#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  أيام الغضب والحرية

## قلب مصر

مصر وطني حبيبتي

هاقد جاء المخاض

وتنفس أبناء مصر أنفاس الغضب والحرية

هب الشعب وتوحد 

وانتفض وظهر معدنه الباسل والأصيل 

في هذه المحنة الرائعة التي نمر بها الآن

ثورة يا من كنتم تقولون أن هذا الشباب مات في روحه ولن يثور

حياة يا من كنتم ترون أن هذا الشعب فقد الحياة والكرامة والعزة وحق الاعتراض

شجاعة يا من رأيتم الشعب المصري نائم وجبان

ها قد انتفض الشعب

ها قد ملأت الوجدان روح الحرية والغضب

أحبك مصر 

وهنا سنعرض سويا أيام الغضب والحرية

التي مرت علينا جميعا أبناء مصر

سنتناقش ونتحدث بملؤ روحنا

ولن ينخفض صوتنا مرة أخرى

مصر ......أحبك بكل ما أملك من كيان ووجدان 

وروح تترقب لأن تراكي عالية كما أنتي دائما

أبناء مصر أقوياء الروح يا من رفعتم رأس مصر عاليا 

لم يبدأ الغضب كما يظن البعض يوم  الخامس والعشرين من يناير 

بل بدأ منذ سنوات طوال عجاف جثام

سنوات أكلت اليابس والأخضر

ولم يكن يظهر لها في الأفق سنوات سمان

بدأ الغضب ....

عندما شعر النظام أنه آله هذه الأمة 

وأن علينا السجود والانصياع

بدأ الغضب ...

عندما ألهانا النظام  بالمهاترات والإعلام الكاذب الفضاح

بدأ الغضب ....

واشتعل الرأس شيبا

عندما لم نجد خبزنا وقوتنا وصبرنا

 عل الأزمة تنفرج من تلقاء نفسها

بدأ الغضب ....

عندما انتشر الفساد من أكبر رأس في الدولة 

وحتى أصغر موظفيها 

بدا الغضب ....

عندما وثق الجالسون على الكراسي بأنهم قد تمسمروا ولصقوا في كراسيهم 

مأبدين حتى يأتيهم الموت ويرثهم من بعدهم أبناءهم

بدأ الغضب ....

عندما تسرب اليأس إلى النفوس بداية باستحياء وفي قلوب الكبار العارفين بالأمجاد السابقة

ثم تغلغل وبمنتهى القسوة في قلوب الأطفال عندما لم نكن نرى لهم بريقا في المستقبل

بدأ الغضب ...

عندما كممت أفواهنا وقيدت أيادينا وبقينا ساكنين


بدأ الغضب .... وآن له الاشتعال

واشتعل ...

واشتعلت معه قلوب الملايين بل مئات الملايين عبر العالم بأجمعه

ياااااااااااااااااااااااا الله

على مشاهد الحرية التي نراها

الحرية العزيزة التي لم نكن نتصور أنها ستأتي بهذا التوقيت وفي هذه الفترة العصيبة

مصر المناضلة الآبية

أبت أن يستمر العبث بمقدراتها وأبناءها

مصر ... الأم العظيمة

أفصحت وبجلاء عن ألم الصمت الطويل

وصرخ أبناءها بكل ما أوتي لهم من قوة

مصر .....

اشتعل الغضب في أيام نعيشها الآن

ولن يصمت صوت الشعب مرة أخرى

اشتعل الغضب ....

ولن نترك مصر كي يستمر عبث العابثين بها

مصر أبناءك حماتك سيحمون ظهرك وعرضك

اشتعل الغضب ....

 وقرر نيرون أن يحرق قاهرته التي قهرت سنواته الثلاثين 

قرر أن يموت فيها ويقتل أبناء مصر

وهيهات فلن يستطيع

حتى وإن أصبح الشعب كله شهداء

اشتعل الغضب ...

ورأينا جميعا أبناء مصر يجوبون كل شبر فيها يصرخون وينادون بالحرية وثمن السنوات العجاف الماضية

اشتعل الغضب ....

ولن يهدأ ولن نهدأ ولن نعود حتى تعود مصر حرة مستقلة من بين أيدي

العابثين من هذا النظام

اشتعل الغضب ...

وظنوا أنهم قادرين على تكميم أنفاسنا بغلق القنوات المختلفة 

حبيبتي مصر ....

لا تحزني عن من يخروبنكٍ الآن

فهم لا يعرفون للحرية معنى

هم يريدوننا أفواها مغلقة وإلا ....

ولا تعلمين ما هي إلا ..... التي أطلقوها علينا

لقد أطلق كلاب السلطة أيديهم وسطوتهم

وأظهروا أخبث وأقذر ما فيهم

عندما رأو أن الشعب تحرك وأنه أراد الخلاص

قرروا أن يتركوها محروقة على أهلها

قرروا أن يحرقوا مصر ويخربوها ويعيثوا الفساد 

حتى نستنجد بهم مرة أخرى

أطلقوا مجرميها في أراضيها علنا نرهب ونرتدع عن الحرية

ولم يدركوا أن من ذاق طعم الحرية بعد الأسر الرهيب 

والليل الطويل الذي انجلى لن يركعوا مرة أخرى

لن يصفحوا عن من سجنوهم الليل كله

مصر حبيبتي

اشتعل الغضب فيكي 

وكلنا مشتعلون بحبك ولن ننام حتى تعودين مصرنا حبيبتنا رافعة الرأس شامخة 

مصر سأعود محملة بأيام الغضب والحرية ....

كي نناقش سويا بداية اشتعال الغضب يوم الخامس والعشرين من يناير

هذا اليوم الذي بدأ باستحياء في احتفالات وانتهى بجذوة حرية لم تنتهي حتى الآن

----------


## ابن البلد

ألف حمدلله على سلامة رجوع الإنترنت مرة تانيه

وأسمحي لي قلب مصر أختلف معك في هذه الجمل




> هم يريدوننا أفواها مغلقة وإلا ....
> 
> ولا تعلمين ما هي إلا ..... التي أطلقوها علينا
> 
> لقد أطلق كلاب السلطة أيديهم وسطوتهم
> 
> وأظهروا أخبث وأقذر ما فيهم
> 
> عندما رأو أن الشعب تحرك وأنه أراد الخلاص
> ...


لا يجوز أن نهين السلطة بهذه الكلمات
فلا نعلم كيف حدث هذا ولا لمصلحة من

أراها خيانه من أحدهم ومتأكد أنه سيحاكم كما أشار السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك
بطل الحرب والسلام 
والذي لم يقرر ترك مصر محروقة كما أشارتي ولم يهرب كما فعل بعضهم

----------


## قلب مصر

حمد الله على سلامتك ابن البلد وعلى سلامة أبناء مصر جميعا

ابن البلد لا مجال للإختلاف الآن

فلابد أن نكون جميعنا أبناء مصر يدا واحدة وقلبا واحدا

ما حدث خيانة عظمى

ولا تحاول إقناعي بأن السيد الرئيس لم يكن يعلم بأن

سجون مصر ستفتح جميعها في وقت واحد

وأن أقسام مصر ستحرق جميعها في وقت واحد

فإن كان يعلم فهي مصيبة كبيرة 

وإن كان لم يعلم فالمصيبة أعظم وأجل

هم افترضوا أن المتظاهرين قلة عابثة ويستطيعون التحكم فيهم

والحقيقة أن زمام الأمور انفلت من بين أيديهم

وانفرط العقد

وقرروا أن يلهوا الشعب في الارهاب على أيدي السلطة التي أطلقت كل ما في وسعها من إجرام

حتى تثني الشعب الذي هب وانتفض وقرر أن يعيش الحرية 

ما حدث من انفلات أمني

لا يصدر إلا بقرار سيادي رئاسي

انسحاب قوات الشرطة دفعة واحدة من جميع مواقع جمهورية مصر العربية

لا يأتي بقرار وزير وحده

بل بعلم الحكومة والنظام بأكمله وعلى رأسه السيد الرئيس 

هناك الكثير والكثير بخصوص هذه المؤامرة والذي لم ينكشف إلا بعضه فقط

وستجلي عنه الأيام القادمة وبكل وضوح

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

الحقيقه لا أعلم من أين أبدأ

ولكنى سأبدأ بما أراه الآن على شاشات الجزيره

ومنظر البلطجيه ومايفعلونه من أعمال بلطجه فى شباب مصر

أهذا مايريده الديكتاتور ؟

أيريد أن يصل بمصر إلى الخراب ثم يتركها

صدقا لا أجد من الكلمات ما أعيبر بها فالجيش المصرى إنسحب من الميدان أيضا

والله أبكى الآن على شبابنا الذى تعب وناضل وكان يبيت فى العراء من أجل تحرير وطنه وشعبه

كل ذلك يحدث وشاشات التلفاز الأرضى تنقل مظاهرات التأيد

حقا انه مشهد هزلى

شاهدو الآن الجزيره وقولو قولة صدق

----------


## ابن البلد

خلاص قلب مصر

أنت وضعتي موضوع للمناقشة
وطلبتي عدم الإختلاف 

فسأقول

آمين

----------


## قلب مصر

تحدث الآن مجزرة في ميدان التحرير
قوات الأمن اندست بين المتظاهرين وبينهم بلطجية كثيرون اندسوا بين المتظاهرين على شكل مؤيدي مبارك
والميدان تحول لمجزرة بين القوتين
أصواتهم تصل لنا هنا 
أصوات الصرخات والاستغاثات وحالة من الهياج والانفلات الرهيب
أين قوات الجيش لتمنع هذه المذبحة لأبناء مصر المطالبين بالحرية

يارب انصر أبناء مصر يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

تابعوا ما يحدث على قناة الجزيرة لحظة بلحظة
ستجدونها تعمل على قناة lbc اللبنانية

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

ياأم يوسف مبارك كان يريد فقط كسب وقت

ليبدأ هو ومعاونيه فى رسم خططتهم الدنيئه

رجال الأن بملابسهم الدنيه فعلوها ثانية

أدعو الله لأبناءنا الشرفاء أن ينقذهم من براثين هؤلاء الخائنون


أين الجيش أين حسبى الله انهم الوكيل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تابعوا ما يحدث على قناة الجزيرة لحظة بلحظة
> ستجدونها تعمل على قناة lbc اللبنانية


 أختى الغالية
قناة الجزيرة موجودة على تردد 11555
ولى عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

ختلفت الوجوه والفعل الفاضح واحد

يبدو انه بين العادلى ووجدى لا إختلافات طالما رأس النظام واحد

وهذا مانراه الآن بأعيننا نفس مافعله أفراد الشرطه فىلا أيام العادلى نراه الآن فى أيام وجدى
والله أنى أشاهد ماكنت أشاهده بين الجندى الإسرائيلى والفلسطينى
نفس المشهد يتكرر أمامنا والإختلاف أن مايحدث يحدث بين مصريين
لن ينسى الشعب الشريف ولن يتسامح مع النظام بأكمله وسيزداد إصراره 
فقد فهمنا اللعبه

----------


## ابن البلد

> أختى الغالية
> قناة الجزيرة موجودة على تردد 11555
> ولى عودة إن شاء الله


التردد ده مش شغال معايا يا أبو حميد

بس أنا بجيبها على الأروبي

بس في مشكلة أنها أوقات بتهول الموقف كتير

أسكن في شبرا وقريب من كورنيش النيل 
واسمع كثيرا لأصوات عربات الإسعاف

كما يتوجهه أعداد ليست بقليلة إلي التلفزيون مؤيدين للرئيس محمد حسني مبارك
والبعض مؤيد لفض المظاهرات

أعتقد أنه حان الوقت لفض المظاهرات بالفعل 
فلا داعي لمزايد من الخراب في مصر 
كل منا تضرر

وجميع الأهداف المطالبه قد تحققت بالفعل

حماك الله يا مصر

----------


## حمادو

امبارح لما رجعت من تظاهرات مدينة جنيف السويسرية امام السفارة المصرية مع الالاف من المصريين المقيمين فى سويسرا وفرنسا وايطاليا وجنوب المانيا حسيت انى قمت بدور فى كتابة التاريخ ... بس كل الأدوار تتضائل أمام ما يفعله رجال التحرير فى ميدان التحرير الآن. 
يا الله...لمصلحة من ما يحدث الآن فى مصر؟ لمصلحة من أن يتراشق أبناء مصر بعضهم ببعض بالحجارة واللعنات؟

قنوات الإعلام العالمية أشارت إن تظاهرة مؤيدي مبارك ما هي إلا عملية منظمة من النظام المصري وعلى رأسه عمر سليمان.. الآن يتحدث وزير الخارجية الألمانى عن وجوب إنتقال السلطة الآن, وحاليا وزير المالية السويسري يناقش تجميد أرصدة النظام المصري فى سويسرا.

بالله عليكم لا تتوقفوا عن التظاهر والثورة....بالله عليكم لاتتوقفوا حتى لا نموت جميعا قهرا

----------


## حمادو

يالله .... 50 جنيه مكافأة لمن يؤيد مبارك؟ للدرجة دي صوت الناس دي رخيص قوي كده؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

> **
> **
> *مصر وطني حبيبتي*
> 
> *هاقد جاء المخاض*
> 
> *وتنفس أبناء مصر أنفاس الغضب والحرية*
> 
> *هب الشعب وتوحد* 
> ...




*اختنا قلب مصر لسان حالهم يقول* 





> *جاء طوفانُ نوحْ!* 
> *المدينةُ تغْرقُ شيئاً.. فشيئاً* 
> *تفرُّ العصافيرُ,* 
> *والماءُ يعلو.* 
> *على دَرَجاتِ البيوتِ* 
> *- الحوانيتِ -* 
> *- مَبْنى البريدِ -* 
> *- البنوكِ -* 
> *- التماثيلِ (أجدادِنا الخالدين) -* 
> ...




*اليوم كل منا سينام متدثرا بغطائه يداعب ابنائه*
*اليوم سناكل ... و نمصمص الشفاة* 
*و نشاهد هؤلاء الشباب الذين خرجوا من اجلنا*
*يقتلون في ميدان التحرير*
*و سنترحم عليهم*
*و نقول رحلوا كما رحل غيرعم*
*و سننسي*
*و سنحاول ان نسكن ضمائرنا ببعض المسكنات*
*لنتركهم يموتون*
*لنتركهم يموتون*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

المفروض الناس تروح بقى مش هينفع كده الصراحه الى بيحصل يعنى وقف الحال والخراب نفسى اعرف لو حتى مبارك مشى دلوقتى ايه الى هيجرى للبلد يا ام يوسف اقتصاد الى واقع دلوقتى ده هيتعمل فيه ايه هل البطاله هتقل ؟ هل وهل وهل وهل مليون هل لو هنقعد نسال هنزهق ياريت ياخونا مننفهش فعلا فى النار كفايه كده قوى الواحد زعلان على حال بلد احنا فعلا متمرمطين اهو بقالنا اسبوع تقريبا بايتين فى الشوارع وبيموت مننا ناس وحاجه زى القرف يعنى مصالح الشغل واقفه وناس مش عارف حتى اقبضهم واديهم فلوسهم انا الصراحه مع محمد حسنى مبارك حتى النهايه لتسليم فعلا السطله بطريقه دستوريه تشريعيه نظيفه

----------


## ابن البلد

> امبارح لما رجعت من تظاهرات مدينة جنيف السويسرية امام السفارة المصرية مع الالاف من المصريين المقيمين فى سويسرا وفرنسا وايطاليا وجنوب المانيا حسيت انى قمت بدور فى كتابة التاريخ ... بس كل الأدوار تتضائل أمام ما يفعله رجال التحرير فى ميدان التحرير الآن. 
> يا الله...لمصلحة من ما يحدث الآن فى مصر؟ لمصلحة من أن يتراشق أبناء مصر بعضهم ببعض بالحجارة واللعنات؟
> 
> قنوات الإعلام العالمية أشارت إن تظاهرة مؤيدي مبارك ما هي إلا عملية منظمة من النظام المصري وعلى رأسه عمر سليمان.. الآن يتحدث وزير الخارجية الألمانى عن وجوب إنتقال السلطة الآن, وحاليا وزير المالية السويسري يناقش تجميد أرصدة النظام المصري فى سويسرا.
> 
> بالله عليكم لا تتوقفوا عن التظاهر والثورة....بالله عليكم لاتتوقفوا حتى لا نموت جميعا قهرا


مينفعش يا حمادو خلاص أن الناس تفضل متواجده

البلد خربت والدنيا على شبهه إنفجار

يمكن نكون أتقدمنا خطوة نحو الديمقراطية 

ولكن أحنا تراجعنا ألف خطوة للوراء

----------


## حمادو

الله يكرمك يا أحمد المفروض اننا كلنا نساندهم, لان مبارك ولانظامه سيتراجعون عن كل وعودهم بمجرد استقرار الأمور لمصلحتهم...الشعب المصري قدر انه يحرك العالم كله فى اسبوع...خسارة البورصات العالمية وصلت لعشرات المليارات والبترول سعره ارتفع والناس هنا فى اوروبا عندها رعب من استمرار تجاهل مبارك للشعب المصري وعاملين ضغط على الحكومات الاوروبية.
تقريبا الكرة الأرضية كلها بتساند الشعب المصري علشان ياخد حقه....يبقى يفترض علينا لو مش قادرين او مش عايزين ننزل نساعدهم بتواجدنا وسطيهم اننا ندعى لهم بتحقيق مطالبنا جميعا.

رأيي الشخصي أن الناس اللى فى ميدان التحرير هم الرجال حقا...لهم مطلب واحد ولم يتحقق, يبقى بالله عليك ازاي تطلب منهم يروحوا بيوتهم؟

----------


## حمادو

اهو الراجل الطيب بيظهر بطاقات شخصية لعساكر وظباط فى الشرطة المصرية على قناة الجزيرة والبي بي سي....يبقى فين بأه حسن النية من تجاه اللانظام المصري؟

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> كما يتوجهه أعداد ليست بقليلة إلي التلفزيون مؤيدين للرئيس محمد حسني مبارك
> والبعض مؤيد لفض المظاهرات
> 
> أ



واين كانو هؤلاء الأيام الماضيه ابن بلد

كلنا يعلم أن هذا التواجد ماهو سوى تواجد مدبر ومخطط

مثل تواجد المنتخبين أيام الإنتخابات بالضبط

رئيس يضحى بشعبه وبلده فى مقابل كرسيه 

لا أستطيع أن أعقلها سوى لأن الأوامر جاءته بذلك

لايريد أن يتنازل عن عناده حتى لو تحولات بحورا وأنهارا من الدم

الحمد لله أن المتظاهرين قبضو على بعض البلطجيه الآن ومعهم كارنيهات الشرطه

لقد بدأت بشاير الشهور القادمه تظهر

----------


## ابن البلد

> يالله .... 50 جنيه مكافأة لمن يؤيد مبارك؟ للدرجة دي صوت الناس دي رخيص قوي كده؟


يا حمادو أنا بؤييد الرئيس مبارك على حكمته وعدم هروبه وعدم تسليم البلد لأي شخص مهما كانت الاسباب 
وببلاش وبدون أي مصلحة بيني وبينه إلا مصلحة البلد ووطننا الللي هيضيع من ناس أستغلت الوضع وطلعت على أكتافنا بدون وجهه حق

----------


## حمادو

دا بالتأكيد رأيك يا أحمد ولك الحق فى اعلانه طالما بتقوله بإيمان وبخوف حقيقي على البلد...إنما هل تقدر تقنعنى ان الشخص اللى نزل ميدان التحرير يضرب فى المتظاهرين عمل دا بإيمان حقيقي منه؟ ولا بايعاز و50 جنيه مكافأة زي ما قالوا في قنوات الجزيرة والبي بي سي العربية وان تي فاو الالمانية والسي ان ان العالمية والوكالة الفرنسية وكل وكالات الأنباء؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> الله يكرمك يا أحمد المفروض اننا كلنا نساندهم, لان مبارك ولانظامه سيتراجعون عن كل وعودهم بمجرد استقرار الأمور لمصلحتهم...الشعب المصري قدر انه يحرك العالم كله فى اسبوع...خسارة البورصات العالمية وصلت لعشرات المليارات والبترول سعره ارتفع والناس هنا فى اوروبا عندها رعب من استمرار تجاهل مبارك للشعب المصري وعاملين ضغط على الحكومات الاوروبية.
> تقريبا الكرة الأرضية كلها بتساند الشعب المصري علشان ياخد حقه....يبقى يفترض علينا لو مش قادرين او مش عايزين ننزل نساعدهم بتواجدنا وسطيهم اننا ندعى لهم بتحقيق مطالبنا جميعا.
> 
> رأيي الشخصي أن الناس اللى فى ميدان التحرير هم الرجال حقا...لهم مطلب واحد ولم يتحقق, يبقى بالله عليك ازاي تطلب منهم يروحوا بيوتهم؟


والله يا حمادو 
أنا خايف فعلا بالفعل
أن يحصل خداع من التصريحات اللي حصلت

ولكن أعتقد لو حصل محاكمة للمخالفين وعلى رأسهم وزير الداخلية الأسبق
وسرعة الإجراءات في تنفيذ القرارات والوعود التي سمعنا به

يمكن ده يطمنا كلنا على الآخر

أحنا مش شعب غبي علشان يضحك علينا برضك بسهولة 
خصوصا بعد ما كلنا بقينا ثقة من قوة رأينا وتأثيره على الحكومات ليست فقط الحكومة المصرية 
ولكن جميع الحكومات العربية والدولية

----------


## ابن البلد

> دا بالتأكيد رأيك يا أحمد ولك الحق فى اعلانه طالما بتقوله بإيمان وبخوف حقيقي على البلد...إنما هل تقدر تقنعنى ان الشخص اللى نزل ميدان التحرير يضرب فى المتظاهرين عمل دا بإيمان حقيقي منه؟ ولا بايعاز و50 جنيه مكافأة زي ما قالوا في قنوات الجزيرة والبي بي سي العربية وان تي فاو الالمانية والسي ان ان العالمية والوكالة الفرنسية وكل وكالات الأنباء؟


لا معتقدش أبدا أنه بإيمان من داخلي أنه لازم يضرب الناس دي
يعني لو في مؤييدين لازم يكون سلميين أيضا

لكن طريقة الضرب الغريبة دي طبعا غير مقبولة بالمرة وغير مقنعه 

ولكن بعض الأشخاص بالأمس من اصدقائي
كان تفكيرهم بان تتدخل الحكومة بإستخدام العنف مع الناس اللي موجوده 
يمكن من خوفهم الزائد على البلد

لكن الحقيقة منظر الإشتبكات لا يبشر بخير وربنا يستر يارب
 ::(: 

كان في حكمة دائما بيقولها زمان




> يمكنك دائما التخلص من نصف الشعب الفقير بالنصف الآخر


ويارب ده ما يحصل
في الآخر أحنا بنضرب في بعض  ::(:

----------


## قلب مصر

أرجوكم بلاش تتفرقوا دلوقتي
أرجوكم احنا في أشد الأوقات المفروض فيها أننا نتحد
مين قال أننا حنسيب الناس الموجودين في التحرير
أنا من متظاهرين التحرير
وكل يوم بتواجد في التحرير
واتضربت في جمعة الغضب في شارع القصر العيني
ومهما قلتوا علينا أننا مخربين دا مش حقيقي 
البلطجية اللي معاهم هما اللي مخربين 
ومعروف هدفهم ايه
معايا فيديوهات كتيرة قوي بتبين حاجات كتير
وف أقرب وقت حرفعها علشان تشوفوا بعين المصريين اللي حصل مش بعيون الوكالات الفضائية
الحرية أهم من أي حاجة في الدنيا
وحالنا كلنا موقوف مش حال ناس ماشي والتانيين موقوف
بنسهر طول الليل مع اللجان الشعبية في البلكونات
والصبح بنتواجد في الأماكن اللي بتحتاجنا
واوعوا تصدقوا التمثيلية بأنها شهور وخلاص
لو السلطة اتمكنت من المتظاهرين مش حترحمهم
ولو قدروا يفرقوا اعتصام التحرير قبل تحقيق مطالبهم يبقى كل شيئ راح
اصلاحات ايه اللي جه وقتها دلوقتي لما الأرض اترجت تحت رجليهم
ليه كل دا متمش من أسبوع واحد فقط
ما أراه أن السلطة قررت الاختيار باراقة بحور شاسعة من دماء المصريين للحفاظ على النظام
يا جماعة اللي بنمر بيه ثورة حقيقية
أنا مروحتش النهاردة المظاهرات لأننا كنا متأكدين من السيناريو الدموي اللي حيحصل النهاردة
وزوجي هناك علشان لو حد حصله حاجة يبقى التاني موجود مع ولادنا 
مستقبل ولادنا ولاد مصر في ايدينا كلنا دلوقتي لو كلنا اتفقنا مش اختلفنا

----------


## ابن البلد

> واين كانو هؤلاء الأيام الماضيه ابن بلد
> 
> كلنا يعلم أن هذا التواجد ماهو سوى تواجد مدبر ومخطط
> 
> مثل تواجد المنتخبين أيام الإنتخابات بالضبط
> 
> رئيس يضحى بشعبه وبلده فى مقابل كرسيه 
> 
> لا أستطيع أن أعقلها سوى لأن الأوامر جاءته بذلك
> ...


فعلا ناس كتيرة بتقول كانوا فين المؤييدين دول
لكن الحزب الوطني كان أصدر بيان بعدم نزول مؤييده إلي مظاهرات 25 يناير و 28 يناير
وبالأمس على ما أعتقد طالب الحزب الوطني بتنظيم مظاهره في ميدان مصطفي محمود 

كمان بعد تصريح السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك أمبارح 
والوعود التي أعطاها
وبيانه بعدم الترشيح فترة رئاسة جديدة
وبعدم هروبة وترك البلد وتسلميها لمن هم من أحزاب سياسية مختلفه لا نعرف من هم ولا ماهي أهدافهم
فكل هذا جعل الكثير من الشعب المصري مقتنع بكلامه وبتأييد فض المظاهرات

الاغلب من الشعب لم يقول أنه مازال يؤيد مبارك
ولكن الأغلب يؤيد فض المظاهرات

----------


## د. أمل

على فكرة بقى .. أنا رأيى إن أول شىء ضرورى جدًا يتعمل هو حل جزب الخونة اللى بيسموه الحزب الوطنى ..

و بعد كده نصلح البلد على نظافة ..

----------


## حمادو

سؤال مهم قاله شخص بيتكلم هنا فى التليفزيون الالماني....فين الاسلحة اللى اختفت وال17 الف مسجون؟؟؟
الأمور ستتطور للاسوأ على حسب رأيه لان اللى حصل لغاية دلوقتي كان مجرد جس نبض من اللانظام المصري

يا الله... معقول هايوزعوا عليهم اسلحة علشان يضربوا المتظاهرين بالنار؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> على فكرة بقى .. أنا رأيى إن أول شىء ضرورى جدًا يتعمل هو حل جزب الخونة اللى بيسموه الحزب الوطنى ..
> 
> و بعد كده نصلح البلد على نظافة ..


أنا شايف أننا أنقسمنا ومش هننصلح تاني ولا بعد 10 سنين

يحلوا الحزب يفكوا الحزب مبقيتش فارقه كتير

ربنا يستر الناس مازالت بتضرب بعضها في التحرير

ومنعرفش هيحصل أيه والليل داخل
وحظر التجول هيبدأ بعد ساعة وربع من الآن

----------


## ابن البلد

> سؤال مهم قاله شخص بيتكلم هنا فى التليفزيون الالماني....فين الاسلحة اللى اختفت وال17 الف مسجون؟؟؟
> الأمور ستتطور للاسوأ على حسب رأيه لان اللى حصل لغاية دلوقتي كان مجرد جس نبض من اللانظام المصري
> 
> يا الله... معقول هايوزعوا عليهم اسلحة علشان يضربوا المتظاهرين بالنار؟


هما كانوا قبضوا على 5000 مسجون تقريبا 

ربنا يستر على الليل القادم .....

وخصوصا أن يوم الجمعة القادمة هناك تنظيم لمظاهره في حب مصر ورسالة حب وتقدير للرئيس مبارك
يعلن عنها البعض من الآن

وفي نفس الوقت هناك تنظيم لمظاهره معارضة في نفس اليوم

الجميل بقه واللي مش قادر أفهمه

الاحزاب إمبارح رفضت التحاور مع نائب الرئيس وقالت أن الرئيس غير شرعي ( ومش عارف على أي أساس ظهر صوتهم دلوقتي ) 
وأنهم مش هيتحاوروا او يتفاوضوا إلا بعد رحيله

اليوم بقه نفس الأحزاب بتوافق على التحاور

تفتكروا ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ده كله ميكانوا وكله محسوب
لتظهر الصورة كما نراها والأحداث كما نراها

المؤييدين سيطردون بالذوق او بالعافية المعارضيين من ميدان التحرير 

الجيش محايد

الداخليه بتنفي تدخلها


الشعب بيموت بعضه 

والعالم أجمع بيشاهد

ربنا يستر

ندعوا الله أن يزيح عنا هذه الغمة 
 ::(:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لو كان يرضيكم القتل والضرب واللى بيحصل فى ميدان التحرير النهااااااااااردة
يبقى مبروك عليكم الخراب 
على فكرة اقروا وثائق ويكليكس والى بتقوله على قطر واسرائيل ودور الجزيرة فى الموضوع
دا للى متابعين الجزيرة تحديدا

----------


## قلب مصر

للحق مفروض نقول مبروك عليكم الانقسام
لأن دا هو اللي عايزينه
عايزينا ننقسم ونختلف ومنعرفش الحقيقة فين
والحقيقة الوحيدة التي أراها وأعرفها الآن
أن للحرية ثمن غالي غالي غالي
حتى نستطيع العيش بكرامة وأن نرفع رأسنا 
وأن نضمن مستقبل كريم لأولادنا
يا فرحتنا بأن الأمور مستقرة في مصر وهيا مسروقة ومنهوبة وكرامتنا في الأرض
وأسفل مندوب شرطة بيلعن أبو اللي جابونا 
ويا فرحتنا بمن صدقوا التمثيلية الزائفة واستدرار الدموع الذي تم في خطاب النظام بالأمس
للأسف ما تم تمثيلية مدروسة ومحبوكة حتى يستطيع النظام التقاط أنفاسه الأخيرة
في محاولة مستميتة للاستمرار والبقاء في أرض طال نهبها وامتطاء شعبها

يا الله

----------


## قلب مصر

خيول وجمال 
وكأننا في حرب من أيام الجاهلية
فعلا هي جاهلية كبرى
البلطجية يدخلون ميدان التحرير على المتظاهرين بالخيول والجمال لإرعابهم وارهابهم وأصابتهم اصابات مباشرة
هذا الميدان الذي كان بالأمس واليوم ممنوع الدخول فيه من الجيش إلا بعد التفتيش الدقيق للسيدات قبل الرجال
تم الدخول فيه اليوم وبمنتهى السلاسة بالخيول والجمال
السيناريو المفروض علينا أن نقبله لا أن نختاره
لماذا ... القبول والإذعان
هل قبولنا الآن لمطالب النظام سيرفع الخراب الموجود على أرض مصر
لقد خربت خراب عظيم ليس له علاقة بالمتظاهرين بل ببلطجة معروف من هم ورائها
هل قبول المتظاهرين في التحرير للإرهاب سيعيد علينا الأمن الذي افتقدناه
بخيانة رجال الشرطة المصرية للمصريين جميعا
هل سننام بلا لجان شعبية ونحن مطمأنون أن أهل مصر الحقيقيين هم من يحموننا 
وليس من يقبضون ثمن تصرفاتهم يمينا ويسارا إذا ما قيل لهم احرقوا يحرقوا وإذا ما قيل لهم احموا يحموا
هل ستعود مصر كما كانت قبل أيام الغضب والحرية لو وافقنا على مطالب النظام بالانتظار ؟؟؟
كلها أسئلة لا أطرحها عليكم
ولكني استصرخكم أن تروا الأمور كاملة وليست من زاوية واحدة ...

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انقذوا مصر بالله عليكم*
*من له اي احد في المظاهرات*
*ليستوسله ان يكف و يرحل*
*اتوسل اليكم لا نريدها حربا اهلية بين من مع و من ضد*
*انقذوا مصر*
*اتوسل اليكم*
*كل من له احد ليدعوه الي الرحيل*
*لا ندري كم عدد القتلي و الجرحي*
*لكن هذا يكفي*
*هذا يكفي*
*بربكم نحن نتوجه الي كارثة لننقذ مصر*
*لنهدا قليلا و نتدبر امرنا بهدوء*
*ارحموا مصر بالله عليكم*
*ارحموا مصر*
*ارحمو مصر*
*هذه جريمة ترتكب*
*هذه جريمة ترتكب*

----------


## ابن البلد

> لو كان يرضيكم القتل والضرب واللى بيحصل فى ميدان التحرير النهااااااااااردة
> يبقى مبروك عليكم الخراب 
> على فكرة اقروا وثائق ويكليكس والى بتقوله على قطر واسرائيل ودور الجزيرة فى الموضوع
> دا للى متابعين الجزيرة تحديدا


ياريت ياريت فعلا يا جيهان
يعرفوا الجزيرة بتعمل فينا أيه 
وبتسخن الشعب وبتولع في البلد

مش بقول أن كل اللي بتذيعة غلط
ولكن هي بتذيع اي شيء دون التحقق منه

كمان بتكبر أوي المظاهرات
وبتستهون جدا بأي شيء من دورة تصحيح الأخطاء في مصر

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## حمادو

ابن طيبة...حاليا دلوقتى فيه باحث سياسي المانى فى شئون الشرق الأوسط بيكشف عن خطة بيقول انه يكاد يكون متأكد منها وهى ضرب الكنائس والمساجد فى خلال الايام المقبلة من قبل الحكومة المصرية حتى يتم  إعادة الرعب فى قلوب المصريين والسيطرة الأمنية مرة أخرى على البلاد واعادة اكتساب الشرعية الامريكية والأوروبية.


الأمور بالفعل خرجت عن السيطرة الآن...والخيارات هى إما عودة السيطرة بالشكل المرضى للجميع, أو السكوت للابد

----------


## ابن البلد

> *انقذوا مصر بالله عليكم*
> *من له اي احد في المظاهرات*
> *ليستوسله ان يكف و يرحل*
> *اتوسل اليكم لا نريدها حربا اهلية بين من مع و من ضد*
> *انقذوا مصر*
> *اتوسل اليكم*
> *كل من له احد ليدعوه الي الرحيل*
> *لا ندري كم عدد القتلي و الجرحي*
> *لكن هذا يكفي*
> ...


أناشد معك ابن طيبة

على كل من لديه شخص في المظاهرات العودة 

والتفكير في مصر

وكفايا حماقات اكثر من كده 

كفايا إحتكاكات

----------


## ابن البلد

> ابن طيبة...حاليا دلوقتى فيه باحث سياسي المانى فى شئون الشرق الأوسط بيكشف عن خطة بيقول انه يكاد يكون متأكد منها وهى ضرب الكنائس والمساجد فى خلال الايام المقبلة من قبل الحكومة المصرية حتى يتم  إعادة الرعب فى قلوب المصريين والسيطرة الأمنية مرة أخرى على البلاد واعادة اكتساب الشرعية الامريكية والأوروبية.
> 
> 
> الأمور بالفعل خرجت عن السيطرة الآن...والخيارات هى إما عودة السيطرة بالشكل المرضى للجميع, أو السكوت للابد


متصدقش يا حمادو كل الإشاعات

من تلات ايام طلع الأفندي عمر عفيفي ده ولا معرفش أسمه أيه عفيفي

وقال أن القناصه هتضرب قيادات الأحزاب بالقناصه هههههههه
من فوق المباني

وقال ده هيحصل النهارده أو في خلال 48 ساعة

تلات ايام ومحصلش الكلام الفاضي اللي بيتقال

طول ما بنجري وراء الشاعات هيحصل أسود من كده 

الجيش حذر وقال كله يروح على بيته 

 ::(: 

ربنا يستر يارب

----------


## ابن البلد

*ياريت نفوق بقه*

"ويكيليكس": قطر تستخدم "الجزيرة" لضرب استقرار مصر

كشفت وثائق خطيرة سربها موقع "ويكيليكس" أن لقاءً سرياً جمع بين الشيخ حمد بن جاسم وزير الخارجية القطرى ومسئول إسرائيلى نافذ فى السلطة، وكشف فيه الشيخ جاسم للمسئول الإسرائيلى أن الدوحة تتبنى خطة لضرب استقرار مصر بعنف، وأن "قناة الجزيرة" ستلعب الدور المحورى لتنفيذ هذه الخطة، عن طريق اللعب بمشاعر المصريين لإحداث هذه الفوضى.

وأشارت الوثيقة إلى أن الشيخ حمد بن جاسم وصف مصر بـ"الطبيب الذى لديه مريض واحد" ويجب أن يستمر مرضه، وأكد "جاسم" - الذى استخدمت حكومته قناة الجزيرة التى تملكها قطر - أن المريض الذى لدى مصر هو القضية الفلسطينية فى إشارة منه إلى أن مصر تريد إطالة أمد القضية الفلسطينية دون حل، حتى لا تصبح مصر بلا قضية تضعها فى منصب القائد للمنطقة العربية.

كان "ويكيليكس" قد أشار إلى أن لديه 7 وثائق عن قطر، نشر منها 5 وثائق، وحجب وثيقتين بعد تفاوض قطر مع إدارة الموقع الذى طلب مبالغ ضخمة حتى لا يتم النشر لما تحويه من معلومات خطيرة عن لقاءات مع مسئولين إسرائيليين وأمريكان وأن هذه اللقاءات كلها للتحريض ضد مصر.

وعلى الرغم من أن الموقع التزم بسريه الوثيقتين بعد أن حصل على الثمن من القطريين، إلا أنه تم تسريبها إلى عدد من وسائل الإعلام، أهمها جريدة الجارديان والتى نشرت نصهما على موقعها وشملت ضمن محتواها تحليل السفارة الأمريكية لموقع قناة الجزيرة على خريطة التحرك السياسى لقطر، ودورها فى رسم ملامح سياسة قطر الخارجية.

تتحدث الوثيقة التى حملت رقم 432 بتاريخ الأول من يوليو 2009 عن اللقاء الذى استغرق 50 دقيقة بين الشيخ حمد بن جاسم وقناة الجزيرة والذى أسهب فيه بن جاسم عن السياسة الخارجية القطرية، فى عدد من الموضوعات بما فيها المصالحة الفلسطينية وعملية السلام ولم يدخر جهداً فى شن هجوم شرس على مصر وسياساتها بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر فى لحظات أخرى، وقد قام السفير الأمريكى بتحليل اللقاء، وأشار فى مجمل تحليله إلى كون الجزيرة أداة فى يد القطريين يستخدمونها كيفما يشاءون لخدمة مصالحهم على حساب أطراف أخرى.

أما الوثيقة الثانية وحملت رقم 677 بتاريخ 19 نوفمبر 2009 فقد تعلقت بتقييم شامل تعده الأقسام المختلفة بالسفارة كل فى اختصاصه حول قطر، وتطرق التقييم إلى دور قناة الجزيرة فى منظومة السياسة القطرية وتحليل توجهات الشبكة منذ تولى الرئيس أوباما لمقاليد السلطة فى واشنطن.

وأشارت الوثيقة إلى أن تغطية الجزيرة أصبحت أكثر إيجابية تجاه الولايات المتحدة ـ فى الوقت نفسه يؤكد التقييم بقاء الجزيرة كأداة للسياسة الخارجية القطرية.

وأكدت الوثيقتين أن وزير الخارجية القطرى الشيخ جاسم وعدد من المسئولين الإسرائيليين والأمريكان أنه بمجرد خروج المصريين إلى الشارع فإنه سيكلف قناة الجزيرة ببث كل ما يزكى إشعال الفتنه فى الشارع ليس فقط بين المصريين والنظام ولكن بين المصريين بعضهم البعض.

وأشارت الوثيقتان إلى أن النظام القطرى يستخدم دائماً قناة الجزيرة فى تصفيه حساباته مع خصومه وأنه نجح أكثر من مرة فى إشعال الفتن فى عدد كبير من العواصم العربية عندما توترت العلاقات مع الدوحة وأن الجزيرة هى أحد أهم القنوات الإخبارية فى المنطقة ونجحت فى جذب المشاهد العربى منذ تأسيسها.


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=345357

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ياريت نفوق بقه*
> 
> "ويكيليكس": قطر تستخدم "الجزيرة" لضرب استقرار مصر
> 
> كشفت وثائق خطيرة سربها موقع "ويكيليكس" أن لقاءً سرياً جمع بين الشيخ حمد بن جاسم وزير الخارجية القطرى ومسئول إسرائيلى نافذ فى السلطة، وكشف فيه الشيخ جاسم للمسئول الإسرائيلى أن الدوحة تتبنى خطة لضرب استقرار مصر بعنف، وأن "قناة الجزيرة" ستلعب الدور المحورى لتنفيذ هذه الخطة، عن طريق اللعب بمشاعر المصريين لإحداث هذه الفوضى.
> 
> وأشارت الوثيقة إلى أن الشيخ حمد بن جاسم وصف مصر بـ"الطبيب الذى لديه مريض واحد" ويجب أن يستمر مرضه، وأكد "جاسم" - الذى استخدمت حكومته قناة الجزيرة التى تملكها قطر - أن المريض الذى لدى مصر هو القضية الفلسطينية فى إشارة منه إلى أن مصر تريد إطالة أمد القضية الفلسطينية دون حل، حتى لا تصبح مصر بلا قضية تضعها فى منصب القائد للمنطقة العربية.
> 
> كان "ويكيليكس" قد أشار إلى أن لديه 7 وثائق عن قطر، نشر منها 5 وثائق، وحجب وثيقتين بعد تفاوض قطر مع إدارة الموقع الذى طلب مبالغ ضخمة حتى لا يتم النشر لما تحويه من معلومات خطيرة عن لقاءات مع مسئولين إسرائيليين وأمريكان وأن هذه اللقاءات كلها للتحريض ضد مصر.
> ...


تسلم ايدك يا احمد
فوقوا ارجوكم والله الناس دى عاوزة تولع فينا وتدمرنا انتوا ازاى مش حاسين؟؟؟؟
 شايفين المصريين واقفين قدام بعض ازاى فى الشارع مين عمل كدا لمصلحة مين كل دا ؟؟؟ كل اللى طلبوه حصل ليه الضرب فى بعض 
شوفوا حماس شوفوا قطر شوفوا اسرائيل شوفوا امريكا خلاص بقى الحزب الوطنى هما اللى بيتأمروا عليكم ماهم ولعوا فى كل مقاره هايلحق امتى اساسا ينظم صفوفه وينزل بلطجية كل دول بلطجية ؟؟؟؟ الاف الاف ...!!
حسبى الله ونعمى الوكيل 
حسبى الله ونعمى الوكيل

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*سبحان الله العظيم 
هل المطلوب ايها الاخوه الكرام ان نعود الي الاذعان والي طاطاه الراس طواعيه للنظام الذي اصبح الان يرتكب جرائم ضد الانسانيه ضد ابناء وطنه 
بالله عليكم ..بالله عليكم 
هل رايتم مشهد المصلين حين كانو يصلون ورشتهم قوات الاحتلال الوطني بالماء 
مشهد لاننراه في القدس الاسرائليله الان !! 
ان ماترون الان وتقولوه هو عين مايراه النظام اللامصري واللامسلم 
هو يريد ان يخرج الناس وسرحلون من ميدان التحرير حتي ينعمو بالاستقرار بعد مرحله ارتعدت فيها قلوبهم واجسادهم وفرو كالفئران علي مطارات اوربا 
بدلا من ان نتمسك بما نفعله ..لا ..نريد ان نتراجه عنه 
لان اعدائنا متربصون بنا 
!!! 
اطمئنو ..
اعدائنا هم من يسيرون الامور الان .. 
هم المذعورين الان من ثوره الشعب ويريد لمبارك الاستمرار والاستقرار 
الا تقراون تصريحات نتنياهو ..وبن اليعازر الذي يصلي كل يوم للرب حتي لايسقط نظام مبارك علي حد وصفه 
هل انتم مقتنعون ايها المنادون بتوقيف المظاهرات وارجاع الناس الي بيوتنها بان مصر لديها سياده علي قرارها 
لقد سئلت هيلاري كلينتون ..لماذا تدعمون نظاما لايحترم قانون حقوق الانسان ويفرض قانون الطوارئ 
قالت ببساطه لان مصر هي اقوي حليف لنا في الشرق الاوسط ..ولا ننسي خدمات مبارك لنا في حرب العراق 
اي استقلال واصتقرار تتحدثون عنه 
الاعداء لايتمنون استقرار مبارك لانه اكبر داعم لهم ..ولانه اقدم من قدم لهم خدمات جليله لهم 
من يسقطون الان انهم هم يصنعون تاريخ امه ..هم شهداء عند ربهم يرزقون 
نحن جميعا نتمني ان نكون مثلهم وفي منزلتهم .. 
وواجب علينا الا نضيع دمائهم والا تذهب هدرا فيما راثت في سبيله
الاستقرار اسمي مانتمناه ونامله 
ولكن هل ترضون باستقرار علي فساد 
استقرار علي ظوارئ 
استقرار علي بطاله 
استقرار علي قمع 
استقرار علي عماله وخيانه 
استقرار علي بطش بالمصريين الشرفاء 
استقرار علي ظلم .. 

ياجماعه يلا بتقولنا فوقو ..مش لاقي كلام اعبر بيه اكتر من كده 
حتي بمناسبه قناه الجزيره 
هما برضه في تونس قالو عليها كده وبعد رحيل زين العابدين قالو لقد دعمت الجزيره ثوره تونس كاشد مايكون 
هو النظام الطاغوت ..يكره مايكشفه 
يكره مايفضحه 
اذا كانت الجزيره كاذبه في الخبر كما تقولون 
ماذا تقولون في الصوره !!
ماذا تقولون في الاتصالات التليفونيه المباشره مع المسؤلين المصريين واساتذه الجامعه المصريين !!
ماذا تقولون في التلفزيون المصري !!
هل هذا هو مايقدم الحقيقه المطلقه .. !!!*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*نسيت اقول حاجه 
خلونا نقول نروح ..والمظاهرات تكف 
وتعالو نحسبها مع بعض 
كنا طالعين علي ايه ..وانتهينا لايه 

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام 

ولو سمعنا كلام بابا حسني مبارك وروحنا من التحرير 
ونشوف الوضع .. 
مجلس الشعب (( لم يستطع حله وانما قال تصحيح عضويه اعضاءه )) 
ونسي مبارك بان القضاء ليس حرا في قراره لانه لم يستقل بعد 

الحكومه .. رحلت ثم اتت بنفس الوجوه الشاحبه المستهلكه العميله 

قانون الاجزاب زي ماهو .. 

الدستور .. تغيير مادتين فقط ..وماذا عن الطوارئ ..وباقي العوار الضارب به 

الرئيس ..باق ..مع وعد سيادته بانه لن يترشح لرئاسه جديده 
ومن اين ضمان هذا الوعد ..
قال في عام 81 نفس ماقاله الان .. 

اين النظام الذي اسقط الان بالله عليكم 

ناهيكم ان اعمال الخراب والدمار الداخليه هي السبب فيها ..وهيا اللي انسحبت من  الشارع 
وهيا اللي تسببت في الفوضي ..واعمل العنف  والهرج والمرج 
الداخليه هي الخائنه لمصر وللشباب وللثوره المصريه 
ومع ذلك مازال وزيرها يرتغ ويلعب بلا حساب ولا ثواب ولا عقاب 

البيعه خسرانه يامصريين 
وفعلا بجد ...يارب نفوق*

----------


## ROOS

*الاخوات الاعزاء نحن جميعا فى مركب واحدة ولكن الفكر والهدف مختلف فى اى راى من وجهات النظر ولكن

ماهذا الغضب اللذى لم تعرفو نتيجته ايه لو كنتم طلبتو هذه المطالب من الريس ولم   تتمسكوباللعناد اللذى سوف يغرق هذه البلد بما فعلتوه سوف تشاركو وانتم لم تعرفو ماذا يحدث بالفعل لخراب هذه البلد هل تحبو ان يدخل دخيل عليكم فى بيوتكم بعد ان كنتم فى احسن حال من الامان هل ترضو بالتفرقة بين الاهل من الدخلاء هل ترضو ان يستغلكم من له  مصلحة فى ان تكون مصر مسيطر عليها بعض الاوغاد دون ان تشعروا وان تكونو انتم السبب كل شىء بالتفاهم ولا بالعنف ولكن هذه المطالب ترضى الجميع ولكن نتيجتها  يوجد  ناس اخرين لا يرضو بيها يرضو لاشياء مغرضة لهم   فهو اعطى كل الثقة بمن حوله ولم يعرف انهم لايستحقوا هذه الثقة ولا هم جديرين بيها ولكن يحاول ان يلتزم بكل ما وعد به وسوف يحقق كل شىء للاحسن فلماذا نتطاول عليه بكل لفظ لا يليق به احترام الكبير فى كل شىء وهذا الرجل لم يسىء لاى مواطن باى لفظ القلوب مجروحة على ما راه من ابنائه والعيون تبكى وتبكى لتعرضه لهذا الموقف ارحمو من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السماء اللهم اهديكم ياشباب الغد والمستقبل اللهم  بارك فيك يامبارك واعطيك الله على كل ما تفعله لهذه البلد لانه مسئولية كبيرة لا يمكن ان يحملها انسان غيرك رعاك الله يامصر*

----------


## حمادو

ياترى قنابل المولوتوف التى تلقيها جماهير المؤيدين لمبارك والتى تعرضها الان قناة سي ان ان...ياترى هدفها ايه ومين وليه؟


ياترى هل شباب ورجال التحرير من بدأ العنف؟ ام أن العنف بدأ اليوم بعد تحرير الانترنت وبعد خطاب مبارك وبعد اختفاء الشرطة وظهور المؤيدين لمبارك؟ 
من بدأ العنف؟ ولمصلحة من هذا العنف؟ 

بعد ذلك سنصدق وعود مبارك ومن معه؟ هو الان فى موضع الأقوى وصدقونى سوف ينتقم من الجميع
اليوم مظاهرة تؤيده, وغدا مظاهرة تدعوه لترشيح نفسه لولاية سادسة.
وكلنا نعلم هوية هؤلاء المتظاهرين ووسائلهم للحصول على ما يتظاهرون من أجله

----------


## ابن البلد

يا جماعة

مين غلطان مين مش غلطان
لمصلحة مين النار أو لمصلحة مين الإنفجارات

النظام مسلم أو لا دين له 

كل هذا لا يهم الآن

دماء الأبرياء في ميدان التحرير 
وهذا هو الأهم

يجب علينا جميعا تهدأت الأمور 

الضرب مميت في التحرير 
سواء للمعارضين أو المعتصمين أو لأي شخص موجود 

حتى الدكاترة لم تسلم من ذلك 

حرام والله اللي بيحصل ده

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا مع كلام احمد صلاح وجيهان ومعتز فطين ياخونا كفايه بقى عمالين تولعو فيها نظام ايه دلوقتى وشرطه ايه الموضوع اكبر من كده دلوقتى فعلا اكبر من نظام وشرطه

انا عايز اسال سوال واحد بس افترضو ان مبارك مشى ايه الى هيتم دلوقتى ؟

----------


## R17E

يا نار كوني بردا وسلاما علي مصر

وددت التعليق غير اني لن افعل احتراما للتعليق اعلي الصفحة

----------


## ابن البلد

يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم

----------


## د. أمل

هو إيه اللى بيحصل بالظبط ؟؟

إحنا فين ؟؟

ربنا يسلم 

إيه الفتن الغريبة دى ؟؟

ربنا ينتقم من السبب و يسلمها مع المصريين المحترمين منهم فقط

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هو نظام ظالم هم عملاء*
*هم ماجرون* 
*هم خائنون*
*و لكن ماذا بعد*
*انا رجعت النهاردة الصبح من ميدان التحرير*
*نحن حققنا مطالبنا و الحمد لله*
*ليبقي و ليرحل*
*تحملناه ثلاثون سنة الا نتحمله سبعة اشهر*
*لنعيد الكرة ثانيا اذا كذبوا علينا*
*هذه الدماء لصالح من*
*ماذا لو دخلت اسرائيل الان سيناء*
*انا اخذت حقي من الرئيس*
*اشعرته انني الاقوي بالحق و الحرية و التظاهر*
*و لكن يكفي هذا*
*و لنتركهم يحققون لنا ما يذعمون*
*فاذا لم يفعلوا عدنا اليهم*
*و لنتظاهر ثانية و ثالثة و رابعة*
*اذا لم يحققوا مطالبنا*
*هكذا يجب ان تجري الامور*
*افيقوا ....*
*بلدنا في خطر محدق*
*انا اكره رجال الحزب الوطني*
*اكره رجال الحكومة*
*اكره الداخلية*
*اكره كل النظام*
*و لكن الان مصر هي الاهم اهم من الجميع*
*اتقوا الله في مصر*
*انسحبوا و انتم شامخون*
*نعم انتم من اعطيتمونا حريتنا و كنا معكم*
*تراجعوا و انتم مرفوعي الراس و لنراقبهم*
*و لننظر ما هم يفعلون*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ألقت اللجان الشعبية بإمبابة القبض على مواطن يدعى أنه يحمل الجنسية  المصرية، إثناء قيامه بمراسله مواقع أجنبية بمعلومات وبيانات تخص المظاهرات  والاحتجاجات التى تشهدها البلاد منذ فترة تفصيلياً مرفقة بعدد من  الفيديوهات والصور، وقام الأهالى بتسليم هذا الشخص إلى قوات الجيش.

وأفادت المعلومات التى رواها شهود العيان الذين ألقبوا القبض على ذلك  الشخص، بأنه كان يجلس فى "إنترنت كافية" بمنطقة كامل همام بإمبابة، وهو  يقوم بإرسال تقارير معلوماتية ومواد مشفرة، وصور وفيديوهات مفصلة عن  الأحداث لموقعى وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية والإسرائيلية، بالإضافة إلى مواقع  أخرى لم يستطيع أحد التعرف على هويتها، ويحتفظ الأهالى بنسخ من كافة  المواد التى تم ضبطها. 
موقع اليوم السابع كتب محمود المملوك

*القبض على عناصر من حماس مسلحة فى العريش والسويس* 

لقت القوى الشعبية فى سيناء والسويس القبض على عدد من عناصر حركة حماس  المسلحة بقطاع غزة فى مدينة العريش وتم تسليمهم للقوات المسلحة. 

وقالت المصادر اليوم، الأربعاء، إن عنصرين مسلحين ضبطا فور خروجهما من قطاع  غزة وبحوزتهما أسلحة وقنابل وذخائر كانت فى طريقها إلى المظاهرات، فيما  ألقى القبض على 9 آخرين بالسويس وبحوزتهما قنابل وذخائر. 

ولم تستبعد المصادر تسلل عناصر مسلحة أخرى من حماس إلى الأراضى المصرية خلال الفترة الماضية. 

هذا وكان عدد من الفلسطينيين المحبوسين فى مصر نجحوا فى الوصول إلى قطاع  غزة عبر الأنفاق، كما ضبط الأمن المصرى 5 فلسطينيين هاربين من السجون على  كوبرى السلام فوق قناة السويس واعتقلهم الجيش.  

رفح _ عبد الحليم سالم اليوم السابع  



اتفضلو ده الى بيحصل وهيحصل تايدا لكلام استاذ معتز ياخونا الخطر اكبر من الى بيحصل دلوقتى الى بيحصل دلوقتى تربه خصبه جدا للناس الى زى دى دلوقتى زى بتوع حماس وغيره احنا شعب فعلا هيبكى بعد كده دم بدل الدموع وهيتمنى يوم واحد بعد كده من الى كنا عايشين فيه والله حرام وقف الحال ده  

خلى كل واحد راكب دماغه وصدقونى هنبكى بعد كده دم بدل الدموع حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل   ::(:

----------


## سوما

> حمد الله على سلامتك ابن البلد وعلى سلامة أبناء مصر جميعا
> 
> ابن البلد لا مجال للإختلاف الآن
> 
> فلابد أن نكون جميعنا أبناء مصر يدا واحدة وقلبا واحدا
> 
> ما حدث خيانة عظمى
> 
> ولا تحاول إقناعي بأن السيد الرئيس لم يكن يعلم بأن
> ...


 متفقة معاكى فى كل كلمة ,,, مؤامرة فعلا وحقيررة اووووووووووووووووووى كمان ,,
ومش مؤامرة واحدة يا قلب مصر ,,, انما كذا مؤامرة ورا بعض تحسى انك ادام فكر شيطانى ,,,
وع اد ما كنت بحترم ناس كتير فى النظام واولهم الرئيس ع اد ما حاسة انهم كلهم عملوا واشتركوا فى الخيانة ولغاية دلوقت بيفكروا ازاى يفرقوا الناس حتى لو بالدم ..!!
مستغربة من سحب الشرطة من الشارع بالكامل ,, نقعد ايام وليالى بلا أمن ,,, واحنا اللى نحمى بيوتناااااااااا ومملكات البلد ,,
حسوا انهم فشلوا فى رحيل الشباب اللى فى ميدان التحرير وان الناس اللى ف البيوت هى اللى حمت وقفت وسهرت الليل كله للحماية..
وبعدها سيبوا البلطجية ف الشارع معايا ومعاكى ومع كل واحد ,, السجون كلها والاقسام تقريبا ف نفس الوقت افتتحت والمسجانين هربوااااااااااااا
ازاى ,,,,,, وليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
عشان نخاف ونقعد فى بيوتناااااااااااا وكل عيلة ليها حد فى ميدان التحرير تستنجد بيه ..!!
وبعدهااااااااااااا النهادرة بقاااااااااااا الغريب والخيانة اللى بجد ,, عايزين يعملوا حرب اهلية والله ف البلد ,, وياريت هتبقى حرب متكافئة للاسف ناس معاها  اسلحة بيضااااااااااااااا وادوات حادة ,, مقابل ناس عزل تماماااااااااااااااااااااا ..!!!!!!!
والجيش واقف ف النص بيتفرج زى كل اللى ادام التليفزيونات ,,, ليه مش فض الاشتباك واكيد هيقدر ........ ليه ساكت بساعات وليه اصلا سمح للخيول والجمال والناس اللى معاهم اسلحة واللى شكلهم يوحى انهم بلطجية فعلا يدخلوا اصلا وسط المظاهرة السلمية دى ..!!
تحسى انك وسط مؤامرة بجد ........... مثلا أزاى الحبيب العادلى مش يتحاسب ع كل اللى حصل ده ؟؟!! ده غير كل اللى حصل فى ايام عهده خالد سعيد والسيد بلال وغيره وغيره .....!!
بجد لازم محاكمة للكل اللى اشترك من اكبر واحد لاصغر واحد ,,,
كل همهم يمشوا الناس والمظاهرات ,,,, واكيد كل اللى بيتقال دلوقت مجرد وعود وكلام وخلاص والنظام هيرجع افسد مما كان عليه لو استمر حتى لو لشهور قليلة ,,, وهيكون فى استخدام لقانون الطؤارى الفعلى ,, هتقدروا تستحملوا ؟؟!!
 ان شاء الله ربنا ينصر الحق والعدل .. قريب وقريب اوى ... ان شاء الله ...
اتمنى بجد اننا مش نسكت كفانا بقا سكات وخوف ........ والله دمى محروق وبيقطع وحالى ربنا وحده اعلم بيه من امبارح ع الحال اللى وصلت عليه البلد ,,
ليه كده ؟؟؟؟؟!!
كل ده عشان قولنا لاء للظلم ,, كفانا خوف وتعذيب وسكات ......
كل ده عشان قلنا عايزين شرعية وحق ونظام عادل ......!!
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل اللى عايز يخرب البلد ويقتل اهلها ..!!
يارب أحمى مصر يا مصر ......... يارب نحيا بها وفيها بسلام أمنين .. يارب ..

----------


## ابن البلد

الكلام ممكن يكون مش منطقي
لكن مش مستبعد ، في بعض الأشخاص بيقولوا أن دي أسماء محفوظ الناشطة السياسية على الفيس بوك

----------


## قلب مصر

لمصلحة من كل هذا ؟؟؟
سؤال بديهي أن ينطلق 
والأهم الإجابة ...
الإجابة واحدة .....
لصالح النظام
النظام يحاول التشبث بأي شيئ حتى يبقى ويستمر
النظام الذي افترض أننا لا يمكن أن نعترض أو نرفض أو نقول لا
فوجئ وصدم ولم يستطع تفكيره أن يتخيل الصدمة
فبات يضرب في كل الجهات بلا وعي
بدون تفاهم
عليا وعلى أعدائي
ها هو صوت النظام يصلنا من كل صوب وحدب
إما أنا وإما الفوضى العارمة
إما أن وإما مذبحة للشهداء في ميدان التحرير
ولن يهم إذا مرت الأعوام بعد ذلك وتغير اسم الميدان لميدان الشهداء
أمن مصر بأكملها في كفة
وأمن رجل أبى إلا أن يتركها خربة عاليها واطيها
لا أستطيع الحديث أشعر بآلاف الغصات والشوكات في حلقي
كلما انتزع واحدة تنبت الآلاف مكانها
متى سنتنسم الحرية إلى متى سنظل في عصر الجاهلية
وها هي الجاهلية تنطق بكل فجر عن معدنها ومن ورائها

----------


## قلب مصر

> الكلام ممكن يكون مش منطقي
> لكن مش مستبعد ، في بعض الأشخاص بيقولوا أن دي أسماء محفوظ الناشطة السياسية على الفيس بوك


محاولات مستميته على معظم الفضائيات الداعمة للنظام
في محاولة لإنعاشه ببعض المخدرات التي تعطيها للشعب
هل هذا منطقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولماذا لم يظهر من وقت ماضي 
لماذا ظهر في لحظات انهيار النظام
كل هذه المحاولات الجاسوسية والتنظيمية تنكشف في يوم واحد
يا الله
كل هذه الضغوط العاطفية على الشعب تكشفت في يوم واحد
ما الجدوى ....
أو على الأصح ...
هل هناك جدوى ؟؟؟
بات النظام يعلم أنه قاب قوسين أو أدنى من انهياره التام واعلان الرحيل
ومحاولات استدرار التعاطف أو الدخول في تمثيليات الجاسوسية لن تمسح قطرة واحدة من دم الشهداء الذين قتلوا غدرا
منذ يوم الجمعة الماضي وحتى اللحظات القليلة الماضية
أن كل هذه المحاولات ما هي إلا نفخ وإلهاب لاشتعالة الثورة العارمة في جميع أنحاء مصر

----------


## اليمامة

*

اُفترى عليه تحت ضغوط مؤمرات وأضاليل وتزاوير وأكاذيب..!
 حاولوا الخونة والمستعمرون الذين كان كل همهم أن تطأ أقدامهم أرض مصر أن يدسوها عليه..والناقمين القدامى والمعاصرين وعلى رأسهم حكامهم ونظامهم إلا قليلا ..من كل صنف ولون !!

وما كان فى الحقيقة سوى شعب أراد حقاً وتعميرا وسلاما وحياة..لأمة أهدرت كرامتها ما بين مظالم حكام مستبدين ومستعمرين على مر التاريخ ماضيا وحاضرا ولن يكون مستقبلا إن شاء الله..

يضطلع اليوم وحده بقضيته الوطنية المصيرية..يقف على رأس جيش ساكت ..لا نزال نقدره ونحترم سُلم رواتبه العسكريه وقواده..يواجه غير طامع ولا هازل الغادرين والخونة وعلى رأسهم من تسلموا الأمانة..من أغرقوا البلاد وجعلوها تعانى ألوانا من العذاب بعد أن أصبحت السلطة والثروة والجاه والسلطان فى أيدى قلة معدودة وفئة محدودة استولت علينا وكأننا من ضمن التركة !!

ولم يكفهم ذلك وإنما أدخلوا النفوذ الأجنبى ..وتخلصوا فى المقابل من كل شرفاء مصر ومخلصيها وأبرارها وعباقرتها حتى طردوهم خارج البلاد وأخروا فى الترقية والمنصب والكادر من هم داخلها..وجعبتى زاخرة بقصص حية أعرفها عن قرب شديد..إناس فى مصاف العلماء مركونيين على الرف !!!

من يتحدث عن الأمان هنا والسلام والواجب والوفاء والنبل والإخلاص  والعرفان ؟!!
من !!

أنا..أنا  أتحدث عن شعب مصر..وليس عن حكامه..عن أى شىء يدافع المدافعون الآن !!!
هل تتفقون معى..؟ وهل تحريتم ضميركم فى الفصل..وهل كنتم من الأمانة والتبصر لأن تعترفوا بكم المظالم الهائلة التى وقعت على الشعب وأوصلته لهكذا إنفجار ؟

كنا نندد قبل أيام قلائل ونتمنى الثورة السلمية..وهاقد حانت ..وقامت..فلما نستنكرها اليوم بدلاً من أن نباركها ؟!!

هناك ثمن...وباهظ جدا..أنا راضية تماما عن دفعه..
هل تريدون أن يستجب الشعب للهدنة المفترضة ريثما يباد ..ريثما يعاقب ..ريثما يفنى جراء حريته وثورته السلمية التى لم نر منها سوى كل تحضر ونظافة وأخوية وتلاحم !!
ولو..تراجعنا..ماذا سيضير الشاه سلخها بعد ذبحها..!!!
ماذا سيفيدنا ؟!!

على أن الشعب مهما قلنا لن يسكت بعدما تحمل ما تحمل حتى انفجر كما ترون اليوم..لن يسكت حتى ليدير ظهر المجن ويقلبه على مستبديه وظالميه..وعلى من يرد أن يكون حاكم مطلق..يسلم التركة الشرعية إلى أحفاده وورثته المشروعين ..فيا للعجب !!!

وهكذا كان يعذب ويشرد كل من عرف بالوطنية والشرعية..وهكذا أطلق علينا السجناء والمجرمون ..
وهكذا نريد أن نتعامى عن الحقائق ونسكت ؟!!

لابد وأن نكون على مستوى المسئولية التاريخية اليوم..وعلى مستوى عال من القوة لكى نحتمل ونفهم سياق التاريخ وثمنه ودوران عجلته المفاجئة والشديدة على طريق التحرر..هكذا يقول التاريخ ويتجدد ويعاد..ولابد أن نستجب ونحتمل ونصمد ونرضى بالثمن..

نعم توجد فوضى نتمرغ في أوحالها..نعم..ربما ..ولكننى أرى أننا نتمرغ فى مجدها إن شاء الله..وأن هذى الفوضى الخلاقة هى الفوضى التى ستبنى مستقبل جديد لمصر الأبية..
من يسأل هنا عنهم ؟!!
من ذا الذى يتوجب عليه الإفاقة ؟!!
من هنا يطالبنا بعدما وصلنا لهذه المرحلة من التضحيات والدم.. بالخنوع والصمت ؟!!
من يتهم هؤلاء الشباب بعدما جرى فيهم ما جرى بالطغاة ؟!!
من الطغاة ؟ من ؟!!!

غير أن المقاومة لابد وأن تستمر وأن تتحرك وننضم إليها جميعنا  بأقصى ما ملكت أيادينا وقلوبنا وامكاناتنا ..

أكتب لكم ..واليوم ..اليوم جرحت فى المسيرة ..ولم أفعل ما أرضى عنه بعد..بل لم أفعل أى شىء وامتهنت بلا جريرة سوى أننى أحب بلدى..ومازال بوسعنا جميعاً الكثير..

اليوم شهدت مآساة حقيقة فى رحلة عودتى وأبنائى للمنزل بعد يوم شاق جدا..رأيت ما لم ترونه سوى على الشاشات وكم كان بشع وصعب والأمّر أنه حقيقى..والأقسى أنه مدبر..ومخطط..ويتصف المفترض بالوطنية !!

الشعوب تنهض دائماً على الرغم من الخيانة والفظائع لتعلن براءتها..وستكون ثورة 25 يناير هى طرد للمستعمر الداخلى وكل بقايا العهد الإستبدادى الذى سلبنا حقوقنا..ورموزه من الخونة والمأجورين والموتورين..وكأننا فى إحدى مواخير الشر..!!!

سيقف الشعب المصرى الباسل ليصنع لنفسه المستقبل والحياة..ويبنى مصر من جديد..
أما بخصوص ما يحدث من تدخلات وبعض استغلال فى خضم الأحداث..فمازلت أراه يحدث فى السياق الطبيعى المتوقع..ماذا نتوقع من أعداء متربصون بنا لابد !!

ألا يجدر بنا ألا نجعلهم حائل فى طريق حريتنا وألا نضع لهم أى إعتبار لأنه وببساطه..وعلى طريق الحرية تسحق الأقدام الماردة فى طريقها نحو النور ونفض الظلم لكل الصغائر والضغائن والتدابير الغبية..
لا يجب أن نخشى شئياً على الإطلاق..

إن كل ما يحدث نحن قادرون على كشفه بعون الله وعلى حماية أنفسنا وبلادنا..
لابد وأن نحترم ثورتنا ونقدرها.

هكذا تصنع الشعوب تاريخها..هكذا يجب أن نتحلى بالشجاعة وأن نتقبل النتيجة بلا إمتهان ولا تقليل منها حتى لو كانت سلبية هذا لأن كل العالم وكل الدنيا ستعمل لنا ألف حساب من اليوم وسيعرفون من هو الإنسان المصرى الحقيقى ..

لا يجب أن نحزن على ما يحدث بقدر ما يجب أن نسانده ليولد عهد جديد لمصر الحبيبة مهما كان الثمن..
مهما كان الثمن..
وسنبنى مصر من جديد..
سنقدر..
نحن المصريون
وسيرحل الجميع ..وستبقى مصر..
..


*

----------


## اليمامة

> الكلام ممكن يكون مش منطقي
> لكن مش مستبعد ، في بعض الأشخاص بيقولوا أن دي أسماء محفوظ الناشطة السياسية على الفيس بوك


مؤامرة من رجل أعمال يتبع الحزب المقرف..الحزب الوطنى الخليع أو المخلوع..
وانكشفت..
وبالمناسبة هى صحفية فى جريدة حكومبة..صحفية شريفة
أعتقد أن المؤمرات أصبحت واضحة واللعب على المكشوف..
ياترى ماذا سنخسر أكتر مما خسرناه؟
وكيف نستأمن حياتنا بعد اليوم فى أيدى كانت تريد أن تدمر تراثنا !!
ايدى لا تكن اى مسئولية ولا احساس وطنى تجاه وطننا ؟
فى أيدى تضمر لنا النوايا الخبيثة !!!
وأيدى تكيد لنا المؤامرات ثم تتظاهر بالعكس وبالبراءة والحقيقة مفضوحة !!
كيف نأمن بعد اليوم وكيف نصدق النية ونستوثقهم وهم هكذا يفعلون فينا عينى عينك ؟!!
تعالوا نفيق حقا بالله عليكم ولا ندفن رؤؤسنا فى الرمال ونستمر على قديمنا ثم نعود لنشجب ونستنكر..
إن مسئولية دولة كمصر يجب أن تكون بين أيدى من يقدرها لا يشخصنها 
مصر لا يمكن أن تتجسد فى مجموعة أفراد..ولا فرد بعينه لتتمركز حوله وترتكن إليه
الحاشية الفاسدة..لابد وأن تذهب للجحيم..على افتراض سلامة الراعى وصدق نواياه..
كفاها ما أخذته وهربت به من خيرات وكنوز بلادنا
وفى النهاية..كل راع مسئول عن رعيته ..
وسيحاسبنا الله يوم القيامة عن أماناتنا وواجباتنا وماتضمره ضمائرنا وما يجب أن نقر به..
وكلنا إلى فناء..كلنا فى النهاية سنموت..
نحن بشر إلى زوال
ليتنا نعى..

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> لو كان يرضيكم القتل والضرب واللى بيحصل فى ميدان التحرير النهااااااااااردة
> يبقى مبروك عليكم الخراب 
> على فكرة اقروا وثائق ويكليكس والى بتقوله على قطر واسرائيل ودور الجزيرة فى الموضوع
> دا للى متابعين الجزيرة تحديدا



وهل ماتبثه الجزيره غير مطابق للواقع ؟

كل ماتبثه الجزيره متواجد على محطات تلفزيونيه أخرى وماتستضيفهم الجزيره نعرفهم جيدا وتستضيفهم القنوات المحليه أيضا

ثم السى ان ان والببى سى العربيه والإنجلش وبريس وقنوات أخرى تبث نفس الأخداث لماذا لايتم أخذ موقف مشابه منها كما هو الحال مع الجزيره

وللعلم تم خطف اليوم مراسل العربيه وتم إرسال ريالة إستغاثه من مراسل السى ان ان عن طريق التويتر لمحطته التلفزيونيه لإستعمال العنف والضرب معه

نحن أحيانا نكره من يواجهنا بالحقيقه

أما عن ويكليكس فإذا كان صادقا

فالأولى أن نصدق ماقاله عن مبارك وأظن أنه قال عنه الكثير ومنها إتهامات مباشره

----------


## ابن البلد

> وهل ماتبثه الجزيره غير مطابق للواقع ؟
> 
> كل ماتبثه الجزيره متواجد على محطات تلفزيونيه أخرى وماتستضيفهم الجزيره نعرفهم جيدا وتستضيفهم القنوات المحليه أيضا
> 
> ثم السى ان ان والببى سى العربيه والإنجلش وبريس وقنوات أخرى تبث نفس الأخداث لماذا لايتم أخذ موقف مشابه منها كما هو الحال مع الجزيره
> 
> وللعلم تم خطف اليوم مراسل العربيه وتم إرسال ريالة إستغاثه من مراسل السى ان ان عن طريق التويتر لمحطته التلفزيونيه لإستعمال العنف والضرب معه
> 
> نحن أحيانا نكره من يواجهنا بالحقيقه
> ...


من الحاجات اللي قالتها الجزيرة 
هروب وسفر نجيب سويرس 
بدون ما تتأكد

وأن جودت الملط وزير للمالية 
وده لم يحدث

وأخبار أخرى ولكن تلك هي الأهم بالنسبة لي وبعدها تركت مشاهدة هذه القناة

على كل حال الجزيرة لا تهمني في شيء 

مايهمني هو مصر حاليا 

وكل ما قالته ويكليكس عن مبارك
كان في مصلحته وليس ضدده أبدا

إذا كان أحد يفكر

فليفكر لمصلحة من ما يحدث

وعندما نعرف من المستفيد

سنعرف كيف نواجهه الأمر ونحل المشكلة

----------


## ابن البلد

> مؤامرة من رجل أعمال يتبع الحزب المقرف..الحزب الوطنى الخليع أو المخلوع..
> وانكشفت..
> وبالمناسبة هى صحفية فى جريدة حكومبة..صحفية شريفة
> أعتقد أن المؤمرات أصبحت واضحة واللعب على المكشوف..
> ياترى ماذا سنخسر أكتر مما خسرناه؟
> وكيف نستأمن حياتنا بعد اليوم فى أيدى كانت تريد أن تدمر تراثنا !!
> ايدى لا تكن اى مسئولية ولا احساس وطنى تجاه وطننا ؟
> فى أيدى تضمر لنا النوايا الخبيثة !!!
> وأيدى تكيد لنا المؤامرات ثم تتظاهر بالعكس وبالبراءة والحقيقة مفضوحة !!
> ...


يعني هي صحفية شريفة 
ووافقت أنها تكذب وتقول الكلام ده ؟
طيب لمصلحة مين 
النظام والرئيس ؟

ولو هي شريفة زي ما بتقولي 
يعني زي ما أنتم كلكم بتقولوا أن اي شخص شريف لازم يكون ضدد الرئيس

يبقه أزاي شريف وبتقول الكلام في مصلحة الرئيس

على كل حال انا زهقت 

تطلع شريفة تطلع راقصة

المهم دلوقتي مصر

إن كنا بنفكر
فمصر أولا
وأي شيء أخر يأتي فيما بعد

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*السلام عليكم استاذ معتز 
بصراحه رعم اجهادي الشديد اليوم 
لكني لصررت علي التعقيب علي كلام حضرتك 
واسمحلي لي بالاختلاف الشديد حوله .. 

حضرتك تقول 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن طيبة
					




*


> *نحن حققنا مطالبنا و الحمد لله
> 
> اين هي تلك المطالب التي تحققت 
> وما هي مظاهرها 
> انه التف فقط حول المطالب ودار حولها ولم يستطع ان يقترب منها 
> واقرا حضرتك جميع التحليلات السياسيه حول خطاب الرئيس الذي لم يحقق اي من المطالب 
> انه لم يعطي للقضاء حريته ..ولم يحل لمجلس الشعب ..ولم يعدل باقي مواد الدستور ..ولم يتكلم في قانون الاحزاب 
> 
> * *ليبقي و ليرحل
> ...


*

الانسحاب هو انصياع لاوامر النظام ياسيدي 
وانه لو علكت تلك الفئه ..فلن تقوم لهذا الوطن قائمه خمسين سنه قادمه 
واني لارجو ان اكون احد هولاء الموجودين بالتحرير الان 
ليس لبطوله ارجوها ..ولكن لانه ايمان 
ايمان باحقيه مايطلبه شباب مصر .. وايمان يحتميه رحيل من افسدها وخربها .. 
ومبارك استنفد كل الحيل ..والالاعيب الهمجيه التي يالفها 
ومع ذلك هؤلاء مرابطون .. 
صدق فيهم حديث الرسول (اننا خير اجناد الارض ) (واننا في رباط الي يوم القيامه ) 

نغترض ان هناك انسحابا 
من يضمن بان قياده الشباب قي التحرير اذا عادت الي بيوتها 
لن يعتقلو ويسجنو ويسحلو ويتم الانتقام منهم في سجون مبارك بعد ذلك 
لقد قال بالامس ..يانتحضريين ياسلميين 
واليوم حاورهم بالبغال والحميو والجمال 
هذه هي اللغه التي يفهما ذلكك العسكري الذي يعاقبنا بضربته الجويه

الانسحاب لن يتحقق واذا كان هناك نيه له علي الاقل كان اليوم 
اليوم الذي بكيت فيه كالم ابكي من قبل علي حال شباب التحرير وما اصابهم اليوم 
وبعد ذلك يصرون علي مواضله الطريق .. 
صدقني .. النهايه ستكون سعيده 
ونهايه هؤلاء الطغاه قد اتت ..ومبارك الرئيس الذي اصبح مغضوب عليه شعبيا ودوليا 
اصبح ينتقم من الوطن ..وينتقم من شباب الوطن 

*

----------


## ابن البلد

> نفترض ان هناك انسحابا
> من يضمن بان قياده الشباب قي التحرير اذا عادت الي بيوتها
> لن يعتقلو ويسجنو ويسحلو ويتم الانتقام منهم في سجون مبارك بعد ذلك


هي دي الحقيقة الوحيدة اللي خايفين منها المتظاهرين في التحرير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

منذ قليل سمعت من قناة الجزيرة خبر عجيب مفاده :-
هناك عشر قتلى منهم خمسة شهداء ....
عجبت من مصادر هذا المراسل ...!

----------


## اليمامة

يارب يارب
انصرهم
انصرهم يارب بعد كل اللى جرا لمصر
يارب لا تذلنا ولا تقهرنا
ولا تجعلنا تحت رحمة من يبيدونا بلا رحمة
تحت رحمة المأجورين 
العملاء والدسساء على الوطن
حماك الله يا مصر
حماك الله
ما يحدث أمر فاق كل التصورات وأسوأ السيناريوهات التى لم يتصورها العقل ..أى عقل مهما كان فاقدا الثقة فى سلطته وحكومته
وأى عقل كان يعيش فى ورديته وأحلامه
ما يحدث الآن فعلا فعلا هو تحرر تاريخى..بكل المقاييس
ما يحدث أمام أبصار وأسماع العالم البغيض كله هى مرحلة جديدة وتاريخية لمصر
يارب انصرنا على جثثنا وتبقى بلدنا الحبيبة..يارب
يارب ..يا رحيما ويا عادلا..
أرضى بحكمك..ولن أتفوه..
القلب مقتول..والعين تفيض بالدمع والأنيين والتعب والخوف والإجهاد
يارب انصرهم..
لا يهم الآن صدق بيانات كيفية أو نوعية أو أى تحليلات أو أى قنوات
ان ما يهم الآن لا التفصيلات..ولكن الحدث الجلل الذى يجرى على أرض مصر
ثم هل تخترع الجزيرة قصصا وتختلق صور وأحداث
خذوا منها ما اقتنعتم وما استنامت لها قلوبكم..ليست هذه المشكلة
كل منا من العقل لكى يفهم ويحكم ويزن الأمر..
ماذا سنخسر أكثر مما خسرنا
وكيف سترضون بعد ذلك إذا ما قدر الله لنا بالإخفاق ..بأن يحكمكم مرتزقة ومأجورين بالحديد والنار
هل ضمنتم حال التوقف ألا نعتقل جميعا..وألا نعذب وألا نضرب حتى الموت..
هل ضمنتم من لا عهد لهم..ومن يحيكون المؤمرات فى الخفاء وينقضون وعودهم ويخترقون القوانيين فى أى لحظة والدساتير ليعدلوا كما يتراىء لهم ولمصلحتهم..
حقا آتساءل..هل تريدون الناس بالكف عن التظاهر..التظاهر السلمى بعد كل ما جرى وبعد كل الحقائق التى تكشفت..عن العصابة..
أنا رأيت هنا المأجورين بأم عينى..وسمعت عن التآمر والتخطيط..ها موجود فى كل المحافظات...تخطيط شامل..
كفانا..
برغم كل الخسائر لابد أن ننهض
وهذا اللا نظام يراهن على تعبنا واستسلامنا وارهاقنا
والمسألة ماهى إلا مسألة وقت
وهو يراهن على ذلك
يكفى دخل شهر واحد من حصيلة قناة السويس..هذا الدخل المنهوب لكى نعيد بناء ما خرب..
اخوانى..
أخشى أن أقول أن الأمر بات لا يحتمل إلا خيارين
إما هم أو نحن
وهم تعرفونهم ..دون تجميل ولا رتوش
ونحن لم تعد تقتصر على الميدانيين فى ميدان التحرير وإنما أصبحت تشلمنا جميعا..صدقونى
تأخر الوقت كثيرا على إتخاذ أى خطوة سلمية من طرفهم أو طرفنا
أصبح الأمر قاب قوسين أو أدنى
هذا مخاض صعب جدا ..ثمنه غالى جدا جدا..
ولابد أن نحتمله
وحتى لو ماتت الأم والجنيين
ستبقى مصر..

----------


## اليمامة

*جاء الصباح
ولم يسكت الصراخ
ولم تسقط راية الكفاح

جاء الصباح ..
وأشرقت الشمس
فوق أرض الحرية 
والكرامة والصلاح..

جاءت تدابير الله فى الكون
لتنير دروب التحرير
بشموع النور والتنوير

جاء الصباح محملا بغيم أزرق
لا يحرق..لا محمل بالمولوتوف
ولن يمطر وابلا من أسنة السيوف

جاء سلام الله فى الأرض
وقدره الجميل فينا من الغيب
ونحن نرضى..نحن راضييون
راضييون يارب..راضيون
راضييون بحكمك وعدلك ..
وصونك للعرض..

جاء الصباح..
ولن تمنعه أى شرارات لهب
ولا مرارات حقب
ولا أى مسلك للنهب
والسلب والقلق

جاء الصباح 
رغم أنف الظلام
رغم نهنهة السلام
ولن يمنعه أبدا
ومهما طال الزمن
أى سواد
يغطى روح الشفق

جاء الصباح
وسيظل الصباح يجىء
 وستشرق الشمس
لن تحجبها ألسنة اللهب العالية
ولا إراقة دماء الشهب السامية..
ولا الزهق ثم الزهق ثم الزهق

كل يوم
سيجىء الصباح
وستشرق شمس الحرية الدوارة
لن يمنعها أحد
...


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

المشكله اكبر من مبارك و النظام  المشكله ان خراب بلد شامل بيحصل والعند فى كلا الحلات مش هيوصل لحاجه غير  لخساره لطرفين مبارك يمشى بس بعد مايخلص فترته الرئاسيه الشرعيه والناس  تهدى ويغير الدستور ماهو لو جه حد دلوقتى هيجى بردو على نفس الدستور الق...ديم  العقل والمنطق بيفرض علينا وضع لازم نتعايش معاه على الاقل لفتره صغيره  علشان نقدر نقف تانى ممكن حد يقلى بفرض مشى دلوقتى ايه الى ممكن يتحل ؟ وهل  الى هيترشح ده هيعجب الناس كلها ؟ ونضمن منين منعش فى مظاهرات وخراب تانى  علشان خاطر فلان مش عاجبنا او عاجبنا كفايه بقى كفايه وقف حال كفايه ان  اقتصاد وقع لبد الى بيحصل ده مش هيشغل ناس ولا هيوفر اى حاجه الاقتصاد نازل  فى الارض خلاص واى مخلوق هيجى مش هيعمل حاجه دلوقتى ياريت نفكر فوق  الاشخاص ونفكر فى مصلحه بلد الى مات مات على الاقل اترحم من يوم زى دى  مابقاش فيه امن ولا امان

----------


## nova_n

السلام عليكم

انا مع كلام الاستاذ زيزو ان المشكلة اكبر من الكل ومصر وامنها فوق الجميع
ان العند يورث الكفر  ..... لا سمح الله
لازم نصبر واللى باقى مش كتير عشان تستقر الامور كلها
وتفضل مصر بخير ليه الخراب يعم ويشمل الكل
اللى صبر الناس كل ده مش قادرين يكملوا الايام والشهور اللى فاضلة
يارب يكون العقل والمنطق هو اللى يقودنا للصبر والانتظار

شكرا

----------


## اليمامة

> المشكله اكبر من مبارك و النظام  المشكله ان خراب بلد شامل بيحصل والعند فى كلا الحلات مش هيوصل لحاجه غير  لخساره لطرفين مبارك يمشى بس بعد مايخلص فترته الرئاسيه الشرعيه والناس  تهدى ويغير الدستور ماهو لو جه حد دلوقتى هيجى بردو على نفس الدستور الق...ديم  العقل والمنطق بيفرض علينا وضع لازم نتعايش معاه على الاقل لفتره صغيره  علشان نقدر نقف تانى ممكن حد يقلى بفرض مشى دلوقتى ايه الى ممكن يتحل ؟ وهل  الى هيترشح ده هيعجب الناس كلها ؟ ونضمن منين منعش فى مظاهرات وخراب تانى  علشان خاطر فلان مش عاجبنا او عاجبنا كفايه بقى كفايه وقف حال كفايه ان  اقتصاد وقع لبد الى بيحصل ده مش هيشغل ناس ولا هيوفر اى حاجه الاقتصاد نازل  فى الارض خلاص واى مخلوق هيجى مش هيعمل حاجه دلوقتى ياريت نفكر فوق  الاشخاص ونفكر فى مصلحه بلد الى مات مات على الاقل اترحم من يوم زى دى  مابقاش فيه امن ولا امان


 *
صدقنى يا زيزو..
أنا إنسان يحب الرئيس مبارك..ياريت تصدق ..
أنا أحترم الرئيس مبارك وأقدره جدا..على المستوى الإنسانى 
أتعرف لما ؟
لأنه إنسان مصرى..لأنه منا
ولأنه عمل لمصر ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر النهضة الإقتصادية فى بواكير توليه الحكم
لا أحد يقدر أن ينكر غير الجاحد ان الرجل كان مقاتل شجاع..مقاتل شريف..وطيار قلبه ميت عندما طلع بالطلعة الجوية الأولى
لا أحد يستطيع أن يسلبه تاريخه أبدا
وأنا تعبانة جدا علشانه..
الكلام الذى كتب عنه والإهانات لم أستطع أن أتحملها عليه..
رئيسنا لا يعامل بهذه الطريقة مهما كان ولا يشتم ولا يسب ولا يهان..
نحن شعب اعتاد وفطر على احترام رؤساءه وقادته ومقاتليه
هذا الرجل كانت له مواقف مشرفة وأرسى قواعد للسلام ..هذا بدون تفصيلات وبشكل عام
سلّمت على الرئيس مبارك وأنا طفلة وأخذنى فى أحضانه أنا وشقيقى
وكنت أشعر وقتها بالفخر والعزة والسعادة
واللقطة لا تنمحى من مخيلتى ولا ذكراى
ولكن ..
ماذا حدث فى السنوات الأخيرة يا زيزو..؟
انظر كيف تغير السلطة الناس بمرور الوقت حتى يظنون أنفسهم آلهة..!!
إننى آتساءل هل النظام السياسى نفسه فاشل..هل نظام الرئيس وهذا التنظيم السياسى لا يصلح كمنظومة لأنها تتحول لأيديولوجية ؟!!
أو أن الناس يا زيزو لا يتحملون أماناتهم للنهاية..
وكيف أن الحاشية تدمر الراعى الطيب ..على هذا الإفتراض..
مسئولية من..وكيف رضى لنا أن نكون ألعوبة فى يد مجموعة من المهمشين والماديين؟!!!
مسئولية شعب كامل..رجال ونساء وشباب وبنات وأطفال ؟
هل تدرك حجم المسئولية ؟!! هل تتخيل ما ارتضاه وما أقسم عليه ؟
كيف يا زيزو..كيف رضى لنا ما أصبحنا عليه؟
إن هذه الأمانة أخى العزيز لا تتطلب منا مجاملات ولا مقايضات..
إنها أمانة خارج حدود عواطفنا..فمهما كنا نحب الرئيس..لا يكفى هذا الحب وحده لأن يشفع له عندنا هذا لأن المسئولية ليست مسئولية شخصية أو عاطفية ولكن لأنها مسئولية دولية..مسئولية من المسئوليات الكبرى المخيفة التى يجب أن يدرك فيها الفرد أنه طالما لم يعد يستطع ولم يعد يقدر على العطاء والقيام بواجباته فالأشرف له أن يتنحى حتى تسير عجلة الحياة وسنتها المعروفة ..هكذا يكون القادة يا زيزو وهكذا يكون الشرفاء والتاريخ الإسلامى والعربى والمصرى حافل بهم..
نحن لا نشخصن الأمور عندما نكتب دستور اليوم جديد يسطر الحرية لمصر بالدم..
هم من بيشخصنونها عندما يجسدون مصر فى صورة إنسان واحد أو مجموعة من الأشخاص المنفلتين الجاحدين..
الطيران الآن فوق رأسى يكاد يكون فوق سطح المنزل تماما
وأطفالى خائفون..والناس هلعة..
ما هذه الممارسات اليوم
من المسئول عنها
وكيف سمح للحاشية الفاسدة أن تصنع بنا ما تصنع..
وكيف هوّنا عليه
ألم ير الرئيس مايحدث
وألم تصله التقارير التفصيلية بكل ما يجرى..
أين حكمة الرئيس
لن أقول التنحى ..سأحاول أن أتفق معكم
ولكنه كان بإمكانه أن يفعل حلول بديلة كثيرة مثل مثلا أن ينزل بنفسه وقبل اشتعال الأمور لهذه الدرجة لميدان التحرير كقائد ميدانى
تصور لو كان فعل وسط حراسته وخاطب الشباب واحترم مطالبهم
كان بإمكانه الكثير من الحلول المهدئة..
سلمية على الأقل دون هذه البحور من الدماء التى تكشفت عن مراقيها..
صدقنى أنا لن أرضى له أبدا التنحى المشين..
إننى أتمنى أن يظل البقية الباقية من عمره فى مصر..حياً مكرماً معززا على أرض وطنه..فهو مثلنا..مصرى قبل كل شىء وهذا وطنه وحقه مثلنا جميعا..
ولكن بعد ماذا ؟!!!
أتمنى أن يبادر اليوم قبل الغد بخطاب يعلن فيه التنحى بشرف..ويفسر كل ما جرى على أنه دون تدخل مباشر منه وأنا أظن فيه ذلك أو أرجو أن ارتكن إلى ذلك طويلا حتى أظل أحب الرئيس الذى لم أعرف غيره..
نحن أكثر رحمة مما يتصور من أبادوا الشباب البرىء الذى لم يصب أحدهم بسوء..
أتمنى أن يعلن التنحى ونسامحه ويعيش فى مصر الرئيس السابق قائد الضربة الجوية محمد حسنى مبارك وليس " الرئيس المخلوع "..
أتمنى أن يظل بيننا..والله أتمن ذلك من كل قلبى..
على أن يتنحى الآن ويفهم وهو العارف والفاهم جيدا أن انسحاب البطل فى الوقت المناسب من أرض المعركة ليس انسحاباً ولكنه قمة النصر..
أنا لا أرض له أبدا أن يسجله التاريخ بهذا الشكل المشين بعد كل ما فعل..
أنا لا أرض أن يعيش نائيا وبعيدا عن وطنه..
ولكنه بكل أسف طول حياته هو وقادته كان معروفا بالعند الشديد..كان لا يكترث على الإطلاق بالشعب ولا بالإنسان المصرى..هل هذه هى صفات الإنسان العسكرى حقاً ؟ وهل هذه هى سيكولوجية الموقف الآن ؟ هل هذا حقيقى ؟ وأين الله ؟
كان معروف عنهم أنهم يعاملوننا كالعبيد..بمنطق السخرة أيام قناة السويس..
أنا رضيت عما بادر به من استجابات برغم أنه لم يحقق أى مطلب من مطالب الشباب..
ولكنها إرادة الشعب وأنا مع الشعب..
كنت أتمنى لو أن يلغى قانون الطوارىء فقط..كنت أتمنى ذلك
أعتقد أنها خطوة لو كان فعلها لكانت كافية ولهدئت أمور كثيرة وشعر الشعب أنه ذو قيمة عند رئيسه..
ثم ماذا يريد أكثر من ذلك..
المنطق والحكمة والعقل الذى كان معروفا به يحتم عليه أن يتفهم جيدا أن ال 30 سنة فى الحكم كافيين جدا..بل إنهم أكثر مما كان يتصور ونتصور
ومع ذلك رضينا
وهاقد جاء اليوم الذى نعبر فيه سلميا عن رفضنا..ليس لشخص مبارك..ولكن لمستقبل مظلم ومصير سىء جدا..ودستور وقانون ظالم
حتى نقتل ونباد ونرمى بالرصاص الحى..
نحن الذين ظللنا مسالمون طول مسيرتنا..
هل هذا عدل..!!!
أنا لم أعرف سوى الرئيس مبارك..
لم أرى رئيساً سوى مبارك..ولم أحب سوى مبارك
وكان بالنسبة لى بطل أسطورى ورئيس يمثل لى قمة الحماية والأمان والداهية السياسية والحنكة الرئاسية
يحكون أمامى عن السادات ومواقف السادات وأفعال السادات ومن قبلهم جمال عبد الناصر والملك وأنا لا أعرف ولم أعاصر ولم أر سوى الرئيس الذى طالما أحببته محمد حسنى مبارك..!!!
مازلت والله أحب مبارك لأنه مصرى
ولن أرض له أى إهانة..
مازلت أقدر له جميله..وأكن له عرفاناً جميلاً..
ولم أكن أتعشم أو أتصور أنه يبدر منه أو بالأحرى من حاشتيه كل ما جرى ويطلقهم علينا..
أنا صدمت فى رئيسى الذى أحببته !!!
ولم أفتح عينى سوى عليه !!
ورأيته وأحبه أبى وأحببنا فيه ومنذ تحرير طابا والمبادرات السلمية التى صنعها لإستردادها..
مازلت أعتز بمبارك ..هذا لأن يقينى برغم قسوة ما يحدث أنه إلى زوال..ما يحدث سيزول..كلنا إلى زوال وستبقى يا مصر..
كل شىءسينتهى وستبق بلادنا..
لابد أن نتحمل ونصمد ونواجه ونعمل عقولنا وقلوبنا..
أحيانا برغم قسوة وجُرح الحلول إلا أنها تكون الأكثر شفاء وعلاجا
أدعو الله له بالهداية والسلامة
وأدعو الله للشعب المصرى بالنجاة
ومصر بتخطى المحنة ان شاء الله
بالدمع يا زيزو أتمنى لمصر السلامة
ولمبارك السلامة
وأن يتنحى..
بالدمع
وكتر خيره..خدمنا 30 سنة
وأفنى عمره فى خدمة مصر
كتر خيره
والله كتر خيره



*

----------


## mouv155

راجا  في الليلة الفارطة ان بعض البلطاجية بدؤوا في رمي المتحف بالزجاجات الحارقة و المتظاهرين تصدوا لهم ان كان هذا صحيح
فالعار كل العار لهم لهاؤلاء الذين يريدون طمس المعالم الاثرية لانها هي تعتبر هوية و تاريخ مصر العظيمة و مكسب الامة العربية
هاؤولاء هم الذين يعتبرون المرتزقة وراجا ايضا ان الرجال الاعمال قدموا لهم المال لبث الفوضي و التخريب و هظا مصدر صحفي مصري للجزيرة عاشت مصر فخر العروبة والسلام اخوكم من تونس الحرة  بلاد الثورة

----------


## قلب مصر

من قال أن مصر تخرب

من قال أن مصر تنهار

من قال أن النائمون الجالسون القاعدون الثائرون في ميدان التحرير شرذمة فاسدة

هي ثورة في تاريخ شعب

تحفر آياتها بحروف من الدم

ومصر لا تخرب 

مصر ستعمر وستصبح أفضل آلاف المرات مما كانت عليه الآن

مصر لن تنهار ..

بل ستصبح أعلى القامات

وهؤلاء ... هؤلاء الرابضون في ميدان التحرير

من لا يفتأون على تقديم أرواحهم هدية لمصر

حتى ينالوا الحرية

ومعهم المناضلون في الشوارع ليلا يحرسونها ويباتون في العراء حتى ينام أطفالهم هانئين

هؤلاء ...

لهم أسمى آيات التقدير والتحية

فهم ليسوا شرذمة ولا خونة ولا فاسدين

هم الشعب 

نعم هم شعب مصر بجميع طوائفه

الذي تحمل وتحمل وتحمل وتحمل 

حتى فاض به الكيل ولم يطق صبرا حتى ولو كانت شهورا بسيطة

انتهى الدرس

وانتهت معه التمثيليات الزائفة

والسيناريوهات المعدة مسبقا

يا من كنتم تناشدون بالبقاء حتى يحين سبتمبر

هناك المئات جرحى في ميدان التحرير اليوم والأمس وسيكون هناك جرحى غدا

جرحوا في سبيل الحرية والتغيير والعدالة الاجتماعية وكلها مطالب شرعية ولا يجوز التخلي عنها

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

من قال أن مصر تخرب

من قال أن مصر تنهار

من قال أن النائمون الجالسون القاعدون الثائرون في ميدان التحرير شرذمة فاسدة

هي ثورة في تاريخ شعب

تحفر آياتها بحروف من الدم

ومصر لا تخرب 

مصر ستعمر وستصبح أفضل آلاف المرات مما كانت عليه الآن

مصر لن تنهار ..

بل ستصبح أعلى القامات

وهؤلاء ... هؤلاء الرابضون في ميدان التحرير

من لا يفتأون على تقديم أرواحهم هدية لمصر

حتى ينالوا الحرية

ومعهم المناضلون في الشوارع ليلا يحرسونها ويباتون في العراء حتى ينام أطفالهم هانئين

هؤلاء ...

لهم أسمى آيات التقدير والتحية

فهم ليسوا شرذمة ولا خونة ولا فاسدين

هم الشعب 

نعم هم شعب مصر بجميع طوائفه

الذي تحمل وتحمل وتحمل وتحمل 

حتى فاض به الكيل ولم يطق صبرا حتى ولو كانت شهورا بسيطة

انتهى الدرس

وانتهت معه التمثيليات الزائفة

والسيناريوهات المعدة مسبقا

يا من كنتم تناشدون بالبقاء حتى يحين سبتمبر

هناك المئات جرحى في ميدان التحرير اليوم والأمس وسيكون هناك جرحى غدا

جرحوا في سبيل الحرية والتغيير والعدالة الاجتماعية وكلها مطالب شرعية ولا يجوز التخلي عنها






اختنا قلب مصر*
*اؤيدك في كل ذلك*
*و لكن اختاه*
*اذا استمر ذلك لايام اخري*
*سنكون امام تصفية لهم*
*و خنق لهم*
*و عزلهم عننا بالقوة*
*ما الحل الان*
*الطريق الي هناك مغلق*
*من الجيزة نفسها*
*من الجلاء*
*من كوبري عباس*
*من كوبري اكتوبر*
*ما الحل ؟*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *
> صدقنى يا زيزو..
> أنا إنسان يحب الرئيس مبارك..ياريت تصدق ..
> أنا أحترم الرئيس مبارك وأقدره جدا..على المستوى الإنسانى 
> أتعرف لما ؟
> لأنه إنسان مصرى..لأنه منا
> ولأنه عمل لمصر ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر النهضة الإقتصادية فى بواكير توليه الحكم
> لا أحد يقدر أن ينكر غير الجاحد ان الرجل كان مقاتل شجاع..مقاتل شريف..وطيار قلبه ميت عندما طلع بالطلعة الجوية الأولى
> لا أحد يستطيع أن يسلبه تاريخه أبدا
> ...




انا متفق معاكى ياندى فى نقاط كتير بس خلينا نبعد عن اشخاص ونبعد عن الرئيس فلانى او غيره انا ميفرقش معايا الوزاره والرئيس دلوقتى الى بتكلم فيه دلوقتى هو الحفاظ على الشباب الى بيموت ده فى ميدان التحرير على الرغم من ان مطالبهم اتحققت 
تعيين نائب للرئيس وتم تعينه 
تعديل مواد الدستور وهتتعدل 
عدم الرئاسه مره اخرى لمبارك ومش هيرشح نفسه 
لا للتوريث وبالطبع مبقاش فيها توريث 
الاشراف القضائى على الانتخبات واذاع ان الاشراف القضائى هيكون موجود على الانتخبات 
مجلس الشعب وابتدى بقبول الطعون فى الدوائر المزوره وبعدين يتم حل مجلس الشعب 
لبمطلبي دى الى الناس كانت طلباها وتم قبولها او على الاقل نظر فيها مش هنقعد نقول الى حواليه او الظروف او الاسباب الى ممكن تخليه مش عارف مثلا لانه مش عبيط مثلا او ده ذنبه هو مش مش مشكلتى انه كان عبيط نحسبها اقتصاديا دلوقتى 
لو مشى طيب مين الى هيضمن عدم وجود مظاهرات تانى او اعمال تخريب ؟؟؟ مثلا انا مش موافق على حكومه ااتلافيه ده اصلا وكلهم بيصطادو فى الميه العكره وانا اسف جدا وبيستغلو الشباب لتحقيق اطماعهم السياسيه فى المناصب والكراسى الى نفسهم يقعدو عليها وعلى فكره مافيش مره فى اى دوله نجحت فيها الحكومات الاتلافيه وممكن تشوفى العراق والى حصل فيها وتونس بقالها تقريبا 3 شهور من قبل قيام ثورتها لحتى الان ومش عارفين يعملو ايه !
لو هنتكلم على التخريب والخراب الى بيحصل فى البلد والى انا مش متفق فيه مع ام يسوف كمان البلد بالفعل خربت وباظت واتسرقت واتنهبت واتحرقت احنا عندنا هنا وانا ساكن على جسر السويس اما فندق السلام شركه فودافون اتسرقت بالكامل حتى البلاط وفندق السلام اتسرق وعربيات الشرطه مدمره واتحرقت غير الناس الى بتدخل الشوارع عندنا وبتقوم بضرب النار والسرقه والقتل احنا بايتين فى الشوارع لليوم العاشر تقريبا ممكن يكون فيه ناس ساكنه جمب مناطق حيويه حارسها الجيش ومش حاسه بحاجه ده شى تانى لكن ياريت مننفخش فى الناس لمجرد شعارات وطنيه مش محسوبه او على الاقل مش هتفرق مع ناس كتير 
الاقتصاد الى واقع فى البلد ده الخساره الماليه للبورصه وتعاملات الببنوك الى وصلت ل 200 مليار جنيه 
هل الرئبس الى هيجى هيشغل ناس ؟ هيوفر السلع ؟ ولا هيقلك الاولويه لاعمار البلد ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟؟ 
ولما يبقى الاولويه لاعمار البلد لكام سنه ؟ وبعد مانخلص اعمار البلد علشان البلد تقوم تانى اقتصاديا هتاخد اد ايه الشغل والمصالح الحكوميه دى الى واقفه وقف الحال على الجميع والناس بالفعل الى بيكونو شغالين باليوميه يعنى مالهمش دخل غير باليوم الى واقف حالهم بقالهم 12 يوم ممكن تقليلى دول مصيرهم ايه فعلا دلوقتى 
انا بحب الرئيس مبارك بس بردو مش عايزه بس فنفس الوقت هو ليه الانجازات الى عملها فى البلد 
الى عايز اوصله ان الموضوع اكبر بكتير من اشخاص ومين يمشى ومين يقعد بس فعلا احنا بقينا تربه خصبه جدا جدا للى بيحصل ده دلوقتى حتى لو من النظام القديم مش معقول نبقى من يومين واقفين جمب بعض بنحرس حاجتنا وتانى يوم نضرب فى بعض الموقف ضلع معدنا الاصلى فعلا بس احنا تربه خصبه للفتنه والى بيحصل ده للاسف هو الى عايزين نعامل بيه النظام احنا دلوقتى اهو مش مصدقين بعض ومخونين بعض ومخونين النظام على الرغم ان لو دخلنا فى سكه الضمنات مش هنخلص لان  فى كلا الحلات البلد هى الى خسرانه وخسرانه كتير خسرانه شباب بيموت وخسرانه اقتصاد لو هتكلم كتير مش هخلص ياندى انا بحترم رايك بس ياريت نحكم العقل ونبعد عن فكره الاشحاص ونتعامل بمدا المصلحه العامه ده الى بتمناه من الجميع

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسيـــن
					

السلام عليكم استاذ معتز 
بصراحه رعم اجهادي الشديد اليوم 
لكني لصررت علي التعقيب علي كلام حضرتك 
واسمحلي لي بالاختلاف الشديد حوله .. 

حضرتك تقول 



الانسحاب هو انصياع لاوامر النظام ياسيدي 
وانه لو علكت تلك الفئه ..فلن تقوم لهذا الوطن قائمه خمسين سنه قادمه 
واني لارجو ان اكون احد هولاء الموجودين بالتحرير الان 
ليس لبطوله ارجوها ..ولكن لانه ايمان 
ايمان باحقيه مايطلبه شباب مصر .. وايمان يحتميه رحيل من افسدها وخربها .. 
ومبارك استنفد كل الحيل ..والالاعيب الهمجيه التي يالفها 
ومع ذلك هؤلاء مرابطون .. 
صدق فيهم حديث الرسول (اننا خير اجناد الارض ) (واننا في رباط الي يوم القيامه ) 

نغترض ان هناك انسحابا 
من يضمن بان قياده الشباب قي التحرير اذا عادت الي بيوتها 
لن يعتقلو ويسجنو ويسحلو ويتم الانتقام منهم في سجون مبارك بعد ذلك 
لقد قال بالامس ..يانتحضريين ياسلميين 
واليوم حاورهم بالبغال والحميو والجمال 
هذه هي اللغه التي يفهما ذلكك العسكري الذي يعاقبنا بضربته الجويه

الانسحاب لن يتحقق واذا كان هناك نيه له علي الاقل كان اليوم 
اليوم الذي بكيت فيه كالم ابكي من قبل علي حال شباب التحرير وما اصابهم اليوم 
وبعد ذلك يصرون علي مواضله الطريق .. 
صدقني .. النهايه ستكون سعيده 
ونهايه هؤلاء الطغاه قد اتت ..ومبارك الرئيس الذي اصبح مغضوب عليه شعبيا ودوليا 
اصبح ينتقم من الوطن ..وينتقم من شباب الوطن 




و الله يا محمد*
*اني ما باحب حد في النظام*
*و الله يا محمد انا في حرب نفسية و معنوية هنا عندي في منطقتي*
*عشان موقفي المعارض لنظامنا الحاكم* 
*بكل هيئاته و مؤسساته و شخوصه*
*و لكن نحن الان لا نتحدث عن هذه المؤسسات و الشخوص*
*و انما نحن نتحدث عن شيء اسمى و اعلي و اهم*
*نحن نتحدث عن مصر*
*نحن نرى علي الفضائيات* 
*معارك بالمولوتوف بين المؤيدين و هم مصريون شئنا ام ابينا*
*و بين المعارضين و هم مصريون شئنا ام ابينا*
*معارك بالحجارة بين الطرفين*
*اعلم و تعلمون جميعا من الذي بدئها*
*و ان الطرف الاخر كان سلميا طوال الوقت* 
*رغم ما وصلت اليه اعداده المهولة* 
*و رغم ما قاله اوباما من ان هؤلاء المتظاهرون* 
*الهموا شعوب العالم و هم ما قد كان و هو ما فعلوه و بحق*
*و اعادوا الينا روحنا المفقودة و وطنيتنا*
*و لكن هناك الان حرب و معارك بين من هو مع و من هو ضد*
*هل نستمر لتتحول لحرب اهلية و لنغض الطرف هنا عن اعداد المعارضين و المؤيدين*
*فهذا غير مهم علي الاطلاق* 
*المهم هو ان هناك حرب*
*هناك معارك* 
*و صور و فيديوهات تنتشر علي النت*
*هناك من ينظر الينا بتشفي*
*انظروا الي هؤلاء الهمج*
*هل نريد حقا ان تستمر المعارك الان بين من هو مع و من هو ضد*
*هذا هو المحك*
*عن نفسي ادعو الله سبحانه و تعالي ان يرحل الجميع*
*و ننتظر ماذا سيحدث؟*
*هو راي شخصي لا اكثر*

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا عايزة آخد رأي الناس جميعا
هل أنتم معتقدين أن التغيير سيأتي على طبق من الفضة
يا جماعة كل تغيير في الدنيا للأصلح بيكون له ثمن كبير وغالي قوي قوي قوي
كل إصلاح لن يأتي إلا بضحايا ودم وجهد وحالات اقتصادية واقعة
بلاش نتكلم على مصر
شوفوا الثورة الفرنسية لما حصلت كانت عاملة ازاي
شوفوا الضحايا والأضرار
وشوفوا فرنسا بعدها اتصلحت وقامت وأصبحت من الدول العظمى ازاي
يا جماعة الثورة مش بالساهل
ومش نفخ في نار مولعة زي ما البعض بيعتقد
الحال واقف علينا جميعا
واللي معاه فلوس النهاردة بتخلص ومش بييجي غيرها
والمحلات اللي فيها أكل بيخلص ومش بييجي غيره
بس دي ثورة
مش سهل أننا نطلب التغيير ونكون مرفهين في نفس الوقت
مينفعش التغيير صعب المنال وعزيز وغالي
وثمنه من أرواح شهداء وناس مستعدة تضحي بأي ثمن علشان مصر تعلى من تاني وتصبح دولة نظيفة
بلاش نكون أنانيين وعايزين نعيش وقتنا في رفاهية وسعادة والأجيال اللي جاية ولادنا ولاد المصريين يعيشوها خربة
الفساد وصل لكل حاجة
مين بيؤيد النظام ومقتنع باللي بيقوله دلوقتي
ما كلنا معترضين ومن زمان على اللي بيحصل ومواقفنا متغيرتش
ليه الأزمة دلوقتي فرقت ما بينا وبقى في ناس مع وناس ضد
ياريت تشوفوا الموضوع بكل زواياه
يا جماعة الحرية ثمنها غالي قوي قوي قوي 
ولازم كلنا ندفعه
مش ناس تدفعه وناس تتفرج
بلاش الاحباط واليأس 
يا جماعة متبصوش على الوضع دلوقتي وتقيسوا عليه الخراب
شوفوا المستقبل
ومحدش يقول المستقبل واقع لأن الاقتصاد وقع
يا جماعة النظام مفتحش النت علشان الناس تتلهى بيه وتبعد لاء
دلوقتي بقى في حروب نفسية
وبقى في انشقاق بين الصفوف
وفي ناس كتير قوي مكانتش موجودة ولا ليها وجود 
بقت بتدخل على جميع المواقع وتفسد وتخرب في النفوس
وتبث الاحباط في نفوس الجميع
وتبث التشكيك والمؤامرات
يا جماعة احموا ثورتكم
احموا ثورة مصر 
احموا الحقيقة الوحيدة الصحيحة اللي بتحصل في عصرنا وعمرنا
احموا ولادكم بحماية ثورتكم
احموا الشباب اللي ياما قولنا ونادينا انه شباب واعي ومحتاج حد ياخد بأيدهد
ياما قولنا متيأسوش من شباب مصر الشباب جواهم طاقة كبيرة ومحتاجين يحققوا ارادتهم
الشباب اهو اتحرك واتحركت معاه كل قلوبنا وكل العالم اتحرك معاه
يا جماعة ثورتنا ثورة راقية جدا جدا من أرقى ثورات العالم
احموها وخدوا بأيد الشباب االلي كنا نتمنى من عشر ايام أنه يترك النوم والكسل واللعب والمهاترات 
ويكون شباب وطني
الانتماء اللي ياما اتكلمنا عنه وقولنا شبابنا منتمي وحي وروحه حية
وكانت ناس كتير بتقول شبابنا غير واعي ومش حاسس بمصر
أرجوكم احموهم بقلوبكم وروحكم
مش بطلب من حد أنه ينزل يقف معاهم في التحرير
بس على الأقل مننقسمش على بعض نكون في بيوتنا زي في ميدان التحرير
موقف واحد
لأننا عايشين في وطن واحد

----------


## قلب مصر

قريت خبر مهم على الجزيرة 
خبر اتمنى أنه يكون حقيقي
أن النائب العام المصري يأمر بمنع أحمد عز ومحمد زهير جرانه وأحمد المغربي وحبيب العادلي وعدد آخر من الوزراء من السفر خارج البلاد وتجميد حساباتهم في البنوك
شوفتوا رجالة التحرير وصلونا لأيه
شوفتوا قدرنا نغير شوية شوية من الفساد اللي مالي البلد
يارب يارب نضف مصر واحميها وطهر قلوب شبابها واحميهم يارب من كل شر
ياريت النائب العام يتحرك ويصدر قراراته بشأن البلطجية اللي محاصرين المتظاهرين السلميين
يارب نلاقي صور مشرقة كتير حوالينا

----------


## hanoaa

سيادة الرئيس
سيادة نائب الرئيس
سيادة رئيس الوزراء
هل نما إلى علم احد من سيادتكم أن غداً الجمعة يوم عطلة رسمية فى جمهورية مصر العربية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل نما إلى علم أحد من سيادتكم أن غداَ الجمعه يوم عمل رسمى فى بلدنا المنيا بناءاَ على تعليمات السيد المحافظ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
السادة الأفاضل
تم إلغاء يوم الأجازة الرسمية فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و لصالح من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
إذا كانت هذه بداية التغييير
فليشرح لنا احد من سيادتكم هذا التغيير العجيب
يا سادة من منكم يعلم بلد متحضر أو غير متحضر تم إلغاء أجازته الرسمية فليخبرنا به

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*دائما ياقلب مصر .. 
دائما هذا الرجل الشريف بالتحديد النائب العام المصري لايخيب ظني 
انه احد  الشرفاء بل واعظمهم وسط عصابه البلطجيه 
ظل طوال عمره يحارب الفساد ويلاحق المرتشين والخونه والعملاء 
ولكن العصابه اكبر من ان تعد وتحصي .. 
والله ..والله 
كنت نويت اكتب موضوعا تعريفا بهذا الرجل العظيم 
حتي لايسقط من ذاكرتنا الشرفاء وسط عصابات البلطجيه 
وحين قرات الخبر لم اندهش ..فهذا شيمه والمعروف 
في المستشار العادل عبد المجيد محمود*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> قريت خبر مهم على الجزيرة 
> خبر اتمنى أنه يكون حقيقي
> أن النائب العام المصري يأمر بمنع أحمد عز ومحمد زهير جرانه وأحمد المغربي وحبيب العادلي وعدد آخر من الوزراء من السفر خارج البلاد وتجميد حساباتهم في البنوك
> شوفتوا رجالة التحرير وصلونا لأيه
> شوفتوا قدرنا نغير شوية شوية من الفساد اللي مالي البلد
> يارب يارب نضف مصر واحميها وطهر قلوب شبابها واحميهم يارب من كل شر
> ياريت النائب العام يتحرك ويصدر قراراته بشأن البلطجية اللي محاصرين المتظاهرين السلميين
> يارب نلاقي صور مشرقة كتير حوالينا


اهو من غير الاصرار على انه يمشى دلوقتى فى التو واللحظه وبالوزاره الى هو حطها بردو بقياده اللواء احمد شفيق يارب كمل الانجازات بقى اول الغيث قطره

----------


## سوما

> أنا عايزة آخد رأي الناس جميعا
> هل أنتم معتقدين أن التغيير سيأتي على طبق من الفضة
> يا جماعة كل تغيير في الدنيا للأصلح بيكون له ثمن كبير وغالي قوي قوي قوي
> كل إصلاح لن يأتي إلا بضحايا ودم وجهد وحالات اقتصادية واقعة
> بلاش نتكلم على مصر
> شوفوا الثورة الفرنسية لما حصلت كانت عاملة ازاي
> شوفوا الضحايا والأضرار
> وشوفوا فرنسا بعدها اتصلحت وقامت وأصبحت من الدول العظمى ازاي
> يا جماعة الثورة مش بالساهل
> ...


يسلم قلبك يا م. نهلة بجد .. :f2:  ده اللى نفسي اقوله بالضبط ..!!
وأول الغيث قطرة ,,, فعلا قرار شرح صدور الكل بمنع سفر هؤلاء وتجميد أرصدتهم ف البنوك ,,, 
وان شاء الله ستتوالى الأحكام وسييوالى الأشخاص ,,
هى دى اول نتيجة الصمود والله ,,, الناس اللى ف التحرير لو كانوا رحوا بيوتهم اكيد مليون فى ال 100 مكنتش القرار ده اتخذ بالسرعة دى ,,
تخيلوا صمود الشباب والناس هناك ,,, طول الليل فى مواجهات غير شريفة بقنابل الموتولف والرصاص واقسملك بالله انى ما عرفت انام بسبب الاحداث دى وخوفى عليهم ,,, حسيت بصمودهم الرائع وقلت اكيد النتيجة هتظهر وبسرعة ,, والحمدلله العالم كله شاهد وحشية البلطجية وخصوصا قبل الفجر ,, واهوا اول قرار يثلج صدرونا بجد ...
يارب يارب يارب 
يارب احفظ مصر والمصريين يارب يارب يارب احمي مصر واحفظها من شر النفوس والقلوب والفتن والمؤامرات ..

----------


## ابن البلد

> سيادة الرئيس
> سيادة نائب الرئيس
> سيادة رئيس الوزراء
> هل نما إلى علم احد من سيادتكم أن غداً الجمعة يوم عطلة رسمية فى جمهورية مصر العربية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هل نما إلى علم أحد من سيادتكم أن غداَ الجمعه يوم عمل رسمى فى بلدنا المنيا بناءاَ على تعليمات السيد المحافظ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> السادة الأفاضل
> تم إلغاء يوم الأجازة الرسمية فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية
> لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و لصالح من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> إذا كانت هذه بداية التغييير
> ...


متروحيش الشغل ياستي 
وتعالي أقعدي في ميدان التحرير

على الأقل أنتم عندكم شغل

احنا بقه عاطلين بالإجبار

----------


## قلب مصر

هل تعلمون ماذا أوقدت الثورة المصرية في نفوس الأمة العربية

لقد أشعلت نفوس كل العرب 

فهي مصر برغم كل شيئ

مصر التي إن قامت قام العرب أجمعين وهبوا لنيل كرامتهم والظفر بعيشة كريمة وبشرف

مصر العالية الوثابة وإن شابها بعض الخراب والفساد

مصر القائدة دائما والعالية دائما بروحها وأرواح أبنائها

فلتشهدوا معي بعض ما قامت به الثورة المصرية من إنجاز عربي حتى الآن

الملك عبدالله في الأردن أقال الحكومة وعين حكومة جديدة 

الرئيس اليمني علي عبدالله صالح أعلن إنه لن يترشح ولن يورث الحكم لابنه

والرئيس الجزائري عبدالعزيز بوتفليقة قرر إلغاء قانون الطواريء وتم تنفيذ القرار منذ ساعتين

وستتوالى انجازات ثورة مصر

الصمود يارب الهمنا الصمود

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> اختنا قلب مصر*
> *اؤيدك في كل ذلك*
> *و لكن اختاه*
> *اذا استمر ذلك لايام اخري*
> *سنكون امام تصفية لهم*
> *و خنق لهم*
> *و عزلهم عننا بالقوة*
> ...


لن يستطيعوا تصفيتهم يا ابن طيبة صدقني لن يستطيعوا

ولن يرحل هؤلاء الرابضون في ميدان التحرير 

هم يحاولون بشتى الطرق السلمية والدموية ابعادهم 

وصدقني الوضع هناك قوي جدا

حتى الأمس وقبل حدوث المواجهات الدامية كنت هناك

كل شاب هناك بألف ألف رجل في روحه

محمين بروح عنيدة قوية لن تكسرها سطوة النظام ولو بألف ألف سيف

ادعو لهم بالصمود

الوضع الدموي أبعدني عنهم ولم استطع الذهاب إليهم 

أصوات طلقات النار أسمعها من شرفة منزلي

رغم أنني أبعد محطتين كاملتين عن ميدان التحرير

لم ننم جميعنا البارحة من شدة التراشق وأصوات الرصاص

أصواتهم ترج الأرض تحتنا وهم ينادون 

لن يتركهم الله لن يتركهم ولن يترك مصر 

الله معنا ومعهم يحميهم ويطوقهم برحمته

----------


## قلب مصر

أاتمنى أن تقرأو معي بروحكم وقلوبكم قبل عيونكم هذا المقال الهام

هاني شكري: عاشت مصر حرة مستقلة... عاشت مصر عاقلة مستقرة

ضحكوا علينا عندما أفهمونا أن الشعب المصري بكافة طوائفة كان يريد جلاء الأنجليز، فالكثيرون – رغم حبهم لمصر – ربما كانوا يرون في وجود الأنجليز شراً لابد منه، ويرون في محاولة اجلاؤهم خطراً على الاستقرار الذي يعيشون فيه، وتهديداً لسلامة حياتهم وأبناءهم. الكثيرون أيضاً كانت أعمالهم ومصالحهم مرتبطة بالقصر والأنجليز، وكانوا أيضاً يحبون مصر
وحينما اعتقل سعد زغلول وتم نفيه في 8 مارس 1919، وبدأ طلبة جامعة القاهرة في الاحتجاج، أتخيل أن الكثير من العقلاء انتقدوا هذه التصرفات باعتبارها مجنونة ولا طائل منها، وأتخيل أن الكثير من العقلاء قالوا أن سعد زغلول شخص مدعي ويريد أن يقفز على السلطة وأنه لا يأبه لمطالب المواطنين العاديين. وأتخيل أن الأباء حبسوا أبناءهم في البيت لكي لا يخرجوا إلى المظاهرات
بعدها بيومين، انضم طلبة الأزهر للمظاهرات، وربما قال قائل من العقلاء وقتها أنهم يريدون أن يركبوا الموجة. وفي أيام قليلة، كانت الثورة قد اندلعت في كل المدن والقرى. وأنقل عن ويكيبيديا: "في القاهرة قام عمال الترام بإضراب مطالبين بزيادة الأجور وتخفيض ساعات العمل وغيرها، وتم شل حركة الترام شللاً كاملا، تلا ذلك إضراب عمال السكك الحديدية، ولم يكتف هؤلاء بإعلان الإضراب، بل قاموا بإتلاف محولات حركة القطارات وابتكروا عملية قطع خطوط السكك الحديدية – التي أخذها عنهم الفلاحون وأصبحت أهم أسلحة الثورة. وأضرب سائقو التاكسي وعمال البريد والكهرباء والجمارك، تلا ذلك إضراب عمال المطابع وعمال الفنارات والورش الحكومية. وقام السكان في الأحياء الفقيرة بحفر الخنادق لمواجهة القوات البريطانية وقوات الشرطة، وقامت الجماهير بالاعتداء على بعض المحلات التجارية وممتلكات الأجانب وتدمير مركبات الترام. في حين قامت جماعات الفلاحين بقطع خطوط السكك الحديدية في قرى ومدن الوجهين القبلي والبحري، ومهاجمة أقسام البوليس في المدن. ففي منيا القمح أغار الفلاحون من القرى المجاورة على مركز الشرطة وأطلقوا سراح المعتقلين، وفي دمنهور قام الأهالي بالتظاهر وضرب رئيس المدينة بالأحذية. وفي الفيوم هاجم البدو القوات البريطاينة وقوات الشرطة عندما اعتدت هذه القوات على المتظاهرين. وفي اسيوط قام الأهالي بالهجوم على قسم البوليس والاستيلاء على السلاح، ولم يفلح قصف المدينة بطائراتين في إجبارهم على التراجع، أما في قرية دير مواس محافظة المنيا, هاجم الفلاحون قطارا للجنود الإنجليز ودارت معارك طاحنة بين الجانبين."
يا للهول – أكرر أن هذه الأحداث هي وصف لثورة 1919 وليس لأي ثورة أخرى –
لم تكن مصر نسيجاً واحداً لا يتجزأ في هذه الأيام – فهناك الكثيرون التي تضررت مصالحهم بسبب هذه الأعمال "التخريبية"، وهناك الكثيرون الذين رأوا أياماً مفزعة على خلفية هروب المساجين وحرق المحلات وانقطاع المواصلات. وأكاد أقسم أن بعض المصريين وقتها كانوا لا ينامون خوفاً، وكانوا يصلون أن يكف هؤلاء الشباب الحمقى عن المطالبة بالاستقلال.
وأنقل ثانية من ويكيبيدبا: "كان رد فعل القوات البريطانية من أفظع أعمال العنف الذي لاقاه المصريون في التاريخ الحديث، فمنذ الايام الأولى كانت القوات البريطانية هي أول من أوقع الشهداء بين صفوف الطلبة أثناء المظاهرات السلمية في بداية الثورة. وعقب انتشار قطع خطوط السكك الحديد، اصدرت السلطات بيانات تهدد بإعدام كل من يساهم في ذلك، وبحرق القرى المجاورة للخطوط التي يتم قطعها. وتم تشكيل العديد من المحاكم العسكرية لمحاكمة المشاركين في الثورة. ولم تتردد قوات الأمن في حصد الأرواح بشكل لم يختلف أحيانا عن المذابح، كما حدث في الفيوم عندما تم قتل أربعمائة من البدو في يوم واحد على أيدي القوات البريطانية وقوات الشرطة المصرية. ولم تتردد القوات البريطانية في تنفيذ تهديداتها ضد القرى، كما حدث في قرى العزيزية والبدرشين والشباك وغيرها، حيث أُحرقت هذه القرى ونُهبت ممتلكات الفلاحين، وتم قتل وجلد الفلاحين واغتصاب عدد من النساء"
أتخيل أن الكثير من العائلات المحترمة الفاضلة كانت تستمع إلى كل هذه الأخبار وهم حائرون ما بين الفخر بهؤلاء الذين يقدموا أرواحهم لخلاص مصر، وما بين الحزن على وقف الحال والتساؤل إن كان الأمر يستحق كل هذه التضحيات، فسعد زغلول في النهاية الأمر ليس نبياً ولا مخلصاً، وهو شخص مُختلف عليه في أفضل الأحوال.
ما الذي حدث بعد ذلك؟؟
أنقل: "اضطرت إنجلترا الي عزل الحاكم البريطاني وافرج الإنجليز عن سعد زغلول وزملائه وعادوا من المنفي إلي مصر. وسمحت إنجلترا للوفد المصري برئاسة سعد زغلول بالسفر إلي مؤتمر الصلح في باريس ، ليعرض عليه قضية استقلال مصر"
تمام كده – أخيراً هدأت الأحوال وبدأ الحوار مع القوى الأوروبية التي وعدت بالحل. مش بالضبط
أنقل: "لم يستجب أعضاء مؤتمر الصلح بباريس لمطالب الوفد المصري فعاد المصريون إلي الثورة وازداد حماسهم، وقاطع الشعب البضائع الإنجليزية، فألقي الإنجليز القبض علي سعد زغلول مرة أخرى، ونفوه مرة أخرى إلي جزيرة سيشل في المحيط الهندي (سيلان حاليا)، فازدادت الثورة اشتعالا، وحاولت إنجلترا القضاء على الثورة بالقوة"
أتخيل أن الكثير من العقلاء في هذه اللحظة كادوا يصابون بالجنون، فهاهي الثورة تشتعل من جديد، ولا فائدة من استمرارها، فقد نُفي سعد زغلول ورفاقه، وخسر الشعب المعركة. وربما – في مشهد عبثي من وحي الخيال – اقترح أحدهم هذه الفكرة الحمقاء المجنونة أن يخرج هؤلاء ضد اخوانهم في مظاهرات لاجهاض الثورة. لم يحدث هذا لحسن الحظ، وكان استمرار الثورة في هذا الظرف بالذات – ولا مجال لأي تعميم بالطبع – سبباً في إعلان استقلال مصر 1922 وصدور أول دستور مصري 1923 وقيام الوزارة الجديدة برئاسة سعد زغلول 1924 – مع ملاحظة التواريخ ومدى بعدها عن ثورة 1919، وملاحظة أن الأنجليز لم يتركوا مصر فعلياً إلا بعدها ب36 عام -.
هل هناك دروس كافية من ثورة 1919؟ أم كما قال سعد زغلول: ما فيش فايدة؟
أدعي – وأتحمل مسئولية الادعاء – أن الغالبية العظمى من شعب مصر – رغم كراهيتهم للاستعمار – لم تكن فاعلة ولا مؤيدة لثورة 1919، وأن ما قام به هؤلاء الطلبة والوطنيون كان مخاطرة تحملوا فيها انتقاد اخوتهم من المصريين بقدر ما تحملوا من قهر الشرطة والأنجليز. وأتطاول في ادعائي لأقول أن الأغلبية العظمى من شعب مصر لم تكن لتقوم بالثورة على الملك في 1952 – برغم سعادتهم بها – إذا كانت هذه الثورة ستستدعي منهم التضحية برخاءهم وأمانهم وتلقي بهم إلى المجهول، وأن الغالبية العظمى من شعب مصر كانت ستطالب الجيش بقبول تنازلات محدودة من الملك إذا كان الأمر قد تطور إلى حالة صراع مسلح وتوتر بين الضباط الأحرار والجنود الموالين للملك. ولا أظنني متجنياً حين أقول أن الملايين من شعب مصر عاشوا سنوات الاستنزاف وحرب 1973 وهم لا يفكرون ولا يأملون في المزيد من الحروب حتى ولو كان الثمن هو استعمار الأرض. بل اهتموا بأعمالهم ودخل بيوتهم وتعليم أولادهم. هؤلاء ليسوا خونة ولا مرتشين. هؤلاء مصريون طبيعيون يؤثرون الاستقرار والنظام على الثمن المجهول للثورة والتغيير.
إن الشعوب لا تتغير لأن 100% من المواطنين يقررون تحمل مسئولية التغيير. هذا لا يحدث لا عندنا ولا في الصين ولا تونس ولا أوكرانيا ولا في أي مكان. إن الشعوب تتكون في مجملها من غالبية مستقرة وأقلية متحركة، الأقلية المتحركة هي التي تقود المجتمع وتصنع التاريخ، والغالبية المستقرة هي التي تحمي المجتمع من انقلاب أسبوعي، لكنها أيضاً هي الأداة الأساسية التي يستخدمها أي ديكتاتور ليحافظ على حكمه. ليس الأمن هو ما يحمي الديكتاتور، ولكنه هذا الخوف والرفض من التغيير الذي يحكم الأغلبية العظمى منا. هذا الخوف الذي دفع الأغلبية وبلا مواربة أن ترفض المشاركة في كل خطوة من خطوات التغيير على مدار السنوات العشر الماضية، رغم ترحيبها بكل ما أنتجته هذه السنوات من حرية. وهذا الخوف الذي دفع الأغلبية لترفض المشاركة في يوم 25 ثم 28 ثم الأول من فبراير، رغم احتفالها بكل ما أنتجته هذه الثورة من نتائج. هذا الخوف الذي يدفع الأغلبية العظمى من المصريين الآن أن تطالب المتظاهرين بالانسحاب وقبول الأمر الواقع وعودة الحياة لطبيعتها.
أظن الآن أن كل الواقفين في ميدان التحرير، وكل الذين يحلمون بالحرية في مصر وعلى استعداد أن يسددوا ثمنها كاملاً، يشعرون أنهم الآن تتم خيانتهم على أيدي أصدقاءهم وأخوتهم، الذين لا يقلون عنهم حباً لمصر، لكنهم ينتمون للفئة الأكبر من الشعب، الفئة التي تفضل الاستقرار والاصلاح التدريجي حتى وإن لم يأت أبداً. وأظن أن النظام الحاكم يرقص فرحاً لأنه حين فشلت قوات أمنه وإعلامييه في قمع الثورة، تكاد تنجح في انهاءها الأغلبية "المستقرة". وبينما يتبادل الطرفان الاتهامات، يبقى التاريخ شاهداً على اختيارات كل فرد منا، ومصر التي نريدها، حرة مستقلة، أو عاقلة مستقرة.

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

أنا معكِ أم يوسف فى كل ماذكرتِ

تغيرت الوجوه والأفعال الفاضحه واحده لأن رأس النظام مازالت متواجده
وسترون ماذا هم بهم فاعلون فى الأيام القادمه

ستروهم فى المعتقلات متهمين بأبشع التهم والإتهامات
سيقتص هذا الدكتاتور وزبانيته من شبابنا الحر الشريف حتى لايفكر الآخرون فى فعلها مره أخرى
كل مايصرحون به فى بياناتهم وحواراتهم ماهى إلا مسكنات لكسب الوقت فقط

وما أن تهدأ الثوره قليلا ويبدأ الوضع فى الإستقرار سيبدأون فى خلع أقنعتهم الزائفه التى أظهروها اليوم فقط لخوفهم من جمعة الغد
هؤلاء ثعابين تتلون وفقا لما يريدون تحقيقه

بالأمس رئيس الوزراء يلقى ببيانه والطلقات الناريه مستمره
واليوم سيادة النائب يأتينا بحواره والقتلى والجرحى تمتلئ بهم الشوارع وكأننا فى العارق أو فلسطين
والحجه أنهم لايعلمون شيئا عما يحدث
إذا كانو  لايعلمون أليس فى مكاتبهم موظفين لمراقبة وسائل الإعلام المختلفه وإعطائهم تقريرات مفصله عما يروه ويسمعوه
للأسف مازالو يتعاملون مع الشعب وكأنهم أغبياء

أدعو الله أن ينتهى الغد على خير وتؤتى ثورة الشباب بثمارها
حتى لانرى سيناريوهات من جانب النظام نأسف ونبكى لها جميعا

----------


## قلب مصر

> أختى الغالية
> قناة الجزيرة موجودة على تردد 11555
> ولى عودة إن شاء الله


أحمد مش عارفة اتابعها من على أي تردد ولا حتى التردد المكتوب على موقعها الالكتروني
بس بتابعها من على القنوات المستضيفة للتغطية الإعلامية

في انتظارك يا احمد فأنا أعلم أن لديك الكثير مما نود سماعه الآن ..

----------


## ابن البلد

على كل من لدية أشخاص في ميدان التحرير
يجب ان يعودوا حالا

أكرر على كل من يعرف شخص يتواجد في ميدان التحرير
عليه الإتصال به وطلب منه الإنسحاب من التحرير والعودة فورا للمنزل

يشير الآن الجميع بأن من هم متواجدون في التحرير هم ليس من شباب المظاهرات الأولى

سواء مؤيدين أو معارضين


يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم

----------


## ابن البلد

> أحمد مش عارفة اتابعها من على أي تردد ولا حتى التردد المكتوب على موقعها الالكتروني
> بس بتابعها من على القنوات المستضيفة للتغطية الإعلامية
> 
> في انتظارك يا احمد فأنا أعلم أن لديك الكثير مما نود سماعه الآن ..


الجزيرة موجوده باللغة الإنجليزية

وتعمل بشكل جيد ولكني لا أعرف ترددها بالظبط

أن كنت مصرة على مشاهدتها فأنقلي على الجزيرة باللغة الإنجليزية

تعرض نفس الأشياء ولكن باللغة الإنجليزية

----------


## قلب مصر

مش عارفة يا ابن البلد انت تعرف أن الاتصالات مقطوعة تماما بكل من هم في ميدان التحرير أم لا
بمجرد دخولك ميدان التحرير جميع شبكات المحمول لا تعمل

ومش عارفة قصدك ايه بأن الموجودين دلوقتي مش شباب المظاهرات الأولى ؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> ستروهم فى المعتقلات متهمين بأبشع التهم والإتهامات
> سيقتص هذا الدكتاتور وزبانيته من شبابنا الحر الشريف حتى لايفكر الآخرون فى فعلها مره أخرى
> كل مايصرحون به فى بياناتهم وحواراتهم ماهى إلا مسكنات لكسب الوقت فقط


هي دي المشكلة بالفعل
والتي يخشاها الكثيرون من من خرجوا من صمتهم وجبنهم السابق
ورفع صوت الحق 




> بالأمس رئيس الوزراء يلقى ببيانه والطلقات الناريه مستمره
> واليوم سيادة النائب يأتينا بحواره والقتلى والجرحى تمتلئ بهم الشوارع وكأننا فى العارق أو فلسطين
> والحجه أنهم لايعلمون شيئا عما يحدث
> إذا كانو لايعلمون أليس فى مكاتبهم موظفين لمراقبة وسائل الإعلام المختلفه وإعطائهم تقريرات مفصله عما يروه ويسمعوه
> للأسف مازالو يتعاملون مع الشعب وكأنهم أغبياء


مكتب أيه وموظفين أيه 
هو في حد عارف يروح أي حته


هناك يا جماعة الخير
خيانة ومؤامرة كبيرة على مصر 
والثمن سيكون 
شباب مصر 
 ::(:   ::(:

----------


## اليمامة

الجزيرة موجودة يا أم يوسف على الهوت بيرد
فتحته حاليا بس علشان أتابعها من عليه
ومتواجدة باستمرار وبشكل كويس هى والجزيرة مباشر والبى بى سى
وعلى فكرة برضو أخويا لسه متصل بيا وقالى نفس كلام ابن البلد
ان الموجودين فرقات أجنبية حاليا من برا مصر ومتخفيين
ايرانيين وفلسطينين واسرائليين وجنسيات تانية
وأنا الحقيقة موش عارفة ايه الحقيقة
بس خايفة على الناس
وحاسة انه هاتحصل مذبحة شديدة للموجودين لو كانوا مصريين من بعد كلام المسئوليين
 :f2:

----------


## حمادو

أنا باتابع قناة الجزيرة بث مباشر من على موقعها

على العموم دي الترددات المكتوبة من موقع القناة نفسها ولو انى مش فاهم المكتوب حقيقة:

نايل سات 11595عمودي
نايل سات 11555 عمودي
هوت بيرد 12111 عمودي
عربسات 12034 افقي

----------


## حمادو

للعلم مواقع العربية والبي بي سي عربي والحرة فيهم امكانية البث المباشر عبر الانترنت

----------


## ابن البلد

> مش عارفة يا ابن البلد انت تعرف أن الاتصالات مقطوعة تماما بكل من هم في ميدان التحرير أم لا
> بمجرد دخولك ميدان التحرير جميع شبكات المحمول لا تعمل
> 
> ومش عارفة قصدك ايه بأن الموجودين دلوقتي مش شباب المظاهرات الأولى ؟؟


يشير الجميع الآن بأن الشباب الموجودين الآن موجودين من أجل غرض أخر غير المظاهرات الأولي البريئة
الشباب الموجودين حاليا هم من يتبعون جماعات أخرى غير مرغوب فيها وجهات خارجيه

إعتقادي أن اللي في التحرير هيتحاصروا بشكل كامل 
وربنا يستر لو ده حصل

هناك مؤامرة من الكثيرين من سواء رجال الأعمال أو أفراد الحزب الوطني المنقلب على بعضه البعض 
الثمن هيكون أحنا 
هما مش هيخسروا حاجه  ::(: 
ربنا يستر يارب

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنا باتابع قناة الجزيرة بث مباشر من على موقعها
> 
> على العموم دي الترددات المكتوبة من موقع القناة نفسها ولو انى مش فاهم المكتوب حقيقة:
> 
> نايل سات 11595عمودي
> نايل سات 11555 عمودي
> هوت بيرد 12111 عمودي
> عربسات 12034 افقي


هي شغاله على الهوت بيرد 

لكن باقي الترددات على النايل سات مش شغاله

انا متابع العربية و البي بي سي
و المصرية 

وبقارن بين كلامهم جميعا

أفضلهم من حيث سرعة نقل الخبر والمصدقية هي العربية

ولكن الأكثر مصدقية ولكن بطيئة في نقل الخبر ربما للتأكد منه هي البي بي سي

أما بقه المصرية 
فتقريبا مفيش مشكلة في مصر علشان تنقلها
أو يمكن بطيئة لدرجة الموت 

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

كشفت
 وثائق خطيرة سربها موقع "ويكيليكس" أن لقاءً سرياً جمع بين الشيخ حمد بن 
 جاسم وزير الخارجية القطرى ومسئول إسرائيلى نافذ فى السلطة، وكشف فيه الشيخ
 جاسم للمسئول الإسرائيلى أن الدوحة تتبنى خطة لضرب استقرار مصر بعنف، وأن 
 "قناة الجزيرة" ستلعب الدور المحورى لتنفيذ هذه الخطة، عن طريق اللعب 
 بمشاعر المصريين لإحداث هذه الفوضى.

 وأشارت الوثيقة إلى أن الشيخ حمد بن جاسم وصف مصر بـ"الطبيب الذى لديه مريض 
 واحد" ويجب أن يستمر مرضه، وأكد "جاسم" - الذى استخدمت حكومته قناة 
 الجزيرة التى تملكها قطر - أن المريض الذى لدى مصر هو القضية الفلسطينية فى
 إشارة منه إلى أن مصر تريد إطالة أمد القضية الفلسطينية دون حل، حتى لا 
 تصبح مصر بلا قضية تضعها فى منصب القائد للمنطقة العربية.

 كان "ويكيليكس" قد أشار إلى أن لديه 7 وثائق عن قطر، نشر منها 5 وثائق، 
 وحجب وثيقتين بعد تفاوض قطر مع إدارة الموقع الذى طلب مبالغ ضخمة حتى لا 
 يتم النشر لما تحويه من معلومات خطيرة عن لقاءات مع مسئولين إسرائيليين 
 وأمريكان وأن هذه اللقاءات كلها للتحريض ضد مصر.

 وعلى الرغم من أن الموقع التزم بسريه الوثيقتين بعد أن حصل على الثمن من 
 القطريين، إلا أنه تم تسريبها إلى عدد من وسائل الإعلام، أهمها جريدة 
 الجارديان والتى نشرت نصهما على موقعها وشملت ضمن محتواها تحليل السفارة 
 الأمريكية لموقع قناة الجزيرة على خريطة التحرك السياسى لقطر، ودورها فى 
 رسم ملامح سياسة قطر الخارجية.

 تتحدث الوثيقة التى حملت رقم 432 بتاريخ الأول من يوليو 2009 عن اللقاء 
 الذى استغرق 50 دقيقة بين الشيخ حمد بن جاسم وقناة الجزيرة والذى أسهب فيه 
 بن جاسم عن السياسة الخارجية القطرية، فى عدد من الموضوعات بما فيها 
 المصالحة الفلسطينية وعملية السلام ولم يدخر جهداً فى شن هجوم شرس على مصر 
 وسياساتها بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر فى لحظات أخرى، وقد قام السفير الأمريكى 
 بتحليل اللقاء، وأشار فى مجمل تحليله إلى كون الجزيرة أداة فى يد القطريين 
 يستخدمونها كيفما يشاءون لخدمة مصالحهم على حساب أطراف أخرى.

 أما الوثيقة الثانية وحملت رقم 677 بتاريخ 19 نوفمبر 2009 فقد تعلقت بتقييم 
 شامل تعده الأقسام المختلفة بالسفارة كل فى اختصاصه حول قطر، وتطرق 
 التقييم إلى دور قناة الجزيرة فى منظومة السياسة القطرية وتحليل توجهات 
 الشبكة منذ تولى الرئيس أوباما لمقاليد السلطة فى واشنطن.

 وأشارت الوثيقة إلى أن تغطية الجزيرة أصبحت أكثر إيجابية تجاه الولايات 
 المتحدة ـ فى الوقت نفسه يؤكد التقييم بقاء الجزيرة كأداة للسياسة الخارجية
 القطرية.

 وأكدت الوثيقتين أن وزير الخارجية القطرى الشيخ جاسم وعدد من المسئولين 
 الإسرائيليين والأمريكان أنه بمجرد خروج المصريين إلى الشارع فإنه سيكلف 
 قناة الجزيرة ببث كل ما يزكى إشعال الفتنه فى الشارع ليس فقط بين المصريين 
 والنظام ولكن بين المصريين بعضهم البعض.

 وأشارت الوثيقتان إلى أن النظام القطرى يستخدم دائماً قناة الجزيرة فى 
 تصفيه حساباته مع خصومه وأنه نجح أكثر من مرة فى إشعال الفتن فى عدد كبير 
 من العواصم العربية عندما توترت العلاقات مع الدوحة وأن الجزيرة هى أحد أهم
 القنوات الإخبارية فى المنطقة ونجحت فى جذب المشاهد العربى منذ تأسيسها.

----------


## حمادو

يا جماعة البث الحي من ميدان التحرير مقطوع بقاله فترة من كل القنوات اللى باتابعها سواء بي بي سي, العربية, الحرة, الجزيرة, سي ان ان, ان تى فاو.
الموجود كله تسجيل, ياترى ايه السبب؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا جماعة البث الحي من ميدان التحرير مقطوع بقاله فترة من كل القنوات اللى باتابعها سواء بي بي سي, العربية, الحرة, الجزيرة, سي ان ان, ان تى فاو.
> الموجود كله تسجيل, ياترى ايه السبب؟


الإعلاميين كلهم مستهدفين يا حمادو
 ومعتقلين
البلطجية بتجري وراهم بسلاح أبيض

ربنا يستر
ربنا يستر

أنا بكرر تاني ياريت اللي يعرف حد هناك
بأي شكل يستدعيه فورا
للرجوع

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

شوفو قناة press tv

على الهوتبيرد v

بتغطى تغطيه  رائعه وبتجيب حجات مابنشوفها على باقى المحطات

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

شوفو قناة press tv

10619

على الهوتبيرد v

بتغطى تغطيه  رائعه وبتجيب حجات مابنشوفها على باقى المحطات

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يشير الجميع الآن بأن الشباب الموجودين الآن موجودين من أجل غرض أخر غير المظاهرات الأولي البريئة
> الشباب الموجودين حاليا هم من يتبعون جماعات أخرى غير مرغوب فيها وجهات خارجيه
> 
> إعتقادي أن اللي في التحرير هيتحاصروا بشكل كامل 
> وربنا يستر لو ده حصل
> 
> هناك مؤامرة من الكثيرين من سواء رجال الأعمال أو أفراد الحزب الوطني المنقلب على بعضه البعض 
> الثمن هيكون أحنا 
> هما مش هيخسروا حاجه 
> ربنا يستر يارب


الاتصالات شغالة يا جماعة من ميدان التحرير لسة مكلمة ناس حالا دلوقتى هناك وهايباتوا كمان
الضرب على اطراف الميدان تحديدا فى مدخلين بس وعدد البلطجية قل جدا اما فى منتصف الميدان وباقى الاطراف الوضع هادئ جدا 
اما عن الحصار اعتقد مش هايقدروا ممكن يحاولوا طبعا بس مش هايقدروا الناس هاتيجى بكثافة انا متاكدة 
المؤامرة متوقعة فعلا ربنا يستر ويسلم يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

الاتصالات ما بيني وبين أي حد في التحرير شبه مستحيلة
الموبايل نفسه عليه شوشرة جامدة جدا من عندي هنا في شارع القصر العيني
ومش عارفة اتكلم منه مع أي حد
محدش بيسمعني كويس
وكمان النت ابتدى يفصل ويكون بطيئ جدا
واضح أن دي الخطوة الجديدة 
مش حيقطع الخدمات لكنه حيخلي استخدامها شبه مستحيل
ححاول اتابع معاكم بكل طاقتي

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

الجزيره على 

 11354 

  v



النايلسات

----------


## hanoaa

> متروحيش الشغل ياستي 
> وتعالي أقعدي في ميدان التحرير
> 
> على الأقل أنتم عندكم شغل
> 
> احنا بقه عاطلين بالإجبار


و الله يا أحمد كان بودى
بس اعمل إيه 
صاحب هذا القرار العبقرى اقر 15 يوم جزا لمن سيتغيب
شوفت الحرية وصلت لحد فين
ياريت بقى ينزل الكام مليون العاطلين شغلهم

----------


## ابن البلد

أعتقال سبعة من قيادات شباب ميدان التحرير


أنا حذرت وقلت ومحدش بيصدقني

الكل لازم يروح 

اللي هيفضل النهارده هيروح في داهيه 

ده لو عرف يروح 

الكل لازم يروح

----------


## ابن البلد

> و الله يا أحمد كان بودى
> بس اعمل إيه 
> صاحب هذا القرار العبقرى اقر 15 يوم جزا لمن سيتغيب
> شوفت الحرية وصلت لحد فين
> ياريت بقى ينزل الكام مليون العاطلين شغلهم


ربنا يستر 

على بكره

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## د. أمل

يا جماعة قناة  "ON tv " جميلة جدًا و بتجيب كل حاجة على الهواء و بالحقيقة و اللى فيها مصريين و قلبهم على البلد 
مش زى القنوات التانية زى الجزيرة و العربية و البى بى سى بأحس بفرحتهم حتى لو بلدنا حتخرب

الشباب الرائع اللى نزل قبل كده .. هم اللى لهم كل الفضل فى الإصلاحات اللى حتبدأ بإذن الله و حيبقوا الجيل اللى أصلح و حرر البلد
يا ريت اللى ناوى ينزل بكرة ما ينزلش .. الحمد لله وصلنا لأشياء ما كناش نحلم بيها 
بلااااااااش تغيروا الأوضاع و تبقوا الجيل اللى خرب البلد 
بلااااااش تشاركوا فى إمكانية حدوث فتنة

يا ولاد لازم الجيش اللى فى كل مكان ده يرجع مكانه الطبيعى 
إسرائيل على الحدود بتحشد قواتها 
إتقوا الله فى بلدكم
و ربنا يهديكم

يا رب سلم
يا رب سلم
يا رب سلم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لو اسرائيل دخلت المرادى مش هتطلع ولا بالطبل البلدى ومش هنبقى زى زمان بقى نروح نصطاد عساكر ونرجع الاوهام الورديه بتاعه زمان دى دلوقتى انتهت ياريت نتهد بقى انا مش عارف الشعب الى مش بيتعب ده بقاله يومين بيضرب وبينضرب ومش بيتعب

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

إختص الرئيس قناة الأيه بى سى الأمريكيه بحديث ولا أعلم لماذا إختصها هى بالتحديد غير لأنه يريد أن يرسلها رساله إلى أوباما

يقول فى الحديث

أنه فاض به الكيل ويريد أن يستقيل ولكن تنحيته عن الحكم فى هذا التوقيت سيعمل على إنتشار الفوضى 

وسيأتى بالإخوان لإعتلاء الحكم 

وأن حكومته غير مسئوله عما حدث من فوضى 

ثم قال لأوباما

أنت لاتفهم الثقافه المصريه إذا تنحيت الآن ؟؟؟!!!!

هذا ياساده الرئيس الذى يعدنا هو وحكومته بالمزيد والمزيد

سأترككم مع كلماته ورجاءا إقرأو بتمعن مابين السطور

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

ال الرئيس حسني مبارك إنه «منزعج من العنف الذي شاهده في  ميدان التحرير خلال الأيام الماضية»، مشيرا إلى أن  حكومته ليست مسؤولة  عنه، ملقيا باللوم على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فيما حدث. وأضاف مبارك، في حوار نشرته شبكة (إي بي سي) التليفزيونية  الأمريكية، «لقد فاض بي الكيل، وأود ترك منصبي، لكنني لا أستطيع خوفا من أن  تغرق البلاد في الفوضى»، وحول أعمال العنف التي قام بها بعضاً من مؤيدوا  مبارك في ميادان التحرير قال «كنت مستاء للغاية، وأنا لا أريد أن أرى  المصريين يقتلون بعضهم بعضا».
 وحول شعوره وهو يرى الناس يهتفون ضده، قال مبارك، في المقابلة  التي أجرتها مراسلة إي بي سي كريستيان أمانبور واستمرت نصف ساعة، «لا أهتم  بما يقول الناس عني، أنا مهتم الآن ببلدي، أنا مهتم بمصر».
 وأضاف أنه شعر بالراحة عقب إلقاء خطابه يوم الإثنين الماضي، وإعلانه أنه لا ينوي الترشح للرئاسة مرة أخرى.
 وأشارت المراسلة إلى أن مبارك يقيم الآن في قصر الرئاسة، مع عائلته وسط حراسة مشددة،  لافتة إلى أن ابنه جمال شاركهما جلسة الحوار.
 وقال مبارك «لم أكن أنتوي ترشيح أبني جمال لخلافتي أبدا»،  وأكد ولاءه لمصر، مضيفا «لن أهرب أبدا، وساموت في بلدي»، مدافعا عن تاريخه  وعن السنوات التي قضاها في خدمة مصر.
 ووصف مبارك الرئيس الأمريكي باراك اوباما بأنه «رجل جيد جدا، لكنه لا يفهم الثقافة المصرية، وما سيحدث إذا تركت منصبي الآن».
 وحول شعوره الشخصي قال مبارك «أشعر بأنني قوي ولن أهرب أبدا،  لم أكن أنوي ترشيح نفسي لفترة ولاية جديدة، ولم أكن أنوي ترشيح ابني أيضا»،  وأشارت المراسلة إلى ان جمال مبارك كان يجلس معهما وهو يقول هذه الجملة.


======================================


للأسف داو وزيزو


هم يعتمدون على عاطفة الشعب المصرى ويلعبون على هذا الوتر


ولما يفعلون مايفعلونه الآن طالما يخافون على الوطن وإستقراره ؟


لماذا نهبونا وسرقونا وباعونا و . و. و. طالما يخافون على الوطن بهذا الشكل الآن


أم لم يتذكرو وطنهم سوى الآن ؟ ألم يكن هذا الوطن الذى بات يئن من أفعالهم ؟


عجبا لأناس تبيع ضمائرها وتتلون كالأفاعى


رئيس الوزراء قال أنه لم يكن يعلم شيئ عما حدث


وسيادة النائب يقول الأولاد كلمونى بالأمس وتحاورت معهم



وفى الفجر إستمر الضرب للصباح 



نصدق من نحن الآن وكيف نصدق وعود نظام كاذب 



لا أعيب هنا على الأشخاص ولكن طالما رأس النظام موجود سيستمر الأمر كما هو

----------


## hanoaa

> إختص الرئيس قناة الأيه بى سى الأمريكيه بحديث ولا أعلم لماذا إختصها هى بالتحديد غير لأنه يريد أن يرسلها رساله إلى أوباما
> 
> يقول فى الحديث
> 
> أنه فاض به الكيل ويريد أن يستقيل ولكن تنحيته عن الحكم فى هذا التوقيت سيعمل على إنتشار الفوضى 
> 
> وسيأتى بالإخوان لإعتلاء الحكم 
> 
> وأن حكومته غير مسئوله عما حدث من فوضى 
> ...


فين الحوار

----------


## hanoaa

وصل يا فندم
عندى تعليق هاكتبه و انا وحظى
ياإما يتشال يا إما هاروح معتقل الحرية
بيتمسكن لحد مايتمكن

----------


## ابن البلد

رئيس الوزراء يطلب من الشرطة عدم التصدي للمظاهرات السلمية غدا

ربنا يستر

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> وصل يا فندم
> عندى تعليق هاكتبه و انا وحظى
> ياإما يتشال يا إما هاروح معتقل الحرية
> بيتمسكن لحد مايتمكن


ينشال ليه ماهى حقيقه وواقع

يريد أن يكسب مزيد من الوقت وسيتنقلب مسكنته هذه إلى طغيان

والوقت القادم سيظهر لنا الأمور بصوره أوضح

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> رئيس الوزراء يطلب من الشرطة عدم التصدي للمظاهرات السلمية غدا
> 
> ربنا يستر


المشكله أنهم يظهرون ألاعيبهم بأنفسهم سبحان الله

من يتعمق فى هذا الأمر ويحلله يعى تماما أن ماسبق كان بأمر من الداخليه

----------


## hanoaa

> المشكله أنهم يظهرون ألاعيبهم بأنفسهم سبحان الله
> 
> من يتعمق فى هذا الأمر ويحلله يعى تماما أن ماسبق كان بأمر من الداخليه


يا جماعة ده شئ أكيد
يعنى مين يملك إنه يصدر أوامر للظباط و العساكر إللى ناس بتخاف تعدى من جنبهم لبدوسوهم إنهم ينسحبوا و يروحوا يناموا فى بيوتهم غير قيادتهم
و مين يملك إنه يفتح أبواب السجون علشان المساجين يخرجوا
و مين يملك يوصل الجمال للتحرير
و عدوا بقى ميت الف مليون مين
الساده الضباط الأفاضل إللى كانوا فى بيوتهم و الناس بتموت و بتحمى الشوارع و البيوت
ياترى هايكون ليكوا عين تبصوا فى وشوشنا تانى
بحبك أوى يا وزارة الداخليه
بحبك أكتر من الأول بكتييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## hanoaa

> ينشال ليه ماهى حقيقه وواقع
> 
> يريد أن يكسب مزيد من الوقت وسيتنقلب مسكنته هذه إلى طغيان
> 
> والوقت القادم سيظهر لنا الأمور بصوره أوضح


 بيتهيالى هايتشال
لأن ناس كتير هاتشوفها طولة لسان بت مفعوصه على راجل أد أبوها
بس ماكنتش متخيله إن حد تانى متفق معايا

----------


## hanoaa

الجيش يؤمن المحتجزين فى التحرير على أنفسهم إذا ماأرادوا الخروج
اللى عايز يطلع يروح لأقرب مدرعة أو آليه حربية و يطلب الخروج و هما عليهم الباقى
لكِ الله يا مصر
و ربنا يكون فى عون شباب ميدان التحرير

----------


## R17E

ده شعب فقري - أحمد فؤاد نجم 

نظرا لأن النعمة فاقت حدها

ولأننا مش قدها

ولأن فعلا انجازاتك 
فوق طاقتنا نعدها 
ولأننا غرقنا في جمايل 
مستحيل حنردها

نستحلفك ....... نسترحمك

نستعطفك ....... نستكرمك 
ترحمنا من طلعة جنابك حبتين 
عايزين نجرب خلقة تانية 
ولو يومين

اسمع بقى 

إحنا زهقنا من النعيم

ونفسنا في يومين شقا

عايزين نجرب الاضطهاد

ونعوم ونغرق في الفساد

بيني وبينك حضرتك

دا شعب فقرى مايستحقش جنتك

أنا عارْفُهْ شعب ماينفعوش

إلا شارون وبلير وبوش

عايز يجرب الامتهان

ويعيش عميل للأمريكان

بيمد "غازه" لإسرائيل

ويومين كمان ويمد نيله

أهو يعنى نشرب ميه واحدة

ندوب في بعض

ماء وماء وماء

ونفض سيرة الانتماء

وبلاها نعرة وطنطنة

تبقى البلاد "مستوطنة"

(متسلطنة بالسرطنة)

إيه اللي خدناه م الكرامة والإباء

حبة خطب وكلام...كلام

إحنا راهننا على النظام

ورضينا بخيار السلام

بخيار حنسد عين الشمس بيه

علشان مايطلعش النهار

ويطلع لمين؟

حبة معارضة مغرضين؟

وحسب بيان السلطة 
شلة مأجورين؟

ياعم فضك سيرة

وارضى بقسمتك

دا شعب مش فاهم أكيد

يالا اطرده من رحمتك

وإن كنت غاوي الحكم

خليك مطرحك

حاغطس واقب وأعود 
بشعب يريحك

راضى وعمره مايجرحك

أخْرَس ومايسمعش

وأعميلك عينيه

مش كل قرش يبص فيه

مايقولش لأه، وفين، وليه

يضرب ينفض في السليم

وعلى الصراط المستقيم

كل اللي يعرف ينطقه

عاش الزعيم

يحيا الزعيم

----------


## ابن البلد

> الجيش يؤمن المحتجزين فى التحرير على أنفسهم إذا ماأرادوا الخروج
> اللى عايز يطلع يروح لأقرب مدرعة أو آليه حربية و يطلب الخروج و هما عليهم الباقى
> لكِ الله يا مصر
> و ربنا يكون فى عون شباب ميدان التحرير


لا تعليق

----------


## R17E

اعتقد الموضوع حرب نفسيه 
العدد كبير ولا اي حد يتحمل تبعات فوضي بهذا العدد

----------


## ابن البلد

> اعتقد الموضوع حرب نفسيه 
> العدد كبير ولا اي حد يتحمل تبعات فوضي بهذا العدد


عندك حق والله

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## سوما

الفيديو ده وجعنى اوى ,,, بجد ..... حسيت انى هاتجنن بجد ,,, نفسى اصرخ زيه انا تعبانة ,,,




تعبانة من كل اللى قاله لأنه صح وحواليا ناس كتيرررررررررررررررر كده ..
تعابنة من اللى شفته وبشوفه ناس بتقتل فى بعضها وبلطجية وهمج ,,, رصاص حى وقنابل مقابل ناس عزل ,,,
ازاى عايزينى اقبل اتعامل مع ضابط شرطة وانا متاكدة انى فى المؤامرة ,,, خاننى وخان بلده ونسى القسم اللى اقسمه يوم تخرجه ..!!
أنسى الدم اللى شفته والناس اللى سمعتها بتسغيث ودمها سال لمجرد انهم نزلوا وقالوا شرعية وسلمية ..... اتعامل بعد كده ازاى مع كل الموجود من اللى فات ... وانا عارفة انه خاين وفاسد ... اصدق كلامهم دلوقت ازاى ,, وهما حاولوا يلوا دراعى انهم الحقيقة الواحدة اللى موجودة ... دول ممكن فى لحظة يعزلنا عن العالم ويقطع عنا كل شئ ,, كل شئ ..... !!!!
عارفة ان مشاركتى دى هتضايق منى ناس كتير ,, اللى بيقولوا كفاية ,,,,, خليه يكمل ..... يمكن يصدق او حتى يكمل عشان ما تحصل تفرقة وحرب بين الاحزاب او حتى تدخل اجنبى ,,,
انا خايفة زيكم من كل ده ,, بس حاسة انى مش واثقة فى اى كلام يتقال من اى مسئول منهم .... نفس الناس بتقول نفس الكلام من زمان,,
اللى نزل ف المظاهرة يستحق مننا كل تحية وتقدير واحترام ,, انما الاقى فى ناس اتهمهم انهم عملاء وتبع احزاب ,, او حتى اللى بيكسر أملهم ويقولهم كفاية كده وقفتوا حالنا كتر خيركم ,, فكر فيهم ,, حس فى اللى عايشين فيه .... لو انت هناك وزميلك او واحد حتى مش تعرفه مات ادام عينيك بكل وحشية ,, تفتكر تقدر ترجع وتقول كن لم يكن شئ ,,, هتقدر ترجع لحياتك عادى ؟؟!!!
اقسم بالله مش بيزود الفتنة ولا عايزة الناس تنزل من البيوت وتروح التحرير بالقوة وبكتر الكلام ,, بس برضه بفكر فى اللى جائ ,, وفى الناس اللى نزلوا وهناك لسه ,, بفكر فى الدم اللى شفته بيسيل ادامى وانا واقفة بتفرج وساكتة واضغف الايمان انى بادعى ليهم ولمصر ...
هتقدروا يا جماعة تقبلوا تعيشوا وانتوا عارفين ان الخيانة حصلت وفى ناس ماتت عادى ,, واللى خان وفسد لسه فى مكانهم لو حتى حبة منهم ...!!
ليه ما فكرتم ان ممكن من اللى مات ده اخويا او اخوك ,, ابنى او ابنك ؟؟ ياترى كنت برضه تقولوا خلاص نسكت بقا وكفانا ولا هتنزل عشان تثبت حق ابنك واخوك وتجيب حياة جديدة للاولادك والجيل اللى جائ ..!!
تتفكروا اللى جائ مش هيكون تطبيق للطوارئ ,, يمكن نشوف 100 خالد سعيد من تانى  ويمكن الدور يجيئ ع حد اعرفه او حتى انا..!
نفسي اصرخ من الجنان بالضبط ,,,,,, مين اللى صح ... ومين اللى غلط ؟؟!! ليه بنعمل كده ف بعض ؟؟ ليه بنعمل كده فى مصر .
أول مرة احس انى فكرى مشوش بالطريقة دى ,,,,, مقتنعة بفكرة مليون فى ال100 وكل اللى حواليا او 90% يقولى انتى غلط ..!
والله حاسة انى باموت ببطئ ,,, نفسي اوى بكرة والايام اللى جاية تعدى ع خير ..... وترجع مصر قوية وامنة وكلها حب وسلام ..!
خايفة عليكى يا مصر ....... خايفة عليكم يا ابناء مصر ....... خايفة عليكم يا اللى ف ميدان التحرير دلوقت ,,, خايفة برضه ع حالى وحال كل اللى بحبهم ...!!!
يارب احفظ مصر والمصريين ياااااااااااااااارب يارب يارب يارب سلم يارب..

----------


## حمادو

يارب سلم..

----------


## ابن البلد

> يارب سلم..


أدعي الله أن اليوم يعدي على خير 
التحرير هادئ لحد الآن

يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم
يارب سلم

----------


## ابن البلد

في وسط القهر والنكد ده كله 

شوفت الفيديو ده مت على نفسي من الضحك
معقوله في ناس فعلا مش دريانه بحاجه؟؟؟

هم يضحك وهم يبكي فعلا
في النهايه الصلح خير

----------


## حمادو

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صالحوهم الصلح خيييير...بس ابن عمته بيعمل ايه؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

::  ههههههههه ده ازاى نجى امبارح  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صالحوهم الصلح خيييير...بس ابن عمته بيعمل ايه؟
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ماهو بيقولك أصل ابن خالته أدخل في الموضوع 

وأمريكا بقه جايه تصالحهم هههههههههههههه

----------


## nova_n

برغم كل شيئ مصر فوق الجميع
مصر فوق الجميع
وربنا هو السميع
ان يحميها ويخرجها من أزمتها بكل الخير

----------


## ابن البلد

> ههههههههه ده ازاى نجى امبارح


ده تلاقيه عجز ياعيني من اللي شافه

أحلي تعبير سمعته عن الهجوم بالجمال والخيول المشين

هو الفيس بوك في مواجهة الحمير والخيول

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> في وسط القهر والنكد ده كله 
> 
> شوفت الفيديو ده مت على نفسي من الضحك
> معقوله في ناس فعلا مش دريانه بحاجه؟؟؟
> 
> هم يضحك وهم يبكي فعلا
> في النهايه الصلح خير


*
سيبك انت يا ابن البلد

أهم حاجة فى الفيديو دا

الأقرع

ياترى الأقرع بيكون عادة ذكي ولا غبي ؟
خاصة وهوا بيضحك على الوشوش والدقون والعقول اللى بيحلقلها
على سبيل الغيرة إنه أقرع

أما اللي مش دريان دا
واضح إنه من أيام الأبيض والأسود
واللى بيحصل كله بالألوان
وواضح برضه إنه أقرع بس لابس طاقية
وضارب صبغة في عنيه
*

----------


## أم أحمد



----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> سيبك انت يا ابن البلد
> 
> أهم حاجة فى الفيديو دا
> 
> الأقرع
> 
> ياترى الأقرع بيكون عادة ذكي ولا غبي ؟
> خاصة وهوا بيضحك على الوشوش والدقون والعقول اللى بيحلقلها
> ...


 أنا الحقيقة مفهمتش الراجل اللي بيصور نفسه بالشكل ده 
وبيتكلم وبيأكد أنه في التحرير 
هل يريد أن يوضح عمله البطولي ؟
ولا أيه الحكاية

----------


## ابن البلد

آمين آمين آمين
يارب العالمين

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*تفتكرو هل يستطيع من بيده انقاذ البلد من الفوضي ان يفعل 
ويتذكر القسم الدستوري والقسم العسكري 
وشرف العسكريه المصريه




ياريت*

----------


## hanoaa

يا كل أبناء مصر
و يا كل المصريين
تصبحوا على مصر
بحبك يا مصر

----------


## د. أمل

على فكرة .. فى البداية كان شباب مصر مشرف و عظيم و رائع 

و قدر يحقق اللى كلنا كان نفسنا فيه

لكن التعنت اللى بيحصل فى ميدان التحرير دلوقتى

مش شايفة غير إنه  .. قلة أدب 

شوية شباب و للأسف ناس مختلين عمالين يشحنوهم

أنا مش فاهمة هم يعنى مش حيرتاحوا إلا لما يضيعوا البلد

حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا مشفتش بواخه كده المفروض بقى الصراحه كل واحد يروح شغله والجامعات تشتغل بقى الصراحه ويبقى الحضور والغياب شغال للعيال دى والشركات تشتغل والى ميرحش يتخصم منه او يترفد هو ده الحل انى اعتبرهم نكره الصراحه بالنسبالى والمفروض المجتمع يعتبرهم كده بردو ضيعو كل الى اتعمل بغبائهم وتعنتهم وقله ادبهم  ::(:

----------


## hanoaa

هاتشغلوا المدارس و الجامعات فى أجازة نص السنه
إنتوا فى إيه
زيكوا زى سيادة المحافظ بتاعنا إللى نزلنا الشغل يوم الجمعه
مش كفايه
الرحمة حلوة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

والله يا دكتوره داوداو أنا مابقيت عارفه الشباب دول صح ولا غلط
وخصوصا بعد آراء لجنة الحكماء 
اللى متهيآلى انه عباره عن تنحى للرئيس فعليا وبقاءه شكليا
بس أكيد الأيام الجايه هاتثبت مين اللى كان الصح


يااااارب عديها على خير لحد الساعه اللى كلنا بننتظرها ورجوع الحياه لطبيعتها
سواء كانت الساعه دى دلوقتى ولا بعد شهور

وكان الله في عونك يا مصر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ماهو بردو الى بيحصل ده ميرضيش ربنا الصراحه يعنى فعلا نفسى يولعو كلهم بجاز ونخلص منهم على وقف الحا الى احنا فيه ده من كل ناحيه الصراحه الى عازينو كله اتنفذلهم ورايهم اتسمع واتنفذ ليهم بوظو الحاجه الجميله الى اتعملت فعلا والى فى ميدان التحرير دعندنا دول مش هما بتوع 25 يناير وحتى الى منهم موجود مضحوك عليه نفسى ميدان التحرير بولع بيهم ونخلص منهم كلهم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انا مشفتش بواخه كده المفروض بقى الصراحه كل واحد يروح شغله والجامعات تشتغل بقى الصراحه ويبقى الحضور والغياب شغال للعيال دى والشركات تشتغل والى ميرحش يتخصم منه او يترفد هو ده الحل انى اعتبرهم نكره الصراحه بالنسبالى والمفروض المجتمع يعتبرهم كده بردو ضيعو كل الى اتعمل بغبائهم وتعنتهم وقله ادبهم


طب لو حصلت والرئيس رحل فعلا يا أحمد
هايبقا ايه موقفنا من الشباب دول؟؟؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> طب لو حصلت والرئيس رحل فعلا يا أحمد
> هايبقا ايه موقفنا من الشباب دول؟؟؟


 الى صايقنى يا ايمان ان على برنامج الحياه الشباب مش عايزه تمشى عمرو اديب بيقلهم هنفترض ان الرئيس طلع وقال انا هتنحى دلوتى هتمشو قال لا لعايه لما مطالبنا تتحقق والاخوان متسيدين الوضع دلوقتى فى ميدان التحرير وسقف المطالب بيزيد يوم عن يوم ولو هنفضل فى مظاهرات كده ووقفه علاشن خاطر مطالبهم تتحقق يبقى نقعدج فى بيوتنا بقى الاخوان قادر انه يدير الشباب دول من غير الشكل الى عارفينه بتاعه الجلابيه والكلام الفارغ ده والدقن وكله بيسمع الكلام وهو مش عارف ياريت يمشو علشان الحياه تمشى والله انا زهقت وتعبت وقرفت من القاعده فى البيت الناس دى اى كان عدهم فى ميدان التحرير هنقول ياستى فى التحرير 20 مليون ضارين قصادهم اكتر من 60 مليون واجى اتكلم يقلك ضريبه الثوره 
ثوره ايه ده لعب عيال وتهريج والصراحه انا لو فى ايدى القرار اصلا همشيهم انشالله اولع فيهم بجاز ونفر نفر الصراحه ربنا يحرقهم

----------


## hanoaa

ارحموهم شويه و روحوا ناموا
بدال ماتتدوروا عليهم إسألوا الأسئله اللى فى دماغ كل واحد فينا 
و جاوبوا عليها بهدوء و من غير تحيز و لا تعصب
و كمان من غير تجنى
و كل واحد منكوا يحط فى إعتباره إن مافيش ثقه فى الحكومة و لا فى اى حد من طرفها و لا فى اى كلا بتقوله او هاتقوله
و حطوا فى اعتباركوا كمان اللى مر بينا طول السنين اللى فاتت
و اللى شوفناه فى ال 11 يوم اللى عديت
و ركزوا شويه هاتوصلوا لإجابات لجزء من الأسئلة دى مش هاقول كلها بس مع كل إجابه هاتتفتح طاقة نور نبص منها و نحدد فين الصح و فين الغلط
حطوا فى إعتباركوا كمان إن كل الثورات كان ليها تمن و إن دم الشهدا اللى راحوا لازم يكون ليه تمن
تصبحوا على مصر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كلامك صح يا نوءه
تصبحى على خير وأخبار حلوه يااااااارب

بص يا أحمد بالنسبه للــ 60 مليون فهما كلها يومين وحياتهم ترجع طبعييه إن شاء الله
بس الــلى في التحرير ومش كلهم أكيد مش لاقيين شغل أو حالتهم تعبانه 
يعنى كده كده خربانه معاهم

صدقنى أنا مش معاهم ولا مع المؤيدين
أنا مع الصح من الجهتين
يعنى كل النتايج اللى وصلنالها دى ماتستهلش منك صبر شويه
كفايه بس تجميد حسابات عز والعادلى
كفايه إن بطرس غالى مانشوفوش ويحل عننا
كفايه مش سامعين صوت لأمين لجنة السياسات
كفايه خطاب الريس
طبعا دى كلها حاجات ولا في الاحلام


بس الصبر شويه لأننا فعلا مش ضامنينهم

ومين عارف مايمكن تزهزه وتروء وتحلى
والعدل يتولد من تانى


وزى مابيقولو اضرب المربوط يخاف السايب
وأظن كل اللى حصل دا واللى بيحصل درس كويس أوى لأصحاب المراكز قدام



نسيت أقولك إن الاخوان مهما يعملوا مش هايوصلوا لحاجه
مش هما اللى ممكن المصريين ينتخبوهم لرئاسه

----------


## ابن البلد

الشعب المصري ده بجد حاله غريبة
من وسط النكد بيطلع نكت
وبيقدر يضحك حتى ولو كان قلبه بيبكي

 رسالة من تلميذ مصري:
إلى أعزائي من شعب مصر في ميدان التحرير .. بخصوص الثورة اللي شغالة عندكم لا تنسوا أنها ستدخل في مادة التاريخ واحنا اللي بنحفظ !! فاختصروا من فضلكم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> كلامك صح يا نوءه
> تصبحى على خير وأخبار حلوه يااااااارب
> 
> بص يا أحمد بالنسبه للــ 60 مليون فهما كلها يومين وحياتهم ترجع طبعييه إن شاء الله
> بس الــلى في التحرير ومش كلهم أكيد مش لاقيين شغل يعنى كده كده خربانه معاهم
> 
> صدقنى أنا مش معاهم ولا مع المؤيدين
> أنا مع الصح من الجهتين
> يعنى كل النتايج اللى وصلنالها دى ماتستهلش منك صبر شويه
> ...



ياستى انا مبسوط بالى بتقوليه يا ايمان
ماهو الرئيس عين نائب وعين وزاره جديده و الوزرا القدام بيتحاسبو وبتوع الحزب الوطنى معاهم والدستور هيتعدل والمجلس بتاع الشعب وهيتحل هو والشورى 
ايه تانى عايزينه الرئيس يمشى ومصرين انه يمشى ياستى هو قال هيتنيل ومش هيرشح نفسه ولا ابنه الموضوع اتحل يعنى اقصد ان الوقف ده كله مالوش لازمه دلوقتى 
العى عايزينه اتعمل واكتر منه كمان او على الاقل ياستى اتعمل منه حاجات يفوضو ناس تتابع مع الدوله لكن وقف الحال ده هنصبر لامتى الى معاه فلوس ممشى نفسه بيها بكره هتخلص وهيبقى عايز ينزل 
البنوك واقفه واقتصاد بلد بيخسر اكتر من 310 مليون جنيه كل يوم الاقتصاد نزل الناهرده ل 205 مليار جنيه تقريبا من الحكمه بردو انك لما تيجى تاخدى حقك تعرفى ترخى امتى وتشدى امتى احنا هنفصل لامتى واقفين نحمى بيوتنا وحاجتنا بايدا الشعب المصرى كله بقى ماشى بصلاح 
انا اسف جدا يعنى هنقول انك مش ملزومه ببيت او ملزومه من زوجك مثلا بس هتفضلى لامتى كده لو هو مش بيروح شغله الحياه هتبقى ماشيه ازاى ولامتى بالمنظر ده ولو هضحى يوم لو ابنك تعب او بنتك تعبت مش هتعرفى تنزلى توديها مستشفى على الاقل انا بتكلم على الحال عندنا فى القاهره المستشفيات مليانه اصابات والصيدليات قافله كمان الحاجه انتى بتشتريها اغلى من تمنها اذا لقتيها وحاجات كتير والى عنده شركه فيه ناس ملزومه منه شهر عجى من غير ميديهم جنيه 
و الى حصل امبارح ده مش اسلوب شعب انه يقوم يضرب فى بعضه يا ايمان ويعور ويموت بعضه وفى الاخخر تقول شهادء شهداء لايه دى جريمه قتل 
الى بقوله مجرد وجهه نظزرى ومش مطالب ان حد يقتنع بيها او اقنع بيها حد بس هو الى جوايا وانا قلته وخلاص والله بقى اعلم بحالنا ولو هنصر نقف بقى فى طلبات عيال هنبقى عراق تانيه لان حتى بمشيان الرئيس صدقينى الموضوع مش هيتحل الموضوع بقى اكبر من شباب 
اصبر لو ان المطالب متحققتش لكن طل طلباتك مجابه اوقف حال الدنيا ليه موضوع الثقه ده مفروغ منه انتى اتجراتى يوم وقمتى بمظاهره لو عايزه تعملى مليون مظاهره هتعملى مليون مظاهره

----------


## ابن البلد

إذا استمرت الثورات العربية على هذا المنوال ستكون القمة العربية القادمة قمة تعارف
 :2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الشعب المصري ده بجد حاله غريبة
> من وسط النكد بيطلع نكت
> وبيقدر يضحك حتى ولو كان قلبه بيبكي
> 
>  رسالة من تلميذ مصري:
> إلى أعزائي من شعب مصر في ميدان التحرير .. بخصوص الثورة اللي شغالة عندكم لا تنسوا أنها ستدخل في مادة التاريخ واحنا اللي بنحفظ !! فاختصروا من فضلكم


  ::  ::   :: 
هى دى مصر ياابن البلد  ::

----------


## R17E

> مش شايفة غير إنه  .. قلة أدب 
> 
> شوية شباب و للأسف ناس مختلين عمالين يشحنوهم
> 
> أنا مش فاهمة هم يعنى مش حيرتاحوا إلا لما يضيعوا البلد
> 
> حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل


الملف علي هذا الرابط يجدد بإستمرار و اسأل الله الا يفعل ثانيه 
https://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?a...any=true#gid=0

و هو يا اختنا الفاضله عن بعض الشهداء و نبذه عنهم
و الوفاء لدماء الشهداء لا يعتد بحال قلة ادب  بل العكس هو انكي و اشد 
والمطالبه برحيل سفاح اكبر سمح لسفاح اصغر بان يكون البشر فريسته هو تساهل و تسيب في حقيقة الامر
مرفق طيه صوره اعتذر عن إيرادها فهي اخف ما عندي و تغني عن الوصف كثيرا
تساءلت كثيرا لماذا يطلق الرصاص الحي علي الوجه ؟؟؟
تقبلهم الله في جميعا في رحمته
اللهم امين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ياستى انا مبسوط بالى بتقوليه يا ايمان
> ماهو الرئيس عين نائب وعين وزاره جديده و الوزرا القدام بيتحاسبو وبتوع الحزب الوطنى معاهم والدستور هيتعدل والمجلس بتاع الشعب وهيتحل هو والشورى 
> ايه تانى عايزينه الرئيس يمشى ومصرين انه يمشى ياستى هو قال هيتنيل ومش هيرشح نفسه ولا ابنه الموضوع اتحل يعنى اقصد ان الوقف ده كله مالوش لازمه دلوقتى 
> العى عايزينه اتعمل واكتر منه كمان او على الاقل ياستى اتعمل منه حاجات يفوضو ناس تتابع مع الدوله لكن وقف الحال ده هنصبر لامتى الى معاه فلوس ممشى نفسه بيها بكره هتخلص وهيبقى عايز ينزل 
> البنوك واقفه واقتصاد بلد بيخسر اكتر من 310 مليون جنيه كل يوم الاقتصاد نزل الناهرده ل 205 مليار جنيه تقريبا من الحكمه بردو انك لما تيجى تاخدى حقك تعرفى ترخى امتى وتشدى امتى احنا هنفصل لامتى واقفين نحمى بيوتنا وحاجتنا بايدا الشعب المصرى كله بقى ماشى بصلاح 
> انا اسف جدا يعنى هنقول انك مش ملزومه ببيت او ملزومه من زوجك مثلا بس هتفضلى لامتى كده لو هو مش بيروح شغله الحياه هتبقى ماشيه ازاى ولامتى بالمنظر ده ولو هضحى يوم لو ابنك تعب او بنتك تعبت مش هتعرفى تنزلى توديها مستشفى على الاقل انا بتكلم على الحال عندنا فى القاهره المستشفيات مليانه اصابات والصيدليات قافله كمان الحاجه انتى بتشتريها اغلى من تمنها اذا لقتيها وحاجات كتير والى عنده شركه فيه ناس ملزومه منه شهر عجى من غير ميديهم جنيه 
> و الى حصل امبارح ده مش اسلوب شعب انه يقوم يضرب فى بعضه يا ايمان ويعور ويموت بعضه وفى الاخخر تقول شهادء شهداء لايه دى جريمه قتل 
> الى بقوله مجرد وجهه نظزرى ومش مطالب ان حد يقتنع بيها او اقنع بيها حد بس هو الى جوايا وانا قلته وخلاص والله بقى اعلم بحالنا ولو هنصر نقف بقى فى طلبات عيال هنبقى عراق تانيه لان حتى بمشيان الرئيس صدقينى الموضوع مش هيتحل الموضوع بقى اكبر من شباب 
> اصبر لو ان المطالب متحققتش لكن طل طلباتك مجابه اوقف حال الدنيا ليه موضوع الثقه ده مفروغ منه انتى اتجراتى يوم وقمتى بمظاهره لو عايزه تعملى مليون مظاهره هتعملى مليون مظاهره


وربنا أنا معاك في كل كلامك
وكنت بقول بعد خطاب الريس لازم يروحوا بيوتهم بقا 
لأنهم يبقوا بيستهبلوا لو قعدوا 
لكنهم لما انضربوا يومها من بلطجية الحزب الوطنى 
فالأسلوب دا خلاهم يتمسكوا أكتر برأيهم
وخلى كتير من اللى تعاطفوا مع مبارك بقوا ضده من جديد وأنا منهم

أحمد أنا بجد لحد دلوقتى معرفش أنا مع مين
لكن أنا بقول اللى جوايا على دا ودا
يمكن أوصل من كلامى معاكوا لحاجه وساعتها ممكن ارتاح

يمكن لأنى في مكان هادئ نسبيا ومش متأثيرين زيكوا باللى بيحصل دا
والحياه ماشيه معانا
فوجهه نظرى ممكن تختلف معاكوا شويه

بس عارف بعد كل الكلام دا
فيه كلمة واقفه في زورى

ياكشي يولعوا من الجهتين الللى مصر ترتاح منهم

----------


## ابن البلد

> الملف علي هذا الرابط يجدد بإستمرار و اسأل الله الا يفعل ثانيه 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?a...any=true#gid=0
> 
> و هو يا اختنا الفاضله عن بعض الشهداء و نبذه عنهم
> و الوفاء لدماء الشهداء لا يعتد بحال قلة ادب  بل العكس هو انكي و اشد 
> والمطالبه برحيل سفاح اكبر سمح لسفاح اصغر بان يكون البشر فريسته هو تساهل و تسيب في حقيقة الامر
> مرفق طيه صوره اعتذر عن إيرادها فهي اخف ما عندي و تغني عن الوصف كثيرا
> تساءلت كثيرا لماذا يطلق الرصاص الحي علي الوجه ؟؟؟
> تقبلهم الله في جميعا في رحمته
> اللهم امين


ربنا يرحم جميع المسلمين يارب

طيب دول مش كلهم شهداء ميدان التحرير
ده في منهم اللي رمى نفسه من البلكونة
واللي ولع في نفسه قبل المظاهرات

على كل حال 
الخسارة الحالية هي للشعب المصري سواء قاعد في التحرير أوفي البيت بيكتب على النت


* ردي السابق
على الي قدرت أفهمه من المشاركة 
 ::(:

----------


## د. أمل

> الملف علي هذا الرابط يجدد بإستمرار و اسأل الله الا يفعل ثانيه 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?a...any=true#gid=0
> 
> و هو يا اختنا الفاضله عن بعض الشهداء و نبذه عنهم
> و الوفاء لدماء الشهداء لا يعتد بحال قلة ادب  بل العكس هو انكي و اشد 
> والمطالبه برحيل سفاح اكبر سمح لسفاح اصغر بان يكون البشر فريسته هو تساهل و تسيب في حقيقة الامر
> مرفق طيه صوره اعتذر عن إيرادها فهي اخف ما عندي و تغني عن الوصف كثيرا
> تساءلت كثيرا لماذا يطلق الرصاص الحي علي الوجه ؟؟؟
> تقبلهم الله في جميعا في رحمته
> اللهم امين



  أخى الفاضل 
  أنا لا أقلل من قيمة الشهداء و لا من قيمة العمل الرائع الذى قام به الشباب المصرى ..
 و السفاح الأكبر و الأصغر مع رعاع السفاحين من أفراد الشرطة الخونة يستحقون الحرق دنيا و آخرة ..
لكن الوفاء لدماء الشهداء لا يكون بضياع البلد ..
هل يدركون خطورة تواجد الجيش فى الشوارع و تركه لمهامه أو انشغاله عنها ؟
لا أهتم بنقص مواد غذائية أو خسارة فى الاقتصاد المصرى أو الاضطرار لحماية المنشآت و الممتلكات بواسطة المواطنين
كل ما يشعرنى بالرعب و الفزع هو نزول الجيش للشارع و الصهاينة على الحدود
الوضع لا يحتمل الفوضى أو الفراغ السياسى لمدة طويلة 
يجب أن يفكروا فى ذلك 
 لقد حمدت الله على أن الرئيس لم يرحل حتى يصلح لنا المشكلة الدستورية التى أوقعنا فيها و يكون لدينا الوقت الكافى للتفكير فى من هو الشخص المناسب لحل مكانه , بعد أن اتضح لنا الضعف الشديد للأحزاب و المعارضة و اختلافهم فى كل صغيرة و كبيرة 
و أرى أن التعنت بعد ما أنجزوه سيقلب المكسب إلى خسارة .. و يضيع دم الشهداء و تضيع البلد التى استشهدوا من أجلها ..
 أرجو أن أكون قد تمكنت من إيضاح وجهة نظرى ..
  و للعلم كان لأقرب المقربين لى مشاركة فى تظاهرات يومى 25 و 28 .. لكنى نصحته بعدم المشاركة بعد ذلك حتى لايشارك فى شىء يندم عليه فيما بعد لأنى شعرت أن التظاهرات التالية ستؤدى لنتائج سلبية و يكون ضررها أكثر من نفعها ..

----------


## R17E

> ربنا يرحم جميع المسلمين يارب
> 
> 
> 
> على كل حال 
> الخسارة الحالية هي للشعب المصري سواء قاعد في التحرير أوفي البيت بيكتب على النت


 لا خلاف علي ذلك يا احمد
المشكله فيمن يعتقد بان الحقيقه في جيبه ثم ينطلق ليقيس حرارة القضيه في قلوب الاخرين علي هذا الاساس
الناس تفيرت و يجب غلينا ان ندرك اننا لسنا وحدنا في الدنيا
تحياتي الصادقه

----------


## R17E

> أخى الفاضل 
>   أنا لا أقلل من قيمة الشهداء و لا من قيمة العمل الرائع الذى قام به الشباب المصرى ..
>  و السفاح الأكبر و الأصغر مع رعاع السفاحين من أفراد الشرطة الخونة يستحقون الحرق دنيا و آخرة ..
> لكن الوفاء لدماء الشهداء لا يكون بضياع البلد ..
> هل يدركون خطورة تواجد الجيش فى الشوارع و تركه لمهامه أو انشغاله عنها ؟
> لا أهتم بنقص مواد غذائية أو خسارة فى الاقتصاد المصرى أو الاضطرار لحماية المنشآت و الممتلكات بواسطة المواطنين
> كل ما يشعرنى بالرعب و الفزع هو نزول الجيش للشارع و الصهاينة على الحدود
> الوضع لا يحتمل الفوضى أو الفراغ السياسى لمدة طويلة 
> يجب أن يفكروا فى ذلك 
> ...


هذا إعتقادك الشخصي و انا احترمه و احترم دوافعه غير انه مردود عليه

سوف اعود للرد لاني علي سفر باكر باذن الله
اسأل الله السلامه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_النهاردة عدى راجل بتاع خضار تحت بيتنا 
وقال:
3 كيلو الأوطة بــــ 2 جنيه الحق قبل ما يخلص 

الثورة نجحت يا ردالة 


_

----------


## ابن البلد

ياتري هما كانوا عايزين يغتالوا عمر سليمان ليه 

وليه أشعر أن في إحتلال في البلد 

هل هذا الشعور يندرج تحت شعور 
الحنين لبيت العائلة بعد الزواج

 ::(:

----------


## ابن البلد

يسبق كلامنا سلامنا
يطوف ع السامعين معنا
عصفور محندق يزقزق
كلام موزون و له معنى
عن أرض سمره و قمره و ضفه و نهر و مراكب
و رفاق مسيره عسيره و صورة حشد
و مواكب ف عيون صبيه بهيه عليها الكلمه و المعنى
**
مصر يامه يا بهيه
يا ام طرحه و جلابيه
الزمن شاب وانتي شابه
هو رايح و انتي جايه
جايه فوق الصعب ماشيه
فات عليكي ليل و ميه
و احتمالك هو ّ هو ّ
و ابتسامتك هيّ هيّ
تضحكي للصبح يصبح
بعد ليله و مغربيه
تطلع الشمس تلاقيكي
معجبانيه و صبيه يا بهيه
**
الليل جزاير جزاير
يمد البحر يفنيها
و الفجر شعله ح تعلا
و عمر الموج ما يطويها
و الشط باين مداين
عليها الشمس طوافه
إيدك في إيدنا ساعدنا
دي مهمة الموجه تتعافى
بالعزم ساعه جماعه
و بالإصرار نخطيها
**
مصر يامه يا سفينه
مهما كان البحر عاتي
فلاحينك ملاحينك
يزعقوا للريح يواتى
اللي ع الدفه صنايعي
و اللي ع المجداف زناتي
و اللي فوق الصاري كاشف
كل ماضي و كل آتي
عقدتين و التالته تابته
تركبي الموجه العفيه
توصلي بر السلامه
معجبانه و صبيه ..
يا بهيه و يعود كلامنا بسلامنا
يطوف ع الصحبه حلواني
عصفور محني يغني
على الافراح ومن تاني
يرمي الغناوي تقاوي
تبوس الارض تتحنى
تفرح و تطرح و تسرح
و ترجع تاني تتغنى
اللي بنى مصر
كان في الأصل حلواني!!

----------


## nova_n

يا جماعة حد يفهمنى لمصلحة مين اللى بيحصل ده
الشباب الرائع طلب طلبات ومعظمها أتحقق الحمد لله
ليه تانى موجودين فى التحرير والبلد واقف حالها ومفيش امان
فى شباب تانى طول الليل والتهار والله والله سهران فى البرد
 بيحمى المنازل والشوارع لأمتى هيناموا كل يوم فى الشارع
والفضائيات كل ساعة حوارات وتحليلات كويس فهمنا الكلام
بس ايه الحلول دى ومعناها ايه
تبدل الدستور نغير بنود فى الدستور نتحايل على بند والا اتنين
عشان نرضى الشباب
هو فى اااااااااااااااااااااااايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا جماعة حد يفهمنى لمصلحة مين اللى بيحصل ده
> الشباب الرائع طلب طلبات ومعظمها أتحقق الحمد لله
> ليه تانى موجودين فى التحرير والبلد واقف حالها ومفيش امان
> فى شباب تانى طول الليل والتهار والله والله سهران فى البرد
>  بيحمى المنازل والشوارع لأمتى هيناموا كل يوم فى الشارع
> والفضائيات كل ساعة حوارات وتحليلات كويس فهمنا الكلام
> بس ايه الحلول دى ومعناها ايه
> تبدل الدستور نغير بنود فى الدستور نتحايل على بند والا اتنين
> عشان نرضى الشباب
> هو فى اااااااااااااااااااااااايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


_اومال هوا كان كلام و بس يا نوفا؟؟
كانت شعارات بنقولها وخلاص ؟
مش كنا بنقول مصر هيا أمي واعمل عشانها كل حاجة وافديها بدمي و و و ......
هوا احنا بننسى ولا ايه ؟ يعني قبل 25 مصر كانت "فلة ..شمعة منورة "ولا ايه ؟
مش كنا كلنا بنشتكي و تعبانين؟
في ناس من اللي في ميدان التحرير كانوا بيباتوا في الشارع في عز التلج لوحدهم تحت الكباري و في الخرابات 
يمكن دلوقتي حسوا و لأول مرة إن ليهم عيلة ..
إحنا كنا مرفهين وناس تانية مش لاقية تاكل و بتموت من البرد واحنا يا حرااااام بنديهم اللي نقدر عليه+نظرة عطف و حنان واحنا مقتنعين اننا كده عملنا اللي علينا وزياده!
احنا عاوزين نخلص بقى اللي بيحصل ده عشان نرجع مرفهين تاني 
و باقي الشعب .. لهم الله واحنا برضو نرجع نديهم اللي نقدر عليه !!!
قولي للي بيقفوا في الشارع وتعبوا من البرد 
ان اخواتهم في التحرير بيناموا في البرد برضو وبيقسموا اللقمة سوا وكمان بينضربوا بالرصاص و قنابل الملوتوف .._

----------


## فاضــل

كنت من ضمن من صلوا صلاة الجمعة بالأمس خلف إمام الحرم المدني الشيخ المخلص صلاح البدير الذي لم يستطع تمالك نفسه بمجرد أن بدأ بالدعاء لمصر و أهل مصر فعلا نحيبه و ذرفت عيناه و فعل معظم من كانوا بالحرم مثل فعله حبا لمصر و إشفاقا عليها من تربص أعدائها و بعض ابنائها 

في رحلة العودة إلى جده طلبت مني إدارة الحملة التحدث إلى من بالحافلة عن ألأوضاع الحالية و احتمالات المستقبل و السيناريوهات المتوقعة

كانت الأجواء مشحونة و العواطف غالبة و ترديد كل ما تبثه الجزيرة هو النغمة السائدة و الكل على كلمة واحدة و التي هي شعار ميدان التحرير الحالي "الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام"

قناة الجزيرة ليست محايدة و هي لسان قطر الطويل و موقفها معروف منذ القدم و لم يبدا في هذه الأزمة 

بمجرد أن قلت أننا يجب أن نشغل عقولنا أمام طوفان المشاعر هذا بدأت نظرات الاستغراب و صيحات الاستهجان تسمع هنا و هناك .. و لكن بعد ماراثون طويل من النقاش كان هناك بعض التواجد لصوت العقل و بعض التراجع لطوفان العواطف

الشباب المعتصمون في ميدان التحرير لا يشكك أحد في وطنيتهم .. و لا في النقلة النوعية التي أحدثوها على كل الأصعدة من خلال ثورتهم

و لكن هؤلاء الشباب ليس لهم قيادة تتحدث باسمهم لذا حاولت كل فرق المعارضة الأخرى ركوب الموجة و استلاب ثمرة الثورة 

ائتلاف المعارضة يرفض الحوار مع الرئاسة و بعد يوم واحد من تجاوز الرئيس لهم بتوجيه خطابه للشعب مباشرة يتراجعون و يقبلون الحوار .. لماذ يا ترى؟ و اين هو الثبات على المبدأ و الثبات على المواقف أو الثبات حتى تتحقق المطالب؟ بمجرد أن شعروا أن البساط يسحب من تحت ارجلهم سارعوا بالعودة إلى مسرح الأحداث 

الشباب الثائر مفعم بالطاقة .. و تلك الطاقة هي المحفز الأساسي للتغيير .. و لكن يلزم لكل ثورة رؤية للمستقبل .. و الثورة الحالية اختصرت رؤيتها للمستقبل في هدف واحد هو اسقاط النظام
و سؤال بسيط لهذا الشباب أرجو أن يجدوا الوقت للإجابة عليه .. ماذا بعد ؟

التغيير في حد ذاته ليس هدفا و إنما هو وسيلة لتحقيق هدف 

التغيير هو وسيلة للانتقال من حال غير مرضي عنه إلى حال أفضل و كلما كانت حالة عدم الرضى أكبر كلما كانت الرغبة في التغيير أكبر 

كل مطالب المتظاهرين تحققت على أرض الواقع باستثناء تنحي الرئيس فورا

تم الاعتراف من قبل النظام بوطنية و شرعية حركة الشباب

تم تعيين نائب للرئيس و بالتالي تم نسف ملف التوريث من جذوره

تم إقالة وزراء رجال الأعمال و ها قد حان وقت محاكمتهم

تم وضع إطار زمني لتعديل المادتين 76 و 77 و قدره سبعين يوما 

المتغير الأساسي أنه تحت الضغط قبل النظام صراحة و ليس ضمنا كل هذه المطالب و تعهد بالتنفيذ علنا أمام كل المحافل الدولية و المحلية لذا لن يمكنه التراجع .. فلنضع الأمور في سياقها الحقيقي .. الحديث المحلي في غير أوقات الضغط يمكن التهرب أو التنصل منه و لكن في أوقات عصيبة مثل تلك لا يستطيع النظام المراوغة 

و لكن حتى لو افترضنا أن النظام يراوغ ليكسب مزيدا من الوقت فهل الحل الوحيد هو مواصلة التظاهر بكل الخسائر المترتبه عليه و التي بدأت من الأمس في تحويل دفة المساندة من كثير من المتابعين إلى دفة الحنق و الضيق من تعطل الحياة و ضيق الأرزاق؟

هناك حلول أخرى اسمها الجلوس على مائدة التفاوض 

سيقول قائل لا نثق في هذه النظام .. و بالفعل فهناك أزمة ثقة متبادلة 

و لكني سمعت بالأمس بعضا من قادة الشباب المتظاهرين يقول أن تنحي الرئيس لن يكفي للتوقف عن التظاهر بل هو الحد الأدنى و بعده يمكن التفكير في خطوات أخرى قبل فض الاعتصام 
و من هنا يستطيع النظام ايضا أن يقول و من يضمن لنا أننا لو استجبنا للشباب بتنحي الرئيس فسينتهي كل شيء؟

لم أجد عاقلا و احدا سواء كان في داخل لجنة الحكماء أو خارجها يقول أنه طالما كانت هناك أزمة ثقة فليس عيبا أن نطلب ضمانات؟ و لكل واحد منا الحق في التفكير في ماهية الضمانات 

و متى يمكن أن يحدث ذلك؟

عندما يجلس أطراف القضية وجها لوجه على مائدة المباحثات و يعرض كل طرف مطالبه على الآخر 

النقطة التي لا يدركها الشباب تحت طوفان المشاعر و تنحية العقل جانبا أن النظام يتهاوى بالفعل و أنه في هذه اللحظات يمكن بالتفاوض الحصول على كل المطالب باقل قدر من الخسائر 
أما استمرار لعبة عض الاصبع مع نظام عسكري ليس من عقيدته الاستسلام فيمكن أن تطول إلى القدر التي يجعل الشباب يخسر كثيرا من التعاطف نتيجة تردي الأحوال و التي تمس كل الشعب و ليس فقط المتظاهرين أو المؤيدين 

الثورة يجب أن يكون هدفها التحول للأحسن و ليس خسارة البلد بأكملها خصوصا و أن المتربصين كثير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

هؤلاء لا أمان لهم

بالأمس القريب وقف عمر سليمان وأقسم بأنه سيحافظ على أمن هذا الوطن وأبناءه

ثم خالف قسمه وترك زبانيته يرتعون بأفعالهم الإجراميه وإلى فجر اليوم من أعمال بلطجه إلى إعتقالات وماخفى كان أعظم

بالأمس أعلن رئيس الوزراء أن لاتدخل فى أعمال الصحفيين من الآن وستترك لهم حرية التعبير وبعد هذا البيان بدقائق

تم إعتقال مدير قناة الجزيره ومراسلها وبغض النظر عن أنها معنا أو ضدنا فهذا الفعل مشين فى حق الحريه وحق مصر 

التلفزيون المصرى بأوامر من وزير الإعلام يبث لنا أكاذيب وأخبار وهميه

أخبارهم التى يروجون لها وبكل حماس يبثوها عن طريق وسائل إعلامهم المزيفه بأن شباب هذه 

الثوره الموجودون على أرض التحريرمن الإخوان ثم مره متبوعين لإيران ومنهم من هو موالى لحماس أو الموساد أو أو

أصدقائهم الذين مازالو يعتقلو وللآن بمجرد خروجهم من الميدان


كل ذلك يجعل من هم فى الميدان وعلى المحك فاقد الثقه فى هؤلاء ثم من أين نأتى بالثقه وهم من إختيار الحاكم الأعظم وولائه الأول له

من اليوم الأول وأن أعلم تماما أنه لن يتنحى ولن يترك الحكم وإلى الآن وانا على قناعه تامه بذلك

لأنه فى السابق تعامل مع مصر على أنها ملكيه خاصه له فكيف الآن تريدون أن تنزعوها منه وهو فى قرارة نفسه يشعر أنها حق له

لا أعلم هل المفروض من الأبناء أن يضحو هم من أجل إستقرار البيت أم المفروض من رب الأسره أن يحتوى الموقف ويضحى هو من أجل هذا الإستقرار ؟

حقيقة لست مقتنعه تماما بمن يقول لى بما فيهم الرئيس نفسه أن تنحيه ستسبب الفوضى فى الوطن لأنه وبكل بساطه

ماذا إذا وافته المنيه ومات موتة فجائيه ؟

سأترك الإجابه للجميع

----------


## قلب مصر

بقاء النظام .. 

لمن دخلت عليهم لعبة الاستقرار الواهم




فليبقى لأنه لن يريد إراقة دماء أبناء الوطن 




فليبقى لأنه راجل دمه خفيف وبيحب يضحك الشعب ويلهيهم وينسيهم

----------


## قلب مصر

رسائل لم تصل للنظام

ولم تكن ستصل إلا بضحايا التحرير

رسالة شريفة أرسلها شاب مصري مخلص لم ينتمي في أي يوم من الأيام

لأي حزب أو حركة

أرسلها بعفوية وبمنتهى الأدب

أرسلها يوم 4 مايو 2008 

ويبدو أنها لم تصل إلى النظام ولا إلى حاشيته

فقرر آلاف ... بل ملايين الشباب أن يوصلوها بأنفسهم 

عل النظام يعي ويفهم ويقر بالفساد

الذي كان من الممكن تداركه قبل إزهاق الأرواح

ثلاث سنوات مرت على الرسالة ولم يقرأها أو يسمعها النظام

ولسان حال الرسالة هو لسان حالنا جميعا

أرجوكم بعد سماع الرسالة أن تقولوا لي

من الذي أوصل الأمور لما هي عليه الآن

النظام المستبد

أم أحرار التحرير

أسمعوها بأرواحكم وحكموا عقولكم ولا تستبد بكم اللحظة عن رؤى المستقبل

----------


## حمادو

من قال ان [COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]هدف[/COLOR] الشباب هو تنحي اللانظام فهو بذلك يجنى على الثورة ويقتلها....الهدف هو التحول للديموقراطية الحقيقية...والسبيل الوحيد للوصول لهذا الهدف هو خروج اللانظام وعلى رأسه الرئيس مبارك.

من يقول أن الإفتصاد المصري ينهار أقول له لو خمدت الثورة الآن لن يستطيع أي مصري الحصول على ثرواته المسروقة, بل سوف يعانى جميع المصريين من بطش الشرطة.. أما لو صمد الجميع فسوف تعاد لنا جميع ثرواتنا المنهوبة.

من يقول أن الأمن فى مصر ينهار أقول له ومتى كان هناك أمن فى الأساس؟؟؟ على الأقل الناس دلوقتى بتحمي بيوتها إنما قبل كده الأمن كان بيحمي النظام حساب الناس.

على العموم الأخبار حاليا بتبث بحث تقليص صلاحيات مبارك...كما أن سويسرا بالفعل اليوم قررت تجميد مليار ونص دولار من حسابات رجال أعمال وسياسيين مصريين (من أصل 40 مليار دولار )فى بنوكها إلى حين إنتهاء الثورة. أظن أن المبلغ دا لو رجع مصر بعد محاكمة رموز اللانظام, هانقدر نغطي "الخسائر" الإقتصادية التى تسبب فيها اللانظام المصري بسبب تعنته وتجاهله الواضح لمطالب المصريين.

كل هذا لم يتحقق إلا نتيجة الضغوط المتوالية على اللانظام المباركي.

----------


## قلب مصر

الله يرحمك يا شيخنا الكبير





ياريته يسمع نصيحتك ...

يارب نعي مغزى الكلام جيدا ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*الجارديان: ثروة عائلة مبارك تقدر بـ 70 مليار دولار*





نشرت صحيفة "الجارديان" تقريراً عن ثروة عائلة  الرئيس مبارك، نقلت فيه عن عدة خبراء تقديرهم لها بحوالى 70 مليار دولار  أمريكى، مشيرين إلى أن مبارك يمتلك أرصدة فى البنوك البريطانية والسويسرية  إلى جانب بعض الممتلكات الخاصة به فى الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة.
وبحسب التقرير الذى اختارت له الصحيفة صورة كلا من الرئيس مبارك ونجله  الأصغر جمال، أكدت الجارديان أن ثروة عائلة مبارك بحسب تحليل لخبراء الشرق  الأوسط، تتركز أغلبها فى بنوك بريطانيا وسويسرا كما أن جزءاً منها موظف فى  صورة عقارات فى كل من لندن ونيويورك ولوس أنجلوس ومناطق باهظة الثمن على  ساحل البحر الأحمر.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أنه بعد 30 عاماً قضاها مبارك رئيساً، فإنه حصل على صفقات  استثمارية حقق منها مكاسب تقدر بمئات الملايين من الجنيهات، لافتة إلى أنه  تم أخذ أغلب هذه المكاسب خارج مصر وإيداعها فى حسابات مصرفية سرية أو  استثمارها فى منازل وفنادق راقية.

وقالت الجارديان إنه بحسب تقرير نشرته صحيفة الأخبار العام الماضى، " لم  توضح الصحيفة إذا كانت الأخبار المصرية أو اللبنانية"، فإن مبارك لديه  عقارات فى مانهاتن وبيفرلى هيلزكما أن نجليه علاء وجمال، من المليارديرات  مشيرة إلى أن احتجاجاً أقيم أمام منزل جمال مبارك فى منطقة بيلرافبا بوسط  لندن خلال الفترة الماضية سلط الضوء على شهية العائلة لامتلاك أصول غربية.
ونقلت الصحيفة عن أمانى جمال، أستاذ العلوم السياسية فى جامعة برنستون،  قولها إن المشاريع التجارية التى أجراها مبارك من خلال الحكومة قد أدت إلى  تراكم ثروته الشخصية، وأضافت أن هناك المزيد من الفساد وخنق الموارد العامة  لتحقيق مكاسب شخصية لافتة إلى أن هذا هو النمط الذى ينتهجه الحكام  المستبدون فى الشرق الأوسط، ومن ثم فإن أموالهم لا يتم أخذها خلال مغادرتهم  السلطة لأنهم يخططون لهذا جيدا.

أما كريستوفر ديفيدسون، أستاذ سياسات الشرق الأوسط فى جامعة درهام، فأكد  للجارديان أن عائلة مبارك "الرئيس وزوجته ونجليه" كانوا قادرين على جمع  الثروة من خلال عدد من الشراكات التجارية مع مستثمرين وشركات أجنبية.

 وأشار الباحث السياسى إلى أن معظم الدول الخليجية التى تطلب أجانب تمنح  الشريك التجارى المحلى حصة 51% فى المشاريع المبتدئة وفى مصر، فإن الرقم  يقترب عادة من 20%، لكنه لا يزال يمنح للسياسيين مصدراً من المكاسب الضخمة  بدون مصاريف كبيرة وفى ظل نسبة مخاطر أقل.

ونقلت الصحيفة عن علاء الدين العسار فى كتابه "الفرعون الأخير مبارك  والمستقبل الغامض فى عصر أوباما" قوله إن عائلة مبارك تملك العديد من  العقارات فى مصر، بعضها موروث من الرؤساء السابقين ومن عصر الملكية، وبعضها  الآخر حصل عليه الرئيس بنفسه.. كما أن عدداً من الفنادق والأراضى المحيطة  بشرم الشيخ كانت مصدرًا لثروة مبارك.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> من قال ان [COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]هدف[/COLOR] الشباب هو تنحي اللانظام فهو بذلك يجنى على الثورة ويقتلها....الهدف هو التحول للديموقراطية الحقيقية...والسبيل الوحيد للوصول لهذا الهدف هو خروج اللانظام وعلى رأسه الرئيس مبارك.
> 
> من يقول أن الإفتصاد المصري ينهار أقول له لو خمدت الثورة الآن لن يستطيع أي مصري الحصول على ثرواته المسروقة, بل سوف يعانى جميع المصريين من بطش الشرطة.. أما لو صمد الجميع فسوف تعاد لنا جميع ثرواتنا المنهوبة.
> 
> من يقول أن الأمن فى مصر ينهار أقول له ومتى كان هناك أمن فى الأساس؟؟؟ على الأقل الناس دلوقتى بتحمي بيوتها إنما قبل كده الأمن كان بيحمي النظام حساب الناس.
> 
> على العموم الأخبار حاليا بتبث بحث تقليص صلاحيات مبارك...كما أن سويسرا بالفعل اليوم قررت تجميد مليار ونص دولار من حسابات رجال أعمال وسياسيين مصريين (من أصل 40 مليار دولار )فى بنوكها إلى حين إنتهاء الثورة. أظن أن المبلغ دا لو رجع مصر بعد محاكمة رموز اللانظام, هانقدر نغطي "الخسائر" الإقتصادية التى تسبب فيها اللانظام المصري بسبب تعنته وتجاهله الواضح لمطالب المصريين.
> 
> كل هذا لم يتحقق إلا نتيجة الضغوط المتوالية على اللانظام المباركي.


*اتفق معك تماما حمادو*
*لو انتهت الثورة الان ستعود ريما لعادتها القديمة كما نقول في امثالنا الشعبية*
*لن تجني الثورة ثمارها الا بالاستمرار*
*هم ضحوا بدمائهم* 
*الا نضحي ببعض الجوع و الخوف*
*حتي نجني الثمار*
*سيستغرب البعض من تغير موقفي الرافض لا ستمرار الثورة*
*و لكن ما رايته من تصريحات من مسئولين مصريين هو ما دفعني لتغيير موقفي*
*في الوقت الذي يخرج علينا سيادة نائب الرئيس و يقول انه لا توجد اعتقالات*
*في ذات الوقت تنشر الفضائيات - بعيد عن الجزيرة التي تسبب حساسية للكثير و بعيدا عن الاعلام المصري الذي يؤدي الي التخلف احيانا - عن حملة اعتقالات بين الثوار*
*ما يبث علي اليو تيوب من فيديوهات مسجلة لهروب بعض السجناء في حماية رجال الشرطة في مشاهد ليس فيها اي لبس و من اشخاص عدة مما يفيد بانها غير " مفبركة "* 
*ما يبث من فيديوهات لدهس المتظاهرين تحت سيارات الاسعاف و الشرطة و سيارات تحمل ارقاما ديبلوماسية هو مهزلة بكل المقاييس* 
*و نكتفي بنبا تحديد اقامة وزير الداخلية و اعتقال اربعة من مساعديه منهم مساعده للامن العام*
*اذا انتهت الثورة الان فكلنا بلا استثناء سنكون*
*وراء الشمس*
*و تضيع دماء هؤلاء الرائعون*
*الذي يصفهم الاعلام المصري بالعمالة و الخونة و ان من يتظاهر يتظاهر خوفا من اسلحة الاخوان المسلطة الي صدور هؤلاء او في نذير مبلغ مائة و خمسون دولار - ذهبت هناك لاحاول ان احصل علي هذا المبلغ الكبير لكن للاسف حصلت علي نصف رغيف جبنة قريش -* 
*هذه الصور المزيفة التي تطعن هؤلاء في وطنيتهم*
*دعتني الي تغيير نظرتي علي الفور*
*ليس كل من في ميدان التحرير اخوان هناك كل طوائف الشعب*
*المحجبات و المتبرجات*
*الشيوخ و العلمانيين* 
*المتزمتون و المتحررون*
*المدخنون و من يرون ان التدخين حرام*
*و لم يثر بين ايهم اي حديث عن انتمائاتهم هذه*
*و لكنهم كانوا يتحدثوا عن شيء واحد*
*سقوط الاستبداد*
*هلا افقنا يا سادة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الجارديان: ثروة عائلة مبارك تقدر بـ 70 مليار دولار*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نشرت صحيفة "الجارديان" تقريراً عن ثروة عائلة الرئيس مبارك، نقلت فيه عن عدة خبراء تقديرهم لها بحوالى 70 مليار دولار أمريكى، مشيرين إلى أن مبارك يمتلك أرصدة فى البنوك البريطانية والسويسرية إلى جانب بعض الممتلكات الخاصة به فى الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة.
> وبحسب التقرير الذى اختارت له الصحيفة صورة كلا من الرئيس مبارك ونجله الأصغر جمال، أكدت الجارديان أن ثروة عائلة مبارك بحسب تحليل لخبراء الشرق الأوسط، تتركز أغلبها فى بنوك بريطانيا وسويسرا كما أن جزءاً منها موظف فى صورة عقارات فى كل من لندن ونيويورك ولوس أنجلوس ومناطق باهظة الثمن على ساحل البحر الأحمر.
> 
> ...


*ارجو الا يظهر اعلامنا المحلي و يقول ان الجارديان صحيفة عميلة و مرتزقة و ...و*
*جيهان ...*
*هذا ادعي ان نفيق*
*هذا ادعي ان نفيق
*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

لمن لمن ينادون بضرورة إستمرار النظام 
أريد أن أسألهم عن السبب ؟
للأسف حاولت مرارا أن أقنع نفسى بهذا التفكير لكنى وجدت أن مجرد محاولة التفكير به خيانه لمن هم على أرض الميدان
خيانه لهؤلاء الشهداء التى أريقت دمائهم بفعل فاعل من أجل  حرية وطن سلب منا

حتى مايسمونهم بلجنة الحكماء وكثير من الأشخاص الذين يريدون أن يركبو الثوره ماهم سوى أشخاص يضعون إقتراحات لكسب الوقت وإيجاد مخرج لهذا النظام رغم حسن نوايا كثيرين منهم
لكنهم لايدرون أنهم يتعاملون مع نظام طاغى يتكلم كثيرا ولايفعل إلا فسادا وإجراما

----------


## ابن طيبة

جاء طوفان نوح !
المدينة تغرق شيئا ... فشيئا
تفر العصافير ،
والماء يعلو ..
على درجات البيوت – الحوانيت – مبنى البريد – البنوك 
التماثيل ( أجدادنا الخالدين ) – المعابد – أجولة القمح
مستشفيات الولادة – بوابة السجن – دار الولاية – 
أروقة الثكنات الحصينة ..
العصافير تجلو ..
رويدا .. رويدا ..
ويطفو الإوز على الماء
يطفو الأثاث ..
ولعبة طفل ..
وشهقة أم حزينة ..
الصبايا يلوحن فوق السطوح !
جاء طوفان نوح ...

هاهم الحكماء يفرون نحو السفينة 
المغنون – سائس خيل الأمير – المرابون – قاضي القضاة ( .. ومملوكه )
حامل السيف – راقصة المعبد ( ابتهجت عندما انتشلت شعرها المستعار )
جباة الضرائب – مستوردو شحنات السلاح 
عشيق الأميرة في سمته الأنثوي الصبوح
جاء طوفان نوح !

هاهم الجبناء يفرون نحو السفينة 
بينما كنت ..
كان شباب المدينة..
يلجمون جواد المياه الجموح
ينقلون المياه على الكتفين
ويستبقون الزمن
يبتنون سدود الحجارة ...
علهم ينقذون مهاد الصبا والحضارة
علهم ينقذون ... الوطن!
صاح بي سيد الفلك – قبل حلول السكينة - :
’’ انج من بلد ... لم تعد فيه روح ‘‘
قلت :
طوبى لمن طعموا خبزه ..
في الزمان الحسن
وأداروا له الظهر ..
يوم المحن!
ولنا المجد – نحن الذين وقفنا –
( وقد طمس الله أسماءنا )
نتحدى الدمار
ونأوى إلى جبل لا يموت 
( يسمونه الشعب! )
نأبى الفرار ..
ونأبى النزوح !

كان قلبي الذي نسجته الجروح ..
كان قلبي الذي لعنته الشُروح ..
يرقد – الآن - فوق بقايا المدينة
وردة من عطن ..
هادئا ...
بعد أن قال *’’ لا ‘‘* للسفينة ..
*.. وأحب الوطن !
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> الشباب المعتصمون في ميدان التحرير لا يشكك أحد في وطنيتهم .. و لا في النقلة النوعية التي أحدثوها على كل الأصعدة من خلال ثورتهم
> 
> و لكن هؤلاء الشباب ليس لهم قيادة تتحدث باسمهم لذا حاولت كل فرق المعارضة الأخرى ركوب الموجة و استلاب ثمرة الثورة 
> 
> ائتلاف المعارضة يرفض الحوار مع الرئاسة و بعد يوم واحد من تجاوز الرئيس لهم بتوجيه خطابه للشعب مباشرة يتراجعون و يقبلون الحوار .. لماذ يا ترى؟ و اين هو الثبات على المبدأ و الثبات على المواقف أو الثبات حتى تتحقق المطالب؟ بمجرد أن شعروا أن البساط يسحب من تحت ارجلهم سارعوا بالعودة إلى مسرح الأحداث 
> 
> الشباب الثائر مفعم بالطاقة .. و تلك الطاقة هي المحفز الأساسي للتغيير .. و لكن يلزم لكل ثورة رؤية للمستقبل .. و الثورة الحالية اختصرت رؤيتها للمستقبل في هدف واحد هو اسقاط النظام
> و سؤال بسيط لهذا الشباب أرجو أن يجدوا الوقت للإجابة عليه .. ماذا بعد ؟
> 
> ...


اذا كان مبارك قال // استقلال تام للقضاء ..والغاء قانون الطوارئ ..وشكل حكومه انتقاليه ..
وقتها كنت من الممكن الا تري تظاهرات ..
ولكنه تعامل بالقكاره مع مطالب الجماهير 
ولعلك تري جميع رؤساء العالم بلا استثناء يطالبون مبارك بتسليم السلطه 
والنهايه انه اصبح مغضوب عليه 
دوليا ..وشعبيا 
دوليا وصل الجد الي اسرائيل التي قال فيها باراك بان مبارك انتهي ...وللابد 

ولعلي اذكره ثانيه بشرف العسكريه الذي هو احد رجالها المخضرمين ولا انكر .. 
ان عليه تقبل الخساره اذا وجد في الانتصار رائحه خبيثه ..


دمت بخير وود فاضل 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لا تصالحْ!
شعر: أمل دنقل
(1 )
لا تصالحْ!
..ولو منحوك الذهب
أترى حين أفقأ عينيك
ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما..
هل ترى..؟
هي أشياء لا تشترى..:
ذكريات الطفولة بين أخيك وبينك،
حسُّكما - فجأةً - بالرجولةِ،
هذا الحياء الذي يكبت الشوق.. حين تعانقُهُ،
الصمتُ - مبتسمين - لتأنيب أمكما..
وكأنكما
ما تزالان طفلين!
تلك الطمأنينة الأبدية بينكما:
أنَّ سيفانِ سيفَكَ..
صوتانِ صوتَكَ
أنك إن متَّ:
للبيت ربٌّ
وللطفل أبْ
هل يصير دمي -بين عينيك- ماءً؟
أتنسى ردائي الملطَّخَ بالدماء..
تلبس -فوق دمائي- ثيابًا مطرَّزَةً بالقصب؟
إنها الحربُ!
قد تثقل القلبَ..
لكن خلفك عار العرب
لا تصالحْ..
ولا تتوخَّ الهرب!
(2)
لا تصالح على الدم.. حتى بدم!
لا تصالح! ولو قيل رأس برأسٍ
أكلُّ الرؤوس سواءٌ؟
أقلب الغريب كقلب أخيك؟!
أعيناه عينا أخيك؟!
وهل تتساوى يدٌ.. سيفها كان لك
بيدٍ سيفها أثْكَلك؟
سيقولون:
جئناك كي تحقن الدم..
جئناك. كن -يا أمير- الحكم
سيقولون:
ها نحن أبناء عم.
قل لهم: إنهم لم يراعوا العمومة فيمن هلك
واغرس السيفَ في جبهة الصحراء
إلى أن يجيب العدم
إنني كنت لك
فارسًا،
وأخًا،
وأبًا،
ومَلِك!
(3)
لا تصالح ..
ولو حرمتك الرقاد
صرخاتُ الندامة
وتذكَّر..
(إذا لان قلبك للنسوة اللابسات السواد ولأطفالهن الذين تخاصمهم الابتسامة)
أن بنتَ أخيك "اليمامة"
زهرةٌ تتسربل -في سنوات الصبا-
بثياب الحداد
كنتُ، إن عدتُ:
تعدو على دَرَجِ القصر،
تمسك ساقيَّ عند نزولي..
فأرفعها -وهي ضاحكةٌ-
فوق ظهر الجواد
ها هي الآن.. صامتةٌ
حرمتها يدُ الغدر:
من كلمات أبيها،
ارتداءِ الثياب الجديدةِ
من أن يكون لها -ذات يوم- أخٌ!
من أبٍ يتبسَّم في عرسها..
وتعود إليه إذا الزوجُ أغضبها..
وإذا زارها.. يتسابق أحفادُه نحو أحضانه،
لينالوا الهدايا..
ويلهوا بلحيته (وهو مستسلمٌ)
ويشدُّوا العمامة..
لا تصالح!
فما ذنب تلك اليمامة
لترى العشَّ محترقًا.. فجأةً،
وهي تجلس فوق الرماد؟!
(4)
لا تصالح
ولو توَّجوك بتاج الإمارة
كيف تخطو على جثة ابن أبيكَ..؟
وكيف تصير المليكَ..
على أوجهِ البهجة المستعارة؟
كيف تنظر في يد من صافحوك..
فلا تبصر الدم..
في كل كف؟
إن سهمًا أتاني من الخلف..
سوف يجيئك من ألف خلف
فالدم -الآن- صار وسامًا وشارة
لا تصالح،
ولو توَّجوك بتاج الإمارة
إن عرشَك: سيفٌ
وسيفك: زيفٌ
إذا لم تزنْ -بذؤابته- لحظاتِ الشرف
واستطبت- الترف
(5)
لا تصالح
ولو قال من مال عند الصدامْ
".. ما بنا طاقة لامتشاق الحسام.."
عندما يملأ الحق قلبك:
تندلع النار إن تتنفَّسْ
ولسانُ الخيانة يخرس
لا تصالح
ولو قيل ما قيل من كلمات السلام
كيف تستنشق الرئتان النسيم المدنَّس؟
كيف تنظر في عيني امرأة..
أنت تعرف أنك لا تستطيع حمايتها؟
كيف تصبح فارسها في الغرام؟
كيف ترجو غدًا.. لوليد ينام
-كيف تحلم أو تتغنى بمستقبلٍ لغلام
وهو يكبر -بين يديك- بقلب مُنكَّس؟
لا تصالح
ولا تقتسم مع من قتلوك الطعام
وارْوِ قلبك بالدم..
واروِ التراب المقدَّس..
واروِ أسلافَكَ الراقدين..
إلى أن تردَّ عليك العظام!
(6)
لا تصالح
ولو ناشدتك القبيلة
باسم حزن "الجليلة"
أن تسوق الدهاءَ
وتُبدي -لمن قصدوك- القبول
سيقولون:
ها أنت تطلب ثأرًا يطول
فخذ -الآن- ما تستطيع:
قليلاً من الحق..
في هذه السنوات القليلة
إنه ليس ثأرك وحدك،
لكنه ثأر جيلٍ فجيل
وغدًا..
سوف يولد من يلبس الدرع كاملةً،
يوقد النار شاملةً،
يطلب الثأرَ،
يستولد الحقَّ،
من أَضْلُع المستحيل
لا تصالح
ولو قيل إن التصالح حيلة
إنه الثأرُ
تبهتُ شعلته في الضلوع..
إذا ما توالت عليها الفصول..
ثم تبقى يد العار مرسومة (بأصابعها الخمس)
فوق الجباهِ الذليلة!
(7)
لا تصالحْ، ولو حذَّرتْك النجوم
ورمى لك كهَّانُها بالنبأ..
كنت أغفر لو أنني متُّ..
ما بين خيط الصواب وخيط الخطأ.
لم أكن غازيًا،
لم أكن أتسلل قرب مضاربهم
أو أحوم وراء التخوم
لم أمد يدًا لثمار الكروم
أرض بستانِهم لم أطأ
لم يصح قاتلي بي: "انتبه"!
كان يمشي معي..
ثم صافحني..
ثم سار قليلاً
ولكنه في الغصون اختبأ!
فجأةً:
ثقبتني قشعريرة بين ضعلين..
واهتزَّ قلبي -كفقاعة- وانفثأ!
وتحاملتُ، حتى احتملت على ساعديَّ
فرأيتُ: ابن عمي الزنيم
واقفًا يتشفَّى بوجه لئيم
لم يكن في يدي حربةٌ
أو سلاح قديم،
لم يكن غير غيظي الذي يتشكَّى الظمأ
(8)
لا تصالحُ..
إلى أن يعود الوجود لدورته الدائرة:
النجوم.. لميقاتها
والطيور.. لأصواتها
والرمال.. لذراتها
والقتيل لطفلته الناظرة
كل شيء تحطم في لحظة عابرة:
الصبا - بهجةُ الأهل - صوتُ الحصان - التعرفُ  بالضيف - همهمةُ القلب حين يرى برعماً في الحديقة يذوي - الصلاةُ لكي ينزل  المطر الموسميُّ - مراوغة القلب حين يرى طائر الموتِ 
وهو يرفرف فوق المبارزة الكاسرة
كلُّ شيءٍ تحطَّم في نزوةٍ فاجرة
والذي اغتالني: ليس ربًا..
ليقتلني بمشيئته
ليس أنبل مني.. ليقتلني بسكينته
ليس أمهر مني.. ليقتلني باستدارتِهِ الماكرة
لا تصالحْ
فما الصلح إلا معاهدةٌ بين ندَّينْ..
(في شرف القلب)
لا تُنتقَصْ
والذي اغتالني مَحضُ لصْ
سرق الأرض من بين عينيَّ
والصمت يطلقُ ضحكته الساخرة!
(9)
لا تصالح
فليس سوى أن تريد
أنت فارسُ هذا الزمان الوحيد
وسواك.. المسوخ!
(10)
لا تصالحْ
لا تصالحْ 





*

----------


## ابن البلد

> الثورة يجب أن يكون هدفها التحول للأحسن و ليس خسارة البلد بأكملها خصوصا و أن المتربصين كثير


تسلم أيدك يا فاضل
قرأت مشاركتك بكل سعادة لوجود أفكار عقلانية أتمنى أنها توصل للجميع 
وعدم الإنسياق وراء التعنت

دون الوصول لحل فقط من أجل التشبث بمطلبنا

----------


## قلب مصر

فيديو هام أرجو أن تتطلعوا عليه

----------


## ابن البلد

> ماذا إذا وافته المنيه ومات موتة فجائيه ؟


وقتها هيحكم رئيس مجلس الشعب
المطلوب حله
ومفيش دستور هيتغير 
لحد ما يتعين رئيس جديد

----------


## قلب مصر

هل بعد أن تشاهدو هذا الفيديو ستظلوا مقتنعين بأن هناك مؤامرات تحاك من قبل متظاهري ميدان التحرير

هل لازلتم مقتنعين بأن من هناك يريدون تلويث شرف وسمعة مصر

هل لازلتم مقتنعين بأن الحل هو الاستسلام المشين لقرارات السلطة بالانسحاب من الميدان

حتى يعم الاستقرار والرخاء البلاد

الاستقرار والرخاء الذي كان يغرقنا في السنوات العجاف

----------


## قلب مصر

> وقتها هيحكم رئيس مجلس الشعب
> المطلوب حله
> ومفيش دستور هيتغير 
> لحد ما يتعين رئيس جديد


إذا تم حل مجلس الشعب وحدث فراغ في منصب رئيس الجمهورية
فإن من يتسلم سلطات رئيس الجمهورية هو رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا
وهو رجل يتسم بالنزاهة والشجاعة والوطنية
فلما لا تسلم له الأمور ويتنحى الرئيس ويحل مجلسي الشعب والشورى
ويتم إعلان انتخابات رئاسية وتشريعية على الفور حتى يتم تعديل الدستور في البنود الكثيرة التي تحتاج لتعديل فيه

----------


## ابن البلد

> هل بعد أن تشاهدو هذا الفيديو ستظلوا مقتنعين بأن هناك مؤامرات تحاك 
> 
> هل لازلتم مقتنعين بأن من هناك يريدون تلويث شرف وسمعة مصر


أنا مازلت مقتنع

المهم الآن ان مشاء الله
بقينا محتاجين اجانب وأروبيين نستشهد بيهم علشان يقنعونا 

وبعدين الراجل في الآخر طلع بيتكلم عن تونس


وأحنا مش تونس

 :4:

----------


## ابن البلد

> إذا تم حل مجلس الشعب وحدث فراغ في منصب رئيس الجمهورية
> فإن من يتسلم سلطات رئيس الجمهورية هو رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا
> وهو رجل يتسم بالنزاهة والشجاعة والوطنية
> فلما لا تسلم له الأمور ويتنحى الرئيس ويحل مجلسي الشعب والشورى
> ويتم إعلان انتخابات رئاسية وتشريعية على الفور حتى يتم تعديل الدستور في البنود الكثيرة التي تحتاج لتعديل فيه


أم يوسف
أنتي بتعدلي مشاركاتك بعد ما بتنزليها

وانا مش هقدر أرد عليكي بالشكل ده 

على كل حال
إذا توفي
فلا يجوز حل مجلس الشعب من قبل متوفي

----------


## ابن البلد

إستقالة أعضاء هيئة مكتب الحزب الوطني الحاكم
تعيين حسام بدراوي أمين عام للحزب وأمين عام للسياسات الحزب الوطني

ده معناه أيه ؟

----------


## قلب مصر

> هل بعد أن تشاهدو هذا الفيديو ستظلوا مقتنعين بأن هناك مؤامرات تحاك من قبل متظاهري ميدان التحرير
> 
> هل لازلتم مقتنعين بأن من هناك يريدون تلويث شرف وسمعة مصر
> 
> هل لازلتم مقتنعين بأن الحل هو الاستسلام المشين لقرارات السلطة بالانسحاب من الميدان
> 
> حتى يعم الاستقرار والرخاء البلاد
> 
> الاستقرار والرخاء الذي كان يغرقنا في السنوات العجاف



ابن البلد أنا مش بعدل مشاركاتي بعد ما بنزلها
تم التعديل في المشاركة دي تحديدا لأن فيديو المشاركة رقم 177 اتكرر خطأ في المشاركة 179 وتم تعديله اول ما اكتشفت تكراره ونزلت الفيديو اللي كان مقصود نزوله

----------


## ابن البلد

> ابن البلد أنا مش بعدل مشاركاتي بعد ما بنزلها
> تم التعديل في المشاركة دي تحديدا لأن فيديو المشاركة رقم 177 اتكرر خطأ في المشاركة 179 وتم تعديله اول ما اكتشفت تكراره ونزلت الفيديو اللي كان مقصود نزوله



طيب  :2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*كل  واحد بيتكلم وعمال يقول ويتكلم ويؤيد استمرار اللى بيحصل دا 

يفكر فى غيره اللى بقاله ستة ايام مفيش فى جيبه جنيه ويفكر ويقرأ الحدث كويس ويشوف اللى بيركبوا الموجة على اكتافنا

ويااستاذ معتز 

انا باقسم بالله ان فى الميدان بيتوزع فلوس على المتظاهرين ودا بيحصل امام الكثير منا .

كل واحد يفضل يقول اصبروا وبكرة الامور تتعدل

لكن لو هو جرب انه ما بياكلش غير رغيف العيش لمدة ستة ايام هيحس بغيره اللى عاوزين البلد تستقر 

وابقوا ورونا البرادعى وايمن نور والاخوان بتوعكم هيعملوا ايه

حرام عليكم والله الناس تعبت هى كمان هو احنا مش من الشعب زيكم ولا ايه؟
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> طيب


من غير ألوان حمراء وسوداء وزرقاء
بيبهيألي في فرق كبير قوي لما تتهم حد أنه بيعدل في مشاركاته بعد ما بينزلها ودا يشكك في مصداقية الانسان
وما بين تعديل في مشاركة واحدة حصل فيها تكرار وتم تعديلها من قبل ما تنزل مشاركتك اللي بترد فيها على الخبر بخمس دقائق على الأقل

وإصرارك على التصيد غير مفهوم وغير مبرر

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا مع الثورة ومع مطالبها والتشبث بتحقيقها ودلوقتي ..
وبروح ميدان التحرير
ومباكلش كنتاكي
ومفيش كنتاكي بيتقدم  في التحرير للمتظاهرين
ومحدش بيدينا فلوس
ومش عميلة ومش بفسد في الأرض
وبحب مصر جدا 
وحزينة على الخراب اللي فيها
ومش مسامحة في اتهامنا بقلة الأدب
ومش مسامحة اللي دعى علينا نتحرق بجاز وسخ
ونفسي مصر تتغير للأحسن ومصر حتتغير شئنا أو أبينا
عشنا أو متنا
مشينا من التحرير أو قعدنا

----------


## ابن البلد

> *كل  واحد بيتكلم وعمال يقول ويتكلم ويؤيد استمرار اللى بيحصل دا 
> 
> يفكر فى غيره اللى بقاله ستة ايام مفيش فى جيبه جنيه ويفكر ويقرأ الحدث كويس ويشوف اللى بيركبوا الموجة على اكتافنا
> 
> ويااستاذ معتز 
> 
> انا باقسم بالله ان فى الميدان بيتوزع فلوس على المتظاهرين ودا بيحصل امام الكثير منا .
> 
> كل واحد يفضل يقول اصبروا وبكرة الامور تتعدل
> ...


 كلامك سليم يا هيثم بس
هو في حاجه لازم نوضحها
أن أحنا فعلا كنا مع المظاهرات

بس لما الموضوع يزيد عن حده هيتقلب ضدده

خلاص نتفضل نشوف التعديلات اللي هتحصل

ومن رأيي بس مش متأكد
أن في أنقسامات كتيرة  في الحكومة 
وقلب الترابيزة على كل محاولات الإنقاذ

فنسيب مجال للناس تتابع التعديلات والتغييرات المطلوبة
ونسيب مجال للناس تحكم البلد من الهرج والمرج والفوضي اللي بيتحصل يوم بعد يوم

ولو محصلش ننزلهم كلهم 
خلاص الكل عرف الطريقة
وخصوصا أننا هنقدر نتأكد في وقت قليل

الموضوع مش خطة هتحقق في خمس سنين ولا عشر سنين

دي كلها ست شهور

هيبات تأثيرها بعد شهرين بالظبط

مع العلم 
أن البعض مننا وانا على رأسهم من النوع اللي مبيعجبوش العجب

----------


## اليمامة

معلش سؤال على الماشى..
هو اللى بيعدل فى مشاركاته بعد ما بينزلها عيب  واللا ايه يا جماعة ؟!!! :: 
بيبقى موش صادق
بسأل بجد والله..
أصل أنا من النوعية الفظيعة مع الأسف..مع الأسى..
بعدل كتير
علشان بغلط فى الكتابة كتير حتى بعد ما براجعها بكتشف أخطاء
ولما بقراها تانى بحس انى عايزة اقول حاجة تانية وأضيفها ..
أعمل ايه..نفسى بجد أتعالج ..
سؤال كمان معلش
هى قضية التعديل لها علاقة بالثورة ؟
ههههههههههه
معلش رجعت أعدل.. :: 
علشان نسيت أسأل
هو التعديل موش خيار متاح وقانونى وعادى يعنى..
ياريت ماتشغلونيش بقى..وخلونى أركز مع الناس اللى بتموت علشانا..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> إستقالة أعضاء هيئة مكتب الحزب الوطني الحاكم
> تعيين حسام بدراوي أمين عام للحزب وأمين عام للسياسات الحزب الوطني
> 
> ده معناه أيه ؟



زي فكره 
المضاد الحيوي بالظبط

----------


## ابن البلد

> ونفسي مصر تتغير للأحسن ومصر حتتغير شئنا أو أبينا
> عشنا أو متنا
> مشينا من التحرير أو قعدنا


أنتي قولتيها يا أم يوسف أهوو




> مشينا من التحرير أو قعدنا


يعني المتواجدين في التحرير وجودهم تحصيل حاصل

يبقه يروحوا بقه والكل يشوف شغله 
وتتغير مصر للأحسن إن شاء الله 


ده كل اللي بنتمناه

----------


## طائر الشرق

*طب مش لما المعارضة تتفق على واحد يبقى هو الواجهة بتاعتهم يا محمدحسين




*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *كل  واحد بيتكلم وعمال يقول ويتكلم ويؤيد استمرار اللى بيحصل دا 
> 
> يفكر فى غيره اللى بقاله ستة ايام مفيش فى جيبه جنيه ويفكر ويقرأ الحدث كويس ويشوف اللى بيركبوا الموجة على اكتافنا
> 
> ويااستاذ معتز 
> 
> انا باقسم بالله ان فى الميدان بيتوزع فلوس على المتظاهرين ودا بيحصل امام الكثير منا .
> 
> كل واحد يفضل يقول اصبروا وبكرة الامور تتعدل
> ...


و مفكرتش مين اللي وصل الناس دي لكده ؟
طب تفتكر لو قامت حرب الناس دي هتلاقي فلوس ولا لأ؟
مين اللي وصل الناس دي لكده ورصيده في البنوك 70 مليار دولار و ما خفي كان اعظم؟!
الناس اللي في الميدان دول موجودين عشان الناس اللي انت بتتكلم عليهم دول 
وبلاش بقى نغمة بيوزعوا فلوس دي بالله عليك عشان ميصحش
ومسمعتش ان الناس في الميدان عدى عليهم يوم بيتقتلوا وممنوع عنهم الدواء و الاكل خلص من عندهم ؟
طب ايه اللي يجبر الآف من الناس على المبيت في الشارع بأطفالهم ونسائهم في عز البرد ؟؟ مفكرتش في دي كمان 
اما بقى عن الأسماء اللي ذكرتها سلفا 
احنا خلااااااااص بنتحرر خلي اللي يقول يقول واللي عاوز يركب الموجة ينور 
لكن الشعب خلاص هوا اللي هيختار

----------


## ابن البلد

> معلش سؤال على الماشى..
> هو اللى بيعدل فى مشاركاته بعد ما بينزلها عيب  واللا ايه يا جماعة ؟!!!
> بيبقى موش صادق
> بسأل بجد والله..
> أصل أنا من النوعية الفظيعة مع الأسف..مع الأسى..
> بعدل كتير
> علشان بغلط فى الكتابة كتير حتى بعد ما براجعها بكتشف أخطاء
> ولما بقراها تانى بحس انى عايزة اقول حاجة تانية وأضيفها ..
> أعمل ايه..نفسى بجد أتعالج ..
> ...


أكيد طبعا مش عيب
لكن لما يكون الرد مبني على الفيديو المضاف
ويتشال ويضاف واحد غيره 

أو الرد مبني على جملة في الموضوع تم حذفها بعد الرد او أثناء الرد 

بيتهيألي مشكلة كبيرة

أن يبان العضو اللي بيرد أنه بيتكلم مع نفسه وكأنه ضايع مشافش أصلا 
ولا قرأ

قضية التعديل هي أساس المظاهرات

----------


## ابن البلد

> زي فكره 
> المضاد الحيوي بالظبط


مش عارف يا محمد

بس بيتهيألي بإقصاء صفوت الشريف وجمال مبارك 

زي ما يكونوا عملوا بتر مش مضاد حيوي فقط

----------


## قلب مصر

هل يتخيل أيا منكم لو أن الثورة انفضت على هذا النحو
وكله واحد روح بيته
أن مطالبنا اتحققت
طب ازاي اتحققت ورأس النظام لازال موجود
أساس النظام الفاسد لا زال قائم
وما يبنى على فساد سيكون فاسد
هل لكم أن تتخيلوا لو أن الثورة انفضت على هذا النحو الذي يرغبون فضه
هل سيستطيع أي إنسان مستقبلا أن يرفع صوته شاكيا من أي شيئ
أول شيئ سيقال له من أقرب المقربين إليه
ياعم اتلهي بقى وديتونا في داهية انتو عايزين مننا ايه تاني
وسنسكت
كنا نخاف النظام في الماضي ونكمم أصواتنا خوفا منه
أصبح لزاما علينا أن نكمم أصواتنا الآن ونتغاضى الطرف
 لأن منا من هم يكتمون أصواتنا حتى تعيش مصر مستقرة
وأين هو الاستقرار الذي تعيشونه وأين هو العمار
هل نسينا في غضون عشرة أيام ما كان عليه الحال قبل الثورة
هل تصدقون هذه الوعود الزائفة
من سيستطيع إذا ما انفضت الثورة 
أن يرفع رأسه وصوته ويطالب بحقه في ظل هذا الارهاب الفكري الذي يناط به من المقربين
أرجوكم كفوا أيديكم والسنتكم التي تذبحنا أكثر مما يذبحنا النظام والبلطجية
ولا تتخيلوا أنكم ستعيشون عيشة هانئة وتناموا قريري الأعين إذا ما ذهب أولئك المرابضون في ميدان التحرير
فبهم سيتحقق الاستقرار وإن طال أمده

الشيخ محمد حسان من ميدان التحرير

----------


## اليمامة

> أكيد طبعا مش عيب
> لكن لما يكون الرد مبني على الفيديو المضاف
> ويتشال ويضاف واحد غيره 
> 
> أو الرد مبني على جملة في الموضوع تم حذفها بعد الرد او أثناء الرد 
> 
> بيتهيألي مشكلة كبيرة
> 
> أن يبان العضو اللي بيرد أنه بيتكلم مع نفسه وكأنه ضايع مشافش أصلا 
> ...


 :36 2 25: 

انت بتسكت بتسكت وبتطلع بفنتازيا تراجيدية عبقرية..
تمام..
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> و مفكرتش مين اللي وصل الناس دي لكده ؟
> طب تفتكر لو قامت حرب الناس دي هتلاقي فلوس ولا لأ؟
> مين اللي وصل الناس دي لكده ورصيده في البنوك 70 مليار دولار و ما خفي كان اعظم؟!
> الناس اللي في الميدان دول موجودين عشان الناس اللي انت بتتكلم عليهم دول 
> وبلاش بقى نغمة بيوزعوا فلوس دي بالله عليك عشان ميصحش
> ومسمعتش ان الناس في الميدان عدى عليهم يوم بيتقتلوا وممنوع عنهم الدواء و الاكل خلص من عندهم ؟
> طب ايه اللي يجبر الآف من الناس على المبيت في الشارع بأطفالهم ونسائهم في عز البرد ؟؟ مفكرتش في دي كمان 
> اما بقى عن الأسماء اللي ذكرتها سلفا 
> احنا خلااااااااص بنتحرر خلي اللي يقول يقول واللي عاوز يركب الموجة ينور 
> لكن الشعب خلاص هوا اللي هيختار


لو هنقول أن مبدأ توزيع الفلوس ميصحش

يبقى الأولى
أننا منقولش البلطجية المأجورين

 :2: 

يا جماعة هي مش مسألة حساب 
ولا لعبة قط وفار

تجي لي يمين أجي لك شمال

عايزين نحكم العقل

----------


## ابن البلد

إستقالة مبارك من منصبة كرئيس للحزب الوطني الحاكم

أدي بتر تاني أهووو

قولولي بقه 
أن الحزب الوطني

حزب غير شرعي

 :3:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

ال شهود،السبت، إن انفجاراً وقع في كنيسة في رفح قرب الحدود المصرية مع قطاع غزة لكن لم يتضح على الفور مصدر ولا حجم الانفجار. وأضاف الشهود أنهم رأوا العديد من الرجال المسلحين حول الكنيسة لكن لم يتضح ما إذا كان لهم علاقة بالأمر.
 وقالوا إن الدخان تصاعد من كنيسة ماري جرجس التي كانت خالية من الناس.




توقعتهاوكنت متأكده ان يفعلها النظام
حتى يوقع  الفتنه بعد أن وقف  المسيحيون بجانب إخوانهم المسلمون يدا بيد فى الثوره

وبعد أن أعلن القساوسه أنهم سيطلون صلاة الأحد فى الميدان

فهمنا ألاعيبهم ومكرهم ورغم ذلك مازالو مستمرين فى إستغباءنا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إستقالة مبارك من منصبة كرئيس للحزب الوطني الحاكم
> 
> أدي بتر تاني أهووو
> 
> قولولي بقه 
> أن الحزب الوطني
> 
> حزب غير شرعي


الخبر دا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> ال شهود،السبت، إن انفجاراً وقع في كنيسة في رفح قرب الحدود المصرية مع قطاع غزة لكن لم يتضح على الفور مصدر ولا حجم الانفجار. وأضاف الشهود أنهم رأوا العديد من الرجال المسلحين حول الكنيسة لكن لم يتضح ما إذا كان لهم علاقة بالأمر.
>  وقالوا إن الدخان تصاعد من كنيسة ماري جرجس التي كانت خالية من الناس.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> توقعتهاوكنت متأكده ان يفعلها النظام
> حتى يوقع  الفتنه بعد أن وقف  المسيحيون بجانب إخوانهم المسلمون يدا بيد فى الثوره
> 
> ...


طيب يا جماعة أولا لازم نعرف اننا مش عايزين ننساق وراء أي خبر او إشاعة
علشان منخربش الدنيا أكتر ماهي خربانه 

فلو سمحتي عايزين مصدر الكلام ده 
ويكون مصدر موثوق فيه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لو هنقول أن مبدأ توزيع الفلوس ميصحش
> 
> يبقى الأولى
> أننا منقولش البلطجية المأجورين
> 
> 
> 
> يا جماعة هي مش مسألة حساب 
> ولا لعبة قط وفار
> ...


لالالا
المعني اللي يقصده هيثم هوا ان الناس بتموت وانتوا بيتوزع عليكوا فلوس 
وميصحش نقول كده 
وكلامي وضحته لما قولت انهم عاشوا يوم من غير اكل او دواء
وبقصد بده ان لو وزع على بعضهم فلوس زي ما بيتقال فده لتوفير العلاج و الطعام
يعني اللي بره زي اللي جوة الاتنين بيجوعوا يوم و بياكلوا يوم 
وعلى فكرة بره كمان بقى في جهات بتوزع عليهم فلوس حسب ما سمعت 
ده لو هناخد بمبدأ قلنا و قالوا بأة

----------


## قلب مصر

معلش يا جماعة 

مقدرتش مجيبلكوش الشخصية الرائعة دي 

اللي دماغها متكلفة جامد قوي وبتقول رأيها في المظاهرات

----------


## ابن البلد

> الخبر دا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الخبر صحيح 
100 %

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

المصريين يصنعون التاريخ ويعيشونه ويبهرون العالم به ... أقسم بالله أني مع كل حرف كنا نؤمن به ونسعى اليه ... ولكن الفهم فلن أكون مثل الأخرين فأنا لي هوية وهوية مسجلة عبر أزمان سحيقة ... أرفض تغيير هويتي أشعر بأغتيال مصريتي ... مشاعري مضطربة ليس خوفا بل حيرة ورفض ... طالبنا التغيير وساهمنا فيه بكل وسيلة ممكنه وعشنا اللحظات الأولي  لحظات الميلاد وكانت مصر تصرخ وتتألم وها هو المخاض والدماء تلطخ قلوبنا وخرج الخلاص وجلس الجميع يبحث عن أب شرعي لأبن بار وعهد آت وكل الخوف أن يقتلوا الوليد أو ينسبوه لغير أبيه الشرعي ,,, ويبدا الضجيج والكل يدعي ويقسم بأنه يحمي وأنه يخلص وووو الخ 
والأن قبل أن نفقد هويتنا وينتسب الوليد لغير أبيه ماذا أنتم فاعلوه ,,,

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا اكاد أجزم إننا بنتخانق  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> معلش يا جماعة 
> 
> مقدرتش مجيبلكوش الشخصية الرائعة دي 
> 
> اللي دماغها متكلفة جامد قوي وبتقول رأيها في المظاهرات


 :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ده زعلان علشان ضربوا الشرطة كمان 
لا عنده حق والله هههههههههه

ربنا يكون في عونه 
وعونا يارب

----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## محمد حسيـــن

انا بس عايز اضيف حاجه 
لان بصراحه واشهدكم الله اني تقريبا ريقي نشف من كتر الكلام 
في الموضوع ده خاصه بره المنتدي مع الناس 
مفيش حاجه اسمها متظاهرين بياخدو فلوس ..ولا ماجورين ..
ولا اجندات خارجيه ..ولا شيعه ..ولا صهاينه .
.ولا اي حاجه من هذا الكلام 
النظام ايها الاخوه الكرام يستخدم نظام العصا الفزاعه ..او الفوضي الخلاقه
قالو زمان ..العرب مش بيحبوكو يامصريين .. 
قالو زمان ..في مصر فتنه طائفيه يامصريين 
مع ان المسيحين بالامس مثلا ادو صلواتهم في التحرير 
مع ان الاخوه العرب من الشعوب العربيه يبكون فرحا لنا 
مثلما بكينا نحن فرحا بتونس 
 ..النظام الفاشل بتاعنا عايز يشكك الناس في صحوتها 
وفي قدرتها انهم قدرو يرفعو رؤوسهم ويقولو ... لا 
كله كلام اشبه بالحرب المعنويه .. حرب نفسيه علي المتظاهرين 
وليس هناك من يمنعهم من ان يثيرو اي فوضي في اي مكان ..
اي مكان ..اي مكان .. ان شالله علي الحدود 
عشان يثبتو بان فعلا هناك فوضي 
وعشان كده خرج مبارك الي صحيفه abc الامريكيه وبدا وكأنه يخير العالم .. 
اما انا واما الفوضي 
تصريح غايه في امتهان المصريين ولصورتهم في العالم 
ياجماعه ..بالله عليكم ضعو في اعتباركم تلك النقطه 
هم يريدون معاقبه الثوره ..وتتمثل تلك المعاقبه في ان يتم نشر الفوضي والترويع وعصابات السلب والنهب والبلطجيه حتي يجبرو المتظاهرين علي فض اعتصامهم المؤرق لهم حتي الان والمزلزل ان شاء الله لكيانهم .. 

اسالكم سؤال بسيط : 
ماذا لو ان التحرير بالفعل به متظاهرين يهود وعملاءء وخونه ..ووو مثلما يقولون : 
مالذي يمنع الجيش المصري ان يقبض عليهم فورا ؟؟ 
وهذه حقه الطبيعي علي فكره 
بحكم قانون الطوارئ ..وبان هذا خطر علي الامن القومي للبلاد .. 
  اتصلت بالامس بقناه المحور عشان احرق دمهم واسالهم السؤال ده 
بس للاسف ماطلعونيش علي الهوا 

ياجماعه ..انظرو جيدا في وجوه متظاهري التحرير .. 
ستجدو منه القضاه ..الاطباء ..المحامين ..المهندسين ..الصحفيين ..علماء الازهر .. 
هل هؤلاء ماجورين !!! 
مبارك الان ونظامه يراهنون علي الفوضي ..
اما انا واما الفوضي ..
هل يعقل ان يكون 2 مليون بالامس  عملاء ؟؟ 
هل يعقل ان يكون مليون الاسكندريه ..خونه ؟؟ 
هل تظنون بان مئات الالاف في المنصوره والمحله والصعيد والاسماعيله والسويس .. ماجورين ؟؟ 
انهم لايريدون الا تعليق المظاهرات علي شماعه ما 
من داخلهم مقتنعون بانهم يكذبون والكاذب يظل يكذب 
حتي يصدق نفسه انه صادق .. 
يدفعهم الي هذا المصالح الشخصيه ..والنفاق ..والتملق ..والكذب 
لايريدون ان يصدقو بان الصوت هو 
صوت المصريين ..ونبض المصريين ..واخلاق المصريين ..
ورغبه واراده المصريين .. 
هؤلاء يقولو عن الثوره عمىلاء وخونه وماجورين ..
ولا يقولو لنا كيف دخلو البلاد اذن (طالما كلامهم صحيحا ) ؟؟ 
يقولون بان المتظاهرين مليون او 2 مليون ..لايمثلو الشعب المصري 
وان مبارك لن يتنحي من اجل ولو عشره مليون 
ولا يقولون لنا هل تم اختيار مبارك بمليون واحد فقط من الشعب المصري !! 

يقولون عن متظاهري التحرير وغيرهم ..انهم لايريدون استقرار الوطن ..
واذا نجحت الثوره وان شاء الله ستنجح ..
سيقولون انتم من صنعتم تاريخ مصر  يابطال يااوفياء ..
ان منافقي مبارك اليوم علي التلفزيون المصري ..
سيكونون منافقي عمرو موسي لو تولي الحكم 
سيكونون منافقي البراداعي ..
سيكونون منافقي الشباب الثائر .. 
سيكونو منافقي ماهر عبد الواحد 
هم علي استعداد للنفاق ..ولكن يؤرقهم احيانا السؤال .. 
من سننافق هذه المره .. 

صدقوني ..لاتضعو اذانكم معهم ..ولا تعيروهم اهتماماتكم 
ولا تصدقو بان متظاهري التحرير عملاء
بل هم الخونه والعملاء ..

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا ما يجيب خناق يا مصراوية
أحنا بنتناقش وكل واحد بيقول وجهة نظره بدون الدخول أو المساس ببعضنا البعض
للأننا في الآخر أخوات 
مهما حصل

----------


## ابن البلد

إقصاء زكريا عزمي ومفيد شهاب من قيادة الحزب الحاكم


ها عايزين يشيلوا مين تاني

----------


## ابن البلد

كلامك محمد حسين غير مستبعد أيضا

يعني كلها سياسة ولعبة كبيرة 
محدش عارف مين فيها ومين براها

----------


## قلب مصر

> إقصاء زكريا عزمي ومفيد شهاب من قيادة الحزب الحاكم
> 
> 
> ها عايزين يشيلوا مين تاني


طب منين بيقصوا مفيد شهاب من الحزب الحاكم وممسكينه لسه وزارة من خمس أيام ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> طيب يا جماعة أولا لازم نعرف اننا مش عايزين ننساق وراء أي خبر او إشاعة
> علشان منخربش الدنيا أكتر ماهي خربانه 
> 
> فلو سمحتي عايزين مصدر الكلام ده 
> ويكون مصدر موثوق فيه


ياعنى يابن بلد هكون بفبرك الخبر وانا بستاء من تزيفهم  ::@: 

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/%D...B1%D9%81%D8%AD

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الخبر صحيح 
> 100 %


خطوة مهمة طبعا ولكنها متأخرة كالعادة ..!!
ياترى هاتفتح الطريق لمحاسبة عصابة الوطنى؟؟ 
وياترى الرئيس كان نصيبه قد ايه من الاتهامات دى وايه مدى مسؤوليته عن الجرائم اللى ارتكبت وخصوصا جريمة الجمال والبلطجية اللى اتهجموا على الناس فى التحرير ؟؟
والاهم ايه هايكون رد فعل الشباب قدام قرار زى دا ؟؟
والاهم يا ابن البلد قولى مصدرك عشان اصدق  :2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> ياعنى يابن بلد هكون بفبرك الخبر وانا بستاء من تزيفهم 
> 
> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/%D...B1%D9%81%D8%AD


وأنا هقول بتفبركي ليه 

القصة علشان بس منجريش وراء الإشاعات الغير موثوق فيها على الفاضي

----------


## ابن البلد

> خطوة مهمة طبعا ولكنها متأخرة كالعادة ..!!
> ياترى هاتفتح الطريق لمحاسبة عصابة الوطنى؟؟ 
> وياترى الرئيس كان نصيبه قد ايه من الاتهامات دى وايه مدى مسؤوليته عن الجرائم اللى ارتكبت وخصوصا جريمة الجمال والبلطجية اللى اتهجموا على الناس فى التحرير ؟؟
> والاهم ايه هايكون رد فعل الشباب قدام قرار زى دا ؟؟
> والاهم يا ابن البلد قولى مصدرك عشان اصدق


أنا مصدر
 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

احنا حالنا دلوقتى بالظبط زى الضرس اللى التسويس وصل فيه لحد العصب
ماينفعش ساعتها الدكتور يقولك خد علاج ولا هاخلعهولك كمان 6 شهور

*لازم نشيل العصب اللى قارفنا في عيشتنا

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ربنا ما يجيب خناق يا مصراوية
> أحنا بنتناقش وكل واحد بيقول وجهة نظره بدون الدخول أو المساس ببعضنا البعض
> للأننا في الآخر أخوات 
> مهما حصل


 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## طائر الشرق

> لالالا
> المعني اللي يقصده هيثم هوا ان الناس بتموت وانتوا بيتوزع عليكوا فلوس 
> وميصحش نقول كده 
> وكلامي وضحته لما قولت انهم عاشوا يوم من غير اكل او دواء
> وبقصد بده ان لو وزع على بعضهم فلوس زي ما بيتقال فده لتوفير العلاج و الطعام
> يعني اللي بره زي اللي جوة الاتنين بيجوعوا يوم و بياكلوا يوم 
> وعلى فكرة بره كمان بقى في جهات بتوزع عليهم فلوس حسب ما سمعت 
> ده لو هناخد بمبدأ قلنا و قالوا بأة


 *لا ياسارة

انا ما سمعتش من بره انا شوفته بعينى واتعرض عليا اكون فى تظاهرات المحلة بمبلغ خمسين جنيه  والكلام دا بيكون بعد صلاة الجمعة بتاع الاسبوع اللى فات واللى قبله ,دا بس عشان تخرجى من كلامك جزئية سمعت وما سمعتش؟

لاء الكلام دا حصل ومؤكد كمان , وانتى اكتر واحدة عارفة انى لا تبع مبارك ولا غيره ولو كنت من اللى بيلعبوا على مصالحهم كان زمانى دلوقتى ركبت موجة البرادعى والاخوان لكن دا اصلا مش من مصلحة بلدى ولا بلدك. اللى لغاية دلوقتى مش عارفين نهايتها ايه بعد كل التغييرات اللى حصلت دى

وثانيا عشان تبقى فاهمة حاجة انا بافرق بين المتظاهريين الاصليين واللى موجودين حاليا لان معظم اللى بدأو الشرارة مطالبهم انتهت للحد دا.

ثالثا واخيرا

انا عاوز افهم شئ:
انتم بتطالبوا بالحوار صح؟

ياترى الحوار هيكون مع مين ومين وايه صفته بالظبط فى الحكاية دى؟

ولا هى مجرد طلبات وبس 

ولو انتى جربتى انك تباتى يوم من غير ما تاكلى لقمة ماكنتيش هتقولى كدا ماشى يا سارة؟؟

اللى جربها هو اللى يتكلم لان بجد الواحد طهق من الوضع دا ونفسه يتحل بقى لان الواحد بجد تعب اكتر من اى حد تانى
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بداية الثورة

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> والاهم يا ابن البلد قولى مصدرك عشان اصدق



؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## ابن البلد

> ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


جيهان تقصدني أنا 
علشان الخبر الخاص بإستقالة حسني مبارك من الحزب
لان الخبر لسه متأكدتش لحد دلوقتي
بالفعل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هيثم .... إنت فاجئتنى بموقفك

مش إنت كنت بتقول مش عاجباك مصر واول ماهاتخلص دراستك هاتسافر!!!
طب ليه لما يحصل التغييـــــــــــــر دا كله مش عاوز تقف معاهم
لحد ما تشوف مصر زى ما تحبها؟؟؟


الفرج جاى يا جماعه بإذن الله
استحملوا شويه دلوقتى علشان نرتاح بعدين 
مش نرجع لمكان ماكنا

وصدقنى البرادعى والاخوان مهما يعملوا مش هايوصلوا
مش دول اللى ممكن نرشحهم لرئاسه بلدنا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


اعتقد المصدر كان قناة العربية يا ايمان وعن طريق اتصال هاتفى مع حد من الحزب الوطنى 
بس لسة بدور على مصدر تانى عشان اتأكد ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أنباء عن استقالة مبارك من رئاسة "الوطنى" خلال ساعات(اليوم السابع)
*



ترددت أنباء قوية داخل الحزب الوطنى تفيد بتقدم الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك باستقالته من رئاسة الحزب الوطنى.

وأوضحت مصادر مطلعه لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الساعات القليلة المقبلة ستشهد تغييراً جذرياً فى تشكيل أعضاء الأمانة العامة للحزب.

يأتى ذلك بعدما تم تعيين كل من الدكتور محمد أحمد عبد اللاه أمينا عاما  مساعدا وأمينا للإعلام والدكتور محمد رجب أحمد أمينا عاما مساعدا وأمينا  للتنظيم والمهندس أحمد عبد السلام هيبة أمينا للشباب.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *ويااستاذ معتز* 
> 
> *انا باقسم بالله ان فى الميدان بيتوزع فلوس على المتظاهرين ودا بيحصل امام الكثير منا .*


*شكرا يا هيثم*
*عموما يا سيدي انا شغال في شركة سياحة*
*و الحمد لله مش بنقبض للشهر الرابع علي التوالي*
*و الحمد لله بناكل فول متدمس في البيت*
*حتي المدام بتخبز العيش علي اد ما بتعرف*
*و الحمد لله ماشية*
*لكن هنصبر*
*عشان نعيش بكرامة بعد كده *

----------


## ابن البلد

> *أنباء عن استقالة مبارك من رئاسة "الوطنى" خلال ساعات(اليوم السابع)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ترددت أنباء قوية داخل الحزب الوطنى تفيد بتقدم الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك باستقالته من رئاسة الحزب الوطنى.
> 
> وأوضحت مصادر مطلعه لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الساعات القليلة المقبلة ستشهد تغييراً جذرياً فى تشكيل أعضاء الأمانة العامة للحزب.
> 
> يأتى ذلك بعدما تم تعيين كل من الدكتور محمد أحمد عبد اللاه أمينا عاما  مساعدا وأمينا للإعلام والدكتور محمد رجب أحمد أمينا عاما مساعدا وأمينا  للتنظيم والمهندس أحمد عبد السلام هيبة أمينا للشباب.


أيوه الكل بيقول يعزم على تقديم إستقالته 

لسه مبقيتش رسمي


بس هل لو الإستقالة اللي جايه في الطريق حصلت هتعمل فرق

انا برضك شايف الناس لسه مش سعيده 

 ::-s:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *شكرا يا هيثم*
> *عموما يا سيدي انا شغال في شركة سياحة*
> *و الحمد لله مش بنقبض للشهر الرابع علي التوالي*
> *و الحمد لله بناكل فول متدمس في البيت*
> *حتي المدام بتخبز العيش علي اد ما بتعرف*
> *و الحمد لله ماشية*
> *لكن هنصبر*
> *عشان نعيش بكرامة بعد كده *


هههههههههه انا كمان عاملة فول مدمس فى البيت النهاردة دا ايه الصدف السعيدة دى يا استاذ معتز 
الظاهر الشعب كله هاياكل فول فى المرحلة الجاية 
بس زى ماقولت مووووووووووش مهم المهم نوصل للى عاوزينه  :2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا بس عايز اضيف حاجه 
> لان بصراحه واشهدكم الله اني تقريبا ريقي نشف من كتر الكلام 
> في الموضوع ده خاصه بره المنتدي مع الناس 
> مفيش حاجه اسمها متظاهرين بياخدو فلوس ..ولا ماجورين ..
> ولا اجندات خارجيه ..ولا شيعه ..ولا صهاينه .
> .ولا اي حاجه من هذا الكلام 
> النظام ايها الاخوه الكرام يستخدم نظام العصا الفزاعه ..او الفوضي الخلاقه
> قالو زمان ..العرب مش بيحبوكو يامصريين .. 
> قالو زمان ..في مصر فتنه طائفيه يامصريين 
> ...


*تحليل رائع يا محمد*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *شكرا يا هيثم*
> *عموما يا سيدي انا شغال في شركة سياحة*
> *و الحمد لله مش بنقبض للشهر الرابع علي التوالي*
> *و الحمد لله بناكل فول متدمس في البيت*
> *حتي المدام بتخبز العيش علي اد ما بتعرف*
> *و الحمد لله ماشية*
> *لكن هنصبر*
> *عشان نعيش بكرامة بعد كده *


طيب انا كده هاجي أتغدي عندكم بقه 

لاني لسه مأكلتش من الصبح 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أيوه الكل بيقول يعزم على تقديم إستقالته 
> 
> لسه مبقيتش رسمي
> 
> 
> بس هل لو الإستقالة اللي جايه في الطريق حصلت هتعمل فرق
> 
> انا برضك شايف الناس لسه مش سعيده


احساسى بيقولى ان الناس موقفها مش هايتغير كتير فعلا...
لكن مافيش شك انها خطوة مهمة جدا فى حالة بقاء الرئيس فى السلطة 
لكن فى حالة رضوخه لطلبات الشعب والرحيل فورا اعتقد انها مالهاش اى قيمة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يابلادي ... يا أحلى البلاد .. يا بلادي

فداكي .. أنا والولاد .. يا بلادي

ياحبيبتي يا مصر ... يا مصر


ما شافش الأمل ... في عيون الولاد .. وصبايا البلد

ولا شاف العمل .. سهران في البلاد .. والعزم اتولد

ولاشاف النيل .. في أحضان الشجر

ولاسمع مواويل .. في ليالي القمر


أصله معداش على مصر



ياحبيبتي .. يا مصر.. يا مصر


ماشافش الرجال .. السمر الشداد
فوق كل المحن

ولاشاف العناد .. في عيون الولاد
وتحدي الزمن


ولاشاف إصرار .. في عيون البشر
بيقول أحرار .. ولازم ننتصر

أصله معداش على مصر

ياحبيبتي .. يا مصر .. يا مصر

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هههههههههه انا كمان عاملة فول مدمس فى البيت النهاردة دا ايه الصدف السعيدة دى يا استاذ معتز 
> الظاهر الشعب كله هاياكل فول فى المرحلة الجاية 
> بس زى ماقولت مووووووووووش مهم المهم نوصل للى عاوزينه


*ربنا يستر يا جيهان و ما يغلاش اكتر من كده*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *شكرا يا هيثم*
> *عموما يا سيدي انا شغال في شركة سياحة*
> *و الحمد لله مش بنقبض للشهر الرابع علي التوالي*
> *و الحمد لله بناكل فول متدمس في البيت*
> *حتي المدام بتخبز العيش علي اد ما بتعرف*
> *و الحمد لله ماشية*
> *لكن هنصبر*
> *عشان نعيش بكرامة بعد كده *


شهتنى جدااا يا استاذ معتز للفول البيتى  :xmas 9: 
والله فول كل يوم وصبح وضهر وليل أحسن من اللى كنا فيه

----------


## ابن البلد

الراجل اللي بيتكلم في المحور ده 
جامد جدا

وبيقول كلام مهم جدا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> طيب انا كده هاجي أتغدي عندكم بقه 
> 
> لاني لسه مأكلتش من الصبح


*تنور يا احمد*
*و انت عارف البيت*
*بس هات لنا بجنيه عيش معاك*
*لان العيش اتحرق*
**
**
**

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ذكرت صحيفة (نيويورك تايمز) الأمريكية أن هناك مقترحات في مصر لسفر الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك إلى ألمانيا للخضوع لفحوص طبية.
وجاء في تقرير الصحيفة الصادرة السبت أن هذا جزء من خطط نائب الرئيس المصري عمر سليمان لإيجاد مخرج كريم لمبارك من الأزمة. 

ووفقا لتلك الخطط، سيتوجه مبارك إلى ألمانيا لإجراء فحوصه الطبية المعتادة وسيبقى هذه المرة هناك فترة أطول. 

وذكرت الصحيفة أن هناك مقترحا آخر بأن يذهب الرئيس مبارك إلى منزله في منتجع شرم الشيخ. 

واستندت الصحيفة في تقريرها على بيانات مسئول في الحكومة الأمريكية لم  تسمه، والذي أوضح أن الهدف من تلك الخطط هو مغادرة مبارك القصر الرئاسي،  لكن دون الاضطرار إلى عزله من منصبه.

وذكرت الصحيفة أن تلك المقترحات جزء من خطط سليمان والقيادة العسكرية للحد  من نفوذ مبارك والبدء في تشكيل حكومة انتقالية بقيادة سليمان على الأرجح.

----------


## سوما

يا جماعة فكروا فى غيركم بجد ,,, حالى واقف زى ناس تانية كتير ,,,
انتوا بتقولوا ان ممكن بنت مش مسئولة اكيد طبعا والله يعينكم يا شباب ويا رجال ,, بس اننا برضه حالنا واقف ,, تقريبا ف كل بيت ف مريض وفى مواعيد دكاترة مش عارفين نتابعتها وفى مرضى حاسيين انهم بيتعبوا اكتر ,, وفى ادوية ممكن تخلص فى اى وقت ...!!
احنا عايزين نسترد كرامة البنى ادم ف مصر ,,, مش عشان فلان غنى او ف مركز عالى وراقى يبقا هو الباشا الكبير ,, واى حد تانى من الناس التعبانة والفقيرة الغلابة بجد  ممكن يتداس عليها ويموت منهم افراد من غير ما نحس بيهم ...
وبرضه للأسف محدش قادر يفهم اللى جوايا ,,,,,, هى دم الناس اللى اقتلت وماتت واتصابت دى رخيص اوى كده .؟؟؟ 
رخيص لدرجة اننا نبقى على اللى اتسبب فى موتهم وهما بيدافعوا على حقهم وحقنا فى حياة حرة شريفة نزيهة ؟؟
خايفين ع استقرار البلد ,, خايفين ع اقتصاد البلد ,, خايفين ع امن البلد ,,,
طيب من أمتئ والبلد مستقرة واحنا كنا عايشين فى جو رهبة وخوف من اى واحد بدخل وزاره الداخلية او قسم شرطة عادى او حتى كون شاهد ع جريمة ,,,
من أمتئ واحنا الشعب ,, خلو بالكم الشعب بيحس بنمو الاقتصاد والبورصة ,,,,, عمركم سمعتوا عن مساعدات امريكا للجش والشعب ,,,, عمركم حستوا بفرق من زيادة دخل قناة السويس او البورصة او الاقتصاد المصرى عموما ولا كانت الزيادة دى للناس معينة والناس دى مش محتاجة أصلااااااااااااااا ,, وفى المقابل ف ناس مش معاهم اى شئ ,,,
مصر مليانة خير مليانة خير ,,,,, والمفروض خيرها لأرضها وأهلها ,, انما للأسف كان خيرها لناس معينة من الفاسدين اللى الكل عارفهم..!
من أمتئ وأمن مصر الداخلى بخير ,,,,,,,, الحمدلله أمن البلد الخارجى بخير اوى اوى والحمدلله فضل من عند ربنا ,,, ولكن من أمتئ أمن البلد الداخلى بخير ,,, الشرطة والداخلية كانوا اشبه بالرعب ,,, ده مجرد ما كنت بأكلم عن السياسة كل الناس تستكننى وخايفة عشان الحيطان ليها ودان ,,, كام واحد فيينا كان خايف حتى يدخل اى قسم ويعمل بطاقة عشان ده مكان اللى بيدخل فيه صعب انه يتعامل كانسان محترم أو انه يخرج سليم ...!!
من أمتئ قلوب كل الناس على العمالة اليومية اللى قوت يومها يومى ,,, فجاة حسينها بيهم لما قعدنا ف البيت زيهم ,,,,,, حالنا وقف وفلوسنا خلصت زيهم ..!!!!
الناس بتقول اولادنا اتبدلهت ف الشارع طول الليل وهما بيدافعوا ع بيوتنا ضد البلطجية ,,, 
طب مين اللى خرج وطلع البلطجية دول من حجورهم ,,, اولادك تعبوا واتبهدلوا من الوقفة طول الليل ,,, طب ما فى اولاد تانى بتبهدل طول اليوم ف التحرير ,, 
دا وصل بيننا الحال اننا بنحاسبهم بيأكلوا ازاى ومن مين ؟؟!! يعنى يموتوا من الجوع والبرد عشان تجنب الشبهات .. وما نقولش انهم عملاء ولصالح مين ؟؟!!
ناس زعلانة عشان اولادها قعدوا من الشغل وحالهم واقف ,,, طب ما فى ناس اولادها ماتت وادام عيونهم ف التحرير تحت عجل عربيات او برصاص او اختنق من القنابل المسيلة للدموع او اتحرق من قنابل الموتولف ..
يا ناس ياللى بتقولوا اولادنا حالهم واقف ,, لو ابنك هو اللى دمه سال ومات ,,,,,,,, كنت هتقول نفس الكلام وتنسى دم ابنك وتقول عفا الله عما سلف وترجع بيتك وتسيب بقايا اللى قتلوا ابنك ف مكانهم ويحكموا البلد تانى ..!!
ازاى خايفين ع حال البلد ,,,,,,,, ومش خايفين ع حال ودم أولاد وشباب البلد ؟؟!!
الدم ده تمن حريتنا وشرعيتناااااااااااا ,, عايزين ف لحظة ننسى ونمسح دمهم حتى من غير ما نطلبهم الرحمة ونحاسب اللى قتلهم ...!!!
هو اب والقائد فى الحرب ,,, طب كام واحد استشهد ف الحرب فى عيلة كل واحد فيننا ,, كام اب من ابائنا شاركوا ف الحرب ,, كام واحد من السادة الافاضل الموجودين هونفسه شارك ف الحرب وكان معاه سلاح ع الجبهة بيدافع ع ارض مصر ,,,
هو ف اب يقتل ابنه حتى من غير ما يعيط عليه................... يا ترى تقدر تسامح ابوك ,, وتنسى دم أخوك ...وتسيبه يمكن ينسى زيك ,, لو يمكن يقتل اخوك التانى ,, ومين يعرف يمكن يجيئ الدور عليك ..!!!
يارب رجمتك يارب ,, يارب احفظ مصر وارضها وشعبها ... يارب

----------


## hanoaa

حرام عليكوا 
أسيبكوا و إنتوا فى صفحة 10 أرجع ألاقيكوا فى صفحة 17
هاقرا كل ده إمتى
كده برضه
تصدقوا هاتهمكوا بالخيانة العظمى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الجزيرة فيها خبر بيقول
ان الجيش بيدخل ميدان التحرير من عبد المنعم رياض والاف المتظاهرين يتدفقون تحسبا ان الجيش يحاول اخلاء الميدان 
ربنا يسترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
بالله عليكم نصلي ركعتين دلوقتي

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> ذكرت صحيفة (نيويورك تايمز) الأمريكية أن هناك مقترحات في مصر لسفر الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك إلى ألمانيا للخضوع لفحوص طبية.
> وجاء في تقرير الصحيفة الصادرة السبت أن هذا جزء من خطط نائب الرئيس المصري عمر سليمان لإيجاد مخرج كريم لمبارك من الأزمة. 
> 
> ووفقا لتلك الخطط، سيتوجه مبارك إلى ألمانيا لإجراء فحوصه الطبية المعتادة وسيبقى هذه المرة هناك فترة أطول. 
> 
> وذكرت الصحيفة أن هناك مقترحا آخر بأن يذهب الرئيس مبارك إلى منزله في منتجع شرم الشيخ. 
> 
> واستندت الصحيفة في تقريرها على بيانات مسئول في الحكومة الأمريكية لم  تسمه، والذي أوضح أن الهدف من تلك الخطط هو مغادرة مبارك القصر الرئاسي،  لكن دون الاضطرار إلى عزله من منصبه.
> 
> وذكرت الصحيفة أن تلك المقترحات جزء من خطط سليمان والقيادة العسكرية للحد  من نفوذ مبارك والبدء في تشكيل حكومة انتقالية بقيادة سليمان على الأرجح.



من يقرأ شخصية مبارك جيدا وديكتاتوريته

لن يصدق هذا ولن يعتقد فى حدوثه ولو واحد فى المائه


ورغم ذلك أتمنى حقنا للدماء وليريح جميع الأطراف بعض الشيئ

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *تنور يا احمد*
> *و انت عارف البيت*
> *بس هات لنا بجنيه عيش معاك*
> *لان العيش اتحرق*
> **
> **
> **


*
إبن طيبة

إعمل حسابي معاكم
هكون جاهز ومعايا حلة بصارة وبصل أخضر
وياريت حد تانى يكون معانا ومعاه طعمية
على أساس يعنى إذا كانت الحالة هتكون كلها فول
تبأه تشكيلة 
الشعب المصري قوي وبيقدر يتعامل مع الظروف*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> *
> إبن طيبة
> 
> إعمل حسابي معاكم
> هكون جاهز ومعايا حلة بصارة وبصل أخضر
> وياريت حد تانى يكون معانا ومعاه طعمية
> على أساس يعنى إذا كانت الحالة هتكون كلها فول
> تبأه تشكيلة 
> الشعب المصري قوي وبيقدر يتعامل مع الظروف*



والله أنا فعلا كان بدى أكل فول وطعميه جدا والبنت جابتلنا اليوم بس لسه ماحمرتها

خلاص انا بعملها وبقطع طماطم وخيار شرايح وبجيب فلفل مخلل مكسيكى حار وكابوتشى وباجى

وياسلام بقى لو ناخد الأكل ونروح ناكل فى التحرير جايز حدا جعان هناك

----------


## hanoaa

هو النت بيفصل
و لا دى تهيأت
مش عارفه أفتح أى صفحة
و لا الفيس و لا فوكس نيوز
و لا حتى صفحة الموضوع بتاع محاولة إغتيال عمر سليمان فى المنتدى

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ولا اتغير ولا اى حاجة يا ايمان
** ماانا عارف ان مبارك هو المسؤل وماحدش غيره مسؤل وان رحيله حتمى 

لكن انا كلامى عن الوضع الحالى مبارك ماشى ,كدا كدا ماشى والحزب الوطنى انتهى حتى رغم الاجراءات المتأخرة اللى بيحاولوا بيها انقاذه

لكن الكل بجد متأثر من الوضع دا بطريقة غير معقولة وتعب

المطالب اتحققت وسقف المطالب كل مدى بيزيد من المعارضة وحتى المعارضة مش قادرة تتفق على كيفية ادارة المرحلة الجاية واللناس بيوتها فاضية يا ايمان 

يبقى ايه الحل ؟؟

بالنسبة لكلام استاذ معتز

فانا ما اتهتمتكش انت او غيرك بانك قبضت فلوس او غيره.
وما قولتش ان حتى اللى فى المحلة كلهم قابضين
لكن دا بجد واقع على الاقل عندى فى المحلة  فى ميدان التحرير انا سمعت زيى زيك لكن اللى بيحصل عندى دا بؤكد ان فى ناس وجهات  يهمها وبقوة ان الوضع يظل كما هو عليه 

مين بقى ؟ انت عارفهم وكلنا عارفينهم
وظهرت اوى كويس جدا فى تقليب الناس على الجيش واظنك شوفت فى التلفزيون خطاب الكلب الخومينى  اللى يخلينا نعرف ايه عايزينه يحصل فى البلد دى
وربنا يستر على البلد دى بجد لان بجد الوضع  دا ما يرضيش ربنا ابدا
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *إبن طيبة*
> 
> *إعمل حسابي معاكم*
> *هكون جاهز ومعايا حلة بصارة وبصل أخضر*
> *وياريت حد تانى يكون معانا ومعاه طعمية*
> *على أساس يعنى إذا كانت الحالة هتكون كلها فول*
> *تبأه تشكيلة* 
> *الشعب المصري قوي وبيقدر يتعامل مع الظروف*


*انت تنور يا حكيم*
*ده انت جريت ريقي بجد*
*بصارة و بصل اخضر قمة المتعة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ولا اتغير ولا اى حاجة يا ايمان
> ** ماانا عارف ان مبارك هو المسؤل وماحدش غيره مسؤل وان رحيله حتمى 
> 
> لكن انا كلامى عن الوضع الحالى مبارك ماشى ,كدا كدا ماشى والحزب الوطنى انتهى حتى رغم الاجراءات المتأخرة اللى بيحاولوا بيها انقاذه
> 
> لكن الكل بجد متأثر من الوضع دا بطريقة غير معقولة وتعب
> 
> المطالب اتحققت وسقف المطالب كل مدى بيزيد من المعارضة وحتى المعارضة مش قادرة تتفق على كيفية ادارة المرحلة الجاية واللناس بيوتها فاضية يا ايمان 
> 
> ...


الحل يا هيثم 
إن مبارك يرحل حالا علشان الشعب يرتاح ويرجع لحياته
كل الاضرار الموجوده في البلد دلوقتى بسبب بقاء مبارك مش بسبب اعتصام الشعب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

خطأ****

----------


## قلب مصر

عملاء الكنتاكي

----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## مصراويةجدا

> عملاء الكنتاكي


اه الله يا استاذ مغتز
حركة غبية لقلب الفئة الكادحة عليهم
"و يمكرون و يمكر الله "

----------


## R17E

من المشاركه الايجابيه في الايام المقبله ما يلي 

1.	 الصمود حتي تحقيق كافة مطالب الثورة و علي رأسها رحيل / تنحي رأس النظام. 
2.	. نبذ لغة و لهجة الخوف من أي حوار أو مداخلة عن هذه الثورة فلا خوف بعد اليوم.
3.	. الدعم المعنوي للشباب بالتواجد و التظاهر معهم في كافة الميادين. 
4.	. توحيد المطلب الرئيسي و هو تنحي راس النظام. 
5.	. الإيجابية عن طريق دحض الشائعات و اظهار الحقائق في كافة وسائل الإعلام.

----------


## قلب مصر

وَذَكِّرْ فَإِنَّ الذِّكْرَى تَنْفَعُ المُؤْمِنِينَ
http://1000memories.com/egypt


شهداء مصر

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اه الله يا استاذ مغتز
> حركة غبية لقلب الفئة الكادحة عليهم
> "و يمكرون و يمكر الله "


 *دول ناس مرفهة اوي يا مصراوية*
*بياكلوا فينو مرة واحدة و كمان معاه عودين جرجير*
*ايه البذخ اللي هم فيه ده*
*يا ولاد الاغنياء*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> من المشاركه الايجابيه في الايام المقبله ما يلي 
> 
> 1.     الصمود حتي تحقيق كافة مطالب الثورة و علي رأسها رحيل / تنحي رأس النظام. 
> 2.    . نبذ لغة و لهجة الخوف من أي حوار أو مداخلة عن هذه الثورة فلا خوف بعد اليوم.
> 3.    . الدعم المعنوي للشباب بالتواجد و التظاهر معهم في كافة الميادين. 
> 4.    . توحيد المطلب الرئيسي و هو تنحي راس النظام. 
> 5.    . الإيجابية عن طريق دحض الشائعات و اظهار الحقائق في كافة وسائل الإعلام.


*تسلم ايدك يراع*
*اهم حاجة اننا فعلا ننفذ الخمس خطوات اللي انت اشرت ليهم*
*و من لم يستطع فبقلبه*

----------


## قلب مصر

فليستمر النظام ....... والقتل أيضا

ولتحيا الشهادة في سبيل مصر وشعبها

----------


## د. أمل

و بعدين بقاااااااااا
النهاردة و أنا بأقلب فى القنوات لحقت الجزء الأخير من برنامج 48 ساعة
و كان برضه الجزء الأخير من مداخلة تليفونية مع عمرو موسى
كانت هناء السمرى بتسأله هل دلوقتى بقى فى ثقة بين المعارضين و النظام
فقال لها لأ مفيش أى ثقة
فسألته إزاى تيجى الثقة دى ؟
فقال لها : أنا بأحاول أضع بذور الثقة 
و أتمنى ألا أكون قد أخطأت

أنا سمعت كده حسيت إنى قلبى إتقبض و بطنى كركبت 
بالظبط زى ما أكون دخلت الامتحان فجأة من غير ما أذاكر

أنا حاسة إنى تايهة و مش عارفة أركز فى حاجة
أنا مش بأنام من القلق 
كل الناس أصبحوا خبراء دستوريين و خبراء أمنيين
و كل واحد بفتوى و برأى
الظاهر اللى فى التحرير دول عندهم حق و أنا اللى ساذجة و غبية

ياااااااا  رب 
اللهم اجعل عاقبة أمرنا رشدًا
اللهم اجعل عاقبة أمرنا رشدًا
اللهم اجعل عاقبة أمرنا رشدًا

اللهم آميــــــــــن

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماتحصله بقا يا كبير  :xmas 3:   :xmas 3:

----------


## hanoaa

> الشعب المصري ده بجد حاله غريبة
> من وسط النكد بيطلع نكت
> وبيقدر يضحك حتى ولو كان قلبه بيبكي
> 
>  رسالة من تلميذ مصري:
> إلى أعزائي من شعب مصر في ميدان التحرير .. بخصوص الثورة اللي شغالة عندكم لا تنسوا أنها ستدخل في مادة التاريخ واحنا اللي بنحفظ !! فاختصروا من فضلكم


ههههههههههههههههههههه
هى دى مصر
بس يا خسارة حتى الضحكة من غير نفس
يالا ربنا يستر

----------


## ابن البلد

> *دول ناس مرفهة اوي يا مصراوية*
> *بياكلوا فينو مرة واحدة و كمان معاه عودين جرجير*
> *ايه البذخ اللي هم فيه ده*
> *يا ولاد الاغنياء*


علشان تعرف بس 
أحنا مش لاقين لقمة عيش ناشفة حتى جنب الحيط
وهما ساحبين عيش البلد كله 
بجرجيره بسلطاته بباباغنوجه
 :: 

أنا هستودعكم بقه أخيرا

رايح الشغل بكره هههههههه الإفراج جه 

يبقه حد يتابعنا بالاخبار

----------


## قلب مصر

ما أروع هذا الشعب حين يثور ... حين يفور

حينها تختبأ كل الجرذان في مخابئها

حينها تنكمش الوجوه الناعمة الراغدة الماصة للدماء منذ عقود

حين انفجار المارد تتضاءل أمام عظمته كل أشباه الآلهة

----------


## ابن البلد

> فليستمر النظام ....... والقتل أيضا
> 
> ولتحيا الشهادة في سبيل مصر وشعبها


ربنا يرحم جميع أموات المسلمين

 الفيديو ده قديم موت بالنسبة لسرعة الأحداث يا قلب مصر

أنا بطلب سعد زغلول التدخل
وصفية زغلول
وآل زغلول كلهم

علشان الثورة تستمر
ونولع في البلد
ونبقي كلنا شهداء في سبيل الله

ولينعم بالوطن قاطني قصر الرئاسة

 :Cool:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ربنا يرحم جميع أموات المسلمين
> 
>  الفيديو ده قديم موت بالنسبة لسرعة الأحداث يا قلب مصر
> 
> أنا بطلب سعد زغلول التدخل
> وصفية زغلول
> وآل زغلول كلهم
> 
> علشان الثورة تستمر
> ...


ليك حق يا ابن البلد

ماللي كنا نتمنى أنه يحصل في سنين تغيير لقيناه بيحصلنا في أيام معدودة

واليوم من دول بييجي شايل معاه أحداث بتحصل في سنين مش أيام

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من شعارات الثورة الفرنسية:

"_الَّذِيْن يَصنَعُون أَنصَاف الثَّورَات لا يَفعَلُون شَيئا سِوَى حَفر قُبُورِهِم_"

ثورة ثورة حتى النصر إن شاء الله

----------


## hanoaa

> إذا استمرت الثورات العربية على هذا المنوال ستكون القمة العربية القادمة قمة تعارف


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و الله كل قمة و كل لقاء للزعماء العرب بحس إنهم بيشوفوا بعض لأول مرة
عارفين أنا يوم ما عمرو موسى مسك الجامعة العربية أنا عيطت عليه
أنا بحب الراجل ده جدا و بحترمه أوى
يومها حسيت إنه بيتقتل أو بيتنفى
و دعيت له إن ربنا يصبره على بلوته الكبيره
دلوقت بدعى ليه و لينا و لمصر
يارب إفرجها

----------


## hanoaa

ماشاء الله
يعنى ممكن ناكل أوطة من أم جنيه بدال إللى أكلناها ب 10 جنيه

----------


## قلب مصر

كلمة وددت أن أكتبها ووجدت الحمد لله أن هناك قلوب نابضة تحمل الكثير
قامت بكتابة ما هو أكثر وزيادة مما كنت سأكتبه
وأورد لكم كلمة كتبها المخرج عمرو سلامة

ظهرت شائعات أخيرا عن ما يحدث في ميدان التحرير، كان بعضها حقيقي و بعضها لا أساس له من الصحة، و بسبب نزولي لعدة مرات قررت أن أوضح صحة هذه الشائعات من كذبها.

ترددت شائعات عن توزيع وجبات كنتاكي و أموال للمتظاهرين، 50 جنيها بالتحديد، و إحقاقا للحق، الوجبات لم تكن كنتاكي فقط، في ناس مابتحبش كنتاكي، فبيجيبوا لناس ثانية ماكدونالدز، و ناس ثانية برجر كينج، و ناس ثانية غاويين فقر، مصممين على الكشري و الفول و الطعمية و لهذا كشري حمادة و التابعي الدمياطي أثبت تورطهم في تحريك هذه المظاهرات الحقيرة.

أما عن الأموال، فرفض المتظاهرين أن يأخذون أموالا مصرية، نظرا لنزول سعر الجنية، و نظرا لإنهم جميعا أتم من فلسطين و إسرائيل و إيران، فهم يقبلون الأموال فقط بالشيكل و الريال الإيراني، و لما لقوا الموضوع هيطول قرروا يا يقبضوا بالشهر يا بلاش.

و ترددت الأحاديث عن الآجندات الخارجية، و تناسوا الحديث عن إن بعد أن إنتهت الآجندات بسبب العدد الكبير، فقاموا بتوزيع نتائج حائط، و الأغنياء كل منهم أتوا له بالآيفون، حيث أنه يضم أجندة داخلية، أما أحدث صيحات الموضة هي الآي باد، و دول هتلاقوهم مع المندسين الأوروبين بالذات نظرا إن سعره في أوروبا مش حنين.

أما عن قيام المتظاهرين بدورات تدريبية في الخارج فهذا عبث، لإن المدرب المصري أثبت جدارته، و كانوا بيستخدوا الكوتش حسن شحاتة لما كان قاعد بيهوي بعد كاس أفريقيا و هذا ما يدل على إنهيار مستوى المنتخب بعد البطولة لإنه ماكنش فضيله.

أما عن تورط حماس و الإخوان و إيران و إسرائيل و أمريكا و كل القوى الخارجية وراء المظاهرات لتفتيت أمن مصر، فأنا أأكد لكم أنني تواصلت شخصيا مع القوى الحقيقية وراء الأحداث، و هم جماعة الجهاد زحل، و تنظيم الشرفاء من بلوتو، و أهمهم التنظيم السريالي من كوكب المريخ، و لهذا لم تتأثر المظاهرات من قطع الإنترنت لإن الإتصال كان من الساتالايت.

في ناس بتقول إن البلد واقفة و حظر التجول قائم بسبب المظاهرات، مش بسبب غياب الشرطة المفاجىء، و بقلهم شطار، و ربنا يخليلكم عقولكم، و مالهمش حق الناس اللي بتطالب بالعدل و الديموقراطية، المهم يرجع الشباب يقفوا قدام كوفي بين، و نرجع نقف في إشارات و نشوف العسكري بإثنين جنيه عشان يفتح الإشارة، و نقف في طوابير العيش و نموت فيها، و نرجع لحياتنا الطبيعية بقى، و نرجع لمؤتمرات الحزب الوطني اللي بتضحك على أي دعابة مرحة يقولها ريسنا حبيبنا، و نرجع نقرا مقالات أساما سرايا و ممتاز القط عن كيف عبر بينا الريس محنة مظاهرات الشباب السيس.

أما عن محاولات إمتطاء المعارضة لركوب الحركة، ما طبعا، ما إنتم خدتوا أحصنتهم و جمالهم من نزلة السمان و إديتوها للبلطجية، هيركبوا إيه؟ و عن ركوبهم الموجة، أحب أقولهم إنهم لو كانوا بيعرفوا يعوموا ماكنش زمان مصر وصلت للحال ده.

أما عن إقتناع الناس السائد أن مبارك والدنا جميعا، أنا بأؤكد إن تحليل ال دي إن إيه اللي إتعمل لكل شباب المظاهرات لسة موصلهمش بسبب إن المستشفيات مشغولة في مئات الوفيات و آلاف الإصابات من الشهداء و الأبطال اللي قتلهم و ضربهم و عذبهم السيد والدهم، و لكن من الواضح من تقدير العمر لمبارك و للمحتجين، فهو يا إما راجل صحة نمسك الخشب يا إما هم أحفاده بقى، و أنا أميل لمنطق إنهم أحفاده و لكن نرجع نقول أعز الولد ولد الولد.

أما عن إن كل القنوات كاذبة بإستثناء المحور و التليفزيون المصري، فأنا زرت كل هذه القنوات الكاذبة، و هم جميعا مقتنعين فعلا إن الكذاب ما بيرحش النار، بيروح الحزب الوطني، و كلهم عندهم هذا الطموح العظيم.

تحيا أعظم ثورة مصرية، التي قد تكون أعظم ثورة في التاريخ، التي ألهمت العالم، التي كانت غربالا، لتعلم من هم العقلاء و الحكماء و من هم الذين نجح نظام إعلامي و تعليمي ظل ثلاثون عاما ماسك دبوس و بيفسي عقولهم من أي منطق.

و أخيرا... إسفوخص.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ماشاء الله
> يعنى ممكن ناكل أوطة من أم جنيه بدال إللى أكلناها ب 10 جنيه


_اه تخيلي بأة يا نوءة 
طلعت الأوطة هيا رمز الفساد مش الكوسة_  :Girl (13): 
_يا مظلومة يا كووووووسة 
قصدي يا مجنونة يا أوووووطة_  :Girl (13):

----------


## hanoaa

> _اومال هوا كان كلام و بس يا نوفا؟؟
> كانت شعارات بنقولها وخلاص ؟
> مش كنا بنقول مصر هيا أمي واعمل عشانها كل حاجة وافديها بدمي و و و ......
> هوا احنا بننسى ولا ايه ؟ يعني قبل 25 مصر كانت "فلة ..شمعة منورة "ولا ايه ؟
> مش كنا كلنا بنشتكي و تعبانين؟
> في ناس من اللي في ميدان التحرير كانوا بيباتوا في الشارع في عز التلج لوحدهم تحت الكباري و في الخرابات 
> يمكن دلوقتي حسوا و لأول مرة إن ليهم عيلة ..
> إحنا كنا مرفهين وناس تانية مش لاقية تاكل و بتموت من البرد واحنا يا حرااااام بنديهم اللي نقدر عليه+نظرة عطف و حنان واحنا مقتنعين اننا كده عملنا اللي علينا وزياده!
> احنا عاوزين نخلص بقى اللي بيحصل ده عشان نرجع مرفهين تاني 
> ...


شكلهم نسيوا يا سارة
معلش ماهو 30 سنة نوم فى العسل و صحيوا فجأة من الغيبوبة
فتخيلوا انها غيبوبة مؤقتة 
غمة و تزول
كبيرها 3 او 4 أيام و نرجع للغيبوبة تانى
مستغربين حاجة جديدة عليهم
معلش إستحملوا حبة 
إلى أن يأتى الله بالفرج 
و إستنوا مشاركتى إللى جاية لكلل من يقول لا للرحيل نعم لبقاء النظام حتى نهاية فترته الحالية

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:xmas 15:  :xmas 15: 
 :xmas 15: 
 :xmas 15: 
 :xmas 15: 
 :xmas 15: 























إسفوخص
 :xmas 29:

----------


## hanoaa

لماذا الرحيل ؟

الرحيل معناه

عودة رؤوس الأموال المسروقة

محاكمة كل الفاسدين

انتهاء نظام مستبد بلارجعة

توقف حمام من الدماء يسيل خلال الثمانية أشهر القادمة

الرئيس مبارك :
تقدر ثروته 15 مليار دولار من ثفقات السلاح وخصخصة الشركات والتغاضى عن مايحث فى فلسطين والعراق والسودان

علاء مبارك: 
تقدر ثروته حوالى 8مليار دولار عام 2001 يمتلك عقارات قيمتها مليار دولار فى احدى شوارع نيويورك

جمال مبارك:

ثروته حوالى 17 مليار دولار وصاحب ميدل فيست لندن المتخصصة فى بيع الديون المصرية والعقارات والقرى السياحية والسمسرة والأوراق المالية

سوزان مبارك :

دخلت نادى المليارديرات عندما بلغت ثروتها مليار دولار عام 2000 ثروتها 5مليار إلى جانب العديد من العقارات فى أنحاء العالم

وفى مصر يجب ان تقدم الشركات الكبرى 50% من ارباحها لأحد افراد العائلة المالكة سنويا وكذلك فأن تلك العائلة تحصل على 50% من الأعانات التى تقدمها الدول الخارجية للمجتمع المدنى ومحدوى الدخل بحجة انها هى التى تقوم بأدارتها .

الفراغ السياسى 

هل إذا ذهب مبارك سيكون هناك فراغ سياسى ؟

الفراغ السياسى موجود بالفعل ..فالرجل العجوز ترك مقاليد الحكم للخونة والمرتشين والمتسلقين منذ زمن
لماذا نترك مشكلة سنواجهها بعد عدة اشهر عند رحيله ؟ ولا نواجهها الأن بحجة تأجيل المصيبة ؟ 
-هناك العديد من البدائل مثل عمرو موسى وأحمد زويل ورجال الأحزاب المختلفة واساتذة جماعات شرفاء لا نعلم عنهم شيئا فى ظل النظام القاهر

- فى ظل الفترة الأنتقالية سيدير الجيش الشارع والمحكمة الدستوية ستقوم بتعديل الدستور (وأحد الشخصيات الهامة بإدارة الحكومة

ثورتنا البيضاء فإن أى حكومة ستأتى ستكون مرغمة على تنفيذ المطالب الشعبية النزيهة الرضا بمرحلة أو بعدة مراحل من" الثورة " يجعلها تضيع كلها فى ظل ألاعيب ذلك النظام.

البلطجة ونقص الموارد وكل ماحدث من ضغوط النظام علينا وعلى ثورتنا نحن المصريون هى ضريبة ندفعها وليست بكبيرة فى سبيل حرية مصر وحرية أولادنا وإنطلاق مصر لتصبح مثل الكويت والأمارات وأسبانيا.وغيرهم فقد قال أوباما أنه أذا ظلت مصر وشبابها على هذا المنوال فستصبح ثانى أهم دولة فى العالم بعد الولايات المتحدة .

ولاتخشوا الدول الغربية . فقد ورطنا هذا النظام فى اتفاقات دولية من الصعب التخلص منها ولكن يمكن التحايل عليها . فهو مثلنا يتمنى ان تنتهى الأمر سريعا حتى لاتتعطل مصالحه فقط.

ولاتتركوا ثورتكم البيضاء لمن يستغلها من "القوى الخارجية " أو "الأحزاب " أو "النظام.

----------


## قلب مصر

> لماذا الرحيل ؟
> 
> الرحيل معناه
> 
> عودة رؤوس الأموال المسروقة
> 
> محاكمة كل الفاسدين
> 
> انتهاء نظام مستبد بلارجعة
> ...


اتفق معاكي يا هنوءة فيما قلتيه تماما فهذا هو السيناريو الذي يعرفونه جيدا 
وعلينا الاستمرار حتى يتم تحقيقه فعليا وليس شعارات وكلام

----------


## hanoaa

> كلمة وددت أن أكتبها ووجدت الحمد لله أن هناك قلوب نابضة تحمل الكثير
> قامت بكتابة ما هو أكثر وزيادة مما كنت سأكتبه
> وأورد لكم كلمة كتبها المخرج عمرو سلامة
> 
> ظهرت شائعات أخيرا عن ما يحدث في ميدان التحرير، كان بعضها حقيقي و بعضها لا أساس له من الصحة، و بسبب نزولي لعدة مرات قررت أن أوضح صحة هذه الشائعات من كذبها.
> 
> ترددت شائعات عن توزيع وجبات كنتاكي و أموال للمتظاهرين، 50 جنيها بالتحديد، و إحقاقا للحق، الوجبات لم تكن كنتاكي فقط، في ناس مابتحبش كنتاكي، فبيجيبوا لناس ثانية ماكدونالدز، و ناس ثانية برجر كينج، و ناس ثانية غاويين فقر، مصممين على الكشري و الفول و الطعمية و لهذا كشري حمادة و التابعي الدمياطي أثبت تورطهم في تحريك هذه المظاهرات الحقيرة.
> 
> أما عن الأموال، فرفض المتظاهرين أن يأخذون أموالا مصرية، نظرا لنزول سعر الجنية، و نظرا لإنهم جميعا أتم من فلسطين و إسرائيل و إيران، فهم يقبلون الأموال فقط بالشيكل و الريال الإيراني، و لما لقوا الموضوع هيطول قرروا يا يقبضوا بالشهر يا بلاش.
> ...


قلب مصر
يارب بعد مايقروا كلامك يهدوا شوية
ماحدش فينا عاجبه وقف الحال
بس لكل حاجة تمن
و على أد التمن إللى هاندفعه على أد ماهايكون المكسب غالى و هانخاف عليه و هانحافظ عليه
إقفلوا نيرانكوا اللى فاتحينها على الشباب اللى فى ميدان التحرير
إرحموهم
إحنا هنا معظمنا بيشتغل و عارف يدبر أموره 
لكن فى ملايين غيرنا خاليين شغل
فيهم ناس معاها ماجستير و دكتوراة و مرتبه 70 جنيه بيعول بيه أسرة من 5 أفراد فيهم أولاد عايزة تتربى و تتعلم و بيشتغل عامل و شهادته أعلى مننا و البحث إللى عامله يأكل مصر الشهد
فيهم شباب لسه بيتعلم نفسهم حظهم يكون أحسن مننا و من كل إللى قبلهم
شباب ماشافوش 1/10 من إللى إحنا شوفناه و مع ذلك ثاروا و ماإتحملوش 
رفضوا يصبروا زينا 30 سنة
حرام عليكوا
إرحموا من فى الأرض يرحمكم من فى السماء

----------


## hanoaa

ياريت اللى عايز دمه يتحرق
يسمع السيد الفريق أحمد شفيق مع الصحفى الذى أقدره و أحترمه حافظ الميرازى الان على قناة العربية

----------


## hanoaa

إلى السادة ضباط الشرطة
من يقول عنهم السيد رئيس الوزراء أنهم من قرى مصر
إنتظروا مشاركتى التالية

----------


## قلب مصر

> من المشاركه الايجابيه في الايام المقبله ما يلي 
> 
> 1.	 الصمود حتي تحقيق كافة مطالب الثورة و علي رأسها رحيل / تنحي رأس النظام. 
> 2.	. نبذ لغة و لهجة الخوف من أي حوار أو مداخلة عن هذه الثورة فلا خوف بعد اليوم.
> 3.	. الدعم المعنوي للشباب بالتواجد و التظاهر معهم في كافة الميادين. 
> 4.	. توحيد المطلب الرئيسي و هو تنحي راس النظام. 
> 5.	. الإيجابية عن طريق دحض الشائعات و اظهار الحقائق في كافة وسائل الإعلام.


مطالب هامة جدا ومشروعة وياريت كلنا كلنا بجميع طوائفنا نكون مقتنعين أن هو دا الطريق الصحيح السليم لنهاية هذا الموقف

----------


## hanoaa

يارجال الأمن ياللى أهاليكوا تعبت علشان تدخلكوا كليات الشرطة
ياللى أنتوا لسه تحت القسم
ياللى كل واحد منكوا بيبقى ماشى فى الشارع بيقول يا دنيا إتهدى ماعليكى أدى
و لو حد خطى قدامه خطوة يفرمه
ياللى كل ماحد منكوا يتسأل دخلت شرطة ليه
بدل مايكون رده علشان عندى واسطة بيقول علشان أطلع ظابط و أحمى بلدى و أأمن أهلى و ناسى
فين الأمن
هاتقابلونا بأنه وش بعد كده
ليه إتخليتوا عن دوركوا فى حمايتنا
ياريت ترجعوا مرتباتكوا لينا
ياريت الشهر ده مرتباتكوا ياخدها الشعب
لأن الشعب بيحمى نفسه
يعنى متشكرين مش محتاجين لكوا فى حاجة
هاتوا فلوسنا
و ده لأنه فى أغلب الظن إنتوا الناس الوحيدة إللى هاتتفتحلها خزنة البلد و تقبض مرتبات لأنكوا حميتونا و قمتوا بدوركوا ميه ميه
تحياتى لكل ظابط و عسكرى و غفير فيكى يا بلدى

----------


## طائر الشرق

> يارجال الأمن ياللى أهاليكوا تعبت علشان تدخلكوا كليات الشرطة
> ياللى أنتوا لسه تحت القسم
> ياللى كل واحد منكوا بيبقى ماشى فى الشارع بيقول يا دنيا إتهدى ماعليكى أدى
> و لو حد خطى قدامه خطوة يفرمه
> ياللى كل ماحد منكوا يتسأل دخلت شرطة ليه
> بدل مايكون رده علشان عندى واسطة بيقول علشان أطلع ظابط و أحمى بلدى و أأمن أهلى و ناسى
> فين الأمن
> هاتقابلونا بأنه وش بعد كده
> ليه إتخليتوا عن دوركوا فى حمايتنا
> ...


 *دا كان زمان بقى

الله يرحم ايام دبابيرهم

*

----------


## hanoaa

> إذا تم حل مجلس الشعب وحدث فراغ في منصب رئيس الجمهورية
> فإن من يتسلم سلطات رئيس الجمهورية هو رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا
> وهو رجل يتسم بالنزاهة والشجاعة والوطنية
> فلما لا تسلم له الأمور ويتنحى الرئيس ويحل مجلسي الشعب والشورى
> ويتم إعلان انتخابات رئاسية وتشريعية على الفور حتى يتم تعديل الدستور في البنود الكثيرة التي تحتاج لتعديل فيه


و ليه لأ
مافيش حاجة فى الدنيا مالهاش حل
يعنى مافيش فراغ سيايى و لا دستورى أهو

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_يعني ايه كوك زيرو ؟؟؟

























يعني تبقى واقف في اللجنة الشعبية بتحشش..

واما البوكس ييجي تفتشه 
_

----------


## طائر الشرق

> _يعني ايه كوك زيرو ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*دى زى فريش كدا
*__

----------


## hanoaa

أنا عايزة اعرف إنتوا مختلفين ليه

السيد الفريق أحمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء إختتم حديثه مع حافظ الميرازى على قناة العربية
الوضع ليس سيئاً كما يتم تصويره و إحنا لو قعدنا كده ساكتين و ماإتكلمناش الأمور هاتتحل

ده كلام سيادته بالتقريب لأن أنا الذاكرة عندى إيه ماقولكوش نصيحتى ليكوا 
إقعدوا ساكتين و ماتتكلموش و ماتتفقوش و ماتختلفوش و الدنيا هاتبقى بيس خالص

و على رأى المثل إللى إنتهت فاعليته يوم 25 يناير
كله تمام يا ريس

----------


## hanoaa

خدوا 
أخر قصائد الرائع فاروق جويدة
نقلا عن جريدة الوسط الإلكترونية
ارحلارحل ..
ارحل كزين العابدين وما نراه أضل منك .. 
ارحل وحزبك في يديك .. 
ارحل فمصر بشعبها وربوعها تدعو عليك .. 
ارحل فإني ما أرى في الوطن فردا واحدا يهفو إليك
لا تنتظر طفلا يتيما بابتسامته البريئة أن يقبل وجنتيك
لا تنتظر أمّا تطاردها هموم الدهر تطلب ساعديك
لا تنتظر صفحا جميلا فالخراب مع الفساد يرفرفان بمقدميك
ارحل وحزبك في يديك
ارحل بحزب امتطى الشعب العظيم
وعتى وأثرى من دماء الكادحين بناظريك
ارحل وفشلك في يديك
ارحل فصوت الجائعين وإن علا لا تهتديه بمسمعيك
فعلى يديك خراب مصر بمجدها عارا يلوث راحتيك
مصر التي كانت بذاك الشرق تاجا للعلاء وقد غدت قزما لديك
كم من شباب عاطل أو غارق في بحر فقر وهو يلعن والديك
كم من نساء عذبت بوحيدها أو زوجها تدعو عليك
ارحل وابنك في يديك
إرحل وابنك في يديك قبل طوفان يطيح
لا تعتقد وطنا تورثه لذاك الابن يقبل أو يبيح
البشر ضاقت من وجودك.. هل لابنك تستريح؟
هذي نهايتك الحزينة هل بقى شيء لديك؟
ارحل وعارك أي عارْ
مهما اعتذرتَ أمامَ شعبكَ لن يفيد الاعتذارْ
ولمن يكونُ الاعتذارْ؟
للأرضِ.. للطرقاتِ.. للأحياءِ.. للموتى..
وللمدنِ العتيقةِ.. للصغارْ؟!
ولمن يكونُ الاعتذارْ؟
لمواكب التاريخ.. للأرض الحزينةِ
للشواطئِ.. للقفارْ؟!
لعيونِ طفلٍ
مات في عينيه ضوءُ الصبحِ
واختنقَ النهارْ؟!
لدموعِ أمٍّ لم تزل تبكي وحيدا
فر أملا في الحياة وانتهى تحت البحار
لمواكبِ العلماء أضناها مع الأيام غربتها وطول الانتظارْ؟!
لمن يكون الاعتذار؟
**
ارحل وعارك في يديكْ
لا شيء يبكي في رحيلك..
رغم أن الناس تبكي عادة عند الرحيلْ
لا شيء يبدو في وجودك نافعا
فلا غناء ولا حياة ولا صهيل..
ما لي أرى الأشجار صامتةً
وأضواءَ الشوارعِ أغلقتْ أحداقها
واستسلمتْ لليلِ في صمت مخيف..
ما لي أرى الأنفاسَ خافتةً
ووجهَ الصبح مكتئبا
وأحلاما بلون الموتِ
تركضُ خلفَ وهمٍ مستحيلْ
ماذا تركتَ الآن في أرض الكنانة من دليل؟
غير دمع في مآقي الناس يأبى أن يسيلْ
صمتُ الشواطئ.. وحشةُ المدن الحزينةِ..
بؤسُ أطفالٍ صغارٍ
أمهات في الثرى الدامي
صراخٌ.. أو عويلْ..
طفلٌ يفتش في ظلام الليلِ
عن بيتٍ توارى
يسأل الأطلالَ في فزعٍ
ولا يجدُ الدليلْ
سربُ النخيل على ضفافِ النيل يصرخ
هل تُرى شاهدتَ يوما..
غضبةَ الشطآنِ من قهرِ النخيلْ؟!
الآن ترحلُ عن ثرى الوادي
تحمل عارك المسكونَ
بالحزب المزيفِ
حلمَكَ الواهي الهزيلْ..
***
ارحلْ وعارُكَ في يديكْ
هذي سفينَتك الكئيبةُ
في سوادِ الليل تبحر في الضياع
لا أمانَ.. ولا شراعْ
تمضي وحيدا في خريف العمرِ
لا عرش لديكَ.. ولا متاعْ
لا أهلَ.. لا أحبابَ.. لا أصحابَ
لا سندا.. ولا أتباعْ
كلُّ العصابةِ تختفي صوب الجحيمِ
وأنت تنتظرُ النهايةَ..
بعد أن سقط القناعْ

----------


## قلب مصر

لا تنسحبوا عانوا الآن وعيشوا بقية حياتكم كأبطال


كلمة وجهها الكاتب البرازيلي العالمي باولو كويلو كرسالة تضامنية للشعب المصري على حسابة الشخصي على موقعي الفيس بوك وتويتر يوم الجمعة قائلا:

"لا تنسحبوا. عانوا الآن وعيشوا بقية حياتكم كأبطال".

والسطور السابقة مقتبسة من رواية كويلو الشهيرة "الخيمائي" التي تدور أحداثها في مصر وصدرت عام 1988.

وبدأ كويلو في تسجيل آرائه التضامنيه مع الشعب المصري منذ يوم جمعة الغضب "28 يناير" حيث كتب على الفيس بوك قائلا:"تأييدا للمصريين الذين مع الأسف لايستطعيون قراءة ذلك لأن حكومتهم حجبت الإنترنت اليوم".

ثم عاد وكتب على حسابه الشخصي على تويتر يوم 2 فبراير : رواية الخيمائي تحدث في مصر. زرت مصر ثلاث مرات.مايحدث في ميدان التحرير ليس مفاجأة.

وعقب مذبحة "التحرير" التي وقعت يوم الأربعاء كتب باولو كويلو على صفحته بالفيس بوك  "مبارك عرف مسبقا أن رفضه الرحيل سوف يؤدي لإثارة الاضطرابات في مصر، حيث يتعرض الأبرياء والمسالمون للأذي بينما أكتب هذه السطور. خطته الإجرامية تنفذ. عار عليه. عار علينا نحن الذين لا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئا لمساعدة المصريين سوى الشكوى هنا. أنا أشعر بالحزن والعجز".

وباولو كويلو واحد من أشهر الروائيين على مستوى العالم،وباعت رواياته أكثر من 75 مليون نسخة حتى الآن،



هل سنعى ونستمع ونتحمل

اعتقد ... نعم

----------


## hanoaa

> ذكرت صحيفة (نيويورك تايمز) الأمريكية أن هناك مقترحات في مصر لسفر الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك إلى ألمانيا للخضوع لفحوص طبية.
> وجاء في تقرير الصحيفة الصادرة السبت أن هذا جزء من خطط نائب الرئيس المصري عمر سليمان لإيجاد مخرج كريم لمبارك من الأزمة. 
> 
> ووفقا لتلك الخطط، سيتوجه مبارك إلى ألمانيا لإجراء فحوصه الطبية المعتادة وسيبقى هذه المرة هناك فترة أطول. 
> 
> وذكرت الصحيفة أن هناك مقترحا آخر بأن يذهب الرئيس مبارك إلى منزله في منتجع شرم الشيخ. 
> 
> واستندت الصحيفة في تقريرها على بيانات مسئول في الحكومة الأمريكية لم  تسمه، والذي أوضح أن الهدف من تلك الخطط هو مغادرة مبارك القصر الرئاسي،  لكن دون الاضطرار إلى عزله من منصبه.
> 
> وذكرت الصحيفة أن تلك المقترحات جزء من خطط سليمان والقيادة العسكرية للحد  من نفوذ مبارك والبدء في تشكيل حكومة انتقالية بقيادة سليمان على الأرجح.


السيد الرئيس
تمنياتى لسيادتك برحلة موفقه 
و تمام الصحة و العافيه
ياترى هاترجع بلدك تانى إللى فى خطابك قلت إنك هاتموت فيها

----------


## hanoaa

مصادر قضائية: قرار المنع من السفر يشمل أعواناً لـ«إبراهيم سليمان» للاشتباه فى تورطهم بقضايا فساد  كتب   أحمد شلبى    ٥/ ٢/ ٢٠١١كشفت مصادر قضائية أن الأيام المقبلة ستشهد الإعلان عن قرار بمنع عدد من الوزراء السابقين ورجال أعمال ومسؤولين بهيئات حكومية من السفر خارج البلاد والتحفظ على أرصدتهم وتورطهم فى قضايا فساد. وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن تعليمات صدرت للمسؤولين بموانئ مصر المختلفة بضرورة إخطار رئيس الوزراء الفريق أحمد شفيق بشخصه فى حالة رغبة أى من رجال الأعمال فى السفر إلى خارج البلاد سواء بطائراتهم الخاصة أو عن طريق شركات الطيران، حتى إن لم يكن اسمه من ضمن الممنوعين من السفر.

وأفادت مصادر بأن قرار النائب العام بمنع وزراء سابقين ومسؤولين بالحزب الوطنى من السفر تضمن أيضاً، حسن خالد، رئيس الهيئة القومية لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى، الذى كان يعمل وكيلا لوزارة الإسكان فى عهد آخر ٣ وزراء وتربطه علاقة وطيدة بوزير الإسكان الأسبق محمد إبراهيم سليمان. كانت تحقيقات قد جرت مع المهندس حسن خالد، رئيس الهيئة القومية لمشروعات مياه الشرب والصرف الصحى، لتحديد مدى مسؤوليته القانونية عن انفجارات محطات الصرف الصحى بمدينة العبور فى فبراير ٢٠٠٩.

وطلبت جهات قضائية الاطلاع على ملف خالد الذى تربطه علاقات وطيدة بمحمد إبراهيم سليمان، وزير الإسكان الأسبق، منذ أن كان خالد مهندسا بشركة القناة للمقاولات وسليمان استشارياً لها قبل تولى الوزارة، واستعان سليمان عند توليه الوزارة بخالد فى منصب مهندس المرافق بجهاز مدينة الشروق، بعدها تولى رئاسة جهاز المدينة، ورئاسة جهاز مدينة العبور والقاهرة الجديدة. وأشارت مصادر إلى أن خالد يواجه اتهامات -يجرى التحقيق فيها- فى وقائع رشاوى وإهدار مال عام والتربح.

ومن بين الممنوعين من السفر على إبراهيم أحمد حلاوة- رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة المقاولات المصرية «مختار إبراهيم»، الذى تربطه أيضا علاقات وطيدة بإبراهيم سليمان، وهو من مواليد ١٩٤٩. وسبق لشركته أن نفذت مشاريع خاصة بالصرف الصحى، ويواجه اتهامات بتقديم رشاوى والتربح والاستيلاء على المال العام، بالإضافة إلى مصطفى نصرت محمد جاب الله، رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة مصر لأعمال الأسمنت المسلح، وسامية محمد صالح بدر الدين.

وقالت مصادر إن النيابة العامة طلبت من جهات رقابية، أمس الأول، المزيد من التحريات الرقابية حول عدد من رجال الأعمال الآخرين.[/و ده نقلاً عن المصرى اليوم
طبعاً أنا سعيدة جداً
ليه بقى 
هاقولكوا
أنا بشتغل كيميائية فى شركة المنيا لمياه الشرب و الصرف الصحى
يعنى تبع وزارة الإسكان
يعنى بقى رؤوس فساد المجال بتاعى هاتبدأ تقع
فكرونى بس بكرة أحكيلكوا حكاية لطيفة هانقلكوا صورة من صور الفساد فى شغلى

----------


## طائر الشرق

*النائب العام 

عمال يصطاد فيهم واحد ورا التانى

ربنا يكرمه 
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> خدوا 
> أخر قصائد الرائع فاروق جويدة
> نقلا عن جريدة الوسط الإلكترونية
> ارحلارحل ..
> ارحل كزين العابدين وما نراه أضل منك .. 
> ارحل وحزبك في يديك .. 
> ارحل فمصر بشعبها وربوعها تدعو عليك .. 
> ارحل فإني ما أرى في الوطن فردا واحدا يهفو إليك
> لا تنتظر طفلا يتيما بابتسامته البريئة أن يقبل وجنتيك
> ...


هل تتذكرين يا هناء قصيدة هذي بلاد لم تعد كبلادي لفاروق جويدة 
والتي خطها بعد حادثة غرق شباب مصريين
يااااالله
أشعر بأنه كتب هذه القصيدة كي يرد ثأر قصيدة هذي بلاد 
كي يرد العار الذي لحق بالنفوس حينما مات شباب مصر على شواطئها في محاولة للفرار من الواقع المؤلم

----------


## ابن البلد

> لا تنسحبوا عانوا الآن وعيشوا بقية حياتكم كأبطال



أنا متقدمتش علشان أنسحب 





> وعقب مذبحة "التحرير" التي وقعت يوم الأربعاء


هي خلاص بقيت مذبحة
يا قلب مصر
كل اللي ماتو من بداية المظاهره ولا الثورة ولا الإنتفاضة ( حتى مش قادرين نتفق على اسم ليها )
11 شخص
لما 11 شخص في 12 يوم مذبحة
أمال اللي ماتوا في الكنيسة بالإسكندرية دول كانت أيه 
واللي بيموتوا في فلسطين نسميه ايه ؟





> وباولو كويلو واحد من أشهر الروائيين على مستوى العالم،وباعت رواياته أكثر من 75 مليون نسخة حتى الآن،


مشاء الله ربنا يسهله هههههههههه
ده أخذ نوبل ولا لسه ؟





> هل سنعى ونستمع ونتحمل
> 
> اعتقد ... نعم


للآسف أم يوسف
كعادة من هم في التحرير
يتحدثون باسم غيرهم

للآسف أنا لا أسمع لأجنبي في مصلحة بلدي

في النهاية
أتمنى نهاية المسلسل الممل ده ينتهي

ومن لديه الرغبة في التوجهة للتحرير
فليتكل على الله وربنا يوفقه

وسبونا أحنا نروح شغلنا ونشوف أكل عيشنا
وربنا ما يجعلنا سبب في وقف حال الناس

----------


## hanoaa

تصبحوا على مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

> تصبحوا على مصر


يارب
نصحي نلاقيها لسه مصر
 3.1 مليار دولار خسارة

----------


## طائر الشرق

> هي خلاص بقيت مذبحة يا قلب مصر كل اللي ماتو من بداية المظاهره ولا الثورة ولا الإنتفاضة ( حتى مش قادرين نتفق على اسم ليها ) 11 شخص لما 11 شخص في 12 يوم مذبحة أمال اللي ماتوا في الكنيسة بالإسكندرية دول كانت أيه واللي بيموتوا في فلسطين نسميه ايه ؟


[COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]11 ازاى يا بيه؟؟

اذا كان الاختلاف بالمئات

الا بقى لو كان بيكرروا الصور
[/COLOR][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/DIGIT/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG] :: 
*
قوم نام انت مش رايح الشغل*
 :xmas 7: 
[COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]
[/COLOR]

----------


## ابن البلد

> *النائب العام 
> 
> عمال يصطاد فيهم واحد ورا التانى
> 
> ربنا يكرمه 
> *


المهم يعجب

دول بيقلولك من اسباب التظاهر
أن مفيش أي جهة حكومية

قدموا التعازي في شهداء المظاهرات
للمتظاهرين

----------


## ابن البلد

> [COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]11 ازاى يا بيه؟؟
> 
> اذا كان الاختلاف بالمئات
> 
> الا بقى لو كان بيكرروا الصور
> [/COLOR][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/DIGIT/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]
> *
> قوم نام انت مش رايح الشغل*
> 
> ...


 ربنا يرحم جميع اموات المسلمين

أيوه في منهم مات قبل أصلا المظاهرات زي ما قلت من قبل
اللي ولع في نفسه واللي رمى نفسه من الشباك ولا البلكونة

وفي اللي مات من التدافع

حتى لو 1000 واحد مات

حوادث المواصلات بتقتل أكثر من العدد ده بكثير

عايز أقوم انام بس بسمع صفية زغلول في مصر النهارده

بتقولك ملناش دعوة بالدستور مش عايزينه 
فبشوف هتوصل لأيه وبعدين أنام

عندما تتحدث بعد سكوت 30 عام
لن تسمع إلا نفسك ولن تعي كل ما تقول

----------


## أم أحمد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahCwB...ayer_embedded#

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يارجال الأمن ياللى أهاليكوا تعبت علشان تدخلكوا كليات الشرطة
> ياللى أنتوا لسه تحت القسم
> ياللى كل واحد منكوا بيبقى ماشى فى الشارع بيقول يا دنيا إتهدى ماعليكى أدى
> و لو حد خطى قدامه خطوة يفرمه
> ياللى كل ماحد منكوا يتسأل دخلت شرطة ليه
> بدل مايكون رده علشان عندى واسطة بيقول علشان أطلع ظابط و أحمى بلدى و أأمن أهلى و ناسى
> فين الأمن
> هاتقابلونا بأنه وش بعد كده
> ليه إتخليتوا عن دوركوا فى حمايتنا
> ...


هنوءه بلاش تظلمى الشرطه
وبعدين هما بياخدوا كام اصلا علشان يرجعوا مرتباتهم
الشرطه جالهم اوامر من حبيب العادلى بالانسحاب وفضل ضباط كتير جدا منهم يدافعوا لاخر لحظه
بس للاسف ماكانش فيه معين ليهم , كانوا بيحاربوا لوحدهم 
كان كل اللى قدامهم يااما الموت يا اما ارجع لاهلى
هناء فيه ضباط كتير محترمين وولاد ناس بجد وكل هدفهم الحق 
لكن حبيب العادلى والنظام هما فعلا السبب في الصوره البشعه اللى احنا شايفنها ليهم
وبعدين يا هناء ماهما كانوا بيحمونا قبل كده حد فكر فيهم كويس؟؟؟
ما على طول الكل شايفينهم زفت وطين

تعرفى انا في اسرتى ضابط 
اهل المنطقه اللى بيخدم فيها هما دلوقتى اللى بيدهنوا مكتبه بعد ما البلطجيه حرقوه وكانوا عاوزين يقتلوه
لأنه حاربهم وقضي عليهم ولما هربوا من السجون حاولوا يقتلوه لكن ربنا سلم

فابلاش ظلم لناس شريفه كتير



منك لله يا عادلى

----------


## R17E

> [COLOR="red"]
> 
> ولاتتركوا ثورتكم البيضاء لمن يستغلها من "القوى الخارجية " أو "الأحزاب " أو "النظام.



الثوره هنا من الصعب سرقتها و لو كانت سهله لسرقها النظام نفسه أو اوصي بها للمعارضه المدجنه من طرف النظام في الثلاثين سنه الاخيره وذلك لاسباب 
ولكن اولا سأحاول ان اكون واضح و صريح علي غير عادة و اقول 
بان حديثنا عن الثوره هنا و عن الصامدين تحت البرد و المطر يشبه كثيرا وصف اثنين لمذاق سندوتش يلتهمه طرف ثالث نحن نحكم علي حدث بأدوات غير ادواته صحيح نحن جزء من الحدث و لكننا لسنا كل الصوره 
حينما بدئت الثوره بدئت بفكره وهي لا تزال كذلك .فكره نقيه خرجت من القلب فوصلت و اظهرت اجمل ما فينا , و الذي يبني علي الافكار يختلف كثيرا عما يبني علي الاشخاص , الشخص دائما يسهل تشويهه أو إفساده أو ..... 
البدايه كانت للمطالبه بمكافحه مشكلة الفقر و إلغاء حالة الطوارئ و إقالة وزير الداخلية حبيب العادلي و تحديد مدة الرئاسة بحيث لا تتجاوز فترتين متتاليتين 
هذه كانت بداية مطالبنا – واسمحوا لي ان اجعل نفسي واحدا منهم - يوم الثلاثاء 25 يناير  فهل هذه المطالب تحتاج لتجييش الجيوش و عناصر مكافحة الشغب و كمية الاحداث المهوله التي يعرفها الجميع ..!!
النظام بغبائه المعهود جعلنا طرف مقابل و مناوئ و تعامل معنا علي هذا الاساس فاثبتنا له بصدورنا العزل بأننا الأقوي و الاجدر بالقياده و الرياده و نحن نتعامل هنا كأفكار أيضا كفكرة التضحية و العمل الطوعي و لسنا كأشخاص أما النظام حينما ذهبت قبضته الامنيه امام تضحيتنا  ذهب ليوجه أسوء ما فيه مقابل احسن ما فينا الثوره المضاده في مواجهة الثوره التخريب في مواجهة الحفاظ علي المال العام و الخاص  البلطجه في مواجهة السلم الانتماء في مواجهة اللا إنتماء الجهل عموما في مواجهة العلم .. و حينما أقول الجهل عموما فأنا لا اتحدث عن كامل الطرف الاخر أنا أتحدث عن الذي واجهناه فقط 
هل شاهد أحد منكم تعليق مراسلي القنوات الاخباريه علي غزوات ميدان التحرير حينما يقترب الخطر من المتحف ثم يهلل مستبشرا و يطمئن المشاهدين علي المتحف حينما يقع في الارض التي يستحوذ عليها معارضي مبارك..!! 
أما ان الاوان لصحوة يا عالم 
أنا أؤمن و يؤمن معي الكثيرين بأن إبليس لن يذكر يوما فيقال رضي الله عنه هكذا بعض الاشخاص هم يمثلون الفساد ذاته و حمايه لفاسدين أصغر  ـ ولن نذكر اسماء تعرفوها إحتراما لقوانين المكان ـ و هناك شيخ حكيم إسمه التاريخ يعلمنا ان الحيه لا تموت إلا بقطع الرأس 
هم الان يستخدمون شائعاتهم مقابل وطنيتنا و إذا كان البعض يقول بأننا عملاء فأذكر بأننا لا نملك مبلغ يفوق الدين الخارجي لمصر  ولكن لن نسأل من أين 
فليس يصح في الافهام شئ                      إذا ما إحتاج النهار إلي دليل 
لا تعتتقدوا بأن مصر في أزمه... مصر كانت في أزمه و تجاوزتها فكروا بهذه العقليه تجاوزنا الازمه بدماء شهدئنا الابرار و عزيمة أبنائنا المخلصين و ها هي مصر البهيه تضع أقدمها علي الدرب الذي يكاد أن يصلا 
إن النظام وطامحي ركوب الامواج مراوغون سياسيون يتعاملون ب سياسة على درجة من الخداع والغش والكلام المعسول والاسلوب اللين والذي سيؤدي الى تميع مكاسب ثورتنا الشبابية الناهضة
لذا فإنا  نسألكم كجمع مصري مثقف ان لا تقعوا فريسة وعود كاذبة و شعارات منمقة استمعنا لها ثلاثين عاما بدئت بالكفن إللي ماله جيوب و انتهت بقفف الفلوس .
نحن أوفياء لمصر
نحن اوفياء للشهداء 
شاب مصري



يتبع

----------


## Dragon Shadow

حرصت حتى الآن أن لاأزعج بقناعاتي من أعرفهم (أو معارف من أعرفهم) وأثق بهم وبوطنيتهم وخوفهم على مصرنا الحبيبة من أبناء هذا المنتدى الغالي .
فقط كُنت ألفت النظر لنقاط لايكترث لها أحد حالياً أو لايعطيها إهتماماً حتى في ظل ظروف عدم التأكد التي نعيشها ، خاصة أن مُعظمنا يظن أن مايعرفه هو كل الحقيقة ، وأنه يرى الصورة الكاملة وليس جزء منها ، ولاجدال في القناعات والأفكار على مايبدو .

- حدود مصر خاصة الحدود الشرقية تقلقني للغاية ، وأسأل الله أن يسلمنا ويحفظنا من كل مكروه ، وممن يتربص ويمكر بنا ويحاول إنتهاز مايحدث لتحقيق أي مكاسب أو أطماع أو لتنفيذ أجندات خاصة تضر بمصلحة الوطن ومصلحتنا .

حتى المنتدى لم يخلو من أفواج لايعلم بها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى ...

فإن كانت قناعاتي غير مهمة وخوفي غير مُبرر فإنني على الأقل أحاول أن أكون في الصفوف الخلفية التي أخشى منها عليكم أكثر من الصفوف الأمامية التي تتصدرونها أو نقول معظمكم ...

كلمة واحدة علقت في حلقي وأرجو أن تسمحوا لي بها ...
لا أحد يستطيع أن يؤكد أن كافة الأشخاص في الميدان على قلب رجل واحد ... لذلك ...

*أرجوكم أن لاتصنعوا لهم أصناماً حتى لانضطر لاحقاً أن نحطمها ...*
دامت مصر والمصريين بخير

----------


## طريق

القران بين الغضب والحرية لافت جدا
لا حرية بلا غضب
لا غضب بلا حرية
لا حرية حقيقية تعيش كمعنى حي في ضمائر الشعوب بلا غضب إذا انتهكت
ولا غضب حقيقي ينبع من أرواح الناس بلا شعور بفضاء مستحق من الحرية ينفجر الغضب في أحشائه
الحرية والغضب يساوي اقترانهما ثورة
والثورة هي غضب وحرية معا
غضب من أجل الحرية
وحرية صنعت غضبا
وستتواصل أيام الغضب وأيام الحرية
ما لم تضع الحرية حدا للغضب
ومالم يجلب الغضب مزيدا من الحريات
ستتواصل ثورة الشعب المصري في 25 يناير وما بعدها
حتى تتحقق كل أهدافها ومطالبها
وعلى رأسها الرحيل وإسقاط النظام
عندها يتحول طوفان الغضب إلى تيار الحرية العريض الواسع
تيار الحرية الهادئ الذي سيحمل سفينة الوطن إلى الأمام..نحو المستقبل
عاشت مصر وطنا للعدل والحرية
عاشت مصر وطنا للحب والسلام
وعاش الغضب حارسا قيما لكل معاني الحق والخير والجمال

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههه


_

----------


## طائر الشرق

*هههههههه

اول يوم الدبابات نزلت فيه

كنت راجع من المظاهرة ولقيت واحد مقعد بنته على عمود المدفع بتاع الدبابة وبيصورها و يدى الموبيل لمراته عشان يتصور جنبها ومراته تتصور جنبها  وفى الاخر عشان يتصور صورة عائلية للذكرى كان بيقول لعسكرى الجيش 

صورنى والنبى يا دفعة
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

[QUOTE=طائر الشرق;1518961]*هههههههه

اول يوم الدبابات نزلت فيه

كنت راجع من المظاهرة ولقيت واحد مقعد بنته على عمود المدفع بتاع الدبابة وبيصورها و يدى الموبيل لمراته عشان يتصور جنبها ومراته تتصور جنبها  وفى الاخر عشان يتصور صورة عائلية للذكرى كان بيقول لعسكرى الجيش 

صورنى والنبى يا دفعة
*[/QUOTE


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نحن نستغل المواقف اسوأ استغلال  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ربنا يعديها على خير

الحياة رجعت ونبضت من جديد

الراجل دا سوء مشى دلوقتى او فضل لاخر سبتمبر لازم نبص للمرحلة الجاية  و الشعب كله بدون انتماءات يفكر هيعمل ايه بعد كدا

وربنا يستر على مصر


*

----------


## اليمامة

سلاما شباب النيل فى كل موقف...

----------


## nova_n

> _اومال هوا كان كلام و بس يا نوفا؟؟
> كانت شعارات بنقولها وخلاص ؟
> مش كنا بنقول مصر هيا أمي واعمل عشانها كل حاجة وافديها بدمي و و و ......
> هوا احنا بننسى ولا ايه ؟ يعني قبل 25 مصر كانت "فلة ..شمعة منورة "ولا ايه ؟
> مش كنا كلنا بنشتكي و تعبانين؟
> في ناس من اللي في ميدان التحرير كانوا بيباتوا في الشارع في عز التلج لوحدهم تحت الكباري و في الخرابات 
> يمكن دلوقتي حسوا و لأول مرة إن ليهم عيلة ..
> إحنا كنا مرفهين وناس تانية مش لاقية تاكل و بتموت من البرد واحنا يا حرااااام بنديهم اللي نقدر عليه+نظرة عطف و حنان واحنا مقتنعين اننا كده عملنا اللي علينا وزياده!
> احنا عاوزين نخلص بقى اللي بيحصل ده عشان نرجع مرفهين تاني 
> ...



أختى مصراوية جدا

اولا شكرا لردك ثانيا انا مقلتش ان مصر كانت فلة وشمعة منورة قبل 25 يناير
لا ابدا انا فرحت بالتغيير حتى لو مشاركتش بمظاهرات التحرير
وحصلنا بفضل الشباب الثائر على حاجات كتير ولا الاحلام
بس السؤال وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟ لأمتى ؟؟؟؟؟
هل المشكلة انحصرت فى تنحى الرئيس طيب ما هو ماشى أكيد ايه الجديد
بلاش اقول احنا .... هما وصلوا لمكاسب رائعة مفروض بقى تستثمرها
ونمنحهم شوية ثقة ونشوف هيتعمل اللى قالوا عليه
لكن مبدأ كله لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش هيجيب نتيجة وللاسف انا شوفت وسمعت شباب كتير منهم هنا وهناك
كل واحد يقول انا باتكلم عن نفسى وعن رايى طيب مين يتكلم عنهم
لا كل واحد باسمعه بيقول الشباب عايزيين وعاييزين وهما لما بيتكلموا كلامهم مش واحد
حتى احمد العسيلى لما طلع قال انا تايه اومال مين مركز
انا باقول هما عملوا شيئ جميل ورائع ومفروض يستغلوا نجاحة لمصلحة مصر
بلاش يخلوا غيرهم يستفيد لحسابه 
أختى مصراوية جدا بردة معظم الشباب اللى طلعوا مرفهين
وبيشتغلوا واللى عندهم شركات واللى سافروا برة انا عن نفسى مسافرتش اتفسح باوكرانيا زى بعضهم
انا شوفت امبارح واول امبارح المجموعات اللى طلعت منهم
الحمد لله كلهم شباب زى الفل مش معدمين والشباب اللى بيحرسوا بيتهم من المجرمين
مش اقل وطنية من شباب التحرير بس لازم نوصل فى النهاية لمحطة امنه
والا ايه الفايدة بقى من كل ده وهل المحطة متنفعش الا بكله لالالالالالالالالا
جايز انا مش فاهمة وكلكم فاهمين يبقى العيب عندى وحدى

شكرا

----------


## nova_n

> سلاما شباب النيل فى كل موقف...


أختى ندى

بجد شكرا على الفيديو جميل ورائع وريح نفسيتى جدا 
والله ياجماعة انا بحب مصر بكل وقت قبل وبعد 25 يناير
يمكن لانى عانيت من الغربة والحياة انى وافدة ببلد مش بلدى
ولما جيت مصر حسيت بانى مواطنه مش مجرد وافدة 
ويمكن ده سبب موقفى 

شكرا

----------


## أم أحمد

*
قصيدة الميدان .. للشاعر عبد الرحمن الأبنودي :

فيديو للقصيدة بصوته : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq3tTCjMZ60

أيادى مصرية سمرا.. ليها فى التمييز
ممدودة وسط الزئير.. تكسّر البراويز
سُطوع لصوت الجموع.. شوف مصر تحت الشمس
آن الأوان ترحلى.. يا دولة العواجيز!

عواجيز شداد.. مسعورين.. أكلوا بلادنا أكل
ويشبهوا بعضهم.. نهم.. وخِسّة وشكل
طلع الشباب البديع.. قلبوا خريفها ربيع
وحققوا المعجزة.. صحُّوا القتيل من القتل 

إقتلنى.. قتلى.. ما حيعيد دولتك تانى
باكتب بدمى حياة تانية.. لأوطانى
دمى ده والاّ الربيع.؟ لاتَْنين بلون أخضر
وبابتسم.. من سعادتى والّا أحزانى؟

حاولتوا ما حاولتوا.. ما تشوفوا وطن غيره
سلبتوا دم الوطن.. وبْشمْتوا من خيره
أحلامنا.. بُكرانا.. أصغر ضحكة على شفه
شفتوشى صياد يا خلق.. بيقتله طيرُه؟

السوس بينخُر وسارح.. تحت إشرافَك
فرحان بهم كنت.. وشايلهم على كتافك
وأما أهالينا: من زرعوا وبنوا وصنعو
اكانوا مداس ليك.. ولولادك.. وأحلافك

يا مصر.. قام العليل.. رجعت له أنفاسُه
وباس جبين الوطن.. مال الوطن باسُه
من قبل موته بيوم.. صحُّوه أولاده
من كان سبب علته.. محبته لناسه!


الثورة فيضان قديم محبوس ماشافوش زُول
الثورة لوْ جدَّ.. ماتبانشى ف كلام أو قول
تعدل وتقلب فى سرِّيه، تفور فى القلب
وتتغزل فتله فتله.. فى ضمير النول

ماتخافش على مصر يابا ..مصر محروسة
حتى من الطُّغمة دى اللى فينا.. مدسوسة
ولو انت ابوها بْصحيح.. خايف عليها قوي
تركتها ليه بدن.. بتنخره السوسة؟

وبيسرقوك يا الوطن.. قدامنا.. عينى عينك
ينده بقوّه الوطن، ويقوللى: «قوم فينك»؟
ضحكت علينا الكتب، بِعْدت بِنا عنك
لولا ولادنا اللى قاموا يسددوا دينك

لكن خلاص يا وطن.. صحيت جموع الخلق
قبضوا على الشمس بإيديهم وقالوا: لأ
م المستحيل يفرطوا عُقد الوطن تانى
والكدب تانى.. محال.. يلبس قناع الحق!

بكل حُب الحياة.. خوَّض فى دم أخوك
قول: «إنت مين؟» للى باعوا حلمنا وباعوك
أهانوك، وذلوك، ولعبوا قمار بأحلامك
نيران هتافك.. تحرر صاحْبك الممسوك

يرجع لها صوتها.. مصر، تعود ملامحها
تاخد مكانها القديم، والكون يصالحها
عشرات سنين تسكنوا بالكدب فى عروقنا
والدنيا متقدمه.. ومصر مطرحها!!

كتبتوا أول سطور فى صفحة الثورة
وهُمَّ.. عُلَما وخُبرا مداورة ومناورة
وقّعتوا فرعون هرب من قلب تمثاله
لكن «جيوشه» مازالوا يحلموا ببكره

صباح حقيقى ودرْس جديد قوى فى الرفض
أتارى للشمس صوت واتارى للأرض نبض
تانى معاكم.. رجعنا نحب كلمة مصر
تانى معاكم.. رجعنا نحب ضحكة بعض!!

من كان يقول ابننا.. يطلع بنا م النَّفق
دى صرخة والا غنا.. وده دم والاّ شفق؟
أتاريها حاجة بسيطة الثورة يا اخواننا
مين اللى شافها كده؟ مين أول اللى بدأ؟

مش دول شبابنا اللى قالوا كرهوا أوطانهم؟
لبسنا توب الحداد.. وبْعدنا قوى عنهم..؟
همّ اللى قاموا النهارده يشعلوا الثورة
ويصنّفِوا الخلق: مين عانْهم، ومين خانْهم!!

يادى الميدان اللى حضن الفكره.. وصَهرْها
يادى الميدان اللى فتن الخلق وسحرها
يادى الميدان اللى غاب اسمه كتير عنه
وصَبَرْها ما بين عباد عاشقة وعباد كارهه

شباب.. كإن الميدان.. أهله وعناوينه
ولا فى الميدان «نيس كافيه» ولا «كابتشينو»
خُدودُه عرْفوا جَمال النومة ع الأسفلت
والموت عارفهم قوى.. وهمّ عارفينه!!

لا الظلم هيّن يا ناس.. ولا الشباب قاصر
مهما حاصرتوا الميدان.. عمره ما يتحاصر
فكرتنى يا الميدان بزمان وسحر زمان
فكرتنى بأغلى أيام.. فى زمن ناصر!!

شايل حياتك على كفك.. صغير السن
ليل بعد يوم المعاناة.. وانت مش بتئن
حمل المحامِل.. وإنت غضّ.. با تعجب
إمتى عرفت النضال؟ إسمح لى حاجة تجن!!

أتاريك جميل يا وطن مازلت.. وحتبقى
زال الضباب.. وانفجرت بأعلى صوت: «لأه»
حرّضتنا نبتسم.. ودفعت إنت الحساب
وبنْبتسم.. بس بسمة طالعة بمشقة

فينك يا صبح الكرامة الا البشر هانوا
وأهل مصر الأصيلة.. اتخانوا واتهانوا
بنشترى العزة تانى.. والتمن غالى
فتح الوطن للجميع.. قلبه وأحضانه!!

الثورة فيض الأمل.. وغنوة الثوار
الليل إذا خانه لونه.. يتقلب لنهار
ضج الضجيج بالندا.. إصحى يا فجر الناس
فينك يا صوت الغلابة.. وضحكة الأنفار؟!

وإحنا وراهم أساتذة خايبة.. تتعلم
إزاى نحب الوطن.. وإمتى نتكلم
طال الصّدا قلبنا.. ويئسنا من فتحُه
قلب الوطن قبلكم.. كان خاوى ومضلم!!

أوّلنا فى الجوْلة.. لسه جولة.. ورا جولة
ده سوس بينخر يا بويا فى جسد دولة
أيوه الملك صار كتابة.. إنما أبداً
لو غَفِّلت عيننا لحظة.. حيقلبوا العُملة 

لكنّ خوفى مازال جوه الفؤاد.. يكبش
خوفى اللى ساكن شقوق القلب ومعشش
يقوللى مش راح يسيبوا، ولسه حيقِبُّوا
وحيلاقولهم سِكك.. وبيبان ماتتردش!!

وحاسبوا قوى م الديابة اللى فى وسطيكم
وإلا تبقى الخيانة.. منّكم.. فيكم
الضحكة ع البُق.. بس الرك ع النِّيات
فيهم عدوين أشد من اللى حواليكم!! *

----------


## أم أحمد

خفة دم الشعب المصري في قلب التحرير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> _
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> _


*بمناسبة خفة الدم*
*خدوا دي كمان*

----------


## ابن طيبة

و دي كمان

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الرئيس مبارك قرر ان يحرق نفسه امام القصر الرئاسى ..مطالبا برحيل الشعب المصرى

**************

حسني مبارك قالوا ليهو القي ليك خطاب ودع فيهو المصريين .. قال ليهم لييه ..هم رايحين فين

*************



 :xmas 34:   :xmas 34:   :xmas 34:   :xmas 34:   :xmas 34:   :xmas 34: 



 :xmas 34:   :xmas 34:   :xmas 34:   :xmas 34: 

*الله عليكو يا مصريين*

----------


## قلب مصر

فساد الجرح

عانينا كتيرا من فساد هذا النظام

وهناك مصريين كثيرين بيعوا بثمن بخس كي يعيش النظام وتعلو هامته

شعب تمت مرمتطه وبهدلته واهانة كرامته طوال 30 عام

أمراض استوطنت ولم تخرج من جسد المصريين

ووزير صحة يرسل زوجته كي تعالج بالملايين على نفقة الشعب والدولة 

وعندما ينكشف أمره تظهر نقوده وتخرج للنور ويدفع فاتورته للشعب

وآثار وكنور تنهب وتسرق

ووزراء تنهب وتمص في دم الشعب

وآخرين وآخرين ..

ممن لو كتبنا عنهم لامتلأت حنبات المواقع الاكترونية بأكملها بفضائحهم الزاخرة

نحن عشنا وعانينا فسادا حتى الركب

وعنما تقيح الجرح وعطن من كثرة الفساد

أصبحت نظافته عسيرة

ورائحته تزكم النفوس

ولم يعد يتحمل ألم التطهير أحد

وحينها يتمنى الإنسان أن يعيش بجرحه وفساده حتى يتخلص من آلامه المبرحة

حتى لا يعاني آلاما مميته تطهره من فساد الجُرح

يتمنى أن يظل على حاله وهو يعلم أنه يموت من فساد الجرح

وأن عدوى فساد الجرح تنتقل منه إلى أقرب أقربائه

وفي النهاية ينتشر الفساد ويموت الانسان بجرحه

وما نعانيه الآن هو التطهير المؤلم وعملية تنظيف جرح مصر

الجرح الغائر الذي نعاني منه جميعا

وطالما بدأت عملية التطهير فأنها لن تتوقف ولن تقف وستستمر 

حتى لو صرخ المريض بأعلى ما يمكنه من الصراخ حتى يتوقف الطبيب عن تطهير جرحه

وبعدها سيشكر الطبيب كثيرا عندما تشفى روحه ونفسه وجسده من الفساد

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> يارب
> نصحي نلاقيها لسه مصر
>  3.1 مليار دولار خسارة


طيب ياريت هو يحس ويكون رئيس وطنى ويخاف على وطنه وأبناء وطنه

وبعدين كانو بيروحو فين المليارات اليوميه دى كلها ؟

حسيى الله في كل ظالم وطاغى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

النجارين بيشجعوا مصر وإحنا معاهم  :xmas 34: 





 :xmas 15:   :xmas 15:

----------


## قلب مصر

لا تنسحبوا ... عانوا الآن وعيشوا بقية حياتكم أبطال

مقتل شاب مصري  أعزل من ظباط الشرطة عن قصد وعن تعمد

فلم يكن يحمل بين يديه لا قنابل ولا طلقات ولا حتى حجر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> طيب ياريت هو يحس ويكون رئيس وطنى ويخاف على وطنه وأبناء وطنه
> 
> وبعدين كانو بيروحو فين المليارات اليوميه دى كلها ؟
> 
> حسيى الله في كل ظالم وطاغى


دا إحنا يا إيمان بنسمع اليومين دول على مليارات بالهبل
المفروض المسئولين اللى واكلنها والعه هما اللى يزعلوا على الفلوس دى
مش إحنا
هوا إحنا كنا شفناها أصلا 

منهم لله
والله لو رجعوا الفلوس اللى ناهبها عز واللى زيه هاتغطى الخساير من بدرى
منهم لله
منهم لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> و دي كمان


 :36 1 27:

----------


## قلب مصر

لا تنسحبوا ..... عانوا الآن وعيشوا بقية حياتكم أبطال

عربة دبلوماسية تدهس عشرين متظاهرا ومواطنا

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> دا إحنا يا إيمان بنسمع اليومين دول على مليارات بالهبل
> المفروض المسئولين اللى واكلنها والعه هما اللى يزعلوا على الفلوس دى
> مش إحنا
> هوا إحنا كنا شفناها أصلا 
> 
> منهم لله
> والله لو رجعوا الفلوس اللى ناهبها عز واللى زيه هاتغطى الخساير من بدرى
> منهم لله
> منهم لله



يا إيمان المفروض كان أول واحد اتجمدت أمواله جمال مبارك لأنه هو من جاء بهؤلاء الذين يتم حسابهم الآن

وطبعا ده مش هيحصل وده دليل ان السياسه مهتتغير

أنس الفقى المنافق أصدر بيانه بخصوص عدم ترك الرئيس مبارك رئاسة الحزب

تخيلى بعد كووووووووووووول ده 

تقدرو تسـالو نفسكم ليه ماستقال ؟

----------


## قلب مصر

> يا إيمان المفروض كان أول واحد اتجمدت أمواله جمال مبارك لأنه هو من جاء بهؤلاء الذين يتم حسابهم الآن
> 
> وطبعا ده مش هيحصل وده دليل ان السياسه مهتتغير
> 
> أنس الفقى المنافق أصدر بيانه بخصوص عدم ترك الرئيس مبارك رئاسة الحزب
> 
> تخيلى بعد كووووووووووووول ده 
> 
> تقدرو تسـالو نفسكم ليه ماستقال ؟


أيوة استقالة مبارك من الجزب طلعت إشاعة

وكمان محاولة اغتيال عمر سليمان طلعت إشاعة

وعمر سليمان بنفسه نفاها

محاولات لتفتيت المصريين وتفتيت وحدتهم وآرائهم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا إيمان المفروض كان أول واحد اتجمدت أمواله جمال مبارك لأنه هو من جاء بهؤلاء الذين يتم حسابهم الآن
> 
> وطبعا ده مش هيحصل وده دليل ان السياسه مهتتغير
> 
> أنس الفقى المنافق أصدر بيانه بخصوص عدم ترك الرئيس مبارك رئاسة الحزب
> 
> تخيلى بعد كووووووووووووول ده 
> 
> تقدرو تسـالو نفسكم ليه ماستقال ؟


معرفش يا ايمان هاتفرق ايه لو استقال او مااستقالش
احنا عاوزينه يمشي
أنا حاسه انه لو فضل يبقي هاينفذوا تخطيط والاعيب علشان جمال يمسك مكانه


يااارب انصرنا عليهم يااارب

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

إزاى يا إيمان لأ طبعا المفروض يكون هناك فصل بين السلطات

وتبعد الرئاسه تماما عن الحزب الوطنى حتى تكون فرصة الأحزاب كلها واحده



تحليل جايز أكون مخطئه فيه لكن هو مادار بخلدى عندما ربطت بين الحدثين ومن يفكر فيهما جيدا

سيدرك تماما أن الرئيس كان على علم تام بما فعلته الشرطه 

عندما إنسحبت الشرطه إنسحبت بقرار لتعم الفوضى و ويشعر المواطنون بعدم الأمان وبدأت المراهنه إما نحن ( الشرطه )أو الفوضى 

وعندما قال مبارك فى حديثه أنه يخشى التنحى حتى لاتنتشر الفوضى وكأنه وضع نفسه هنا إما أنا وإما الفوضى

نفس الفكر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> تحليل جايز أكون مخطئه فيه لكن هو مادار بخلدى عندما ربطت بين الحدثين ومن يفكر فيهما جيدا
> 
> سيدرك تماما أن الرئيس كان على علم تام بما فعلته الشرطه 
> 
> عندما إنسحبت الشرطه إنسحبت بقرار لتعم الفوضى و ويشعر المواطنون بعدم الأمان ويتدث المراهنه إما نحن أو الفوضو 
> 
> وعندما قال مبارك فى حديثه أنه يخشى التنحى حتى لاتنتشر الفوضى وكأنه وضع نفسه هنا إما أنا وإما الفوضى
> 
> نفس الفكر


طبعا عارف يا إيمان
دى كلها خطط علشان الشعب يخاف ويقولوله خليك
هوا حب يستعطفنا كلنا في خطابه وفعلا نجح في كده
لكن اللى حصل تانى يوم الخطاب كشفه على حقيقته
وكلنا بنقوله ماتخافش علينا لو تنحيت
ماهاتحصلش فوضي 
هانعتبرك توكلت  :xmas 41: 
وهاتعيش مصر
هاتعيش مصر

----------


## ابن طيبة

*دعوة لكل المشاركين معنا في هذا الموضوع*
*اذكروا لنا ما يتردد حولكم من اشاعات حول الثورة الشبابية*
*و دعونا نرد عليها بكل حيادية و منطق* 
*و كما يقولون لنقرع الاشاعة بالحجة*
*دعونا نتناول تصريحات المسئولين الجدد ببعض التحليل*
*دعونا نساعد ابناؤنا هناك في ميدان التحرير*
*ننتظركم*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> إزاى يا إيمان لأ طبعا المفروض يكون هناك فصل بين السلطات
> 
> وتبعد الرئاسه تماما عن الحزب الوطنى حتى تكون فرصة الأحزاب كلها واحده


آآآآآآآه .... دلوقتى فهمت

----------


## قلب مصر

اطلعي بقى من سكاتك
الشاعر : محمد البغدادى




اطلعي بقى من سكاتك .. ياللي ساكتة من سنين
ارفعي بايدك راياتك .. مهما كانوا منكسين

مستحيل النيل هيجري .. عكس مجراه الأساسي
من هنا سكة سلامتك .. صحصحي العقل اللي ناسي
الخطر بيزيد بصمتك .. التاريخ دايما في صفك
و الفنون بستان ف قصرك .. ابعدي الخوف اللي حاوطك
صحصحي العقل اللي ناسي

انتي تاج الشرق و نجوم التماسي .. انتي نبع الفن و نشيدي الحماسي

ياللي زارعة الفن دايما .. تحت شبابيك الغلابة
ياللي غازلة من تاريخك .. شال محبة و انسانية
ادبحي الخوف اللي فيا .. اكسري لحن الرتابة
و اعزفي لحنك هدية .. ده انتي طول عمرك قوية
افردي دراعك و ضمي .. لمي كل الخلق لمي
انهضي و قومي و همي .. 
و اطلعي بقى من سكاتك .. و ارفعي بايدك راياتك

من هنا سكة سلامتك .. الخطر بيزيد بصمتك
انفضي الخوف اللي حاوطك .. و اكسري الحاجز و فوتي
و اخرجي ضد اللي خانك .. و ادهسي الخاين بهامتك
من هنا سكة سلامتك
افردي دراعك و ضمي .. لمي كل الخلف لمي
انهضي و قومي و همي ..
و اطلعي بقى من سكاتك .. و ارفعي بايدك راياتك

من هنا سكة سلامة .. من هنا سكة ندامة
و السكك مليانة ياما .. بالديابة و الخواجة
و اللئيم ابو نجمة زرقا .. فاكر ان الارض لعبة
ارضنا شرف العروسة .. و العروبة شرفها غالي
اغلى م العالم بحاله

اطلعي بقى من سكاتك .. و ارفعي بايدك راياتك
من هنا سكة سلامتك .. الخطر بيزيد بصمتك
نوري العالم بشمسك .. و اهزمي بالفن صمتك
تحرس الحرية ارضك .. تطلع الاجيال عفية
اطلعي بقى من سكاتك .. و ارفعي بايدك راياتك
من هنا سكة سلامتك

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الرئيس مبارك يقول انه يخاف اذا رحل ان تعيش البلاد بفوضي*
*و دعوني اذكركم بكلمة الرئيس مبارك لصدام حسين قبل الهجوم عليه من قبل قوات التحالف*



*الرئيس المصرى حسنى مبارك ينصح الرئيس العراقى بالرحيل حفاظا علي شعبه ومقدرات بلده* 
*وينسى ان ينصح نفسه بالرحيل عن مصر التى اهلكها طوال 30 عاما*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *دعوة لكل المشاركين معنا في هذا الموضوع*
> *اذكروا لنا ما يتردد حولكم من اشاعات حول الثورة الشبابية*
> *و دعونا نرد عليها بكل حيادية و منطق* 
> *و كما يقولون لنقرع الاشاعة بالحجة*
> *دعونا نتناول تصريحات المسئولين الجدد ببعض التحليل*
> *دعونا نساعد ابناؤنا هناك في ميدان التحرير*
> *ننتظركم*


دعوة إيجابية أحييك عليها ابن طيبة وليكون دعما معنويا هاما ودحضا لجميع الافتراءات التي تنطلق من كل اتجاه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *دعوة لكل المشاركين معنا في هذا الموضوع*
> *اذكروا لنا ما يتردد حولكم من اشاعات حول الثورة الشبابية*
> *و دعونا نرد عليها بكل حيادية و منطق* 
> *و كما يقولون لنقرع الاشاعة بالحجة*
> *دعونا نتناول تصريحات المسئولين الجدد ببعض التحليل*
> *دعونا نساعد ابناؤنا هناك في ميدان التحرير*
> *ننتظركم*


والله يا أ/ معتز كل اللى حواليا مع اخواتنا في التحرير
قلوبنا ودعواتنا وفكرنا معاهم

ماعرفش إحنا كنا مستحملين وجوه الحزب الوطنى دول ازاى
جمال وعز وصفوت الشريف والبلاء الاكبر حبيب العادلى
ناقص واحد علشان مانشوفش وحش تانى

لكن النقطه اللى بسمعها كتير من البعض ان البلد بتخسر ومحتاجه 10 سنين علشان ترجع زى ماكنت
طب وهى ماكنتش بتخسر الاول ما كل مكاسبها مسروقه !!!
نفسي افهم النقطه دى يا أ/معتز
البلد مدمره ازاى؟؟  وليه محتاجه 10 سنين ؟؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

هذه هي حقيقة ما فعله العادلي والنظام في قضية فتح السجون وتخريب اقسام الشرطة

----------


## قلب مصر

أشرس ما في مصر ... يحاول أن يقتل الآن بشراسة أنبل ما فيها

----------


## قلب مصر

هذا هو الشعب المصري

هل هناك من سيزايد بعدها ويقول مسلم - مسيحي

مصريون للأبد

----------


## اليمامة

يا مصر قومى..
 مساء الحرية والنصر والكرامة والشرف يا وطن
بكتبلكم..بعد رحلة جميلة قصيرة على القناة أنا وأولادى..
القناة ..قناة السويس..رايقة وحلوة برغم برودة الجو ..وصافية..وبتسلم عليكم يا ثوار..
القناة اللى اتردمت بجثث المصريين ودماء شريفة زى دمائكم
مشكلة الناس تقريبا انهم موش متصورينن التاريخ..ولا أحداثه الجسام ولا تداعياته..
مشكلة الناس ربما انهم موش بيصدقوا التاريخ
وأنا روحت لأسترد أنفاسى وأغنى على القناة وأشوف من وأشم من هوا ومنظر مصر الجميل الحقيقى..
رحلة فى الحرية..وللحرية..ولإنتظار الحرية..
أد ايه مصر جميلة..وشامخة..ونقية..
مفيش حد يا أستاذ معتز هنا بيقول عن الثورة دى انها لازم تقف..
اتكلمت مع ناس كتير أعرفهم وماعرفومش..ناس فى الشارع عاديين جدا..بعد ما بقينا كلنا عيلة واحدة 
مفيش حد موش متألم من اللى بيحصل حاليا من موت وتخريب
ولكنهم شجعان..محتملين..عايزين يكملوا وخاصة بعد ما مات اللى مات..
ازاى جرحهم هايسمحوا فيه..وازاى دا يحصل وهم بقوا ثكالى..ثكالى بغدر وبأيدى كانوا بيستأمونها..
الجرح أكبر من أى تخلى ..وخاصة فى نص الطريق..
لو لاحظتم ان معظم اللى فى الثورة هما شباب جيل مبارك 
هما اللى قاموا بالثورة
والسؤال ليه؟
السبب معروف طبعا..لأنهم اتولدوا ومشافوش خير البلد ولا لقوا مستقبل ولا وظايف ولا شقق ولا أى أحلام
حتى الطموح ماكانش مشروع..
سبب منطقى جدا أنهم اتظاهروا وانهم ثاروا..
دول طبعا غير بعض المحظوظين اللى فلتوا من هذا الحصار..
الناس فى الشارع بتقول جميله على راسنا ..اللى هى الضربة الجوية واللى كانت فى عهد السادات موش فى عهده..بس كفاية..مرضنا..وفقرنا..وحرمنا من الأمان..
حد سألنى سؤال.." مبارك عمل ايه "
معرفتش اجاوب..هو مبارك عمل ايه لمصر..!!!
توشكى الفاشل..واللا الأطعمة المسرطنة..واللا الحديد والنار للقمع والتعذيب..؟!!!
طيب الناس ليه حرقت الأقسام وأمن الدولة بالخصوص..؟!! سؤال غريب فعلا..
طيب فيه شهود عيان حقيقين والله..كانوا بياخدوا أزواجهم ويعذبوهم ويعلقوهم ويكهربوهم ويجيبوا زوجاتهم وأولادهم الأطفال..ويقولولهم اتفرجوا ..أهم ادامكوا..انبسطوا..بيستدعوهم بالقوة يشوفوا مناظرهم..
كل دا على فكرة وأنا بحب الرئيس مبارك..لكن حبى الشخصى لا يعنى انى اتخلى عن أمانة تسجيل الواقع ل80 مليون
وحبى دا هايفيد فى ايه يعنى ؟!!!
الحب دا والإحترام لازم يكون مقرون بالتصرفات والمبادرات والشجاعة..
هنا يا أستاذ معتز..
الناس على موقفها ثابتة..
عايزينه يمشى..لا جدال فى المطلب دا..الناس متفجرة غضب وثورة ولو ماتوا..
الطريف والجميل والآمن ان الشعب دا طيب أوى حقيقى..رائع جدا وقوى جدا بجد..
لما خرجت الصبح لقيتهم لسه متجمعين ادام البيوت حوالين راكيات وصوانى شاى..سهرانيين
ولما شافوا ولادى اللى متعوديين على رؤيتهم يوميا وبقالهم كتير ماشافهومش..فرحوا اوى..فى الظروف دى حسيت بجد اننا أهل وأسرة واحدة
كأنهم كان ناقصهم الإطمئنان علينا..
" ايه يا رجالة..وحشتونا..كنتوا فينا..فى المعتقل "..
ضحكنا..
" الشعب يريد إسقات النيزام .." دا كان رد ابنى الكبير..
ضحكنا..اتعلمها فى المظاهرات..اتعلمها لما شاف بنفسه ثورة شعبه وكنت مصممه انهم يشوفوا ويسجلوا فى ذاكرتهم مراسم الحرية..
دا ماكانش ناقصنا..احنا طول عمرنا كدا..بس كنا حزانى وفى حالة إنكفاء ..
أنا بقولك يا أستاذ معتز..ان الناس هنا كبير وصغير..قالوا لااا..
لا لإنسحاب ثوار التحرير...وموش مصدقين أى إشاعة..
أنا نفسى أحكى عن مظاهر المظاهرات اللى كانت هنا..واللى شاركت فيها بنفسى..
شفت بجد مخربين النظام كانوا بيعملوا ايه
مقدرتش اصدق انهم مصريين..لا هما ولا نظامهم وهما بيعملوا أعمال فظيعة جدا لو فيه متسع هحكى عنها..
ودا بينطبق على كل الأجيال..اللى شافوا جمال عبد الناصر والسادات وحسنى مبارك
ومعظمهم قال احسن فترة عشناها هى فترة السادات إلا أواخر حكمه لما اعتقل المئات وعمل كامب ديفيد..
الناس على حالها..
كمان عايزة اقول لحضرتك ان اللى بيقول البلد تهدى دا انسان مصرى طيب برضو..ببساطة هو عايز أمان وسلام وعيش..عيش حاف ياكله.
موش عايزين نهاجمهم أد ماحنا عايزين نفهمهم ونطمنهم انها هاترجع أجمل وأحلى بالصمود والقناعة بأهمية اللى بيحصل..
شكراً

----------


## nariman

> *الرئيس مبارك يقول انه يخاف اذا رحل ان تعيش البلاد بفوضي*
> *و دعوني اذكركم بكلمة الرئيس مبارك لصدام حسين قبل الهجوم عليه من قبل قوات التحالف*
> 
> 
> 
> *الرئيس المصرى حسنى مبارك ينصح الرئيس العراقى بالرحيل حفاظا علي شعبه ومقدرات بلده* 
> *وينسى ان ينصح نفسه بالرحيل عن مصر التى اهلكها طوال 30 عاما*


سبحان الله
وقتها الكل قال شوفوا الحكمة والنصيحة المخلصة 
لكن تمر السنين وتتبدل المواقف ويكون ده تصرفه والبلد بتخسر أرواح قبل ما تخسر اقتصاد
لو تفتكروا برضه كان للرئيس مبارك تعليق قريب قال انه حيحكم مصر لغاية آخر نفس في عمره
واضح انه كان يقصد كمان آخر نفس فينا

----------


## د. أمل

> *دعوة لكل المشاركين معنا في هذا الموضوع*
> *اذكروا لنا ما يتردد حولكم من اشاعات حول الثورة الشبابية*
> *و دعونا نرد عليها بكل حيادية و منطق* 
> *و كما يقولون لنقرع الاشاعة بالحجة*
> *دعونا نتناول تصريحات المسئولين الجدد ببعض التحليل*
> *دعونا نساعد ابناؤنا هناك في ميدان التحرير*
> *ننتظركم*




   أخى الفاضل "ابن طيبة"
      لا يتردد من حولى شائعات .. و لكن البعض مازال يستمع للقنوات الرسمية و بعض القنوات الخاصة المتواطئة رغم وضع الأقنعة العقيمة مثل قناة المحور .. و الحمد لله أتمكن من الرد بشدة و قسوة على من يصدق ما يعرضونه من مسرحيات فجة ..

لكن ما يخيفنى شىء آخر .. و هو انشغال الجيش بالأمور الداخلية للبلاد و أن يحدث فراغ سياسى خاصة بعد هذا الخبر:

  " تعيين رئيس أركان جديد للجيش الإسرائيلى بعد توتر الأحداث فى مصر "


  قرأت هذا الخبر بالأمس على موقع  " المصرى اليوم "
 و رأيته على قناة الأقصى منذ يومين , مما أصابنى بالذعر
لذلك بدأت أدعو للتهدئة و الاستقرار حتى تتم التغييرات التى نرجوها على خير 
و بعد ذلك يولع النظام و أذنابه أجمعين  

إيه رأيك دلوقتى بقى ؟؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الرئيس مبارك يقول انه يخاف اذا رحل ان تعيش البلاد بفوضي*
> *و دعوني اذكركم بكلمة الرئيس مبارك لصدام حسين قبل الهجوم عليه من قبل قوات التحالف*
> 
> 
> 
> *الرئيس المصرى حسنى مبارك ينصح الرئيس العراقى بالرحيل حفاظا علي شعبه ومقدرات بلده* 
> *وينسى ان ينصح نفسه بالرحيل عن مصر التى اهلكها طوال 30 عاما*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنْسَوْنَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ 

وقوله تعالى

 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dawdaw
					



   أخى الفاضل "ابن طيبة"
      لا يتردد من حولى شائعات .. و لكن البعض مازال يستمع للقنوات الرسمية و بعض القنوات الخاصة المتواطئة رغم وضع الأقنعة العقيمة مثل قناة المحور .. و الحمد لله أتمكن من الرد بشدة و قسوة على من يصدق ما يعرضونه من مسرحيات فجة ..

لكن ما يخيفنى شىء آخر .. و هو انشغال الجيش بالأمور الداخلية للبلاد و أن يحدث فراغ سياسى خاصة بعد هذا الخبر:

  " تعيين رئيس أركان جديد للجيش الإسرائيلى بعد توتر الأحداث فى مصر "


  قرأت هذا الخبر بالأمس على موقع  " المصرى اليوم "
 و رأيته على قناة الأقصى منذ يومين , مما أصابنى بالذعر
لذلك بدأت أدعو للتهدئة و الاستقرار حتى تتم التغييرات التى نرجوها على خير 
و بعد ذلك يولع النظام و أذنابه أجمعين  

إيه رأيك دلوقتى بقى ؟؟؟






طب تسمحيلي ارد والاستاذ معتز بقي يعقب غلينا احنا الاتنين
هاعتبرك وافقتي بقي  

اختي الكريمه 
يخلقون فوضي حقيقه علي الارض عن طريق البلطجيه والعصابات 
ويخلقون فوضي معنويه ايضا وتلك احد اساليبهم الخداعه 
اولا : تم اقاله رئيس الاركان القديم وتعيين الجديد في الايام الحاليه 
لان رئيس الاركان القديم تم اكتشاف انه اختلس قطعه ارض عامه مملوكه للدوله الصهيونيه ..او بمعني ادق الكيان المغتصب 
طبعا عندنا حورو الخبر والتفو حوله وقالو تعيين جديد وفقط وياتي محللون النظام ليقولو بانه تم تعيينه عشان مصر 
وده كلام اشبه برسوم الاطفال والنكات .. 
ثانيا : 
هل الجيش الموجود الان في شوارع مصر هو الجيش المصري 
طبعا وقطعا لا .. 
يمكن سمعت معلومه من احد ضباط الجيش من اصدقائي وقال لي بان كل ماتراه الان 
هو لايتعدي 5 % من قواتنا الاساسيه من الجيش المصري ..
وهو كلام منطقي .. 

ثالثا : هل اسرائيل اصبحت مخيفه الي هذا الحد ان تفتح علي نفسها ابواب جهنم مثلما يقولون 
دول الي الان لم يستطيعو بكاما جبروتهم وعتادهم تركيع الشعب الفلسطيني ...الاعزل .. 
فما بالهم اذا ضربو دوله قويه عسكريا وشعبيا مثل مصر .. 
امر مستبعد تمااااااااااما 
انهم ارتعدو حين اندلاع الثوره لخشيتهم من ان يقود مصر فرد اخر غير مبارك (والمعني واضح ) 
وبالتالي هم ليسو بغباء من يتحدثون لنا من الاعلام الرسمي ..الخقو اسرائيل الحقو اسرائيل ..

رابعا : 
بيننا وبينهم اتفاقيه مشئومه تسمي كامب ديفيد ..
وتلك هي شغلهم الشاغل مع الرئيس القادم لمصر ايا كان 
وبالتالي ليس من حقها دوليا او قانونيا استخدام القوه ضد مصر ... هذا علي افتراض انهم يستطيعو فعلا ..*

----------


## د. أمل

> هذا هو الشعب المصري
> 
> هل هناك من سيزايد بعدها ويقول مسلم - مسيحي
> 
> مصريون للأبد




عزيزتى "قلب مصر"

لقد حاول النظام الفاشل و الفاسد أن يزرع بذرة الفتنة بين المصريين 
و لقد تحدثت مع إحدى صديقاتى المسيحيات فى هذا الأمر من قبل
و الحمد لله فشل فيما سعى إليه لأن ترابط هذا الشعب أقوى بكثير من أى محاولات مهما كانت
و مرة أخرى تسبب فى شرخ كبير و جرح غائر بين الشعب و الشرطة
يقبع أمام مسكننا ست عربات للأمن المركزى منذ ليلة الثلاثاء , بعد الدعوة للمسيرة المليونية لقصر الرئاسة
و رغم أن ذلك قد أراح البعض من مهمة الحراسة اليومية إلا أننى كنت أشعر بالغضب كلما شاهدتهم 
و كنت أشعر برغبة قوية فى الثأر و النزول لأبدأ معركة معهم .. و ما زلت أشعر بنفس الرغبة
و اليوم كنت بالشرفة فشاهدت بعض جنود الأمن المركزى يقفون فى فناء عمارتنا لأداء الصلاة
و ظلوا يتناوبون على الصلاة
حينها أدركت الفتنة الثانية التى تسبب فيها هذا النظام
و الفتنة الثالثة هى التى تحدث بيننا الآن لاختلاف آرائنا و وجهات نظرنا
رغم أنها كلها تهدف لشىء واحد و هو مصلحة مصر و الخوف عليها

اللهم احمِ مصر و احفظها و احفظ أبناءها , الشرفاء منهم فقط
اللهم آميـــن

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*بالمناسبه بعض الناس يقولون :: 

مصر ليست التحرير فقط ..وال10 مليون مواطن في كل ربوع مصر لايمكن لمبارك ان يتنحي من اجلهم 

كلام طبعا غير منطقي ابدا 

ثوره تونس المنقضيه حاليا ..هي خير مثال 
--عدد سكان تونس 10 مليون في معظم التقديرات 
وما خرج علي زين الهاربين كان بالتقريب 150 الف مواطن او 250 الف مواطن 
اي لايتعدو في التقديرا الربع ليون مواطن او النصف مليون 
ومع ذلك اسقط بن علي واعترف العالم باحقيه الشعب التونسي في اختيار من يمثله 
حتي في مصر خرج مبارك واتباعه وقالو :: 

نحترم اراده الشعب التونسي 

وعقبال يارب مايحترم ارادتنا برضه 

ثانيا : الثوره الشعبيه في اي مكان في العالم لاتقاس شرعيتها بتلك الصوره 
ليست كجلسات المجلس الغير موقر مثلا 
فلا تحسب شرعيه الثوره بعدد نصف افراد الشعب وواحد 
وانما تحسب باحتجاجات عامه في اوساط الجمهوريه كامله وهذا ماريناه في مصر وراها هو ايضا 

ثالثا : هو حصل انتخابات حره واختار مبارك فيها مليون واحد !!!*

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> 
> 
> طب تسمحيلي ارد والاستاذ معتز بقي يعقب غلينا احنا الاتنين
> هاعتبرك وافقتي بقي  
> 
> اختي الكريمه 
> يخلقون فوضي حقيقه علي الارض عن طريق البلطجيه والعصابات 
> ويخلقون فوضي معنويه ايضا وتلك احد اساليبهم الخداعه 
> ...




يا ريت يا محمد
أحيانًا بأقول لنفسى الكلام ده
و أحيانًا تانية بأقلق و أقول دول يهود ولاد ستين فى سبعين و ما لهمش عهد و لا ذمة
عمومًا ربنا يستر و يسلم

للأسف ما أقدرش أعمل حاجة غير الدعاء
و الحمد لله ربنا استجاب لبعض الدعاء و بإذن الله يستجيب للباقى
الواد أحمد ابنى رأيه برضه زيكم , إن "مشمش" يرحل
و بيكلمنى دلوقتى باستعلاء و يقول لى إنتِ جيلك عمل إيه يعنى
كل ده علشان شارك فى المظاهرات
تقولشى الواد خلاص بقى من الأحرار يا على !!

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الواد أحمد ابنى رأيه برضه زيكم , إن "مشمش" يرحل
> و بيكلمنى دلوقتى باستعلاء و يقول لى إنتِ جيلك عمل إيه يعنى
> كل ده علشان شارك فى المظاهرات
> تقولشى الواد خلاص بقى من الأحرار يا على !!


 ::   ::  
دا ابنك برضه يا دوكتور  :: 
بس أكيد حضرتك فخوره بيه  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

يا جماعة..مفيش اى فتنة هاتقدر تفرق الشعب المصرى المصرى ووالقبطى
مهما كانت قوية 
ودا كان رأيى من البداية ومن حادثة الأسكندرية الأخيرة
انها شىء عارض وواهى
اتصلت بأصدقاء ليا فى القاهرة
بيقولوا ان فيه تهويل شوية فى مسألة البلطجية
وان الشعب مستقر فى الميدان
وبيكافحوا كل بلطجى
وان البلطجية مقدروش عليهم
ولا هايقدروا..
وان المسألة كلها قائمة على الحرب النفسية
والحرب خدعة كما يقولون
نيجى بقى لمسألة إسرائيل يا دكتورة داو..
اسرائيل فى اعتقادى حاليا مرعوبة ليلها نهارها
لأنهم هما أكتر ناس عارفين كويس جدا من هو الشعب المصرى
وخاصة لما يصحى ويفوق
بيبقى مارد..وهما أقزام تحت رجليه
هما أكتر ناس عرفونا وعانوا ويلات انتصارنا عليهم
ومتأكدين بالمعايشة اننا مبنخافش من الموت وان الإنسان المصرى دا قلبه ميت وقادر على التضحية الكاملة فى سبيل وطنه وكرامته وعرضه..
هما خايفين جدا جدا..وفى حالة هلع شديدة وعايزين الأمور تستقر بأى شكل
طب بفكروا كدا يدخلوا وهايتفرتكوا ..وهايخسروا كتير اوى
هما عايزين يحافظوا على معاهدة السلام بأى شكل علشان يعيشوا فى أمان
ورعبهم الأكبر حاليا ان مقدراتهم أو يعنى رد فعل الشعب المصرى بقى خارج تخطيطهم وتنظيمهم اللى كانوا بيقدروا الأول يقننوه ويحجموه دا لأن طبعا الشعب وحده دلوقتى هو اللى بيقرر وهايقرر رغم أنف أى قوى دولية واللا اقليمية..
بالنسبة لمصر والجوع والتخريب والكلام دا..
اولا مفيش حد بيموت من الجوع ..كل الناس هاتأكل بعضها..وبنعمل كدا من دلوقتى..انتوا ناسيين مصر زمان كانت ازاى والجيران ازاى !!وبعدين معلش احنا نقدر نحتمل شوية جوع وشوية عطش..واللا احنا أخدنا على الفرايد تشيكن وبورجى مجدونالدز..فيه ناس ممتازة بتعمل فول مصرى تحفة..وفيه هنا ناس أهو بتتكلم عن الطعمية والبصارة والعيش البيتى..وانا يا دكتورة تحت أمرك ..ممكن أطبخ للحى بتاعك كله وقت اللزوم..
التخريب..طبعا حاجة تزعل جدا ..
ولكن صدقينى يا دكتورة داو..دا لا يقارن أبدا بتنمية الإنسان وحريته ..
يا دكتورة داو ايه لازمة التعمير بدون انسان قوى وحر ومخلص ومنتمى..
اى شىء فى اعتقادى مقدور عليه إلا تدمير الإنسان يا دكتورة داو..أى شىء..
اى شىء نقدر نتحمله إلا تخريب الإنسان وتدمير روحه وعقله..وهويته..
احنا نقدر نعمر وفى وقت قياسى وبامكانات ضعيف ومتاحة..صدقينى..
احنا ما صدقنا هويتنا بتتجدد وبنستعيدها بقوة يا دكتورة
التلاحم اللى بيحصل دلوقتى أغلى أغلى من أى اقتصاد..
الإنسان لو اتعمر هايعمل المستحيل..
حضرتك تعرفى دخل قناة السويس فى اليوم أو فى أسبوع يقدر يعمل ايه فى مصر..يقدر يعيد بناء مصر..
المادة موجودة ولكن لابد من أن يوجد الأخيار اللى يوظفوها ويقيموا العدالة فينا ..
احنا كنا راضيين بالملاليم وسايبنهم يسرقوا فلوسنا وفلوس ولادنا 
وحضرتك تقدرى تقوليلى 300 جنية فى الشهر يعملوا ايه ؟!!
تعليم واللا صحة واللا أكل واللا طوارىء واللا مواصلات واللا واللا واللا..
ومع ذلك كنا عايشين وقابلين ومقضينها ومستحملين
وكافيين خيرنا شرنا..
يعنى احنا لا ناس ماديين ولا طفسين مثلا ولا عمر كانت تهمنا المادة المرتفعة واللا عمرنا طمحنا إلا لأولادنا وبلدنا وناسنا وأحلام بسيطة وعادية ومشروعة..
أنا شخصيا حاسة بالقوة وانى قادرة على المستحيل طول ما فيا روح..
وانه لا هتأثر فيا لا فلوس ولا أكل ولا تخريب ولا جوع..
وكتير كدا..كتير جدا..
وكمان على فكرة مهمة الجيش فى اى بلد هو الحفاظ على أمن البلد القومى وصد العدوان الخارجى
فالجيش كدا تمام اوى..وموش معقول هانجهده فى صد مظاهرات ومؤامرات داخلية احنا نقدر عليها
عايزة أطمنك ان الجيش بيحمى مصر كويس اوى يا دكتورة داو..وموجود فى مواقعه ..
اللى جوا البلد دا موش جيشنا..دى آلات قديمة ومستهلكة لا تقارن بإعداداتنا ولا بقوتنا البشرية..
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هاضيف علي كلام محمد حسين يا دكتورة داو داو*
*طبعا الجيش اللي في الشارع ده جيش المنطقة المركزية مش الجيش المعني بالقتال في حال وجود ذلك* 
*و هو جيش اكثر احترافية و نظام و تاهل للدفاع عن مصر*
*باحاول اجيب لكم مواضيع اخي الصاعق عن جيش مصر احدهما في القاعة السياسية و الاخر في قاعة التاريخ*
*ستوضح لك كيف يتشكل الجيش المصري*
* النظام عايز يوهمنا بما ليس هو صحيحا* 
*اريد ان اوجه نظركم الي نقطة اكثر اهمية*
*اسرائيل هي من تخشي علي حدودها الان اكثر منا بكثير*
*فعلي حدودها الشمالية يربض حزب الله*
*و علي حدودها الشرقية يربض السوريين و الاردنيين*
*و الي الجنوب المصريون و الفلسطنيين في قطاع غزة*
*فهل منطقيا تستطيع اسرائيل ان تشن حرب علينا و يحيطها كل هؤلاء الاعداء* 
*و خاصة حزب الله الذي يتحين الفرصة للانقضاض علي الشمال اللبناني*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا جماعة..مفيش اى فتنة هاتقدر تفرق الشعب المصرى المصرى ووالقبطى
> مهما كانت قوية 
> ودا كان رأيى من البداية ومن حادثة الأسكندرية الأخيرة
> انها شىء عارض وواهى
> اتصلت بأصدقاء ليا فى القاهرة
> بيقولوا ان فيه تهويل شوية فى مسألة البلطجية
> وان الشعب مستقر فى الميدان
> وبيكافحوا كل بلطجى
> وان البلطجية مقدروش عليهم
> ...


*هم دلوقتي يا ندي في حرب نفسية علي الثورة لمحاولة تفتيتها*
*و ان شاء الله مش هيقدروا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

بخصوص خسائر مصر المالية منذ اندلاع الثورة دعوني انقل لكم هذا المقال توضيحا لجزء من الصورة



> رغم فقدان البورصة لـ 69 مليار جنيه من القيمة المصرفية للأسهم
> خسائر الاقتصاد المصري من ثورة الغضب «وهمية» ومصر علي أعتاب ثورة اقتصادية كبري
> 1 - خسائر البورصة المصرية من الأزمة المالية العالمية أكبر من خسائر ثورة الغضب
> ولدت الثورة المصرية عاقلة وتعامل معها النظام بجنون المفاجأة، كانت اول مظاهر جنون النظام هي ترويج الهلع والخوف من تدمير اقتصاد البلد بترويج حجم خسائر البورصة وتحدثت مصر كلها عن أن خسائر البورصة وصلت الي 69 مليار جنيه حتي يوم الخميس، والحقيقة ان هذا الرقم يمثل حجم انخفاض رأس المال السوقي للأسهم المتداولة في البورصة، فالأسهم موجودة ولكن سعرها انخفض، وحتي انخفاض اسعار الاسهم لم يتجاوز انخفاضات سابقة تأثرا بالأزمة المالية العالمية التي طالبت الحكومة شعبها بدفع ثمنها، وكأن علي الشعب المصري أن يتحمل ثمن أزمة الاقتصاد الامريكي وليس عليه ان يدفع ثمن حريته ومطالبه السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية العادلة، الأمر الآخر هو ان ما فقدته الأسهم سريعا ما سوف تعوضه مع عودة البورصة للتداول، وبالتالي تختفي هذه الخسائر، وكان تعامل الحكومة مع مقدمات الثورة يشبة تعاملها الامني مع نمو حجم السائرين في ثورة الغضب، وأكد لنا عدد كبير من خبراء البورصة ان قيادات اقتصادية طلبت من كبار المضاربين العودة للتلاعب في الاسهم كما يشاءون حتي يخلقوا انطباعا غير حقيقي عن اسعار الاسهم أملا في بث رسالة تهدئة للبورصجية اولا، ثم للمتابعين والمحللين ثانيا وللشعب الذي يقرأ اخبار البورصة املا في فرصة للدخول الي مول الثراء السريع، الأمر الآخر ان حجم الانخفاض في القيمة السوقية لأسهم البورصة لا يساوي نصف قيمة شركات أسهم عائلة ساويرس في البورصة، ويساوي ايضا قيمة أسهم حديد عز التي بدأت مطالبات قوية بتأميمها أو علي الاقل فتح تحقيق حقيقي في الطريقة التي استحوذ بها علي الشركة وقيامه بتدمير مصانع الحديد حتي يصل احتكاره الي اكثر من 70 % من سوق الحديد واستطاع بسياسات محتكر بارع ان يصل بسعر طن الحديد من الفي جنيه الي 8 آلاف جنيه وكون ثروة خاصة به تجاوزت 40 مليار جنيه، كما ان البورصة تعرضت طوال السنوات الخمس الاخيرة الي عمليات نهب وتلاعبات من شخصيات نافذة وصلت 100 مليار وحكايات النهب المنظم منتشرة في السوق ولكنها سوق يصعب فيه إثبات التلاعب ويسهل فيه الحصول علي مبررات، فالكل يبيع ويشتري ولكن قواعد البيع والشراء عند المضاربين " الميكرات " غير قواعد البيع والشراء عند المستثمرين الجادين..
> 2 - ترحيب شعبي بهروب رجال الاعمال الكبار ومطالب باستعادة الاراضي والشركات المنهوبة
> موجات هروب رجال الأعمال التي شهدتها مصر ونقلتها وكالات انباء وفضائيات قابلها المصريون بالفرحة ودفعت في قلوبهم بالأمل علي الرغم من ان الهاربين يحملون في حقائبهم وفي حساباتهم في بنوك اجنبية اموالا جمعوها بطرق شرعها النظام ورفضها الشعب، الاقتصاديون في بداية الأمر انتابهم الهلع من انباء الهروب لكن حالة الهلع تراجعت فأموال الهاربين مركونة في خزائنهم ولا تمثل قيمة حقيقية للاقتصاد المصري كما ان وجودهم يعد استنزافا منظماً لأموال الدولة، الامر الآخر أن الاستثمارات موجودة في البلد ولا يمكن تهريبها، فالشركات الحكومية التي استولي عليها البعض بدعوي الخصخصة موجودة وكل ما جري قابل الآن لإعادة المحاسبة والتقييم، كما ان ثروات عدد كبير من الهاربين عبارة عن مساحات خيالية من الاراضي حصلوا عليها من علاقاتهم بالنظام وباستخدام منظومة الفساد التي طالت كل مؤسسات الدولة، والنظام الحالي في حالة استمراره او اي نظام جديد يسهل عليه مراجعة طريقة الحصول علي الاراضي ومساحاتها ومدي مشروعية امتلاك عدد قليل من رجال الأعمال لمساحات واسعة من اراضي مصر وعملية المراجعة بدأت حتي قبل الاحداث الاخيرة بإنشاء هيئة جديدة للتصرف في اراضي الدولة، فالحكومة الان ليست حتي في حاجة لمبرر لاستعادة الاراضي التي حصل عليها الكبار بنفوذهم، والحديث عن النفوذ وسرقة الاراضي حتي رغما عن أنف قيادات ومسئولين ووزراء وأجهزة رقابية ليس من دروب الشك وقراءة للأوضاع ولكنها من مستندات، فقد قام رجل اعمال شهير وهو قيادة سابقة في جهة سيادية بإرسال مذكرة الي هيئة الرقابة الادارية قال فيها ان مسئولين كبارا وقيادات في جهات سيادية عرضوا عليه التدخل لحسم مصير أراضيه التي حولها الي منتجعات للصفوة ولكنه رفض وكان مجرد ذكر الاسماء التي جاءت في المذكرة وهم من سكان منتجعاته كفيلة بوقف اي اجراءات رقابية أو حتي اي محاولة للمحاسبة وطرح الاسئلة، الأسئلة التي تحدد مستقبل مصر الاقتصادي هي: هل يملك أي نظام الآن السماح بمظاهر الفجوة الاقتصادية بين ابناء الشعب ان تستمر؟ اعتقد ان خروج ابناء المناطق العشوائية المتاخمة للأبراج التجارية المملوكة لعائلات اقتصادية شهيره يدفع اي نظام لمراجعة سياساته التي لن يقبل احد ان تكون مسخرة لتنمية ثروات عدد محدود، كما ان وجود نظام اقتصادي يكون معيار النمو فيه هو تحسين دخل المواطنين هو الضمانة الوحيدة للاستقرار وهو المعيار ايضا لمدي نجاح الثورة.
> 3 - خسائر البنوك محدودة واحتياطي المركزي ضمن خروجا آمنا لأموال الأجانب
> حجم الاموال التي خرجت من البنوك بعد اشتعال مظاهرات الغضب لم تتجاوز 10 مليارات دولار وكان قرار المركزي بالسماح بسحب هذه الاموال هو اكثر القرارات حكمة، لأن معظم هذه الاموال يمثل ودائع مستثمرين اجانب في بنوك تعمل في مصر وضمان خروج هذه الاموال يمثل رسالة ثقة للأجانب لسرعة العودة الي مصر، فلن تشهد مصر احداثا أكبر وعلي الرغم من ذلك خرج الاجانب بسلام واستمرار فاروق العقدة في منصب محافظ البنك المركزي في موقعه رسالة ثقة كبيرة ايضا، الأزمة المصرفية الأكبر هي انخفاض التقييم الائتماني للاقتصاد المصري وهو ما يخلق ضغطا علي اي محاولة للاستدانة من الخارج بعد ان ارتفعت الفائدة علي هذه الديون، إضافة الي ارتفاع حجم التأمين علي هذه القروض، لكن في المقابل لن يقبل المصريون بنظام قائم علي فكرة الاستدانة من الخارج، وهو ما يدفعهم الي عدم التفكير كثيرا في هذه النظرية، وحاول البعض ايضا نشر الهلع بالاعتداء المنظم علي بعض افرع البنوك لكن المؤكد ان حجم الخسائر المادية في منشآت البنوك خسائر محدودة جداً.
> 4 - ساويرس يربح 9 مليارات جنيه ودفع 18 مليون جنيه للضرائب والجارحي أرباحه 138 مليون جنيه ودفع 220 الف جنيه فقط للضرائب
> ...

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فعلا يا ندى
خير مصر اللى كان بيتسرق يقدر يعيد مصر في وقت قياسي
كل سنه هاتعدى علينا من دلوقتى تساوى سنين من اللى عيشناها
هانصبر وهانحاول وهاناكل فول وعدس
دا ماما النهارده عامله حته دين حلة عدس و بلح بالسمسم حاجه خرافه
ال يعنى اللحمه كانت مقطعه بعضها  :: 





وتعيشي يا مصر

----------


## اليمامة

> فعلا يا ندى
> خير مصر اللى كان بيتسرق يقدر يعيد مصر في وقت قياسي
> كل سنه هاتعدى علينا من دلوقتى تساوى سنين من اللى عيشناها
> هانصبر وهانحاول وهاناكل فول وعدس
> دا ماما النهارده عامله حته دين حلة عدس و بلح بالسمسم حاجه خرافه
> ال يعنى اللحمه كانت مقطعه بعضها 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مساء الفل عليكى يا إيمان
ان شاء الله تكونى بخير وأسرتك الطيبة..
طبعا يا إيمان احنا نقدر جدا نساع بعضنا..والدخل اللى كان منهوب والله العظيم يا إيمان ممكن يعيش الفرد فينا ملك وبعد اعادة بناء مصر كمان..الشوية اللى الحاجات البسيطة اللى راحت بحسب التقرير الإيجابى اللى جابهولنا الأستاذ معتز..
احنا محتاجين حد مخلص بس يا إيمان يحب مصر ويحب الناس الطيبة..
حد أمين ومنتمى وطيب..وحازم..
واحنا موش عايزين نكون ملوك..احنا عايزين بالفلوس نعمل اصلاح اجتماعى وبحث علمى وتعليم..موش أكتر من كدا من وجهة نظرى
واحنا نقضيها عدس  :: 
طيب أنا عندى يا جماعة ..ودا إعلان هام باعلنه..عندى عدد لا نهائى من وصفات الفول والعدس والبقوليات والعيش والمخبوزات اللى عايز يجدد من العدس والفول اليومى وكمان على شرط هاتحسوا ان انتوا ولا على سفرة ملوكى..حاجة أفخم وأكبر وبالعدس والفول والطعمية..
والوصفة ببلاش كمان..

----------


## أوركيـدا

سمعت من يومين كده أحد الدكاتره بيتكلم في قناة الجزيره و بيقول:
(قوات الأمن دخلت هنا المستشفي و سألونى هل المستشفي بتبعت إغاثات للناس اللى في ميدان التحرير فقلتلهم لما بيطلبوا مننا أنا بنفسي اللى بشرف على الحاجات اللى بنبعتها ليهم. )
هل في سؤال الأمن هذا أى غلط أو شبهه ؟؟؟؟

و لكن يكون رد فعل مذيع الجزيره متفضلآ لكى يعطى الموضوع شرارة النار المطلوبه فيقول:
تقصد بأن الأمن يرد منع دخول أى إغاثات لجرحى ميدان التحرير حتى يموتوا بجراحهم ولا يجدوا من يسعفهم
ولكن الدكتور لم يوافق على ما قاله المذيع بل كرر ما قاله هو فقط

هذا هو اسلوب قناة الجزيره الدنيئ و الحقير الذى تستخدمه في شعللة الأحداث و إثارة المشاهدين
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## فراشة

*حقا قلب مصر*

*لم يبدأ الغضب يوم 25 يناير*

*بل كان بركاناً منذ سنوات طويلة قابل للإنفجار في أي لحظة*

*ولكن.. هل تعتقدي أننا وضعنا أقدامنا على بداية الطريق للصعود؟*

*أم ستجرفنا الصراعات للسقوط إلى هاويةً لا ندري عمقها*

*ولا كيف الخروج منها ؟؟؟؟*

*خالص تقديري*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

فيه اتنين هيتجوزو الناهرده فى ميدان التحرير من المعتصمين فى الميدان اتعرفو على بعض وقت المظاهرات وهيتم عقد القارن الناهرده  :: 
ههههههه يفرشو اوضه بقى فى المجمع علشان ميمشوش من المظاهره  :: 
اهو برضو يتجوزو ويخلفو متظاهرين صغيرين وهيطالبو بردو بتحقيق مطالبهم  :xmas 3:

----------


## اليمامة

> فيه اتنين هيتجوزو الناهرده فى ميدان التحرير من المعتصمين فى الميدان اتعرفو على بعض وقت المظاهرات وهيتم عقد القارن الناهرده 
> ههههههه يفرشو اوضه بقى فى المجمع علشان ميمشوش من المظاهره 
> اهو برضو يتجوزو ويخلفو متظاهرين صغيرين وهيطالبو بردو بتحقيق مطالبهم


طيب..أومال ايه اللى مزعلنا بقى يا زيزو اذا كان ميدان التحرير أهو بيحل كل مشاكلنا حتى سن الزواج المتأخر
ايه اللى موش عاجبنا بقى
وشوفت امبارح كمان وأنا بتابع حفلات سمر لطيفة وزجل وأمسيات شعرية وضحك..وهشام الجخ..
وخالد النبوى..وخالد يوسف..وشريهان..وكتير
يعنى الناس بتترابط أهو وبيبحبوا فى مصر وفى بعضهم
وهايتجوزوا كمان
مبروك عليهم..مفيش أجمل من كدا صدف سعيدة ولا ظروف للجواز وبالإمكانات المتاحة وعلى مبدأ وطنى لن يفت فيه شوية خلافات على المصروف..
والشبكة شوية دم ..يا بلاش..موش خسارة فيكى يا مصر..
المفروض نروح نبارك وناخد معانا اللى ربنا يقدرنا عليه كمان

----------


## ابن طيبة

> سمعت من يومين كده أحد الدكاتره بيتكلم في قناة الجزيره و بيقول:
> (قوات الأمن دخلت هنا المستشفي و سألونى هل المستشفي بتبعت إغاثات للناس اللى في ميدان التحرير فقلتلهم لما بيطلبوا مننا أنا بنفسي اللى بشرف على الحاجات اللى بنبعتها ليهم. )
> هل في سؤال الأمن هذا أى غلط أو شبهه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> و لكن يكون رد فعل مذيع الجزيره متفضلآ لكى يعطى الموضوع شرارة النار المطلوبه فيقول:
> تقصد بأن الأمن يرد منع دخول أى إغاثات لجرحى ميدان التحرير حتى يموتوا بجراحهم ولا يجدوا من يسعفهم
> ولكن الدكتور لم يوافق على ما قاله المذيع بل كرر ما قاله هو فقط
> 
> هذا هو اسلوب قناة الجزيره الدنيئ و الحقير الذى تستخدمه في شعللة الأحداث و إثارة المشاهدين
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


*اوركيدا دعيني اتفق معك في ان اداء الجزيرة دنيء و يحاول اثارة الفتنة*
*هلا وصفتي لنا اداء التلفزيون المصري*
*و ماذا يمكننا ان نطلق عليه حتي نكون عادلين*
*هل الاعداد في ميدان التحرير لا يتعدون المئات*
*هل هم خونة و عملاء لحزب الله و للامريكان و لاسرائيل و لايران*
*هل هم يجب ان يحرقوا بجاز وسخ كما قال بعض من ظهر علي هذه الفضائيات*
*اريد رؤيتك بمنتهي الحيادية*
*و اريد ان الفت نظرك لشيء هام*
*هل استيقظ النظام فجاة فوجد ان عز و رشيد و جرانة و العادلي مجرمين*
*هل وجد ان الشريف و جمال مبارك لا يصلحون لقيادة الوطني؟*
*فجاة و خلال 24 ساعة فقط؟*
*ايه ردك بعيد عن الاتهام بالخيانة و العمالة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> فيه اتنين هيتجوزو الناهرده فى ميدان التحرير من المعتصمين فى الميدان اتعرفو على بعض وقت المظاهرات وهيتم عقد القارن الناهرده 
> ههههههه يفرشو اوضه بقى فى المجمع علشان ميمشوش من المظاهره 
> اهو برضو يتجوزو ويخلفو متظاهرين صغيرين وهيطالبو بردو بتحقيق مطالبهم


كده كل اللى لسه ماتجوزوش هايجروا على التحرير  :: 

ويبقا ميدان حبنا على رأى شرين وسمير غانم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## zizoYAzizo

::  
كده يبقى ضمنا المظاهره المليونيه لو كل الى هيروح يتجوز واهو لا شبكه ولا مهر ولا اى حاجه والمجمع بتاع التحرير يساع من الحبايب الف واهو يتفرش كله وكده كده كان المغربى ربنا ياخده بقى كان عايز يبيعه او يعمله فندق يبقى الى يتجوز يفرشله اوضه او مكتب من المجمع ويقعد فيه هو مراته  :: 
شعب فظيع والله بس احلى حاجه فيه انه بيعمل حاجات محدش متوقعها  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *اوركيدا دعيني اتفق معك في ان اداء الجزيرة دنيء و يحاول اثارة الفتنة*
> *هلا وصفتي لنا اداء التلفزيون المصري*
> *و ماذا يمكننا ان نطلق عليه حتي نكون عادلين*
> *هل الاعداد في ميدان التحرير لا يتعدون المئات*
> *هل هم خونة و عملاء لحزب الله و للامريكان و لاسرائيل و لايران*
> *هل هم يجب ان يحرقوا بجاز وسخ كما قال بعض من ظهر علي هذه الفضائيات*
> *اريد رؤيتك بمنتهي الحيادية*
> *و اريد ان الفت نظرك لشيء هام*
> *هل استيقظ النظام فجاة فوجد ان عز و رشيد و جرانة و العادلي مجرمين*
> ...


جزيرة ايه كمان يا أستاذ معتز اللى هاندخل عليها صراعات جانبية..
جزيرة ايه اللى هانسيب قضيتنا الكبرى وهانحمل عليها اللى موش عايزين نشوفه ولا نتحمله..
ونقعد ندافع عنها يا أوركيد أو نذم فيها
طيب الجزيرة بتجيب ايه موش واقعى
طب لو قلنا انها بتتحامل ولها توجه واحد وسياسة معروفة والكلام دا كله..المصرى الصح ايه اللى هايجراله يعنى اذا كان كل همه هو بلده وبس وصلاحها..
جزيرة ايه اللى ماسكين فيها وربنا خلقنا عندنا احساس وعقل بيميز وبيفهم وبيقدر..
طب حد يقولى قناة مصرية فيها مذيع بيتكلم باتقان ومحنك ولبق ومتحرك لفظيا وبديهيا زى اقل مذيع فى الجزيرة ولا يشخصن الأمور فى وقتها..
طب البى بى سى كمان وحشة ؟!!
أنا اسمع الجزيرة بتحاملتها وأميز ولا افضل اتحمل ضحالة وسقالة الإعلاميين المصريين إلا قليلا علشان ماكونش بهول أنا كمان..
ياربت منعلقش أخطائنا على شماعات ملهاش لازمة لأننا موش عايزين نشوف الحقايق..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

"توافقت كافة أطراف الحوار على تقدير واحترام حركة 25 يناير، وعلى ضرورة التعامل الجاد والعاجل والأمين مع الأزمة الراهنة التي يواجهها الوطن، ومع المطالب المشروعة لشباب 25 يناير والقوى السياسية في المجتمع، آخذين في كامل الاعتبار التمسك بالشرعية الدستورية في مواجهة التحديات والمخاطر التي تواجه مصر في أعقاب هذه الأزمة، من تراجع في أمن المواطنين وتعطيل لمصالحهم، وشلل في المرافق، ووقف للدراسة بالجامعات والمدارس، واختناقات في الوصول بالاحتياجات الأساسية لأبناء الشعب، وما لحق بالاقتصاد المصري من أضرار وخسائر، فضلا عما صاحب الأزمة الراهنة من محاولات للتدخل الخارجي في الشأن المصري الخالص، واختراق أمني لعناصر أجنبية دخيلة على مجتمعنا تعمل على زعزعة الاستقرار تنفيذا لمخططاتها، مع الإقرار بأن حركة 25 يناير حركة وطنية وشريفة وقد اتفقت أطراف الحوار الوطني على عدد من الترتيبات السياسية والإجراءات الدستورية والتشريعية، توافقت فيما بينها على أن تكون ذات طبيعة مؤقتة ولحين انتخاب رئيس للبلاد بعد انتهاء الولاية الحالية للرئاسة، وذلك على النحو الآتي:
أولا: تنفيذ التعهدات الواردة في كلمة السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك للأمة يوم أول يناير وهي:-
1)    عدم الترشح لفترة رئاسية جديدة.
2)    تحقيق الانتقال السلمي للسلطة وفقا لأحكام الدستور.
3)    إجراء تعديلات دستورية تشمل المواد (76) و(77) وما يلزم من تعديلات دستورية أخرى تتطلبها عملية الانتقال السلمي للسلطة.
4)    إجراء ما يلزم من التعديلات التشريعية المرتبتة على تعديلات الدستور.
5)    تنفيذ قرارات محكمة النقض في الطعون المقدمة على انتخابات مجلس الشعب.
6)    ملاحقة الفاسدين، والتحقيق مع المتسببين في الانفلات الأمني الذي أعقب انتفاضة الشباب طبقا لأحكام القانون.
7)    استعادة أمن واستقرار الطن، وتكليف جهاز الشرطة بالاضطلاع بدوره في خدمة الشعب وحماية المواطنين.
ثانيا: وتنفيذا لهذه التعهدات يتم اتخاذ الإجراءات الآتية:
1)    تشكيل لجنة تضم أعضاء من السلطة القضائية وبعض من الشخصيات السياسية، تتولى دراسة واقتراح التعديلات الدستورية وما تتطلبه من تعديلات تشريعية لبعض القوانين المكملة للدستور في ميعاد ينتهي في الأسبوع الأول من مارس.
2)    تعلن الحكومة عن فتح مكتب لتلقي الشكاوى عن معتقلي الرأي من كافة الانتماءات والإفراج عنهم فورا، مع تعهد الحكومة بعدم ملاحقتهم أو التضييق عليهم في ممارسة نشاطهم السياسي.
3)    تحرير وسائل الإعلام والاتصالات وعدم فرض أية قيود على أنشطتها تتجاوز أحكام القانون.
4)    تكليف الأجهزة الرقابية والقضائية بمواصلة ملاحقة الفاسدين والمسئولين عما شهدته البلاد من انفلات أمني خلال الأحداث الأخيرة ومحاسبتهم.
5)    إنهاء حالة الطوارئ طبقا للظروف الأمنية وحالة إنهاء التهديد الأمني للمجتمع.
6)    أكدت كل الأطياف رفضها التام للتدخل الأجنبي بكافة صوره وأشكاله في الشأن الداخلي لمصر.
ثالثا: تشكيل (لجنة وطنية للمتابعة) تضم شخصيات عامة ومستقلة من الخبراء والمتخصصين وممثلين عن الحركة الشبابية، تتولى متابعة التنفيذ الأمين لكافة ما تم التوافق عليه، مع رفع تقاريرها وتوصياتها للسيد نائب رئيس الجمهورية.
هذا وقد أشادت كافة أطراف الحوار بالدور الوطني المخلص لقواتنا المسلحة الباسلة في هذه المرحلة الدقيقة، مؤكيدن تطلعهم لمواصلة هذا الدور في استعادة الهدوء والأمن والاستقرار، وفي ضمان تنفيذ ما أسفرت عنه اجتماعت الحوار الوطني من توافق وتفاهمات".



هذا مانشرته الدستور عن الاجتماع المغلق الذي جمع عمر سليمان نائب الرئيس بقوي المعارضه وممثلين عن شباب التحرير وبعض الشخصيات المعارضه الاخري .. 

ماريكم فيما جاء به ؟؟

وهل سيكون كافيا لفض الاعتصامات والتظاهرات ..؟؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *اوركيدا دعيني اتفق معك في ان اداء الجزيرة دنيء و يحاول اثارة الفتنة*
> *هلا وصفتي لنا اداء التلفزيون المصري*
> *و ماذا يمكننا ان نطلق عليه حتي نكون عادلين*
> *هل الاعداد في ميدان التحرير لا يتعدون المئات*
> *هل هم خونة و عملاء لحزب الله و للامريكان و لاسرائيل و لايران*
> *هل هم يجب ان يحرقوا بجاز وسخ كما قال بعض من ظهر علي هذه الفضائيات*
> *اريد رؤيتك بمنتهي الحيادية*
> *و اريد ان الفت نظرك لشيء هام*
> *هل استيقظ النظام فجاة فوجد ان عز و رشيد و جرانة و العادلي مجرمين*
> ...


*التلفزيون المصرى بيستعبط اصلا

ساعات باحس انه هيقول مفيش حاجة حصلت فى مصر اصلا 

دا حتى الدورى بيتلعب وحسام حسن شعره طلع*

----------


## أوركيـدا

مش معنى انى حكيت موقف شوفته على قناة الجزيرة يبقا أنا بقول إن التلفزيون المصري كويس ولا موضوعى 

لكن حبيت اعبر عن شيئ استفذنى فقط

أما رأيي في الاسلوب المتبع على القنوات المصريه فيجب وضع لوجو على الشاشات المصريه و يكتب عليه ( ضار جدآ بمرضى الضغط و السكر و القلب )

----------


## أم أحمد

دعوة للحلم ... للأمل

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHZbZ...layer_embedded

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> "توافقت كافة أطراف الحوار على تقدير واحترام حركة 25 يناير، وعلى ضرورة التعامل الجاد والعاجل والأمين مع الأزمة الراهنة التي يواجهها الوطن، ومع المطالب المشروعة لشباب 25 يناير والقوى السياسية في المجتمع، آخذين في كامل الاعتبار التمسك بالشرعية الدستورية في مواجهة التحديات والمخاطر التي تواجه مصر في أعقاب هذه الأزمة، من تراجع في أمن المواطنين وتعطيل لمصالحهم، وشلل في المرافق، ووقف للدراسة بالجامعات والمدارس، واختناقات في الوصول بالاحتياجات الأساسية لأبناء الشعب، وما لحق بالاقتصاد المصري من أضرار وخسائر، فضلا عما صاحب الأزمة الراهنة من محاولات للتدخل الخارجي في الشأن المصري الخالص، واختراق أمني لعناصر أجنبية دخيلة على مجتمعنا تعمل على زعزعة الاستقرار تنفيذا لمخططاتها، مع الإقرار بأن حركة 25 يناير حركة وطنية وشريفة وقد اتفقت أطراف الحوار الوطني على عدد من الترتيبات السياسية والإجراءات الدستورية والتشريعية، توافقت فيما بينها على أن تكون ذات طبيعة مؤقتة ولحين انتخاب رئيس للبلاد بعد انتهاء الولاية الحالية للرئاسة، وذلك على النحو الآتي:
> أولا: تنفيذ التعهدات الواردة في كلمة السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك للأمة يوم أول يناير وهي:-
> 1)    عدم الترشح لفترة رئاسية جديدة.
> 2)    تحقيق الانتقال السلمي للسلطة وفقا لأحكام الدستور.
> 3)    إجراء تعديلات دستورية تشمل المواد (76) و(77) وما يلزم من تعديلات دستورية أخرى تتطلبها عملية الانتقال السلمي للسلطة.
> 4)    إجراء ما يلزم من التعديلات التشريعية المرتبتة على تعديلات الدستور.
> 5)    تنفيذ قرارات محكمة النقض في الطعون المقدمة على انتخابات مجلس الشعب.
> 6)    ملاحقة الفاسدين، والتحقيق مع المتسببين في الانفلات الأمني الذي أعقب انتفاضة الشباب طبقا لأحكام القانون.
> 7)    استعادة أمن واستقرار الطن، وتكليف جهاز الشرطة بالاضطلاع بدوره في خدمة الشعب وحماية المواطنين.
> ...


لأ يا محمد مش كافي
انا الحقيقة شايفة انه ولا حاجة 
وشايفة ان كل نقطة متفق عليها يمكن العبث بها و مطها و ترقيعها _إن صحت التعابير_ لصالح النظام الفاسد
الناس دي لو فضلت هتنتقم منا جميعا 
كل اللي عملوه طلع كذب حتى جمال مبارك اتضح انه لم يترك الحزب الوطني ولكن شغل منصب آخر فيه 
محلل سياسي في الــbbc قال ان كل وقت زيادة لصالح مبارك 
هيكل قالها ..
النظام الجريح يسعى للإنتقام 
يااااااااااا رب سترك اللهم اضرب الظالمين بالظالمين واخرجنا منهم سالمين 
المعارضة هيضيعوا تعب الناس 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من يبدي مصلحته على مصلحة المظلومين و ينسى دم الشهداء 
انا ببكي اقسم بالله برتعش خوفا الآن 
اللهم لا تول علينا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مش معنى انى حكيت موقف شوفته على قناة الجزيرة يبقا أنا بقول إن التلفزيون المصري كويس ولا موضوعى 
> 
> لكن حبيت اعبر عن شيئ استفذنى فقط
> 
> أما رأيي في الاسلوب المتبع على القنوات المصريه فيجب وضع لوجو على الشاشات المصريه و يكتب عليه ( ضار جدآ بمرضى الضغط و السكر و القلب )


*يبقي مش مختلفين اوركيدا*
*
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لأ يا محمد مش كافي
> انا الحقيقة شايفة انه ولا حاجة 
> وشايفة ان كل نقطة متفق عليها يمكن العبث بها و مطها و ترقيعها _إن صحت التعابير_ لصالح النظام الفاسد
> الناس دي لو فضلت هتنتقم منا جميعا 
> كل اللي عملوه طلع كذب حتى جمال مبارك اتضح انه لم يترك الحزب الوطني ولكن شغل منصب آخر فيه 
> محلل سياسي في الــbbc قال ان كل وقت زيادة لصالح مبارك 
> هيكل قالها ..
> النظام الجريح يسعى للإنتقام 
> يااااااااااا رب سترك اللهم اضرب الظالمين بالظالمين واخرجنا منهم سالمين 
> ...


*و انا كمان يا محمد اتفق مع مصراوية علي ماذكرته*
*ده مش كفاية ابدا*
*و ده بيثبت سوء نيه الوجوه الجديدة*

----------


## اليمامة

بص بقى يا محمد..
هو احنا قاعدين فى سوق الطماطم !!!
هى مقايضات واللا ايه؟
شكلهم وحش اوى..
دا حتى كدا عيب 
أنا بظن ان القرار المحترم اللى المفروض يخدوه هو تنفيذ مطلب الشعب
ومطلب الشعب واضح
دا اسمه التفاف ومداهنات لغاية لما يعتقلهم كلهم ويوديهم غياهب السجون
هو مطلب الشعب ماكانش واضح واللا ايه لهم ؟
حاجة غريبة جدا وسخيفة الحقيقة ولا تنطوى على أى احترام أو كرامة..
أنا متعجبة الحقيقة وخاصة ان الشعب فعلا ارادته هيا الحاكم الحقيقى
هما ليه موش بيطلعوا امناء  وصريحين !!!1

----------


## ابن البلد

> بص بقى يا محمد..
> هو احنا قاعدين فى سوق الطماطم !!!
> هى مقايضات واللا ايه؟
> شكلهم وحش اوى..
> دا حتى كدا عيب 
> أنا بظن ان القرار المحترم اللى المفروض يخدوه هو تنفيذ مطلب الشعب
> ومطلب الشعب واضح
> دا اسمه التفاف ومداهنات لغاية لما يعتقلهم كلهم ويوديهم غياهب السجون
> هو مطلب الشعب ماكانش واضح واللا ايه لهم ؟
> ...


معلش اليمامة أنهي شعب وأنهي مطالب ؟

لا نستيطع أن نجزم بمن هم موجودين في التحرير بانهم الشعب ويمثلوا الشعب بكل فئاته

حتى الآن الرئيس مبارك هو رئيس الدولة التي أحمل جنسيتها 
ولا أريد تنحيه
واريد بقائه

ويوجد من هم مثلي كثيرون من الشعب 

"الشعب"
ماهي مفاهمينا ؟ وما هو صداها لدينا ؟
وكيف تترجم
من هو الشعب من وجهة نظركم جميعا
عينة من فئة معينة

تسمي الفئة المعارضة ؟


"الحاكم الحقيقي"
من هو الحاكم الحقيقي ومن وجهة نظر من ؟

هل من نقوم بإنتخابه
ام من نقوم بالإعتصام من أجل رحيله ؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> معلش اليمامة أنهي شعب وأنهي مطالب ؟
> 
> لا نستيطع أن نجزم بمن هم موجودين في التحرير بانهم الشعب ويمثلوا الشعب بكل فئاته
> 
> حتى الآن الرئيس مبارك هو رئيس الدولة التي أحمل جنسيتها 
> ولا أريد تنحيه
> واريد بقائه
> 
> ويوجد من هم مثلي كثيرون من الشعب 
> ...


الحاكم الحقيقي 
هو من يخوض إنتخابات نزيهة و شريفة ويقبل بالنتائج ايا كانت ولا يلجأ للتزوير
الحاكم الحقيقي هو من يشعر بشعبه 
الحاكم الحقيقي لا يمكن ان تمتلئ خزائنه و شعبه في منهم الجياع و العاطلين عن العمل و المشردين و ساكني العشوائيات 
الحاكم الحقيقي هومن يحاسب اللصوص و البلطجية لا ان يعزز قواته بهم
انا ممكن اوي ارشح الرئيس مبارك
بس 
ا
ر
ش
ح
ه

ميتفرضش عليااااااااااااااا بالعافية والقمع و الإهانة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا حاسه إننا معلش في التعبير " اضربنا عالقفا "

*

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

من شوية كان مبارك جاى في برنامج قديم من سنة 2005 على قناة العربيه 
بيقول
لا تستطيع أن تحكم شعب لا يريدك


فيـــــــــــــــــــــــن   :xmas 19:  ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ * كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ ".
الآية : 2-3  سورة الصف.

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أ/ أحمد إبن البلد
لو سمحت .... حضرتك استفد ايه من مبارك؟
وليه عاوزه ؟؟؟ 
يمكن حضرتك شايف حاجه إحنا مش شايفنها

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

ت محكمة استئناف القاهرة، الأحد، على قرار  النائب العام بالكشف عن سرية حسابات كل من أحمد عز، أمين التنظيم السابق  بالحزب الوطنى، وزهير جرانة، وزير السياحة السابق، وأحمد المغربى، وزير  الإسكان السابق، ورشيد محمد رشيد، وزير التجارة والصناعة السابق، وحبيب  العادلى، وزير الداخلية السابق، وعدد آخر من المسؤولين الصادرة، بشأنهم  قرارت بمنعهم من السفر، قبل أيام، للتحقيق معهم فى قضايا تتعلق بالإضرار  بالمال العام والفساد والاستيلاء على المال العام وتسهيل الاستيلاء عليه. وكشفت مصادر قضائية أن المعلومات الأولية عن ثروة هؤلاء الأشخاص أوضحت  أن ثروة عز تجاوزت 18 مليار جنيه، فيما تعدت ثروة المغربى 11 ملياراً،  وجرانة 13 ملياراً، ورشيد 12 مليارات، والعادلى 8 مليارات، وجاءت ثروة باقى  الأشخاص الصادر بشأنهم قرارات منع من السفر وتجرى التحقيقات معهم، تتراوح  بين مليار ونصف و3 مليارات، وتواصل النيابة العامة التحقيقات فى البلاغات  المقدمة ضد هؤلاء الأشخاص، وطلبت النيابة من البنوك إخطارها بشكل رسمى  بأرصدة وحسابات هؤلاء الأشخاص، لضمها إلى ملفات القضايا، كما طلبت استدعاء  مقدمى البلاغات للاستماع إلى أقوالهم، كما طلبت من جهات رقابية وهى  «الأموال العامة والرقابة الإدارية والكسب غير المشروع والجهاز المركزى  للمحاسبات» تحرياتها بشكل عاجل حول القضايا المنظورة، ضد هؤلاء الأشخاص،  والكشف عما إذا كان هناك آخرون اشتركوا معهم فى ارتكاب تلك الجرائم.
 وقالت مصادر رقابية لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن أحمز عز، أمين التنظيم السابق  بالحزب الوطنى، يواجه العديد من المخالفات، فى مجال احتكار الحديد،  بالإضافة إلى مخالفة شراء مصنع حديد الدخيلة، كما توضح التقارير اشتراكه مع  آخرين فى إهدار 3 مليارات جنيه على الدولة، فى صفقات عديدة لم يوضح المصدر  تفاصيلها. وأشارت التحريات إلى بلاغات ضد «عز» تتعلق بوقائع تزوير فى  عمليات انتخابات مجلسى الشعب والشورى، التى جرت خلال دورتى 2005 و2010، وأن  الجهات الرقابية استمعت إلى أقوال عدد من مرشحى الحزب الوطنى السابقين،  وقالوا فى محضر التحريات إن «عز» أخبرهم بأنه يحكم قبضته على نتائج  الانتخابات، وأنه يحدد من الذى سيفوز ومن الذى سيستبعده «الوطنى».
 أما فيما يتعلق بزهير جرانة، فقد طلبت النيابة تحريات حول الإجراءات  المتبعة فى وزارة السياحة بشأن الموافقة على إنشاء شركات سياحية، كما حددت  النيابة 14 شركة سياحية يمتلكها أحد الوزراء وعدد من رجال الأعمال، وطلبت  ضم ملفات تلك الشركات وإخضاعها للفحص للتأكد من صحة الإجراءات، التى تمت  بها، من عدمه. وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الجهات الرقابية سألت عدداً من  الموظفين، الذين كانوا يعملون فى وزارة السياحة، ومختصين بإنهاء إجراءات  تصاريح شركات السياحة، أما فيما يتعلق بالمغربى، فقد ضمت النيابة عدداً من  قرارات تخصيص الأراضى التى وافق عليها بالأمر المباشر، لعدد من رجال  الأعمال، وكان من بينهم أحمد عز وزهير جرانة، ووزير فى الحكومة السابقة،  كان شريكاً للمغربى فى شركة كبرى، وبخصوص التحقيقات التى تجرى فى بلاغات  مقدمة ضد رشيد محمد رشيد، وزير التجارة والصناعة السابق، فقد تسلمت النيابة  إقرار ذمة مالية للوزير السابق، وكشفت عن تضخم ثروته، بشكل مبالغ فيه،  وأكد مصدر أن الوزير سيسأل عن كيفية تضخم ثروته، خاصة أن الفترة التى قضاها  فى الوزارة ترك فيها رئاسة مجلس إدارة شركته الخاصة، ولم يكن يعمل بها،  ويشير المصدر إلى أن ثروته تضاعفت مرة ونصف خلال 6 سنوات بشكل يستدعى  المساءلة.
 وأوضح المصدر أن جهاز الكسب غير المشروع بدأ فى رصد الممتلكات الخاصة  بهؤلاء الأشخاص، والمسجلة بأسمائهم وأسماء أقاربهم، وأفراد أسرهم، وقال  مصدر قضائى مسؤول لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن التحقيقات التى تجرى مع الأشخاص  الصادر بشأنهم قرار منع من السفر وتجميد أرصدتهم لا تعنى إدانتهم بشكل كامل  فى القضايا، وجاء قرار المنع كإجراء احترازى ووقائى تحسباً لثبوت أى من  تلك الجرائم بحقهم، وفى حالة ثبوت عدم ارتكابهم تلك الجرائم سيتم رفع قرار  المنع من السفر وتجميد الأرصدة. أضاف المصدر أن التحقيقات تجرى بشكل سريع،  وسيتم إعلان نتائجها للرأى العام فور الانتهاء منها وتقديم المتهمين منهم  إلى محاكمة علنية عاجلة وتوقيع أقصى عقوبة عليهم.
 وذكر مصدر فى مطار القاهرة أن 3 وزراء سابقين طلبوا السفر، الأحد،  والسبت، إلا أن تعليمات غير مكتوبة صدرت لهم بتأجيل السفر، وكان الفريق  أحمد شفيق طلب من مسؤولين بالمطارات والموانئ إخطاره بمن يريد من الوزراء  السابقين أو رجال الأعمال السفر خارج البلاد، وعدم السماح لهم إلا بعد  موافقته. وقال رشيد محمد رشيد فى اتصال هاتفى، إنه سيعود من دبى بعد أيام  حتى لا يردد البعض أنه هرب بعد علمه بالتحقيقات معه، وصدور قرار بمنعه من  السفر، وأكد أنه لم يخطره أحد بقرار المنع، أو تجميد الأرصدة، وقال إنه لم  يحاول سحب أى أموال من أرصدته فى البنوك، حتى لا يعتقد البعض أنه كان يريد  الهروب بأمواله.
 وقال إنه لم يتوقع أن يكون جزاء خدمته للبلد هو الإساءة لسمعته، وأشار  إلى أنه إلى الآن لا يعرف تفاصيل البلاغات المقدمة ضده، وقال إنه بمجرد  وصوله إلى البلاد سيطلب مقابلة النائب العام لإخطاره بالقضايا المرفوعة  ضده.
 وأشار إلى أن كل ما يهمه هو والدته وأبناؤه وزوجته، الذين يمرون بحالة  من الحزن والأسى بعد صدور قرار المنع، وكشف عن أنه تلقى اتصالات من رئيس  الوزراء الجديد، طلب منه الانضمام إلى الوزارة الجديدة، إلا أنه رفض،  لاعتقاده أن المرحلة الجديدة تحتاج إلى أوجه جديدة.
 وأكد أنه بمجرد توليه وزارة التجارة والصناعة ترك شركته واستقال من مجلس إدارتها، حتى لا تتعارض مسؤوليته الوزارية مع مصالح شركته.
 وقرر المستشار على الهوارى، المحامى العام لنيابات الأموال العامة،  تقسيم وكلاء ومديرى النيابة إلى فرق تتولى التحقيق بشكل عاجل فى البلاغات  المقدمة ضد هؤلاء الأشخاص، كما طلب الكشف عما إذا كانت هناك بلاغات قديمة  تم تقديمها ضدهم، وفى حالة وجود بلاغات قديمة سيتم ضمها فى ملف واحد،  للتحقيق فيها.
 من جانبه، قال حسن خالد، رئيس الهيئة القومية لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى،  إن على وإبراهيم أحمد حلاوة، رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة المقاولات المصرية  «مختار إبراهيم»، والصادر لهما قرار بمنعهما من السفر وتجميد أرصدتهما، لا  تربطهما أى علاقة بوزير الإسكان الأسبق محمد إبراهيم سليمان.




http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/%D...%D9%89%C2%BB-8

----------


## اليمامة

> معلش اليمامة أنهي شعب وأنهي مطالب ؟
> 
> لا نستيطع أن نجزم بمن هم موجودين في التحرير بانهم الشعب ويمثلوا الشعب بكل فئاته
> 
> حتى الآن الرئيس مبارك هو رئيس الدولة التي أحمل جنسيتها 
> ولا أريد تنحيه
> واريد بقائه
> 
> ويوجد من هم مثلي كثيرون من الشعب 
> ...


بيتهيألى فيه هنا شهود ععيان من جوا ميدان التحرير وملمين بالواقع أكتر
وبيقولوا ان الثورة دى هى ثورة الشباب وهما نفس الشخوص اللى موجودين ولا فيه اى جماعات خارجية ولا أى شىء
بالإضافة انهم بيتكلموا فى الإعلام بنفس الأسامى والشخوص الأولى ومطالبهم زى ما هى ..يعنى منظمين هذه الثورة مازالوا موجودين ..
وحتى بافتراض ودا وارد ان تم اقتحام بعض الأشخاص الآخرين فدا ما يقللش من الحركة دى ومن الشباب دول واننا لازم نتوقع بعض المدسوسين اللى هايحبوا ينسبوا الثورة دى لنفسهم..وارد جدا وأنا موش بعارضك فى دى..ولكن دا موش معناه ان كل اللى فى ميدان التحرير موش هما الأولانيين خالص..او انهم اتغيروا..
طيب انت معترض ليه على الثورة دى وشايفها فوضى..
ربما لأننا نظاميين جدا أكتر مما ينبغى وموش ثورجية بنثور على الظلم زى جدودنا..
عايزين كله تمام تمام تمام..ولا فيه اى حاجة تمام..
ياريت احنا نقدر الثورة دى..والله العظيم دى موش مجرد حركة شبابية فارغة وهوائية زى ما الناش شايفة..دى ثورة جادة..وحقيقة موش تهريج ولا فوضى..
الثورة دى لغاية دلوقتى عملت تغييرات مهولة مين كان يصدقها !!!
ياريت نؤمن بيها للنهاية..وياريت نتصور بجد ان فيه ناس ماتت..
طب لو كان حد مات من أهلنا احنا واللا اسرتنا..كان هيكون دا نفس موقفنا ؟!!!
يلزمنا احساس جمعى وضمير جمعى..
بالنسبة للرئيس..دلوقتى بقى لازم يتحاكم..وموش بس يمشى..دا العدل الربانى..القصاص..وكل راع مسئول عن رعيته..
وكتر خيرهم انهم عايزينه يمشى فى سلام..
يعنى ايه شعب يقول " لا للرئيس الحالى " وهما يتفاوضوا..على أى اساس
وهل انت شايف ان دا طلب متعنت..؟!!
هو احنا ليه موش مقدرين كلمة اسمها شعب بتعنى الحياة..
عايزنا يعنى نستحمل الكام شهر دول..طب انت تضمن انه موش هايقتل الناس دى ؟
انا سألت معقول هل هايقدر يعتقل كل الناس دى ؟
جالى الجواب..أيوه يقدر..والسادات عملها قبل كدا..
وبعدين هو يا ترى عين عمر سليمان ليه برغم انه راجل أنا موش بشكك فيه لأنه معروف انه كويس وداهية وعلى المستوى الخارجى ممتاز..لأن ببساطه عمر سليمان من رجالته اللى هايقدروا يغتالوا الناس دى وقت اللزوم..عمر سليمان هو اللى انقذه من اغتيال اديس أبابا ولما أنقذه قاله بقى ليك عندى مكافأة حلوة..والحمد لله قدر يوفى بوعده ويكافئه ويحط الراجل المناسب فى المكان المناسب علشان يقدر يحميه..وبالمناسبه عمر سليمان شفته من مسافة قريبة جدا فى شرم الشيخ والراجل دا منظره من قريب يثير الرعب فى أشجع القلوب بالفعل..صارم وقاسى وقوى جدا..ومراوغ جدا..وأنا بحترم سياسته الخارجيه وديبلوماسيته بالرأى الجمعى..
دلوقتى احنا بنقول..هو مين الشعب دا..الشعب دا حاجة كبيرة أوى..السؤال كمان..احنا ايه ضمنا ان اللى فى ميدان التحرير بيعبروا عن الشعب..هاقولك مفيش ضامن مطلق للمسألة دى..لكن بحسبة ما هما كل الشعب..أنا مقدرش اقولك ليه..لكن انت ممكن لما تبص فى وشوشهم وتشوف تعليقاتهم وتصرفاتهم واحتوائهم تقدر تقول انهم كل الشعب..انا معرفتش حد قال لا يستنى..أقصى حاجة اتقالت خايفين مايسألش فيهم ..لأنه عنيد..يروحوا أحسن..لكن لو هايقدروا يستمروا ودا بالمناسبة يخلينى أسألك ويمكن أسألكم كمان كلكم انتوا شايفين ايه..الرؤية دلوقتى شكلها ايه..هل هايمشى بالمظاهرة السلمية دى فعلا واللا هايعتدها وهاتكون شىء بيطلع مع الشمس عادى..؟!!!

----------


## طائر الشرق

*طب فرضا مبارك سابها ونزل على الرغبة

ياترى ايه اللى يحصل بعد كدا ؟

عمر سليمان هينولى الحكم مؤقتا يا ترى بقى  ايه باقى التجهيزات للاستمرار فى عملية التغيير؟

يعنى ايه مواد الدستور اللى هنطلرحها ؟وهل هتعرض على استفتاء للشعب كاملا ولا على فئة معينة؟

يعنى برضه سواء مبارك ساب الحكم او ما سابوش احنا عندنا قصور كبير جدا فى الخطة المستقبلية اللى المفروض البلد تمشى عليها فى الفترة الجاية لغاية الانتخابات الرئاسية الجاية؟


*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

مشاركه مكرره

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> ب ويمكن أسألكم كمان كلكم انتوا شايفين ايه..الرؤية دلوقتى شكلها ايه..هل هايمشى بالمظاهرة السلمية دى فعلا واللا هايعتدها وهاتكون شىء بيطلع مع الشمس عادى..؟!!!


رؤيتى ضبابيه ندى  رغم انى حزينه وقلبى بينزف لما بقول كده بس للأسف ده إحساسى

  الرئيس مهيتنحى ولاحتى هيدى فرصه لعمر سليمان انه يتناول السلطه بدلا منه ولاحتى عمر سليمان هتجيله الجرأه القيام بده

طبعا كل هذه المحاولات هى كسب للوقت وبعدها ان لم يتفرق شباب الثوره بهدوء سيتخذو معهم إجراءات تانيه

وموضوع رفض مبارك الإستقاله من رئاسة الحزب قلقنى جدا وخلانى أحس بعدم مصداقيتهم 

  لما أشوف بادرة فعل إيجابى وليس كلام فقط ممكن أطمن شوى

إنما الى الآن لم ولن أعطيهم الثقه نهائيا

وخاصة ومن وجهة نظرى المفروض يتم تجميد وجرد أموال جمال وعدم النظر له على إنه ابن الريس

وقتها يمكن يكون فى أمل وتخف النظره الضبابيه شوى

----------


## اليمامة

> *طب فرضا مبارك سابها ونزل على الرغبة
> 
> ياترى ايه اللى يحصل بعد كدا ؟
> 
> عمر سليمان هينولى الحكم مؤقتا يا ترى بقى  ايه باقى التجهيزات للاستمرار فى عملية التغيير؟
> 
> يعنى ايه مواد الدستور اللى هنطلرحها ؟وهل هتعرض على استفتاء للشعب كاملا ولا على فئة معينة؟
> 
> يعنى برضه سواء مبارك ساب الحكم او ما سابوش احنا عندنا قصور كبير جدا فى الخطة المستقبلية اللى المفروض البلد تمشى عليها فى الفترة الجاية لغاية الانتخابات الرئاسية الجاية؟
> ...


مساء الخير يا هيثم
يا هيثم ما حدش يقدر يقول دلوقتى ايه اللى هايتعدل بالظبط بالظبط فى الدستور
واحنا مانقدرش نقول
المسألة خطيرة ولازم تدرس من خلال اختصاصين ودستوريين نازلين على رغبة الشعب وبيتهيألى كلنا يا هيثم عارفين بشكل مجمل داءنا العضال..عايزين يا هيثم نعيش كويس ونحترم ونبقى دولة متقدمة لأننا نقدر ونستحق كدا والدول التانية موش اقل مننا وانت عارف كويس يا هيثم اننا فينا مبدعين وعباقرة لو خدوا فرصتهم هانتحدى العالم..
بعدين يا هيثم احنا لو اتحررنا ودا المهم الأول كل شىءبعد كدا سهل ووارد ومنجز جدا..
انا موش شاغلنى خالص الفترة دى ولا الأفكار دى..لأن كل شىء معروف..له نائب دلوقتى ممكن يمسك مكانه لو اعلن التنحى..أو رئيس المحكمة الدستورية تحت أى ظرف بالإضافة إلى إن الشعب دلوقتى من خلال مجلس موقر موثوق فيه بيمثل طوائف الشعب وفائته وشبابه هو اللى هايقول وموش اى حد تانى
مسألة بقى اننا موش واثقين فى أدمغتنا ووعينا..فدى قضية تانية
ولكن أنا شخصيا بقدر الوعى المصرى والعقل والروح المصرية..
وعندى ثقة فى استماعهم للنصح ومقدرتهم على اتخاذ القرار واحترام الآخرين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أغنية شباب التحرير  :xmas 4: 




كلنا إيد واحده .... في طلبنا حاجه واحده

ارحل
ارحل
ارحل

----------


## طائر الشرق

> يا هيثم ما حدش يقدر يقول دلوقتى ايه اللى هايتعدل بالظبط بالظبط فى الدستور


*ازاى يعنى يا ايمان

يعنى اللى فى التحرير دول كلهم صحوا الصبح قالوا عايزين نغير الدستور ,شئ مش منطقى طبعا؟ ولو هو زى ما انتى بتقولى كدا دى تبقى كارثة تانية منتظراها البلد*
*
الحق كمان ان تورتة السلطة والرئاسة بدأت تغرى افواه رؤوس من يدعون بمعارضى النظام بعيد عن الشعب طبعا والى الان تجدى الاختلاف عن نصوص مواد الدستور المطلوب تعديلها فما بالك باختيار من يتكفلون بصياغة مواد دستورية جديدة خاصة بما يتعلق بنظام الرئاسة فى مصر

المشكلة كمان انهم توهونا معاهم . هل موافقين على الحوار ومبارك موجود ولا لاء وايه وضع مجلس الشعب ؟ وايه اصلا اللى دخلهم فى الصورة مع انهم جميعا بيقولوا دى ثورة الشباب وعلى الشباب ان يتفاوضوا بنفسهم؟

وخلى بالك ان فترة ال8 شهور المتبقية دى مش طويلة عشان يفضلوا يماطلوا .

*


> *مسألة بقى اننا موش واثقين فى أدمغتنا ووعينا..فدى قضية تانية
> ولكن أنا شخصيا بقدر الوعى المصرى والعقل والروح المصرية..
> وعندى ثقة فى استماعهم للنصح ومقدرتهم على اتخاذ القرار واحترام الآخرين *


*مش فاهم ايه جاب دا للكلام اصلا*
*
ولو انى مش محتلف معاك فيه من الاصل*

----------


## اليمامة

مكررة

----------


## اليمامة

> رؤيتى ضبابيه ندى  رغم انى حزينه وقلبى بينزف لما بقول كده بس للأسف ده إحساسى
> 
>   الرئيس مهيتنحى ولاحتى هيدى فرصه لعمر سليمان انه يتناول السلطه بدلا منه ولاحتى عمر سليمان هتجيله الجرأه القيام بده
> 
> طبعا كل هذه المحاولات هى كسب للوقت وبعدها ان لم يتفرق شباب الثوره بهدوء سيتخذو معهم إجراءات تانيه
> 
> وموضوع رفض مبارك الإستقاله من رئاسة الحزب قلقنى جدا وخلانى أحس بعدم مصداقيتهم 
> 
>   لما أشوف بادرة فعل إيجابى وليس كلام فقط ممكن أطمن شوى
> ...


أهلا يا إيمان..
احنا يا إيمان بنعمل اللى علينا..وربنا قبل كل شىء كاتب لنا نصيبنا وقدرنا..
وكمان احنا طول عمرنا بنحترم الكبير ولنا كلمة شهيرة " انت مالكش كبير.."
طول عمرنا بنحب رئيسنا وبنحترمه ولم نفكر اطلاقا فى الثورة عليه وربما دا اللى عامل صعوبة تصديق الثورة دى لأن دا موش طبعنا على رؤساءنا ولكن مع أعداءنا..ودا ممكن كمان اللى مخلى النظام موش قادر يستوعب اللى حصل واللى بيحصل واللى الشعب قام وانه ممكن يمشى بالطريقة دى وان الشعب المصرى دا..شوية الناس دول طلعوا لهم ارادة وبيحسوا وبيثوروا !!!
واضح جدا من وجهة نظرى انهم بيحاولوا يضيعوا الوقت وبيراهنوا على زهق وتعب الناس والضغط العاطفى والمجتمعى عليهم..وواضح جدا ان النظام دا بيفكر ببطء وبيتخذ الإجراء المناسب ببط ولكنه فى النهاية بيتخذ إجراء ما..
احنا ادامنا خيارين..لإما النظام دا هايطنش تما وهايسعى بكل الطرق لتفريق الناس ويبقى الوضع عادى والناس تعتاد ومن ثم تزهق وتمشى واحد ورا التانى برغم انى اعتقد انهم اقوياء جدا
أو انه هايمشى فعلا مع الضغط ومع الوقت ولكنه يريد أن يمشى بشكل لائق..
وأنا الحقيقة ..صدقينى..برغم كل شىء..موش عايزاه يمشى بشكل غير لائق ولا غير كريم..موش عايزاه ولا عمرى تمنيت انه ينطرد..أو ينفى أو هكذا تصرف..ولكن انه يسكت كدا ويتجبر ادام رغبة الناس ولا كأن فيه حاجة أمر مستفز جدا ..وكمان يطلعوا علينا بالأكاذيب والإفتراءات..
طب فرضا اننا قلنا مفيش مشكلة ..نستنى ويمشى براحته بعد انقضاء العدة  ::  كل اللى قالقنى هو اعتقال الناس وموتهم وتعذيبهم..نعم كل شىء له تمن..لكن موش بالدم البارد دا..دلوقتى هما بياخدوا اسماء النشطين من جوا الميدان واعتقلوا منهم والله اعلم هما فين..غير اللى ماتوا ونشروا صورهم وكلهم شباب صغير جدا..حاجة تحزن..ربنا يرحمهم ويعتبرهم عنده شهداء يارب..كان ايه ذنبهم غير انهم كانوا بيفكروا فى بلدهم وفينا..
أعتقد يا إيمان بالإضافة إاى إنهم موش واثقين فى تنفيذ المطالب وتعديل الدستور وكل الحاجات دى بعد أن ينفض الميدان..كمان خايفين من اعتقالهم..وعندهم حق..هل ياترى هايعرفوا يناموا بأمان فى بيوتهم وأهلهم لو روحوا..احنا جوا بيوتنا وخايفين..احنا بنكتب الكلمتين وخايفين يعتقلونا..ما بالك بيهم..
طبعا موش مستبعد دلوقتى ان الأحزاب بتحاول تشارك فى الكعكة المغرية اللذيذة..عادى..ولكن الشباب موش هايسمحوا بكدا ولا احنا هانرجع تانى نختار بدون وعى والشباب دول من الوعى لادراك محاولات اختطاف النتيجة المرتقبة وفاهمين كويس كما أرى..
ربنا يعديها على خير للجميع

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوءه بلاش تظلمى الشرطه
> وبعدين هما بياخدوا كام اصلا علشان يرجعوا مرتباتهم
> الشرطه جالهم اوامر من حبيب العادلى بالانسحاب وفضل ضباط كتير جدا منهم يدافعوا لاخر لحظه
> بس للاسف ماكانش فيه معين ليهم , كانوا بيحاربوا لوحدهم 
> كان كل اللى قدامهم يااما الموت يا اما ارجع لاهلى
> هناء فيه ضباط كتير محترمين وولاد ناس بجد وكل هدفهم الحق 
> لكن حبيب العادلى والنظام هما فعلا السبب في الصوره البشعه اللى احنا شايفنها ليهم
> وبعدين يا هناء ماهما كانوا بيحمونا قبل كده حد فكر فيهم كويس؟؟؟
> ما على طول الكل شايفينهم زفت وطين
> ...


طبعاً منك لله يا عادلى
ده مش إتهام ليهم يا إيمان
ده رصد لواقع قبل و بعد
أنا معاكى فيهم ناس كويسين بس الأغلبية إيه بإعتراف الجميع بالذات بعد
أنا اعرف ظباط كتير من أهلى و قرايبى و معارفنا كويسيين و أعرف كتيييييييير لأ
أنا بلوم عليهم غزاى يبقوا تحت القسم و ينسحبوا
إزاى لسه فيهم ناس لحد النهاردة حابسين نفسهم فى الإستراحات و خايفين يخرجوا يأدوا واجبهم حتى بعد صدور الأوامر
هاحكيلك موقف يا إيمان
يوم السبت 26 يناير 
كان فى مظاهرة الساعه 4 العصر أخدت وقتها و عدت وماحدش إتعرضلها
المهم يا سيتى
قبل ىذان العشاء بدقايق سمعنا دوشة فى الشارع و كل الناس طلعت البلكونة
و بالمناسبة أنا ساكنة قدام مركز الشرطة و جنب المحكمة و أول شارعنا مقر الحزب الوطنى الله يرحمه و ده لأنه إتحرق زى إخواته و جنبيه بالترتيب كده المركز الطبى - إستراحة السيد اللواء رئيس المدينة - الكهرباء - محطة المياه إللى هى مكان شغلى - مجلس المدينة - الإدارة التعليمية و على الرصيف المقابل المحطة
يعنى أنا ساكنة فى حتة متلغمة 
المهم 
لما طلعنا على صوت الدوشة لقينا شوية عيال أعمارهم من 8 ل 13 أو 14 قولى 15 سنة بيحدفوا المركز و السجل المدنى بالطوب و بيهاجموه و عايزين كسروه و يحرقوه و الجيران كلهم فى الشارع بيمنعوهم و بيجروا وراهم
خرج واحد ظابط رتبة و شكلها رتبة كبيرة مع إن هو مش كبير فى السن طبعاً أنا لا بفهم فى الرتب و لا أعرف أفرق بينها أن كلهم عندى ظباط
و شكله كده مش من قوة المركز يعنى ممكن يون قائد بتوع الأمن المركزى
المهم خرج بدا يتكلم مع الناس قالهم إحنا هنا مش علشانا إحنا موجودين علشانكوا و لحمايتكوا 
ماحدش هايستفيد حاجة من حرق المركز ده فى النهاية مبنى يرجع تانى على فكرة المركز إتجدد قريب بملغ و قدره 
المهم إنه ماتعرضش لأى حد ماشى فى الشارع بنات ة سيدات ماشيين عادى
و الناس اللى خارجة لصلاة العشاء عادى
و لا وقف حد منهم و لا منعه و لا إعترضه و لا حتى طلب يتأكد من شخصية حد منهم
نشر القوة بتاعته أمن المركز و ضربوا كام طلقة فى الهوا علشان العيال تجرى
و دخل لصلاة العشاء فى الجامع على ما أظن
إحترمته جداً و كا نفسى أنزل أشكره على تحضره
بس لمت عليه إنه أمن المركز فقط
باقى المنشآت و الأماكن أمنتها اللجان الشعبية إللى بصراحة ماحسستناش إن فى حاجة إتغيرت
ا
بصى هاحكيلك موقف

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصراويةجدا
					

لأ يا محمد مش كافي
انا الحقيقة شايفة انه ولا حاجة 
وشايفة ان كل نقطة متفق عليها يمكن العبث بها و مطها و ترقيعها _إن صحت التعابير_ لصالح النظام الفاسد
الناس دي لو فضلت هتنتقم منا جميعا 
كل اللي عملوه طلع كذب حتى جمال مبارك اتضح انه لم يترك الحزب الوطني ولكن شغل منصب آخر فيه 
محلل سياسي في الــbbc قال ان كل وقت زيادة لصالح مبارك 
هيكل قالها ..
النظام الجريح يسعى للإنتقام 
يااااااااااا رب سترك اللهم اضرب الظالمين بالظالمين واخرجنا منهم سالمين 
المعارضة هيضيعوا تعب الناس 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من يبدي مصلحته على مصلحة المظلومين و ينسى دم الشهداء 
انا ببكي اقسم بالله برتعش خوفا الآن 
اللهم لا تول علينا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا


عايزه الحق 
مش هقولك ابتديت ايأس 
بس هقولك حاجه تانيه 
مش لاقي حل للازمه ابدا لغايه دلوقتي 
المتظاهرين (ولهم ولنا ولكل الشعب ) الحق الكامل في انجاح الثوره وعدم الرجوع عن مطالبها في منتصف الطريق
لان الثورات لاتعرف انصاف الحلول او التفاوض علي مطالبها .. 
النظام ..قالها صراحه وبلا اي خجل 

لا ..مش هيرحل 

وعمر سليمان قال : لن يرحل مبارك الا مثل العظماء 

واحمد شفيق قال : خروج كريم لاننا ناس متحضرين .. 

والجيش المفترض انه هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع ان يقول الكلمه الفصل ..
وظني انه سينحاز لمبارك باعتبار ان مبارك في الاخير هو احد رجاله 
وايضا لان وزير الدفاع احد المقربين جداااا لمبارك 
وعمر سليمان قال اليوم ان تنحي مبارك اهانه للمؤسسه العسكريه ..وهو مرفوض تماما 
ومبارك في النهايه هو الحاكم العسكري العام .. 


اين الحل ؟؟؟ 

الله 
وحده لديه الحل والمخرج 

اللهم انهم يمكرون بنا ..فامكر انت بهم 
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *و انا كمان يا محمد اتفق مع مصراوية علي ماذكرته*
> *ده مش كفاية ابدا*
> *و ده بيثبت سوء نيه الوجوه الجديدة*


اكيد طبعا استاذ معتز 
ماوصلك هو الاحساس الطبيعي الذي وصل الي عقل كل مصري 
وبماسبه سوء النيه 
اتفضل بقي الخبر الجامد جدا ده 
باعتبار يعني ان الحزب الوطني الجديد جاء لنا بما يجلب لنا السعاده في الدارين : 

بدراوي يطالب الحكومه بالغاء الطوارئ ..ويكلف الحكومه بالافراج عن النشطاء المعتقلين 


يخاطبوننا كاننا صرنا شعبا ابله 
وهل كانت الثوره اعتراضا علي سياسه الحزب اصلا .. !!!!

ادمنو الذكب حتي باتو يصدقون انفسهم

----------


## hanoaa

> الثوره هنا من الصعب سرقتها و لو كانت سهله لسرقها النظام نفسه أو اوصي بها للمعارضه المدجنه من طرف النظام في الثلاثين سنه الاخيره وذلك لاسباب 
> ولكن اولا سأحاول ان اكون واضح و صريح علي غير عادة و اقول 
> بان حديثنا عن الثوره هنا و عن الصامدين تحت البرد و المطر يشبه كثيرا وصف اثنين لمذاق سندوتش يلتهمه طرف ثالث نحن نحكم علي حدث بأدوات غير ادواته صحيح نحن جزء من الحدث و لكننا لسنا كل الصوره 
> حينما بدئت الثوره بدئت بفكره وهي لا تزال كذلك .فكره نقيه خرجت من القلب فوصلت و اظهرت اجمل ما فينا , و الذي يبني علي الافكار يختلف كثيرا عما يبني علي الاشخاص , الشخص دائما يسهل تشويهه أو إفساده أو ..... 
> البدايه كانت للمطالبه بمكافحه مشكلة الفقر و إلغاء حالة الطوارئ و إقالة وزير الداخلية حبيب العادلي و تحديد مدة الرئاسة بحيث لا تتجاوز فترتين متتاليتين 
> هذه كانت بداية مطالبنا – واسمحوا لي ان اجعل نفسي واحدا منهم - يوم الثلاثاء 25 يناير  فهل هذه المطالب تحتاج لتجييش الجيوش و عناصر مكافحة الشغب و كمية الاحداث المهوله التي يعرفها الجميع ..!!
> النظام بغبائه المعهود جعلنا طرف مقابل و مناوئ و تعامل معنا علي هذا الاساس فاثبتنا له بصدورنا العزل بأننا الأقوي و الاجدر بالقياده و الرياده و نحن نتعامل هنا كأفكار أيضا كفكرة التضحية و العمل الطوعي و لسنا كأشخاص أما النظام حينما ذهبت قبضته الامنيه امام تضحيتنا  ذهب ليوجه أسوء ما فيه مقابل احسن ما فينا الثوره المضاده في مواجهة الثوره التخريب في مواجهة الحفاظ علي المال العام و الخاص  البلطجه في مواجهة السلم الانتماء في مواجهة اللا إنتماء الجهل عموما في مواجهة العلم .. و حينما أقول الجهل عموما فأنا لا اتحدث عن كامل الطرف الاخر أنا أتحدث عن الذي واجهناه فقط 
> هل شاهد أحد منكم تعليق مراسلي القنوات الاخباريه علي غزوات ميدان التحرير حينما يقترب الخطر من المتحف ثم يهلل مستبشرا و يطمئن المشاهدين علي المتحف حينما يقع في الارض التي يستحوذ عليها معارضي مبارك..!! 
> أما ان الاوان لصحوة يا عالم 
> ...


أتفلق معك تمام الإتفاق
لكن الخوف إن أنصاف الرجال يظهروا على الساحة
و يجنوا المكاسب إللى طول عمرهم بيحلموا بيها و لو كانوا عاشوا أد عمرهم مرتين تلاتة ماكنوش هايحققوا ربع اللى إحنا حققناه
و أقصد طامحى السلطة و الزعامة و كل من يزعم أنه يتحدث باسم شباب التحرير
إحتمال موجود بنسبة 50% على الأقل

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> عايزه الحق 
> مش هقولك ابتديت ايأس 
> بس هقولك حاجه تانيه 
> مش لاقي حل للازمه ابدا لغايه دلوقتي 
> المتظاهرين (ولهم ولنا ولكل الشعب ) الحق الكامل في انجاح الثوره وعدم الرجوع عن مطالبها في منتصف الطريق
> لان الثورات لاتعرف انصاف الحلول او التفاوض علي مطالبها .. 
> النظام ..قالها صراحه وبلا اي خجل 
> ...


يا محمد فيه تحليل تانى بيقول انهم ساحبين قوات الداخلية ومنزلين الجيش علشان يأمنوا وجود مبارك فى الحكم حتى الرحيل الطبيعى اللى بعد كام شهر
وان الجيش مقرر له حفظ النظام بالطريقة دى للرئيس
وان مفيش داعى للتجمهر والتظاهر لأنه موش هايمشى..
وان كل اللى هايحصل انهم هايحولوا يجدوا مخرج لتفريق الناس..
ايه الحقيقة الله أعلم وحده..
أشعر ان الموضوع أصبح قدرى كما أشرت لإيمان من قبل
وأخشى أن يتعايش الناس فى الميدان ويتعايش النظام فى القصر الجمهورى والحياة تبقى حلوة وعادى وخلاص..
اللى هايقرر كدا الشباب اللى موجود..الإستمرار والإصرار أو الجلوس الفعلى على مائدة التفاوض وأخذ الضمانات الكافية وعلينا العوض فيهم لو ماتوا..

----------


## ابن البلد

> أ/ أحمد إبن البلد
> لو سمحت .... حضرتك استفد ايه من مبارك؟
> وليه عاوزه ؟؟؟ 
> يمكن حضرتك شايف حاجه إحنا مش شايفنها


أنا إستفدت كتير جدا ومش مطالب أقول أستفادت من أيه ولا عاوزه ليه لاني لم أسأل أي شخص لماذا ترفضة
فهذه حرية وديمقراطية وما ينادي به الجميع
 :4:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> عايزه الحق 
> مش هقولك ابتديت ايأس 
> بس هقولك حاجه تانيه 
> مش لاقي حل للازمه ابدا لغايه دلوقتي 
> المتظاهرين (ولهم ولنا ولكل الشعب ) الحق الكامل في انجاح الثوره وعدم الرجوع عن مطالبها في منتصف الطريق
> لان الثورات لاتعرف انصاف الحلول او التفاوض علي مطالبها .. 
> النظام ..قالها صراحه وبلا اي خجل 
> ...


أدعى عليه وأنا قالعه شعرى  :: 

منه لله

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة
					

بص بقى يا محمد..
هو احنا قاعدين فى سوق الطماطم !!!
هى مقايضات واللا ايه؟
شكلهم وحش اوى..
دا حتى كدا عيب 
أنا بظن ان القرار المحترم اللى المفروض يخدوه هو تنفيذ مطلب الشعب
ومطلب الشعب واضح
دا اسمه التفاف ومداهنات لغاية لما يعتقلهم كلهم ويوديهم غياهب السجون
هو مطلب الشعب ماكانش واضح واللا ايه لهم ؟
حاجة غريبة جدا وسخيفة الحقيقة ولا تنطوى على أى احترام أو كرامة..
أنا متعجبة الحقيقة وخاصة ان الشعب فعلا ارادته هيا الحاكم الحقيقى
هما ليه موش بيطلعوا امناء  وصريحين !!!1


انتي غريبه اوي ياندي 
انتي بتسالي ناس بتتحاور بالجمال والخيل انهم يكونو امناء وصريحين 
عارفه وقت الازمه الطاحنه دي تسمعي تصريحاتهم ..تتيقني تماما من كذبهم 
مثلا : 
شفيق قال في اول مؤتمر صحفي ... احنا منعرفش حاجه ابدا عن اللي حصل امبارح في التحرير 
وبعد شويه صحفي بيساله :: هل ستتحاورن مع شباب التحرير ..قال طبعا 
انا كنت علي  التليفون امبارح مع البعض منهم 

سمير سلام محافظ المنصوره :: 
المنصوره كان بها عند المحافظه ..حوالي نصف مليون مواطن 
لقيته بيتكلم بعد مارجعت وبيقول ان العدد مايكملوش 200 فرد .. !!

كل مايعنيهم ياندي ليست مطالب الشعب الين هم يعرفوها جيدا 
كل المساله بالنسبه لهم ...كرامه مبارك فقط لاغير 
كان الاستقاله مثلا والانصياع لرغبات شعبه ..امر يشينه 
وكاننا حين طالبنا بحريتنا ..اهناه وكنا كالهمج علي ضوء تصريحات شقيق*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *
> 
> عايزه الحق 
> مش هقولك ابتديت ايأس 
> بس هقولك حاجه تانيه 
> مش لاقي حل للازمه ابدا لغايه دلوقتي 
> المتظاهرين (ولهم ولنا ولكل الشعب ) الحق الكامل في انجاح الثوره وعدم الرجوع عن مطالبها في منتصف الطريق
> لان الثورات لاتعرف انصاف الحلول او التفاوض علي مطالبها .. 
> النظام ..قالها صراحه وبلا اي خجل 
> ...


*ازاى تقول ان الجيش مع مبارك* ؟؟

*بلاش بس نفس الكلام الخارجى واحيانا الداخلى اللى ممكن يسبب كارثة احنا فى غنى عنها بالذات فى الوقت دا*
*
اول انبارح الخومينى طلع يقول اللى شيطان قدره عليه وتبعه حملات مكثقة على الانترنت وبعض القنوات تروج للصدام مع الجيش ولله الحمد الى الان الجيش والمتظاهرين ضابطين النفس ومبتعدين عن اثارة اى طرف للاخر*.
*
حتى كلمة طرف وطرف اخر دى مش مناسبة ابدا ,لان زى ما الجيش استقبل بالترحاب وبجملة الشعب والجيش ايد واحدة فالجيش برضه استقبل الترحاب دا بطمئنة الجميع بان الجيش لايمكن ان يصطدم بالمتظاهرين ابدا وبرهن على قكدا باكثر من بيان وبأكثر من فعل ايضا* .
*
الوضع مش محتمل اى صدامات تانية مع اى حد يا محمد ومحدش يقدر يلوم الجيش على اى قصور حالى لان دى اصلا مش وظيفته  دى وظيفة وزارة المستخبيين و كفاية انه اصلا ما قدرش يفرض حالة حظر التجول رغم ان كتيبة واحدة ممكن تطبقها لكن الجيش مش بالغباء انه ينحاز لطرف النظام فى الوقت الحالى دا* .

*فبلاش يا محمد الله يكرمك الكلام المبنى على فرضيات  لاننا فى وضع الله هو العالم بيه.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة
					

يا محمد فيه تحليل تانى بيقول انهم ساحبين قوات الداخلية ومنزلين الجيش علشان يأمنوا وجود مبارك فى الحكم حتى الرحيل الطبيعى اللى بعد كام شهر
وان الجيش مقرر له حفظ النظام بالطريقة دى للرئيس
وان مفيش داعى للتجمهر والتظاهر لأنه موش هايمشى..
وان كل اللى هايحصل انهم هايحولوا يجدوا مخرج لتفريق الناس..
ايه الحقيقة الله أعلم وحده..
أشعر ان الموضوع أصبح قدرى كما أشرت لإيمان من قبل
وأخشى أن يتعايش الناس فى الميدان ويتعايش النظام فى القصر الجمهورى والحياة تبقى حلوة وعادى وخلاص..
اللى هايقرر كدا الشباب اللى موجود..الإستمرار والإصرار أو الجلوس الفعلى على مائدة التفاوض وأخذ الضمانات الكافية وعلينا العوض فيهم لو ماتوا..


عشان كده بقول الله وحده القادر علي خلق الاسباب التي تنجح ثورتنا ان شاء الله 
علي فكره ..فعلا مبارك سينتقم من الشعب اشد الانتقام في الفتره القادمه 
وقد يعاقبه  اكثر واكثر ويدخل انتحابات الرئاسه القادمه ..بناء علي الكلمه الخالده باسمه 

اما انا واما الفوضي .. 

بالمناسبه كل شباب 25 مقبوض عليهم في المعتقل الحربي 
باستثناء اسراء عبد الفتاح فقط ..
وهذا مايثبت ان النوايا مبيته للوعيد*

----------


## سوما

> لأ يا محمد مش كافي
> انا الحقيقة شايفة انه ولا حاجة 
> وشايفة ان كل نقطة متفق عليها يمكن العبث بها و مطها و ترقيعها _إن صحت التعابير_ لصالح النظام الفاسد
> الناس دي لو فضلت هتنتقم منا جميعا 
> كل اللي عملوه طلع كذب حتى جمال مبارك اتضح انه لم يترك الحزب الوطني ولكن شغل منصب آخر فيه 
> محلل سياسي في الــbbc قال ان كل وقت زيادة لصالح مبارك 
> هيكل قالها ..
> النظام الجريح يسعى للإنتقام 
> يااااااااااا رب سترك اللهم اضرب الظالمين بالظالمين واخرجنا منهم سالمين 
> ...


اللهم امين يارب العالمين ..
ياريت ما نيجيئ على الناس اللى ف التحرير اكتر من كده ,, واعتقد المطالب واضحة للجميع ,,,,, 
احنا كده ,, بنقولهم ينسوا الناس اللى ماتت قصادهم ,, ينسوا حتى حياتهم لما يرجعوا مع ان حياتناااااا كانت تهمهم ...!!
هما اكيد فاقدين الثقة ف النظام بأكمله بكل ما فيه من وشوش وأفواه ,, مفيش ضامن حقيقي لسلامتهم ولسلامتنااااااا ولسلامة أمن مصر الداخلى ...!!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *ازاى تقول ان الجيش مع مبارك* ؟؟
> 
> *بلاش بس نفس الكلام الخارجى واحيانا الداخلى اللى ممكن يسبب كارثة احنا فى غنى عنها بالذات فى الوقت دا*
> *
> اول انبارح الخومينى طلع يقول اللى شيطان قدره عليه وتبعه حملات مكثقة على الانترنت وبعض القنوات تروج للصدام مع الجيش ولله الحمد الى الان الجيش والمتظاهرين ضابطين النفس ومبتعدين عن اثارة اى طرف للاخر*.
> *
> حتى كلمة طرف وطرف اخر دى مش مناسبة ابدا ,لان زى ما الجيش استقبل بالترحاب وبجملة الشعب والجيش ايد واحدة فالجيش برضه استقبل الترحاب دا بطمئنة الجميع بان الجيش لايمكن ان يصطدم بالمتظاهرين ابدا وبرهن على قكدا باكثر من بيان وبأكثر من فعل ايضا* .
> *
> الوضع مش محتمل اى صدامات تانية مع اى حد يا محمد ومحدش يقدر يلوم الجيش على اى قصور حالى لان دى اصلا مش وظيفته  دى وظيفة وزارة المستخبيين و كفاية انه اصلا ما قدرش يفرض حالة حظر التجول رغم ان كتيبة واحدة ممكن تطبقها لكن الجيش مش بالغباء انه ينحاز لطرف النظام فى الوقت الحالى دا* .
> ...


ليس معني اني اقول ان الجيش سينحاز لمبارك انه سيقتل المواطنين ياهيثم 
لان ده شيئ مستحيل علي اي جيش في العالم انه يقتل شعبه .. لان زي مابتقول مش دي مهمته 
اانا قلت بانه سينحاز لمبارك ..وهذا هو المتوقع علي الاقل علي المستوي الشخصي 
هناك فرضيه حصلت في كل بلاد العالم التي شهدت ثورات شعبيه .. 
وتلك الفرضيه تقول 
بان اذا حدث هناك ثوره شعبيه علي الحاكم ولم يستطع الحاكم اخمادها ..وسقطت شرعيته التي اعطاها له الشعب 
وتسببت تلك الثوره في حالات الفوضي والاضطراب والامن في البلاد .. فان قياده الجيش تقبض فورا علي رئيس الجمهوريه 
باعتباره اصبح خطرا علي الامن القومي للبلاد .. وهذا عين ماحدث في تونس 
حيث قال رشيد عمار قائد الاركان لبن علي : لااستطيع ان احميك وانا لست مسؤلا عن سلامتك بعد ثلاث ساعات من الان .. 
وبالتالي حمي الجيش التونسي الشرعيه في بلده .. 
لكن الفارق بين مصر وتونس 
ان بن علي لم يكن هو الحاكم العسكري العام لتونس .. 

ليتك ياهيثم تكون فهمت قصدي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> طبعاً منك لله يا عادلى
> ده مش إتهام ليهم يا إيمان
> ده رصد لواقع قبل و بعد
> أنا معاكى فيهم ناس كويسين بس الأغلبية إيه بإعتراف الجميع بالذات بعد
> أنا اعرف ظباط كتير من أهلى و قرايبى و معارفنا كويسيين و أعرف كتيييييييير لأ
> أنا بلوم عليهم غزاى يبقوا تحت القسم و ينسحبوا
> إزاى لسه فيهم ناس لحد النهاردة حابسين نفسهم فى الإستراحات و خايفين يخرجوا يأدوا واجبهم حتى بعد صدور الأوامر
> هاحكيلك موقف يا إيمان
> يوم السبت 26 يناير 
> ...


تمام يا نوءه
يبقا مااختلفناش ان فيه نسبة كويسه منهم
ومتهيألى إننا لازم نظهر ليهم احترامنا 
يمكن دا يقدر يحسن العلاقة بينا


تعرفي يا نوءه بعد انتخابات الشعب اللى فاتت على طول
حصل حادثة سرقة بمدينه جنبنا وتم فيها قتل شاب 
قامت مظاهرات من أهل البلد امام مركز الشرطه وقلبوا الدنيا
لأن البلد كانت اتملت بلطجيه
وكمان البانجو والمخدرات كانت بتتباع كده عينى عينك في عز الضهر
وطبعا رجال الشرطه عارفين وبقوا يقبضوا منهم كمان
لما المظاهرات قامت الدنيا اتقلب وجت قوات من مديرية امن الدقهليه 
لموا البلطجيه وبتوع البانجو والبلد نضفت ونقلوا ضباط المركز
لكن يا فرحة ماتمت لأنهم هربوا تانى مع الاحداث اللى حصلت

دا كان مثال لضباط سيئين بس الاهالى قدرت عليهم
فا زى ما فية وحش نواجهه فيه كويس نحترمه ونقدره

----------


## ابن البلد

> بيتهيألى فيه هنا شهود ععيان من جوا ميدان التحرير وملمين بالواقع أكتر
> وبيقولوا ان الثورة دى هى ثورة الشباب وهما نفس الشخوص اللى موجودين ولا فيه اى جماعات خارجية ولا أى شىء
> بالإضافة انهم بيتكلموا فى الإعلام بنفس الأسامى والشخوص الأولى ومطالبهم زى ما هى ..يعنى منظمين هذه الثورة مازالوا موجودين ..
> وحتى بافتراض ودا وارد ان تم اقتحام بعض الأشخاص الآخرين فدا ما يقللش من الحركة دى ومن الشباب دول واننا لازم نتوقع بعض المدسوسين اللى هايحبوا ينسبوا الثورة دى لنفسهم..وارد جدا وأنا موش بعارضك فى دى..ولكن دا موش معناه ان كل اللى فى ميدان التحرير موش هما الأولانيين خالص..او انهم اتغيروا..
> طيب انت معترض ليه على الثورة دى وشايفها فوضى..
> ربما لأننا نظاميين جدا أكتر مما ينبغى وموش ثورجية بنثور على الظلم زى جدودنا..
> عايزين كله تمام تمام تمام..ولا فيه اى حاجة تمام..
> ياريت احنا نقدر الثورة دى..والله العظيم دى موش مجرد حركة شبابية فارغة وهوائية زى ما الناش شايفة..دى ثورة جادة..وحقيقة موش تهريج ولا فوضى..
> الثورة دى لغاية دلوقتى عملت تغييرات مهولة مين كان يصدقها !!!
> ...


بس علشان منكونش في لبس في الموضوع
أنا مش ضدد المظاهره اللي حصلت يوم 25 ويوم 28 
ومطالبتها
لكن ضدد رحيل الرئيس مبارك بهذا الشكل وتحت اي ظرف
او التحدث عنه بشكل غير لائق
فهو مازال رئيس الدولة ورمز الدولة  وهو بطل حرب رضينا أم أبينا

اما بقه شهود العيان والناس دي أنا برضك عندي أفرد من الأخوان وماهي التعليمات الحاصلين عليها
وأفراد من من حصلوا على خمسين جنية (بدون وجبات)
لكني مش هي دي نقطة الخلاف

ولكن لو تتذكروا الناس عمال أحدى شركات النسيج على ما أتذكر اللي قعدت بالغيارات الداخلية في وسط البلد
ولا حد قالهم أنتم فين 

أما أننا نحدد أن المتواجدين في التحرير دول الشعب
فلا وألف لا 
الشعب هو كل أعداد الشعب وما يفصل بينا في بقائه أو تنحيه هو الإقتراع النزية

وبيتهيألي لو بصيتوا على موضوع هل تريد رحيل مبارك أو لا 

هتجدوا أننا متساويين في من يريد بقائه ومن يريد رحيله 

فلا يجوز أن نقول أن منتدى أبناء مصر هو شعب مصر
وهو في يده قرار إزالة الرئيس والكلام ده 

ولو حد لازم يتحاكم
أولا من تسبب في الغياب الأمني  وثانيا الناس اللي أتخانقت في التحرير وقت حظر التجوال
سواء مؤيدين أو معارضيين وأظهرونا بشكل الهمج

أنا معاك فعلا في خوف المتظاهرين من الإعتقال
ومعاك في خوف المتظاهرين من أن ينزل من هم يدركوا أو لا يدركوا مميزات الرئيس ويطالبوا بعدم التنحي بعد تلات أربع شهور
ولو حصل ده هتبقي مصيبة
ونكسه بكل المقاييس للشباب أجمع
( مع العلم اللي يخاف ميقولش واللي يقول ميخافش )

ولكن الأجواء العامة مع الإعلام العالمي 
يؤكد أن ده مش هيحصل

العالم مبقاش فيه حاجه تستخبى زي مان

واللي عمله الرئيس الراحل السادات صعب أن يحدث مرة أخرى في ظل الإعلام الحالي ( الدولي لان المحلي مشاء الله بيذيع من دولة تانيه ) والصوت المسموع

أهم ما أحدثته المظاهرات 
أن صوتنا بقه مسموع 

وده أكبر ضمان لنا جميعا

وأي شخص ينكر دور ما أحدثته التورة او يستهين بها أو يطلق عليها ثوره هوجاء أو فارغة
فأعتقد أنه يحتاج لمزيد من فتح شبابيك عقله
ودخول النور لطرد الظلام المعشش

كل ما اتمناه أن تظل مصر بخير
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> بس علشان منكونش في لبس في الموضوع
> أنا مش ضدد المظاهره اللي حصلت يوم 25 ويوم 28 
> ومطالبتها
> لكن ضدد رحيل الرئيس مبارك بهذا الشكل وتحت اي ظرف
> او التحدث عنه بشكل غير لائق
> فهو مازال رئيس الدولة ورمز الدولة  وهو بطل حرب رضينا أم أبينا
> 
> اما بقه شهود العيان والناس دي أنا برضك عندي أفرد من الأخوان وماهي التعليمات الحاصلين عليها
> وأفراد من من حصلوا على خمسين جنية (بدون وجبات)
> ...


كلامك زي الفل يااحمد 
بس فيه مشكله قويه جدا 
تقدر تقول جوهريه .. 

ان كلامك رغم انه صحيح .الا انه عاطفي 
والسياسه للاسف لاتقاس بالعواطف .. 
خصوصا عند النظام الحالي

----------


## hanoaa

> الرئيس مبارك قرر ان يحرق نفسه امام القصر الرئاسى ..مطالبا برحيل الشعب المصرى
> 
> **************
> 
> حسني مبارك قالوا ليهو القي ليك خطاب ودع فيهو المصريين .. قال ليهم لييه ..هم رايحين فين
> 
> *************
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
المصريين مش ممكن 
حتى و هما بيثوروا بيضحكوا بيطلعوا نكت
أما رد سيادة الرئيس فــ no comment

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المصريين مش ممكن 
> حتى و هما بيثوروا بيضحكوا بيطلعوا نكت
> أما رد سيادة الرئيس فــ no comment


الحقيقة برغم انها حاجات تبدو لطيفة يا هناء لى وللجميع
إلا انى أشعر ببعض الإستياء من بعض الشعارات بعينها والألفاظ والدعاء والكلام الغير لائق..
ومن ناحية أخرى أرى أن تلك الشعارات تظهر مدى مسالمة الإنسان المصرى..لأن كل هذه النكت لا تعنى سوى انه انسان مسالم وطيب ..ومتسامح إلى مدى بعيد..
أعتقد اننا لو سمعنا خبر وفاة الرئيس الن..سنحزن..
ولو سمعنا انه يغتال أو يقتل مثلا او يهاجم..سنتدخل..
فى كل الأحوال لن نسمح بأى تداخل مهين لا خارجى ولا داخلى..أتمنى ذلك..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المصريين مش ممكن 
> حتى و هما بيثوروا بيضحكوا بيطلعوا نكت
> أما رد سيادة الرئيس فــ no comment


الحقيقة برغم انها حاجات تبدو لطيفة يا هناء لى وللجميع
إلا انى أشعر ببعض الإستياء من بعض الشعارات بعينها والألفاظ والدعاء والكلام الغير لائق..
ومن ناحية أخرى أرى أن تلك الشعارات تظهر مدى مسالمة الإنسان المصرى..لأن كل هذه النكت لا تعنى سوى انه انسان مسالم وطيب ..ومتسامح إلى مدى بعيد..
أعتقد اننا لو سمعنا خبر وفاة الرئيس الآن..سنحزن..
ولو سمعنا انه يغتال أو يقتل مثلا او يهاجم..سنتدخل..
فى كل الأحوال لن نسمح بأى تداخل مهين لا خارجى ولا داخلى..أتمنى ذلك..
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> فساد الجرح
> 
> عانينا كتيرا من فساد هذا النظام
> 
> وهناك مصريين كثيرين بيعوا بثمن بخس كي يعيش النظام وتعلو هامته
> 
> شعب تمت مرمتطه وبهدلته واهانة كرامته طوال 30 عام
> 
> أمراض استوطنت ولم تخرج من جسد المصريين
> ...


برافو يا أم يوسف
وصف دقيق لحالتنا دلوقت

----------


## ابن البلد

يا مصر يا أم الوطنية



ماهو أنتي الأب وأنتي الأم
مهما اقولك برضو شوية

----------


## ابن البلد

من أجمل التعليقات اللي قرأتها عن الوضع الحالي

These people like the most of us refused the corruption and injustice but also they love there country and care about it's security and integrity and before they" DO "they " THINK" of everybody lives in this country " أنا معاكو و بس"

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

فى لقاء أكثر من ممتع على أون تى فى

مع البرادعى

تابعوه ولو انه بدء من بدرى

----------


## سوما

> فساد الجرح
> 
> عانينا كتيرا من فساد هذا النظام
> 
> وهناك مصريين كثيرين بيعوا بثمن بخس كي يعيش النظام وتعلو هامته
> 
> شعب تمت مرمتطه وبهدلته واهانة كرامته طوال 30 عام
> 
> أمراض استوطنت ولم تخرج من جسد المصريين
> ...


تسلمى يا قلب مصر ويسلم قلبك بجد  :f2: 
عرفتى بالضبط تعبرى عن حالتنااااااااااا وعن اللى بيحرى حوالينا بالضبط ,,, :2: 
تعرفى انا خايفة بقااااااااا ليغتال الدكتور بايد كل اللى مش عايز المريض يتألم بحسن نية ,,, او حتى يقتله اللى عايز المريض يموت من الفساد ...!!
يارب أحمى مصر وأرضها وأحفظ أهلها يارب يارب يارب ...

----------


## طائر الشرق

> فى لقاء أكثر من ممتع على أون تى فى
> 
> مع البرادعى
> 
> تابعوه ولو انه بدء من بدرى


 *برادعى ايه دا كمان يا ايمان

واحد جاى عشان يمسك الرئاسة وكانها كورة نار كل واحد بيشقطها للتانى*

*وبكرة يقتلوا بعض عليها وتبدأ حرب الاتتخابات عشان يلحق كل واحد فيهم يبقى رئيس جديد*
*
صلى عالنبى وقولى يا بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاسط*

----------


## ابن البلد

يا باسط

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> *برادعى ايه دا كمان يا ايمان
> 
> واحد جاى عشان يمسك الرئاسة وكانها كورة نار كل واحد بيشقطها للتانى*
> 
> *وبكرة يقتلوا بعض عليها وتبدأ حرب الاتتخابات عشان يلحق كل واحد فيهم يبقى رئيس جديد*
> *
> صلى عالنبى وقولى يا بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاسط*



ياهثم لازم نتعلم نسمع لكل وجهات النظر حتى لو كنا مختلفين معاها

لأنها بالتأكيد هتضيف لينا 

حاول تسمع الحلقه على اليو تيوب بع نزولها صدقنى هتفيدك جدا فى على الأقل فى رؤية مايحدث حولنا الآن

----------


## ابن البلد

بتعكنن لم حد يحرق لي النهاية

خلي الدرس ده ينفعكم 
يانمل !!
التفكير نهايته وحشه خالص





النمل مش خدمين للجراد

النمل يجمع الأكل
النمل يحتفظ بالأكل

الجراد يمشي !!

----------


## hanoaa

> *اوركيدا دعيني اتفق معك في ان اداء الجزيرة دنيء و يحاول اثارة الفتنة*
> *هلا وصفتي لنا اداء التلفزيون المصري*
> *و ماذا يمكننا ان نطلق عليه حتي نكون عادلين*
> *هل الاعداد في ميدان التحرير لا يتعدون المئات*
> *هل هم خونة و عملاء لحزب الله و للامريكان و لاسرائيل و لايران*
> *هل هم يجب ان يحرقوا بجاز وسخ كما قال بعض من ظهر علي هذه الفضائيات*
> *اريد رؤيتك بمنتهي الحيادية*
> *و اريد ان الفت نظرك لشيء هام*
> *هل استيقظ النظام فجاة فوجد ان عز و رشيد و جرانة و العادلي مجرمين*
> ...


مافيش حد فينا كامل 
خلونا نجنب فكرة عميلة علىى جنب أو نتفق عليه بناءاً على وثائق ويكليكس مش هاتفرق
بس القناة غطيت تغطية كويسة أوى
سبب إتجاهنا كلنا ليها إعلامنا الفظيع الجامد العبيط التافه بمزعينه السطحيين إللى دمهم تقيل
هاتقولوا مش كلهم 
هاقولكوا ماشى بس الأغلبية
نصحى من النوم على صباح الخير يا مصر اللى أغلب كلامه عن الكورة و المرور
نرجع بالليل خد عندك بقى
مصر النهاردة أغلب ضيوفه فنانين و كورة و لو جاب حد مهم تلاقى المحاور بيسأل أسئلة هبلة يطفشك 
قلب فى كل القنوات
كل البرامج الحواريه فاشلة 
الإعلام المصرى محتاج دم جديد 
محتاج ناس مثقفه أعمارها مناسبة مش ناس عينتها بالواسطة 
إرحمونا من تقل الدم ده
كنا بنتلم حوالين المحترم جدا المثقف جدا جدا جدا حمدى قنديل إتمنع
إتبقالنا لعيبة الكورة و الفنانين عزلتونا عن الدنيا حرام عليكوا
و بعد كده نقول الجزيرة مش عارف ايه
طب مانت فى عز بلدك ماهى مقلوبة و ساحب منها الأمن بتقفل مكاتبها و بتقبض على صحافيين فيها و بتشوش على إرسالها و توقفه خالص هو كان قمر أبوك طب أهى هاتقاضيك إفرح بقى
طب إقنع الناس بقى إنها عميله بعد كل اللى انت عملته ده
أى عيل صغير هايقولك إنت عملت كده علشان خايف منها
أقولكوا على سر
فى القناه الساقعه بتاعت بلدنا نص المذيعات عدوا سن المعاش و نصهم التانى ألدغ فى الـ 28 حرف
و المسلسلات
ماقولكوش بقى
تفاهة و تطويل
الناس بتقول اننا فى عصر السرعه و المسلسل نموت قدامه على مايقوللنا سر شويبس بتاعه
عايزين مسلسلات قصيرة 15 حلقة تجيب م الآخر
قصه كويسه 
مش كل المسلسلات ناس أغنيا و عايشه حايتها فى شرم
و فواصل بقى أطول من المسلسل نفسه 
إعتقونا
على فكرة أنا بتفرج على مرتضى منصور دلوقت فى مصر النهاردة مبهدل أمة لا إله إلا الله
و دى من القعدات النادرة إلى بقعدها قدام البرنامج ده 
لما بقعد قدامه بيجيلى شلل رباعى و نصفى و كلى

----------


## ابن البلد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ * فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ * يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

برادعى ايه بس ده كائن جه من الفضاء استحاله طبعا لو المظاهره بتقول اسقاط الريس وانتخبو البرادعى ده هيبقى حالها لف وارجع تانى 





يسلام يسلام يسلام  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> كلامك زي الفل يااحمد 
> بس فيه مشكله قويه جدا 
> تقدر تقول جوهريه .. 
> 
> ان كلامك رغم انه صحيح .الا انه عاطفي 
> والسياسه للاسف لاتقاس بالعواطف .. 
> خصوصا عند النظام الحالي


يمكن تكون بتقاس بالمقاصل والملوتوف

مع العلم أن الشعب المصري ما يميزة
العاطفة 
سينتمينتال على رأي 
رئيس الوزراء

----------


## ابن البلد

> برادعى ايه بس ده كائن جه من الفضاء استحاله طبعا لو المظاهره بتقول اسقاط الريس وانتخبو البرادعى ده هيبقى خالها لف وارجع تانى


أيه البواخة دي ؟؟؟

يعيش الوطن واحنا مش مهم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*زويل: سليمان يقود عملية الإصلاح.. ومبارك أول رئيس حى يسلم السلطة*




> أكد الدكتور أحمد زويل أن بعد مرور اسبوعين من إنطلاق الثورة، لابد من تذكر ثلاثة ابعاد بالنسبة للوضع الحالي في مصر، الأول هو الوضع السياسي، الذي نجد فيه اختلاف ما بين الآراء، وظهور قوة جديدة على الساحة، وهناك طموح جديدة، لكن أهم شيء هو أن تكون مصر واستقرارها هي المصلحة المشتركة بين كل الافراد.
> 
> أما عن البعد الثاني، فأشار فيه زويل إلى البعد الأمني الذي لا يمكن أن تستمر الاوضاع فيه كما هو عليه الآن، أما عن البعد الأقتصادي، فيرتكز الاقتصاد في مصر على السياحة والملاحة في قناة السويس، والاستثمار، وكل هذا يمثل خطر لا يجب التلاعب به، ويجب حل الأمور بسرعة دون تباطوء.
> 
> وطرح زويل حلا يتكون من خمسة نقاط بعد التباحث مع شباب 25 يناير و6 ابريل وحملات دعم البرادعي، والإخوان، والغد وجميع الاطراف الآخرى من الاطياف والاعمار المختلفة.
> 
> أن يقوم نائب الرئيس بالاشراف على عملية الإصلاح السياسي في مصر بما في ذلك تكوين مجلس من القانونيين والشخصيات العامة، لتعديل مواد بالدستور متضمنة المواد 76 و77 و 88 و179، وتحديد جدول زمنى لإجراء انتخابات ديمقراطية حقيقية، حتى لو تطلب هذا حل مجلسي الشعب والشورى.
> 
> الغاء حالة الطواريء وتعديل قانون الاحزاب وقانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية، والإفراج عن المعتقلين السياسيين على الاخص الشباب والجماعات اصحاب التوجهات المعارضة، وإجراء انتخابات حرة ونزيهة تحت إشراف قضائي كامل في اقرب فرصة ممكنة
> ...

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أيه البواخة دي ؟؟؟
> 
> يعيش الوطن واحنا مش مهم


 
  يسلام يسلام يسلام  :xmas 3:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

أنا لست مع كلمة إصلاح فالثوره معناها تغير شامل ومن الجذور وليس عملية إصلاح وتجميل للعيوب

لأنها لو بدأت هكذا ستصل بنا إلى ماكنا عليه 

فنحن نريدها ثوره ولانريدها حركه إصلاحيه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*أفلام ما بعدالثورة:*


ابي فوق الدبابة ..

عودة النت ..

المندس والأجندة ..

الرصاصة المطاطية لاتزال في جيبي ..

في بيتنا بلطجية ..

لا اختنق ولكني استغيث ..

رد نتي ..

سيتيوس هزت عرش مصر ..

ليلة القبض على عز ..

عض بلدي ولا تعض نتي ..

جاءنا الرئيس التالي ..

نحن لا نرمى المولوتوف ..

مهمه في ميدان التحرير ..

الريس عمر سليمان ..

إخواني الإعتصامي ..

أنا البرادعي يا حسني ..


 :xmas 34:   :xmas 34: 
 :xmas 34:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أنا لست مع كلمة إصلاح فالثوره معناها تغير شامل ومن الجذور وليس عملية إصلاح وتجميل للعيوب
> 
> لأنها لو بدأت هكذا ستصل بنا إلى ماكنا عليه 
> 
> فنحن نريدها ثوره ولانريدها حركه إصلاحيه



زويل: سليمان يقود عملية الثورة.. ومبارك أول رئيس حى يسلم السلطة  :xmas 1: 

هى فعلا ثورة يا إيمان

حتى الدكتور زويل بيقول عنها بداخل الموضوع ثوره
لكن العنوان عباره عن كلمات عبر بها الكاتب

وإن شاء الله تحقق مطالب الثوره

----------


## hanoaa

> *أفلام ما بعدالثورة:*
> 
> 
> ابي فوق الدبابة ..
> 
> عودة النت ..
> 
> المندس والأجندة ..
> 
> ...


انتى هاتشتغلى سيناريست يا إيمى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انتى هاتشتغلى سيناريست يا إيمى


تحبي تشتغلى معايا وتبقي البطله؟؟
دا أنا هاخليكى نجمة الموسم وكل موسم  :: 


دى حاجات من اللى باقبلها عالنت يا نوءه
وبتدهشنى على قدرة الشعب المصري

----------


## hanoaa

> تحبي تشتغلى معايا وتبقي البطله؟؟
> دا أنا هاخليكى نجمة الموسم وكل موسم 
> 
> 
> دى حاجات من اللى باقبلها عالنت يا نوءه
> وبتدهشنى على قدرة الشعب المصري


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ يا سيتى
أنا بحب أتفرج بس

----------


## hanoaa

تصبحوا على مصر

----------


## nariman

مشهد مميز ويستحق يبقى علامة في تاريخ الأرض دي

 زي أي مشهد له عدة وجوه
هنا حتشوف الإيمان .. الإصرار .. التحدي
البطش .. الظلم .. الغباء

كل دول وأكتر اتجمعوا في لحظة 





وأنا باتفرج جه على بالي أيام الانتخابات الرئاسية اللي فاتت وكانت لأول مرة بتتطبق
وبمنتهى النزاهة طبعا  :xmas 29: 
جريدة حكومية خرجت بمانشيت كبيييير بتقول مصر تعيش أزهى عصور الديموقراطية
وقتها رد ناس وقالوها حكمة
 (((( انه أزهى عصور وزارة الداخلية ))))

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_مش عارفة ليه مواقف الحكومة من التظاهرات بقت تفكرني بالأغنية دي



_


_

يابني فك خليك طبيعي يابني فك وش التباتة_ 
 :Girl (13): 

_عالم تحرق الدم 
أوف_
 :xmas 32:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من الآخر كده 
الموضوع قلب تهريج فعلا 
انا ماليش قعاد في البلد دي
حاسة ان كل حلم جميل فيها بيتكسر 
عمري ما حسين ان الدنيا سودة في وشي اوي كده
طول عمري كنت حاسة اني هغير حاجات كتير  كنت شايفة رغم الظلم ان كل حاجة هتبقى احسن 
حاسة اني عاوزة اموت 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## اليمامة

> من الآخر كده 
> الموضوع قلب تهريج فعلا 
> انا ماليش قعاد في البلد دي
> حاسة ان كل حلم جميل فيها بيتكسر 
> عمري ما حسين ان الدنيا سودة في وشي اوي كده
> طول عمري كنت حاسة اني هغير حاجات كتير  كنت شايفة رغم الظلم ان كل حاجة هتبقى احسن 
> حاسة اني عاوزة اموت 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل









*
صباح الخير عليكم جميعاً
الشمس طلعت من تانى..ومشرقة جدا دلوقتى..
يعنى الشمس لا تخلف موعدها أبدا..والصباح فى كل وقت بيجى بعد حلكة الظلام..والحياة بتستمر..واحنا عليها بنتولد ونموت وهكذا..
ازيك يا سارة..ان شاء الله تكونى أفضل دلوقتى..
احنا اتفقنا كلنا على حقيقة واحدة ..هى إن بلدنا باقية فى كل الظروف مهما كانت قاسية..وأى حد فينا مصيره فى النهاية هيزول..هايفنى..مهما ثار..ومهما قال..ومهما اتحققت مطالبه أو ماتحققتش..ومهما عاش من العمر على أرض وطنه..وناس غيرنا بتيجى تستلم الرايات على الأرض نفسها..
لما الثورة دى قامت..ياترى كانت مطالبها ايه؟
لما كنت هنا يوم الثلاثاء اللى اندلعت فيه الثورة فى كل انحاء الجمهورية كنت بالصدفة برا وفوجئت بالدنيا والأمن المركزى ولما سألت الشباب..قالوا انهم بيثورا على رفع مستوى المعيشة وخفض الأسعار والبطالة والقضايا دى..ولما يخطر على بالهم اعتقد فى بادىء الأمر خلع الرئيس..تواترت الأحداث وتتالت بمنتهى العنف حتى كان هذا المطلب..
وبالعودة للهدف الأساسى اللى هو عيشة كريمة ..تعديل دستور..مفيش توريث..هنلاقى انها حققت هدفها ولو بنسبة 70 %..دا لأننا وكلنا عارفينن عمرنا ما كنا نتخيل ان دا ممكن يحصل..وبالعودة للمشهد القديم الكئيب هنشوف صورة واحد اسمه احمد عز..كانت هيئته الحقيقة بتثير فينا الرغبة فى القىء..لم أتعود أن أتحدث كما لا يليق ولكن هذا الرجل خصيصا دمر مصر ظلما واقتصادا وسرقة واستعلاء وقح...كمان العادلى..رشيد..شهاب..سرور..الشريف..ذهب من ذهب واستقال من استقال وسيحاكم من سيحاكم وبعض الأموال تجمدت..ولكن على أسوأ السيناريوهات سيظل الرئيس حتى انتهاء فترته القانونية بعدها سنشكل بإرادة الشعب حكومتنا الجديدة..فى مصر إناس شرفاء جدا لا يزالون موجودين..يعنى فى حالة إذا صدق وعده وكان للقوى الدولية التى رأت الوعود أى سطوة عليه..
يبقى لازم نكون راضيين وقانعيين وفرحين إلى حد ما إننا توصلنا إلى ما نحن عليه اليوم...وفئة كثيرة من الشعب المصرى ترى على المستوى الإنسانى ومن منظور التراحم واعتبارات السن واحترام الكبير ان الرجل يظل فى منصبه كما وعد حتى انتهاء مهلته وبعدها ننطلق فى مرحلة أخرى..وهؤلاء لن أزايد عليهم لأنهم موش أشرار مثلا ولا نايمين فى الخط..ولكن هى دى طقوس الحياة..الطقوس اللى بتصنعها وبتجمعنا من خلال آرائنا وحوارتنا اللى بتقربنا مثلما ذكر حكيم عيووون فى إحدى مداخلاته..
كمان هى الثورة انتهت ؟!!!
اذا كانوا هما فى الميدان نفسهم طويل لسه..يبقى احنا فى بيوتنا زهقنا..ربما لأننا موش فى الحدث ولكن على الأقل لا نصل لدرجة اليأس تحت أى موقف..ربنا كريم وكبير أوى يا سارة..وكاتب لنا نصيبنا وقدرنا..أتمنى لهذه الثورة أن تكتمل..فهى سلمية ورائعة والحمد لله ولم تؤذ أحد بسواعدها ولم تؤذينا حتى اليوم فى شىء يذكر..ولكن حتى لو قدر لها ألا تكتمل..فنصطبر ونحتسب من ماتوا عند الله شهداء ونعمل على القادم..لبلدنا..مازلنا على أرضنا وهانستمر فى العمل ولا خيار آخر يا سارة..بلدنا أهم من أى شخص..ومن أى طموح يسقط أو يرتفع..كل شىء فى الدنيا يحتمل أى نتيجة ومن الأول أنا قلت اننا موش لازم نيأس ونقلل من حجم اللى حصل ونقول الثورة دى فاشلة لو كانت نتيجتها سلبية..حذرت من كدا..والحمد لله النتائج موش سلبية..ياريت مانخليش الشعور القاسى بالإرتداد الإجبارى يعمل فينا كدا..يعنى القصور الذاتى الموجع دا..فيه ناس ماتت فى الثورة دى..يستحقوا مننا كل ثبات وتقدير..
تعالى بقى نشوف الثورة كانت ناجحة ازاى من رأيى فى عودة الروح المصرية..وحدتنا وقربتنا وجمعتنا..وكشفت عن هويتنا ونسفت كل مخاوف الفتنة الطائفية وتأكدى ان لو أى حادثة حصلت من تانى علشان تضرب الوحدة الوطنية هتكون ولا حاجة فى نسيج هذا الشعب..الثورة صحّت فينا الإنسان المصرى بروحه الجميلة ومعدنه الأصيل..واحنا كدا..ومن الأول..لكن التظاهرة دى اعادت فينا الثقة فى نفسنا وجددت من هذا الشعور..موش عايزين الإحباط يا سارة يخلينا نرجع أكتر ما كنا الأول..موش عايزين نرجع نزعل ونتضايق ونتفرق ونتوقف أكتر من الأول..يبقى كدا الثورة دى كانت فاشلة..اذا كانت عملت فينا أسوأ من الأول تبقى فشلت..خلينا نقول على أقل تقدير انها صحصحتنا ...والعالم كله شاف اننا موش بنسكت وهايعملولنا حساب..وقادتنا نفسهم..هايعملولنا حساب..وكل واحد هايتحرى خطواته جيدا جدا..
وأنا بتكلم وبقول كل دا..وهى لسه شغالة ومخلصتش..مجمل كلامى معناه الرضا واننا نظل على مصريتنا..الإنسان المصرى الطيب الكريم..المحترم..
مسألةإنها اتحولت لتهريج..يعنى أنا كان ليا رأى..وهو ان فيه شعارات أنا استأت منها..ومحبتهاش..شعارات كانت بتهين بسخرية وتهكم الرئيس..وفيها أدعيه عليه..فيها ثقافة بايخة وسوقية..واحنا موش كدا..وما يصحش..وماطلعناش علشان نهرج ونقلل من الحدث..ونهرج..ولكن..اذا كنا احنا هنا كانت بتيجى علينا لحظان بنفك فيها شوية..فما بالك هما..الحكاية ان دا طبع..الدم الخفيف..وتهوين المعضلات..والتآزر..والمعايشة..والمسالمة..وغير كل دا..احساسهم بالأمان برضو كان لسه قائم فى الميدان..ولكن سماجة واستهزاء واستهتار..مرفوض..
شوفى معايا بعض الصور الجميلة اللى أثمرتها الثورة دى..





















ودى صورة للشباب اللى مات..رحمهم الله..

*

----------


## سوما

سارة ,, 
أن شاء الله الحلم هيتحقق بالصمود والأرادة ,,وان شاء الله تكونى بخير .... :f2: 



> مشهد مميز ويستحق يبقى علامة في تاريخ الأرض دي
> 
>  زي أي مشهد له عدة وجوه
> هنا حتشوف الإيمان .. الإصرار .. التحدي
> البطش .. الظلم .. الغباء
> 
> كل دول وأكتر اتجمعوا في لحظة 
> 
> 
> ...


الفيديو جه أول مرة يتعرض ,, جسمى قشعر اوووووووى ,, فيديو فيه كل حاجة ف مصر ,, وكل ما اشوفه اتوجع وفى نفس الوقت احس ان ربنا هينصر الناس دى ,,
ازاى التصميم اللى جوه المتظاهرين ,,, ازاى صمودوا رغم القنابل المسلية للدموع اللى بتترمى عليهم من اول لحظة ,,
اد ايه ايمانهم وسجودهم رائع ,,,,, واد ايه -مش عارفة اوصفهم بايه ان ضباط مهما كان درجه ايمانه والأوامر اللى واخده لما يلاقى واحد مسلم بيصلى وبيسجد وبيقول الله أكبر بيوجه اليه مباشرة مياااااااااااااا مركزة - ايه القلب ده ؟؟! فعلا مفيش شرف ف اى شئ ,, المفروض ان العكسرية والضباط عندهم شرف ,, فمثلا شرف العسكرى يحتم أن لا يضرب انسان أعزل ..!
لما واحد تلاقى ف وجهه مباشرة قنبلة مسلية للدموع ,,,, تحس ان ناس مش جواه ذرة رحمة او انسانية ,,, وفى الأخر انسحبوا مثل ......... لما حسوا ان قوة الصمود والايمان أقوى من اى شئ ,,, ولأن قوتهم مزيفة ..!!!
الفيديو ده يا ناريمان جميل اوى , :f: , وكل ما بشوفه بحس انى قوية جداااااااا بقوة الناس دى وبايمانهم وصمودهم .. :2: 
وع رأى بلال فضل ,, أزهى عصور الموتولف ..... ربنا يحفظنا يااااااااااااارب ..
ربنا يحفظ مصر والمصريين ويحمى أرضهم ووطنهم ,, ويقوى ايمانهم يارب ..

----------


## اليمامة

أحمد بسيوني



مدرس بتربية فنية - جامعة حلوان
أب لطفلين : سلمى وادم
اتقتل في ميدان التحرير
31 سنة

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ahmed-...0234328?v=wall

Ahmad Bassiouny
31 years old
An assistant professor of Art at Helwan Uni.
Father of 2 kids : Salma and Adam
He was killed in Tahrir Square

اسلام



تاريخ الميلاد :1/3/1989
حاصل على ليسانس اداب قسم الحضارات الاوروبيه بتقدير مقبول لعام 2010

صفحته

http://www.facebook.com/pages/klna-a...9560550?v=info

Eslam Bakir
DOB: 01-03-1989
BA of Arts in European Culture , 2010

أحمد إيهاب




مهندس
لسا متجوز من شهرين وكان لسا راجع من شهر العسل
اتضب بالرصاص يوم 28يناير وفضل في المستشفى لغاية ما مات يوم 3 فبراير
25

25
Engineer
A newly wed, has just gotten back from his honey moon
Shot on 28 of January Demonstrations and was hospitalized untill dying on Feb 3rd

حسين طه



حسين طه
مواليد 1992
بيدرس في كلية الحقوق
استشهد في اسكندرية يوم 28 يناير (جمعة الغضب)
صفحة عنه
http://www.facebook.com/pages/rhmt-a...95858097092762

Hussien Taha
born 1992
Studies Law
killed in Alexandria on January 28 (Friday of Anger)


عمرو غريب




طالب في كلية اداب
25 سنة
عمرو غير منتمي لأي حزب سياسي ، هو بس واحد من شباب مصر اللي لما صدق لقى فرصة يعبر فيها عن نفسه


25 Amr Gharib
studies at the faculty of Arts, Ain Shams University
lives in Hadayek Al Qubba (a walking distance from Mubarak Palace)

Amr was not part of any political party or group. Just one of the Egyptian youth who has waited for so long for a chance to speak up their minds.

سيف الله مصطفى



أصغر الشهداء حتى الان

لم ينزل المظاهرات ولكنه أصيب عن طريق الخطأ يوم 28 يناير ، وتوفي على أثره يوم 1 فبراير
سيف كان مروح على البيت فى الوقت اللى كانو بيستولو على قسم شرطة مدينة نصر اول "بجوار الجامعه العماليه فى اول عباس العقاد " و كان فى مقاومه من الشعب و الظباط الشرفاء من داخل القسم فاصيب بطلق نارى فى راسه
16 سنة

16 years old, youngest martyr so far Saif-Allah Mustafa
He was not part of the demonstration but he was thought to be
shot on Jan 28th and died 2 days after

 محمد محروس



مهندس ديكور
قٌتل رميا بالصاص أمام قسم شرطة الخليفة
29

29 Mohamed Mahrous
interior designer
Shot in front of Al Khalifa police station

محمد عماد حسين




23 سنة

23
Muhamed Emad Hussien
http://www.facebook.com/pages/El-Sha...4438860?v=info

محمد راشد



صوره الشهيد قبل ايام من استشهاده



صورته وهو محتضر...

سلمى



توفيت بسبب نزيف داخلي اثر ضربة تلقتها اثناء وجودها في المظاهرات

 كريم



كريم بنونة
29 سنة
مهندس Technical Team leader
أب لطفلين: عمر ومريم

محمد عبدالمنعم حسنين
20 سنة



طارق أسامة نور



Age: 34
Occupation: Police Officer (Major), Modereyet Amn El Qaliubeya
Where: Shobra El Kheima
When: 29 January 2011
How: Shot in The Head (During gun fight near El Mo2asassa Sq.)
‪Name: Tarek Ossama Nour
Notes: Father of Malak (7 years old)

source:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...78723452169055

 محمود سعيد هديه


السن : 14 عاما
استشهد يوم 28 يناير 2011
Mahmoud Said Hedya

إسلام رأفت



شهيد يوم 28/1
صدمته عربيه هيئه دبلوماسيه فى شارع القصر العينى
و أستشهد بكسر فى الجمجه

Eslam Ra'fat
Was hit by a car of Diplomatic authority in Qasr Al-Ainy St (near Tahrir square, where the ministry of interior affairs is located) on Jan 28th
He suffered a broken skull

source

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...94076780618480 &pid=2

ابراهيم عبد الستار



Ibrahim Abdel-Satar
22
Graduated from the faculty of Commerce, English section
Killed on Fed 1st

source
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00000453965588

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00000453965588   - 100fm6.com[/IMG]

محمد جمال سليم
Lives in Mansoura
was killed on the 28th of Jan

source
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00000883474272‬

ياسر شعيب



ترزي
من دمياط
ليس له أي انتماءات سياسية أو ينتمي لأى حزب سياسي أو جماعة دينية ولكن تواجد بالشارع أثناء إطلاق النار العشوائي بالصدفة
استشهد يوم 28 يناير الماضى إثر طلق نارى فى صدره.

Yasser Shoieb
27
Tailor
Lives in Domiat
He's not part of any political party of groups.
shot in a random gun fire.
Died on Jan 28th

Source
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb....1940767806184 80&pid=352064& 27

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow

عن  أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "سيأتي على الناس  سنوات خداعات يُصَدّق فيها الكاذب ، ويُكَذّب فيها الصادق ، ويُؤتمن فيها  الخائن ، ويُخَوَّن فيها الأمين ، وينطق فيها الرويبضة قيل : وما الرويبضة  يارسول الله ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : الرجل التافه يتكلم في أمر العامة  ". ‌
 قال الألباني (صحيح) انظر حديث رقم : 3650 في صحيح الجامع .

 صدقت يارسول الله عليك أفضل الصلاة والسلام


=======



*عن  حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول يكون بعدي أئمة ، لا  يهتدون بهديي ولا يستنون بسنتي، وسيقوم فيهم رجال قلوبهم قلوب الشياطين في  جثمان إنس. قلت : كيف أصنع إن أدركت ذلك ؟ قال : تسمع وتطيع للأمير وإن ضرب  ظهرك، وأخذ مالك  ( رواه مسلم ).




*

----------


## ابن البلد

الرئيس مش هيتنحي ولا هيرحل بسرعة
زي ما المحتجين بيطلبوا

أرجوا أن تكون الرسالة وصلت 

 :4:

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا يرحم جميع أموات المسلمين




> سلمى
> 
> 
> 
> توفيت بسبب نزيف داخلي اثر ضربة تلقتها اثناء وجودها في المظاهرات


أنا قرأت في أحد البيانات
أنها ماتت نتيجة انها رمت نفسها من البلكونة

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الرئيس مش هيتنحي ولا هيرحل بسرعة
> زي ما المحتجين بيطلبوا
> 
> أرجوا أن تكون الرسالة وصلت

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*أرجو من الجميع المشاهدة والإستماع لكلمة الشيخ محمد رسلان بخصوص الأحداث الحالية في مصر :-*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

وبعد كل هؤلاء الشهداء تطالبونهم أن يرحلو من الميدان

عجبا لكل من ينادى بها لو كان إبنك أو أخوك شهيدا من ضمن هؤلاء 

أكنت ستنادى بالتوقف وترك الميدان ؟

للأسف المفاوضون ومن يسمونهم لجنة الحكماء وأحزاب المعارضه هم من سيتسببو فى إجهاض هذه الثوره

لأن الثوره نادت بالتغيير من الجذور وليس بالحلول الإصلاحيه التى لاتسمن ولاتغنى من جوع

الثوره كانت ستنجح لولا هؤلاء 

عودو بذاكرتكم إلى اللقاء الأول للرئيس وتذكرو أول تنازلاته بتغيير الحكومه

وبعده لم يتراجع الشباب فقام بطرح تغيير مادتى الدستور ولم يتراجع الشباب أيضا

فأعلن عن محاسبة بعض الوزراء وتجميد أموالهم وإستقالة الشريف وجمال وبدأت التنازلات تتلو بعضها

إذن نحن هنا أمام عدم مصداقيه ولو لم يتدخل من تدخل لاستمرت التنازلات حتى وصلت للتنحيه

بالأمس سمعت أنهم وافقو على إلغاء قانون الطوارئ ففرحت وإذا بى أقرأ شرطا مرافقا لجملة الموافقه ( وفقا لظروف الأمن العام ) 

ومن الذى يفعل هذه الظروف !؟ شهدناهم وشهدنا عليهم أنهم إن أرادو أن يجعلوها فوضى ففى دقائق معدوده وبالأوامر العليا وعن عمد سيجعلوها كذلك

إذن إن ارادو عدم تفعيل قانون الطوارئ سيجعلوها فوضى وليذهب قانون الطوارئ إلى الجحيم حفاظا على الأمن العام

نحن أمام طواغيت ماتعلنه لنا مختلف تماما عما ترتبه وتنوى له

ومازلت عند رأيي إذا أُخمدت الثوره سنجد نظام لم يتغير كثيرا بل سيكون أسوأ من سابقه

حتى أنى أكاد أجزم أنه من الممكن فى الإنتخابات القادمه أن يفرضو علينا شخصا لانتوقعه ولانريده شخصا وهم قادرون على ذلك

دعواتكم لمن فى الميدان أن يصبرو ويصابرو وكونو معهم إن لم يكن بإجسادكم فبقلوبكم وبدعائكم

----------


## حمادو

يوم الجمعة اللى فاتت بعد حوار نجيب ساويرس مع القناة الأولى الألمانية, تمت دعوة جميع المصريين المقيمين فى المانيا للقيام بمظاهرة فى برلين امام السفارة المصرية يوم الاحد (امبارح). 

اقدر أقول لكم إننا امبارح فى برلين كنا اكتر من 10 الاف متظاهر من مختلف الجنسيات بنظالب بحاجة واحدة بس...لا كماليات ولا كيبوردات زي ما الشيخ محمد رسلان قال فى الفيديو اللى حطه الاستاذ دراجون شادو, وإنما التظاهرة كانت ضد الفساد الاقتصادي ودعما للديموقراطية.

الناس اللى ماتت فى المظاهرات ماتت علشان بتدافع عن الديموقراطية, علشان نفسها تحاسب الاسرة التى تملك 70 مليار دولار, علشان نفسها تحاسب وزير الداخلية اللى ثروته 8 مليار جنيه..والقائمة طويلة جدا.
لو مش هانثور علشان بنتسرق علنا وبنتهم علنا وبنتضرب علنا وبتنقمع حرياتنا علنا....يبقى هانثور امتى؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> وبعد كل هؤلاء الشهداء تطالبونهم أن يرحلو من الميدان
> 
> عجبا لكل من ينادى بها لو كان إبنك أو أخوك شهيدا من ضمن هؤلاء 
> 
> أكنت ستنادى بالتوقف وترك الميدان ؟
> 
> للأسف المفاوضون ومن يسمونهم لجنة الحكماء وأحزاب المعارضه هم من سيتسببو فى إجهاض هذه الثوره
> 
> لأن الثوره نادت بالتغير من الجذور وليس بالحلول الإصلاحيه التى لاتسمن ولاتغنى من جوع
> ...



أختي الكريمة
لايصح دينيا أن تقولي فلان شهيد فهذا في علم الله وقول ذلك يعد تآلي على الله ، فإن أردت القول الصحيح فهو "ندعو الله تعالى أن يكتبهم عنده من الشهداء " وأرجو أن تبتعدي عن الحديث المرسل وترجعي لأقوال علماء الدين في هذا الأمر فقد تحدث الكثير منهم عن هؤلاء القتلى ودعوا جميعاً لهم بالمغفرة والرحمة مثلنا جميعاً ...
ملحوظة : ماأخبرت به في هذه المشاركة لمصلحتك .
دمت بخير

----------


## حمادو

اه صحيح كلمة للشيخ محمد رسلان....أنا لا فى مصر, ولا تنقصنى كماليات, ولا اعانى من أي المشاكل اللى بيعانيها الناس فى مصر, ولا احتاج اي شئ من اللى هو قال عليه دا, ومع ذلك شاركت فى المظاهرات فى مدينة جنيف السويسرية ومدينة برلين الالمانية.
ياريت بأه يطلع لى فتوى تقول لى انا ليه تحملت عناء السفر 10 ساعات بالسيارة لبرلين علشان اتظاهر ساعتين وارجع تانى نفس المسافة! وليه الناس فى كل دول العالم بتتظاهر من أجل مصر؟


يا جماعة توحدوا الله يكرمكم...واضح أن تجاهل النظام للمتظاهرين كان تجاهل مدبر وغير عفوي, علشان النظام متأكد أن الثورة هاتموت من داخلها, ووقتها هاينتقم النظام من الجميع واحنا قاعدين بنتفرج ونمصمص الشفاه.

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اه صحيح كلمة للشيخ محمد رسلان....أنا لا فى مصر, ولا تنقصنى كماليات, ولا اعانى من أي المشاكل اللى بيعانيها الناس فى مصر, ولا احتاج اي شئ من اللى هو قال عليه دا, ومع ذلك شاركت فى المظاهرات فى مدينة جنيف السويسرية ومدينة برلين الالمانية.
> ياريت بأه يطلع لى فتوى تقول لى انا ليه تحملت عناء السفر 10 ساعات بالسيارة لبرلين علشان اتظاهر ساعتين وارجع تانى نفس المسافة! وليه الناس فى كل دول العالم بتتظاهر من أجل مصر؟
> 
> 
> يا جماعة توحدوا الله يكرمكم...واضح أن تجاهل النظام للمتظاهرين كان تجاهل مدبر وغير عفوي, علشان النظام متأكد أن الثورة هاتموت من داخلها, ووقتها هاينتقم النظام من الجميع واحنا قاعدين بنتفرج ونمصمص الشفاه.


أخي العزيز حمادو
أرجو أن لاتسخر من هذا الشيخ الجليل ...

أما بالنسبة لما تتحدث عنه خارج مصر فإن مافعله الميديا العاليمة والشحن الإعلامي العالمي ونقل الصورة المغلوطة والمبالغ فيها لما يحدث تؤدي لأكثر من ذلك ، وهناك قنوات حتى الآن تنشر صوراً وأحداث قديمة كأنها تحدث الآن ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

هناك أمر آخر
آراء شيوخ وعلماء الدين تحدثت عن حكم الدين في المظاهرات والإضرابات قبل وأثناء مايحدث في مصر ...
*فمن لديه من العلم أكثر منهم من الفلاسفة القدامي وكذلك الجدد الذين أفرزتهم الأزمة فليتفضل بفتوته ويتحمل وزرها ...*
دمتم بخير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> أختي الكريمة
> لايصح دينيا أن تقولي فلان شهيد فهذا في علم الله وقول ذلك يعد تآلي على الله ، فإن أردت القول الصحيح فهو "ندعو الله تعالى أن يكتبهم عنده من الشهداء " وأرجو أن تبتعدي عن الحديث المرسل وترجعي لأقوال علماء الدين في هذا الأمر فقد تحدث الكثير منهم عن هؤلاء القتلى ودعوا جميعاً لهم بالمغفرة والرحمة مثلنا جميعاً ...
> ملحوظة : ماأخبرت به في هذه المشاركة لمصلحتك .
> دمت بخير



أعلم تماما أن هناك إختلاف بين العلماء
ولكن ماذا عن حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
من قتل دون دينه فهو شهيد ومن قتل دون ماله فهو شهيد ومن قتل دون دمه فهو شهيد ومن قتل دون نفسه في سبيل الله
وماذا عن 
من الجهاد في سبيل الله التصدي للسلطان الجائر كما في الحديث (أفضل الجهاد كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر)
ولماذا  أطلق على المقتولين ببدر وأحد وغيرهما شهداء

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أعلم تماما أن هناك إختلاف بين العلماء
> ولكن ماذا عن حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
> من قتل دون دينه فهو شهيد ومن قتل دون ماله فهو شهيد ومن قتل دون دمه فهو شهيد ومن قتل دون نفسه في سبيل الله
> وماذا عن 
> من الجهاد في سبيل الله التصدي للسلطان الجائر كما في الحديث (أفضل الجهاد كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر)
> ولماذا  أطلق على المقتولين ببدر وأحد وغيرهما شهداء


أختي الكريمة
الحديث الشريف الذي أوردتيه يجب أن تسألي فيه أحد علماء الدين إذا كان ينطبق على أى شخص في ميدان التحرير من عدمه لأن ميدان التحرير ليس بيتاً لأحد والله أعلم بمن هو الصالح ممن هو الطالح ...

الأمر الثاني وهو مهم لاتتحدثي أو تقارني أبداً عن فترة كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موجود بين الناس وكان الوحى لم ينقطع عن الأرض بعد ، وبين أى فترة أخرى بعد إنقطاع الوحى بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ...
دمت بخير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> أخي العزيز حمادو
> أرجو أن لاتسخر من هذا الشيخ الجليل ...
> 
> أما بالنسبة لما تتحدث عنه خارج مصر فإن مافعله الميديا العاليمة والشحن الإعلامي العالمي ونقل الصورة المغلوطة والمبالغ فيها لما يحدث تؤدي لأكثر من ذلك ، وهناك قنوات حتى الآن تنشر صوراً وأحداث قديمة كأنها تحدث الآن ...
> دمت بخير


ليست الميديا العالميه هى من بثت لنا الصوره المغلوطه أخى الكريم بل القنوات الحكوميه المأجوره هى من بثت الصور المغلوطه

  أما مابثته القنوات العالميه لم تكن صوره مغلوطه من الأصل 
ولدينا شاهد عيان على الأخداث من قلب الحدث وهى قلب مصر رأت بعينها ماحدث 

حتى أنا ذهبت يوم جمعة الرحيل وكان معى أنا وصديقتى بعضا من المأكولات والمشروبات لمن هم فى داخل الميدان وكدنا أن نبكى لكى ندخلهم للشباب بالداخل وباءت محاولاتنا بالفشل حتى أن أحد الماره أخذها منا ووغدنا بتوصيلها أو بالأحرى تهريبها للداخل ولكن فى وقت أخر وكأننا كنا نحمل لهم أشياء ممنوعه ماتفسيرك عن هذا ؟ مجرد مأكولات ومشروبات منعت !!

الميديا العالميه لديها أمانة النقل وللأسف أمانة النقل عند الكثيرين صور مغلوطه وإستغلال للإحداث وما إلى ذلك من أفكار

وإذا كانت هناك قنوات تبث صورا قديمه فهذا حق لنا أن نراه لأنها حقيقه واقعه ومن حق الجميع أن يعلمها 

هذا هو الإعلام الحر

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أعلم تماما أن هناك إختلاف بين العلماء


بالنسبة للأحداث الجارية في مصر *فلا خلاف مطلقاً بين علماء الدين الموثوقين والمعروفين على تقييم الأحداث* ، والمخالف الوحيد لهم هو الشيخ القرضاوي وقد حذرنا منه الكثير من علماء الدين الموثوقين قبل هذه الأحداث ومنذ فترة طويلة عندما حاول التقريب بين الشيعة والسنة ، ولتعلمي أن أحد قادة المظاهرات من أصحاب الحناجر والشعر والقصائد العصماء هو عبد الرحمن يوسف القرضاوي إبن الشيخ القرضاوي الذي ترك عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة وتشيع ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ليست الميديا العالميه هى من بثت لنا الصوره المغلوطه أخى الكريم بل القنوات الحكوميه المأجوره هى من بثت الصور المغلوطه
> 
>   أما مابثته القنوات العالميه لم تكن صوره مغلوطه من الأصل 
> ولدينا شاهد عيان على الأخداث من قلب الحدث وهى قلب مصر رأت بعينها ماحدث 
> 
> حتى أنا ذهبت يوم جمعة الرحيل وكان معى أنا وصديقتى بعضا من المأكولات والمشروبات لمن هم فى داخل الميدان وكدنا أن نبكى لكى ندخلهم للشباب بالداخل وباءت محاولاتنا بالفشل حتى أن أحد الماره أخذها منا ووغدنا بتوصيلها أو بالأحرى تهريبها للداخل ولكن فى وقت أخر وكأننا كنا نحمل لهم أشياء ممنوعه ماتفسيرك عن هذا ؟ مجرد مأكولات ومشروبات منعت !!
> 
> الميديا العالميه لديها أمانة النقل وللأسف أمانة النقل عند الكثيرين صور مغلوطه وإستغلال للإحداث وما إلى ذلك من أفكار
> 
> ...


أختي الكريمة بنت مصرية

*هل تقارنين شهداء بدر بالموجودين بميدان التحرير ؟*
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> وإذا كانت هناك قنوات تبث صورا قديمه فهذا حق لنا أن نراه لأنها حقيقه واقعه ومن حق الجميع أن يعلمها 
> 
> هذا هو الإعلام الحر


بالنسبة للفيديو القديم للأحداث كانوا يكتبون أعلى الشاشة أنه نقل مباشر
ونعم الإعلام الحر

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> ر والشعر والقصائد العصماء هو عبد الرحمن يوسف القرضاوي إبن الشيخ القرضاوي الذي ترك عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة وتشيع ...
> دمت بخير



للأسف هذا هو حال البعض

عندما نريد أن نهاجم أحد نبدأ فى النبش والبحث عن حياته الشخصيه 

الشيخ القرضاوى هو من عظماء هذا القرن يكفى أنه لايخشى فى الله لومة لائم ولايخشى حاكم كما هو حال الأخرون

ألا تعلم يا أخى أنه من الممكن أن يخلق من ظهر العالم فاسد فلماذا تتبنى هذا الفكر عن القرضاوى سبحان الله

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> بالنسبة للفيديو القديم للأحداث كانوا يكتبون أعلى الشاشة أنه نقل مباشر
> ونعم الإعلام الحر


عفوا دراجون

البرنامج كان مباشرا

أما الفيديو كان منوه عنه مسبقا عن يوم حدوثه وأنه نقلا عن الفيس بوك

الحياد يا أخى بالله عليك

نحن لامع هذا ولا ذاك ولكنه الحق

ثم يا أخى الكريم شاب خرج من بيته وفى نيته الذهاب إلى الدفاع عن حق له والوقوف أمام سلطان جائر ثم أصابته طلقه ناريه بالله عليك لماذا لايكون شهيد ؟
مابين بدر والتحرير إختلاف للأسباب والأماكن ولكن الهدف واحد
هدف شريف وطاهر

أقول هذا والعلم عند الله ولست مجزمه تماما به ولكنها رؤيتى الخاصه وأتحمل تماما عبئ مسئولية ما أقول

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> للأسف هذا هو حال البعض
> 
> عندما نريد أن نهاجم أحد نبدأ فى النبش والبحث عن حياته الشخصيه 
> 
> الشيخ القرضاوى هو من عظماء هذا القرن يكفى أنه لايخشى فى الله لومة لائم ولايخشى حاكم كما هو حال الأخرون
> 
> ألا تعلم يا أخى أنه من الممكن أن يخلق من ظهر العالم فاسد فلماذا تتبنى هذا الفكر عن القرضاوى سبحان الله


أختي الكريمة
حال البعض هو أنهم يرون جزء من الصورة ولا يدرون أنهم لايعرفون الكثير وأنهم بعيدين عن الدين وعلمائه وعن الفقه الإسلامي ، والشيخ القرضاوي يعلم به الله سبحانه وتعالى ، ولكني أخبرت أن علماء الدين حذرونا منه منذ فترة ومازالوا يحذرون حتى الآن ، وهذا ليس راي شخصي المتواضع فلم أدعي علماً لاأعرفه ولم أدعي الفلسفة ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> عفوا دراجون
> 
> البرنامج كان مباشرا
> 
> أما الفيديو كان منوه عنه ميبقا عن يوم حدوثه وأنه نقلا عن الفيس بوك
> 
> الحياد يا أخى بالله عليك
> 
> نحن لامع هذا ولا ذاك ولكنه الحق


عفواً بنت مصرية
معروف عني أني لاأكذب
وماأخبرت به حقائق رأيتها بنفسي والله شهيد


لم تجيبي سؤالي
*هل تقارنين شهداء بدر بالموجودين بميدان التحرير ؟*
دمت بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*الرئيس..لا بابا ولا ماما ولا أنور وجدى* 




> مع احترامي الشديد والعميق، للرئيس محمد حسني مبارك، لكونه احد ابطال حرب اكتوبر المجيدة، صاحب الضربة الجوية فيها، كما عرفنا وحفظنا جميعاً طوال السنوات الثلاثين الماضية، الا ان هذا لا يجعلني ابدأ انجرف مع تيار العواطف الجياشة، الغير موضوعية، التي تتحدث عن كون الرئيس رمزا واباً لكل المصريين.
> 
> هذا الحديث "المنحنح" قد نقبله في اطار منظومة حكم ملكية أو قبيلية أو عائلية، ولكن في نظام جمهوري - حتى لو لم يكن حراً أو ديمقراطياً - يكون هذا الحديث سخيفاً وفيه تعظيم لشخص بصورة ليست منطقية، وتقليل من بلد كبير بحجم مصر.
> 
> السبب في هذه الحالة المعكوسة لتغليب الفرد علي الجماعة، تعود لجهود حثيثة بذلها طوال سنوات طويلة العديد من الاقلام والاصوات المبرمجة من الاعلام المصري- متبرعين او مدفوعين- لكي يرسخوا في عقولنا ثقافة الرئيس: الرمز، القائد، الاب، رب العائلة المصرية، والذي اخترناه وبايعناه.. ومعاه لمشاء الله.. وغيرها من الاحاديث العاطفية الساذجة، التي ترسخ النظام الشمولي.. عملاً بمبدأ من يرأس مصر هو بابا وماما وانور وجدي.
> 
> اتحدث هنا علي فكرة منصب الرئيس بصورة مجردة، هذا المنصب، الذي يجب ان يكون له كل الاحترام والتقدير، الذي يستمد من قوته من عظمة مصر، وليس العكس، ولكن في نهاية الامر، هذه المنصب وظيفة، صحيح أعلى وظيفة في الدولة، ولكن لا يمكن ابداً أن نجعله رمز لمصر وللمصريين.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> عفواً بنت مصرية
> معروف عني أني لاأكذب
> وماأخبرت به حقائق رأيتها بنفسي والله شهيد
> 
> 
> دمت بخير



طيب بس ممكن أعرف حضرتك كبرت الخط أوى كده 

بتعلى صوتك وبتشخط فيا ولا إيه النظام 

للعلم انا بخاف جدا من الصوت العالى فى الحوار ::@:

----------


## حمادو

رسالة شخصية عفوية لكل رافض لتظاهرة التحرير والتظاهرات العالمية

الحوار والكتابة على الانترنت, لن يفيد أو يضر بالتظاهرة...لأن الأمور كلها فى يد رجال التحرير لا فى يدي ولا في يدك.

إن كنت تعمل فى مصلحة عامة أو خاصة فتأكد أنك ستؤجر على ما تفعله إن شاء الله إن كانت نيتك صادقة, وهذا الإيمان هو نفسه إيمانى وإيمان مئات الملايين فى العالم من أن الثورة المصرية مطالبها الحرية والديموقراطية.

أنا أحترم إيمانك بوجهة نظرك...يجب عليك إذن إحترام إيماني الشخصي بالثورة على هذا اللانظام..لا أريد إجبارك على التظاهر, ولكن يعز علي رؤية تلك الحوارات التي لا تفيد وإنما تضر عزيمة المتظاهرين.

التظاهر من عدمه حق مشروع لك, ولكن تثبيط همم المتظاهرين والدخول فى مناقشات هل من قتل فى المظاهرة مقتول أم شهيد! هى كلها أمور بيد الله عز وجل لا نملك فيها قرار, بالعكس النقاش فيها قد يؤدي لخيبة أمل للجميع, لك لأنك تريد إثبات أن من قتل هو قتيل, وللبعض الآخر الذى يرى فى هؤلاء القتلى شهداء ونواة لثورة سيتحدث عنها التاريخ أبد الدهر. فى حين أن إيمان هؤلاء الموتى هو الفيصل فى نيلهم ردرجة الشهداء من عدمه, وهذا الإيمان لا يعلمه إلا الله..لماذا إذن كل هذا الإصرار على إعتبارهم موتى أو شهداء إن كنا لا نعلم أصلا حقيقة موتهم!

فى النهاية..الواقع على الأرض يفرض نفسه بغض النظر عن ما يحدث من جهاد كيبوردي...ولولا إمتداد الثورة لليوم لما سمعنا عن إقالة وتوقيف كل هذا العدد الفاسد من رجال أعمال وساسة.

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> طيب بس ممكن أعرف حضرتك كبرت الخط أوى كده 
> 
> بتعلى صوتك وبتشخط فيا ولا إيه النظام 
> 
> للعلم انا بخاف جدا من الصوت العالى فى الحوار


ههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني مع أن ماليش نفس أضحك
ربنا يحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> هناك أمر آخر
> آراء شيوخ وعلماء الدين تحدثت عن حكم الدين في المظاهرات والإضرابات قبل وأثناء مايحدث في مصر ...
> *فمن لديه من العلم أكثر منهم من الفلاسفة القدامي وكذلك الجدد الذين أفرزتهم الأزمة فليتفضل بفتوته ويتحمل وزرها ...*
> دمتم بخير


وياتري ياستاذ ابراهيم ايه راي علماء الدين الاجلاء في الحاكم الظالم 
انا لاانتقص منهم ولا اسخر ابدا 
ولكن اعجب حقا ممن يثبطون الهمم من بعض الدعاه الذين يحملون علي كتفهم ارضاء السلطه ..او التبس عليهم الحق بالباطل ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> من الآخر كده 
> الموضوع قلب تهريج فعلا 
> انا ماليش قعاد في البلد دي
> حاسة ان كل حلم جميل فيها بيتكسر 
> عمري ما حسين ان الدنيا سودة في وشي اوي كده
> طول عمري كنت حاسة اني هغير حاجات كتير كنت شايفة رغم الظلم ان كل حاجة هتبقى احسن 
> حاسة اني عاوزة اموت 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


*اوعي تستسلمي للياس مصراوية*
*الامل موجود* 
*اصبري و صابري
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أختي الكريمة بنت مصرية
> 
> *هل تقارنين شهداء بدر بالموجودين بميدان التحرير ؟*
> دمت بخير


*لا تعليق علي كلامك يا دراجون*
*غريب جدا كلامك*
*افضل الجهاد ما هو في رايك*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> رسالة شخصية عفوية لكل رافض لتظاهرة التحرير والتظاهرات العالمية
> 
> الحوار والكتابة على الانترنت, لن يفيد أو يضر بالتظاهرة...لأن الأمور كلها فى يد رجال التحرير لا فى يدي ولا في يدك.
> 
> إن كنت تعمل فى مصلحة عامة أو خاصة فتأكد أنك ستؤجر على ما تفعله إن شاء الله إن كانت نيتك صادقة, وهذا الإيمان هو نفسه إيمانى وإيمان مئات الملايين فى العالم من أن الثورة المصرية مطالبها الحرية والديموقراطية.
> 
> أنا أحترم إيمانك بوجهة نظرك...يجب عليك إذن إحترام إيماني الشخصي بالثورة على هذا اللانظام..لا أريد إجبارك على التظاهر, ولكن يعز علي رؤية تلك الحوارات التي لا تفيد وإنما تضر عزيمة المتظاهرين.
> 
> التظاهر من عدمه حق مشروع لك, ولكن تثبيط همم المتظاهرين والدخول فى مناقشات هل من قتل فى المظاهرة مقتول أم شهيد! هى كلها أمور بيد الله عز وجل لا نملك فيها قرار, بالعكس النقاش فيها قد يؤدي لخيبة أمل للجميع, لك لأنك تريد إثبات أن من قتل هو قتيل, وللبعض الآخر الذى يرى فى هؤلاء القتلى شهداء ونواة لثورة سيتحدث عنها التاريخ أبد الدهر. فى حين أن إيمان هؤلاء الموتى هو الفيصل فى نيلهم ردرجة الشهداء من عدمه, وهذا الإيمان لا يعلمه إلا الله..لماذا إذن كل هذا الإصرار على إعتبارهم موتى أو شهداء إن كنا لا نعلم أصلا حقيقة موتهم!
> ...


أخي العزيز المحترم حمادو
أزعم أنك تعرفني أو لديك تقييم عني ....
ما أخبرت به في هذه المشاركة  تقريباً ماقاله الشيخ محمد رسلان بشكل آخر في الكلمة التالية



على فكرة 
والله ما أقصد أضايقك أو أستفزك وياريت تفهم أنك غالي عليا جداً ...
دمت بخير

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> ولتعلمي أن أحد قادة المظاهرات من أصحاب الحناجر والشعر والقصائد العصماء هو عبد الرحمن يوسف القرضاوي إبن الشيخ القرضاوي الذي ترك عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة وتشيع ...


اشاعه ياستاذ ابراهيم علي فكره 
عبد الرحمن يوسف لم يتشيع كما اشيع عنه 
بل كانت محاوله لقلب الطاوله علي الدكتور القرضاوي حين نهر الشيعه وطالبهم باحترام اهل السنه 
الخبر غير صحيح ..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> وياتري ياستاذ ابراهيم ايه راي علماء الدين الاجلاء في الحاكم الظالم 
> انا لاانتقص منهم ولا اسخر ابدا 
> ولكن اعجب حقا ممن يثبطون الهمم من بعض الدعاه الذين يحملون علي كتفهم ارضاء السلطه ..او التبس عليهم الحق بالباطل ..


أخي العزيز محمد حسين
سأتجاوز لهجة السخرية بحديثك وأجيبك ....
يقول علماء الدين 
*لايجوز الخروج على الحاكم الظالم أو حتى الغاصب للحكم إذا إستقر له الحكم إذا لم يصدر منه كفر بواح وذلك لوحدة الصف ويمكنك أن تراجع ذلك بنفسك ..*
والله وحده يعلم من يلبس الحق بالباطل وهو لايعلم أو وهو يعلم ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اشاعه ياستاذ ابراهيم علي فكره 
> عبد الرحمن يوسف لم يتشيع كما اشيع عنه 
> بل كانت محاوله لقلب الطاوله علي الدكتور القرضاوي حين نهر الشيعه وطالبهم باحترام اهل السنه 
> الخبر غير صحيح ..

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> ثم يا أخى الكريم شاب خرج من بيته وفى نيته الذهاب إلى الدفاع عن حق له والوقوف أمام سلطان جائر ثم أصابته طلقه ناريه بالله عليك لماذا لايكون شهيد ؟
> مابين بدر والتحرير إختلاف للأسباب والأماكن ولكن الهدف واحد
> هدف شريف وطاهر
> 
> أقول هذا والعلم عند الله ولست مجزمه تماما به ولكنها رؤيتى الخاصه وأتحمل تماما عبئ مسئولية ما أقول



هذه إجابتى يا أخى على تساؤلك 

ولكنك لم تجيبنى أنا الأخرى عن وماذا عن منع دخولى بالمأكولات والمشروبات للميدان ؟ ومالسبب من وجهة نظرك فى منعهم لهذا ؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> من الآخر كده 
> الموضوع قلب تهريج فعلا 
> انا ماليش قعاد في البلد دي
> حاسة ان كل حلم جميل فيها بيتكسر 
> عمري ما حسين ان الدنيا سودة في وشي اوي كده
> طول عمري كنت حاسة اني هغير حاجات كتير  كنت شايفة رغم الظلم ان كل حاجة هتبقى احسن 
> حاسة اني عاوزة اموت 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


بت يا ساره
خليكى جامده وجدعه زى مااتعودت عليكى بتعيطى على أقل حاجه  :: 
ماتخافيش
لحد دلوقتى الثورة حققت حاجات كتير جميله
مفيش توريث من النهارده
فية محاكمه للظلمه
الدستور هايتغير
مجلش الشعب بأعضاءه المزورين هايتحل
المعتقلين بإذن الله هايخرجوا
وكمان شهور الرئيس هايمشي بما إنه مش ناوى ولا حتى في الأحلام يعملها دلوقتى
والاهم يا ساره إن الشعب فاق ومن النهارده مفيش سكوت
وبقينا كلنا إيد واحده  :xmas 7: 
ولا حياة مع اليأس






كلنا إيد واحده .... في طلبنا حاجه واحده

هايرحل
هايرحل
هايرحل
والله هايرحل

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *لا تعليق علي كلامك يا دراجون*
> *غريب جدا كلامك*
> *افضل الجهاد ما هو في رايك*


 أخي العزيز إبن طيبة
تحدثت بنت مصرية عن شهداء بدر وكيف قالوا عنهم شهداء وكأنها تقارن بين الموجودين بميدان التحرير وشهداء بدر ، وكنت أخبرتها أنه لايصح دينياً أن نطلق على أى شخص لقى حتفه شهيد لأن هذا في علم الله ...

أما أفضل الجهاد فسوف أسأل عنه علماء الدين ولعلك تسأل معي أو تخبرني بنفسك ليمكنني التعليق حيث أن التعليق على مداخلتك يشرفني
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هذه إجابتى يا أخى على تساؤلك 
> 
> ولكنك لم تجيبنى أنا الأخرى عن وماذا عن منع دخولى بالمأكولات والمشروبات للميدان ؟ ومالسبب من وجهة نظرك فى منعهم لهذا ؟


إذن أنت تفسرين كل شيئ وأفتيت أنهم شهداء "إذا كان فهمي لكلماتك صحيحاً" ...
عموماً هذا مخالف لأقوال كل علماء الدين ...

*فهل لي بفتوى صريحة من حضرتك إن من مات بالمظاهرات* * أو بميدان التحرير* *هو شهيد...*
دمت بخير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> ب
> لحد دلوقتى الثورة حققت حاجات كتير جميله
> مفيش توريث من النهارده
> فية محاكمه للظلمه
> الدستور هايتغير
> مجلش الشعب بأعضاءه المزورين هايتحل
> المعتقلين بإذن الله هايخرجوا
> وكمان شهور الرئيس هايمشي بما إنه مش ناوى ولا حتى في الأحلام يعملها دلوقتى




ماتحطيش أمل كبيرأوى كده يا إيمان

لو بدأو فى حساب جمال مبارك وفتحى سرور والشريف وانس الفقى عن حساباتهم وجرايمهم فى حق الشعب

ممكن فى هذا الوقت أصدق انه ممكن يكون فى ثورة تغيير وليست ثورة إصلاح وهنا ستكون مصداقيتهم

حتى لو لم يتم تنحية الرئيس

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أخي العزيز محمد حسين
> سأتجاوز لهجة السخرية بحديثك وأجيبك ....
> يقول علماء الدين 
> *لايجوز الخروج على الحاكم الظالم أو حتى الغاصب للحكم إذا إستقر له الحكم إذا لم يصدر منه كفر بواح وذلك لوحدة الصف ويمكنك أن تراجع ذلك بنفسك ..*
> والله وحده يعلم من يلبس الحق بالباطل وهو لايعلم أو وهو يعلم ...
> دمت بخير


استاذ ابراهيم 
يعلم الله اني لم اسخر ابدا في ردي السابق 
واذا كانت السخريه موجوده عن غير قصد فاعتذر لك مقدما عنها .. 
اما الخروج عن الحاكم ..اعتذر لك اذا قلت ان هذا غير تمموافر في حالتنا هذه وحال اغلب البلاد العربيه المسلمه 
من قال انه لايجوز الخروج عليه (وفي حالتنا بالتحديد ) 
وللحق فقد رايتها ..  خالد الجندي بالامس تقريبا كان يقول مثل هذا الكلام 
وللاسف تلك ازمه فكريه ..يعاني منها ,,وهم من يسمون علماء السلطه .. 
ولذلك .. 
لماذا كانت كلمه حق عند سلطان جائر ..فمات بسببها العالم ..يكن بجزار سيد الشهداء حمزه .. 
لانها هنا تفرق بين العالم الحقيقي ..وبين اشباه العلماء .. 
يااخي الكريم ..
نعمل عقلنا ونري 
الطرفين ..
الشعب .. والنظام 
ايهما علي الحق ..وايهما علي باطل .. 

دمت بخير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

- أخرج الحاكم في المستدرك وصححه، وابن عبد البر في التمهيد، عن جابر (رضي  الله عنه) عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) قال: «سيد الشهداء حمزة بن  عبد المطلب، ورجل قام إلى إمام جائر فأمره ونهاه فقتله».
- وأخرج الطبراني في الأوسط عن ابن عباس (رضي الله عنه) قال: قال رسول الله  (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): «سيد الشهداء يوم القيامة حمزة بن عبد المطلب،  ورجل قام إلى إمام جائر فنهاه وأمره فقتله».
- روى أبو داود، وابن ماجه عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ: قَالَ  رَسُولُ اللهِ (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): «أَفْضَلُ الْجِهَادِ كَلِمَةُ  عَدْلٍ عِنْدَ سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ أَوْ أَمِيرٍ جَائِرٍ».
- وأخرج الترمذي (وحسنه) عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ  (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) قَالَ: «إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْجِهَادِ  كَلِمَةَ عَدْلٍ عِنْدَ سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ».
- وأخرج أحمد عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ: «خَطَبَنَا رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) خُطْبَةً بَعْدَ الْعَصْرِ إِلَى  مُغَيْرِبَانِ الشَّمْسِ... فَحَمِدَ اللهَ وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ  قَالَ: أَمَّا بَعْدُ، فَإِنَّ الدُّنْيَا خَضِرَةٌ حُلْوَةٌ، وَإِنَّ  اللهَ مُسْتَخْلِفُكُمْ فِيهَا فَنَاظِرٌ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ... أَلاَ لاَ  يَمْنَعَنَّ رَجُلاً مَهَابَةُ النَّاسِ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِالْحَقِّ إِذَا  عَلِمَهُ، أَلاَ إِنَّ أَفْضَلَ الْجِهَادِ كَلِمَةُ حَقٍّ عِنْدَ  سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ...».
- روى النسائي وأحمد عَنْ طَارِقِ بْنِ شِهَابٍ «أَنَّ رَجُلاً سَأَلَ  النَّبِيَّ (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) وَقَدْ وَضَعَ رِجْلَهُ فِي  الْغَرْزِ: أَيُّ الْجِهَادِ أَفْضَلُ؟ قَالَ: كَلِمَةُ حَقٍّ عِنْدَ  سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ»، وعَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ قَالَ: «عَرَضَ لِرَسُولِ  اللَّهِ (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) رَجُلٌ عِنْدَ الْجَمْرَةِ الأُولَى  فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَيُّ الْجِهَادِ أَفْضَلُ؟ فَسَكَتَ  عَنْهُ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمْرَةَ الثَّانِيَةَ سَأَلَهُ، فَسَكَتَ  عَنْهُ، فَلَمَّا رَمَى جَمْرَةَ الْعَقَبَةِ وَضَعَ رِجْلَهُ فِي  الْغَرْزِ لِيَرْكَبَ قَالَ: أَيْنَ السَّائِلُ؟ قَالَ: أَنَا يَا رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ، قَالَ: كَلِمَةُ حَقٍّ عِنْدَ ذِي سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ» (ابن ماجه).

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> استاذ ابراهيم 
> يعلم الله اني لم اسخر ابدا في ردي السابق 
> واذا كانت السخريه موجوده عن غير قصد فاعتذر لك مقدما عنها .. 
> اما الخروج عن الحاكم ..اعتذر لك اذا قلت ان هذا غير تمموافر في حالتنا هذه وحال اغلب البلاد العربيه المسلمه 
> من قال انه لايجوز الخروج عليه (وفي حالتنا بالتحديد ) 
> وللحق فقد رايتها ..  خالد الجندي بالامس تقريبا كان يقول مثل هذا الكلام 
> وللاسف تلك ازمه فكريه ..يعاني منها ,,وهم من يسمون علماء السلطه .. 
> ولذلك .. 
> لماذا كانت كلمه حق عند سلطان جائر ..فمات بسببها العالم ..يكن بجزار سيد الشهداء حمزه .. 
> ...


أخي الحبيب محمد حسين
يعلم الله قدر إحترامي لشخصك النبيل ...
أرى أخي الكريم أنه لايجوز الطعن على أقوال علماء الدين القديمة والحديثة تحت أى ظرف من الظروف ....
دمت بكل خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> - أخرج الحاكم في المستدرك وصححه، وابن عبد البر في التمهيد، عن جابر (رضي  الله عنه) عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) قال: «سيد الشهداء حمزة بن  عبد المطلب، ورجل قام إلى إمام جائر فأمره ونهاه فقتله».
> - وأخرج الطبراني في الأوسط عن ابن عباس (رضي الله عنه) قال: قال رسول الله  (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): «سيد الشهداء يوم القيامة حمزة بن عبد المطلب،  ورجل قام إلى إمام جائر فنهاه وأمره فقتله».
> - روى أبو داود، وابن ماجه عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ: قَالَ  رَسُولُ اللهِ (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): «أَفْضَلُ الْجِهَادِ كَلِمَةُ  عَدْلٍ عِنْدَ سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ أَوْ أَمِيرٍ جَائِرٍ».
> - وأخرج الترمذي (وحسنه) عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ  (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) قَالَ: «إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْجِهَادِ  كَلِمَةَ عَدْلٍ عِنْدَ سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ».
> - وأخرج أحمد عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ: «خَطَبَنَا رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) خُطْبَةً بَعْدَ الْعَصْرِ إِلَى  مُغَيْرِبَانِ الشَّمْسِ... فَحَمِدَ اللهَ وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ  قَالَ: أَمَّا بَعْدُ، فَإِنَّ الدُّنْيَا خَضِرَةٌ حُلْوَةٌ، وَإِنَّ  اللهَ مُسْتَخْلِفُكُمْ فِيهَا فَنَاظِرٌ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ... أَلاَ لاَ  يَمْنَعَنَّ رَجُلاً مَهَابَةُ النَّاسِ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِالْحَقِّ إِذَا  عَلِمَهُ، أَلاَ إِنَّ أَفْضَلَ الْجِهَادِ كَلِمَةُ حَقٍّ عِنْدَ  سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ...».
> - روى النسائي وأحمد عَنْ طَارِقِ بْنِ شِهَابٍ «أَنَّ رَجُلاً سَأَلَ  النَّبِيَّ (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) وَقَدْ وَضَعَ رِجْلَهُ فِي  الْغَرْزِ: أَيُّ الْجِهَادِ أَفْضَلُ؟ قَالَ: كَلِمَةُ حَقٍّ عِنْدَ  سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ»، وعَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ قَالَ: «عَرَضَ لِرَسُولِ  اللَّهِ (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) رَجُلٌ عِنْدَ الْجَمْرَةِ الأُولَى  فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَيُّ الْجِهَادِ أَفْضَلُ؟ فَسَكَتَ  عَنْهُ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمْرَةَ الثَّانِيَةَ سَأَلَهُ، فَسَكَتَ  عَنْهُ، فَلَمَّا رَمَى جَمْرَةَ الْعَقَبَةِ وَضَعَ رِجْلَهُ فِي  الْغَرْزِ لِيَرْكَبَ قَالَ: أَيْنَ السَّائِلُ؟ قَالَ: أَنَا يَا رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ، قَالَ: كَلِمَةُ حَقٍّ عِنْدَ ذِي سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ» (ابن ماجه).




عن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول  يكون بعدي أئمة ، لا يهتدون بهديي ولا يستنون بسنتي، وسيقوم فيهم رجال  قلوبهم قلوب الشياطين في جثمان إنس. قلت : كيف أصنع إن أدركت ذلك ؟ قال :  تسمع وتطيع للأمير وإن ضرب ظهرك، وأخذ مالك " ( رواه مسلم)

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> ع. قلت : ؟ قال :  تسمع وتطيع للأمير وإن ضرب ظهرك، وأخذ مالك " ( رواه مسلم)


حتى وإن كان فاسد وفاسق وسارق وجائر 
؟

إخشى إن يتبع الحكماء وأولى الأمر هذا الحديث 

وقتها سنقول على الدنيا السلام

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أختي الكريمة بنت مصرية

أتيت بآراء علماء للدين في الأزمة الحالية وهم قرأو كل مايمكن أن تعرضيه من الأحاديث والفقة ورأى الدين ، فأرجو أن تحترسي أختي الكريمة لما تعرضيه ....

أخواني الأفاضل
نحن نعرف بعضنا البعض منذ فترة طويلة وقبل هذه الأحداث ، وأشعر جيداً بهذا الغضب الكظيم داخل كل منا ، لكن أرجو أن لانحتد على بعضنا أو نخون بعضنا الآخر ، وأن لايفسد إختلاف الرأى بيننا أى ود بنيناه خلال فترة طويلة ...
دام الجميع بخير

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> 


سمعت القصيده الان لاول مره استاذ ابراهيم 
رغم كثر سماعي عن تلك القصيده 
بس عشان ميولي الادبيه بعافيه شويه 
لكن سمعت القصيده وقرات كلماتها 
حتي وان فيها بعض المدح لنصر الله 
الا اننا عبد الرحمن يوسف لم يقلها الا ابتهاجا باذلالهم اسرائيل في جنوب لبنان 
وهذه كانت اغلب مشاعر كثير من المسلمين وقتها 
حتي مع الاختلاف الواسع بين السنه والشيعه الا انه في حال قتالهم لليهود يكن الكثير من السنه معهم 
بل ان بعض السنه في لبان انضمو اليهم في قتالهم لليهود .. 
والنقطه الاخري الجديره بالذكر بان الشعراء كثيرا مايسبحون في خيالهم 
ولذا تجد القران يقول عنهم ( والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون ..الم تري انهم في كل واد يهيمون وانهم يقولون مالا يفعلون ) 
وبالتالي اصدار حكم علي ان عبد الرحمن يوسف تشيع لمجرد هذه القصيده غير منطقي وغير دقيق 
للاسباب السابقه . 
استاذ ابراهيم .. 
لااريد ان ابقي كثيرا في تلك النقطه في هذا الموضوع بالتحديد جيث ان كل اعضاء المنتدي تقريبا نتحدث فيه عن مايحدث في مصر الان 
وللكن لامانع عندي ..بل وازداد شرفا ..اذا تحاونا فيه سويا في موضوع اخر مستقل نتحدث فيه عن كل مانغتقده سويا حول هذا الموضوع  الشائك .. 

احترامي وتقديري

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> حتى وإن كان فاسد وفاسق وسارق وجائر 
> ؟
> 
> إخشى إن يتبع الحكماء وأولى الأمر هذا الحديث 
> 
> وقتها سنقول على الدنيا السلام


عندما تقتبسي حديث يجب أن يكون كاملاً أختي الكريمة ..... 
أحذري ماتخوضي فيه أقولها وسأظل أقولها إعزازاً لك وخوفاً عليك ...

*
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> سمعت القصيده الان لاول مره استاذ ابراهيم 
> رغم كثر سماعي عن تلك القصيده 
> بس عشان ميولي الادبيه بعافيه شويه 
> لكن سمعت القصيده وقرات كلماتها 
> حتي وان فيها بعض المدح لنصر الله 
> الا اننا عبد الرحمن يوسف لم يقلها الا ابتهاجا باذلالهم اسرائيل في جنوب لبنان 
> وهذه كانت اغلب مشاعر كثير من المسلمين وقتها 
> حتي مع الاختلاف الواسع بين السنه والشيعه الا انه في حال قتالهم لليهود يكن الكثير من السنه معهم 
> بل ان بعض السنه في لبان انضمو اليهم في قتالهم لليهود .. 
> ...


أخي الحبيب محمد حسين
القصيدة بها ماهو أكثر من التشيع ...
وخبر تشيع عبد الرحمن يوسف وتركه لعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة حقيقي ولا جدال فيه ....
دمت بخير

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> وخبر تشيع عبد الرحمن يوسف وتركه لعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة حقيقي ولا جدال فيه ....


صدقني اشاعه مغرضه من اجل تشويه صوره الدكتور القرضاوي فقط  لاغير..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> حتى وإن كان فاسد وفاسق وسارق وجائر 
> ؟
> 
> إخشى إن يتبع الحكماء وأولى الأمر هذا الحديث 
> 
> وقتها سنقول على الدنيا السلام



أختي الكريمة
لايجوز الخروج على الحاكم بأى حال من الأحول إلا بتحقق شروط معينة وتحققها كلها وليس جزء منها ...
أهم هذه الشروط هو أن يظهر منه كفر بواح ...
أذكري لنا مظاهر الكفر البواح بالرئيس مبارك ليقوم العلماء بتكفيره وسأذهب لمحاولة قتله بنفسي ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> صدقني اشاعه مغرضه من اجل تشويه صوره الدكتور القرضاوي فقط  لاغير..


أخي الحبيب محمد حسين
الشيخ القرضاوي لايحتاج مثل هذا لتشويه صورته فلكل منا ضمير خاص ، والله يحاسب الشخص على أفعاله هو فقط وليس أفعال أبنائه أو أهله أو غير ذلك ... 
وقد حذر الكثير من العلماء من الشيخ القرضاوي قبل أن يتشيع إبنه ...

وخبر تشيع الشاعر عبد الرحمن يوسف حقيقي أخي الكريم ولاأعرف كيف لم يصلك إلى هذا الوقت ، وهذه النقطة لاتحتاج أن نخوض فيها كثيراً لأنها بعيدة عما نتحدث فيه ، وعلى مسئوليتي الخبر صحيح وأرجو الله أن تكون مُدرك مدى خوفي من الله في إشاعة أخبار كهذه تذهب بالمرء لجهنم ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> من الجهاد في سبيل الله التصدي للسلطان الجائر كما في الحديث (أفضل الجهاد كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر)
> ولماذا  أطلق على المقتولين ببدر وأحد وغيرهما شهداء


 نسيت أن ارد على هذه المشاركة ....
يقول الحديث الشريف أن افضل الجهاد كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر ولم يخبرنا أن كلمة الحق هذه الخروج عن السلطان أو قتله أو أرحل يامبارك ...
أرجو عدم تفسير الكلمات كما نبتغيها أن تكون
دمت بخير

----------


## سوما

عندى كلمة صغيرة بس ,,
وطبعا علمى بسيط جدااااااا جداااااااااا ويكاد يكون منعدم مقارنة بعلماء الدين الأجلاء ,, ربنا يكرمهم يارب ...
بس مقتنعة بشئ بسيط ,, الدين معاملة ,, معاملة لله تعالى ..... واهم شئ فى اى عمل هو النية ... النية الصادقة والسليمة ... من صغرى وانا بسمع جملة ربك رب قلوب ,,,,, مش كل اللى بنعمله هو اللى ف القلوب والنفوس ,,, ربنا الوحيد اللى شايف قلوبنا وعارف اللى ف نفوسنااااااااا ,,
الله أعلم اللى ماتوا ف المظاهرات شهداء ولاااااااا لاء ,,, ولكن ربنا كبير اووووووووى ,, اعلم بخفايا النقوس والقلوب ...
بمعنى ان لو واحد نزل من بيته عشان ينصر الحق ومات فنيته خالصة لله تعالى ...
ولو واحد تانى نازل عشان يتفرج ويشوف الناس اللى هناك بيعملوا ,,, ومات  .... اعتقد انه مكانته هتختلف يوم الحساب لأن برضه ربنا اعلم بالنوايااااااا ,,,
واللى مات معظمه من مات من الرصاص الحى يعنى اللى قتلوهم غالبا قناصة وغالبا اللى ماتوا كانوا عزل ,,,
يمكن عندى شهداء ,, لأنهم كانوا واضحين معظهم نازل من بيته عشان مقتنع بشئ جواه عايز يغير البلد ويحسنها ,, يحاول بكل اقصاه من قوة محاسبة الفاسدين ,, بمنطق الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس ,, باى منطق واحدة تسافر تتعالج ع نفقة الدولة لمجرد انها زوجة وزير ,, واكيد الوزير مش محتاج وقادر يوفر لزوجته قيمة علاج وسفر ,,, وف المقابل فى ناس يومياااااااااا بتعانى من امراض خطيرة مثل السرطان وفى حالة لا يرثى لها مش لقيا ثمن علاج او جلسة او دواء ,,, ولما يفكروا يتعالجوا ع نفقة الدولة يفقوا فى طابور مالهوش اخر عشان دورهم يجيئ والله اعلم لما دورهم يجيئ عشان العملية او العلاج او الجلسة او حتى الدوا هيكونوا عايشين ساعتها ولا ربنا رحمهم برحمته الواسعة ........!!
ده مثل من الأمثلة الكتير اللى مالهاش أخر ,,,, عايزين الناس تعيش وتشوف كل ده وتسكت ,, وكمان بتلومهم عشان سكتوا كل السنين اللى فاتت دى ,, عايزين الناس تسكت 30 سنة تانى ؟؟؟؟!!!
بتلوموا الناس انها قدرت تكسر حاجز الخوف والسكات ,,,, ولا عايزين تعيشوا يوميااااااا وكل واحد بيموت ف القسم من التعذيب ,, ولا خايفيين انتوا كمااااااااااان تروحوا ورا الشمس زى ما ناس كتير روحوااااااااا ,, وربنا يستر ما يروحش ناس تانية كتير ,,,, طيب باى تهمة اتهم  وائل غنيم واتمسك علشانها ,, ولا ده استخدام برئ لقانون الطوارئ ..ولا يمكن يكون هو المحرض ع مظاهرة ويكون هو صاحب خالد سعيد المزعوم ...!!!!
واكيد الكل مختلف عن موضوع حاكم عادل ولا حاكم ظالم ,, عشان نعرف مدى صحة المظاهرات عند ربنا وموقف الكل منها ,,, ولكن اعتقد اللى مش يحاسب الناس ع غرق عبارة السلام 98 ويطلع صاحبها براءة بعد هروب منه ,, ازاى يسكت حاكم عن موت اولاده او اولاد شعبه بالطريقة دى ,, الناس اللى ماتت من اهمال فى قصر ثقافة بنى سويف ع ما اظن ليه نسيهم برضه ,,, الناس اللى كانت يوميااااااا بتموت ف الاقسام من التعذيب .... مين المسئول عنهم وعن حمايتهم..
لازم نفرق بين تاريخه العسكرى ,,, وتاريخه السياسى ..
تاريخه العسكرى ما فيه اى خلاف ع روعته ,, انما تاريخه السياسي وبالذات السياسة الداخلية للحكم ف البلد أعتقد كان غيرررررررررررررررررر ..!!!
ومافيش شئ ف السياسة يشفع حتى لو كان المشاركة ف حرب اكتوبر لأنه كان واجبه ساعتها .... زى ما كان واجب كتيررررررر من الجنود واهل مصر وقتها ..
بصراحة مش عارفة اقول ايه غير ان ربنا رب قلووووووووووووووووووووب ,,, والحمدلله رب العالمين ان ربنا اعلم بالنفوس لأنه بجد حنين جداااااااااا ورحيم جدااااااااا ع عباده ,, الحمدلله يارب انك ربي ورب العالمين ......الحمدلله..
انما البشر هما اللى بيصطادوا لبعض الأخطاء ويقفوا ع الكلمة لبعض ,,, انما ربنااااااا اعلم باللى جوايا وجواك وجوه كل واحد فيننااااااااااااااا .......
 يارب جمع شلمنا واهدنا لصراطك المستقبم يارب .. يارب احفظ مصر واهلها وارضها يارب

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ثم يا أخى الكريم شاب خرج من بيته وفى  نيته الذهاب إلى الدفاع عن حق له والوقوف أمام سلطان جائر ثم أصابته طلقه  ناريه بالله عليك لماذا لايكون شهيد ؟
> مابين بدر والتحرير إختلاف للأسباب والأماكن ولكن الهدف واحد
> هدف شريف وطاهر
> 
> أقول هذا والعلم عند الله ولست مجزمه تماما به ولكنها رؤيتى الخاصه وأتحمل تماما عبئ مسئولية ما أقول


 أختي الكريمة بنت مصرية
أحذري مما تقولي خاصة في مثل ماجاء بهذه الفقرة وأسالي أهل العلم ولا تأخذي على مسئوليتك مالاطاقة لك به
دمت بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> عندى كلمة صغيرة بس ,,
> وطبعا علمى بسيط جدااااااا جداااااااااا ويكاد يكون منعدم مقارنة بعلماء الدين الأجلاء ,, ربنا يكرمهم يارب ...
> بس مقتنعة بشئ بسيط ,, الدين معاملة ,, معاملة لله تعالى ..... واهم شئ فى اى عمل هو النية ... النية الصادقة والسليمة ... من صغرى وانا بسمع جملة ربك رب قلوب ,,,,, مش كل اللى بنعمله هو اللى ف القلوب والنفوس ,,, ربنا الوحيد اللى شايف قلوبنا وعارف اللى ف نفوسنااااااااا ,,
> الله أعلم اللى ماتوا ف المظاهرات شهداء ولاااااااا لاء ,,, ولكن ربنا كبير اووووووووى ,, اعلم بخفايا النقوس والقلوب ...
> بمعنى ان لو واحد نزل من بيته عشان ينصر الحق ومات فنيته خالصة لله تعالى ...
> ولو واحد تانى نازل عشان يتفرج ويشوف الناس اللى هناك بيعملوا ,,, ومات  .... اعتقد انه مكانته هتختلف يوم الحساب لأن برضه ربنا اعلم بالنوايااااااا ,,,
> واللى مات معظمه من مات من الرصاص الحى يعنى اللى قتلوهم غالبا قناصة وغالبا اللى ماتوا كانوا عزل ,,,
> يمكن عندى شهداء ,, لأنهم كانوا واضحين معظهم نازل من بيته عشان مقتنع بشئ جواه عايز يغير البلد ويحسنها ,, يحاول بكل اقصاه من قوة محاسبة الفاسدين ,, بمنطق الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس ,, باى منطق واحدة تسافر تتعالج ع نفقة الدولة لمجرد انها زوجة وزير ,, واكيد الوزير مش محتاج وقادر يوفر لزوجته قيمة علاج وسفر ,,, وف المقابل فى ناس يومياااااااااا بتعانى من امراض خطيرة مثل السرطان وفى حالة لا يرثى لها مش لقيا ثمن علاج او جلسة او دواء ,,, ولما يفكروا يتعالجوا ع نفقة الدولة يفقوا فى طابور مالهوش اخر عشان دورهم يجيئ والله اعلم لما دورهم يجيئ عشان العملية او العلاج او الجلسة او حتى الدوا هيكونوا عايشين ساعتها ولا ربنا رحمهم برحمته الواسعة ........!!
> ده مثل من الأمثلة الكتير اللى مالهاش أخر ,,,, عايزين الناس تعيش وتشوف كل ده وتسكت ,, وكمان بتلومهم عشان سكتوا كل السنين اللى فاتت دى ,, عايزين الناس تسكت 30 سنة تانى ؟؟؟؟!!!
> ...


برافو عليكى يا وسام
إنتى قولتى الخلاصه والمفيد
وأنا مع رأيك ميه الميه

وماتنسوش يا جماعه الحديث الشريف
عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده ، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه ، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ، وذلك أضعف الإيمان  . رواه مسلم   . 

متهيألى بعد الحديث دا يبقا الشعب ماغلطش في مظاهراته وطلباته برحيل الرئيس

----------


## طائر الشرق

> عندى كلمة صغيرة بس ,,
> وطبعا علمى بسيط جدااااااا جداااااااااا ويكاد يكون منعدم مقارنة بعلماء الدين الأجلاء ,, ربنا يكرمهم يارب ...
> بس مقتنعة بشئ بسيط ,, الدين معاملة ,, معاملة لله تعالى ..... واهم شئ فى اى عمل هو النية ... النية الصادقة والسليمة ... من صغرى وانا بسمع جملة ربك رب قلوب ,,,,, مش كل اللى بنعمله هو اللى ف القلوب والنفوس ,,, ربنا الوحيد اللى شايف قلوبنا وعارف اللى ف نفوسنااااااااا ,,
> الله أعلم اللى ماتوا ف المظاهرات شهداء ولاااااااا لاء ,,, ولكن ربنا كبير اووووووووى ,, اعلم بخفايا النقوس والقلوب ...
> بمعنى ان لو واحد نزل من بيته عشان ينصر الحق ومات فنيته خالصة لله تعالى ...
> ولو واحد تانى نازل عشان يتفرج ويشوف الناس اللى هناك بيعملوا ,,, ومات  .... اعتقد انه مكانته هتختلف يوم الحساب لأن برضه ربنا اعلم بالنوايااااااا ,,,
> واللى مات معظمه من مات من الرصاص الحى يعنى اللى قتلوهم غالبا قناصة وغالبا اللى ماتوا كانوا عزل ,,,
> يمكن عندى شهداء ,, لأنهم كانوا واضحين معظهم نازل من بيته عشان مقتنع بشئ جواه عايز يغير البلد ويحسنها ,, يحاول بكل اقصاه من قوة محاسبة الفاسدين ,, بمنطق الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس ,, باى منطق واحدة تسافر تتعالج ع نفقة الدولة لمجرد انها زوجة وزير ,, واكيد الوزير مش محتاج وقادر يوفر لزوجته قيمة علاج وسفر ,,, وف المقابل فى ناس يومياااااااااا بتعانى من امراض خطيرة مثل السرطان وفى حالة لا يرثى لها مش لقيا ثمن علاج او جلسة او دواء ,,, ولما يفكروا يتعالجوا ع نفقة الدولة يفقوا فى طابور مالهوش اخر عشان دورهم يجيئ والله اعلم لما دورهم يجيئ عشان العملية او العلاج او الجلسة او حتى الدوا هيكونوا عايشين ساعتها ولا ربنا رحمهم برحمته الواسعة ........!!
> ده مثل من الأمثلة الكتير اللى مالهاش أخر ,,,, عايزين الناس تعيش وتشوف كل ده وتسكت ,, وكمان بتلومهم عشان سكتوا كل السنين اللى فاتت دى ,, عايزين الناس تسكت 30 سنة تانى ؟؟؟؟!!!
> ...


 *على فكرة ماحدش مختلف على انه ظالم سواء كان يعرف ولا ميعرفش فهو ظالم
دول 30 سنة سودة يا سوما
هو معظم الاختلاف فى مصر دلوقتى , عن بقاؤه الشهور الجاية لغاية الانتخابات ولا انه ما يستناش
والكل خايف على المصلحة العامة والخاصة , مبارك اصلا بقى حاكم باضلاع مكسورة وقوته كانت دايما فى تسلط جهاز الشرطة على الشعب
لكن دلوقتى جهاز الشرطة بقى اجبن مما الكل كان يتوقع وخصوصا ان معظم الجهاز دا ملفه اسود مع المجتمع
الناس من حقها تطلب ضمانات لتحقيق كل دا , وفى ناس برضه من حقها انها تطلب ان مصالحها تمشى ومصر ترجع زى الاول.
والخسائر الاقتصادية فى البلد مش شئ هين وتافه زى ما البعض صوره هنا فى بعض المشاركات ,بالعكس دى كارثة عظمى وانتى دارسة اقتصاد وعارفة كدا يا سوما .
والخوف من المرحلة الجاية خوف طبيعى لاننا فعلا بنواجه المجهول فى كل شئ ,والتخبط بين الناس دا طبيعى برضه لان الكل بيفكر فى المصلحة من زاوية تانية.
يعنى فى ناس قاطعتنى هنا لمجرد انى قلت حاجة انا شوفتها بعينى و هم معترضين على انها حصلت وهى ان كان فى اشخاص بتحاول تستأجر متظاهرين لخدمة اهداف معينة.
وبرضه ماحدش يقدر ينكر ان كل القوى السياسية بتحاول تستفيد من الوقت دا وحالة التظاهر دا عشان تقدر تكسب مكاسب حزبية او شخصية معينة , فالاختلاف دا كله خوفا على المصلحة العامة والخاصة.
زمن الحزب الوطنى ومبارك انتهـــى على الاقل فى نفوسنا جميعا , وعليه يجب اننا نتحين الفرصة لأجبار الجميع على اصلاحات جذرية داخل الدولة واقامة دستور قوى ومحترم وليس فيما يتعلق بالرئاسة فقط اللى الاحزاب ما بتدورش غير عليها وبس.
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الرئيس مش هيتنحي ولا هيرحل بسرعة
> زي ما المحتجين بيطلبوا
> 
> أرجوا أن تكون الرسالة وصلت


ولو أتنحى أو مشي الناس إللي ساكتين لغاية دلوقت وبيهدوا الأوضاع تجنباً للفوضى ، هايخرجوا كلهم وساعتها هانعرف عددهم كام ومين الأغلبية ومين إللي مالوش حق يحدد مصير الجميع ....

ياأخي كفاية إن كلاب الأمريكان يطلعوا يقولوا بمنتهى قلة الأدب لازم يرحل الآن والآن تعني الآن ...
حتى إللي ييجي بعده بالطريقة دي مايقدرش يرفع راسه ...

وبعدين الريس قال صراحة أنه ماشي بعد إنتهاء فترة الرئاسة وأن أبنه لن يترشح وعين نائب لإدارة الأمور خلال هذه الفترة وأقال الحكومة وقيادات الحزب الوطني ، والمطالب في اليوم الأول 25 يناير ماكانتش أكتر من كده بل كانت أقل ...
كانت حرية وعدالة إجتماعية وديموقراطية وإصلاح وده بدأ يحصل وبعد كده أتغيرت اللهجة يوم بعد يوم ...

إيه حكاية إرحل ومش هانمشي إلا لما ترحل دي ... 
إذلال رئيس مصر يعني إذلال مصر كلها ...

*الريس قاعد لغاية مايكمل فترته الحالية ، وإللي مش عاجبه يشرب من البحر خاصة الأمريكان والغرب ...*
دمتم بخير

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> إزلال رئيس مصر يعني إزلال مصر كلها ...


اختلف معك كثيرااا

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اختلف معك كثيرااا


وبدوري أحترم هذا الإختلاف أخي العزيز
- ومازلت أرى أن إذلال رئيس ورمز مصر إذلال لمصر كلها خاصة من أمريكا والغرب ...
وأكاد أجزم أنه حتى لو رحل مبارك أو تنحى لن ينتهي التظاهر ولا الفوضى ووقف الحال ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> - ومازلت أرى أن إزلال رئيس ورمز مصر إزلال لمصر كلها ..
> دمت بكل خير


وماذا عن إزلال شعب دراجون ؟

ثلاثون عاما من الذل والهوان للبعض ألا يشفع هذا لمن يريد له الرحيل

----------


## طائر الشرق

*كتر** النقاش دا  

بيحسسنى اننا هنرجع للصفر والله

احنا ماصدقنا انه هيمشى بقى دلوقتى ولا بعدين 

لازم الناس كلها وبجميع اطيافها تفكر ايه المرحلة الجاية
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> لازم الناس كلها وبجميع اطيافها تفكر ايه المرحلة الجاية


تعالي ياباشا موضوع اين الصوره لحكيم عيون في نفس القاعه 

هتلاقينا بنتكلم عن مصر مابعد مبارك ...

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

طيب ياجماعة الخير بما إنكم مجتمعين ياريت حد يجاوبنى على تساؤلى هذا

لأنى فعلا محتاره 

الآن يتم التحقيق مع عدد من الوزراء جميل كده ؟

طيب لماذا لم يتم التحقيق مع نظيف رغم أنه رأسهم وهناك إتهامكات كثيره كانت موجهه لهم

هل لأنه فوق الحساب أم أنه نظيف بالفعل ولايوجد لديه سوى مرتبه فى المده التى إعتلى فيها منصبه

أم أن فتح ملفه سيجر غيره وراءه ولهذا يُغض الطرف عنه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> طيب لماذا لم يتم التحقيق مع نظيف رغم أنه رأسهم وهناك إتهامكات كثيره كانت موجهه لهم
> 
> هل لأنه فوق الحساب أم أنه نظيف بالفعل ولايوجد لديه سوى مرتبه فى المده التى إعتلى فيها منصبه


لان كلها ليست محاكمات حقيقيه 
انما هي تمثيليه فقط ..امام الراي العام 
حتي تهدا المظاهرات وينفض المتظاهرون امام التحرير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> لان كلها ليست محاكمات حقيقيه 
> انما هي تمثيليه فقط ..امام الراي العام 
> حتي تهدا المظاهرات وينفض المتظاهرون امام التحرير


ولهذا أقول دائما لابد من الحل الجذرى وليس الإصلاح الذى يتبعوه الآن كمسكن ولكنه سيعود بنا مره أخرى لبداية الألم


يكاد عقلى أن ينفجر حتى أنى فكرت فى عدم متابعة الأحداث

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> وماذا عن إزلال شعب دراجون ؟
> 
> ثلاثون عاما من الذل والهوان للبعض ألا يشفع هذا لمن يريد له الرحيل


 
العبد لله وأهلي وأصدقائي ومعارفي ونحن مصريون ، لم يتعرض أيا منا للإذلال الذي تتحدثي عنه ...

هل يمكن أن تحددي نوع هذا الإذلال وطريقته وممن ولمن تم ، حتى أستطيع مناقشتك فيمن يتحمل حدوثة وهل هو الرئيس مبارك بمفرده أم من !... 
ولاداعي للحديث المرسل أو ترديد الجُمل الجاهزة ...

----------


## د. أمل

> معلش اليمامة أنهي شعب وأنهي مطالب ؟
> 
> لا نستيطع أن نجزم بمن هم موجودين في التحرير بانهم الشعب ويمثلوا الشعب بكل فئاته
> 
> حتى الآن الرئيس مبارك هو رئيس الدولة التي أحمل جنسيتها 
> ولا أريد تنحيه
> واريد بقائه
> 
> ويوجد من هم مثلي كثيرون من الشعب 
> ...




مش عارفة ليه يا ابن البلد مشاركاتك بتفكرنى بالتليفزيون المصرى
أنا بدأت أشك فيك .. أكيد إنت من القلة المندَسَّة
ولا الظاهر كل الأنظمة زى بعض

خلى بالك أنا بأحذرك
إحنا الشعب هنا فى المنتدى

خليك حلو كده وكوووول

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> العبد لله وأهلي وأصدقائي ومعارفي ونحن مصريون ، لم يتعرض أيا منا للإذلال الذي تتحدثي عنه ...
> 
> هل يمكن أن تحددي نوع هذا الإذلال وطريقته وممن ولمن تم ، حتى أستطيع مناقشتك فيمن يتحمل حدوثة وهل هو الرئيس مبارك بمفرده أم من !... 
> ولاداعي للحديث المرسل أو ترديد الجُمل الجاهزة ...



كل الشكر أخى الكريم

ولاداعى للنقاش طالما هكذا فكرك عما أذكره


تحياتى ودمت بالخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> كل الشكر أخى الكريم
> 
> ولاداعى للنقاش طالما هكذا فكرك عما أذكره
> 
> 
> تحياتى ودمت بالخير


العفو أختي الكريمة

الجملة التي ذكرتيها حديث مُرسل ولم تذكري أمثلة ، كما أنه مُكرر وسمعته أكثر من مرة من أكثر من شخص داخل هذا المنتدى أو غيره ...
*لم أتعرض لشخصك بسوء ...*
أما مادار بيني وبينك حتى الآن لايرتقي لأن يسمى نقاش حتى نكف عنه ... 
دمت بخير

----------


## د. أمل

ياللا خدوا دى على الماشى








فى واحد دلوقتى فى مداخلة على قناة الحياة 1  من شباب 25 يناير 

بيقول إنهم حينتخبوا ناس منهم للتحاور

و إسمه  "أحمد صلاح"

طيب بتدارى علينا ليه بس يا ابن البلد ؟

ده احنا حتى حنفخر بيك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> مش عارفة ليه يا ابن البلد مشاركاتك بتفكرنى بالتليفزيون المصرى
> أنا بدأت أشك فيك .. أكيد إنت من القلة المندَسَّة
> ولا الظاهر كل الأنظمة زى بعض
> 
> خلى بالك أنا بأحذرك
> إحنا الشعب هنا فى المنتدى
> 
> خليك حلو كده وكوووول


 :: 
أنا كمان شاكك في إبن البلد
أعترف ياأحمد أنك مندس وسطينا

ياللا .....هجووووووووووووووم

----------


## ابن البلد

> مش عارفة ليه يا ابن البلد مشاركاتك بتفكرنى بالتليفزيون المصرى
> أنا بدأت أشك فيك .. أكيد إنت من القلة المندَسَّة
> ولا الظاهر كل الأنظمة زى بعض
> 
> خلى بالك أنا بأحذرك
> إحنا الشعب هنا فى المنتدى
> 
> خليك حلو كده وكوووول


 يعني تقصدي بالأنظمة اللي زي بعض
أن نظام المنتدى فاسد ؟ مثلا ؟
ولا ديكتاتوري 
أنا ميهمنيش أنكم تقولوا عليا ديكتاتور
ولما هتحبوا تنحوني
هاخد المنتدى وأمشي وأنتم تسافروا على السعودية 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> ياللا خدوا دى على الماشى
> 
> 
> فى واحد دلوقتى فى مداخلة على قناة الحياة 1  من شباب 25 يناير 
> 
> بيقول إنهم حينتخبوا ناس منهم للتحاور
> 
> و إسمه  "أحمد صلاح"
> 
> ...





> أنا كمان شاكك في إبن البلد
> أعترف ياأحمد أنك مندس وسطينا
> 
> ياللا .....هجووووووووووووووم


من 8 سنين كان ناس كتيرة بتفتخر بي أكثر من دلوقتي بكتيرررررررررررررر
 بس دلوقتي خلاص بقيت ديكتاتور عجوز الكل يطالب برحيلي  :2:  

ولا طبعا أنا مش ممكن أقول شعار زي ده ولا أعترف به 
" إسقاط النظام "

لان كل ما ننشده جميعا  هو النظام
كان ممكن يكون 
الشعب يريد إصلاح النظام

تحسين النظام
تطوير النظام

لكن إسقاط النظام
ده شعار معناه
ان الشعب يريد الفوضى

 :: 

فأنا ضدد الفوضى

كفايا الفوضى اللي في عقولنا مش ناقصين البلد تكون في فوضى كمان

وفوضت امري لله

----------


## ابن البلد

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من تسبب في مقتل أي فرد من افراد الشعب المصري
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من كان له يد في نشر الفساد
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من كان له يد في الفوضى العارمة والحالة التي تعم البلاد




إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## د. أمل

> يعني تقصدي بالأنظمة اللي زي بعض
> أن نظام المنتدى فاسد ؟ مثلا ؟
> ولا ديكتاتوري 
> أنا ميهمنيش أنكم تقولوا عليا ديكتاتور
> ولما هتحبوا تنحوني
> هاخد المنتدى وأمشي وأنتم تسافروا على السعودية




يعنى تقصد لا سمح الله إن نظام الرئيس صاحب أول طلعة جوية  فاسد ؟ مثلًا ؟
و لا ديكتاتورى

و بعدين إنت كده أكدت لى تشابه الأنظمة فى التفكير
يعنى أكيد الرئيس مبارك هو كمان بيفكر إنه يقعد فى مصر و الشعب المصرى يروح السعودية

بس على فكرة إنتم فاهمين غلط
يعنى لما نحب ننحيك , حناخد المنتدى
و نبعتك على منتدى سعودى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *كتر** النقاش دا  
> 
> بيحسسنى اننا هنرجع للصفر والله
> 
> احنا ماصدقنا انه هيمشى بقى دلوقتى ولا بعدين 
> 
> لازم الناس كلها وبجميع اطيافها تفكر ايه المرحلة الجاية
> *


ياهيثم المظاهرات دلوقت عشان هو هايمشي بعدين ومش دلوقت

----------


## د. أمل

> ياهيثم المظاهرات دلوقت عشان هو هايمشي بعدين ومش دلوقت




المظاهرات مستمرة كوسيلة ضغط لأن لسة لغاية دلوقت كله كلام و مفيش خطوات جادة و ملموسة للإصلاح
يعنى المشكلة كلها فى انعدام الثقة
و ربنا يستر و يصدقوا فى وعودهم

و حتى لو هم صادقين , العصابة اللى كانت مشاركة فى السلطة مش حتسكت بسهولة
الحكاية بالنسبة لهم , يا قاتل , يا مقتول

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> أما مادار بيني وبينك حتى الآن لايرتقي لأن يسمى نقاش حتى نكف عنه ... 
> دمت بخير



أسلوب إستفزازى أربأ بنفسى عنه

تتعامل مع الآخرين وكأنك الأعلى والأعلم منهم فكرا وقدرا وعلما ومعرفة

عذرا لاحديث لك معى منذ اليوم ولحضرتك كل الإحترام والتقدير

----------


## hanoaa

> وبعد كل هؤلاء الشهداء تطالبونهم أن يرحلو من الميدان
> 
> عجبا لكل من ينادى بها لو كان إبنك أو أخوك شهيدا من ضمن هؤلاء 
> 
> أكنت ستنادى بالتوقف وترك الميدان ؟
> 
> للأسف المفاوضون ومن يسمونهم لجنة الحكماء وأحزاب المعارضه هم من سيتسببو فى إجهاض هذه الثوره
> 
> لأن الثوره نادت بالتغيير من الجذور وليس بالحلول الإصلاحيه التى لاتسمن ولاتغنى من جوع
> ...


عمر الثورة ماهتموت 
عارفة ليه
علشان كل يوم بتتغذى بدم جديد
الناس اللى كانوا فى التحرير يوم 25 غير يوم 28 غير يوم 4 
كل يوم شباب جديد بيروح ع التحرير
كل يوم كذبة جديدة بتتكشف 
علشان كده الناس بيزيد إيمانها بالثورة
مش هانسمح للثورة تموت

----------


## Dragon Shadow

بيان حبيب العادلي ياجماعة

بيان رائع ماحدش يفوته ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أسلوب إستفزازى أربأ بنفسى عنه
> 
> تتعامل مع الآخرين وكأنك الأعلى والأعلم منهم فكرا وقدرا وعلما ومعرفة
> 
> عذرا لاحديث لك معى منذ اليوم ولحضرتك كل الإحترام والتقدير


 مع إحترامي لشخصك
لاأتحدث كما تتخيلين ولاأظن بنفسي علماً ولاأجلس بمكان عالي ، ربما أنت أختي الكريمة من تجلسين بمكان منخفض لذا شعرت بهذه الأمور وهى ليست موجودة غير بمخيلتك ...
عموماً .... حديثي معك لن يُعلي من قدري وعدم حديثي معك لن يقلل من قدري ...
لك ماتشائين
دمت بخير

----------


## R17E

الحريه غاليه

----------


## R17E

وتتوالي ايام الغضب و الحريه اليوم الرابع عشر

----------


## R17E

بيان للناس 	 	 

             بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ* وَلَا تَهِنُوا وَلَا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ"  آل عمران 138، 139 صدق الله العظيم
بسم الله، ثم باسم ورثة الأنبياء جميعا علماء الأزهر الشريف، تعلن جبهة علماء الأزهر استعدادها بل والتزامها بحل العقدة التي أحاطت بعنق مصر والعالمين العربي والإسلامي.

 بما في ذلك سد عجز ميزانية الخزانة المصرية وذلك في ساعةٍ من ليلٍ أو نهار، وفي ميدان الشهداء "ميدان التحرير سابقا" إذا رُد إلى الأزهر الشريف اعتباره.
(فَاشْهَدُوا) والله تعالى بعدها يقول(وَأَنَا مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ* فَمَنْ تَوَلَّى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ) آل عمران81،82 ، (هَذَا بَلَاغٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيُنْذَرُوا بِهِ وَلِيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِيَذَّكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ)ابراهيم 52.
آمنا بالله العظيم .

                                                                            الأمين العام
                                                                          أ.د. يحي إسماعيل
صدر عن جبهة علماء الأزهر الشريف في صبيحة الإثنين 4 من ربيع الأول 1432 هـ/ السابع من فبراير 2011م.
0096566875083 / 0096522650631

----------


## hanoaa

مش أنا مش عارفه أعمل بوست بقالى حوالى ساعة
تفتكر يا ابن البلد لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
طب كده نسقط النظام و لا نصلحه

----------


## أشرف المصرى

نعم للجيش نعم للشرطة نعم للشعب نعم للمبارك السلام 

ولا للتخريب ولا للفوضة

----------


## hanoaa

«فيسك»: «مبارك» أوشك على مغادرة الحكم نهائياً.. ورحيله سيكشف حقائق «رهيبة»قال الكاتب البريطانى، روبرت فيسك، إن الرئيس مبارك أوشك على مغادرة منصبه نهائياً، وإن استقالة هيئة مكتب الحزب الوطنى، بمن فيهم جمال مبارك، لن ترضى المتظاهرين المطالبين بتنحية الرئيس.
واعتبر فيسك، فى مقال أمس بصحيفة «الإندبندنت» البريطانية، أن حديث الرئيس مبارك لشبكة «إى بى سى» الأمريكية، الذى أكد خلاله أنه يرغب فى التنحى إلا أنه يخشى على البلاد من الفوضى، هو أول إشارة على أن الرئيس فى طريقه للرحيل نهائيا.
وأوضح أن النظم المستبدة، ومن بينها مصر، عادةً ما تلقى باللوم، عندما تكون تحت تهديد، على «أياد أجنبية» و«أجندات خفية» للثورات. ولفت فيسك إلى أن عناصر مكافحة الشغب، الذين أرغموا على الاختفاء من شوارع القاهرة قبل ٩ أيام وعصابات المخدرات المأجورة، على حد قوله، يشكلان جزءاً من الأسلحة المتبقية للنظام المصرى، الذى وصفه بـ«الخطير والجريح». 
وتابع: «إن هؤلاء العناصر البلطجية، الذين يعملون بأوامر وزارة الداخلية، هم من يهاجمون المعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير ليلاً». وأوضح «فيسك» أن الشعب المصرى تخطى جيلين من النضج، وأن المهمة الأولى الأساسية للنظام المصرى المستبد هى القيام بما سماه «أطفلة» شعبه، لتحويله سياسياً إلى طفل فى العام السادس من عمره، بحيث يكون مطيعاً لوالده، أى حاكمه.
واستطرد «فيسك»: «إن النظام يقوم بتقديم صحف وهمية، وانتخابات مزورة، ووزراء وهميين والكثير من الوعود الكاذبة». وأضاف إن من يطيعه فى ذلك يصبح واحداً من هؤلاء الوزراء الوهميين، وإذا احتج، يتم ضربه فى أقسام الشرطة وحبسه.
وأضاف: «إن قوة الشباب والتكنولوجيا جعلت المصريين ينضجون ويقومون بثورتهم الحتمية، وهو ما أثبت أن النظام المصرى هو من كان يتألف من مجموعة أطفال».
وقال «فيسك»: «إن الرئيس مبارك لم يكن يجهل بالمظالم التى ارتكبها نظامه، وحكمه استند إلى القمع والتهديد والانتخابات المزورة، وسفراء الولايات المتحدة المتعاقبون فى القاهرة ظلوا يخبرونه بالأعمال الوحشية التى يرتكبها النظام باسمه، لكنه كان يكتفى بالتعبير عن دهشته أو التعهد بإنهاء وحشية الشرطة، لكن لم يتغير شىء على الإطلاق، وهو ما اعتبره موافقة منه على ما يفعله رجال الشرطة فى مصر». 
وأكد «فيسك» أن المتظاهرين المؤيدين للديمقراطية لاحظوا ظاهرة غريبة، هى أنه فى الأشهر التى سبقت اندلاع الاحتجاجات فى ٢٥ يناير، تعرض الأقباط لسلسلة من الهجمات على كنائسهم، وأنه أثناء أحداث ٢٥ يناير لم يُمس قبطى واحد بسوء، مرجعاً ذلك إلى انشغال مرتكبى تلك الجرائم بتنفيذ مهمات عنيفة أخرى.
واختتم فيسك مقاله، بقوله: «إن رحيل الرئيس مبارك، سيكشف النقاب عن حقائق رهيبة، وفى حالة تحقيق الشباب للنصر، سيكونوا فى أمان، لكن إذا لم يكن الوضع كذلك، فسيطرق (زوار الفجر)، أبواب الكثير من المحتجين».

----------


## سوما

بجد ,, اللى عايز البلد تكمل خراب ,,, او اللى عايز ينسى دم الناس اللى ماتت ,,,
يفتكر يا ريت دموع وائل غنيم ,,,,, بمجرد ما شاف صور ورد الجنانين شهداء ثورة مصر ,,,,
بجد بحترم الإنسان ده جداااااااااااااااااا ,,, 
وبجد دلوقتى نفسي الثورة تكمل ,,, عشان الدم ما يتنسى ,, ولا يروح هدر ,,,
ياريت تتابعوا ما تبقى من حلقة العاشرة مساءاً مع منى الشاذلى والمحتررررررررررررررررم وائل غنيم ...
يارب يكون حد قدر ,,, اننا خايفين ع البلد ...... وبنحب البلد ,,,,,, وعايزين نسترد كرامتناااااااا وحريتناااااااااااااااااا ...
أن شاء الله صامدين ..... وان الله فرج الله قريب ......

----------


## R17E

روبرت فيسك من المشهود لهم بالانصاف طوال تاريخه المهني لكنه ليس في الميدان و ليته كان كذلك ليؤكد للجميع بأن النظام راحل راحل  الله لا يعوق بشر 


أزاهره في الميدان اليوم 

http://www.4shared.com/video/OOdFJYwH/M4V09642.html

----------


## طائر الشرق

*منه لله اللى وصلنا للحالة دى

الى غير رجعة انت ومن معك وبلاش اغلط عشان لاانت ولا غيرك يا مبارك تستاهلوا الحسنة

كأبتونا ورجعتونا الف سنة ورا

الله ينتقم منكم بحقه وقدرته
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> بجد ,, اللى عايز البلد تكمل خراب ,,, او اللى عايز ينسى دم الناس اللى ماتت ,,,
> يفتكر يا ريت دموع وائل غنيم ,,,,, بمجرد ما شاف صور ورد الجنانين شهداء ثورة مصر ,,,,
> بجد بحترم الإنسان ده جداااااااااااااااااا ,,, 
> وبجد دلوقتى نفسي الثورة تكمل ,,, عشان الدم ما يتنسى ,, ولا يروح هدر ,,,
> ياريت تتابعوا ما تبقى من حلقة العاشرة مساءاً مع منى الشاذلى والمحتررررررررررررررررم وائل غنيم ...
> يارب يكون حد قدر ,,, اننا خايفين ع البلد ...... وبنحب البلد ,,,,,, وعايزين نسترد كرامتناااااااا وحريتناااااااااااااااااا ...
> أن شاء الله صامدين ..... وان الله فرج الله قريب ......


وائل غتيم ابكانا جميعا ياسوما 
وائل خير مثل للشباب المصري باكمله 
والله ياسوما كلي امل ان تنجح تلك الثوره من اجل شباب مصر الاوفياء 
وليتهم سمعو كلماته وهو يبكي ..ن الضحايا لم يكن ذنبهم بل ذنب كل من تمسك بكل سلطه في البلد

----------


## ابن البلد

يا جماعة في فرق ما بين أننا نقول
عدم البقاء إلي سبتمبر
وعدم البقاء إلي مالا نهاية

أعتقد أن كل المجتمع مجتمع على عدم البقاء إلي مالا نهاية

فخلاص يعني الموضوع مسألة وقت 

ومعتقدش بعد الإعلام ده كله 
ان حد هيرجع في كلامة

يعني أعتقد الخوف الأساسي زال

فخلاص مفيش داعي لإشغال البلد أكثر من ذلك

وياله نبدا نلحق نبني البلد

وزي ما قلنا
كلنا بنحاول نخدم البلد وكلنا وطنين بس كل واحد من وجهة نظره

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا متابعة منى الشاذلي وشوفت وائل غنيم 
وهوا اللي خلاني بتكلم دلوقتي 
انا بكرة وبعده و بعده في ميدان التحرير ان شاء لحد ما ربنا يقسم الظالمين 
مصر فوق فوق فوق الجميع

----------


## hanoaa

> و ده نقلاً عن المصرى اليوم
> طبعاً أنا سعيدة جداً
> ليه بقى 
> هاقولكوا
> أنا بشتغل كيميائية فى شركة المنيا لمياه الشرب و الصرف الصحى
> يعنى تبع وزارة الإسكان
> يعنى بقى رؤوس فساد المجال بتاعى هاتبدأ تقع
> فكرونى بس بكرة أحكيلكوا حكاية لطيفة هانقلكوا صورة من صور الفساد فى شغلى


مش قولتلكوا تبقوا تفكرونى
أعمل فيكوا إيه أنا دلوقت
عمالين تناقروا فى بعض نروح و لا نعتصم
شهدا و لا لأ
مش نشوف بلدنا كان فيها إيه قبل 25 يناير علشان نعرف هايبقى فيها إيه بعد الرحيل
بدال مانفضل نتناقش لحد مانوصل لنقطة الصفر زى ماقال هيثم

----------


## R17E

> يا جماعة في فرق ما بين أننا نقول
> عدم البقاء إلي سبتمبر
> وعدم البقاء إلي مالا نهاية
> 
> أعتقد أن كل المجتمع مجتمع على عدم البقاء إلي مالا نهاية
> 
> فخلاص يعني الموضوع مسألة وقت 
> 
> ومعتقدش بعد الإعلام ده كله 
> ...


من مبررت دعاة عدم البقاء اي يوم اخر أن جزء كبير من الدين الخارجي اشتراه ناس مقربين للستفاده بفوائد الدين و الاحداث سارت بما يمثل مفاجأه للجميع
و فعلا الخوف من طمس و إخفاء حقائق كثيره 
تحياتي

----------


## سوما

أكيد كل واحد ليه وجهة نظره ,,, وجهة نظرى 
مين اللى عايز ينبى البلد ,,,,, على حساب دم أولادهااااااااااااااااااااا ,,على حساب دموع كل اب وام ,, أخ واخت ,, ابن وابنة ,,,,,, خطيب وخطيبة ,,, زوج وزوجة ......؟؟!!!
عشان نبنى البلد ,, لازم نخلى اللى بينى على اللى بيخاف عليها وبيبحبها ,,,,, أزاى حد يكمل بناء البلد هو اللى أمر بالقتل او حتى كان ساكت وكل لحظة او حتى كل يوم من قبل 25 يناير وبعدها بيموت واحد منهااااااااااا ؟؟؟!!!!
اللى يبنى مصر ,,,, هو اللى بيحب مصر ,,هو اللى بيحترم البنى ادم ف مصر ,, وبيخاف ع أمنها ,,,, ودم اولادهاااااااااااااا!!
من وجهة نظرى الشخصية اللى يبنى البلد ,, ما يكون ليه اى علاقة بالنظام اللى كان بيهد مصر ,, وبيقتل أولادها وساكت على اهدار دمهم ..!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_70 مليار دولار!!_



_70 مليار دولار!!_



_70 مليار دولار!!_



_70 مليار دولار!!_



_70 مليار دولار!!_



_70 مليار دولار!!

ولا يوووووم كمان 
مش هنتسرق تاااااااااااااااااني
_

----------


## ندى الايام

انا مستغربة لمشاركات كتير اوى مش متوقعها من اصحابها
فى ايه اللى بيقول خربوها واللى يقول حرام بناكل عيش حاف واللى يقول فى اللى فى التحرير بياخد خمسين جنية
محسسنى اننا كنا فى نعيم وراح منا محسسنى اننا كان لينا كرامه فى بلدنا او برا بلدنا ما هى كدا كدا كان كله خراب ونص شعبها جعان وعايش على العيش الحاف
وياما الناس باتت بالاسابيع قدام مجلس الشعب بتنادى بتقول يا ريس كان فين ولا حد عبرهم واللى ولع فى نفسه ولا حد سأل فيه واتقال عليه مجنون واللى رمى نفسه من فوق كبرى قصر النيل
واتقال عليه بيحب واحده مالكم يا مصرين نسيتوا اهانة الجزائر لينا ملقناش حدرد كرمتنا بس خلاص بقى لينا رجاله يردوها .. دا قرايبى برا مصر بيقولولى خلاص بقينا اخيرا نبص فى وش الناس ونقول احنا مصرين
ما تسبوها تتغير بقى كفاية ظلم واستعباد واللى خايف اوى ومش عارف هتتبنى وتتصلح منين يجى يشوف رصيد رجال الاعمال والوزراء فى البنوك كام وهو يعرف هتتبنى منين لما وزير فى 2006 رصيده اربعه مليار وفى 2011 يبقى ستاشر مليار عرفت مصرهتتبنى ازاى مش عارفين نصمد شوية احنا بعد الثورةبقى لينا كرامه ولينا عزة والف حد برا بيعمل لنا حساب
من امتى كنا مرتاحين بقى لما قاموا شبابها الاحرار يقولوا لاءه للفساد يتقال عليهم كدا..
فى ناس كتير هتندم بعد ما حالها يتصلح على كلمة اتقالت
تحياتى لكل شاب مصرى حر

----------


## طائر الشرق

> _70 مليار دولار!!_
> 
> 
> 
> _70 مليار دولار!!_
> 
> 
> 
> _70 مليار دولار!!_
> ...


 قلبتى علينا المواجع يا سارة

----------


## ندى الايام

برافوا يا مصراوية وريهم والنبى اللى زعلانين على الخراب
 بالصدفه مشاركتنا ورا بعض
اتفرجوا بقى على العمار اللى مصر كانت فيه
الثورة مخرجتكوش من الجنة يا مصرين

----------


## طائر الشرق

> انا مستغربة لمشاركات كتير اوى مش متوقعها من اصحابها
> فى ايه اللى بيقول خربوها واللى يقول حرام بناكل عيش حاف واللى يقول فى اللى فى التحرير بياخد خمسين جنية
> محسسنى اننا كنا فى نعيم وراح منا محسسنى اننا كان لينا كرامه فى بلدنا او برا بلدنا ما هى كدا كدا كان كله خراب ونص شعبها جعان وعايش على العيش الحاف
> وياما الناس باتت بالاسابيع قدام مجلس الشعب بتنادى بتقول يا ريس كان فين ولا حد عبرهم واللى ولع فى نفسه ولا حد سأل فيه واتقال عليه مجنون واللى رمى نفسه من فوق كبرى قصر النيل
> واتقال عليه بيحب واحده مالكم يا مصرين نسيتوا اهانة الجزائر لينا ملقناش حدرد كرمتنا بس خلاص بقى لينا رجاله يردوها .. دا قرايبى برا مصر بيقولولى خلاص بقينا اخيرا نبص فى وش الناس ونقول احنا مصرين
> ما تسبوها تتغير بقى كفاية ظلم واستعباد واللى خايف اوى ومش عارف هتتبنى وتتصلح منين يجى يشوف رصيد رجال الاعمال والوزراء فى البنوك كام وهو يعرف هتتبنى منين لما وزير فى 2006 رصيده اربعه مليار وفى 2011 يبقى ستاشر مليار عرفت مصرهتتبنى ازاى مش عارفين نصمد شوية احنا بعد الثورةبقى لينا كرامه ولينا عزة والف حد برا بيعمل لنا حساب
> من امتى كنا مرتاحين بقى لما قاموا شبابها الاحرار يقولوا لاءه للفساد يتقال عليهم كدا..
> فى ناس كتير هتندم بعد ما حالها يتصلح على كلمة اتقالت
> تحياتى لكل شاب مصرى حر


 *وما خفى كان اعظم يا ندى والله

بس نفسى بس مايتهنوش بيها

دى حقنا ولازم نرجعه

ولا للرحيل الا بعد محاكمته واسترداد حقوق الدولة منهم كلهم*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> انا مستغربة لمشاركات كتير اوى مش متوقعها من اصحابها
> فى ايه اللى بيقول خربوها واللى يقول حرام بناكل عيش حاف واللى يقول فى اللى فى التحرير بياخد خمسين جنية
> محسسنى اننا كنا فى نعيم وراح منا محسسنى اننا كان لينا كرامه فى بلدنا او برا بلدنا ما هى كدا كدا كان كله خراب ونص شعبها جعان وعايش على العيش الحاف
> وياما الناس باتت بالاسابيع قدام مجلس الشعب بتنادى بتقول يا ريس كان فين ولا حد عبرهم واللى ولع فى نفسه ولا حد سأل فيه واتقال عليه مجنون واللى رمى نفسه من فوق كبرى قصر النيل
> واتقال عليه بيحب واحده مالكم يا مصرين نسيتوا اهانة الجزائر لينا ملقناش حدرد كرمتنا بس خلاص بقى لينا رجاله يردوها .. دا قرايبى برا مصر بيقولولى خلاص بقينا اخيرا نبص فى وش الناس ونقول احنا مصرين
> ما تسبوها تتغير بقى كفاية ظلم واستعباد واللى خايف اوى ومش عارف هتتبنى وتتصلح منين يجى يشوف رصيد رجال الاعمال والوزراء فى البنوك كام وهو يعرف هتتبنى منين لما وزير فى 2006 رصيده اربعه مليار وفى 2011 يبقى ستاشر مليار عرفت مصرهتتبنى ازاى مش عارفين نصمد شوية احنا بعد الثورةبقى لينا كرامه ولينا عزة والف حد برا بيعمل لنا حساب
> من امتى كنا مرتاحين بقى لما قاموا شبابها الاحرار يقولوا لاءه للفساد يتقال عليهم كدا..
> فى ناس كتير هتندم بعد ما حالها يتصلح على كلمة اتقالت
> تحياتى لكل شاب مصرى حر


ااااااااااااااااه با ندى 
بقينا نعرف نبص لوشوش بعض

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *وما خفى كان اعظم يا ندى والله
> 
> بس نفسى بس مايتهنوش بيها
> 
> دى حقنا ولازم نرجعه
> 
> ولا للرحيل الا بعد محاكمته واسترداد حقوق الدولة منهم كلهم*


لازم يتحاكم لازم حقنا يرجع

----------


## nariman

> فى النهاية..الواقع على الأرض يفرض نفسه بغض النظر عن ما يحدث من جهاد كيبوردي...ولولا إمتداد الثورة لليوم لما سمعنا عن إقالة وتوقيف كل هذا العدد الفاسد من رجال أعمال وساسة.


بس يارب مايطلعوش براءة في نهاية التحقيقات  :xmas 29: 

ربنا يستر بجد ويخلف الظنون

----------


## hanoaa

أبكانى وائل غنيم
أدمت قلبى دموعه
تحياتى ليك يا وائل 
تحياتى لكل الشرفاء فيكى يا مصر
و لكل أرواح الشهداء 
و لكل من يطالب شبابك يا مصر بالصمت و الرحيل من التحرير
صامدون صامدون صامدون
حتى لا يضيع دم الشهداء و لا دموع الشرفاء

----------


## طائر الشرق

*لو اخدنا اللى سرقوه

دا احنا نقدر نسدد على الاقل نصف الدين العام اللى تعدى ال800 مليار دولار

دا غير اللى هنقدر نتهنى بيه واللى كانوا بينهبوه من غير ما نشم ريحته

تخيلوا لما يكون دخل قناة السويس يوميا 16 مليون دولار ما يعادل 80 مليون جنيه مصرى يوميا 

الدخل اليومى دا لو اتحط فى كل محافظة يوم واحد فى الشهر , والله دا يخلي البيوت جنه والعيشة فلة ولا نلاقى مجارى طافحة ولا مية زفت ولا هوا ريحته ريحة فساد وغش

انا نفسى افهم بس 70 مليار مبارك وعيلته احمد عز 50 مليار هشام مصطفى 48 مليار وكلها بالدولار طبعا المليارات دى كلها جات امتى و كانو بيفكروا يصرفوها ازاى

بجد حرام والله 

وهنا الشاب يفضل يعانى سنين عشان يجيب 50 الف جنيه يجوزوه ويفتحوا بيته ويكونوا اسرة وذرية جديدة

ياترى بعد اللى ماتوا فى ثورة الغضب واللى عددهم ما يتعداش الالف , ياترى كام الف واحد ما قدرش يكون اسرة بسبب النهب اللى على كبير دا؟

يارب ضاقت بنا السبل فانتقم يارب
*

----------


## hanoaa

> بس يارب مايطلعوش براءة في نهاية التحقيقات 
> 
> ربنا يستر بجد ويخلف الظنون


يارب يكون فى تحقيقات أصلاً
كفاية إن قرارات المنع بتطلع متأخرة أوى
أنا بيتهيألى كانوا مستنيين روحنا تطلع قبل مايطلعوها

----------


## hanoaa

تصبحوا على مصر

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الي اخي الفاضل ابن البلد*
*بقاء حسني مبارك في سدة الحكم حتي تنتهي مدته و خروجه بعدم ترشيح نفسه لفترة رئاسية اخري يعني الاتي*
*1- عدم محاسبته قانونيا عن ثروته و ثروة اسرته*
*2- عدم محاسبته عما ارتكب من جرائم الفساد و الافساد الخاصة بوزرائه لانه المسئول الاول عنها*
*3- عدم محاسبته عن 300 شهيد و اقولها شهيد لا قتيل كما قالها البعض في هذا الموضوع فهولاء قتلوا في سبيل نصرة الحق*
*يا احمد ازل النظارة من فوق عينيك*
*لا استطيع حقا ان اكمل في منتدي صاحبه يري* 
*ان الرئيس مازال هو الرئيس الشرعي للبلد*
*رغم الفساد*
*رغم محاكمة الوزراء اللصوص*
*رغم حالة الفوضي التي اثاروها*
*رغم الثورة التي اعلنوا عنها و ما خفي كان اعظم*
*رغم دماء 300 شهيد*
*رغم دماء من كان يحاول الهجرة و غرق في البحر المتوسط*
*رغم موت الالاف بالسرطان*
*رغم اصابة الملايين بفيروس سي*

*احبك بجد يا احمد* 
*لكن لا استطيع الاستمرار و ان اخالف مبادئي*
*لو رايت يوما واحدا في ميدان التحرير*
*كنت ستعلم اننا علي حق*
*حفظكم الله جميعا*
*و تحيا مصر و تحيا ثورة مصر*
*التي ستنتصر باذن الله*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *الي اخي الفاضل ابن البلد*
> *بقاء حسني مبارك في سدة الحكم حتي تنتهي مدته و خروجه بعدم ترشيح نفسه لفترة رئاسية اخري يعني الاتي*
> *1- عدم محاسبته قانونيا عن ثروته و ثروة اسرته*
> *2- عدم محاسبته عما ارتكب من جرائم الفساد و الافساد الخاصة بوزرائه لانه المسئول الاول عنها*
> *3- عدم محاسبته عن 300 شهيد و اقولها شهيد لا قتيل كما قالها البعض في هذا الموضوع فهولاء قتلوا في سبيل نصرة الحق*
> *يا احمد ازل النظارة من فوق عينيك*
> *لا استطيع حقا ان اكمل في منتدي صاحبه يري* 
> *ان الرئيس مازال هو الرئيس الشرعي للبلد*
> *رغم الفساد*
> ...



استاذ معتز 
انا لحد قبل ما اشوف وائل غنيم كنت ناوية مدخلش المنتدى تاني 
بسبب مداخلات _اعتذر ولكن سأذكر الأسماء_
(ابن البلد_طائر الشرق فبل ما ينضم للفئة المنتصرة بإذن الله  ::  _دراجون شادو_زيزز طبعا)
لكن المنتدى لم يكن ليقم إلا بنا ولو استاذ احمد شايف اغير كده ممكن يوقف عضويتنا كلنا
منتدى ابناء مصر ه صورة تعكس مصر 
لن اتركه ولن اترك مصر 
ارجوك استاذي الفاضل اعدل عن قرارك 
احنا بحاجة لكل واحد دلوقتي سواء هنا او في اي مكان في مصر

----------


## nariman

> وبعدين الريس قال صراحة أنه ماشي بعد إنتهاء فترة الرئاسة وأن أبنه لن يترشح وعين نائب لإدارة الأمور خلال هذه الفترة وأقال الحكومة وقيادات الحزب الوطني ، والمطالب في اليوم الأول 25 يناير ماكانتش أكتر من كده بل كانت أقل ...
> كانت حرية وعدالة إجتماعية وديموقراطية وإصلاح وده بدأ يحصل وبعد كده أتغيرت اللهجة يوم بعد يوم ...
> 
> إيه حكاية إرحل ومش هانمشي إلا لما ترحل دي ... 
> إذلال رئيس مصر يعني إذلال مصر كلها ...
> 
> *الريس قاعد لغاية مايكمل فترته الحالية ، وإللي مش عاجبه يشرب من البحر خاصة الأمريكان والغرب ...*
> دمتم بخير


أستاذ ابراهيم عايزة أسأل حضرتك وعارفة انك حتجاوبني بوضوح
ولك من الخبرة طبعا ما يؤهلك لذلك
الحكاية دي شاغلة بالي جدا خصوصا اني بدأت أقلق من الراجل ده 
تاريخ الدولة البوليسية بتاعته وهو أطول حاكم عسكري عرفناه
 بالاضافة لتجربة السادات عام 77 

ياترى حضرتك شايف ان نظام مبارك سقط فعلا بعد 25 يناير ؟
انه قاعد الكام شهر دول علشان يصلح ويعمل التعديلات اللي الناس ريقها نشف فيها من سنين ؟
معندوش أي نية للانتقام ؟ أخذ فرصة لتجميع الأوراق بعد المفاجأة ؟
تفتكر انه استسلم تماما لحكاية انه خلاص حكمه انتهى وحلم التوريث تبخر وعايز يسلمها بأمان للي بعده ؟

ياريت أعرف رأي حضرتك أو تحليلك بمعنى أصح .. يمكن أرتاح

فيه جملة استوقفتني في خطابه الأخير واللي بصراحة مقدرتش احس فيه بأي اختلاف عن أسلوبه المعهود

قال بالنص ..وأقول بكل صدق وبصرف النظر عن الظرف الراهن اني لم أكن أنتوي الترشح لفترة رئاسية جديدة

سيبك من الصدق .. علشان بس مرارتي مش مستحملة
جملة " بصرف النظر عن الظرف الراهن " حسستني انه بيقلل من قيمة اللي حصل..بيتكلم بغرور كأنه مستكتر يقول انه نزل على رغبة الشعب أو بلاش نقول الشعب
 نقول فئة مش قليلة خرجت رافضة استمراره

والجملة بتاعة لم أكن أنتوي الترشح .. 
طب مكنش فيه صيغة أسهل قدام اللي بيكتبله الخطاب..يقول مباشرة لن أترشح

بخلاف كده فيه حاجات كتير الناس العاطفيين مأخدوش بالهم منها سواء فى الخطاب الاول أو التاني
 زي تأكيده بالحرف ان الحكومة كانت بتنفذ تعليماته
وأعتقد انها جملة وااااضحة

عن نفسي مش حرتاح إلا لما يخرج فعلا من الصورة هو وكل أعوانه لأن خروجه هو بس وبقاء أمثال فتحي سرور وصفوت الشريف وزكريا عزمي ..الخ القائمة طويلة 
يعتبر ماعملناش حاجة ابداااااا

----------


## مصراويةجدا



----------


## nariman

> *الي اخي الفاضل ابن البلد*
> *بقاء حسني مبارك في سدة الحكم حتي تنتهي مدته و خروجه بعدم ترشيح نفسه لفترة رئاسية اخري يعني الاتي*
> *1- عدم محاسبته قانونيا عن ثروته و ثروة اسرته*
> *2- عدم محاسبته عما ارتكب من جرائم الفساد و الافساد الخاصة بوزرائه لانه المسئول الاول عنها*
> *3- عدم محاسبته عن 300 شهيد و اقولها شهيد لا قتيل كما قالها البعض في هذا الموضوع فهولاء قتلوا في سبيل نصرة الحق*


بالظبط يا أستاذ معتز
أنا مش فاهمة ازاي فيه ناس مستسهلة النقطة دي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> _70 مليار دولار!!_
> 
> 
> 
> _70 مليار دولار!!_
> 
> 
> 
> _70 مليار دولار!!_
> ...


تعرفي يا ساره لو 70 مليار دول توزعوا على الشعب على الـــ80 مليون
كل واحد نصيبة هايطلع كام

875 دولار = 5000 جنية مصري تقريبا

أنا عايزة حقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انا متابعة منى الشاذلي وشوفت وائل غنيم 
> وهوا اللي خلاني بتكلم دلوقتي 
> انا بكرة وبعده و بعده في ميدان التحرير ان شاء لحد ما ربنا يقسم الظالمين 
> مصر فوق فوق فوق الجميع



يا بختك يا ساره
ياريتنى كنت أقدر أكون معاكى

ومنصورين بإذن الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> استاذ معتز 
> انا لحد قبل ما اشوف وائل غنيم كنت ناوية مدخلش المنتدى تاني 
> بسبب مداخلات _اعتذر ولكن سأذكر الأسماء_
> (ابن البلد_طائر الشرق فبل ما ينضم للفئة المنتصرة بإذن الله  _دراجون شادو_زيزز طبعا)
> لكن المنتدى لم يكن ليقم إلا بنا ولو استاذ احمد شايف اغير كده ممكن يوقف عضويتنا كلنا
> منتدى ابناء مصر ه صورة تعكس مصر 
> لن اتركه ولن اترك مصر 
> ارجوك استاذي الفاضل اعدل عن قرارك 
> احنا بحاجة لكل واحد دلوقتي سواء هنا او في اي مكان في مصر


صلوا عالنبي يا جماعه
ماتنسوش إننا إحنا كمان كنا في وقت بنفكر غير تفكيرنا دلوقتى
بس لازم نفتح عينينا كويس ونسمع ونفكر في كل حاجه
لحد مانشوف الحقيقه
وأدينا كلنا بنتكلم وكل شوية الصورة بتوضح أكتر قدامنا
وأدى هيثم بدت عليه بوادر الخير ووشه نور وطلعله علامة صلاه  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> صلوا عالنبي يا جماعه
> ماتنسوش إننا إحنا كمان كنا في وقت بنفكر غير تفكيرنا دلوقتى
> بس لازم نفتح عينينا كويس ونسمع ونفكر في كل حاجه
> لحد مانشوف الحقيقه
> وأدينا كلنا بنتكلم وكل شوية الصورة بتوضح أكتر قدامنا
> وأدى هيثم بدت عليه بوادر الخير ووشه نور وطلعله علامة صلاه


 ::   ::   :: 
انتا من الأحرار يا هيثم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أحال المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام البلاغ المقدم من المحامي ممدوح رمزي الذي يتهم فيه اللواء حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية المقال، بالتورط في تفجير كنيسة القديسين إلى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا لبدء التحقيق فيه.
> 
> وقال المحامي ممدوح رمز في بلاغه الذي يحمل رقم 1450 لسنة 2011، أنه تقدم بهذا البلاغ بناء على ما نشر في العديد من الصحف الإلكترونية في مصر وخارجها من وقائع ومستندات حول تورط اللواء حبيب العادلي في تفجيرات كنيسة القديسين.
> 
> وأضاف أن الرائد فتحي عبد الواحد المقرب من الوزير السابق حبيب العادلي، بدأ منذ يوم 11 ديسمبر الماضي بتحضير المدعو أحمد محمد خالد، الذى قضى أحد عشر عاماً في سجون الداخلية المصرية، ليقوم بالاتصال بمجموعة متطرفة مصرية، لدفعها إلى ضرب كنيسة القديسين في الإسكندرية.
> 
> وأشار في بلاغه أن أحمد خالد بالاتصال بمجموعة متطرفة في مصر يطلق عليها "جند الله"، وأبلغها أنه يملك معدات حصل عليها من غزة يمكن أن تفجر الكنيسة لـ"تأديب الأقباط"، فأعجب محمد عبد الهادي قائد جند الله بالفكرة، وجند لها عنصراً اسمه عبد الرحمن أحمد على، قيل له إنك ستضع السيارة وهى ستنفجر لوحدها فيما بعد، لكن الرائد فتحي عبد الواحد كان هو بنفسه من فجر السيارة عن بعد، بواسطة جهاز لاسلكي، وقبل أن ينزل الضحية عبد الرحمن أحمد على من السيارة.





حد كان يتخيل من أسبوعين فقط إن واحد زى دا يكون في الحال دا دلوقتى
وطلع هوا كمان يملك 8 مليار

*
يمهل ولا يهمل*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انتا من الأحرار يا هيثم


سيري يا نورماندى  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> يا احمد ازل النظارة من فوق عينيك
> لا استطيع حقا ان اكمل في منتدي صاحبه يري
> ان الرئيس مازال هو الرئيس الشرعي للبلد
> رغم الفساد
> رغم محاكمة الوزراء اللصوص
> رغم حالة الفوضي التي اثاروها
> رغم الثورة التي اعلنوا عنها و ما خفي كان اعظم
> رغم دماء 300 شهيد
> رغم دماء من كان يحاول الهجرة و غرق في البحر المتوسط
> ...


اذا كان المنتدي ملكا لابن البلد ياستاذ معتز وقتها تقدر تتمسك بطلبك للرحيل 
لكن المنتدي بالتاكيد ليس ملكا لاحد ..بل المنتدي ملكا لرواده والا صار مدونه لايملكها  الا صاحبها 
طبعا ابن البلد يملك صلاحيات تنظيميه كامله عليه ..
اما الاراء والمناقشات والمواضيع ملك لنا جميعا .. 
علي فكره وعلي هامش المداخله 
كتبت بالامس وقلت اني تقريبا ..لم اعد اري حلا للمازق الذي نعيشه 
اليوم وبعد مشاهدتي لوائل غنيم ..ومشاركات بعض الاعضاء الكرام هنا وانطباعهم عن اللقاء 
وهو هو نفس الاحساس الذي شعرت به وشعر به ملايين المصريين اليوم 
اقول والله ..والله ..وانا علي ثقه في ربي 
بان تلك الثوره ستنجح ..ولن ينتنحي مبارك ..بل سيحاسب ايضا ان شاء الله 
مالمتغير من الامس الي اليوم .. ؟؟ 
لاشيء علي ارض الواقع ..لكنه مجرد صوت بداخلي واحساس قوي بان الله معنا 
والله عند حسن ظن عبده فيه .. والله تعالي يقول عن نفسه 
(( انا عند ظن عبدي بي ..فليظن عبدي ماشاء )) 
ونحن جميعا ..كلنا يجب ان نردد هذا الفول وهذا الظن الحسن 

ادعو في صلاتكم ..وفي نهاركم ..ومسائكم ..وفي ليلكم .. 
بان ينصر الله تلك الامه ..ويطهرها ..ويرفع شانها .. 

وصدقوني ... 
النهايه ستكون سعيده 

حماكي الله يامصر

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *انتا من الأحرار يا هيثم*


*
والله يا اختى ما اعرف ايه اوحالكم بكدا اصلا

انا قلت انى شاركت فى اول مظاهرة  يوم الجمعة ويوم السبت ويوم السبت روحت لما لقيت المحلة بتتحرق فعلا

تانى حاجة 

انا لما قلت ان فى فلوس بتندفع , فدا شئ حقيقى غير قابل لاى نقاش  لانى كنت طرف فيه شوفته بعينى محدش قالى وماحدش قال ان المتظاهرين متآمرين غير بتوع النظام

كل اللى انا قلته ان فى ناس من مصلحتها ان التظاهر دا يستمر عشان تضغط وتقدر تحقق مكاسب سياسية معينة بعيدة عن اى مصلحة للشعب وتقدر تخاطب النظم بلغة الند للند وافتكر دا كله واضح وظاهر دلوقتى

كون ان الحركة الاحتجاجية بريئة من دا فدا ما يمنعش انى اقول اللى انا شوفته 

وانا اقول استاذ معتز واخد جنب منى ليه اتاريكم وصلتونى لكدا  دا كان ناقص تحدفونى ببلغة***
*
ماشى يا ثوار 


ثوار جمع ثائر مع التانى بتاع اسبانيا دا
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سلام يا ناس
ادعولي لو مت يبقى بالرصاص
بلاش بالطوب عشان بيوجع اوي  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> المظاهرات مستمرة كوسيلة ضغط لأن لسة لغاية دلوقت كله كلام و مفيش خطوات جادة و ملموسة للإصلاح
> يعنى المشكلة كلها فى انعدام الثقة
> و ربنا يستر و يصدقوا فى وعودهم
> 
> و حتى لو هم صادقين , العصابة اللى كانت مشاركة فى السلطة مش حتسكت بسهولة
> الحكاية بالنسبة لهم , يا قاتل , يا مقتول


أختي العزيزة
- تم تعيين نائب يلقى قبول وغير مشكوك في ولائه .
- تم إقالة الحكومة وتعيين رئيس حكومة معروف عنه النزاهة والعمل الجاد وقد إختار بنفسه وزراء الحكومة .
- تم إقالة قيادات الحزب الوطني .
- تم نسف ملف التوريث من جذوره .
- تعهد الرئيس أمام العالم كله أنه لم يترشح لفترة قادمة وأن سيكمل فترته الحالية فقط .
- تم التحفظ على أموال بعض رؤوس الفساد وإتهام وزير الداخلية بالخيانة العظمى وجميعهم بإنتظار التحقيق والمحاكمة .

كل هذا تم في إسبوع واحد فقط ...
هل تخبريني بأى شكل يمكنني إستيعاب كلماتك عاليه وأنه لم يحدث إصلاح جاد وأن هناك نية خالصة للإستمرار بالإصلاح ؟

المتواجدين الآن بميدان التحرير ونصفهم تقريباً من الأخوان يطالبون فقط برحيل الرئيس ، وبعضهم بدأ يخبر أنهم لايوافقون على سليمان ولا أحمد شفيق !!! 
هل هناك تفسير بعد ذلك أننا ذاهبون لفترة طويلة من الفوضى ...

المطالبة برحيل الرئيس من جهات خارجية والإصرار عليها من الداخل ليست إلا عملية إذلال له ولمصر ...
- ثم من قال أنه لايمكن التحقيق معه فيما يخص ثرواته بعد إنتهاء فترة الرئاسة وهل يوجد تشريع بذلك في مصر ؟

سعيد مثلكم بما حصلنا عليه من مكاسب لم يكن يحلم بها أشد المتفائلين ...

- لكن هل ينكر أحد أن بنا أناس تستحق القتل (قطاع الطرق الذين ظهروا يسلبون الناس أموالهم في الطرق الرئيسية - إنعدام الأمن في كل مدن الجمهورية وأصبح الخارجين عن القانون والبلطجية لهم الكلمة العليا ويفعلون مايريدون ويفرضون الإتاوات على البسطاء) ... 
ألم يكتشف أحد حتى الآن أن بيننا ..... ناس وحشين قوي ...

أختي الكريمة
حتى الكافر في ديننا تتم إستتابته ثلاث مرات قبل قتله ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> من مبررت دعاة عدم البقاء اي يوم اخر أن جزء كبير من الدين الخارجي اشتراه ناس مقربين للستفاده بفوائد الدين و الاحداث سارت بما يمثل مفاجأه للجميع
> و فعلا الخوف من طمس و إخفاء حقائق كثيره 
> تحياتي


 ياريت تفسر الكلمتين دول شويه مع ذكر أسماء ، لأن الكلام ده خطير ومهم بنفس الوقت ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *3- عدم محاسبته عن 300 شهيد و اقولها شهيد لا قتيل كما قالها البعض في هذا الموضوع فهولاء قتلوا في سبيل نصرة الحق*


 إذن هذه فتوه صريحة تتآلى فيها على الله سبحانه وتعالى ...
أما البعض الذين لم تسميهم هُم شيوخ وعلماء أجلاء معلوماتهم الفقهية والدينية أكثر منك بكثير جداً ونحن هنا لانتحدث عن التاريخ إننا نتحدث على أمور في علم الله ....
سامحك الله وغفر لك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> استاذ معتز 
> انا لحد قبل ما اشوف وائل غنيم كنت ناوية مدخلش المنتدى تاني 
> بسبب مداخلات _اعتذر ولكن سأذكر الأسماء_
> (ابن البلد_طائر الشرق فبل ما ينضم للفئة المنتصرة بإذن الله  _دراجون شادو_زيزز طبعا)
> لكن المنتدى لم يكن ليقم إلا بنا ولو استاذ احمد شايف اغير كده ممكن يوقف عضويتنا كلنا
> منتدى ابناء مصر ه صورة تعكس مصر 
> لن اتركه ولن اترك مصر 
> ارجوك استاذي الفاضل اعدل عن قرارك 
> احنا بحاجة لكل واحد دلوقتي سواء هنا او في اي مكان في مصر


ياسلام 
يعني أنا بقيت موالي للملك .... :: 
طائر الشرق من البداية تقريباً موقفه لم يتغير وفق متابعتي ...

عايز أقولك حاجة يامصرواوية ....
لم أعمل بالحكومة أبداً ، ولدي عدة شهادات علمية لابأس بها وكذلك شهادات خبرة لعشرين عاماً من العمل بمجالات مختلفة وكله محفوظ في دوسية غطاه التراب ، وأعمل في العمل الحر وببداية زواجي وكُنت قد تزوجت زميلة لي من أيام الجامعة واجهتني أيام لم أكن أجد فيها ثمن للطعام ، ثم وفقني الله ورزقني بالحلال من خلال مجهودي وحتى أصبح لي عمل خاص الآن ولاأنكر أن حالتي تحسنت للغاية بعد أن إستلمت ميراثي من والداي ولكن قبله أثبت نفسي وعشت حياة كريمة ...
الدولة لم تعطيني شيئ يامصراوية ....

ممكن بقى تحجزيلي مكان في الجماعة الأحرار دول ولا إيه النظام ....

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أستاذ ابراهيم عايزة أسأل حضرتك وعارفة انك حتجاوبني بوضوح
> ولك من الخبرة طبعا ما يؤهلك لذلك
> الحكاية دي شاغلة بالي جدا خصوصا اني بدأت أقلق من الراجل ده 
> تاريخ الدولة البوليسية بتاعته وهو أطول حاكم عسكري عرفناه
>  بالاضافة لتجربة السادات عام 77 
> 
> ياترى حضرتك شايف ان نظام مبارك سقط فعلا بعد 25 يناير ؟
> انه قاعد الكام شهر دول علشان يصلح ويعمل التعديلات اللي الناس ريقها نشف فيها من سنين ؟
> معندوش أي نية للانتقام ؟ أخذ فرصة لتجميع الأوراق بعد المفاجأة ؟
> ...


أختي العزيزة ناريمان
بمشيئة الله أقوم بالرد على هذه المشاركة في أقرب وقت ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

شعب مالوش حل صراحة 
شوفوا اللقطة دي من ميدان التحرير

----------


## سوما

ربنا معاكى يا سارة , :xmas 7: , ربنا يحفظك ويحفظ كل الشباب والبنات اللى هناك يارب .. :f: 
ده لقاء منى الشاذلى مع وائل غنيم ,,, لكل اللى مش شوفوه ,,,



 :f2: ربنا يكرمه ويكرم اهل مصر كلهم يارب ,,, ويحفظ مصر وارضها وأهلها ..

----------


## R17E

يوميات ثورجي بميدان التحرير
http://www.4shared.com/video/aIsnWtI0/___.html

----------


## طائر الشرق

> إذن هذه فتوه صريحة تتآلى فيها على الله سبحانه وتعالى ...
> أما البعض الذين لم تسميهم هُم شيوخ وعلماء أجلاء معلوماتهم الفقهية والدينية أكثر منك بكثير جداً ونحن هنا لانتحدث عن التاريخ إننا نتحدث على أمور في علم الله ....
> سامحك الله وغفر لك


* معلش يا استاذ ابراهيم لكن فعلا الموضوع دا شائك جدا

والحق كمان جميع العلماء اللى تحدثوا عن المظاهرات تجنبوا الخوض فى كون الموتى شهداء او غير شهداء

لكن قياسا على مقولة عبد الله ابن مسعود ودعوى الامام احمد ابن حنبل لعدم الخروج على الحاكم الا لكفره فانت كلامك صحيح مالم.........

سؤال واحد فى هذا الشأن اسأله يعجز عنه ويجد فى نفسه جهلا للرد على هذا السؤال.

ما الحل مع هذا الحاكم الفاسد السارق القاتل غير التقويم ؟

يا استاذ ابراهيم المظاهرات بدأت سلمية وكان من الممكن لهذا الرجل ان يحتويها بطريقة اذكى لكن قدر الله ان يكون غبيا ليريحنا الله من فساده وجوره فتجاهل المطالب ورد عليها بالعنف سواء كان منه او من رجاله.
يا استاذنا العزيز هل دعوة ابو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه لتقويمه كانت تفضلا منه وكرما على رعيته؟طبعا لاء كانت بمثابة النصيحة لهم عند فساده وهو ابو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه.
فما بالك بحسنى مبارك اللى اتولدنا واتربينا على ايده يا استاذى دا انا ابويا الله يرحمه اتجوز والدتى سنة 82 يعنى كان الراجل مسك حكم الدولة  وبقالنا 29 سنة عمالين نقول بكرة الحال ينعدل والدنيا تبقى فلة وهو مستمر فى غيه وبطشه وفساده ووصل الحال انه تجبر وطغى وبقى محارب للدين ومناصر لاعداء الدين كمان.
الخلاصة بس عشان ما اطولش عليك

ان هذا الرجل استحق ما آل اليه حاله واستحق ان يهان كما يهان السارق والقاتل وان يحاكم ويسترد منه ومن رجاله اموالنا التى سرقت ومعها حياتنا التى سلبت سعادتها.

وكلنا ننشد مصلحة  مصر انا وانت واستاذ معتز وسارة وايمان وايمان وبرضه ايمان ودكتورة داوداو ومحمد حسين واحمد صلاح وحسام عمر وعصام كابو ومحمود زايد دا حتى بودو نفسه عايز يشوف مصر احسن بلد. وعمر مالبلد دى كانت هينصلح حالها ومبارك ورجاله فيها.

ربنا يعدى الايام على خير ويسلم مصر والمصريين .

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين المولد النبوى قرب

ومفيش حلاوة السنة دى

كان نفسى فى فيل حلاوة اصلا
*

----------


## R17E

> ياريت تفسر الكلمتين دول شويه مع ذكر أسماء ، لأن الكلام ده خطير ومهم بنفس الوقت ...
> دمت بخير


تنبيه هام ! يحظر الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التهجم علي أي رمز من رموز مصر تحت أي ظرف من الظروف !

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> تنبيه هام ! يحظر الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التهجم علي أي رمز من رموز مصر تحت أي ظرف من الظروف !


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يخرب شيطانك
لم ولن تتغير
طيب فهمني في التليفون وماتسيبنيش على عمايا وأظن أنك تعرف أني مش عميل

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> * معلش يا استاذ ابراهيم لكن فعلا الموضوع دا شائك جدا
> 
> والحق كمان جميع العلماء اللى تحدثوا عن المظاهرات تجنبوا الخوض فى كون الموتى شهداء او غير شهداء
> 
> لكن قياسا على مقولة عبد الله ابن مسعود ودعوى الامام احمد ابن حنبل لعدم الخروج على الحاكم الا لكفره فانت كلامك صحيح مالم.........
> 
> سؤال واحد فى هذا الشأن اسأله يعجز عنه ويجد فى نفسه جهلا للرد على هذا السؤال.
> 
> ما الحل مع هذا الحاكم الفاسد السارق القاتل غير التقويم ؟
> ...


أخي الحبيب هيثم
جميع المصريين بجميع طوائفهم يدعون الله لهم بالمغفرة والرحمة وأن يتقبلهم عنده من الشهداء ، ولايجب أن ننسى أن هناك من الضباط الشرفاء تم ذبحهم وقتلهم والتنكيل بهم خلال هذه الأحداث ، والدين أخي العزيز به خطوط حمراء لايجب أن يتجاوزها أحد ومن سيدخل الجنة أو سيدخل النار في علم الله سبحانه وتعالى ومن يقول أن فلان شهيد فهو بذلك يدخله الجنة وبذلك تآلي على الله عز وجل ، حتى الملكين كتبة الرحمن أخي الحبيب لايعرفون مابنفس عباد الله فهم رقباء على العبد والله شهيد *وكل من يدخل الجنة سيدخلها برحمة الله عز وجل وليس بعمله ويجب أن نعي ذلك جيداً* ...

وأرجو أن تتذكر أول ثلاثة سوف تسعر بهم جهنم ...

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: إن أول الناس يقضى فيه يوم القيامة ثلاثة: رجل أستشهد ، فأتى به فعرفه نعمته فعرفها فقال: ما عملت فيها ؟ قال: قاتلت فيك حتى قتلت. قال: كذبت ولكن قاتلت ليقال هو جرئ ، فقد قيل. ثم يأمر به فيسحب على وجهه حتى ألقي في النار.
ورجل تعلم العلم وعلمه وقرأ القران ، فأتى به فعرفه نعمه فعرفها فقال ما عملت فيها؟ قال: تعلمت فيك العلم وعلمته وقرأت فيك القران. فقال: كذبت ولكنك تعلمت ليقال هوعالم فقد قيل وقرأت القران ليقال:هو قارئ فقد قيل. ثم أمر به فسحب على وجهه حتى ألقي في النار.
ورجل وسع الله عليه وأعطاه من أصناف المال كله ، فأتى به فعرفه نعمه فعرفها فقال:ماعملت فيها؟ فقال:ما تركت من سبيل تحب أن ينفق فيها إلا أنفقت فيها لك.قال:كذبت ولكنك فعلت ليقال : هو جواد فقد قيل. ثم أمر به فسحب على وجهه حتى ألقي في النار.
وفي لفظ: فهؤلاء أول خلق الله تسعر بهم النار يوم القيامة. (صحيح مسلم)

وأقرأ أيضاً

من فلتات اللسان الخطيرة على المسلم التآلي على الله عز وجل ، فقد روى مسلم في صحيحه : عن جندب أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم « حدث أن رجلا قال: والله لا يغفر الله لفلان ، وأن الله تعالى قال: من ذا الذي يتألى علي أن لا أغفر لفلان فإني قد غفرت لفلان وأحبطت عملك » .

قال النووي - رحمه الله - :

( قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم « أن رجلا قال: والله لا يغفر الله لفلان وأن الله تعالى قال من ذا الذي يتألى علي أن لا أغفر لفلان فإني قد غفرت لفلان وأحبطت عملك » معنى يتألى : يحلف ، والألية: اليمين ، وفيه دلالة لمذهب أهل السنة في غفران الذنوب بلا توبة إذا شاء الله غفرانها) [شرح مسلم (16/174)].

وعن أبي هريرة قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: « كان رجلان في بني إسرائيل متواخيين أحدهما يذنب والآخر مجتهد في العبادة ، فكان لا يزال المجتهد يرى الآخر على الذنب فيقول: أقصر، فوجده يوما على الذنب فقال: له أقصر فقال: خلني وربي ، أبعثت علي رقيبا ؟ فقال: والله لا يغفر الله لك أو لا يدخلك الله الجنة ، فقبض أرواحهما فإجتمعا عند رب العالمين فقال لهذا المجتهد: كنت بي عالما أو كنت على ما في يدي قادرا، وقال للمذنب: أذهب فادخل الجنة برحمتي ، وقال للآخر: أذهبوا به إلى النار » قال أبو هريرة والذي نفسي بيده لتكلم بكلمة أو بقت دنياه وآخرته) [صحيح الجامع (4455)].

قال حدثنا ضمضم بن جوس قال دخلت مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا أنا بشيخ مصفر رأسه، براق الثنايا معه رجل أدعج جميل الوجه شاب فقال الشيخ: يا يمامي تعال لا تقولن لرجل أبدا لا يغفر الله لك ، والله لا يدخلك الجنة أبدا، قلت: ومن أنت يرحمك الله؟ قال أنا أبو هريرة قلت: إن هذه لكلمة يقولها أحدنا لبعض أهله أو لخادمه إذا غضب عليها قال: فلا تقلها إني سمعت رسول الله صلة الله عليه وسلم يقول: « كان رجلان من بني إسرائيل متواخيين أحدهما مجتهد في العبادة والآخر مذنب فأبصر المجتهد المذنب على ذنب فقال له: أقصر فقال له: خلني وربي قال: وكان يعيد ذلك ويقول: خلني وربي، حتى وجده يوما على ذنب فاستعظمه فقال: ويحك اقصر! قال: خلني وربي، أبعثت علي رقيبا؟! فقال: والله لا يغفر الله لك أو قال لا يدخلك الله الجنة أبدا. فبعث إليهما ملك فقبض أرواحهما فاجتمعا عند الله – جل وعلا – فقال ربنا للمجتهد: أكنت عالما أم كنت قادرا على ما في يدي، أم تحظر رحمتي على عبدي، اذهب إلى الجنة يريد المذنب، قال للآخر اذهبوا به إلى النار، فوالذي نفسي بيده لتكلم بكلمة أو بقت دنياه وآخرته » [رواه ابن حبان في صحيحه].
 
آفات اللسات
عن معاذ بن جبل -رضي الله عنه- قال: قلت: يا رسول الله، أخبرني بعمل يدخلني الجنة ويباعدني عن النار ،قال: لقد سألت عن عظيم ، وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله -تعالى- عليه ، تعبد الله ولا تشرك به شيئا
وتقيم الصلاة ، وتؤتي الزكاة ، وتصوم رمضان ، وتحج البيت
ثم قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ألا أدلك على أبواب الخير؟
الصوم جنة ، والصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة كما يطفئ الماء النار، وصلاة الرجل في جوف الليل، ثم تلا قوله -تعالى-: تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ حتى بلغ: يَعْمَلُونَ ، ثم قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ألا أخبرك برأس الأمر وعموده وذروة سنامه؟ قلت: بلى يا رسول الله ، قال: رأس الأمر الإسلام ، وعموده الصلاة ، وذروة سنامه الجهاد في سبيل الله ، ثم قال:
ألا أخبرك بملاك ذلك كله ؟ قلت: بلى يا رسول الله . فأخذ بلسانه وقال: كف عليك هذا. قلت: يا نبي الله ، وإنا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به؟ قال: ثكلتك أمك يا معاذ ، وهل يكب الناس في النار على وجوههم ، أو قال: على مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم .

حفظكم الله من كل سوء

----------


## ابن البلد

فيديو اللقاء الباكي المُثير للإنتماء والوطنية .. لقاء وائل غنيم في العاشرة مساءاً مع منى الشاذلي 7-2-2011 - قناة دريم

----------


## nova_n

> أختى مصراوية جدا
> 
> اولا شكرا لردك ثانيا انا مقلتش ان مصر كانت فلة وشمعة منورة قبل 25 يناير
> لا ابدا انا فرحت بالتغيير حتى لو مشاركتش بمظاهرات التحرير
> وحصلنا بفضل الشباب الثائر على حاجات كتير ولا الاحلام
> بس السؤال وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟ لأمتى ؟؟؟؟؟
> هل المشكلة انحصرت فى تنحى الرئيس طيب ما هو ماشى أكيد ايه الجديد
> بلاش اقول احنا .... هما وصلوا لمكاسب رائعة مفروض بقى تستثمرها
> ونمنحهم شوية ثقة ونشوف هيتعمل اللى قالوا عليه
> ...




أنا كنت فاكرة ان احد هيرد على مشاركتى او يرد على رأيى
وفرحت لما أختى مصراوية جدا ردت عليه لما قلت حد يفهمنى
ولما مفهمتش محدش سأل او يمكن هنا اما مع او لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لكن اللى اعرفه من خلال معلوماتى وثقافتى البسيطة ان الديموقراطية
هى سماع واحترام الراى الاخر ومحدش عاقل يقول ان كل اللى وصلنا له
من ثورة الشباب غير انه جميل ورائع لكن ليه الحجز على رأى الاخرين
وليه نقتل الامل جوانا دايما بالتشكيك والخوف
المهم المهم بلاش نتفرق وننقسم على بعض 
وبصراحة انا خفت اقول رايى بكل حرية هنا بالموضوع
يبقى فين الديمقراطية  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والنتيجة هتبقى 
اما محدش هيعبرنى لانى مش معاهم او هياهجمونى ففضلت الصمت والدعاء بالهداية للجميع

شكرا

----------


## ابن البلد

> *الي اخي الفاضل ابن البلد*
> *بقاء حسني مبارك في سدة الحكم حتي تنتهي مدته و خروجه بعدم ترشيح نفسه لفترة رئاسية اخري يعني الاتي*
> *1- عدم محاسبته قانونيا عن ثروته و ثروة اسرته*
> *2- عدم محاسبته عما ارتكب من جرائم الفساد و الافساد الخاصة بوزرائه لانه المسئول الاول عنها*
> *3- عدم محاسبته عن 300 شهيد و اقولها شهيد لا قتيل كما قالها البعض في هذا الموضوع فهولاء قتلوا في سبيل نصرة الحق*
> *يا احمد ازل النظارة من فوق عينيك*
> *لا استطيع حقا ان اكمل في منتدي صاحبه يري* 
> *ان الرئيس مازال هو الرئيس الشرعي للبلد*
> *رغم الفساد*
> ...


للآسف ابن طيبة
أنا مش ضدد المظاهرات
25 و 28 يناير
ولا موافق على كل ما يفعلة الحكومة والنظام
ولكن أنا لا اريد أي إهانات للسيد الرئيس أو لأي رمز من رموز الدولة 
أو مخالفة القوانين تحت اي بند من البنود أو تحت أي ظرف من الظروف

لم أقل يوما انكم على خطأ
ولكن الكثير يقولون اني على خطأ
والمقاطعة وعدم الدخول
وأمركتي و جعلي عميل وخاين
وما الإختلاف بيني وبين النظام الفاسد من وجهة نظرهم


من هنا تعلمت ماذا تعني الديمقراطية
أن لم تكن معي فأنت ضددي وعميل

هذه هي الديمقراطية؟

ولكن للآسف ما أتخيله عن الديمقراطية
هي حرية الرأي مكفوله لدى الجميع
من حقك ان تعبر عن رأيك ويجب عليك إحترام آراء الآخرين

وأدعوك بعدم مخالفة مبادئك تحت أي ظرف من الظروف

وقابلت الكثير من من كانوا في التحرير وسمعت منهم الكثير
ولا أنكر انكم على حق ام لا 

تقبل تحياتي دائما

----------


## ابن البلد

> استاذ معتز 
> انا لحد قبل ما اشوف وائل غنيم كنت ناوية مدخلش المنتدى تاني 
> بسبب مداخلات _اعتذر ولكن سأذكر الأسماء_
> (ابن البلد_طائر الشرق فبل ما ينضم للفئة المنتصرة بإذن الله  _دراجون شادو_زيزز طبعا)
> لكن المنتدى لم يكن ليقم إلا بنا ولو استاذ احمد شايف اغير كده ممكن يوقف عضويتنا كلنا
> منتدى ابناء مصر ه صورة تعكس مصر 
> لن اتركه ولن اترك مصر 
> ارجوك استاذي الفاضل اعدل عن قرارك 
> احنا بحاجة لكل واحد دلوقتي سواء هنا او في اي مكان في مصر


لا مفيش داعي للإعتذار خدي حريتك
أنت عارفه شعارنا دايما
تكلم بحرية ولكن بدون تجريح

لم أقم بإيقاف عضوية لأي عضو بالمنتدى من قبل نتيجة لإختلاف في وجهات النظر أو مخالفه للرأي





> بالظبط يا أستاذ معتز
> أنا مش فاهمة ازاي فيه ناس مستسهلة النقطة دي


 :2: 





> صلوا عالنبي يا جماعه
> ماتنسوش إننا إحنا كمان كنا في وقت بنفكر غير تفكيرنا دلوقتى
> بس لازم نفتح عينينا كويس ونسمع ونفكر في كل حاجه
> لحد مانشوف الحقيقه
> وأدينا كلنا بنتكلم وكل شوية الصورة بتوضح أكتر قدامنا
> وأدى هيثم بدت عليه بوادر الخير ووشه نور وطلعله علامة صلاه


 علية الصلاة والسلام

ألف مبروك يا هيثم الإسلام ههههههههه او بداية الصلاة مش عارف

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنا كنت فاكرة ان احد هيرد على مشاركتى او يرد على رأيى
> وفرحت لما أختى مصراوية جدا ردت عليه لما قلت حد يفهمنى
> ولما مفهمتش محدش سأل او يمكن هنا اما مع او لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> لكن اللى اعرفه من خلال معلوماتى وثقافتى البسيطة ان الديموقراطية
> هى سماع واحترام الراى الاخر ومحدش عاقل يقول ان كل اللى وصلنا له
> من ثورة الشباب غير انه جميل ورائع لكن ليه الحجز على رأى الاخرين
> وليه نقتل الامل جوانا دايما بالتشكيك والخوف
> المهم المهم بلاش نتفرق وننقسم على بعض 
> وبصراحة انا خفت اقول رايى بكل حرية هنا بالموضوع
> ...


ده كان نفس فكرتي في الرد على معتز يا نوفا
أن الديمقراطية اللي الكل بينادي بيها والحريات اللي علشانها محتلين ميدان التحرير ومنعين أي شخص أخر من الدخول إليه حتى يكون ملتزم بفكرهم

هي قمة في التناقض 

ان أقول رأي لاني حر وأنادي بالديمقراطية

ولكن كل من يخالفني هو شخص آخر ديكتاتور متشبث برايه

ربنا يهدي الجميع
ويوفقنا لما فيه الخير

----------


## nariman

آدي شرح بسيط للوضع من طفلة زي العسل

بصت للصورة بس فهمت وحضرته لسه 





 :xmas 34:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ده كان نفس فكرتي في الرد على معتز يا نوفا
> أن الديمقراطية اللي الكل بينادي بيها والحريات اللي علشانها محتلين ميدان التحرير ومنعين أي شخص أخر من الدخول إليه حتى يكون ملتزم بفكرهم
> 
> هي قمة في التناقض 
> 
> ان أقول رأي لاني حر وأنادي بالديمقراطية
> 
> ولكن كل من يخالفني هو شخص آخر ديكتاتور متشبث برايه
> 
> ...


ماحدش يخاف يقول رأيه أو أنه يسبح ضد التيار الحالي الجارف ، وحكاية الإتهام بالعمالة أو الجهل أو الغباء لاتهمني مطلقاً لأن ربنا أعلم بكل واحد فينا ...
حتى التاريخ وماسيذكره لايهمني ولا يجب أن يهم القادة ومن بيدهم مقاليد الأمور لأن التاريخ كده كده لايرحم وسوف يكذب وسوف يكون مغاير من دولة لدولة ...
كل واحد يعمل إللي يمليه عليه ضميره وربنا يهدي الجميع ويعديها على خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

في حاجة أكتر من أن شخص يعلق على حديث شريف صحيح لخير الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول أن لو الناس مشيت على الحديث ده الدنيا هاتخرب وماحدش هاياخد حقه ...
أستغفر الله العظيم

وبعدين رأي كل علماء الدين أصبح الآن لايهم أحد والناس إللي كانت بتكلمني بحديث علماء الدين عند غضبي من أحداث أم درمان والتعدي على المصريين من الجزائريين ومطالبتي بحد الحرابة وقتها وفق الشريعة ، دلوقت ليهم رأى تاني في نفس علماء وشيوخ الدين .... 

وإن إللي يقول رأي مخالف يبقى مخالف أوعميل أو غبي أو جاهل أو .... أو ....

وكبيرة الياكشاوية تبقى عايزة ترحل عن المنتدى بسببي أنا وزيزو وإبن البلد ...

كل واحد حر في رايه ووجهة نظره بدون تجريح أو تخوين ...

صراحة في تناقض غريب في حكاية الديموقراطية دي وبعدين أنا حاس أنها حاجة وحشه وبتعض ومش كويسة على رأي يوسف معاطي
دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن البلد

> اذا كان المنتدي ملكا لابن البلد ياستاذ معتز وقتها تقدر تتمسك بطلبك للرحيل 
> لكن المنتدي بالتاكيد ليس ملكا لاحد ..بل المنتدي ملكا لرواده والا صار مدونه لايملكها  الا صاحبها 
> طبعا ابن البلد يملك صلاحيات تنظيميه كامله عليه ..
> اما الاراء والمناقشات والمواضيع ملك لنا جميعا .. 
> علي فكره وعلي هامش المداخله 
> كتبت بالامس وقلت اني تقريبا ..لم اعد اري حلا للمازق الذي نعيشه 
> اليوم وبعد مشاهدتي لوائل غنيم ..ومشاركات بعض الاعضاء الكرام هنا وانطباعهم عن اللقاء 
> وهو هو نفس الاحساس الذي شعرت به وشعر به ملايين المصريين اليوم 
> اقول والله ..والله ..وانا علي ثقه في ربي 
> ...


بالفعل المنتدى مش ملك لي
واسمه هو منتدى أبناء مصر
وما أنا إلا مشرف عام تباعا إلا أن لكل مركب قائد
ومن يريد القيادة فل يتفضل
مشكورا 

ومازال هناك خلط في الأمور
أنا لست ضدد المتظاهرين ولا موالي للفساد

كل ما أطلب ومازلت أطلبه

هو إحترام قواعد وقوانين المنتدى حفاظا على الشكل العالم للمنتدى وموقع أبناء مصر
وعدم إلقاء الشتائم والسباب والتهم والتهكم على صفحات المنتدى لأي شخصية أو رمز من رموز مصر

أتمنى ان ربنا يوفقنا يا محمد لما فيه الخير والصواب

تقبل تحياتي دائما

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*



أنا مش ضدد المظاهرات
 25 و 28 يناير
 ولا موافق على كل ما يفعلة الحكومة والنظام
 ولكن أنا لا اريد أي إهانات للسيد الرئيس أو لأي رمز من رموز الدولة 
 أو مخالفة القوانين تحت اي بند من البنود أو تحت أي ظرف من الظروف

 لم أقل يوما انكم على خطأ
 ولكن الكثير يقولون اني على خطأ
 والمقاطعة وعدم الدخول
 وأمركتي و جعلي عميل وخاين


*


> * وما الإختلاف بيني وبين النظام الفاسد من وجهة نظرهم*


*ده راى بردو الى ممكن يكون وضحته لناس كتير ومنهم اصدقاء ليا مشاركين فى المظاهراات وغيره النقطه الوحيده بس الى مكن تكون مضايقانى هو ان فيه مظاهره بس مافيش حوار قالو للشباب طلعو من وسطكو ناس تتكلم باسمكو ناس تانيه طلعت والشباب قالو دول مش بيتكلمو باسمنا لجنه الحكماء طيب هنفضل كده لغايه امتى انا عايز الامور تمشى ونحقق الى عايزينه كله بس فنفس الوقت يبقى فيه خطوات بتتعمل لكده منبقاش قاعدين فى ميدان التحرير والجو بقى عاجبنا والدنيا بتمشى من حوالينا نقطه استاذ معتز بتاعه 
* *1- عدم محاسبته قانونيا عن ثروته و ثروة اسرته
 2- عدم محاسبته عما ارتكب من جرائم الفساد و الافساد الخاصة بوزرائه لانه المسئول الاول عنها
 3- عدم محاسبته عن 300 شهيد و اقولها شهيد لا قتيل كما قالها البعض في هذا الموضوع فهولاء قتلوا في سبيل نصرة الحق
 يا احمد ازل النظارة من فوق عينيك

 دى انا مكنتش اعرفها او عرفتها منه انا عايز كله يتحاسب 
 موضوع شهداء وقتله انا مع الناس الى ماتت لما كان الشعب كله ليه كلمه واحده وبتواجه نظام لكن ان شعب يقوم يموت فى بعضه بسبب فتنه فده غباء بنى ادمين حتى لو كانو على ضلال انا مقدرش اموت واحد صاحبى لمجرد احتلافه فى الراى او انه قام يضربنى لانى بكون فارضله على الاقل انه مش فاهم او انا مش فاهم  ولو فعلا الموضوع كله بسبب الحزب الوطنى وده انا متاكد منه فالى ساعدهم بردو ناس مشيت وراهم وموتت فى الناس وبقو يموتو بعض ويقتلو بعض 
انا نفسى اقوم الصبح الاقى مبارك ساب الحكم بس عايز بصوره كريمه يش يمكن الفكره دى اتلغت لما عرفت انه مش هيتحاسب على الى عمله فى الشعب بردو
بس ممكن بس اسال سوال واحد وياريت تجاوبونى عليه 
ليه فى مصر مافيش قواعد امريكيه او فى البحر المتوسط ؟ 
لان بردو النظام رفد هذا الشى وده كفايه عندى الصراحه انى اقول انه يخرج بصوره كريمه 
الدليل على كلامى فيه وثائق ويكليس قالت الكلام ده فعلا وانا قاريتها بس انا مش سياسى لابحث مدى صحتها هدور عليها وهاجبهالكو فى الموضوع تشوفوها وعامه انا تقريبا كاتب فى رد من ردودى انا مش بقول راى علشان اقنع بيه شخص او اقنع بيه اى حد مجرد راى ويمكن كان اتكتب كمان تحت ضغط نفسى بالظروف الى حوالينا دى عامه بردو بردد انا مش بكتب اى رد ليا علشان حد يقتنع بيه او اسبب عداوه مابينى ومابين اى واحد مختلف فى الراى على العكس انا متقبل الردود كلها بس فنفس الوقت ياريت نبقى محكمين العقل شويه ونرتب الافكار واتمنى فعا من المتظاهرين انهم يفوضو حد يتكلم باسمهم علشان نوصل للى عايزع الشعب المصرى كله وميبقاش وضعنا زى اى وضع بنقع فيه فى مصر اننا نتعايش مع المشكله ولكن مش بنواجهها 
اتمنى اكون وصلت فكرتى للناس 
معلش انا بعتذر ن اى اساءه وفنفس الوقت بعتذر كمان انى مش بعرف اتب او اصيغ الكلام باللغه العربيه كويس او علشان بتكلم بالعاميه ويمكن الافكار مش مرتبه بردو 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع  
رحم الله كل اموات المسلمين 
*

----------


## ابن البلد

اللجنة الدستورية في مصر برئاسة سري صيام تبدأ أعمالها اليوم



تشكل لجنة لدراسة واقتراح تعديل بعض الأحكام الدستورية والتشريعية من أعضاء من السلطة القضائية ومن الخبراء والشخصيات السياسية، برئاسة السيد المستشار الدكتور سرى محمود صيام رئيس محكمة النقض ورئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى وعضوية السادة الآتية أسماؤهم:

1 - المستشار كمال محمد محمد نافع النائب الأول لرئيس محكمة النقض وعضو مجلس القضاء الأعلى.
2 - المستشار أحمد محمود مكى النائب الثانى لرئيس محكمة النقض وعضو مجلس القضاء الأعلى.
3 - المستشار محمد عبد العزيز الشناوى نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا.
4 - المستشار ماهر سامى يوسف نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا.
5 - المستشار الدكتور محمد أحمد عطية النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس الدولة.
6 - المستشار كمال زكى عبد الرحمن اللمعى نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة.
7 - الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد أستاذ القانون الدستورى.
8 - الأستاذ الدكتور يحيى عبد العزيز الجمل أستاذ القانون الدستورى.
9 - الأستذا الدكتور إبراهيم درويش أستاذ القانون الدستورى.
10 - الأستاذ الدكتور محمد حسنين عبد العال أستاذ القانون الدستورى.

وللجنة أن تستعين فى القيام بمهامها بمن تراه من الخبراء والمتخصصين.

----------


## سوما

> برافو عليكى يا وسام
> إنتى قولتى الخلاصه والمفيد
> وأنا مع رأيك ميه الميه
> 
> وماتنسوش يا جماعه الحديث الشريف
> عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده ، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه ، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ، وذلك أضعف الإيمان  . رواه مسلم   . 
> 
> متهيألى بعد الحديث دا يبقا الشعب ماغلطش في مظاهراته وطلباته برحيل الرئيس


حديث شريف جميل يا ايمان ... تسلمى .. :f: 
النظام الفاسد لسه لغاية دلوقت ماشى ببعض مبادئه القديمة ,, اللى كلها قهر وظلم وترويع للناس ... ربنا يحفظ مصر يارب
 :f2: 



> *على فكرة ماحدش مختلف على انه ظالم سواء كان يعرف ولا ميعرفش فهو ظالم
> دول 30 سنة سودة يا سوما
> هو معظم الاختلاف فى مصر دلوقتى , عن بقاؤه الشهور الجاية لغاية الانتخابات ولا انه ما يستناش
> والكل خايف على المصلحة العامة والخاصة , مبارك اصلا بقى حاكم باضلاع مكسورة وقوته كانت دايما فى تسلط جهاز الشرطة على الشعب
> لكن دلوقتى جهاز الشرطة بقى اجبن مما الكل كان يتوقع وخصوصا ان معظم الجهاز دا ملفه اسود مع المجتمع
> الناس من حقها تطلب ضمانات لتحقيق كل دا , وفى ناس برضه من حقها انها تطلب ان مصالحها تمشى ومصر ترجع زى الاول.
> والخسائر الاقتصادية فى البلد مش شئ هين وتافه زى ما البعض صوره هنا فى بعض المشاركات ,بالعكس دى كارثة عظمى وانتى دارسة اقتصاد وعارفة كدا يا سوما .
> والخوف من المرحلة الجاية خوف طبيعى لاننا فعلا بنواجه المجهول فى كل شئ ,والتخبط بين الناس دا طبيعى برضه لان الكل بيفكر فى المصلحة من زاوية تانية.
> يعنى فى ناس قاطعتنى هنا لمجرد انى قلت حاجة انا شوفتها بعينى و هم معترضين على انها حصلت وهى ان كان فى اشخاص بتحاول تستأجر متظاهرين لخدمة اهداف معينة.
> ...


بقيت بخاف من الاسد لما يتجرح ,,, اكيد دلوقت هادئ وبيقول تمام عشان الجرح لسه ف اوله ,, انما لو قعد وكمل وبمرور الايام الناس الطيبة المتسامحة هتنسى ,, والأسد مش هينسى لأنه مجروح وبيداوى وبمجرد ما يشفى يمكن يبقى اشرش من الأول ,,
الخوف كل الخوف ف حالة استمرار العناد والنظام ....... بكل ما فيه ...!!!
ربنا يحفظنا من شر الفتن ياااااااااارب ,, ويحفظ مصر وارضها وشعبها يارب..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> سلام يا ناس
> ادعولي لو مت يبقى بالرصاص
> بلاش بالطوب عشان بيوجع اوي


ترجعى بالسلامه يا ساره وإنتى منصوره بإذن الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اذا كان المنتدي ملكا لابن البلد ياستاذ معتز وقتها تقدر تتمسك بطلبك للرحيل 
> لكن المنتدي بالتاكيد ليس ملكا لاحد ..بل المنتدي ملكا لرواده والا صار مدونه لايملكها  الا صاحبها 
> طبعا ابن البلد يملك صلاحيات تنظيميه كامله عليه ..
> اما الاراء والمناقشات والمواضيع ملك لنا جميعا .. 
> علي فكره وعلي هامش المداخله 
> كتبت بالامس وقلت اني تقريبا ..لم اعد اري حلا للمازق الذي نعيشه 
> اليوم وبعد مشاهدتي لوائل غنيم ..ومشاركات بعض الاعضاء الكرام هنا وانطباعهم عن اللقاء 
> وهو هو نفس الاحساس الذي شعرت به وشعر به ملايين المصريين اليوم 
> اقول والله ..والله ..وانا علي ثقه في ربي 
> ...


ودا نفس إحساسي والله يا محمد
استحالة ربنا يخزل حد بيدافع عن حق وينصر ظلمه
استحااااااااااااااااله

ربنا يمهل ولا يهمل

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إيه هو ده ؟!
إبن طيبة يطالب بالرحيل !
ومصراوية جداً أنقذها وائل غنيم من الرحيل

ليه يعني ؟!
هو في إيه ؟

هو يعني إختلاف الرأي غير مسموح به ولا إيه !

كلنا أخوان ياجماعة في النهاية ، ومصراوية كبيرة الياكشاوية وإبن طيبة أحد أعمدة المنتدى وماينفعش يسيبزا المنتدى وماينفعش الكلام ده ...
وبعدين المنتدى للكل وهو في حد قال غير كده ...

وبعدين فين قلب مصر "أم يوسف" يارب يكون غيابها خير وياريت تطمنونا عليها

إستعيذوا بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
الوقت ده لازم يجمعنا مش يفرقنا

----------


## طائر الشرق



----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا جيت يا نااااااااااااااس
انا مش عارفة اوصف شعوري والله ما عارفة 
انا بس نفسي كل اللي منزلش او مش مقتنع يجرب وينزل مرة واحدة وبعدين يشوف اذا كانت وجهة نظره هتتغير ولا لأ
اعذروني انا تعبانة اوي ومحتاجة اكل لأني مأكلتش وانام شوية وهصحى احكيلكم 
بحبكوا اوي اوي اوي يا مصريين 
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## أم أحمد

> انا جيت يا نااااااااااااااس
> انا مش عارفة اوصف شعوري والله ما عارفة 
> انا بس نفسي كل اللي منزلش او مش مقتنع يجرب وينزل مرة واحدة وبعدين يشوف اذا كانت وجهة نظره هتتغير ولا لأ
> اعذروني انا تعبانة اوي ومحتاجة اكل لأني مأكلتش وانام شوية وهصحى احكيلكم 
> بحبكوا اوي اوي اوي يا مصريين


يا بختك يا ساااااااااارة
نولتي شرف المشاركة في الثورة
كان نفسي اوي اكون معاهم هناك

----------


## أم أحمد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9TOi3EwRQw

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> انا جيت يا نااااااااااااااس
> انا مش عارفة اوصف شعوري والله ما عارفة 
> انا بس نفسي كل اللي منزلش او مش مقتنع يجرب وينزل مرة واحدة وبعدين يشوف اذا كانت وجهة نظره هتتغير ولا لأ
> اعذروني انا تعبانة اوي ومحتاجة اكل لأني مأكلتش وانام شوية وهصحى احكيلكم 
> بحبكوا اوي اوي اوي يا مصريين


لدي صديق عزيز بميدان التحرير ينقل لي الصورة أو بأول وتحدثت خلال الفترة الماضية بناء على نقله وهو من أخبرني بجمال اليوم الأول ثم بتطور الأمر ....
عموماً ...
بعد قليل سأذهب لميدان التحرير لأبيت هناك هذه الليلة حتى أحضر المظاهرات المقررة غداً ، وإن عدت غداً مساءاً بمشيئة الله أخبركم بما شاهدته ....
أستودعكم الله

----------


## ندى الايام

مصراوية حمدلله على السلامة طول عمرك ثورجيه
نفسى اعمل زيك يوميا اخواتى يكلمونى من قلب الحدث وبقى هموت وانزل لكنى عندى اوامر عليا مقدرش اتعدى عليها
وبصراحه برضه لاقيت اخويا راجع واخد حجر فى صدره كسر ضلوع الواد الله يخرب بيوتهم قولت يا بت شركى من منازلهم هههههههههههههههه
لكن والله قلبى مع كل الناس اللى هناك 
ربنا يحفظك من اى سوء وانا معرفش ادخل المنتدى مشوفكيش فيه

اما بالنسبة للنشيد فهنغير ان شاء الله الميدان موجود واحنا موجودين
انا حاسه بعد كدا الى امه هتزعله هينزل الميدان ويطالب ابوه بتغيرها فور وده اكيد هيستجاب له من اول مظهره 

ملحوظة : القناة الاولى المصرية بتقولكم انى سيادة الرئيس يقدم خالص العزاء لاهالى الشهداء لسه فاكربعد عشر ايام

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> انا جيت يا نااااااااااااااس
> انا مش عارفة اوصف شعوري والله ما عارفة 
> انا بس نفسي كل اللي منزلش او مش مقتنع يجرب وينزل مرة واحدة وبعدين يشوف اذا كانت وجهة نظره هتتغير ولا لأ
> اعذروني انا تعبانة اوي ومحتاجة اكل لأني مأكلتش وانام شوية وهصحى احكيلكم 
> بحبكوا اوي اوي اوي يا مصريين


طب والنبي ياساره تحكيلنا عن عملاء الموساد الي في المظاهرات ..وعملاء الشيعه ..والاخوان المسلمين ..
والاجندات الخارجيه ..ووجبه كنتاكي والدولارات ... والحاجات الغريبه الكتيره اللي التلفزيون المصري بيرددها علي مسامعنا كل يوم والتاني

----------


## طائر الشرق

*مين هنا فى ثانوية* 



 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انا جيت يا نااااااااااااااس
> انا مش عارفة اوصف شعوري والله ما عارفة 
> انا بس نفسي كل اللي منزلش او مش مقتنع يجرب وينزل مرة واحدة وبعدين يشوف اذا كانت وجهة نظره هتتغير ولا لأ
> اعذروني انا تعبانة اوي ومحتاجة اكل لأني مأكلتش وانام شوية وهصحى احكيلكم 
> بحبكوا اوي اوي اوي يا مصريين


حمدلله على سلامتك يا فخر مصر  :: 
المهم


























رجعتى معاكى كام وأكل إيه؟؟؟؟

علشان هانقسم  :xmas 29:

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا جيت يا نااااااااااااااس
> انا مش عارفة اوصف شعوري والله ما عارفة 
> انا بس نفسي كل اللي منزلش او مش مقتنع يجرب وينزل مرة واحدة وبعدين يشوف اذا كانت وجهة نظره هتتغير ولا لأ
> اعذروني انا تعبانة اوي ومحتاجة اكل لأني مأكلتش وانام شوية وهصحى احكيلكم 
> بحبكوا اوي اوي اوي يا مصريين


حمدلله على السلامة
مأكلتيش ليه ؟
مكنش في كنتااكي هناك ؟
 :: 
وأحنا كمان بنحبك أوي يا مصراويةجدا 
 :Baby:

----------


## nariman

> *مين هنا فى ثانوية*


 ::  :: 
سبقتني يا هيثم كنت جاية أحطها

ناقص نموذج الإجابة
 ::  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> *مين هنا فى ثانوية*


طيب ما تيجي فعلا نجاوب على الأسئلة دي كل واحد من وجهة نظرة

ونشوف هنوصل ليه 

بس محدش يناقش حد في الإجابات 

أعتقد كلنا ناجحين إن شاء الله 

بس ياريت حد يتكرم علينا ويكتب الأسئلة مكتوبة حروف يعني

----------


## nariman

:2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *مين هنا فى ثانوية*


أنا تخيلت الواد إبن أختى وهوا في الامتحان سنة 2049 بما إنه خارق الذكاء فأكييييييييد لسه يادوبك واصل الثانويه  :: 


السؤال الأول

أ- اختر الاجابة الصحيحه

1- الراجل بتاع كنتاكى .... اللى فاكره إن الحاجه كانت بتتصل بالتليفون على رقم 19019
2- أعلن مبارك عن عدم ترشحه يوم ..... هوا الراجل دا مابيبطلش يرجع في كلامه أبدا
3- تنحى مبارك يوم .... ماهوا لسه قاعد أهه

 :: 

ب - قارن بين

1- ثورة 1919 وثورة 25 يناير

الاتنين ليهم علاقة بكنتاكى

2- تعامل الاعلام المصري مع نكسة 67 وثورة 25 يناير

سنة 67 كانوا مرحومين من قنوات النيل
ثورة 25  أكدو عدم صحة الأنباء عن خروج مجموعه أفراد من المتظاهرين من الاساس

3- الموقف الامريكى يوم 25 يناير و28 يناير

شالوا ألدو جابو شاهين ألدو قال مااحناش ماشيين


ج- اذكر ماتعرفه عن

1- صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد

 :xmas 22: 

2- الاجندات والعناصر المندسه

دا انا والله ماجانيش أجندات مع النتايج السنة دى

3- هجوم الجمال



 ::   :: 

السؤال الثانى

أ- بم تفسر

1- اختفاء الشرطة من الشوارع

اصلنا كنا في اجازة نص السنه


2- التضحيه بأحمد عز ككبش فدا

ماتخافوش فدوه بسمير أحمد عز واهو مكوش على الرمل والاسمنت والخشب والبلاط والميه اللى بنشربها


3- توقيف رشيد محمد رشيد رغم عرض الوزاره عليه في بداية الازمه

اصل مبارك حلم بي أحمد عز لابس ابيض في ابيض وطلب منه يبعتله رشيد يونسه


4- تكالب الناس على تويتر لدرجة إنه بقا نسخه من الفيس بوك

زى ابراهيم حسن وحسام حسن  :: 



ب- اذكر النتائج المترتبه على

1- قطع خدمة النت والمحمول

خروج خالى من أوضته للمظاهرات علشان قطع النت 


2- فتح السجون وتهريب السجناء

نزول خالى يحرس البيت 



3- حديث عمر سليمان عن الاجندات

شتيمة خالى لعمر سليمان واللى جابوه


ج - أيد بالادله التاريخيه

1- توزيع وجبات كنتاكى في ميدان التحرير



2- انتماء كل الموجودين في التحرير للاخوان بما في ذلك من حضروا قداس 6 فبراير

أهووو كلاااااااام  :xmas 7: 


السؤال الثالث

1- هل كان نتيجة الدانديفو عقد القران الذى تم يوم 6 فبراير في الميدان ؟؟؟

ماذاكرتش الصفحه دى  :xmas 32: 

2- كيف اختلفت حكومة شفيق عن نظيف ؟؟ وماتفسير بقاء سامح فهمى وعائشه عبد الهادى ؟؟؟

مااختلفتش كتير الحكومتين فيهم حرف الــ ف

----------


## nariman

من أهم الحاجات اللي بتلفت نظري في عمر سليمان من فترة طويلة انه بيعرف ينتقي كلامه
سياسي محنك بجد
بس هنا أعتقد انه مكنش موفق


ياترى ليه مقالش الكلام ده على التليفزيون الرسمي
!!!

----------


## أم أحمد

كلمة وائل غنيم في ميدان التحرير

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqESV...layer_embedded

----------


## أم أحمد

تجمع أكثر من 300 طفل في مظاهرة أمام مسجد عمر مكرم قرب ميدان التحرير مطالبين
 برحيل النظام الحالي ويحملون لافتات يقولون فيها أنهم من أبناء وأقارب الشهداء والمصابين في أحداث 25 يناير
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA0c_...ayer_embedded#

----------


## سوما

مش عارفة ليه يا ناريمان حسيت انه قاصد اللى كان بيقوله ,,,حسيت انه كان ف منتهى التركيز ,, 
حسيت انها رسالة موجهة للغرب وبالذات أمريكا ,,, و بيستخدم التيار الإسلامى عشان يبرر أمامهم استخدام العنف تجاه المتظاهرين ,, ويمكن عشان يبرر ليهم اى موقف بيحصل دلوقت او ممكن يحصل ف المستقبل  ..!!!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

عمر سليمان صرح في اد الصحف الامريكيه بان : مصر ليس لديها استعداد لتطبيق الديمقراطيه 

وهاهو سليمان ..ظن نفسه انه اصبح سيد علي قرار المصريين ..واهانهم جميعا وكانهم مجموعه لاراي لهم ولا شان لهم 
ولا يستحقون تطبيق ديمقراطيه حقيقه .. 
مازالت نظرتهم كنظام ..نظره استعلاء ..نظره انهم الاوصياء ..انهم وحدهم الفاهمون .. 
اول امس يخرج مبارك ويقول اما انا وما الفوضي 
والان سليمان يقول اننا لانستحق الديمقراطيه 

حقا ..
ليسو سوا اكثر من جنرلات عسكريه

----------


## R17E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHulN0XR92g

----------


## R17E

المذيعة تقدم للحلقة:
اليوم ولأول مرة بعد هذا الأسبوع العصيب. الحياة بدأت تبدو أنها تعود لطبيعتها. الحركة المرورية، البنوك فتحت لعدة ساعات، وكذلك عملية سياسية بدت في الأفق.
لأول مرة في تاريخ هذه الدولة - مصر -، تلتقى الحكومة مع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وجماعات معارضة أخرى، وشمل اللقاء بعض العناصر من الحركة الشبابية.
مازالت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين محظورة، ولكن سيادة النائب القوي للرئيس، السيد عمر سليمان التقى بهم.
واتفقا ضمن اللجنة المنعقدة على رفع حالة الطوارئ السارية منذ عقود. وكذلك منح الحريات للصحافة الحكومية، لتعمل دون أي رقابة أو تضييقات.
ولقد ناقشت كل هذه الأمور في مقابلتي الحصرية مع السيد عمر سليمان.


المذيعة: لقد قلت أنك بدأت الحوار مع قوى المعارضة؟
سليمان: نعم.

المذيعة: هل يشمل هذا السيد محمد البرادعي؟
سليمان: لا، البرادعي ليس أحد أفراد المعارضة. له مجموعته الخاصة والمرتبطة بالإخوان المسلمين، أو لها علاقات مع الإخوان المسلمين. مجموعة "البرادعي - الإخوان المسلمين" طلبت فتح الحوار معى بدون اشتراك السيد البرادعي.

المذيعة: ماذا كنت تفهم عندما كانت أمريكا والدول الأخرى تصرح بوجوب انتقال السلطة في التو واللحظة؟
سليمان: انتقال السلطة هي عملية. تبدأ بحوار وطني، كالذي بدأته هذا الصباح، وسيستمر غدا وبعد غد.
وأريد من كل الشباب أن يعلموا، أن كل طلباتهم سنستجيب لها بشكل إيجابي. ونعد أننا سنقوم بتنفيذها.
فقط نحتاج لوقت كاف، لكي نقوم بالتجهيز لتنفيذ هذه الأمور.

المذيعة: ما الذي يجعلك تخاف، لو قال سيادة الرئيس مبارك، لقد اكتفيت؟ سيادة الرئيس اخبرني من قبل، أنه اكتفى من هذا. اثنان وستون عاما من الخدمة العامة تكفي، ويريد أن يرحل.
ما هي الاعتبارات، ولماذا لا يذهب الآن؟
سليمان: لا نريد حالة من الفوضى في بلدنا. لو قال سيادة الرئيس، أني سأرحل الآن. من يمكنه تحمل المسئولية؟.
وفقا للدستور، المتحدث - "the speaker" هكذا قالها - سيحصل على سلطات سيادة الرئيس. لكن مع هذه الأجواء، فإن أصحاب الأجندات سيشيعون حالة من عدم الاستقرار في بلدنا.

المذيعة: هل ستعرض نفسك كمرشح للرئاسة؟
سليمان: لا، لا. وفقا لهذا الدستور لا يمكني الترشح. أنا لست من أي حزب، ولا أنتمى لأي حزب.

المذيعة: هل لو كان الدستور يتيح هذا، هل كنت ستترشح للرئاسة؟
سليمان: لا أظن.

المذيعة: لماذا؟
سليمان: لقد أصبحت رجلا عجوزا، وقد قدمت كثيرا لهذه البلد. وليس لدي أية طموحات، لأصبح رئيسا لهذه الدولة. عندما طلب مني سيادة الرئيس أن أصبح نائبه، وافقت في التو، فقط لكي أساعده في هذه الفترة الحرجة.

المذيعة: عندما ترى ما يحدث في شوارع مصر، تونس، والآن في الأردن، واليمن، وسوريا.
هل هذه حركات لشباب صغير يريد التغيير؟
سليمان - قبل أن تتم المذيعة جملتها -: هذا هو التيار الإسلامي الذي يدفع هؤلاء الناس لذلك.

المذيعة: هل تظن هذا؟
سليمان - بنبرة الواثق -: نعم.
المذيعة: ألا تظن أنها حركة نابعة من الشباب الصغير الذي يريد الحصول على حقوقه وحريته؟
سليمان: لا أظن أن هذا ينبع فقط من الشباب. الآخرون يدفعونهم لفعل هذا.

المذيعة: في الكثير من الدول العربية لا توجد ديمقراطية. ألا تظن أن شباب هذه الأيام، الذين يتصلون بالانترنت، ويرون ما يرونه من حولهم. ألا تظن أن تحركاتهم تنبع من القلب؟
سليمان: بلى، التكنولوجيا يسرت لهم التحدث سويا. ولكنها ليست أفكارهم، لقد جاءتهم هذه الأفكار من الخارج.

المذيعة: هل تؤمن بالديمقراطية؟
سليمان: بالتأكيد، لا يوجد من لا يؤمن بالديمقراطية. ولكن متى يتم تطبيق هذه الديمقراطية؟.
يحدث هذا فقط، عندما يكون الناس هنا، لديهم ثقافة الديمقراطية.

المذيعة: نحن نعرف ما تريده المعارضة، ماذا تريد أنت من المعارضة؟
سليمان: أريد من المعارضة أن يفهموا، أننا لا يمكننا فعل غير ما قاله الرئيس مبارك.
ولا يمكنا فعل المزيد. وعندما يأتي رئيس جديد. سيكون لديكم الوقت الكافي، لتفعلون ما تشاءون.

المذيعة: ما هي رسالتك لهذا الشباب الذي مازال معتصما في ميدان التحرير؟
سليمان - بنبرة قوية -: يمكنني فقط أن أقول "اذهبوا لمنازلكم".
لا يمكننا فعل أكثر من هذا، حيث لا يمكننا إخراجهم بالقوة.
كل إنسان يجب أن يعود لبيته، نريد أن تعود الحياة لطبيعتها. لا نريد أي أحد في الشارع.
اذهبوا لأعمالكم. دعوا السائحين يرجعون مرة أخرى. عودوا للحياة العادية. انقذوا اقتصاد هذا البلد.

المذيعة: سيادة نائب الرئيس، شكرا جزيلا لتواجدك معنا.
سليمان: شكرا لك.


لقاء السيد عمر سليمان مع قناة "ABC" السادس من فبراير 2011

----------


## hanoaa

بصوا بقى 
صلوا ع النبى
أنا طبعاً عايزة أرد على كل المشاركات اللى أنا دخلت لقيتها
بس مافيش وقت 
الأنفلونزا هديت حيلى و عطلتنى حتى عن مظاهرة النهاردة 
فاهرد فى المجمل 
سارة حمدالله على سلامتك من التحرير 
و يا بختك و ياريتنى كنت هناك
ابن طيبة ماينفعش تمشى من المنتدى ده ميدان التحرير بتاعنا 
لو كل واحد مننا واجه أى وجهة نظر تانية بالإنسحاب عمرنا ماهنوصل للحرية
كده يبقى بكرة الصبح مش هانلاقى و لا بنى آدم فى التحرير
ابن البلدكون الناس بتحاول تعرض وجهة نظرها و بتدافع عنها و بتحاول تقنع الناس بيها مش غلط
و مش معناه إنه مافيش ديموقراطية 
لأ
إحنا بنحاول نعرض كل وجهات النظر بنحاول نسمع بعض
نقنع بعض
إحنا دلوقت محتاجين نكون على قلب رجل واحد علشان دمنا مايروحش هدر
أستاذ إبراهيمالخلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
حضرتك عرضت آراء علماء الدين فى هل من ماتوا فى التحرير قتلة أم شهداء؟؟؟
هلى الوقوف فى وجه الحاكم الظالم يجوز شرعاً أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياسيدى حسابهم عند ربى 
إنما الأعمال بالنيات و إنما لكل إمرءٍ مانوى
و بعدين حضرتك عرضت جزء و فى ناس تانى عرضت رأى مخالف
و على حد علمى إن فى قضايا خلافية أنا طبعاً ماعرفش دى منها و لا لأ
بس فى إختلاف مذاهب و فى تباين فى الآراء 
و مش إحنا اللى هانحاسبهم حسابهم عند ربى
يا كل المنتدىإحنا يهمنا بهية
مصر
امبارح كانت إيه و النهاردة بقيت إيه و بكرة هاتبقى إيه و مش هاتبقى حاجة طول ماحنا بناقر كده
خلوا بالكوا من بهية

----------


## nariman

> المذيعة: عندما ترى ما يحدث في شوارع مصر، تونس، والآن في الأردن، واليمن، وسوريا.
> هل هذه حركات لشباب صغير يريد التغيير؟
> سليمان - قبل أن تتم المذيعة جملتها -: هذا هو التيار الإسلامي الذي يدفع هؤلاء الناس لذلك.
> 
> المذيعة: هل تظن هذا؟
> سليمان - بنبرة الواثق -: نعم.
> المذيعة: ألا تظن أنها حركة نابعة من الشباب الصغير الذي يريد الحصول على حقوقه وحريته؟
> سليمان: لا أظن أن هذا ينبع فقط من الشباب. الآخرون يدفعونهم لفعل هذا.
> 
> ...


بالظبط 
دي ترجمة الجزء اللي حطيته هنا فيديو وقلت ان عمر سليمان مكنش موفق ابدااا
أصلا كلامه صدمني للحظة 
حسيته بيظهر الوجه الحقيقي للنظام..رجال النظام مهما اتبدلت مواقعهم
حسيت بدهشة ازاي واحد زي عمر سليمان يقع فى التناقض ده 
الحوار شافه ملايين لغاية اللحظة اللي بكتب فيها دي وكمان شوية حتلاقيه مترجم للناس اللي متعرفش انجليزي
ازاي يقول على التليفزيون المصري من أيام انها ثورة مباركة ومطالب مشروعة للشباب الواعي
وبعدها يطلع بره يقول الكلام ده !!! 
نغمة الاخوان اللي حتى الغرب مش داخلة عليه المرة دي
والطامة الكبرى حكاية اننا شعب غير مدرك للديموقراطية

فاكرين السيد أحمد نظيف لما طلع من فترة وقال تصريحه الشهير ان الشعب لم ينضج بعد
نفس الكلام قاله عمر سليمان بس الفرق هو اختلاف الظرف اللي احنا فيه
ودي الكارثة ..

بصراحة الشك عندي زاد بعد ما سمعت كلامه ده
الناس دي غير انها بتستعبطنا لكن شكلها بتدبر حاجة

ربنا يستر

----------


## ابن البلد

ههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

نقلاً عن اليوم السابعنشرت صحيفة الفاينانشيال تايمز بعض وثائق ويكيليكس التى تكشف عن إحباط اتجاه فى مؤسسة الرئاسة لتعيين عمر سليمان نائبا للرئيس ، بتأثير السيدة الأولى ، وهو ما تجلى فى تراجع الرئيس مبارك عن وعده، قبل عدة سنوات، بتعيين سليمان نائبا له.

وتشير الوثيقة إلى أن سليمان، الذى عمل رئيسا للمخابرات المصرية العامة منذ 1993 وحتى تسميته نائبا للرئيس يوم 29 يناير من هذا العام، كان ينظر إليه باعتباره الخليفة الأنسب للرئيس مبارك منذ أكثر من عقد.

وتزعم برقية صادرة فى مايو 2007، أن صديقاً شخصياً أبلغ السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة بشأن إحباط سليمان من كسر الرئيس مبارك تعهداته له، بعد بروز طموحات جمال الرئاسية.

وعلى الرغم من اعتقاد السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة احتمال إتمام مسلسل التوريث، أضافت الوثائق أن دبلوماسيين غربيين تحدثوا كثيرا خلال عام 2010 بشأن تضاؤل فرص جمال فى اللحاق بالرئاسة، مشيرين وقتها إلى سليمان باعتباره الخليفة الأنسب. 

وبالنسبة لموقف سليمان من التوريث، فكما تنقل البرقية عن الصديق المزعوم أن رئيس جهاز الاستخبارات السابق يكره فكرة أن يكون جمال رئيسا للبلاد. 

وتشير برقية أخرى مكتوبة فى أبريل 2006 إلى أن سلطة ونفوذ السيدة الأولى سوزان مبارك كانت مفتاح بروز جمال باعتباره المرشح للرئاسة.. ففى سعيها نحو تمهيد الطريق لابنها، منعت الرئيس مبارك من تعيين نائب له، والذى كان من المفترض أن يكون عمر سليمان.

وذكرت السفارة فى برقيتها أنه وفقا لمصادر خاصة فإن سوزان أقنعت مبارك بعدم تسمية نائب له.. وتضيف وثيقة أخرى بتاريخ مارس 2006 أن السيدة الأولى كانت لاعباً سياسياً داهية. 

وهذا ما جعل السفارة الأمريكية تضع السيدة الأولى فى عين الاعتبار بوصفها واحدة من الخمس شخصيات الأكثر تأثيرًا على الرئيس، مشددة على الحاجة لفتح قنوات اتصال معها.. وتختم البرقية أن سوزان مبارك استطاعت تقوية الجناح الإصلاحى السياسى للقيادة.

----------


## ابن البلد

> ابن البلدكون الناس بتحاول تعرض وجهة نظرها و بتدافع عنها و بتحاول تقنع الناس بيها مش غلط
> و مش معناه إنه مافيش ديموقراطية 
> لأ
> إحنا بنحاول نعرض كل وجهات النظر بنحاول نسمع بعض
> نقنع بعض
> إحنا دلوقت محتاجين نكون على قلب رجل واحد علشان دمنا مايروحش هدر
> 
> يا كل المنتدىإحنا يهمنا بهية
> مصر
> ...


معلش 
hanoaa
انا مش مضايق من عرض وجهة نظر أي شخص
ولا مضايق من أن ناس تحاول تقنع ناس 

لكن اللي يضايق هو فرض أن وجهة نظري هي السليمة وكل من يخالفها فهو
مغفل
كما أشارت مصراوية جدا في احد المشاركات المحذوفة
أو
خاين
عميل
أعمى
متآمر
جاهل
كما اشار البعض الآخر


وفي كل مشاركة كنت اكرر

أننا متفقين على الرحيل
ولكن نختلف في الوقت 

منا من يريد بقائه لإنتهاء المدة ومن من يريد رحيله فورا

والأهم من كل هذا
هو عدم التهكم على الرئيس تحت أي ظرف من الظروف فهو مازال رئيس الدولة

وزي ما انتي قلتي
أحنا اللي يهمنا مصر

----------


## قلب مصر

مساء وصباح ثوري عليكم جميعا


اليوم النهاردة كان من أجمل أيام الثورة

الشعب بكل طوائفه النهاردة كانوا في الميدان

أصدقكم القول لم أكن أنوي الذهاب اليوم للتحرير

لكن وبحكم العادة 

وبحكم الداء العضال الذي لا أنتوي الشفاء منه وهو حب مصر 

وجدتني وأنا اشتري الخضار والفاكهة من السوق 

ومش معايا موبايل ومش معايا شنطتي

لقيت الناس ماشية بتهتف هتفت معاهم وانا شايلة البطاطس والبرتقال

وإذ فجأة لقيت نفسي وصلت لميدان التحرير

 أحمل في يدي أكياس التسوق التي اشتريتها

وشاهدت الآلاف بل مئات الألوف من المصريين

 ويمكن يكونوا وصلوا لمليون مش عارفة

كلهم بيهتفوا بنفس واحد لمصر

عايزة أقولكم على حاجة مهمة 

أن النهاردة كان أكتر عدد لتجمع المصريين في ميدان التحرير اكتر من أي يوم

لدرجة أن ميدان باب اللوق انضم للتظاهر رغما عنه كامتداد طبيعي لميدان التحرير

وكمان شارع القصر العيني كان منضم للتظاهر بكل كيانه

وشاهدت يافطات من أجمل ما رأيت يحملها شباب واعي مثقف 

واعي بالأزمة وما وراءها

عندي كلام كتير قوي ححكيلكم عليه 

وخصوصا أني رجعت طبعا من غير البرتقال والعيش والجبن اللي اشتريتهم

وزعتهم على المتظاهرين 

واهو قولت ابقى من القوى الشعبية اللي بتمول المتظاهرين

بدل ما يقولوا بيتمولوا من برة

وعلى فكرة الوعي بالثورة ملقيتوش في ميدان التحرير فقط

لاء لقيت عربية البرتقال اللي اشتريت منها عليها علم مصري بيرفرف

بيعلن حرية الرأي الكاملة لجميع ثمرات البرتقال

 وحقها في التظاهر السلمي 

والوقوف بنظام على العربية لإبداء حقها الدستوري

فيمن يشتريها ومن يأكلها 

ولقيت بياع العيش شاب مصري رابط بندانة على راسه عليها علم مصر 

عايز يبيع العيش اللي على القفص بسرعة علشان يلحق المظاهرات في التحرير

ولقيت بياع البطاطس بيهتف للبطاطس الحرة المستقلة

وبينادي بديمقراطية الحوار ما بين البائع والشاري

وحسيت التغيير في عيون وقلوب الأطفال وهما ماشيين في الشارع شايلين اعلام وبيغنوا لمصر

الناس مبقيتش زهقانة وطهقانة من الوضع زي ما كتير فاكر 

بالعكس الثورة ظاهرة في قلوبهم وروحهم 

وكلهم حاسين ان التغيير مش حيحصل بالفعل إلا لما رأس النظام يتغير

شوفت وشوفت وشوفت كتير

عايزة احكيلكم عليه

وكمان عايزة ارد على مداخلات كتير قوي اتكتب هنا

حرجع لكم تاني

----------


## hanoaa

طبعاً كل الناس عارفين إن السيد الرئيس قام بتعديل المادة 82 من الدستور
اللى واضح إنه مابقاش دستور
بقى عامل زى الفستان اللى مليان رقع سورى يعنى فى التعبير
سيادته عدل الماده 82 الخاصة بتعيين نائب لسيادته و صلاحيات النائب إللى ياعينى بعد التعديل إتحرم من كل الصلاحيات
يا حرام سيادته بقى نايب من غير ................

----------


## hanoaa

ياريت إللى عنده نسخة من الدستور يحطلنا كده مادة مادة نمزمز فيه
أنا كان عندى نسخة منه بس مش عارفه راحت فين
يا كل أبناء مصرتصبحوا على مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

> من أهم الحاجات اللي بتلفت نظري في عمر سليمان من فترة طويلة انه بيعرف ينتقي كلامه
> سياسي محنك بجد
> بس هنا أعتقد انه مكنش موفق
> 
> 
> ياترى ليه مقالش الكلام ده على التليفزيون الرسمي
> !!!


أنا لما شوفت الفيديو ده 
عرفت قد ايه الرئيس محنك في لقائته وفي ردوده وكلماته التي يستخدمها في أي لقاء مثل تلك اللقاءات

التلفزيون المصري ده في الضياععع بنقول
مازل منشغل مسلسل رحلة البحث عن فضيحة هههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

خدوا دي على ما ارجعلكم تاني

أيام الغضب

----------


## د. أمل

يا نهاركم أبيض 
هو كل يوم ألاقى 10 صفحات زيادة
يا ريت حد يتبرع و يبقى يلخص آخر 10 صفحات كل يوم

الظاهر إن ده ميدان التحرير بتاع المنتدى
حأحاول اقرأ اللى أقدر عليه

----------


## قلب مصر

ايوة يا عزيزتي داو داو 
هنا ملتقى الثوار بجميع آرائهم واختلافاتهم 
انا لسه في صفحة 30 عايزة اقرأ كل المشاركات الجميلة المكتوبة
بصراحة كل المشاركات جميلة وثرية 
حتى باختلافها في آرائها حتى بعدم اقتناع البعض حتى بالرؤى المتباينة
شكل جميل ووعي رائع

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا نهاركم أبيض 
> هو كل يوم ألاقى 10 صفحات زيادة
> يا ريت حد يتبرع و يبقى يلخص آخر 10 صفحات كل يوم
> 
> الظاهر إن ده ميدان التحرير بتاع المنتدى
> حأحاول اقرأ اللى أقدر عليه


لا مينفعش يتلخص
لازم تقرأي

ده في حاجات كتيرة هتفوتك

وبعدين أخبار كتيرة 
خدي وقتك 
 :f: 
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> ياريت إللى عنده نسخة من الدستور يحطلنا كده مادة مادة نمزمز فيه
> أنا كان عندى نسخة منه بس مش عارفه راحت فين
> يا كل أبناء مصرتصبحوا على مصر


بس كدة يا هنوءة حالا يكون عندك الدستور المصري بكل مواده 
وياريت كلنا نشوف المواد الموجودة اللي محتاجة تتغير ونتناقش فيها
لأن بالفعل كان بالنسبة لي مفاجأة لما لقيت نفسي أول مرة أقرا الدستور من 6 أيام فقط
وشوفت المادة 88 اللي مجابش الريس سيرتها وفعلا لقيتها متظبطة ومتفصلة على أشخاص بعينهم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يا نهاركم أبيض 
> هو كل يوم ألاقى 10 صفحات زيادة
> يا ريت حد يتبرع و يبقى يلخص آخر 10 صفحات كل يوم
> 
> الظاهر إن ده ميدان التحرير بتاع المنتدى
> حأحاول اقرأ اللى أقدر عليه


ههههههههههههه والله نفس المعاناة يا دكتورة اللى بعانيها كل مرة 
المشاركات كتيرة جدا وبجد مش بعرف اتابعها كلها 
عموما فكرة هايلة ان حد يلخص لنا المشاركات 
هل من متطوع يا جماعة  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

نص دستور جمهورية مصر العربية

أولاً : وثيقة إعلان الدستور


نحن جماهير شعب مصر العامل على هذه الأرض المجيدة منذ فجر التاريخ والحضارة .

نحن جماهير هذا الشعب فى قرى مصر وحقولها ومدنها ومصانعها ومواطن العمل والعلم فيها وفى كل موقع يشارك فى صنع الحياة على ترابها أو يشارك فى شرف الدفاع عن هذا التراب.

نحن جماهير هذا الشعب المؤمن بتراثه الروحى الخالد والمطمئن إلى إيمانه العميق والمعتز بشرف الإنسان والإنسانية .

نحن جماهير هذا الشعب الذى يحمل إلى جانب أمانة التاريخ مسئولية أهداف عظيمة للحاضر والمستقبل بذورها النضال الطويل الشاق الذى ارتفعت معه على المسيرة العظمى للأمة العربية رايات الحرية والاشتراكية والوحدة.

نحن جماهير شعب مصر : باسم الله وبعون الله نلتزم إلى غير ما حد وبدون قيد أو شرط أن نبذل كل الجهود لنحقق :


أولاً : السلام لعالمنا عن تصميم بأن السلام لايقوم إلا على العدل وبأن التقدم السياسى والاجتماعى لكل الشعوب لايمكن أن يجرى أو يتم إلا بحرية هذه الشعوب وبإرادتها المستقلة ، وبأن أى حضارة لايمكن أن تستحق اسماً إلا مبرأة من نظام الاستغلال مهما كانت صوره وألوانه .


ثانياً : الوحدة أمل أمتنا العربية: عن يقين بأن الوحدة العربية نداء تاريخ ، ودعوة مستقبل ، وضرورة مصير .. وأنها لا يمكن أن تتحقق إلا فى حماية أمة قادرة على دفع وردع أى تهديد مهما كان مصدره ، ومهما كانت الدعاوى التى تسانده.


ثالثاً : التطوير المستمر للحياة فى وطننا: عن إيمان بأن التحدى الحقيقى الذى تواجهه الأوطان هو تحقيق التقدم .. والتقدم لايحدث تلقائياً أو بمجرد الوقوف عند إطلاق الشعارات ، وإنما القوة الدافعة لهذا التقدم هى إطلاق جميع الإمكانيات والملكات الخلاقة والمبدعة لشعبنا الذى سجل فى كل العصور إسهامه عن طريق العمل وحده فى أداء دوره الحضارى لنفسه وللإنسانية .
لقد خاض شعبنا تجربة تلو أخرى ، وقدم أثناء ذلك واسترشد خلال ذلك بتجارب غنية وطنية وقومية وعالمية ، عبرت عن نفسها فى نهاية مطافٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍِِ طويل بالوثائق الأساسية لثورة 23 يوليه سنة 1952 التى قادها تحالف القوى العاملة فى شعبنا المناضل ، والذى استطاع بوعيه العميق وحسه المرهف ، أن يحافظ على جوهرها الأصيل وأن يصحح دواماً وباستمرار مسارها ، وأن يحقق بها تكاملاً يصل إلى حد الوحدة الكلية بين العلم والإيمان ، وبين الحرية السياسسة والحرية الاجتماعية، وبين الاستقلال الوطنى والانتماء القومى ، وبين عالمية الكفاح الإنسانى من أجل تحرير الانسان سياسة واقتصاداً وثقافة وفكراً، والحرب ضد كل قوى رواسب التخلف والسيطرة والاستغلال .


رابعاً: الحرية لإنسانية المصرى: عن إدراك لحقيقة أن إنسانية الإنسان وعزته هى الشعاع الذى هدى ووجه خط سير التطور الهائل الذى قطعته البشرية نحو مثلها الأعلى .
إن كرامة الفرد انعكاس طبيعى لكرامة الوطن ؛ ذلك أن الفرد هو حجر الأساس فى بناء الوطن ، وبقيمة الفرد وبعمله وبكرامته تكون مكانة الوطن وقوته وهيبته .

إن سيادة القانون ليست ضماناً مطلوباً لحرية الفرد فحسب ، لكنها الأساس الوحيد لمشروعية السلطة فى نفس الوقت .
إن صيغة تحالف قوى الشعب العاملة ليست سبيلاً للصراع الاجتماعى نحو التطور التاريخى ، ولكنها فى هذا العصر الحديث ومناخه ووسائله ، صمام أمان يصون وحدة القوى العاملة فى الوطن ، ويحقق إزالة المتناقضات فيما بينها فى التفاعل الديمقراطى .

نحن جماهير شعب مصر .. تصميماً وعرفاناً بحق الله ورسالاته ، وبحق الوطن والأمة ، وبحق المبدأ والمسئولية الإنسانية.
وباسم الله وبعون الله .. نعلن فى هذا اليوم الحادى عشر من شهر سبتمبر سنة 1971أننا نقبل ونعلن ونمنح لأنفسنا هذا الدستور مؤكدين عزمنا الأكيد على الدفاع عنه وعلى حمايته وعلى تأكيد احترامه . 

ثانيا : دستور جمهورية مصر العربية
الباب الأول : الدولة


المادة (1)
جمهورية مصر العربية دولة نظامها ديمقراطى يقوم على أساس المواطنة. والشعب المصرى جزء من الأمة العربية يعمل على تحقيق وحدتها الشاملة.

المادة (2)
الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع.

المادة (3)
السيادة للشعب وحده، وهو مصدر السلطات، ويمارس الشعب هذه السيادة ويحميها، ويصون الوحدة الوطنية على الوجه المبين في الدستور.

المادة (4)
يقوم الاقتصاد فى جمهورية مصر العربية على تنمية النشاط الاقتصادي والعدالة الاجتماعية وكفالة الأشكال المختلفة للملكية ، والحفاظ على حقوق العمال.

المادة (5)
يقوم النظام السياسى فـى جمهورية مصر العربية على أساس تعدد الأحزاب وذلك فـى إطار المقومات والمبادئ الأساسية للمجتمع المصرى المنصوص عليها فـى الدستور. وينظم القانون الأحزاب السياسية. وللمواطنين حق تكوين الأحزاب السياسية وفقا للقانون. ولا تجوز مباشرة أى نشاط سياسى أو قيام أحزاب سياسية على أية مرجعية دينية أو أساس ديني، أو بناء على التفرقة بسبب الجنس أو الأصل.

المادة (6)
الجنسية المصرية ينظمها القانون .


الباب الثاني
المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع
الفصل الأول : المقومات الاجتماعية والخلقية

المادة (7)
يقوم المجتمع على التضامن الاجتماعي.
المادة (8)
تكفل الدولة تكافؤ الفرص لجميع المواطنين.

المادة (9)
الأسرة أساس المجتمع، قوامها الدين والأخلاق والوطنية. وتحرص الدولة على الحفاظ على الطابع الأصيل للأسرة المصرية وما يتمثل فيه من قيم وتقاليد، مع تأكيد هذا الطابع وتنميته فى العلاقات داخل المجتمع المصري.

المادة (10)
تكفل الدولة حماية الأمومة والطفولة، وترعى النشء والشباب، وتوفر لهم الظروف المناسبة لتنمية ملكاتهم.

المادة (11)
تكفل الدولة التوفيق بين واجبات المرأة نحو الأسرة وعملها في المجتمع، ومساواتها بالرجل في ميادين الحياة السياسية والاجتماعية والثقافية والاقتصادية، دون إخلال بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.

المادة (12)
يلتزم المجتمع برعاية الأخلاق وحمايتها، والتمكين للتقاليد المصرية الأصيلة، وعليه مراعاة المستوى الرفـيع للتربية الدينية والقيم الخلقية والوطنية، والتراث التاريخى للشعب، والحقائق العلمية، والآداب العامة، وذلك فـى حدود القانون. وتلتزم الدولة بإتباع هذه المبادئ والتمكين لها.

المادة (13)
العمل حق وواجب وشرف تكفله الدولة، ويكون العاملون الممتازون محل تقدير الدولة والمجتمع. ولا يجوز فرض أي عمل جبراً على المواطنين إلا بمقتضى قانون ولأداء خدمة عامة وبمقابل عادل.

المادة (14)
الوظائف العامة حق للمواطنين، وتكليف للقائمين بها لخدمة الشعب، وتكفل الدولة حمايتهم وقيامهم بأداء واجباتهم في رعاية مصالح الشعب، ولا يجوز فصلهم بغير الطريق التأديبي إلا في الأحوال التي يحددها القانون.

المادة (15)
للمحاربين القدماء والمصابين في الحرب أو بسببها ولزوجات الشهداء وأبنائهم الأولوية في فرص العمل وفقا للقانون.

المادة (16)
تكفل الدولة الخدمات الثقافية والاجتماعية والصحية، وتعمل بوجه خاص على توفيرها للقرية في يسر وانتظام رفعاً لمستواها.

المادة (17)
تكفل الدولة خدمات التأمين الاجتماعي والصحي، ومعاشات العجز عن العمل والبطالة والشيخوخة للمواطنين جميعاً ، وذلك وفقا للقانون.

المادة (18)
التعليم حق تكفله الدولة، وهو إلزامي في المرحلة الابتدائية، وتعمل الدولة على مد الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى. وتشرف على التعليم كله، وتكفل استقلال الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمي، وذلك كله بما يحقق الربط بينه وبين حاجات المجتمع والإنتاج.

المادة (19)
التربية الدينية مادة أساسية في مناهج التعليم العام.

المادة (20)
التعليم في مؤسسات الدولة التعليمية مجاني في مراحله المختلفة.

المادة (21)
محو الأمية واجب وطني تجند كل طاقات الشعب من أجل تحقيقه.

المادة (22)
إنشاء الرتب المدنية محظور. 

الفصل الثاني : المقومات الاقتصادية

المادة (23)
ينظم الاقتصاد القومي وفقاً لخطة تنمية شاملة تكفل زيادة الدخل القومي، وعدالة التوزيع، ورفع مستوى المعيشة، والقضاء على البطالة، وزيادة فرص العمل، وربط الأجر بالإنتاج، وضمان حد أدنى للأجور، ووضع حد أعلى يكفل تقريب الفروق بين الدخول.

المادة (24)
ترعى الدولة الإنتاج ، وتعمل على تحقيق التنمية الاقتصادية، والاجتماعية.

المادة (25)
لكل مواطن نصيب في الناتج القومي يحدده القانون بمراعاة عمله أو ملكيته غير المستغلة.

المادة (26)
للعاملين نصيب في إدارة المشروعات وفى أرباحها، ويلتزمون بتنمية الإنتاج وتنفيذ الخطة في وحداتهم الإنتاجية وفقا للقانون. والمحافظة على أدوات الإنتاج واجب وطني. ويكون تمثيل العمال في مجالس إدارة وحدات القطاع العام في حدود خمسين في المائة من عدد أعضاء هذه المجالس، وتعمل الدولة على أن يكفل القانون لصغار الفلاحين وصغار الحرفيين ثمانين في المائة في عضوية مجالس إدارة الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية والجمعيات التعاونية الصناعية.

المادة (27)
يشترك المنتفعون في إدارة مشروعات الخدمات ذات النفع العام والرقابة عليها وفقا للقانون.

المادة (28)
ترعى الدولة المنشآت التعاونية بكل صورها، وتشجع الصناعات الحرفية بما يكفل تطوير الإنتاج وزيادة الدخل. وتعمل الدولة على دعم الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية وفق الأسس العلمية الحديثة.

المادة (29)
تخضع الملكية لرقابة الشعب وتحميها الدولة، وهى ثلاثة أنواع: الملكية العامة، والملكية التعاونية، والملكية الخاصة.

المادة (30)
الملكية العامة هى ملكية الشعب، وتتمثل فـى ملكية الدولة والأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة.

المادة (31)
الملكية التعاونية هي ملكية الجمعيات التعاونية، ويكفل القانون رعايتها ويضمن لها الإدارة الذاتية.

المادة (32)
الملكية الخاصة تتمثل في رأس المال غير المستغل، وينظم القانون أداء وظيفتها الاجتماعية في خدمة الاقتصاد القومي وفى إطار خطة التنمية، دون انحراف أو استغلال، ولا يجوز أن تتعارض في طرق استخدامها مع الخير العام للشعب.

المادة (33)
للملكية العامة حرمة، وحمايتها ودعمها واجب على كل مواطن وفقا للقانون.

المادة (34)
الملكية الخاصة مصونة، ولا يجوز فرض الحراسة عليها إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون وبحكم قضائي، ولا تنزع الملكية إلا للمنفعة العامة ومقابل تعويض وفقاً للقانون. وحق الإرث فيها مكفول.

المادة (35)
لا يجوز التأميم إلا لاعتبارات الصالح العام وبقانون، ومقابل تعويض.

المادة (36)
المصادرة العامة للأموال محظورة، ولا تجوز المصادرة الخاصة إلا بحكم قضائي.

المادة (37)
يعين القانون الحد الأقصى للملكية الزراعية، ويضمن حماية الفلاح والعامل الزراعى من الاستغلال.>

المادة (38)
يقوم النظام الضريبي على العدالة الاجتماعية.

المادة (39)
الادخار واجب وطني تحميه الدولة وتشجعه وتنظمه.


الباب الثالث : الحريات والحقوق والواجبات العامة

المادة (40)
المواطنون لدى القانون سواء، وهم متساوون في الحقوق والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة.

المادة (41)
الحرية الشخصية حق طبيعي وهى مصونة لا تمس، وفيما عدا حالة التلبس لا يجوز القبض على أحد أو تفتيشه أو حبسه أو تقييد حريته بأي قيد أو منعه من التنقل إلا بأمر تستلزمه ضرورة التحقيق وصيانة أمن المجتمع، ويصدر هذا الأمر من القاضي المختص أو النيابة العامة، وذلك وفقا لأحكام القانون. ويحدد القانون مدة الحبس الاحتياطي.

المادة (42)
كل مواطن يقبض عليه أو يحبس أو تقيد حريته بأي قيد تجب معاملته بما يحفظ عليه كرامة الإنسان، ولا يجوز إيذاؤه بدنياً أو معنوياً، كما لا يجوز حجزه أو حبسه في غير الأماكن الخاضعة للقوانين الصادرة بتنظيم السجون. وكل قول يثبت أنه صدر من مواطن تحت وطأة شئ مما تقدم أو التهديد بشئ منه يهدر ولا يعول عليه.

المادة (43)
لا يجوز إجراء أي تجربة طبية أو علمية على أي إنسان بغير رضائه الحر.

المادة (44)
للمساكن حرمة فلا يجوز دخولها ولا تفتيشها إلا بأمر قضائي مسبب وفقا لأحكام القانون.

المادة (45)
لحياة المواطنين الخاصة حرمة يحميها القانون. وللمراسلات البريدية والبرقية والمحادثات التليفونية وغيرها من وسائل الاتصال حرمة، وسريتها مكفولة، ولا تجوز مصادرتها أو الإطلاع عليها أو رقابتها إلا بأمر قضائي مسبب ولمدة محددة ووفقا لأحكام القانون.

المادة (46)
تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية.

المادة (47)
حرية الرأي مكفولة، ولكل إنسان التعبير عن رأيه ونشره بالقول أو الكتابة أو التصوير أو غير ذلك من وسائل التعبير في حدود القانون، والنقد الذاتي والنقد البناء ضمان لسلامة البناء الوطني.

المادة (48)
حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر ووسائل الإعلام مكفولة، والرقابة على الصحف محظورة وإنذارها أو وقفها أو إلغاؤها بالطريق الإداري محظور، ويجوز استثناء في حالة إعلان الطوارئ أو زمن الحرب أن يفرض على الصحف والمطبوعات ووسائل الإعلام رقابة محددة في الأمور التي تتصل بالسلامة العامة أو أغراض الأمن القومي، وذلك كله وفقا للقانون.

المادة (49)
تكفل الدولة للمواطنين حرية البحث العلمي والإبداع الأدبي والفني والثقافي، وتوفر وسائل التشجيع اللازمة لتحقيق ذلك.

المادة (50)
لا يجوز أن تحظر على أي مواطن الإقامة في جهة معينة ولا أن يلزم بالإقامة في مكان معين إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون.

المادة (51)
لا يجوز إبعاد أي مواطن عن البلاد أو منعه من العودة إليها.

المادة (52)
للمواطنين حق الهجرة الدائمة أو الموقوتة إلى الخارج، وينظم القانون هذا الحق وإجراءات وشروط الهجرة ومغادرة البلاد.

المادة (53)
تمنح الدولة حق الالتجاء السياسي لكل أجنبي اضطهد بسبب الدفاع عن مصالح الشعوب أو حقوق الإنسان أو السلام أو العدالة. وتسليم اللاجئين السياسيين محظور.

المادة (54)
للمواطنين حق الاجتماع الخاص في هدوء غير حاملين سلاحاً ودون حاجة إلى إخطار سابق، ولا يجوز لرجال الأمن حضور اجتماعاتهم الخاصة. والاجتماعات العامة والمواكب والتجمعات مباحة في حدود القانون.

المادة (55)
للمواطنين حق تكوين الجمعيات على الوجه المبين في القانون، ويحظر إنشاء جمعيات يكون نشاطها معادياً لنظام المجتمع أو سرياً أو ذا طابع عسكري.

المادة (56)
إنشاء النقابات والاتحادات على أساس ديمقراطى حق يكفله القانون، وتكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية. وينظم القانون مساهمة النقابات والاتحادات فـى تنفـيذ الخطط والبرامج الاجتماعية، وفى رفع مستوى الكفاية بين أعضائها وحماية أموالها. وهى ملزمة بمساءلة أعضائها عن سلوكهم فـى ممارسة نشاطهم وفق مواثيق شرف أخلاقية، وبالدفاع عن الحقوق والحريات المقررة قانوناً لأعضائها.

المادة (57)
كل اعتداء على الحرية الشخصية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة التي يكفلها الدستور والقانون جريمة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية ولا المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم، وتكفل الدولة تعويضاً عادلاً لمن وقع عليه الاعتداء.

المادة (58)
الدفاع عن الوطن وأرضه واجب مقدس، والتجنيد إجباري وفقا للقانون.

المادة (59)
حماية البيئة واجب وطني، وينظم القانون التدابير اللازمة للحفاظ على البيئة الصالحة.

المادة (60)
الحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية وصيانة أسرار الدولة واجب على كل مواطن.

المادة (61)
أداء الضرائب والتكاليف العامة واجب وفقا للقانون.

المادة (62)
للمواطن حق الانتخاب وإبداء الرأى فـى الاستفتاء وفقاً لأحكام القانون، ومساهمته فـى الحياة العامة واجب وطني، وينظم القانون حق الترشيح لمجلسى الشعب والشورى ، وفقا لأى نظام انتخابى يحدده. ويجوز أن يأخذ القانون بنظام يجمع بين النظام الفردى ونظام القوائم الحزبية بأية نسبة بينهما يحددها، كما يجوز أن يتضمن حدا أدنى لمشاركة المرأة فـى المجلسين.

المادة (63)
لكل فرد حق مخاطبة السلطات العامة كتابة وبتوقيعه، ولا تكون مخاطبة السلطات العامة باسم الجماعات إلا للهيئات النظامية والأشخاص الاعتبارية.

الباب الرابع : سيادة القانون

المادة (64)
سيادة القانون أساس الحكم في الدولة.

المادة (65)
تخضع الدولة للقانون، واستقلال القضاء وحصانته ضمانان أساسيان لحماية الحقوق والحريات.

المادة (66)
العقوبة شخصية. ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون، ولا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائي، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون.

المادة (67)
المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته في محاكمة قانونية تكفل له فيها ضمانات الدفاع عن نفسه. وكل متهم في جناية يجب أن يكون له محام يدافع عنه.

المادة (68)
التقاضي حق مصون ومكفول للناس كافة، ولكل مواطن حق الالتجاء إلى قاضيه الطبيعي، وتكفل الدولة تقريب جهات القضاء من المتقاضين وسرعة الفصل في القضايا. ويحظر النص في القوانين على تحصين أي عمل أو قرار إداري من رقابة القضاء.

المادة (69)
حق الدفاع أصالة أو بالوكالة مكفول. ويكفل القانون لغير القادرين مالياً وسائل الالتجاء إلى القضاء والدفاع عن حقوقهم.

المادة (70)
لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية إلا بأمر من جهة قضائية، فيما عدا الأحوال التي يحددها القانون.

المادة (71)
يبلغ كل من يقبض عليه أو يعتقل بأسباب القبض عليه أو اعتقاله فوراً، ويكون له حق الاتصال بمن يرى إبلاغه بما وقع أو الاستعانة به على الوجه الذي ينظمه القانون، ويجب إعلانه على وجه السرعة بالتهم الموجهة إليه، وله ولغيره التظلم أمام القضاء من الإجراء الذي قيد حريته الشخصية، وينظم القانون حق التظلم بما يكفل الفصل فيه خلال مدة محددة، وإلا وجب الإفراج حتماً.

المادة (72)
تصدر الأحكام وتنفذ باسم الشعب، ويكون الامتناع عن تنفيذها أو تعطيل تنفيذها من جانب الموظفين العموميين المختصين جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون، وللمحكوم له في هذه الحالة حق رفع الدعوى الجنائية مباشرة إلى المحكمة المختصة.

الباب الخامس : نظام الحكم

الفصل الأول : رئيس الدولة

المادة (73)
رئيس الدولة هو رئيس الجمهورية، ويسهر على تأكيد سيادة الشعب وعلى احترام الدستور ، وسيادة القانون ، وحماية الوحدة الوطنية، والعدالة الاجتماعية، ويرعى الحدود بين السلطات لضمان تأدية دورها فـى العمل الوطني.

المادة (74)

لرئيس الجمهورية إذا قام خطر حال وجسيم يهدد الوحدة الوطنية أو سلامة الوطن أو يعوق مؤسسات الدولة عن أداء دورها الدستورى أن يتخذ الإجراءات السريعة لمواجهة هذا الخطر بعد أخذ رأى رئيس مجلس الوزراء ورئيسى مجلسى الشعب والشورى، ويوجه بياناً إلى الشعب، ويجـرى الاستفتاء على ما اتخذه من إجراءات خلال ستين يوما من اتخاذها، ولا يجوز حـل مجلسى الشعب والشورى أثناء ممارسة هذه السلطات.

المادة (75)
يشترط فيمن ينتخب رئيساً للجمهورية أن يكون مصريا من أبوين مصريين، وأن يكون متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، وألا تقل سنه عن أربعين سنة ميلادية.

المادة (76)

ينتخب رئيس الجمهورية عن طريق الاقتراع السرى العام المباشر، ويلزم لقبول الترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية أن يؤيد المتقدم للترشيح مائتان وخمسون عضواً على الأقل من الأعضاء المنتخبين بمجلسى الشعب والشورى والمجالس الشعبية المحلية للمحافظات، على ألا يقل عدد المؤيدين عن خمسة وستين من أعضاء مجلس الشعب، وخمسة وعشرين من أعضاء مجلس الشورى، وعشرة أعضاء من كل مجلس شعبى محلى للمحافظة من أربع عشرة محافظة على الأقل، ويزاد عدد المؤيدين للترشيح من أعضاء كل من مجلسى الشعب والشورى ومن أعضاء المجالس الشعبية المحلية للمحافظات بما يعادل نسبة ما يطرأ من زيادة على عدد أعضاء أى من هذه المجالس، وفـى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يكون التأييد لأكثر من مرشح. وينظم القانون الإجراءات الخاصة بذلك كله.

ولكل حزب من الأحزاب السياسية التى مضى على تأسيسها خمسة أعوام متصلة على الأقل قبل إعلان فتح باب الترشيح، واستمرت طوال هذه المدة فـى ممارسة نشاطها مع حصول أعضائها فـى آخر انتخابات على نسبة 3% على الأقل من مجموع مقاعد المنتخبين فـى مجلسى الشعب والشورى، أو ما يساوى ذلك فـى أحد المجلسين، أن يرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية أحد أعضاء هيئته العليا وفقا لنظامه الأساسى متى مضت على عضويته فـى هذه الهيئة سنة متصلة على الأقل.

واستثناء من حكم الفقرة السابقة، يجوز لكل حزب من الأحزاب السياسية المشار إليها، التى حصل أعضاؤها بالانتخاب على مقعد على الأقل فـى أى من المجلسين فـى آخر انتخابات، أن يرشح فـى أى انتخابات رئاسية تجرى خلال عشر سنوات اعتبارا من أول مايو 2007، أحد أعضاء هيئته العليا وفقا لنظامه الأساسى متى مضت على عضويته فـى هذه الهيئة سنة متصلة على الأقل.

وتقدم طلبات الترشيح إلى لجنة تسمى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية تتمتع بالاستقلال وتشكل من رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا رئيساً وعضوية كل من رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة وأقدم نواب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا وأقدم نواب رئيس محكمة النقض وأقدم نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة وخمسة من الشخصيات العامة المشهود لها بالحياد يختار ثلاثة منهم مجلس الشعب ويختار الاثنين الآخرين مجلس الشورى، وذلك بناء على اقتراح مكتب كل من المجلسين وذلك لمدة خمس سنوات، ويحدد القانون من يحل محل رئيس اللجنة أو أى من أعضائها فـى حالة وجود مانع لديه‏.‏

وتختص هذه اللجنة دون غيرها بما يلي‏:‏

1-‏ إعلان فتح باب الترشيح والإشراف على إجراءاته وإعلان القائمة النهائية للمرشحين‏.

2-‏ الإشراف العام على إجراءات الاقتراع والفرز .

3-‏ إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب.

4-‏ الفصل فـى كافة التظلمات والطعون وفـى جميع المسائل المتعلقة باختصاصها بما فـى ذلك تنازع الاختصاص.

5-‏ وضع لائحة لتنظيم أسلوب عملها وكيفـية ممارسة اختصاصاتها.

وتصدر قراراتها بأغلبية سبعة من أعضائها على الأقل وتكون قراراتها نهائية ونافذة بذاتها غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام أية جهة، كما لا يجوز التعرض لقراراتها بالتأويل أو بوقف التنفـيذ، ويحدد القانون المنظم للانتخابات الرئاسية الاختصاصات الأخرى للجنة.

كما يحدد القانون القواعد المنظمة لترشيح من يخلو مكانه من أحد المرشحين لأى سبب غير التنازل عن الترشيح فـى الفترة بين بدء الترشيح وقبل انتهاء الاقتراع.

ويجرى الاقتراع فـى يوم واحد وتشكل لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية اللجان التى تتولى مراحل العملية الانتخابية والفرز على أن تقوم بالإشراف عليها لجان عامة تشكلها اللجنة من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية، وذلك كله وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التى تحددها اللجنة‏.

ويعلن انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية بحصول المرشحين على الأغلبية المطلقة لعدد الأصوات الصحيحة، فإذا لم يحصل أى من المرشحين على هذه الأغلبية أعيد الانتخاب بعد سبعة أيام على الأقل بين المرشحين اللذين حصلا على أكبر عدد من الأصوات، فإذا تساوى مع ثانيهما غيره فـى عدد الأصوات الصحيحة اشترك فـى انتخابات الإعادة.. وفـى هذه الحالة يعلن فوز من يحصل على أكبر عدد من الأصوات الصحيحة.

ويتم الاقتراع لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية حتى ولو تقدم للترشيح مرشح واحد أو لم يبق سواه بسبب تنازل باقى المرشحين أو لعدم ترشيح أحد غير من خلا مكانه‏..‏ وفـى هذه الحالة يعلن فوز المرشح الحاصل على الأغلبية المطلقة لعدد من أدلوا بأصواتهم الصحيحة، وينظم القانون ما يتبع فـى حالة عدم حصول المرشح على هذه الأغلبية، ويعرض رئيس الجمهورية مشروع القانون المنظم للانتخابات الرئاسية على المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعد إقراره من مجلس الشعب وقبل إصداره لتقرير مدى مطابقته للدستور.

وتصدر المحكمة قرارها فـى هذا الشأن خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ عرض الأمر عليها، فإذا قررت المحكمة عدم دستورية نص أو أكثر من نصوص المشروع رده رئيس الجمهورية إلى مجلس الشعب لإعمال مقتضى هذا القرار، وفـى جميع الأحوال يكون قرار المحكمة ملزماً للكافة ولجميع سلطات الدولة وينشر فـى الجريدة الرسمية خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ صدوره.

المادة (77)
مدة الرئاسة ست سنوات ميلادية تبدأ من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء، ويجوز إعادة انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية لمدد أخرى.

المادة (78)
تبدأ الإجراءات لاختيار رئيس الجمهورية الجديد قبل انتهاء مدة رئيس الجمهورية بستين يوماً، ويجب أن يتم اختياره قبل انتهاء المدة بأسبوع على الأقل، فإذا انتهت هذه المدة دون أن يتم اختيار الرئيس الجديد لأى سبب كان، استمر الرئيس السابق فـى مباشرة مهام الرئاسة حتى يتم اختيار خلفه. وإذا أعلن انتخاب الرئيس الجديد قبل انتهاء مدة سلفه، بدأت مدة رئاسته من اليوم التالى لانتهاء تلك المدة.

المادة (79)
يؤدى الرئيس أمام مجلس الشعب قبل أن يباشر مهام منصبه اليمين الآتية: "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصاً على النظام الجمهوري، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب رعاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه."

المادة (80)
يحدد القانون مرتب رئيس الجمهورية. ولا يسرى تعديل المرتب أثناء مدة الرئاسة التي تقرر فيها التعديل. ولا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يتقاضى أي مرتب أو مكافأة أخرى.

المادة (81)
لا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أثناء مدة رئاسته أن يزاول مهنة حرة أو عملاً تجارياً أو مالياً أو صناعياً، أو أن يشترى أو يستأجر شيئا من أموال الدولة، أو أن يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئاً من أمواله، أو أن يقايضها عليه.

المادة (82)
إذا قام مانع مؤقت يحول دون مباشرة رئيس الجمهورية لاختصاصاته أناب عنه نائب رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس مجلس الوزراء عند عدم وجود نائب لرئيس الجمهورية أو تعذر نيابته عنه. ولا يجوز لمن ينوب عن رئيس الجمهورية طلب تعديل الدستور أو حل مجلس الشعب أو مجلس الشورى أو إقالة الوزارة.

المادة (83)
إذا قدم رئيس الجمهورية استقالته من منصبه وجه كتاب الاستقالة إلى مجلس الشعب.

المادة (84)
فـى حالة خلو منصب رئيس الجمهورية أو عجزه الدائم عن العمل يتولى الرئاسة مؤقتا رئيس مجلس الشعب، وإذا كان المجلس منحلا حل محله رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وذلك بشـرط ألا يرشـح أيهما للرئاسة، مع التقيد بالحظر المنصوص عليه فـى الفقـرة الثانية من المادة 82. ويعلن مجلس الشعب خلو منصب رئيس الجمهورية. ويتم اختيار رئيس الجمهورية خلال مدة لا تجاوز ستين يوما من تاريخ خلو منصب الرئاسة.

المادة (85)
يكون اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بالخيانة العظمى أم بارتكاب جريمة جنائية بناء على اقتراح مقدم من ثلث أعضاء مجلس الشعب على الأقل، ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام إلا بأغلبية ثلثى أعضاء المجلس. ويقف رئيس الجمهورية عن عمله بمجرد صدور قرار الاتهام، ويتولى الرئاسة مؤقتا نائب رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس مجلس الوزراء عند عدم وجود نائب لرئيس الجمهورية أو تعذر نيابته عنه ، مع التقيد بالحظر المنصوص عليه فـى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 82، وذلك لحين الفصل فـى الاتهام. وتكون محاكمة رئيس الجمهورية أمام محكمة خاصة ينظم القانون تشكيلها وإجراءات المحاكمة أمامها ويحدد العقاب، وإذا حكم بإدانته أعفى من منصبه مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات الأخرى.

الفصل الثاني : السلطة التشريعية

المادة (86)
يتولى مجلس الشعب سلطة التشريع، ويقر السياسة العامة للدولة، والخطة العامة للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، والموازنة العامة للدولة، كما يمارس الرقابة على أعمال السلطة التنفيذية، وذلك كله على الوجه المبين في الدستور.

المادة (87)
يحدد القانون الدوائر الانتخابية التي تقسم إليها الدولة، وعدد أعضاء مجلس الشعب المنتخبين، على ألا يقل عن ثلاثمائة وخمسين عضوا، نصفهم على الأقل من العمال والفلاحين، ويكون انتخابهم عن طريق الانتخاب المباشر السري العام. ويبين القانون تعريف العامل والفلاح. ويجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يعين في مجلس الشعب عددا من الأعضاء لا يزيد على عشرة.

المادة (88)
يحدد القانون الشروط الواجب توافرها فـى أعضاء مجلس الشعب، ويبين أحكام الانتخاب والاستفتاء. ويجرى الاقتراع فـى يوم واحد، وتتولى لجنة عليا تتمتع بالاستقلال والحيدة الإشراف على الانتخابات على النحو الذي ينظمه القانون. ويبين القانون اختصاصات اللجنة وطريقة تشكيلها على أن يكون من بين أعضائها أعضاء من هيئات قضائية حاليون وسابقون. وتشكل اللجنة اللجان العامة التي تشرف على الانتخابات على مستوى الدوائر الانتخابية واللجان التي تباشر إجراءات الاقتراع ولجان الفرز ، على أن تشكل اللجان العامة من أعضاء من هيئات قضائية، وأن يتم الفرز تحت إشراف اللجان العامة، وذلك كله وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التي يحددها القانون.

المادة (89)
يجوز للعاملين في الحكومة وفى القطاع العام أن يرشحوا أنفسهم لعضوية مجلس الشعب. وفيما عدا الحالات التي يحددها القانون يتفرغ عضو مجلس الشعب لعضوية المجلس، ويحتفظ له بوظيفته أو عمله وفقا لأحكام القانون.

المادة (90)
يقسم عضو مجلس الشعب أمام المجلس قبل أن يباشر عمله اليمين الآتية: "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصا على سلامة الوطن والنظامالجمهوري، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون."

المادة (91)
يتقاضى أعضاء مجلس الشعب مكافأة يحددها القانون.

المادة (92)
مدة مجلس الشعب خمس سنوات ميلادية من تاريخ أول اجتماع له. ويجرى الانتخاب لتجديد المجلس خلال الستين يوما السابقة على انتهاء مدته.

المادة (93)
يختص المجلس بالفصل في صحة عضوية أعضائه. وتختص محكمة النقض بالتحقيق في صحة الطعون المقدمة إلى المجلس بعد إحالتها إليها من رئيسه. ويجب إحالة الطعن إلى محكمة النقض خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ علم المجلس به، ويجب الانتهاء من التحقيق خلال تسعين يوماً من تاريخ إحالته إلى محكمة النقض. وتعرض نتيجة التحقيق والرأي الذي انتهت إليه المحكمة على المجلس للفصل في صحة الطعن خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ عرض نتيجة التحقيق على المجلس. ولا تعتبر العضوية باطلة إلا بقرار يصدر بأغلبية ثلثي أعضاء المجلس.

المادة (94)
إذا خلا مكان أحد الأعضاء قبل انتهاء مدته وجب شغل مكانه طبقا للقانون خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ إبلاغ المجلس بخلو المكان. وتكون مدة العضو الجديد هى المدة المكملة لمدة عضوية سلفه.

المادة (95)
لا يجوز لعضو مجلس الشعب أثناء مدة عضويته أن يشترى أو يستأجر شيئاً من أموال الدولة، أو أن يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئاً من أمواله أو أن يقايضها عليه، أو أن يبرم مع الدولة عقداً بوصفه ملتزماً أو مورداً أو مقاولاً.

المادة (96)
لا يجوز إسقاط عضوية أحد أعضاء المجلس إلا إذا فقد الثقة والاعتبار، أو فقد أحد شروط العضوية أو صفة العامل أو الفلاح التي انتخب على أساسها أو أخل بواجبات عضويته. ويجب أن يصدر قرار إسقاط العضوية من المجلس بأغلبية ثلثي أعضائه.

المادة (97)
مجلس الشعب هو الذي يقبل استقالة أعضائه.

المادة (98)
لا يؤاخذ أعضاء مجلس الشعب عما يبدونه من الأفكار والآراء في أداء أعمالهم في المجلس أو في لجانه.

المادة (99)
لا يجوز في غير حالة التلبس بالجريمة اتخاذ أية إجراءات جنائية ضد عضو مجلس الشعب إلا بإذن سابق من المجلس. وفى غير دور انعقاد المجلس يتعين أخذ إذن رئيس المجلس. ويخطر المجلس عند أول انعقاد له بما اتخذ من إجراء.

المادة (100)
مدينة القاهرة مقر مجلس الشعب، ويجوز في الظروف الاستثنائية أن يعقد جلساته في مدينة أخرى بناء على طلب رئيس الجمهورية أو أغلبية أعضاء المجلس. واجتماع مجلس الشعب في غير المكان المعد له غير مشروع والقرارات التي تصدر فيه باطلة.

المادة (101)
يدعو رئيس الجمهورية مجلس الشعب للانعقاد للدور السنوي العادي قبل يوم الخميس الثاني من شهر نوفمبر، فإذا لم يدع يجتمع بحكم الدستور في اليوم المذكور، ويدوم دور الانعقاد العادي سبعة أشهر على الأقل. ويفض رئيس الجمهورية دورته العادية. ولا يجوز فضها قبل اعتماد الموازنة العامة للدولة.

المادة (102)
يدعو رئيس الجمهورية مجلس الشعب لاجتماع غير عادى، وذلك في حالة الضرورة، أو بناء على طلب بذلك موقع من أغلبية أعضاء مجلس الشعب. ويعلن رئيس الجمهورية فض الاجتماع غير العادي.

المادة (103)
ينتخب مجلس الشعب رئيسا له ووكيلين في أول اجتماع لدور الانعقاد السنوي العادي لمدة هذا الدور، وإذا خلا مكان أحدهم انتخب المجلس من يحل محله إلى نهاية مدته.

المادة (104)
يضع مجلس الشعب لائحته لتنظيم أسلوب العمل فيه وكيفية ممارسة وظائفه.

المادة (105)
لمجلس الشعب وحده المحافظة على النظام داخله، ويتولى ذلك رئيس المجلس.

المادة (106)
جلسات مجلس الشعب علنية. ويجوز انعقاده في جلسة سرية بناء على طلب رئيس الجمهورية أو الحكومة أو بناء على طلب رئيسه أو عشرين من أعضائه على الأقل. ثم يقرر المجلس ما إذا كانت المناقشة في الموضوع المطروح أمامه تجرى في جلسة علنية أو سرية.

المادة (107)
لا يكون انعقاد المجلس صحيحا إلا بحضور أغلبية أعضائه. ويتخذ المجلس قراراته بالأغلبية المطلقة للحاضرين، وذلك في غير الحالات التي تشترط فيها أغلبية خاصة. ويجرى التصويت على مشروعات القوانين مادة مادة. وعند تساوى الآراء يعتبر الموضوع الذي جرت المناقشة في شأنه مرفوضا.

المادة (108)
لرئيس الجمهورية عند الضرورة وفى الأحوال الاستثنائية وبناء على تفويض من مجلس الشعب بأغلبية ثلثي أعضائه أن يصدر قرارات لها قوة القانون، ويجب أن يكون التفويض لمدة محدودة وأن تبين فيه موضوعات هذه القرارات والأسس التي تقوم عليها، ويجب عرض هذه القرارات على مجلس الشعب في أول جلسة بعد انتهاء مدة التفويض، فإذا لم تعرض أو عرضت ولم يوافق المجلس عليها زال ما كان له من قوة القانون .

المادة (109)
لرئيس الجمهورية ولكل عضو من أعضاء مجلس الشعب حق اقتراح القوانين.

المادة (110)
يحال كل مشروع قانون إلى أحدى لجان المجلس لفحصه وتقديم تقرير عنه، على أنه بالنسبة إلى مشروعات القوانين المقدمة من أعضاء مجلس الشعب فإنها لا تحال إلى تلك اللجنة إلا بعد فحصها أمام لجنة خاصة لإبداء الرأي في جواز نظر المجلس فيها، وبعد أن يقرر المجلس ذلك.

المادة (111)
كل مشروع قانون اقترحه أحد الأعضاء ورفضه المجلس لا يجوز تقدمه ثانية في نفس دور الانعقاد.

المادة (112)
لرئيس الجمهورية حق إصدار القوانين أو الاعتراض عليها.

المادة (113)
إذا اعترض رئيس الجمهورية على مشروع قانون أقره مجلس الشعب رده إليه خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغ المجلس إياه، فإذا لم يرد مشروع القانون في هذا الميعاد اعتبر قانوناً وأصدر. وإذا رد في الميعاد المتقدم إلى المجلس وأقره ثانية بأغلبية ثلثي أعضائه اعتبر قانوناً وأصدر.

المادة (114)
يقر مجلس الشعب الخطة العامة للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ويحدد القانون طريقة إعداد الخطة وعرضها على مجلس الشعب .

المادة (115)
يجب عرض مشروع الموازنة العامة على مجلس الشعب قبل ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل من بدء السنة المالية، ولا تعتبر نافذة إلا بموافقته عليها. ويتم التصويت على مشروع الموازنة بابا بابا. ويجوز لمجلس الشعب أن يعدل النفقات الواردة فـى مشروع الموازنة، عدا التى ترد تنفـيذا لالتزام محدد على الدولة، وإذا ترتب على التعديل زيادة فـى إجمالى النفقات وجب أن يتفق المجلس مع الحكومة على تدبير مصادر للإيرادات بما يحقق إعادة التوازن بينها وبين النفقات. وتصدر الموازنة بقانون يجوز أن يتضمن تعديلا فـى أى قانون قائم بالقدر اللازم لتحقيق هذا التوازن، وإذا لم يتم اعتماد الموازنة الجديدة قبل بدء السنة المالية عمل بالموازنة القديمة لحين اعتمادها. ويحدد القانون طريقة إعداد الموازنة، كما يحدد السنة المالية.

المادة (116)
تجب موافقة مجلس الشعب على نقل أي مبلغ من باب إلى آخر من أبواب الموازنة العامة، وكذلك على كل مصروف غير وارد بها. أو زائد في تقديراتها، وتصدر بقانون.

المادة (117)
يحدد القانون أحكام موازنات المؤسسات والهيئات العامة وحساباتها.

المادة (118)
يجب عرض الحساب الختامى لميزانية الدولة على مجلس الشعب فـى مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء السنة المالية، ويتم التصويت عليه بابا بابا، ويصدر بقانون. كما يجب عرض التقرير السنوى للجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات وملاحظاته على مجلس الشعب. وللمجلس أن يطلب من الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات أية بيانات أو تقارير أخرى.

المادة (119)
إنشاء الضرائب العامة وتعديلها أو إلغاؤها لا يكون إلا بقانون ولا يعفى أحد من أدائها إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون. ولا يجوز تكليف أحد أداء غير ذلك من الضرائب أو الرسوم إلا في حدود القانون.

المادة (120)
ينظم القانون القواعد الأساسية لجباية الأموال العامة وإجراءات صرفها.

المادة (121)
لا يجوز للسلطة التنفيذية عقد قروض أو الارتباط بمشروع يترتب عليه إنفاق مبالغ من خزانة الدولة في فترة مقبلة إلا بموافقة مجلس الشعب.

المادة (122)
يعين القانون قواعد منح المرتبات والمعاشات والتعويضات والإعانات والمكافآت التي تتقرر على خزانة الدولة. وينظم القانون حالات الاستثناء منها والجهات التي تتولى تطبيقها.

المادة (123)
يحدد القانون القواعد والإجراءات الخاصة بمنح الالتزامات المتعلقة باستغلال موارد الثروة الطبيعية والمرافق العامة، كما يبين أحوال التصرف بالمجان في العقارات المملوكة للدولة والنزول عن أموالها المنقولة والقواعد والإجراءات المنظمة لذلك.

المادة (124)
لكل عضو من أعضاء مجلس الشعب أن يوجه إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو احد نوابه أو أحد الوزراء أو نوابهم أسئلة في أي موضوع يدخل في اختصاصاتهم. وعلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو نوابه أو الوزراء أو من ينيبونه الإجابة عن أسئلة الأعضاء. ويجوز للعضو سحب السؤال في أي وقت ولا يجوز تحويله في نفس الجلسة إلى استجواب.

المادة (125)
لكل عضو من أعضاء مجلس الشعب حق توجيه استجوابات إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو نوابه أو الوزراء أو نوابهم لمحاسبتهم في الشئون التي تدخل في اختصاصاتهم. وتجرى المناقشة في الاستجواب بعد سبعة أيام على الأقل من تقديمه، إلا في حالات الاستعجال التي يراها المجلس وبموافقة الحكومة.

المادة (126)
الوزراء مسئولون أما مجلس الشعب عن السياسة العامة للدولة، وكل وزير مسئول عن أعمال وزارته. ولمجلس الشعب أن يقرر سحب الثقة من أحد نواب رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو أحد الوزراء أو نوابهم، ولا يجوز عرض طلب سحب الثقة إلا بعد استجواب، وبناء على اقتراح عشر أعضاء المجلس. ولا يجوز للمجلس أن يصدر قراره في الطلب قبل ثلاثة أيام على الأقل من تقديمه. ويكون سحب الثقة بأغلبية أعضاء المجلس.

المادة (127)
لمجلس الشعب أن يقرر بناء على طلب عشر أعضائه مسئولية رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ويصدر القرار بأغلبية أعضاء المجلس. ولا يجوز أن يصدر هذا القرار إلا بعد استجواب موجه إلى الحكومة، وبعد ثلاثة أيام على الأقل من تقديم الطلب. وفـى حالة تقرير المسئولية يعد المجلس تقريرا يرفعه إلى رئيس الجمهورية متضمنا عناصر الموضوع وما انتهى إليه من رأى فـى هذا الشأن وأسبابه. ولرئيس الجمهورية أن يقبل استقالة الوزارة أو أن يرد التقرير إلى المجلس خلال عشرة أيام، فإذا عاد المجلس إلى إقراره بأغلبية ثلثى أعضائه قبل رئيس الجمهورية استقالة الوزارة. وإذا رفض اقتراح بمسئولية رئيس مجلس الوزراء، فلا يجوز طلب سحب الثقة فـى موضوع سبق للمجلس أن فصل فـيه فـى ذات دور الانعقاد.

المادة (128)
إذا قرر المجلس سحب الثقة من أحد نواب رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو الوزراء أو نوابهم وجب عليه اعتزال منصبه. ويقدم رئيس مجلس الوزراء استقالته إلى رئيس الجمهورية إذا تقررت مسئوليته أمام مجلس الشعب.

المادة (129)
يجوز لعشرين عضواً على الأقل من أعضاء مجلس الشعب طرح موضوع عام للمناقشة لاستيضاح سياسة الوزارة بشأنه.

المادة (130)
لأعضاء مجلس الشعب إبداء رغبات في موضوعات عامة إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو أحد نوابه أو أحد الوزراء.

المادة (131)
لمجلس الشعب أن يكون لجنة خاصة أو يكلف لجنة من لجانه بفحص نشاط إحدى المصالح الإدارية أو المؤسسات العامة، أو أي جهاز تنفيذي أو إداري، أو أي مشروع من المشروعات العامة، وذلك من أجل تقصى الحقائق، وإبلاغ المجلس بحقيقة الأوضاع المالية أو الإدارية أو الاقتصادية، أو إجراء تحقيقات في أي موضوع يتعلق بعمل من الأعمال السابقة. وللجنة في سبيل القيام بمهمتها أن تجمع ما تراه من أدلة، وأن تطلب سماع من ترى سماع أقواله، وعلى جميع الجهات التنفيذية والإدارية أن تستجيب إلى طلبها، وأن تضع تحت تصرفها لهذا الغرض ما تطلبه من وثائق أو مستندات أو غير ذلك.

المادة (132)
يلقى رئيس الجمهورية عند افتتاح دور الانعقاد العادي لمجلس الشعب بياناً يتضمن السياسة العامة للدولة، وله الحق في إلقاء أي بيانات أخرى أمام المجلس. ولمجلس الشعب مناقشة بيان رئيس الجمهورية.

المادة (133)
يقدم رئيس مجلس الوزراء برنامج الوزارة خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ تأليفها إلى مجلس الشعب، أو فـى أول اجتماع له إذا كان غائبا. وإذا لم يوافق المجلس على هذا البرنامج بأغلبية أعضائه قبل رئيس الجمهورية استقالة الوزارة. وإذا لم يوافق المجلس على برنامج الوزارة الجديدة، كان لرئيس الجمهورية أن يحل المجلس أو يقبل استقالة الوزارة. ويجوز لرئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء ولغيرهم من أعضاء الحكومة إلقاء بيان أمام مجلس الشعب أو إحدى لجانه عن موضوع داخل فـى اختصاصه، ويناقش المجلس أو اللجنة هذا البيان ويبدى ما يراه من ملاحظات بشأنه.

المادة (134)
يجوز لرئيس مجلس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء ونوابهم أن يكونوا أعضاء في مجلس الشعب، كما يجوز لغير الأعضاء منهم حضور جلسات المجلس ولجانه.

المادة (135)
يسمع رئيس مجلس الوزراء في مجلس الشعب ولجانه كلما طلبوا الكلام، ولهم أن يستعينوا بمن يرون من كبار الموظفين. ولا يكون للوزير صوت معدود عند أخذ الرأي، إلا إذا كان من الأعضاء.

المادة (136)
لا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية إصدار قرار بحل مجلس الشعب إلا عند الضرورة. وإذا حل المجلس فـى أمر فلا يجوز حل المجلس الجديد لذات الأمر. ويجب أن يشتمل القرار على دعوة الناخبين لإجراء انتخابات جديدة لمجلس الشعب فـى ميعاد لا يجاوز ستين يوما من تاريخ صدور قرار الحل. ويجتمع المجلس الجديد خلال الأيام العشرة التالية لإتمام الانتخاب.

الفصل الثالث : السلطة التنفيذية
الفرع الأول : رئيس الجمهورية

المادة (137)
يتولى رئيس الجمهورية السلطة التنفيذية، ويمارسها على الوجه المبين في الدستور.

المادة (138)
يضع رئيس الجمهورية بالاشتراك مع مجلس الوزراء السياسة العامة للدولة، ويشرفان على تنفيذها على الوجه المبين في الدستور. ويمارس رئيس الجمهورية الاختصاصات المنصوص عليها فى المواد‏144‏ و‏145‏و‏146‏و‏147‏ بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء والاختصاصات المنصوص عليها في المواد‏108‏ و‏148‏و‏151‏ فقرة ثانية بعد أخذ رأيه‏.


المادة (139)
لرئيس الجمهورية أن يعين نائبا له أو أكثر، ويحدد اختصاصاتهم، ويعفيهم من مناصبهم. وتسرى القواعد المنظمة لمساءلة رئيس الجمهورية على نواب رئيس الجمهورية.

المادة (140)
يؤدى نائب رئيس الجمهورية، أمام رئيس الجمهورية، قبل مباشرة مهام منصبه اليمين الآتية: "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصاً على النظام الجمهوري، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب رعاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه."

المادة (141)
يعين رئيس الجمهورية رئيس مجلس الوزراء ويعفيه من منصبه ويكون تعيين نواب رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء ونوابهم وإعفاؤهم من مناصبهم بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بعد أخذ رأى رئيس مجلس الوزراء‏.


المادة (142)
لرئيس الجمهورية حق دعوة مجلس الوزراء للانعقاد وحضور جلساته، وتكون له رئاسة الجلسات التي يحضرها، كما يكون له حق طلب تقارير من الوزراء.

المادة (143)
يعين رئيس الجمهورية الموظفين المدنيين والعسكريين والممثلين السياسيين، ويعزلهم على الوجه المبين في القانون. كما يعتمد ممثلي الدولة الأجنبية السياسيين.

المادة (144)
يصدر رئيس الجمهورية اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين، بما ليس فيه تعديل أو تعطيل لها أو إعفاء من تنفيذها، وله أن يفوض غيره في إصدارها. ويجوز أن يعين القانون من يصدر القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذه.

المادة (145)
يصدر رئيس الجمهورية لوائح الضبط.

المادة (146)
يصدر رئيس الجمهورية القرارات اللازمة لإنشاء وتنظيم المرافق والمصالح العامة.

المادة (147)
إذا حدث في غيبة مجلس الشعب ما يوجب الإسراع في اتخاذ تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير جاز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر في شأنها قرارات تكون لها قوة القانون. ويجب عرض هذه القرارات على مجلس الشعب خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدورها إذا كان المجلس قائماً، وتعرض في أول اجتماع له في حالة الحل أو وقف جلساته، فإذا لم تعرض زال بأثر رجعى ما كان له من قوة القانون دون حاجة إلى إصدار قرار بذلك، وإذا عرضت ولم يقرها المجلس زال بأثر رجعى ما كان لها من قوة القانون، إلا إذا رأى المجلس اعتماد نفاذها في الفترة السابقة أو تسوية ما ترتب على آثارها بوجه آخر.

المادة (148)
يعلن رئيس الجمهورية حالة الطوارئ على الوجه المبين في القانون، ويجب عرض هذا الإعلان على مجلس الشعب خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً التالية ليقرر ما يراه بشأنه. وإذا كان مجلس الشعب منحلاً يعرض الأمر على المجلس الجديد في أول اجتماع له. وفى جميع الأحوال يكون إعلان حالة الطوارئ لمدة محددة، ولا يجوز مدها إلا بموافقة مجلس الشعب.

المادة (149)
لرئيس الجمهورية حق العفو عن العقوبة أو تخفيفها، أما العفو الشامل فلا يكون إلا بقانون.

المادة (150)
رئيس الجمهورية هو القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، وهو الذي يعلن الحرب بعد موافقة مجلس الشعب.

المادة (151)
رئيس الجمهورية يبرم المعاهدات، ويبلغها مجلس الشعب مشفوعة بما يناسب من البيان. وتكون لها قوة القانون بعد إبرامها والتصديق عليها ونشرها وفقا للأوضاع المقررة. على أن معاهدات الصلح والتحالف والتجارة والملاحة وجميع المعاهدات التي يترتب عليها تعديل في أراضى الدولة، أو التي تتعلق بحقوق السيادة، أو التي تحمل خزانة الدولة شيئاً من النفقات غير الواردة في الموازنة، تجب موافقة مجلس الشعب عليها.

المادة (152)
لرئيس الجمهورية أن يستفتى الشعب في المسائل الهامة التي تتصل بمصالح البلاد العليا.

الفرع الثاني :الحكومة

المادة (153)
الحكومة هي الهيئة التنفيذية والإدارية العليا للدولة. وتتكون الحكومة من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء ونوابهم. ويشرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء على أعمال الحكومة.

المادة (154)
يشترط فيمن يعين وزيراً أو نائب وزير أن يكون مصرياً، بالغاً من العمر خمساً وثلاثين سنة ميلادية على الأقل، وأن يكون متمتعاً بكامل حقوقه المدنية والسياسية.

المادة (155)
يؤدى أعضاء الوزارة، أمام رئيس الجمهورية، قبل مباشرة مهام وظائفهم اليمين الآتية: "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصاً على النظام الجمهوري، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب رعاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه."

المادة (156)
يمارس مجلس الوزراء بوجه خاص الاختصاصات الآتية :
أ) الاشتراك مع رئيس الجمهورية في وضع السياسة العامة للدولة، والإشراف على تنفيذها وفقا للقوانين والقرارات الجمهورية.
ب) توجيه وتنسيق ومتابعة أعمال الوزارات والجهات التابعة لها والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة.
ج) إصدار القرارات الإدارية والتنفيذية وفقا للقوانين والقرارات ومراقبة تنفيذها.
د) إعداد مشروعات القوانين والقرارات.
هـ) إعداد مشروع الموازنة العامة للدولة.
و) إعداد مشروع الخطة العامة للدولة.
ز) عقد القروض ومنحها وفقا لأحكام الدستور.
ح) ملاحظة تنفيذ القوانين والمحافظة على أمن الدولة وحماية حقوق المواطنين ومصالح الدولة.

المادة (157)
الوزير هو الرئيس الإداري الأعلى لوزارته، ويتولى رسم سياسة الوزارة فى حدود السياسة العامة للدولة، ويقوم بتنفيذها.

المادة (158)
لا يجوز للوزير أثناء تولى منصبه أن يزاول مهنة حرة أو عملاً تجارياً أو مالياً أو صناعياً، أو أن يشترى أو يستأجر شيئاً من أموال الدولة، أو أن يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئاً من أمواله أو أن يقايضها عليه.

المادة (159)
لرئيس الجمهورية ولمجلس الشعب حق إحالة الوزير إلى المحاكمة عما يقع منه من جرائم أثناء تأدية أعمال وظيفته أو بسببها. ويكون قرار مجلس الشعب باتهام الوزير بناء على اقتراح يقدم من خمس أعضائه على الأقل، ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام إلا بأغلبية ثلثي أعضاء المجلس.

المادة (160)
يقف من يتهم من الوزراء عن عمله إلى أن يفصل في أمره، ولا يحول انتهاء خدمته دون إقامة الدعوى عليه أو الاستمرار فيها. وتكون محاكمة الوزير وإجراءات المحاكمة وضماناتها والعقاب على الوجه المبين بالقانون. وتسرى هذه الأحكام على نواب الوزراء.

الفرع الثالث : الإدارة المحلية

المادة (161)
تقسم جمهورية مصر العربية إلى وحدات إدارية تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية، منها المحافظات والمدن والقرى، ويجوز إنشاء وحدات إدارية أخرى تكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية إذا اقتضت المصلحة العامة ذلك. ويكفل القانون دعم اللا مركزية، وينظم وسائل تمكين الوحدات الإدارية من توفـير المرافق والخدمات المحلية، والنهوض بها وحسن إدارتها.

المادة (162)
تشكل المجالس الشعبية المحلية تدريجيا على مستوى الوحدات الإدارية عن طريق الانتخاب المباشر، على أن يكون نصف أعضاء المجلس الشعبي على الأقل من العمال والفلاحين، ويكفل القانون نقل السلطة إليها تدريجياً. ويكون اختيار رؤساء ووكلاء المجالس بطريق الانتخاب من بين الأعضاء.

المادة (163)
يبين القانون طريقة تشكيل المجالس الشعبية المحلية، واختصاصاتها ومواردها المالية، وضمانات أعضائها، وعلاقاتها بمجلس الشعب والحكومة، ودورها في إعداد وتنفيذ خطة التنمية وفى الرقابة على أوجه النشاط المختلفة.

الفرع الرابع : المجالس القومية المتخصصة

المادة (164)
تنشأ مجالس متخصصة على المستوى القومي تعاون في رسم السياسة العامة للدولة في جميع مجالات النشاط القومي، وتكون هذه المجالس تابعة لرئيس الجمهورية. ويحدد تشكيل كل منها واختصاصاته قرار من رئيس الجمهورية.

الفصل الرابع : السلطة القضائية

المادة (165)
السلطة القضائية مستقلة، وتتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها، وتصدر أحكامها وفق القانون.

المادة (166)
القضاة مستقلون، لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون، ولا يجوز لأية سلطة التدخل في القضايا أو في شئون العدالة.

المادة (167)
يحدد القانون الهيئات القضائية واختصاصاتها وينظم طريقة تشكيلها، ويبين شروط وإجراءات تعيين أعضائها ونقلهم.

المادة (168)
القضاة غير قابلين للعزل. وينظم القانون مساءلتهم تأديبيا.

المادة (169)
جلسات المحاكم علنية إلا إذا قررت المحكمة جعلها سرية مراعاة للنظام العام أو الآداب. وفى جميع الأحوال يكون النطق بالحكم في جلسة علنية.

المادة (170)
يسهم الشعب في إقامة العدالة على الوجه وفى الحدود المبينة في القانون.

المادة (171)
ينظم القانون ترتيب محاكم أمن الدولة، ويبين اختصاصاتها والشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يتولون القضاء فيها.

المادة (172)
مجلس الدولة هيئة قضائية مستقلة، ويختص بالفصل في المنازعات الإدارية وفى الدعاوى التأديبية، ويحدد القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى.

المادة (173)
تقوم كل هيئة قضائية على شئونها، ويشكل مجلس يضم رؤساء الهيئات القضائية يرأسه رئيس الجمهورية، يرعى شئونها المشتركة، ويبين القانون تشكيله واختصاصاته وقواعد سير العمل فـيه.

الفصل الخامس : المحكمة الدستورية العليا
المادة (174)
المحكمة الدستورية العليا هيئة قضائية مستقلة قائمة بذاتها، في جمهورية مصر العربية، مقرها مدينة القاهرة.

المادة (175)
تتولى المحكمة الدستورية العليا دون غيرها الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح، وتتولى تفسير النصوص التشريعية، وذلك كله على الوجه المبين فى القانون. ويعين القانون الاختصاصات الأخرى للمحكمة وينظم الإجراءات التي تتبع أمامها.

المادة (176)
ينظم القانون كيفية تشكيل المحكمة الدستورية العليا، ويبين الشروط الواجب توافرها في أعضائها وحقوقهم وحصاناتهم.

المادة (177)
أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا غير قابلين للعزل، وتتولى المحكمة مساءلة أعضائها على الوجه المبين بالقانون.

المادة (178)
تنشر في الجريدة الرسمية الأحكام الصادرة من المحكمة الدستورية العليا في الدعاوى الدستورية، والقرارات الصادرة بتفسير النصوص التشريعية، وينظم القانون ما يترتب على الحكم بعدم دستورية نص تشريعي من آثار.

الفصل السادس : مكافحة الإرهاب

المادة (179)
تعمل الدولة على حماية الأمن والنظام العام فـى مواجهة أخطار الإرهاب، وينظم القانون أحكاما خاصة بإجراءات الاستدلال والتحقيق التى تقتضيها ضرورة مواجهة هذه الأخطار، وبحيث لا يحول تطبيق تلك الأحكام الإجراء المنصوص عليه فـى كل من الفقرة الأولى من المادة 41 والمادة 44 والفقـرة الثانية من المادة 45 من الدستور دون تلك المواجهة، وذلك كله تحت رقابة القضاء. ولرئيس الجمهورية أن يحيل أية جريمة من جرائم الإرهاب إلى أية جهة قضاء منصوص عليها فـى الدستور أو القانون.

الفصل السابع : القوات المسلحة ومجلس الدفاع الوطني

المادة (180)
الدولة وحدها هى التى تنشئ القوات المسلحة، وهى ملك للشعب، مهمتها حماية البلاد وسلامة أراضيها وأمنها، ولا يجوز لأية هيئة أو جماعة إنشاء تشكيلات عسكرية أو شبه عسكرية. ويبين القانون شروط الخدمة والترقية فـى القوات المسلحة.

المادة (181)
تنظم التعبئة العامة وفقا للقانون.

المادة (182)
ينشأ مجلس يسمى "مجلس الدفاع الوطني" ويتولى رئيس الجمهورية رئاسته، ويختص بالنظر في الشئون الخاصة بوسائل تأمين البلاد وسلامتها، ويبين القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى.

المادة (183)
ينظم القانون القضاء العسكري ، ويبين اختصاصاته في حدود المبادئ الواردة في الدستور.

الفصل الثامن : الشرطة


المادة (184)
الشرطة هيئة مدنية نظامية، رئيسها الأعلى رئيس الجمهورية. وتؤدى الشرطة واجبها في خدمة الشعب، وتكفل للمواطنين الطمأنينة والأمن، وتسهر على حفظ النظام والأمن العام والآداب، وتتولى تنفيذ ما تفرضه عليها القوانين واللوائح من واجبات، وذلك كله على الوجه المبين بالقانون.

الباب السادس : أحكام عامة وانتقالية

المادة (185)
مدينة القاهرة عاصمة جمهورية مصر العربية.

المادة (186)
يبين القانون العلم المصري والأحكام الخاصة به، كما يبين شعار الدولة والأحكام الخاصة به.

المادة (187)
لا تسرى أحكام القوانين إلا على ما يقع من تاريخ العمل بها، ولا يترتب عليها أثر فيما وقع قبلها. ومع ذلك يجوز في غير المواد الجنائية النص في القانون على خلاف ذلك بموافقة أغلبية أعضاء مجلس الشعب.

المادة (188)
تنشر القوانين في الجريدة الرسمية خلال أسبوعين من يوم إصدارها، ويعمل بها بعد شهر من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشرها، إلا إذا حددت لذلك ميعاداً آخر.

المادة (189)
لكل من رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الشعب طلب تعديل مادة أو أكثر من مواد الدستور، ويجب أن يذكر في طلب التعديل المواد المطلوب تعديلها والأسباب الداعية إلى هذا التعديل. فإذا كان الطلب صادراً من مجلس الشعب وجب أن يكون موقعاً من ثلث أعضاء المجلس على الأقل. وفى جميع الأحوال يناقش المجلس مبدأ التعديل ويصدر قراره في شأنه بأغلبية أعضائه، فإذا رفض الطلب لا يجوز إعادة طلب تعديل المواد ذاتها قبل مضى سنة على هذا الرفض. وإذا وافق مجلس الشعب على مبدأ التعديل، يناقش بعد شهرين من تاريخ هذه الموافقة، المواد المطلوب تعديلها، فإذا وافق على التعديل ثلثا عدد أعضاء المجلس عرض على الشعب لاستفتائه في شأنه. فإذا ووفق على التعديل اعتبر نافذاً من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء.

المادة (190)
تنتهي مدة رئيس الجمهورية الحالي بانقضاء ست سنوات من تاريخ إعلان انتخابه رئيسا للجمهورية .

المادة (191)
كل ما قررته القوانين واللوائح من أحكام قبل صدور هذا الدستور يبقى صحيحاً ونافذاً، ومع ذلك يجوز إلغاؤها أو تعديلها وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات المقررة في هذا الدستور.

المادة (192)
تمارس المحكمة العليا اختصاصاتها المبينة في القانون الصادر بإنشائها، وذلك حتى يتم تشكيل المحكمة الدستورية العليا.

المادة (192) مكرر
تستبدل كلمة الاستفتاء بكلمة الانتخاب أينما وردت فـى الدستور فـيما يتعلق باختيار رئيس الجمهورية‏.‏

المادة (193)
يعمل بهذا الدستور من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليه في الاستفتاء.

الباب السابع : أحكام جديدة

الفصل الأول : مجلس الشورى


المادة (194)
يختص مجلس الشورى بدراسة واقتراح ما يراه كفـيلا بالحفاظ على دعم الوحدة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعي، وحماية المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع وقيمه العليا والحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة. وتجب موافقة المجلس على ما يلي:

1ـ الاقتراحات الخاصة بتعديل مادة أو أكثر من مواد الدستور، على أن تسرى على مناقشة التعديل والموافقة عليه بالمجلس الأحكام المنصوص عليها فـى المادة 189.

2ـ مشروعات القوانين المكملة للدستور والتى نصت عليها المواد 5 و6 و48 و62 و76 و85 و87 و88 و89 و91 و160 و163 و167 و168 و170 و171 و172 و173 و175 و176 و177 و178 و179 و183 و196 و197 و198 و206 و207 و208 و209 و210 و211 من الدستور. 3ـ معاهدات الصلح والتحالف وجميع المعاهدات التى يترتب عليها تعديل فـى أراضى الدولة أو التى تتعلق بحقوق السيادة.

وإذا قام خلاف بين مجلسى الشعب والشورى بالنسبة لهذه المواد، أحال رئيس مجلس الشعب الأمر إلى لجنة مشتركة تشكل من رئيسى مجلسى الشعب والشورى وبعضوية سبعة أعضاء من كل مجلس تختارهم لجنته العامة، وذلك لاقتراح نص للأحكام محل الخلاف. ويعرض النص الذى انتهت إليه اللجنة على كل من المجلسين، فإذا لم يوافق أى منهما على النص، عرض الأمر على المجلسين فـى اجتماع مشترك يرأسه رئيس مجلس الشعب فـى المكان الذى يحدده، وتحضره أغلبية أعضاء كل من المجلسين على الأقل.

وإذا لم تصل اللجنة إلى اتفاق على نص موحد، كان للمجلسين أن يوافقا فـى اجتماعهما المشترك على النص الذى وافق عليه أى منهما. ومع مراعاة ما يتطلبه الدستور من أغلبية خاصة، ويصدر القرار فـى كل من المجلسين وفى الاجتماع المشترك لهما بأغلبية الحاضرين. وفى جميع الأحوال يكون التصويت دون مناقشة.

المادة (195)
يؤخذ رأى المجلس فيما يلى‏:
‏1‏- مشروع الخطة العامة للتنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية‏.
‏2‏ - مشروعات القوانين التى يحيلها إليه رئيس الجمهورية‏.‏
‏3‏ ـ مايحيله رئيس الجمهورية إلي المجلس من موضوعات تتصل بالسياسة العامة للدولة أو بسياستها في الشئون العربية أو الخارجية‏.‏
ويبلغ المجلس رأيه فى هذه الأمور إلي رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الشعب‏.

المادة (196)
يشكل مجلس الشورى من عدد من الأعضاء يحدده القانون على ألا يقل عن (132) عضوا. وينتخب ثلثا أعضاء المجلس بالاقتراع المباشر السري العام على أن يكون نصفهم على الأقل من العمال والفلاحين. ويعين رئيس الجمهورية الثلث الباقي.

المادة (197)
يحدد القانون الدوائر الانتخابية الخاصة بمجلس الشورى وعدد الأعضاء بكل دائرة، والشروط الواجب توافرها في المنتخبين أو المعينين منهم.

المادة (198)
مدة عضوية مجلس الشورى ست سنوات، ويتجدد انتخاب واختيار نصف الأعضاء المنتخبين والمعينين كل ثلاث سنوات وفقاً للقانون. ويجوز دائما إعادة انتخاب أو تعيين من انتهت مدة عضويته.

المادة (199)
ينتخب مجلس الشورى رئيساً له ووكيلين في أول اجتماع لدور الانعقاد السنوي العادي لمدة ثلاث سنوات، وإذا خلا مكان أحدهم انتخب المجلس من يحل محله إلى نهاية مدته.

المادة (200)
لا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية مجلس الشورى ومجلس الشعب.

المادة (201)
رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء وغيرهم من أعضاء الحكومة غير مسئولين أمام مجلس الشورى.

المادة (202)
لرئيس الجمهورية إلقاء بيانه عن السياسة العامة للدولة أو أية بيانات أخرى في اجتماع مشترك لمجلسي الشعب والشورى يرأسه رئيس مجلس الشعب. ولرئيس الجمهورية إلقاء ما يراه من بيانات أمام مجلس الشورى.

المادة (203)
يجوز لرئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء ولغيرهم من أعضاء الحكومة إلقاء بيان أمام مجلس الشورى أو إحدى لجانه عن موضوع داخل في اختصاصه. ويسمع رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء وغيرهم من أعضاء الحكومة كلما طلبوا الكلام في مجلس الشورى ولجانه، ولهم أن يستعينوا بمن يرون من كبار الموظفين، ولا يكون للوزير أو لغيره من أعضاء الحكومة صوت معدود عند أخذ الرأي، إلا إذا كان من الأعضاء.

المادة (204)
لا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية حل مجلس الشورى إلا عند الضرورة، ويجب أن يشتمل قرار حل المجلس على دعوة الناخبين لإجراء انتخابات جديدة لمجلس الشورى في ميعاد لا يجاوز ستين يوماً من تاريخ صدور قرار الحل. ويجتمع المجلس خلال الأيام العشرة التالية لإجراء الانتخابات.

المادة (205)
تسرى فـى شأن مجلس الشورى الأحكام الواردة بالدستور فـى المواد: (62)، (88 الفقرة الثانية)، (89)، (90)، (91) ، (93)، (94)، (95)، (96)، (97)، (98)، (99)، (100)، (101)، (102)، (104)، (105)، (106)، (107)، (129)، (130)، (134)، وذلك فـيما لا يتعارض مع الأحكام الواردة فـى هذا الفصل، على أن يباشر الاختصاصات المقررة فـى المواد المذكورة مجلس الشورى ورئيسه.

الفصل الثاني : سلطة الصحافة


المادة (206)
الصحافة سلطة شعبية مستقلة تمارس رسالتها على الوجه المبين في الدستور والقانون.

المادة (207)
تمارس الصحافة رسالتها بحرية وفى استقلال فى خدمة المجتمع بمختلف وسائل التعبير، تعبيراً عن اتجاهات الرأي العام وإسهاما في تكوينه وتوجيهه، في إطار المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع، والحفاظ على الحريات والحقوق والواجبات العامة، واحترام حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين، وذلك كله طبقاً للدستور والقانون.

المادة (208)
حرية الصحافة مكفولة والرقابة على الصحف محظورة وإنذارها أو وقفها أو إلغاؤها بالطريق الإداري محظور وذلك كله وفقا للدستور والقانون.

المادة (209)
حرية إصدار الصحف وملكيتها للأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة والخاصة وللأحزاب السياسية مكفولة طبقا للقانون. وتخضع الصحف في ملكيتها وتمويلها والأموال المملوكة لها لرقابة الشعب على الوجه المبين بالدستور والقانون.

المادة (210)
للصحفيين حق الحصول على الأنباء والمعلومات طبقاً للأوضاع التي يحددها القانون. ولا سلطان عليهم في عملهم لغير القانون.

المادة (211)
يقوم على شئون الصحافة مجلس أعلى يحدد القانون طريقة تشكيله واختصاصاته وعلاقاته بسلطات الدولة. ويمارس المجلس اختصاصات بما يدعم حرية الصحافة واستقلالها، ويحقق الحفاظ على المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع، ويضمن سلامة الوحدة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعي، وذلك على النحو المبين في الدستور والقانون.

----------


## ابن البلد

الثلاثاء العاصف على المسئولين.. بلاغات جديدة تكشف وقائع فساد ومخالفات ضد عائلة "مبارك" و"العادلى" و"سرور" و"شهاب" و"عبيد" وحسين سالم.. والنيابة تواصل التحقيقات
نقلا عن اليوم السابع

"يوم يعض الفاسد على يده ويقول يا ليتنى صنت منصبى".. ربما هذا الشعار الأنسب الذى تستطيع أن تطلقه وأنت مطمئن البال على اليوم الثلاثاء العاصف من البلاغات المختلفة التى طالت عدداًَ من الوزراء والمسئولين الحاليين والسابقين والهيئات المختلفة، النيابة العامة تحت إشراف المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود باشرت عملها بجدية تامة وبإخلاص تام للشعب الذى هو مصدر السلطات، حيث تقدمت حركة كفاية ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود اليوم، الثلاثاء، يحمل رقم 181 لسنة 2011 للمطالبة باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لتجميد ثروة عائلة الرئيس مبارك.

وطالبت بأن يشمل القرار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك وزوجته السيدة سوزان مبارك وابنيه جمال وعلاء، محذرة من تحويل ثرواتهم إلى خارج مصر لحين التحقيق معهم والكشف عن مصادر ثروة آل مبارك، استناداً لما نشرته جريدة الجاريان البريطانية مؤخراً.

كما تقدم المواطن جلال محمد إبراهيم ببلاغ للنائب العام، المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، ضد كل من جمال وعلاء مبارك نجلى الرئيس مبارك يتهمهما بالاستيلاء على المال العام والتربح غير المشروع مستغلين نفوذهما كأبناء لرئيس الجمهورية.

وأوضح فى بلاغه أن أبناء الرئيس امتدت أياديهما إلى كل شىء فى الدولة دون منازع، مستندا إلى ما ورد بصحيفة "الجاريان البريطانية" أن ثروة أسرة الرئيس بلغت 70 مليار دولار، فضلا عن أن جمال مبارك استطاع الحصول على أرباح تقدر بملايين الدولارات من وراء صفقات الاستثمار فى مصر، وتم إيداعها فى بنوك سويسرا وأوروبا، مطالباً بالتحقيق فيما ذكره واستغلال هذه الأموال فى سداد ديون مصر الخارجية البالغة 40 مليار دولار.

فيما تقدم المحامى سمير صبرى والمواطن صلاح جودة ببلاغ إلى النائب العام ضد رجل الأعمال الشهير "حسين سالم" الذى غادر البلاد عقب اندلاع ثورة 25 يناير، لاتهامه بالاستيلاء على المال العام وإفساد الحياة الاقتصادية بالبلاد.

وأكد صبرى فى بلاغه أن "سالم" أفسد الحياة الاقتصادية وتمكن من الاستيلاء على المال العام، والإضرار العمدى مع سبق الإصرار بأموال الشعب، مستغلاً فى ذلك حماية كان يتمتع بها من أشخاص مجهولين.

ومن جهة أخرى تقدم مصطفى بكرى، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، ببلاغ لنيابة الأموال العامة ضد كل من اللواء حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية السابق ونبيل خلف رئيس الإدارة المركزية للحسابات والميزانية بوزارة الداخلية ومحمد ياسين رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة "أرابيكا"، يتهمهم فيه بتهريب أموال من وزارة الداخلية إلى حسابات مصرفية سرية بسويسرا.

وذكر البلاغ أن معلومات تواردت تفيد بوجود اتفاق بين الثلاثة سالفى الذكر لتهريب أموال من الحسابات السرية لوزارة الداخلية إلى خارج البلاد، وتحديداً إلى سويسرا، حيث يقوم السيد نبيل خلف وهو أيضا مؤلف أغانى بالاتفاق مع السيد محمد ياسين مدير إنتاج ورئيس شركة "أرابيكا" على إنتاج أغان ذات طابع وطنى، يدفع فيها نبيل خلف 150 ألف دولار مقابل كل أغنية للشركة، وتقوم الشركة بضخ هذه الأموال فى حساباتها فى لبنان، ومن هناك يجرى تحويلها لصالح حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية السابق.

وتم إنتاج 100 أغنية فى العام الماضى فقط بقيمة تصل إلى 15 مليون دولار تم تحويلها كاملة إلى لبنان، ومن هناك إلى حساب العادلى فى جنيف بسويسرا، وقد تكررت هذه العملية عدة مرات خلال السنوات الماضية، وهو أمر يمثل استيلاء على المال العام فى حال ثبوته.

كما تقدم مصطفى بكرى، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، ورئيس تحرير جريدة "الأسبوع" ببلاغ إلى نيابة الأموال العامة العليا، برئاسة المستشار على الهوارى المحامى العام الأول صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، يتهم فيه الدكتور عاطف عبيد رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، بإهدار المال العام خلال عملية الخصخصة أثناء توليه وزارة قطاع الأعمال ورئاسته للحكومة فى الفترة من 1999 إلى عام 2004.

وفى السياق نفسه تقدم نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان، ورمانى جاد الرب، نائب رئيس مركز الكلمة لحقوق الإنسان، ببلاغ إلى النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود ضد كل من وزير الداخلية السابق، حبيب العادلى والدكتور أحمد فتحى سرور، رئيس مجلس الشعب، والدكتور مفيد شهاب، وزير الدولة للشئون البرلمانية والقانونية، يتهمهم فيه بإثارة الفتنة الطائفية وتعريض وحدة البلاد للخطر.

وأوضحا فى بلاغهما أن مساعدى الثلاثة وزراء قاموا بمنع وتعطيل الموافقات الأمنية على بناء وترميم الكنائس، فيما حرض العادلى مساعده للأحوال المدنية على تزوير أسماء الأطفال المسيحيين وتغيير ديانتهم إلى مسلم فى حالة إسلام الأب.

واتهم البلاغ أيضا كلاً من فتحى سرور ومفيد شهاب بتعطيل الدستور بأن امتنعا عن إدراج قوانين من شأنها أن تحقق الاستقرار للمجتمع ولا تثير الفتنة الطائفية مثل قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد، رغم إدراج مشروعه فى مجلس الشعب لأكثر من 15 عاماً، كما قام مفيد شهاب بالكذب حينما كان يمثل الحكومة بمراجعة دورية لحقوق الإنسان فى جنيف2010 أصدر وعودا كاذبة بإصلاحات تتمثل فى بناء دور العبادة الموحد ولم يتم تنفيذها، وطالب البلاغ باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية لرفع الحصانة عنهما وبدء التحقيق معهما.

بينما تقدم محسن البهنسى المحامى بصفته وكيلاً عن المتهمين فى قضية "تنظيم جهاد المنصورة" المحتجزين بسجن استقبال طره ببلاغ للنائب العام يطالب فيه بالإفراج الفورى عنهم، تنفيذاً لقرارات الإفراج الصادرة عنهم منذ شهر ديسمبر 2009.

وقال البهنسى فى بلاغه إنه رغم صدور قرار الإفراج إلا أن أجهزة الأمن كانت تؤيد اعتقال المتهمين دون أن يتم الإفراج فعلياً، وهو ما يعد تزويراً فى أرواق رسمية وفقاً للقانون وعدم احترام أحكام القضاء المصرى.

وفى الإسكندرية تقدم مركز الشهاب لحقوق الإنسان ببلاغ للمستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام ضد اللواء حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية السابق، واللواء محمد إبراهيم مدير أمن الإسكندرية، بالإضافة إلى مدير قطاع الأمن المركزى بالمحافظة، يتهم قيادات وزارة الداخلية الثلاثة بالتسبب فى مقتل 78 مواطناً بالإسكندرية على هامش الاحتجاجات التى بدأت منذ يوم 25 يناير، ولم تنتهِ حتى الآن للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس مبارك عن سدة الحكم فى مصر.

وبالنسبة للصحفيين تقدم اليوم عشرات من الصحفيين ببلاغ إلى النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود لمطالبته بفتح ملف الفساد وإهدار المال العام فى الصحافة المصرية، وخاصة الصحافة القومية الذى يتولى أعضاء الحزب الوطنى غالبية مواقعها القيادية.

وأضاف البلاغ أن الصحفيين لاحظوا وجود مخالفة لنص قانون يتمثل بالامتناع عن نشر ميزانيات الصحف والمؤسسة الصحفية خلال ستة أشهر من انتهاء السنة المالية، كما عمل بعض الصحفيين فى جلب الإعلانات والحصول على مبالغ مباشرة وغير مباشرة ونشرها فى الصحف بما يخالف قانون تنظيم الصحافة رقم 96 لعام 1996.

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مساء وصباح ثوري عليكم جميعا
> 
> 
> اليوم النهاردة كان من أجمل أيام الثورة
> 
> الشعب بكل طوائفه النهاردة كانوا في الميدان
> 
> أصدقكم القول لم أكن أنوي الذهاب اليوم للتحرير
> 
> ...



حمدلله على سلامتك يا أم يوسف .... كل دا غياب؟؟
يعنى ينفع أبناء مصر من غير القلب اللى بيحضنه وبملاه أحلى مشاعر  :f: 

تعرفي يا أم يوسف دلوقتى فعلا تشوفي حب مصر في كل حاجه , المشاعر كلها بقت حب مصر
حتى الاطفال .... أنا عندى ابن اخويا عنده 3 سنين من كام يوم كنت بسمع نشيد اسلمى يا مصر
ولما خلص لقيته هوا الل بيقولى "كمان" وكل اما تخلص يقولى كمان وفي الاخر قالى الاغنية دى كده  :y: 
مابقتش مصدقة حتى فطرتهم وطنيه
حتى لما يسمع الهتافات في التليفزيون يتنطط معاها ويردد
ودلوقتى حفظته بالعافيه يا حبيبتى يا مصر بالرغم من تقلها على لسانه
حتى الاطفال بقوا ثورجيه وربنا يستر ومانلاقيش الواد اتقبض عليه 


إحنا بنعيش دلوقتى أجمل ايام حياتنا
ايام هاتحس انك مصري بجد بتحب بلدك بجد 
بتغني من قلبك مش عشان ماتش كوره
لا علشان بتحبها

وبإذن الله هاننتصر 
ونحقق كل اللى حلمنا بيه

وتعيشي يا مصر

----------


## قلب مصر

هاهو عمر سليمان يتكشف بوضوح

ولا مناص من رحيل النظام الفاسد بأكمله



الثلاثاء، 08 شباط/فبراير 2011، آخر تحديث 22:34 (GMT+0400)
اهتمام عالمي واسع بأحداث مصر

صحف العالم: ويكيليكس:

سليمان رحب بغزو إسرائيلي لمصر
دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN) -- يتواصل اهتمام الصحف العالمية، الثلاثاء، بأزمة مصر والمطالب الشعبية برحيل الرئيس المصري، حسني مبارك، ومنها أن نائبه، عمر سليمان، الشخصية الأكثر تفضيلاً لإسرائيل، يتحدث "يومياً بخط ساخن مع تل أبيب" وفق وما كشفت وثائق "ويكيليكس" وترحيبه بغزو إسرائيل لمصر، فضلاً عن محاولات الحكومة المصرية إرضاء الشارع، ورفض الحكومة البريطانية وقف مبيعات الأسلحة لمصر أسوة بألمانيا وفرنسا.
التلغراف
كشفت وثائق سرية مسربة أن نائب الرئيس المصري الجديد، عمر سليمان، من الشخصيات المصرية المفضلة لدى إسرائيل منذ وقت، ويتحدث يومياً إلى حكومة تل أبيب عبر "خط ساخن" في القاهرة.
وسليمان، الذي ينظر إليه باعتباره المرشح الأبرز لخلافة حسني مبارك كرئيس لمصر، جرت تسميته كمرشح إسرائيل المفضل للوظيفة بعد مناقشات مع مسؤوليين أمريكيين عام 2008.
وكلاعب محوري في عملية السلام في الشرق الأوسط، فقد اقترح مرة بأن القوات الإسرائيلية "مرحب" بها لغزو مصر لوقف تهريب الإرهابيين أسلحة لحركة "حماس" في قطاع غزة المجاور.
وتكشفت تلك التفاصيل، في ملفات سرية حصل عليها موقع "ويكيليكس" وسلمت إلى صحيفة "ديلي تلغراف" وذلك في أعقاب بدء السيد سليمان مباحثات مع جماعات المعارضة بشأن الحكومة المستقبلية في مصر.
والسبت، فاز سليمان بتأييد هيلاري كلينتون، وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية لقيادة فترة انتقالية نحو الديمقراطية بعيد أسبوعين من احتجاجات شعبية تنادي باستقالة مبارك.
ورئيس الوزراء البريطاني، ديفيد كاميرون، تحدث بالأمس مع سليمان وحثه على تبني "خطوات جريئة وذات مصداقية" تثبت للعالم أن مصر مقبلة على فترة انتقالية "لا رجعة عنها وعاجلة وحقيقية."
واشنطن بوست
بعث ستة من النواب الديمقراطيين رسالة إلى رئيس مجلس النواب، جون بونر، للضغط من أجل إصدار قرار طارئ حول أزمة مصر، بعد أربعة أيام من إصدار مجلس الشيوخ قراره الخاص في هذا الشأن، الذي أدان فيه العنف بالبلاد ودعا الرئيس المصري، حسني مبارك لبدء عملية انتقالية لحكومة تسيير أعمال.
ودعا النواب وهم: جيم موران، وجون كونيرز، ورول غريجالفا، ومايك هوندا وجيم ماكدرموت بالإضافة إلى كيث أليسون لإصدار قرار يعبر عن دعم الكونغرس لمطامح المتظاهرين للديمقراطية في مصر والإشارة إلى أن "مبارك استنفد مصداقيته وتسبب في ضرر لا يمكن إصلاحه في علاقته بالشعب المصري."
وأضاف النواب: "بإمكان الكونغرس بعث رسالة قوية تدعو الحكومة المصرية لوقف فوري لأي عدوان ضد الشعب المصري بواسطة القوات المتحالفة من النظام.. يجب تشجيع الجيش المصري بقوة على التدخل لحماية الضعفاء والمواطنين العزل، وعلينا أن نحث الحكومة على احترام حق الشعب المصري في التجمع السلمي، والكف عن إغلاق وسائل الاتصالات التي هي حق أساسي لشعب حر".
تايمز أوف انديا
أعلن نظام مصر المترنح  الاثنين عن  زيادة قدرها 15 في المائة لموظفي الحكومة في محاولة لتعزيز قاعدته ونزع فتيل الغضب الشعبي وسط احتجاجات مستمرة تطالب الاطاحة بالرئيس المصري حسني مبارك.
وقرار مجلس الوزراء يتلو وعوداً بالتحقيق في تزوير الانتخابات والفساد الرسمي، إلا أن تلك الإيماءات لم يكن لها سوى تأثير قليل لإقناع عشرات الآلاف ممن يتمركزون في "ميدان التحرير" بإنهاء احتجاجهم المتواصل منذ أسبوعين، ما ترك الجانبين في مأزق مقلق، فالمتظاهرون تعهدوا بالبقاء حتى تنحي مبارك، والنظام يريده للبقاء في السلطة حتى إجراء انتخابات رئاسية في سبتمبر/أيلول.
وقال وزير المالية المعين حديثاً، سمير رضوان، إنه سيجرى تخصيص 960 مليون دولار لتغطية الزيادات المقررة في الرواتب والمعاشات التي سيسري مفعولها في إبريل/نيسان المقبل لنحو 6 ملايين شخص.
الغارديان
رفضت الحكومة البريطانية الحذو حذو ألمانيا وفرنسا وتعليق مبيعات الأسلحة وأجهزة مكافحة الشغب إلى مصر، واكتفى مسؤولون حكوميون بالإشارة إلى أنه سيتم اتخاذ  القرارات على أساس "كل حالة على حدة" تماشياً بالتوجيهات القائمة وتلك المعمول بها في الاتحاد الأوروبي.     
وقال مسؤولون في وزارة الأعمال والابتكار والمهارات إنهم "سيقومون بتقييم الأوضاع الراهنة في مصر ومنح تراخيص حول ما قد يتنافى والمعايير."
وتحظر تلك المعايير بيع الأسلحة إلى دول أو مناطق قد تزيد فيها من  إذكاء جذوة التوتر وتساهم في انتهاك حقوق الإنسان، ويذكر أن مبيعات بريطانيا من الأسلحة لمصر بلغت عام 2009 مبلغ 16.4 مليون جنيه أسترليني. وفقاً للحملة ضد تجارة الأسلحة فإن 81 رخصة تصدير جرت المصادقة عليها وتشمل مكونات منظومات تسلح واسعة.
المصدر
http://arabic.cnn.com/2011/world/2/8...feb/index.html

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الثلاثاء العاصف على المسئولين.. بلاغات جديدة تكشف وقائع فساد ومخالفات ضد عائلة "مبارك" و"العادلى" و"سرور" و"شهاب" و"عبيد" وحسين سالم.. والنيابة تواصل التحقيقات
> نقلا عن اليوم السابع
> 
> "يوم يعض الفاسد على يده ويقول يا ليتنى صنت منصبى".. ربما هذا الشعار الأنسب الذى تستطيع أن تطلقه وأنت مطمئن البال على اليوم الثلاثاء العاصف من البلاغات المختلفة التى طالت عدداًَ من الوزراء والمسئولين الحاليين والسابقين والهيئات المختلفة، النيابة العامة تحت إشراف المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود باشرت عملها بجدية تامة وبإخلاص تام للشعب الذى هو مصدر السلطات، حيث تقدمت حركة كفاية ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود اليوم، الثلاثاء، يحمل رقم 181 لسنة 2011 للمطالبة باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لتجميد ثروة عائلة الرئيس مبارك.
> 
> وطالبت بأن يشمل القرار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك وزوجته السيدة سوزان مبارك وابنيه جمال وعلاء، محذرة من تحويل ثرواتهم إلى خارج مصر لحين التحقيق معهم والكشف عن مصادر ثروة آل مبارك، استناداً لما نشرته جريدة الجاريان البريطانية مؤخراً.
> 
> كما تقدم المواطن جلال محمد إبراهيم ببلاغ للنائب العام، المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، ضد كل من جمال وعلاء مبارك نجلى الرئيس مبارك يتهمهما بالاستيلاء على المال العام والتربح غير المشروع مستغلين نفوذهما كأبناء لرئيس الجمهورية.
> 
> ...



يمهل ولا يهمل

يمهل ولا يهمل

يمهل ولا يهمل


عقبال كل ظالم وفاسد


مصر بتنضف يا عااااااااااااالم

 :M (37):

----------


## قلب مصر

> حمدلله على سلامتك يا أم يوسف .... كل دا غياب؟؟
> يعنى ينفع أبناء مصر من غير القلب اللى بيحضنه وبملاه أحلى مشاعر 
> 
> تعرفي يا أم يوسف دلوقتى فعلا تشوفي حب مصر في كل حاجه , المشاعر كلها بقت حب مصر
> حتى الاطفال .... أنا عندى ابن اخويا عنده 3 سنين من كام يوم كنت بسمع نشيد اسلمى يا مصر
> ولما خلص لقيته هوا الل بيقولى "كمان" وكل اما تخلص يقولى كمان وفي الاخر قالى الاغنية دى كده 
> مابقتش مصدقة حتى فطرتهم وطنيه
> حتى لما يسمع الهتافات في التليفزيون يتنطط معاها ويردد
> ودلوقتى حفظته بالعافيه يا حبيبتى يا مصر بالرغم من تقلها على لسانه
> ...


الله يسلمك يا إيمان يارب 
ويسلم كل شباب وبنات مصر ورجالتها وسيداتها وأطفالها الواعيين الفاهمين الحابين لمصر
ويحميهم يارب من شر الفاسدين والمضللين
أيوة يا إيمان حب مصر انفجر جوا كل القلوب حى القلوب اللي ليها رأي تاني غير رأينا 
بتقوله برضه من قلب مليان بعشق مصر وشايف حلول الأزمة بطريقة مختلفة وكله نابع من حب مصر
أهم حاجة أننا كلنا بقينا عايشين مصر
مصر بقت أهم حاجة في حياتنا كلنا دلوقتي
ويارب تفضل أهم حاجة في حياتنا
مفيش بيت إلا وبيتكلم عن مستقبل مصر واللي بيتمناه فيها
كلنا بقينا حاسين بالتغيير 
ورموز الفساد اللي عمالة تقع من شجرة الشر ورقة بعد ورقة
وحنفضل وراها لحد ما نقتلع الشجرة دي من جذورها بإذن الله ونرميها في النار
نار الخير والتحضر والإنسانية والحق والعدل
صدقيني يا إيمان احنا شعب متحضر قوي
شايل في جيناته كل مكونات وموروثات التحضر 
وكل دا محتاج علشان يبان في أحلى صوره شوية  توعية وتوجيه صح
وإن شاء الله نقدر كلنا أكيد حنقدر

ربنا يحفظ أطفال مصر يارب
أمل بكرة
اللي حيحصدوا بإذن الله نتائج التغيير دا 
وحيعيشوا أيام زاهية ومتحضرة 
وإن شاء الله يا إيمان الأيام الجميلة حتعيش وتستمر في قلوبنا كلنا
وأكيد كل يوم بيعدي علينا بيكون أجمل من اليوم اللي قبله 
علشان بنلاقي فيه حقايق بتكشف لنا قد ايه الثورة دي حققت لنا في أيام ولسه حتحقق معجزات
مكناش نحلم بتحقيقها في سنين طويلة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

في كل مكان ليا حكايه ... وحاجات بتكبر جوايا
سنين عشرتنا ... ناصيه بيتنا ... ولمتنا احلى بدايه

ماهى احلى بلد في عينيا ... عشان فيها ناس غاليه عليا
لو أبعد عنها ... اشتاق اجيلها ... ارجع ترد الروح فيا


قالوا عنها ام الدنيا ... وانا نفسي اقول بقا حاجه تانيه
لوقلبك عليها ... هاتخليها اجمل من كده مليون مره

 :M (32): 

الناس هنا املها في بكره ... ناس طيبين كده بالفطره
بتحتاج ليهم ... بتلاقيهم ... عمرهم مايخونوا العشره


المصري مصري ومن يومه ... جدع اوى وملو هدومه
شجاعته دايما سابقة طيبته تضيع رقبته اللى يخونه


قالوا عنها ام الدنيا ... وانا نفسي اقول بقا حاجه تانيه
لوقلبك عليها هاتخليها اجمل من كده مليون مره

 :M (32):

----------


## أوركيـدا

بجد روح جميـــــــــــــله جدآ اللى حاسينها في بلدنا برغم الكآبه اللى تبعت الأحداث

و يارب تمم علينا فرحتنا دى و اجبر خاطر الشعب المصري اللى يستاهل كل خير بجد

خطرت في بالى فكره دلوقتى و أنا بقرا ردودكم , وبما إن ولادنا هما كمان مشاركين معانا في الأحاسيس الحلوه دى
 فكرت أننا يوم ما ننتصر و نحقق مطالبنا , نخلى ولادنا يزرعوا شجره في أى مكان متاح ليهم 
- في بلكونتنا .. قدام بيتنا .. على سطوحنا -
و تبقا الشجرة دى عمرها من عمر حريتنا .. من عمر إحساسنا بمصريتنا
و نعلم أطفالنا يحافظوا على الشجرة دى زى ما هيحافظوا على حريتهم بعد كده

إحنا جهزنا النبته .. ومستنيين نزرعها في أقرب وقت إن شاء الله

تحياتى ليكو و لكل الشعب العظيـــــــــــم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بجد روح جميـــــــــــــله جدآ اللى حاسينها في بلدنا برغم الكآبه اللى تبعت الأحداث
> 
>  و يارب تمم علينا فرحتنا دى و اجبر خاطر الشعب المصري اللى يستاهل كل خير بجد
> 
>  خطرت في بالى فكره دلوقتى و أنا بقرا ردودكم , وبما إن ولادنا هما كمان مشاركين معانا في الأحاسيس الحلوه دى
>   فكرت أننا يوم ما ننتصر و نحقق مطالبنا تخلى ولادنا يزرعوا شجره في أى مكان متاح ليه 
>  - في بلكونتنا .. قدام بيتنا .. على سطوحنا -
>  و تبقا الشجرة دى عمرها من عمر حريتنا .. من عمر إحساسنا بمصريتنا
>  و نعلم أطفالنا يحافظوا على الشجرة دى زى ما هيحافظوا على حريتهم بعد كده
> ...



_الله على الأفكار المصرية الجميلة الحلوة دي_ 
_ فكرة في منتهى الروعة طيب ما تعملي بيها موضوع تسميه شجرة الحرية_ 
_ ولو عندك أكونت عالفيس بوك اعملي جروب وانا هكون اول المشتركين ايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟_
_ يااااااا رب تمم فرحتنا على خير_ 

_خدي الاغنية دي انا بحبها اوي_ 
_ شادية.. اقوى من الزمان_  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_
ميدان التحرير - مغرباً - صورة جميلة وقوية بجد - اللهم انصرهم وثبت فؤادهم زد وبارك فيهم - 2011/2/8 -_

----------


## مصراويةجدا

:xmas 22: 







 ::p:

----------


## أوركيـدا

> _الله على الأفكار المصرية الجميلة الحلوة دي_ 
> _ فكرة في منتهى الروعة طيب ما تعملي بيها موضوع تسميه شجرة الحرية_ 
> _ ولو عندك أكونت عالفيس بوك اعملي جروب وانا هكون اول المشتركين ايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟_
> _ يااااااا رب تمم فرحتنا على خير_ 
> 
> _خدي الاغنية دي انا بحبها اوي_ 
> _ شادية.. اقوى من الزمان_


تسلمى يا مصراوية
بس للأسف أنا ماعنديش أكونت عالفيس بوك
فياريت لو تتبنى إنتى الفكره

و يارب مصر كلها تتملى شجر بعطر الحريه قريب و نتنفس بقا هوا نضيف

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا بختك يا ساااااااااارة
> نولتي شرف المشاركة في الثورة
> كان نفسي اوي اكون معاهم هناك


انا كمان كان نفسي تكوني معانا هناك  كل مصري يكون هناك 
ويكفي شعور حضرتك و دعائك طبعا فدول في حد ذاتهم مشاركة 
 :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لدي صديق عزيز بميدان التحرير ينقل لي الصورة أو بأول وتحدثت خلال الفترة الماضية بناء على نقله وهو من أخبرني بجمال اليوم الأول ثم بتطور الأمر ....
> عموماً ...
> بعد قليل سأذهب لميدان التحرير لأبيت هناك هذه الليلة حتى أحضر المظاهرات المقررة غداً ، وإن عدت غداً مساءاً بمشيئة الله أخبركم بما شاهدته ....
> أستودعكم الله


هيييييييييه هييييييييييه هيييييييييييييييييه
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مصراوية حمدلله على السلامة طول عمرك ثورجيه
> نفسى اعمل زيك يوميا اخواتى يكلمونى من قلب الحدث وبقى هموت وانزل لكنى عندى اوامر عليا مقدرش اتعدى عليها
> وبصراحه برضه لاقيت اخويا راجع واخد حجر فى صدره كسر ضلوع الواد الله يخرب بيوتهم قولت يا بت شركى من منازلهم هههههههههههههههه
> لكن والله قلبى مع كل الناس اللى هناك 
> ربنا يحفظك من اى سوء وانا معرفش ادخل المنتدى مشوفكيش فيه
> 
> اما بالنسبة للنشيد فهنغير ان شاء الله الميدان موجود واحنا موجودين
> انا حاسه بعد كدا الى امه هتزعله هينزل الميدان ويطالب ابوه بتغيرها فور وده اكيد هيستجاب له من اول مظهره 
> 
> ملحوظة : القناة الاولى المصرية بتقولكم انى سيادة الرئيس يقدم خالص العزاء لاهالى الشهداء لسه فاكربعد عشر ايام



والله يا ندى انا كنت عاوزة انزل من اول يوم 
بس ماما و ستو و خالتو عملولي حظر تجول وكانوا بيرعبوني 
عشت يومين منيلين بسببهم 
ده حتى خالو و اخويا لما حبوا ينزلوا في الأول
لقوا جدو مغير قفل الباب الكبير و ستو ننزلت وقفتلهم عالباب
و كان فيلم هندي  :: 
بس كان منظرهم وهما راجعين عينيهم حمرااا و مشا عارفين ياخدوا نفسهم بسبب القنابل المسيلة للدموع
يفطس من الضحك  :xmas 15: 
وانا ساعتها مسكت اخويا من رقبته وفضلت اخنق فيه واقوله
ايه اللي رجعك قبل ما النت ييجي خسئت  :xmas 15:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طب والنبي ياساره تحكيلنا عن عملاء الموساد الي في المظاهرات ..وعملاء الشيعه ..والاخوان المسلمين ..
> والاجندات الخارجيه ..ووجبه كنتاكي والدولارات ... والحاجات الغريبه الكتيره اللي التلفزيون المصري بيرددها علي مسامعنا كل يوم والتاني


 
 _يا سلام انتا تؤمر سعادتك
انا شوفت ايييييه خير اللهم اجعله خير 
رااااجل شعره اسود و عينيه ضيقين و بيتكلم صيني او ياباني الله اعلم
عرفت على طول انه موساد بس مبلغتش عنه عشان من ستره ربه مفضحهوش انا ابدا 

اما الشيعة كانوا موجدين سعادتك 
الارض اصلها كانت سووووودة حبوا يضحكوا عليا و يفهموني انها اسفلت بس على ميييين انا ناصحة وافهمها قبل ما تفكر تطير
دي العمة السودة اللي بيلبسوها الشيعة فارشينها عالأرض 
وطبعا وجود العمة دليل قاطع على وجود واحد شيعي 
فتخيل معايا ميدان التحرير بجلالة قدره مفروش بكام عمة ؟؟ وهذا إن دل على شئ فإنما يدل على وجود اكتر من شيعي بأجنداتهم بسلاطاتهم ببابا غنوجهم 
بس تفتكر افتن عليهم ؟؟ لا طبعا اللي ستره ربه مفضحهوش انا ابدا

اما عن الإخوان المسلمين فمكانش في اخوان مسلمين بس 
لأ ..ابسولوتلي
كان في اخوان مسلمين ..اصحاب مسلمين..و جيران مسلمين..وراجل ومراته مسلمين .. واطفال مسلمين .. و شباب مسلمين 
فكرك افتن عليهم وكده؟؟ لأ طبعا اللي ستره ربه مفضحهوش ابدا

بمناسبة الأجندات _اللي هقوله بجد مش تهريج_
واحنا مروحين لقيت كام شاب قاعدين على سطح اوتوبيس محروق 
وماسكين اجندة بني  عمالين يقولوا 
الاجندة اهي ..الاجنده اهي فضلت اضحك ضحك 

اما بقى عن كنتاكي فكان متوفر طبعا
حيث توفرت وجبات 
زينجر فولين .. و طعمية جريل .. و كشريزو 


نشيد الأجندة 

انا مندس .. انا مندس ، هاتلي أجندة ووجبة وبس

من هارديز او من كنتاكي ، هاتلي وجبة دينر بوكس
...
أو سوبر زنجر من غير خس

هاتلي أجندة من الفجالة ، أعمل بيها ثورة في مصر

أنا مندس .. أنا مندس ، وكل الشعب كمان مندس_

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> حمدلله على سلامتك يا فخر مصر 
> المهم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اه مشوفتيش يا ايمي الكبيرة و هيا بتهتف و الناس بيهتفوا وراها  :xmas 21: 
انا طبعا لما تحمست اوي الوحي نزل و قومت قولت طقطوقة مية مية 
انا قولت 
إحم إحم 


























هوا متبت فيها ليه هوا عايش أد ايه  :xmas 3: 
وانا اقول والناس تقول ورايا و حسيت اني مزبرنشقة عالآآآآخر  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> حمدلله على السلامة
> مأكلتيش ليه ؟
> مكنش في كنتااكي هناك ؟
> 
> وأحنا كمان بنحبك أوي يا مصراويةجدا


 اضحكك يا استاذ احمد
الناس اللي قاعدين على سير الدبابة اللي منعوها تدخل الميدان عشان تفتح المجمع
كانوا بياكلوا فول وطعمية و كشري
و كان اغلبهم ناس كبار 
كل اللي يعدي عليهم يسألهم 
كنتاكي ده يا حاج .. كنتاكي ده يا حاج  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *مين هنا فى ثانوية*


ياااااااااااا دي النيلة 
عمالين نقول ثورة إصلاح .. ثورة إصلاح
من أولها هنسرب في إمتحانات ؟؟
اتدفعلك في العملية دي كام يا عميل 
انطق يا مندس 
طلع الأجندات يا جاسوس  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سارة حمدالله على سلامتك من التحرير


الله يسلمك يا كوتي كوتي





> و يا بختك و ياريتنى كنت هناك


الطريق إلى إيلات 
يا ريتني كنت معاهم  ::

----------


## nova_n

> ده كان نفس فكرتي في الرد على معتز يا نوفا
> أن الديمقراطية اللي الكل بينادي بيها والحريات اللي علشانها محتلين ميدان التحرير ومنعين أي شخص أخر من الدخول إليه حتى يكون ملتزم بفكرهم
> 
> هي قمة في التناقض 
> 
> ان أقول رأي لاني حر وأنادي بالديمقراطية
> 
> ولكن كل من يخالفني هو شخص آخر ديكتاتور متشبث برايه
> 
> ...



الأستاذ القدير ابن البلد

صدقنى يا أستاذ أحمد انا مع ثورة الشباب مليون فى المية
ومع النجاح العظيم اللى اتحقق والتغيير الرائع اللى حصل
ومحاربة الفساد والفاسدين ولكن بردة انا مع الشرعية وعدم الفوضى
وعدم توقيف حياة كل المصريين وخراب بيوتهم وخراب مصر الا الخراب
ومصر فوق الجميع والكل راحل الا مصر باقية 
يبقى لازم اسمع الراى والرأى الاخر مش دى الدميقراطية
ومش معنى انى مروحتش التحرير وانى اختلف فى جزئية مع الكلام
ابقى وحشة وممنوع اتكلم حتى لو محدش قالى كده علانيه لكن فهمت وحسيت
وبعدين على فكرة رايى ده يؤيدة ناس كتير جدا ومن التحرير بردة
الاصرار على عدم الحوار هيجيبلنا كارثة وشباب بردة وبيرحوا التحرير والله
بردة بادعى ربنا اننا منتفرقش ونفضل متماسكين ومصر بلدنا كلنا مش بتاعت ناس بعينهم بس
مصر لكل المصريين المؤيد والمعارض فى التحرير او فى البيوت مصر لكل مصرى

شكرا

----------


## nova_n

أختى مصراوية جدا

حمدالله على سلامتك منورة المنتدى
يارب كل الخير لكى

----------


## طائر الشرق

> الله يسلمك يا كوتي كوتي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الطريق إلى إيلات 
> يا ريتني كنت معاهم



*محسسانى انك كنت على حدود اسرائيل*

----------


## سوما

> ياريت إللى عنده نسخة من الدستور يحطلنا كده مادة مادة نمزمز فيه
> أنا كان عندى نسخة منه بس مش عارفه راحت فين
> يا كل أبناء مصرتصبحوا على مصر


 هنؤنة .. تعرفى مشاركتك دى لفتت نظرى انى ماعرفش ف الدستور غير مواد قليلة ,, واول مرة اكتشف فعلاً انى عمرى ما قرأيته ولا حتى فكرت ادور عليه عشان اقراه ..!
حسيت بجد انى كنت مقصرة ف حق نفسي وبلدى ....و اعتقد فعلا من واجبنا ع الاقل دلوقت نعرف دستور بلدناااااا بيقول ايه ..!!
ده لينيك لتحميل الدستور المصري طبقاً لأخر التعديلات ,,,
http://www.mediafire.com/?40c84ls49tibku8تحياتى للجميع , :f2: ,
وتقدير خاص للرائعة قلب مصر ع موضوعها ومجهودها ومشاركتها الخاصة بمواد الدستور .. :M (32):

----------


## nariman



----------


## ابن البلد

> الأستاذ القدير ابن البلد
> 
> صدقنى يا أستاذ أحمد انا مع ثورة الشباب مليون فى المية
> ومع النجاح العظيم اللى اتحقق والتغيير الرائع اللى حصل
> ومحاربة الفساد والفاسدين ولكن بردة انا مع الشرعية وعدم الفوضى
> وعدم توقيف حياة كل المصريين وخراب بيوتهم وخراب مصر الا الخراب
> ومصر فوق الجميع والكل راحل الا مصر باقية 
> يبقى لازم اسمع الراى والرأى الاخر مش دى الدميقراطية
> ومش معنى انى مروحتش التحرير وانى اختلف فى جزئية مع الكلام
> ...


مقتنع تماما بوجهة نظرك
وهي نفس فكرتي 

وأدعوا الله أن يعدي الامور على خير
وتبقى مصر دائما بكل خير

----------


## محمد حسيـــن



----------


## zizoYAzizo

ده الى بقوله

----------


## nariman

> ده الى بقوله


أكيد حيكون فيه قيادة محددة للشباب هناك قريب
وده مهم جداااااا
واعتقد انهم قادرين على ده

بس أكتر حاجة عجبتني في كلامه لما قال ان لما مكنش فاهم فهم

ده عامل الوقت اللي النظام بيلعب عليه.. لكنه مش في صالحه 
ولسه

----------


## ابن البلد

نريمان لقاء زويل
ده كان تحفة

----------


## nariman

> نريمان لقاء زويل
> ده كان تحفة


بالظبط يا أحمد
بس مين يقرا ومين يسمع

----------


## nariman

!!!!

----------


## أم أحمد

تامر حسنى يبكى بعد طرده من ميدان التحرير

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB4nT3g3ESU

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أختى مصراوية جدا
> 
> حمدالله على سلامتك منورة المنتدى
> يارب كل الخير لكى


الله يسلم قلبك يا كوتي كوتي  :f2: 
بالعند في هيثم  ::p:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

استوقفنى هذا المقال ...!!




> *لقاء "غُنيم"..ضد التيار !*
> 
> *استمعت   للقاء وائل غنيم في برنامج العاشرة مساء كآلاف المصريين غيري، واستمتعت   بحواره الصادق،النابع من قلبه و الممتلىء بحب حقيقي لبلده.*  *ولكن..وسط فيض المشاعر، انتبهت لحظة لشيء ما، هُناك اختلاف..هُناك ما يُثير الانتباه !* 
> *ملاحظات استوقفتني بكلامه، فكرت قليلا، ووجدت هذا السيناريو يخطر ببالي.* 
> *قبل أن أخبركم بما فكرت، دعونا نتفق على الآتي:* 
> *أولا:وائل غنيم هو شخص رائع، صادق، وفي حالة حب حقيقي لوطنه وأهله وأمر كهذا لا يحتاج الى مزايدة.* 
> *ثانيا:ما سأقول هو مجرد تصور، قد أخطيء فيه وقد أصيب والأمر قابل للنقاش.* 
> *وائل   غنيم ، هو شخص صادق، وحساس ولكنه بلا خبرة في دهاليز السياسة المظلمة و   ألعابها الملوثة ، وبالتالي يمكن توجيهه دون أن يشعر وأركز على كلمة دون أن   يشعر !* 
> نظرية المؤامرة !
> ...

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تامر حسنى يبكى بعد طرده من ميدان التحرير
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB4nT3g3ESU



ياكتي كميييييلة  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يا جماعة حد سمع عن موضوع التأمينات الجديد

على كل شاب عاطل يقدم شهادة المؤهل والبطاقة و الاوراق بتاعته يعنى 

ويقدر يقبض 650 جنيه لخريج الجامعة و 350 للدبلومات

سيبكم من كل دا 

لكن حد فيكم فكر ايه المعنى فى دا؟

المعنى فى دا ان البلد فيها فلوس 

بجد بجد والله

البلد فيها فلوس

وفلوس تكفى وتفيض

عارفين كمان معنى ان العاطل ياخد المبلغ دا يعنى ايه

معناه ان اللى بييشتغل هيتحدد حد ادنى للاجور مش اقل من الف جنيه

عارفين دا معناه ايه برضه؟




معناه انى بكرة آخد 650 جنيه وانا حاطط رجل على رجل









عقبالك يا سارة لما تاخدى 350**

*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم أحمد
					

تامر حسنى يبكى بعد طرده من ميدان التحرير

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB4nT3g3ESU



يا حبيب ماما

تلاقى فى بنات اغمى عليها




واغمن عليا اغمن عليا



اوبا آآآآآآآه* **

----------


## قلب مصر

> هنؤنة .. تعرفى مشاركتك دى لفتت نظرى انى ماعرفش ف الدستور غير مواد قليلة ,, واول مرة اكتشف فعلاً انى عمرى ما قرأيته ولا حتى فكرت ادور عليه عشان اقراه ..!
> حسيت بجد انى كنت مقصرة ف حق نفسي وبلدى ....و اعتقد فعلا من واجبنا ع الاقل دلوقت نعرف دستور بلدناااااا بيقول ايه ..!!
> ده لينيك لتحميل الدستور المصري طبقاً لأخر التعديلات ,,,
> http://www.mediafire.com/?40c84ls49tibku8تحياتى للجميع ,,
> وتقدير خاص للرائعة قلب مصر ع موضوعها ومجهودها ومشاركتها الخاصة بمواد الدستور ..


فعلا يا سوما الثورة خلتنا نحس قد ايه كنا مقصرين في حق حبيبتنا مصر
وقد ايه اتأخرنا قوي علشان نصلح الفساد القابع فيها لسنوات
بس الحمد لله أن عجلة التحرك والإصلاح بدأت وأنها مش حتقف تاني أبدا إن شاء الله
كل الشكر ليكي ولكل المشاركين العظماء أبناء مصر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *يا جماعة حد سمع عن موضوع التأمينات الجديد
> 
> على كل شاب عاطل يقدم شهادة المؤهل والبطاقة و الاوراق بتاعته يعنى 
> 
> ويقدر يقبض 650 جنيه لخريج الجامعة و 350 للدبلومات
> 
> سيبكم من كل دا 
> 
> لكن حد فيكم فكر ايه المعنى فى دا؟
> ...


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ندى الايام

طيب احكلكم اللى حصل تحديدا لتامر حسنى
من ثورجى العائلة الكريمة اخوايا علاء
بيقولى ميدان التحرير بعد الساعه سبعة بيقى حاجة تانية خالص
فيه مسرح موجود هناك ناس بتقول عليه شعر وناس تغنى اغانى وطنى واللى عيد ميلاده بيحتفلة بيه
واللى اتجوز يزفوه وكمان كلمنى امبارح عن اهلى الشهداء كانوا على المسرح بيحكوا قصة اولادهم وطباعهم وصفاتهم ويكلموا الناس كانت عن ايه احلاهم 
المهم: طلع الاستاذ تامر حسنى على المسرح وطالب يكلم الشباب اخويا بيقولى الناس شافته
وهاتك يا هتافات مش عاوزينك امشى وسبنا مش عاوزينك والاخ تامر مستنى يخلصوا وعاز يكمل كلامه وبدأ يبكى يمكن يصعب عليهم
الشعب رافض تماماااااااااا انه يتكلم لغاية ما شاب من اللى على المسرح زقه برجله اخوا بيقولى وقع على الاض والشعب استلاقاه وهاتك يا ضرب مافيش شاب مضربوش 
وهى دى حكاية الشاب تامر
 ولو انى مش موافقه على الموقف خالص..
بس عجبنى اوى الكلام عن ميدان التحرير ليلا الناس هناك مش هتتحرك

----------


## قلب مصر

المقال دا قابلني على الفيسبوك لشاب مثقف من شباب ثورة 25 يناير
له رؤية ياريت نشوفها مع بعض
ومن الأشياء الجميلة أن كاتب هذا المقال شاب حديث التخرج يعني عمره لا يزيد بأي حال من الأحوال عن 24 أو 25 ومساحة الوعي والثقافة واستبصار الأمور عنده رائعة وجميلة وتنبئ فعلا بأن شباب مصر فيهم الخير والبركة وعلى يدهم سيتغير حال مصر 


إعادة رسم الخرائط: أنقذوا ثورتكم.. لا نجونا إن نجا عمر سليمان

بقلم أحمد عبد الفتاح


هذا ليس وضعًا غريبًا على دولة فيها ثورة شعبية حقيقية على النظام الحاكم المستبد الراكع - غالبًا - للهيمنة الغربية، يمكننا تسويد ملايين الصفحات والتذكير بالمستبدين الذي خانوا شعوبهم واعتمدوا على الولايات المُتحدة ثم باعتهم الولايات المُتحدة عند أقرب مطب وصعّدت غيرهم ليخدروا شعوبهم بدعاوى الحرية والديمقراطية والرخاء ثم تكتشف هذه الشعوب أن الخلف نسخة لا تقل سوءً ان لم تكن أسوء من السلف.
بالتالي تواجه الثورة المصرية مأزقًا " طبيعيًا" كهذا لأنها ليست موجهة فقط ضد النظام الحاكم، وإنما هي موجهة بالأساس الى قوى الإستكبار العالمي خلفه، لذا فلزام على أمريكا ومن دار في فلكها أن يحاولوا بكل قوتهم اجهاض الثورة.
الوضع الأن كالتالي:
1- هناك ثورة شعبية كبيرة ضد أكبر عميل أمريكي الذي هو في نفس الوقت أكبر مستبد في المنطقة.
2- هذه الثورة حققت في أيامها الأولى مكاسب كبرى يمكن أن نذكر منها:
- كسر هيبة النظام في قلوب المصريين.
- تحطيم مشروع التوريث للأبد.
- كسر شوكة الجهاز البوليسي للأبد.
وغير ذلك من المكاسب التي لا ينكرها الا جاهل أو جاحد.
3- هذه ثورة تجري الأن محاولات التفاف ومداورة عديدة لاجهاضها.

لكن التاريخ يُعلِمنا أن أي نظام مستبد يتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء أساسية:

1- الأسرة الحاكمة ومحاسيبها.
2- الحزب أو الجماعة السياسية التي يتقنع بها الاستبداديون، وتتخفى هذه الجماعة خلف عدة شعارات حسب الوقت أو المرحلة، فهي كالحرباء، فلا الوطنية التي ادعاها جمال عبد الناصر قدمت بديلاً حقيقيًا للحرية، ولا الديمقراطية التي ادعاها مبارك كانت حقيقية.
3-  الجناح الأمني، وهو أقوى وأقسى أجهزة النظام، ويكون هذا الجناح على قدر من الانفصال عن السلطة السياسية على اعتبار أنه " عمليًا" من يملك القوة المادية لفرض سطوته على أرض الواقع، بحسب التيار السائد أيضًا، فلا يقف مع ديكتاتور لفظه شعبه الى أخر لحظة الا مرتزقة/جماعة وظيفية، والحوادث الدالة على ذلك من تاريخ أمريكا الجنوبية أكثر من أن تُعد، أما في الأنظمة التي تحتوي على جهاز أمني ضخم وله تقاليد عريقة، فإن هذا الجهاز غالبًا ما ينتظر الى أن يسقط النظام السياسي، وفي حالات كثيرة يساهم في تصفيته وسقوطه بالاتفاق مع قوى خارجية تمهيدًا لصعوده مكان النظام السابق اعتمادًا على دعم ذات القوة الخارجية، وهناك حالة أخيرة هي أن ينضم الجناح الأمنني فعليًا الى صفوف الجماهير، اما لنوبة ضمير مفاجئة ( لا يجب أن ننسى أنه كان آداة القمع الأساسية للنظام السابق) وإما لأن الجماهير أجبرته على ذلك، ويتحول الى حارس للتحول الديمقراطي ثم يعود بعد ذلك الى سكناته قانعًا بدوره الأساسي فقط.
ولأننا لسنا في اليوتوبيا هنا فسننحي الجزء الأول من الإحتمال الأخير جانبًا وسنعتمد على الجزء الثاني لأنه  - في تصوري - الفرصة الأخيرة لإنقاذ الثورة الأن.


حققت الثورة المصرية انجازات هائلة كما أسلفنا لكنها حاليًا تمر بمرحلة خطيرة جدًا، نتجت عن بناء النظام استراتيجية مضادة للثورة  تؤتي ثمارها الأن، تعتمد هذه الاستراتيجية على المبادئ الآتية:

 
1- مبارك قد انتهى، ورحيله مسألة وقت لأن الولايات المتحدة " مش عايزة قلق" في مصر بالذات لأسباب لا تخفى عن الجميع، وبالتالي فإن الترتيب الأن يجري لمرحلة ما بعد مبارك، هل تفقد الولايات المُتحدة وبالتالي اسرائيل هذا الكنز الاستراتيجي المتمثل في النظام المصري؟!!ـ

2- أظن أنه بناء على أوامر أمريكية صريحة أتى مبارك بعمر سليمان نائبًا له، صحيح أن هذا قضى تمامًا على آمال جمال مبارك في التوريث الذي كان على بعد خطوة منه، الا أنه قد ثبت للأمريكان بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن جمال مبارك ليس أكثر من " عيل سيس" ولن يستطيع احكام السيطرة على مصر بكل تأكيد. هنا يظهر عمر سليمان كملاك حارس للمصالح الأمريكية في المنطقة ويقدم نفسه كحل مباشر للأمريكان، وهم على استعداد كامل لتصديقه، فتاريخه معهم يؤكد ولائه الكامل، لكن العقدة تبقى في كيفية احلال عمر سليمان محل مبارك بدون أي مشاكل.

3- يتم تلميع عمر سليمان، فهو الرجل الذي يصفي كل رموز الفساد المغضوب عليهم جماهيريًا - بالضبط كما تم مع عبد الناصر بحجة تطهير الأحزاب !! - وهو في نفس الوقت الرجل الذي "يسرح" بعباقرة الساسة المصريين، ويتنزل وهو رأس أحد أعتى أجهزة المخابرات في العالم، لدرجة أن يقابل شبابًا في سن أحفاده ويجلس معهم على مائدة واحدة ويحدثهم بمنتهى الود والأريحية، "عن ما الذي يمكن تطبيقه من مطالب الثورة، وما لا يمكن تطبيقه (!!!!)" على حد تعبير الناشط مصطفى النجار بالأمس. ( هل شعرتم بالخازوق الأول؟)
وفي نفس الوقت يجر الرجل البلاد كلها الى مناقشات جانبية سخيفة حول متى نعدل الدستور؟ كيف نعدل الدستور؟ هل يمشى الرئيس الأن أم ينتظر لنهاية ولايته المزعومة؟، هكذا تدور العجلة وتكشف " السبوبة" عن وجهها القبيح، فالجميع الأن يخرج لكي يتحدث عن " الفقه الثوري والشرعية الثورية" وكأنها سبة، أو كأن هذه ليست ثورة ضد النظام الذي يمثل عمر سليمان أقسى وأقبح ما فيه، وتخرج علينا دعاوى العقلانية وضرورة تفهم أن البلد في أزمة (!!!!!)، ويجب أن " نتكاتف" حتى ولو مع الشيطان ذاته لنخرج منها، بينما في نفس الوقت النظام مستمر في ممارساته القديمة، اعتقال وتقييد حريات صحفيين وعدم تنفيذ أي أمر من أوامر الثوار و "تتويه" الناس في جدل قانوني دستوري عقيم لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع ( هل شعرتم بالخازوق الثاني؟).

4- في نفس الوقت يسعى عمر سليمان بمعاونة أحمد شفيق الى تصفية الثورة وتحويلها الى اعتصام مطلبي، فيخرج علينا أحمد شفيق ليقول فليبق " المعتصمون وليس الثوار" في ميدان التحرير كما يريدون وسنسير البلد من حولهم، فقد عادت بعض البنوك للعمل، وعادت الكثير من المصالح الحكومية للعمل كذلك، وبدا أن الحياة ستعود الى " طبيعتها"، وخلال عدة أيام ستعود المدارس والجامعات وهذا سيساهم أكثر في انفضاض الناس من الميدان، صحيح أن هذا سيسهم في تخفيف الضغط الشعبي الجاهل على الثوار بعد أن ألقت وسائل اعلام الحكومة في روع الناس أن الثوار هم سبب كل أزماتهم، وكأن البلد كانت تعيش في جنة أخرجها منها الثوار الأوغاد، الا أن هذا سيساهم بشكل رئيسي في تخفيف زخم الحالة الثورية التي تعيشها مصر تمهيدًا لتصفيتها تمامًا بمرور الوقت. كل طبيب يعلم أن هذه هي الوسيلة المثلى للتخلص من الجلطة، حقنها بمسيلات ومذوبات حتى تنتهي بينما العمل جار على اعاشة بقية الجسم بطريقة شبه طبيعية. ( هل شعرتم بالخازوق الثالث؟).
ويساهم في هذا بالمناسبة الحالة التي يعيشها ثوار ميدان التحرير فهم ينفصلون بشكل كامل عن العالم، وقد حولوا الثورة الى كرنفال سياسي لا أكثر.

5- الأن بعد أن تتم كل هذه الخطوات يمكن صناعة تعديلات دستورية على أيدي المزورين القدامى ( لماذا لم يتم حل مجلس الشعب الى الأن؟) ويوقع عليها مبارك بعد أن يطلبها بنفسه حيث أن هذا شرط دستوري لتمرير التعديلات، وهذا هو سبب بقاءه الوحيد من وجهة نظري، ثم يرحل مبارك.
الأن - نظريًا - هدف الثورة الأكبر قد تحقق برحيل مبارك، بعض جهابذة مثقفينا يطلبون من الأن أن يرحل مبارك ويفوض كل سلطاته الى عمر سليمان، وكأن كل هؤلاء الشهداء قد خرجوا لكي يفوض مبارك سلطاته الى مدير مخابراته والمسئول الأول عن أمنه!!!ـ
نعود فنقول ان هدف الثورة الأول قد تحقق نظريًا، الا أنه في نفس الوقت يكون عمر سليمان قد " اتفق" مع كل أطراف السبوبة السياسية على تقسيم تورتة العهد الجديد، ويكون أحمد شفيق قد ساهم بشكل كبير في تصفية الثورة، ولا يبقى الا بعض المحتجين هنا و هناك، حيث قام عمر سليمان وأحمد شفيق بفصلهم عن الجماهير ، وعن النخبة، فيكونون أشبه بالمعلق في الهواء بلا شئ يحمله سوى خيط رفيع. وهوب نلاقي عمر سليمان فوق رؤوسنا ( هل شعرتم بالخازوق الرابع؟).

6- يعرف الجميع ماذا حدث في الاخوان وكل القوى السياسية التي تحالفت مع الضباط الأحرار في بداية انقلابهم، فلا داعي لتكرار الحديث عن ذلك رغم أني متأكد من أنه سيكون "لعب عيال" بجوار ما يمكن أن يصنعه فيهم عمر سليمان اذا ساهموا في اعطاءه الشرعية ونفخ الروح في نظام ميت كما فعل سذج الاسلاميين حين قتلوا السادات. ( هل شعرتم بالخازوق الخامس؟).

الأن.. ما الحل؟!!
أقول..
أولاً: لا يجب أن نهلع، لأن هذه حالة طبيعية جدًا وقد حدثت في الكثير من بلدان العالم التي حاولت شعوبها الافلات من نير الاستبداد وبالتالي الإفلات من الهيمنة الأمريكية.
ثانيًا: يجب أن نشرع مباشرة في تصعيد الضغط على عمر سليمان وكل من يفكر في الجلوس معه عن طريق تصعيد العمل الثوري وتثوير قطاعات عديدة من المجتمع تضغط على الجيش الذي يمنح موقفه المائع عمر سليمان فرصة  كبيرة للمناورة، ولا أشك في أن موقف الجيش هذا أيضًا بناءً على أوامر أمريكية، اذا وضعنا في الإعتبار الحقيقة البسيطة القائلة بأنه "عمليًا" الولايات المتحدة هي من ينفق على الجيش المصري، ( وهذا -رغم أنه خارج السياق- يعطينا صورة  مبسطة عن طبيعة الأنظمة التي تصنعها الولايات المتحدة في العالم، أنظمة متسلطة تقهر شعوبها لصالح الرأسمالية العالمية، وتؤدي في نفس الوقت " خدمات استراتيجية جليلة" للولايات المتحدة لا تستطيع هي "ببراءتها وطهرها" أن تقوم بها وفي نفس الوقت تتولى الولايات المتحدة الانفاق على جيوش هذه الأنظمة المتسلطة ليس لسواد عيونها، ولكن لأن هذا يصنع فرص عمل كبيرة للأمريكيين، كما أنه يسوق السلاح الأمريكي في العالم، الى جانب أنه يسمح بتجربته في أحيان كثيرة في الحروب الاقليمية الصغيرة المُصطنعة غالبًا) وقد وصل الأمر الى حد صدور تأكيدات من واشنطن بعد مجرزة الأربعاء الدامي بأن الجيش المصري يتعهد بحماية المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير حماية كاملة.
اذن فالتصعيد سينهي موقف الجيش المائع وسيضعه في موقف (اما/ أو)، اما مع الشعب أو مع النظام، واذا فقد عمر سليمان الجيش فإنه سيفقد قدرًا كبيرًا من حرية  الحركة والمناورة وسيصيبه  ذلك بالكثير من الارتباك والتخبط، وسيضع ضغوطًا كبيرة على العباقرة الذين يتفاوضون معه لعدم التنازل " كثيرًا" عن سقف المطالب الشعبية، الا في حالة أن يقرروا الوقوف معه ضد الشعب وهذا غير مستبعد اذا نظرنا الى تاريخ الكثيرين منهم بالمناسبة.

ثالثًا: تصعيد الضغط باختلاق بؤر مواجهة جديدة، لا يعني مطلقًا اخراج الناس من ميدان التحرير لكي يذهبوا الى مكان أخر، بالعكس يعني هذا ضرورة بقائهم فيه كاحتياطي استراتيجي أساسي، وكملجأ احتياطي للبؤر الجديدة الى أن تثبت نفسها في أماكنها الجديدة، وهذا لن يتأتى الا باجتذاب أناس جدد الى سبيل الجهاد عن طريق عدة آليات خصوصًا أن موقف بقية الشعب المصري مازال ملتبسًا نتيجة للضغط الإعلامي الحكومي عليه.
الآليات التي أقترحها كالتالي:
1- لجان اعاشة شعبية لتعويض المتضررين من الثورة.
2- نشر صور شهداء الاحتجاجات والحديث عنهم باستمرار في كل الأماكن التي نتواجد فيها.
3- توثيق جرائم النظام وعرضها باستمرار على الناس للتأكيد على أن نظامًا بهذه البشاعة لا يمكن الثقة فيه.
4- أظن أن استضافة كثير من أبطال ميدان التحرير على الفضائيات سيساهم في تصحيح الصورة عن الثورة.

----------


## قلب مصر

> طيب احكلكم اللى حصل تحديدا لتامر حسنى
> من ثورجى العائلة الكريمة اخوايا علاء
> بيقولى ميدان التحرير بعد الساعه سبعة بيقى حاجة تانية خالص
> فيه مسرح موجود هناك ناس بتقول عليه شعر وناس تغنى اغانى وطنى واللى عيد ميلاده بيحتفلة بيه
> واللى اتجوز يزفوه وكمان كلمنى امبارح عن اهلى الشهداء كانوا على المسرح بيحكوا قصة اولادهم وطباعهم وصفاتهم ويكلموا الناس كانت عن ايه احلاهم 
> المهم: طلع الاستاذ تامر حسنى على المسرح وطالب يكلم الشباب اخويا بيقولى الناس شافته
> وهاتك يا هتافات مش عاوزينك امشى وسبنا مش عاوزينك والاخ تامر مستنى يخلصوا وعاز يكمل كلامه وبدأ يبكى يمكن يصعب عليهم
> الشعب رافض تماماااااااااا انه يتكلم لغاية ما شاب من اللى على المسرح زقه برجله اخوا بيقولى وقع على الاض والشعب استلاقاه وهاتك يا ضرب مافيش شاب مضربوش 
> وهى دى حكاية الشاب تامر
> ...


عارفة يا ندى أهو اللي حصل لتامر حسني على أيد الشباب هناك في ميدان التحرير
بيأكد لي قد ايه الرجالة دول واعيين وحسهم عالي
الموضوع هنا مش مجال لانتقاد تامر حسني ولا هيافته 
بس الحقيقة انه من الفاسدين اللي لازم يبعدوا مش لازم بعزلهم ولا بضربهم ولكن باجتنابهم وتحاشيهم واسقاطهم تماما من ذاكرة الشعب والوطن
لأنه كان بيأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر من خلال أغانيه ولأنه استهون كتير قوي بأعرافنا وتقاليدنا وقيمنا 
ودي مفيش فيها اختلاف 
والحمد لله أن الرجالة هناك ادوله درس أنه لا مكان هناك ولا تواجد للفاسدين المفسدين في الأرض
أما بكاءه بقى فأنصحه يشرب زجاجة بيريل يمكن ..........

----------


## ندى الايام

> *يا جماعة حد سمع عن موضوع التأمينات الجديد*
> 
> _على كل شاب عاطل يقدم شهادة المؤهل والبطاقة و الاوراق بتاعته يعنى_ 
> 
> _ويقدر يقبض 650 جنيه لخريج الجامعة و 350 للدبلومات_
> 
> _سيبكم من كل دا_ 
> 
> _لكن حد فيكم فكر ايه المعنى فى دا؟_
> ...


البلد مليانه خير كتير بس للاسف كان متوزع غلط مافيش عدل ومافش ضمير
لكن بعد الثورة بأذن ربنا حاجات كتير هتتغير وان شاء الله طلباتك اوامروحضرتك برضه رجل على رجل
فى بعض الاماكن بدون ذكر اسماء الموظفين عملت اعتصام بالمره واحنا فى شهر الاعتصامات وطلبت بزياده الحوافز ونسبة من الارباح وفى ظرف ايام وافق صاب الشركة على المطالب وبدأ فى اتنفيذ وبيقولوانفس كلامك يعنى الشركه كان فيها فلوس بس واضح كان لازم ثروة تحركهم


واخر حاجة اتكلم عنها شركة الاتصالات رجعت كل الخطوط الواقفه دون طلب ولا حاجة
كنا عند صديقة للعائلة بقالها سنتين تليفونها موقوف علشان مش بتدفع فواتير عندا ى اولادها
بقدرة قادر لاقينا التليفون بيرن والحراره جت وعند ناس كتير كمان
والشركة اجلت دفع الفواتير الشهر ده بعد ما كنا نروح نشتكى ان الفاتورة غلط يقولك ادفع يا سيد وبعدين اشتكى مع ان بابا مسموش سيد 


اسفه للاطالة بس التغيرات كتير مستفزانى

----------


## قلب مصر

ضحكوا عليه يا حراااااااااااااااااااااااام
مكانش عارف .... هذا الخائن الذي باع أمن وامان مصر ...
الذي استباح دم المصريين وقتلهم بقلب ميت ودم بارد
دمهم في رقبتك ليوم الدين وسيحاسبك عليهم الله قبل وبعد أن يحاسبك البشر



> وزير الداخلية المصري السابق: تقارير مضللة جعلتني أهاجم المتظاهرين
> 
> قالت مصادر وصفت بأنها مطلعة في تصريحات صحفية، إن فريقا من نيابة أمن الدولة العليا استمع لأقوال حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية المصري السابق بناء علي تعليمات من المستشار هشام بدوي المحامي العام الأول للنيابة حول الاتهامات الموجهة اليه بالقتل العمد والشروع في قتل العشرات من المتظاهرين يومي 25و28يناير الماضي مما أدي لمقتل وإصابة الآلاف.
> كما واجهت النيابة العادلي بمسئوليته عن انسحاب قوات الأمن من شوارع الجمهورية بالكامل مساء يوم 28 يناير مما أدي لحدوث حالة من الفوضى والتخريب والاستيلاء علي الممتلكات العامة والخاصة بعد خلو جميع اقسام الشرطة من افراد الأمن علي مستوي الجمهورية بالإضافة لهروب الآلاف من المسجونين والمتهمين في القضايا المختلفة.
> 
> وزير الداخلية المصري السابق
> وبحسب التصريحات التي نقلها الدستور الأصلي عن المصادر التي وصفها بأنها مطلعة؛ أنكر حبيب العادلي كل ما نسب له من اتهامات وقال أنه لا يحب العنف ولا يقمع المتظاهرين!، وألقي بالمسئولية على عدلي فايد مدير مصلحة الأمن العام وحسن عبد الرحمن رئيس جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة واللواء أحمد رمزي مساعده للأمن المركزي.
> وقال العادلي إن رئيس مباحث أمن الدولة قدم له تقارير مضلله عن حمل المتظاهرين اسلحة ومهاجمتهم لقوات الأمن مما اضطره لأخذ قرار بمهاجمتهم.
> واضافت المصادر ان اللواء عدلي فايد قال أمام النيابة أنه غير مسئول عما حدث وأنه ليس له اي علاقه بأي ضابط متواجد بالشارع وأنه يعتبر جهة رقابية علي الشرطة من داخل الشرطة ولا علاقة له بالأمور الميدانية.
> ...

----------


## قلب مصر

يا جماعة في خبر مهم

بمد أجازة نصف العام كمان أسبوع

أعلن الدكتور هانى هلال وزير التعليم العالى والدولة للبحث العلمى المشرف على وزارة التربية والتعليم مد إجازة نصف العام للمدارس والجامعات لمدة أسبوع آخر لتجهيز المدارس التى أضيرت والانتهاء من أعمال التصحيح للامتحانات التى تمت قبل الأحداث الأخيرة.

وأوضح الدكتور هلال حسب بيان إعلامى اليوم الأربعاء، أن القرار جاء بعد فحص كافة التقارير الواردة من مختلف المديريات التعليمية بالمحافظات والتوصيات التى عرضت فى اجتماعات المجلس الأعلى للجامعات ومجلس الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية ومجلس المعاهد العليا.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=348961

----------


## مصراويةجدا

في حاجة انا خايفة منها
تفتكروا ممكن يحصل انقلاب عسكري؟
بيتهيألي عمر سليمان بيهدد بكده 
يا رب استر

----------


## قلب مصر

> في حاجة انا خايفة منها
> تفتكروا ممكن يحصل انقلاب عسكري؟
> بيتهيألي عمر سليمان بيهدد بكده 
> يا رب استر


مش قدرة افهم بالظبط ايه الرسالة اللي بيحاول يوصلها عمر سليمان دلوقتي
لأن هذا الرجل داهية وثعلب ولا أحد يعلم فيما يفكر بالظبط
دلوقتي اللي عايزة افهمه واعرفه بالتحديد قيادات الجيش بتاخد أوامرها من مين بالظبط
واذا حدث انقلاب عسكري هل سيكون باعتلاء عمر سليمان الرئاسة بانقلاب
أم بشخصية أخرى
فيه حاجات هذا الرجل بيحملها ومحتاجة توضيح لأنه شخص غير ذي ثقة

----------


## Dragon Shadow

وصلت منذ قليل لبلدتي التي تبعد عن القاهرة 120 كم ، بعد رحلة لميدان التحرير منذ أمس مساءاً ...
(من مقر إقامتي حتى مساكن العبور - مقابل شارع الطيران حوالي 120كم )
وصلت ميدان التحرير أمس قرابة الثانية عشر أو بعد منتصف الليل بقليل وكنت قد تحركت من بلدتي السابعة والنصف من مساء أمس تقريبا ، وعطلتني اللجان وحظر التجول لأن الوقت الطبيعي أني أوصل ميدان التحرير بعد ساعتين أو ساعتين ونصف على الأكثر ، ثم غادرت ميدان التحرير اليوم الساعة الثانية عصراً تقريباً لأني كُنت تعبت من قلة النوم خاصة أن نومي منذ بداية الأحداث قليل جداً وغير منتظم ....

أرتاح شوية وآخد حمام وأشرب قهوة دبل ، لأني لم أنم ولا حتى 10 دقائق حيث لاأنام خلال السفر أو بأى مواصلة  ....

وعلى فكرة عملت حاجة غريبة جداً أمس قبل ماأمشي (عملت لنفسي شخصية معينة) ومش عارف عملت كده ليه بس الصراحة الحركات إللي عملتها في نفسي نفعتني أني أقف على بعض الحقائق ... 

وعموماً راجع مبسوط جداً وقلقي أصبح أقل كثيراً عما كان قبل ذهابي بنفسي للتحرير ...
شوية كده وأقدم لكم تقرير ...

----------


## حمادو

يعني أخرج شوية وأرجع الاقى انقلاب عسكري و 650 جنيه تأمينات؟ الأمور يا إما بتمشى بسرعة رهيبة جدا, أو أن العملية كلها إشاعات علشان يقدروا يخلطوا الحق بالباطل بعد ما تهدى الأمور

معلش يا جماعة بس انقلاب عسكري ايه؟ ماسمعتش عن الموضوع دا النهاردة خالص لا فى الاخبار العربية ولا الالمانية...ياريت حد يفهمنى أو يجيب لى فيديو يوضح المسألة دي.
وإيه كمان موضوع التأمينات دا؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> تامر حسنى يبكى بعد طرده من ميدان التحرير
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB4nT3g3ESU


يا كبد أمه 
يا طعم يا نايتى  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

يا جماعة واحنا بنتكلم دلوقتي في مجازر بتحصل من الشرطة لأهل الوادي الجديد
يارب مش دي الوزارة الجديدة اللي قالت مش حنضرب المتظاهرين ولا نحرقهم
الناس هناك بتموت من الرصاص الحي

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> يا جماعة واحنا بنتكلم دلوقتي في مجازر بتحصل من الشرطة لأهل الوادي الجديد
> يارب مش دي الوزارة الجديدة اللي قالت مش حنضرب المتظاهرين ولا نحرقهم
> الناس هناك بتموت من الرصاص الحي


لاتقلقي يا أم يوسف
زوج أختي لواء *جيش* وقائد بهذه المنطقة وسألته عن الوضع هناك فأخبرني أن الوضع كالآتي :-
ضابط شرطة قذر ومكروه بهذه المنطقة وقدم الأهالي فيه شكاوي كثيرة منذ فترة ووعدهم مدير الأمن بنقله بأقرب فرصة ...
والأحداث التي تم نقلها عبر وسائل الإعلام لم تحدث بهذه الطريقة وكان بدايتها بالصباح وليس في فرح كما نقلت وسائل الإعلام ، والأهالي قامو بضرب سائق سيارة الشرطة وكان بمفرده وقتها ثم حرقوها ، وأتجهوا للقسم وحاولوا حرقه والوصول للضابط القذر ولم يتمكنوا وتمت السيطرة على الأمر عند قسم الشرطة والإصابات ليست كما تم الإعلان عنها بوسائل الإعلام ، ثم قام الأهالي بمحاولة حرق المحكمة وحدث بها تلفيات كبيرة ...
هذا ماوصلني
دمت بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا واصلي من الأخبار أن لحد دلوقتي فيه 8 قتلى منهم اربعة بانفجار في مقلة العين من الرصاص الحي
وأن في 61 حالة اصابات حرجة
ومصدر الخبر من أحد العاملين في مستشفى أسيوط 
ومش متأكدة من صحته لأنه غير منشور في أي موقع أخباري أو وكالة أنباء
مش عارفة الحقيقة فين أخي ابراهيم 
ربنا يستر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ده الخبر المكتوب دلوقتي ..
خلافات بين عمر سليمان و رئيس اركان الجيش حول تدخل الجيش في التظاهرات 
ربنا يستر

----------


## قلب مصر

خبر أحداث الوادي الجديد بيتذاع دلوقتي على bbc العربية

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أنا واصلي من الأخبار أن لحد دلوقتي فيه 8 قتلى منهم اربعة بانفجار في مقلة العين من الرصاص الحي
> وأن في 61 حالة اصابات حرجة
> ومصدر الخبر من أحد العاملين في مستشفى أسيوط 
> ومش متأكدة من صحته لأنه غير منشور في أي موقع أخباري أو وكالة أنباء
> مش عارفة الحقيقة فين أخي ابراهيم 
> ربنا يستر


عندك حق ياأم يوسف والله تحسي أن مافيش مصداقية ..... 
ربنا يسترها علينا الفترة دي ....
زوج أختي لما سألته قاللي أنه تابع الموقف بنفسه وأن مافيش إصابات بالحجم إللي أتكلمت عنه بعض وسائل الإعلام زي الجزيرة والعربية ، ولم يتحدث عن أى قتيل ....
هأتصل بيه تاني وأقولكم إللي حصل بالضبط ....

أقوم آخد دش بقى وأستريح شويه ، رغم أي مش قادر أقوم من على المنتدى ، وقال إيه بأعمل مراجعة للموضوعات تقوليش المندوب السامي ....
ربنا يسترها علينا كلنا

----------


## ابن البلد

في حالة إنقلاب الجيش
والمساك بزمام السلطة من جديد

سنكون رجعنا إلي ما قبل 1952

أتمنى أن يفهموا من تجمدوا في ميدان التحرير
أن رسالتهم وصلت وعليهم بالرحيل

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*احلى خبر سمعته الناهرده عن طريق مكالمه تليفونيه من صديق لى ان شباب 25 يناير بادرو واخدو خطوه فى عمل حزب ليهم ليتناقش مع الحكومه بعيد عن الاتلاف الحكومى الى حصل والاخوان وللا جهه تانيه و رفضو تواجد اى حد مابينهم تانى
 يامسهل بقى لان هما بيتعاملو مع ناس خبره فى السياسه 
واحلى يافطه فعلا بيقولو لمبارك لو معندكش دم علشان تمشى قلنا واحنا نديلك دم وامشى 


*

----------


## ابن البلد

الحقيقة كتبت رد طويل جدا 

عن تجربتي في مقابلة مظاهرات في الطريق

ولكن لم ترسل
ربما أتى ذلك في مصلحتي لكي لا أزيد من خنقتكم مني

بس بجد 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
في كل من يعتقد أنه بتعطيل خدمات الناس ومنعهم من الذهاب إلي عملهم أومشاغلهم أو مصالحهم حق من حقه في الحصول على مطالبه
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## قلب مصر

با جماعة الوضع فعلا في الخارجة والوادي الجديد ملتهب للغاية وحرج جدا
وفعلا في قتلى كتير ودا ابتدى يتكشف على الكثير من المواقع
يارب انقذ المصريين يارب في كل مكان
يارب كون معاهم واقف معاهم 
يارب احنا مش مسامحين في كل قطرة دم بتراق على أرض مصر من مصري ضد مصري


ناشد الدكتور محمد سيد محمد وكيل مستشفى الخارجة العام كل المسئولين بضرورة التحرك العاجل والفورى لإنقاذ مستشفى الخارجة العام من التدمير على يد محتجين من أهالى مدينة الخارجة، وذلك بسبب إصرارهم على استلام جثث ذويهم الذين قضوا فى أحداث أمس، ومازالت الأحداث تتداعى حتى هذه اللحظة.

قام عدد كبير من الأهالى باقتحام مستشفى الخارجة العام وقاموا بتدمير غرفة العمليات المركزية والتى وصفها وكيل المستشفى بأنها كارثة كبرى لكونها عصب المستشفى كلها، ويرجع عدم قدرة المستشفى على تسليم الجثث لذويها لعدم استخراج تصاريح الدفن التى يتم استخراجها بمعرفة النيابة العامة، والتى أصبح مبناها كومة من الرماد، وغادر كل مسئوليها المحافظة، ومازلت حشود الأهالى تتجمهر وتتوافد على المستشفى العام، ويحاولون إخراج جثث ذويهم بالقوة.

وفى ظل هذا الانفلات الأمنى ناشدت القيادات الشعبية وحدات حرس الحدود المنتشرة على أطراف المدينة بضرورة التحرك لحماية مبنى المستشفى من الأهالى الغاضبين، وحفاظا على ما تبقى من هذا المرفق الحيوى الهام جدا لصحة وسلامة المواطنين.
المصدر
http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=349087&SecID=97

----------


## hanoaa

أم يوسف حمدالله على سلامتك
بس إنتى شكلك كده مش راجعه من التحرير ده إنتى راجعه من سيتى ستارز
إيه يا أم يوسف
راجعه سخنة أوى كده ليه
كتبتى كل الدستور
طيب مادة مادة علشان نعرف نفصصه و يكون لينا رأى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مش عارف أتصل بزوج أختي تاني عشان أعرف أخبار الوادي الجديد بالتفصيل ، وهو في المرة الأولى كان كلامه مقتضب ومن غير تفاصيل كاملة ، وحالياً فشلت في الإتصال تاني وربنا يجعله خير

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 


يااااااااااااااااا الله

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الحقيقة كتبت رد طويل جدا 
> 
> عن تجربتي في مقابلة مظاهرات في الطريق
> 
> ولكن لم ترسل
> ربما أتى ذلك في مصلحتي لكي لا أزيد من خنقتكم مني
> 
> بس بجد 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> ...


الرحلة إللي عملتها لميدان التحرير فيها جانب مضيئ وفيها جانب حالك السواد ....
وأنا حاسس بيك وبكلامك ده جداً ، وعلى فكرة هو أسبوع أو أسبوعين كمان بالكتير لو فضل الوضع كده ، 80% من الشعب المصري مش هيلاقي ياكل أو يأكل بيته وأطفاله ، وفي فعلاً حالياً ناس تعبانة جداً من وقف الحال ده خاصة عمال اليومية . 
من قبل رمضان تقريبا والشغل عندي في الشركة ضعيف جداً وبعد يوم 29 يناير توقف تماماً ومافيش دخل من الشركة ، وشرم الشيخ فضيت تماماً وشركات السياحة سلمت العقارات المُستأجرة لأصحابها دون سداد أى مستحقات متأخرة ، والفلاحين عايزين فلوس مش بيجيبوا فلوس بالنسبة للي عنده أرض ، ولما رحت البنك عشان أفك عن نفسي ...
البنك رفض أنه يفك أى وديعة خلال الفترة الحالية وكمان رفض يديني قرض بضمان الودائع ، والحساب الجاري مافييهوش كتير وللأسف بأتعامل مع بنوك مش مصرية زي سوستيه جنرال والتجاري الدولي ...
وعندي إلتزامات شهرية تزيد عن 5000 جنية ...
*ربنا يفرجها من عنده بكرمه ورحمته ...*

----------


## ابن البلد

حصل الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك على عدد كبير من الأوسمة والميداليات الدولية والوطنية :

الجوائز الدولية
...2008 جائزة نهرو للسلام من الهند تقديرا لمكانته الدولية .
2005 درع السلام العالمي من هيئة مكتب الاتحاد الفيدرالي لسلام الشرق الأوسط التابع للأمم المتحدة واعتباره شخصية العام للسلام .
2004 منح الرئيس مبارك درع اتحاد المستثمرين في إفريقيا.
2002 جائزة التنمية .
2002 جائزة جواهر لال نهرو للتفاهم الدولى .
2002 جائزة الأفرو اسيوية من أجل السلام .
1994 جائزة الأمم المتحدة .
1990 جائزة حقوق الإنسان الديمقراطية من قبل مركز الدراسات السياسية والإجتماعية بباريس .
1989 نوط جامعة Comptutense الإسبانية في مدريد.
1987 لقب شرف شهادة الحماية والتي تعادل 4 ميداليات من قبل السيد Laslo Nagui وهو الأمين العام للمنظمة العالمية للكشافين.
1987 ميدالية الأسطرولاب من قبل السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان ،نيابة عن الحكومة السعودية.
1985 جائزة رجل عام 1984 من قبل مجلس التضامن الهندي.
1983 جائزة رجل العام من قبل معهد دولي في باريس.
1983 درع رجل السلام من قبل السيد تشارلز راين، رئيس مركز السلام الدولي.

ميداليات أجنبية
1990 الوسام الرفيع للسابع من نوفمبر لجمهورية تونس.
1989 ميدالية مبارك العظيم الكويتية.
1989 وسام الشرف العظيم من السودان.
1988 ميدالية الجمهورية من اليمن.
1986 وشاح فنت الدانمركي.
1986 ميدالية سارة فم السويدية.
1985 وسام الصليب الأعظم الألماني من نوط الإستحقاق من ألمانيا الفيدرالية.
1985 الوشاح الأكبر للملكة ايزابيل الكاثوليكية.
1984 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية سافيور من اليونان.
1984 الوشاح الأكبر للميدالية القومية لابانتير من زائير.
1984 الوشاح الأكبر للميدالية لدولة مالي.
1984 النوط الأكبر لجمهورية إفريقيا الوسطى.
1984 ميدالية السلطان بروناي في دار السلام.
1983 ميدالية هنري الصغير في البرتغال.
1983 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية الكريزانتيم الرفيعة من اليابان.
1983 نوط من الدرجة الأولي لميدالية العلم القومي من كوريا الديمقراطية.
1983 الوشاح الأكبر للميدالية الوطنية من النيجر.
1982 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية الصليب العظيم من إيطاليا.
1982 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية ليجيون دانير في فرنسا.
1981 ميدالية تريشاكي باتا من نوط الدرجة الأولي من نيبال.
1977 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية ايزابيل الكاثوليكية من اسبانيا.
1977 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية الاستحقاق القومية من توجو.
1977 ميدالية اديبرادانا الإندونيسية.
1976 الوسام العظيم لميدالية الشرف من اليونان.
1976 ميدالية المعارب من اليمن من الطبقة الثانية.
1976 ميدالية عمان من النوط الثاني.
1976 الميدالية العسكرية العمانية من نوط الدرجة الأولي.
1976 ميدالية العمياد السورية.
1975 ميدالية الكويت من نوط الإمتياز.
1975 ميدالية الوشاح الأكبر درجة وسام الشرف الذهبي من النمسا.
1975 وشاح ميدالية الاستحقاق القومية من فرنسا.
1975 نوط الشرف الذهبي العظيم من بلغاريا.
1975 ميدالية الباندا من المكسيك.
1974 ميدالية الملك عبد العزيز من نوط الامتياز من المملكة العربية السعودية.
1974 ميدالية الهيمايون الإيرانية من الدرجة الثانية.
1972 ميدالية الجمهورية من الطبقة الثانية من تونس.

الميداليات والاوسمة الوطنية
العسكرية " بدأ بالأحدث "
1983 ميدالية نجمة سيناء من نوط الدرجة الاولي.
1964&1974 وسام نجمة الشرف.
ميدالية النجمة العسكرية.
شعار الجمهورية العسكري من نوط الدرجة الاولي.
الشعار العسكري للشجاعة من نوط الدرجة الاولي.
شعار الواجب العسكري من نوط الدرجة الاولي.
المدنية
وسام النيل الأكبر.
1975 ميدالية الجمهورية.
وشاح النيل.
ميدالية الجمهورية من نوط الدرجة الاولي.
ميدالية الاستحقاق من نوط الدرجة الاولي.
ميدالية العمل من نوط الدرجة الاولي.
ميدالية العلوم والفنون من نوط الدرجة الاولي.
ميدالية الرياضة من نوط الدرجة الاولي.
شعار الاستحقاق من نوط الدرجة الاولي.
شعار الامتياز من نوط الدرجة الاولي.

مرتبات شرفية
1999 دكتوراة شرفيه من جامعة جورج واشنطن.
1999 دكتوراة شرفيه من جامعة سانت جونس.
1999 دكتوراة شرفيه من جامعة بكين.
1998 دكتوراة شرفيه بالإقرار بدوره الإقليمي والعالمي في بلغاريا.
1991 عضوية وسام هونوريس كوزا الدولي من قبل المجلس الأكاديمي المكسيكي للقانون الدولي.

----------


## ابن البلد

قلة أدب ياحجة قلة ادب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

كل دى اوسمه ومديليات  ::  يعنى يجيبو كتير دول دلوقتى يا استاذ احمد ؟

----------


## ابن البلد

إستقالة وزير الثقافة الدكتور جابر عصفور من حكومة الفريق أحمد شفيق

----------


## ابن البلد

> الرحلة إللي عملتها لميدان التحرير فيها جانب مضيئ وفيها جانب حالك السواد ....
> وأنا حاسس بيك وبكلامك ده جداً ، وعلى فكرة هو أسبوع أو أسبوعين كمان بالكتير لو فضل الوضع كده ، 80% من الشعب المصري مش هيلاقي ياكل أو يأكل بيته وأطفاله ، وفي فعلاً حالياً ناس تعبانة جداً من وقف الحال ده خاصة عمال اليومية . 
> من قبل رمضان تقريبا والشغل عندي في الشركة ضعيف جداً وبعد يوم 29 يناير توقف تماماً ومافيش دخل من الشركة ، وشرم الشيخ فضيت تماماً وشركات السياحة سلمت العقارات المُستأجرة لأصحابها دون سداد أى مستحقات متأخرة ، والفلاحين عايزين فلوس مش بيجيبوا فلوس بالنسبة للي عنده أرض ، ولما رحت البنك عشان أفك عن نفسي ...
> البنك رفض أنه يفك أى وديعة خلال الفترة الحالية وكمان رفض يديني قرض بضمان الودائع ، والحساب الجاري مافييهوش كتير وللأسف بأتعامل مع بنوك مش مصرية زي سوستيه جنرال والتجاري الدولي ...
> وعندي إلتزامات شهرية تزيد عن 5000 جنية ...
> *ربنا يفرجها من عنده بكرمه ورحمته ...*


اللهم آمين يارب

بس زي ما قال فاضل في مشاركته
أن زيادة وقت التظاهرات 
هيزيد من وجود غضب وغليان للناس اللي عندها أشغال ومشاغل وحالها هيقف
وهيسحبوا دعم للمتظاهرين ويمكن يكونوا ضددهم كمان 

زي ما الست دي بتقول قلة أدب
في ناس كتير بتدعي عليهم 
وفي اللي بيشتموهم
وكله مصريين ووطنين برضك

ربنا يستر على الأيام الجاية

----------


## ابن البلد

> كل دى اوسمه ومديليات  يعنى يجيبو كتير دول دلوقتى يا استاذ احمد ؟


أسأل المحتجين والمعارضين 
 ::mazika::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> قلة أدب ياحجة قلة ادب


علشان تمشى الناس تسيب عليهم جنينه الحيونات  ::  والى جايه من الشرقيه تعمل عيد ميلادها فى ميدان التحرير  :: 
ربنا يستر الفلانتين جاى كمان يا احمد وربنا يستر بقى  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اللهم آمين يارب
> 
> بس زي ما قال فاضل في مشاركته
> أن زيادة وقت التظاهرات 
> هيزيد من وجود غضب وغليان للناس اللي عندها أشغال ومشاغل وحالها هيقف
> وهيسحبوا دعم للمتظاهرين ويمكن يكونوا ضددهم كمان 
> 
> زي ما الست دي بتقول قلة أدب
> في ناس كتير بتدعي عليهم 
> ...


أنا قلت من كام يوم إن الناس إللي ساكتين دلوقت وبيحاولوا يهدوا الأوضاع بعد المكاسب إللي حصلنا عليها وهما أغلبية ساحقة من الشعب المصري ممكن ينفجروا في أى وقت وتبقى مجزرة لأن إللي هايعملوه هو أنهم يخلوا ميدان التحرير وينهوا الإعتصام بأى شكل ....

والمصيبة الكبيرة أن في ناس كتير جداً في ميدان التحرير مقتنعين بالكلام ده وخايفين يتكلموا لأن أى واحد عنده أفكار غير الإعتصام والتظاهر يتم التنكيل بيه وضربه علقة محترمة ...

التقرير إللي ها أكتبه عن الليلة إللي قضيتها في ميدان التحرير أمس لغاية النهاردة الظهر ، يبكي ويضحك في نفس الوقت ... 
*في شباب زي الفل وأصحاب قضية ،* وفي ناس تانية نقدر نقول أنهم من النوع إللي جاى في أى هيصه وخلاص ، وفي ناس مش فاهمين هما واقفين في ميدان التحرير ليه بالظبط بس عاجبهم القعدة ووسائل الإعلام والشعور أنهم مهمين ....

ربنا يسترها على البلد

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> علشان تمشى الناس تسيب عليهم جنينه الحيونات  والى جايه من الشرقيه تعمل عيد ميلادها فى ميدان التحرير 
> ربنا يستر الفلانتين جاى كمان يا احمد وربنا يستر بقى


هي العروسة دي كانت من الشرقية ... 
يظهر أنه صحيح الكلام إللي بيقولوه علينا أحنا الشراقوة  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ههههههههه والله يا استاذ ابراهيم انا قلت الكلام الى قلته ده من الاول وعايز اقلك ان الناس حسسونى بانى عميل  ::  
الشراقوه زى الفل والله بس مش لعيد ميلاد يا استاذ ابراهيم يعنى اتنين اتجوزو وقلنا ماشى لكن عيد ميلاد كمان  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ههههههههه والله يا استاذ ابراهيم انا قلت الكلام الى قلته ده من الاول وعايز اقلك ان الناس حسسونى بانى عميل  
> الشراقوه زى الفل والله بس مش لعيد ميلاد يا استاذ ابراهيم يعنى اتنين اتجوزو وقلنا ماشى لكن عيد ميلاد كمان


 نفسي أعرف إللي بيقولوا علينا عملاء دول يقولولنا عملاء لمين بالظبط ، معقول يعني حد يبقى عميل لنظام تم إسقاطه .... أنهي عقل يقول كده ....

وبعدين بقى بعد الفرح وعيد الميلاد والزار إللي عملوه في التحرير ... 
يمكن نلاقي طهور وعقيقة وسبوع وحلقاتك برجالاتك  :: ....
ربنا يفرجها من عنده

----------


## فراشة

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> في كل من يعتقد أنه بتعطيل خدمات الناس ومنعهم من الذهاب إلي عملهم أومشاغلهم أو مصالحهم حق من حقه في الحصول على مطالبه
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


*أتفق معك ا. أحمد* 
*كل مايزيد عن حده ينقلب إلى ضده*
*والوضع في التحرير زاد عن الحد* 
*والمطالب إختلفت وتباينت وكل فئة تعبر عن وجهة نظرها*
*يطالبون بالديمقراطية بأسلوب ديكتاتوري متعجرف*
*وأصبحت القضية في مجملها تصفية حسابات شخصية وانتقام*
*دون الإهتمام بمصر كبلد وشعب

*

----------


## hanoaa

> الله يسلمك يا كوتي كوتي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الطريق إلى إيلات 
> يا ريتني كنت معاهم


يعنى أعمل فيكى ايه
حتى و احنا فى الظروف دى مش رحمانى من لسانك

----------


## قلب مصر

نداء إنساني
أنا عارفة أن يمكن محدش يكون عارفة هنا في المنتدى
بس احتمال ضعيف نقدر نوصل لأهله
هذا الولد أصيب في ميدان التحرير
ضرب بطلق ناري في رأسه
وهو من الحالات الخاصة متلازمة داون
لم يستدل على أهله
وهو في القصر العيني
لا يعرف اسمه أو أهله
حاولوا تنشروا الموضوع يا جماعة يمكن حد يقدر يستدل على أهله

----------


## Dragon Shadow

القاهرة - وكالات الأنباء
  نشر الموقع الإخباري "تيك دبكا" المقرب من الاستخبارات العسكرية الصهيونية  أن مصر تتجه نحو إحداث انقلاب عسكري ، وعليه فقد قامت الإدارة الأميركية  بوضع بوارجها الحربية قبالة الإسماعيلية. 
  ورجح الموقع وفقاً للجزيرة نت، أن هذا السيناريو قد يتعزز لتعثر الحوار بين  أقطاب المعارضة ونائب الرئيس عمر سليمان، وفشل النظام في إخماد الثورة،  واتساع دائرة الاحتجاجات الشعبية التي تطالب برحيل الرئيس المصري حسني  مبارك. 
  وبحسب المصادر العسكرية للموقع، فإن الإدارة الأميركية قامت قبل أيام بوضع  عدة بوارج من أسطولها الحربي بإحدى البحيرات ببلدة الإسماعيلية التي ترتبط  بقناة السويس وتعتبر مركزا للاتصالات الإستراتيجية بين شمال وجنوب القناة.
  ويتألف الأسطول الأميركي من ست بوارج تضم طائرات عمودية وقوة هجومية  قتالية، ووحدة مارينز، ووحدة من سلاح الجو، وفيلق وحدة المارينز رقم 26  للعمليات الخاصة ويضم 2200 جندي ومظليين. 
  وتساند البوارج غواصة للهجوم السريع، ستكون مهمتها توفير الدعم العسكري  ومساندة الوحدات الخاصة خلال عملياتها، وتنسجم هذه المعلومات، مع تصريحات  نائب الرئيس المصري عمر سليمان خلال لقاء جمعه برؤساء تحرير الصحف بمصر،  حيث قال "لا نستطيع التحمل طويلا، ولا بد من إنهاء الأزمة بالحوار"، لافتا  إلى أن المسار البديل هو الانقلاب.

  ويرى موقع تيك دبكا، أن منظومة القوة الأميركية التي ترابط قبالة الضفة  الغربية لقناة السويس، وقبالة الضفة الشرقية لشبه جزيرة سيناء، تشير إلى أن  واشنطن استدعت واستنفرت للمنطقة قوات متعددة تحسبا لأي تطورات. 
  وبحسب المصادر العسكرية للموقع الإسرائيلي، ستكون مهمة هذه القوات الحفاظ  على انتظام الملاحة في قناة السويس، والتدخل العسكري في حال تعطلها أو  التشويش عليها، خصوصا أنه يمر يوميا عبر القناة قرابة 40% من التجارة  العالمية. 
  والمهمة الثانية للقوات الأميركية، ستكون التدخل العسكري إذا ما اقتضت الحاجة وفي حال حدوث أي تطورات داخل مصر.

  وفي السياق ذاته ، دعا يوفال ديسكين رئيس جهاز الأمن الداخلي الإسرائيلي "  الشاباك" يوم الثلاثاء 8 شباط 2011 , الجيش الصهيوني للبقاء في حالة التأهب  في ضوء التطورات الأخيرة الحاصلة في الشرق الأوسط, بما فيها الأزمة  المصرية واللبنانية.
  وقال ديسكين في كلمة ألقاها في مركز هرتسليا, :" إن الأحداث التي وقعت في  البلدان العربية تبين أن حالة الهدوء السائدة لا تزال هشه, ويجب على  إسرائيل أن تكون مستعدة لأي حدث يمكن أن يجري على حدودها ".

===========
 *هيصوا يامُعتصمين وأعملوا زار بالمناسبة الحلوة دي*

*ياريت نكته حلوة كده يا مصراوية جدا على الخبر ده*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*حالة تأهب قصوى للجيش الإسرائيلي على حدود مصر .... !
أمريكاً تؤمن قناة السويس (قال تؤمن قال) ... ؟
وبكده نقدر نقول تمت الخطوات الأولى لعزل سيناء عن مصر ...*

الطهور إللي في ميدان التحرير أمتى بقى عشان كلنا نحضر 





رحمتك يارب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

وعليه فقد قامت الإدارة الأميركية  بوضع بوارجها الحربية قبالة الإسماعيلية.
:s الصراحه انا شاكك فى الكلام ده يا استاذ ابراهيم مينفعش حاجه تدخل البحر المتوسط وتقف فى الميه الاقليميه بتاعتنا كدوله ولو واقفه فى المياه الدوليه  بس انا الصراحه شاكك انه فرقعه اعلاميه للموقع ولا انت ايه راى حضرتك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

رغم أني نفسي أنام والمفروض أنام مش عارف أنام

قايم آخد حقنة دورميكوم 15مم عشان أتخمد

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل ظالم وغبي وأى بني آدم كب الزيت على النار ، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عيب ...

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *حالة تأهب قصوى للجيش الإسرائيلي على حدود مصر .... !
> أمريكاً تؤمن قناة السويس (قال تؤمن قال) ... ؟
> وبكده نقدر نقول تمت الخطوات الأولى لعزل سيناء عن مصر ...*
> 
> الطهور إللي في ميدان التحرير أمتى بقى عشان كلنا نحضر 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ده على اساس ان قناه السويس محتوطه عند سنيه يعنى  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> وعليه فقد قامت الإدارة الأميركية  بوضع بوارجها الحربية قبالة الإسماعيلية.
> :s الصراحه انا شاكك فى الكلام ده يا استاذ ابراهيم مينفعش حاجه تدخل البحر المتوسط وتقف فى الميه الاقليميه بتاعتنا كدوله ولو واقفه فى المياه الدوليه  بس انا الصراحه شاكك انه فرقعه اعلاميه للموقع ولا انت ايه راى حضرتك


دماغي وقفت والله ياغالي
بس الجيش الإسرائيلي متأهب على الحدود ومحاولات لعزل سيناء وربنا يسترها ....
الناس إللي معتصمين دول في التحرير ومش عاجبهم حد عايزين مين بالظبط ...
لا سليمان ولا ترتان ولا علتان ...
عايزين مين بالظبط ...
شانّيك أبو عصايا ....! ولا مين يعني ....!

----------


## zizoYAzizo

::  والله انا مش عارف بردو زيك خد طيب انا حاسس انهم هياخدو ميدان التحرير وضع يد 

*بالصور.. إنشاء 10 دورات مياه بميدان التحرير*

                           الأربعاء، 9 فبراير  2011 - 19:23
                             جانب من مشروع حمامات ميدان التحرير                          
 كتبت حاتم سالم ونورا فخرى - تصوير أحمد معروف

بسبب شكوى متظاهرى التحرير من قلة دورات المياة، يقوم مجموعة من  المهندسين والعمال بإنشاء10 حمامات "سابقة التجهيز" بتكلفة تصل إلى 4 آلاف  جنيه تبرع بها أحد المهندسين. 

وقال المهندس رجب العرينى، المشرف على عملية إنشاء مشروع  الحمامات، إن  مساحة الحمام الواحد تصل 3.60 فى 4.80  مكونة من حوائط وأسقف من الخشب  "الأبلكاج"، بالإضافة إلى أنها سهلة الاستعمال فمنها "البلدى والأفرنجى".

وأضاف، وقع اختيار مكان الحمامات المتنقلة وتقع بالقرب من الحمامات  الرئيسية بالميدان لتسهيل عملية الصرف، لافتا إلى  الـ 10 دورات مياه هى  مرحلة أولى من المشروع الذى أكد أنه لن يشوه منظر الميدان، حيث قال، إن  البويات الخارجية لها تكون بمثابة معرض فنى لإعطاء الشكل الجمالى على أنهم  بصدد إعادة بناء الأرضيات التى قام البلطجية، على حد قول العرينى، بتكسيرها  خلال هجومهم على ميدان التحرير مع زراعتها مرة أخرى.

----------


## hanoaa

> استوقفنى هذا المقال ...!!


و الله يا جيهان تحليل منطقى و سيناريو ممكن ليه لأ
أتمنى وائل غنيم يكون قرا المقال و يقدر يحلله صح
و فعلا شباب كتير أوى صوتوا لوائل ع الفيس و أنا منهم
لأنى حسيت إنه نموذج مشرف 
مافكرتش فيه من وجهة نظر السياسة بصيت للموضوع من وجهة نظر إننا زهقنا من الكذب و من الوجوه البارده
يمكن بعد المقال ده إحنا و وائل هانقيم الأمور بطريقة تانيه

----------


## د. أمل

يا بووووووووووي
ربنا يديكو الصــــحة

شوفوا العــالم بيقول عليـنا إيـه







اللى له نفس يترجم ياللا يشتغل
بصراحة أنا ماليش نفس

----------


## hanoaa

> *يا جماعة حد سمع عن موضوع التأمينات الجديد
> 
> على كل شاب عاطل يقدم شهادة المؤهل والبطاقة و الاوراق بتاعته يعنى 
> 
> ويقدر يقبض 650 جنيه لخريج الجامعة و 350 للدبلومات
> 
> سيبكم من كل دا 
> 
> لكن حد فيكم فكر ايه المعنى فى دا؟
> ...


هيثم
أنت عايز تقنعنى إن الكلام ده هايحصل و بالأرقام دى
يابنى ده أنا مرتبى 470 جنيه بدأت ب 200 جنيه من 4 سنين
لو اللى انت بتقوله ده صح يبقى كلنا نقعد فى البيت و ناخد الإعانة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الله على شبابك يا مصر
دل شباب منطقة الجيزة بيقوموا بعملية تنظيف
لقسم شرطة الجيزة 
لا تقولوا فئة مندسة ولا اجندات 
الولد اللي بيتكلم "احمد كامل"
زميلي في آخر work shop 
حضرتها




 :xmas 1:

----------


## hanoaa

> طيب احكلكم اللى حصل تحديدا لتامر حسنى
> من ثورجى العائلة الكريمة اخوايا علاء
> بيقولى ميدان التحرير بعد الساعه سبعة بيقى حاجة تانية خالص
> فيه مسرح موجود هناك ناس بتقول عليه شعر وناس تغنى اغانى وطنى واللى عيد ميلاده بيحتفلة بيه
> واللى اتجوز يزفوه وكمان كلمنى امبارح عن اهلى الشهداء كانوا على المسرح بيحكوا قصة اولادهم وطباعهم وصفاتهم ويكلموا الناس كانت عن ايه احلاهم 
> المهم: طلع الاستاذ تامر حسنى على المسرح وطالب يكلم الشباب اخويا بيقولى الناس شافته
> وهاتك يا هتافات مش عاوزينك امشى وسبنا مش عاوزينك والاخ تامر مستنى يخلصوا وعاز يكمل كلامه وبدأ يبكى يمكن يصعب عليهم
> الشعب رافض تماماااااااااا انه يتكلم لغاية ما شاب من اللى على المسرح زقه برجله اخوا بيقولى وقع على الاض والشعب استلاقاه وهاتك يا ضرب مافيش شاب مضربوش 
> وهى دى حكاية الشاب تامر
> ...


و الله يا ندى عيال رجالة
برافو عليهم
و هو يستاهل
و أى حد الناس تحبه و تثق فليه و هو يخدعه و يستخف بيهم يستاهل كل اللى يجراله منهم

----------


## hanoaa

> يا جماعة في خبر مهم
> 
> بمد أجازة نصف العام كمان أسبوع
> 
> أعلن الدكتور هانى هلال وزير التعليم العالى والدولة للبحث العلمى المشرف على وزارة التربية والتعليم مد إجازة نصف العام للمدارس والجامعات لمدة أسبوع آخر لتجهيز المدارس التى أضيرت والانتهاء من أعمال التصحيح للامتحانات التى تمت قبل الأحداث الأخيرة.
> 
> وأوضح الدكتور هلال حسب بيان إعلامى اليوم الأربعاء، أن القرار جاء بعد فحص كافة التقارير الواردة من مختلف المديريات التعليمية بالمحافظات والتوصيات التى عرضت فى اجتماعات المجلس الأعلى للجامعات ومجلس الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية ومجلس المعاهد العليا.
> http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=348961


و الله لما سمعت الخبر امبارح استغربت
و النهاردة لما سمعت منى الشاذلى و هى بتعلق على الخبر مت على روحى من الضحك
أعمال تصحيح إيه 
على رأى منى الشاذلى مايقول نظرا للظروف الراهنة 
هو عيب يعنى
برضه مصرين على اللى كانوا دايما بيعملوه

----------


## قلب مصر

> و الله لما سمعت الخبر امبارح استغربت
> و النهاردة لما سمعت منى الشاذلى و هى بتعلق على الخبر مت على روحى من الضحك
> أعمال تصحيح إيه 
> على رأى منى الشاذلى مايقول نظرا للظروف الراهنة 
> هو عيب يعنى
> برضه مصرين على اللى كانوا دايما بيعملوه


بصي يا هنوءة التلفزيون المصري هو واللي وراه مش حيعترفوا أبدا بالثورة وحتفضل في نظرهم وفي نظر البعض 
هوجة كدة شبه هوجة عرابي 
مش حيعترفوا بيها كثورة وأنها حالة مغايرة إلا لما يتفك القيد المسلسل رقابيهم ومحاوط عقولهم

----------


## ندى الايام

بصراحه ياجماعة انا شايفه انى بقى فى تريقه واستخفاف بالشباب فى ميدان الحرير
يا ريت ناخد بالنا شوية من الكلام واحب انقل لكم صورة صغيرة يمكن توضح الامور شوية 
ودى على لسان شباب متظاهرين  متعلمين محترمين لهم قضية وليس القلة اللى رايحه تهزر ولا تتفرج 
ميدان التحرير بعد الساعة 9 تقريبا بيقوم الشباب بتنظيفه وبعدها بيبقى زى بريك ليهم من مظاهرات اليوم الطويل الناس قعدة بتتكلم مع بعض يغنوا يقولوا شعر بعض الشباب بيلعب كورة كمان من باب التنفيس عن النفس النا س مقهورة وفيها اللى مكفيها عايشين فى ظلم 
واللى بتتريقوا عليهم بثورتهم كشفوا لنا حقائق كتير وفساد وظلم اكبر 
الناس دى اللى خلتكم تتكلموا بحرية بدلا الالغاز بتاعة زمان 
لما يطلع دكتور زى احمد زويل وشيوخ افاضل وناس كتير من الشعب يمجدوا فيهم وانتم تتريقوا عليهم يبقى فى حاجة غلط حقكم تخالفوا الراى لكن بدون تجريح ومش عارفه ليه مش شايفين غير انهم هما بس اللى غلط ويعنى الريس مش غلطان فيها ايه لما يسبها مش بيقول دايما الشباب دول ولادى طيب يا سيدى ولادك عاوزينك تسيب الحكم وهما يمسكوه يعنى مش كان ناوى يسيبه لجمال يعتبرهم زى جمال ده اللى عنده دكان وبيكبربيسيب لولاده يشغلوه ارحمنااااااااااااااااا
البلد دى لما تتغير وبالفعل اتغير فيها كتير منا اللى هيندم انه مش سبب فى تغيرها
وانا اول الندمانين من دلوقتى انى مشاركتش فى المظاهرات


اسفه لو كلامى زعل حد منى
وعندى اقتراح ممكن نخلى المعارضين هنا ونعمل للمؤيدين موضوع تانى
نبقى عاملين زى ميدان التحرير والمهندسين ههههههههههههههه بس يا رب منضربش بعض بعد شوية

----------


## ابن البلد

والله أحنا كمان بنحبك موت وفي قلبنا
ومش عارفين نقولك قد ايه هاو ماتش وي لاف يو




بصراحة أنتابتني حاله من الضحك وأنا بتفرج عليها 
تشكر طبعا بتدعم الثورة والثوار

----------


## hanoaa

> ضحكوا عليه يا حراااااااااااااااااااااااام
> مكانش عارف .... هذا الخائن الذي باع أمن وامان مصر ...
> الذي استباح دم المصريين وقتلهم بقلب ميت ودم بارد
> دمهم في رقبتك ليوم الدين وسيحاسبك عليهم الله قبل وبعد أن يحاسبك البشر


مسكين يا عينى
ده المفروض إننا ندافع عنه فى ميدان التحرير

----------


## hanoaa

> حصل الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك على عدد كبير من الأوسمة والميداليات الدولية والوطنية :
> 
> الجوائز الدولية
> ...2008 جائزة نهرو للسلام من الهند تقديرا لمكانته الدولية .
> 2005 درع السلام العالمي من هيئة مكتب الاتحاد الفيدرالي لسلام الشرق الأوسط التابع للأمم المتحدة واعتباره شخصية العام للسلام .
> 2004 منح الرئيس مبارك درع اتحاد المستثمرين في إفريقيا.
> 2002 جائزة التنمية .
> 2002 جائزة جواهر لال نهرو للتفاهم الدولى .
> 2002 جائزة الأفرو اسيوية من أجل السلام .
> ...


ماشاء الله
و فوق كل دول وسام ال 70 مليار دولار
شوفتوا بقى الريس حظه حلو ازاى 
ربنا اداله ف كل خطوة دولار و وسام

----------


## ابن البلد

> *أتفق معك ا. أحمد* 
> *كل مايزيد عن حده ينقلب إلى ضده*
> *والوضع في التحرير زاد عن الحد* 
> *والمطالب إختلفت وتباينت وكل فئة تعبر عن وجهة نظرها*
> *يطالبون بالديمقراطية بأسلوب ديكتاتوري متعجرف*
> *وأصبحت القضية في مجملها تصفية حسابات شخصية وانتقام*
> *دون الإهتمام بمصر كبلد وشعب
> 
> *


أتمنى أن الرسالة دي توصل للجميع 


ده ندى بدأت تقولك نعمل موضوعين منفصلين
واحد للمؤيدن وواحد للمعارضين

لما هننفصل في المنتدى 

أمال في الشارع هنعمل في بعض أيه 

أفوكاتو برضك عجبني فكرتك
اننا بقينا شجره وكل فرع رايح في حته

يمكن الأصل واحد 
لكن في الاخر كل واحد شايف الشمس من جهه معينه

----------


## ابن البلد

> ماشاء الله
> و فوق كل دول وسام ال 70 مليار دولار
> شوفتوا بقى الريس حظه حلو ازاى 
> ربنا اداله ف كل خطوة دولار و وسام


الميداليات كلها موثقة وفيها دليل عليها 

اما المليارات دي لسه معندناش دليل
لما يتحكم فيها 
ممكن نحطها في السي في بتاعته

----------


## قلب مصر

> بصراحه ياجماعة انا شايفه انى بقى فى تريقه واستخفاف بالشباب فى ميدان الحرير
> يا ريت ناخد بالنا شوية من الكلام واحب انقل لكم صورة صغيرة يمكن توضح الامور شوية 
> ودى على لسان شباب متظاهرين  متعلمين محترمين لهم قضية وليس القلة اللى رايحه تهزر ولا تتفرج 
> ميدان التحرير بعد الساعة 9 تقريبا بيقوم الشباب بتنظيفه وبعدها بيبقى زى بريك ليهم من مظاهرات اليوم الطويل الناس قعدة بتتكلم مع بعض يغنوا يقولوا شعر بعض الشباب بيلعب كورة كمان من باب التنفيس عن النفس النا س مقهورة وفيها اللى مكفيها عايشين فى ظلم 
> واللى بتتريقوا عليهم بثورتهم كشفوا لنا حقائق كتير وفساد وظلم اكبر 
> الناس دى اللى خلتكم تتكلموا بحرية بدلا الالغاز بتاعة زمان 
> لما يطلع دكتور زى احمد زويل وشيوخ افاضل وناس كتير من الشعب يمجدوا فيهم وانتم تتريقوا عليهم يبقى فى حاجة غلط حقكم تخالفوا الراى لكن بدون تجريح ومش عارفه ليه مش شايفين غير انهم هما بس اللى غلط ويعنى الريس مش غلطان فيها ايه لما يسبها مش بيقول دايما الشباب دول ولادى طيب يا سيدى ولادك عاوزينك تسيب الحكم وهما يمسكوه يعنى مش كان ناوى يسيبه لجمال يعتبرهم زى جمال ده اللى عنده دكان وبيكبربيسيب لولاده يشغلوه ارحمنااااااااااااااااا
> البلد دى لما تتغير وبالفعل اتغير فيها كتير منا اللى هيندم انه مش سبب فى تغيرها
> وانا اول الندمانين من دلوقتى انى مشاركتش فى المظاهرات
> ...


 
هو فعلا حالة الاستخفاف والتهوين بتضايق يا ندى
بس دا طبيعي لازم تلاقي في كل مكان ناس بتتضايق وناس معارضة
وطبيعي طبعا تلاقي اللي بيقولك اتقبل الراي الآخر على سبيل الديمقراطية ألست تنادي بها
وتحت غطاء الديمقراطية ممكن يتقال كل ما هو مباح
رغم أن الحقيقة واضحة وضوح الشمس العالم كله بقى شايفها من غير أجندات ووجبات وكل الحاجات اللي بتنتهي بتشويه هؤلاء الأبطال
الحمد لله إيماني بكل اللي حصل لم يتزعزع ولم يتذبذب من أول يوم ومشاركتي معاهم كانت عن قناعة كاملة وثقة في أن مصر بتتغير وحتتغير
أكيد الحال مش حيوصل بينا أننا نكون عاملين زي المؤيدين والمعارضين اللي ضربوا بعض في التحرير
لأن للأسف المؤيدين اللي ضربوا المعارضين في التحرير كانو مأجورين وبلطجية
ودول مش حتلاقيهم في أبناء مصر 
وعلشان كدة حتفضل صفحة الحوار مفتوحة مشتركة تحمل رأي المؤيد المحترم والمعارض المحترم
من غير تجريح لأي رمز من رموز مصر سواء الرموز الحالية - من وجهة نظر المؤيدين - التي تتساقط  وستتساقط في الأيام الآتية وحينها لن تأخذ حصانة الرموز  :: 
أو الرموز القادمة التي تزهر وتنمو في ميدان التحرير وتُسقى من ماء الحرية والانتماء والوطنية
وف كل الأحوال في النهاية احنا كلنا مصريين سواء في ميدان التحرير أو في المنتدى

----------


## hanoaa

> بصراحه ياجماعة انا شايفه انى بقى فى تريقه واستخفاف بالشباب فى ميدان الحرير
> يا ريت ناخد بالنا شوية من الكلام واحب انقل لكم صورة صغيرة يمكن توضح الامور شوية 
> ودى على لسان شباب متظاهرين  متعلمين محترمين لهم قضية وليس القلة اللى رايحه تهزر ولا تتفرج 
> ميدان التحرير بعد الساعة 9 تقريبا بيقوم الشباب بتنظيفه وبعدها بيبقى زى بريك ليهم من مظاهرات اليوم الطويل الناس قعدة بتتكلم مع بعض يغنوا يقولوا شعر بعض الشباب بيلعب كورة كمان من باب التنفيس عن النفس النا س مقهورة وفيها اللى مكفيها عايشين فى ظلم 
> واللى بتتريقوا عليهم بثورتهم كشفوا لنا حقائق كتير وفساد وظلم اكبر 
> الناس دى اللى خلتكم تتكلموا بحرية بدلا الالغاز بتاعة زمان 
> لما يطلع دكتور زى احمد زويل وشيوخ افاضل وناس كتير من الشعب يمجدوا فيهم وانتم تتريقوا عليهم يبقى فى حاجة غلط حقكم تخالفوا الراى لكن بدون تجريح ومش عارفه ليه مش شايفين غير انهم هما بس اللى غلط ويعنى الريس مش غلطان فيها ايه لما يسبها مش بيقول دايما الشباب دول ولادى طيب يا سيدى ولادك عاوزينك تسيب الحكم وهما يمسكوه يعنى مش كان ناوى يسيبه لجمال يعتبرهم زى جمال ده اللى عنده دكان وبيكبربيسيب لولاده يشغلوه ارحمنااااااااااااااااا
> البلد دى لما تتغير وبالفعل اتغير فيها كتير منا اللى هيندم انه مش سبب فى تغيرها
> وانا اول الندمانين من دلوقتى انى مشاركتش فى المظاهرات
> ...


حلو إقتراحك يا ندى
ناخد عليه الأصوات
و لا نقول موافقه من غير رفع إيدين

----------


## hanoaa

> بصي يا هنوءة التلفزيون المصري هو واللي وراه مش حيعترفوا أبدا بالثورة وحتفضل في نظرهم وفي نظر البعض 
> هوجة كدة شبه هوجة عرابي 
> مش حيعترفوا بيها كثورة وأنها حالة مغايرة إلا لما يتفك القيد المسلسل رقابيهم ومحاوط عقولهم


ههههههههههههههههه
و الله يا قلب مصر الإعلام العبقرى بتاعنا ده محيرنى
مش لقياله وصف
عجبتنى هالة فهمى لما قالت فى حوارها مع منى الشاذلى إنها كانت بتقول لوالدتها ماتتفرجيش على التليفزيون المصرى هايجيبلك عته
امبارح مهندس زميلى فى الشغل بقول له كانوا جايبين الدكتور الشبراوى على مصر النهاردة
قالى انتى لسه بتشوفى التليفزيون المصرى ده هايجيبلك غباء كده هاغير رأيى فيكى
و على الجانب الآخر بابا بقى مصر مايتفرج على نشرات و لا أخبار غير بتاعت التليفزيون المصرى 
لدرجة إنى نويت أقوم عليه بثورة

----------


## hanoaa

> الميداليات كلها موثقة وفيها دليل عليها 
> 
> اما المليارات دي لسه معندناش دليل
> لما يتحكم فيها 
> ممكن نحطها في السي في بتاعته


ههههههههههههههه
و تفتكر انه سى فى هايشيل كل ده
هايقع طبعا من كتر الأوسمة و الميداليات اللى تشرف دى

----------


## قلب مصر

> _احنا البقينا مشعارفين هنوصل لغايه فين 
> هناك من يطلب إسقاط وتنحي مبارك الفوري واستمرار المظاهرات
> 
> وهناك من يطلب بقاء مبارك الفتره الباقيه حتي يتم انتقال السلطه وإنهاء حاله الاعتصام والمظاهرات فورا ويري ان القوه والجيش في يد مبارك وليس هناك قوه غيرها تستطيع اجباره علي التنحي الفوري
> 
> وهناك من يكتفي بالمكاسب التي حصلنا عليها وبدء يدور حول كيفيه تنفيذها من تعديل لمواد الدستور والنظر في ابطال عضويه اعضاء مجلس الشعب والشوري والبحث في ملفات  مراشحين  للرئاسه
> 
> وهناك من يري انها غير كافيه  ولا يجب النظر اليها الا بعد رحيل مبارك ويدعو الي استمرار التظاهرات معتنقين فكره وحيده هي ان الثوره لن تكتمل ملامحها الا بعد رحيل مبارك الفوري
> 
> ...


الاضطراب في الرأي وفي الفكر وارد جدا وطبيعي في المرحلة دي
خدوا بالكم يا جماعة أن دي أول مرة تمر علينا ثورة وأحداث بهذا الشكل
ورد فعلنا تجاه المواقف لازم يكون مختلف في بعض الأمور
الأهم أننا نلاقي أساس مشترك نقدر نبدأ بيه نتفاهم مع بعض ونتحاور 
مش لازم افرض رأيي عليك بالقوة ولا لازم عليك تفرض عليا رأيك بالقوة
المسألة ببساطة وبوضوح أننا بنتغير ومصر بتتغير والتغيير لازم يكون له ثمن وثمن غالي وكبير ومتعدد
والناس بقى ودرجة تقبلها واحتمالها للتغيير بتختلف
الأهم أن نتائج التغيير حتعم على الجميع معارضين ومؤيدين
زي ما بالظبط حالة المعاناة الآن بتعم على الجميع مؤيدين ومعارضين
وأهم حاجة أننا نقدر نقوم بدور هام في توعية المواطن البسيط اللي مش قادر يحدد ايه الموضوع وايه اللي بيحصل ولمصلحة مين
وإن شاء الله ربنا حينجي مصر من هذه المحنة وحتتحقق مطالبنا

----------


## hanoaa

كالعادة 
نزلت كم الفيديوهات اللى حضراتكوا رافعينها
علشان اتفرج عليها على رواقه
و المقالات علشان أقراها بتركيز
لكن كل ده هاعمله إمتى الله أعلم
ياريت كلكوا تروحوا التحرير بكرة علشان مارجعش من اشغل ألاقى مليون صفحة مستنيانى 
حرام عليكوا ضهرى بيوجعنى و الأنفلونزا مبهدلانى
و نفسى أركز 
بقولكوا إيه روحوا أين الصورة بتاع حكيم عيون
الموضوع هايل
و محتاج تركيز
روحوا ركزوا هناك شوية

----------


## ابن البلد

> التي تتساقط  وستتساقط في الأيام الآتية وحينها لن تأخذ حصانة الرموز 
> أو الرموز القادمة التي تزهر وتنمو في ميدان التحرير وتُسقى من ماء الحرية والانتماء والوطنية
> وف كل الأحوال في النهاية احنا كلنا مصريين سواء في ميدان التحرير أو في المنتدى


توضيح بسيط قلب مصر
مراقب عام المنتدى
لان واضح أن اليومين دول الكل بقه شايف المنتدى من وجهة نظر تانيه ونسي تاريخ وثقافة وقوانين المنتدى

و التي لن يقبل تحت اي ظرف من الظروف خرقها
ولن تكون صفحات المنتدى صفحات للإهانات لأي شخص سواء رمز أو غير رمز
وذكر رمز في صدر المنتدى هو للتأكيد والتذكير

 وعلية أود أن أعرض عليكم أول جزء من قوانين المنتدى



> إن الهدف الذي تم من أجله إنشاء منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي هو إتاحة مساحة من الحوار الهادف على الشبكة يلتقي من خلالها الشباب العربي لتبادل الأفكار و الآراء و الخبرات في إطار من الاحترام المتبادل و المحبة المشتركة الرامية إلى تعميق التواصل بين الشباب في مختلف الأقطار العربية .
> 
> لذلك فقد و ضعت إدارة منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي مجموعة من القواعد التنظيمية لتحقيق هذا الهدف بالشكل الصحيح وفقاً للأسس التالية:-
> 
> 1- يحظر تماماً الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التطاول بأي شكل من الأشكال علي الأديان و الشرائع السماوية تصريحاً أو تلميحاً مع الالتزام بكل ما يطرح إذ لابد وأن يتفق مع منهج أهل السنة والجماعة كما يمنع التعرض لعلماء الدين والدعاة وطلبة العلم أو التشكيك فيهم .
> 
> 2- يحظر طرح ما يخالف أخلاقنا و قيمنا و تقاليدنا الإسلامية الشرقية من مرفقات أو ألفاظ أو تعبيرات أو إيحاءات .
> 
> 3- يحظر طرح أي موضوعات تحوي ألفاظاً بذيئة أو تلميحات جنسية أو إهانات أو تهديدات أو تشهير بالآخرين أو أي رابط يدل علي ذلك .
> ...



لكم مني جميعا كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## hanoaa

> الاضطراب في الرأي وفي الفكر وارد جدا وطبيعي في المرحلة دي
> خدوا بالكم يا جماعة أن دي أول مرة تمر علينا ثورة وأحداث بهذا الشكل
> ورد فعلنا تجاه المواقف لازم يكون مختلف في بعض الأمور
> الأهم أننا نلاقي أساس مشترك نقدر نبدأ بيه نتفاهم مع بعض ونتحاور 
> مش لازم افرض رأيي عليك بالقوة ولا لازم عليك تفرض عليا رأيك بالقوة
> المسألة ببساطة وبوضوح أننا بنتغير ومصر بتتغير والتغيير لازم يكون له ثمن وثمن غالي وكبير ومتعدد
> والناس بقى ودرجة تقبلها واحتمالها للتغيير بتختلف
> الأهم أن نتائج التغيير حتعم على الجميع معارضين ومؤيدين
> زي ما بالظبط حالة المعاناة الآن بتعم على الجميع مؤيدين ومعارضين
> ...


فعلاً حالة التشويش دى عند كتير من الناس
الواحد فعلا من كتر الأحداث و التصريحات و المناقشات دماغه هاتنفجر 
ربنا يستر علينا و على مصر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الاختلاف فى الراى ياناس لايفسد للود قضيه المهم نفضل اخوات  ::

----------


## hanoaa

خبر وصلنى طازة من ميدان التحرير
دبابات الجيش تبدأ فى الإنسحاب واحدة و را واحدة
لو حد عنده مصدر هناك يحاول يتأكد لنا من الخبر

----------


## ابن البلد

من قلب التحرير الديمقراطية



 :2: 

بقه بسهولة جدا أي حد عميل وخائن ومتآمر

----------


## ابن البلد

> الاختلاف فى الراى ياناس لايفسد للود قضيه المهم نفضل اخوات


المهم نفضل أخوات
 :2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> توضيح بسيط قلب مصر
> مراقب عام المنتدى
> لان واضح أن اليومين دول الكل بقه شايف المنتدى من وجهة نظر تانيه ونسي تاريخ وثقافة وقوانين المنتدى
> 
> و التي لن يقبل تحت اي ظرف من الظروف خرقها
> ولن تكون صفحات المنتدى صفحات للإهانات لأي شخص سواء رمز أو غير رمز
> وذكر رمز في صدر المنتدى هو للتأكيد والتذكير
> 
>  وعلية أود أن أعرض عليكم أول جزء من قوانين المنتدى
> ...


ولك منا جميعا كل التحية والتقدير
وف كل الأحوال في النهاية احنا كلنا مصريين سواء في ميدان التحرير أو في المنتدى
والتغيير في جميع الأحوال آت لا محالة وسيعم على الجميع

----------


## اسكندرانى

*عندما يتوه شخص ما فى الصحراء ويوشك على الهلاك 
عندما تجده فرق الانقاذ  او اى شخص 

اول واهم واخطر التعليمات  لانقاذه 

الا يعطى جرعة ماء بل قطرات يرطب بها شفتااااااااااااه


العطاء الزيادة زى الحرمان الزيادة 
*

----------


## hanoaa

ماحدش عنده أخبار من ميدان التحرير
قنوات الأخبار مش جايبة حاجة

----------


## ابن البلد

> ولك منا جميعا كل التحية والتقدير
> وف كل الأحوال في النهاية احنا كلنا مصريين سواء في ميدان التحرير أو في المنتدى
> والتغيير في جميع الأحوال آت لا محالة وسيعم على الجميع


كنت فاكرك هتقولي الخير هيعم على الجميع

وليس التغيير
 :3:   ::-s:

----------


## ابن البلد

> ماحدش عنده أخبار من ميدان التحرير
> قنوات الأخبار مش جايبة حاجة


بيتهيألي الامر مستتب
معرفش حد بايت هناك النهارده

اللي أعرفهم ناويين يباتوا من بكره 
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ماحدش عنده أخبار من ميدان التحرير
> قنوات الأخبار مش جايبة حاجة


الوضع زى ماهو يا hanoaa مافيش اى جديد بناء على مكالمه اصدقائى والحكات الى بتححصل هى اما تضيق المكان او تنقلات تامينيه

----------


## ابن البلد

> *عندما يتوه شخص ما فى الصحراء ويوشك على الهلاك 
> عندما تجده فرق الانقاذ  او اى شخص 
> 
> اول واهم واخطر التعليمات  لانقاذه 
> 
> الا يعطى جرعة ماء بل قطرات يرطب بها شفتااااااااااااه
> 
> 
> العطاء الزيادة زى الحرمان الزيادة 
> *


أتفق معك أ/ نادر
ولو أن أول نقطة لسه محسناش بيها
بيتهيألي لما اللجنة بتاعت الدستور تقول وصلوا لأيه 
نبقى ده أول شيء ملموس فعلا بعد التعديل الوزاري 

وربنا يستر بقه لحد ما اللجنة تقول 
يبقي حصل أيه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> طيب ليه احنا مسئلناش نفسا سؤال واحد
> ليه سيادته مخرجش لغايه حالا يرد بيها علي الشعب المصري بعد كلمته الاخيره وبعد استمرار المظاهرات ؟
> انا شايف من وجهة نظري ببساطه مبارك الان ينظر  الي موقف الشارع المصري علي انه قسمين قسم يريد رحيله وقسم يريد بقاءه حتي نهايه ولايته والان ينظر الي مطالب المظاهرات علي انها تعبير عن اراء جزء من الشعب المصري وليس الكل
> وهذه ما يدور في فكره كما ان هناك شئ لابد ان  يكون في افكارنا هو ان القوه في يده فالجيش ينظر اليه علي انه الشرعيه  وان كانت هذه القوه تظهر محايده ولكن هي في الحقيقه في يده هذه القوه هي الاليه التي تستطيع ان تجبره علي التنحي فورا  وهي لن تكون مع الشعب طالما هناك اختلاف وانقسام  داخله والحقيقه التي ننكرها ان الامر اصبح بشبه مستحيل علي تحقيق مطلب تنحيه فوراعن السلطه طالما لم نستتطيع تخطي تلك العقبات


وهوا لو خرج للشعب تانى هايقول ايه؟؟؟
دى مالهاش إلا حل واحد ... إنه مش مستعنى بالشعب ولا فارقين معاه واللى في دماغه في دماغه
حتى لو الشعب يولع

دا حتى ماراضاش يعزى اهالى القتلى وطلع النائب هوا اللى يقول ان الرئيس حزن عليهم
وبعدها بأسبووووووع !!!
يرضي مين دا
مبارك لو مشي حالا الشعب كله هايقوله بالسلامه وبرافو لشباب التحرير
لأننا معدش عنده أى ثقه في نظام سرقه ونهب خير بلده إنه يحكم حتى ولو ليوم واحد

----------


## hanoaa

طيب طالما الأمن فى التحرير مستتب الحمد لله
أقولكوا
يا كل أبناء مصر 
تصبحوا على مصر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> طيب طالما الأمن فى التحرير مستتب الحمد لله
> أقولكوا
> يا كل أبناء مصر 
> تصبحوا على مصر


الحمد لله على كل الاحوال خير ان شاء الله وبكره يبقى احسن 

المهم نفضل اخوات 

وانتى على مصر ان شاء الله  :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وإنتى من أهله يا نوءه
 :M (32): 



*ضاقت ولما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت أظن انها لا تفرج*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

قرر اللواء محمود وجدى، وزير الداخلية، نقل اللواء عبد الله صقر، مدير أمن  الوادى الجديد، إلى ديوان عام الوزارة، على أن يتولى نائبة اللواء أشرف أبو  المجد مهام مدير الأمن.

*كما قرر وزير الداخلية إحالة الضابط أحمد السكرى، رئيس مباحث الخارجة، إلى  التحقيق على خلفية أحداث العنف التى شهدتها المدينة على مدار الأيام  الماضية.* 

كانت أحداث عنف قد اجتاحت مدينة الخارجة، وأسفرت عن مصرع  5 مواطنين وإصابة  100 آخرين جراء استخدام قوات الأمن العنف والقنابل المسيلة للدموع والرصاص  الحى لردع المتظاهرين  إثر قيام رئيس مباحث المدينة باستفزاز الأهالى  وتوجيه إهانات بالغة لهم.

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> قرأيت النهادرة كلام لمسنى اوى ,,, وع اد ما ضايقنى حسيت انه من حقنا نصمد ونكمل لأنها *من حقناااااااااااا نحلم نعيش* ..!!
> ( سأل رجـل أجنبــي مواطــن مصرى : ما هو حلمـك الذي تنـوي تحقيقـه ؟ المصرى : أن أكــون حــراً, لـدي عمـل وأن أتـزوج وأن يكون لدي منزلاً.. الأجنبي يــرد: لا .. أنا أتحدث عن أحلامك وطموحاتك وليس عن حقوقك .. !! )..
> وهنحلم وان شاء الله يتحقق الحلم عن قريب بنفسننا..


  :y: 
 :f2:   :f2: 


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...80#post1519980

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آخر نكته


طلعت زكريا: تحرشات وامور لا أخلاقية تحدث فى ميدان التحرير 


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> آخر نكته
> 
> 
> طلعت زكريا: تحرشات وامور لا أخلاقية تحدث فى ميدان التحرير 
> 
> 
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله



مييييين طباخ الريس بيتكلم ؟  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> قالت قناة العربية الاخبارية ان جابر عصفور وزير الثقافة الجديد تقدم باستقالته الأربعاء* لأسباب صحية.*
> 
> ونقلت وكالة الانباء الفرنسية عن مصدر مقرب من عصفور ان "نص الاستقالة تضمن عدة أسباب سيكشف عنها في وقت لاحق".
> 
> وأكد المصدر أن جابر عصفور "لزم منزله وانه أرسل بنص استقالته إلى رئيس الوزراء احمد شفيق" الذي تشكلت حكومته في 31 يناير الماضي.
> 
> وكان عصفور تعرض لانتقادات شديدة من قبل مثقفين مصريين وعرب إثر قبوله منصب وزير الثقافة.


مش داخلة دماغى موضوع الأسباب الصحيه دا
عموما أنا سمعت إن الممثل ونقيب الممثلين أشرف ذكى هوا اللى اتعين وزير الثقافه دلوقتى
مع إنى معرفش إية علاقته بالثقافه  :xmas 106: 

يا ترى الخبر صحيح ولا ؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مييييين طباخ الريس بيتكلم ؟


أيوه هوا حاحا 
الصديق الصدوق للريس 
اللى الريس قاله في قاعده كده ساعة تجلى
يا طلعت أنا مش هارشح نفسي تانى ولا جمال هايترشح
 ::   :: 
وطبعا طلعت ماقالش الكلام دا لحد أبدا الا بعد ما الريس قاله
لأن اللى ستره ربه مايفضحوش طلعت أبدا زيك تمام يا سووووو  ::   ::   :: 


هى دى الصداقة ولا بلاش  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*إذا رأيت فقيراً بين المسلمين فاعلم أن هناك غنياً سرق حقه

محمد متولي الشعراوي / رحمه الله*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*بعد اكتشاف كائنات فضائية بين متظاهرى التحرير كما أعلن اعلام أنس الفقى*
*أحد الكائنات الفضائية اعترف وأقر بعد استجوابه بأنه عميل لكوكب زحل* 
*وأنهم جاءوا لتخريب مصر وتدميرها حسدا وحقدا على الرخاء والحرية فى عهد الرئيس مبارك*
*وانهم يقومون بتوزيع وجبات وعملات فضائية على المتظاهرين (لا تقولى كنتاكى ولا دولارات )*
*وانهم قاموا بالتنسيق مع اعداء مصر على كوكب الارض أمريكا واسرائيل وايران وتركيا والاتحاد الاوروبي وحماس  وحزب الله وقناة الجزيرة (جمعوهم ازاي دول )*
*وقد حصل الاعلام المصري على جائزة العبط والتفاهة الدولية على تلك الاكتشافات*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إتقوا الله في مصر

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مخطط اليهود في مصر

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## ابن البلد

> آخر نكته
> 
> 
> طلعت زكريا: تحرشات وامور لا أخلاقية تحدث فى ميدان التحرير 
> 
> 
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


انا عندي فيديوهات فعليا ببعض المواقف دي 
لو تحبوا 
ممكن أبعتها لكم

لو أني شايف انها عمل غير أخلاقي من البعض فقط

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا عندي فيديوهات فعليا ببعض المواقف دي 
> لو تحبوا 
> ممكن أبعتها لكم
> 
> لو أني شايف انها عمل غير أخلاقي من البعض فقط



ايوه هيتقال على الشويه دول انهم عملاء ومندسين واى حد هيقول غير الراى الى يناسب هوا الناس دى هيبقى عميل ومندس عادى بقى ياحمد المهم كل الى صوته جايب اخر الدنيا ده لو حصل مصيبه منلاقيهوش فى البيت بيعيط وعايز الى يحميه وهتلاقى بعد كده اسباب كتير طلعت عن فشل الثوره وهتبقى شماعه الكل يعلق عليها فشله للاسف  
فيه ايام الثورة الزغلوليه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

نسيت اكتب المهم نفضل اخواااات  ::

----------


## أوركيـدا

> انا عندي فيديوهات فعليا ببعض المواقف دي 
> لو تحبوا 
> ممكن أبعتها لكم
> 
> لو أني شايف انها عمل غير أخلاقي من البعض فقط


لازم ناخد بالنا إن ميدان التحرير مابقاش مجرد ميدان .. ده أصبح مجتمع كامل متكامل زى أى مجتمع ممكن تقابله
فوارد جدآ إننا نلاقي فيه أمثله كده 
دول ناس بالملايييييييييييين
ومش كلهم رايحين لنفس الهدف
فيهم إللى رايح يتفرج و إللى طالع رحله .....الخ

فبلاش نشوه وجه الثورة الجميل ده .. ببعض الديفوهات إللى بيرفضها 99% من قاطنى التحرير الأن

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> مخطط اليهود في مصر


*أستحلفكم بالله أن تستمعوا وتشاهدوا هذا الفيديو










----------
*

----------


## أوركيـدا

> _هو مش هيقول حاجه لانه مش هيخرج المره الفاتت خرج لانه شايف ان مصر كلها كانت ليها كلمه واحده وبعد مخرج وقال كلمته المعروفه  طلعت مظاهرات تقول نعم لمبارك حتي لوشككنا فيهم وقلنا هم مأجورين بس خلنا نشوف والعالم  كله يشوف ونحس ان في اختلاف في الاراء وانقسام في الشعب المصري يبقي مش هيخرج والاحسن انه طالما انه مش ناوي يرحل حالايبقي ميخرجش ويتكلم  لان حديثه هيعتمد علي طريقه جذب عطف الشعب المصري واحنا فينا الطيبين اوي اوي اوي وبننسي بسرعه اوي وهيزيد اكثر من الانقسام بينا
> وبعدين ان سمعت خبر انهم خصصو 3ايام محددين للمظاهرات يعني بيقلنا بالبلدي كده انا مش ماشي حالا 
> _



يا فرحتى بكلامك  ::-s: 




بس إحنا مش هنفقد الأمل برضو

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إيه رأيكم ناخد فكرة عن مجموعة من المناضلين بتوع فريدام هاوس ورحلات أمريكا وحركة أبريل عشان نتفرج مع بعض على بعض فئات المعارضة والنضال الوطني إللي حرضوا الشباب الشرفاء على الفيس بوك ومواقع الإنترنت المختلفة ...

أسيبكم مع الصور

المناضلة إنجي حمدي











نضال رائع ياأنجي



----------------------



 






طبعا بتوع ابريل بيقولوا  انهم مابيروحوش امريكا (سعد الدين  ابراهيم وشريف منصور ودينا جرجس مع المناضلة إسراء عبد الفتاح والمناضل باسم   والمناضلة سوزى بى بى سى فى منزل سعد الدين ابراهيم فى أمريكا ودلع فريدوم هاوس  والمرصد  دينا جرجس وشريف  منصور)




ده بقى المناضل ماأعرفش إيه مع هيلاري



هو وإسراء في أمريكا




ودي صور لمجموعة من المناضلين والنشطاء في سهرات النضال المشترك

دى رحلة من برنامج جيل جديد  الشباب اللى  بياخد دورة فى برنامج لنشر  الديمقراطية  بيشربوا خمرة  فى صحة مصر  اشربوا  يا رجالة  اشربوا وارقصوا   فى صحتكم وصحة الوطن 



ما أحلى الرقص على أنغام نشر الديمقراطية   
من صور منتدى جيل جديد التابع  لفريدم هاوس . 
طبعا المناضل شادى العدل  مهيص  اخر 3 حاجات


على البار أوعى الديمقراطية 
  عبد المنعم إمام  عضو حزب الجبهه



عبد المنعم إمام المناضل الوطنى المعارض عضو حزب الجبهه  متكيف   مبسوط  اخر حاجة



سنوالي نشر الرقصات أقصد الصور الديموقراطية لنشطاء حزب الجبهة المناضل وباقي الأحزاب المناضلة في حب الوطن 

أرجو أن تكون الرقصات أقصد صور المناضلين أعجبتكم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:36 2 25: 





إزاى ترضيلى حبيبتى
أتمعشق في إسمك و إنتى
عماله تزيدى فى حيرتى وما انتيش حاسه بطيبتى إزاى ؟

مش لاقى فى عشقك دافع
ولا صدقي فى حبك شافع
إزاى أنا رافع راسك و انتى بتحنى فى راسى إزاى ؟

أنا أقدم شارع فيكى
و آمالك م اللى باليكى
أنا طفل اتعلق بيكى فى نص السكه و توهتيه

أنا لو عشقك متخير
كان قلبى زمانه اتغير
*و حياتك لفضل أغير فيكى لحد ما ترضى عليه*

إزاى ترضيلى حبيبتى
أتمعشق في إسمك و إنتى
عماله تزيدى فى حيرتى وما انتيش حاسه بطيبتى إزاى ؟

مش لاقى فى عشقك دافع
ولا صدقي فى حبك شافع
إزاى أنا رافع راسك و انتى بتحنى فى راسى إزاى ؟


*******

ازاى سيبانى فى ضعفى
طب ليه مش واقفة ف صفى
وأنا عشت حياتى بحالها عشان ملمحش فى عينك خوف

وفى بحرك ولا فى برك
ازاى أحميلك ضهرك
وأنا ضهرى فى آخر الليل دايما بيبات محنى ومكشوف

أنا أقدم شارع فيكى
و آمالك م اللى باليكى
أنا طفل اتعلق بيكى فى نص السكه و توهتيه

أنا لو عشقك متخير
كان قلبى زمانه اتغير
و حياتك لفضل أغير فيكى لحد ما ترضى عليه

و ازاى ترضيلى حبيبتى

----------


## حمادو

للدرجة دي يا أستاذ إبراهيم؟؟؟ يعني حضرتك شايف أن دا الأسلوب الأمثل للرد على الثورة السلمية؟ حضرتك شايف كده؟
وهل جموع الشعب فى كل مكان حاليا واخدين الشباب دا نموذج ليهم؟

فى الحقيقة مداخلة حضرتك الأخيرة فكرتنى بأسلوب اللانظام المصري فى الرد على البرادعى من خلال نشر صور له ولبنته على الشاطئ.


أستاذ إبراهيم...إن كنت معارض للثورة فأهلا وسهلا برأيك...بس اللى حضرتك عملته دا ضدك أنت شخصيا لأن لا الصور ولا الناس دي هم وقود الثورة, وإنما الفساد والإستبداد والظلم هم الوقود الحقيقي للثورة...إن كنت حضرتك وأصدقائك وعائلتك لا تعانون من فساد ولا إستبداد فهذا رأيك يحترم...ولكن بالله عليك لا تنكر حق أهل الثورة فى الثورة على الفساد والإستبداد الواقع عليهم.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

25 ميدان التحرير يوم هنعيش نفتكره كتير
عايزين بقى نفتكره بخير ونعيش ونفرح بالتغيير 
يابرادعى ياللى مولعها كبر دماغك وسعها
كفايع العراق واللى عملتو دى مصر مش هتوقعها 
شبابنا ده عاقل وكبير ياللى فى ميدان التحرير
العالم متربص بينا وشعبنا بقى وضعه خطير
عملتو ثوره جميله بجد بشكل حضارى معملوش حد
بس فيه ناس بتقيد فى النار وعايزه اللىعملتوه يتهد
مشاكلكوا هتتحل اوام ومفيش تانى مسئول هينام
ارحمو مصر ده ربنا نفسه خلق الدنيا فى ست ايام
وقفتكم فى ميدان التحرير خلت ناس تشمت وكتير
وناس ليها مصالح خاصه نطقت بعد مكانو صراصير
ثورتكم اهدافها قويه عايزين عداله وحريه 
لما دخل بينكم الاحزاب قلبت بفوضه وهمجية
اهالينا كلها مخنوقه فرحتنا صبحت مسروقه
متسمعوش من حد غريب ديه ناس دخيله ومزقوقه
ديه خطق قعدوا ورسموها عشان بلدنا يهدوها
شوفوا الجزيره بتعمل ايه بتساعد اللى بيدوها 
قاعدين يكبروا فى الحكايات وكل يوم فتنه واشاعات 
متدوهمش الفرصه كفايه ده الميدان مليات كمرات
صورتكم كانت صوء اكتر اشرف من العمله واطهر
بلاش تمشوا ورا الكداب اسمعوا لشيخ الازهر
يا شبابنا يا ضى عنينا العملا كترم حوليناوقفتقوا فى ميدان التحرير هتفرج الدنيا علينا
كفايه كده خليكوا واعيين فى عملا بنكم لناس تانيين
هما اللى ولعوا فى الاقسام وسيبوا عليكم المساجين
حرقوا فى مساكن ومزارع دخلوا البيوت نازل طالع
عشان شرفنا واهالينا وقفنا كلنا فى الشارع
يا شبابنا فك واتحرك دول دخلوا وسطينا بالمره 
هيخربوها علينا وهما ليهم فلل وفلوس بره
خلاص هنبدأ عهد جديد ولا توريث بقى ولا تجديد
سيبوا الحكومة تشوف احوالنا ده مفيش جحد فى بيته سعيد
متقلبوش الفرحه كابوس واوباما افندى علينا يدوس 
*فرحنا اوى بللى عملتوه بس لو زادت هنلوص*
حاجات كتير منها شكينا والمسئولين اسيوا علينا 
لكن فيه حلم بيتحقق بلاش نضيعوا بادينا
بلاش نضيعوا بادينا بلاش نضيعوا بادينا
بس خلاص

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أستاذ إبراهيم

لو سمحت ما تشوهش الثورة بشوية صور ممكن أوى تكون في أى فرح أو حفله
ودا ما يقللش من وطنيتهم
ولا من وطنية الملايين اللى في الشوارع ولا من وطنيتنا إحنا

أقل ما فيها دول أحسن مليووون مره من الحراميه وعملاء إسرائيل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إيه رأيكم ناخد فكرة عن مجموعة من المناضلين بتوع فريدام هاوس ورحلات أمريكا وحركة أبريل عشان نتفرج مع بعض على بعض فئات المعارضة والنضال الوطني إللي حرضوا الشباب الشرفاء على الفيس بوك ومواقع الإنترنت المختلفة ...
> 
> أسيبكم مع الصور
> 
> المناضلة إنجي حمدي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


عفوا هذا لا يليق ...انها ثورة تحدث عنها العالم كله وعن مدى نبلها وشرفها لماذا نشوهها نحن بأيدينا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سوف أقوم بحذف هذه الصور ليس من قبيل الحجر على الرأى ولكن إن كان لنا أن نخالف او حتى نهاجم رأى أو توجه ما فعلينا أن ننتهج أسلوباً آخر يتسم بالتحضر والرقى والأهم الموضوعية والعدالة 
تحياتى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> عفوا هذا لا يليق ...انها ثورة تحدث عنها العالم كله وعن مدى نبلها وشرفها لماذا نشوهها نحن بأيدينا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!


عفواً

الصور غير مفبركة ولعينة ممن أسموا نفسهم مناضلين من أجل الحرية والديموقراطية وقعدوا يغنوا على الشباب على الفيس بوك ...

طالماً عايزين الصورة كاملة ياريت مانبقاش زي قناة الجزيرة نذيع إللي جاى على المزاج بس

إللي يقدر يقول أن دي صور مفبركة يتفضل

وإللي يقدر يقول إن الأسماء دي ماكانش لها وجود على الساحة السياسية يتفضل ...

وإذا لم يكن ممكن
ممكن أعرض صور لناس بتصلي جماعة على أساس أن كل مناضلين الثورة كده ....

*ولما رحت ميدان التحرير شفت شباب زي الفل ولهم قضية وشفت ناس جايه في أى هيصة ومش عارفين هما في ميدان التحرير ليه وشفت كمان داعرات وكل العينات ....
*
ياريت بقى ديموقراطية من إللي بنتكلم عليها وننشر كل الصور والعينات
وللا في حد يقدر يقول أن ابرار مصر بس هما إللي في ميدان التحرير دلوقت ومافيش واحد كده ولا كده ...

*وبعدين وسائل الإعلام العالمية والكلام ده أنا شفت بنفسي أنهم شوية أفاقين
شكراً*

----------


## حمادو

اتفضلوا الفيديو دا من ناشط بريطاني بيتكلم عن الثورة فى مصر وقال أن المسيحيين قاموا بحماية المسلمين فى صلاة الجمعة فى مجمع التحرير, وان المسلمين قاموا بحماية المسيحيين فى قداس يوم الأحد فى التحرير..تحدث عن الأمن والسلم والسكينة فى مصر وميدان التحرير من بداية الثورة وبأنها ثورة شعبية ضد مبارك.




فى مقالة تانية له ولغيره كتير جدا من الكتاب الغرب قالوا أن عورة النظم العربية انكشفت وانكشفت معاها عورة الأنظمة الغربية فى التخويف من الإسلام كدين ودعم الديكتاتورية هناك.


تعرف قال ايه تاني؟ قال لو كان الشعب العراقى عنده الجرأة الكافية وثار على صدام حسين كان بكده قدر ينقذ أرواح الملايين من البشر, والمليارات اللى تم صرفها على الحرب.

ثورة مصر السلمية اليوم بتمنع إراقة الدماء فى المستقبل...لو كنت معها أو ضدها فحاول أن تكون سلمي متحضر لأنك اليوم يظهر معدنك الحقيقي.

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*مهما تقيفوا الحكاية على مزاجكوا ولا تحذفوا ولا تعدلوا في قاعة ولا أتنين أو في منتدى ولا أتنين الحقيقة الناصعة بتبان في النهاية ....
وياريت بقى كل واحد يحس مين إللي بيزيف الحقائق وهو مش واخد باله ...
إللي عايز ينشر صورة ينشرها كاملة مش يقيفها زي قناة الجزيرة ...
ربنا يخليكوا لمصر
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مهما تقيفوا الحكاية على مزاجكوا ولا تحذفوا ولا تعدلوا في قاعة ولا أتنين أو في منتدى ولا أتنين الحقيقة الناصعة بتبان في النهاية ....
> وياريت بقى كل واحد يحس مين إللي بيزيف الحقائق وهو مش واخد باله ...
> إللي عايز ينشر صورة ينشرها كاملة مش يقيفها زي قناة الجزيرة ...
> ربنا يخليكوا لمصر
> *


*ناسا تكرم شهيدة 25 يناير “سالي زهران” بوضع اسمها على صاروخ متجه للمريخ*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> سوف أقوم بحذف هذه الصور ليس من قبيل الحجر على الرأى ولكن إن كان لنا أن نخالف او حتى نهاجم رأى أو توجه ما فعلينا أن ننتهج أسلوباً آخر يتسم بالتحضر والرقى والأهم الموضوعية والعدالة 
> تحياتى


*طبعاً من قبيل الحجر على الرأى طالماً أنه راى ضد الثورة العظيمة إللي بترسموها على مزاجكم*

لو كانت الصور دي تعبتكم قوي كده ، وهى صور حقيقية ولنشطاء (مش فاهم نشطاء في إيه تحديداً  :xmas 15: ) ياريت تسمحوا أحط لكم فيديو ممارسات خادشة للحياء تم تصويرها بميدان التحرير بتاع الثورة الجامده دي بعد مخلصت وروح معظم الشرفاء بعد ماحققوا مكاسب ماكناش نحلم بيها وإللي قاعدين دلوقت ياريت تروحوا تباتوا معاهم ليله واحده ... 

وبالنسبة للفيديوهات الخادشة للحياء لم أضعها فقط لأني لي أخوات بنات هنا وماأقدرش أحطها أحتراماً للمنتدى ...

شوية صور زعلتكم قوي ...!!!!!
ياريت تروحوا تباتوا في ميدان التحرير عشان تشوفوا الصورة الكاملة ...
طبعاً في شرفاء وشباب زي الفل بس مش كلهم نازلين من السما على ميدان التحرير
وربنا يخليكم لمصر وتنشروا الحقائق إللي تيجي على مزاجكم

----------


## حمادو

يا أستاذ إبراهيم مافيش غير التليفزيون المصري هو اللى بيقيف الحقيقة على مزاجه...إن كانت قناة الجزيرة بتسبب لحضرتك حساسية افتح العربية, افتح الحرة, افتح بي بي سي.
لو مش عجباك القنوات العربية يبقى افتح السي ان ان, البي بي سي انجليزي, ايه بي سي, سي ان بي سي.
لو حضرتك عندك حساسية من القنوات الناطقة باللغة الانجليزية يبقى افتح ان 24 الالمانية, او ان تى فاو الالمانية, او زد دي اف الالمانية, او اس اف السويسرية.

كلهم بيقولوا نفس الكلام ... إلا التليفزيون المصري.
كلهم بيقولوا أن فيه ثورة سلمية حقيقية على النظام بتزداد قوتها وشعبيتها كل يوم...لا الإسلام ولا المسيحية ولا اليهودية طرف فيها, وإنما هى ثورة على الفساد والظلم والإستبداد والسرقة والنهب وقمع الحريات....واللائحة طويلة جدا.

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *ناسا تكرم شهيدة 25 يناير “سالي زهران” بوضع اسمها على صاروخ متجه للمريخ*


ربنا يخليلكم ويخللي للمصريين . الأمريكان وناسا والمريخ وناس المريخ 
بس ياريت بلاش حكاية شهيدة دي وياريت نقرأ كلنا كده الدين الإسلامي كويس عشان نعرف نختار الكلام مش نردده ورا ناسا وبتوع المريخ بالشكل ده .

*ربنا يرحمها ويشملها بمغفرته ورحمته ويتقبلها عنده من الشهداء آللهم آمين ...
أدعو لها ربنا يرحمها بدل ناسا والكلام الفاضي إللي بيضحكوا بينا عليه وينفخوا فينا بيه ده
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*إتقوا الله في مصر بقى زي مابيقول الشيوخ زي الفيديو السابق للشيخ محمد رسلان ....
*بطلوا نفخ في النار 
*
ولو سمحتم عايز تصريح من إدارة المنتدى أنشر بيه إللي صورته في ميدان التحرير*
*ولا أنتوا بتنشروا للجزيرة بس*
 
بس ياريت أخواتي مايتفرجوش لو أخدت التصريح بالنشر لأن اللقطات عيب قوي وعيب قوي أنه يحصل في ميدان التحرير

*خنقتوني وجبتولي الضغط بإزدواجية المعايير دي



*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

وبعدين مش سالي زهران دي إللي وقعت من البلكونة
وللا في حد هنا ماتت على كتفه بعد ماأخدت 20 خزنة رصاص حي
أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *طبعاً من قبيل الحجر على الرأى طالماً أنه راى ضد الثورة العظيمة إللي بترسموها على مزاجكم*
> 
> لو كانت الصور دي تعبتكم قوي كده ، وهى صور حقيقية ولنشطاء (مش فاهم نشطاء في إيه تحديداً ) ياريت تسمحوا أحط لكم فيديو ممارسات خادشة للحياء تم تصويرها بميدان التحرير بتاع الثورة الجامده دي بعد مخلصت وروح معظم الشرفاء بعد ماحققوا مكاسب ماكناش نحلم بيها وإللي قاعدين دلوقت ياريت تروحوا تباتوا معاهم ليله واحده ... 
> 
> وبالنسبة للفيديوهات الخادشة للحياء لم أضعها فقط لأني لي أخوات بنات هنا وماأقدرش أحطها أحتراماً للمنتدى ...
> 
> شوية صور زعلتكم قوي ...!!!!!
> ياريت تروحوا تباتوا في ميدان التحرير عشان تشوفوا الصورة الكاملة ...
> طبعاً في شرفاء وشباب زي الفل بس مش كلهم نازلين من السما على ميدان التحرير
> وربنا يخليكم لمصر وتنشروا الحقائق إللي تيجي على مزاجكم


أستاذ إبراهيم
أولا الصور ماكنتش خادشه للحياء ولا حاجه
ثانيا احنا مشكلتنا دلوقتى إن حضرتك مركز على السئ اللى في الثوره
هى الثورة مابقتش في نظر حضرتك غير صور وفيديوهات؟؟؟
سيبنا كل اللى وصلناله وهانكلم في دا
ليه ماظهرش الكلام دا في التليفزيون لو حقيقي
لأن ممكن أوى تكون الفيديوهات دى مفبركه ومصوره من اى مكان 
وحتى لو كان دا حصل فعلا في التحرير فا دا مش ذنب أبطال مصر 
وأنا متأكده إن الشباب النضيف مش ممكن يسكت على حاجات زى دى

وعلى فكره أنا مش مستنيه إثبات من حضرتك بفيديوهات او صور تانى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وبعدين مش سالي زهران دي إللي وقعت من البلكونة
> وللا في حد هنا ماتت على كتفه بعد ماأخدت 20 خزنة رصاص حي
> أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
> أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
> أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه


اهدى يا استاذ ابراهيم الموضوع مايستحقش كل الانفعال دا... 
دا مجرد خلاف فى الرأى أو حتى الفهم الصحيح للموقف وعموما اتفضل قول رأيك بكل حرية من غير صور أو فيديوهات جارحة طبعا لمشاعر حد ...تحياتى

----------


## ندى الايام

> اتفضلوا الفيديو دا من ناشط بريطاني بيتكلم عن الثورة فى مصر وقال أن المسيحيين قاموا بحماية المسلمين فى صلاة الجمعة فى مجمع التحرير, وان المسلمين قاموا بحماية المسيحيين فى قداس يوم الأحد فى التحرير..تحدث عن الأمن والسلم والسكينة فى مصر وميدان التحرير من بداية الثورة وبأنها ثورة شعبية ضد مبارك.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فى مقالة تانية له ولغيره كتير جدا من الكتاب الغرب قالوا أن عورة النظم العربية انكشفت وانكشفت معاها عورة الأنظمة الغربية فى التخويف من الإسلام كدين ودعم الديكتاتورية هناك.
> 
> 
> تعرف قال ايه تاني؟ قال لو كان الشعب العراقى عنده الجرأة الكافية وثار على صدام حسين كان بكده قدر ينقذ أرواح الملايين من البشر, والمليارات اللى تم صرفها على الحرب.
> ...


الله ينور عليك يا حمادو تعليقى على مشاركتك سببها حاجة واحده بس
كنت فاكره لما شاب مصرى ميعرفش يحقق حلمه جوا مصر ويتعرض فيها للظلم والقهر والفساد
ويسافر ويحققه برا تخيلت انى انتماءه لبلده ممكن يقل لكن الثورة دى ظهرت المعادن الاصيلة
تحياتى لك وان شاء الله ترجع تلاقى بلادك احسن واجمل ويمكن متبقاش مضطر تسيبها تانى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*إنا لله و إنا اليه راجعون* 
* مات أعظم رجل فى بلادى*
* مات مهندس العبور*
* مات رجل من اصاحب نصر أكتوبر* 
* مات الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى*
* البقاء لله* 
* اللهم أرحمه و أكرم مثواه*
* ستشيع الجنازه ان شاء الله غدا 11-2-2011 بعد صلاه الجمعه من مسجد الصديق بمساكن شيراتون*
* بمصر الجديده

*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى يودع المصريين دون  تكريم رسمى.. دبر خطة عبور خط بارليف.. واستقر فى الجزائر 14 عاماً لاجئا  سياسيا.. عارض السادات فى كامب ديفيد واتهم بإفشاء الأسرار العسكرية فى عهد  مبارك*

 
  الخميس، 10 فبراير  2011 - 16:33
 

الفريق الراحل سعد الدين الشاذلى 

كتبت أميرة عبد السلام

 الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى، رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية  خلال حرب أكتوبر، والمعروف بالرأس المدبر للهجوم المصرى الناجح على خط  الدفاع الإسرائيلى بارليف، عاش حياته على مدار 89 عاما، عاصر فيها فترات  متنوعة فى تاريخ مصر إلى أن وافته المنية مع بداية ثورة عصرها الجديد.

 خاض الشاذلى العديد من المعارك العسكرية الناجحة والتى توجت بحرب أكتوبر  المجيد، ليدخل بعدها فى حرب سياسية من الرئيس السادات، اعتراضا على سياسته  فى إبرام اتفاقية كامب ديفيد ليصبح بعدها لاجئا سياسيا فى الجزائر على مدار  14 عاما متواصلة رحل خلالها الرئيس السادات ليحاكم الشاذلى فى عصر الرئيس  مبارك بتهمة إفشاء الأسرار العسكرية.  

 ولد الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى فى أبريل عام 1922 بقرية شبراتنا مركز بسيون  فى محافظة الغربية ثم تدرج فى السلك العسكرى إلى أن وصل إلى رئيس أركان حرب  القوات المسلحة المصرية فى الفترة ما بين 16 مايو 1971 وحتى 13 ديسمبر  1973 فى دلتا النيل.  

 من أهم المناصب التى تقلدها مؤسس وقائد أول فرقة قوات مظلية فى مصر فى  الفترة من 1954-1959 وقائد أول قوات عربية موحدة فى الكونغو كجزء من قوات  الأمم المتحدة فى الفترة من 1960-1961 وعمل كملحق عسكرى فى لندن حتى عام  1963 وقائد لواء المشاة فى الفترة من 1965-1966 وقائد القوات الخاصة  المظلات والصاعقة فى الفترة من 1967-1969 وقائد لمنطقة البحر الأحمر فى  الفترة من عام 1970-1971 حتى أصبح رئيس هيئة أركان القوات المسلحة المصرية  خلال فترة الحرب من عام 1971-1973 ثم عمل كسفير مصر لدى بريطانيا فى الفترة  من عام 1974-1975 ثم سفير مصر فى البرتغال فى الفترة من عام 1975-1978.  

 حظى "الشاذلى" بشهرة كبيرة منذ عام 1941 عندما كانت القوات المصرية  والبريطانية تواجه القوات الألمانية فى الصحراء العربية، خلال الحرب  العالمية الثانية، وعندما صدرت الأوامر للقوات المصرية والبريطانية  بالانسحاب بقى الملازم الشاذلى ليدمر المعدات المتبقية فى وجه القوات  الألمانية المتقدمة. 

 أثبت الشاذلى نفسه مرة أخرى فى نكسة 1967 عندما كان يقود وحدة من القوات  المصرية الخاصة المعروفة بمجموعة الشاذلى فى مهمة لحراسة وسط سيناء ووسط  أسوأ هزيمة شهدها الجيش المصرى فى العصر الحديث وانقطاع الاتصالات مع  القيادة المصرية، وكنتيجة لفقدان الاتصال بين الشاذلى وبين قيادة الجيش فى  سيناء، فقد اتخذ الشاذلى قرارا جريئا فعبر بقواته الحدود الدولية قبل غروب  يوم 5 يونيو وتمركز بقواته داخل الأراضى الفلسطينية المحتلة بحوالى خمسة  كيلومترات وبقى هناك يومين إلى أن تم الاتصال بالقيادة العامة المصرية التى  أصدرت إليه الأوامر بالانسحاب فورا، فاستجاب لتلك الأوامر وبدأ انسحابه  ليلا، وقبل غروب يوم 8 يونيو فى ظروف غاية فى الصعوبة، باعتباره كان يسير  فى أرض يسيطر العدو تمامًا عليها، ومن دون أى دعم جوى، وبالحدود الدنيا من  المؤن، استطاع بحرفية نادرة أن يقطع أراضى سيناء كاملة من الشرق إلى الشط  الغربى لقناة السويس، وقد نجح فى العودة بقواته ومعداته إلى الجيش المصرى  سالما، وتفادى النيران الإسرائيلية، وتكبد خسائر بنسبة 10% إلى 20% فقط  فكان آخر قائد مصرى ينسحب بقواته من سيناء، بعدها تم تعيينه قائدًا للقوات  الخاصة والصاعقة والمظلات، وقد كانت أول وآخر مرة فى التاريخ المصرى يتم  فيها ضم قوات المظلات وقوات الصاعقة إلى قوة موحدة هى القوات الخاصة. 

 وبعد يوم واحد من إطاحة الرئيس السادات بأقطاب النظام الناصرى، فيما سماه  بـثورة التصحيح، عين الشاذلى رئيسًا للأركان بالقوات المسلحة المصرية،  باعتبار أنه لم يكن يدين بالولاء إلا لشرف الجندية، فلم يكن محسوبًا على أى  من المتصارعين على الساحة السياسية المصرية آنذاك. 

 كما عرف بأنه الرأس المدبر للهجوم المصرى الناجح على خط الدفاع الإسرائيلى  بارليف فى حرب أكتوبر عام 1973 ألا أنه فى 13 ديسمبر من نفس العام وفى قمة  عمله العسكرى تم تسريح الفريق الشاذلى من الجيش بواسطة الرئيس أنور السادات  وتعيينه سفيراً لمصر فى إنجلترا ثم البرتغال. 

 فى عام 1978 انتقد الشاذلى بشدة معاهدة كامب ديفيد وعارضها علانية مما جعله  يتخذ القرار بترك منصبه والذهاب إلى الجزائر كلاجئ سياسى، وفى المنفى كتب  الفريق الشاذلى مذكراته عن الحرب والتى اتهم فيها السادات باتخاذ قرارات  خاطئة رغماً عن جميع النصائح من المحيطين أثتاء سير العمليات على الجبهة،  أدت إلى وأد النصر العسكرى والتسبب فى الثغرة، وتضليل الشعب بإخفاء حقيقة  الثغرة وتدمير حائط الصواريخ وحصار الجيش الثالث لمدة فاقت الثلاثة أشهر  كانت تصلهم الإمدادات تحت إشراف الجيش الإسرائيلى. 

 كما اتهم فى تلك المذكرات الرئيس السادات بالتنازل عن النصر والموافقة على  سحب أغلب القوات المصرية إلى غرب القناة فى مفاوضات فض الاشتباك الأولى،  وأنهى كتابه ببلاغ للنائب العام يتهم فيه الرئيس السادات بإساءة استعمال  سلطاته وهو الكتاب الذى أدى إلى محاكمته غيابيا بتهمة إفشاء أسرار عسكرية  وحكم عليه بالسجن ثلاثة سنوات مع الأشغال الشاقة، ووضعت أملاكه تحت  الحراسة، كما تم حرمانه من التمثيل القانونى وتجريده من حقوقه السياسية. 


 بعدها عاد إلى مصر عام 1992 بعد 14 عاماً قضاها فى المنفى بالجزائر، وقبض  عليه فور وصوله مطار القاهرة وأجبر على قضاء مدة الحكم عليه بالسجن دون  محاكمة رغم أن القانون المصرى ينص على أن الأحكام القضائية الصادرة غيابياً  لابد أن تخضع لمحاكمة أخرى، وذلك بتهمة نشر كتاب بدون موافقة مسبقة عليه،  واعترف "الشاذلى" بارتكابها، أما التهمة الثانية فهى إفشاء أسرار عسكرية فى  كتابه، وأنكر الشاذلى صحة هذه التهمة الأخيرة بشدة، بدعوى أن تلك الأسرار  المزعومة كانت أسرارًا حكومية وليست أسرارًا عسكرية. 

 وأثناء تواجده بالسجن، نجح فريق المحامين المدافع عنه فى الحصول على حكم  قضائى صادر من أعلى محكمة مدنية وينص على أن الإدانة العسكرية السابقة غير  قانونية وأن الحكم العسكرى الصادر ضده يعتبر مخالفاً للدستور، وأمرت  المحكمة بالإفراج الفورى عنه، رغم ذلك، لم ينفذ هذا الحكم الأخير وقضى بقية  مدة عقوبته فى السجن، وخرج بعدها ليعيش بعيدًا عن أى ظهور رسمى باستثناء  ظهوره على قناة الجزيرة فى برنامج شاهد على العصر فى 6 فبراير 1999 ليختفى  بعدها تماما. 

 يذكر أن الفريق الشاذلى هو الوحيد من قادة حرب أكتوبر الذى لم يتم تكريمه  بأى نوع من أنواع التكريم، وتم تجاهله فى الاحتفالية التى أقامها مجلس  الشعب المصرى لقادة حرب أكتوبر والتى سلمهم خلالها الرئيس أنور السادات  النياشين والأوسمة كما ذكر هو بنفسه فى كتابه مذكرات حرب أكتوبر، على الرغم  من دوره الكبير فى إعداد القوات المسلحة المصرية، وفى تطوير وتنقيح خطط  الهجوم والعبور، واستحداث أساليب جديدة فى القتال وفى استخدام التشكيلات  العسكرية المختلفة، وفى توجيهاته التى تربى عليها قادة وجنود القوات  المسلحة المصرية. 

 من أهم مؤلفاته كتاب حرب أكتوبر والخيار العسكرى العربى والحرب الصليبية الثامنة وأربع سنوات فى السلك الدبلوماسية.

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أستاذ إبراهيم
> أولا الصور ماكنتش خادشه للحياء ولا حاجه
> ثانيا احنا مشكلتنا دلوقتى إن حضرتك مركز على السئ اللى في الثوره
> هى الثورة مابقتش في نظر حضرتك غير صور وفيديوهات؟؟؟
> سيبنا كل اللى وصلناله وهانكلم في دا
> ليه ماظهرش الكلام دا في التليفزيون لو حقيقي
> لأن ممكن أوى تكون الفيديوهات دى مفبركه ومصوره من اى مكان 
> وحتى لو كان دا حصل فعلا في التحرير فا دا مش ذنب أبطال مصر 
> وأنا متأكده إن الشباب النضيف مش ممكن يسكت على حاجات زى دى
> ...


أختي العزيزة
الصور إللي أنا نشرتها عادية وهيا لنشطاء سياسيين من بتوع فريدوم هاوس والناس فاهمة أنهم مناضلين وهي صور مافيهاش حاجة بس يتظهر جانب معين مش واضح بالنسبة للناس دي وفيها عري وشرب خمرا ورقص وقلة أدب ...

 أنا قضيت ليلة في التحرير والليل غير النهار هناك ، وصورت فيديو كتير أنا وواحد صاحبي كان معايا ، وفي شباب زي الفل وده ماحدش يقدر ينكره أبداً ، بس الوضع الحالي وبعد التطور الأخير وبعد المكاسب إللي حصلنا عليها في شباب كتير جداً ساب التحرير وبدأ يتفرغ لطبيعة الفترة إللي جاية وإللي حققه الشباب ده صفحة ناصعة البياض على جبين الوطن ، إنما دلوقت الوضع أختلف ياأختي العزيزة وفي نوعيات لايمكن تتخيليها وهما الأغلبية المقيمين في الميدان ، وبعد الساعة 3 الفجر تقريبا ، ممكن تشوفي عجب وكمان في نوعيات مش عارفين هما قاعدين ليه ولا ليهم مطالب بس عاجبهم القعدة وإن الناس مهتمة بيهم ، والجزيرة والعربية وباقي القنوات بيحصل منهم مواقف في منتهى القذارة وبينقوا إللي هايطلع من خلال ناس منتشرين حول المراسلين ، وفي حاجات بتحصل صعب وصفها ، وبعدين أنا كنت متعصب جداً من شوية وضغطي عالي جداً لما الصور إتشالت وجيهان كلمتني بطريقة ماعجبتنيش ، وقمت أخدت مُهدئ (في الوريد) .
والله العظيم حاسس إن البلد بتضيع مننا ومن غير مبالغة .... 
وبعدين لقطات الفيديو إللي معايا صعب أن واحد زيي يحطها هنا أو حتى على الفيس بوك ، لأني محترم وبأعتبر كل بنات المنتدى أخواتي بجد وماأستحملش عليكم أى حاجة ولا إن حد يضايقكم أو يجرح مشاعركم ....
بس فعلاً في إزدواجية في المعايير وأنكم عايزين صورة حلوة وبس ورافضين الصورة الكاملة ، وأنا يعني مش كداب يعني وبأدعي حاجات ماشفتهاش ....
عموماً سامحوني ولو المنتدى هنا عايز الصورة الحلوة بس ومش عايز الصورة كلها يبقى أسيبكم شوية لما الدنيا تروق وربنا يعديها على خير إن شاء الله ....
دمتم بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

ربنا يتقبلنا جميعا برحمته
للأسف هناك ضمائر ماتت وأبصار ماتت وأرواح ماتت وقلوب ماتت
وأقنعة سقطت وسيتوالى سقوط باقي الأقنعة تباعا
وستتبقى حقائق بعد أن تمر هذه الأحداث بسلام
أن ثمة أمل وقوة ونقاء وعزيمة انبثقت في أرواح الملايين من المصريين لن يتنازلوا عنها مطلقا  
رغم مرارة ما يقاسونه من أُناس وأشخاص  وأفعال كلها نندرج تحت مسميات أفعال غير ...........
وأن شباب مصر استطاعوا أن يحفروا أسمائهم بحروف من نور في تاريخ مصر والعالم
وأن ثورتهم الفعلية على الظلم كشفت في أيام ما عجز عنه فطاحل القول سنينا متتابعة عندما كانوا يتحدثون ملئ أفواههم بالفساد وكيفية محاربته 
وعندما بدأت محارية الفساد فعليا استتر كل منهم وراء شيئ ما ........
تحياتي لمصر التي أرادت أن يتغير واقعها المؤلم وبثت ارادتها في أبنائها كي يقوموا بالذود عن وطنهم

----------


## قلب مصر

آه نسيبت أقولكم
أن الاختلاف في الرأي لن يفسد للود قضية
وان احنا أخوات في الآخر  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

قال د.حسام بدراوى الأمين العام وأمين السياسات بالحزب الوطنى، فى تصريحات لقناة "بى بى سى" البريطانية، إنه يتوقع أن يستجيب الرئيس مبارك لمطالب الشعب قبل غد الجمعة.

فيما نقلت قناة الحرة الأمريكية عن مدير مكتبها بالقاهرة، نبأ يفيد بأن الرئيس المصرى محمد حسنى مبارك يعتزم نقل سلطته كقائد أعلى للقوات المسلحة للمؤسسة العسكرية المصرية والممثلة فى "الجيش المصرى".

اليوم السابع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> آه نسيبت أقولكم
> أن الاختلاف في الرأي لن يفسد للود قضية
> وان احنا أخوات في الآخر


اخيرا متفقين على حاجه 



:D

----------


## ابن البلد

> _انباء من قناه العربيه علي لسان رئيس الوزراء المصري ان الرئيس مبارك قد يتنحي عن السلطه 
> وانه سوف يسلم السلطه للجيش
> يارب يكون الخبر ده صحيح_


أنا سمعت نفس الكلام من اليوم السابع

وبدأت تنتشر إشاعة

ان الجيش سيطر على البلد

المهم بقه هل الناس اللي في التحرير هتمشي ولا هيطلعوا بمطلب جديد ؟

----------


## أم أحمد

يعني كده خلاص مبارك اتنحي
والثورة نجحت يا شباب مصر
في انباء ان مبارك غادر مصر كمان
يا رب يا رب تكمل علي خيييييير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أنا سمعت نفس الكلام من اليوم السابع
> 
> وبدأت تنتشر إشاعة





> ان الجيش سيطر على البلد 
> 
> المهم بقه هل الناس اللي في التحرير هتمشي ولا هيطلعوا بمطلب جديد ؟


 

ده مطلب اهو قريته ياحمد لواحد على الفيس بوك   :: 
* أنا  بقى نفسي نطالب جميعاً بعد رحيل مبارك، بتغيير لون الزي الرسمي للشرطة،  يعني نخليه مثلاً كحلي بدل الأسود والأبيض ده، بصراحة الألوان دي الواحد  اتعقد منها وبقه بيكرهها خلاص*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

"انطلاقا من مسئولية القوات المسلحة والتزاما بحماية الشعب ورعاية مصالحه  وأمنه، وحرصا على سلامة الوطن والمواطنين ومكتسبات شعب مصر العظيم  وممتلكاته، وتأكيدا وتأييدا لمطالب الشعب المشروعة.. انعقد اليوم الخميس  الموافق العاشر من فبراير 2011 المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لبحث تطورات  الموقف حتى تاريخه.

وقرر المجلس الاستمرار فى الانعقاد بشكل متواصل لبحث ما يمكن اتخاذه من  إجراءات وتدابير للحفاظ على الوطن ومكتسبات وطموحات شعب مصر العظيم.

----------


## قلب مصر

يا خوفي لتكون لعبة اعلامية أخرى مدبرة من عمر سليمان
وخصوصا بعد توارد أنباء امبارح عن نيتهم لإخلاء ميدان التحرير بالقوة فجر الجمعة 

يارب سلم مصر

----------


## أم أحمد

> قال د.حسام بدراوى الأمين العام وأمين السياسات بالحزب الوطنى، فى تصريحات لقناة "بى بى سى" البريطانية، إنه يتوقع أن يستجيب الرئيس مبارك لمطالب الشعب قبل غد الجمعة.
> 
> فيما نقلت قناة الحرة الأمريكية عن مدير مكتبها بالقاهرة، نبأ يفيد بأن الرئيس المصرى محمد حسنى مبارك يعتزم نقل سلطته كقائد أعلى للقوات المسلحة للمؤسسة العسكرية المصرية والممثلة فى "الجيش المصرى".


يعني هيسلم بس سلطاته العسكرية ويبقي في الحكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكلام مش واضح لغاية دلوقتي

----------


## قلب مصر

> "انطلاقا من مسئولية القوات المسلحة والتزاما بحماية الشعب ورعاية مصالحه  وأمنه، وحرصا على سلامة الوطن والمواطنين ومكتسبات شعب مصر العظيم  وممتلكاته، وتأكيدا وتأييدا لمطالب الشعب المشروعة.. انعقد اليوم الخميس  الموافق العاشر من فبراير 2011 المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لبحث تطورات  الموقف حتى تاريخه.
> 
> وقرر المجلس الاستمرار فى الانعقاد بشكل متواصل لبحث ما يمكن اتخاذه من  إجراءات وتدابير للحفاظ على الوطن ومكتسبات وطموحات شعب مصر العظيم.


البيان دا مفيهوش أي تصريح بانقلاب عسكري
ودي كلها تكهنات

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ماهو ده مش المطلب الوحيد الى عايزينه هما لسه عايزين الدستور يتغير ومجلش الشعب يتحل والشورى كذلك و تحصل انتخبات حلوه ونظيفه والحزب الوطنى يتفك ده الى الناس طلباه فى ميدان التحرير ياريت يكتبفو بالتحى ويمشو يعنى ولما يروحو هيقولو الثوره حققت اهدافها 100 %  ::

----------


## ندى الايام

احلى جملة سمعتها فى حياتى من المسئولين
*ان المدعو وليس الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك ليس له السلطة على البلاد*
*بقينا احرار* 
ولكل ظالم نهاية والثورة دى كانت بتدبير من عند الله
وبتأيد من عند الله وبتثبيت من عند الله وومنتصرة بأذن الله وبفضل الله
والحمد والشكر لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكلها هانت


كل الناس بتقول يارب


*ياااااااارب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*مبارك سيقدم استقالته مساء الخميس ..... قناة يورنيوز*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

طيب لو مشى مبارك الناس فى التحرير هتكتفى وهتمشى ؟؟؟ ولا هيفضلو قاعدين لباقى المطالب ؟؟؟؟
ياريت حد يرد عليا ؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي العزيز حمادو
آسف أني ماردتش عليك لأني ماشفتش مشاركاتك .....

الثورة ياحمادو حققت هدفها بالفعل ، والحمدلله وحصلنا على مكاسب كبيرة جداً ، وكررت الكلام ده أكتر من مرة ....

الوضع على الحدود الشرقية مُرعب فعلاً وممكن تراجع كلام الخبراء العسكريين والتدخلات الخارجية تجاوزت كل الحدود وإللي يسوى وإللي مايسواش بيتدخل في شئون مصر الداخلية .....

إللي موجودين لغاية دلوقت في ميدان التحرير قاعدين ليه بقى ...
حتى أنهم بيمنعوا الناس تروح شغلها ومنعوا موظفين مجمع التحرير من العمل ...
ولو رحت بنفسك بالليل تحديداً هاتفهم أنا بأتكلم في إيه ...
دلوقت بقى المفروض نحصد ثمار الثورة وكفاية بواخة وقلة أدب . 
والله العظيم لو رحت ميدان التحرير هاتفهم أنا بأتكلم في إيه ...
وبعدين أنا لاأشوه الثورة وماأقدرش أصلاً أعمل كده لأن إللي وصلوله شباب مصر الواعد كان أكبر من خيالنا والحمدلله ماحدش قدر يضحك عليهم ويركب على إنجازهم ـ إنما الموجودين دلوقت ياريت تروح تتفرج بنفسك ، وبالنسبة للإعلام ياحمادو فيه مهازل بتحصل فعلاً وده شفته بنفسي وكل إللي في الإعلام حالياً أحداث قديمة ومش حالية ....

ياحمادو أظنك تعرف أني محترم وبأحب البلد دي ومش معقول أشوه شيئ جميل خاصة أني عارف أنه جميل إنما أنا بأتكلم على الوضع الحالي ياحمادو ...
كفاية كده عشان نشوف أحوالنا وننظم ورقنا ونشوف خسائرنا ونبدأ نبني من جديد ...
وحكاية أنها حركات عشان التهدئة والكلام ده فده كلام بعيد جداً لأن العالم كله بيتفرج ...
وياريت واحد منكم يروح التحرير بالليل عشان يشوف بعض من نوعيات المقيمين ، مش إللي بييجوا في النهار وهو هايعرف أنا بأتكلم في إيه ....

الحدود الشرقية ملتهبة جداً وفي كلام عن إقتطاع شريط حدودي من سيناء وفي حالة تأهب قصوى للجيش الإسرائيلي والجيش المصري ، وكمية المتفجرات إللي دخلت مصر من الأنفاق ومن الحدود يوم الجمعة إللي حصل فيه النهب وتحطيم السجون وحرق الأقسام لايعلم بها إلا الله وحماس والحرس الثوري الإيراني هُما إللي في غزة والكل بيقطع في مصر وعايز حته ....
يعني كفاية كده بقى وكل واحد يشوف شغله وأقسم بالله وضع التحرير بالليل يحزن ويبكي على إللي بيحصل فيه حالياً ...
وربنا أعلم بإللي في قلب كل واحد ... 
دمت بخير

----------


## ابن البلد

ده نص البيان بتاع الجيش

"انطلاقا من مسئولية القوات المسلحة والتزاما بحماية الشعب ورعاية مصالحه وأمنه، وحرصا على سلامة الوطن والمواطنين ومكتسبات شعب مصر العظيم وممتلكاته، وتأكيدا وتأييدا لمطالب الشعب المشروعة.. انعقد اليوم الخميس الموافق العاشر من فبراير 2011 المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لبحث تطورات الموقف حتى تاريخه.

وقرر المجلس الاستمرار فى الانعقاد بشكل متواصل لبحث ما يمكن اتخاذه من إجراءات وتدابير للحفاظ على الوطن ومكتسبات وطموحات شعب مصر العظيم.

----------


## ابن البلد

حد يفهمني أيه الفرق بين التنحي وما بين تسليم السلطة للجيش وما بين الإنقلاب العسكري اللي أشار إلية نائب الرئيس عمر سليمان

والجيش كده هيمشي ديمقراطي ولا ديكتاتوري

وبعدين الدستور هيتعدل عادي ولا هيحصل أيه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> طيب لو مشى مبارك الناس فى التحرير هتكتفى وهتمشى ؟؟؟ ولا هيفضلو قاعدين لباقى المطالب ؟؟؟؟
> ياريت حد يرد عليا ؟


لأ يامعلم

هايبقى في :-
ياسليمان ياسليمان 
مش عايزينك أنت كمان

في سبوبة جامده شغالة يامعلم
ربنا يرحمنا

----------


## ابن البلد

عجبني الخبر ده ههههههههههههههههه

رئيس لجنة الخطة والموازنة بمجلس الشعب أحمد عز
يفكر جديا فى الاستقالة من البرلمان

----------


## Dragon Shadow

في الفترة إللي جاية سليمان وأحمد شفيق وكل قادة الجيش سوف يثبت أنهم عملاء لأمريكا وإسرائيل طبقاً لوكالات أنباء ، الجزيرة والعربية والسي أن أن والبي بي سي واليويو والكوكو والعوعو والسي أع أع والسي أف اف وكل القنوات دي وهايطلع أن *البرادعي* هو الوحيد المحترم في الليلة دي وأنه الأنسب لسرقة مصر أقصد لقيادة مصر
حاجة تقرف

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لأ يامعلم
> 
> هايبقى في :-
> ياسليمان ياسليمان 
> مش عايزينك أنت كمان
> 
> في سبوبة جامده شغالة يامعلم
> ربنا يرحمنا


ماهم مش عايزين سليمان كمان  :: 
بس انا عايز اعرف دلوقتى هو لو اتسلمت السلطه للجيش مش ده يبقى انقلاب عسكرى ولا فيه فرق ولا ايه النظام اصلا يعنى معلوماتى عن الانقلاب العسكرى يعنى انه خراب اكتر للبلد يعنى انا الصراحه ش فاهم حاجه بس مستنى تاكيدا للخبر بتاع التنحى انا مش عارف اوصل لاصدقائى الى فى التحرير الصراحه علشان اعرف رد الفعل ايه دلوقتى هناك ياريت حد ينقل الصوره من هناك علشان نشوف هنوصل لفين بقى ولو مش ممشيو الصراحه يبقو بيهرجو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> عجبني الخبر ده ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> رئيس لجنة الخطة والموازنة بمجلس الشعب أحمد عز
> يفكر جديا فى الاستقالة من البرلمان


(    ) انا هسيبها فاضيه وربنا العالم بالى فى ضميرى بقى  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مافيش حد معاه حزام ناسف ألبسه وأروح آخد البرادعي بالحضن

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هو محدش رد عليا ليه طيب من المويدين للمظاهره فى ميدان التحرير والصمود 
لو الرئيس مشى شايفين انهم يفضلو لباقى المطالب ولا يمشو من الميدان ويكتفو ؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هو محدش رد عليا ليه طيب من المويدين للمظاهره فى ميدان التحرير والصمود 
> لو الرئيس مشى شايفين انهم يفضلو لباقى المطالب ولا يمشو من الميدان ويكتفو ؟


يمشوا مين يابني ، دول بدأوا يعملوا حمامات وأوض نوم ويومين كده ويبقى في تذاكر حمرا ...... 
بلاش ألخبط أكتر من كده .... 
الطيب أحسن

----------


## قلب مصر

مفروض يمشوا يا زيزو بتنحي مبارك 
لأن التعديل الدستوري مش حيتم في أيام على الأقل حياخد شهر أو شهرين
بس في ظل قيادة مين بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مفروض اللي يمسك البلد دلوقتي رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من الاخر الناس هيمشوا لما الرئيس ونائبه يمشوا .. حلو الكلام ؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مفروض يمشوا يا زيزو بتنحي مبارك 
> لأن التعديل الدستوري مش حيتم في أيام على الأقل حياخد شهر أو شهرين
> بس في ظل قيادة مين بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مفروض اللي يمسك البلد دلوقتي رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا


طيب الحمد لله خير دى بشره امل بس ونبى بلاش مين الى يمسك دى ويقفو تانى علشان يشوفو مين الى هيمسك  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

كلام مفيش أجمل ولا أحلى منه يا مصراوية

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> مفروض يمشوا يا زيزو بتنحي مبارك 
> لأن التعديل الدستوري مش حيتم في أيام على الأقل حياخد شهر أو شهرين
> بس في ظل قيادة مين بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مفروض اللي يمسك البلد دلوقتي رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا


 لأ ياأم يوسف
إللي يمسك البلد نائب الرئيس
وبعده رئيس مجلسي الشعب والشورى
وبعدين رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا

عموماً المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ماسك البلد حالياً لأنه مجتمع بشكل دائم والحكم في يد نائب رئيس الجمهورية .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> من الاخر الناس هيمشوا لما الرئيس ونائبه يمشوا .. حلو الكلام ؟


حلو جدا يا ساره ياريت بقى يمشو لما يمشى مبارك وميفضلوش واقفين بقى علشان يقولو ده عاجبنا وده مش عاجبنا او يفضلو يقلو مطالبنا كلها تتحقق

----------


## ابن البلد

> مفروض يمشوا يا زيزو بتنحي مبارك 
> لأن التعديل الدستوري مش حيتم في أيام على الأقل حياخد شهر أو شهرين
> بس في ظل قيادة مين بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مفروض اللي يمسك البلد دلوقتي رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا


طيب لو فوض حد ولم يتنحي زي ما بيقول عماد أديب

----------


## Dragon Shadow

وإيه مشكلته السيد عمر سليمان
عميل هو كمان !

الناس مش هايمشوا إلا في حالتين

الأولى أنهم يخربوها ويقعدوا على تلها ...

التانية :- قائد جيش بيحب البلد يبيدهم تماماً ونبدأ من جديد وإللي التاريخ يقولوا عليه مايهمش كده كده التاريخ كداب ...
طالما قناة قذرة زي الجزيرة ضمن إللي بيوثقوا التاريخ

البلد عايزة واحد زي ماو تسي تونج يفض الليلة دي

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*على  الحرة :اسماء بتقول تنحي الرئيس هو الحد الادنى لمطالبنا يعني مش هيموشا  من التحرير حتى لو الريس تنحى...بجد بقى كدا كتير واللي عايز يشتمنى تبعا  للديمقراطية اللي ملاحظها في بعض التعليقات يتفضل يشتم*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ده رد ناس على الفيس يوك  ::(:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*مع  دخول  الثورة الشعبية المصرية التي اندلعت في 25 يناير 2011 أسبوعها الثالث  ،  واستمرار شباب الثورة وأصحاب المظالم في كافة القطاعات في التمسك  بمطلبهم  الرئيسي وهو (رحيل الرئيس) أو (رحيل النظام) ،*

*  وبالمقابل رفض الرئيس مبارك   التنحي قبل انتهاء ولايته في غضون الـ 200 يوم القادمين ، وتضرر أوضاع مصر   السياسية والاقتصادية وانتشار أشكال أخري من العصيان المدني بين الموظفين   والعمال الناقمين علي أحوالهم المادية ، أصبح خيار تدخل طرف ثالث لحل هذه   المعضلة امرا محتما .*

* هذا الطرف الثالث هو  بلا  جدال الجيش الذي يسيطر بدبابته ومدرعاته علي العديد من المدن المصرية ،   ولكن تأخره في التحرك كما كان يأمل الثوار الشباب ، وقيام بعض وحداته   باعتقالات واحتجاز بعضهم ومهاجمة مقر جماعة حقوقية ومحاولته تضييق مساحة   الاحتجاج في ميدان التحرير ، أثار تكهنات بين السياسيين والشباب حول قوة   ولاء الجيش للرئيس ونائبه (وهما عسكريين) ومن ثم استبعاد احتمالات انقلابه   علي النظام ، بحسب ما يري بعض المحللين .*

* ومع هذا يستدعي هذا  الخيار  طرح تساؤلات حول كيفية تدخل الجيش، وهل تتدخل قيادته لصالح النظام  ضد  المتظاهرين باعتباره القوة الأمنية الحقيقية في ظل ضعف الشرطة وانهيارها   (1.5 مليون جندي أمن مركزي) أم يتدخل الجيش نفسه كمؤسسة عسكرية لصالح   الثورة الشعبية ويتوج انتصارها ويؤرخ للشرعية الثورية الثالثة في مصر بعد   شرعيتي ثورة 23 يوليه 1952 وشرعية حرب أكتوبر 1973 ؟.*

* حديث الانقلاب..تهديد أم تنبيه ؟* 
* ومع أن الحديث عن مسألة   الانقلاب العسكري ضمن هذا الخيار تبدو حديثا جديدا كان مستترا في الماضي   وغير محبب في الأوساط السياسية ، فقد كانت مفاجأة كبيرة أن يهدد به عمر   سليمان نائب الرئيس صراحة خلال لقاؤه مع رؤساء تحرير الصحف 8 فبراير 2011 ،   وكذا أحمد أبو الغيط وزير الخارجية 9 فبراير في حواره مع قناة العربية ،   ما يعيد طرح تساؤلات بديلة .*

* بعبارة أخري هل جاء  حديث  اركان النظام عن الانقلاب العسكري – كبديل للحوار الذي باتت ترفضه  القوي  السياسية والشباب بعد الجلسة الافتتاحية له بسبب عدم الثقة في النظام  – من  قبيل التخويف فقط ، وتأكيد أنهم يقفون علي أرض صلبة ويضمنون ولاء  الجيش  وعدم انقلابه عليهم ومن ثم قد يستخدمون سلاح الانقلاب لتخويف  المتظاهرين  وتهديد الإخوان والقوي السياسية بالسجن في حالة الانقلاب وفرض  الأحكام  العرفية الكاملة ؟!*

* أم أن تهديد قادة  النظام  بالانقلاب العسكري يأتي في سياق تخوف حقيقي وربما نتيجة معلومات أو  توقعات  بأن الجيش لن يقف دون حراك مشاهدا لهذه الأوضاع دون تحرك بما يضر  بمكانة  مصر ويفتح الباب للمتربصين بها وخاصة إسرائيل ، وبالتالي التحذير  أنه من  صالح النظام والثورة معا الوصول إلي اتفاق حول الحوار والتعديلات   الدستورية والانتخابات بدلا من حكم عسكري يؤدي لاضطرابات وحالة جمود قد   تستمر شهورا أو أعواما وتعطل ركب مصر في المنطقة ودورها الإقليمي وتجعل   جيشها متورطا في أحداث الداخل بدلا من دوره في حماية الجبهة الخارجية ؟*

* المتابع بدقة لتصريحات  أركان  النظام ربما يتصور أن الهدف الأرجح لصدور هذه التصريحات الخطيرة هو  تهديد  القائمين بالثورة الشعبية بالحكام العرفية وربما اعتقالات وتوقف كافة   مناحي الحياة السياسية والحريات وما يواكب هذا من محاكمات عسكرية محتملة ،   بدليل أن تصريحات بعض قادة أركان النظام تنطلق من أرضية ثابتة تشير لأنهم   يضمنون ولاء الجيش من جهة .*

*  كما أن بعض التصريحات –  مثل  تصريح أبو الغيط – تؤكد أن تحرك الجيش سيكون ضد من أسماهم (المغامرون)   لصالح (الدفاع عن الدستور والأمن القومي المصري)، كما قال ، من جهة ثانية ،   والأهم أن تصرفات النظام تشير لإتباع خطة لتطبيع الحياة في الشارع المصري   بما يظهر أنه لا توجد ثورة ، وإثارة عداء باقي الشعب وغضبه علي هؤلاء   المتظاهرين وتصويرهم أنهم عملاء وأصحاب أجندات (مصالح) خاصة وسبب الإضرار   بالاقتصاد وتعطيل المرور والمشاكل الحاصلة .*

* فعمر سليمان نائب رئيس   الجمهورية عندما قال أن الحوار والتفاهم هو الطريقة الأولى لتحقيق   الاستقرار في البلاد والخروج من الأزمة الحالية بسلام وبخطوات متصلة   ببرنامج عمل لحل جميع المشكلات ، قال عن الطريق الثاني البديل - وهو حدوث   انقلاب – "نحن نريد أن نتجنب الوصول إلى هذا الانقلاب الذي يعنى خطوات غير   محسوبة ومتعجلة وبها المزيد من اللاعقلانية وهو ما لا نريد أن نصل إليه   حفاظا على مصر وما تحقق من مكتسبات وإنجازات" ، وكان يلمح بذلك لما سيفعله   النظام في ظل هذا الانقلاب العسكري مع المعارضين وأصحاب الثورة ،  واحتمالات  خروج الأوضاع عن السيطرة ما يهدد مصر كلها بالفوضى   .*

* أيضا عندما لاحظ  (سليمان)  انزعاج رؤساء تحرير الصحف من حديثه عن الانقلاب العسكري بكل بساطة  برغم  أنه خيار يجري الحديث عنه ولكن سرا في الأوساط الشعبية ، عاد ليؤكد  لهم  أنه (لا إنهاء للنظام ولا انقلاب لأن ذلك يعنى الفوضى التي يمكن أن تصل   بالبلد إلى المجهول الذي لا نريده) .*

* ولأن البديل الذي يطرحه   معارضون ضمن مسلسل التصعيد ويخشاه النظام - وبدأت تظهر بوادره الأربعاء 9   فبراير بحالات عصيان وانفلات لموظفي مختلف القطاعات والوزارات والمؤسسات   الحكومية والخاصة فى مختلف أنحاء مصر – هو العصيان المدني ، فقد أزعج هذا   عمر سليمان بالفعل ، ورد علي ما يردده البعض عن العصيان المدني بقوله : (إن   هذه الدعوة خطيرة جدا على المجتمع ، ونحن لا نتحمل ذلك على الإطلاق ولا   نريد أن نتعامل مع المجتمع المصري بالأداة الشرطية وإنما يتم التعامل   بالحوار والموضوعية والواقعية وطبقا للقدرات المتاحة) ، وكان واضحا التهديد   هنا باستعمال الجهاز الأمني سواء الشرطة أو الجيش أو كلاهما معا ضد   الداعين للعصيان المدني أو المشاركين فيه  .*

* معضلة الإخوان* 
* ويبدو أن السبب الرئيسي  لرفض  سليمان – وربما قيادة الجيش - التحرك لصالح تنفيذ مطلب المتظاهرين   المتعلق برحيل الرئيس عن السلطة والاعتراف أن هناك شرعية ثورية جديدة يرجع   للتخوف الداخلي (والغربي والإسرائيلي أيضا) من لعب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين   دورا مستقبليا في الحياة السياسية ، ولهذا كان حديثه عن التعديلات   الدستورية المتعلقة بانتخابات الرئاسة مشروطا بمن "يقود المسيرة فى المرحلة   القادمة ؟ وشخص الرئيس المقبل وهى مواصفاته وتوجهاته ؟ وأن تكون هناك  شروط  لمن يترشح لهذا المنصب الرفيع ، ولم يشفع له نفي الإخوان رسميا ترشيح  أحد  منهم للرئاسة ، وظل يؤكد أن الشباب "هناك من يحرضهم " !.*

* أيضا كان الحديث عن   التعديلات الدستورية قاصرا علي انتخابات الرئاسة ولم يتطرق لانتخابات   البرلمان أو السماح بحرية تشكيل الأحزاب السياسية وإلغاء القيود علي   الأحزاب والجمعيات السياسية، بل وحرص علي ترحيل أي حديث عن حزب للإخوان   "للرئيس القادم" .*


* ولهذا رد الإخوان  علي تهديد سليمان بأن البديل هو الانقلاب العسكري بتأكيد  أن "الجماهير لن  ترهبها تلك التصريحات التي تهدد بالانقلاب العسكري، وتثق  فى أن الجيش هو  جيش الشعب ورجاله هم أبناء الشعب وهم حماة الوطن والشعب  معا ولا يمكن أن  ينقلبوا على الشعب وآماله ومطالبه" .*

* ماذا تعني الأحكام العرفية ؟* 
* والحقيقة أن التلويح   بالانقلاب العسكري والإشارات الأولية التي تشير لأنه لو حدث سيكون لصالح   النظام الحالي ، ليس له سوي معني متعلق بفرض الأحكام العرفية ، التي قد   تعني صدام الجيش بالثورة الشعبية وسعيه لإيقافها بالقوة وفق سيناريو أكثر   تشددا في حفظ الأمن وحظر التجول من قانون الطوارئ الحالي.*

* فقد استمرت قوانين  الطوارئ  في مصر لما يقرب من ثلاثين عاماً، ولكن مشكلة المصريين مع الأحكام   العُرفية وقوانين الطوارئ لم تتوقف عند الثلاثين عاماً الماضية بل امتدت   إلى ما يقرب من سبعين عاماً سابقاً.*

* فقد بدأ فرض الأحكام   العُرفية في مصر ـ في العصر الحديث ـ في 1939 عند قيام الحرب العالمية   الثانية، واستمرت بعد نهاية الحرب، لم ترفع إلا في 1950 لإجراء انتخابات   جديدة ، وفي 26 يناير 1952 وقع حريق القاهرة، وفرضت الأحكام العرفية من   جديد، وبعدها بستة أشهر قامت الثورة في يوليو من نفس العام واستمرت هذه   الأوضاع بطبيعة الأحوال. ولم ترفع هذه الحالة الاستثنائية إلا لفترة قصيرة   في عهد الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات ثم أُعيدت بعد حادث اغتياله، وهي تجدد   من يومها وحتى الآن .*

* وخلال السبعين عاماً  الماضية  لم تنعم مصر بالخضوع للقوانين العادية إلا لفترة لا تتجاوز الأربعة  سنوات  ، وطوال هذه المدة كانت مصر ـ وما تزال ـ خاضعة للأحكام الاستثنائية  تحت  سلطة الحاكم العسكري وحيث تتوقف الضمانات الدستورية لحماية حقوق  المواطن  وحرياته الأساسية.*

* وهو وضع يري الخبير  الدكتور  حازم الببلاوي أنه فريد وغريب بين الأُمم، فاستمرار الأحكام  الاستثنائية  لحوالي سبعين عاماً، أمر لا سابقة له في التاريخ الحديث بين  الدول ويحتاج  إلى تفسير وتوضيح.*

* ومع هذا فاستمرار فرض  هذه  الطوارئ وما واكبها من تعدي علي الحريات العامة أصبح أمرا معتادا في  مصر ،  بل هو أحد أسباب الثورة وأحد مطالبها الأساسية هو الغاء الطوارئ ،  يعني  أنه ربما لو لجأ النظام لإعلان الإحكام العرفية بموجب انقلاب عسكري  وحكم  عسكري كامل ، فلن يرهب هذا كثيرا شباب الثورة لأنهم اعتادوا علي هذه   الأجواء الاستثنائية الشاذة طوال 30 عاما الماضية وما قبلها لمن هم أكبر   سنا ولم يقدر لهم عيش حياة طبيعية بلا استثناءات !.*

* المتوقع بالتالي أن  يكون  التهديد بالخيار الثاني (الانقلاب ) من قبل أركان النظام هو من قبيل   محاولات حصار هذه الثورة الشعبية وإنهاءها، وصرف الشباب من ميدان التحرير ،   خصوصا أن الجمعة الثالثة للثورة الشعبية التي ستبدأ 11 فبراير – بعد جمعة   الغضب وجمعة الرحيل – ستكون هي (جمعة الزحف) الي قصور الرئاسة ومبني   الإذاعة والتلفزيون.*

* وهو تطور خطير في ضوء  اتساع  رقعة ما يمكن تسميته (جمهورية التحرير) التي يقيمها الشباب وأصحاب  المظالم  في الميدان ، والتي بدأت تمتد إلي شارع القصر العيني ومقر الحكومة   والبرلمان والإحاطة بهما ، بخلاف الدعوة لنقل الإضراب والعصيان المدني إلي   ميادين القاهرة الكبري والمحافظات لشل الحياة في البلاد وإجبار السلطة علي   الرحيل .*

* وهو ما يثير التساؤل  حول  الخطوة المقبلة، ومن سيأتي بها ، وهل تكون هي الانقلاب العسكري؟ ولصالح  من  سيأتي ؟ للسلطة أم الثورة ، في ضوء هذا المأزق الذي تعيشه السلطة ،   فالجيش في نهاية المطاف لا يمكن أن يصطدم بالكامل مع الشعب ، ولم يحدث هذا   يوما في تاريخ مصر ، ولهذا يعول المتظاهرون علي أن يضطر الجيش للتحرك   والانقلاب ولكن لصالح الثورة الشعبية طالما أن الشعب سيستمر في النزول   للشارع والسيطرة عليه ، في حين تعول السلطة علي ولاء الجيش وعدم رغبته في   الدخول في لعبة غير مضمونة العواقب قد تضر بالاستقرار في مصر لفترة طويلة .*

----------


## قلب مصر

> طيب لو فوض حد ولم يتنحي زي ما بيقول عماد أديب


يفوض حد يعني معناه أنه لازال في السلطة ولو من بعيد
أنما يتنحى يعني يمشي يعني ميكونش ليه وجود في السلطة نهائي لا بتفويض ولا بالقيام بأعماله
يعني مطالبهم لم تتحقق وفي الحالة دي معتقدش أنهم حيمشوا إلا بتنحي مبارك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> حلو جدا يا ساره ياريت بقى يمشو لما يمشى مبارك وميفضلوش واقفين بقى علشان يقولو ده عاجبنا وده مش عاجبنا او يفضلو يقلو مطالبنا كلها تتحقق


متقلقش يا استاذ ابراهيم
هيمشوا ان شاء الله
وبتوع الممارسات اللااخلاقية  هيمشوا كمان 
الناس دول بيستخبوا في الثورة .. بليييييل
زي ما غيرهم كان بيستخبى ورا الحزب الحاكم 
الناس دول فئات من الشعب المصري فعلا
وزي ما حضرتك شوفت عيال تافهة و قللات الأدب و داعرات _ على حد قولك_ في ميدان التحرير 
صدقني كان في اضعافهم بيتحامى في الحزب الحاكم
و في اضعافهم في البيوت وزي ما تيجي 
ده الشعب المصري زيه زي اي شعب في الكويس و في الوحش و في المنافق و اللي عاوز يشعللها و في وفي وفي 
و متنكرش ان الثورة مدتها 17 يوم لحد الآن .. اما الفساد بقاله 30 سنة او يزيد
فيبقى المناظر اللي حضرتك شوفتها ه إفراز لمييييين ؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

يعني تخيلوا بعد ده كله

نلاقي نفسنا رجعنا ل 1952

هههههههههههههههه الله تبقي حركة حلوة والله 
 ::rolleyes:: 

وقتها بقه ننزل كلنا
 ::xx::

----------


## قلب مصر

من الواضح أن هناك تضارب وتعارض ما بين الجيش وما بين عمر سليمان
وأن الجيش هو الذي سيسعى للتحكم في زمام الأمور وليس عمر سليمان

----------


## قلب مصر

الزمن مبيرجعش ومفيش رجوع لسنة 1952
الجيش لو مسك زمام الأمور حيكون بالتأكيد لمرحلة انتقالية لحين إجراء انتخابات

----------


## قلب مصر

التلفزيون المصري أعلن أن مبارك حيلقي خطاب بعد قليل

----------


## قلب مصر

على فكرة في أنباء غير مؤكدة أن الخطاب مسجل وأن مبارك سافر برة مصر
ياريت حد يتأكد من الأخبار دي يا جماعة

----------


## ابن البلد

> متقلقش يا استاذ ابراهيم
> هيمشوا ان شاء الله
> وبتوع الممارسات اللااخلاقية  هيمشوا كمان 
> الناس دول بيستخبوا في الثورة .. بليييييل
> زي ما غيرهم كان بيستخبى ورا الحزب الحاكم 
> الناس دول فئات من الشعب المصري فعلا
> وزي ما حضرتك شوفت عيال تافهة و قللات الأدب و داعرات _ على حد قولك_ في ميدان التحرير 
> صدقني كان في اضعافهم بيتحامى في الحزب الحاكم
> و في اضعافهم في البيوت وزي ما تيجي 
> ...


كلامك سليم مصراوية 
أن الشعب دايما فيه الكويس والوحش
وفي ناس ما بتصدق وبتندس

لكن هل هي فعلا ثورة ؟
طيب فين قائد الثورة ؟
في المثل الدستوري للثورة ؟

إنتفاضة يمكن 
مظاهرة أتقلبت بإنتفاضة

محدش عارف 

ليه مأجلين إعلان بيان السيد الرئيس ؟
علشان يكون لحق سافر 

ولا يكون الناس مشيت من الميدان

ولا علشان يعرفوا رد فعل الميدان ؟

مثلا لو الميدان قال مش هنمشي

يبقه مفيش داعي للتنحي

ولا دي لعبة زي ما قالت قلب مصر
علشان يطفشوا الناس 

كل اللي أعرفه 
ان مبقاش في شيء واضح ومن زمان
وربنا يبارك في إعلامنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
والتلفزيون المصري

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> متقلقش يا استاذ ابراهيم
> هيمشوا ان شاء الله
> وبتوع الممارسات اللااخلاقية  هيمشوا كمان 
> الناس دول بيستخبوا في الثورة .. بليييييل
> زي ما غيرهم كان بيستخبى ورا الحزب الحاكم 
> الناس دول فئات من الشعب المصري فعلا
> وزي ما حضرتك شوفت عيال تافهة و قللات الأدب و داعرات _ على حد قولك_ في ميدان التحرير 
> صدقني كان في اضعافهم بيتحامى في الحزب الحاكم
> و في اضعافهم في البيوت وزي ما تيجي 
> ...


انا مفروس منك يامصراوية
وفعلاً كلامك صح وفي الكويس والوحش ...
بس بالليل فعلاً شيئ ماكانش يخطر على بالي أني أشوفه  وبالأعداد المهولة دي ، بعد ماشفت الشباب إللي زي الفل في النهار

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يعني تخيلوا بعد ده كله
> 
> نلاقي نفسنا رجعنا ل 1952
> 
> هههههههههههههههه الله تبقي حركة حلوة والله 
> 
> 
> وقتها بقه ننزل كلنا



مفتكرش يا استاذ احمد
ثورة 52 كانت ثورة جيش بالدرجة الأولى _ انقلاب عسكري على الملك فاروق_
لكن الثورة حاليا تختلف فهي ثورة شعب و لي س جيش
و الجيش كان واقف من البداية على الحياد عشان الثورة سلمية ولم يتم التخريب إلا على يد عناصر النظام الحاكم الفاسدة
و البيان الصادر من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة كان واضح 
الراجل قال إمتثالا لرغبات و طموحات_ الشعب_ ..

----------


## قلب مصر

الكلام عن مراسل أون تي في أن الخطاب مسجل وأن مبارك سافر فعلا برة مصر
يا ترى ايه الحقيقة
كله حيبان في وقت قريب قوي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> انا مفروس منك يامصراوية
> وفعلاً كلامك صح وفي الكويس والوحش ...
> بس بالليل فعلاً شيئ ماكانش يخطر على بالي أني أشوفه  وبالأعداد المهولة دي ، بعد ماشفت الشباب إللي زي الفل في النهار


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عملت ايه بس ؟؟
الناس دي كده فعلا ولما الناس في ميدان التحرير هيمشوا 
هيشوفوا حتة تانية يتتاووا فيها بقى
ولما ترجع لنا شرطة محترمة في ثوب جديد و بتخدم الشعب فعلا
بوليس الآداب هيرجع تاني برضو  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مفتكرش يا استاذ احمد
> ثورة 52 كانت ثورة جيش بالدرجة الأولى _ انقلاب عسكري على الملك فاروق_
> لكن الثورة حاليا تختلف فهي ثورة شعب و لي س جيش
> و الجيش كان واقف من البداية على الحياد عشان الثورة سلمية ولم يتم التخريب إلا على يد عناصر النظام الحاكم الفاسدة
> و البيان الصادر من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة كان واضح 
> الراجل قال إمتثالا لرغبات و طموحات_ الشعب_ ..


يعنى ياساره انتى مفكره ان لو حصل انقلاب عسكرى الجيش هيقول معلش ده شعب الجيش هيتعامل وقتها فعلا زى مابيقولو بايد من جديد وتطبيق للاحطام العرفيه دى ققوانين وماشيه على الجميع ولو حصل فعلا شى زى ده انتى مش هتلاقى مخلوق فى الشارع بعد حظر التجول مهما كان لا فى شوارع ولا حوارى ولا فى ميادين والى هتيمسك وقتها يا هيضربوه بالنار يا هيتاخد يتحط فى السجن العسكرى ده على اد معلوماتى 
احنا فعلا شعب هوجائى بالدرجه الاولى ميعرفش يتحكم فى نفسه للاسف يا كله يبلاش منه على الرغم ان من الذكاء هو انك تشدى زى مانتى عايزه بس تعرفى ترخى امتى لما بتيجى تصطادى سمكه انتى مش بتشى السناره مره واحده لان حاجه من الاتنين يا الخيط بيتقطع مثلا او السمكه بتفلت وفى الاخر ناتيجه واحده وهو فقدان السمكه 
اتمنى ان الايام الى جايه يكون خير واتمنى بردو اشوف وقتها الى كانو بيجرو على خراب البلد بالشكل ده اشوفهم وقت ميابقو محبوسين فى بيوتهم وخايفين يفتجو بقهم فيه ناس فى ميدان التحرير دلوقتى بطالب بحاكم مدنى ورافضين نقل السطله للجيش 
للاسف كل الى كان بيحلم بيه الشعب المصرى بدا بيروح حاجه حاجه حتى لو تنحى الرئيس عن الرئاسه فين بقى الحكم المدنى الى ناس طالبت بيه ؟ فين الدستور الى اتغير فعليا على ارض الواقع ؟ فين مجلس الشعب الى اتحل ؟ فين االحزب الوطنى الى اتحل ومبقاش ليه وجود ؟ فين وفين وفين وفين لو البلد مسكها الجيش صدقينى مش هيسمح بالتظاهرات دى فى الشوارع وعلى فكره لسه الماده بتاعه الدستور بتاعه الاشراف القضائى متعدلتش طبقا للدستور يعنى الانتخبات الى جايه احتمال كبير تبقى زى الى قبلها بردو 
ربنا يسلم الفتره الى جايه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا نااااااااااس
شوفتوا كلمة الرائد احمد شومان على الجزيرة 
الله اكبر

----------


## حمادو

يا اخوانا الاخبار كترت قوى سواء فى المنتدى أو فى وكالات الأنباء...دا حتى اختى اتصلت بيا من كفر عفر بتزغرط وبتقولى ابن الخايبة ساب البلد. بس لغاية دلوقتى لا فيه تأكيد ولا نفي.
ياريت حد يقول لنا على مكان نعرف منه أخبار مؤكده

----------


## ابن البلد

> على فكرة في أنباء غير مؤكدة أن الخطاب مسجل وأن مبارك سافر برة مصر
> ياريت حد يتأكد من الأخبار دي يا جماعة


هو أكيد الخطاب مسجل

بس التلفزيون المصري العظيمممم 
بيقول أن الرئيس مجتمع حاليا مع نائبه و رئيس الوزراء

وفي البي بي سي في محلل بيقول
أحتمال كبير أنه يولي النائب بتاعه أو الجيش زمام الأمور 
وسيترك الرئاسة دون السفر خارج البلاد

والخطاب سيذاع في الثامنة ونصف بتوقيت القاهره على حسب بيان البي بي سي

----------


## قلب مصر

الوقت دا بيفكرني لما كنت بقعد على رصيف الكلية مستنية النتيجة تتعلق 
ايه تعب الأعصاب دا بقى 
ما يقولوا اي حاجة دلوقتي ليه الانتظار طالما الخطاب مسجل
أو  هما مستنيين بدء وقت حظر التجول علشان الناس متنزلش الشوارع تعلن رأيها في القرار

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا يستر على مصر

الإشاعات بدأت تكتر
ومش عارفين ايه الصح من الغلط

يارب سلم

----------


## قلب مصر

يا خوفي تكون لعبة إعلامية فعلا بيجسوا فيها نبض الشارع المصري ورأيهم
الجزيرة كاتبة أن أنس الفقي بينفي خبر تنحي مبارك وأنه لازال الرئيس

----------


## ابن البلد

> مفتكرش يا استاذ احمد
> ثورة 52 كانت ثورة جيش بالدرجة الأولى _ انقلاب عسكري على الملك فاروق_
> لكن الثورة حاليا تختلف فهي ثورة شعب و لي س جيش
> و الجيش كان واقف من البداية على الحياد عشان الثورة سلمية ولم يتم التخريب إلا على يد عناصر النظام الحاكم الفاسدة
> و البيان الصادر من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة كان واضح 
> الراجل قال إمتثالا لرغبات و طموحات_ الشعب_ ..


ما أنا سألتكم في أول الموضوع 
يعني أيه 
كلمة الشعب ؟
كل واحد بقه هيفسرها على مزاجه ههههههه
فعايزين نعرف شعب الجيش يطلع أنهي شعب

أعتقد أنه هيتم تفويض نائبة أو الجيش بصلاحيات الرئيس
علشان يطلعوا من أزمة تعديل الدستور وحل مجلس الشعب في نفس الوقت

إعتقادي مبني على حسب كلام ناس كتير بترغي في القنوات الأخبارية 
الأغلبيه مجتمعين على الكلمة دي 
مش عارف بقه 

ربنا يستر

انا هروح ألعب فيفا لحد الساعة 8 ونص هههههههه
 ::stpd::

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا اخوانا الاخبار كترت قوى سواء فى المنتدى أو فى وكالات الأنباء...دا حتى اختى اتصلت بيا من كفر عفر بتزغرط وبتقولى ابن الخايبة ساب البلد. بس لغاية دلوقتى لا فيه تأكيد ولا نفي.
> ياريت حد يقول لنا على مكان نعرف منه أخبار مؤكده


لحد دلوقتي لم يتنحى يا حمادو

الخطاب بتاعه الساعة 8 ونص

أمريكا دلوقتي بتقولك نتمنى ألا يتنحي الرئيس مبارك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :xmas 17:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا خوفي ليكون بيان الرئيس عزاء لأهالى القتلى 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 ::

----------


## hanoaa

> إيه رأيكم ناخد فكرة عن مجموعة من المناضلين بتوع فريدام هاوس ورحلات أمريكا وحركة أبريل عشان نتفرج مع بعض على بعض فئات المعارضة والنضال الوطني إللي حرضوا الشباب الشرفاء على الفيس بوك ومواقع الإنترنت المختلفة ...
> 
> أسيبكم مع الصور
> 
> المناضلة إنجي حمدي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


فين الصور و الفيديوهات 
مش عارفه حضرتك حاططهم ليه
يعنى علشان نعرف أكتر و لا علشان نطلع القطط الفاطسة
عموما هما مش ظاهرين عندى
لما يظهروا نبقى نشوف

----------


## قلب مصر

الثورة إرادة شعب




إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة 
فلا بد أن يستجيب القدر 
ولا بد لليل أن ينجلي 
ولابد للقيد أن ينكسر 
ومن لم يعانقه شوق الحياة 
تبخر في جوها واندثر 
كذلك قالت لي الكائنات 
وحدثني روحها المستتر 
ودمدمت الريح بين الفجاج 
وفوق الجبال وتحت الشجر: 
إذا ما طمحت إلى غاية 
ركبت المنى ونسيت الحذر 
ومن لا يحب صعود الجبال 
يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر

----------


## أم أحمد

مبارك غادر.. وخطاب تنحيه مُسجل





كتب-محمد طعيمة ومحمد على

كشفت مصادر مطلعة عن ان الرئيس "السابق" محمد حسني مبارك قد غادر القاهرة فعلاً بصحبة اسرته.
واوضحت  المصادر ان مبارك غادر القاهرة عبر مطار ألماظة مودعاً من الفريق سامي عنان إلى شرم الشيخ قبل مغادرتها نهائيا، بعد ان رفض الجيش السماح له بإلقاء خطاب يفوض فيه صلاحياته لنائبه عمر سليمان، وهو ما رأته القيادات العسكرية سيفاقم الازمة ولن يحلها.
ووفق المصادر فإن الخطاب الذي سيلقيه مبارك خلال ساعات "سُجل" قبل مغادرته.


المصدر

----------


## د. أمل

> مبارك غادر.. وخطاب تنحيه مُسجل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كتب-محمد طعيمة ومحمد على
> 
> كشفت مصادر مطلعة عن ان الرئيس "السابق" محمد حسني مبارك قد غادر القاهرة فعلاً بصحبة اسرته.
> ...




أيوة يا " أم أحمد"

أنا سمعت الكلام ده فى إحدى القنوات الفضائية من شاهد عيان شاف حركة فى مطار ألماظة و شنط كتير

ربنا ييسر لنا الخير
النهاردة كنت صايمة و لما الدنيا مطرت قعدت أدعى كتير
اللهم اجعل عاقبة أمرنا رشدًا
اللهم ولِّ علينا خيارنا

اللهم آمين

----------


## hanoaa

> عجبني الخبر ده ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> رئيس لجنة الخطة والموازنة بمجلس الشعب أحمد عز
> يفكر جديا فى الاستقالة من البرلمان


 
نهاره أبيض 
هوه كان لسه قاعد فيه
ماكنش إستقال لحد دلوقت
كان مستنى إيه
يمكن كان عشمان يستنى نايب

----------


## د. أمل

> يا اخوانا الاخبار كترت قوى سواء فى المنتدى أو فى وكالات الأنباء...دا حتى اختى اتصلت بيا من كفر عفر بتزغرط وبتقولى ابن الخايبة ساب البلد. بس لغاية دلوقتى لا فيه تأكيد ولا نفي.
> ياريت حد يقول لنا على مكان نعرف منه أخبار مؤكده



إزيك يا حمــادو

الحل الوحيد علشان نتأكد 
حد يديله رنة على موبايله و يسأله

مش مهم سافر ولا تنحى 
المهم إنه ما يكونش فوض مهامه لسمسم
علشان كده حيكون فى مشكلة دستورية

أعتقد إنه سافر لأن أحمد كلمنى من شوية من التحرير
و قال الناس بيقولوا إنه سافر للإمارات أو ألمانيا

إدعوا معايا
اللهم اجعل عاقبة أمرنا رشدًا
اللهم ولِّ علينا خيارنا

اللهم آمــــين

----------


## أم أحمد

> أيوة يا " أم أحمد"
> 
> أنا سمعت الكلام ده فى إحدى القنوات الفضائية من شاهد عيان شاف حركة فى مطار ألماظة و شنط كتير
> 
> ربنا ييسر لنا الخير
> النهاردة كنت صايمة و لما الدنيا مطرت قعدت أدعى كتير
> اللهم اجعل عاقبة أمرنا رشدًا
> اللهم ولِّ علينا خيارنا
> 
> اللهم آمين


 ربنا يتقبل منك يا رب يا حبيبتي
الناس النهاردة كانت كلها بتدعي ساعة المطر
وان شاء الله ربنا هيستجيب
عشان فعلا الشعب المصري ده محتاج الفرحة دي من زمااان اوي

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> ربنا يتقبل منك يا رب يا حبيبتي
> الناس النهاردة كانت كلها بتدعي ساعة المطر
> وان شاء الله ربنا هيستجيب
> عشان فعلا الشعب المصري ده محتاج الفرحة دي من زمااان اوي


ظني بان مبارك لن يتنحي ..مبارك سيفوض صلاحياته الي عمر سليمان ..وليس بالضروره كل الصلاحيات 
بل من الممكن البعض فقط .. 
ولكن حقا يبدو بان الجيش يرفض هذا الخيار باعتبار انه لن يفض تظاهرات الشعب المصري .. (وهو محق) 
ويمكن قراءه هذا الموقف جيدا حين رايننا مجلس الدفاع مجتمع بدون مبارك ...او* عمر سليمان* .. 


الموقف مغيم ..والرؤيه مازالت بعيده

----------


## حمادو

فيه مصادر المانية بتنقل إشاعات استعداد المانيا استقباله


يعني يا رب اهرب منه فى مصر يقوم ينط لى فى المانيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم أحمد

> ظني بان مبارك لن يتنحي ..مبارك سيفوض صلاحياته الي عمر سليمان ..وليس بالضروره كل الصلاحيات 
> بل من الممكن البعض فقط .. 
> ولكن حقا يبدو بان الجيش يرفض هذا الخيار باعتبار انه لن يفض تظاهرات الشعب المصري .. (وهو محق) 
> ويمكن قراءه هذا الموقف جيدا حين رايننا مجلس الدفاع مجتمع بدون مبارك ...او* عمر سليمان* .. 
> 
> 
> الموقف مغيم ..والرؤيه مازالت بعيده


 فعلا الموقف غامض لغاية دلوقتي
بس لو زي ما انت توقعت معني كده ان الناس مش هتسيب التحرير
لانهم مش عاوزين تفويض عاوزينه يتنحي وكمان معترضين علي عمر سليمان
يا رب مش يصعبوا الامور اكتر من كده ويتنحي بقي ويريح الشعب

----------


## أم أحمد

> فيه مصادر المانية بتنقل إشاعات استعداد المانيا استقباله
> 
> 
> يعني يا رب اهرب منه فى مصر يقوم ينط لى فى المانيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 عندك حل من اتنين يا احمد  يا ترجع مصر انت بقي
يا تعتصم لغاية ما يسيب المانيا ويروح بلد تانية هههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

> يا اخوانا الاخبار كترت قوى سواء فى المنتدى أو فى وكالات الأنباء...دا حتى اختى اتصلت بيا من كفر عفر بتزغرط وبتقولى ابن الخايبة ساب البلد. بس لغاية دلوقتى لا فيه تأكيد ولا نفي.
> ياريت حد يقول لنا على مكان نعرف منه أخبار مؤكده


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة أوى ابن الخايبة دى
وصف رائع الحقيقة
أخت حضرتك جابته منين

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا خايفة .. ربنا يستر

----------


## د. أمل

و أنا كمان خايفة يا سارة
ربنا يسلم

يعنى هو الراجل ده لازم ينشف دمنا و يحرق أعصابنا لآخر ثانية
شخصية هُـباب صحيح

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا خايفة .. ربنا يستر


ماردتيش عليا يا ساره على المشاركه بتاعتى

الناس مش هتمشى اهو من ميدان التحرير علشان عايزينه حكومه مدنيه ودخلو فى قصه الضمنات من الجيش  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ماردتيش عليا يا ساره على المشاركه بتاعتى
> 
> الناس مش هتمشى اهو من ميدان التحرير علشان عايزينه حكومه مدنيه ودخلو فى قصه الضمنات من الجيش


نتكلم بعد البيان يا احمد عشان انا على اعصابي
ربنا يستر

----------


## hanoaa

> يا خوفي تكون لعبة إعلامية فعلا بيجسوا فيها نبض الشارع المصري ورأيهم
> الجزيرة كاتبة أن أنس الفقي بينفي خبر تنحي مبارك وأنه لازال الرئيس


أنس الفقى مين
السيد وزير الإعلام
بالمناسبة هو لسه فى حاجة إسمها إعلام مصرى
هما هايلغوه إمتى

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

تصريح لعماد الدين اديب علي قناه العربيه لسه سامعه حالا ..


مبارك لن يكون رئيسا لمصر في هذا المساء

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> فعلا الموقف غامض لغاية دلوقتي
> بس لو زي ما انت توقعت معني كده ان الناس مش هتسيب التحرير
> لانهم مش عاوزين تفويض عاوزينه يتنحي وكمان معترضين علي عمر سليمان
> يا رب مش يصعبوا الامور اكتر من كده ويتنحي بقي ويريح الشعب


بقاء الناس في التحرير هو مايراوغ به الجيش .. وهو محق ..
عن نفسي لن اكف عن التظاهرات في المنصوره اذا تولي سليمان .. 
ومعتصمي التحرير قالو نفس هذ الكلام منذ قليل 
اعتقد بان رغبه الجيش ستكون هي الفصل ولا سلطان عليها الان حتي من مبارك شخصيا .. 
ومبارك وسليمان ...ان شاء الله خارج المشهد

----------


## د. أمل

خدوا اتسلوا بالفيديو ده
حتى العيال الأمريكان بيقولوا
يسقط حسنى مبارك و تحيا مصر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هو الرئيس حسنى مبارك مش عنده ساعه ولا ايه بطنى واجعتنى يمهل ولا يهمل

----------


## hanoaa

> أيوة يا " أم أحمد"
> 
> أنا سمعت الكلام ده فى إحدى القنوات الفضائية من شاهد عيان شاف حركة فى مطار ألماظة و شنط كتير
> 
> ربنا ييسر لنا الخير
> النهاردة كنت صايمة و لما الدنيا مطرت قعدت أدعى كتير
> اللهم اجعل عاقبة أمرنا رشدًا
> اللهم ولِّ علينا خيارنا
> 
> اللهم آمين


ربنا يستجيب لدعواتك و لدعوات كل المصريين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هو بس شاهد الى عيان ده عرف منين الى جوا المطار ده مطار حربى يا ام احمد محدش لا بيدخله ولا بيشوفه بس هو فيه حركه فى الجيش بتحصل عامه من استدعائات وغيره والشنط لو هتتنقل هتتنقل بطياره لطياره تانى عادى يعنى من غير ماحد يشوف

----------


## سوما

حاسة انى مستنية نتيجة الثانوية العامة ,,,, الواحد كان قرب ينسى حرب الاعصاب دى  :xmas 20: 
الأول قالوا الساعة 8 ونص ,, وبعدين قالوا عاشرة ,,,, :xmas 22: ,,
هى ساعة الريس مضبوطة على أى توقيت بالضبط ؟؟!!
 :xmas 3: 
يارب خير يارب ,,,,,,, يارب ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مش هقول غير ارحموا عزيز قوم ذل

----------


## د. أمل

يا جماعة أنا بأقول نهدأ شوية
ندِّى فرصة للناس اللى بيعدلوا الدستور دول
بدل ما تبقى مشكلة مش لاقيين لها حل
أنا سمعت المستشار " أحمد مكى" امبارح
بيقول إدونا فرصة نظبط المواد اللى عايزة تغيير

فيا ريت نصبر شوية و بلاش عند

بصراحة اللى بيحصل فى التحرير ده بعيد عن العقل 

ده مستقبل بلد مش سلق بيض
و الله كويس إنه ما مشيش و ساب الدنيا خربانة
كده فعلًا حيفقدوا تعاطف ناس كتير

ربنا يهدى الجميع
و الله كده أسلم

----------


## ابن البلد

مبارك: أكتفي بما قدّمته على مدى 60 عاماً
مبارك يتعهد بتهيئة الظروف لاجراء انتخابات نزيهة
مبارك: لا أقبل الاستماع إلى الإملاءات من الخارج
مبارك: لسنا أتباعا لأحد ولا نأخذ تعليماتنا من أحد
مبارك: دماء الشهداء لن تذهب هدرا
مبارك: بعد فقدان الشهداء من أبناء مصر أصدرت تعليماتي بالإسراع في التحقيقات
مبارك: لن أتهاون في معاقبة المتسببين في الجرائم ضد الضحايا
مبارك: لن أتهاون في معاقبة المتسبّبين بسقوط الضحايا
مبارك يجدّد تأكيده أنه لن يترشّح لولاية رئاسيّة ثانية
مبارك: طلبت اليوم تعديل 6 مواد: 76 77 83 93 وإلغاء 179
مبارك يعلن تعديل 5 موادّ وإلغاء سادسة -إلغاء المادّة 179 يمهّد لإلغاء قانون الطوارىء
مبارك: يحزّ في نفسي ما ألقاة من بعض بني وطني
مبارك: يفوض نائب رئيس الجمهورية في إختصاصات رئيس الجمهورية وفقا للدستور
مبارك: يفوّض صلاحياته لنائبه عمر سليمان على النحو الذي يحدده الدستور

----------


## hanoaa

سؤال لسيادة الرئيسمستنى إيه تانى
فى كلام لسه ماسمعتوش و مستنى تسمعه
فى نقطة دم فى واحد مننا ماتمصتش مستنى لما تمصها
فى كام مصرى تانى عايزهم يموتوا ولسه مامتوش
فى إيه بالظبط عايزه
منتهى الإستفزاز لشعب عاش طول عمره مستستلم
سيادة الرئيس تبقى لى كلمة
"إتقِ شر الحليم إذا غضب"

----------


## أم أحمد

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
قلبي هيقف وضغطي خلاااااااص

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا هيجيلي جلطة
ها عاوز ايه 
لو كان قال همشي الناس كانت مشيت ايييييييييييييييه

----------


## ابن البلد

قبل رسالة الرئيس 
سألو وائل غنيم 
أن كان يتنحي الرئيس أو يفوض نائبة أو الجيش 
هل ستفرق

فكان رد وائل وقال أنه يعبر عن نفسه 
وانه يعرف أنه سيفوض عمر سليمان 
وأنه يقبل بذلك

----------


## the_chemist

هذه حقيقة أكدتها الأيام

تتوالي الأيام ومازال علي عِناده وهو ماسيؤدى بمصر وشبابها للدخول في متاهات لا قِبل لهم بها

يارب إجعل له عقلاً لعله يفهم

هذا الردل سيجر الشباب للعنف حتى يكون عنده مبرر لقتلهم جميعاً

هذا الرجل يجب أن يُحاكم

فوراً 

فوراً

فوراَ

رحم الله السادات عندما تراجع عن قرارات إقتصادية صائبة وقال لزوجته

"أن أتراجع عن قرارى أفضل من أن تسيل قطرة دم مصرية"

رحم الله الملك فاروق الذى كذبوا علينا وقالوا عنه أنه فاسد عندما تنازل عن الحكم وقال

"أتنازل ولا أرى دم مصري واحد تسيل"

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه

هؤلاء هم الرجال

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا مصيتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


مش قولتلكو شكله جاى يعزى

منه لله خطاب مستفز كأنه بيعاند وربنا

----------


## قلب مصر

أياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام الغضب لم تأتي بعد ................

أشعلها وسيشعلها ولم يخف يوما على مصلحة مصر فأنى له أن يخاف عليها الآن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*::::::::::::::*
::::::::::
:::

*اعوذ بالله*

:::
:::::::::
:::::::::::::

----------


## قلب مصر

لقد فتح بخطابه النار في مصر كلها .............

----------


## hanoaa

هاموووووووووووووووووووووووت
ياريتنى أنزل التحرير دلوقت و أموت هناك 
لو ده هايبسط سيادته و يخليه يسمع و يشوف

----------


## the_chemist

> أياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام الغضب لم تأتي بعد ................
> 
> أشعلها وسيشعلها ولم يخف يوما على مصلحة مصر فأنى له أن يخاف عليها الآن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




لم يفهم ولن يفهم

هو غبي

غبي

غبي

غبي

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

انا داخل انام .. وحالتي النفسيه في منتهي السوء 

بس حالتي المعنويه ازدادات بعد كلمات هذا الفرعون 

التحرير لن ينفض ان شاء الله 

ومصر كلها ..ميدان تحرير

ليته يسمع اصواتهم حين قالو : 


خلاص جايين 


شهدا ملايين

----------


## ابن البلد

أيه يا جماعة بالهداوة بس هههههههههه

ما أحنا قلنا قبل الخطاب أنه إحتمال يفوض الجيش أو نائبة

مش المهم كان بالنسبة لكم أنه يخرج من السلطة 

هو دلوقتي بقه رئيس شرفي لحد نهاية مدته 

بلاش بقه نولع أحنا أكتر واكتر فيها

 :2: 

ربنا يستر من الجيش بقه 

وعمر سليمان هيتحدث برسالة برضك بعد شوية

----------


## قلب مصر

يا من كنتم ترون أن الأيام الماضية عابثة فلتروا من الغد ماذا سيحدث في مصر ..
أنه بخطابه قرر أشعال مصر بمن فيها ..
لقد زاد من إصرار وعناد أبناء التحرير ولن يتزعزوا هذا إن لم ينضم لهم الملايين أيضا اليوم وغدا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااه
انا تعبانة اوي

----------


## أم أحمد

عمر سليمان سيلقي بكلمة بعد قليل

----------


## قلب مصر

رئيس شرفي ايه بس
دا بيتكلم بقلب بارد ودم بارد عن محاسبة من قتلوا شباب مصر
حيحاسبهم من أنهي ناحية بالظبط

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> عمر سليمان سيلقي بكلمة بعد قليل


انا فهمت المخطط
هما ناويين يموتونا كلنا بالسكتة القلبية

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*ينتقم من الشعب والوطن 

وهو الذي ابي واستعلي ورفض الخروج الكريم

لانه اصلا لايستحقه*

----------


## R17E

أقول له زيد فيسمع خالدا  ...... و يقرئها بكرا و يكتبها عمرا   :36 1 56:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يارب استرها

البلد هاتولع وهو السبب

----------


## سوما

والله العظيم هو بطريقته الباردة دى عايز يملى بلده بالدم ,,,
أزاى بيحب البلد وخايف عليها وبيعمل ع استقرارها زى ما بيقول ,,, تقريبا ما عمل ولا مطلب من المطالب الحقيقية اللى كان عايزاها الشباب ....!!! 
ولا مطلب حتى تغيير الحكومة ,,, هو غير اسامى ووشوش ,, حتى للاسف خلى كتير من الاسامى القديمة اللى جابت حال مصر واهلها لورااااااااااااا ..........
كنت خايفة اوى قبل الخطاب لأنى كنت متأكدة انه مش هينتحى ولا هيهرب زى ما سمعت ,,, تقريبا فهمت عناده وتفكيره الغريب ...!!!!
واللذيذ انه قال هياامر بسرعة محاسبة المسئولين عما ارتكبوا من اعمال واهدار دم الشباب والبنات ,,,,, طب مين هيحاسبه هو شخصياااااااا ,,, طب مين المسئول عن حرق دم ورفع ضغط ناس كتير بعد كل خطاب خصوصا التانى والاخير ده ..........!!!
ياريت حد يفهمه ان 3 مليون اكيد مش قلة مندسة ,,,,,,, واكيد هيعرف بعد شوية او بكرة بكتير لرد فعلهم وفعل كتير هينزل لسه .....
ربنا يسلم ويستر ويحفظ مصر يارب يارب يارب ......... يارب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

احنا فعلا مش هنتهد غير لما نلاقى سينا راحت مننا والامريكان دخلو البلد باى حجه وما اكتر الحجج ساعتها هنعرف قيمتنا وهنقف تانى ايد واحده

----------


## the_chemist

> أيه يا جماعة بالهداوة بس هههههههههه
> 
> ما أحنا قلنا قبل الخطاب أنه إحتمال يفوض الجيش أو نائبة
> 
> مش المهم كان بالنسبة لكم أنه يخرج من السلطة 
> 
> هو دلوقتي بقه رئيس شرفي لحد نهاية مدته 
> 
> بلاش بقه نولع أحنا أكتر واكتر فيها
> ...



لازلت تُذكرنى بمن عاشوا في الستينيات 

وتقول بالمثل القائل  "اللى يتجوز أمى أقول له يا عمى"

هذا الرجل فقد شرعيته وهو غير مؤهل لحكم قرية

فما بالك بمصر

البلد العظيم الرائع

هذا الرجل أشعل عود ثِقاب في محطة بنزين يا عم أحمد

وتقول نستنى

تستنى إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*اتمني فقط ان يستمر كل عمال مصر الشرفاء في الاعتصام والانضمام للمظاهرات ..
وكذلك جموع النقابات المختلفه في مصر بالتوقف عن العمل وبدء اعتصام مفتوح 

هذا اكثر الحلول فعاليه وهذا هو الذي يصيبهم بالذعر 

عصيان مدني*

----------


## hanoaa

فى تنويه إن السيد عمر سليمان هايلقى بيان بعد قليل

----------


## قلب مصر

> احنا فعلا مش هنتهد غير لما نلاقى سينا راحت مننا والامريكان دخلو البلد باى حجه وما اكتر الحجج ساعتها هنعرف قيمتنا وهنقف تانى ايد واحده


لو سينا احتلت والأمريكان دخلوا البلد يبقى هو السبب لأنه قرر يبيع مصر ومن عليها علشان يخرج خروج كريم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> احنا فعلا مش هنتهد غير لما نلاقى سينا راحت مننا والامريكان دخلو البلد باى حجه وما اكتر الحجج ساعتها هنعرف قيمتنا وهنقف تانى ايد واحده


تصور انا بدأت اقتنع بده فعلا
بس هوا ده اللي عاوزه .. هيا دي رسالته لينا
ايها الأخوة المواطنون
 "يا نعيش سوا .. يا نموت سوا"

----------


## أم أحمد

يا تري خطاب عمر سليمان هيكون فيه ايه هو كمان
شكلهم يا سارة عاوزين يخصلوا علي نصف الشعب المصري النهاردة
بين سكتات  قلبية وارتفاع ضغط

----------


## the_chemist

> ياريت حد يفهمه ان 3 مليون اكيد مش قلة مندسة ,,,,,,, واكيد هيعرف بعد شوية او بكرة بكتير لرد فعلهم وفعل كتير هينزل لسه .....
> ربنا يسلم ويستر ويحفظ مصر يارب يارب يارب ......... يارب


هذا العدد لم ينتخبه أصلاً

لا هو ولا مجلس شعبه المزور الغشاش

هذا الرجل ميت إكلينيكياً

----------


## hanoaa

سياده النائب بيخطب الآن

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

سليمان: المصالح العليا للبلاد فوق كل اعتبار



هأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأاو بأمارة ايه
ولا المصالح الشخصية لرئيسك فوق كل الشعب



حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## R17E

> احنا فعلا مش هنتهد غير لما نلاقى سينا راحت مننا والامريكان دخلو البلد باى حجه وما اكتر الحجج ساعتها هنعرف قيمتنا وهنقف تانى ايد واحده


زيزو انا اشتريت الكرنك و ركبته بتاع الكمنز بس لقيت كيت نمره 5 بايظ لذا فنحن علي موعد مع بولس الموضوع ده كان رافع عندي السكر قما بالك و قد اجتمع علي الماكنه الكمنز و خطاب الريس و نائب الريس اللي بيتكلم ربنا يرحمنا برحمته

واحد مفقوع اوي

----------


## the_chemist

> لو سينا احتلت والأمريكان دخلوا البلد يبقى هو السبب لأنه قرر يبيع مصر ومن عليها علشان يخرج خروج كريم




يا أم يوسف

هو باعها فعلاً من زمان

باع الأرض والعِرض

باع لحمنا وسرق دمنا علشان يعيش هو وأحفاده

عمر سليمان بيهدد هو وأحمد أبو الفاس

قصدى أبو الغيط

3 مليون مواطن مش عاجبينه

وبيقول قِلة

يااااااااااااااه علي عمى القلوب

كلمة عمر سليمان كلام تهجيص

تهجيص في تهجيص

ويباريت يسمع صوت الناس وهى بتقول 

مش هنمشي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سياده النائب بيخطب الآن


هيقول ايه يعني 
واضح انهم بيحفظونا الخطاب
عودوا إلى دياركم 
احضان امهاتكم
الجو برد 
هيقول ايه يعني

----------


## R17E

إذا كان الغراب دليل  قوما .... فلا فلح القوم ولا  فلح الغراب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لو سينا احتلت والأمريكان دخلوا البلد يبقى هو السبب لأنه قرر يبيع مصر ومن عليها علشان يخرج خروج كريم





> تصور انا بدأت اقتنع بده فعلا
> بس هوا ده اللي عاوزه .. هيا دي رسالته لينا
> ايها الأخوة المواطنون
>  "يا نعيش سوا .. يا نموت سوا"


يعنى يا ام يوسف او يا ساره علشان شخص نخسر كل حاجه ؟ 
علشان دم 300 شهيد زى مابنقول نخسر دم الاف الشهداء علشان خاطر شخص هل ده من المنطق ؟ هل من المنطق ان لو دخل احتلات هنخرجه فى يوم وليله احنا شعب مش بيجمعه غير الازمه بس فنفس الوقت بردو بنتعامل بالفطره والاندفاع الفطرى مافيش سياسه الشد والجذب الى بتنتهى فى الاخر بالخراب التام 
 ::(:

----------


## أم أحمد

يا ربي علي الشباب في التحرير
ما شاء الله عليهم ربنا يعينهم ويثبتهم ويكملوا لغاية النهاية

----------


## hanoaa

من غيظى من الخطاب الأول و صاحبه ماستوعبتش الخطاب الثانى
بس حسيت إنهم صورة بالكربون صح و لا أنا جاتلى غيبوبة

----------


## the_chemist

> يعنى يا ام يوسف او يا ساره علشان شخص نخسر كل حاجه ؟ 
> علشان دم 300 شهيد زى مابنقول نخسر دم الاف الشهداء علشان خاطر شخص هل ده من المنطق ؟ هل من المنطق ان لو دخل احتلات هنخرجه فى يوم وليله احنا شعب مش بيجمعه غير الازمه بس فنفس الوقت بردو بنتعامل بالفطره والاندفاع الفطرى مافيش سياسه الشد والجذب الى بتنتهى فى الاخر بالخراب التام


لو كان لك صديق أو قريب منهم كنت غيرت كلامك

لو كنت شوفت أم بتبكى علي ضناها وحبيب عمرها كنت غيرت كلامك

كلام العقل مش هو اللى بتقوله

سينا مش هتدخلها إسرائيل إلا بموافقة هذا الكيان المهترئ

هذا النظام الفاشل باع للصهاينة الكثير ليضمن له حصة في كل شركة وكل شبر في مصر

نموت وتحيا مصر

300 مش مهم يا زيزو

يااااااااااااااااااااه علي تحجر مشاعرك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> من غيظى من الخطاب الأول و صاحبه ماستوعبتش الخطاب الثانى
> بس حسيت إنهم صورة بالكربون صح و لا أنا جاتلى غيبوبة


اه بيعيد نفس الكلام مش بقولك بيحفظهولنا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يعنى يا ام يوسف او يا ساره علشان شخص نخسر كل حاجه ؟ 
> علشان دم 300 شهيد زى مابنقول نخسر دم الاف الشهداء علشان خاطر شخص هل ده من المنطق ؟ هل من المنطق ان لو دخل احتلات هنخرجه فى يوم وليله احنا شعب مش بيجمعه غير الازمه بس فنفس الوقت بردو بنتعامل بالفطره والاندفاع الفطرى مافيش سياسه الشد والجذب الى بتنتهى فى الاخر بالخراب التام


زيزو 
الأولا مين اللى يضحى علشان التانى
واحد علشان شعب ولا شعب علشان واحد؟؟؟؟


دا شخص مابيفكرش غير في نفسه
وربنا ماهمه البلد
منه لله

ربنا هوا المنتقم الجبار

----------


## قلب مصر

> يا أم يوسف
> 
> هو باعها فعلاً من زمان
> 
> باع الأرض والعِرض
> 
> باع لحمنا وسرق دمنا علشان يعيش هو وأحفاده
> 
> عمر سليمان بيهدد هو وأحمد أبو الفاس
> ...


يا أبو أمنية الشباب صوتهم واصلي لحد بيتي وأنا أبعد محطتين عن ميدان التحرير

يرضي مين دا ياربي يرضي مين ...

ثلاثة أرباع شعب مصر على الأقل بقى قلة مندسة 

الناس في الشوارع بتهتف بسقوط مبارك

وعمر سليمان يقولك سيري يا نورماندي توكلنا على بركة الله نبدأ العمل

عمله ....... إن شاء الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> من غيظى من الخطاب الأول و صاحبه ماستوعبتش الخطاب الثانى
> بس حسيت إنهم صورة بالكربون صح و لا أنا جاتلى غيبوبة


اه يا نوءه

خطابين عباره عن حلفان

يا ترى دول محتاجين كام سنة يصوموها كفارة للأيمان دى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> زيزو انا اشتريت الكرنك و ركبته بتاع الكمنز بس لقيت كيت نمره 5 بايظ لذا فنحن علي موعد مع بولس الموضوع ده كان رافع عندي السكر قما بالك و قد اجتمع علي الماكنه الكمنز و خطاب الريس و نائب الريس اللي بيتكلم ربنا يرحمنا برحمته
> 
> واحد مفقوع اوي


 ههههههه خلاص يامحمد الكرنك اهم والمكنه اهم هقابلك نشوف الموال ده بقى ان شاء الله غدا  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

هههههههههههه 

أحلي حاجه اني كنت فاكر أني الوحيد اللي مبيعجبنيش العجب
هههههههههههههههه

مش قادر أفهم أن في ناس كل همها بس كسر العناد أو كسر نفس الراجل
ما تسبوا في حاله بقه 
قالكم مش هيتنحي وهيعيش هنا ويموت هنا 
 :: 


عاشت مصر حره مستقله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههه
الناس دول دمهم خفيف اوي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه

----------


## ابن البلد

لو سمحتم يا جماعة
لا يجوز الإستهانة بالشهداء
حتى وإن كانوا واحد
أو حتى جرحى فقط

----------


## R17E

*دا شعب فقرى ***


نظرا لأن النعمة فاقت حدها 

ولأننا مش قدها 

ولأن فعلا انجازاتك 

فوق طاقتنا نعدها 

ولأننا غرقنا في جمايل 

مستحيل حنردها 

نستحلفك ....... نسترحمك 

نستعطفك .......نستكرمك 

ترحمنا من طلعة جنابك حبتين 

عايزين نجرب خلقة تانية 

ولو يومين 

اسمع بقى 

إحنا زهقنا من النعيم 

ونفسنا في يومين شقا 

عايزين نجرب الاضطهاد 

ونعوم ونغرق في الفساد 

بيني وبينك حضرتك 

دا شعب فقرى مايستحقش جنتك 

أنا عارفه شعب ماينفعوش 

إلا شارون وبلير وبوش 

عايز يجرب الامتهان 

ويعيش عميل للأمريكان 

بيمد "غازه" لإسرائيل 

ويومين كمان ويمد نيل 

أهو يعنى نشرب ميه واحدة 

ندوب في بعض 

ماء وماء وماء 

ونفض سيرة الانتماء 

وبلاها نعرة وطنطنة 

تبقى البلاد "مستوطنة " 

(متسلطنة بالسرطنة ) 

إيه اللي خدناه م الكرامة والإباء 

حبة خطب وكلام...كلام 

إحنا راهننا على النظام 

ورضينا بخيار السلام 

بخيارحنسد عين الشمس بيه 

علشان مايطلعش النهار 

ويطلع لمين؟ 

حبة معارضة مغرضين؟ 

وحسب بيان السلطة 

شلة مأجورين؟ 

ياعم فضك سيرة 

وارضى بقسمتك 

دا شعب مش فاهم أكيد 

يالا اطرده من رحمتك 

وإن كنت غاوي الحكم 

خليك مطرحك 

حاغطس واقب وأعود 

بشعب يريحك 

راضى وعمره مايجرحك 

أخرس ومايسمعش 

وأعميلك عينيه 

مش كل قرش يبص فيه 

مايقولش لأه، وفين، وليه 

يضرب ينفض في السليم 

وعلى الصراط المستقيم 

كل اللي يعرف ينطقه 

عاش الزعيم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لو كان لك صديق أو قريب منهم كنت غيرت كلامك
> 
> لو كنت شوفت أم بتبكى علي ضناها وحبيب عمرها كنت غيرت كلامك
> 
> كلام العقل مش هو اللى بتقوله
> 
> سينا مش هتدخلها إسرائيل إلا بموافقة هذا الكيان المهترئ
> 
> هذا النظام الفاشل باع للصهاينة الكثير ليضمن له حصة في كل شركة وكل شبر في مصر
> ...


طيب يعنى المفرض اعمل ايه دلوقتى

----------


## hanoaa

> احنا فعلا مش هنتهد غير لما نلاقى سينا راحت مننا والامريكان دخلو البلد باى حجه وما اكتر الحجج ساعتها هنعرف قيمتنا وهنقف تانى ايد واحده


معلش
إحنا كل شويه هانقول سينا
ممكن نراجع الإتفاقية بتاعت كامب ديفيد و نشوف سينا مع مين
لأنه على حد علمى دخول المصريين لشرم الشيخ مثلاً بتصريح
و إن إنتشار الجيش المصرى فيها ممنوع
و إن فيها عدد من الشرطة محدود حوالى 300 إذا ماكنتش نسيت الرقم
و على حد علمى إن سينا دولة داخل دوله
و على حد علمى إننا بنتفس إسرائيل و أمريكا 
بناكل إسرائيل و أمريكا
بنشرب إسرائيل و أمريكا
شركاتك إللى إتخصخصت إشترتها إسرائيل و أمريكا
باقى إيه يجوا يعيشوا معانا
و حتى دى إنتوا بتقولوا إنها حصلت و لأنهم واقفين فى التحرير
عايزين إيه تانى

----------


## ابن البلد

سليمان: على الشباب العودة إلى ديارهم وأعمالهم ..شعب مصر لن ينجرف للفوضى 
عجبتني الجملة دي أوي وخصوصا وأنا بقرأ رد لمصراوية
روحوا لماما الدنيا برد

----------


## the_chemist

> هههههههههههه 
> 
> أحلي حاجه اني كنت فاكر أني الوحيد اللي مبيعجبنيش العجب
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش قادر أفهم أن في ناس كل همها بس كسر العناد أو كسر نفس الراجل
> ما تسبوا في حاله بقه 
> قالكم مش هيتنحي وهيعيش هنا ويموت هنا 
> 
> ...


هيموت بس من الخوف

الشباب والشعب كله مش هيمشي يا أحمد

هذا الرجل هو الذى بدأ بالعناد

لو كان يري أو يسمع بحق 

لو كان يفهم

من شهرين لو كان قام بتعيين عمر سليمان وتغيير الوزارة وتعديل الأوضاع لما حدث شئ من هذا القبيل

----------


## ابن البلد

طيب والله خطاب السيد عمر سليمان كان لطيف
بس هو صعب شوية خصوصا بعد الخطاب بتاع الرئيس

يعني لو حد يجيب لنا نصه بالكامل نقرأه سواء

لاني حاسس أنه كان بيركز على أن كفايا مظاهرات وأننا هنتكلم وبس على ترابيزة الحوار

----------


## the_chemist

> طيب يعنى المفرض اعمل ايه دلوقتى




بص لصورة العظيم التى جعلتها في توقيعك وأنت تعرف

لقد تراجع في قرار إقتصادى صائب حتى لا تُراق دماء شباب مصر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مكنتش اعرف ان النفخ في قربة مقطوعة هيبقى مليان ساسبينس اوي كده  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> زيزو 
> الأولا مين اللى يضحى علشان التانى
> واحد علشان شعب ولا شعب علشان واحد؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> دا شخص مابيفكرش غير في نفسه
> وربنا ماهمه البلد
> منه لله
> 
> ربنا هوا المنتقم الجبار


المفروض اننا بنتصرف على المصلحه الاولى وهى البلد مين بقى الى يتنازل هو تنازل عن حاجات كتير يا ايمان واخرها اهو انه فوض النائب وهو قعد من منازلهم والدستور والحاجات دى اتغيرت وزود عليها كمان يعنى هو معترضتش وكان ناقس يحلف انه مش هيرشح نفسه تانى لازم نحكم العقل شويه وخلاص علشان العمليه لو وسعت هتسوع قوى بس عامه انا مبقتش تفرق معايا انا كلمت صديقى الصراحه وطمنى من مخاوفى يكش تولع يعنى خلاص مبقتش تفرق كتير بس الى متاكد منه انه مش هيتعتع من مكانه لو هيطول يبوس فى بلاط القصر هيبوسه بلاطه بلاطه هو خشب الكرسى ده الى متاكد منه والجيش يحميه  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> هيموت بس من الخوف
> 
> الشباب والشعب كله مش هيمشي يا أحمد
> 
> هذا الرجل هو الذى بدأ بالعناد
> 
> لو كان يري أو يسمع بحق 
> 
> لو كان يفهم
> ...


دي حقيقة 
حتى ولو قبل المظاهره بيوم واحد
كانت هتفرق كتير 
ولا حاجه من دي كانت هتحصل
بالعكس
يمكن كنا كلنا نزلنا سقفنا له في الشارع بجميع طوائفنا بالفعل
شعب حقيقي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طيب والله خطاب السيد عمر سليمان كان لطيف
> بس هو صعب شوية خصوصا بعد الخطاب بتاع الرئيس
> 
> يعني لو حد يجيب لنا _نصه بالكامل_ نقرأه سواء
> 
> لاني حاسس أنه كان بيركز على أن كفايا مظاهرات وأننا هنتكلم وبس على ترابيزة الحوار


يعني انا مش فاهمه حضرتك عاوز نصه ولا بالكامل 
بلاش الغموض ده لو سمحت
كله ولا حتة منه .. حتة منه ولا كله 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بص لصورة العظيم التى جعلتها في توقيعك وأنت تعرف
> 
> لقد تراجع في قرار إقتصادى صائب حتى لا تُراق دماء شباب مصر


ياريته كان عايش على الاقل كنت هثق فى كلامه لو قال انه هيمشى فهكون متاكد من ده الصراحه بس اهوبندعى ربنا وخلاص ان ربنا يعدى الايام الجايه على خير بس لازم يافندم منشدش لدرجه اننا نقطه وفنفس الوقت منرخيش لكى نكون لقمه سائغه ده الى اقصده وانا قلت قبل كده لو حضرتك بتصطاد سمكه انت مش بتشدها مره واحده لازم على الاقل تشد وترخى علشان تقدر تفوز بالسمكه دى مينفعش اشد مره واحده لو سمكه كبيره يا الخيط هيتقطع يا السمكه هتهرب ده بس الى انا بقوله

----------


## ابن البلد

يا جماعة بعد مراجعة النص البيان الرئيس

هو كده ساب السلطة فعلا وهيروح يعقد في حته ويسيب بقه السيد عمر سليمان يعيش حياته
يمشي بقه اللي في التحرير 
الجيش ينقلب عليه هو 

مش هتفرق

هو هيروح يهيص

وأهنا هنفضل قاعدين سواء على النت ننادي ونصرخ هههههههههه 
او في التحرير بنبني مزيد من دورات المياه ومجلات الحائط

----------


## ابن البلد

أجواء غاضبة في ميدان التحرير بعد كلمة مبارك ومتظاهرون يتوجّهون إلى مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون

وعناصر مسلحة تهاجم قطاع الأمن المركزي في مدينة رفع بصواريخ

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا جماعة بعد مراجعة النص البيان الرئيس
> 
> هو كده ساب السلطة فعلا وهيروح يعقد في حته ويسيب بقه السيد عمر سليمان يعيش حياته
> يمشي بقه اللي في التحرير 
> الجيش ينقلب عليه هو 
> 
> مش هتفرق
> 
> هو هيروح يهيص
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

----------


## ابن البلد

هناك أنباء عن بيان ثاني للجيش خلال الساعات المقبلة


كل واحد يقول 2 بيان 
الحق حق محدش يقول اكثر من التاني

----------


## ابن البلد

يا جماعة 
اسمعوا الراجل اللي على ال 

bbc
هههههههههههههه

بيقول الخطاب أكثر من المتوقع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش ممكن هههههههههههههه


طيب يعني أنا بقول الخطاب مقبول وكويس

لكن فوق المتوقع ده كتير بصراحة على أعصابكم هههههههههههه

ده بيزعق موت 
اسمه لوقه هههههههههههههه
مش عارف مين لوقه ده

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> معلش
> إحنا كل شويه هانقول سينا
> ممكن نراجع الإتفاقية بتاعت كامب ديفيد و نشوف سينا مع مين
> لأنه على حد علمى دخول المصريين لشرم الشيخ مثلاً بتصريح
> و إن إنتشار الجيش المصرى فيها ممنوع
> و إن فيها عدد من الشرطة محدود حوالى 300 إذا ماكنتش نسيت الرقم
> و على حد علمى إن سينا دولة داخل دوله
> و على حد علمى إننا بنتفس إسرائيل و أمريكا 
> بناكل إسرائيل و أمريكا
> ...


طيب ايه رايك لما ندهالهم فعليا وبالكامل ؟ بدل مانقعد نقول فى ارقام واحتماليات وتبقى تحت السياده الاسرائيليه بالكامل او الامريكيه وخلاص علشان منوجعش قلبنا بيها وتبقى واقفه فى زورنا ديما ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ظريف  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أعتقد ان دا مش وقت الضحك ...اكيد دا وقت البكاء
ربنا يستر على البلد

----------


## أم أحمد

طيب يعني الامل دلوقتي في الجيش
ولا خلاص كده خلصت

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

متهيألى لسه فيه أمل في الجيش يا أم أحمد

بس إنه ينقلب على عمر سليمان

أعتقدددددددددددددددددد  :xmas 29:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*مين قالكم انه هايسيب عمر سليمان ويتركن هو علي الرف بقي لفايه معرفش ايه 
كلام لايدخل اي عقل 
الرئيس فوض عمر سليمان بصلاحيات الرئاسه


ويستطيع ايضا ان يسحب التفويض في اي وقت 

وياحبذا بعد ان يقوم سليمان بالواجب المامول .. 

فتعود اليه ملكيته بلا تحرير وبلا اعتصامات .. 

مبارك يلتف بدهاء ومكر حول مطالب الثوره 
ويابي الخروج الكريم الذي اثبت انه لم يعد يستحقه 

ولكن علي اي حال شكرا له 

لقد حبذ النفوس التي كادت ان يقتلها الملل والياس والاحباط 

*

----------


## قلب مصر

مبارك قرر يهرب ويسيب مصر
وف نفس الوقت يحرق دم المصريين 
يعني مش حينولهالهم بالساهل
هو بالفعل رحل ومش حيتشاف خلاص تاني في خطب رئاسية إلا في شهر سبتمبر لو  ربنا مد في عمره لهذا الوقت
وغير كدة دي حركة واضحة جدا رحيل مبارك بشكل يوحي باللارحيل

----------


## R17E

توفي في القاهرة الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي، رئيس الاركان المصري السابق خلال حرب اكتوبر/تشرين الاول 1973عن عمر يناهز 88 عاما، وذلك بعد فترة مرض طويلة.

وجاءت وفاة الشاذلي في وقت يتواجد فيه الجيش المصري في الشوارع بينما مئات الالاف من المصريين يطالبون بسقوط النظام.
موضوعات ذات صلة
مصر 

وشغل الشاذلي منصب رئيس اركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية في الفترة من مايو/ايار 1971 وديسمبر/كانون الاول 1973، ويوصف بانه الرأس المدبر للهجوم المصري الناجح على خط الدفاع الاسرائيلي "بارليف" في حرب 1973.

كما شغل الشاذلي منصب سفير مصر في لندن عامي 1974 و1975 وسفيرها في البرتغال لنحو ثلاث سنوات تالية.

وفي عام 1978 انتقد الشاذلي بشدة معاهدة كامب ديفيد التي وقعها الرئيس انور السادات مما جعله يتخذ القرار بترك منصبه والذهاب الى الجزائر كلاجئ سياسي.

وحين عاد الى مصر عام 1992، في ظل حكم مبارك، اعتقل في مطار القاهرة وسجن بدون محاكمة بتهمة حكم عليه فيها غيابيا ايام السادات وكان يتعين اعادة محاكمته.
سجل عسكري

ويعد الشاذلي من الشخصيات العسكرية المصرية التي تحظى بشعبية كبيرة واحترام شديد في مصر.

وقد ظل الرجل يعيش في شقته المتواضعة في ضاحية مصر الجديدة والتي كان يقطنها منذ كان في منصبه العسكري الرفيع، ويعيش من عائدات كتبه ومقالاته.

ومن المهام العسكرية البارزة التي ارتبطت باسم الشاذلي انه :

- مؤسس وقائد اول فرقة قوات مظلية في مصر (1954-1959).

- قائد اول قوات عربية موحدة في الكونغو كجزء من قوات الأمم المتحدة (1960-1961).

- قائد لواء المشاة (1965-1966).

- قائد القوات الخاصة (المظلات والصاعقة) (1967-1969).

- قائد لمنطقة البحر الاحمر العسكرية (1970-1971).

ورغم محاولات تشويه تاريخ الرجل العسكري في عهد السادات، الا ان العسكريين يعرفون قدره.

وكان راي الشاذلي سحب بعض الفوات من سيناء لتطويق ثغرة الدفرسوار وانهائها قبل توسعها، الا ان السادات لم يوافق هو ووزير الحربية احمد اسماعيل علي.

وفي المنفى كتب الفريق الشاذلي مذكراته عن الحرب والتي اتهم فيها السادات "باتخاذ قرارات خاطئة رغما عن جميع النصائح من المحيطين اثتاء سير العمليات على الجبهة ادت إلى وأد النصر العسكري والتسبب في الثغرة وتضليل الشعب باخفاء حقيقة الثغرة وتدمير حائط الصواريخ وحصار الجيش الثالث لمدة فاقت الثلاثة اشهر".
خلاف مع الحاكم

كما اتهم في تلك المذكرات الرئيس السادات بالتنازل عن النصر والموافقة على سحب اغلب القوات المصرية إلى غرب القناة في مفاوضات فض الاشتباك الاولى.

وأنهى كتابه ببلاغ للنائب العام المصري يتهم فيه الرئيس السادات باساءة استعمال سلطاته.

وكان ذلك الكتاب هو الذي ادى إلى محاكمته غيابيا بتهمة افشاء اسرار عسكرية وحكم عليه بالسجن ثلاثة سنوات مع الاشغال الشاقة.

وظل الحكم غيايبيا الى ان قبض عليه في مطار القاهرة لدى عودته من منفاه بالجزائر عام 1992.

واثناء تواجده بالسجن، نجح فريق المحامين المدافع عنه في الحصول على حكم قضائى صادر من اعلى محكمة مدنية مصرية وينص على ان الادانة العسكرية السابقة غير قانونية وان الحكم العسكري الصادر ضده يعتبر مخالفا للدستور.

وامرت المحكمة بالإفراج الفورى عنه، رغم ذلك، لم ينفذ نظام الرئيس مبارك هذا الحكم الاخير وقضى الشاذلي بقية مدة عقوبته في السجن.

من مؤلفاته: حرب اكتوبر، الخيار العسكري العربي، الحرب الصليبية الثامنة، اربع سنوات في السلك الدبلوماسي.

غفر الله له و اسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## ابن البلد

يا جماعة زي الكل ما بيقول
ده خطاب الوداع من الرئيس

يعني خلاص هو كده خلص مهمته

على كل حال ربنا يستر

----------


## أم أحمد

يا جماعة في حاجة غلط انا مش فهماها
الاول الجيش اعلن بيانه الاول ورقمه بيبان رقم واحد والناس كلها فهمت منه ان حسني هيتنحي
تاني حاجة رئيس الوزراء قال هيتنحي
رئيس الحزب الوطني بدراوي قال هيتنحي
انضمام عدد من ظباط الجيش للشباب في التحرير
وحتي من طريقة اوباما في خطابه حسينا انه هيتنحي
نيجي لخطاب الباشا بقي حد اخد باله من المونتاج اللي في النصف
يعني تحسوا الخطاب اتقص منه حتة
دلوقتي اوباما عمل اجتماع بعد خطاب حسني وكأنه اتفاجأ زينا بالخطاب

تفتكروا انه فعلا كان هيتنحي ورجع في كلامه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> طيب يعني الامل دلوقتي في الجيش
> ولا خلاص كده خلصت


لا طبعا 

انا بكيت امام منظر ميدان التحرير الان 
ومش ممكن شباب مصر هيتراجع بعد كل الخظوات دي 
الم تري مبارك اليوم 

يتوسل البقاء ..ويتوسل الشفاعه لدي شعبه .. 
ومع ذلك ..يرفض الاستجابه لمطالبه المشروعه 
النظام ياسيدتي يتراجع خطوات للوراء ..وعلينا نحن ان نتقدم نفس الخطوات ولكن للامام

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أعتقد ان دا مش وقت الضحك ...اكيد دا وقت البكاء
> ربنا يستر على البلد


تفتكري بقت فارقة ؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ايها الشعب الصبور المهاود  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> وغير كدة دي حركة واضحة جدا رحيل مبارك بشكل يوحي باللارحيل


بالظبط

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> توفي في القاهرة الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي، رئيس الاركان المصري السابق خلال حرب اكتوبر/تشرين الاول 1973عن عمر يناهز 88 عاما، وذلك بعد فترة مرض طويلة.
> 
> وجاءت وفاة الشاذلي في وقت يتواجد فيه الجيش المصري في الشوارع بينما مئات الالاف من المصريين يطالبون بسقوط النظام.
> موضوعات ذات صلة
> مصر 
> 
> وشغل الشاذلي منصب رئيس اركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية في الفترة من مايو/ايار 1971 وديسمبر/كانون الاول 1973، ويوصف بانه الرأس المدبر للهجوم المصري الناجح على خط الدفاع الاسرائيلي "بارليف" في حرب 1973.
> 
> كما شغل الشاذلي منصب سفير مصر في لندن عامي 1974 و1975 وسفيرها في البرتغال لنحو ثلاث سنوات تالية.
> ...


 غفر الله له و اسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## قلب مصر

حزني  يتعاظم على شباب مصر الذين سيستشهدوا في الأيام القادمة نتيجة للقرارات الهوجاء
لم يحقن دماء شعبه
لم يحقن دماء شعبه
لم ولن يكون عزيزا علينا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا حاسة اني في معصرة

----------


## ابن البلد

> طيب يعني الامل دلوقتي في الجيش
> ولا خلاص كده خلصت


 الأمل في ربنا أم أحمد

وياله نبذه عن الجيش علشان نعيش ونضيع وقتنا في حاجه مفيده


تترقب جميع الدوائر المصرية والدولية أن يكون للقوات المسلحة الدور الأهم في حسم الأزمة الحالية التي بدأت بانتفاضة 25 يناير.

وفي ما يلي تفاصيل عن الجيش وأفرعه الرئيسة وأهم قادته:
القوات البرية

الأكبر بين أفرع الجيش المصري، ويبلغ عدد جنوده النظاميين 340 ألف جندي بالإضافة إلى 375 ألف احتياط، وهو أكبر قوة برية في إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط، وتعتمد على معدات غربية وشرقية، بالإضافة إلى صناعات مصرية من الذخائر والأسلحة.

القيادة العامة في القاهرة.. بقيادة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي وزير الدفاع ورئاسة أركان حرب الفريق سامي عنان.

وتتكون من: الجيش الثاني وقيادته في الإسماعيلية، حوالي 120 كم من القاهرة. والجيش الثالث الميداني وقيادته في السويس.

أما المناطق العسكرية فهي المنطقة العسكرية المركزية وقيادتها في القاهرة،
والمنطقة الغربية العسكرية وقيادتها في سيدي براني، والمنطقة الشمالية العسكرية وقيادتها في الإسكندرية، والمنطقة العسكرية الجنوبية وقيادتها في أسيوط.

وتتكون القوات البرية من: 4 فرق مدرعة تضم لواءين مدرعين، ولواء ميكانيكياً، ولواء مدفعياً.

و8 فرق مشاة ميكانيكية تضم لواء مدرعاً، ولواءين ميكانيكيين، ولواء مدفعية، ولواء حرس جمهوري مدرعاً، و4 ألوية مدرعة مستقلة، ولواءين مشاة مستقلين، ولواء منقولاً جواً، ولواء مظلات، و8 مجموعات قوات خاصة، و15 لواء مدفعية مستقلاً، ولواءين هاون مستقلين، و6 ألوية أي تي جي دبليو (أسلحة مضادة للدبابات) ولواءين اس اس إم (صواريخ أرض أرض).
المشير حسين طنطاوي

القائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع. من مواليد 1935 من أب مصري نوبي، تخرج في الكلية الحربية 1956، ثم كلية القيادة والأركان، كان قائد وحدة مشاة مقاتلة في حرب 1973، وحصل بعد الحرب على نوط الشجاعة العسكري.
الفريق سامي عنان

رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة، شارك في حربي الاستنزاف و1973، كان قائداً لقوات الدفاع الجوي حتى 2005، من مواليد 1948.

وتلقى دورات في الدفاع الجوي من روسيا، وزمالة كلية الدفاع الوطني من أكاديمية ناصر العسكرية، وزمالة كلية الحرب العليا من أكاديمية ناصر، وقائد كتيبة صواريخ يوليو 1981.
القوات الجوية المصرية

يعود إنشاؤها إلى عام 1928 بعد طلب تقدم به البرلمان إلى الحكومة. وظلت جزءاً من الجيش إلى أن صدر قرار ملكي بتحويلها إلى فرع مستقل.

وشاركت في حرب فلسطين 1948 وفي حرب اليمن وحرب يونيو/حزيران 1967 وحرب الاستنزاف وحرب أكتوبر 1973 وكان قائدها في الحرب الأخيرة الفريق محمد حسني مبارك.

كما شاركت في عهد السادات في مناوشات مصرية ليبية حيث قامت بهجمات خاطفة على بعض القواعد الليبية.

والقائد الحالي لسلاح الجو هو الفريق رضا محمود حافظ ويشغل منصبه منذ عام 2008. وتملك القوات الجوية 569 طائرة قاذفة مقاتلة، و149 مروحية، ما يجعلها الأكبر حجماً في إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط.

ويصنفها الخبراء العسكريون في المركز الثاني في منطقة الشرق الأوسط في قدراتها القتالية بعد إسرائيل وقبل تركيا.

وتملك 17 قاعدة جوية رئيسة، وقواعد احتياط وخدمة في جميع أنحاء مصر. وتعد القوات الجوية المصرية رابع مستخدم في العالم لطائرات إف 16 – فالكون 220 الأمريكية الصنع.

وفي حرب 1973 استخدمت جميع طائراتها بما فيها طائرات التدريب في قصف المواقع الإسرائيلية، ليؤكد سلاح الجو سيطرته على سماء المعركة بمساعدة صورايخ سام السوفييتية (الروسية) الصنع المضادة للطائرات، وبذلك استرد هيبته التي فقدها في حرب يونيو/حزيران 1967 عندما دمر سلاح الجو الاسرائيلي معظم طائراته وهي قابعة على الأرض.

ودخلت القوات الجوية أكبر وأطول معركة جوية في العصر الحديث يوم 14 اكتوبر 1973 شاركت فيها 160 طائرة مقاتلة مصرية وإسرائيلية.

وقائد القوات الجوية هو الفريق طيار رضا محمود حافظ من مواليد 1952، تخرج في الكلية الجوية 1972 وشارك في السنة التالية مباشرة في حرب اكتوبر 1973. وهو حاصل على بكالوريوس في الطيران وماجستير في العلوم العسكرية وزميل كلية الحرب العليا وزمالة مديري الجوده بالولايات المتحدة وحاصل على الدورة العليا لكبار القادة بأكاديمية ناصر العسكرية ونوط الواجب العسكري.
الدفاع الجوي

ويملك الجيش المصري نظاماً حديثاً للدفاع الجوي وأنظمة صواريخ مضادة للدبابات، وأكبر حجم من صواريخ أرض- أرض بعد الصين وروسيا والولايات المتحدة، ولديها 350 منصة سام2 التي خرجت أعداد منها من الخدمة واستبدلت بأنظمة أحدث وأقوى تأثيراً.

وينخرط في الدفاع الجوي 240 منصة إطلاق صواريخ سام 3 و56 منصة صواريخ سام 6.
قائد الدفاع الجوي الفريق أركان حرب عبدالعزيز سيف الدين المولود عام 1949، خريج الدفعة 70 في الكلية الحربية، اشترك في حربي الاستنزاف وأكتوبر 1973.

وتقلد عدة مناصب عسكرية هي: قيادة كتيبة صوايخ في يوليو 1988، ولواء دفاع جوي في يوليو 1995، وفرقة دفاع جوي في يناير 2000، ورئيس عمليات قوات الدفاع الجوي في يناير 2001 وقائد قوات الدفاع الجوي منذ اكتوبر 2005.
القوات البحرية المصرية

هي أصغر فرع في الجيش المصري، ومهامه حماية أكثر من 2000 كيلومتر من الشريط الساحلي للبحر المتوسط والبحر الأحمر وتأمين سلامة الملاحة في قناة السويس، وتعتبر أقوى وأكبر سلاح بحري في المنطقة.

وأسلحته الرئيسة هي المدمرات والفرقاطات والغواصات ومكافحة الألغام والقوارب الصواريخية وزوارق الدورية.

والأسطول البحري المصري أكبر 3 مرات من الأسطول الإسرائيلي. ومن أشهر معاركه إغراق المدمرة الإسرائيلية إيلات، وإغراق السفينتين بات شيفع وبات يم وإغراق الغواصة داكار، والغوصة تنين، والمدمرتين هيدروما وداليا، وتدمير الحفار الإسرائيلي.

وقائد القوات البحرية هو الفريق بحري مهاب محمد حسين مميش منذ عام 2007.
الحرس الجمهوري

وتعد قوات النخبة في الجيش، ولا تتلقى تعليماتها من القائد العام للقوات المسلحة إلا إذا أمر رئيس الجمهورية قائد الحرس بذلك كما حدث في حرب 1973.

وأعلى رتبة فيه هو قائده، برتبة لواء أو فريق. مهمة الحرس ليس حماية الرئيس فقط بل حماية النظام الجمهوري ومنشآته ومؤسساته التي لا تقتصر على القصور الرئاسية، وإنما مراكز القيادة ومطارات الرئاسة وتمتد صلاحياته لحماية مؤسسات الدولة السيادية مثل مجلس الشعب والمحكمة الدستورية ومجلس الدولة.

ويتكون الحرس الجمهوري من قوات مشاة، ومركبات، وصاعقة.

----------


## hanoaa

> يا جماعة في حاجة غلط انا مش فهماها
> الاول الجيش اعلن بيانه الاول ورقمه بيبان رقم واحد والناس كلها فهمت منه ان حسني هيتنحي
> تاني حاجة رئيس الوزراء قال هيتنحي
> رئيس الحزب الوطني بدراوي قال هيتنحي
> انضمام عدد من ظباط الجيش للشباب في التحرير
> وحتي من طريقة اوباما في خطابه حسينا انه هيتنحي
> نيجي لخطاب الباشا بقي حد اخد باله من المونتاج اللي في النصف
> يعني تحسوا الخطاب اتقص منه حتة
> دلوقتي اوباما عمل اجتماع بعد خطاب حسني وكأنه اتفاجأ زينا بالخطاب
> ...


 أنا أخدت بالى و علقت على اللقطتينن دول
مالاما قالتلة الكاميرا غيرت الزاوية

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنا أخدت بالى و علقت على اللقطتينن دول
> مالاما قالتلة الكاميرا غيرت الزاوية


 لا مظنش أن ده حصل أنه تنحي وبعدين رجع في كلامه
لان كلام وائل غنيم أنه كان عارف من 15 ساعة من قبل الخطاب بأنه هيفوض نائبة 

ياله ده البيان علشان اللي مشافوش
تابعه بقه وحللوا وشوفوا المونتاج وكل شيء

----------


## سوما

الله يرحم الفريق سعد الشاذلى ,,,, الله يرحمه ويرحمنااااااااااااا يارب ...
بصراحة مش فاهمة ليه الناس مش قادرة تستوعب ان الموضوع من رئيس ( اسم ) يمشى ,,,, الموضوع اخطر من كده ,,,, ده نظام كله فساد ,,, كله ,,, نظام ( محسوبية - فساد - رشوة - تعذيب - ظلم - استبداد - كتم حريات - قتل - اعتقالات - سرقة -.....................)
انتوا قرأتوا التهم الموجهة للوزارء السابقين جرانة وعز ورشيد ,,,,,, واكيد كان قبلهم كتير وكتير وما خفى كان أعظم , بصراحة كلى ذهول من الارقام اللى سمعتها اللى تم الاستلاء عليها مباشرة او التهرب من دفعها ,,, بصراحة شئ مخجل ...!!!
يعنى لو مكنش حد ااتحرك من يوم 25 يناير كانوا لسه هيفضلوا يسرقوا وينهبوا لسه من مكانهم ,,,,,, حد يقنعى بقا ان سيادة الرئيس مش معاهم ,,, ولا حتى مش عارف بالمهازل اللى كانت بتحصل ,,, ومعظمهم كان من اختياره وثقته .......يعنى لاخر لحظة كان موافق عليهم وواثق فيهم رغم صوتنا اللى راح واحنا بنقول عن الرشاوى والاراضى المسروقة .... والمهازل اللى بتحصل كلها!!!
يا ناس يا مصريين ,,,, النظام لسه موجود بنفس الوشوش والمبادئ ,,,,, خير بلدكم لسه مش ليكم ,,,,,, حريتكم مش معاكم ,,,, احترامكم بداخل اى مؤسسة حكومية فى ظل وجود هذا النظام كانت تهان وستظل دائماً ,,, لأن ما يحدث من تغيير الان تجمل ..... والتجمل لا يطول وقته ..!
انتوا خايفين ع سيناء ,,,,,,,, بصراحة دلوقت خايفة اكتر عليها وهما دول اللى هيحكموا البلد ,,,,,,, سيناء كلنا هندافع عنها ومش هنفرت ف شبر منها لأننا بنحب البلد دى بنخاف عليها بجد بكيننا من قلوبنا عليها ,,, بس هما واللى بيعملوه دلوقت بيثبوا ليا انهم مش بيخافوا ع البلد تقريبا خايفين ع نفسهم ,,,, ازاى واحد مش قادر يضحى بالكرسى وينتحى حتى وهو عارف انه اصبح مكروه من الشعب حتى الأطفال ........... حتى الأطفال وكان أدام عيونى ..!!!!
فكر سليمان هو فكر مبارك لا جديد فيه ربماااااااااااااااااا يكون مبارك مستشار سليمان السرى ,,,,,,, وبهذا يكون مبارك الحاكم الفعلى للبلاد ........!!!
كلنا بنحب البلد ,,, بس كل واحد ليه فكر وطريقة ,,,,,, فى ناس بتحب نفسها ومصالحها اكتر من بلدها وف ناس أكتر والحمدلله بتحب بلدها أكتر من نفسهااااااااااااا ومن اولادها كمان ,, وانزلوا التحرير وانتوا تشوفوه ..!!!
ناس بتضحى بدمها وبحياتها وهو مش عايز يضحى بكلمة ورحيل ......... رحيل كريم ...!!!
اعتقد الموقف دلوقت ف ايد الجيش ,,, وربنا يتولى الجميع بقا ويحفظ مصر وارضها وأهلها ... يارب

----------


## أم أحمد

هو صحيح الجيش بيبعت رسائل للناس علي الموبايل؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الشروق تسال : هل باع وائل غنيم شهداء التحرير .. 


وائل غنيم: الرئيس مبارك لبى مطالب الشعب وعلى الجميع العودة إلى منازلهم


ودعا غنيم، في تصريحات له االيوم الخميس، بعد خطابي الرئيس ونائبه، المتظاهرين كافة بميدان التحرير والمدن الأخرى للعودة إلى منازلهم لإتاحة الفرصة للسلطات في البلاد للعمل على إعادة الحياة إلى طبيعتها، والتمهيد للإصلاح الديمقراطي الشامل في البلاد.


وقال غنيم، موجها كلامه للشباب: لقد تركتم بيوتكم وأعمالكم لمدة ثمانية عشر يوما من أجل وطنكم، وقد حققتم ما خرجتم إليه، ويجب أن تعود الحياة إلى طبيعتها.


يذكر أن الكثير من الشباب المتظاهر قد فوض غنيم كمتحدث باسم الثورة التي انطلقت في الخامس والعشرين من يناير الماضي بعد الإفراج عنه من قبل السلطات، وكان قد تم اعتقاله لمدة 12 يوما على خلفية الأحداث الجارية في مصر.




هل حقا صدرت تصريحات عن وائل .. تؤكد .. هذا الكلام .. 
انا عن نفسي سمعت وائل قبل الخطاب ولم يقل مثل هذا الكلام.

..اما بعد الخطاب فلم اسمع احدا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هو صحيح الجيش بيبعت رسائل للناس علي الموبايل؟؟؟؟


اه يا ام احمد
بعتوا لخالو قبل الخطاب انهم هيقولوا بيان

----------


## أم أحمد

لا يا محمد مش ممكن يكون وائل قال الكلام ده
اللي قريته وسمعته ان الصفحة وقعت فترة وفي ناس سجلت لاحباط المشاركين
واثباط همم المعتصمين




> تنبيه || أكثر من 50 ألف حساب وهمي على فيس بوك أنشأتها اللجنة الالكترونية بالحزب الوطني طبقا لمصادر مسئولة منها وائل غنيم في حديثه للعاشرة مساءا أخبر بذلك ، والهدف منها هو التأثير على اتجاهات الشباب من خلال كومنتات محبطة ومثبطة ..وقد كانوا يئسوا إلى ماقبل خطاب مبارك ..وهم قد عاودوا نشاطهم بعد الخطاب ونجن نهيب بروادنا أن يهملوا آراءهم المحبطة تماما وألا ندخل معهم في أي حوار حتى لو شتموا

----------


## ابن البلد

> هو صحيح الجيش بيبعت رسائل للناس علي الموبايل؟؟؟؟


النهارده الشرطة هي اللي بعتت لي رسائل على الموبايل

----------


## أم أحمد

> كلنا خالد سعيد
> توضيح مهم جدا لكل الشباب: أنا اتكلمت من 4 ساعات بعد الأخبار عن تنحي الرئيس ومش بعد الخطبة ومصدرش مني أي تصريح سواء سلبي أو إيجابي بخصوص الخطبة لحد دلوقتي. لأن فيه وسائل إعلام بتقول على لساني تصريحات أنا مقولتهاش ومنها إني باطالب الناس للرجوع للبيت


وده برضه بيؤكد انه مش قال الكلام ده

----------


## ابن البلد

> الشروق تسال : هل باع وائل غنيم شهداء التحرير .. 
> 
> 
> وائل غنيم: الرئيس مبارك لبى مطالب الشعب وعلى الجميع العودة إلى منازلهم
> 
> 
> ودعا غنيم، في تصريحات له االيوم الخميس، بعد خطابي الرئيس ونائبه، المتظاهرين كافة بميدان التحرير والمدن الأخرى للعودة إلى منازلهم لإتاحة الفرصة للسلطات في البلاد للعمل على إعادة الحياة إلى طبيعتها، والتمهيد للإصلاح الديمقراطي الشامل في البلاد.
> 
> 
> ...


أنا مسمعتوش بعد الخطاب

بس هو كتب على تويتر أن المهمه أنجزت

وقبل الخطاب قال انه عارف أن السلطة ستفوض لعمر سليمان
وهو موافق على كده

----------


## zizoYAzizo

وائل غنيم قال كده بالفعل من شويه على العربيه يا محمد وبحاول ادورلك على الفديو فى اليو تيوب

----------


## أم أحمد

يا رب يا سارة يكون في امل في بيان الجيش التاني ده
مستنية اهو لما نشوف اخرتها


اه يا ابن البلد انا سمعت عن رسائل الشرطة دي امبارح حتي عمرو اديب كان جايبها
بس دلوقتي سمعت ان الجيش بعت رسائلة بيقول انه هيلقي بيان رقم 2

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سامي عنان ؟؟ ..... الله اعلم

----------


## أم أحمد

> وائل غنيم قال كده بالفعل من شويه على العربيه يا محمد وبحاول ادورلك على الفديو فى اليو تيوب


وحتي لو كان قال كده يا زيزو
الثورة مش وائل غنيم دي ثورة شعب كامل
وائل كان معتقل 12 يوم والثورة استمرت من غيره
ولو هو اقتنع بالخطاب فيه ملايين غيره لم يقتنعوا وهيستمروا في الاعتصام

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> وحتي لو كان قال كده يا زيزو
> الثورة مش وائل غنيم دي ثورة شعب كامل
> وائل كان معتقل 12 يوم والثورة استمرت من غيره
> ولو هو اقتنع بالخطاب فيه ملايين غيره لم يقتنعوا وهيستمروا في الاعتصام


والله يا ام احمد ربنا العالم انا عايز البلد دى تتصلح اد ايه بردو انا مش راضى على حاجه فيها بالعكس انا شوفت الامل بردو فى كلام غنيم بس فنفس الوقت دلوقتى الافكار مششتته وربنا العالم بكره هيكون فيه ايه بس ياريت كلنا نجتمع بس على الدعاء ان يزيح من علينا الغمه ويصلحنا الحال انا سامع ان الناس بدات تسيب ميدان التحرير ويتوجهو للقصر الرئاسى الله اعلم تصرف الجيش او تصرف الناس هيبقى ايه 
ربنا يستر بجد 
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> وحتي لو كان قال كده يا زيزو
> الثورة مش وائل غنيم دي ثورة شعب كامل
> وائل كان معتقل 12 يوم والثورة استمرت من غيره
> ولو هو اقتنع بالخطاب فيه ملايين غيره لم يقتنعوا وهيستمروا في الاعتصام


لا مظنش ملايين هيعتصموا ولا حاجه 

لاني شايف على تويتر كل الناس بتاعت 25 يناير
بتقول أن ده وقت الفرح والإنتصار وحققنا مطالبنا 
وده أحد المشاركات 




> الآن، من الشجاعة ان تقف وسط ضجيج الغضب لتدعوا بالتهدئة، و لتقف لتقدر هذا الشعب العظيم الذي فرض رغبته، انه وقت الاحتفال

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> وحتي لو كان قال كده يا زيزو
> الثورة مش وائل غنيم دي ثورة شعب كامل
> وائل كان معتقل 12 يوم والثورة استمرت من غيره
> ولو هو اقتنع بالخطاب فيه ملايين غيره لم يقتنعوا وهيستمروا في الاعتصام


نفس ماكنت اقوله ام احمد ..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> لا مظنش ملايين هيعتصموا ولا حاجه 
> 
> لاني شايف على تويتر كل الناس بتاعت 25 يناير
> بتقول أن ده وقت الفرح والإنتصار وحققنا مطالبنا 
> وده أحد المشاركات


خللي بالك يابن البلد 
السرقات الالكترونيه والتفوه بكلام علي لسان الغير ..اصبحت لعبه شهيره عند الجماعه اياهم

----------


## ابن البلد

> خللي بالك يابن البلد 
> السرقات الالكترونيه والتفوه بكلام علي لسان الغير ..اصبحت لعبه شهيره عند الجماعه اياهم


لا أنا متأكد من دول 
يعني منهم عمر سلامة المخرج 
وصاحب وائل غنيم
وخصوصا أنا ركزت على اصحاب وائل علشان اشوف رد فعلهم أيه 

ودلوقتي وائل طلع في العربية تاني وأتكلم

وده أبرز اللي قاله
وائل غنيم: نبحث عن حل يرضي المحتجين ويحفظ حقوقهم 
وائل غنيم هناك جدية واضحة لاجراء الاصلاحات 
وائل غنيم:نبحث عن حل يرضي المحتجين ويحقن الدماء

----------


## ابن البلد

شباب أنا فهيصت ههههههههههههه

اللي هيتابع ويسمع بيان الجيش يبقه يكتبه بقه 
ههههههههههههه خلينا نشوف هيحصل ايه فينا بكره 

ربنا يستر

----------


## أم أحمد

وائل غنيم: نبحث عن حل لحقن الدماء.. ولن نفرط فى دماء الشهداء
فى أول تعقيب له بعد خطاب الرئيس مبارك، أكد وائل غنيم مهندس ثورة 25 يناير، أن الإصلاحات التى تم الإعلان عنها غير كافية، مشيرا إلى أن الثوار بميدان التحرير يبحثون عن حل يرضى المحتجين ويخفف الدماء.

وأكد غنيم فى حواره مع قناة العربية الفضائية على عدم التفريط فى دماء الشهداء، لافتا إلى أن هناك جدية فى الإصلاحات، موضحا أنه لم يكن له أهداف يريد تحقيقها غير مصلحة الوطن مثله مثل أى شاب يريد الإصلاح والتغيير.

كانت شائعة انتشرت بدعوة وائل غنيم للمتظاهرين بالانسحاب من ميدان التحرير بعد خطاب الرئيس مبارك، وهو ما نفاه غنيم.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=349836

----------


## hanoaa

أنا كمان هلكت
تصبحوا على مصر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يعنى ياساره انتى مفكره ان لو حصل انقلاب عسكرى الجيش هيقول معلش ده شعب الجيش هيتعامل وقتها فعلا زى مابيقولو بايد من جديد وتطبيق للاحطام العرفيه دى ققوانين وماشيه على الجميع ولو حصل فعلا شى زى ده انتى مش هتلاقى مخلوق فى الشارع بعد حظر التجول مهما كان لا فى شوارع ولا حوارى ولا فى ميادين والى هتيمسك وقتها يا هيضربوه بالنار يا هيتاخد يتحط فى السجن العسكرى ده على اد معلوماتى 
> احنا فعلا شعب هوجائى بالدرجه الاولى ميعرفش يتحكم فى نفسه للاسف يا كله يبلاش منه على الرغم ان من الذكاء هو انك تشدى زى مانتى عايزه بس تعرفى ترخى امتى لما بتيجى تصطادى سمكه انتى مش بتشى السناره مره واحده لان حاجه من الاتنين يا الخيط بيتقطع مثلا او السمكه بتفلت وفى الاخر ناتيجه واحده وهو فقدان السمكه 
> اتمنى ان الايام الى جايه يكون خير واتمنى بردو اشوف وقتها الى كانو بيجرو على خراب البلد بالشكل ده اشوفهم وقت ميابقو محبوسين فى بيوتهم وخايفين يفتجو بقهم فيه ناس فى ميدان التحرير دلوقتى بطالب بحاكم مدنى ورافضين نقل السطله للجيش 
> للاسف كل الى كان بيحلم بيه الشعب المصرى بدا بيروح حاجه حاجه حتى لو تنحى الرئيس عن الرئاسه فين بقى الحكم المدنى الى ناس طالبت بيه ؟ فين الدستور الى اتغير فعليا على ارض الواقع ؟ فين مجلس الشعب الى اتحل ؟ فين االحزب الوطنى الى اتحل ومبقاش ليه وجود ؟ فين وفين وفين وفين لو البلد مسكها الجيش صدقينى مش هيسمح بالتظاهرات دى فى الشوارع وعلى فكره لسه الماده بتاعه الدستور بتاعه الاشراف القضائى متعدلتش طبقا للدستور يعنى الانتخبات الى جايه احتمال كبير تبقى زى الى قبلها بردو 
> ربنا يسلم الفتره الى جايه


 

_انا شايفة دلوقتي الصراع بين هذين الرجلين _ والله أعلم طبعا  __
_خلينا نفتكر اللي حصل في الكام ساعة اللي فاتوا_
_الأول السيد رئيس الوزراء و السيد رئيس الحزب الوطني يطلعوا يقولوا ان الرئيس هيتنحى_ 
_و بعدين يرجعوا ينفوا الخبر .._
_بعدها يطلع بيان رقم 1 للقوات المسلحة بيقول انهم هيرعوا مطالب الثورة_ 
_والتليفزيون المصري وهوا بيعلن عن بيان الجيش الأول يحط نوتة صغيرة بتقول ان البيان هيطلع على ضمانة الجيش واحنا مالناش دعوة_
_نرجع نبص للموجودين_ 
_كان المشير طنطاوي .. و يبدو متجهما_
_بجواره اللواء سامي عنان رئيس الأركان .. و يبدو منشكحا شوية_ 
_وباق الناس الحلوة اللي انا شخصيا معرفهمش_
_حلو اوي .._
_يعني دلوقتي الجيش بيتكلم كسلطة منفصلة_ 
_تماما الناس في الشارع اخبارهم ايه بقى ؟؟_
_معنوياتهم في السماء و مستعدين للإحتفال و بيغنوا اغاني وطنية_ 
_لأنهم خلاص بقوا في حماية الجيش _و العكس هو الحقيقة_ و منتظرين بيان بالتنحي_ 
_بعدها بشوية الجزيرة تكلم وائل غنيم "رجل الفيس بوك"_حيث يبدو منشكحا هو الآخر __
_و يقول انه شايف ان الناس حققوا اللي هما عاوزين حتى لو السيد عمر سليمان مسك هوا واثق فيه _يعني على ضمانة وائل__
_بعدها بفترة قليلة جدا يظهر في الصورة رائد شاب  و يطلع يقول انا خلعت زيي العسكري و سلمت سلاحي و نزلت مع الناس خلاص احنا مكاننا هنا وسطهم و بدأ يقول كفاية لازم كل واحد يشوف مسئوليته وبدأ يذكر اسماء كمان_ 
_بقول للسيد الرئيس انا بحبك و عارف ان الفترة الاخيرة اللي حواليك ضللوك فياريت تمتثل لمطالب الشعب_
_بقول للمشير طنطاوي كفاية وحضرتك كمان لازم تستقيل !_
_بقول للسيد عمر سليمان كفاية عملت ايه للبلد ؟ .. كنت فين لما انفجرت ازمة حوض النيل .. كنت فين من تقسيم السودان .. كنت فين من القضية الفلسطينية  !!!_
_المذيع يسأله تفتكر ممكن زمايلك يعملوا زيك و ينضموا للجماهير .. قاله ممكن !_
_بعد شوية ينضم اليه بالفعل رائد آخر_ 
_طب الشعب بيعمل ايه دلوقتي ؟؟ طبعا بيعمل مقارنة_
_الجيش ولا وائل غنيييييم ؟؟ الجيش طبعا_ 
_وائل .. بالسلامة_ 
_و كالعادة نفضل مستنيين الخطاب مستنيين .. مستنييييييييين_ 
_يطلع الرئيس يقول ولا حاجة_ 
_كلوز بقى على المشهد و تعالى نتفرج .._
_شعب كان في سابع سما نزل لساااااااااابع ارض .. الحالة : بركان غضب طبعا_ 
_الجيش يدعي انه بيجمي الشعب لكن واقع الأمر و بيتحامى في الشعب_ 
_و الشعب غضبان  حاسس انه كمان في وضع قوة _ربما_ لأن الجيش معاه_
_اتقدم 3000 شخص نحو قصر العروبة ليحاصروه اعتقد ان نصهم إن مكانش كلهم من الجيش اللي خلع زيه العسكري وارتدى زيه المدني_
_مراهنا على الشعب طبعا و على غضبه وان غدا الثلاثة آلاف هيبقوا ملايين امام القصر الجمهوري واضعين الحرس الجمهوري امام مأزق حقيقي و كذلك السيد عمر سليمان_ 
_لاحظ كمان ان محدش من قوات الجيش بقى يعترض المتظاهرين .._
_يعني كسروا الحواجز اللي حطها الجيش امام مبنى الاذاعة و التليفزيون و محدش اعترض_
_مشيوا من التحرير لقصر العروبة محدش قالهم ارجعوا_ 
_السيد عمر سليمان من الأول باين عليه الحدة لا يمكن يمتثل لمطالب الشعب_ 
_فبالتالي هتحصل معركة شبه اكيدة بين الحرس الجمهوري و الشعب لو الجيش متدخلش_ 
_اما بقى عن سيادة الرئيس_ 
_فأنا محتارة .. اللي عمله ده هل انتقام من الشعب عشان اهانه .. معرفش_ 
_بس إحساسي بيقلي ان الرجل لم يعد يفقه ما يخرج من فيه_ 
_يعني هوا كان مجرد قارئ لخطاب اتكتب من قبل الجيش _حسب اعتقادي_ لكي يثور الشعب و تنقلب الدفة لصالح الجيش الممثل في شخص "اللواء سامي عنان" رئيس الأركان_ 
_هذا والله اعلم بس انا لما بسهر كتير دماغي بتشعشع و بيطلع مني درر_
_وربنا يستر_

----------


## د. أمل

أنا امبارح تعبت و زهقت و قمت نمت

بصوا بقى أنا بعد ما فكرت شوية

لقيت إنه ممكن يكون مستنى لما الدستور يتعدِّل

لأن حسب الدستور المنيل بنيلة اللى هو عمله

عمر سليمان نفسه ما يقدرش يرشح نفسه للرئاسة

فأعتقد إنه منتظر تعديل الدستور و بعدها ممكن يتنحى

تفتكروا ده ممكن ولا أحلام يقظة ؟

امبارح كان الواحد على أعصابه و كنت خايفة يكون فوض المهام لعمر سليمان و مشى و سابنا نخبط راسنا فى الحيط

يعنى بصراحة بعد متابعتى للى حصل فى تونس بعد بن على بتاعهم ما مشى و كل واحد كان يتكلم يقولوا ده مش دستورى رغم إن دستورهم مش متفصل على واحد بالإسم زى بتاعنا

فلما بدأت الثورة عندنا و كانوا بيقولوا يرحل كنت مش موافقة لأن رأيى إننا لازم نحتجزه لغاية ما نعدِّل الدستور

و لقيتها جت من عند ربنا و هو اللى احتجز نفسه , ممكن تستمر المظاهرات بس تكون أخف شوية كوسيلة ضغط

لكن بلاش يرحل دى دلوقتى , إحنا صحيح طهقانين منه لكن لازم نبص لمصلحتنا و نستحمله يومين لما نخلص اللى عايزينه 

ولا إيه رأيكم ؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا امبارح تعبت و زهقت و قمت نمت
> 
> بصوا بقى أنا بعد ما فكرت شوية
> 
> لقيت إنه ممكن يكون مستنى لما الدستور يتعدِّل
> 
> لأن حسب الدستور المنيل بنيلة اللى هو عمله
> 
> عمر سليمان نفسه ما يقدرش يرشح نفسه للرئاسة
> ...


اللي تشوفيه حضرتك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## د. أمل

> اللي تشوفيه حضرتك 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه





لأ صحيح يا سارة .. بما إن سعادتك أحيانًا كده بيطلع منك حاجات غير متوقعة تدل على وجود أصول لعقل سليم

تفتكرى إن الجيش هو اللى قرر احتجازه لما يصلح العك اللى تسبب فيه ؟؟

أصل البيان و الخطاب الممنتج ده فيهم حاجة غريبة .. و بعدين مادام قاعد لسبتمبر لزومه إيه يفوض عمر سليمان ؟؟!!

مش غريبة برضه !!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لأ صحيح يا سارة .. بما إن سعادتك أحيانًا كده بيطلع منك حاجات غير متوقعة تدل على وجود أصول لعقل سليم
> 
> تفتكرى إن الجيش هو اللى قرر احتجازه لما يصلح العك اللى تسبب فيه ؟؟
> 
> أصل البيان و الخطاب الممنتج ده فيهم حاجة غريبة .. و بعدين مادام قاعد لسبتمبر لزومه إيه يفوض عمر سليمان ؟؟!!
> 
> مش غريبة برضه !!


_بصي يا دكتور.._
_
انا هجاوب بس متحطيش أمل اوي على موضوع أصول العقل السليم 
في احتمالين ..
انه يكون الجيش هوا اللي عمل كده عشان يطير مستر أومار سولايمان تماما و الشعب معاه 
لأن في شخص طلع قال إن محاولة إغتيال مستر أومار سولايمان_اللي هوا نفاها_ حصلت فعلا و اللي عمله اتنين من الجيش .. وده أسيوم
و الاحتمال التاني انه يكون مستر أومار سولايمان هوا اللي عمل ده ضمانا لمسقبله كرئيس لمصر 
هوا حاليا مرفوض من الشعب لأنه بيقول كلام زي الطوب وطبعا ظهور وثائق ويكيليكس اللي بتأكد تعاملاته الدائمة مع إسرائيل دي كفيلة بإنها تخلي الناس مش طايقينه
و عليه ..
فإن المستر أمار سولايمان لو عرف يقمع الشعب و يخلي الرئيس موجود فهوا كدا ضمن مستقبله لفترة من الزمن مش قليلة ابدا 
وخصوصا إنه رئيس مخابرات يعني هيقدر يتصدى لأي نملة قبل ما تقول يسقط مستر أوما...... هتكون لفظت آخر أنفاسها 
والله الموفق .._

----------


## حمادو

الأخوة المواطنون























والنبي ناولوني الولاعة...عايز أولع كايرو بحالها
أنا مستعجل عندي إذاعة...أنا مستعجل عندي إذاعة






حفظ الله مصر بلدا آمنا..ورعى شعبه وسدد على الطريق خطاه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## حمادو

اه نسيت اقول باقى خطاب الرئيس













التيتا فى النانا...والنانا فى التيتا




دا الحقيقة كل اللى قدرت أفهمه من خطابه...اللى فهم حاجة تانية يقول لى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الأخوة المواطنون
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :: 
قبل الخطاب كانوا بيسألوا عالفيس بوك ايه اللي الرئيس ممكن يقوله 
قولتلهم الرئيس هيطلع يتاوب بس مش أكتر  ::

----------


## اليمامة

صباحكوا نصر..إن شاء الله يا مصر..



دى صورة لشروق الشمس من سيناء الجنوبية وهى بترمى السلام والتحية..من شرم الشيخ..



ودى صورة لشروق الشمس وهى بتطل على قناة السويس كعادتها اليومية..من على بحيرة التمساح فى الإسماعيلية..

صباح الفل..
تابعت امبارح وأنا بحبس أنفاسى..خطاب الرئيس..وبالرغم من انه ومن أول كلمة قالها كان واضح جدا موقفه إلا إنى وبطبعى تابعت بأمل للنهاية..وبمجرد ما خلص..عرفت أنه قرر أنه يضحى بأمن البلد واقتصاده وشبابه فى سبيل خروجه الكريم - لو كان هايخرج -
ومع ذلك وبرغم حسرتى..موش عارفة ليه ماتهزتش..وتمنيت إن الإحتجاج الجمعى دا يستمر مهما كانت التضحيات..والعمق الجماهيرى اللى الناس فيه يقوى أكتر..للتغيير..والدفع..
برغم كل القلق..وكل التراخى الفكرى الموجود من الفئات المعارضة - ودى وجهة نظرهم المحترمة - واللى بيتطلب إيمان حقيقى جدا بضرورة بالممارسة الواقعة حاليا من فئات المجتمع كله..واستمراها إلا إن  ما حدش فعلا يقدر يقف فى وجه ارادة الشعب..ولا حد هايقدر يقف فى وجه التغيير المفروض لا بأيدينا..ولكن بحتمية المرحلة ووقوفها فى عنق الزجاجة..و بقدرية القضية دى..ولا ربنا مخبى لنا ايه فيها لغاية دلوقتى..
الحقيقة اللى مخلينى على قدر من الشجاعة ربما معرفتى ان دى طبيعة أى ثورة..ودى طبيعة أى مرحلة إنتقالية..أحداث عادية جدا فى نظرى..تحتاج لتحمل ورباطة جأش.واللى بيحصل وهيحصل هو وثوب لمراحل متقدمة نحو الخروج من عنق الزجاجة..نحو اللفظ..وموش بس كدا..الإحتجاج هايزيد أكتر..وهايتضمن كل الفئات والمراحل الإجتماعية ..فئة ورا فئه هاتثور..وفئة هاتشد كل الفئات للثورة..وهايكونوا فى طريقهم للتظاهر..وبرضو دى طبيعة المرحلة..واللى احنا خايفين منها..وموش قادرين نتحملها..ولأنها فعلا مخاض صعب..والمخاض دا على فكرة بيستمر مع الأم الموشكة على الوضع يمكن أسبوع..مرحلة صعبة جدا..بتحس فيها ان العالم بيتغير حواليها..وهى نفسها بتتغير جدا كل يوم عن تانى..فى أفكارها الكاملة ونظرتها للأشياء..حتى تين الساعة مع اشتداد المخاض وبيبقى حدث تاريخى فى حياتها وذهنها ووجدانها وعمرها كله..وفى عمر الحياة..وربنا بيبارك الفعل دا والملايكة بتسجل وتكتب الأسم الجديد وبيتعمل لوح جديد..وبتتولد حياة تانية..وروح تانية..وبعد المخاض مانتهى بثوانى ..بتبتسم..وبتتنهد..والزمن بيستمر معاها فى الحياة الجديدة اللى أصبحت مختلفة فى روحها ووعيها عن ما قبل المخاض بأسبوع أو يمكن خلال التسعة أشهر..وهى دى عملية الولادة اللى بتحتملها الأم بشجاعة وبصبر..ووارد جدا انها ممكن تموت..أو الجنين يموت..أو الأتنين..هى بتدخل وبترمى حمولها على ربنا..فى انتظار حكم الله..وقدرها..
الدفع فعلا مستمر نحو الحياة..أو هايحصله قصور ذاتى مفاجىء جدا ومؤلم لنا جميعا وخاصة إذا اقترن بعد كدا بخدعة..
أو الجيش..
طيب..يعنى الرئيس برا..هل دا مؤكد..أصله لو مؤكد تبقى مصيبة..موش علشان هو برا وموش هايتكلم تانى..هو سقط بمشروعية الإحتجاج الإجتماعى دا..ولكن لأن دا معناه انه مسجل الحوار من يومين تلاتة مثلا أو أكتر..ودا معناه انه لسه وأعوانه على طريقة ابليس وشركائه ماشى فى مخطط الوهم..وعدم المصداقية..والضحك على الشعب..وان لا حضر ولا شاف التطورات الأخيرة ولا الأحداث علشان سيادته ينفعل معاها ويطلع يتكلم..إنما هو بيحاول يحبك المسألة ويبنى استنتاجاته لردود الأفعال المتوقعة ويقول رد الفعل العادى..ولكن لا للتنحى..يعنى يا جماعة القرار متاخد مهما كانت التضحيات فعلا..
الحقيقة أنا متعجبة من اننا عايزين نسكت ونرضى بنصف ثورة لم يحقق فيها تقريبا إلا القليل..وأقل من المطلوب..
لا هو تنحى..
ولا لغى قانون الطوارىء
ورجالته موجودين..امتداده..
ولا حل مجلش الشعب..
والعصابة بتاعة الحزب الوطنى موجودين وبفلوسهم ولا حد حاسبهم ولا جمد فلوسهم ودى أوهام
والبلطجية لسه طالقينهم علينا فى الشوارع
ولسه مسلسل الأكاذيب على الثورة دى منهم والإستخفاف من رد فعل الشعب " الجاهل ديمقراطيا فى نظرهم " قائم وباستهتار..يبقى دول بيحترموا الناس دى..واللا معناه انه حتى بعض المطالب اللى عملوها..عملوها لأنهم لسه ضامنيين معاها وجودهم وحقوقهم وماسكين خيوط اللعبة ومقدرات الناس ومطمنيين لمواقعهم وان الليلةهاتنفض وخلاص ويللا نعيش..وهل ياترى الناس اللى زى دول عندهم ثقافة التسامح..يعنى هاينسوا اللى الشعب عمله فيهم وان العبيد دول اتمردوا عليهم..واللا ما فى القلب الأسود فى القلب ..لن يمر..ولكن سيحاولون سد الفجوة فصاعدا ويتعلموا من الخطأ ..خطئهم !!!
أنا موش واثقة فيهم..كل أسف..
إذا كانوا غدروا بأصدقائهم..شركائهم طيلة الوقت فى التركة..مثل حبيب العادلى وغيره..يبقوا هايبقوا علينا..دا خط عريض بيسير فيه فكرهم..بيع..بيع..اقتل اقتل..ودا معناه كمان تمسكهم بالسلطة أكتر وأكتر وإنه لا أمان لهم..
ولازم الثورة دى تكمل..لسبب بسيط وأهم..
هو ان القضية موش قضية مطال دلوقتى..القضية هى قضيتنا كلنا..كرامة شعب وصحوته واشتداد ارادته وعدم قهره مرة أخرى فى مواجهة كبرياء دولة لا تعترف به..
لو وقفت الثورة..نستحق نقهر ونقهر ونقهر أكثر من السابق..ولا نستحق فيما بعد أن نثور أو نعترض ولو قيد أنملة..
للأسف لو الأمور رجعت فى ايديهم..وزاد عليها انهم ممكن يخدعونا..كل واحد فينا هايعيش مقتول فى بلده..منكس الرأس..وأنا عن نفسى هايجيلى احباط مزمن موش هاخف منه..
أنا سمعت من أحد المصادر إن جمال مبارك متمرد على أبوه اليوم بسبب تعديله بعض مواد الدستور..ولن يتسامح..
وكمان حبيب العادلى هدده إنه هاينزل له الجيش ..وقد تم..بخطته القذرة فى سحب الشرطة وإطلاق المجرمين اللى طلعوا والله كرماء معانا بجد..وكانت الإصابات لا توازى عددهم..ولما شفت فيديو لواحد فيهم مسلم نفسه للجيش وبيقول " أنا مقتلتش حد..ولا كنت هاعمل..وهاقتل ليه واحد معملش فيا حاجة.." كان مستغرب الراجل..
معنى ان وزير الداخلية يعمل كدا..فى حالة معرفة الرئيس أو عدمه..ان دى كانت سياسة الدوة..وانه كان متأكد ان الرئيس فى كل الأحوال تبع السياسة دى..وموافق عليها وعادى يعنى..
بجد..أمر مفزع جدا انه برغم كل اللى الثورة عملتها وكل الناس اللى ماتت والمصابين..والأدوية اللى اترمت فى النيل ولا تدخل تسعف الناس..والتعذيب..وقتل الأبرياء والعزل والأطفال..وماتنحاش..واحنا بنقوله ..ارحل..دا بجد موش شىء مرعب وفظيع ولا قلب له..مين دا..!!!!..رجل عسكرى..والعسكرية شرف..
خايفة علينا يا مصريين..من القهر والإذللال قبل الفقر والموت..
سيبكم..برضو أنا مبسوطة..
لأن مصر باقية..فوق أى حد..
الشمس مشرقة جدا جدا الآن..
وحرة..
وهايعدى النهار
فى كل الأحوال هايعدى النهار
متخافوش

----------


## حمادو

> قبل الخطاب كانوا بيسألوا عالفيس بوك ايه اللي الرئيس ممكن يقوله 
> قولتلهم الرئيس هيطلع يتاوب بس مش أكتر


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

امبارح جالى مكالمة من اختى بتزف لى خبر تنحي السيد الرئيس أو ابن الخايبة على رأيها...قلت لها أشوووووووووووووفه بيقول البقين دول علشان اصدقه
بعدها بشوية دخلت على سكايب وكلمت ناس من المنتدى وكلهم أكدوا لى وزغرطوا أنه ماشى ... قلت لهم ابووووووووووووووسه لو قال البقين دول
على الساعة سبعة مساءا بيتي كان عامل زي بيت عرابي...كل أصحابي عملوا هجوم عليا علشان نحتفل جميعا بتنحى الرئيس...قلت لهم اهشتككككككه لو تنحى
ونقعد نستنى الساعة تمانية...مافيش خطاب, تمانية وربع مافيش خطاب...تمانية ونص مافيش خطاب...قلنا يمكن زحمة المواصلات أخرت الراجل قالوا لنا لألألألألألألألألألألأ دا الحوار متسجل
استنينا تسعة مافيش خطاب, تسعة ونص مافيش خطاب...لغاية ما العيال اصحابى فروا واحد تلو الآخر على بيته على أساس انه عيل مش ملتزم بمواعيده وكماااااااااااااان مسجل اللقاء
فييييييييييييييين على الساعة عشرة بتوقيت المانيا البلد اللى مرشح لاستقباله جابوا خطابه...حاجة تفقع الـ........(أكمل مكان النقط وكل واحد وضميره)......

طيب دلوقتى هو فين؟ وليه سجلوا حواره وحوار سليمان؟




ويبقى السؤال المهم...ياترى باب القلعة لما ركبوه...كان معدوووووووووووووووول ولا مقلووووووووووووووب؟

----------


## حمادو

هشتكنى وبشتكنى ياريس...دا انت رئيس والنعمة كويس

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> صباحكوا نصر..إن شاء الله يا مصر..
> 
> 
> 
> دى صورة لشروق الشمس من سيناء الجنوبية وهى بترمى السلام والتحية..من شرم الشيخ..
> 
> 
> 
> ودى صورة لشروق الشمس وهى بتطل على قناة السويس كعادتها اليومية..من على بحيرة التمساح فى الإسماعيلية..
> ...


عارفة يا ندى 
انا بعد الخطاب امبارح فضلت ازعق و راسي كأن حد عمال يخبطني فيها 
و فجأة حسيت بحالة غريبة
سكينة مش عارفة حاسها ليه 
انا مش عارفة انام بس مش قلقانة .. مش عاوزة افتح التليفزيون بس مش خايفة 
تفتكري دي حالة من البلادة ؟ موش عارفة بس مش حاسة انها بلادة 
بس انا كل اللي متأكدة منه إن الثورة على الظلم مش غلط مش افتراء ربنا هيحاسبنا عليه
الناس دول بهدلونا فعلا .. باعونا برخص التراب لأي حد .. للي يدفع 
الناس دول.. وانا آسفة على اللفظ اللي هقوله بس انا حاساه اوي ..
الناس دول عروا مصر 
ايا ما كانت النتائج فإحنا مغلطناش إحنا عملنا الصح 
و ليقض الله أمرا كان مفعولا..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*"ماتخافيش على مصر يا ماما
مصر هتمشي الناس الوحشين
و تخلي الناس الحلوين"*

_مارية بتطمنكم يا شعب مصر
_

----------


## اليمامة

> عارفة يا ندى 
> انا بعد الخطاب امبارح فضلت ازعق و راسي كأن حد عمال يخبطني فيها 
> و فجأة حسيت بحالة غريبة
> سكينة مش عارفة حاسها ليه 
> انا مش عارفة انام بس مش قلقانة .. مش عاوزة افتح التليفزيون بس مش خايفة 
> تفتكري دي حالة من البلادة ؟ موش عارفة بس مش حاسة انها بلادة 
> بس انا كل اللي متأكدة منه إن الثورة على الظلم مش غلط مش افتراء ربنا هيحاسبنا عليه
> الناس دول بهدلونا فعلا .. باعونا برخص التراب لأي حد .. للي يدفع 
> الناس دول.. وانا آسفة على اللفظ اللي هقوله بس انا حاساه اوي ..
> ...


صباح الخير ياسارة
لا طبعا يا حبيبة قلبى..دى موش حالة من البلادة خالص..
ولكنها حالة من الألم الدفين..والأمل..
زى ما تقولى كدا انها الخطوة اللى بتسبق القفز برغم ان المسافة تحتنا غائرة جدا..بئر عميق..حاجة تخوف..ولكن لابد من القفز..
حالة من الترقب والتمنى والهلع والخوف الإيجابى..
طبيعى جدا جدا..صدقينى..
هزة عادية..
بصى..دا موش تهريج..والدليل اللى اتحقق ورأرضى بعضنا لغاية دلوقتى..
فيه ناس قبلنا عملت كدا..ونجحت فى التغيير..واختلف المسار..ومنهم ماتوا طبعا ..التمن..
بس مهما كان حالة الولادة دى صعبة جدا..
وكل اللى بيحصل بالآراء المخالفة والمتوافقة..والرفض والقبول وحتى متاهات التصريحات والأحداث وحتى مراواغات السلطة..متوقع جدا وداخل الإطار جدا..بل طبيعى..دى ممارسة الحياة..وممارسة التغيير نفسه..
ماتقلقيش..فيه جزء ربانى جدا..جزء ايه..؟ لا..كلها ربانية قبل مجهودات البشر..
ودا يمكن اللى مخليانى راضية جدا..وهارضى مهما كانت النتائج ليا أو عليا..لأنها كلها مراحل..
وحتى لو الثورة دى خيبت توقعاتى الشخصية..راضية..
وهاقول برضو انها موش نهاية الحكاية..ولا نهاية المرحلة..
الأمل دايما موجود
بس اللى واثقة فيه جدا ان الشعب دا قوى جدا..واعى جدا..عارف حقه كويس..
واللى أعتقد بيعمل عن حق وبسلام وبخير وبضمير..أعتقد لن يضام..
بادعى ربنا أن مصر تكون بخبر
...
روحى نامى شوية باطمئنان..
لن يصيبك إلا ما كتب الله لك..
ونهاية الظلم معروفة زى ما نهاية الظلام معروفة..وبترجع الشمس تنور طريقنا..
خليكى على يقين..
مصر جميلة..
وكويسة..
وبخير
 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الرجل الذى جنن العالم

أخويا اتصل بىَّ النهاردة الصبح من انجلترا و بيضحك
بيقول بعد بيان القوات المسلحة و قبل الخطاب
كل واحد من المسؤولين فى العالم قعد يقول أنا اللى أقنعته بالتنحى
ده العالم كله فشـــــــار بقى

على فكرة بدأ يشبه أمى فى تصرفاته , هى برضه بتجننى
السن له حكمه و أكيد اللى قريب منه فاهم و حاسس بده أكتر
اللهم إنى أعوذ بك أرد إلى أرذل العمر

على فكرة ده خلاص بقى من المشاهير فى التاريخ
يعنى زى هتلر كده


أنا صدعت و حاسة إن راسى بتززززززززززززززززززززن

----------


## د. أمل

ألمانيــا تعرض استضافة الشعب المصرى لتلقى العلاج إثر خطابات مبارك فى مصر


ده خبر لقيته على الفيس بوك

بس لسة غير مؤكد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

طيب قبل ما انام
واحد عالفيس بوك كاتب الآتي ..
والله المظاهرات مالهاش طعم من غير الأمن المركزي 
لا تعليق
تصبحوا على نصر

----------


## د. أمل

الحقيقة المرة .....

----------


## ابن البلد

جاء في بيان للقوات المسلحة رقم 2 
إنهاء حالة الطوارئ فور إنتهاء الظروف الحالية
الجيش يعلن ضمان تعديلات الرئيس مبارك
بيان للقوات المسلحة: لا ملاحقة أمنية للشرفاء الذين رفضوا الفساد وطالبوا بالإصلاح
الجيش: يعلن ضمان الفصل في الطعون الانتخابية
الجيش: يعلن ضمان إجراء التعديلات النشريعية
الجيش: يعلن ضمان إجراء إنتخابات نزيهه
الجيش: يدعو الى "عودة الحياة الطبيعية" في البلاد
الجيش: يحذر من المساس بأمن وسلامه الوطن والمواطنين

----------


## أم أحمد

> جاء في بيان للقوات المسلحة رقم 2 
> إنهاء حالة الطوارئ فور إنتهاء الظروف الحالية
> الجيش يعلن ضمان تعديلات الرئيس مبارك
> بيان للقوات المسلحة: لا ملاحقة أمنية للشرفاء الذين رفضوا الفساد وطالبوا بالإصلاح
> الجيش: يعلن ضمان الفصل في الطعون الانتخابية
> الجيش: يعلن ضمان إجراء التعديلات النشريعية
> الجيش: يعلن ضمان إجراء إنتخابات نزيهه
> الجيش: يدعو الى "عودة الحياة الطبيعية" في البلاد
> الجيش: يحذر من المساس بأمن وسلامه الوطن والمواطنين


انا للاسف مش شوفت البيان
ما كنتش نمت من امبارح
واول ما نمت اذاعوا البيان خوووونة

يعني نفهم كده ان الجيش موالي للحكومة
وباع الشعببببببببب
يا فرحة ما تمت خدها الجيش وطاااار

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه ده هو اللي اذاع البيان مذيع في التليفزيون ومش الجيش
في حاجة بتحصل في الخفاء واحنا مش عارفينها
ازاي اصلا بيان عسكري يذيعه رجل مدني
وفين الجيش بقيييييي دلوقتي؟؟؟؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ايه ده هو اللي اذاع البيان مذيع في التليفزيون ومش الجيش
> في حاجة بتحصل في الخفاء واحنا مش عارفينها
> ازاي اصلا بيان عسكري يذيعه رجل مدني
> وفين الجيش بقيييييي دلوقتي؟؟؟؟


الجيش اساسا موجود لحمايه الشرعيه يا ام احمد يعنى لحمايه الدستور وغيره وظع الجيش هو وضع انتقالى لتسليم السلطه بصوره امنه وده لى حاولت اوضحو فى الردود بتاعتى من اول الموضوع و دلوقتى الجيش ديما بيظهر بصوره مسناده الشعب اوننا اخوات وسمن على عسل علشان ميحصلش تدخل اجنبى من بره ويبان ان الوضع تحت السيطره بس الجيش مش هتهاون مع الشعب لو اصر على موقفه وهتبقى مشكله اكبر وياريت نتعامل مع الجيش اتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب لان عنده القدره انه يفضى ميدان التحرير و اى مكان على ارض جمهوريه مصر العربيه بس حتى الان بيتعامل بالسلم مع الناس وبنقلهم اننا اخواتهم والمفروض المتظاهرين يفهمو ان الجيش لو اخد قرار ان ده عصيان مدنى عام هيتعامل بمدا النظام الثورى وهو جزا من الانقلاب العسكرى او يكاد هو وهو الغاء الدستور بالكامل وفرض قوانين الجيش كامله وبيتهيالى ان ده اول خطوه فعلا اخدها الرئيس حسنى مبارك وهو توليه الجيش زمام الامور وهيبقى كل المطالب الى الناس طالبت بيها ضاعت فى الهوا وهتطبق الاحاكم العرفيه وهتبقى ظاطط بقى

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا للاسف مش شوفت البيان
> ما كنتش نمت من امبارح
> واول ما نمت اذاعوا البيان خوووونة
> 
> يعني نفهم كده ان الجيش موالي للحكومة
> وباع الشعببببببببب
> يا فرحة ما تمت خدها الجيش وطاااار


هو الغريب فقط أن مذيع التلفزيون هو اللي ذاع البيان
وليس فرد من افراد الجيش

لا مش موالي ولا حاجه بالعكس
هي مشكلة الناس في التحرير كانت ثقة
وبيتهيألي كده هو ضمن الثقة

ولكن يبقي المطلب الأساسي المختلفين عليه جميعا
يرحل الآن
ام بعد إنتهاء فترة رئاسته

----------


## ابن البلد

اللي انا متأكد منه 
أن حتى لو الرئيس تنحى

الناس اللي في الميدان دول مش هيمشوا

دول بيطلبوا دلوقتي أنهم هما اللي يشكلوا الوزارة هههههههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

كلام مجموعة كلنا خالد سعيد




> تعقيب على بيان الجيش الثاني
> 
> رسالة من مجموعة من شباب 25 يناير لا تمثل إلا نفسها ولا تتحدث باسم الجميع:
> 
> 
> 
> لقد تعهد الجيش المصرى بحماية منجزات الثورة الشعبية التي أطلق شرارتها الشباب ، وأكد الجيش على ضمانه للانتقال السلمي للسلطة، وحمايته لحق المعتصمين والمتظاهرين سلميا فى التعبير عن آرائهم دون المساس بهم، وهذا يؤكد الرغبة الأكيدة فى ترسيخ مبدأ مدنية الدولة .
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ابن البلد

أهوو أعلنوا البيان تاني عن طريق أحد قادتي الجيش

----------


## R17E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRMWThKFGTc

----------


## فراشة

*حقيقي محتارة*
*الكل مش سامع غير صوت نفسه*
*الكل شايف نفسه صح وغيره غلط*
*عطلت نهائياً لغة الحوار وعلا صوت العند والمكابرة من الجميع*
*مطالب اللى في التحرير مالهاش سقف*
*مش عارفة .. هل من حق الشعب دستورياً إسقاط نظام منتخب قبل إنتهاء مدته ؟؟*
*هل دفاع الجيش عن النظام دفاع عن الشرعية الدستورية؟*
*هل الناس دي فعلاً بتحب مصر؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *حقيقي محتارة*
> *الكل مش سامع غير صوت نفسه*
> *الكل شايف نفسه صح وغيره غلط*
> *عطلت نهائياً لغة الحوار وعلا صوت العند والمكابرة من الجميع*
> *مطالب اللى في التحرير مالهاش سقف*
> *مش عارفة .. هل من حق الشعب دستورياً إسقاط نظام منتخب قبل إنتهاء مدته ؟؟*
> *هل دفاع الجيش عن النظام دفاع عن الشرعية الدستورية؟*
> *هل الناس دي فعلاً بتحب مصر؟*


مساء الخير يا فراشة..
ازيك..يارب تكونى بخير وأسرتك الكريمة
اسمحيلى أدردش معاكى شوية فى مدخلاتك الصادقة دى اللى بستشعرها طالعة من قلبك أوى..
وصدقينى يا فراشة كلنا بتمر علينا لحظات حيرة كبيرة...وقلق..وخوف..
كلنا ساعات بنبقى برأى ورأى آخر..
وبرغم ذلك برضو أنا شايفه دا علامة صحية بتعنى فعلا اننا بنحب بلدنا كلنا وموش عارفيين نقدملها ايه ولكن فى النهاية بنتمنى لها السلامة..لاسك فى كدا..
يبقى الحيرة طبيعية..والإختلاف وليس الخلاف هنا طبيعى برضو..كل واحد بيحب بلده على طريقته ومنقدرش نزايد على حد..
مطالل اللى فى التحرير واضحة..عارفه ايه يا فراشة ؟
رجوع هيبتنا وقوتنا وارادتنا..موش كارهين اوى اوى سيادة الرئيس ولا بنشخصه فى هيئة بلد كبير وعظيم زى مصر..
هو زى اى رئيس..حكم مصر..والمفترض انه مواطن وماسك الحكم بشكل وظيفى..أقسم على الإخلاص والأمانة والعدل..
ماعملش..دا صحيح واللا موش صحيح يا فراشة؟ جاوبينى..
استنناه 30 سنة..عمل كل اللى اللى نفسه فيه هو والشلة والأسرة..
وتعبنا وافتقرنا والتعليم بقى سىء جدا..والحالة الإجتماعية انحدرت
جه الوقت اللى بنقول فيه كفاية..تنحى..وهو خلاص ماشى بعد كام شهر..هاتفرق معاه فى ايه ؟
ومين يقدر ارادة مين..؟
ممكن هاتقوليلى هاتفرق معانا..هاقولك آه
هاتفرق كتير جدا
الوقت والتحرك والشعبية الحالية والإرادة..وكفاية بقى يا فراشة
وان كان حد المفروض يتنازل يبقى هو..
كل دا وأنا بحب الرئيس مبارك..وموش هازهق أقول كدا..
لكن فرق كبير جدا بين بجد انى اكون خايفة على مصلحتى وبين انى اكون خايفة على مصلحة المجموع..
مصر لا تقارن ابدا بأى شخص ولا بأى مجاملات
يبقى مطالب الناس يا فراشة هى تنحى الرئيس فقط وأولا..وبعد كدا سقف المطالب معروف وهايتعرف..
أيوة يا فراشة..من حق الشعب دستوريا موش دستوريا فعل كل شىء..الشعب نفسه اللى بيحط الدستور..
دا رأيى ولست خبيرة..
سؤالك التالى..دفاع الجيش..هو الجيش بيدافع عن النظام ؟
الجيش محايد وموقفه محترم وكويس جدا ..والجيش فاهم شرعية الثورة..وشرعية الدستور أعتقد سقطت لكن احنا برضو ناس بتوع واجب وبنقول الدستور والرئيس..ساعات بنحب يكون عندنا شوية إفراط وندلع الناس مفيش مشاكل..
أما سؤالك الخطير..هل الناس دى بتحب مصر ؟
عندك أدنى شك ؟!!!
كلنا بنحب مصر...موش حب إرادى يا فراشة..
اللى متخيل ان وطنه موش مزروع فيه يبقى واهم..
هو بيحب بلده بوعى وبدون وعى..
أما الظرف الراهن فطبعا اثبت اننا بنحب بلدنا وأظهر معدنا وماحدش يقدر يزايد على الناس دى اللى شافت أصدقائها وأحبائها بيموتوا ادام عنيهم وماخفوش واستمروا..وممكن يموتوا فى أى لحظة؟
تفتكرى دى غوغاء ..هوجة؟
وحتى لو كانوا دخلوا الموضوع بيقدموا رجل وبيأخروا التانية دلوقتى بقى احساسهم بالثورة وبحبهم لبلادهم أضعاف مضاعفة وهو دا العمق الشعبى الجماهيرى..
ربما بدأ الموضوع فكرة وهزار..ربما
لكن دلوقتى بقى ايه..وايه اللى حصل..وايه اللى تغير لغاية دلوقتى وكنتوا بتعتبروه من الأحلام..ومين مات ومين انصاب ؟!!
دلوقتى الثورة دى مابقتش مقتصرة على الشباب الأوائل انما جرت حاليا معاها كل الفئات وكل المقهورين وحتى الأغنياء والمرفهين
ودلوقتى دخل الموظفين والأطباء والأساتذة والمعلمين ..وبيزيدوا وبيزيدوا
هى دى الثورة يا فراشة
وهو دا الوعى الجمعى والعمق الشعبى الإجتماعى..ودا الهدف الأوحد
تحرير مصر..
كلنا بنحب مصر يا فراشة
تحيا مصر
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

يا احمد و يا زيزو انا برضه مش مرتاحة من اللي بيحصل ده
في حاجات بتحصل بجد من وراء الناس
والجيش شكله مش فاهم الناس ولا مطالبهم وبيحاول بس يهديهم وهو عارف ان كده بيزيد نارهم اكتر
مطلب الناس الاول والاساسي رحيله
وبعدين ايه اللي يضمن انهم فعلا ينفذوا الوعود اللي عمالين يوعدوا بيها
طيب ابسط وعد فين المعتقلين اللي من 25 يناير
واللي وعدوا انهم يروحوا بيوتهم
الموضوع كده مش مطمن خالص
وقلبي خايف اوي من اللي جاي
ربنا يستر علي المتظاهرين في التحرير
يا رب خيب ظني يا رب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مساء الخير يا فراشة..
> ازيك..يارب تكونى بخير وأسرتك الكريمة
> اسمحيلى أدردش معاكى شوية فى مدخلاتك الصادقة دى اللى بستشعرها طالعة من قلبك أوى..
> وصدقينى يا فراشة كلنا بتمر علينا لحظات حيرة كبيرة...وقلق..وخوف..
> كلنا ساعات بنبقى برأى ورأى آخر..
> وبرغم ذلك برضو أنا شايفه دا علامة صحية بتعنى فعلا اننا بنحب بلدنا كلنا وموش عارفيين نقدملها ايه ولكن فى النهاية بنتمنى لها السلامة..لاسك فى كدا..
> يبقى الحيرة طبيعية..والإختلاف وليس الخلاف هنا طبيعى برضو..كل واحد بيحب بلده على طريقته ومنقدرش نزايد على حد..
> مطالل اللى فى التحرير واضحة..عارفه ايه يا فراشة ؟
> رجوع هيبتنا وقوتنا وارادتنا..موش كارهين اوى اوى سيادة الرئيس ولا بنشخصه فى هيئة بلد كبير وعظيم زى مصر..
> ...


طييـب

----------


## اليمامة

> طييـب


طيب ايه يا زيزو..ههههههه
طمنى..

----------


## اليمامة

طيب يا جماعة ..
بجد انتوا شايفين انهم المفروض يمشوا بقى
وان الرئيس تنحى
ان المطالب اتحققت وانكم واثقين فى كدا
وان الجيش هايؤازر؟
بجد مطمنين وواثقين ؟
واللاشاغلكم بس وقف الحال اللى بتوصفوه..
بعيدا عن الثقة فى الدولة؟
أصلها هاتفرق كتير اوى

----------


## ابن البلد

> *حقيقي محتارة*
> *الكل مش سامع غير صوت نفسه*
> *الكل شايف نفسه صح وغيره غلط*
> *عطلت نهائياً لغة الحوار وعلا صوت العند والمكابرة من الجميع*
> *مطالب اللى في التحرير مالهاش سقف*
> *مش عارفة .. هل من حق الشعب دستورياً إسقاط نظام منتخب قبل إنتهاء مدته ؟؟*
> *هل دفاع الجيش عن النظام دفاع عن الشرعية الدستورية؟*
> *هل الناس دي فعلاً بتحب مصر؟*


بيجبوا مصر 
بس من وجهة نظر غريبة شوية 
وجهة نظر نفس النظام الحاكم

----------


## ابن البلد

> طيب يا جماعة ..
> بجد انتوا شايفين انهم المفروض يمشوا بقى
> وان الرئيس تنحى
> ان المطالب اتحققت وانكم واثقين فى كدا
> وان الجيش هايؤازر؟
> بجد مطمنين وواثقين ؟
> واللاشاغلكم بس وقف الحال اللى بتوصفوه..
> بعيدا عن الثقة فى الدولة؟
> أصلها هاتفرق كتير اوى


أنا واثق في القوات المسلحة وفي ضمانه 
لتنفيذ كل المطالب 

 اللي مش واثق يخليه واقف لحد ما يشعر بثقة أو بعدم الأمان

الجيش المفروض هيقول بيانه الثالث
واعتقد أن الجيش لن يعطي أكثر من ذلك

وأنا كمان واثقة جدا..
وعارفة انهم بينفذوا الأوامر
الحالية والقادمة..
بتق فيها كمؤسسة بتؤدى واجبها على ما يرام

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا احمد و يا زيزو انا برضه مش مرتاحة من اللي بيحصل ده
> في حاجات بتحصل بجد من وراء الناس
> والجيش شكله مش فاهم الناس ولا مطالبهم وبيحاول بس يهديهم وهو عارف ان كده بيزيد نارهم اكتر
> مطلب الناس الاول والاساسي رحيله
> وبعدين ايه اللي يضمن انهم فعلا ينفذوا الوعود اللي عمالين يوعدوا بيها
> طيب ابسط وعد فين المعتقلين اللي من 25 يناير
> واللي وعدوا انهم يروحوا بيوتهم
> الموضوع كده مش مطمن خالص
> وقلبي خايف اوي من اللي جاي
> ...


اللي جاي أكيد أصعب

هما دلوقتي متجمعين حولين القصر الجمهوري وبيقولوا عايزين نفرض سيطرتنا عليه 
على الرغم من معرفتهم بعدم وجود الرئيس في القصر

فهل منطقي أن يسيطر المعارضين على القصر الجمهوري


هل منطقي أن يحرق المتظاهرين مبنى المحافظة من منطلق أن المظاهرة سلميه ؟

تدخل الجيش
شيء يصعب معرفة نتائجه

----------


## أم أحمد

> اللي جاي أكيد أصعب
> 
> هما دلوقتي متجمعين حولين القصر الجمهوري وبيقولوا عايزين نفرض سيطرتنا عليه 
> على الرغم من معرفتهم بعدم وجود الرئيس في القصر
> 
> فهل منطقي أن يسيطر المعارضين على القصر الجمهوري
> 
> 
> هل منطقي أن يحرق المتظاهرين مبنى المحافظة من منطلق أن المظاهرة سلميه ؟
> ...


انا ده اللي مش قادرة افهمه
ايه الهدف من السيطرة علي القصور في القاهرة واسكندرية
وهو اكيد مش في مصر اصلاااا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> طيب يا جماعة ..
> بجد انتوا شايفين انهم المفروض يمشوا بقى
> وان الرئيس تنحى
> ان المطالب اتحققت وانكم واثقين فى كدا
> وان الجيش هايؤازر؟
> بجد مطمنين وواثقين ؟
> واللاشاغلكم بس وقف الحال اللى بتوصفوه..
> بعيدا عن الثقة فى الدولة؟
> أصلها هاتفرق كتير اوى


وقف الحال ؟؟ انا بكلمك دلوقتى يا ندى وبيتى فيه اقل من مية جنيه ومش عارفة اجيب فلوس من وقت بداية الثورة وعندى التزامات كتير متأخرة ومع كل دا مش مهم ماحدش بيموت من الجوع وحتى ان متنا برضو مش مهم بس لازم نموت لسبب وجيه ومانموتش للا شئ 
اللى انا عاوزاه دلوقتى شرعية دستورية مش شرعية ثورية ... انتقال سلمى وامن والاهم مدنى للسلطة فى مصر وبكل اللى اتعمل امبارح سواء من خطاب الرئيس 
وضمان الجيش لكل اللى جاء فيه انا مستريحة ومطمنة ان كل حاجة هاتتنفذ

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> طييـب


ان كلنا بنحب مصر يا ندى  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

والسيطرة علي مبني التليفزيون ومنع الناس من دخوله
هدف المتظاهرين منه ايه؟؟؟
يكونوا هما اللي هيلقوا بيان منه ولا ايه
انا بجد مش فاهمة ايه اللي بيحصل ده؟؟؟
يا رب استر وعدي الازمة دي علي خير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> والسيطرة علي مبني التليفزيون ومنع الناس من دخوله
> هدف المتظاهرين منه ايه؟؟؟
> يكونوا هما اللي هيلقوا بيان منه ولا ايه
> انا بجد مش فاهمة ايه اللي بيحصل ده؟؟؟
> يا رب استر وعدي الازمة دي علي خير





> ايه ده هو اللي اذاع البيان مذيع في التليفزيون ومش الجيش
> في حاجة بتحصل في الخفاء واحنا مش عارفينها
> ازاي اصلا بيان عسكري يذيعه رجل مدني
> وفين الجيش بقيييييي دلوقتي؟؟؟؟


الجيش اساسا موجود لحمايه الشرعيه يا ام احمد يعنى لحمايه الدستور وغيره  وظع الجيش هو وضع انتقالى لتسليم السلطه بصوره امنه وده لى حاولت اوضحو فى  الردود بتاعتى من اول الموضوع و دلوقتى الجيش ديما بيظهر بصوره مسناده  الشعب اوننا اخوات وسمن على عسل علشان ميحصلش تدخل اجنبى من بره ويبان ان  الوضع تحت السيطره بس الجيش مش هتهاون مع الشعب لو اصر على موقفه وهتبقى  مشكله اكبر وياريت نتعامل مع الجيش اتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب لان عنده القدره  انه يفضى ميدان التحرير و اى مكان على ارض جمهوريه مصر العربيه بس حتى  الان بيتعامل بالسلم مع الناس وبنقلهم اننا اخواتهم والمفروض المتظاهرين  يفهمو ان الجيش لو اخد قرار ان ده عصيان مدنى عام هيتعامل بمدا النظام  الثورى وهو جزا من الانقلاب العسكرى او يكاد هو وهو الغاء الدستور بالكامل  وفرض قوانين الجيش كامله وبيتهيالى ان ده اول خطوه فعلا اخدها الرئيس حسنى  مبارك وهو توليه الجيش زمام الامور وهيبقى كل المطالب الى الناس طالبت بيها  ضاعت فى الهوا وهتطبق الاحاكم العرفيه وهتبقى ظاطط بقى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> والسيطرة علي مبني التليفزيون ومنع الناس من دخوله
> هدف المتظاهرين منه ايه؟؟؟
> يكونوا هما اللي هيلقوا بيان منه ولا ايه
> انا بجد مش فاهمة ايه اللي بيحصل ده؟؟؟
> يا رب استر وعدي الازمة دي علي خير


إنها الثورة حينما تصبح بلا عقل يا سيدتى ...
وفى هذه اللحظة تحديدا تجلت نقطة ضعف ثورتنا بكل وضوح الا وهى غياب قائد لها حتى من ادعوا انه مفجرها (وائل غنيم) تنازل عن قيادته لها 
وأقر بضعف تأثيره على كل تلك الجماهير الان ...حقا لا نملك الان سوى الدعاء ..لكِ الله يا مصر

----------


## حمادو

السيطرة على مبنى التليفزيون الرسمى معناه ان الثورة أصبحت أقوى من النظام فعليا لا قولا, وبكده يقدروا يخرسوا صوت النظام.
والزحف تجاه قصر الرئاسة مش علشان يشيلوا مبارك من على الكرسى وانما علشان يدوا رسالة لمبارك أيا كان أن المتظاهرين بالفعل غير مستعدين للتفاوض إلا بعد رحيله.

وبعدين فين الشجاعة فى تسجيل حوار مهم زي دا؟ يفترض انه لو كان راجل شجاع فعلا زي ما قال انه يسجل الحوار حي.

كمان يعني ماحدش اخد باله انه بعد اعطائه بعض صلاحياته لعمر سليمان انه قال فيما معناه ان عمر سليمان مايقدرش يعمل حاجة مؤثرة بالصلاحيات دي! يعني الراجل لم يتنحى بل بالعكس طلع لسانه للجميع وذل الجميع وحرق اعصاب الجميع فى خطاب مسجل فى الاساس. 
دي لعبة أعصاب مش باين فيها اي حسن نية لا منه ولا من المفكرين حواليه.

أما الجيش فمستحيل أنه يتدخل عسكريا ضد المتظاهرين لان دا هايعني مذبحة...ورقة وفزاعة الجيش عاملة زي ورقة الامكانيات النووية لاسرائيل, ورقة محروقة هاتحرق صاحبها قبل ما هاتحرق أي حد تانى فى حالة استخدامها.

----------


## قلب مصر

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRMWThKFGTc


اسمح لي أخي الفاضل يراع
لأهمية الفيديو الذي أحضرته وما به من حقائق
أن أظهره على النحو التالي
مع كتابة نص الحوار لمن لا يرغب في مشاهدته  :xmas 1: 




هذه هي حقيقة نظام مبارك

أكثر من ثلاثمائة شخصا قضوا نحبهم خلال الأربع عشرة يوما الماضية
وفقا لما ذكرته منظمة مراقبة حقوق الإنسان
Human Rights Watch
ولا توجد تسجيلات مصورة لوفاتهم
ووفقا لجريد "وول ستريت" ما يقرب من 1300 شخصا تم اعتقالهم
نقلا عن تقديرات من جانب الجمعيات المصرية لحقوق الإنسان
بعض هؤلاء المعتقلين سيتم الإفراج عنهم
لكن البعض الآخر مازالوا محتجزين
لا نعلم أين يتم احتجازهم ؟ ولا نعلم ماذا حدث لهم ؟
ووفقا لمراسل جريدة نيويورك تايمز
والذي تم اعتقاله بواسطة الشرطة السرية منذ عدة أيام
كان يسمع أصوات المعتقلين المصريين
يتم ضربهم وتعذيبهم ، ويعلوا صراخهم من شدة الألم
هذه هي حقيقة نظام مبارك
الدماء تلطخ أيدي رجال هذا النظام
والسؤال الآن 
هل حقا هؤلا هم من سيقومون بالتغيير المنشود ؟
ستستمعون في خلال لحظات لمراسلنا من واشنطن
وكذلك اللقاء مع القيادي المعارض د. محمد البرادعي
لكن سنبدأ أولا كما اعتدنا بفقرة
"اجعلهم دائما صادقين"
سنبدأ بالأكاذيب التي اعتادت الحكومة المصرية قولها بشكل مستمر
لا نجد تعبيرا مناسبا أكثر من أن الحكومة المصرية
بلغت المدى في الكذب
ولا نجد ما نقوله غير ذلك لوصف أقوال هذه الحكومة
لأن ما يقولونه يسير في الاتجاه المعاكس تماما لأفعالهم
أكاذيبهم كانت على مدى سنوات وربما عقود
ولكنا سنحاول التركيز على بعض هذه الأكاذيب التي سمعناها
في الأيام القليلة الماضية
نائب الرئيس عمر سليمان
كان التابع الأمين لمبارك لسنوات عديدة
وكان مديرا لجهاز المخابرات
قال أن الحكومة قابلت شكاوى المتظاهرين بصدر رحب
وقال أنه يتواصل مع قادة المعارضة
بينما كان يقول هذا
أقولها بصراحة بينما كان سليمان يحرك شفتيه 
ويقول التصريحات على التلفزيون المصري
وكذلك على قناة "ايه بي سي" الإخبارية
في هذه الاثناء كانت قوات الشرطة السرية
مازالت تقوم باعتقال المعارضين
وكان البلطجية يقتحمون مكاتب
جمعيات حقوق الإنسان
كانوا يحولون المكاتب إلى حطام
ويعتقلون مراقبي حقوق الإنسان

وبالتأكيد الرؤية غير واضحة
لفهم ما تقوم به هذه الحكومة حاليا
غير التقاط بعض الصور على شاشات 
التلفزيون المصري الواقع تحت سيطرة الحكومة
الحكومة المصرية نفت تورطها
في عملية هجوم العصابات على المتظاهرين
السلميين والمراسلين الصحافيين
قالوا أنهم ليس لديهم فكرة عن كيفية حدوث هذا
لكن قوات الجيش كانت تقف هناك دون تتدخل
لقد رأيت هذا بأم عيني ، الكل شاهد على هذا
وعندما تيقنوا أن جموع المتظاهرين
لم تكن لتنهزم أمام العصابات
وعاد المراسلون الصحفيون للعمل مرة أخرى
فجأة تدخلت قوات الجيش
أطلقوا بعض الطلقات في الهواء
ونشروا بعض الأسلاك الشائكة
تمكنوا حينها من السيطرة على العصابات المهاجمة
الحكومة المصرية قالت
أن قوات الجيش لم تود أن تنحاز لأحد الجبهتين
لكن في الواقع
كانت قوات الجيش منحازة لأحد الجبهتين
كانت قوات الجيش تقوم بتفتيش المتظاهرين السلمييين
المعارضين لنظام مبارك
بينما كانوا لا يفتشون العصابات التي تدعي تأييد مبارك
عندما هبطوا على ميدان التحرير

وكذلك على الرغم من تأكيد الحكومة المصرية على حرية الصحافيين
في التغطية الإعلامية لما يحدث في مصر بكل حرية
إلا أننا علمنا من اللجنة العالمية لحماية الصحافيين
أنه تم اعتقال أكثر من 26 صحافيا
منذ نهاية الأسبوع الماضي فقط
منذ يوم الجمعة الماضية فقط
ليرتفع العدد الإجمالي منذ بداية الأحداث 
ليصل إلى 71 صحافيا

وهذه هي الأعداد التي تم التمكن من حصرها
كيف يمكن أن نتخيل أن هذا النظام
الذي يعتمد على قوانين الطوارئ لمدة ثلاثين عاما
كيف سيتحول فجأة إلى نظام يتبنة الشفافية والديمقراطية ؟
قانون الطوارئ هذا يسمح للحكومة المصرية
بالقبض على أي إنسان وفي أي وقت

دعونا نرى ماذا حدث مع المذيعة
كاندي كرول
في حوارها بالأمس على سي إن إن 
مع رئيس وزراء هذه الحكومة
حول نقطة اعتقال الصحافيين


- سيادة رئيس الوزراء مراسلونا من القاهرة يقولون
أنه بينما تقومون بالتفاوض حول عملية الانتقال الديمقراطي
ما تزالون تقبضون على العناصر المحلية والدولية
من نشطاء حقوق الإنسان والصحافيين
لماذا تقومون بالقبض عليهم
- لا أفهمك ...... بصراحة ، لا أفهمك
- لقد بلغنا ، أنكم تعتقلون نشطاء حقوق الإنسان والصحفيين لماذا
- عفوا ، لا أسمعك بصورة واضحة
فجأة ظهرت مشاكل في الصوت
وأصبح لا يستطيع السمع ؟؟؟
بعد عدة دقائق ، حاولت كاندي مرة أخرى
- دعني أسألك مرة أخرى عن الاعتقالات التي تقوم بها الشرطة العسكرية
- لماذا تقومون بهذه الاعتقالات ؟
- شفيق : تسألين عن ماذا ؟
- اسألك عن اعتقال نشطاء حقوق الإنسان لماذا تعتقلوهم
- آآآآه ... ها 
لنتحدث بصراحة ، هذه حوادث غير مقصودة على الإطلاق عزيزتي


غير مقصودة على الإطلاق عزيزتي ؟!!!!!!!
هذه كانت الإجابة في نهاية الأمر
هذه إجابة بوليسية بالطبع
بعض التقديرات تقول أن تعداد قوات
وزارة الداخلية المرعبة
يبلغ 1.5 مليونا
من بينهم الشرطة السرية – المخبرين – والبلطجية
الرجل الذي كان يدير جهاز المخابرات
هو الآن نائب الرئيس في مصر
ويقولون أن الأمر لم يكن مقصودا على الإطلاق ؟؟؟؟؟


يوم الخميس بينما كانت الحكومة تتحدث
عن اللقاء بشخصيات من المعارضة
كان يقوم تسعة من شباب المتظاهرين باللقاء مع د. محمد البرادعي
في هذه الليلة ، تم اعتقال المتظاهرين التسع




والحدق يفهم بقى بعد الفيديو والكلام دا
تفويض يعني ايه ...........

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طيب يا جماعة ..
> بجد انتوا شايفين انهم المفروض يمشوا بقى
> وان الرئيس تنحى
> ان المطالب اتحققت وانكم واثقين فى كدا
> وان الجيش هايؤازر؟
> بجد مطمنين وواثقين ؟
> واللاشاغلكم بس وقف الحال اللى بتوصفوه..
> بعيدا عن الثقة فى الدولة؟
> أصلها هاتفرق كتير اوى


الثورة لازم تستمر يا ندى ولو هنموت من الجوع .. و مين قال ان مفيش فينا ناس كانوا بيموتوا من الجوع قبل الثورة اصلا؟
انا مش واثقة في اي حاجة يقولها هذا النظام .. لازم الثورة تفضل حتى تحقيق المطالب كاملة 
ده رأيي..

----------


## فراشة

*حسني مبارك دلوقت موقفه واضح*
*كل هدفه خروج آمن من السلطة دون محاكمه*
*وأعتقد إن دا إللى بيعمله الجيش دلوقت*
*الجيش مش هيخون الرئيس لأنه منهم*
*ولا هينقلب على الشعب علشان مايخسرش ثقته*
*لكن في الوقت المناسب وبعد تأمين خروج الرئيس*
*هيعمل إنقلاب متفق عليه وينهي الموقف*
*وتحكم البلاد عسكرياً حتى موعد الإنتخابات*
*ممكن يكون الكلام دا صح وممكن غلط.. لكن أعتقد إن دا سيناريو  بيتجهزله*

----------


## ابن البلد

> الثورة لازم تستمر يا ندى ولو هنموت من الجوع .. و مين قال ان مفيش فينا ناس كانوا بيموتوا من الجوع قبل الثورة اصلا؟
> انا مش واثقة في اي حاجة يقولها هذا النظام .. لازم الثورة تفضل حتى تحقيق المطالب كاملة 
> ده رأيي..


لكن أيه اللي واثقة فيه ؟

المفروض الحقيقة أن النظام اللي لا يثق في المتظاهرين 
 :: 

عايزين تفويض لعمر سليمان
أصبح في تفويض

عايزين ضمان الجيش
أصبح في ضمان من الجيش

لا اللي قال الضمان ده التلفزيون واحنا مش بنصدق الناس دي يبقه دي لعبة ليه الجيش مقالش البيان

طلع الجيش وقال البيان

لا أحنا عايزين محاكمة للرئيس أولا بعد تنحيه

وثانيا تشكيل وزارة نقوم نحن بتشكيلها 


مين اللي بيغير كلامه في المرحلة الحالية 

ولو كان النظام من وجهة النظر انه يغير في كلامه في كل المراحل

فهل من الطبيعي أن نستخدم الأسلوب الخاطئ لتخلي عنه ؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> *حسني مبارك دلوقت موقفه واضح*
> *كل هدفه خروج آمن من السلطة دون محاكمه*
> *وأعتقد إن دا إللى بيعمله الجيش دلوقت*
> *الجيش مش هيخون الرئيس لأنه منهم*
> *ولا هينقلب على الشعب علشان مايخسرش ثقته*
> *لكن في الوقت المناسب وبعد تأمين خروج الرئيس*
> *هيعمل إنقلاب متفق عليه وينهي الموقف*
> *وتحكم البلاد عسكرياً حتى موعد الإنتخابات*
> *ممكن يكون الكلام دا صح وممكن غلط.. لكن أعتقد إن دا سيناريو  بيتجهزله*


أنا شايف أنه ممكن السيناريو ده يكون فعلا ممكن وجاهز لتنفيذه يمكن من بكره 

والجيش عمره ما كان خيال مآته يا حمادو ولا فزاعة زي ما بتقول 
وأعتقد أن البيان الثالث هيكون له دور

----------


## اليمامة

> وقف الحال ؟؟ انا بكلمك دلوقتى يا ندى وبيتى فيه اقل من مية جنيه ومش عارفة اجيب فلوس من وقت بداية الثورة وعندى التزامات كتير متأخرة ومع كل دا مش مهم ماحدش بيموت من الجوع وحتى ان متنا برضو مش مهم بس لازم نموت لسبب وجيه ومانموتش للا شئ 
> اللى انا عاوزاه دلوقتى شرعية دستورية مش شرعية ثورية ... انتقال سلمى وامن والاهم مدنى للسلطة فى مصر وبكل اللى اتعمل امبارح سواء من خطاب الرئيس 
> وضمان الجيش لكل اللى جاء فيه انا مستريحة ومطمنة ان كل حاجة هاتتنفذ


طب أنا بكلمك يا جيهان وموش معايا خالص..وعايزة أجيب الدوا..ايه رأيك ؟
وحسنة قليلة بقى تمنع بلاووى كتيرة  :: 
لله يا محسنيين لله
تفتكرى لو بعتت للرئيس دلوقتى يسلفنى 100 جنية أجيب علبة دوا ممكن يدينى من ال70 مليار بتوعه ؟!!
هيوافق..أصل أنا عارفة انه راجل طيب وكريم..فعلا موش هذار..إلا فى الكرسى..كرسى العرش..والمرتبات..والوظايف..
أنا كمان يا جيهان صدقينى باحلم باللى انتى بتقوليه..
بتمنى بس صدق الوعود
وكمان خايفة على ناس مننا تموت
هل دا كتير؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*رسالة من سائق تاكسى إلى من أشعل ثورة الشباب*


by Mohamed Mustafa Zidan on Tuesday, 08 February 2011 at 16:07

*ركبت تاكسى و بقوله عايز أروح شارع "..." لو سمحت*

*قالى ياباشا بلاش الشارع دا علشان الشارع مقفول و فيه مظاهرات ، عارف ياباشا وربنا العيال دى شكلها يفرح*

*قلتله يا عم أنا مش باشا أنا شاب على قدى من بتوع الفيسبوك و ماليش أى صلة بالباشا*

*قالى الفيسبوك ؟؟؟ أنت بتدخل على البتاع دا؟؟؟*
*أنت تعرفهم ؟؟؟   والله العظيم؟؟؟* 
*طيب  وحياة ربنا لتقولهم أننا معاهم ، قولهم ربنا يباركلنا فيكوا شيلتوا الخوف  من قلوبنا دا الواحد ماكانش بيعرف "يكـح" ، و هو أنا كنت أعرف أتكلم معاك  كده ؟؟؟ طول عمرنا راضيين بالذل و المهانة ، ياباشا دا أنا كنت بحلم الآقى  ظابط شرطة يعاملنى بطريقة محترمة ، ياباشا القاضى ابنه قاضى و الظابط ابنه  ضابط و هما فى دايرة واحنا مدفونين تحت و مش هنطلع أبدا.* 

*قلتله  يا أسطى بقالى يومين بتكلم مع ناس متعلمين تعليم عالى بحاول أقنعهم بأن  اللى عمل كدا و اللى لسه فى الميدان مش جواسيس ولا عملا من بره مصر و مش  عايزين يخربوها ، عارف يا أسطى كان نفسى يكون معايا كاميرا و أصورك وأنت  بتقول كدا علشان  تخفف على الشباب اللى شايل ذنب مش ذنبه و علشان يفهموا ان  الكل معاهم.*

*قالى تصدق يا أخى انا اللى  عايز أصورك و أحط صورتك على التاكسى  و أفتخر بيكوا، بص لو تعرفهم بجد  قولهم انى معاهم و عرفهم ان مصدر رزقى الوحيد هو التاكسى ده ، و قعدت 8  أيام راكنه قدام البيت و مش لاقى آكل أنا و عيالى و بردوا مبسوط بيهم ، يا  باشا أصل دا فساد سنين لااازم نقف مع بعض كلنا علشان نشيله ، قولهم معلش  كان نفسى أكون معاهم بس مش معايا فلوس أجيلكوا الميدان و عندى عيلين  تعبانين و مرميين فى البيت و بجرى على علاجهم ، قولهم أن كل القرى و الريف  معاكوا بس حالهم تعبــــــــــــــان لدرجة أنهم مش قادرين يوصلوا صوتهم.*
*يـــــــــــــــــا  أخـــــــــــــــــــــــى و النــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبى  لتــــــــــــــــــــوصلهم كـــــــــــــــــــــــــلامى دا  تكـــــــــــــسب ثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواب*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مداخلات كثيره جميله قراتها مؤخرا .. 
ابدا بكلام فراشه : 




> مش عارفة .. هل من حق الشعب دستورياً إسقاط نظام منتخب قبل إنتهاء مدته ؟؟
> هل دفاع الجيش عن النظام دفاع عن الشرعية الدستورية؟
> هل الناس دي فعلاً بتحب مصر؟


طبعا وقطعا وحزما ..من حق الشعب 
وهكلمك برضه من وجهه نظر دستوريه عشان يكون كلامي منطقيا مش كلام ثوري وخلاص 
الماده الثالثه من الدستور تقول بان (( الشعب مصدر السلطات )) 
كل السطات في الدوله لها مرجعيه واحده وهي الشعب المصري 
والان الشعب لايريد مبارك للحكم باي شكل من الاشكال .. 
اذا سقطت شرعيته (دستوريا ) واصبحت كل قراراته بعد 25 يناير غير سليمه 
والتي من بينها تعيين سليمان وشفيق .. 
حتي استقباله لبعض الشخصيات الخارجيه ..يستقبلها بشكل شخصي لابصفته ممثل عن مصر 
دلوقتي : نسال عن دور الجيش : 
الجيش ياسيدتي وظيفته واحده لاتتبدل 
وهي حمايه الشرعيه في داخل البلاد والخفاظ علي الامن القومي للبلاد 
والشرعيه الان في يد الشعب المصري 
وسبب كل التظاهرات والاعتصامات في مصر قااااااطبه ..
هو وجود حسني مبارك في رئاسه الجمهوريه 
ومع كل محاولات مبارك ونظامه افراغ الثوره من محتوياتها وشرعيتها ..لم تنجح 
اذن اصبح الرئيس مبارك نفسه ..خطر علي البلاد باعتبار بان وجوده يضر بالامن القومي للبلاد 
وهنا : لابد فورا للجيش المصري ان يقبض علي حسني مبارك ..الذي سقطت شرعيته 

اذا كان صحيحا ..فما الذي يمنع الجيش من فعل ذلك ؟؟ 
هذا سؤال يتبادر الي الذهن طبعا 
ييمنع الجيش سببين : 

1- مبارك هو الحاكم العسكري العام للبلاد ... 


شوفتي الفزوره المباركيه العظيمه التي لاتراها الا غندنا فقط !!!!! 

2- مبارك احد رجال الجيش واحد رموزه في 73 ..وبالتالي القبض عليه او تنحيته فيه اهانه للمؤسسه العسكريه 
وهكذا قال سليمان صراحه ( اهانه للمؤسسه العسكريه ) 

الان الجيش المصري عليه الحسم 
وظني بل واعتقادي انه سينحاز الي الشعب 
وسيخرج الجيش اليوم او غدا ليعلن بان مبارك تمت تنحيته عن رئاسه البلاد ..وسليمان ايضا تمت تنحيته عن منصبه 
استجابه لرغبات الشعب المصري .. 
بعد ان يتم هذا (ان شاء الله ) نتكلم عنه في مداخله اخري بقي

بس ابشركم ..وايشر نفسي قبلكم ومغكم وبعدكم .. 


بان الثوره المصريه نجحت ..وان سليمان ولا مبارك لن نراهم بعد اليوم

----------


## اليمامة

> *رسالة من سائق تاكسى إلى من أشعل ثورة الشباب*
> 
> 
> by Mohamed Mustafa Zidan on Tuesday, 08 February 2011 at 16:07
> 
> *ركبت تاكسى و بقوله عايز أروح شارع "..." لو سمحت*
> 
> *قالى ياباشا بلاش الشارع دا علشان الشارع مقفول و فيه مظاهرات ، عارف ياباشا وربنا العيال دى شكلها يفرح*
> 
> ...


فكرتينى يا سارة ...
يوم الخميس نزلت الشغل..
وركبت التاكسى..وبعدين واحنا بنمر من ادام القوة العاملة..لقينا طوابير وناس بالعبيط..
فبسأله بقوله..المظاهرات على أشدها..
قالى لأ يا أستاذة 
دى تقديمات القوة العاملة ..انتى ماسمعتيش الإعلان ؟
قولتله إعلان ايه؟
قالى الإعلان بتاع الوظايف والفلوس اللى عملتها الحكومة
قلت له..دا فعلا صح
قالى من يومين طلعت اشاعة وكانت الناس هنا هاتقطع بعضها..بس دلوقتى أهم بيقدموا الأوراق وبيجروا ..يمكن..
قلتله يارب..
طيب انت ايه رأيك يعنى فى اللى بيحصل دا وبالذات فى ميدان التحرير؟
رد عليا..وقف حال والله يا أستاذة..هما عيال رجالة آه..بس وقفوا حالنا..
وقفوا حالك انت ليه بس..هو انت فى ميدان التحرير؟
قالى من التليفزيون واللى بنشوفه
قلت له انت بتسمع ايه
قالى المصرية
ضحكت فى سرى وسكتت
وبعدين كمل..قالى أنا بكالوريوس تجارة 85 
قدمت فى كل المسابقات والتوظيفات اللى كانوا بيعلنوا عنها..والله ما سبت ولا فرصة..وكنت بشترى الجرايد واتابع
تصدقى يا أستاذة ولا وظيفة جاتلى
اتألمت اوى بصراحة وكمل..وبعدين سافرت السعودية بعد ما زهقت..أحلى حاجة انى حجيت وأنا صغير كدا وكفاية الناس تقولى يا حاج..ورجعت ..لقيت العيشة غالية والفلوساتصرفت..ماحيلتيش غير البيت اللى عايش فيه انا ومراتى وولادى وليا اخت كمان انا اللى بعولها من كله..اعمل ايه والظروف صعبة اوى..حتى التاكسى دا انا شغال عليه موش بتاعى..
يا أستاذة الحرامية دول بهدلونا بالذات أحمد عز دا..دا مكانش حيلته من 10 سنين غير 20 مليون جنية..جاب منين المليارات دى كلها..منهم لله..
قلت..يارب..معلش..مصر حلوة يا حاج..وان شاء الله هاتبقى أحلى..
قالى..دى البلد اللى حمت سيدنا ابراهيم وسكت
قلت له..يبقى موش هاتقدرتحمينا..
قربنا نوصل..
قلتله..اتفضل " الحساب "
قالى ..خلى يا أستاذة
ربنا يخليك ..متشكرة اوى..اتفضل
والله تخلى يا أستاذة..
معلش معلش..اتفضل..ربنا يعزك..
سألنى ..متعرفيش حد عايزيعمل أبونيه..
كنا وصلنا..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

تعقيبا ايضا علي كلام اختي الكريمه جيهان : 
المتظاهرين لم يذهبو الي القصر للقبض علي مبارك او حرقه او حرق القصر ..القصر ملكا لنا وليس له 
ولكن هي اخر مايذهبون اليه من اماكن سياديه في الدوله 
وهو اخطر الاماكن واكبرها ..وبذلك سيجبر الجيش فورا علي الاستجابه (الكامله ) لرغبات الشعب المصري العظيم 
وفورا بلا مماطلات وبلا توريات كما يفعل مبارك والاعلان سيكون كالاتي : تنحيه مبارك وسليمان 
ويقود البلاد المجلس الاعلي للجيش .. او يسلمو السلطه الي ماهر عبد الواحد 
رئيس المحكمه الدستوريه العليا (وهذه منتهي امل كل مصري الان ) بشكل مؤقت 

شعرت بقشعريره في جسدي ودموع متحجره في عيني  
حين رايت ملايين التحرير يهتفون بصوت مرعب يكاد يصل اليه في قصره  ؛ 

عالقصر ..رايحين 
شهدا ..ملايين  

وهم بالفعل الان حوالي 15 او 20 الف حول قصر العروبه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تعقيبا ايضا علي كلام اختي الكريمه جيهان : 
> المتظاهرين لم يذهبو الي القصر للقبض علي مبارك او حرقه او حرق القصر ..القصر ملكا لنا وليس له 
> ولكن هي اخر مايذهبون اليه من اماكن سياديه في الدوله 
> وهو اخطر الاماكن واكبرها ..وبذلك سيجبر الجيش فورا علي الاستجابه (الكامله ) لرغبات الشعب المصري العظيم 
> وفورا بلا مماطلات وبلا توريات كما يفعل مبارك والاعلان سيكون كالاتي : تنحيه مبارك وسليمان 
> ويقود البلاد المجلس الاعلي للجيش .. او يسلمو السلطه الي ماهر عبد الواحد 
> رئيس المحكمه الدستوريه العليا (وهذه منتهي امل كل مصري الان ) بشكل مؤقت 
> 
> _شعرت بقشعريره في جسدي ودموع متحجره في عيني  
> ...


نفس ما شعرت به لحظتها

----------


## أم أحمد

في بيان جديد بعد شوية من رئاسة الجمهورية
يا تري هيجيبوا الضغط لكام مليون واحد تاني النهاردة؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> في بيان جديد بعد شوية من رئاسة الجمهورية
> يا تري هيجيبوا الضغط لكام مليون واحد تاني النهاردة؟؟؟؟


ماعتقدش المره دي ياام احمد 

ان شاء الله سيكون خبر سعيد للشعب 

علي فكره 

الجيش والشعب الان متفقان علي شيئ واحد 

تنحيه عمر سليمان 
لان الجيش اساسا كان لديه تحفظ كبير علي اختيار سليمان نائبا لرئيس الجمهوريه من 2007 
والان سليمان رئيس بالتفويض ..والشعب يرفض ..والجيش ايضا يرفض 
ويقال والله اعلم وهذا علي لسان بعض المحللين العسكريين بان الجيش الان فيه انقسام شديد بسبب سليمان 
وهذا الموقف المشترك للشعب والجيش نستطيع ان نقراه في ماحدث ليله امس بالتحديد 

وصول 5 الاف والي الان 15 الف متظاهر الي قصر الرئاسه ..في شوارع كدستها الدبابات بالامس القريب 
بالامس الدبابات كانت تفتح الطريق للمتظاهرين في وضع يسمح لهم بالمرور الي القصر 
وهذا هو انقلاب ( مبدئي ) علي سليمان ومبارك .. 
وانا مقدر موقف الجيش المصري العظيم انه في موقف صعب ..بل واصعب من ان نتصوره 

ان شاء الله البيان سيكون فيه القول الفصل للشعب المصري 
ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابد من الرضوخ للثوره المصريه التي طردت الطغيان والفساد والظلم والاستبداد والعسكر الي غير رجعه

----------


## قلب مصر

ربنا يخليك يا محمد متتوقعش حاجة
احنا امبارح توقعنا وحات لنا صدمة
خلينا نشوف المسلسل المصري المكرر من بيانات رئاسية الي مش عارفين مكون من كام حلقة بالظبط
ربنا يستر على مصر النهاردة

----------


## أم أحمد

ربنا يستر يا محمد والله
خايفة بس نرفع سقف الاماني زي امبارح
ونتصدم بعد كده تاني

قريت من شوية الخبر ده
ومش عارفة صحته




> رائد بالقوات البحرية يؤكد للمتظاهرين أمام قصر رأس التين أن مبارك غادر مصر كلها وأن الجيش سيعلن سيطرته على الوطن خلال ساعة في البيان رقم 3

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> ربنا يخليك يا محمد متتوقعش حاجة
> احنا امبارح توقعنا وحات لنا صدمة
> خلينا نشوف المسلسل المصري المكرر من بيانات رئاسية الي مش عارفين مكون من كام حلقة بالظبط
> ربنا يستر على مصر النهاردة


تفائلي خير ان شاء الله يام احمد 
وهم انتهو ..ولم يعد لهم ابدا مايقدموه من خداع

----------


## قلب مصر

الدكتور أحمد عكاشة رئيس الجمعية المصرية للطب النفسي بيقول المصريين بعد 25 يناير مبقاش عندهم أمراض نفسية
واتخلصوا من مشاكل نفسية كتيرة



> إن الحالة النفسية للمواطن المصرى الآن بعد 25 يناير تكاد تكون خالية تماما من أى أمراض نفسية، مثل الحقد والسلبية والأنانية والحرمان والكذب والنفاق، لأن الفرد تجاوز النظر إلى ذاته وبدأ يهتم بهدف رئيسى وهو الحرية، ونسى معها مشكلاته النفسية، التى انتقلت بطبيعة الحال إلى المسؤولين المتهمين بالفساد الآن، لأنهم أصبحوا أكثر الأفراد إحباطا لإحساسهم بالدونية والفشل والخيانة.


بس نسي يقول إن تقريبا بعد ما اتخلصوا من أمراضهم النفسية جاتلهم ازمات قلبية  وشلل رعاش وانهيار حاد في القدرات السمعية والبصرية من اللي سمعوه في الفترة الأخيرة من بيانات إعلامية

----------


## اليمامة

> *لم يتبقي سوي تسلم الجيش للسلطه
> هل هذا ما ننتظره تسلم الجيش للسلطه ونصبح امام احكام عرفيه وقضاء عسكري لفتره ما نصل الي الانتخابات القادمه 
> استمرار المطالبه بتنحي مبارك بعد ان اصبح صوره شكليه ولم يعد رئيسا للدوله من الناحيه الجوهريه وبعد ضمان الجيش لتنفيذ كل المطالب والاشراف علي تنفيذها واجراء التعديلات الدستوريه اللازمه وانتقال السلطه هو مطلب انتقامي ليس اكثر من ذلك
> امس طلبا تعديل للدستور والدستور يقومو بتعديله طلبا اصلاح مجلسي الشعب والشوري ويقوم بتنظيفه من اعضائه المزيفين طلبا القضاء علي الفساد واستقاله الحكومه طلبا عدم ترشيح مبارك مره ثانيا طلبا تفويض اختصاصاته لنائبه وعدم فرض سلطته علينا لحين اجراء الانتخابات  قلنا نحتاج ضمان للتنفيذ كانت القوات المسلحه هي الضامنه وهي المؤسسه الوحيده التي لا يجب ان نفقد الثقه بها ماذا نريد نريد ان نسمع انقلاب وتسلم السلطه للجيش هذا ما نريده ؟
> هو فوض اختصاصته للنائب طبقاا للدستور ولو تنحي نهائيا لن يتولي رئيس المحكمه الدستوري او رئيس مجلس الشعب السلطه ولكن الذي سيحكم الدوله هو الجيش لحين اجراء انتخابات رئاسيه وما يستتبعه من احكام عرفيه وقضاء عسكري وبهذا نكون قضياا علي ماحققنه من هذه الثوره طيله الايام السابقه 
> اذا كان ضمان الجيش للشعب لا يكفي فما هو ضمان المتظاهرين للجيش بالرحيل والاستقرار عند تنحي مبارك وعدم ظهور مطالب جديده ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


أخى الفاضل
انت بتعقد مقارنة بين الجيش والنظام ؟!!!
يبقى مصر انتهت بالفعل..
أنا أثق فى الجيش المصرى جدا..وانه فى أحلك المواقف لن ينصت للبغى..

----------


## اليمامة

> الدكتور أحمد عكاشة رئيس الجمعية المصرية للطب النفسي بيقول المصريين بعد 25 يناير مبقاش عندهم أمراض نفسية
> واتخلصوا من مشاكل نفسية كتيرة
> 
> 
> بس نسي يقول إن تقريبا بعد ما اتخلصوا من أمراضهم النفسية جاتلهم ازمات قلبية  وشلل رعاش وانهيار حاد في القدرات السمعية والبصرية من اللي سمعوه في الفترة الأخيرة من بيانات إعلامية


ههههههههههه
لا ماعتقدش..ماتخافيش يا أم يوسف
المصريين دول حاجة فريدة من نوعها
فى أعتى الظروف بجد أقويا وجدعان ورجالة
وكمان دمهم خفيف
أنا متفائلة خيرا ان شاء الله

----------


## أم أحمد

> | التليفزيون المصري | 
> تحول واضح في لغة الحديث والسماح للمتظاهرين بالحديث لكل مصر من خلال التليفزيون المصري وهم يرددون ارحل ارحل .. 
> مما يوحي إلى أن لديهم أنباء عن قرب الإطاحة بمبارك


تفتكروا ممكن
انا فعلا بتابع كل القنوات
وملاحظة التغيير ده علي الفضائية دلوقتي
والمذيعة بتتأسف للناس عن الكذب اللي حصل في اول المظاهرات
وبتقوله كان في شوشرة اعلامية وفوضي معلوماتية

----------


## اليمامة

> ربنا يستر يا محمد والله
> خايفة بس نرفع سقف الاماني زي امبارح
> ونتصدم بعد كده تاني
> 
> قريت من شوية الخبر ده
> ومش عارفة صحته


أنا قريت انه فى شرم الشيخ يا أم أحمد
ويمكن دا صحيح لأنى موش قادرة استوعب انه ممكن يسيب مصر دلوقتى وخاصة انه أكد فى خطابه انه موش هايسيبها ابدا
وكمان هو بيعشق شرم الشيخ بجنون

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أنا قريت انه فى شرم الشيخ يا أم أحمد
> ويمكن دا صحيح لأنى موش قادرة استوعب انه ممكن يسيب مصر دلوقتى وخاصة انه أكد فى خطابه انه موش هايسيبها ابدا
> وكمان هو بيعشق شرم الشيخ بجنون


لا ياندي 
انا كمان ظني انه ساب مصر خالص 
واظن اكتر انه في دبي 
لاني ماقدرتش افسر ابدا الزياره لوزير الخارجيه الاماراتي مرتين في عشره ايام 
هذا كلام ..الله اعلم بمدي صحته  

اطرف التعليقات بقي لما قالو مبارك هايروح السعوديه او دبي  
واحد قال خلاص يروح ..وانا اخويا صاحب معرض سيارات في السعوديه 
ومستعد امسكه رئيس للمعرض ده  طالما شبطان انه رئيس كده
... هههههههه 

دائما المصري هو الوحيد في العالم الذي يسخر من ازماته 
وهو سر تميز روح المصريين الجميله

----------


## اليمامة

> لا ياندي 
> انا كمان ظني انه ساب مصر خالص 
> واظن اكتر انه في دبي 
> لاني ماقدرتش افسر ابدا الزياره لوزير الخارجيه الاماراتي مرتين في عشره ايام 
> هذا كلام ..الله اعلم بمدي صحته  
> 
> اطرف التعليقات بقي لما قالو مبارك هايروح السعوديه او دبي  
> واحد قال خلاص يروح ..وانا اخويا صاحب معرض سيارات في السعوديه 
> ومستعد امسكه رئيس للمعرض ده  طالما شبطان انه رئيس كده
> ...


ههههههههه
طيب..أهو هايبقى رئيس..
إياك بقى...

----------


## قلب مصر

الشعار الدائم لهذه الثورة هو 
الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام
ومبارك ليس إلا رأس النظام
وتغيير الشخصيات بشخصيات محروقة من نفس النظام هذا لا يعني على الإطلاق أبدا أن النظام أسقط
بل تغيرت وجوه وحلت أخرى
وهذا سبب ثورة هذا الشعب بكل فئاته
عمر سليمان بنفسه قال عليها ثورة امبارح في بيانه
والشعب لن يرحل إلا بتغيير النظام وإسقاطه
خلاص طلقة المسدس خرجت ومش حتعرف ترجع تاني للبندقية

----------


## قلب مصر

> ههههههههههه
> لا ماعتقدش..ماتخافيش يا أم يوسف
> المصريين دول حاجة فريدة من نوعها
> فى أعتى الظروف بجد أقويا وجدعان ورجالة
> وكمان دمهم خفيف
> أنا متفائلة خيرا ان شاء الله


يارب يا ندى يارب 
يارب مصر ترجع تاني يارب
يارب نشوف فيها الخير اللي كنا بنسمع عنه في التاريخ
يارب

----------


## أم أحمد

> أنا قريت انه فى شرم الشيخ يا أم أحمد
> ويمكن دا صحيح لأنى موش قادرة استوعب انه ممكن يسيب مصر دلوقتى وخاصة انه أكد فى خطابه انه موش هايسيبها ابدا
> وكمان هو بيعشق شرم الشيخ بجنون


والله يا ندي الكلام كتير اوي في كل ناحية
بس الله وحده اعلم بالحقيقة فين


طيب حد سمع موضوع استقالة حسام بدراوي من الحزب الوطني؟؟؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> الشعار الدائم لهذه الثورة هو 
> الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام
> ومبارك ليس إلا رأس النظام
> وتغيير الشخصيات بشخصيات محروقة من نفس النظام هذا لا يعني على الإطلاق أبدا أن النظام أسقط
> بل تغيرت وجوه وحلت أخرى
> وهذا سبب ثورة هذا الشعب بكل فئاته
> عمر سليمان بنفسه قال عليها ثورة امبارح في بيانه
> والشعب لن يرحل إلا بتغيير النظام وإسقاطه
> خلاص طلقة المسدس خرجت ومش حتعرف ترجع تاني للبندقية


بالظبط 
وعشان كده كنت بقول ياجماعه تغيير كوادر الحزب الوطني ماتلزمناش 
دي تلزمه هو ..وتغيير الحكومه لايلزمنا نحن بل يخصه هو 

اكثر ماكان يغيظني في هذه الثوره هو رهانهم علي غباء الناس في مصر وده صدر في اعلامهم وصحفهم وو 
لدرجه انهم بالامس ارسلو تامر حسني عشان يفضي التحرير باعتبار يعني انه اقوي من وزير الداخليه والاشكال اياها 

رغم ان تامر حسني ده .. 

*اهيف من انه يخطب في التحرير ..واجبن من انه يقف في التحرير*

----------


## قلب مصر

مصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كشفت مصادر مسئولة لـ"اليوم السابع" عن استغلال البعض لغياب الدولة منذ 25  يناير الماضى وحتى الآن، وبدأوا فى التعدى على مئات الأفدنة من الأراضى  الزراعية فى عدد من محافظات الدلتا وأبرزها الدقهلية والشرقية، من خلال  التجريف، وبناء الوحدات السكنية بسرعة ملفتة، بالمخالفة للقانون.

وأوضحت المصادر أن ضعاف النفوس بدأوا فى تنفيذ مخططاتهم بالتعدى على  الأراضى الزراعية تحت شعار أنه بعد الأزمة سيتم تقنين أوضاعهم بفرض أمر  واقع.
وتهيب المصادر المسئولين أن تتوجه أنظارهم إلى ما يحدث من تدمير لثروة مصر  الزراعية، بعدما تحولت الأراضى الزراعية إلى مرتع لا رقيب عليها أو حسيب.
كما حذرت المصادر من مخطط بدأ بالفعل تنفيذه فى الدقهلية وهو هدم المبانى الأثرية والتاريخية، وبناء أبراج سكنية بدلا منها.

----------


## اليمامة

> يارب يا ندى يارب 
> يارب مصر ترجع تاني يارب
> يارب نشوف فيها الخير اللي كنا بنسمع عنه في التاريخ
> يارب


ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله يا أم يوسف هاتبقى أحلى طول ماحنا فيها بنحترم..طول ماحنا فيها بنحبها وبتحبنا بدون أى مقابل
السمسمية السويسى دى علشانك..
تحية من السويس المناضلة..ومحمد حمام
ريحة من قنال مصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

على فكرة شوفت بعينى من كام يوم عشر بيوت مبنية على اراضى زراعية فى تلات ايام 
ياترى دا معناه ايه

----------


## اليمامة

> والله يا ندي الكلام كتير اوي في كل ناحية
> بس الله وحده اعلم بالحقيقة فين
> 
> 
> طيب حد سمع موضوع استقالة حسام بدراوي من الحزب الوطني؟؟؟


انا سمعت فعلا كدا يا أم أحمد
وانه بيطالب الرئيس بالتنحى

----------


## قلب مصر

> بالظبط 
> وعشان كده كنت بقول ياجماعه تغيير كوادر الحزب الوطني ماتلزمناش 
> دي تلزمه هو ..وتغيير الحكومه لايلزمنا نحن بل يخصه هو 
> 
> اكثر ماكان يغيظني في هذه الثوره هو رهانهم علي غباء الناس في مصر وده صدر في اعلامهم وصحفهم وو 
> لدرجه انهم بالامس ارسلو تامر حسني عشان يفضي التحرير باعتبار يعني انه اقوي من وزير الداخليه والاشكال اياها 
> 
> رغم ان تامر حسني ده .. 
> 
> *اهيف من انه يخطب في التحرير ..واجبن من انه يقف في التحرير*


ما هو أجمل ما في الثورة يا محمد أن رموز الفساد في كل حاجة بتقع
مش رموز الفساد في الحكومة فقط لا في الفن والرياضة وكله
وعلى عينك يا تاجر وبعد شوية يقولوا اصل احنا كان مضحوك علينا
وهما قاعدين يضحكوا عمر بحالة على الشعب المصري وماصين دمه وناهبين ثرواته وعقوله وأرواحه
يارب مصر تتنفس هوا صحى يارب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الرئيس مبارك سيعلن فى بيانه بعد  قليل تنحيه عن منصبه، وحل مجلسى الشعب والشورى، وإلغاء حالة الطوارىء.

كما أكدت المصادر أن القوات المسلحة المصرية بصدد إعداد البيان رقم 3 عقب  بيان الرئيس مبارك يؤكد فيه ضمانات الجيش لكافة مطالب الثورة الشعبية  وحمايتها، وتنفيذها وفق جدول زمنى.

وانا متأكدة ان بعد البيان دا مايطلع المظاهرات مش هاتنفض ...وربنا يخلف ظنى طبعا

----------


## اليمامة

> انا مبقارنيش بين الجيش والنظام
> ولكن ماذا تتوقعي عندما يمسك الجيش مقاليد الحكم والسلطه ؟
> اول ما سيفعله هو فرض احكامه العسكريه وتطبيق احكامه العرفيه وقضائه العسكري  الي حين الوصول الي موعد الانتخابات ولن يسمح بحدوث اي مظاهرات هذا ما تفعله المؤسسه العسكريه عندما تتولي قياده دوله في حاله ازمه وخصوصا في حالتنا ان هناك كثيرا من المتظاهرين لن يرضو بالحكم العسكري بعد  تنحي مبارك وسيظلو يتظاهرون بمطالبه بحكم مدنيا 
> وبما اننا نثق في الجيش فلما لا نسمتع اليه والي ضماناته وقد اكد علي ذلك واكد علي اشرافه علي تنفيذ مطالب الشعب؟؟!!!


المسألة من هذا الإتجاه بعيد عن الجيش
والجيش موش هو المقصود باللى بيحصل
والجيش نفسه سايب الشعب على حريته يعبر عن رأيه
ودا اللى محسسنا بالأمان وانه فى صفنا أو على الأقل هايحمينا وقت اللزوم

----------


## اليمامة

> كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الرئيس مبارك سيعلن فى بيانه بعد  قليل تنحيه عن منصبه، وحل مجلسى الشعب والشورى، وإلغاء حالة الطوارىء.
> 
> كما أكدت المصادر أن القوات المسلحة المصرية بصدد إعداد البيان رقم 3 عقب  بيان الرئيس مبارك يؤكد فيه ضمانات الجيش لكافة مطالب الثورة الشعبية  وحمايتها، وتنفيذها وفق جدول زمنى.
> 
> وانا متأكدة ان بعد البيان دا مايطلع المظاهرات مش هاتنفض ...وربنا يخلف ظنى طبعا


موش معقول يا جيهان
هايعوزوا ايه أكتر من كدا بقى ؟
دانا هاموت من الفرحة من قبل ما اسمع الخبر
وربنا يستر يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

> على فكرة شوفت بعينى من كام يوم عشر بيوت مبنية على اراضى زراعية فى تلات ايام 
> ياترى دا معناه ايه


جيهان الكلام دا كان ممكن يتسكت عليه قبل كدة وتلاقي ناس بتنهب من تحت لتحت
عارفة بعد الثورة والإصلاح الحقيقي لما يبدأ
الشعب بنفسه والناس اللي بتتكلم وبتقول شوفنا كذا وكذا وكذا
هيا اللي حتتحرك وتوقف الفساد
خلاص مبقاش في حد حيصبر يشوف فساد بعينه ويغمض عينه عليه
فين شباب الدقهلية مش بيحموا الأماكن الأثرية والبيوت القديمة الأثرية ليه
زي ما كانوا بيحموا بيوتهم
مفروض دور اللجان الشعبية منتهاش لأن لسه في أزمات ونهب وسرقة كتير حتحصل من البلطجية المنتشرين ومن ضعاف النفوس
دا دور الشعب لأنها ممتلكات عامة مش خاصة

----------


## قلب مصر

> كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الرئيس مبارك سيعلن فى بيانه بعد  قليل تنحيه عن منصبه، وحل مجلسى الشعب والشورى، وإلغاء حالة الطوارىء.
> 
> كما أكدت المصادر أن القوات المسلحة المصرية بصدد إعداد البيان رقم 3 عقب  بيان الرئيس مبارك يؤكد فيه ضمانات الجيش لكافة مطالب الثورة الشعبية  وحمايتها، وتنفيذها وفق جدول زمنى.
> 
> وانا متأكدة ان بعد البيان دا مايطلع المظاهرات مش هاتنفض ...وربنا يخلف ظنى طبعا


أرجوكم بلاش تستبقوا الأحداث 
أنا حاسة أن جاللي السكر والله

----------


## اليمامة

> أرجوكم بلاش تستبقوا الأحداث 
> أنا حاسة أن جاللي السكر والله


أنا خايفة يا أم يوسف فعلا
وحاسة انى بين المطرقة والسندان
بس قلبى بيقول ربما فعلا..
دلوقتى بفكر فى البلد فيما بعد
فجأة حسيت بالبلد فيما بعد
يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

خدوا عندكم الخبر دا
العادلي قرر يفضح مبارك والحكومة  :xmas 15: 

العادلي: لن أكون كبش فداء للنظام.. وهذه حقيقة غرفة جهنم
كتب أحمد الدسوقي:
مفاجآت واسرار من العيار الثقيل كشفها وزير الداخلية المقال حبيب العادلي خلال التحقيقات التي تجري معه حاليا بمعرفة نيابة أمن الدولة العليا.
وكان العادلي قد وضع قيد الاقامة الجبرية لمحاكمته عن الاتهامات الموجهة اليه بشأن الاخلال بالأمن العام وقضايا تعذيب وترويع المدنيين والاخلال بالنظام.
وبحسب صحيفة الجريدة الكويتية كشف وزير الداخلية السابق أثناء التحقيقات معه عن وجود غرفة في مقر الحزب 'الوطني الديمقراطي' الرئيسي في ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة، يعلم مكانها ويحتفظ بأسرارها كل من أمين الحزب السابق صفوت الشريف وأمين لجنة السياسات السابق جمال مبارك، تحتوي على تقارير موثقة بالصوت والصورة والمستندات لما سماه 'جرائم' كبار المسؤولين بالدولة والبعثات الأجنبية العاملة في القاهرة.
وقال العادلي إن هذه التقارير كانت تسلم أولا بأول إلى الشريف ومبارك الابن وانهم كانوا يخفونها في غرفة مجهولة في مقر 'الوطني' الرئيسي، وانهم كانوا يطلقون عليها 'غرفة جهنم'.
وأشار إلى أن التنظيم السري الذي تم تأسيسه في الوزارة عام 2000 باسم 'الجهاز السري للأمن السياسي' كان يعمل تحت قيادته المباشرة ولم يكن هدفه التخريب بشكل مباشر، كما أشيع خلال الأيام الماضية، مؤكدا أن هذا التنظيم كان هدفه الأساسي إعداد تقارير 'غرفة جهنم'.
وقال العادلي في ثالث جلسات التحقيق معه بمعرفة نيابة أمن الدولة العليا ونشرتها صحيفة الجريدة الكويتية إن الاتهامات الموجهة إليه مضحكة، وانه قدم ككبش فداء للنظام، وذلك بسبب كره عدد كبير من الشعب له ظنا من النظام أن مثل هذا الإجراء سوف يهدئ من روع المواطنين.
وأضاف: 'لكن الناس لم تصدق أنني المجرم في حقهم، لأن الجميع في مصر وخارجها يعلمون أنني وجميع الوزراء نعمل طبقا لتعليمات السيد الرئيس وليس من رؤوسنا، لأننا باختصار دورنا مختزل في رفع التقارير والتوصيات إلى الرئيس وهو صاحب القرار، وبالتالي فإن أي اتهام موجه إلي يجب أن يسأل عنه الرئيس لا أنا'.
وأكد الوزير السابق الموضوع تحت الإقامة الجبرية رهن التحقيقات، أنه كان عضوا من أعضاء الحكومة وليس كل شيء بها، وأنه لم يكن الآمر الناهي الوحيد في الوزارة ، بل كان ينفذ في أغلب الأحيان تعليمات عليا كانت تأتي إليه عبر الهاتف من قيادات بارزة في الحزب الحاكم.
وشدد على أنه لن يقبل أن يكون 'كبش فداء لرجال الأعمال'، واعدا بتقديم مستندات تدين الجميع وتبرئ ساحته وتلقي بالاتهامات الموجهة إليه على رؤوس أصحابها الحقيقيين.
وطالب العادلي في نهاية جلسة التحقيق الثالثة التي لم تستمر إلا حوالي نصف ساعة بإرجاء التحقيق إلى حين إجراء اتصالات بمقربين، لإحضار المستندات التي ذكرها في التحقيق إلى محل إقامته الجبرية، وبناء عليه تم تأجيل جلسات التحقيق إلى السبت المقبل لتقديم المستندات.
http://www.masrawy.com/news/egypt/po...t.aspx?ref=rss

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

صج كلامك قلب مصر 
طب هقولكم علي حاجه ..وندي اكيد هتبقي شايفه الصوره اكتر لانها من المنصوره 

مبني محافظه المنصوره اللي عليه كل الاعتصامات والمظاهرات المفروض انه في نهايه شارع رئيسي ونهايه لشارع اخر ايضا رئيسي 
يعني نقدر نقول ملتقي نقطتين قويتان جدا في مصر 
مبني المحافظه بجواره علي اليمين واليسار ..عدد كبير جدا من 
البنوك المصريه العامه والخاصه والعربيه والخليجيه والدوليه .. 
وبنوك الصرافه الخاصه وشركات للاموال وتدواولها 

ووالله العظيم ..وقبل حتي انشاء اللجان الشعبيه 
لم يقترب احد من تلك البنوك المليئه بالاموال ..ولم تقذف بطوبه او زجاجه فارغه 
رغم انهم وكثير منا كنا هائفين من تلك النقطه 
ولكن الوعي الكبيييير جدا الان عند المصريين اذهل المصريين انفسهم قبل ان يذهل غيرهم 
اوباما (الذي لااحبه ) خرج يقول عن شباب مصر : 
انه اصبح قدوه للعالم

----------


## أم أحمد

اتنحي يا ولاد
مش مصدقة نفسييييييييييييييييي

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

حسني استقال 


الله اكبر

----------


## اليمامة

تنحى ..تنجى..تنحى..
تنحى..تنحى..تنحى..
تنحى
تنحى تنحى
تنحى
آه
يا إلهى..

----------


## سوما

مبرررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووك
تنحى السيد الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا مصريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## قلب مصر

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء 
أخيراااااااااااااااااااا
يا مصر

الحمد لله يارب اني عشت اليوم دا أخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مصر


تحيا مصر
تحيا مصر
تحيا مصر

----------


## ندى الايام

مبروك يا مصرين
ده لو عفريت كان انصرف من زمان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ياااااااااااااااااا الله
رحل 
الثورة نجحت 
ياااااااااااا رب

----------


## ابن البلد

السؤال هل سينفض ميدان التحرير

أما سنجد مطلب جديد بعد دقائق

ياتري الجزيرة بتقول ايه 

الشعب مازال معترض هههههههههههههههههه

روحوا بقه روحوا الراجل تنحي الحمدلله أخيرا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أم أحمد

الله اكبرررررررر
مش مصدقة نفسي وربنا
ومش عارفة ليه عمالة اعيط بالشكل الرهيب ده
معقولة فعلاااااااااااااا
يا رب النصر دائما لمصر

----------


## ابن البلد

يا مصراوية قلنا أنها مش ثورة دي إنتفاضة أو مظاهره كبيرة شوية ههههههههه 

عايزين تحليل للوقت ده بقه 

الجمعة السادسه مساءا
11 فبراير 2011

11/2/11

----------


## ابن البلد

> الله اكبرررررررر
> مش مصدقة نفسي وربنا
> ومش عارفة ليه عمالة اعيط بالشكل الرهيب ده
> معقولة فعلاااااااااااااا
> يا رب النصر دائما لمصر


أكيد الكل فرحان أم أحمد

بس بجد أنا قلقان على اللي ممكن يحصل  ::(: 

ربنا يستر
أنت عارفه من مميزاتنا الشعب المصري

منفرحش اوي إلا ونتنكد أوي 

 ::

----------


## أم أحمد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ES4W...layer_embedded

----------


## قلب مصر

الستات في البلكونات بتزعرد والشوارع مليئة بالاحتفالات
يا الله شتان الفرق بين المشهدين عندما تنحى الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وخرجت الملايين في الشوارع لتقول لا للتنحي

وعندما تنحى مبارك وخرحت الملايين في الشوارع تبارك التنحي

ما أجمل شعب مصر

----------


## أم أحمد

> أكيد الكل فرحان أم أحمد
> 
> بس بجد أنا قلقان على اللي ممكن يحصل 
> 
> ربنا يستر
> أنت عارفه من مميزاتنا الشعب المصري
> 
> منفرحش اوي إلا ونتنكد أوي


 لا ان شاء الله كله خير يا احمد
قول يا رب
الشعب ده تعب سنين والله
وربنا مش هيضيع تعب الناس دي كلها كده
اتفائلوا خيرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## أوركيـدا

و الله و عملوها الرجاله ... و رفعوا راس مصر بلدنا

و وقفوا وقفة رجاله ... مبروك لمصر و لولادها






مبرووووووك يا أجدع و أعظم شعب فالدنيا

مبروك يا مصرييـــــــــــــــن






بحبك يا مصـــــــر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عظيمه يا مصر


مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك




مصر رجعت سالمه لينا
مصر اليوم في عيد

----------


## اليمامة

على فكرة خطابه كان متنحى فيه من امبارح
لولا تدخل اسرائيل
ودا الخطاب اللى كان باين انه متمنتج

----------


## ابن البلد

> الستات في البلكونات بتزعرد والشوارع مليئة بالاحتفالات
> يا الله شتان الفرق بين المشهدين عندما تنحى الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وخرجت الملايين في الشوارع لتقول لا للتنحي
> 
> وعندما تنحى مبارك وخرحت الملايين في الشوارع تبارك التنحي
> 
> ما أجمل شعب مصر


ربنا يستر يا أم يوسف

أنا مش حاسس بتفاؤول

مفيش رئيس ولا نائب رئيس ولا حكومة 
وفي تعليق لمجلس الشعب

وفي جيش ماسك السلطة

----------


## أم أحمد

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## ابن البلد

> على فكرة خطابه كان متنحى فيه من امبارح
> لولا تدخل اسرائيل
> ودا الخطاب اللى كان باين انه متمنتج


الخطاب فعلا كان شكله متمنتج

بس أنت جيبتي قصة إسرائيل دي منين

----------


## hanoaa

يا كل مصر
يا كل المصريين
يا كل أبناء مصر
مليون مليار مبروك ليكى يا مصر
كفارة يا بلدى

----------


## سوما

> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


 اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الف الف مبروك 
الحمد لله غمة وانزاحت 
ربنا يستر فى اللى جاى وتكمل على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## قلب مصر

> ربنا يستر يا أم يوسف
> 
> أنا مش حاسس بتفاؤول
> 
> مفيش رئيس ولا نائب رئيس ولا حكومة 
> وفي تعليق لمجلس الشعب
> 
> وفي جيش ماسك السلطة


إن شاء الله ربنا حيستر يا أحمد
كل القوى وكل العالم شاف قوة شباب مصر
ولن يجرؤ أحد على التلاعب بمقدرات هذا الشباب بعد الآن
والجيش حسم أن الأمر لن يمر بسلام بعد خطابه الأخير
ربنا يستر وإن شاء الله اللي جاي أفضل بكتير

----------


## سوما

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ...


مصرمصرمصر*

----------


## nariman

الحمدلله

الحمدلله

الحمدلله

----------


## اليمامة

> الخطاب فعلا كان شكله متمنتج
> 
> بس أنت جيبتي قصة إسرائيل دي منين


الكلام دا قاله العوا بامبارح فى التحليل وكان منطقى جدا
وفعلا الخطاب كان غريب جدا..
مبروك
مبروك
مبروك لمنتدى ابناء مصر
الناس خرجت فرحانة
افواج افواج
وكلاكسات العربيات وزغاريط
يارب كملها بالخير يارب
حمدلله على سلامتك يا بلادى
وحشتينا اوى

----------


## فراشة

> أنا شايف أنه ممكن السيناريو ده يكون فعلا ممكن وجاهز لتنفيذه يمكن من بكره 
> 
> والجيش عمره ما كان خيال مآته يا حمادو ولا فزاعة زي ما بتقول 
> وأعتقد أن البيان الثالث هيكون له دور


*ههههههههه تم النهارده مش بكره*

*مبروووووك لكل مصر*

*لكن عارفين النداء الجديد؟*

* (الشعب يريد محاكمة الرئيس )*

*يعني مش ناويين يمشوا إلا لما يتحاكم*

----------


## hanoaa

معلش بابا بيسأل عن السيد عمرو موسى
ياريت اللى عارف هو فين دلوقت و مختفى ليه
يقولى علشان أريحه
أنا بقالى كام يوم مش بقعد كتير قدام التليفزيون و الشوية الى بقعدهم ماسمعتش فيهم أى كلمة أو بيان ليه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

المفروض يعنى ان اى بنى ادم فى ميدان التحرير بقى وفى اى حته يروح بيته ولا انتو بقى مش معايا يعنى ولا نفسكو يقعدو فى الشارع لغايه لما يتحاكم بقى ويخرج بالملابس الدخليه كمان ويمكن حد يقله بلاش الملابس الداخليه بالمره ؟  ::

----------


## حمادو

التليفزيون السويسري بيبث دلوقتى تجميد 10 مليار دولار حسابات مبارك والعائلة الكريمة إلى حين تكوين حكومة مصرية وطنية لاستلام المبالغ....


مبروك علينا المبلغ المبدأي

----------


## hanoaa

الحكومة السويسرية تجمد أرصدة الرئيس المصرى السابقى فى بنوكها

----------


## اليمامة

> المفروض يعنى ان اى بنى ادم فى ميدان التحرير بقى وفى اى حته يروح بيته ولا انتو بقى مش معايا يعنى ولا نفسكو يقعدو فى الشارع لغايه لما يتحاكم بقى ويخرج بالملابس الدخليه كمان ويمكن حد يقله بلاش الملابس الداخليه بالمره ؟


هو دا وقت النزول الحقيقى يا زيزو
نزول الفرحة مع الناس والشباب اللى عمل والمصريين اللى وقفوا واللى اتحملوا الفترة العصيبة
يللا يا زيزو 
اجرى على ميدان التحرير

----------


## د. أمل

> الكلام دا قاله العوا بامبارح فى التحليل وكان منطقى جدا
> وفعلا الخطاب كان غريب جدا..
> مبروك
> مبروك
> مبروك لمنتدى ابناء مصر
> الناس خرجت فرحانة
> افواج افواج
> وكلاكسات العربيات وزغاريط
> يارب كملها بالخير يارب
> ...





صح يا نـــدى 
مصر وحشتنا قوى رغم إننا عايشين فيها
شارع العروبة مليان عربيات بأعلام و شغالين كلاكسات أكتر من يوم كأس أفريقيا
و الناس بيتصوروا مع الدبابات و بأسمع صوت طلقات إحتفالية  .. و شفت صواريخ احتفالية جاية من جهة القصر الرئاسى , ممكن تكون من أمامه
بس ربنا يتم لنا فرحتنا على خير و الحال ينصلح .. يا رب ..

اللهم ولِّ علينا خيارنا 
اللهم اجعل عاقبة أمرنا رشدًا

اللهم آمين

----------


## Dragon Shadow

حشد لقوات إسرائيلية على طول الحدود مع مصر وتحركات غير عادية ...
إتصلت بصديق في العريش وأخبرني أن الحدود مع غزة طبيعية وأن صوت الطلقات وضرب النار غالباً من البدو وأنه منذ أكثر من يوم ..
ياريت ياجماعة حد يطمنا على موضوع الحدود ده ...
ربنا يسترها

ياريت بقى بتوع ميدان التحرير يروحوا يحتفلوا في البيت ...

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هو دا وقت النزول الحقيقى يا زيزو
> نزول الفرحة مع الناس والشباب اللى عمل والمصريين اللى وقفوا واللى اتحملوا الفترة العصيبة
> يللا يا زيزو 
> اجرى على ميدان التحرير


ياستى الجيش بعد كده هيقول كل واحد يفرح فى بيته نستنى بقى القرارت العسكريه ونشوف النا الى بتقول فى ميدان التحرير عايزين نحاسبه دى نشوف هيعملو ايه بقى لما الجيش يقول كله يروح بيته ويطلع القرار العسكرى ونشوف بقى الفرح هيبقى شكله ايه  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أه وفي حاجة كمان
قوات أمريكية كبيرة وحاملات طائرات وبوارج وحاملات قوات مارينز بالقرب من بورسعيد وكذلك بالبحر الأحمر بالقرب من السويس وكذلك مضيق باب المندب
ربنا يعدي الأمور كلها على خير

----------


## ابن البلد

> التليفزيون السويسري بيبث دلوقتى تجميد 10 مليار دولار حسابات مبارك والعائلة الكريمة إلى حين تكوين حكومة مصرية وطنية لاستلام المبالغ....
> 
> 
> مبروك علينا المبلغ المبدأي


نصيبي كام من المبلغ ده
 ::

----------


## hanoaa

الرئيس السابق
كلمة غريبة ع الودن و على اللسان
ماكنش حد يتخيل إنه هايسمعها أو يقولها هنا فى مصر
دايما كان الرئيس الراحل
بس النهاردة 11- 2-2011 لأول مرة يكون فيكى يا مصر رئيس سابق
مبروك يا بلدى

----------


## أم أحمد

*

2011/02/11*

----------


## hanoaa

> أه وفي حاجة كمان
> قوات أمريكية كبيرة وحاملات طائرات وبوارج وحاملات قوات مارينز بالقرب من بورسعيد وكذلك بالبحر الأحمر بالقرب من السويس وكذلك مضيق باب المندب
> ربنا يعدي الأمور كلها على خير


هو حضرتك بتجيب الكلام اللى يقلق ده منين
أنا بيتهيألأى إنه حضرتك مراسل حربى لإسرائيل 
يا أستاذ إبراهيم نفسنا نفرح

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *
> 
> 2011/02/11*


 سبحان الله العظيم
صدفة غريبة جداً

----------


## أم أحمد

> موقع الدستور الاصلي
> تعليق :
>  من النهاردة دي بلدك انت، 
> تاريخك انت،
>  وطنك انت،
>  بيتك انت.
>  ماترميش زبالة،
>  ماتكسرش إشارة
> ، ماتدفعش رشوة، 
> ...


تعليق عجبني اوي

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هو حضرتك بتجيب الكلام اللى يقلق ده منين
> أنا بيتهيألأى إنه حضرتك مراسل حربى لإسرائيل 
> يا أستاذ إبراهيم نفسنا نفرح


 وأنا كمان نفسي تفرحوا وأفرح معاكم
زملاء دفعتي ياهناء برتبة عقيد بالجيش حالياً وزوج أختي لواء طيار وتوجد حالة تأهب قصوى بالجيش المصري ....

الأخبار دي مش عشان نقلق دي عشان ناخد بالنا ...

عبد الحكيم عامر في عام 1967 في أحد حفلات العشاء الفخمة عندما سألوه عن التحركات الإسرائيلية رد وشاور على الخروف المشوي على السفرة وقال لو الخروف ده أتحرك إسرائيل هاتتحرك ... 
وإسرائيل إحتلت سيناء في نزهة خلوية وحلقت الطائرات الإسرائيلية في سماء القاهرة ....
مش عايز أقلقكم ولا أقلل فرحتكم بس ده خبر عرفته وكان لازم أنقله ...
وإن شاء الله خير ومايحصلش إلا كل خير

----------


## R17E

الحمــد لـله رب العالميــن

----------


## د. أمل

> أه وفي حاجة كمان
> قوات أمريكية كبيرة وحاملات طائرات وبوارج وحاملات قوات مارينز بالقرب من بورسعيد وكذلك بالبحر الأحمر بالقرب من السويس وكذلك مضيق باب المندب
> ربنا يعدي الأمور كلها على خير




أخى الفاضل "دراجون شادو"

النهاردة سألوا أحد الخبراء العسكريين عن الموضوع ده , فقال مفيش قلق ولا حاجة لأن دى مناورات مع الجيش الإسرائيلى بتتعمل روتينيًا كل فترة 
و إن إحنا كمان بنعمل مناورات مع الجيش المريكى و غيره ( مش فاكرة بالضبط الجنسيات اللى قالها)
يعنى بإذن الله مفيش قلق ولا حاجة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماتخافـــــــــــــــــــوش


افرحوا يا مصريين


ألف ميت مليون مبروووك علينا بالسلام .... حقنا عاد بين ايدينا بالتمام
وإحنا هانصونه بعينينا عالدوام


مصر رجعت حره لينا
ومصر اليوم

مصر اليوم في عيـــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## hanoaa

طب إحنا فرحانين علشان الغمة الحمد لله إنزاحت
علشان الظلم اللى كنا حاسين بيه مشى
علشان الفساد إللى كان طابق على قلوبنا نزل
علشان الواسطة و المحسوبية إللى عانينا منها إن شاء الله إنتهت
علشان الحرية إللى كنا بنحلم بيها بنتنفسها
علشان مصر إتولدت من جديد و كانت ولادة عسرة أخدت قصادها أرواح شباب زى الفل
السؤال بقى
الناس التانية إللى مش مصريين فرحانين ليه
فى غزة
فى لبنان
فى الأردن
فى الدوحة
فى البحرين
فى الوطن العربى كله من المحيط للخليج فرحانين ليه
هو كان عامل لهم إيه

----------


## أم أحمد

> معلش بابا بيسأل عن السيد عمرو موسى
> ياريت اللى عارف هو فين دلوقت و مختفى ليه
> يقولى علشان أريحه
> أنا بقالى كام يوم مش بقعد كتير قدام التليفزيون و الشوية الى بقعدهم ماسمعتش فيهم أى كلمة أو بيان ليه


عمرو موسى: الشعب المصرى أمامه فرصة كبيرة الآن

الجمعة، 11 فبراير 2011 - 19:36

قال عمرو موسى، الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية، إن الشعب المصرى أمامه فرصة كبيرة بعدما تخلى الرئيس مبارك عن رئاسة مصر، واصفاً المشهد المصرى بعد رحيل مبارك بـ"نافذة كبيرة للمصريين".

وأكد لـ"قناة العربية"، مساء اليوم، عقب تخلى الرئيس مبارك عن منصبه كرئيس للجمهورية أن ثورة 25 يناير هى "ثورة بيضاء" وحدث تطور كبير فى تاريخ مصر، مشيراً إلى أن الوقت المتاح حالياً قصير لبناء توافق وطنى بين القوى السياسية المصرية.
اليوم السابع

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> النهاردة سألوا أحد الخبراء العسكريين عن الموضوع ده , فقال مفيش قلق ولا حاجة لأن دى مناورات مع الجيش الإسرائيلى بتتهمل روتينيًا كل فترة 
> و إن إحنا كمان بنعمل مناورات مع الجيش المريكى و غيره ( مش فاكرة بالضبط الجنسيات اللى قالها)
> يعنى بإذن الله مفيش قلق ولا حاجة


إن شاء الله خير أختي الكريمة
التحركات الإسرائيلية في بدايتها كانت خوفاً من الأحداث في مصر وأن الجيش المصري يهاجم إسرائيل وإن كامب ديفيد تتلغي وفقاً للأحداث ، ومافيش مناورات حالية معلنة لإسرائيل ودي إجراءات إحتياطية لكن التأهب بتاعهم زاد جداً على الحدود ....
إن شاء الله خير وكل شيئ يمر بخير وماحدش يفسد فرحتنا
دمتم بخير

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

ألف مليون مبروك لمصر خلاصها من نظام الإستعباد و الذل
نظام تبرير الخطأ و التشجيع على الفساد
نظام القهر و المرض و الفقر

أحمد الله أني عشت لأرى هذه الأيام، يارب يكون اللي جاي أحسن لمصر في كل شئ.

----------


## hanoaa

> وأنا كمان نفسي تفرحوا وأفرح معاكم
> زملاء دفعتي ياهناء برتبة عقيد بالجيش حالياً وزوج أختي لواء طيار وتوجد حالة تأهب قصوى بالجيش المصري ....
> 
> الأخبار دي مش عشان نقلق دي عشان ناخد بالنا ...
> 
> عبد الحكيم عامر في عام 1967 في أحد حفلات العشاء الفخمة عندما سألوه عن التحركات الإسرائيلية رد وشاور على الخروف المشوي على السفرة وقال لو الخروف ده أتحرك إسرائيل هاتتحرك ... 
> وإسرائيل إحتلت سيناء في نزهة خلوية وحلقت الطائرات الإسرائيلية في سماء القاهرة ....
> مش عايز أقلقكم ولا أقلل فرحتكم بس ده خبر عرفته وكان لازم أنقله ...
> وإن شاء الله خير ومايحصلش إلا كل خير


مش هانقول زى جناب المشير يا استاذ إبراهيم
و هانقلق 
و هانفرح بقلق
و هاناخد بالنا 
و قبل كل ده و بعده
إن شاء الله ربنا هايسترها و يعدى مصر و يعدينا من الأزمة على خير

----------


## hanoaa

اسمعوا بيان سيادة المستشار نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا يستر

الحمدلله على كل شيء

----------


## قلب مصر

لكل أبناء مصر الشهداء

يا من ضحيتكم بدماءكم لنعيش هذه اللحظات ... أيام الحرية

عاشت مصر بكم يا من افتديتم بأرواحكم الملايين من المصريين

بحبك يا بلادي

إهداء من شهداء الثورة لمصر الحبيبة

----------


## د. أمل

> طب إحنا فرحانين علشان الغمة الحمد لله إنزاحت
> علشان الظلم اللى كنا حاسين بيه مشى
> علشان الفساد إللى كان طابق على قلوبنا نزل
> علشان الواسطة و المحسوبية إللى عانينا منها إن شاء الله إنتهت
> علشان الحرية إللى كنا بنحلم بيها بنتنفسها
> علشان مصر إتولدت من جديد و كانت ولادة عسرة أخدت قصادها أرواح شباب زى الفل
> السؤال بقى
> الناس التانية إللى مش مصريين فرحانين ليه
> فى غزة
> ...



يا هنوءة يا حبيبتى
هم فرحانين للشعب المصرى و لمصر
ده بس علشان تعرفى قيمة بلدك اللى طول عمرها هى السند و القدوة لكل الفرحانين دول
ما يعرفوش إننا بقينا أندال و حنشوف مصلحتنا أولًا و ثانيًا و ثالثًا و بعدين ممكن نفكر فى غيرنا
ما احنا اتعلمنا منهم .. لسة كنا بنتشتم من الجميع ولا حننسى
مبروووووووووووك لنا كلنا يا هنوءة

الناس واقفين بالأعلام عند نفق العروبة و بيغنوا  "يا أغلى إسم فى الوجود"
شكلهم يفرح قوى

ربنا يتمها لنا على خير و يسلم بلدنا من أى سوء
اللهم آمين

----------


## nariman

> طب إحنا فرحانين علشان الغمة الحمد لله إنزاحت
> علشان الظلم اللى كنا حاسين بيه مشى
> علشان الفساد إللى كان طابق على قلوبنا نزل
> علشان الواسطة و المحسوبية إللى عانينا منها إن شاء الله إنتهت
> علشان الحرية إللى كنا بنحلم بيها بنتنفسها
> علشان مصر إتولدت من جديد و كانت ولادة عسرة أخدت قصادها أرواح شباب زى الفل
> السؤال بقى
> الناس التانية إللى مش مصريين فرحانين ليه
> فى غزة
> ...


ده طبيعي يا هنوءة
دي مصر ..أكبر دولة عربية مكانة وموقع استراتيجي
مش بس العرب يهتموا لكن العالم كله كان بيتابع الأحداث لأن التغير في مصر حيعقبه تغيرات كتير للمنطقة 
وعايزة أقولك بالنسبة للعرب اللي فرحانين دلوقتي ..الجاليات المصرية طبعا خرجت تفرح في الغربة
ومن ناحية تانية الشعوب اللي فرحانة بسقوط نظام مبارك زي الفلسطينيين مثلا ده لأنه كان نظام أساء لصورة مصر كتير ومكانتها
بعض المواقف اللي اخدها بإسم مصر أساءت لسمعة المصريين في الخارج والداخل

م الآخر ..الناس كلها من حقها تفرح

اللي بتمناه دلوقتي ان التطهير يبقى شامل وجذري علشان بجد نبتدي صفحة جديد

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> 
> 2011/02/11*


ده نفس اللي عندي في النتيجة برضك
 :2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> خبــر عاجل :بعد جمعة النصر في تونس وجمعة التحرير في مصر القذاااافي يأمر بإلغــااااء يوم الجمعة في ليبيا


 :xmas 15:  :xmas 15:

----------


## أم أحمد

> لدستور الاصلي
> تعليق : البيان رقم 3 للقوات المسلحة: لو مفضيتوش الميدان في خلال ساعة هنرجعلكوا مبارك تاني


 :hey:  :hey:

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## Dragon Shadow

تأكيدات من مصادر بالجيش المصري أن تحركات الجيش الإسرائيلي على الحدود المصرية ، خوفاً من هجوم مصري ، ومسئولين أمريكيون يؤكدون ضرورة إحترام القيادة المصرية لمعاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل ... 

الخلاصة أن أسرائيل وأمريكا هُما إللي خايفين ومش أحنا إللي مفروض نخاف ... دمتم بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

أجمل تعليق سمعته من ياسين ابني لما سمع صوت الكلاكسات والأفراح في الشوارع

ماما ماما النهاردة عيد ميلاد مصر يا ماما  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

سبحان الله امبارح الناس لم تنام في مصر من القهر
واليوم لن يناموا من الفرحة

----------


## قلب مصر

يا ترى الدور جاي على أي دولة عربية كي تقوم بالتحرر من الفساد ؟
سؤال يطرح نفسه ويجمعها ويحسبها ويقسمها على جميع الأطراف ؟؟؟!!!؟؟؟

----------


## hanoaa

> 


يعملها يا أم أحمد

----------


## سوما

والله العظيم ,,, دلوقت حاسة انى أول مرة اسمع النشيد ده .... مع انى كنت يوميا بقوله ,,, وحفظة كلماته ,,, :xmas 9: 
المرة دى طعمه غير ,,,,,,,, أحلى واجمل ........ ف الكلمات واللحن وكل شئ ..
*يا مصـــــــــــر عيشي حرة ,, وأسلمي رغم الأعادي ..


مصر أولادك كرام ,, أوفياء ,, يرعو الزمام ........
بلادى ,, بلادى ,, بلادى ,,,, لكِ حبي وفؤادي .....
* تعيشى حرة يا مصر .......... دايماً  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

مساء السعادة اللى محصلتش
والفرح بلا حدود
والراحة والأمان
يا جماعة الناس فى الشارع اتحولوا لظاهرة..
ظاهرة فرح وردية 
تجر أطياف الحرية 
و بأعلام مصرية..
الأعلام المصرية فى كل مكان
فى عنان السماء بترفرف وبتتلاحم وبتتلاقى وبتتعانق
والأحمر بيعانق الأسود
والأبيض بيحب الأحمر
والأحمر والأبيض والأسود بيونسهم نسر دهبى..
وبيرقص على الحس الشعبى..
مفيش أى عنصرية بين الأبيض والأسود
وحتى الأحمر موش لون الدم الزاهى
دا لون الفرح القانى
بيفكرنا بطهر الدم الغالى
فعلا والله..عمرى ما شفت الناس فرحانة كدا..
الناس بترقص وعبد الحليم بيصدح .وشادية ..
وأحلف بسماها وبترابها
ويا أغلى اسم فى الوجود
ويا حبيتى يا مصر يا مصر
والناس بترقص
وأصوات متداخلة ..متناغمة فى الفرح الحقيقى
العيون كلها بتتضحك وبتتلاقى فى حنان
والودن بتلقط أعذب الألحان
والكلاكسات والصواريخ والأغانى
والحوارات..وطعم السلام..
بجد سعدت جدا بفرحة الشارع الجميل الطيب
لكن اندهشت اوى..
للدرجة دى كان "......"
ياااااااه
عايزه أضحكوا..
واحنا ماششين فى الطريق بسأل آدم.." هاتطلع ايه بقى يا آدم لما تكبر فى مصر بلدك الجميلة "
" كل شوية تسألينى السؤال دا يا ماما..مانا قلتلك قبل كدا "
" آخر مرة يا آدم "
طيار علشان أركب الطيارة "
" طيار يا آدم..ماشى يا آدم..انتا بقى من طريق وأنا من طريق..يللا امشى بقى "
ومشيت بعيد..وضحكت عليه ضحك..
يعنى أسيبه يطلع طيار يا جماعة..
أنا بينى وبينكم حمدت ربنا..
أصلى خفت يقولى " نفسى أطلع رئيس .."
كنت هازعل منه أوى فعلا..
يللا بقى طيار..طيار
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> يا مصراوية قلنا أنها مش ثورة دي إنتفاضة أو مظاهره كبيرة شوية ههههههههه 
> 
> عايزين تحليل للوقت ده بقه 
> 
> الجمعة السادسه مساءا
> 11 فبراير 2011
> 
> 11/2/11


مين قالك انها انتفاضه ولا مظاهره كبيره شويه 
لا 
انها ثوره حقيقيه شعبيه 
رجل القوات المسلحه اليوم في بيانه اقر بانها ثوره 
وعظم لشهداء الثوره التحيه العسكريه 

ياريت بس نضبط المسميات ونضع كل شيء في ميزانها الطبيعي الذي تستحقه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> طيب قبل ما انام
> واحد عالفيس بوك كاتب الآتي ..
> والله المظاهرات مالهاش طعم من غير الأمن المركزي 
> لا تعليق
> تصبحوا على نصر


والله 
والله 
والله 
انا قلت نغس الكلمه من فتره 
هههههههههههههههههه
بيني وبينك بعد اول يومين سالت نفسي بعد كام يوم 
يعني ايه اطلع مظاهره من غير قوات الفزع ماتطاردنا 
المسماه بقوات الامن سابقا ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الصراحه انا اطمنت دلوقتى على الرعيه وعلى الاولاد وسمعت شويه حاجات حلوه كده فظيعه فظيعه فظيعه يعنى بس عامه انا مبسوط ان الناس مشيت من ميدان التحرير ده شعورى وحسسنى بفرحه ان حسنى مشى 
والاغنيه دى فعلا انا بحبها بقى وياريت الكل يسمعها بجد




مصر هى امى

مصر هى امى
نيلها هو دمى
شمسها فى سمارى
شكلها فى ملامحى
حتى لونى قمحى 
لون نيلك يا مصر
مصر ... مصر
ماتلاقيش مثالها
ست كل عصر
ضله جنب نيلها
تسوى الف قصر
ولا ورده بلدى فيها
عطر مصر ولا جو مصر
ولا سحر مصر
مصر ... مصر
يا ارض المحبه
يا غاليه يا مصر
روحنا ونور عيونا
فى حياتك يا مصر 
لولا كان ميلادى 
فى حسنك يا مصر
لا اتمنيت يا بلدى تبقى 
امى مصر
مصر...مصر
فاتك نص عمرك 
ياللى ماشفت مصر
السماحه روحها
والشهامه مصر
والكرامه هى 
والتاريخ فى مصر
والهرم فى مصر
والكرم فى مصر
مصر... مصر
مصر هى امى
نيلهاهو دمى
شمسها فى سمارى 
شكلها فى ملامحى
حتى لونى قمحى
لون نيلك يا مصر
مصر هى مصر

----------


## فراشة

> مداخلات كثيره جميله قراتها مؤخرا .. 
> ابدا بكلام فراشه : 
> 
> 
> 
> طبعا وقطعا وحزما ..من حق الشعب 
> وهكلمك برضه من وجهه نظر دستوريه عشان يكون كلامي منطقيا مش كلام ثوري وخلاص 
> الماده الثالثه من الدستور تقول بان (( الشعب مصدر السلطات )) 
> كل السطات في الدوله لها مرجعيه واحده وهي الشعب المصري 
> ...


*هههههه الحمد لله البشرى إتحققت*
*في البداية بشكرك على إجابتك الوافية*
*وبهنيك وبهني كل مصري على نجاح الثورة*
*وتحقيقها لأول أهدافها وهو إسقاط النظام*
*وتأكيد الجيش على إن حكمه هيكون مرحلة إنتقالية*
*وأعتقد إن كدا الوزارة والمحافظين وضعهم غير دستوري ومفروض يستقيلوا .. مش كدا؟*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اغنيه جميله تنفع سلام وطني بجد : 

ياسماء الشرق طوفي بالضياء وانشري شمسك في كل سماء 
ذكريه واذكري ايامه بهدي الحق ونور الانبياء 
*كانت الدنيا ظلاما حوله 
وهو ييهدي بخطاه الحائرينا* 
ارضه لم تعرف القيد 
*ولا خفضت الا لباريها الجبينا* 
كيف يمشي في سراها 
غاصب يملا الافق جراحا وانينا .. 

هذا جزء صغير من رائعه محمد عبد الوهاب دعاء الشرق 
وكانه يشرح ثوره مصر وحال مبارك معها ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مصر رائدة التصدير الفكري في العالم العربي ولو قمنا بتتبع الافكار المؤثرة  في المجتمعات العربية سنجدها صناعة مصرية بامتياز , الفكر الناصري  والعروبة والقومية حتى الاصولية الدينية في شكلها الثائر نجد ان مصر اول من  صدرها للعالم العربي ,مصر تمتلك ادوات التاثير الحقيقي على المجتمعات  العربية وهو تأثير غير متعمّد ولكنه حاصل ..
>   هل نستطيع القول أن الحكومات العربية تخشى  نجاح ثورة الشعب المصري ؟ هل  تخشى ان تتصدر مفاهيم هذه الثورة الى الفكر العربي وتصبح ادبيات القرن  الجديد هي ادبيات متعلقة بحرية الشعوب ومرتبطة بمعيشتهم بدون اي ضخ ايدلوجي  ؟ انا اعتقد ذلك ..


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *هههههه الحمد لله البشرى إتحققت*
> *في البداية بشكرك على إجابتك الوافية*
> *وبهنيك وبهني كل مصري على نجاح الثورة*
> *وتحقيقها لأول أهدافها وهو إسقاط النظام*
> *وتأكيد الجيش على إن حكمه هيكون مرحلة إنتقالية*
> *وأعتقد إن كدا الوزارة والمحافظين وضعهم غير دستوري ومفروض يستقيلوا .. مش كدا؟*


طبعا مش هايستقيلو لان ثقافه الاستقاله دي غريبه عليهم شويه من 30 سنه مسمعوش عن الاهتراع ده 
ههههههه

كده الحكومه بسلطاتها التنفيذيه بالكامل ..محلوله 
وسيشكل المجلس الاعلي للجيش حكومه جديده ان شاء الله في الفتره القادمه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

عندي كلمة 
طبعاً أنا ماعنديش فوبيا الخوف على الحدود ، بس أقولكم على إللي حصل من ساعة ماتركت المنتدى بعد التنحي من شويه وتحذيري عن الحدود وهناء  :f: ردت عليا ولسه مفروس برضه من مصراوية جداً  :f:  ....

زوج أختي كلمني وقاللي أنزل هيص وماتقلقش الجيش المصري مستعد لأى إحتمالات وطبعاً كلمني لأنه عارفني ولأني كنت بأكلمة كل نصف ساعة تقريباً وكنت بأكلم أصدقاء لي ودفعتي وإللي هما دلوقت ضباط جيش ومنهم إللي طمنني جداً وقاللي إن إللي رُكبهم سايبه إسرائيل ومش أحنا ...

يعني أنا مش نكدي ياجماعة ولا حاجة بس مابحبش المفاجآت ...
- قبل ماأروح التحرير حلقت زيرو وعملت شوية حركات كده عشان ألف براحتي في التحرير من غير ماحد يشك فيا خاصة أن شكلي مُلفت  :: ، ولما رجعت بعد مشوار التحرير عشان أمارس دوري في اللجان الشعبية صادف أني لبست طقم بني على زيتي وكنت لابس بيادة فيلد زوج أختي كان جايبهالي فبعض الناس إفتكرت أني ضابط جيش ههههههههه ومن شوية لما نزلت أشوف شكل الشارع لبست نفس الطقم وفوجئت بالآتي :-
جيراني ومعارفي في الشارع عاملين حفلة والكل بيهتف تحيا مصر ، شالوني وقعدوا يهتفوا تحيا مصر (تقولش أنا إللي حررت مصر)  :: بس حقيقي كُنت خايف عليهم جداً وسهرت على أمنهم وكنت من القلائل إللي معاهم سلاح ، ولما بعدت عن المنطقة إللي أنا ساكن فيها ودخلت وسط الزحمة فوجئت أن ناس أول مرة أشوفهم بتحضني وتبوسني ولما لقيوا أني متحفظ شويه على السلاح إللي في جنبي برضه ، أفتكروا أني ضابط جيش شالوني برضه وبدأو يهتفوا تحيا مصر ...

ناس في منتهى الجمال والطيبة وشعب جميل جداً وطيب جداً ربنا يبارك للجميع 

يعني الجو عاجبني في الشارع ونازل أهيص شويه تاني لأني أعصابي تعبت الفترة إللي فاتت وربنا يعلم كانت حالتي إيه ...
كنت راجع أشرب قهوة ونازل تاني ...
ربنا يحفظنا ويحفظكم من كل شر
فرحان قوي بيكم بس برضه مفروس من مصراوية  :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> عندي كلمة 
> طبعاً أنا ماعنديش فوبيا الخوف على الحدود ، بس أقولكم على إللي حصل من ساعة ماتركت المنتدى بعد التنحي من شويه وتحذيري عن الحدود وهناء ردت عليا ولسه مفروس برضه من مصراوية جداً  ....
> 
> زوج أختي كلمني وقاللي أنزل هيص وماتقلقش الجيش المصري مستعد لأى إحتمالات وطبعاً كلمني لأنه عارفني ولأني كنت بأكلمة كل نصف ساعة تقريباً وكنت بأكلم أصدقاء لي ودفعتي وإللي هما دلوقت ضباط جيش ومنهم إللي طمنني جداً وقاللي إن إللي رُكبهم سايبه إسرائيل ومش أحنا ...
> 
> يعني أنا مش نكدي ياجماعة ولا حاجة بس مابحبش المفاجآت ...
> - قبل ماأروح التحرير حلقت زيرو وعملت شوية حركات كده عشان ألف براحتي في التحرير من غير ماحد يشك فيا خاصة أن شكلي مُلفت ، ولما رجعت بعد مشوار التحرير عشان أمارس دوري في اللجان الشعبية صادف أني لبست طقم بني على زيتي وكنت لابس بيادة فيلد زوج أختي كان جايبهالي فبعض الناس إفتكرت أني ضابط جيش ههههههههه ومن شوية لما نزلت أشوف شكل الشارع لبست نفس الطقم وفوجئت بالآتي :-
> جيراني ومعارفي في الشارع عاملين حفلة والكل بيهتف تحيا مصر ، شالوني وقعدوا يهتفوا تحيا مصر (تقولش أنا إللي حررت مصر) بس حقيقي كُنت خايف عليهم جداً وسهرت على أمنهم وكنت من القلائل إللي معاهم سلاح ، ولما بعدت عن المنطقة إللي أنا ساكن فيها ودخلت وسط الزحمة فوجئت أن ناس أول مرة أشوفهم بتحضني وتبوسني ولما لقيوا أني متحفظ شويه على السلاح إللي في جنبي برضه ، أفتكروا أني ضابط جيش شالوني برضه وبدأو يهتفوا تحيا مصر ...
> 
> ...


عارف يا أستاذ إبراهيم 
مش راضية أقوم أنام مستنية حضرتك تيجى تقولى ايه اللى حصل
و فى النهاية اكتشف إن حضرتك فى الشارع بتهيص مع الناس
و أنا بسلامتى محبوسة بسبب الأنفلونزا بهيص ع النت

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> عارف يا أستاذ إبراهيم 
> مش راضية أقوم أنام مستنية حضرتك تيجى تقولى ايه اللى حصل
> و فى النهاية اكتشف إن حضرتك فى الشارع بتهيص مع الناس
> و أنا بسلامتى محبوسة بسبب الأنفلونزا بهيص ع النت


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
آسف جداً أختي العزيزة وألف سلامة عليك  :f2: 
- مستعد لأى عقاب تقوليه عشان إللي عملته فيك ...
ياللا قولي أعمل إيه وإيه العقاب بتاعك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*وبعدين إستني هنا*
قبل ماأمشي أنا قلت أن الجيش الإسرائيلي محتشد على الحدود المصرية خوفاً من أى هجوم مصري ...
راجعي المشاركات هتلاقي كده
بس برضه مستعد لأى عقاب وآسف جداً

----------


## R17E

السلام عليكم 

و مبروك عليكم بلاش مبارك عشان محدش يتصدم

سؤال مهم  كيف ندعم عائلات و ذوي الشهداء و كيف نساعد الجرحي و المصابين في المستشفيات أو في منازلهم ...؟؟
في انتظار من يملك معلومات

و هل    لنا ان نتبني حملات تدعوا إلي ما يلي 

العمل التطوعي ؟
إقالة شيخ الازهر و المطالبه بتعيين الدكتور نصر فريد واصل خلفا له
تشجيع السياحه الداخليه في الفترة المقبله

؟

----------


## hanoaa

يا كل مصر
يا كل أبناء مصرتصبحوا على نصر
تصبحوا على الحرية 
تصبحوا على مصر

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> و مبروك عليكم بلاش مبارك عشان محدش يتصدم
> 
> سؤال مهم  كيف ندعم عائلات و ذوي الشهداء و كيف نساعد الجرحي و المصابين في المستشفيات أو في منازلهم ...؟؟
> في انتظار من يملك معلومات
> 
> و هل    لنا ان نتبني حملات تدعوا إلي ما يلي 
> 
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
التبرع بالدم أقل مايمكن عمله من أجل الجرحى ...
- ومن يعرف أحد *هؤلاء القتلى الذين نرجو الله أن يتقبلهم من الشهداء* ، يجب أن يخبرنا به ويمكننا أن نقوم بعمل صندوق تبرعات خاص بمنتدى أبناء مصر (أول واحد هاياخد منه العبد لله عشان مش لاقي آكل حالياً) ..
بالنسبة للشيخ أحمد الطيب ياريت توضح لنا إعتراضك عليه والشيخ نصر فريد لاشائبة تشوبه من أى نوع بس ياريت تقول لنا أسبابك في إقالة شيخ الأزهر الحالي ...
بالنسبة للسياحة أنسى شوية لأن صعب جداً تنشيطها والسياحة الداخلية لن تدر دخل يذكر ولن تدخل للدولة عملات أجنبية ...

يامحمد شركة السياحة إللي كانت متأجرة العقار الذي أملكه بشرم الشيخ سلمته للغفير وأبلغتني بإلغاء العقد بيننا دون دفع المستحقات المتأخرة ، ومافيش ولا سائح قاعد في مصر لغاية دلوقت ، وفي ناس أحتلوا العقار وأقاموا فيه دون وجه حق ولما الأمور تهدى أروح أشوف هاترسى على إيه وربنا يفرجها من عنده .
دمت بخير

----------


## hanoaa

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> آسف جداً أختي العزيزة وألف سلامة عليك 
> - مستعد لأى عقاب تقوليه عشان إللي عملته فيك ...
> ياللا قولي أعمل إيه وإيه العقاب بتاعك





> *وبعدين إستني هنا*
> قبل ماأمشي أنا قلت أن الجيش الإسرائيلي محتشد على الحدود المصرية خوفاً من أى هجوم مصري ...
> راجعي المشاركات هتلاقي كده
> بس برضه مستعد لأى عقاب وآسف جداً


لا مافيش عقاب و لا حاجة
النهاردة يوم الثواب مش العقاب
النهاردة يوم مصر و بس

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا لسة راجعة من برة 
ياااااااااااه على الشعب لما يفرح و الحرية تلمع في عيونه 
حسيت إن الناس عائلة واحدة 
و تخيلوا اللجان الشعبية لسة بينظموا المرور !
ايه الشعب العظيم ده 
الحمد لله يا رب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*مبارك** لشعب مصر*

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2: 

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

 :Lol2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

من النهارده دى بلدك إنت

----------


## قلب مصر

ارفع رأسك عاليا ... فأنت مصري

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

الحمد لله رب العالمين

أنا مصري

من مصر الحرة دايما ان شاء الله

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*حسنى مبارك مات وقابل عبد الناصر والسادات سألوه سم ولا منصة*
*قالهم فيس بوك*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*عاجل من ميدان التحرير

إلي اخواتنا في الدول الشقيقة : حد عنده ريس مزعله قبل ما نروح ؟ 
*

 ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> انا لسة راجعة من برة 
> ياااااااااااه على الشعب لما يفرح و الحرية تلمع في عيونه 
> حسيت إن الناس عائلة واحدة 
> و تخيلوا اللجان الشعبية لسة بينظموا المرور !
> ايه الشعب العظيم ده 
> الحمد لله يا رب


 عايزين نعمل لقاء للمنتدى بمناسبة الفرحة دي ونبدأ بتنفيذ صندوق تبرعات أبناء مصر لمساعدة أى شخص في أزمة (هاأكون أكتر واحد محتاجه الفترة إللي جايه فـ لازم تعملوه)
وعشان تشوفوني وأنا أقرع وعشان عايز أشوف مصرواوية جداً ضروري جداً وأوعي ماتجيش عشان عايز أديك العيدية بتاعة العيد ده  :1: ...

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> عايزين نعمل لقاء للمنتدى بمناسبة الفرحة دي وبدأ بتنفيذ صندوق تبرعات أبناء مصر (هاأكون أكتر واحد محتاجه الفترة إللي جايه فـ لازم تعملوه)
> وعشان تشوفوني وأنا أقرع وعشان عايز أشوف مصرواوية جداً ضروري جداً وأوعي ماتجيش عشان عايز أديك العيدية بتاعة العيد ده ...


ويك ويييييييك عيدية 
اذا انا قاااادمة حتى اقفش العيدية و ارى النيولوك الزلابطاوي  :: 
بس اهم حاجة تختاروا يوم بعيد عن يوم الخميس 17 فبراير عشان نازلة حملة تنظيف كليتنا 
سؤال بقى ..
تفتكروا يوم 25 يناير هيتحول اسمه من عيد الشرطة لعيد الثورة ولا اييييه ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مش هاقول غير إنى فخور
وهاقولها بعلو صوتى على طول
أيوه مصري وهوا مين اصلا يطول
مش هاقول غير انى فخور

مهما هاقول ولا أحكى عن ولادنا
إيه تانى ممكن يوصف بلدنا
والله ما فيه حاجه تساوى قيمتها 
ولا توصف رجالتها في الشده موجودين

جيل ورا جيل سايبين دايما علامه
وإبن النيل ... مصري يعنى الكرامه
والله ما فيه حاجه تساوى قيمتها ولا توصف رجالتها في الشده موجودين

مش هاقول غير إنى فخور
وهاقولها بعلو صوتى على طول
أيوه مصري وهوا مين اصلا يطول
مش هاقول غير انى فخور


*********

*أنا مصريه 

*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ويك ويييييييك عيدية 
> اذا انا قاااادمة حتى اقفش العيدية و ارى النيولوك الزلابطاوي 
> بس اهم حاجة تختاروا يوم بعيد عن يوم الخميس 17 فبراير عشان نازلة حملة تنظيف كليتنا 
> سؤال بقى ..
> تفتكروا يوم 25 يناير هيتحول اسمه من عيد الشرطة لعيد الثورة ولا اييييه ؟؟


بالنسبة لي أي يوم ينفع لأني حالياً عاطل والحمدلله الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه ...
مافيش حد معاه 10000 دولار سلف (مش سلف قوي يعني وهو وحظه في ردهم)

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بالنسبة لي أي يوم ينفع لأني حالياً عاطل والحمدلله الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه ...
> مافيش حد معاه 10000 دولار سلف (مش سلف قوي يعني وهو وحظه في ردهم)


هما مش قالوا ان في إعانة بطالة ؟
قدم اوراقك يا استاذ ابراهيم ورزقك و رزقنا على الله  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هما مش قالوا ان في إعانة بطالة ؟
> قدم اوراقك يا استاذ ابراهيم ورزقك و رزقنا على الله


المشكلة أن عندي سجل تجاري ومكتوب في بطاقتي وجواز سفري رجل أعمال ، لما كنت رايح التحرير كنت خايف اللجان الشعبية يشوفوا البطاقة يدوروا فيا الضرب  ::

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

> *عاجل من ميدان التحرير*
> 
> *إلي اخواتنا في الدول الشقيقة : حد عنده ريس مزعله قبل ما نروح ؟*


*فكرة ممتازة يا مصراوية*
*وممكن نحط اعلان فى كل وسائل الاعلام وعلى كل المواقع الالكترونية* 
*ودى صيغة مقترحة منى* 
*اعلان هام* 
*الى كل الشعوب المقهورة*
*الى كل اللى مش عاجبه الحاكم والحكومة بتاعته* 
*شباب ثورجى جديد لاند فى خدمتكم* 
*العمر*
*شباب فى العشرينات واوائل الثلاثينات من العمر* 
*الجنس*
*من الجنسين* 
*الصفة*
*شباب متحمس يعشق الحرية من ابناء مصر الحرة* 
*القدرات*
*شباب يتحمل كل الصعاب قادر على مواجهة المدرعات والدبابات ويتحمل الرصاص الحى والمطاطى والقنابل المسيلة للدموع والمولوتوف والأسلحة البيضاء وقادر على الصمود فى وجه البلطجية والمأجورين* 
*الطعام*
*على كل لون يا باتيستا*
*ممكن كنتاكى أو مؤمن* 
*سندوتيشات أو كبسة أو تبولة أو كسكي -- زعلوط ما يهمش* 
*الأجندات*
*كل الأجندات المطروحة على الساحة حتى الفضائية منها* 
*السعر*
*حسب اعلام أنس الفقي*
*100 دولار فى اليوم* 
ملحوظة هامة
السعر يتم توريده الي العضوين 
مصراوية جدا وطارق ابو رضوان
لخصم 50% قيمة حقوق الملكية الفكرية  
وشكرا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *فكرة ممتازة يا مصراوية*
> *وممكن نحط اعلان فى كل وسائل الاعلام وعلى كل المواقع الالكترونية* 
> *ودى صيغة مقترحة منى* 
> *اعلان هام* 
> *الى كل الشعوب المقهورة*
> *الى كل اللى مش عاجبه الحاكم والحكومة بتاعته* 
> *شباب ثورجى جديد لاند فى خدمتكم* 
> *العمر*
> *شباب فى العشرينات واوائل الثلاثينات من العمر* 
> ...


 يا سلاااام حلو المشروع ده اوي و طبعا كسبان 
انا موافقة مبدأيا 
بس انا نسبتي هتكون 51 % عشان يبقالي حق الإدارة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> المشكلة أن عندي سجل تجاري ومكتوب في بطاقتي وجواز سفري رجل أعمال ، لما كنت رايح التحرير كنت خايف اللجان الشعبية يشوفوا البطاقة يدوروا فيا الضرب


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قالوا انهم بكرة هيعملوا حملة لتنظيف ميدان التحرير 
يا ترى مين هيروح ؟

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

بس انا نسبتي هتكون 51 % عشان يبقالي حق الإدارة  :: 

*يا سلام يا افندم بس كده من عينيا*
*بس انتى لايمينى عالدولارات وانا احولهم على سويسرا --يووووه قصدى اغيرهم من البنك*
*وشهيصنى يا معلم*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> قالوا انهم بكرة هيعملوا حملة لتنظيف ميدان التحرير 
> يا ترى مين هيروح ؟


 قناة الجزيرة "صهيونية إيرانية أمريكية تبث من قطر" . 
قناة المنار الشيعية . 
قناة الرأي السورية "مختلطة" .

*بيقولوا إستمرار التظاهر بميدان التحرير من أجل المطلب الجديد ...*
المطلب حالياً على حد زعم القنوات الحُرة عاليه :-
لن نغادر الميدان حتى تتم محاكمة مبارك
أنتوا مش متابعين الإعلام الحر ولا إيه ؟!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_أرض النفاق_

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أنت مابتناميش زي حالاتي ولا إيه يامصراوية ؟

----------


## اليمامة

*


صباح شروق شمس الحرية..
فوق صدر السماء المولودة
النقية
والمروج ..والدروب..
الخضراء..
البنية
شاهدة..على ساعات الإنتظار ..
الطوال
صامدة بما حطمت ..
من قيد النهار
وعدونا المخيف..
الآن..
جاءه الخريف..
لعله يفيق..
فى ثورة الشروق..
فى انتفاضة السكوت
ونحن..
وزهرة ربيعنا المستحيل
على منعطفات المسير
الطويل
تمحو الأصداء البعيدة
البعيدة جدا
الصفيقة
تتمطى ببقاياها الباهتة

...

سنسير
سنسير
حلمنا ما عاد قصير
فى صباح الحرية
فوق السماء المولودة
الأبية
سيجىء الحلم..
على الطريق
ونحن نرتقب الشروق
كل يوم..
سيجىء
طالما جاءت الشمس
سيجىء الحلم من العروق
...


*

----------


## nova_n

> معلش بابا بيسأل عن السيد عمرو موسى
> ياريت اللى عارف هو فين دلوقت و مختفى ليه
> يقولى علشان أريحه
> أنا بقالى كام يوم مش بقعد كتير قدام التليفزيون و الشوية الى بقعدهم ماسمعتش فيهم أى كلمة أو بيان ليه



أختى هنوءة

مبروك الأستقرار لمصر وكل المصريين
ويارب النجاح والتوفيق لكل اللى نريدة من خير لبلدنا مصر

بالنسبة للسيد عمرو موسى
سمعت خبر من قناة انه فى خلال 3 اسابيع هينهى كل اوراقة
من موضوع الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية
يعنى هيكون فاضى ومستعد لاى خدمة تحتاجة فيها بلدة مصر
قال كدة
والبرادعى أعلن انه مش ناوى يترشح لمنصب الرئاسة فى مصر

مبروك لمصر والمصريين
ويارب نبنى بتحضر مصرنا وجسور من المحبة بين بعضنا على طول

----------


## ابن البلد

لا يسعني إلا أن أشكر سيادة الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك
ووجدت هذه الكلمات التي تعبر عن ما أريد قوله 

شكرا فخامة الرئيس تنحيت بعد ان حققت لكل المصريين كل مطالب الثوره غيرت الدستور و اقالت الوزاره و الغيت فكره التوريث و عينت نائبا لك و تنازلت عن منصبك و لكن لم يهدأ و يفهم هذا لشعب انك كنت بالامس موجود مجرد صوره لكى تحمى بلادنا و نظرا للحفاظ على بلدك اولا و شعبها ثانيا و كرامتك التى اهانوها ثالثا فقررت التنحى شكرا لك يا مبارك على حقن دماء المصرين والحفاظ على كرامتهم فهو ليس بغريب عن بطل سأودعك بكل حب وتقدير واحترام

----------


## ابن البلد

وبصراحة الفيديو ده معبر جدا 
عن مخاوفنا 

ربنا يستر .. والبيت مايتهدش ع اللي قاعدين فيه يا سلطان

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> لا يسعني إلا أن أشكر سيادة الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك
> ووجدت هذه الكلمات التي تعبر عن ما أريد قوله 
> 
> شكرا فخامة الرئيس تنحيت بعد ان حققت لكل المصريين كل مطالب الثوره غيرت الدستور و اقالت الوزاره و الغيت فكره التوريث و عينت نائبا لك و تنازلت عن منصبك و لكن لم يهدأ و يفهم هذا لشعب انك كنت بالامس موجود مجرد صوره لكى تحمى بلادنا و نظرا للحفاظ على بلدك اولا و شعبها ثانيا و كرامتك التى اهانوها ثالثا فقررت التنحى شكرا لك يا مبارك على حقن دماء المصرين والحفاظ على كرامتهم فهو ليس بغريب عن بطل سأودعك بكل حب وتقدير واحترام


عايز أديك تقييم على المشاركة دي بس لاأملك حق التقييم ...
سيبك ياأحمد من التاريخ والجغرافيا والإعلام والشعب والدولة وكل حاجة ، لأن إللي خلق ده كله عالم بينا وكل واحد بياخد حقه ولا يظلم عنده سبحانه وتعالى فتيلا . 
ربنا يكون في عون الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك لأن عباد ربنا مافيش في إيديهم حاجة ومايملكوش إلا اللسان  ....
يوم 18-2-2011 في مسيرة وجاى مخصوص من الشرقية أشترك فيها .. ياريت أشوفك فيها ...
دمت بخير

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اقراو بقي الخبر ده كده 
معقول ممكن يوم نوصل لكده : 

أمس بالعاصمة التونسيه .. 

مسيرة ضخمة تنادي بـ«وطن عربي واحد» وبرحيل كل دكتاتور 



«شعب عربي واحد... وطن عربي واحد».. ذلك هو الشعار الرئيسي لمسيرة شعبية، حاشدة وكبيرة، جابت امس أهم شارعين بالعاصمة، شارع الحبيب بورقيبة، وشارع محمد الخامس... وقد رفع المشاركون فيها علمي تونس ومصر في تناسق واضح، وفي انسجام تام...

هذه المسيرة تعتبر الأضخم منذ انطلاق الثورة في تونس، طبعا بعد المظاهرة، والمسيرة العارمة التي انتظمت يوم 14 جانفي 2011، والتي أطاحت بالطاغية بن علي «وحكمت» عليه فورا بالهروب خارج الوطن...

والشعار المذكور آنفا، يؤكد بوضوح الحس القومي لدى الشعب التونسي.. «شعب تونس.. شعب مصر.. ثورة... ثورة حتى النصر».

هذا الشعار، ردده ايضا، بكثافة المتظاهرون معبرين عن تضامنهم وتعاطفهم مع الشعب العربي المصري، في ثورته المستمرة منذ 20 يوما والمنادية كذلك بسقوط دكتاتور الشرق العربي، الطاغية حسني مبارك... وقد سقط...

وهذا الشعار يوحي دون ادنى شك بالمصير المشترك والتآخي الأكيد بين الشعبين الشقيقين، التونسي والمصري وبضرورة «طرد» الشيخ مبارك، البارك والجاثم على صدور المواطنين المصريين منذ 30 سنة.. وقد أطرد..

شعار تم تريده كذلك كثيرا، من طرف المتظاهرين ويعبر بوضوح عن عدم الثقة في فرعون مصر الجديد، كما يؤكد هذا الشعار ان الشعوب العربية من الخليج الى المحيط ترفض كل الخونة والعملاء مهما كانت مواقعهم وخاصة من يتربعون على سدة الحكم، وبالاخص ممن طال تربعهم الناهين عن الديمقراطية والحرية والناهبين لثروات بلدانهم، والحاكمين بالحديد والنار والرافضين للعدل في كل المجالات...

وتجدر الاشارة الى ان هذه المسيرة الضخمة، انطلقت بعد منتصف نهار امس من أمام تمثال ابن خلدون بشارع بورقيبة بالعاصمة، وعرجت على شارع محمد الخامس في اتجاه السفارة المصرية... وقد انضم اليها اغلب الموجودين في الشارعين سواء في المقاهي او على الارصفة حتى تضخمت وصار المشاركون فيها يعدون بالالاف..

واضافة الى الشعارات التي ذكرناها فقد ردد المتظاهرون شعارات اخرى مثل «ارحل» ارحل يا مبارك بن علي في انتظارك»...

و»من مراكش الى بيروت.. الشعب العربي لا يموت» ومن «مراكش الى البحرين شعب واحد موش اثنين» و»يا مبارك يا جبان.. الشعب العربي لا يهان» و»يا شعب ثور.. ثور على كل دكتاتور» ...وها ان مبارك سقط بارادة الشعب المصري الشقيق، شانه شان زميله الديكتاتور بن علي. وقطعا فثورة الشعوب العربية لن تقف عند ارض الكنانة مصر العروبة ـ مصر التحدي، بل ستتواصل في كل قطر عربي يجثم على صدور ابنائه طاغية وجلاد من أمثال بن علي ومبارك..




ممكن ياعرب نبقي كده 
ده اكبر حلم فعلا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الفجر على قناة الجزيرة مباشر شفت نقل مباشر لصلاة الفجر من ميدان التحرير
 منظر يااااااااا الله
يفرح يفرح يفرح يفرح يفرح

وبعد انتهاء الصلاه قعدوا يقولو تكبيرات العيد 

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد
الله أكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكره واصيلا
ولا اله الا الله وحده 
صدق وعده 
ونصر عبده 
وأعز جنده 
وهزم الأحزاب وحده 
لا اله إلا الله




ربنا ينصركوا ويفرحكوا وينور طريقكوا يا فخر مصر
 :11 6 204: 
وصباح الحريه والفخر يا مصريين
 :36 3 11:

----------


## أسطى

اللهم احفظ مصر و أهلها من كل سوء ،  و ول عليهم خيارهم و باعد عنهم شرارهم.

أخوكم من أرض الحرمين الشريفين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:36 2 25: 




مسلم مسيحى أنا مصرى 
فلاح صعيدى أنا مصرى 
نوبى أو سيوى أنا مصرى 
سيناوى عريشى أنا مصرى 
معايا ماعيشى أنا مصرى 
عند الضريح للأوليّا﻿ ضويت شموع أنا مصرى 
و ف الميلاد كان السبوع أنا مصرى 
وربيعى جابه شم نسيمى أنا مصرى 
و مماتى كان للأربعينى أنا مصرى﻿ 

لما الفرنسى والانجليزى والاسرائيلى جم بالاذية ما فرّقوش 
ولما نيلى جف ف نهار وخيره عليّا ما فرقهوش 
ندرت ندرى ولما جانى الخير﻿ فى يوم كنت ضاوي له شمعتين 
ف مارى جرجس وسيدنا الحسين 
مانا مصرى

 :36 3 26:

----------


## ابن البلد

حرية مدنية .... 




هل ما نحن فيه الآن تمثيلية ولنا دور فيها لإنجاحها 

ام أنها حقيقة ولكننا لم نعتاد على الحقائق

----------


## فراشة

> عايز أديك تقييم على المشاركة دي بس لاأملك حق التقييم ...
> سيبك ياأحمد من التاريخ والجغرافيا والإعلام والشعب والدولة وكل حاجة ، لأن إللي خلق ده كله عالم بينا وكل واحد بياخد حقه ولا يظلم عنده سبحانه وتعالى فتيلا . 
> ربنا يكون في عون الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك لأن عباد ربنا مافيش في إيديهم حاجة ومايملكوش إلا اللسان  ....
> يوم 18-2-2011 في مسيرة وجاى مخصوص من الشرقية أشترك فيها .. ياريت أشوفك فيها ...
> دمت بخير


 
*المسيرة دي مين منظمها وهدفها إيه؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## فراشة

> حرية مدنية .... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هل ما نحن فيه الآن تمثيلية ولنا دور فيها لإنجاحها 
> 
> ام أنها حقيقة ولكننا لم نعتاد على الحقائق


 *
مؤكد في أسرار هتنكشف مع الوقت
إحساسى إنها حقيقة مدعمة بأدوار تمثيليةقام بها بعض الكومبارس
لكن سواء حقيقة أو تمثيلية فإن اللى قامم فيها بدور البطولة هو الشعب
والتغيير كان مطلوب ويكفي الروح الجديدة إللى دبت بين الشعب
لكن المشكلة إن الناس في ميدان التحرير مصرين على البقاء وبيطالبوا بتحقيق باقي المطالب
أعتقد إن كدا كفاية .. 
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *
> مؤكد في أسرار هتنكشف مع الوقت
> إحساسى إنها حقيقة مدعمة بأدوار تمثيليةقام بها بعض الكومبارس
> لكن سواء حقيقة أو تمثيلية فإن اللى قامم فيها بدور البطولة هو الشعب
> والتغيير كان مطلوب ويكفي الروح الجديدة إللى دبت بين الشعب
> لكن المشكلة إن الناس في ميدان التحرير مصرين على البقاء وبيطالبوا بتحقيق باقي المطالب
> أعتقد إن كدا كفاية .. 
> *


المفروض يمشو بقى وكفايه فعلا كده علشان مش عايزين قلق الفتره الى جايه ويفضل الجيش مع الشعب فعلا وميبقاش حكم عسكرى بمعنى الكلمه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

البيان الرابع للقوات المسلحه

----------


## ابن البلد

لا أعرف مدى صحة هذه المعلومات ولكني كنت قد سمعت عن هذا الخبر بعد إذاعة بيان التفويض




> تدهورت الحالة الصحية للرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك في الساعات القريبة الماضية و اكدت بعض المصادر المقربة منه انه في حالة غيبوبة كاملة يذكر ان الناحية الصحية للرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك تتدهورت امس الاول ايضا حيث تعرض للأغماء مرتين أثناء تسجيل خطابة أمس ،، وانتقل بطائرة الرئاسة مع أسرته متوجها إلي مدينة شرم الشيخ لقضاء ما تبقي له و أكدت مصادر ان تدهور حالته الصحية ،، جعلت الأطباء يزيدون من جرعات العلاج الكيماوي الحيوي الذي يتناولة لعلاج السرطان وقد أصيب بنوبتى إغماء خلال إلقائة بيانه الذى أذاعة التليفزيون المصري ، وقامت إدارة الأعلام بمؤسسة الرئاسة بعمل مونتاج على خطاب الرئيس وتجري السلطات المصرية اتصالات منذ ثلاثة أيام مع المستشفي الألماني الذي يعالج الرئيس مبارك

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> مؤكد في أسرار هتنكشف مع الوقت
> إحساسى إنها حقيقة مدعمة بأدوار تمثيليةقام بها بعض الكومبارس
> لكن سواء حقيقة أو تمثيلية فإن اللى قامم فيها بدور البطولة هو الشعب
> والتغيير كان مطلوب ويكفي الروح الجديدة إللى دبت بين الشعب
> لكن المشكلة إن الناس في ميدان التحرير مصرين على البقاء وبيطالبوا بتحقيق باقي المطالب
> أعتقد إن كدا كفاية .. 
> *


ما أحنا قلنا بتوع التحرير دول مش هيمشوا
وبيثبتوا بس الجملة القائلة 




> زماره تلمه وعصايا تفرقوا


أمته هيمشوا مش عارف 
أنا بتخيل أن الناس بس متواجده النهارده للإحتفال خصوصا أن في ناس نزلت من البيوت تحتفل معاهم بدون خوف حقيقي من أي سلطة

----------


## ابن البلد

مين ده اللي يقدر يوصل بيكي لبر أمان ؟؟؟



في لحظة من عمر الأوطان
محتاجة سفينتها لربان
يا مصر يا أول إنسان عرف البطولة وخلدها
قدمنا لسه عبور تاني

دي بلدنا مش عايزة أماني
عايزة كفاح من أولها 
 ::(:   :Sad:

----------


## ابن البلد

أغنية محمد منير " في حب مصر"

كلمات :مدحت العدل - الحان :عمرو مصطفى

فـ عز م تـــكــون الدنــيـــا


واخــــــــدا الـــــــــواحـــد


تـــنــــــادينا تــلاقـــيـنـــا


فـ ثانيه الكــــــل فـ واحد
*
ياحـبــيـبتي * يا أم الدنيا


يا أغــــلـى الأوطـــــــــان


مـــيــــن ده الـلي يـــــــقدر


يــــوصــــل بيكي لبر أمان


ويــــعــدي بيكي على بكره


غــــــيـــــر الـشــجــعــــان
*
في لحظة من عمر الأوطان


محـــتاجه سفينـتــها لربان


يا مصري يــا أول إنــــسان


عـــرف الـبـطـوله وخـلدها
*
قــــدمنا لـــــّسه عبور تاني


أحـلام كـتـيـره وعـجـبـانـي


دي بلدنا مش عـــايزا أماني


عايـــزا كـــفاح من أولـهـا
*
يا مــــصـــــر يـا أم الـدنـيا


يـــا أغــلـــى الأوطــــــــان


مـيــــن دا الـلـــــي يـقــــدر


يوصـــل بــيــكي لـبـر أمان


ويـــعـــدي بـيـكي على بكره


غـــيــــر الـــــشــــجــــــعان

----------


## محمد حسيـــن



----------


## سوما

تم تصنيف الثوره المصرية  من قبل خبراء فى التاريخ و مجله الجارديان بأعظم ثوره فى تاريخ العالم حتى اعظم من الثوره الفرنسية ..
 :f2: وعن الثورة المصرية باولو كويلهو - مؤلف روائي برازيلي -  قال :
" العالم يصبح افضل فقط عندما يتواجد ناس تخاطر بشئ  لتحقيقه ,,  شكرا يا مصريين.. "
 :xmas 29:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_انا من شوية كنت عمالة افكر 
ان رئيس مصر القادم يبقى عمرو موسى 
يا سلاااااااام
انا بحب الراجل ده اوى 
كمان بحب اسم عمرو 
تخيلوا معايا رئيس مصر اسمه عمرو ..الله 
عمورة ..عمورة_ 
 :Girl (13): 







دولا مين ودولا مين دولا عساكر مصريين
دولا مين ودولا مين دولا ولاد الفلاحين

دولا الورد الحر البلدي .. يصحى يفتح اصحى يا بلدي
دولا خلاصة مصر يا ولدي .. دولا عيون المصريين
دولا مين ودولا مين

دولا القوة ودولا العز .. يهدوا الغالي مهما يعز
هز يا دفعه هلالك هز .. واحنا وراك ملايين جايين
دولا مين ودولا مين

دولا اخواتنا ودولا بنينا .. دولا الأمل اللي مخلينا
دولا المجد اللي يعلينا .. فوق الجرح نعود سالمين
دولا مين ودولا مين

دولا يا سينا ولاد الشهدا .. دولا التار لا ينام ولا يهدا
خلي ترابك يسكن يهدا .. طول مابهيه بحضن ياسين
دولا مين ودولا مين


*كلمات:*  *احمد فؤاد نجم* *الحان:*  *كمال الطويل* 

 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

وانا عايز الريس الجديد يبقى اسود مقلم وبشريطه من فوق ويكون لابس ببيونه ياساره

----------


## hanoaa

استقالة أنس الفقى وزير الإعلام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تم تصنيف الثوره المصرية  من قبل خبراء فى التاريخ و مجله الجارديان بأعظم ثوره فى تاريخ العالم حتى اعظم من الثوره الفرنسية ..
> وعن الثورة المصرية باولو كويلهو - مؤلف روائي برازيلي -  قال :
> " العالم يصبح افضل فقط عندما يتواجد ناس تخاطر بشئ  لتحقيقه ,,  شكرا يا مصريين.. "


حاجة جميلة ومشرفة طبعا يا وسام
تسلمى على الخبر الجميل دا 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بيكم يا ولاد مصر

في أول أيام الحرية

أول يوم حرية حقيقي بنعيشه

من غير فساد سلطة أو امتهان كرامة أو أو أو

وعايزين نبدأ من النهاردة صفحة جديدة بلون أبيض مع التاريخ

وعايزين ندخل في الجد

جوانا أحلام أصبح من الممكن تحقيقها

مبقاش في حاجة ممكن تخلينا نقول ازاي والوضع الحالي وشايفيت الحكومة وعمايلها

البلد دي بلدنا ومن زمان

ومن حقنا نحلم ونحقق أحلامنا وأحلام اللي ماتوا وكانوا نفسهم أحلامهم تتحقق

في ملفات كتيرة مفتوحة عايزين نتكلم فيها

وفي صفحات مهمة التاريخ حيبدأ يسمعها

عارفين يا ولاد مصر

التاريخ دلوقتي قاعد مربع

وحاطط قلمه وقرطاسه

وعمال يسمع مننا ويكتب

يكتب كلام حيتبقى بعد ما نمشي بسنين كتير ولحد ما تقوم القيامة

أيام بتتحفر في ذاكرة الشعوب 

تعالوا نبدا نحقق أحلامنا 

وازاي بعد ما أيام الغضب انتهت حنعيش أيام الحرية

حنعيشها ازاي ؟؟

وايه أول حلم حنبدأ بتنفيذه

وازاي حنصلح مصر وناخد بأيدها في معركتها القادمة

دورنا حيكون ازاي ؟؟

كل واحد يدخل يقول شايف نفسه يقدر يعمل ايه في المرحلة الجاية

وايه أول مشروع مصري ممكن نبدأه علشان بلدنا تتقدم بينا 

حقيقي مش أغاني 

تعالوا نتكلم مع بعض في أيام الحرية زي ما اتكلمنا مع بعض في أيام الغضب

تعالوا نسطر أحلامنا ونبدأها

وعلى بركة الله نبدأ ....

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> و مبروك عليكم بلاش مبارك عشان محدش يتصدم





> سؤال مهم  كيف ندعم عائلات و ذوي الشهداء و كيف نساعد الجرحي و المصابين في المستشفيات أو في منازلهم ...؟؟ 
> في انتظار من يملك معلومات
> 
> و هل    لنا ان نتبني حملات تدعوا إلي ما يلي  
> 
> العمل التطوعي ؟ 
> إقالة شيخ الازهر و المطالبه بتعيين الدكتور نصر فريد واصل خلفا له
> تشجيع السياحه الداخليه في الفترة المقبله
> 
> ؟


 

انا معاك يا محمد فى كل حاجه قلبا وقالبا ان شاء الله وان شاءا لله نتقابل ونشوف هنعمل ايه ولو فيه اى خطط نبتدى نقوم بيها

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *المسيرة دي مين منظمها وهدفها إيه؟؟؟؟؟*


*http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/event.php?eid=192354780783520
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أهلا بيكم يا ولاد مصر
> 
> في أول أيام الحرية
> 
> أول يوم حرية حقيقي بنعيشه
> 
> من غير فساد سلطة أو امتهان كرامة أو أو أو
> 
> وعايزين نبدأ من النهاردة صفحة جديدة بلون أبيض مع التاريخ
> ...


فيه اى خطط طيب ياقلب مصر ؟

----------


## حمادو

كنت فى احتفالية - كان من المفترض أنها تكون مظاهرة لولا تنحي مبارك - فى مدينة بازل السويسرية...وبدون سبب افتكرت دكتور جمال الشربيني وافتقدته جدا.

ياترى هو عامل ايه فى الظروف دي؟ حلمه الكبير اتحقق أخيرا

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أذهب لترجمة جوجل
إكتب الجملة التالية

مصر تحتل أمريكا

ترجمها للإنجليزية

ثم إكتب جملة جديدة هي

مصر تحتل إسرائيل

أنظر لترجمتها بالإنجليزية ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

*سؤال أطرحه للشاب وائل غنيم المدير الأقليمي لجوجل ليفسر لي هذه المسألة المحيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## حمادو

أستاذ إبراهيم


أولا وائل غنيم المدير التسويقي للشركة...لا علاقة له بالترجمة

ثانيا حط الهند تحتل إسرائيل...أو السودان تحتل إسرائيل...أو قطر تحتل إسرائيل, دي الدول اللى جت على بالى دلوقتى بس كل دولة طلعت ترجمة مختلفة
وشوف الترجمة اختلفت فى كل مرة عدا كلمة إسرائيل


إذن الفكرة ليست فى جوجل عربي ولا فى وائل غنيم, وإنما الفكرة فى كلمة إسرائيل.

----------


## hanoaa

عايزة احكى لكوا على حاجة
بس عايزة رأيكوا
مش بس رايكوا عايزة تحاولوا تفكروا معايا
ده اللى حصلنا أنا و زمايلى فى أول أيام الحرية
احكى من اول الحكايةإحنا بنشتغل فى شركة المنيا لمياه الشرب و الصرف الصحى
تخصصاتت مختلفة
كلنا متعاقدين و فى مننا بنظام السركى اللى هو اليومية
المهم لو مسكنا الكيميائيين اللى انا منهم أقدم حد فينا متعين بقاله 4 سنيين 
طلع قرار بتثبيت العماله المؤقته على مستوى الجمهوريه يوم الخميس
القرار وصل عندنا النهارده بتاريخ 9-2-2011 يعنى الأربعاء
القرار المعلن فى التليفزيون الناس اللى عدى عليهم 3 سنين فأكثر
المهم
النهاردة الناس اتظاهرت قدام الإدارة فى المنيا
علشان تشوف هايعملوا ايه فى اللى أقل من 3 سنين
و كمان علشان حاجة اسمها لايحة الشركة
دى بقى يعنى الفلوس
احنا مثلاً مرتباتنا اللى بنقبضها حاجة واللى المفروض نقبضها حاجة تانى
بس للأسف مش بحفظ أرقام
الأساسيين كمان عندهم مشاكل مع الفلوس
و بيقولوا ان المنيا شركة الفلوس فيها غير باقى الشركات اللى زينا
ماعلينا
خدوا ملخص المظاهرة نقلا عن الجروب بتاع الكيميائيين 
مصحوباً بالرأى الشخصى لأحد الزملاء بإعتباره مندوب عننا فى الأمور الماليةتظاهرة اليوم امام مقر الشركة بالمنيا

قام بعض العاملين بالشركة بالتظاهر امام مقر الشركة للمطالبة بالتثبيت ومقابلة السيد اللواء رضوان رئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة وتم بالفعل الاستجابة لمطلبهم وتم اللقاء مع اللواء رضوان
ووعد بالاتي :
أولا : تثبيت العمالة الموقتة المتعاقدة بالشركة حتي شهر 6 لعام 2010 ولكن بالتدريج بمعني هيبدا بالاق...دمية بس لحد اخر شهر 6 عام 2011 هيكون كلة مثبت بالشركة 
ثانيا : بدء اضافة الحوافز 75% بدلا من 50% ابتداء من شهر مارس 2011
ثالثا : الانتظار لموافقة وزير الاسكان حتي يتم تعديل بند وجبة غذاء
رابعا : البدء في التنفيذ من يوم الاثنين 14/2/2010 وتشكيل لجنة سيتم الاعلان عنها غدا الاحد 13/2/2011 لمتابعة التعليمات والاجراءات 
راي شخصي بس خبيث شويه : 
الكلام اللي قاله كله حلو بس الحاجتين اللي مدخلوش دماغي :
أولا : لا يتم استاذن وزير الاسكان لتطبيق بند من بنود اللائحة وقانونا يحق لرئيس مجلس الادارة تطبيق اي بند يراه مطابقا للائحة العمل بالشركة , بس لو قولنا الكلام ده مظبوط ليه لم ياخذ موافقة وزير الاسكان علي تعديل الحوافز من 50% الي 75% وتم تطبيقها بدون موافقة وزير الاسكان
ثانيا : مسالة التثبيت مش محتاجة 4 شهور ونص عشان يشتغلوا فيها لان عددالعمالة المتعاقدة بالشركة 1267 متعاقد وكلها علي درجات مالية يعني هي المشكلة كلة هينقلها من عماله موقته لعمالة دائمة وخلص الموضوع ومسالة الاقديمة الناس كده كده هتكون محتفظة بالاقدمية لا تواريخ التعيين موجودة والحمد لله .. مش كده ولا ايه
سلبيات التظاهرة : 
الهتاف باسلوب غير لائق للواء رضواء من قبل المتظاهرين ولابد ان تكون المطالبة باحترام

----------


## اليمامة

> أهلا بيكم يا ولاد مصر
> 
> في أول أيام الحرية
> 
> أول يوم حرية حقيقي بنعيشه
> 
> من غير فساد سلطة أو امتهان كرامة أو أو أو
> 
> وعايزين نبدأ من النهاردة صفحة جديدة بلون أبيض مع التاريخ
> ...


مساء الفل يا قمر
أهوكدا الكلام الحلو
يعجبنى فيك الإماكنية الممكنة..هههههه
هافكر يا أم يوسف..
وأنا معاكى..
ومع أى حد عايزنى أشاركه فى أى حاجة وبأى وسيلة
مستعدة تماما 
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا سلااااااااام
عمورة ..عمورة

----------


## ابن البلد

> كنت فى احتفالية - كان من المفترض أنها تكون مظاهرة لولا تنحي مبارك - فى مدينة بازل السويسرية...وبدون سبب افتكرت دكتور جمال الشربيني وافتقدته جدا.
> 
> ياترى هو عامل ايه فى الظروف دي؟ حلمه الكبير اتحقق أخيرا


دكتور جمال يا سيدي
مش عاجبه ههههههههههههههههه

وبيقولك العسكر مسكوها برضك
وكل ملابس العساكر والضباط صناعة أمريكية يبقي أيه الفايدة
وليه العساكر واقفه بأحذيه مهربده وغير مهندمه أمام السفارة الأمريكية

فأنا الحقيقة محبيتش أعلق على كلامه

ولا كنت حابب أنقله لحسن يجي لك صدمه

بس أنت اللي سألت عنه بقه 
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_تصبحوا على حلم مصر_

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أستاذ إبراهيم
> 
> 
> أولا وائل غنيم المدير التسويقي للشركة...لا علاقة له بالترجمة
> 
> ثانيا حط الهند تحتل إسرائيل...أو السودان تحتل إسرائيل...أو قطر تحتل إسرائيل, دي الدول اللى جت على بالى دلوقتى بس كل دولة طلعت ترجمة مختلفة
> وشوف الترجمة اختلفت فى كل مرة عدا كلمة إسرائيل
> 
> 
> إذن الفكرة ليست فى جوجل عربي ولا فى وائل غنيم, وإنما الفكرة فى كلمة إسرائيل.


أستاذ أحمد
أنا كمان بأسأله كمسئول ومش بأتهمه بحاجة ...
حصلكم إيه ياجماعة !!!


طيب أقولكم حاجة
*لو وائل غنيم بيقول أن رئيس مصر 2011 هايتم تحديده على الفيسبوك ... أنتوا كمصريين هاتبقوا مبسطوين لتصريح زي ده** ؟*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*تقريباً* ده أحد مجالس قيادة الثورة

----------


## ابن البلد

وفي المظاهرات تسخن وتشيط 
وفي الإنتخابات تنسى التصويت

----------


## ابن البلد

ده كلامه عن الترشيح عن طريق الفيس توك





أقل ما يقال ردا عليه هيعتبر مخالفه لقوانين المنتدى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> _انا من شوية كنت عمالة افكر 
> ان رئيس مصر القادم يبقى عمرو موسى 
> يا سلاااااااام
> انا بحب الراجل ده اوى 
> كمان بحب اسم عمرو 
> تخيلوا معايا رئيس مصر اسمه عمرو ..الله 
> عمورة ..عمورة_



أنا كمان بحب عمرو موسي جداااا

لكن

لو كنتى شوفتى زويل إمبارح كنتى غيرتى فكرتك

يا سلام بقا لو يبقا رئيسك 

زوزو زوزو  :: 

وربنا يا ساره مصر دى تبقي حاجه تانيه بتاااااااااتا













*السيد الرئيس الدكتور أحمد زويل 
*

----------


## ابن البلد

أما هنا بقه فكان إحتفال بالشهداء ... 



وده تعليقه على الفيديو



> الناس اللي بتقول يا وائل بطل تقول نكت وعيب أوي تطلع في فيديو بترقص فرحان بالانتصار ووووو ... أنا شاب مصري عادي باحب اللب السوبر وباروح ماتشات الكورة وباعبر عن مشاعري الحقيقية بدون ما أركب ماسكات وهافضل طول عمري كده

----------


## قلب مصر

لا أعرف لماذا البعض منكم حصر ثورة مصر
في شخص وائل غنيم
عندما خرج الملايين من شباب مصر في جمعة الغضب
وتحديدا جمعة الغضب 28 يناير ولا أتحدث عن الثلاثة أيام التي تسبقها
لأن في هذا اليوم اشتعلت مصر بثورة غضب حقيقية 
خرج فيها الناس للشوارع بوعي التغيير والغضب مما ساءت إليه الأحوال
وكان هذا اليوم بمثابة القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير
في هذا الوقت لم يكن يعلم أحد بمن هو وائل غنيم ولم يكن أحد قد سمع به من قبل
عندما استمر الأسبوع الأول للثورة بنجاح وصمود
وعندما وقف المعتصمون في التحرير يواجهون رعب قوات البلطجة
يوم الأربعاء 2 فبراير لم يكن هناك من قد سمع بوائل غنيم
 إلا أنه شخص مفقود وأنه أدمن صفحة خالد سعيد
لماذا تعطونه شرف وقدر أعلى من قدره
لماذا تؤولون نجاح هذه الثورة العظيمة بفضله بوصفكم صفاته وتصرفاته بأنه يمثل قائد الثورة العظيمة
يا سادة يا عظام من قام بهذه الثورة ملايين من الشعب المصري لم يعرفوا من هو وائل غنيم
قاموا بها لأن الفيض قد كال ولأن الفساد وصل منتهاه ولأن للظلم يوما ينبغي أن يزول فيه
ليس لأنه كما يدعي الكثيرين مفجر الثورة على الانترنت 
لا يعنيني سلوك هذا الشاب أيا كان سلوكه
فمثله مثلا الملايين من أبناء مصر
له أن يلهو أن يمرح أن يتظاهر أن يحزن أن يبكي أن يفعل ما يشاء وقتما يشاء
له كل الحقوق في ممارسة مظاهر حياته الطبيعية بدون إلقاء الأضواء عليه
فهو ليس شعب مصر هو واحد من شعب مصر
وأنتم بهذا تبخسون الشهداء قدرهم

----------


## قلب مصر

ملخص لثورة 25 يناير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا كمان بحب عمرو موسي جداااا
> 
> لكن
> 
> لو كنتى شوفتى زويل إمبارح كنتى غيرتى فكرتك
> 
> يا سلام بقا لو يبقا رئيسك 
> 
> زوزو زوزو 
> ...


عمورة ..عمورة ..عمورة
بس هه

----------


## ابن البلد

> لا أعرف لماذا البعض منكم حصر ثورة مصر
> في شخص وائل غنيم
> عندما خرج الملايين من شباب مصر في جمعة الغضب
> وتحديدا جمعة الغضب 28 يناير ولا أتحدث عن الثلاثة أيام التي تسبقها
> لأن في هذا اليوم اشتعلت مصر بثورة غضب حقيقية 
> خرج فيها الناس للشوارع بوعي التغيير والغضب مما ساءت إليه الأحوال
> وكان هذا اليوم بمثابة القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير
> في هذا الوقت لم يكن يعلم أحد بمن هو وائل غنيم ولم يكن أحد قد سمع به من قبل
> عندما استمر الأسبوع الأول للثورة بنجاح وصمود
> ...


 :لا تعليق:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> عمورة ..عمورة ..عمورة
> بس هه


ههههههه خلاص ياساره انا عايزك انتى تبقى رئيس الجمهوريه  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ده كلامه عن الترشيح عن طريق الفيس توك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أقل ما يقال ردا عليه هيعتبر مخالفه لقوانين المنتدى




ياأحمد كان معايا الفيديو بس حبيت أأجله شوية لما آخد رأى الشعب في التصريح بتاع البطل وائل غنيم وأظن كان نصهم هايقول عمر البطل مايقول كده ...
ياللا مش مهم بوظتها عليا  ...
وأسمع لما أقولك : معايا واحد في القاعة السياسية بنتكلم عن قناة الجزيرة وسايبه يطلع كل إللي عنده وبعدين أبقى أرد لأني حاسس إن عنده درر جامده ... بيقولك أن في الشيخ مش عارف مين عميل لإسرائيل ...
يالا حصل خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

حد سمع عن تفجير شبكة الغاز الرئيسية بمدينة قم المقدسة بإيران ...
مدينة قم المقدسة تتمتع بأكبر حماية أمنية لأى مدينة في إيران ...
ياترى مين إللي ورا التفجيرات دي ؟!

----------


## حمادو

> أستاذ أحمد
> أنا كمان بأسأله كمسئول ومش بأتهمه بحاجة ...
> حصلكم إيه ياجماعة !!!
> 
> 
> طيب أقولكم حاجة
> *لو وائل غنيم بيقول أن رئيس مصر 2011 هايتم تحديده على الفيسبوك ... أنتوا كمصريين هاتبقوا مبسطوين لتصريح زي ده** ؟*


وهو مين اللى قال لحضرتك يا أستاذ إبراهيم أن حضرتك بتتهمه؟ أنا بس حبيت أوضح لحضرتك أن الترجمة ليست من تخصص وائل غنيم وإنما التسويق تخصصه.

أما بخصوص ترجمة مصر تحتل إسرائيل...على حد علمى البسيط يعني وحضراتكم جميعكم تعلمون إنى خايب لغة عربية وجايب فيها 26 من 50 فى الثانوية العامة
بس اللى عرفته مؤخرا من بوكي بوكي أن مصر إسمها الرسمى جمهورية مصر العربية, وإسرائيل رسميا إسمها دولة إسرائيل

حط حضرتك بأه فى جوجل جمهورية مصر العربية تحتل دولة إسرائيل وترجمها للغة الإنجليزية هاتلاقى الترجمة السليمة.

ترجم أي دولة تحتل إسرائيل من أي لغة تانية غير العربية للغة الإنجليزية, هاتلاقى أن الترجمة مختلفة مع إختلاف الدولة...إنما لو حطيت كلمة دولة إسرائيل وهو الإسم الرسمي لاسرائيل هاتلاقى أن الترجمة صحيحة مع كل اللغات والدول.

الغرض, لو حدث خطأ فى مترجم جوجل فالأولى بنا أن نتصل بجوجل مباشرة لمحاولة تصحيحه.

----------


## ابن البلد

:2: 




والفيديو ده برضك
 ::

----------


## حمادو

> دكتور جمال يا سيدي
> مش عاجبه ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وبيقولك العسكر مسكوها برضك
> وكل ملابس العساكر والضباط صناعة أمريكية يبقي أيه الفايدة
> وليه العساكر واقفه بأحذيه مهربده وغير مهندمه أمام السفارة الأمريكية
> 
> فأنا الحقيقة محبيتش أعلق على كلامه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه

الراجل دا لن ييأس أبدا
ههههههههههههههههه

ياريت تسلم لى عليه لو كلمته تاني

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> والفيديو ده برضك


خليهم يتفسحو يا احمد فى الميه شويه عندهم شويه جاز زياده بيستهلكوه بس خليهم يفكرو فى الابعد من كده علشان تبقى نهايتهم قربت كمان بالمره  ::  
واهو نبقى ناخد احنا الحاجات دى نفكها ونبيعها  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> وهو مين اللى قال لحضرتك يا أستاذ إبراهيم أن حضرتك بتتهمه؟ أنا بس حبيت أوضح لحضرتك أن الترجمة ليست من تخصص وائل غنيم وإنما التسويق تخصصه.
> 
> أما بخصوص ترجمة مصر تحتل إسرائيل...على حد علمى البسيط يعني وحضراتكم جميعكم تعلمون إنى خايب لغة عربية وجايب فيها 26 من 50 فى الثانوية العامة
> بس اللى عرفته مؤخرا من بوكي بوكي أن مصر إسمها الرسمى جمهورية مصر العربية, وإسرائيل رسميا إسمها دولة إسرائيل
> 
> حط حضرتك بأه فى جوجل جمهورية مصر العربية تحتل دولة إسرائيل وترجمها للغة الإنجليزية هاتلاقى الترجمة السليمة.
> 
> ترجم أي دولة تحتل إسرائيل من أي لغة تانية غير العربية للغة الإنجليزية, هاتلاقى أن الترجمة مختلفة مع إختلاف الدولة...إنما لو حطيت كلمة دولة إسرائيل وهو الإسم الرسمي لاسرائيل هاتلاقى أن الترجمة صحيحة مع كل اللغات والدول.
> 
> الغرض, لو حدث خطأ فى مترجم جوجل فالأولى بنا أن نتصل بجوجل مباشرة لمحاولة تصحيحه.


خلاص يا جماعة صلحوا المشكلة دي النهارده

والصبح كنت تكتب 
مصر تحتل إسرائئل
تترجم
ان اسرائيل هي اللي احتلت مصر

ومن ساعة تقريبا أو يزيد أتصلحت

----------


## ابن البلد

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الراجل دا لن ييأس أبدا
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياريت تسلم لى عليه لو كلمته تاني


يوصل يا باشاا 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

واحد جه على التلفزيون المصري
وبيعلق على



> تعطيل العمل بأحكام الدستور


وبيقول أن كده قانون الطوارئ غير موجود

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هما فى الفديو بيقوله انهم حاطينهم علشان اجلاء الامريكان بس من مصر يعنى لو عايزو يمشو  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> خلاص يا جماعة صلحوا المشكلة دي النهارده
> 
> والصبح كنت تكتب 
> مصر تحتل إسرائئل
> تترجم
> ان اسرائيل هي اللي احتلت مصر
> 
> ومن ساعة تقريبا أو يزيد أتصلحت


صح كده ياأحمد
صلحوها النهاردة 
بس صراحة مارضيتش أقول لحمادو أصلي حاسس أنه طهقان مني  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> هما فى الفديو بيقوله انهم حاطينهم علشان اجلاء الامريكان بس من مصر يعنى لو عايزو يمشو


أيوه ايوه
ماهو أحنا كنا بنلعب كرة السلة على شاطئ قناة السويس قبل العبور هههههههههه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هما فى الفديو بيقوله انهم حاطينهم علشان اجلاء الامريكان بس من مصر يعنى لو عايزو يمشو


  :: 
وكمان فتشوا القوات ومالقوش معاهم أى أجندة وبناء عليه يبقى مافيش حاجة أبداً  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> رويترز: الجيش سيصدر تحذيرا لكل من يثير الفوضى ويخل بالنظام


 :: 
ههههههههههههه 
أهلا أهلا بالعسكر

----------


## حمادو

> صح كده ياأحمد
> صلحوها النهاردة 
> بس صراحة مارضيتش أقول لحمادو أصلي حاسس أنه طهقان مني


الحقيقة يا أستاذ إبراهيم انا مش طهقان من حضرتك ولا اعرف ايه سبب إحساسك دا...بس دلوقتى زعلت أن حضرتك بناء على إحساس خاطئ حجبت عنى معلومة ودا ممكن انى اخده عليك بس إحنا فى وقت فيه كلنا لازم نكون على قلب رجل واحد. وبناءا عليه هارمي كل دا ورا ظهري
مش كده ولا إيه؟

----------


## ابن البلد

بعض التوضيحات حول تعطيل الدستور

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الحقيقة يا أستاذ إبراهيم انا مش طهقان من حضرتك ولا اعرف ايه سبب إحساسك دا...بس دلوقتى زعلت أن حضرتك بناء على إحساس خاطئ حجبت عنى معلومة ودا ممكن انى اخده عليك بس إحنا فى وقت فيه كلنا لازم نكون على قلب رجل واحد. وبناءا عليه هارمي كل دا ورا ظهري
> مش كده ولا إيه؟


ياباشا ماكانتش معلومة مهمة قوي ، وبعدين أنت غالي عندي جداً وبأحترمك جداُ وربنا يعلم إللي في القلوب ، ومهما أختلفنا في الرأى ، عمر ده مايقلل إحترامي ليك أبداً ، وأحنا فعلاً على قلب رجل واحد ...
ربنا يحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## nova_n

> واحد جه على التلفزيون المصري
> وبيعلق على
> 
> 
> وبيقول أن كده قانون الطوارئ غير موجود


الأستاذ القدير أحمد

انا سمعت بيان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة
بس لسه الناس معتصمين فى التحرير بيقولوا لازم تصريح واضح
بان قانون الطوارئ وحالة الطوارئ اتلغت خالص عشان الانتخابات الجاية
يبقى فى حرية 
بس الاعتصامات لسة موجودة باماكن كتير جدا عايزين تعديل فى الرواتب والدرجات
وبيقولوا لو مخدوش الحقوق دلوقتى مش هينفع ياخدوها بعد كده
وطبعا ده مأثر على الحركة بكل مكان وزحام جامد جدا
ربنا ييسر الحال يارب

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الأستاذ القدير أحمد
> 
> انا سمعت بيان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة
> بس لسه الناس معتصمين فى التحرير بيقولوا لازم تصريح واضح
> بان قانون الطوارئ وحالة الطوارئ اتلغت خالص عشان الانتخابات الجاية
> يبقى فى حرية 
> بس الاعتصامات لسة موجودة باماكن كتير جدا عايزين تعديل فى الرواتب والدرجات
> وبيقولوا لو مخدوش الحقوق دلوقتى مش هينفع ياخدوها بعد كده
> وطبعا ده مأثر على الحركة بكل مكان وزحام جامد جدا
> ربنا ييسر الحال يارب


مش هايمشوا 
دول عايزين كوكاكولا ومراجيح وفشار

----------


## أم أحمد

*الرد على بعض الاتهامات والشبهات الموجهة لي /وائل غنيم


من كلنا خالد سعيد‏ في 13 فبراير، 2011‏، الساعة 11:16 صباحاً‏‏


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

رسالة لكل الشباب: أولا أنا باشكر كل الناس اللي بتنتقدني. فيه ناس بعتتلي ايميلات انتقادات واتصلت ببعضهم واتأسفت عن الخطأ لو ارتكبته. عايزين ننسى شوية فكرة الإنسان اللي مش بيرتكب غلطة. يعني مش عشان وائل غنيم أو غيره عمل غلطة يبقى وحش بس المهم إن اللي يعمل غلطة يكون عنده شجاعة الاعتذار والناس يكون عندها شجاعة تقبل الاعتذار. 

الرد على الإشاعات عملية مرهقة جدا وبتستنزف طاقة بس نظرا لأني كنت شخص محدش يعرفه وفجأة ظهر على السطح وكل الناس شايفاه فأنا مقدر إن ناس كتير بتقلق. وعشان كده أنا هارد لأوضح مواقفي وأرد على كل الشائعات. ويا ريت تصدقوني لأني مش باكذب وكل كلمة باقولها هي الحقيقة اللي ملتزم بيها أمام ربنا. 

[1]
زوجتي أمريكية أسلمت قبل سنة كاملة من مقابلتي ليها عن اقتناع وبعد قراءة كتب كتيرة عن الإسلام. زوجتي كانت مسيحية قبل إسلامها وزوجتي ملتزمة بتعاليم الإسلام أو بمعنى تاني زوجتي مسلمة أحسن مني ألف مرة. محجبة وبتصلي وبتصوم وبتربي الأولاد على احترام الدين.

[2]
أنا حضرت مظاهرة 25 يناير مش زي ما الناس بتقول إن محضرتهاش. وعندي صور وفيديوهات ممكن أبقى أنزلها. كنت مع المهنيين أمام دار الحكمة ورحت التحرير. وحضرت جزء من المجزرة بتاعة بالليل. 

[3] 
أنا مدير التسويق في الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا في جوجل واختصاصاتي هي الدول العربية فقط من الجزائر لحد الخليج. وحاليا أنا في إجازة عن العمل وتم سحب كل ما له علاقة بالعمل مني وده من تاريخ بداية الثورة. الشركة بتاعتي مكانتش تعرف حاجة عن الصفحة ومكانوش يعرفوا إني نازل أتظاهر. وجوجل مالهاش أي علاقة باللي حصل. 

[4] 
أنا مقدمتش على أي جنسية في حياتي غير المصرية. وده مش عشان أي حاجة إلا إني باحب بلدي وكنت رافض فكرة الجنسية المزدوجة لأني فخور إني مصري مش علشان أنا عميل وهما طلبوا مني للتخفي إني مقدمش على الجنسية زي ما بعض الناس بتقول.

[5] 
أنا وعدت الناس بالانسحاب بمجرد تحقيق الأهداف. وأنا فعلا هانسحب بس الاهداف متحققتش. أنا لن يكون لي أي اشتراك في الحياة السياسية المصرية بس كمصري محدش يقدر يمنعني من المساهمة في تنمية المجتمع وتطوير التعليم وتشجيع السياحة ومساعدة الاقتصاد. ده اللي أنا باعمله دلوقتي عشان ده أهم بكتير أوي من اسقاط النظام السابق. أنا دلوقتي مركز على مبادرات لتنمية المجتمع لأن هو ده المهم حاليا تعليم المجتمع وتطويره.

[6] 
موضوع الحديث مع الوكالات الأجنبية: أنا فعلا قلت مش هاتكلم معاهم وفضلت لأيام طويلة مش باتكلم معاهم رغم إن كل يوم بيجيلي منهم أكتر من عشرين مكالمة وزيارة في البيت. وظهرت في السي إن إن لسبب واحد هو إن اللواء عمر سليمان طلع على قناة إي بي سي الأمريكية بيقول للأمريكان إن المصريين غير مؤهلين للديموقراطية وإن الإخوان اللي عملوا المظاهرات فكان لازم أرد عليه ومظهرتش بعدها نهائيا في أي وسائل إعلام. لكن بعد انتهاء الثورة ظهوري في وسائل الإعلام ضروري لتوضيح صورة شباب الثورة وتقديم فكرة ايحابية عنهم. ودلوقتي محدش هيزايد خلاص. فقرار عدم الحديث ده كان مرهون بوقت الثورة واتكسر مرة واحدة بس بناء على اللي حصل مع عمر سليمان. ولازم نفهم ان القرارات ممكن تتغير لو الظروف اتغيرت. 

[7] 
أنا كتبت موقفي من التدخل الأجنبي بكل وضوح وقلت إن الحكومات الغربية لازم تفهم إن المصريين مش بينضحك عليهم وإن الحكومات دي بتدور على مصالح شعوبها بس وطلبت منهم عدم التدخل في شؤون مصر. ولو حصل أي محاولة للتدخل الأجنبي هنكون كلنا كشباب للثورة مستعدين نضحي بدماءنا عشان نحمي بلادنا من أطماع الأجانب.

[8]
بالنسبة للتضارب في موقفي ليلة الخميس (قبل تنحي الرئيس بيوم) وتصوير بعض وسائل الإعلام لموقفي ليلة الخميس بإني باطالب الناس بالرجوع لبيوتهم: أولا ندائي للناس كان قبل سماع خطاب الرئيس اللي كان كل مصر افتكرت خلاص إنه اتنحى. ده كان غلط مني فعلا وكان لازم أنتظر الخطاب قبل التعليق بس على فكرة الغلط ده وقع فيه أكبر رؤساء العالم وهو أوباما لأن الشائعات كانت قوية بتنحي الرئيس. وبعد ما الرئيس اتكلم أنا ما أعلنتش موقفي إلا تاني يوم الصبح. وأعلنته بكل قوة في قناة العربية وقلت إننا كشباب أقوى وهنفضل نطالب بحقوقنا لحد ما ناخدها.

[9]
بعد إعلان تنحي الرئيس كأي شاب تعرض لظلم شديد كان عندي مشاعر غضب وفرحة ورغبة في التشفي وده كان برضه غلط. بعد أقل من ساعة قررت إني أتراجع عن الموقف ده لأنه مش موقف نبيل وقررت إني أحذف كل رسالة سخرية كتبتها لأن في النهاية احنا معملناش الثورة دي لتصفية الحسابات إحنا عملناها عشان كلنا بنحلم بمصر أحسن.

[10]
فيه ناس بتحاول التشكيك في وائل غنيم عن طريق التشكيك في جوجل. أولا وائل غنيم مش جوجل وائل غنيم هو موظف في شركة جوجل زي ما حضرتك تبقى موظف في بنك أو شركة عادية. خدوا بالكم من النقطة دي جدا لأن فيه ناس بتحاول تهاجمني من خلال جوجل. وعلى فكرة مشكلة الترجمة في جوجل مشكلة معروفة وموجودة في لغات كتير وليها سبب علمي وهو إن ترجمة جوجل بتعتمد على تقنيات بتسبب أحيانا في أخطاء عدم دقة والإسرائليين نفسهم بيلاقوا أخطاء زي دي في الترجمة من انجليزي لعبري. فيا ريت ناخد بالنا.

[11]
أقسم بالله العظيم مش عايز أي حاجة منك يا مصر. أنا بس عايزك بخير

رسائل أخيرة للشباب:

- أنا باراعي ضميري .. بجد مش باعمل أي حاجة تخليني مانامش بالليل .. هافضل دايما بيحركني دافع الوطنية وحب البلد والخوف على ولادها .. ممكن أرتكب أخطاء بس هاسمع نصايحكم وهاصلح أخطائي وأعتذر عنها بشكل رسمي. 

- وائل غنيم مش رمز ... وائل غنيم هو شخص عادي جدا زيه زيكم وحاول يكون ايجابي وربنا استخدمه في تحقيق حلم المصريين وكان ليه دور بسيط جدا زي ما ربنا بالظبط استخدم مئات الشهداء وآلاف المصابين وملايين المصريين. يا ريت بلاش التركيز على شخصنة الثورة في شخص وائل غنيم لأني مجرد واحد عادي.

- أنا خلال 20 يوم عديت بظروف صعبة جدا .. أول مظاهرة في حياتي .. وشعور بالخطر على حياتي .. وبعدين اختطافي .. وبعدين نايم متغمي العين وايدي متكلبشة لمدة 12 يوم .. وبعدين خرجت عشان أكون من المشاركين في المظاهرات .. وبعدين تحصل مشكلة الضغط على الناس وخطابات الرئيس .. كل الوقت ده مكنتش بانام كويس .. فيه 3 أيام أنا نمت فيهم ساعة واحدة بس. فطبعا الضغط ده كله تسبب في أخطاء كتير وفي إن شخصيتي تكون عصبية على غير العادة. أرجو تسامحوني لأن دول كانوا أصعب عشرين يوم في تاريخ مصر كله بدون أي مبالغة.

- شخصيا مسامح كل واحد شك وبيشك وهيشك في نوايا وائل غنيم لأني مقدر إن فيه انعدام للثقة عشنا فيه كتير في مصر ولأن برضه مش كل الناس لازم تثق في كل الأشخاص ولأن وائل غنيم بشر وهيفضل يرتكب أخطاء.

أرجوكم سامحوني وأرجو إني أكون وضحت موقفي.*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *الرد على بعض الاتهامات والشبهات الموجهة لي /وائل غنيم*
> 
> 
> * من كلنا خالد سعيد‏ في 13 فبراير، 2011‏، الساعة 11:16 صباحاً‏‏*
> 
> 
> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> * رسالة لكل الشباب: أولا أنا باشكر كل الناس اللي بتنتقدني. فيه ناس بعتتلي ايميلات انتقادات واتصلت ببعضهم واتأسفت عن الخطأ لو ارتكبته. عايزين ننسى شوية فكرة الإنسان اللي مش بيرتكب غلطة. يعني مش عشان وائل غنيم أو غيره عمل غلطة يبقى وحش بس المهم إن اللي يعمل غلطة يكون عنده شجاعة الاعتذار والناس يكون عندها شجاعة تقبل الاعتذار.* 
> ...





أختي العزيزة أم أحمد 
مؤكد أنك تعرفين قدرك لدي وإعزازي وتقديري لشخصك العزيز الكريم ...
أسمحي لي أن أعلق على هذا البيان من وجهة نظري ...

يمكنني أن أكتب أفضل منه خلال ساعتين من الزمن ووائل غنيم مشكوك في أمره بالنسبة لي ولا شك في ذلك مُطلقاً ...
دمت بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> عمورة ..عمورة ..عمورة
> بس هه


زولي ... زولي ... زولي

 :xmas 3:  ..  :xmas 3:  .. :xmas 3:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الرد على بعض الاتهامات والشبهات الموجهة لي /وائل غنيم
> 
> 
> من كلنا خالد سعيد‏ في 13 فبراير، 2011‏، الساعة 11:16 صباحاً‏‏
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> رسالة لكل الشباب: أولا أنا باشكر كل الناس اللي بتنتقدني. فيه ناس بعتتلي ايميلات انتقادات واتصلت ببعضهم واتأسفت عن الخطأ لو ارتكبته. عايزين ننسى شوية فكرة الإنسان اللي مش بيرتكب غلطة. يعني مش عشان وائل غنيم أو غيره عمل غلطة يبقى وحش بس المهم إن اللي يعمل غلطة يكون عنده شجاعة الاعتذار والناس يكون عندها شجاعة تقبل الاعتذار. 
> ...


أنا معرفش ليه يا أم أحمد الناس حاطين وائل غنيم في دماغهم

الراجل قال أنا مش بطل أنا زيي زي أى مصري رفض الظلم والفساد

وقاعدين يصوروا في الراجل وقالبين الدنيا علشان قاعد يهزر مع أصحابه شويه
وشويه علشان ترجمة جوجل 
هوا مجرد مدير تسويق ماله ومال الترجمه !!!


وأخيرا
أنا بعتبره بطل زى كل الأبطال المصريين 
اللى نزلوا الشارع يدافعوا عن مصرهم وحقهم


ومساء الفل عليكى يا أم أحمد  :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أنا معرفش ليه يا أم أحمد الناس حاطين وائل غنيم في دماغهم
> 
> الراجل قال أنا مش بطل أنا زيي زي أى مصري رفض الظلم والفساد
> 
> وقاعدين يصوروا في الراجل وقالبين الدنيا علشان قاعد يهزر مع أصحابه شويه
> وشويه علشان ترجمة جوجل 
> هوا مجرد مدير تسويق ماله ومال الترجمه !!!
> 
> 
> ...


أختي الكريمة
انا مش حاطط وائل غنيم ولا أى شخص بعينه في دماغي لأن وائل غنيم بالنسبة لي مجرد حلقة في سلسلة كبيرة ، وبعدين معروف عني من يوم ماأشتركت في المنتدى أني بأحاول قراءة الأحداث وإيجاد الترابط وتقديم تحليل يمثل وجهة نظري وكتير قوي وأقدر أقول عادة بيكون صحيح والأيام بتثبت كده وعندي أمثلة حصلت في المنتدى عن إللي بأقوله ده ...
وبعدين مش معقولة الأعداد المهولة دي مافيشهاش حد كده ولا كده وشباب 25 يناير سابوا التحرير بعد خطاب الريس التاني ولما رحت التحرير أشوف الوضع بنفسي وقضيت ليلة كاملة شفت حاجات أتكسف أتكلم عنها ومش عايز أشوه إنتفاضة الشباب الشرفاء ، وأى تجمع بيكون فيه جميع الأنواع ومش معقولة أن كل المتظاهرين ملايكه نازلين من السما يصلحوا حياتنا وبعدها هايرجعوا ، أكيد العدد ده في وسطهم أفاقين ومستغلين وإنتهازيين ومرتزقة وجميع النوعيات وده وضع شفته بنفسي لأني قضيت ليلة كاملة ومافيش شبر في الميدان ماعدتش عليه في الليلة دي ...

*وبعدين أنا أتكلمت عن وائل غنيم وجماعة فريدوم هاوس وجبت صورهم (وأتحذفت) وكمان إتكلمت عن الأخوان في موضوع اني لأختنا فراشة في قاعة المناقشات* ثم أن كل واحد حر في رأيه والزمن هايثبت مين إللي كان عنده حق ، ولّلا إللي مع الإستقرار وضرورة إنهاء الإعتصام وإنهاء الفوضى بقوا كلهم عملاء ..
إذا كان كده النظام القديم إنتهى فعلاً ممكن حد يفهمنا عملاء لمين .... *

يعني أنا رايح مسيرة يوم 18 فبراير لتوديع الرئيس مبارك وتكريمه .. ممكن حد يقولي مبارك ممكن يكافئني بإيه قصاد ده ولا أنا بأعمله بناء على إقتناع ولأسباب عندي مالهاش علاقة بالعمالة وأن ده نابع من تربيتي وتعليمي وعلى فكرة حالة الرئيس مبارك سيئة للغاية وممكن ربنا يتوفاه قبل المسيرة دي وممكن مايشوفهاش ...

*ليه بقى تلقيح الكلام ده .. ماأتعودتش منك الأسلوب ده ... 
أختلفي معايا في الرأى براحتك وواجهيني بالإختلاف ده بصراحة بدل الطريقة دي لأنها ماتليقش بيك أبداً ...
دمت بخير

----------


## حمادو

سبحان الله

قاعد باقرا مقال أسامه سرايا, وإبراهيم نافع, وغيرهم سواء من الكتاب أو حتى من مريدي المنتديات, بعد تنحى مبارك...وأقارن بينها وبين نفس مقالات نفس الأشخاص دي وكتاباتهم.
يعني مش معقول النفاق يبقى بالشكل المقرف دا!!!

الناس دي كانت لغاية الأسبوع اللى فات بيقولوا على بتوع التحرير, وخصوصا أسامه سرايا, أنهم رعاع ومأجورين وإخوان مسلمين وبرابرة وووو إلى آخره من لائحة الإتهامات....دلوقتى بيقولوا عليهم أبطال وبأنهم هايكونوا أول المدافعين عن حقوقهم للمطالبة بالتغيير الذى طالما نادى به الجميع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شئ سخيف جدا, بس عمرهم ما كانوا هايعملوا كده لولا تأكدهم أن الشعب المصري هاينسى كلامهم قبل الثورة لأنه شعب عاطفى يقيم علاقاته مع الأنظمة بمنطلق العلاقة الإجتماعية وليست العلاقة التعاقدية المبنية على المصالح, بمعنى أنك لو حققت لى مصلحة تركتك على الكرسى, وإن لم تحقق لى مصلحة أنزلتك من على الكرسى الذه هو فى الأصل ملكا لى.

يا اخوانا لا مجال للعاطفة هنا الآن فيما يخص الإجابة على السؤال المرتبط بمن سيقود عجلة التحول الآن...من يريد قيادة الدولة فليتقدم وليكن الحكم الوحيد عليه هو إمكانياته الفعلية لبناء دولة تحترم المواطن, وليس الحكم على شخصه أو عائلته أو أو كل هذه التقيمات التى عفى عليها الزمن وأصبح كل من يملك عقل يضحك من كل هذا الكلام الفارغ والمهاترات السخيفة فى شخوص الناس وليس فى أفكارهم أو طموحاتهم أو توجهاتهم.








وفى النهاية...أنا عملت النهاردة إختراع من البسبوسة, بدل ما اعملها بسبوسة بالسكر زي ما احنا متعودين عليها, حطيت عليها ملح وبهارات وكلام بايخ كده وقليتها مع بيض وأكلتها وجبة رئيسية مع سلطة طحينة...بصراحة يعني إستخراع أحسن من إستخراع الكبدة بالكريز اللى كنت واجع قلبكم بيه من كام سنة.

----------


## ابن البلد

في الخطاب الاخير للرئيس
قال علاء مبارك لجمال: أنت السبب في ما وصل إليه الحال بأبيك بدلا من تكريمه يطلب الشعب بتنحيه.
أنت من ضيعت البلد بأصدقائك ومحاسيبك
وحصلت مشاداة بالأيدي

منه لله اللي كان السبب
 ::(: 


يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ وَأَوْلَادِكُمْ عَدُوّاً لَّكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُمْ


ربنا معاك ياريس ويقويك ويشفيك يارب ويغفرلك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> سبحان الله
> 
> قاعد باقرا مقال أسامه سرايا, وإبراهيم نافع, وغيرهم سواء من الكتاب أو حتى من مريدي المنتديات, بعد تنحى مبارك...وأقارن بينها وبين نفس مقالات نفس الأشخاص دي وكتاباتهم.
> يعني مش معقول النفاق يبقى بالشكل المقرف دا!!!
> 
> الناس دي كانت لغاية الأسبوع اللى فات بيقولوا على بتوع التحرير, وخصوصا أسامه سرايا, أنهم رعاع ومأجورين وإخوان مسلمين وبرابرة وووو إلى آخره من لائحة الإتهامات....دلوقتى بيقولوا عليهم أبطال وبأنهم هايكونوا أول المدافعين عن حقوقهم للمطالبة بالتغيير الذى طالما نادى به الجميع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> شئ سخيف جدا, بس عمرهم ما كانوا هايعملوا كده لولا تأكدهم أن الشعب المصري هاينسى كلامهم قبل الثورة لأنه شعب عاطفى يقيم علاقاته مع الأنظمة بمنطلق العلاقة الإجتماعية وليست العلاقة التعاقدية المبنية على المصالح, بمعنى أنك لو حققت لى مصلحة تركتك على الكرسى, وإن لم تحقق لى مصلحة أنزلتك من على الكرسى الذه هو فى الأصل ملكا لى.
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
أنت لسه واخد بالك
والدي الله يرحمه كان بيحتفظ بالجرائد القديمة وقريت لعبده مباشر حاجات عكس ماقرأتها بفترة لاحقة تماماً ، والدور على فهمي هويدي والراجل ده صراحه بقيت بأكرهه جدا بعد ماكنت بأحبه ، وكنت بأشتري الأهرام مخصوص عشان أقرأ مقاله لما كان بيكتب في الأهرام ، والسادات شاله من رئاسة المخابرات وهو الوحيد إللي قعد فيها 3 سنين بس ، ولو عاش والحال أتغير وقعد على كرسي مهم هاتسمع منه كلام أكثر غرابه من إللي قريته لمن ذكرتهم وبعدين لما كنت بأقرأ مقالاته في الأهرام ماكنتش شفت شكله وموضوع فراسة الوجوه مهم جداً بالنسبة لي ... 
شوف مثلاً شكل البرادعي وطريقته في الكلام ...ينفع ريس بذمتك ...
وشوف صورتي أنا ... أكيد أنفع ريس ...
الكرسي يامعلم ليه سحر غريب 
وربنا يحمي نفوسنا من أطماع الدنيا الزائلة ...
دمت بخير

----------


## R17E

عندما أجبرت مصر العالم على احترامها
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Uv0bhnXu2g

**************
خطاب الرئيس الأمريكي أوباما: مصر تغيرت إلى الأبد مترجم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههه خلاص ياساره انا عايزك انتى تبقى رئيس الجمهوريه


يا سلاااااااام
سرسورة .. سرسورة  :Girl (13):

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> عندما أجبرت مصر العالم على احترامها
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Uv0bhnXu2g
> 
> **************
> خطاب الرئيس الأمريكي أوباما: مصر تغيرت إلى الأبد مترجم


جرالك إيه ياصاحبي أول مرة أشوفك مبسوط لكلام رئيس أمريكاني

----------


## سوما

بصراحة كل مدى بحس احنا ازاى كنا ساكتين ع كل الظلم والسرقة والاستلاء والنهب ده اللى بيحصل ده ,,,
أمبارح شفت وزير الاسكان السابق حسب الله الكفراوى ,,,, واليوم رأيت كمال الجنزورى رئيس الوزارء الاسبق ,,,,,,, تقريبا سمعت كلام ناس نضيفة عاصوا رجال لا تمس بالشرف والنضافة بأى شئ ...!!!
بجد كان مهازل كل اللى بيحصل ده ,,,, ومين يعرف كمان اللى كان اللى بيحصل ,, وما خفى كان أعظم ...!
وع فكرة وائل غنيم كأى شاب مصري ,,, أكيد بيفرح ف وقت لما بيشوف ادامه حلمه بيتحقق ,,, من حقه انه يفرح ........ زى ما برضه جواه انسان ادمع بمجرد رؤية من مات من الشباب برصاص حي ,, وكان اول مرة يراهم ...... شعر بهم ربما مثلما شعرت ف اول مرة ارى صور لهم رحمهم الله وغفر لهم ..
اعتقد انه من حقه انه يعيش كانسان عادى زى اى واحد مننا ,, بيعبر عن مشاعره وعن كل اللى بيحس بيه 
ياريت تسمعوا كلمات الاغنية دى بروحكم وتركزوا ف الوشوش والعيون ,,, وانتوا تحسوا باللى حسيت بيه أول مرة اشوف الشباب اللى زى الورد اللى ماتوا واللى اعتبرهم شهداء فعلا ,,, ربنا يرحمهم ..




وبرضه لما سمعت خطاب اوباما ,,, وقرأيت كلام رئيس النمسا لما قال : " شعب مصر أعظم شعوب الأرض .. و يستحق جائزة نوبل للسلام ..!! "
اكيد حسيت بفخر ..... واعتزاز ,,, فمن يتكلمن عنهم هم أهلى واهلكم ,, اصدقائي وأصدقائكم ,,, هم المصريين ...... اكيد نظرة العالم كله دلوقت اختلفت للمصريين للأحسن وأحسن من قبل 25 يناير 2011 ......... الحمدلله ..

----------


## hanoaa

نشب خلاف حاد يوم الخميس الماضي داخل القصر الرئاسي المصري بين نجلي الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك جمال وعلاء، وذلك عقب تسجيل مبارك لخطابه الاخير الذي بث مساء اليوم نفسه.
وقالت صحيفةالاخبار المصرية شبه الرسمية التي اوردت النبأ إن علاء مبارك "احتد على شقيقه جمال واتهمه بأنه كان السبب الرئيسي لما جرى في مصر من أحداث أجبرت والدهما على أن يظهر في تلك الصورة والنهاية التي لا تليق به."

وقالت الصحيفة إن "حدة الخلاف اشتدت بين الشقيقين، بحيث سمعها كل من كان داخل قصر الرئاسة وتدخلت بعض الشخصيات الكبرى في الدولة التي كانت حاضرة أثناء تسجيل الرئيس لخطابه."

ونقلت الصحيفة عن علاء مبارك قوله لشقيقه جمال: "لقد أفسدت البلد عندما فتحت الطريق أمام أصحابك وهذه هي النتيجة بدلا من أن يتم تكريم أبيك في نهاية حياته ساعدت على تشويه صورته على هذا النحو."


وروت ان اشتباكا بالايدي كاد يحدث بين الشقيقين، خصوصا "وان انفعال علاء زاد بعد أن استمع لكلمة والده الى الشعب أثناء تسجيلها."

وقالت الصحيفة إن مرد الانفعال اشارة الرئيس السابق في تسجيله الاول للخطاب - الذي لم يذع - الى أنه سوف ينقل سلطاته المدنية الى نائبه عمر سليمان وسلطاته العسكرية الى القوات المسلحة.

وقالت الصحيفة إن مبارك سجل ثلاث نسخ من الخطاب، اذيعت النسخة الثالثة منه والتي حملت معنى مغايرا لما عرفته العواصم العالمية والتي كانت قد نقلت لوسائل إعلامية كبرى خبرا عن تنحي الرئيس المصري الليلة لكنها باختلاف ماجرى إذاعته على لسان الرئيس.

وقالت إنه "لعل اشارة مبارك في كلمته الى رفضه للاملاءات الخارجية كانت اشارة منه الى تسريبات بعض أركان الإدارة الأمريكية لوسائل الإعلام العالمية."

----------


## اليمامة

> نشب خلاف حاد يوم الخميس الماضي داخل القصر الرئاسي المصري بين نجلي الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك جمال وعلاء، وذلك عقب تسجيل مبارك لخطابه الاخير الذي بث مساء اليوم نفسه.
> وقالت صحيفةالاخبار المصرية شبه الرسمية التي اوردت النبأ إن علاء مبارك "احتد على شقيقه جمال واتهمه بأنه كان السبب الرئيسي لما جرى في مصر من أحداث أجبرت والدهما على أن يظهر في تلك الصورة والنهاية التي لا تليق به."
> 
> وقالت الصحيفة إن "حدة الخلاف اشتدت بين الشقيقين، بحيث سمعها كل من كان داخل قصر الرئاسة وتدخلت بعض الشخصيات الكبرى في الدولة التي كانت حاضرة أثناء تسجيل الرئيس لخطابه."
> 
> ونقلت الصحيفة عن علاء مبارك قوله لشقيقه جمال: "لقد أفسدت البلد عندما فتحت الطريق أمام أصحابك وهذه هي النتيجة بدلا من أن يتم تكريم أبيك في نهاية حياته ساعدت على تشويه صورته على هذا النحو."
> 
> 
> وروت ان اشتباكا بالايدي كاد يحدث بين الشقيقين، خصوصا "وان انفعال علاء زاد بعد أن استمع لكلمة والده الى الشعب أثناء تسجيلها."
> ...


ربنا يغفر له..ويسامحه..
ويشفيه
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

قسم الثوره المصريه التاريخيه 

قسم بالله العظيم .. ان التزم بما لى و ما علي تجاه هذا الوطن .. و ان اقوم بكل اخلاص بعملى على اكمل وجه من اجل رخاء هذا البلد و تقدمها .. و الا اسكت على اى حادثة فساد و ان اسعى لكشف كل ما هو فاسد امامى .. و أن أضحى بكل ما هو غالى و رخيص من أجل تراب مصرنا العظيمة .. و أن أقوم بالارتقاء بأخلاقى للأفضل من أجل مجتمع طاهر و أفضل .. و الى الامام دائما يا مصر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أختي الكريمة
> انا مش حاطط وائل غنيم ولا أى شخص بعينه في دماغي لأن وائل غنيم بالنسبة لي مجرد حلقة في سلسلة كبيرة ، وبعدين معروف عني من يوم ماأشتركت في المنتدى أني بأحاول قراءة الأحداث وإيجاد الترابط وتقديم تحليل يمثل وجهة نظري وكتير قوي وأقدر أقول عادة بيكون صحيح والأيام بتثبت كده وعندي أمثلة حصلت في المنتدى عن إللي بأقوله ده ...
> وبعدين مش معقولة الأعداد المهولة دي مافيشهاش حد كده ولا كده وشباب 25 يناير سابوا التحرير بعد خطاب الريس التاني ولما رحت التحرير أشوف الوضع بنفسي وقضيت ليلة كاملة شفت حاجات أتكسف أتكلم عنها ومش عايز أشوه إنتفاضة الشباب الشرفاء ، وأى تجمع بيكون فيه جميع الأنواع ومش معقولة أن كل المتظاهرين ملايكه نازلين من السما يصلحوا حياتنا وبعدها هايرجعوا ، أكيد العدد ده في وسطهم أفاقين ومستغلين وإنتهازيين ومرتزقة وجميع النوعيات وده وضع شفته بنفسي لأني قضيت ليلة كاملة ومافيش شبر في الميدان ماعدتش عليه في الليلة دي ...
> 
> *وبعدين أنا أتكلمت عن وائل غنيم وجماعة فريدوم هاوس وجبت صورهم (وأتحذفت) وكمان إتكلمت عن الأخوان في موضوع اني لأختنا فراشة في قاعة المناقشات* ثم أن كل واحد حر في رأيه والزمن هايثبت مين إللي كان عنده حق ، ولّلا إللي مع الإستقرار وضرورة إنهاء الإعتصام وإنهاء الفوضى بقوا كلهم عملاء ..
> إذا كان كده النظام القديم إنتهى فعلاً ممكن حد يفهمنا عملاء لمين .... *
> 
> يعني أنا رايح مسيرة يوم 18 فبراير لتوديع الرئيس مبارك وتكريمه .. ممكن حد يقولي مبارك ممكن يكافئني بإيه قصاد ده ولا أنا بأعمله بناء على إقتناع ولأسباب عندي مالهاش علاقة بالعمالة وأن ده نابع من تربيتي وتعليمي وعلى فكرة حالة الرئيس مبارك سيئة للغاية وممكن ربنا يتوفاه قبل المسيرة دي وممكن مايشوفهاش ...
> 
> ...



أستاذ إبراهيم
ربنا اللى عالم إنى ما قصدتش حضرتك في حاجه
أنا كل ردى كان على اقتباس أم أحمد
لأنى شفت كلام كتير أوى على وائل غنيم
مش هنا يا استاذى لكن في مواقع كتير 
ردى كان مجرد استغراب على الحمله اللى ضده
أو تعاطف مع شخصيه لقيت تهم كتير موجهه ليه غير مبرره

أستاذى آسفه لو كان ردى ضايق حضرتك
لكن قسما بالله إنى ما أقصدتش حضرتك في أى كلمه
لأن مفيش بينا غير كل إحترام



معلش يا أستاذ إبراهيم نسيت أقول لحضرتك
إن فعلا كل واحد حر في رأيه
وإحنا بعد لما وصلنا لأهم حاجه
دلوقتى رأينا إنهم يفضوا الاعتصامات بقا
باقي المطالب مش هاتيجى بين يوم وليله
محتاجين وقت ووقت مش قليل علشان تتحقق
وحتى كمان البلد تستقر من تانى لأن دا أهم حاجه دلوقتى
أستاذى محدش هنا اتهم حد بأنه عميل
دى كلها آراء تختلف من شخص للتانى

وعلى رأى زيزو
المهم إحنا أخوات  :: 

صباحك فل يا أستاذى وياريت ماتكونش زعلان لسه

----------


## R17E

أنا الشعب لا أعرف المستحيلا 
ولا أرتضى بالخلود بديلا 
بلادى مفتوحة كالسماء 
تضم الصديق ؛ وتمحو الدخيلا 
انا الشعب، شعب العلا والنضال 
أحب السلام، أخوض القتال 
ومنى الحقيقة.. منى الخيال!! 
وعندى الجمال، وعندى آمال

****



على باب مصر، تدق الأكف، ويعلو الضجيج
جبال تدور، رياح تثور، بحار تهيج 
وتصغى! وتصغى!!
فتسمع بين الضجيج سؤالا وأى سؤال!! وتسمع 
همهمة كالجواب، وتسمع همهمةً كالسؤال!! 
أين؟ ومن؟ 
وكيف إذن؟
نعم.. كيف أصبح هذا الجلال 
بأقصى مداه!؟ 
.. حقيقة شعبٍ
غزاه الطغاة، وأى طغاة؟! 
.. امعجزة مالها أنبياء؟! 
.. أدورة أرض بغير فضاء؟! 
****

وتمضى المواكب بالقادمين 
من كل لون ٍ وكل مجال 
فمن عصر مينا إلى عصر عمرو ٍ

ومن عصر عمرو ٍ لعصر جمال 
وكل تساءل فى لهفة ٍ : 
أين؟ ومن!؟ 
وكيف إذن!؟ 
.. أمعجزة ً مالها أنبياء؟! 
.. أدورة أرض بغير فضاء؟! 
****

وجاء الغزاة

جميع الغزاة.. 
فأبدوا خشوعًا 
وأحنوا الجباه
وكل تساءل فى دهشة ٍ
.. وكل تساءل فى لهفة : 
أمعجزة مالها أنبياء؟! 
أدورة أرض ٍ بغير فضاء؟!
تلمح بين الجموع وجوهًا 
يرف عليها حنان الإله 
.. ففيها المفكر والعبقرى 
وفيها التقاة ؛ وفيها الهداة
.. ف(موسى) تشق عصاه الزحام 
وذلك (عيسى) عليه السلام 
وهذا (محمد) خير الأنام 
أمعجزة ماله أنبياء؟! 
أدورة أرض ٍ بغير فضاء؟! 
****

فاين تحقق ما كان وهمًا 
ومن ذا الذى ياترى حققه؟! 
وكيف تحرر من أسره 
سجين الزمان؟! ومن أطلقه؟!
لقد شاد بالأمس أهرامه 
بأيدٍ مسخرة موثقة
على ظهره بصمات السياط 
.. وأحشاوه بالطوى مرهقة!!
... وها هو يبنى بحريةٍ 
دعائم آماله المشرقه 
بسد منيع، عجيب البناء 
يبث الرخاء ويوحى الثقه 
فارزاق أبنائه حرة 
وآراؤهم حرة مطلقه 
وليس بهم سيد أو مسود 
فكل سواء بلا تفرقة 
أمعجزه مالها أنبياء؟! 
أدورة ارض بغير فضاء؟! 
****

وصاح من الشعب صوت طليق 
قوى، أبيّ، عريق، عميق 
يقول : انا الشعب والعجزة 
انا الشعب لا شىء قد أعجزه 
وكل الذى قاله أنجزه!! 
****


.. فمن ارضى الحرة الصامدة 
بنيت حضاراتنا الخالدة 
.. بقوميتى واشتراكيتى 
.. ينبض العروبة فى أمتى 
****

انا الشعب، شعب ذرى والقمم 

زرعت النخيل، صنعت الهرم 
****

رفعت المآذن فوق القباب 

بنيت المداخن تعلو السحاب 
****


أنا الشعب لا أعرف المستحيلا 
ولا أرتضى بالخلود بديلا 
بلادى مفتوحة كالسماء 
تضم الصديق ؛ وتمحو الدخيلا 
انا الشعب، شعب العلا والنضال 
أحب السلام، أخوض القتال 
ومنى الحقيقة.. منى الخيال!! 
وعندى الجمال، وعندى آمال
اغنية ام كلثوم : أنا الشعبُ... لا أعرف المستحيل!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rssew0OaCNY

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بصراحة كل مدى بحس احنا ازاى كنا ساكتين ع كل الظلم والسرقة والاستلاء والنهب ده اللى بيحصل ده ,,,
> أمبارح شفت وزير الاسكان السابق حسب الله الكفراوى ,,,, واليوم رأيت كمال الجنزورى رئيس الوزارء الاسبق ,,,,,,, تقريبا سمعت كلام ناس نضيفة عاصوا رجال لا تمس بالشرف والنضافة بأى شئ ...!!!
> بجد كان مهازل كل اللى بيحصل ده ,,,, ومين يعرف كمان اللى كان اللى بيحصل ,, وما خفى كان أعظم ...!
> وع فكرة وائل غنيم كأى شاب مصري ,,, أكيد بيفرح ف وقت لما بيشوف ادامه حلمه بيتحقق ,,, من حقه انه يفرح ........ زى ما برضه جواه انسان ادمع بمجرد رؤية من مات من الشباب برصاص حي ,, وكان اول مرة يراهم ...... شعر بهم ربما مثلما شعرت ف اول مرة ارى صور لهم رحمهم الله وغفر لهم ..
> اعتقد انه من حقه انه يعيش كانسان عادى زى اى واحد مننا ,, بيعبر عن مشاعره وعن كل اللى بيحس بيه 
> 
> وبرضه لما سمعت خطاب اوباما ,,, وقرأيت كلام رئيس النمسا لما قال : " شعب مصر أعظم شعوب الأرض .. و يستحق جائزة نوبل للسلام ..!! "
> اكيد حسيت بفخر ..... واعتزاز ,,, فمن يتكلمن عنهم هم أهلى واهلكم ,, اصدقائي وأصدقائكم ,,, هم المصريين ...... اكيد نظرة العالم كله دلوقت اختلفت للمصريين للأحسن وأحسن من قبل 25 يناير 2011 ......... الحمدلله ..



عندك حق يا سوما
أنا كمان شفت حوار الدكتور كمال الجنزورى
بجد رجل محترم جدااا وكان خروجة من الوزاره خساره كبيره للبلد
زيه زي كتيـــــــر من اللى النظام قتلهم وموتهم

زي دكتور عمرو خالد كمان
شوفته مع محمود سعد في برنامج مصر النهارده
ادانى أمل كبير في بكره وان مصر هاتتغير إن شاء الله للأحسن
لكن دكتور عمرو قال حاجه خلتنى سعيده جدااااا وفخورة ببلدى

"في دولة اجنبيه تقريبا بريطانيا
طلبوا ان ثورة 25 يناير تدرس في التعليم عندهم
حتى شبابهم يقتدوا بالمصريين"

شوفتى يا سوما وصلنا لفين  :f: 



> ياريت تسمعوا كلمات الاغنية دى بروحكم وتركزوا ف الوشوش والعيون ,,, وانتوا تحسوا باللى حسيت بيه أول مرة اشوف الشباب اللى زى الورد اللى ماتوا واللى اعتبرهم شهداء فعلا ,,, ربنا يرحمهم ..



ياااااه يا سوما
بجد الشباب دول تحسي إنك تعرفيهم 
إخواتك , أصحابك , قرايبك
وخصوصا مع الأغنيه اللى دمرتنى بجد
دايما بفكر فيهم في وسط الفرحه كان نفسي كل واحد حب البلد
يكون موجود في فرحها زى ما شارك في حزنها والمها
ربنا يرحمهم ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
يااااااارب
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_
كلام عمر طاهر عجبني اوي يا ريت كللللنا نقراه اكثر من راااائع

أفكار لدعم الثورة - عمر طاهر

1..لا تمنع نفسك من التعاطف  مع مبارك ، لا تعتبرها إه...انة  للثورة أرجوك ، إنها ثورة نبيلة لا تتعالى على المشاعر الإنسانية ، بل  إنها ثورة لا تمتلك أجندة سوى المشاعر الصافية النبيلة ،هذا ليس دفاعا عن  مبارك فهذة هى المرة الأولى فى حياتى التى أكتب فيها كلمة ايجابية فى حقه  .. اكتبها لأقول لك يا صديقى المتعاطف مع مبارك أنا متعاطف أيضا معه ،الروح  الثورية التى تفجرت بداخلنا جميعا يجب أن تتعامل الآن مع هذا الرجل بما  يليق بنبل الثورة لا بما يليق بمبارك .
اكتب الآن لمن يشعر أن فرحته  بالثورة "ناقصة حتة" ، صدقنى هذة هي الحتة التى تربكك ، لا تداريها و لا  تخبئها فهى "حتة" تشرفك كابن لعهد جديد ثار بالأساس احتراما للآدمية.
أما  من يعتبر هذا الكلام انتقاصا من فرحته إذ أنه لا يعرف ميزة واحدة لمبارك  يجعله يتعاطف معه .. أقول له إن هذة الثورة لم تكن لتنجح لولا سيادة الرئيس  .. المرة دى بجد.

2.. إياك ان تمنح قناة الجزيرة أكثر من حقها ،  فإذا كنت قد استفدت منها مرة خلال الثورة فقد استفادت هى ألف مرة ، أرجوك  لا تمنح قناة لم تكن تقف إلى جوار الثورة لوجه الله مالا تستحقه و لا  تجعلها ضمن الراكبين على هذا المجد ، سيكون عارا على الثورة وعلى الشهداء  أن تكون قناة الجزيرة هى الراعى لكل ماحدث ، يؤسفنى أن أرى بعض الأصدقاء  على الفيس بوك يحملون شعار "الله .. الشعب .. الجيش .. الجزيرة".

3..  احترام المعارضين للثورة ، قامت الثورة لأن النظام كان يكمم الأفواه و  يقهر معارضيه و يسخر منهم ، ألا يليق بالعهد الجديد أن يتخلص من أحد  أكبرمساويء العهد القديم ؟ ، إن كنت تريد دعم الثورة فعلا تقبل وجهة النظر  الأخرى واحترم عقليات معارضيك ولا تقهرهم و دعهم يشعرون أن هناك تغييرا ما  حدث بالفعل "على الأقل فى هذة الجزئية".

4.. نريد شخصل جروباتى  يتبنى عمل دعوة لأسر الجنود الذين استشهدوا خلال المواجهات للتواجد فى  الميدان و الاحتفال بهم ، الآن بعد نجاح الثورة يمكن اعتبار هؤلاء الجنود  المصريين البسطاء ضحايا من أهالينا اضطرتنا الظروف القاسية للعبور فوق  أجسادهم حتى نصل إلى ميدان التحرير ، هؤلاء الجنود من سيهتم بأن يواسى  أسرهم سوى هذة الثورة النبيلة؟ .

5.. الثورة تشبه الديانة الجديدة  لابد أن تفتح أبوابها أمام الجميع بدون تمييز ، ولا تقلق فهى مسألة وقت حتى  يظهر للجميع المنافق من المخلص من الراشق  فلا تشغل بالك و تشتت نفسك  بالحكم على الناس الآن ، لكن احذر ألف مرة من يقول فى مبارك الآن كلاما لم  يكن ليقوله بينما مبارك على كرسى الرئاسة.

6.. لا تفرط فى الحماس و  لا تفرط فى الخوف ، لو عايز تفرط فى حاجة أفرط فى الثقة بالله .. فكل ما  يحدث لا فضل فيه لأحد إلا الله الذى أدار المسألة من البداية للنهاية  بطريقته ، لو كابل النت عند وائل غنيم فى دبى اتقطع ما كان ليوجه دعوة  للتظاهر،لولا يد الله ما كان لثورة أن تنجح ب350 لايك و 500كومنت على سطر  يدعو للتظاهر ، وحبيب العادلى لولا أن ربنا أصاب قدراته الذهنية بالسكتة ما  كان ليسحب جنوده ، ولولا أن الله انتقى من أنصار مبارك مجموعة من المغفلين  النشطاء للخروج لتأييده على ظهور الخيل و الجمال ما كانوا ليقضوا على أية  فرص للتعاطف مع الرئيس بعد خطاب " سأموت فى بلدى" ، بل أننا يوم الخميس فى  عز توقعاتنا المفرطة بالتنحى هبط علينا الرئيس بخطاب "سأظل " ، ويوم الجمعة  بينما الجميع فى قمة اليأس ظهر علينا عمر سليما بخطاب " الرئيس يتخلى " ،  الله بدأها و الله أنهاها و الله يتولى مسئولية كل ما هو قادم ، ونحن نؤمن  بالله و الرسول يقول "كل أمر المؤمن خير " .. حتى لو انت مش شايفه كده.

*************
غفر الله لك يا سيادة الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك
ان كنت قد ظلمت شعبك وانا واحدة من هذا الشعب فأنا أسامحك
وإن كان بعض الأفاقين قد غدروا بك 
فاللهم اجعل هذا الغدر تكفيرا عن سيئاتك 
اللهم اغفر لنا وله وارحمنا و ارحمه 
آمين ..
_

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> _
> *************
> غفر الله لك يا سيادة الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك
> ان كنت قد ظلمت شعبك وانا واحدة من هذا الشعب فأنا أسامحك
> وإن كان بعض الأفاقين قد غدروا بك 
> فاللهم اجعل هذا الغدر تكفيرا عن سيئاتك 
> اللهم اغفر لنا وله وارحمنا و ارحمه 
> آمين ..
> _


آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن

برغم كل شئ 
من قلبي سامحتك سيادة الرئيس
وأدعو لك
ربنا اغفرله وتب عليه
وعلينا أجمعيــــن

----------


## مصراويةجدا

احمد عيد بيبهدل بسنت ودياسطي
قصدي سيد و هناء  :xmas 3:

----------


## أم أحمد

رأي جون ريس في الثورة المصرية

----------


## أم أحمد

*من كلنا خالد سعيد‏ في 14 فبراير، 2011‏، الساعة 02:05 صباحاً‏‏


لقاء الشباب مع قادة من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة: هنسلمكم البلد خلال 6 شهور عشان تحكموها

الحضور: أحمد ماهر - محمود سامي - خالد السيد - أسماء محفوظ - عمرو سلامة - محمد عباس - وائل غنيم - عبدالرحمن سمير
من الجيش: اللواء محمود حجازي - اللواء عبدالفتاح قدسية
ملاحظة: هذه النقاط تعبر عن أبرز ما حدث في اللقاء من وجهة نظري الشخصية أنا وعمرو سلامة وهي غير ملزمة لباقي الزملاء

الأول هاتكلم بشكل غير رسمي شوية .. أنا حسيت بجد بفخر لأن الانجاز اللي عملناه خلى كل الناس الكبيرة تحترمه .. سبب وجودنا مع القيادات دي هي ملايين المصريين اللي نزلت تطالب بحقها. أنا كنت هناك مش عشان أتفاوض أنا كنت هناك عشان أفهم وجهة نظر الجيش وأوصل وجهة نظركم .. وأنا طلبت من الجيش الخروج في التلفزيون لشرح وجهات النظر لأن الشعب كله يستحق إنه يسمع اللي احنا سمعناه منهم عشان كلنا نطمن. 

بصراحة أنا متفائل جدا بسبب البيان الخامس النهاردة وفي نفس الوقت بسبب طريقة إدارتهم للحوار مع الشباب النهاردة. حسيت إننا كلنا واحد وكلنا عايزين مصلحة مصر.

خلاصة اللقاء: 

- التأكيد على أن الجيش لا يريد استلام الحكم في مصر وأن الدولة المدنية هي السبيل الوحيد لتقدم مصر

- الجيش المصري كان موقفه مشرفا ورفض التدخل أو ضرب طلقة واحدة لقتل أو إصابة أي مصري برغم الضغوط التي كانت عليه

- السبب الوحيد لتشكيل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة واجتماعه كان حماية المطالب المشروعة لثورة 25 يناير

- دافع الجيش عن استمرار وجود الحكومة الحالية بأنهم يعملون بشكل سريع على تغييرها ولكن تسيير الأعمال أصبح ضروري لحماية المصالح الشعبية

- دعوة المصريين للبدء في صفحة جديدة والعمل بكل قوة ونشاط لتعويض الخسائر التي لحقت بالاقتصاد المصري مع نسيان الأهداف الشخصية في الوقت الراهن

- ملاحقة الفاسدين مهما كانت مناصبهم السابقة أو الحالية هو عنصر من العناصر التي يؤمن الجيش بأهميتها

- تم تشكيل لجنة دستورية مشهود لها بالنزاهة والشرف وعدم الانتماء لاتجاهات سياسية للانتهاء من التعديلات الدستورية في غضون 10 أيام وسيتم الاستفتاء عليها خلال شهرين

- تشجيع الجيش للشباب على البدء في اتخاذ خطوات جدية لإنشاء أحزاب تعبر عن أفكارهم وآرائهم

- موافقة الجيش على مقابلة أطياف مختلفة من الشباب المصري الذي شارك في ثورة 25 يناير وذلك خلال الفترة القادمة بحيث تكون أيضا الاجتماعات دورية

- الموافقة على بدء حملة جمع 100 مليار جنيه لجمع التبرعات لإعادة إعمار مصر وستكون عملية التبرعات والإنفاق بإشراف من الجيش المصري

- سيقوم الجيش بالبحث عن كافة المفقودين من المتظاهرين أثناء ثورة 25 يناير وهم بانتظار قائمة نهائية سنقوم بإرسالها لهم غدا 

- الجيش دوره سيكون ضامنا للتحول الديموقراطي وحماية الديموقراطية ولن يتدخل بأي شكل من الأشكال في العملية السياسية

- تأكيد الجيش على محاسبة كل من ثبت تواطؤه في استشهاد أو إصابة المتظاهرين. وأكدوا أن هناك أكثر من 77 معتقلا تم القبض عليهم لمشاركتهم في موقعة الجمل في التحرير 

- التروي في اتخاذ بعض القرارات هي سمة من سمات المؤسسة العسكرية ولكن هناك قرارات إيجابية كثيرة سيتم تحقيقها في الفترة القادمة وهي تعبر عن مطالب الشباب

- أهمية التركيز على: عودة المصريين لأعمالهم وضخ الاموال في البورصة لانعاشها وتشجيع السياح للعودة لمصر


ملاحظات إيجابية في اللقاء: 

- القيادات كانت تكتب وتدون الأفكار التي اقترحها الشباب ومنها تغيير طريقة الخطاب الإعلامي وتوضيح وجهات نظر الجيش بشكل أكثر وضوحا

- لمسنا كلنا رغبة صادقة في الحفاظ على مكاسب الثورة واحترام غير مسبوق لحق الشباب في التعبير عن آرائهم وإخلاص للوطن والرغبة في حمايته من الاعتداءات الخارجية

- غياب اللهجة الأبوية في الحوار (انت مش عارف مصلحتك يابني). ولأول مرة نجلس مع مسؤول مصري ليستمع أكثر من أن يتكلم

- فخر وسعادة قيادات الجيش المصري بالشباب المصري على تحقيقة لإنجاز ووصفهم له: بأنه إنجاز تاريخي لم يحدث منذ عصر الفراعنة

- أشعر كشخص أن مصر في يد أمينة وأننا فعلا في الطريق الصحيح لتحقيق الديموقراطية وأنه الآن يجب أن ننسى مصالحنا الشخصية ونعمل من أجل مصر.

أتمنى في النهاية أن يتحرك الجيش المصري بشكل أسرع في الإصلاحات وأن يقوم بتحسين خطابه الإعلامي ليشرح وجهات النظر بشكل أوضح للجماهير عن طريق وسائل الإعلام.

في النهاية أؤكد على أن مصر فوق الجميع

ملاحظة أخيرة: للأسف نسينا نتطرق للحديث عن الضباط والجنود الذين احتفلوا معنا بعد نجاح الثورة ويتم محاكمتهم عسكريا ولكن سنقوم بذلك معهم.

وائل غنيم - عمرو سلامة*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*طيب ألحقوا دي ياجماعة في ترجمة جوجل قبل مايصلحوها ...
أكتب بترجمة جوجل

أرض العرب أرض الحضارات وترجمها للغة العبرية*



النتيجة 

*

خد بقة الجملة العبري وأعد ترجمتها للعربية*

*النتيجة*



حد يبلغ وائل غنيم بسرعة يتصل بالمسئولين للتصحيح كما تفضل مشكور بتصحيح الأولى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

بمشيئة الله وقدرته يكشف العليم الخبير كل الحقائق ويتضح للجميع أن *وائل غنيم* ليس إلا عضو بالماسونية العالمية ومهمته تخريبة ومهما بزغ نجمه وتضخمت شهرته فلمصر عيون ساهرة ستكشف كل شيئ ومن هو ذا ليتحدث بإسم الشعب المصري مع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ... عموماً الأيام بيننا . 
(هذا رأى خاص بي وغير مُلزم لأحد)
دمتم بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أستاذ إبراهيم
> ربنا اللى عالم إنى ما قصدتش حضرتك في حاجه
> أنا كل ردى كان على اقتباس أم أحمد
> لأنى شفت كلام كتير أوى على وائل غنيم
> مش هنا يا استاذى لكن في مواقع كتير 
> ردى كان مجرد استغراب على الحمله اللى ضده
> أو تعاطف مع شخصيه لقيت تهم كتير موجهه ليه غير مبرره
> 
> أستاذى آسفه لو كان ردى ضايق حضرتك
> ...


أختي العزيزة
ردك الجميل ده كفاية جداً ويوضح صفاء نيتك ...
وأعتبري مافيش حاجة حصلت
دمت بكل خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ده كلامه عن الترشيح عن طريق الفيس توك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أقل ما يقال ردا عليه هيعتبر مخالفه لقوانين المنتدى



*حد أخد باله من السوار المطاطي باللون الأخضر في يد وائل غنيم* 








*أعتقد أن كل لون له معنى ومهام معينة حتى لو إستترت وراء معنى سامي أو جميل ، والإدارة الأمريكية عودتنا على الحاجات سواء حظاظة أو خاتم أو خلافه ...

 ربنا يسهلها من عنده ويلهم عباده بكشف الأمور على حقيقتها ...

 أنا زيكم بأحب مصر ومعتقد جوه نفسي أني أكتر واحد فيكم بأحبها زي ماكل واحد فينا حاسس نفس الإحساس
*
*

لاحظوا مثلاً أنه أثناء الحوار في دريم كان لابسها في يده اليمنى ولما كان بيستريح ويهرج مع أصحابه في اللقطة إللي فوق دي كانت في إيده الشمال وأعتقد كل شيئ له معني .


*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

وائل غنيم أصبح أيقونة ...
وصناعة أمريكية صهيونية (ماسونية) ..... لماذا ؟

طيب حانقول وائل غنيم بيحب الماركة دي من التيشرت 


طيب عياله من زوجته الأمريكية لابسين نفس التيشرت !!! ، وياترى زوجته الأمريكية لابسة حلق ولا أسورة ولا سلسلة فيها دلايه نفس الماركة ...
يمكن صدف !!!
ويامحاسن الصدف

*لو مشاركاتي* *المتعددة* *عن وائل غنيم * *في الموضوع* *ده* *مضايقاكم ولا شايفينها مزعجة وبتكدر جو الموضوع ، ياريت تحطوها في موضوع خاص وتسموه وائل غنيم لأني هاشتغل عليه الفترة دي* .

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت الفاضله قلب مصر*

*بداية أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الذي تابعت فيه ماأستطعت من مشاركات عَبر كل من شارك من خلالها عن رؤيته الشخصيه فمنهم من عَبر عن تضامنه ووقوفه إلى جانب هذه الثوره الرائعه منذ بدايتها وحتى اللحظه - حتى وإن تباينت وجهات النظر حول بعض الأمور المتعلقه بمسار الثوره وتعاملها مع المواقف المتغيره في حينها وأنا كنت واحداً ومازلت ممن آمنوا بهذه الثوره وأيدوها منذ البدايه ولم يتغير موقفي تجاهها حتى الآن فأنا كنت دائماً معارضاً لهذا النظام الفاسد الذي أفسد حياتنا وسرق أموالنا والذي جعلنا في عهده ندافع عن مصرنا الحبيبه
أكثر من أن نعبر عن فخرنا بها
كلنا أو لأقل معظمنا يعرف مساوئ هذا العهد ويدركها عن ظهر قلب
ولست في حاجه لأن أعددها هاهنا*
*وكما شارك في موضوعك الذي أعتبره أحد الوثائق التي يمكن الرجوع إليها كنافذه تاريخيه على هذه الثوره العظيمه من تضامن معها وساندها منذ البدايه وغمرته الفرحه بما أنجزته وهذا حقه دون أدنى شك - فهناك أيضاً من شاركوا وهم يتبنون وجهة النظر الأخرى التي لم تتفق مع هذه الثوره وهم للحق قله ولا لوم عليهم فحرية الرأي هي حق مكفول للجميع ولكل الحق في تبني مايراه معبراً عن قناعاته الشخصيه مادام يعبر عن وجهة نظره تلك بموضوعيه ودون إفتراء وتجني وهؤلاء قد تثبت الأيام صحة وجهة نظرهم وهذا أمر أنا شخصياً أشك فيه وقد أكون مخطئاً - وقد يقتنعوا هم يوماً بأنهم قد أساءوا فهم هذه الثوره ومن ثم ينضمون إلى زمرة من أيدوها وإقتنعوا بها وهذا أيضاً لا عيب فيه وكثير منهم قد فعل هذا بالفعل - أما العيب أختي الفاضله فهو في هؤلاء الذين تلونت مواقفهم خلال هذه الثوره تبعاً لتطور أحداثها - فمن معارض تماماً لها منذ اللحظه الأولى على إعتبار إنها لعب عيال إلى موزع إتهامات من نوعية أن هؤلاء الشباب هم عملاء لحماس وإيران وأفغانستان والموساد وقطر وقناة الجزيره وطابور لا ينتهي من جهات ومنظمات لا يمكن لها أن تجتمع فجأه ودون مقدمات على نفس الهدف وفي نفس التوقيت - ثم ترويج إشاعات بأن هؤلاء الشباب قد تدربوا في أمريكا وأنها تدعمهم وأنهم يتلقون وجبات كنتاكي وعصير وبيبسي - هي تماماً نفس سياسة النظام البائد الذي ماترك فرصه إستطاع تقزيمنا فيها إلا وأستغلها خير إستغلال - ولما بدأ النظام البائد يدرك حقيقة الأمر وينحني أمام مطالب هؤلاء الثوار لم يبق أمام هؤلاء الذين أختاروا أن يكونوا بوقاً له سوا أن يبدأوا الحديث حول ماأنجزته الثوره ولكنهم لم يتخلوا عن طبيعتهم فتحول هجومهم المتواصل إلى سياسة نشر مشاعر الإحباط واليأس في القلوب من خلال تبنيهم أسلوب كفاية لغاية كدا وآهو الريس وافق على معظم الطلبات وحسبوا أنفسهم على الثوره بإستخدامهم الضمير - نحن - حين تحدثوا عن ماحققت الثوره من نصر وقتها وتحولت بلطجة الشارع التي فشلت 
إلى بلطجه في المنتديات وعلى صفحات الإنترنت*
*و كانت حملات الإقلال من شأن من سقطوا شهداء و تحريم المظاهرات و تحريم الخروج على الحاكم - ولم يتحدث أحد هؤلاء الذين يستندون إلى أحكام شرعيه من وجهة نظرهم ووجهة نظر فقهاءهم عن حد قطع يد السارق - بعد ماتبين لهم حقيقة سرقات رؤوس هذا النظام - ولم نقرأ لهم فتوى عن عقوبة من يقتل الأعزل البرئ بل ولم نجد واحداً يحرم مافعلته قوات الأمن بالمصلين فوق كوبري قصر النيل - هؤلاء أختي الفاضله لم تكن لديهم الرغبه في تصديق هذه الثوره والإيمان بها فكابروا وعاندوا وعز عليهم أنها قد حققت ماكانت تصبوا إليه من إزالة نظام أجمع الشعب كله إلا قله منتفعه على فساده وإستبداده وإستكباره - ولما إنتصرت الثوره لم يتوقفوا بل لا زالوا يكيلون لها الإتهامات ويحاولون قدر إستطاعتهم الإساءه إليها - ولعلنا نلحظ أن نوعية الإتهامات قد بدأت تختلف الآن وبدأت منظمات جديده تظهر في الواجهه وذلك لفشل الإتهامات السابقه فلا حماس ولا إيران ولا حزب الله ولا أمريكا ولا أي جهه من الجهات التي أشاروا إليها من قبل كان له دور في هذه الثوره - ولكنه الشعب المصري العظيم هو صاحب هذه الثوره التي أراد لها الله سبحانه وتعالى أن تنطلق من أجل تحرير هذا الوطن الذي كابد شعبه الكثير تحت قيادة هذا النظام الفاسد*
*أطلت عليك أختي قلب مصر ولكني أردت أن أكون أحد المشاركين في موضوعك هذا معبراً عما أحسه تجاه هذه النقله النوعيه العظيمه في تاريخ مصر وشعبها العظيم بشهادة كل شعوب العالم - أردت أن أتوجه بتحية إجلال وتقدير لكل شهداء هذه الثوره وأنا أستطيع أن أقول عنهم شهداء من دون أن أهتم إن أعتبرني أحد أنني أتأله على الله - حاشا لله - ولكن وكما إعتبرنا جنود أكتوبر شهداء ولم يتهمنا أحد بالتأله على الله فأنه يحق لنا أن نعتبر أبناء هذه الثوره هم أيضاً شهداء - وأعظم الشهداء هو من قال قول حق في وجه سلطان جائر
وهكذا أستشهد الحسين بن على رضى الله عنه*
*تحيه لكل شباب مصر ولشعبها العظيم وهنيئاً لنا عصراً جديداً ننعم فيه بالحريه والعزه والكرامه ونفخر كوننا مصريين بحاضرنا الذي نسطره بإيدينا وليس فقط بماضي سطره من سبقونا وبالفعل أختي الفاضله هي*
*أيام الغضب والحريه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وائل غنيم أصبح أيقونة ...
> وصناعة أمريكية صهيونية (ماسونية) ..... لماذا ؟
> 
> طيب حانقول وائل غنيم بيحب الماركة دي من التيشرت 
> 
> 
> طيب عياله من زوجته الأمريكية لابسين نفس التيشرت !!! ، وياترى زوجته الأمريكية لابسة حلق ولا أسورة ولا سلسلة فيها دلايه نفس الماركة ...
> يمكن صدف !!!
> ويامحاسن الصدف
> ...


ده كان رد وائل غنيم عن الصورة دي
http://www.express.com/polos-casual-tees-55.cat

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *الأخت الفاضله قلب مصر*
> 
> *بداية أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الذي تابعت فيه ماأستطعت من مشاركات عَبر كل من شارك من خلالها عن رؤيته الشخصيه فمنهم من عَبر عن تضامنه ووقوفه إلى جانب هذه الثوره الرائعه منذ بدايتها وحتى اللحظه - حتى وإن تباينت وجهات النظر حول بعض الأمور المتعلقه بمسار الثوره وتعاملها مع المواقف المتغيره في حينها وأنا كنت واحداً ومازلت ممن آمنوا بهذه الثوره وأيدوها منذ البدايه ولم يتغير موقفي تجاهها حتى الآن فأنا كنت دائماً معارضاً لهذا النظام الفاسد الذي أفسد حياتنا وسرق أموالنا والذي جعلنا في عهده ندافع عن مصرنا الحبيبه
> أكثر من أن نعبر عن فخرنا بها
> كلنا أو لأقل معظمنا يعرف مساوئ هذا العهد ويدركها عن ظهر قلب
> ولست في حاجه لأن أعددها هاهنا*
> *وكما شارك في موضوعك الذي أعتبره أحد الوثائق التي يمكن الرجوع إليها كنافذه تاريخيه على هذه الثوره العظيمه من تضامن معها وساندها منذ البدايه وغمرته الفرحه بما أنجزته وهذا حقه دون أدنى شك - فهناك أيضاً من شاركوا وهم يتبنون وجهة النظر الأخرى التي لم تتفق مع هذه الثوره وهم للحق قله ولا لوم عليهم فحرية الرأي هي حق مكفول للجميع ولكل الحق في تبني مايراه معبراً عن قناعاته الشخصيه مادام يعبر عن وجهة نظره تلك بموضوعيه ودون إفتراء وتجني وهؤلاء قد تثبت الأيام صحة وجهة نظرهم وهذا أمر أنا شخصياً أشك فيه وقد أكون مخطئاً - وقد يقتنعوا هم يوماً بأنهم قد أساءوا فهم هذه الثوره ومن ثم ينضمون إلى زمرة من أيدوها وإقتنعوا بها وهذا أيضاً لا عيب فيه وكثير منهم قد فعل هذا بالفعل - أما العيب أختي الفاضله فهو في هؤلاء الذين تلونت مواقفهم خلال هذه الثوره تبعاً لتطور أحداثها - فمن معارض تماماً لها منذ اللحظه الأولى على إعتبار إنها لعب عيال إلى موزع إتهامات من نوعية أن هؤلاء الشباب هم عملاء لحماس وإيران وأفغانستان والموساد وقطر وقناة الجزيره وطابور لا ينتهي من جهات ومنظمات لا يمكن لها أن تجتمع فجأه ودون مقدمات على نفس الهدف وفي نفس التوقيت - ثم ترويج إشاعات بأن هؤلاء الشباب قد تدربوا في أمريكا وأنها تدعمهم وأنهم يتلقون وجبات كنتاكي وعصير وبيبسي - هي تماماً نفس سياسة النظام البائد الذي ماترك فرصه إستطاع تقزيمنا فيها إلا وأستغلها خير إستغلال - ولما بدأ النظام البائد يدرك حقيقة الأمر وينحني أمام مطالب هؤلاء الثوار لم يبق أمام هؤلاء الذين أختاروا أن يكونوا بوقاً له سوا أن يبدأوا الحديث حول ماأنجزته الثوره ولكنهم لم يتخلوا عن طبيعتهم فتحول هجومهم المتواصل إلى سياسة نشر مشاعر الإحباط واليأس في القلوب من خلال تبنيهم أسلوب كفاية لغاية كدا وآهو الريس وافق على معظم الطلبات وحسبوا أنفسهم على الثوره بإستخدامهم الضمير - نحن - حين تحدثوا عن ماحققت الثوره من نصر وقتها وتحولت بلطجة الشارع التي فشلت 
> إلى بلطجه في المنتديات وعلى صفحات الإنترنت*
> *و كانت حملات الإقلال من شأن من سقطوا شهداء و تحريم المظاهرات و تحريم الخروج على الحاكم - ولم يتحدث أحد هؤلاء الذين يستندون إلى أحكام شرعيه من وجهة نظرهم ووجهة نظر فقهاءهم عن حد قطع يد السارق - بعد ماتبين لهم حقيقة سرقات رؤوس هذا النظام - ولم نقرأ لهم فتوى عن عقوبة من يقتل الأعزل البرئ بل ولم نجد واحداً يحرم مافعلته قوات الأمن بالمصلين فوق كوبري قصر النيل - هؤلاء أختي الفاضله لم تكن لديهم الرغبه في تصديق هذه الثوره والإيمان بها فكابروا وعاندوا وعز عليهم أنها قد حققت ماكانت تصبوا إليه من إزالة نظام أجمع الشعب كله إلا قله منتفعه على فساده وإستبداده وإستكباره - ولما إنتصرت الثوره لم يتوقفوا بل لا زالوا يكيلون لها الإتهامات ويحاولون قدر إستطاعتهم الإساءه إليها - ولعلنا نلحظ أن نوعية الإتهامات قد بدأت تختلف الآن وبدأت منظمات جديده تظهر في الواجهه وذلك لفشل الإتهامات السابقه فلا حماس ولا إيران ولا حزب الله ولا أمريكا ولا أي جهه من الجهات التي أشاروا إليها من قبل كان له دور في هذه الثوره - ولكنه الشعب المصري العظيم هو صاحب هذه الثوره التي أراد لها الله سبحانه وتعالى أن تنطلق من أجل تحرير هذا الوطن الذي كابد شعبه الكثير تحت قيادة هذا النظام الفاسد*
> ...


والله يا استاذ عصام اول ما الثورة بدأت و شوفت بعض المشاركات اللي بتتكلم عن حكم الخروج على الحاكم 
قولت نفس الكلام بالظبط .. طب إستنادا للشرع بقى الناس دول لازم تتقطع ايديهم بس مرضيتش اتكلم وقتها عشان الموضوع يهدأ
حقيقي مشاركة رائعة.. تحياتي  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حابة اقول حاجة ..
انا مرت عليه لحظات شك كتييير في الايام الماضية 
ومكنتش عارفة احنا صح ولا غلط اللي بيحصل ده في مصلحة مين ؟
وتساؤلات كتيييير كنت قربت اتجنن عالآآآآخر
بس لقيتني بعمل حاجة واحدة .. لقيتني بدعي و اقول يا رب قدر لمصرنا الخير 
لقيتني بقول يااااارب .. اللهم لا تولى علينا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا
كل شئ جائز لكن الحقيقة الأكيدة هي الله الله ..الله
لم يخلقنا عبث و يعلم الغيب 
يمكن اللي احنا فيه شر.. يمكن ربنا عاوزنا نتعب شوية عشان يغفرلنا 
و يمكن خير .. إحساسي بيقولي انه خير اصل احنا مفتريناش على الناس دي
الناس دول ظلمونا و سرقونا و ذلونا فعلا 
طب هوا مش الساكت عن الحق شطان اخرس ؟؟ طب ادينا اتكلمنا بعد ما عيشنا سنييييييين شياطين خرس _لفظ صعب اوي بس دي لحقيقة_
طب بلاش دي .. بلاش 

* عن *  *أبي سعيد الخدري*  *قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : * *من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده ، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه ، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ، وذلك أضعف الإيم**ان * *   .* *رواه * *مسلم*  *    .

*تخيلوا إحنا بقالنا سنييييييين بنمارس اضعف الإيمان .. آه والله
اما عن وائل غنيم ..
يمكن عميل و يمكن ماسوني و يمكن مصري اصيل و يمكن ويمكن ويمكن ..
طب هسأل سؤال 
هوا مش ربنا جعل أبي طالب عم الرسول _وهو مشرك  مات على شركه _ أحد اسباب قيام الإسلام و كان حماية للنبي ؟
طب ما ربنا ممكن يسخر ناس مالهومش دين اصلا عشان يعلي كلمته في الأرض
هوا مش ربنا قادر على كل شئ ؟
يا ريت ننسى مين اللي ورا مين ومين اللي عاوز ايه من ورا ايه 
ونحط مصر قدام عنينا و نشتغل على الحلم الجميل ده و مننساش سلاح الدعاء 
ربنا دايما موجود ... وزي ما فضح واظهر كل الظلم ده قادر يحبط اي محاولات فاسدة 
وربنا معانا  :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *الأخت الفاضله قلب مصر*
> 
> *بداية أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الذي تابعت فيه ماأستطعت من مشاركات عَبر كل من شارك من خلالها عن رؤيته الشخصيه فمنهم من عَبر عن تضامنه ووقوفه إلى جانب هذه الثوره الرائعه منذ بدايتها وحتى اللحظه - حتى وإن تباينت وجهات النظر حول بعض الأمور المتعلقه بمسار الثوره وتعاملها مع المواقف المتغيره في حينها وأنا كنت واحداً ومازلت ممن آمنوا بهذه الثوره وأيدوها منذ البدايه ولم يتغير موقفي تجاهها حتى الآن فأنا كنت دائماً معارضاً لهذا النظام الفاسد الذي أفسد حياتنا وسرق أموالنا والذي جعلنا في عهده ندافع عن مصرنا الحبيبه
> أكثر من أن نعبر عن فخرنا بها
> كلنا أو لأقل معظمنا يعرف مساوئ هذا العهد ويدركها عن ظهر قلب
> ولست في حاجه لأن أعددها هاهنا*
> *وكما شارك في موضوعك الذي أعتبره أحد الوثائق التي يمكن الرجوع إليها كنافذه تاريخيه على هذه الثوره العظيمه من تضامن معها وساندها منذ البدايه وغمرته الفرحه بما أنجزته وهذا حقه دون أدنى شك - فهناك أيضاً من شاركوا وهم يتبنون وجهة النظر الأخرى التي لم تتفق مع هذه الثوره وهم للحق قله ولا لوم عليهم فحرية الرأي هي حق مكفول للجميع ولكل الحق في تبني مايراه معبراً عن قناعاته الشخصيه مادام يعبر عن وجهة نظره تلك بموضوعيه ودون إفتراء وتجني وهؤلاء قد تثبت الأيام صحة وجهة نظرهم وهذا أمر أنا شخصياً أشك فيه وقد أكون مخطئاً - وقد يقتنعوا هم يوماً بأنهم قد أساءوا فهم هذه الثوره ومن ثم ينضمون إلى زمرة من أيدوها وإقتنعوا بها وهذا أيضاً لا عيب فيه وكثير منهم قد فعل هذا بالفعل - أما العيب أختي الفاضله فهو في هؤلاء الذين تلونت مواقفهم خلال هذه الثوره تبعاً لتطور أحداثها - فمن معارض تماماً لها منذ اللحظه الأولى على إعتبار إنها لعب عيال إلى موزع إتهامات من نوعية أن هؤلاء الشباب هم عملاء لحماس وإيران وأفغانستان والموساد وقطر وقناة الجزيره وطابور لا ينتهي من جهات ومنظمات لا يمكن لها أن تجتمع فجأه ودون مقدمات على نفس الهدف وفي نفس التوقيت - ثم ترويج إشاعات بأن هؤلاء الشباب قد تدربوا في أمريكا وأنها تدعمهم وأنهم يتلقون وجبات كنتاكي وعصير وبيبسي - هي تماماً نفس سياسة النظام البائد الذي ماترك فرصه إستطاع تقزيمنا فيها إلا وأستغلها خير إستغلال - ولما بدأ النظام البائد يدرك حقيقة الأمر وينحني أمام مطالب هؤلاء الثوار لم يبق أمام هؤلاء الذين أختاروا أن يكونوا بوقاً له سوا أن يبدأوا الحديث حول ماأنجزته الثوره ولكنهم لم يتخلوا عن طبيعتهم فتحول هجومهم المتواصل إلى سياسة نشر مشاعر الإحباط واليأس في القلوب من خلال تبنيهم أسلوب كفاية لغاية كدا وآهو الريس وافق على معظم الطلبات وحسبوا أنفسهم على الثوره بإستخدامهم الضمير - نحن - حين تحدثوا عن ماحققت الثوره من نصر وقتها وتحولت بلطجة الشارع التي فشلت 
> إلى بلطجه في المنتديات وعلى صفحات الإنترنت*
> *و كانت حملات الإقلال من شأن من سقطوا شهداء و تحريم المظاهرات و تحريم الخروج على الحاكم - ولم يتحدث أحد هؤلاء الذين يستندون إلى أحكام شرعيه من وجهة نظرهم ووجهة نظر فقهاءهم عن حد قطع يد السارق - بعد ماتبين لهم حقيقة سرقات رؤوس هذا النظام - ولم نقرأ لهم فتوى عن عقوبة من يقتل الأعزل البرئ بل ولم نجد واحداً يحرم مافعلته قوات الأمن بالمصلين فوق كوبري قصر النيل - هؤلاء أختي الفاضله لم تكن لديهم الرغبه في تصديق هذه الثوره والإيمان بها فكابروا وعاندوا وعز عليهم أنها قد حققت ماكانت تصبوا إليه من إزالة نظام أجمع الشعب كله إلا قله منتفعه على فساده وإستبداده وإستكباره - ولما إنتصرت الثوره لم يتوقفوا بل لا زالوا يكيلون لها الإتهامات ويحاولون قدر إستطاعتهم الإساءه إليها - ولعلنا نلحظ أن نوعية الإتهامات قد بدأت تختلف الآن وبدأت منظمات جديده تظهر في الواجهه وذلك لفشل الإتهامات السابقه فلا حماس ولا إيران ولا حزب الله ولا أمريكا ولا أي جهه من الجهات التي أشاروا إليها من قبل كان له دور في هذه الثوره - ولكنه الشعب المصري العظيم هو صاحب هذه الثوره التي أراد لها الله سبحانه وتعالى أن تنطلق من أجل تحرير هذا الوطن الذي كابد شعبه الكثير تحت قيادة هذا النظام الفاسد*
> ...


الأخ الفاضل عصام علم الدين
نسيت نوع واحد من الناس لم توصفهم بتحليلك العبقري
أن أصناف الناس منهم من كان على علم ببواطن الأمور وظواهرها ولديه كافة أوراق الثورة ، وقام بعبقرية فذه وغير مسبوقة بشرح كل الجوانب وكل أصناف الناس بهذه الثورة الميمونة ...
وقد أخطأ عمر سليمان رئيس المخابرات المصرية عندما تفوه بتلك الكلمات العجيبة أن هناك أناساً لديهم أجندات وأكتفى بقول ذلك لأنه كرجل مخابرات لايجب أن يخبر بأكثر من هذا ، ولعل عمر سليمان مصادره للمعلومات غير كافية وضعيفة وأقل ممن يجلسون أما الشاشات الكمبيوترية لتعريف وتوصيف أنواع الناس التي عاصرت الثورة وشكل مواقفهم وتحليل الثورة ...
وعلى الحكومة المصرية الإستعانة بهذه الكفاءات النادرة لإفادة مصرنا الحبيبة ...
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



ملحوظة : بحديثك خطأ كبير بمشايخ وعلماء الدين ومن يمشون على هديهم وحسابك وأجرك على الله في ذلك .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ده كان رد وائل غنيم عن الصورة دي
> http://www.express.com/polos-casual-tees-55.cat


طيب كويس ماأحنا عارفين أنها ماركة أصلاً ... 
وماقالش حاجة عن الأسورة المطاطية الخضراء ...

وبعدين من الغباء أني أسمع رد واحد أكون شاكك فيه ...

أكتبي في جوجل
فلسطين تحتل إسرائيل
وترجميها بكل لغات العالم وأعكسيها وشقلبيها وشوفي النتيجة ..
وأنصحك تقرأي كتابين يامصراوية وهتلاقيهم على النت ...
"التلمود"
"بروتوكولات آل صهيون"
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

في حاجة مهمة عايز أوضحها 
وائل غنيم ليس هو الثورة أو الفسوخة بتاعتها أو رمزها
وائل مجرد شاب تصدر بدون داعي لشباب الثورة وبعد مرور يوم 25 يناير دون حضوره ، وعندما حضر الجمعة التالية قبضت عليه أجهزة الأمن وظل ضيفاً عليها بلا أى إهانة حتى خرج بعد إنتهاء الثورة وتحقيق أهدافها لتتلقفه وكالات الأنباء على أنه البطل الهمام رغم أنه لم يبذل جهد كأقل جهد بذله أحد الشباب المصريين بالثورة .
وعندما أتهم وائل غنيم فإنني لاأتهم الثورة ...
الثورة والتغيير لايمكن إختصارهم بشخص واحد
أتمنى أن يعي الجميع ذلك ..

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الأخ الفاضل عصام علم الدين
> نسيت نوع واحد من الناس لم توصفهم بتحليلك العبقري
> أن أصناف الناس منهم من كان على علم ببواطن الأمور وظواهرها ولديه كافة أوراق الثورة ، وقام بعبقرية فذه وغير مسبوقة بشرح كل الجوانب وكل أصناف الناس بهذه الثورة الميمونة ...
> وقد أخطأ عمر سليمان رئيس المخابرات المصرية عندما تفوه بتلك الكلمات العجيبة أن هناك أناساً لديهم أجندات وأكتفى بقول ذلك لأنه كرجل مخابرات لايجب أن يخبر بأكثر من هذا ، ولعل عمر سليمان مصادره للمعلومات غير كافية وضعيفة وأقل ممن يجلسون أما الشاشات الكمبيوترية لتعريف وتوصيف أنواع الناس التي عاصرت الثورة وشكل مواقفهم وتحليل الثورة ...
> وعلى الحكومة المصرية الإستعانة بهذه الكفاءات النادرة لإفادة مصرنا الحبيبة ...
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> ملحوظة : بحديثك خطأ كبير بمشايخ وعلماء الدين ومن يمشون على هديهم وحسابك وأجرك على الله في ذلك .


*الأخ الفاضل Dragon Shadow*

*شكراً لوصفك تحليلي بالعبقري وإن كنت أنا لا أعتبره كذلك*
*هي مجرد وجهة نظر شخصيه عرضتها 
ولكل شخص الحق في الإختلاف أو الإتفاق معها*
*وأنا لا أعتبر عمر سليمان مصدراً أعود إليه 
فهو أحد أكبر أعداء الثوره 
ولعلك لاحظت أن موضوع الأجندات الخارجيه والداخليه
كان قد صدر عنه وعن قيادات الحزب الوطني 
ووزير الخارجيه وتليفزيون أنس الفقي
والآن أنا أدعوك لمشاهدة التليفزيون المصري لعلك تجد أحداً هناك 
لا زال يتحدث عن الأجندات الخارجيه أو الداخليه*
*أما ملحوظتك التي تحمل في طياتها بعض ترهيب فأنا لا أخشاها وأحمد الله أن هناك شيوخاً وفقهاء على قدر كبير من العلم والفقه إستطاعوا إقناعي وكثيرين غيري بما أراه يتفق وقناعاتي وليس حسابي وأجري أنا وحدي على الله - بل هو حساب كل واحد منا*
*وأنا والحمد لله لم أتعرض لأي شخص بالتشهير ولا الإفتراء بغير وجه حق بل عرضت قناعتي الشخصيه - وكل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*ملحوظه :هذه الأسوره المطاطيه التي تعتبرها إنت دليل إتهام هي مما يباع في كل محطة بنزين وكل كشك سجاير في معظم مدن أوروبا بمبلغ يورو واحد فقط ويمكن لكل من يشاء أن يشتريها من دون أن يقسم القسم الماسوني الذي تسعى للربط بينه وبين إسوره لا علاقة لها بأي إتجاه سياسي على الإطلاق بل هي صيحه قد إنطلقت يوماً وحملت كل إسوره بعض الشعارات الإنسانيه وبعض الشعارات الساخره لا أكثر و لا أقل - ياترى لو طلع كل هذا القذف في غير محله - هيكون موقف أصحاب هذه الإتهامات إيه قودام ربنا؟*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *الأخ الفاضل Dragon Shadow*
> 
> *شكراً لوصفك تحليلي بالعبقري وإن كنت أنا لا أعتبره كذلك*
> *هي مجرد وجهة نظر شخصيه عرضتها 
> ولكل شخص الحق في الإختلاف أو الإتفاق معها*
> *وأنا لا أعتبر عمر سليمان مصدراً أعود إليه 
> فهو أحد أكبر أعداء الثوره 
> ولعلك لاحظت أن موضوع الأجندات الخارجيه والداخليه
> كان قد صدر عنه وعن قيادات الحزب الوطني 
> ...


وقد عقبت على وجهة النظر أيضاً بما أرى ووفقاً لحرية الرأى وأعتبر أن السيد عمر سليمان من الرجال المصريين الذين لايمكن التشكيك بولائهم ، وعندما يتحدث رجل مثله عن أجندات لايجب أن نهمل كلمات كهذه من رجل بهذا المركز ، أما الإعلام فلا التليفزيون المصري ولا الأجنبي أثق به فهو مجرد توجيه للناس ليفهموا مايريد صانعي القرار أن يفهموه ولكني أفكر فقط لماذا يحاول أن يقنعني الإعلام بما يحاول أن يقنعني به وأحاول التفكير حتى أشعر أنني على قيد الحياة ، وأحاول أن أفهم كيف يسير المولد ...

أما الأسورة المطاطية فقد إتضح أن لها معاني ودلالات معينة حسب اللون وحسب لبسها بأى يد فهل ياترى الباعة يسلمون معها الكاتالوج الخاص بالألوان ، وهل أشترى المتحدث بإسم البيت الأبيض إحداها بدولار كموضة أم يمكن التفكير بأن لها دلالة ...
دمت بخير

----------


## nova_n

> نشب خلاف حاد يوم الخميس الماضي داخل القصر الرئاسي المصري بين نجلي الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك جمال وعلاء، وذلك عقب تسجيل مبارك لخطابه الاخير الذي بث مساء اليوم نفسه.
> وقالت صحيفةالاخبار المصرية شبه الرسمية التي اوردت النبأ إن علاء مبارك "احتد على شقيقه جمال واتهمه بأنه كان السبب الرئيسي لما جرى في مصر من أحداث أجبرت والدهما على أن يظهر في تلك الصورة والنهاية التي لا تليق به."
> 
> وقالت الصحيفة إن "حدة الخلاف اشتدت بين الشقيقين، بحيث سمعها كل من كان داخل قصر الرئاسة وتدخلت بعض الشخصيات الكبرى في الدولة التي كانت حاضرة أثناء تسجيل الرئيس لخطابه."
> 
> ونقلت الصحيفة عن علاء مبارك قوله لشقيقه جمال: "لقد أفسدت البلد عندما فتحت الطريق أمام أصحابك وهذه هي النتيجة بدلا من أن يتم تكريم أبيك في نهاية حياته ساعدت على تشويه صورته على هذا النحو."
> 
> 
> وروت ان اشتباكا بالايدي كاد يحدث بين الشقيقين، خصوصا "وان انفعال علاء زاد بعد أن استمع لكلمة والده الى الشعب أثناء تسجيلها."
> ...


 
اللهم أغفر له وسامحه وكن له عونا بأزمته
فبدون رحمتك لا توجد هناك رحمة ولا مغفرة

----------


## R17E

> أما الأسورة المطاطية فقد إتضح أن لها معاني ودلالات معينة حسب اللون وحسب لبسها بأى يد فهل ياترى الباعة يسلمون معها الكاتالوج الخاص بالألوان ، وهل أشترى المتحدث بإسم البيت الأبيض إحداها بدولار كموضة أم يمكن التفكير بأن لها دلالة ...
> دمت بخير


يعني هي حاجه عامله كده زي متلازمة المخبر و الجورنال المخروم مثلاً  :xmas 21: 

اه و بالمناسبه 

أنا كتبت لجوجل عبارة 
" التيتا في الحلمبص " تتصور معرفش يترجمها لأي لغة فقررت إنه عميل و دخيل و بيقبض من كنتاكي فرايد تشيكن و عليه قررنا وقف التعاون اللوجيستي
نحن الموقعون اعلاه

----------


## nova_n

> _
> كلام عمر طاهر عجبني اوي يا ريت كللللنا نقراه اكثر من راااائع
> 
> *************
> غفر الله لك يا سيادة الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك
> ان كنت قد ظلمت شعبك وانا واحدة من هذا الشعب فأنا أسامحك
> وإن كان بعض الأفاقين قد غدروا بك 
> فاللهم اجعل هذا الغدر تكفيرا عن سيئاتك 
> اللهم اغفر لنا وله وارحمنا و ارحمه 
> ...



أختى مصراوية جدا

فعلا كلام رائع وموزون انا قرأته وعجبنى
وعجبنى كمان دعاؤك وانا من خلفك باردده 
آمين

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> يعني هي حاجه عامله كده زي متلازمة المخبر و الجورنال المخروم مثلاً 
> 
> اه و بالمناسبه 
> 
> أنا كتبت لجوجل عبارة 
> " التيتا في الحلمبص " تتصور معرفش يترجمها لأي لغة فقررت إنه عميل و دخيل و بيقبض من كنتاكي فرايد تشيكن و عليه قررنا وقف التعاون اللوجيستي
> نحن الموقعون اعلاه


ماأظنش ده وقت مناسب للتهريج . 
ومافيش داعي تبقى مشكلة وتناحر على وجهات النظر ...
وردي ممكن يكون مؤلم جداً لكن رصيدك لدي كبير ...

----------


## nova_n

سؤال الى كل من شارك فى الموضوع

بس انا دلوقتى قلقانه ومش عارفه النهاية ايه
ليه فى حرق فى البلد ونهب وسرقة لسه واقتحام المبانى الحكومية وبهدلتها
وليه الاستيلاء على الاراضى الزراعية وشقق الناس المسافرة او مش موجودة
مين دول ؟؟؟ 
وكل السياسيين والمفكرين والحوارات والحقائق المرعبة والمذهلة
والمنتدى وكل ارآء اللى كتبوا هنا معارضين ومؤيدين
ورئيس قطاع الاخبار بيجرى من العاملين والمذعيين
ومظاهرة عند نقابة المحامين واضراب السواقين والمصانع والبنوك والشركات
والمقاولين العرب يااااااااااه اماكن كتير 
وايه كل الفساااااااااااااد ده معقولة كل الاماكن فاسدة
طيب يعنى كل واحد متضرر او متضايق من حد هينزل يشيله
يعنى دلوقتى ساعة تصفية الحسابات يعنى اتظاهر قدام كليتى اطالب بشيل العميد
ورئيس القسم واجبارنا على حاجات كتير غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى بردة حال البلد يقف احسن والا ايه هوه الاحسن ؟؟؟
اقف اشوف مين العميل ومين النبيل !!!!!!!!! والا اشوف المتحولين
والا اترعب زى كل يوم من هروب المساجين
والا مين مع مين وضد مين والا اقفل التيلفزيون والكمبيوتر واقرأ قرآن
والا اسمع اغانى وانسى الدراسة والامتحان
والا انسى مصر والا مين حد يفهمنى اروح فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والا اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا أسفة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حملة تنظيف مصر
يا ريت يا جماعة نشترك كلنا 
الشباب انتهوا من تنظيف التحرير و الذقي
و عاملين خطة لباقي الشوارع ..يومين لكل شارع 
نظفوا الاماكن و غسلوها ولونوا الارصفة حتى محطة المترو نظفوها
هنفتح الصفحة
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?to...98625243486622

وتروحوا على خشوا على discussion board
هتلاقوا كل منطقة هيتجمعوا امتى و فين عشان ينظفوها و كمان الأدوات المطلوبة
ربنا معانا  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> سؤال الى كل من شارك فى الموضوع
> 
> بس انا دلوقتى قلقانه ومش عارفه النهاية ايه
> ليه فى حرق فى البلد ونهب وسرقة لسه واقتحام المبانى الحكومية وبهدلتها
> وليه الاستيلاء على الاراضى الزراعية وشقق الناس المسافرة او مش موجودة
> مين دول ؟؟؟ 
> وكل السياسيين والمفكرين والحوارات والحقائق المرعبة والمذهلة
> والمنتدى وكل ارآء اللى كتبوا هنا معارضين ومؤيدين
> ورئيس قطاع الاخبار بيجرى من العاملين والمذعيين
> ...


صباح الخير يا نوفا..
مالك بس يا نوفا..زعلانة ليه كدا..
مفيش حاجة تزعل من اللى انتى بتقوليه..دا رأيى الشخصى..
متخافيش يا نوفا..
دا الدفع الجماعى اللى بيحصل نتيجة للظلم المتراكم والإستيلاب اللى حصل للناس وسرقتهم
دى حركة تطهير شاملة فى مصر..وردات فعل طبيعية جدا..
يعنى حاجة تفرح موش تزعل
الناس بتصحى وبتفوق..
بس أنا ماسمعتش عن سرقة ولا اقتحامات ولا الكلام دا..
وبعدين بافتراض وجود حوادث عادية..عادى..
هوا احنا يعنى متخيلين المجتمع هايبقى مثالى جدا وخاصة فى الظروف دى..
يا نوفا خليكى قوية أومال وشجاعة واتحملى النقلة اللى بتحصل..
ممكن اللى جاى يكون أصعب لفترة..
فياريت مانضخمش الأمور..
اهدى كدا..واعملى اللى انتى عايزاه ومارسى حياتك طبيعى..
مصر فى أحسن حالتها..
مصر عمرها ماكانت حلوة كدا ولا طيبة ولا ناسها حاسيين بالوداعة..
كله من عند الله خير يا نوفا..
استعينى بالله..
وبإيمانك وانتمائك وحبك لبلدك..
 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> وقد عقبت على وجهة النظر أيضاً بما أرى ووفقاً لحرية الرأى وأعتبر أن السيد عمر سليمان من الرجال المصريين الذين لايمكن التشكيك بولائهم ، وعندما يتحدث رجل مثله عن أجندات لايجب أن نهمل كلمات كهذه من رجل بهذا المركز ، أما الإعلام فلا التليفزيون المصري ولا الأجنبي أثق به فهو مجرد توجيه للناس ليفهموا مايريد صانعي القرار أن يفهموه ولكني أفكر فقط لماذا يحاول أن يقنعني الإعلام بما يحاول أن يقنعني به وأحاول التفكير حتى أشعر أنني على قيد الحياة ، وأحاول أن أفهم كيف يسير المولد ...
> 
> أما الأسورة المطاطية فقد إتضح أن لها معاني ودلالات معينة حسب اللون وحسب لبسها بأى يد فهل ياترى الباعة يسلمون معها الكاتالوج الخاص بالألوان ، وهل أشترى المتحدث بإسم البيت الأبيض إحداها بدولار كموضة أم يمكن التفكير بأن لها دلالة ...
> دمت بخير


*سأوافقك - جدلاً - بأن السيد عمر سليمان 
هو محل ثقه ويجب أخذ كلامه حول الأجندات الخارجيه بعين الإعتبار*
*فهل ياترى ستوافقني - برضه جدلاً - 
أن هذا دليل فشل ذريع لمن هو رئيس المخابرات المصريه؟*
*فكيف وهو في هذا المنصب ولديه تلك المعلومات 
لم يتمكن من وقف هذه الثوره؟*
*هل كان يقصد خيانة الرئيس مثلاً؟ ولا الموضوع سقط منه سهواً؟*
*وكيف لي أن أثق في كلام من فشل في إدارة مؤسسه هو رئيسها؟
أما بالنسبه للإعلام المصري فقد كان هو المصدر 
الذي أعتمد عليه مروجي إشاعة كنتاكي والدولارات الأمريكيه 
وحزب الله وحماس وإيران وهلـَّم جره 
وبلاش أذكر أسماء هؤلاء المروجين - علشان ربنا أمر بالستر
أما ماأستغربه فهو محاولة تشويه صورة الثوره من خلال الإساءه لبعض من شاركوا فيها - تلك الثوره التي إحتفل بنجاح أهم أهدافها كل الشعب المصري على إختلاف أطيافه وثقافاته - إلا قله لكي نكون منصفين - مما يسئ إلى مستوى وعي هذا الشعب العظيم والذي قررت وزارة التربيه والتعليم الألمانيه أن تجعل أحداث ثورته مما سيتم إضافته إلى مادة التاريخ في المناهج الدراسيه في المستقبل القريب أضف إلى ذلك كل ماقيل على مستوى العالم حول هذه الثوره العظيمه
أرفض إفساد فرحتنا بهذه الثوره العظيمه وشبابها ونتائجها والتستر من خلال ذلك على كل رموز الفساد الذين إستباحوا أموال هذا الشعب ولعلك تقرأ معي يومياً عن ثروات وأموال كل من تولوا أمر هذا البلد في ظل هذا النظام الفاسد
**أما فيما يتعلق بالأسوره فلا يوجد لها كاتالوج ولكن مادمت أنت قد علمت دلالة الألوان وماتشير إليه فيمكنك عمل كاتالوج لمن قد يهمه الأمر - بس على فكره هي ألوانها كتير قوي - وفيه منها إسوره بها كل ألوان الطيف - يعني أعتقد إن التركيز على الماسونيه بس مش هيكون كافي ولازم يكون فيه كام حركه وإتجاه تانيين عشان يغطوا كل الألوان - وبالمناسبه أنا بشتغل في ثاني أكبر شركة مقاولات على مستوى أوروبا وسادسهم على مستوى العالم ويوماً ما وبسبب أحداث عنصريه حدثت في أوروبا قام كل موظفي الشركه في فيينا وعددهم يقارب الثلاثة آلاف أو أكثر بإرتداء هذه الأسوره بألوانها المختلفه بداية من صاحب الشركه وهو أغنى من وزير خارجية أمريكا إلى أقل عامل في الشركه وكانت هذه الإسوره تحمل شعاراً واحداً لا للعنصريه*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اليمامة

> حملة تنظيف مصر
> يا ريت يا جماعة نشترك كلنا 
> الشباب انتهوا من تنظيف التحرير و الذقي
> و عاملين خطة لباقي الشوارع ..يومين لكل شارع 
> نظفوا الاماكن و غسلوها ولونوا الارصفة حتى محطة المترو نظفوها
> هنفتح الصفحة
> http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?to...98625243486622
> 
> وتروحوا على خشوا على discussion board
> ...


تمام يا ريسة..
صباح الجمال..
بصى هنا احنا بدأناها من تانى يوم التنحى علطول..
وزى مانتى قولتى كدا بيحصل هنا..
واحنا هانعملها ..المدرسة يعنى والطالبات فى الحى بتاعتنا حول المدرسة وتشجير واعادة رصف الطريق وتلوين الأرصفة وهانعلق لوحات وعبارات وحتى هانفتح ملاعب المدرسة ومكتباتها ومعاملها لأطفال الحى والشباب فى الحدث دا وكنوع من المشاركة المجتمعية وبنحضر لندوات ولقاءات للتحفيز والتنبيه واعادة رسم ثقافة وطنية جديدة..
كل دا ممكن يتعمل سهل فى كل المناطق وعن طريق الأندية..
يللا شدى حيلك ..أنا معاكى فى أى مشروع وبأى امكانية..من هنا..وأجيلك كمان لو تحبى..وأكتبلك وأرسملك وأشغِلّك..وأعملك أى حاجة تحبيها..أنا رهن الإشارة..وهادخل على اللينك هشارك وأشوف ..
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تمام يا ريسة..
> صباح الجمال..
> بصى هنا احنا بدأناها من تانى يوم التنحى علطول..
> وزى مانتى قولتى كدا بيحصل هنا..
> واحنا هانعملها ..المدرسة يعنى والطالبات فى الحى بتاعتنا حول المدرسة وتشجير واعادة رصف الطريق وتلوين الأرصفة وهانعلق لوحات وعبارات وحتى هانفتح ملاعب المدرسة ومكتباتها ومعاملها لأطفال الحى والشباب فى الحدث دا وكنوع من المشاركة المجتمعية وبنحضر لندوات ولقاءات للتحفيز والتنبيه واعادة رسم ثقافة وطنية جديدة..
> كل دا ممكن يتعمل سهل فى كل المناطق وعن طريق الأندية..
> يللا شدى حيلك ..أنا معاكى فى أى مشروع وبأى امكانية..من هنا..وأجيلك كمان لو تحبى..وأكتبلك وأرسملك وأشغِلّك..وأعملك أى حاجة تحبيها..أنا رهن الإشارة..وهادخل على اللينك هشارك وأشوف ..


الله يا ندى 
عارفة انا حاسة اني رجعت طفلة عندها 3 سنين وعاوزة اعمل كل حاجة كللللللل حاجة
انا حتى بنفض دلوقتي الشقة  ::  هخلص وارجع نرسم الحلم الحلو ده سوا
بصي انا حاطة الإم بي ثري في ودني وانا شغالة وبسمع الاغنية دي 
خدي اسمعيها معايا



 ::h::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *سأوافقك - جدلاً - بأن السيد عمر سليمان 
> هو محل ثقه ويجب أخذ كلامه حول الأجندات الخارجيه بعين الإعتبار*
> *فهل ياترى ستوافقني - برضه جدلاً - 
> أن هذا دليل فشل ذريع لمن هو رئيس المخابرات المصريه؟*
> *فكيف وهو في هذا المنصب ولديه تلك المعلومات 
> لم يتمكن من وقف هذه الثوره؟*
> *هل كان يقصد خيانة الرئيس مثلاً؟ ولا الموضوع سقط منه سهواً؟*
> *وكيف لي أن أثق في كلام من فشل في إدارة مؤسسه هو رئيسها؟
> أما بالنسبه للإعلام المصري فقد كان هو المصدر 
> ...


أخي عصام
لا أحاول إفساد فرحة أحد ولا أنكر النتائج العظيمة للثورة ومعكم في موضوع الفساد والمفسدين والثروات وكلها أمور لايختلف عليها أحد ... خاصة الهلفوت أحمد عز ...

أما الحكم على عمر سليمان بالفشل فهو جائر وظالم ، ولما لاتقول أنه ورجالات الدولة الشرفاء منعوا كارثة لاقبل لنا بها وأن إنتهاء الأمور على هذا النحو هو نجاح وفق الظروف القائمة ...

وبعدين لما بأتكلم ياأستاذ عصام أكيد عندي مصادر لأفكاري ومابتكلمش من فراغ ولا أستقي معلوماتي من الفيس بوك أو الإنترنت أو الإعلام فلكل منا معارفه وأقاربه في أماكن حساسة ...

أما الأسورة المطاطية فقد أخبرت بنفسك أن لها دلالة وإن إللي لبسوها كانوا عايزين يقولوا لا للعنصرية ....
وكمان لما تلبسها النساء لها معاني في منتهى القذارة ...
وكل فئة لها معاني ودلالات يعلم الله بها ولاأظن أنها صدفة ...

أنت والجميع سعداء بالإنجاز وأنا سعيد مثلكم ، فهل لديكم مانع أن أفكر في أمور لن تضركم وقد تفيدكم يوماً ما ...
أم أنه إنتصار للرأي وتسفيه للرأى الآخر وخلاص ..
دمت بخير

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الله يا ندى 
> عارفة انا حاسة اني رجعت طفلة عندها 3 سنين وعاوزة اعمل كل حاجة كللللللل حاجة
> انا حتى بنفض دلوقتي الشقة  هخلص وارجع نرسم الحلم الحلو ده سوا
> بصي انا حاطة الإم بي ثري في ودني وانا شغالة وبسمع الاغنية دي 
> خدي اسمعيها معايا


*يانهاااااااار أبيض*
*هي المظاهرات وصلت لغاية الشقه عندكوا؟*
*الله يكون في عونكوا*
*على أيامنا كانوا الناس بينضفوا الشقه في العيد الصغير والعيد الكبير*
*سبحان الله الدنيا إتغيرت وبقى تنضيف الشقه مرتبط بالثورات*
*عموماً أنا هتابع أخبار العالم وأي ثوره هتقوم في أي حته 
هأبلغك بيها عشان تنضفوا الشقه*
 :f2:

----------


## R17E

> ماأظنش ده وقت مناسب للتهريج . 
> ومافيش داعي تبقى مشكلة وتناحر على وجهات النظر ...
> وردي ممكن يكون مؤلم جداً لكن رصيدك لدي كبير ...


أكبر رد مؤلم يا ابراهيم في هذا المجال هو أن تشرح لنا العباره التي اوردتها أنت وتقول فيها " أما الأسورة المطاطية فقد إتضح أن لها معاني ودلالات معينة حسب اللون وحسب لبسها بأى يد فهل ياترى الباعة يسلمون معها الكاتالوج الخاص بالألوان ،"

ما هي المعاني و الدلالات ؟

أما يا صديقي اي رد غير هذا التوضيح فسأعتبره هنا عين التهريج و تضييع الوقت 
 مودتي لشخصك الكريم

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أكبر رد مؤلم يا ابراهيم في هذا المجال هو أن تشرح لنا العباره التي اوردتها أنت وتقول فيها " أما الأسورة المطاطية فقد إتضح أن لها معاني ودلالات معينة حسب اللون وحسب لبسها بأى يد فهل ياترى الباعة يسلمون معها الكاتالوج الخاص بالألوان ،"
> 
> ما هي المعاني و الدلالات ؟
> 
> أما يا صديقي اي رد غير هذا التوضيح فسأعتبره هنا عين التهريج و تضييع الوقت 
>  مودتي لشخصك الكريم


أخي محمد
أبحث بنفسك من خلال كلمة البحث "دلالات الأساور المطاطية" لأني تعبت من الكلام ، ولما واحد زيك يشك فيا وللا يسخر من كلامي هو ده المؤلم يامحمد ..
تقديري لشخصك العزيز

----------


## اليمامة

> الله يا ندى 
> عارفة انا حاسة اني رجعت طفلة عندها 3 سنين وعاوزة اعمل كل حاجة كللللللل حاجة
> انا حتى بنفض دلوقتي الشقة  هخلص وارجع نرسم الحلم الحلو ده سوا
> بصي انا حاطة الإم بي ثري في ودني وانا شغالة وبسمع الاغنية دي 
> خدي اسمعيها معايا


أيوة يا سارة..
مراتع الطفولة مفتوحة قصادنا لأننا فى أمان..موش خايفين..الأرض أرضنا..والبلد وطنا
هانرجع أطفال وهانحس بطفولتنا لأن الطفولة البرئية مقترنة بالسلام والأمان ..
مصر رجعت لنا يا سارة..
العبى واتنططى وعبرى عن فرحتك زى ما تحبى..
الصعب عدى..وصحينا..
واللى جاى أحلى يا سارة وهانقدر عليه..
المهم دلوقتى بطلى عادتك القديمة فى التنفيض والتسييىء الحلمنتيشى
اعملى بضمير يا بنت
من هنا ورايح كل حاجة لازم تبقى بضمير
وأنا بعد ما تخلصى هامسح بصوباعى على البوفيه..
لو لقيت أى أثر لشوية تراب..هاحطك فى أودة العزل..واللا تحبى أودة الفيران..اختارى ..أنا بخيرك أهو..افرحى افرحى..انهاردة عصر الديمقراطية الشرعية..وممكن تختارى ما بين أودة العزل وأودة الفيران بكل حرية.. :: 




" كل ما بشوفهم يا سارة..بنهار..بس مؤمنة إن التمن كان عادل جدا..ربنا العدل.."

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *يانهاااااااار أبيض*
> *هي المظاهرات وصلت لغاية الشقه عندكوا؟*
> *الله يكون في عونكوا*
> *على أيامنا كانوا الناس بينضفوا الشقه في العيد الصغير والعيد الكبير*
> *سبحان الله الدنيا إتغيرت وبقى تنضيف الشقه مرتبط بالثورات*
> *عموماً أنا هتابع أخبار العالم وأي ثوره هتقوم في أي حته 
> هأبلغك بيها عشان تنضفوا الشقه*


ههههههههههه
المهم تنجح ثورتها يا أستاذ عصام
وتبقى ثورة نضيفة ..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

يبدو أن قطر باعت إيران من أجل أمريكا ...
كا تبدو في الأفق أيضاً *ثورة سلمية عفوية غير مرتبة في إيران*
أقرأ على : الجزيرة نت


أطلقت  الولايات المتحدة حسابا  بالفارسية على موقع تويتر للتواصل مع مستخدمي شبكة  الإنترنت في إيران حيث  دعت المعارضة إلى مظاهرات اليوم في طهران، حذرت منها  السلطات التي تتهمها  واشنطن والمعارضة الإيرانية بالنفاق، لدعمها  المظاهرات بتونس ومصر، ورفضها  لها عندما تنظم على أراضيها. 
وجاء في أول رسالة على الحساب الجديد  "الخارجية الأميركية تعترف بالدور  التاريخي لمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بين  الإيرانيين.. نريد أن نشارك في  أحاديثكم". 
وإضافة إلى مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، تستعمل الولايات المتحدة برامج إذاعية وتلفزيونية بالفارسية للتواصل مع الإيرانيين. 
اتهامات بالنفاق
وتبعت أول رسالة رسائلُ انتقدت رفض سلطات إيران الترخيص لمسيرات المعارضة التي تريد الاحتشاد تأييدا لثورتي تونس ومصر. 
واتهمت الخارجية الأميركية طهران  بأنها تمتدح النشاطات التي أطاحت  بالرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، لكنها  تعتبرها غير قانونية وغير شرعية عندما  تنظم على أراضيها، وهي تهمة وجهتها  أيضا المعارضة الإيرانية إلى حكومة  الرئيس محمود أحمدي نجاد. 



ووصفت إيران  الثورة المصرية بأنها  "يقظة إسلامية" تماثل ثورتها الإسلامية، وتحدث رئيسها  أحمدي نجاد الجمعة  عن "حق المصريين في الاحتجاج على حسني مبارك حليف  الولايات المتحدة"، قبيل  بضع ساعات من تنحي الرئيس المصري.
واستعملت الخارجية الأميركية الأسبوع الماضي موقع تويتر للتواصل مع المحتجين في مصر.
وانتشرت دعوات على مواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي، خاصة الفيسبوك تدعو إلى  المشاركة في تجمع طهران، وانضم إلى  إحدى المجموعات 48 ألف مؤيد للمسيرة،  لكن دعوات مماثلة وجهتها المعارضة  سابقا لم تلق استجابة. 
واعتقلت السلطات الإيرانية خلال  الأسابيع الماضية عددا من الناشطين  والصحفيين، كما وضعت مهدي كروبي وهو  أحد قياديي المعارضة البارزين رهن  الإقامة الجبرية. 
وشبّه كروبي ومعارض بارز آخر هو مير  حسين موسوي  ثورتي تونس ومصر باحتجاجات قاداها بعيد يونيو/حزيران 2009،  احتجاجا على ما  اعتبراه تزويرا للانتخابات الرئاسية حينها، وهي احتجاجات  استطاعت السلطات  الإيرانية احتواءها. 
ونقلت وكالة أنباء فارس الإيرانية  شبه الرسمية عن نائب مدير المكتب  السياسي بوزارة الداخلية مهدي علي خاني  صدر قوله "هؤلاء يعلمون جيدا عدم  مشروعية مطلبهم، ويعلمون أنهم لن يحصلوا  على تصريح للقيام بأعمال شغب".

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

لازم بكره يبقي أحلي والتغيير بقه حاجه سهله

----------


## ابن البلد

يا مصر الحبيبه يا عيون العروبة .. ياللى المولى كرم اسمك فى ايات القرأن
دايما فتحه بابك يا مصر لاحبابك .. عزم شبابك خلى رحابك فخر سلام و امان
و مهما جرح الاحبة يقسى الام دايما تحب تنسى
يا امنا حبك لنا عايش هنا فى قلبنا .. ايمان بنعمه ربنا ايمان بوحده عزمنا
...مصر بكل ولادها مصر مصر بحب ولادها مصر و بحبهم هتعيش لنا
يا ربنا يا الله بارك لنا يا الله





مصر بكل ولادها مصر

لو جابولي الدنيا انتي يا مصر الدنيا

----------


## سوما

> عندك حق يا سوما
> أنا كمان شفت حوار الدكتور كمال الجنزورى
> بجد رجل محترم جدااا وكان خروجة من الوزاره خساره كبيره للبلد
> زيه زي كتيـــــــر من اللى النظام قتلهم وموتهم
> 
> زي دكتور عمرو خالد كمان
> شوفته مع محمود سعد في برنامج مصر النهارده
> ادانى أمل كبير في بكره وان مصر هاتتغير إن شاء الله للأحسن
> لكن دكتور عمرو قال حاجه خلتنى سعيده جدااااا وفخورة ببلدى
> ...


ربنا يرحمهم ويغفر ليهم يارب .. 
فعلاً يا ايمان الواحد بقااااااا بعد 25 يناير حاسس انه بفرحة مصدرها عزته وافتخراره ببلده وأهلها ... :xmas 9: ...!!
تقريبااااااا العالم كله أتكلم ولسه بيتكلم عن تحضر إنسان وثورة بالشكل الرائع ده ,,, الحمدلله رب العالمين ..
بس أهم شئ نوقف جنب بعض بجد ,, نكون عايزين بجد التغيير يبدأ احنا حلمنا حلم وبدأنا ونجحنا ف أول خطوة فيه ياريت نكمله ,,, ومحدش يركز ع حد ....... اللى كان عايز يركز ويكشف نوايا الناس كان فين من زماااااااااااااان ؟؟ وكمان أدامه ناس كتير فاسدين وعلى فكرة اللى جواه نية لشئ سؤاء اتجاه دينى او أجنبى أعتقدد هيكون أكبر من يكشف كل حياته بالطريقة دى ,, بمعنى اصح بصراحة مستغربة للأستاذ إبراهيم انه بتكلم عن تى شيرت وائل والحظاظة ,,, وسايب مثلا الفضايح والسرقة والاستيلاء ع اراضى الدولة بارخص الاسعار والمهازل اللى بتكشف كل لحظة من افراد النظام ومركز ع وائل غنيم ....بصراحة مستغربة حضرتك أ. ابراهيم .... مش بدافع عن وائل - الله اعلم بالنوايا - مع انى من جوايا بحترم تفكيره جداااااااا - اعتقد انه كان واحد مصرى أحس بالظلم وعدم الحرية لمجرد ما عرف بحادثة خالد سعيد ,, واراد تغيير كل ما يقدر عليه لينتهى ذاك الفساد ولا يرى شخص يعذب ويقتل مثل خالد سعيد تانى -و كفاية انه اللى فكر وكانت الفكرة من عنده بس كلنا نفذنا بعد كده ,,,, ليه بتركزوا ع التفكير الحر وتنسوا اصحاب كل من افسد العقول والنظام قديمااااااااااا ...!!!
عمومااااااا بتمنى ننسي الجدل ف الكلام وننسي الاشخاص ايا كانوا مين ,,, ونركز ع البلد دلوقت ...... نحاول كلنا نعمل اللى عليناااااااااا من اى مكان هو فيه ...
وبالنسبة للرد على نوفا ,,,
تقريباااا مش سمعت عن استيلاء ونهب واقتحامات اليومين دول ,,,,
وبالنسبة للاعتصامات ,,, انا ف مشروع تبع شركة مقاولات كبيرة ......مفيش  مظاهرات الا للعمال واغلبهم عمال يومية ,,,,, واقدر اقولك ان كان ف الشركة ف شوية ناس كانت واخدة حقها اكتر من االزم لمجرد انه قريب فلان او واسطته من علان ,,
وكمان عشان مظاهرات العمال دول اللى لما سمعت شوية منهم قدرت حالهم ,, عامل مثلا يومية ف الشركة لمدة تزيد عن 10 سنوات ,,, ابسط حاجة قالى افرض لو النهادرة وقعت من السقالة اولادى بكرة هيصرفوا منين ؟؟؟؟؟  وفى زيه كتير,,,, 
لما يكون مهندس بس اتعين ف الشركة بمسمى وظيفى اقل من مؤهله ولا يكتشف هذا الا بعد مضى العقد .... وهكذا ,,, من منع الاجازات اللى بدون مرتب ومنع تقديم الاستقالة ,,, يعنى الطلبات العادية ولكنها كانت من قبل لا تنفذ باى حال من الاحوال ..
عارفة رئيس مجلس الادارة عمل ايميل وفاكس لما حس بالخطر وحس ان كتير مظلومين ,,,, ووعد بثبيت العمالة اليومية وبالنظر الى جميع الشكاوى بحيادية ,,,,, مع ان قبل كده كانت الشكاوى دى عنده او عند المسئولين بالشركة ولا يتم اجراء اللازم ويعتمدون ان طول الوقت يقلل من عزيمة العامل او الموظف .... بس بصراحة عندنا ما شوفتش او ماسمعتش حتى اى خروج عن النظام او الاعتصامات اللى ممكن تعطل الشغل ... يمكن لأن رئيس مجلس الادارة احتوى الطلبات والمشاكل بنفسه ع طول .. بس يظهر هما كانوا عايزين يصلحوا لما حد يفوقهم ...!!!!
عموما ان شاء الله يأخد كل واحد حقه وكمان هنقدر ندى البد دى حقها .... وبايدينا نخليها أحسن وانجح بلد ان شاء الله .. :xmas 29: 
تحياتى للجميع  :f2:

----------


## حمادو

بمناسبة مظاهرات العمال وعمال اليومية ونظرة المجتمع العربي بوجه عام ليهم أحب انى احط اعلان الماني عن أهمية العامل العادي واللى لولاه لانهارت الحضارات كلها.



أظن أنه حان الوقت للعامل العادي فى مصر أنه يشعر بأنه أهم من رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة أو وزير أو رئيس الدولة, لأننا بدونه ماكنا قدرنا لا نقعد على كراسى ولا ننام على سراير ولا نعيش فى نظافة ولا حتى يكون فيه مجاري تصرف مخلفاتنا.

----------


## حمادو

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الصورة دي جات لى دلوقتى على فيس بوك...والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه على الساحة, ياترى مين الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أوركيـدا

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> الصورة دي جات لى دلوقتى على فيس بوك...والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه على الساحة, ياترى مين الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



جاااااااااااااااااااامده جدآ جدآ

دى أحلى من كل النكت اللى طلعت فالثورة

بس قولى بقااااا... 

إيه العلاقه إللى بينك و بين -الراجل إللى  ورا عمر سليمان- علشان تعمل معاه كده ..... إعترف  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مكتوب بلغ مش اعمل مظاهره  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> مكتوب بلغ مش اعمل مظاهره



ماهو لولا المظاهره مكنش الرقم ده ظهر ولا هيظهر 

صح ولا لا ياعم زيزو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ماهو لولا المظاهره مكنش الرقم ده ظهر ولا هيظهر 
> 
> صح ولا لا ياعم زيزو


 

والمظاهره من المنطقى انها تكون خلصت بتحقيق المطالب لكن مافيش داعى للتظاهرات الشخصيه دلوقتى  
على راى صديق ليا ان كل واحد قصير دلوقتى هيطلع يعمل مظاهره علشان يطالب بسنتيمتر زياده 
يعنى عمال الميه والكهربا والبترول والاتصالات والشرطه والادويه والبنوك ونقابات العمال كله ليه حقوق وككل شى بس مش هنوقف بقى حال البلد اكتر من كده والناس الى فى ميدان التحرير بتهبب ايه لغايه دلوقتى هناك المفروض الجيش اداهم تحذير انهم يمشو علشان لو ممشيوش فى نص ساعه هيبتدى الاعتقلات 
ولا انت بردو مع استمرار المظاهرات دى ؟ وعامه انا لو هكتفى بنتيجه للمظاهرات ففعلا الرقم ده مهم جدا علشان زى مالحرميه الكبيره اتشالو يبقى الحرميه الاصغر كمان يتشالو بس مينفعش نوقف حال البلد اكتر من كده 
وعامه يا محمد احتفظ بالرقم بردو للمظاهره الى جايه  ::

----------


## misr

> جاااااااااااااااااااامده جدآ جدآ
> 
> دى أحلى من كل النكت اللى طلعت فالثورة
> 
> بس قولى بقااااا... 
> 
> إيه العلاقه إللى بينك و بين -الراجل إللى  ورا عمر سليمان- علشان تعمل معاه كده ..... إعترف


في البيان الخامس
الجيش يهيب بالشعب الحديث عن الراجل اللي واقف وراء عمر سليمان
ملكوش دعوة بالراجل اللي واقف وراء عمر سليمان

المحتجون يطالبون بتغيير النسر الموجود على العلم المصري إلي الراجل الي واقف ورا عمر سليمان

 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك
 
كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم

رفض الرئيس المتنحى "محمد حسنى مبارك" أن يغادر مصر عقب قراره  بالتخلى عن منصبة و السفر إلى السعودية بعد 4 دعاوى من ملوك و رؤساء العرب  حيث قدم له الملك عبد الله ملك السعودية دعوة بالحضور إلى السعودية، ودعوة  أمير دبى ودعوة أمير قطر ودعوة الرئيس الليبى معمر القذافى إلا أن الرئيس  رفض كل هذه الدعاوى بأنه لن يخرج من مصر.

وحسب مصدر مقرب من الرئيس السابق أنه يجلس هذه الأيام بفيلا مكتوب عليها  "فيلا شرم مبارك " و التى يعيش بها مع ابنه علاء مبارك الذى عاد من لندن  منذ أيام ويرافقه مدير أعماله فوزى شاكر الذراع اليمنى للرئيس وهو الذى  سافر معه إلى شرم الشيخ. 

وقال المصدر إن الرئيس مبارك رفض استقبال أى زائرين وحضور عائلته الآن هو  يريد أن يجلس وحيدا، إلا أن نجله علاء حضر للجلوس معه بالفيلا وأضاف المصدر  أن الرئيس يشاهد القنوات الفضائية إلا أنه تعرض لبعض الإرهاق "وعكة صحية "  صباح أمس الأحد  وحضر إليه الفريق المعالج. 

وأشار المصدر أن الرئيس تحسنت حالته مساء أمس ورفض أن يذهب إلى ألمانيا  لعمل العلاج، مؤكدا أن الرئيس قال لمن حوله "لن أموت إلا على أرض مصر". 

وقال المصدر إن الرئيس مبارك الذى يعتزم كتابة مذكراته الخاصة إلا أن ظروفه  الصحية التى تعرض له كانت سببا أمس فى تأجيل الفكرة حتى لا يحدث له أى  إرهاق مرة أخرى، مضيفا أن مذكرات الرئيس سيحمل فيها الكثير من المفاجآت  وبالأخص حول السنوات الخمس الأخيرة. 

وأشار المصدر أن البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقصية اتصل به عدة مرات للاطمئنان عليه، كما تلقى الرئيس عدة من مكالمات  الخاصة من المقريين إليه يومى السبت والأحد، كما رفض الرد على عدد كبير من  المكالمات.
:cry:

----------


## misr

> في البيان الخامس
> الجيش يهيب بالشعب الحديث عن الراجل اللي واقف وراء عمر سليمان
> ملكوش دعوة بالراجل اللي واقف وراء عمر سليمان
> 
> المحتجون يطالبون بتغيير النسر الموجود على العلم المصري إلي الراجل الي واقف ورا عمر سليمان


عجبكم كده
أديني كتبت باسم الراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان

 ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> والمظاهره من المنطقى انها تكون خلصت بتحقيق المطالب لكن مافيش داعى للتظاهرات الشخصيه دلوقتى  
> على راى صديق ليا ان كل واحد قصير دلوقتى هيطلع يعمل مظاهره علشان يطالب بسنتيمتر زياده 
> يعنى عمال الميه والكهربا والبترول والاتصالات والشرطه والادويه والبنوك ونقابات العمال كله ليه حقوق وككل شى بس مش هنوقف بقى حال البلد اكتر من كده والناس الى فى ميدان التحرير بتهبب ايه لغايه دلوقتى هناك المفروض الجيش اداهم تحذير انهم يمشو علشان لو ممشيوش فى نص ساعه هيبتدى الاعتقلات 
> ولا انت بردو مع استمرار المظاهرات دى ؟ وعامه انا لو هكتفى بنتيجه للمظاهرات ففعلا الرقم ده مهم جدا علشان زى مالحرميه الكبيره اتشالو يبقى الحرميه الاصغر كمان يتشالو بس مينفعش نوقف حال البلد اكتر من كده 
> وعامه يا محمد احتفظ بالرقم بردو للمظاهره الى جايه


انت عارف يازيزو ..25 يناير مش بس طردت راس النظام في مصر وقضت علي الفساد في السياسه فقط ..
ولكن كمان قضت ومازالت تقضي علي الفاسدين في الاماكن  الاخري التي كانت ترتع وتلعب بدون حساب او عقاب 
ولكن الان جاء وقت الحساب العسير 
ياراجل ده حتي التلفزيون المصري بقت ليه رائحه اخري جديده ..طعم جديد ..صحيح انه لم يصل الي ابعد الامال ولكنه بدأ يشتم نفسه من بعد الاستبداد الطاغي عليه وليهم حق يتظاهرو ضد الوزير المخادع انس الفقي ..وتمت الان احالته الي النيابه للتحقيق .. 
علي فكره يازيزو حق التظاهر السلمي ده حق عالمي ومكفول دوليا بكافه القوانين والاعراف 
والثوره المصريه الان محط اعجاب واندهاش العالم اجمع ..
وعامه انتهي تظاهر ميدان التحرير تماما ..وكذا في المحافظات ..
وسيبك من اسطوانه وقف العمل العام لانهم بيقولو كده من وقت ماطلعت 25 .. 
لان المال العام منهوب بقاله 30 سنه ..وكنا بنشتغل 
مفيهاش حاجه لما نعرف اولا الفلوس دي بتروح فين ونفرز الفاسدين في كل مجال حتي لايسرقونا 30 سنه قادمه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انت عارف يازيزو ..25 يناير مش بس طردت راس النظام في مصر وقضت علي الفساد في السياسه فقط ..
> ولكن كمان قضت ومازالت تقضي علي الفاسدين في الاماكن  الاخري التي كانت ترتع وتلعب بدون حساب او عقاب 
> ولكن الان جاء وقت الحساب العسير 
> ياراجل ده حتي التلفزيون المصري بقت ليه رائحه اخري جديده ..طعم جديد ..صحيح انه لم يصل الي ابعد الامال ولكنه بدأ يشتم نفسه من بعد الاستبداد الطاغي عليه وليهم حق يتظاهرو ضد الوزير المخادع انس الفقي ..وتمت الان احالته الي النيابه للتحقيق .. 
> علي فكره يازيزو حق التظاهر السلمي ده حق عالمي ومكفول دوليا بكافه القوانين والاعراف 
> والثوره المصريه الان محط اعجاب واندهاش العالم اجمع ..
> وعامه انتهي تظاهر ميدان التحرير تماما ..وكذا في المحافظات ..
> وسيبك من اسطوانه وقف العمل العام لانهم بيقولو كده من وقت ماطلعت 25 .. 
> لان المال العام منهوب بقاله 30 سنه ..وكنا بنشتغل 
> مفيهاش حاجه لما نعرف اولا الفلوس دي بتروح فين ونفرز الفاسدين في كل مجال حتي لايسرقونا 30 سنه قادمه


والله يا محمد انا معاك فى كل الكلام الى بتقوله بس فيه فرق كبير من تظاهر قطاع واحد فى الدوله والباقى شغال وفيه فرق مابين تظاه لكل قطاعات الدوله نغمه المال الى بيتسرق والكلام ده انا بقوله مش من تلفزيون او غيره انا بتكلم فى نظاق شغلى او الى انا شايفه كوضع مش ماشى دلوقتى فهمتنى بقى البنوك قافله يومين اهو تانى الناهرده وبكره والتظاهرات بتاعه البنوك وبيتهيالى بردو ان المفروض تدى فرصه علشان تقدر تلبى طلباتك يعنى ميفعش الاقى كل شركه فى مصر دلوقتى عامله اعتصام وتقول يادلوقتى يابلاش شغل انا مش ضد التظاهر للمطالب بس فى نفس الوقت المفروض يبقى العمل شغال او يفوض ناس تقوم بالدور ده مع الحكومه زى الشرطه امبارح كان فيه مظاهاات من الشرطه وفوضو ناس وبالفعل استجابو لطلباتهم الناهرده ياريت اكون وصلتلك الى اقصده يعنى 
مينفعش الاقى الشركات واقفه عن العمل بحجه التظاهر السلمى لو شركه او قطاع ماشى لكن ملاقيش كل القطاعات واقفه 
اقلك على حاجه الناهرده اليوم الخامس مثلا بتوع هيئه النقل مش شغالين فيه وهيئه السكك هل ده ينفع ؟ انا مش بركب اتوبيسات هيئه النقل بس فيه كتير بيركبها على الاقل بتخفف زحمه سير مش زى الى شايفه الناهرده وامبارح واول امبارح فى الطريق فيه ناس ممكن تقلك المفروض نستحمل زى ماستحملنا 30 سنه بس الى بقول عليه هو المفروض ندى فرصه للوزاره على الاقل تشتغل الرقم الى انا قلت عليه حاجه ممكن تمشف عن حاجات اكتر ماتتخيل من فساد لان بقى فيه تليفون واصل للشعب كله مش زى الاول بس فنفس الوقت لازم ندى فرصه للشغل والعمل والعجله تدور لان طبيعتنا بردو كشعب ماشى بمدا ياطخه ياكسر مخه وللاسف ده لما تلاقى بعد كده ان فيه تضيق اقتصادى عليك هتلاقى ان هيطلع ناس تخرب وتسرق وتنهب تانى لازم نصحح المنظومه وفنفس الوقت نبقى على الاقل مثبتين وضعنا كاقتصاد 
لكن انا والله مع الى حصل مافيش مشكله حتى تعاطفى مع مبارك مازال لغايه دلوقتى لانه بنى ادم مصرى حتى لو كان ظلم او سمح بظلم وقتل وغيره بس فى الاول والاخر بردو بنى ادم بس ده ميعفيهوش من المحاسبه والمسائله القانونيه يارب اكون قدرت اوصل فكرتى

----------


## أوركيـدا

> انت عارف يازيزو ..25 يناير مش بس طردت راس النظام في مصر وقضت علي الفساد في السياسه فقط ..
> ولكن كمان قضت ومازالت تقضي علي الفاسدين في الاماكن  الاخري التي كانت ترتع وتلعب بدون حساب او عقاب 
> ولكن الان جاء وقت الحساب العسير 
> ياراجل ده حتي التلفزيون المصري بقت ليه رائحه اخري جديده ..طعم جديد ..صحيح انه لم يصل الي ابعد الامال ولكنه بدأ يشتم نفسه من بعد الاستبداد الطاغي عليه وليهم حق يتظاهرو ضد الوزير المخادع انس الفقي ..وتمت الان احالته الي النيابه للتحقيق .. 
> علي فكره يازيزو حق التظاهر السلمي ده حق عالمي ومكفول دوليا بكافه القوانين والاعراف 
> والثوره المصريه الان محط اعجاب واندهاش العالم اجمع ..
> وعامه انتهي تظاهر ميدان التحرير تماما ..وكذا في المحافظات ..
> وسيبك من اسطوانه وقف العمل العام لانهم بيقولو كده من وقت ماطلعت 25 .. 
> لان المال العام منهوب بقاله 30 سنه ..وكنا بنشتغل 
> مفيهاش حاجه لما نعرف اولا الفلوس دي بتروح فين ونفرز الفاسدين في كل مجال حتي لايسرقونا 30 سنه قادمه


مع إحترامى لرأيك 
لكن معنى وجود مظاهرات في البلد - أيآ كان شكل هذه المظاهرات- فهى تعنى وضع غير مستقر و وجود حالة طوارئ 
يعنى لا الأمن هيعرف يشتغل بالشكل الأمثل المطلوب منه ولا أى عمل تانى
لازم نصبر شويه على الحكومه
أنا سمعت رئيس الوزراء امبارح بيقول:
إحنا بنشتغل طول الوقت لدرجة إن الأربعه و عشرين ساعه فاليوم من كافيين

و طالما الروس الكبيره جت يبقا البقيه هتأتى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مع إحترامى لرأيك 
> لكن معنى وجود مظاهرات في البلد - أيآ كان شكل هذه المظاهرات- فهى تعنى وضع غير مستقر و وجود حالة طوارئ 
> يعنى لا الأمن هيعرف يشتغل بالشكل الأمثل المطلوب منه ولا أى عمل تانى
> لازم نصبر شويه على الحكومه
> أنا سمعت رئيس الوزراء امبارح بيقول:
> إحنا بنشتغل طول الوقت لدرجة إن الأربعه و عشرين ساعه فاليوم من كافيين
> 
> و طالما الروس الكبيره جت يبقا البقيه هتأتى


بالظبط كده والله ده الى مقصود مش المقصود من كلامى تقليل شى او اضاعه مجهود حد بس مش هينفع كله يقلك مش شغال سياسه ياطخه ياكسر مخه دى مشكله وفعلا الحفاظ على الانجاز اصعب كتير من الوصول اليه

----------


## اليمامة

الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك فعلا فى شرم الشيخ من بعد التنحى مباشرة..ولم يسافر الإمارات ولا أى حتة..
هو بيخب شرم الشيخ جدا..
والمعلومات دى مؤكدة من المحافظة نفسها..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

أكد الدكتور على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية أن الوقت الراهن هو وقت الأمل   والعمل وليس وقت تأجيج أحقاد قديمة يجب فيه أن نتطلع إلى المستقبل بحيوية   ونشاط عازمين فيه على تحقيق مستقبل أفضل لوطننا ولأولادنا وأن لا ندع أى   شىء يفرق وحدتنا أو يلتهم النشاط والمكتسبات التى حققتها ثورة الشباب   المباركة.
وأضاف أننا إذ نؤيد طموحات الشعب المصرى فى هذه المرحلة   الدقيقة فى حياة الوطن ندعو الجميع لضمان حماية المقاصد العليا الخمسة   للشريعة وهى حفظ الدين و النفس, والمال, والعرض, والعقل; تلك المقاصد التى   تشترك فيها كل البشرية.
جاء ذلك فى البيان الذى أصدرته دار الإفتاء   اليوم حيث أكد فيه المفتى أن مصر قادرة على أن تخرج من الأزمة الحالية   بأقوى مما هى عليه وأنها ستعود واقفة شامخة كحالها دائما وأنه لن يؤثر فيها   كيد الكائدين مناشدا المهتمين بشأن المجتمع الدولى بذل وسعهم لضمان   الاستقرار والرخاء إلى مصر والبعد عن التدخل فى الأمور الداخلية.
ودعا   المفتى فى البيان كل من ترك مصر خلال الأحداث الماضية بالعودة آمنين على   أنفسهم وأموالهم وأهاليهم مشيرا إلى أن مصر ستظل بلد الأمن والأمان لقوله   عز و جل فى كتابه العزيز على لسان سيدنا يوسف لأبيه وإخوته: " ادخلوا مصر   إن شاء الله آمنين".
وأشار إلى أن مصر وشعبها العظيم على حافة مرحلة   جديدة من تاريخ مصر السياسى والاجتماعى حيث تجمع فيها الشباب ومعهم كافة   المواطنين على قلب رجل واحد منادين بالتغيير الفورى , مظهرين عزما راسخا  فى  مطالبتهم بالإصلاح الجذرى وأن الفرصةالآن مواتية لأن نستغل هذا اللحظة   لتحقيق الإصلاحات الشاملة والحقيقية التى تساعد كل أبناء الوطن مطالبا   بوجوب الاستمرار فى تضامننا سويا والعمل معا وبروح الجماعة من أجل مستقبل   أفضل وأن نضع مصر فوق الجميع.
و طالب المفتى الشعب المصرى بالتعاون   مع الجيش لتجاوز تلك المرحلة الانتقالية الفارقة فى تاريخ الوطن, لافتا إلى   أن مصر مطمعا للجميع وأن القوات المسلحة ترغب فى المرور بمهمتها الداخلية   مع المتابعة للوضع الخارجى للمحافظة على أمن واستقرار البلاد.

وأشاد   المفتى بالالتزام الأخلاقى الراقى التى أظهرته القوات المسلحة خلال  الثورة  الشبابية وحمايتها المستمرة لمطالب الشباب والمنشآت العامة بما  أعطى كافة  بلاد العالم درسا فى تضامن الشعب مع الجيش وعكس حضارة ورقى  السلوكيات  العسكرية والإنسانية.

و من جانب آخر نوهت عدد من  المحطات الإخبارية  العالمية أبرزها شبكة " سى. إن. إن" الإخبارية  الأمريكية بالمقالة التى  نشرتها صحف عالمية نقلا عن مفتى الجمهورية فى  تعليقه على الأحداث الجارية,  حيث قال إننا إذ نبارك لمصر ولشبابها  ولرجالها ونسائها وأطفالها وعلمائها  وفلاحيها على نجاحهم فى انتزاع  مطالبهم المشروعة وتحقيق أول خطوة فى مجمل  آمالهم وطموحاتهم العادلة ندعو  الله عز وجل أن يتغمد شهداء الوطن من شباب  الثورة السلمية فى واسع رحمته  وأن يسكنهم فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصديقين  والشهداء والأبرار بما قدموا  لهذا الوطن من تضحيات عظيمة لتحيا مصر ويحيا  الوطن ويحيا المصريون أعزاء  شامخين مرفوعى الرأس أمام أى ظلم أو فساد من  أجل النهوض بمستقبل مصرنا  الغالية ووضعها فى مقدمة ومصاف أرقى دول العالم
تحضرا ورقيا.

وقد   طالب فضيلة المفتى في مقالته القائمين على أمر مصر فى الفترة الانتقالية   الحالية بالمحافظة على أرواح المواطنين وأمنهم بغض النظر عن انتماءاتهم   السياسية وضمان الأمن وسيادة القانون وسد حاجات الناس الأساسية

----------


## حمادو

مقابلة مع أحمد عز على قناة العربية امبارح

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سمعتوا دي ..
رئيس الوزراء احمد شفيق يعين عماد الدين اديب وزيرا للإعلام 
ايه رأيكوا ؟؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> سمعتوا دي ..
> رئيس الوزراء احمد شفيق يعين عماد الدين اديب وزيرا للإعلام 
> ايه رأيكوا ؟؟


مممممممم
شوفي 
لاخلاف علي قدراته التحليله ..وفهمه السياسي 
وكنت احد جمهوره حين يتكلم دائما 
ولكن 
ولكن 
ولكن 
ولكن 







كان في طليعه من قالو عن شباب التحرير انهم ماجورين وعملاء وخونه 
واكثر من يوم ..يعود فيكرر ماقاله بالامس 

ليه رايك انتي بقي لما يمسك وزير اعلام ؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مممممممم
> شوفي 
> لاخلاف علي قدراته التحليله ..وفهمه السياسي 
> وكنت احد جمهوره حين يتكلم دائما 
> ولكن 
> ولكن 
> ولكن 
> ولكن 
> 
> ...


بص يا محمد انا بصراحة مسمعتش عماد الدين اديب اثناء الثورة غير مرة واحدة و كان مع عمرو الليثي 
وكان كلامه في الحلقة دي كله كويس أوي 
فمش عارفة بقى قبل كده كان بيقول ايه 
لكن عمرو اديب _اخوه_ هوا اللي كان مبهدل الدنيا و بعد ما طردو من ميدان التحرير رجع في كلامه و حاول يكسب الناس تاني
المهم اللي انا عرفته 
إن عماد الدين أديب _المرشح لوزارة الإعلام _ هوا اللي كتب خطاب الرئيس _الخطاب التاني الخادع للشعب_
ودي حاجة قلقاني
بغض النظر عن كونه كويس او مش كويس
فالسيد احمد شفيق مش عاوز يخرج بره دائرة المقربين من النظام السابق ..نفس الإستعلاء و التكبر على مطالب الشعب
ده إحساسي والله أعلم...

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> سمعتوا دي ..
> رئيس الوزراء احمد شفيق يعين عماد الدين اديب وزيرا للإعلام 
> ايه رأيكوا ؟؟





> مممممممم





> شوفي 
> لاخلاف علي قدراته التحليله ..وفهمه السياسي 
> وكنت احد جمهوره حين يتكلم دائما 
> ولكن 
> ولكن 
> ولكن 
> ولكن 
> 
> 
> ...





 

*كشف  الإعلامى جمال عنايت، كواليس اللقاء الذى جمع أن عماد الدين  أديب، رئيس  مجلس إدارة مجموعة "جود نيوز" الإعلامية، بالدكتور أحمد شفيق،  رئيس مجلس  الوزراء فى حكومة تسيير الأعمال، مساء أمس، وذلك بعد ترشيحه  لمنصب وزير  الإعلام، خلفاً لأنس الفقى التى تمت إقالته.

وقال عنايت فى حلقة مساء أمس من برنامج "على الهوا" على شبكة "أوربت"، إن   اللقاء استمر لعدة ساعات، رفض فيها أديب قبول الوزارة، لكنه قدم فى الوقت   نفسه، "ورقة عمل" تتضمن عدة توصيات ومقترحات وأفكار حول إستراتيجية العمل   الإعلامية التى تحتاجها مصر فى الفترة المقبلة، خاصة وأن أديب من المدارس   التى ترى أنه لا يشترط وجود حقيبة للإعلام، وإنما هيئة مستقلة من مجموعة من   الخبراء لتقدم مشورات فى هذا الصدد كما يحدث فى بريطانيا، ولفت عنايت إلى   ترشيح أديب لـ3 شخصيات أخرى لتولى المنصب فى حال رفض هذه الفكرة.*
المصدر : اليوم السابع

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *كشف  الإعلامى جمال عنايت، كواليس اللقاء الذى جمع أن عماد الدين  أديب، رئيس  مجلس إدارة مجموعة "جود نيوز" الإعلامية، بالدكتور أحمد شفيق،  رئيس مجلس  الوزراء فى حكومة تسيير الأعمال، مساء أمس، وذلك بعد ترشيحه  لمنصب وزير  الإعلام، خلفاً لأنس الفقى التى تمت إقالته.
> 
> وقال عنايت فى حلقة مساء أمس من برنامج "على الهوا" على شبكة "أوربت"، إن   اللقاء استمر لعدة ساعات، رفض فيها أديب قبول الوزارة، لكنه قدم فى الوقت   نفسه، "ورقة عمل" تتضمن عدة توصيات ومقترحات وأفكار حول إستراتيجية العمل   الإعلامية التى تحتاجها مصر فى الفترة المقبلة، خاصة وأن أديب من المدارس   التى ترى أنه لا يشترط وجود حقيبة للإعلام، وإنما هيئة مستقلة من مجموعة من   الخبراء لتقدم مشورات فى هذا الصدد كما يحدث فى بريطانيا، ولفت عنايت إلى   ترشيح أديب لـ3 شخصيات أخرى لتولى المنصب فى حال رفض هذه الفكرة.*
> المصدر : اليوم السابع


والله العظيم الراجل ده تمااااااااااااااااااااااام برافو عليه فعلا

تمام .. تم التعديل يا سيادة المواطن
شوفت ديموقراطية اكتر من كده ؟؟ الرئيس يسمع كلام المواطن و يقوله تمام كمان  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا بحترم عماد اديب جدا والله وقراره عاجبنى انا اصلا عارف من زمان انه رافض وجود وزاره اسمها الاعلام  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

uعدلى الروابط معلش الى فى المشاركه عندك ياسياده الريس سرسوره لو سمحتى  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

أننى لن أسمح تحت أى ظرف من الظروف أن يعتدى على شبر واحد من ارض مصر مش هيعدى
24 ساعة الا لما اكون اخدت حق بلدى بأيدى فورأ وعندى القدرة الكافية أنى
اقدر اعمل هذا


اللي يقول كلمة للعالم لازم يكون عارف تماما أنها طالعة طالعة
فكل كلمة بقولها بحساب ومزان من ذهب
إن كنت هتدي معنى مختلف مقولهاش

بس تذكرت سبب المشكلة الي حسيت بضيق لما سمعتها خصوصا أنها من الرئيس
لما قال ياراجل كبر مخك وأنا هعقد أفر كل حاجه

ربنا معاك ياريس ويشفيك ويغفرلك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قريب خبر في الجزيرة انهم هيكلفوا المستشار طارق البشري بصياغة الدستور 






> هو المستشار *طارق عبد الفتاح سليم البشري* المفكر والمؤرخ  والفيلسوف المصري، أحد ابرز القانونين المصريين المعاصرين، شغل منصب النائب  الأول لرئيس مجلس الدولة المصري ورئيسا للجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى  والتشريع عدة سنوات، وترك ذخيرة من الفتاوى والآراء الاستشارية التي تميزت  بالعمق والتحليل والتأصيل القانوني الشديد، كما تميزت بإحكام الصياغة  القانونية، ولا زالت تلك الفتاوى إلى الآن تعين كلا من الإدارة والقضاة  والمشتغلين بالقانون بشكل عام على تفهم الموضوعات المعروضة عليهم.
> * النشأة والتعليم:*
> 
>  ولد المستشار البشري في 1 نوفمبر 1933 في حي الحلمية في مدينة القاهرة في أسرة البشري التي ترجع إلى محلة بشر في مركز شبراخيت في محافظة البحيرة في مصر.
>  عرف عن أسرته اشتغال رجالها بالعلم الديني وبالقانون، إذ تولى جده لأبيه سليم البشري، شيخ السادة المالكية في مصر - شياخة الأزهر، وكان والده المستشار عبد الفتاح البشري رئيس محكمة الاستئناف حتى وفاته سنة 1951م، كما أن عمه عبد العزيز البشري أديب.
>  تخرج طارق البشري من كلية الحقوق بجامعة القاهرة سنة 1953م التي درس فيها على كبار فقهاء القانون والشريعة مثل عبد الوهاب خلاف وعلي الخفيف ومحمد أبي زهرة، عين بعدها في مجلس الدولة واستمر في العمل به حتى تقاعده سنة 1998 من منصب نائب أول لمجلس الدولة ورئيسا للجمعية العمومية للفتوى والتشريع.
>  بدأ تحوله إلى الفكر الإسلامي بعد هزيمة 1967م  وكانت مقالته "رحلة التجديد في التشريع الإسلامي" أول ما كتبه في هذا  الاتجاه، وهو لا زال يكتب إلى يومنا هذا في القانون والتاريخ والفكر.
> * الحالة الاجتماعية:*
> 
> ...

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أننى لن أسمح تحت أى ظرف من الظروف أن يعتدى على شبر واحد من ارض مصر مش هيعدى
> 24 ساعة الا لما اكون اخدت حق بلدى بأيدى فورأ وعندى القدرة الكافية أنى
> اقدر اعمل هذا
> 
> 
> اللي يقول كلمة للعالم لازم يكون عارف تماما أنها طالعة طالعة
> فكل كلمة بقولها بحساب ومزان من ذهب
> إن كنت هتدي معنى مختلف مقولهاش
> 
> ...


ربنا يشيه يا احمد والله هو صعبان عليا الصراحه  ::(:

----------


## R17E

> أننى لن أسمح تحت أى ظرف من الظروف أن يعتدى على شبر واحد من ارض مصر مش هيعدى
> 24 ساعة الا لما اكون اخدت حق بلدى بأيدى فورأ وعندى القدرة الكافية أنى
> اقدر اعمل هذا
> 
> 
> اللي يقول كلمة للعالم لازم يكون عارف تماما أنها طالعة طالعة
> فكل كلمة بقولها بحساب ومزان من ذهب
> إن كنت هتدي معنى مختلف مقولهاش
> 
> ...


ربنا يخفف عنه و يسامحه
هذا الرجل يبقي رمز رغما عن كاريهه أو محبيه
اعتقد بأن هذا الرجل بلغ اوج مجده 1997/1998 و تلا ذلك الهبوط
 يقال بأنه يرفض تلاقي العلاج
ربنا يسامحه

----------


## ابن البلد

> قريب خبر في الجزيرة انهم هيكلفوا المستشار طارق البشري بصياغة الدستور


يعني أيه قريب خبر ؟

ابن عم إعلان مثلا  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يعني أيه قريب خبر ؟
> 
> ابن عم إعلان مثلا


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله ما هعدلها  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> ربنا يخفف عنه و يسامحه
> هذا الرجل يبقي رمز رغما عن كاريهه أو محبيه
> اعتقد بأن هذا الرجل بلغ اوج مجده 1997/1998 و تلا ذلك الهبوط
>  يقال بأنه يرفض تلاقي العلاج
> ربنا يسامحه


أتفق معاك في ذلك يراع
يمكن الهبوط الحاد حصل في 2003 مع تعويم الجنية وتعويم كل حاجه في البلد
فعلا قرأت كتير أخبار عن رفضة للعلاج وأنه بيدخل في غيبوبات 

ربنا يسامحه ويغفرله

وينتقم من اللي كان السبب ( ولا أقصد الثوار ) ولكن كل من كان لهم يد في خراب هذه البلد وخروج هذا الرجل بهذا الشكل

----------


## ابن البلد

> مقابلة مع أحمد عز على قناة العربية امبارح


الحقيقة يا حمادو
انا تلفظت كمية ألفاظ وأصوات وجيبت سيرة كمية حيوانات هههههههههههههه وانا بتفرج على الحوار ده 

مش عارف هقدر أشوف الباقي ولا لأههههههههه

----------


## أوركيـدا

> الحقيقة يا حمادو
> انا تلفظت كمية ألفاظ وأصوات وجيبت سيرة كمية حيوانات هههههههههههههه وانا بتفرج على الحوار ده 
> 
> مش عارف هقدر أشوف الباقي ولا لأههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه

و المعنى في بطن الشاعر طبعآ  :: 

بس معاك حق ... أصله شيئ مستفز جدآ
هو معتقد إن الشعب إللى كان بيكلمه قبل 25 يناير هو نفس الشعب إللى بيسمعه دلوقتى!!!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> قريب خبر في الجزيرة انهم هيكلفوا المستشار طارق البشري بصياغة الدستور



انا اول ماقرات الخبر علي الجزيره ياساره كدت ان اتراقص فرحا 
مقالات هذا الرجل وارائه ومواقفه تنطق بان هذا الرجل احد شرفاء هذا الوطن الغالي بحق 
هو ..اكبر من ان تحتويه كلمات اكتبها عنه 
اختيار عظيم عظيم عظيم لمجلس القوات المسلحه 
واكيد هذا الاختيار سيسعد كل المصريين

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> انا اول ماقرات الخبر علي الجزيره ياساره كدت ان اتراقص فرحا 
> مقارت هذا الرجل وارائه ومواقفه تنطق بان هذا الرجل احد شرفاء هذا الوطن الغالي بحق 
> هو ..اكبر من ان تحتويه كلمات اكتبها عنه 
> اختيار عظيم عظيم عظيم لمجلس القوات المسلحه 
> واكيد هذا الاختيار سيسعد كل المصريين


انا حسيت والله انه احلى خبر سمعته بعد التنحي

----------


## Dragon Shadow

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ردأ على أهانة الرئيس حسنى مبارك على ارضة وفى  وسط وطنة و أنكار تاريخة و انجازاتة فى مصر و الوطن العربى و اسلوبة  المتميز فى ادارة الازمات الخارجية
قررنا نحن شباب مصر الوااعى المحترم  الذى لا ينتمى الى اى حزب سياسى او جهة امنية وليس لنا اى اهداف او مطالب  سياسية سوا رد كرامة وتكريم الجندى و القائد و الرئيس حسنى مبارك
أقامة جمعة رد الجميل الى سيادة الرئيس حسنى مبارك حفظة الله و شفاة و التى سوف تنطلق من أمام
جامع مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين بعد صلااة الجمعة مباشرة وتظل امام جامع مصطفى محمود 

*- أهداف المسيرة
1-رد كرامة و اعتبار الرئيس حسنى مبارك
2-حرية التعبير فأن كان لهم الحق فى أهانة الرئيس فلنا ايضا الحق فى تكريمة

قواعد المسيرة:
1-عدم الاهانة او التجريح لثورة شباب 25 يناير لانها مطالب مشروعة لكل شاب
2-عدم الاسفاف و التقليل من تضحية شهداء الوطن فأنهم أخواتنا
3- حضور كل عضو فى المسيرة بزى لونة اسود تعبيرأ منا على حزننا على شهداء الثورة من الشرطة و الشعب
ولحزننا على رئيسنا المحبوب فخامة الرئيس حسنى مبارك


خطوات المسيرة:
1- التجمع امام المسجد بعد الصلاة مباشرة
2-احضار جميع المواطنين لصور و لفتات حب و تأيد للرئيس مبارك
3-التأكيد على أن المسيرة سلمية ولا نتعرض لااى شخص
4-كل شخص يعبر عن رأية الشخصى فى تلك اللفتات
5- تأليف الهاتفات الخاصة و المؤيدة للرئيس مبارك

هذة الحملة هيا تعبيرا منا بتقديرنا و حبنا للرئيس مبارك وحزننا و أسفنا على ما حدث له

رسالة لكل مواطن شريف:
نحن  لا نسعى لأى مظاهرات او زعزعة الامن او أزعاج السلطات نحن مسيرتنا رد  كرامة رجل أهانة الشعب و إحترمة التاريخ و حتى لا يهيننا التاريخ كلما  تذكر حسنى مبارك ...
فإنه قائد في حرب أكتوبر و الرئيس والأب لكل المواطنين المصرين
لمزيد من المعلومات رجاء الاتصال بمنظم المسيرة:
كريم حسين

www.facebook.com/kim0.kon0
تواصلوا معانا لتعرفوا مزيد من تنظيم على صفحة
أنا أسف ياريس

http://www.facebook.com/AseF.Yarayes


من بلدتي هنا تأكد إشتراك الآلاف في المسيرة سواء بالسفر للإشتراك في المسيرة الكبيرة أو تنظيم مسيرة محلية .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

كشف موقع ويكيليكس استنادا إلى وثائق سرية ، أن الولايات المتحدة دفعت عشرات  ملايين الدولارات إلى منظمات تدعو إلى الديمقراطية في مصر.

وحسب الوثيقة السرية التي سربها الموقع والمصادرة عن السفارة الأمريكية في  القاهرة في 6 ديسمبر 2007، فإن الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية "يوآس  آيد" خصصت مبلغ 5،66 مليون دولار عام 2008، و75 مليون دولار في عام 2009  لبرامج مصرية لنشر الديمقراطية والحكم الجيد. 

صحيفة الدايلي تليغراف البريطانية التي نشرت الوثيقة السرية قالت أنها علمت  أن الحكومة الأمريكية تدعم بصورة سرية شخصيات بارزة وراء الانتفاضة  المصرية، وأن هذه الشخصيات كانت تخطط لتغيير النظام منذ ثلاث سنوات. 

وحسب ذات الصحيفة، فإن السفارة الأمريكية في القاهرة، ساعدت معارضا شابا  على حضور ندوة برعاية الولايات المتحدة في نيويورك للنشطاء الشباب، وعملت  على إخفاء هويته عن أمن الدولة في مصر. 

وأضافت الدايلي تليغراف أن هذا الناشط الشاب لدى عودته إلى مصر عام 2008،  أبلغ دبلوماسيين أمريكيين أن تحالفا من الجماعات المعارضة وضع خطة للإطاحة  بمبارك وتنصيب رئيس منتخب ديمقراطيا عام 2011. 

وحسب ذات الصحيفة فإن هذا الناشط قد اعتقل من قبل الأمن المصري بسبب مظاهرات.

 وجاء في وثيقة أخرى من السفارة الأمريكية بتاريخ 9 أكتوبر 2007، أن الرئيس  مبارك كان متشككا كثيرا بشأن دور الولايات المتحدة في نشر الديمقراطية. 

وذكرت الوثيقة التي نشرتها صحيفة "أفتنبوشن" النرويجية على موقعها أنه "ومع  ذلك" فإن برامج الحكومة الأمريكية تساعد على إنشاء مؤسسات ديمقراطية  وتقوية أصوات الأفراد من أجل إحداث التغيير في مصر" وذكرت الصحيفة أن  الولايات المتحدة أسهمت بشكل مباشر في بناء القوى التي تعارض الرئيس مبارك. 

وجاء في البرقية الثانية التي نشرتها ذات الصحيفة أن الأموال التي أنفقتها  الولايات المتحدة على نشر الديمقراطية كانت تستهدف برامج تديرها الحكومة  المصرية بنفسها والمنظمات المحلية المصرية والأمريكية العاملة في الميدان. 

وبحسب برقية ثالثة مؤرخة في 28 فبراير 2008، أرسلت وزيرة التعاون الدولي في  مصر فايزة أبو النجا رسالة إلى السفارة تطلب فيها من "يوآس آيد" التوقف عن  تمويل عشر منظمات مصرية لأنها بحسب تعبيرها "غير مسجلة كمنظمات أهلية بشكل  سليم". 

وفي تاريخ 20 أكتوبر، أصدرت السفارة وثيقة (برقية) رابعة وضعت فيها نجل  الرئيس مبارك جمال مبارك الذي كان مرشحا لخلافته بأنه يشعر بالانزعاج من  التمويل الأمريكي المباشر للمنظمات والجمعيات المصرية بهدف دعم  الديمقراطية. 
المصدر : http://5abr.com/news-action-show-id-25970.htm

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بعتذر يا سيادة اللواء  :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*الراجل إللي ورا السيد عُمر سليمان ...
هو
مقدم أركان حرب : حسين شريف
قائد المجموعة 64 قوات خاصة
أتمنى أني أخدم البلد مثلما خدمها ذلك الرجل
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *الراجل إللي ورا السيد عُمر سليمان ...
> هو
> مقدم أركان حرب : حسين شريف
> قائد المجموعة 64 قوات خاصة
> أتمنى أني أخدم البلد مثلما خدمها ذلك الرجل
> *



اووووبس 
حقيقي مكنتش اعرف والله 
طيب مش المفروض يلبس زي عسكري 
ما علينا انا اسفة فعلا والله

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اووووبس 
> حقيقي مكنتش اعرف والله 
> طيب مش المفروض يلبس زي عسكري 
> ما علينا انا اسفة فعلا والله


ماتزعليش نفسك يامصراوية ومافيش داعي تعتذري أبداً ، ومعظم الناس ماكانتش تعرف شخصيته بس الشعب المصري بيحب النكتة ، وهو كان مكشر قوي فعلاً زعلان على إللي بيحصل ...
*بس حبيت أكشف عن شخصيتة لأنه يستحق كل إحترام وتقدير*
دمت بكل خير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ماتزعليش نفسك يامصراوية ومافيش داعي تعتذري أبداً ، ومعظم الناس ماكانتش تعرف شخصيتة بس الشععب المصري بيحب النكتة وهو كان مكشر قوي فعلاً زعلان على إللي بيحصل ...
> *بس حبيت أكشف عن شخصيتة لأنه يستحق كل إحترام وتقدير*
> دمت بكل خير


والل يا استاذ ابراهيم انا بحثت لقيت عملوا جروب إعتذار لحضرته 
واشتركت و اعتذرت
http://www.facebook.com/pages/atdhr-...02583483088379

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> والل يا استاذ ابراهيم انا بحثت لقيت عملوا جروب إعتذار لحضرته 
> واشتركت و اعتذرت
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/atdhr-...02583483088379


 مش عارف إيه إللي خلاني أقول حكاية المجموعة 64 قوات خاصة دي كان كفايه التعريف بشخصيته وأنه مقدم أركان حرب .. لحظة غباء على ماأعتقد لأني أنا إللي نشرتها وقبل الجروب ده ونشرتها ولما الحكاية زادت عن حدها وبعدها لقيت الخبر منتشر بصورة رهيبة مع أني حذفت المعلومة بعد عشر دقائق لما حسيت أنها غلط ، ومش عارف هل إللي عملته ده صح ولا غلط بس قصدي كان خير وربنا يسامحني...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> والل يا استاذ ابراهيم انا بحثت لقيت عملوا جروب إعتذار لحضرته 
> واشتركت و اعتذرت
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/atdhr-...02583483088379





http://www.facebook.com/pages/atdhr-...02583483088379


أشكرك على نشر الجروب يامصراوية 
ربنا يبارك لك ويسعدك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> بعتذر يا سيادة اللواء


مش فاهم المشاركة دي يامصراوية ؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مش فاهم المشاركة دي يامصراوية ؟


 اصل المشاركة دي اللي انا كنت حطيت فيها الصورة و الفيديو
فعدلتها و كتبت الجملة دي .. بس 
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اصل المشاركة دي اللي انا كنت حطيت فيها الصورة و الفيديو
> فعدلتها و كتبت الجملة دي .. بس


طيب أعذريني على السؤال (آسف) .
وصراحة كده متلخبط وحالتي يعلم بيها ربنا ...
ربنا يعدلها وتتجه الأمور كلها للخير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طيب أعذريني على السؤال (آسف) .
> وصراحة كده متلخبط وحالتي يعلم بيها ربنا ...
> ربنا يعدلها وتتجه الأمور كلها للخير


مفيش مشكلة يا استاذ ابراهيم والله 
واحد ليمون ؟؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

آلاف المصريين الآن ضد وائل غنيم ويطالبون برأسه ويريدون التنكيل به ، والعديد من الجروبات تم إنشائها لكشف حقيقته والجميع يبحث عن محل تواجده وتحركاته ، فلو تم قتل وائل غنيم ياريت ماحدش يطلع يقولنا النظام قتله ....

----------


## Dragon Shadow

شوفوا الفيديو ده برواقة كده .... 
وياريت تبقوا تعملوا إيقاف مؤقت عشان هو سريع شويه ... 
ومضاف إليه جميع الروابط المطلوبةعلى موقع اليويتيوب

----------


## ابن البلد

> مش عارف إيه إللي خلاني أقول حكاية المجموعة 64 قوات خاصة دي كان كفايه التعريف بشخصيته وأنه مقدم أركان حرب .. لحظة غباء على ماأعتقد لأني أنا إللي نشرتها وقبل الجروب ده ونشرتها ولما الحكاية زادت عن حدها وبعدها لقيت الخبر منتشر بصورة رهيبة مع أني حذفت المعلومة بعد عشر دقائق لما حسيت أنها غلط ، ومش عارف هل إللي عملته ده صح ولا غلط بس قصدي كان خير وربنا يسامحني...


مفيش أي مشكلة من أنه يكوت قائد المجموعة 64 قوات خاصة
لان ده منتشر على الشبكات الأخبارية

وده خبر من العربية بأغلب المعلومات عما حدث للراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان

دبي - لميس حطيط

بعد 4 أيام على ظهوره التلفزيوني، تحول "الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان" إلى أحد أشهر الشخصيات المصرية على موقعي "فيسبوك" و"تويتر"، حيث تزايدت التكهنات حول شخصية الرجل الذي ظهر عابساً، خلف نائب الرئيس المصري السابق عمر سليمان، يوم إعلان تنحي مبارك عن الرئاسة، الجمعة 11-2-2011.

فإلى جانب الرسائل والصور التي يتم تبادلها على "فيسبوك"، تم إنشاء صفحة خاصة باسم "رابطة محبى الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان"، ويحاول فيها الزائرون التندّر حول هوية الرجل، وعمله.

فيكتب أحدهم "حارس أوباما الشخصى.. مورد الأسلحة النووية لصدام.. قائد الاستخبارات فى الاتحاد السوفيتى سابقاً.. تورط فى مقتل كلينتون.. أحد المقربين لهتلر.. يقال إنه شارك فى هزم التتار والهكسوس.. موحد القطرين.. يقف هناك فى كل اللحظات الهامة فى التاريخ.. قلما تجد مثله فى هذا الزمن: الرجل إللي ورا عمر سليمان".


رابطة المحبين
http://www.facebook.com/pages/rabtt-...583364?sk=wall
بينما يكتب يحيى عمر "عاجل وحصري على الصفحة الخاصة بالراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان: بيان رقم ٦ من القوات المسلحة بتقولكوا ملكوش دعوة بالراجل، والله الموفق". أما محمد فيقترح أنه "يكون ده أحسن واحد يمسك المنتخب الفترة الجاية".

كما تناقل الكثيرون صورة لعبارات مركبة تحمل اسم "الحقيقة الكاملة"، فتقول إن "أشهر 3 حاجات في مصر اليوم هي: ميدان التحرير، وائل غنيم، ثم الراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان".

ثم تنقل "في مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل: الراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان يعترف للنائب العام أنه الراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان"، و"الراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان يثير ضجة في الشارع المصري، وأوباما يعقد اجتماعات مكثفة لكشف هويته".


مقدم أركان حرب.. واعتذار


صفحة الاعتذار

لكن يبدو أن الصفحة أثارت غضب البعض، فطالبوا بإغلاقها لاعتبارها مهينة بحق الرجل، ما استدعى دفاعاً من المسؤولين عنها بالتأكيد أن "هدف الصفحة الابتسام وليس الاستهزاء.. وهناك العديد من الصفحات التي تمثل شخصيات أخرى تظهر فى الخلفية، مثل الذى يظهر خلف محسن الفنجرى المتحدث باسم القوات المسلحة".

ويبدو أن نبأ هذه الرابطة وصل إلى شاب يقول إنه ابن "الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان"، ما دفعه لإنشاء صفحة مضادة، حملت اسم "أعتذر للمقدم أركان حرب حسين شريف (الراجل إللي ورا عمر سليمان) وكل أسرته". ويقول فيها إن الرجل هو "مقدم أركان حرب حسين شريف قائد المجموعة 64 قتال من القوات الخاصة".

وبالفعل، بادر الكثيرون إلى بث اعتذاراتهم على الصفحة، مكررين أن الدافع اقتصر على التسلية لا أكثر. أما اللافت فكان التزايد السريع لعدد معجبي هذه الصفحة، لتقارب الـ22 ألف معجب، بينما الصفحة السابقة لم تجمع أكثر من ألف شخص.

ومن المعتذرين المدّون وائل غنيم، الذي أكد أن التعليقات كانت مجرد "نكات لا يقصد منها الإهانة الشخصية له أو عائلته".

تكهنات في "تويتر"
وكما في "فيسبوك" كان حال "تويتر"، حيث تم إنشاء "هاش تاغ" خاص لـ"الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان" TheGuyBehindOmarSuleiman#، حيث تنافس الجميع في تبادل الرسائل حول شخصية الرجل.

فيقول وائل عاشور "4 بنوك أوروبية تعلن عن تجميد أرصدة الراجل إللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان لحين الكشف عن هويته". بينما يقول بدر حلواني "لَيسَ الفَتى مَن يُقولُ كانَ أَبي.. إن الفتى من قال أنا الراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان".

ويقول أحمد "أنباء غير مؤكدة: جلوس الراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان". بينما ينقل بلال "عاجل: بعد اتساع شهرة الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان، عمر سليمان يغير اسمه إلى الراجل اللي قدام الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان".

كما لم يسلم وائل غنيم نفسه من التعليقات، إذ يقترح مروان المريسي أن الرجل خلف عمر سليمان هو "وائل غنيم لابس قناع". ولا يغيب الخليج عن الموضوع، فيقول أحدهم "حل مشاكل الخليج يكمن في استقطاب الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان".

وكتب أحمد عماري "المستحيلات أربع: الغول والعنقاء والخل الوفي وجلوس الراجل الواقف ورا عمر سليمان".

وبين النكات، تنساب دعوات لوقف السخرية من الرجل، لكن بسخرية أيضاً. فيقول عمر عبدالوهاب "الإخوة اللي بيتريقوا على الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان.. الراجل ده حارب في 3 حروب واستشهد مرتين.. ياريت نقدره وكفاية".

----------


## ابن البلد

دلوقتي عرفنا مين هو اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان

عايزين بقه نعرف مين اللي كان واقف ورا اللواء محسن الفنجري




فعلا الشعب المصري ده 
من وسط النكد يطلع نكت

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يعني انا والله العظيم مبقيتش فاهمة اي حاجة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
انا عاوزة اهاجر كندا بأاااااااااااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

إمبارح في جريدة الفجر كتبوا الكلمات الجديدة للشباب اللي طلعت بمناسبة المظاهرات ودي بعض منها

1- إنت جامد تحرير

2- واحشني مظاهرات

3- بحبك آخر 25 حاجه

4- أنت فاكس كنتاكي

5- أنت واد أجندة

6- أنت واد عناصر مندسه

7- البنت دي جامدة دبابة

8- أنت فقيع ومسيل للدموع

9- معاك ملوتوف ( معاك ولعة )

10-أنت شاب حزب وطني

11-أنت عيل إنتفاضة

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> إمبارح في جريدة الفجر كتبوا الكلمات الجديدة للشباب اللي طلعت بمناسبة المظاهرات ودي بعض منها
> 
> 1- إنت جامد تحرير
> 
> 2- واحشني مظاهرات
> 
> 3- بحبك آخر 25 حاجه
> 
> 4- أنت فاكس كنتاكي
> ...


*الحبيب أحمد صلاح*

*كنت أمهد لإضافة هذه المصطلحات الشبابيه الجديده 
إلى موضوع المصطلحات الشبابيه في الصالون*
*لكنك سبقتني - بس برضه هنضيفها هناك لما الواحد يفوق*
*والله العظيم مافيش أجمل من شعب مصر ولا شباب مصر*
*ولا فيه أعظم من ثورة مصر*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عاوزة اساااااااااااااااااااافر يا ناااااااااااااااااااااااس

----------

> * * 
> 
> * 
> *
> *  -      * 
> ** 
> ** 
> 
> **
> **


 


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 


 ::

----------

>

----------


## Dragon Shadow

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wael-G...26301310774636

----------

,       ,         ...          25 ,              ....           .

----------

> ,       ,         ...          25 ,              ....           .


 
 ::

----------

> ...     ...
> 
>                             ...
> 
>                          ...
> 
>                  ....
>          ...
>            ...
> ...


** 

** 
* 
* * 
*
*          -  * 
* 
*
** 
** 
** 
** 
**  **  * 
          -       * 
*                 -                   -                         -    -            -        -                          -    * 
* 



*
** 
*         -    -                                                        .......*
* 
*
* 
*

**
**

----------

> .... 
>          ...


 



















@w.cn




micro.soft@w.cn


http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...www.google.com


          2  2011



lisp4.facebook.com

lisp4 ??


   100 100    





http://74.6.239.185/search/srpcache?...bK.hZI.SUHiw--

   31 




http://www.facebook.com/noraaaaaa0

----------



----------

> ,       ,         ...          25 ,              ....           .


 



   sms

----------

> ..  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

                          ..      ..
    ..
       ..    ..   
                               ..
        ..   ..    ..          
     ..     ..
          ..     
   ..  ..

           .... 


     ..             ..
         ..

           ..        

           ..

 :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> الموضوع ده شكله فاكس كنتاكي 
> خد بالك لتطلع عناصر مندسة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> رد على ال sms
> وقولها 
> أنتي أحلي رصاصة مطاطي أخترقت متاريس قلبي
> ههههههههههههههههههه





> البنت دي شكلها كنتاكي 
> وحلها الوحيد إنك تسقط نظامها


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلها كنتاكي كنتاكي...هى فرخة؟ ههههههههههههه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *قد أثبتم أنكم على حق وإن الثوره دي مش ثورة شباب مصر وإن لها أجندات خارجيه - فماذا تريدون منا أن نفعل؟*


*لم أقل بذلك ابداً فلا تحاول أن تقولني مالا اقوله وإلا هات من كلامي إثبات على ذلك ....*
أخبرت عن أجندات وأخبرت مندسين وعن أشياء كثيرة وأتهمت وائل غنيم ولكني أخبرت أيضاً أنها ثورة شباب حصلنا منها على نتائج مبهرة كما أخبرت أني بإتهام وائل غنيم لاأتهم الثورة حيث أنه لا يمثل الثورة ولايمكن إختصار الثورة في شخص وائل غنيم...
والمشاركة دي أخدت منها سطرين بس صحيح إنما فيها كتير يمكن الرد عليه بس هايبقى تضييع لوقتنا الآخر في رأيي ، وأعتقد أنك بنفسك أعترفت أن الاساور المطاطية كان ليها دلالة في المظاهرات إللي بتقول لا للعنصرية ...
وطالماً راجعت كلامي ياريت تراجعه كويس ياأستاذ عصام

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ده الخبر اللي كان نشر على صفحات كلنا خالد سعيد 
> وأنه بيستخدم أرقام تليفونات خاصة
> 
> 
> 
> في نفس الوقت اللي كان وائل معتقل في امن الدولة
> فأحتمال كبير يكون اللي كتب الكلام ده يأمه الأدمين التاني
> أو حد من أفراد الأمن


هأجيبلكم دلوقت مقال لواحدة من صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد بتسال وائل غنيم عن حاجات 
بس بعد ماأعرض خبر لفت نظري

----------


## Dragon Shadow

ده المقال

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...rotesters.html

*Egypt protests: secret US document discloses support for protesters*

* Here is the secret document sent from the US Embassy in Cairo to Washington    disclosing the extent of American support for the protesters behind the    Egypt uprising*

 		10:30PM GMT 28 Jan 2011 		 		 

 	  S E C R E T SECTION 01 OF 02 CAIRO 002572 SIPDIS FOR NEA/ELA, R, S/P AND H NSC    FOR PASCUAL AND KUTCHA-HELBLING E.O. 12958: DECL: 12/30/2028 TAGS: PGOV,    PHUM, KDEM, EG SUBJECT: APRIL 6 ACTIVIST ON HIS  U.S. VISIT AND REGIME    CHANGE IN EGYPT REF: A. CAIRO 2462 B.  CAIRO 2454 C. CAIRO 2431 Classified    By: ECPO A/Mincouns Catherine Hill-Herndon for reason 1.4 (d ).  

  1. (C) Summary and comment: On December 23, April 6 activist xxxxxxxxxxxx    expressed satisfaction with his participation in the December 3-5 \"Alliance    of Youth Movements Summit,\" and with his subsequent meetings with USG officials,    on Capitol Hill, and with think tanks. He described how State Security    (SSIS) detained him at the Cairo airport upon his return and confiscated his    notes for his summit presentation calling for democratic change in Egypt,    and his schedule for his Congressional meetings. xxxxxxxxxxxx contended that    the GOE will never undertake significant reform, and therefore, Egyptians    need to replace the current regime with a parliamentary democracy. He    alleged that several opposition parties and movements have accepted an    unwritten plan for democratic transition by 2011; we are doubtful of this    claim.  

  xxxxxxxxxxxx said that although SSIS recently released two April 6 activists,    it also arrested three additional group members. We have pressed the MFA for    the release of these April 6 activists. April 6's stated goal of replacing    the current regime with a parliamentary democracy prior to the 2011    presidential elections is highly unrealistic, and is not supported by the    mainstream opposition. End summary and comment.  

  ---------------------------- Satisfaction with  the Summit    ----------------------------  

  2. (C) xxxxxxxxxxxx expressed satisfaction with the December 3-5 \"Alliance    of Youth Movements Summit\" in New York, noting that he was able to    meet activists from other countries and outline his movement's goals for    democratic change in Egypt. He told us that the other activists at the    summit were very supportive, and that some even offered to hold public    demonstrations in support of Egyptian democracy in their countries, with    xxxxxxxxxxxx as an invited guest. xxxxxxxxxxxx said he discussed with the    other activists how April 6 members could more effectively evade harassment and    surveillance from SSIS with technical upgrades, such as consistently    alternating computer \"simcards.\" However, xxxxxxxxxxxx lamented    to us that because most April 6 members do not own computers, this tactic    would be impossible to implement. xxxxxxxxxxxx was appreciative of the    successful efforts by the Department and the summit organizers to protect    his identity at the summit, and told us that his name was never mentioned    publicly.  

 	  ------------------- A Cold Welcome Home ------------------- 
  3. (S) xxxxxxxxxxxx told us that SSIS detained and searched him at the Cairo    Airport on December 18 upon his return from the U.S. According to    xxxxxxxxxxxx, SSIS found and confiscated two documents in his luggage: notes    for his presentation at the summit that described April 6's demands for democratic    transition in Egypt, and a schedule of his Capitol Hill meetings.    xxxxxxxxxxxx described how the SSIS officer told him that State Security is    compiling a file on him, and that the officer's superiors instructed him to    file a report on xxxxxxxxxxxx most recent activities.  
  --------------------------------------------- ----------  
  Washington Meetings and April 6 Ideas for Regime Change  
  --------------------------------------------- ----------  
  4. (C) xxxxxxxxxxxx described his Washington appointments as positive, saying that    on the Hill he met with xxxxxxxxxxxx, a variety of House staff members,    including from the offices of xxxxxxxxxxxx and xxxxxxxxxxxx), and with two    Senate staffers. xxxxxxxxxxxx also noted that he met with several think tank    members. xxxxxxxxxxxx said that xxxxxxxxxxxx's office invited him to speak    at a late January Congressional hearing on House Resolution 1303 regarding    religious and political freedom in Egypt. xxxxxxxxxxxx told us he is    interested in attending, but conceded he is unsure whether he will have the    funds to make the trip. He indicated to us that he has not been focusing on    his work as a \"fixer\" for journalists, due to his preoccupation    with his U.S. trip. 5. (C) xxxxxxxxxxxx described how he tried to convince    his Washington interlocutors that the USG should pressure the GOE to implement    significant reforms by threatening to reveal CAIRO 00002572 002 OF 002    information about GOE officials' alleged \"illegal\" off-shore    bank accounts. He hoped that the U.S. and the international community would    freeze these bank accounts, like the accounts of Zimbabwean President    Mugabe's confidantes. xxxxxxxxxxxx said he wants to convince the USG that    Mubarak is worse than Mugabe and that the GOE will never accept democratic    reform. xxxxxxxxxxxx asserted that Mubarak derives his legitimacy from U.S.    support, and therefore charged the U.S. with \"being responsible\"    for Mubarak's \"crimes.\" 
  He accused NGOs working on political and economic reform of living in a \"fantasy    world,\" and not recognizing that Mubarak -- \"the head of the    snake\" -- must step aside to enable democracy to take root. 
  6. (C) xxxxxxxxxxxx claimed that several opposition forces -- including the    Wafd, Nasserite, Karama and Tagammu parties, and the Muslim Brotherhood,    Kifaya, and Revolutionary Socialist movements -- have agreed to support an    unwritten plan for a transition to a parliamentary democracy, involving a    weakened presidency and an empowered prime minister and parliament, before    the scheduled 2011 presidential elections (ref C). According to    xxxxxxxxxxxx, the opposition is interested in receiving support from the    army and the police for a transitional government prior to the 2011    elections.  
  xxxxxxxxxxxx asserted that this plan is so sensitive it cannot be written    down. (Comment: We have no information to corroborate that these parties and    movements have agreed to the unrealistic plan xxxxxxxxxxxx has outlined. Per    ref C, xxxxxxxxxxxx previously told us that this plan was publicly available    on the internet. End comment.)  
  7. (C) xxxxxxxxxxxx said that the GOE has recently been cracking down on the    April 6 movement by arresting its members. xxxxxxxxxxxx noted that although    SSIS had released xxxxxxxxxxxx and xxxxxxxxxxxx \"in the past few days,\"    it had arrested three other members. (Note: On December 14, we pressed the    MFA for the release of xxxxxxxxxxxx and xxxxxxxxxxxx, and on December 28 we    asked the MFA for the GOE to release the additional three activists. End    note.) xxxxxxxxxxxx conceded that April 6 has no feasible plans for future    activities.  
  The group would like to call for another strike on April 6, 2009, but realizes    this would be \"impossible\" due to SSIS interference, xxxxxxxxxxxx    said. He lamented that the GOE has driven the group's leadership    underground, and that one of its leaders, xxxxxxxxxxxx, has been in hiding    for the past week. 
  8. (C) Comment: xxxxxxxxxxxx offered no roadmap of concrete steps toward April    6's highly unrealistic goal of replacing the current regime with a    parliamentary democracy prior to the 2011 presidential elections. Most    opposition parties and independent NGOs work toward achieving tangible, incremental    reform within the current political context, even if they may be pessimistic    about their chances of success. xxxxxxxxxxxx wholesale rejection of such an    approach places him outside this mainstream of opposition politicians and    activists.  
  SCOBEY02008-12-307386PGOV,PHUM,KDEM,EGAPRIL 6 ACTIVIST ON HIS U.S. VISIT AND    REGIME CHANGE IN EGYPT




*ودي ترجمة مش بتاعتي**
*

10:30 بتوقيت جرينتش 28 يناير 2011 م 
سر  القسم 01 من 02 القاهرة 002572 SIPDIS لمكتب شؤون الشرق الأدنى / العلا ، ص  ، ق / ف ومجلس الأمن القومي ساعة للمكتب التقييم باسكوال وKUTCHA HELBLING  - 12958 : DECL : 2028/12/30 العلامات : PGOV ، PHUM ، KDEM ، ومثال على  الموضوع : 6 أبريل ناشط بشأن زيارته للولايات المتحدة وتغيير النظام في مصر  المرجع : ألف باء القاهرة القاهرة 2462 2454 2431 جيم القاهرة حسب التصنيف  : ECPO أ / Mincouns كاثرين هيل هيرندون لسبب و1.4 (د). 
1. (ج) موجز  وتعليق : يوم 23 ديسمبر ، وأعرب الناشط 6 أبريل xxxxxxxxxxxx ارتياحه  مشاركته في 3-5 ديسمبر \ "قمة تحالف حركات الشباب ، \" ومع لقاءاته اللاحقة  مع المسؤولين وكيل الأمين العام ، في الكابيتول هيل ، و مع مؤسسات الفكر  والرأي. ووصف كيف أمن الدولة (مباحث أمن الدولة) احتجزته في مطار القاهرة  لدى عودته وصادروا مذكراته لعرضها القمة الذي يدعو للتغيير الديمقراطي في  مصر ، وجدول اعماله لقاءاته في الكونغرس. وادعت xxxxxxxxxxxx أن الحكومة  المصرية لن إجراء إصلاحات كبيرة ، وبالتالي ، المصريون الحاجة إلى استبدال  النظام الحالي مع الديمقراطية البرلمانية. وزعم أن عدة أحزاب المعارضة  والحركات قبلت خطة غير المكتوب للانتقال الديمقراطي بحلول عام 2011 ، ونحن  من هذا الادعاء مشكوك فيه. 
وقال أنه على الرغم من xxxxxxxxxxxx مباحث  أمن الدولة الذي صدر مؤخرا اثنين من نشطاء 6 أبريل ، انه اعتقل أيضا ثلاثة  من أعضاء مجموعة إضافية. وضغطت وزارة الخارجية ونحن من اجل الافراج عن  هؤلاء النشطاء 6 أبريل. الهدف 6 أبريل المعلنة لاستبدال النظام الحالي مع  الديمقراطية البرلمانية قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية 2011 غير واقعي للغاية ،  وغير معتمد من قبل المعارضة الرئيسية. موجز نهاية والتعليق عليه. 
---------------------------- الرضا عن القمة ------------------ ---------- 
2.  (ج) وأعرب عن ارتياحه للxxxxxxxxxxxx ديسمبر 03-05 \ "تحالف الحركات  الشبابية القمة \" في نيويورك ، مشيرا الى انه كان قادرا على تلبية نشطاء  من بلدان أخرى ، ومخطط له أهداف الحركة من أجل التغيير الديمقراطي في مصر.  وقال لنا ان ناشطين آخرين في القمة فهي داعمة للغاية ، وأنه حتى أن البعض  عرض عقد المظاهرات العامة دعما للديمقراطية المصرية في بلدانهم ، مع  xxxxxxxxxxxx باعتباره ضيف مدعو. xxxxxxxxxxxx قال انه ناقش مع ناشطين  آخرين كيف يمكن للأعضاء 6 أبريل على نحو أكثر فعالية التهرب من المضايقات  والمراقبة من مباحث أمن الدولة مع ترقيات التقنية ، مثل بالتناوب باستمرار  الكمبيوتر \ "simcards. \" ومع ذلك ، انتقد xxxxxxxxxxxx لنا أن لأن معظم  أعضاء 6 أبريل لا أجهزة الكمبيوتر الخاصة ، فإن هذا التكتيك يكون من  المستحيل تنفيذها. وكان xxxxxxxxxxxx عن تقديره للجهود الناجحة التي قامت  بها إدارة ومنظمي القمة لحماية هويته في مؤتمر القمة ، وقال لنا انه لم  يذكر اسمه علنا. 
------------------- منزل الباردة مرحبا ------------------- 
3.  مباحث أمن الدولة (أو أكثر) xxxxxxxxxxxx قال لنا إن مباحث أمن الدولة  اعتقل وبحثت معه في مطار القاهرة يوم 18 ديسمبر لدى عودته من الولايات  المتحدة ووفقا لxxxxxxxxxxxx ، وصادرت وثيقتين في حقائبه : ملاحظات على  العرض الذي قدمه في مؤتمر القمة التي وصفت 6 أبريل في مطالب التحول  الديمقراطي في مصر ، ووضع جدول زمني لقاءاته الكابيتول هيل. وصف  xxxxxxxxxxxx كيف ضابط مباحث أمن الدولة أبلغه بأن أمن الدولة هو تجميع ملف  له ، وأن الرؤساء الضابط تكليفه الملف تقريرا عن أنشطة xxxxxxxxxxxx  الأخيرة. 
--------------------------------------------- ----- ----- 
اجتماعات واشنطن و6 أبريل أفكار لتغيير النظام 
--------------------------------------------- ----- ----- 
4.  وصف (ج) xxxxxxxxxxxx مواعيده واشنطن بأنها إيجابية ، قائلا ان على هيل  انه اجتمع مع xxxxxxxxxxxx ، مجموعة متنوعة من الموظفين في البيت ، بما في  ذلك من مكاتب وxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxx) ، والعاملين مع مجلس الشيوخ  اثنين. xxxxxxxxxxxx أشار أيضا إلى أن التقى مع العديد من أعضاء فكرية.  وقال المكتب ان xxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxx ودعاه إلى إلقاء كلمة في جلسة  استماع في الكونغرس أواخر يناير 1303 على قرار مجلس النواب بشأن الحرية  الدينية والسياسية في مصر. وقال xxxxxxxxxxxx لنا هو مهتم حضور ، لكنه  اعترف انه غير متأكد ما اذا كان سيكون لها أموال للقيام بالرحلة. وأوضح لنا  أنه لم يتم التركيز على عمله في \ "المثبت \" للصحفيين ، وذلك بسبب  انشغاله مع زيارته الى الولايات المتحدة. 5. (ج) xxxxxxxxxxxx وصف كيف انه  حاول اقناع محاوريه واشنطن أن وكيل الأمين العام يجب ان يضغط على الحكومة  المصرية لتنفيذ الإصلاحات الكبيرة التي تهدد تكشف القاهرة 00002572 002 من  002 من المعلومات حول حسابات مسؤولين الحكومة المصرية 'البنك المزعوم \"  غير شرعية \ "بعيدا عن الشاطئ. وأعرب عن أمله بأن الولايات المتحدة  والمجتمع الدولي أن تجميد هذه الحسابات المصرفية ، مثل حسابات ثقات رئيس  زيمبابوي موغابي. xxxxxxxxxxxx قال انه يريد ان يقنع وكيل الأمين العام أن  مبارك هو أسوأ من موغابي وأن الحكومة المصرية لن تقبل الإصلاح الديمقراطي.  وأكد مبارك أن xxxxxxxxxxxx يستمد شرعيته من دعم الولايات المتحدة ،  وبالتالي كلف الولايات المتحدة مع \ "بأنها مسؤولة \" لمبارك \ "الجرائم.  \" 
واتهم المنظمات غير الحكومية العاملة في الإصلاح السياسي والاقتصادي  من الذين يعيشون في \ "عالم الخيال ، \" وعدم الاعتراف أن الرئيس مبارك --  \ "على رأس الأفعى \" -- يجب أن يتنحى لتمكين الديمقراطية أن تترسخ. 
6.  وادعى (ج) xxxxxxxxxxxx أن قوى المعارضة عدة -- بما في ذلك الوفد والناصري  والكرامة الأطراف التجمع ، والإخوان مسلم ، كفاية ، والحركات الثورية  الاشتراكية -- قد وافقت على دعم خطة غير المكتوب للانتقال إلى ديمقراطية  برلمانية ، التي تنطوي على إضعاف الرئاسة ويمنح رئيس الوزراء والبرلمان ،  وذلك قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية المقرر 2011 (المرجع ج). وفقا لxxxxxxxxxxxx ،  مهتمة المعارضة في تلقي الدعم من الجيش والشرطة لتشكيل حكومة انتقالية قبل  الانتخابات عام 2011. 
وأكد أن هذه الخطة xxxxxxxxxxxx حساس جدا لا  يمكن كتابتها. (تعليق : ليس لدينا معلومات لإثبات أن هذه الأحزاب والحركات  وافقت على خطة واقعية xxxxxxxxxxxx وقد حددت لكل جيم المرجع ، xxxxxxxxxxxx  قال لنا سابقا أن هذه الخطة كانت متاحة للجمهور على شبكة الإنترنت التعليق  انتهى.) 
7. وقال (ج) xxxxxxxxxxxx أن الحكومة المصرية قد تم مؤخرا  اتخاذ اجراءات صارمة على حركة 6 أبريل من خلال اعتقال أعضائها. ولاحظ أنه  على الرغم من xxxxxxxxxxxx مباحث أمن الدولة قد أفرجت وxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxx \ "في الايام القليلة الماضية ، \" انها القت القبض على ثلاثة  أعضاء آخرين. (ملاحظة :.. وفي 14 ديسمبر ، ونحن ضغطت وزارة الخارجية  للافراج عن وxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxx ، وعلى 28 ديسمبر طلبنا من وزارة  الخارجية عن الحكومة المصرية للافراج عن ثلاثة من نشطاء ملاحظة إضافية  النهاية) اعترف أن xxxxxxxxxxxx 6 أبريل لا يوجد لديه خطط قابلة للتنفيذ  للأنشطة المقبلة. 
المجموعة ترغب في الدعوة إلى إضراب آخر يوم 6 أبريل  2009 ، لكنه يدرك هذا سيكون \ "مستحيل \" وقال xxxxxxxxxxxx بسبب تدخل  مباحث أمن الدولة. وأعرب عن أسفه من أن الحكومة المصرية قد الخفاء المجموعة  القيادية ، وأنه واحد من قادتها ، xxxxxxxxxxxx ، كان مختبئا في الأسبوع  الماضي. 
8. عرضت xxxxxxxxxxxx أي خارطة الطريق من الخطوات الملموسة نحو  6 أبريل لغاية هدف غير واقعي لاستبدال النظام الحالي مع الديمقراطية  البرلمانية قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية 2011 : (ج) والتعليق. معظم أحزاب  المعارضة ومنظمات غير حكومية مستقلة تعمل على تحقيق ملموس ، والإصلاح  التدريجي في السياق السياسي الراهن ، حتى لو أنها قد تكون متشائمة حول فرص  نجاحها. رفض xxxxxxxxxxxx الجملة مثل هذا النهج يضعه خارج هذا التيار من  المعارضين السياسيين والناشطين. 
SCOBEY02008 - 12 - 307386PGOV ، PHUM ، KDEM ، EGAPRIL 6 ناشط بشأن زيارته للولايات المتحدة وتغيير النظام في مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا مش قادر أفهم شيء بالظبط
حاسس أن كلام كتير ومش واضح 

وهل أمن الدولة بعد تحقيقة مه وائل غنيم 
لم يفطن لمثل هذه الأقاويل ؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

ده توبك فتحته فتاة في في جروب كلنا خالد سعيد إسمها RosHi EsRaa 


http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?ui...40&topic=15541
*اين اجابة هذه الاسئلة يا وائل غنيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

1_اولا احنا شباب الاسكندرية بقالنا 20 يوم في الشارع وبشهادة الشهود الي تعرف وشي كويس فين وائل غنيم ما بينا؟

2_تانيا  ادمين خالد سعيد من الاسكندرية وقد وضحنا قبل كدا مكانه في فيديو يوم مكنت  متخانق معاه وكان كل يوم والتاني في بيت خالد سعيد وعد والدته وبيوافينا  بالاخبار لكن ده طلع في القاهرة ازاي بقى والادمين كان بيحلف انه دايما عند  والدة خالد سعيد وبيجيب منها الاخبار والصور وفي الاخر طلع في القاهرة رفم  ان عملية تتبع الصفحة في وقتها اثبتت ان الادمين في الاسكندرية يبقى مين  انت يا وائل؟

3_ لو هو ادمين خالد سعيد فعلا اين المراسلات الي تمت ما بينه وبين العقيد عمر عفيفي؟

4_لو انت ادمين خالد سعيد فين المراسلات الي بينك وبيني ؟

5_ اشمعنا اليوم الي ظهر فيه وائل غنيم عالشاشة قال الاميل الي اسمه الشهيد اتعطل ومبيفتحش؟
الا لو مكنش معاك الباسوورد اصلا؟

6_لما  قال انه تاخد في امن الدولة طب حلو اوي احب اقولك نظام المراقبة والولوج  لمباحث الانترنت وامن الدولة اسقطناه من 36 يوم ولا يوجد اي نظام مراقبة  عالفيس يعني عرفو بيتك منين؟ وعرفو شخصك منين؟ واشمعنا انت بس الي اتقبض  عليك وسابو الي جنبك؟

7_انت قلت اعدت 12 يوم في امن الدولة يا سلام عالفطنة 12 يوم بدون ولا الم ولا لطشة ولا جرح ولا اي ضربة باينة؟
من امتى امن الدولة هيسيب شخص خلى 80 مليون يصحو؟ حط نفسك مكانهم وبلاش تمثيل
بدلالة  السيد بلال الي لسى مقتول منهم وخالد سعيد الله يرحمه الي اتقتل منهم ومن  اتباعهم عايز تفهمني انهم سابوك كدا وبصحتك؟ احنا مش حمير ولا اغبيا حضرتك؟

8_قبل خطاب مبارك بساعات راح خاطب الناس عالتلفزيون وقالهم ارجعو بيوتكم من التحرير بما تفسر سيادتك منك ليه.؟
الا لو كان مخطط من امن الدولة وانت بتنفذه للتهدئة وخدمة النظام الفاسد؟

9_انت قولت ان في التحقيق كانو مغميين عنيك يا حبة عيني طب جميل
ومن لسانك على صفحتك قولت كان نفسي تشوفو الظباط وانا مروح حضنوني وباسوني والدمعة في عنيهم
طب ازاي شفت الدمعة في عنيهم وطيبة قلبهم وانت اصلى عنيك متغمية وازاي شفت وشوشهم يا اخ وائل ؟

10_ادمين  خالد سعيد الاصلي عمره ما قال نكتة ولا هرج عالصفحة تحت اي ظرف وقال انا  ساخرج من اي سياسة واي نشاط سياسي بعد منجيب حقنا ومش هشهر نفسي ولا هقول  مين انا والقى قسم بالله انه مش هيعملها
لكن وائل اول مطلع مع منى الشاذلي قالها وكانه حافظ الي هيقوله
بما تفسر سيادتك؟

11_على  اي اساس كل يوم تظهر في قناة وتلقي تصريحات الكل رافضها وبتايد البرادعي  ولو لاحظتو ان ادمين خالد سعيد الاصلي قالها بلسانه يف صفحته انا لا اؤيد  البرادعي انا عايز نظام حر ونزيه وازاي انت يا وائل امبارخح بتايد  البرادعي؟

12_على اي اساس تطلع وتتكلم باسم شباب الثورة انت والي  معاك؟ مين انت اصلا عشان تتكلم باسمهم واسم ايل استشهدو؟ وباي حق ومين  صرحلك ؟ومين شوية اليعال ايل معاك اصلا الي محدش شافها اصلا في مظاهرة؟

13_يا ترى ياه هو مخطط امن الدولة الي ناوييله انت وهم وعشان ايه تبيع نفسك كدا ولا انت اصلا رخيص.؟

14 _وده اهم سؤال
ادمين خالد سعيد الاصلي الي تعب وطلع عينه وياما كافح راح فين ومين اعتقله ومصيره ايه ده لو كان عايش اصلا دلوقتي؟
15_  على اي اساس البدراوي ياخدك في عربيته اول متخرج ووزير الداخلية يكلمك  بنفسه رغم ان في اكتر من شخص اعتقلو واكتر منك نشاطا ومحدش جاملهم ولا  كلمهم  ايه المخطط بالظبط يا وائل ورد احسنلك والا هتلاقي عواقب وخيمة ؟
*

ياريت حد يجاوبلي اسالتي وانا اسف اني بوظت فرحتكم بس بجد انا مصدوم
*نقلا عن استاذ 
by Hamada Hacker on Sunday, 13 February 2011 at 18:12*


*
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أنا مش قادر أفهم شيء بالظبط
> حاسس أن كلام كتير ومش واضح 
> 
> وهل أمن الدولة بعد تحقيقة مه وائل غنيم 
> لم يفطن لمثل هذه الأقاويل ؟



جالي نفس الإحساس وبأحاول حالياً أفهم شيئ من الخبر الأصلي مش الترجمة
بس عندي إحساس قوي أن في خونة من الداخل وأن أولهم حبيب العادلي والله أعلم ...

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *لم أقل بذلك ابداً فلا تحاول أن تقولني مالا اقوله وإلا هات من كلامي إثبات على ذلك ....*
> أخبرت عن أجندات وأخبرت مندسين وعن أشياء كثيرة وأتهمت وائل غنيم ولكني أخبرت أيضاً أنها ثورة شباب حصلنا منها على نتائج مبهرة كما أخبرت أني بإتهام وائل غنيم لاأتهم الثورة حيث أنه لا يمثل الثورة ولايمكن إختصار الثورة في شخص وائل غنيم...
> والمشاركة دي أخدت منها سطرين بس صحيح إنما فيها كتير يمكن الرد عليه بس هايبقى تضييع لوقتنا الآخر في رأيي ، وأعتقد أنك بنفسك أعترفت أن الاساور المطاطية كان ليها دلالة في المظاهرات إللي بتقول لا للعنصرية ...
> وطالماً راجعت كلامي ياريت تراجعه كويس ياأستاذ عصام


*الأخ إبراهيم*

*إما أن تقتبس مشاركتي كاملة أو لا تقتبس منها شئ 
ومن ثم تقوم بالرد دون إقتباس*
*فهذه الأسلوب أنا لا أرتاح إليه
كونه يشير إلى معنى غير الذي تشير إليه مشاركتي حين قراءتها كامله*
*وأنا حين أخبرتك بالموقف الخاص بالأسوره المطاطيه 
لم يكن هذا إعتراف أنها تحمل دلاله 
يمكن الإستناد عليها كدليل يقوي* *من موقفك
فلا تحاول أن تتبع معي نفس أسلوب الفيديو كليب 
وتنشن فقط على مايرضيك
هذه الأسوره المطاطيه تحديداً كان مكتوب عليها لا للعنصريه*
*ولو لم يكن هذا مكتوباً عليها ماكانت حملت أي دلاله*
*عموماً*
*أنت لم تجبني عن سؤالي*
*ماذا تريدنا أن نفعل إن ثبت أن وائل غنيم ينطبق عليه ماتتهمه به؟*
*ومادام إتهامك له يستند إلى أدله قويه إلى هذه الدرجه
فبماذا سنفيدك نحن؟*
*أليس من الأولى أن تتوجه بهذه الإتهامات إلى النائب العام؟
إذ أن هذه قضيه خطيره لم يفطن لها جهاز المخابرات المصريه
ولا جهاز المخابرات العسكريه ولا رجال المجلس الأعلى العسكري
الذين يسعون الآن لتحقيق مطالب تبناها وائل غنيم ومن هم معه
**هو صحيح النائب العام مش فاضي علشان عنده إتهامات فساد
تتعلق برقم مش عارف أنطقه ولا عارف أكتبه*
*إتنين تريليون و - ميتين وواحد - و ثمانمائه وإثنا عشر مليون جنيه
من دون النظر لموضوع الغاز الإسرائيلي*
*ياأخ وائل غنيم*
*لو إنت كنت مندس ولا حد زقك على مصر عشان يظهر كل الفساد ده 
ويبان كل المنافقين والمتلونين بهذا الشكل*
*فأنا بصفه شخصيه أتوجه إليك بخالص شكري وعظيم إمتناني 
حتى وأنا أعلم إنك لم تكن سوا مجرد فرد واحد في ثوره*
*قوامها يربو على ملايين*
*شكراً وائل غنيم - والله العظيم من قلبي*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> مساء الخير يا محمد
> أنا عايزه أقول حاجة بخصوص الجزئية دى
> موش بالضرورة يعنى ان أى حد هايغير موقفه من الثوة دى سواء كان فى نصها أو فى آواخرها لما الصورة ابتدأت تبان فعلا وتتفهم العملية إنها جد..بقول موش بالضرورة انه يكون محل تشكيك..
> المسألة دى أصلها خطيرة جدا..
> التراجع عن الظلم فى وجود حقائق والعودة للحق..وخاصة لو الشخص عنده مقومات..أعتقد دا شىء جيد
> وبالتالى من وجهة نظرى التشكيك الحالى فى ناس كتير ووضع ناس فى البلاك ليست لأنهم كانوا ضد الثورة مثلا أو رافضوها فى بداية الأمر أنا برفض انه يكون نهج وأسلوب للتعامل دلوقتى..
> لأنه كان من المنطقى شوية ان فيه ناس هتقلق..كلنا موش زى بعض..وفيه ناس هتخاف على مصالحها..وفيه ناس موش بيبقى عندها استعداد للتغير والتضحية كطبع شخصى حت
> ولما الإنسان يرجع لرشده وصوابه مخلص..ماعتقدش اننا لازم نفضل نفكره ونسلخه..
> أنا موش بشير هنا لأى رد ليك ولا بعنى أديب هنا..أنا معنديش فكرة مكتملة عنه أصلا
> ...


طب اقولك علي خبر الاول قبل الرد 
ذهب شباب 25 يناير الي مجلس الوزراء وابدو اعتراضهم الشديد علي اختيار عماد الدين اديب لانه علي حد زعمهم انه شوه صورتهم 
والصق بهم الاتهامات والشبهات العديده في اثناء الثوره
___ 

ماهو برضه ياندي شيء صعب علي النفس ان تالفه تقبل اشخاص يتلونو مع الواقع الحالي بلونه الحالي 
بمعني .. تطبيق المثل القائل ((اللي يتجوز امي اقوله ياعمي ))
عماد الدين اديب سياسي خطير ..وانا اشهدله بكده 
وعايز اقولك انه من الناس اللي بيكونو مطلوبين بالاسم علي قنوات عربيه للتحليل السياسي في مواقف سياسيه دوليه وعالميه كثيره 
وبالتالي : لااظن ابدا ان كلامه عن ثوره يناير من منطلق انه مكنش فاهم ..او مش واخد باله ..او الحق مش ظاهر معاه 
ابدا ..كان اول الفاهمين والمقتنعين ويمكن لو خرج قال مكنتش واخد بالي محدش هيصدقه اصلا لانه محل ثقه الكثير او بالاحري ان نقول انه كان محل ثقه الجميع 
ولكنه كان علي المحك واختار صف النظام 
واصبح يابي غضب النظام حتي في ايامه الاخيره لانه في يوم من الايام كان المستشار الاعلامي للرئيس مبارك 
وحتي لو ده موقفه من الثوره يبقي مش مشكله هذا راي شخصي وعلي الجميع احترامه طبعا 
لكنه  ..يخرج بعدها بيوم او اثنين ..علي قناه العربيه وقال قولا اشمئزت منه نفسي ..

علي مبارك ان يرحل لاننا لم نعد ان نحتمل وجوده ..والايام القادمه ستشهد نهايته .. 

اذن ده تضليل وتشويه متعمد ونفاق سياسي .. 
علي الرغم من ان عماد اديب كان ليس مجبرا علي الظهور علي التلفزيون المصري بل كان يمكنه الاعتذار في البدايه 
فطبعا ياندي شيء من الصعب جدا تقبله 
مثلما لم يعد احد يتقبل : عبد الله كمال ..وخيري رمضان ..وهناء سمري ..وسيد حسن ..واسامه سرايا ..وغير ذلك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> النهاردة الصبح وانا رايح افطر قعدت قدامي فى الكافتريا بنت جامدة دبابة دبابة يعني, رحت لها وسألتها إن كان معاها مولوتوف, لقيتها ردت عليا وقالت لى انت فقيع ومسيل للدموع...بصراحة بعد الكلمتين اللى قالتهم دول حسيت انى بحبها اخر 25 حاجة, ولما صارحتها بدا قالت لى على فكرة انت واد أجندة وانا بحب العيال دي....من شوية بعتت لى اس ام اس كاتبه لي فيها واحشنى مظاهرات.
> 
> ياترى أعمل ايه مع البنت دي؟


 إبعت لها اس ام اس وقل لها
((اليوم الذى رأيتك فيه كان مبارك
حجمك يدل على أنك تربيت على ال عز
وقسماتك لها طابع من ال جمال
ثوبك نظيف
وكلامك يغمرنى بال سرور
وعندما ألتقيك أتأكد بأنك حبيب عاد   لى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *الأخ إبراهيم*
> 
> *إما أن تقتبس مشاركتي كاملة أو لا تقتبس منها شئ 
> ومن ثم تقوم بالرد دون إقتباس*
> *فهذه الأسلوب أنا لا أرتاح إليه
> كونه يشير إلى معنى غير الذي تشير إليه مشاركتي حين قراءتها كامله*
> *وأنا حين أخبرتك بالموقف الخاص بالأسوره المطاطيه 
> لم يكن هذا إعتراف أنها تحمل دلاله 
> يمكن الإستناد عليها كدليل يقوي* *من موقفك
> ...


كان مكتوب عليها ياأستاذ عصام ولا كان لونها أبيض في أسود  :1:  ويعني لو مكتوب عليها مين هايقراها ولا هايمسكوا إيد كل واحد ويقروها ...
وبعدين إتهامي لوائل غنيم لأنه خرج علينا بصورة البطل وممثل الثورة مع أنه في رأيي أيقونة أمريكية الصنع ...
وبعدين مين قالك أن أجهزة الدولة لاتعلم مانتحدث فيه ولا حضرتك عايز كل جلسة للقيادة العسكرية والمعلومات المخابرتية ينشروها في الجرايد والإنترنت ...

وبعدين أنا أخدت سطرين بس للمشاركة لأن كان فيهم إتهام مباشر ليا وكلام ماقلتوش ، ولو رديت على كل كلمة هايبقى تضييع وقت زي ماقلت وهانبقى أنا وأنت بنتكلم في أمور فرعية وفيها شخصنة شوية ...
عموما ياأستاذ عصام إختلافنا في الرأى لايفسد للود قضية ...
دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> طب اقولك علي خبر الاول قبل الرد 
> ذهب شباب 25 يناير الي مجلس الوزراء وابدو اعتراضهم الشديد علي اختيار عماد الدين اديب لانه علي حد زعمهم انه شوه صورتهم 
> والصق بهم الاتهامات والشبهات العديده في اثناء الثوره
> ___ 
> 
> ماهو برضه ياندي شيء صعب علي النفس ان تالفه تقبل اشخاص يتلونو مع الواقع الحالي بلونه الحالي 
> بمعني .. تطبيق المثل القائل ((اللي يتجوز امي اقوله ياعمي ))
> عماد الدين اديب سياسي خطير ..وانا اشهدله بكده 
> وعايز اقولك انه من الناس اللي بيكونو مطلوبين بالاسم علي قنوات عربيه للتحليل السياسي في مواقف سياسيه دوليه وعالميه كثيره 
> ...


أهلا يا محمد
بجد أنا أعرف اسم  عماد الدين أديب
لكن ماسمعتوش ولا مرة
ولسه بس امبارح صديقة هنا بتقولى دا راجل خطير
بسألها خطير ازاى يعنى ؟
بتقولى بيتكلم كلام جامد اوى ومخك مايهربش منه تحت اى دعوى..ملل أو عدم اقتناع..ولا ثانية ؟
سمعت الكلام دا منها ومفكرتش اسمعه
على الأقل فى الظروف دى 
وبعد اللى قلتوه عنه امبارح
لكن أنا موش بتكلم على الفئات دى
أنا بتكلم عن الناس البسيطة العادية اللى كانت خايفة وهديت وفهمت
وبعدين حتى لو فيه اعلامى كان مشهود له بالنزاهة ووقف موقف عكسى مع الثورة ووقتى ورجع لصوابه..
يبقى بلاش نسلخ فيه ونعمل لهم قوايم
لكن ناس كان معروف عنهم طول الوقت التملق والمداهنة..يبقوا مصلحنجية ومتلونيين ودول بقى لازم يتغيروا وكفاية انهم اتعرفوا وهايتجنبوا بحكم طبائع الأنفس زى ما قلت
انا قصدى موش عايزين برضو انقسام شديد على أد ماحنا عايزين نعرف الآخرين على حقيقتهم وبالتالى لا نوليهم على أنفسنا ولا نستأمنهم..
ولازم كله يتغير..غصبا عنه..علشان أملنا كبير ان الوضع برمته هايتغير فى جو ديمقراطى كويس..
ودا معناه كمان المصارحة..
فعلا المصارجة ولازم تكون مصحوبة بعدم القاء التهم والتخوين والشك..ولو وجدوا يتم المصارحة بيهم..
كلنا لسه هانتعلم يا محمد تضبيطات معينة..لازم نتعلمها أولها عدم الصمت عن الفساد..والموالاة..
فعلا اللى بيحب بلده وعنده ضمير يثبت لنفسه انه كدا وانه بيعمل بجد وانه بيحافظ على نقطة المية وبيشيل الورقة من الشارع وبيحترم غيره
شكرا على اهتمامك يا محمد
 :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> إبعت لها اس ام اس وقل لها
> ((اليوم الذى رأيتك فيه كان مبارك
> حجمك يدل على أنك تربيت على ال عز
> وقسماتك لها طابع من ال جمال
> ثوبك نظيف
> وكلامك يغمرنى بال سرور
> وعندما ألتقيك أتأكد بأنك حبيب عاد   لى


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حضرتك عرفت حجمها منين يا أستاذ أحمد؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بس والله الاس ام اس دي المفروض يحفظها التاريخ...حطت العيلة كلها فى وصف بنت غلبانة ههههههههههههههه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ياأخ وائل غنيم*
> *لو إنت كنت مندس ولا حد زقك على مصر عشان يظهر كل الفساد ده 
> ويبان كل المنافقين والمتلونين بهذا الشكل*
> *فأنا بصفه شخصيه أتوجه إليك بخالص شكري وعظيم إمتناني 
> حتى وأنا أعلم إنك لم تكن سوا مجرد فرد واحد في ثوره*
> *قوامها يربو على ملايين*
> *شكراً وائل غنيم - والله العظيم من قلبي*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*
> [/RIGHT]


أخى الحبيب عصام
إسمح لى أن أذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك بأن أشكر النظام الفاسد على أنه تمادى فى فساده وطغيانه
فلولا ذلك ما خرج المارد الشعبى من قمقمه
فشكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذه الثورة سواء عن وطنية أو عمالة

----------


## اليمامة

> إبعت لها اس ام اس وقل لها
> ((اليوم الذى رأيتك فيه كان مبارك
> حجمك يدل على أنك تربيت على ال عز
> وقسماتك لها طابع من ال جمال
> ثوبك نظيف
> وكلامك يغمرنى بال سرور
> وعندما ألتقيك أتأكد بأنك حبيب عاد   لى


ههههههههه
 :: 
الله ينور
القرايح الفنانة بتحرر
صباح الفل يا أحمد
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> إبعت لها اس ام اس وقل لها
> ((اليوم الذى رأيتك فيه كان مبارك
> حجمك يدل على أنك تربيت على ال عز
> وقسماتك لها طابع من ال جمال
> ثوبك نظيف
> وكلامك يغمرنى بال سرور
> وعندما ألتقيك أتأكد بأنك حبيب عاد   لى


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :: 

دي تخينة بقه على كده هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *على أية حال أنا سأفترض برضه جدلاً - أنك والآخرون الذين يستميتون من أجل إثبات هذه الفرضيه قد أثبتم أنكم على حق وإن الثوره دي مش ثورة شباب مصر وإن لها أجندات خارجيه - فماذا تريدون منا أن نفعل؟*
> *هل تريدون إعادة عجلة الزمن إلى الوراء؟
> 
> ** قد أثبتم أنكم على حق وإن الثوره دي مش ثورة شباب مصر وإن لها أجندات خارجيه - فماذا تريدون منا أن نفعل؟*





> كان مكتوب عليها ياأستاذ عصام ولا كان لونها أبيض في أسود  ويعني لو مكتوب عليها مين هايقراها ولا هايمسكوا إيد كل واحد ويقروها ...
> وبعدين إتهامي لوائل غنيم لأنه خرج علينا بصورة البطل وممثل الثورة مع أنه في رأيي أيقونة أمريكية الصنع ...
> وبعدين مين قالك أن أجهزة الدولة لاتعلم مانتحدث فيه ولا حضرتك عايز كل جلسة للقيادة العسكرية والمعلومات المخابرتية ينشروها في الجرايد والإنترنت ...
> 
> وبعدين أنا أخدت سطرين بس للمشاركة لأن كان فيهم إتهام مباشر ليا وكلام ماقلتوش ، ولو رديت على كل كلمة هايبقى تضييع وقت زي ماقلت وهانبقى أنا وأنت بنتكلم في أمور فرعية وفيها شخصنة شوية ...
> عموما ياأستاذ عصام إختلافنا في الرأى لايفسد للود قضية ...
> دمت بخير


*لعلك تلاحظ الفرق بين إقتباسك باللون الأحمر في أعلى الصفحه 
و أصل النص الذي إقتبست منه فوق منه .*
*وأذكرك أخ إبراهيم أن موضوع وائل غنيم 
هو موضوع قد طرأ حديثاً في خلافك مع الثوره*
*فخلافك حول الثوره كان في بداية الأمر يحمل جوانب أخرى*
*ولعلك لم تنسى تلميحك حول مارأيته في ميدان التحرير 
يوم قمت بزيارته لتفقد أحوال الثوره*
*وتلميحك لي بالكذب وأسلوبك الساخر في الرد 
يجعلني أذكرك بملاحظتك حول تسفيه الرأي الآخر*
*وأسلوبك هنا يوحي بأنني قد شخصنت الموضوع من قبل 
وهذا أيضاً غير حقيقي*
*فإن كنت بالفعل تؤمن بأن الإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضيه*
*فأرجوك مراعاة ذلك في أسلوبك فأنا قد تغاضيت عن مشاركة لك حملت الكثير من التجاوز ولم أطلب من أحد حذفها*
*ولكن هناك من قام بحذفها لأنه رأي فيها مارأيته أنا 
حتى من دون أن أثير أنا هذا الأمر*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> وبعدين إتهامي لوائل غنيم لأنه خرج علينا بصورة البطل وممثل الثورة مع أنه في رأيي أيقونة أمريكية الصنع ...


السلام عليك استاذ ابراهيم .. 
اسمحلي اعلق علي تلك الجمله لانها كثرت في الاونه الاخيـــــره 
هو احنا للدرجه دي معندناش تقه في انفسنا 
يعني مثلا كل من يخرج علينا براي او حوار وطني اصلاحي لصالحنا نقول عنه امريكي الصنع 
قلناها عن محمد البرادعي ..وقلناها عن ثوار التحرير ..وقلناها اليوم عن وائل غنيم ..
وقالوها ايضا علي اسراء عبد الفتاح سابقا ..
وكأن مثلا المصريين عاقمون عن ان يخرجون وطنين حريصن علي اوطانهم 
او أن الموجودين في اماكنهم المخلوعين حاليا كانو مثالا للوطنيه والشرف ...
بالعكس اتضح الان من هم الخونه والعملاء والمتامرين 
كانت هذه اقاويلهم التي رددوها يوم ان جاء البرادعي الي مصر طالبا بالتغيير 
فقالو له __ خائن وعميل لامريكا 
رغم انهم ايضا هم من قالو عنه يوم ان فاز بنوبل ..فخر مصر والعالم العربي 
واليوم يقولون عن غنيم .. ماسوني ..صهيوني ..عميل ..الخ 
ومن قالو ايضا عن مبارك مصر ..ومصر لمبارك ..ومبارك الخير وخير مبارك 
هم الان من يبصقون علي ايامه التي رحلت .. 

والحقيقه انهم هم الكاذبون ..واني حين اراهم يتحدثون عن فرد ما انه خائن او امريكي الصنع 
اتيقن من داخلي بان هذا الرجل ماقال الا الحق 


صدقني يافندم 
المصريين يفرقون جيدا بين المتامرك والمتصهين وبين الوطني الشريف بمنتهي السهوله 

تحياتي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حضرتك عرفت حجمها منين يا أستاذ أحمد؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 ههههههههههههههه
أصلك يا حمادو قلت دبابة
وطبعا أنا شفت اليومين دول دبابات كتيرة فى الشوارع
وده خلانى أستنتج الحجم

بالنسبة للحديث عن الراجل اللى واقف ورا عمر سليمان
فأنا معترض بشدة على اللذين أرادوا إطلاق إسم الراجل اللى واقف ورا عمر سليمان على أحد الشوارع
فالراجل كان واقف ورا عمر سليمان ساعة إعلانه عن سقوط النظام
ومش معقولة أبدا ولا يتصور أى عاقل بإنه سيظل واقف ورا عمر سليمان طوال اليوم
لذلك أطالب أن يتم تغيير إسم الشارع إلى
شارع الراجل اللى كان واقف ورا عمر سليمان..الراجل اللى واقف ورا عمر سليمان سابقا

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *لعلك تلاحظ الفرق بين إقتباسك باللون الأحمر في أعلى الصفحه 
> و أصل النص الذي إقتبست منه فوق منه .*
> *وأذكرك أخ إبراهيم أن موضوع وائل غنيم 
> هو موضوع قد طرأ حديثاً في خلافك مع الثوره*
> *فخلافك حول الثوره كان في بداية الأمر يحمل جوانب أخرى*
> *ولعلك لم تنسى تلميحك حول مارأيته في ميدان التحرير 
> يوم قمت بزيارته لتفقد أحوال الثوره*
> *وتلميحك لي بالكذب وأسلوبك الساخر في الرد 
> يجعلني أذكرك بملاحظتك حول تسفيه الرأي الآخر*
> ...


أستاذ عصام
أول كلمة قلتها عن المظاهرات كانت يوم 25 يناير وكانت في موضوع بالقاعة السياسية أسمه 25 يناير لعم شندي  وقد قلت به بالحرف أن ماشاهدته وسمعته عن الثورة شيئ مفرح وأنني فخور بهؤلاء الشباب ، وتغير رأيي عندما بدأ التخريب بالبلد ولم يتغير رأيي في الثورة نفسها إنما في تخيلي أن عناصر معينة إنضمت للمظاهرات لها أغراض وأجندات وأني خائف على قلب الموازين (والمشاركة بالقاعة السياسية مازالت موجودة بموضوع عم شندي) ...

حاول أن تتبع رأيي بدقة وبالتواريخ حتى يتأكد لك شكل موقفي بدلاً من تبادل مشاركات لاجدوى منها غير أننا قد يؤدئ الإختلاف في الرأى إلى خلاف غير محمود ..
أستاذ عصام :- لايمكن التشكيك بي أخي الفاضل أو بولائي لهذا البلد وقد زارني ببيتي أفراد بالمنتدى ورأو طريقة حياتي وكذلك ذهبت للقاءات كثيرة للمنتدى ..
إذا أردت أن تبحث بدقة فأضغط على إسمي ثم إختار أظهر جميع المشاركات وإبدأ بالبحث منذ يوم 25 يناير ومن موضوع عم شندي ...
أما زيارتي لميدان التحرير وحديثي عنها فقد أخبرت بما رأيته ولم أكذب والله شهيد ، ورأيك في مجملة في موقفي لايعنيني إلا لأنك إنسان أكن له كل التقدير والإحترام والحساب عند الله وليس عند عباده والله مطلع على النفوس ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> السلام عليك استاذ ابراهيم .. 
> اسمحلي اعلق علي تلك الجمله لانها كثرت في الاونه الاخيـــــره 
> هو احنا للدرجه دي معندناش تقه في انفسنا 
> يعني مثلا كل من يخرج علينا براي او حوار وطني اصلاحي لصالحنا نقول عنه امريكي الصنع 
> قلناها عن محمد البرادعي ..وقلناها عن ثوار التحرير ..وقلناها اليوم عن وائل غنيم ..
> وقالوها ايضا علي اسراء عبد الفتاح سابقا ..
> وكأن مثلا المصريين عاقمون عن ان يخرجون وطنين حريصن علي اوطانهم 
> او أن الموجودين في اماكنهم المخلوعين حاليا كانو مثالا للوطنيه والشرف ...
> بالعكس اتضح الان من هم الخونه والعملاء والمتامرين 
> ...


أعرف ذلك أخي العزيز ، لكن التنويه والتحذير بما يدور بفكر كل منا لن يضر بأحد وقد ينفع الكثيرون  ...
دمت بخير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

الحقيقه منذ أيام وأنا لم أفتح أبناء مصر وذلك لأنى إتخذت موقفا من شخص هنا إستخدم معى أسلوب لايليق فى الرد سامحه الله

واليوم شعرت بإفتقادى للمنتدى ومن فيه فقررت المرور ولكنى فوجئت بشيئ لم أتوقع حدوثه هنا

وهو مايتردد على ألسنة البعض على الفيس بوك من تشكيك لوائل غنيم رأيته أيضا هنا وسط هذه العقول الكبيره التى يتمتع بها أبناء مصر 

ومنذ اول أمس وأنا أجادل مع هذا وهذه لمحاولة وضع حقائق تثبت خطأ هذا الظن لدرجة أنى عملت جروب وكتبت الآتى

أحب فى البدايه أقولكم إن علاقتى بالفيس بوك زى مكانت علاقة مبارك بالشعب بالضبط ياعنى ماعرفش عنه غير إسمه
رغم انى بكتب فى جرائد إنترنتيه عديده وليا مقالاتى الخاصه وممكن تبحثو فى جوجل على إسمى هتلاقوها .

فكرت  أعمل حساب وادخل الدنيا الفيس بوكيه أشوف فى أيه وايه الى بيحصل فيه وطبعا  التفكير ده جانى بعد ماشوفت ثوره بيتكلم عنها العالم قامت من عليه وكان  الفيس هو السبب فى بداية شرارتها الأولى
عملت حساب من كام يوم ودخلت وشوفت وقريت بس أكتر حاجه لفتت نظرى هى اليومين اللى دخلت فيهم هوتخوين البعض للبعض

وللأسف  السبب فى ده النظام الفاسد السابق الى بث سموم فساده فى الشعب وحاول بقدر  الإمكان يزرع التخوين فى نفوسهم وللأسف محدش كان بيشغل عقله وبيسأل نفسه  همه كانو بيعملو كده ليه ؟ كل اللى الشعب بيعمله يردد كلامهم الى بيبثوه  لينا قريت ناس بتقول عن البرادعى خاين وعميل لأمريكا نفس كلام النظام الى  روجه لينا عشان يبعد البرادعى من على الساحه السياسيه لأنه طبعا كان بينادى  بالتغيير وبيزيد من وعى الناس بحقوقهم وطبعا الكلام ده مايعجبش النظام .

طيب ياجماعة الخير البرادعى الخاين ده كان الوحيد اللى رفض الحوار حتى يتنحى الرئيس فورا وده طبعا مكانش نفس رأى أمريكا
وبعد  الثوره أعلن إنه مش هيرشح نفسه للرئاسه وإن كل اللى عاوزه ان بلده تكون  حره وتتخلص من النظام الفاسد ليه بقى مانشغلش عقلنا ونحاول نفهم نفسنا ..

بعده بقلب فى أحدى الصفحات لاقيت ناس بتخون وائل غنيم يانهار إسود حتى ده كمان ؟!!
طيب ازاى والراجل عاوز مصلحتكم ؟ عشان مراته أمريكيه ياعنى
طيب مانا  عايشه فى انجلترا ومعاى إقامه انجليزيه تفتكرو ممكن أكون انا كمان عميله لبريطانيه ؟!جايز

!طيب اذا كان الأمر كده يبقى انتم كمان خونه أيوه خونه وعملاء كمان ومعاكم إجندات سريه

مش همه قالو عليكم كده .
قالو الشباب اللى فى التحرير عملا لامريكا ولايران ومن الإخوان وبتاكلو كنتاكى كمان وبتاخدو دولارات !!
ايه رأيكم دلوقتى الكلام ده صح ولا خطأ ؟
ياريت  إيدى فى ايدكم ومانخونش حد طالما ماشوفناش بعنينا وماسمعناش بودننا لاننا  بادئين على مرحله جديده وممكن جدا الى بتخونوه ده مظلوم ونخسره ونخسر  مجهوده وبلدنا فى حاجه دلوقتى لكل اولادها المخلصين

وبالأمس كتبت هذا الموضوع 


*مابين البرادعى ووائل غنيم والجزيرة* 

[/SIZE]






وللأسف يبدو أنها حمله منظمه لتشويه هذا الشخص 

عموما حتى لو كانت أمريكا جندته لإسقاط الحكم فكل الشكر وائل وكل الشكر أمريكا 

وسلامو عليكو

----------


## طائر الشرق

*النت عندى قاطع بقاله اسبوع 

باين الاعداء استغلوا فرصة وجودى فى ميدان التحرير من يوم الخميس و عملوا عملية تخريبية
السنترال بيقولو ضرب ولا ايه مش فاهم

المهم انى عاوز اقول ربنا يوفقنا كلنا للنهوض بمصر*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أستاذ عصام
> أول كلمة قلتها عن المظاهرات كانت يوم 25 يناير وكانت في موضوع بالقاعة السياسية أسمه 25 يناير لعم شندي  وقد قلت به بالحرف أن ماشاهدته وسمعته عن الثورة شيئ مفرح وأنني فخور بهؤلاء الشباب ، وتغير رأيي عندما بدأ التخريب بالبلد ولم يتغير رأيي في الثورة نفسها إنما في تخيلي أن عناصر معينة إنضمت للمظاهرات لها أغراض وأجندات وأني خائف على قلب الموازين (والمشاركة بالقاعة السياسية مازالت موجودة بموضوع عم شندي) ...
> 
> حاول أن تتبع رأيي بدقة وبالتواريخ حتى يتأكد لك شكل موقفي بدلاً من تبادل مشاركات لاجدوى منها غير أننا قد يؤدئ الإختلاف في الرأى إلى خلاف غير محمود ..
> أستاذ عصام :- لايمكن التشكيك بي أخي الفاضل أو بولائي لهذا البلد وقد زارني ببيتي أفراد بالمنتدى ورأو طريقة حياتي وكذلك ذهبت للقاءات كثيرة للمنتدى ..
> إذا أردت أن تبحث بدقة فأضغط على إسمي ثم إختار أظهر جميع المشاركات وإبدأ بالبحث منذ يوم 25 يناير ومن موضوع عم شندي ...
> أما زيارتي لميدان التحرير وحديثي عنها فقد أخبرت بما رأيته ولم أكذب والله شهيد ، ورأيك في مجملة في موقفي لايعنيني إلا لأنك إنسان أكن له كل التقدير والإحترام والحساب عند الله وليس عند عباده والله مطلع على النفوس ...
> دمت بخير


*الأخ الفاضل إبراهيم*

*على الرغم من التباعد البيِّن بين وجهة نظر كلانا إلا أنني لم أشعر للحظه أنك تشكك في وطنيتي وعلى الرغم من أنك لن تستطيع أن تشير إلى موضع واحد في نقاشي معك إلى تلميح يشكك في وطنيتك - فهذا أمر لم ولن أفعله - إلا أنك بادرت هنا وفي مداخلات أخرى لغيري للتأكيد على وطنيتك وولاءك لهذا الوطن الحبيب - فهلا سألت نفسك لماذا ينتابك هذا الشعور؟*
*وأنا بالفعل في غير حاجه لسؤال أياً من أعضاء المنتدى الذين زاروك في بيتك بل وسأكون سعيدأ أن سمحت لي الظروف بزيارتك أو إن إنت قبلت دعوتي لك بزيارتي خلال تواجدي في مصر - إذ أن كل مايتبادر إلى ذهني هو أننا فقط مختلفان في قناعاتنا حول أمر معين*
*أما وطنيتك وولاءك فحاشا لله أن أتطرق إليهما*
*وأنا بالفعل قمت بالمرور على بعض مداخلاتك ولفت إنتباهي عدة أمور أود أن أشير إليها في عجاله مع الوضع في الإعتبار أن هذه هي آخر مداخله تجمع بيننا في هذا الموضوع ذلك لأني قد أخذت تهديدك بأن خلاف الرأي بيننا قد يؤدي بنا إلى خلاف غير محمود على محمل الجد وأنا لا أحب أن يصل بنا الأمر إلى هذا المستوى فتهديدك يحمل في طياته إنتصاراً لرأيك أياً كان مستوى الحوار بيننا والذي سعيت قدر إستطاعتي أن يكون أسلوبي فيه أسلوباً لا ينزلق إلى مستوى كثيراً ماأنزلقت إنت إليه نتيجة شديد إصرارك على أنك تمتلك الحقيقه وأن أي رأي آخر هو رأي لا يرقى لمستوى ماتحاول إنت إقناعي به - وعلى الرغم من أنني قد قررت ألا أبادلك النقاش من جديد إلا أنني أكفل لك حق الرد على هذه المشاركه آملاً ألا يكون خارج حدود الإحترام المفترض أن يكون متبادلاً بيننا من دون أن تنتظر مني رداً خصوصاً وأنك قد أشرت إلى أن رأيي في مجمله لا يعنيك - وهي صراحه أحييك عليها على الرغم من أنها تشير إلى عدم إحترامك للرأي الآخر ولكن هي حريتك التي لا حق لي في مناقشتها*
*- أثار إنتباهي مداخلة لك في هذا الموضوع وهي المداخله رقم 494 التي ختمتها بأن الريس باق باق واللي مش عاجبه يشرب من البحر وهذا نوع من المصادره لمن يخالف هذا الرأي*
*وأدينا الحمد لله ماشربناش من البحر وأيضاً لم نرى هؤلاء الذين أشرت إليهم في مداخلتك حال تنحي الرئيس السابق لكي يطالبوه بالبقاء وهكذا صار أن من خرجوا يطالبوه بالتنحي هم من تحدثوا بالفعل نيابة عن الشعب في ظل إختفاء من يريدون بقاءه*
*أثار إنتباهي أيضاً كل هذه الكليبات التي أوردتها لكثير من الشيوخ الأفاضل وأقول أفاضل على الرغم من أنني قد لا أتفق مع قد طرحوه في هذا المجال فمن نعم الإسلام علينا هو تعدد مذاهبه وقد كفل لنا حق أن نتبع مايتفق وقناعتنا وهذه الكليبات كنت قد أوردتها بغرض الإستدلال من خلالها على تحريم المظاهرات وأن من يشارك فيها يرتكب إثماً سيحاسبه الله عليه إلا أنك قد أشرت في مداخلتك رقم 592 أنك في طريقك لميدان التحرير لحضور المظاهرات المقرره غداً - فهل ياترى لم يقنعك كلام الشيوخ الأفاضل أم أنك كنت ذاهب فقط للفرجه - على الرغم من أن الفرجه على حرام هي أيضاً حرام - فهل إختلافي مع رؤية هؤلاء الشيوخ الأفاضل بالتحريم مسموح أم أنك ستعتبرني آثم؟*
*أما خلافنا حول إعتبار من إرتفعوا نتيجة قتلهم شهداء من عدمه فأنا لن أعتمد على فتوى الشيخ القرضاوي الذي طعنت أنت فيه على الرغم من تنبيهك بحرمانية الطعن في الشيوخ ولكن على مايبدو أنك قصدت شيوخاً بعيونهم لا يحق الطعن فيهم أما غيرهم فلا ضراوه في أن نطعن فيهم ولكن أسمح لي أن أعلن قناعتي بفتوى الشيخ نصر فريد واصل وقد كان مفتي للديار المصريه من 1996 وحتى 2002 أي تحت ظل هذا النظام الذي يدور خلافنا حوله وقد أفتى ومعه كثيرون على إعتبارهم من الشهداء 
كما أن الشيوخ الأفاضل الذي أشرت أنت إليهم لم يحذروا أحداً منه*
*أما الشاعر عبد الرحمن يوسف فقد إستمعت له شخصياً وهو ينفي إشاعة تشيعه وأظن أننا نتعامل مع الناس بالظواهر أما ضمائرهم فهذا أمر بينهم وبين ربهم فإن كان بالفعل تشيَّع ولكنه أنكر ذلك تصريحاً فلا حق لدينا أن نحاسبه على مكنون نفسه*
*أثار إنتباهي أيضاً إشارتك لمخطط اليهود في مصر ولكنك أهملت الإشاره إلى كل ماحاولته إسرائيل من أجل بقاء النظام السابق بل ولم تشر لهذه المكالمه الهاتفيه التي دارت بين الرئيس السابق و بين الصهيوني بنيامين بن إليعازر قبل التنحي بيوم واحد تبعاً لما نشرته وكالات الأنباء بل ولا لإراء الشعب الصهيوني حول الرئيس السابق وكيف أبدوا حزنهم لرحيله*
*أضف إلى هذا كله إتهامك لشباب المظاهرات بأنهم أتباع فريدم هاوس ورحلاتهم إلى أمريكا وإشارتك بالعماله لشباب أبريل أو بعضهم*
*ثم الإشاره إلى أن الجيش الإسرائيلي على حدود غزه وأن البوارج الأمريكيه وحاملات الطائرات وقوات المارينز يتواجدون في بورسعيد وغيرها من أمور لم يثبت صحتها مثلها مثل الدولارات وكنتاكي وضلوع حزب الله وإيران وكل الدنيا في هذه المظاهرات.*
*لقد كان منظر الملايين التي إجتمعت للصلاه في الجمعه الأخيره قبل التنحي بالساعات منظراً مهيباً رائعاً شبهه الجميع بيوم الحج وقد إستجاب الله لدعاءهم ودعاء الشيخ القرضاوي الذي لقيت دعوته صداً لم تلقاه دعوة أياً من الشيوخ الأفاضل الذين لا أشكك في شخوصهم ولكني أحتفظ بحقي في التأسي ببعض فتاواهم من عدمه تماماً مثلما يحق لك أن تخالف غيرهم*
*أليست هذه هي الحريه المكفوله لك ولي؟
ويبقى حسابي وحسابك وحساب الجميع أمام رب العالمين
وياريت تسيبك من موضوع الأسوره المطاطيه وماركة الهدوم والفيديوهات المضروبه فكلها دلائل لا ترقى للمستوى الذي يسمح لنا بقذف الآخرين والتشكيك في مصداقيتهم وكمان بلاش تعتمد على ويكيليكس عشان قريب هتلاقي نفسك مضطر تشكك في مصداقيته عندما تظهر وثائق لم تظهر بعد إلى النور - ولعلك لاحظت أنك لم تحاول التأكيد على صحة الفيديو الأخير بعد ماأشار الأخ أحمد صلاح إلى أنه 
لا يستطيع تأكيد صحته وهذا هو رأيي أنا أيضاً
**وأنهي مشاركتي كما تنهي أنت مداخلاتك التي قد تحمل في أسلوبها أحياناً بعضاً من التجريح وأقول لك*
*دمت بخير
وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يوفقني وإياك
إلى مافيه كل الخير لمصرنا الحبيبه*

----------


## r_adel

بَحِبِّكْ يا مصرْ ..

وبعشقْ ترابكْ .

وألِفْ المداينْ ..

وأرْجعْ لبابِكْ .

وأحِسْ بكيانى ..

وكرامتى فْ رحابِكْ .

يقولوا فقيره ..

يقولوا أسيره ..

بشوفِكْ أميره ..

وأحبِّكْ يا مصرْ .

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم
بمناسبة الحديث المتواتر عن أن وائل غنيم صناعة أمريكية من عدمه

ذكرتنى هذه الأحاديث بما أذاعته الإذاعة المصرية في أثناء الثورة من أن موقع ويكيليكس نشر برقية من السفارة الأمريكية إلي الخارجية الأمريكية في 2007 بأنه تم صرف مبلغ حوالي 25 مليون دولار في عامى 2008 & 2009 "لاحظ أن الوثيقة في 2007 وفعل الصرف كان ماضى وليس مستقبل كما هو المفروض" المهم كان الصرف في سبيل تدريب شباب مصري علي الديموقراطية

*وتناسي الباشا كاتب الخبر أن كل هذا الصرف كان يتم لتدريب شباب الحزن الوطنى بعِلم رئيسه ورئيس البلاد

*وتناسي أن الصحف كانت تهلل لهذه المعونة والترشيح لمن تكون له واسطة ومحسوبية

أعتقد لاوقت الآن لكل هذه الخلافات التى لن تؤدى إلا إلي تحول ثورتنا الرائعة لثورة مماثلة للثورة الفرنسية التى بدأت بيضاء ثم أسالت بحوراً من الدماء عندما بدأ الجميع في تصفية خلافاتهم.

فهل نبدء من الآن صفحة جميلة مشرقة لبلادنا بلا إتهام لبعضنا البعض

أتمنى ذلك

----------


## ابن البلد

فجاة اختفت من شوارع القاهرة لأكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع سيارات كالمرسيدس الشبح , وال بي أم في ‏750‏ , والهامر الرباعية الدفع‏.و اختفاء هذه السيارات ‏ لا يعبر عن خوف اصحابها من غضب المتظاهرين

الذين يطلبون عدالة اجتماعية فقط‏ وإنما عن حالة تفكير النظام الحاكم‏,‏ وهي نفس الحالة التي كان عليها في إدارة أزمته مع الثورة منذ‏25‏ يناير إلي‏11‏ فبراير‏.كان التقرير الذي وصل إلي الرئيس حسني مبارك قبل الثلاثاء‏25‏ يناير من اللواء حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية السابق يقلل من قيمة المظاهرة وقدرتها وأنهم مجرد شوية عيال يمكن احتواؤهم‏..‏ الموقف تحت السيطرة‏..‏ ولن توجد ثمة مشكلة‏.‏
لم يكن هذا هو رأي بقية أجهزة الدولة‏,‏ ففي مساء الاثنين رفع احد الوزراء سماعة تليفونه الخاص الواصل إلي رئاسة الجمهورية‏,‏ واقترح أن يعلن الرئيس تعديلا وزاريا يشمل‏15‏ وزيرا علي الأقل‏,‏ وقال بالنص‏15‏ واحد مننا يلبسوا الجلاليب ويقعدوا في البيت‏,‏ ونحل المشكلة‏..‏ كان الرد‏:‏ بعد ربع ساعة سنرد عليك‏..‏ جاء الرد‏:‏ سيبوا الموضوع لحبيب العادلي‏..‏
كان حبيب العادلي قد توحشت سلطاته بدرجة مذهلة‏,‏ خاصة بعد أن خدعهم بقصة وهمية أنه ضبط‏19‏ متطرفا انتحاريا مجهزين أنفسهم لعمليات جديدة تجري محاكمتهم‏,‏ بعد القبض علي متهم في جريمة كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية والكشف عن التنظيم الذي يقف وراءه‏..‏ في الوقت نفسه استطاع أن يجنب شخصية قوية جدا للغاية‏,‏ ويهمش دورها فانحصر كله في ملفات خارجية‏..‏مستغلا أخطاء وخطايا وقع فيها هذا المسئول ورتبها في ملف خاص عرضه علي الرئيس والسيدة سوزان والسيد جمال‏,‏ وهو ما لقي هوي وقبولا من الزوجة والابن الطامح في منصب الرئيس ويريد أن يزيح من أمامه أي منافسة محتملة‏..‏
وقد جري قصقصة ريش هذا المسئول علي مدي سنوات بعدم التجديد لرجال ذوي ولاء وخبرات خرجوا علي المعاش من مؤسسته بالتدريج‏.‏
وأفردت يد حبيب العادلي في التعامل مع مظاهرات‏25‏ يناير سياسيا وإعلاميا‏,‏ فقد أرسل خطابا إلي اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون فيه تعليمات صارمة وأوامر مباشرة بالكيفية التي يجري بها تغطية الأحداث‏..‏ ولم يكن يجرؤ احد علي معارضته‏..‏
وحدث ما حدث يوم‏25‏ يناير‏..‏ ونجحت المظاهرات‏,‏ وبرر حبيب العادلي للرئيس مبارك المفاجأة بأن جماعة الإخوان حشدت شبابها بتعليمات من الخارج رصدت الداخلية بعضها علي أجهزة الموبايل مثل اجعلوا الولادة متأخرة‏..‏لا تدعوا الأم واقفة في مكان واحد فالحركة لها مفيدة جدا‏!‏
وهذا هو سر قطع الاتصالات المحمولة لمدة يومين والرسائل لمدة تسعة أيام‏.‏ وهذا النجاح أغضب حبيب العادلي‏,‏ فتعامل مع جمعة الغضب كما لو أن المظاهرات تحد شخصي له‏.‏
لم يستوعب العادلي ما حدث‏..‏ فوقع العنف المفرط والقتل ضد شباب أعزل‏..‏وفي عصر يوم الجمعة وفي ظل العنف الذي تمارسه قواته ضد المتظاهرين أرسل حبيب العادلي بيانا إلي أسامة الشيخ رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون لإذاعته فورا علي الهواء‏,‏ لكن المسئولين لم يقدروا علي إذاعته فقد وجدوه مستفزا جدا للناس‏,‏ فمرروا البيان إلي القصر الجمهوري‏..‏ كان البيان يتحدث عن دور الإخوان المسلمين‏,‏ ويحملهم مسئولية العنف‏,‏ وأن الشرطة سوف تتعامل بمنتهي القسوة مع المتظاهرين‏,‏ وأن الشرطة مضطرة للدفاع عن نفسها ضد الاعتداءات المقصودة التي تتعرض لها لإسقاط هيبة الدولة وإشاعة الفوضي‏.‏
بعد دقائق من وصول البيان إلي رئاسة الجمهورية‏,‏ رن تليفون حبيب العادلي الخاص‏,‏ كان علي الطرف الآخر الرئيس مبارك الذي راح يعنفه ويوبخه ويسبه بألفاظ حادة ونابية‏..‏
وأغلق المكالمة وهو يقول له‏:‏ خلاص حنزل الجيش يساعدك وحيتفاهم مع الناس أكثر منك‏..‏
وضع حبيب العادلي السماعة وهو يتمتم‏:‏ خللي الجيش ينفعك‏!‏
كان بجواره عدد من ضباطه ومعاونيه الكبار‏,‏ ثم أعطي أوامر بإخلاء الأماكن أمام قوات الجيش‏..‏ الجيش نزل امشوا أنتم‏!‏
مع الإخلاء تحركت مجموعات اقتحام السجون السبعة‏..‏ مستعملة أسلوبا واحدا‏:‏ نيران كثيفة‏,‏ بلدوزرات لهدم الأسوار‏,‏ طلقات الـ آر‏.‏بي‏.‏جي‏,‏ وفتحت الزنازين بمرزبات قوية‏..‏
بالطبع مع وجود خيانة داخلية‏..‏ كان الرئيس يظن أن الجيش سيفض الأزمة ويعود الهدوء ومعه ريما إلي عاداتها القديمة‏..‏
وانتقلت إدارة الأزمة مع الثورة الشعبية من الداخلية إلي رئاسة الجمهورية‏..‏ بالتحديد مع أربعة أشخاص‏:‏ الرئيس مبارك والسيد عمر سليمان والسيد زكريا عزمي والسيد جمال مبارك وتتابعها عن كثب وتشارك أحيانا السيدة سوزان مبارك‏..‏ وكان السيد جمال مبارك الأعلي صوتا وكفة‏!‏
وخرج بيان الرئيس الأول وهو يتصور أنه يطمئن الناس علي الأحوال‏,‏ وكان تقدير الموقف خاطئا للغايةـ فقرر تعديل الوزارة وتعيين نائب للرئيس‏,‏ لكن بعد أن تجاوزت حركة الثورة الشعبية‏,‏ هذا النوع من القرارات الترميمية بمسافة واسعة‏,‏ فلم تتوقف المظاهرات علي عكس التوقعات‏..‏ وكانت المظاهرة المليونية يوم الثلاثاء مفاجأة المفاجآت‏,‏ فالرئيس ومعاونوه تصوروا أن الوزارة انتهت ونائب الرئيس جاء‏..‏ فلماذا بقي الناس في الشوارع أذن؟‏!‏
لم يفهموا ما كان يجري فعليا‏..‏ وكانت التصريحات الرسمية لا ترضي الناس لا في ميدان التحرير ولا في سائر المدن المصرية‏..‏
لأن عقلية النظام الحاكم لم تتغير‏,‏ وتجمدت الصورة الذهنية عند تصورات لا صلة لها بالواقع‏..‏ وقريبة من الصورة التي سادت قبل‏25‏ يناير‏..‏ إنها مظاهرات يمكن السيطرة عليها لو هدأ أوار الفضائيات والشحن المتواصل لها‏,‏ فالمتظاهرون ثلاثة اقسام‏,‏ ثلث شباب‏25‏ يناير‏,‏ ثلث من القادمين للفرجة وهم يتظاهرون بالمصادفة‏,‏ وثلث من الإخوان المسلمين‏..‏ وإن الإخوان هم الذين يحكمون عقل ميدان التحرير ويغذون حماسه ويشعلون شرارات النار التي تتطاير منه إلي المدن المصرية الأخري‏,‏ خاصة تلك التي يوجد فيها الاخوان وجودا ملحوظا مثل الإسكندرية والسويس والمحلة‏,‏ وأن تلك المظاهرات لا تعبر عن رغبة كل المصريين‏,‏ فالأحزاب أضعف من إحداث مشكلات في الشارع‏,‏ والشارع نفسه تحت السيطرة إلا من فئات صغيرة لها مطالب بسيطة‏,‏ أما بقية المصريين فهم مشغولون بلقمة العيش ومش فاضيين للكلام الفارغ‏..‏ وكان جمال مبارك كما قلت هو الصوت الأقوي في الإدارة‏,‏ وظل كذلك حتي بيان الرئيس مساء الخميس‏10‏ فبراير‏.‏
وأدار جمال الأزمة بعين علي الحل وعين علي السلطة‏,‏ ولم يفهم إلا متأخرا جدا أنه لم يعد موجودا في المشهد السياسي‏..‏ ولهذا كانت بيانات الرئيس للناس دائما ما تحمل لهم ما لا يريدون سماعه‏,‏ وتزيد من سخطهم وغضبهم‏..‏
وكان اليبان الثاني هو الأقرب إلي وجدان الناس‏,‏ بعد دغدغة الخطاب مشاعرهم‏,‏ لأنه تحدث عن الموت علي أرض الوطن‏,‏ ولاح في الأفق قبول المصريين لفكرة بقاء الرئيس في السلطة‏.‏ لكن علي نفس الجانب من السلطة فكر أصحاب المصالح الذين استحلبوا مصر ونهبوها في استغلال الموقف الطارئ الجديد‏,‏ وهم خليط من رجال أعمال ونواب في البرلمان المطعون في شرفه وشرعيته واعضاء في الحزب الوطني‏,‏ فكروا أن باستطاعتهم أن يقلبوا الموازين‏,‏ متوهمين أن الشعب سيتخلي عن شبابه‏,‏ فنظموا مظاهرة ميدان مصطفي محمود لتأييد الرئيس‏,‏ من عمال شركات رجال أعمال‏,‏ وعمال من اتحاد العمال‏,‏ ولاعبي الكرة وفنانين‏,‏ وبلطجية جلبوا من عدة أحياء شعبية بالقاهرة‏,‏ مع الجمال والخيول والبغال من نزلة السمان وامتلأ الميدان عن آخره بعشرات الألاف من المؤيديين‏,‏ وجرت كلمات حماسية غلب عليها التحريض من بعض الشخصيات‏,‏ إحداها ظهرت في الفضائيات فعلا وهددت وطالبت بإخلاء الميادين بالقوة‏..‏
ووقعت فضيحة معركة الجمل الشهيرة‏..‏التي لو جري فيها تحقيق نزيه‏..‏لتكشفت حقائق كثيرة مفزعة‏..‏
ورفعت فضيحة معركة الجمل سقف مطالب الثورة‏,‏ بعد ان نزعت التعاطف الذي أحدثه بيان الرئيس‏..‏
ووقع النظام بأكمله في ورطة مذهلة مثل حفرة عمقها ألف ميل‏..‏
وحدث ارتباك هائل في القصر الرئاسي‏..‏ارتباك وصل إلي درجة العجز سواء في الفهم أو التعامل‏..‏
ووصل القرار إلي التنحي‏..‏وكان سيعلن مساء الخميس‏10‏ فبراير‏..‏
لكن السيد جمال أقنع والده بمحاولة أخيرة‏,‏ وهي الخروج علي الناس بحزمة اجراءات إصلاحية جيدة‏,‏ مع نقل الصلاحيات إلي نائب الرئيس السيد عمر سليمان‏..‏ وبقي سؤال‏:‏ ماذا يقول الرئيس في البيان؟‏!‏
اقترح بعض المقربين من الرئيس ان يكون البيان ناعما وعاطفيا‏,‏ لكن كان لجمال مبارك رأي آخر‏,‏ أدخله علي البيان‏,‏ فخرج بالشكل الذي أشعل حريقا مرعبا من الغضب في الصدور والعقول‏..‏ وفشلت المحاولة‏..‏ وجاءت لحظة النهاية‏..‏ قرار تكليف القوات المسلحة بعمل الرئيس‏..‏
‏...‏وهكذا سقط الرئيس ورحل‏..‏

 ::(:

----------


## hanoaa

السيد محمد حسنى مبارك الرئيس المصرى السابق
سواء إتفقنا أو إختلفنا معا فقد قدمت لمصر فى فترة ما من حكمك أشياء لا يمكننا نسيانها
سيادة الفريق
كنت من شباب الجامعات المصرية المتميز اللذين إلتقوا بك فى التسعينات
و كنت من خريجي الجامعات المصرية اللذين لم يتمكنوا من العمل فى الألفينات
...و فى يناير 2011 كنت من الشباب الثائر المتظاهر فى الشارع المصرى المطالب برحيلك الفورى
و بالرغم من ذلك 
و بالرغم من كل إختلافى معك
و بالرغم مما عانيته أنا و جيلى فى عهدك
فأنا أدعو الله لك بالشفاء و الرحمة و المغفرة

----------


## hanoaa

كشف المستشار جودت الملط رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات أن الجهاز أرسل خلال الفترة من يوليو 2004 حتى يوليو 2010 نحو ألف تقرير رقابى، وهى فترة حكومة الدكتور أحمد نظيف التى صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية بتشكيلها فى يوليو 2004.
وقال الملط - فى مؤتمر صحفى اليوم بمقر جهاز المحاسبات - إن هذه التقارير أرسلت جميعا إلى مؤسسة الرئاسة وإلى رئيس مجلس الشعب وإلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء وإلى رئيس هيئة الرقابة الإدارية، كما أرسلت إلى الوزراء والمحافظين المختصين وإلى رؤساء الهيئات الخدمية والاقتصادية وغيرها من شركات القطاع العام وقطاع الأعمال والشركات المشتركة.
وقال المستشار جودت الملط رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات إن تقاير الجهاز أشارت إلى صور عديدة من إهدار المال العام وملاحظات وسلبيات عديدة يجب عدم تجاهلها والاعتراف بها حتى تكون خطوة على طريق الإصلاح وذلك على النحو التالى:
أولا : سبق لرئيس الجهاز أن أعلن أمام مجلس الشعب مجتمعا على مدى السنوات العديدة السابقة أن عددا من الوزراء والمسئولين فى هذا الوطن أعطوا فأوفوا، لهم بصمات واضحة وأداء متميز فى مواقعهم، يدركون معنى المسئولية وأمانة المنصب وشفافية القرار، وقدرة نادرة فى الإنجاز ورؤية واسعة يعملون لحساب الوطن.
إلا أن عددا ليس بالقليل من الوزراء والمسئولين لا يأخذون الأمور الحياتية للناس بالجدية المطلوبة، ويتخذون قراراتهم بناء على ما يعرض عليهم من تقارير مكتوبة دون معايشة للواقع، غير قادرين على التنبؤ بالمشكلات، عاجزين عن مواجهة المواقف والأزمات والتصدى للمشكلات العامة، تركوا الأزمات تتفاقم برغم مؤشرات 
كثيرة كانت تنذر باقترابها، بل إن بعض المسئولين يساهمون فى صنع الأزمات.
ثانيا: وجود أزمة ثقة بين المواطنين وبين الحكومة.. من مظاهرها ودلائلها أنه ليست هناك لغة واحدة للحكومة ولكنها لغات مختلفة فى ضوء غياب التنسيق والأداء الجماعى وضعف قنوات الاتصال بين الحكومة المركزية وبين الإدارة المحلية، وضعف المراقبة والمتابعة، وكثرة التصريحات الوردية على سان بعض الوزراء والمحافظين، ولجوء بعض المسئولين إلى التعتيم الإعلامى، وإنكار حدوث الأزمة فى بدايتها وعدم الاعتراف بوجود أى خلل أو التقليل من شأن الحدث ومن تأثيره ومن نتائجه، أو تمييع الحدث حتى ينساه الجميع، وإحساس المواطنين بتجاهل الحكومة لهموم ومواجع وأنات المهمشين ومحدودى الدخل. 
ثالثا: إن ما تحقق من إنجازات لم ينعكس على الحياة اليومية للأغلبية العظمى من المواطنين فلم يشعر البسطاء والفقراء ومحدودى الدخل بل والطبقة المتوسطة بإنجازات الحكومة الاقتصادية حيث أن عائد الإنجازات الاقتصادية لا يتم توزيعه بشكل عادل.
رابعا: ظاهرة الاحتكار والإغراق وانفلات الأسعار.. فقد تفشت فى الأسواق المصرية ظاهرة تهريب السلع بالأسواق وإغراقها بالعديد من المنتجات مجهولة المصدر، وانتشار تجارة الرصيف، والسلع المغشوشة والمقلدة، وشيوع ظاهرة الإحتكار لبعض السلع وإتجاه البعض الى تعطيش السوق، ومن ثم الزيادة غير المبررة 
فى أسعار السلع والخدمات ولم يعد أغلب المواطنين قادرين على مواجهة الارتفاع المتزايد فى الأسعار.
خامسا: فى مجال الفقر.. طبقا للبيانات الصادرة عن الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء، ومركز المعلومات ودعم إتخاذ القرار بمجلس الوزراء، للفقر خطوط ثلاثة (المدقع، والأدنى، والأعلى).
ويبلغ عدد من ينتمون إلى خط الفقر الأدنى (232ر16) مليون نسمة بنسبة 6ر21% على مستوى الجمهورية. وترتفع نسبة الفقر فى محافظات الصعيد، فتصل نسبة الفقر إلى (61%) بمحافظة اسيوط، (5ر47%) بمحافظة سوهاج، (4ر41\%) بمحافظة بنى سويف، (9ر40%) بمحافظة أسوان، (39\%) بمحافظة قنا.
سادسا : استمرار السلبيات والمآخذ والمخالفات التى شابت تنفيذ بعض المشروعات القومية وغالبية المشروعات الاستثمارية، من أبرزها سوء التخطيط والتقدير بين بعض الوزارات والهيئات والشركات العامة، ومن ثم وجود أخطاء وعيوب جسيمة تصميمية، وفنية وتنفيذية، وبيئية، ومجتمعية، وعدم كفاية وعدم دقة، وعدم سلامة الدراسات الأولية، ودراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية، لعدد كبير من المشروعات صغيرها وكبيرة، وكل ذلك بسبب إهدار المال العام، يستوجب المساءلة والعقاب.
سابعا: خروج سافر وإهدار ظاهر لأحكام قانون المناقصات والمزايدات.. قيام بعض الوزارات والهيئات العامة بإبرام عقود بيع أراضى وتخصيصها لبعض المستثمرين، بالأمر المباشر، فى خروج سافر وإهدارا بواحا (ظاهر) لأحكام قانون المناقصات والمزايدات، وعدم إرسال هذه العقود إلى إدارة الفتوى المختصة لمراجعتها، 
بالمخالفة لقانون مجلس الدولة.
ثامنا: التعديات على أراضى الدولة.. من الظواهر الخطيرة التى انتشرت بشكل كبير فى السنوات الأخيرة، ظاهرة التعديات على أراضى الدولة، التى من مظاهرها الاستيلاء على مساحات من الأراضى بغير سند قانونى، والتعدى على المصادر المائية بغير وجه حق لرى هذه المساحات، والتعدى على الأراضى المباعة والمخصصة للاستصلاح والاستزراع فى غير الغرض المخصص لها (منتجعات - فيلات - ملاعب جولف - نوادى - فنادق - حمامات سباحة - مطاعم - منشآت خدمية - بحيرات ترفيهية. إلخ ) بالمخالفة للقوانين المنظمة فى هذا الشأن.
تاسعا : حصيلة الخصخصة خلال الفترة من 1 / 7 / 2004 حتى 30 / 6 / 2009 (خمس سنوات من فترة حكومة الدكتور أحمد نظيف) :
1 - بلغت حصيلة الخصخصة خلال الفترة المشار إليها نحو 52 مليار جنيه.
2 - حصلت وزارة المالية من الحصيلة المشار إليها على مبلغ 3ر19 مليار جنيه 
بنسبة 37% لتسديد عجز الموازنة العامة للدولة .
3 - اقتصرت تصرفات صندوق إعادة الهيكلة من حصيلة بيع الخصخصة فى الفترة 
المشار إليها، على تمويل بندين أساسيين هما :
(أ) الاختناقات المالية، وتمثل 6ر51 % من إجمالى تصرفات الصندوق.
(ب) المعاش المبكر، ويمثل 47 % من إجمالى تصرفات الصندوق، بينما لم يتم 
الصرف على الإصلاح الفنى والإدارى للشركات إلا بنسبة تقل عن 2\% من إجمالى تصرفات 
الصندوق 75ر1% .
4 - لم تستطع الحكومات المتعاقبة أن تمنع أو تتحكم فى الآثار السلبية لبرنامج الخصخصة مثل : مشكلة البطالة، زيادة معدلات التضخم ووجود الأشكال الاحتكارية.
عاشرا: عدم نجاح الحكومة فى تطوير التعليم .. سواء التعليم العام، أو التعليم الفنى (الصناعى والزراعى والتجارى) أو التعليم الجامعى، وخروج الجامعات الحكومية من التصنيفات العالمية أو وجودها فى مؤخرة هذه التصنيفات من منطلق أن التعليم بأنواعه يمثل قضية أمن قومى.
حادى عشر: نبهت تقارير الجهاز إلى أزمة البحث العلمى فى مصر، حيث تواجه منظومة البحث العلمى كثيرا من المعوقات والتحديات.
ثانى عشر: عدم نجاح الحكومة فى الارتقاء بالرعاية الصحية للمواطنين، التى لا زالت دون المستوى المطلوب. وقد أعد الجهاز تقريرا مفصلا عن قرارات العلاج على نفقة الدولة فى الداخل والخارج انتهى إلى : - إن التطبيق العملى لقرارات العلاج على نفقة الدولة قد أفرز سلبيات عديدة وتجاوزات ومفارقات صارخة، وضعف شديد للرقابة الداخلية، مما ألحق ضررا بالمال العام.
- إن بعض المسئولين الوارد ذكرهم بالتقرير، والتأثير على مستوى الخدمة، وأدى إلى عدم الوصول بها إلى الفئات غير القادرة من أفراد الشعب.
ثالث عشر : كل ذلك فضلا عن ضعف الخدمات الأخرى المتعلقة بالنقل، والإسكان، وخدمات الصرف الصحى، وغيرها من الخدمات، بالإضافة إلى العديد من المشاكل التى تواجه التعامل مع المناطق العشوائية.
رابع عشر : سوء معالجة الأزمات والكوارث .. لقد مرت بالحكومة السابقة أزمات وكوارث وحوادث كثيرة، نذكر منها على سبيل المثال: أزمة القمح والخبز - حوادث الطرق - ( نزيف الأسفلت ) - حوادث القطارات ( السقوط والإنفصال والمصادمات والحريق ) - الحرائق - غرق العبارات - كارثة الانهيار الصخرى بهضبة المقطم ( الدويقة ) - أنفلونزا الطيور - أنفلونزا الخنازير - انفلات أسعار المواد الغذائية - أنابيب البوتاجاز - السيول التى تعرضت لها مصر فى يناير 2010 ( شمال سيناء - جنوب سيناء - أسوان) - أزمة القمامة المزمنة - أزمة المقطورات .. الخ.فشل بعض المسئولين فى الحكومة السابقة فى تبرير الأزمات، وتركوا الأزمات 
تتفاقم رغم مؤشرات كثيرة كانت تنذر باقترابها، حيث أن الإدارة فى مصر تعانى من أمراض مزمنة.
خامس عشر : استمرار زيادة الفجوة بين الاستخدامات والموارد الفعلية .. باستقراء الحسابات الختامية للسنوات السابقة يتضح أن الفجوة بين الاستخدامات والموارد الفعلية بلغت فى السنة المالية 2004/2005 (61) مليار جنيه وأصبحت فى السنة المالية 2009/2010 (124) مليار جنيه يتم تمويلها بإصدار أذون وسندات خزانة 
على الحكومة وإقتراض وإصدار أوراق مالية أجنبية.
سادس عشر : تضخم المديونية المستحقة على وزارة المالية للهيئة القومية للتأمين الاجتماعى:
1- بلغت مديونية وزارة المالية لصندوقى التأمين الإجتماعى للعاملين بالقطاع الحكومى وقطاع الأعمال العام والخاص نحو 121 مليار جنيه فى 30/6/2010 نتيجة توقف وزارة المالية عن تحمل الأعباء الملتزمة بها قانونا عن العام المالى 2009/2010 وأعوام مالية سابقة.
2- وقد أدى ذلك إلى حرمان الصندوقين المشار إليهما من عائد استثمار هذه الأموال وأثر ذلك على حقوق المؤمن عليهم وأصحاب المعاشات.
3- وفى ضوء ما تقدم على وزارة المالية إصدار صك على الخزانة العامة لصالح الصندوقين بقيمة تلك المديونية.
سابع عشر : الدين العام .. طبقا للبيانات الصادرة عن البنك المركزى المصرى بلغ صافى رصيد الدين العام الداخلى فى 30/6/2010 (888) مليار جنيه بنسبة 6ر73% من الناتج المحلى الإجمالى. كما بلغ مجموعة صافى رصيد الدين العام الداخلى والخارجى 1080 مليار جنيه بنسبة 5ر89% من الناتج المحلى الإجمالى فى 30/6/2010. ويلاحظ أن النسب المشار إليها قد ارتفعت عن الحدود الآمنة.
ثامن عشر : الصناديق والحسابات الخاصة والوحدات ذات الطابع الخاص:
1- بلغ ما أمكن حصره من الصناديق والحسابات الخاصة والوحدات ذات الطابع الخاص 6368 صندوقا، وقلد بلغت جملة إيرادات العام المالى 2009/2010 نحو 21 مليار جنيه، وجملة المصروفات نحو 15 مليار جنيه، بفائض مرحل فى 30/6/2010 نحو 12 مليار جنيه.
2- بلغت جملة أرصدة الصناديق والحسابات الخاصة بالبنك المركزى المصرى (الحساب الموحد) نحو 12 مليار جنيه ونحو 270 مليون جنيه بالبنوك التجارية.
3- تكشف للجهاز من خلال فحوصه العديد من الملاحظات بلغت جملة ما أمكن حصره من الآثار المالية المترتبة على تلك الملاحظات نحو 8ر8 مليار جنيه، تم تصويب ملاحظات وإزالة آثارها بلغت 122 مليون جنيه، وجارى متابعة ملاحظات بنحو 7ر8 مليار جنيه.
تاسع عشر: وبخلاف التقارير السنوية التى أرسلها جهاز المحاسبات إلى الجهات التى نص عليها قانونه، فقد قام الجهاز بإعداد العديد من التقارير الخاصة أرسلت إلى المسئولين المختصين، نذكر منها على سبيل المثال مايلى : 
1- احتكار حديد التسليح 
2- بيع شركات الأسمنت وأثره على السوق المصرى 
3- جراج رمسيس ( أسباب بنائه وأسباب هدمه )
4- جامعة النيل 
5- المبيدات المسرطنة 
6- عقد الدعاية السياحية ( نورت مصر )
7- عقد بيع أرض مدينتى
8- عقد بيع أراض السليمانية ومحلقاته 
9- عقد بيع أراضى لشركة بالم هيلز 
10- عقد بيع أرض المنطقة الاقتصادية شمال غرب خليج السويس 
11- التصرف بالبيع فى جزء من الأراضى المخصصة لإتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون 
لغرض إمتداد مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى .
12- عقد بيع أرض التحرير ( إيجوث )
13- عقد بيع قرية توت أمون بأسوان 
14- عقد إيجار فندق شهرزاد (إيجوث)
15- عقد بيع شركة عمر أفندى .
16- استيراد أقماح غير مطابقة للمواصفات .
17- موافقة رئيس مجلس الوزراء على هدم فندق ونتربالاس بالأقصر ( 136 غرفة 
)، وإنشاء مبنى بديل يتكون من ( 80 غرفة).
18- المفارقات الصارخة بين مجموع ما يتقاضاه بعض القيادات والمسئولين بالوزارات والمصالح والهيئات والبنوك والشركات العامة، وبين باقى العاملين، عشرون: أنه من المتعذر بل من المستحيل أن يشتمل هذا البيان على كافة الملاحظات والسلبيات التى صاحبت أنشطة الحكومة والإدارة المحلية والهيئات العامة الخدمية والاقتصادية، وشركات القطاع العام، وقطاع الأعمال العام والشركات المشتركة، ويتعين الرجوع إلى ماسجلته تقارير الجهاز فى هذا الشأن .
وفى ضوء ما تقدم يتضح جليا أن الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات قام بدوره الرقابى طبقا للدستور والقانون، وقام بإرسال تقاريره إلى الجهات التى نص عليه قانون الجهاز، فضلا عن إرسال كافة تقاريره إلى هيئة الرقابة الإدارية، وكذلك إرسال بعض تقاريره التى ارتأى فيها إهدارا للمال العام إلى جهات التحقيق المختصة ( النيابة العامة والنيابة الإدارية) فى العام الماضى، والأعوام السابقة .

----------


## hanoaa

بقولكوا إيه
إرحمونى شويه
من ساعة مابدخل البيت لحد مابنام و أنا بشوف لالعشر صفحات الزيادة اللى إنتوا عملتوهم
إرحموا دماغى
و لا عارفه اركز معاكوا و لا فى موضوع حكيم عيون
و لا عارفه أعمل حاجة تانى
أبوس إيديكوا خفوا شوية
عندى إمتحان الأسبوع إللى جاى إن شاء الله
ده غير إن دماغى خلاص ساحت

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> النهاردة الصبح وانا رايح افطر قعدت قدامي فى الكافتريا بنت جامدة دبابة دبابة يعني, رحت لها وسألتها إن كان معاها مولوتوف, لقيتها ردت عليا وقالت لى انت فقيع ومسيل للدموع...بصراحة بعد الكلمتين اللى قالتهم دول حسيت انى بحبها اخر 25 حاجة, ولما صارحتها بدا قالت لى على فكرة انت واد أجندة وانا بحب العيال دي....من شوية بعتت لى اس ام اس كاتبه لي فيها واحشنى مظاهرات.
> 
> ياترى أعمل ايه مع البنت دي؟


هههههههههههه والله انا لو مكانك ياحمادو هروح باعتلها MMS واحطلها صوره افروديت بتاعه مازينجر  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

:f2:

----------


## hanoaa

خدوا الخبر ده
قالت مصادر للبشاير ان رئيس مصر السابق حسني مبارك مات صباح اليوم الثلاثاء ..

وقالت المصادر ان السلطات في مصر ستعلن نبأ الوفاة الليلة أو في الصباح الباكر حتى يتم الانتهاء من اعداد ترتيبات الجنازة العسكرية ودعوة الزعماء العرب للمشاركة في الجنازة ...

واضافت المصادر ان المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي القائد الأهلى للقوات المسلحة اجتمع بالفريق احمد شفيق رئيس حكومة تسيير الاعمال للترتيب لجنازة مبارك ودفنه في مقابر الاسرة بمصر الجديدة

و خدوا الخبر ده كماننفت مصادرة مقربة من الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، الشائعة التى انتشرت مؤخراً عن احتضاره أو وفاته بالفعل، وأكدت أن مبارك بصحة جيدة للغاية، ولا يعانى من أى غيبوبة، بل يتلقى المكالمات الهاتفية بنفسه، ويحاول ممارسة حياته بشكل طبيعى فى منتجع شرم الشيخ، الذى يقيم فيه حالياً مع أسرته

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> خدوا الخبر ده
> قالت مصادر للبشاير ان رئيس مصر السابق حسني مبارك مات صباح اليوم الثلاثاء ..
> 
> وقالت المصادر ان السلطات في مصر ستعلن نبأ الوفاة الليلة أو في الصباح الباكر حتى يتم الانتهاء من اعداد ترتيبات الجنازة العسكرية ودعوة الزعماء العرب للمشاركة في الجنازة ...
> 
> واضافت المصادر ان المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي القائد الأهلى للقوات المسلحة اجتمع بالفريق احمد شفيق رئيس حكومة تسيير الاعمال للترتيب لجنازة مبارك ودفنه في مقابر الاسرة بمصر الجديدة
> 
> و خدوا الخبر ده كماننفت مصادرة مقربة من الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، الشائعة التى انتشرت مؤخراً عن احتضاره أو وفاته بالفعل، وأكدت أن مبارك بصحة جيدة للغاية، ولا يعانى من أى غيبوبة، بل يتلقى المكالمات الهاتفية بنفسه، ويحاول ممارسة حياته بشكل طبيعى فى منتجع شرم الشيخ، الذى يقيم فيه حالياً مع أسرته



وانتشي إحساسك متشجه لأنهي إتشجاه يا أوختشي ؟  :Girl (13):

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> خدوا الخبر ده
> قالت مصادر للبشاير ان رئيس مصر السابق حسني مبارك مات صباح اليوم الثلاثاء ..
> 
> وقالت المصادر ان السلطات في مصر ستعلن نبأ الوفاة الليلة أو في الصباح الباكر حتى يتم الانتهاء من اعداد ترتيبات الجنازة العسكرية ودعوة الزعماء العرب للمشاركة في الجنازة ...
> 
> واضافت المصادر ان المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي القائد الأهلى للقوات المسلحة اجتمع بالفريق احمد شفيق رئيس حكومة تسيير الاعمال للترتيب لجنازة مبارك ودفنه في مقابر الاسرة بمصر الجديدة
> 
> و خدوا الخبر ده كماننفت مصادرة مقربة من الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، الشائعة التى انتشرت مؤخراً عن احتضاره أو وفاته بالفعل، وأكدت أن مبارك بصحة جيدة للغاية، ولا يعانى من أى غيبوبة، بل يتلقى المكالمات الهاتفية بنفسه، ويحاول ممارسة حياته بشكل طبيعى فى منتجع شرم الشيخ، الذى يقيم فيه حالياً مع أسرته




*مصادر مقرّبة لمبارك تنفى وفاته.. وتؤكد: الرئيس السابق بصحة جيدة* 

                           الأربعاء، 16 فبراير  2011 - 00:04 
 
                            الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك                         
 كتب حاتم عطية


نفت مصادرة مقربة من الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، الشائعة التى  انتشرت مؤخراً عن احتضاره أو وفاته بالفعل، وأكدت أن مبارك بصحة جيدة  للغاية، ولا يعانى من أى غيبوبة، بل يتلقى المكالمات الهاتفية بنفسه،  ويحاول ممارسة حياته بشكل طبيعى فى منتجع شرم الشيخ، الذى يقيم فيه حالياً  مع أسرته. 

وقالت المصادر لوكالة "رويترز"، إنها تحدثت إلى الرئيس مبارك منذ ساعات  قليلة، وأنه بخير، ورفضت المصادر الشائعات التى روجت لها إحدى الصحف  اللندنية نقلاً عن تصريحات مصدر أمنى سابق فى مصر، قال فيها إن الحالة  الصحية للرئيس المصرى السابق فى تدهور مستمر وأنه يعانى من بعض نوبات فقدان  الوعى، ويرفض السفر إلى الخارج لتلقى العلاج اللازم. 

وكانت  صحيفة "الشرق الأوسط" اللندنية، نقلت عن هذا المصدر قوله، إن حالة  مبارك الصحية سيئة للغاية، وهناك  محاولات تبذل لنقله للعلاج إلى الخارج،  وربما إلى ألمانيا التى أجرى فيها منذ شهور عملية جراحية لاستئصال الحوصلة  المرارية، وفقاً للتعبير الرسمى المستخدم آنذاك، وأضاف المصدر أن "مبارك  يرفض الاستجابة، وطلب من المحيطين به تركه يموت فى بلده، وأعتقد أنها مسألة  وقت فقط".

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ايه اللي حصل في بيت وائل غنيم بعد التنحي ؟؟

























سبحان الله .. يشبه كتيييير اللي حصل في بيتنا بعد التنحي  :f2:

----------


## nariman

كنت  فاكرة الأرض ثابتة والسنين متكررين.. كنت فاكرة الجنة أبعد من أيادي  الطيبين..كنت باضحك قد ما اقدر..كنت شايفة الصورة أصغر بعينيا الضيقين
فجأة هز الدنيا صوتكوا والحياة رجعت بموتكوا..والسنة اتسمت يناير ..شيلتوا عن عينا الستاير وانكشف عالم جميل
درس من قلب الميدان للي خايف من زمان..عيدتوا ترتيب المكان
واحنا ليكم مديونين








> أخى الحبيب عصام
> إسمح لى أن أذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك بأن أشكر النظام الفاسد على أنه تمادى فى فساده وطغيانه
> فلولا ذلك ما خرج المارد الشعبى من قمقمه
> فشكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذه الثورة سواء عن وطنية أو عمالة



بالظبط ده اللي أنا عايزة أقوله
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *الأخ الفاضل إبراهيم*
> 
> *على الرغم من التباعد البيِّن بين وجهة نظر كلانا إلا أنني لم أشعر للحظه أنك تشكك في وطنيتي وعلى الرغم من أنك لن تستطيع أن تشير إلى موضع واحد في نقاشي معك إلى تلميح يشكك في وطنيتك - فهذا أمر لم ولن أفعله - إلا أنك بادرت هنا وفي مداخلات أخرى لغيري للتأكيد على وطنيتك وولاءك لهذا الوطن الحبيب - فهلا سألت نفسك لماذا ينتابك هذا الشعور؟*
> *وأنا بالفعل في غير حاجه لسؤال أياً من أعضاء المنتدى الذين زاروك في بيتك بل وسأكون سعيدأ أن سمحت لي الظروف بزيارتك أو إن إنت قبلت دعوتي لك بزيارتي خلال تواجدي في مصر - إذ أن كل مايتبادر إلى ذهني هو أننا فقط مختلفان في قناعاتنا حول أمر معين*
> *أما وطنيتك وولاءك فحاشا لله أن أتطرق إليهما*
> *وأنا بالفعل قمت بالمرور على بعض مداخلاتك ولفت إنتباهي عدة أمور أود أن أشير إليها في عجاله مع الوضع في الإعتبار أن هذه هي آخر مداخله تجمع بيننا في هذا الموضوع ذلك لأني قد أخذت تهديدك بأن خلاف الرأي بيننا قد يؤدي بنا إلى خلاف غير محمود على محمل الجد وأنا لا أحب أن يصل بنا الأمر إلى هذا المستوى فتهديدك يحمل في طياته إنتصاراً لرأيك أياً كان مستوى الحوار بيننا والذي سعيت قدر إستطاعتي أن يكون أسلوبي فيه أسلوباً لا ينزلق إلى مستوى كثيراً ماأنزلقت إنت إليه نتيجة شديد إصرارك على أنك تمتلك الحقيقه وأن أي رأي آخر هو رأي لا يرقى لمستوى ماتحاول إنت إقناعي به - وعلى الرغم من أنني قد قررت ألا أبادلك النقاش من جديد إلا أنني أكفل لك حق الرد على هذه المشاركه آملاً ألا يكون خارج حدود الإحترام المفترض أن يكون متبادلاً بيننا من دون أن تنتظر مني رداً خصوصاً وأنك قد أشرت إلى أن رأيي في مجمله لا يعنيك - وهي صراحه أحييك عليها على الرغم من أنها تشير إلى عدم إحترامك للرأي الآخر ولكن هي حريتك التي لا حق لي في مناقشتها*
> *- أثار إنتباهي مداخلة لك في هذا الموضوع وهي المداخله رقم 494 التي ختمتها بأن الريس باق باق واللي مش عاجبه يشرب من البحر وهذا نوع من المصادره لمن يخالف هذا الرأي*
> *وأدينا الحمد لله ماشربناش من البحر وأيضاً لم نرى هؤلاء الذين أشرت إليهم في مداخلتك حال تنحي الرئيس السابق لكي يطالبوه بالبقاء وهكذا صار أن من خرجوا يطالبوه بالتنحي هم من تحدثوا بالفعل نيابة عن الشعب في ظل إختفاء من يريدون بقاءه*
> *أثار إنتباهي أيضاً كل هذه الكليبات التي أوردتها لكثير من الشيوخ الأفاضل وأقول أفاضل على الرغم من أنني قد لا أتفق مع قد طرحوه في هذا المجال فمن نعم الإسلام علينا هو تعدد مذاهبه وقد كفل لنا حق أن نتبع مايتفق وقناعتنا وهذه الكليبات كنت قد أوردتها بغرض الإستدلال من خلالها على تحريم المظاهرات وأن من يشارك فيها يرتكب إثماً سيحاسبه الله عليه إلا أنك قد أشرت في مداخلتك رقم 592 أنك في طريقك لميدان التحرير لحضور المظاهرات المقرره غداً - فهل ياترى لم يقنعك كلام الشيوخ الأفاضل أم أنك كنت ذاهب فقط للفرجه - على الرغم من أن الفرجه على حرام هي أيضاً حرام - فهل إختلافي مع رؤية هؤلاء الشيوخ الأفاضل بالتحريم مسموح أم أنك ستعتبرني آثم؟*
> ...


- أنه مراء واضح أسأل الله أن يغفر لي الدخول فيه رغم أني لست مضطر لذلك ولكنها النفس الإنسانية ....

- أصبح الغير موالي للثورة بشكل كامل هذه الأيام مشكوك بولائه للثورة الميمونة وليس للوطن ككل ولكنك تفهم كما تريد وهذا شأنك ولايعنيني ماتفهمه كشخص واحد على أية حال وثقتي بالله ثم بنفسي تكفيني لعدم الخوض في أمر تافه كهذا أكثر من ذلك .

- أهلاً بك زائراً في أى وقت سواء أنت أو أى شخص من طرفك .

- إذا كُنت تسمي الرأى أو الإشارة لأمور معينة تهديد مباشر فهذا شأنك وجزء من شخصيتك لايمكنني التأثير فيه أو تغيير قناعتك عنه .

- لم أسعى لإنتصار رأيي بل أنت من سعيت لذلك وقد تجاوزت ومررت لك الكثير من الأمور ولم أحاول محاصرتك كرماً من عندي لا أكثر ، ولم أدقق في كلماتك بحثاً عن خطاً ولكني حاولت قدر الإمكان أن يكون الأمر مجرد إختلاف في الرأي وحوار حسن النية ، ومما مررته على سبيل المثال لا الحصر كلمتك أن الأساور كان مكتوب عليها لا للعنصرية  وليس لونها أبيض في أسود والكثير من الأمور الأخرى ، ولم أبحث في مشاركاتك القديمة أو الحالية عن تناقض لأنني لم أعدك خصماً أبداً .

- الفيديوهات التي عرضتها لشيوخ مختلفين عن رأي الدين في المظاهرات والإضرابات كانت لعرض رأي الدين بشفاشفية وإختلاف المذاهب عند أهل السنة والجماعة ليس كإختلاف المذاهب عند الشيعة ، وعدم علمك بأمور الدين أمر يخصك أنت ولا يجب الخوض فيه ، وعدم الأخذ بنصيحتهم ورأيهم أمر يخص كل شخص وفق درجة تدينه ، أما ذهابي لميدان التحرير فلم يكن للإشتراك بالمظاهرات بقدر رغبتي برؤية الأمر على أرض الواقع وتقصي بعض الأحاديث التي سمعت عنها ، وقد وصلت الميدان ليلاً وغادرته ظهراً فكيف أكون قد شاركت بمظاهرات !؟ 
وهذه المنظومة الكلامية التي أعددتها للتحدث في هذا الأمر  لاتدل إلا على محاولتك لأثبات شيئ غير موجود أصلاً ولم تكن حاضراً به ولا يمكنك تفسير الكلمات كما تريد والله أعلم بما في النفوس .

- *ليس هناك إختلاف فقهي فيمن قتلوا في المظاهرات أو الحرب أو بأى سبب وكونهم شهداء أم لا فهذا في علم الله* ، وليس في علم القرضاوي ولا نصر فريد واصل ولا أى شخص على وجه الأرض ، ولايوجد من أخذ على الله عهداً في ذلك ، وأكثر مايمكن قوله في هذا الشأن قد قلته وهو أننا نتمنى من الله أن يغفر لهم ويكتبهم عنده من الشهداء ، ولا خلاف هنا إلا في مخيلتك ولعدم إدراكك لحقيقة راسخة في أمر الدين ، والقول مجازاً أن فلان شهيد قد يضره وفق قول معظم علماء الدين والسلف الصالح وقد أنقطع الوحي عن الأرض منذ وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

- لم أطعن في الشيخ القرضاوي ولا أملك هذا الحق ولكني أخبرت أن علماء أفاضل طعنوا فيه وشككوا في أمره وعن نفسي صدقتهم وآثرت الإبتعاد عن الشبهات وأنت حر في توجهاتك ويحشر المرء مع من أحب .

- الأسورة المطاطية والفيديوهات المضروبة على حد قولك لاترقى لمستوى الحوار هنا وهذا حقيقي ، ولكننا كوننا فعلاً مجموعة من الشباب على الفيسبوك لتقصي تلك الأمور للوصول لحقائق ثم إعلانها على الفيسبوك ، والله أعلم بالنتائج ، وإن حدث ذلك . وماذا سيكون الوضع هنا في ذلك الوقت ، وهل سيسمح بعرض النتائج التي يتم التوصل إليها من خرافات أو حقائق أم لا .... هذا في علم الله ، فإن كانت شكوك لامحل لها من الصحة أتوسم أنه يمكن عرضها هنا ، وإن آلت الأمور للتحقق من وجود مؤامرة فعلاً ، فلا أعرف هل من الممكن وقتها عرضها هنا وهذا يتوقف على القناعات التي سوف تكون سائده هنا وقتها ، حيث أن عرض وجهة نظر الأقلية هنا تجد مواجهات عنيفة تصل لمراء لاداعي منه ولا خير فيه .

وبالنسبة لوثائق ويكيكلس فقد شككت في مصداقيتها فعلاً من قبل وهنا في المنتدى في موضوع للأستاذ سيد حسن أسمه هل فاجأت ويكيكلس فعلاً الزعماء العرب وهو موجود بالقاعة السياسية . 
ولن أحتاج للرد عليك بكلمات لاتليق بي أو بك بخصوص هذه التلميحات لأنني بالفعل سبق أن كشفت في هذا المنتدى عن أموراً وأعضاء ، وأتضح صدق حدسي .

- لم أقم بالتجريح فيك ولم أحاول محاصرتك ولم أبحث لك عن أخطاء بمشاركاتك ، لكن لاتنتظر مني أن أعاملك معاملة خاصة منذ الآن ، لأنك الأستاذ عصام علم الدين فأنت بالنسبة لي مثل أى عضو آخر . من آخر عضو مسجل وصولاً  لإبن البلد ، حيث أتحدث بما أشعر به وبما أفكر فيه للإستفادة والإفادة وتبادل الآراء بغض النظر عن الأسماء ، علماً أن هنا بالممنتدى من أحمل لهم إعزازاً وتقديراً *خاصاً* نظراً لمواقف معينة ، لكن للأسف أنت لست منهم ، وأرجو أن لاتفسر جملتي هذه على هواك وعليك أن تتذكر أنني ذكرت كلمة *خاصاً* قبل إعزاز تقدير فالجميع هنا أكن لهم الإعزاز والتقدير والإحترام .

- *لم أكن مُجبراً على الرد على هذه المشاركة ولم أكن أنتظر منك تصريحاً أو إذناً لأرد ولا يملك أحد أن يمنع غيره من حق الرد ، لكن إنهائك للحوار أمر يسرني لأنه اصبح مراء لاخير فيه .*

بالمناسبة وهذا ليس تهديد كعادتك في تفسير الكلمات على هواك "لو عدت للرد عليك مرة أخرى سيختلف أسلوبي كلياً وأعتقد أنه سوف يزعجك جداً" لأن البحث في الماضي عن التناقض في الرأي أمر في غاية السهولة .

دمت ودام الجميع بخير

----------


## اليمامة

صباح الخير عليكم..
يارب أغفر له ..وأحسن مثواه..وتولاه برحمتك..
يارب أدعوك إن توفيته فلا تتوفاه حزينا ..مهموما لما جرى..
وأن يموت فى مصر عزيزا..كريما..كما يتمنى..
....
الحقيقة أنا مع الصوت اللى بينادى بتكريمه..وخاصة بعد ما تحقق لنا الكثير مما سعينا له..
إن كانت أخطاءه موجودة..فله محاسن أيضا نستطيع أن نتذكرها الآن عوضا عن الآلام والحسابات..وخاصة فى بواكير حكمه..
نحن أهل للتسامح والمغفرة طوال عمرنا..
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

نسيت أن أتكلم عن المدعو عبد الرحمن يوسف القرضاوي ، فإن كان قال فعلاً لسبب أو لآخر أنه لم يتشيع ، فقد قال أيضاً قصائد كثيرة تؤكد أنه تشيع والأمرين ظاهرين ، وخبر أنه تشيع إنتشر بين الكثير من الفقهاء وليس على لساني ...
دمتم بخير

----------


## اليمامة

الأستاذ الفاضل ..ابراهيم صالح
الأستاذ الفاضل.. عصام علم الدين..

أرجو أن تكونا فى خير حال..

أتابع معكم السجال الدائر..والحوار الذى مازلت أراه حتى اللحظة فى إطار ممارسة الديمقراطية..وممارسة الديمقراطية..تلك العبارة أعتقد أننا يجب أن نستوعبها جيدا ونتفهمها ونتفهم ما قد ينتج عنها من احتكاكات مقبولة وطفيفة فى الإطار المحترم هذا لأنها ستكون ربما النهج الذى نريد لبلادنا أن تصبح وتسير عليه..ممارسة الديمقراطية على النحو الإيجابى وهذا يستلزم منا النّفَس الطويل..والصبر..والهدوء أحيانا وقت اللزوم فى محاولة للمهادنة والمفاوضة..والتفكير..والإعتراف أعتقد بالخطأ ليس عيبا إطلاقا ..والتراجع عنه فى الوقت المناسب هو قمة التحضر..فالرجوع للحق أمر فى أساس عقيدتنا ومن حسن الخلق..كما أن إحتواء كل منا للآخر والتسامح عن بعض الزلات لهو من جوهر الثقافة الإسلامية التى سبقت كلمة الديمقراطية بمراحل..

ولهذا أنا أرى فى الحوار محمل إيجابى حتى الآن ومحاولة لتقريب وجهات النظر والنقاش حول أمور ستعود علينا بالإفادة الكاملة إن شاء الله..بعيدا عن محاولات للمزايدة أو الإنتقاص أو حتى الكشف..أنتما أساتذتنا الأجلاء هنا..وقد تعودنا منكم على التغاضى عن الأمور التى لا طائل من ورائها ولن تحقق لنا أى شىء سوى إختلافات ليست ذات قيمة وليست مهمة على الإطلاق..

أرى من وجهة نظرى الخاصة أن الإطار الذى يتوجب علينا أن لا نخرج عنه هو إحترام كل منا للآخر ووجهة نظره الكاملة ..دون مزايدات ولو فى الخفاء عن مدى إخلاص أو وطنية أى منا..كلنا لاشك نحب مصر..وإن إختلفت الطرق أو التعابير أو حتى النظم والأساليب..والثورات...فهل يمكن أن نحتمل بعضنا قليلاً !

أشكركما وتقبلا خالص تحياتى..
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

كلمة أخيرة
أرجو ممن عهد الطعن والسب والقذف في البطل الرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك ، أرجو منه أن يستمر في ذلك من كل قلبه وعليه أن يزيد في ويبالغ ، فالرجل بين يدي الله ويحتاج من حسناتكم الكثير ويحتاج أيضاً أن يضع عليكم من سيئاته ....
آللهم تغمده بمغفرتك ورحمتك وفضلك فأنت أرحم الراحمين آللهم آمين

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أخى الحبيب عصام
> إسمح لى أن أذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك بأن أشكر النظام الفاسد على أنه تمادى فى فساده وطغيانه
> فلولا ذلك ما خرج المارد الشعبى من قمقمه
> فشكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذه الثورة سواء عن وطنية أو عمالة


*الأخ الحبيب أحمد ناصر*

*الشكر والحمد لله رب العالمين*
*فسبحانه وتعالى قد أعمى بصيرتهم من بعد ماعميت بصائرهم*
*وأخل عقولهم من بعد ما فسدت ضمائرهم*
*فكان تخبطهم وحيرتهم وصدمتهم 
زخماً شديداً أعطى للثوره العظيمه دفعه كانت في حاجه إليها*
*فسبحان مسبب الأسباب*
*ومع ذلك أوافقك وأتوجه بالشكر لكل من ساهم في هذه الثوره 
سواء عن وطنيه أو عماله
وإن كنت مُصر على أنها ثوره مصريه خالصه
بس مش مشكله إننا نشكر كل الدنيا على نسائم الحريه 
التي بدأت تملأ جوانب مصر 
وبدأ يتنسمها كل مصري فوق أرض الوطن أو خارجه
**وهنيئاً لك ولي ولكل الشعب المصري الحر هذا النصر العظيم*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> نسيت أن أتكلم عن المدعو عبد الرحمن يوسف القرضاوي ، فإن كان قال فعلاً لسبب أو لآخر أنه لم يتشيع ، فقد قال أيضاً قصائد كثيرة تؤكد أنه تشيع والأمرين ظاهرين ، وخبر أنه تشيع إنتشر بين الكثير من الفقهاء وليس على لساني ...
> دمتم بخير


حضرتك مصمم ياستاذ ابراهيم ان عبد الرحمن يوسف تشيع رغم ان الخبر عار تماما من الصحه وشواهدك علي تشيعه انما هو بابيات شعريه 
الحقيقه اني يمكن اعيد في هذه النقطه بالتحديد ..لاننا يجب ان نتقي الشبهات والانترنت اليوم صار وسيله اعلاميه اكبر كثيرا عن ذي قبل 
والخبر فيه ينتشر بسرعه النار في الهشيم ..ولذا وجب علي الجميع في امور حساسه مثل هذه ان نتقي الشبهات 
يااخي الكريم .. 
تلك اشاعه خرجت عنادا او نكايه في الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي حين كان الوحيد الذي لاينهر الشيعه او يعاديهم وقال احاورهم اولا 
وبالفعل تم الحوار ولكنهم ابو الحوار والتفاهم فاعلن الدكتور يوسف بان هؤلاء لاامل في اصلاحهم الا اذا اراد الله 
فردو بان ابنه ...تشيع ..وانه علي مذهب وعقيده الشيعه ..وهم كاذبون فيما ذهبو حيث ان القرضاوي نفسه نفي هذا 
وعبد الرحمن يوسف نفي هذا .. 
من المستحيل ان احكم علي عقيده شخص جراء مايقوله من شعر اللهم الا اذا اعلن صراحه عن تنصره او تهوده 
لان الشاعر هذا انما هو رجل يسبح في خياله ..يفول ماينتهي اليه حلمه ..
انهم من يقول الله عنهم تلك الحقيقه 
( والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون ..الم تر انهم في كل واد يهيمون وانهم يقولون مالا يفعلون ) 
**
احمد شوقي قال يوما ( رمضان ولي هاتها ياساقي ..مشتاقه تسعي الي مشتاق ) 
قيل عن شوقي وقتها بان شبه المسلمين بالسكاري ..وان رمضان كالخمر ..وان العباده في رمضان كالسكر في الخمور 
فرد عليهم بالايات القرانيه المكتوبه عاليه ....فلم ينطق احد 
لم يكفر احد شوقي ..ولم يشكك في عقيدته .. 
**
نزار قباني 
شطحاته اكثر من تعد او تحصي 
وكان يؤاخذ عليه مايقال ..ولكن لاتشكيك في ذمته او دينه 
** 
اننا لو حاسبنا كل شاعر علي مايقوله بالحرف الواحد ..فاننا نكون بصدد تكفير او التشكيك في الشعراء والادباء 
وتلك ماساه اخري ..لان الدين والعقيده مقرها القلب ..
** 
ذات مره ذهب علي ابن ابي طالب ( علي مااذكر ) في غزوه من الغزوات ويقاتل كافرا 
فما ان تمكن من هذا الكافر وهم ان يضربه بالسيف ..فقال الكافر ( اشهد ان لااله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله ) 
ومع ذلك قتله سيدنا علي ..فوصل هذا الي رسول الله فغضب ..وسال عليا فقال علي " 
انما قالها اتقاءا للقتل .. 
فغضب النبي وقال له ( اشققت عن قلبه ) 

ونحن لم نشقق عن قلب عباد الله حتي نقول عن هذا شيعي وهذا نصراني وهذا سني ..وهذا درزي 
الا اذا اعلن الشخص صراحه عن مكنون عقيدته ..

تحياتي

----------


## ابن البلد

شعب ميدان التحرير المحترم 
 :: 

ساب كل حاجه ومسك في الراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان

----------


## اليمامة

> شعب ميدان التحرير المحترم 
> 
> 
> ساب كل حاجه ومسك في الراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان


والله لو عايز الحق
أنا أصلا موش موافقة على الكلام دا ولا التهريج دا
واننا نعمل من الرجل مادة ولو حتى للفكاهة
من حيث المبدأ يعنى..برفض الإسفاف والإستخفاف بالطريقة دى
هى دى برضو خفة دم؟
موش عارفة الحقيقة
بس يظهر أنا دمى تقيل أوى
مساء الفل

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

عملو جروب كبير للاعتذار له .. علي الفيس بوك
وهو يستحق الاعتذار ونامل منه ان يقبله 
ومن سخر منه يستحق اللوم الشديد

----------


## اليمامة

> عملو جروب كبير للاعتذار له .. علي الفيس بوك
> وهو يستحق الاعتذار ونامل منه ان يقبله 
> ومن سخر منه يستحق اللوم الشديد


سبحان الله يا محمد
بسأل نفسى..طب كان لازمته ايه السخرية منه
واحنا مانعرفوش أصلا
بجد محتاجين نتغير شوية يا جماعة
ونغير بعض أفكارنا
زى احترام أى إنسان مهما كان
كبير..صغير..
مهم..أو موش مهم
بسيط أو غنى
نعرفه أو منعرفوش
معانا أو ضدنا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> صباح الخير عليكم..
> يارب أغفر له ..وأحسن مثواه..وتولاه برحمتك..
> يارب أدعوك إن توفيته فلا تتوفاه حزينا ..مهموما لما جرى..
> وأن يموت فى مصر عزيزا..كريما..كما يتمنى..
> ....
> الحقيقة أنا مع الصوت اللى بينادى بتكريمه..وخاصة بعد ما تحقق لنا الكثير مما سعينا له..
> إن كانت أخطاءه موجودة..فله محاسن أيضا نستطيع أن نتذكرها الآن عوضا عن الآلام والحسابات..وخاصة فى بواكير حكمه..
> نحن أهل للتسامح والمغفرة طوال عمرنا..


مساء البقلاوة يا ندى
اسمحيلي .. السيد الرئيس السابق ليس بطل 
ولا يستحق التكريم ..
انا متعاطفة معاه بس مش لدرجة تكريمه ابدا 
لو عاوز ينهي حياته بشرف فعلا يوصي زوجته واولاده _اللصوص_ بإعادة اموالنا المنهوبة 
وقتها يمكن يستحق شيئا من التكريم 
اما ما يفعله الإعلام النظامي السابق من محاولات كسب تعاطف الشعب تجاه الرئيس السابق 
فده عشان ننسى حقنا ونقول بقى المسامح كريم ويروح بفلوسه اللي اخدها مننا مش مهم احنا طيبين وبنسامح
حقنا لازم يرجع حتى لو مسامحينه كشخص فده مش معناه اننا مسامحين في حقوقنا و مش معناه اننا نمجده كبطل

----------


## اليمامة

> مساء البقلاوة يا ندى
> اسمحيلي .. السيد الرئيس السابق ليس بطل 
> ولا يستحق التكريم ..
> انا متعاطفة معاه بس مش لدرجة تكريمه ابدا 
> لو عاوز ينهي حياته بشرف فعلا يوصي زوجته واولاده _اللصوص_ بإعادة اموالنا المنهوبة 
> وقتها يمكن يستحق شيئا من التكريم 
> اما ما يفعله الإعلام النظامي السابق من محاولات كسب تعاطف الشعب تجاه الرئيس السابق 
> فده عشان ننسى حقنا ونقول بقى المسامح كريم ويروح بفلوسه اللي اخدها مننا مش مهم احنا طيبين وبنسامح
> حقنا لازم يرجع حتى لو مسامحينه كشخص فده مش معناه اننا مسامحين في حقوقنا و مش معناه اننا نمجده كبطل


يا بت اتهدى ..
موش كفاية واكلة بقلاوة أمبارح
بتطالبى بحقك
يا سارة دى نقرة ودى نقرة
يعنى التكريم يا سارة من وجهة نظرك مشروط برجوع الفلوس
لإما يرجع لإما مانكرموش؟
ولو رجع الفلوس نكرمه؟
طب ما بلاش نكرمه أحسن وأشرف فى الحالتين..
يا حبيبتى التكريم دا عفو..وفضل مننا 
وربنا بيسامح وبيعفو..
والعفو والفضل لا يقترن بشىء ولا بمقابل
أنا كلامى موش معناه انى تخليت عن الفلوس
الفلوس دى أمرها مافيهوش كلام
ومموش منى ولا منك
فيه ناس أكبر وعلى مستوى وطنى ودولى هاترجع الفلوس وهاتدور عليها
تقريبا الموضوع بيخص الأعراف والحقوق الدولية
هو تقريبا بيموت يا سارة
وفى لحظات الموت ما أشدنا للتسامح
تفتكرى هو حاليا فاكر فلوس
أنا شخصيا مسامحاه سوار رجعهم أو مرجعهومش
ومطمنة ان فيه ناس مخصصة للمسائل دى هاترجع الفلوس بتاعة بلدنا
مساء العسل بتاع البقلاوة
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا بت اتهدى ..
> موش كفاية واكلة بقلاوة أمبارح
> بتطالبى بحقك
> يا سارة دى نقرة ودى نقرة
> يعنى التكريم يا سارة من وجهة نظرك مشروط برجوع الفلوس
> لإما يرجع لإما مانكرموش؟
> ولو رجع الفلوس نكرمه؟
> طب ما بلاش نكرمه أحسن وأشرف فى الحالتين..
> يا حبيبتى التكريم دا عفو..وفضل مننا 
> ...


مش عارفة يا ندى كل اما اقول يتكرم ويدفن في بلده 
افتكر اللي ماتوا في العبارات دون تكريم 
افتكر الشهداء 
افتكر اللي ماتوا بالمبيدات والأكل المسطرن
افتكر اللي ماتوا من الجوع 
افتكر اللي اتعذبوا واغتصبوا في السجون 
مش عارفة يا ندى ..والله ما عارفة

----------


## اليمامة

> مش عارفة يا ندى كل اما اقول يتكرم ويدفن في بلده 
> افتكر اللي ماتوا في العبارات دون تكريم 
> افتكر الشهداء 
> افتكر اللي ماتوا بالمبيدات والأكل المسطرن
> افتكر اللي ماتوا من الجوع 
> افتكر اللي اتعذبوا واغتصبوا في السجون 
> مش عارفة يا ندى ..والله ما عارفة


عارفة انه مؤلم جدا وصعب
بس خلينى أقولك يا سارة
دا اللى حصل فى حياته بكل ما فيها من جرم ارتكبه فى حقنا
وكانت النهاية اننا سيلناه وخليناه يتنحى
يعنى المفترض اننا لغينا اللى فات بنتيجتنا الأخيرة
وموش عايزين نرجع لورا نفتكر
ومقصدش إلغاء..أنا بقصد نحاول ننسى جراحنا
ونؤمن ان طبيعة المرحلة دى كان ليها ضحايا
دفعالإصلاح المهول الغير متوقع اللى مصر عمرها ما شافته
يعنى خلينا نؤمن بعدالة ربنا
وبعدين يا ستى سيبيه 
خلى الفلوس تنفعه دلوقتى
دا أشد عذاب يا سارة
ياترى هايعمل بيها ايه
وهايلحق يسرفها
واساسا هاتجيب الوبال عليهم
بصى..
أى حاجة من عهدة بصراحة ربنا يغنينا عنها
ولو جت خير وبركة
احنا فى الأحوال عايزين نبنى بلدنا على مستوى البنية التحتية والفوقية وعلى المستوى الإجتماعى بالخصوص من أول وجديد
البلد محتاجة كتير..إجتماعيا..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> عارفة انه مؤلم جدا وصعب
> بس خلينى أقولك يا سارة
> دا اللى حصل فى حياته بكل ما فيها من جرم ارتكبه فى حقنا
> وكانت النهاية اننا سيلناه وخليناه يتنحى
> يعنى المفترض اننا لغينا اللى فات بنتيجتنا الأخيرة
> وموش عايزين نرجع لورا نفتكر
> ومقصدش إلغاء..أنا بقصد نحاول ننسى جراحنا
> ونؤمن ان طبيعة المرحلة دى كان ليها ضحايا
> دفعالإصلاح المهول الغير متوقع اللى مصر عمرها ما شافته
> ...


عندك حق ..
بلدنا محتاجة شغل كتييييييير اوي 
قريت مقالة إمبارح في أحد المواقع لمدونة اسمها سماح صادق
زعلت اوي .. بس كمان تحمست اوي للشغل 
ربنا يقوينا .. اقريها وقولي رأيك 
بعنوان .. متحرش في ميدان التحرير !



> انفجرت صديقتي باكية تحكي لي أن شخصاً تحرش بها في ميدان  التحرير، بعد يوم واحد فقط من رحيل مبارك وأثناء حضورها لحفل فريق بلاك  تيما والذي أمتلأ بمن أسمتهم العيال السيس و"الكابلز" المحتفلين بعيد الحب  والذين ناموا طوال أيام الثورة والذين ظهروا فجأة اليوم فقط. ما شعرته في صوتها أن مشكلتها الكبرى هي استباحة حرمة هذا  المكان الذي اعتبرته لأيام طويلة مقدساً، مشكلتها كانت في إفاقتها من  الحلم الجميل واكتشافها أن المدينة الفاضلة مازالت تحبل بالمتحرشين وتلد  أنصاف الرجال. صديقتي نفسها هي التي كانت تحكي لي منذ عدة أيام عن  تجربتها في الميدان وكأنها قد دخلت الجنة، وتصف الاحترام الشديد لحرمة  المكان والذي أجبر الجميع رغم الزحام الأشد ألا يحدث حادث تحرش واحد ولم  يمسها أي شخص. كان تقول عنه "المكان الأكثر أماناً في مصر" حتى أدمنت  الذهاب إليه بل وتجرأت وقتلت خوفها وباتت فيه وسط الآخرين. سألتها عن رد فعلها فأجابتني بأنها وبخت الشاب وتركت له  الميدان كله وعادت إلى البيت، وهنا بدأت ثورتي أنا.. كيف تركتيه؟ لماذا لم  تصفعيه على وجهه وتصرخي وتستنجدي بالناس ليعاقبوه؟ كيف تركتيه وذهبت بلا  عقاب ليتحرش بفتاة أخرى؟ الميدان لك أنت ولكل إنسان محترم وليس للمتحرشين  وأشباه الرجال. والآن لم أستطع أن أنام قبل أن أكتب رسالتي هذي إلى كل  الحالمين بالغد، المرابطين في الميدان أو حتى المجاهدين بقلوبهم.. لا تظنوا  أن مصر الآن مدينة فاضلة بالفعل، وأنه برحيل رأس الأفعى قد رحل الفساد وكل  ماهو سلبي... مع الأسف لا. فغداً تعود الحياة الطبيعية وستكون المفاجأة المؤلمة، أن  مصر بالكاد قد تغيرت، هذا إذا كانت قد تغيرت أصلا، سيرتشي المرتشي وسيتحرش  المتحرش وسيسرق السارق. ولو تغير فينا 10 ملايين فهناك 72 مليون لم يتغيروا  بعد، ويجب أن نقودهم للتغيير. قلت لصديقتي إن العيال السيس والشباب قليل الأدب لم  يتغيروا. في الحقيقة التي تغيرت هي أنت، والدرس المستفاد من الثورة ليس  رحيل مبارك وتحول الناس في مصر إلى ملائكة، ولكنه فهمنا الآن أن لنا حقوقا  يجب أن ندافع عنها ونأخذها. جسدك هو حقك، ملكك وحدك. ما الذي ستفعلينه لو مد شخص يده  إلى حقيبتك وسرق نقودك أو موبايلك؟ هل ستكتفين بتوبيخه؟ قالت لي: لا. قلت  لها: وأيهم أهم مالك أم جسدك؟ قالت: جسدي. قلت لها: بعد اليوم لا تسمحي لأي  شخص بسرقته.. كنت سأنصحك بالصمت لو كنت وحيدة في شارع مظلم لأنه أقوى منك  جسديا وقد يأذيكي، لكن في وسط الناس، وخاصة في ميدان التحرير، كان يجب أن  يعلو صوتك،لأنه الأقوى، لأنه صوت الحق. الفرق بين مصر قبل 25 يناير وما بعدها ليس في رحيل  الفساد، فما زالت أذنابه بيننا. الفرق الحقيقي هو اكتشافنا لقوتنا وقوة  صوتنا في المطالبة بالحق، في بلد اختلط فيها الحق بالباطل. يجب أن يتعلم  أصحاب الحق أن يكون صوتهم عالياً وألا يخشوا في حقوقهم لومة لائم. الحقوق تأخذ ولا تعطى؛ لذلك خذوا حقوقكم وطالبوا بها  ودافعوا عنها ضد الفساد. هذا هو الوقت الذي يجب أن تنفذوا فيه حديث "من رأى  منكم منكراً فليغيره..". وبخوا من يرمي زبالته في شوارع تعبتم في نظافتها، وحاربوا  كل فاسد يحاول سرقة وطن استرجعتموه بدماء الشهداء، أصرخوا في كل متحرش  وأصفعوا كل من يلوث صورة جميلة لشارع آمن في مخيلتكم. *لا تسمحوا لأحد أن يسرق فرحتكم!* *لا تسمحوا لأحد أن يسرق أحلامكم!* *لا تسمحوا لأحد أن يسرق ثورتكم!*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ياتري كان ايه راي علماء الدين في الثوره 
وياتري لما بيكون علي المحك ..ياتري مين فيهم بيختار الحق حتي لو كان فيه هلاكه ومين فيهم بيختار المهادنه والتهدئه السلبيه 

ياريت تقرأو المقال ده حتي نعرف احد ابطال التحرير : 

قطب العربي

كانت أسعد لحظات حياتى حين استمعت لنبأ استقالة الرئيس مبارك وأنا واقف أمام قصر العروبة مساء الجمعة ضمن عشرات الألوف الذين قدموا من التحرير ومناطق أخرى، بعد أن قطعنا عشرين كيلو متر تقريبا سيرا على الأقدام استغرقت حوالى ساعتين من الوقت بسبب بعض الوقوف فى الطريق لتجميع إعداد جديدة.

ما إن أعلن الخبر السعيد حتى شاهدت الداعية الدكتور صفوت حجازى محمولا على الأعناق يهتف " الشعب خلاص اسقط النظام" ، ولم تكن هذه المرة الأولى التى يهتف فيها صفوت حجازى محمولا على الأعناق، فقد شاهدته طوال أيام الثورة فى ميدان التحرير يطوف الميدان بأرجائه المختلفة داعيا لإسقاط النظام، وداعيا للتغيير والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية، ومقدما نموذجا للدعاة المجاهدين الذين رأوا أن من واجباتهم الشرعية قيادة الجماهير فى مواجهة الظلم والجور، كيف لا وهو يحفظ جيدا قول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم " أفضل الجهاد كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر"، وعملا بهذا الحديث النبوى قضى حجازى أيام الثورة كاملة ليلا ونهارا بين الثوار فى الميدان، ولم يكتف بحفز الهمم عبر الهتافات، بل إنه كان فى طليعة المتصدين للهجمة البربرية بالجمال والبغال رغم أن الكثيرين حاولوا منعه ودفعه إلى الصفوف الخلفية خشية عليه، وكان لوقفته تلك أثر قوى فى رفع الروح المعنوية للثوار الذين تصدوا لتلك الغزوة وردوها صاغرة بعد أن غنموا خيولهم وجمالهم، ولا يمكن أن نسى ذلك الشهيد الذى لا أعرف اسمه والذى أفتاه الشيخ صفوت بأنه لو قتل فسيكون شهيدا، وبمجرد سماعه الفتوى هب ذلك الشهيد البطل لمواجهة الغزاة بكل قوته ولم يعد إلا شهيدا.

لم يقتصر عمل الدكتور صفوت على الهتاف أو المشاركة فى مواجهة الغزاة بل إنه كان صاحب الفضل فى فتح آفاق جديدة ومؤثرة أجبرت النظام على التراجع السريع، وكان ذلك حين تمكن مع مجموعة من الشباب من التسلل إلى محيط مجلسى الشعب والشورى ومجلس الوزراء، وهو ما فتح الباب للمئات لينضموا إلى هذه الثغرة ليحكم الثوار قبضتهم تماما على المكان ويجبروا مجلس الوزراء على نقل اجتماعاته إلى مدينة نصر، ويجبروا نواب مجلسى الشعب والشورى على الهرب سريعا من أبواب جانبية، وكانت قمة العطاء للشيخ صفوت هو قيادته لمظاهرة كبيرة إتجهت نحو قصر العروبة رغم أن القيادات الميدانية الأخرى فى التحرير لم تكن تحبذ مثل هذه المغامرة حقنا للدماء التى يمكن أن تسيل فى مواجهة مؤكدة مع الحرس الجمهورى وهى المواجهة التى نجانا الله منها.

حافظ الدكتور صفوت حجازى على جرأته ورباطة جأشه حتى آخر لحظة، حيث كان على رأس الفريق الذى رفض مغادرة الميدان قبل أن يستجيب الجيش فعلا لا قولا لمطالب الثوار ويلتزم بجدول زمنى محدد لتنفيذ المطالب وهو ما حدث فعلا بصدور بيان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عصر الأحد بحل مجلسى الشعب والشورى وتعليق العمل بالدستور وتحديد مدة ستة أشهر فقط للمجلس العسكرى.

لم أستطع أن أمنع نفسى من كتابة هذه الكلمات عن داعية قدم نموذجا مختلفا للدعاة المجاهدين رغم أنه قد يغضب من مثل هذه الكلمات وقد يرى أنها تنقص من ثواب عمله الذى أراده خالصا لوجه الله، ولكن حق الشعب أن يعرف مثل هذه النماذج التى ضحت كثيرا ولم تنل حقها من التقدير الذى أقله أن يتم ضم اسم الدكتور صفوت حجازى إلى المجلس الذى تم تشكيلة لدعم الثورة.

----------


## اليمامة

مقال حلو جدا فعلا ومنطقى
ودا اللى بقوله أحيانا فى وسط كلامى
إن الإصلاح هايبقى تقدمى..موش مرة واحدة
المرتشيين والفاسدين هايقعوا بقوتنا احنا يا سارة.
بقوة الشرفاء والشجعان
وخاصة لما الفاسدين دول يفهموا اننا موش هانسكت عليهم
من الناس اللى ما بيخافوش وممكن يضحوا زى الناس اللى ماتت..
الفساد موجود وموش هاتبقى مصر مجتمع ماحصلشى
صدقينى فى أحسن الحالات هايبقى فيه فساد..
طبيعى جدا..دى صور الحياة اللى بتدفعنا للتغير والأحسن والتعلم
لكن الأهم اننا فعلا نقوم بواجبنا ومنخافش..
وهانقدر طبعا بالتدريج وبالوقت نقلل جدا من الفساد
وخاصة لما الناس هاتعرف أنها بتحترم وبتاخد حقوقها والبلد بتاعتهم والفلوس بتتوزع بعدالة..
مفيش خوف فى الحق والمبدأ مهما كان..
مفيش حاجة اسمها خوف..
بصى يا سارة..المديرة بتاعتى سيدة محترمة وطيبة ولكن..
بتخاف منى جدا..وأنا متأكدة انه موش خوف..
دا تقدير واحترام وبتعبر عن كدا أدام كل رؤساءها فى عدم وجودى
دا لأنى موش بسكت على الخطأ اللى أنا شايفاه..موش بهجومية ولا باستعلاء
ولكن بأدب وبذوق وبسياسة تعليمية مدروسة بالفطرة..وبحب كمان..
أنا لا خفت ولا قلت دى مديرتى وكلام كدا
أنا بحترم قراراتها ووجودها ولكنى ما بسكتش على المخالفات الصريحة اللى بكامل وعيها..
والنتيجة ان المجتمع والله بيتحسن ..
مسألة متعبة طبعا ولكن العائد يستحق لبلدك..
هانقول ياااااه
واحد بس هايغير
واحد بيجر التانى ورا التالت والدفع بيحصل
وواحد ورا واحد ورا واحد يعمل اللى عليه هانعمل بنية كبيرة..
اللى هايسكت على خطأ فى أى حتة دلوقتى بجد ميبقاش وطنى ولا أى حاجة خالص..
ويعتبر بيخون بلده..
عايزين نتعاهد نقف مع الحق من أقل الأشياء لأكبرها
هى دى مثاليات واللا أصلا فى عمق الدين بتاعنا اللى بيطالبنا مانسكتش عن الحق ؟
ياريت بجد نشحذ معنوياتنا ونعرف كلنا ان مصر اتغيرت وبتتغير
وبقول كدا لأن لسه فيه ناس كتيرة موش مؤمنة أو مغيبة أو بتقول عادى
وموش متخيلة اللى حصل..وأصلا موش قد المسئولية التاريخية دى ولا الدفع دا ولا شايفين فى نفسهم حاجة..فيه حاجات والله بتبقى متخيلينها فى الأحلام وبتحصل وبتتحقق..مين كانيصدق اللى حصل..طب فاكرة لما الأستاذ معتزعمل موضوع عقبالنا..الأمس القريب..طب عقبال الباقيين بقى يا أستاذ معتز  :: 
ودا بالضبط زى ما هما ماكانوش مصدقين ولا متخيلين إن الشعب قال لهم مرة لأ
مشكلتهم إنهم مكانوش متصورين ولا مصدقين عنيهم بعنجهيتهم وشعورهم بالعظمة إن الشعب بيقول " الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام "
وعلشان كدا جابوا البلطجية والجمال والخيول يهشوهم ..فاكرينها لعبة وشوية الناس دول جبناء وهيخافوا ويخرسوا
لغاية ما مات اللى مات وحتى البآن فيهم اللى بيضحك علينا
البنت كانت غلطانة طبعا لما سابت الحقير دا ومشيت
ولكن لسه الصحوة بتحصل
والناس بتتخلص من الخووف
يللا عايزين كلنا ننسف حمامنا القديم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طب فاكرة لما الأستاذ معتزعمل موضوع عقبالنا..الأمس القريب..طب عقبال الباقيين بقى يا أستاذ معتز


 :: 

آه والله انا لسة كنت بفتكر امبارح حتى انا قلتله طبعا عقبالنا بس صعب عشان مصر كبيرة  :: 
عقبال الباقيين بقى يا استاذ معتز  :: 

بس برضو
يرجع الفلوس نكرموووه مش هيرجعها مش هنكرموووه  :Girl (13):

----------


## اليمامة

*" أفضل الجهاد كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر"*

مؤمنة بيها تماما يا محمد..وبدون فصال الحقيقة..
موقف علماء الدين كان يعنى بطىء شوية من وجهة نظرى
ولكن دا كان فئوى فى المجتمع..
فى كل فئات المجتمع كان فيه المناهضين
يمكن الطيبين منهم ماكنوش مصدقين فعلا إن الأمور هاتوصل لكدا..
ولكن الحقيقة عند علماء اليدن اللى حرفوا وغيروا لمجرد أهداف دنيوية وأنظمة..وقفت كتير
لأن دا غير متوقع ولا مقبول منهم خالص..
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> صباح الخير عليكم..
> يارب أغفر له ..وأحسن مثواه..وتولاه برحمتك..
> يارب أدعوك إن توفيته فلا تتوفاه حزينا ..مهموما لما جرى..
> وأن يموت فى مصر عزيزا..كريما..كما يتمنى..
> ....
> الحقيقة أنا مع الصوت اللى بينادى بتكريمه..وخاصة بعد ما تحقق لنا الكثير مما سعينا له..
> إن كانت أخطاءه موجودة..فله محاسن أيضا نستطيع أن نتذكرها الآن عوضا عن الآلام والحسابات..وخاصة فى بواكير حكمه..
> نحن أهل للتسامح والمغفرة طوال عمرنا..


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ياتري كان ايه راي علماء الدين في الثوره 
> وياتري لما بيكون علي المحك ..ياتري مين فيهم بيختار الحق حتي لو كان فيه هلاكه ومين فيهم بيختار المهادنه والتهدئه السلبيه 
> 
> ياريت تقرأو المقال ده حتي نعرف احد ابطال التحرير : 
> 
> قطب العربي
> 
> كانت أسعد لحظات حياتى حين استمعت لنبأ استقالة الرئيس مبارك وأنا واقف أمام قصر العروبة مساء الجمعة ضمن عشرات الألوف الذين قدموا من التحرير ومناطق أخرى، بعد أن قطعنا عشرين كيلو متر تقريبا سيرا على الأقدام استغرقت حوالى ساعتين من الوقت بسبب بعض الوقوف فى الطريق لتجميع إعداد جديدة.
> 
> ...


فعلا يا محمد
أنا شفت د.صفوت حجازى فى ميدان التحرير فى جمعة الرحيل
وكان محمول على الأعناق بيهتف بحماس 
وكنت ماسك إيده وبأسنده علشان يحافظ على توازنه
وبعدين أصابته نوبة من ضيق التنفس بسبب الزحام
فعملت مع مجموعة من الشباب حوله دائرة وأخذنا فى توسعتها حتى يستطيع أن يلتقط أنفاسه
وحبسنا أنفاسنا من القلق عليه وقد ناوله شاب زجاجة مياه ليرتشف منها
ثم فاجئنا بأن قام برش بعض من القطرات على بعض الشباب من باب المزاح
فضحكنا من القلب
ثم قام بإمامة الناس لصلاة العصر
لقد أعجبت كثيرا بحماسه ونسيت بعض التحفظات التى كنت آخذها عليه أحيانا
فالحقيقة هو رجل يستحق الإحترام حتى وإن لم نتفق معه فى كل ما يقوله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

:f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

:f2:

----------


## حمادو

انا يعني عايز أقول حاجة ملخبطة كده فى بعضها تعليقا على الصورة اللى حطتها مصراوية جدا.
من بعد الثورة ونتائجها وجمالها وانا بامشى فى الشارع عندي فخر رهيب جدا إنى مصري, وما باصدق أقعد فى المترو أو اشترى حاجة أو قاعد اشرب كافيه فى اي حتة علشان أكلم اي حد وأقول له انى مصري, بعدها بتبدأ الأسئلة تنهمر عليا من الناس واقعد أجاوب عليهم وشعوري بالفخر يزيد
بس فى نفس الوقت حاسس بقهر انى مش موجود فى مصر فى لحظة صنع فيها شباب مصر التاريخ بايديهم.
شئ غريب جدا أن معنى الديموقراطية الحقيقي يجي من بلد محروم من الديموقراطية والحرية.
بالتأكيد الحرية والعدل والمساواة مش هاتنزل علينا من السماء علشان ماحدش يستعجل نتائج الثورة, الموضوع ممكن ياخد سنوات عقبال ما الناس تقدر تتعامل مع بعضها بحرية وإحترام وديموقراطية ووعى, وممكن سنوات زيهم عقبال ما نلمس إختفاء الفساد إن اختفى...بس المهم ان الشباب فى مصر عملوا شئ كانوا مؤمنين بيه, وإيمانهم دا هو اللى الهب مشاعر الكرة الارضية كلها.
ومين عارف شباب مصر لسه جواهم ايه يقدروا يقدموه.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> انا يعني عايز أقول حاجة ملخبطة كده فى بعضها تعليقا على الصورة اللى حطتها مصراوية جدا.
> من بعد الثورة ونتائجها وجمالها وانا بامشى فى الشارع عندي فخر رهيب جدا إنى مصري, وما باصدق أقعد فى المترو أو اشترى حاجة أو قاعد اشرب كافيه فى اي حتة علشان أكلم اي حد وأقول له انى مصري, بعدها بتبدأ الأسئلة تنهمر عليا من الناس واقعد أجاوب عليهم وشعوري بالفخر يزيد
> بس فى نفس الوقت حاسس بقهر انى مش موجود فى مصر فى لحظة صنع فيها شباب مصر التاريخ بايديهم.
> شئ غريب جدا أن معنى الديموقراطية الحقيقي يجي من بلد محروم من الديموقراطية والحرية.
> بالتأكيد الحرية والعدل والمساواة مش هاتنزل علينا من السماء علشان ماحدش يستعجل نتائج الثورة, الموضوع ممكن ياخد سنوات عقبال ما الناس تقدر تتعامل مع بعضها بحرية وإحترام وديموقراطية ووعى, وممكن سنوات زيهم عقبال ما نلمس إختفاء الفساد إن اختفى...بس المهم ان الشباب فى مصر عملوا شئ كانوا مؤمنين بيه, وإيمانهم دا هو اللى الهب مشاعر الكرة الارضية كلها.
> ومين عارف شباب مصر لسه جواهم ايه يقدروا يقدموه.


عارف يا حمادو ..
كنت بكلم صاحبتي من شوية وبنقول اننا كنا عارفين إن مصر فيها فساد
بس معتقدناش انها كان بالجبروت و الإنتشار ده 
بس احنا الإتنين كنا متفقين على حاجة كمان 
اتفقنا على اننا هنتعب ونتعب ونتعب مش عشان نلمس نتائج 
لكن احنا هنعمل ده عان اولادنا مستقبلا 
خالو وهوا نازل المظاهرات ماما بتسأله طب انت نازل ليه ؟
قال لماما انا نازل عشان الولاد دول .. خايف على ولادي وولادك من اللي جاي

----------


## شجرة الزناب

نحن مع الاصلاح ولكن ضد الاساءه او اهانة الرئيس لذلك ندعو كل مصرى أصيل يرفض الاهانه التى وجهت لرئيسه التى لاتتناسب وأخلاق المصريين ووفائهم وعدم انكارهم للجميل أن ينضم لنا فى مسيرة الجمعه ان شاء الله لتكريم الرئيس بعد صلاة الجمعه عند مسجد مصطفى محمود لكى نكرم رئيسنا ونرد اعتباره أمام العالم فنحن شعب له أخلاق ومبادئه وأصوله التى تعود عليها

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> نحن مع الاصلاح ولكن ضد الاساءه او اهانة الرئيس لذلك ندعو كل مصرى أصيل يرفض الاهانه التى وجهت لرئيسه التى لاتتناسب وأخلاق المصريين ووفائهم وعدم انكارهم للجميل أن ينضم لنا فى مسيرة الجمعه ان شاء الله لتكريم الرئيس بعد صلاة الجمعه عند مسجد مصطفى محمود لكى نكرم رئيسنا ونرد اعتباره أمام العالم فنحن شعب له أخلاق ومبادئه وأصوله التى تعود عليها


يوم الجمعة إن شاء الله هكون في ميدان التحرير 
تكريما لشهدائنا  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> يوم الجمعة إن شاء الله هكون في ميدان التحرير 
> تكريما لشهدائنا


كان نفسى أكون معاكم..وكان نفسى أبوس صورهم وأبوس أولادهم وذويهم وأقولهم ولادكم فعلا أبطال حققوا اللى عمرنا ما كنا نتخيله..حققوا اللى ماقدرش غيرهم يحققوه من كبار السن والأجيال السابقة الأكثر خبرة..ولادكم أكثر حكمة وبراعة ووعى من أى حد كان صامت واتحمل واتحمل..صورهم فى قلوبنا بجد يا سارة..كل ما بشوفهم بتهز جدا وبترقرق الدموع من عينى بتأثر شديد..لكن صورهم المبتسمة بحس انها بتقول لنا ماتبكوش..اسعدوا..
إلى الجنة إن شاء الله..
 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> يوم الجمعة إن شاء الله هكون في ميدان التحرير 
> تكريما لشهدائنا


*أنا برضه زي أختي الفاضله مصراويه جدا
هكون يوم الجمعه بقلبي في ميدان التحرير من أجل تكريم شهدائنا*
* وليا طلب بسيط عند اللي هيروحوا ميدان مصطفى محمود*
* أنا حسبتها لقيت إن حقي كمواطن مصري - في حالة إن المبلغ المسروق بواسطة النظام السابق هو 70 مليار دولار فقط*
* هيكون تقريباً كدا مليون دولار*
* ممكن لو سمحتوا تحاولوا تردولي منهم 500 ألف وبلاش بالدولار 
خليهم بالجنيه - وكمان خليهم 200 ألف جنيه بس*
* آهو الواحد ممكن يشتريلوا بيهم جملين على بغلين وتلات حمير
ويحاول يلقط بيهم رزقه في مظاهرات الجزائر وليبيا واليمن
ماهو هناك أكيد برضه فيه حزب واطي من الممكن عقد صفقه معاه
** الموضوع بسيط خالص يعني لافته بإسمي 
تطالب بحقي في أموال البلد المنهوبه*
* ولافته تانيه - عشان اللي بيقولوا العيب كان في اللي حواليه 
مكتوب عليها*
* لا يستقيم الظل والفرع أعوج

عصام علم الدين
*

----------


## سوما

قرأيت مقالة النهادرة الصبح ,, 
وفعلا حسيت أنه سيناريو محكم جداااااااااااا ,,, والغريب انه بدأ يتنفذ فعلاً ,, ربنا يستر ..!!!
*سيناريو الثورة المضادة !

فى كل الثورات المنتصرة .. هناك ما يسمى بالثورة المضادة .. و يقوم و يخطط لها عدد من اتباع الحاكم المستبد المخلوع و المستفيدين منه و أعوانه
و أحيانا قد تنتهز الفرصة و تنجح مثلما حدث فى حالة الثورة الفرنسية فى احدى مراحلها .. و مثلما حدث فى الثورة المضادة على ثورة مصدق فى ايران عام 1951 و التى نجحت الى حد اعادة شاه ايران مرة أخرى وقتها بالشكل الذي جعل الشاه وقتها يقول ل" كيرميت روزفلت " ( ممثل المخابرات الامريكية ) :" إنني مدين بعرشي الى الله ثم الى شعبي ثم اليك " و كان صائبا فى الجزء الأخير فقط !

هذه الثورة المضادة كان لها محاولات ايضا فى تاريخ مصر , و كلنا نعرف ما حدث ايام العدوان الثلاثي على مصر ( 1956 ) عندما اجتمع عدد من الباشوات ( من أتباع النظام الملكي البائد ) ليحاولوا الاتصال بالسفارة البريطانية - اثناء الحرب و يعرضوا أنفسهم للحكم كبديل عن عهد عبد الناصر و ووصلت الاتصالات الى حد بدء الباشوات فى تشكيل حكومة من شدة ثقتهم فى انتصار بريطانيا و فرنسا و اسرائيل و سحقهم للقوات المصرية و المقاومة الشعبية فى بورسعيد , لكن ذلك لم يحدث و انقلب السحر على الساحر

و حتى فى حالة ثورة تونس .. شاهدنا كلنا اتباع نظام بن على و هم يشيعون الفوضى بعد هروبه فى الايام التى تلت السقوط لمدة شهر قبل ان تتكشف الحقيقة و يتضح ان بعض قيادات الحرس الرئاسي هم المسئولون عن هذا

و فى حالة ثورتنا هنا ... من يخطط لهذه الثورة المضادة .. ليس بالضرورة لعودة مبارك .. بل فقط لإستمرار نظام مبارك بشكل آخر اكثر تطورا او عودة بشكل جديد او ومختلف

و بالطبع لا حاجة للقول هنا السيناريو القادم ليس من قبيل التخيل المطلق ( و ستجدون بانفسكم ان الأمر اكثر تعقيدا من خيال اي شخص او قدرته على الاختلاق , مهما كان عبقريا )
بل هو اجزاء و شواهد وردت الينا مؤكدة من عدة مصادر حتى تكشفت لدينا الصورة كاملة بعد بحث مضني فى المؤشرات لنتأكد مما ورد الينا

و لا استطيع الجزم بوجوده 100 % .. و لكنني شخصيا متيقن انه حقيقي .. و لكن وجدت ان افضل ما نفعله للتأكد هو أن نقوم بعرضه عليكم
نعم .. سأعرض السيناريو تفصيليا و بعدها يكون الحكم لكم :
اذا كان هذا ممكن ؟ أو هذا صحيح ؟
هل هذا متوقع ؟

* الصورة الكاملة :
بعد نجاح الثورة و بدء حصارها لعدد من رموز و قيادات النظام و بقاء جزء منهم ينتظر المحاسبة قرر عدد منهم أن يبادر بالهجوم اتباعا لمبدأ " الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع "
و اجتمعت الضباع الجريحة على عدة طوائف متفرقة يجمعهم انهم من رجال النظام المطلوب انهاؤه :

* ضباط فى جهاز امن دولة تحركهم روح الانتقام و الخوف من المحاسبة على عهود تعذيب
* رجال مخابرات يدينون بالولاء لعمر سليمان
* رجال اعمال فاسدين معرضون للمطاردة و المحاسبة و المحاكمة
* قيادات كبرى و صغرى فى الحزب الوطني وجدوا أنه يصعب عليهم التلون فى ظل النظام الجديد و فى ظل جيل من الثوار لديه انترنت يوثق كل ما جرى و كل كلمة قالوها سابقا
* و قيادات اعلامية ( بعضها ما زال موجودا ) ينتظر اقالة بين ليلة و اخرى
* بعض المسئولين الحاليين فى الحكومة و فى مواقع حيوية ( منهم وزراء ما زالوا فى مواقعهم فى الحكومة الحالية و ينتظرون اقالتهم )

و بعد اجتماعهم , تقررت الخطة لتحقيق عدة أهداف متفاوتة المدى :
- الدفاع عن صورتهم بشكل عام و ازالة اتهاماتهم اعلاميا
- شغل الرأي العام و الثوار و الجيش عن محاسبتهم عن جرائمهم طوال سنوات فى حق الشعب المصري
- الايقاع بين قيادات القوات المسلحة و بين الثوار و افساد الروح الايجابية بينهم
- اشاعة الفوضى بشكل عام بهدف اظهار الحالة
- و ربما اذا نجح المخطط الى نهايته قد ينتهى بعودة النظام الحالى و ليس بالضرورة مبارك
.. بل قد يكون عمر سليمان أو حتى اي وجه جديد يضمن حماية اتباع النظام من المسائلة مستقبلا

و لتحقيق هذه الأهداف
بدأوا التحرك على سبعة محاور محددة و بعناية و خبرة تجمع بين خبرات سابقة كبيرة فى مجال الحشد و خبرات أخرى أمنية و استخباراتية فى مجال الحرب النفسية و فى فنون الدعاية السوداء و غيرها

هذه المحاور هي :

|| 1 || المحور الأول : عفا الله عما سلف !

ستجد كثيرا جدا من الدعوات تملأ عدد من الصحف و الفيس بوك تحمل هذا المفهوم
بحجة .. عفا الله عما سلف .. لا داعي للمحاسبة .. دعونا نبدأ صفحة جديدة .. فلننس الاحقاد
.. لتكن ثورة بيضاء للنهاية .. لنلتفت للمستقبل و لا نشغل انفسنا بالماضي
و هذه اول خطوة فى توجيه الرأي العام بعيدا عن فكرة محاسبتهم

و فى الأصل : لا تناقض ابدا بين الاعداد للمستقبل و المرحلة الانتقالية و الديمقراطية ,
و بين محاسبة رؤوس الفساد و الاجرام بشكل عادل و كامل !

.. و هو ما يوضح لك هذه الفكرة من ينشرونها و لمصلحة من ؟

و بالطبع ليس كل من يتحدث عن هذه الفكرة هو يعمل فى اطار هذا المخطط و انما قد يكون مقتنع بها أو تأثر بها اعلاميا بحسن نية و شعبنا شعب طيب و متسامح


|| 2 || المحور الثاني : زيادة عدد الاعتصامات الفئوية مع شيء من الفوضى

و يحدث هذا بالطبع مع توصيل الصورة إلى قيادات القوات المسلحة عن هذه الاعتصامات انها ( كلها ) بتحريك من الثوار ! و ليست احتجاجا على فساد او طلب لازاحتهم مثلا من مواقعهم !

و هو ما سيجعل - طبعا - القوات المسلحة تتصل تلقائيا بالثوار لتطلب منهم تهدئة وتيرة الاعتصامات .. و طبعا لن تصدق اصلا ان الثوار غير مسئولين عنها نهائيا او أنها بأى إيعاز منهم على الاطلاق .. و هو ما يجعل القيادة العسكرية تبدأ فى الضيق و نفاذ الصبر مما يفعله الثوار

و نستطيع هنا أن اؤكد بشكل جازم هنا ان اكثر من 60 % من الاعتصامات هي بإيعاز من هذا المخطط و ليس احتجاجات طبيعية و بعضها حتى مستفز جدا

و حتى نكون محددين , ستجد لها عدة سمات :
* تتسم ببعض الهمجية و الفوضى و بشكل غير سلمى التى تتناقض مع اخلاقيات الثورة فى ميدان التحرير الحضارية التى شهدناها جميعا و العالم كله
* ستكون اعتصامات سقف مطالبها مرتفع جدا جدا بشكل تعجيزي فى بعض الاحيان , و فى الاغلب تكون مالية فقط و لا تحوى اي طلبات تغيير فاسدين

* تعطل مصالح المواطنين بشكل متعمد و مضر جدا و أناني جدا بما يثير الرأي العام ضدها و ضد الثورة عموما

* و احيانا تتسم ببعض العنف بخلاف كونها سلمية من حيث تكسير مكان او رمي بعض الحجارة بشكل غريب و عجيب !

و الهدف هنا بالطبع ان تصبح الصورة فى النهاية ان الثورة دمرت الاقتصاد و دمرت مصر
و انها اشاعت الفوضى
و ان نظام مبارك كان اكثر استقرار من هذا !
و من يدرى قد تجد فى هذا المجال من يظهر و يترحم بشكل مصطنع على مبارك و ايامه هنا !

|| 3 || المحور الثالث : اثارة التعاطف حول مبارك

ويظهر ذلك فى عدد من الاخبار الغريبة التى يقوم ببثها فى بعض وسائل الاعلام مصادر "تدعى " قربها من الصورة فى منفى مبارك فى شرم الشيخ , من أخبار متتابعة
فتجد .. خبرا يتحدث عن غيبوبة لمبارك
.. و خبر يتحدث عن انه رفض مغادرة شرم الشيخ الى غيرها من البلاد " لأن هذه بلده و سيموت فيها "
و خبر آخير تجده عن انه سيؤدي العمرة و انه يوصى بدفنه فى قرب حفيده !
و حتى اخبار عن مشاجرات بين جمال و علاء ابني مبارك و ان حالته النفسية سيئة
و خبر آخر عن مجموعة تعلن تعاطفها مع مبارك تحت شعار " إحنا اسفين يا ريس "
مجموعة اخبار تلو اخبار
.. لا تعلم مصدرها و تظهر أخبار اخرى تؤكد كذبها بعدها !

فخبر الغيبوبة ياضح أنه فى اليوم الثاني المصادر الموثوقة اعلاميا تؤكد انه غير صحيح !
و خبر الحالة النفسية السيئة او الصحة المتدهورة جدا تنفيه اخبار وسائل اعلام و صحف عالمية تؤكد انه فى شرم الشيخ و يتناول الكافيار الروسي و الشيكولاتة السويسري بل و يتابع التقارير التى ما زال يرسلها له يوميا عمر سليمان و زكريا عزمي الذين ما زالا فى موقعيهما بروتوكوليا و صلاحيات عمل حتى هذه اللحظة !
و الأهم ما أكدته صحف موثوق فيها من انه يمارس حياته كأنه ( رئيس ) فى بعض الجوانب من حيث اطلاعه على تقارير سياسية عما يدور !!!!

|| 4 || المحور الرابع : تشويه صورة الثوار

و كمثال يظهر ذلك فى حملات التشويه التى ستجدونها تشوه الناشط السياسي وائل غنيم
فتارة ستجد فيديو يصفه بالماسونية و العمالة للخارج ! .. و تارة ستجد فيديو يصفه بالعمالة لأمن الدولة !

و المضحك انك ستلاحظ هنا سمات مميزة تشم فيها رائحة الوطني بإمتياز :
* السمة الأولى : انهما تهمتان متناقضتان من ذات المصدر
.. يعنى الا يذكرك هذا بمن كان يتهم الثوار بتبعيتهم لحماس و ايران و امريكا و اسرائيل ايضا !!!
.. تهمتان متناقضتان طبعا لأن الهدف واضح : تشويه فقط و ليس حوار منطقي !

* السمة الثانية : انها غبية بفجاجة !
يعنى عندما تجد واحد يقرر ان هذا ماسوني بناءا على تشابه فى حظاظة ( قد تكون موضة ) او بادج تي شيرت عادي .. فهذا تخلف و غباء يذكرنا ايضا بما رأيناه من التهمة اياها " بأنهم يأكلون وجبات كنتاكي " ايام الثورة , بينما كانت محلات الكنتاكي فى كل مصر مغلقة منذ يوم 26 يناير حفاظا على نفسها من التكسير اصلا !!!
الغباء واحد للأسف ايها السادة

|| 5 || المحور الخامس : ازالة اتهاماتهم اعلاميا

يظهر هذا فى ظهور عدد من رموز النظام و العاملين فيه مثل أحمد عز عبر قناة اخبارية ( العربية ) يعلم انها ستكون حنونة عليه فى الاسئلة بدون تعمق و انما بنظام سؤال و جواب و يظهر هذا فى مظاهرات الباشوات للشرطة تطالب بزيادة الرواتب .. و الظهور فى مظهر المطحونين و المظلومين !!!!
و الكل يعلم ان الرشاوي كانت عادة لديهم كنزوا من ورائها الكثير
( و المفارقة ان بعضهم كان يتظاهر مرتديا نظارات شمسية فاخرة او يضع سماعة بلوتوث تليفونه المحمول فى أذنه ) !!!!
و الأنكى و الاعجب هو اصرارهم على اعتبار " كل من سقطوا منهم " شهداء بقرار رسمي ضغطوا لصدوره !!!
و اذا كنت اعتبر كل العزل الذين سقطوا ضربا بالرصاص من الداخلية هم شهداء
فكيف اساوى بينهم و بين من قد يكون ربما سقط انتقاما من قتله لعشرات الشهداء او دهسهم مثلا ؟ دون تحقيق يوضح و يبين الحقيقة ؟
لكن هدف التظاهر هو ازالة اتهاماتهم اعلاميا و منع محاسبتهم

يضاف الى هذا انك لم تسمع من الوزير الحالى عن اي اخبار عن حل جهاز أمن الدولة ( اذا كانت النوايا حسنة )
او حتى اخبار عن اننا بدانا فى عزل او فرز الضباط ممن لديهم سجل اجرامي واضح و جرائم و شكاوى سابقة فى حقهم فى التعذيب و غيره ؟؟؟


|| 6 || المحور السادس : افساد العلاقة بين القوات المسلحة و بين الثوار

و ذلك عن طريق خلق استفزازات متبادلة بين القوات المسلحة و بين الثوار ,
هذا المحور قد تجده فى تشويه صورة القوات المسلحة و خلق استفزاز عن طريق تأخير الافراج عن المعتقلين السياسيين
( بواسطة رجال النظام الذين ما زالوا باقين فى امن الدولة مثلا ) و عن طريق الايقاع من الحكومة و رجالها عندما يقوموا مثلا بإلقاء مسئولية اعباء المعتصمين - بشكل متعمد - منها على اكتاف الجيش المثقلة بالاعباء اصلا
هذا المحور قد تجده في نقطة الاعتصامات المتزايدة بشكل زائد عن الحد بشكل واضح جدا و غريب
و هذا المحور قد تجده مثلا فى صفحة فيس بوك كتبنا عنها .. صفحة ( الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان ) و التى يتضح فى النهاية انها اساءة لرجل مقدم اركان حرب من رجال الجيش المصري !
( و ربما كانت هذه الصفحة فعلا دعابة بحسن نية فيمن كانوا وراء الصفحة و لكنها مثال على ما قد يمكن عمله مستقبلا فى هذا المحور )


|| 7 || المحور السابع : العودة للحكم عبر عباءة جديدة !

و هذا المحور طبعا قد ينجح فعلا و بدأوا يمهدوا له من خلال دعوة د. حسام بدراوي لتشكيل حزب جديد بإسم " حزب 25 يناير " !!!
و دعونا نتخيل هنا لو لم يكن قيادي فى الوطني وراء هذا الحزب و انما ينشئه عدد من المجهولين و يكون فى خلف الستار مجموعة اتباع النظام المخلوع يمولونه و يدعمونه بهدف الدفع من هذا الحزب الى سباق الانتخابات بوجه جديد قد يصعد الى الحكم و يحميهم من المحاسبة على الأقل

و بصفة عامة لا تثق هنا فى تلك الفترة - مهما كانت النوايا حسنة - فى اي حركة او ايا من يحمل لافتة 25 يناير
او الثورة الا ان يكون ينطوي على ثلاث سمات :
* السمة الأولى ان يكون به احدى القوى الاساسية التى قدحت شرارة الثورة ( شباب 6 ابريل - أدمين خالد سعيد - شباب حملة البرادعي )
* السمة الثانية ان يكون يأتى اما باختيار شعبي او باختيار اعضاء بناءا على اسس واضحة

و ستلاحظ فى هذا الاطار تعليقات موجهة من اشخاص ( مجهولين ) لاتعرفهم يتحدثون عن ان الثورة ليست حكرا على ( من نزلوا الميدان أو من ثاروا او من دعموا الثورة )
و ان النظام القادم ( يجب ) ان يشمل الكفاءات ايضا !!!!!
و ستلاحظ ايضا انقلابا ناعما فى تعليقات من كانوا ينشرون شتائم ضد الثوار و الآن يعلنون انهم " ايدوها من اول يوم " !

هذه المحاور و كلها ستجدها بدأ التنفيذ فيها فى الفعل و البعض ينفذ هذه المحاور بحسن نية دون ان يدرى

* سواء اعلاميا
( أمس كانت هناك حلقة من برنامج العاشرة مساءا عن الشرطة و اهمية تبرئة ساحتها و عفا الله عما سلف !
والغريب ان الضيوف من الشرطة كانوا ثلاثة ( اثنان من ضباط الشرطة و الثالث نائب مدير امن دولة سابق ! )
فى حين ان الضيف الذي يطالب بالمحاسبة بقوة و المحاكمة كان محامي فقط )

او على الانترنت .. فى فيديوهات لها اسماء على غرار ( الحقيقة وراء فلان ) ( كشف المخطط المستخدم من فلان او صفحة كذا )
او فى عدد من التعليقات لا تعرف مصدرها

اذن هذه هي محاور الخطة

|| 1 || المحور الأول : اسقاط الحساب عفا الله عما سلف !
|| 2 || المحور الثاني : زيادة عدد الاعتصامات الفئوية مع شيء من الفوضى
|| 3 || المحور الثالث : اثارة التعاطف حول مبارك
|| 4 || المحور الرابع : تشويه صورة الثوار
|| 5 || المحور الخامس : ازالة اتهاماتهم اعلاميا
|| 5 || المحور السادس : افساد العلاقة بين القوات المسلحة و بين الثوار
|| 6 || المحور السابع : العودة للحكم عبر عباءة جديدة !

ضع هذه المحاور فقط فى بالك فى الايام القادمة و تابع التعليقات على الانترنت او الاعلام و قل لي كم محور وجدته منفذا بالفعل ؟
اذا وجدتها السبعة .. فمعنى هذا ان المخطط صحيح بالفعل

لأنه تأكد من هذه القاعدة : لا يوجد ما يسمى بالصدفة أبدا فى عالم السياسة

كما قلت و أكرر

سأعرض عليكم تفصيليا و بعدها يكون الحكم لكم :
اذا كان هذا ممكن ؟ أو هذا صحيح ؟ هل هذا متوقع ؟

و الأهم هل سينجح ؟

هناك حديث شريف يؤكد ما معناه انه سيأتى زمان قد يكذب فيه الناس احيانا .. من هو صادق
و يصدق فيه الناس .. من هو كاذب

و البرت اينشتين قال :
الشيء الوحيد الضروري لانتصار الشر فى العالم ,
هو فقط : ألا يفعل الأخيار اي شيء !

لهذا اذا اقتنعت و تأكدت - مثلى - بصدقية المخطط القذر هذا فتحرك للقيام بدورك , ليس فقط بنشر المقال فقط , بل أيضا الوقوف ضد من تشعر انهم ينفذون هذا المخطط فى كل مكان , بالفكرة و بالحجة و بالنقاش

نعم , أتمنى أن تكون أنت من سيحدد هنا عزيزي القاريء
.. لأنه انت من سيحمى الثورة
.. و لا تنتظر أحدا غيرك يفعل هذا لأنك انت الثورة و انت من قمت بها , و انت من سيحميها و يدعمها

تحياتي
محمد علم*
ايه رأيكم ف السيناريو ده ؟؟!! 
ربنا يحفظ مصر ياااااااااااااااااااارب من كل شر .. ويرحم الشهداء ,,, ويشفى الجرحى يارب .. :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

سمعت حاجات فظيعة جدا ..يعنى موش قادرة أتصور إن الفساد كان للدرجة المؤذية دى..
الشباب هنا بيشتكوا..موش لاقيين حشيش !!!!!!!!
ليه يا جماعة ..دا الحشيش مفيش أشهل منه ولا أرخص منه..روح على ناصية الشارع وإحود يمين هتلاقى شجرة مكتوب عليها.." هنا يباع الحشيش "..
للأسف برضو ماعندهومش..هوا انتى ماتعرفيش..
ما عرفش ايه ؟ خير إن شاء الله..أصل عدم المعرفة كان معجز معايا فى الفترة الأخيرة أوى..
طيب اعرفى بقى ان الداخلية هيا اللى كانت بتبيع الحشيش للناس..من الناس اللى كانوا بيقبضوا عليهم ..وعمليات المخدرات..فكانوا بياخدوا المخدرات يبيعوها للناس..عادى..تجارة..أومال يعنى هايرموها..خسارة !!
معقول ؟!!
معقول أوى..ولما الشرطة دلوقتى غابت واختفت..الحشيش قل..
ماتعرفيش والنبى بحق الجيرة والأخوة حد بيبع حشيش قريب ؟
!!!!!!!!!

----------


## اليمامة

أنا رجعت فى كلامى يا سارة..كنت غلطانة..أو يعنى اتهزيت شوية من الأخبار اللى سمعتها..اننا نتسامح غير اننا نتنازل..
دى اللى كتبته فى ..أين الصورة..




> *نسمات الحرية تهل أكثر وداعة..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الأستاذ العزيز حكيم عيووون..
> أرجو أن تكون بخير..
> كلما شعرت أننى فى حاجة لبعض حديث جئت لهنا..فأرجو أن تتحملنى ..وخاصة أننى..وكلنا..كما أظن تجتاحنا فى اليوم الواحد مئات المشاعر والأفكار المتناثرة ..والعجيب أنها قد تبدو متناقضة فى أحيان كثيرة..وتضرب الفكرة التى سبقتها منذ ساعات فى مقتل..
> 
> ...

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> قرأيت مقالة النهادرة الصبح ,, 
> وفعلا حسيت أنه سيناريو محكم جداااااااااااا ,,, والغريب انه بدأ يتنفذ فعلاً ,, ربنا يستر ..!!!
> *
> و لتحقيق هذه الأهداف
> بدأوا التحرك على سبعة محاور محددة و بعناية و خبرة تجمع بين خبرات سابقة كبيرة فى مجال الحشد و خبرات أخرى أمنية و استخباراتية فى مجال الحرب النفسية و فى فنون الدعاية السوداء و غيرها
> هذه المحاور هي : 
> || 1 || المحور الأول : عفا الله عما سلف ! 
> ستجد كثيرا جدا من الدعوات تملأ عدد من الصحف و الفيس بوك تحمل هذا المفهوم 
> بحجة .. عفا الله عما سلف .. لا داعي للمحاسبة .. دعونا نبدأ صفحة جديدة .. فلننس الاحقاد
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله سوما*

*مقال أكثر من رائع*
*والفقرات التي إقتبستها منه تعبر كثيراً عما أنا مقتنع به*
*وإن كان هذا لا يعني إختلافي حول باقي المقال*
*ولكني أردت إبراز هذه الفقرات بصوره أكثر وضوحاً*
*شكراً لك*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أنا رجعت فى كلامى يا سارة..كنت غلطانة..أو يعنى اتهزيت شوية من الأخبار اللى سمعتها..اننا نتسامح غير اننا نتنازل..
> دى اللى كتبته فى ..أين الصورة..


صباح العسل يا نادووو

فعلا يا ندى إننا نسامح غير إننا نتنازل

أنا مسامحه الشخص محمد حسنى مبارك
لأنه في وضع وموقف ما أتمناش أى مسلم يكون فيه
وخصوصا إن متعلق في رقبته ملايين الناس
هايتحاسب عليهم واحد واحد
حساب عسير أوى يا ندى

لكن يا ندى مش متنازله عن حق مصر في فلوسها اللى اتسرقت من كل المسئولين
حق مصر في انها تنهض وتبقي أحلى بلد في الدنيا بإذن الله
فا يارب يتوب ويرجع الفلوس المنهوبه
علشان تكريم يوم الجمعه يكون مستحق
وكتير من الشعب يقدر يسامح

وربنا يسامحنا إن كنا أخطأنا في حقه

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> قرأيت مقالة النهادرة الصبح ,, 
> وفعلا حسيت أنه سيناريو محكم جداااااااااااا ,,, والغريب انه بدأ يتنفذ فعلاً ,, ربنا يستر ..!!!
> *سيناريو الثورة المضادة !
> 
> فى كل الثورات المنتصرة .. هناك ما يسمى بالثورة المضادة .. و يقوم و يخطط لها عدد من اتباع الحاكم المستبد المخلوع و المستفيدين منه و أعوانه
> و أحيانا قد تنتهز الفرصة و تنجح مثلما حدث فى حالة الثورة الفرنسية فى احدى مراحلها .. و مثلما حدث فى الثورة المضادة على ثورة مصدق فى ايران عام 1951 و التى نجحت الى حد اعادة شاه ايران مرة أخرى وقتها بالشكل الذي جعل الشاه وقتها يقول ل" كيرميت روزفلت " ( ممثل المخابرات الامريكية ) :" إنني مدين بعرشي الى الله ثم الى شعبي ثم اليك " و كان صائبا فى الجزء الأخير فقط !
> 
> هذه الثورة المضادة كان لها محاولات ايضا فى تاريخ مصر , و كلنا نعرف ما حدث ايام العدوان الثلاثي على مصر ( 1956 ) عندما اجتمع عدد من الباشوات ( من أتباع النظام الملكي البائد ) ليحاولوا الاتصال بالسفارة البريطانية - اثناء الحرب و يعرضوا أنفسهم للحكم كبديل عن عهد عبد الناصر و ووصلت الاتصالات الى حد بدء الباشوات فى تشكيل حكومة من شدة ثقتهم فى انتصار بريطانيا و فرنسا و اسرائيل و سحقهم للقوات المصرية و المقاومة الشعبية فى بورسعيد , لكن ذلك لم يحدث و انقلب السحر على الساحر
> 
> ...


مخطط قذر و جاري النشر فورا يا وسام  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> صباح العسل يا نادووو
> 
> فعلا يا ندى إننا نسامح غير إننا نتنازل
> 
> أنا مسامحه الشخص محمد حسنى مبارك
> لأنه في وضع وموقف ما أتمناش أى مسلم يكون فيه
> وخصوصا إن متعلق في رقبته ملايين الناس
> هايتحاسب عليهم واحد واحد
> حساب عسير أوى يا ندى
> ...


صح يا إيمان..
انت عارفة قلوب المصريين الطيبة بجد..
بس فعلا لن ينفعه إلا أن يرجع لصوابه ويعيد الأموال بتاعة البلد..
تصورى يا إيمان انه لو كان بس عمل الإصلاحات دى يوم 24 ..
ماكانتش حاجة جرت..
دى تصاريف ربنا فعلا..وقضاءه ..وكشفه لينا..
شكرا سيادة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك
الحقيقة أنا بدعى ربنا يطول فى عمرك..
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> صباح العسل يا نادووو
> 
> فعلا يا ندى إننا نسامح غير إننا نتنازل
> 
> أنا مسامحه الشخص محمد حسنى مبارك
> لأنه في وضع وموقف ما أتمناش أى مسلم يكون فيه
> وخصوصا إن متعلق في رقبته ملايين الناس
> هايتحاسب عليهم واحد واحد
> حساب عسير أوى يا ندى
> ...


 متفق معاك مليون فى المية**

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> صح يا إيمان..
> انت عارفة قلوب المصريين الطيبة بجد..
> بس فعلا لن ينفعه إلا أن يرجع لصوابه ويعيد الأموال بتاعة البلد..
> تصورى يا إيمان انه لو كان بس عمل الإصلاحات دى يوم 24 ..
> ماكانتش حاجة جرت..
> دى تصاريف ربنا فعلا..وقضاءه ..وكشفه لينا..
> شكرا سيادة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك
> الحقيقة أنا بدعى ربنا يطول فى عمرك..


ما قولتلك يا ندى 
يرجع الفلوس نكرموه  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> صباح العسل يا نادووو
> 
> فعلا يا ندى إننا نسامح غير إننا نتنازل
> 
> أنا مسامحه الشخص محمد حسنى مبارك
> لأنه في وضع وموقف ما أتمناش أى مسلم يكون فيه
> وخصوصا إن متعلق في رقبته ملايين الناس
> هايتحاسب عليهم واحد واحد
> حساب عسير أوى يا ندى
> ...


صحيح تعالى هنا..
انتى بطلتى تعملى بانكيك بالعسل فى الظروف الملزقة دى واللا ايه؟
آخر حاجة أكلتيها ايه يا مفعوصة الرقبة  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ما قولتلك يا ندى 
> يرجع الفلوس نكرموه


هههههههههه
يا واد يا عاقل انت يا رصين
هو عرق العبقرية دا جالك ازاى بالضبط ؟!
عموما أنا معاكى..نكرموه..
انتى بس امسكى الفوطة المبلولة وأنا هاقوم بالباقى..
صباحك ثورة يا ثورجية..
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> سمعت حاجات فظيعة جدا ..يعنى موش قادرة أتصور إن الفساد كان للدرجة المؤذية دى..
> الشباب هنا بيشتكوا..موش لاقيين حشيش !!!!!!!!
> ليه يا جماعة ..دا الحشيش مفيش أشهل منه ولا أرخص منه..روح على ناصية الشارع وإحود يمين هتلاقى شجرة مكتوب عليها.." هنا يباع الحشيش "..
> للأسف برضو ماعندهومش..هوا انتى ماتعرفيش..
> ما عرفش ايه ؟ خير إن شاء الله..أصل عدم المعرفة كان معجز معايا فى الفترة الأخيرة أوى..
> طيب اعرفى بقى ان الداخلية هيا اللى كانت بتبيع الحشيش للناس..من الناس اللى كانوا بيقبضوا عليهم ..وعمليات المخدرات..فكانوا بياخدوا المخدرات يبيعوها للناس..عادى..تجارة..أومال يعنى هايرموها..خسارة !!
> معقول ؟!!
> معقول أوى..ولما الشرطة دلوقتى غابت واختفت..الحشيش قل..
> ماتعرفيش والنبى بحق الجيرة والأخوة حد بيبع حشيش قريب ؟
> !!!!!!!!!


 **
هههههههه  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> صح يا إيمان..
> انت عارفة قلوب المصريين الطيبة بجد..
> بس فعلا لن ينفعه إلا أن يرجع لصوابه ويعيد الأموال بتاعة البلد..


يارب يتوب يارب يرجع الفلوس
علشان على رأى أخويا الفلوس هاتبقا من كترها معانا هاتقع من جيوبنا ومحدش هايمد ايده ياخدها  :: 





> تصورى يا إيمان انه لو كان بس عمل الإصلاحات دى يوم 24 ..
> ماكانتش حاجة جرت..
> دى تصاريف ربنا فعلا..وقضاءه ..وكشفه لينا..
> شكرا سيادة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك
> الحقيقة أنا بدعى ربنا يطول فى عمرك..


يمهل ولا يهمل
الحمد لله مالك الملك 
يؤتي الملك من يشاء وينزعه ممن يشاء 
ويعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء 
بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> متفق معاك مليون فى المية**


تعرف يا هيثم
أنا خايفه من حاجه واحده بسسسسسسسسسسس
إن لو الفلوس رجعت هاتبعت للحكومه تقولهم
























يحولولك رصيد  :xmas 15:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ما قولتلك يا ندى 
> يرجع الفلوس نكرموه


طول عمرك صاحبة مبدأ  ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> صحيح تعالى هنا..
> انتى بطلتى تعملى بانكيك بالعسل فى الظروف الملزقة دى واللا ايه؟
> آخر حاجة أكلتيها ايه يا مفعوصة الرقبة


البانكيك دا كان بيتعمل قبل 25 يناير ولا بعد 25 يناير؟؟؟؟
والدنيا بعد 25 يناير مختلفه تماما عن الدنيا قبل 25 يناير

يعنى لا بان كيك بعد اليوم








بس هاعمل كريب بالعسل  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> تعرف يا هيثم
> أنا خايفه من حاجه واحده بسسسسسسسسسسس
> إن لو الفلوس رجعت هاتبعت للحكومه تقولهم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
والله معايا 42 قرش يا ايمان

خلى عندك شوية زلط واحدفى اتنين جنيه رصيد ولا حاجة***
*












ولا انتى اخرك  سيمون فيليه***

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *أنا برضه زي أختي الفاضله مصراويه جدا
> هكون يوم الجمعه بقلبي في ميدان التحرير من أجل تكريم شهدائنا*
> * وليا طلب بسيط عند اللي هيروحوا ميدان مصطفى محمود*
> * أنا حسبتها لقيت إن حقي كمواطن مصري - في حالة إن المبلغ المسروق بواسطة النظام السابق هو 70 مليار دولار فقط*
> * هيكون تقريباً كدا مليون دولار*
> * ممكن لو سمحتوا تحاولوا تردولي منهم 500 ألف وبلاش بالدولار 
> خليهم بالجنيه - وكمان خليهم 200 ألف جنيه بس*
> * آهو الواحد ممكن يشتريلوا بيهم جملين على بغلين وتلات حمير
> ويحاول يلقط بيهم رزقه في مظاهرات الجزائر وليبيا واليمن
> ...


لا يا أستاذ عصام
مليون دولار ايه صلي عالنبي

70 مليار على 84 مليون نسمه

70,000,000000/84,000000= 833.3333 دولار = 4916 جنيه مصري تقريبآ لكل فرد  :xmas 3: 

طب والله حلوين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لا يا أستاذ عصام
> مليون دولار ايه صلي عالنبي
> 
> 70 مليار على 84 مليون نسمه
> 
> 70,000,000000/84,000000= 833.3333 دولار = 4916 جنيه مصري تقريبآ لكل فرد 
> 
> طب والله حلوين


ههههههه ايه الى النتى كاتباه ده يا ايمان  :: 
انتو خلاص بتوزعو التركه علينا  ::  انا عايز الفلوس بتاعتى طيب  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> والله معايا 42 قرش يا ايمان
> 
> خلى عندك شوية زلط واحدفى اتنين جنيه رصيد ولا حاجة***
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وانا اللى كنت فاكراك اتغيرت مع الثوره  :: 



هيثم .... إنت لسه في نيتك تسيب مصر ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حمادو

الحمد لله اتحررت من سنين طويلة جدا من سطوة التليفزيون والأغاني وماعنديش غير حزمة قنوات وئائقية وعلمية مافيش منها حتى اي قناة اخبارية
ودا يمكن السبب انى ماكنت اعرف محمود سعد ولا اوبرا مش عارف ايه ولا عمرو اديب ولا تامر امين ولا مايسة الحناوى تقريبا! المهم كلها أسماء سمعت عنها ايام الثورة الا عمرو اديب كنت سمعت عنه قبل كده ايام الجزائر. ولما قريت كلام ابن البلد فى الموضوع دا عنه حبيت اشوف الراجل دا بيقول ايه, لقيت الفيديون دا



شئ الحقيقة يعني اقل مايقال عنه انه محبط.
الحقيقة احترمت فى وسط كل الكتاب الراجل بتاع حديث المدينة اللى طلع بعد الثورة وقال انه مش هاينافق اهل الثورة لان ماكتبه قبلها مديح فى النظام كان نابع عن ايمان شخصى..الله اعلم ايمان شخصى او لأ بس على الاقل هو ماغيرش موقفه بالمستوى المخجل اللى عمله عمرو اديب.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

عملت ايه ياحمادو مع افروديت بتاعتك وانت بتفضطر على الصبح  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ههههههه ايه الى النتى كاتباه ده يا ايمان 
> انتو خلاص بتوزعو التركه علينا  انا عايز الفلوس بتاعتى طيب


مش هوا برضه بابا مبارك زى ما بيقولوا  ::   :: 

والله يا زيزو ما عاوزين حاجه إحنا عاوزين الفلوس ترجع لمصررر

----------


## حمادو

> عملت ايه ياحمادو مع افروديت بتاعتك وانت بتفضطر على الصبح


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بعت لها يا عم الاس ام اس اللى نصحتونى بيها...من ساعتها لا شفت وشها ولا اعرف عنها حاجة
تقريبا اعتقلوها

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طائر الشرق

> وانا اللى كنت فاكراك اتغيرت مع الثوره 
> 
> 
> 
> هيثم .... إنت لسه في نيتك تسيب مصر ؟؟؟؟؟


 *
من كل قلبى يا ايمان والله*

*لو الناس فضلت على نفس الحال مش هنتغير

مبقاش لينا حجة اننا نطور البلد واللى هيجى يركب و كتم نفسنا بعد  كدا يبقى احنا السبب فيه**

الواحد بقى والله حاسس انه مشتت اصلا 

مش عارف مين صح فى البلد دلوقتى














ويا خوفى يطلع بتاع شلاطة بتاع البطاطا هو الرئيس القادم***

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مش هوا برضه بابا مبارك زى ما بيقولوا  
> 
> والله يا زيزو ما عاوزين حاجه إحنا عاوزين الفلوس ترجع لمصررر


ربنا يصلح الحال ونبقى احسن من اى بلد تانيه المهم نتغير احنا كمان كشعب  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بعت لها يا عم الاس ام اس اللى نصحتونى بيها...من ساعتها لا شفت وشها ولا اعرف عنها حاجة
> تقريبا اعتقلوها
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


فداك ياحمادو وكويس انك متقفشتش بيها بس يقولو عليك مهرب اسلحه نووريه من العيار التقيل وبدل ماتفرح انك مصرى هتجرنا وراك كلنا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> من كل قلبى يا ايمان والله*
> 
> *لو الناس فضلت على نفس الحال مش هنتغير
> 
> مبقاش لينا حجة اننا نطور البلد واللى هيجى يركب و كتم نفسنا بعد  كدا يبقى احنا السبب فيه**
> 
> الواحد بقى والله حاسس انه مشتت اصلا 
> 
> ...


طول ما فيه ناس بتحب مصر بجد ماتخافش يا هيثم
وإن شاء الله ربنا معانا ونقدر نختار الرئيس الصح اللى ياخد بإيدنا للنور

أما بقا شلاطه بتاع البطاطا !!!!
معرفش ليه عقلي راح لحد كده قال ان السبب في الثوره التراس اهلاوى علشان الدورى يتلغى السنه دى  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> الحمد لله اتحررت من سنين طويلة جدا من سطوة التليفزيون والأغاني وماعنديش غير حزمة قنوات وئائقية وعلمية مافيش منها حتى اي قناة اخبارية
> ودا يمكن السبب انى ماكنت اعرف محمود سعد ولا اوبرا مش عارف ايه ولا عمرو اديب ولا تامر امين ولا مايسة الحناوى تقريبا! المهم كلها أسماء سمعت عنها ايام الثورة الا عمرو اديب كنت سمعت عنه قبل كده ايام الجزائر. ولما قريت كلام ابن البلد فى الموضوع دا عنه حبيت اشوف الراجل دا بيقول ايه, لقيت الفيديون دا
> 
> شئ الحقيقة يعني اقل مايقال عنه انه محبط.
> الحقيقة احترمت فى وسط كل الكتاب الراجل بتاع حديث المدينة اللى طلع بعد الثورة وقال انه مش هاينافق اهل الثورة لان ماكتبه قبلها مديح فى النظام كان نابع عن ايمان شخصى..الله اعلم ايمان شخصى او لأ بس على الاقل هو ماغيرش موقفه بالمستوى المخجل اللى عمله عمرو اديب.


مش عمرو أديب لوحده

أنت شوفت لقاء محمود سعد إمبارح وأنس الفقي والحوار بينهم

كل المحاورين والإعلاميين يعملوا لمصالحهم وأتجاهتهم الشخصية

بلاش شوفت الراجل بتاع المصري اليوم المكالمة الهاتفية اللي ظهرت
وهو بيقول أنا بهاجم النظام ومنضم مع المعارضة بس علشان عايز أبيع وأوزع 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا قلتها من قبل وبقولها تاني

فسدت السمكة حتى زيلها

فأي شخص هيحكم أكيد هيكون ملموس بفساد من جهة ما

----------


## ابن البلد

:: 
نفسي الشيبسي العائلي يبقه بنص جنيه
يمكن الجملة دي تكون مضحكه 
لكن تحتوي على آلاف المعاني في جملة واحده



ربنا يستر على مصر ويوفقنا لما فيه الخير

----------


## the_chemist

> صح يا إيمان..
> انت عارفة قلوب المصريين الطيبة بجد..
> بس فعلا لن ينفعه إلا أن يرجع لصوابه ويعيد الأموال بتاعة البلد..
> تصورى يا إيمان انه لو كان بس عمل الإصلاحات دى يوم 24 ..
> ماكانتش حاجة جرت..
> دى تصاريف ربنا فعلا..وقضاءه ..وكشفه لينا..
> شكرا سيادة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك
> الحقيقة أنا بدعى ربنا يطول فى عمرك..


صباح الفل يا يمامة

واضح مدى كراهيتك لهذا الرجل

والدليل أنك تدعين له بطول العمر 

هههههههههههههههههه

هذا الرجل آذانا جميعاً ومن قتل فسوف يُقتل ولو بعد حين

لقد قتل الرجل الذي أولاه ثقته وخان الأمانة وقتل السادات وكانت هى البداية

قتل بعده آلاف من المصريين وقتل الملايين قتلاً معنوياً

هذا الرجل كان يقتل كل من لديه موهبة قيادية وكان يُبعده عن منصبه فوراً

ولك الأمثلة:

حسب الله الكفراوى

كمال الجنزورى

عمرو موسي

وغيرهم الكثير والكثير

شكراً

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> لا يا أستاذ عصام
> مليون دولار ايه صلي عالنبي
> 
> 70 مليار على 84 مليون نسمه
> 
> 70,000,000000/84,000000= 833.3333 دولار = 4916 جنيه مصري تقريبآ لكل فرد 
> 
> طب والله حلوين


 *هو أنا تقريباً حسبتها غلط شويتين كتير خالص
أنا إكتشفت إن نصيبي ألف دولار بس
بس برضه مش وحشين على إعتبار إن أنا لو حسبت عيالي وإخواتي
هيطلعلنا مبلغ نعمل بيه مشروع كويس يغنينا عن سؤال اللئيم

بس أنا هقولك أنا حسبتها قبل كدا إزاي
وبيني وبينك أنا عاجباني الحسبه الغلط بتاعتي
**و مش موافق على الحسبه بتاعتك دي خالص*
*شوفي بقى عشان أنا مبعرفش أكتب الأرقام الكبيره دي كويس*
*سبعه وجنبها تسع أصفار*
*يعني سبعين مليار دولار*
*يعملوا عند مكتب الصرافه اللي على ناصية حارتنا*
*411,424,990,653.99*
*جنيه مصري*
*يعني ربعميه وحداشر وجنب منهم حداشر صفر*
*إقسمي بقى إنت المبلغ ده على 85 مليون مصري*
*يعني 85 جنب منهم ست أصفار بس*
*هيطلع نصيب كل واحد*
*4840294007,694*
*جنيه مصري*
*لو لقيتي الموضوع صعب*
*إعتبري تعداد سكان مصر سبعين مليون بس
يعني سبعين جنب منهم ست أصفار
**وقسمي السبعين مليار دولار اللي هم سبعين جنب منهم تسع أصفار
 عليهم  بس بالعدل*
*هي المشكله الوحيده إن مكتب الصرافه اللي على ناصية حارتنا* 
*قالي إن المبلغ مش متوفر عنده بالمصري اليومين دول*
*وطلب مني فرصه أسبوع يجهزلي المبلغ
بس بصراحه بقى ومن غير زعل
أنا مش موافق إن إنت اللي تتولي موضوع القسمه ده*

----------


## the_chemist

> نفسي الشيبسي العائلي يبقه بنص جنيه
> يمكن الجملة دي تكون مضحكه 
> لكن تحتوي على آلاف المعاني في جملة واحده
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يستر على مصر ويوفقنا لما فيه الخير


يا أبا يوسف

ممكن حلمك يتحقق

لقد ذهلت عندما قرأت مقالاً لمحمود معروف يتحدث فيه "ركوباً  للموجة وإدعاء بطولة بذكر بعض الحقائق" عندما كان عضواً بمجلس الشعب

عندما سأل عن إيراد قناة السويس؟

فقالوا له لا تسأل لأن كل دخل قناة السويس يذهب مخصصات لرئاسة الجمهورية

طبعاً عزبة أبوهم ورثوها

وأنا أُصدق كلام محمود معروف لسبب بسيط

عندما كنت أعمل بالشركة كان رئيس مجلس الإدارة له مخصصات يومية تصل لـ 2000 جنيه

هذه المخصصات لشراء ورق وجاتوهات وعزومات لمن لا نعلم ولا يجب أن نعرف لأننا لسنا مؤهلين لإستيعاب هذه المعلومات الخطيرة جداً

فهذا مثال لشركة دخلها اليومى لا يزيد عن 150 ألف جنيه وطابق مع دولة دخلها بالمليارات

شكراً

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

بصراحة والله ياجماعة اللى حاصل واللى باشوفه بعينى

شىء كان بعيد كل البعد عن مخيلتى

شىء يدعوا للفخر بحق

انا هاسيب الصور هيا اللى تتكلم

وتظهر كم الحب اللى فى قلوب المصريين لمصر

والصور اللى هتشوفوها دى من السويس



دول بنات قرروا انهم يظهروا حبهم لبلدهم 



ونفس الشىء للشباب اللى قسم نفسه

مابين تنظيم المرور وتلوين المطبات







والبنات دول هما اللى لونوا الرصيف فعلا...



وده ميدان الأربعين سابقا

واللى شهد جميع احداث ثورة 25 يناير



وبعد الثورة تم تغيير اسم ميدان الأربعين لميدان شهداء ثورة 25 يناير

ميدان الشهداء



وهنا ظاهر قسم الأربعين وهو متفحم وكأنه دخل النار ( نار المصريين)

بحق انــــــا فخورة جدا بكل انسان شارك فى الثورة اللى بسببها

ظهر حبنا لمصر ولبعض ...*

----------


## loly_h

> نفسي الشيبسي العائلي يبقه بنص جنيه
> يمكن الجملة دي تكون مضحكه 
> لكن تحتوي على آلاف المعاني في جملة واحده
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يستر على مصر ويوفقنا لما فيه الخير


*وانا والله يااحمد متفائلــــــة جدا

علشان إتضح إننــــــا بنملك إمكانيات كنا تقريبا فى غفلة عنها

واللى قدر يغير نظام مستبد وفساد دام 30 سنة

يقدر يغير شوية سلوكيات سلبية

إن شاء الله ...*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> بصراحة والله ياجماعة اللى حاصل واللى باشوفه بعينى
> 
> شىء كان بعيد كل البعد عن مخيلتى
> 
> شىء يدعوا للفخر بحق
> 
> انا هاسيب الصور هيا اللى تتكلم
> ...


تعظيم سلام ..لاهل السويس بالتحديد 
فهم بالتحديد لاقو من ويلات الشرطه مالم يلاقيه اي مكان في مصر 
اتمني ان اقبل راس كل سويسي وقف في وجه هذا النظام الغاشم 
ودائما اهل السويس ابطال ..في حروب مصر المختلفه وفي اوقاتها الحرجه وفي ثورتها الاخيره 
سلامي الي كل سويسي ..
سلامي الي الشيخ حافظ سلامه قائد الابطال.. قائد المقاومه الشعبيه 
وسلام الي كل مصري وضع وطنه بين عينيه

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا أبا يوسف
> 
> ممكن حلمك يتحقق
> 
> لقد ذهلت عندما قرأت مقالاً لمحمود معروف يتحدث فيه "ركوباً  للموجة وإدعاء بطولة بذكر بعض الحقائق" عندما كان عضواً بمجلس الشعب
> 
> عندما سأل عن إيراد قناة السويس؟
> 
> فقالوا له لا تسأل لأن كل دخل قناة السويس يذهب مخصصات لرئاسة الجمهورية
> ...


قرأت حور معروف أفندي
ههههههههههه

بصراحة كان حوار مستفذ
وقال زكريا عزمي
قاله أنت اتجننت أوعي تسأل سؤال زي ده 

قال يعني ميعرفش هههههه

وافتكر دلوقتي  :2: 

كلهم مصلاحجيه وبيعملوا لمصلحتهم الشخصية

----------


## ابن البلد

> *وانا والله يااحمد متفائلــــــة جدا
> 
> علشان إتضح إننــــــا بنملك إمكانيات كنا تقريبا فى غفلة عنها
> 
> واللى قدر يغير نظام مستبد وفساد دام 30 سنة
> 
> يقدر يغير شوية سلوكيات سلبية
> 
> إن شاء الله ...*


 يارب يارب يالولي

يمكن من كتر ما دائما بنحبط
فالتفائل بقه حاجه صعبة جدا

ولكن بحاول أكون متفائل وبتوجهه بالدعاء لربنا أنه يسترها معانا يارب

----------


## loly_h

> تعظيم سلام ..لاهل السويس بالتحديد 
> فهم بالتحديد لاقو من ويلات الشرطه مالم يلاقيه اي مكان في مصر 
> اتمني ان اقبل راس كل سويسي وقف في وجه هذا النظام الغاشم 
> ودائما اهل السويس ابطال ..في حروب مصر المختلفه وفي اوقاتها الحرجه وفي ثورتها الاخيره 
> سلامي الي كل سويسي ..
> سلامي الي الشيخ حافظ سلامه قائد الابطال.. قائد المقاومه الشعبيه 
> وسلام الي كل مصري وضع وطنه بين عينيه


*بأشكرك جدا محمد

 والله نفس رأيى ... نفسى اقدم شكرى لكل اللى شارك

ورفع رأس مصر عاليا

وأسترد لكل المصريين عزتهم ومحى

كل ايام الخزى اللى عشناها ...

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا اسفة يا ريس .. بس لازم تتحاكم 
احنا مش رخاص ..فاهم انتا وعيالك وشلة اللصوص اللي تبعك ..فاهم .. إحنا مش رخااااااااااااااااااص




اضحكوا يا ثورة .. ها ها ها

----------


## حمادو

فاكر من زماااااااااااااااان كنت اتكلمت عن المساعدات المصرية لاسرائيل واتكلمت عن الغاز والبترول المصري اللى بيروح لهم ببلاش, ووقتها حصلت هوجه عليا ان النظام المصري ابداااااااا لا ممكن يعمل حاجة زي كده ويبيعنا لاسرائيل بالشكل دا لدرجة ان أستاذى العزيز عز الدين وقتها طلب منى أدلة على كلامى, بس لان دليل كلامى برنامج ثقافى الماني فكان غير موثوق فيه.

بس طالما الكلام اتقال من عضو سابق بمجلس الشعب والدنيا كلها عرفته...أحب اقول بأه حاجة تانية وهى أن مبارك استخدم الجيش المصري قوات مرتزقة مدفوعة الأجر لعملية "تحرير الكويت من العراق" وقبض مبلغ 40 مليار دولار...20 مليار نقدي دخلت جيوب قادة الجيش وقتها, و20 مليار كانت على هيئة مساعدات أمريكية واعفاءات! للاسف برضه مصدر المعلومات هنا الماني بس بتسجيل فيديو من مبارك فى عملية تفاوض على قبض المبلغ قبل اعطاء الأوامر للجنود المصريين "35000 جندي على فكرة" بالتحرك.
مش دا برضه اسمه إستخدام جيش دولة كقوات مرتزقة؟

----------


## حمادو

معذرة...لما بصيت على التقرير المكتوب عن الفيديو لقيت ان المبلغ 20 مليااااااااااااااااار دولار اعفاءات...وعشرين مليار زيهم نقدي...معلش غلطت فى صفر.

----------


## R17E

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> بصراحة والله ياجماعة اللى حاصل واللى باشوفه بعينى
> 
> شىء كان بعيد كل البعد عن مخيلتى
> 
> شىء يدعوا للفخر بحق
> 
> انا هاسيب الصور هيا اللى تتكلم
> ...


لله در السويس 
فكم لها في الخير وقفات ...والحق صولات
لا أدري لماذا ذكرتني هذه الصور بسوق الانصار و كاستيلوا و الصفصافه
رحم الله الشهداء و الحقنا بهم علي الخير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا رب تكونوا بتتفرجوا على بلال فضل في واحد من الناس دلوقتي 
بسلامته قاعد في شرم الشخ هوا وشيخ المنصر ابنه و بياكلوا كافيار و شوكولا
وبيعامل معاملة الرئيس و بتجيله تقارير كمان 
هوا في اييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
انا خلاص هتجنن

----------


## hanoaa

> نحن مع الاصلاح ولكن ضد الاساءه او اهانة الرئيس لذلك ندعو كل مصرى أصيل يرفض الاهانه التى وجهت لرئيسه التى لاتتناسب وأخلاق المصريين ووفائهم وعدم انكارهم للجميل أن ينضم لنا فى مسيرة الجمعه ان شاء الله لتكريم الرئيس بعد صلاة الجمعه عند مسجد مصطفى محمود لكى نكرم رئيسنا ونرد اعتباره أمام العالم فنحن شعب له أخلاق ومبادئه وأصوله التى تعود عليها


سيدتى الفاضلة
لن أذكركِ بشهداء الثورة
و لكن
تذكرى و أنتِ فى تلك الوقفة
ضحايا العبارة
ضحايا الطائرة البوينج
ضحايا إطلاق الرصاص على الحدود مع إسرائيل
ضحايا البطالة
ضحايا الشهادات العليا ( الحاصلون على ماجستير و دكتوراه و يعملون باليومية لتكون مرتباتهم فى آخر الشهر 70 جنيه)
ضحايا الأسمدة و البذور الفاسدة الملوثة
ضحايا أمن الدولة و المعتقلات
ضحايا الجهل
ضحايا الفقر
ضحايا المرض
ضحايا الإعلام ( الناس إللى جالها ضغط و سكر و مرارة و ...... من سوء البرامج و سطحيتها و سطحية مقدميها و جهلهم و عماهم )
تذكرى أنه سوف يحاسب عن  80 مليون مصرى يحيون فوق أرضها الآن و عدد من الملايين قد رحلوا إلى بارئهم
أخيراً سواء إتفقنا أو إأختلفنا مع الرئيس المصرى السابق فهو بشر ندعو له بالشفاء و الرحمة وة المغفرة

----------


## اليمامة

> يا رب تكونوا بتتفرجوا على بلال فضل في واحد من الناس دلوقتي 
> بسلامته قاعد في شرم الشخ هوا وشيخ المنصر ابنه و بياكلوا كافيار و شوكولا
> وبيعامل معاملة الرئيس و بتجيله تقارير كمان 
> هوا في اييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> انا خلاص هتجنن


للأسف يا سارة
المعلومات دى صحيحة والأسوأ انه واخد عربيات كمان المحافظة
ودا اللى كان بيحصل لما كان بيروح وهو رئيس..
زفة وراه وزفه ادامه
واستعدادات على أعلى مستوى فى المحافظة ومن أول نفق الشهيد أحمد جمدى كل الشباب اللى داخل سينا يتاخد يترمى فى الحجز على ما بسلامته يروح..
الحقيقة أنا شايفة ان فيه تراخى فى البلد
وان الجيش كان لازم يفك الحومة الحالية بوجوها القديمة
ويعمل حكومة انتقالية على وجه السرعة
لأنهم واضح شاريين خاطره ولسه فيه مجاملات
وماحدش قادر يستوعب انه بقى رئيس سابق
والمفترض أنه مبقاش فيه مجاملات بقى خلاص
الثورة فعلا لسه ماخلصتش
ولازم يكون فيه تطهير أكتر من كدا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

خلوني بقى احكيلكوا 
على الثورة اللي شوفتها بعيني النهاردة من بدايتها 
نزلت انا و رضوى صاحبتي نشوف الشباب اللي بينظفوا شارع الهرم 
ونشوف نقدر نساعد بإيه و ما إلى ذلك ..
رضوى جاتلي من شارع العريش للمطبعة
اتقابلنا وقفنا ميكروباص 
وقولنا نروح المحافظة عشان لو هيقدروا يمدونا بصناديق قمامة 
المهم..
ركبنا الميكروباص زي ما قولتلكوا
وبعدين لقينا ناس ملمومين على شخص 
عديناهم بشوية رضوى قالتلي انا عاوزة اعرف اللي بيحصل
قولتلها وانا كمان ..
ننزل يا سارة ؟؟.. سارة: على جنب هنا لو سمحت 
نزلنا ..
ثم تقهقرنا خطوات للوراء_حلوة تقهقرنا دي  :xmas 15: _
شوية لقينا الناس بيبعدوا عن الراجل اللي بيتخانقوا معاه اتاريه امين شرطة 
وسمعناهم كلهم بيقولوا يلا عالمحافظة ..
ركبنا مع اكتر واحد شكله متعصب فيهم 
وسألناه في ايه ؟؟
قالنا الآتي..
رجعولنا نفس الأمناء هما هما 
لأ وامين الشرطة بيقول لواحد فينا .. هاتلي علبة سجاير و انتا جاي !
 :xmas 19: 

قولتله اوعوا تسكتوا على حقكوا 
قالي مش هنسكت كفاية بأة كفاااااية 
ياما خدوا منا إتاوات و سجاير و كروت شحن 
في مرة كانوا بيلموا لواحد فيهم عشان يجيب هدية لحماته !!
وقالي كمان احنا مش هنسكت على حقنا تاني كلنا إيد واحدة بعد كده  :xmas 1: 
وفعلا وقفوا عند المحافظة ووقفنا معاهم و صورنا بموبايل رضوى _لأن موبايلي جاله شلل رعاش :xmas 41: _
وكنا كل شوية نروح عند اول ميكروباص عشان نعد هما بقوا كام ميكروباص ..
الجميل بأة ..
انهم موقفوش الشارع كانوا بيركنوا على جنب ويوقفوا زمايلهم يحكولهم على اللي حصل 
البعض كان مش بيستجيب و البعض كان بيصعب عليه الزباين وكان بيوصلهم ويرجع تاني 
المهم..
بعد شوية اختفى امناء الشرطة 
وطلعلهم ظابط قالهم : لو مطالبكم متنفذتش ليوم الأحد انزلوا تاني 
السواق قاله حاضر يا باشا بس متزعلش مني ..لو اللي احنا عاوزينه متنفذش 
مضطرين نوقف الشارع يوم الأحد  :xmas 15: 
_ياااااه لما الأنسان يتكلم في بلده من منطق قوة _
قومنا صورنا سواق تاني بنقوله ايه مطالبكم ؟؟
قالي عاوزين حقوقنا ..انا واحد عاملينلي مخالفات ب 37000 جنيه على العربية 
عمالين يقولوا بتوع الميكروباص بياخدوا كتير .. انا مستعد اخد 75 قرش من اي مكان في الهرم
بس لما تبقى عربيتي عليها مخالفات 37000 جنيه ابيعها عشان ادفع المخالفات ولا اعمل ايه ؟!!!
و كان مع رضوى علم طلبه منها ادتهوله ..
وقالنا من فضلكم تكونوا موجودين معانا يوم الأحد الساعة عشرة 
وطبعا ان شاء الله هنكون هناك 
والفيديوهات و الصور بنرفعها و هنحطها ..

تفتكروا بقى سواقين الميكروباص يصنفوا تحت انهي بند ؟؟
كنتاكي ولا فئة مندسة ولا اجندة و لاماسونية؟؟
طب اللي نظم اعتصامهم مين ؟؟
يا ترى إخوان ؟؟ ولا شيوعيين ؟؟ ولا إيران ؟؟ ولا حزب الله ؟؟ ولا عناصر اجنبية ؟؟
طب انا و رضوى 
جزيرة ؟؟ ولا عربية ؟؟ ولا محور؟؟ ولا القناة الأولى ؟؟؟  :: 




اضحكوا يا ثورة ها ها ها 


بالمناسبة 
روحنا المحافظة مكانوش بيدخلوا حد وناس كتير واقفة على الباب 
سألناهم بيعملوا ايه ؟
قالوا اصل المحافظة بيدوا فرص عمل 
وشقق بالمجان !!

_
بحبك يا مصر_

----------


## اليمامة

> صباح الفل يا يمامة
> 
> واضح مدى كراهيتك لهذا الرجل
> 
> والدليل أنك تدعين له بطول العمر 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هذا الرجل آذانا جميعاً ومن قتل فسوف يُقتل ولو بعد حين
> ...


مساء الفل يا أبو أمنية
شارون عايش اكلينيكيا يا أبو أمنية ولكنه محسوب متوفى...
هل فيه عقاب أسوأ من كدا من ربنا..لأى طاغية ؟!!
ما عتقدش فى نفسى انى بكرهه على قدر ما أنا حاسة بغضب وألم شديد بتكشف الحقائق أكتر وأكتر..
خد عندك كمان الدكتور جويلى..خبير الزراعة العالمى أو الإقتصاد..لا أتذكر الآن  ..وخلعه وأقاله والآن الدول الغربية تتهافت عليه وتعينه مستشار فى مجاله لها..وتعرف قيمته..
أيضا المحجوب..وعبد المنعم عمارة..وكثر ..
غير العلماء والموهوبين والعباقرة اللى تم تدميرهم وفرارهم خارج البلاد فى أحسن الحالات..
موش عارفة اتصور حجم الشر كل ما بتتكشف الأمور..
ولكن..
فى رأيى..مازال أمام هذه الثورة الكثير..وبشكل سلمى ومتحضر ومدروس...مع المنتفعين الذين لا يزالون داخل حدود الدولة وعلى رأسهم كبير النظام..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *سيناريو الثورة المضادة !
> 
> فى كل الثورات المنتصرة .. هناك ما يسمى بالثورة المضادة .. و يقوم و يخطط  لها عدد من اتباع الحاكم المستبد المخلوع و المستفيدين منه و أعوانه
> و أحيانا قد تنتهز الفرصة و تنجح مثلما حدث فى حالة الثورة الفرنسية فى  احدى مراحلها .. و مثلما حدث فى الثورة المضادة على ثورة مصدق فى ايران عام  1951 و التى نجحت الى حد اعادة شاه ايران مرة أخرى وقتها بالشكل الذي جعل  الشاه وقتها يقول ل" كيرميت روزفلت " ( ممثل المخابرات الامريكية ) :" إنني  مدين بعرشي الى الله ثم الى شعبي ثم اليك " و كان صائبا فى الجزء الأخير  فقط !
> 
> هذه الثورة المضادة كان لها محاولات ايضا فى تاريخ مصر , و كلنا نعرف ما  حدث ايام العدوان الثلاثي على مصر ( 1956 ) عندما اجتمع عدد من الباشوات (  من أتباع النظام الملكي البائد ) ليحاولوا الاتصال بالسفارة البريطانية -  اثناء الحرب و يعرضوا أنفسهم للحكم كبديل عن عهد عبد الناصر و ووصلت  الاتصالات الى حد بدء الباشوات فى تشكيل حكومة من شدة ثقتهم فى انتصار  بريطانيا و فرنسا و اسرائيل و سحقهم للقوات المصرية و المقاومة الشعبية فى  بورسعيد , لكن ذلك لم يحدث و انقلب السحر على الساحر
> 
> و حتى فى حالة ثورة تونس .. شاهدنا كلنا اتباع نظام بن على و هم يشيعون  الفوضى بعد هروبه فى الايام التى تلت السقوط لمدة شهر قبل ان تتكشف الحقيقة  و يتضح ان بعض قيادات الحرس الرئاسي هم المسئولون عن هذا
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاجة غريبة جداً والله
شوية يقولولك سيبوكوا من نظرية *المؤامرة والكلام الفاضي ده* ويطلعوا الناس إللي بتتكلم عن نظرية المؤامرة ولا عندهم شكوك في ناس معينة أنهم مرضى نفسيين ويقولولهم سيناريوهات إيه وكلام فاضي إيه ويطلعوهم عندهم وسواس قهري أو مش فاهمين وكلام فاضي كتير تاني ...
مع أن الناس دول من كوكب الأرض ومش ضد الثورة ولا نتائجها الجميلة ومش ضدد التغيير !!!!

*ودلوقت يقولو مؤامرات وثورة مضادة ومؤامرة
ههههههههههههههههههههه*



بالمناسبة حد عنده قرايب في القضاء المصري 
أصلي عايزه يسأله عن المعلومة دي


*وائل غنيم كان متهم في قضية عبدة الشيطان الشهيرة*
* 


الإسم: وائل حسن مصطفى على غنيم
...أحد  المتهمين فى القضية رقم 8175 لسنة 1995 وذلك لقيامة بأعمال غير مشروعة من  الدجل وماهو مخالف للشريعة الإسلامية .
خرج بكفالة قدرها 6,000جنية مصرى .
 

القضية كانت فى محكمة جنايات القاهرة وتم أستئناف الحكم أمام محكمة دار القضاء العالى بالعريضة رقم 8832 لسنة 1996*
 

ياريت تنشري يامصراوية ولا الحاجات غير قابله لنشر بالنسبة لك
دمتم بخير

----------


## R17E

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حاجة غريبة جداً والله
> شوية يقولولك سيبوكوا من نظرية *المؤامرة والكلام الفاضي ده* ويطلعوا الناس إللي بتتكلم عن نظرية المؤامرة ولا عندهم شكوك في ناس معينة أنهم مرضى نفسيين ويقولولهم سيناريوهات إيه وكلام فاضي إيه ويطلعوهم عندهم وسواس قهري أو مش فاهمين وكلام فاضي كتير تاني ...
> مع أن الناس دول من كوكب الأرض ومش ضد الثورة ولا نتائجها الجميلة ومش ضدد التغيير !!!!
> 
> *ودلوقت يقولو مؤامرات وثورة مضادة ومؤامرة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> ...


حينما حاول الغراب أن يمشي كحمامه , لم يستطع و نسي مشيته الاصليه 
و لكن الغراب يشفع له أنه علم الانسان كيف يواري سؤاة اخيه 
عندما اشكر لوائل غنيم دوره في الثوره و احييه عليه فليس لذلك علاقه بكونه بوذي او شيعي او شيوعي .......الخ
أنا اشكر له دوره في الثوره 
و الذي تتحدث عنه كالاساور المطاطيه " ذات المعاني الخطيره" و عباده الشيطان ما لها علاقه بالموضوع 
فعلي حد علمي لم ينادي به احد شيخ للازهر مثلا.
اناشدك بالله يا ابراهيم ان تحترم عقولنا كما نحترمك و نقدرك
اخوك

----------


## حمادو

أستاذ إبراهيم...

أنا ماليش فى القانون, بس وائل غنيم عنده 29 سنة...سنة 95 دي كان عمره وقتها بين 14 و15 سنة بأقصى تقدير, يعني كان قاصر, ازاي قاصر يدخل محكمة جنايات ويخرج بكفالة؟
بخلاف ان فيه أمر تاني انه مش بشهادة وائل نفسه وانما بشهادة كاتب سعودي يكتب فى جريدة الوطن أن خالد غنيم عاش مع ابوه فى السعودية لم يفارقه الا لما دخل الجامعة الأمريكية فى القاهرة.

وحتى على فرض لو كان متهم فى اللى حضرتك قلت عليه دا...هل دا يشين الثورة؟ هل من مساوئ الثورة مثلا ان واحد خمورجى وبتاع نساوين وماسونى وكمان عبد للشيطان "على حسب كلام الناس يعني" دعى الناس للمطالبة بحقوقها والخروج للشارع من أجل بناء دولة حقيقية؟

اظن ان الكلام الكتير عنه هو اللى هايعمل منه بطل فى حين أنه قبل حضرتك وقبل اي حد قال انه مش بطل...بل بالعكس كمان انا اظن انه هو او حد من معارفه اللى بينشر الكلام دا علشان يفضل اسمه موجود فى الساحة.
لو كان الظن دا صحيح يا أستاذ إبراهيم, ترضى لنفسك انك تتساق بالشكل المزري دا ورا اشاعات؟ أو حتى حقائق لا تضر ولا تفيد؟
يعني بالله عليك الناس هنا وفى كل مكان بتتكلم عن الثورة ولا عن وائل غنيم؟ اظن ان الملايين ماعرفوش وائل غنيم الا من خلال الشائعات او الحقائق اللى بتتكتب عنه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أستاذ إبراهيم...
> 
> أنا ماليش فى القانون, بس وائل غنيم عنده 29 سنة...سنة 95 دي كان عمره وقتها بين 14 و15 سنة بأقصى تقدير, يعني كان قاصر, ازاي قاصر يدخل محكمة جنايات ويخرج بكفالة؟
> بخلاف ان فيه أمر تاني انه مش بشهادة وائل نفسه وانما بشهادة كاتب سعودي يكتب فى جريدة الوطن أن خالد غنيم عاش مع ابوه فى السعودية لم يفارقه الا لما دخل الجامعة الأمريكية فى القاهرة.
> 
> وحتى على فرض لو كان متهم فى اللى حضرتك قلت عليه دا...هل دا يشين الثورة؟ هل من مساوئ الثورة مثلا ان واحد خمورجى وبتاع نساوين وماسونى وكمان عبد للشيطان "على حسب كلام الناس يعني" دعى الناس للمطالبة بحقوقها والخروج للشارع من أجل بناء دولة حقيقية؟
> 
> اظن ان الكلام الكتير عنه هو اللى هايعمل منه بطل فى حين أنه قبل حضرتك وقبل اي حد قال انه مش بطل...بل بالعكس كمان انا اظن انه هو او حد من معارفه اللى بينشر الكلام دا علشان يفضل اسمه موجود فى الساحة.
> لو كان الظن دا صحيح يا أستاذ إبراهيم, ترضى لنفسك انك تتساق بالشكل المزري دا ورا اشاعات؟ أو حتى حقائق لا تضر ولا تفيد؟
> يعني بالله عليك الناس هنا وفى كل مكان بتتكلم عن الثورة ولا عن وائل غنيم؟ اظن ان الملايين ماعرفوش وائل غنيم الا من خلال الشائعات او الحقائق اللى بتتكتب عنه


أخي الحبيب حمادو
أنت كده فكرت بعقلك وأحسن من ناس تانية عاملين صفحة في الويكيبيديا وعاملين إسم تاني لوائل غنيم
بس القضية فيها صورة وائل غنيم أخي حمادو وممكن تكلف محامي بمصر للتأكد من المعلومة ، ويمكن كانت شقاوة عيال وربنا تاب عليه بعد كده وبقى ماسوني ومش تبع عبدة الشيطان ولا حاجة ...
أما عن الوكيبيديا فقد قررت أعمل بنفس صفحة أسميه فيها وائل سحلوف غنيم وهاذكر المصادر وتاريخ عائلة سحلوف من خلال مواقع سيتم إنشائها لتأكيد المعلومات عشان في شباب مش قادرة تفهم آلية الوكيبيديا...

أعتقد أنك تعرف عني أني بأتقصى ورا الحقائق بشيئ من العقل برضه ولا أنا فاهم غلط ...
تم التأكد من المعلومة بلا شك ياأستاذ حمادو
ورقم القضية ورقم عريضة الإستئناف مذكور لمن يريد التحقق ..

مش فاهم الناس مش قادرة تصدق أن وائل خاين وسرق أدمن صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد ليه وفي ناس أصحاب الأدمن الأصلي واجوه بالحقائق وسألوه عن مراسلان مع الأدمن الأصلي وماقدر يرد ..
ياجماعة ثروته وشغلته مريبة بالنسبة لعمره ...

وبعدين في حاجة غريبة
ياجماعة أنا مش ضد الثورة ولا ضد النتائج
إنما كوني بأحب حسني مبارك وباقول أن الفساد ظهر بعد ظهور إبنه جمال ربنا ياخده على الساحة السياسية والإقتصادية وتدخل سوزان في اللعبة ومن وقتها الدنيا باظت فده رأيي وقناعتي وأنا حر فيه ... 

أنا مش ضد الثورة ولا التغيير أنا كُنت ضد التخريب وكُنت خايف على البلد ومازلت خائف عليها من حاجات كتير .
أنا بس أنا بأحاول أحذركم من حاجات معينة وبعدين أنا ماأعرفش وائل غنيم ده ولا حاجة ...
والثورة يمثلها شباب مصر الشرفاء وليس شخص بعينة ولا مجموعة بعينها ولا جهة بعينها ...
وبعدين أنتوا عارفيني من زمان وأنا مش يهودي يعني ولا كداب ...

ربنا يباركلك ويسعدك
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> حينما حاول الغراب أن يمشي كحمامه , لم يستطع و نسي مشيته الاصليه 
> و لكن الغراب يشفع له أنه علم الانسان كيف يواري سؤاة اخيه 
> عندما اشكر لوائل غنيم دوره في الثوره و احييه عليه فليس لذلك علاقه بكونه بوذي او شيعي او شيوعي .......الخ
> أنا اشكر له دوره في الثوره 
> و الذي تتحدث عنه كالاساور المطاطيه " ذات المعاني الخطيره" و عباده الشيطان ما لها علاقه بالموضوع 
> فعلي حد علمي لم ينادي به احد شيخ للازهر مثلا.
> اناشدك بالله يا ابراهيم ان تحترم عقولنا كما نحترمك و نقدرك
> اخوك


محترم عقولكم طبعاً يامحمد وده مافيهوش شك ...
وبعدين ياريت تغير لغتك شويه لأني لو أنا فهمتها صح لأني أعرفك عز المعرفة ممكن حد معدي يفهمها غلط ويفتكرك بتشتمني لا سمح الله ...

وبعدين إيه مضايقك في كلامي إذا كنت أنا مع الثورة ومع النتائج وفرحان بيها زيكم ؟
إنما أنت مثلا عايز البرادعي رئيس للجمهورية ، وعايز عبد الرحمن يوسف وزير للثقافة وعايز وائل غنيم وزير للإتصالات ... ؟

لاأظن ذلك لكن هذا منتشر ويتم الترويج له على مواقع كتير منهم الفيس بوك وفي شباب بدأ يقتنع وأعمارهم صغيره ، وده إللي أنا بأحاربه لأن لو حصلت إنتخابات نزيهه بالرقم القومي والشباب لو أقتنع بالكلام ده تبقى كارثة فعلاً سواء في إنتخابات الرئاسة أو مجلسي الشعب والشورى أو حتى المجالس المحلية والقروية ويمكن الشباب يطالبوا بإنتخاب الوزراء كمان ولا الدستور الجديد تتطلع فيه مادة بالشكل ده ...

وبعدين مش هايعدي وقت كتير وكل الحقائق تظهر بإذن الله ولو كنت غلطان هأضرب نفسي بالجزمة قبل ماحد يفكر يلومني ...

وآسف يامحمد على ترتيب الرد لأني ماأخدتش بالي من مشاركتك ...
دمت بخير

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أستاذ إبراهيم...
> 
> أنا ماليش فى القانون, بس وائل غنيم عنده 29 سنة...سنة 95 دي كان عمره وقتها بين 14 و15 سنة بأقصى تقدير, يعني كان قاصر, ازاي قاصر يدخل محكمة جنايات ويخرج بكفالة؟




 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> 





أزيك يااستاذ محمد  :f: 
على فكره مأقدرش أتجاهل مشاركة ليك أبداً لأنك غالي عندي جداً وربنا يعلم ، ورغم إختلاف الميول والإتجاهات السياسية بيننا حسيت أنك تفهم جيداً أدب الإختلاف وحرية الرأى وده خلاني أقدرك أكتر وأكتر وكل يوم إحترامي لشخصك بيزيد ، لكن ساعات بأشوف مشاركة لحضرتك وألاقي نفسي لو رديت عليها ممكن تزعل أو تفهمني غلط لأني حاد شويه ومش زيك وعشان كده بأعتبرها نصيحة أنت نصحتني بيها وأنها لاتحتاج للرد ...
داخل عشان أقولك كده بس لما شفت ردك وورودك وربنا يكرمك ويباركلك ويوفقنا جميعاً لفعل الخير ومايرضي الله ...
دمت بخير

 :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أستاذ إبراهيم...
> 
> أنا ماليش فى القانون, بس وائل غنيم عنده 29 سنة...سنة 95 دي كان عمره وقتها بين 14 و15 سنة بأقصى تقدير, يعني كان قاصر, ازاي قاصر يدخل محكمة جنايات ويخرج بكفالة؟


 نسيت أرد على الحته دي ياأستاذ حمادو
ناس بيقولوا عمره 32 سنة وناس قالوا 33 سنة وأعتقد أنه بنفسه قال أن عمره 31 سنة في برنامج العاشرة مساء أو برنامج تاني مش فاكر قوي بس شفت اللقاء بنفسي ، وبعدين في ناس بتصغر في نفسها شويه .....
وفي النهاية لايمكن القول غير أن الله أعلم ...

بس ممكن تتحقق من تاريخ ميلاده الحقيقي ومن القضية كلها بواسطة أقاربك في مصر وأكيد فيهم ناس تقدر تتحق من الموضوع كويس ...

وعن نفسي إللي سألته وقلتله يتأكد كان أثنين من المحامين الخاصين بي ، وكمان زوج عمتي وهو مستشار بهيئة قضايا الدولة (وعلى فكرة هو بيكره مبارك جداً وبيقول أنه أسوأ رئيس في العالم وأنه رجع بمصر 4000 سنة تخلف ، وكذلك كان من أكثر مؤيدي الثورة حتى زاد الأمر عن حده وتحول لتخريب ، وبعد خطاب مبارك الثاني قال كده تمام ومكسب رائع وملف التوريث أتنسف  ، وبعد التنحيه قال جميل جداً ، وبعد ذلك بدأ يغضب من الشباب الموجودين ميدان التحرير والشباب إللي بيتدخلوا وإللي عايزين يتدخلوا ويقرروا أسماء من سيحكم مصر والزارة والوزراء ، كان زعلان على حد تفكيره لعدم خبرتهم ) وقد تم التأكد من الإسم والصورة والمعلومات ، ولم أستفهم عن نوع المحكمة ولا التوصيف كجنحة أو جناية ، وعلى فكرة زوج عمتي إهتم بالموضوع جداً لأنه كان شاكك في وائل غنيم وحاسس أن موضوعه مشكوك فيه وأنه تم تضخيم صورته أكثر من اللازم وأن عمره صغير أنه يبقى الرئيس الأقليمي لجوجل وكمان ثروته كبيرة وحاجات تانية مثل أن زوجته أمريكية ولو أني شايف أن موضوع زوجته امريكية ده لايدعو للشك ويعد أمر عادي ...

ممكن حضرتك تاخد رقم القضية ورقم عريضة الإستئناف وتوكل محامي صاحبك في مصر يتحقق من الموضوع ، والقضية دي كانت لها خصوصية كبيرة وتم التعتيم على أشخاصها وقتها لأن كان بهم أبناء أناس مهمين وفق ماسمعنا وممكن حضرتك تسـأل ، القضية دي كانت أمام أى محكمة بالظبط وهل سُجلت جناية أم جنحة أم ماذا ، وعلى فكرة وعلى ماأفتكر كلهم طلعوا وماحدش إتسجن لأن وقتها كانت الكوسة والفساد منتشرين في البلد ...
ياريت تسأل ياأستاذ حمادو بدل الشك أو التشكيك ، لأن السؤال في الحاجات دي ليس صعب ولا مستحيل وأكيد ليك محامي في مصر ...

وبعدين ليه وائل غنيم ماردش لغاية دلوقت على أعضاء صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد ، وإللي هما أصحاب الأدمن الأصلي وإللي كان بينهم رسائل وبين الأدمن إللي الكل بيقول أنه كان إسكندراني ومش هو وائل غنيم ، إللي نزل على الصفحة بالبراشوت من الإمارات وقعد في الجيزة في شارع خان يونس بالمهندسين ومش من أسكندرية ولا في أسكندرية ... ماعندكش معلومات أخي العزيز إسكندراني بخصوص الموضوع ده .

دمتم بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

ياجماعة العم جوجل ده غريب جداً جداً ...
ترجموا Israel will die
وبعدين أكتبوا أى حاجة will die وشوفوا النتيجة ...
سبحان الله

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مش عارف ياجماعة الويكيبيديا دي .... ساعات الواحد بيقرأ فيها حاجات غريبة وماتبقاش عارف مين كاتبها ولا الحقيقة إيه بالظبط
حتى شوفو
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gel_bracelet

وكمان كاتبين المصادر
كانت جولة كويسة في شوية موقع بتتكلم عن ناس غريبة جداً





-------
سطر صغير بآخر الصفحة
This page was last modified on 22 January 2011 at 23:49.

----------


## حمادو

أستاذ إبراهيم

صباح الحرية...بخصوص الأساور المطاطية إن شاء الله هايجي يوم وأصور لحضرتك أكتر من 20 أسورة مطاطية حصلت عليها بنفسى من
1. إحتفالية أقامتها شركة نوفارتس العالمية اللى كنت باشتغل فيها بمناسبة وصول إجمالى دخل الشركة 40 مليار دولار...لندن
2. إحتفالية أقامتها شركة فرويدنبرج اللى كنت باشتغل فيها  بمناسبة وصول إجمالى دخلها القائم على خدمة أبحاث الفضاء أكثر من 8 مليار دولار...جنوب أسبانيا, وعلى فكرة قابلت شيوخ عرب ووزراء مصريين فى الحفلة دي وكانت تكلفتها أكبر من تكلفة الإحتفالية بإفتتاح برج دبي, وكلنا لبسنا الحظاظات المطاطية دي.
3. إحتفالية أقامتها مؤسسة غير ربحية تهدف للتواصل الإجتماعى بين الشعوب..المانيا
4. إحتفالية جامعة بازل بتخرجي وحصولى على درجة الماجستير...سويسرا
5. إحتفالية هارد روك حضرتها فى شرم الشيخ...مصر
6. إحتفالية فى براغ لمجموعة شباب أهبل أنا واحد منهم مؤمنين أن الدنيا هاتبقى أحلى لو ركزنا على اللى يجمع بين الشعوب..التشيك

وغيرها أساور كتيرة جدا يا أستاذ إبراهيم....أي شخص عايش فى أوروبا هايضحك من الكلام المكتوب عن معانيها فى ويكيبديا...دا حتى مصدر ويكيبديا نفسه قال
Sex bracelets are a silly teen fad with a dangerous sexual twist. The bright colored bracelets are popular with teens, but they're creating controversy and many children, and even adults, wear these decorative bracelets without any sexual connotation or meaning whatsoever.
Do not let students who have made up sexual meanings deter you from buying a jelly bracelet if you know the money is going to medical research or a good cause.

وللاخوة اللى مابيعرفوش إنجليزي الفقرة دي بتقول بالمصري ماتاخدوش على لعب وسخافة المراهقين اللى بيعطوا للاساور المطاطية معانى جنسية لأن المعانى دي منتشرة بين الأطفال والمراهقين, ولا تعطوا لتلك المعانى السخيفة أي إهتمام فى حالة شراء الأساور المطاطية (ومن واقع خبرتي الشخصية الحصول عليها) لهدف بحث طبي (لأن تاريخ الأساور المطاطية فى الأصل كان لدعم أبحاث ضد السرطان) أو لغرض جيد.

وللعلم فقط...أنا زي حضرتك بالظبط وزي أي حد حاسس بخطورة الفترة اللى احنا فيها دي أكبر من انى اكلف محامى علشان يتأكد من موضوع زي وائل غنيم كان عبدة شيطان ولا لأ...لأن بالتأكيد المرحلة اللى الجميع فيها أهم من أننا نفكر فى أشياء بالقيمة دي.

ودا مش دفاع عن وائل غنيم لأنى أنا شخصيا لا أعترف بيه كشخص له أي دور سياسي فى أى حتة...وإنما هى مجرد توضيح بعض النقاط اللى ممكن تكون غايبة عننا وانا قدرا عشت موضوع الحظاظات أو الأساور المطاطية دي وبناءا عليه باتكلم من واقع خبرة شخصية.

دمت بخير أستاذي العزيز

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_هااااااااااااااانت 
يا رب_

----------


## اليمامة

> _هااااااااااااااانت 
> يا رب_


صباح الخير يا سارة
حاسة ان قلبى بينفتح للحياة لما شرايننها بتتقفل فى قلبهم وعيونهم..
حاسة برعشة ..موش رعشة فرح..
أعمق..
رعشة نهاية الظلم والطغيان..
رعشة الحق لما بيرجع..
رعشة الإيمان والتيقن..
وإن ربنا ما بيضيعش الحق..
ولا بيسيب المظالم..
رعشة 80 مليون ..التلاتة دول مع شوية كمان آذوهم وسببوا لهم أقصى مرض وجهل وفقر وتشريد..
بحبك يا ربى..يا عدل..ويا حق..
ومتعشمين إنك يارب هاتنجينا إن شاء الله من الباقيين
بعد العذاب الطويل..والشوط الطويل اللى قطعناه بالدم والتضحيات..
يارب..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سؤال عمالة افكر فيه 
هل يعتبر الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسني مبارك 
هو المحافظ الرسمي لدولة شرم الشيخ حاليا ؟؟  :Girl (13):

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> صباح الخير يا سارة
> حاسة ان قلبى بينفتح للحياة لما شرايننها بتتقفل فى قلبهم وعيونهم..
> حاسة برعشة ..موش رعشة فرح..
> أعمق..
> رعشة نهاية الظلم والطغيان..
> رعشة الحق لما بيرجع..
> رعشة الإيمان والتيقن..
> وإن ربنا ما بيضيعش الحق..
> ولا بيسيب المظالم..
> ...


صباح الفل يا نذى
خدي البشارة دي من أم الشهيد مصطفى الصاوي ربنا يرحمه



ألا إن نصر الله قريب  :f2: 
و ده نشيد بصوت الشهيد مصطفى الصاوي

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أستاذ إبراهيم
> 
> صباح الحرية...بخصوص الأساور المطاطية إن شاء الله هايجي يوم وأصور لحضرتك أكتر من 20 أسورة مطاطية حصلت عليها بنفسى من
> 1. إحتفالية أقامتها شركة نوفارتس العالمية اللى كنت باشتغل فيها بمناسبة وصول إجمالى دخل الشركة 40 مليار دولار...لندن
> 2. إحتفالية أقامتها شركة فرويدنبرج اللى كنت باشتغل فيها  بمناسبة وصول إجمالى دخلها القائم على خدمة أبحاث الفضاء أكثر من 8 مليار دولار...جنوب أسبانيا, وعلى فكرة قابلت شيوخ عرب ووزراء مصريين فى الحفلة دي وكانت تكلفتها أكبر من تكلفة الإحتفالية بإفتتاح برج دبي, وكلنا لبسنا الحظاظات المطاطية دي.
> 3. إحتفالية أقامتها مؤسسة غير ربحية تهدف للتواصل الإجتماعى بين الشعوب..المانيا
> 4. إحتفالية جامعة بازل بتخرجي وحصولى على درجة الماجستير...سويسرا
> 5. إحتفالية هارد روك حضرتها فى شرم الشيخ...مصر
> 6. إحتفالية فى براغ لمجموعة شباب أهبل أنا واحد منهم مؤمنين أن الدنيا هاتبقى أحلى لو ركزنا على اللى يجمع بين الشعوب..التشيك
> ...


صباح الفل أختي العزيزة اليمامة ...
أولاً بأشكرك على المتابعة أختي العزيزة ...
لم أتحدث عن سهولة الحصول عليها ، أو حتى صنعها بالمنزل ، فإذا وصل الأمر وأصبحت موضة ، فمن الطبيعي أن تنتشر في الأسواق وتصنع بالصين بأسعار رخيصة ، وكمان يتم تصنيعها بشركات كبيرة لها إسم ويتكتب على الكتيب بتاعها كام كلمة هبله عشان تتباع غالية لبتوع سلعة جيفن .
أما عن التحذيرالموضح والذي قمت مشكورة بترجمته للجميع  فهو من الشركات المُصنعة إللي بتصنع الأساور وتبيعها ولن أزيد عن هذا التوضيح لأنه مفهوم جداً  :xmas 29: ....

وبعدين في كلام تاني غير موجود في الرابط والروابط الفرعية داخل الصفحة زي قرارات المدارس في ولاية فلوريدا لما الأمر أنتشر بين الطلبة والطالبات ، يعني أظن ملاحظة زي دي أحق أنها تلفت نظرك ويتم ترجمتها للجميع إللي مابيعرفوش يترجموا إنجليزي ، وتستاهل تتوضح أكتر من حكاية التحذير من أنها حاجة هبله ياجماعة وماتسمعوش الكلام الفاضي ده وأشتروها قد ماتقدروا ...

أما كونها لها دلالات فهذا موجود وحقيقي منذ فترة ، مثلاً مادونا كانت بتلبس حاجات لها دلالات ، وبعدين الفكر الامريكي أو الغربي مجنون شويتين وعندهم حاجات من دي كتير ومنها حاجات بتظهر شكلها هبله جداً ونكتشف بعد كده أن أحنا إللي كُنا هبل مش الحاجات دي ...

الأساور بتعبر عن دلالة والحكاية بدأت مع مرضى الإيدز ومرضى السرطان وحملات التبرعات والمنظمات الخيرية وكمان بعض الشركات على حد زعمهم ، رغم أني أظن أنها أقدم كده بكتير بس بأشكال تانية ، مش أساور مطاطية وأعتقد أنها قديمة جداً جداً جداً حكاية أن مجموعة معينة تعرف نفسها بعلامة ، وفكرة أن الحكاية دي تتطور وتبقى فكرة تانية أو ليها دلالات تانية (مش ممكن طبعاً نلاقي المخابرات الأمريكية ناشرة كتيب عنها وعن معانيها) فده إحتمال موجود ، وليس بالضرورة أن يكون حقيقي ، إنما الأمريكان المفروض الواحد ياخد باله جداً من التفاصيل الصغيرة بدقة عشان نقدر نفهمهم ، وصراحة مش أسورة وائل غنيم إللي خلتني أفكر في الحكاية وأحاول أتحقق منها .... لأ ... 
أسورة المتحدث بإسم البيض الأبيض (وإللي ترك وظيفته دلوقت لأنه بيتفرغ لحاجة تانية تقريباً) غريب جداً أن رجل سياسة بالشكل ده يلبس أسورة بنفسجي وماأظنش أنها مصادفه . 
الأمريكان بيهتموا جداً بالتفاصيل والتلحليلات والأرشيف والتحضير لأى حدث أو مقابلة بأكثر من سيناريو . 
فاكرة لما أوباما حضر مصر ... 
أفتكر أنهم عملوا تقرير عن حسني مبارك وطريقته وطريقة إستقباله للناس ولما شاف أوباما لأول مره عمل حركته الشهيرة وأشار له بإصبعه فضحك أوباما وأشار بنفس الطريقة .. 
ضحك ضحكة معينة يتفهم منها أنه كان عارف أن حسني مبارك هايعمل الحركة دي . 

والموضوع ده في رأيي مش زي سلسلة القادمون لأني لما شفتها ماأقتنعتش بأى حاجة فيها ولو للحظة واحدة ...

أما عن الخبرة الشخصية فقد حدث لي موقف صعب شويه أنه أفسره أو أحكيه كله بصراحة ،  وقد حدث لي هذا الموقف خارج مصر وملخصه أنه في واحد أتعرفت عليه من منطقة شرق آسيا وكان عضو في جماعة من الجماعات الغريبة بتاعتهم دي زي الحقيقة المًطلقة أو العقرب والحاجات دي وكان داقق تاتو معين يبين أنه تبع مين وأي جماعة ، وحكاية العلامات والإشارات زي ماقلت قديم جداً جداً ومش حكايات أفلام سيما ، لأ ده حقيقي وموجود ... 
ده حتى القراصنة زمان كان لهم علم خاص بيهم وعلامات محددة وكمان بتوع معابد الشاولين لهم إشارات بتميزهم وكذلك أتباع بعض الديانات الغير سماوية لهم علامات بتميزهم وتعرفهم ببعض ....

عموماً تظل قناعتك فكر ورأي لابد أن يُحترم وكذلك خبراتك وآرائك ، وكل شخص ليه قناعات وطريقة تفكير ومواقف قابلها وخبرات أكتسبها خلال حياته ...

ومش عارف ليه حكاية الأساور المطاطية واخدة منكم كم كبير من السخرية ، وهي لو ماتستاهلش زي ماأنتوا فاهمين طنشوها خالص وأسمعوا من ودن وفوتوا من الودن التانية ، طالما المسألة مش محتاجة لإثبات خطأ الفكرة وطالما هيا فكرة هبله أصلاً وغللي مقتنع أنها صح هو إللي هايتحمل أنه فكر كتير في كلام فاضي وأنتوا مش خسرانين حاجة ابدا ومش مطالبين تثبتوا أن ده كلام فاضي طالما شكله كلام فاضي واهبل وكده ... 

إللي شايف أنه عبط يعمل ولا كأنه سمع حاجة ويضحك في سره وخلاص ، إنما يمكن واحد يعدي والموضوع يعجبه يقوم يدور هو كمان ويلاقي حاجة تثبت أو تنكر الكلام ده ...  :xmas 16: 

 وعلى فكرة أنا كمان ماأعرفش وائل غنيم بس أول مرة شفته ماقدرتش أرتحله ، والإنطباع الأول عنه كان سيئ من خلال الفراسة والتوسم الموجودين بأي إنسان ....

سواء وائل غنيم أو البرادعي صراحة وجههم وطريقتهم في الكلام وحركات جسمهم مُعبرين جداً عن حقيقتهم ، وكل واحد وله رأي وتوسم خاص صائب أو خائب وربنا يعلم كل شيئ ... 

وأعتقد التوسم ده أمر موجود وماحدش يقدر ينكره .....
دمت بكل خير

----------


## اليمامة

> Dragon Shadow
> 
>     مش عارف ياجماعة الويكيبيديا دي .... ساعات الواحد بيقرأ فيها حاجات غريبة وماتبقاش عارف مين كاتبها ولا الحقيقة إيه بالظبط
>     حتى شوفو
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gel_bracelet
> 
>     وكمان كاتبين المصادر
>     كانت جولة كويسة في شوية موقع بتتكلم عن ناس غريبة جداً


الأستاذ الفاضل ابراهيم..
تعرف كم أقدرك..وأحترم فكرك..ومواقفنا السابقة تشهد..
ولكن ساءنى منك مؤخرا التركيز على من لا يستحق من وجهة نظرى الخاصة..وجعله بطل ناجح..أدى مهمته بامتياز..وما ينطوى عليه ذلك من تسفيه لشعب مصر ومواطنيها وشباب هذه الثورة التى لم نرى منها للآن أى نتيجة سلبية..وإنما لم نر إلا كل ما أحدث تغيير جذرى فى مصر..بل هو تغيير تاريخى..فهل  رأيت للآن يا أستاذ ابراهيم بشكل وضوعى ما يسيئك فى هذا التغيير الذى حدث فى مصر ؟
وألا ترى معى أن الكلام فى هذه التفصيلات يعد متأخرا..وليس ذى أهمية على الإطلاق..ولن يفيد بالفعل أمام هذا الوعى الجمعى والضمير الجمعى الذى أصبح الوطن عليه اليوم..وأننا نمتلك من الوعى كى نفهم ونرى ولا ننجر لأى مزاعم من وائل غنيم أو من غيره ؟
هناك تحديات يا أستاذ ابراهيم تحتاج لطاقتك هذه وفكرك وقوة عزيمتك فى التتبع والتقصى عوضا عن المدعو وائل غنيم أو أيا كان اسمه..أليس كذلك ؟
هناك أناس من المفترض أن يعنوا بكشفك وتقصيك بدلا من وائل غنيم..رائحتهم العفنة فاحت..وثروتهم الحرام هاهى تقضى على آمالهم وطموحاتهم السوداء التى كان مخطط لها فى جثث هذا الشعب..؟
هذا ليس حكرا على الرأى سيدى..وليس تبنيا لوجهة نظر وحيدة..
ولكن ما أعنيه أن الأمر برمته لا يهم..
يعنى حتى لو كان وائل هذا عميل ويهودى أمريكانى ومتطرف دينيا وشاذ وخامورجى...وأنها كانت مؤامرة على مصر والمصريين..هل تعتقد أن هذا ما آلت إليه الأمور اليوم..مقاليدها أصبحت فى يد من..أمريكا..أم قيادة هؤلاء الشباب المصريين بعيدا عن وائل غنيم والعسكر المصريين ؟!
ما قيمة وائل غنيم الآن..وللعلم أنا لا أسفه منه حينما أقول أننى لم أنتبه له ولم أقرأ له أى تعليقات ولم أعيره الإهتمام الكافى هذا لأن ثورة مصر كانت ثورة شعبية خرجت من عمق جماهيرى تنامى باستمرار..ألم تر حضرتك صور سيدات مصريات..ربات بيوت عاديين وأطفالهم الصغار ورجالتهم ممن اشتركوا فى هذه الثورة..؟
فى المولد يا أستاذ ابراهيم..لا تستطيع أن تفرق..وهذا طبيعى فى المولد..تجد كل الألوان والفكرانيات..ولا ضير..فليعبثوا ..فليعبث من نعرفهم جيدا..القلة المندسة التى عرفناها..وهى التى يجب أن وليها اهتمامنا وحده..
والأعمال بخواتيمها..
أعرف مدى اعزازك للرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك وهأنت قلت أنه فى بواكير حكمه كان لا بأس به ..مع أن هناك أخبار تواترت أنه ما كان سوى بائع وشارى من أول تراب الوطن حتى البشر ..مع الأسواق السياسية الغربية...يعنى ماذا ترى فى حسن مبارك وأنت معنا على الساحة تستمع للجرائم الفظيعة..إلى أى شىء تستند ..؟ ..هذا سؤال..
هل تجد فى سيطرة السيدة زوجته وابنها عليه دفاعا عنه ومخرجا له وهو رئيس الدولة..مسئولية من ..؟ المفترض أن لا تغمض له عين فى روع هذه المسئولية..نحن أمهات وآباء فى نطاق مسئولية محدود..مسئولية أطفالنا وبيوتنا..انظر ماذا نفعل وكيف نكافح ونعمل ليلا نهارا بشقاء..فما بالك بفرد تولى مسئولية دولة واناس..ولم يصون الأمانة ولم يحترم مسئوليته وتصور أن الناس ملكه والبلد من ممتلكاته الخاصة..ونحن يا أستاذ ابراهيم..أنت وأنا وهو وهى وأقربائك وجيرانك وأصدقائك..هل نستحق..أليس هذا الوطن وطننا جميعا..كيف تكون الأوطان إذن..؟
لست فى حاجة وأنا كما أرى ..صاحب مرجعية دينية عالية أن أقول لك.." أن كل راع مسئول عن رعيته.."..كيف نفسر الأمر إذن يا سيدى ؟
وكيف يكون القصاص هنا كما أقرته الشريعة الإسلامية..وكيف تكون عودة الحق لأصحابه..
أنا أقدر إنسانيتك جدا كشعور خاص..وهأنذا قرأت أنك تقدر نتائج الثورة وهذا العمل الثورى..اسمح لى إذن أن أسألك بشكل مباشر..من أى شىء تقلق بالتحديد..وماذا ترى فى الأمور من هذه الزاوية التى تنطلق منها..زاوية وائل غنيم وهو الشخص الذى لا يعنينا حتى لو كان الشيطان نفسه..فليذهب للجحيم..
كلنا قلقون على بلدنا ولكنه الإنتظار الصحى..العادى..الذى لا يشبه خوف زمان..ورعب زمان ..وتعذيب زمان وإهانات الماضى يا أستاذ ابراهيم..وأنا لا أزايد على وطنيتك صدقنى..ولكننى أريد أن تتصالح معها..
إن كلامك اليوم لا يعنى سوى شىء واحد هو أنك ترى أن هذه الثورة هى مؤامرة وتخطيط أمريكانى صرف..وأنها لا شىء على الإطلاق..ومصر كانت أفضل كثيرا قبل 25 يناير..وإلا ماذا يكون معنى كلامك كله؟
صدقنى..فى حالاتى الخاصة أشفق على الرئيس السابق..وأسامحه..إذ لا أعتقد أن أحد هنا ينتظر مثلا نصيبه من الثروة المنهوبة..ثروة بلادنا التى نريدها لمصر..مصر وحدها أولى بها للتعمير والبناء..والتى بددها وحاشتيه..ولكن هذا لا يمنع إطلاقا من رؤية الحق ومساندته دون مزايدات..ولا تفريعات..
كلنا زائلون يا أستاذ ابراهيم ولن يتبقى منا سوى اسم ماض..وسيرة..وتراب..
تحياتى لك..

----------


## اليمامة

> سؤال عمالة افكر فيه 
> هل يعتبر الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسني مبارك 
> هو المحافظ الرسمي لدولة شرم الشيخ حاليا ؟؟


بصى هو فعلا عاشق لسينا وشرم الشيخ بالتحديد
والعادى انه كان شبه مقيم هناك
أعتقد انهم لسه عاملين له اعتبار شيديد وبيوجبوا معاه..
لسه الحكومة مكسوفة والجيش مكسوف..
وعلشان كدا كان لازم حكومة انتقالية مختلفة تتعمل سريعا..لا تمت له بصله ولا يكون فيه احد من رجالاته السابقين..
المقلق هيا مسألة التقارير اللى بتوصله دى..لأن المعلومة دى لو صحيحة تبقى خطيرة ومؤشر مهبب ..أو لا تعنى أى شىء على الإطلاق..
لازلت فى الصورة ملامح بعيدة...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الأستاذ الفاضل ابراهيم..
> تعرف كم أقدرك..وأحترم فكرك..ومواقفنا السابقة تشهد..
> ولكن ساءنى منك مؤخرا التركيز على من لا يستحق من وجهة نظرى الخاصة..وجعله بطل ناجح..أدى مهمته بامتياز..وما ينطوى عليه ذلك من تسفيه لشعب مصر ومواطنيها وشباب هذه الثورة التى لم نرى منها للآن أى نتيجة سلبية..وإنما لم نر إلا كل ما أحدث تغيير جذرى فى مصر..بل هو تغيير تاريخى..فهل  رأيت للآن يا أستاذ ابراهيم بشكل وضوعى ما يسيئك فى هذا التغيير الذى حدث فى مصر ؟
> وألا ترى معى أن الكلام فى هذه التفصيلات يعد متأخرا..وليس ذى أهمية على الإطلاق..ولن يفيد بالفعل أمام هذا الوعى الجمعى والضمير الجمعى الذى أصبح الوطن عليه اليوم..وأننا نمتلك من الوعى كى نفهم ونرى ولا ننجر لأى مزاعم من وائل غنيم أو من غيره ؟
> هناك تحديات يا أستاذ ابراهيم تحتاج لطاقتك هذه وفكرك وقوة عزيمتك فى التتبع والتقصى عوضا عن المدعو وائل غنيم أو أيا كان اسمه..أليس كذلك ؟
> هناك أناس من المفترض أن يعنوا بكشفك وتقصيك بدلا من وائل غنيم..رائحتهم العفنة فاحت..وثروتهم الحرام هاهى تقضى على آمالهم وطموحاتهم السوداء التى كان مخطط لها فى جثث هذا الشعب..؟
> هذا ليس حكرا على الرأى سيدى..وليس تبنيا لوجهة نظر وحيدة..
> ولكن ما أعنيه أن الأمر برمته لا يهم..
> يعنى حتى لو كان وائل هذا عميل ويهودى أمريكانى ومتطرف دينيا وشاذ وخامورجى...وأنها كانت مؤامرة على مصر والمصريين..هل تعتقد أن هذا ما آلت إليه الأمور اليوم..مقاليدها أصبحت فى يد من..أمريكا..أم قيادة هؤلاء الشباب المصريين بعيدا عن وائل غنيم والعسكر المصريين ؟!
> ...


عجبتي جداً المشاركة دي أختي العزيزة وخاطبت فيها عقلي ومشاعري في آن واحد .... 
وآسف أني أرهقتك وأخدت من جهدك عشان تقنعيني بشيئ صدقيني أنا مًقتنع بيه جداً وهو أن الثورة ثورة شباب وأن سلبياتها قليلة جداً وده كان ستر من عند ربنا الحمدلله وأن شباب شرفاء هم قوام هذه الثورة وقاعدتها وأن نتائجها مبهرة ولم نكن نحلم بها ...
بس الموضوع لسه يخوف وفي مشاكل في جنوب مصر ، وفي شمال سيناء ولو أن السيناريو الأسوأ بتاع تقسيم البلد أو الحرب الأهلية أو الفوضى ماحصلش الحمد لله وربنا يكملها بالستر من عنده إن شاء الله ...

بس حكاية أني بأحب حسني مبارك أمر مش عاطفي أختي العزيزة لكنه ناتج عن معطيات كتير جداً وكلام مع ضباط جيش وشرطة وجنرالات وقضاه وأطباء وناس كتير ليهم تجارب ورأي يُحترم ، والرجل ده في رأيي كان المفروض يمشي سنة 1999 وقبل إنتخابات 2005 (ممكن التواريخ تكون غلط لأني بأكتب من دماغي فأرجو المعذرة) حفظاً لتاريخة ولتقدم سِنُه ولأسباب كتير جداً جداً ، منها أن المفروض أننا جمهورية مش مملكة (رغم أني أفضل النظام الملكي لأنه أكثر إستقراراً وإنجلترا خير دليل) إنما الراجل ده بيحب مصر ووطني ومش عميل وبطل في حرب أكتوبر وبشهادة جميع من عاصروا فترة الحرب ، وتاريخة قبل مايبقى نائب رئيس الجمهورية وحتى بعد مابقى رئيس في الفترة الأولى ، ومابحاولش ألاقي له مخرج أو مبرر عن أخطائه وتدخل زوجته في الشئون السياسية والمصيبة الكبيرة بتاعة دخول أبنه في الحياة السياسية وملف التوريث ، ثم دخول أصحاب إبنه وتفشي الفساد والسرقة بشدة في البلد سواء في قمة الهرم أو في قاعدته خاصة المحليات وإنتشار الرشوة والكسل وقلة الضمير أو إنعدامه في تأدية العمل عند كل شرائح المجتمع ، وظهرت للرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بطانة تحجب عنه بعض التفاصيل وأشخاص يثق بهم ثقة عمياء وغبيه زي حبيب العادلي وأنس الفقي وأبنه جمال وسوزان والحاجات دي ودته وودت البلد في داهية ... 
إنما صراحة مش قادر أكرهه لأني عارف أنه وطني وبيحب مصر وماكانش عميل (على فكرة الكلام إللي أنت أتكلمت فيه ده عن لساني في مشاركتك دي كتبته على الفيسبوك مش هنا على ماأظن !!! ) وأى تصرف بيعمله كان من وجهة نظره خير للبلد وده مايبررش خطأه بس مش قادر أغير إحساسي أني بأحترمه وده شيئ خاص بيا أنا بس ومايخصش حد لأن قناعتي عنه لن تغير شيئ في الأحداث ولن تؤثر فيها ... 

أما أختي العزيزة الطريقة إللي المفروض أوجه جهدي ليها فده بيرجع لتقديري وأنا شايف أن كلكم مش مدخرين جهد في الأمور إللي بتوجهيني ليها دي وفي ناس زي الفل وبأثق فيهم كلهم (ووفق قناعتي في منهم من هو أفضل مني تقديراً للأمور ورأياً واعيا ) بيقدموا آراء وتحليلات عن الوضع ويعني وجودي مش هايزود كتير ، والحكاية مش خالف تًعرف طبعاً بس إللي أنا مهتم بيه في رأيي له أهمية برضه ومش كتير هنا بيفكروا في الناحية دي خالص ، وذكرت أن في حملات على الشبكة لنشر أفكار معينة عن أشخاص معينة وكأنهم إللي هايمسكوا البلد خلاص ، ومع أني عارف إن جنرالات الجيش مش نايمين ، إنما الموجة عاتية والوضع فوضوي وقلت قبل كده أن الحكاية مش باينه سواء إنتخابات الرئاسة أو إنتخابات مجلسي الشعب والشورى أو المجالس المحلية والقروية أو حتى الوزراء وطريقة إختيارهم هاتتم إزاي ، والدستور هايكون شكله إيه مع إني فرحت جداً لما سمعت إسم المستشار طارق البشري في الموضوع وإطمأنيت على النقطة دي شوية ...

نيجي بقى لأهمية إللي بأفكر فيه ...
لو ثبت أن إللي بأفكر فيه أو حتى جزء منه صحيح ، وأن وائل غنيم والبرادعي وعبد الرحمن يوسف وأسماء تانية كتير ناس مش تمام وأتعرفوا على حقيقتهم والشباب فهم كده يبقى هايكون له تأثير كبير جداً وفي حاجات كتير مترتبه على بعضها (أما حكاية أنه أفاد الثورة وماضرهاش فده صحيح بس في المقابل أصبح بطل شعبي وله مصداقية ومؤثر في الشباب وممكن يأثر في أفكارهم وقناعاتهم ، وبعدين يعني مثلاً اليهود مش كانوا فاهمين أن جمعة الشوان مُفيد جداً جداً ليهم وكانوا متأكدين من ولائه ليهم) 
ووائل غنيم عايز البرادعي وفي حاجات وحلقات كتير فيه ترابط بينهم وأمور تترتب على بعضها كتير ..

وصراحة نفسي يكون الإنتخاب بالرقم القومي ومش بالبطاقة الإنتخابية رغم رُعبي من الموضوع  ده ، بس هو أفضل وأوقع في رأيي لو في وعي كافي عند الكل ،  وعلى فكرة أنا مابدعيش أني عندي وعي صحيح ومافيش كلمة بيكتبها حد هنا إلا لما أخدها وأفكر فيها وأحطها في دماغي وأركنها شوية وبعدين الدماغ بعد كده بتربط الحاجات دي ببعضها وتعمل علاقات بين الأفكار والاراء إللي سمعتها والصورة توضح شوية شوية ، وأقدر أكون رأي أو وجهة نظر من خلال أرائكم وأفكاركم وتجاربي وخبراتي ...   

 وفي النهاية أسأل الله عز وجل بحق حبيبه رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقول ..
آللهم أرنا الحق حق وأرزقنا إتباعه ، وأرنا الباطل باطل وأرزقنا إجتنابه ..

يعني إحنا هنا عشان كل واحد يحط رأيه ويمكن يفيد ومش عشان نهدم آراء بعضنا وندخل في جدل شخصي ونصرة للرأي ومراء وكلام من ده خصوصاً في الظروف إللي إحنا فيها والبلد فيها ، وأنا مافرضتش رأيي على حد وأستحملت كتير قوي الفترة دي ، مع أن كان عندي ردود ومعطيات بس آثرت عدم تعكير الجو أو إضاعة الوقت قدر ماإستطعت حتى ردودي كانت قصيرة وعديت حاجات وردود كتير جداً لناس كتير عشان ماأعملش إزعاج ولا أقطع تسلسل أفكار حد فيكم وكل واحد نفسه عزيزة عليه وبعدين الرد والتريقة والسخرية والتجريح والتلميح مافيش أسهل منهم وأنا مش جديد عليكم وأنتم عارفيني كويس ، وواضح أن أسلوبي متغير حالياً ومرتبك ورغم كده عديت حاجات مش ممكن كُنت أعديها في وقت تاني وفي ظروف تانية ...
والكل بينادي بحرية الرأى والإختلاف طيب إيه يزعل بقى هو أنا قعد على كتف جد ووزني تقيل ...
ومش غرب أن حد يتريق عليا وحكاية نظرية المؤامرة وفي نفس الوقت يقول في نظرية مؤامرة كذا وكذا ... مش غريبة دي ..
ومش غريبة أن كل واحد يقول أنه كل واحد حر في رأيه وعقيدته ومش عارف إيه وبعدين نختلف على الكلام ده ...
ربنا يسعدك أختي العزيزة وآسف مرة تانية لو كُنت أزعجتك أو ضايقتك لأنك غالية عندي زي أختي بالظبط وربنا يعلم إللي في القلوب ...
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

قايم رايح القاهرة دلوقت وياريت تدعوا لي اليوم يعدي على خير
أستودعكم الله

----------


## طائر الشرق

> خلوني بقى احكيلكوا 
> على الثورة اللي شوفتها بعيني النهاردة من بدايتها 
> نزلت انا و رضوى صاحبتي نشوف الشباب اللي بينظفوا شارع الهرم 
> ونشوف نقدر نساعد بإيه و ما إلى ذلك ..
> رضوى جاتلي من شارع العريش للمطبعة
> اتقابلنا وقفنا ميكروباص 
> وقولنا نروح المحافظة عشان لو هيقدروا يمدونا بصناديق قمامة 
> المهم..
> ركبنا الميكروباص زي ما قولتلكوا
> ...


 *اهو دا  الصح يا سارة والله

الناس بدأت تتغير بنفسها ,زى ما قلنا واتهد حيلنا من زمان ان السياسة مش هتغير شئ الا لما سلوك الفرد يتغير.

والواحد فى البلد دى اللى عاوز يبنى البلد ويعليها لازم يرفض الظلم والفساد ومايقبلش على نفسه الدنية من اى حد

يعنى انبارح يا سارة كنت رايح طنطا عشان التربية العسكرية يقوملك بقى سواق الميكروباص بعد ما ركبنا ومشى نلاقيه يغلى الاجرة ربع جنيه  طبعا الناس كلها نزلت وادامه روحنا عرفنا نقطة المرور اللى فى ميدان الشون ولأول مرة فى التاريخ الحديث يتكلم الظابط بتهذب ويوعدنا انه هيشوف الحكاية ايه واخد بنفسه نمرة الميكروباص , الناس معتقدة ان طالما الامور مش بتخصها شخصيا فدا معناه انها بعيدة عن الفساد لكن انبارح دا كان مثال حقيقى ان الناس بتحاول تغير عقولها وقلوبها ودا والله المطلوب اوى فى المرحلة دى .

محدش كان هيهمه الربع جنيه لكن همهم قيمة انك تقابلى الابتزاز بما يستحق وانك تقدمى شكوى اخيرا يستجاب ليها. مش معنى كدا ان الظباط ولاد ناس وبقوا حلوين وفلة وشمعة عيدميلاد منورة* ***,بالعكس والله دول لسه زى ماهم بس بقوا واثقين ان الشعب بقى قوة والفرد جوا الجماعة بقى نقطة فارقة فى المجتمع وعشان كدا بقوا يخافوا ويختشوا.

احنا بس محتاجين السلوك اللى الناس كانت فيه يتغير ويتنسى ويتبدل بسلوك سليم مهذب شجاع , الواحد ينسى  خلافاته القديمة ويبدأ صفحة جديدة مع نفسه ومع غيره .

وربنا يسلم ويجعل مصر فى اعلى الامم الى ابد الآبدين .


*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> _هااااااااااااااانت 
> يا رب_


 *نفسى اشوف فيها بطرس غالى

والله لو ما اتحبس دا يبقى استهبال دولى* ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *اهو دا  الصح يا سارة والله
> 
> الناس بدأت تتغير بنفسها ,زى ما قلنا واتهد حيلنا من زمان ان السياسة مش هتغير شئ الا لما سلوك الفرد يتغير.
> 
> والواحد فى البلد دى اللى عاوز يبنى البلد ويعليها لازم يرفض الظلم والفساد ومايقبلش على نفسه الدنية من اى حد
> 
> يعنى انبارح يا سارة كنت رايح طنطا عشان التربية العسكرية يقوملك بقى سواق الميكروباص بعد ما ركبنا ومشى نلاقيه يغلى الاجرة ربع جنيه  طبعا الناس كلها نزلت وادامه روحنا عرفنا نقطة المرور اللى فى ميدان الشون ولأول مرة فى التاريخ الحديث يتكلم الظابط بتهذب ويوعدنا انه هيشوف الحكاية ايه واخد بنفسه نمرة الميكروباص , الناس معتقدة ان طالما الامور مش بتخصها شخصيا فدا معناه انها بعيدة عن الفساد لكن انبارح دا كان مثال حقيقى ان الناس بتحاول تغير عقولها وقلوبها ودا والله المطلوب اوى فى المرحلة دى .
> 
> محدش كان هيهمه الربع جنيه لكن همهم قيمة انك تقابلى الابتزاز بما يستحق وانك تقدمى شكوى اخيرا يستجاب ليها. مش معنى كدا ان الظباط ولاد ناس وبقوا حلوين وفلة وشمعة عيدميلاد منورة* ***,بالعكس والله دول لسه زى ماهم بس بقوا واثقين ان الشعب بقى قوة والفرد جوا الجماعة بقى نقطة فارقة فى المجتمع وعشان كدا بقوا يخافوا ويختشوا.
> ...



ربنا هيسلم إن شاء الله

----------


## طائر الشرق

> قايم رايح القاهرة دلوقت وياريت تدعوا لي اليوم يعدي على خير
> أستودعكم الله


 *بس وانت راجع ابقى هاتلى طبق كشرى من عند هند يا استاذ ابراهيم* *عشان بودو* *وميار* :: 



*ترجع بالسلامة يا استاذ ابراهيم*
*
وان شاء الله خيرا
* :xmas 1:

----------


## اليمامة

> قايم رايح القاهرة دلوقت وياريت تدعوا لي اليوم يعدي على خير
> أستودعكم الله


ترجع بخير إن شاء الله ورحلة تعود منها وكلك يقين وأمل من نوع آخر ..
تحياتى 
 :f2:

----------


## حمادو

فى وسط معمعة الثورات اللى بتحصل حاليا فى الشرق الأوسط اللى هدفها وضع المنطقة فى الخريطة العالمية من جديد ... وإن شاء الله هايحصل ... قريت النهاردة خبر من شركة باير للادوية والكيماويات عن تمكنهم من تصنيع بلاستيك من:-














ثاني أكسيد الكربوووووووووون







أيون الخبر صحيح, بيعملوا بلاستيك من الهوا الملوث...بعد كده التلوث هايكون سلعة علشان يقدروا يصنعوا منه بلاستيك ومواد مشتعلة وقابلة للاشتعال ههههههههههههههه

ياترى بأه بعد الثورة وبعد إستقرار الأمور فى مصر هاتتفتح المجالات للبحث العلمي والتعلم والتطوير علشان نقدر مش بس نوصل للناس دي بل ونتخطاهم كمان؟

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الآن وأنا أرى التليفزيون المصري ينقل صلاة الجمعه من ميدان التحرير*
*وأستمع إلى الآيات التي تلاها الشيخ الفاضل 
الشيخ القرضاوي جزاه الله كل الخير عن أمتنا
حيث كان إمام ملايين المصلين هناك*
** وفرعون ذو الأوتاد الذين طغوا في البلاد فأكثروا فيه الفساد فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب **
*أدركت أنه تليفزيون الوطن قد فاق من غفوته*
*وعاد ليكون تليفزيون الشعب 
وليس تليفزيون النظام الفاسد البائد بلا عوده بإذن الله*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ابن البلد

> أستاذ إبراهيم
> 
> صباح الحرية...بخصوص الأساور المطاطية إن شاء الله هايجي يوم وأصور لحضرتك أكتر من 20 أسورة مطاطية حصلت عليها بنفسى من
> 1. إحتفالية أقامتها شركة نوفارتس العالمية اللى كنت باشتغل فيها بمناسبة وصول إجمالى دخل الشركة 40 مليار دولار...لندن
> 2. إحتفالية أقامتها شركة فرويدنبرج اللى كنت باشتغل فيها  بمناسبة وصول إجمالى دخلها القائم على خدمة أبحاث الفضاء أكثر من 8 مليار دولار...جنوب أسبانيا, وعلى فكرة قابلت شيوخ عرب ووزراء مصريين فى الحفلة دي وكانت تكلفتها أكبر من تكلفة الإحتفالية بإفتتاح برج دبي, وكلنا لبسنا الحظاظات المطاطية دي.
> 3. إحتفالية أقامتها مؤسسة غير ربحية تهدف للتواصل الإجتماعى بين الشعوب..المانيا
> 4. إحتفالية جامعة بازل بتخرجي وحصولى على درجة الماجستير...سويسرا
> 5. إحتفالية هارد روك حضرتها فى شرم الشيخ...مصر
> 6. إحتفالية فى براغ لمجموعة شباب أهبل أنا واحد منهم مؤمنين أن الدنيا هاتبقى أحلى لو ركزنا على اللى يجمع بين الشعوب..التشيك
> ...


وأنا أؤكد على كلامك ده يا حمادو
أعرف بس اللون البمبي لدعم سرطان الثدي

والأزرق 
استخدمته لبنان في حملتها من أجل الحقيقة عن مقتل الحرير

والألوان كلها ليس لها معاني جنسية ولكن بتعبر عن دعم لغرض نبيل معين

زي ما أنت أشارت

وأعرف ناس كتيرة تستخدم الأساور دي بالألوان وعارفين معناها مش للتقليد فقط

----------


## طائر الشرق

*اعرف واحد هنا بيلبس بتاعة عليها اسم المنتدى

كان قاعد جنبى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا جيييييييت
انا حاسة ان القاهرة كلها في التحرير  :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> انا جيييييييت
> انا حاسة ان القاهرة كلها في التحرير


*ألف حمد الله على السلامه*
*أنا بقى كنت حاسس إن مصر كلها في التحرير*
*فيه ناس كتير قوي وأنا واحد منهم كانوا هناك بقلوبهم*
*كانت لوحه ولا زالت رائعه ومهيبه*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاسكندرية ترقص  من بعد صلاة الجمعه

وتجمع حاااااااااااااااشد للاحتفال فى المساء على الكورنيش امام مسجد القائد ابراهيم*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ألف حمد الله على السلامه*
> *أنا بقى كنت حاسس إن مصر كلها في التحرير*
> *فيه ناس كتير قوي وأنا واحد منهم كانوا هناك بقلوبهم*
> *كانت لوحه ولا زالت رائعه ومهيبه*


ياااااه يا استاذ عصام 
لما كلنا قولنا " إرفع راسك فووووووق إنتا مصري" كان إحساس لا يوصف  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

الشعب يريد إٍسقاط المختار هههههههههه

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## طائر الشرق

*تلقت شركات الطيران المرخص لها بالتاكسى الجوى وشركات الوكالة المصرية، تعليمات عاجلة من وزارة الطيران المدنى المصرية بمنع سفر أى مصرى حتى وإن كان يحمل جنسية دولة أخرى على أية رحلة خاصة إلا بعد الرجوع إلى سلطات الطيران المدنى المصرى.

وأشارت التعليمات إلى أن ذلك يأتى بناء على تعليمات المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، وأن أية مخالفة لهذه لتعليمات سوف يصدر بشأنها تعليمات بغلق الشركة نهائيا.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مفيش اي اخبار عن مظاعرة رد الجميل بمصطفى محمود ؟؟ .. ولا انضموا للتحرير ؟؟؟  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

*مام مسجد مصطفى محمود بشارع جامعة الدول العربية فيما أسموه "بجمعة الوفاء" للمطالبة بتكريم الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك.

ورفع المتظاهرون أعلام مصر ولافتات تطالب بتكريم الرئيس السابق لما أعطاه لمصر خلال توليه فترة حكمه .

وأكدوا في لافتاتهم على ضرورة قيام القوات المسلحة بتكريم الرئيس السابق ، وأن يقدم الشعب المصري لفتة تقدير للعطاء الكبير الذي يعبر عن وفاء الشعب المصري مع رئيسه السابق.
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *مام مسجد مصطفى محمود بشارع جامعة الدول العربية فيما أسموه "بجمعة الوفاء" للمطالبة بتكريم الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك.
> 
> ورفع المتظاهرون أعلام مصر ولافتات تطالب بتكريم الرئيس السابق لما أعطاه لمصر خلال توليه فترة حكمه .
> 
> وأكدوا في لافتاتهم على ضرورة قيام القوات المسلحة بتكريم الرئيس السابق ، وأن يقدم الشعب المصري لفتة تقدير للعطاء الكبير الذي يعبر عن وفاء الشعب المصري مع رئيسه السابق.
> *


بيس  ::

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> مفيش اي اخبار عن مظاعرة رد الجميل بمصطفى محمود ؟؟ .. ولا انضموا للتحرير ؟؟؟


*بيقولوا الناس اللي نادوا بيها مالاقوش حد رد عليهم*
*وأخيراً إتفقوا مايعملوهاش غير لو كل واحد نهب البلد رد اللي نهبُه تاني
وساعتها تبقى مظاهرة بمناسبة رد المنهوب
*

----------


## hanoaa

> *بيقولوا الناس اللي نادوا بيها مالاقوش حد رد عليهم*
> *وأخيراً إتفقوا مايعملوهاش غير لو كل واحد نهب البلد رد اللي نهبُه تاني
> وساعتها تبقى مظاهرة بمناسبة رد المنهوب
> *


فكرة حلوة أوى يا أستاذ عصام
ياريت ينفذوها

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *بيقولوا الناس اللي نادوا بيها مالاقوش حد رد عليهم*
> *وأخيراً إتفقوا مايعملوهاش غير لو كل واحد نهب البلد رد اللي نهبُه تاني
> وساعتها تبقى مظاهرة بمناسبة رد المنهوب
> *


ساعتها كلنا هنطلع  :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*من الفضفضة

إلى الغرغرة

إلى المضمضة
............

........

....

..

وخُد بالك من سنانك

حاسب تعُض لسانك

دا لسانك حُصانك

إوعاك تسيبه ..

لحمارك
*

----------


## ندى الايام

> مفيش اي اخبار عن مظاعرة رد الجميل بمصطفى محمود ؟؟ .. ولا انضموا للتحرير ؟؟؟


والنبى متفكرينى من جمعة لجمعة ربك بيغيرالاحوال
نزلت الجمعة اللى فاتت يوم التنحى كانت الناس كلها بتحتفل وهيصه وشعارات وحلو يا حلو مبارك الشعب حله
والنهارده قبل ماننزل نروح لاقيتهم فى التلفزيون وفى نفس المكان الشعب يريد تكريم الرئيس هههههههههههههههههه
بصراحه رفضت انزل طبعا احسن ياختى يفتكرونى معاهم الناس بتغير كلامها فى يوم ليلة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> والنبى متفكرينى من جمعة لجمعة ربك بيغيرالاحوال
> نزلت الجمعة اللى فاتت يوم التنحى كانت الناس كلها بتحتفل وهيصه وشعارات وحلو يا حلو مبارك الشعب حله
> والنهارده قبل ماننزل نروح لاقيتهم فى التلفزيون وفى نفس المكان الشعب يريد تكريم الرئيس هههههههههههههههههه
> بصراحه رفضت انزل طبعا احسن ياختى يفتكرونى معاهم الناس بتغير كلامها فى يوم ليلة


منين لفين وكنتي فين وروحتي فين 
حددي جبهتك ربنا يخليكي عشان توهتيني يا ندى  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الليلة الكبيرة ياعمِّي والعالم كتيرة

زحمة ياولداااااااااااه

كام عيِّل تاااااااااه

حتى العُمدة

- مش هتبطل بلطجة يامِسْعِد ؟ -*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*كلاكيت تانى مرة*

*من الفضفضة

إلى الغرغرة

إلى المضمضة
............

........

....

..

وخُد بالك من سنانك

حاسب تعُض لسانك

دا لسانك حُصانك

إوعاك تسيبه ..

لحمارك
*

----------


## سوما

الشعب يريد تطهير البلاد ,,,
الشعب يريد تعمير البلاد ,,,,
النهادرة أكنى كنت ف حلم بصلى ورا الشيخ القرضاوى بارك الله فيه ,,, حلم فعلاً بسمع خطبة الجمعة منه شخصياً .....
وبجد دعاءه كان جميل اوووووووى ,, خوفه ع البلد وفرحته بالنصر والحرية كان جميل ,,, كلامه كان جميل ,,,
من النهادرة عمرى ما هأنسى الاية القرأنية ف سورة الفجر ... قال الله تعالى :
وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ * الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي الْبِلَادِ * فَأَكْثَرُوا فِيهَا الْفَسَادَ * فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ سَوْطَ عَذَابٍ * إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَادِ
صدق الله العظيم ,,,,
مع انى سمعتها كتير وقرأيت تفسيرها قبل كده ,, بس أكنى بفهم تفسيرها لأول مرة النهادرة من الشيخ القرضاوى ,,, 
ولما ذكر قول الله تعالى " ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ " .... فعلاً حسيت انها أمانة لينا مصر هى الأمانة ,,, لازم نحافظ على أمنها واستقرارها ,, مصر هتفضل طول عمرها بلد الأمن والأماااااااااااااااان ,, اعتقد انها أمانة فى رقبتنا كلنااااااااااااااااا ,, ويارب نحافظ ع الأمانة يااااااااااااااارب يارب ,,,
النهادرة بالنسبة ليا ميدان التحرير غيرررررررررررررر ,, حتى غيرررررررر أيام الثورة لما كنت معاهم أول 3 أيام وبعدين للاسف مش قدرت أشارك معاهم تانى لظروف خاصة ,,, بجد النهادرة كان غير 25 , 26 , 27 يناير لما نزلتهم ,,, 
النهادرة حسيت بكم الفرحة والانتصار والحرية والتصميم ع الحفاظ ع الروح الجديدة اللى جوانا كلنا ,حسيت ان مصر كلها هناك ,,,
اول مرة اسمع كلمة الله أكبر وهى بترج المكاااااااااااااااااااااااان والميدان ,,, الله أكبر ,, الله أكبر ,,,,
مصر ,,,,, مصر ,,,,,, تحيا مصر ,,,,,,,, الشعب يريد تطهير البلاد ,,,, أيد واحدة ,,, 
جتى عرفت ان تقريبا كل المناطق بينضفوا الشوارع فيها الأولاد والبنات ,,,, ربنا يحمي مصر واهلها يارب ...
ربنا يحرسكم يا أولاد وبنات وشيوخ ورجال ونساء وأطفال مصر ,, ربنا يحرسكم لمصر ,
ربنا يحفظك يا مصر من كل شر ,,وفتن وظلم وأستبداد ....
بجد بحبك يا مصر . :f2: 



> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حاجة غريبة جداً والله
> شوية يقولولك سيبوكوا من نظرية *المؤامرة والكلام الفاضي ده* ويطلعوا الناس إللي بتتكلم عن نظرية المؤامرة ولا عندهم شكوك في ناس معينة أنهم مرضى نفسيين ويقولولهم سيناريوهات إيه وكلام فاضي إيه ويطلعوهم عندهم وسواس قهري أو مش فاهمين وكلام فاضي كتير تاني ...
> مع أن الناس دول من كوكب الأرض ومش ضد الثورة ولا نتائجها الجميلة ومش ضدد التغيير !!!!
> 
> *ودلوقت يقولو مؤامرات وثورة مضادة ومؤامرة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> ...


أ. إبراهيم ,,,, تيجئ بالسلامة ان شاء الله ,,, 
المقالة دى ع فكرة انا مقتنعة بكل اللى فيها مليون ف 100 ,, لأنه اهوا ادام عينى شئ بيحصل فعلا كل ما فيه ...شكرا على اهتمامك بيها والرد عليها ,,, !!!
وعارفة ومتأكدة انك بتحب مصر جداااااااااااا وعارفة انك مبسوط بالثورة وشبابها,,, بس لتانى مرة بقول لحضرتك انا مستغربة جدااااااااا من دافعك ع الريس السابق ايا كان التوقيت اللى بتقول عليه ,,,, وكمان تركيرز حضرتك على وائل غنيم ,,, ممكن يكون كلام حضرتك صح ..ممكن اه وممكن لاءءءءءءء.. مع انه ساعتها كان مراهق بس نقول ممكن يكون صح ,,, بس عايزة ابلغ حضرتك حاجة ,,, وائل غنيم لي بداخلى وبكثير من حولى  ايا كان امريكى يهودى ملحد حتى ,,, حياته الشخصية لا تعيننى ف شئ خصوصا تصرفاته وقت مراهقته او طفولته لأنه بالنسبة ليا واحد عادى جدااااااا ولا عمرى هانتخبه كرئيس ,, او حتى افكر انه يمسك منصب وزير ,,, لأنى ساعتها هاهتم بحياته وبابعاد شخصيته وحياته الخاصة ,, لأنه ساعتها هيمسك شئ مهم ف البلد اللى انا فيها مواطنة ... ساعتها بس من حقى انى احاسبه ..
,, وائل كان زى الشعلة اللى ابتدأ بالفكرة والشباب ومن بعدهم كل او بلاش كل نقول اغلبية المصريين نزلوا وتظاهروا او حتى كانوا ف بيوتهم للاسباب خاصة وللحماية وائل كسر جواهم موضوع الخوف والصمت ,,, وبس .........
يعنى المفروض اشكره انه كان البداية ,,, ايا كان ,,, وبعدين ليه نركز ع اشياء ف حياته مضت ,,, يا جماعة مثال طبعا مع الفارق الكبير والشائع ,,,,,,,,,,,, ممكن اى واحد على اى ديانة مسيحية يهودية او حتى بلا دين يكون عايش حياته بالطول والعرض وبيعمل كل اجة واى حاجة ممكن الانسان يفكر فيها سؤاء كنت غلط او صح ,,, ممكن بعدها يلتزم ويسلم ويوصل لمرحلة من الايمان شديدة جداااااااااا وربنا يتقبل منه  ما ينفع بقا اجئ واحاسبه على جريمة زنا او سرقة او قتل عملها قبل ايمانه واسلامه واعتقد كان فى كتير كده ,,,,, ربنا رب قلوب  ,,,,, ربنا رب قلوب ...... ربنا وحده أعلم بالنوايا ..... ممكن يكون وائل غلط زى اى حد ساعتها ممكن ,,, ممكن يكون الحظاظة دى تعبر عن ماسوانى او ممكن يكون يهودى وامريكى او مصرى عميل ممكن ,,,,,, بس عمل شئ جميل أشكره عليه ,, صحى الناس المقهورة اللى استسلمت و اللى كانت تركيزها محصور ف قوت يومهم ومش بيعرفوا يكلموا وماشيين جنب الحيط معرضين للاهانة ف اى وقت من اصغر ضابط شرطة او حتى عسكرى الناس اللى كانت بتخاف ,,, وعلى صوتهم ,,, تقريبا اللى كان بيحصل ف الناس محسسهم انهم مش بنى ادمين ,,,,,,,,وهو ده الموت الحقيقي ,,,,, لما تحس انك عايش خايف ومن غير كرامة وكمان بتتهان يبقى لازم كنا نثور عشان احنا عايشين عشان احنا بنى ادميين ,,,
الشعب المصرى قام من النوم او من الغيبوبة اللى كان فيها والحمدلله ..... قام بكل تحضر ورقى وأخلاق ودين...والعالم كله شهد ع ده ,,,والحمدلله ,,,, ربنا يحفظكم يا أهل مصر ويحفظ مصر وأرضها يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ارفع راسك فوق انت مصري .. 

 نزلت التحرير النهارضه وياااااااااالهي 
 فيه ايه يامصريين 
 بجد ..بجد .. حاجه مش متخيله الحدوث عندنا ابدا  
 روح جميله ..احاسيس جميله ..ود ..تراحم ..احتواء ..ابتسامه تفتح لك قلبك فتشعر بسعاده غير منتهيه 
 كل هذا لمسته اليوم في التحرير 
 مارايته لايكتب في كتاب ولا يقال في مقال ولا يذاع في حوار 
 ميدان التحرير ..كيف يتسع لمليونين وفي ايام اخري لمليونين ونصف 
 ولا توجد حادثه تحرش واحده ..ولا يوجد تدافع ..
 علي الرغم من انه كان في السابق كان لايتسع طابور العيش في اي مكان 
سوي لعشره افراد وبعدها يبدا القتال حتي الموت 
اما هنا فالوضع مختلف 
 القلوب هي التي تتسع لبعضها ..وليست الاجساد كما هي العاده 
 نصلي الجمعه وراء شيخنا الجليل 
 والمسيحين في التحرير يقومون هم بترديد الله اكبر وراء الشيخ القرضاوي 
 الذي نور مصر باكملها اليوم بعد سنوات الاضطهاد ضده .. 

 عائلات تفترش الميدان ..وتراهم يقتطعون كسره الخبز من اجلك 
 علي الرغم من انها قد لاتكفيهم وحدهم ..سبحان الله  
شربه ماء بسيطه قد تسقي اثنين او ثلاثه .. 

 اليوم رايت في التحرير : 
 الاخوان المسلمين ..السلفيين ..شباب 25 ..6 ابريل ..مسيحين ..
نساء ,,اطفال ..عائلات ..فقراء ..اغنياء ..حتي الصم والبكم كان لهم صوره في المشهد الجميل اليوم  
 وبالمناسبه وللحق اقول ..رايت اجانب وافارقه ..وملامح غير مصريه في بعض الوجوه 
 قالو عنها في الاعلام المضل ايام مبارك ( اجندات وعملاء ) 
 وهم في الحقيقه نزلاء الفنادق المختلفه الموجودين بالتحرير ..

 مرهق جدا بعد احداث اليوم الطويله 
 ساعود اليكم بتفاصيل اكثر 
 والي العوده ..

 اكرر 













 *ارفع راسك فوق انت مصري* 


 تحياتي

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

بصراحة لقد كرهت تلك الحملة الجديدة والتى تعتذر للمخلوع

لو كان لِزاماً علينا أن نعتذر له لأن الشباب خلعه

*فلِزاماً عليه أن يعتذر لدماء الشهداء "ليس من دهستهم مجنزراته في الثورة الأخيرة فقط" ولكن بدءً من أول قتيل سقط بيديه وهو أنور السادات وحتى من سقط في ثورة 25 يناير

*يجب أن يعتذر لكل من فقد وظيفته بسبب سياساته الخاطئة التى كانت تهدف فقط للربح الشخصي له ولكلابه المخلصين

*يجب أن يعتذر لكل طفل خرج من مدرسته ولم يُكمل تعليمه لأن أباه لم يستطع إستكمال مشواره لسوء حالته الإقتصادية

*يعتذر لكل مصري مات لسوء الرعاية الصحية

*يعتذر لكل مصري فقد مكانه من فوق خط الفقر ونزل تحته

يعتذر ثم يعتذر





*ثم يُعيد أموالنا المنهوبة لديه ولدى أولاده وكلابه

وبلاش نضحك علي أنفسنا وعلي بعض

بلاش سخافة وتسفيه لعقولنا

----------


## R17E

لمن كان في ميدان التحرير اليوم 
هذه بعض الصور من الميدان لحين إعداد الباقي و يظهر في واحده الشيخ حافظ سلامه قائد المقاومه الشعبيه بالسويس الباسله 
و في الاخري رفيق الكفاح أحمد زيزو صاحب الاجنده الخضراء المقلمه بالعرض  :xmas 15:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*اتفضلوا بقى شوفو الاستهبال

قال بيعملوا استفتاء على المادة التانية من الدستور فى الاهرام

والله دا بعيد عن شنب اتخن تخين فيهم

وياريت بس واحد منهم يفكر انه يقرب ناحية اسلامية الدولة تشريعيا وهو هيستقبل جزاء اشد من جزاء مبارك وحاشيته

دا ديننا يا بتوع الرذيلة مش حتة سطر من اللى بتكتبوهم .



*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وات إز ذيس ؟؟
ده زيزو فعلا !!  ::

----------


## R17E

> وات إز ذيس ؟؟
> ده زيزو فعلا !!


أخر واحد اه
اما الذي يسبقه أبو طربوش احمر فده مش زيزو ده الشيخ حافظ سلامه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أخر واحد اه
> اما الذي يسبقه أبو طربوش احمر فده مش زيزو ده الشيخ حافظ سلامه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما انا واخدة بالي

----------


## اسكندرانى

*ايوه 

هو ده ابو اجنده مقلمه بالعرض 

انا فاكرة 

من ايام ما كان بيعمل اجتماعات تحضيرية فى اسكندرية 

عند الحاج انور 

منور يازيزو  ميدان التحرير 

عاوزين  نشوفك فى القائد ابراهيم 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اول مرة من اكثر من 30 سنة كااااااااااااااااامله

ارى فرقة موسيقى القوات البحرية تعزف فى المنشية 

كانت فرقة موسيقى القوات البحرية  فى المناسبات وايام الجمعه 

تعزف فى ميدان سعد زغلول وحديقة القائد ابراهيم قبل ان تسمى الخالدين 

بعد اغتيال الرئيس السادات توقف هذا التقليد 

اليوم رايت موسيقى القوات البحرية تعزف للجمهور مرة اخرى 

وايضا من المظاهر الجميله فعلا 

وسط هذه الاحتفاليه الرائعه 

فى شوارع جانبيه  كان الشباب يقوم بتنظيف الشوارع ونقل القمامه المتراكه 

احساس جميل ان بكره اجمل من النهارده 

شبابك يا مصر*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *اول مرة من اكثر من 30 سنة كااااااااااااااااامله
> 
> ارى فرقة موسيقى القوات البحرية تعزف فى المنشية 
> 
> كانت فرقة موسيقى القوات البحرية  فى المناسبات وايام الجمعه 
> 
> تعزف فى ميدان سعد زغلول وحديقة القائد ابراهيم قبل ان تسمى الخالدين 
> 
> بعد اغتيال الرئيس السادات توقف هذا التقليد 
> ...


ما شاء الله  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_الجوازة التي هزت عرش مصر ..
جميييييييييييييييييييييلة 
ربنا يتمم لهم بخير و يرزقهم بثوار صغنونيييين 
_

----------


## محمد نديم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
كي لا ننسى 
حين قامت ثورة الشعب المصري ، التزمت الصمت لأسابيع ، لأن الحدث كان أكبر من كل حديث أو كلمات ، لكنني خلال قراءتي الصامتة ،تبين لي ما يلي :1- برغم كل الموافقين أو المتحمسين أو المعارضين ، ماحدث هو ثورة بكل المقاييس ، ويظهر ذلك جليا لكل من قرأوا التاريخ ، أو تتبعوا سير الحكام وثورات الشعوب .لقد كانت إرادة الله ، ولم يكن من العجيب أن ينهار أعتى جهاز أمني في المنطقة أمام جموع من الضعفاء لا يملكون سوى الحناجر والأجساد الطرية من لحم ودماء.إنها إرادة الله!!!!
2- أنها رد فعل من شعب مصر الصابر صبرا لا حدود له .إن الانفجار الرهيب الذي حدث من شعب كالشعب المصري المعروف عنه الصبر الشديد على المحن والتسامح و التحمل والتبرير واحترام الرموز والحكام ، يدل على أن الضغط كان فوق الاحتمال ، وأن الفساد كان مستفزا ومفضوحا.
3- الثورة كاشفة للجميع ، وهي نوع من الفتن ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ما معناه لا تكرهوا الفتن فهي كاشفة للقلوب.
4- إن ما حدث من حكامنا ، أو حاكمنا السابق كان فوق الاحتمال ، والثورة تبين أن الرجل أو الرئيس السابق لا يعطي اهتماما ولو بالقدر القليل لرأي الناس أو عموم الناس ، نحن يا أخواتي وأخوتي بالنسبة له ببساطة ( لاشيء) ، والله وواضح هذامن أحاديثه وتعليقاته وتصرفاته.
5- الحجج والذرائع كلهامستهلكة ( أجندات أجنبية ، أمن و استقرار ، سلامة المواطن ، أجندات إسلامية ، فتن طائفية ) ، كان النظام هو السبب فيهاوالمعد لها لضمان السيطرة والتحكم .
6- استجابة النظام للتغير متأخرة جدا ولم تكن من أجل عيوننا كشعب له رأي في مصيره ، بل كانت استجابة للرأي العام العالمي الذي كشف النظام، وتمسكا بالكرسي لا أكثر.
7- اللعب على مشاعر المصريين الطيبين بالأبوة والرمز وعبادة الفرد ، أمر عجيب ، فلا الحاكم والد ولا الرئيس رمز بل هو خادم للشعب ، ولسنا ملكا لأحد يتصرف في مقاديرنا كيف يشاء بلا رادع أو حساب .
8- القول بأن علينا احترامه مردود، ومن قال أننا لم نكن نحترم رؤسائنا؟ أو مسؤلينا ؟ وهل احترموا هم شعبهم؟ فلا داعي للاعتقاد الخاطي المعروف عن الشعب المصري وهو محاولة تبرير أخطاء الحاكم ومحاولة تنزيهه عن الخطأ أو محاسبته وتلك هي مصيبتنا التي جرأت علينا الحكام ورجال الأمن بل ورؤسائنا في العمل أن يستغلوا فينا طيبتنا فينهبوا ثرواتنا ، ويهينوا كرامتنا.لا للتقدير ولا للتجريح.
9- الرئيس مسئول عنا وعن كل حجر في مصر أمام الله ثم الشعب ثم التاريخ ،وهو محاسب على كل تصرف سلبا أو إيجابا .وهو مخول بحكم اختيار الشعب أن يحكمنا ويصرف أمورنا ويرعى مصالحنا ، وهو مسئول أمام نواب الأمة عن ضياع ثروات مصر ، وهو مسئول عن من سرق ونهب وهرب ولو كان يدري وسكت فتلك مصيبة ولو لم يكن يدري فالمصيبة أعظم . ولا يستحق ثقة الشعب ولا الدور الذي عجز عن القيام به.
10- الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس ، ومن الغريب أن يسكت الناس عن حقوقهم الضائعة انتظارا للملائكة أن تنزل من السماء كي تنصرهم !!!!!!!
11- الموقف لا يحتمل الوقوف بين بين ، فإما (مع) وإما التشرذم والضياع بين صفوف المنافقن والمترددين والمهتزين ، الحق واضح ، أبيض كنور الشمس يعمي الأبصار.واقرأوا التاريخ !!!!!
12- الرجل فاسد والنظام فاسد والحكم فاسد بل إن الفساد كان ومازال منظومة مستقرة لها جهاز أمنها الرهيب وجهاز إعلامها المتلون ، ولها حزبها المنتفع ، ولها سحرتها الذين يطرزون القوانين خصيصا لإرضاء الحاكم لا إرضاءا لله ولا مصلحة الناس.
12- أخواتي وأخوتي كم أحبكم في الله وفي الوطن والإنسانية ، من سرق فردا فهو خاطئ فما بالكم في من سرق شعبا ؟ ونهب رزق الفقراء ، وامتص دماء المعوزين بل أضاع مقدرات الشعب المصري ، وأحلام الشباب في مستقبل واعد؟
13- في حالتنا الراهنةلابد من الصمت وكثير من الاعتبار والتدبر والقراءة المتأنية للأحداث، فالحق حق والباطل باطل ولا يوجد شيء (بين البينين) .ولا داعي لشهوة الانتقام أو التجريح، بل علينا العمل لاسترداد ثروات مصر المنهوبة.
14- لنقرأ آية رائعة في القرآن لعلها تشرح صدورنا، لأنها تشرح سنة من سنن الكون تدور بيننا الآن كي نشعر بالراحة
( قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء ، وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير )،
فتكريم الحاكم السابق ، لن يفيده بل سوف يضر من يقوم به ، فلا داعي للعواطف الضعيفة الساذجة ، والقول بتكريمه فلا هو في حاجة لذلك ولا نحن .ولن نستطيع أن نعز من أذلهم الله.ولو كان الحاكم السابق ذا قلب يرى ويرعى مصالح رعيته لوقفت الرعية معه حتى الموت .فعلينا بالصمت لا تكريم ولا تجريح.علينا بالاعتبار وحمد الله على سلامة الوطن ونصره المؤزر.
15- عدم الانجرار وراء المنافقين ممن يتباكون الآن على الرجل وهم الذين أضاعوه وضللوه ، وأخفوا عنه الحقائق ، واستفادوا منه ، وعليه ( أي الحاكم السابق )في محنته هذه أن يتوب ويرجع مال الله إلى خلق الله في هذه السن الحرجة وهو على أبواب لقاء الله ، والوقوف بين يديه لحسابه على كل فرد وكل صغيرة وكبيرة على أرض مصر طوال فترة حكمه.إدعوا للرجل أن يتوب قبل أن يموت وهذا ما نقدر عليه الآن.ولا نتمنى له سوى الخير.
16- علينا بالعمل والبناء وتغيير أنفسنا ، وعدم السكوت على الظلم فهو خطيئة ، وعدم السكوت عن قول الحق في وجه أي منحرف كي لا يزداد الانحراف ويتفشى الفساد .وعلينا مراجعة أنفسنا وأخطائنا .
لسنا ضد الأشخاص ولا ضد الحاكم بإسمه ، نحن ضد الفساد والظلم فالمسألة ليست أفرادا ولا أشخاصا ، القضية قضية وطن فمن كان مع الحق و الوطن فأهلا به وسهلا فقد ركب في السفينة، ومن كان مع الفرد فالمرء مع من أحب وغرق معه في ثورة الطوفان.
17 - كأن أولى بالزعيم أن يحترم تاريخه ، وتاريخه العسكري ليس منة ولا فضلا ولا صدقة منه على الشعب فهو واجبه الذي كان يجب أن يقوم به مع زملائه في القوات المسلحة ، وهو دور شكرناه عليه منذ زمن بعيد ، كان عليه أن يحفظ تاريخه للنهاية ولا يمد يده للحرام أو يجترئ على ظلم الرعية.
18- لسنا ملكا لأحد وهذه الفكرة يجب أن تنمو في عقول الناس ،الناس أحرار كما خلقهم الله ، فلسنا عبيدا لأحد، والحاكم ليس بالضرورة أن يكون أعلم الناس ولا أذكاهم ، فالشعب يراقب تصرفاته ومستشاري الخير يوجهونه.
19- مصر مليئة مليئة بالكفاءات ، والاعتماد على رجل واحد اعتقادا بقدراته خطأ ونوع من عبادة الفرد ، وعلينا بالثقة في أنفسنا، ولا يجب أن نكون مثل رعية فرعون ، الذين استخف بقومه فأطاعوه وعبدوه وفعل بهم ما فعل.ولا يجب أن نكون عبيد حكامنا وقلوبنا مع من غلب.
20- يجب علينا جميعا أن نراجع إيماننا بالله مهما كان ديننا ، فهو الخالق الرزاق المحيي المميت ، مالك الملك لا شريك له. والرب واحد والعمر واحد.والرزق بيده فلا نخاف ولا نهتز ، فالعيش بكرامة أو الموت في سبيل الحق. 
ستقوم مصر إن شاءالله من كبوتها عزيزة عظيمة رائعة مشرقة كما عرفها التاريخ .
حفظ الله مصر وشعبها من الفتن ، ووفق الله مصر إلى ما فيه الخير والمجد.
وسلام على شهداء الحرية والصادقين من القلوب البريئة والأرواح النقية، من ورود مصر وبراعمها وأبنائها البررة.
والسلام.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_هوا أنا بحلم ؟؟_

----------


## طائر الشرق

> _هوا أنا بحلم ؟؟_


 واااو

----------


## طائر الشرق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> كي لا ننسى 
> حين قامت ثورة الشعب المصري ، التزمت الصمت لأسابيع ، لأن الحدث كان أكبر من كل حديث أو كلمات ، لكنني خلال قراءتي الصامتة ،تبين لي ما يلي :1- برغم كل الموافقين أو المتحمسين أو المعارضين ، ماحدث هو ثورة بكل المقاييس ، ويظهر ذلك جليا لكل من قرأوا التاريخ ، أو تتبعوا سير الحكام وثورات الشعوب .لقد كانت إرادة الله ، ولم يكن من العجيب أن ينهار أعتى جهاز أمني في المنطقة أمام جموع من الضعفاء لا يملكون سوى الحناجر والأجساد الطرية من لحم ودماء.إنها إرادة الله!!!!
> 2- أنها رد فعل من شعب مصر الصابر صبرا لا حدود له .إن الانفجار الرهيب الذي حدث من شعب كالشعب المصري المعروف عنه الصبر الشديد على المحن والتسامح و التحمل والتبرير واحترام الرموز والحكام ، يدل على أن الضغط كان فوق الاحتمال ، وأن الفساد كان مستفزا ومفضوحا.
> 3- الثورة كاشفة للجميع ، وهي نوع من الفتن ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ما معناه لا تكرهوا الفتن فهي كاشفة للقلوب.
> 4- إن ما حدث من حكامنا ، أو حاكمنا السابق كان فوق الاحتمال ، والثورة تبين أن الرجل أو الرئيس السابق لا يعطي اهتماما ولو بالقدر القليل لرأي الناس أو عموم الناس ، نحن يا أخواتي وأخوتي بالنسبة له ببساطة ( لاشيء) ، والله وواضح هذامن أحاديثه وتعليقاته وتصرفاته.
> 5- الحجج والذرائع كلهامستهلكة ( أجندات أجنبية ، أمن و استقرار ، سلامة المواطن ، أجندات إسلامية ، فتن طائفية ) ، كان النظام هو السبب فيهاوالمعد لها لضمان السيطرة والتحكم .
> 6- استجابة النظام للتغير متأخرة جدا ولم تكن من أجل عيوننا كشعب له رأي في مصيره ، بل كانت استجابة للرأي العام العالمي الذي كشف النظام، وتمسكا بالكرسي لا أكثر.
> 7- اللعب على مشاعر المصريين الطيبين بالأبوة والرمز وعبادة الفرد ، أمر عجيب ، فلا الحاكم والد ولا الرئيس رمز بل هو خادم للشعب ، ولسنا ملكا لأحد يتصرف في مقاديرنا كيف يشاء بلا رادع أو حساب .
> ...


 *تسلم  ايدك يا استاذ محمد*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> _الجوازة التي هزت عرش مصر ..
> جميييييييييييييييييييييلة 
> ربنا يتمم لهم بخير و يرزقهم بثوار صغنونيييين 
> _


 *ههههههههه

زى فيلم ليلة سقوط بغداد

بس كان ناقصها حاجة واحدة بس




































الجوزة ام عداد*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

- أعزز وأؤكد كلام حمادو وإبن البلد أن الأساور المطاطية ليس لها معاني جنسية في *مصر* والبنات ممكن يلبسوها عادي وناوي أستورد شوية وفي إحتمال كبير أن مالهاش معاني خالص طالماً ناوي أستوردها من الشركات المُصنعة إللي بتأكد ده وأن لا ليها معاني جنسية ولا معاني نبيلة وأنها موضة ، بس بالنسبة للي قاعدين في أمريكا والدول الغربية ياخدوا بالهم شوية عشان الشبهات وعلى ما الحكاية توصل مصر ... لسه بدري . 

لكن مع هبوب نسائم الحرية كل شيئ ممكن .... 

أول كلامنا كان إن مالهاش معاني خالص وبلاش عبط وهبل وأنها شيئ عبيط بيتباع في البنزينه وبيوزعوه على إللي يحط نفط كتير وحالياً الحمدلله أصبح لها معاني نبيلة ، وقد كان يهمني أن أثبت أن لها معاني ودلالات سواء نبيلة أو أمينة أو فتحية ، وحالياً الموضوع مش مهم لأن وائل غنيم ورقته أتحرقت الحمدلله وعقبال الباقيين ...

- لايوجد شيئ إسمه الماسونية خالث مالث أبداً ، وده تخريف من بتاع فلاسفة ومحللين فاضيين وواحد صاحبي حلف على المصحف بكده .

- لاتوجد مخططات صهونية ولا بروتوكولات ولا حاجة أبداً والموجود فعلاً مخطط بشع لإجهاض الثورة ولن يفلح هذا المخطط الرهيب .

- حققت الثورة كل نتائجها وهبت نسائم الحرية (حتى في ناس أخدوا برد) وكل واحد بيعمل إللي نفسه فيه ، والإحتفالات بكل مكان في مصر ، والمصري أصبح له قيمة ولايتم النظر له نظره دونية  مثلما كان الوضع قبل الثورة خاصة خارج مصر وأتعشم أن يأتي المصريين بالخارج للمساعدة في البناء والتقدم بس مايمنعش يسيبوا شوية فلوس بره عشان القلق .

- تعرفوا إني كنت *غلطان* جداً حتى قلت كده في موضوع أين الصورة إللي طرحه حكيم في المناقشات وكمان إتكلمت عن مسيرة جامع مصطفى محمود هناك ...
وربنا يوفق الجميع ...
ربنا يسعدكم ويبارك لكم وتشوفوا أيام زي الفل والياسمين ...
دمتم بخير

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> كي لا ننسى 
> حين قامت ثورة الشعب المصري ، التزمت الصمت لأسابيع ، لأن الحدث كان أكبر من كل حديث أو كلمات ، لكنني خلال قراءتي الصامتة ،تبين لي ما يلي :1- برغم كل الموافقين أو المتحمسين أو المعارضين ، ماحدث هو ثورة بكل المقاييس ، ويظهر ذلك جليا لكل من قرأوا التاريخ ، أو تتبعوا سير الحكام وثورات الشعوب .لقد كانت إرادة الله ، ولم يكن من العجيب أن ينهار أعتى جهاز أمني في المنطقة أمام جموع من الضعفاء لا يملكون سوى الحناجر والأجساد الطرية من لحم ودماء.إنها إرادة الله!!!!
> 2- أنها رد فعل من شعب مصر الصابر صبرا لا حدود له .إن الانفجار الرهيب الذي حدث من شعب كالشعب المصري المعروف عنه الصبر الشديد على المحن والتسامح و التحمل والتبرير واحترام الرموز والحكام ، يدل على أن الضغط كان فوق الاحتمال ، وأن الفساد كان مستفزا ومفضوحا.
> 3- الثورة كاشفة للجميع ، وهي نوع من الفتن ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ما معناه لا تكرهوا الفتن فهي كاشفة للقلوب.
> 4- إن ما حدث من حكامنا ، أو حاكمنا السابق كان فوق الاحتمال ، والثورة تبين أن الرجل أو الرئيس السابق لا يعطي اهتماما ولو بالقدر القليل لرأي الناس أو عموم الناس ، نحن يا أخواتي وأخوتي بالنسبة له ببساطة ( لاشيء) ، والله وواضح هذامن أحاديثه وتعليقاته وتصرفاته.
> 5- الحجج والذرائع كلهامستهلكة ( أجندات أجنبية ، أمن و استقرار ، سلامة المواطن ، أجندات إسلامية ، فتن طائفية ) ، كان النظام هو السبب فيهاوالمعد لها لضمان السيطرة والتحكم .
> 6- استجابة النظام للتغير متأخرة جدا ولم تكن من أجل عيوننا كشعب له رأي في مصيره ، بل كانت استجابة للرأي العام العالمي الذي كشف النظام، وتمسكا بالكرسي لا أكثر.
> 7- اللعب على مشاعر المصريين الطيبين بالأبوة والرمز وعبادة الفرد ، أمر عجيب ، فلا الحاكم والد ولا الرئيس رمز بل هو خادم للشعب ، ولسنا ملكا لأحد يتصرف في مقاديرنا كيف يشاء بلا رادع أو حساب .
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل والشاعر الجميل محمد نديم*

*أولاً سعيد بظهورك من جديد ولعلها نسائم الحريه 
وذلك الشعور الجميل بعودة مصر لكي تحتل مكانتها التي تستحقها 
هو ماجعلك تعود لكى تنير المنتدى مرة أخرى*
*فأهلاً بك من جديد أخي الحبيب*
*وثانياً تقبل خالص تحياتي 
وتأكيدي على هذا الطرح الجميل وأوافقك عليه قلباً وقالباً*
*و الحمد لله على نعمة الحريه والإحساس بالكرامه*
*وسبحانه وتعالى يمهل ولا يهمل

**أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *الأستاذ الفاضل والشاعر الجميل محمد نديم*
> 
> *أولاً سعيد بظهورك من جديد ولعلها نسائم الحريه 
> وذلك الشعور الجميل بعودة مصر لكي تحتل مكانتها التي تستحقها 
> هو ماجعلك تعود لكى تنير المنتدى مرة أخرى*
> *فأهلاً بك من جديد أخي الحبيب*
> *وثانياً تقبل خالص تحياتي 
> وتأكيدي على هذا الطرح الجميل وأوافقك عليه قلباً وقالباً*
> *و الحمد لله على نعمة الحريه والإحساس بالكرامه*
> ...


 *يا استاذ عصام

كانوا استعلوا فى الارض وعاثوا فيها الفساد

سبحان الله والله كنت شايف فيديو على الفيس بوك للبتاع دا اللى اسمه تامورة وهو بيقلك الرجل قعد 30 سنة معقولة ربنا هيسيبه لينا 30 سنة وهو ظالم دا طبعا قبل ما النظام يقع

يا اخى حتى والله الضحك على الدماغ والاستهبال والاستغباط بتاع زمان كان شئ متخلف 

حتى لما يكونوا عايزين يخدعوا الناس بيستخدموا الوسائل المتخلفة*

*يارب بس الدولة والشعب والوطن والارض المصرية يتقدموا ويتغيروا الى الاحسن ونبقى مقدمة الامم الكبرى ان شاء الله*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*شوية صور جبتها من موقع النادى الاهلى للاحتفالية بتاعة انبارح

حاجة جميلة اوى فعلا




























ونختمها بهذا التضامن الطبيعى الجميل من جيش مصر مع شعب مصر



يارب ينصرنا دايما ويجعلنا متلاحمين

جيش وشعب وعقبال الشرطة المحترمة قريبا

ويرفع مصر فى مقدمة الامم يارب

*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *يا استاذ عصام
> 
> كانوا استعلوا فى الارض وعاثوا فيها الفساد
> 
> سبحان الله والله كنت شايف فيديو على الفيس بوك للبتاع دا اللى اسمه تامورة وهو بيقلك الرجل قعد 30 سنة معقولة ربنا هيسيبه لينا 30 سنة وهو ظالم دا طبعا قبل ما النظام يقع
> 
> يا اخى حتى والله الضحك على الدماغ والاستهبال والاستغباط بتاع زمان كان شئ متخلف 
> 
> حتى لما يكونوا عايزين يخدعوا الناس بيستخدموا الوسائل المتخلفة*
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل طائر الشرق*

*أحد إيجابيات هذه الثوره العظيمه*
*هي تلك المشاركه التي توجهت بها إلى شخصي المتواضع*
*وأظنها أول مشاركه تخصني بها وهذا مما أسعد له وبه بشده*
*فالحمد لله رب العالمين على نعمة التواصل بين أبناء الوطن الواحد*
*وسأخصك أنا أيضاً بهذا الخبر العاجل الذي وصلني على إيميلي الشخصي*
* وردت أنباء عن أن هشام طلعت مصطفي يوقع مع المغربي عقد مشروع زنزانتي و أحمد عز يتبرع بطن حديد لمشروع إبني سجنك*
*خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ابن البلد

> وردت أنباء عن أن هشام طلعت مصطفي يوقع مع المغربي عقد مشروع زنزانتي و أحمد عز يتبرع بطن حديد لمشروع إبني سجنك


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب والعدلي دوره أيه في الصفقة النضيفه دي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

‏*حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن المثنى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الوليد بن مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن جابر ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏بسر بن عبيد الله الحضرمي ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏أبا إدريس الخولاني ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏حذيفة بن اليمان ‏ ‏يقول ‏ ‏كان الناس يسألون رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏عن الخير وكنت أسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني فقلت يا رسول الله إنا كنا في جاهلية وشر فجاءنا الله بهذا الخير فهل بعد هذا الخير من شر قال نعم قلت وهل بعد ذلك الشر من خير قال نعم وفيه ‏ ‏دخن ‏ ‏قلت وما دخنه قال ‏ ‏قوم يهدون بغير هديي تعرف منهم وتنكر قلت فهل بعد ذلك الخير من شر قال نعم دعاة على أبواب جهنم من أجابهم إليها قذفوه فيها قلت يا رسول الله صفهم لنا قال هم من جلدتنا ويتكلمون بألسنتنا قلت فما تأمرني إن أدركني ذلك قال تلزم جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم (في قول تتبع الأمير وإن ضرب ظهرك وأخذ مالك) قلت فإن لم يكن لهم جماعة ولا إمام قال فإعتزل تلك الفرق كلها ولو أن تعض بأصل شجرة حتى يدركك الموت وأنت على ذلك .
* 

*فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري* 
‏       ‏قَوْله ( حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن جَابِر ) ‏ ‏هُوَ عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن يَزِيدَ بْن جَابِر كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ مُسْلِم فِي رِوَايَته عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن الْمُثَنَّى شَيْخ الْبُخَارِيّ فِيهِ . ‏  ‏قَوْله ( حَدَّثَنِي بُسْر) ‏ ‏بِضَمِّ الْمُوَحَّدَة وَسُكُون الْمُهْمَلَة ‏ ‏( اِبْن عُبَيْد اللَّه ) ‏ ‏بِالتَّصْغِيرِ تَابِعِيّ صَغِير , وَالسَّنَد كُلّه شَامِيُّونَ إِلَّا شَيْخ الْبُخَارِيّ وَالصَّحَابِيّ . 

‏  ‏قَوْله ( مَخَافَة أَنْ يُدْرِكَنِي ) ‏ ‏فِي رِوَايَة نَصْر بْن عَاصِم عَنْ حُذَيْفَة عِنْدَ اِبْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَة " وَعَرَفْت أَنَّ الْخَيْر لَنْ يَسْبِقنِي " . ‏  ‏

قَوْله ( فِي جَاهِلِيَّة وَشَرّ ) ‏ ‏يُشِير إِلَى مَا كَانَ مِنْ قَبْل الْإِسْلَام مِنْ الْكُفْر وَقَتْل بَعْضهمْ بَعْضًا وَنَهْب بَعْضهمْ بَعْضًا وَإِتْيَان الْفَوَاحِش . 

قَوْله ( فَجَاءَنَا اللَّه بِهَذَا الْخَيْر ) ‏ ‏يَعْنِي الإيمَان وَالأمْن وَصَلاح الْحَال وَاجْتِنَاب الْفَوَاحِش , زَادَ مُسْلِم فِي رِوَايَة أَبِي الْأَسْوَد عَنْ حُذَيْفَة " فَنَحْنُ فِيهِ " ‏ ‏قَوْله ( فَهَلْ بَعْدَ هَذَا الْخَيْر مِنْ شَرّ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ) ‏ ‏فِي رِوَايَة نَصْر بْن عَاصِم " فِتْنَة وَفِي رِوَايَة سُبَيْع بْن خَالِد عَنْ حُذَيْفَة عِنْدَ اِبْن أَبِي شَيْبَة " فَمَا الْعِصْمَة مِنْهُ ؟ قَالَ السَّيْف قَالَ فَهَلْ بَعْدَ السَّيْف مِنْ تَقِيَّة ؟ قَالَ نَعَمْ هُدْنَة " وَالْمُرَاد بِالشَّرِّ مَا يَقَع مِنْ الْفِتَن مِنْ بَعْدِ قَتْل عُثْمَان وَهَلُمَّ جَرًّا أَوْ مَا يَتَرَتَّب عَلَى ذَلِكَ مِنْ عُقُوبَات الْآخِرَة . ‏  ‏

قَوْله ( قَالَ : نَعَمْ , وَفِيهِ دَخَن ) ‏ ‏بِالْمُهْمَلَةِ ثُمَّ الْمُعْجَمَة الْمَفْتُوحَتَيْنِ بَعْدَهَا نُون وَهُوَ الْحِقْد , وَقِيلَ الدَّغَل , وَقِيلَ فَسَاد فِي الْقَلْب , وَمَعْنَى الثَّلاثَة مُتَقَارِب . يُشِير إِلَى أَنَّ الْخَيْر الَّذِي يَجِيء بَعْدَ الشَّرّ لا يَكُون خَيْرًا خَالِصًا بَلْ فِيهِ كَدَر . وَقِيلَ الْمُرَاد بِالدَّخَنِ الدُّخَان وَيُشِير بِذَلِكَ إِلَى كَدَر الْحَال , وَقِيلَ الدَّخَن كُلّ أَمْر مَكْرُوه . 
وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْد يُفَسِّر الْمُرَاد بِهَذَا الْحَدِيث , الْحَدِيث الآخَر " لا تَرْجِع قُلُوب قَوْم عَلَى مَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ " وَأَصْله أَنْ يَكُون فِي لَوْن الدَّابَّة كُدُورَة فَكَأَنَّ الْمَعْنَى أَنَّ قُلُوبهمْ لا يَصْفُو بَعْضهَا لِبَعْضٍ . ‏  ‏

قَوْله ( قَوْم يَهْدُونَ ) ‏ ‏بِفَتْحِ أَوَّله ‏ ‏( بِغَيْرِ هَدْيِي ) ‏ ‏بِيَاءِ الإضَافَة بَعْدَ الْيَاء لِلأكْثَرِ وَبِيَاءِ وَاحِدَة مَعَ التَّنْوِين لِلْكُشْمِيهَنِيِّ , وَفِي رِوَايَة أَبِي الْأَسْوَد " يَكُون بَعْدِي  *أَئِمَّة* يَهْتَدُونَ بِهُدَايَ وَلَا يَسْتَنُّونَ بِسُنَّتِي " . ‏  ‏

قَوْله ( تَعْرِف مِنْهُمْ وَتُنْكِر ) ‏ ‏يَعْنِي مِنْ أَعْمَالهمْ , وَفِي حَدِيث أُمّ سَلَمَة عِنْدَ مُسْلِم " فَمَنْ أَنْكَرَ بَرِئَ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ سَلِمَ " . ‏  ‏

قَوْله ( دُعَاة ) ‏ ‏بِضَمِّ الدَّال الْمُهْمَلَة جَمْع دَاعٍ أَيْ إِلَى غَيْر الْحَقّ . ‏  ‏

قَوْله ( عَلَى أَبْوَاب جَهَنَّم ) ‏ ‏أَطْلَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ ذَلِكَ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَا يَئُولُ إِلَيْهِ حَالُهُمْ , كَمَا يُقَال لِمَنْ أَمَرَ بِفِعْلٍ مُحَرَّم : وَقَفَ عَلَى شَفِير جَهَنَّم . ‏  ‏

قَوْله ( هُمْ مِنْ جِلْدَتِنَا ) ‏ ‏أَيْ مِنْ قَوْمِنَا وَمِنْ أَهْل لِسَاننَا وَمِلَّتنَا , وَفِيهِ إِشَارَة إِلَى أَنَّهُمْ مِنْ الْعَرَب . 
وَقَالَ الدَّاوُدِيُّ : أَيْ مِنْ بَنِي آدَم . وَقَالَ الْقَابِسِيّ : مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الظَّاهِر عَلَى مِلَّتنَا وَفِي الْبَاطِن مُحَالِفُونَ , وَجِلْدَة الشَّيْء ظَاهِره , وَهِيَ فِي الأصْل غِشَاء الْبَدَن , قِيلَ وَيُؤَيِّد إِرَادَة الْعَرَب أَنَّ السُّمْرَة غَالِبَة عَلَيْهِمْ وَاللَّوْن إِنَّمَا يَظْهَر فِي الْجِلْد , وَوَقَعَ فِي رِوَايَة أَبِي الأسْوَد " فِيهِمْ رِجَال قُلُوبهمْ قُلُوب الشَّيَاطِين فِي جُثْمَان إِنْس " 
وَقَوْله " جُثْمَان " بِضَمِّ الْجِيم وَسُكُون الْمُثَلَّثَة هُوَ الْجَسَد وَيُطْلَق عَلَى الشَّخْص , قَالَ عِيَاض : الْمُرَاد بِالشَّرِّ الأوَّل الْفِتَن الَّتِي وَقَعَتْ بَعْدَ عُثْمَان , وَالْمُرَاد بِالْخَيْرِ الَّذِي بَعْدَهُ مَا وَقَعَ فِي خِلافَة عُمَر بْن عَبْد الْعَزِيز , وَالْمُرَاد بِالَّذِينَ تَعْرِف مِنْهُمْ وَتُنْكِر الأمَرَاء بَعْدَهُ , فَكَانَ فِيهِمْ مَنْ يَتَمَسَّك بِالسُّنَّةِ وَالْعَدْل وَفِيهِمْ مَنْ يَدْعُو إِلَى الْبِدْعَة وَيَعْمَل بِالْجَوْرِ قُلْت : وَاَلَّذِي يَظْهَر أَنَّ الْمُرَاد بِالشَّرِّ الأوَّل مَا أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ الْفِتَن الأولَى , وَبِالْخَيْرِ مَا وَقَعَ مِنْ الإجْتِمَاع مَعَ عَلِيّ وَمُعَاوِيَة وَبِالدَّخَنِ مَا كَانَ فِي زَمَنهمَا مِنْ بَعْض الأمَرَاء كَزِيَادٍ بِالْعِرَاقِ وَخِلاف مَنْ خَالَفَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْخَوَارِج , وَبِالدُّعَاةِ عَلَى أَبْوَاب جَهَنَّم مَنْ قَامَ فِي طَلَب الْمُلْك مِنْ الْخَوَارِج وَغَيْرهمْ , وَإِلَى ذَلِكَ الإشَارَة بِقَوْلِهِ " اِلْزَمْ جَمَاعَة الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَإِمَامهمْ " يَعْنِي وَلَوْ جَارَ وَيُوَضِّح ذَلِكَ رِوَايَة أَبِي الأسْوَد "*وَلَوْ ضَرَبَ ظَهْرَك وَأَخَذَ مَالَك*" وَكَانَ مِثْل ذَلِكَ كَثِيرًا فِي إِمَارَة الْحَجَّاج وَنَحْوه . ‏  ‏

قَوْله ( تَلْزَم جَمَاعَة الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَإِمَامهمْ ) ‏ ‏بِكَسْرِ الْهَمْزَة أَيْ أَمِيرهمْ زَادَ فِي رِوَايَة أَبِي الأسْوَد " تَسْمَع وَتُطِيع وَإِنْ ضَرَبَ ظَهْرَك وَأَخَذَ مَالَك " وَكَذَا فِي رِوَايَة خَالِد بْن سُبَيْعٍ عِنْدَ الطَّبَرَانِيِّ " فَإِنْ رَأَيْت خَلِيفَة فَإلْزَمْهُ وَإِنْ ضَرَبَ ظَهْرك ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ خَلِيفَة فَالْهَرَب " . ‏  ‏

قَوْله ( وَلَوْ أَنْ تَعَضّ ) ‏ ‏بِفَتْحِ الْعَيْن الْمُهْمَلَة وَتَشْدِيد الضَّاد الْمُعْجَمَة أَيْ وَلَوْ كَانَ الإعْتِزَال بِالْعَضِّ فَلَا تَعْدِل عَنْهُ . وَتَعَضّ بِالنَّصْبِ لِلْجَمِيعِ , وَضَبَطَهُ الأشِيرِيّ بِالرَّفْعِ , وَتُعُقِّبَ بِأَنَّ جَوَازه مُتَوَقِّف عَلَى أَنْ يَكُون " أَنْ " الَّتِي تَقَدَّمَتْهُ مُخَفَّفَة مِنْ الثَّقِيلَة وَهُنَا لا يَجُوز ذَلِكَ لأنَّهَا لا تَلِي " لَوْ " نَبَّهَ عَلَيْهِ صَاحِب الْمُغْنِي , وَفِي رِوَايَة عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن قُرْط عَنْ حُذَيْفَة عِنْدَ اِبْن مَاجَهْ " فَلأنْ تَمُوت وَأَنْتَ عَاضّ عَلَى جِذْل خَيْر لَك مِنْ أَنْ تَتَّبِع أَحَدًا مِنْهُمْ "

وَالْجِذْل بِكَسْرِ الْجِيم وَسُكُون الْمُعْجَمَة بَعْدَهَا لام عُود يُنْصَب لِتَحْتَكَّ بِهِ الإبِل , وَقَوْله " وَأَنْتَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ أَيْ الْعَضّ " , وَهُوَ كِنَايَة عَنْ لُزُوم جَمَاعَة الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَطَاعَة سَلَاطِينهمْ وَلَوْ *عَصَوْا* . 
قَالَ الْبَيْضَاوِيّ : الْمَعْنَى إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الأرْض خَلِيفَة فَعَلَيْك بِالْعُزْلَةِ وَالصَّبْر عَلَى تَحَمُّل شِدَّة الزَّمَان , وَعَضّ أَصْل الشَّجَرَة كِنَايَة عَنْ مُكَابَدَة الْمَشَقَّة كَقَوْلِهِمْ فُلأن يَعَضّ الْحِجَارَة مِنْ شِدَّة الألَم , أَوْ الْمُرَاد اللُّزُوم كَقَوْلِهِ فِي الْحَدِيث الآخَر " عَضُّوا عَلَيْهَا بِالنَّوَاجِذِ " وَيُؤَيِّد الأوَّل قَوْله فِي الْحَدِيث الآخَر " فَإِنْ مُتّ وَأَنْتَ عَاضّ عَلَى جِذْل خَيْر لَك مِنْ أَنْ تَتَّبِع أَحَدًا مِنْهُمْ " وَقَالَ اِبْن بَطَّال : فِيهِ حُجَّة لِجَمَاعَةِ الْفُقَهَاء فِي وُجُوب لُزُوم جَمَاعَة الْمُسْلِمِينَ *وَتَرْك الْخُرُوج عَلَى أَئِمَّة الْجَوْر* , لأنَّهُ وَصَفَ الطَّائِفَة الأخِيرَة بِأَنَّهُمْ " دُعَاة عَلَى أَبْوَاب جَهَنَّم " وَلَمْ يَقُلْ فِيهِمْ " تَعْرِف وَتُنْكِر " كَمَا قَالَ فِي الأوَّلِينَ , وَهُمْ لا يَكُونُونَ كَذَلِكَ إِلا وَهُمْ عَلَى غَيْر حَقّ , وَأَمَرَ مَعَ ذَلِكَ بِلُزُومِ الْجَمَاعَة . 

قَالَ الطَّبَرِيُّ : اُخْتُلِفَ فِي هَذَا الأمْر وَفِي الْجَمَاعَة , فَقَالَ قَوْم : هُوَ لِلْوُجُوبِ وَالْجَمَاعَة السَّوَاد الْأَعْظَم , ثُمَّ سَاقَ عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن سِيرِينَ عَنْ أَبِي مَسْعُود أَنَّهُ وَصَّى مَنْ سَأَلَهُ لَمَّا قُتِلَ عُثْمَان " عَلَيْك بِالْجَمَاعَةِ فَإِنَّ اللَّه لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيَجْمَعَ أُمَّة مُحَمَّد عَلَى ضَلالَة " . 
وَقَالَ قَوْم : الْمُرَاد بِالْجَمَاعَةِ الصَّحَابَة دُونَ مَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ , وَقَالَ قَوْم : الْمُرَاد بِهِمْ *أَهْل الْعِلْم* لأنَّ اللَّه جَعَلَهُمْ حُجَّة عَلَى الْخَلْق وَالنَّاس تَبَع لَهُمْ فِي أَمْر الدِّين . 
قَالَ الطَّبَرِيُّ : وَالصَّوَاب أَنَّ الْمُرَاد مِنْ الْخَبَر لُزُوم الْجَمَاعَة الَّذِينَ فِي طَاعَة مَنْ اِجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى تَأْمِيره , فَمَنْ نَكَثَ بَيْعَتَهُ خَرَجَ عَنْ الْجَمَاعَة , قَالَ : وَفِي الْحَدِيث أَنَّهُ مَتَى لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَام فَافْتَرَقَ النَّاس أَحْزَابًا فَلا يَتَّبِع أَحَدًا فِي الْفُرْقَة وَيَعْتَزِل الْجَمِيع إِنْ اِسْتَطَاعَ ذَلِكَ خَشْيَةَ مِنْ الْوُقُوع فِي الشَّرّ , وَعَلَى ذَلِكَ يَتَنَزَّل مَا جَاءَ فِي سَائِر الْأَحَادِيث , وَبِهِ يُجْمَع بَيْنَ مَا ظَاهِره الإخْتِلَاف مِنْهَا , وَيُؤَيِّدهُ رِوَايَة عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن قُرْط الْمُتَقَدِّم ذِكْرهَا , قَالَ اِبْن أَبِي جَمْرَة : فِي الْحَدِيث حِكْمَة اللَّه فِي عِبَاده كَيْفَ أَقَامَ كُلاً مِنْهُمْ فِيمَا شَاءَ ، فَحُبِّبَ إِلَى أَكْثَر الصَّحَابَة السُّؤَال عَنْ وُجُوه الْخَيْر لِيَعْلَمُوا بِهَا وَيُبَلِّغُوهَا غَيْرهمْ , وَحُبِّبَ لِحُذَيْفَةَ السُّؤَال عَنْ الشَّرّ لِيَجْتَنِبَهُ وَيَكُون سَبَبًا فِي دَفْعه عَمَّنْ أَرَادَ اللَّه لَهُ النَّجَاة , وَفِيهِ سِعَة صَدْر النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَمَعْرِفَته بِوُجُوهِ الْحِكَم كُلّهَا حَتَّى كَانَ يُجِيب كُلّ مَنْ سَأَلَهُ بِمَا يُنَاسِبُهُ , وَيُؤْخَذ مِنْهُ أَنَّ كُلّ مَنْ حُبِّبَ إِلَيْهِ شَيْء فَإِنَّهُ يَفُوق فِيهِ غَيْره , وَمِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ حُذَيْفَة صَاحِب السِّرّ الَّذِي لا يَعْلَمهُ غَيْره حَتَّى خُصَّ بِمَعْرِفَةِ أَسْمَاء الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَبِكَثِيرٍ مِنْ الأمُور الآتِيَة , وَيُؤْخَذ مِنْهُ أَنَّ مِنْ أَدَب التَّعْلِيم أَنْ يَعْلَم التِّلْمِيذ مِنْ أَنْوَاع الْعُلُوم مَا يَرَاهُ مَائِلا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ الْعُلُوم الْمُبَاحَة , فَإِنَّهُ أَجْدَر أَنْ يُسْرِع إِلَى تَفَهُّمه وَالْقِيَام بِهِ وَأَنَّ كُلّ شَيْء يَهْدِي إِلَى طَرِيق الْخَيْر يُسَمَّى خَيْرًا وَكَذَا بِالْعَكْسِ . وَيُؤْخَذ مِنْهُ ذَمّ مَنْ جَعَلَ لِلدِّينِ أَصْلاً خِلاف الْكِتَاب وَالسُّنَّة وَجَعْلهمَا فَرْعًا لِذَلِكَ الأصْل الَّذِي اِبْتَدَعُوهُ , وَفِيهِ وُجُوب رَدّ الْبَاطِل وَكُلّ مَا خَالَفَ الْهَدْي النَّبَوِيّ وَلَوْ قَالَهُ مَنْ قَالَهُ مِنْ رَفِيع أَوْ وَضِيع .

           ‏

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الله (أستغفر الله العظيم) كان مُشترك بصفحة كلنا خالد سعيد

[/SIZE]

ممكن حد يفهمني المخبول ده علاقته إيه بصفحة كلنا خالد سعيد أو بمصر والمصريين وبعدين ماحدش يغلط فيه لو سمحتم لأنه من أصدقاء وائل بك غنيم حتى لو داروا الصداقة دي في الوقت الراهن فسوف نوافيكم تباعاً بكل الأخبار ..!!!؟؟؟؟
و
*ستبدي لك الايام ماكنت جاهل* 
*ويأتيك بالاخبــــــار مالم تزود*


وفي واحد حط الصورة دي في صفحتي رفعتها على هريدي وجبيت تتفرجوا عليها

----------


## Dragon Shadow

لأ وفي مخبول تاني كان مُشترك في جمعة الغضب وهو صديق المخبول الأولاني ودي صفحته :-


 



ياجماعة الثورة عفوية وغير مُدبرة ولا مُخطط ولا مؤامرة ولاحاجة بس في ناس مخها على قدها زيي كده كانوا بيتكلموا عن مؤامرة وكلام فاضي مايأكلش عيش ...


ياريت تتجولوا في الصفحتين دول وتشوفوا العجب ...
 
بس إللي مزعلني قوي دلوقت أن ...
فضيلة العلامة فهمي هويدي ... وكتير من علماء و خبراء الجغرافيا والتاريخ والمنطق والجيلوجيا ... 
بيتكلموا عن نظرية المؤامرة !!!... 
والثورة المضادة ...

عيب بقى مافيش حاجة إسمها نظرية المؤامرة ...
خلينا عاقلين وراسيين ومثقفين ...
ولا إيه ؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> الله (أستغفر الله العظيم) كان مُشترك بصفحة كلنا خالد سعيد
> 
> ممكن حد يفهمني المخبول ده علاقته إيه بصفحة كلنا خالد سعيد أو بمصر والمصريين زبعدين ماحدش يغلط فيه لو سمحتم لأنه من أصدقاء وائل غنيم ..!!!؟؟؟؟
> 
> وفي واحد حط الصورة دي في صفحتي رفعتها على هريدي وجبيت تتفرجوا عليها





> [SIZE=5][COLOR=Black][FONT=Verdana]لأ وفي مخبول تاني كان مُشترك في جمعة الغضب وهو صديق المخبول الأولاني ودي صفحته :-
> 
> 
> 
> ياجماعة الثورة عفوية وغير مُدبرة ولا مُخطط ولا مؤامرة ولاحاجة بس في ناس مخها على قدها زيي كده كانوا بيتكلموا عن مؤامرة وكلام فاضي مايأكلش عيش ...
> 
> 
> ياريت تتجولوا في الصفحتين دول وتشوفوا العجب ...
>  
> ...


تم حذف الروابط من قبل وسأقوم بحذفها مرة تانيه 
لان بهذه الطريقة تساعد على نشر مثل تلك الصفحات المخالفة

بالنسبة للربط مش مطلوب أنه يكون له علاقة بصفحة خالد سعيد
بالعكس ممكن يكون واحد عمل الصفحة دي وبيضرب في خالد سعيد فربط صفحته بصفحة خالد سعيد

مع العلم عند الربط لا يصل أي رسالة إخباريه للأدمن الخاص بخالد سعيد أو رسالة تأكيديه أو أي شيء

لربط أي صفحة بالفيس بوك بصفحة أخرى
كل ما عليك هو أنك تضغط على أضف هذه الصفحة كصفحة مفضلة إلي صفحاتي

ووقتها تظهر الصفحات التي تنشيء

بمعنى لو حبيت ربط هذه الصفحة المشار إليها بصفحة ابناء مصر
هضغط على اللينك رقم واحد

وهتظهر الصفحة دي في صفحة أبناء مصر في القسم رقم 2 
كما هو موضح بالصورة

دون وصول إعلام لصاحب هذه الصفحة المخالفة

فلا يوجد هناك ما يدعي لأن نقول أن أدمين خالد سعيد أو وائل غنيم له علاقة بهذا المخبول

----------


## اليمامة

كم أنا حزينة...جداً..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> تم حذف الروابط من قبل وسأقوم بحذفها مرة تانيه 
> لان بهذه الطريقة تساعد على نشر مثل تلك الصفحات المخالفة
> 
> بالنسبة للربط مش مطلوب أنه يكون له علاقة بصفحة خالد سعيد
> بالعكس ممكن يكون واحد عمل الصفحة دي وبيضرب في خالد سعيد فربط صفحته بصفحة خالد سعيد
> 
> مع العلم عند الربط لا يصل أي رسالة إخباريه للأدمن الخاص بخالد سعيد أو رسالة تأكيديه أو أي شيء
> 
> لربط أي صفحة بالفيس بوك بصفحة أخرى
> ...



شوف وأنا نيتي سليمة وفاكر أن في مشكلة في المنتدى وأن الروابط بتتحذف لوحدها ....

تحليلك غلط ياعم أحمد غلط جداً ....

*الصفحات دي قبل صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد* *وقديمة جداً* *وفي آلاف الشهود* *وقديمة جداً* ، وإختفت من الفيس بوك من فترة وأظن بقى لو أنت صح أنه تم إعادة إنشائها عشان الناس تقول زي ماحضرتك قلت كده وبعدين أبقى اسأل عن الصفحات دي لأن أكيد عند أصحاب كتير ...
وعلى فكرة عندي أكونت تاني على الفيس بوك كنت بأشتغل بيه الجماعة بتوع السويد والدنمارك وكان معظم أصحابي في الأكونت ده مشتركين في صفحة الله دي ... أستغفر الله العظيم

وبعدين أنا قلت مافيش مؤامرة ولا دايلوا 
كلها صدف وأمور طبيعية ... كبر مخك يامان ...
يالا حصل خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي العزيز إبن البلد
إثبات علاقته بوائل غنيم كانت جايه .... 
أنت مستعجل ليه بس ... أنا خايف على الناس من الخضة ...

وبعدين إيه إللي مأكد لك أنه مافيش صداقة بينهم كده ؟

الحاجة التانية 
أنت حذفت مشاركة يراع ليه يارياجل ده أنا كنت ناوي أرد ..
وعلى رأي المثل 
إن كان فيك ربنا يقويك ...

ويظهر والله أعلم أن الهدوء واللغة المهذبة بتحسس الغير ان الواحد ضعيف وماعندوش كلام يرد بيه ...
والصح أن الواحد يتكلم بنفس لغة إللي بيخاطبة .. 
وده يبقى إنصاف ..

المهم ياريت ماحدش يزعل مني أو من ردي أصل مزاجي حلو شوية ....
دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن البلد

> شوف وأنا نيتي سليمة وفاكر أن في مشكلة في المنتدى وأن الروابط بتتحذف لوحدها ....
> 
> تحليلك غلط ياعم أحمد غلط جداً ....
> 
> *الصفحات دي قبل صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد* *وقديمة جداً* *وفي آلاف الشهود* *وقديمة جداً* ، وإختفت من الفيس بوك من فترة وأظن بقى لو أنت صح أنه تم إعادة إنشائها عشان الناس تقول زي ماحضرتك قلت كده وبعدين أبقى اسأل عن الصفحات دي لأن أكيد عند أصحاب كتير ...
> وعلى فكرة عندي أكونت تاني على الفيس بوك كنت بأشتغل بيه الجماعة بتوع السويد والدنمارك وكان معظم أصحابي في الأكونت ده مشتركين في صفحة الله دي ... أستغفر الله العظيم
> 
> وبعدين أنا قلت مافيش مؤامرة ولا دايلوا 
> كلها صدف وأمور طبيعية ... كبر مخك يامان ...
> يالا حصل خير


 ممكن يكون تحليل غلط مش دي القضية أيضا ولكن
الصفحة القديمة اللي كانت موجوده كان فيها أكثر من 30 ألف مشترك
وكنت مشترك فيها أيضا 
فلما ترجع تاني بعد ما تختفي لازم أكون لسه فيها 
دي حاجه 

الحاجه التانيه أن الصفحة مكنتش بتهتم بالأخبار ولا بأي شيء

مش فجأة كده بقيت بتهتم بالأخبار وليبيا والأردن واليمن 

وغير كل ده أنا لو فاضي هفضل أفر الصفحة دي لحد ما اجيب وقت إنشائها 
ولكن بجد الموضوع لا هم بالمره

يطلع وائل غنيم مسلم أو يهودي صهيوني مسوني عابد كلاب الشارع
مش هي دي القضية

القضية هي أننا عايزين نركز جهودنا للخروج من الأزمة مش الدخول في دين وائل غنيم ده أيه ؟ ولا أتجاهه أيه 

في مؤامرة 
أه في مؤامرة

في صدف 
آه في صدف

في ناس يهمها نفضل في خراب
آه في ناس يهمها أننا نفضل في خراب

ممكن بقه نكون أحنا الناس الي يهمها ان نكون في أمان وأستقرار وتقدم ؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> كم أنا حزينة...جداً..


 ألف سلامة عليك من الحزن ومن أى سوء أختي العزيزة
كنت زيك كده لغاية صباح اليوم وبعدين قررت أغير الإستراتيجية
ربنا يفكها عليك ويسعدك
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ممكن يكون تحليل غلط مش دي القضية أيضا ولكن
> الصفحة القديمة اللي كانت موجوده كان فيها أكثر من 30 ألف مشترك
> وكنت مشترك فيها أيضا 
> فلما ترجع تاني بعد ما تختفي لازم أكون لسه فيها 
> دي حاجه 
> 
> الحاجه التانيه أن الصفحة مكنتش بتهتم بالأخبار ولا بأي شيء
> 
> مش فجأة كده بقيت بتهتم بالأخبار وليبيا والأردن واليمن 
> ...


كنت مُشترك في أى أنهي صفحة ياعم أحمد ؟!!!
وبعدين كلامك صح ومافيش أحسن من كده ... 
مين قالك بقى أني مش مركز في إللي جاى ...
دي شوية خلبصة كده على النت مابتاخدش وقت وعشان أبقى من مجاهدي الكيبورد
عادي يعني قلتلك كبر مخك يامان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ممكن يكون تحليل غلط مش دي القضية أيضا ولكن
> الصفحة القديمة اللي كانت موجوده كان فيها أكثر من 30 ألف مشترك
> وكنت مشترك فيها أيضا 
> فلما ترجع تاني بعد ما تختفي لازم أكون لسه فيها 
> دي حاجه 
> 
> الحاجه التانيه أن الصفحة مكنتش بتهتم بالأخبار ولا بأي شيء
> 
> مش فجأة كده بقيت بتهتم بالأخبار وليبيا والأردن واليمن 
> ...


الله ينر يا استاذ احمد
سؤالي بقى ..
من امتى مكانش في مؤامرات على مصر ؟؟من امتى 
هل عهد الرئيس السابق كان الدرع الواقي من تلك المؤامرات ؟
يا ترى فين قمحنا ؟؟ وفين قطننا و فين اراضينا الخيرة ؟؟؟ تفتكروا دي مكانتش مؤامرة
هوا الجنيه بتاعنا بقى بكام دلوقتي ؟؟ يا ترى دي مكانتش مؤامرة ؟؟
تغييب عقول الشباب و ظهور توتو و سوسو و فوفو على الساحة الفنية ؟؟ هيا دي مكانتش مؤامرة ؟؟؟
تفجير كنيسة القديسين ؟؟ مش كانت مؤامرة 
انا لو فضلت اقول من هنا للصبح مش هبطل كتابة
يمكن يكون اللي احنا فيه ده مؤامرة .. لكن مؤامرة نملك فيها حق الإختيار

----------


## اليمامة

> كم أنا حزينة...جداً..





> ألف سلامة عليك من الحزن ومن أى سوء أختي العزيزة
> كنت زيك كده لغاية صباح اليوم وبعدين قررت أغير الإستراتيجية
> ربنا يفكها عليك ويسعدك
> دمت بخير


أعرفك يا أستاذ ابراهيم والجميع وأؤكد على هذه المعرفة من جديد.. أننا لسنا بأعداء..أو أضداد..لا أنت عدونا..ولا نحن أعدائك حتى تكون هذه لغة الحوار فيما بيننا..المفترض أن طريقنا واحد واتجاهنا واحد وكلنا يعمل لنفس الهدف..فلست أدرى حقا لما كل هذا اللهاث ونحن نحمل نفس الراية..ولا نريد سوى الصلاح لهذا الوطن صادقين..

حضرتك يا أستاذ ابراهيم تحضر لنا صفحات غريبة وكلام غريب يجرح مشاعرنا وصور تصفعنا لا تعنينا ولا تليق بهذا الطرح النبيل ولا بمقصده ولا بهذا الموضوع الذى انشأته السيدة قلب مصر..ولا أنكر أن لغة حوارك حادة مستفزة وخاصة أنك تدعمها بصور ليست ذات أهمية..فهل نحن اليوم فى سبيلنا لأن نتشفى من بعضنا البعض..!!
هذا ما أحزننى حقا ..ويحز فى أن يصل أى اختلاف فيما بيننا إلى هذه النتائج..كيف نرجو لمصر إذن إصلاح ونحن هكذا نتعامل..!!

نحن معك فى نفس المركب..كلنا فى نفس المركب..معك نرى ونشاهد ونحاول أن نفهم..ونأمل ونتوسم خيرا..ونرى بأعيننا المصريين فى الميدان..فكيف لك أن تصفعنا هكذا بدلائل ومعلومات غير موثقة ونحن لم نفعل فى سبيلك أى شىء ولم نحضر  لك دلائل فى المقابل ولا براهين بالمثل..هذا صراع غير متكافىء فى النوايا يا سيدى..ولا فى الهدف..فأنت فى طريق ونحن فى طريق..هكذا نبدو..

ثم أننى وأؤكد لك..أننى غير منحازة لضد آرائك العكسية..بالله أن تعرف ذلك والجميع..وهو أن الحوار هنا لا يدار على أساس الإنحياز وتبنى وجهات النظر حسب الأهواء..كلكم فى نظرى أفاضل وقد نكون جميعنا على خطأ وقد تكون أنت المتملك لناصية الصحة وحدك..من يدرى..وكيف ندرى القادم ونحن.. هانحن فى الحاضر..نعيشه..ولم نتبين منه سوى دلائل جيدة حتى الآن..هكذا تبدو ظاهرة..!!!

أرجوك أن تترفق بنا ..ليس بهذه الطريقة تعامل ضميرنا واحساسنا الجماعى..و الساحة مفتوحة لك لتتحدث كيفما تشاء وتتبنى أى وجهة نظر ولكن دون هذه الصفحات التى ضايقتنا إذ لا تستند إلى أى دليل..

وفى كل الأحوال كون وجود مناهضين لأى ثورة أو عمل فهذا طبيعى ومنطقى جدا يا سيدى..وعبر سياق التاريخ كان موجودا..فثورة يوليو 52 مثلا لازال لها أعداء وكارهين ..فلا ضير بلا تشوية ولا تجريح..

أرجوك أن تؤمن أننا جميعا فى ذات الحدث والهدف وأننا نحترم الرأى المخالف دون تشوية..ولا تسفيه ..
وأخيرا خيرا لنا جميعا أن نتعلم لغة الحوار المناسبة طالما تغنينا بالحرية..وإلا فالمقابل أن يتم غلق الموضوع درءا للمفسدة والإنقسام..وسوف أقوم دون تردد بحذف أى كلام يخالف قوانين المنتدى وحدود اللياقة المتعارف عليها..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أعرفك يا أستاذ ابراهيم والجميع وأؤكد على هذه المعرفة من جديد.. أننا لسنا بأعداء..أو أضداد..لا أنت عدونا..ولا نحن أعدائك حتى تكون هذه لغة الحوار فيما بيننا..المفترض أن طريقنا واحد واتجاهنا واحد وكلنا يعمل لنفس الهدف..فلست أدرى حقا لما كل هذا اللهاث ونحن نحمل نفس الراية..ولا نريد سوى الصلاح لهذا الوطن صادقين..
> 
> حضرتك يا أستاذ ابراهيم تحضر لنا صفحات غريبة وكلام غريب يجرح مشاعرنا وصور تصفعنا لا تعنينا ولا تليق بهذا الطرح النبيل ولا بمقصده ولا بهذا الموضوع الذى انشأته السيدة قلب مصر..ولا أنكر أن لغة حوارك حادة مستفزة وخاصة أنك تدعمها بصور ليست ذات أهمية..فهل نحن اليوم فى سبيلنا لأن نتشفى من بعضنا البعض..!!
> هذا ما أحزننى حقا ..ويحز فى أن يصل أى اختلاف فيما بيننا إلى هذه النتائج..كيف نرجو لمصر إذن إصلاح ونحن هكذا نتعامل..!!
> 
> نحن معك فى نفس المركب..كلنا فى نفس المركب..معك نرى ونشاهد ونحاول أن نفهم..ونأمل ونتوسم خيرا..ونرى بأعيننا المصريين فى الميدان..فكيف لك أن تصفعنا هكذا بدلائل ومعلومات غير موثقة ونحن لم نفعل فى سبيلك أى شىء ولم نحضر  لك دلائل فى المقابل ولا براهين بالمثل..هذا صراع غير متكافىء فى النوايا يا سيدى..ولا فى الهدف..فأنت فى طريق ونحن فى طريق..هكذا نبدو..
> 
> ثم أننى وأؤكد لك..أننى غير منحازة لضد آرائك العكسية..بالله أن تعرف ذلك والجميع..وهو أن الحوار هنا لا يدار على أساس الإنحياز وتبنى وجهات النظر حسب الأهواء..كلكم فى نظرى أفاضل وقد نكون جميعنا على خطأ وقد تكون أنت المتملك لناصية الصحة وحدك..من يدرى..وكيف ندرى القادم ونحن.. هانحن فى الحاضر..نعيشه..ولم نتبين منه سوى دلائل جيدة حتى الآن..هكذا تبدو ظاهرة..!!!
> 
> ...


 :f2: 
كفاية..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*عمرو أديب: زنزانة العادلى فى سجن طره بدون حمام* 

 


 
حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية السابق  
كتب كامل كامل
 
 أكد الإعلامى عمرو أديب مقدم برنامج "القاهرة اليوم" على قناة  أوربت، أن زنزانة وزير الداخلية السابق بسجن طره ليست مفروشة وبدون حمام.

وأضاف أديب، أن وزير الداخلية السابق رفض أن يرتدى ملابس السجن وارتدى  "ترنج" تم شراؤه من خارج السجن، مضيفا أن حبيب العادلى زاره اثنان بعد حبسه  بطره وهما نجله وقائد حرسه. 

وقال أديب، إن جميع المحامين الذين تم الاتصال بهم رفضوا الدفاع عنه، مشيرا  إلى أن وزير الداخلية السابق يجب أن يكون معه محام لأن هذا حقه القانونى. 


يشترى بمبرز بقى  ::

----------


## سوما

> ممكن يكون تحليل غلط مش دي القضية أيضا ولكن
> الصفحة القديمة اللي كانت موجوده كان فيها أكثر من 30 ألف مشترك
> وكنت مشترك فيها أيضا 
> فلما ترجع تاني بعد ما تختفي لازم أكون لسه فيها 
> دي حاجه 
> 
> الحاجه التانيه أن الصفحة مكنتش بتهتم بالأخبار ولا بأي شيء
> 
> مش فجأة كده بقيت بتهتم بالأخبار وليبيا والأردن واليمن 
> ...


صح الكلام .. ::  تسلم ايدك  :f2: 
و أتمنى فعلاً نكون من الناس اللى نقدم االبلد حتى ولو بمشاركة بسيطة ,,, أن شاء الله نبنى ونعمر مستقبل أحسن لبلدنا بأيدينا  :f: 



> أعرفك يا أستاذ ابراهيم والجميع وأؤكد على هذه المعرفة من جديد.. أننا لسنا بأعداء..أو أضداد..لا أنت عدونا..ولا نحن أعدائك حتى تكون هذه لغة الحوار فيما بيننا..المفترض أن طريقنا واحد واتجاهنا واحد وكلنا يعمل لنفس الهدف..فلست أدرى حقا لما كل هذا اللهاث ونحن نحمل نفس الراية..ولا نريد سوى الصلاح لهذا الوطن صادقين..
> 
> حضرتك يا أستاذ ابراهيم تحضر لنا صفحات غريبة وكلام غريب يجرح مشاعرنا وصور تصفعنا لا تعنينا ولا تليق بهذا الطرح النبيل ولا بمقصده ولا بهذا الموضوع الذى انشأته السيدة قلب مصر..ولا أنكر أن لغة حوارك حادة مستفزة وخاصة أنك تدعمها بصور ليست ذات أهمية..فهل نحن اليوم فى سبيلنا لأن نتشفى من بعضنا البعض..!!
> هذا ما أحزننى حقا ..ويحز فى أن يصل أى اختلاف فيما بيننا إلى هذه النتائج..كيف نرجو لمصر إذن إصلاح ونحن هكذا نتعامل..!!
> 
> نحن معك فى نفس المركب..كلنا فى نفس المركب..معك نرى ونشاهد ونحاول أن نفهم..ونأمل ونتوسم خيرا..ونرى بأعيننا المصريين فى الميدان..فكيف لك أن تصفعنا هكذا بدلائل ومعلومات غير موثقة ونحن لم نفعل فى سبيلك أى شىء ولم نحضر  لك دلائل فى المقابل ولا براهين بالمثل..هذا صراع غير متكافىء فى النوايا يا سيدى..ولا فى الهدف..فأنت فى طريق ونحن فى طريق..هكذا نبدو..
> 
> ثم أننى وأؤكد لك..أننى غير منحازة لضد آرائك العكسية..بالله أن تعرف ذلك والجميع..وهو أن الحوار هنا لا يدار على أساس الإنحياز وتبنى وجهات النظر حسب الأهواء..كلكم فى نظرى أفاضل وقد نكون جميعنا على خطأ وقد تكون أنت المتملك لناصية الصحة وحدك..من يدرى..وكيف ندرى القادم ونحن.. هانحن فى الحاضر..نعيشه..ولم نتبين منه سوى دلائل جيدة حتى الآن..هكذا تبدو ظاهرة..!!!
> 
> ...


ندى ,, ربنا يحفظك ,, تسلمى من كل شر ..  :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مساء الخير ياحماعه .. 
فيه نقطه عايز اقولها من فتره خصوصا لما تم الربط بين وائل غنيم ..والثوره المصريه العظيمه 
هل وائل غنيم ..هو بطل الثوره المصريه مثلا ..وهل حين يتكلم يكون يتحدث باسمها .. 
هو نفسه لايقول عن نفسه هذا الكلام ويقول انا امثل نفسي في الحديث عن الثوره المصريه 
اما محاوله احد (ايا كان حتي وان كان وائل غنيم نفسه ) التسلق ليصل الي مرتبه بطل الثوره 
فهذا اسمحو لي ان اقول عنه انه قول افك ..وباطل ..وزورا ..وسرقه ..وكل شيء 
النجاح له الف اب ..
وتعالو نفكر كيف نجحت الثوره المصريه .. 
قد يكون لهذا النجاح كثير من الابطال ...
البدايه طبعا وقطعا شباب 25 ..ولكنهم كانو الشراره فقط 
قد تكون ثوره تونس هي البطل ..فالنموذج التونسي كان يغزو امالنا واحلامنا وعذابنا ونحن نتقاتل مع قوات الشرطه 
قد يكون سامي عنان قائد الاركان ..الذي رفض رفضا قاطعا قمع المتظاهرين وتفريقهم بقوه الجيش المصري 
قد اعتبره الجيش الذي حمي الثوره ..ورفض ان يجهضها رغم انه يستطيع ذلك بسهوله 
قد يكون عمال مصر هم الابطال الحقيقون ..فلولا اعتصامهم الذي شكل شللا تاااااااما في جهاز الدوله ماكان الهزيمه القاضيه علي النظام 
وبالفعل النظام لم يتحمل اضراب العمال يومين فقط ..ثم استسلم 
وبمناسبه جروب خالد سعيد ..فهو لم يكن الجروب الذي دعا الي ثوره25 ..بالعكس 
الجروب تلقي الدعوه من الناشطه المصريه ...اسراء عبد الفتاح ..والتي هي اول من دعا الي ثوره 25 يناير 
ولم تكن تقصد ثوره سياسيه تسقط بها النظام .ولكن الثوره وقتها كانت تقول (تغيير ..حريه ..عداله اجتماعيه ) 
فكرو في ملابسات واحداث الثوره ..ستجدو الكثير من الابطال لان النجاح له الف اب 
وياليتنا جميعا نحاول ان نحمي ثورتنا المجيده التي بدا اللصوص بالالتفاف عليها 
بدلا من ان نشكك في نجاحا او ملابساتها ..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أعرفك يا أستاذ ابراهيم والجميع وأؤكد على هذه المعرفة من جديد.. أننا لسنا بأعداء..أو أضداد..لا أنت عدونا..ولا نحن أعدائك حتى تكون هذه لغة الحوار فيما بيننا..المفترض أن طريقنا واحد واتجاهنا واحد وكلنا يعمل لنفس الهدف..فلست أدرى حقا لما كل هذا اللهاث ونحن نحمل نفس الراية..ولا نريد سوى الصلاح لهذا الوطن صادقين..
> 
> حضرتك يا أستاذ ابراهيم تحضر لنا صفحات غريبة وكلام غريب يجرح مشاعرنا وصور تصفعنا لا تعنينا ولا تليق بهذا الطرح النبيل ولا بمقصده ولا بهذا الموضوع الذى انشأته السيدة قلب مصر..ولا أنكر أن لغة حوارك حادة مستفزة وخاصة أنك تدعمها بصور ليست ذات أهمية..فهل نحن اليوم فى سبيلنا لأن نتشفى من بعضنا البعض..!!
> هذا ما أحزننى حقا ..ويحز فى أن يصل أى اختلاف فيما بيننا إلى هذه النتائج..كيف نرجو لمصر إذن إصلاح ونحن هكذا نتعامل..!!
> 
> نحن معك فى نفس المركب..كلنا فى نفس المركب..معك نرى ونشاهد ونحاول أن نفهم..ونأمل ونتوسم خيرا..ونرى بأعيننا المصريين فى الميدان..فكيف لك أن تصفعنا هكذا بدلائل ومعلومات غير موثقة ونحن لم نفعل فى سبيلك أى شىء ولم نحضر  لك دلائل فى المقابل ولا براهين بالمثل..هذا صراع غير متكافىء فى النوايا يا سيدى..ولا فى الهدف..فأنت فى طريق ونحن فى طريق..هكذا نبدو..
> 
> ثم أننى وأؤكد لك..أننى غير منحازة لضد آرائك العكسية..بالله أن تعرف ذلك والجميع..وهو أن الحوار هنا لا يدار على أساس الإنحياز وتبنى وجهات النظر حسب الأهواء..كلكم فى نظرى أفاضل وقد نكون جميعنا على خطأ وقد تكون أنت المتملك لناصية الصحة وحدك..من يدرى..وكيف ندرى القادم ونحن.. هانحن فى الحاضر..نعيشه..ولم نتبين منه سوى دلائل جيدة حتى الآن..هكذا تبدو ظاهرة..!!!
> 
> ...


عارف ده كويس بالنسبة ليك . 
أما باقي كلامك فأظن أني أنا إللي المفروض أقوله لناس كتير هنا في المنتدى سواء في الموضوع ده أو غيره ....
بالنسبة للموضوع ده ... 
تابعي تسلسل الأحداث وتابعي مشاركاتي من أولها وشوفي مين إللي بدأ السخرية والتهكم والإتهام بحاجات مافيش داعي أوصفها لأن وصفها وحش ... 
وبعد كده كل حاجة مترتبة على بعضها ، وكمان القناعات كانت بتتغير شوية بشوية ، هأقولك كده شوية إشارات وأنت أكيد هاتفهميها ...

- هو بطل قومي ... مش شرط أنه بطل قومي .. هو أفاد الثورة جداً ... ثم مش مهم أفاد الثورة أو لأ ، المهم أن الثورة نجحت .

- الأساور مالهاش معني إطلاقاً وهبل وعبط وكلام فاضي .... 
وبعدين ليها معاني نبيلة ومش جنسية ...

- هيا مؤامرة ... لأ مش مؤامرة ... 
يمكن مؤامرة بس المهم أن الثورة نجحت ....!

ده طبعاً غير السخرية والتهكم وإللي أتحملتهم ولم أرد عن قوة وصبر مش عن ضعف وقلة حيلة ، وبعدين التريقة زادت والتسفيه زاد والضحك زاد حتى على مسيرة مصطفى محمود ... فقلت بقى مابدهاش ...

وبالنسبة للروابط إللي نشرتها دي لصفحات على الفيس بوك ومش لقطات خادشة للحياء ولسه في صورة عرضها إبن البلد تشبه صورة من نفس الصفحة إللي نشرت رابطها ...

- ورغم أني *حذرت* أني مش هأفضل صابر على أى سخرية حصل في الآخر *قلة أدب* مش سخرية وهنا رديت وكله أتحذف ...

فين الحرية إللي بتتكلموا عليها وفين أدب الإختلاف ... 
من إتجاه واحد ده ولا إيه النظام ...

عموماً 
صبرت وسكت وعديت وأعتقد جه الوقت أني أرد الصاع عشرة لأي بني آدم يفتكر أنه يقدر يستظرف ولا يسخر ولا  يقل أدبه وأنا أفضل ساكت ...
وإذا كان أهلي ماعلمونيش قلة الأدب أضطريت أتعلمها من الكتب ، والسخرية والتهكم وقلة الأدب أسهل كتير من الأدب بس للي يفهم ..

بالنسبة لموضوع الغالية أم يوسف مشاركاتي مترتبة على بعضها وعلى الردود والسخرية والتهكم ، وممكن إللي مش مصدق يراجع ، وممكن كمان كل المشاركات تتحذف لتنسيق الموضوع ومش هأبقى زعلان ...

بس بصراحة الثورة دي غيرتني كتير وبقت جوايا ثورة من نوع تاني وأى بني آدم يقول حرف مش هايعجبني أو يتهجم أو يسخر أو يتهكم أو يستظرف بيه على شخصي ، فـ عليه بقى إحتمال الرد وهايكون أسوأ بكتير من خيال إللي بدأ الحاجات دي ...
دمتم بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> مساء الخير ياحماعه .. 
> فيه نقطه عايز اقولها من فتره خصوصا لما تم الربط بين وائل غنيم ..والثوره المصريه العظيمه 
> هل وائل غنيم ..هو بطل الثوره المصريه مثلا ..وهل حين يتكلم يكون يتحدث باسمها .. 
> هو نفسه لايقول عن نفسه هذا الكلام ويقول انا امثل نفسي في الحديث عن الثوره المصريه 
> اما محاوله احد (ايا كان حتي وان كان وائل غنيم نفسه ) التسلق ليصل الي مرتبه بطل الثوره 
> فهذا اسمحو لي ان اقول عنه انه قول افك ..وباطل ..وزورا ..وسرقه ..وكل شيء 
> النجاح له الف اب ..
> وتعالو نفكر كيف نجحت الثوره المصريه .. 
> قد يكون لهذا النجاح كثير من الابطال ...
> ...


أستاذ محمد حسين
ياريت ترجع كام صفحة كده في الموضوع ده
هتلاقيني قلت الكلام ده وأن الزفت وائل غنيم ده لايمثل الثورة وأن الثورة ثورة شباب مصر ، إنما كان في ناس بتدافع عنه بالروح والدم وأختاروه رمز للثورة ... مش أنا ...
ياريت تتعب نفسك شوية وتشوف بداية كلامي عن وائل غنيم وقلت عنه إيه ، ويمكن تتعب قوي لأنك هاترجع صفحات كتير في الموضوع ده ...
دمت بخير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

برافو 


حقيقى برافو 
*مفجر الثورة*  :: 
ههههههههه

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> مساء الخير ياحماعه .. 
> فيه نقطه عايز اقولها من فتره خصوصا لما تم الربط بين وائل غنيم ..والثوره المصريه العظيمه 
> هل وائل غنيم ..هو بطل الثوره المصريه مثلا ..وهل حين يتكلم يكون يتحدث باسمها .. 
> هو نفسه لايقول عن نفسه هذا الكلام ويقول انا امثل نفسي في الحديث عن الثوره المصريه 
> اما محاوله احد (ايا كان حتي وان كان وائل غنيم نفسه ) التسلق ليصل الي مرتبه بطل الثوره 
> فهذا اسمحو لي ان اقول عنه انه قول افك ..وباطل ..وزورا ..وسرقه ..وكل شيء 
> النجاح له الف اب ..
> وتعالو نفكر كيف نجحت الثوره المصريه .. 
> قد يكون لهذا النجاح كثير من الابطال ...
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل محمد حسين*

*أوافقك هذا الطرح تماماُ*
*ولكن في المقابل ومثل أن النجاح له ألف أب*
*فهكذا هو الفشل ومحاولة نشر الإحباط والتخوين لهم أيضاً أباء*
*ولكنهم أباء لا يجدون سوا أسلحه فاشله يلجأون إليها*
*وهم يتخيلون أنهم هم فقط الأذكياء 
وماهم دونهم لا يمتلكون عقولاً يمكنهم التمييز بها*
*وقد علمتني الحياه وكثير من نقاشات كنت طرفاً فيها*
*أن مثل هؤلاء لا يستحقون أن أضيع الوقت في التحاور معهم*
*فهم حين يشعرون بضعف موقفهم
وبعد أن يكونوا بالطبع قد إستنفذوا السلاح الديني
الذي يعتمد في الغالب على إستخدام فتاوي وأحاديث في غير وقتها 
أو توظيفها تبعاً لأهوائهم كأن يقصدون من وراءها مثلاً
النهى عن شئ هم نفسهم يقومون به  
يضطرون لإستخدام أسلوب سوقي في الحوار*
*أنأي بنفسي أن أكون طرفاً فيه*
*فالعيب ليس في الإختلاف في الرأي*
*ولكن هو في الإستخفاف بعقول الآخرين وأسلوب التحاور
إضافة إلى التضارب في المواقف الفج والمثير للريبه
وفي معظم الأحوال بل أكثرها هم لا يقومون سوا بالنسخ واللصق
معتمدين في ذلك على هذه الإمكانيه التي تتيحها الإنترنت لمتصفحيها
بل أنهم لا يقومون بمجهود يذكر فيما يقومون بنسخه
بل هم ينسخونه كما هو - أي أن مانسخوه ستجد غيرهم قد قاموا ببذل بعض الجهد للإشاره إلى السبب الذي جعلهم يعتمدون على مانسخوه 
كدليل يعضد مايقولونه أما هم فيقدمون الذي نسخوه على إعتبار
أنهم أصحاب هذا الإكتشاف الغير مسبوق 
وأنهم هم من وضعوا السهم أو الدائره مثلاً على سطر ما 
في صفحه أخرى على النت أو منظر معين في كليب مشكوك في صحته
**وفي هذا الجانب أجدني أفضل إتباع أسلوب إبن أبوه 
الله لا يعيد أيامه ولا أيام أبوه السودا تاني
حين سأله أحد الصحفيين عن موقفه من شباب الفيس بوك
فكان رده الساخر من السؤال ومن شباب الفيس بوك
* *ردوا عليه إنتوا بقى - رد عليه ياحسين*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> برافو 
> 
> 
> حقيقى برافو 
> *مفجر الثورة* 
> ههههههههه


هئ هئ هئ
انا بحب الفيديو ده أوى  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *كلاكيت تانى مرة*
> 
> *من الفضفضة
> 
> إلى الغرغرة
> 
> إلى المضمضة
> ............
> 
> ...


كان لازم الرواية دي تبقى واضحة أكتر من كده ياحكيم
وماكانش كفاية تذكرها مرتين بنفس الشكل
كان لازم توضيح ...
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## R17E

قالي عارف أيه اللي بيربط عصابة القناع الاسود
قلت مش عارف
قالي القناع الاسود
قلت ياد متدقش عديها
شويه و سألني نظرتك سودا ليه؟
مش عارف إزاي اقنعه بان نظري ضعيف ليس اكثر!!!!

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هئ هئ هئ
> انا بحب الفيديو ده أوى


ايوه  وانا والله بحبه الفديو ده اصلا خصوصا ان الكلام الى متركب فظيع 
مفجر الثورة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ايوه  وانا والله بحبه الفديو ده اصلا خصوصا ان الكلام الى متركب فظيع 
> مفجر الثورة


بس انا نفسي اعرف احمد عز كان بيعمل كده ليه ؟؟  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أستاذ محمد حسين
> ياريت ترجع كام صفحة كده في الموضوع ده
> هتلاقيني قلت الكلام ده وأن الزفت وائل غنيم ده لايمثل الثورة وأن الثورة ثورة شباب مصر ، إنما كان في ناس بتدافع عنه بالروح والدم وأختاروه رمز للثورة ... مش أنا ...
> ياريت تتعب نفسك شوية وتشوف بداية كلامي عن وائل غنيم وقلت عنه إيه ، ويمكن تتعب قوي لأنك هاترجع صفحات كتير في الموضوع ده ...
> دمت بخير


مساء الخير استاذ ابراهيم : 

اولا : هو مش زفت بصراحه ..ومش عارف ليه حضرتك تريد تسفيهه دائما .. فهو في نظري ونظر الكثيرين شاب له تقديره 
لانه شاب محترم ومصري له كامل الاحترام علي كل المصريين 
وقدر الله لهذا الشاب ان يكون اسمه كمثال للشباب الذي بدأ شراره الثوره في مصر .. 
وبالتاكيد حين يكتب التاريخ اسماء كمثال لشباب ثوره الشباب ..بالتاكيد سيذكر وائل غنيم .. 
ربما قالو  عنه صهيوني ..وخلافه ..ولكن اجهزه الامن المصريه لم تقل هذا 
بدليل انه ظل في المعتقل 14 يوم مثلا ..لم يجدو له سوابق والا احتجزوه وواجهوه وحاكموه .. 
وحتي ان لم يكن من اسباب وجود الثوره وقيامها ..فلن يصل الي ان اسبه او اصقه ب (الزفت ) 
حتي ان وصل به الحال الي ان يقول ان يترحم علي ايام مبارك .. 
ثانيا : انا لم اكن اقصد حضرتك بكلامي لاني لما بعود الي الموضوع مش شرط اني اقرا المشاركات السابقه 
كلام كان للجميع ..ولقارئي الموضوع ..وزواره 
وجميل اننا متفقين في الراي .. 

خالص تقديري

----------


## Dragon Shadow

آللهم أني أسألك الصبر من عندك ، وأسالك أن لاأكون مثل من قيل فيهم :-
"كَمَثَلِ   الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا "

وأستعيذ بك أن أكون مثل من قيل فيهم :-

"وَلَوْ  شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ    وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِنْ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ    يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَثْ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا   بِآيَاتِنَا فَاقْصُصِ الْقَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ"

آللهم آمين

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

متشكرين

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> مساء الخير استاذ ابراهيم : 
> 
> اولا : هو مش زفت بصراحه ..ومش عارف ليه حضرتك تريد تسفيهه دائما .. فهو في نظري ونظر الكثيرين شاب له تقديره 
> لانه شاب محترم ومصري له كامل الاحترام علي كل المصريين 
> وقدر الله لهذا الشاب ان يكون اسمه كمثال للشباب الذي بدأ شراره الثوره في مصر .. 
> وبالتاكيد حين يكتب التاريخ اسماء كمثال لشباب ثوره الشباب ..بالتاكيد سيذكر وائل غنيم .. 
> ربما قالو  عنه صهيوني ..وخلافه ..ولكن اجهزه الامن المصريه لم تقل هذا 
> بدليل انه ظل في المعتقل 14 يوم مثلا ..لم يجدو له سوابق والا احتجزوه وواجهوه وحاكموه .. 
> وحتي ان لم يكن من اسباب وجود الثوره وقيامها ..فلن يصل الي ان اسبه او اصقه ب (الزفت ) 
> ...


بأقول عليه الزفت لأن كان فيه من شوية حديث بيني وبين إبن البلد عنه بخصوص أننا لانعرفه وأنه يكون سبباً أننا نخسر بعض ..
أما تفاصيل إعتقاله ومعاملته جيداً ولماذا ، فهذا في علم الله والأيام ستكشف كل شيئ ..
ولا أظن أن التاريخ سيذكره ... جوجل من سيذكره
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> متشكرين


ياأستاذ محمد 
المشاركتين تقريبا في وقت واحد ومشاركتي ماكانتش رد على مشاركتك وده مش أسلوبي لو حد بيخاطبني بشكل مباشر ومُحترم زيك ...
وأنا إللي متشكرين أنك فهمت غلط
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *الأخ الفاضل محمد حسين*
> 
> *أوافقك هذا الطرح تماماُ*
> *ولكن في المقابل ومثل أن النجاح له ألف أب*
> *فهكذا هو الفشل ومحاولة نشر الإحباط والتخوين لهم أيضاً أباء*
> *ولكنهم أباء لا يجدون سوا أسلحه فاشله يلجأون إليها*
> *وهم يتخيلون أنهم هم فقط الأذكياء 
> وماهم دونهم لا يمتلكون عقولاً يمكنهم التمييز بها*
> *وقد علمتني الحياه وكثير من نقاشات كنت طرفاً فيها*
> ...


*
معك الحق ياستاذ عصام ..
رغم ان نجاح الثوره مستقبلا سيعود بالنفع علي كل المصريين بل وسيعود بالنفع علي العرب والمسلمين .. 
ورغم اننا جميعا كشباب ونساء ورجال واطفال وكل من شارك في الثوره..
في دعوات وورقات مطبوعه وعلي الفيس بوك ..قلنا    لا
قلنا لا لتصفيه الحسابات مع المختلفين معنا قبل الثوره ..او سبو او قذفو او اتهمو ..
لان اليوم يوم عيد للحريه والكرامه 
ولكن كثيرين منهم لايرضو الا بتصفيه الحسابات وقلب المواقف (دون مبرر) 
وافتعال الازمات بلا اي دافع .. 
لدرجه اني ابحث عن راي محدد يتبعه هؤلاء ..فلا تجد الا معارضه المعارضه 
معارضه فقط ..بلا راي ..وبلا روح ..
كلام اليوم منتقد غدا ..وكلام الامس مقبول اليوم .. وهكذا  
حقا .. لاداعي لاضاعه الوقت والجهد ..

فاذا كان الحوار علي .... لاشيء 

فالسكوت افضل ..من اي كلام 
ووجوده ...ابلغ من اي حروف 
*

----------


## R17E

اللهم إني اعوذ بك ان اكون من الذين يتخذون اياتك هزوا و لعبا
اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي 
رحم الله من قال بأن ذيل الحمار جزء من الحمار و أخر لأوله و دليل علي وجوده حتي و إن كان ذيلا فقط

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بس انا نفسي اعرف احمد عز كان بيعمل كده ليه ؟؟


يابنتى يموت الزمار وصوابعه بتلعب اصلا هو شكله نكته وهو بيسقف  ::  بيقولو صحيح مش لاقين بدله سجن على مقاسه مقعدينه بتشيرت وبنطلون من بتوعه والله قريتها على اليوم السابع  ::

----------


## R17E

قال وائل غنيم، مدير التسويق، فى مجموعة جوجل الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا، الذى ظهر فى واجهة التظاهرات التى طالبت بتنحى الرئيس المصرى السابق، إن أكثر شخص احترمه ممن ضد ثورة يناير هو المستشار مرتضى منصور، مبرراً فى تدوينه قصيرة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، بأن مرتضى منصور لم يغيير موقفه من الثورة حتى بعد نجاحها، ودعى غنيم فى تدوينته، مرتضى منصور بأن يقصر ظهوره الإعلامى على قناة "موجة كوميدى".

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يابنتى يموت الزمار وصوابعه بتلعب اصلا هو شكله نكته وهو بيسقف  بيقولو صحيح مش لاقين بدله سجن على مقاسه مقعدينه بتشيرت وبنطلون من بتوعه والله قريتها على اليوم السابع


ما هوا لو كان عامل حساب لليوم ده 
كان عمل مشروع ملحق بمشروع ابني بيتك 
وسماه فصل بدلتك  ::

----------


## R17E

بلاغ رسمى 


إلى السيدة الفاضلة أ.د. لميس رجب عميدة كلية طب قصر العينى 

وأقدم نفس البلاغ 

إلى السيد الأستاذ الدكتور الشريف أ.د. حسام كامل رئيس جامعة القاهرة 

وإلى المجلس الأعلى للجامعات 

وإلى السيد النائب العام 


السيدة الفاضلة عميدة كلية الطب 

تحية طيبة وبعد 

حضرت إلى مكتب عميد الكلية صباح اليوم لمقابلة سيادتكم ولحسن الحظ كان موجودا بالمكتب أ.د. عمرو جاد مدير القصر العينى التعليمى الجديد (الفرنساوى) ومدير عام مستشفيات جامعة القاهرة وعدد من أساتذة الكلية 

وأبلغت سيادتكم بما رأيته وعاصرته بنفسى من إستعمال سيارات الأوتوبيس الخاصة بمستشفى القصر العينى التعليمى الجديد لنقل البلطجية التابعين للحزب الوطنى من فم الخليج إلى ميدان التحرير عن طريق كورنيش النيل وقد رجعت فى واحدة منهم قبيل المغرب بقليل يوم الأربعاء المشئوم أثناء قيام هؤلاء البلطجية بقتل المتظاهرين العزل بميدان التحرير 

وقد أقر السيد أ.د. عمرو جاد مدير القصر العينى التعليمى الجديد (الفرنساوى) أمام سيادتكم بأن هذه السيارات خرجت بورق رسمى بناء على طلب رسمى من أ.د. سامح فريد عميد الكلية ورئيس مجلس إدارة مستشفيات جامعة القاهرة (سابقا) وذلك لتقديم مئات الوجبات الساخنة والباردة من مستشفى القصر العينى التعليمى الجديد (الفرنساوى) إلى ميدان التحريرعلى أفواج متكررة وليس لنقل البلطجية...!!!! فيا له من تبرير 

ناهيك عن تواجد بعض العاملين بالقصر العينى التعليمى الجديد (الفرنساوى) فى أوقات العمل الرسمية يوم الخميس 3 فبراير بزعامة محاسب الدور الرابع بالمستشفى/ مصطفى محمد مع مجموعة من البلطجية وضباط الشرطة يقومون بقطع طريق الكورنيش وشارع القصر العينى ويفتشون المارة ويمنعون مرور الطعام والأدوية وقومون بألقاء بعضها بالنيل بدلا من وصولها إلى المصابين فى ميدان التحرير ومن يعترض يقومون بضربه أوتحطيم سيارته 

ناهيك عن الأمر المباشر بعدم قبول أى من المصابين القادمين من ميدان التحرير مستشفى القصر العينى التعليمى الجديد (الفرنساوى) وتحويلهم إلى القصر العينى القديم !! 


لذلك أطلب من سيادتكم التحقيق الرسمى وإتخاذ مايلزم للأجابة على هذه الأسئلة: 

1. كيف يتم إستعمال ممتلكات كلية الطب جامعة القاهرة لخدمة حزب سياسى يتبعه قيادات الكلية فى ذلك الوقت ونقل بلطجية لقتل أخوانهم فى ميدان التحرير ؟ 

2. وإذا سلمنا بكلام أ.د. عمرو جاد مدير القصر العينى التعليمى الجديد (الفرنساوى) بأن هذه السيارات كانت تنقل مئات الوجبات فتحت أى بند سيتم مساواة هذه المصروفات؟ 

3. ولمن كانت ترسل هذه الوجبات ؟ أيرسلها رجال الحزب بأموال الدولة إلى المطالبين بأسقاط الحزب ؟؟!! 

إننى وكلى ثقة فى نزاهة سيادتكم وأنت رمز للقصر العينى العريق ولجامعة القاهرة الشامخة أتمنى عمل الازم تجاه هذا الوضع الذى لايرضى عنه أى شريف فى كليتنا الشامخة 



مقدمه أ.د. محمد محيى الدين 
أستاذ جراحة المخ والأعصاب 

كلية الطب جامعة القاهرة 

القاهرة فى ‏السبت‏ 12‏ فبراير 2011
المصدر في التعليق رقم 9 علي الموضوع
http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=354684&

----------


## اسكندرانى

*احلى تحيه لشباب العباسيه*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*عشان نخرج الناس من الجو المشحون دا

ولو ان لو اتقال مين بيحب مصر وعاوزها جميلة كله هيقول انا  فملهاش لزمة كل اللى بيحصل دا وكل المتداخلين افاضل  واعرف معظمهم جيدا.


نشر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة رسالة على صفحته الرسمية على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، أعلن فيها قراره حفظ التحقيق مع الرائد أحمد  شومان الذي كان قد سلم سلاحه إلى زملائه في الجيش، وانضم إلى مئات الآلاف  من المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير خلال ثورة "25 يناير".

وقال المجلس  في رسالته إنه "إيمانا من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بالأهداف النبيلة  التي قامت من أجلها ثورة 25 يناير، فقد قرر المجلس حفظ التحقيق مع الرائد  أحمد شومان رغم تعارض ذلك مع القوانين واللوائح المنظمة للعمل داخل هذه  المؤسسة العريقة"، الأمر الذي لاقى استحسان أعضاء الصفحة الذين أعربوا عن  سعادتهم بقرار المجلس.

وتابعت الرسالة "ننتهز هذه الفرصة لنجدد  ونؤكد على دعوتنا لهذا الشعب العظيم بالالتزام في مؤسسات العمل المختلفة  حتى يمكن تحقيق طموحات هذه الثورة وشبابها".

وتمكنت صفحة المجلس  الرسمية من جذب أكثر من 210 آلاف عضو على موقع "فيس بوك" منذ إطلاقها يوم  الخميس الماضي بقرار من المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس، لإيمانه بأن  التعاون المثمر خلال الفترة القادمة مع أبناء مصر الشرفاء سوف يؤدي إلى  الاستقرار والأمن والأمان لمصر، بحسب ما جاء في بيان الصفحة.

جدير  بالذكر أن كثيراً من المتعاطفين مع الرائد شومان كانوا قد أنشأوا صفحات  عديدة على "فيس بوك"، جذبت الآلاف، لمطالبة القوات المسلحة بالعفو عن  الرائد، خصوصا عقب انتشار شائعات بصدور حكم عليه بالسجن لمدة 25 عاما.

ويمكن الانضمام إلى صفحة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة على موقع "فيس بوك" عبر الرابط التالي:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=191484594205131&set=a.1914121308790  44.43504.191115070908750&theater#!
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

[QUOTE=اسكندرانى;1522385]

*احلى تحيه لشباب العباسيه* 

[*/QUOTE]
دا لو ريح عالمقشة* *

يبقى


























المقشة ماتت*

----------


## حمادو

> يابنتى يموت الزمار وصوابعه بتلعب اصلا هو شكله نكته وهو بيسقف  بيقولو صحيح مش لاقين بدله سجن على مقاسه مقعدينه بتشيرت وبنطلون من بتوعه والله قريتها على اليوم السابع


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
وياترى بأه جابوا له المصاصة؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حمادو

> *احلى تحيه لشباب العباسيه*


الباشا بنفسه نزل ينظف الشارع؟ يبقى أحلى تعظيم سلام

----------


## R17E

> *احلى تحيه لشباب العباسيه*


الله ينور يا مديرنا
احلي تحية يا حسام

----------


## طائر الشرق

*بعد الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان 


نقدم لكم*
 :xmas 106: 











* الست اللى ورا القذافى*

----------


## the_chemist

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب والعدلي دوره أيه في الصفقة النضيفه دي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هو اللى كان بيظبط الليلة وبيرص كراسي الحشيش

ومن خيبته خلص ع الحشيش اللي في البلد

والحمد لله

الناس صحيت له

هههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اسف ياريس حقك عليا ..فيه كام   رصاصه مجتش فيا 
صحيح جارتنا فقدت ضناها .. وكام مواطن وكام ضحيه
 مش غلطه منى وحياه جمالك .. دى غلطه م اللى فقع عنيا
 حبه كرامه كانوا عندى لسه .. عيون عساكرك نسيوها فيا .. 
فيه لسه لقمه ومعاها هدمه .لو يلزموك خدهم هديه 
 مهم تشبع . مهم تجمع .. فى ملياراتك لو يبقوا ميه
 فداك ياريس كل اللى ماتوا .. يا ابو قلب طيب وانسانيه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الفيديو ده مش لضعاف القلوب .. اتفقنا ؟؟
اتفقنا ..






















اموال الرئيس الحرامي المخلوع بن علي 






دهب .. ياقوت .. مرجان .. و ما خفي كان اعظم 
انا لما شوفت الفيديو ده بكيت 
وفضلت اردد ... يا عيني على الشعوب 
حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

سيف الإسلام: ليبيا ليست تونس ومصر والقذافي ليس زين العابدين ومبارك  :xmas 3: 



> ألقى سيف الإسلام معمر القذافي نجل الزعيم الليبي، خطابا للشعب الليبي في الساعات الأولى من فجر يوم الاثنين، لتوضيح بعض الأمور حول المظاهرات التي اجتاحت الجماهيرية مؤخرا، وأسفرت عن قوقع قتلى وجرحي في اشتباكات بين الأمن والمواطنين.
> 
> واتهم سيف الإسلام بعض الشباب الليبي من المدمنين ومتعاطي "حبوب الهلوسة" بالاشتباك مع قوات الأمن، مما دعا قوات الجيش إلى الاشتباك معهم وإطلاق النار عليهم مما أدى لوقوع ضحايا، واتهم قوات الجيش بعد التدريب على التعامل مع المشاغبين.
> 
> كما اتهم نجل الزعيم الليبي الإعلام وبعض القنوات الفضائية بتضخيم الأمور، وذكر أعداد غير صحيحة للقتلى، مؤكدا ان عدد القتلى لا يتحاوز 14 قتيل في البيضا، 84 في بني غازي، وبرر ذلك التضخيم بوجود مخطط خارجي لتفكيك وحدة الشعب الليبي.
> 
> وأرجع سيف الإسلام، ما يحدث في ليبيا إلى 3 مجموعات كل منها له أجندته ومصالحه، وهم 1- مجموعات من النقابات والمحامين، 2-  تنظيم اسلامي أو جماعات اسلامية وعصابات عسكرية.. 3- افراد وبعض متناولي المخدرات وحبوب الهلوسة.
> 
> وشدد نجل القذافي في أكثر من موضع أن ليبيا، ليست تونس ومصر، مشيرا إلى أن تونس عبارة عن قبائل وعصبيات وليست دولة مؤسسات كمصر، وأنه إذا حدث أي تخريب فلن يجد المواطنين قوت يومهم.
> ...



نفس الأسلوب

ربنا ينتقم منكم

----------


## طائر الشرق

> سيف الإسلام: ليبيا ليست تونس ومصر والقذافي ليس زين العابدين ومبارك 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نفس الأسلوب
> 
> ربنا ينتقم منكم


 بيبتدوا بكلمة احنا مش زى


وينتهوا بانا



























 خالع ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الثلاثاء 
مظاهرة مليونية لإقالة الحكومة ..ربنا معانا إن شاء الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

* القذافي سيقود المعركة وسيحارب حتى آخر رجل وآخر إمرأة وآخر رصاصة


  لاخر رجل وامراه امال مين الى هيربى العيال القذافى?!! *

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> * القذافي سيقود المعركة وسيحارب حتى آخر رجل وآخر إمرأة وآخر رصاصة
> 
> 
>   لاخر رجل وامراه امال مين الى هيربى العيال القذافى?!! *


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## حمادو

أحلى حاجة فى خطاب سيف الإسلام لما قال ان الحكومة هاتعمل كل اللى الشعب عايزه من أعلام جديدة ونشيد وطنى جديد 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أحلى حاجة فى خطاب سيف الإسلام لما قال ان الحكومة هاتعمل كل اللى الشعب عايزه من أعلام جديدة ونشيد وطنى جديد 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ومش هيعملو ملابس داخليه جديده ؟ يابنى المعمبر وابنه عندهم تخلف عقلى  
الله يرحم السادات والله كان مربيه 
لما قال للسادات انا هطرد الصمرين من ليبيا تانى يوم السادات عمله عرض جوى فوق ليبيا قاله ابقى اطردهم بقى  :: 
ومصطفى حسين واحمد رجب لما كانو بيرسمو القذافى وهو قاعد على ( اصريه ) بتاعه الاطفال الصغيرين ههههههه 
الله يرحم السادات والله ياحمادو  ::

----------


## R17E

هل يمكن ترجمة ما يجري للشعوب العربيه بالإتجاه إلي ولايات متحده عربيه قائمه علي اسس إقتصاديه و فكريه  متنينه؟
من يدري 
ربما

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هل يمكن ترجمة ما يجري للشعوب العربيه بالإتجاه إلي ولايات متحده عربيه قائمه علي اسس إقتصاديه و فكريه  متنينه؟
> من يدري 
> ربما


 ياريت نبقى كلنا الولايات العربيه المتحده

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> الثلاثاء 
> مظاهرة مليونية لإقالة الحكومة ..ربنا معانا إن شاء الله


علي فكره ..ان هنا مش موافق اوي علي الكلام ده 
اولا : اظن ان الاشكال المستفزه للحكومه القديمه رحلت ولم يبقي الا ابو الغيط فقط 
والوجوه الجديده في الحكومه كلها وجوه جديده مشهود لها بالكفاءه نامل منها خير ان شاء الله .. 
ثانيا : لازم ياجماعه ناخد بالنا ان الموجودين دلوقتي مهما طال زمنها فهي قصيره 
اقصي مده لها هي سته اشهر ..وبعدها سنحصد ان شاء الله الثمار الحقيقه للثوره 
لكن الاصرار علي حكومه جديده الان وفي هذا التوقيت ..مساله صعبه نسبيا وأظن انه لن يستجاب لها 
لكم ان تتصورو مدي الصعوبه التي يعاني منها احمد شفيق في اختيار وزاره تكنوقراط مثلما نامل جميعا 
وكهدف رئيسي من اهداف الثوره 
الدكتور ..محمد غنيم مثلا .. رفض ان يتولي وزاره الصحه في هذا التوقيت 
علي الرغم من ان وجوده حلم لكثير من المصرين ..وكذلك فاروق الباز ..

ده مجرد رأي شخصي في الخبر ياساره 

تحياتي

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*حتي بمناسبه احمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء 
انا بصراحه متعاطف معاه ..او بمعني اوضح ..متفهم وضعه الصعب الحالي 
تقدرو تقولو عليه الرجل المناسب في التوقيت الخاطئ 
ومبارك احرجه باختياره رئيس للوزراء في هذا التوقيت وريما اذا كان رئيسا للوزراء ممكان نظيف 
ربما لكان الوضع تغير كثيرا للافضل
صحيح انه ..جنرال عسكري 
ولكن ليس هناك مايمنع ان يكون قائد الفتره الانتقاليه الحاليه 
وهو اعتقد ان لديه الرغبه في اثبات هذا للشعب واثبات قدراته للشعب 
وحتي هذا الرجل طوال عمره لم نسمع عنه حادثه فساد واحده وتولي وزاره الطيران المدني وهي تقريبا شبه خربه 
واليوم وزاره الطيران المدني تنال اعجاب العالم اجمع 
فليس هناك مايمنع الاستفاده من مجهوداته في السته اشهر القادمه 
وبعدها يتولي المدنين قياده البلد في الفتره القادمه كنتيجه للثوره الشعبيه المجيده .. 
اي ان احمد شفيق ربما يكون اخر العساكر الذين يتولون منصب تنفيذي في مصر 

ايضا مجرد راي*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> علي فكره ..ان هنا مش موافق اوي علي الكلام ده 
> اولا : اظن ان الاشكال المستفزه للحكومه القديمه رحلت ولم يبقي الا ابو الغيط فقط 
> والوجوه الجديده في الحكومه كلها وجوه جديده مشهود لها بالكفاءه نامل منها خير ان شاء الله .. 
> ثانيا : لازم ياجماعه ناخد بالنا ان الموجودين دلوقتي مهما طال زمنها فهي قصيره 
> اقصي مده لها هي سته اشهر ..وبعدها سنحصد ان شاء الله الثمار الحقيقه للثوره 
> لكن الاصرار علي حكومه جديده الان وفي هذا التوقيت ..مساله صعبه نسبيا وأظن انه لن يستجاب لها 
> لكم ان تتصورو مدي الصعوبه التي يعاني منها احمد شفيق في اختيار وزاره تكنوقراط مثلما نامل جميعا 
> وكهدف رئيسي من اهداف الثوره 
> الدكتور ..محمد غنيم مثلا .. رفض ان يتولي وزاره الصحه في هذا التوقيت 
> ...


 والله يا محمد انا لسة مشتتة شوية 
هفكر واقولك وجهة نظري
بس لحد الآن انا هنزل ان شاء الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> والله يا محمد انا لسة مشتتة شوية 
> هفكر واقولك وجهة نظري
> بس لحد الآن انا هنزل ان شاء الله


وليه تنزلى يا سارة وانتى مشتتة ..؟؟؟؟!!!!
على فكرة انا مش بحاول اقناعك بشئ والله بس ياريت لما نقرر نعمل حاجة نكون بنعملها واحنا فاهمين كويس اوى احنا بنعمل ايه وواخدين بالنا من كل ابعاد الموقف عشان بس ماننساقش ورا ناس ممكن يكون لهم اهداف تانية غير المعلنة بلاش نخلى غيرنا يستخدمنا ...
اقتنعى اولا يا سارة باللى هاتعمليه وبعدين اعملى اى حاجة انتى عاوزاها 
تحياتى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وليه تنزلى يا سارة وانتى مشتتة ..؟؟؟؟!!!!
> على فكرة انا مش بحاول اقناعك بشئ والله بس ياريت لما نقرر نعمل حاجة نكون بنعملها واحنا فاهمين كويس اوى احنا بنعمل ايه وواخدين بالنا من كل ابعاد الموقف عشان بس ماننساقش ورا ناس ممكن يكون لهم اهداف تانية غير المعلنة بلاش نخلى غيرنا يستخدمنا ...
> اقتنعى اولا يا سارة باللى هاتعمليه وبعدين اعملى اى حاجة انتى عاوزاها 
> تحياتى


لالالا
طبعا مش هنزل وانا مشتتة 
انا لسة عمالة اقرأ شوية مقالات واسمع اراء عشان اثبت على رأي 
متقلقيش يا جي جي مش سوسو اللي تنزل وهيا مشتتة .. هع  :Girl (13):

----------


## اليمامة

> *حتي بمناسبه احمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء 
> انا بصراحه متعاطف معاه ..او بمعني اوضح ..متفهم وضعه الصعب الحالي 
> تقدرو تقولو عليه الرجل المناسب في التوقيت الخاطئ 
> ومبارك احرجه باختياره رئيس للوزراء في هذا التوقيت وريما اذا كان رئيسا للوزراء ممكان نظيف 
> ربما لكان الوضع تغير كثيرا للافضل
> صحيح انه ..جنرال عسكري 
> ولكن ليس هناك مايمنع ان يكون قائد الفتره الانتقاليه الحاليه 
> وهو اعتقد ان لديه الرغبه في اثبات هذا للشعب واثبات قدراته للشعب 
> وحتي هذا الرجل طوال عمره لم نسمع عنه حادثه فساد واحده وتولي وزاره الطيران المدني وهي تقريبا شبه خربه 
> ...


مساء الخير يا محمد
الحقيقة يا محمد الفريق أحمد شفيق فعلا راجل يبدو محترم 
وللأسف حزينة جدا لأن اسمه زج فى هذه الهيصة وظلم فى حين انه كان ممكن يفضل ورقة كسبانة فى حكومة جديدة نظيفة..
ولكن الناس عارفة على فكرة..
عارفة انه راجل جيد جدا وبيعذروه وبيلتمسوا له العذر..
ولكن..
واحد زى الدكتور جابر عصفور استقال..وبيتهيألى كلنا مخمنيين السبب
واحد زى المستشار جودت الملط رفض من البداية
معنى كدا ان فيه ناس كانت مدركة حساسية الفترة وتقدير رد الفعل الشعبى وتوقعت ربما ما يمكن أن تسفر عنه الأحداث بعد ذلك وخاصة من ألاعيب السلطة ففضلت انها تحتفظ بإسمها نضيف وتلحق نفسها..
القضية يا محمد موش قضية انها حكومة انتقالية ولفترة مؤقتة وانهم ناس حلويين وشرفاء
القضية انهم لسه سايبين الفساد يا محمد
ليه ؟!!!!!
القضية انهم عندهم مستندات توقع الفاسدين وساكتيين ليه
المستشار جودت الملط اتأخر كتير ليه فى تقديم المستندات للنيابة..وموش كلها..وكمان لما النيابة طلبت..
ليه الناس ساكتة على الفاسدين وصابرين..
الحكومة متراخية شوية والتراخى دا سببه انهم لسه عاملين حساب للناس القديمة وهايبنهم..
فى حين ان اى ورقة وأى مستند المفقروض يطلع فورا وعلى وجه السرعة
الناس دى رجالة النظام وماشيين على نفس النهج
وهما نفسهم محتاجين يتغيروا على وجه السرعة موش علشان هما وحشيين ولكن علشان هما رجالة النظام القديم وشبعانيين كويس أوى من نهجهم وأسليبهم وممكن دا على فكرة بيحصل بشكل تلقائى ومكتسب مع الزمن..فاهمنى..يعنى هما كدا..
المفروض يا محمد ..والحقيقة أنا بتكلم وأنا غضبانة غضب شديد ..المفروض ان كل دا يتشال..وسهل موش صعب..وان فيه تأخير وتمويت للمطالب والحس الشعبى..والمفروض ان الجيش..لو كان "......"

مع احترامى الكامل للجيش..وفعلا أنا بحترمهم وبحبهم كانوا يجيبوا رئيس الجمهورية من رقبته للمحاكمة ويتحط فى السجن لأنه ارتكب جرايم..ولازم يتحاسب لأنه فعلا قاعد بالشورت على البيسين فى شرم الشيخ..وبيعمل اتصالاته والحياة وردى..ولأنه من هناك بيستقبل وفود أمريكا واسرائيل وان شرم الشيخ للى موش عارف جمهورية جوا جمهورية مصر العربية وموش بعيد خالص يعزلها لنفسه ويديرها من هناك مركز للعودة والسيطرة والقيادة فى حماية اسرائيل وأمريكا..
المفروض..الرئيس تمسك ويتحط فى السجن فورا..لو احنا دولة فعلا صح..
اللى بيحصل تهاون كبير..
والثورة دى بتموت..ومفيش أى شىء اتحقق..
يا ترى بقى اللى بيحصل فى الكتلةالعربية دى برضومؤامرة أمريكانية اسرائيلية..وبسأل السؤال دا للناس اللى بتقول ان الثورة مؤامرة ؟
سبحان بقى من جمعهم تلقائى ورا بعض وفى توقيت واحد
مؤامرة فعلا متقنة ؟!!!
واللا ايه رأيكم؟

----------


## اليمامة

وكمان جايين من أمريكاوبريطانيا علشان يساعدوا مصر فى المرحلة الإنتقالية باستضافة رئيس الوزرا أحمد شفيق
جايين يستكشفوا الوضع طبعا ويشوفوا هاييعززوا أقدامهم تانى ازاى..تانى ايه..ماهم لسه فى الأولانى أصلا..هما كانوا خرجوا
جايين ينظموا انتفاعهم ويقننوا الأحزاب..يعنى مثلا أخوان مسلمين لأ..الغد آه..الوسط لأ..الوفد آه..وهكذا..
للأسف الشديد..يبدو ان اللعبة أكبر مننا..
يبدو ان الخطط كانت محطوطة فى كل الإحتمالات وأصعبها وأكثرها تخيلية فى الحدوث..
ياترى فعلا اللى حصل كان حقيقى واللا كانت تمثيلية بارعة من السلطة الواثقة ؟!!
الخسارة اللى حصلت واللى احنا استكتارناها لم توازى الحدث..دا حقيقى..
لازم خسائر أكتر من كدا علشان فعلا نؤمن اننا انتصرنا
وكل رموز الفساد اللى وقعوا هما الواضحيين جدا..ولكن ما خفى كان أعظم ولسه الأخطر..
لازم السقوط يكون تنازلى..من الأكبر للأصغر..والسقوط هايجرجر تباعا كل الفاسدين صغارا فصغارا..
عندى أمل ان اللى بيحصل فعلا حقيقى..موش مسلس..موش مؤامرة..
عندى أمل لأن مصر عندما قاومت الإحتلال الإنجليزى واستقلت..استقلت من وراها كفاحا كل الدول العربية والأفريقية بالتدريج..
ربما اللى بيحصل على خارطة الوطن العربى حاليا هو اعادة للتاريخ..هو الإستقلالية من الإستعمار الداخلى 
وكالعادة مصر هى المركز..مصر هى الأولى ومن بعدها يحذو الجميع حذوها
لا مسلسل ولا سيناريو..لأن دا حصل تاريخيا قبل كدا..
أتمنى ذلك من كل قلبى..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا نازلة بكرة إن شاء الله
و بتمنى مرجعش 
فعلا انا طاقق في دماغي اطلع على شرم الشيخ اخلص عليه هناك 
آه ياااااااااااااااااااااني هيجرالي حاجة والله العظيم

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> مساء الخير يا محمد
> الحقيقة يا محمد الفريق أحمد شفيق فعلا راجل يبدو محترم
> وللأسف حزينة جدا لأن اسمه زج فى هذه الهيصة وظلم فى حين انه كان ممكن يفضل ورقة كسبانة فى حكومة جديدة نظيفة..
> ولكن الناس عارفة على فكرة..
> عارفة انه راجل جيد جدا وبيعذروه وبيلتمسوا له العذر..
> ولكن..
> واحد زى الدكتور جابر عصفور استقال..وبيتهيألى كلنا مخمنيين السبب
> واحد زى المستشار جودت الملط رفض من البداية
> معنى كدا ان فيه ناس كانت مدركة حساسية الفترة وتقدير رد الفعل الشعبى وتوقعت ربما ما يمكن أن تسفر عنه الأحداث بعد ذلك وخاصة من ألاعيب السلطة ففضلت انها تحتفظ بإسمها نضيف وتلحق نفسها..
> ...


بصي ياندي ..
الثوره لم تمت ورساله جمعه القرضاوي وصلت الي النظام ..
باننا مازلنا كشعب قادر علي التجمع بالملايين ..
ولكن :

طول مالثلاثي هذا موجود حر طليق ...يبقي لسه النظام ماسقطش
صفوت الشريف ... فتحي سرور ...زكريا عزمي ..وخاصه الاسم الاول ..
صحيح ان راس النظام سقط ..لكن جسم النظام ده وبقاياه اذا لم يبادو الي غير رجعه هو الاخر
فربنا يستر ان يخرج راس جديد لهذا الجسم ..

انا رايي ياندي انه في نقطتين غايتين في الاهميه يجب اخذهما بالاعتبار :

1- لماذا المحاكمات التي يتعرض لها العادلي وزهير جرانه والمغربي واحمد عز ..الي الان محاكمات غير جاده ..؟ وهذا رايي الذي لايعجب الكثيرين ممن حولي ..
هل تعلمي بان العادلي مثلا متهم بالتربح والفساد ..امال فين قضايا التعذيب وقمع المتظاهرين وتهريب الاسلحه وانسحاب الداخليه من الشوارع ..كل ده فين !!
هل لان العادلي لو تكلم ووجهت اليه هذه الاتهامات سياتي بالفاسدين تباعا الذين قد يصلو الي راس الشجره ..حسني مبارك ..مرورا بنظيف ويوسف والي ..ويوسف بطرس غالي .. الخ هذا الطائفه 
هل هذه المحاكمات ..صوريه لامتصاص غضب الراي العام .. !!
هذا رايي ..انها محاكمات غير جاده ..
((وبالمناسبه احمد عز حققو معه من سنتين وخرجت التحقيقات وقالت انه غير محتكر للحديد ..ومحمد ابراهيم سليمان قالو ايضا انه (زي الفل ) ))

ثانيا : اين رجال الاعمال الذين تربحو وتوحشو من نظام مبارك !!!
اين: مجدي راسخ ..اين الجمال ..اين محمد ابراهيم سليمان ..اين حسين سالم ..
اين محمد ابو العنين ..اين واين واين ..
وأين ارضيهم واموالهم .وشركاتهم ..
وطبعا قرارات التحفظ لي الاموال للكثير منهم ..قرارت حبر علي ورق لان هؤلاء الناس ثرواتهم خارج مصر وليس في مصر ..في بنوك سويسرا وانجلترا

رايي ان هناك تباطؤ شديد ..ربما بفعل هذا الثلاثي الذي لا اعلم اين تتجه افكارهم الشيطانيه
وهم الذين الي اليوم يحاولون افساد الثوره
والمثير للحيره ..بان هؤلاء الثلاثه ..ليس لاي منهم وظيفه رسميه في الدوله الان بعد حل المجلسين وتنحي مبارك ..
اما عن كلام ان مبارك ينلقي تقريرا من شفيق الي الان فذا كان هذا الكلام صحيحا ..فاننا الان نتوجه بسؤالنا الي المجلس الاعلي للقوات المسلحه ومع سؤالنا نتوجه اليه بعلامه التعجب !

----------


## اليمامة

> انا نازلة بكرة إن شاء الله
> و بتمنى مرجعش 
> فعلا انا طاقق في دماغي اطلع على شرم الشيخ اخلص عليه هناك 
> آه ياااااااااااااااااااااني هيجرالي حاجة والله العظيم


يا سارة أى ثورة فى الدنيا مابتخلصشى بين يوم وليلة
أى ثورة فى الدنيا بتستمر وليها تداعيات لغاية فعلا لما تغير الوضع تماما للأفضل تبعا لمطالبها..
ودا طبيعى..
طبيعى جدا جدا كل اللى بيحصل من مهادانات وتهدئة ووعود وحتى لو قامت الثورة تانى بشكل أوقع وشد موش هاستغرب..
وربما كمان يكون فيه لسه مراحل انتقالية جاية تانية كتير..لغاية فعلا لما يحصل تغيير حقيقى..وموش مجرد شكليات مع بقاء جسد النظام بالكامل يدير الدولة..
ويمكن دا اللى خلى سيادة رئيس الوزراء أحمد شفيق يقول عليها لغاية دلوقتى حركة وليس ثورة..وهو محق..لأنها لم تنتهى ولم تحدث انجاز تاريخى..
اعتبرها حركة زى حركة كفاية كدا اللى قصصوا ريشها وقتلوها فى المهد وكانت مجردحدث بصرف النظر عن ايه كفاية دى..
على فكرة أنا لو فى القاهرة هاخرج..وكل مرة هاخرج حتى لو موتت
دا رأيى الشخصى البحت فى الموضوع..
لسه..
لسه لازم تضحيات أكتر
يمكن يعتبروها ثورة..
وآل يعنى الوضع كان جميل أوى فى البلد ورائع علشان نقول " كفاية اللى احنا فيه" ..وعجبى..
الحقيقة احنا مابيعجبناش حاجة
نقعد نتكلم ونتشجب..ولكننا فعلا موش أد مناضلة ولا كفاح ولا نقلة زى دى..
عايزين ناكل وننام..وكله تمام يا ريس..
لو الثورة دى ماعملتش المرجو
أنا أول واحدة هاطلع فى مظاهرة لوحدى هطالب فيها برجوع حسنى مبارك رئيس للجمهورية ..لأننا ساعتها لن نستحق سوى هذا..ونبقى بقى نفرح ونزغرد ونقول انتوا خربتوا البلد..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا نازلة بكرة إن شاء الله
> و بتمنى مرجعش 
> فعلا انا طاقق في دماغي اطلع على شرم الشيخ اخلص عليه هناك 
> آه ياااااااااااااااااااااني هيجرالي حاجة والله العظيم


ومين الى هيقرفنى فى عيشتى لما مترجعيش نروح انا وانتى شرم الشيخ بقى
بس الصراحه انا زعلان من حسنى مطمنش علينا

----------


## اليمامة

> بصي ياندي ..
> الثوره لم تمت ورساله جمعه القرضاوي وصلت الي النظام ..
> باننا مازلنا كشعب قادر علي التجمع بالملايين ..
> ولكن :
> 
> طول مالثلاثي هذا موجود حر طليق ...يبقي لسه النظام ماسقطش
> صفوت الشريف ... فتحي سرور ...زكريا عزمي ..وخاصه الاسم الاول ..
> صحيح ان راس النظام سقط ..لكن جسم النظام ده وبقاياه اذا لم يبادو الي غير رجعه هو الاخر
> فربنا يستر ان يخرج راس جديد لهذا الجسم ..
> ...


أيوة يا محمد
اللى بيحصل مخيف ويضايق ويعصب..
منتهى الإستخفاف بعقولنا وشعبنا..
الجسد بيطلعله رأس يا محمد لأنه هلامى وله ألف حيلة
والفلوس فى ايده يشترى بها من يشاء..
مسألة تجميد الأموال أمور روتينية معروفة
عز والباقيين فى السجن بياكلوا أفخم أكل من برا السجن فى حين ان المفروض مايتعملهومش اى خاطر لو الناس حاسة فعلا باللى عملوه..ليست دعوة للأحقاد ولا للغل ولكنها دعوة للصدق..ولحسن النية..
صفوت الشريف بيعمل ايه برا وأنس الفقى وسرور وغيرهم زى والى وبطرس غالى وسليمان وحسين سالم وكل اللى عدتهم أضف للمنتفعين الصغار اللى تحت منهم واللى بيندرج تحتهم أصغر وأصغر...
غير زكريا عزمى اللى سيادته مقيم فى قصر الرئاسة هو وعمرو سليمان ومازال بيبعت التقارير بتاعته لحسنى مبارك فى شرم الشيخ أولا بأول..
وسليمان راح للرئيس هناك فى شرم الشيخ على فكرة ..طب هوا فين عمرو سليمان وهل استسلم ..؟
فيه تخطيط بيحصل يا محمد..مؤكد..
لازم حكومة تكنوقراط وموش صعبة..يعملوها واحدة واحدة حتى لو رأسها زويل طالما تكنوقراط ..ايه الفرق يعنى بينه وبين شفيق..دا حتى شفيق برغم انه عسكرى يبدو مدنى تماما وابعد ما يكون عن السياسى..
الفرق ان الشعب اللى هايحط رئيس وزارة التكنوقراط وليس حسنى مبارك..
طب كمان فين ابنه..جمال مبارك وهو شريك عز وشريك العادلى فى مؤامرة الداخلية..وحسنى مبارك نفسه
للأسف يا محمد فيه تخاذل وتباطؤ ومهادنة سلبية وجبر خواطر
المطلوب غايب يا محمد..والأخطر
الشفافية

----------


## اليمامة

> ومين الى هيقرفنى فى عيشتى لما مترجعيش نروح انا وانتى شرم الشيخ بقى
> بس الصراحه انا زعلان من حسنى مطمنش علينا


انت بتقول فيها يا زيزو
طب كان يطلع على التليفزيون يعتذر ويوضح مسألة فلوسه واحنا نسيب له التمن.. :: ..ونسيبه فى البلد أو حتى فى النوبة...موش مهم..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انت بتقول فيها يا زيزو
> طب كان يطلع على التليفزيون يعتذر ويوضح مسألة فلوسه واحنا نسيب له التمن....ونسيبه فى البلد أو حتى فى النوبة...موش مهم..


 والله هانت عليه العشره يا ندى يعنى انا من ساعه ماجيت للدنيا مشفتش غيره  ::  وحتى مكنتش متخيل انى هشوف غيره بس الى مضايقنى منه الفلوس الى عنده دى ربنا يهده ده لو هيقعد ياكل فيها مش هيخلصها اصلراحه والناهرده قريت بخر انه بيفظر على البحر ده معملش احترام ل 25 سنه مابينا ورفع سماعه التليفون وسال  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> والله هانت عليه العشره يا ندى يعنى انا من ساعه ماجيت للدنيا مشفتش غيره  وحتى مكنتش متخيل انى هشوف غيره بس الى مضايقنى منه الفلوس الى عنده دى ربنا يهده ده لو هيقعد ياكل فيها مش هيخلصها اصلراحه والناهرده قريت بخر انه بيفظر على البحر ده معملش احترام ل 25 سنه مابينا ورفع سماعه التليفون وسال


ههههههههههههه
أنا زيك والله يا زيزو
فتحت عينى على الدنيا كان هو بابا وهو ماما وهو كل حاجة
وكنت بحبه والله
بس طلع وحش يا زيزو
وعلى فكرة أنا مصدرى فى الأخبار من شرم الشيخ رأسا وموش من الجرايد
يرضيك يا زيزو..
كاتفيار يا زيزو
كافيار
وانت آكل سندويتش مايونيز
وأنا انهاردة أكلت فطيرة صغنونة بالعجوة
يرضيك يشرب شوكولا
وأنا أشرب بيبسى..حتى دايت
من يقول كدا يا ناس بس؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ميرضنيش طبعا بياكل شكلاته وكفيار وانا هنا ماسك سميطه وعمال اغمسها فى كبايه الشاى حاليا  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ميرضنيش طبعا بياكل شكلاته وكفيار وانا هنا ماسك سميطه وعمال اغمسها فى كبايه الشاى حاليا


 :: 
وأنا أهو قاعدة وشى فى الشاشة ..
والنسكافيه خلص..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

رز و ملوخية يا جدعاااان والله  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بصوا بقى يا رجالة 
احنا لازم نبقى كلنا رجالة ونقف وقفة رجاله 
القذافي اهو بيبيع شعبه للفرنجة و بيقولها علنا 
حسني مبارك قاعد في شرم الشيخ عشان يبيعنا لإسرائيل 
يعني شكلها داخلة على حرب 
كله يجهز نفسه و يجز الحلل و الطاسات و الزيت الخن عشان اييييه 
نستقبل السياح .. ده السياحة هتنشط نشاط غير طبيعي  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> بصوا بقى يا رجالة 
> احنا لازم نبقى كلنا رجالة ونقف وقفة رجاله 
> القذافي اهو بيبيع شعبه للفرنجة و بيقولها علنا 
> حسني مبارك قاعد في شرم الشيخ عشان يبيعنا لإسرائيل 
> يعني شكلها داخلة على حرب 
> كله يجهز نفسه و يجز الحلل و الطاسات و الزيت الخن عشان اييييه 
> نستقبل السياح .. ده السياحة هتنشط نشاط غير طبيعي


بتفكرينى بفيلم  Home alone  :: 
فاكراه
طب بصى الصورة دى..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا جماعة
القذافي بيخلص على شعبه خلاص 
حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل
يا ناااااااااس في اتنين مليون مصري في ليبيا 
كل الدول بترجع ولادها في الظروف دي 
إحنا لأ ليه ليه ليه 
يااااااااااااااارب 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه هوا احنا دمنا رخيص أوي كده 
يااااااااااااااااارب إنت المنتقم يا ربي

----------


## zizoYAzizo

المصرين بيرجعو على منفذ السلوم دياساره من الصبح وشركه شرق الدلتا مخصصه اتوبيسات ليهم بتجبهم وتوديهم اسكندريه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*"الخارجية" تجرى اتصالات لنقل المصريين من ليبيا بالطائرات والأتوبيسات*

                           الإثنين، 21 فبراير  2011 - 18:40
                             السفير محمد عبد الحكم مساعد وزير الخارجية للشئون القنصلية                         
 كتب يوسف أيوب

 
كشفت وزارة الخارجية عن اتصالات تجريها مع سلطات مصر للطيران  لزيادة الرحلات الجوية من مطار طرابلس إلى القاهرة، لاستيعاب كافة المصريين  المتواجدين هناك فى ظل استمرار الاحتجاجات. 

وقال السفير محمد عبد الحكم مساعد وزير الخارجية للشئون القنصلية وشئون  المصريين فى الخارج، إنه سيتم غدا الثلاثاء تسيير رحلتين من مطار طرابلس  الأولى عند الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا والثانية عند الساعة السادسة مساء،  بالإضافة إلى أنه سيتم أيضا إرسال أتوبيسات للمساعدة فى عودة إعداد أخرى،  بالإضافة إلى اتصالات جرت مع تونس لنقل المصريين القريبين من الحدود  التونسية تمهيدا لنقلهم إلى القاهرة عن طريق تونس. 

وأضاف عبد الحكم أن زيادة عدد الرحلات الجوية متوقف على موافقة السلطات الليبية واستيعاب مطار طرابلس لهذا العدد من الطائرات.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*فرار جماعى للمصريين من ليبيا* 

                           الإثنين، 21 فبراير  2011 - 16:47
 
منفذ السلوم البرى                         
 مطروح _ حسن مشالى

 
شهد منفذ السلوم البرى اليوم وصول مئات المصريين هربا من جحيم  الأحداث الدامية التى تشهدها مدن ليبيا المختلفة، وأكد الكثير من القادمين  أنهم قرروا مغادرة ليبيا عقب خطاب سيف الإسلام القذافى التحريضى وتهديده  للمصرين العاملين هناك والبالغ عددهم أكثر من 2 مليون شخص واتهامه لهم  بالمساهمة فى إثارة الإحداث. 

وتسبب النقص فى المواد البترولية بمعظم محطات الوقود بالمدن الشرقية فى  ليبيا فى تعطل حركة السيارات ووسائل النقل وأكد القادمين أن أعداداً كبيرة  من المصريين انتقلت عبر الأتوبيسات الليبية إلى الحدود المصرية وبعدها  يقطعون المسافة الحدودية مشيا على الأقدام أو بسيارات الأجرة من أجل الوصول  إلى منفذ السلوم.


من جانبها قامت هيئة ميناء السلوم البرى بتوفير أتوبيسات بالتنسيق مع رئيس  شركة أتوبيس غرب الدلتا بتوفير عدة أتوبيسات لنقل المصريين القادمين من  ليبيا من منفذ السلوم إلى الإسكندرية.

أكد مصدر مسئول بمنفذ السلوم البرى أنه من المتوقع أن يشهد المنفذ زحاما  خلال المساء حيث يتحرك المصريون صباحا من مدن المنطقة الشرقية باتجاه  الحدود خوفا من إطلاق النار المستمر ليلا.

وأشار المصدر إلى أنه يجرى إنهاء الإجراءات الجمركية فورا فى الوقت الذى  يخلو فيه المنفذ من المسافرين إلى ليبيا باستثناء عدد قليل من الليبيين. 


وأكد عدد من شهود العيان أن المصريين القادمين من ليبيا تظهر عليهم علامات  الفزع مما يحدث فى ليبيا وأن معظمهم قام بالهروب على عجل تاركين خلفهم  متعلقاتهم.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> يا جماعة
> القذافي بيخلص على شعبه خلاص 
> حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل
> يا ناااااااااس في اتنين مليون مصري في ليبيا 
> كل الدول بترجع ولادها في الظروف دي 
> إحنا لأ ليه ليه ليه 
> يااااااااااااااارب 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه هوا احنا دمنا رخيص أوي كده 
> يااااااااااااااااارب إنت المنتقم يا ربي


ده انسان غبي 
بجد غبي غبي غبي 
تركيبته وشكله ولبسه وكلامه وهيئته ومنظره العام بيقول انه غبي 
بجد ,,حتي ابنه ..بنفس غباءه 
متظاهرين يجيبلهم بلطجيه سوبر من تشاد ونيجيريا 
وطيران حربي يضرب بيه الشعب 
ده ايه ده بس يارب 
يارب ارفع غضبك عن المسلمين يارب 
بجد استغفر الله العظيم انا اعصابي تعبانه 
لما قريت الخبر بتاع الطيران ده 
يارب ورينا في الراجل ده ايه 
لانه بجد ظالم متوحش وهمجي واغبي شخص ممكن حد يشوفه في العالم 

علي فكره 
ميفرقش كتير في دمويته عن اخواته سواء المخلوعين ..او اللي ليسه هايتخلعو 
بس هو ممسك الجيش لاولاده واخواته وده الفارق اللي هو عمله لنفسه 

نصركم الله يابناء عمر المختار 
نصركم الله 
نصركم الله 

شعب  اعزل يواجه جيش وسلطه 
يالهي ..
ولكن الله هو 
القوي العزيز

----------


## اليمامة

> يا جماعة
> القذافي بيخلص على شعبه خلاص 
> حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل
> يا ناااااااااس في اتنين مليون مصري في ليبيا 
> كل الدول بترجع ولادها في الظروف دي 
> إحنا لأ ليه ليه ليه 
> يااااااااااااااارب 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه هوا احنا دمنا رخيص أوي كده 
> يااااااااااااااااارب إنت المنتقم يا ربي


بتقرب ..بتقرب..
خلاص بتقرب..
كل الحثالة دول هايموتوا وهايكون مصيرهم مزبلة التاريخ
وهاتترسم خريطة جديدة تغير نظام الكون كله
فلنحسبهم عند الله شهداء
وهذا هو التمن
هايصمدوا يا سارة هايصمدوا
زى ما حنا صمدنا وهانصمد
لسه هانصمد ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا خااااااااااايفة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ادعوا لإخوانكم فى ليبيا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

صورة من الكتاب الأخضر للقذافي  لتوعية الشباب والأسر  والبلاد والعباد  لمعرفة الفرق الحقيقي والواضح والظاهر والخفى والباطن   بين الرجل اللى هو ذكر  والمرأة اللى هى أنثي 
الراجل ده قليل عليه الهبل والعبط  ::

----------


## اليمامة

يارب..يارب نجيهم من هذا الطاغية بعد كل هذه التضحيات
يارب أصلح من شأنهم وهيأ لهم من أمرهم رشدا
يارب أهدهم سواء السبيل
يارب
آلاف الورود على أرواحهم الطاهرة..
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ازاى العالم ساكت على اللى بيحصل فى ليبيا دا 
ازااااااااااى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> بتقرب ..بتقرب..
> خلاص بتقرب..
> كل الحثالة دول هايموتوا وهايكون مصيرهم مزبلة التاريخ
> وهاتترسم خريطة جديدة تغير نظام الكون كله
> فلنحسبهم عند الله شهداء
> وهذا هو التمن
> هايصمدوا يا سارة هايصمدوا
> زى ما حنا صمدنا وهانصمد
> لسه هانصمد ان شاء الله


مذابح منصوبه الان لهم ياندي 
مذابح بمني مذابح فعلا 
اخبار متناثره بتقول كده علي الرغم من انه قاطع عنهم النت والموبايلات بناء علي توجيهات سابقه من مبارك في مصر 
مابالك لو الصوره من هناك مباشره بقي ..هنكتئب من الحقيقه 
القذافي .كحافظ الاسد ..كعلي عبد الله صالح ..كمبارك ..كزين العابدين ..كحمد بن عيسي ..كعمر البشير 
كلهم خائنون وعملاء وطواغيت ومحرمين ..ومكانهم مزبله التاريخ 
انتي عارفه بس اللي بيحصل ده في الدول العربيه بيثبتلي ايه 

بيثبتلي ان اليهود كانو رحماء علي غزه ..اكتر من الحكام العرب علي شعوبهم العربيه  
حتي اليهود ليهم عذر في انهم يقتلو الفلسطنين .. 

انما ايه عذر العملاء العرب !!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ياااااااااا رب 
انصرهم 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب

----------


## اليمامة

دلوقتى العالم الجميل المتحضر ساكت
العالم اللى تغنى بالحرية والديمقراطية صامت
دلوقتى المنظمات الدولية خرست
وحقوق الإنسان
وأمريكا العظمى والعالم الأوربى الإنسانى الجميل اللطيف
الغير متوحشين ساكتين وراضيين
الغير متوحشين بس يقولوا علينا ارهابيين ويضربونا بالقنابل
اللى بينادوا بكرامة الإنسانية وحرية الإنسان فى كل مكان وكل زمان
دعاة السلام ..فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟!!!!!
فين الكلام 
فين الأساليب السحرية
واللا علشان مصالحهم ومصالح الحقير القذافى متوافقة
والبترول والسياسة والرأسمالية
فين كلمة أمريكا اللى فارضة سياستها على العالم فين ؟
ولو كدا كانوا فى مصر ليه هما ومندوب بريطانيا السامى بيطمئنوا على الفترة الإنتقالية !!!!!!
واللا هنا يطمئنوا وهنا يتخلوا
آه من الهمج ..ومن هؤلاء المهمشين الغير شرفاء..
ملوك الرأسمالية والحقارة
حسبى الله ونعم الوكل
الله معكم يا شعب ليبيا
والله أكرم الأكرمين
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> مذابح منصوبه الان لهم ياندي 
> مذابح بمني مذابح فعلا 
> اخبار متناثره بتقول كده علي الرغم من انه قاطع عنهم النت والموبايلات بناء علي توجيهات سابقه من مبارك في مصر 
> مابالك لو الصوره من هناك مباشره بقي ..هنكتئب من الحقيقه 
> القذافي .كحافظ الاسد ..كعلي عبد الله صالح ..كمبارك ..كزين العابدين ..كحمد بن عيسي ..كعمر البشير 
> كلهم خائنون وعملاء وطواغيت ومحرمين ..ومكانهم مزبله التاريخ 
> انتي عارفه بس اللي بيحصل ده في الدول العربيه بيثبتلي ايه 
> 
> بيثبتلي ان اليهود كانو رحماء علي غزه ..اكتر من الحكام العرب علي شعوبهم العربيه  
> ...


أنا هاتجنن يا محمد هاتجنن
والله بصرخ وحاسة ان قلبى هايقف
ازاى هانسيبهم كدا ازاااى
نفسى أروح..نفسى انط من الشاشة أعمل حاجة
موش ممكن اللى بيحصل
فين العالم الجميل الطيب البرىء الغير وحشى
فيييين
طب يفتحوا باب الجهاد
يفتحوه
يدخلوا معدات حربية تجابههم
يارب
يارب
يارب لا تتخلى عنهم يارب
انصرهم 
دا اللى هايبقى فعلا نصر حقيقى يا محمد
يارب انصرهم
ادعوا لهم ..ادعوا لهم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> التلفزيون الرسمي الليبي: سيف الإسلام القذافي يشكل لجنة للتحقيق في الاحداث التي تجتاح البلاد


هى الناس دى بتستعبط... !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

انباء عن وصول عدد القتلى لاكثر من 2000  لازم تدخل خارجى عشان المجازر دى تقف دى حرب ابادة جماعية 
والله الاحتلال هايبقى ارحملهم والله حرام حرام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إتصال ورد من طرابلس على الجزيرة / 

ما نشاهده اليوم شيء غير متصور ولم نراه في حياتنا ، ما نشاهده قصف جوي  بالطيران على طرابلس بشكل عشوائي في الحارات وعلى المتظاهرين بالشوارع ،  الجرحى والموتى في كل مكان وفي كل الشوارع 

الحصيلة / أكثر من 250 قتيل في أقل من 24 ساعة 

يتحدث عن أن الطائرات التي تقصف المواطنين قادمة من إيطاليا 
وطرابلس محاصرة من كل المناطق من قوات القذافي الخاصة والمرتزقة الأفارقة   عبر سيارات مصفحة يجوبون الشوارع ويقصفون بالكلاشينكوف بشكل عشوائي
 يوجه نداءات عاجلة إلى كل الدول العربية 

الله أكبر الله أكبر 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## اليمامة

> هى الناس دى بتستعبط... !!!!!!!!!!!!!


كلهم بيستعبطوا
كله بيستعبط
كله بيستخف بالعقول
هنا وهناك وفى كل حتة
كلهم جبناء وحثالة
واحد قاعد على كرسى السلطة أكتر من أربعين سنة ازاى يقدر يسيبه
اللى يقعد على كرسى السلطة أكتر من 4 سنين بيتحول لوحش
بيتحول للا إنسان
لازم يتأدبوا ويعرفوا يحترموا شعوبهم ..لازم
هاينتصروا يا جيهان
ان شاء الله
ادعيلهم
قربوا ينتصروا
لله حكمة كبيرة وعظيمة..
يارب نجيهم ..
يارب انصرهم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

خاص - رصد : المصريون العائدون من ليبيا ، لا نعلم بالتحديد عدد من قُتِل من المصريين ، لأن رصاصات القذافي لا تفرق بين إنسان وآخر!

عن المتحدث للجزيرة / هناك مخاوف من أن القذافي سوف يقوم بقصفنا بالصوارير وانتهاج سياسة الأرض المحروقة 

/
\ 

تم قطع الكهرباء عن المدينة ، وهناك نقص حاد في التموينات والأدوية 		

لجزيرة عن شاهد عيان : اي تحرك بالسيارات يتم قصفه بطرابلس وكتائب أمنية تضرب الاطباء والمرضى في المستشفيات 		

برق : مصريون عائدون من ليبيا يدلون بشهاداتهم حول ذبح قوات القذافي للمصريين في ليبيا! 		
شاهد عيان عبر الجزيره : نحن فيحاجه لتدخل عربي ولا تفيدنا الادانات

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الحيواناااااااااااااااااااات 
حيواناااااااااااااااااااات 
ملوثين 
قذرين 
يارب 
يا رب اقسمهم يا رب ذلهم يا رب ذلهم يا رب

----------


## اليمامة

> إتصال ورد من طرابلس على الجزيرة / 
> 
> ما نشاهده اليوم شيء غير متصور ولم نراه في حياتنا ، ما نشاهده قصف جوي  بالطيران على طرابلس بشكل عشوائي في الحارات وعلى المتظاهرين بالشوارع ،  الجرحى والموتى في كل مكان وفي كل الشوارع 
> 
> الحصيلة / أكثر من 250 قتيل في أقل من 24 ساعة 
> 
> يتحدث عن أن الطائرات التي تقصف المواطنين قادمة من إيطاليا 
> وطرابلس محاصرة من كل المناطق من قوات القذافي الخاصة والمرتزقة الأفارقة   عبر سيارات مصفحة يجوبون الشوارع ويقصفون بالكلاشينكوف بشكل عشوائي
>  يوجه نداءات عاجلة إلى كل الدول العربية 
> ...


تانى إيطاليا
تانى
تانى إيطاليا
الحقير ..العميل
نسى جده الأعظم عمرو المختار
كلهم عملاء وخائنون فعلا فعلا
كلهم بلا استتثناء مرتزقة لم يكونوا  لبلادهم ولا لائقون لهذا الشرف

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كلهم بيستعبطوا
> كله بيستعبط
> كله بيستخف بالعقول
> هنا وهناك وفى كل حتة
> كلهم جبناء وحثالة
> واحد قاعد على كرسى السلطة أكتر من أربعين سنة ازاى يقدر يسيبه
> اللى يقعد على كرسى السلطة أكتر من 4 سنين بيتحول لوحش
> بيتحول للا إنسان
> لازم يتأدبوا ويعرفوا يحترموا شعوبهم ..لازم
> ...


شعب اعزل بيواجه بالدبابات والقصف الجوى يا ندى 
ازاى نسكت ازاى العالم يسكت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللى بيحصل فى ليبيا وموقف العالم المخزى ناحيته ازاى الحكام هايبرروه قدام شعوبهم هايقولوا ايييييييييه
مش ليبيا ولا مصر ولا تونس بس  العالم كله هايثور بعد اللى بيحصل دا انا متأكدة والله متأكدة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تانى إيطاليا
> تانى
> تانى إيطاليا
> الحقير ..العميل
> نسى جده الأعظم عمرو المختار
> كلهم عملاء وخائنون فعلا فعلا
> كلهم بلا استتثناء مرتزقة لم يكونوا  لبلادهم ولا لائقون لهذا الشرف


الاتفاق وضحت بنوده واتفعلت اخيرا القذافى يبطل دعم الجماعات الارهابية وامريكا ما تدخلش فى سياساته القذرة مع شعبه
لعبة حقيرة ودنيئة...واحنا دايما اللى بندفع التمن ودايما بندفعه دم
 حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هوا الشيطان الأكبر الخائن العميل اللي في شرم الشيخ ده سبب كل البلاوي دي
هنمشيك يا مبارك يا خائن لو على جثثنا
مش هنكتفي بدمك انتا و عيالك بس 
هنعدمك في ميدان عام يا خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااين 
كلكوا يا خونة يا انذال يا ملوثين يا جواسيس يا قذرين 
يا قذرين

----------


## اليمامة

> شعب اعزل بيواجه بالدبابات والقصف الجوى يا ندى 
> ازاى نسكت ازاى العالم يسكت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اللى بيحصل فى ليبيا وموقف العالم المخزى ناحيته ازاى الحكام هايبرروه قدام شعوبهم هايقولوا ايييييييييه
> مش ليبيا ولا مصر ولا تونس بس  العالم كله هايثور بعد اللى بيحصل دا انا متأكدة والله متأكدة


أنا موش موافقة على سكاتنا مهما كانت ظروفنا
ازاى نسكت..؟
هل ربنا هايسمحنا فعلا
وهل التاريخ هايذكر لنا الفعلة دى؟
واحنا قريبين منهم جدا؟
موش مجرد شعارات ولا تظاهرات
لكن اللى بيحصل رهيب..رهيب فعلا..
منتهى الوحشية اللى بتوصل ليها البشرية
ولكنها النهاية السودا لعصر اسود
وكتلة جغرافية طلع منها الدخان الأسود لما قفل نور الشمس عن قلوبهم
أنا متأكدة يا جيهان انها بتفرج
بتفرج
لأنها بستحكم
ان شاء الله هاتنفرج
ياريت طيارتين بس مصريين يطلعوا 
يعملوا حاجة
ياريت اتفاق عربى
فين عمرو موسى فين
فين الراجل دا بتاع جامعة الدول العربية 
نايم ؟!!!!
وسايبهم يموتوا فى شعب عربى
ليه مابيعملش اجتماع فورى وعاجل ومناشدة وتحرك سريع دولى
ليه؟
هذا الرجل مدلس ومتوهم ومتغيب
هذا الرجل أنا لا أحترمه ولا أتقبله
هذا الرجل لا يصلح

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللهم انصرهم 
اللهم امددهم بنصر من عندك 
اللهم عجل بنصرك 
اللهم رد كيد القذافي في نحره واجعله عبرة لغيره 
اللهم عجل به اللهم عجل به اللهم عجل به .

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*ربما هذا السحق الذي يتم الآن في ليبيا
هو تعجيل - وكما حدث وظهرت آثاره هنا في المنتدى -
للصراخ استعطافا  لتدخل القوى الخارجية
وماأجمله لهم
وما أسهل احتلال ليبيا عسكريا
- على عكس مصر - 

لن يعمل على التغيير إلا نحن
وعلى المنطقة العربية أن تعلم جيداً أن التغيير سيكون بكثيرٍ من الضحايا
- قد يصل إلى ملايين -*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تحذير // يوجد صور متوحشه

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

لقد قرأت هذه الكمة لمحمد حسنين هيكل في جريدة المصري اليوم 

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/articl...1&IssueID=2053

وقال «هيكل»: «دعونا لا ننسى أن الوزير الإسرائيلى بن إليعازر وصف الرئيس مبارك بأنه كنز استراتيجى». وأوضح «هيكل» أن اختيار مدينة شرم الشيخ للبقاء له عدة أبعاد مهمة، مثل أنها مكان مفتوح يستطيع من خلاله أن يخاطب الشعب ويسيطر عليه، كما أنها بعيدة عن تجمعات الجيش والكتل السكانية، بالإضافة إلى قربها من القوة الأمريكية الموجودة فى شمال سيناء بحسب معاهدة كامب ديفيد، وبقاء الرئيس فى شرم يخلق مركزاً مناوئاً للثورة.

وهذا كلام خطير لابد أن ننتبه له

وبالفعل عندما أفكر في الإضطرابات العمالية والفئوية وما سمعته من بعض الشباب فهي كلها مُدبرة بمعرفة كلاب الحزن الواطى "الحزب الوطنى سابقاً"

فقد بدءوا الثورة المضادة لتعطيل العمل والإنتاج وترك كُتل من اللهب تواجه الموجودين ومن سيأتى بعدهم

فحسنى من القادة المعروفين بحبهم لنظرية "الأرض المحروقة"

وهو قد بدأها

فنداء لكل شباب مصر وعمال مصر العودة للعمل وقيادة تنمية البلاد حتى تعود الحياة لطبيعتها وتستطيع حكومة تسيير الأعمال بقيادة المجلس العسكري ومن سنختاره بإرادتنا الحُرة من البدء في إعادة الوطن لما كان عليه قبل السنوات العِجاف

ونداء للمجلس العسكري

هذا الرجل يجب أن يخرج من مصر أو يتم محاكمته محاكمة عادلة جراء ما إقترفته يداه

والخِيار الثانى هو الأفضل لمصر

بالله عليكم

بالله عليكم أستحلفكم بكل قطرة دم بذلتموها في سبيل هذا الوطن

حاكموه حاكموه فوراً

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

انا مكتئب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ربما هذا السحق الذي يتم الآن في ليبيا
> هو تعجيل - وكما حدث وظهرت آثاره هنا في المنتدى -
> للصراخ استعطافا  لتدخل القوى الخارجية
> وماأجمله لهم
> وما أسهل احتلال ليبيا عسكريا
> - على عكس مصر - 
> 
> لن يعمل على التغيير إلا نحن
> وعلى المنطقة العربية أن تعلم جيداً أن التغيير سيكون بكثيرٍ من الضحايا
> - قد يصل إلى ملايين -*


لييييييييه بيعملوا فينا كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ابن المجنونة واولاده ما ينفههومش غير واحد زى السادات لما ادبه واداله بالجزمة*

*الكلب نازل فى شعبه بالطيران والصواريخ والمدفعية التقيلة 

دا غير المرتزقة اللى منصب عليه ملك.

الجيش رغم ان كتير من افراده بينضموا للمحتجين الا انهم بلا اى قوة لانه من زمان عمل على اضعاف الجيش وسلبه قوته 

فين الدول العربية والغربية من تلك المجازر

مصر قتل فيها كما قيل 300 فى 20 يوم ليبيا قتل فيها 400 فى يومين 

والله ان لم يغضب ويثور حاكم عربى على اللى بيحصل فى ليبيا فى كرامة لهم ولا تسامح معهم بعد اليوم

والله كميع حكام ادلول العربية بلا اى استثناء او تعاضى يستحقون الضرب بالاحذية حتى الموت لما ارتضوه علينا من ذلة ومهانة ولما ارتكبوه فينا من مجازر وخيانة

اللهم ثبت الامة الاسلامية يارب على الحق وانصرها نصرا عزيز مؤزراً 

والطف بالاخوة الليبين يارب العالمين

ويارب رجع المصريين فى ليبيا بالسلامة يارب

فى العربية خبر عن مقتل 10 مصريين فى طبرق وهى على الحدود المصرية وفى انباء واستغاثات عن تعمد قوات المجنون لاصطياد المصريين*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

سيف الاسلام (( لن نستسلم وسنقاتل حتى آخر رجل وآخر امرأة وآخر رصاصة ))

الأهطل ابن الأهطل  بيقول انهم هيخلصوا على الشعب كله  وبعدين الرصاص الباقى هييضربوه فى الهوا

أنا نفسي أعرف نوع الحشيش اللى بيشربه هو وأبوه

يا أهل ليبيا الأحرار  لا تنسوا قولة شيخ المجاهدين عمر المختار

(( نحن لا نستسلم --- ننتصر أو نموت))

الحرية عروس جميلة مهرها دم الشهداء

----------


## اليمامة

> *ربما هذا السحق الذي يتم الآن في ليبيا
> هو تعجيل - وكما حدث وظهرت آثاره هنا في المنتدى -
> للصراخ استعطافا  لتدخل القوى الخارجية
> وماأجمله لهم
> وما أسهل احتلال ليبيا عسكريا
> - على عكس مصر - 
> 
> لن يعمل على التغيير إلا نحن
> وعلى المنطقة العربية أن تعلم جيداً أن التغيير سيكون بكثيرٍ من الضحايا
> - قد يصل إلى ملايين -*


فعلا..فعلا
ياريت نفهم كلنا إن التغيير هايكون بأنهار من الدماء
وبإبادة ممكن تصل للنصف إن لم يكن أكثر
ولكن هايتغير الوضع
هايتغير
هايتغير يا حكيم
وهايبدأ من مصر
زى ماطول عمره بدء من مصر وكانت مصدرته لكل العالم العربى والشرق أوسطى والأفريقى
ومن قبلهم الأوربى الذى غرق فى الظلام قديما
ياريت نكون أد النقلة
ياريت نصمد
ياريت
ياريت نقوى قلبنا ونشحذ همتنا ووعيسنا للنقلة التاريخية والكونيةحتى لو كنا هاندفع التمن من أرواحنا
ولادنا هايعيشوا ..أو حتى هايموتوا
موش مهم
هدف أكبر وأعظم هايتحقق
دورة الكون وسنة الحياة
هاينقلب السحر على الساحر
والحالة السيريالية دى فى منتهى الفنية والإبداع
لأنها سيناريو إلهى فعلا ماخطرش على قلب بشر
يارب..
يارب


اللهم عليك بمن ظلمنا اللهم عليك بمن ظلمنا

اللهم اجعل كيده فى نحره  اللهم اجعل كيدة فى نحره

اللهم عليك بمن حاصرنا اللهم عليك بمن حاصرنا

اللهم انت لها ولكل كرب ففرج كربك عنا ياارحم الراحمين

اللهم خذ كل سلطان جائر ظالم واشفى صدورنا بعذابه يا ارحم الراحمين يا رب

----------


## طائر الشرق

*والله يا محمد انا حاسس اننا فى حياة تانية*

*ايه اللى بيحصل فينا دا*

*الواحد جاله احباط ومش قادر بجد يتفهم الوضع العربى الحالى*

*ربنا يستر يارب ويلطف بالليبين ويذل الجبان  القذر شر ذلة*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> متصل على قناة الجزيرة يستنجد بإسامة بن لادن


كملت

عاجل – مصادر دبلوماسية مالطية للمنارة : طيارين ايطاليين مأمورين بضرب المواطنين في ليبيا يرفضون الاوامر وينزلون في مالطا 		

مندوب ليبيا للامم المتحده يدعو القذافي للاستقاله : غور انت الاول

وزير الخارجية الفرنسي يقول / يجب أن يتوقف العنف في ليبيا تماماً

هُناك لغة ديبلوماسية يا جماعة 
هذه المفردات تعني الكثير 
احياناً هي تعني الاستمرار في العنف

  رصد عاجل : حالة تأهب قصوى في جميع القواعد الجوية الإيطالية على خلفية أحداث ليبيا



برلسكوني يسقط نفسه بتعامله في ثورة ليبيا .. ساقط خلقه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

حكام مين ياهيثم اللي يثورو لليبيا 
دول كلهم نفس العينه ..وكلهم نفس الدمويه والوحشيه 
القذاقي اول من غضب لبن علي الذي اتضح انه ملاك بجوار اخرين 
وهو اول من غضب لمبارك 
وباقي العملاء العرب لن يتفوهو بكلمه ضد هذا الوحشي 
والله مراسله في الجزيره قالت كده من اول يوم احتجاجات 
قالت ..هذا الرجل ..ياخذ مواقف مضحكه اوقات السلم فما بالكم ايام الحرب 

نيرون العصر الحديث 
سيحرق ليبيا وسيقتل ابنائها قبل ان يخرج 
ولككنه لن يمهله الله ان شاء الله

----------


## اليمامة

> انا مكتئب


لاااااا يا محمد
بالعكس شد الهمة
مين عارف يا محمد
مين عارف احنا ممكن نعمل ايه
ودورنا ازاى جاى لبلدنا
انت مكتئب ازاى بس..
ماتكتئبش وماتخافش
ومتخافيش يا سارة
اصمدوا بجد
وتحملوا وتوقعوا وتأهبوا
لسه بكرة جاى
بيستعد لنا..
واحنا لازم نستعد له
اصمد يا محمد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لتحالف الدولي لملاحقة مجرمي الحرب: عدد الضحايا في ليبيا وصل إلى 519 قتيلا وأكثر من 3980 جريحا واختفاء أكثر من 1500 شخص

عاجل : الطيارين الذي الذين نزلوا في مالطا تقول اخر الاخبار انهم ليبيين  وليس ايطاليين وانهم نزلوا في مالطا وطلبوا اللجوء السياسي وانهم مكلفين  بالتوجه إلى بنغازي! 		

عاجل : سفير ليبيا في الاتحاد الاوربي يقدم استقالته على الجزيره

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> لاااااا يا محمد
> بالعكس شد الهمة
> مين عارف يا محمد
> مين عارف احنا ممكن نعمل ايه
> ودورنا ازاى جاى لبلدنا
> انت مكتئب ازاى بس..
> ماتكتئبش وماتخافش
> ومتخافيش يا سارة
> اصمدوا بجد
> ...


يارب ياندي 
بصراحه منظر حمامات الدم في ليبيا تقول ان لو يهود بيحتلوهم مش هيضربوهم كده 

والله والله والله 

اليهود لايرتكبو مثل هذه المجازر الوحشيه

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> لقد قرأت هذه الكمة لمحمد حسنين هيكل في جريدة المصري اليوم 
> 
> http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/articl...1&IssueID=2053
> 
> وقال «هيكل»: «دعونا لا ننسى أن الوزير الإسرائيلى بن إليعازر وصف الرئيس مبارك بأنه كنز استراتيجى». وأوضح «هيكل» أن اختيار مدينة شرم الشيخ للبقاء له عدة أبعاد مهمة، مثل أنها مكان مفتوح يستطيع من خلاله أن يخاطب الشعب ويسيطر عليه، كما أنها بعيدة عن تجمعات الجيش والكتل السكانية، بالإضافة إلى قربها من القوة الأمريكية الموجودة فى شمال سيناء بحسب معاهدة كامب ديفيد، وبقاء الرئيس فى شرم يخلق مركزاً مناوئاً للثورة.
> 
> وهذا كلام خطير لابد أن ننتبه له
> ...


يا أبو أمنية
دا لازم يتجاب لو البلد دى فيها جيش وطنى مخلص..ويترمى فى السجن..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا فعلا تبعت من الى بيحصل ده انا مش متخيل الحاجات الى انا بسمعها دلوقتى دى الصراحه ده المفروض القذافى يتمسك ويتحاكم محكمه حرب وقاده فعلا بجد على المجازر دى والفتنه الى عملها للمثرين الى هناك الى جايبين بيقوولو حاجات فظيعه يعنى انا مش عارف فيه ايه بجد بنى ادم (                              ) مش راجل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

انا اللذي خلقت ليبيا وسافنيها 
رد القذافي على الضباط
ايه دا مش ممكن يكون انسان طبيعى دا

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> انا اللذي خلقت ليبيا وسافنيها 
> رد القذافي على الضباط
> ايه دا مش ممكن يكون انسان طبيعى دا


نيرون العصر
من غير مايقول انا مصدقه 
بس منين هيهرب من ربنا

----------


## اليمامة

> انا اللذي خلقت ليبيا وسافنيها 
> رد القذافي على الضباط
> ايه دا مش ممكن يكون انسان طبيعى دا


طبعا..
دا عنده البارانويا
بقاله 42 سنة فى السلطة
متصورين من معتوه زيه ايه؟
فعلا هايعملها
لأنه فعلا مصاب بالشكل دا بالبارانويا وسيكوباتى..
حتى لو هوا مات
والمفروض العالم مايسكتش
كله بيصرح وبيقول كلام
وسايبينه ينفرد بالناس ويموتوهم..
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يارب ينتقم منه يارب

ويذله هو واهله يارب والمتآمرين معاه

الله يذله يارب
*

----------


## اليمامة

> سيف الاسلام (( لن نستسلم وسنقاتل حتى آخر رجل وآخر امرأة وآخر رصاصة ))
> 
> الأهطل ابن الأهطل  بيقول انهم هيخلصوا على الشعب كله  وبعدين الرصاص الباقى هييضربوه فى الهوا
> 
> أنا نفسي أعرف نوع الحشيش اللى بيشربه هو وأبوه
> 
> يا أهل ليبيا الأحرار  لا تنسوا قولة شيخ المجاهدين عمر المختار
> 
> (( نحن لا نستسلم --- ننتصر أو نموت))
> ...


فعلا يا أستاذ طارق
الحرية عروس جميلة مهرها دم الشهداء
وعلشان كدا غالية أوى يا أستاذ طارق
واللى بينولها بيعرف قيمتها
وبيعرف ازاى يتصرف فى الحرية..ويكون أد المسئولية
سبحان الله الكريم الرحيم
خلقنا أحرارا ..واستكثرها بعض البشر على بعضهم
أى سوء عاقبة يحفرها هذا الإنسان لنفسه
حتى ليدمر ما أنعم الله عليه
حتى ليدمر أعظم نعمه
الحرية..
الحرية عروس جميلة مهرها دم
نعم يا سيدى
وهذا يعنى أننا لم نصل بعد لحريتنا
وأنه مازال أمامنا إستفاقة
أو استفاقات
مرحبا بك
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لآن نداء من إذاعة بنغازي للتونسيين:
يا أهل تونس يا شرف الأمة لا تتركوا أهلكم في ليبيا أغيثوهم أغيثوهم!

والله مابقيت شايفة اكتب منك لله يا مفترى

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ربنا علي الظالم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، فى بيان له عبر صفحته الإلكترونية على  الموقع الاجتماعى "فيس بوك، إن الحدود المصرية الليبية تعمل بصورة طبيعية  من الجانب المصرى، كما أنها مجهزة إدراياً وطبياً لاستقبال أبنائنا  العائدين من ليبيا، وأن المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن أن جميع قوات حرس الحدود  الليبية انسحبت من مواقعها، وتسيطر عليها الآن اللجان الشعبية، وهى التى  تتحكم فى الدخول والخروج من ليبيا، وأن مصر لا تدخر جهداً فى تقديم  المساعدات الطبية إلى الشقيقة ليبيا.

بالمرة كمان ابعتولهم اكفان ... اعتقد دا افضل فى الظروف دى

----------


## اليمامة

> لآن نداء من إذاعة بنغازي للتونسيين:
> يا أهل تونس يا شرف الأمة لا تتركوا أهلكم في ليبيا أغيثوهم أغيثوهم!
> 
> والله مابقيت شايفة اكتب منك لله يا مفترى


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم
والله وكأنى سأموت فى مكانى حزنا ودمعا..وبأسا
اللهم برحمتك نستغيث فأغيثنا
يا حى يا قيوم
يا من لا تغفل ولا تنام
يالله
إليك يرجع الأمر من قبل ومن بعد
لا سبيل إلينا غيرك..
والحمد لله..والشكر لك يا ربى
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

فاليتا (رويترز) - قال مسؤولون حكوميون مالطيون ان اثنين من طياري القوات الجوية الليبية هربا يوم الاثنين بطائرتيهما المقاتلتين الى مالطا حيث ابلغا السلطات بانهما صدرت لهما اوامر بقصف المحتجين.

واضافوا ان الطيارين وهما برتبة عقيد انطلقا من قاعدة قرب طرابلس وطلب احدهما اللجوء السياسي.

----------


## the_chemist

> *ابن المجنونة واولاده ما ينفههومش غير واحد زى السادات لما ادبه واداله بالجزمة*
> 
> *الكلب نازل فى شعبه بالطيران والصواريخ والمدفعية التقيلة* 
> 
> *دا غير المرتزقة اللى منصب عليه ملك.*
> 
> *الجيش رغم ان كتير من افراده بينضموا للمحتجين الا انهم بلا اى قوة لانه من زمان عمل على اضعاف الجيش وسلبه قوته* 
> 
> *فين الدول العربية والغربية من تلك المجازر*
> ...


هذا الرجل لابد من إعدامه

هو رجل مجنون

متعطش لدماء شعبه

ربنا يجازيك بما فعلته في ليبيا يا عبدالناصر

لقد جعلت من هذا المعتوه قائد وعظيم وهو ليس إلا مخبول وكل مافي رأسه هو "لبس رداء العِزة من دون الله ومبارزة الله في عِزته"

السادات كم كنت عظيماً عندما أعدته لحجمه الحقيقي الضئيل عندما نظر لصورته في المرآة فلم ير نفسه لضآلة حجمه

الحكام العرب كلهم ترتعد فرائصهم رُعباً وسؤالهم الدائم:

الدور علي مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الدور قادم عليكم ياخونة ياعملاء كل من لايحب هذا الوطن

ظهرت الحقائق متوالية

فعمر سليمان كانت مهمته الأساسية هى تخويف الغرب من المسلمين

كما أمره المخلوع

ماذا تريد من هؤلاء الحكام الخونة المرعوبين

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

دمتى بخير يابلاد الإسلام

شمس الحُرية تُشرق بدماء أبناءك

فإسعدى وغنى للحرية

غنى غناءً طويلاً فيه من الشجن ما فيه

----------


## اليمامة

حد يقولى أروح ازاى
حد يخدنى يودينى
والله نفسى أروح
صادقة ..
بدل الإحاس الفظيع بالعجز والقهر
مين نفسه ييجى
مين نفسه يروح ومعاه سلاح
مين
مين
مين
مين
مين
مين
مين
مين
مين
ميييييييييييييييين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الف جندي مرتزق من الحرس الثوري والفيلق الافريقي في طرابلس حاليا للمشاركة في عمليات القمع ضد الثوار 

هل االقادم أسوأ ؟؟




> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
> دمتى بخير يابلاد الإسلام
> 
> شمس الحُرية تُشرق بدماء أبناءك
> 
> فإسعدى وغنى للحرية
> 
> غنى غناءً طويلاً فيه من الشجن ما فيه


اااااااااااااااه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

والله ياندي انا لو مصري هناك في التوقيت ده مش هرجع 
بجد وده احساس صادق من جوايا 
ومش بطوله اتزعمها يعني او حاجه 
بس انا مؤمن جدا بان الشعوب لازم تتحرر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

TotifromTripoli: التلفزيون الايطالى: يعلن ان القوات العسكرية الايطالية تحتشد فى جنوب ايطاليا استعدادا للتدخل فى ليبيا.


معقول !!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مجرم مجرم مجرم

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> TotifromTripoli: التلفزيون الايطالى: يعلن ان القوات العسكرية الايطالية تحتشد فى جنوب ايطاليا استعدادا للتدخل فى ليبيا.
> 
> 
> معقول !!


يانهار اسود

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يانهار اسود


اسود بسسسسسسسس

مصدر عسكري ليبي يؤكد صدرو أوامر بقصف بني غازي جوا خلال ساعتين 			 		
رحمتك بينا يارب

----------


## اليمامة

التدخل وليس الدخول
فيه فرق أعتقد يا جماعة
مايقدروش..
بيتهيألى مايقدروش بمعنى الإحتلال
حد هايسكت فى الحالة دى
!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## طائر الشرق

* 
أكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة تكثيف جهوده على الحدود المصرية الليبية لاستقبال المصريين العائدين، وكذا الليبيين الراغبين في دخول الأراضي المصرية.

وأصدر المجلس الأعلى رسالته الثامنة على حسابه الخاص بموقع فيس بوك، وجاء فيه:" المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة.. رسالة رقم 8 في إطار متابعة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة للأحداث في دولة ليبيا الشقيقة، قام المجلس باتخاذ الإجراءات الآتية: تم انشاء معسكرات مجهزة على الحدود مع ليبيا لاستقبال المصريين العائدين، وكذلك الليبيين الراغبين في دخول الأراضي المصرية.

وأضافت الرسالة أن المجلس قام بإنشاء عدد 2 مستشفى ميداني على الحدود لاستقبال الحالات الطارئة بالإضافة إلى المستشفى الدولي بالسلوم لتوفير الرعاية الصحية لأبنائنا العائدين، وكذا توفير وسائل نقل جماعية لنقل العائدين من الحدود وحتى القاهرة، 
وأشارت الرسالة إلى أنه جاري متابعة موقف المطارات الليبية وفي حال استقرار الأوضاع سيتم ارسال الطائرات المصرية لإجلاء المصريين الراغبين في العودة للوطن جوا.

وأكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، متابعته لأحداث لحظة بلحظة، وأنه لن يتوانى عن اتخاذ اية اجراءات من شانها تسهيل عودة أبناؤنا المصريين العاملين في ليبيا.*

*
والله يجب على الجيش انه يتدخل جوا ليبيا لانقاذ الليبين انفسهم

فى كوارث فى ليبيا بمعنى الكلمة المرتزقة من يهود الفلاش يعنى اسرائيل يا جماعة والله امن مصر فى خطر لو ما لحقناش الوضع دا*

----------


## اليمامة

طيب ياريت دلوقتى نكون فمنا طبيعة المتربصين الغربيين فعلا
وانتهازهم أولى الفرص للعودة
ياريت نكون فمنا النوايا والمخطط التاريخى اللى مامتش عمره..بتاعهم
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
فعلا احساسى بيقولى
العالم كله هايتغير

----------


## اليمامة

طيب ياريت دلوقتى نكون فمنا طبيعة المتربصين الغربيين فعلا
وانتهازهم أولى الفرص للعودة
ياريت نكون فهمنا النوايا والمخطط التاريخى اللى مامتش عمره..بتاعهم
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
فعلا احساسى بيقولى
العالم كله هايتغير

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يارب ينصرهم يارب

يارب كن معهم ومدهم بالامن والقوة كما كنت معنا يارب العالمين
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*بجد حاسس بخوف اوى
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اقول ايه بس 
اقول ايه 

يرجعو ..مش هكون بقولها من قلبي لان المشوار لازم يكمل ويتخلصو من هذا الحقير 
يكملو ..هيكون علي حساب مجازر مجازر ماسمعنا بها من قبل في العالم ... 

الله ارحم بكم منا يااهل ليبيا 
الله ارحم بكم منا

----------


## طائر الشرق

أكد مصدر عسكري في الجيش الليبي أن أوامر عليا من قيادة الجيش، صدرت بقصف بني غازي بالطيران خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة، وذلك بحسب ما أوردته فضائية العربية.

وفي نفس السياق، أكد شهود عيان من مدينة طرابلس لقناة الجزيرة أن هناك فصف جوي واستهداف لكل من يتحرك في شوارع العاصمة الليبية، وأن جثث القتلى والجرحى تملأ شواره منطقة تاجوراء بطرابلس.

إلى ذلك، قتل عشرة مصريين بالرصاص في مدينة طبرق الليبية القريبة من الحدود المصرية-الليبية، بحسب ما افاد طبيب مصري كان يحاول التوجه الى ليبيا نقلا عن شهود.

وقال الطبيب سيف عبد اللطيف وهو عضو في نقابة الاطباء المصرية انه كان يحاول دخول ليبيا ضمن قافلة اغاثة نظمتها نقابته عندما منعتهم قوات حرس الحدود من عبور منفذ السلوم البري لكنها سمحت للسيارة المحملة بالمساعدات بالمرور.

واضاف "اثناء انتظار مرور سيارة المساعدات التقينا مجموعة من المصريين من محافظة الشرقية كانوا عائدين من ليبيا على متن ثلاثة باصات وقالوا لنا انهم رأوا عشرة مصريين مقتولين بالرشاشات الالية في طبرق"، وهي مدينة ساحلية على البحر المتوسط قريبة من الحدود المصرية.

----------


## طائر الشرق

عبر الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي رئيس الاتحاد العالمي للعلماء المسلمين، عن غضبه الشديد لما يحدث في ليبيا، واصفا العقيد معمر القذافي 
بالمجنون، وأنه شخص مثير للضحك.
وطالب القذافي قادة الجيش الليبي بعدم الانصياع لأوامر القذافي بقصف وقتل أهلهم من الشعب الليبي، وأهدر القرضاوي دم القذافي مطالبا من يقدر من ضباط الجيش على قتل القذافي ألا يتأخر في فعلها، وقتله.

وشدد القرضاوي على أنه لا يجوز طاعة أولى الأمر فيما يخالف الشرع، وأن ما أمر به القذافي من قصف مدن ليبية بالطيران الحربي هو حرابة وفساد في الأرض يستحق عليه إهدار دمه، وقتله.

وأضاف القرضاوي أن القذافي مثله مثل أقرانه من الحكام، لايقرأون التاريخ، وإذا قرأوه لا يفهمون، وإذا فهموا لا يعملون بما فهموه.

ودعا القرضاوي الشعب الليبي إلى استمرار المقاومة والكفاح مهما كانت التكلفة مهما كان عدد الشهداء، مؤكدا أن انتقام الله قريب، وأن الله ينتقم من القذافي في الدنيا والآخرة نكالا بظلمه.

ودعا القرضاوي الشعوب العربية إلى تقديم الدعم للشعب الليبي في محنته، وحتى يكلل الله مجهوداتهم بالنجاح، كما دعا القرضاوي الشباب المصري والتونسي، إلى دعم أقرانهم الليبيين.

وحث القرضاوي الشباب المصري الذي ينوي الخروج الثلاثاء في مظاهرة مليونية ضد حكومة الفريق أحمد شفيق، ان يحولوها إلى مظاهرة للاحتجاج على ما يحدث ضد الشعب الليبي.

----------


## طائر الشرق

*دعواتكم للليبين

الله ينصرهم ويفك كربتهم 

يارب مدهم مددك واعنهم بعونك وارم برميهم يا قهار يا جبار

يارب ارنا فى المعتوه عقابك عاجلا يارب

*

----------


## طائر الشرق

* قال سيف الاسلام القذافي يوم الاثنين ان والده سيحارب ثورة شعبية حتى اخر رجل وذلك في الوقت الذي انضم فيه مواطنون في العاصمة طرابلس الى الاحتجاجات لاول مرة بعد ايام من الاضطرابات العنيفة في مدينة بنغازي في شرق ليبيا.

وتجمع محتجون مناهضون للحكومة في شوارع العاصمة طرابلس واعلن زعماء قبليون رأيهم صراحة ضد القذافي وانضمت وحدات بالجيش للمعارضة في الوقت الذي تشهد فيه ليبيا المصدرة للنفط واحدة من ادمى الثورات التي تهز العالم العربي.

وظهر سيف الاسلام على التلفزيون الوطني في محاولة لتهديد وتهدئة الناس في الوقت نفسه قائلا ان الجيش سيفرض تطبيق الامن بأي ثمن.

وقال "نحن معنوياتنا مرتفعة والقائد معمر القذافي يقود المعركة في طرابلس ونحن معه والقوات المسلحة معه.

"نحن لن نفرط في ليبيا سنقاتل حتى اخر رجل وحتى اخر امرأة واخر طلقة ولا يمكن نتركها بلادنا."

وانحى سيف الاسلام باللائمة على منفيين ليبيين في تأجيج اعمال العنف. ولكنه وعد ايضا باجراء حوار بشأن الاصلاحات وزيادة الرواتب.

وربما يكون هذا التملق غير كاف لاطفاء نار الغضب الذي انطلق بعد 40 عاما من حكم القذافي في انعكاس للاحداث في مصر حيث اطاحت منذ عشرة أيام ثورة شعبية بالرئيس حسني مبارك الذي كان يبدو منيعا.

وقال محام في بنغازي لهيئة الاذاعة البريطانية (بي.بي.سي) بعد ان شاهد الخطاب "الناس هنا في بنغازي يضحكون على ما يقول انها نفس القصة القديمة ( وعود الاصلاح) ولا أحد يصدق ما يقول.

"انه كاذب كاذب سمعنا هذه الاكاذيب 42 عاما."

وصرح مسؤول امريكي بأن الولايات المتحدة تدرس اتخاذ "كل الاجراءات الملائمة" ردا على حملة القمع الليبية العنيفة ضد المحتجين وتقوم بتحليل كلمة سيف الاسلام القذافي لمعرفة مااذا كان هناك امكانية لاجراء اصلاح جاد.

واضاف المسؤول انه يجري اطلاع الرئيس الامريكي باراك أوباما بشكل منتظم على التطورات السريعة في ليبيا وان ادارته ستسعى الى الحصول على " ايضاحات" من كبار المسؤولين الليبيين مع حثها على انهاء اعمال العنف ضد المتظاهرين السلميين.

وقال المسؤول الامريكي "اننا نحلل الخطاب.. لنرى ما هي الامكانيات التي تضمنها لاجراء اصلاح جاد."

وذكرت هيئة الاذاعة البريطانية اليوم الاثنين ان علي العيساوي سفير ليبيا لدى الهند قدم استقالته احتجاجا على قمع حكومته العنيف للمتظاهرين الذي أدى الى مقتل اكثر من 200 شخص.

وقالت البي.بي.سي على موقع خدمتها بالعربية على الانترنت ان العيساوي اتهم ايضا الحكومة بنشر مرتزقة اجانب ضد المحتجين. واكدت البي.بي.سي لرويترز انها تحدثت الى العيساوي.

وفي مدينة بنغازي بدا ان المحتجين يسيطرون بشكل كبير على المدينة الساحلية بعد ان اجبروا قوات الجيش والشرطة على الانسحاب الى مجمع. واضرمت النار في مبان حكومية ونهبت.

وفي اول علامة على وقوع اضطرابات خطيرة في العاصمة اشتبك الاف المحتجين مع انصار القذافي . ودوت اصوات اطلاق النار خلال الليل واستخدمت الشرطة الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين الذين رشق بعضهم صور القذافي بالحجارة.

واعلنت وزارة الخارجية الكورية الجنوبية اليوم الاثنين ان مئات الليبين الذين كان بعضهم مسلحا بسكاكين وبنادق هاجموا موقع بناء تديره شركة كورية جنوبية في طرابلس مما ادى الى وقوع اشتباك اصيب فيه اربعة اجانب على الاقل.

وقالت منظمة هيومان رايتس ووتش ان 223 شخصا على الاقل قتلوا خلال خمسة ايام من العنف . وكان معظمهم في بنغازي مهد الانتفاضة وهي منطقة قبضة القذافي فيها اضعف دائما من المناطق الاخرى في ليبيا.

وقال حبيب العبيدي الذي يرأس وحدة للعناية المركزة في مستشفى الجلاء ان جثث 50 شخصا معظمهم قتل رميا بالرصاص نقلت الى المستشفى بعد ظهر الاحد . واضاف ان 200 مصاب نقلوا ايضا الى المستشفى. وذكر ان احد الضحايا كان مطموس المعالم بعد اصابته بقذيفة صاروخية في بطنه.

واضاف ان افراد وحدة بالجيش تعرف باسم فرقة"الصاعقة" نقلوا زملاء لهم مصابين للمستشفى. وقال الجنود انهم انضموا لقضية المحتجين وانهم قاتلوا وهزموا الحرس الخاص بالقذافي.

وقال رجل اخر بالمستشفى وهو محمد المانع لرويترز بالهاتف ان الجنود يقولون الان انهم تغلبوا على الحرس وانهم انضموا لثورة الشعب.

واذا كان القذافي يأمل استبعاد بنغازي بوصفها مشكلة اقليمية فانه واجه تطورا ينذر بالخطر مساء الاحد مع خروج الحشود الى شوارع طرابلس .

وقال احد السكان لرويترز ان بامكانه سماع اصوات اطلاق النار في الشوارع وحشود من الناس. واضاف "اننا بداخل المنزل والانوار مطفأة. هذا ما اسمعه اصوات اطلاق نار والناس .لا استطيع الخروج."

وقال عامل وافد ان المتظاهرين المناهضين للحكومة تجمعوا في المجمعات السكنية. واضاف"الشرطة تفرقهم.بوسعي ان اراهم يشعلون النار في السيارات."

وتراجع ايضا التأييد للقذافي بين القبائل الصحراوية في ليبيا. والقذافي نجل راعي اغنام استولى على السلطة في عام 1969.

وهدد زعيم قبيلة الزوية الشرقية بوقف صادرات النفط اذا لم توقف السلطات ما وصفه بقمع المحتجين.

وقال الشيخ فراج الزوي لقناة الجزيرة انه سيوقف صادرات النفط للدول الغربية في غضون 24 ساعة اذا لم تتوقف اعمال العنف.

وقال اكرم الورفلي وهو شخصية بارزة في قبيلة ورفلة للجزيرة انه سيقول للاخ القذافي انه لم يعد اخا وسيقول له ارحل من البلاد.

والانتفاضة الليبية واحدة ضمن سلسلة ثورات تنتشر كالنار في الهشيم عبر العالم العربي منذ ديسمبر كانون الاول مما ادى الى اسقاط رئيسين ظلا يحكمان لفترة طويلة في تونس ومصر وتهدد انظمة راسخة وغير راسخة ابتداء من البحرين حتى اليمن.

ويتابع الغرب الموقف بقلق مع سقوط حلفاء وخصوم قدامى او تعرضهم للخطر.

وكان الرئيس الامريكي الاسبق رونالد ريجان قد وصف القذافي بأنه "كلب الشرق الاوسط المسعور".والله اول مرة يكون كلامكم صح
*

----------


## hanoaa

> سيف الإسلام: ليبيا ليست تونس ومصر والقذافي ليس زين العابدين ومبارك 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نفس الأسلوب
> 
> ربنا ينتقم منكم


مش داروين كان بيقول الإنسان اصله قرد
طب لو قرا و سمع الكلام ده بذمتكوا
مش كان هايقول الغباء أصله .......

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> علي فكره ..ان هنا مش موافق اوي علي الكلام ده 
> اولا : اظن ان الاشكال المستفزه للحكومه القديمه رحلت ولم يبقي الا ابو الغيط فقط 
> والوجوه الجديده في الحكومه كلها وجوه جديده مشهود لها بالكفاءه نامل منها خير ان شاء الله .. 
> ثانيا : لازم ياجماعه ناخد بالنا ان الموجودين دلوقتي مهما طال زمنها فهي قصيره 
> اقصي مده لها هي سته اشهر ..وبعدها سنحصد ان شاء الله الثمار الحقيقه للثوره 
> لكن الاصرار علي حكومه جديده الان وفي هذا التوقيت ..مساله صعبه نسبيا وأظن انه لن يستجاب لها 
> لكم ان تتصورو مدي الصعوبه التي يعاني منها احمد شفيق في اختيار وزاره تكنوقراط مثلما نامل جميعا 
> وكهدف رئيسي من اهداف الثوره 
> الدكتور ..محمد غنيم مثلا .. رفض ان يتولي وزاره الصحه في هذا التوقيت 
> ...





> *حتي بمناسبه احمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء 
> انا بصراحه متعاطف معاه ..او بمعني اوضح ..متفهم وضعه الصعب الحالي 
> تقدرو تقولو عليه الرجل المناسب في التوقيت الخاطئ 
> ومبارك احرجه باختياره رئيس للوزراء في هذا التوقيت وريما اذا كان رئيسا للوزراء ممكان نظيف 
> ربما لكان الوضع تغير كثيرا للافضل
> صحيح انه ..جنرال عسكري 
> ولكن ليس هناك مايمنع ان يكون قائد الفتره الانتقاليه الحاليه 
> وهو اعتقد ان لديه الرغبه في اثبات هذا للشعب واثبات قدراته للشعب 
> وحتي هذا الرجل طوال عمره لم نسمع عنه حادثه فساد واحده وتولي وزاره الطيران المدني وهي تقريبا شبه خربه 
> ...


معاك يا محمد في كل كلامك
بجد أحمد شفيق دا من الناس اللى دخلت قلوبنا على طول
وكمان سمعته كويسه جدااا 
مشكلته حالا انه مش لاقي حد من الكويسين يوافق على تسلم أى وزاره في الوقت دا
وزى الدكتور العظيم محمد غنيم فيه برضه الشاعر المحترم فاروق جويده اللى رفض وزارة الثقافه
وغيرهم كتير

إحنا محتاجين الصبـــــــــــــــــــــر
علشان مصر 
وكمان الجيش مش هايستحمل المظاهرات دى كتير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

خطأ...

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا جماعة
> القذافي بيخلص على شعبه خلاص 
> حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل
> يا ناااااااااس في اتنين مليون مصري في ليبيا 
> كل الدول بترجع ولادها في الظروف دي 
> إحنا لأ ليه ليه ليه 
> يااااااااااااااارب 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه هوا احنا دمنا رخيص أوي كده 
> يااااااااااااااااارب إنت المنتقم يا ربي


دا إنسان غبي غبي غبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
ربنا ينتقم منه 
أنا مش عارفه فيه إيه
هى الناس ماعدتش بتخاف ربنا ولا إيه
قلوبهم ماتت

يخربيت الحاجه اللى تخلى صاحبها كده

منه لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هذا الرجل لا يصلح


صح يا ندى
شكلنا اتخدعنا

ياااارب انصر اخوانا في ليبيا
وذل أعدائهم ودمرهم وخذهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر

----------


## اليمامة

الحديث الدائر الآن على دريم بين مجلس العسكر وعضو ائتلاف الشباب يناقش بالفعل كل وساوسنا..
أناس أثق فيهم حقا..وأعتز بهم..القوات المسلحة المصرية
فهمت من مجمل كلامهم أنهم يريدون كل شىء بالقانون فهم جهة غير قانونية كى تقرر وتحاسب وتنفذ..
ولديهم الحق بالتأكيد..
ولكن أى قانون الآن فى مصر معمول به ويريدون أن يحاسبوا الفساد عليه؟
وهل فعلا الأموال ستتجمد؟
وهل هم واثقون من أنه لا هناك أى مؤمرات للفساد تتكتل فى الخفاء من جديد؟
الضمانة ؟!!!
مطمئنة ولكنى خائفة خوف التوجس والحذر..
هل الحقيقة مازلت خفية حقا؟
هل أنا متوهمة الحقيقة؟
حقيقة الفاسدين الذين يجب محاسبتهم فعلا؟ ومازالوا أحرار؟
ويرتبون الأوراق الآن والذمم المالية للبراءة والنفاذ ؟
آه..
عذاب على ما يبدو..
سيظل يلازمنا على هذا الوطن الجريح..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هو ابن المجانين القذافى ده عايز يخلص على الشعب ويقعد لوحده فى ليبيا ولا ايه  ::(:  ده كانه بيقول للشعب انتو مجانين انا ابن 60 مجنونه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بيقولو القذافي هايقول خطاب للشعب الليبي كمان شويه


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تقع بيه طيارته ومايموتش ويتحرق بنارها ومايموتش ويكبوا عليه جركن سبرتو يولع جتته ومايموتش
ويدوس عليه الشعب الليبي نفر نفر بجذمته ومايموتش ووووو ................... ويروح بقا لعذاب ربنا
 :8 1 227:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

كُنت بأتكلم مع شاب من جماعة 25 يناير من كام يوم على الفيسبوك وكان زعلان مني جداً خالص ، وفاهم أني ضد الثورة المصرية إللي نجحت بالفعل رغم أننا لسه عايشين وسط بلاوي سوده وقطاع طرق وجور على الأراضي الزراعية ونهب للجامعات والمؤسسات العامة والخاصة والكثيرمن أعمال البلطجة ..حريه بقى ..... 
يعني كل واحد حر والبلد مليانه ناس زي الفل طبعاً ...

المهم الشاب بتاع الفيسبوك ده كان زعلان مني قوي لأني طلعت في مسيرة تكريم الرئيس مبارك وأنه نفسه ماحدش يؤيده خالص وأن كل الناس لازم تكرهه وماحدش يختلف على كده أبداً وإلا يتشتم ويتهزأ وتتقل كرامته ويبقى جاهل وأعمى وضحل التفكير وحاجات كتير وحشه قوي ، وأنه خايف على الثورة من الثورة المضادة والمخططات والمؤامرات الرهيبة الفظيعة المريعة إللي بتترتب ضد الثورة ، وكلام هيكل عن الخطورة الفظيعة المريعة لبقاء مبارك بشرم الشيخ وأنه ممكن يرجع يمسك الحكم تاني وأنه قاعد هناك يدبر هو والكهنة والزبانيه بتوعه للعودة للحكم تاني ، وده نتاج إللي بيعمله هيكل أن يوصل الفكرة دي للشباب من خلال كتاباته الخبيثة الملتوية . 

قلتله لأ يابني أنا مش ضد الثورة وأن الثورة نجحت ووصلت لنقطة ماينفعش بعدها عودة وإن مصر أتغيرت خلاص وأن بتوع المسيرة كل مشكلتهم أن مبارك مايخرجش من مصر مطرود ، وما يتعاملش بالطريقة المُهينة دي ، وقلتله دور عن كتابات هيكل في فترات مختلفة من التاريخ وحسب تغيير الريس بتاع مصر من أول عبد الناصر إللي صنع هيكل أصلاً ، وشوف بنفسك هيكل غير رأيه كام مرة وأتلون كام مرة ، أما أعجب حاجة قالها هيكل في الفترة الأخيرة أن الطلعة الجوية كان ليها هدف سياسي واحد بس !!!! مش هدف عسكري خالص زي ما الناس فاهمة ، وأنها كانت لإعطاء دفعة معنوية للقوات الأرضية بس وطبعاً الشباب لا حضروا الحرب ولا سمعوا عن حرب أكتوبر من مصادر موثوقة زي قادة الحرب نفسها وبيسمعوا بس كلام جهابذة المنتديات إللي بيوصفوا الحرب ويحللوها ويصنفوها ويقلبوها ويعدلوها ويظبطوها ، والخلاصة بتاعة كلام هيكل وإللي عايز يزرعه بعقول الشباب إللي بيكره مبارك أصلاً ومش محتاج تسخين أن ماتقرفوناش بأن مبارك صاحب الطلعة الجوية لأن مافيش طلعة جوية وأنها كانت أونطة ، ومبارك ماعملش غير كل شر وسرقة وفساد ودمار وأنه نزل على مصر ببراشوت وأن أصله يهودي ......
لأ لأ لأ أصله الحقيقي سفير إبليس في مصر . 

قوم إيه ...... قلت للشاب ده ، طيب إبحث عن كلام الجمسي مثلاً عن الضربة الجوية وأنه كان من قادة الحرب وكمان دور في كلام القادة إللي وثقوا حرب أكتوبر وعملوا عليها كُتب ودراسات يتم تدريسها بجميع معاهد العالم العسكرية ...

بعد فترة رجع يقوللي فعلاً هيكل يظهر أنه منافق ، بس إحنا لازم نحاكم مبارك ، وأنا مصدق دلوقت أن مافيش خطورة مريعة فظيعة على الثورة من وجود مبارك في شرم الشيخ ويظهر هيكل بيسخّنا رغم أننا مولعين طبيعي من مبارك . 
وبعد شوية كلام بيني وبينه وأن المفروض نفكر في إللي جاى ونفكر نرجع الأمن والإستقرار للبلد ، قوم الشاب  مشكوراً ... سامح مبارك وعفى عنه وسمحله يقعد في شرم الشيخ الحمدلله وعلى فكرة الشخص ده عمره 23 سنة ...

دلوقت بقى بأسمع عن إللي بيعمله القذافي في الشعب الليبي لما شعر أن الحكم بيطير من إيده ، وبأقارن أن المؤسسة العسكرية المصرية كانت مع مبارك وكان واضح الحزن الشديد على السيد عمر سليمان لما قال خطاب تنحي مبارك ، وحزن كثير من القادة العسكريين على ماوصل وإنتهى إليه الوضع ، وإن فيه قادة وجنرالات جيش كتير بيحبوا مبارك جداً ومقدرين إللي عمله عشان البلد وإللي هما أدرى بيه من المواطن العادي بتاع الكتب والإنترنت والجهاد الكيبوردي ...

بس مهما أقول هأكون بأدن في مالطة وأعتقد أن الكل متأكد أن مبارك أسوأ من القذافي وأن مافيش داعي للمقارنة البايخة دي وبطل كلام ولت وعجن يادراجون عشان ماحدش يفهم غلط ولا حد يتعاطف ولا حتى حد يفكر من الشباب الورد إللي عملوا الثورة (مش إللي قاعدن على الكيبورد وعاملين فلاسفة العصر والأوان) ويفتكر أن مبارك حافظ على البلد على قد مايقدر وأن تأخيرة في إتخاذ القرارات كان بسبب الرمم إللي حواليه وإللي داروا عنه تفاصيل كثيرة وكانوا بيقولوله كل شيئ تمام ياريس ...

الله يرحمك ياسادات
الله يرحمك يامبارك ....

وربنا يشملنا برحمته أحنا الناس العبيطة ضحلة التفكير إللي فاهمين الأمور بشكل غلط كده ومش بيسمعوا كلام الفلاسفة الكبار ومجاهدي الكيبورد والمقالات الملتهبة والأسماء إللي بيقولوها للشباب إللي مش فاهم حاجة أصلاً غير أنه تعبان ومحتاج التغيير وإقتلاع الفساد من جذورة وقتل العملاء والخائنين ورؤوس الفساد إللي الفلاسفة بيملوهم ويحفظوهم أساميهم ، بس بشرة الخير أن النسبة الأكثر من الشباب ده واعي ومثقف الحمدلله ...

وبعدين الدستور كله لازم يتغير مش يتعدل والمادة التانية تتغير لأن الدين لله والوطن للجميع وحاجات كده حلوة وزي الفل حاجات تشرح القلب الحزين ...
وبالنسبة لولاة الأمر المنتظرين ...
عُمر سليمان لأ لأ لأ ..... ده وحش قوي وناس بتقول أنه عميل !!!
رغم أنه كان رئيس أخطر جهاز في مصر !!!!!. 

وأحمد شفيق كمان مش كويس ومن فلول النظام البائد وأن مبارك سفير إبليس هو إللي أختاره  !!!!!

قُصر الكلام 
إن القرضاوي يبقى شيخ الأزهر وإبنه عبد الرحمن يبقى وزير الثقافة ووائل غنيم يبقى وزير الإعلام والإتصالات (يخلوهم وزارة واحده ويمسكها البطل وائل غنيم) ، وشوية أسماء كده تم تجهيزها لباقي كراسي الوزارة ، أما الرئاسة فأنسب واحد ليها البرادعي وناس بتقول عمرو موسى والفاهمين شويه وناس تانيه نفسها في ** *عبد الله الأشعل *  ...
ربنا يوفق الجميع لفعل الخير
ومن قدم خير بيداه إلتقاه والدنيا مهما طالت قصيرة ..
دمتم بخير

----------


## R17E

ربنا يكتب لليبيا وائل غنيم الخاص بيها و يرحمهم من جحيم القذافي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا نازلة بكرة ان شاء الله 
بس امام السفارة الليبية 
ثم منها لمسجد رابعة العدوية عشان القوافل الطبية و الغذائية اللي رايحة بكرة
ارجوكم محدش يتردد في مساعدة اخواننا في ليبيا

----------


## Dragon Shadow

http://dostor.org/politics/egypt/11/february/22/36758

*مفاجأة: مجند بالقوات المسلحة هو مؤسس جروب خالد سعيد الذي دعا لثورة 25 يناير
*

كشف د.شادي الغزالي حرب عضو ائتلاف ثورة 25 يناير عن مفاجأة مدوية بأن  مؤسس جروب خالد سعيد الذي كان أول من دعا للخروج في مظاهرات يوم 25 يناير،  هو الآن مجند في القوات المسلحة ويدعى "عبد الرحمن منصور".

وأضاف حرب في تصريحات لبرنامج العاشرة مساء بأن "عبد الرحمن منصور" كان  صاحب الفكر السياسي وراء جروب كلنا خالد سعيد ودعوة الخروج في مظاهرات  حاشدة تطالب باسقاط نظام الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، وأن الناشط وائل غنيم  كان مسئول الجانب التقني في الجروب.

وقال حرب- في حضور ثلاثة من أعضاء المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة- أن  ائتلاف الثورة اخفى اسم عبد الرحمن منصور طوال هذه الفترة بسبب حساسية  موقفه كونه أصبح مجندا في القوات المسلحة منذ يوم 17 يناير الماضي أي قبل  الثورة بثمانية أيام فقط، وطالب حرب أعضاء المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة  عدم اتخاذ أي إجراء تجاه منصور وهو أمر كان الرد عليه من قبل أعضاء المجلس  بأن الفيصل في ذلك هل ما قام به لمصلحة الوطن أم لا، مؤكدين أن مافعله هو  لمصلحة الوطن بكل تأكيد، كما أكد أعضاء المجلس.


الناس كلها شاغلين نفسهم بمين أدمن صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد ؟ 

وإحنا معاهم  :xmas 4: 










 :36 2 57:

----------


## حمادو

يارب سلم يارب سلم على اللى بيحصل فى ليبيا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا نازلة وذي معلومات للي يحب يتبرع 
تفاصيل هامة

الادوية - ولها الأولوية الأولى
___________

Cefotax 1gm
Flumox 1gm
Declophin amp
Ciprofar 500+750 tab
Dicynone amp
Valium amp
مسكنات اقراص وامبولات

يرجى  من المتبرعين بأدوية ملاحظة: يفضل شراء الأدوية بالكرتونة من شركات ومخازن  الأدوية ولهذا ميزتين: الأولى أن يكون السعر أقل من الصيدليات، والثانية  سهولة شحن وفرز وتنظيم ورص السيارة وبالتالى يسهل فحصها الحدود. وفى حالة  تعذر شراء الأدوية بالكرتونة، نرجو وضع كل صنف داخل كيس ويكتب عليه بخط  واضع نوع الدواء من الخارج، وسنقوم نحن بوضعها فى... 

Missionأمة واحدة حرة مستقلة
Awardsتحت رعاية نقابة المحامين بمرسى مطروح
وقافلة رابعة العدوية تحت إشراف جمعية رابعة العدوية الخيرية التابعة لوزارة التضامن الاجتماعى
وبالتنسيق مع عدة جهات منها نقابة الأطباء وجارى التنسيق مع جهات أخرى اتحاد الأطباء العرب وأطباء بلا حدود
نتوجه بالشكر للشيخ فرج العبد و الاستاذ ايمن شويقي بمرسى مطروح لدعمهما غير المحدود لجميع القوافل


Emailehabmes@yahoo.com

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الصفحة اهي 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D9%85...83183501718195

مطلوب من كل اخ واخت توجيه النداء لاصدقائكم فىكل مكان اعداد الضحايا بيتزايد بالمئات محتاجين الآتى :
اولا بلغوا كل الناس ان الجيش المصرى تعاون معنا وقام بتأمين الطريق حتى المعابر
ثانيا : يلغوهم ان الجيش قام ببناء المستشفى الميدانى فى السلوم ومح...تاجين متطوعين وخصوصا الاطباء والصيادلة
التحرك سيكون بسياراتكم الخاصة لانه لا يوجد مكان بالشاحنة .. ممكن تجمعوا بعض فى سيارة حد منكم

بالنسبة للتبرعات : اما يشتروا اى مستلزمات طبية من اللى موجودة فى اللستة
او يشتروا مستلزمات غذائية وسلع تموينية مثل المكرونة والارز والتونة والفول والدقيق ... الخ
او  التبرع المادى بالفلوس : امبارح تعاقدنامع شركة ادوية وارسلت حمولة قيمتها  10 الاف جنية كلها والله من التبرعات اللى فى الشارع وسيارة اخرى ب 16 الف  والثالثة بحوالى 15 الف
الاهم اننا امبارح عرفنا انهم محتاجين بطاطين وبطاريات ومياه لانه تم قطع الماء والكهرباء عليهم
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

انا عارف ان العيون بتدمع والقلوب بتحزن لما يحدث لاخواتنا الليبين .
وعلي راي طائر الشرق لما قالي بالامس اننا مش بنحس بااخوه صادقه الا في الظروف اللي زي دي ..
وماشاء الله علي صبر الليبين وتضحيتهم واصرارهم علي التخلص من طاغوتهم الاكبر القذافي .. 
ودمعت عيناي حين رايتهم يرفعون صوره شيخ المجاهدين 

عمر المختار
ed50900244.gif


وحتما والله سينتصرو وسيسعدو ببلادهم الحره ان شاء الله   

تعالو بس ولو دقيقه اقلكم علي حاجه اسعدتني جدا علي المستوي الشخصي 
ورفعت رأس كل مصري وعربي ومسلم 
 ازاء قرارت ما اتخذها المجلس العسكري المصري في الاسبوع او العشره ايام الماضيه فقط
بعد تنحي العمق الاستراتيجي لاسرائيل ..وهو الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك .. 
وهذا علي حد وصف بنيامين بن اليعازر .. (يعني انا ماليش دعوه ) 

تخيلو في العشره الايام الماضيه يحدث الاتي : 

1- اعلان المجلس العسكري وقف تصدير الغاز لاسرائيل لاجل غير مسمي وتقريبا تحت مسمي عطل في المصدر ..

2- فتح معبر رفح للحالات الانسانيه للفلسطنين بعد مناشده الدكتور القرضاوي للمجلس بفتح المعبر في صلاه الجمعه الماضيه بميدان التحرير 

3- عبور بارجتين ايرانتين او اكثر من قناه السويس باتجاه سوريا وهو الامر الذي وصفه نتنياهو بالامر المخيف والخطير والذي لم يتوقعه من مصر 
ومرور هذه العبارات الايرانيه دليل دامغ بان المجلس العسكري بدأ باستعاده هيبه مصر علي المستوي الدولي 
بعد ان كانت خافضه رأسها سنوات ثلاثين ورساله اخري من المجلس العسكري بانه كان يرفض سياسه مبارك تجاه الخارج ..
ورساله اخري مفادها بان مصر لديها استقلال قرار وسياده حقيقيه علي ارضها ومقدراتها ..وليس كالماضي حين عبرت بارجات امريكا لضرب العراقيين  

عارفين كان ايه رد نتنياهو علي هذا وخصوصا علي قرار السفن الايراينه ..قالت عنه الصحف اليهوديه انه نتنياهو بدا يشعر بالوحده والعزله العربيه .. (ياللاسف ) 

تحيه عظيمه ..يملاها الفخر والاعتزاز بقواتنا المسلحه والمجلس العسكري المصري العظيم 
تحيه بمثل ماحيت به القوات المسلحه شهداء يناير ..او يزيد

----------


## حمادو

أكتر حاجة بتعجبنى فى الفيديوهات بتاعة حقيقة فلان وعلان, أو الحقيقة وراء الدين الفلانى أو إنتشار الدين العلانى...هى الموسيقى....دا أنا حتى اتفرجت على كل أجزاء الماسونية علشان اسمع الموسيقى بتاعة الفيدوهات بتاعتها.

أسيبكم مع الحقيقة وراء (أو أمام) 
وائل غنيم

موسيقى الفيديون من فيلم SAW على فكرة

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أكتر حاجة بتعجبنى فى الفيديوهات بتاعة حقيقة فلان وعلان, أو الحقيقة وراء الدين الفلانى أو إنتشار الدين العلانى...هى الموسيقى....دا أنا حتى اتفرجت على كل أجزاء الماسونية علشان اسمع الموسيقى بتاعة الفيدوهات بتاعتها.
> 
> أسيبكم مع الحقيقة وراء (أو أمام) 
> وائل غنيم
> 
> موسيقى الفيديون من فيلم SAW على فكرة


*ياساتر يارب*
*ربنا يسامحني بقى ياأستاذ حمادو*
*وأنا اللي كنت فاكره برئ - أتاريه طلع برئ*
*هو أنا صحيح مش فارقه معايا إنه طلع برئ بعد أنا ماكنت فاكره برئ*
*بس الواحد مش عارف هيقابل ربنا بأنهي وش*
*ده حتى الأدمين بتاع صفحة خالد سعيد طلع مجند في الجيش*
*يعني كدا بقى المجند اللي في الجيش ده 
هو اللي ماسوني وهو اللي مزقوق من إسرائيل* 
*وهو كل الحاجات اللي كان المفروض بتتقال على وائل غنيم
بإعتباره مفجر الثوره يعني ولا إيه النظام
مش قصدي طبعاً النظام الفاسد اللي بقى سابق ده
أنا قصدي نظام الفيديو - بال يعني ولا زوكام؟
**وياترى لقوا مع المجند إياه الإسوره الخضرا 
ولا لسه جاري البحث عنها؟*
*ياريت ياأستاذ حمادو لما توصل لأي معلومات تبلغني*
*مع خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يا جماعة اسمعوا الكلب القذافى دا

اقسم بالله انا خايف على المصريين والتونسيين اللى فى ليبيا

يا جماعة يا اهل ليبيا  كان الله فى عونكم
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مصر تهدد بالتدخل عسكريا في ليبيا 
> 
> 
> في  ظل المجازر التي يرتكبها النظام الفاشي القذافي ضد الشعب الليبي وبعد  النداءات المستمرة لانقاذ حياة المصريين في ليبيا ، صرح مصدر مصري مسئول  بان القاهرة أبلغت طرابلس رسميا بأنها قد تتدخل عسكريا في ليبيا لحماية  مواطنيها الذين قالت إنهم يتعرضون للقتل.
> 
> 
> ونقلت صحيفة  "العرب" القطرية عن المصدر نفسة الذي لم تكشف عن هويته أن مصر اعتبرت  تصريحات ابن الزعيم الليبي سيف الإسلام القذافي، التي اتهم فيها المصريين  المقيمين في ليبيا بالمشاركة في الثورة الجارية هناك، تحريضا صريحا ضدهم.
> 
> في هذة الاثناء ، ذكرت تقارير اخبارية أن ليبيا سمحت  لطائرتين عسكريتين مصريتين توجهتا الى طرابلس بإجلاء عمال مصريين، فيما  يكثف المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية الذي يدير البلاد التواجد  الامني عند الحدود مع ليبيا .
> ...


أعتقد ان تدخل الجيش المصرى فى مثل هذه الظروف أمر حتمى لابد منه 
ابناءنا بالفعل يقتلوا فى ليبيا وحياتهم مهددة كل لحظة ...لكن هل ياترى ان  تدخل الجيش سيكون هذا بمثابة إعلان حرب على ليبيا وهل جيشنا أصلا وفى ظل  الظروف الحرجة التى يمر بها وتمر بها البلاد جاهز لمثل هذه الخطوة الخطيرة  ؟؟؟ وهذا على مستوى القدرات العسكرية والمواقف السياسية المعقدة التى قد  تترتب على هذا ؟؟؟
سؤال أتمنى أن يجيبنى عليه أحد ...

----------


## hanoaa

أقول فيه إيه القذافى
مش لاقيه له وصف
كل يوم بكتشف فيه صفات جديدة 
بيبدع الأخ القذافى
مالوش حل
بيفكرنى بالإنسان الأنوى
و لو إتكلمت و قولت مش هايرفعوا ردى من المنتدى 
لأ هايوقفوا عضويتى
و أنا بصراحة بحبكوا و ماقدرش استغنى
ربنا ع الظالم 
يمهل و لا يهمل
حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*يامشكاحك

يامش كاحو

يا وز .. ذافي

ويا بط .. ذافي

- وكل البلطجية والعملاء والمرتزقة -

عقلك حافي

لازم تلبس جزمة ولازم

طبعاً لازم إيه .. ؟ تتغطى

علشان حلمك يفضل طافي

ولو يتبخر

ترحم مناخيرنا من ريحته

واوعى تقول كان حلمك صافي

واتمنالك ايوه ياوزه

تنام وتشخر جهل وعِزَّه

وهنيالك انت و .. طُوطَّة

ديل القطة

وكل السُّكْر

وكُل المّزَّه*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اللي شوفته عند مسجد رابعة و عند السفارة مخليني مش عارفة اقول غير تحيا مصر ..تحيا مصر .. تحيا مصر
اجمل هتاف سمعته النهاردة كان ..
الشعب يريد وحدة عربية ..الله أكبر الثورة بتكبر 
عند السفارة 
امرأة كانت بتصرخ بتصرخ ولما سألنا في ايه 
قالوا كل اهلها في ليبيا ماتوا 
حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## hanoaa

> كُنت بأتكلم مع شاب من جماعة 25 يناير من كام يوم على الفيسبوك وكان زعلان مني جداً خالص ، وفاهم أني ضد الثورة المصرية إللي نجحت بالفعل رغم أننا لسه عايشين وسط بلاوي سوده وقطاع طرق وجور على الأراضي الزراعية ونهب للجامعات والمؤسسات العامة والخاصة والكثيرمن أعمال البلطجة ..حريه بقى ..... 
> يعني كل واحد حر والبلد مليانه ناس زي الفل طبعاً ...
> 
> المهم الشاب بتاع الفيسبوك ده كان زعلان مني قوي لأني طلعت في مسيرة تكريم الرئيس مبارك وأنه نفسه ماحدش يؤيده خالص وأن كل الناس لازم تكرهه وماحدش يختلف على كده أبداً وإلا يتشتم ويتهزأ وتتقل كرامته ويبقى جاهل وأعمى وضحل التفكير وحاجات كتير وحشه قوي ، وأنه خايف على الثورة من الثورة المضادة والمخططات والمؤامرات الرهيبة الفظيعة المريعة إللي بتترتب ضد الثورة ، وكلام هيكل عن الخطورة الفظيعة المريعة لبقاء مبارك بشرم الشيخ وأنه ممكن يرجع يمسك الحكم تاني وأنه قاعد هناك يدبر هو والكهنة والزبانيه بتوعه للعودة للحكم تاني ، وده نتاج إللي بيعمله هيكل أن يوصل الفكرة دي للشباب من خلال كتاباته الخبيثة الملتوية . 
> 
> قلتله لأ يابني أنا مش ضد الثورة وأن الثورة نجحت ووصلت لنقطة ماينفعش بعدها عودة وإن مصر أتغيرت خلاص وأن بتوع المسيرة كل مشكلتهم أن مبارك مايخرجش من مصر مطرود ، وما يتعاملش بالطريقة المُهينة دي ، وقلتله دور عن كتابات هيكل في فترات مختلفة من التاريخ وحسب تغيير الريس بتاع مصر من أول عبد الناصر إللي صنع هيكل أصلاً ، وشوف بنفسك هيكل غير رأيه كام مرة وأتلون كام مرة ، أما أعجب حاجة قالها هيكل في الفترة الأخيرة أن الطلعة الجوية كان ليها هدف سياسي واحد بس !!!! مش هدف عسكري خالص زي ما الناس فاهمة ، وأنها كانت لإعطاء دفعة معنوية للقوات الأرضية بس وطبعاً الشباب لا حضروا الحرب ولا سمعوا عن حرب أكتوبر من مصادر موثوقة زي قادة الحرب نفسها وبيسمعوا بس كلام جهابذة المنتديات إللي بيوصفوا الحرب ويحللوها ويصنفوها ويقلبوها ويعدلوها ويظبطوها ، والخلاصة بتاعة كلام هيكل وإللي عايز يزرعه بعقول الشباب إللي بيكره مبارك أصلاً ومش محتاج تسخين أن ماتقرفوناش بأن مبارك صاحب الطلعة الجوية لأن مافيش طلعة جوية وأنها كانت أونطة ، ومبارك ماعملش غير كل شر وسرقة وفساد ودمار وأنه نزل على مصر ببراشوت وأن أصله يهودي ......
> لأ لأ لأ أصله الحقيقي سفير إبليس في مصر . 
> 
> قوم إيه ...... قلت للشاب ده ، طيب إبحث عن كلام الجمسي مثلاً عن الضربة الجوية وأنه كان من قادة الحرب وكمان دور في كلام القادة إللي وثقوا حرب أكتوبر وعملوا عليها كُتب ودراسات يتم تدريسها بجميع معاهد العالم العسكرية ...
> ...


نقاش و لا أروع من كده
و ده بالظبط إللى إحنا محتاجينه دلوقت
محتجين نتكلم .... نتحاور
نسمع بعض
نتعلم إن فى الرأى و الرأى الآخر
فى أنا و فى أنت
مهما كنا مختلفين إحنا الإتنين موجودين
مع إنى مختلفة مع حضرتك فى موضوع تكريم مبارك ده
بس الخلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية

----------


## loly_h

> لله در السويس 
> فكم لها في الخير وقفات ...والحق صولات
> لا أدري لماذا ذكرتني هذه الصور بسوق الانصار و كاستيلوا و الصفصافه
> رحم الله الشهداء و الحقنا بهم علي الخير


*وبالنيابة عن كل أبناء السويس

أتقدم لك بجزيل الشكر

وكل دعواتى لشهداء التحرير بالعفو والمغفرة

لكن بأه عرفت منين سوق الأنصارى وكستيلــــو ؟

عاوزة اعرف وحـــــــالا!!!

*

----------


## loly_h

*الغريب جدا فى ثورة ليبيا الصمت القائم

موش هتكلم عن صمت المجتمع الدولى

طيب ليه الصمت العربى؟؟؟

وبلاش المجتمع العربى كمـــــــان

طيب فين العالم الإسلامى؟؟؟

مفيش إنسان ذو سلطة عنده دين وضميـــــر

يقول كفايــــــــة 

والله ياجماعة الصمت اللى العالم فيه ده

اشد جرم من جرائم الطاغية ده

حسبنــــــــا الله ونعم الوكيل ...*

----------


## حمادو

> *الغريب جدا فى ثورة ليبيا الصمت القائم
> 
> موش هتكلم عن صمت المجتمع الدولى
> 
> طيب ليه الصمت العربى؟؟؟
> 
> وبلاش المجتمع العربى كمـــــــان
> 
> طيب فين العالم الإسلامى؟؟؟
> ...


أنا برضه كنت باسأل نفسى طول الوقت ليه السعودية بالذات ماقالتش حاجة, لغاية ما سمعت الأخبار وعرفت أن السياسيين العرب (باستثناء مصر وتونس) عندهم حالة رعب من ثورات شعوبهم إذا تضامنوا مع الشعب الليبي, ودا سبب صمتهم.

الغرب صامت لا يهمه إلا المليون برميل اليومي, والعرب خائف على كراسيه. وبين الاتنين بتحصل إبادة جماعية لأهلنا فى ليبيا....
أخويا ساكن فى قلب طرابلس وقاعدين مع بعض ليل نهار على سكايب وباسمع بنفسى ضرب النار والطلعات الجوية اللى بيعملوها فوق طرابلس.
بس عزيمة وإيمان أهل طرابلس قوي, حتى أخويا رافض يسيب البلد بالرغم من أن القنصلية المصرية اتصلت بيه وطلبت منه التوجه بكره للمطار علشان يسافر القاهرة.

يارب سلم

----------


## hanoaa

> *يامشكاحك
> 
> يامش كاحو
> 
> يا وز .. ذافي
> 
> ويا بط .. ذافي
> 
> - وكل البلطجية والعملاء والمرتزقة -
> ...




الله يا حكيم
مبدع 
لو سيادته قرا اللى سيادتك كاتبه 
هايقتلك ده بعد الشر عليك طبعا
إن شاء الله مش هايحصل 
ليه بقى
لأن سيادته مستحيل يفهم
لو كان بيفهم ماكنش ركب التوك توك هو الست الشمسيه 
و قال الكلام العجيب اللى قاله
بس تخيلوا سمعت تعليق لطيف عن الخطاب اللى قاله من كام يوم
واحد ليبى من المتظاهرين فى القاهرة قال
حسنى مبارك بخطابه اللى خيب آمال الناس يوم 28 يستحق جائزة نوبل بعد خطاب القذافى

----------


## طائر الشرق

> أعتقد ان تدخل الجيش المصرى فى مثل هذه الظروف أمر حتمى لابد منه 
> ابناءنا بالفعل يقتلوا فى ليبيا وحياتهم مهددة كل لحظة ...لكن هل ياترى ان  تدخل الجيش سيكون هذا بمثابة إعلان حرب على ليبيا وهل جيشنا أصلا وفى ظل  الظروف الحرجة التى يمر بها وتمر بها البلاد جاهز لمثل هذه الخطوة الخطيرة  ؟؟؟ وهذا على مستوى القدرات العسكرية والمواقف السياسية المعقدة التى قد  تترتب على هذا ؟؟؟
> سؤال أتمنى أن يجيبنى عليه أحد ...


*  ما يتهيأليش الامور بالسهولة كدا يا استاذة

يعنى قوات الجيش اللى متواجدة فى شوارع مصر اصلا مسحوبة من احتياط الجيش اللى فى المنطقة(أ) صحيح  الحدود مأمنة جدا ودا هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا فى الظروف الحالية .

كمان احنا دلوقتى فى وضع حرج جدا عندنا الحد الشمالى حرج وفيه اسرائيل والحد الغربى متوتر وفيه ليبيا والحد الجنوبى ظهرلنا مشكلة الجنوب والوضع فى اليمن يخوفنا كمان من الصعود الشيعى معنى دا ان عندنا كمان الحد الشرقى فيه توتر وبالاخص عندنا الحد الشمال والشرقى يجب الحذر منهم بشكل خطير

للاسف حتى الوضع الحالى فى ليبيا مش مأمون ومن الصعوبة التدخل لان اهل ليبيا زينا هيرفضوا تدخل اى طرف فى شئون بلادهم رغم ان كتير منه يعرف اننا فعلا خايفين عليهم بس برضه الوضع غير مأمون وخصوصا بعد خطاب الشخص المجنون دا اللى بعد 42 سنة قمع جاى يقول انا عمرى ما كنت رئيس بجد شئ متخلف فعلا وقضية ليبيا حالا من القضايا الفضيحة فى الشأن العربى

فربنا بجد يستر  بعد اللى البنى ادم دا قاله والاوصاف بتاعة الجرذان والمخدرين والمقملين  واخيرا التطهير  بجد  ربنا يكون فى عونهم ويصبرهم على ما بلاهم 

وعلى الجيش المصرى تصعيد لهجته اكثر ضد هذا الببغاء ويبدو انه نسى ما فعله به السادات
*

----------


## سوما

مش هقول انه انسان ,,, هذا لا يعرف معنى انسانية ,,,
ولا اقول او اصفه بالحيوان ,,, لأن الحيوان .... حتى المفترس لدية شئ من الرحمة ولا يقتل إلا عند الحاجة ...!!
ولا انعته بابشع الألفاظ واحقرها واقذرها ,, لانه لا يستحق شئ ..... يستحق فقط العذاب ,, العذاب واللعنة الأبدية لهذا الشئ المجنون المخبول ... حتى الجنون تبرأ من اقواله ومن افعاله ...!!!
منذ ساعات .... كنا أمام مقر الجامعة العربية بميدان التحرير ,,, منظر لا يوصف ,, اعلام تونس , مصر ، ليبيا تحت سماء واحدة ..
الشعب المصرى تحول بداخله إلى شعب عربي ,, تونسى  ,, ليبيي ,,,,, وكان الهتاف ,, الشعب العربي ..... أيد واحدة ..
وما أجمل تشابك الأيدى ,, والأعلام ....... ما أجمل الأتحاد والأيد الواحدة ,,, كم اتمنى ان أرى الهتاف فعل ,,, ويظهر الحكام العرب الشرفاء لوقف نزيف الدم الليبيي الحر ... كم اتمنى افاقة العرب من غفوة النوم والضعف ,, والسلبية ...!
منذ أمس وانا ف حالة ذهول ....... ذهول ,, اوصل الحال بنا لحرب اهلية وابادة لشعب مسالم بهذا الشكل الدموى البشع ,,, دون أن نتحرك ,, فقط نشجب وندين ... كالعادة .... حتى التليفزيون المصرى عاد كسابق عهده ,, عهد مبارك السابق ,,,,, فلا شئ يذكر عن ليبيا والمجازر التى تجرى هناك والضرب الحى من الدبابات والطائرات الحربية والمرتزقة ..حتى لا خبر عن قتل مصريين هناك بلا ذنب..!
كنت مذهولة ,,, ذهول صامت لأنى لا اصدق ما يجرى هناك ,,, إلى أن رأيت هذا الفيديو منذ لحظات ,,,, 


طفل رضيع قتل في القصف العشوائي في مدينة بنغازي من قبل المرتزقة مؤجرة ..!
باى ذنب قتل هذا الرضيع ؟؟!! 
وبأى وجه سنواجه رب كريم ...؟؟!!! أهو أضعف الايمان ان نشجب وندين وفقط ...ونترك نزيف الدم يسيل ع أرض مسالمة خضراء ..!
لماذا يترك قاتل كهذا خارج السجون والمعتقلات وينعم بهواء حر طليق ,,, فهو الأن قاتل الأطفال والشيوخ والنساء والأحرار....!!
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ,, حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ,,,,,,, حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ..
يارب القصاص العادل ......... يارب قصاصك العادل ياااااااااااااااارب ...
يارب أرحم الشعب الليبي واحفظهم يارب ..
يارب سامحنى يارب .. يارب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أكتر حاجة بتعجبنى فى الفيديوهات بتاعة حقيقة فلان وعلان, أو الحقيقة وراء الدين الفلانى أو إنتشار الدين العلانى...هى الموسيقى....دا أنا حتى اتفرجت على كل أجزاء الماسونية علشان اسمع الموسيقى بتاعة الفيدوهات بتاعتها.
> 
> أسيبكم مع الحقيقة وراء (أو أمام) 
> وائل غنيم
> 
> موسيقى الفيديون من فيلم SAW على فكرة


ايوه كده يا حمادوووو  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> أنا برضه كنت باسأل نفسى طول الوقت ليه السعودية بالذات ماقالتش حاجة, لغاية ما سمعت الأخبار وعرفت أن السياسيين العرب (باستثناء مصر وتونس) عندهم حالة رعب من ثورات شعوبهم إذا تضامنوا مع الشعب الليبي, ودا سبب صمتهم.
> 
> الغرب صامت لا يهمه إلا المليون برميل اليومي, والعرب خائف على كراسيه. وبين الاتنين بتحصل إبادة جماعية لأهلنا فى ليبيا....
> أخويا ساكن فى قلب طرابلس وقاعدين مع بعض ليل نهار على سكايب وباسمع بنفسى ضرب النار والطلعات الجوية اللى بيعملوها فوق طرابلس.
> بس عزيمة وإيمان أهل طرابلس قوي, حتى أخويا رافض يسيب البلد بالرغم من أن القنصلية المصرية اتصلت بيه وطلبت منه التوجه بكره للمطار علشان يسافر القاهرة.
> 
> يارب سلم


 طمنا عليهم يا احمد

مش عارفين بجد ايه الحقيقة فى الكلام دا كله  القذافى محسسنا انه طفل رضيع ميعرفش حاجة

وعمال يوصف نفسه بالمجد والفخر

ونفسى اعرف بجد


هو ماله ومال اسيا وامريكا اللاتينية؟؟

----------


## hanoaa

> *الغريب جدا فى ثورة ليبيا الصمت القائم
> 
> موش هتكلم عن صمت المجتمع الدولى
> 
> طيب ليه الصمت العربى؟؟؟
> 
> وبلاش المجتمع العربى كمـــــــان
> 
> طيب فين العالم الإسلامى؟؟؟
> ...


تفتكرى يا لولى العالم العربى أصلاً من طبيعته الكلام
ده أكتر عالم مؤمن بالمثل الشهير إذا كان الكلام .....
ممكن يتكلموا لو مثلاً هايعلقوا على نكتة
هايتفرجوا على فيلم هابط و يقولوا كمان
و الحاجات التانية إللى كلنا عارفينها
حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## حمادو

الحمد لله يا هيثم الأمور دلوقتى تقريبا أصبحت فى سيطرة الشعب إلا منطقة العزيزية اللى القذافى قاعد فيها...الكلام فى إذاعة بنغازى الداخلية (اللى سيطر عليها الشعب) نزلت بيان بخروج جميع طوائف الشعب والتحرك ناحية طرابلس...أهل طرابلس نفسهم بيتجنبوا الخروج للميادين انتظارا للدعم علشان يدخلوا منطقة القذافى مرة واحدة.
الحمد لله الدعم اللى بيجي من مصر والجزائر وتونس بيوصل (دا اللى بتقوله الإذاعات الداخلية لغاية دلوقتى) بس الكل فى انتظار الدعم البشري من جميع القبائل اللى بتتحرك دلوقتى ناحية طرابلس علشان يهجموا عليه مرة واحدة.

الأمر بوجه عام فى إيد الشعب حاليا وأهدى بكتييييييييير جدا من إمبارح بالليل...امبارح بالليل كان فيه ضرب نار وطيران مستمر لأكثر من ساعة, امبارح ولاول مرة فى حياتى أسمع صوت اخويا مهزوم نفسيا. بس النهاردة الحمد لله عزيمتهم قوية والكل مترابط وشالوا الجثث من الشوارع.

يارب سلم

----------


## hanoaa

> أنا برضه كنت باسأل نفسى طول الوقت ليه السعودية بالذات ماقالتش حاجة, لغاية ما سمعت الأخبار وعرفت أن السياسيين العرب (باستثناء مصر وتونس) عندهم حالة رعب من ثورات شعوبهم إذا تضامنوا مع الشعب الليبي, ودا سبب صمتهم.
> 
> الغرب صامت لا يهمه إلا المليون برميل اليومي, والعرب خائف على كراسيه. وبين الاتنين بتحصل إبادة جماعية لأهلنا فى ليبيا....
> أخويا ساكن فى قلب طرابلس وقاعدين مع بعض ليل نهار على سكايب وباسمع بنفسى ضرب النار والطلعات الجوية اللى بيعملوها فوق طرابلس.
> بس عزيمة وإيمان أهل طرابلس قوي, حتى أخويا رافض يسيب البلد بالرغم من أن القنصلية المصرية اتصلت بيه وطلبت منه التوجه بكره للمطار علشان يسافر القاهرة.
> 
> يارب سلم


إن شاء الله ربنا يطمنك عليهم يا حمادو
و لو سمحت تطمنا عليهم أول بأول

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أحلى حاجه إن القذافي بيقول أنا عاوز المحتجين أعالجهم علشان الحبوب اللى بيخدوها مضرة بالقلب  :xmas 34:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الحمد لله يا هيثم الأمور دلوقتى تقريبا أصبحت فى سيطرة الشعب إلا منطقة العزيزية اللى القذافى قاعد فيها...الكلام فى إذاعة بنغازى الداخلية (اللى سيطر عليها الشعب) نزلت بيان بخروج جميع طوائف الشعب والتحرك ناحية طرابلس...أهل طرابلس نفسهم بيتجنبوا الخروج للميادين انتظارا للدعم علشان يدخلوا منطقة القذافى مرة واحدة.
> الحمد لله الدعم اللى بيجي من مصر والجزائر وتونس بيوصل (دا اللى بتقوله الإذاعات الداخلية لغاية دلوقتى) بس الكل فى انتظار الدعم البشري من جميع القبائل اللى بتتحرك دلوقتى ناحية طرابلس علشان يهجموا عليه مرة واحدة.
> 
> الأمر بوجه عام فى إيد الشعب حاليا وأهدى بكتييييييييير جدا من إمبارح بالليل...امبارح بالليل كان فيه ضرب نار وطيران مستمر لأكثر من ساعة, امبارح ولاول مرة فى حياتى أسمع صوت اخويا مهزوم نفسيا. بس النهاردة الحمد لله عزيمتهم قوية والكل مترابط وشالوا الجثث من الشوارع.
> 
> يارب سلم


ربنا ينصرهم يــــــــــارب 
ويطمنك على أخوك يا حمادو يارب

----------


## R17E

> أحلى حاجه إن القذافي بيقول أنا عاوز المحتجين أعالجهم علشان الحبوب اللى بيخدوها مضرة بالقلب


القذافي بيتعاطي برسيم

----------


## loly_h

> أنا برضه كنت باسأل نفسى طول الوقت ليه السعودية بالذات ماقالتش حاجة, لغاية ما سمعت الأخبار وعرفت أن السياسيين العرب (باستثناء مصر وتونس) عندهم حالة رعب من ثورات شعوبهم إذا تضامنوا مع الشعب الليبي, ودا سبب صمتهم.
> 
> الغرب صامت لا يهمه إلا المليون برميل اليومي, والعرب خائف على كراسيه. وبين الاتنين بتحصل إبادة جماعية لأهلنا فى ليبيا....
> أخويا ساكن فى قلب طرابلس وقاعدين مع بعض ليل نهار على سكايب وباسمع بنفسى ضرب النار والطلعات الجوية اللى بيعملوها فوق طرابلس.
> بس عزيمة وإيمان أهل طرابلس قوي, حتى أخويا رافض يسيب البلد بالرغم من أن القنصلية المصرية اتصلت بيه وطلبت منه التوجه بكره للمطار علشان يسافر القاهرة.
> 
> يارب سلم


*أولا: حمد الله على السلامة مادو

نورت الدنيــــــا 

وإن شاء الله عودة بلا إنقطاع, وإحتفالا برجعوك

هتعزمنا على طاجن مسقعة  


 ثانيــــــا: اى حاكم فى الأساس كان بيخاف ربنــــا 

كان هيعدل مع رعيته

وبالتالى كان عمره ماهيخاف من قول الحق والوقوف بجانب الحق

لكن لنـــــا الله 

وربنا يحفظ اخوك ويحفظ كل المصريين ويحفظ إخواتنا الليبيين

إن شاء الله النصر والفرج قريب

وإن ربك لبالمرصاد ...*

----------


## R17E

خبر مؤكد يجب نشره: تردد في الساعات الاخيرة ان السفاح قذافي الدم موجود بمصر و انه اعطى بعض قبائل مطروح خمس مليارات جنيه للتعاون معه. و بعد الاتصال بشيخ شيوخ القبائل بمطروح اكد لنا نفي هذه المعلومات و اكد لنا انه لو رأى القذافي او ابنه سوف يقتلونه رميا بالاحذيه. 
و نحن المشرفين على الصفحة نؤكد لكم ان قبائل مطروح تعاونوا معانا في القوافل الخيرية و ساهموا بكل ما أوتوا من قوة.
لذا رجاء نشر هذا التكذيب لان الاخبار المنتشرة ليس له هدف الا الفتنة في مطروح و حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل.
قال تعالى - يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين.

رجاء النشر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> القذافي بيتعاطي برسيم


طب وهانظلم متعاطى البرسيم ليه دلوقتى  ::

----------


## loly_h

*أول مرة فى حياتى اشوف رئيس يتكلم عن العين

بيقول بالحرف الواحد ان اللى حصل ده عيــــــن

وإنه خلاص بأه يؤمن بالعين

طيب ياريت نعمل له عروسة

ونجيب إبرة ونفضل نخرم بالإبرة فى العروسة

من عين تونس 

من عين مصر

من عين قطر وخصوصــــا قناة الجزيزة 

ومن عين كل اللى شافوه راكب التوكتوك ومصلاش ع النبى

وشهقــــــة مفتريـــــــة مصحوبة بــــ (روحـــــــى ياعيــــــــن)

ماشاء الله عليه رئيس وسياسى مُحنك*

----------


## R17E

> *وبالنيابة عن كل أبناء السويس
> 
> 
> لكن بأه عرفت منين سوق الأنصارى وكستيلــــو ؟
> 
> عاوزة اعرف وحـــــــالا!!!
> 
> *


أنا ولله الحمد من ابناء مصر الاوفياء
زرت و عملت بجميع محافظات مصر
و لي بكل مدينه اصدقاء و ما يلزم من أصدقاء و مقاهي و فنادق للمبيت
كفندق الوايت هاوس مثلا بميدان النمسا 
و سوق الانصاري اشتري منه السمك و افضله عن السوق الجديد اللي عند مزلقان المثلث
الاهم هن ذلك هم ناس السويس و رفاق مقاهي الاربعين 
جواب السؤال مصر مطبوعه في قلبي بمدنها و ناسها و طرقها
من بوابه صلاح الدين إلي نقطة ظل الكلب "اسم نقطه دوديه مع ليبيا"
و من الاسكندريه إلي النوبه و رأس حدربا
كل الشكر و التمنيات بالتوفيق

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *أول مرة فى حياتى اشوف رئيس يتكلم عن العين
> 
> بيقول بالحرف الواحد ان اللى حصل ده عيــــــن
> 
> وإنه خلاص بأه يؤمن بالعين
> 
> طيب ياريت نعمل له عروسة
> 
> ونجيب إبرة ونفضل نخرم بالإبرة فى العروسة
> ...



 ::   ::   ::   :: 
من حلاوته أوى يا لولى  :: 
دا وشه يقطع الخميره من البيت

منه لله يخلص منه ربنا

----------


## loly_h

> تفتكرى يا لولى العالم العربى أصلاً من طبيعته الكلام
> ده أكتر عالم مؤمن بالمثل الشهير إذا كان الكلام .....
> ممكن يتكلموا لو مثلاً هايعلقوا على نكتة
> هايتفرجوا على فيلم هابط و يقولوا كمان
> و الحاجات التانية إللى كلنا عارفينها
> حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل


*بس دا ياهنـــؤة والله موش هيدوم

إبتدت الصحوة

والصحوة اصبحت عدوى

وإن شاء الله التطهير هيعم على الكل

للى حصل عندهم إنقلاب

واللى موش حصل هيخاف يحصل له 

فإن شاء الله الإصــــــــلاح قــــادم وبقوة

ربنــــــا مع ليبيــــــا ويصبرهم وينجيهــــــم ...*

----------


## R17E

اشهر اقوال القذافي : 
1- للمرأة حق الترشح سواء كانت ذكر أو أنثى !!
 2- ايها الشعب .. لولا الكهرباء لجلسنا نشاهد التلفاز في الظلام !! 
3- أنا لست ديكتاتورا لأغلق الفيس بوك .. لكني سأعتقل من يدخل عليه !! 
4- تظاهروا كما تشاؤن ولكن لا تخرجوا إلى الشوارع والميادين !! .........5
- ساظل فى ليبيا الى ان اموت او يوافينى الاجل !!

----------


## loly_h

> من حلاوته أوى يا لولى 
> دا وشه يقطع الخميره من البيت


*بس والله ياإيمــــو بيضحك اوى

يعنى طول ماأنـــــا باتفرج على خطابة

موش عارفة هو عاوز يقول ايه  

بيفكرنى بيونس شلبى فى مسرحية مدرسة المشاغبين*





> منه لله يخلص منه ربنا







*اميــــن يارب ...*

----------


## R17E

القذافي : المصريون و التونسيون هم من يعطوا الحبوب المخدره لشباب الثوره!!!





بعد الاثاره والتشويق في ثورتي مصر و تونس و التراجيديا في ثوره ليبيا ... كان من الضروري اخد فاصل كوميدي مع العقيد القذافي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> [CENTER]*بس والله ياإيمــــو بيضحك اوى
> 
> يعنى طول ماأنـــــا باتفرج على خطابة
> 
> موش عارفة هو عاوز يقول ايه  
> 
> بيفكرنى بيونس شلبى فى مسرحية مدرسة المشاغبين*


 :: 
تسجيـل 50 حـالة وفـاة من الضـحـك حتـى الآن أثــنـاء بــث كـلمة القــذافـي و العدد فــي تــزايد و أنباء أن مشرفي القــذافـي في حالة خطيرة !

وبصي كمان يا لولي

اقترح القذافي مره عملة عربية مشتركة و كان اسمها الجردل
ج جنيه ر ريال د دينار و درهم ل ليره
الكلام ده بجد على فكرة

 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

يعنى انا لو عايز انزل اشترى شكلاته يقلى الجلاجسى ب 3 جرادل و كوز  ::  ?
يمهل ولا يهمل فيك ياقذافى انت لو مموتش الناس بالرصاص هيموتهم بالضحك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يعنى انا لو عايز انزل اشترى شكلاته يقلى الجلاجسى ب 3 جرادل و كوز  ?
> يمهل ولا يهمل فيك ياقذافى انت لو مموتش الناس بالرصاص هيموتهم بالضحك


بس تفتكر هايخرموا الكوز بدل الربع جنيه  :: 


المهم يا زيزو

إن نصيبي من ثروة بابا مبارك 5000 جردل= 50 برميل = قول خزانين ياسيدى  :: 

دا إحنا هانغرق  :xmas 34:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*فى عام 77 كنت فى الثانوية العامة نظام زمان بتاع السنة الواحده فاكرينه 

كان القذافى عامل اذاعة اسمها صوت مصر الحر 

بيخطب فيها يوميا للمصريين علشان يثوروا على انور السادات 

وكانت كلمته الشهيرة ليبيا زعيم بلا شعب ومصر شعب بلا زعيم 

طبعا كانت طول الليل وانا بذاكر الراديو شغال على اذاعة مصر الحرة وخطب القذافى 

وطبعا اموت من الضحك 

واكتب الخطبه علشان اسال تانى  يوم اصدقائى الهوارى والجنشات والحرابا وهم  من القبائل ولاد  على معانى الكلمات 

لحد ما اصبحت اجيد اللغة الليبيه بفضل خطب القذافى النارية 

المهم سقط فى الثانوية العامة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

من يومه فقر ونكد واللى يمشى وراه يجيبه ورا 
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> خبر مؤكد يجب نشره: تردد في الساعات الاخيرة ان السفاح قذافي الدم موجود بمصر و انه اعطى بعض قبائل مطروح خمس مليارات جنيه للتعاون معه. و بعد الاتصال بشيخ شيوخ القبائل بمطروح اكد لنا نفي هذه المعلومات و اكد لنا انه لو رأى القذافي او ابنه سوف يقتلونه رميا بالاحذيه. 
> و نحن المشرفين على الصفحة نؤكد لكم ان قبائل مطروح تعاونوا معانا في القوافل الخيرية و ساهموا بكل ما أوتوا من قوة.
> لذا رجاء نشر هذا التكذيب لان الاخبار المنتشرة ليس له هدف الا الفتنة في مطروح و حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل.
> قال تعالى - يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين.
> 
> رجاء النشر


 
تم النشر بشكل مكثف وأوصي الجميع بضرورة النشر ....


*- أستفيد حتى ممن أعتبرهم أعدائي ، فما بالنا بمن أعتبرهم أخواني لكنهم غرسوا بعض الأشواك في ظهري وحلقي على سبيل التهريج .*

دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> نقاش و لا أروع من كده
> و ده بالظبط إللى إحنا محتاجينه دلوقت
> محتجين نتكلم .... نتحاور
> نسمع بعض
> نتعلم إن فى الرأى و الرأى الآخر
> فى أنا و فى أنت
> مهما كنا مختلفين إحنا الإتنين موجودين
> مع إنى مختلفة مع حضرتك فى موضوع تكريم مبارك ده
> بس الخلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية


ربنا يباركلك ويسعدك
شوفي يااختي الكريمة
ممكن نختلف في الرأي إلى حد التناحر بدون التجريح أو التجهيل وبعدين كل واحد أدرى بنفسه والمهم مايفتكرش أنه علامة العصر والأوان وأن مافيش حد في مستوى ثقافته وكمان يتهم غيره بإللي هو بيعمله وهو مش واخد باله ، وإللي بيغيظني فعلاً إن ساعات واحد يقوللي أني بأفرض رأيي بالعافية وكأنه الصح ومافيش بديل عنه ، رغم أنه ساعتها هو إللي بيكون بيفرض رأيه وعايز يقنعني حتى لو بالضرب وقلة الأدب والتهريج السخيف ، حاكم في ناس بتشيل طوب في جيب البنطلون ويستعملوه وقت مايحبوا ...
أختي العزيزة
أنا فاهم كويس أدب الإختلاف بس ماعنديش إستعداد حد يستظرف عليا أو يقل أدبه أو يتكلم بلغة ولهجة مزعجة أو حتى طريفة على سبيل السخرية وكتير بأمنع نفسي من الرد ترفعاً أو خوفاً من لساني الحاد إللي أنا أدرى واحد بيه ، والأدب هو الصعب وليس العكس ...
مش عايز أرغي عشان ماأغلطش ...
ربنا يسعدك ويباركلك
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_مكتبة الشهداء بالمنصورة 

_مكتبة مبارك سابقا_


_

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ابو ملاية

فضل يتكلم انبارح 75 دقيقة روحت صليت المغرب وجيت لقيته وروحت صليت العشا وجيت لقيته

هو شكله كدا كان مش عاوز الناس تصلى ولا ايه


*

----------


## اليمامة

*صباح الخير يا ولاد..



كل سنة وأنتم طيبين ومحبين..
انهاردة حاسة إن الجو ربيع..وكأن الربيع بيلملم أطرافه علشان يبدر السنة دى ويجيلنا ويحتفل معانا بربيع مصر الجميلة..
فعلا..حاسة إن الشمس مشرقة جدا..ونسمات رطبة صيفية منعشة بتلاعب مشاعر مصر وبتدغدغها وبتدللها علشان تدينا أحسن ما عندها..
أنا سعيدة فى مصر..وسعيدة بمصر..
وكان تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة إمبارح خبر مفرح بالنسبة ليا..أسعدنى فعلا..
حسيت ان بذور الثمار هاتبدأ تتكون فى مياسمها..
وحاسة جدا إن وقت العمل الجاد والحقيقى بدأ..
وإننا لازم ندى مصر الجميلة أجمل وأعز ما عندنا..
زى ما هتدينا وزى ما بتفتح أحضانها لينا..
أنا فخورة بالقوات المسلحة والجيش المصرى اللى حاسة انه من أعلى رتبة فيه بينتمى للشعب المصرى فى كل تفصيلاته العادية والبسيطة..
أنا متفائلة ومستبشرة خير كبير..برغم كل التحديات
لأننا هانقدر..إن شاء الله
حتى الجو الداخلى فى مصر أصبح أكثر دفئا
والناس أصبحت أكثر طيبة
أما بالنسبة لليبيا..
برغم الألم الشديد..بيصاحبه جوايا شعور بنشوة النصر القريب..
شعور بالعدالة..وان التمن الفادح المدفوع عادل..ولسه كمان شوية
شىء محزن طبعا ولكنها النتيجة الطبيعية لصمت دام طويلا ومن ثم هاتصبح الصحوة عنيفة..وكمان مريرة..
لكن هاينجحوا..وهاتتغير ليبيا والخارطة كلها..
هاينجحوا إن شاء الله لأنه ببساطة الشعب دا هو امتداد عمرو المختار..
عمرو المختار فيهم مامتش..الناس دى مابتموتش فى جينات البشر ولا فى ذاكرة الأرض..
وإذا كان الليبين بقيادة الشيخ عمر المختار..أسد الصحراء..الرجل المعلم..الذى كان معلما وشيخا للمجاهدين فى نفس الوقت..وما أجمل العلم والتواضع والإنتماء.. أقول إذا كان هذا الشيخ وشعبه برغم كل وسائل الدفاع البسيطة والبدائية إلا إنهم  قدروا يحاربوا الجيش الإيطالى بقيادة موسيلينى..وأثاروا جنونهم..وفعلوا أفعاليل تنم عن قوة البأس والبطش والحق..واليقين..
واليوم هل لن يستطيع الليبيون إخراج شخص بارانويي ضعيف برغم ما يبدو عليه مثل هذا الرجل الغريب الأطوار..!
الخسائر ستكون فادحة بالتأكيد ولكنهم قادرون..على نفس نهج عمرو المختار قادرون..نفس الترابط القبلى والتماسك الذى يميز طبع الصحراء وبطشها..وماهى إلا مسألة وقت..مسألة وقت ونضال وثبات..ومن بعدها ستتغير جغرافية ليبيا وتاريخها..
التاريخ من يقول..ودورة الإنسانية المستمرة..ومن قلبهما عدالة الله وحده..
صباحكم عالم أكثر سلاما وأمانا..وأصالة..
فى مصر الجميلة

...




*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مبارك في تصريح وقت االثوره : 

مبارك يحذر من خطر قيام نظام إسلامي في مصر ويتهم الاخوان المسلمين بتاجيج الثوره ويحذر اسرائيل من مغبه وصول الاسلاميين الي الحكم في مصر 

سيف القذافي في تصريح له اول امس : 

ماذا نفعل اذا وصل الاسلاميون الي حكم ليبيا 

القذافي يعلن بالامس ..بان سبب الانفلات هو الاسلاميين الذين يقومون باعمال الشغب والتخريب 

واسامه الغزالي حرب : ينادي بالغاء الماده التانيه من الدستور المصري والتي تنص علي ان الاسلام دين الدوله ..وكل هذا طبعا دعما لليبراليه التي ينتهجها 

......
هل رايتم ؟؟ 
هل وصل الي مسامع احد ان يوما قام اولمرت او نتنياهو او بوش او اوباما ...
بسب انجليهم او توراتهم ..او الصاق التهم بعقيدتهم 
اوباما نفسه لم ينجح في انتخابات امريكا الا حين يزور المعبد اليهودي 


ولكن لايجرؤ حاكم عربي ان يؤم مسلمين الي الصلاه في مسجد ما 
لايجرؤ ان يتفوه بجديث نبوي في جمع من العالم واما الكاميرات العالميه او حتي المحليه 
بكل اسف ..لايوجد من لايحترم دينه ومعتقداته الا الحكام العرب .. 
الذي لايحترم او يؤمن بعقيدته هذا ... ماذا ننتظر منه اذن الا الخزي والعار واللاهويه 
بالفعل هذا مانحصده الان منهم جميعا بلا استثناء .. 
ولعل اردوجان التركي هو اكثر الحكام المسلمين الذين يلاقو حبا واحتراما 
لانه يحترم عقيدته امام العالم اجمع ويؤمن بها

اسرائيل تقول عن نفسها انها دوله يهوديه ... ولا تخجل ..ولا تهادن 
وبوش يقول عن حرب العراق انها حرب صليبيه ...
اما نحن فحين حدوث اي مشكله ..فورا نلصقها بالاسلام 
وكاننا بلاد لادين لها ..وكاننا قوم ..نخجل من اسلامنا 
مسلمين يسيئون الي اسلامهم كاحسن مايكون وبما لايقدر علي قوله اليهود انفسهم 
تبا لكل من الصق بالاسلام تهما مسيئه ..
انهم الخاسرون ..المطرودون من بلادهم

----------


## اليمامة

> مبارك في تصريح وقت االثوره : 
> 
> مبارك يحذر من خطر قيام نظام إسلامي في مصر ويتهم الاخوان المسلمين بتاجيج الثوره ويحذر اسرائيل من مغبه وصول الاسلاميين الي الحكم في مصر 
> 
> سيف القذافي في تصريح له اول امس : 
> 
> ماذا نفعل اذا وصل الاسلاميون الي حكم ليبيا 
> 
> القذافي يعلن بالامس ..بان سبب الانفلات هو الاسلاميين الذين يقومون باعمال الشغب والتخريب 
> ...


يا سلام يا محمد
أهو دا الكلام فعلا..
برافو عليك..
والعار..كل العار لهم..
فعلا كل اللى قولته صحيح..
وعلشان كدا عمرهم ما هايحترموا وهمرهم ما كانوا قادة عالميين ولا بيقابلوا بالإحترام من شعوبهم
نتيجة الفصل بينهم وبين العقيدة واستهتارهم بيها وتقليلهم ليها
على فكرة أنا موش موافقة على التسفية الدائم من الإخوان المسلمين
ولا تشويه صورتهم
وموافقة جدا على وجودهم كحزب وترشحهم كأى حزب للإنتخابات المقبلة
ومؤمنة تماما ان كل الأحزاب لازم تبقى موجودة ولها شريعتها
وان وجود المواطن المتدين نافع وإلزامى وله دور فى المجتمع
وأنا طبعا يعنى محرجة وأنا بقول مواطن متدين لأن دا موش تصنيف المفترض ولكن للأسف السلطة ندجحت تشوه صورتهم وتعمل ايديولوجية دينية متفصلة عليهم وعلينا ومن الإخوان أنفسهم طبعا اللى شوهوا الصورة ولكن دا عادى..وموجود فى كل حزب..
أنا متفقة معاك جدا
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> تبا لكل من الصق بالاسلام تهما مسيئه ..
> انهم الخاسرون ..المطرودون من بلادهم


نعم ,, تباً لهم ...... فالعزة فى دين الله تعالى ,,, فالفخر كل الفخر بالدين الإسلامى , وهم أرادوا ان يعيشون حياة بلا عزة , وفخر فليكن .. فينعموا بالجاه والسلطة فهى خسارة بمعنى الكلمة ,,,,,,, وينعم من ينعم بعزة دين الله تعالى .. فهو القوز الأعلى ف الحياة الدنيا ..
ووقت ما كانوا بيقولوا ف اخوان مسلمين مع الشباب ف التحرير,, كنت بقول عادى دى مش تهمة لأن الاخوان المسلمين جماعة مصرية وافرادها مصريين .. زيهم زى اى حد مننا ..!!
مشاركة رائعة يا محمد ,, تسلم  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مبارك في تصريح وقت االثوره : 
> 
> مبارك يحذر من خطر قيام نظام إسلامي في مصر ويتهم الاخوان المسلمين بتاجيج الثوره ويحذر اسرائيل من مغبه وصول الاسلاميين الي الحكم في مصر 
> 
> سيف القذافي في تصريح له اول امس : 
> 
> ماذا نفعل اذا وصل الاسلاميون الي حكم ليبيا 
> 
> القذافي يعلن بالامس ..بان سبب الانفلات هو الاسلاميين الذين يقومون باعمال الشغب والتخريب 
> ...


صح يا محمد ..والله العظيم صح 
زي ما قال سيدنا عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه 
( نحن قوم اعزنا الله بالاسلام فان ابتغينا العزه بغيره اذلنا الله ) 
وقد أذلهم الله 
شكرا على التذكرة الجميلة  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اتفرج يا سلام 
على حاميها حراميها 
و
خاربها
و
حارقها 
شوفوا اللي حصل ده 
آدي قوات الأمن 
البلطجية اللي كانوا ماسكين البلد




> *ذكر شهود عيان، أن عددا من عناصر الأمن الذين تم فصلهم من  الخدمة، تجمهروا اليوم الأربعاء، أمام مبنى وزارة الداخلية مطالبين بالعودة  للخدمة، وأضاف الشهود، أنه عندما قوبل طلبهم بالرفض أشعلوا النيران في عدد  من السيارات ومظلة انتظار أمام مبنى "شؤون الأفراد" التابع للوزارة، الذي  طالته النيران، حيث يستخدم في تخزين الأدلة الجنائية بميدان لاظوغلي بوسط  القاهرة.
> *
> وأفاد مراسل وكالة الأنباء الألمانية، بأن الجيش  فرق المتظاهرين بإطلاق بعض الأعيرة النارية في الهواء، وتمكنت سيارات  الإطفاء من السيطرة على الحريق واحتواء الموقف.


نقلا عن جريدة الشروق 
المصدر
http://www.shorouknews.com/contentdata.aspx?id=395334

الفيديو..

----------


## سوما

مع انى مش بحب أهرج ع حساب دم الناس اللى بتموت ,,,, بس الفيديو ده لما شفته يمكن ضحكت علي اوباما بس حسيت باللى جواه اووووووووى ,,ضيق وعصبية ,,و يمكن ده جوه كل واحد فيننا , مش قادر يعمل شئ عشان يوقف نزيف الدم الليبيي ..!!



 :xmas 34: هيجنن الناس كلها بكلامه وافعاله ......... الشئ اللى اسمه القذافى ده ..!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> يا سلام يا محمد
> أهو دا الكلام فعلا..
> برافو عليك..
> والعار..كل العار لهم..
> فعلا كل اللى قولته صحيح..
> وعلشان كدا عمرهم ما هايحترموا وهمرهم ما كانوا قادة عالميين ولا بيقابلوا بالإحترام من شعوبهم
> نتيجة الفصل بينهم وبين العقيدة واستهتارهم بيها وتقليلهم ليها
> على فكرة أنا موش موافقة على التسفية الدائم من الإخوان المسلمين
> ولا تشويه صورتهم
> ...


مرحبا ياندي .. 
مايقوله الحكام العرب عن الاسلام هذا شيء مستفز ومقزز جدا لكل مواطن يعيش في هذه الاوطان العربيه والاسلاميه 
ولذا تجدي الهوه الساحقه بين شعوب متدينه بطبعها ..وبين حكام محملون بكم من الخجل من الاسلام ..لامثيل له 
ولذا فانهم علي قدر مايستطيعون ..يشوهون الاسلام وصورته امام العالم اجمع .. 
كيف يحرؤن علي التطاول علي دين الله ..ودين خاتم انبيائه ..ودين الشرق الاوسط كله ..بهذه السهوله وبهذه التفاهه .. 

والله ياندي ..والله 
لن انسي ماحييت ..ماقاله احمد عز في الاجتماع الاخير للحزب اللاوطني قيل احتراقه ( وسنقف بالمرصاد لكل من يريد مصر دوله اسلاميه ..بل نقول بان مصر دوله مدنيه ) 
وهل ايها الجاهل معني انها اسلاميه ..انها ارهابيه 
اسلاميه اي ..عدوانيه 
اسلاميه ..اي لاعيش للمسيحين فيها 
اي جهل ..واي غباء ..واي تطاول ... 

واي رد اعظم من قدر الله ان يحرق هذا الحزب في كل الجمهوريه وان يرمي هو ذليلا في السجون الذي رمي فيها الابرياء 
وتنهار دوله الظلم لتشرق عليها شمس الحريه والعدل 

حصرو التدين والاسلام في الاخوان المسلمين ..رغم انهم ليسو سوي جماعه دينيه فقط لم تحتكر الاسلام ولا تحتكر المسلمين 
وبمناسبه الاخوان المسلمين ..انهم جماعه منظمه للغايه ..ولها تجربتها في الحياه السياسيه وباع طويل فيها 
لها بعض الاخطاء  اخرها نزولهم الانتخابات المنقضيه من فتره ما ..وندمهم غلي هذا بالانسحاب بعد اول مرحله ..
ولكن ليضا لها العديد من المزايا 
انا ايضا ضد تشويه صورتهم ..وضد من يتعمدهم باسائه ليست فيهم .. 
لان لهم يد بيضاء عظيمه في هذه الثوره ..ربما رؤيا العين ..وسماع الاذن ..ولا اقول هذا ارسالا 
(حتي بمتابعه الاسماء الكبيره من العلماء والقيادات الشبابيه في التحرير نجد ان منهم عددا ما من جماعه الاخوان المسلمين 
مثل صفوت حجازي ..وراغب السرجاي ..وعمرو خالد ..وغيرهم )
ولذا ارفض من يتهمهم بسرقه الثوره ..والاستيلاء عليها ..او ان لهم اطماع ..او انتهازيه سياسيه .. 

هذه اسس للديمقراطيه الحديثه التي ثار الشعب من اجلها 

ولذا ظني بانه سيكون لهم حضور كبير في المشهد السياسي الفتره المقبله 
وبين الجميع ..الصناديق النزيهه 

اشكرك ياندي

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> نعم ,, تباً لهم ...... فالعزة فى دين الله تعالى ,,, فالفخر كل الفخر بالدين الإسلامى , وهم أرادوا ان يعيشون حياة بلا عزة , وفخر فليكن .. فينعموا بالجاه والسلطة فهى خسارة بمعنى الكلمة ,,,,,,, وينعم من ينعم بعزة دين الله تعالى .. فهو القوز الأعلى ف الحياة الدنيا ..
> ووقت ما كانوا بيقولوا ف اخوان مسلمين مع الشباب ف التحرير,, كنت بقول عادى دى مش تهمة لأن الاخوان المسلمين جماعة مصرية وافرادها مصريين .. زيهم زى اى حد مننا ..!!
> مشاركة رائعة يا محمد ,, تسلم


فزاعه النظام يا سوما دائما الاخوان المسلمين ..وهذه المره لم يعد يصدقهم احد ..حتي الغرب لن يعد يصدق هذه الاكاذيب 
الاخوان المسلمين اذا كانو يستطيعون تجييش كل هذه الفئات ..فلماذا لايثورو علي معتقليهم مثلا قبل ذلك !! 
ولذا فان تلك الفزاعه ..سحقت في ميدان التحرير ..كما سحقت فزاعه الفتنه الطائفيه ايضا 
وبقي وجههم القبيح ساقطا من اي قناع يحميهم ياسوما 

تحياتي

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> صح يا محمد ..والله العظيم صح 
> زي ما قال سيدنا عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه 
> ( نحن قوم اعزنا الله بالاسلام فان ابتغينا العزه بغيره اذلنا الله ) 
> وقد أذلهم الله 
> شكرا على التذكرة الجميلة



رحم الله سيدنا عمر وحشرنا معه يارب 
خطير سيدنا عمر ..بجد 
يعني الواحد اول مابيشوف اسمه كده في كتاب ولا مقاله 
بيجيلي احساس بالفخر كده ..وبالحريه ..وبالعداله ..وبكل حاجه جميله 
تخيلي ان الغرب درس شخصيه سيدنا عمر دي 200 سنه ..وبعدين قالو ده شخصيه خرافيه 
مالوش وجود حقيقي في التاريخ ..

تخيلي ان لايوجد حاكم في العالم يصل او سيصل  الي منتهي العدل الذي طبقه 
هو حد فيه يقدر ينام امام بيته ..ويجي واخد فارسي يشوفه نايم 
يقوله الكلمه العظيمه الخالده الي اليوم

* حكمت ..فعدلت ..فامنت ..فنمت ياعمر* 

حد في الحكام بقي دلوقتي يقدر حتي يتمشي 10 متر من غير طقمين حراسه 

عشان كده نقدر فعلا نفهم كلمه حفيده ..خامس الخلفاء لما قال لحد من الولاه ...

*حصنها بالعدل* 

ياه علي الكلام العظيم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هل انتهت الثورة ؟؟
سؤال عمالة افكر فيه ..
ممكن اعرف رأيكوا ؟
انا رأيي انه لسة وان اللي بيحصل دلوقتي من تعديلات وزارية و ترقيعات دستورية ..إلخ 
ما هي إلا مسكنات من أجل إخماد شعلة الثورة 
والرهان ..الرهان ..الرهان 
على يوم الجمعة القادم .. إن شاء الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> _مكتبة الشهداء بالمنصورة 
> 
> _مكتبة مبارك سابقا_
> 
> 
> _


هى فعلا المكتبه

يا سلااااااااااااااااام  :xmas 4:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*معلش بس يا جماعة ممكن تبصوا على جمال الصورة دى 

وماحدش يقولى متعيطش يا هيثم

لانى والله ما لقيت حاجة اجمل من التغير للاحسن


يارب انصرنا يارب واجمع كلمة المصريين والامة على الخير والتوحد





الى مبارك ورجاله


حد عمره فيكم تخيل ان ممكن يخلى مصر بالشكل دا؟؟

فما بالكم لو قدرنا ننشأ مؤسسات دولة محترمة


*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *معلش بس يا جماعة ممكن تبصوا على جمال الصورة دى 
> 
> وماحدش يقولى متعيطش يا هيثم
> 
> لانى والله ما لقيت حاجة اجمل من التغير للاحسن
> 
> 
> يارب انصرنا يارب واجمع كلمة المصريين والامة على الخير والتوحد
> 
> ...


أنا مفهمتش الصورة يا هيثم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

* بالصور..عز وجرانه متوتران أمام المحكمة  والمغربى مبتسمًا:"واثق من براءتى"..النيابة: لو لم يتم التحفظ على أموالهم  سيستحيل ردها.. والأهالى يحاولون الاعتداء على الوزراء السابقين أثناء  خروجهم من المحكمة*

                           الأربعاء، 23 فبراير   2011 - 16:06 
 
عز وجرانه والمغربى                         
 كتب محمد عبد الرازق 

فى مفاجأة لم يتوقعها أحد حضر اليوم كل من أحمد عز، أمين التنظيم  السابق بالحزب الوطنى، وزهير جرانه وزير السياحة السابق، وأحمد المغربى  وزير الإسكان السابق بلباس السجن الأبيض وذلك لحضور جلسة منعهم ومسئولين  آخرين من التصرف فى أموالهم وزوجاتهم وعائلاتهم كما حاول الجمهور من داخل  قاعه المحكمة وخارجها التعدى على الوزراء السابقين مرددين هتافات وشعارات  ضد النظام السابق وملوحة بالفساد التى كانت تشهده البلاد.

فوجئ المارون بشارع العباسية أمام مبنى محكمة شمال القاهرة بسيارة من  الشرطة العسكرية وسيارات شرطة تتبعها عدد من سيارات الترحيلات والتى توقفت  أمام مبنى المحكمة لينزل منها كل من أحمد المغربى وأحمد عز وزهير جرانه كل  على حدة فقام الأهالى والواقفون أمام المحكمة بالتجمع وترديد الهتافات مثل  "واحد أتنين فلوس الشعب فين" "يا حرامى يا حرامى" فقامت قوات الشرطة وحرس  المحكمة بمساعدة الشرطة العسكرية بحجز المتظاهرين وتأمين خروج الوزراء إلى  داخل مبنى المحكمة إلا أن المحامين والجمهور بالداخل لم يتركوهم فى حالهم  حتى وصلوا إلى قاعة المحكمة فى الدور الخامس لنظر قضيتهم أمام الدائرة 20  برئاسة المستشار عبد الستار إمام، حيث دخل عز وجرانه ومغربى إلى قفص  الاتهام بصعوبة شديدة لتجمع الجماهير على القفص ولتبدأ المحكمة بعدها نظر  القضية التى لم تستغرق أكثر من 20 دقيقة. 

بدأت الجلسة بإثبات حضور المتهمين ومحاميهم ثم استمعت المحكمة إلى مرافعة  النيابة والتى طلبت تأييد قرار النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد  محمود بمنع كل من أحمد عز، أمين التنظيم السابق بالحزب الوطنى، وزهير جرانه  وزير السياحة السابق، وأحمد المغربى وزير الإسكان السابق ورشيد محمد رشيد  وزير التجارة والصناعة السابق و10 من المسئولين ورجال الأعمال وعائلاتهم من  التصرف فى أموالهم. 

حيث أكدت النيابة أمام المحكمة أن المتهمين قاموا بجرائم الاستيلاء والتربح  والإضرار العمدى بالمال العام، ويجب التحفظ على أموالهم الآن وفورًا لأنه  لم يتم التحفظ على أموالهم فسيقوم المجرمون بتهريب تلك الأموال خارج البلاد  وسيستحيل ردها بعد ذلك. 

استمعت المحكمة بعد ذلك إلى دفاع كل من أحمد عز والذى طلب تأييد قرار  النائب العام بمنع المتهمين وعائلاتهم فى التصرف فى أموالهم وإمداد هذا  القرار إلى زوجات أحمد عز الثلاثة "خديجة وعبلة وشاهيناز" أطفالهم إلا أنه  طلب أن ينحصر قرار المنع فى الأموال المكتسبة بعد الزواج  
وليست المثبتة قبل ذلك.

ومثله طلب دفاع كل من جرانه والمغربى ورشيد تأييد قرار النائب العام بمنعهم  من التصرف فى أموالهم. 

فقامت المحكمة برفع الجلسة للمداولة فيما بينها حول القرار، وأثناء ذلك  ظهرت على كل من أحمد عز وزهير جرانه علامات القلق والخوف حيث اتخذ كل من  ركنًا داخل قفص الاتهام الذى لا يتعدى الأربعة أمتار، حيث قام جرانه بتدخين  عدد من السجائر بينما بقى المغربى فى وسط القفص مبتسمًا ولا يظهر عليه أى  قلق مشيرًا إلى أنه يرغب فى تصويره ومؤكدا على براءته وأن المحكمة ستظهر  براءته، لتخرج المحكمة بعدها بقرارها  
حيث قضت بتأييد منع كل من أحمد عز، أمين التنظيم السابق بالحزب الوطنى،  وزهير جرانه وزير السياحة السابق، وأحمد المغربى وزير الإسكان السابق،  ورشيد محمد رشيد وزير التجارة والصناعة السابق 10 مسئولين آخرين وأسرهم  بشركات مختلفة من التصرف فى أموالهم العقارية والسائلة وأسرهم وأطفالهم.

وعقب خروج المتهمين الثلاثة من القفص واقتيادهم إلى سيارات الترحيلات  عائدين إلى محبسهم فى سجن طرة حاول بعض الأهالى المتظاهرين الانفراد بأحمد  عز وتطويقه إلا أن قوات الأمن قامت بإدخاله سريعا إلى سيارة الترحيلات  فقاموا بهز السيارة بعنف مما أثار رعبه فى الداخل بعدما شعر برغبتهم فى  قتله إلا إن قوات الشرطة تدخلت سريعا وقامت بفض المتظاهرين بالقوة حتى  تحركت السيارة.  

كان النائب العام، المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، قد أصدر قراراً  الخميس الماضى 3 فبراير بمنع كل من أحمد عبد العزيز أحمد عز أمين التنظيم  السابق بالحزب الوطنى ومحمد زهير محمد وحيد جرانه، وزير السياحة السابق،  وأحمد علاء الدين المغربى، وزير الإسكان السابق، وحبيب إبراهيم العادلى،  وزير الداخلية السابق، ورشيد محمد رشيد وزير التجارة والصناعة السابق، وعدد  آخر من المسئولين فى بعض الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة من السفر خارج البلاد،  وتجميد حساباتهم فى البنوك لحين عودة الاستقرار الأمنى وقيام سلطات التحقيق  والسلطات الرقابية بإجراءات التحرى والتحقيق لتحديد المسئوليات الجنائية  والإدارية فى كافة تلك الوقائع. 

وذلك فى ضوء الأحداث الجارية وملاحقة المتسببين فيما شهدته البلاد من أعمال  التخريب والنهب والسرقة للممتلكات العامة والخاصة وإشعال الحرائق والقتل  والانفلات الأمنى والإضرار بالاقتصاد القومى فى ظل ثورة 25 يناير قررت  نيابة الأموال العامة إرسال القرار إلى محكمة أمن الدولة لاتخاذ شئونها  فيها.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إشطة بالهبل  :xmas 21: 
والله ما عارفة اقول غير كده 
طلاب الثانوية العامة ناويين يعملوا ثورة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله ما عارفة ابطل ضحك 
و التعليقات بتاعتهم زي السكر 
والله العظيم عيال شربااااااااااااااات  :xmas 3: 







الغرض من الثوره ( اعتصامنا السلمى )..

بسبب تأجيل  الدراسه اسبوعين و ماحدث فى فتره اجازه نصف السنه التى نعتمد عليها جميعا  لتكثيف جهدنا و تحصيل ما لم يحصل فى الترم الاول و هذا بالنسبه لطلاب  المرحله الثانويه فمطالبنا كالآتى
 1- تأجيل الامتحانات لفتره مناسبه . .
 2- وضع فواصل زمنيه يبن الامتحانات حيث تكون الفتره بين امتحان و آخر  يومين على الاقل .3 - تغيير نظام التظلم الذى يمنع حصول الطالب على درجاته  حتى لو اجاباته صحيحه و ...تصحيحها فقط ان كان خطأ فى الجمع . 
4 - منح المصححين مكافئات مناسبة حتى يعطونا درجاتنا كاملة بدون ظلم 
5 - وضع اسئلة الامتحانات على اسس سليمة على ان لا يكون هناك اسئلة من خارج المنهج .. 
هذه  سوف تكون مطالبنا للمرحلها  الحاليه و جارى استكمال باقى المطالب التى تخص  التعليم فى المرحله المقبله من لديه اقتراحات اخرى فليعرضها

بس بصراحة احلى كومنت قريته 
ولد كان بيقول ..
يلا يا جماعة لازم ننزل كلنا
إحنا جايبين مجاميع تودينا النار  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> *أول مرة فى حياتى اشوف رئيس يتكلم عن العين
> 
> بيقول بالحرف الواحد ان اللى حصل ده عيــــــن
> 
> وإنه خلاص بأه يؤمن بالعين
> 
> طيب ياريت نعمل له عروسة
> 
> ونجيب إبرة ونفضل نخرم بالإبرة فى العروسة
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
عين 
عين إيه
دى لازم عين عميه و حوله إللى بيتكلم عنها دى
و لا عين جمل
حد يبخره يا جماعه
بس شوفوا بخور يفطسه
قال عين قال
ليه هو بسلامته حاجة كويسة 
ربنا يستر 
نفسى أتكلم براحتى
لو ابن البلد و المشرفين يسيبونى
أدينى كتباله بالأزرق علشان العين
عقبال ماتطلع العفاريت الزرق على عينيه

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههههههههه
> عين 
> عين إيه
> دى لازم عين عميه و حوله إللى بيتكلم عنها دى
> و لا عين جمل
> حد يبخره يا جماعه
> بس شوفوا بخور يفطسه
> قال عين قال
> ليه هو بسلامته حاجة كويسة 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
والله عندك حق يا هناء..
كائن عجيب جدا..
أما مابفهموش على فكرة
هو بيبقى بيقول ايه بالضبط؟
من ناحية اللبس
أهو الواحد بيقول دا الفلولكلور الليبى
الزى الشعبى وكان المجاهد عمرو المختار بيلبسه
ولكن قدراته العقلية نفسها فيها كهرباء زيادة..
وأنا والله مابتريقش عليه
دا رأيى فيه
وأنا عارفة ان التضحيات الليبية هاتكون غالية جدا وفادحة جدا..وبالدم
لأن الراجل دا لن يتنحى وموش هايقول هامشى ولا كدا
دا تقريبا هايحصرواوهايموتوه أو هاينتحر لما هايحس انهم هايموتوه
أو القوى الخارجية هاتعامله بالإجبار والعنف..
وحتى قرار الإنتحار أشك ان قدراته العقلية هاتدركه..ههههههههه
لكن فعلا اللى زيه واقع فى مأزق..وموش هايعرف يتخذ أى قرار..
الحقيقة كنت بتابع تقرير امبارح عنه فى التليفزيون
جت صورة له أول لما شوفتها غطيت وشى بايديا علشان ماشوفهاش..
اتخضيت بصراحة..هههههههههه
وابنى سألنى والله ايه الراجل الوحش دا يا ماما ..هههههههههه
هو اللى قال..موش أنا..
قلتله عيب يا بابا ..دا عمو القذافى..هامشى دلوقتى يا حبيبى وموش هاتشوف تانى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الصراحه شكلهم يفرح  :xmas 15: 
وشكلهم جاب الاغنيه دى فى دماغى الصراحه

----------


## the_chemist

كلام خطير جداً سمعته من أكثر من شخص

وليس له مصدر يُعول عليه ولكنه كلام متواتر ويملأ الشارع

"حسني مبارك ينفى أنه تنحى وأنه سيعود ويُسانده القوات الجوية والحرس الجمهورى والدفاع الجوى"

مارأيكم أدام الله فضلكم

هذا الكلام إن صح فستكون كارثة لا محالة

ونداء للقوات المُسلحة

لا يأخذكم الحياء من هذا الرجل أكثر من هذا

لابد من القبض عليه ومحاكمته فيما إقترفت يداه

لابد

----------


## اليمامة

> كلام خطير جداً سمعته من أكثر من شخص
> 
> وليس له مصدر يُعول عليه ولكنه كلام متواتر ويملأ الشارع
> 
> "حسني مبارك ينفى أنه تنحى وأنه سيعود ويُسانده القوات الجوية والحرس الجمهورى والدفاع الجوى"
> 
> مارأيكم أدام الله فضلكم
> 
> هذا الكلام إن صح فستكون كارثة لا محالة
> ...


للأسف أنا بشاركك نفس المخاوف يا أبو أمنية
ومن زمان
لأن شرم الشيخ وضعها خطير
وبطمن نفسى وبقول يمكن دا وضع البلد دلوقتى الغارقان فى حالة إستنتاجية وسواسية..
بس ماحدش يقدر ينكر ان فيه حاجات مريبة ومسكوت عنها
وبعدين شيرته مابتجيش خالص
ولا أخبار بخصوص موقف أمريكا وأحزابها
ولا نائبه
ولا ابنه
يعنى فى تعويم وهشاشة فى الوضع أنا موش مستريحاله

----------


## hanoaa

> *بس دا ياهنـــؤة والله موش هيدوم
> 
> إبتدت الصحوة
> 
> والصحوة اصبحت عدوى
> 
> وإن شاء الله التطهير هيعم على الكل
> 
> للى حصل عندهم إنقلاب
> ...


يارب يا لولى
يسمع من بقك ربنا
أتمنى أشوف الوطن العربى قوة واحده

----------


## اليمامة

> هل انتهت الثورة ؟؟
> سؤال عمالة افكر فيه ..
> ممكن اعرف رأيكوا ؟
> انا رأيي انه لسة وان اللي بيحصل دلوقتي من تعديلات وزارية و ترقيعات دستورية ..إلخ 
> ما هي إلا مسكنات من أجل إخماد شعلة الثورة 
> والرهان ..الرهان ..الرهان 
> على يوم الجمعة القادم .. إن شاء الله


مانتهتش
واتضح ان التشكيل الوزارى الجديد كله حزب وطنى
ولازم يكون تكنوقراطى صرف
أنا بقول موش بالضرورة كان كل رجال الحزب الوطنى غير شرفاء وخاصة انهم وجوه جديدة جدا
وأهى مرحلة انتقالية وهايتشالوا قبل الإنتخابات 
ولكن خايفة يكون مخطط
خايفة على البلد حقيقى
ونفسى الناس تكون مخلصة ليها
ربنا يكملها بالستر ان شاء الله

----------


## اليمامة

> الصراحه شكلهم يفرح 
> وشكلهم جاب الاغنيه دى فى دماغى الصراحه


ههههههه
شكلهم ممكن يا زيزو فعلا بيشفى غليل الناس
بس شكلهم مؤذى أوى
يحسس الواحد بأن الله لا يضيع حقا..
أمر مرهب للمشاعر..أمر يخض من عظمته وواقعيته حتى عدم التصديق
ولكنه مرضى أوى بعيد عن أى تشفى مغلول
الحمد لله يارب

----------


## loly_h

> أنا ولله الحمد من ابناء مصر الاوفياء
> زرت و عملت بجميع محافظات مصر
> و لي بكل مدينه اصدقاء و ما يلزم من أصدقاء و مقاهي و فنادق للمبيت
> كفندق الوايت هاوس مثلا بميدان النمسا 
> و سوق الانصاري اشتري منه السمك و افضله عن السوق الجديد اللي عند مزلقان المثلث
> الاهم هن ذلك هم ناس السويس و رفاق مقاهي الاربعين 
> جواب السؤال مصر مطبوعه في قلبي بمدنها و ناسها و طرقها
> من بوابه صلاح الدين إلي نقطة ظل الكلب "اسم نقطه دوديه مع ليبيا"
> و من الاسكندريه إلي النوبه و رأس حدربا
> كل الشكر و التمنيات بالتوفيق


*دى طلعت معرفتك بالسويس معرفة قويــــة 

وعندك حق بالفعل سوق الأنصارى احسن بمراحل من السوق الجديد

وده تقريبا قفل مؤخرا من قلة روادة

والوايت هاوس اصبح ماضى علشان أُزيل من فترة 

لكن الأكيد ان السويس دلوقتى اجمل نسبيـــا

إن شاء الله تنورنـــا وبالمرة تزور اصحابك و تعرف كل المستجدات بنفسك ...*

----------


## loly_h

> اشهر اقوال القذافي : 
> 1- للمرأة حق الترشح سواء كانت ذكر أو أنثى !!
>  2- ايها الشعب .. لولا الكهرباء لجلسنا نشاهد التلفاز في الظلام !! 
> 3- أنا لست ديكتاتورا لأغلق الفيس بوك .. لكني سأعتقل من يدخل عليه !! 
> 4- تظاهروا كما تشاؤن ولكن لا تخرجوا إلى الشوارع والميادين !! .........5
> - ساظل فى ليبيا الى ان اموت او يوافينى الاجل !!


*يعنى ده موش مجرم حرب وبس

ولا مخبول وبس

ده مصنف كغبى كمــــــان*

----------


## سوما

> هل انتهت الثورة ؟؟
> سؤال عمالة افكر فيه ..
> ممكن اعرف رأيكوا ؟
> انا رأيي انه لسة وان اللي بيحصل دلوقتي من تعديلات وزارية و ترقيعات دستورية ..إلخ 
> ما هي إلا مسكنات من أجل إخماد شعلة الثورة 
> والرهان ..الرهان ..الرهان 
> على يوم الجمعة القادم .. إن شاء الله


رأيي الشخصى ,, الثورة مش انتهت ,,,, ومش هاتنتهى الا مع تحقيق كل الطلبات ,,, ونهاية كل ذيل للنظام الفاسد السابق ,,,
وطول ما مبارك واعوانه أحرار طلقاء ,, بلا محاكمة ومحاسبة عاجلة ,,, هتكون الثورة باقية ... أهم شئ نرجع خير البلد لأهلها ,,
مفيش معنى ان الوزارء اللى من النظام القديم او حتى لما اتغير منهم كتير بس تقريبا ليهم اطراف لسه ف الحزب الوطنى او النظام السابق 
الثورة هتنتهى لما يتغير كل واحد من جواه بجد ,,, مش مجرد تغيير وقتى ومع الوقت ترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة ,,, لما نعمل واجباتنا صح وعلى اكمل وجة تجاه بلدنا , وف نفس الوقت حقوقنا هتوصلنا بالحق ومن غير حتى ما نطلبها لأنها حقوق وشرعية ..!!
محدش يسرق ومحدش ينهب ومحدش يغتصب حق وعرض حد ....... وكمان نحاسب اللى أخطا من النظام السابق ..وكل اللى يتخطأ أول بأول بعد كده ... نحاسب نفسننا أول بأول من اصغر واحد لأكبر واحد ... ونحاول نبعد السلطة عن نفوذ المال لأنها بتغير الأهواء والنفوس المريضة والضيعفة ..
لما نحس اننا بنى ادميين بجد وكل واحد عارف اللى ليه واللى عليه ... ساعتها هتنتهى الثورة بنجاح  هنشوف بلدنا أنجح بلد ف الدنيا ...
ياريت ما نجد سلبية وبطء ف الاجراءات القانونية الطبيعية الشرعية ف مثل هذه الحالات حتى لا تنتهى وتغتيل الثورة وينسى أبطالها سؤاء من ضحوا بحياتهم او فقدوا بصرهم او من اصيب من المتظاهرين ...!!

----------


## R17E

> كلام خطير جداً سمعته من أكثر من شخص
> 
> وليس له مصدر يُعول عليه ولكنه كلام متواتر ويملأ الشارع
> 
> "حسني مبارك ينفى أنه تنحى وأنه سيعود ويُسانده القوات الجوية والحرس الجمهورى والدفاع الجوى"
> 
> مارأيكم أدام الله فضلكم
> 
> هذا الكلام إن صح فستكون كارثة لا محالة
> ...


سلام الله عليكم
مش هتبطلوا تروجوا إشاعات بقي  :xmas 15: 
مساء الخير عليك يابو امنيه :: 
دائما هناك نقاط لا عوده 
و قد تجاوزنا الكثير من نقاط اللا عوده
المشكله أن الثوره و تبعاتها تتقدم بسرعه بما لا يسمح لأحد بمواكبه هذا التقدم 
و انا اعتقد ان بعض الشرفاء يحاول إبطاء إنهيار الفساد بما يواكب سرعته في التقدم ليس اكثر و حتي لا يحدث إرتباك و فراغ 
الذين يسارعون بتقديم إستقالات ثم لا تقبل ليس حبا فيهم ولكن يبدوا ان ليس هناك متسع لمحاسبتهم حاليا ,
نعم يجب علينا التفاؤل الحذر , ولكن يجب علينا ايضا أن نواكب الحدث لا أن نحصر انفسنا ثانية في ردود افعال..
بمعني اخر لا تدع مخاوفك تتغلب علي احلامك فقط وازن بينهما 
ثم يجب علينا ايضا ان نقطن لحرب الشائعات , و كيف ان البعض يستغل المعلومات الصائبه و الخاطئه علي حد سواء ربما ليشغلونا عن قضايانا المصيريه , و ربما لتنفيذ أجندات خاصه :xmas 106: 
يجب ان نقتنع إقتناع حقيقي بأننا أصبحنا مؤثرين في هذا الوطن , و إن تخلينا عن هذا الحق فلا نلومن إلا أنفسنا

تحية و سلام

----------


## loly_h

> تسجيـل 50 حـالة وفـاة من الضـحـك حتـى الآن أثــنـاء بــث كـلمة القــذافـي و العدد فــي تــزايد و أنباء أن مشرفي القــذافـي في حالة خطيرة !
> 
> وبصي كمان يا لولي
> 
> اقترح القذافي مره عملة عربية مشتركة و كان اسمها الجردل
> ج جنيه ر ريال د دينار و درهم ل ليره
> الكلام ده بجد على فكرة


*ده بحقيقى ضرب الرقم القياسى فى العتـــــــه

وإسمعى إيمو شويـــــة من الدرر اللى بيتحف بيها العالم

 بر الوالدين اهم من طاعة امك و ابوك 

 الديموقراطية تعني ديمو الكراسي 

 الفرق بين الرجل و المرأة هو ان الرجل ذكر و المرأة أنثى 

 ان السبب الرئيسي للطلاق هو الزواج 

سجن خمس سنوات لمن يحرق نفسه

يعنى بالفعل معلومات جوهرية لايدركها العقل الواعى  

وهو واضح ان عقله حلزونى*

----------


## R17E

ثورة إيه اللي إنتهت
طبعا لا 
الواد أحمد إبني مستمر فيها يوميا في البيت
و ده مديني إحساس بغد افضل :xmas 15:

----------


## hanoaa

> اشهر اقوال القذافي : 
> 1- للمرأة حق الترشح سواء كانت ذكر أو أنثى !!
>  2- ايها الشعب .. لولا الكهرباء لجلسنا نشاهد التلفاز في الظلام !! 
> 3- أنا لست ديكتاتورا لأغلق الفيس بوك .. لكني سأعتقل من يدخل عليه !! 
> 4- تظاهروا كما تشاؤن ولكن لا تخرجوا إلى الشوارع والميادين !! .........5
> - ساظل فى ليبيا الى ان اموت او يوافينى الاجل !!


ههههههههههههههههههههه
و الله مانا عارفه أرد على سيادته بإيه
ياسيدى الرئيس اللى بيقول إنه مش رئيس


> 1- للمرأة حق الترشح سواء كانت ذكر أو أنثى !!


هى المرأة ممكن تكون ذكر أو أنثى
أنا راضيه ذمتك


> 2- ايها الشعب .. لولا الكهرباء لجلسنا نشاهد التلفاز في الظلام !!


و كان هايشتغل بإيه إن شاء الله التليفزيون بتاعك بالميه و لا بالرملة


> 3- أنا لست ديكتاتورا لأغلق الفيس بوك .. لكني سأعتقل من يدخل عليه !!


لأ فى الحقيقة مش ديكتاتور خالص
أنت حاجة تانية خالص
ابعد ماتكون عن الديكتاتورية أو الديموقراطية أو الـ.........
كملوا أنتوا مكان النقط


> تظاهروا كما تشاؤن ولكن لا تخرجوا إلى الشوارع والميادين !!


طب يسمعوا كلامك و يتظاهروا إزاى فى بيوتهم و لا فى أوض النوم


> - ساظل فى ليبيا الى ان اموت او يوافينى الاجل !!


السؤال بقى إمتى هايحصل ده
يمهل و لا يهمل

----------


## سوما

> ثورة إيه اللي إنتهت
> طبعا لا 
> الواد أحمد إبني مستمر فيها يوميا في البيت
> و ده مديني إحساس بغد افضل


ما شاء الله ,,, ربنا يحفظه ويسلمه ويحميه يارب ,,,, :f2: 
وان شاء الله بكرة هيكون أحلى وأحلى عشان خاطر أحمد ابنك ,,, وعشان كل أطفال مصر ... :f:  :f:

----------


## loly_h

> *فى عام 77 كنت فى الثانوية العامة نظام زمان بتاع السنة الواحده فاكرينه 
> 
> كان القذافى عامل اذاعة اسمها صوت مصر الحر 
> 
> بيخطب فيها يوميا للمصريين علشان يثوروا على انور السادات 
> 
> وكانت كلمته الشهيرة ليبيا زعيم بلا شعب ومصر شعب بلا زعيم 
> 
> طبعا كانت طول الليل وانا بذاكر الراديو شغال على اذاعة مصر الحرة وخطب القذافى 
> ...


*فى 77 كنت فى الثانويـــــة العامــــــة؟

لاء ياإسكندرانى فى غلط فى الكيبورد عندك

أنــــــا متأكده انك تقصد فى 99 كنت فى الثانوية العامة

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ثورة إيه اللي إنتهت
> طبعا لا 
> الواد أحمد إبني مستمر فيها يوميا في البيت
> و ده مديني إحساس بغد افضل


*بسم الله ماشاء الله  

ربنا يخليهولك يارب ويبارك فيه*

----------


## hanoaa

> *فى عام 77 كنت فى الثانوية العامة نظام زمان بتاع السنة الواحده فاكرينه 
> 
> كان القذافى عامل اذاعة اسمها صوت مصر الحر 
> 
> بيخطب فيها يوميا للمصريين علشان يثوروا على انور السادات 
> 
> وكانت كلمته الشهيرة ليبيا زعيم بلا شعب ومصر شعب بلا زعيم 
> 
> طبعا كانت طول الليل وانا بذاكر الراديو شغال على اذاعة مصر الحرة وخطب القذافى 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهو من يومه ابن نكتة أهو
بس وشه عليك إيه يا أستاذ نادر و لا شرارة فى زمانه
بس لو إعتبرنا إن دى لغة غريبة ع الودن
بنسمعها من بنى أدم غريب على العين
ممكن نعتبر حضرتك ناجح فى اللغة الأجنبية التالته الغير مقررة عليك و لا علينا
و بعدين شعب إيه إللى من غير زعيم
بمناسبة خطبه الرنانة
أنا ماحصليش الشرف بخطابه اللى قاله من كام يوم و لا بخطاب سمو ولى عهد إمبراطورية الذكاء الخارق ابن سيادته
بس سمعت التعليقات عليهم
المهم قلت انزلهم من على اليوتيوب أشوف حبايبى الحلوين بيقولوا إيه
أخويا بقى نصحنى نصيحة أخويه نادرة
قالى دول عايزين مترجم مش هاتفهمى حاجة
و لقيت بسلامته بيطل عليا من التوك توك بشمسيته النادرة
و يادوب رمشت بعينى مالقيتوش
و ماسمعتش غير كلمة واحده إكلاب
عرفت إنها كلاب 
و صدقت كلام أخويا إنى هاحتاج أبذل مجهود خرافى أكبر من إللى عملته فى الماجستير و أكيد من إللى هاعمله فى الدكتوراه علشان أفك طلاسم رموز اللغة القذافيه إللى ماتت بظهور صاحبها على وجه الأرض

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *فى 77 كنت فى الثانويـــــة العامــــــة؟
> 
> لاء ياإسكندرانى فى غلط فى الكيبورد عندك
> 
> أنــــــا متأكده انك تقصد فى 99 كنت فى الثانوية العامة
> 
> *


*صح يالولى 

كويس انك واخده بالك 

الكيبور مش عارف فيه ايه 

حتى انتى اللى رحتى جبتى النتيجة لما كنت جايب 99% بس للاسف 

الطب سنتها اخدت من 101%  وضاعت عليه السنة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## loly_h

> مبارك في تصريح وقت االثوره : 
> 
> مبارك يحذر من خطر قيام نظام إسلامي في مصر ويتهم الاخوان المسلمين بتاجيج الثوره ويحذر اسرائيل من مغبه وصول الاسلاميين الي الحكم في مصر 
> 
> سيف القذافي في تصريح له اول امس : 
> 
> ماذا نفعل اذا وصل الاسلاميون الي حكم ليبيا 
> 
> القذافي يعلن بالامس ..بان سبب الانفلات هو الاسلاميين الذين يقومون باعمال الشغب والتخريب 
> ...


*فعلا محمد كلامك حق

وإحنــــا لو كنــــا على يقين بأن

لاعز لنـــــا إلا بالإسلام

كنـــــا اصبحنـــا من اعظم الأمم...*

----------


## hanoaa

> هل انتهت الثورة ؟؟
> سؤال عمالة افكر فيه ..
> ممكن اعرف رأيكوا ؟
> انا رأيي انه لسة وان اللي بيحصل دلوقتي من تعديلات وزارية و ترقيعات دستورية ..إلخ 
> ما هي إلا مسكنات من أجل إخماد شعلة الثورة 
> والرهان ..الرهان ..الرهان 
> على يوم الجمعة القادم .. إن شاء الله


ثورة إيه إللى تنتهى يا بنتى
دى قبل ماتنتهى تاخد أرواحنا كلنا
إحنا موجودين و ميدان التحرير موجود و الثورة مش هاتموت

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماهو من يومه ابن نكتة أهو
> بس وشه عليك إيه يا أستاذ نادر و لا شرارة فى زمانه
> بس لو إعتبرنا إن دى لغة غريبة ع الودن
> بنسمعها من بنى أدم غريب على العين
> ممكن نعتبر حضرتك ناجح فى اللغة الأجنبية التالته الغير مقررة عليك و لا علينا
> و بعدين شعب إيه إللى من غير زعيم
> بمناسبة خطبه الرنانة
> أنا ماحصليش الشرف بخطابه اللى قاله من كام يوم و لا بخطاب سمو ولى عهد إمبراطورية الذكاء الخارق ابن سيادته
> ...


*

اختى العزيزة هنوه 

حضرتك اصلا لو عرفتى معنى كلماته فىاى خطاب 

انتى كده تبقى حصلتى على دكتوراه 

اما لو تتبعتى مواقفه 

وحللتى هذه المواقف  وشاهدتى التناقضات الرهيبة والسريعه 

تبقى كده ضمنتى ان التاريخ يخلدك كباحثه قدمتى للانسانية خير برهان 

على وجود الانسان الاول 

من الذكريات الفكاهية للقذافى 

انه تزعم منظمة ارهابيه ضد مصر 

قامت بعمليات و تفجيرات منظمة داخل مصر 

مرة فى مكتب بريد العتبه 

مره فى فندق بسيدنا الحسين 

مرة فى قطار بالاسكندرية 

وقام بخطف احدضباط حرس الحدود من نقطة فى السلوم 

ومع كل حركة تسمعى خطبه رنانه ثوريه 

نحن قادمون لتحرير مصر 

جماهير مصر تنتظر مفجر ثورة الفاتح 

الفاتح على حصانه وبندقيته فى الطريق اليكم يا شعب مصر 

سوف تستعيد مصر ريادتها على يد ابن عبد الناصر 

بعدها قام السادات الله يرحمه بعملية عسكرية صغيرة (قرص ودن)

دخلت فيها كتيبه مصرية حتى مدينة مساعد ومدينة البيضا

 وقامت الطائرات بجولات فى سماء ليبيا 

تصدقى بالله 

تانى يوم كان القذافى بيتمشى على شاطىء الاسكندرية وبيقول للناس انا فتحت الحدود للمصريين 

جيش مصر هو جيش ليبيا 

طبعا بعد ما راح للسادات فى قصر راس التين واعتذر  واعتذر واعتذر 

وطبعا السادات مكنش حيفوت الفرصة 


هههههههههههههههههههههه

ركبه عربيه مكشوفه من قصر راس التين  حتى قصر المنتزة على طول الكرونيش 

وهو بيتكلم مع  الناس ويقول لهم مصر وليبيا شعب واحد وارض واحده ومصير واحد 

الله يرحمك يا سادات 

الله يرحمك ويغفر لك ويسكنك فسيح جناته 

على قدر ما رفعت  راس مصر والمصريين فى كل مكان*

----------


## loly_h

> اتفرج يا سلام 
> على حاميها حراميها 
> و
> خاربها
> و
> حارقها 
> شوفوا اللي حصل ده 
> آدي قوات الأمن 
> البلطجية اللي كانوا ماسكين البلد
> ...


*وأنــــــــا ونيابة عن كبيرة اليكشاوية 

بقوووووووووول

إيشكـــــى يولعوا ف قلب بعض

*

----------


## hanoaa

> ثورة إيه اللي إنتهت
> طبعا لا 
> الواد أحمد إبني مستمر فيها يوميا في البيت
> و ده مديني إحساس بغد افضل


ماشاء الله
ربنا يخليه
و سارة خايفة قال
حلو أوى العلم إللى شايله
عايزة واحد

----------


## طائر الشرق

*المخابرات الأمريكية تستعين بأطباء نفسيين للتعامل مع شخصية القذافي
**
دا عنوان هام جدا والله وحقيقى

بس ياترى دا هيحتاج اطباء نفسيين ارضيين ولا من كوكب المريخ

معظم الناس اصلا يا استاذ نادر  ما فهمتش من ابو ملاية غير كلمة مقملين والجرذان

*

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> 
> اختى العزيزة هنوه 
> 
> حضرتك اصلا لو عرفتى معنى كلماته فىاى خطاب 
> 
> انتى كده تبقى حصلتى على دكتوراه 
> 
> اما لو تتبعتى مواقفه 
> ...


هاقول إيه
هم يضحك و هم يبكى
لو حضرتك شوفت ماما و هى بتضحك على سعادته 
و الله أنا كنت خايفة عليها
فضلت تضحك لحد أما عيطت
و كل ده من دقيقه فى التوك توك
أمال لو نزل علينا بالبراشوت كان هايحصلها إيه
واحد من أصحابى بقى قال إيه
الراجل ده بقالى40 سنه و لسه عقيد مش عارف حتى يرقى نفسه يبقى لواء بلاش فريق
و الله الراجل ده مالوش وصف 
ربنا يستر

----------


## طائر الشرق

> ثورة إيه اللي إنتهت
> طبعا لا 
> الواد أحمد إبني مستمر فيها يوميا في البيت
> و ده مديني إحساس بغد افضل


 *ماشاء الله

ربنا يبارك فيه ويجعله فى خدمة الدين والوطن*

----------


## hanoaa

> *المخابرات الأمريكية تستعين بأطباء نفسيين للتعامل مع شخصية القذافي
> **
> دا عنوان هام جدا والله وحقيقى
> 
> بس ياترى دا هيحتاج اطباء نفسيين ارضيين ولا من كوكب المريخ
> 
> معظم الناس اصلا يا استاذ نادر  ما فهمتش من ابو ملاية غير كلمة مقملين والجرذان
> 
> *


و لا كل الدكاترة النفسيين هايغرفوا يتعاملوا معاه
دى حالة نادرة
مالهاش حتى وصف فى الكتب
بس يجربوا مش هايخسروا حاجة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> هاقول إيه
> هم يضحك و هم يبكى
> لو حضرتك شوفت ماما و هى بتضحك على سعادته 
> و الله أنا كنت خايفة عليها
> فضلت تضحك لحد أما عيطت
> و كل ده من دقيقه فى التوك توك
> أمال لو نزل علينا بالبراشوت كان هايحصلها إيه
> واحد من أصحابى بقى قال إيه
> الراجل ده بقالى40 سنه و لسه عقيد مش عارف حتى يرقى نفسه يبقى لواء بلاش فريق
> ...


*ربنا يكرمك يا هنوه ويبارك فى ولدتك يارب 

عارفه فاطمة وصفيه قاعدو يضحكو ضحك هيستيرى 

لحد ما قلت لهم  احترمو نفسكم بدل ما اقوم لكم 

ولحد دلوقتى كل شوية واحد تيجى تفكرنى بكلمه ونفتح موجه الضحك 

يخيل لى انه لو فتح قناه تليفزيونية زى موجه كوميدى

 يكسب اكتر من البترول بتاع ليبيا كله*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hanoaa
					

و لا كل الدكاترة النفسيين هايغرفوا يتعاملوا معاه
دى حالة نادرة
مالهاش حتى وصف فى الكتب
بس يجربوا مش هايخسروا حاجة


* *طب والله يا دكترة وانا باسمعه  والله حسيت انه هو بالظبط محمد صبحى فى مسرحية تخاريف لما كان عامل دور الديكتاتور

والله كأن الدور دا معمول عشان القذافى

عمال يخبط ويرزع ويهبد بايده فى البتاعه اللى ادامه دى

وثانيا حاجة غريبة اوى والله

المكان للى فيه دا متنيل بستين نيلة بالرصاص وبالقذائف ونفسى افهم لوحين الازاز اللى كانو جنب القذافى دول لزمتهم ايه عشان يجيبهم جداد* **
*
وهو طالغ مأجر اربعة يبوسوا ايده على اساس يعنى ان الناس متلهفة على الاخ الزعيم قائد الثورة وهو اصلا مفيش حد

وكمان الاعجب  من كل دا والله وما حصلتش فى التاريخ يعنى اكسكلوسف للقذافى ان بعد 42 سنة الناس تطلع تكتشف ان القذافى مش رئيس بقى يا راجل يااهبل مش عارف ترفع قضية بقالك 42 سنة على الاوشاعة اللى طلعت عليك دى***
*
وكمان عمال يقول انا المجد والقائد , ماشى دا هبل وقلنا ماشى عديناها ايه بقى اللى دخل امريكا اللاتينية واسيا فى النص .***
*
بجد خطاب عجيب وطريقة القاء سفيهة  وطريقة قذرة فى التعامل مع شعب اعزل طيب +عائلة هبلة بدرجة عبيط جدا = القذافــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

ربنا بجد يرحمنا من ابو ملاية دى  وعلى رأى اللى قال دا مش معمر القذافى

















دا معمر القنابل* **
*













رز معمر تمشى برضه***

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *المخابرات الأمريكية تستعين بأطباء نفسيين للتعامل مع شخصية القذافي
> **
> دا عنوان هام جدا والله وحقيقى
> 
> بس ياترى دا هيحتاج اطباء نفسيين ارضيين ولا من كوكب المريخ
> 
> معظم الناس اصلا يا استاذ نادر  ما فهمتش من ابو ملاية غير كلمة مقملين والجرذان
> 
> *


*
محدش فهم القذافى ده الا السادات الله يرحمه 

كانت كلمة الشهيرة 

الواد المجنون بتاع ليبيا  

انت تعرف انه فى حرب اكتوبر 73 كان له 50 طائرة ميراج  فى مصر 

يوم 6 اكتوبر مساء طلب طائراته من مصر 

عارف ليه 

لان مصر لم تستشيره فى قرار الحرب ولم تعرض عليه الخطه ويراجعها 

وفعلا رجعت الطائرات الى ليبيا 

والله يرحمه الرئيس هوارى بومدين  رئيس الجزائر 

ارسل بدلا منهم سربين من طائرات  ميج 19 وميج 21 

يعنى كمان عيل ومبيحبش يلعب مع حد*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إنما غرّهم من أمَّـهم




العزاء قاصر على تشييع الجنازة
ولا عزاء للفلاسفة أو المثقفين

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> * *طب والله يا دكترة وانا باسمعه  والله حسيت انه هو بالظبط محمد صبحى فى مسرحية تخاريف لما كان عامل دور الديكتاتور
> 
> والله كأن الدور دا معمول عشان القذافى
> 
> عمال يخبط ويرزع ويهبد بايده فى البتاعه اللى ادامه دى
> 
> وثانيا حاجة غريبة اوى والله
> 
> ...



يا هيثم احنا بجد مش عارفين قيمة القذافي ده؟؟
دا بيقولك يا ابنى زمان لو واحد ليبي سافر بره وحد سأله انت منين يقولهم ليبيا يقولوله ايه ؟؟؟ ليبانون هههههههه
لكن بعد ثورة القذافي بقا اول ما يقول ليبيا يقولوا اااه ليبيا الثورة ليبيا القذافي ليبيا العز وليبيا الوز ههههههههه

إلى الامااااااااااااااااام

 :xmas 3:  :xmas 3: 

يا حبايبي يا ليبيين

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> شهد السوق التجارى بمدينة الغردقة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء اشتباكات بين  مواطنين عاديين وأفراد شرطة على خلفية التظاهرات التى نظمها أمناء الشرطة  والمخبرين السريين بالمدينة للمطالبة بتحسين أوضاعهم الوظيفية وزيادة  الرواتب. 
> 
> وأشار شهود عيان إلى أن الاشتباكات اندلعت بين الجانبين  فى أعقاب محاولة أمناء الشرطة إغلاق منافذ السوق الأمر الذى رفضه الأهالى  بما دفع بعض أفراد الشرطة للاشتباك مع المواطنين وتحطيم بعض السيارات  المتواجدة بالمنطقة وإصابة أحد المواطنين "علاء الرشيدى "بكسر مضاعف فى  الساق .
> 
> وأضاف شهود العيان أن اعتداءات افراد الشرطة تمت على مرأى  من ضباط مديرية الأمن ومدير الأمن الذين تواجدوا على مقربة من الأحداث ولم  يتدخلوا لوقف تجاوزات الشرطة وقال المواطن حسين أحمد القزاز أنه اثناء  قيادة سيارته الخاصة ف فوجىء بمجموعة من افراد الشرطة بيرتدون الزى الميرى  يسيرون فى مسيرة تسد الشارع قبل أن يشرعو فى تحطيم سيارات المواطنين و  يقتحمون عليه سيارته الخاصة ويحاولون تحطيمها.
> 
> http://www.dostor.org/crime/11/february/22/36811


الخبر عرفته من الفيس بوك ..عالصبح كده  :xmas 32: 
ودي كانت التعليقات..
1 طب ماهم عملوا كده فى وزارة الداخلية فى القاهرة و كانت مظاهرات سلمية بردوا
الظاهر اننا داخلين عن  ايام سودا سودا و كله بيبان على حقيقته بجد

2 هما ولعوا في مبني الادلة الجنائية مش في الوزارة
عاوزين يمحو ادلة موثقة

3 و النبي انشروا الكلام ده في كل حتة عشان اللي عايزنا نسامحهم و نثق فيهم تاني .

4 يعني بالعقل كده علي الاقل الواحد فيهم 6 -7 سنين عقليته بتتجهز علي الاستعلاء و الـ.... 
يجوا في لحظة كده يبقوا لطفاء
جزء كبير من مفاجاة 25 يناير ان مفيش حد لا ضرب و لا عمل شغب ولا سلب و لا نهب وهما كانوا عاوزين يضربون بس ملقوش مبرر 
و هما متربين ...علي ان الناس بتوع المظاهرات لو خرجوا هيعثوا في الارض فسادا
اول ما جت لهم الفرصة لمظاهرات عثوا في الارض فسادا

5 نفسي افهم ليه ناس ممكن تصدق او تثق في ناس زي دول او في وزيرهم اللي طلع يكدب امبارح

6 كل القناعات بتقع و كله بيبان يا نداغ اللبان 
و فى الاخر كله هيضرب بالجذمة

we 3shan keda ba2a lama kona bn2ool selmeya kano byedrabona!!!!!7

8 ههههههههههههههه
بالظبط يا لؤي زي العتبة جزاز كده

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أحمد أبو الغيط..وزير الخارجية
>  
> 
> 
>  فى أول ظهور لوزير الخارجية أحمد أبو الغيط على شاشة التليفزيون منذ  تنحى الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك تحدث فى برنامج الحياة اليوم مساء الأربعاء  ما يقارب من ساعتين مع المذيع شريف عامر، ورغم أن الشأن الليبى هو الأهم  بالنسبة لمصر والعالم الا أن هم وزير الخارجية الأكبر كان محاولته  المستميتة اعلان موقفه المؤيد لثورة 25 يناير، بل وايضاً محاولة تجميل  وتبرير مواقفه أثناء فترة الثورة، والدفاع عن الاتهامات الموجهة الي  وزارته، كما حرص على انتقاده للنظام السابق، ويبدو أنه كان هناك اتفاق مسبق  مع القناة بالمرور السريع على الشأن الليبى وأحوال المصريين الحرجة فى  ليبيا، واكتفى البرنامج بتوجيه عدد قليل من الأسئلة عن الشان الليبى وجائت  الاجابات غامضة وضبابية، وكان الوزير يبدو متعجلاً لطرحه الأهم وهو تسويق  وجهة نظره المؤيدة للثورة، ونفى الاتهامات الموجه ضدة كواحد من أهم  الشخصيات التى كانت تدافع النظام السابق والتى ساهمت فى نقل وجهة نظر  النظام السابق الى الخارج فى الأيام بين 25 يناير و11 فبراير يوم تنحى  الرئيس.
>  وحول عدد المصريين الموجودين فى ليبيا قال أبو الغيط أن عدد المصريين فى  ليبيا غير معلوم، ثم حاول وضع رقم تقريبى يتراوح بين 800 ألف ومليون ونصف  المليون مصرى، وحول وجود أحمد قذاف الدم المبعوث الخاص للعقيد القذافى لمصر  قال أبو الغيط انه يعلم انه كان موجوداً فى مصر، وأضاف انه ربما يكون  موجوداً بها حتى الأن، وأردف انه لم يسأله عن سبب وجوده بمصر، ولم يتطرق  الحوار سواء من جانب أبو الغيط لما تردد عن تجنيد قذاف الدم لبعض أبناء  القبائل فى مصر، أو عدد المصريين فى ليبيا أو الموقف الديبلوماسى المصرى  حول تحريض سيف الاسلام القذافى ضد المصريين الذين اتهمهم ضمن اخرين فى  القيام بعمليات تخريب فى ليبيا، وتحجج أبو الغيط بأن السفير الليبى قدم  استقالته، هذا على الرغم من انه ذكر قبلها بلحظات انه أجرى ويجرى اتصالات  بمسؤولين ليبيين كل يوم ويوقظهم من النوم أحياناً لطلب تسهيل خروج المصريين  من ليبيا.
>  ورغم أن الوزير كان مختصراً ومتعجلاً فى حواره فى الشأن الليبى الذى  يستغرق أكثر من عدة دقائق، الا انه أسهب كثيراً فى شرح موقفه من الثورة ومن  النظام السابق، ومن أهم ما قاله فى هذا الشأن انه لم يكن ضد ثورة 25  يناير، وقال أن الثورة هى أعظم حدث فى مصر خلال الـ 62 عاماً الاخيرة، وذكر  أن شباب وزارة الخارجية نزلوا الى ميدان التحرير وانه حينما علم بهذا لم  يتخذ ضدهم أى موقف، وأضاف أن مصر تحولت الى الديمقراطية بلا رجعة.
>  وقال انه عرف أن النظام السابق قد انتهى فعلياً يوم 3 أو 4 فبراير،  ودافع عن الصورة التى كان ينقلها الى الخارج عن الثورة والثوار بانه كان  يرسل للسفارات المصرية ما كان يأتى لوزارة الخارجية من معلومات تصدرها  الجهات الأمنية، وقال أن وزارة الخارجية تدفع الأن ثمن قيامها بواجبها فى  نقل ما كان يصل اليها رسمياً من هذه التقارير والمعلومات الأمنية.
>  ودافع عن استماتة الخارجية المصرية فى مقاومة  الطلبات الأمريكية  المتكررة للرئيس مبارك بضرورة التنحى والاستماع للمطالب الشعبية، حيث قال  انه شعر بالغضب فقط من اصرار الأمريكيين على كلمة (الأن) التى تمثل تدخل فى  شؤون مصر. وأضاف أن الرئيس السابق كان يرى انه يمكن اجراء الاصلاحات  السياسية خلال الشهور القادمة، وتعمد وزير الخارجية ضمن هذا السياق الاشارة  على أن عمرو موسى الامين العام لجامعة الدول العربية قد أيد نفس رأى  الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك فى التحول التدريجى نحو الخطوات الديمقراطية.
> ...


 :xmas 22: 

_طب اعمل ايه انا دلوقتي ؟؟
الطم ولا اصوت ولا ارمي نفسي من فوق السريييييير؟؟
فاضل حاجة واحدة بس عشان تبقى كملت 
ان صفوت الشريف يطلع يقول 
إن هوا الآدمن الحقيقي لجروب كلنا خالد سعيد_  :xmas 4:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> _طب اعمل ايه انا دلوقتي ؟؟
> الطم ولا اصوت ولا ارمي نفسي من فوق السريييييير؟؟
> _


دا سؤال يعنى ولا ايه :: 


























 الطمى يا سارة احسن ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> دا سؤال يعنى ولا ايه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هئ هئ هئ 
صباح الغلاسة يا أفندي  ::p:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*حصل النهارضه حادث صادم جدا .. 
ضابط شرطه اعتدي علي مواطن في الجيزه (سائق ) ومات هذا المواطن 

وكاننا معملناش حاجه 
وكأن الثوره اللي حصلت مغيرتش في ضباط الشرطه اي سلوك او تقويم او تعهد باحترام حقوق الانسان مره تانيه 
فعلا الثوره مأثرتش فيهم 
لكن بجد بجد اثرت فينا كشعب 
رد الفعل كان قوي جدا من المواطنين الموجودين 
التفو حول الضابط ..وضربوه ..حتي ذهب الي المستشفي في حاله خطيره 
وتم حرق السيااره ..وتظاهرو امام مديريه امن الجيزه احتجاجا علي ماحدث 

طبعا حادثه زي دي حصلت كتير قبل كده في مصر لعل اشهرهم خالد سعيد 
لكن كان رد فعل الناس ان من يتكلم او يعترض او حتي يشيح بيديه اعتراضا علي مايحدث فانه يلقي نفس المصير المعتم 
ولكن في هذا الموقف تغير الحال وتم الاعتداء بالمثل ..بل واقل من المثل العادل 
ومازلنا الي الان في انتظار رد الداخليه علي هذا الموقف 

هل سيكونو شرفاء كما وعدنا السيد محمود وجدي ... 
هل سيتم حساب هذا الضابط المجرم .. 

عايز اقلكم ان مجرد حادث زي ده في بلاد اوربيه عديده ..وبلد مثل الكويت مؤخرا
بيستقيل بسببها وزير الداخليه ..وده اقل اجراء بيحصل 
والله لااخفيكم سرا بان ازهاق روح بريئه بيتسبب في ذهاب انظمه وبقاء انظمه .. 
لان ازهاق روح الانسان مش حاجه هينه ابدا ابدا .. 

لكن احنا في الفتره الحرجه دي مش طمعانين في استقاله السيد وجدي 
ياسيدي شعبنا مش طماع اوي كده .. 
احنا بس نطمع في محاكمه عاجله وعادله وسريعه لهذا المجرم القابع في المستشفي 

تفتكرو هانشوف جديد هذه المره ؟؟
ياتري السيد الوزير هايقدر قيمه المواطن المصري المره دي كتبشير لعهد جديد قادم ؟؟*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_من كام يوم فاتوا، اتفق مجموعة من الأصحاب إنهم يخرجوا مع بعض فى الويك  إند، وقرروا أنهم يروحوا يتعشوا فى (تيفولى دوم) فى مصر الجديدة. اليوم كان  ممكن يبقى عادى جداً والخروجة كانت هتبقى زى أى خروجة تانية. لولا إن  الأصحاب قابلوا فى طريقهم شخصية مميزة جداً. قابلوا أشهر راجل فى مصر فى  الوقت الحالى.. 
الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان! 

بعكس المشاع إن المقدم أركان حرب حسين شريف بيعيش حالة نفسية سيئة بعد  الشهرة الواسعة اللى حققها على الفيس بوك والعدد الكبير من الصفحات  والجروبات اللى بتكلم عنه وصور الجرافيك المتركبة واللى بتظهر سيادته فى  أماكن ومواقف كوميدية مختلفة كلها تحت عنوان واحد “الراجل اللى ورا عمر  سليمان”. إلا إن الشباب اللى قابلوه اكتشفوا إن سيادته شخص ودود جداً وكانت  مفاجأة 

ليهم إنهم لما راحوا يكلموه سلم عليهم بابتسامة وترحاب شديد، بل إنه وافق  على طلبهم إنهم يتصوروا معاه – أو عشان نبقى أكثر دقة – يتصوروا “وراه”  عشان يبقوا هما اللى واقفين ورا الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان!_ 
http://www.akherakhbar.info/showarticle.asp?id=1330

 :xmas 21:

----------


## حمادو

أخاف أن نستغل حالة كسر حاجز الخوف بيننا وبين النظام, فى التعدى على القانون!

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أخاف أن نستغل حالة كسر حاجز الخوف بيننا وبين النظام, فى التعدى على القانون!


متأخر شوية الخوف ده يامعلم ....  :xmas 4: 
أنت أخبار الشبكة عندك إيه .....  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *حصل النهارضه حادث صادم جدا .. 
> ضابط شرطه اعتدي علي مواطن في الجيزه (سائق ) ومات هذا المواطن 
> 
> وكاننا معملناش حاجه 
> وكأن الثوره اللي حصلت مغيرتش في ضباط الشرطه اي سلوك او تقويم او تعهد باحترام حقوق الانسان مره تانيه 
> فعلا الثوره مأثرتش فيهم 
> لكن بجد بجد اثرت فينا كشعب 
> رد الفعل كان قوي جدا من المواطنين الموجودين 
> التفو حول الضابط ..وضربوه ..حتي ذهب الي المستشفي في حاله خطيره 
> ...


مساء الخير يا محمد
يا محمد لازم نفهم كويس ان البلد موش هاتبقى مليانة ملايكة..لأن الضغط العصبى كدا الحقيقة علينا كلنا..هايخلينا  نعمل تعديات أكتر وأكتر..
ولازم نعرف كمان ان مفيش تغيير بين يوم وليلة
ولسه القوانين الجديدة والحقيقية ماتفعلتش ..
أضف إلى ان ضباط الشرطة برضو ناس هتلاقى فيهم اللى زى القذافى كدا بطبيعتهم يعنى..ايا كانت الطبيعة دى..تركيبة يعنى موش هاتعفيهم من المحاسبة..
طبعا الحادث مصدم فعلا..
لكن أنا موش عايزة رصدنا للأخبار يرسى حالة من التضخيم والإحباط فى وضع البلد
البلد محتاجة نتعامل معاها بهدوء..ولو استنتاجى واطمئنانى فى التفاصيل والحوادث العابرة..البلد محتاجة وقت كبير جدا..
احنا موش لازم نتوقع يا محمد ان احنا هاننتظر منقذ هايغير حياتنا بعصا سحرية
التوقع دا غلط ..وانتظارنا لمعجزة هاتغيرنا فى غمضة عين غلط..
عايزين نكون موضوعيين..ونستوعب ان البلد لسه بيحوطها بعض الضباب..
كلنا كنا متخيلين ان بعد تنحى مبارك ..كدا عدينا..وكدنا فوزنا..والثورة نجحت..وفعلا دى كانت أهم خطوة وتملكتنا الفرحة ساعتها وكأنه الحدث الأخطر..وفعلا..
لكن اتضح ان ادامنا كتير..موش كتير صعب جدا..ولكنه كتير بيستلزم منا هدوء وعدم تشكيك مباشر فى كل شىء..
موش عايزين صبغات انتقامية تسيطر على الناس..مكانش المفروض الناس تضربه بالطريقة دى..لأن دا عمل انتقامى بحت..انتقامى فى شخص جهاز الشرطة وطول ما التوتر دا موجود والروح الإنتقامية موجودة موش هايبقى فيه لا حرية ولا ديمقراطية..لازم اللى يحكمنا.. نفهم كويس.. انه لا شخص ولا جهاز ولا مؤسسة..هو القانون فقط وروحه..والدستور..
عايزين نفهم ان مصر هاتكون مجتمع عادى بيشهد مخالفات..وبيشهد أحيانا تكسير للقانون..وهايشهد فى المقابل ودا المهم محاسبية وردع وان كل واحد هياخد حقه..موش هانكون ملايكة..حافظين مصطلح الديمقراطية العلمى..ومعنى الحرية النظرى..لازم هايكون فيه احتكاك وممارسة وهو دا الإصلاح الذاتى..هانصلح نفسنا بنفسنا..معنى رفضنا لأى حادثة أو مخالفة خايفة أقول ان دا معناه اننا عايزين فرعون تانى يحكمنا..عايزين حديد ونار..عايزين بطل منقذ أوحد..ودا موش صح..ودى فكرة موش صحيحة اطلاقا..
الضابط دا كان المفترض يتسلم لجهة المحاسبة ويتاخد معاه الإجراء اللائق وهو الإعدام أو أقصى عقوبة حتى يكون عبرة لغيره وكانت فرصة جيدة ان الناس تثق من جديد فى أخذها لحقوقها وان فيه قانون وانهم يعيدوا الثقة بالشرطة..
لكن كدا..ضاع الحق يا محمد..وربنا يرحم الراجل اللى مات..
معلش يا محمد لو كنت رغيت كالعادة..وطلع كلامى ممل..
أشكرك يا محمد
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> مساء الخير يا محمد
> يا محمد لازم نفهم كويس ان البلد موش هاتبقى مليانة ملايكة..لأن الضغط العصبى كدا الحقيقة علينا كلنا..هايخلينا  نعمل تعديات أكتر وأكتر..
> ولازم نعرف كمان ان مفيش تغيير بين يوم وليلة
> ولسه القوانين الجديدة والحقيقية ماتفعلتش ..
> أضف إلى ان ضباط الشرطة برضو ناس هتلاقى فيهم اللى زى القذافى كدا بطبيعتهم يعنى..ايا كانت الطبيعة دى..تركيبة يعنى موش هاتعفيهم من المحاسبة..
> طبعا الحادث مصدم فعلا..
> لكن أنا موش عايزة رصدنا للأخبار يرسى حالة من التضخيم والإحباط فى وضع البلد
> البلد محتاجة نتعامل معاها بهدوء..ولو استنتاجى واطمئنانى فى التفاصيل والحوادث العابرة..البلد محتاجة وقت كبير جدا..
> احنا موش لازم نتوقع يا محمد ان احنا هاننتظر منقذ هايغير حياتنا بعصا سحرية
> ...


 كلامك سليم والله يا ميس ندى

بس انا عاوز اقول بس ان احنا عدينا المرحلة الاسهل لسه الباقى والتقيل جاى

التغيير الحقيقى يجب ان يكون حقيقى وليس ظاهرى وعلى التلفزيونات فقط

----------


## حمادو

> متأخر شوية الخوف ده يامعلم .... 
> أنت أخبار الشبكة عندك إيه .....


والله يا أستاذ إبراهيم من وجهة نظرى الخوف مش متأخر لأن أثناء الثورة كنا متخيلين أن حالات الحوادث كانت فردية.
النهاردة اتفرجت على تقرير ألماني عن مصر يفيد بأن معدلات الحوادث وخرق القانون فى فترة ما بعد الثورة تعدت النسبة العالمية المسموح بيها فى شهر! الحقيقة مش فاكر بالظبط المعدل العالمى كان كام بس إحنا فى مصر فى خلال أسبوعين ما بعد الثورة معدل الحوادث عندنا تعدت نسبة معدل الحوادث الشهرية فى كولومبيا! شئ يستحق وقفة الحقيقة.
بالتأكيد الثورة كانت ولازالت سلمية...بس إن كنا فعلا نبحث عن التغيير يبقى لازم نعترف بالتقصير علشان نقدر نواجهه ونتخطاه, والأهم من دا الإعتراف بالحجم الحقيقي للتقصير ووضعه مكانه الصحيح لا تهميشه فى أنه مجرد حالات هنا وهناك.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_لن أبدأ بشكر المجلس العسكرى أو بإعلان الثقة فى وطنيته، وهو ما  أصبح فرض عين على كل كاتب فيما يبدو، بينما الأصل فى الأشياء هو الصلاح  والوطنية._
_ولن أسبَّ النظام السابق وقد تحولت مسبته إلى بطولة يتقدم صفوفها اليوم  من كانوا خدمًا فى بلاطه، ومن استفادوا منه وساهموا فى دعم بنيانه المغشوش  حتى عاش كل هذا العمر._
_وعلى كل الشرفاء الذين ساهموا فى تشكيل وعى الشباب على مدى سنوات  وشاركوهم اعتصامهم من اليوم الأول أن يمتنعوا عن هذه المندبة التى تعيق  التقدم فى ملفات إنشاء الحياة السياسية والاقتصادية الجديدة، ولن نتنازل عن  الهدم الكامل والبناء الكامل؛ لأن الزمن تجاوز مفهوم الإصلاح الذى كان  ممكنًا منذ سنوات لو ترك النظام السابق فرصة للعقل._
_لقد جعلتنا العصابة التى حكمت مصر نشك فى أنفسنا ونكره حرفة الكتابة  خوفًا من أن نكون جزءًا من لعبة تبتغى إعطاء المظهر الديمقراطى، وكان هذا  الشك مبرراً، لأن كل ما يحقق فيه النائب العام الآن عرفناه وكتبنا ضده ولم  يتغير._
_والآن سيجعلنا المتحولون نكره الكتابة والقول، لأن ما يتبقى من مساحات  السب يضيع فى الجدل العقيم حول الأولويات: الدستور أولاً أم إصلاح الرواتب،  إصلاح الرواتب أم ملاحقة الفساد؟ ملاحقة الفساد أم إقرار وضع ضوابط  اقتصادية للمستقبل؟_
_وليعلم المتجادلون أن مصر ليست بيد واحدة؛ فأعز وأغلى ما فى هذا البلد  هو خبراته البشرية التى كانت أول ما تعرض للإهدار فى ظل الحكم الذى أسقطته  الثورة._
_تحقيقات النيابة العامة تمضى فى طريقها بشكل يرضى المصريين، لكن بقايا  الرؤوس الكبرى الطليقة تحتاج إلى الإرادة السياسية من المجلس العسكرى. لا  أحد فوق هذا البلد، ولا ينبغى حماية أحد، هذا هو نداؤنا._
_لجنة الدستور تمضى فى طريق آخر، ولا ينبغى أن يعطل هذا الهدف عملية إصلاح الرواتب فى الدولة، وهو مطلب عاجل آخر._
_هناك حكم قضائى ينبغى تنفيذه فورًا، وهذا ليس جنونًا كما تريد المكلمات  التليفزيونية أن توهمنا، فالموارد موجودة وهناك خبراء أفراد، أذكر منهم هنا  عبدالخالق فاروق وأحمد السيد النجار، ولدى كل منهما دراسة بالأرقام تشرح  كيفية تحقيق ذلك._
_وبنود التمويل معروفة من تخفيض الدخول الخيالية للمناصب العليا وترشيد  إنفاق الدولة فى المكاتب وإلغاء دعم الأغنياء بالموازنة، علمًا بأن الحكومة  لن تتحمل سوى موظفيها بينما سيتحمل رجال الأعمال عمالهم وموظفيهم بعد عقود  من السخرة._
_هذا المطلب مشروع ولا يحتمل التأجيل، سواء فيما يتعلق بتعديل الرواتب أو بإقرار إعانة البطالة._
_والإعانة بالمناسبة هى العلاج الأفضل بدلاً من التمادى فى سياسة الترقيع  التى استمرت حتى أيام مبارك الأخيرة بفتح باب التقديم لوظائف ستثقل جهاز  الدولة والشركات ببطالة جديدة مقنعة تقود إلى مزيد من الخسائر وإلى دعوات  جديدة بأن الخصخصة هى الحل، بينما الصراحة والنزاهة السياسية تقتضى أن يظل  العاطل عاطلاً وتساعده الدولة لحين حصوله على عمل حقيقى بأجر حقيقى._
_من المفترض أن حكم الألف ومائتى جنيه هو مجرد خطوة أولى حتى نصل بإصلاح الرواتب إلى أن تتوازن مع الأسعار._
_نحن نأكل بأسعار دول الجوار النفطية وأسعار أوروبا ونعمل برواتب تبلغ  واحداً إلى عشرين من رواتب هذه الدول. ولابد أن يكون هذا هو طموح الموظفين  والعمال وليس ما ترفعه المظاهرات المتفرقة المتواضعة هنا وهناك._
_وإن صح أن فلول العصابة السابقة كانت وراء تحريض العمال على الاعتصامات  من أجل الملاليم لإشاعة الفوضى، فإننا بصراحة ووضوح لا يمكن إلا أن نشك فى  دوافع تأخير الخطوة الأولى فى إصلاح الرواتب. لماذا لم تتقدم الوزارة حتى  الآن بتنفيذ الحكم القضائى احترامًا للقضاء واحترامًا لآدمية._
_الركيزة الثانية للإصلاح الاقتصادى تتمثل فى إطلاق طاقات المصريين  الاقتصادية لتستوعب جزءاً من البطالة بدلاً من توظيفها، وقد كتبت هنا  مرارًا مذهولاً من تعطيل قدرات الأموال الصغيرة، ولم أزل، خصوصًا فى قطاع  الزراعة._
_كانت العصابة الاقتصادية سعيدة بإذلال الشعب المصرى من خلال التسول عليه  (اكفل قرية فقيرة) بينما هناك قرى تختنق بالأموال المحرومة من العمل، لأن  ترخيص المعلف يتطلب موافقة عشر وزارات ولأن سعر كيلو العلف يساوى ثلاثة  أمثال كيلو القمح. ولا يحتاج تحفيز القطاع الزراعى والصناعى إلا قراراً  صغيراً بجعل التراخيص ملزمة بمجرد الإخطار._
_كل هذه الإصلاحات عاجلة وممكنة معًا، وينبغى أن تمسك بها قوى الثورة، بدلاً من الغرق فى بحر الكلام شكرًا كان أو ذماً._

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> والله يا أستاذ إبراهيم من وجهة نظرى الخوف مش متأخر لأن أثناء الثورة كنا متخيلين أن حالات الحوادث كانت فردية.
> النهاردة إتفرجت على تقرير ألماني عن مصر يفيد بأن معدلات الحوادث وخرق القانون فى فترة ما بعد الثورة تعدت النسبة العالمية المسموح بيها فى شهر! الحقيقة مش فاكر بالظبط المعدل العالمى كان كام بس إحنا فى مصر فى خلال أسبوعين ما بعد الثورة معدل الحوادث عندنا تعدت نسبة معدل الحوادث الشهرية فى كولومبيا! شئ يستحق وقفة الحقيقة.
> بالتأكيد الثورة كانت ولازالت سلمية...بس إن كنا فعلا نبحث عن التغيير يبقى لازم نعترف بالتقصير علشان نقدر نواجهه ونتخطاه, والأهم من دا الإعتراف بالحجم الحقيقي للتقصير ووضعه مكانه الصحيح لا تهميشه فى أنه مجرد حالات هنا وهناك.



أستاذ حمادو
طبيعتي العادية عدم العنف في البداية ، لأني لو أن الغضب تمكن مني أو أن إللي قدامي أجبرني على العنف بأكره نفسي بعدها ...

يوم الأحد 30 يناير مابين الساعة الثانية والثالثة صباحاً تقريباً قُمت لأول مرة في حياتي بالقتل وكان إحساس في منتهى البشاعة مازلت أعاني منه حتى الآن ، والحكاية إني كنت واقف مع اللجان الشعبية زي أى واحد في الشارع الذي أسكن به وفوجئنا بمجموعة كبيرة من البلطجية قاموا بترويع الجميع وكان معهم أسلحة بيضاء وسنج وكان مع أحدهم سلاح ناري تبين بعد ذلك أنه مسدس صوت ، كانت خطتهم تكسير المحلات ونهبها وبعضهم حاول دخول منزل بقصد التهجم عليه وسرقته والله أعلم بما كان بنيتهم ، وحدث أن كثير من مجموعة الحماية من الشباب الصغير إرتبكوا جداً لأن البلطجية كانوا منظمين جداً ، وعاملين حسابهم على موضوع اللجان الشعبية دي ، ماحدث أنني أصبت من توهمت أنه يملك سلاح ناري إصابة مباشرة ومات على الفور ، ثم أطقت على واحد آخر قاصداً قلبه لكن الرصاصة أصابته في أعلى البطن وتم نقله للمستشفى في حالة خطيرة وكان سبب إطلاقي عليه أنه كاد يضرب أحد شباب اللجان الشعبية بما يحملة وكانت سنجة (كان قريب مني والشاب على الأرض يزحف محاولاً الهرب) ... 
شهد الجميع أنني لم أكن موجود وتغاضى رئيس المباحث عن مقارنة الطلقات بأجسادهم بطلقات المسدس المرخص الذي أملكه أو فتح تحقيق في ذلك ، وقيدت ضد مجهول ضمن أعمال البلطجة التي أنتشرت بهذا الوقت ... 
ولتعلم أن المدينة التي أعيش فيها تعد إن لم تكن فعلاً من أقل المدن التي حدثت بها أحداث شغب أو بلطجة أو حتى تظاهرات ، ولم يحدث تهجم على مجمع وزارة الداخلية ، بل أن الأهالي إلتفوا حوله لحمايته ببداية الأحداث ...
ماكان ومازال يحدث يفوق الوصف وربنا يسترها في إللي جاي ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

معلومة لمن يهمه الأمر
وصل ثمن المسدس من مسدسات الشرطة المسروقة لمبلغ 500 جنية فقط ، أما الرشاش الآلي فثمنه مرتفع ويصل لـ 1500 جنية فقط برضه ، وهذا منتشر بجميع أنحاء الجمهورية وفق المعلومات التي وصلتني ...
حفظكم الله من كل سوء

----------


## اليمامة

> _لن أبدأ بشكر المجلس العسكرى أو بإعلان الثقة فى وطنيته، وهو ما  أصبح فرض عين على كل كاتب فيما يبدو، بينما الأصل فى الأشياء هو الصلاح  والوطنية._
> _ولن أسبَّ النظام السابق وقد تحولت مسبته إلى بطولة يتقدم صفوفها اليوم  من كانوا خدمًا فى بلاطه، ومن استفادوا منه وساهموا فى دعم بنيانه المغشوش  حتى عاش كل هذا العمر._
> _وعلى كل الشرفاء الذين ساهموا فى تشكيل وعى الشباب على مدى سنوات  وشاركوهم اعتصامهم من اليوم الأول أن يمتنعوا عن هذه المندبة التى تعيق  التقدم فى ملفات إنشاء الحياة السياسية والاقتصادية الجديدة، ولن نتنازل عن  الهدم الكامل والبناء الكامل؛ لأن الزمن تجاوز مفهوم الإصلاح الذى كان  ممكنًا منذ سنوات لو ترك النظام السابق فرصة للعقل._
> _لقد جعلتنا العصابة التى حكمت مصر نشك فى أنفسنا ونكره حرفة الكتابة  خوفًا من أن نكون جزءًا من لعبة تبتغى إعطاء المظهر الديمقراطى، وكان هذا  الشك مبرراً، لأن كل ما يحقق فيه النائب العام الآن عرفناه وكتبنا ضده ولم  يتغير._
> _والآن سيجعلنا المتحولون نكره الكتابة والقول، لأن ما يتبقى من مساحات  السب يضيع فى الجدل العقيم حول الأولويات: الدستور أولاً أم إصلاح الرواتب،  إصلاح الرواتب أم ملاحقة الفساد؟ ملاحقة الفساد أم إقرار وضع ضوابط  اقتصادية للمستقبل؟_
> _وليعلم المتجادلون أن مصر ليست بيد واحدة؛ فأعز وأغلى ما فى هذا البلد  هو خبراته البشرية التى كانت أول ما تعرض للإهدار فى ظل الحكم الذى أسقطته  الثورة._
> _تحقيقات النيابة العامة تمضى فى طريقها بشكل يرضى المصريين، لكن بقايا  الرؤوس الكبرى الطليقة تحتاج إلى الإرادة السياسية من المجلس العسكرى. لا  أحد فوق هذا البلد، ولا ينبغى حماية أحد، هذا هو نداؤنا._
> _لجنة الدستور تمضى فى طريق آخر، ولا ينبغى أن يعطل هذا الهدف عملية إصلاح الرواتب فى الدولة، وهو مطلب عاجل آخر._
> _هناك حكم قضائى ينبغى تنفيذه فورًا، وهذا ليس جنونًا كما تريد المكلمات  التليفزيونية أن توهمنا، فالموارد موجودة وهناك خبراء أفراد، أذكر منهم هنا  عبدالخالق فاروق وأحمد السيد النجار، ولدى كل منهما دراسة بالأرقام تشرح  كيفية تحقيق ذلك._
> ...


من المفترض أن حكم الألف ومائتى جنيه هو مجرد خطوة أولى حتى نصل بإصلاح الرواتب إلى أن تتوازن مع الأسعار.. :: 
جميلة أوى الحتة دى يا سارة..أكتر حاجة عجبتنى..
أول ما الإشاعة دى طلعت اتصلت بأخويا..بقوله إلحق بيقولوا ايه ..فى زيادة 15 فى المية على الأساسى من غير مناسبة كدا ..تصدق ..هو دا صحيح..!! وآل اية موش هايرفعوا الأسعار كمان !!
ضحك..
قالى دا اللى بتفكرى فيه..زيادة على أساسيكى..وبما انك لسه نونو هاتزيدى 60 جنية مثلا..يدوب على أدك ؟

قلتله ايه..60 جنية..يابنى الزيادة دى بتحصلى فى سنتين..أحمدك يارب..أنا لازم أصلى ركعتين شكر لله..وهاجيبلك حاجة حلوة يا ولد..
" أخويا دا حد مرتبه خيالى  :xmas 32: "

 :xmas 29: 

ضحك تانى عليا  بغزارة هذا الشنقيط..وهو بيقولى بطلى بقى..دا نتى ماحدش هايعرف يكلمك لما أقولك إن الحد الأدنى هايكون ألف وميتين جنية..الحد الأدنى..يعنى موش بعيد هاتخى 3 ونص فى الشهر واللا حاجة ..

سكتت شوية..وبعدين قالى..انتى اتصدمتى واللا ايه؟
احم..احم..لا..أنا بس بقول يعنى...ودا برضو مطلب عادل يطالبوا بيه المتظاهرين..معقول..موش للدرجة دى يا راجل..انت تصدق يعنى ان دا ممكن يحصل..انت شغال فى البنك وعارف..مستحيل ؟
حلوين ال 15 فى المية..

ضحك تانى عليا وأثار غيظى وهو بيقول..يابنتى انتى تعرفى حجم الفلوس اللى فى البنك أد ايه بتاعة ناس محددة فى الدولة..واللا الودايع..واللا الإئتمان...واللا..واللا..ماتخلنيش بقى أقولك أسرار شغلى وتجرجرينى فى الكلام..لو فعلا مصر اتغيرت..الدنيا هاتحلو ...

مساء الفل يا سارة
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> أستاذ حمادو
> طبيعتي العادية عدم العنف في البداية ، لأني لو أن الغضب تمكن مني أو أن إللي قدامي أجبرني على العنف بأكره نفسي بعدها ...
> 
> يوم الأحد 30 يناير مابين الساعة الثانية والثالثة صباحاً تقريباً قُمت لأول مرة في حياتي بالقتل وكان إحساس في منتهى البشاعة مازلت أعاني منه حتى الآن ، والحكاية إني كنت واقف مع اللجان الشعبية زي أى واحد في الشارع الذي أسكن به وفوجئنا بمجموعة كبيرة من البلطجية قاموا بترويع الجميع وكان معهم أسلحة بيضاء وسنج وكان مع أحدهم سلاح ناري تبين بعد ذلك أنه مسدس صوت ، كانت خطتهم تكسير المحلات ونهبها وبعضهم حاول دخول منزل بقصد التهجم عليه وسرقته والله أعلم بما كان بنيتهم ، وحدث أن كثير من مجموعة الحماية من الشباب الصغير إرتبكوا جداً لأن البلطجية كانوا منظمين جداً ، وعاملين حسابهم على موضوع اللجان الشعبية دي ، ماحدث أنني أصبت من توهمت أنه يملك سلاح ناري إصابة مباشرة ومات على الفور ، ثم أطقت على واحد آخر قاصداً قلبه لكن الرصاصة أصابته في أعلى البطن وتم نقله للمستشفى في حالة خطيرة وكان سبب إطلاقي عليه أنه كاد يضرب أحد شباب اللجان الشعبية بما يحملة وكانت سنجة (كان قريب مني والشاب على الأرض يزحف محاولاً الهرب) ... 
> شهد الجميع أنني لم أكن موجود وتغاضى رئيس المباحث عن مقارنة الطلقات بأجسادهم بطلقات المسدس المرخص الذي أملكه أو فتح تحقيق في ذلك ، وقيدت ضد مجهول ضمن أعمال البلطجة التي أنتشرت بهذا الوقت ... 
> ولتعلم أن المدينة التي أعيش فيها تعد إن لم تكن فعلاً من أقل المدن التي حدثت بها أحداث شغب أو بلطجة أو حتى تظاهرات ، ولم يحدث تهجم على مجمع وزارة الداخلية ، بل أن الأهالي إلتفوا حوله لحمايته ببداية الأحداث ...
> ماكان ومازال يحدث يفوق الوصف وربنا يسترها في إللي جاي ...
> دمت بخير


الشفافية والأمانة ومصلحة البلد تحتم عليا يا أستاذ ابراهيم انى ماضللش العدالة وأبلغ عنك.. :xmas 1: 
ادينى عنوانك من فضلك ؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> من المفترض أن حكم الألف ومائتى جنيه هو مجرد خطوة أولى حتى نصل بإصلاح الرواتب إلى أن تتوازن مع الأسعار..
> جميلة أوى الحتة دى يا سارة..أكتر حاجة عجبتنى..
> أول ما الإشاعة دى طلعت اتصلت بأخويا..بقوله إلحق بيقولوا ايه ..فى زيادة 15 فى المية على الأساسى من غير مناسبة كدا ..تصدق ..هو دا صحيح..!! وآل اية موش هايرفعوا الأسعار كمان !!
> ضحك..
> قالى دا اللى بتفكرى فيه..زيادة على أساسيكى..وبما انك لسه نونو هاتزيدى 60 جنية مثلا..يدوب على أدك ؟
> 
> قلتله ايه..60 جنية..يابنى الزيادة دى بتحصلى فى سنتين..أحمدك يارب..أنا لازم أصلى ركعتين شكر لله..وهاجيبلك حاجة حلوة يا ولد..
> " أخويا دا حد مرتبه خيالى "
> 
> ...


مساء البليلة يا ندى 

مكانش العشم يا ثورة .. مكانش العشم أبدا أبدا

كده ؟؟ كده برضو ؟؟


























تفرقي بين الأخ وأخته ؟  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> معلومة لمن يهمه الأمر
> وصل ثمن المسدس من مسدسات الشرطة المسروقة لمبلغ 500 جنية فقط ، أما الرشاش الآلي فثمنه مرتفع ويصل لـ 1500 جنية فقط برضه ، وهذا منتشر بجميع أنحاء الجمهورية وفق المعلومات التي وصلتني ...
> حفظكم الله من كل سوء


خبر مؤسف ومحزن فعلا يا أستاذ ابراهيم 
ونتيجة متوقعة من النظام القذر اللى رحل عنا والحمد لله
وهذا الرجل الموبوء وزير الداخلية الذى لا ينتمى أى حرف من اسمه " العادلى " إلى أى معنى شريف..سوء كان العَدل..أو العِدل..أو المعدول..أليست هذه خطتة السفاحة يا سيدى عندما فتح السجون ..وأعطى للمساجين الأسلحة..وهرب ضباطة وأوعزهم على الفساد والبطش بالمواطنين..؟!
من فعلها غيره..؟!
هل هى غلطة المواطن الذى يبتاع اليوم سلاح رخيص..يا بلاش..ربما دافع به عن نفسه ضد غزوات المجرمين من الداخلية والبلطجية السايبين عليه؟
حضرتك تلوم من ؟
من المخطأ من وجهة نظرك ؟
أنا متأكدة أن البائعين من الفسدة والمأجورين كذلك وغرضهم نشر الفوضى..والتشكيك فيما آلت إليه الأمور..
وللأسف برغم كون الأمر حقيقة واقعة إلا أنها نتيجة طبيغية فى غياب الأمن الحالى وشيوع الفوضى..والبلد معذورة..ولكن هذا لا يجعلنا نربط أى نجاح للتغيير الذى حدث فى مصر بهذا الخبر..أليس كذلك؟
لابد وأن الأمور ستأخذ وقتا لتستقيم يا أستاذ ابراهيم ؟
وأنا لو فى موضعك ورأيت مثل هذه الأمور أو عرفتها وتأكدت منها من بعيد أو قريب ولو عن طريق السمع لقمت بالإبلاغ الفورى عن هؤلاء المجرمون وتدخلت مباشرة لو اقتضى الأمر وأعدت حق الدولة من سلاح وعتاد لها..ويردع من تسول له نفسه ترويع الآمنين والقيام بأى تعديات..
تحياتى لك..
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الشفافية والأمانة ومصلحة البلد تحتم عليا يا أستاذ ابراهيم انى ماضللش العدالة وأبلغ عنك..
> ادينى عنوانك من فضلك ؟


ههههههههههههههههههههه
جت عندي والدنيا هاتقف يعني ...
أولاً : كنت بأدافع عن مالي وعرضي ومال وعرض غيري ودي كانت مهمتنا إللي واقفين عشانها بنحرس الشوارع .
ثانياً : لو كان تم تحقيق شفاف تماماً ، كُنت هآخد براءة برضه وعلى أسوأ تقدير حكم مع إيقاف التنفيذ ...
ثالثاً : وده الأهم الكوابيس إللي عشتها والإحساس إللي حسيت بيه وإللي فيه بقايا منه لغاية دلوقت أسوأ من أى محاكمة كانت ممكن تتعمل ، مع أني إستفتيت شيخ وأفتى أنه لايلزم أن أصوم شهرين متتاليين لأني عملت خير مش شر ...
عنواني وكل إللي تحتاجيه هأبعته في رسالة شخصية وبعدين أفتكري أني مسنود جامد جداً جداً ... عارفة من مين ... الله سبحانه وتعالى ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> خبر مؤسف ومحزن فعلا يا أستاذ ابراهيم 
> ونتيجة متوقعة من النظام القذر اللى رحل عنا والحمد لله
> وهذا الرجل الموبوء وزير الداخلية الذى لا ينتمى أى حرف من اسمه " العادلى " إلى أى معنى شريف..سوء كان العَدل..أو العِدل..أو المعدول..أليست هذه خطتة السفاحة يا سيدى عندما فتح السجون ..وأعطى للمساجين الأسلحة..وهرب ضباطة وأوعزهم على الفساد والبطش بالمواطنين..؟!
> من فعلها غيره..؟!
> هل هى غلطة المواطن الذى يبتاع اليوم سلاح رخيص..يا بلاش..ربما دافع به عن نفسه ضد غزوات المجرمين من الداخلية والبلطجية السايبين عليه؟
> حضرتك تلوم من ؟
> من المخطأ من وجهة نظرك ؟
> أنا متأكدة أن البائعين من الفسدة والمأجورين كذلك وغرضهم نشر الفوضى..والتشكيك فيما آلت إليه الأمور..
> وللأسف برغم كون الأمر حقيقة واقعة إلا أنها نتيجة طبيغية فى غياب الأمن الحالى وشيوع الفوضى..والبلد معذورة..ولكن هذا لا يجعلنا نربط أى نجاح للتغيير الذى حدث فى مصر بهذا الخبر..أليس كذلك؟
> ...


أختي العزيزة اليمامة
بعيداً عن مسألة السجون وكل ماتحدثت به هناك أمور أخرى حدثت ...

- الأقسام التي تم حرقها وسرقة السلاح من جنودها وضباطها ونهب السلحليك فيها ، ومن الضباط الذين تم تركيعهم ثم ذبحهم راكعين .
- الضباط وجنود الأمن المركزي الذين تم قتلهم في الشوارع وسرقة أسلحتهم وسيارات الشرطة التي حُرقت وتم نهب الأسلحة من جنودها وضباطها والكثير من الأمور الأخرى التي أدت لإنتشار أسلحة مسروقة بيد من لايعلم نيتهم إلا الله ...
ربنا يحفظنا من كل شر
 :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> أستاذ حمادو
> طبيعتي العادية عدم العنف في البداية ، لأني لو أن الغضب تمكن مني أو أن إللي قدامي أجبرني على العنف بأكره نفسي بعدها ...
> 
> يوم الأحد 30 يناير مابين الساعة الثانية والثالثة صباحاً تقريباً قُمت لأول مرة في حياتي بالقتل وكان إحساس في منتهى البشاعة مازلت أعاني منه حتى الآن ، والحكاية إني كنت واقف مع اللجان الشعبية زي أى واحد في الشارع الذي أسكن به وفوجئنا بمجموعة كبيرة من البلطجية قاموا بترويع الجميع وكان معهم أسلحة بيضاء وسنج وكان مع أحدهم سلاح ناري تبين بعد ذلك أنه مسدس صوت ، كانت خطتهم تكسير المحلات ونهبها وبعضهم حاول دخول منزل بقصد التهجم عليه وسرقته والله أعلم بما كان بنيتهم ، وحدث أن كثير من مجموعة الحماية من الشباب الصغير إرتبكوا جداً لأن البلطجية كانوا منظمين جداً ، وعاملين حسابهم على موضوع اللجان الشعبية دي ، ماحدث أنني أصبت من توهمت أنه يملك سلاح ناري إصابة مباشرة ومات على الفور ، ثم أطقت على واحد آخر قاصداً قلبه لكن الرصاصة أصابته في أعلى البطن وتم نقله للمستشفى في حالة خطيرة وكان سبب إطلاقي عليه أنه كاد يضرب أحد شباب اللجان الشعبية بما يحملة وكانت سنجة (كان قريب مني والشاب على الأرض يزحف محاولاً الهرب) ... 
> شهد الجميع أنني لم أكن موجود وتغاضى رئيس المباحث عن مقارنة الطلقات بأجسادهم بطلقات المسدس المرخص الذي أملكه أو فتح تحقيق في ذلك ، وقيدت ضد مجهول ضمن أعمال البلطجة التي أنتشرت بهذا الوقت ... 
> ولتعلم أن المدينة التي أعيش فيها تعد إن لم تكن فعلاً من أقل المدن التي حدثت بها أحداث شغب أو بلطجة أو حتى تظاهرات ، ولم يحدث تهجم على مجمع وزارة الداخلية ، بل أن الأهالي إلتفوا حوله لحمايته ببداية الأحداث ...
> ماكان ومازال يحدث يفوق الوصف وربنا يسترها في إللي جاي ...
> دمت بخير


أستاذ إبراهيم

أظن انى لو كنت فى مكان حضرتك كنت دافعت عن نفسى بنفس الطريقة
ربنا يستر فى اللى جاي إن شاء الله ونشوف الآثار الإيجابية...ولو أن الصورة دي قلقانى الحقيقة

طيب دا وزير الخارجية الألماني وبيعمل جولة فى ميدان التحرير النهاردة ووعد بمساندة الديموقراطية فى مصر الخ الخ
بيعمل ايه بأه مايكل منير جنبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

الحياة في مصر بدون شرطة أصبحت تقرف، الفوضى و العشوائية تنتشر في أماكن كثيرة

أتمنى من الله عودتهم لأعمالهم مرة أخرى..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أستاذ إبراهيم
> 
> أظن انى لو كنت فى مكان حضرتك كنت دافعت عن نفسى بنفس الطريقة
> ربنا يستر فى اللى جاي إن شاء الله ونشوف الآثار الإيجابية...ولو أن الصورة دي قلقانى الحقيقة
> 
> طيب دا وزير الخارجية الألماني وبيعمل جولة فى ميدان التحرير النهاردة ووعد بمساندة الديموقراطية فى مصر الخ الخ
> بيعمل ايه بأه مايكل منير جنبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ما الذي يمنعُ المرءَ إذا عَلِمَ الحقَّ أنْ يَتَّبِعَهُ ويُرشد إليه ؟ 
وما الذي يمنعُ الإنسانَ إذا عَلِمَ معلومًا من الخيرِ ، أنْ يأتيَ به في حياتِهِ فِعلا للخيرِ وإجتنابًا للشرِّ؟!


--------------------------
أَرَى خَلَلَ الرَّمادِ وَمِيضَ نَارٍ 
ويُوشِكُ أَنْ يكُونَ له ضِرامُ
فإِنَّ النَّارَ بالعُودَيْنِ تُذْكَى 
وإِنَّ الحَرْبَ أَوَّلُها كَلامُ
وإِنْ لَمْ يُطْفِهَا عُقَلاءُ قَوْمٍ 
يكونُ وقودَهًا جُثَثٌ وهامُ

----------


## the_chemist

> *اختى العزيزة هنوه*  
> *حضرتك اصلا لو عرفتى معنى كلماته فىاى خطاب*  
> *انتى كده تبقى حصلتى على دكتوراه*  
> *اما لو تتبعتى مواقفه*  
> *وحللتى هذه المواقف وشاهدتى التناقضات الرهيبة والسريعه*  
> *تبقى كده ضمنتى ان التاريخ يخلدك كباحثه قدمتى للانسانية خير برهان*  
> *على وجود الانسان الاول*  
> *من الذكريات الفكاهية للقذافى*  
> *انه تزعم منظمة ارهابيه ضد مصر*  
> ...


السلام عليكم

بمناسبة هذه الذكرى يا إسكندرانى

كان إبن عمتى علي الحدود الليبية في هذا الوقت وحكى لنا ما حدث قال:

كنا نجلس بلا عمل فالحدود مع ليبيا ليس بها مشاكل وكانت الدبابات الموجودة معنا هى هالك حرب أكتوبر و والله العظيم كانت مدافعها إما معووجة أو متهالكة المهم كانت حاجة كده سد خانة

المهم فوجئنا بهجوم دبابات خارجة من مصانعها لدرجة أن دهانها بيبرق وأبلغنا القيادة فجاءت الأوامر بالتحرك وحوالى 4 : 5 طائرات تغطينا وشوية طلقات في الهوا بلا تنشين فوجئنا بأننا في طبرق والدبابات الليبية اللى بدهانها في إيدينا بعساكرها زى الفيران"

شوفت الشجاعة

ولسه في خطابه بيقول أنه حارب السادات

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طائر الشرق

*طب دلوقتى فى حاجة تجنن والله

مراسل العربية فى ليبيا بيقول ان مفيش فى طرابلس قصف جوى ولا حاجة ولا هجوم دبابات ولا نيلة كل المشكلة هو الصدام بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين

حاجة والله متخلفة بجد فينا كعرب

مش قادرين حتى نعرف او نحدد اذا كان فى مجزرة ولا مفيش


*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *طب دلوقتى فى حاجة تجنن والله
> 
> مراسل العربية فى ليبيا بيقول ان مفيش فى طرابلس قصف جوى ولا حاجة ولا هجوم دبابات ولا نيلة كل المشكلة هو الصدام بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين
> 
> حاجة والله متخلفة بجد فينا كعرب
> 
> مش قادرين حتى نعرف او نحدد اذا كان فى مجزرة ولا مفيش
> 
> 
> *


بالنسبة للمجزرة ماأقدرش أفيدك .....
أما بالنسبة للمنطقة العربية كلها ، وليس ليبيا فقط .
أستطيع أن أؤكد لك أن هناك خنزرة ...

صراصير طلعت من البلاعات يابيه وبنشوفها على القنوات العربية ...
حفظنا الله من كل سوء

----------


## اليمامة

> أختي العزيزة اليمامة
> بعيداً عن مسألة السجون وكل ماتحدثت به هناك أمور أخرى حدثت ...
> 
> - الأقسام التي تم حرقها وسرقة السلاح من جنودها وضباطها ونهب السلحليك فيها ، ومن الضباط الذين تم تركيعهم ثم ذبحهم راكعين .
> - الضباط وجنود الأمن المركزي الذين تم قتلهم في الشوارع وسرقة أسلحتهم وسيارات الشرطة التي حُرقت وتم نهب الأسلحة من جنودها وضباطها والكثير من الأمور الأخرى التي أدت لإنتشار أسلحة مسروقة بيد من لايعلم نيتهم إلا الله ...
> ربنا يحفظنا من كل شر


مساء الفل يا أستاذ إبراهيم
اسمحلى..أتكلم..
ماكانش من الطبيعى أبدا يا أستاذ ابراهيم إن كل المواطنيين فى مصر هايطلعوا شرفاء..لازم فيه نسبة مسجلين خطر ومجرمين وناس بتفرح فى الزفة من الجماعة إياهم بتوع اللامبدأ..وحمل وشيل واسرق..هل دى علامة على الشعب المصرى كله كدا أو وحده كدا واللا دا شىء موجود ومتوقع ووارد وأسوأ بيحصل فى كل الشعوب ؟..وبعدين أى ثورة وأى هرج وأى مرح بيحصل فيه كدا..من الطبيعى جدا..
شوف حضرتك أنا لو خرجت من الفصل ثانية واحدة لأى سبب من الأسباب برجع ألاقى نسبة فوضى من طالبة أو اتنين..ودول اللى بحاول أقومهم..والباقى ملتزم بنسب جيدة..
يعنى قصدى أقولك اللى حصل وارد..ولكنه من قلته وانه لا يقارن بروهة النتائج لم يذكر وفعلا أنا تقريبا أول مرة أعرف الكلام اللى حضرتك بتقوله دا..ومع ذلك متقبلاه بشكل موضوعى..ودا لا يقارن باللى عمله النظام والداخلية فى الشعب..وخاصة موقعة الجمال والحمير والبغال..ههههههههه..منهم لله..
أنا عايزة أقول مع احترامى الكامل لوجهة نظرك إن أى خساير وفوضى وتعديات موجودة لا تقارن بالمعجزة اللى حصلت فى مصر..ولا تقاس عليها..وشوية حوداث رصدت حتى لو سجلت نسب أعلى من أى فترة فى تاريخ البلد لا تقارن بالوضع اللى حصل..بالتغيير..وخاصة ان وضع البلد كان غير آمن ..فالنسب العالية من الطبيعى تحصل وليس ناتجة عن مؤشر خطأ حصل فى الظروف الطبيعية...ولا ثمثل هذه الحوادث أغلبية الشعب المصرى على الإطلاق..فى غياب الأمن لازم هايحصل فوضى وتعديات من فئات معينة..لازم..وإلا احنا بقى عايشين فى الجنة ومجتمع ماحصلشى على مستوى العالم كله..
النظر بعين العقل للموقف يأكد فعلا على إن الشعب دا والشباب دول بالخصوص فى عمر الثورة التى لا تتجاوز الثمانية عشر يوم بينوا للعالم كله حضارة السبع آلاف سنة..فعلا والله وموش مبالغة منى..بس احنا بجد نشوف كويس..
اللى حصل معجزة بكل المقاييس ..معجزة حقيقية عمرنا ما كنا نحلم بيها فى أجمل أحلامنا..ليه بجد عايزين مصر ترجع زى الأول..أى وضع دلوقتى أحسن من زمان..كل مشكلتنا اننا موش قادرين نتحمل الفترة الإنتقالية اللى هاتشهد مخاوف وقلق وعصبية واستنتاجات وممكن تربصات ومشكلات وحالات من الوهم واليقين..الضحك والبكاء..ودا لأن الحدث كبير..كبير..أكبر من قدرتنا على الإستيعاب فى وقت محدود..وخاصة اننا بدأنا نحس انها بلدنا فعلا..واننا بنصنعها وانها مسئوليتنا ولازم هانقلق عليها وهنخاف وهانحبها لأننا عايزين نعملها صح..لازم نتحمل بعض ..ولا نخون..ولا نتهم..لأن دى أمور طبيعية..حالة الحراك الفكرى الفظيعة دى..والنقاش والفضفضة والآراء اللى ممكن تتعارض بين يوم وليلة للشخص نفسه..كل دا طبيعى..بس احنا نستحمل شوية..ونؤمن ان الثورة دى عظيمة فعلا وبتاعة المصريين وحدهم..الشرفاء والمخلصين وموش بتاعة لا أمريكا ولا اسرائيل ولا ألمانيا ولا أى حد..احنا موش بالسذاجة دى..وموش هانسمح لحد يغرر بينا ..والرهان الحقيقى على الشعب والشباب..عندهم وعى شديد وكافى لبقاء فتيل الثورة مشتعل..وموش هايسمحوا بالرجوع للوراء..وأنا مؤمنة بقدرتهم على صيانة الثورة ومطمنة ..ومطمنة فى رعاية القوات المسلحة المصرية العظيمة وموش ممكن هايسمحوا بأى تعديات علينا ولا تدخلات خارجية ..وكل المطلوب حاجات هانحلها داخليا وفى نطاقنا وعلى رأسها إلغاء كل أفراد النظام القديم..وعلى رأسهم رئيس الوزرا..والمسألة دلوقتى موش مسألة طلبات اضطرارية وتجبرية وملهاش لازمة وان الشباب دا بيبالغ وطماع..المسألة مسألة ثقة..المسألة مسألة شعب عانى ومحتاج يستريح معنويا ودا حقه..وخاصة ان المسألة كلها معنوية بالفعل ومن بداية الثورة..عايزين يضمنوا ان الجدية وان المطالب تتحقق وموش مجرد شكليات وترقيع وخلاص..
لازم الدفع يستمر وتحقيق مطالب الناس تتنفذ وسهل جدا تنفيذها على فكرة ولكن بالهدوء..والهدوء دا موش هايحصل إلا لو الشعب اطمئن واستريح نفسيا وحس ان مفيش ديول للنظام القديم وان الوجوه جديدة تماما وموثوق فيها..
أى حد هيتهاون لازم يتشال ووزير الداخلية لازم يتغير لأنه لغاية دلوقتى على ما يبدو لسه موش مدرك الشرطة عملت ايه فى الناس وانه مازال متقولب بالقالب القديم..وموقف الناس من الشرطة ازاى..
مصر ان شاء الله هاتبقى أحلى يا أستاذ ابراهيم..من نفسنا احنا..بينا..لو احنا فعلا بقينا عايزين كدا..وبندفع فى بعض..مصر عمرها ما هاتكون أسوأ  من اللى فات ومر علينا..ياريت نمسك بعض كويس..مصر بقت بتاعتنا يا أستاذ ابراهيم..والجيش المصرى يستحق منا كل تقدير وثقة ودفع..
بجد أنا نفسى أسمع تخوفات حضرتك الحقيقية..ايه اللى قالقك بالضبط..هل هو رفضك للتغيير نفسه ومحاولة البقاء فى الوضع الآمن القديم لأن اللى جاى مانعرفوش..وفى علم الغيب..وبنعيش نزف مستمر من أعصابنا على بلدنا..ولحظات قلق مستمرة..؟
ودى طبيعة الفترة الإنتقالية وأنا شايفاه جو برغم كل سلبياته اللى بترصدوها آمن ودافىء ومتماسك..هوا أنا للدرجة دى غلطانة أو مغيبة ؟!
أشكرك 
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> محدش فهم القذافى ده الا السادات الله يرحمه 
> 
> كانت كلمة الشهيرة 
> 
> الواد المجنون بتاع ليبيا  
> 
> انت تعرف انه فى حرب اكتوبر 73 كان له 50 طائرة ميراج  فى مصر 
> 
> ...


يا سلام
بقى كان عايزهم ياخدوا رأيه
ده على إعتبار إيه يعنى
لما الراجل طالع يقول جيشى مش مدرب يتعامل
كان هايقول إيه على خطة حرب أكتوبر
ربنا يحميه لشبابه

----------


## اسكندرانى

> معلومة لمن يهمه الأمر
> وصل ثمن المسدس من مسدسات الشرطة المسروقة لمبلغ 500 جنية فقط ، أما الرشاش الآلي فثمنه مرتفع ويصل لـ 1500 جنية فقط برضه ، وهذا منتشر بجميع أنحاء الجمهورية وفق المعلومات التي وصلتني ...
> حفظكم الله من كل سوء


*اؤكد هذه المعلومه من الاستاذ ابراهيم 

وانا شخصيا اتعرض على هذه الاسعار  ورفضتها لان عندى ثقة  اخلاق الشعب 

لكن طلعت عايش فى الاحلام 

بفكر جديا انى اشترى طبنجه 

اليوم  فى الاسكندرية  تهجم احد البلطجية على سيدة فى شقتها اغتصبها وقتلها 

تم القبض عليه للاسف بعد الحادث وهو نازل من العمارة 

قامت معركة بين الناس 

فريق يرى تسليمة للشرطه (الغير موجوده اصلا ) 
وفريق يرى قتله وتطبيق حكم الشرع فيه فورا (السلفيه )


معلومة اخرى من الاسكندرية 

قائد المنطقة الشماليه قام باستدعاء المحافظ عادل لبيب

قدم بعدها المحافظ استقالته 
*

----------


## فراشة

*إيه اللى انا باقراه دا؟؟*
*هي الأحداث دي لسه بتحصل؟*
*فين الصورة الوردية إللى بنحلم بها؟*
*أ . إبراهيم إللى بتحكيه فعلا صعب على النفس* 
*لكن أعتقد ماكنش قدامك حل تاني*
*فين الشرطه ؟ إحنا رايحين على فين؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *اؤكد هذه المعلومه من الاستاذ ابراهيم 
> 
> وانا شخصيا اتعرض على هذه الاسعار  ورفضتها لان عندى ثقة  اخلاق الشعب 
> 
> لكن طلعت عايش فى الاحلام 
> 
> بفكر جديا انى اشترى طبنجه 
> 
> اليوم  فى الاسكندرية  تهجم احد البلطجية على سيدة فى شقتها اغتصبها وقتلها 
> ...


أخي الحبيب إسكندراني
أؤيد أن تمتلك طبنجه هذه الأيام حيث أن الحاجة لإمتلاك سلاح ناري أصبحت كبيرة للغاية ، للدفاع عن النفس والعرض والأهل والمال ، ويجب أن تمتلك مع السلاح كمية كبيرة من الذخيرة وخزنة السلاح الإضافية أيضاً ..... 
ويمكنك تسليم السلاح بعد أن تهدأ الأمور بمشيئة الله ، وأظن أنها لن تهدأ ولن يعود الأمن الذي كُنا نعيشه لفترة لن تكون قصيرة ... 
وأنصحك بعدم إظهار هذا السلاح إلا للضرورة القصوى ....
ربنا يحفظك ويحفظ أهلنا كلهم ويحفظ المصريين من كل شر

تعرف ياأستاذ نادر ... 
بعد أحداث كتيرة حدثت ولقطات قامت بعرضها القنوات الفضائية عن الفوضى مثل سرقة كارفور وأركاديا وبعض البنوك والمحال الكبيرة ، وغيرها من لقطات الفوضى ، شعرت بإحساس غريب قوي ، وهو أننا وحشين قوي ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *إيه اللى انا باقراه دا؟؟*
> *هي الأحداث دي لسه بتحصل؟*
> *فين الصورة الوردية إللى بنحلم بها؟*
> *أ . إبراهيم إللى بتحكيه فعلا صعب على النفس* 
> *لكن أعتقد ماكنش قدامك حل تاني*
> *فين الشرطه ؟ إحنا رايحين على فين؟؟؟؟؟؟*


أختي العزيزة فراشة
الأحداث داخل المدينة التي أعيش فيها اصبحت أهدأ والأخطار أقل ، لكن المشكلة في الطرق بين المدن وبعضها ، ففي القاهرة والجيزة مثلاً ممكن السيارة تسير 100 كم داخل العمار ، أما بالأقاليم فيوجد بين المدن وبعضها طرق لايكون بها عمار ، ويوجد بها قطاع طرق لفرض الإتاوات وغيرها في حالة وجود بنت جميلة مثلاً بالسيارة ، وذلك تحت مسمى اللجان الشعبية أو تحت أى مسمى ، ولديهم أساليب متعددة لإيقاف السيارات في حالة أنهم لم يأخذوا شكل اللجان الشعبية الرسمية التي تغلق الطرق بمداخل المدن بشكل رسمي ، لكن في المسافة بين المدن وبعضها وتكون هذه المسافات كبيرة خارج العمار (بين مدينتي التي اعيش فيها ومدينة الإسماعيلية 80 كم معظمها خارج العمار والذهاب للإسماعيلية ليلاً يعد مخاطرة كبيرة جداً ولا يُنصح بإصطحاب نساء أو بنات صغيرات من سن 10 سنوات ومافوق ذلك أو إصطحاب أطفال ) وقطاع الطرق لديهم طرق غريبة لإيقاف السيارات وقد قرأت على الفيسبوك تحذير من سيدة تقول أنه في حالة تعرض أى سيارة لإلقاء البيض على زجاح السيارة الأمامي لاتقوموا أبداً بتشغيل المساحات لأنها ستجعل البيض ينتشر على الزجاج ويمنع الرؤية تماماً ، فيضطر قائد أو قائدة السيارة الركن على جنب لمسح الزجاج وهنا يحدث الهجوم ، ونَصَحتْ بعدم التوقف حتى يتم الإبتعاد التام عن منطقة رمي البيض ثم النزول لمسح الزجاج بمكان آمن ..

أما الشرطة أختي العزيزة فقد تم إذلالهم ونفسهم إتكسرت ، والجديد بقى إن ضباط الصف والجنود (الشاويشيه - الصولات - أمناء الشرطة) يقومون الآن بمظاهرات لرفع أجورهم ويهاجمون أقسام الشرطة والمحال التجارية ولديهم أسلحة وهذا لم يحدث بمدينتي ولكني سمعت عنه فقط ...
وربنا يسترها في إللي جاى ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مساء الفل يا أستاذ إبراهيم
> اسمحلى..أتكلم..
> ماكانش من الطبيعى أبدا يا أستاذ ابراهيم إن كل المواطنيين فى مصر هايطلعوا شرفاء..لازم فيه نسبة مسجلين خطر ومجرمين وناس بتفرح فى الزفة من الجماعة إياهم بتوع اللامبدأ..وحمل وشيل واسرق..هل دى علامة على الشعب المصرى كله كدا أو وحده كدا واللا دا شىء موجود ومتوقع ووارد وأسوأ بيحصل فى كل الشعوب ؟..وبعدين أى ثورة وأى هرج وأى مرح بيحصل فيه كدا..من الطبيعى جدا..
> شوف حضرتك أنا لو خرجت من الفصل ثانية واحدة لأى سبب من الأسباب برجع ألاقى نسبة فوضى من طالبة أو اتنين..ودول اللى بحاول أقومهم..والباقى ملتزم بنسب جيدة..
> يعنى قصدى أقولك اللى حصل وارد..ولكنه من قلته وانه لا يقارن بروهة النتائج لم يذكر وفعلا أنا تقريبا أول مرة أعرف الكلام اللى حضرتك بتقوله دا..ومع ذلك متقبلاه بشكل موضوعى..ودا لا يقارن باللى عمله النظام والداخلية فى الشعب..وخاصة موقعة الجمال والحمير والبغال..ههههههههه..منهم لله..
> أنا عايزة أقول مع احترامى الكامل لوجهة نظرك إن أى خساير وفوضى وتعديات موجودة لا تقارن بالمعجزة اللى حصلت فى مصر..ولا تقاس عليها..وشوية حوداث رصدت حتى لو سجلت نسب أعلى من أى فترة فى تاريخ البلد لا تقارن بالوضع اللى حصل..بالتغيير..وخاصة ان وضع البلد كان غير آمن ..فالنسب العالية من الطبيعى تحصل وليس ناتجة عن مؤشر خطأ حصل فى الظروف الطبيعية...ولا ثمثل هذه الحوادث أغلبية الشعب المصرى على الإطلاق..فى غياب الأمن لازم هايحصل فوضى وتعديات من فئات معينة..لازم..وإلا احنا بقى عايشين فى الجنة ومجتمع ماحصلشى على مستوى العالم كله..
> النظر بعين العقل للموقف يأكد فعلا على إن الشعب دا والشباب دول بالخصوص فى عمر الثورة التى لا تتجاوز الثمانية عشر يوم بينوا للعالم كله حضارة السبع آلاف سنة..فعلا والله وموش مبالغة منى..بس احنا بجد نشوف كويس..
> اللى حصل معجزة بكل المقاييس ..معجزة حقيقية عمرنا ما كنا نحلم بيها فى أجمل أحلامنا..ليه بجد عايزين مصر ترجع زى الأول..أى وضع دلوقتى أحسن من زمان..كل مشكلتنا اننا موش قادرين نتحمل الفترة الإنتقالية اللى هاتشهد مخاوف وقلق وعصبية واستنتاجات وممكن تربصات ومشكلات وحالات من الوهم واليقين..الضحك والبكاء..ودا لأن الحدث كبير..كبير..أكبر من قدرتنا على الإستيعاب فى وقت محدود..وخاصة اننا بدأنا نحس انها بلدنا فعلا..واننا بنصنعها وانها مسئوليتنا ولازم هانقلق عليها وهنخاف وهانحبها لأننا عايزين نعملها صح..لازم نتحمل بعض ..ولا نخون..ولا نتهم..لأن دى أمور طبيعية..حالة الحراك الفكرى الفظيعة دى..والنقاش والفضفضة والآراء اللى ممكن تتعارض بين يوم وليلة للشخص نفسه..كل دا طبيعى..بس احنا نستحمل شوية..ونؤمن ان الثورة دى عظيمة فعلا وبتاعة المصريين وحدهم..الشرفاء والمخلصين وموش بتاعة لا أمريكا ولا اسرائيل ولا ألمانيا ولا أى حد..احنا موش بالسذاجة دى..وموش هانسمح لحد يغرر بينا ..والرهان الحقيقى على الشعب والشباب..عندهم وعى شديد وكافى لبقاء فتيل الثورة مشتعل..وموش هايسمحوا بالرجوع للوراء..وأنا مؤمنة بقدرتهم على صيانة الثورة ومطمنة ..ومطمنة فى رعاية القوات المسلحة المصرية العظيمة وموش ممكن هايسمحوا بأى تعديات علينا ولا تدخلات خارجية ..وكل المطلوب حاجات هانحلها داخليا وفى نطاقنا وعلى رأسها إلغاء كل أفراد النظام القديم..وعلى رأسهم رئيس الوزرا..والمسألة دلوقتى موش مسألة طلبات اضطرارية وتجبرية وملهاش لازمة وان الشباب دا بيبالغ وطماع..المسألة مسألة ثقة..المسألة مسألة شعب عانى ومحتاج يستريح معنويا ودا حقه..وخاصة ان المسألة كلها معنوية بالفعل ومن بداية الثورة..عايزين يضمنوا ان الجدية وان المطالب تتحقق وموش مجرد شكليات وترقيع وخلاص..
> لازم الدفع يستمر وتحقيق مطالب الناس تتنفذ وسهل جدا تنفيذها على فكرة ولكن بالهدوء..والهدوء دا موش هايحصل إلا لو الشعب اطمئن واستريح نفسيا وحس ان مفيش ديول للنظام القديم وان الوجوه جديدة تماما وموثوق فيها..
> ...


أنا معاكى يا ندى في كل كلامك
وبجد الكل مستعد يستحمل أى حاجه قصاد اللى وصلناله
لكن المشكله يا ندى إننا صدقنا إن بعد الثوره الشعب هايبقا مثالى
وانتظرنا المثاليه دى 
لكن الشعب هوا هوا والأخلاق هى هى 
وعلشان كده لما بنسمع عن حادث ما ... بننصدم
إحنا محتاجين حكومه صح في أسرع وقت 
بالرغم من احترامى للدكتور أحمد شفيق وبالرغم من إنى نفسي يكمل لكن مش عاوزه حد نحمله أسباب 
عايزه حكومه جديده الشعب يحبها ويثق في كلامها
حكومه تسن قوانين صعبه من أبسط ذنب لأبشع جريمه ومن أقل شخص لأكبر راس علشان الناس تخاف 
وبكده ممكن تصلح كتير من أحوال البلد والشعب.
كلنا خايفين يا ندى ... بس خايفين على حلمنا اللى قدام عينينا طول الوقت خايفين مايتحققش
ياااااااااااارب لا تول علينا من لا يخافك
واصلح أمورنا يارب العالمين

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *اؤكد هذه المعلومه من الاستاذ ابراهيم 
> 
> وانا شخصيا اتعرض على هذه الاسعار  ورفضتها لان عندى ثقة  اخلاق الشعب 
> 
> لكن طلعت عايش فى الاحلام 
> 
> بفكر جديا انى اشترى طبنجه 
> 
> اليوم  فى الاسكندرية  تهجم احد البلطجية على سيدة فى شقتها اغتصبها وقتلها 
> ...



المحافظ قدم استقالته  :xmas 41: 
دا فعلا مصر اتغيرت




بس عملوا ايه في البلطجى يا أ/نادر؟؟؟؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

حد شافو فى شبرا ؟



والله احنا شعب مسخره  :xmas 15:

----------


## اليمامة

> أنا معاكى يا ندى في كل كلامك
> وبجد الكل مستعد يستحمل أى حاجه قصاد اللى وصلناله
> لكن المشكله يا ندى إننا صدقنا إن بعد الثوره الشعب هايبقا مثالى
> وانتظرنا المثاليه دى 
> لكن الشعب هوا هوا والأخلاق هى هى 
> وعلشان كده لما بنسمع عن حادث ما ... بننصدم
> إحنا محتاجين حكومه صح في أسرع وقت 
> بالرغم من احترامى للدكتور أحمد شفيق وبالرغم من إنى نفسي يكمل لكن مش عاوزه حد نحمله أسباب 
> عايزه حكومه جديده الشعب يحبها ويثق في كلامها
> ...


الشعب هايكون مثالى ازاى بس يا إيمان؟
دا مطلب موش صحيح ولا منطقى..
المشكلة هنا..فى توقعاتنا..
اننا مستنيين اللى هايحكمنا..الشخص البطل المنقذ..دا موش صح..
والشعب فى أحسن الظروف موش هايبقى مثالى..
يا جماعة احنا كدا عاملين بالضبط زى محدثين النعمة..
الدنيا بتتغير شوية بشوية..وهاتتغير بشكل تقدمى..
موش على طريقة المنقذ الأوحد..يعنى فرعون تانى هانركز عليه ونقدسه وبعدين يعيث فينا فساد ونصدم..
احنا لو كنا منطقين..بل وعادليين..وحطينا سقف توقعات وطموحات نابعة من واقع الحالة هانستريح وهانتحمل..
الخوف والقلق فعلا شىء صحى ومطلوب وبيبقى دافع لعمل الاحسن..وأنا شايفة اننا كلنا فى الحالة العسيرة دى..
احنا دلوقتى بنبنى البلد بدستور قوى..فيه إصلاح سياسى بيحصل وبيوزايه إجتماعى زى مانا شايفة..والفساد والإجرام لسه شغال ..بيلحق نفسه ينهب ويشيل ويعبى..ولكنه حلو وجميل..بيكشف نفسه..اللى بيحصل تساقط وكشف صريح للصورة الوحشة..
وبيتقبض عليهم كمان..والناس بتتلم أكتر مع بعضها..وآدى محافظ اسكندرية استقال..ودى عمرها ماكنت هتحصل..السؤال..هل اللى بيحصل فعلا متساب كدا..والكل بيسرق وبينهب والدنيا غابة..وماحدش بيتحاسب ؟
طيب اكتبوا تظلم بقى يرجع حسنى مبارك تانى يحققلكوا الأمن والأمان؟
فى الطغيان المريع كنا ساكتين وراضيين..وفى الكشف والتصريح والتقويم موش عاجبنا..وبقينا وحشين..
فيه ناس هاتدفع التمن طبعا من حياتهم وممتلكاتهم لغاية لما البلد تتغير..
ياريت بجد احنا بس مانفهمش الدنيا وردى بعقل الطفل البرىء..وبعدين نقوم مصدومين..ونقول ديمقراطية وحرية وكلام نظرى...عايزين نقوله بشكل احنا فاهمينه..ومتصورينه على وضعنا..المسألة موش قص ولزق..فيه ممارسة هاتحصل..والناس هايعلموا نفسهم بنفسهم بدون معلم لما الآلية تدور..
أنا لا بقلل من الوضع ولا بضخم منه..أنا شايفاه واقعى..وعارفة ان طبع الناس كويس..بشكل عام..ومتحملة أسوأ الأخبار والحوادث فى غياب الأمن النسبى..لأنه لازم فيه ناس هاتستغل الحالة..
وملحوظة كدا صغيرة على الهامش..اللى بيسرقوا دول..من العشوائيات والمسجلين وغيرهم..هل لأنهم مجرمين..واللا لأنهم فقرا..ولأنهم ضحايا النظام الراحل..من فقر وضرب وتعذيب واهانة..
جميل أوى اننا نتصور اننا هانكون مثاليين وكان فينا ناس اتعاملت كدا..طب ازاى الشعب متوقعين فيه مثالية مطلقة والنظام نفسه كان فاسد..غير منطقى..ومفيش معادل موضوعى خالص..
الطبيعى ان النظام هايتغير للأحسن..يظبط الأمور..الناس هاتبدأ تطمن وتتغير ويحكم الأمن قبضته على البلطجية اللى سيبوهم علينا وغيرهم من المستغلين..
أنا كمان خايفة زيكم على فكرة..وعندى نبابيت فى البيت بعدد أفراد الأسرة..حتى ولادى الأطفال..هههههه
ادعو لمصر..وتماسكوا..امسكوا جامد فى بعض..ودافعوا عن بعض..وحطوا الأوضاع فى نصابها..وبلغوا فورا عن الفساد..وماتسبوش الشرور بينا تدمرنا..حطوها فى قمقم..احنا..كلنا..اللى هانعمل مصر الجديدة..
أنا خايفة زيى زيكم لأن لسه فيه غموض وضباب..لكن مطمنة وواثقة فى عدل ربنا..وفى الجيش..وفى الشعب المصرى..ووعى الثورة دى..

----------


## اليمامة

> حد شافو فى شبرا ؟
> 
> 
> 
> والله احنا شعب مسخره


ههههههههههههه
نفسى يعمل قناة للكوميديا الهبلة..ويشتغل فيها لوحده..القذ..اف..ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا شوفت فيديو دلوقتي زي الزفت بجد
مدير امن دمنهور واقف وسط عساكره وظباطه 
وعمال يقولهم ولا يهمكوا ومتصدقوش ان حد من الداخلية اتقبض عليه كلها اشاعات 
وكل اللي غلط هيتحساب واهم قعدوا كام يوم من غيرنا اتبهدلوا 
واللي يمد إيده على سيده لازم يتضرب بالجزمة 
واحنا اسيادهم واحنا اللي حاميينهم 
وكلام اخر قلة أدب فعلا 
انا مش هعرف احط الفيديو عشان بيقول فيه لفظ قذر فعلا 
انا اتخنقت واتقرفت حقيقي جاتهم القرف

----------


## طائر الشرق

*دا كلب هو واللى حواليه يا سارة

هو نسى لما جرى هو و العيال بتوعه زى الغنم

واضح اصلا من شكله فى الفيديو انه ضار ب حاجة ولا شارب زفت عليه وعلى دماغه

قوليله يا سعادة مدير القمل  من غيركم حمينا انفسنا وبيكم باظت البلد 

فرجاء من سيادة مدير القمل اغلاق فمه بدل ما حد يقفلهلوله بجزمته اللى فوقه وفوق قملته

انا دورت على الفيديو وباحاول ادور على اى موضع رسمى للقوات المسلحة ابعته بيه ليهم عشان يعرفوا انه شخص زبالة و يتعاملوا معاه

وياريت اللى يقدر يلاقى صفحة للشكاوى دى يبعتها عشان نبعت جميعا اى تجاوز من شوية القمل دول  ويتم التعامل معاهم

ولو على اللى بيخاف فياريت السيد مدير القمل يبقى راجل وبحبوح فى الكلام ويقول اللى قاله دا للمجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة عشان يعرفوا ان تركهم لاقسام الشرطة كان مدبر مش زى ماكانوا بيقولو ان الاهالى هى اللى هجمت عليهم

ياريت بس حد يشوف موضوع الصفحة اللى نبعت فيها شكاوى دى
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا يا هيثم بدور دلوقتي على اي موقع اقدر ابعت فيه الفيديو القذر ده
بس من فضلك حمل الفيديو عشان مش عاوز يحمل معايا 
تحسبا بس ..عشان حاسة انه ممكن يتشال او حاجة 
واحنا في عرض اي اثبات ضد الأندال دول لأنهم حاليا بيمحوا اي أثار لبلاويهم ..

----------


## طائر الشرق

*تم التحميل يا سارة

وبعت شكوى كمان للمجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة بس على استغاثات ليبيا وطلبت منهم كمان يعملوا قسم للشكاوى العامة عشان الشكاوى اللى زى دى

وان شاء الله  هنلاقى البقرة اللى كان بيتكلم دا بيجى يعتذر ويقول زى ما تامر قال

هم اللى صحكوا عليا
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حرام عليك يا هيثم ..ملكش دعوة بتيمو 


ايه 

















معندكش إخوات بنات ؟  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ههههههههههههه
> نفسى يعمل قناة للكوميديا الهبلة..ويشتغل فيها لوحده..القذ..اف..ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


 والله ياندى ده هو الى مسلينى اليومين دول  :: 
بس هو صحيح مين عبد الفتاح ياندى الى طلع عنينا بيه فى الخطاب كان بيقول للعشب انتو فين وقت الثوره كنتو فى بيتكو وعبد الفتاح الى ماسك بندقيته بيحارب ;d
 انا لقيتله صوره حانط بورتريه على صدره وفيه ناس تفتكرى عبد الفتاح ممكن يكون فيهم  ::  ? 
ملف مرفق 24774

----------


## طائر الشرق

*عندى والله يا سارة



























بلاش نتكلم عن تمورة بس لاحسن نجرح شعوره
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا شوفت فيديو دلوقتي زي الزفت بجد
> مدير امن دمنهور واقف وسط عساكره وظباطه 
> وعمال يقولهم ولا يهمكوا ومتصدقوش ان حد من الداخلية اتقبض عليه كلها اشاعات 
> وكل اللي غلط هيتحساب واهم قعدوا كام يوم من غيرنا اتبهدلوا 
> واللي يمد إيده على سيده لازم يتضرب بالجزمة 
> واحنا اسيادهم واحنا اللي حاميينهم 
> وكلام اخر قلة أدب فعلا 
> انا مش هعرف احط الفيديو عشان بيقول فيه لفظ قذر فعلا 
> انا اتخنقت واتقرفت حقيقي جاتهم القرف


انا الصراحه مع الى قاله يا ساره للاننا شعب همجى من بابه كده الصراحه وياريت محدش ياخد كل الكلام على نفسه الملتزم ملتزم والمحترم محترم وفنفس الوقت الشرطه مينفعش تبقى غير كده لاننا شعب الصراحه همجى من اوله كده لغايه اخره انتى واحده ملتزمه وماشيه صح محدش بيكلمك فى حاجه لان مثلا امبارح راكبين مع سواق ميكرباص وطالع كوبرى اكتوبر بالعكس 2 امناء شرطه وقفوه لانه طالع كبرى بالعكس شتمهم بامهم ولعن الى خلفوهم والناس وانا واحد منهم مسكنا السواق مرمطنا بيه الارض الصراحه وفى الاخر مكنش عاجبه وفنفس الوقت دلوقتى الشرطه هيبتها راحت وفعلا مش عارفين رايحين على فين معدل قله الادب ذاد وكل شى مش كويس زاد الاول الناس كانت بتخاف من الشرطه علشان خاطر خايفين من المجهول وضع الجيش دلوقتى بيجرا الفئه الفاسده انها تعمل اكتر من كده المخلفات بالكتير والله ولما رجعت لقيه سواق اتوبيس تانى طالع كوبرى الحلميه مخالف 
ده حاجتين شوفتهم فى يوم واحد يعنى مبالك بباقى القاهره 
انا واحد من الناس مبسوط فىفرحان ان الداخليه اخدت على عينها بس بردو الجيش مش قاعدلنا فى الشارع 
ياريت ناحد من الكلام الى يخصنا كناس محترمين وبنى ادمين ملتزمه ولو كل واحد غير من نفسه صدقينى هيتغيرو بس بلاش رشاوى وبلاش اهانه فى المعامله وقت الحاجه لكن هو مش كل ماحد يشتم ناخدها على نفسنا وخلاص انا مع كل كلمه قالها الصراحه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا مع القذافى فى موضوع للمراه حق الترشح ان كانت ذكر او انثى لان اكيد الى بيحروسوه دول اصلا ماموتش للستت باى صله خالص  :: 



احلى حاجه ان مسميهم كلهم عائشه ومبقاش عارف يميزهم من بعض سماهم عائشه 1 - عائشه 2 - عائشه 3  :: 
يمهل ولا يهمل

----------


## اليمامة

> انا الصراحه مع الى قاله يا ساره للاننا شعب همجى من بابه كده الصراحه وياريت محدش ياخد كل الكلام على نفسه الملتزم ملتزم والمحترم محترم وفنفس الوقت الشرطه مينفعش تبقى غير كده لاننا شعب الصراحه همجى من اوله كده لغايه اخره انتى واحده ملتزمه وماشيه صح محدش بيكلمك فى حاجه لان مثلا امبارح راكبين مع سواق ميكرباص وطالع كوبرى اكتوبر بالعكس 2 امناء شرطه وقفوه لانه طالع كبرى بالعكس شتمهم بامهم ولعن الى خلفوهم والناس وانا واحد منهم مسكنا السواق مرمطنا بيه الارض الصراحه وفى الاخر مكنش عاجبه وفنفس الوقت دلوقتى الشرطه هيبتها راحت وفعلا مش عارفين رايحين على فين معدل قله الادب ذاد وكل شى مش كويس زاد الاول الناس كانت بتخاف من الشرطه علشان خاطر خايفين من المجهول وضع الجيش دلوقتى بيجرا الفئه الفاسده انها تعمل اكتر من كده المخلفات بالكتير والله ولما رجعت لقيه سواق اتوبيس تانى طالع كوبرى الحلميه مخالف 
> ده حاجتين شوفتهم فى يوم واحد يعنى مبالك بباقى القاهره 
> انا واحد من الناس مبسوط فىفرحان ان الداخليه اخدت على عينها بس بردو الجيش مش قاعدلنا فى الشارع 
> ياريت ناحد من الكلام الى يخصنا كناس محترمين وبنى ادمين ملتزمه ولو كل واحد غير من نفسه صدقينى هيتغيرو بس بلاش رشاوى وبلاش اهانه فى المعامله وقت الحاجه لكن هو مش كل ماحد يشتم ناخدها على نفسنا وخلاص انا مع كل كلمه قالها الصراحه


للأسف يا زيزو فيه احتقان شديد فى الشارع واصل لدرجة العند مع أى شرطى..وفى حالة انتقامية غير مسبوقة بين الناس والشرطة نتيجة للتاريخ السىء جدا بين الناس والشرطة..وللأسف الناس سايبها نفسها تنتقم وتعمل فوضى..وربما مخططة كمان من بعضهم ومن المحرضين ..وخاصة من الغير منضبطين واللى بيتعدوا على القوانيين لتسهيل شغلتهم ولقمة عيشهم زى السواقين..لأنى لغاية دلوقتى شايفة ان معظم القصص جاية من ناحيتهم..من ناحية السائقين بالخصوص ..والناس اللى بتمارس أعمالهم فى الشارع طوالى وبالإحتكاك مع الشرطة مباشرة..وماننساش برضو ان المرور ..ضباط المرور وعساكرهم ياما بهدلوا الناسص جدا جدا فوق الوصف وعندى أمثلة الحقيقة يا زيزو زى الزفت..تعديات ورشاوى صريحة ومخالفات على الفاضى ورخص بالمقابل وتعطيل وقطع لقمة العيس وبلاوى..يمكن علشان كدا الناس بتنتقم منهم أكتر..
طبعا غلط شديد اللى بيحصل وبرافو عليك انك عملت كدا فى السواق ..ولازم أى حد من الفئة دى يتهدد انه هايتم الإبلاغ عنه..يعنى يتقال هانتصل حالا بالشرطة أو بالجيش وهانبلغ عنك..وفعلا ما يتسبوش..زى ماحنا عايزين الشرطة تتعاقب لازم المواطن كمان يتعاقب على أخطاءه ويلتزم بالقانون..يعنى ببساطة القانون هو اللى يحكم الجميع..ولازم كمواطنيين مانشوفش الغلط فعلا ونتستر عليه..
كمان لازم يا جماعة ثقتنا تكون موجودة فى الشرطة ولازم نرحب بعودتهم..موش كل بتوع الشرطة كانوا وحشيين..فيهم ناس محترمة رفضت الخيانة وانها تتطلع المساجين وتشارك فى مؤامرة العادلى وكانت النتيجة انهم ماتوا أثناء تأدية واجبهم..
موش عارفة أقول ايه لأن واضح ان الناس موش عايزة تفكر بالعقل واننا عايزين مصلحة البلد أهم شىء..
أنا عندى بقى نماذج جميلة ومواقف حلوة عن الشرطة فى آخر يومين..
بعض الأصدقاء راحو المرور هنا يستلموا الرخص بتاعتهم..قالولى اتعاملوا بمنتهى الإحترام..وحضرتك..ويا فندم..ودا ماكانش بيحصل ..كان البديل..نعم..تعالى بعد يومين..استنى شوية..بجد الثقافة بتتغير شوية بشوية..
دا غير اللى فى مديرية الأمن ..الناس راحت تجيب معاشاتهم..استقبلوهم كويس واتفصلوا وحاجات كدا..هما نفسهم بيقولوا دا ماكانش بيحصل ولا عمرنا اتعاملنا بالطريقة دى..
احنا موش عايزين سياسات انتقامية وغلاوية تجرجرنا لأن دا معناه ان بجد الدنيا هاتوقع على روسنا كلنا..والمفروض ننصح بعض..يعنى جوا بيوتنا نكون ايجابيبن ونتناقش ونتكلم ونحسن الصورة ونعمل على استعادة الثقة بالشرطة..الشرطة وجودها مهم جدا لينا وتخفيف عبأ عن الجيش مع مراعاة ان اللى غلط قبل كدا منهم لازم يتعاقب ..وخاصة اللى لسه موجود..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ندى .. أحمد
طبعا الشرطة وجودها مهم لكن مش من منطق ان هما السادة واحنا العبيد زي ما قال مدير أمن دمنهور _بمنتهى الوقاحة_
لكن من منطق انا مصري وانتا مصري 
الشرطة لو هترجع زي ما كانت يبقى عليه العوض في كل اللي الثورة عملته 
اللي غلط لازم يتحاسب سواء كان من الشرطة او من الشعب 
لذلك انا بقترح _وبأسرع وقت_ عمل اكشاك في جميع الشوارع _اكشاك خشبية_ تتسمى اكشاك مكافحة الشغب 
وتنتشر بصورة كبيرة في كل انحاء الجمهورية وذلك لتسليم اي مثير للشغب _من افراد الشرطة او الشعب_ على وجه السرعة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> للأسف يا زيزو فيه احتقان شديد فى الشارع واصل لدرجة العند مع أى شرطى..وفى حالة انتقامية غير مسبوقة بين الناس والشرطة نتيجة للتاريخ السىء جدا بين الناس والشرطة..وللأسف الناس سايبها نفسها تنتقم وتعمل فوضى..وربما مخططة كمان من بعضهم ومن المحرضين ..وخاصة من الغير منضبطين واللى بيتعدوا على القوانيين لتسهيل شغلتهم ولقمة عيشهم زى السواقين..لأنى لغاية دلوقتى شايفة ان معظم القصص جاية من ناحيتهم..من ناحية السائقين بالخصوص ..والناس اللى بتمارس أعمالهم فى الشارع طوالى وبالإحتكاك مع الشرطة مباشرة..وماننساش برضو ان المرور ..ضباط المرور وعساكرهم ياما بهدلوا الناسص جدا جدا فوق الوصف وعندى أمثلة الحقيقة يا زيزو زى الزفت..تعديات ورشاوى صريحة ومخالفات على الفاضى ورخص بالمقابل وتعطيل وقطع لقمة العيس وبلاوى..يمكن علشان كدا الناس بتنتقم منهم أكتر..
> طبعا غلط شديد اللى بيحصل وبرافو عليك انك عملت كدا فى السواق ..ولازم أى حد من الفئة دى يتهدد انه هايتم الإبلاغ عنه..يعنى يتقال هانتصل حالا بالشرطة أو بالجيش وهانبلغ عنك..وفعلا ما يتسبوش..زى ماحنا عايزين الشرطة تتعاقب لازم المواطن كمان يتعاقب على أخطاءه ويلتزم بالقانون..يعنى ببساطة القانون هو اللى يحكم الجميع..ولازم كمواطنيين مانشوفش الغلط فعلا ونتستر عليه..
> كمان لازم يا جماعة ثقتنا تكون موجودة فى الشرطة ولازم نرحب بعودتهم..موش كل بتوع الشرطة كانوا وحشيين..فيهم ناس محترمة رفضت الخيانة وانها تتطلع المساجين وتشارك فى مؤامرة العادلى وكانت النتيجة انهم ماتوا أثناء تأدية واجبهم..
> موش عارفة أقول ايه لأن واضح ان الناس موش عايزة تفكر بالعقل واننا عايزين مصلحة البلد أهم شىء..
> أنا عندى بقى نماذج جميلة ومواقف حلوة عن الشرطة فى آخر يومين..
> بعض الأصدقاء راحو المرور هنا يستلموا الرخص بتاعتهم..قالولى اتعاملوا بمنتهى الإحترام..وحضرتك..ويا فندم..ودا ماكانش بيحصل ..كان البديل..نعم..تعالى بعد يومين..استنى شوية..بجد الثقافة بتتغير شوية بشوية..
> دا غير اللى فى مديرية الأمن ..الناس راحت تجيب معاشاتهم..استقبلوهم كويس واتفصلوا وحاجات كدا..هما نفسهم بيقولوا دا ماكانش بيحصل ولا عمرنا اتعاملنا بالطريقة دى..
> احنا موش عايزين سياسات انتقامية وغلاوية تجرجرنا لأن دا معناه ان بجد الدنيا هاتوقع على روسنا كلنا..والمفروض ننصح بعض..يعنى جوا بيوتنا نكون ايجابيبن ونتناقش ونتكلم ونحسن الصورة ونعمل على استعادة الثقة بالشرطة..الشرطة وجودها مهم جدا لينا وتخفيف عبأ عن الجيش مع مراعاة ان اللى غلط قبل كدا منهم لازم يتعاقب ..وخاصة اللى لسه موجود..


 والله ياندى انا واحد من اشد الناس الى فرحت فى الشرطه بس انا بتكلم كمان على الفديو ياريت تسمعو الفديو تانى هو خصص فئه من الناس وبيتهيالى انه كان بيكلم بنى ادمين مش بيكلم ظباط شرطه علشان يقلهم احنا بنحميكم وخصص فئه من الناس وقال الى نحبس وهنحاسب الخارج عن القانون 
موضوع الشرطه دلوقتى فعلا احنا محتاجينه وبيتهيالى ان رجوعهم لازم يرجع تانى بس بحترامهم وبادبهم بس لازم احنا نتغير فعلا لازم الناس تتغير البلد بتتغير بس لازم احنا كشعب نتغير احنا دلوقتى عمالن ندور على الفئه الوحشه او مش مظوبطه وناسين نفسنا بس انا لو وقفت سواق المرادى مش هعرف اوقفه المره الى جايه وغيرها لان بردو انا مش هحط نفسى انى اتشتم او اهين اهلى معايا وانا بقلها بصراحه يعنى  وجود الجيش على اد مانا مبسوط بيه بس دوره مهمش وفعلا فيه تسيب الجيش يهمه الامن للناس بس معندوش خبره فى التواجد الامنى فى الشارع ومش عايز يضر حد والاسف ده مينفعش بردو لان لما بيكون فيه عقاب بيكون رادع للناس الى مش منضبطه برو من كام يوم راجع بالليل بعد 12 بالليل وكان السواق معاه حشيش الظابط بتاع الجيش كل الى عمله اتكلم معاه بكل زوق واحترام قاله انت ماشى بعد حظر التجول واحنا مش بناخد رشاوى واخد منه الحشيش ورماه فى الارض وداس عليه وقاله علشان خاطر الناس الى معاك الى انت موصلهم تتخيلى السواق قال ايه بعد مامشينا  ( دول ناس طيبين قوى ) قلتله للاسف انهم طيبين قوى 
لازم فعلا نغير من نفسنا وياريت نعامل نفسنا قبل منعامل غيرنا ونشوف عيوبنا قبل مانعيب على غيرنا احنا دافع الوطنيه والمصريه بيحركنا وبيحرك قولنا معاه وياريت روح الثوره الى طلعت الى كانت محركه الكل فعلا فى وقت بنظام وبادب وبحترام وشهد العالم كله بكده يحركنا لتحسين البلد احنا مستربعين كاننا معانا العصايه السحريه الى هتغير كل حاجه انا بقلها وقلتها قبل كده احنا فعلا مش قدامنا اقل من 15 او 20 سنه علشان نقف على رجلنا تانى بس ياريت كلننا نتغير ونبقى كويسين لان الهمج فينا اكتر والى بيتغل الظروف بردو اكتر واكتر ومش كلنا ملايكه ولا كلنا محترمين ولا كلنا بردو وطنى وقاعدت مع ناس فى سينا وسمعتها بودنى قالو ياريت ايام اليهود كانت دامت 
موضوع مدير الامن انا معاه لانه خصص فئه بيحمى منهم الناس او حتى بيتظاهر بكده انا عاملت الشرطه وانا كنت واحد من الناس الى عانت منهم على الطريق عامه بس فعلا دلقوتى حسيت انهم بقو محترمين عاملتهم فى القسم والمرور دلوقتى محترمين حتى لو كانو بيتظاهرو بكده وفيه منهم بردو الى لسه زى ماهو 
موضوع المعادى امبارح الظابط الى ضرب سواق وصلنا لدرجه اننا ولعنا برضو للظابط عربيته بعد مانضرب واتبهلد صحيح هو يستاهل بس لازم نفكر باسلوب حضارى مش همجى كده لان بردو احنا بصينا للموضوع من حنب واحد انا عايز اسال ايه الى خلى الظابط يعمل كده ( انا مش معاه بردو او ضده ) اكيد السواق عند او اصر على المرور والتانى عند والظابط استغل سلاحه بس انا شبه متاككد ان السواق لعن الى جابوه نفر نفر او اهانه بكلمه 
والله اعلم بقى

----------


## اليمامة

مكررة...

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى .. أحمد
> طبعا الشرطة وجودها مهم لكن مش من منطق ان هما السادة واحنا العبيد زي ما قال مدير أمن دمنهور _بمنتهى الوقاحة_
> لكن من منطق انا مصري وانتا مصري 
> الشرطة لو هترجع زي ما كانت يبقى عليه العوض في كل اللي الثورة عملته 
> اللي غلط لازم يتحاسب سواء كان من الشرطة او من الجيش 
> لذلك انا بقترح _وبأسرع وقت_ عمل اكشاك في جميع الشوارع _اكشاك خشبية_ تتسمى اكشاك مكافحة الشغب 
> وتنتشر بصورة كبيرة في كل انحاء الجمهورية وذلك لتسليم اي مثير للشغب _من افراد الشرطة او الشعب_ على وجه السرعة


أنا موش موافقة طبعا على كلام المأمور دا يا سارة
ولا أصلا بوزنه بأى ميزان للعقل..ولا هو مقياس..
لأنه دا شكله كدا فعلا مجنون وضارب حاجة على رأى هيثم..وفى نظرى مفيش فرق بينه وبين القذافى..ههههههههه
ولكن الحقيقة انه كانت فيه تركيبات كدا فى الشرطة فعلا من فرط صلاحياتهم الموسعة تصوروا أنفسهم آلهة..
لكن مانقدرش ننكر ان كان فيه ناس كويسة..وان الوحشين منهم كانوا مسيسين وبينفذوا سياسة القهر والقمع اللى كان عايزنها الكبار ودا لا يغفيهم من أى مسئولية طبعا..
وبرضوموش معنى كدا اننا هانهزأ رجال الشرطة فى الشارع بدون مبرر وننتقم منهم ونهدر كرامتهم..دا تفكير موش سوى وموش هايحقق أى تحضر وارد فى الطريق ولا ديمقراطية..
الحكاية كلها يا جماعة حكاية وقت..شوية وقت صغنونيين على الإحتقان دا يهدى والوضع هياخد مجراه بلباسه الجديد..القانون..لسه الموضوع بحرارته وبعصبيته..ولكن مفيش أطيب منا..
والحقيقة..يعنى الحق يتقال يا زيزو..هما كانوا همج جدا مع الشعب وهما اللى شوهوا منظرهم وبيشربوا من نفس الكأس ولعلهم دلوقتى بيعرفوا ان ممكن الأوضاع تتغير وتتبدل فى ثانية واحدة..
والله اقتراحك حلو يا سارة..موش عارفة ليه اللجان الشعبية وقفت..كانت تساعد الجيش حاليا وخاصة انه موش هايقدر يقوم بكل المهام وكل الحراسات..وكمان لأن كل منطقة بتبقى عارفة مداخلها ومخارجها..ومجرميها..ههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا موش موافقة طبعا على كلام المأمور دا يا سارة
> ولا أصلا بوزنه بأى ميزان للعقل..ولا هو مقياس..
> لأنه دا شكله كدا فعلا مجنون وضارب حاجة على رأى هيثم..وفى نظرى مفيش فرق بينه وبين القذافى..ههههههههه
> ولكن الحقيقة انه كانت فيه تركيبات كدا فى الشرطة فعلا من فرط صلاحياتهم الموسعة تصوروا أنفسهم آلهة..
> لكن مانقدرش ننكر ان كان فيه ناس كويسة..وان الوحشين منهم كانوا مسيسين وبينفذوا سياسة القهر والقمع اللى كان عايزنها الكبار ودا لا يغفيهم من أى مسئولية طبعا..
> وبرضوموش معنى كدا اننا هانهزأ رجال الشرطة فى الشارع بدون مبرر وننتقم منهم ونهدر كرامتهم..دا تفكير موش سوى وموش هايحقق أى تحضر وارد فى الطريق ولا ديمقراطية..
> الحكاية كلها يا جماعة حكاية وقت..شوية وقت صغنونيين على الإحتقان دا يهدى والوضع هياخد مجراه بلباسه الجديد..القانون..لسه الموضوع بحرارته وبعصبيته..ولكن مفيش أطيب منا..
> والحقيقة..يعنى الحق يتقال يا زيزو..هما كانوا همج جدا مع الشعب وهما اللى شوهوا منظرهم وبيشربوا من نفس الكأس ولعلهم دلوقتى بيعرفوا ان ممكن الأوضاع تتغير وتتبدل فى ثانية واحدة..
> والله اقتراحك حلو يا سارة..موش عارفة ليه اللجان الشعبية وقفت..كانت تساعد الجيش حاليا وخاصة انه موش هايقدر يقوم بكل المهام وكل الحراسات..وكمان لأن كل منطقة بتبقى عارفة مداخلها ومخارجها..ومجرميها..ههههههه


 طبعا في رجال شرطة محترمين جدا يا ندى
والدليل الفيديو نفسه ..لو لاحظتي هتلاقي التصوير واضح تماما يعني اللي مصور مش مستخبي ورا حاجة 
ده معناه _على ما أظن_ ان اللي مصور وناشر حد من جوة الشرطة ورافض اللي بيحصل 
ودي خطوة رائعة ..ان الناس داخل الشرطة بدأت متسكتش على الفساد ايا ما كانت رتبته 
بس ربنا يعدي اللي بيحصل ده على خير والناس تفوق وتتخلص من النوازع الإنتقامية اللي كانت بسبب الشرطة كمان للأسف ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لو هنفضل نقول كان فكان ده حاجات كتير ولو هنبص ورانا ديما علشان نقارن بالى جاى يبقى بتوع الشرطه تقعد فى بيوتها ياندى لان فعلا هيتهانو وينضربو يتعمل فيهم الى اقبح من كده كمان مش بعيد نلاقى واحد ماسكهم فى شارع زى ماشفت ويشتمهم ويقله رخص ايه يابو رخص دانت متستاهلش ايدك الفوطه تلمعلى العربيه 
ونريح نفسنا بقى وكل واحد يسيب شغله وينزل يحمى بيته بقى وخلاص والشعب كله يشيل سلاح ونبقى مبسوطين  ::  علشان خاطر هما كانو !  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> والله ياندى انا واحد من اشد الناس الى فرحت فى الشرطه بس انا بتكلم كمان على الفديو ياريت تسمعو الفديو تانى هو خصص فئه من الناس وبيتهيالى انه كان بيكلم بنى ادمين مش بيكلم ظباط شرطه علشان يقلهم احنا بنحميكم وخصص فئه من الناس وقال الى نحبس وهنحاسب الخارج عن القانون 
> موضوع الشرطه دلوقتى فعلا احنا محتاجينه وبيتهيالى ان رجوعهم لازم يرجع تانى بس بحترامهم وبادبهم بس لازم احنا نتغير فعلا لازم الناس تتغير البلد بتتغير بس لازم احنا كشعب نتغير احنا دلوقتى عمالن ندور على الفئه الوحشه او مش مظوبطه وناسين نفسنا بس انا لو وقفت سواق المرادى مش هعرف اوقفه المره الى جايه وغيرها لان بردو انا مش هحط نفسى انى اتشتم او اهين اهلى معايا وانا بقلها بصراحه يعنى  وجود الجيش على اد مانا مبسوط بيه بس دوره مهمش وفعلا فيه تسيب الجيش يهمه الامن للناس بس معندوش خبره فى التواجد الامنى فى الشارع ومش عايز يضر حد والاسف ده مينفعش بردو لان لما بيكون فيه عقاب بيكون رادع للناس الى مش منضبطه برو من كام يوم راجع بالليل بعد 12 بالليل وكان السواق معاه حشيش الظابط بتاع الجيش كل الى عمله اتكلم معاه بكل زوق واحترام قاله انت ماشى بعد حظر التجول واحنا مش بناخد رشاوى واخد منه الحشيش ورماه فى الارض وداس عليه وقاله علشان خاطر الناس الى معاك الى انت موصلهم تتخيلى السواق قال ايه بعد مامشينا  ( دول ناس طيبين قوى ) قلتله للاسف انهم طيبين قوى 
> لازم فعلا نغير من نفسنا وياريت نعامل نفسنا قبل منعامل غيرنا ونشوف عيوبنا قبل مانعيب على غيرنا احنا دافع الوطنيه والمصريه بيحركنا وبيحرك قولنا معاه وياريت روح الثوره الى طلعت الى كانت محركه الكل فعلا فى وقت بنظام وبادب وبحترام وشهد العالم كله بكده يحركنا لتحسين البلد احنا مستربعين كاننا معانا العصايه السحريه الى هتغير كل حاجه انا بقلها وقلتها قبل كده احنا فعلا مش قدامنا اقل من 15 او 20 سنه علشان نقف على رجلنا تانى بس ياريت كلننا نتغير ونبقى كويسين لان الهمج فينا اكتر والى بيتغل الظروف بردو اكتر واكتر ومش كلنا ملايكه ولا كلنا محترمين ولا كلنا بردو وطنى وقاعدت مع ناس فى سينا وسمعتها بودنى قالو ياريت ايام اليهود كانت دامت 
> موضوع مدير الامن انا معاه لانه خصص فئه بيحمى منهم الناس او حتى بيتظاهر بكده انا عاملت الشرطه وانا كنت واحد من الناس الى عانت منهم على الطريق عامه بس فعلا دلقوتى حسيت انهم بقو محترمين عاملتهم فى القسم والمرور دلوقتى محترمين حتى لو كانو بيتظاهرو بكده وفيه منهم بردو الى لسه زى ماهو 
> موضوع المعادى امبارح الظابط الى ضرب سواق وصلنا لدرجه اننا ولعنا برضو للظابط عربيته بعد مانضرب واتبهلد صحيح هو يستاهل بس لازم نفكر باسلوب حضارى مش همجى كده لان بردو احنا بصينا للموضوع من حنب واحد انا عايز اسال ايه الى خلى الظابط يعمل كده ( انا مش معاه بردو او ضده ) اكيد السواق عند او اصر على المرور والتانى عند والظابط استغل سلاحه بس انا شبه متاككد ان السواق لعن الى جابوه نفر نفر او اهانه بكلمه 
> والله اعلم بقى


للأسف يا زيزو..فعلا احنا محتاجين وقت كبير
بس ماتنساش ان الناس دى صنيعتهم ووصلوا على ايديهم لتركيبة نفسية وبشرية يعنى غريبة جدا..
كلنا يا زيزو لازم نساهم فى التغيير فعلا لو احنا ناويين للبلد دى على نية خير..
أحزنى جدا ان السواق يقول باستهتار وسخرية " الناس دى طيبة أوى "
هل دا معناه فعلا ان فيه ناس لازم تنضرب علشان تمشى..فيه ناس لازم تتحكم بالحديد والنار ؟
امتى الناس دى هاتتغير
يمكن لما يبقى فيه يا زيزو شوية رخاء..شوية عدالة..شوية ثقة وأمان..وهل فعلا هايكون لسه فيه وقت..واللا هايكون الوقت اتأخر يا زيزو ؟
عارف يا زيزو..أنا ماعنديش أمل كبير علينا احنا..احنا الناس الموجودين حاليا..
أنا بعول على ولادى..ولادنا كلنا..ان هاتكون بلدهم كويسة..وهايحترموا فيها وهايحسوا بعدالة إجتماعية..
كل دعائى عارف كان ايه .." يارب اجعل أيام ولادى أحسن من أيامى.."
دا ببساطة اللى نفسى فيه..
أنا على فكرة ماشوفتش الفيديو..مادورتش..قلت مايستهلش..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> للأسف يا زيزو..فعلا احنا محتاجين وقت كبير
> بس ماتنساش ان الناس دى صنيعتهم ووصلوا على ايديهم لتركيبة نفسية وبشرية يعنى غريبة جدا..
> كلنا يا زيزو لازم نساهم فى التغيير فعلا لو احنا ناويين للبلد دى على نية خير..
> أحزنى جدا ان السواق يقول باستهتار وسخرية " الناس دى طيبة أوى "
> هل دا معناه فعلا ان فيه ناس لازم تنضرب علشان تمشى..فيه ناس لازم تتحكم بالحديد والنار ؟
> امتى الناس دى هاتتغير
> يمكن لما يبقى فيه يا زيزو شوية رخاء..شوية عدالة..شوية ثقة وأمان..وهل فعلا هايكون لسه فيه وقت..واللا هايكون الوقت اتأخر يا زيزو ؟
> عارف يا زيزو..أنا ماعنديش أمل كبير علينا احنا..احنا الناس الموجودين حاليا..
> أنا بعول على ولادى..ولادنا كلنا..ان هاتكون بلدهم كويسة..وهايحترموا فيها وهايحسوا بعدالة إجتماعية..
> ...


 للاسف ده واقعنا دلوقتى المهم تربى اولادك كويس على الحق والحريه ويبقو عارفين حقوقهم وواجبتهم قبل حقوقهم لان لو عرف الواجب الى عليه هيكون عارف حقه يا ندى انا فعلا بتمنى ان كل شى يبقى كويس بس ياريت ندور فى نفسنا قبل ماندور على غيرنا الفديو انا هكتبلك الكلام علشان متتفرجيش عليه الى قاله يعنى فى الرد الى جاى وفعلا لازم سياسه المرور كمنظومه تتغير مش اشخاص بس بس كفكر وطريقه وقوانين صارمه للناس الى زى سواقين الميكرباص هما الصراحه حلين ازمه بلد بس مش بالمنظر ده انا مع احترامى الشديد ليكو انتو مهما كان مش بتتعرضو للضرطه كتير زى ممكن ان كنت اتعرض ليها او اى ولد يعنى يكون بيتعرض ليها لكن فى نفس الوقت بتمنى دلوقتى رجوعهم لان فعلا احنا داخلين على مرحله ربنا العالم بيها والجيش فعلا غير مؤهل للامن فى الشرع او مش دى وظيفته حتى الكماين الى الجيش عاملها فى الشوارع مفتقد فيها الخبره وده مش عيب فيهم بس لانهم ميعرفوش رجوع الشرطه على الاقل هيوفر نوع من الامن بس بحترامهم كلام ساره بقى وغيرها من الناس ان نعمل مش عارف ايه واكشاك كلها حلول واحنا قاعدين فى البيوت احنا عايزن الشرطه تبقى شغاله عند الشعب وتبقى سلطه العشب عليها يعنى مثلا ظابط قالك الرخصه تقلعى ال ىفى رجلك وتضربيه بيها موضوع الاكشاك الى اتقال عليها دى طبعا انا اسف جدا يعنى انتى بتفتحى الباب لكل بنى ادم انه يمسك واحد ويتبلى عليه ومتزعليش منى هتلاقى فى يوم الى بيقلك افتحى شنطتك علشان افتشك واعمال سرقه دلوقتى بتحصل كتير باسم اللجان الشعبيه الى بقوله كل شى اذا ذاد عن حده انقلب للضده 
الصراحه دلوقتى انا لو ماشى بالعربيه ولقيت شويه ناس مافيهمش جيش او شرطه مبقفش ليهم اصلا ولو حد قدامى هدوسه بالعربيه لان الموضوع زاد عن حده وجرايم كتير دلوقتى بترتكب باسم اللجان الشعبيه ممكن تقلولى بقى دى نقننها ازاى ؟ 
يعنى اللجان الشعبيه دى الشرطه الى تعينهم ولا مننا زى ماكنا بننزل فى الشوارع والبيوت ؟ ساعتها بقى زى ماقلت نقعد فى بيوتنا وخلاص وندور على الى ياكلنا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بيقول احنا رجاله وبندافع عن مواقعنا صح ومافيش اى (    ) بقرب مننا وعمالين يطلعو اشاعات مساعدين الوزيدر مش عارف ايه وكل ده كلام كدب الاشعات دى المقصود بيها ولما انت كراجل تقول مساعد الوزير يروح للمحاكمه يبقى انا اروح وامشى والمقصود منه هو مخطط والمقصود منه الاقسام والمراكز تخلى والناس دى تستولى على السطه والبلد والحمد لله مكملش . اه هنا ابطال انا عارف واحنا رجاله ومنسمعش الكلام ده *وهنادى عملنا والى هيخالف القانون هنحاسبه والى بيغلط هنحاسبه وكل واحد غلط لازم هيجى ويتعمل معاه اجراء قنونى والى يمد ايده على سيبدو ينقطع ايده واحنا اساديهم واحنا الامن واحنا الامان واحنا الى حامينهم* والناس كلها كانت بتعيط لانهم شافو ايام سواد واحنا الشرطه لينا وزن ولينا وضع والناس متعرفش تمشى فى الشارع لو انتو مش فى الشارع بس* احنا بنتعامل مع الناس بالحسنى والمعامله الطيبه والتعامل مع المواطن العادى وانا بقول العادى لكن المنحرف ليه معامله خاصه ونقف ايد واحده ونادى عملنا* ومنسمحش بالكلام الى بيتقال ده لان ده مالوش اى لازمه عندنا او ليه اى اعتبار عندنا



الكلمه الى مابين القوسين هو قال لفظ مش كويس ممكن تسيبى الفديو يحمل واسمعيه من الثانيه 30 ولا حاجه الباقى كله مافيش حاجه 
وبيتهيالى انه متكلمش على الشعب زى مالناس بتقول

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*مساء الخير ياندي ..ومساء الخير يازيزو ..* 
انا مش معاكم هذه المره في الكلام السابق 
مش بالظبط يا*ندي* ان في حاله عند بين الشرطه والشعب ..بس تقدي تقولي فيه احساس بالمهانه يشعر بها الشعب تجاه الشرطه 
احساس الانتقام ..والاختقان ..والغضب ..والضغينه ..ده فعلا موجود لدي شريحه كبيره من المجتمع 
بس ده ليه اسبابه المتراكمه من زمان ..واللي كان زادت وطفحت تقريبا في المظاهرات السابقه 
واللي سبب زياده في الاحتقان ده ..ان محصلش تحقيق مناسب مع قاتلي شهداء الثوره 
وخرج وزير الداخليه الجديد معلنا بان لايوجد شرطي واحد عسكريا كان ام امينا ..اطلق الرصاص علي المتظاهرين 
اي ان الشرطه تصر علي عدم تطهير نفسها ..وتصر علي عدم ملاحقه المفسدين بين صفوفها .. 
اذن ..احس الناس بان دمائهم ضاعت هباءا .. 
هل يعقل ..بانه في مثل تلك الظروف المحتقنه ..ان يقوم ضابط بقتل احد الناس في ميادن الجزائر بالمعاددي ؟؟ 
ده ياجماعه استهانه بارواح الناس ..ولامبالاه بما جري ويجري في 18 يوم 
صحيح انه ضابط فاسد ..ولكن الي الان لم تقدم الشرطه الصوره الصحيحه المطلوبه منها امام الشارع 
وصحيح بان المتظاهرين ضربوه حتي كاد ان يموت ..بس ده بسبب ايه ؟؟ 
ده قتل نفس ..قتل واحد منهم ..ازهق روح انسان 

يعني *يازيزو* ..ان مش معاك ان الشعب همجي ..او حتي المجموعه اللي ضربت الضابط محموعه همجيه 
بالعكس ..هيا مجموعه تم استفزاز مشاعرها واستنفار غضبها ..في وقت المشاعر فيه  اصلا مشتعله ومتاججه 
يعني في النهايه مجموعه ضربت الضابط ..عشان قتل 
مش عاشان انه شتم مواطن ..او ضربه ..او اهانه ..
اللي حصل بحرق عربيه الضابط وضربه ..
ده اكبر رادع لاي شرطي ثاني انه يضرب مواطن او يهينه او يقتله 
لان واضح ان اللي حصل الفتره اللي فاتت لم يفت في عضدهم بضروره احترام الانسان وكرامته وحياته 

علي فكره وزير الداخليه ..اقال الضابط وحوله للنيابه العامه 
وده دليل علي ان الداخليه بدأت بالفعل في تحسين صورتها ..وتقويم ادائها 
وده شيء محمود وجميل نشكر وزير الداخليه عليه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *مساء الخير ياندي ..ومساء الخير يازيزو ..* 
> انا مش معاكم هذه المره في الكلام السابق 
> مش بالظبط يا*ندي* ان في حاله عند بين الشرطه والشعب ..بس تقدي تقولي فيه احساس بالمهانه يشعر بها الشعب تجاه الشرطه 
> احساس الانتقام ..والاختقان ..والغضب ..والضغينه ..ده فعلا موجود لدي شريحه كبيره من المجتمع 
> بس ده ليه اسبابه المتراكمه من زمان ..واللي كان زادت وطفحت تقريبا في المظاهرات السابقه 
> واللي سبب زياده في الاحتقان ده ..ان محصلش تحقيق مناسب مع قاتلي شهداء الثوره 
> وخرج وزير الداخليه الجديد معلنا بان لايوجد شرطي واحد عسكريا كان ام امينا ..اطلق الرصاص علي المتظاهرين 
> اي ان الشرطه تصر علي عدم تطهير نفسها ..وتصر علي عدم ملاحقه المفسدين بين صفوفها .. 
> اذن ..احس الناس بان دمائهم ضاعت هباءا .. 
> ...


مساء الجمال يا محمد 
معلش اقرا بس ردودى الى فاتت وانت هتعرف اقصد ايه بس عامه 
وزير الدالخليه القديم الله يحرقه يعنى بردو كان مقدم ظباط للمحاكمه فى قصايا كتير زى مثلا بتاعه كمين الزعفرانه وسواق الميكرباص بتاع السكاكينى وكلهم اتقدمو للمحاكمه والحبس كمان 

الى انا عايزه سلوكنا يتغير قبل منطالب بتغير غيرنا لان احنا مش فى ايدنا الحساب وكل واحد بقى مش عاجبه حاجه يضرب الظباط دلوقتى يبقى فعلا بقينا همج فيه موقف انا قايله فى رد سواق الميكرباص غلطان وشتم امناء شرطه انا معاك انه ضغط نفسى بس هل هو كان تحت ضغط نفسى علشان يطلع الكبرى مخالف ؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				الى انا عايزه سلوكنا يتغير قبل منطالب بتغير غيرنا لان احنا مش فى ايدنا الحساب وكل واحد بقى مش عاجبه حاجه يضرب الظباط دلوقتى يبقى فعلا بقينا همج فيه موقف انا قايله فى رد سواق الميكرباص غلطان وشتم امناء شرطه انا معاك انه ضغط نفسى بس هل هو كان تحت ضغط نفسى علشان يطلع الكبرى مخالف ؟
			
		

يقوم يقتله يازيزو !!!
ماشي مخالف ..او شتمه ..او حتي يااخي ضربه علي وجهه 
امسكه وحررله مخالفه ووديه القسم ودفعه الغرامه المطلوبه ..واحبسه لو تعدي عليك 
مش تطلع مسدسك وتقتله .. ولا ايه يازيزو 

انما قتل ..وفي الاخر تقولي اصل سواق الميكروباض علطان 

يعني انت يازيزو بتطالب الناس انها تعامله باحترام ومش بهمجيه ..
الناس يازيزو كانت في رد فعل ..
والاولي انك تطالب الفاعل المبدئي باحترام القانون ..واحترام الانسانيه 
وبالتالي زي مابيقولو ..لاتنتظر رد الجميل اذا كنت لم تقدمه اصلا ..*

----------


## اليمامة

> *مساء الخير ياندي ..ومساء الخير يازيزو ..* 
> انا مش معاكم هذه المره في الكلام السابق 
> مش بالظبط يا*ندي* ان في حاله عند بين الشرطه والشعب ..بس تقدي تقولي فيه احساس بالمهانه يشعر بها الشعب تجاه الشرطه 
> احساس الانتقام ..والاختقان ..والغضب ..والضغينه ..ده فعلا موجود لدي شريحه كبيره من المجتمع 
> بس ده ليه اسبابه المتراكمه من زمان ..واللي كان زادت وطفحت تقريبا في المظاهرات السابقه 
> واللي سبب زياده في الاحتقان ده ..ان محصلش تحقيق مناسب مع قاتلي شهداء الثوره 
> وخرج وزير الداخليه الجديد معلنا بان لايوجد شرطي واحد عسكريا كان ام امينا ..اطلق الرصاص علي المتظاهرين 
> اي ان الشرطه تصر علي عدم تطهير نفسها ..وتصر علي عدم ملاحقه المفسدين بين صفوفها .. 
> اذن ..احس الناس بان دمائهم ضاعت هباءا .. 
> ...


مساء النور يا محمد
أصلا فيه تقاعس فى جزئية تهريب المساجين اللى حصلت وسرقة الأسلحة والقتلى والكلام دا..وفيه سكوت عليها موش عارفة ليه..مفيش اى تحقيق اتفتح هنا..ولا أى اشارة معينة برغم ان الموضوع دا خطير وبيهم الشارع المصرى ومأثر فيه جدا..فيه تعتيم هنا موش عارفة ليه..فيه ناس بتقول لأن جمال مبارك كان شريك العادلى فى الخطة مع مسئوليين تانيين وانهم لو فتحوا تحقيق هايجروه..وموش عايزين يضغطوا على العادلى ولا يعاقبوه انه متسبب فى اللى حصل دا لأنه هايفتح ملفات وهايجر ناس مهمة معاه..
وأنا معاك ان دا بيشكل لغز فى ذهن المواطن المصرى ولو حس ان حقه أخده هنا هايستريح وهايحس بالشفافية والعدالة وخاصة ان فيه ناس ماتت..مساجين وضباط وغيرهم..
ولكن يا محمد..
دا موش بديل برضو ان الناس تتهجم عليهم..وفى الحالة دى هاتبقى الرغبة انتقامية بحتة..ومتنساش ان الشرطى بيؤدى واجبه..وأعصابه مضغوطه من جراء كل اللى حصل..والعاطل بيتاخد فى الباطل..وبالتالى أى شحن من الطرفين هايجيب نتايج غير متوقعة بالمرة..والمفروض المواطن يحترم الشرطى..وتأدية واجبه..لأنه بيمثل القانون..والقانون له هيبة لازم تحترم فى شخص المعنيين..
البديل عمره ما هايكون الغاء الشرطة أو دورها..أو الدخول معاها فى " لا أنا لا هما "..
لازم الشرطة تنزل الشارع وتمارس عملها..بس بشرط..الشرطة النضيفة فقط..والمحترمة..والمواقف بقى تحكم..وبحسب ما تتطلبه من سلوك وكله بالقانون..واللى يخالف القانون منهم يتعاقب سواء كان منهم أو من المواطن..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *
> 
> يقوم يقتله يازيزو !!!
> ماشي مخالف ..او شتمه ..او حتي يااخي ضربه علي وجهه 
> امسكه وحررله مخالفه ووديه القسم ودفعه الغرامه المطلوبه ..واحبسه لو تعدي عليك 
> مش تطلع مسدسك وتقتله .. ولا ايه يازيزو 
> 
> انما قتل ..وفي الاخر تقولي اصل سواق الميكروباض علطان 
> 
> ...


احنا ليه بنحكم من ناحيه واحده انا قلت انا ضد الى حصل فى الرد يا محمد بس احنا بنحكم على البنى ادم انه غلطان علشان ضربه بالنار مع انى رافض الوضع ده بس ليه مش حاطين فى اعتبارنا بردو ان السواق شتمه ونزله من العربيه واكيد شتمه بافظع الشتائم وده كان رد فعل الظابط عليه ماهو يعنى الاتنين غلطانين يامحمد ولا يعنى احنا ماسكين فى رد الفعل 
هفترض انى ماشى وانت ماشى جمبى ومراه وحده رحت شاتمط بافظع الشتائم انت مسكت طوبه وفتحت نافوخى المفروض مين الى غلطان انا ولا انت ؟ 
(((( انا مش مع تصرف الظابط لانه متخلف عقليا طبعا بتصرفه بس فنفس الوقت السواق بردو غلطان )))))
وانا بردو بقولك الراجل الى السواق الى طالع الكبرى مخالف وشتم فى امناء الشرطه مين الى غلطان ؟ والضغط النفسى الى كان عليه وهو طالع كبرى مخالف كان من الشرطه 
ورد الفعل الهمجى هو همجيه شعب يا محمد يعنى مولعش فى قسم علشان اقول الشرطه وحشه ومروحش ارمى ظباط من الشبابيك بتاعه الاقسام من الدور الرابع علشان اقول وحشين بيتهيالى على طكلام وكلام الناس والاشاده بوزير الداخليه الجديد ان فيه قانون بيحكم دلوقتى ونبقى شعب حضارى محترم بيدور على التغير فى كل حاجه مش شعب همجى 
على فكره انا مبسوط جدا فى الى حصل فى الشرطه وانهم بانو على حقيقتهم بس بردو منبقاش متحاملين على بشر زينا لاننا فى حاجه ليهم وفعلا فحاجه ليهم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إن ما حدث اليوم في أول شارع الهرم من ناحية نفق الجيزة لهو مهزلة أمنية بكل المقاييسفعند  الساعة حوالي العاشرة مساء وخمس واربعين دقيقة كان هناك بعض البلطجية  الذين يقفون يقذفون قنابل المولوتوف علي بعضهم البعض ومسلحين بالأسلحة  البيضاء ويقطعون الطريق علي جميع السيارات الداخلة الي شارع الهرم من هذا  الطريق ويروعون المواطنين الذين رماهم حظهم العاثر للمرور من هذا الطريق في  هذا الوقت كما تم ايذاء الكثير من السيارات المارة والواقفة
وعلي  بعد حوالي 20 متر من هؤلاء البلطجية وعلي مرأي ومسمع منهم تقف سيارة شرطة (  بوكس) وسيارة من سيارات الدورية الراكبة وبجانبها ما يزيد علي 10 عساكر  وامناء شرطة ومعهم لواء شرطة وعقيد
نعم لواء شرطة وعقيد يقفون يشاهدون ذلك المشهد المأساوي بكل برود بدون ان تهتز لهم جفن
ويقف  مع الشرطة العديد من الاهالي سواء من أهل المنطقة او المارين بالشارع  يحثوهم علي التدخل لانهاء هذه المهزلة باي طريقة و ويعدوهم بالوقوف بجانبهم  في مهاجمة البلطجية بينما الشرطة ترفض التدخل بأي صورة من الصور  ولو عن  طريق الترويع بسرينة الشرطة
استمر هذا المشهد المأساوي لفترة لا اعلم  مدتها بالضبط حتي حضر الي المكان سيارة جيش تحمل 2 من الجنود قاموا  بمطاردة البلطجية وضرب نار في الهواء
هذا المشهد المأساوي حدث في شارع الهرم وليس في حارة داخلية وعلي مرأي من لواء شرطة وعقيد ولا يقل عن 10 من العساكر وامناء الشرطة
هذا  المشهد استفزني بطريقة غير عادية وجعلني اتسائل ما دور وزير الداخلية  الجديد وهو لم يقوم بأي خطوة تحسن العلاقة بين الشعب وبين الشرطة ولم يقم  باي خطوة الي الان لاعادة الامن الي شوارع مصر ولم يقم باي خطوة الي الان  لاعادة اعمار اقسام الشرطة
تساؤل اخر وهو لماذا نزلت الشرطة الي الشوارع اذا كانوا سيقفون بموقف المتفرج من مشهد بمثل هذا الترويع
تساؤل اخر اذا كان ذلك المشهد يحدث في شارع الهرم فماذا يحدث في الشوارع الداخلية او الصغيرة او المدن الجديدة
ان تلك الحادثة لا يجب ان تمر مرور الكرام ايها السادة ويجب فضحها للعالم كله وعلي جميع القنوات
_
_
_خبر عالفيس بوك .._

----------


## اليمامة

> إن ما حدث اليوم في أول شارع الهرم من ناحية نفق الجيزة لهو مهزلة أمنية بكل المقاييسفعند  الساعة حوالي العاشرة مساء وخمس واربعين دقيقة كان هناك بعض البلطجية  الذين يقفون يقذفون قنابل المولوتوف علي بعضهم البعض ومسلحين بالأسلحة  البيضاء ويقطعون الطريق علي جميع السيارات الداخلة الي شارع الهرم من هذا  الطريق ويروعون المواطنين الذين رماهم حظهم العاثر للمرور من هذا الطريق في  هذا الوقت كما تم ايذاء الكثير من السيارات المارة والواقفة
> وعلي  بعد حوالي 20 متر من هؤلاء البلطجية وعلي مرأي ومسمع منهم تقف سيارة شرطة (  بوكس) وسيارة من سيارات الدورية الراكبة وبجانبها ما يزيد علي 10 عساكر  وامناء شرطة ومعهم لواء شرطة وعقيد
> نعم لواء شرطة وعقيد يقفون يشاهدون ذلك المشهد المأساوي بكل برود بدون ان تهتز لهم جفن
> ويقف  مع الشرطة العديد من الاهالي سواء من أهل المنطقة او المارين بالشارع  يحثوهم علي التدخل لانهاء هذه المهزلة باي طريقة و ويعدوهم بالوقوف بجانبهم  في مهاجمة البلطجية بينما الشرطة ترفض التدخل بأي صورة من الصور  ولو عن  طريق الترويع بسرينة الشرطة
> استمر هذا المشهد المأساوي لفترة لا اعلم  مدتها بالضبط حتي حضر الي المكان سيارة جيش تحمل 2 من الجنود قاموا  بمطاردة البلطجية وضرب نار في الهواء
> هذا المشهد المأساوي حدث في شارع الهرم وليس في حارة داخلية وعلي مرأي من لواء شرطة وعقيد ولا يقل عن 10 من العساكر وامناء الشرطة
> هذا  المشهد استفزني بطريقة غير عادية وجعلني اتسائل ما دور وزير الداخلية  الجديد وهو لم يقوم بأي خطوة تحسن العلاقة بين الشعب وبين الشرطة ولم يقم  باي خطوة الي الان لاعادة الامن الي شوارع مصر ولم يقم باي خطوة الي الان  لاعادة اعمار اقسام الشرطة
> تساؤل اخر وهو لماذا نزلت الشرطة الي الشوارع اذا كانوا سيقفون بموقف المتفرج من مشهد بمثل هذا الترويع
> تساؤل اخر اذا كان ذلك المشهد يحدث في شارع الهرم فماذا يحدث في الشوارع الداخلية او الصغيرة او المدن الجديدة
> ...


أنا حاسة انى هاقع فى انهيار نفسى
اللهم انى لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكنى أسألك اللطف فيه..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> إن ما حدث اليوم في أول شارع الهرم من ناحية نفق الجيزة لهو مهزلة أمنية بكل المقاييسفعند  الساعة حوالي العاشرة مساء وخمس واربعين دقيقة كان هناك بعض البلطجية  الذين يقفون يقذفون قنابل المولوتوف علي بعضهم البعض ومسلحين بالأسلحة  البيضاء ويقطعون الطريق علي جميع السيارات الداخلة الي شارع الهرم من هذا  الطريق ويروعون المواطنين الذين رماهم حظهم العاثر للمرور من هذا الطريق في  هذا الوقت كما تم ايذاء الكثير من السيارات المارة والواقفة
> وعلي  بعد حوالي 20 متر من هؤلاء البلطجية وعلي مرأي ومسمع منهم تقف سيارة شرطة (  بوكس) وسيارة من سيارات الدورية الراكبة وبجانبها ما يزيد علي 10 عساكر  وامناء شرطة ومعهم لواء شرطة وعقيد
> نعم لواء شرطة وعقيد يقفون يشاهدون ذلك المشهد المأساوي بكل برود بدون ان تهتز لهم جفن
> ويقف  مع الشرطة العديد من الاهالي سواء من أهل المنطقة او المارين بالشارع  يحثوهم علي التدخل لانهاء هذه المهزلة باي طريقة و ويعدوهم بالوقوف بجانبهم  في مهاجمة البلطجية بينما الشرطة ترفض التدخل بأي صورة من الصور  ولو عن  طريق الترويع بسرينة الشرطة
> استمر هذا المشهد المأساوي لفترة لا اعلم  مدتها بالضبط حتي حضر الي المكان سيارة جيش تحمل 2 من الجنود قاموا  بمطاردة البلطجية وضرب نار في الهواء
> هذا المشهد المأساوي حدث في شارع الهرم وليس في حارة داخلية وعلي مرأي من لواء شرطة وعقيد ولا يقل عن 10 من العساكر وامناء الشرطة
> هذا  المشهد استفزني بطريقة غير عادية وجعلني اتسائل ما دور وزير الداخلية  الجديد وهو لم يقوم بأي خطوة تحسن العلاقة بين الشعب وبين الشرطة ولم يقم  باي خطوة الي الان لاعادة الامن الي شوارع مصر ولم يقم باي خطوة الي الان  لاعادة اعمار اقسام الشرطة
> تساؤل اخر وهو لماذا نزلت الشرطة الي الشوارع اذا كانوا سيقفون بموقف المتفرج من مشهد بمثل هذا الترويع
> تساؤل اخر اذا كان ذلك المشهد يحدث في شارع الهرم فماذا يحدث في الشوارع الداخلية او الصغيرة او المدن الجديدة
> ...


 لانهم لو كانو ادخلو كانو ماتو يا ساره 
احنا عايشين فى تناقض اصلا منين الشرطه وحشه ومش عايزنها وعايزن نعمل لجان ومنين بنعتب على وجودهم وعدم تدخلهم ؟ انتى دلقوتى الشرطه مكروهه من كل الناس وبيعاملوهم وحش بسبب التراكمات وفنفس الوقت مش هيضربو طلقه واحده على حد خلاص علشان فعلا خايفين من رد فعل الناس وربنا بقى يخليلنا الجيش ياساره بس ربنا يستر لو وضع الشرطه فضل كده عفال الجيش مش دايملنا فى الشوارع وهتبقى الشوارع ملك للبلطجيه وغيرهم ياخونا لازم نقف مع نفسنا شويه ونعمل مصحاله مع الشرطه لان ببردو منهم ناس كويسين وعلى الاقل علشان مينزلوش الشارع بعد الجيش مايممشى ويضربو تانى ونبقى فعلا فقدنا الامن والامان بمعنى الكلمه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لانهم لو كانو ادخلو كانو ماتو يا ساره 
> احنا عايشين فى تناقض اصلا منين الشرطه وحشه ومش عايزنها وعايزن نعمل لجان ومنين بنعتب على وجودهم وعدم تدخلهم ؟ انتى دلقوتى الشرطه مكروهه من كل الناس وبيعاملوهم وحش بسبب التراكمات وفنفس الوقت مش هيضربو طلقه واحده على حد خلاص علشان فعلا خايفين من رد فعل الناس وربنا بقى يخليلنا الجيش ياساره بس ربنا يستر لو وضع الشرطه فضل كده عفال الجيش مش دايملنا فى الشوارع وهتبقى الشوارع ملك للبلطجيه وغيرهم ياخونا لازم نقف مع نفسنا شويه ونعمل مصحاله مع الشرطه لان ببردو منهم ناس كويسين وعلى الاقل علشان مينزلوش الشارع بعد الجيش مايممشى ويضربو تانى ونبقى فعلا فقدنا الامن والامان بمعنى الكلمه


يا احمد .. يا إبني .. يا ضنايا  :: 
كلامك مش صحيح 
طب اقرا كويس كده ..الجيش ضرب اعيره نارية في الهواء فرق البلطجية 
يعني كل الحكاية كام عيار في الهوا ..طاخ طوخ طيخ 
لكن هما بمزاجهم ..ومش بيستخدموا النار و القنابل المسيلة غير مع الشرفاء وبس 
مبارك قالها ..إما انا او الفوضى 
وها هم ينفذون .. تحية إلى تلاميذك النجباء سيدي الرئيس المخلوع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يا احمد .. يا إبني .. يا ضنايا 
> كلامك مش صحيح 
> طب اقرا كويس كده ..الجيش ضرب اعيره نارية في الهواء فرق البلطجية 
> يعني كل الحكاية كام عيار في الهوا ..طاخ طوخ طيخ 
> لكن هما بمزاجهم ..ومش بيستخدموا النار و القنابل المسيلة غير مع الشرفاء وبس 
> مبارك قالها ..إما انا او الفوضى 
> وها هم ينفذون .. تحية إلى تلاميذك النجباء سيدي الرئيس المخلوع


خلاص نبقى نعمل اللجان الشعبيه وهما يتصرفو بقى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> يا احمد .. يا إبني .. يا ضنايا 
> كلامك مش صحيح 
> طب اقرا كويس كده ..الجيش ضرب اعيره نارية في الهواء فرق البلطجية 
> يعني كل الحكاية كام عيار في الهوا ..طاخ طوخ طيخ 
> لكن هما بمزاجهم ..ومش بيستخدموا النار و القنابل المسيلة غير مع الشرفاء وبس 
> مبارك قالها ..إما انا او الفوضى 
> وها هم ينفذون .. تحية إلى تلاميذك النجباء سيدي الرئيس المخلوع


أنا لسه دلوقتى عارفة أصل حكاية الضابط اللى ضرب المواطن وموته..
للأسف يا زيزو الضابط ماكانش فى موقع تأدية عمله..كان فى أجازة ولابس مدنى والحكاية انه كان سايق عربية المواطن سبقه بعربيته فحصل شجار بينهم وكانت النتيجة ان المواطن مات..موته الضابط فى غير أوقات العمل الرسمية وبطبنجه ميرى !!!
والأدهى ان بعد ما الناس ضربته جامد فضلوا فى المنطق يدوروا على أى جنس ضابط تانى يضربوه لغاية لما مسكوا ضابط تانى هرب منهم وجرى وهو بيحدفهم بالطوب..يعنى دوافع انتقامية محضة..
فيه حاجة غلط..
فيه حاجة خطيرة..
موش عارفة ايه اللى هيجرالك يا مصر..
يارب..أدعوك..تكون حوادث عارضة..ووقتية..
يارب أدعوك اللطف بينا..
يارب..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*بالصور.. هدوء حذر يسود المنطقة المحيطة  بميدان الجزائر فى المعادى بعد إصابة سائق على يد ضابط شرطة أمس والجيش  يفرض سيطرته على المكان بأكمله* 

                           الجمعة، 25 فبراير   2011 - 14:05 
                             صورة لميدان الجزائر بعد أحداث أمس                         
 كتب أحمد حربى ومحمود نصر  تصوير محمد نبيل 

خيم الهدوء الحذر الذى قد يسبق العاصفة من جديد على ميدان الجزائر  بالمعادى، صباح اليوم الجمعة، إثر ترقب الجميع لما سوف تسفر عنه حالة سائق  الميكروباص المصاب بطلق نارى فى كتفه الأيسر بعدما تعدى عليه ضابط شرطة  المعادى ويعالج حاليًا فى مستشفى قصر العينى، وتم نقله فجرًا إلى مستشفى  القوات المسلحة بالمعادى.

وفرضت القوات المسلحة طوقًا أمنيًا مكثفًا على العقار محل إقامة الضابط  بشارع الجزائر القريب من الميدان محل الواقعة، خوفا من غضب الأهالى وزملائه  السائقين الذين أصروا منذ الأمس على اقتحامه، حيث تم إغلاق البوابة  الحديدية بالأقفال وإغلاق جميع المحال التجارية أسفل العقار، تحسباً لأى  تعديات.  

الواقعة تقول ببساطة إن ضابط الشرطة صلاح أشرف السجينى، نجل اللواء أشرف  السيجينى، صاحب واقعة ميدان الجزاير بالمعادى فتح أبواب جهنم على وزارة  الداخلية وعلى الحكومة بشكل عام، بعدما أقدم على إخراج سلاحه الميرى وإطلاق  أعيرة نارية أصابت سائق ميكروباص على خط فايدة كامل _صقر قريش بالمعادى  بعد مشادة كلامية نشبت بينهما بسبب أولوية المرور.  

الحادث جاء فى وقت تحاول فيه وزارة الداخلية تحسين صورتها وعلاقتها مع  المواطنين بعد أزمة انعدام الثقة الكاملة بين جهاز الشرطة والموطنين والتى  تجلت مظاهرها بصورة بارزة فى أعقاب ثورة 25 يناير حيث صب الموطنون غضبهم  على أقسام ومراكز الشرطة وأحرقوا وأتلفوا كثيرًا منها. 

المشهد تحول إلى ساحة للتصارع بعدما احتل زملاء سائق الميكروباص الميدان  والعقار الذى يقطنه ضابط الشرطة وهو لا يبعد سوى أمتار قليلة من مكان  الحادث حيث منعوا مرور السيارات وحملوا الأسلحة البيضاء والشوم وأعلنوا  دخولهم فى إضراب مستمر ومفتوح لحين الانتهاء من التحقيقات، كما قاموا  بتكسير السيارات وإنزال الركاب بالإكراه تحت تهديد السلاح.  

تضاربت أقوال شهود العيان ما بين مؤيد ومعارض لضابط الشرطة الذين اتهمه  البعض بالبلطجة والتحامل على السائق، فيما برر آخرون موقف الضابط بأن  السائق كان مندفعًا للغاية وكان فى طريقه إلى دهس سيدة مسنة لولا تدخل ضابط  الشرطة. 

محمود حسين حامد، شاهد عيان، قال إن واقعة ميدان الجزاير بدأت عندما عنف  ضابط الشرطة صلاح أشرف السجينى، نجل اللواء أشرف السيجينى، سائق الميكروباص  عاطف المنياوى، بسبب أولوية المرور، حيث أوشكا على التصادم فى الميدان،  مضيفًا أنهما تبادلا الشتائم وأن الضابط قال بالحرف الواحد "أنتم لسه  بهايم..وهتفضلوا عربجية"، وركل السائق الذى بادله السباب بقدمه فى بطنه ثم  أطلق عليه عياراً نارياً أصابه فى كتفه الأيسر. 

على الفور حضرت سيارة شرطة ونقلت نجلى الضابط الصغار واحتشد الأهالى الذين  أحرقوا سيارة الضابط إضافة إلى إحراق سيارة الشرطة فى وسط الميدان. 

قال بعض الأشخاص إنهم جيران ضابط الشرطة وإنه سيئ السمعة ويفرض البلطجة  والسيطرة على المواطنين بصفة دائمة هو ووالده اللذان يقطنان فى عمارة سكنية  بشارع الجزائر لا تبعد سوى عدة أمتار عن الميدان محل الواقعة.  

وطالب سائقو الميكروباص وعشرات من الأهالى بمحاكمة عادلة لضابط الشرطة الذى  أشيع أنه كان مخمورا ويحمل المخدرات بداخل السيارة، كما أطلقوا الهتافات  التى تنادى بإسقاط حكومة شفيق وجهازى الشرطة وأمن الدولة بزعم أنهما لا  يزالان مصدر إرهاب وقلق لكل المواطنين. 

حضرت قوات الجيش المتمركزة بالقرب من الميدان على وجه السرعة ومنعت كارثة  مروعة من الحدوث إثر تدخلها فى حماية العقار محل إقامة الضابط، كما منعت  العشرات من اقتحام نقطة شرطة صقر قريش بعدما أحكمت الوضع تمامًا ونقلت رجال  الشرطة إلى السرية العسكرية.  

من جهتها أدانت اللجنة الشعبية للدفاع عن الثورة بالمعادى والبساتين ودار  السلام فى بيان صدر لها مساء أمس الخميس تحت عنوان"جبروت الشرطة مازال  مستمرًا" الواقعة، وقالت إن الشرطة ما زالت تفرض جبروتها على المواطنين  وضحاياها بالمئات أمثال خالد سعيد وسيد بلال وأحمد الفكهانى بالمعادى أيضًا  وغيرهم وطالب البيان بإلغاء جهاز أمن الدولة. 

فور وقوع الحادث أوقف اللواء محمود وجدى، وزير الداخلية، الملازم أول صلاح  أشرف السجينى عن العمل، وأحاله للنيابة العامة للتحقيق معه مشيرًا إلى أنه  كان فى إجازة مرضية فيما أمرت نيابة البساتين برئاسة محمد عبد المنعم بحبس  المتهم 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zizoYAzizo
					

احنا ليه بنحكم من ناحيه واحده انا قلت انا ضد الى حصل فى الرد يا محمد بس احنا بنحكم على البنى ادم انه غلطان علشان ضربه بالنار مع انى رافض الوضع ده بس ليه مش حاطين فى اعتبارنا بردو ان السواق شتمه ونزله من العربيه واكيد شتمه بافظع الشتائم وده كان رد فعل الظابط عليه ماهو يعنى الاتنين غلطانين يامحمد ولا يعنى احنا ماسكين فى رد الفعل 
هفترض انى ماشى وانت ماشى جمبى ومراه وحده رحت شاتمط بافظع الشتائم انت مسكت طوبه وفتحت نافوخى المفروض مين الى غلطان انا ولا انت ؟ 
(((( انا مش مع تصرف الظابط لانه متخلف عقليا طبعا بتصرفه بس فنفس الوقت السواق بردو غلطان )))))
وانا بردو بقولك الراجل الى السواق الى طالع الكبرى مخالف وشتم فى امناء الشرطه مين الى غلطان ؟ والضغط النفسى الى كان عليه وهو طالع كبرى مخالف كان من الشرطه 
ورد الفعل الهمجى هو همجيه شعب يا محمد يعنى مولعش فى قسم علشان اقول الشرطه وحشه ومروحش ارمى ظباط من الشبابيك بتاعه الاقسام من الدور الرابع علشان اقول وحشين بيتهيالى على طكلام وكلام الناس والاشاده بوزير الداخليه الجديد ان فيه قانون بيحكم دلوقتى ونبقى شعب حضارى محترم بيدور على التغير فى كل حاجه مش شعب همجى 
على فكره انا مبسوط جدا فى الى حصل فى الشرطه وانهم بانو على حقيقتهم بس بردو منبقاش متحاملين على بشر زينا لاننا فى حاجه ليهم وفعلا فحاجه ليهم


يعني يازيزو مطلوب ايه من الناس في موقف زي ده .. 
حقيقي بجد 
انا مش قادر افهم وجهه نظرك بالكامل هنا 

يعني هل الناس  اخطأت لما غضبت وثارت ضد الشرطي ده وضربته ؟ 

وبعدين اشمعنا الشرطي ده بالتحديد اللي الناس عملت معاه كده ؟؟ 


يازيزو ماهو ياما الناس سكتت ..هل يعني ده كان رد حضاري مثلا .. 
يازيزو فيه حاجه اسمها العقاب علي قدر الخطأ 
مفيش حاجه اسمها الوم الناس عشان تظاهرت ضد مجرم شرطه 
واقول بان لازم نحسن معاملتنا معاهم ونحسن اليهم عاشن هما كمان يحسنو معاملتهم معانا .. 
ده معادله معكوسه يازيزو 
الطرف الاول في المعادله دي ..جهاز الشرطه لانه اساسا بيخدم الشعب ..مش بيقتلهم ويدبحهم 

وكمان يازيزو ماتحطنيش في اختيار : 

يااما اقبل الشرطه باسلوبها المعتاد 
ياما اقبل البلطجه والفوضي ... 

عشان تبقي عارف ...حادث زي ده بينسف اي محاوله منهم لتحسين صورتهم 
تحسين الصوره محتاج عمل وفعل ..مش كلام وتوسل ..
وساعه العمل نلاقي ضابط بيقتل مواطن 

انا بس عايز اوصل معاك لاجابه ؟ 
مين اللي مطاب بتحسين المعامله مع الاخر ؟ 
الشعب يحسن معاملته مه الشرطه ... 
ولا الشرطه تحسن معاملتها مع الشعب .. 

اصلها تفرق جدا في الفرضين السابقين 

وبعدين اوعي تفتكر اني شايفك ضابط شرطه ههههه 

انا بس بحاول افضفض معاك شويه
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أنا لسه دلوقتى عارفة أصل حكاية الضابط اللى ضرب  المواطن وموته..
> للأسف يا زيزو الضابط ماكانش فى موقع تأدية عمله..كان  فى أجازة ولابس مدنى والحكاية انه كان سايق عربية المواطن سبقه بعربيته  فحصل شجار بينهم وكانت النتيجة ان المواطن مات..موته الضابط فى غير أوقات  العمل الرسمية وبطبنجه ميرى !!!
> والأدهى ان بعد ما الناس ضربته جامد  فضلوا فى المنطق يدوروا على أى جنس ضابط تانى يضربوه لغاية لما مسكوا ضابط  تانى هرب منهم وجرى وهو بيحدفهم بالطوب..يعنى دوافع انتقامية محضة..
> فيه  حاجة غلط..
> فيه حاجة خطيرة..
> موش عارفة ايه اللى هيجرالك يا مصر..
> يارب..أدعوك..تكون  حوادث عارضة..ووقتية..
> يارب أدعوك اللطف بينا..
> يارب..


اقرى الى نزلته من اليوم السبع فى الموضوع انا ملون حاجات هى 
1- سياسه الفعل ورد الفعل والاتنين غلطانين شتمو بعض وهزاو بعض وزى ماقلت  لمحمد كده لو انا ماشى وشتمته وهو فتح نافوخى ميبقاش هو غلطان لانى تصرفه  ورد فعله كده وانا غلطت فيه الاول 
2 - الناس الى ملهاش زنب الى وقع عليها الضرر ان كان نفسى او معنوى 
3- الاسلوب الهمجى الى حصل وعايزين يقتحمو بيته واهله والناس لكلام الفارغ  ده 
ده الى بتكلم عليه ياستى انا ان كان على الظابط يروح فى ستين داهيه وسواق  الميكرباص بردو يروح فى ستين داهيه بس انا بتكلم على الهمجيه الى بتحصل دى  وطبعا هتلاقى عربيه الظابط قبل ماتتحرق كان متاخد منها كل حاجه واتسرقت  طبعا ده العادى يعنى او الطبيعى الى بشوفه فى كل الحوادث فى الشارع فى  الايام الطبيعيه مبالك فى الظروف دى بقى والله انا شوفتها بعينى فى المقطم  عربيه عامله حادثه ومقلوبه وكانو الحرميه بياخدو محافظ الناس الى ميته فيها  والخواتم والسلاسل والى بيفك الكاوتش وياخجده والبطاريه بيفكها وياخدها  وهلم جره عامه من غير كتر كلام علشان متزهقوش منى او تعتبرونى من الشركه  ولا حاجه 
ربنا يستر ونبقى نعمل لجان شعبيه تقف فى الشوارع بقى ونقبض على بتوع الشرطه  نسلمهم فى القسم بتاع اللجان الشعبيه انا عن نفسى هبقى لواء لجنه شعبيه  :: 

ملحوظه الى صعبان عليا فى الموضوع ده كله العربيه الدودج رام الى اتحرقت دى والله دى عندى برقبه الظابط واهله والسواق الى انضرب والمعادى كلها اصلا :cry:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> * يعني يازيزو مطلوب ايه من الناس في موقف زي ده ..* 
> * حقيقي بجد* 
> * انا مش قادر افهم وجهه نظرك بالكامل هنا* 
> 
> * يعني هل الناس  اخطأت لما غضبت وثارت ضد الشرطي ده وضربته ؟* 
> 
> * وبعدين اشمعنا الشرطي ده بالتحديد اللي الناس عملت معاه كده ؟؟* 
> 
> 
> ...


يا محمد والله انا بس كل الى عايزه نصلح من نفسنا وخلاص قبل مانصلح من غيرنا الشرطه مالهاش عندى غير بطاقه ورخصه سواقه ده بالنسبالى يطلبهم باحترام ادهمله لاقى عليا حكم او حاجه يحتجزنى كادامى ده الى انا عايزه 
موضوع الناس والى عملته ساره من كام يوم قالت على حادثه شارع الهرم بتاع امين الشرطه الى طلب علبه سجاير ولا كارت شحن وكان التصرف هو انهم خادوه للمحافظه باين التصرف ده عاجبنى الصراحه لكن الى حصل فى المعادى ولج العنف واثار الشغب وخلاص وانا حاتت فى الرد الى قبل ده المقال كله بالصور وشوف بس الى ملونه باللون الكحلى هنفترض ان والدتى او والدتك او اختى او اختك فى ميكرباص ولا حاجه مدى قلقك ايه وقتها 
انا مش بخيرك مابين الشرطه وضعها القديم والبلطجيه وده ظاهر فى كل ردودى على فكره الى بقوله نصلح من نفسنا الاول وملقيش كل التهم على جانب واحد لان انا عمرى ماهعملك حاجه وتيجى تضربنى بالقلم مثلا لازم يبقى حصل حاجه لكن انت عارف بنعمل دلوقتى زى الى ضربنى وبكى وسبقنى واشتكى 
انا بتكلم على فئه معينه من الناص صحيح هما حالين ازمه بلد بس قلالت ادب محتاجين الحزم والصرامه فى التعامل منقولش بقى اصله ضربه بالنار انا هحط نفسى مكانه هاجيب رقبه السواق لو ان شتمنى باهلى مش هضربه بالنار بس يعنى 
ده رد فعلى بس مش مشعنى كده انى هبقى صح لانى ادام شتمته فانا شتمت نفسى والعكس صحيح

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

علي فكره يازيزو السائق توفي متاثرا بجراحه ..لسه قارئ الخبر علي مصراوي دلوقتي ..يلا ربنا يرحمه ويصبر اهله وينتقم من اللي قتله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الله يرحمه يرحم الجميع

----------


## حمادو

يا اخوانا لو هانمسك كل حادثة ونقعد نحلل فيها لغاية ما نتحلل احنا شخصيا, يبقى كده مافيش حد هايكسب بالعكس الجميع هايكون خسران.
الحقيقة والأرقام بتقول أن معدلات الحوادث فى مصر تعدت معدلات الحوادث فى العراق أو وكولومبيا...لو احنا عايزين نحط حد للحوادث دي يبقى الجميع لازم يتكاتف مع بعضه لأننا حاليا فى أزمة حقيقية.
إنما علشان نمسك كل حادثة ونشوف مين الغلطان أكتر من التانى! يبقى إن شاء الله هانغرق فى سيل حوادث وهاندخل من رد فعل لرد فعل أقوى.

اللى يشوف حاجة غلط يبلغ عنها الشرطة, وبكده هاندى الأمان للشرطة تدخل تانى الحياة العامة, وفى نفس الوقت هايكون عندنا فرصة متابعة عملها...إنما اننا نهاجم المعتدى بشكل اكثر همجية من أسلوب إعتدائه!! شئ غير مقبول الحقيقة يعني.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_يا مصر هانت و بانت كلها كام يوم ..نهارنا نادي ونهار الندل مش باين_

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يا اخوانا لو هانمسك كل حادثة ونقعد نحلل فيها لغاية ما نتحلل احنا شخصيا, يبقى كده مافيش حد هايكسب بالعكس الجميع هايكون خسران.
> الحقيقة والأرقام بتقول أن معدلات الحوادث فى مصر تعدت معدلات الحوادث فى العراق أو وكولومبيا...لو احنا عايزين نحط حد للحوادث دي يبقى الجميع لازم يتكاتف مع بعضه لأننا حاليا فى أزمة حقيقية.
> إنما علشان نمسك كل حادثة ونشوف مين الغلطان أكتر من التانى! يبقى إن شاء الله هانغرق فى سيل حوادث وهاندخل من رد فعل لرد فعل أقوى.
> 
> اللى يشوف حاجة غلط يبلغ عنها الشرطة, وبكده هاندى الأمان للشرطة تدخل تانى الحياة العامة, وفى نفس الوقت هايكون عندنا فرصة متابعة عملها...إنما اننا نهاجم المعتدى بشكل اكثر همجية من أسلوب إعتدائه!! شئ غير مقبول الحقيقة يعني.


ماهو ده الى بحاول اقوله لكن دلوقتى كله عمال يقول كانو كانو كانو ومش عارف كانو دى فعلا هتودينا لفين بقى عامه ربنا يستر على الجميع ويهدى الكل بقى

----------


## حمادو

> ماهو ده الى بحاول اقوله لكن دلوقتى كله عمال يقول كانو كانو كانو ومش عارف كانو دى فعلا هتودينا لفين بقى عامه ربنا يستر على الجميع ويهدى الكل بقى



فيه حاجة كمان...الضابط اللى ضرب النار فى السواق دا, ضرب النار بصفته كضابط شرطة ولا كمواطن مصري تعرض لأي إستفزاز أيا كان وبناءا عليه استخدم القوة المطلقة؟ هو إذن لما رفع السلاح وضرب السواق ماكانش بيؤدي واجبه كضابط شرطة وإنما كان واحد عادي زي أي حد فى الشارع...ليه بأه نعاقبه إحنا بصفته ضابط شرطة؟ ونقول أصل هم اللى بدأوا؟ هم مين مش فاهم!

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> فيه حاجة كمان...الضابط اللى ضرب النار فى السواق دا, ضرب النار بصفته كضابط شرطة ولا كمواطن مصري تعرض لأي إستفزاز أيا كان وبناءا عليه استخدم القوة المطلقة؟ هو إذن لما رفع السلاح وضرب السواق ماكانش بيؤدي واجبه كضابط شرطة وإنما كان واحد عادي زي أي حد فى الشارع...ليه بأه نعاقبه إحنا بصفته ضابط شرطة؟ ونقول أصل هم اللى بدأوا؟ هم مين مش فاهم!


يابنى انا لو بتاخنق معاك فى الشارع دلوقتى ياحمادو وفيه ظابط شرطه واقف فى النص هتلاقينا احنا الاتنين بنضربه هو  ::  ازاى يقف يتفرج علينا  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يابنى انا لو بتاخنق معاك فى الشارع دلوقتى ياحمادو وفيه ظابط شرطه واقف فى النص هتلاقينا احنا الاتنين بنضربه هو  ازاى يقف يتفرج علينا


 :Girl (13):

----------


## حمادو

> يابنى انا لو بتاخنق معاك فى الشارع دلوقتى ياحمادو وفيه ظابط شرطه واقف فى النص هتلاقينا احنا الاتنين بنضربه هو  ازاى يقف يتفرج علينا


ههههههههههههههه
جامدة دي الحقيقة..

----------


## طائر الشرق

*الحق اما مستغرب من كلام الناس ان معدل الجرائم زائد عن الحد

الحقيقة احنا هنا فى المحلة الحياة كويسة جدا ولا فى  بلطجة ولا يحزنون يعنى

حياة عادية زى الاول والشرطة عادى هنا بس الحق مش عارف ايه نظامهم معانا بقى لانى مش اتعاملت مع حد منهم لغاية دلوقتى

فهل حد هنا عنده او شاف بعينه حوادث بلطجة وكدا او حتى حصلت لجيرانه 

ومحدش يقولى سمعت

لانى انا كمان سمعت ولما سألت الناس اللى بتكون ساكنة فى المنطقة اللى بيقولوا حصل فيها الحوادث دى بتطلع فى الاخر فشنك
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الحق اما مستغرب من كلام الناس ان معدل الجرائم زائد عن الحد
> 
> الحقيقة احنا هنا فى المحلة الحياة كويسة جدا ولا فى  بلطجة ولا يحزنون يعنى
> 
> حياة عادية زى الاول والشرطة عادى هنا بس الحق مش عارف ايه نظامهم معانا بقى لانى مش اتعاملت مع حد منهم لغاية دلوقتى
> 
> فهل حد هنا عنده او شاف بعينه حوادث بلطجة وكدا او حتى حصلت لجيرانه 
> 
> ومحدش يقولى سمعت
> ...


هههههههههه
مساء الخير يا هيثم
يا هيثم أنا بقى الحياة وردى عندى خالص..والناس بجد متقولشى ملايكة..الناس سعيدة ومتعاونة ومسالمين..
آه والله بجد..
لدرجة انى مستغربة اوى..وبتكلم بثقة علشان كدا..
هى فين الجرايم دى ؟
حتى فى القاهرة بيقولوا الحياة جميلة
وأحسن من الأول :xmas 29:

----------


## R17E

القذافي خطب تاني

----------


## طائر الشرق

> القذافي خطب تاني


قصدك عمل فيلم هندى ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> هههههههههه
> مساء الخير يا هيثم
> يا هيثم أنا بقى الحياة وردى عندى خالص..والناس بجد متقولشى ملايكة..الناس سعيدة ومتعاونة ومسالمين..
> آه والله بجد..
> لدرجة انى مستغربة اوى..وبتكلم بثقة علشان كدا..
> هى فين الجرايم دى ؟
> حتى فى القاهرة بيقولوا الحياة جميلة
> وأحسن من الأول


 *ماهو دا اللى بقوله والله يا ميس ندى

عارفة

فى وثيقة كدا منشورة على مصراوى  عن خطة الداخلية للتعامل مع التظاهرات

صحيح هى فشلت وكانت غبية  بس من بنودها ان يتم نشر هذه الاحداث دى واثارة الرعب بين الناس عشان يكون مناهضة التظاهرات من الشعب نفسه مش من الشرطة*

الله اعلم هل هى صحيح ولا ملفقة  بس بجد انا نفسى كل واحد بيدخل يقول هل فعلا عنده حاجة شافها بعينه ولا زى حلاتنا كدا برضه


بيسمع ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *ماهو دا اللى بقوله والله يا ميس ندى
> 
> عارفة
> 
> فى وثيقة كدا منشورة على مصراوى  عن خطة الداخلية للتعامل مع التظاهرات
> 
> صحيح هى فشلت وكانت غبية  بس من بنودها ان يتم نشر هذه الاحداث دى واثارة الرعب بين الناس عشان يكون مناهضة التظاهرات من الشعب نفسه مش من الشرطة*
> 
> الله اعلم هل هى صحيح ولا ملفقة  بس بجد انا نفسى كل واحد بيدخل يقول هل فعلا عنده حاجة شافها بعينه ولا زى حلاتنا كدا برضه
> ...


بص يا هيثم..
موش مبالغة والله لما بقول ان الناس كويسة ..والشعب دا أليف بطبعه وفى حاله..يعنى ايه اللى احنا عملناه يا هيثم..وسيبك من الحالات العادية اللى موجودة فى كل الدنيا..
والله وموش رأيى لوحدى ان فى عدم وجود الشرطة..لما اختفت من الشوارع..الناس كانت محترمة اوى..ماحدش اتهجم على حد ولا سرق حد..دا حصل يوم الجمعة والسبت فى عز الثورة بعد هروب الشرطة..وحصل من البلطجية بس اللى أجروهم..دخلوا محلات هنا وسرقوها وبيوت وكدا..والناس اللى كانت سهرانة تحمى البيوت والأماكن قدروا يمسكوهم واعترفوا انهم مؤجرين..
صحيح فيه ناس فى الهيصة أياميها سرقت بس ماكانوش كتير للأمانة..وبجد أنا شوفت ناس بسيطة من اللى بيقولوا عليهم الأميين كانوا حاسيين اوى بدم الناس اللى ماتت ..وعايزين يعملوا أى حاجة علشان خاطر البلد..يعنى يساهموا بأى شىء..
وفيه أصدقاء ليا فى القاهرة بيقولوا مفيش حاجات غير طبيعة ..الحياة ماشية ويمكن أحسن..
يمكن إحنا سمعنا تقيل يا هيثم واللا ايه الحكاية بالضبط ؟ ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الجيش زبده

والشرطه مورطه

والشعب سمنه

والناس مآامنه

والتغييب

والتعليب

والألاعيب

من برا وجوا آخر سُكَّر

والمنطقة كلها 

بقت ساندويتشات سُكَّر على سمنة ..

خدى بالك ياآمنه*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اهم حاجه عندى انه مجبش سيره عبد الفتاح  ::

----------


## حمادو

اللقطات دي مفبركة مش حقيقية يا زيزو...أخويا من بلكونته يقدر يشوف الساحة الخضراء وأكد لى أن مافيش فيها بنى آدم مؤيد للقذافى ولا وجود له اصلا
بخلاف أن الوقت ليل فى طرابلس حاليا, والجو هوا وعواصف....إنما فى الفيديو واضح ان الدنيا لسه نور

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> اللقطات دي مفبركة مش حقيقية يا زيزو...أخويا من بلكونته يقدر يشوف الساحة الخضراء وأكد لى أن مافيش فيها بنى آدم مؤيد للقذافى ولا وجود له اصلا
> بخلاف أن الوقت ليل فى طرابلس حاليا, والجو هوا وعواصف....إنما فى الفيديو واضح ان الدنيا لسه نور


لا والله بجد  :: 
القذافى بيفربك الفديوهات كمان خلاص ياحمادو طيب ابقى والينا بالاخبار ومنا على اخوك ياحمادو اول باول وياريت يرجع لمصر فى الظروف دى الى موجوده فى ليبيا

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> فيه حاجة كمان...الضابط اللى ضرب النار فى السواق دا, ضرب النار بصفته كضابط شرطة ولا كمواطن مصري تعرض لأي إستفزاز أيا كان وبناءا عليه استخدم القوة المطلقة؟ هو إذن لما رفع السلاح وضرب السواق ماكانش بيؤدي واجبه كضابط شرطة وإنما كان واحد عادي زي أي حد فى الشارع...ليه بأه نعاقبه إحنا بصفته ضابط شرطة؟ ونقول أصل هم اللى بدأوا؟ هم مين مش فاهم!


طب فيه بقي ياحمادو سؤال احسن من كده .. بس قبل مااقوله هقولك مش اي حد عادي هيكون معاه سلاح ناري ..وبما ان ده ضابط شرطه يبقي هو اكيد يحمل سلاح بصفته ضابط شرطه ..وعشان كده بحاسبه كضابط شرطه ..بدليل ان وزير الداخليه احاله للنيابه العامه واقاله من خدمته ..
السؤال بقي: 
ليه اصلا ضابط الشرطه بيشيل سلاح .. 
وتعالو نراجع كم التحصينات اللي محصنه الشرطه نفسها بيها هنلاقيها كتير جدا 
قنابل ..مسله للدموع ومولتوف ..رشاشات ..بنادق الي ..مسدسات ..مدرعات ..قنابل غاز ..وجهاز لامن الدوله باسلحته القمعيه ..,و وو 
وعدد افراد الامن المركزي كان علي العهد القديم مليون و200 الف .. 

عارفين الدستور لما وصف الشرطه قال عليهم ايه .. 

قال الشرطه هيئه مدنيه ..مش هيئه عسكريه زي ماحنا شفناها كده ايام التظاهرات ..


المادة (184) من الدستور المصري تقول : 
الشرطة هيئة مدنية نظامية، رئيسها الأعلى رئيس الجمهورية. وتؤدى الشرطة واجبها في خدمة الشعب، وتكفل للمواطنين الطمأنينة والأمن، وتسهر على حفظ النظام والأمن العام والآداب، وتتولى تنفيذ ما تفرضه عليها القوانين واللوائح من واجبات، وذلك كله على الوجه المبين بالقانون.

والمادة (180)
الدولة وحدها هى التى تنشئ القوات المسلحة، وهى ملك للشعب، مهمتها حماية البلاد وسلامة أراضيها وأمنها، ولا يجوز لأية هيئة أو جماعة إنشاء تشكيلات عسكرية أو* شبه عسكرية.* ويبين القانون شروط الخدمة والترقية فـى القوات المسلحة.  

شبه عسكريه ..محرمه دستوريا 

مصيبه الي شفناه وبنشوفه في جهاز الشرطه الي الان ..والمفروض ان وزير الداخليه (ايا كان اسمه ) يقسم علي احترام الدستور ..
لكن قسمه باطل كما نري

----------


## hanoaa

> يابنى انا لو بتاخنق معاك فى الشارع دلوقتى ياحمادو وفيه ظابط شرطه واقف فى النص هتلاقينا احنا الاتنين بنضربه هو  ازاى يقف يتفرج علينا


 صح 
أنا متأكده من ده
الناس شايلة الشرطة على راسها و زاعقه
و أنا بقى متغاظة منهم أوى
و متغاظة من سواقين الميكروباس أوى
إمبارح وأنا راجعة بالليل أنا و ماما ركبنا ميكروباس
جناب السواق بقى قال هاركب الكرسى 4
طبعا لأن الساده الشرطة اللى حضرات السواقين بيخافوا منهم مش موجودين 
و لأنى مش هاقدر زى كل مرة أقوله عند الكمين بقى نتفاهم
و لأنى مش هالاقى حد من الظباط أكلمه أو أخد نمر الميكروباس و أبلغ عنه
البيه ساق فيها و بدأ يقل أدبه
طبعا الناس كانت هاتركب 4 
و عنها و عينكوا ماتشوف إلا النور
ثورت فى وشه 
و بدأت أتكلم و شويه و صوتى على و الناس كلها خدت بالها و ثاروا عليه هما كمان
و نزلنا و سيبناله الميكروباس يبقى يركب فيه هو
و ميكروباسين بعده حملوا و الكرسى 3 زى الفل
و طلعوا و بسلانمته واقف مش لاقى حد يركب معاه
بس غاظنى واحد من الناس 
ميكروباس كمل العدد و قفل الباب و بعدين يقول للسواق يا عم حمل أربعات خلينا نروح
الراجل طلع محترم و ماعملش كده أو الناس ضغطت عليه الله أعلم ماكنتش من الركاب
بس الناس قالتله أصلا الناس دى نزلت علشان حكاية أربعات
بس كان نفسى الراجل ده يركب معايا كنت خنقته

----------


## حمادو

> لا والله بجد 
> القذافى بيفربك الفديوهات كمان خلاص ياحمادو طيب ابقى والينا بالاخبار ومنا على اخوك ياحمادو اول باول وياريت يرجع لمصر فى الظروف دى الى موجوده فى ليبيا


الحمد لله الأمور حاليا أهدى بكتير من النهاردة الظهر والعصر, كان فيه ضرب نار وجرحى على مدى رؤية أخويا من البلكونة بخلاف اني شفت بالكاميرا عن طريق سكايب جثث مرمية على الأرض.
بخلاف أن مداخل ومخارج المدينة فى ايد المتظاهرين علشان كده أظن أنهم بيزحفوا ببطئ ناحية العزيزية لأن دا فيه ضغط نفسى عالى على المحيطين بالقذافى بخلاف أن الشعب مش عايز مدابح...تقدر تقول كده ان الشعب بيعمل ارهاب ورعب لكتائب القذافى عن طريق التحرك البطئ علشان يستسلموا من نفسهم, لأنهم بيقعوا اصلا واحد ورا التانى.
إن شاء الله فى خلال فترة أقصاها اسبوع تكون الأمور استتبت فى طرابلس...أما بأه عن عودة أخويا لمصر فهو ماعندهوش غير رد واحد.. النصر أو الشهادة.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> طب فيه بقي ياحمادو سؤال احسن من كده .. بس قبل مااقوله هقولك مش اي حد عادي هيكون معاه سلاح ناري ..وبما ان ده ضابط شرطه يبقي هو اكيد يحمل سلاح بصفته ضابط شرطه ..وعشان كده بحاسبه كضابط شرطه ..بدليل ان وزير الداخليه احاله للنيابه العامه واقاله من خدمته ..
> السؤال بقي: 
> ليه اصلا ضابط الشرطه بيشيل سلاح .. 
> وتعالو نراجع كم التحصينات اللي محصنه الشرطه نفسها بيها هنلاقيها كتير جدا 
> قنابل ..مسله للدموع ومولتوف ..رشاشات ..بنادق الي ..مسدسات ..مدرعات ..قنابل غاز ..وجهاز لامن الدوله باسلحته القمعيه ..,و وو 
> وعدد افراد الامن المركزي كان علي العهد القديم مليون و200 الف .. 
> 
> عارفين الدستور لما وصف الشرطه قال عليهم ايه .. 
> 
> ...


معلش يامحمد انا عايز اسال سوال بردو طيب لما يروحو يهجمو على بتوع مخدرات ولا اطلبه مثلا وانا بتسرق هيجيلى شايل ايه عصايه ؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> صح 
> أنا متأكده من ده
> الناس شايلة الشرطة على راسها و زاعقه
> و أنا بقى متغاظة منهم أوى
> و متغاظة من سواقين الميكروباس أوى
> إمبارح وأنا راجعة بالليل أنا و ماما ركبنا ميكروباس
> جناب السواق بقى قال هاركب الكرسى 4
> طبعا لأن الساده الشرطة اللى حضرات السواقين بيخافوا منهم مش موجودين 
> و لأنى مش هاقدر زى كل مرة أقوله عند الكمين بقى نتفاهم
> ...




ربنا يستر على الجميع 
والله انا عايز كله يتصلح حاله وطبعا ده مستحيل لان مش هيحصل ده غير لما نتغير يعنى موقفك كرريه على كذا شخص بعديكى هتلاقى ان السواق هيركب مظبوط لان مش كل همره ينزل الركاب او بتعطل وهكذا المهم ان الناس تبقى عايزه الاحسن وفيه بردو ناس زى الراجل الى بيقول حمل اربعات ده ده هيفضل كده طول عمره
موضوع الشرطه على الاقل الواحد كان بيهدد بيها حتى لو مش بتعمل حاجه يعنى  :: 
بس فعلا المفروض الناس ترجع الثقه للشرطه وخلاص على الاقل ندرسهم فى الفتره دى علشان لو مش محترمين ياستى نبقى نضربهم تانى  ::  بدل مالجيش يمشى ونلاقيهم انيل من الاول  ::

----------


## حمادو

> طب فيه بقي ياحمادو سؤال احسن من كده .. بس قبل مااقوله هقولك مش اي حد عادي هيكون معاه سلاح ناري ..وبما ان ده ضابط شرطه يبقي هو اكيد يحمل سلاح بصفته ضابط شرطه ..وعشان كده بحاسبه كضابط شرطه ..بدليل ان وزير الداخليه احاله للنيابه العامه واقاله من خدمته ..
> السؤال بقي: 
> ليه اصلا ضابط الشرطه بيشيل سلاح .. 
> وتعالو نراجع كم التحصينات اللي محصنه الشرطه نفسها بيها هنلاقيها كتير جدا 
> قنابل ..مسله للدموع ومولتوف ..رشاشات ..بنادق الي ..مسدسات ..مدرعات ..قنابل غاز ..وجهاز لامن الدوله باسلحته القمعيه ..,و وو 
> وعدد افراد الامن المركزي كان علي العهد القديم مليون و200 الف .. 
> 
> عارفين الدستور لما وصف الشرطه قال عليهم ايه .. 
> 
> ...


هى الفكرة دلوقتى يا محمد الضابط دا تهجم على السائق فى أثناء تأدية واجبه؟ يبقى كده نعاقبه كضابط شرطة ويدخل محاكمة عسكرية أو اي حاجة خاصة بيهم في بعض..إنما هو لا كان لابس البدلة ولا كان فى وقت العمل وقتها, يبقى يعامل كمواطن مصري ارتكب جريمة قدرا وظيفته ضابط شرطة.
لأننا لو ادينا لنفسنا الحق نعاقب أي حد معاه مسدس على أساس انه ضابط شرطة يبقى انت كده بترعب الشرطة من الشعب وبتدى لبعض الفئات العذر مقدما فى قتل والتهجم على أي حد بدعوى أنه ضابط شرطة!
فى حين أنه المطلوب دلوقتى "إعطاء" الثقة للشرطة علشان تنزل وتؤدى واجبها...وباقول اعطاء الثقة وليس الثقة فيها لان الاصل انى باعطى واسحب ثقتى من الحكومة واتباعها وقت ما احب, إنما الثقة المطلقة في الحكومة هاتؤدي لعواقب احنا عشناها كفاية قوى.

بخصوص بأه ليه الشرطي يحمل سلاح! بصراحة مش قادر أفهم دا, يعني أنا راجل بتاع مالية أدواتي هى القلم والكمبيوتر...بالظبط الشرطة أدواتها هى السلاح حتى القنابل المسيلة للدموع سلاح للشرطة لفض التظاهرات.
المشكلة مش فى السلاح وانما فى كيفية استخدامه.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الحمد لله الأمور حاليا أهدى بكتير من النهاردة الظهر والعصر, كان فيه ضرب نار وجرحى على مدى رؤية أخويا من البلكونة بخلاف اني شفت بالكاميرا عن طريق سكايب جثث مرمية على الأرض.
> بخلاف أن مداخل ومخارج المدينة فى ايد المتظاهرين علشان كده أظن أنهم بيزحفوا ببطئ ناحية العزيزية لأن دا فيه ضغط نفسى عالى على المحيطين بالقذافى بخلاف أن الشعب مش عايز مدابح...تقدر تقول كده ان الشعب بيعمل ارهاب ورعب لكتائب القذافى عن طريق التحرك البطئ علشان يستسلموا من نفسهم, لأنهم بيقعوا اصلا واحد ورا التانى.
> إن شاء الله فى خلال فترة أقصاها اسبوع تكون الأمور استتبت فى طرابلس...أما بأه عن عودة أخويا لمصر فهو ماعندهوش غير رد واحد.. النصر أو الشهادة.


 ربنا يفك كربهم كلهم يا حمادو وينصرهم على القذافى واعوانه وابقى طمنا طيب ديما على اخوك  :f:  وتحياتى اليه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

حمادو .. وزيزو 

بالنسبه للستليح المغالي فيه من رجال الشرطه .. 
هو انا اللي قلت ياجماعه انه مخالف 

تقدرو ترجعو للمواد الدستوريه وانا كمان حاطط رقمها عشان يسهل البحث عنها مستقبلا

----------


## hanoaa

ألطف حاجة بقى فى فيلم الشرطة و السواقين
عند كل كمين و كل إشارة بتلاقى عسكرى واقف
المفترض إنه كان بينظم المرور
تفتكروا وظيفته الأساسية إيه
أقولكوا أنا
كان سيادته بياخد من كل سواق 50 قرش أو تقريباً جنيه فى اليوم مش فاكرة
حاجة كده فرده أتاوة يعنى
حضراتهم بقى بعد العوده الكريمة بعد الإنسحاب مجهول الأسباب 
باصين فى ألأرض و وشهم اللى كان مكشوف إتغطى
بطلوا ياخدوا الأتاوة
و بطلوا أصلاً يبصوا على العربيات و هى ماشيه
غالباً بعد كده هايتظاهروا فى التحرير إنهم مش عارفين يشوفوا شغلهم من الكسوف

----------


## R17E

تفاصيل هامة

كيفية مساعدة اخواننا و احبابنا بليبيا:

1- شراء الادوية و الاغذية الموجودة بالاسفل و ارسلها لنا في اماكن القوافل بالمواعيد المبينة بالجدول الموضح في اسفل الصفحة. ونقبل أيضا التبرعات المادية

2- التبرع بالدم لصالح المصابين والجرحى فى ليبيا – تابع الوول لمعرفة أماكن ومواعيد سيارات التبرع بالدم 

3- قم بدعوة جيرانك و اصحابك لعمل قافلة صغيرة - عربة نصف نقل - من اي مكان او اي محافظة و ارسلها لنا على مسجد رابعة العدوية يوميا بعد صلاة العصر و حتى العشاء و يستحسن التنسيق تليفونيا معنا 0106888777

هذا الملف سيساعدك لعمل دعاية للحملة

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...PPI/edit?hl=en

4- الأطباء والتمريض والمسعفون يمكنهم التطوع بالسفر إلى ليبيا لسد النقص فى أعدادهم حاليا ومنسق السفر هو د جمال أبو العزايم 0129886288 ويراعى وجود جواز سفر سارى - حسب تعليمات القوات المسلحة المصرية

5- إذا كنت تعرف اي رجل اعمال او اي وسيلة اعلام . ادعوهم لدعم حملتنا عن طريق التكفل بقافلة او دعم حملتنا اعلاميا.

6- يمكنك التطوع لتجهيز القوافل والمساعدة فى تصنيف وتعبئة التبرعات فى أقرب مركز إليك

7- انشر معلومات الحملة قدر استطاعتك على النت و في عملك و في مسجدك 

8- لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم الاتصال بنا على الارقام التالية
0106888777 المنسق العام
0102228877 مدينة نصر
0160824674 المهندسين
0165549598 المعادي
0103855741 اكتوبر
0104941989 الهرم
0102467823 القصر العيني
0125574626 الاسكندرية
0163205254 طنطا
منسق عبور الأباء للحدود إلى ليبيا: دكتور جمال ابو العزايم 0129886288
_______________

الاغذية : ولها الأولوية الأولى الآن – تحديث الجمعة 25 فبراير

الأرز 
الدقيق 
مكرونة
سكر 
زيت
لبن بودرة

على أن تكون فى كراتينها أو عبوات الجملة

_________________
الأدوية
الأولوية الأولى لأدوية للأمراض المزمنة: الضغط والسكر والقلب والربو
أدوية للأطفال: خافض للحرارة ومضاد حيوى وأدوية للسعال ومذيبات للبلغم 
Dobutamine
Dormicum 
Fentanyl 
Succinyl choline 
Thiopental

يرجى من المتبرعين بأدوية ملاحظة التالى: 
1- يفضل شراء الأدوية بالكرتونة من شركات ومخازن الأدوية ولهذا ميزتين: الأولى أن يكون السعر أقل من الصيدليات، والثانية سهولة شحن وفرز وتنظيم ورص السيارة وبالتالى يسهل فحصها عند الحدود.
2- وفى حالة تعذر شراء الأدوية بالكرتونة، نرجو وضع كل صنف داخل كيس ويكتب عليه بخط واضع نوع الدواء من الخارج وكميته، وسنقوم نحن بوضعها فى كراتين بعد ذلك

قال تعالى - يا أيها الذين آمنوا هل أدلكم على تجارة تنجيكم من عذاب أليم، تؤمنون بالله ورسوله وتجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالكم وأنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون، يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويدخلكم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ومساكن طيبة في جنات عدن ذلك الفوز العظيم

_______________

المستلزمات الطبية

أجهزة اعطاء محاليل
كانيولات مقاسات
قرب لنقل الدم
أجهزة نقل الدم
بلاستر 

ونرجو ملاحظة أن أسعار المستلزمات الطبية فى الصيدليات مرتفعةعن أسعارها فى شركات المستلزمات الطبية، وهذه الشركات موجودة أمام كلية طب عين شمس فى شارع رمسيس، وأمام القصر العينى شارع الرشيدى، وشارع القضاعى فى شبرا بجوار جامع الخازاندار.


----

أجهزة وتجهيزات طبية أخرى: أضيفت حديثا بتاريخ 25 فبراير

آلات جراحية: جراحة عامة وأوعية دموية وعظام
أفلام أشعة
كاسيتات أشعة
مسامير وشرائح عظام
مونيتور
أجهزة تنفس صناعى
Pulse oximeter
أجهزة أشعة متنقلة

---
يوم الخميس و الجمعه 24 و 25 فبراير

القاهرة

أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية مدينة نصر من العصر الى منتصف الليل

امام مسجد مصطفى محمود - المهندسين من العصر الى العشاء

امام مسجد الحصري مدينة السادس من اكتوبر من العصر الى العشاء

المعادي - ميدان الحرية من العصر الى العشاء

القصر العيني - 10 شارع ضريح سعد زغلول . جمعية نهضتنا

الهرم - 6 ش اولاد عوف خلف رويال سنتر من شارع الهرم - محطة حسن محمد
ــــــــ
طنطا

مسجد الفرقان بشارع حسن رضوان مع محمد فريد. يوميا ان شاء الله

جميع انحاء الجمهورية

نستقبل القوافل الصغيرة - نصف نقل - من جميع انحاء الحمهورية على مسجد رابعة العدوية بالقاهرة

__________________


تذكر اخي المتبرع و انت تشتري المساعدات الطبية و الدواء او الغذاء قول الله تعالى - ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا


نحن نسابق الوقت فهناك آلاف الجرحى
لا تنسى دعوة اصدقاءك


http://twitter.com/MagedMes
http://twitter.com/ehabmes

(read less)
Mission	خبر سار و مؤكد: دخول اطباء مصريين ابطال الى الاراضي الليبية لاسعاف الجرحى. و جاري الان تجهيز قافلة اطباء عن طريق صفحتنا - مصريون وندعم ثورة ليبيا- . 
ستنطلق غدا بعد ان شاء الله. 
على الاطباء الذين يرغبون في الذهاب الاتصال على رقم 0129886288 د.جمال ابو العزايم هام: لابد من وجود جواز سفر ساري 
قال تعالى - ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا 
Awards	بدأت الفكرة بمبادرة شخصية من مجموعة قليلة من مصريين حاولوا الوقوف بجانب أشقائهم فى ليبيا، ودعمت المبادرة عدة جهات أهلية ونقابية منها:
نقابة المحامين بمرسى مطروح
وقافلة رابعة العدوية تحت إشراف جمعية رابعة العدوية الخيرية التابعة لوزارة التضامن الاجتماعى
وبالتنسيق مع عدة جهات منها نقابة الأطباء وجارى التنسيق مع جهات أخرى مثل اتحاد الأطباء العرب وأطباء بلا حدود
نتوجه بالشكر للشيخ فرج العبد و الاستاذ ايمن شويقي بمرسى مطروح لدعمهما غير المحدود لجميع القوافل
Email	ehabmes@yahoo.com
Phone	0106888777 داخل مص

----------


## hanoaa

> *الجيش زبده
> 
> والشرطه مورطه
> 
> والشعب سمنه
> 
> والناس مآامنه
> 
> والتغييب
> ...


دايماً كلماتك جاية من بعيد
بجد دايماً بقف قدامها و أنا مندهشة و محتارة و مش لاقية رد
كل اللى أقدر أقوله خدى بالك يا أمنة

----------


## سوما

> اهم حاجه عندى انه مجبش سيره عبد الفتاح


 عشان عبد الفتاح  أستقال يا زيزو ,,, قدم استقالته احتجاجا على الاعتداء الذي تمارسه الدولة ضد المتظاهرين وانضم للمتظاهرين وللثورة ... 
أنما ف الخطاب اللى قبليه كان اللواء عبد الفتاح يونس لسه وزير الداخلية  ف حكومته ,, وكان الراجل رقم ( 2 ) بعد القذافى ف النظام الحاكم هناك وعضو مجلس قيادة الثورة الليبية ويعتبر رفيق حياة القذافى ...


حقيقي الله يعين ويحفظ الشعب الليبي ... يارب

----------


## hanoaa

> عشان عبد الفتاح  أستقال يا زيزو ,,, قدم استقالته احتجاجا على الاعتداء الذي تمارسه الدولة ضد المتظاهرين وانضم للمتظاهرين وللثورة ... 
> أنما ف الخطاب اللى قبليه كان اللواء عبد الفتاح يونس لسه وزير الداخلية  ف حكومته ,, وكان الراجل رقم ( 2 ) بعد القذافى ف النظام الحاكم هناك وعضو مجلس قيادة الثورة الليبية ويعتبر رفيق حياة القذافى ...
> 
> 
> حقيقي الله يعين ويحفظ الشعب الليبي ... يارب


الحمد لله
عبد الفتاح بتاع ليبيا طلع راجل محترم
مش زى عبد الفتاح بتاعنا
استنى لما اقيل
و سحب العساكر و الضباط من الشارع
و نفذ أشهر موقعه فى التاريخ
موقعة الجمل
سيادة اللواء عبد الفتاح يونس
تحية إحترام و إجلال و تقدير لك و لكل الشرفاء أمثالك
و ربنا ينصر ليبيا

----------


## سوما

> الحمد لله
> عبد الفتاح بتاع ليبيا طلع راجل محترم
> مش زى عبد الفتاح بتاعنا
> استنى لما اقيل
> و سحب العساكر و الضباط من الشارع
> و نفذ أشهر موقعه فى التاريخ
> موقعة الجمل
> سيادة اللواء عبد الفتاح يونس
> تحية إحترام و إجلال و تقدير لك و لكل الشرفاء أمثالك
> و ربنا ينصر ليبيا


يارب يارب يارب ...وان شاء الله ينصر كل مسلم ف كل مكان ..
وعندك حق ,,, اللى يعمل كده بيكون جواه نضيف ,,,,,, وبمجرد ما رأى غلط أدامه ومش عرف يصلحه تركه فوراً ...
ياريت يكون صوت الضمير هو الصوت الأول لكل مسئول عن اى شئ خصوصاً اللى مسئول عن شعب ودولة ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *الحق اما مستغرب من كلام الناس ان معدل الجرائم زائد عن الحد
> 
> الحقيقة احنا هنا فى المحلة الحياة كويسة جدا ولا فى  بلطجة ولا يحزنون يعنى
> 
> حياة عادية زى الاول والشرطة عادى هنا بس الحق مش عارف ايه نظامهم معانا بقى لانى مش اتعاملت مع حد منهم لغاية دلوقتى
> 
> فهل حد هنا عنده او شاف بعينه حوادث بلطجة وكدا او حتى حصلت لجيرانه 
> 
> ومحدش يقولى سمعت
> ...


_
تصور !!
فعلا والله يا هيثم 
كل حاجة بتكون بالسمع او القراءة 
الحاجة الوحيدة اللي شوفتها بعيني هي ثورة الميكروباصات 
يمكن عشان انا بعز الميكروباصات اوي 

_عز ؟ هوا انتي بتقولي عز؟! يبقى انتي اللي قتلتي بابايا ...آآآآآه يا بابايا__  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
طائر الشرق
حبيب قلبي ماتسمعش أى إشاعات ، وطالما أنت في المحلة ومافيش حاجة حصلت ، أطلع أعمل كشف ميداني في الجمهورية ، وأتفق مع مصراوية على كشف الحقائق بأنفسكم ... 
أنصحك بقى تسافر *ليلاً* ... مثلاً تيجي الشرقية أو تروح الإسماعيلية أو بورسعيد ، وماتشيلش معاك فلوس كتير ولا سلاح ، وسواء راكب سيارة أو ناقة .... 
محصلة بعضها هاتوصل في الوقت المحدد إذا أراد الله ...
--------

- بقالي كام ساعة مش موجود وأحداث كتير حصلت ولازم أحشر نفسي فيها طبعاً ...

الراجل الظابط إللي بتقولوا عليه شتم وبلغتوا عنه الجيش ده ..
بالنسبة لي شايف إن إللي قاله ده شويه وقليل ، وأنه محترم وإبن ناس لأنه ماطولش ... وزيزو كان مُنصف في شرحه وتوضيحه ...

بالنسبة لحادثة سائق الميكروباص والضابط ...

سواقين الميكروباص أجدع ناس وأحسنهم تربية في مصر ، ومايتخيروش عن ناس كتير هنا ، وكل واحد ممكن يختار بنفسه إن كانت أخلاقه أقرب لسواقين الميكروباص ولا أقرب لضباط الشرطة ...

حمادو 
الضابط لم يتعامل بصفة رسمية وطلع غلبان على فكرة وماقدرش يتصرف بسرعة وماطلعش من مسدسه غير طلقتين واحده في الهوا والتانية في الهوا برضه وبعدين هو غلطان كان لازم يسيب السواق يسرق منه الطبنجه زي ماهو عايز ... 


هو أنتم ماشفتوش في الفيديو والظابط بيحكي من العناية المركزة    :xmas 4:  ...

إللي أذاع اللقاء *الأسد المتنفض الجديد* على حد قولكم "التليفزيون المصري" وإللي راح للضابط عمل لقاء معاه قبل مايموت يعني ، والراجل قال إللي حصل وإنها بدأت عادية جداً ، وبتحصل بين أى مواطن غلبان وبين سائق ميكروباص واخد الشارع على حسابه وأول ماأكتشف بتاع الميكروباظ  أن الموضوع فيه ظابط وإن كمان معاه طبنجه لسه ماإتسرقتش (والكل محتاجها اليومين دول) تغيرت الأحداث تماماً ... 
تعرفوا لو أن الظابط سلمه الطبنجة بالذوق ماكنش حصل حاجة أبداً ... وبعدين حد لاحظ سرقة السيارة تماماً قبل حرقها ..
وللا ماشفتوش الفيديو  :xmas 16: 
ربنا يفتحها عليكم كلكم وتفهمونا كده إللي بيحصل دايماً ...

*
حكيم* : أفصح أبن أوضح ..

ملحوظة : عدلت كتير على المشاركة عشان كنت كتبتها وأنا مستعجل ...
 وإلى اللقاء

----------


## طائر الشرق

> _
> تصور !!
> فعلا والله يا هيثم 
> كل حاجة بتكون بالسمع او القراءة 
> الحاجة الوحيدة اللي شوفتها بعيني هي ثورة الميكروباصات 
> يمكن عشان انا بعز الميكروباصات اوي 
> 
> _عز ؟ هوا انتي بتقولي عز؟! يبقى انتي اللي قتلتي بابايا ...آآآآآه يا بابايا__


 *
ماهو دا اللى بقوله والله يا سارة 

احنا فى المناطق العادية بنعيش حياة عادية ومفيش حاجة غير اننا بنسمع , صحيح الشرطة هنا زى قلتها ودى عادتهم يعنى واقفين ولا كأنهم واقفين  لانهم اصلا مستنيين رشاوى كالعادة*
*
بخصوص ثورة الميكروباصات دى فانا من زمان باطالب ان سواقين الميكروباصات دى يدخلوا مركز تأهيل ذهنى قبل ما يعلموهم السواقة اصلا*

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> طائر الشرق
> حبيب قلبي ماتسمعش أى إشاعات ، وطالما أنت في المحلة ومافيش حاجة حصلت ، أطلع أعمل كشف ميداني في الجمهورية ، وأتفق مع مصراوية على كشف الحقائق بأنفسكم ... 
> أنصحك بقى تسافر *ليلاً* ... مثلاً تيجي الشرقية أو تروح الإسماعيلية أو بورسعيد ، وماتشيلش معاك فلوس كتير ولا سلاح ، وسواء راكب سيارة أو ناقة .... 
> محصلة بعضها هاتوصل في الوقت المحدد إذا أراد الله ...
> --------
> 
> - بقالي كام ساعة مش موجود وأحداث كتير حصلت ولازم أحشر نفسي فيها طبعاً ...
> 
> ...


 *
عندك حق يا أستاذ ابراهيم
عندك حق فى كل اللى قولته وبتقوله
كلكم عندكم حق
احنا شعب ولا حاجة
احنا همج
احنا مانستهلش غير المعاملة الغير آدمية
احنا مانستهلش غير ان حد يستعمرنا ويحتلنا
احنا مانستهلش غير الكرباج يا أستاذ ابراهيم
لأننا بلطجية ومجرمين
ولازم..
لازم نتحكم بالحديد والنار والبارود
علشان احنا متخلفين
الشعب طلع سمنة فعلا
والجيش طلع خلاصتها
والشرطة لسه فيها الخير بكل الدسم
احنا ايه؟
تصورنا نفسنا هانعمل حاجة
تصورنا نفسنا بنى آدمين..
نفسهم يعيشوا ويملكوا قرارهم وحريتهم وقوتهم
ليه يا يعنى..حالمنيين !!!
لا دا كتير..علينا كتير..
اتغرينا فى نفسنا..
ياريت تضحكوا كمان وكمان..ياريت تضحكوا عليهم
المغفلين دول..
ياريت تشبعوهم سخرية وكيد وتضليل وتسخيف
وتسفيه
ياريت كمان نستخف بعقولنا
نستاهل..ولسه هانستاهل
احنا ناس غير قابلين للتغيير
احنا ناس متخلفين
كدا أعتقد جميل أوى..
مفيش فايدة
مفيش فايدة يا عالم يا جميل
مفيش فايدة يا مصر
عوضنا على ربنا فيكى يا بلد
احنا موش أدك..
احنا موش ليكى
احنا بنشتغل بطموحاتنا الشخصية فيكى..
احنا لسه عصابة
احنا ماليانيين مجرمين يا مصر
احنا ماليانيين خونة وعملاء..
احنا موش مخلصين ليك يا وطن
احنا هنحاربك
وهانحارب شعبك
احنا اللامصريين..
احنا الغرباء
احنا المغتربين
احنا الميتين
احنا موش ليكى يا مصر
ولا أدك
دوسى علينا
دمرينا 
حطمينا
نسينا اى حلم وأى أمنية..
طالما طلعتى شوية لبن
هانبكى على اللبن يا مصر !!!
موش هانبكى على اللبن
قالوا فى الأمثال مانبكيش على اللبن 
الغرباء قالوا نسيبنا منك
مانبكيش عليكى
ونسيبنا من اللبن المسكوب
تعالى يا حسنى مبارك
ارجع يا ريس
عايزينك ياريس
ارجع ياريس
عشش فينا
ارجع داوينا
وغذينا
وهنينا
ارجع يا ريس
اصلك وحشنا
واحنا مانستهلش غيرك
ارجع اضربنا بالنار والمطاطى
والمولوتوف
ارجع خد توت عنخ آمون مننا
احنا موش هانقدر نحميه
احنا موش منه
ولا هانكون ليه
ارجع يا ريس أبوس ايدك
لِم الهمج..
خدهم للجحور
لِمنا كلنا..
وحطنا فى القفة..
وعرف كل واحد قيمته فى الزفة
ارجع يا ريس
دا احنا من غيرك ولا حاجة
طلعنا بالونه مخرومة
 منفوخة تحت دبابة..
ارجع ياريس لِمنا قبل ما نقطع بعضنا
ارجع احضنا فى الزنزانة
عاشق ومعشوق..وغرام فى سقفنا الواطى
وخلى القضبان على جتتنا تعمل أحلى علامة
ونطاطى..
ارجع 
رد لنا عاهات العقل والقلب والروح
ارجع بالهراوات على الدم
اضربه
ارجع بالكهرباء على العقل
اصعقه
والروح ..والنوح..والشح..
والكح..واللحلوح..
ارجع يا رس
قبل ما ننهار
لم شملنا
ووحد جمعنا
دا احنا طلعنا ولا حاجة من غيرك يا ريس
يا شجاع يا طيب
يا مهيص
ارجع وخدنا فى حنانك
وسلامك وأمانك
يربونا..
أصل احنا موش متربين
طلعنا موش متربيين
واللا ماتربهوش الأيام والليالى
يربيه حسنى مبارك و العوالى..
اسكت...ههههههههههه
طلعنا حرامية
ومتسكعين 
وغلبانيين
آه والله غلبانيين
هىىىىىىىىىىىىىء
وهمج
طلعنا يا ريس 
غوغاء
هىىىىىىىىىء
مابنفهمش حاجة فى أى حاجة
قلنا نتذاكى 
على مين يا ريس هانلعب
يا مُلعب
دا انت كل حاجة
وأى حاجة
وبابا وماما والدادة
ولسه ياريس
يا جامد
ماسكنا وحاططنا فى الزجاجة
ومهما شوطنا الكور
بتدخل برضو فى شبكتك المطاطة
لازم هاتدخل كورنا يا ريس
فى الشبكة
ماهى مصر كلها شبكة 
يا أحسن جون كيبر فيكى يا مصر
يا مبارك يا لعيب
يا بتاع كل عصر..
حتى لو موت واتهزمت ودخل فيك جون
بيطلعلك ألف دراع من العيون
العيون
عارفها يا ريس
العيون
العيون السود..والنشيد
وبلادى بلادى..بلادى
لكى حبى وفؤادى..
مفيش فايدة يا ريس
الحقنا وتعالى
دا احنا هانقطع بعضنا من غيرك
اطلق كلابك المسعورة تنقذنا من نفسنا
اطلق كلابك البوليسية تحبنا
وتحمينا من غدرنا
كلابك البوليسية حوشتها ليه عننا
وسبتها تتفرج علينا والمطواة فى جنبنا
اطلقوهم يا ريس
الكلاب 
يدللونا ويهشتكونا
ونقول آمين
دول أحسن كلاب جابهم لينين
وبوش
وفلاديمير
وبلير
والعادلى
وابنك الأمين..
من غير كلابك احتسنا يا ريس..
من غير كلابك هانضيع 
ارجع وهاتهم فى ايديك يربونا
دا حتى المورطة 
طلعت حويطة
فضلت راقدة فى القعر
شييطة
تشيط الميدان
وتولع الأعلام
وطعمها جنان
أرجوك يا ريس ترجع
احنا موش أد اللعبة
احنا غلابة فى السكة
احنا ميييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟!!!!!
احنا ولا حاجة
احنا متعبييين فى برطمانات الزبدة
اطلع يا ريس من القمقم
وهات الأربعين
وقول افتح يا سمسم
هانفتح
وهانقولك " شبيك لبيك "..
تحت أمرك يا زعيم..
اطلع يا ريس ..
رد الروح فيهم
رد الحياة
خلينا بنى آدمين..
اطلق كلابك
والفسدة جوا أهم
متخافش
لسه مستانيين
ومعاهم اوباما 
بيظبط السنين..
هانروح منك فين
ومنهم فين
احنا مطرودين ..
احنا ملناش مكان
كتر خيرك مخلينا ساكنيين
وعايشين
احنا مانستاهلش يا ريس كرمك
ولا واحد زيك..ولا زى كلابك..
علشان احنا موش صافيين
احنا موش كويسيين
احنا فى الأزايز متعبيين
آل وقلنا نتذاكى ..!!
على ميييييييييييييييييييييييييين  !!!
على مين يا ملعب على مين..
دا احنا الغلابة
الطيبين
....

ياريت يا أستاذ ابراهيم حسنى مبارك يرجع تانى..
علشان نستريح..
وعلشان نبقى بخيرنا
نغرف مــ اللبن
ونعمل وش على وش
واللا أقولك
وش فى وش
وش مايعرفش وش
وش من غير ملامح
وشوش من غير سفوح
وشوش بقعر طافح..مسفوح
...
خلاص يا بلد هاريحك..
أنا ماشية يا مصر
تعبت 
وموش هاقدر استنى فرحتك
وعودتك لأحضان حبيبك
مبارك..
مبارك عليكى يا مصر العهد الجديد
أما أنا هامشى بعيد
مابقيتش أقدر يا ممصر
على كل دى فرحة
هامشى زى الطير الغريب
زى اللى قبلى ..واللى قلبى
حلوة كندا
حلوة باريس
يا خسارتك يا ممفيس
...

خلاص يا مصر..
هاترجع الكلاب
وهايعم الخير 
وهاتيصى فى الكباب
سلام يا مصر
سلااااااااااااام*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> طائر الشرق
> حبيب قلبي ماتسمعش أى إشاعات ، وطالما أنت في المحلة ومافيش حاجة حصلت ، أطلع أعمل كشف ميداني في الجمهورية ، وأتفق مع مصراوية على كشف الحقائق بأنفسكم ... 
> أنصحك بقى تسافر *ليلاً* ... مثلاً تيجي الشرقية أو تروح الإسماعيلية أو بورسعيد ، وماتشيلش معاك فلوس كتير ولا سلاح ، وسواء راكب سيارة أو ناقة .... 
> محصلة بعضها هاتوصل في الوقت المحدد إذا أراد الله ...
> --------
> 
> - بقالي كام ساعة مش موجود وأحداث كتير حصلت ولازم أحشر نفسي فيها طبعاً ...
> 
> ...


 *منور يا استاذ ابراهيم

انا اقصد بس ان الفترة دى فترة اشاعات و كل واحد بيطلع بكلمة واسهل حاجة يبقى يتقال سمعت

يعنى فى تالت يوم بعد انسحاب الفراخ من اماكنها لقينا واحد اقول عليه ايه بس جاى وبيقول يا جماعة جامع التقوى فى منطقة الجمهورية فى المحلة بيستغيث باهل المحلة كلهم عشان فى بلطجى اتقتل هناك واهله رايحين بميكروباصين عشان يدبحوا فيهم  ومحتاجين هناك عشر اشخاص يساعدوهم  طبعا معظمنا وانا واحد منهم رفضنا نروح لان دا اسمه هبل لما تبقى منطقة طويلة عريضة كدا ومفيهاش شباب عندهم جرأة يتصدوا للصيع دول يبقى منطقة تستاهل اللى يجرالهم .المهم محدش راح وتانى يوم باكلم واحد من اصحابى من نفس المنطقة بيقولى دا احنا طول الليل بنلعب كورة وكان اكتر من اربع الاف شخص متوزعين على الجمهورية طبعا الباشا اللى جه قال الاشاعة دى اتعلق من قفاااه 

وقيس بقى على دا كتيرو متعدش يا استاذنا .

اكيد طبعا انت ادرى منى باللى عندك بس انت بتقول اهو انه على الطرق يعنى المناطق المكشوقة واللى مش فيها ناس ودا برضه كان بيحصل قبل كدا صحيح هو زاد والبركة فى الفراخ الخوافة اللى واحد منهم طالع يقول انهم اسيادنا

طب بقى بأمارة ايه ؟؟

دا انت واللى معاك يا مدير القمل هربتوا وانتم مسلحين من الناس العزل لانكم عارفين ان الله منتقم

ويا مدير القمل انت وفراخك الخوافة  اخليتوا بالقسم بتاعكم من يوم ما دخلتم الشرطة واستحليتوا الرشوة والسرقات والتجارة بالمخدرات اللى الكل  فى مصر عارف انها لايمكن تدار الا بمساهمة الشرطة القديمة وكفاية بس تلفيق الاتهامات  والتعذيب داخل الاقسام

هو دا بقى اللى بيخليكم اسيادنا؟؟*
*
معلش يا استاذ ابراهيم ويا زيزو

لو كان سواق الميكروباص دا بقى عديم التربية فبتوع الشرطة هم اللى خلو اخلاقه كدا بالرشاوى والدخان عشان يخليه يعدى مخالف ويمشى من غير رخصة ويحمل حمولة زايدة الخ.... والكل عارف اللى فيها.

اللى شايف ان مدير القمل بتاع دمنهور دا واللى قاله حاجة عادية فاحب اقوله  ان بتوع الشرطة دول ينطبق عليهم المثل للى بيقول(( ديل ......عمره ما ينعدل ولو حط فى ديله ميت قالب))
وعشان كدا من هنا ورايح لو  فرخة من دول قلت ادبها على واحد مننا اياه ثم اياه ثم اياه ان يتنازل عن حقه مهما كااااااااااااااان

*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *
> عندك حق يا أستاذ ابراهيم
> عندك حق فى كل اللى قولته وبتقوله
> كلكم عندكم حق
> احنا شعب ولا حاجة
> احنا همج
> احنا مانستهلش غير المعاملة الغير آدمية
> احنا مانستهلش غير ان حد يستعمرنا ويحتلنا
> احنا مانستهلش غير الكرباج يا أستاذ ابراهيم
> ...


أختي العزيزة اليمامة   :f: 
هدي نفسك لأن إللي ظهر لسه هايظهر أبشع منه ، وإللي حصل لسه هايحصل أبشع منه ..

وعن نفسي ماقصدتش أن الحل في أى حاجة قلتيها في المشاركة دي ..
كل الحكاية أني بأقول رأيي زيكم بالظبط ...

وأضحكك
قدمت إقتراح للكونجرس إن إللي يمسك مصر دلوقت يكون ماو تسي تونج أو واحد يدربوه ويبقى صورة منه ، وبكده ينجز ويخلص القصة بدري بدري 
هدي نفسك   :f: ..

----------


## اليمامة

> أختي العزيزة اليمامة  
> هدي نفسك لأن إللي ظهر لسه هايظهر أبشع منه ، وإللي حصل لسه هايحصل أبشع منه ..
> 
> وعن نفسي ماقصدتش أن الحل في أى حاجة قلتيها في المشاركة دي ..
> كل الحكاية أني بأقول رأيي زيكم بالظبط ...
> 
> وأضحكك
> قدمت إقتراح للكونجرس إن إللي يمسك مصر دلوقت يكون ماو تسي تونج أو واحد يدربوه ويبقى صورة منه ، وبكده ينجز ويخلص القصة بدري بدري 
> هدي نفسك  ..


 
صدقنى يا أستاذ ابراهيم
أنا هامشى من البلد دى
حلوة إيطاليا..
وبرليسكونى
موش علشان أرضك يا مصر
علشان الكلاب
الكتيييير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> صدقنى يا أستاذ ابراهيم
> أنا هامشى من البلد دى
> حلوة إيطاليا..
> وبرليسكونى
> موش علشان أرضك يا مصر
> علشان الكلاب
> الكتيييير


ومين سمعك أختي العزيزة
من فترة طويلة فكرت في الهجرة وقبل الأحداث دي ، وكان قدامي وقتها إني أروح أى بلد وفقاً لما أملكه من أموال وشهادات ...
حالياً فلست تقريباً ، والحمدلله عندي الستر ، ولو الصومال وافقت على الهجرة يبقى كويس ...
دمت بخير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> صدقنى يا أستاذ ابراهيم
>  أنا هامشى من البلد دى
>  حلوة إيطاليا..
>  وبرليسكونى
>  موش علشان أرضك يا مصر
>  علشان الكلاب
>  الكتيييير


_في ايه يا ندى ؟
إحنا مش قولنا هنستحمل ؟
مش انتي اللي كنتي بتقوليلي كده ؟
انتي عارفة احنا عاملين زي ايه ؟
اسفة على التشبيه اللي هقوله ..
احنا عاملين زي إزازة مقفولة فيها سكر كتيييير و فيها نمل كمان 
شيلنا الغطا وبدأنا نستخدم مبيد عشان النمل النمل بدأ يخرج يخرج يخرج بكثرة 
لدرجة انه غطى الإزازة كلها من برة فمبقيناش شايفين السكر ..بس صدقيني مصير النمل إن شاء الله معروف بس نصبر 
_مع خالص إعتذاري للنمل _
نصبر يا ندى اللي جاي احسن والله ده إحساسي 
البلد هتنضف بس خدي بالك إنا بننضف تل فساد بقاله 30 سنة 
كان متداري واهو عمال يظهر 
فوقي فوقي  صحي الولاد واحكيلهم عن مصر اللي خرجت الفرنساويين والإنجليز و اليهود 
إحكيلهم وعرفيهم ان تمن الحرية مش رخيص وعرفيهم ان تمن استرداد هيبة مصر وسط العالم مش رخيص و عرفيهم ان دم الشهداء عمره ما كان رخيص وعمرنا ما هنسكت عليه 
فوقي واسمعي معايا_ 





*صباح الياسمين


*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

:notme: 

طالما ياجاهل ماتعرفش الفرق بين الشيعة والسُنه ، طالع على قناة المنار بتنطح ليه  ::-s: ...


ياريت ياجماعة ماحدش يجيب سيرة *أحمد فؤاد نجم* ده في أى تشبيه أو يحطه في معادله أو يحشره في الأحداث الحالية إلا إللي راحله بيته وسهر معاه ووقتها يقدر يتكلم عنه كويس ...
مافيش شك أنه بيقول شعر روعة على أنغام الجوزة بس بلاش نحشرة في الأحداث الحالية عشان ده غلط على الثورة ...
دمتم بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> _في ايه يا ندى ؟
> إحنا مش قولنا هنستحمل ؟
> مش انتي اللي كنتي بتقوليلي كده ؟
> انتي عارفة احنا عاملين زي ايه ؟
> اسفة على التشبيه اللي هقوله ..
> احنا عاملين زي إزازة مقفولة فيها سكر كتيييير و فيها نمل كمان 
> شيلنا الغطا وبدأنا نستخدم مبيد عشان النمل النمل بدأ يخرج يخرج يخرج بكثرة 
> لدرجة انه غطى الإزازة كلها من برة فمبقيناش شايفين السكر ..بس صدقيني مصير النمل إن شاء الله معروف بس نصبر 
> _مع خالص إعتذاري للنمل _
> ...


خلاص يا سارة
موش قادرة يا سارة
موش قادرة..خلاص..
تعبت..تعبت والله تعبت..
فعلا منهارة
اللى صعبان عليا هو انك تكونى بتحاربى الداخليين قبل الخارجيين
هاتعملى ايه فى دول
تقنعيهم ازاى
تقنعيهم يتفاهموا أصلا ازاى
بدون تشفى..بدون شماتة وكأننا أعداء
الخارجيين عارفينهم..الداخليين كتير أوى
ومتخفين
وبيقتلوا فيكى الأمل..
هانعمل فيهم ايه يا سارة ؟
دول هانعمل فيهم ايه؟
مفيش حد قادر يتحمل التحول
مصر بتتغير جدا
الدنيا بتتغير تحت رجلينا وبتدور بشدة
وهانقع لو موش ماسكين بعض
هاتتغير لفين..دا سؤالنا كلنا
مين يعرف
ماحدش يعرف
لكن عندنا أمل..وبندعى ربنا..
التغيير للأسوأ واللا للأحسن
سؤال صعب
بس طمعانيين فى رحمة ربنا وقوتنا وبلدنا..
ويمكن تكون اجابة السؤال موش مهمة فى حد ذاتها
موش مهم ابيض او اسود دلوقتى..بل موش مهم ساعات الوقوف على شىء مطلق حالى..
لأن ممكن اللى جاى وحش ولكن مداه على وقت زمنى طويل
هايكون خير لمصر ولولادنا أو أحفادهم
انتى متخيلة باقولك ايه
يعنى ممكن نقعد أكثر من نص قرن نحارب الإستعمار الداخلى والخارجى
ونشوف ايام سودة جاية كتيرة
التحول موش بيبقى سهل فى غمضة عين..
مين يتخيل اننا فعلا ممكن نمر بكدا زى اللى قبلينا ما حاربوا الفرنساويين والإنجليز والعثمانيين وغيرهم..
احنا موش متصورين اننا ممكن نكون بنمر بكدا بس على الطراز الحديث
وهايموت مننا كتير
وهانعيش فوضى وتدخلات
بس مصر هاتتغير وتدخل فى وضع وعهد تانى 
هايتغير برضو بعد كدا..
الكلام اللى كتبته دا كتبته ارتجالى تماما وآنى فى عشر دقايق 
وكنت فعلا بعانى انهيار
وخاصة لما شوفت اللى حصل فى التحرير
أنا بثق فى الجيش يا سارة..
بثق فيه وبحبه..
وأنا آسفة..
آسفة يا سارة..
حقك عليا
 :f2: 

" أصله ما عداش على مصر..."

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وغلط إزاي بقى على الثورة يا استاذ ابراهيم ؟؟ مش فاهماها دي الحقيقة

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> وغلط إزاي بقى على الثورة يا استاذ ابراهيم ؟؟ مش فاهماها دي الحقيقة


والله يامصراوية المفروض تفهميها لوحدك وأعتقد أنها واضحة ...
فكري شوية بس ...

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> خلاص يا سارة
> موش قادرة يا سارة
> موش قادرة..خلاص..
> تعبت..تعبت والله تعبت..
> فعلا منهارة
> اللى صعبان عليا هو انك تكونى بتحاربى الداخليين قبل الخارجيين
> هاتعملى ايه فى دول
> تقنعيهم ازاى
> تقنعيهم يتفاهموا أصلا ازاى
> ...


خليني اسألك سؤال يا ندى..
ايه اسوأ حاجة ممكن تحصل 
فكري ..
فكري في اسوأ اسوأ حاجة ممكن تحصل بجد و منتظرة إجابتك ...

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> والله يامصراوية المفروض تفهميها لوحدك وأعتقد أنها واضحة ...
> فكري شوية بس ...


ماهو أنا لو كنت فهمتها مكنتش سألت حضرتك 
ارجو التوضيح يمكن ..عشان ابقى عارفة راسي من رجلي  :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: سيأتي على الناس زمان سنوات خداعات: يصدق فيها الكاذب ويكذب فيها الصادق، ويؤتمن فيها الخائن ويخون فيها الأمين، وينطق فيها الرويبضة. قيل يا رسول الله وما الرويبضة؟ قال: الرجل التافه ينطق في أمر العامة .










 













وصباح الخير ياللي معانا

----------


## اليمامة

> ومين سمعك أختي العزيزة
> من فترة طويلة فكرت في الهجرة وقبل الأحداث دي ، وكان قدامي وقتها إني أروح أى بلد وفقاً لما أملكه من أموال وشهادات ...
> حالياً فلست تقريباً ، والحمدلله عندي الستر ، ولو الصومال وافقت على الهجرة يبقى كويس ...
> دمت بخير


هاتروح منهم فين يا أستاذ ابراهيم ؟
هما موجودين..موجودين..جوا وبرا..
وموش هايمشوا غير بإبادة..ودم
عايز تروج جمهورية الصومال الفيدرالية ؟
طب فيدراليتها دى شكلها ايه يا ترى ؟ أى فيدرالية ؟
لما قولت إيطاليا..علشان على الأقل بعرف اتكلم ايطالى موش افريقى..للأسف..
وعلشان الكيان العالمى العصابى " المافيا " تقدر تحمينى..
تقدر عصابة قوية تحمينى..
موش عصابة ضعيفة..
إيطاليا فى حمى البمافيا 
وأنا هاكون فى حماها..
أنا آسفة يا أستاذ ابراهيم لو كان فى كلامى أى شىء أصابك بمكروه
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ماهو أنا لو كنت فهمتها مكنتش سألت حضرتك 
> ارجو التوضيح يمكن ..عشان ابقى عارفة راسي من رجلي


إنت شفت الفيديو إللي حطيته من قناة المنار ؟
ممكن بيوضح *جزء* من ثقافة أحمد فؤاد نجم
وثقافة الفرد سوف تصبح فارقاً لو تم وضعه كمثال أو قدوة لأى ثورة أو أحداث ...
دمت بخير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هاتروح منهم فين يا أستاذ ابراهيم ؟
> هما موجودين..موجودين..جوا وبرا..
> وموش هايمشوا غير بإبادة..ودم
> عايز تروج جمهورية الصومال الفيدرالية ؟
> طب فيدراليتها دى شكلها ايه يا ترى ؟ أى فيدرالية ؟
> لما قولت إيطاليا..علشان على الأقل بعرف اتكلم ايطالى موش افريقى..للأسف..
> وعلشان الكيان العالمى العصابى " المافيا " تقدر تحمينى..
> تقدر عصابة قوية تحمينى..
> موش عصابة ضعيفة..
> ...


طب ايه رأيك في تركيا ؟؟ 
اوبشن كويس يا ندى  :: 
ماذا حل بكِ يا ابنة العرب ؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هاتروح منهم فين يا أستاذ ابراهيم ؟
> هما موجودين..موجودين..جوا وبرا..
> وموش هايمشوا غير بإبادة..ودم
> عايز تروج جمهورية الصومال الفيدرالية ؟
> طب فيدراليتها دى شكلها ايه يا ترى ؟ أى فيدرالية ؟
> لما قولت إيطاليا..علشان على الأقل بعرف اتكلم ايطالى موش افريقى..للأسف..
> وعلشان الكيان العالمى العصابى " المافيا " تقدر تحمينى..
> تقدر عصابة قوية تحمينى..
> موش عصابة ضعيفة..
> ...


أختي العزيزة اليمامة
عايز أقولك أني بأحسن الظن بيك وبكل إللي أعرفهم هنا والأحداث شوية شوية بتبقى أوضح ونتحد على رأى واحد إن شاء الله ...
كُنت بأحاول أخفف عنك لأني حاسس بإللي أنت فيه ...

بالنسبة لي ممكن أهاجر الصين لأني فرد في مجموعة التنين  ::  ودول أقوى من المافيا وبعد الياكوزا بشارعين كده ...
دمت بخير
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> خليني اسألك سؤال يا ندى..
> ايه اسوأ حاجة ممكن تحصل 
> فكري ..
> فكري في اسوأ اسوأ حاجة ممكن تحصل بجد و منتظرة إجابتك ...


أسوأ حاجة ان مصر تختفى من حياتى
تختفى من خيالى
من كيانى
ودا معناه انى انتهيت
وموش مهم أنا 
المهم هى تفضل موجودة من بعدى
اسوأ حاجة انهم يخطفوا مصر
يشيلوها ويجروا يا سارة
واصحى من النوم تايهة 
اكون فى ضباب..فى هلامية..فى وهم..فى لاشىء..
موش لاقية مصر
موش لاقية العالم
العالم اختفى يا سارة
مصر هى العالم
ازاى العالم هايكون من غير مصر ؟
ومصر موش فى مكانها ؟ وتايهة..ومسروقة..
أسوأ حاجة انهم يستولوا على مصر ويصيبوها بأذى وبألم
ويسرقوا الأهرامات ويجروا وياخدوا ابو الهول..
أو أى تمثال مهما كان صغير ويبعدوه عننا
أسوأ حاجة ممكن تحصلى انى فعلا أقوم مالقييش مصر
مصر بس..موش الناس حتى..
علشان كدا يا سارة بقول دايما مصر باقية
واحنا هانمشى
مصر أكبر من اى طموح شخصى 
ولا تخطيط عصابى
ولا تنظيم عالمى
مصر اكبر من اى مخططات ولا مداهنات ولا معارك
مصر اكبر من أعظم حرامى فى التاريخ
لو مصر راحت من كيانى وخيالى 
يبقى كانت وهم أصلا
والوطن عمره ما كان وهم
الوطن بعد الدين ..بعد ربنا..
الوطن يقين وايمان وعقيدة
الوطن موش ..و..ط ..ن
الوطن عايش بيخلينى أتنفس..بيخلينى أنا
وموش ممكن كنت موهومة للدرجة دى
موش ممكن مصر دى تكون حدوتة فى خيالى
مصر موجودة
أسوأ حاجة تحصلى انى أعيش ومالاقيش مصر
أسوأ شىء فعلا انهم يخطفوا مصر مننا وينقلوها هناك
ويشيلوها ويجروا ..بعيد يا سارة..
أسوأ حاجة موش ممكن تحصل يا سارة
لأن مصر خالدة
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> إنت شفت الفيديو إللي حطيته من قناة المنار ؟
> ممكن بيوضح *جزء* من ثقافة أحمد فؤاد نجم
> وثقافة الفرد سوف تصبح فارقاً لو تم وضعه كمثال أو قدوة لأى ثورة أو أحداث ...
> دمت بخير


يا استاذ ابراهيم 
احمد فؤاد نجم عمره ما كان قدوة او مثال يحتذى به 
ولكني معجبة بشعره و كلامه انا مش شايفة اي حاجة في ده..الواحد في عرض كلمة تبل الريق 
بس يكفي ان احمد فؤاد نجم في عز ما كنا بنقول يا حيطة دارينا لحد من الحكومة يسمعنا ..كان بيقول و يقول و مبيهموش 
وعموما القصيدة اساسا تأليف تميم البرغوثي مش نجم..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> يا استاذ ابراهيم 
> احمد فؤاد نجم عمره ما كان قدوة او مثال يحتذى به 
> ولكني معجبة بشعره و كلامه انا مش شايفة اي حاجة في ده..الواحد في عرض كلمة تبل الريق 
> بس يكفي ان احمد فؤاد نجم في عز ما كنا بنقول يا حيطة دارينا لحد من الحكومة يسمعنا ..كان بيقول و يقول و مبيهموش 
> وعموما القصيدة اساسا تأليف تميم البرغوثي مش نجم..


طيب كويس
أصلي شفت نجم قلقت صراحة ...
وأرجع أقولك لو عايزة تعرفي نجم على حق ، روحي عنده البيت وأعملي معاه لقاء ، وفي صحفية عملت كده على فكرة ، وطلعت تلعن سنسفيل إللي جابوه بعد ماكانت بتحترمه ....
دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> طب ايه رأيك في تركيا ؟؟ 
> اوبشن كويس يا ندى 
> ماذا حل بكِ يا ابنة العرب ؟


أنا كويسة يا سارة..
الحمد لله رب العالمين
اللهم إنى لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكنى أسألك اللطف فيه
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أسوأ حاجة ان مصر تختفى من حياتى
> تختفى من خيالى
> من كيانى
> ودا معناه انى انتهيت
> وموش مهم أنا 
> المهم هى تفضل موجودة من بعدى
> اسوأ حاجة انهم يخطفوا مصر
> يشيلوها ويجروا يا سارة
> واصحى من النوم تايهة 
> ...


خليني اضيف ..
اسوأ حاجة يا ندى كانت بتحصل بالفعل قبل الثورة 
مصر كانت بتضيع فعلا يا ندى 
كانوا بيغيبونا والناس بدأت تنسى اصلها و تاريخها واجدادها 
اللي حصل في مصر قلب خططهم 
الشباب اللي كان تافه و مش حاسس و ضاااااايع
اتحط في معصرة سياسية و تاريخية 
معصرة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معاني 
معصرة خرجت عصير معدنه الأصيل 
تخيلي معايا كده يا ندى لو كانت مصر احتلت _لا قدر الله _ 
من اي قوى خارجية وحال الشباب ضايع كده 
تفتكري كنا هنقدر نقاوم زي اجدادنا ما قاوموا ؟؟
والله كانوا جريوا استخبوا تحت السرير 
اللي بيحصل ده ايا كانت نتيجته _اللي هتكون خير إن شاء الله _ "بيمرر لحمنا"
صباح الخير  :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أوووووبس
قبل ماحد من الجهابذة يقوللي أني كُنت بأنشر لنجم قصائد وأني عندي ملف الفاجومي كامل ، أحب أقول أني قريت الكوميديا الإلهية لدانتي وقريت الأساطير الأغريقية وقريت حاجات كتير قوي ، وكمان قريت كتاب آيات شيطانية لسلمان رُشدي ... 
بس عادي يعني لسه زي ماأنا والقراءة للعلم بالشيئ ومش لازم الواحد يعتنق إللي بيقراه وإلا تبقى مصيبة ...
دمتم بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يا استاذ ابراهيم ويا زيزو


لو كانت الشرطة  تمتلك جزء بسيط من حنكة وحكمة الجيش  لكانت الامور اتحلت من زمان

لكن فعلا الغبى طول عمره غبى والكلب هيفضل كلب  وانا اسف على اللفظة المستحقة للفراخ الخوافة

لكن الخبر دا يوضح الفارق الشاسع بين الاسد والكلب


*


> كد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسحلة حرصه على تحقيق الأهداف النبيلة لثورة 25 يناير، معتذراً عن ماحدث خلال المظاهرات التى شهدها ميدان التحرير مساء الجمعة الماضية .
> 
> جاء ذلك خلال البيان رقم 22، الذى أصدره المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة على صفحته الرسمية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك.
> 
> وقال البيان أن ما حدث خلال المظاهرات بميدان التحرير، مساء الجمعة الماضية، نتيجة احتكاكات غير مقصودة بين الشرطة العسكرية وأبناء الثورة، مؤكدا انه لم ولن تصدر أوامر بالتعدي على أبناء هذا الشعب العظيم .
> 
> وذكر بيان المجلس أنه سيتم اتخاذ كافة الاحتياطات التى من شأنها أن تراعي عدم تكرار ذلك مستقبلاً .
> 
> يذكر أن شهود عيان قد أفادوا بأن قوات من الجيش استخدمت القوة في فض اعتصام المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير، بعد إصرارهم على عدم مغادرة أرض الميدان إلا بعد أن يتم الاستجابة لمطالبهم وإقالة حكومة الدكتور أحمد شفيق ورفع حالة الطوارئ والإفراج عن المعتقلين السياسيين.
> ...

----------


## اليمامة

> أختي العزيزة اليمامة
> عايز أقولك أني بأحسن الظن بيك وبكل إللي أعرفهم هنا والأحداث شوية شوية بتبقى أوضح ونتحد على رأى واحد إن شاء الله ...
> كُنت بأحاول أخفف عنك لأني حاسس بإللي أنت فيه ...
> 
> بالنسبة لي ممكن أهاجر الصين لأني فرد في مجموعة التنين  ودول أقوى من المافيا وبعد الياكوزا بشارعين كده ...
> دمت بخير


متشكرة أوى يا أستاذ إبراهيم..
يعنى خلينى أقول لحضرتك انه موش بالضرورة رأى واحد..ولكن يكون هدف واحد..
وتكون فى قاعدة أساس فى مصر وفى شعبها ..بعيد عن أى حاجات بتروح وبتيجى
وانا ان كنت يعنى..عايزة أقول طبيعية جدا وواضحة معاكم وبآخد راحتى..فدا من الواقع دا..واقع ثقتى ووقوفنا مع بعض وقت الشدة..ودى قيم بترسخ وبيتم العمل عليها بالطريقة دى يا أستاذ ابراهيم..قيم لا يستهان بها لأنها بتعمل على دحض الإختراق وهزيمة الفساد..
تحياتى لحضرتك
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *يا استاذ ابراهيم ويا زيزو
> 
> 
> لو كانت الشرطة  تمتلك جزء بسيط من حنكة وحكمة الجيش  لكانت الامور اتحلت من زمان
> 
> لكن فعلا الغبى طول عمره غبى والكلب هيفضل كلب  وانا اسف على اللفظة المستحقة للفراخ الخوافة
> 
> لكن الخبر دا يوضح الفارق الشاسع بين الاسد والكلب
> 
> ...


كان في خونة كتير ياهيثم وكان قائدهم حبيب العادلي ... وده ممكن يفسر حاجات كتير ...
ومن الاقوال المأثورة للعادلي رداً على مبارك
خللي الجيش ينفعك ...

- ومؤسسة الجيش لايمكن مقارنتها بالشرطة بأى شكل من الأشكال ، بس عايز أقولك إن لو الحكاية سخنت عن كده وولعت قوي ، هاتكره الجيش أكتر من الشرطة وعلى فكرة أتمنى أنها تولع أكتر وتزيد عن حدها عشان الجيش يلم الدور بقى ونخلص ...
دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> خليني اضيف ..
> اسوأ حاجة يا ندى كانت بتحصل بالفعل قبل الثورة 
> مصر كانت بتضيع فعلا يا ندى 
> كانوا بيغيبونا والناس بدأت تنسى اصلها و تاريخها واجدادها 
> اللي حصل في مصر قلب خططهم 
> الشباب اللي كان تافه و مش حاسس و ضاااااايع
> اتحط في معصرة سياسية و تاريخية 
> معصرة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معاني 
> معصرة خرجت عصير معدنه الأصيل 
> ...


 بيمرر لحمنا..
برافو..
صح جدا..ويمكن دا اللى بيدى الثقة للناس وبيرجع دماء الأصول فينا
تمرير اللحم دا..لا يعنى سوى عودة روح الوطن..والهوية..
يعنى أدعى ربنا بقى..يقويهم..لأنهlم بيشدوا بأسنا وصلابتا ..وبيرفع قصوى التحمل لأقصى درجة ممكنة عندنا
حتى الموت يا سارة بمنتهى الشجاعة..
ودى حقيقة
وحصلت..وبتحصل
أنا بشكرهم من كل قلبى..
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أوووووبس
> قبل ماحد من الجهابذة يقوللي أني كُنت بأنشر لنجم قصائد وأني عندي ملف الفاجومي كامل ، أحب أقول أني قريت الكوميديا الإلهية لدانتي وقريت الأساطير الأغريقية وقريت حاجات كتير قوي ، وكمان قريت كتاب آيات شيطانية لسلمان رُشدي ... 
> بس عادي يعني لسه زي ماأنا والقراءة للعلم بالشيئ ومش لازم الواحد يعتنق إللي بيقراه وإلا تبقى مصيبة ...
> دمتم بخير


يعني مش عيب اهو ان الواحد يقرا ويسمع اي حاجة تعجبه من غير ما يتأثر بيها 
زي بالظبط ما شباب التحرير كانوا بيسمعوا تامر حسني واول لما نزل وسطهم طردوه و بهدلوه 
نفس الفكرة تقريبا ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> كان في خونة كتير ياهيثم وكان قائدهم حبيب العادلي ... وده ممكن يفسر حاجات كتير ...
> ومن الاقوال المأثورة للعادلي رداً على مبارك
> خللي الجيش ينفعك ...
> 
> - ومؤسسة الجيش لايمكن مقارنتها بالشرطة بأى شكل من الأشكال ، بس عايز أقولك إن لو الحكاية سخنت عن كده وولعت قوي ، هاتكره الجيش أكتر من الشرطة وعلى فكرة أتمنى أنها تولع أكتر وتزيد عن حدها عشان الجيش يلم الدور بقى ونخلص ...
> دمت بخير


لا تعليق ..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> لا تعليق ..


 أكيد مافهمتنيش يامصراوية
ولا تعليق برضه

أدعوا بس معايا
البرادعي يبقى الريس
والشباب كل واحد يحط الوزير إللي على كيفه

وبكده تولع والجيش يتدخل بجد ويعمل إنقلاب عسكري وكله بيتك بيتك والقصة تتلم ...
أصلها هاتطول قوي بأى سيناريو تاني ..
دمتم بخير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هاتروح منهم فين يا أستاذ ابراهيم ؟
> هما موجودين..موجودين..جوا وبرا..
> وموش هايمشوا غير بإبادة..ودم
> عايز تروج جمهورية الصومال الفيدرالية ؟
> طب فيدراليتها دى شكلها ايه يا ترى ؟ أى فيدرالية ؟
> لما قولت إيطاليا..علشان على الأقل بعرف اتكلم ايطالى موش افريقى..للأسف..
> وعلشان الكيان العالمى العصابى " المافيا " تقدر تحمينى..
> تقدر عصابة قوية تحمينى..
> موش عصابة ضعيفة..
> ...


خلاص ياندى طيب هدى من نفسك محدش هنا مبسوط بالوضع الحالى مع ان الوضع الحالى بيحصل بعد اى قوره وهو وجود بلبله فى الوضع لدرجه انك تححسى انك جوا مؤامرة وحدش بيفهم حاجه لكن الحاجه الوحيده الى اقدر اقلك عليها ومتاكدين كلنا منها ومافيش خلاف عليها هو ان الشعب المصرى مش بيصبر بس بيفوق حاجه حاجه وهيفوق وهنبقى كلنا كويسين 
بس اخم حاجه والى منقشات الموضوع كلها كانت بدور عليها كل واحد بطريقته وانا وانتى وساره ويراع وحمادو واستاذ ابراهيم وغيرنا من الناس هو اننا بنقول نتغير نحاول نتغير ومش عيب ابتجت بالحاجات الجميله الى فينا واهو بنضف وكله ماسكله مقشه فى البلد وشغال زى الفل فاضل نغير من جوانا كمان عشان نبقى بلد كويسه بس الى احنا عايشينه امر طبيعى 
موضوع الى حصل من الجيش امبارح الصراحه انا شايف انه لابد منه وكان من الاول لابد من الحزم فى المعامله وبردو لابد من تقبل التصرف من المتظاهرين بس ياريت ده ميولدش العند وتحصل مشاكل اكبر من كده 
ثانيا انتى لو عايزه تروحى ايطاليا علشان بتكلمى ايطالى فانا ممكن اروحها علشان بحب المكرونه  :: 
متقلقيش من حاجه وقت ماتلاقى هجوم عليكو قولى جزر هتلاقينا كلنا عندكو فى الشارع بنحميكو 
ربنا مايجيب ضرر ويفرجها على الجميع ونبقى احسن من اى حد . انا جبت الناهرده ب كيلو لب علشان لما لقذافى يخطب تانى  :: 
لا اله الا الله  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بصى فيه غلطات املائيه بقى او انا بتكلم بالايطالى ابقى صلحى بقى  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> خلاص ياندى طيب هدى من نفسك محدش هنا مبسوط بالوضع الحالى مع ان الوضع الحالى بيحصل بعد اى قوره وهو وجود بلبله فى الوضع لدرجه انك تححسى انك جوا مؤامرة وحدش بيفهم حاجه لكن الحاجه الوحيده الى اقدر اقلك عليها ومتاكدين كلنا منها ومافيش خلاف عليها هو ان الشعب المصرى مش بيصبر بس بيفوق حاجه حاجه وهيفوق وهنبقى كلنا كويسين 
> بس اخم حاجه والى منقشات الموضوع كلها كانت بدور عليها كل واحد بطريقته وانا وانتى وساره ويراع وحمادو واستاذ ابراهيم وغيرنا من الناس هو اننا بنقول نتغير نحاول نتغير ومش عيب ابتجت بالحاجات الجميله الى فينا واهو بنضف وكله ماسكله مقشه فى البلد وشغال زى الفل فاضل نغير من جوانا كمان عشان نبقى بلد كويسه بس الى احنا عايشينه امر طبيعى 
> موضوع الى حصل من الجيش امبارح الصراحه انا شايف انه لابد منه وكان من الاول لابد من الحزم فى المعامله وبردو لابد من تقبل التصرف من المتظاهرين بس ياريت ده ميولدش العند وتحصل مشاكل اكبر من كده 
> ثانيا انتى لو عايزه تروحى ايطاليا علشان بتكلمى ايطالى فانا ممكن اروحها علشان بحب المكرونه 
> متقلقيش من حاجه وقت ماتلاقى هجوم عليكو قولى جزر هتلاقينا كلنا عندكو فى الشارع بنحميكو 
> ربنا مايجيب ضرر ويفرجها على الجميع ونبقى احسن من اى حد . انا جبت الناهرده ب كيلو لب علشان لما لقذافى يخطب تانى 
> لا اله الا الله


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك والله ماضحكت كده من زمان
معاك في اللب ياريس ماتاكلوش كله
وأديني قاعد بأقول 
جزرررررررررررر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> خلاص ياندى طيب هدى من نفسك محدش هنا مبسوط بالوضع الحالى مع ان الوضع الحالى بيحصل بعد اى قوره وهو وجود بلبله فى الوضع لدرجه انك تححسى انك جوا مؤامرة وحدش بيفهم حاجه لكن الحاجه الوحيده الى اقدر اقلك عليها ومتاكدين كلنا منها ومافيش خلاف عليها هو ان الشعب المصرى مش بيصبر بس بيفوق حاجه حاجه وهيفوق وهنبقى كلنا كويسين 
> بس اخم حاجه والى منقشات الموضوع كلها كانت بدور عليها كل واحد بطريقته وانا وانتى وساره ويراع وحمادو واستاذ ابراهيم وغيرنا من الناس هو اننا بنقول نتغير نحاول نتغير ومش عيب ابتجت بالحاجات الجميله الى فينا واهو بنضف وكله ماسكله مقشه فى البلد وشغال زى الفل فاضل نغير من جوانا كمان عشان نبقى بلد كويسه بس الى احنا عايشينه امر طبيعى 
> موضوع الى حصل من الجيش امبارح الصراحه انا شايف انه لابد منه وكان من الاول لابد من الحزم فى المعامله وبردو لابد من تقبل التصرف من المتظاهرين بس ياريت ده ميولدش العند وتحصل مشاكل اكبر من كده 
> ثانيا انتى لو عايزه تروحى ايطاليا علشان بتكلمى ايطالى فانا ممكن اروحها علشان بحب المكرونه 
> متقلقيش من حاجه وقت ماتلاقى هجوم عليكو قولى جزر هتلاقينا كلنا عندكو فى الشارع بنحميكو 
> ربنا مايجيب ضرر ويفرجها على الجميع ونبقى احسن من اى حد . انا جبت الناهرده ب كيلو لب علشان لما لقذافى يخطب تانى 
> لا اله الا الله


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله يا ندى عيب عليكي 
بقى زيزو مدير مصلحة البلد خربت يبقى متفائل عنك ؟  :Girl (13): 
انا بقى مصممة على تركيا عشان بتابع مسلسل تركي في الوقت الحالي و عاجبني أوي  :Girl (13):

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بصوا القمر ده ..ما شاء الله 




 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> مع ان الوضع الحالى بيحصل بعد اى قوره وهو وجود بلبله فى الوضع


يعنى لازم تضحكنى يا زيزو..حد يضحك ويعيط فى نفس الوقت يا ربى ..ههههههههه
طب معاليك يعنى..من اللغة الهيروطراقيطيوية اللى فوق دى..بتقصد أى وضع ؟!
البلبلة حصلت فى البليلة..والبلية كل بقت جوا الوضع أصلا يا زيزو بيتموضع..ولما نرجع بقى للوضع الأصلى..بنلاقى الوضع بخ..يبقى بذمتك الوضع ماكانش موضوع صح واللا لأ..?
وحتى لو احنا جينا نصلح الوضع ونخليه موضوع ..هانلاقيه رجع لوضعه..يابنى على الوضع دور.. :: 
وإن كان يا سيدى على المكرونة خليك هنا ..فى ميدان التحرير..وأنا هاعملكوا مكرونة..وأنا عندى طريقة مكرونة مبتكرة ..هاتحس كأنك فى إيطاليا بالضبط مع انها أصلا طريقة تركى..تركى يا سارة..ودا اللى تمخض عنه الوضع للأسف..التركى يبقى إيطالى..والوطنى يبقى شرم شيخاوى !!
وبعدين يعنى عايزنا نروح كلنا إيطاليا كدا هيلا هوبا..عايزنا نخرب البلد..هاتستحملنا إيطاليا..دا المافيا نفسها هاتهرب مننا..دا احنا المصريين..
بمناسبة القذافى..هذا المقذوف..كنت بفكر نروح هناك نخلص القصة دى يا زيزو ونرجع..بدل إيطاليا ..ولا حتى تركيا..
على اى حال اعمل حسابك فى شوية لب منقار الخشب..عارفه؟..
أنا باسميه كدا..أصلى مابحبش اللب الأسمر دا..أو لب قرع..على الأقل يليق بجلالة القذافى وهو بيقرع على العالم..
حقيقى على قدر كدرى من الراجل دا إلا انى بشوفه دايما فى عنيا شخصية كرتونية ..على رأى ابنى بيقولى " دا آلى من الفضاء يا ماما !!!"..واضح ان شكله غريب جدا فى عيون الأطفال حتى..
بمجرد ما جبت سيرة القذافى ..قلت أنا كويسة..
بلاش جزر بقى..وخليها قذافى  :: 
متشكرة يا زيزو..وأى خطر هايحيق بيا هتلاقينى سايبة نداء جمهورى هنا..
محمد رسول الله  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> والله يا ندى عيب عليكي 
> بقى زيزو مدير مصلحة البلد خربت يبقى متفائل عنك ؟ 
> انا بقى مصممة على تركيا عشان بتابع مسلسل تركي في الوقت الحالي و عاجبني أوي


أنا عندى شنطة لطيفة أوى ..من تركيا
تخديها وتخليكى هنا أحسن  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا عندى شنطة لطيفة أوى ..من تركيا
> تخديها وتخليكى هنا أحسن


اهم حاجة تكون شنطة سفر  ::

----------


## R17E

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> طائر الشرق
> حبيب قلبي ماتسمعش أى إشاعات ، وطالما أنت في المحلة ومافيش حاجة حصلت ، أطلع أعمل كشف ميداني في الجمهورية ، وأتفق مع مصراوية على كشف الحقائق بأنفسكم ... 
> أنصحك بقى تسافر *ليلاً* ... مثلاً تيجي الشرقية أو تروح الإسماعيلية أو بورسعيد ، وماتشيلش معاك فلوس كتير ولا سلاح ، وسواء راكب سيارة أو ناقة .... 
> محصلة بعضها هاتوصل في الوقت المحدد إذا أراد الله ...
> --------


من قبيل كشف الحقائق بأنفسنا
أسافر كثير ليلا و لمن اجد اي شيء غريب قبل و بعد وقت حظر التجوال
أخرها و لظروف العمل كنت مرافق لزيزو منذ ثلاثة ايام
توجهنا من القاهره الي بور سعيد في الوقت بين المغرب و العشاء ثم قمنا بعبور كوبري السلام صوب سيناءو منها شمالا صوب شرق التفريعة و عند العوده لم نسلك نفس الطريق لاغلاق الكوبري 11.5ليلا بسبب الحظر  فقمنا بعبور المعديه إلي بورفؤاد و منها المعديه إلي بورسعيد و منها طريق الاسماعيليه القاهره و قد وصلنا شارع جسر السويس عند الثانيه ليلا

هذا  ما اكتشفته بنفسي لم اجد ما يدعوا  للقلق او الخوف حتي اثناء السير علي طرق سيناء الخاويه ليلا

----------


## اليمامة

> اهم حاجة تكون شنطة سفر


لا شنطة حريمى..تحفة..تليق عليكى والله..
وفيها من جوا شنطة صغيرة منفصلة علشان تحطى فيها الجنيهات الدهب..
وبرا بقى ابقى حطى مليون دولار واللا حاجة متجمدين ومتدلعين..
واعملى أحلى مسلسل تركى
واللا خليكى أحسن..
ما احنا أهو فى الحلقات الأخيرة  :: 
صباح الأمل 
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ايه ياجماعه 
بعد ماكنا بنتكلم عن مصر واحلامنا لمصر والوطن وتحرير الوطن من قبضه مغتصبيه 
نيجي دلوقتي نقول هجره لتركيا ولا ايطاليا ولا الصومال 
ههههههههه
ده احنا ياجماعه لسه بنقول ياهادي 
ولسه بنستشرف ..المستقبل القادم اللي بنطمع انه يكون اجمل واجمل ان شاء الله 
كل مااشوف تصريح لاردوجان مثلا ..او اشوف مستقبل تركيا اللي صنعه اردوجان بعد 8 سنين 
اقول ..احنا ممكن نصنع مستقبل احسن من ده كمان وفي فتره اقل 
وممكن يجيلنا زعيم وطني ..او بلاش زعيم عشان فكره الفرعنه المصريه 
نقول مثلا ..رئيس قوي ومحترم زي اردوجان ..ومصر بها كفاءات تستطيع قياده تلك البلد العظيمه 
ياجماعه لا للاحباط ..ولا لتثبيط الهمم ..ولا للدعوه لخيبه الامل ..ولا لمن يقلل من قيمتنا او حلمنا 
مصر بها قيادات سياسيه واقتصاديه وعلميه واكاديميه ورياضيه واعلاميه وفنيه وعسكريه ..لانراهم في بلد اخر 
مصر بها البرادعي ..وكمال الجنزوري ..واحمد جمال الدين موسي ..وعبد الله الاشعل 
واحمد زويل وفاروق الباز ومحمد غنيم ..وعمرو خالد وعلاء الاسواني وصفوت حجازي ..وحافظ الميرازي 
واحمد منصور ومحمد ابو تريكه ..وكثير ..كثير.. كثير 

الدكتور زويل قال في القاء اخير علي النلفزيون المصري 
ان التصنيف الاول للجامعات في العالم .... هي جامعه كندا
وان حلم اي طالب في العالم ان يحصل علي شهاده جامعيه من كندا
هذه كفيله بان تفتح له بلاد العالم ذراعيها واحضانها ..
وان مصر للاسف ..ليست من بين 500 جامعه في العالم 

والداعي للاسف ..بان كل القائمين علي التعليم الجامعي في كندا 
مصريين 
بلا استثناء ...الكل مصري 
وسال الدكتور زويل ..لماذا لم تتجهو الي مصر ؟؟ 
فقالو له ..حين تعلم لماذا تم ايقاف مشروعك العلمي العظيم ..ستعرف لماذا لم نستطع ان نفيد مصر !! 

البلد دي كبيره ..وعظيمه ..وستنهض ..وستكون مصدر قوه اقليميه عظيمه ..
وانا مؤمن بهذا ..حتي اذا لم يتحقق في الستقبل القريب ولم اراه بعيني 
بالتاكيد سيراه اولادي ..او ااولاد اولادي ..او اولادهم 
المهم انه قادم ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> من قبيل كشف الحقائق بأنفسنا
> أسافر كثير ليلا و لمن اجد اي شيء غريب قبل و بعد وقت حظر التجوال
> أخرها و لظروف العمل كنت مرافق لزيزو منذ ثلاثة ايام
> توجهنا من القاهره الي بور سعيد في الوقت بين المغرب و العشاء ثم قمنا بعبور كوبري السلام صوب سيناءو منها شمالا صوب شرق التفريعة و عند العوده لم نسلك نفس الطريق لاغلاق الكوبري 11.5ليلا بسبب الحظر  فقمنا بعبور المعديه إلي بورفؤاد و منها المعديه إلي بورسعيد و منها طريق الاسماعيليه القاهره و قد وصلنا شارع جسر السويس عند الثانيه ليلا
> 
> هذا  ما اكتشفته بنفسي لم اجد ما يدعوا  للقلق او الخوف حتي اثناء السير علي طرق سيناء الخاويه ليلا


ربنا يسترها معاك في الشبورة 

ليلاً ....
- هل سافرت حتى وصلت العريش ورفح ولم تصادف شيئ .... ؟
وعموماً سيناء ليس بها مشاكل إلا لضباط الشرطة وبدو سيناء عندهم أصل ... 
- هل سافرت بالطرق الزراعية بين المحافظات (الشرقية - المنوفية - الدقهلية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ) ...؟
- هل سافرت بين الشرقية والإسماعليلية أو بورسعيد ليلاً ؟ ...

إذا لم يكن يقابلك شيئ حتى الآن فأنت شخص واحد وقد حدث للكثيرون أشياء كثيرة حتى أن مواقف السيارات الملاكي الذين يخرجون للسفر بطلبات أصبحت خالية وأصحاب السيارات يخافون السفر بسبب ماقابل بعضهم ، رغم أن هذا أكل عيشهم ..

ثم أنني لست قناة الجزيرة أو جريدة اليوم السابع لأروج لأشياء لم أتأكد منها ...

عموماً طالماً زيزو معاك يبقى حصل خير وعلى رأي زيزو لو أتزنقت أبقى قول جزر ...

- أنت لست العالم كله ولست مركزه والعالم لايدور حولك .... 
كما أن كل ماتعرفه عن الدنيا لايمثل جزء صغير من المعارف  ولاتظن ذلك أبداً ولاتغتر بنفسك ...
تحياتي

----------


## اليمامة

> من قبيل كشف الحقائق بأنفسنا
> أسافر كثير ليلا و لمن اجد اي شيء غريب قبل و بعد وقت حظر التجوال
> أخرها و لظروف العمل كنت مرافق لزيزو منذ ثلاثة ايام
> توجهنا من القاهره الي بور سعيد في الوقت بين المغرب و العشاء ثم قمنا بعبور كوبري السلام صوب سيناءو منها شمالا صوب شرق التفريعة و عند العوده لم نسلك نفس الطريق لاغلاق الكوبري 11.5ليلا بسبب الحظر  فقمنا بعبور المعديه إلي بورفؤاد و منها المعديه إلي بورسعيد و منها طريق الاسماعيليه القاهره و قد وصلنا شارع جسر السويس عند الثانيه ليلا
> 
> هذا  ما اكتشفته بنفسي لم اجد ما يدعوا  للقلق او الخوف حتي اثناء السير علي طرق سيناء الخاويه ليلا


بالمناسبة أخى الكريم وتأكيد على كلامك والتأكد من صحة الأحداث..
أقسم بالله العظيم انى كنت مسافرة قريب ورجعت يوم السبت أو الجمعة تقريبا..موش فاكرة ..فى الأسبوع بتاع البلطجية لما سابوا وكانت الجرائم منتشرة جدا..وطبعا بابا وصلنى بعربيته بنفسه وأخويا..
انا جاية من المنصورة وواخدة الطريق بتاع الزقازيق ..ياريت تكون فاهمنى..يعنى طريق بيمر على بلاد كتير وريفية وداخلية وكدا
وصلنا الزقازيق لقينا المظاهرات شغالة..والدنيا مقفولة وكوبرى الزقازيق مقفول..قافله الأمن المركزة..وناشر فى الجو قنابل الدخان والمتظاهرين واقفين وأنا شخصيا جربت الغاز دا..فعلا كان هايحصلى أزمة تنفس لولا بابا قالى ماتدعكيس عنيكى ولا مناخيرك وقفل الزجاج..
وكان فيه أزمة مرور عالية جدا نتيجة غلق الكوبرى والمغرب أدن واحنا بنلف فى الزقازيق وبنحاول نطلع منها..من شوارع ضيقة وأزقة..
والناس وصفولنا طرق..بلد باين اسمها الأخضر وأماكن كدا..يعنى طرق ترابية خطيرة وداخل مزروعات وأرياف لغاية ما طلعنا على طريق كأننا لسه طالعيمن الزقازيق بتلاتة أربعة كيلو مع اننا بقالنا ساعتين ماشيين..
خدنا الطريق وبقينا فى أبو حماد والتل الكبير والقصاصين وأبو صوير وبعدين الإسماعيلية..
ووصلنا فى ظروف سيئة جدا..النهب شغال والحرامية منتشرين والبلطجية وضرب نار..وناس فى الشوارع مشكلة لجان شعبية..وهراوات..والأقسام كلها محروقة وأمن الدولة..
وبعدين يدوب بابا استريح وعايز يمشى..كانت الساعة يمكن 12 ليل..
راسه وألف سيف يمشوا والدنيا خطر جدا..
بعد 3 ساعات بتصل قالى الكاوتشين من بتوع العربية ..يعنى..يعنى..انفجروا مرة واحدة..وعطلوا ومفيش اى مكانيكى..
والحتة دى مقطوعة وبينتشر فيها قطاع الطرق..فى الأحوال العادية..قطاع الطرق فيها..طريق باين اسمه الصالحية..الصحراوى..مع ان فيه جيش وكدا فيه..
طبعا موش عارفيين يرجعوا..فى عز الأزمة..الصبح كان هنا فى الإسماعيلية فى أمان بدل الإطارات..وكمل
وناس بتيجى من الشرقية وتروح..وماسمعتش اى حاجة..
حقيقى والله ماسمعتش اى حادثة..
علشان كدا مستغربة فعلا
دى قصة حصلت معانا بالفعل وشهدتها شخصيا..

----------


## اليمامة

> ربنا يسترها معاك في الشبورة 
> 
> ليلاً ....
> - هل سافرت حتى وصلت العريش ورفح ولم تصادف شيئ .... 
> وعموماً سيناء ليس بها مشاكل إلا لضباط الشرطة وبدو سيناء عندهم أصل ... 
> - هل سافرت بالطرق الزراعية بين المحافظات (الشرقية - المنوفية - الدقهلية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ) ...
> - هل سافرت بين الشرقية والإسماعليلية أو بورسعيد ليلاً ؟ ...
> 
> إذا لم يكن يقابلك شيئ حتى الآن فأنت شخص واحد وقد حدث للكثيرون أشياء كثيرة حتى أن مواقف السيارات الملاكي الذين يخرجون للسفر بطلبات أصبحت خالية وأصحاب السيارات يخافوت السفر رغم أن هذا أكل عيشهم ..
> ...


أعتقد انهم بيخافوا طبيعى يا استاذ ابراهيم تحسبا..فابيحتاطوا..والكلام بيطلع من الناس على الطريقة دى
مداخلتى اللى فاتت ..فعلا سافرت من طرق ترابية زراعية بين لدان كتيرة..وبابا بيجى باستمرار عادى..وأهلى..
بانسبة لسينا..برضو من وقائع حقيقية جماعات البدو قاعدة على الكماين مع الشرطة وبيعاونوا بعض..
والجو هناك كويس جدا..
وبالمناسبة السياحة بدأت تشتغل كويس تانى هناك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> بالمناسبة أخى الكريم وتأكيد على كلامك والتأكد من صحة الأحداث..
> أقسم بالله العظيم انى كنت مسافرة قريب ورجعت يوم السبت أو الجمعة تقريبا..موش فاكرة ..فى الأسبوع بتاع البلطجية لما سابوا وكانت الجرائم منتشرة جدا..وطبعا بابا وصلنى بعربيته بنفسه وأخويا..
> انا جاية من المنصورة وواخدة الطريق بتاع الزقازيق ..ياريت تكون فاهمنى..يعنى طريق بيمر على بلاد كتير وريفية وداخلية وكدا
> وصلنا الزقازيق لقينا المظاهرات شغالة..والدنيا مقفولة وكوبرى الزقازيق مقفول..قافله الأمن المركزة..وناشر فى الجو قنابل الدخان والمتظاهرين واقفين وأنا شخصيا جربت الغاز دا..فعلا كان هايحصلى أزمة تنفس لولا بابا قالى ماتدعكيس عنيكى ولا مناخيرك وقفل الزجاج..
> وكان فيه أزمة مرور عالية جدا نتيجة غلق الكوبرى والمغرب أدن واحنا بنلف فى الزقازيق وبنحاول نطلع منها..من شوارع ضيقة وأزقة..
> والناس وصفولنا طرق..بلد باين اسمها الأخضر وأماكن كدا..يعنى طرق ترابية خطيرة وداخل مزروعات وأرياف لغاية ما طلعنا على طريق كأننا لسه طالعيمن الزقازيق بتلاتة أربعة كيلو مع اننا بقالنا ساعتين ماشيين..
> خدنا الطريق وبقينا فى أبو حماد والتل الكبير والقصاصين وأبو صوير وبعدين الإسماعيلية..
> ووصلنا فى ظروف سيئة جدا..النهب شغال والحرامية منتشرين والبلطجية وضرب نار..وناس فى الشوارع مشكلة لجان شعبية..وهراوات..والأقسام كلها محروقة وأمن الدولة..
> وبعدين يدوب بابا استريح وعايز يمشى..كانت الساعة يمكن 12 ليل..
> ...


بدون قسم أصدقك ولكن واضح من كلامك أن الشرطة لم تكن إنسحبت بعد من المدن
هل كررتيها بعد 29 يناير أو بعد الفراغ الأمني بإنسحاب الشرطة ؟
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أعتقد انهم بيخافوا طبيعى يا استاذ ابراهيم تحسبا..فابيحتاطوا..والكلام بيطلع من الناس على الطريقة دى
> مداخلتى اللى فاتت ..فعلا سافرت من طرق ترابية زراعية بين لدان كتيرة..وبابا بيجى باستمرار عادى..وأهلى..
> بانسبة لسينا..برضو من وقائع حقيقية جماعات البدو قاعدة على الكماين مع الشرطة وبيعاونوا بعض..
> والجو هناك كويس جدا..
> وبالمناسبة السياحة بدأت تشتغل كويس تانى هناك


لا ياأختي العزيزة
الطرق الغير آهلة غير آمنة بالمرة ، وهذا أمر غير قابل للجدل أو المزايدة بقصص فردية ، أو حتى لايحتمل الكذب والإدعاء وفق الكثير من الأحداث ، والحمدلله أن يصب أحد تعرفيه مكروه ...
وأسأل الله أن يحفظ الجميع
دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> بدون قسم أصدقك ولكن واضح من كلامك أن الشرطة لم تكن إنسحبت بعد من المدن
> هل كررتيها بعد 29 يناير أو بعد الفراغ الأمني بإنسحاب الشرطة ؟
> دمت بخير


كانت بالفعل الشرطة منسحب
ومفيش غير جماهير من عسكر الأمن المركزى
ماكررتهاش شخصيا
لكن بعد كدا بأسبوع أو أكتر بابا جالى من نفس الطريق..وكان كوبرى الزقازيق اشتغل وماكانش فيه برضو تواجد للشرطة
ولينا أصدقاء بيروح وييجوا من الزقازيق للإسماعيلية ليلا ونهارا من الطريق العادى اللى بيمر بأبو حماد والتل ..حتى الإسماعيلية..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> كانت بالفعل الشرطة منسحب
> ومفيش غير جماهير من عسكر الأمن المركزى
> ماكررتهاش شخصيا
> لكن بعد كدا بأسبوع أو أكتر بابا جالى من نفس الطريق..وكان كوبرى الزقازيق اشتغل وماكانش فيه برضو تواجد للشرطة
> ولينا أصدقاء بيروح وييجوا من الزقازيق للإسماعيلية ليلا ونهارا من الطريق العادى اللى بيمر بأبو حماد والتل ..حتى الإسماعيلية..


خلاص ياجماعة أنا وأصحابي كدابين وإللي عرفته منهم كله نخع في نخع وإللي زرتهم في المستشفي عاملين عيانين ...
حتى التقرير بتاع نسبة الحوادث في مصر في أسبوعين تعدت كولومبيا في شهر ده نخع في نخع وكلام فاضي ...
والوضع آمن داخل المدن وبالطرق وكله تمام ومافيش حاجة إسمها بلطجية ولا قطاع طرق ..

*ونصيحة*
ماتسافروش في النهار أبداً كله يسافر بالليل ، وماحدش ياخد حد معاه وهو مسافر 
سافروا فرادي 
*الوضع آمن أكثر من الأول ..*
وماحصلش حاجة أبداً
وقدر كمان إن في أى حاجة
مافيش أى حاجة ...

وإللي يتزنق يقول جزر   :xmas 15:

----------


## اليمامة

> ايه ياجماعه 
> بعد ماكنا بنتكلم عن مصر واحلامنا لمصر والوطن وتحرير الوطن من قبضه مغتصبيه 
> نيجي دلوقتي نقول هجره لتركيا ولا ايطاليا ولا الصومال 
> ههههههههه
> ده احنا ياجماعه لسه بنقول ياهادي 
> ولسه بنستشرف ..المستقبل القادم اللي بنطمع انه يكون اجمل واجمل ان شاء الله 
> كل مااشوف تصريح لاردوجان مثلا ..او اشوف مستقبل تركيا اللي صنعه اردوجان بعد 8 سنين 
> اقول ..احنا ممكن نصنع مستقبل احسن من ده كمان وفي فتره اقل 
> وممكن يجيلنا زعيم وطني ..او بلاش زعيم عشان فكره الفرعنه المصريه 
> ...


إن شاء الله يا محمد
أنا كلى افتخار ببلدى..وبذكرك لهذه الأخبار المشرفة اللى أسعدتنى..
وفعلا مصر ولادة..ومليانة ناس كويسين
والأجمل اننا نطلع أقوى من الأزمة يا محمد أو بعد حتى أى هبوط فى المؤشر النفسى
ماتخافش ولاتقلق
المهم ان بقى فيه أفكار بتحذف أفكار
والصورة فعلا بتستوضح
والأسئلة بتوقع
الحمد لله انك معايا آمنت ان عمرو موسى لا يصلح..
أيوة كدا..اسندنى يا محمد..دا كان شعورى ..وقبله عقلى..
أنا شايفة فيه كدا من البداية
والأخطر انى البرادعى ماكانش له شعبية عندى
دلوقتى رأيى بيتغير
بس موش على طريقة البطل الآحادى يا محمد
حتى كمان النظام البرلمانى أفكارى أصبحت مشوشة حواليه
وبفكر فى رئاسى برلمانى
لسه الأفكار بتتخبط
ولكنها شبه انحصرت
ربما
...
معاك رجالة..وفيكى أبطال يا مصر
وماحدش هايستخف بينا
لا جوا ولا برا
كاشفينهم..
والجيش بنثق فيه
وكفاية معانا وعليهم
شكرا يا محمد
 :f2:

----------


## R17E

> *
> 
> يعنى فى تالت يوم بعد انسحاب الفراخ من اماكنها لقينا واحد اقول عليه ايه بس جاى وبيقول يا جماعة جامع التقوى فى منطقة الجمهورية فى المحلة بيستغيث باهل المحلة كلهم عشان فى بلطجى اتقتل هناك واهله رايحين بميكروباصين عشان يدبحوا فيهم  ومحتاجين هناك عشر اشخاص يساعدوهم  طبعا معظمنا وانا واحد منهم رفضنا نروح لان دا اسمه هبل لما تبقى منطقة طويلة عريضة كدا ومفيهاش شباب عندهم جرأة يتصدوا للصيع دول يبقى منطقة تستاهل اللى يجرالهم .المهم محدش راح وتانى يوم باكلم واحد من اصحابى من نفس المنطقة بيقولى دا احنا طول الليل بنلعب كورة وكان اكتر من اربع الاف شخص متوزعين على الجمهورية طبعا الباشا اللى جه قال الاشاعة دى اتعلق من قفاااه 
> 
> 
> 
> *


وطلعت من المحله يا هيثم :xmas 4: 

واحنا صغار يعني سنه 1987 كده كان الحاج عبد الحميد شومان رحمة الله عليه يصحينا بالعافيه لصلاه الفجر نصلي في المسجد التقوي بتاع الجمهوريه و الشيخ يطول بقي المهم اتعلمنا إننا ننزل للفجر قبل الشيخ عبد الحميد رحمة الله عليه و نصلي في اي جامع تاني :xmas 4: 
فين ايام لعب الكوره في المستعمره
و الملاهي اللي كانت قدام العباسي
و اللعب بالطيارات الورقيه عند برج الساعه
و رفع الاثقال في نادي 26 يوليو مع ابراهيم حسونه و البطوطي و ايمن حسونه
والله زمان يا محله و شكرا ليك يا هيثم ان ذكرتني
لكن ده هيحتم عليك إنك إن جيت مصر تجيب معاك سندوتشات فول من عند صاحبنا
شكرا

----------


## اليمامة

> خلاص ياجماعة أنا وأصحابي كدابين وإللي عرفته منهم كله نخع في نخع وإللي زرتهم في المستشفي عاملين عيانين ...
> حتى التقرير بتاع نسبة الحوادث في مصر في أسبوعين تعدت كولومبيا في شهر ده نخع في نخع وكلام فاضي ...
> والوضع آمن داخل المدن وبالطرق وكله تمام ومافيش حاجة إسمها بلطجية ولا قطاع طرق ..
> 
> *ونصيحة*
> ماتسافروش في النهار أبداً كله يسافر بالليل ، وماحدش ياخد حد معاه وهو مسافر 
> سافروا فرادي 
> *الوضع آمن أكثر من الأول ..*
> وماحصلش حاجة أبداً
> ...


أنا مقولتش كدا يا أستاذ ابراهيم
حضرتك سألتنى سؤال جاوبت عليه بصراحة ..وصدقنى نقلت الواقع ولم أتعمد ابدا اى مزايدة..
ليه أنا بلمح شبهة عصبية فى ردك وان الإختلاف معناه اننا نفور القضية كلها ؟!
هوا أنا لازم أقول آمين..!!!
وعلى أى حال أنا مابثقش فى كلام تقارير خارجية وخاصة فى الفترة الأخيرة وخاصة من الخارج
وخاصة كمان فى الأوضاع الحالية وبعد معرفة انهم بيشاركوا فى إثارة البلبلة والقرف..والمبالغة فى الحدث..
أى شىء ممكن يكون مدفوع بيه دلوقتى وله نيه وهدف
واللا اشمعنا فى التقارير نصدقهم
وفى غير التقارير نخونهم !!
وحتى لو التقارير افادت ان الحوادث زايدة ماهو دا طبيعى فى غياب الأمن
حضرتك متخيل ايه يعنى..؟!
ياريت حضرتك تقولنا على مواقع أجنبية محترمة تعرفها نشوف منها التقارير
وأنا الحقيقة يعنى مستغربة
هى التقارير دى هاترصد أكتر مننا احنا اللى عايشين فى بلدنا !
ياريت يا قاطنى القاهرة حد يقولنا على الوضع القاهرى
دا اللى ناقص نعرفه
وكمان ياريت يا محمد يا حسين تقولنا على حالة المنصورة حاليا

----------


## حمادو

الحقيقة شئ مؤلم جدا الكلام اللى قريته لغاية دلوقتى فى الصفحتين اللى فاتوا..

يا اخوانا مش معنى أن عدد الحوادث فى إزدياد أن كل شئ ضاع والثورة ضاعت والكلام المؤسف دا..بالعكس كل ما ظهرت الحوادث دي كل ما الشعب اتحد بالفعل وكل ما تم الإسراع بدخول الشرطة مرة تانية للحياة العامة وضبط الأمن داخل البلد.
عندنا نموذجين من نماذج الثورة العنيفة ضد الحكام...النموذج الألمانى والنموذج العراقى
المحتل فى الحالتين واحد, وأهدافه واحدة, وأسلوبه فى قتل وتعذيب المواطن واحدة برضه وماحدش يقول لى لأ أصل الأمريكان بعد الحرب العالمية التانية كانوا عايزين يطبطبوا على الألمان بس فى العراق عايزين بترول وبس....فى الحالتين الأمريكان كانوا ولازالوا بيتتبعوا سياسة إجرامية لدرجة أنهم فى الأصل كانوا فى صدد مناقشة ضرب المانيا بقنابل لابادة أهلها وتحويلها منطقة خضراء تفصل الإتحاد السوفييتي بغرب أوروبا.

القصد...الفرق بين النموذجين دول أن الشعب الألماني رفض الإنقسام بالرغم من ان الاتحاد لم يكن هدف شعبي وانما كل واحد عمل اللى عليه من إتقان للعمل والتبليغ عن أي مخالفة...والنتيجة أنه بعد 10 سنوات أو أقل اصبحت المانيا من اقوى القوى الاقتصادية فى اوروبا!
النموذج التانى وهو العراق دخل فى تصفيات حسابات وتشتت فى الأهداف وإنقسامات وإستجابة للخبث الأمريكي بشكل الحقيقة مؤسف وغبي جدا لدرجة أن سماعنا لأخبار موت عشرات العراقيين فى اليوم الواحد لم يعد يؤثر فينا.

دلوقتى مصر فى نقطة البداية من النموذجين دول بس بدون محتل أجنبي وإنما كسبت تعاطف شعوب العالم كلها, وكل واحد فيكم يختار النموذج اللى يعجبه...نصفى حساباتنا ونبقى زي الأطفال نسمع للمؤامرات وبدل ما نوجه أسلحتنا فى وجه من يستحق القتل, نوجهها فى وش بعض بتهم الخيانة والمش عارف ايه!! براحتكم
أو بأه نقفل على أسلحتنا بالضبة والمفتاح وكل واحد يبدأ بنفسه مع الإيمان أن الأسلحة لها أصحابها, والأقلام لها أصحابها...الطالب يتعلم, ومش بس يتعلم وإنما يثقف نفسه بنفسه وماشاء الله النت فتح لنا كل سبل التعليم الذاتى!
الموظف يبدأ يحترم وظيفته مهما كان راتبه لأنه على يقين ان الوضع هايتحسن وراتبه هايزيد!
العامل يبدأ يحترم مهنته ويديها عرق ووقت علشان يقدر يكسب أكتر! وأكتر من كده
لو عملنا كل دا يبقى هانقدر نوصل للمكانة اللى نرضاها لمصر

بس لعلمكم بأه...ماحدش هايسمح لأي حد أن مصر تدخل فى نفق مظلم زي العراق ولبنان, علشان كده كلنا خايفين وقلقانين من المستقبل, بس برضه لازم نقتنع ونؤمن أن العيون دلوقتى مركزة على آداء الحكومة وبأن الحكومة هاتخاف تعمل أي حاجة فى غير مصلحة الشعب "على الأقل دلوقتى لغاية ما هوجة الثورة تخلص"...يبقى تعالوا بأه نركز الثورة جوانا ونعطيها الفرصة تكون دافع للامام مش هادم للاحلام.

كمان لازم نقتنع أن نسبة الحوادث عالية ودا اللى بيقوله اليوم السابع والمصري اليوم ومصراوي ومعدلات الحوادث اللى حصلت وهكذا...بس بدل من تهميش النسبة دي أو تضخيمها لازم نديها مكانها الطبيعي علشان نقدر نتعداها...إنما للاسف الشديد اللى انا شايفه أن جزء عايز يهمشها ويقول احنا كلنا تمام التمام, وجزء عايز يضخمها علشان يثبت أن الأمور مرعبة واللى جاي هايكون أسود من السواد!

إيه يا اخوانا؟ فيه ايه مش فاهم؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أنا مقولتش كدا يا أستاذ ابراهيم
> حضرتك سألتنى سؤال جاوبت عليه بصراحة ..وصدقنى نقلت الواقع ولم أتعمد ابدا اى مزايدة..
> ليه أنا بلمح شبهة عصبية فى ردك وان الإختلاف معناه اننا نفور القضية كلها ؟!
> هوا أنا لازم أقول آمين..!!!
> وعلى أى حال أنا مابثقش فى كلام تقارير خارجية وخاصة فى الفترة الأخيرة وخاصة من الخارج
> وخاصة كمان فى الأوضاع الحالية وبعد معرفة انهم بيشاركوا فى إثارة البلبلة والقرف..والمبالغة فى الحدث..
> أى شىء ممكن يكون مدفوع بيه دلوقتى وله نيه وهدف
> واللا اشمعنا فى التقارير نصدقهم
> وفى غير التقارير نخونهم !!
> ...


حقيقي حمادو إللي أتكلم في موضوع التقارير ده ومش أنا ...
وبعدين ماطلبتش من حد يقول آمين

أنا إللي قلت آمين وقلت أن الوضع آمن ومافيش حاجة أبداً ...
لا في بلطجية ولا في قطاع طرق ولا حتى بنوك ومحلات أتنهبت ولا أن السلاح مالي البلد ببلاش ولا حاجة أبداً 

كله تمام والشعب كله زي الفل ومزاجه عنب
وعلى رأس الناس الفل دول سواقين الميكروباظ والتكاتك ودول أجدع ناس . 


مافيش عصبية ولا حاجة أختي العزيزة 
وكله يغني معايا

سوهاج بلد الأساطير
سوهاج ياعروسة النيل
عارفين أنتوا باقي الأغنية ...




وبس

----------


## اليمامة

> حقيقي حمادو إللي أتكلم في موضوع التقارير ده ومش أنا ...
> وبعدين ماطلبتش من حد يقول آمين
> 
> أنا إللي قلت آمين وقلت أن الوضع آمن ومافيش حاجة أبداً ...
> لا في بلطجية ولا في قطاع طرق ولا حتى بنوك ومحلات أتنهبت ولا أن السلاح مالي البلد ببلاش ولا حاجة أبداً 
> 
> كله تمام والشعب كله زي الفل ومزاجه عنب
> وعلى رأس الناس الفل دول سواقين الميكروباظ والتكاتك ودول أجدع ناس . 
> 
> ...


ماشى يا أستاذ ابراهيم
زى ماتحب..
أنا موش واقفة على طرف من أطراف مرجيجة..
أنا بقول فى غياب الأمن هايحصل كل شىء
وقلنا نغير فكرنا عن الشرطة
وقلنا نغير فكرنا ان ممكن الإعلام يتحسن
وقلنا بيحصل تغيير
أنا موش متمسكة بأى رأي إلا ثقة وإيمان فى طبيعة الناس نفسها
وماشوفتش ولا قريت أى تقارير بأم عينى..أنا قلت اللى حصل عندى ومتأكدة منه
وحصل حوادث كتيرة جدا عملها المأجورين وبلطجية صفوت وبلطجية الشرطة والنظام
ولسه اللى برا زى صفوت الشريف وسرور وأنس وغيرهم بيخططوا ويهيجوا الوضع والبلطجية علينا
وفيه ناس مؤكد فى الوسط هاتستغل الحالة وهاتسرق وهاتعمل اللى نفسها فيه سواء دا حصل لأنها فقيرة أو لأنها فعلا خاينة ومعندهاش أمانة
والوضع ماحدش ينكر انه اتحسن عن الأول وهايتحسن..هايتحسن بالوقت وان كل شىء يعود لطبيعته الحقيقية وياخد مجراه وموش هايحصل بين يوم وليلة ولازم نستحمل..
وبعدين حضرتك بتقصد ايه بسوهاج
انت بتستخف بالسوهاجية والصعايدة واللا ايه؟
طيب أنا هابلغ.. :xmas 1:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ماشى يا أستاذ ابراهيم
> زى ماتحب..
> أنا موش واقفة على طرف من أطراف مرجيجة..
> أنا بقول فى غياب الأمن هايحصل كل شىء
> وقلنا نغير فكرنا عن الشرطة
> وقلنا نغير فكرنا ان ممكن الإعلام يتحسن
> وقلنا بيحصل تغيير
> أنا موش متمسكة بأى رأي إلا ثقة وإيمان فى طبيعة الناس نفسها
> وماشوفتش ولا قريت أى تقارير بأم عينى..أنا قلت اللى حصل عندى ومتأكدة منه
> ...


أختي العزيزة اليمامة
المشكلة الجديدة ربط كل أعمال البلطجة بالحزب الوطني زي ماأنت بتقولي كده لأن في بلطجية وقطاع طرق مستقلين مش تبع أى حزب  :: ، 

عموماً الربط ده بيفكرني تقريباً بموضوع إضطهاد الأقباط في مصر وإللي لو واحد مسلم جاب جون في إيطاليا وأتكلموا عنه يقولوا في إضطهاد للأقباط ولو مسيحي إللي كان جاب الجون ماكانوش جابوا سيرة ...

- من كذا يوم (والله مافاكر إمتي بالظبط) ، سافرت للزقازيق لشراء بعض المستلزمات لشركة الكمبيوتر ، وبعد مدينة ههيا وقفتني لجنة شعبية وأشكال إللي فيها يغني عنهم ...
وقفوني وقالولي هات عشرين جنيه ، قلتلهم ليه ، قالولي الرجاله دي سهرانة وعايزين دخان ومصاريف وأكل وشرب (الوقت كان بعد المغرب وليس ليلاً ) ، ورغم أنه كان معايا سلاح وحسبتها ساعتها ، كان عددهم أكثر من عشرة والطبنجة إللي معايا فيها خزنة تحمل 14  طلقة (بريتا 8.5 مم) وكان ممكن أفوز لو عملتها حرب ، إنما حسبتها صح ودفعت العشرين جنية وحاسبت قوي وأنا بأطلع الفلوس أني أسحب مبلغ بسيط من جيبي لأن كان معايا مبلغ كبير ...

ده ماكانش تهجم ولا قطع طريق من إللي بأحكي عنه إنما أتاوه وبلطجة من نوع جديد ظهر ...

أما في الطرق الزراعية (وليس السريعة الواسعة كطريق السويس القاهرة السريع أو الإسماعيلية القاهرة السريع) وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، طريق بلبيس - مسطرد الزراعي ، الطرق المؤدية للتل الكبير والقصاصين ، الطرق الزراعية الضيقة التي تربط المدن ببعضها ، وطرق كتير جداً فيها قطع طريق وسرقة وممكن أكتر من كده حسب الأحوال ...
دمت بخير

----------


## R17E

> ربنا يسترها معاك في الشبورة 
> 
> ليلاً ....
> - هل سافرت حتى وصلت العريش ورفح ولم تصادف شيئ .... ؟
> وعموماً سيناء ليس بها مشاكل إلا لضباط الشرطة وبدو سيناء عندهم أصل ... 
> - هل سافرت بالطرق الزراعية بين المحافظات (الشرقية - المنوفية - الدقهلية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ) ...؟
> - هل سافرت بين الشرقية والإسماعليلية أو بورسعيد ليلاً ؟ ...
> 
> إذا لم يكن يقابلك شيئ حتى الآن فأنت شخص واحد وقد حدث للكثيرون أشياء كثيرة حتى أن مواقف السيارات الملاكي الذين يخرجون للسفر بطلبات أصبحت خالية وأصحاب السيارات يخافون السفر بسبب ماقابل بعضهم ، رغم أن هذا أكل عيشهم ..
> ...


السلام عليك يا ابراهيم
جميل أن تذكرني بأني شخص واحد و هذا ما لم ادعي غيره لتذكرني به... و لكن من الواجب علي ان اذكرك بأنك ايضا شخص واحد .. حتي و أن تحدثت عن عدد من اصحاب السيارات ...
أنا و غيري تحدثنا عما حدث لنا شخصيا ... و انت حدثتنا عما حدث للكثيرين :xmas 2: 
و لو انك متابع لعلمت بانه لم يكن هناك شبوره منذ ثلاث ايام كانت الرؤيه واضحه شخصيا تعذبت من الشبوره ليلة 20/1/2011 حيث بدئت بعد بوابة الاسماعيليه بعدة كيلومترات و حتي القاهرة 
و كوني يا صديقي لم أصل إلي رفح لا يعني مثلا بأني لم اصل إلي نجع حمادي بقنا أو دمنهور و بسنتواي و ابو الشقاف بالبحيره مثلا..
يا ابراهيم أذا أنا قلت باني سافرت ليلا أو قال غيري ذلك و لم نتعرض لبلطجه او سطو  فلا تحتسب ذلك إهانه شخصيه لك فقط لا تكن من الذين يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم 


اخيرا يا اخي إسمح لي بإدراج مشاركه لي رد عليك نحتاج جزء منها وردت بتاريخ 14/1/2006  أوردتها كاملة للأمانه 




> دراجون شادوا 
> أولا أهلا بك ..
> 
> أما ثانياً لعلي أدافع عن نفسي فأقول أنا لم أخلط بين شخصك و بين ما تكتب رغم أني لم أستطع الفصل نهائيا..ً !!
> وقد حاولت وسأحاول أيضاً أن أتكلم فقط عن أفكارك و نصوصك التي تكتبها هنا .. لأنك حين كتبها فقد أصبحت من حق الجميع .. فحين ينشر " الكاتب " تنتهي علاقتنا به وتبدأ علاقتنا مع "المكتوب" فقط !!
> أما قولي أني لم استطع الفصل فسبب ذلك أن مصدري الذي أتعلم منه ـ و للعلم فهو ليس طاش ما طاش ولا نجيب محفوظ و هو أيضا ليس الف ليله و ليله عموماً ـ أخبر بعبارة فقال 
> "وما أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد" و أوردها مرتين مره علي لسان الراحل الكبير فرعون و الثانيه علي لسان مؤمن ال فرعون و الحق في واحدة فقط و الذي يفرق بينهما شخص القائل...!!!
> وقد لا ألومك حين تعتقد أني أخلط كثيراً بينهما ـ اي الكاتب والمكتوب ـ لأني أجد صعوبة كبيرة في محاولة الفصل هذه .. هذا سبب أول لعدم لومي اياك ..
> أماا السبب الثاني فهو أن تخيلك هذا ناتج من ثقافة لا يمكن تجاهل وجودها وهي أن نقد النصوص غير موجود من الأساس!!! 
> ...


رابط المشاركه
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...979#post454979

تحية لك أخي الكريم :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> السلام عليك يا ابراهيم
> جميل أن تذكرني بأني شخص واحد و هذا ما لم ادعي غيره لتذكرني به... و لكن من الواجب علي ان اذكرك بأنك ايضا شخص واحد .. حتي و أن تحدثت عن عدد من اصحاب السيارات ...
> أنا و غيري تحدثنا عما حدث لنا شخصيا ... و انت حدثتنا عما حدث للكثيرين
> و لو انك متابع لعلمت بانه لم يكن هناك شبوره منذ ثلاث ايام كانت الرؤيه واضحه شخصيا تعذبت من الشبوره ليلة 20/1/2011 حيث بدئت بعد بوابة الاسماعيليه بعدة كيلومترات و حتي القاهرة 
> و كوني يا صديقي لم أصل إلي رفح لا يعني مثلا بأني لم اصل إلي نجع حمادي بقنا أو دمنهور و بسنتواي و ابو الشقاف بالبحيره مثلا..
> يا ابراهيم أذا أنا قلت باني سافرت ليلا أو قال غيري ذلك و لم نتعرض لبلطجه او سطو  فلا تحتسب ذلك إهانه شخصيه لك فقط لا تكن من الذين يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم 
> 
> 
> اخيرا يا اخي إسمح لي بإدراج مشاركه لي رد عليك نحتاج جزء منها وردت بتاريخ 14/1/2006  أوردتها كاملة للأمانه 
> ...


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
أعرف أنني شخص واحد أخي الكريم وأعلم أن علمي ومعارفي لاتعد شيئاً من المعارف ، وأجتهد كل يوم منذ تعلمت القراءة أن أتعلم ، أما ماقصدته أنك تتحدث عن تجربة فردية وأنني أتحدث عن تجارب لأشخاص عديدون أعرفهم وزرت بعضهم في المستشفى ممن تعرض للضرب المبرح مجرد إقرار لواقع ، ولتعلم أنني أملك سيارتين كُنت أقوم بتشغيلهم في هذه المواقف وحالياً سلمني السائقين المفاتيح ، أما خسائري الكلية فيعلم الله وحده قدر الذي خسرته في يوم وليلة ، حتى شركة الكمبيوتر والتي لم أكن أستند عليها وكانت فقط واجهة إجتماعية حتى لايظن جيراني أني عاطل تحقق خسائر لا أرباح والعمل قليل جداً جداً من قبل رمضان الماضي ولايكفي مايأتي منها لسد الحاجات الضرورية لي ولمن يستندون على الله ثم العبد لله سواء  أخوتي أو أصدقائي أو مايعلم الله عنهم *(هذا لو غيرت سياساتي الإدارية بها وحاولت تحقيق أرباح)* ، والآن كل ماأترجى الله به أن يسترني وزوجتي حتى نلتقيه ولايعنيني أن يتذكرنا أحد أو ينسانا ، وذلك بعد أن كُنت أظن أن وضعي المالي آمن وأنني لو مُت سأترك لزوجتي مايجعلها تجد قوتها وتجد حياة مستقرة  ...

ثم أنني لم أفهم ولم أحتسب ولم يصلني أبداً أن رأيك أو مشاركتك قمت بإحتسابها إهانة شخصية لي ، ولكن كل ماشعرت به أن هناك مايبسط مسألة الفراغ الأمني وأنه لايوجد مايُقلق وأن كل الطرق آمنة وأن الحياة ورديه ولا بلطجية ولا قطاع طرق موجودين ...

وأنت تعلم أن قلبي أبيض ولكن لأكون صريح ظهرت بقلبي نقطة سوداء تخصك *(أحاول جاهداً أن أحاصرها حتى لاتكبر)* من مشاركة لم أكن أتوقعها أبداً منك ، وقد تم حذفها وحذف ردي عليها والذي أشك أنك قرأته وأتمنى أن لاتكون قد قرأته ...
تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> [SIZE="4"][COLOR="#000080"]
> رابط المشاركه
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...979#post454979
> 
> تحية لك أخي الكريم


 أذكرك أيضاً أن مابدأت به المشاركة في ذاك الموضوع لم تكن جيدة ، ولم أكن أستحقها لكن العبرة دائماً بالنهايات ...
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخرب عقلك والله ماضحكت كده من زمان
> معاك في اللب ياريس ماتاكلوش كله
> وأديني قاعد بأقول 
> جزرررررررررررر


 انت تامر ياريس هبعتلك نص كيلو مع اى عسركى بمدرعه وهقله روح لابراهيم دراجون فى sharqia state

----------


## مصراويةجدا

في ايه بقى يا جماعة 
بقى انا انام ساعتين اصحى لاقيكوا مش هتسافروا ؟
وانا اللي عمالة احلم بتركيا و اسطنبول 
انا مش هلعب معاكوا تاني .. بس هه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> والله يا ندى عيب عليكي 
> بقى زيزو مدير مصلحة البلد خربت يبقى متفائل عنك ؟ 
> انا بقى مصممة على تركيا عشان بتابع مسلسل تركي في الوقت الحالي و عاجبني أوي


يابنتى الموضوع مالوش دعوه بالتشاؤم ولا بالتفائل 
الموضوع كله والى بقصده بكلامى من موضوع كفايه البلد هتخرب هو فعلا اننا مش صابرين خلاص مع ان الطمع فى كل حاجه بيفقد كل حاجه فى حين ان الواحد لما بيكون فى ايده زمام الامور بيكون قادر انه يسيطر على مجريات الامور 
مشاكلى دلوقتى تنحصر فى ان ناس كتير دلوقتى بتستغل عدم تواجد الامن فى الشارع بطريقه مش كويسه انا مش عارف ليه تعنت الناس ان الشرطه ماتنزلش الشارع فى حين انهم ممكن يوفورو نوع من عامل الكبت يعنى مثلا انا زهقان منك اروح ضاربلى ظابتين على عسكريين مثلا  :: 
يعنى قبل 25 يناير كنا ممكن نضرب ظابط بعد 25 يناير منضربلناش 14 او 15  :: 
الفئه الى بتكلم عليهم ومقرفين ولغايه دلوقتى استغلالين للمواقف هما سواقين الميكرباصات من اهمال فى السواقه واهمال فى الى بيركبوهم وحتى كمان فى عدم الالتزام بخط السير ودى مشكله تقريبا من الناس الى متواجده اجمعت عليها موضوع السفر وكده الصراحه الجيش مامن الطرق وزى مقال محمد احنا مسافرين شمال سينا طرق السفر كويسه او على الاقل الى سافرته من بيتنا للغايه شرق التفريعه يعنى 
الى بتمناه بقى وده الى عايزه ان زى مالبلد بتنضف احنا كمان ننضف وده الى مش لاقيه فى اغلبيه الناس للاسف السكوت والسلبيه متواجدين بس بصوره اقل من الاول الصراحه بس مازال السلبيه بردو انا بتكلم على مواقف بتاعه الميكرباص لانه وسيله تنقلى الوحيده يعنى 
بتلاقيهم ماشين مخالف عادى ومحدش بيتكلم وتلاقى من الناس تبقى عايزه تروح مثلا وخلاص وتركب فوق بعض مافيش التزام بردو او اجبار السواقين على التعامل بالاداب العامه 
وفنفس الوقت بتمنى ان بردو ميبقاش فينا همجيه زى ماشرحت فى موضوع الظابط وسواق الميكرباص التصرف الى شوفتيه فى شارع الهرم ده عاجبنى الى اخدو الميكرباص ودوه القسم لكن مقتلوش واقول اصله شتمنى فهمانى اقصد ايه ؟ 
المفروض احنا كمان نتغير كلامى مش احباط اكتر مانا عايز الافضل بس فنفس الوقت نسيب فرصه للناس الاحسن مننا انهم يشتغلو نغير من نفسنا الاول وبعدين هنلاقى انه كله بيتغير من حوالينا 
انا فعلا حاولت اغير حاجات كتير كانت غلط فيا مثلا المشى المخالف وانا سايق الصراحه مبقتش امشى مخالف مثلا الحاجه الوحيده الى مش عارف اغيرها انى برمى السجاير فى الشارع  ::  بس لانى مش لاقيلها حل يعنى  ::  
ختى الالتزام باماكن المرور وكده بحاول بقدر الامكان انى اتبعها 
محاوله التغيير جميله بس الاصرار عليها هو الى هيجيب نتايج 
فهمتى يا استاذه سروسره ومتنسيش انى اول واحد رشحتك لمنصب رئيس الجمهوريه  :: 
موضوع تركيا ده انا هاجيبلك بدل الشنطه 120 شنطه سفر وجميع المقاسات علشان تريحينا وهديكى مسدس تضربيلى مهند بالنار وانا هبلغ عنك متقلقيش  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يعنى لازم تضحكنى يا زيزو..حد يضحك ويعيط فى نفس الوقت يا ربى ..ههههههههه
> طب معاليك يعنى..من اللغة الهيروطراقيطيوية اللى فوق دى..بتقصد أى وضع ؟!
> البلبلة حصلت فى البليلة..والبلية كل بقت جوا الوضع أصلا يا زيزو بيتموضع..ولما نرجع بقى للوضع الأصلى..بنلاقى الوضع بخ..يبقى بذمتك الوضع ماكانش موضوع صح واللا لأ..?
> وحتى لو احنا جينا نصلح الوضع ونخليه موضوع ..هانلاقيه رجع لوضعه..يابنى على الوضع دور..
> وإن كان يا سيدى على المكرونة خليك هنا ..فى ميدان التحرير..وأنا هاعملكوا مكرونة..وأنا عندى طريقة مكرونة مبتكرة ..هاتحس كأنك فى إيطاليا بالضبط مع انها أصلا طريقة تركى..تركى يا سارة..ودا اللى تمخض عنه الوضع للأسف..التركى يبقى إيطالى..والوطنى يبقى شرم شيخاوى !!
> وبعدين يعنى عايزنا نروح كلنا إيطاليا كدا هيلا هوبا..عايزنا نخرب البلد..هاتستحملنا إيطاليا..دا المافيا نفسها هاتهرب مننا..دا احنا المصريين..
> بمناسبة القذافى..هذا المقذوف..كنت بفكر نروح هناك نخلص القصة دى يا زيزو ونرجع..بدل إيطاليا ..ولا حتى تركيا..
> على اى حال اعمل حسابك فى شوية لب منقار الخشب..عارفه؟..
> أنا باسميه كدا..أصلى مابحبش اللب الأسمر دا..أو لب قرع..على الأقل يليق بجلالة القذافى وهو بيقرع على العالم..
> ...



الحمد لله بس انا لقيتك مضايقه جامد وكده فقلت اضحكك والله عامه ترجمه الجمله دى انا مش عارفها بردو  :: 
بس هى غالبا يعنى ان بعد كل ثوره فيه مشاكل بعدها تقريبا يعنى  :: 
وموضوع السفر مش هسافر بس انا عايز مكرونه والرز بلبن الى عليكى وبليله بما انك جبتى سيرتها الى جايه من بلبله الى كاتبها دى الى مش عارف هى ايه اصلا  :: 
يابنتى احنا منحطش نفسنا فى مكان الا لما نطفش الى فيها بزمتك انا راضى زمتك حد عمر معانا محدش بيطيق يعيش معانا وكويس اننا طايقين بعض  :: 
ايه لب منقار ده بتاع العصاقير المخطط  ::  
القذافى ده انا هزعل لو مشى ده مسلينى والله مش عايز اقلك مدى الضحك الى بضحطه عليه وهو بيتكلم وعايز اقلك انه نكته الشعب المصرى اصلا اليومين دول لدرجه اننا ناسين الشعب الى بيضربه اصلا وبنهتم بالقذافى 
ربنا يباركلك فى ابنك ويخليهولك وليه عليا انا هاجيبه علم حلو ليه وعليه نسر 
ربنا يعزك ويباركلك فى بيتك واولادك وتفرحى بيهم ويكونو احسن الناس ويكون وقتهم فعلا احسن من وقتنا دلوقتى ويعيشو فى امن وامان 
ومش عايز تريقه على اللغه الى بكتب بيها علشان انا اصلا قلتها مليون مره انا فاشل فى اللغه العرببيه اساسا الله يمسيها بالخير اوشا كانت بتقلى طول مانا فى المنتدى همسكلك الخرزانه  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> في ايه بقى يا جماعة 
> بقى انا انام ساعتين اصحى لاقيكوا مش هتسافروا ؟
> وانا اللي عمالة احلم بتركيا و اسطنبول 
> انا مش هلعب معاكوا تاني .. بس هه


احنا أطفال أبرياء..أشقياء
بنرجع فى كلامنا  :: 
وغيرنا وجهتنا للقذافى علشان نريحه من عبطه..ونستريح..
ونوقف الدم السائل..ايه رأيك ؟
يارب انقذهم من ايديه..يارب..
دا حتى هنا الناس أهو بتشاكس بعضها مشاكسات طفولية تضحك والله
بجد الناس دى جميلة وطيبة..ومفيش فى قلبها أى ضغائن..
نفسى حد هنا يسيح دم حد ..ماينفعشى كدا يا جماعة..
هههههههه



> وأنت تعلم أن قلبي أبيض ولكن لأكون صريح ظهرت بقلبي نقطة سوداء تخصك (أحاول جاهداً أن أحاصرها حتى لاتكبر)


هههههههههههههه..
بجد يا أستاذ ابراهيم انت طيب جدا..
والجزئية دى الحقيقة طفولية أوى..ماقصدش والله أقلل من الإحساس..اوعى تفهمنى غلط ..
بس فيها براءة وطيبة..وبعدين كيفية الظهور  " ظهرت بقلبى نقطة سوداء  " محيرانى..الحاجات دى بتظهر ازاى فى القلب !!! أنا أشك...
معلش بقى أنا بحب ألمح التكات الإنسانية دى..
بتسعدنى..
وتحسسنى إننا لسه بشر..
وبعدين لازم تفكرنى بالمشاركات المحذوفة وتقلب عليا المواجع..وتخلينى أتأكد إذا كانت الكروت الحمرا خلصت واللا لأ  :: 
احنا اخوات يا أستاذ ابراهيم مهما حصل..ومهما جرى من شوية مناوشات على الخفيف
او تقدر تقول كدا تخاريف على الخفيف..
احنا عايشين جوا وطن واحد بيجمعنا
وهايفضل طول عمره يجمعنا
طوالىىىى
اسمه..مصر

وطالما بقى طلعت من أنصار سوهاج وداليدا..استلم.. :xmas 29: 




تحياتى ليك..

----------


## اليمامة

> الحمد لله بس انا لقيتك مضايقه جامد وكده فقلت اضحكك والله عامه ترجمه الجمله دى انا مش عارفها بردو 
> بس هى غالبا يعنى ان بعد كل ثوره فيه مشاكل بعدها تقريبا يعنى 
> وموضوع السفر مش هسافر بس انا عايز مكرونه والرز بلبن الى عليكى وبليله بما انك جبتى سيرتها الى جايه من بلبله الى كاتبها دى الى مش عارف هى ايه اصلا 
> يابنتى احنا منحطش نفسنا فى مكان الا لما نطفش الى فيها بزمتك انا راضى زمتك حد عمر معانا محدش بيطيق يعيش معانا وكويس اننا طايقين بعض 
> ايه لب منقار ده بتاع العصاقير المخطط  
> القذافى ده انا هزعل لو مشى ده مسلينى والله مش عايز اقلك مدى الضحك الى بضحطه عليه وهو بيتكلم وعايز اقلك انه نكته الشعب المصرى اصلا اليومين دول لدرجه اننا ناسين الشعب الى بيضربه اصلا وبنهتم بالقذافى 
> ربنا يباركلك فى ابنك ويخليهولك وليه عليا انا هاجيبه علم حلو ليه وعليه نسر 
> ربنا يعزك ويباركلك فى بيتك واولادك وتفرحى بيهم ويكونو احسن الناس ويكون وقتهم فعلا احسن من وقتنا دلوقتى ويعيشو فى امن وامان 
> ومش عايز تريقه على اللغه الى بكتب بيها علشان انا اصلا قلتها مليون مره انا فاشل فى اللغه العرببيه اساسا الله يمسيها بالخير اوشا كانت بتقلى طول مانا فى المنتدى همسكلك الخرزانه


لا...لااااااااااااااا
كدا كتير
كتير عليا يارب أوى
يارب ..
ليه كدا بس..
توقفه فى سكتى..
يارب يعنى نجتنى من حاجات كتير
تقوم نهايتى تحصل من الضحك على ايد زيزو..
أنا هضحك الأول..
وبعدين يمكن أعرف أرد عليك


...

قبل ما أمشى..أى وقت تيجى فى الإسماعيلية..ادينى انذار..أقصد تقييم..أقصد تنبيه..وهتلاقينى عماللك حمولة رز بلبن ومكرونة تركى..والبلبلة..موش البليلة.. :: ..وياريت تكون جايب ماك مدموازيل مصراوية ..ومحمد حسين والأستاذ ابراهيم..وكل الناس الحلوة اللى مشرفانا فى أيام الغضب والحرية..
آه..

وعندك واحد قذافى وصلحه.. ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اسألوا كل الناس مين هما اجدع ناس ؟ هما المصريين
 يا ارض اطيب ناس كلك دفا واحساس حفظك﻿ رب العالمين
 مين احن قلب لينا هو حضن حبيبتي مصر
 مين يسعدنا في قلوبنا هي ست الكل مصر
 مين اللي جنب منا مش هتبقي الا مصر
 الله الله الله الله الله الله عليكو رجاله من الالف للياء
 الله الله الله عليكو دنا ليكو قلبي بيشتاق
 :xmas 20:  :xmas 20:  :xmas 20:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لا...لااااااااااااااا
> كدا كتير
> كتير عليا يارب أوى
> يارب ..
> ليه كدا بس..
> توقفه فى سكتى..
> يارب يعنى نجتنى من حاجات كتير
> تقوم نهايتى تحصل من الضحك على ايد زيزو..
> أنا هضحك الأول..
> ...


 ::  ربنا  يعزك يارب ويباركلك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *
> عندك حق يا أستاذ ابراهيم
> عندك حق فى كل اللى قولته وبتقوله
> كلكم عندكم حق
> احنا شعب ولا حاجة
> احنا همج
> احنا مانستهلش غير المعاملة الغير آدمية
> احنا مانستهلش غير ان حد يستعمرنا ويحتلنا
> احنا مانستهلش غير الكرباج يا أستاذ ابراهيم
> ...






> أختي العزيزة اليمامة  
> هدي نفسك لأن إللي ظهر لسه هايظهر أبشع منه ، وإللي حصل لسه هايحصل أبشع منه ..
> 
> وعن نفسي ماقصدتش أن الحل في أى حاجة قلتيها في المشاركة دي ..
> كل الحكاية أني بأقول رأيي زيكم بالظبط ...
> *
> هوا دا ردك الحقيقي يادراجون
> دا ردك اللى من جواك
> لأنك بتحب مصر*
> ...






> صدقنى يا أستاذ ابراهيم
> أنا هامشى من البلد دى
> حلوة إيطاليا..
> وبرليسكونى
> موش علشان أرضك يا مصر
> علشان الكلاب
> الكتيييير



*للحظةِ الضعفِ هذه يقول لكِ دراجون هدي نفسك
وتقول لكِ سندريلا بوعي وقوةِ الشباب مش قلنا هنستحمل .. إجمدي
وتقول لكِ ندى القوية مصر باقية وأقوى من أي مؤامرات 
أما أنا فأقول للحظةِ ضعفكِ هذه مع السلامة وسلمي على الطلاينة* 





> ومين سمعك أختي العزيزة
> من فترة طويلة فكرت في الهجرة وقبل الأحداث دي ، وكان قدامي وقتها إني أروح أى بلد وفقاً لما أملكه من أموال وشهادات ...
> حالياً فلست تقريباً ، والحمدلله عندي الستر ، ولو الصومال وافقت على الهجرة يبقى كويس ...
> دمت بخير
> 
> 
> *
> أعلم وأتيقن حبك لهذا البلد
> وأنك لن تتركه
> ...






> _في ايه يا ندى ؟
> إحنا مش قولنا هنستحمل ؟
> مش انتي اللي كنتي بتقوليلي كده ؟
> انتي عارفة احنا عاملين زي ايه ؟
> اسفة على التشبيه اللي هقوله ..
> احنا عاملين زي إزازة مقفولة فيها سكر كتيييير و فيها نمل كمان 
> شيلنا الغطا وبدأنا نستخدم مبيد عشان النمل النمل بدأ يخرج يخرج يخرج بكثرة 
> لدرجة انه غطى الإزازة كلها من برة فمبقيناش شايفين السكر ..بس صدقيني مصير النمل إن شاء الله معروف بس نصبر 
> _مع خالص إعتذاري للنمل _
> ...


 



> خلاص يا سارة
> موش قادرة يا سارة
> موش قادرة..خلاص..
> تعبت..تعبت والله تعبت..
> فعلا منهارة
> اللى صعبان عليا هو انك تكونى بتحاربى الداخليين قبل الخارجيين
> هاتعملى ايه فى دول
> تقنعيهم ازاى
> تقنعيهم يتفاهموا أصلا ازاى
> ...



*هذه هي ندى القوية - أهلاً بكِ .. هنا أحسن من إيطاليا .. بس نتعلم تجربتهم أما غيروا العالم -*





> أسوأ حاجة ان مصر تختفى من حياتى
> تختفى من خيالى
> من كيانى
> ودا معناه انى انتهيت
> وموش مهم أنا 
> المهم هى تفضل موجودة من بعدى
> اسوأ حاجة انهم يخطفوا مصر
> يشيلوها ويجروا يا سارة
> واصحى من النوم تايهة 
> ...



*ياااااااااااا*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## طائر الشرق

قلنا يا جماعة طالما هنضغط هيحصل تغيير 






> *أصدر اللواء محمود وجدى وزير الداخلية قرارا بنقل اللواء مجدى أبو قمر مدير أمن البحيرة وتعيين اللواء محمود صلاح الدين محمد زايد بدلا منه إعتباراً من السبت والتحقيق معه على خلفية الفيديو الذى تم تسريبه للواء مجدى أبو قمر أثناء حديثه مع بعض الضباط خلال أحداث ثورة 25 يناير الاخيرة وبالتحديد يوم 27 يناير حيث كان مدير الامن يحاور بعض الضباط ورجال الشرطة بمديرية الامن ويؤكد لهم أن (مخطط ثورة 25 يناير للسيطرة على الحكم لم يكتمل وأضاف : إحنا أسيادهم واللى يمد إيده على سيدة ينضرب بالجزمة.. إحنا موجودين ورجالة ومفيش أى..... يقدر يقرب منكم(.
> وكان عدد من محامو المركز المصرى للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية قد تقدموا ببلاغ الى النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود ضد مدير الامن اللواء مجدى أبو قمر وطالبوا بإقالتة لان ما قام به مدير الأمن يخالف قوانين وزارة الداخلية التى تنص على ضرورة التزام أفراده بالحفاظ على كرامة وظيفتهم وأن يسلكوا فى تصرفاتهم مسلكًا يتفق والاحترام الواجب لها كما أن ما قام به مجدى أبو قمر يعد سبًا وقذفًا فى حق المتظاهرين وتحريضا على الكراهية واستخدام العنف فى مواجهتهم .
> *


اهو راح فى الكازوزة

ياترى بقى مدير القمل السابق دا عرف ان مساعد وزير الداخلية اقيل ولا لاء؟ 

احب اقوله 


مبروك يا اهبل  :xmas 3:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هههههههههههههه..
> بجد يا أستاذ ابراهيم انت طيب جدا..
> والجزئية دى الحقيقة طفولية أوى..ماقصدش والله أقلل من الإحساس..اوعى تفهمنى غلط ..
> بس فيها براءة وطيبة..وبعدين كيفية الظهور  " ظهرت بقلبى نقطة سوداء  " محيرانى..الحاجات دى بتظهر ازاى فى القلب !!! أنا أشك...
> معلش بقى أنا بحب ألمح التكات الإنسانية دى..
> بتسعدنى..
> وتحسسنى إننا لسه بشر..
> وبعدين لازم تفكرنى بالمشاركات المحذوفة وتقلب عليا المواجع..وتخلينى أتأكد إذا كانت الكروت الحمرا خلصت واللا لأ 
> احنا اخوات يا أستاذ ابراهيم مهما حصل..ومهما جرى من شوية مناوشات على الخفيف
> ...


 أختي العزيزة اليمامة
المفروض ماأتكلمش عن نفسي بس المشاركة بتاعتك تجبرني على كده ...

- على فكرة ناس كتير قوي بتقول عليا طيب قوي ....
بس زوجتي بتشبهني بالهدوء قبل العاصفة ، وبتقول آه طيب جداً وحنون جداً وحساس جداً وكل حاجة حلوة ، بس ده لما يكون خالي الطيب حاضر على حد قولها ، إنما في الشر بكون أسوأ واحد في الدنيا برضه على حد قولها ، وعلى فكرة هى مشتركة معانا هنا في المنتدى وممكن أخليها تقول رأيها ولو أنها هاتبقى مهمة صعبة أني أقنعها بده ...

- أقدر أقول على نفسي صريح ، وأن إللي في قلبي لازم يطلع وإلا أتعب ومأقدرش أتناقش مع حد ويوجد أمر معلق لم أحسمه لأني هأبقى مش مظبوط وردي ممكن يكون مبني على دوافع غلط ...

- بالنسبة للطفولية - مافيش راجل يقدر ينكر أن جواه طفل ...

وبالنسبة لتوضيح حكاية النقطة السوده أقولك ....
إللي يقدر يحب أكيد يقدر يكره ، ومحبة الشخص وحجمها بأمثلها برصيد ..
يعني لو حد بأحبه وبأحترمة غلط فيا مش معناها أني أكرهه كده خبط لزق من أول غلطة ، إنما الرصيد ده بيقل لغاية بقى مايخلص خالص وينتهي بتكرر الغلط وتبدأ الكراهية . 

وبالنسبة للمنتديات عمري ماأوصل المشاعر للكراهية ، وإللي أحس أنه ممكن يخليني أكرهه أو أحس أنه مركز معايا وأنه هايوجع دماغي وأنه بيضيع وقتي ، بأتجاهله قبل مايتحول الأمر لكراهية .

نيجي بقى للي عنده رصيد وبأحترمه ويراع منهم طبعاً وكمان كُنت بأكلمه هاتفياً آخد رأيه في حاجات وبأعتبر أن علاقتي بيه تعدت المعرفة إلى بدايات الصداقة ...
في الفترة الأخيرة وبعد الأحداث الأخيرة الكل مش طايق أى رأي مضاد لآراء قتل مبارك وسحله وإهانته وكل الحاجات دي رغم أن الكل بينادي بأن الإختلاف في الرأى لايفسد للود قضية ، وإللي ظهر لي في الفترة الأخيرة يقول كلام تاني خالص ومش مع حد معين لأ مع الكل تقريباً ...

وبيبقى مافيش قدامي غير أني أقتنع أو أنتحر أو أقتنع بآرائكم ، وإللي مايعرفنيش يقول عليا خائن وعميل وحزب وطني والحاجات دي ...

يراع أسلوبه مميز وأستفزني أكثر من مرة في الفترة الأخيرة وإللي يغيظ أكتر أنه يرجع ويقول أني أنا فهمت الكلام بالشكل الفلاني والإيحاء أني حساس زيادة وبأفهم الكلام غلط ، والمفروض ماأفهمش كده !!!
إيش عرفه إني فهمت بالشكل الفلاني يعني ؟..

- هأضرب مثال لَمْ يحدث على أرض الواقع ...
أفرضي أني كرهت يراع كشخص وليس رأي (كرهت شخصه مش رأيه) وكًنت مضطر للرد عليه في نقاش هاتبقى في هنا مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبة لي لأن قضية العدل دي أكثر حاجة بأفكر فيها تقريباً ...

في حاجة في علوم الإجتماع إسمها *رد الفعل العكسي* ، وملخص معناها أن الواحد لو بيرد على شخص هو لايحبه ممكن يكون رأيه غير محايد وبدافع عدم الحب ده بدون مالشخص نفسه يشعر بالحكاية دي يعني خداع النفس تقريباً ...

حكاية الدوافع دي تهمني جداً جداً في تحليل الرأي ...

والمشكلة هنا إن مهما أختلفنا ومهما إللي قدامي تصور أني عصبي أو متشبث برأيي (في الوقت إللي مُمكن أغير رأيي لو قدامي براهين وحجج مُقنعة) ممكن يكون تصوره عني غلط لأني برضه وللحقيقة ساعات باستخدم أسلوب مستفز وتهكمي عن قصد وبناء عليه المفروض ماأزعلش لو حد عمل كده معايا ...
لأ المفروض أهدأ وأرد في حدود الأدب وبس ...

يعني النقطة السودة إللي أتكلمت عنها عبارة عن رصيد إبتدأ يقل وكان لازم أوضح ده ليراع ولو لم يهمه ذلك فلن يهمني يراع نفسه بعد الآن وأفهم أنه بعد كده مالوش وزن خاص عندي وزيه زي أى عضو إشترك أمس وليس بيننا إلا إحترام آداب الحوار ، وأنتهي من المعادلة وأحسمها في دماغي ولأعرف الأسلوب الصح للحوار معاه بعد كده ..

ياريت أكون قدرت أوصلك إللي أقصده ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_مساء الحرية يا ناس
مساء الخير يا ندى _طرطأي عنيكي واقري الخبر ده_  :: _




> أعلن عدد من صغار الفلاحين بمحافظات ومناطق مختلفة على مستوى الجمهورية  تكوين وتأسيس نقابة مستقلة للفلاحين تحت اسم نقابة الفلاحين المستقلة  للدفاع عن حقوق ومصالح صغار الزراع والفلاحين المصريين من جميع الأراضى  والقرى والنجوع المصرية وتتبنى مطالبهم المشروعة وحقهم فى فلاحة أراضيهم  بأنفسهم وبأمان ووضع حد أقصى لتملك الاراضى علي ألا يزيد عن عشرة أفدنة  مشيرا إلي أن هذه النقابة سوف تمثل الفلاحين الذين تقل ملكياتهم عن عشرة  افدنة.
>  أكد الفلاحون في بيانهم التأسيسي علي تضامنهم مع مطالب الثورة المصرية  فى حق الأحزاب والجمعيات والنقابات بحرية ودون وصاية حكومية وإلغاء قانون  الطوارئ والقوانين الاستثنائية وكفالة حقوق المواطنين فى التنظيم والتجمع  والتظاهر والإضراب والتعبير والرأى والاعتقاد ووضع دستور يضمن تداول السلطة  بين الطبقات وتحديد مدة الرئاسة بما لا يزيد عن فترتين لا تزيد كل فترة  منهم عن أربع سنوات وضمان الأشراف القضائى الكامل على جميع الانتخابات  العامة فى مصر وتعديل قانون العمد والمشايخ وكافة القوانين المنظمة لمؤسسات  الدولة ليصبح الانتخاب الحر المباشر هو الوسيلة الوحيدة لإدارة شئون  البلاد وذلك لمعالجة الخلل فى التوازن الاجتماعى والاقتصادى والسياسى  والثقافى ولخلق مجتمع أكثر عدالة وإنسانية يكفل لكل مواطنيه الحرية والأمان  والمساواة ، وأضاف البيان أن من ضمن المطالب تطبيق رؤية سياسية زراعية  بديلة تعتمد على إعادة توزيع ثروات البلاد على صغار الفلاحين والمستأجرين  والمنتجين وتدعيم حقوقهم فى الزراعة الآمنة والحياة الكريمة وتمليك واضعي  اليد أراضي هيئة الإصلاح الزراعي والأوقاف وهذه البرامج البديلة توجب  محاكمة المحتكرين لأسواق مستلزمات الإنتاج وتسويق المحاصيل والمبيدات  والبذور ، ودعم دخول المستأجرين وصغار الملاك وكفالة حقوقهم الاقتصادية  والاجتماعية والثقافية والمدنية وتوفر الخدمات العامة والرعاية الصحية  والتعليمية لهم ولأسرهم .
>  كذلك تعديل قانون العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر للأراضى الزراعية لتحديد  مدة الإيجار بحيث لا تقل عن خمس سنوات وقيمة إيجاريه عادلة تحدد حسب جودة  الأرض والعائد الفعلى لها بحيث لا يقل دخل المستأجر فى الشهر من الزراعة عن  الحد الأدنى للدخل بالنسبة لأسرة مكونة من خمسة أفراد عن مبلغ 1200 جنيه ،  و تعديل قانون التعاون الزراعى بحيث يسمح للفلاحين بتشكيل روابطهم  وجمعياتهم بحرية واستقلالية عن أجهزة الدولة وتسليم الفلاحين مجالس إدارة  الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية مقرات ومخازن الجمعيات مع رفع وصاية وتداخلات  وزارة الزراعة على عمل الجمعيات لتمكينهم من تنمية الريف ، وطالب البيان  الإفراج عن كل الفلاحين المحبوسين بسبب تعثرهم فى سداد ديون بنك التنمية  والائتمان الزراعى وإسقاط كل الأحكام الصادرة فى هذا الشأن وإسقاط ديون  الفلاحين حتى 25/1/2011 ممن يقل أصل دينهم عن 100 ألف جنيه وتقليل الفوائد  على القروض الزراعية الجديدة بحيث لا تزيد على 2%.
>  وجاء بالبيان التأسيسي مطالبة النظام الجديد بتمليك أراضى الدولة التى  يزرعها الفلاحين والمساكن والعزب التى يسكنها المواطنين فى الريف لواضعى  اليد مع إعطاء الأولوية للمستأجرين الذين طردوا من أراضيهم عام 97 بسبب  تطبيق القانون 96لـ 92 ودعم حقوقهم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لتمكينهم من  العيش الكريم ، وتوفير ودعم تكاليف ومستلزمات الإنتاج الزراعى للفلاحين  والمساواة بينهم وبين رجال الأعمال وأصحاب الشركات والتى قدمت لهم الدولة  خلال السنين الفائتة كل الإعفاءات من الضرائب وخدمات التشغيل ، ومحاكمة  المحتكرين بقطاع الزراعة سواء بالنسبة لتسويق المحاصيل أو مستلزمات الإنتاج  الزراعى والسماح للفلاحين بتشكيل جمعيات وروابط لمزارعي كل محصول للتنسيق  والدفاع عن حقوقهم ومصالحهم فى مواجهة السوق المتوحشة والفساد ، وإلزام  وزارة الرى بتوفير مياه رى كافية وعادلة لأراضى المزارعين عبر قيامها بشق  قنوات جديدة وتطهير الترع والمساقى وتجديد وصيانة المجارى المائية وأعمال  قواعد عدالة توزيع المياه بين المزارعين لحل مشكلات نقص وانقطاع المياه عن  بعض المناطق.
>  وقرر الفلاحون أن يعقدوا الاجتماع التأسيسى الاول بالنقابة المستقلة للفلاحين بمقر نقابة الصحفيين يوم الجمعة القادم .


_

http://dostor.org/society-and-people...ruary/26/37053

تحية للفلاح المصري الأصيل 
والله انا لما قريت الخبر ده الدم جري في عروقي 
عرفت اننا في مفترق طرق 
الفساد ماشي في طريق 
والخير والحق والعدل والحرية في طريق 
و إن شاء الله عمرهم ما هيختلطوا تاني
يمكن الأخبار المحزنة هيا اللي منتشرة حاليا 
بس إن شاء الله الأخبار الجميلة هتظهر وتبان قريب_ 
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أختي العزيزة اليمامة
> المفروض ماأتكلمش عن نفسي بس المشاركة بتاعتك تجبرني على كده ...
> 
> - على فكرة ناس كتير قوي بتقول عليا طيب قوي ....
> بس زوجتي بتشبهني بالهدوء قبل العاصفة ، وبتقول آه طيب جداً وحنون جداً وحساس جداً وكل حاجة حلوة ، بس ده لما يكون خالي الطيب حاضر على حد قولها ، إنما في الشر بكون أسوأ واحد في الدنيا برضه على حد قولها ، وعلى فكرة هى مشتركة معانا هنا في المنتدى وممكن أخليها تقول رأيها ولو أنها هاتبقى مهمة صعبة أني أقنعها بده ...
> 
> - أقدر أقول على نفسي صريح ، وأن إللي في قلبي لازم يطلع وإلا أتعب ومأقدرش أتناقش مع حد ويوجد أمر معلق لم أحسمه لأني هأبقى مش مظبوط وردي ممكن يكون مبني على دوافع غلط ...
> 
> - بالنسبة للطفولية - مافيش راجل يقدر ينكر أن جواه طفل ...
> ...


يا مامااااااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> يا مامااااااااااااااااا


يابني أبعد عني يابني طريقي وحش
طريقي مافيهوش كورنيش 
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *للحظةِ الضعفِ هذه يقول لكِ دراجون هدي نفسك
> وتقول لكِ سندريلا بوعي وقوةِ الشباب مش قلنا هنستحمل .. إجمدي
> وتقول لكِ ندى القوية مصر باقية وأقوى من أي مؤامرات 
> أما أنا فأقول للحظةِ ضعفكِ هذه مع السلامة وسلمي على الطلاينة* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *
سامحنى..
وآسفة حتى على نفسى..*

----------


## اليمامة

> قلنا يا جماعة طالما هنضغط هيحصل تغيير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اهو راح فى الكازوزة
> 
> ...


ماتتصورش يا هيثم..الخبر دا أسعدنى أد ايه
معنى كدا يا هيثم ان العيون مفتوحة..والقرار بيتاخد سريع وبيتنفذ
يعنى الناس بتحاول تثبت حسن نيتها واحنا فى الحالة دى لازم نديهم الثقة..
ونحترم رجال الشرطة ونتعامل معاهم باحترام وبهيبة وبالقانون
ومانسكتش على الخطأ ونبادر بالإبلاغ والتصرف..
وخاصةانه من غير الموضوعى اننا نعاملهم بالتعسف دا وبالرغبة الإنتقامية دى..
ومن غير العدل اننا نحكم عليهم جميعا وفيهم ناس ضحوا بحياتهم علشان البلد
جميل جدا يا هيثم
وأنا بشكرك أوى على الخبر الرائع
وحاسة كدا ان انت والبت مصراوية اللى وديتوا الراجل فى داهية...هههههههه
مساء الخير
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> قلنا يا جماعة طالما هنضغط هيحصل تغيير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اهو راح فى الكازوزة
> 
> ...



هييييييييييه 
اخيرا اخيرا احنا اللي بقينا نودي المفتريين ورا الشمس  :Girl (13):

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ماتتصورش يا هيثم..الخبر دا أسعدنى أد ايه
> معنى كدا يا هيثم ان العيون مفتوحة..والقرار بيتاخد سريع وبيتنفذ
> يعنى الناس بتحاول تثبت حسن نيتها واحنا فى الحالة دى لازم نديهم الثقة..
> ونحترم رجال الشرطة ونتعامل معاهم باحترام وبهيبة وبالقانون
> ومانسكتش على الخطأ ونبادر بالإبلاغ والتصرف..
> وخاصةانه من غير الموضوعى اننا نعاملهم بالتعسف دا وبالرغبة الإنتقامية دى..
> ومن غير العدل اننا نحكم عليهم جميعا وفيهم ناس ضحوا بحياتهم علشان البلد
> جميل جدا يا هيثم
> وأنا بشكرك أوى على الخبر الرائع
> ...


برأيي أن هذا القرار سياسي وليس كعقاب ، ولتوضيح سياسة وزارة الداخلية الجديدة وسد الهوة التي حدثت بين الشعب والشرطة ، وأتوقع أنه سيذهب لمنصب مماثل تماماً ، ولم يعرف أحد إلى أين تم نقله ، والتحقيق مع لن يفضي لشيئ وسيثبت برائته ولن يتم نشر شيئ عن ذلك ...

بس بشرة خير
ده مجرد رأي وتحليل ياجماعة ومش القصد أزعلكم .
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هييييييييييه 
> اخيرا اخيرا احنا اللي بقينا نودي المفتريين ورا الشمس


أهو الكلام والأفكار إللي زى كده هيا إللي خطيرة ومش بشرة خير أبداً ... :xmas 13:

----------


## اليمامة

> أختي العزيزة اليمامة
> المفروض ماأتكلمش عن نفسي بس المشاركة بتاعتك تجبرني على كده ...
> 
> - على فكرة ناس كتير قوي بتقول عليا طيب قوي ....
> بس زوجتي بتشبهني بالهدوء قبل العاصفة ، وبتقول آه طيب جداً وحنون جداً وحساس جداً وكل حاجة حلوة ، بس ده لما يكون خالي الطيب حاضر على حد قولها ، إنما في الشر بكون أسوأ واحد في الدنيا برضه على حد قولها ، وعلى فكرة هى مشتركة معانا هنا في المنتدى وممكن أخليها تقول رأيها ولو أنها هاتبقى مهمة صعبة أني أقنعها بده ...
> 
> - أقدر أقول على نفسي صريح ، وأن إللي في قلبي لازم يطلع وإلا أتعب ومأقدرش أتناقش مع حد ويوجد أمر معلق لم أحسمه لأني هأبقى مش مظبوط وردي ممكن يكون مبني على دوافع غلط ...
> 
> - بالنسبة للطفولية - مافيش راجل يقدر ينكر أن جواه طفل ...
> ...


مساء الخير يا أستاذ ابراهيم
أنا بشكرك على التواصل الإنسانى وبعتبر المداخلة دى موش برا الموضوع..وإنما فى عمقه..وجه الوقت اللى نفهم فيه بعض كويس ونتكاتف ونشعر ببعضنا البعض..لولا هذا الشعور المتوحد يا أستاذ ابراهيم ما كان ما حدث من تغييرات نحكم عليها جميعا بأنها غيرت فى تاريخ مصر..ولن يكون دون الوحدة والتآخى واحترام كل منا للآخر..وما هذا المنتدى سوى وحدة مصغرة للمجتمع نتعلم فيه وننطلق بعد ذلك فى مجتمعاتنا نمارسها وتمارسنا وتنعكس فيها تصرفاتنا فنؤثر ونتأثر وهكذا يا سيدى يتم التعلم الخبراتى..الحياتى..المؤثر جدا..
أنا أقدرك وأحترمك وأجلك..وأنتم جميعا..ولطالما تعلمت منك..وأنا أؤمن بضرورة وجود فواصل أحيانا ووجود جدية وقوة يستلزمها الحوار ومجرى النقاش ..ولا أهوى فى كل الأحوال الحيادية والمصطلحات التى تتسم بالهلامية ..وأرى فى حضرتك الرجل المسلم العربى صاحب المبدأ وقوة الشكيمة والإستماتة فى الحق..
نعم كلنا فى أوقات كثيرة قد يصيبنا " الخال "..ههههه..على رأيى زوجتك الكريمة..ولكننا لسنا جميعا على مستوى التحمل والأناة والتسامح..أعرف أنك تتفهم هذا جيدا..وأدرك تماما الفروق التقديرية التى توجد بيننا على الإختلاف ..والخبرة..
لا أحب أن أطيل هنا وأن أضخم من الأمر حتى لا يفهم الآخرون أننى أشخصن الموقف..وخاصة أننى أعرف أنك تحسن فهمى وتقدر المواقف..
المزيد من الصبر..المزيد من الهدوء..المزيد من رحابة الصدر..توصيفات عادية نحتاجها جميعنا وأحيانا ننساها أو تأخذنا المواقف دونها ..فلعلنا نذكر بعضنا بها الآن..فرصة لا بأس بها فى ظل ما تمر به مصر من أحداث ومن أفكار تشكيكية وتخوينية ..فى ظل الوضع الإستنتاجى الراهن..وحقا..لم أر فى مداخلاتك بشكل عميق وبالتأمل سوى طيبة نفس..واحساس كبير عاطفى طيب..واخلاص ...نحتاج جميعنا أن نقيم للإختلاف وزنا طبيعيا جدا..ولنحاول أن لا نستجب للإنفعال فى لحظتها..وهأنت ترى أننى كنت منفعلة جدا اليوم وقد تحملتنى ..وهذا مثال على أننا كلنا هذا الرجل..
أنا شخصيا أعترف اعترافا أكيدا أننى لا أتمسك غالبا بأى رأى بخلاف المسلمات واليقينيات..وأقول ..وأدافع ربما..ولكن أعترف أن وجهة نظرى برمتها قد تكون خاطئة..قد أكون مخطئة..أنا غير متأكدة من أى شىء يتعلق بحقيقة معينة..فهل هنا أجد فاعلين فيما يتعلق بالحقيقة !!!
بالطبع أنت كمن يتصور فى نفسه أنه فى أعلى مراتب الوطنية..وربما يزيد..لا أحد يملك أن يزايد على إخلاص ووطنية أحد تجاه بلده ووطنه..وكل يعبر عن حبه ومخاوفه بطريقته..دون تسفييه..دون تشويه..دون تقليل..أليس كذلك !
نحتاج لأن نكون فقط أكثر تسامحا..
ما دفعنى للكتابة صراحة هكذا هو أننى مهما كانت درجة اختلافى معك هذا لن يهز من مكانتك ولو صورتك..هذا مبدأ عام..أحاول وأربى نفسى على ذلك..وهذا ممكن جدا بالمران بالنسبة لنا جميعا..
لذا فمسألة الوطنية والإخلاص للبلد هذا..أمر مفروغ منه بالنسبة لنا جميعا..
كان من الممكن أن أكتب مثل هذا الكلام على الخاص وأرجو ألا تعتبر فى ذلك أى شىء معيب..فنحن جميعنا أخوة وأسرة واحدة..إنما عنيت بصراحتى أن أشير إلى أن ما يحدث بدون وعى منا..هكذا..هى ممارسة الديمقراطية الحقيقية وليس الشعاراتية..بوعى شديد ستجدنا نفعل ذلك فى هذا الموضوع..وهذا خير كثير يا سيدى..لك ولى وللجميع..فالننتبه جميعا إلى تلك الممارسة ونتعلم ونعى ونطبق..
لو على مداخلتك الإنسانية هذه..لدى كلام كثير..ربما يتطلب موضوع مستقل يعتبر روحانى ونفسى وأخوى..وإنسانى فى المقام الأول..ولذا سأكتفى بذلك مؤكدة على اهتمامى بكلامك وتفهمه..كما أحب أن أرحب بالسيدة زوجتك وشىء أسعدنى أنها معنا فى المنتدى..أرجو أن تبلغها تحياتى وأن يجمع الله بينكم فى الخير دائما ويصلح ذات بينكم ويهديكم سواء السبيل..
تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> برأيي أن هذا القرار سياسي وليس كعقاب ، ولتوضيح سياسة وزارة الداخلية الجديدة وسد الهوة التي حدثت بين الشعب والشرطة ، وأتوقع أنه سيذهب لمنصب مماثل تماماً ، ولم يعرف أحد إلى أين تم نقله ، والتحقيق مع لن يفضي لشيئ وسيثبت برائته ولن يتم نشر شيئ عن ذلك ...
> 
> بس بشرة خير
> ده مجرد رأي وتحليل ياجماعة ومش القصد أزعلكم .


حتى لو كان كدا يا أستاذ ابراهيم..أنا بعتبرها خطوة جيدة..دى عملية إعادة الثقة ويعتبر أمر محمود من ناحيتهم..ودول مننا..موش هاننفصل عنهم..
أنا بعتقد كمان ان النقل نفسه هو جزاء..وخاصة لو كان من نفس البلد..النقل والإبعاد بيعتبر جزاء من وجهة نظرى
مفيش زعل ولا حاجة..دا رأيك..
دمت طيبا..

----------


## the_chemist

> طبعا في رجال شرطة محترمين جدا يا ندى
> والدليل الفيديو نفسه ..لو لاحظتي هتلاقي التصوير واضح تماما يعني اللي مصور مش مستخبي ورا حاجة 
> ده معناه _على ما أظن_ ان اللي مصور وناشر حد من جوة الشرطة ورافض اللي بيحصل 
> ودي خطوة رائعة ..ان الناس داخل الشرطة بدأت متسكتش على الفساد ايا ما كانت رتبته 
> بس ربنا يعدي اللي بيحصل ده على خير والناس تفوق وتتخلص من النوازع الإنتقامية اللي كانت بسبب الشرطة كمان للأسف ..


وليه متقوليش أنه بقصد

يعنى محاولة لتخويف الناس وتهديدهم وفاكر أن ده لسه الناس زى زمان بتخاف وتكش من دا الوِش

أنا سمعت الكلام لسه مش شوفت الفيديو لكن ناس شافتوا ع الجزيرة بصراحة وقاحة ناس مجرمة بطبعها

وعلشان كده فيه إقتراح من إنسان عاقل يقول:

كل من هو فوق رتبة عقيد يجب أن يُحال للتقاعد الفورى ويتم تخريج دفعتين من كلية الشرطة وهم الفرقة الرابعة والثالثة مع منحهم دورات تأهيلية سريعة "مهما كده كده نسبة النجاح 99.9% بلا وجع قلب" للعمل في جهاز الشرطة

أعتقده إقتراح مناسب

----------


## اليمامة

> _مساء الحرية يا ناس
> مساء الخير يا ندى _طرطأي عنيكي واقري الخبر ده_ _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> http://dostor.org/society-and-people...ruary/26/37053
> 
> تحية للفلاح المصري الأصيل 
> ...


كويس أوى يا سارة الحراك الفكرى نفسه
والإلمام بمجريات الشأن السياسى وما يحدث فى مصر من جانب الفلاح المصرى البسيط الواعى بالفطرة..
أعتبر هذا إنجاز جيد جدا طبعا..
أمنيتى العظيمة أن تعود الزراعة المصرية لعدها وأن يعود الفلاح المصثصر لكل أدواته ولأرضه ومزروعاته..وأن يهتموا بحالة الأرض وأعنى بذلك أن تتم الزراعة على أساس علمى..وهذا أيضا ما يجرنى للتأكيد على أهمية العلم والبحث العلمى..لابد ..وهذا أمر خطير أن يتم رصد اهتمام خالص وميزانية ضخمة للبحث العلمى والإكتشاف والتجريب لأن هذا وحده كفيل بأن يرفع مصر فى فترة قصيرة إلى مرتبة عالية ويخلصنا من مشكلات خطيرة فى وقت قياسى إذا ما تم ادارتها على نحو علمى..
الزراعة..كم هى حرفة طيبة..وأساسية..
مصر كانت البلد الزراعى الأول..ولها حضارة متجذرة فى هذا الصدد..وعلى الزراعة ..والأراضى الزراعية قامت الحضارة المصرية على ضفاف النيل والتى كانت تحتضن المزروعات وتطيب لها أن تتقدم وتترعرع فى رطوبتها وخيراتها الوفيرة وأمانها المعيشى..
أتمنى أن يعود القمح المصرى..والغلال المصرية..والقطن المصرى..
وأتعشم خيرا فى صحوة الفلاحين ان شاء الله
وأستبشر بقيادة الجيش الذى يتفهم مطالب الناس ويديرها بعناية وتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> كويس أوى يا سارة الحراك الفكرى نفسه
> والإلمام بمجريات الشأن السياسى وما يحدث فى مصر من جانب الفلاح المصرى البسيط الواعى بالفطرة..
> أعتبر هذا إنجاز جيد جدا طبعا..
> أمنيتى العظيمة أن تعود الزراعة المصرية لعدها وأن يعود الفلاح المصثصر لكل أدواته ولأرضه ومزروعاته..وأن يهتموا بحالة الأرض وأعنى بذلك أن تتم الزراعة على أساس علمى..وهذا أيضا ما يجرنى للتأكيد على أهمية العلم والبحث العلمى..لابد ..وهذا أمر خطير أن يتم رصد اهتمام خالص وميزانية ضخمة للبحث العلمى والإكتشاف والتجريب لأن هذا وحده كفيل بأن يرفع مصر فى فترة قصيرة إلى مرتبة عالية ويخلصنا من مشكلات خطيرة فى وقت قياسى إذا ما تم ادارتها على نحو علمى..
> الزراعة..كم هى حرفة طيبة..وأساسية..
> مصر كانت البلد الزراعى الأول..ولها حضارة متجذرة فى هذا الصدد..وعلى الزراعة ..والأراضى الزراعية قامت الحضارة المصرية على ضفاف النيل والتى كانت تحتضن المزروعات وتطيب لها أن تتقدم وتترعرع فى رطوبتها وخيراتها الوفيرة وأمانها المعيشى..
> أتمنى أن يعود القمح المصرى..والغلال المصرية..والقطن المصرى..
> وأتعشم خيرا فى صحوة الفلاحين ان شاء الله
> وأستبشر بقيادة الجيش الذى يتفهم مطالب الناس ويديرها بعناية وتقدير


 
ستصبح مصر أعظم البلدان الزراعية وستغزو منتجاتنا الزراعية العالم كله من جديد بشرط واحد

أن نتخلص من عقدة عبدالناصر الذى أطلق أن مصر دولة صناعية زراعية

وكأنه كان يكره كلمة مصر بلد زراعي

ولا أفهم السبب في هذه الكراهية

شكراً

----------


## اليمامة

> ستصبح مصر أعظم البلدان الزراعية وستغزو منتجاتنا الزراعية العالم كله من جديد بشرط واحد
> 
> أن نتخلص من عقدة عبدالناصر الذى أطلق أن مصر دولة صناعية زراعية
> 
> وكأنه كان يكره كلمة مصر بلد زراعي
> 
> ولا أفهم السبب في هذه الكراهية
> 
> شكراً


الحقيقة يا أبو أمنية تحفظاتى على عبد الناصر كتيرة وما يشفع له عندى هى القومية العربية وأنه كان زعيم متواضع له كاريزما..ولكنه كان واقع فى فخ البطل والزعيم القومى الوحدوى..كالعادة..ونحن وقعنا معه..
أتفق معك أن الزراعة فى عهده لما تكن على النحو المتوقع برغم أن المتفحص لعين الأمور سيجد أنه قام بإصلاح زراعى ووزع الأرض على الفلاحين..ومن وجهة نظرى الخاصة أن هذا الإسلوب هو ما أفسد الزراعة فى مصر حتى الآن وهو الخطأ الذى ارتكبه عبد الناصر..يعنى تصور حضرتك معى مثلا لو كان هناك فلاح أو حتى اقطاعى يمتلك عشرين فدان..ثم أخذها منه وجزئها عبد الناصر لقطع زراعية أصغر فى أصغر وسلمها لأيدى صغار الفلاحين ..هذا بالتأكيد مزق الرقعة الزراعية ..وكانت النتيجة أنه بدلا من أن ينتج العشرون فدان محصولا وفيرا من القمح مثلا..أصبحوا ينتجون ولا عشرة أنواع من المحاصيل المتنوعة..
هذا أخل بالمحصول والإنتاج الزراعى من ناحية وخاصة أن هناك محاصيل قومية وأساسية لاغنى عنها وكانت هى ثروة مصر الزراعية مثل القمح والقطن..يعنى اهدر المحصول القومى هذا ..وتدهور القمح على رأسهم وزراعته للآن..وأيضا بوار التربة واستهلاكها ونقص خبرة الزراع الصغار نتيجة لعدم اتباعهم اسلوب موحد فى ادارة الأرض مما ساعد على إفقارها..أضف إلى أن الأرض بعد ذلك قسمت إلى أصغر فأصغر فى التوريث وما إلى ذلك حتى انتهت وبارت نتيجة لعدم الخبرة والبيع والشراء وصعود أجيال المورثين ممن لا يمتلكون الخبرة الزراعية فيهجرون الأرض ..وكذلك البناء عليها مما قلص مساحة الأرض المنزرعة..وهكذا ضاعت الأرض الزراعية فى عهد عبد الناصر ونعانى ويلاتها الآن ..وفى النهاية قيل أنه عمل إصلاح زراعى ؟!!!
لا ضير فى الصناعة الوطنية..والحقيقة أن هذا يحسب لعبد الناصر وهى محاولة إنشاء صناعة مصرية وطنية..وهو الأمر الذى لم يفكر فيه أى رئيس مصرى غيره ..بل إن هذا فى نظرى أمر مهم جدا..ويجب أن نعمل جاهدين على تحسين وتعزيز الصناعة الوطنية وتحسين المنتج المحلى..هذا لاشك سيرفعنا جدا..ودول شرق آسيا خير مثال على ذلك..ولكن للأسف فى عصر مبارك نجده لم يهتم بزراعة ولا بصناعة..بل ولم يلتفت ولم يقرأ فى العلم والتكنولوجيا ولم يستمع لأى أحد..يعنى حقيقة كان رجل بلا أى أيديولوجية أو قومية..وحتى كسياسى لم يكن شجاعا..هذا رأيى الشخصى..سامحه الله وغفر له..
كانت السياسات سئية  علينا منذ 52 يا أبو أمنية..سياسات تدميرية حتى ولو انتهجت فى البداية طريق جيد..ولكنها بعد ذلك تحولت واهملت..رزخنا خلال أكثر من 60 عاما تحت فكر سىء جدا وانتهازى وعشوائى..دفعنا ثمنه غاليا..وهاهى حالة البلد فى حاجة للكثير ولن ينفعنا سوى العلم فقط..والمنهج العلمى الحديث لكى نبنيها جيدا..
أشكرك
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> وليه متقوليش أنه بقصد
> 
> يعنى محاولة لتخويف الناس وتهديدهم وفاكر أن ده لسه الناس زى زمان بتخاف وتكش من دا الوِش
> 
> أنا سمعت الكلام لسه مش شوفت الفيديو لكن ناس شافتوا ع الجزيرة بصراحة وقاحة ناس مجرمة بطبعها
> 
> وعلشان كده فيه إقتراح من إنسان عاقل يقول:
> 
> كل من هو فوق رتبة عقيد يجب أن يُحال للتقاعد الفورى ويتم تخريج دفعتين من كلية الشرطة وهم الفرقة الرابعة والثالثة مع منحهم دورات تأهيلية سريعة "مهما كده كده نسبة النجاح 99.9% بلا وجع قلب" للعمل في جهاز الشرطة
> ...


أعتقد أننا سنكون فى حاجة إلى الخبرات يا أبو أمنية..
لحظة..
دعنى أفهم جيدا
أنت تقصد من يحمل رتبة العقيد حاليا ؟
أليس كذلك ؟
لا أعتقد أنهم كلهم سيئون..وفى ظنى أن هذه ليست طريقة أو معيار
إنما يتم العمل عادى فى ظل القانون ومن يخطأ يردع فورا تحت نظام المحاسبية القائم..
السؤال المحير فعلا..لماذا لم تنزل الشرطة بالشكل المتوفع للآن ولم تمارس عملها
هنا مازالت أقسام الشرطة خالية ومنظرها كئيب ومدمر ولا يحوى بالأمن والأمان..
ماذا ينتظر وزير الداخلية أو فى ماذا يفكر ؟!!

----------


## اليمامة

ياترى المدارس بكرة على كل مستوى الجمهورية
واللا عندى هنا بس ؟
حد عنده خبر ؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ياترى المدارس بكرة على كل مستوى الجمهورية
> واللا عندى هنا بس ؟
> حد عنده خبر ؟


وزير التعليم ياندى قال ان كل محافظ مسؤول عن شغل المدارس او مد الاجازه على حسب حاله المحافظه الامنيه ده كان اخر كلام سمعته فممكن محافظات تبتدى وفيه محافظات ممكن تتاجل شويه لو المدارس عندكو هتبدا بكره وفيه قرار بكده يبقى خلاص بدايتها من بكره عندكو ولو حصل اى مشاكل فى المحافظه هتلاقى المحافظ قال قعدو الولاد فى بيتهم بس الداخليه قالت ان هيكون فيه عربيه امن متواجده قدام كل مدرسه علشان امن الاولاد والطلاب يعنى بتوع المدارس

----------


## اليمامة

> وزير التعليم ياندى قال ان كل محافظ مسؤول عن شغل المدارس او مد الاجازه على حسب حاله المحافظه الامنيه ده كان اخر كلام سمعته فممكن محافظات تبتدى وفيه محافظات ممكن تتاجل شويه لو المدارس عندكو هتبدا بكره وفيه قرار بكده يبقى خلاص بدايتها من بكره عندكو ولو حصل اى مشاكل فى المحافظه هتلاقى المحافظ قال قعدو الولاد فى بيتهم بس الداخليه قالت ان هيكون فيه عربيه امن متواجده قدام كل مدرسه علشان امن الاولاد والطلاب يعنى بتوع المدارس


طيب يا زيزو..
احنا بقى شغاليين من بكرا إن شاء الله
ربنا يستر..
والعجيب فى الأمر ان الطلبة بيتصلوا بيا ..تعبوا من البيوت وعايزين ينزلوا المدرسة..
بينى وبينك خايفة من الشارع شوية فى أوقات الصباح المبكر..والخروج النهارى من المدرسة والبنات
تفتكر يا زيزو الحرامية هايظبطوا نفسهم من بكرا؟
بيتهيألى أشيل أى حاجة فى شنطتى ..ان شالله حتى ازازة فليت .. ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> طيب يا زيزو..
> احنا بقى شغاليين من بكرا إن شاء الله
> ربنا يستر..
> والعجيب فى الأمر ان الطلبة بيتصلوا بيا ..تعبوا من البيوت وعايزين ينزلوا المدرسة..
> بينى وبينك خايفة من الشارع شوية فى أوقات الصباح المبكر..والخروج النهارى من المدرسة والبنات
> تفتكر يا زيزو الحرامية هايظبطوا نفسهم من بكرا؟
> بيتهيألى أشيل أى حاجة فى شنطتى ..ان شالله حتى ازازة فليت ..


ان شاء الله مافيش حاجه وقت الصبح بتكون الناس كلها فى الشارع يعنى الى رايحين اشغالهم بردو متقلقيش ان شاء الله خير 
فليت انتى هتحاربى الصراصير  :: 
ياستى لو طلع حرامى وقالك هاتى الى معاكى اديله الى معاكى وخلاص من سكات  ::  علشان هتفضحينا وسط الحرميه كده يقولو علينا ايه  ::  
متقلقيش انا بهرج يعنى اوقات الصبح والظهر والعصر والمغرب كويس يعنى مافيش حاجه والدنيا هتمشى والله موضوع الحرميه بقى ربنا هياخدهم نفر نفر المهم متركبيش ميكروباص فاضى استنى الى فيه بنى ادمين ولو معاكى عربيه متقفيش لحد يعنى لو لسه اللجان الشعبيه عندكو دوسى عليهم وامشى عادى بس اقفى لبتوع الجيش والشرطه عادى  ::  زى ولادنا  :: 
ربنا يحفظكم ويحفظ اولادك ان شاء الله من كل شر وارجعو فى النور يعنى

----------


## اليمامة

> ان شاء الله مافيش حاجه وقت الصبح بتكون الناس كلها فى الشارع يعنى الى رايحين اشغالهم بردو متقلقيش ان شاء الله خير 
> فليت انتى هتحاربى الصراصير 
> ياستى لو طلع حرامى وقالك هاتى الى معاكى اديله الى معاكى وخلاص من سكات  علشان هتفضحينا وسط الحرميه كده يقولو علينا ايه  
> متقلقيش انا بهرج يعنى اوقات الصبح والظهر والعصر والمغرب كويس يعنى مافيش حاجه والدنيا هتمشى والله موضوع الحرميه بقى ربنا هياخدهم نفر نفر المهم متركبيش ميكروباص فاضى استنى الى فيه بنى ادمين ولو معاكى عربيه متقفيش لحد يعنى لو لسه اللجان الشعبيه عندكو دوسى عليهم وامشى عادى بس اقفى لبتوع الجيش والشركه عادى  زى ولادنا 
> ربنا يحفظكم ويحفظ اولادك ان شاء الله من كل شر وارجعو فى النور يعنى


هههههههههههه :: 
أنا قلت الفليت يعنى على أساس هاعمل نفسى بطلع الفلوس وكدا من الشنطة ..فقوم ضاحكة عليه ومطلعه الفليت وفى عنيه.. :: 
شايف الذكاوة..؟!!!
بصراحة أنا بنزل ..ويعنى الناس بتكون وصلت يا زيزو والشارع هادى..بنزل جرى.. ومعايا كومة الكتب..وشنطتى واللاب توب أحيانا على كتفى..
كان معايا عربية..وراحت لحالها...ربنا أنقذها منى..
حاليا باخد تاكسى مخصوص الصبح..علشان ببقى مستعجلة ويدوب أوصل على الحصة..أو على التدريب..
يبقى خلاص يا زيزو..هانزل اللاب توب على الأرض..ماعتقدش الحرامية ليهم بقى فى اللاب توب كمان..وهانزل الكتب..وهطلع الفليت.. :: ..
وبعد كدا هاشيل كل حاجة تانى وأمشى..وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال..
وأنا بقى ليا وجهة نظر فى التاكسيات اللى باخدها..بختار أقدم وأسوأ تاكسى..يعنى دا بتبقى امكانياته محدودة..حتى ممكن يكون الباب مخلوع أصلا  :: 
ودا طبعا انت فاهم..لسهولة الفتح والقفز وقت اللزوم..بدل من التانيين دول المتعصرنيين اللى بيقفلوا لوحدهم والسواق هو اللى يفتح ويقفل بمزاجه..فاهمنى انت طبعا.. :xmas 7: 
وأنا راجعه بمشى وسط الناس وبركب مواصلات عادية علشان ببقى فضيت خلاص..
أنا هاعمل اللى عليا وهامشى فى حالى..وماليش دعوة بقى لو هما اللى بدأوا..يعنى موش قادرة أقولك هاعمل ايه..هاستسلم.. :xmas 9: 
وأهم زى ولادى فعلا..خلينى أنا الكبيرة  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

انفرد  برنامج صباح دريم على قنوات الحياة الفضائية بمقابلة خاصة مع الملازم صلاح  السجينى الذى اطلق النار يوم الخميس ظهرا على سائق ميكروباص بالمعادى  الجديدة. 
 وظهر الملازم على الفراش  فى مستشفى للشرطة وهو يتأوه من آلامه وروى القصة بالتفاصيل التى جاء فيها ،  أن سائق الميكروباص وقف فى منتصف الطريق وأثناء مطالبة الضابط له بالمرور  وعدم الوقوف فى الطريق، رفض السائق وأخذ فى تحميل سيارته الميكروباص دون  مبالاة، فنشبت مشادة بينهما.  
واضاف السجينى : رفع  السائق مطواة فحاولت الدفاع عن نفسى وأطلقت رصاصة في الهواء ، ولكن السائق  قام بالإمساك بالمسدس ووجه ماسورته ناحية وجهى فانطلقت رصاصة وأصابت عنق  السائق ، ويكمل : حاولت أخذ السائق لإسعافه إلا أن الأهالي قاموا بضربى حتى فقدت الوعى . 
وعلى جانب أخر نفى شهود عيان ما قاله الضابط مؤكدين أن الضابط سب السائق بأمه واشهر سلاحه وقام باطلاق النار. 
يذكر ان بعض سائقى  الميكروباص وأهالى المجنى عليه قاموا بتنظيم مظاهرات أمام منزل اللواء اشرف  السجينى والد الضابط ، للمطالبة بالقصاص منه.



 



فيديو آخر يتحدث فيه سائق الميكروباص والضابط ووالدة الضابط من المستشفى والحكم والتوسم متروك للمشاهد .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*أسوأ خبر قابلته بصراحة*
 
*المستشار إبراهيم صالح يتولى الدفاع عن حبيب العادلى*

 تولى المستشار الدكتور إبراهيم صالح، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض الأسبق، الدفاع  رسمياً عن اللواء حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية السابق، قائلاً إن من حق  المتهم أن يكون له محام طبيعى، ومن حقه كمحام تولى وقبول أى قضية وفقاً لما  يكفله القانون والدستور.

وأضاف صالح ، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه سيتولى الدفاع عن  العادلى فى القضية الخاصة باتهام موكله بارتكاب جرائم تربح وغسيل أموال،  والتى انتهت فيها تحقيقات نيابة أمن الدولة، بالإحالة إلى محكمة الجنايات،  وأنه لم يطلع على ملف القضية بعد. 

وكانت أنباء قد ترددت عن تفاوض أسرة العادلى مع فريد الديب المحامى لتولى  الدفاع عنه، إلا أن الديب نفى ذلك، كما أوضح بيان لمرتضى منصور اعتذاره عن  قبول هذه القضية أيضاً.

 طبعاً ده مش أنا ابداً ابداً أبداً ثم أني مش مستشار  :xmas 2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هههههههههههه
> أنا قلت الفليت يعنى على أساس هاعمل نفسى بطلع الفلوس وكدا من الشنطة ..فقوم ضاحكة عليه ومطلعه الفليت وفى عنيه..
> شايف الذكاوة..؟!!!
> بصراحة أنا بنزل ..ويعنى الناس بتكون وصلت يا زيزو والشارع هادى..بنزل جرى.. ومعايا كومة الكتب..وشنطتى واللاب توب أحيانا على كتفى..
> كان معايا عربية..وراحت لحالها...ربنا أنقذها منى..
> حاليا باخد تاكسى مخصوص الصبح..علشان ببقى مستعجلة ويدوب أوصل على الحصة..أو على التدريب..
> يبقى خلاص يا زيزو..هانزل اللاب توب على الأرض..ماعتقدش الحرامية ليهم بقى فى اللاب توب كمان..وهانزل الكتب..وهطلع الفليت....
> وبعد كدا هاشيل كل حاجة تانى وأمشى..وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال..
> وأنا بقى ليا وجهة نظر فى التاكسيات اللى باخدها..بختار أقدم وأسوأ تاكسى..يعنى دا بتبقى امكانياته محدودة..حتى ممكن يكون الباب مخلوع أصلا 
> ...


 هههههههههههههه 
عقبال مايكون عندك عربيه احسن من الى ماتت دى ان شاء الله  :: 
بس انا عاجبنى النظره الاجراميه دى عامه والله متقلقيش ماهو يعنى اكيد انتى بتنزلى وفيه بنى ادمين بردو يعنى حتى لو بيجرو فى اى حته حواليكو كده يعنى ونظرتك فى التاكسى كويسه بردو نقى واحد يكون كبير فى السن بحيث اننا نكون ضامنين انه عنده كل الامراض المزمنه ولو طلع حرامى تعرفى تضربيه براحتك وتاخديه اسير كمان وممكن لو فيه نظره شك فيه تنقلى نفسك وراه بحيث لو دخل فى اى شارع غير المعتاد بحزام الشنطه تلفيه على رقبته وتربطيه فى الكرسى وتعذبيه كمان  ::  وتاخديه المدرسه علشان الاولاد يلعبو بيه  :: 
ربنا معاكى ولازم كل يوم ترجعى اسره اتنين تلاته كده يعنى ولا حاجه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

تعالو بقي نشوف ..ايه اللي انجزه المستشار طارق البشري النهارضه رئيس لجنه تعديل الدستور 
بصراحه المواد المعدله مبدئيا ..في منتهي الروعه ..وجميله جدا جدا الي ابعد حد 
وبوجودها ..ستطرد مركزيا كل بقايا النظام السابق طردا ساحقا ان شاء الله 

اولا : بالنسبه للماده الخاصه بترشيح رئيس للجمهوريه 
كانت الاول بتقول ..عضو من الحزب ..يباركله تلاتين عضو مجلس شعب 
ولازم العضو ده يكون عضو مؤسس في الحزب ..او في القياده العليا في هذا الحزب 
طبعا كان ناقص يقولو ..ويكون اول حرف من اسمه جمال مبارك هههههههه 
وطبعا مكنش فيه مستقلين يقدر يترشحو .. 

التعديل بقي : اصبح في طرق جديده لترشيح رئيس الجمعوريه 

الاولي ..مرشح من الحزب (اي حزب ) ويكون لهذا الحزب مقعد واحد علي الاقل في مجلس الشعب او الشوري 
الثانيه : مرشح مستقل يجمع 30 الف صوت من الشعب بواقع عدد معين في كل محافظه 
او يستغني عن الاصوات الشعبيه في مقابل ان يحصل علي تلاتين صوت بالتزكيه من مجلس الشعب 

اظن كده ..عشره علي عشره 

الماده 77 الخاصه بشروط رئيس الجمهوريه : 

طبعا هيا كانت بتقول .. من ابوين مصريين وبس 
دلوقتي بقي بتقول ايه 
من ابوين مصريين ..ومن جدين مصريين (عشان تيته جمال مكنتش مصريه ) ومن زوجه مصريه 
والا يكون له او لاولاده او لزوجته جنسيه احري غير الجنسيه المصريه 
الشرط ده ياجماعه ..اخرج الدكتور احمد زويل من الترشح لرئاسه الجمهوريه 
لان الدكتور زويل متزوج من سوريه ..

الماده 88 ..واللي كانت  بتتكلم عن الاشراف علي الانتخابات 
اتعدلت واعطت كل صلاحيات الاشراف علي الانتخابات لصالح القضاه ..بالكامل دون شراكه من اي حد 
بدءا من اعداد الجداول ...لغااااااااااااااااايه اعلان النتيجه 

الماده الخاصه بالطوارئ
اتعدلت هي الاخري بعد ان كانت سداح مداح لرئيس الجمهوريه 
دلوقتي .. لاتفرض لمده اكتر من 6 شهور ..ولا يجوز تجديدها الا باستفتاء شعبي 
خلاص ..مفيش بقي حاجه اسمها قرر السيد الرئيس فرض حاله الطوارئ ..زانتهت الي غير رجعه 

الماده الخاصه بالطعون الانتخابيه 
يبقي عضو مجلس الشعب رايح بالتزوير ..ويقولو محدش له دعوه ..المجلس سيد قراره 
انتهت 
الان من يقرر استمرار العضو في البرلمان من عدمه ..هي المحكمه الدستوريه العليا 


الماده الخاصه بقانون الارهاب ..واللي كنت مسميها انا دعاره دستوريه 


تم الغاؤها 

اصلها ماينفعش تتعدل ..تم الغائها تماما من الدستور 



بجد بجد ..لو لم نستفد من الثوره الا هذا ..فهو والله يكفي 
اصبح السدتور الان ..بحق دستور دوله محترمه 
وان شاء الله مازال باقي المواد في القريب العاجل بعد الانتخابات الترشيعيه والبرلمانيه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

استمرارا  لنجاح الثوره وتغير هذه البلد العظيم الي الوضع الامثل لها والذي تستحقه 

طبعا كان الفضاء في مصر قضاء مهلهل ..مخترق ..منتزع منه صلاحياته ..ويضحكو علي الجميع ويقولولنا القضاء مستقل 
بالرغم من ان وزير العدل ..كان هو وجه النظام القبيح المطل علي القضاء ..وجاسوس النظام علي شئون القضاه ...
وماليه القضاه كانت تابعه لوزاره الماليه .. 

ده طبعا كان وضع مسخره ..بمعني الكلمه 

بعد الثوره واثناء اعتصام الاعلاميين لانهم لايريدون وجود وزير للاعلام كسابقه اولي في تاريخهم 
حزنت لموقف القضاه ..وقلت الاول بهم ان يعلنو تمردهم علي وجود وزير للعدل 
واذا لم يتحقق مطلبهم الذي ينادي به كل الشعب باستقلا القضاء ,,فلن يتحقق ذلك لهم ابدا .. 
بصراحه اكتر .. . اخجلني موقفهم السلبي ... 

لكن اليوم (الحمد لله ) اعلنو انهم ليسو بحاجه الي وزير للعدل ..وان تنقل كل صلاحيه وزير العدل المطلقه 
الي مجلس القضاء الاعلي .. وانهم بحاجه اي استقلال تام بعيدا عن اعين النظام ..بماليه مستقله ..
وسيعرض طلبهم اليوم ان شاء الله علي المجلس الاعلي للقوات المسلحه ... 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
استقلال القضاء ده حلم ..
حلم حلمه 80 مليون مصري واهو ان شاء الله في طريقه للتحقق 
طبعا كلمه قضاء مستقل معناها ..ان طريق الاصلاح تحقق منه تقريبا 60 او 70 % 
لان القضاء الان بهذه الطريقه اصبح حصنا امنا للجميع 
مفيش بقي حاجه اسمها ..الواد ده احبسوه عشان سعاده البيه الفلاني ..او العلاني 
كله امام القتضي سواسيه .. 
رئيس الجمهوريه ..زي غقير رئيس الجمهوريه 
لهما نفس الحقوق ..والقاضي لايهمه هذا من ذاك 

الله اكبر يامصريين 


ارفع راسك فووووووووق انت مصري

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> تعالو بقي نشوف ..ايه اللي انجزه المستشار طارق البشري النهارضه رئيس لجنه تعديل الدستور 
> بصراحه المواد المعدله مبدئيا ..في منتهي الروعه ..وجميله جدا جدا الي ابعد حد 
> وبوجودها ..ستطرد مركزيا كل بقايا النظام السابق طردا ساحقا ان شاء الله 
> 
> اولا : بالنسبه للماده الخاصه بترشيح رئيس للجمهوريه 
> كانت الاول بتقول ..عضو من الحزب ..يباركله تلاتين عضو مجلس شعب 
> ولازم العضو ده يكون عضو مؤسس في الحزب ..او في القياده العليا في هذا الحزب 
> طبعا كان ناقص يقولو ..ويكون اول حرف من اسمه جمال مبارك هههههههه 
> وطبعا مكنش فيه مستقلين يقدر يترشحو .. 
> ...


الله يسامحك يااحمد يابن اختي ..
فتشت اسرار اللجنه 

 :xmas 39:  :xmas 39:  :xmas 39:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_
من حلقة العاشرة مساءا اليوم..

استقالة محمود سعد من التليفزيون المصري بسبب محاولة إرغامه على إجراء حوار مع السيد أحمد شفيق _على حد قول محمود سعد_
_



_"بتهبب إيه يا تامر يا أمين في شرم الشيخ ؟"_

_رد الفريق أحمد شفيق على مكالمة محمود سعد في العاشرة مساءاً..!_





_رد التليفزيون المصري .._

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> %^%% نتةةغةغو09مهخهزك874ثص


فعلا ..فعلا 
التعديلات الدستورية واضحة و صريحة زي ما انتوا شايفين  :Girl (13):

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_أحلى حاجة 
الراجل اللي ورااااااااااه_ 

 :xmas 15:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> فعلا ..فعلا 
> التعديلات الدستورية واضحة و صريحة زي ما انتوا شايفين


 تعديلات سرية يا حاجة ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تعديلات سرية يا حاجة


لا يا شاطر مفيش حاجة بتستخبى عليا  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

واضح :: 

على العموم 

مبروك  الغوا حرس الجامعة فى جامعة القاهرة 

عقبالنا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> واضح
> 
> على العموم 
> 
> مبروك  الغوا حرس الجامعة فى جامعة القاهرة 
> 
> عقبالنا


متقلقش ..هنبقى نوصي عليكوا  ::p:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> _
> من حلقة العاشرة مساءا اليوم..
> 
> استقالة محمود سعد من التليفزيون المصري بسبب محاولة إرغامه على إجراء حوار مع السيد أحمد شفيق _على حد قول محمود سعد_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _"بتهبب إيه يا تامر يا أمين في شرم الشيخ ؟"_
> ...


إللي قدرت أفهمه من الفيديوهات دي أن محمود سعد *أفاق ومنافق ووصولي* ..
حاجة تانية بصوا في منظر محمود سعد كويس وأبقوا أحكموا والموضوع ده مذكور في القرآن "التوسم"
وكل واحد وعلامه بقى ...

عموماً الدنيا قصيرة والله وماتستاهلش القرف ده

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*أهالى «المظلات» يستغيثون من «البلطجية».. ومدير أمن القاهرة يرد: حقوق الإنسان والحرية التى تريدونها تمنع ملاحقتهم*

  يعيش أهالى منطقة المظلات بالقاهرة حالة رعب من البلطجية، فلا توجد هناك  شرطة فى الشوارع ولا قوات من الجيش لحمايتهم. وتسبب هذا الفراغ الأمنى فى  انتشار البلطجية، وأعمال النهب، والسطو، والتحرش. «أم عمرو»، سيدة من سكان  المنطقة، تبيع الشاى للمارة، وهى مسؤولة عن رعاية أيتامها. تحكى أم عمرو  لـ«المصرى اليوم» عن حالة الرعب التى تسيطر عليها بسبب البلطجية، وتروى،  بألم واضح، كيف رأت عم محمد، زميلها «السريح» بعدة لتلميع الأحذية، أثناء  ذهابها إلى عملها فى حوالى الخامسة فجرا، ملقى على الأرض محاطاً ببركة من  الدماء، إثر ضربة شديدة على رأسه. التقطت «أم عمرو» أنفاسها، ومرت مسرعة على تفاصيل الذهاب بـ«عم محمد»  لأقرب مستشفى بمساعدة أحد المارة، ثم انفجرت فى البكاء وهى تقول إنها تخاف  على أبنائها من هذا المصير. محسن محمد درويش، سائق ميكروباص، يروى فصلاً  جديداً من معاناة أهل المظلات، حيث يسيطر «البلطجية» على الموقف، بحسب  محسن، ويفرضون «إتاوة» على كل سيارة تخرج من الموقف.
 يقول محسن، «أنا كل خوفى على العربية فبديهم اللى فيه النصيب عشان أتقى  شرهم»، ويضيف: «أنا سواق وبشوف كل المناطق، مصر الجديدة، ومدينة نصر،  والزمالك، كلهم الجيش بيحميهم، لكن عندنا فى المناطق الشعبية مفيش».
 «المصرى اليوم» نقلت مشاكل أهالى منطقة المظلات، إلى اللواء محمد طلبة،  مدير أمن القاهرة، فكان تعليقه: «لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلق على أى مواطن صفة  بلطجى، أو أتعامل معه على هذا الأساس، طبقاً لحقوق الأنسان، والعصر الجديد  الذى تريدونه، إلا بعد أن يمثل أمام النيابة العامة، وتثبت إدانته». وتساءل  «طلبة» ساخراً: «مش هى دى الحرية التى تريدونها؟!». وتعليقاً على قضية «عم  محمد» التى لم يحقق فيها حتى الآن، قال مدير الأمن: «إن شاء الله هبعت حد  دلوقتى عشان يشوفها».

المصدر : المصري اليوم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *أهالى «المظلات» يستغيثون من «البلطجية».. ومدير أمن القاهرة يرد: حقوق الإنسان والحرية التى تريدونها تمنع ملاحقتهم*
> 
>   يعيش أهالى منطقة المظلات بالقاهرة حالة رعب من البلطجية، فلا توجد هناك  شرطة فى الشوارع ولا قوات من الجيش لحمايتهم. وتسبب هذا الفراغ الأمنى فى  انتشار البلطجية، وأعمال النهب، والسطو، والتحرش. «أم عمرو»، سيدة من سكان  المنطقة، تبيع الشاى للمارة، وهى مسؤولة عن رعاية أيتامها. تحكى أم عمرو  لـ«المصرى اليوم» عن حالة الرعب التى تسيطر عليها بسبب البلطجية، وتروى،  بألم واضح، كيف رأت عم محمد، زميلها «السريح» بعدة لتلميع الأحذية، أثناء  ذهابها إلى عملها فى حوالى الخامسة فجرا، ملقى على الأرض محاطاً ببركة من  الدماء، إثر ضربة شديدة على رأسه. التقطت «أم عمرو» أنفاسها، ومرت مسرعة على تفاصيل الذهاب بـ«عم محمد»  لأقرب مستشفى بمساعدة أحد المارة، ثم انفجرت فى البكاء وهى تقول إنها تخاف  على أبنائها من هذا المصير. محسن محمد درويش، سائق ميكروباص، يروى فصلاً  جديداً من معاناة أهل المظلات، حيث يسيطر «البلطجية» على الموقف، بحسب  محسن، ويفرضون «إتاوة» على كل سيارة تخرج من الموقف.
>  يقول محسن، «أنا كل خوفى على العربية فبديهم اللى فيه النصيب عشان أتقى  شرهم»، ويضيف: «أنا سواق وبشوف كل المناطق، مصر الجديدة، ومدينة نصر،  والزمالك، كلهم الجيش بيحميهم، لكن عندنا فى المناطق الشعبية مفيش».
>  «المصرى اليوم» نقلت مشاكل أهالى منطقة المظلات، إلى اللواء محمد طلبة،  مدير أمن القاهرة، فكان تعليقه: «لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلق على أى مواطن صفة  بلطجى، أو أتعامل معه على هذا الأساس، طبقاً لحقوق الأنسان، والعصر الجديد  الذى تريدونه، إلا بعد أن يمثل أمام النيابة العامة، وتثبت إدانته». وتساءل  «طلبة» ساخراً: «مش هى دى الحرية التى تريدونها؟!». وتعليقاً على قضية «عم  محمد» التى لم يحقق فيها حتى الآن، قال مدير الأمن: «إن شاء الله هبعت حد  دلوقتى عشان يشوفها».
> 
> المصدر : المصري اليوم


السيد اللواء محمد طلبة 
البلد هتنضف من معدومي الضمير امثالك إن شاء الله 
تحياتي  :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> «لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلق على أى مواطن صفة  بلطجى، أو أتعامل معه على هذا  الأساس، طبقاً لحقوق الأنسان، والعصر الجديد  الذى تريدونه، إلا بعد أن  يمثل أمام النيابة العامة، وتثبت إدانته». وتساءل  «طلبة» ساخراً: «مش هى  دى الحرية التى تريدونها؟!». وتعليقاً على قضية «عم  محمد» التى لم يحقق  فيها حتى الآن، قال مدير الأمن: «إن شاء الله هبعت حد  دلوقتى عشان  يشوفها».


*
ايه المنطق المتخلف المتعجرف دا

يعنى هو يا قلة ادب يا الناس والامن يضيع؟

منطق شخصيات قذرة لا تقدر آدمية الانسان واحنا مش منتظرين حاجة تانية على فكرة  والخايب اللى ما يعرفش يمشى شغله يشوفله شغلة تانية بدل ما كل يوم يثبت انه فرخة بتكاكى

واضح ان كل رجال الداخلية المفروض ما يدخلوش كلية شرطة















المفروض يرورحو مزرعة فراخ*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *
> ايه المنطق المتخلف المتعجرف دا
> 
> يعنى هو يا قلة ادب يا الناس والامن يضيع؟
> 
> منطق شخصيات قذرة لا تقدر آدمية الانسان واحنا مش منتظرين حاجة تانية على فكرة  والخايب اللى ما يعرفش يمشى شغله يشوفله شغلة تانية بدل ما كل يوم يثبت انه فرخة بتكاكى
> 
> واضح ان كل رجال الداخلية المفروض ما يدخلوش كلية شرطة
> المفروض يرورحو مزرعة فراخ*


**

أصلاً مافيش بلطجة .... 
ده كلام جرايد بيخوفوا بيه الناس والأمن مستتب**

----------


## سوما

> [/CENTER]
> «المصرى اليوم» نقلت مشاكل أهالى منطقة المظلات، إلى اللواء محمد طلبة،  مدير أمن القاهرة، فكان تعليقه: «لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلق على أى مواطن صفة  بلطجى، أو أتعامل معه على هذا الأساس، طبقاً لحقوق الأنسان، والعصر الجديد  الذى تريدونه، إلا بعد أن يمثل أمام النيابة العامة، وتثبت إدانته». وتساءل  «طلبة» ساخراً: «مش هى دى الحرية التى تريدونها؟!». وتعليقاً على قضية «عم  محمد» التى لم يحقق فيها حتى الآن، قال مدير الأمن: «إن شاء الله هبعت حد  دلوقتى عشان يشوفها».
> 
> المصدر : المصري اليوم


لو ده كلام راجل مسئول كمدير أمن العاصمة المصرية ,, والمفروض انه متعلم وفاهم ,,, يبقى محدش لسه فاهم حاجة ويسقط يسقط يسقط كل النظام الحاكم ............................. وتسقط كل الأنظمة الغبية اللى بيديرها رجال أغبياء وجهلة..!!
مين قال ان دى الحرية اللى بنتكلم عليها ؟؟!! بلاش بقا استخفاف بالعقول ... !!
يا سيادة مدير الأمن أوكد لحضرتك أنك لم تعرف يوماً معنى كلمة حرية ..... معنى أن يحيا الإنسان حر ف وطن حر ...!!!
حقيقي السخرية كلها لكلام حضرتك لأنى اعتقد ان معنى الحرية عند حضرتك هى الفوضى ,, ولكن الحرية بعيدة كل البعد عن الفوضى ... !!
يا سيادة مدير الأمن ,,, ما هى معنى كلمة أمن ؟؟ وما هى معنى كلمة حرية ؟؟؟ وما هو وظيفة رجل الأمن والشرطى من وجهة نظرك ؟؟!!
حقيقي مش لاقية كلام يتقال ع الكلام المستفز ده ............. ياريت نفوق بجد ونفرق بين الشرعية والفوضى ..!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لو ده كلام راجل مسئول كمدير أمن العاصمة المصرية ,, والمفروض انه متعلم وفاهم ,,, يبقى محدش لسه فاهم حاجة ويسقط يسقط يسقط كل النظام الحاكم ............................. وتسقط كل الأنظمة الغبية اللى بيديرها رجال أغبياء وجهلة..!!
> مين قال ان دى الحرية اللى بنتكلم عليها ؟؟!! بلاش بقا استخفاف بالعقول ... !!
> يا سيادة مدير الأمن أوكد لحضرتك أنك لم تعرف يوماً معنى كلمة حرية ..... معنى أن يحيا الإنسان حر ف وطن حر ...!!!
> حقيقي السخرية كلها لكلام حضرتك لأنى اعتقد ان معنى الحرية عند حضرتك هى الفوضى ,, ولكن الحرية بعيدة كل البعد عن الفوضى ... !!
> يا سيادة مدير الأمن ,,, ما هى معنى كلمة أمن ؟؟ وما هى معنى كلمة حرية ؟؟؟ وما هو وظيفة رجل الأمن والشرطى من وجهة نظرك ؟؟!!
> حقيقي مش لاقية كلام يتقال ع الكلام المستفز ده ............. ياريت نفوق بجد ونفرق بين الشرعية والفوضى ..!!


اخب اضيف سؤال يا سوما ..
يا سيادة مدير الأمن ..
ما معنى كلمة رجولة ؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ولا حسني ولا نظامه .. ولا حسني ولا أعوانه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> لو ده كلام راجل مسئول كمدير أمن العاصمة المصرية ,, والمفروض انه متعلم وفاهم ,,, يبقى محدش لسه فاهم حاجة ويسقط يسقط يسقط كل النظام الحاكم ............................. وتسقط كل الأنظمة الغبية اللى بيديرها رجال أغبياء وجهلة..!!
> مين قال ان دى الحرية اللى بنتكلم عليها ؟؟!! بلاش بقا استخفاف بالعقول ... !!
> يا سيادة مدير الأمن أوكد لحضرتك أنك لم تعرف يوماً معنى كلمة حرية ..... معنى أن يحيا الإنسان حر ف وطن حر ...!!!
> حقيقي السخرية كلها لكلام حضرتك لأنى اعتقد ان معنى الحرية عند حضرتك هى الفوضى ,, ولكن الحرية بعيدة كل البعد عن الفوضى ... !!
> يا سيادة مدير الأمن ,,, ما هى معنى كلمة أمن ؟؟ وما هى معنى كلمة حرية ؟؟؟ وما هو وظيفة رجل الأمن والشرطى من وجهة نظرك ؟؟!!
> حقيقي مش لاقية كلام يتقال ع الكلام المستفز ده ............. ياريت نفوق بجد ونفرق بين الشرعية والفوضى ..!!


في أمريكا ياأستاذة سوما بلد الحرية والديموقراطية
بيبقى الواحد من دول عامل عملة سودة (مثلاً مغتصب ولا سارق ولا ناهب ولا قاتل) يتقبض عليه ومش هامه حاجة ويقعد رجل على رجل في وش الظابط ويقول مش هأتكلم إلا في وجود محامي ...
وبعدين المحامي وشطارته وحسب المركز المالي للمجرم ودفع كام ..

"المحاكمة عبارة عن صفقة في النهاية وحسب العميل قصدي المُتهم يعني" ...

وعادة بيطلع براءة ... *حرية بقى*
هو مواطن زيك بالظبط لو لم تثبت عليه تهمة ...
والمتهم بريئ حتى تثبت إدانته ...

تحياتي

----------


## R17E

شكلنا احنا كنا اعدل من امريكا في زمن حسني مبارك بس احنا شعب فقري مش واخد باله

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*Der Iran-Versteher Mohammed El Baradei*
 





Der  Aufstand in
 &#196;gypten ist seit langem geplant und die Rückkehr des  Iran-Verstehers Mohammed El Baradei erfolgt drehbuchgem&#228;&#223;. El Baradei  verbündete sich im Juni 2010 mit der islamistischen Muslimbruderschaft  und den Linken in &#196;gypten zum Sturz Mubaraks.
 
_(Von Schalk Golodkowski)_ 

Der &#246;sterreichische  „Standard“ berichtete am 9. Juni 2010:Friedensnobelpreistr&#228;ger Mohamed ElBaradei hat sich für  seine Reformkampagne in &#196;gypten die Unterstützung der offiziell  verbotenen Muslimbrüder und mehrerer linker Gruppierungen gesichert. Der  neue Hoffnungstr&#228;ger der Opposition und frühere Chef der  Internationalen Atomenergieorganisation sagte am Dienstagabend nach  einem Treffen mit Oppositionellen aus dem linken Lager in Kairo: “Nach  meinen Zusammenkünften mit Bürgern und meinen Gespr&#228;che mit den  Angeh&#246;rigen der verschiedenen politischen Gruppen bin ich mehr denn je  überzeugt, dass das &#228;gyptische Volk bereit ist für den Wandel.” Sowohl  die linken Aktivisten als auch die Muslimbrüder, mit denen er sich am  vergangenen Samstag getroffen hatte, wollen sich an einer von ihm für  die kommenden Monate geplanten Unterschriftenaktion für Reformen  beteiligen.
[...]
Dem Westen h&#228;lt ElBaradei vor, durch seine Unterstützung für autorit&#228;re  Regime im Nahen Osten den islamischen Extremismus zu f&#246;rdern.
El Baradei, der mit einer Iranerin verheiratet ist, verhandelte als  Chef der UN-Atomenergieorganisation (IAEA) fünf Jahre lang mit dem Iran,  um 2008 festzustellen, dass die Verhandlungen gescheitert seien. Jedem  Menschen von Verstand war von Beginn an klar, dass der Iran nie die  Absicht hatte, sein Atomprogramm transparent zu machen und von der  Entwicklung einer Atombombe Abstand zu nehmen. El Baradei aber tat so,  als gebe es dazu eine Chance. Man darf sicher fragen, ob er nicht  absichtlich dem Iran fünf Jahre Zeit verschafft hat, um das Atomprogramm  ungest&#246;rt weiterentwickeln zu k&#246;nnen. Im Dezember 2008 erkl&#228;rte El Baradei  das Scheitern der Gespr&#228;che – und verlangte, dass man dem Iran endlich  die Vormachtstellung in der Region geben solle, nach der er dürste:Trotz aller Gespr&#228;che und der UN-Sanktionen gegen den  Iran gebe es bisher keine Fortschritte, klagte der  Friedensnobelpreistr&#228;ger. “Wir haben uns nicht einen Zentimeter auf die  L&#246;sung des Problems hin bewegt”, sagte der 66 Jahre alte Diplomat aus  &#196;gypten. “Ich glaube, bisher ist die Politik gescheitert”. Nun setze er  auf neue internationale Verhandlungen unter der Führung der  Obama-Pr&#228;sidentschaft. “Er ist bereit, mit seinen Gegnern, Feinden, wenn  Sie wollen, eingeschlossen dem Iran und auch Nordkorea, zu sprechen”,  lobte el Baradei. Die Weigerung zu Gespr&#228;chen habe bisher die Probleme  nur noch verschlimmert. Der IAEA-Chef pl&#228;dierte für ein “gro&#223;es  Gesch&#228;ft” zwischen dem Westen und dem Iran, das Irans Rolle in der  Region anerkenne und ihm “die Macht, das Ansehen und den Einfluss” gebe,  nach dem Teheran sich sehne.
Merke: Wenn man jemandem mit Verhandlungen nicht beikommt, muss man  weiter verhandeln, darf ihn nicht mit Sanktionen erzürnen und sollte ihn  unbedingt mit einer Führungsrolle belohnen. Auf solche Weisheiten hat  die Welt gewartet. Merke weiter: Der Iran ist in den Augen von El  Baradei offenbar nicht eines jener autorit&#228;ren Regime, das der Westen  nicht unterstützen sollte.

Nun hat sich die  Muslimbruderschaft heute offiziell hinter El Baradei gestellt,  er ist ihr Kandidat. Wohin &#196;gypten driften wird, ist – wieder – jedem  mit gesundem Menschenverstand klar. Die EU hingegen überlegt noch. Mein  Rat: Lasst sie machen, was sie wollen, macht die Schotten dicht, zahlt  keinen Cent und liefert Milit&#228;rgüter nach Israel. In zwei Jahren wird  nachgeprüft, wo &#196;gypten steht und dann wird neu entschieden.
 

المقال ده هنا ياجماعة
http://www.pi-news.net/2011/01/der-i...ed-el-baradei/


مافهمتش منه حاجة غير الصورة **
وحبيت أستخدم جوجل للترجمة مافهمتش برضه


يعني الجملة إللي فهمتها أن البرادعي زوجته إيرانية ومش متأكد قوي يعني ..
يعني من جوجل :-  فوضى ، مدبرة ، مصر - علاقته بإيران ، زوجتة إيرانية وكلام كده مش راكب على بعضه 



يعني كده البرادعي  وأحمد زويل برة إنتخابات الرئاسة لو الكلام ده صح


*ممكن حد بيعرف ألماني يفهمنا بيقولوا إيه بالظبط
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ياستاذ ابراهيم ..
صباح الخيرات يافندم ..  
انا مش عارف ايه حكايه حضرتك مع ايران والشيعه والسنه والرافضه 
خليني اسال حضرتك ..مالذي يفهم من مقابله البرادعي لنجاد 
هل تدل علي انه تشيع ايضا 

وبالنسبه  لزوجه السيد البرادعي مش ايراينه 
مصريه واسمها عايده الكاشف وتعمل كمدرسه ريااض اطفال بفيينا 
حيث اقامه الدكتور البرادعي سابقا 
حين كان مدير الوكاله الدوليه .. 
وابنته تعمل محاميه بلندن ..وابنه يعمل في محطه تلفزه دوليه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> فعلا ..فعلا 
> التعديلات الدستورية واضحة و صريحة زي ما انتوا شايفين


انتي لسه شفتي تعديلات 
اتقلي بس 

البلاوي الزرقا جايه قريب

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *أهالى «المظلات» يستغيثون من «البلطجية».. ومدير أمن القاهرة يرد: حقوق الإنسان والحرية التى تريدونها تمنع ملاحقتهم*
> 
>   يعيش أهالى منطقة المظلات بالقاهرة حالة رعب من البلطجية، فلا توجد هناك  شرطة فى الشوارع ولا قوات من الجيش لحمايتهم. وتسبب هذا الفراغ الأمنى فى  انتشار البلطجية، وأعمال النهب، والسطو، والتحرش. «أم عمرو»، سيدة من سكان  المنطقة، تبيع الشاى للمارة، وهى مسؤولة عن رعاية أيتامها. تحكى أم عمرو  لـ«المصرى اليوم» عن حالة الرعب التى تسيطر عليها بسبب البلطجية، وتروى،  بألم واضح، كيف رأت عم محمد، زميلها «السريح» بعدة لتلميع الأحذية، أثناء  ذهابها إلى عملها فى حوالى الخامسة فجرا، ملقى على الأرض محاطاً ببركة من  الدماء، إثر ضربة شديدة على رأسه. التقطت «أم عمرو» أنفاسها، ومرت مسرعة على تفاصيل الذهاب بـ«عم محمد»  لأقرب مستشفى بمساعدة أحد المارة، ثم انفجرت فى البكاء وهى تقول إنها تخاف  على أبنائها من هذا المصير. محسن محمد درويش، سائق ميكروباص، يروى فصلاً  جديداً من معاناة أهل المظلات، حيث يسيطر «البلطجية» على الموقف، بحسب  محسن، ويفرضون «إتاوة» على كل سيارة تخرج من الموقف.
>  يقول محسن، «أنا كل خوفى على العربية فبديهم اللى فيه النصيب عشان أتقى  شرهم»، ويضيف: «أنا سواق وبشوف كل المناطق، مصر الجديدة، ومدينة نصر،  والزمالك، كلهم الجيش بيحميهم، لكن عندنا فى المناطق الشعبية مفيش».
>  «المصرى اليوم» نقلت مشاكل أهالى منطقة المظلات، إلى اللواء محمد طلبة،  مدير أمن القاهرة، فكان تعليقه: «لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلق على أى مواطن صفة  بلطجى، أو أتعامل معه على هذا الأساس، طبقاً لحقوق الأنسان، والعصر الجديد  الذى تريدونه، إلا بعد أن يمثل أمام النيابة العامة، وتثبت إدانته». وتساءل  «طلبة» ساخراً: «مش هى دى الحرية التى تريدونها؟!». وتعليقاً على قضية «عم  محمد» التى لم يحقق فيها حتى الآن، قال مدير الأمن: «إن شاء الله هبعت حد  دلوقتى عشان يشوفها».
> 
> المصدر : المصري اليوم




طبعا طبعا 

ماهو السيد مدير الامن ..بيردد قول سيده المخلوع ... 



اما انا واما الفوضي 

منتهي الخيانه التي تكرر من الداخليه 

مره حين انسحبو كليه من الشوراع وفتحو الطريق للبلطجيه 

ومره الان 

وكأنهم يخيرونا بين ..اما ان نقبلهم باسلوبهم القديم اللانساني في التعامل مع المواطنين 

واما ان يتركونا للبلطجه الذين صنعوهم بايديهم ..

----------


## سوما

> في أمريكا ياأستاذة سوما بلد الحرية والديموقراطية
> بيبقى الواحد من دول عامل عملة سودة (مثلاً مغتصب ولا سارق ولا ناهب ولا قاتل) يتقبض عليه ومش هامه حاجة ويقعد رجل على رجل في وش الظابط ويقول مش هأتكلم إلا في وجود محامي ...
> وبعدين المحامي وشطارته وحسب المركز المالي للمجرم ودفع كام ..
> 
> "المحاكمة عبارة عن صفقة في النهاية وحسب العميل قصدي المُتهم يعني" ...
> 
> وعادة بيطلع براءة ... *حرية بقى*
> هو مواطن زيك بالظبط لو لم تثبت عليه تهمة ...
> والمتهم بريئ حتى تثبت إدانته ...
> ...


طبعاً المتهم برئ حتى تثبت أدانته ....
حضرتك ضربت مثل بأمريكا بلد الحرية والديمقراطية ,,, كما قلت ... نعم بلد ديمقراطية ولكن من وجهة نظرى الحرية هناك غير الحرية اللى نأملها هنا ..! 
فمن حق أى إنسان عندما يتم القبض عليه يجب إلا يتكلم إلا ف وجود المحامى الخاص به ,,, حتى إن كان مجرم ,,,,, ولكن أتتفق معى أن ف بلدنا يتم أهانة كل من يقبض عليه حتى وإن شخص محترم بل ويتم أحياناً تعذيبه والضغط عليه بكل الطرق المشروعة واللا مشروعة حتى يعترف بالجريمة حتى إن كان برئ منها لمجرد ان القضية شغلت الرأى العام وتود الداخلية ف اغلاق ملف القضية باى صورة كانت ..!!
أكان يرضيك اقتحام البيوت بشكل همجى وعشوائي لمجرد القبض ع انسان سؤاء كان عضو ف جماعة دينية او انسان مسالم أو حتى مجرم ونرويع أهل البيت بشكل لا حضارى ,,, حتى بدون ما يوجد أذن تفتيش مع الضباط ..!! 
للأسف وصلنا لمرحلة كان الأغلبية بداخل أقسام الشرطة سواسية دون تفريق وتمييز بين المجرم والبلطجي والمواطن العادى المحترم ...!!
فى تلك البلد -أمريكا- يتم محاكمة كل مسئول يكشف عن فساده لا يهم من ضابط شرطة او وزير سابق او حالى أو حتى ف قصر الرئاسة .... وإن كان مجرم او سارق واخد حكم براءة مرة او مرتين او عشرات المرات ففى تلك البلد أيضاً عشرات المسئولين من تمت محاكمتهم وأدانتهم بكل شفافية وعدل .... وهنا يجب ان نقر بان كل محامى حافظ قوانين وموادها وللاسف توجد العديد من الثغرات ف مواد كثيرة بكل قانون متبع ف اى دولة وليست أمريكا أو مصر لوحدها .. فلا يمكن ان اقول ع أستغلال المحامين لثغرات القانون او زى ما حضرتك قلت شطارة , أنها حرية ,, فتلك ليست حرية يا أ. إبراهيم ..!!
فحضرتك والجميع يعام مفهوم الحرية الحقيقي ,,, المشروع ,,, الذى كان طالما حق من حقوق الإنسان ف اى زمان ومكان..!!
الحرية والضمير وجهان لعملة واحدة ....... ومن يستغل ثغرة ف القانون ليبرئ مجرم فقد باع ضميره وقتل حرية أخرين ..!
فما قالة مدير الأمن ,, يدل على جهله الشديد او استخفافه بالأمن وحماية المواطنين أو من منطق مفهوم لوى الدراع ,,, ياما تقبلوا الهمجية والبلكجية أو تقبلوا الاستبداد والأستعبداد كما كان سابقاً ,, الذى كان لا يحترم فكر الأخرين ويمنحهم الحرية المشروعة ,, هذا ما وددت أن أوضحه ولكى نفرق بين الحرية والهمجية ...!!

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ياستاذ ابراهيم ..
> صباح الخيرات يافندم ..  
> انا مش عارف ايه حكايه حضرتك مع ايران والشيعه والسنه والرافضه 
> خليني اسال حضرتك ..مالذي يفهم من مقابله البرادعي لنجاد 
> هل تدل علي انه تشيع ايضا 
> 
> وبالنسبه  لزوجه السيد البرادعي مش ايراينه 
> مصريه واسمها عايده الكاشف وتعمل كمدرسه ريااض اطفال بفيينا 
> حيث اقامه الدكتور البرادعي سابقا 
> ...


صباح الياسمين 
والله يااستاذ محمد
حكايتي مع الشيعة حكاية سودة ومهببة بطين وعندي ارتكاريا مستعصية من سيرتهم ووسواس قهري بخصوصهم ، وسمعت من الشيخ الحويني أن عدم التحذير منهم خيانة عظمى ، وقبل ماأسمع من الشيخ الحويني أى حاجة قريت شوية عن الرافضة الإثنى عشرية فهمت إن واجب عليا دينياً أوضح ضلالهم بكل الأشكال وبقدر ماأستطيع وبكل مساحة أستطيع الوصول إليها ...
أما بالنسة للمقال الألماني ده ، فصراحة جوجل ماكانش مفيد والكلام مش مترتب وعشان كده طلبت ترجمة بس كان مكتوب في ترجمة جوجل أن البرادعي زوجته إيرانية وده كان في معرض الحديث وكخبر هامشي أو غير مهم على مافهمت وإن المهم في الحكاية علاقته الوطيدة بإيران وأنه فضل يأجل يأجل وفي الآخر قالهم خلاص تعاملوا معاها على إنها قوة إقليمية وده على قد مافهمت وقد ماأعرف من مصادر تانية غير المقال ...

وبعدين لو البرادعي مُسلم (حتى لو كان ليبرالي) ممكن يتجوز أربعة على ماأظن وتبقى الحقائق في علم الله ، إلى أن يتقدم من يريد التقدم للرئاسة بأوراقه وساعتها كل حاجة تظهر ...

وبعد التعديل الأخير للدستور عرفت حكاية أن المرشح لازم يكون مصري وجدوده مصريين وزوجته مصرية إلخ ... 
وبكده عرفت أن أحمد زويل بره اللعبة ... 
والبرادعي كمان لو الكلام ده صح ...

وكوني مش طايق البرادعي وأني لاأقبل أبداً أبداً أنه يكون رئيس لمصر ده رأى خاص بي ولي الحرية فيه ، ومستميت فيه لدرجة أني ممكن أتحول لإرهابي وألبس حزام ناسف وأشترك مع جماعات أنا باسميها دلوقت إرهابية ومش متفق معاهم أبدا ولا مع سياساتهم وعقائدهم ، إنما في حالة إن البرادعي يبقى الريس ساضع يدي بأى يد كانت للقضاء عليه وأدفع حياتي ثمن لده (أقل حاجة ممكن أقدمها ثمن ان البرادعي لايصل لسدة الحكم هي حياتي) ، وحسابي بقى عند الخالق سبحانه وتعالى ، ولو كُنت غلطان ومُغرر بيا ومش فاهم هاتشوي في نار جهنم والحساب عند الله مش عند العباد ...

يعني ده ملخص عن شعوري ناحية البرادعي وبالنسبة لأن زوجته إيرانية أو لأ ..... 
المثل الشعبي بيقول 
ياخبر النهاردة بفلوس بكرة يبقى ببلاش ...

تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين لشخصك الكريم المحترم
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> طبعاً المتهم برئ حتى تثبت أدانته ....
> حضرتك ضربت مثل بأمريكا بلد الحرية والديمقراطية ,,, كما قلت ... نعم بلد ديمقراطية ولكن من وجهة نظرى الحرية هناك غير الحرية اللى نأملها هنا ..! 
> فمن حق أى إنسان عندما يتم القبض عليه يجب إلا يتكلم إلا ف وجود المحامى الخاص به ,,, حتى إن كان مجرم ,,,,, ولكن أتتفق معى أن ف بلدنا يتم أهانة كل من يقبض عليه حتى وإن شخص محترم بل ويتم أحياناً تعذيبه والضغط عليه بكل الطرق المشروعة واللا مشروعة حتى يعترف بالجريمة حتى إن كان برئ منها لمجرد ان القضية شغلت الرأى العام وتود الداخلية ف اغلاق ملف القضية باى صورة كانت ..!!
> أكان يرضيك اقتحام البيوت بشكل همجى وعشوائي لمجرد القبض ع انسان سؤاء كان عضو ف جماعة دينية او انسان مسالم أو حتى مجرم ونرويع أهل البيت بشكل لا حضارى ,,, حتى بدون ما يوجد أذن تفتيش مع الضباط ..!! 
> للأسف وصلنا لمرحلة كان الأغلبية بداخل أقسام الشرطة سواسية دون تفريق وتمييز بين المجرم والبلطجي والمواطن العادى المحترم ...!!
> فى تلك البلد -أمريكا- يتم محاكمة كل مسئول يكشف عن فساده لا يهم من ضابط شرطة او وزير سابق او حالى أو حتى ف قصر الرئاسة .... وإن كان مجرم او سارق واخد حكم براءة مرة او مرتين او عشرات المرات ففى تلك البلد أيضاً عشرات المسئولين من تمت محاكمتهم وأدانتهم بكل شفافية وعدل .... وهنا يجب ان نقر بان كل محامى حافظ قوانين وموادها وللاسف توجد العديد من الثغرات ف مواد كثيرة بكل قانون متبع ف اى دولة وليست أمريكا أو مصر لوحدها .. فلا يمكن ان اقول ع أستغلال المحامين لثغرات القانون او زى ما حضرتك قلت شطارة , أنها حرية ,, فتلك ليست حرية يا أ. إبراهيم ..!!
> فحضرتك والجميع يعام مفهوم الحرية الحقيقي ,,, المشروع ,,, الذى كان طالما حق من حقوق الإنسان ف اى زمان ومكان..!!
> الحرية والضمير وجهان لعملة واحدة ....... ومن يستغل ثغرة ف القانون ليبرئ مجرم فقد باع ضميره وقتل حرية أخرين ..!
> فما قالة مدير الأمن ,, يدل على جهله الشديد او استخفافه بالأمن وحماية المواطنين أو من منطق مفهوم لوى الدراع ,,, ياما تقبلوا الهمجية والبلكجية أو تقبلوا الاستبداد والأستعبداد كما كان سابقاً ,, الذى كان لا يحترم فكر الأخرين ويمنحهم الحرية المشروعة ,, هذا ما وددت أن أوضحه ولكى نفرق بين الحرية والهمجية ...!!



أستاذة سوما
أولاً وعن نفسي بأخاف من الديموقراطية والحرية والأسماء الجديدة دي ...
وأرى الحل في أن تكون إسلامية ويتم تطببق حدود الله وشرعه في كل أمورنا ...
عن نفسي برضه مأتعرضش ولا حد من قرايبي ولا أصداقئي لمعاملة مهينة من الشرطة لأن بتوع الشرطة بياخدوا بالشكل ويظهر والله أعلم أنهم متأثرين بنظرية لامبروزو ، وهنا بأتكلم عن حالات فردية ، بس مأنكرش أني شفت بعيني معاملة مهينة لناس تانية قدامي بس بصراحة سيماهم على وجوههم *والله أعلم* بما فعلوه وهل يستحقوا ذلك أم لا ، ومأنكرش كمان أن في ظلم وفساد وده مش هايتنتهي أبداً (لا بثورة ولا بـ زار ولا بطبله ولا طار) لأنه ملازم للنفس البشرية ، وهى فترة بس لما الأمور تستقر ويظهر الفساد من جديد والمهم نصحى بس وشجرته ماتكبرش وتفرع تاني ، وبرضه الحل هنا هايكون أنها تكون إسلامية وبشرع الله ...

وعموماً بدل ماييجي بتوع الشرطة بالليل يتهجموا على البيوت عشان يقبضوا على المطلوبين لتنفيذ أحكام (إزاى الحكم ده حصل دي مش مشكلة الشرطة لأنه حكم قاضي وممكن الشعب يتبلى على بعضه والحساب يجمع) أو المشبوهين ، فدلوقت هايحل محلهم البلطجية وهايهجموا على البيوت وعلى الأبرياء وعلى إللي مش عليهم أحكام وقاعدين كافيين خيرهم شرهم ...

أما حكاية أنك عايزة الحرية بس مش على الطريقة الأمريكية فأعذريني أقولك أن ماحدش يقدر يظبط الحكاية دي *(وأتحدى)* وطالما الحرية هاتنطلق دون قيد المسئولية ودون وجود وعي كافي من الشعب ممكن تكون الحرية هنا أسوأ من الحرية الموجودة في أمريكا ... 
أصلها هاتبقى حاجة جديدة وعجبه بقى ..

بإختصار أريدها إسلامية تطبق شرع الله وحدوده ولاأريد تلك الحرية ولا تلك الديموقراطية ...


وأذكرك بقول الفاروق رضى الله عنه ...
نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام فإذا إبتغينا العزة بغيره أذلنا الله ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> وبالنسبه  لزوجه السيد البرادعي مش ايراينه 
> مصريه واسمها عايده الكاشف وتعمل كمدرسه ريااض اطفال بفيينا 
> حيث اقامه الدكتور البرادعي سابقا 
> حين كان مدير الوكاله الدوليه .. 
> وابنته تعمل محاميه بلندن ..وابنه يعمل في محطه تلفزه دوليه


*الأخ الفاضل محمد حسين*

*نعم لديك الحق وهذه هي حقيقة زوجة السيد البرادعي 
وإن كان تأكيدي على هذه المعلومه 
لا يشير إلى دعمي من عدم دعمي له*
*حوار مع زوجة البرادعي في جريدة الشروق*
*صحيح أن الخبر الذي أشير إليه باللغه الألمانيه 
يقول أن البرادعي متزوج بإيرانيه* 
*ويشير إلى أمور أخرى أستطيع ترجمتها 
وأترك لمن يقرأها أن يتأكد من صدقها أو كذبها ولكن هذا لا يعنيني*
*مايعنيني حقاً هو الإشاره إلى أن هذا الموقع الألماني 
هو موقع أهم أهدافه* :
*- دعم الدوله الصهيونيه بإعتبارها الدوله الديموقراطيه الوحيده في الشرق الأوسط* *ويجب تأييدها والوقوف إلى جوارها بكل الوسائل الممكنه 
ذلك لأنها من وجهة نظر هذا الموقع الصهيوني تواجه تهديداً بليغاً من الدول الإسلاميه المحيطه بها* 
*أما أحد أهم أهدافه الأخرى فهو محاربة الإسلام الذي يهدد أوروبا ويشكل خطراً كبيراً عليها من وجهة نظر الموقع الذي يمتلأ بمقالات 
ووجهات نظر تسئ إلى الإسلام بشكل بالغ*
*والموقع يمكن لمن يشاء أن يقوم بتحويل مادته إلى اللغه الإنجليزيه 
إن أراد تحري الدقه* 
*وعموماً أنا فقط أتمنى ألا يصل بنا الأمر إلى إستقاء أخبارنا من مواقع صهيونيه تمتلأ بالعنصريه ومعاداة الإسلام* *من دون تحري الدقه
وهناك أيضاً لمن لا يفهم اللغتين الألمانيه أو الإنجليزيه 
ويعتمد فقط على الصور الكثير من الصور 
التي تشير بشكل بالغ إلى سياسة هذا الموقع 
الداعمه للصهيونيه والمعاديه للإسلام
*
*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## R17E

اهم تصريحات القذافى للشعب الليبى | اخرجوا الليلة ابتداء من الغد
حمار هربان من ليبيا وصل المغرب وقفوه سالوه ليه بتجرى؟
قال وهو بيلهث القذافي امر بذبح كل البقر
قالو بس انت حمار مش بقرة
قال تعالو فهموه!!!!!!!!!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> صباح الياسمين
> والله يااستاذ محمد
> حكايتي مع الشيعة حكاية سودة ومهببة بطين وعندي ارتكاريا مستعصية من سيرتهم ووسواس قهري بخصوصهم ، وسمعت من الشيخ الحويني أن عدم التحذير منهم خيانة عظمى ، وقبل ماأسمع من الشيخ الحويني أى حاجة قريت شوية عن الرافضة الإثنى عشرية فهمت إن واجب عليا دينياً أوضح ضلالهم بكل الأشكال وبقدر ماأستطيع وبكل مساحة أستطيع الوصول إليها ...
> 
>  التحذير من الشيعه امر نتفق عليه
>  بس مش لدرجه ان اللي يسلم عليهم ..يبقي منهم
>  او اللي يضحك في وشهم يبقي بيناصرهم
>  مش عايزين ننسي انهم في النهايه قوم يقولون لااله الا الله
>  ..محمد رسول الله
> ...


 *الشرطه برضه كانت بتفرض علينا مبارك بالقوه
 ورمتنا بالقنابل والغازات والرصاص المطاطي والرصاص الحي
 وقناصه ..وبلطجيه ..وخيل وحمير
 هل تريد ان تسلك نفس المسلك اذن !!* 


 معلش هنا مش معاك ادني حق انك تقول كده
 كون الرئيس القادم فلان او علان ..مش اراء فرديه
 دي صناديق انتخابيه ..واذا وصل الرجل الي ادني نسبه نجاح 51% فان ال49% الباقيين والا وقتها اعتبرو خروجا عن الحاكم
  كما يقول بعض اخواننا السلفيين ..
   اذن ماعليهم ان يقومو بمثل ماتنوي القيام به ..
 واذا فعلو ذلك يكون وقتها عليهم المحاكمات المستحقه ..

 امال بقي ديمقراطيه ايه اللي احنا عايزين نطبقها في مصر
 اللي حضرتك بتقوله ده اسمه فرض راي ..
 ان ممكن تدفع حياتك تمن لنفاذ رايك ..
 وده اعتقد انه عصر انتهي ..او في طريقه للزوال
 حضرتك لك صوت انتخابي ..تضعه حيث شئت لمن تريد ..
 وبعدها ماعليك الا تنحاز للاغلبيه التي اختارت فلان او علان فقط لاعير
 اما كون حضرتك عايز تنضم لجهه ارهابيه ..
 عشان تمنع شخص ما ان يتولي رئاسه البلد
 فده انا اعتبره ان نوع من فرض الراي بالقوه المسلحه ..
 وارهاب ومصادره للاراء الاخري


 ومع احترامي لرايك ياستاذ ابراهيم ..
 الدكتور البرادعي شخص له احترامه وتقديره علي اي حال
 حتي اذا لم يترشح او لم ينجح

 مع احترامي ..جانبك الصواب هنا

 تحياتي

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الشرطه برضه كانت بتفرض علينا مبارك بالقوه
> ورمتنا بالقنابل والغازات والرصاص المطاطي والرصاص الحي
> وقناصه ..وبلطجيه ..وخيل وحمير
> هل تريد ان تسلك نفس المسلك اذن !! 
> 
> 
> معلش هنا مش معاك ادني حق انك تقول كده
> كون الرئيس القادم فلان او علان ..مش اراء فرديه
> دي صناديق انتخابيه ..واذا وصل الرجل الي ادني نسبه نجاح 51% فان ال49% الباقيين والا وقتها اعتبرو خروجا عن الحاكم
> ...


غريبة جداً 
إما أن أنصاع لرأيك أو تتهمني أنني أفرض رأيي
أمر في غاية الغرابة ...

حتى النفس الأخير في حياتي لن أحب هذا البرادعي ولن أكون تحت ولايته وبلاد الله واسعة ..

أم أن حب البرادعي أصبح فرض ورد بالشريعة ...
هذا مايسمى فرض رأي وليس ماأفعله ...

دمت بخير

----------


## سوما

> أستاذة سوما
> أولاً وعن نفسي بأخاف من الديموقراطية والحرية والأسماء الجديدة دي ...
> وأرى الحل في أن تكون إسلامية ويتم تطببق حدود الله وشرعه في كل أمورنا ...
> عن نفسي برضه مأتعرضش ولا حد من قرايبي ولا أصداقئي لمعاملة مهينة من الشرطة لأن بتوع الشرطة بياخدوا بالشكل ويظهر والله أعلم أنهم متأثرين بنظرية لامبروزو ، وهنا بأتكلم عن حالات فردية ، بس مأنكرش أني شفت بعيني معاملة مهينة لناس تانية قدامي بس بصراحة سيماهم على وجوههم *والله أعلم* بما فعلوه وهل يستحقوا ذلك أم لا ، ومأنكرش كمان أن في ظلم وفساد وده مش هايتنتهي أبداً (لا بثورة ولا بـ زار ولا بطبله ولا طار) لأنه ملازم للنفس البشرية ، وهى فترة بس لما الأمور تستقر ويظهر الفساد من جديد والمهم نصحى بس وشجرته ماتكبرش وتفرع تاني ، وبرضه الحل هنا هايكون أنها تكون إسلامية وبشرع الله ...
> 
> وعموماً بدل ماييجي بتوع الشرطة بالليل يتهجموا على البيوت عشان يقبضوا على المطلوبين لتنفيذ أحكام (إزاى الحكم ده حصل دي مش مشكلة الشرطة لأنه حكم قاضي وممكن الشعب يتبلى على بعضه والحساب يجمع) أو المشبوهين ، فدلوقت هايحل محلهم البلطجية وهايهجموا على البيوت وعلى الأبرياء وعلى إللي مش عليهم أحكام وقاعدين كافيين خيرهم شرهم ...
> 
> أما حكاية أنك عايزة الحرية بس مش على الطريقة الأمريكية فأعذريني أقولك أن ماحدش يقدر يظبط الحكاية دي *(وأتحدى)* وطالما الحرية هاتنطلق دون قيد المسئولية ودون وجود وعي كافي من الشعب ممكن تكون الحرية هنا أسوأ من الحرية الموجودة في أمريكا ... 
> أصلها هاتبقى حاجة جديدة وعجبه بقى ..
> ...


أستاذ إبراهيم ..
أعتقد ان أمنية حضرتك لم تبتعد كثيراً عن أمنيتى وما أمله لبلدى ..!!!
الإسلام دين العزة ,,,, والحمدلله الذ1ى أعزنا الله بالإسلام وبالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
عندما تمنيت الحرية والديمقراطية ,, كنت أتمنى ذلك فعلياً بالإسلام ...... فأعتقد ان الدين الإسلامى لا يحرم الديمقراطية والحرية بل أعتقد ان الديمقراطية من اساس الحكم ف الإسلام ..
الحرية التى أتمناها هى ان يكون الإنسان حراً في دائرة المباحات والمسموحات التي أذن الله بها .. وأذن لعبده استباحتها والتنعم بها .. والتحرك فيها ,, وفى حدود الدين ..!
لا اقول الفوضى والاباحية ف كل شئ فتلك ليست حرية . فالحرية الحقيقية فى الإسلام ومبادئه وتعاليمه ..!!
الديمقراطية ف سماع كل الأراء دون حجب أو ترهيب الأفراد بسلاح استخدام القوة المباحة واللا مباحة ,, الديقراطية ف محاكمة كل من يضغط ويضلل الناس سؤاء بالأعلام المرئي أو المكتوب ,, الديمقراطية ف اتاحة باب الرزق للجميع ولا نقفل ابواب الرزق أمام أحد لمجرد انه لا سلطة ولا نفوذ له ,, الديمقراطية ف توفير حياة كريمة لكل المواطنين من اكبر مسئول لاصغر مسئول مع مراعاة تفاوت الحياة الاجتماعية ولكن الجميع يحيا حياة كريمة ويجد قوت يومه وسكنه مع حفظ كرامته .. الديمقراطية ف حرية التفكير والأختيار ف الأنتخابات وعدم تزويرها او ابطال شرعيتها ..!!
ولا ننسى أن الأمر بالشورى ف الإسلام ......
نحن قوم أعزنا الله ,,, فلا يجب ان نسمح لأحد أن بهين بعضننا لمجرد انهم لا سلطة ولا صوت لهم  ولا نسمح للبعض ان يهين ويسرق خير بلادنا لمجرد انه حاكم البلاد ...!!
وما يروى أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه خطب بالمهاجرين والأنصار رضي الله عنهم فقال : ( أرأيتم لو ترخصت في بعض الأمور ماذا كنتم فاعلين وكرره فلم يجيبوا فقال بشر بن سعد ‏:‏ والله لو رأينا فيك اعوجاجاً لقومناك بسيوفنا ، فرد عمر قائلاً : الحمد لله الذي جعل في أمة محمد من يقوم عمر بسيفه ، وقال : لا خير فيكم إن لم تقولوها ، ولا خير فيّ إن لم أسمعها ) .
فعمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه كان الفاروق العادل ومن قيل له : حكمت فعدلت فأمنت فنمت يا عمر ......
دمت بخير ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*طلاب يتظاهرون أمام مديرية تعليم القاهرة للمطالبة بتقليل المناهج*

                           الأحد، 27 فبراير  2011 - 12:59
 
                            صورة أرشيفية                         
 كتب حاتم سالم 

 
نظم نحو 300 طالب من مدرسة إسماعيل القبانى بمنطقة العباسية  بالقاهرة مظاهرة صباح اليوم، الأحد، أمام مقر مديرية التربية والتعليم  بالمحافظة للمطالبة بحذف أجزاء من مناهج النصف الدراسى الثانى، كما طالبوا  بتغيير إدارة المدرسة.

وبدأت احتجاجات الطلاب داخل مقر المدرسة ثم انتقلت بعدها بساعتين إلى مقر  المديرية القريب من كلية الهندسة بجامعة عين شمس، وسط مطالبات من جانب  الطلاب لمدحت مسعد مدير المديرية بالاستجابة لمطالبهم.

فى السياق نفسه تجمع عدد من طلاب مدرسة الخديوية الثانوية بنين بالسيدة  زينب أمام مقر وزارة التربية والتعليم، للمطالبة بتأجيل بداية امتحانات  الثانوية العامة وإلغاء الامتحان التجريبى بعد مد إجازة منتصف العام.

----------


## Dragon Shadow

صورته مع زوج ابنته وزوجته
المفروض أن زوج إبنته مسلم بس إنجليزي مش مصري صح ؟

 
لاتعليق

 

مع زوجته


هو يشرب الخمر براحته عائلته تشرب براحتهم (حرية) 

إنما يبقى ريس على مسلمين ...
لأ مش براحته ... ولا براحة أى حد ... 


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...=163600&page=1

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*أحكام عسكرية ضد 35 متهما فى قضايا خرق حظر  التجوال والتعدى على مساكن المقطم وترويع المواطنين بالإسكندرية والسويس  والغردقة ومحاكمة 9 من العناصر المندسة بين شباب التحرير*

                           الأحد، 27 فبراير  2011 - 15:19 
 
                            المشير طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة                         
 كتب دندراوى الهوارى


استمرارا لجهود القوات المسلحة فى إعادة الانضباط إلى الشارع  المصرى أصدرت المحكمة   العليا العسكرية أحكاما قضائية لعدد من المتهمين فى  جرائم البلطجة والسرقة بالإكراه وخرق حظر التجوال ففى القضية رقم 141/2011  جنايات عسكرية شرق القاهرة، والمتهم فيها كل من سحر عوض محمد محمد، ومنى  نبيل السيد عبدالرازق، وأمل عوض محمد محمد بالتعدى على  مساكن الزلزال  بالمقطم، وتخريب وإضرام النيران عمدا فى بعض المبانى المملوكة للغير بمنطقة  المقطم بالحبس مع الشغل والنفاذ لمدة سنتين مع إلزامهم برد العين محل  الدعوى وبراءة صدقى سيد على حسن من التهم المنسوبة إليه.  

كما أصدرت المحكمة العليا العسكرية حكماً فى القضية رقم 743/2011 جنح  عسكرية شرق فى قضية التعدى على مساكن الزلزال بالمقطم وحيازة أسلحة بيضاء  بمعاقبة محمود محمد شعبان عبداللطيف ومحمد أحمد عبدالعزيز محمد ومحمد  إسماعيل عبدالستار مصطفى بالحبس مع الشغل والنفاذ لمدة ثلاث سنوات، ومعاقبة  وليد محمد عبد الوهاب عبدالله وأحمد أحمد محمد رجب ومدحت حلمى رزق  عبدالمولى بالحبس مع الشغل والنفاذ لمدة سنتين وإلزامهم برد العين محل  الدعوى ومعاقبة المتهمين عبدالرازق مجدى عبدالرازق وبلال محمد عبدالرحيم  محمد بالحبس لمدة سنة مع الشغل والنفاذ، وتغريمهما مبلغ 200 جنيه لحيازتهما  سلاحا أبيض بقصد ترويع المواطنين، كما أصدرت حكماً بالحبس مع الشغل  والنفاذ لمدة ثلاث سنوات لمحمود محمد عبد الفتاح موسى مع عدم اختصاص القضاء  العسكرى ولائيا بنظر الدعوى قبل المتهم لكونه حدثا . 

وفى القضية رقم 744/2011 جنح عسكرية شرق أصدرت المحكمة العليا العسكرية  حكماً بالحبس مع الشغل والنفاذ لمدة ثلاث سنوات للمتهم محمود أبوالحسن حسن  عبدالقادر وتغريمه مبلغ 200 جنيه وإلزامه برد العين محل الدعوى وذلك لتعديه  على أحد المساكن بالمقطم وحيازة سلاح أبيض.  

كما أصدرت المحكمة العليا العسكرية حكماً قضائياً فى القضية رقم 88/2011  جنايات عسكرية  شرق القاهرة بالسجن لمدة خمس سنوات لـكل من فوزى حسن النمس  وأمير ممدوح عبدالوهاب وأيمن شعبان رشاد وجمعة أنور بدر وطلال جمال يحيى  ومحمود كرم حسن وإبراهيم أحمد مهدى ووجدى جمال يحيى وكريم صبحى عبدالخالق  وبلال جمال يحيى وربيع مشهور أحمد وعبدالستار محمد أحمد وذلك للشروع فى  سرقة المترو بمنطقة التبين وسرقة سيارة خاصة بالاكراة وسرقة وإحراز أسلحة  نارية وذخيرة والتعدى على موظفين عموميين وإطلاق النار على أفراد القوات  المسلحة . 

وفى الإسكندرية أصدرت المحكمة العليا العسكرية حكماً قضائياً فى القضية رقم  15/2011 جنايات عسكرية الإسكندرية بمعاقبة المتهم عبدالله السيد السعيد  السيد بالسجن المشدد لمدة خمس سنوات والمتهم حمدى محمود محمد حسن بالسجن  المشدد لمدة ثلاث سنوات لحيازة سلاح نارى والتواجد بالطرق العامة أثناء  الحظر، وفى القضية رقم 17/2011 جنايات عسكرية الإسكندرية أصدرت المحكمة  العليا العسكرية حكماً بمعاقبة محمد السيد محمد تمراز بالسجن المشدد لمدة  خمس سنوات لحيازته سلاحا ناريا وسرقة بندقية آليه والسرقة بالإكراة  والتواجد بالطرق العامة أثناء الحظر . 

وفى السويس أصدرت المحكمة العليا العسكرية حكماً قضائياً فى القضية رقم  14/2011 جنايات عسكرية السويس بمعاقبة كل من أحمد حسين سعد محمود وأحمد  عبدالرحيم على متولى بالسجن لمدة خمس سنوات لحيازة وإحراز سلاح نارى وذخيرة  ومعاقبة المتهم محمد عبداللاه محمد عبداللطيف بالسجن لمدة ثلاث سنوات  لحيازة وإحراز ذخيرة والمتهم على محمد إبراهيم يوسف بالحبس مع الشغل  والنفاذ لمدة سنة لحيازة وإحراز ذخيرة. 

وفى الغردقة أصدرت المحكمة العليا العسكرية حكماً قضائياً فى القضية رقم  27/2011 جنايات عسكرية الغردقة بمعاقبة المتهم أحمد محمود صالح حسن بالحبس  مع الشغل والنفاذ لمدة ثلاث سنوات وغرامة 500 جنيه لحيازة وإحراز سيف محلى  الصنع بقصد ترويع المواطنين. 

ومن جانب آخر يتم حاليا اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية والقضائية حيال ( 9) من  العناصر المندسة بين شباب الثورة بميدان التحرير يوم 25 فبراير والقيام  بأعمال شغب وبلطجة بغرض إحداث الوقيعة بين المتظاهرين وعناصر القوات  المسلحة القائمة بتأمين المتظاهرين بالميدان وهم: حسانين على محمد أحمد   وإسلام حامد مليجى بدوى وإسلام حسنى عبد الراضى عبد الحميد ومحمد رشاد  مصطفى السيد عبدالله وأحمد رضا السلامة سعيد وإبراهيم عبد الرحيم محمد عبد  الظاهر وعمرو عبد الله عبد الرسول البحيرى  وأحمد فاتح فكرى محمود ومحمد  فتحى محمد .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أستاذ إبراهيم ..
> أعتقد ان أمنية حضرتك لم تبتعد كثيراً عن أمنيتى وما أمله لبلدى ..!!!
> الإسلام دين العزة ,,,, والحمدلله الذ1ى أعزنا الله بالإسلام وبالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> عندما تمنيت الحرية والديمقراطية ,, كنت أتمنى ذلك فعلياً بالإسلام ...... فأعتقد ان الدين الإسلامى لا يحرم الديمقراطية والحرية بل أعتقد ان الديمقراطية من اساس الحكم ف الإسلام ..
> الحرية التى أتمناها هى ان يكون الإنسان حراً في دائرة المباحات والمسموحات التي أذن الله بها .. وأذن لعبده استباحتها والتنعم بها .. والتحرك فيها ,, وفى حدود الدين ..!
> لا اقول الفوضى والاباحية ف كل شئ فتلك ليست حرية . فالحرية الحقيقية فى الإسلام ومبادئه وتعاليمه ..!!
> الديمقراطية ف سماع كل الأراء دون حجب أو ترهيب الأفراد بسلاح استخدام القوة المباحة واللا مباحة ,, الديقراطية ف محاكمة كل من يضغط ويضلل الناس سؤاء بالأعلام المرئي أو المكتوب ,, الديمقراطية ف اتاحة باب الرزق للجميع ولا نقفل ابواب الرزق أمام أحد لمجرد انه لا سلطة ولا نفوذ له ,, الديمقراطية ف توفير حياة كريمة لكل المواطنين من اكبر مسئول لاصغر مسئول مع مراعاة تفاوت الحياة الاجتماعية ولكن الجميع يحيا حياة كريمة ويجد قوت يومه وسكنه مع حفظ كرامته .. الديمقراطية ف حرية التفكير والأختيار ف الأنتخابات وعدم تزويرها او ابطال شرعيتها ..!!
> ولا ننسى أن الأمر بالشورى ف الإسلام ......
> نحن قوم أعزنا الله ,,, فلا يجب ان نسمح لأحد أن بهين بعضننا لمجرد انهم لا سلطة ولا صوت لهم  ولا نسمح للبعض ان يهين ويسرق خير بلادنا لمجرد انه حاكم البلاد ...!!
> ...


أختي الطيبة سوما
*إسلام إيه الذي لايحرم الديموقراطية !!!؟؟؟؟
*
من الوكيبيديا مجرد تعريف

*الديمقراطية* تعني في الأصل حكم الشعب لنفسه ، لكن كثيرا ما يطلق اللفظ علَى *الديمقراطية الليبرالية*  لأنها النظام السائد للديمقراطية في دول الغرب، وكذلك في العالم في القرن  الحادي والعشرين، وبهذا يكون استخدام لفظ "الديمقراطية" لوصف الديمقراطية الليبرالية  خلطا شائعا في استخدام المصطلح سواء في الغرب أو الشرق، فالديمقراطية هي  شكل من أشكال الحكم السياسي قائمٌ بالإجمال علَى التداول السلمي للسلطة  وحكم الأكثريّة بينما الليبرالية تؤكد على حماية حقوق الأقليّات والأفراد [1]  وهذا نوع من تقييد الأغلبية في التعامل مع الأقليات والأفراد بخلاف  الأنظمة الديمقراطية التي لا تشتمل على دستور يلزم مثل هذه الحماية والتي  تدعى بالديمقراطيات اللاليبرالية، فهنالك تقارب بينهما في امور وتباعد في اُخرى يظهر في العلاقة بين الديمقراطية والليبرالية كما قد تختلف العلاقة بين الديمقراطية والعلمانية باختلاف رأي الأغلبية.

 
وتحت نظام الديمقراطية الليبرالية  أو درجةٍ من درجاتهِ يعيش في بداية القرن الواحد والعشرين ما يزيد عن نصف  سكّان الأرض في أوروبا والأمريكتين والهند وأنحاء أخرَى. بينما يعيش معظمُ  الباقي تحت أنظمةٍ تدّعي نَوعاً آخر من الديمقراطيّة (كالصين التي تدعي الديمقراطية الشعبية).

ويطلق مصطلح الديمقراطية أحيانا على معنى ضيق لوصف نظام الحكم في دولة ديمقراطيةٍ، أو بمعنى أوسع لوصف ثقافة مجتمع.  والديمقراطيّة بهذا المعنَى الأوسع هي نظام اجتماعي مميز يؤمن به ويسير  عليه المجتمع ويشير إلى ثقافةٍ سياسيّة وأخلاقية معيّنة تتجلى فيها مفاهيم  تتعلق بضرورة تداول السلطة سلميا وبصورة دورية.


المصدر : الوكيبيديا

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أختي الطيبة سوما
أبحثي في جوجل من خلال مفاتيح البحث التالية لتتعرفي على نظام الحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية .
مفاتيح البحث المُقترحة
"نظام الحكم الإسلامي"
"نظام الحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية"

يمكنك إستخدام كلمات أخر للبحث وإستخدمي الأقواس بدون مسافات لأنها ستسهل عملية البحث .  

*ويمكنك تصفح هذه الكتب* 

 عنوان الكتاب: السلطة التشريعية في نظام الحكم الإسلامي والنظم المعاصرة (الوضعية) دراسة مقارنة القسم: السياسة الشرعية

التحميل المباشر: الكتاب
----------------------

عنوان الكتاب: المؤتمر العالمي الثالث للسيرة والسنة النبوية 1400 هـ (48 بحث ودراسة لكبار العلماء) 
القسم: السيرة النبوية

التحميل المباشر: مجلد 1 والواجهة مجلد 2 مجلد 3 مجلد 4 مجلد 5 مجلد 6 مجلد 

دمت بخير

----------


## سوما

> أختي الطيبة سوما
> *إسلام إيه الذي لايحرم الديموقراطية !!!؟؟؟؟
> *
> من الوكيبيديا مجرد تعريف
> 
> *الديمقراطية* تعني في الأصل حكم الشعب لنفسه ، لكن كثيرا ما يطلق اللفظ علَى *الديمقراطية الليبرالية*  لأنها النظام السائد للديمقراطية في دول الغرب، وكذلك في العالم في القرن  الحادي والعشرين، وبهذا يكون استخدام لفظ "الديمقراطية" لوصف الديمقراطية الليبرالية  خلطا شائعا في استخدام المصطلح سواء في الغرب أو الشرق، فالديمقراطية هي  شكل من أشكال الحكم السياسي قائمٌ بالإجمال علَى التداول السلمي للسلطة  وحكم الأكثريّة بينما الليبرالية تؤكد على حماية حقوق الأقليّات والأفراد [1]  وهذا نوع من تقييد الأغلبية في التعامل مع الأقليات والأفراد بخلاف  الأنظمة الديمقراطية التي لا تشتمل على دستور يلزم مثل هذه الحماية والتي  تدعى بالديمقراطيات اللاليبرالية، فهنالك تقارب بينهما في امور وتباعد في اُخرى يظهر في العلاقة بين الديمقراطية والليبرالية كما قد تختلف العلاقة بين الديمقراطية والعلمانية باختلاف رأي الأغلبية.
> 
>  
> وتحت نظام الديمقراطية الليبرالية  أو درجةٍ من درجاتهِ يعيش في بداية القرن الواحد والعشرين ما يزيد عن نصف  سكّان الأرض في أوروبا والأمريكتين والهند وأنحاء أخرَى. بينما يعيش معظمُ  الباقي تحت أنظمةٍ تدّعي نَوعاً آخر من الديمقراطيّة (كالصين التي تدعي الديمقراطية الشعبية).
> ...


أ. إبراهيم ,,,
لا أتكلم عن الديمقراطية بهذا المعنى , المعنى السياسى للكلمة, وإن كان ذلك معناها الأوحد فعذراً لجهلى ...
ولكن ما اعنية هو الشورى ,,, أو بمعنى ضيق لوصف نظام الحكم في الدولة الإسلامية ,, فما اتكلم عنه هو ثقاقة مجتمع كما ذكرت ..!!
فما ذكرته عن الديمقراطية هو كان عن كيفية سماع كل الأراء دون حجب أو ترهيب الأفراد بسلاح استخدام القوة المباحة واللا مباحة ,, الديقراطية ف محاكمة كل من يضغط ويضلل الناس سؤاء بالأعلام المرئي أو المكتوب ,, الديمقراطية ف اتاحة باب الرزق للجميع ولا نقفل ابواب الرزق أمام أحد لمجرد انه لا سلطة ولا نفوذ له ,, الديمقراطية ف توفير حياة كريمة لكل المواطنين من اكبر مسئول لاصغر مسئول مع مراعاة تفاوت الحياة الاجتماعية ولكن الجميع يحيا حياة كريمة ويجد قوت يومه وسكنه مع حفظ كرامته .. الديمقراطية ف حرية التفكير والأختيار ف الأنتخابات وعدم تزويرها او ابطال شرعيتها ..!!
هى بالضبط ثقافة أتمنى انها تتواجد بطريقة شرعية ف البلد ,,, اعتقد ان ما أتمناه ليس شئ فاجراً أو حراماً ..!!
وأعتقد ان الإسلام لا يحرم ذلك ...... المفهوم الذى قصدته كثقافة... وليس المعنى السياسى للكلمة ...!!
وعذراً فيوجد للأمور الدين من يتحدث أفضل منى بمراحل ,,,,,,,, وكان ردي ليس ع المفهوم السياسى كما ذكرت .. وان كان غير موضح ,, فعذراَ!!
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> http://web.tiscali.it/iranian/Notizi...092004c002.htm


أختي العزيزة اليمامة
كلام إيطالي أهه يالا شوفي شغلك

أصلي كُنت بأهزر من شوية وبأقول مافهمتش غير الصور  :xmas 15:  
واللي كان في كلمة زانقاه وواقفة في زوره قالها  :xmas 15:  

وعلى رأي المثل
دي مش دبانه ... دي قلوب مليانة ....  :xmas 15:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أختي العزيزة سوما
أستحلفك بكل ماهو غالي عندك أن تحاولي القراءة فيما عرضته من كتب في المشاركة قبل السابقة ... عندما يتاح لك الوقت للقراءة ...
حفظك الله من كل سوء ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي العزيز محمد حسين
لم أنتبه لردك داخل الإقتباس في المشاركة السابقة لذا وصلتني المشاركة غير كاملة وبالتبعية الرأى ...
لذا أعتذر لك على الرد السابق المتسرع لي على مشاركتك ، لأني لم أكن قرأت ردك كاملاً وقرأت فقط التعقيب بعد الإقتباس ولم أنتبه لتعقيباتك داخله ...
بمشيئة الله أقرأ ردك بروية وأرد عليه كاملاً ...
ولتتقبل إعتذاري ...
دمت بخير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يلا بقى يا شفيق .. أوف يقى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*للـ  بط  ذافي*


*- وأصحاب العقول الحمصية السمسمية الفولية الطعمية -*

*
المداوغ المراوغ

قط ينط

يشط يحط

الكلمة ويجرى

وعامل خُط ..

وتمسك ديله

تلاقى دماغه بسرعة تعض

تجيله شمال يدخل فى العلبة

تجيله يمين وتحاول تنفخ

فى دماغه المخرومة القربة

يفط ينط

ويعمل طوطة

ويقلب حرفه

لوش فروتة

وعقل زغوطة

تحاول تمسك يتبخر

وكلامه يشخَّر

زى الضبضوع

من موضوع على موضوع

زى البطة اما تشبشوع

بعد الجوع

تمشي تهز تنز فى عز

وفوق الزلاموكة شايلة المشروع*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> صورته مع زوج ابنته وزوجته
> المفروض أن زوج إبنته مسلم بس إنجليزي مش مصري صح ؟
> 
>  
> لاتعليق
> 
>  
> 
> مع زوجته
> ...


 *[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]
معلوماتك متاخره يافندم ..بس متوقعه  
الصور دي مركبه ..مش عارف ليه حضرتك جبتها ناقصه 
لان لسه في صور تانيه كانت تبقي المفروض في جميله الصور دي 
طبعا عشان تكون في الصوره ..الصور دي تم تركيبها من عضو بالحزب الوطني 
شاب من محترفي النت ..
وقال انه مؤتمر بفعل هذه الصور ووتركيبها من اجل ضرب الرجل في سمعته 
وبناءا عليه قام الحزب الوطني (مشكورا ) بتوبيخه وقالو انه اسقطو عضويته 
بالمناسبه مازال للصور بقيه ..لان دنائتهم وحقارتهم الاخلاقيه لم تنهي الي هذا الحد 
فكان لها بعدا اخر ..ايضا 
ولكن يشاء الله ان تنقلب الامور حيث لم يتوقعو ..

انا بس بستغرب في حضرتك 
المفروض الا تلصق التهم باحد بهذه السرعه 
انا نفسي رغم كرهي لمبارك وزبانيته لم انشر عنهم شيئا يشينهم 
واذا حصل ونشرت شيئا ..فيكون النشر لما تعارف عليه الناس من اخبار
ولا اذهب مطلقا الي حرمه بيوتهم ..وبناتهم وزوجاتهم 
[/COLOR]*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> غريبة جداً 
> إما أن أنصاع لرأيك أو تتهمني أنني أفرض رأيي
> أمر في غاية الغرابة ...
> 
> حتى النفس الأخير في حياتي لن أحب هذا البرادعي ولن أكون تحت ولايته وبلاد الله واسعة ..
> 
> أم أن حب البرادعي أصبح فرض ورد بالشريعة ...
> هذا مايسمى فرض رأي وليس ماأفعله ...
> 
> دمت بخير



ليه ياستاذ ابراهيم 
هو انا اللي قلت لو فلان مسك مصر هاروح احط ايدي في ايد الجماعات الارهابيه ومش عارف ايه 
انا بقلك ان اللي انت عايز تعمله ده اسمه فرض راي باي طريقه حتي لو كانت انك تحط ايدك في ايد ارهابيين 
انما قلتلك ..ليك صوت انتخابي حطه من اردت ان تختاره رئيسا .. وكفي 
لكن بقي جماعات ..وهجره ..وكل الحاجات التانيه دي ملهاش لازمه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ليه ياستاذ ابراهيم 
> هو انا اللي قلت لو فلان مسك مصر هاروح احط ايدي في ايد الجماعات الارهابيه ومش عارف ايه 
> انا بقلك ان اللي انت عايز تعمله ده اسمه فرض راي باي طريقه حتي لو كانت انك تحط ايدك في ايد ارهابيين 
> انما قلتلك ..ليك صوت انتخابي حطه من اردت ان تختاره رئيسا .. وكفي 
> لكن بقي جماعات ..وهجره ..وكل الحاجات التانيه دي ملهاش لازمه


أستاذ محمد
كشخص وبالأمانة عن نفسي أرفض رفضاً باتاً مُطلقاً نهائياً غير قابل للنقاش ، *أن يكون رئيس مصر رجل ليبرالي علماني (البرادعي) يقدم الحرية على الشريعة الإسلامية ويؤمن بحرية إطلاق الحريات الدينية (بشكل مُطلق وبدون ضوابط) على إختلاف أشكالها وألوانها ببلد غالبيته مسلمين بل ويفكر في إلغاء إستقاء القوانين من الشريعة وفق ماوصلني من معلومات ،* ولو إستقر الوضع وأصبح البرادعي رئيساً لمصر ، سأترك مصر بلا شك في ذلك ، وستكون وجهتي المملكة العربية السعودية بإذن الله ،  أما حديثي عن الجماعات الإرهابية ليس إلا كناية عن شدة غضبي لو حدث ذلك لا قدره الله لنا ابداً ، ولاأظنني أبداً أبتعد عن حبل الله عز وجل وسأتمسك به ماحييت ..

أما فرض الرأى الذي قصدته أنك ومنذ تناقشنا بأمر البرادعي هنا أو هناك وأنت تحاول أن تجبرني على قبول هذا البرادعي بأى شكل من الأشكال وتحاول أن تُقنعني به رغم عدم درايتك بخلفيتي الثقافيه بشكل واضح تماماً ، ورغم أني لست إلا صوت واحد لايفرق شيئاً في الأغلبية ومازلت تُصر على إقناعي بالبرادعي هذا . 

فإن كان الأمر أني مجرد صوت إنتخابي واحد ، فلماذا تحاول أن تفرض علي قبول البرادعي كرئيس والعيش تحت ولايته !!!! لدي مُطلق الحرية أن اترك البلد التي رئيسها البرادعي حتى لو كانت مصر .

أما إحترامه كرجل علم فهذا لاجدال فيه ، أما حياته وأسرته وزوجته وهل يعاقر الخمر أو النساء أو أى شيئ شخصي فتلك حريته الشخصية لكنها ستكون محسوبة عليه وتصنع فارق كبير لو أراد سدة الحكم ..

- وكلمتمونا عن أفضل الجهاد في مبارك الذي لم يظهر منه كفر بواح فما بالنا بالبرادعي ، لا أظنني  سأجد صعوبة في الحصول على فتوى من أئمة معتبرون في الدين الإسلامي وليس حولهم شبهات مثل القرضاوي بضرورة الخروج عليه وقتله كأفضل الجهاد  ...

وبعيداً عن ذلك كله وبعيداً عن العقل والتعقل والموضوعية ، شكله لايعجبني ولا طريقته في الحديث ولا بربشته بعنيه وقت الحديث ، ولا أرى فيه شكل رئيس لدولة كمصر ، كما أني أتوسم فيه ومنه شراً كإحساس وتوسم وهذا بعيداً عن العقل والموضوعية ، لكن على هذا الرجل بالنسبة لي إجتمع العقل والإحساس ، الموضوعية واللاموضوعية على عدم قبوله كرئيس لمصر .
فلما تُصر أن تقنعني أنني يجب أن أعيش تحت لوائه ؟!!!..
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *
> معلوماتك متاخره يافندم ..بس متوقعه  
> الصور دي مركبه ..مش عارف ليه حضرتك جبتها ناقصه 
> لان لسه في صور تانيه كانت تبقي المفروض في جميله الصور دي 
> طبعا عشان تكون في الصوره ..الصور دي تم تركيبها من عضو بالحزب الوطني 
> شاب من محترفي النت ..
> وقال انه مؤتمر بفعل هذه الصور ووتركيبها من اجل ضرب الرجل في سمعته 
> وبناءا عليه قام الحزب الوطني (مشكورا ) بتوبيخه وقالو انه اسقطو عضويته 
> بالمناسبه مازال للصور بقيه ..لان دنائتهم وحقارتهم الاخلاقيه لم تنهي الي هذا الحد 
> ...


أخي العزيز محمد حسين
لاأعرف عن ماذا تتحدث ، ولكنك لاتعرف ماهي طبيعة عملي ولم أبحث عن صور إلا بطريقتي ، وأستطيع *جيداً* التمييز بين الصور المركبة والحقيقية أخي العزيز ، بل والفيديو المصنوع أيضاً حيث أن كل ثانية من الفيديو تحتوي على ثلاثين صورة وفق معايير جودة معينة ويزيد هذا العدد لو أردنا جوده أكبر للفيديو وربما أنك لست علم بتطور البرامج التي تصنع فيديو وليس صوراً ...

ياأخي أنا لاألصق تُهم بأحد ، ولايعطيني أحد راتب لأفعل ذلك وليس عندي مرشح بديل يعطيني أموال لأشوه صورة منافسه أو أى إحتمال آخر ... 

إنني أبحث عن حقائق وربما أنت من تدافع عنه بشكل غير متبصر ...

وتلك الحقائق التي أبحث عنها ليست لي أخي الكريم ...
فالحقائق بالنسبة لي واضحة وضوح الشمس في كبد النهار في وجهه وطريقته في الحديث وحركات يديه وأشياء كثيرة جداً وأحداث ووقائع أكثر من مسألة التوسم كمقالات وتحليلات ومعلومات عن أناس أثق بهم كثيراً .
وقد أوضحت بعض رأيي في الرجل بالمشاركة السابقة ...
ويمكنك أن تعتبر أن المصريين كلهم يعشقون البرادعي إلا واحداً ...!
ماذا يضر في  ذلك ؟
دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> أختي العزيزة اليمامة
> كلام إيطالي أهه يالا شوفي شغلك
> 
> أصلي كُنت بأهزر من شوية وبأقول مافهمتش غير الصور  
> واللي كان في كلمة زانقاه وواقفة في زوره قالها  
> 
> وعلى رأي المثل
> دي مش دبانه ... دي قلوب مليانة ....



البرادعى ..رئيس وكالة الطاقة الذرية متزوج من واحدة من أقارب آية الله مهدوي كاني..واحد من العقول المدبرة للنظام الأيرانى..والمقرب جدا من الطاغية الخامئنى..
 وفي المقالة التي كتبها الدكتور كاميران بيرنيه يقول ... البرادعي لا يمكن أن يكون محايدا تجاه ايران بسبب علاقة زوجته بمهدوي كاني و مهدوي كاني يرأس الجمعية الايرانية المتشددة لرجال الدين وهي واحدة من المجموعات السياسية الرئيسية في الحكومة الايرانية النازية..
ويتساءل الدكتور كاميران عما إذا كنا لا نزال  في حالة كلاسيكية من تأثير نفوذ المرأة في الشؤون الداخلية للدول وإذا كانت حقيقة ابن عمها - ايه الله مهدوى ابن عم زوجة البرادعى - سيؤثر فى موقف البرادعى ضد إيران عندما يتعلق الأمر بتأكيد " مزاعم "..ما..

اتفضل الترجمة يا أستاذ ابراهيم..وترجمتها على فكرة كنوع من كشف الحقائق وتعريتها..وبعد ترجمتها وجدتها لا تعنى أى شىء..وأعتقد أنها ليست ذات أهمية فى معرض الحديث هنا..وما شابهها من مقالات متنوعة ومجهولة ومختلفة..ولكنى احترم العرض نفسه..ربما أفادتنا أى كلمة من هنا وهناك..ولا تنس ان الجو استنتاجى تشخيصى لا قائم حتى اللحظة على أى دلائل موثوق فيها..
أسوأ تقدير ان الرجل يجامل زوجتة كما نفعل جميعا وتفعلون أنتم معشر الرجال المتزوجون عندما تحتكمون لعقولكم وتقصرون الشر وتجاملون الزوجات..ههههههه..واللعبة تكبر فى السياسة حتى تصل للنووى..هذا يعنى على اعتبار ان زوجتة ايرانية..ولكنها ليست ايرانية بالفعل ..والمقالة تعنى أن زوجتة عايدة الكاشف هى ابنة عم آية الله مهدوى..والدكتور بيرنيه من أشد أعداء البرادعى..وغير محايد..فهل يجب أن نصدقه ..القصة ترويجية كما أرى..والدكتور البرادعى للعلم..وخاصة انك يا أستاذ ابراهيم دائما ما تتحدث عن الكاريزما والتوسم..أقول أن الدكتور البرادعى هيئته توحى بموظف مصرى مكتبى غلبان ..وجهه طيب ومكافح وتشعر أنه مثل المصريين الغلابة المبهدلين..وطريقة حديثة متواضعة ولا تحمل عنجهية ولا مصطلحات ولا أنزحة عمرو موسى واحساسه بالزعامة..
طبعا كلامى لا يعنى أننى أحبذ البرادعى..بل إن عندى تحفظات عليه..هو مثله فى نظرى مثل أى شخص سيرشح نفسه للرئاسة وسيتم الحكم عليه من خلال مؤهلاته وكفاءاته واستيفاءه للشروط..وليس بطريقة إستلهامية حالمة..يعنى الوضع سيكون تنافسى يا أستاذ ابراهيم قائم على كفاءات واشتراطات وصناديق الإنتخاب النزيه هى من ستحكم..
فى النهاية كل شىء له وجهان..والإفراط عادة ليست بالجيدة كما أعتقد..ولنقس على ذلك المواقف ومصطلحاتها ..
مساء الخير
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصلاة وصالح الأعمال ...

*الحمد لله الذي عافاني وفضلني على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلاً ...*

أستغفر الله الذي لا إله هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله الذي لا إله هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله الذي لا إله هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## اليمامة

انهاردة سمعت عن حادثة مفجعة حصلت من يومين فى الإسماعيلية..
محامى شهير ليس على مستوى الإسماعيلية فقط ولكن على مستوى مصر كلها..شاب صغير..ولكنه موهوب..ونظرا لتميزه كان يتولى قضايا المحافظ ورجل أعمال شهير هنا..معروف يعنى..
المهم وجدوه مذبوحا ومطعونا فى شقته ولم تنكشف الجريمة إلا عندما خرجت الرائحة من تحت الباب..وأثبتت التحريات حتى الآن أن هناك بلطجية تم استئجارهم بمعرفة المحافظ ورجل الأعمال لقتل هذا المحامى لأنه كانت بحوزته مستندات خطيرة تفيد تورط المحافظ ورجل الأعمال فى بيع قطع أراضى من المحافظة واستقبال رشاوى وفضائح..والمحافظ بالفعل معروف أنه سىء جدا هنا..وفى عهده ساعت حالة الإسماعيلية الجمالية والمعيشية جدا بعد أن كانت عروس القناة..

للأسف الجو الحالى يوحى أن هناك أعمال إجرامية قائمة على تصفية الحسابات ح..يعنى الناس بتلحق نفسها وخاصة فى غياب الأمن والتحقيقات..
وسمعت ان المستشار جودت الملط تعرض لتهديد علشان المستندات اللى فى حوزته..يا ترى دا فعلا صحيح ؟

----------


## اليمامة

> *طلاب يتظاهرون أمام مديرية تعليم القاهرة للمطالبة بتقليل المناهج*
> 
>                            الأحد، 27 فبراير  2011 - 12:59
>  
>                             صورة أرشيفية                         
>  كتب حاتم سالم 
> 
>  
> نظم نحو 300 طالب من مدرسة إسماعيل القبانى بمنطقة العباسية  بالقاهرة مظاهرة صباح اليوم، الأحد، أمام مقر مديرية التربية والتعليم  بالمحافظة للمطالبة بحذف أجزاء من مناهج النصف الدراسى الثانى، كما طالبوا  بتغيير إدارة المدرسة.
> ...


دى بقى اسمها فوضى..ودلع..
طبعا منظومة التعليم فى حاجة للإبادة..ولكن موش بالتصرفات ولا السلوكيات المعطلة دى واللى فيها شبهة أوامر وإملاء للشروط..وبين يوم وليلة عايزنها تتصلح..وخاصة ان التعليم والقائمين عليه مسألة لها جلالة..إذا كنا احنا عايزين نرجع نقوم سلوك الطلبة واحترامهم للمعلم وللعلم..هايقوموا هما اللى يملوا شروطهم من وجهة نظر غير مدروسة ولكن نتيجة للأهواء والرغبات الخاصة !!!!
كتير..

----------


## R17E

كنت سأسأل عن حذف تعليقات رغم عدم تعرضها لأحد بشخصه :xmas 4: و لكن تذكرت بأنه لا يجوز التعرض للمشرفين .. لذا قررت الا أسأل بالفعل  و هذا لا يعفيني من قناعتي بأن المنتدي قبل 25 يناير غير المنتدي بعده  :xmas 10: 
عموما الانتهاكات العقليه هي اشد من الانتهاكات اللفظيه 
و انا مؤمن من قديم بأن الذم كالمدح تماما كلام زائد عن الحاجه 
فإذا لم اشتم أحدهم فهذا لا يعني بأني مؤدب  :xmas 4:  مثلا لأ أنا مؤمن بأن الشتيمه بتلف تلف وترجع لصاحبها  :xmas 15: 
عموما لن يجتمع الاعضاء علي ضلال  :36 2 55: 
و عموما .............. :xmas 4:

----------


## the_chemist

هو في إيه بالضبط

هى الإنتخابات بكرة والبرادعى مترشح ولا إيه

هو مفيش غيره نتكلم عنه

أؤيد الغالية اليمامة بأن الكاريزما الخاصة به هى لموظف مصري غلبان بيقبض مرتبه ويدفع منه الإيجار والميه والنور

وينزل يشتغل في أجزخانة علشان يجيب مصاريف الدروس والأكل

والله دا إحساسي بيه

صباحكو فل

----------


## the_chemist

> **
> 
> أصلاً مافيش بلطجة .... 
> ده كلام جرايد بيخوفوا بيه الناس والأمن مستتب**


أصلا يا عم إبراهيم البلطجة بدأت من جهاز الشرطة وهم من إبتدع هذا الأسلوب

نشروا البلطجية حتى يرهبوا الناس وبالتالي الناس تنقلب علي ثورة الشباب

وكل أب يقول لإبنه: هو ده الخراب اللى اتسببتوا فيه يافالح أنت وزمايلك

وجهة نظرى هى كده واللى عنده كلام مختلف يثبت لى كلامه

البطران رئيس مباحث السجون قتلته الشرطة لأنه رفض إخراج المساجين

ولا لم يصلكم هذا الخبر بعد

----------


## اليمامة

> كنت سأسأل عن حذف تعليقات رغم عدم تعرضها لأحد بشخصهو لكن تذكرت بأنه لا يجوز التعرض للمشرفين .. لذا قررت الا أسأل بالفعل  و هذا لا يعفيني من قناعتي بأن المنتدي قبل 25 يناير غير المنتدي بعده 
> عموما الانتهاكات العقليه هي اشد من الانتهاكات اللفظيه 
> و انا مؤمن من قديم بأن الذم كالمدح تماما كلام زائد عن الحاجه 
> فإذا لم اشتم أحدهم فهذا لا يعني بأني مؤدب  مثلا لأ أنا مؤمن بأن الشتيمه بتلف تلف وترجع لصاحبها 
> عموما لن يجتمع الاعضاء علي ضلال 
> و عموما ..............


أعتقد ممكن أخى الفاضل تسأل بشكل مباشر سواء هنا أو لأى مشرف معنى بالموضوع مثلى..أو حتى لصاحب المنتدى..
ولأنك لا تسأل أسمح لى أن أجيبك على عدم السؤال..قمت بحذف المشاركات التى لم تكن سوى تراشق مدعم بالإقتباسات..يعنى كانت ردود موجهة..قمت بحذفها من الطرفين لأنها كانت فى رأيى خارج سياق الموضوع تماما وتشخيصية ..
فى النهاية قوانيين المنتدى أقيمت لمحاولة احترام عقولكم ليس إلا ..واحترام الأعضاء وعدم الإستخفاف بهم من خلال انتهاكات مباشرة أو غير مباشرة تحمل إسقاطات فجة وخارج سياق الموضوع ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## مصراويةجدا

:f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_
أهى قامت مصر بتقلع توب الذل
أهى صحيت مصر يا ناس قدام الكل
بتنادى فى المخلصين .. نصارى أو مسلمين 
نبت الغيطان والطييييييييييين 
والنيل بوشه يطل

النيل ملا الشوارع .. رايح فيها وراجع 
النيل كره السكوت 
بيخرج م البيوووووووووت
النيل ع الأرض جارى 
بيزحف م الحوارى .. بيحاصر القصور
النيل سمع غنانا 
النيل هتف معانا .. فى أصغر الكفور

وأهى قامت مصر أم الأعاجيب
وبتتعانق بهلال وصليب
والنيل بيقول يا صباح الفل

واهى قامت مصر بتقلع توب الذل
وأهى صحيت مصر يا ناس قدام الكل_



 :: 

_صباح الورد البلدي_

----------


## اليمامة

> _
> أهى قامت مصر بتقلع توب الذل
> أهى صحيت مصر يا ناس قدام الكل
> بتنادى فى المخلصين .. نصارى أو مسلمين 
> نبت الغيطان والطييييييييييين 
> والنيل بوشه يطل
> 
> النيل ملا الشوارع .. رايح فيها وراجع 
> النيل كره السكوت 
> ...


 
صباح الخير والأمل..وكل أمل جديد يا شباب مصر يا جميل
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*الحقيقة شوفت منظر بجد يغم النهاردة

منظر الطرق والسيارات فى المحلة بجد اكتر من زفت

الميكروباصات قلبتها خرابة  الطرق اتجاه واحد بجد سداح مداح و الوقف فى نص الشوارع عشان يحملوا الركاب  غير السرعة المجنونة  والخ .....

عشان كدا بجد طالما المرور مالوش لزمة فى مصر كلها يبقى على المواطنين التصدى لهذه الاشكال القذرة من السائقين

يعنى الحق النهاردة ولأول مرة اشوفها فى حياتى لواء فى المرور بيطلب من سواق ميكروباص بيقوله لو سمحت ما تحملش من هنا  والسواق يقل ادبه عليه  ولولا الناس والله لكان الطريق وقف 

رجالة فعلا  هزقوا السواق واللى معاه ونزلوا من الميكروباص  واى حد كان بيكى يركب كانوا يطلبوا منه يسيبوه وبالفعل الناس كان معظمها بيستجيب واللى ما استجابش لما بيلاقى الميكروباص فاضى بيسيبه  وبالفعل السواق زى  الشاطر راح ساب المكان اللى كان فيه ومحدش برضه ركب معاه 

الموقف كان مميز جدا وعشان كدا احنا لازم نظبط الامور شوية  لانى بقيت موقن ان المشاكل الجاية هتيجى من سواقين الميكروباصات واحيانا بتوع التاكسيات 

والمفروض بقى بتوع الشرطة ما يعملوهاش حجة فارغة عشان يبقوا فراخ كالعادة المفروض يصلحوا من نفسهم الاول  عشان الناس تبدأ تلتحم معاهم

مش زى ما وزير الفراخ* ***قال قبل كدا
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> صباح الخير والأمل..وكل أمل جديد يا شباب مصر يا جميل


 *ياعينى على الناس الفايقة

شكلك كدا





















 قبضتى** المرتب*

----------


## اليمامة

> *ياعينى على الناس الفايقة
> 
> شكلك كدا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لا والله يا هيثم
هههههههه
اتقبض من زمان واتصرف عادى إلا قليلا..
أنا أصلا مابحبش أحتفظ بالفلوس.. :: 
يعنى المشكلات هاتفضل قائمة فى اعتفادى لفترة طويلة بين شرطة المرور والسائقين بشكل عام
بينهم تار على مايبدو..وتاريخ أسود
موش هايروح إلا بالمشاركات الإيجابية من الشرطة ومن الشرفاء مننا فعلا يا هيثم
واللى بيخافوا على البلد
ان شاء الله مسألة وقت
بس انت كدا شد حيلك معانا
انت لسه شباب أهو وتقدر تستحمل الضرب  :: 
يعيش الشباب
صباح الخير
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*ياريت نقرا المقال ده ونفكر فيه 

*أخشى أن تكون الخطة الأساسية الآن لمحاربة انتصار ثورة يناير هى بالمزيد من  إشاعة الفوضى والخوف، والقضاء على الثقة فى المؤسسات الحالية التى تقود  عملية التغيير، هذا الخوف نابع من أحداث الأيام الأخيرة التى سادتها شائعات  طالت المؤسسات القضائية، وتجاوزت إلى مكانة القوات المسلحة، ودورها فى  حماية هذه الثورة الشعبية المجيدة، وهذا الخوف نابع أيضا من استمرار حالة  انعدام الثقة بين الشرطة والشارع، ليس فقط بسبب التراث التاريخى المرير بين  الجانبين، ولكن بسبب استمرار أجواء التربص غير المفهومة لكل محاولات  استعادة الأمن فى الشوارع.. ماذا يجرى.. ومن الذى يقطع طريق الانتصار  الكامل للثورة على هذا النحو؟

أنت وأنا نعرف أننا لن ننعم أبدا بأى نوع من الحرية أو الديمقراطية أو  التقدم أو الرقى، إن كان هناك من بيننا من عقد العزم على أن تنتهى هيبة  المؤسسات الحالية العسكرية والقضائية، وتنتهى هيبة القانون فى الشارع، وفى  المؤسسات الاقتصادية، والشركات العامة والخاصة، على هذا النحو الذى نعيشه  الآن. 

احترام المؤسسات هنا لا يعنى احترام دولة النظام السابق، أو الرئيس السابق،  أو وزير الداخلية السابق، لكن علينا احترام دولة القانون وعلى رأسها  قرارات المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، والمؤسسات القضائية، وجهاز النيابة  العامة الذى يناضل حاليا فى محاربة الفساد الهمجى لهذه العصبة التى حكمت  مصر زورا وبهتانا، واحترام دولة المؤسسات يعنى أن نتجاوز عن خطايا الشرطة  فى الماضى، ونفتح الطريق للشرفاء من أبناء هذا الجهاز لاستعادتهم دورهم  المدنى بين الناس، على أسس من الاحترام للقانون وحقوق الإنسان، لا على أساس  الغرور الأحمق الذى تعامل به البعض فى الماضى. 

أقول لك، إننا إذا حكمنا بالإعدام التام على هذه المؤسسات، وأطلقنا رصاص  التخوين على المؤسسات القضائية، والنيابة العامة، وجهاز الشرطة، وحكومة  تسيير الأعمال، وعلى كل شىء من حولنا، فإننا ببساطة نكون قد انتقلنا من  مرحلة الثورة الطاهرة إلى مرحلة الفوضى غير الخلاقة، وهذه الفوضى لن نستطيع  من خلالها أن نحقق انتصارا على الأرض، لأننا فى هذه الحالة نكون قد ضربنا  بفكرة دولة القانون عرض الحائط، وهذه النتيجة هى جوهر ما يريده كل أعداء  ثورة يناير، وكل خصومها من بقايا وأطلال النظام السابق، فإن قدنا البلاد  إلى الفوضى وعدم الاستقرار، نكون قد منحنا هذه العصبة انتصارها الحقيقى،  أما إذا اعتصمنا بالاستقرار، وبدأنا هدنة حقيقية نحقق من خلالها مجدا  لبلادنا، دستوريا وقانونيا واقتصاديا وأمنيا، نكون بذلك قد وصلنا بالثورة  إلى قمة مجدها الحضارى. 

قل لى أنت ما معنى أن يتعرض النائب العام لحملة على بعض مواقع الإنترنت،  رغم الجهد الخارق الذى يبذله الرجل مع أطقم النيابة لملاحقة الفاسدين؟ وقل  لى أنت أيضا، ما معنى أن يتجرأ بعض الغاضبين على رجال القوات المسلحة فى  عدد من المواقع، فى حين يعرف صناع الثورة الحقيقيون هذا القدر من التفانى  الذى يعمل من خلاله جنود جيش مصر العظيم لحماية أمن مصر الداخلى والخارجى  معا، وحماية منجزات ثورة يناير دستوريا وقانونيا؟، هل يصب ذلك فى أى خانة  سوى معسكر الاستبداد السابق الذى يريد تعكير صفو أى محاولة التقاط أنفاس فى  هذا البلد؟! 

أخاف من أن يكون السبيل الوحيد الذى اختاره خصوم الثورة وأعداء الحرية، هو  التخطيط لإشاعة الفوضى المستمرة، والإحساس بعدم الأمان الدائم فى المجتمع،  وأخشى هنا أن ينخدع البعض من الذين يحلمون بالحرية الكاملة إلى الحد الذى  تتحول فيه الأوضاع السياسية فى مصر إلى حالة من التعبئة الجماهيرية  المستمرة التى تتأسس على انعدام الثقة فى أى شىء وفى كل شىء، وأخشى أيضا أن  تصبح التعبئة هى السلاح الوحيد فى المرحلة الديمقراطية المقبلة، فتكون  المظاهرات التعبوية هى السلاح فى الانتخابات، وهى عنصر الحسم فى اختيار  رئيس الوزارة، أو فى اختيار الوزراء، أو فى معارضة أى رئيس منتخب فى  المرحلة الجديدة من تاريخ مصر، فإن جاء رئيس من اليسار هاج عليه أهل  اليمين، ولجأوا إلى التعبئة الجماهيرية الحاشدة، وإن جاء رئيس من الإخوان  هاج عليه أهل اليسار، واعتصموا فى ميدان التحرير حتى إطاحته عن السلطة،  وإذا ساد هذا النهج فهذا يعنى أننا سنعيش فى حالة لهو دائم، ننشغل خلاله  بأنفسنا عن القيمة الأكبر، وهى قيمة العمل والتنمية والتقدم. 

الديمقراطية يا أخى هى وسيلة نصل بها إلى دولة الرفاهية، وليست غاية فى حد  ذاتها، والديمقراطية هى وسيلة لمحاسبة الحكومات والرؤساء الذين يقصّرون فى  تلبية احتياجات المجتمع الاقتصادية والتنموية، ومن ثم فإننا نمارس  الديمقراطية حتى نختار من بيننا رجالا صالحين، نسلمهم مفاتيح الإدارة،  ونحاسبهم كل أربع أو خمس سنوات حسب الدستور الجديد، نقول لهم علنا  وبالقانون: ما هى إنجازاتكم، وما هى أخطاؤكم، ونشكرهم إن أثابوا، ونطردهم  من السلطة إن ضلوا أو أخطأوا، هذه هى قواعد الديمقراطية، أما فكرة الحساب  لحظة بلحظة، وقرارا بقرار، والخروج إلى ساحات الغضب بلا انقطاع، فإنها قد  تعصف بنا وبمجتمعنا، ولا تضمن لكل أسرة مصرية حالة الأمن التى تشجعهم على  إرسال أبنائهم إلى المدارس، أو ذهاب الآباء إلى العمل، كما أن هذه الحالة  أيضا يمكن أن تؤدى إلى نفور اقتصادى للمستثمرين فى الداخل والخارج، وهو ما  قد يهوى ببلادنا إلى دائرة أكثر خطرا وتدميرا. 

نحن نحتاج اليوم إلى هدنة حقيقية لنسترد عافية البلاد أمنيا واقتصاديا،  والمسار الأصوب للثورة الآن، هو فى مساعدة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة  لاستعادة الأمن، وإعادة لملمة أشلاء الدولة المفككة، ومن غير ذلك، فإننا لن  نخسر إنجازات الثورة فقط، بل قد نخسر مصر بكاملها، ونندم حيث لا ينفع  الندم. 

يا أخى صدقنى أرجوك، نحن يجب أن نحترم منطق الاختلاف السياسى والفكرى فيما  بيننا، ومصر ستدخل إلى هذه المرحلة من الاختلاف القطعى بعد الثورة، ويجب  ألا يكون منطق القوة والتعبئة والتراشق بالمظاهرات هو السلاح الوحيد بيننا،  يجب أن نستعيد أجواء الحوار الهادئ، ونتخلى عن التخوين المفرط، مصر ستشهد  إنشاء عشرات الأحزاب السياسية والجمعيات المدنية، والتيارات الفكرية  الجديدة، ومن ثم يجب أن تؤهل نفسك أن يكون غضبك محكوما بالقانون، وأن تكون  ساحة المواجهة هى صناديق الاقتراع، ويجب أن تؤهل نفسك أيضا إلى أن دولة بلا  أمن هى دولة بلا حرية، لأن الحرية فى دولة الخوف ستكون للبلطجية وحملة  السلاح فقط. 

لا ينبغى أن نسلم أنفسنا لهؤلاء الذين يصنعون الفوضى للقضاء على أعظم منجزات الثورة بصورتهاالحضارية.. ألا هل بلغت.. اللهم فاشهد. 
 مقال الاستاذ خالد صلاح اليوم السابع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*النائب العام يقرر التحفظ على أرصدة مبارك وعائلته ويمنعهم من السفر*
 
 
  الإثنين، 28 فبراير  2011 - 13:29
 

مبارك وعائلته 

كتب محمود المملوك
 

 صرح المتحدث الرسمى للنيابة العامة، أن المستشار عبد المجيد محمود  النائب العام أصدر اليوم قرارات فى البلاغات التى تلقتها النيابة بشأن  تضخم ثروة الرئيس السابق للجمهورية، وهى التحفظ على جميع الأموال المنقولة  والعقارية والنقدية والأسهم والسندات ومختلف الأوراق المالية فى البنوك  والشركات، وغيرها المملوكة للرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك وزوجته سوزان  صالح ثابت ونجليه جمال وعلاء وزوجتيهما وأولادهما القصر ومنعهم من مغادرة  البلاد، وتم إخطار جميع البنوك والجهات المختصة فى الدولة لتنفيذ تلك  القرارات.

وأوضح المتحدث الرسمى باسم النيابة، أن النيابة العامة كانت تلقت بعض  البلاغات تضمنت تضخم ثروة الرئيس السابق وأسرته بطرق غير مشروعة فى داخل  البلاد وباشرت التحقيقات فور تلقيها وذلك بسؤال مقدمى البلاغات فيما  تضمنته، وقدم البعض منهم فى هذا المجال أوراقا تستلزم التحقيقات والتأكد من  صحتها بشأن ذلك، وتم إرسال صورة البلاغات للأجهزة الرقابية للفحص وجمع  المعلومات والمستندات. 

وأضاف أنه فى إطار الحفاظ على أموال الدولة فقد سبق وأصدر النائب العام  قرارا بتجميد أموالهم وأرصدتهم فى الدول الأجنبية لاتخاذ الإجراءات الأزمة  فى هذا الصدد على ضوء نصوص الاتفاقات الدولية، كما تم إخطار إدارة الكسب  غير المشروع لاتخاذ شئونها فى ضوء أحكام القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1975 فى شأن  الكسب غير المشروع.

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *ياريت نقرا المقال ده ونفكر فيه 
> 
> *أخشى أن تكون الخطة الأساسية الآن لمحاربة انتصار ثورة يناير هى بالمزيد من  إشاعة الفوضى والخوف، والقضاء على الثقة فى المؤسسات الحالية التى تقود  عملية التغيير، هذا الخوف نابع من أحداث الأيام الأخيرة التى سادتها شائعات  طالت المؤسسات القضائية، وتجاوزت إلى مكانة القوات المسلحة، ودورها فى  حماية هذه الثورة الشعبية المجيدة، وهذا الخوف نابع أيضا من استمرار حالة  انعدام الثقة بين الشرطة والشارع، ليس فقط بسبب التراث التاريخى المرير بين  الجانبين، ولكن بسبب استمرار أجواء التربص غير المفهومة لكل محاولات  استعادة الأمن فى الشوارع.. ماذا يجرى.. ومن الذى يقطع طريق الانتصار  الكامل للثورة على هذا النحو؟
> 
> أنت وأنا نعرف أننا لن ننعم أبدا بأى نوع من الحرية أو الديمقراطية أو  التقدم أو الرقى، إن كان هناك من بيننا من عقد العزم على أن تنتهى هيبة  المؤسسات الحالية العسكرية والقضائية، وتنتهى هيبة القانون فى الشارع، وفى  المؤسسات الاقتصادية، والشركات العامة والخاصة، على هذا النحو الذى نعيشه  الآن. 
> 
> احترام المؤسسات هنا لا يعنى احترام دولة النظام السابق، أو الرئيس السابق،  أو وزير الداخلية السابق، لكن علينا احترام دولة القانون وعلى رأسها  قرارات المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، والمؤسسات القضائية، وجهاز النيابة  العامة الذى يناضل حاليا فى محاربة الفساد الهمجى لهذه العصبة التى حكمت  مصر زورا وبهتانا، واحترام دولة المؤسسات يعنى أن نتجاوز عن خطايا الشرطة  فى الماضى، ونفتح الطريق للشرفاء من أبناء هذا الجهاز لاستعادتهم دورهم  المدنى بين الناس، على أسس من الاحترام للقانون وحقوق الإنسان، لا على أساس  الغرور الأحمق الذى تعامل به البعض فى الماضى. 
> 
> أقول لك، إننا إذا حكمنا بالإعدام التام على هذه المؤسسات، وأطلقنا رصاص  التخوين على المؤسسات القضائية، والنيابة العامة، وجهاز الشرطة، وحكومة  تسيير الأعمال، وعلى كل شىء من حولنا، فإننا ببساطة نكون قد انتقلنا من  مرحلة الثورة الطاهرة إلى مرحلة الفوضى غير الخلاقة، وهذه الفوضى لن نستطيع  من خلالها أن نحقق انتصارا على الأرض، لأننا فى هذه الحالة نكون قد ضربنا  بفكرة دولة القانون عرض الحائط، وهذه النتيجة هى جوهر ما يريده كل أعداء  ثورة يناير، وكل خصومها من بقايا وأطلال النظام السابق، فإن قدنا البلاد  إلى الفوضى وعدم الاستقرار، نكون قد منحنا هذه العصبة انتصارها الحقيقى،  أما إذا اعتصمنا بالاستقرار، وبدأنا هدنة حقيقية نحقق من خلالها مجدا  لبلادنا، دستوريا وقانونيا واقتصاديا وأمنيا، نكون بذلك قد وصلنا بالثورة  إلى قمة مجدها الحضارى. 
> ...


 كلام صحيح ومطلوب حاليا احمد

الثقة كل الثقة طبعا فى رجال القوات المسلحة ,لكن المشكلة كلها فى الشرطة الناس محتاجة ان الناس دى تتأهل نفسيا  من تانى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> كلام صحيح ومطلوب حاليا احمد
> 
> الثقة كل الثقة طبعا فى رجال القوات المسلحة ,لكن المشكلة كلها فى الشرطة الناس محتاجة ان الناس دى تتأهل نفسيا  من تانى


القوات المسلحه مش قاعدلنا فى الشارع  ::  والناس كل بتقوله مش عايزين شرطه خليهم بقى لما يبقو قدام امر واقع ويلاقو الجيش مشى والشرطه نزلت غصب عنهم بقى  :: 
وخليك متحضر ومتقلش فراخ وبيض وكتاكيت لازم تكون فعلا متحضر فى الاسلوب  ::  انت ديموقراطى دلوقتى ونصلح من نفسنا ثانيا لو شوفت اى واحد بتاع ميكبراص غلطان قله وربنا يستر عليك لازم نتغير غصب عن اى حد  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مش عارف ليه لما راجعت احداث الثوره افتكرت فيلم معين 
فيلم هي فوضي 

المشهد الاخير والذي كان الحل الذي اقترحه يوسف شاهين في الفيلم هو تقريبا نفس ماحدث 
لعله كان يحذر الانظمه من ان الاستمرار في الظلم والخداع والتجبر والطغيان سيودي بالناس لذي هذه المرحله التي لن يجدي معها اي مسكنات وقتيه 
ولعل رسالته كانت قويه وبها كثير من الاشارات الاخري 
مشهد امين الشرطه حاتم ..وهو خالد صالح ..وهو في النهايه مقبوض عليه تحت ضغظ الثوار يذكرني الان بحبيب العادلي وهو مقبوض عليه الان ويحاكم في الجنايات 
وكان مشهد له مغزي حين كان وكيل النيابه في احضان الثوار وهو كنايه عن ان مازال القضاء يمثل حمايه للشعب وحصنا امنا له 
وبان الشرطه مازالت تحتاج الي اعاده تاهيل كبير حتي تعود الي احضان الشعب مره اخري 

معرفش يكون باكون ابالغ فيما اقول 
بس هي في النهايه وجهه نظر فرديه

----------


## طائر الشرق

> القوات المسلحه مش قاعدلنا فى الشارع  والناس كل بتقوله مش عايزين شرطه خليهم بقى لما يبقو قدام امر واقع ويلاقو الجيش مشى والشرطه نزلت غصب عنهم بقى 
> وخليك متحضر ومتقلش فراخ وبيض وكتاكيت لازم تكون فعلا متحضر فى الاسلوب  انت ديموقراطى دلوقتى ونصلح من نفسنا ثانيا لو شوفت اى واحد بتاع ميكبراص غلطان قله وربنا يستر عليك لازم نتغير غصب عن اى حد


 فراخ وفراخ بيضة كمان :: 


الى يهرب من واجبه وحماية غيره يبقى فرخة

الا بقى لو كان عندهم الشجاعة انهم يعترفواعلنا انهم سبب المصايب دى كلها

----------


## اليمامة

> مش عارف ليه لما راجعت احداث الثوره افتكرت فيلم معين 
> فيلم هي فوضي 
> 
> المشهد الاخير والذي كان الحل الذي اقترحه يوسف شاهين في الفيلم هو تقريبا نفس ماحدث 
> لعله كان يحذر الانظمه من ان الاستمرار في الظلم والخداع والتجبر والطغيان سيودي بالناس لذي هذه المرحله التي لن يجدي معها اي مسكنات وقتيه 
> ولعل رسالته كانت قويه وبها كثير من الاشارات الاخري 
> مشهد امين الشرطه حاتم ..وهو خالد صالح ..وهو في النهايه مقبوض عليه تحت ضغظ الثوار يذكرني الان بحبيب العادلي وهو مقبوض عليه الان ويحاكم في الجنايات 
> وكان مشهد له مغزي حين كان وكيل النيابه في احضان الثوار وهو كنايه عن ان مازال القضاء يمثل حمايه للشعب وحصنا امنا له 
> وبان الشرطه مازالت تحتاج الي اعاده تاهيل كبير حتي تعود الي احضان الشعب مره اخري 
> ...


أنا ماتفرجتش على الفيلم دا يا محمد
جت الفرصة أكتر من مرة
بس كنت بخاف
بخاف أتفرج على الأفلام من النوعية دى
لأنى شفت فى إعلاناته مشاهد دموية وعنيفة جدا..وحقيرة الحقيقة
ودا شىء مزعج جدا بالنسبة ليا
بس واضح من وصفك إن المشاهد التخيلية دى استوحاها الواقع الحالى
أو أنها استوحيت من واقع كان مقدر ومتوقع حدوثه
يعنى كانت نهايته ايه؟
زى الوضع الحالى ؟

----------


## اليمامة

> *ياريت نقرا المقال ده ونفكر فيه 
> 
> *أخشى أن تكون الخطة الأساسية الآن لمحاربة انتصار ثورة يناير هى بالمزيد من  إشاعة الفوضى والخوف، والقضاء على الثقة فى المؤسسات الحالية التى تقود  عملية التغيير، هذا الخوف نابع من أحداث الأيام الأخيرة التى سادتها شائعات  طالت المؤسسات القضائية، وتجاوزت إلى مكانة القوات المسلحة، ودورها فى  حماية هذه الثورة الشعبية المجيدة، وهذا الخوف نابع أيضا من استمرار حالة  انعدام الثقة بين الشرطة والشارع، ليس فقط بسبب التراث التاريخى المرير بين  الجانبين، ولكن بسبب استمرار أجواء التربص غير المفهومة لكل محاولات  استعادة الأمن فى الشوارع.. ماذا يجرى.. ومن الذى يقطع طريق الانتصار  الكامل للثورة على هذا النحو؟
> 
> أنت وأنا نعرف أننا لن ننعم أبدا بأى نوع من الحرية أو الديمقراطية أو  التقدم أو الرقى، إن كان هناك من بيننا من عقد العزم على أن تنتهى هيبة  المؤسسات الحالية العسكرية والقضائية، وتنتهى هيبة القانون فى الشارع، وفى  المؤسسات الاقتصادية، والشركات العامة والخاصة، على هذا النحو الذى نعيشه  الآن. 
> 
> احترام المؤسسات هنا لا يعنى احترام دولة النظام السابق، أو الرئيس السابق،  أو وزير الداخلية السابق، لكن علينا احترام دولة القانون وعلى رأسها  قرارات المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، والمؤسسات القضائية، وجهاز النيابة  العامة الذى يناضل حاليا فى محاربة الفساد الهمجى لهذه العصبة التى حكمت  مصر زورا وبهتانا، واحترام دولة المؤسسات يعنى أن نتجاوز عن خطايا الشرطة  فى الماضى، ونفتح الطريق للشرفاء من أبناء هذا الجهاز لاستعادتهم دورهم  المدنى بين الناس، على أسس من الاحترام للقانون وحقوق الإنسان، لا على أساس  الغرور الأحمق الذى تعامل به البعض فى الماضى. 
> 
> أقول لك، إننا إذا حكمنا بالإعدام التام على هذه المؤسسات، وأطلقنا رصاص  التخوين على المؤسسات القضائية، والنيابة العامة، وجهاز الشرطة، وحكومة  تسيير الأعمال، وعلى كل شىء من حولنا، فإننا ببساطة نكون قد انتقلنا من  مرحلة الثورة الطاهرة إلى مرحلة الفوضى غير الخلاقة، وهذه الفوضى لن نستطيع  من خلالها أن نحقق انتصارا على الأرض، لأننا فى هذه الحالة نكون قد ضربنا  بفكرة دولة القانون عرض الحائط، وهذه النتيجة هى جوهر ما يريده كل أعداء  ثورة يناير، وكل خصومها من بقايا وأطلال النظام السابق، فإن قدنا البلاد  إلى الفوضى وعدم الاستقرار، نكون قد منحنا هذه العصبة انتصارها الحقيقى،  أما إذا اعتصمنا بالاستقرار، وبدأنا هدنة حقيقية نحقق من خلالها مجدا  لبلادنا، دستوريا وقانونيا واقتصاديا وأمنيا، نكون بذلك قد وصلنا بالثورة  إلى قمة مجدها الحضارى. 
> ...


فعلا يا زيزو..مقال مهم جدا..والأهم انه واقعى وعقلانى فعلا..
الديمقراطية بالتأكيد ليست هدف نظرى فى حد ذاته..وهذا ما كنت أعنيه عندما قلت لا للديمقراطية المقنعة والعائمة..فنحن نريد ديمقراطية لمصر..لدولة مصر بكل ما تحمله اليوم من مزايا وعيوب..بكل حالاتها..وهذا لكى نكون واقعيين..ومازال المشوار طويل فى اعتقادى..
ولكى يقصر..لابد أن تلغى تلك الحالة الإستئصالية المسيطرة على الناس لكل قديم..ليس كل قديم سىء وإلا فهذا معناه أننا سنهدم مصر القديمة ونخلق مصر جديدة فى غمضة عين !!!
الإستئصال كهدف فى حد ذاته لا أراه ساريا فى كل الأحوال وعلى كل شىء..
لأنه يعنى تفكيك..معناه اجتثاث..معناه إلغاء التجربة السياسية وبالتالى لن تكون هناك نقطة للبدء أو الإستكمال..معناه مليشيات سوف تعود أخطر.. مخيفة وطائفية وانتهازية متدثرة فى أردية جديدة..ربما تنزع فتيل أمان المجتمع وهويته..وخاصة أنه سيكون تم الإحتياط وأخذ المحاذير الكافية من التجربة الأخيرة..
نحتاج فقط لحالة إطمئنان إلى أنه لن يكون هناك إلتفاف على الثورة..وأنا أثق اليوم فى الوعى الشعبى ولكن بشرط ألا يتقدمهم المروجين والدعائيين..والإعلاميين..والبكوات والبشوات..والكدابين والإنتهازيين..والحرامية ..هؤلاء جميعهم من بقايا النظام..من الفسدة الذين حتى الآن يأخذون حيز متسع فى قاعدة الدولة..ممن يحاولون نشرال فوضى وتشوية الصورة ويقومون بتصفية الحسابات تحت اسم فوضى الحرية والكرامة..لازبد أن نفهم ونفرق ونعى..
نحتاج لحالة إنتقال ديمقراطى بطيئة وهادئة ومريحة..لا نستعجلها حتى لا تكون شكلية ومسلوقة..حاليا بدأت توجد عراقيل فى كل مؤسسة..وفى كل جهاز..وفى كل مصنع..وفى كل مدرسة..لن ينفع هذا الأمر وهذه المعوقات لإرساء سياسية جديدة نافعة..بل لن تساعد أبدا على الإستقرار وإنما ستعمل على تعبئة إنتقامية فوضوية..هكذا قد ننهار جميعا..
وأقول هذا الكلام بناء على إعتصامات حدثت وتعطل فعلا من سير العمل وأصبحت فوضى..ودسيسة..
لابد من خطة جديدة من القائمين على سلامة الوطن الآن غير الخطة القديمة..خطة شاملة وعامة لكل أركان المجتمع مؤسسات وأجهزته ومنشآته االإجتماعية والصناعية والإقتصادية..خطة لا تركز على روتين وبيروقراطية واسكات مقموع..وخطة أمنية جديدة تماما ..وأمنية هنا مهمة جدا لأنها ستطمئن الشعب من جانب الشرطة..خطة فيها محاسبية فورية..ومن الجهة الأخرى يجب أن يقابلها الناس لا بأيديولوجية انتفامية رافضة كل قديم ..هكذا أرى أن التحول الديمقراطى قد يحدث بشكل هادى ومستوعب ...فكلمة تحول هذه تحدث بالتدريج...بوعى..وبصقل..تماما مثلما نحول درجة لون إلى لون آخر ببطء ودقة وإتقان حتى نلحظ التغييرات ونقف على الدرجة المطلوبة هذا لأن الدرجة المطلوبة تصنع فارقا كبيرا فى الصورة..فى شكل اللوحة واتساقها وتناسقها..هكذا يكون التحول الذى لا يسلك طريقا للعودة عند أول منعطف..
الديمقراطية كمصطلح..أنا حقيقة أرفض انفتاحه على المطلق..أرفض تعميمه..أرفض أن يعمعم على كل الدول ومن تصدير سياسة فكرية معينة كأمريكا..وإلا يصبح غير منطقى وغير قابل للممارسة..يصبح خيالا..أو يصبح ضحك على الدقون..أرفض أن ترتدى الديمقراطية " عِمة "..ونقول أننا الديمقراطيون..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الناس دي يا عبيطة يا بتستعبط





> كتب : محمد السويدي                  
> 
> 
> 
> كشفت مصادر مطلعة لبوابة الوفد الإلكترونية بمؤسسة 57357 الأهلية التى  تدير مستشفى سرطان الأطفال  أن إدارة المؤسسة قررت اختيار الدكتور أحمد  فتحى سرور رئيس مجلس الشعب المنحل
>     من قبل مجلس الحكم العسكري رئيسا لمجلس أمناء المستشفى خلفا لسوزان مبارك  حرم رئيس الجمهورية السابق ورئيسة مجلس أمناء مستشفى 57357 – قبل تنحى  زوجها عن الحكم و أكدت المصادر أنه جارٍ الآن تجهيز طابق بالكامل في المؤسسة ليكون  مكتبا لفتحى سرور ورجاله ، ويدعم قرار تصعيد سرور كل من الدكتور هانى حسين  مدير عام مستشفى 57357 و محمود التهامى مدير عام المؤسسة و المهندسة علا  غبور العضو المنتدب  للمؤسسة وهم الثلاثة الكبار أصحاب الرأى القوى في  المؤسسة الخيرية ، في حين كان عدد كبير من العاملين في المستشفى و المؤسسة  الخيرية يرفضون تولى فتحي سرور رئاسة مجلس إدارة مؤسسة 57357 و يعتزمون  تقديم استقالاتهم في حال التمسك بفكرة تعيين سرور رئيسا لهم .


http://www.alwafd.org/index.php?opti...%8A&Itemid=105

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الخبر ده لسة شايفاه على الجزيرة 





> اعادة هيكلة و انتشار القوات الامريكية حول ليبيا


ايه رأيكوا ؟؟  :xmas 41:

----------


## ابن البلد

يا مصراوية
لا تصدقي الوفد
ولا تصدقي الجزيرة 


الأتنين بينشروا أي خبر يسمعوا والسلام دون التحقق من مصدره

وتلاقي تاني يوم جهة مختصة تنفي الخبر
وتلاقي برضك الخبر أتحذف من على موقعهم ( الوفد )

فالوقت هو وقت الإشاعات

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا مصراوية
> لا تصدقي الوفد
> ولا تصدقي الجزيرة 
> 
> 
> الأتنين بينشروا أي خبر يسمعوا والسلام دون التحقق من مصدره
> 
> وتلاقي تاني يوم جهة مختصة تنفي الخبر
> وتلاقي برضك الخبر أتحذف من على موقعهم ( الوفد )
> ...


حاضر يا كبيرنا  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

:xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7: 
 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> فعلا يا زيزو..مقال مهم جدا..والأهم انه واقعى وعقلانى فعلا..
> الديمقراطية بالتأكيد ليست هدف نظرى فى حد ذاته..وهذا ما كنت أعنيه عندما قلت لا للديمقراطية المقنعة والعائمة..فنحن نريد ديمقراطية لمصر..لدولة مصر بكل ما تحمله اليوم من مزايا وعيوب..بكل حالاتها..وهذا لكى نكون واقعيين..ومازال المشوار طويل فى اعتقادى..
> ولكى يقصر..لابد أن تلغى تلك الحالة الإستئصالية المسيطرة على الناس لكل قديم..ليس كل قديم سىء وإلا فهذا معناه أننا سنهدم مصر القديمة ونخلق مصر جديدة فى غمضة عين !!!
> الإستئصال كهدف فى حد ذاته لا أراه ساريا فى كل الأحوال وعلى كل شىء..
> لأنه يعنى تفكيك..معناه اجتثاث..معناه إلغاء التجربة السياسية وبالتالى لن تكون هناك نقطة للبدء أو الإستكمال..معناه مليشيات سوف تعود أخطر.. مخيفة وطائفية وانتهازية متدثرة فى أردية جديدة..ربما تنزع فتيل أمان المجتمع وهويته..وخاصة أنه سيكون تم الإحتياط وأخذ المحاذير الكافية من التجربة الأخيرة..
> نحتاج فقط لحالة إطمئنان إلى أنه لن يكون هناك إلتفاف على الثورة..وأنا أثق اليوم فى الوعى الشعبى ولكن بشرط ألا يتقدمهم المروجين والدعائيين..والإعلاميين..والبكوات والبشوات..والكدابين والإنتهازيين..والحرامية ..هؤلاء جميعهم من بقايا النظام..من الفسدة الذين حتى الآن يأخذون حيز متسع فى قاعدة الدولة..ممن يحاولون نشرال فوضى وتشوية الصورة ويقومون بتصفية الحسابات تحت اسم فوضى الحرية والكرامة..لازبد أن نفهم ونفرق ونعى..
> نحتاج لحالة إنتقال ديمقراطى بطيئة وهادئة ومريحة..لا نستعجلها حتى لا تكون شكلية ومسلوقة..حاليا بدأت توجد عراقيل فى كل مؤسسة..وفى كل جهاز..وفى كل مصنع..وفى كل مدرسة..لن ينفع هذا الأمر وهذه المعوقات لإرساء سياسية جديدة نافعة..بل لن تساعد أبدا على الإستقرار وإنما ستعمل على تعبئة إنتقامية فوضوية..هكذا قد ننهار جميعا..
> وأقول هذا الكلام بناء على إعتصامات حدثت وتعطل فعلا من سير العمل وأصبحت فوضى..ودسيسة..
> لابد من خطة جديدة من القائمين على سلامة الوطن الآن غير الخطة القديمة..خطة شاملة وعامة لكل أركان المجتمع مؤسسات وأجهزته ومنشآته االإجتماعية والصناعية والإقتصادية..خطة لا تركز على روتين وبيروقراطية واسكات مقموع..وخطة أمنية جديدة تماما ..وأمنية هنا مهمة جدا لأنها ستطمئن الشعب من جانب الشرطة..خطة فيها محاسبية فورية..ومن الجهة الأخرى يجب أن يقابلها الناس لا بأيديولوجية انتفامية رافضة كل قديم ..هكذا أرى أن التحول الديمقراطى قد يحدث بشكل هادى ومستوعب ...فكلمة تحول هذه تحدث بالتدريج...بوعى..وبصقل..تماما مثلما نحول درجة لون إلى لون آخر ببطء ودقة وإتقان حتى نلحظ التغييرات ونقف على الدرجة المطلوبة هذا لأن الدرجة المطلوبة تصنع فارقا كبيرا فى الصورة..فى شكل اللوحة واتساقها وتناسقها..هكذا يكون التحول الذى لا يسلك طريقا للعودة عند أول منعطف..
> الديمقراطية كمصطلح..أنا حقيقة أرفض انفتاحه على المطلق..أرفض تعميمه..أرفض أن يعمعم على كل الدول ومن تصدير سياسة فكرية معينة كأمريكا..وإلا يصبح غير منطقى وغير قابل للممارسة..يصبح خيالا..أو يصبح ضحك على الدقون..أرفض أن ترتدى الديمقراطية " عِمة "..ونقول أننا الديمقراطيون..


والله ياندى انتى كلامك جميل جدا اصلا والمقال الى حطيته بردو عاجبنى قوى ومنطقى جدا جدا وياريت بس الناس تفرق مابين الى ليهم والى عليهم وفعلا لازم نشوف زمام الامور ومنبقاش ماشين ورا اى كلام وخلاص اتمنى فعلا اننا نهدى شويه بقى ونسيب الدنيا تمشى من غير ماكل يوم بمطلب وكل يوم بحال وفى الاخر هيضخك علينا كلنا 
بجد انا سعدت بمشاركتك دى جدا  :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا حبايبي..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اول مره في حياتي اعلق علي توقيع 
بس مش مشكله ..كلنا اتغيرنا بعد 25 يناير 
ههههه

ازيك ياساره اسمحيلي اعلق شويه علي بعض طلبات الثوره الموجوده في توقيعك 

.. 
الرئيس تنحي ..والبرلمان اتحل .. تمام 

وضع دستور جديد .. امال طارق البشري عمل ايه دلوقتي ياساره 
الراجل قال تعديل مؤقت ..نضمن بها انتخابات حره نزيهه ..وفعلا خرجت الضمانت الجديده والتعديلات زي الفل 
بشهاده الجميييييع 
نعمل انتخابات ..ونشكل برلمان منتخب ..ونعمل انتخابات دستوريه رئاسيه .. 
وبعد كده سيكون الدستور ملكا للشعب ولمجلس الشعب .. 
تبقي فين المشكله .. ؟؟؟ 

حكومه تكنوقراط ..معاكي طبعا 
ولابد من رحيل شفيق والاشكال المستفزه من الجكومه الحاليه الي جانب طبعا المحافظين .. 

الغاء حاله الطوارئ .. 
مكفوله ياساره بالتعديلات الجديده للدستور 
يعني محدش ..شخص او مسؤل هايوعد بكده 
الدستور اللي قال كده .. 
عدم فرضها الا بموافقه مجلس الشعب ..ولا تكون لاكثر من 6 شهور ولا تجدد الا باستفتاء شعبي 
يبقي كده زي الفل 
طبعا احنا عايزين الغائها احاليا 
وده مش هيحصل ..وده منطقي 
لان مينفعش نكون عايشين فتره حكم عسكري ..ونطالب بالغاء حاله بتفرض نفسها تلقائيا حال وجود العسكر 
مش ممكن ابدا ده هيحصل ..والا هيكون البديل المؤقت لمده 7 شهور هو الاحكام العرفيه 
ودي طبعا نيله مابعدها نيله ..

حل جهاز امن الدوله .. 
جميل جدا ..وشيء منطقي المطالبه بيه 
بس عايز اقلك حاجه ..مطلب صح في التوقيت الغلط 
المجلس العسكري لن يقوم بهذا ..لاعتبارات عديده 
اولا : كم قضاي الفساد وحالات المنع من السفر ..والملاحقات لمسؤليين كبار هنا وهناك 
هايحصل ازاي ..جهاز امن الدوله له صلاحيات واسعه في هذا النطاق والغائه حاليا ..هيكون مضر اكثر من انه نافع 
ثانيا : جهاز امن الدوله ستعاد هيكلته لااراديا ..بالتعديلات الجديده 
حين يكون رئيس ا لجمهوريه اقصي مده له هو 8 سنوات ..فام جهاز امن الدوله تلقائيا 
لن يتحول الي جهاز لقمع الناس ..بل جهاز عادي في القضايا الخطيره فقط 
وممكن وقتها ينحل من نفسه ..

لجان قضائيه لمحاسبه الفساد :: 
مش فاهم اوي معناها ..بس اللي انا متابعه ان النائب العام الي الان لم يستثني احدا 
بس عموما هو مطلب اول مره اسمع عنه 

انتخابات حره  " 
مكفوله بتعديلات الدستور الان .. وسبق قلتها في الاعلي..  

عايز اقلك بقي في النهايه 
نفترض ان المجلس العسكري ..حقق كل ده 
امال رئيس الجمهوريه القادم هيعمل ايه بقي 
بجد ..سقف المطالب هذه المره غير منطقي في الوقت الراهن 
ولازم نعرف ان المجلس العسكري مش حاي يحل مشاكل مصر 
ده جاي بس ..يوقف البلد لحين مايجي نظام جديد يبدا في تحقيق كل هذه الاحلام 
كل الطلبات مشروعه ..بس بعضها يطلب في التوقيت الخاطئ

----------


## طائر الشرق

فى ناس على فكرة بتستهبل اوى

يعنى انا شايف كتير اوى بيهاجموا جزئية منع المترشح للرئاسة اللى متزوج من اجنبية او معاه جنسية تانية

ومش فاهم ايه وجه الاعتراض وايه هو المطلوب ؟

هل معقول يعنى نرشح واحد يكون معاه جنسية تانية , حتى لو كان الجنسية التانية شكلية  فعلى الاقل هيبة الدولة ممثلة فى الرئيس قد تضعف امام تلك الدولة الحامل لجنسيتها

الغريبة ان كل اللى اتكلم معاه جنسية تانية 

ههههههههههههههههه

حاجة غريبة والله اليومين دول بتحصل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> اول مره في حياتي اعلق علي توقيع 
> بس مش مشكله ..كلنا اتغيرنا بعد 25 يناير 
> ههههه
> 
> ازيك ياساره اسمحيلي اعلق شويه علي بعض طلبات الثوره الموجوده في توقيعك 
> 
> .. 
> الرئيس تنحي ..والبرلمان اتحل .. تمام 
> 
> ...


يا محمد دي طموحهم دون تحديد مين اللي هيقوم بتنفيذها ولا هتتنفذ إزاي 
بس المفروض تبقى قدام عنينا عشان منتوهش 
زي جدول المحاضرات كده بيبقى معاك جدول الأسبوع كله عشان تظبط مذاكرتك عليه حتى لو الأسبوع منتهاش 
وشباب الإئتلاف بعد ما قعدوا مع المجلس العسكري اول امبارح قالوا إحنا لينا 3 مطالب عاجلة و باقي المطالب آجلة
وده نص البيان ..



> في  الوقت الذي كانت جموع الثائرين في ميدان التحرير وشوارع مصر كلها تهتف  "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة"، فوجئنا بتصرف غير مسئول من أفراد الشرطة  العسكرية والجيش، أعاد إلى الأذهان الصورة السيئة لأفراد الشرطة والأمن  المركزي من ضرب وصعق بالعصي الكهربائية واعتقال لأفراد استخدموا حقهم في  التظاهر السلمي، الحق الذي انتزعوه بدماء طاهرة سالت في ربوع هذا الوطن،  ولم يعد ممكنا سلب هذا الحق بعد هذه التضحيات.
> إننا إذ نقدر الاعتذار  الذي قدمه المجلس الأعلى، إلا أننا لا نرى كفايته لرد الاعتبار لا لدماء  الشهداء ولا جموع الشعب ولا للمتظاهرين الذين حدثت بحقهم هذه المأساة، وما  تلاه من ظهور المجلس الأعلى بمبررات غير مقبولة مما كان له الأثر السيء في  شرخ جدار الثقة، وأعاد للأذهان أسلوب تعامل النظام السابق مع هذه الأحداث  وهو ما ننزه المجلس عنه.
> إن الاعتذار الحقيقي عما حدث يكون بمحاسبة  من أقدم على هذا التصرف ووجود ضمانة لعدم تكرار ما حدث من أفراد قواتنا  المسلحة وكذلك تحقيق مطالب الثورة العاجلة التي أكدت عليها الجماهير والتي  تتمثل في:
> 
> إقالة رأس الحكومة واستبعاد بقايا النظام القديم تماما منها أو من غيرها من الحكومات.توجيه تهم واضحة للمتسببين في قتل المتظاهرين منذ بداية الثورة وتقديمهم للمحاكمة.حل جهاز أمن الدولة.الإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين السياسيين والمحبوسين على ذمة قضايا سياسية.وجود نص في التعديلات التي سيتم الإعلان عنها يشير إلى كون هذا الدستور دستورا مؤقتا للبلاد.
> وكذلك  نطالب جماهير الثورة في شتى أنحاء مصر بالمشاركة في تظاهرات حاشدة الجمعة  القادمة للتأكيد على مطالب ومكتسبات الثورة والحفاظ عليها، والاعتصام في  حال لم تتم الاستجابة لتلك المطالب.
> إن تحقيق هذه المطالب العاجلة  يعضد الثقة بين الشعب وقواته المسلحة، ويقطع الطريق أمام محاولات مثيري  الفتن من بقايا النظام السابق، كما نؤكد أن تحقيق تلك المطالب هي الوسيلة  الوحيدة لاستعادة الهدوء في الشارع.
> ونؤكد على أن الثقة المتبادلة بين الشعب وقواته المسلحة أولوية لنا جميعا لأن غياب هذه الثقة خطر يهدد مصر كلها.
> 
> ...


بيتهيألي وضحت ..
وانا عارفة ان المجلس العسكري مش جاي يحل مشاكل مصر_على الرغم من إن ده واجب وطني على كل فرد _
لكن كمان مش يغرقنا و يسيبنا بعد 6 شهور وشكرا واللي جاي بعد كده يقول اخبطوا راسكوا في الحيط !
انا مش شايفة إن سقف المطالب اللي في البيان دي عالي ولا حاجة 
اما باي المطالب فهي طبعا آجلة و عشان كده متحطتش في البيان لأنها هتكون إن شاء الله نتيجة حتمية للمطالب العاجلة 
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> فى ناس على فكرة بتستهبل اوى
> 
> يعنى انا شايف كتير اوى بيهاجموا جزئية منع المترشح للرئاسة اللى متزوج من اجنبية او معاه جنسية تانية
> 
> ومش فاهم ايه وجه الاعتراض وايه هو المطلوب ؟
> 
> هل معقول يعنى نرشح واحد يكون معاه جنسية تانية , حتى لو كان الجنسية التانية شكلية  فعلى الاقل هيبة الدولة ممثلة فى الرئيس قد تضعف امام تلك الدولة الحامل لجنسيتها
> 
> الغريبة ان كل اللى اتكلم معاه جنسية تانية 
> ...


هيا تخوفات يا هيثم من أن يكون الدستور مفصل على اشخاص بعينهم 
يعني تخيل ساعة إنتخابات الرئاسة لقيت زفلوميت إسم محدش يعرف عنهم حاجة ولا الهوا ولا ليهم برنامج كويس
وفي وسط الزفلوميت يطلع شمعة منورة واحدة إسمها مثلا "عمر سليمان " ساعتها هتعمل إيه ؟؟ قول قول هه هه هتعمل ايييييه 
أنا ساعتها هقوم مكلمة ندى عشان اقابلها في إيطاليا  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> هيا تخوفات يا هيثم من أن يكون الدستور مفصل على اشخاص بعينهم 
> يعني تخيل ساعة إنتخابات الرئاسة لقيت زفلوميت إسم محدش يعرف عنهم حاجة ولا الهوا ولا ليهم برنامج كويس
> وفي وسط الزفلوميت يطلع شمعة منورة واحدة إسمها مثلا "عمر سليمان " ساعتها هتعمل إيه ؟؟ قول قول هه هه هتعمل ايييييه 
> أنا ساعتها هقوم مكلمة ندى عشان اقابلها في إيطاليا


 مفصل ايه بس يا سارة

طب ماهو اللجنة الدستورية دى فيها اعضاء معارضة

وكمان دا شئ بديهى ان يكون الرئيس للدولة مصرى خالص وعائلته مصرية ايه الغريب والمريب فى كدا

ومن جهة الزفلوميت شحصية وعمر سليمان فما تخافيش عمر سليمان مش هيجيله وش يطلع فيها 

عندك زفلومية الا واحد  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مفصل ايه بس يا سارة
> 
> طب ماهو اللجنة الدستورية دى فيها اعضاء معارضة
> 
> وكمان دا شئ بديهى ان يكون الرئيس للدولة مصرى خالص وعائلته مصرية ايه الغريب والمريب فى كدا
> 
> ومن جهة الزفلوميت شحصية وعمر سليمان فما تخافيش عمر سليمان مش هيجيله وش يطلع فيها 
> 
> عندك زفلومية الا واحد


يا بني بقول خايفييين مش اكتر
انا اصلا رافضة تماما ان الرئيس يكون مش مصري

----------


## مصراويةجدا

فى يوم 24 فبراير كنت على الهواء فى اذاعة راديو هيتس المصرية اتحدث الى  الجمهور كضيف للحلقة عن مشاريعنا الوطنية القادمة و احلامنا و كنت متحمسا  عندما ايقنت ما يجب فعله من اجل مستقبل مشرق و هو ربط جميع النشاطات على  اساسا واحدا و هى الاخلاق . انا مؤمن ان التغيير لم يكن فى شخصا واحدا فقط  ان يرحل و لكن فى انفسنا و فى اخلاقنا و فى طريقة تعبيرنا و فى احترامنا  لاراء الاخريين و فى معاملتنا للاخريين . اشياء كثيرة فُسدت مع النظام  الفاسد و انتشرت الى ان وصلت الى كل فرد منا



انتهيت  من الحلقة و كنت فى حالة من الصمت و انا اقود سيارتى متجها الى منزلى فى  المعادى لكى انام حيث اننى كنت مسيقظا من الليلة الماضية حيث اننى لست  متعودا على الاستيقاظ المبكر و نظرا ان الحلقة كانت من الساعة ال8 حتى ال10  . ذهبت الى النوم و بعدها سمعت الزمامير فى شارع الجزائر كثيرة فقلت لنفسى  "اهو رجعنا للفوضى تانى و حالة الهرج و المرج و عدم احترام الطريق" و بعد  قليل سمعت صياح الناس . قلت "و ادى الاخلاق الى بنتكلم عليها و بنقول نحترم  بعض فى الشارع " . فتحت الشباك و رايت الدخان الكثيف فجريت و ارتديت  ملابسى و ذهبت الى ميدان الجزائر و  انا فى فى طريقى اسمع السب و اللعنة  على ظباط الشرطة و الداخلية و انهم يجب ان يقتلوا جميعا و قابلت بعض رجالة  المنطقة فحكوا لى قصة و قابلت اخريين فحكوا لى قصة اخرى و البعض قصة ثالثة و  كنت تائها حتى وصلت الى السيارة المحروقة. وجدت الناس ملتفيين حول شخصا  يصرخ و يقول من النهردة مفيش حكومة ..انا الحكومة .. انا حسنى مبارك .. انا  احسن منه .. انا حرقت العربية. يلا بينا نطلع على قسم صقر قريش
فكعادتى  ادخل وسط الزحام و لا اقف استمع و اردد خلف احدا الهتافات و لكن ادخل الى  مصدر هذا الصوت و اتحدث الى من يصرخ بالعقل و كنت احمل مسدسى (بطلقات  الصوت) للتهويش فقط و كنت اضعه خلفى و ارتدى البالطو فوقه كى لا يراه احدا .  فعندما بدات اتحدث معه سكت الجميع ...ظانيين انى ظابط من الجيش او امن  الدولة و هذا ما علمته لاحقا عندما اتى الى بعض الاصدقاء يحذرونى بان اذهب  الان لانهم استمعوا الى البعض يقولون انى ظابط و سينتقموا منى !! و انا لا  احمل اى توقع لسوء النية نظرا اننى فى منطقتى و رجالتى سيحموننى و بالفعل  لم اذهب مع اصرارهم حينما استمعوا ان هناك النية للهجوم على فى اى ثانية .
اخذت  السواق الذى يدعو الى حرق القسم و تنظيم المسيرة و جلسنا على جنب فى مطعم  تايك اوى فى الميدان و قمت بدعوته ليشرب الماء و يهدا و يحكى لى ما حدث .. و  طبعا كانت حكايته مثل واحدة من القصص التى استمعت اليها من قبل مع بعض  الاختلافات فى التفاصيل انه اضاف ان الظابط كان معه عساكر و امناء شرطة!!!!  مما جعلنى احتار .. اليكم السيناريوهات التى استمعت اليها و اؤكد انى لم  اراها


الظابط كان معاه 2 اصحابه و بيسكروا و محششين  ... فكسروا على السواق الغلبان الى بياكل عيش و نزلوا ضربوه و لما اتلم  عليه الناس و السواقين راح جاب المسدس من العربية و ضرب السواق بالرصاصة فى  رقبته فاتلموا عليه الناس و اصحابه جريوا و هو اتضرب و قلعوه هدومه و رموه  جوه العربية و اخدوا ازازة الخمرة دلقوها عليه و حرقوه هو و عربيته الدودج  رام  الظابط كان معاه ولاده و امه و كان بينزل امه و الولاد فاتخانق معاه  السواقيين و ضربوه 

الظابط كان معاه اخوه الصغير و اتخانقوا مع السواقيين و اخوه جرى و امه رجعت و لحقته 


رغى  رغى رغى سيناريوهات اشاعات كذب و حقائق و لما تيجى تسال اى حد انتا شوفت  بعينيك يرد يقولك "بيقولك" .. و اصبحت كل المصادر قناة بيقولك الى بتنبع من  الفتى الشعبى و كل واحد يزود حته من عنده و يحبكها و يجملها و يضيف حاجة  لحد ما توصل للمواطن فى الطبخة الشعبية مع تحيات مطعم بيقولك و اولاده .

بعد  ما سمعت و اكلت طبخة (بيقولك) بصيت لاقيت السواقيين و معاهم البلطجية و  قلبوا البوكس و الناس كلها بتقول الله اكبر و قعدوا يكسروا فيه و يطنطوا  عليه و بعد كده حرقوه


بعدها سمعت الناس بتقول يلا  بينا نروح نحرق قسم صقر قريش .. ساعتها وقفت ازعق و اقول يا جدعان الناس  الى فى القسم مالهمش دعوة و الجيش هناك مش حيسيبكم تحرقوا حاجة كفاية تخلف و  خليكوا هنا .. للاسف كنت زى الى بيدن فى مالطة و تحس ان الناس فى حالة  اللا وعى على  ايه الى ممكن يجرالهم لو حاولوا يحرقوا القسم


جريت  على عربيتى و روحت من الناحية التانية على صقر قريش و سبقتهم بالعربية و  الناس متجهة على القسم و الشر و الغضب ماليهم قمت وقت قدامهم و طلبت منهم و  انا كنت بتوسل اليهم ساعتها ما يقربوش ناحية القسم لان مالهاش لازمة و مش  حنوصل لحاجة و بعضهم اقتنع و لكن اصروا يروحوا و يخشوا يقولوا سلمية ..  طلبت منهم انهم يفوضونى اننى اتكلم عنهم مع ظابط الجيش و حفهمه الى حصل و  وافقونى اول ما قربنا بنظام فجأة بدأ الهرج و المرج و ابتدوا يجروا على  القسم تانى قمت عملت انا و الرجالة الى معايا درع بشرى عشان ما يعدوش علشان  كنا خايفيين عليهم ... انا عارف ان الجيش عمره ما يضرب طلقة على شعبه لان  وظيفته انه يحمينا بس برضه الجيش مش حيتهاون مع الفوضى و الحرق و التدمير  ... فضلنا عاملين الدرع البشرى و نزقهم بعيد و لحد ما هديوا و الجيش تعامل  بحكمة معاهم بصراحة و بعدين اقنعتهم ان القعدة قدام القسم مالهاش لازمة و  تعالوا نرجع الميدان و نطالب بحق السواق بطريقة سلمية و نعتصم علشان  الاعلام يوصل الرسالة لان هى الطريقة الوحيدة الى ممكن تعبر بيها عن غضبك  ...الحمد لله اهل السواق وافقونى و الناس طلعوا على الميدان و ابتديت اعمل  معاهم خطة الاعتصام انها حتبقى سلمية و جوة الميدان علشان ما نعطلش المرور  على سكان المعادى و علشان حالة الذعر عندالاهالى الى فى البيوت لازم نحافظ  على  و النظام و الادب العام .


ماشى معاهم و الهتاف  شغال و انا اقول أههه و هما يرددوا ورايا و كل ما يحاول حد يقول حنروح نهد  القسم اقول سلمية و هما بردوا يرددوا سلمية لحد ما وصلنا الميدان تانى ...
لاقيت  ساعتها عربيات ميكروباص كتيرة و عليها ناس كتيرة بسنج و مطاوى و شوم و  الشر فى عينيهم و عايزين الظابط و اهله باى ثمن ..طبعا اكتشفت الحقيقة  المرة انه ابن ظابط مشهور فى المعادى و ان السواقيين كلهم عارفيين بيته  فلقيت البلطجية و الناس وراهم شايليين سيوف و سنج و شوم و متجهيين على  البيت الى جنب ميدان الجزائر
.
حاولنا نمنعم و نتكلم معاهم بالادب و كنت بواجه مشاكل كتيرة ...اولها انى واقف قدام 50 بلطجى ده غير ال100-150 شخص
معاهم و ده غير الى مالوش فى حاجة و داخل و السلام


المشكلة  التانية انى كنت لوحدى و مش لاقى فى الزحمة اى حد من رجالة المنطقة و مش  معايا غير 5 -6 و رجالة المنطقة كلهم فى الشغل او برا المعادى و كمان مش  معانا سلاح ندافع عن البيت و كمان مفيش حد ساعتها لا من الجيش او الشرطة  يدافع عنهم ... قعدت ازعق و اقول يا رجالة اهل الظابط مالهمش ذنب .. حرام  عليكم .. و الجيران مالهاش ذنب .. و كاننى بكلم نفسى ... قام واحد منهم حد  السكينة على رقبتى و قلى شكلك قريبه كده و شكلك ظابط اساسا قمت ماسك فيه  انا و الرجالة و قولتلوا انا مازن سعيد مخرج سينما و كليبات و حتى لو ظابط  ايه مشكلتك ؟؟؟؟؟ لو انا ظابط و ظابط غيرى غلط يبقى كلنا كده .. ابوس ايدك  الاهالى الى فوق مالهاش ذنب ... كنا حنبتدى نضرب فى بعض قام الرجالة شدونى و  حد من الحراس طمنى قالى مفيش حد فوق متخفش
...البوابيين فضلوا يقنوعهم انهم مش فوق و راحوا مستشفى النخيل


طلبت  منهم و كانت كل الفوضى حوالينا اننا نمشى من تحت البيت .. الاهالى مالهاش  ذنب فى الرعب و الاطفال ممكن يجرالهم حاجة و ممكن الناس ترمى نفسها من  البلكونة ... المنظر كان مخيف و كانت زى الوكالة من غير بواب و اهل المنطقة  مرعبوين من المناظر السكاكين و الشخييت و الهتافات و انزل انزل انزل و  حنموتكم النهاردة و التهديد المستمر .. و ملحوظة مهمة ان شوية من الشباب  الى كانت واقفة ابتدوا يعاكسوا السيدات و الامهات و البنات الخايقيين و  بيبوصوا من فوق .. واحد بقولها انا طالعلك يا موزة حضرى الاكل و التانى  ماسكلها سيف و بيقولها نزلى السبت عشان اتشعبت و اطلعلك يا قمر و حتى ما  سابوش الست العجوزة فى حالها الى واضح انها كانت لوحدها و مرعوبة منهم و  بتبكى و هى بتتهان من عيل صايع ضاربله برشام ...


بعدكده  وصلت وحدات الجيش فى الوقت المناسب و فجأة الى عامل فيها دكر و السبع  رجالة و الى كان عامل فيها روميو و بيعاكس و حيطلع للست العجوزة كلهم  اتلموا و هتفوا الجيش و الشعب أيد واحدة و سلمية سلمية و فضلوا قاعديين  قدام البيت ... الى اخدت بالى منه انهم مش عارفيين هما بيعملوا كده ليه بس  ماشيين ورا طبخة بيقولك الى محدش اصلا متاكد اذا كانت صح او لا

رجعنا  الميدان و قعدنا لاقيت الميدان عبارة عن ساحة .. كل سواق لامم ناس كتيرة  مش فاهمة ايه الى بيحصل و بينشروا الطبخة بتاعت بيقولك و ابتدى الكلام تانى  ان هما مش عايزيين الشرطة و كلهم لازم يعدموا فى ميدان عام علشان البلد  تنظف و ان حق السواق ده مش حيروح هدر و انهم بايتيين هنا و مش حيمشوا الا  ما يخدوا حقهم ...

الطريف فى الموضوع انى سالت واحد منهم طب  انتوا يا رجالة ايه مطالبكم .. قالى اننا نجيب الظابط و يتعدم هنا قدامنا  .. قولتلوا فى مؤسسات فى الدولة حتقوم بدورها فى التحقيق و فى عدالة فى  المجتمع و فى قضاء يصدر الحكم .. قالى باللفظ "يابا احنا شبعنا من كلام  الكراريس الى بيدهولكوا فى
المدرسة.. انتوا فاكريين يا بتوع بابى و مامى انكوا انتوا الصح .. احنا حناخد حقنا حناخده و النهاردة


و  الطريف كمان انى كنت بتمشى فى ميدان الجزائر و لقيت ناس ملمومة حوالين  سواقيين اساسا ماكنوش موجوديين ساعة الحادثة  و بحكوا ايه الى حصل و هو  اصلا ماكنش موجود و بيتكلم على اساس طبخة بيقولك


و  سمعت كلام غريب جدا و كره بينشروه ضد الداخلية و مطالبات انهم يلغوا  الداخلية و انهم قادرين يحكموا نفسهم !!! على اساس اننا المفروض نرجع  للملشيات المسلحة و كل عصابة او تجار مخدرات يحكموا و يحموا منطقتهم .. و  الله العظيم ده الى كان بيتقال و ده كان ردى عليهم .. و احترم واحد من  جيرانى .. كان واقف و قلهم يعنى انا فى كلية الشرطة و فى سنة تالتة يبقى  انا خلاص فاسد و عميل و لازم اتحاكم .. ردوا عليه و قالولوا ايوا و انتوا  كلكم لازم تشوفولكوا شغلانة تانية من هنا و رايح علشان مش حنسبكم تشتغلوا.  ابتديت لهجة الحوار تحتد بينهم و انا بحييه على شجاعته لانه ماخفش  ....ببساطة علشان لو اى ظابط اتشاف فى الوقت ده كان اتقتل فى ساعتها و  مالوش دية . المشكلة التانية لما لقيتهم بيشدوا البوكس المحروق فقلت لنفسى و  الله تمام الناس بتنظف و بتوسع الطريق ... لقيت العكس .. لقيتهم بيقفلوا  الطريق تماما و مش عايزيين يعدوا حد و كانت ساعتها الساعة 8 باليل و الناس  راجعة بيوتها .. فطلبت من واحد منهم بكل ادب انه بلاش كده علشان اهالى  المنطقة مالهمش ذنب انكم تعطلوهم ... و افرض فى واحد عيان لازم يروح  الدكتور و افرض فى واحدة حامل لازم تروح المستشفى و افرض ان فى ناس لازم  يروحوا بيتهم ... هما ذنبهم ايه .. اتبلطج عليا و قلى مش شغلك .. دم اخونا  لازم ناخد حقه .. قلتله و اهالى المنطقة دوول جزم مثلا و لا حيوانات .. مش  بشر زينا و مصريين و ليهم حقوق انهم يرجعوا البيت؟؟؟طب تعالوا نكمل  الاعتصام بس نسيب حارة واحدة للطريق ... هددنى و قالى يا كابتن امشى من هنا  احسنلك و سيبنا نقفل الدنيا علشان يسمعونا !! قولتلوا هما مين الى عايزهم  يسمعوك .. ما عرفش يرد عليا و سابنى و مشى ... بكلمه قام مشى برده و مفيش  حتى احترام ليا و انا بتناقش معاه ...فضلت اقف مع كل واحد فى الميدان و  اقنعت واحد واحد ان اهالى المنطقة مالهاش ذنب و ان لازم الطريق يتفتح و  فعلا نجحت انا و الرجالة اننا نقنع الاغلبية الى شدوا البوكس و التكتك من  كل النواحى و فتحنا الطريق


كلمتنى زميلتى و هى من  فريق الاعداد فى برنامج مصر النهاردة و هى علشان عارفة انى ساكن ناحية  ميدان الجزائر فكانت عايزة منى اطلع على الهوا و اتكلم مع تامر امين و احكى  بكل حرية الى حصل فانا اتحمست جدا و رحت للناس و بشرتهم ان كلامهم حيوصل  للمصريين من خلال المكالمة بس يحكولى مرة تانية بجد ايه الى حصل ... طبعا  كان عدى 4 ساعات على اخر مرة سمعت فيها ايه الى حصل فكانت قصص جديدة و  ملخصها ان هذا الظابط متوحش و قليل الادب و ان والده ظالم .. فضلت ساكت و  الناس كلها ملمومة حواليا و بصيتلهم كلهم و قلتلهم "بامانة هو ده الى حصل  .. قعدوا كلهم يحلفوا و يقولوا اهه و الله العظيم " سكت تانى و قولتلهم يا  جماعة انا حتكلم على التلفزيون المصرى و حقولهم كلامكم و لو انتوا ظالمين  الظابط ,ربنا حيحاسبكم و حيحاسبنى على شهادة الزور .. لو سمحتم عايز حد من  الى كان موجود .." قالولى كلنا كنا موجوديين يا بيه و الظابط ده لازم يتقتل  " قلتلهم خلاص ماشى... ربنا اعلم ....


انا ما شفتش  الخناقة و سمعت 50 قصة مختلفة و معظمهم بيغلطوا الظابط و خايف اظلمه و سألت  الله ان يوجهنى الى الطريق الصحيح علشان عمرى ما حسامح نفسى لو ظلمت  الظابط او ظلمت السواق .. و بقيت مش عارف اعمل ايه 


قعدت  لوحدى فى الميدان و بتفرج على الناس و هى بتنفث غلها و بعدها وصل زملائى  فى الشغل شريف سامى و محمد السباعى و زميليتين لينا كمان علشان نصور الحدث و  نعمل لقائات و كنت ناوى اهديها لجميع القنوات هدية من زميل لزملائه  الاعلامين علشان نبدا التعاون مع بعض ...طلعوا الكاميرات و ابتدوا التصوير و  انا واقف بتكلم مع واحد من السواقيين لقيت فجأة واحد   بيعتدى على المصور  شريف سامى و بيقولوا انتا مين و بتعمل هنا و مين الى جايبك .. جريت عليه و  طبعا كالعادة اى حد بيجرى تلاقى 50 بيجروا وراه .. دخلت على الراجل و حشت  بينهم لانوا كان عايز ياخد الكاميرا منه و لامم الناس حواليه هو و محمد و  البنات ... قلتله الناس دى معايا و انا المخرج مازن سعيد و ساكن هنا اى  خدمات ؟؟ قالى الناس دى مع مين ؟؟قولتلوا معايا و دول زمايلى فى الشغل و  بنغطى ليكم الحدث علشان نوصل صوتكم و دى امانتنا قدام بلدنا و مهنتنا...  قالى ورينى بطاقتك .. طلعتاهالوا و بعديها مسك فى محمد و قالوا انتا بقى  ورينى بطاقتك .. قلتلوا يا ريس مش قولتلك الناس دى ضيوفى و معايا و انا من  المنطقة؟!!! ورينى انتا بطاقتك قالى مش حوريك حاجة !!! انا ساكن هنا و مش  متأكد منكم !!!1


صوتوا كان عالى و كان قاصد يعلى  صوتوا علشان كل الناس تتلم علينا و فعلا حصل كده .. 1000 واحد منهم مسلحيين  و عيال بسنج و مطاوى و مولوتوف محاصريننى انا و اصحابى (فى منطقتى) و انا  الى كنت واقف معاهم من اول ما ابتدوا لحد لحظتها و فجاة بدأت الفوضى ..  البنات جريت على العربية و الناس كلها بتجرى وراهم و و رانا وقفنا عند  العربية .. 

عايزكم تتخيلوا اخواتكم و هما واقفيين متحاصريين  من 1000 واحد مسلح و حيموتونا علشان واحد زعق معانا و قام قايل "دول اخوات  الظابط"!!! عايزكم للحظة كده تتخيلوا الاصوات كده و هي بتقول حنموتكم يا  "عملاء+ يهود+ اجانب+ قرايب الظابط" !! فى ثانية اتطبخت "طبخة بيقولك" بس  المرة دى كانت تيك اواى !!! فى ثانية الف واحد بيجروا ورا اى صوت و اى تهمة  بتلبس وش .. فى ثانية ... جالى انهيار عصبى و البنات جوا و قعدت ازعق و  اقولهم يا جماعة الناس دى معايا و لكن للاسف اول مرة اشوف بعينى العمى و  التخلف و الفوضى و ان ممكن اى واحد فى اى حتة يعمل اى مصيبة و يظلم حد لو  صوته عالى بس ...صرخت فيهم و بقولهم طب البنات دى ذنبها ايه خلوهم يمشوا ..  و البنات جوا مرعوبين و بيصوتوا و البنت سايقة و عايزة تطلع و لكن  الناكانوا حاضنيين العربية و عايزيين يكسروها علشان ياخدواالكاميرات و اكيد  حاجات تانية فى ظل الفوضى الى حاصلة ....لقيت واحد حطط المطواة ورايا و  بيقولى لو مشيوا من هنا حغزك ... بصيتله و قولتله عيب عليكم دا انتوا رجالة  المفروض و متضيعوش دم السواق هدر علشان دول بنات و حط اختك مكانهم ..  فتحوا ليهم الطريق بالعافية و مسكوا فى محمد و شريف و واحد صاحبنا اجنبى  انا مش فاكر اسمه بصراحة رجالتى وصلت جوا الزحمة و اهل المنطقى الى عارفينى  كويس ظهروا و حميناهم و عملنا درع بشرى و اتزنقوا عندصيدلية العزبى و و  قفنا تحت و برضه محاصريين ب1000 واحد بيقولوا حيموتونا علشان الراجل الى  اتخانق معانا ماشى يقول دول قرايب الظابط او صحفيين اسرائليين !!!

و  لقينا العدد بيزيد و بنت و السلحة بتزيد و مفيش جيش و لا شرطة و لا حد  يحمينا غير ربنا .. قريت الشهادة و  دخلت وسط الزحمة و ابتديت ازق جامد  فيهم و ازعق حرام عليكم انا من هنا و الناس دى معانا ايييييه معاندكمش دم  فوقوا بقا ..الناس الى اعتديتوا عليهم دول اصحابى انا و انا مخرج و اسمى  مازن سعيد و واقف جنبكم من الصبح ليه بتمشوا ورا الاشاعات ...وقفتى معاكم  علشان احميحم من انكم تقعوا فى الغلط تقوموا تغلطوا فيا و فى ضيوفى و كمان  معانا بنات ... فين الرجالة ؟؟؟ السواق لو مات زمانه بيتفرج عليكم دلوقتى و  مكسوف منكم .. سبتوا المظاهرة و الحق و الاعتصام و جريتوا ورا الاشاعات و  الفوضى و الزحمة !!!

رجعت وقفت مع محمدو شريف سامى و خبتهم  فى حته جنب البيت و مش فى بيتى علشان كانوا برضوا بكل غباء ماشيين ورانا  علشان غباوة و خلاص و سابواالميدان و شوية منهم ماشيين ورانا و عامليين  فيها اذكياء .. بس على ميين توهت امهم لحدلقينا مكان بعيدو امين و جنب  البيت علشان لو حصل حاجة يستخبوا عندى و ربنا يسترها عليا و على اهلى  ساعتها و يتكرر نفس المأساة بتاعت الظابط .. ..


فى  الوقت الى كنت بتمشى فيه مع محمد و شريف سامى ...كلمونى فريق الاعداد من  برنامجمصر النهاردة .. صوتى كان رايح من الى الزعيق و جسمى كله متنشن من  الى حصل و اعصابى ضايعة .... اعتذرت للى كلمنى على التليفون و قولتلوا انا  اسف مش حقدر اتكلم .. كنت بقولها و الحزن فيا عشان حاجات كتيرة .. اولها  انى الحمد لله عمرى ما بخاف و لا بخاف اعبر عن رايى و لا بيهمنى حد ..تانى  حاجة و بكل صراحة بقولها انى حزين على الظابط لان من الواضح ان الى حصل  معانا ده من فوضى و غباء و قلة ادب هو نفس الى حصل مع الظابط ... واضح ان  العمى الى الناس فيها و الكبت القديم الى بيطلع بلا وعي و الجوع و الشهوة  وراء "طبخة بيقولك" الى قرفونا بيها كل اعلامى زائف او مضلل للحقيقة و كل  واحد ليه طار و عايز يخلصه من حد يقوم يعمله "طبخة بيقولك" و يلم ناس و  يهجم و تتطور الطبخة الى جريمة و بعدين لما تيجى تحاسب حد يقولك ما هو  بيقولك
المهم رفضت المكالمة فى الاول عشان المدبحة الى كانت حتحصلنا و  لو طلع اسمى على التلفزيون الناس حتعرفنى و انا لو اتكلمت حقول الى حصل  بالظبط .. فكان خوفى على اهلى و بيتى من اى حد يكلم واحد من الى فى الميدان  و يقوله ده مازن سعيد بيشتمكم و بيقول انه واقف فى الميدان و ساعتها حلاقى  100 واحد فى شوارع حواليين بيتى بيدوروا عليا علشان لما المعلومة حتوصلهم  حتكون اطبخت صح ... طبخة بيقولك مازن....عميل ...شرطة .. امن  دولة...اسرائيلى ... قريب الظابط ... ...صحفى من الموساد ....الخ الخ الخ و  اكون انا ساعتها و بيتى و اهلى فى الضياع ...
ففضلت الصمت و اعتذرت  للى كان بيكلمنى فى البرنامج ... كلمتنى زميلتى المعدة للبرنامج علشان  تستفسر ليه انا غيرت رايى ...حكيتلها بتلخيص فهمتنى .. و بس قالتلى انتا  حتخاف و لاايه يا مازن ...ساعتها فكرت و قلت هو مين صحيح فى اللحظة دى  حيتكلم على الهوا غيرى .. طلبت منها انهم ما يقلوش اسمى علشان اتكلم براحتى  و طلعت و اتكلمت و  استنجدت بان يكون فى عنصر امنى موجود ..الناس دى حاسة  انها اتظلمت و من حقها تعبر عن غضبها و لكن الفوضى الخلاقة حتودينا كلنا فى  داهية .. اهل المعادى قاعديين فى بيوتهم مرعوبين من الى بيحصل علشان ممكن  يحصل فلتان فى اى ثانية زى ما حصل معانا .. استنجدت بالجيش انهم يجوا  يحمونا من اى خراب و يحموا السواقيين و البلطجية و يسيبوهم بس ما يموتوش حد  .. عمرى ما كنت اصدق انى امشى خايف تحت بيتى و فى منطقتى !! و مش من حد ..  خايف من الغباوة و الهبل و الجرى ورا اى زيطة و الحكم السريع و التنفيذ
قفلت المكالمة و حسيت انى عملت الى عليا و ربنا هو الى حيحمنا كلنا من اى شر علشان قمت بواجبى كمصرى و اعلامى و واحد من سكان المنطقة


وصلت زملائى بمساعدةصديقى وليد سليمان التى لبى الاستنجاد و جيه على طول و ساعدنى ان اخرج زملائى برا المعادى هما و البنات سالمين
و بعدها ....
ما  كنش ينفع افضل خايف .. لان لو كان فى خوف فهو كان على زملائى و اهلى علشان  مفيش اى امن ولا حد كبير تتكلم معاه .. لكن انا و وليد بقينا لوحدنا فا مش  فارقة معانا و ماكنش ينفع ارجع بيتنا و انام و كان لازم اكسر حاجز الخوف و  ارجع اواجههمواحد واحد و اعاتبهم على الى عاملوه .. سبحان الله .. رجعت  لقيت معظماهل المعادى هما الى واقفيين م ان عدد السواقيين بيصفف واحد ورا  التانى و بيقل و عددنا كان اكتر منهم و حسيت ساعتها بالامان علشان الرجالة  الى استجابت للكلام الى فى البرنامج و الى يضحك ,ان معظم اصحابى كانوا  عارفيين صوتى  و كانوا متاكدين انوا انا و بيقولولى ازيك يا محمد ..  استغربت قولتلهم ايه محمد دى و انا بضحك قالولى ما هما كتبوا محمد على  الشاشة ..ففهمت و احترمت الى عاملوه فى البرنامج علشان يحافظوا علينا
وقفنا  كلنا ساهرانين لحد ما الجيش وصل بكل قواته المدرعة ايضا استجابة لما قيل  فى التلفزيون و فرحتى كانت لا تسعانى .. حقولها مرة واحدة و من قلبى حسيت  انا و الرجالة الى كانوا جنبى طول اليوم ان احنا كنا زى الجنود فى المعركة  .. و ما تنازلناش عنها لحد ما جاتلنا قوات الدعم .. معركة ضد الفوضى و ليس  الناس .. دول فى الاخر غلابة و مش فاهميين حاجة بيرددوا ورا اى صوت و خلاص  ... بيخونوا اى حد و خلاص .. بيصدقوا اى كلام و السلام .. الفقر و الامية و  النظام القديم هو الى وصلهم لكده
انا مش ححط ملخص لكل الى كتبته ... انا حسيبكم تقروها مرة و اتنين ...و تلاتة.. انا حطيت شهادتى على الى حصل

بس حقولكوا مفاجاة ...

انى وانا بكتب النوت كلمنى واحد صاحبى كان مع الظابط فى المستشفى و معاه اخو الظابط و اخو الظابط ولد صغير و حكى *الحكاية الحقيقية*...

*ان  الظابط كان معاه امه و اخوه و ان سواق الميكروباص كسر عليه و كل السواقيين  فى المعادى عارفيين عربيته علشان مميزة "دودج" بتاعت ابن الظابط الكبير فى  المعادى فلمااتخانقوا معاه تعدوا عليه و حاولوا ياخدوا منه الطبنجة و هما  ماسكيينه الطلقة طلعت فى رقبة السواق ...فسحلوا الظابط فى الشارع و قلعوه  هدومه و كان معاه امه و اخوه و بعد ما خلصوا عليه كانوا عايزيين يرموه جوا  العربية و يحرقوه فيها لولا امه الى كانت منهارة و اترميت عليه و بتحميه و  هى بتبكى على ابنها و بتقولهم احرقوا العربية بس ابنى لا و لولا ولاد  الحلال الى لحقوه ...*


عامة انا قولتلكوا كل  القصص الى سمعتها من كل الاطراف .... و القصص الحاجات الى حصلت معايا  بالحرف و انا اقسم بالله ان كل كلمة كتبتها قد حدثت بالفعل و كنت مختصرا  ...ساترككم لضمائركم لكى تحكموا بانفسكم و تبطلوا تاكلوا من "طبخة بيقولك"  الشهيرة الى حتهد بلدنا 


و انا اعلم ان الله جعلنى  امر بنفس الموقف و فى نفس المكان فى الميدان (ملحوظة :ما حدث معى اناو  زملائى كان فىنفس الموقع الذى ضرب فيه الظابط بالظبط) و انا اعتقد انها  علامة من عند الله لكى يجعلنى ان امر بنفس الموقف كى اكون محايدا و اصف لكم  ما حدث و الله وحده سيحاسبنى على ما اقوله .. و الله على ما اقول شهيدا 


بكل  شرف اشكر القوات المسلحة و الظباط و الجنود علشان حاجات كتيرة قوى ... اول  حاجة الهيبة العظيمة للجيش التى لا تنكسر و لن تذهب .. العقلانية فى  استخدام السلاح و القوة ... الصبر فى التعامل مع الجمهور .. الشعور بالامان  الذى ينشروه بداخلنا
و اشكر المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة على ما  يفعلوه الان و ان التاريخ لن ينساهم و اشكر كل مصرى نزل ميدان الجزائر  علشان يقف جنبنا اننا نمشيهم بسلام و بالحوار و اشكرك انت يا من قرات هذه  المقالة الطويلة و لكننى حاولت انى اختصر على قد ما اقدر بصراحة
ربنا يسترها علينا كلنا

مازن سعيد





احراق سيارة الضابط



احراق بوكس الشرطة



القفز على بوكس الشرطة



المحتاجون ذاهبون الى منزل الضابط



المحتجون امام منزل الضابط



المحتجون امام القسم



ميدان الجزائر



ميدان الجزائر



ميدان الجزائر


منقول

----------


## طائر الشرق

* بقيت متأكد ان السبب الخراب اللى حاصل فى البلد كان من سواقين الميكروباص

النهاردة وانا ماشى لقيت ميكروباص داخل عليا من طريق مخالف تمام ولاول مرة فى حياتى اتخيل ان حد ممكن يمشى فى الطريق دا مخالف

ربنا بجد ينتقم من المخرب والمتلف


*

----------


## حمادو

هو ايه المشكلة يعني فى رفض أي مرشح مزدوج الجنسية؟ المفروض يعني أن المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية يكون - على الأقل على الورق - مصرى خالص.
بس أصلا يعني الكلام هو تحويل مصر من رئاسية لبرلمانية...يبقى الأهم من الرئيس هو طريقة انتخاب رئيس الوزراء...ولا رئيس الوزراء هايتم تعيينه من الرئيس المنتخب!

وياترى الدوشة اللى عملوها على المادة التانية من الدستور وصلت لايه؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هو ايه المشكلة يعني فى رفض أي مرشح مزدوج الجنسية؟ المفروض يعني أن المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية يكون - على الأقل على الورق - مصرى خالص.
> بس أصلا يعني الكلام هو تحويل مصر من رئاسية لبرلمانية...يبقى الأهم من الرئيس هو طريقة انتخاب رئيس الوزراء...ولا رئيس الوزراء هايتم تعيينه من الرئيس المنتخب!
> 
> وياترى الدوشة اللى عملوها على المادة التانية من الدستور وصلت لايه؟


الكنائس ترفض المساس بـ"المادة الثانية"

		الجمعة, 25 فبراير 2011 16:52	      


البابا شنودة الثالث
 كتب - عبدالوهاب شعبان:                  



أكدت الكنائس المصرية احترامها للمادة الثانية من الدستور المصري  والخاصة بــ"الشريعة الإسلامية" ، ودشنت العديد من هذه الكنائس حملات  للإبقاء عليها.
    وأكدت الكنائس على تأييد الدولة المدنية الديمقراطية ،ذات الدستور الذي  يحقق المواطنة الكاملة،والعدالة الاجتماعية ،والوحدة الوطنية وآمال الشعب  بكل فئاته.. وقال الأنبا يوحنا قلتة النائب البطريركي للأقباط الكاثوليك: إن الطوائف  المسيحية اجتمعت على رفض المساس بمادة "الشريعة الإسلامية"حفاظا على مشاعر  المسلمين ،ووحدة الوطن،باعتبار أن المناخ غير مناسب .
 وناشدت الطوائف كافة الأوساط القبطية بعدم الحديث في هذا الشأن. مشيرة  إلي أنه: "ربما في المستقبل تضاف مادة أخرى تحترم كافة الأديان دون  تفرقة"..
 وأشار النائب البطريركي للأقباط الكاثوليك الي  أن الكنائس المصرية  اتفقت خلال لقائها أمس مع البابا شنودة الثالث بالمقر البابوي ،على توصيف  أحداث دير الأنبا بيشوي على أنها "فردية" وليست طائفية كما يدعي البعض.
 و دعت الطوائف المسيحية في بيان لها حصلت "بوابة الوفد"على نسخة منه،  كافة الشعب المصري إلى المشاركة الإيجابية في الحياة السياسية، وبناء مصر  المستقبل لجميع أبناء هذا الوطن..
 ووجهت الكنائس العزاء لأسر الشهداء، إلى جانب الدعاء للجرحى بالشفاء.
 حضر اللقاء الأنبا يوحنا قلتة النائب البطريركي للأقباط  الكاثوليك،والدكتور القس صفوت البياضي رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية، والمطران  منير حنا  من الكنيسة الإنجليكانية،  والأنبا بسطا نائب السريان الأرثوذكس   ،والدكتور جرجس صالح أمين عام مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط.




http://www.alwafd.org/index.php?opti...%A8&Itemid=409

----------


## طائر الشرق

> الكنائس ترفض المساس بـ"المادة الثانية"
> 
> 		الجمعة, 25 فبراير 2011 16:52	      
> 
> 
> البابا شنودة الثالث
>  كتب - عبدالوهاب شعبان:                  
> 
> 
> ...


 *ما تنخدعيش اوى بكلامهم دا يا ياكشاوية

دا لسه كلامه هو والنائب بتاعه مابردش دا معداش عليه 4 شهور يا بنتى
خلى بالك بس من كلمة باعتبار ان الوقت غير مناسب دى

وابشرك برضه مش هيعرفوا يغيروها لو عملوا الالالى*

----------


## حمادو

الف شكر يا أفندم..أشكرك حتى تستغيثي.

----------


## حمادو

على حسب اللى فهمته من اللى قريته لغاية دلوقتى أن فيه مشاكل بين سواقين الميكروباص وبين الشرطة!
طيب إذا كان أهل الثورة قدروا يثوروا على النظام والشرطة لغاية ما وقعوا...يبقى مش هانقدر نثور على سواقين الميكروباص؟ ولا خلاص الناس أخدت مقاعد المتفرجين من تاني؟

يا اخوانا الشرطة لازم تنزل الشارع من جديد ولازم الكل يساعدها, وإن كان فيه مشاكل بين الناس وبين الشرطة يبقى لازم تتحل فى إطار قانوني.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أنا ماتفرجتش على الفيلم دا يا محمد
> جت الفرصة أكتر من مرة
> بس كنت بخاف
> بخاف أتفرج على الأفلام من النوعية دى
> لأنى شفت فى إعلاناته مشاهد دموية وعنيفة جدا..وحقيرة الحقيقة
> ودا شىء مزعج جدا بالنسبة ليا
> بس واضح من وصفك إن المشاهد التخيلية دى استوحاها الواقع الحالى
> أو أنها استوحيت من واقع كان مقدر ومتوقع حدوثه
> يعنى كانت نهايته ايه؟
> زى الوضع الحالى ؟


انا برضه شفته تقريبا علي غير ترتيب سابق 
بس بعد شويه احداثه شدتني وكتير عجبني رعم المشاهد اللي يوسف شاهين لابد ان يقدمها لزوم الجوائز العالميه طبعا 
تقريبا ياندي كان ازل فيلم يفضح غرف التعذيب في اقسام الشرطه 
وكان اول فيلم اتكلم عن علاقه الشعب بالشرطه ..وعلاقه الشعب بالقضاء ..وفساد الشرطه الذي لم يسلم منه القضاء ايضا 
نهايه الفيلم وصلت لثوره عامه ..من اهل المنطقه الذي يسكن بها حاتم امين الشرطه الفاسد 
الذي زاد في ظلمه وطغيانه هنا وهناك ..حتي وصل الامر بالاهالي يقتحمون قسم الشرطه ويختبئ حاتم هذا 
وبعد ذلك يتم القبض عليه ... وينتهي الفيلم علي هذا المنوال 
تقريبا بقلك افتكرت احداث الفيلم ..بعد مارجعت كده احداث الثوره ..مع الفارق طبعا 

مش عارف فهمت سؤالك صح ولا لا ياندي 

تحياتي

----------


## zizoYAzizo

والله انا فعلا متلغبط الصراحه من كل حاجه ومش عارف فيه ايه انا حاسس ان الناس برجدو مش فاهمه حاجه فيه اصرار على حاجات الجيش ضمنها واقر انه مش هيسيب البلد بعد 6 شهور غير وكل المطالب مجابه والكره الى فى الشارع ده للشرطه كمان غير مبشر قدام  ودلوقتى قريت المقال ده ان هيعملو مظاهره تانى ومش عارف الصراحه ده مين الى بيتكلم باسم ثوار 25 يناير الصراحه وبيقول وهنعمل وهنسوى بجد قلق قلق قلق 
*صفوت حجازى: سنغلق ميدان التحرير الجمعة القادمة*

                           الثلاثاء، 1 مارس  2011 - 01:21
 
                            صفوت حجازى الداعية الإسلامية                         
 كتب كامل كامل 

 
قال صفوت حجازى الداعية الإسلامية إن المتظاهرين سيغلقون ميدان  التحرير يوم الجمعة القادم إذا لم يتم تنفيذ مطالب الثوار، وسيحاصرون مقر  وزارة الطيران المدنى فى حال عقد الاجتماع الوزارى بها كما حدث من قبل،  مؤكداً أن المتظاهرين سيحولون المظاهرة إلى اعتصام مفتوح ليس فى ميدان  التحرير فقط إنما فى جميع الميادين الحيوية لحين تحقيق المطالب.

وقال حجازى فى مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج الـ"القاهرة اليوم": "مطالبنا التى نطالب بها ليست جديدة بل هى من بداية الثورة".

يشار إلى أن الشباب المعتصمين بميدان التحرير وزعوا بياناً لهم باسم "بيان  رقم 1" أوضحوا فيه مطالبهم التى إذا ما تحققت سيتم إخلاء الميدان، وجاء  أبرزها اعتراف الجيش بشرعية الثورة الشعبية، حيث إنه لم يأتِ فى أى بيان من  القوات المسلحة ما يؤكد شرعيتها، وتشكيل مجلس رئاسى من أربعة مدنين وشخصية  عسكرية، وإسقاط الحكومة الحالية، وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى من المستقلين  المشهود لهم بالكفاءة.

وأضاف البيان أن تكون أولى المهام التى ينفذها المجلس الرئاسى مع حكومة  الإنقاذ هى تشكيل لجنة تأسيسية لوضع دستور جديد للبلاد طبقاً لجدول زمنى  محدد، وحل المجالس المحلية بالكامل، وإقالة جميع المحافظين ورؤساء مجالس  إدارات الصحف القومية، وكذلك رؤساء البنوك والجامعات.

وأشار البيان إلى ضرورة إعادة هيكلة وزارة الداخلية تحت إشراف مدنى وقضائى،  مع إلغاء جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة، والمحاكمة الفورية للمسئولين عن قتل  شهداء الثورة والمسئولين عن موقعة الجمل، والإفراج الفورى عن جميع  المعتقلين السياسيين قبل وبعد 25 يناير.

كما طالب البيان بحل الحزب الوطنى، وعودة جميع مقاره وحساباته إلى خزانة  الدولة، والمحاكمة الفورية والعلنية للرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك ونظامه  وأسرته، وتشكيل مجلس قضاء مستقل له سيادة مستقلة.

وأعلن البيان فى ختامه أنهم دخلوا فى اعتصام مفتوح وفاء لدم الشهداء،  مؤكداً على أن الثورة بريئة من أى أحد يتحدث باسمها، حيث إنها تعد ملكاً  للشعب كله.

----------


## طائر الشرق

ولاول مرة  من بداية التظاهرات 

اتيقن بكل كيانى من مقولة 

*من اعما**لكــــــــــــم سلط عليكم*
*
انا هدخل فى اكتئاب مفتوح الى ان يتغير الوسط اللى احنا فيه دا*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

أصدر المستشار الدكتور النائب العام أوامر بمنع مجموعة شخصيات من  التصرف مؤقتا فى أرصدتهم الشخصية - دون أرصدة الشركات التى يساهمون فيها -  سواء كانت أموالاً نقدية أو سائلة أو منقولة أو عقارية أو أسهماً أو سندات  مملوكة لهم بالبنوك، وغيرها وذلك بالبيع أو التنازل أو الرهن أو ترتيب أية  حقوق شخصية أو عينية عليها والأسماء الواردة بالقائمة هى:

 ـ أحمد علاء الدين أمين المغربى وزوجته (نجلاء عبد الله الجزائرلى).

 ـ  حسن خالد فاضل طنطاوى، وزوجته خديجة إسماعيل متولى إسماعيل.

 - سامية محمد صالح بدر الدين وزوجها محمود عبد الفتاح حسنين رجب.
 وعلى إبراهيم أبو حلاوة وزوجته فاطمة حسن مرسى حسن.

 - مصطفى محمد نصرت وزوجته سناء لطفى المرسى، ونجله القاصر وليد مصطفى نصرت محمد جاب الله.

 - نبيل على سليم وزوجته غادة محمد محمد ملماط.

 - أحمد عبد العزيز عز ونجله القاصر أحمد أحمد عبد العزيز عز وزوجاته عبلة  محمد فوزى على أحمد سلامة وخديجة أحمد أحمد كامل ياسين وشاهيناز عبد العزيز  عبد الوهاب النجار.

 - رشيد محمد رشيد وزوجته هانية محمود عبد الرحمن فهمى.

 - محمد زهير جرانة وأولاده القصر حبيبه وأمير وأدهم وزوجته جيلان شوكت حسنى جلال الدين.

 - هشام السيد محمد الحازق ونجله القاصر "عمرو" وزوجته أوكسانا بافيكينا.

 - زوجة هشام السيد محمد الحازق رانية عبد الكريم محمد الخطابى.

 -مدحت حسن سمير إبراهيم المليجى وأبناؤه القصر"  زينة وليلة"
 وزوجته رشا مصطفى حامد الشربينى.

 - محمد عهدى عباس فضلى ونجله القاصر "محمد" وزوجته سعاد عبد المجيد أحمد.

 - وحيد متولى يوسف عطا الله.

 -ياسين إبراهيم لطفى منصور وأولاده القصر" راوية و محمد وإسماعيل وخديجة"، وزوجته شيرين محمد كامل مصطفى.

 - عمرو محمد محمد عسل وأبناؤه القصر "محمد وفريدة ومنة الله" وزوجته مها محمود رأفت شحاتة الحلوجى.

 - فيصل ملود الشعبى.

 - أنس نبيه الفقى وأبناؤه القصر "هنا وأحمد" وزوجته سحر صلاح الدين حسن سليم.

 - أسامة عبد الله محمود نصر الشيخ وزوجته ابتسام محمد نجيب مقصود.
 وسليمان سليمان عامر طعيمة وزوجته أحلام أحمد مصطفى أحمد.

 - حلمى إبراهيم حلمى أحمد أبو العيش ونجلته القاصر "سلمى" وزوجته كرتامن الندا أبو العيش.

 - أدهم أسعد نديم محمد مصطفى نديم وأولاده القصر"حبيبة ونديم" وزوجته هند مصطفى نديم عبد الخالق مصطفى.

 - محمد حسنى السيد مبارك وزوجته سوزان صالح ثابت وأولاده علاء محمد حسنى  السيد مبارك وابنه القاصر"عمر" وزوجته هايدى محمد مجدى حسين راسخ.

 - جمال محمد حسنى السيد مبارك وابنته القاصر"فريدة" وزوجته خديجة محمود الجمال.

الحاجه الوحيده الى مضيقانى ان احمد عز اسمه احمد عبد العزيز عز وعنده ابن على اسمى احمد احمد عبد العزيز انا هعمل مظاهره اخليه يغير اسمه واسم ابنه  :: احسن الواد يكون عليه احكام ولا حاجه ويقولو انه انا ماهى اصلها ناقصه  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> فى يوم 24 فبراير كنت على الهواء فى اذاعة راديو هيتس المصرية اتحدث الى  الجمهور كضيف للحلقة عن مشاريعنا الوطنية القادمة و احلامنا و كنت متحمسا  عندما ايقنت ما يجب فعله من اجل مستقبل مشرق و هو ربط جميع النشاطات على  اساسا واحدا و هى الاخلاق . انا مؤمن ان التغيير لم يكن فى شخصا واحدا فقط  ان يرحل و لكن فى انفسنا و فى اخلاقنا و فى طريقة تعبيرنا و فى احترامنا  لاراء الاخريين و فى معاملتنا للاخريين . اشياء كثيرة فُسدت مع النظام  الفاسد و انتشرت الى ان وصلت الى كل فرد منا
> 
> 
> 
> انتهيت  من الحلقة و كنت فى حالة من الصمت و انا اقود سيارتى متجها الى منزلى فى  المعادى لكى انام حيث اننى كنت مسيقظا من الليلة الماضية حيث اننى لست  متعودا على الاستيقاظ المبكر و نظرا ان الحلقة كانت من الساعة ال8 حتى ال10  . ذهبت الى النوم و بعدها سمعت الزمامير فى شارع الجزائر كثيرة فقلت لنفسى  "اهو رجعنا للفوضى تانى و حالة الهرج و المرج و عدم احترام الطريق" و بعد  قليل سمعت صياح الناس . قلت "و ادى الاخلاق الى بنتكلم عليها و بنقول نحترم  بعض فى الشارع " . فتحت الشباك و رايت الدخان الكثيف فجريت و ارتديت  ملابسى و ذهبت الى ميدان الجزائر و  انا فى فى طريقى اسمع السب و اللعنة  على ظباط الشرطة و الداخلية و انهم يجب ان يقتلوا جميعا و قابلت بعض رجالة  المنطقة فحكوا لى قصة و قابلت اخريين فحكوا لى قصة اخرى و البعض قصة ثالثة و  كنت تائها حتى وصلت الى السيارة المحروقة. وجدت الناس ملتفيين حول شخصا  يصرخ و يقول من النهردة مفيش حكومة ..انا الحكومة .. انا حسنى مبارك .. انا  احسن منه .. انا حرقت العربية. يلا بينا نطلع على قسم صقر قريش
> فكعادتى  ادخل وسط الزحام و لا اقف استمع و اردد خلف احدا الهتافات و لكن ادخل الى  مصدر هذا الصوت و اتحدث الى من يصرخ بالعقل و كنت احمل مسدسى (بطلقات  الصوت) للتهويش فقط و كنت اضعه خلفى و ارتدى البالطو فوقه كى لا يراه احدا .  فعندما بدات اتحدث معه سكت الجميع ...ظانيين انى ظابط من الجيش او امن  الدولة و هذا ما علمته لاحقا عندما اتى الى بعض الاصدقاء يحذرونى بان اذهب  الان لانهم استمعوا الى البعض يقولون انى ظابط و سينتقموا منى !! و انا لا  احمل اى توقع لسوء النية نظرا اننى فى منطقتى و رجالتى سيحموننى و بالفعل  لم اذهب مع اصرارهم حينما استمعوا ان هناك النية للهجوم على فى اى ثانية .
> اخذت  السواق الذى يدعو الى حرق القسم و تنظيم المسيرة و جلسنا على جنب فى مطعم  تايك اوى فى الميدان و قمت بدعوته ليشرب الماء و يهدا و يحكى لى ما حدث .. و  طبعا كانت حكايته مثل واحدة من القصص التى استمعت اليها من قبل مع بعض  الاختلافات فى التفاصيل انه اضاف ان الظابط كان معه عساكر و امناء شرطة!!!!  مما جعلنى احتار .. اليكم السيناريوهات التى استمعت اليها و اؤكد انى لم  اراها
> 
> 
> ...


الحقيقة يا سارة أنا ماكملتش قراية الموضوع كله..ولكنى برضو قريته عموما..
خفت يجيلى اكتئاب من اللى بقراه
عمر ما البلد هاتتقدم طول مافيه انتقامية بالطريقة دى..وفوضى..
ماينفعش اللى بيحصل خالص..
لازم الناس تعقل وتحترم القانون..
وماتسيبش نفسها للتيار المضاد ومن جواهم يبوظوا كل شىء..
الشرطة لازم تاخد مواقعها..وموش كل رجال الشرطة سيئين
وموش علشان واحد غلط يبقى الكل يموت..
المجتمع لما هايكون مثالى وراضيين عنه لازم نفهم انه هايكون فيه حوادث
احنا ليه متخيلين ان البلد فى غمضة عين هاتبقى تمام
ونتعامل معاها بطريقة واحد زائد واحد يبقوا اتنين..!!!
واننا بقى ناخد حقنا بدراعنا ونهين هيبة الشرطة ونقلل من مجهودات الجيش ونمشى فى طريق التشكيك وعدم الثقة..
دا فعلا اللى اسمه التفاف على الثورة واسقاطها
الثورة دى ماكانش هدفها مجرد انتقام من ناس وخلعهم !!!
الثورة دى ماقامتش لمجرد اننا نقعد نفتكر الناس دى ونجرى ورا أخبارهم ويومياتهم ونتحكم فى مطالب خيالية ونسيب اللى ورانا !!
لو كان دا هدفها تبقى غرقتنا..
الثورة دى علشان نتصلح وندفع ونشتغل..
علشان نلغى الدستور أو نعدله ونعمل انتخابات نزيهة بإشراف قضائى..علشان نعمل خطط أمنية نضيفة ومحترمة ونرجع نثق فى الشرطة..
كدا هانرجع لورا فعلا..والبلد هاتضيع فى الفوضى والتعطيل
انا لو طلعنا عاقلين وموش من الناس المطيورة هانفهم ان اللى بيهمنا ولازم نركز عليه هو الدستور والديمقراطية وحق المواطنة والإصلاح الإجتماعى وحماية البلد والتنمية..بدل التتبع والتجمهر والتعطيل والترويع وتصفية الحسابات والأدهى تتبع رؤؤس الفساد الصغيرة وترك الكبيرة..دا معناه اننا بننجر ربما بفعل فاعل لطريق تانى مخالف ومضاد علشان يلهينا..
أنا فعلا بمشى فى الشارع خايفة..لو حد ورايا ماشى عادى بخليه يسبقنى..وببص ورايا وبخاف من الإحتكاك والزحمة..وببص فى وجوه السواقين قبل ما أركب..موش هاقدر انكر ان أنا كنت بعمل كدا برضو قبل ما الدنيا تتغير..يعنى حال البلد ماكانش أحلى ولا حاجة..بس الوضع الحالى غير آمن بالمرة فى غياب الشرطة..
العاقل فينا بجد هايهتم بالتعديلات الدستورية ..وهايقول نحترم الشرطة..وموش هايسكت على الفساد..وهو دا الإختبار الحقيقى اللى هايثبت فيه الواحد مننا انه فعلا شجاع وبيحب بلده وموش مجرد كداب زفة وهو خايف يبلغ عن فساد لأى سبب ..لمجرد ان ممكن الإبلاغ بيتعارض مع مصلحته..العاقل فينا هايدور بينه وبين نفسه عن اللى بيتمناه لمصر..عن الرئيس القادم المتوقع..ازاى يتعلم صح..ازاى يكون نافع..
ياريت..

----------


## اليمامة

> اول مره في حياتي اعلق علي توقيع 
> بس مش مشكله ..كلنا اتغيرنا بعد 25 يناير 
> ههههه
> 
> ازيك ياساره اسمحيلي اعلق شويه علي بعض طلبات الثوره الموجوده في توقيعك 
> 
> .. 
> الرئيس تنحي ..والبرلمان اتحل .. تمام 
> 
> ...


فعلا فيه خطوات هاتؤدى لخطوات..
فيه دفع هايؤدى لدفع آخر
فيه تقدمية بتحصل ماينفعش تتحقق مرة واحدة
بمعنى فيه ترتيب إجرائى يبدأ من الأولويات أو الأخطر أو الأعم اللى هايفتح لكل الإجراءات التانية ويحتويها
وماينفعش نتخطاه لأنه ممكن مايعملش توازن ويكون ترتيب خاطىء يهد الليلة كلها..
وأنا من رأيى الشخصى شايفة ان الإصلاح العاجل والفورى هايسلق العملية وهاتبقى أى كلام فى أى كلام..لأن الحياة السياسية الجديدة اللى احنا بنتمناها محتاجةهدوء ووقت وبعض الإبطاء..للنضج..للتصور..للإستيعاب..للبناء ومن ثم الدخول بفهم وبقوة ..للمقاومة والحافاظ على البقاء والإستمرارية..
الإصلاح الفورى وتنفيذ كل الطلبات هايوقع البلد أمنيا..والجيش هايعمل ايه لوحده لو الناس بالطريقة دى هاتستمر..
أنا يعنى راضية عن اللى بيحصل..بيساورنى الخوف آه ساعات ..من القديم..
بس بارجع وأحاول أقنع نفسى انه موش بالضرورة كل القديم سىء ويستأصل..بالعكس محتاجين قديم ودا بنظرة أكثر تفتح وخاصة لو كانوا معروفين انهم كويسين وماكانش ليهم ذنب ان اساميهم اتحطت فى الظروف دى..كان نفسى صحيح فى حكومة تكنوقراط..وكان نفسى تغيير النظام القديم موش علشان شفيق راجل وحش..لكن علشان اى ثورة بتشيل القديم كله موش بمعنى الإستئصال ولكن بمعنى امتداد النظام الأسبق..
ولكن بقول الدكتور شفيق راجل تقنى..وعمل نجاحات ومشاريع ناحجة فى مجاله..وينفع لحكومة تكنوقراط مؤقتة..وخاصة انه بيبذل جهد كبير..ورجل هادىء ومتحضر..
بس اللى بيخلينى مندهشة شوية..انه ليه مصمم على البقاء بالرغم من كل المعارضين !!!
يمكن فعلا علشان المعارضين دولة قلة وربما يكونوا مأجورين لشيوع الفوضى..؟!!!!
سؤال..

----------


## اليمامة

> فى ناس على فكرة بتستهبل اوى
> 
> يعنى انا شايف كتير اوى بيهاجموا جزئية منع المترشح للرئاسة اللى متزوج من اجنبية او معاه جنسية تانية
> 
> ومش فاهم ايه وجه الاعتراض وايه هو المطلوب ؟
> 
> هل معقول يعنى نرشح واحد يكون معاه جنسية تانية , حتى لو كان الجنسية التانية شكلية  فعلى الاقل هيبة الدولة ممثلة فى الرئيس قد تضعف امام تلك الدولة الحامل لجنسيتها
> 
> الغريبة ان كل اللى اتكلم معاه جنسية تانية 
> ...


أنا متفقة معاك طبعا يا هيثم
ربما موش عارفة أسباب معرفية محددة...بالضبط ليه مايكونش معاه جنسية تانية ويترشح للرئاسة ؟
ولكن موش من الوجاهة..أو يعنى..المنطقى ابدا ان رئيس مصر يكون معاه جنسية تانية أو مراته موش مصرية..أو من أصل مصرى..
دا بالتأكيد له أسباب عميقة وجذرية فى شخصيته وقناعاته
أو حتى احتياطات أمنية وأصلية..
اذا كنا احنا بنقول الأصول ..الأصول..لأنها بتعمل على الثبات ..
وبعدين لضمان ولائه..واعتبار ان الواحد فى الميه من انتماءه لأى شىء آخر يعتبر خطر حقيقى..
وكمان علشان مايتصورش انه ممكن يروح ابعد من مصر ولا يلجأ لأى حد ولا يهرب وقت اللزوم..
الحقيقة أنا مقدرش اتصور رئيس غيرمصرى أبا عن جد لمصر..
ولا إحساسى يقبل كدا

----------


## اليمامة

> انا برضه شفته تقريبا علي غير ترتيب سابق 
> بس بعد شويه احداثه شدتني وكتير عجبني رعم المشاهد اللي يوسف شاهين لابد ان يقدمها لزوم الجوائز العالميه طبعا 
> تقريبا ياندي كان ازل فيلم يفضح غرف التعذيب في اقسام الشرطه 
> وكان اول فيلم اتكلم عن علاقه الشعب بالشرطه ..وعلاقه الشعب بالقضاء ..وفساد الشرطه الذي لم يسلم منه القضاء ايضا 
> نهايه الفيلم وصلت لثوره عامه ..من اهل المنطقه الذي يسكن بها حاتم امين الشرطه الفاسد 
> الذي زاد في ظلمه وطغيانه هنا وهناك ..حتي وصل الامر بالاهالي يقتحمون قسم الشرطه ويختبئ حاتم هذا 
> وبعد ذلك يتم القبض عليه ... وينتهي الفيلم علي هذا المنوال 
> تقريبا بقلك افتكرت احداث الفيلم ..بعد مارجعت كده احداث الثوره ..مع الفارق طبعا 
> 
> ...


أشكرك يا محمد على المتابعة..
بس فعلا أنا شايفة ان فيه وجه تشابه بين الواقع والفيلم..
ولكن ربما الواقع موش بالحياكة المتقنة دى 
الواقع لسه ادامه وقت أطول للتوازن 
بس فعلا دور السينما الجادة يدور حول هذه الفكرة
كشف الواقع والتحذير ووضع حلول وتنبؤات
هو الرئيس ماكانش اتفرج على الفيلم دا باين ..ههههههه
أو بيشوف الفيس بوك..والعالم الإلكترونى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> ولاول مرة  من بداية التظاهرات 
> 
> اتيقن بكل كيانى من مقولة 
> 
> *من اعما**لكــــــــــــم سلط عليكم*
> *
> انا هدخل فى اكتئاب مفتوح الى ان يتغير الوسط اللى احنا فيه دا*


ايه بس يا هيثم..؟!
لسه بدرى شوية..طول نفسك معانا
أنا عارفة ان سواقيين المايكروبصات بجد بيعملوا فوضى انتقامية غير عادية..
وهايتغيروا بالتدريج وبالقانون..وبالتأكيد كلهم موش كدا..
الناس فتحت انتقام مدمر
ربنا يستر
بس انت اطلع من الدايرة الإكتئابية قبل ما تدور بيك..

----------


## اليمامة

> أصدر المستشار الدكتور النائب العام أوامر بمنع مجموعة شخصيات من  التصرف مؤقتا فى أرصدتهم الشخصية - دون أرصدة الشركات التى يساهمون فيها -  سواء كانت أموالاً نقدية أو سائلة أو منقولة أو عقارية أو أسهماً أو سندات  مملوكة لهم بالبنوك، وغيرها وذلك بالبيع أو التنازل أو الرهن أو ترتيب أية  حقوق شخصية أو عينية عليها والأسماء الواردة بالقائمة هى:
> 
>  ـ أحمد علاء الدين أمين المغربى وزوجته (نجلاء عبد الله الجزائرلى).
> 
>  ـ  حسن خالد فاضل طنطاوى، وزوجته خديجة إسماعيل متولى إسماعيل.
> 
>  - سامية محمد صالح بدر الدين وزوجها محمود عبد الفتاح حسنين رجب.
>  وعلى إبراهيم أبو حلاوة وزوجته فاطمة حسن مرسى حسن.
> 
> ...






ادامك حل من اتنين..
لإما تعمل ثورة على والدك..ويغيرلك الإسم  :: 
لإما هانعمل عليك ثورة ..هههههههههه
الناس دلوقتى بتنتقم من اللى بيقول " يا جماعة..أنا كنت بقرأ اسم أحمد عز فى الجورنال امبارح .." ..مجرد قراية  :: 
خليها فى سرك بقى يا أحمد وماتقولش لحد..
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أشكرك يا محمد على المتابعة..
> بس فعلا أنا شايفة ان فيه وجه تشابه بين الواقع والفيلم..
> ولكن ربما الواقع موش بالحياكة المتقنة دى 
> الواقع لسه ادامه وقت أطول للتوازن 
> بس فعلا دور السينما الجادة يدور حول هذه الفكرة
> كشف الواقع والتحذير ووضع حلول وتنبؤات
> هو الرئيس ماكانش اتفرج على الفيلم دا باين ..ههههههه
> أو بيشوف الفيس بوك..والعالم الإلكترونى


لا الريس كان بيتفرج علي طباخ الريس بس 
هههههه
الرئيس مكانش فاضي يتفرج علي سينما ..ولا كان بيقرا مقالات الصحفيين 
ولا كان بيزور الفيس بوك 
مش انا مره سالت زمان في المنتدي ياندي 
الا يزور الرئيس الفيس بوك

----------


## اليمامة

> لا الريس كان بيتفرج علي طباخ الريس بس 
> هههههه
> الرئيس مكانش فاضي يتفرج علي سينما ..ولا كان بيقرا مقالات الصحفيين 
> ولا كان بيزور الفيس بوك 
> مش انا مره سالت زمان في المنتدي ياندي 
> الا يزور الرئيس الفيس بوك


ههههههههههه
أيوة يا محمد
فاكرة السؤال
ماعرفتش أجاوب ساعتها هل الرئيس بيزور الفيس بوك واللا لأ 
واللا عارف حاجة عن المسمى دا
واللا حتى حد بيبلغه أى حاجة
الأعجب يا محمد انهم كانوا سايبين الناس تكتب فى الصحف المعارضة
ومقالات شديدة جدا ومعنية وموجهة
ولا كأنه كان هنا
ولا كأنه كان بيقرأ
كان شىء مستفز الحقيقة
وكان بيحمل إهانة للعقول والروح والحس المصرى العام..
طباخ الريس ؟!!!
والله حاجة تضحك ..
كانت بتؤكد على زعامة الرئيس وبتزيد من محبته..
ساعات بحاول ماقعش فى اكتئاب حقيقى من الواقع اللى كان
لما بسأل نفسى
ازاى الناس كانت قادرة تتنفس فى وسط الفساد دا !!
ازاى الحياة كانت ماشية فى مصر وباقية يا محمد على مدار تلاتين سنا 
وصلت لذروة الفساد والذل فى آواخرهم ؟!!
فعلا المصريين دول أبطال وقنوعيين جدا
وللأسف ل الشديد خايفة ان الإنفراجة الحالية تفجر كل القمع اللى كبت على هئية انتقام بشع..
وتفكير سلبى انهزامى..
أتمنى الحالة دى تاخد وقتها وتعدى بسرعة
لغاية دلوقتى بقول طبيعية..رد فعل متوقع..حتى الناس نسيت الكورة ومابقاش وراها غير السياسة بعد ما كان الشعب غيبوه..
خايفة يا محمد الروح اللى ظهرت ووحدت المصريين والغت مخاوف الفتنة وصحت الطبقة الوسطى ولغت العنجهية يقدروا يقسموها تانى تحت شعارات وتمزيق وخطف
أنا فى اعتقادى ان نجاح الثورة دى كان فى عودة الوحدة والروح دى اللى غابت يمكن بقالها أكتر من 30 سنة
غيبوا موقف مصر الدولى..وهيبتها اللى كانت معروفة بيها..
المواقف القومية بتاعتها همشوها..
ولكن كلى ثقة فى ان الجيش حاميها ان شاء الله
وان الجيش ورقة رابحة
بثق فى قيادته
وخاصة بعد ماشوفناهم بيتكلموا
كانوا مننا يا محمد
تحس بجد انهم مننا وعلينا..حسينا وفاهمنا..
متفائلة لمصر برغم التضحيات
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> هيا تخوفات يا هيثم من أن يكون الدستور مفصل على اشخاص بعينهم 
> يعني تخيل ساعة إنتخابات الرئاسة لقيت زفلوميت إسم محدش يعرف عنهم حاجة ولا الهوا ولا ليهم برنامج كويس
> وفي وسط الزفلوميت يطلع شمعة منورة واحدة إسمها مثلا "عمر سليمان " ساعتها هتعمل إيه ؟؟ قول قول هه هه هتعمل ايييييه 
> أنا ساعتها هقوم مكلمة ندى عشان اقابلها في إيطاليا


ندى مين ؟!!!!
 :: 
انتى لسه فاكرة
هانموت هنا يا بنت وهانعيش هنا..
لا تراجع ولا استسلام
ماتفكرنيش بقى بلحظة ضعف مرت عليا 
كانت قاسية
أنا حتى عايزة انسى ايطاليا دى خالص
وبعدين دا بدل ما تجيبى رسايلى ليكى وانتى كنتى خايفة وبردانه  :: 
وتعرضيها هنا..وتخلى الأستاذ حكيم عيووون مايطردنيش بالطريقة دى..ويتأكد انى بنت شطورة..
وتسامحونى..
طب خدى الشنطة وانسى
وأهى فيها ريحة من تركيا
يللا واحدة بواحدة..
وقبل ما تسافرى ابقى قوليلى علشان أجهز الشنطة ؟ :: 
يا مجنووووووونة
هههههههههههه
اشطات بالمربات
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> ايه بس يا هيثم..؟!
> لسه بدرى شوية..طول نفسك معانا
> أنا عارفة ان سواقيين المايكروبصات بجد بيعملوا فوضى انتقامية غير عادية..
> وهايتغيروا بالتدريج وبالقانون..وبالتأكيد كلهم موش كدا..
> الناس فتحت انتقام مدمر
> ربنا يستر
> بس انت اطلع من الدايرة الإكتئابية قبل ما تدور بيك..


 *مش هيسحوا والله غير لما يخربوها

بقالنا اسبوع عمالين نناهد وصوتنا اتنبح يا جدعان ما ترموش زبالة فى المنطقة كذا الزبالين بيلفوا الناس بتتأذى

وبرضه نفس السلوك الجاهل المتخلف للناس

ارمى ياعم هو حد شايفك

عارفة يا استاذة ندى , انا كنت  عملت كام ملف كدا ورد وطبعتهم ورق ولزقتهم على البيت من بره  وكلها نصايح  لا للرشوة لا للتخريب لا لاتلاف الممتلكات العامة والخاصة وكلام من دا

والنهاردة اكتشف انها اتشالت , حتى الناس مش طايقة اللى بيقولها انت غلطان وصلح من نفسك

انبارح انا واتنين اصحابى بنتناقش  عن الاحداث اللى حصلت دى كلها , واحد كان بيأيد اللى حصل كله وواحد بيقول ان الدنيا عادية لغاية دلوقتى وانا واقف فى النص مش عاجبنى كلام حد فيهم ففضلت ساكت وبعد اقل من خمس داقيق نقاش تخلالهم انى حطيت صباعى فى ودانى من زعيق كل واحد منهم للتانى  لغاية ما المؤيد راح مسك اللى مش مؤيد وراح لزقه بالكرسى فى الحيطة طبعا كنت فاكرها فى الاول هزار لقيتها طلعت جد  قمت مستاذن وانا بقيت متأكد من وجود مصطلح جديد وحقيقى عن ديكتاتورية الثورة*
*
لغاية دلوقتى مش حاسين بحاجة ملموسة من الناس او الشعب نفسه كل الى بنشوفه فى التلفزيون و وانتهى من الحياة العادية دلوقتى بالعكس دا اتحول للتضاد ليه ,التحرش وقلة الادب و تعمد مخالفة القانون  وكأن التنضيف والسلوك السليم فى الميدان كان سلوك لحظى كعادتنا ودلوقتى كله بيستغل الفرصة عشان ينهب ويلطش على قد ما يقدر

والله دا احنا كأننا بقينا فى عصر جاهلية 

الواحد والله تعب مش قادر يواصل ويفهم المخاليق بتوع ربنا ان الدينا مبتمشيش بالبلطجة والفرعنة

بس تقولى ايه بس

ربنا ينتقم من اللى يخرب فيها حاجة او انه يعطل عملية التنمية والاصلاح فيها
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لالالالالالا يا هيثم 
انتا زعلان من الناس و اصبت بحالة اكتئاب بسببهم ؟
لأ .. ملكش حق .. أومال لو قريت الخبر الطريف ده هتعمل إيييييه ؟؟ ...




> اجتماعات بالخارجية بعد توقيع بورندى على اتفاقية حوض النيل                                                                                                                                                                                                          الثلاثاء 26 ربيع الأول 1432                                     الموافق 01 مارس 2011                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                         القاهرة/ الإسلام اليوم
> *       @font-face {   font-family: "Cambria Math"; }@font-face {   font-family: "Calibri"; }@font-face {   font-family: "Traditional Arabic"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0cm 0cm 10pt; text-align: right; line-height: 115%; direction: rtl; unicode-bidi: embed; font-size: 11pt; font-family: "Calibri","sans-serif"; }.MsoChpDefault {  }.MsoPapDefault { margin-bottom: 10pt; line-height: 115%; }div.WordSection1 { page: WordSection1; }  عقدت اليوم الثلاثاء وزارتي الري والخارجية اجتماعات عاجلة وطارئة على مستوى عال، لاتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بالحفاظ على حقوق مصر التاريخية في حصتها السنوية من مياه النيل، والتي تقدر بنحو 55.5 مليار متر مكعب، وأخذ موافقتها قبل شروع دول المنبع بإقامة مشروعات تؤثر على هذه الحصة، بعد توقيع بوروندى على الاتفاقية الإطارية لدول منابع حوض النيل -مستغلة انشغال مصر والسودان بالتطورات المتلاحقة فيهما-.
> وبدأت مصر اتصالات مهمة اليوم مع السودان، لدراسة كل البدائل لمواجهة تلك الأزمة ومن بينها اللجوء إلى محكمة العدل الدولية، للحفاظ على حقوقهما التاريخية بمياه النيل والتي تحددها الاتفاقيات الدولية المعروفة باتفاقيتي (1929-1959)
> ومن المقرر أن يناقش مجلس الوزراء في اجتماعه غدا الأربعاء تقريرا حول ملف النيل وتطورات الموقف، والتدابير والإجراءات الكفيلة بالحفاظ على حقوق مصر، تمهيدا لعرضه على المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة.
> وبتوقيع بورندي أصبح الطريق ممهدا لإقرار الاتفاقية ببرلمانات الدول الست الموقعة على الاتفاقية وهى (وتنزانيا، وكينيا، وأوغندا، وإثيوبيا، وإريتريا، وبوروندي"، ودخول الاتفاقية حيز التنفيذ بعد ذلك.
> وقال مصدر مسئول بوزارة الري:" إن الاتفاقية الإطارية التي وقعت عليها الدول الست، لا تعفى هذه الدول من التزاماتها نحو الاتفاقيات السابقة مع مصر والموجودة منذ عشرات السنين، وهي اتفاقات قائمة وسارية".
> وشدد على أن من حق مصر اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للمحافظة على حقوقها التاريخية في استخدام مياه النيل، مشيراً إلى أن مصر تُرحّب بأي مشروع لزيادة الطاقة الكهربائية لدول الحوض، ولكنها في الوقت نفسه لن تسمح بأي استخدام لمياه النيل في الري يضر بحصة مصر المعروفة حسب الاتفاقات السارية حالياً.
> ...


أيوا بأة .. أيوا بأااااااااااااا
أهو الواحد لو حب يكتئب .. يكتئب على أخبار لوز زي دي 
ولا إيه رأيك ؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

> *مش هيسحوا والله غير لما يخربوها
> 
> بقالنا اسبوع عمالين نناهد وصوتنا اتنبح يا جدعان ما ترموش زبالة فى المنطقة كذا الزبالين بيلفوا الناس بتتأذى
> 
> وبرضه نفس السلوك الجاهل المتخلف للناس
> 
> ارمى ياعم هو حد شايفك
> 
> عارفة يا استاذة ندى , انا كنت  عملت كام ملف كدا ورد وطبعتهم ورق ولزقتهم على البيت من بره  وكلها نصايح  لا للرشوة لا للتخريب لا لاتلاف الممتلكات العامة والخاصة وكلام من دا
> ...


لو انتوا يا هيثم شديتوا اتنين تلاتة عشرة من اللى بيرموا الزبالة دول وعملتوا بلاغات ضدهم ويدفعوا غرامات ويتحبسوا الناس هتتلم..وتحترم نفسها..دا حقيقى..بس انتوا اعملوا كدا..
السلوكيات اللى بمثابة أمراض متولدة من حالة اضطهاد وعند قصوى رباها القهر والقمع يا هيثم على مدى زمنى طويل..لدرجة ان فئة كبيرة من الشعب بقت محتاجة طبيب نفسى زى رئيسها..
الناس وكأنها بقت أعداء نفسها..فيه رغبات تدميرية..
بس صدقنى..مسألة وقت
الحالة اللى البلد فيها من عدم الأمان والتشتيت وانها مافيهاش الزعيم اللى هما متعودين عليه مديهم احساس بالفوضى..وان البلد سايبة..وكل واحد يعمل اللى هو عايزه..
هما عايزين يتحكموا يا هيثم ويحسوا باستقرار البلد وانها ترجع عادى..
الناس باين لسه مافقتش من الخبطة..
موش مصدقين يمكن
متلخبططين
بس هايتغيروا بالوقت وبالصبر
أعتقد كدا
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> لالالالالالا يا هيثم 
> انتا زعلان من الناس و اصبت بحالة اكتئاب بسببهم ؟
> لأ .. ملكش حق .. أومال لو قريت الخبر الطريف ده هتعمل إيييييه ؟؟ ...
> 
> أيوا بأة .. أيوا بأااااااااااااا
> أهو الواحد لو حب يكتئب .. يكتئب على أخبار لوز زي دي 
> ولا إيه رأيك ؟؟


خبر مؤسف محتاج انتباه ووقفة؟
وخايفة برضو يكون تدبير خارخى ؟
بس أعتقد مصر فرضت احترامها على العالم كله وهايقف  معاها فى أى مساندة دولية وخاصة ان فيه معاهدات دولية..
ومصر كمان عليها دور مهم فى اعادة هيبتها واعادة الثقة مع الدول دى
ربنا يستر يا سارة
بس برضو ماكتأبتش..موش عارفة ليه؟
واضح ان حالتى خطيرة جدا وميئوس منها..
ههههههههه
مساء الفل
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ندى مين ؟!!!!
> 
> انتى لسه فاكرة
> هانموت هنا يا بنت وهانعيش هنا..
> لا تراجع ولا استسلام
> ماتفكرنيش بقى بلحظة ضعف مرت عليا 
> كانت قاسية
> أنا حتى عايزة انسى ايطاليا دى خالص
> وبعدين دا بدل ما تجيبى رسايلى ليكى وانتى كنتى خايفة وبردانه 
> ...


سارة مين ؟!!!!
انا عمري خوفت .. أنا أنا ؟
انا عمري بردت .. أنا أنا ؟
لالالا
مكنش العشم يا ندى أبتن أبتن 
عمالين يقولوا البلد فيها أوشاعات البلد فيها أوشاعات 
مكنتش عاوزة اصدق لحد ما شوفت أهو 
واااااااااااااخيبتاااااااااااااااااه  :Girl (13):

----------


## حمادو

> لالالالالالا يا هيثم 
> انتا زعلان من الناس و اصبت بحالة اكتئاب بسببهم ؟
> لأ .. ملكش حق .. أومال لو قريت الخبر الطريف ده هتعمل إيييييه ؟؟ ...
> 
> 
> 
> أيوا بأة .. أيوا بأااااااااااااا
> أهو الواحد لو حب يكتئب .. يكتئب على أخبار لوز زي دي 
> ولا إيه رأيك ؟؟


من حوالى اسبوع تقريبا عملوا هنا برنامج طوووووووووووويل عن موضوع مياه النيل واتفاقيات مياه النيل ومقارنتها باتفاقيات اوروبية وهكذا...ووصلوا أن فيه خرق للاتفاقيات من الطرفين (مصر والسودان من ناحية, ودول المنبع من ناحية تانية)
الخرق من ناحية مصر والسودان متمثل فى إهدار مياه النيل وردمه...وماحدش يقول هنا أن طالما مصر دولة مصب يبقى مافيش مشكلة تعمل اللى هيا عايزاه فى المياه لأن دي حصص دولية ولو دولة اهدرت المياه بتاعتها بشكل غير متوازن يبقى من حق دول المنبع خرق الاتفاقية لاستخدام المياه فيما يرونه صحيح. ودا اللى حصل وعملته بعض دول المصب من حوار مع القاهرة فى خلال الكام سنة اللى فاتوا بس بدون ردود فعل مصرية مؤثرة على تلك الدول....يعني إذن المشكلة لم تخرج للسطح السنة اللى فاتت لما الجرايد اتكلمت عنها وانما المشكلة قديمة جدا.
الخرق من ناحية باقى الدول جاي من أكثر من اتجاه ومشكلة معقدة الحقيقة...من ناحية الصين واسرائيل دخلوا بقوة رهيبة فى الاستثمار فى افريقيا لدرجة أن الاستثمارات الصينية فى افريقيا اكتر من اجمالى استثماراتها فى امريكا واوروبا (الصين كدولة وحكومة بتستثمر فى امريكا 33 مليار دولار, وفى اوروبا 36 مليار, فى حين ان استثماراتها فى جنوب افريقيا بس 31 مليار دولار وفى باقى افريقيا 40 مليار دولار)
واسرائيل داخل شريك قوى مع الصين فى بناء البنية التحتية لدول افريقيا...ودا بالطبع بيجعل لاسرائيل والصين الكلمة العليا فى القارة حاليا.
المشكلة التانية بتتمثل فى توقع زيادة السكان فى دول المنبع فى خلال العشرين سنة الجايين بناءا على الاستثمارات الرهيبة اللى بتدخل القارة (أكتر من 300 مليار دولار يتم ضخها سنويا فى افريقيا على شكل استثمار مباشر) ودا هايؤثر على حصة كل الدول وبناءا عليه كانت العيون متجهة لمصر سواء بحسن نية أو بقصد من الصين واسرائيل.

الحل دلوقتى يتمثل فى دخول مصر لافريقيا مساهم مباشر بأي شكل وعمل توازن اقليمي فى المنطقة...بالاضافة لتوقع سوء النية فى دول المنبع والتعامل معاهم من منطلق انهم محميين من الصين واسرائيل, بمعنى آخر عدم الاستناد على قرار من مجلس الامن لان الصين هاتعارض بالفيتو اي رؤية مصرية لحل الأزمة.
يبقى مافيش غير الحلول الدبلوماسية المباشرة وجمع الكل على ترابيزة مفاوضات واحدة (مصر ودول المنبع والصين واسرائيل) علشان نقدر نحافظ على حصتنا, بالطبع مع اظهار حسن نية فى المحافظة على مياه النيل عندنا سواء فى مصر او فى السودان.

دا الحقيقة ملخص اللى اتقال فى البرنامج...لو عايزين تصدقوه براحتكم, أو اتهموه بالخيانة والعمالة لغاية ما نكتشف الحقيقة بعد كده...بس ياخوفى يجي الاكتشاف دا متأخر شوية

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> [/COLOR]
> 
> ادامك حل من اتنين..
> لإما تعمل ثورة على والدك..ويغيرلك الإسم 
> لإما هانعمل عليك ثورة ..هههههههههه
> الناس دلوقتى بتنتقم من اللى بيقول " يا جماعة..أنا كنت بقرأ اسم أحمد عز فى الجورنال امبارح .." ..مجرد قراية 
> خليها فى سرك بقى يا أحمد وماتقولش لحد..


ا انا هعمل مظاهره علشان هو الى يغير اسمه  :: 
اوعى تقولى لحد احسن حد ياخد خبر ولا حاجه يبلغ عنى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ا انا هعمل مظاهره علشان هو الى يغير اسمه 
> اوعى تقولى لحد احسن حد ياخد خبر ولا حاجه يبلغ عنى


بجد يا زيزو موقفك يعنى حساس ولا يبشر بمستقبل صاعد واعد.. :: 
تخيل بجد لو حد شاور عليك فى الشارع وقالوا " أحمد عبد العزيز أهو ..."
هتتاخد فى الرجلين طبعا فى ظل حالة الحشد المعنوى الراهن والتعبئة بالكبس والضغط والحقن..
ربنا يستر عليك..
أنا ماعرفكش.. ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بجد يا زيزو موقفك يعنى حساس ولا يبشر بمستقبل صاعد واعد..
> تخيل بجد لو حد شاور عليك فى الشارع وقالوا " أحمد عبد العزيز أهو ..."
> هتتاخد فى الرجلين طبعا فى ظل حالة الحشد المعنوى الراهن والتعبئة بالكبس والضغط والحقن..
> ربنا يستر عليك..
> أنا ماعرفكش..


هقلهم لا ده بابا مش انا  ::  
الواحد يخاف يطلع البطاقه دلوقتى يفتكرونى ابن احمد عز ومتنكر وحلنى بقى على ماثبت تفتكرى بابا ممكن يقلهم لا مش ابنى لو سالوه المفروض الواحد يوطد العلاقات الاسريه بقى اليومين دول علشان كده هنروح فى الرجلين  ::

----------


## R17E

> من حوالى اسبوع تقريبا عملوا هنا برنامج طوووووووووووويل عن موضوع مياه النيل واتفاقيات مياه النيل ومقارنتها باتفاقيات اوروبية وهكذا...ووصلوا أن فيه خرق للاتفاقيات من الطرفين (مصر والسودان من ناحية, ودول المنبع من ناحية تانية)
> الخرق من ناحية مصر والسودان متمثل فى إهدار مياه النيل وردمه...وماحدش يقول هنا أن طالما مصر دولة مصب يبقى مافيش مشكلة تعمل اللى هيا عايزاه فى المياه لأن دي حصص دولية ولو دولة اهدرت المياه بتاعتها بشكل غير متوازن يبقى من حق دول المنبع خرق الاتفاقية لاستخدام المياه فيما يرونه صحيح. ودا اللى حصل وعملته بعض دول المصب من حوار مع القاهرة فى خلال الكام سنة اللى فاتوا بس بدون ردود فعل مصرية مؤثرة على تلك الدول....يعني إذن المشكلة لم تخرج للسطح السنة اللى فاتت لما الجرايد اتكلمت عنها وانما المشكلة قديمة جدا.
> الخرق من ناحية باقى الدول جاي من أكثر من اتجاه ومشكلة معقدة الحقيقة...من ناحية الصين واسرائيل دخلوا بقوة رهيبة فى الاستثمار فى افريقيا لدرجة أن الاستثمارات الصينية فى افريقيا اكتر من اجمالى استثماراتها فى امريكا واوروبا (الصين كدولة وحكومة بتستثمر فى امريكا 33 مليار دولار, وفى اوروبا 36 مليار, فى حين ان استثماراتها فى جنوب افريقيا بس 31 مليار دولار وفى باقى افريقيا 40 مليار دولار)
> واسرائيل داخل شريك قوى مع الصين فى بناء البنية التحتية لدول افريقيا...ودا بالطبع بيجعل لاسرائيل والصين الكلمة العليا فى القارة حاليا.
> المشكلة التانية بتتمثل فى توقع زيادة السكان فى دول المنبع فى خلال العشرين سنة الجايين بناءا على الاستثمارات الرهيبة اللى بتدخل القارة (أكتر من 300 مليار دولار يتم ضخها سنويا فى افريقيا على شكل استثمار مباشر) ودا هايؤثر على حصة كل الدول وبناءا عليه كانت العيون متجهة لمصر سواء بحسن نية أو بقصد من الصين واسرائيل.
> 
> الحل دلوقتى يتمثل فى دخول مصر لافريقيا مساهم مباشر بأي شكل وعمل توازن اقليمي فى المنطقة...بالاضافة لتوقع سوء النية فى دول المنبع والتعامل معاهم من منطلق انهم محميين من الصين واسرائيل, بمعنى آخر عدم الاستناد على قرار من مجلس الامن لان الصين هاتعارض بالفيتو اي رؤية مصرية لحل الأزمة.
> يبقى مافيش غير الحلول الدبلوماسية المباشرة وجمع الكل على ترابيزة مفاوضات واحدة (مصر ودول المنبع والصين واسرائيل) علشان نقدر نحافظ على حصتنا, بالطبع مع اظهار حسن نية فى المحافظة على مياه النيل عندنا سواء فى مصر او فى السودان.
> 
> دا الحقيقة ملخص اللى اتقال فى البرنامج...لو عايزين تصدقوه براحتكم, أو اتهموه بالخيانة والعمالة لغاية ما نكتشف الحقيقة بعد كده...بس ياخوفى يجي الاكتشاف دا متأخر شوية


مشكور علي الملخص الرائع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ا انا هعمل مظاهره علشان هو الى يغير اسمه 
> اوعى تقولى لحد احسن حد ياخد خبر ولا حاجه يبلغ عنى


إمسككككككككككككك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> - أحمد عبد العزيز عز ونجله القاصر أحمد أحمد عبد العزيز عز وزوجاته عبلة  محمد فوزى على أحمد سلامة وخديجة أحمد أحمد كامل ياسين وشاهيناز عبد العزيز  عبد الوهاب النجار.


 :xmas 34: 
عنده حق ينهب ولا هايصرف على دول منين  ::

----------


## R17E

http://dostor.org/crime/11/march/1/37260

معتقلون إسلاميون: محمود وجدي مهندس التعذيب في السجون المصرية

كشف أكثر من 50 معتقلا سياسيا من الإسلامين باختلاف انتماءاتهم التنظيمية عن عدد من الجرائم " ضد الإنسانية " التى كانت ترتكب فى المعتقلات والسجون ومقرات احتجاز مباحث أمن الدولة فى عهد وزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلي ورئيس مصلحة السجون السابق اللواء محمود وجدي – الذى يشغل حاليا منصب وزير الداخلية فى حكومة تسيير الأعمال - .

يقول مجدي عثمان – أحد المعتقلين المفرج عنهم مؤخرا – أنه تم القبض عليه وكان يبلغ من العمر 28 عاما وعلى الرغم من حصوله على عشرات الاحكام بالبراءة واخلاء السبيل من المحاكم الا انه كان يتم التحفظ عليه وايداعه المعتقلات وفقا لقانون الطوارئ لمدة 17 عاما متوصلة ليخرج من السجن وقد تجاوز عمره 45 عاما .

وكشف " عثمان " خلال جلسة الاستماع التى نظمها مركز الشهاب لحقوق الانسان بالتنسيق مع مركز ضحايا لحقوق الانسان ومركز النديم لحقوق الانسان وجمعية بلدي لتنمية الديمقراطية عن جملة من الجرائم " ضد الإنسانية التى تم ممارستها ضد المعتقلين الاسلاميين داخل السجون والمعتقلات ومقرات الاحتجاز بمباحث أمن الدولة .

كاشفا عن أن إدارة سجن أبي زعبل كانت تقدم الطعام للمساجين بدون ملح في الطعام كما لم يسمح لهم بالخروج لمشاهدة الشمس وهو ما أدى الى تلاشى الكالسيوم من الجسم وهو ما تسبب في وقوع الاسنان فضلا عن تقوص العظام مما منع الكثير من القدرة على السير ، فيما يتم تعذيبنا داخل الزنازين بالضرب المبرح في كثير من الأحيان .

مشيراً إلي أنه تم وضع المعتقلين بسجن أبى زعبل بزنازين ضيقة منعدمة التهوية فضلا عن عدم وجود اضاءة داخل الزنازين ، فيما لا يسمح لنا بالشرب الا من مياه الترع وهو ما يدفعنا الى تصفيتها اكثر من 7 مرات لازالة الطين منها الا ان رائحتها لا تزول ولونها ، كما كان لا يسمح لنا بالخروج لقضاء الحاجة في حمامات السجن فكنا نقضى حاجتنا في " أكياس " ونتيمم لنصلي ، فيما يتم عمل تفتيش يومي كل صباح حيث يتم اقتحام الزنزانة واخراجنا منها لنقف صف واحد وجوهنا الى الحائط كما يتم التعامل مع الأسري في الحروب ويتم تفتيشنا ذاتيا بشكل مهين ثم يتم سرقة كافة محتويات الزنزانة من قبل المخبرين ويتم افراغ مياة الصرف داخل الزنازين .

فيما أكد محمد عمر عبد الرحمن – نجل الداعية الاسلامي عمر عبد الرحمن المعتقل فى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية – أن نظام مبارك كان قدر ضاق ذرعا من الداعية عمر عبد الرحمن وتم عرض منصب شيخ الازهر عليه لاحتواء هالا انه رفض .

وأشار : محمد عمر عبد الركمن إلي ان والده تعرض لمحاولة اغتيال عام 1988 حيث تم اطلاق الرصاص عليه والقنابل المسيلة للدموع ، مشيراً إلي أن النظام لجأ إلي وضع أبيه رهن الإقامة الجبرية خلال الفترة 1989 – 1990 .

لافتا إلي أن انه تقدم بعدة طلبات إلي وزير الداخلية الاسبق لترحيل ابيه الى السجون المصرية بعد ان تم القبض عليه في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والحكم عليه بالسجن مدى الحياة بتهمة التخطيط لقتل " مبارك " إلا أن جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة رفض دائما عودة " عمر عبد الرحمن " إلي السجون المصرية ، مشيرا الى اه طلب من شيخ الازهر السابق التدخل ولكنه رفض فيما تقدم بطلب الى شيخ الازهر الحالي ووعده بمحاولة التدخل الا انه لم يحرك ساكنا حتى الآن ، وقال : تقدمت بطلب الى القوات المسلحة الا ان وزير الداخلية الحالي يرفض عودة أبي .

ويقول محمد إسماعيل عبد الغنى – الذى اعتقل لقرابة 20 عام منذ عام 1981 -  رأينا أهوال داخل سجن الوادي الجديد بعد أن تم إجبارنا أكثر من 10 مرات على الخروج من الصلاة لنقول بدلا من " الله أكبر " .. " مبارك أكبر " و " جمال أكبر " .

مشيرا الى انه داخل مقر أمن الدولة " لاظوغلي " المقر الرئيسى السابق لجهاز مباحث أمن الدولة تعرض مئات المعتقلين للتعذيب الوحشي ، وقال : كنا نصلي ونحن معصوبى الأعين وحينما قام احد المعتقلين بخلع العصابة عن عينه وجدنا أنفسنا نصلى كل في مواجهة زميله وليس باتجاه القبلة من الاساس ، وكنا نتعرض لتعذيب نفسي وبدنى عنيف بداية من القيام بحلق شعر الرأس والوجه والجسد كله وتركنا عرايا لفترات طويلة وضربنا وتعذيبنا بآلات حديدة ومواسير .

مشيراً إلى أن ضباط مباحث أمن الدولة كانوا يجبرون المعتقلين على السير كالحيوانات على ايديهم وارجلهم كما أجبروهم على قضاء حاجتهم كما تقوم الحيوانات باخراج فضلاتها ، فضلا عن اطلاق اسماء نساء علينا ، فضلاً عن التطاول علي الذات الاهية خلال تلقينا سيل من الشتائم .

فيما أكد مجدي محمد موسي – أحد المعتقلين منذ عام 1990 وحتى عام 2007 – أنه حصل علي مئات الأحكام القضائية بالإفراج والبراءة إلا أنه لم يتم الافراج عنه ، مشيراً إلي أن اللواء محمود وجدي – وزير الداخلية الحالي بحكومة تسيير الأعمال - هو رئيس مصلحة السجون السابق في عهد " العادلي " ، ووصف " موسي " وزير الداخلية الحالي بمهندس عمليات التعذيب التى كانت تحدث في السجون المصرية ، لافتا الى ان المئات من الشهداء تساقطوا في السجون خلال رئاسته للمصلحة .

وقال : كنا 47 معتقل سياسي , مات مننا 8 , وأتذكر السفاح الضابط وليد فاروق النادي , الذي كان يتولى تعذيبنا وكان يشترط علينا أن نتجرد تماماً من ملابسنا , وكنا بالتالي لا نصلى لأن عورتنا متكشفة , وكانت إدارة السجن تعطينا "بدلة خيش" كل عام , والـ48 معتقل فقدوا أسنانهم جميعاً بسبب عدم وجود ملح في الطعام أدى إلى نقص الكالسيوم .

وأضاف : كنت في عنبر 5 , زنزانة انفرادي, وضابط السجن فتح لي الزنزانة وقال لي "ادخل الزنزانة إللي جنبك وخلى زميلك يفك الإضراب عن الطعام إللى عمله لأن مفيش حاجة عندنا بتجيب نتيجة معانا .

وأكمل كلامه قائلاً: فدخلت الزنزانة المجاورة لي ووجدت أخ "لا أريد أن أقول أسمه" ملقى على الأرض وبدون ملابس تماماً فقلت له لماذا أنت مضرب عن الطعام فقال لي , كنت مريض فطلبت من إدارة السجن علاج فأعطوني , ولكن العلاج كان ليس علاًجاً لمرضي ولكنه كان منوم , ثم قام ضباط السجن بإدخال الجنائيين عليا فاعتدوا عليا جنسياً , فقررت أن أضرب عن الطعام , وبعدها بلحظات قد فارق الحياة . وأضاف: كما أتذكر أخي "خالد كمال أبو المجد" الذي توفى أيضاً بعدما اعتدوا عليه جنسياً واضرب عن الطعام حتى الموت .

وأضاف : أتذكر أخي " أحمد عبد الرحمن " الذي كان يعانى من مرض البواسير و ظل ينزف لمدة 3 سنوات دون علاج حتى مات بالجفاف, فرأيت من نظارة الزنزانة العساكر وهم يحملونه في بطانية ثم إلى ثلاجة الموتى  .

أما أخي الشهيد "حسن محمد إبراهيم" , فقد مات من شدة التعذيب , وكذلك الأخ "مجدي عبد المقصود" , ولا استطيع أن أنسي الأخ الشهيد "نبيل على جمعة" الذي مات وهو جالس على الجردل أثناء قضاء حاجته , وكذلك الشهيد "أحمد عبد العظيم" الذي توفى عام 1997 من شدة التعذيب في السجن, وكان الشهيد "يوسف صديق باشا" في الثلاثينات من عمره ومن شدة التعذيب كان يقضى حاجته على نفسه حتى مات .

مشيراً إلي أن أكثر من قاموا بتعذيبهم في السجون كانوا وليد فاروق – ضابط أمن الدولة - و أشرف إسماعيل –رئيس مباحث السجن العرب .

وأضاف : قال لنا رئيس مباحث السجن ذات مرة " لو كنا حابسين حمار كان مات" , فرد عليه أحد المعتقلين إحنا معانا كتاب ربنا , فقام هذا المجرم بلم جميع المصاحف من كل الزنازين وأحرقها أمام أعيننا ونحن مكبلين الأيدي والأرجل, ، فضلا عن قيامه بجمع أكثر من 100 معتقل وإجبارهم على الطواف حول شجرة وقول " لبيك اللهم لبيك " وكان يضع صورة حسنى مبارك ويقول لنا أسجدوا تحتها .

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> * التحالف المصري يستنكر استبعاد المرأة من الترشُح لرئاسة الجمهورية*
> 
> 3/2/2011 1:24:00 AM
> 
> كتب - أحمد الشمسي :
> 
> أكد التحالف المصري للتعليم المدني ومشاركة المرأة أن التعديلات الدستورية الأخيرة لم ترق إلى طموحات الشعب المصري ومطالب الثورة.
> 
> واستنكر التحالف، في بيان حصل "مصراوي" على نسخة منه، التعديلات الدستورية التي قدمتها لجنة تعديل الدستور مُشيراً إلى أن المادة 75 - التي تضمنت النص (بأن يشترط فيمن يُنتخب رئيساً للجمهورية أن يكون مصرياً من أبوين مصريين، وأن يكون متمتعاً بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، وألا يكون قد حمل أو أي من والديه جنسية دولة أخرى، و ألا يكون متزوجا من غير مصرية)، هو نص يقتصر على ترشيح  الرجال فقط لهذا المنصب.
> ...



التحالف المصري يستنكر استبعاد المرأة من الترشُح لرئاسة الجمهورية 

إحنا لازم نحتج يا بناااااات  :xmas 3: 






بس الصراحه أنا ضد  الحجر على جنسية الزوجه
ولا فين الحريه الشخصيه ؟؟؟
ولا إنتوا رأيكوا إيه؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> http://dostor.org/crime/11/march/1/37260
> 
> معتقلون إسلاميون: محمود وجدي مهندس التعذيب في السجون المصرية
> 
> كشف أكثر من 50 معتقلا سياسيا من الإسلامين باختلاف انتماءاتهم التنظيمية عن عدد من الجرائم " ضد الإنسانية " التى كانت ترتكب فى المعتقلات والسجون ومقرات احتجاز مباحث أمن الدولة فى عهد وزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلي ورئيس مصلحة السجون السابق اللواء محمود وجدي – الذى يشغل حاليا منصب وزير الداخلية فى حكومة تسيير الأعمال - .
> 
> يقول مجدي عثمان – أحد المعتقلين المفرج عنهم مؤخرا – أنه تم القبض عليه وكان يبلغ من العمر 28 عاما وعلى الرغم من حصوله على عشرات الاحكام بالبراءة واخلاء السبيل من المحاكم الا انه كان يتم التحفظ عليه وايداعه المعتقلات وفقا لقانون الطوارئ لمدة 17 عاما متوصلة ليخرج من السجن وقد تجاوز عمره 45 عاما .
> 
> وكشف " عثمان " خلال جلسة الاستماع التى نظمها مركز الشهاب لحقوق الانسان بالتنسيق مع مركز ضحايا لحقوق الانسان ومركز النديم لحقوق الانسان وجمعية بلدي لتنمية الديمقراطية عن جملة من الجرائم " ضد الإنسانية التى تم ممارستها ضد المعتقلين الاسلاميين داخل السجون والمعتقلات ومقرات الاحتجاز بمباحث أمن الدولة .
> ...


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
ربنا ينتقم من كل ظالم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*"احمد  المسلماني في الطبعة الاولى: 'ابوس ايديكم وراسكم يوم الاحد الجاي لما  تفتح البورصة كل مصري يجهز 100 جنيه ويشتري بيها في البورصة لاننا قدام  حاجتين:
لو البورصة فضلت قافلة هنتشطب من الب...ورصات العالمية ولو فتحنا هنفتح على انهيار رهيب فهيحصل تدخل اجنبى فى اقتصاد البلد' انشروها ارجوكم... كل مصري بيحب مصر"

ممكن من مصروفنا نحاول ننقذ الموضوع دة. انا شايفة ان 100 جنيه مش موضوع كبير اوي, ولا ايه؟ 

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عندما  تنظر إلى الرقم القومى لأى شخص تتعامل معه فقط انظر الى الرقم الموجود خلف  البطاقه واسفل النسر فإذا كان هذا الرقم 9 او 11 ( فإن هذا الرقم يدل على  انه مجرم ومسجل خطر ) فى هذه الحاله يمكنك القبض عليه وتسليمه الى أقرب  وحده عسكريه



و بيتهيألي كل واحد هنا عارف نفسه كويس  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

سفينتين امريكتين حربيتين ..عبرتا من قناه السويس الي سواحل ليبيا 

خبر مفزع ..وفيه وقاحه امريكيه غير جديده ..وفيه تهديد لالامن العربي والامن المصري خاصه 
وفيه تهديد اخر للثوره المصريه ..وفيه تهديد بقمع كل الثورات التي من الممكن ان تحدث مستقبلا في العالم العربي 
وفيه تلويح بالاستيلاء علي نفط ليبيا ..وفيه معاني اكثر من سيئه نفهمها من وراء هذا الخبر 
اقربها الي الفهم من وجهه نظري هو محاوله الانقضاض علي الثوره المصريه من ناحيه مخالفه 
من الممكن ان تثار حجه وجود امريكا بقواتها بليبيا من علي الحدود الغربيه لمصر ..واسرائيل علي الحدود الشرقيه 
وحينها يقولون ..(كل من له مصلحه في اجهاض الثوره ) ..لابد ان يكون رئيس مصر عسكري 
الا ترون حدودنا المهدده من الناحيتين ..!! 
ويعود الوضع كما هو عليه وعلي المتضرر اللجوء لميدان التحرير مره اخري 

يمكن تكون وجهه نظر متشائمه ..ومع ذلك يقيني في الله وفي نضج الشعب المصري

ومفكري وعظماء شباب مصر اقوي من كل المؤامرات والسيناروهات التي من الممكن ان تدار في الخفاء

----------


## حمادو

> عندما  تنظر إلى الرقم القومى لأى شخص تتعامل معه فقط انظر الى الرقم الموجود خلف  البطاقه واسفل النسر فإذا كان هذا الرقم 9 او 11 ( فإن هذا الرقم يدل على  انه مجرم ومسجل خطر ) فى هذه الحاله يمكنك القبض عليه وتسليمه الى أقرب  وحده عسكريه
> 
> 
> 
> و بيتهيألي كل واحد هنا عارف نفسه كويس


طيب ولو الرقم طلع 5 فى وش العدو يبقى ايه النظام؟ جاسوسية وعمالة للخارج؟
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طيب ولو الرقم طلع 5 فى وش العدو يبقى ايه النظام؟ جاسوسية وعمالة للخارج؟
> هههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه


5 في وش العدو يبقى دجل  شعوذة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*العاملون   بروزاليوسف     يجبرون   كرم جبر على   الرحيل    ومغادرة   مكتبه    باكيا   

*

**



*قام العاملون من غير الصحفيين  بمؤسسة روزاليوسف شبه الرسمية بمحاصرة كرم جبر رئيس مجلس الإدارة داخل  مكتبه مطالبين إياه بالرحيل عن المؤسسة.*



*وحاول جبر الاتصال بعدد من  المسئولين لمحاولة إنقاذه من هذا الموقف، إلا أن أحداً لم يعره اهتماماً،  مما اضطره للموافقة على طلبات المحتجين، حيث طلب أن يقابل وفداً منهم، وقال  لهم: "انا موافق أخرج وأمشي من روزاليوسف لكن بشرط.. محدش يضربني"، وفي  المقابل تعهد له الوفد بحمايته خلال خروجه.*
*وبالفعل خرج كرم جبر من مكتبه وهو  منكسر ويبكي، وسط حماية بعض العاملين، وأثناء خروجه حاول البعض الاعتداء  عليه إلا أن أخرون دافعوا عنه حتى أوصلوه إلى باب روزاليوسف، حيث استقل  سيارته مغادراً إلى بيته*

----------


## ابن البلد

> عندما  تنظر إلى الرقم القومى لأى شخص تتعامل معه فقط انظر الى الرقم الموجود خلف  البطاقه واسفل النسر فإذا كان هذا الرقم 9 او 11 ( فإن هذا الرقم يدل على  انه مجرم ومسجل خطر ) فى هذه الحاله يمكنك القبض عليه وتسليمه الى أقرب  وحده عسكريه
> 
> 
> 
> و بيتهيألي كل واحد هنا عارف نفسه كويس


 الكلام ده كلام فاضي يا مصراوية 
وقلت لك كل الحاجات دي إشاعات بلاش تصدقي كل حاجه

الرقم ده عادتا بيدل على مكان استخراج البطاقة او المحافظة او زي كده 
مش مجرم ولا لأ

هل المجرم بياخدوا منه البطاقة بعد الحكم ويدلووا واحده تانيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الكلام ده كلام فاضي يا مصراوية 
> وقلت لك كل الحاجات دي إشاعات بلاش تصدقي كل حاجه
> 
> الرقم ده عادتا بيدل على مكان استخراج البطاقة او المحافظة او زي كده 
> مش مجرم ولا لأ
> 
> هل المجرم بياخدوا منه البطاقة بعد الحكم ويدلووا واحده تانيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا استاذ احمد انا معرفش 
بس واضح اني بتريق يعني  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وبعدين الحاجة الوحيدة اللي حضرتك قلتلي عليها إشاعة كان موضوع إعادة انتشار القوات الأمريكية على شواطئ ليبيا و مطلعتش إشاعة ولا حاجة  :: 
لكن حضرتك اتخضيت ليه انت 9 ولا 11 ؟؟  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> وبعدين الحاجة الوحيدة اللي حضرتك قلتلي عليها إشاعة كان موضوع إعادة انتشار القوات الأمريكية على شواطئ ليبيا و مطلعتش إشاعة ولا حاجة 
> لكن حضرتك اتخضيت ليه انت 9 ولا 11 ؟؟





> يا استاذ احمد انا معرفش 
> بس واضح اني بتريق يعني


انتي وقتها كنتي بتتكلمي عن الوفد والجزيرة وشرحت لك موقفي منهم

وقت ما كان في مشاكل في مصر
أو أقصد بداية المشاكل في مصر
قالوا برضك أن أمريكا بتتحرك تجاة البحر الأحمر

والقصة أن الأساطيل دي موجوده طول عمرها في المنطقة

المهم الحاجه اللي مش متأكده منها 
بلاش منها 
علشان منساعدش على البلبله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> انتي وقتها كنتي بتتكلمي عن الوفد والجزيرة وشرحت لك موقفي منهم
> 
> وقت ما كان في مشاكل في مصر
> أو أقصد بداية المشاكل في مصر
> قالوا برضك أن أمريكا بتتحرك تجاة البحر الأحمر
> 
> والقصة أن الأساطيل دي موجوده طول عمرها في المنطقة
> 
> المهم الحاجه اللي مش متأكده منها 
> ...


تمام ..حضرتك معاك حق 
مشاركتي كانت نوع من انواع الدعابة لكنها ممكن تتفهم غلط
ارجو حذفها  :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*انا عاوز تقييم عشان ما بانشرش اوشاعات زى اليكشاويات


وياريت خمسة جنيه معاهم او 


























دكر بط*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الفيديو ده خلاني أكتشف حاجة مهمة ..


































_إن منى زكي ماسونية ..!_

----------


## zizoYAzizo

رئيس الجمورية /ظاظا
رئيس الوزراء /ابو العربى
وزير المالية/عوكل عشان مسرف  ولا مش مسرف
وزير التموين والتظامن الاجتماعى/بوحة العيد فرحةماااااء
وزير  الداخلية/رياض المنفاوطى اصغر رئيس سجن حصل فى تاريخ البينى ادمين
وزير الخارجية كتكوت ابو  الليل
وزير الثقافة/اللمبى الشوق الشوق ويل ياويل حلو ياحلو من طرف اخوكوم  اللمبى 
وزيرة الاسرة  والطفل/خالتى فرنسا
ووزير التعليم رمضان مبروك ابو العلمين حمودة 
ووزير  الاسكان مرجان احمد مرجان هتعيشو حياتكم بالمجان
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_


                                        الملط : أبلغت طنطاوي وشفيق ووجدي بقرار إغلاق الجهاز حماية للمستندات التي تكشف الفاسدين





جودت الملط

 شب في الثالثة من بعد ظهر اليوم حريق بعدد من أدوار الجهاز المركزي  للمحاسبات ,وقال شهود عيان أنهم فوجئوا بانبعاث أعمدة دخان كثيفة من المبني  وبعدها ظهرت ألسنة اللهب فهرعت سيارات المطافئ الي المبني وتمكنت من  السيطرة علي النيران التي التهمت حجرة كاملة بالطابق السادس، فيم تردد أن  الحريق لحق بالدور الثاني حيث يوجد مكتب جودت الملط ولم يتبين حتي الآن  حدوث تلفيات لأوراق ومستندات الأجهزة الرقابية بالمبني من عدمه وقال أحد  افراد الدفاع المدني أنه يرجح أن تكون الغرفة المحترقة غرفة بوفية واشار  الي أن الحريق استمر قرابة 20دقيقة قبل السيطرة علي النيران ولا توجد هناك  اي خسائر في الأرواح ,وأخطرت النيابة العامة لمعاينة الحريق ومعرفة هل هناك  شبهة جنائية وراء الحريق من عدمه .
 من جانبه صرح المستشار جودت الملط رئيس الجهاز للدستور الأصلي : أنه  أجري اتصالات هاتفية بكل من المشير حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الأعلي للقوات  المسلحة و الدكتور أحمد شفيق رئيس مجلس الوزراء واللواء محمود وجدي وزير  الداخلية أبلغهم فيها قراره اغلاق الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات حماية للجهاز  والعاملين فيه وللحفاظ علي ملفات ومستندات الفساد الموجودة داخل الجهاز ,  مضيف أنه اتخذ قرار الإغلاق لأجل غير مسمي حتي تتمكن الدولة من حماية  الجهاز
 تجدر الإشارة إلي أن الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات قد احيل اليه عدد من  البلاغات الموجهه لعدد كبير من المسئولين السابقين بينهم الرئيس السابق  وعائلته وزكريا عتزمي وفتحي سرور والشريف لتقديم تقاريره بشان الاتهامات  الموجهة اليهم تمهيدا للاستعانه بها في تحقيقات النيابة التي تتم في فسادهم  وإهدارهم للمال العام.




http://dostor.org/crime/11/march/2/37336_

----------


## سوما

> _
> 
> 
>                                         الملط : أبلغت طنطاوي وشفيق ووجدي بقرار إغلاق الجهاز حماية للمستندات التي تكشف الفاسدين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مش ملاحظين معايا يا جماعة ان حوادث الحريق زيادة شوية اليومين دول ,,,
الأول دورين ف مجمع التحرير ......والله أعلم الدورين دول كان فيهم مكاتب ورق ومستندات عن ايه ولا مين بالضبط ...!!
وبعدين مبنى ملحق تابع لوزارة الداخلية ,,, وفى مستنادت كتير اتحرقت بداخله ...!!
ودلوقت الجهاز القومى للمحاسبات وبالتحديد الدور التانى اللى فيه مكتب جودت الملط ,,,,, اللى عنده اكيد مستندات وورق خطير ... !!
اممممممم وما خفى ولم يعلن كان أعظم ... مثل أحراق اقسام الشرطة ف وقت واحد تقريبا بمعظم المحافظات ....!!!
وكمان خبر فرم زكريا عزمى لمعظم الورق والمستندات اللى ف مكتبه بداخل قصر الرئاسة ...!!! فرم الورق ......................
صدفة دى تفتكروا ,,,,, ولا شئ مدبر وبالتخطيط وتنفيذ جيد .......
تفتكروا هما بيأخروا الاحكام والقبض والتحقيقات مع ناس معينة عشان بخلصوا أو بمعنى أدق ينهوا الفساد وبيتظهروا نجاستهم وفسادهم ..!!
يا جماعة لما كنا بنادى وبنقول سرعة محاكمة الفاسدين ,,, كان عشان كده ......... نقدر نعرف كل الفاسدين وكل الفساد اللى كان بيحصل ..!!
لما كنا بنقول يسقط النظام ,,, كان قصدنا النظام كله بكل الاسامى ,,,,, ومش يسقط يعنى يرحلوا وبس لاء نحاكهم ع كل اللى حصل واللى فات ....!!!
بالطريقة دى وبالشكل ده ,, كل فاسد هيتطهر من فساده لما يحرق أو يفرم الورق ... ومش هنعرف نحاكهم محاكمة عادلة رغم ان الكل عارف فسادهم وقذرتهم ف الحكم وف الورق....!!!!
ياريت نفوق قبل ما يفوت الأوان ,,,, ونسرع الكل انه يتحاكم بلا استنثناء ,,, وع وجة السرعة ,,, مش عشان ننقذ الثورة ,, ومش عشان دم الناس اللى ماتت ,,ولا عشان اهلهم ولا اولادهم ,, ومش عشان حياة الناس اللى اتصابت بقت شبة معدومة بفقدان البصر أو الحركة ,,,, ومش عشان 30 سنة سرقة وفساد ,,, انما عشان مصر .... مصر ............. اعتقد انها أمانة علينا كلنا اننا نحافظ عليها ,,,
البلد اللى اتذكرت ف القرأن الكريم مباشرة ,,, اعتقد من ححقها علينا اننا نحافظ عليها وننقذها عند اللزوم ...
بجد بداخلى ضيق لا يوصف ....... لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم
ف رعاية الله .. :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مش ملاحظين معايا يا جماعة ان حوادث الحريق زيادة شوية اليومين دول ,,,
> الأول دورين ف مجمع التحرير ......والله أعلم الدورين دول كان فيهم مكاتب ورق ومستندات عن ايه ولا مين بالضبط ...!!
> وبعدين مبنى ملحق تابع لوزارة الداخلية ,,, وفى مستنادت كتير اتحرقت بداخله ...!!
> ودلوقت الجهاز القومى للمحاسبات وبالتحديد الدور التانى اللى فيه مكتب جودت الملط ,,,,, اللى عنده اكيد مستندات وورق خطير ... !!
> اممممممم وما خفى ولم يعلن كان أعظم ... مثل أحراق اقسام الشرطة ف وقت واحد تقريبا بمعظم المحافظات ....!!!
> وكمان خبر فرم زكريا عزمى لمعظم الورق والمستندات اللى ف مكتبه بداخل قصر الرئاسة ...!!! فرم الورق ......................
> صدفة دى تفتكروا ,,,,, ولا شئ مدبر وبالتخطيط وتنفيذ جيد .......
> تفتكروا هما بيأخروا الاحكام والقبض والتحقيقات مع ناس معينة عشان بخلصوا أو بمعنى أدق ينهوا الفساد وبيتظهروا نجاستهم وفسادهم ..!!
> يا جماعة لما كنا بنادى وبنقول سرعة محاكمة الفاسدين ,,, كان عشان كده ......... نقدر نعرف كل الفاسدين وكل الفساد اللى كان بيحصل ..!!
> ...


اللي انا مش فاهماه يا وسام حقيقي
إزاي ميبقاش في حراسات مشددة على الأماكن و الحساسة دي؟؟
يا ترى دي عملية لتسهيل طمس الحقائق ولا إيه ؟
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## سوما

> اللي انا مش فاهماه يا وسام حقيقي
> إزاي ميبقاش في حراسات مشددة على الأماكن و الحساسة دي؟؟
> يا ترى دي عملية لتسهيل طمس الحقائق ولا إيه ؟
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


والله يا سارة نفس الكلام بالضبط اللى قلته لبابا ,,,,,,,, ازاى مفيش حراسة مشددة ع الأماكن دى ...
خايفة ليحصل طمس للحقائق والورق الرسمى كله ,,, ومش نعرف نحاسب كل بنى ادم فسد وسرق ونهب ,,,,, حقيقي مش فاهمة ايه اللى بيحصل ده ..!
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ,,,

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أضمك وجرحي
بينزف قُبل
برغم اللي خانوا
ورغم اللي هانوا
ورغم اللي كانوا
" في غاية الخجل" *

أضمك وحتما  يدور العجل
بكل الأراضي 
اللي خُضرة وحبل
مادام لسى بغزل 
حروف الغزل
وبنقش غرامي قصيدة 
و كلامي بينقش أسامي 
بحجم الدبل

ح اضُمّك 
وبحلم بحضنك وبيت
أنا اللي بـ"نيلك" و"طَميِك" ** حييت
وضيعت عمري
وما كنت أدري
ولو كنت أدري مكنتش بقيت
على أي صهيوني أول ما جيت

فصيلك  نبينا  في يوم الحساب ***
إذا ما التقيتي بهذا الكتاب
ولم تصدقي
ولم تعشقي
ولم تلحقي
حتى لو بالحجارة
ويركب قفاهم بشارع وحارة
ما بين الآثار
 وجوى الديار
بأرض المطار 
أو بمبنى السفارة

و آخر كتابي
أيا مهجتي
أمانة ما يمشي
 ورا جثتي
سوى المتهومين بالوطن- 
تهمتي
فداكي بدمايا اللي شاغلة الخواطر
بطول الزمان

___________________

*  بعد ساعات من "الحادثة",  صبيحة السادس عشر من تشرين أول 85, صرح حسني  مبارك,أنه "في غاية الخجل"  بسبب قيام أحد جنوده  بفتح النار على مجموعة من الاسرائيليين اخترقوا الحدود المصرية مما أدى إلى  مقتل سبعة منهم.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_دولا مين ودولا مين دولا عساكر مصريين
دولا مين ودولا مين دولا ولاد الفلاحين

دولا الورد الحر البلدي .. يصحى يفتح اصحى يا بلدي
دولا خلاصة مصر يا ولدي .. دولا عيون المصريين
دولا مين ودولا مين

دولا القوة ودولا العز .. يهدوا الغالي مهما يعز
هز يا دفعه هلالك هز .. واحنا وراك ملايين جايين
دولا مين ودولا مين

دولا اخواتنا ودولا بنينا .. دولا الأمل اللي مخلينا
دولا المجد اللي يعلينا .. فوق الجرح نعود سالمين
دولا مين ودولا مين

دولا يا سينا ولاد الشهدا .. دولا التار لا ينام ولا يهدا
خلي ترابك يسكن يهدا .. طول مابهيه بحضن ياسين
دولا مين ودولا مين_

----------


## اليمامة

> أضمك وجرحي
> بينزف قُبل
> برغم اللي خانوا
> ورغم اللي هانوا
> ورغم اللي كانوا
> " في غاية الخجل" *
> 
> أضمك وحتما  يدور العجل
> بكل الأراضي 
> ...


الأحزان كتيرة أوى يا سارة..
ويطول تذكرها..
أمر قد يشعرك بالعجز وأنت فى مكانك لا تتحركين ولا تمر عليك سوى لحظات لا تحتسب عمرا..ولكنك قد تهرمين فعلا من صدى الوجع..
أحيانا يستغرقنى التفكير..يستغرفنى الحدث..حتى لأذهل وأفتح عيناى وأغلقهما بشدة حتى أستوعب ما أصبحنا فيه..ما أصبحنا عليه
حتى أتصور الحلم الذى صنعه المصريون...حتى أتصور عودة الروح..حتى أصدق هذا الشعب أكثر وأؤمن به أكثر وأكثر..حتى أستمتع بمظاهر وأحاسيس الهوية التى شهدها ميدان الحرية..حتى أصدق ما فعلناه..بالدماء..
كم تحمل المصريون عبر تاريخهم الطويل فوق أرض مصر !!
كم تحمل هذا الشعب المسالم الطيب..الصامد؟
آه..كم تحمل واصطبر طويلا..
كنت آتساءل بعد تكشف الحقائق تباعا..كيف كان يعيش الناس تحت زخم الفساد المستمر هذا..!
كيف كانوا يتنفسون فى بيئة فاسدة تماما ومستبدة..!
يااااه..
جهاد..وكفاح وصمود..ومن قبلهما عناية الله لهذا الشعب الأصيل..
هذا الشعب بكل سلبياته وايجابياته..فى داخل ممارساته اليومية..لا يمكن أن نحكم عليه سوى أنه بالفعل مثابر ومكابر..
برغم تحمله إلا أنه عندما يثور..لا يسكت..ولا يتراجع..ولا يفر..
غابت عن أعينهم هذه الحقيقة..
كان المواطن يطالب بزيادة 30 % على راتبه..
ثم يفاجأ بعبارات المسكنة والتشاؤم والإستحالة " منيين..مفيش فلوس..فيه عجز..فيه تضخم..فى ميزانية معتلة..وفيه..وفيه..وفيه..."
وكان " فيه " الكثير..
الكثير المنهوب..مليارات..دولارات دولارات..أراضى وشقق وعقارات..
ونحن على عتبات الفقر..عتبات المرض..عتبات حب الوطن..واحترام المسئولين..والكفاح..
كثيرون ماتوا فى الحوادث..كثيرون ماتوا من الفقر والتشرد..كثيرون تاهوا..وغيرهم ناموا على الأرصفة..وفئة أكلت من بقايا الفضلات..وفئة ماتت من المرض المقنن والإهمال الصحى..وكثيرون ماتوا فى مياة الهجرة الغير شرعية..وكثيرون اشتغلوا حتى الموت..حتى الكفر..
هناك من افترستهم أسماك القرش فى رحلة حج لأن لحمهم رخيص..
وكثيرون زجوا فى السجون لقولة " كفاية "
وكثيرون استقصروا الطريق ..واتجهوا للحرفة دون العلم من أجل لقمة
ويا ليته نفع ..
استمر الطغيان واستمر
حتى الإنفجار
حتى الإنتقام..
ولكننا حققنا المعجزة..
وسنحقق المعجزة الأكبر إن شاء الله
ورحم الله سليمان خاطر
ورحم الله شهداء مصر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

احمد شفيق على otv
حاجة تحرق الدم فعلا لاااازم تشوفوا

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## R17E

متى ستغسل عن جبين الأزهر الشريف عاره
فضيلة الشيخ الإمام:
 تعلم فضيلتكم أن "الشفوق بسوء الظن مولع" ، ولقد عظم سوء الظن ثم ساء وساء بعدما تأكد لنا من حديث الأستاذ " محمود صبره"  المدير العام بمكتب الرئيس المخلوع

 لمدة خمسة عشرة سنة فيما أدلى به من حديث إلى قناة الحياة الليلة الماضية، والذي جاء مزلزلا وموثقا بالأدلة والوقائع التي يظهر منها بقاء سطوة الحزب الحاكم ونفاذ بعض مكايده فينا حتى اليوم ، هذا الحزب الذي كان فضيلتكم أحد أركانه حتى وقت قريب  حيث قال سيادته فيما قال إن كثيرين من قيادات الحزب البائد لا يزلون ومعهم بعض وزراء الحكومة القائمة يتآمرون على الثورة ورجالها مستدلا على ذلك بسبب استقالة عضو هذا الحزب الأستاذ أحمد سميح بعد أن وجه إليه الأمر التنظيمي من الأستاذ" صفوت الشريف" بجمع خمسة آلاف مجرم من مجرمي هذا الحزب من محافظة الجيزة ، حيث سيظاهرهم مثلهم من كل محافظة لإجهاض الثورة الميمونة، وكذلك ما كان من الضابط المجرم "أشرف السجيني" الذي ضرب النار على أحد المواطنين المساكين منذ ثلاثة أيام بسطوته وسطو أبيه اللواء اللعين الذي كان إليه أمر تزييف إرادة الأمة وانتهاك حرماتها واغتصاب إرادتها في جميع الانتخابات، والذي هو صديق شخصي  لوزير الداخلية الحالي الذي لا يزال يسبغ حمايته على المسجلين الخطرين ويمنع بإرادته إلى الآن تهيئة أقسام  لاستئناف مهامه المنوطة بها، الأمر الذي لا يزال يحول بين الضباط وبين ذهابهم إلى مقار أعمالهم ، ثم ها هو هذا الوزير قد جمع أركان وزارته منذ يومين ليحدثهم عن بلاء هذا لضابط الحسن وبلاء أبيه في خدمة مصر، دون ان يتحدث ولو بكلمة عن ضحية هذا المجرم، ولا عن سبب حريق أقسام الشرطة، ولا عن ما ينتوي عمله تجاهها ؟!!!  
فضيلة الإمام .  
مِنْ هذا ومن غيره من ظواهر إرادات السوء نحو ديارنا ما جعل كل من كان له صلة بالنظام محل ريبة وشك عظيم، واستدعي لنا مقولة الحجاج في مثل هذا الشأن  : " حسن الظن ورطة، وسوء الظن عصمة " .
 لذا فإنا نقول لفضيلتكم ونحن وجلون : 
ما سٍرُّ هذا الصمت الطويل من فضيلتكم على تلك المخازي التي يموج بها الأزهر الشريف مما يهدد الركن الركين من هذه الأمة – دينها- وكلها أمور أنت تعلمها ، نوجز لك بقصد التذكير بعضها :
1- الأستاذ الدكتور عميد كلية أصول الدين فرع الزقازيق السابق – شقيق رئيس اللجنة الدينية بمجلس الشعب السابق-  الذي جمع بغير حق من طلابه وأساتذتها خمسين ألف جنيه، وقمت أنت مشكورا يوم كنت رئيسا لتلك لجامعة باستدعاء هذا الأستاذ ،وتهديده، مما حمله على رد هذا المبلغ – هذا المبلغ فقط الذي ظهر لك ، دون أن تكلف أو تتكلف  التنقيب عن ما وراء هذا السلوك المشين ، وما وراءه من أفعال ترقى إلى مستوي أكبر الكبائر من هذا الأستاذ وشقيقه، تلك الجرائم التي أحصاها الله تعالى له ولأخيه ولمواليه ، والتي فاح نتنها للقاصي والداني منكم ، واكتفيت فضيلتكم منه فقط برد الخمسين ألفا لصندوق الجامعة ، ولم تفعل له شيئا فوق ذلك رعاية منك لقدر الشقيق الذي لا يزال مُلَوِّثاً لشرف الأزهر الشريف وذلك ببقائه عضوا ورئيسا لأحد لجان مجمع البحوث الإسلامية ،وهو ذات الأستاذ  نفسه الذي سبق له وأن وصف علماء الجبهة بأنهم "شوية عيال لا يفقهون شيئا " وكان ذلك منه تحت قبة مجلس الشعب  ونشر له هذا الأدب بأشهر صحف مصر آنئذ " الأهرام " والأحرار"  .
هذا الأستاذ هو الذي تغيَّر له تقديره الذي حصل عليه بدرجة الإجازة العليا " الليسانس " في أصول الدين من تقدير  مقبول إلى تقدير  جيد  بواسطة وكيل الكلية آنئذ فضيلة الشيخ " العبادي" الذي كان صهرا لزميل هذا الأستاذ " الدكتور عبد الغفار عزيز" يرحمه الله ، وذلك كي يستأنف هذا الأديب على وجه الزور مسيرته العلمية ، وليتبوأ  بعد ذلك أعلى الدرجات بالجامعة وليتمكن بعد ذلك من تزوير شهادة شقيقه المذكور آنفا فيبدله على النسخة المؤقته التي تعطى للطلاب – النسخة المؤقتة فقط حتى وقت الفضيحة – وذلك من تلقاء نفسه  غيره من مقبول إلى جيد جدا، وذلك ليتمكن من زرع شقيقه بها معيدا بكلية أصول الدين بشبين الكوم في عهد عميدها الأسبق فضيلة  الأستاذ الدكتور " محمود مزروعة"، وقد طلبنا من قبل أكثر من مرة مقابلة الشهادة المزورة بدفتر الدرجات الأصلية بالجامعة منذ عهد سلفك الطنطاوي دون أن يستجاب لنا" وأنى يستجاب لنا" ألم نكن ولا نزال عند الأستاذ الدكتور " أحمد عمر هاشم" شوية أولاد لا يفقهون شيا" – على قراءة ورش بتسهيل الهمزة   
2-  فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور شيخ الأزهر :                                               من أعضاء مجمع البحوث الذي ترأسه سيادة الأستاذ المحامي  الذي كان وكيل سلفك ومحاميه  أمام القضاء ،والذي نجح في  تنفيذ رغباته في خصومه من علماء الجبهة ، وقد منح شرف العضوية  لمجمع البحوث بهذا المجلس الذي ترأسه  كمقابل للأتعاب ،مما لن نغفره له ونكل الأمر فيه إلى الذي قال وقوله الحق ( إن الله عزيز ذو انتقام) نسأله تبارك وتعالى بحق جبروته وحق كتابه أن يشفي صدرونا من هذا الأستاذ العضو ومن شيخه على مثل ما من به علينا في  الرئيس المخلوع أو أشد إنه على كل شيء قدير ( ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون ) . 
3- صاحب الفضيلة :                                                                   إن هذا المجلس الذي ترأسه ليس فيه من أهل الفقه سوى أربعة،  أحدهم سبق الطعن عليه بتهمة السرقة العلمية من كتب فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور مصطفى أبو زيد – وتفصيل ذلك عند الأستاذ الدكتور " محمد سليم العوا" مع ما عنده من حقائق بشأن الأستاذ الدكتور " سامح جاد "  نائب رئيس الجامعة كذلك ،وما كان منه مع مؤلفات الدكتور" عبد المهيمن بكر"  وقد ثبتت جريمة كلٍّ إحداها  بما رفع إلى القضاء بواسطة فضيلة الدكتور عمارة نجيب ، وقد سجل ذلك في الحكم الذي أصدره المستشار "طارق البشري" مخففا رعاية لمكانة الأزهر الذي لم يراع هذا العضو له حرمه، والثاني في إحدى مؤلفات الدكتور " عبد المهيمن" والمنشورة بمكتبة النهضة المصرية شارع عدلي ، ولن نزيد أكثر من ذلك قصدا للستر. 
4-  فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور :                                                         من أعضاء هذا المجلس الذي ترأسه فضيلتكم زميلك وعميدك من قبل تلميذ الدكتور "حسن حنفي" الذي لا تزال مؤلفاته تنضح بالكفر ، من أمثال قوله " لفظ الله نفسه مشحون بمعان قد تخالف ذاته التي لا يعلم كنهها أحد" مجلة إبداع عدد أكتوبر عام 1991م ، وقوله:" ويكشف أي دليل على إثبات وجود الله على وعي مزيف" كتاب " من العقيدة إلى الثورة ج 2/ 46، 47. ، وقوله :" والكذب، والإضلال ، والغواية، وكل القبائح تجوز على الله، مادام الله لا يجب عليه شيء" المصدر السابق 4/ 82. وقوله " وقد أصبح الشيطان في وجداننا القومي علة نفسر بها كل شيء والآثام أقوى من الله" السابق 3/ 67 ، وقوله في كتابه الدين والثورة:" احتلال الأرض إنما نتج عن إسقاط الأرض كقيمة من وعينا القومي في الألف عام الأخيرة، وبقاء الله خارج الأرض ، والأرض خارج الله ، في حين جعلت الصهيونية الله والأرض وحدة لا تنفصم، وأخذت منا سبب قوتنا، ... فكل من يحتل الأرض فقد احتل الله ، وكل من يستولي على الأرض يكون قد استولى على الله، وعلى هذا النحو يتحول إيمان الناس إلى مقاومة للاحتلال، ويتحرر الله السجين" من الدين إلى الثورة 2/ 42. وقوله :" عذاب القبر تصور شعبي للظلام، والهواء الراكن الساكن، والرائحة العفنة، والوحدة ، والعزلة" من العقيدة إلى الثورة 5/ 477. وقوله في نفس الكتاب: " وتجوز الكبائر من الأنبياء حاشا الكذب في البلاغ، وقد يجوز للنبي الكفر بعد الرسالة، وجميع المعاصي الصغار والكبار، بما في ذلك قتل النساء، وتعريتهن، وتفخيذ الصبيان" السابق 5/ 542. إلى غير ذلك مما ارتضاه له هذا التلميذ وصديقه فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور وزير الأوقاف السابق والذي شغل منصب رئيس الجمعية الفلسفية التي أسسها الدكتور حسن حنفي، والتي لا يزال أمينا عاما لها !!!          
5-  فضيلة الدكتور  الإمام الأكبر شيخ الأزهر :                                 هذا الأستاذ الدكتور" عبد المعطي بيومي لا يزال متحديا للما بقي للمجلس من شرف بقوله المسجل له بصحيفة " عقيدتي" الذي ذهب فيه إلى القول بجواز استئجار الأرحام فقال " وإن مجمع البحوث الإسلامية سيوافقني على ما ذهبت إليه إن عاجلا، وإن آجلا" مما جعله مستحقا بجدارة للفوز بلقب "سمسار الأرحام" .  
6-  فضيلة الدكتور:
 أحد أعضاء مجمع البحوث الإسلامية الذي يشرف برئاستكم له هو وزير الأوقاف السابق الذي قَبِل أن يكون شريكا مساهما بالنصيب الأوفى في جريمة التزوير على الأمة بأن قبل واستباح لنفسه أن يكون عضوا بمجلس الشورى ،ثم أرسل باثنين من صبيانه إلى مجلس الشعب ،وجعل من أحدهما رئيسا للَّجنة الدينية به خلفا لأحمد عمر هاشم ، وهو الأمر الذي أفقد هذا الشيخ وكيل وزارة الأوقاف توازنه وحمله على القول بأنه يتعلم الدين الصحيح والأخلاق الحميدة من أمين مساعد التنظيم أحمد عز. كما نشر له بصحيفة المصور التي جعلت منه غماما للمجلس.
7- فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور:                                                        من أعضاء  مجمع البحوث الإسلامية الذي استبدل بهيئة كبار العلماء من أعضائه الأستاذ الدكتور "حسين عويضه "عميد كلية الزراعة الأسبق، وشقيق محمد توفيق عويضه مؤسس المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية الذي ظل فضيلة الدكتور محمد حمدي زقزوق موحد الآذان رئيسا له لمدة خمسة عشر عاما ، هذا العضو لا يزال يشغل رئاسة نادي أعضاء هيئة تدريس جامعة الأزهر منذ ستين عاما ، وفضيلتك بصفتك  لا تزال به عضوا خير من يعلم أساليب عويضه القذرة التي ويستعين بها دوما على بقاء مكانته تلك فيكم ، ولديك زميلك الأستاذ الدكتور حامد أبو طالب عضو المجمع – والمستشار القانوني للجبهة-  لتسأله عما تعلم وما لا تعلم  من هذا العضو إن أردت. 
8- فضيلة الإمام الكبر :                                                             تعلم أن في جامعة الأزهر من كبار أساتذتها  ومن أعضاء مجمع البحوث الإسلامية الكثير الكثير الذين لا يحفظون من القرآن الكريم سوى قصار السور، وكان باستطاعتك أن تُمهلهم وأن تضرب لهم أجلا لمراجعة موقفهم من كتاب الله وبخاصة المشكوك فيهم من أساتذة التفسير، والفقه، والحديث، والتاريخ والسيرة النبوية، كان باستطاعتك أن تضرب لهم أمدا يراجعون فيه القرآن – كما سبق وان اقترحنا على سلفك-  ثم يُختبرون فيه تحت رعايتك وعنايتك، تبرئة لذمتك ، ووفاءً بحق مسؤوليتك وأداء لواجب النصيحة لكتاب الله ، ولرسوله، ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم، فماذا فعلت ومن هؤلاء من تبجح بغير نكير على بعض القنوات الفضائية مقلدا الخناثى في أدائه قائلا : التفسير دا – يقصد هذا – لعبتي، ومنهم كذلك الدكتور محمد عبد السميع الذي كان  عميدا  لكلية الدراسات الإسلامية فرع دسوق الأسبق الذي تقدمنا بنسخ مصورة من أحكام الإدانات في القضايا التي أحيل بها إلى محاكم الجنايات والتي بلغت اثنتي عشرة قضية، لم يكن أقبحها قضية المخدرات التي أتى بها من باكستان،  لكن حماية المرحوم كمال الشاذلي له حالت بين سلفك أحمد عمر هاشم وبين النهوض بحق الله وحق الأمة في هذا الأستاذ الذي كان عميدا.
9- فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور :
تعلم حقيقة أمر زميلك في القسم  صهر الإمام  الأسبق الأسبق الذي كان بيصارا، والذي بسببه وسبب قربه تمكن من أن يدخل على كلية البنات الإسلامية فرع سوهاج ممرضتين من بورسعيد وجعلهما معيدتين بتلك الكلية، بعد هذا أيليق بالأزهر الشريف  في عهدك وعهد سلفك أن يُسكت عن هذا الذئب وما حوي .
10- فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور:                                                   ماذا بقي لك من شرف هذا المجمع على هذا الحال تزهو بهي وتزدهي في العالمين ؟                                                               دع عنك أمر الشيخ الكبير الذي تلعب بورقته الآن زورا وبهتانا، فأنت خير من يعلم مقدار ما جناه على دين الأمة بما صدر عنه من مباركة للعبث الذي وقع في بعض مشاعر البيت الحرام، وقد أدلينا إلى بعض الصحف هنا بتفاصيل لذلك منذ ثلاثة أسابيع ولم ينشر لنا حتى الآن!!!
11- فضيلة الإمام الأكبر :                                                                                                                     هل لنا بعد ذلك أن نطلب من فضيلتك باسم الديموقراطية التي يُتشدق بها الآن ليل نهار نطلب باسمها تمكين طلاب الأزهر المصريين  والمقيدين بكلية الشريعة والقانون من حقهم في  المساوة بإخوانهم من الوافدين في حق القيد بقسم القضاء الشرعي بكلية الشريعة والقانون الذي حُرِّم ولا يزال مُحرما عليهم !!
 نحن لا نطلب منك يا فضيلة الإمام  الاستقالة الآن كما يطلب الكثير من الغيارى أمثالنا ممن يهمهم أمر الأزهر وساءهم مواقفك الأخيرة من الثورة والثائرين على الظلم والخنا ، ولكن نطلب ونطمع أن نرى منك وأنت الشيخ ابن الشيخ، أبناء الشيوخ؛ نرى منك عملا  تصحح به وتصوِّب من الأوضاع والجرائم  التي كانت وراء ما وقعت فيه أنت وفضيلة المفتي والشيخ سالم عبد الجليل الذي منح درجة العالمية- الدكتوراه- على رغم أنوف من كانوا سببا في سيلان الدم من أنف مشرفه، نطلب منكم جميعا او أشتاتا أن تصححوا من مواقفكم المشينة في حق الأعلام  الذين تقدموا عنكم إلى الأمة وتأخرتم، ووفوا بحق الله على العلماء ونكصتم، وحملوا الراية في تلك الثورة وتخليتم ثم طعنتموهم في ظهورهم ، وأحلتموهم إلى مجالس التأديب كما فعل سلفكم معنا من قبل ، وقد  كادت مواقفكم الشائهة تضرم البيت كله على أهله نارا في ميدان الشهداء لولا أن تدارك الله الأمة جميعا برحمته ، فهل نطمع يا فضيلة الإمام بعد أن تصغي ومن معك السمع لقول الله رب العالمين ( وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون) صدق الله العظيم وبلغ رسوله الكريم وإنَّا على ذلك لمن الشاهدين .
صدر عن جبهة علماء الأزهر صبيحة الاثنين 25 ربيع الأول 1432 هـ الموافق 28 فبراير 2011م.

----------


## طائر الشرق

*مش عارف جريدة المصرى اليوم حاطة الشيخ محمد حسان ليه 

وعمالة تحاول انه تشوه سمعة الشيخ الفاضل دا ليه ؟ ومحاولة الصاق بيه تهمة سب المتظاهرين  وانه متسلق للسلطة وبعض التهم الساذجة للغاية

حتى الكاتب المسمى بعلاء الغطريفى  تحدث عن الرجل بسوء ادب ان لم يكن انعدام ادب واورد كلام على ذكره والله انا ماسمعته منه فى الحوار التلفزيونى اللى بيتكلم عنه .

يعنى قال ان الشيخ محمد قال ان التظاهر حرام فى برنامج 48 ساعة وانا سمعت البرنامج  وما سمعتش حاجة من دى ابدا بل على العكس الراجل المحترم كان طول الوقت بيدعوا الشعب كاملا لعدم التخريب وعدم الانسياق لروح الانتقام او العداء مع الممتلكات العامة والخاصة  , ايه فى دا غلط وايه فى دا لايثاب عليه الشيخ الجليل؟

يعنى السيد علاء الغطريفى للاسف  بيقول حتى ان محمد حسان كان و اسف على اللفظ بيتسول طلوعه على التلفزيون فى الوقت دا. لكن السيد علاء نسى ان النظام اغلق كل قنوات الحديث الدينى والارشاد الاسلامى فى مصر بل على العكس دا فتح المجال لقناة الخسة لمهاجمة الاسلام . الشيخ محمد طلب خروجه على التلفزيون لتوجيه خطاب هام جدا للامة فى الظروف العصيبة والتحول الكبير لمجريات الدولة اكد فيه وفى كل فقرة من فقرات حديثه على اهمية التلاحم   والحفاظ على الممتلكات والارواح والبعد عن ترويع الآمنين  ولم يتطرق ابدا للحديث عن التظاهرات وعن مشروعيتها او احداثها.

للاسف ربنا والله ابتلانا بصحف سواء كانت قومية او خاصة ترفض بزوغ كلمة الدين والخطاب الاسلامى و ابتلانا فى النظام السابق بناس كل همها ان الخطاب الدينى الصحيح يسقط ويندثر  واكبر دليل لما الدكتور حازم شومان قال عن اهمية معرفة العداء الحقيقى بينا وبين اليهود كان تانى يوم القناة اتقفلت ومحدش من السادة الصحافيين فى الجرائد الخبيثة دى  تجرا وقال ايه اللى بيحصل دا .دا طبعا لان دا على هواهم

حاجد بس اخيرة ورزقى على الله 

فى  العمود بتاع السيد علاء الغطريفى دا الصفحة اللى وراه وعلى نفس الهامش بتاع العمود بتاعه كان  فاطمة ناعوت بتتكلم عن اهمية ترسيخ مبدأ العلمانية داخل الدولة؟ وعمالة تلك اصل العلمانية مش زى ما الناس فاهمها وعمالة تتوه فى الكلام فهل دا اولى بانهم يتكلموا عنه ولا الافتراء على شخص ما رأينا منه الا خير والله به اعلم

حاجة بجد والله تزيد القرف والنكد اللى فى الواحد


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

:xmas 20:  :xmas 20:  :xmas 20:  :xmas 20: 

 :Aaaaa36: احلى واحده نجاه  :Aaaaa36:

----------


## R17E

قبوا استقاله احمد شفيق
وعصام شرف يشكل وزاره جديده

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> قبوا استقاله احمد شفيق
> وعصام شرف يشكل وزاره جديده


 بما انى بثق فى رايك ياريس ايه رايك فى عصام شرف ده ؟ انا الصراحه اضايقت على احمد شفيق بس بقى الواحد يبدور على الاحسن فى كلا الحلات

----------


## R17E

والله ماعرفهوش يا حج زيزو
كل اللي اعرفه انه كان وزير نقل واستقال بعد حادث قليوب لانه حس ان الحكومهمش ناويه تحل مشاكل القطارات

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

إذا كان أسلوب حوارنا في المستقبل سيصبح مثل الأسلوب المتدني لعلاء الأسواني بالأمس يبقى عليه العوض، إستبدلنا حكم ديكتاتوري بحكم متخلف.
أتمنى أن يكون علاء الأسواني لا يمثل إلا نفسه. عندما أحرجه شفيق بقوله: ما تلبسش توب الوطنية عليا، كأن الكلمة جت على الوجيعة.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أحمد شفيق



 أعلن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة قبول الاستقالة التي تقدم بها د.أحمد  شفيق رئيس الوزراء صباح الخميس وقال المجلس في الرسالة رقم 26 التي نشرها  على صفحته الرسمية على موقع الفيس بوك أنه كلف د.عصام شرف وزير النقل  الأسبق بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة.
 وكانت إقالة أحمد شفيق من منصبه على رأس المطالب التي نادت بها ثورة 25  يناير بعد تنحي مبارك عن الحكم في 11 فبراير، بوصف شفيق أحد أبرز وجوه نظام  مبارك السابق.
 يذكر أن د.عصام شرف شارك في مظاهرات أساتذة الجامعات التي خرجت أثناء  ثورة 25 يناير والتي توجهت من جامعة القاهرة إلى ميدان التحرير سيرا على  الأقدام.


http://dostor.org/politics/egypt/11/march/3/37368

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عصام شرف .. الرجل موقف








عصام شرف
 


 الرجل المحترم الذي قال لا في وجه من يقولون «نعم وحاضر يا فندم،  أوامرك»، وقدَّم استقالته قبل ثلاث سنوات، تاركاً مكتبه الفخم بوزارة  النقل، لأنه أدرك أنه لا توجد إرادة سياسية لحل أزمات النقل بعد حادث قطار  قليوب، وهو نفسه الرجل الذي أطلق مفاجأته الثانية الآن، وكشف أمس الأول عن  أنه سيترك منصبه كرئيس للجنة التسيير بنقابة المهندسين، إذا لم تكن لدي  الدولة والحراسة القضائية وأطراف الأزمة إرادة حاسمة لحل أزمة الحراسة  القضائية، خاصة بعد صدور الحكم الأخير ببطلان شرعيتها. إنه الدكتور المهندس  عصام شرف- وزير النقل الأسبق- الذي ترك منصبه كوزير للنقل لأنه رفض التستر  علي الإهمال الحكومي بحق الناس. هذا المهندس الذي يعد من أكبر خبراء النقل  في مصر والعالم العربي، لم يكن غريباً عليه أن يهدد بالانسحاب من دوره  بنقابة المهندسين، لأنه ببساطة «معندوش حسابات مع حد، ما عدا وازع الضمير  الذي ينتاب المواطن والمهندس الغيور علي بلده. «شرف» الذي أمهل نفسه فترة  الستة أشهر كحد أقصي لتنفيذ قراره بالانسحاب لم يخف سعادته الشديدة بحكم  إنهاء الحراسة علي نقابة المهندسين، بل إنه قال إنه يطلب من الحراس  القضائيين ألا يستأنفوا ضد الحكم الأخير الذي أنهي بحسم شرعية الحراسة  القضائية، حرصاً علي مصلحة المهندسين والمهنة رئيس لجنة التسيير أكد أن  الأمور، رغم كل ما يحدث، باتجاه الحل وأن الانتخابات إن شاء الله ستجري عبر  اتفاق لجنة التسيير مع أطراف الأزمة بما فيها حركة «مهندسون ضد الحراسة»  علي عدة بدائل وحلول توفيقية سيتم الإعلان عنها قريباً، رافضاً تحميل لجنته  أكثر من طاقتها «سيبونا يا جماعة نشتغل شوية، وكل شيء سيعلن وأنا متفائل  بأن المهندسين بكل أطيافهم هيقدموا المصلحة العامة علي أي شيء آخر، وأنا  دور لجنتي هينتهي بانتهاء الحراسة، وتحقق مطالب المهندسين، بس»!

http://dostor.org/people/egypt/10/january/9/2484

----------


## طائر الشرق

*وبكرة هنلاقى اللى يقول مينفعش

صدقونى والله احنا فى مرحلة الهبش
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *وبكرة هنلاقى اللى يقول مينفعش
> 
> صدقونى والله احنا فى مرحلة الهبش
> *


انا طبعا اول ما عرفت الخبر 
دخلت على الصفحات الثلاثة (ائتلاف شباب الثورة..حركة 6 ابريل..كلنا خالد سعيد)
ولقيت الآدمنز بتوعهم بيقولوا كلام كويس وحاطين فيديوهات كويسة عن الدكتور عصام شرف

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*             الفرحة تعم ميدان التحرير عقب الإعلان عن قبول استقالة أحمد شفيق*

*             آخر تحديث:             الخميس 3 مارس 2011 1:05 م             بتوقيت القاهرة*




*            -*   





* عمت حالة من الفرح والارتياح أوساط المحتشدين بميدان  التحرير وسط القاهرة، عقب إعلان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة قبول استقالة  رئيس الوزراء الفريق أحمد شفيق، وتكليف الدكتور عصام شرف بتشكيل الوزارة  الجديدة.*

وأعرب المحتشدون بالميدان عن سعادتهم الغامرة  باستجابة المجلس العسكري لإرادة الشعب، مؤكدين مجددا ثقتهم الكاملة في رجال  القوات المسلحة، وحرصهم على تحقيق الاستقرار، ووضع البلاد على الطريق  الصحيح، ورددوا شعار (الشعب والجيش إيد واحدة).

كما أعربوا أيضا عن  ثقتهم في الدكتور عصام شرف، وقدرته على تشكيل حكومة جديدة، تستطيع قيادة  سفينة التنمية في مصر خلال المرحلة المقبلة.

http://www.shorouknews.com/contentdata.aspx?id=400810

----------


## سوما

بجد أحلى خبر عرفته من ايااااااااااااااااااام ,, الحمدلله رب العالمين ,,
شفيق استقال او اقيل او اى شئ مش مشكلة بس المهم انه مشى ,,,,,,,, لأنه غير جدير بالمكانة دى ف الوقت الحالى ..!!
وعقبال ممدوح مرعى ,,,,,, وزير العدل ........ ووزير الخارجية أبو الغيط ..!!
د. عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء الجديد , راجل نضيف بجد ومحترم لأبعد الحدود ..

يعتبر الدكتور عصام شرف الملكف بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة بعد استقالة رئيس الوزراء الفريق أحمد شفيق، هو أول ثائر يخرج من ميدان التحرير الذي كان الرحم الذي خرجت منه الثورة الشعبية التي أسقطت نظام الرئيس مبارك.
خريج هندسة القاهرة .
-حاصل على ماجستير و دكتوراه من أمريكا.
-أكثر... من 140 بحث فى مجال الطرق.
-حاصل على جائزة الدولة التشجعية ثلاث مرات.
-حاصل على جائزة رفيق الحريرى .
-حاصل على جائزة التميز من أمريكا .
-مستشار وزارة النقل فى دبى من أكثر من 20 عاما .
-مؤسس جمعية " عصر العلم " ( أعضاء شرف فيها : د\ البرادعى و د\ أحمد زويل ) .
-هو اول من رفع الحراسة عن نقابة المهندسين .
وكان عصام شرف الذي تولى وزارة النقل في يوليو عام 2004 حتى ديسمبر 2005 من المشاركين في ثورة 25 يناير حيث شوهد "رئيس الوزراء الجديد" في الميدان يوم الثلاثاء أول أيام الثورة وكان يقود مسيرة تضم هيئة أعضاء التدريس بالجامعات تطالب بإسقاط نظام مبارك.
لرجل المحترم الذي قال لا في وجه من يقولون «نعم وحاضر يا فندم، أوامرك»، وقدَّم استقالته قبل ثلاث سنوات، تاركاً مكتبه الفخم بوزارة النقل، لأنه أدرك أنه لا توجد إرادة سياسية لحل أزمات النقل بعد حادث قطار قليوب، ترك منصبه كوزير للنقل لأنه رفض التستر علي الإهمال الحكومي بحق الناس >>
وهو نفسه الرجل الذي أطلق مفاجأته الثانية الآن، وكشف أمس الأول عن أنه سيترك منصبه كرئيس للجنة التسيير بنقابة المهندسين، إذا لم تكن لدي الدولة والحراسة القضائية وأطراف الأزمة إرادة حاسمة لحل أزمة الحراسة القضائية، خاصة بعد صدور الحكم الأخير ببطلان شرعيتها.

هو ده اللى بنقول عليه ,, راجل نضيف ومحترم واكيد أختياراته واعماله هتكون اغلبها نضيفة ومحترمة .... ربنا يعينيه ويبارك فيه .. :f:  :f:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> انا طبعا اول ما عرفت الخبر 
> دخلت على الصفحات الثلاثة (ائتلاف شباب الثورة..حركة 6 ابريل..كلنا خالد سعيد)
> ولقيت الآدمنز بتوعهم بيقولوا كلام كويس وحاطين فيديوهات كويسة عن الدكتور عصام شرف


اصبرى بس يا سارة

انا مش قلقان بس على البلد والله غير من مدعى الثقافة

----------


## اليمامة

الحقيقة ماتعودتش أفرح أوى ..أو أحزن أوى  لأى موقف..
إلا لما تنحى الرئيس..فرحت جدا بجد..
واستقبلت خبر استقالة شفيق ..بنوع من الحذر..ومن التوجس..والأسى..والخوف
فعلا كل دا..
مابقاش مهم الواقعة نفسها أد مابقى مهم اللى هايجى بعدها واللى هايترتب عليها
وعرفت كدا من متواليات تنحى الرئيس..وما عقبه..
ولكن..
أنا فرحانة بالدكتور عصام شرف حقيقى
يكفى ان الواحد يشعر ان فيه انسان بضمير بيقود البلد وله موقف..
بشكل عام متفائلة وعندى احساس ان مصر هاتتغير بجد وهاتكون بلد متقدمة ..وأحسن بلد فى الدنيا كمان..لأنها هاتجمع كل شىء..علم..وإيمان..وفن..وأصالة..وشعب قوى..
حاسة فعلا اننا هانخد موقعنا على مستوى العالم بما يليق بنا..مصر تستحق..والناس تستحق..
أعتقد ممكن يحصل نوع من الراحة والهدوء المتوقعين فى الفترة دى عند طوائف الشعب
ممكن نشهد حالة ارتياح فى البلد وسعادة
ممكن الناس تنام بعمق..
يارب..

----------


## مصراويةجدا



----------


## مصراويةجدا

خبر شبه مؤكد : الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء هيقول القسم بكرة إن شاء الله في ميدان التحرير ..

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

فور الإعلان عن تشكيل حكومة جديدة برئاسة وزير النقل الأسبق عصام شرف بعد  قبول استقالة الفريق أحمد شفيق، أنشأ عدد من الشباب على موقع الفيس بوك  صفحة تطالبه بأداء اليمين بميدان التحرير، فيما تناقل عدد من الشباب أنهم  أجروا اتصالاً هاتفياً بشرف وأبدى موافقته. 

وأعلن المجلس الأعلى  للقوات المسلحة فى رسالة حملت رقم (26) على صفحته على موقع "فيس بوك"،  قبوله استقالة رئيس الوزراء في الحكومة الانتقالية الفريق "أحمد شفيق"،  وتكليف المهندس"عصام شرف" وزير النقل الأسبق. 

يذكر أن "شرف" شغل منصب وزير النقل، فى حكومة الدكتور *أحمد نظيف* وأقيل بسبب خلافاته مع نظيف.

http://www.el-wasat.com/portal/Artical-55610618.html

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*بيان ائتلاف شباب الثورة بخصوص استقالة الفريق احمد شفيق*



by ائتلاف شباب الثورة on Thursday, 03 March 2011 at 14:45


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





*بيان ائتلاف شباب الثورة بخصوص استقالة الفريق احمد شفيق*
يتوجه  إئتلاف شباب الثورة بالتهنئة لشعب مصر العظيم الذى تواصل ثورته تحقيق  أهدافها بانتصار جديد للإرادة الشعبية والوطنية باستقالة الفريق أحمد شفيق  وتكليف الدكتور عصام شرف بتشكيل الحكومة .. والإئتلاف إذ يتوجه بتحية  التقدير والشكر للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة على إستجابته لهذا المطلب  الذى يمثل خطوة هامة على طريق إسقاط بقايا النظام ، فإننا ندعو د. عصام شرف  رئيس الحكومة الجديدة الذى يأتى تكليفه بفضل الضغط الشعبى للإسراع بتشكيل  حكومة تكنوقراط وطنية بالتشاور مع القوى الوطنية والشبابية والمجتمعية بحيث  تخلو من أى أسماء تنتمى إلى النظام السابق بسياساته وأشخاصه وحزبه .
والإئتلاف  إذ يترقب الإعلان عن تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة فى أقرب وقت ممكن فإنه يدعوها  للبدء فى وضع جدول زمنى لإستكمال تحقيق أهداف الثورة وعلى رأسها :
*1-    حل جهاز أمن الدولة وإعادة هيكلة وزارة الداخلية برئاسة وزير مدنى .*
*2-    الإفراج الكامل عن المعتقلين السياسيين .*
*3-    المحاكمة العاجلة والعلنية لكل من أصدر أو نفذ أمر بإستخدام العنف وإطلاق النار ضد الثوار بدءا من 25 يناير .*
*4-    إستكمال ملاحقة الفاسدين الذين نهبوا ثروات الشعب المصرى ومحاكمتهم .*
*5-    الدعوة لإنتخابات مبكرة للمجالس المحلية .*
*6-     بحث المطالب الإقتصادية والإجتماعية للشعب المصرى وأولها تطبيق الحكم  القضائى بحد أدنى للأجور مع وضع حد أقصى بنسبة (1: 15) ، وحل إتحاد العمال  الحالى وإعادة إنتخاب إتحاد يمثل عمال مصر بنقاباتهم المستقلة .*

كما  نؤكد مجددا على أهمية مد الفترة الإنتقالية بقيادة مجلس رئاسى وتأجيل  مواعيد الإنتخابات التى أعلنها المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بالتوازى مع  إطلاق الحريات العامة ووقف العمل بقانون الطوارئ وتعديل قانون الأحزاب بما  يضمن حق تأسيس الأحزاب بمجرد الإخطار .
*ويعلن إئتلاف شباب  الثورة عن تعليقه للاعتصام الذى كان ينوى البدء فيه مساء الجمعة ووقف  المسيرات من مناطق متعددة إلى ميدان التحرير وأشكال التصعيد الأخرى ،  والإكتفاء بمظاهرة كبيرة فى ميدان التحرير إحتفالا بالإنتصار الجديد للثورة  وبذكرى أربعين شهداء الثورة ، وندعو د. عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء لمشاركتنا  غدا بميدان التحرير* .
ويؤكد الإئتلاف على ترحيبه بالمساهمة  بأى أدوار يمكنه المساهمة فيها مع الحكومة الجديدة بعد تشكيلها وفى إطار  إلتزامها بإستكمال أهداف الثورة ، بما يحقق إستعادة الهدوء للأوضاع الأمنية  والإقتصادية للوطن

----------


## اليمامة

> *بيان ائتلاف شباب الثورة بخصوص استقالة الفريق احمد شفيق*
> 
> 
> 
> by ائتلاف شباب الثورة on Thursday, 03 March 2011 at 14:45
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ...


 الله الله..
دى مصر بجد..ومصر الجميلة ..
أخبار مفرحة يا سارة..
حاسة بدموع الفرح والتفاؤل إن شاء الله
إحساس وكأن الثمرة أوشكت على النضج بعد بوار ومرار أكثر من 30 سنة
أنا مبسوطة علشان الناس..علشان الشعب دا اللى ممكن يكون فرحان دلوقتى
وهايبات فرحان
وعنده أمل انه هايتعامل كإنسان
انهم هايهتموا بيه وبحالته الإجتماعيه وبأجوره ومتطلباته
ياريت الدكتور شرف يعملها فعلا بكرة فى ميدان التحرير ..بيتهيألى الواحد ممكن يموت من الفرح من الوعى الشعبى والإلتقاف الجماهيرى والوحدة اللى هايكون عليها الناس..غير الفرحة العظيمة..
كان نفسى أكون هناك..وأطلب منه طلبات بنفسى للشعب الجميل دا..
اللى مطمنى ان شاء الله ان الجيش موجود..وبيبارك اللى بيحصل
ومصر فى حماه
وان حلم الحكومة التكنوقراط هايتحقق
وناس شريفة بتحب مصر وشعبها هيتولولوا شؤنهم والبلاد
وان مصر هاتتقدم
وهانكون فى امان
ان اللى بيحصل - يا رب- غير مخطط..وبيحصل بتصاريف الله بعيد عن اى ايادى خارجية ومخططات..
اللى بيحصل تقادير ربنا وبإرادة الشعب
الإعجاز اللى بيحصل عمره ما كان غير متوقع ولا محسوب عند أى قوة
اللى بيحصل استقلالى تماما ومتفرد
يارب كملها بالستر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الطيار علي مراد على الجزيرة مباشر ..اتفرجوا ضروووووري

----------


## اليمامة

*حُبكِ ..
يزهرُ ريحاناً..
يتدلى من قلبى حناناً
يا مِصرْ
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*حُبكِ ..
يزهرُ ريحاناً..
يتدلى من قلبى حناناً
يا مِصرْ
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*آآآآآآآه

حُبكِ ..
يزهرُ ريحاناً..
يتدلى من قلبى حناناً
يا مِصرْ
...

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*لدعم السياحة المصرية*


*أوبرا وينفري توافق على تقديم حلقة مباشرة من ميدان التحرير*



 




                        دبي - العربية.نت         
وافقت المذيعة الأمريكية المخضرمة أوبرا وينفري على دعوة وزارة السياحة  لزيارة القاهرة، في إطار حملة تنشيط السياحة التي تراجعت في مصر بعد ثورة  25 يناير التي أطاحت بالرئيس المصري حسني مبارك بعد حكم استمر نحو ثلاثين  عاما.

وقال وزير السياحة منير فخري إن المذيعة الأشهر في العالم وافقت دون تردد  على الدعوة والفكرة، مشيرا إلى أن المذيعة أكدت أنها كانت تريد أن يتناول  برنامجها الثورة، وأن تتحاور مع شباب مصر الذين قاموا بهذا الإنجاز العظيم،  والذي يجب أن تقتدي به شعوب العالم، ولهذا قبلت الدعوة. 

وذكرت وسائل إعلام مصرية أن وينفري من المقرر أن تقدم حلقة مباشرة من ميدان  التحرير في أحد أيام الجمعة خلال شهر مارس/آذار حيث إنه لن يتم الاتفاق  على الموعد المحدد حتى الآن .

وأفاد  تقرير  سابق أن مصر دعت عدداً من مقدمي المشاهير في العالم ومن  أبرزهم مقدمة البرامج الأمريكية الشهيرة أوبرا وينفري لتقديم برامجهم في  ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة، والذي حظي بشهرة عالمية بعد أن ضم ثورة شعبية.

وأعلن وزير السياحة المصري في حكومة تصريف الأعمال منير عبدالنور أنه قدم  دعوة لعدد من كبار مقدمي البرامج والفنانين العالميين، لتنفيذ برامج وحفلات  في ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة والذي كان بؤرة انطلاق ثورة "25 يناير".


وبدأت وينفري حياتها العملية كمراسلة لإحدى المحطات الإذاعية وهي في  التاسعة عشرة من عمرها، وأكملت تعليمها الجامعي في ولاية "تينيسي" من خلال  منحة تعليمية حصلت عليها، حيث كانت من أوائل الطلاب الأمريكيين من أصل  إفريقي في الجامعة، مما سبب لها صعوبات عديدة.

ويعتبر البرنامج الحواري مع وينفري باكورة إنتاجها الإعلامي، ويقدم  البرنامج البريطاني بيرس مورغان، الذي حل محل لاري كينغ، في تقديم برامج  حوارية على الشبكة اعتبارا من يناير الجاري.

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/20...03/140053.html

----------


## مصراويةجدا

::p: 

 :Girl (13):

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عبد الله جول : الغاء فوري للتأشيرات بين مصر و تركيا
     الخميس ‏03 ‏آذار, ‏2011  -  06:28:50 م 


 

  قرر الرئيس التركي عبد الله جول اعفاء المصريين من الحصول علي تأشيرة دخول  مسبقة الي من السفارة التركية و الغاء التأشيرات بين البلدين و ذلك  بموافقة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي 

  و هذا يعني دخول المصريين الاراضي التركية من دون الحصول علي تأشيرة دخول مسبقة 
و دخول الاتراك الي الاراضي المصرية من دون الحصول علي تأشيرة دخول مسبقة 

http://www.akherakhbar.info/showarticle.asp?id=1508

----------


## مصراويةجدا

رئيس إتحاد الإذاعة و التليفزيون يتصل بالجزيرة مباشر الآن !!!

----------


## hanoaa

> رئيس إتحاد الإذاعة و التليفزيون يتصل بالجزيرة مباشر الآن !!!



فى إيه يا بنتى
إنتى قاعده عينك على التليفزيون و إيدك على الكيبورد
قولى لى بقى إزاى رشيد محمد رشيد هو إللى بيعلن غلغاء التأشيرات بين مصر و تركيا
هو رجع الوزارة تانى
أنا آخر معلوماتى إنه بره الوزارة

----------


## R17E

> قولى لى بقى إزاى رشيد محمد رشيد هو إللى بيعلن غلغاء التأشيرات بين مصر و تركيا
> هو رجع الوزارة تانى
> أنا آخر معلوماتى إنه بره الوزارة


قولي هو رجع مصر تاني؟
مش عارف إيه ترويج الاشاعات ده
الله يمسيك بالخير يا سعيد يا صحاف  :xmas 15:

----------


## حمادو

> قولي هو رجع مصر تاني؟
> مش عارف إيه ترويج الاشاعات ده
> الله يمسيك بالخير يا سعيد يا صحاف


ههههههههههههه سعيد الصحاف بتاع العلوج؟ 
ههههههههههه الراجل دا بسببه كنت هاموت لانى كنت مصدقه على طول الخط لغاية ما شفت بغداد وقعت قمت وقعت انا كمان من طولى
بشر قليل جدا عمرى ما هاقدر هاسامحهم...منهم الصحاف

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> فى إيه يا بنتى
> إنتى قاعده عينك على التليفزيون و إيدك على الكيبورد
> قولى لى بقى إزاى رشيد محمد رشيد هو إللى بيعلن غلغاء التأشيرات بين مصر و تركيا
> هو رجع الوزارة تانى
> أنا آخر معلوماتى إنه بره الوزارة


انا فعلا لسة واخدة بالي من ده دلوقتي
بس ركزي في لتاريخ اللي تحت الصورة بـــ3 أسطر 
هتلاقيه يوم 19 يناير 2010 
بس الخبر اللي تحته هوا اللي سليم
معلش الحماس خلاني ماخدش بالي  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههههههههه سعيد الصحاف بتاع العلوج؟ 
> ههههههههههه الراجل دا بسببه كنت هاموت لانى كنت مصدقه على طول الخط لغاية ما شفت بغداد وقعت قمت وقعت انا كمان من طولى
> بشر قليل جدا عمرى ما هاقدر هاسامحهم...منهم الصحاف


ايه يا جماعة ..صحاف إيه
مكانتش غلطة دي ..هتجيبولي مصيبة يا ساااااااااااااتر  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> قولي هو رجع مصر تاني؟
> مش عارف إيه ترويج الاشاعات ده
> الله يمسيك بالخير يا سعيد يا صحاف


ما أنا بقول برضه
أنا تخيلت إنه أنا جالى الزهايمر
بيتهيألى برضه إنه بره مصر فى دبى و ممنوع من السفر من مصر
بس ممكن يكون رجع هو ممنوع من السفر من مصر مش لـ مصر
مش كده و لا إيه

----------


## hanoaa

> انا فعلا لسة واخدة بالي من ده دلوقتي
> بس ركزي في لتاريخ اللي تحت الصورة بـــ3 أسطر 
> هتلاقيه يوم 19 يناير 2010 
> بس الخبر اللي تحته هوا اللي سليم
> معلش الحماس خلاني ماخدش بالي


ماشى يا سيتى
و الله أنا قبل ما أرد عليكى دورت على التاريخ بس ماشوفتوش الظاهر النضارة عايزة تتغير
ماعلينا
ماعندكيش أخبار عن الوزارة الجديدة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ماشى يا سيتى
> و الله أنا قبل ما أرد عليكى دورت على التاريخ بس ماشوفتوش الظاهر النضارة عايزة تتغير
> ماعلينا
> ماعندكيش أخبار عن الوزارة الجديدة


لأ لسة بس هتجيلي في الحلم  :: 
بس من شوية كانوا مجتمعين بإتنين من شباب الإئتلاف عالجزيرة مباشر 
وقالوا ان الإئتلاف على اتصال بدكتور عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء
وقالوا انه قالهم اننه بتمارس عليه ضغوط مش من قبل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لكن من بعض القوى لم يذكروا اسماء بعينها
لتعيين وزير الداخلية و هما بيحاولوا يفرضوا عليه إسم معين وهو اللواء نبيل العزبي محافظ اسيوط السابقى و مدير امن القاهرة الحالي 
وطبعا ده اسم مرفوض من الشباب لأنه شخص _كما قالوا_ غير نزيه وأحد الذين كانوا السبب في قمع المتظاهرين سواء في احداث الثورة منذ بدايتها أو أحداث الأربعاء الدامي بوجه خاص
او في احداث السادس من إبريل ..
دي آخر معلومة عرفتها ..آه و بالمناسبة ذكر في قناة الجزيرة ان الشرط الذي طلبه دكتور عصام من القوات المسلحة لكي يقبل منصب رئاسة الوزراء
ألا تمارس عليه اي ضغوط من قبلهم في إختيار اي وزير ..

----------


## طائر الشرق

> _يوم الاحد الجاي لما  تفتح البورصة كل مصري يجهز 100 جنيه ويشتري بيها في البورصة لاننا قدام  حاجتين:
> لو البورصة فضلت قافلة هنتشطب من الب...ورصات العالمية ولو فتحنا هنفتح على انهيار رهيب فهيحصل تدخل اجنبى فى اقتصاد البلد' انشروها_


*

معلش بس يا سارة

لقيت بس انه من العدل والمنطق والبديهية ان نطالب الشعب جميعا بالالتفات للعمل وتيسير اقتصاد الدولة بيده .

لان ناس كتيرة اوى بقت معتقدة ان الحياة كدا حلوة  لاشغل ولا دياولوا وقعدة الشوارع حلوة ولمة الناس والتظاهر مية مية وفاكرين ان الفلوس فى خزينة الدولة حنفية مفتوحة بتيجى لوحدها.

حقيقى لو نتابع نسبة المخزونات هنلاقى اننا فعلا محتاجين نشتغل مش نتظاهر بس .

طبعا احمد شفيق مشى وبرضه لسه مطالب ما اتحققتش للناس اللى بيطالبوا بيها .بس هل دا مبرر لتعطيل عجلة الاقتصاد فى مصر

الاقتصاد الضعيف فى عهد مبارك والمنهار وقت التظاهرات  هل بالحال واللامبالاة اللى الناس فيها دى هيتحرك او هيكون فى مجال لانقاذه بالشكل  دا.

ياريت بس الناس كلها تفهم ان عليها اولويات عشان تقدر تقبض مرتبات وتطالب بحد ادنى للاجور والا يبقى اللى احنا بنعمله دا تهريج

*

----------


## R17E

> لأ لسة بس هتجيلي في الحلم 
> بس من شوية كانوا مجتمعين بإتنين من شباب الإئتلاف عالجزيرة مباشر 
> وقالوا ان الإئتلاف على اتصال بدكتور عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء
> وقالوا انه قالهم اننه بتمارس عليه ضغوط مش من قبل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لكن من بعض القوى لم يذكروا اسماء بعينها
> لتعيين وزير الداخلية و هما بيحاولوا يفرضوا عليه إسم معين وهو اللواء نبيل العزبي محافظ اسيوط السابقى و مدير امن القاهرة الحالي 
> وطبعا ده اسم مرفوض من الشباب لأنه شخص _كما قالوا_ غير نزيه وأحد الذين كانوا السبب في قمع المتظاهرين سواء في احداث الثورة منذ بدايتها أو أحداث الأربعاء الدامي بوجه خاص
> او في احداث السادس من إبريل ..
> دي آخر معلومة عرفتها ..آه و بالمناسبة ذكر في قناة الجزيرة ان الشرط الذي طلبه دكتور عصام من القوات المسلحة لكي يقبل منصب رئاسة الوزراء
> ألا تمارس عليه اي ضغوط من قبلهم في إختيار اي وزير ..


أمممم سرعتك في نقل الاخبار جيده  :xmas 106: 
سأمنحك بركاتي و اعتمدك كمصدر للأخبار بشرطين :xmas 106: 
الاول  تحافظي علي السرعه و الدقه 
الثاني 

     متخليش حمادو يضحك عليكي تاني :xmas 15:

----------


## R17E

> ههههههههههههه سعيد الصحاف بتاع العلوج؟ 
> ههههههههههه الراجل دا بسببه كنت هاموت لانى كنت مصدقه على طول الخط لغاية ما شفت بغداد وقعت قمت وقعت انا كمان من طولى
> بشر قليل جدا عمرى ما هاقدر هاسامحهم...منهم الصحاف


الصحاف كتير في دنياتنا 
بس الصحاف بتاع العلوج بأمانه هوالوحيد اللي اقنعني بإني حمار :36 33 1: 
ربنا يسامحه بقي :xmas 15:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أمممم سرعتك في نقل الاخبار جيده 
> سأمنحك بركاتي و اعتمدك كمصدر للأخبار بشرطين
> الاول  تحافظي علي السرعه و الدقه 
> الثاني 
> 
>      متخليش حمادو يضحك عليكي تاني


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*تغطية هامة للقاء شباب الائتلاف بالرئيس التركى*


by ائتلاف شباب الثورة on Thursday, 03 March 2011 at 20:21




الرئيس التركى عبد الله جول




*الغاء تأشيرة دخول تركيا للمصريين .* *الاتفاق على خطوات عملية تعزز التعاون الاقتصادى والعلمى بين البلدين* .*دراسة تطبيق مشروع لربط السياحة بين البلدين .* 

التقى  اليوم الخميس الرئيس التركى عبدالله جول بوفد من ائتلاف شباب الثورة وشباب  مستقلين وذلك فى منزل السفير التركى الذى كان قد وجه الدعوة للشباب لهذا  اللقاء واستمر اللقاء قرابة الساعة وحضرة من شباب الائتلاف كلا من : 
عضو الائتلاف محمد القصاص - شباب الاخوان 
عضو الائتلاف معاذ عبد الكريم - مستقل  
عضو الائتلاف  اسلام لطفى - شباب الاخوان 
عضو الائتلاف محمد عثمان - شباب الاخوان
عضو الائتلاف عبد الرحمن فارس - مستقل  
عضو الائتلاف احمد ماهر - شباب  6 ابريل 
عضو الائتلاف عبد الرحمن سمير - جمعية معاً سنغير
عضو الائتلاف باسم كامل - حملة دعم البراعى 
عضو الائتلاف زياد العليمى - حملة دعم البرادعى 
عضو الائتلاف عمرو عز - شباب 6 ابريل 
عضو الائتلاف باسم فتحى - شباب حزب الغد

وتحدث  فى بداية اللقاء الرئيس التركى عن تثمين تركيا للثورة المصرية وتشجيعها  وانه كان حريصاً على أن يكون أول رئيس دولة يصل إلى مصر لتهنئة الشعب  المصرى على الثورة وذكر ايضا انه تم اعتقالة وهو طالب ظلماً الامر الذى  جعله يعرف جيداً معنى الظلم وغياب الحرية كما قام بتوصيل تهنئة الشباب  التركى للشباب المصرى على نجاحة فى هذه الثورة وذكر ان ابنه ارسل له رسالة  اثناء اللقاء ليؤكد له سعادة الشباب التركى بتجربة الشباب المصرى واوضح ان  تركيا تتطلع الى مصر بعد الثورة اقوى وأفضل بكثير من مصر قبل الثورة لتساهم  مع تركيا فى دور هام ومحورى فى المنطقة واوضح ان العلاقة الرسمية بين  البلدين يجب ان تصل الى درجة العلاقة الطيبة بين الشعبين وذكر جول بان  الشباب التركى مستعد لاستضافة الشباب المصرى للتعرف على التجربة الاقتصادية  التركية عن قرب 

بعد ذلك تحدث شباب الائتلاف عن اهمية وجود  خطوات عملية للتعاون الاقتصادى والعلمى بين البلدين وطالبوا بضخ استثمارات  تركية فى مصر واهمية وجود تعاون عسكرى تركى مصرى على حساب التعاون العسكرى  التركى الاسرائيلى 
وتقدم عضو الائتلاف اسلام لطفى بسؤال حول امكانية  الغاء التأشيرات بين البلدين لتسهيل التواصل بين الشعبين وخاصة فى وجود  روابط ثقافية وحضارية ومصير مشترك بينهما وقد قام الرئيس التركى بمناقشة  هذا الامر مع وزير خارجيته احمد داود اوغلو والذى كان حاضرا للجلسة وبعد  مناقشات أعلن الرئيس جول موافقتة على رفع التأشيرة من الجانب التركى ويتبقى  رفعها من الجانب المصرى
كما اقترح جول تطبيق مشروع لربط السياحة  التركية بالسياحة المصرية وقال على سبيل المثال ان انطاليا يزورها 10 مليون  سائح سنوياً ويمكن ان يتم عمل برامج سياحية لهم بحيث يقوموا بزيارة مدينة  مصرية ضمن برنامجهم السياحى 



نقلا عن الصفحة الرسمية للإئتلاف على الفيس بوك


http://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/%D8...68842983168068

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *
> 
> معلش بس يا سارة
> 
> لقيت بس انه من العدل والمنطق والبديهية ان نطالب الشعب جميعا بالالتفات للعمل وتيسير اقتصاد الدولة بيده .
> 
> لان ناس كتيرة اوى بقت معتقدة ان الحياة كدا حلوة  لاشغل ولا دياولوا وقعدة الشوارع حلوة ولمة الناس والتظاهر مية مية وفاكرين ان الفلوس فى خزينة الدولة حنفية مفتوحة بتيجى لوحدها.
> 
> حقيقى لو نتابع نسبة المخزونات هنلاقى اننا فعلا محتاجين نشتغل مش نتظاهر بس .
> ...


متقلقش ..































هوصل تخوفاتك للجهات المعنية  :Girl (13):

----------


## hanoaa

> لأ لسة بس هتجيلي في الحلم 
> بس من شوية كانوا مجتمعين بإتنين من شباب الإئتلاف عالجزيرة مباشر 
> وقالوا ان الإئتلاف على اتصال بدكتور عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء
> وقالوا انه قالهم اننه بتمارس عليه ضغوط مش من قبل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لكن من بعض القوى لم يذكروا اسماء بعينها
> لتعيين وزير الداخلية و هما بيحاولوا يفرضوا عليه إسم معين وهو اللواء نبيل العزبي محافظ اسيوط السابقى و مدير امن القاهرة الحالي 
> وطبعا ده اسم مرفوض من الشباب لأنه شخص _كما قالوا_ غير نزيه وأحد الذين كانوا السبب في قمع المتظاهرين سواء في احداث الثورة منذ بدايتها أو أحداث الأربعاء الدامي بوجه خاص
> او في احداث السادس من إبريل ..
> دي آخر معلومة عرفتها ..آه و بالمناسبة ذكر في قناة الجزيرة ان الشرط الذي طلبه دكتور عصام من القوات المسلحة لكي يقبل منصب رئاسة الوزراء
> ألا تمارس عليه اي ضغوط من قبلهم في إختيار اي وزير ..


ماشى يا رويترز أبناء مصر
ياريت توافينا بالأخبار تباعاً
و أنا مع الآراء إللى بتقول السيد نبيل العزبى لأ
كنت سمعت فكرة عجبتنى 
وزير داخلية من بره الداخلية
مستشار من المستشارين المشهود ليهم بالنزاهة
فكرة حلوة علشان السبب إللى إنتوا فاهمينه 
مش كده و لا إيه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وقبل ما أنام يا حلوين 
خدوا الهدية دي ..

الصفحة الرسمية لحكومة الدكتور عصام شرف على الفيس بوك..

http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7...app_4949752878

تصبحوا على مصر 
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> وقبل ما أنام يا حلوين 
> خدوا الهدية دي ..
> 
> الصفحة الرسمية لحكومة الدكتور عصام شرف على الفيس بوك..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7...app_4949752878
> 
> تصبحوا على مصر


إنتى هاتانامى بدرى كده قبل ما الوزارة تتشكل
لأ الراديو بتاعك كده مش نافع
هانغيرك
و بعدين بطلى غش  :xmas 29:

----------


## R17E

> وقبل ما أنام يا حلوين 
> خدوا الهدية دي ..
> 
> الصفحة الرسمية لحكومة الدكتور عصام شرف على الفيس بوك..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7...app_4949752878
> 
> تصبحوا على مصر


إذهبي فقد منحتك بركاتي


























ربنا يسترها عليكي بقي :xmas 15:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يا حاجة انتى بس بطلى  تحطى الاخبار بتاعتك دى

دا على حظك الاخبار اللى بتجبيها






















تجيب وجع البطن*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ماشى يا رويترز أبناء مصر
> ياريت توافينا بالأخبار تباعاً
> و أنا مع الآراء إللى بتقول السيد نبيل العزبى لأ
> كنت سمعت فكرة عجبتنى 
> وزير داخلية من بره الداخلية
> مستشار من المستشارين المشهود ليهم بالنزاهة
> فكرة حلوة علشان السبب إللى إنتوا فاهمينه 
> مش كده و لا إيه


كويس إني لحقتك قبل ما أنام ..
في نفس اللقاء مع شباب الإئتلاف
قالوا إنهم كانوا عرضوا على القوات المسلحة يكون الوزير مدني
طبعا الإقتراح قوبل بالرفض من قبل القوات المسلحة لأسباب أراها منطقية في الوقت الحالي
و الشباب اقتنعوا بيها 
وهي إن وضع الداخلية وامن الدولة حاليا لا يسمح بوزير مدني احنا محتاجين وزير يكون عارف الناس دي وعارف يتعامل معاهم 
عشان يقدر يسيطر على الإنفلات الأمني 
 بعدين خدي بالك من حاجة 
إحنا حاليا بنرجع الشرطة لصفوف الجماهير ..بمعنى 
إنهم كانوا في حالة من جنون العظمة الجماعي و احنا بنحاول نطبق المساواة 
يعني هياخدوا فترة محترمة لحد ما يعتادوا على ده 
وفي المقابل إحنا عاوزين فترة محترمة عشان نستعيد الثقة 
والفترة دي محتاجة شخص حازم و محنك ..وليس مدني _في الوضع الراهن_
تصبحي على خير  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مش عارفة يا جماعة انا مسمعتهاش بودني
بس ماما قالتلي إن تامر أمين قال انهم أقالوا وزراء الداخلية و الخارجية و العدل
اللي يتأكد يقول بقى عشان انا تعبت 
أراكم في الصباح الباكر 
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه _بتتاوب في حاجة ؟_
تصبحوا بقى على كل اللي تحبوه  :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> كويس إني لحقتك قبل ما أنام ..
> في نفس اللقاء مع شباب الإئتلاف
> قالوا إنهم كانوا عرضوا على القوات المسلحة يكون الوزير مدني
> طبعا الإقتراح قوبل بالرفض من قبل القوات المسلحة لأسباب أراها منطقية في الوقت الحالي
> و الشباب اقتنعوا بيها 
> وهي إن وضع الداخلية وامن الدولة حاليا لا يسمح بوزير مدني احنا محتاجين وزير يكون عارف الناس دي وعارف يتعامل معاهم 
> عشان يقدر يسيطر على الإنفلات الأمني 
>  بعدين خدي بالك من حاجة 
> إحنا حاليا بنرجع الشرطة لصفوف الجماهير ..بمعنى 
> ...


بصى حضرتك
أكيد الشرطة فيها ناس محترمة و شريفة و نضيفة
هما ممكن يكونوا عملة نادرة اليومين دول
بس أهو ماباليد حيلة
ربنا يكون فى عون الدكتور عصام 
غالباً هايدور لحد ما ربنا يفرجها عليه من عنده
لك الله يا دكتور
بس برضه لو سمحت السيد نبيل العزبى لأ

----------


## hanoaa

إلى كل أبناء مصر_تصبحوا على مصر_

----------


## اليمامة

الحمد لله
اللهم ما أصبح بنا من نعمة أو بأحدا من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك.. لك الحمد ولك الشكر..
الحمد لله انى عشت وعاصرت الفرحة الكبيرة اللى عايشاها مصر..المشهد فى ميدان التحرير يا جماعة مبشر بكل خير ويحمل كل الأمل فى القادم إن شاء الله..
أول مرة من يوم ما اتولدت أشوف الشعب بيشيل أى مسئول على أكتافه زى الدكتور عصام شرف أما شالوه انهاردة بفخر وسعادة على أكتافهم فى ميدان التحرير
وسيماههم فى وجوههم..فعلا كلام الدكتور عصام وحتى أحاسيسه كانت رائعة..كانت صادقة..مظاهرة حب فى مصر انهاردة ودفع للعمل والإنتاج والمستقبل القادم من عند الله أحلى ..
يكفى نزوله لميدان التحرير وسط المتظاهرين بدون قلق..بدون خوف..
الحقيقة عندى أمل كبير ان مصر فعلا بتتغير..اللى بيحصل تاريخى بكل المقاييس..
والأهم من دا كله هو إنى إتأكدت ان الشعب بقى هو صاحب الإرادة..بقى فيه إرادة شعبية قوية..ووعى جماهيرى..وان مفيش حاجة ممكن تحصل غصب عن الشعب من هنا ورايح..ودا شىء بيبشر بمجتمع مدنى قوى وفعال خلال سنوات محدودة..
الناس بقى عندها عزم قوى فعلا لبناء مصر..
دورنا حاليا فعلا اننا نشتغل ونساعد المسئولين..ونبلغ فورا عن أى غلط وعن أى مفسد وأى مجرم..دلوقتى ملناش حجة بجد مانتغيرش ونفضل على نفس عاداتنا القديمة بكل ما بتشمله من كسل وفوضى واتكالية..يا جماعة بجد لازم نفوق..نفوق لمصر..التغيير الجذرى بيبدأ من كل واحد فينا..
والحقيقة كمان مابقاش بيساورنى قلق شديد جدا من أى تدخلات طالما مصر بقت فى أيدى أمينة وطالما الناس بقت مرتبطة بوطنها وبقوا على روح واحدة..وفى النهاية " "  وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِيُثْبِتُوكَ أَوْ يَقْتُلُوكَ أَوْ يُخْرِجُوكَ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ" " وأنا مؤمنة بكدا..وموش قلقانة من أى مكر إن شاء الله..ربنا فوق الكل..وكل اللى بيجيبه ربنا لنا..فو الخير كله..

بجد مبروك لنا..ومبروك لمصر الجميلة..
ورحم الله شهداء الثورة المثمرة..
ولسه ثمارها هاتطرح حلاوة وشهد إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> الحمد لله
> اللهم ما أصبح بنا من نعمة أو بأحدا من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك.. لك الحمد ولك الشكر..
> الحمد لله انى عشت وعاصرت الفرحة الكبيرة اللى عايشاها مصر..المشهد فى ميدان التحرير يا جماعة مبشر بكل خير ويحمل كل الأمل فى القادم إن شاء الله..
> أول مرة من يوم ما اتولدت أشوف الشعب بيشيل أى مسئول على أكتافه زى الدكتور عصام شرف أما شالوه انهاردة بفخر وسعادة على أكتافهم فى ميدان التحرير
> وسيماههم فى وجوههم..فعلا كلام الدكتور عصام وحتى أحاسيسه كانت رائعة..كانت صادقة..مظاهرة حب فى مصر انهاردة ودفع للعمل والإنتاج والمستقبل القادم من عند الله أحلى ..
> يكفى نزوله لميدان التحرير وسط المتظاهرين بدون قلق..بدون خوف..
> الحقيقة عندى أمل كبير ان مصر فعلا بتتغير..اللى بيحصل تاريخى بكل المقاييس..
> والأهم من دا كله هو إنى إتأكدت ان الشعب بقى هو صاحب الإرادة..بقى فيه إرادة شعبية قوية..ووعى جماهيرى..وان مفيش حاجة ممكن تحصل غصب عن الشعب من هنا ورايح..ودا شىء بيبشر بمجتمع مدنى قوى وفعال خلال سنوات محدودة..
> الناس بقى عندها عزم قوى فعلا لبناء مصر..
> ...



نفس الاحساس وصلني ياندي ..ونفس المشاعر التي كتبتيها كانت ايضا مشاعري ومشاعر الكثيرين 
بس ده مخليني اقلق فعلا ..قلق حقيقي الفتره القادمه 
لماذا ؟؟ 
واضح ان المطالب لم تنتهي حتي الان 
عايز اقول ان المطالب حقيقيه ..وانها مطالبنا كلنا ..وحل جهاز امن  الدوله ..ولجان قضائيه 
وغيرها ..مطالب حميده مشروعه واساسيه 
ولكن بجد بجد ..اقتصاد البلد المسروق سابقا ..منهار حاليا .. 
انهيار تااام تااام تااام ..وده اصعب شيء هيواجه الدكتور عصام شرف في الفتره الجايه 
الاعتصامات الفئويه هي السبب في هذا الكساد الاقتصادي .. 
بعض هذه الاعتصامات علي حق ..وبعضها علي الباطل .. 
المصيبه حاليا في ان البورصه مغلقه ..ومنهاره 
والامن غائب (بفعل فاعل ) ..
والبنوك مرتعده حاليا من عمليات سلب ونهب قد تحاك بها 
زاليوم مرتبات الموظفين تصرف بالكاد ..وقدد لانجدها اصلا في الفتره القادمه 
اذا استمرت الاعتصامات الفئويه الهدامه كما قلت .. 
لان بعضها علي الحق ..وبعضها الاخر علي باطل .. 

هو ده القلق الحقيقي ياندي 
ربنا يستر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> نفس الاحساس وصلني ياندي ..ونفس المشاعر التي كتبتيها كانت ايضا مشاعري ومشاعر الكثيرين 
> بس ده مخليني اقلق فعلا ..قلق حقيقي الفتره القادمه 
> لماذا ؟؟ 
> واضح ان المطالب لم تنتهي حتي الان 
> عايز اقول ان المطالب حقيقيه ..وانها مطالبنا كلنا ..وحل جهاز امن  الدوله ..ولجان قضائيه 
> وغيرها ..مطالب حميده مشروعه واساسيه 
> ولكن بجد بجد ..اقتصاد البلد المسروق سابقا ..منهار حاليا .. 
> انهيار تااام تااام تااام ..وده اصعب شيء هيواجه الدكتور عصام شرف في الفتره الجايه 
> الاعتصامات الفئويه هي السبب في هذا الكساد الاقتصادي .. 
> ...





> ربنا يستر



ماحنا بنتنهب بقالنا 30 سنه - ولازم نتظاهر علشان تحقيق المطالب ومطالب الشركات تتحقق  - والداخليه مش كويسه وخليهم فى بيوتهم ونعمل لجان نحمى نفسنا بيها  :xmas 29: 
بجد ربنا بيستر على الى جاى  لان كمان مخزون مصر من القمح هيكفى مصر لمده شهرين على الاكير فعلا كلمه حق قالها احمد شفيق 
فيه فرق مابين اسقاط النظام واسقاط دولة واحنا دلوقتى الى بيحصل من بعد ي25 يناير هى فعلا سياسه اسقاط دوله بغباء وتخلف وللاسف فيه ناس كتير ليها مصالح فى كده وحاولت وقلت مليون مره المفروض يبقى فى ايدنا زمام الامور كشباب نساعد الداخليه على انها تنزل لان الجيش مش دايم فى الشوارع وبرضو مصرين جهاز امن الدوله على فكره عمره ماهيتفك لانه ليه سياده مستقله بذاتها على ارض مصر وحتى بعد الاحداص الى حصلت متغيرش اى شى فى مبنى امن الدوله او سياسته او نظامه للاسف عامل زى الى بيقول انا عايز كل شى دلوقتى كان معانا العصايه السحريه احمد شفيق مشى اهو دلوقتى لما نشوف الجديد هيعمل ايه انا اسمع عنه انه مشهود ليه بالاحترام والثقه ربنا يولى من يصلح والمفروض نتهد بقى نخلى الناس تشتغل 
ده ربنا خلق الدنيا فى 6 ايام مع انه كان يقدر يقول كن فيكون وتقوم الدنيا بالى فيها بس لازم نسيب وقت وفرصه ونشوف مصالحنا وشغلنا والناس تنسى نفسها شويه سياسه ومبدا ماحنا بنتسرق 30 سنه مافيهاش مشكله لما يبقو 31 سنه بس نضمن الاصلاح او على الاقل تبقى العجله الاقتصاديه ماشيه البورصه انهارت تماما وناس كتير مش عارفه تصرف مرتباتها 
فى الاخر هنقول ياريت  ::(:

----------


## اليمامة

> نفس الاحساس وصلني ياندي ..ونفس المشاعر التي كتبتيها كانت ايضا مشاعري ومشاعر الكثيرين 
> بس ده مخليني اقلق فعلا ..قلق حقيقي الفتره القادمه 
> لماذا ؟؟ 
> واضح ان المطالب لم تنتهي حتي الان 
> عايز اقول ان المطالب حقيقيه ..وانها مطالبنا كلنا ..وحل جهاز امن  الدوله ..ولجان قضائيه 
> وغيرها ..مطالب حميده مشروعه واساسيه 
> ولكن بجد بجد ..اقتصاد البلد المسروق سابقا ..منهار حاليا .. 
> انهيار تااام تااام تااام ..وده اصعب شيء هيواجه الدكتور عصام شرف في الفتره الجايه 
> الاعتصامات الفئويه هي السبب في هذا الكساد الاقتصادي .. 
> ...





> ماحنا بنتنهب بقالنا 30 سنه - ولازم نتظاهر علشان تحقيق المطالب ومطالب الشركات تتحقق  - والداخليه مش كويسه وخليهم فى بيوتهم ونعمل لجان نحمى نفسنا بيها 
> بجد ربنا بيستر على الى جاى  لان كمان مخزون مصر من القمح هيكفى مصر لمده شهرين على الاكير فعلا كلمه حق قالها احمد شفيق 
> فيه فرق مابين اسقاط النظام واسقاط دولة واحنا دلوقتى الى بيحصل من بعد ي25 يناير هى فعلا سياسه اسقاط دوله بغباء وتخلف وللاسف فيه ناس كتير ليها مصالح فى كده وحاولت وقلت مليون مره المفروض يبقى فى ايدنا زمام الامور كشباب نساعد الداخليه على انها تنزل لان الجيش مش دايم فى الشوارع وبرضو مصرين جهاز امن الدوله على فكره عمره ماهيتفك لانه ليه سياده مستقله بذاتها على ارض مصر وحتى بعد الاحداص الى حصلت متغيرش اى شى فى مبنى امن الدوله او سياسته او نظامه للاسف عامل زى الى بيقول انا عايز كل شى دلوقتى كان معانا العصايه السحريه احمد شفيق مشى اهو دلوقتى لما نشوف الجديد هيعمل ايه انا اسمع عنه انه مشهود ليه بالاحترام والثقه ربنا يولى من يصلح والمفروض نتهد بقى نخلى الناس تشتغل 
> ده ربنا خلق الدنيا فى 6 ايام مع انه كان يقدر يقول كن فيكون وتقوم الدنيا بالى فيها بس لازم نسيب وقت وفرصه ونشوف مصالحنا وشغلنا والناس تنسى نفسها شويه سياسه ومبدا ماحنا بنتسرق 30 سنه مافيهاش مشكله لما يبقو 31 سنه بس نضمن الاصلاح او على الاقل تبقى العجله الاقتصاديه ماشيه البورصه انهارت تماما وناس كتير مش عارفه تصرف مرتباتها 
> فى الاخر هنقول ياريت


الموقف صعب اقتصاديا لاشك يا محمد..بس برضو يا زيزو أنا قريت كلام من محللين إقتصاديين ورؤساء بنوك سابقين وناس على دراية بإقتصاد مصر إن البلد واقفة..وفيه دخول ممكن تصرف عليها..زى قناة السويس..والسياحة اللى بدأت تمشى عجلتها..
الحقيقة أنا موش عارفة أصدق مين..أنا ماعرفش فى الكلام دا...بس شايفة الحياة ماشية فيما عدا الأمن..
أنا طبعا متخيلة ان فيه حزمة مشكلات لسه هاتقابلنا..وهتقابل الدكتور عصام شرف..فترة صعبة جدا جدا فى تاريخ مصر هى الفترة القادمة لاشك..ودا موش من الثورة بس يا زيزو..دا من قبل كدا بكتير..وموش معقول لما نيجى نعمل الحاجة الصح الوحيدة فى حياتنا نشيل انهيار البلد..الإقتصاد كان آيل للسقوط فعلا ومسروق بكل المقاييس..وبالثورة دى أو من غير ها كانت السرقة مستمرة ومصر كانت هتنهار..والناس فعلا ماكانتش هتلاقى تآكل..إذا كانوا أصلا بيلاقوا قوتهم بالعافية وعايشين بالعافية..
القلق كبير يا محمد موش علشان الإقتصاد بس..القلق كبير من ناحية كل حاجة..فيه مخاطر..فيه فجوات ممكن تكون مفتوحة على مستوى الأمن الداخلى والخارجى..فيه انتفاع وفيه فساد..كل دا صعب يتم التعامل معاه فورا ولازم هياخد وقت..ولازم نتوقع كدا زنصبر على الحكومة..
فيه تربصات كانت متعمدة الحدوث سواء بعض المظاهرات الفئوية..فيه ناس عادية طلعت تتطال بمطالب وفيه ناس كانت بتستهبل طلعت تطالب استعباط وهبل وهما ما شاء الله آخر حلاوة..وأنا شايفة ان اللى يستهبل بجد يتحط فى السجن ويتحاكم لأنه كدا لا وطنى ولا مخلص للبلد ومفسد وطماع ومحرض..مشكلة كمان رفض الشرطة المتعمد أو التلقائى للمارسة وظايفها فى ظل حالة الإحتقان " وهانعرفكم كنا حامينكم ازاى "..بينها وبين الناس..والتحريض..وتصفية الحسابات واشاعة الفوضى ولكن برغم ذلك أنا موش متفاجئة..كل دى نتائج وجوبية وكانت لازم هاتعقب الثورة والتغيير دا وأى ثورة..
البلد بتنضف..بتتغير..بتتحول..ودا موش سهل خالص..احنا نفسنا هانتغير مع اللى بيحصل على المدى بوعى أو من غيروعى..احنا هانتغير..لازم هانتغير..النقلة كبيرة..وهاننصهر فيها فرح وحزن وقلق وخوف ويمكن جوع..يعنى من يوم 25 يناير..شوفوا احنا مع بعض خضنا أى أحداث وأى مواقف وصولا لما أصبحنا عليه..انفعالاتنا ومواقفنا فى الفترة دى كلها تباينت واختلفت وقناعات طلعت وقناعات ماتت..ولسه..احنا بنتغير...والبلد بتتغير..
اللى أعرفه يا محمد ان لازم الشرطة تنزل الشارع..والناس تشتغل وتحب البلد بإيجابية..ويفهموا ان الحكومة علشان تنفذ مطالب موش هاتقول " يا مطال اتنفذى "..دى بيلزمها تحركات وحسابات وميزانيات وأوليات..ولكن فى الصدارة ممكن يريحوا الناس بزيادة مرتباتهم شوية..وفى النهاية أنا بقول ان الثورة دى لا قامت علشان مطالب فئوية ولا زيادة مرتب..هى قامت علشان مصر وتغيير وضعها..اللى بيعملوه دلوقتى بقى من مطالب وغيره تداعيات ملهاش لازمة وهاتحصل فى جرة التغيير ولكن موش فورى..التغيير هايجيب بعضه..حاجة هاتجيب حاجة..
واللى أعرف برضو يا زيزو ان اللى حصل لغاية دلوقتى خير وكل خطوة حصلت كانت أحسن من اللى قبليها..يعنى فعلا التغيير تقدمى..والوعى بيزداد..انت موش مبسوط واللا ايه يا زيزو ؟..
احنا لسه بيتهيألى هنعانى يا جماعة شوية..ولازم تتوقعوا معايا سقف برضو موش عالى أوى..على الأقل لما نتوقع الأسوأ نفرح بالأحسن..
أنا الحقيقة الحاجة اللى قلقانى ان عصام شرف برضو راجل تكنوقراط..راجل تقنى..ودا مخوفنى شوية لأن البلد محتاجة خبرة وقبضة وحنكة وحزم لا يخلو من الروح..محتاجة سياسة وتفهم واحترام الناس..كله فى وقت واحد..برغم ان عصام شرف رجل ذو أريحية وضمير وإيمان وحب للوطن..إلا إنى خايفة من اتساع الوضع عليه وكثرة المشكلات فى عز الأزمة دى..
وبعدين لازم أنبهكوا اننا برضو موش هانعمل من عصام شرف البطل الزعيم ..المنقذ..الراجل هايكون معاه وزارة مختارة..هتساعدة وهايبقى العمل جماعى وفيه تكاتف ومع فئات الشعب..وعصام شرف فى حد ذاته لازم يعمل بالقانون مهما كان هو ايه..أو وزراته مين..احنا المفروض مايغبش عننا الهدف..الدستور والقانون ..والمساءلة..
احنا بنتكلم وموش لازم ننسى ان دورنا مهول جدا..الشعب لازم يساند الحكومة ولو فى الطلعة الأولى..غير كدا..البلد هاتقع فعلا..كل واحد يدور فى نفسه..لو فعلا قادر يفكر ويقنن تفكيره بشكل عملى ويتحمل المسئولية يبقى البلد هاتتغير..
وفى النهاية..لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا..
ولعنا نفرح بالمآل الحالى..بما آلت إليه الأمور..يعنى الهدف نفسه..التغيير..والإرادة الشعبية..
تحياتى يا محمد  :f: 
تحياتى يا زيزو  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> اللى أعرف برضو يا زيزو ان اللى حصل لغاية  دلوقتى خير وكل خطوة حصلت كانت أحسن من اللى قبليها..يعنى فعلا التغيير  تقدمى..والوعى بيزداد..انت موش مبسوط واللا ايه يا زيزو ؟


انا مقلتش انى مش مبسوط من الى حصل بس فنفس الوقت مش مبسوط من الى بيحصل 
 الهمجيه والاهمال والتخلف والسربعه والناس الى ليها مصالح فى الى بيحصل تفتكرى يعنى الناس بتوع الاحزاب الى كل واحد بكلمه وبيتكلم بلغه شباب الثوره والشهداء الى بقت كل ماحد يتكلم يقلك شهداء الثوره علشان يثير الحماسه ويلبس فعلا قناع الوطنيه الى مش عارف ينسبه لنفسه او حتى لحزبه وبيعلقه ديما على الشهداء تفتكرى ده لو مثلا ملقناش ناكل هو هيموت من الجوع يابنتى الناس دى اصلا معاها كتير وزى المفروض مابندور على الفساد الناس دى بردو يدور وراهم بتوع الاحزاب وغيرهم ده الى انا عايزه منبقاش مسحوبين وخلاص ومنبقاش كلنا عايشين فى سيناريو مرسوم لينا اشمعنى قلنا لازم نصبر مع رئيس الوزراء الحديد وملقناش نصبر مع احمد شفيق اشمعنا شوفنا دلوقتى الحاله الاقتصاديه ومشفنهاش من يوم 25 بعد على الاقل تحقيق المطالب وتعهد الجيش صدقينى احنا بيتلعب بينا كلنا موضوع الشرطه لغايه دلوقتى مش مفهوم فعلا ومتعرفيش ليه قليلى بقى المفروض انبسط على ايه انبسط علشان الامان الى بقينا مفتقدينه ؟ ولا انبسط علشان خاطر الانتاج لى متوفر ولا انبسط ان كل حته بقى فيها مظاهرات ده حتى بتوع الثانويه العامه تظاهرو علشان خاطر يشيلو حاجات من المنهج 
 خلاصه الكلام الثوره جميله وعملت كتير بس كل يوم هنفضل نضيعه وزى ماقلت قبل كده لازم فى ايدنا احنا زمام الامور مش نلاقى واحد يقول نطلع مظاهره مليونيه الاقى الشعب طالع لكن لازم نقول لا كله يتزم شغله يشتغل ينتج علشان خاطر نعرف طريقنا فين وايه احنا مع ده كله دلوقتى بنعمل تربه للسرقه تانى بحجه اقتصاد كان منهار ياستى الناس تعتصم بس تشتغل انتاج المصنع بدل مكان بيطلع 100% خلوه 100% وميطلعش بره المصنع لازم كل حاجه تمشى ده غصب عننا لاننا فعلا بنقع مش هنقعد نقول ثوره عملت بلاش زكريات الماضى لانها فعلا دليل على الضعف وقله الحيله ديما نقول حضاره 7000 سنه وناسين ان كل الى حوالينا بيتقدمو دلوقتى تقولى اليبان رائده فى شى الولايات المتحده رائده فى صناعه كذا الاتاحد الاوربى رائد فى صناعه كذا وكذا لكن احنا كل الى بنقوله احنا حاربنا وعبرنا 73 احنا احفاد الفارعنه منذ 7000 سنه لكن احنا ايه دلوقتى او مستقبلنا ايه كلها حاجات مش على ارض الواقع او فى النيه يعنى نقول احنا صلحنا وهنصلح وهنعمل كلمه ها دى متنفعش من اللزم ان يكون فيه المثابره والمثابره على عكس الصبر مينفعش اصبر وانا مبشتغلش لكن اثبر وانا بشتغل دى هى المثابرة انا بقول ان ربنا يصلح الحال لينا ويولى امورنا من يصلح لده 
زى امبارح قريت مقال انهم مش موافقين على قانون بتاع ان الريس المصرى لازم زوجته تبقى مصريه ومش معاها جنسيه تانيه وتشوفى الردود يقلك اصل كده احمد زويل يبقى بره الترشيح وده غلط 
انا مش فاهم ليه مع ان احنا بندور على مصلحه بلد مش مصلحه شخص 
احمد زويل بره وايه المشكله يعنى لما يبقى بره لو كل حاجه هختلف فيها نعمل مظاهره يبقى فعلا هنبقى زى العراق او النسخه المعدله من سيناريو العراق لاننا حتى لما بنشوف الصرالح بتاعنا بنهدمه الاول وبعدين نبنيه على الرغم ان اوقات كتير الهدم بيكلف اكتر بكتير من البناء ومش كل من له مطلب دلوقتى يطلع واخدلى شويه ناس ويقعدو فى ميدان التحرير ويوقف حياه الناس ( الناس بتوع الاحزاب والى ناسبين نفسهم لشباب 25 يناير مش هيموتو من الجوع ) لكن فيه ناس كتير قوى قوت يومها يوم بيوم وناس اكتر واكتر مش عارفين يصرفو مرتباتهم 
الى بيدور حاولينا كمان مش مطمأن ان كان على ناحيه ليبيا قرار بتاع ضرب ليبيا من الامم المتحده مثلا لسه تحت قيد التنفيذ ولسه مش عارفين مداه ايه بعد موافقه الاتحاد الاوربى متمثلا فى فرنسا وايطاليا وانجلترا ومنتظرين قرار الامم المتحده وانا نظرتى الفقيره خالص للموق ممكن اقول امريكا مستنيه مثلا المصرين ال ىفى ليبيا يخرجو علشان العلاقات الدبلوماسيه اول مايخرجو مثلا هيضربو ليبيا لان التحركات العسكريه فعلا بدات متمثله فى حاملة الطائرات النووية  الأمريكية يو إس إس إنتربرايزالتى يرافقها الطراد القاذف للصواريخ لايتى جولف وسفينة التموين اركتيك ومتوقع عبورها فى قناه السويس مش عايزن فعلا نغرق نفسنا لازم فعلا زمام الامور ميفلتش فى ايدنا لان كل الى بيتكلم دلوقتى وبيقول لان احنا احسن واحنا مش عارف ايه ودلوقتى احسن هيجى فى الاخر يقلك ربنا يستر و ووقتها مش هنعرف نصلح هنبقى قدام امر واقع وبجد ولو اى مخلوق قال اصلحلكو هنقول ماشى ويمكن ندفعله كمان المهم ينقذنا باى طريقه وباى اسلوب وباى كيفيه ممكنه ومتاحه بعد ماكنا بنتامر على فلان وعلان ويمشى ويتحاسب ونقتله ونعدمه ونجلده والكلام الكتير الى بيحصل دلوقتى ده 

*ده نص المقال اهو والمصدر اليوم السابع*




> <b>   قالت مصادر ملاحية مطلعة، إن حاملة الطائرات النووية الأمريكية "يو  إس إس إنتربرايز" التى يرافقها الطراد القاذف للصواريخ "لايتى جولف" وسفينة  التموين "اركتيك"، تتأهب لعبور قناة السويس، حيث توجد حاليا بالقرب من  المدخل الجنوبى للقناة بالبحر الأحمر.
> 
> كانت حاملة الطائرات قد عبرت قناة السويس يوم 15 فبراير بعد أن كانت مرابطة  قرب سواحل تركيا، وكانت فى طريقها لقاعدة بحرية تابعة للأسطول السادس فى  البحرين.
> 
> وأضافت المصادر أن حاملة الطائرات من المنتظر أن تعبر إلى سواحل ليبيا  لتدعيم حاملة المروحيات "يو إس إس كيرسارج" البرمائية التى تحمل أسطولا من  المروحيات ونحو 2000 من رجال المارينز، وسفينة الإنزال "بونس" والمدمرة  بارى وحاملة المدرعات وناقلات الجنود "اندرايد"، والتى عبرت القناة إلى  سواحل ليبيا فى وقت لاحق.
> 
> يذكر أن حاملة الطائرات الأمريكية "يو إس إس إنتربرايز" تعد أطول سفينة  حربية فى العالم ويبلغ طولها 324 متراً، ولها القدرة على حمل 94 ألفا و781  طنا، وهى واحدة من أكبر حاملات الطائرات المقاتلة فى العالم بعد الحاملات  العشر من طراز نيميتز التى تعمل بالبحرية الأمريكية</b>

----------


## اليمامة

> انا مقلتش انى مش مبسوط من الى حصل بس فنفس الوقت مش مبسوط من الى بيحصل 
>  الهمجيه والاهمال والتخلف والسربعه والناس الى ليها مصالح فى الى بيحصل تفتكرى يعنى الناس بتوع الاحزاب الى كل واحد بكلمه وبيتكلم بلغه شباب الثوره والشهداء الى بقت كل ماحد يتكلم يقلك شهداء الثوره علشان يثير الحماسه ويلبس فعلا قناع الوطنيه الى مش عارف ينسبه لنفسه او حتى لحزبه وبيعلقه ديما على الشهداء تفتكرى ده لو مثلا ملقناش ناكل هو هيموت من الجوع يابنتى الناس دى اصلا معاها كتير وزى المفروض مابندور على الفساد الناس دى بردو يدور وراهم بتوع الاحزاب وغيرهم ده الى انا عايزه منبقاش مسحوبين وخلاص ومنبقاش كلنا عايشين فى سيناريو مرسوم لينا اشمعنى قلنا لازم نصبر مع رئيس الوزراء الحديد وملقناش نصبر مع احمد شفيق اشمعنا شوفنا دلوقتى الحاله الاقتصاديه ومشفنهاش من يوم 25 بعد على الاقل تحقيق المطالب وتعهد الجيش صدقينى احنا بيتلعب بينا كلنا موضوع الشرطه لغايه دلوقتى مش مفهوم فعلا ومتعرفيش ليه قليلى بقى المفروض انبسط على ايه انبسط علشان الامان الى بقينا مفتقدينه ؟ ولا انبسط علشان خاطر الانتاج لى متوفر ولا انبسط ان كل حته بقى فيها مظاهرات ده حتى بتوع الثانويه العامه تظاهرو علشان خاطر يشيلو حاجات من المنهج 
>  خلاصه الكلام الثوره جميله وعملت كتير بس كل يوم هنفضل نضيعه وزى ماقلت قبل كده لازم فى ايدنا احنا زمام الامور مش نلاقى واحد يقول نطلع مظاهره مليونيه الاقى الشعب طالع لكن لازم نقول لا كله يتزم شغله يشتغل ينتج علشان خاطر نعرف طريقنا فين وايه احنا مع ده كله دلوقتى بنعمل تربه للسرقه تانى بحجه اقتصاد كان منهار ياستى الناس تعتصم بس تشتغل انتاج المصنع بدل مكان بيطلع 100% خلوه 100% وميطلعش بره المصنع لازم كل حاجه تمشى ده غصب عننا لاننا فعلا بنقع مش هنقعد نقول ثوره عملت بلاش زكريات الماضى لانها فعلا دليل على الضعف وقله الحيله ديما نقول حضاره 7000 سنه وناسين ان كل الى حوالينا بيتقدمو دلوقتى تقولى اليبان رائده فى شى الولايات المتحده رائده فى صناعه كذا الاتاحد الاوربى رائد فى صناعه كذا وكذا لكن احنا كل الى بنقوله احنا حاربنا وعبرنا 73 احنا احفاد الفارعنه منذ 7000 سنه لكن احنا ايه دلوقتى او مستقبلنا ايه كلها حاجات مش على ارض الواقع او فى النيه يعنى نقول احنا صلحنا وهنصلح وهنعمل كلمه ها دى متنفعش من اللزم ان يكون فيه المثابره والمثابره على عكس الصبر مينفعش اصبر وانا مبشتغلش لكن اثبر وانا بشتغل دى هى المثابرة انا بقول ان ربنا يصلح الحال لينا ويولى امورنا من يصلح لده 
> زى امبارح قريت مقال انهم مش موافقين على قانون بتاع ان الريس المصرى لازم زوجته تبقى مصريه ومش معاها جنسيه تانيه وتشوفى الردود يقلك اصل كده احمد زويل يبقى بره الترشيح وده غلط 
> انا مش فاهم ليه مع ان احنا بندور على مصلحه بلد مش مصلحه شخص 
> احمد زويل بره وايه المشكله يعنى لما يبقى بره لو كل حاجه هختلف فيها نعمل مظاهره يبقى فعلا هنبقى زى العراق او النسخه المعدله من سيناريو العراق لاننا حتى لما بنشوف الصرالح بتاعنا بنهدمه الاول وبعدين نبنيه على الرغم ان اوقات كتير الهدم بيكلف اكتر بكتير من البناء ومش كل من له مطلب دلوقتى يطلع واخدلى شويه ناس ويقعدو فى ميدان التحرير ويوقف حياه الناس ( الناس بتوع الاحزاب والى ناسبين نفسهم لشباب 25 يناير مش هيموتو من الجوع ) لكن فيه ناس كتير قوى قوت يومها يوم بيوم وناس اكتر واكتر مش عارفين يصرفو مرتباتهم 
> الى بيدور حاولينا كمان مش مطمأن ان كان على ناحيه ليبيا قرار بتاع ضرب ليبيا من الامم المتحده مثلا لسه تحت قيد التنفيذ ولسه مش عارفين مداه ايه بعد موافقه الاتحاد الاوربى متمثلا فى فرنسا وايطاليا وانجلترا ومنتظرين قرار الامم المتحده وانا نظرتى الفقيره خالص للموق ممكن اقول امريكا مستنيه مثلا المصرين ال ىفى ليبيا يخرجو علشان العلاقات الدبلوماسيه اول مايخرجو مثلا هيضربو ليبيا لان التحركات العسكريه فعلا بدات متمثله فى حاملة الطائرات النووية  الأمريكية يو إس إس إنتربرايزالتى يرافقها الطراد القاذف للصواريخ لايتى جولف وسفينة التموين اركتيك ومتوقع عبورها فى قناه السويس مش عايزن فعلا نغرق نفسنا لازم فعلا زمام الامور ميفلتش فى ايدنا لان كل الى بيتكلم دلوقتى وبيقول لان احنا احسن واحنا مش عارف ايه ودلوقتى احسن هيجى فى الاخر يقلك ربنا يستر و ووقتها مش هنعرف نصلح هنبقى قدام امر واقع وبجد ولو اى مخلوق قال اصلحلكو هنقول ماشى ويمكن ندفعله كمان المهم ينقذنا باى طريقه وباى اسلوب وباى كيفيه ممكنه ومتاحه بعد ماكنا بنتامر على فلان وعلان ويمشى ويتحاسب ونقتله ونعدمه ونجلده والكلام الكتير الى بيحصل دلوقتى ده 
> 
> *ده نص المقال اهو والمصدر اليوم السابع*


استوقفتنى كلمة " سيناريو مرسوم "..تفتكر ؟
أنا موش مستبعدة حاجة
بس مستغربة يكون مرسوم بمنتهى الحرفية والتلقائية والصدفة دى يا زيزو ؟!
دى كل حاجة كأنها بتحصل فى وقتها..
وياترى السيناريو دا فى الصالح واللا فى الطالح ؟
مع؟ واللا ضد ؟
رايح فين..
طيب يا زيزو..
صدقنى ..أنا موش فرحانة بشكل مبالغ..
بل بالعكس الفرحة مختلطة..أو حتى خايفة..
بس فى النهاية مؤمنة بمكر الله وقضاءه..
بس

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> استوقفتنى كلمة " سيناريو مرسوم "..تفتكر ؟
> أنا موش مستبعدة حاجة
> بس مستغربة يكون مرسوم بمنتهى الحرفية والتلقائية والصدفة دى يا زيزو ؟!
> دى كل حاجة كأنها بتحصل فى وقتها..
> وياترى السيناريو دا فى الصالح واللا فى الطالح ؟
> مع؟ واللا ضد ؟
> رايح فين..
> طيب يا زيزو..
> صدقنى ..أنا موش فرحانة بشكل مبالغ..
> ...


والله ياندى انا حاسس ان فيه ناس بتستغل الشعب والشباب لصالحهم ومش هقلك مرسوم بالحرفيه بس فنفس الوقت هو فرض العشوائيه المطلقه لدرجه ان محدش يبقى فاهم حاجه والى عايزين يعملوه يعملوه بقى 
هل انتى مقتنعه انك ممكن ترضى الناس كلها ؟ ده استحاله وانا قلت اقبل كده احنا شعب نجتمع كلنا على روح الوطنيه ومافيش حد فينا معندوش جواه روح الوطنيه علشان كده لما بيحصل ازمه بنجتمع كلنا على الرغم مننا ممكن نبقى مشطايقين بعض 
لكن اننا نوصل للعشوائيه والتوهان الى عايشين فيه ده دى هى المشكله هاتيلى واحد فى مصر يرسملك نهايه للوضع الى احنا فيه ده دلوقتى واتحدى لو لقيتى حد فاهم حاجه السيناريو فعلا طول ماهو مفتوح كده ده الى بيتعب مطالبه الناس بجداول زمنيه شى فعلا لازم بس للاسف هما مش عارفين ومحدش هيعرف بردو بنمشى خطوه خطوه وبطى شديد وده انا ممكن اقبله فى نظير ان تبقى العجله ماشيه ببطى او بسرعه ده شى ميهمنيش اكتر مايكون انها ماشيه وخلاص اسلوب الضغط مش بيجيب ناتيجه  والا بقى كنا عرفنا نضغط بيجيب نتايج دلوقتى بس اضغطى على البورصه تعدل الاقتصاد او ابقى اضغطى على الناس تشتغل اكتر من طاقتها او ابقى اضغطى على ظابط شرطه علشان يقف يحميكى 
بس فعلا انا حاسس اننا عامل حفزى لمؤمره بتحصل او فى تطبيق سيناريو ده شعوى والله اعلم بس فعلا فرض نظريه العشوائيه دى مشكله كبيره يا ندى
على اد الفرح بالثوره والى حصل على اد القلق من بكره وحالنا وساعتها مش هنرمى اللوم غير على بعض وخلاص 
ومينفعش اقعد واقول زودو اجرى لكن ينفع اشتغل واطلع نص الانتاج واطالب بزياده الاجر لكن مبادا ياطخه ياكسر مخه نقول حته منه ولا كله احنا لا بنقول كله وكامل ومش ناقص فتفوته كمان ونعترض على الى يقول غير كده ويبقى عدو لينا كمان 
وكل واحد بيمسك تلاقيه الملاك البرى الى كانه من الشعب منه واليه انا عايز اعرف شى الناس الى خرجت تايد رئيس الوزراء الجديد ايدته على ايه بالظبط ؟ هو لسه عمل حاجه ولا علشان راح قالهم انا منكم واليكم 
على فكره انا مش مع ولا ضد انا مع الى يصلح الحال ويمشى عجله التنميه يعنى مثلا وزير الماليه رضوان انا بحترمه قوى قوى واتمنى انه يبقى فى الواره الجديده دى تانى او الاحسن منه  ونفس الاسلوب مع اى حد 
بس نظريه المؤؤامره دى الى فعلا بتقلقنى مش اكتر 
معلش انا كولت عليكى بس فضفضه كده على السريع بالى جوايا واهو تفكير بصوت عالى

----------


## حمادو

> ومينفعش اقعد واقول زودو اجرى 
> معلش انا كولت عليكى بس فضفضه كده على السريع بالى جوايا واهو تفكير بصوت عالى


هههههههههههههههههههه

كولت عليها ازاي مش فاهم؟ 

ومين زودو اجري دا؟
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حمادو

فيما يخص الإقتصاد لا أظن أن الإقتصاد المصرى قادر على مواجهة الظروف الحالية بالوضع الحالى من إعتصامات مستمرة وتوقف حركة الإنتاج والمواصلات ونقل المواد الخام لتصنيعها. أصلا لا يسطتيع أي إقتصاد على مستوى العالم تحمل تلك الضربة الموجعة ولا يستطيع المخزون أن يكفى إحتياجات المواطنين, والخوف أن تمر مصر بأزمة مالية تعصف بالجنية المصرى وتؤثر على قيمته الشرائية كما حدث فى العراق أو فى المانيا حتى وصل سعر رغيف الخبز فى المانيا فى فترة ما بعد الحرب العالمية لأكثر من مليون مارك!
إذا إستمر هذا الجمود وهذا الإعتصام الغير منظم فسوف تهرب رؤوس الأموال خارج مصر, ولن تستطيع مقومات مصر السياحية الصمود أمام المنافسة القوية سواء من تونس أو المغرب, وسوف تتراجع السياحة فى مصر على حساب زيادة عدد السائحين لدول المغرب وتونس.

المطلوب ... إن كنا فعلا نريد الخروج من تلك الأزمة الإقتصادية ... أن يرجع كل شخص لموقع عمله لتسير عجلة الإنتاج مرة أخرى.

أما فيما يخص بحياكة المؤامرت وما إلى خلافه, على فرض أنه بالفعل تحاك مؤامرة ضد مصر فى ظل ظروف الثورة ... وهو أمر طبيعي ... فماذا يجب علينا نحن الشعب عمله؟ هل نكتفى بالصراخ بأنه هناك مؤامرة تحاك ضدنا؟ أم نواجهها بهدوء وروية وتعقل؟

أترك الإجابة للجميع









ومعذرة إنى كولت عليكم بس ما اقدرش ازودو اجرى طالما الموضوع كله كابلات لنى

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ههههههههههههه

والله يا احمد انا زيك بس بيتهيألى ان الطاء قلبت كاف  صباع محول بعيد عنك
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كولت عليها ازاي مش فاهم؟ 
> 
> ومين زودو اجري دا؟
> هههههههههههههههههههه


هههههه يابنى ايه الفضايح الى انت بتكتبها دى استنى اكتبلك الترجمه  :: 
كولت = قولت
زودو اجرى = يزيد الاجر بتاعى  :: 
مش زودو يعنى املاه واجرى  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> ماحنا بنتنهب بقالنا 30 سنه - ولازم نتظاهر علشان تحقيق المطالب ومطالب الشركات تتحقق  - والداخليه مش كويسه وخليهم فى بيوتهم ونعمل لجان نحمى نفسنا بيها 
> بجد ربنا بيستر على الى جاى  لان كمان مخزون مصر من القمح هيكفى مصر لمده شهرين على الاكير فعلا كلمه حق قالها احمد شفيق 
> فيه فرق مابين اسقاط النظام واسقاط دولة واحنا دلوقتى الى بيحصل من بعد ي25 يناير هى فعلا سياسه اسقاط دوله بغباء وتخلف وللاسف فيه ناس كتير ليها مصالح فى كده وحاولت وقلت مليون مره المفروض يبقى فى ايدنا زمام الامور كشباب نساعد الداخليه على انها تنزل لان الجيش مش دايم فى الشوارع وبرضو مصرين جهاز امن الدوله على فكره عمره ماهيتفك لانه ليه سياده مستقله بذاتها على ارض مصر وحتى بعد* الاحداص* الى حصلت متغيرش اى شى فى مبنى امن الدوله او سياسته او نظامه للاسف عامل زى الى بيقول انا عايز كل شى دلوقتى كان معانا العصايه السحريه احمد شفيق مشى اهو دلوقتى لما نشوف الجديد هيعمل ايه انا اسمع عنه انه مشهود ليه بالاحترام والثقه ربنا يولى من يصلح والمفروض نتهد بقى نخلى الناس تشتغل 
> ده ربنا خلق الدنيا فى 6 ايام مع انه كان يقدر يقول كن فيكون وتقوم الدنيا بالى فيها بس لازم نسيب وقت وفرصه ونشوف مصالحنا وشغلنا والناس تنسى نفسها شويه سياسه ومبدا ماحنا بنتسرق 30 سنه مافيهاش مشكله لما يبقو 31 سنه بس نضمن الاصلاح او على الاقل تبقى العجله الاقتصاديه ماشيه البورصه انهارت تماما وناس كتير مش عارفه تصرف مرتباتها 
> فى الاخر هنقول ياريت



*
ازاي يااستاذ انت تكتب احداث بالصاد ..ومش بالسين 
متكتبش ياحسين اصرت ..هي الحت بقي 
*
 :xmas 3: 
*
عجبتني مشاركتك يازيزو .. جدا.. وهي بتعبر فعلا عن راي ناس كتير رايهم من رايك تماما 
ومتفقين تماما علي ان اقتصاد البلد بيمر ازمه خانقه ..كلنا خايفين من تفاقمها ازيد من اللازم 
بس عايز اقلك بخصوص مداخلتك حاجه كده معينه  
لان المداخله ثريه وخايف اطول ازيد من اللازم وهي خاصه بالشرطه  : 

يازيزو .. هو حد منع الشرطه انها ترجع مكانها 
حد مثلا من المتظاهرين او غيرهم ..قالو لانريد شرطه مثلا .. 
طبعا لا ..وطبعا الضباط بينزلو الاقسام ..مش بينزلو الشارع 
حتي عساكر المرور مش بتنزل الشارع ..
طب ليه ان شاء الله 
ايه المغزي انهم مش عايزين ينزلو الي الان ..
سؤال لم يجب عليه شفيق ..ولا محمود وجدي ..ويبدو انه سؤال من خارج المنهج ..
سالو شفيق ..قال مساله وقت ..وسالو وجدي قال ..لالا لا .. كله في مكانه 
يبدو انه كان بيتكلم عن شرطه دبي مثلا ..
اختفائهم ده مخطط علي فكره ..ومدروس ..وله جدول زمني 
هل المقصود مثلا ..انهاك الجيش حتي ينقلب علي الثوره بعد ان يطفح الكيل به ؟؟ 
ولا المقصود ..اذلال الشعب المصري بانه نجحت ثورته واختفل بالنصر كل الفئات في الشعب 
الا فئه واحده ...هي ضباط الشرطه .. ..؟؟
لماذا لاينزلو الي الشارع لممارسه عملهم ..
تلك الطريقه تثبت بانم احتفائهم اول مره كان مخطط ومدروس ..وهذه المره ايضا نفس الطريقه 
انهم والله خانو البلد بهذه الطريقه مرتين 
مره اثناء الثوره ..ومره بعد الثوره 
طبعا مش عايز اقلك البلطجيه اللي متسابين هنا وهنا بيعملو ايه في الناس 
اكيد قريت خبر اقتحام البلطجيه لمدرسه ابتدائي في القاهره 
دول مش رايحين مدرسه ابتدائي لسبب مجهول ..
السبب انها عقاب ترويع للناس في فلذات اكبادها ..
نظرا لان الساده البلطجيه مش هيدخلو ياكلو ساندوتشات الاطفال 
لا ..ده دخول مقصود به الترويع ..وكل هذا يحدث في ظل غياب الشرطه 
طبعا مش احداث التحرير يازيزو ..هي السبب في العلاقه السيئه بين الشرطه والشعب 
ده تحليل مش مكتمل ..ابدا 
العلاقه وحشه جدا وسيئه من سنييييييييين طويله ..
وان الاوان للشرطه ان تدفع مما عليها تجاه الوطن 
لان ميراث الشرطه ميراث سيء لدي الشعب ..بل واكثر من السيء 
امن الدوله كان مهمته اذلال الناس ..وقمعهم ..وسحلهو وسجنهم وتضييع مستقبلهم 
تقريبا مفيش حد بيتوظف زلا بيسافر ولا حتي بيتزوج ..الا بتصريح من الامن ..
وانت عارف ممكن يكون تسبب في اذي الكثيرين ازاي 
ناهيك طبعا عن احداث استشهاد حالد سعيد ..شهيد تلبانه ..الصعيد ..الهرم ..
وغيرهم كثرين ..جدا جدا 
فالميراث قديم ..وثقيل ..ومرير 
وجائت احداث الثوره ليطفح الكيل بالناس من ممارسات الشرطه القمعيه والمؤذيه 
طبعا سيادتهم موتو 350 واحد ... وجرحو الالاف ..وفقد الالاف .. 

هل تم حساب ..هل يوجد احد للان مسؤل ..هل يوجد محاسبه قائمه او منتظره .. 
طبعا لا .. 
ومع ذلك يسالون الشعب فتح صفحه جديده مع الشرطه 
كيف اقنع اهل الشهداء بمسامحه من قتلو شهيدهم ..!! كيف اقنع من فقد عينه او قدمه بمسامحه من افقده عينه وقدمه !!

هل هذا معقول يازيزو .. 

طيب الشعب موافق بس يطهر نفسه من الفاسدين بقي ..
يخرج للناس الجنود اللي قتلو المتظاهرين ..عشان لما نشوف ضابط او عسكري في الشارع 
ناخده بالاحضان ..ونقول ده كان محترم ومضربناش بالرصاص الحي .. 
اما وضع اقتصاد البلد المنهار فاسال اول من تساال ..الشرطه 
لايقوم اقتصاد بدون امن ..ابدا 
الامن اولا ..وبعدها سيقوم الاقتصاد 
اي ان الكره الان في ملعب ..الشرطه واكرر ثانيه 

قد ان الاوان للشرطه ان ترد ماعليها للوطن ..والا لن تحترم في نظر الشعب وللابد 
اذا كان عدم الاحترام الان جزئيا ...فبعد ذلك سيكون ابدا ..
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> أكدت المستشارة تهاني الجبالي نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا إنه ليس هناك ضرورة لإجراء انتخابات مجلسي الشعب والشورى وإجراء التعديلات الدستورية وصياغة مستقبل البلاد بهذه العجالة لمجرد إنه لابد أن يقسم الرئيس القادم اليمين الدستوري أمام المجلس.
> 
> وأضافت أنه يكفى أن يقوم الرئيس القادم بقسم اليمين الدستوري أمام الشعب المصري بميدان التحرير، جاء ذلك خلال الندوة التي عقدها المجلس المصري للشئون الخارجية لمناقشة التعديلات الدستورية.


عظمة على عظمة يا ست ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شباب الـــ GUC عاوزين يعرفوا فلوسهم بتروح فين .. و إحنا معاهم  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> ازاي يااستاذ انت تكتب احداث بالصاد ..ومش بالسين 
> متكتبش ياحسين اصرت ..هي الحت بقي 
> *
> 
> *
> عجبتني مشاركتك يازيزو .. جدا.. وهي بتعبر فعلا عن راي ناس كتير رايهم من رايك تماما 
> ومتفقين تماما علي ان اقتصاد البلد بيمر ازمه خانقه ..كلنا خايفين من تفاقمها ازيد من اللازم 
> بس عايز اقلك بخصوص مداخلتك حاجه كده معينه  
> ...


وبعدين بقى يا محمد..
 البرونانسييشن بتاع زيزو مختلف عن بتاعنا..الراجل قال قبل كدا سيبونى وعربيتى .." لغته العربية يعنى.."
وإنه بيتكلم لغات كويس وأنا شاهدة..فيما عدا العربى..
بلاش تحرجوه بقى..وخليه على الطبيعة..ومالها أحداث بالصاد يعنى..ماهى كانت من كام سنة بالسين..من قبل الثورة..
استلم بقى علشان تبقى تعرف تدافع عن الشرطة كويس .. :: 
دا لازمن وحتما ولابدن ان الشرطة تنزل من الصبح يا زيزو ..أنا زورى اتنبح وأنا بقولك نزلهم بقى وكفاية عتاب..هههههههههه..بلاش نعاتبهم..
وفعلا مسألة توقفهم دى غريبة جدا
ومعناها زى مانتا قولت " شوفوا بقى هاتعرفوا تعيشوا ازاى من غيرنا.."..
ومالها بقى اللجان الشعبية يا سى زيزو..على الأقل فيها رز بلبن.. :: 
وماتخافش فى أقرب فرصة هاتستلم المتأخر..إذا كان دا اللى مزعلك يعنى..ورنجا كمان ياعم ولا تشيل هم..
بس فعلا مؤلم جدا يا محمد اقتحام المدرسة الابتدائية دى
أنا موش عارفة ممكن أعمل ايه لولقيت بلطجية احتلوا المدرسة فجأة ودخلوا عليا الكلاس..!!!
أفضل شىء انى أقول للبنات " ستاند آب.."..هههههههه..يمكن يتكسفوا على دمهم..
كمان سمعت عن حادثة بشعة عن البلطجية فى منطقة القللى قريب من نفق شبرا..موتوا وجرحوا ناس..وبيحاولوا يرجعوا أيام " بلطجية المنطقة "..يعنى يسيطروا على المنطقة ويفرضوا اتاوات..حاجة بجد تجنن..تحس انهم مأجورين لإشاعة الفوضى وخدوا فى الرجلين أصحاب المهنة الأصليين..هههههه..طب نفرق احنا ازاى دلوقتى..
بس برغم كل دا برضو متفائلة بالعند فيك يا زيزو..
وحاسة ان حالة المصريين أحسن..والبلد هاتبقى كويسة..
وماتطولش معايا بقى أحسن ما أقول اسمك الحقيقى ايه.. :: 
مساء الخير
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> عظمة على عظمة يا ست


 ::   :: 
ماتخلينيش بقى أسترسل علشان سيدات المنتدى مايحدوفونيش بالطوب...

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> 





> * ازاي يااستاذ انت تكتب احداث بالصاد ..ومش بالسين* 
> * متكتبش ياحسين اصرت ..هي الحت بقي* 
> 
>  
> 
> * عجبتني مشاركتك يازيزو .. جدا.. وهي بتعبر فعلا عن راي ناس كتير رايهم من رايك تماما* 
> * ومتفقين تماما علي ان اقتصاد البلد بيمر ازمه خانقه ..كلنا خايفين من تفاقمها ازيد من اللازم* 
> * بس عايز اقلك بخصوص مداخلتك حاجه كده معينه * 
> * لان المداخله ثريه وخايف اطول ازيد من اللازم وهي خاصه بالشرطه  :* 
> ...



معلش على السين والص بقى يا محمد بلاش فضايح  :: 

بص انا هرد عليك فعلا بس بدايه الكلام علشان تبقى فاهمنى 
اتمنى انى اقوم الصبح الاقى كل الشرطه الى فى البلد مش موجوده وفيه ناس جديده لابسينن لبسهم ومتواجدين ) 
على فكره انا عمرى مادفعت عن الشرطه ويعلم الى قريب منى يعنى انى لو شوفتهم بيترمو من فوق الهرم الاكبر او من فوق برج القاهره مش هزعل ولا اضايق ولا حتى هقلهم حرام لان فعلا الفئه الى بنتعامل معاها مش محترمه او على الاقل شوفنا وانا شوفت منها كتير دى نقطه 
انا كمان مادفعتش عن الشرطه بس وجودهم مهم وانا مقلتش ينزلو ويبقى مش محترمين لانى انا ولا انت ولا غيرنا هيقبل باهانه ولا يدفع رشوه لحد فيهم وده المفروض يعنى والى فعلا مننا او من الشعب يعمل كده يستحق ينضرب بالجزمه 
كلامى كله على الحاجات الى شوفتها هى ناتج عن غل الشب من الشرطه ده مافيهوش كلام بس فنفس الوقت المفروض نبقى محترمين فى التصرف يا محمد مينفعش مثلا زى ماحصل فى منطقه انهم لبسو امين شرطه مثلا قميص نوم ومشوه فى الشارع مثلا او تهجم عليهم مثلا بالسب فى الشارع علشان طالبو بشى صح زى ماحصل على مطلع كوبرى اكتوبر وده انا شوفته بعينى السواق مرمط الى خلفوهم  ::  
موضوع نزولهم او عدم نزولهم انا هضربلك مثال هنفترض يا محمد انك معلم الحته عندنا بقالك 20 سنه وانا صبى من صبيانك  ::  وجيت فى يوم رحت قايم ضاربك واهنتك مثلا وقليت منك قدام الحته كلها هل هتيجى فى يوم تقعد فيها مثلا ؟ او حتى هتنزل بقى تفتح التكيه بتاعك وتقعد فيها ؟ ده الى بحسه فى الشرطه يعينى مكسروين مهيضين الجناح مكسور عينهم  :: 
فهمت بقى المفروض بس نقبل بتواجدهم مينفعش اننا كل مانشوف ظابط نشتمه ونقول مش بينزل ليه  ::  

انا على فكره كلامى كله عن حال الاقتصاد فعلا يامحمد والمظاهرات الى مالهاش لازمه دلوقتى بتاعه الشركات والمصالح وغيرها من القطاعات والبورصه الى مقفوله وممكن تراجع مشاركاتى فى الموضوع كله وتشوف انا فعلا قاصد ايه 
الشرطه نزولهم بالنسبالى مهم بس فنفس الوقت انا بدعو اننا نتغير مش بقول نبوسهم ولا نحترمهم يا اخى اعتبره زى عامود النور  ::  
الشرطه نزلت فى الاقسام وكده وانا شوفت بعينى يعنى تواجدهم بس حتى الى فى الشارع منهم واقف فى حمايه الجيش  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بيحاولوا يرجعوا أيام " بلطجية المنطقة "..يعنى يسيطروا على المنطقة ويفرضوا اتاوات..حاجة بجد تجنن..


_بجد ؟؟_
_ونرجع بقى لسليمان الناجي اسم الله عليه اسم الله عليه .. فتوة وقوة اسم الله عليه اسم الله عليه وكده ؟_
_ويك ويك .. ويك وييييييييييك_  :xmas 15:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> وبعدين بقى يا محمد..
>  البرونانسييشن بتاع زيزو مختلف عن بتاعنا..الراجل قال قبل كدا سيبونى وعربيتى .." لغته العربية يعنى.."
> وإنه بيتكلم لغات كويس وأنا شاهدة..فيما عدا العربى..
> بلاش تحرجوه بقى..وخليه على الطبيعة..ومالها أحداث بالصاد يعنى..ماهى كانت من كام سنة بالسين..من قبل الثورة..
> استلم بقى علشان تبقى تعرف تدافع عن الشرطة كويس ..
> دا لازمن وحتما ولابدن ان الشرطة تنزل من الصبح يا زيزو ..أنا زورى اتنبح وأنا بقولك نزلهم بقى وكفاية عتاب..هههههههههه..بلاش نعاتبهم..
> وفعلا مسألة توقفهم دى غريبة جدا
> ومعناها زى مانتا قولت " شوفوا بقى هاتعرفوا تعيشوا ازاى من غيرنا.."..
> ومالها بقى اللجان الشعبية يا سى زيزو..على الأقل فيها رز بلبن..
> ...


لما تلاقى البلطجيه دخلو عليكى الفصل هتقولى للبنات استاند اب  :: 
ايوه لازم نحترمهم هههههه 

موضوع التفائل والتشائم  انا والله مش موضوع متشائم او متفائل العمليه كلها حاجات فى ايدك وعلى اساسها بتقدرى تستنتجى مجرد استنتاج يعنى 
بمعنى مينفعش اكون موقف قطاعات الدوله واقول الى جاى احسن 
والله انا عارف ان الى جاى هيبقى احسن وده انا فعلا مقتنع بيه بس فعلا محتاجين مثابره على الى بنعمله نبتدى فعلا فى اعمار مصر ميبقاش وجودنا فى البلد اعتراض وبس 
الى فى ايده شى يعمله فعلا يقوم بيه كله فى مجاله لو مثلا ناس مرتبها قليل يصبرو زى ماصبرو قبل كده متبقاش المصلحه الشخصيه فوق مصلحه المجتمع ده المفروض يعنى او الى انا بامل فيه او بيه  ::  ماعرفش انهى صح بس اقصد الى انا بتمناه يعنى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> _بجد ؟؟_
> _ونرجع بقى لسليمان الناجي اسم الله عليه اسم الله عليه .. فتوة وقوة اسم الله عليه اسم الله عليه وكده ؟_
> _ويك ويك .. ويك وييييييييييك_


ههههههههه
وبتعيشينا الدور كمان
صحيح مصريين..بيحبوا يوجبوا..
المهم نهاية الفيلم كانت إيه
دا المهم..
مساء البلطجة..
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> لما تلاقى البلطجيه دخلو عليكى الفصل هتقولى للبنات استاند اب 
> ايوه لازم نحترمهم هههههه 
> 
> موضوع التفائل والتشائم  انا والله مش موضوع متشائم او متفائل العمليه كلها حاجات فى ايدك وعلى اساسها بتقدرى تستنتجى مجرد استنتاج يعنى 
> بمعنى مينفعش اكون موقف قطاعات الدوله واقول الى جاى احسن 
> والله انا عارف ان الى جاى هيبقى احسن وده انا فعلا مقتنع بيه بس فعلا محتاجين مثابره على الى بنعمله نبتدى فعلا فى اعمار مصر ميبقاش وجودنا فى البلد اعتراض وبس 
> الى فى ايده شى يعمله فعلا يقوم بيه كله فى مجاله لو مثلا ناس مرتبها قليل يصبرو زى ماصبرو قبل كده متبقاش المصلحه الشخصيه فوق مصلحه المجتمع ده المفروض يعنى او الى انا بامل فيه او بيه  ماعرفش انهى صح بس اقصد الى انا بتمناه يعنى


على فكرة احنا بجد موش مختلفين..كلنا على بعضنا بنتكلم فى نفس الفكرة..
انا كل اللى هايجرالى من وراكم..انه هيجيلى تخلف عقلى..وأنا أوشكت خلاص..
طيب..عامة ينى ..هى " اللى بأمل فيه.."
متبقاش حساس بقى..
ارجع لطبيعتك
ولخبط الدنيا
ولا يهمك
أنت لها
ونحن نفهم
هههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> لما تلاقى البلطجيه دخلو عليكى الفصل هتقولى للبنات استاند اب 
> ايوه لازم نحترمهم هههههه 
> 
> موضوع التفائل والتشائم  انا والله مش موضوع متشائم او متفائل العمليه كلها حاجات فى ايدك وعلى اساسها بتقدرى تستنتجى مجرد استنتاج يعنى 
> بمعنى مينفعش اكون موقف قطاعات الدوله واقول الى جاى احسن 
> والله انا عارف ان الى جاى هيبقى احسن وده انا فعلا مقتنع بيه بس فعلا محتاجين مثابره على الى بنعمله نبتدى فعلا فى اعمار مصر ميبقاش وجودنا فى البلد اعتراض وبس 
> الى فى ايده شى يعمله فعلا يقوم بيه كله فى مجاله لو مثلا ناس مرتبها قليل يصبرو زى ماصبرو قبل كده متبقاش المصلحه الشخصيه فوق مصلحه المجتمع ده المفروض يعنى او الى انا بامل فيه او بيه  ماعرفش انهى صح بس اقصد الى انا بتمناه يعنى


على فكرة احنا بجد موش مختلفين..كلنا على بعضنا بنتكلم فى نفس الفكرة..
انا كل اللى هايجرالى من وراكم..انه هيجيلى تخلف عقلى..وأنا أوشكت خلاص..
طيب..عامة يعنى ..هى " اللى بأمل فيه.."
متبقاش حساس بقى..
ارجع لطبيعتك
ولخبط الدنيا
ولا يهمك
أنت لها
ونحن نفهم
هههههههههههه

----------


## طائر الشرق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة
					

على فكرة احنا بجد موش مختلفين..كلنا على بعضنا بنتكلم فى نفس الفكرة..
انا كل اللى هايجرالى من وراكم..انه هيجيلى تخلف عقلى..وأنا أوشكت خلاص..
طيب..عامة ينى ..هى " اللى بأمل فيه.."
متبقاش حساس بقى..
ارجع لطبيعتك
ولخبط الدنيا
ولا يهمك
أنت لها
ونحن نفهم
هههههههههههه


على فكرة من ساعة الخمس ايام اللى كنا بنسهر فيهم  والناس حوالينا ماسكين السنج والسواطير  وانا ماسك ماسورة مية واان والله حاسس انى عينى احولت**

تفتكرى ليها حل ولا 






























اربطها باستك***

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> على فكرة احنا بجد موش مختلفين..كلنا على بعضنا بنتكلم فى نفس الفكرة..
> انا كل اللى هايجرالى من وراكم..انه هيجيلى تخلف عقلى..وأنا أوشكت خلاص..
> طيب..عامة ينى ..هى " اللى بأمل فيه.."
> متبقاش حساس بقى..
> ارجع لطبيعتك
> ولخبط الدنيا
> ولا يهمك
> أنت لها
> ونحن نفهم
> هههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه معش ولا كان ياندى الى يجبلك تخلف عقلى وبمناسبه فيلم الحرافيش انا هاجى واجيب نبوتى ونعسكر تحت بيتكو كلنا ادام بقى فيها رز بلبن والله كانت ايام حلوه كانت كل العمارات بيعملونا شاى وسندوتشات لدرجه ان كان الناس من الشوارع التانيه لما يجى نقلهم استنو العشا نازل دلوقتى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> على فكرة من ساعة الخمس ايام اللى كنا بنسهر فيهم  والناس حوالينا ماسكين السنج والسواطير  وانا ماسك ماسورة مية واان والله حاسس انى عينى احولت**
> 
> تفتكرى ليها حل ولا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أرجوك يا هيثم أرجوك..ماتستفزش الإبداع اللى جوايا ومخيلتى الرأسمالية..
أنا رأيى تغير الماسورة نفسها..وتخليها مسدس ماية .. :: 
أنا شخصيا معايا ازازة البرفيوم فى الشنطة..غيرتها بدل الفليت علشان تبقى ريحتها لطيفة فى مناخيرهم وتوجع عينيهم بأدب..من باب التغيير يعنى حتى لا أفقد حاسة الشم..
اتوكل على الله وارمى الماسورة
وهات رمان بلى.. ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

طيب بمناسبه البلطجيه .. 
اسمحولي ابلطج عليكم ...قصدي اسالكم سؤال استنكاري يعني من وجهه نظري 
وقد يكون حقيقي من وجهه نظر اخرين .. 

من يصنع البلطجي ؟؟ 

اليس من يصنع البلطجي هو قسم الشرطه 
هذا هو مارايته بعيني في العهد السابق 
ان من يصنع البلطجي وينميه ويكبره ويحميه هو امين الشرطه وضابط القسم 
لانهم بعد شويه بيحتاجوهم في خناقات ..يحتاجوهم مثلا في تخويف احد المطلوبين امنيا خاصه من المعتقلين السياسين 
بيحتاجوهم بعد شويه في الانتخابات ..واظن فيلم خالتي فرنسا لما شفنا الضابط بياجر مني زكي وعبله كامل في احداث سلب ونهب وترويع داخل اللجان الانتخابيه  كان بيقول حقيقه زي دي
في منطقتنا ..بالتحديد ..يوجد شخص او اثنان ..معروفين بالاسم و الهيئه وسماه وجوههم 
بلطجيه ..ومدمنو مخدرات وخلافه ..وكل يوم والتاني في قسم الشرطه 
ووالله مع حديثي مره مع واحد فيهم ..قاللي بص يامحمد هقولك علي حاجه 
انا ببيع مخدرات وحشيش ..ومحدش هيبلغ عني لان اللي هيبلغ عني هيروح القسم 
والقسم بيقسم معيا 
قلتل له ازاي :: قاللي انا ليا ربع الفلوس ..والضابط اللي هناك له الباقي
ولو مابعتش ..هايحبسني وهيجيب غيري يبيع له .. 
وبعدين قاللي احنا بنعملهم خدمات تانيه يابني كتير 
سالته زي ايه .. 
قاللي ..لو مجرم جديد عليهم هرب منهم ..احنا اللي بنروح نجيبه لهم 
لان عساكرهم بيخافو من المجرمين الجداد ..لانهم مابيعرفوش يتعاملو معاهم ازاي اول مره 

لا تعليق طبعا 

عشان كده ..كانت نسبه الجريمه ووجود المخدرات في ازدياد في مصر كلها سابقا
وجرائم الاغتصاب والتحرش والسرقات ..وو  
ومكناش بنحس باي نوع من الردع العام لجريمه زي دي حتي باحكام المحكمه 
البلطجيه طبعا يزيدون هنا وهناك في اقسام الشرطه المختلفه 
لان اللي المفروض يحمونا ..ويخافو علينا ..قررو انهم يحمو البلطجيه 
وطبعا نسبه البلطجه الي شفناها في المظاهرت تدلل علي انهم ماشاء الله عليهم ..العدد في الليمون 
اكيد في ضباط شرطه كويسين ..حتي لو بنسبه 10 او 20 % 

لكن كلامي اقصد به عموم الشرطه ..وسياستها العامه في ظل وجود المجرم الكبير 
حبيب العادلي ..وزيرا للداخليه

----------


## طائر الشرق

طب ممكن احنا ياللى هنا نعمل حملة او دعوة للناس انها ترجع لاعمالها من تانى وتبطل وقف الاقتصاد بالطريقة دى

او حد حتى يقولى نشرحلهم دا باى طريقة

حكم كل ما اجى اكلم واحد يتنرفز ويشتم واطلع انا فى الاخر ميكانيكى صلانصيه**

----------


## طائر الشرق

> طيب بمناسبه البلطجيه .. 
> اسمحولي ابلطج عليكم ...قصدي اسالكم سؤال استنكاري يعني من وجهه نظري 
> وقد يكون حقيقي من وجهه نظر اخرين .. 
> 
> من يصنع البلطجي ؟؟ 
> 
> اليس من يصنع البلطجي هو قسم الشرطه 
> هذا هو مارايته بعيني في العهد السابق 
> ان من يصنع البلطجي وينميه ويكبره ويحميه هو امين الشرطه وضابط القسم 
> ...


 *محسسنى اهم بيرضعوهم فى القسم


ثانيا انت نسيت  حاجة مهمة جدا يا بيه




















نسيت فيلم جعلونى مجرما
*

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههههههههه معش ولا كان ياندى الى يجبلك تخلف عقلى وبمناسبه فيلم الحرافيش انا هاجى واجيب نبوتى ونعسكر تحت بيتكو كلنا ادام بقى فيها رز بلبن والله كانت ايام حلوه كانت كل العمارات بيعملونا شاى وسندوتشات لدرجه ان كان الناس من الشوارع التانيه لما يجى نقلهم استنو العشا نازل دلوقتى


آه يا زيزو هات العيال وتعالى ..وبجد هاظبطكم تمام..زى ما كنت بمل مع جيرانى اللى بيحرسونا..
أنا ساكنة فى منطقة أصلا حلوة ومفيهاش بلطجية كتير أوى يعنى..نبوت واحد يكفيهم..ههههههه
فيها بس عيال من الفرافير دول بيقفوا على النواصى ويتبادولوا البراشيم والهواتف المحمولة " ومسدات بقى "  :: ..
بس الحقيقة يعنى من ساعة ما العادلى اتمسك والمخدرات اتوقف سوقها..
ماتعرفش ليه يا زيزو ؟ ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> أرجوك يا هيثم أرجوك..ماتستفزش الإبداع اللى جوايا ومخيلتى الرأسمالية..
> أنا رأيى تغير الماسورة نفسها..وتخليها مسدس ماية ..
> أنا شخصيا معايا ازازة البرفيوم فى الشنطة..غيرتها بدل الفليت علشان تبقى ريحتها لطيفة فى مناخيرهم وتوجع عينيهم بأدب..من باب التغيير يعنى حتى لا أفقد حاسة الشم..
> اتوكل على الله وارمى الماسورة
> وهات رمان بلى..


 انا ماكنتش خايف بس من حاجة 















غير ان الماسورة تنقط عليا**

----------


## اليمامة

> طيب بمناسبه البلطجيه .. 
> اسمحولي ابلطج عليكم ...قصدي اسالكم سؤال استنكاري يعني من وجهه نظري 
> وقد يكون حقيقي من وجهه نظر اخرين .. 
> 
> من يصنع البلطجي ؟؟ 
> 
> اليس من يصنع البلطجي هو قسم الشرطه 
> هذا هو مارايته بعيني في العهد السابق 
> ان من يصنع البلطجي وينميه ويكبره ويحميه هو امين الشرطه وضابط القسم 
> ...


لالالالالالالا..
دا كتير عليا أتحمله بجد والله
أنا هايجيلى الضغط أكتر ماهو عندى..وبتحكى كدا يا محمد عادى..وكأنك بالضبط بتتكلم مع مدير عام ومهنة لها شرفها
أنا مصدومة وفجأة أصابنى صداع..
للدرجة دى ؟!!!
دا معناه اننا بجد كنا واقعين ضحية عصابة كبيرة
دا كويس ان البلد كانت قايم لها قومة..
كويس انهم كانوا سايبنا أحياء
كويس حاجات كتير اوى
أنا سمعت فعلا انهم اللى كانوا بيبيعوا المخدرات
ولما العادلى اتمسك ورجالاته
العيال فاقوا لهم من بعد ما المخدرات قلت...هههههههه
طبعا دا كلام..واللا ايه؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> آه يا زيزو هات العيال وتعالى ..وبجد هاظبطكم تمام..زى ما كنت بمل مع جيرانى اللى بيحرسونا..
> أنا ساكنة فى منطقة أصلا حلوة ومفيهاش بلطجية كتير أوى يعنى..نبوت واحد يكفيهم..ههههههه
> فيها بس عيال من الفرافير دول بيقفوا على النواصى ويتبادولوا البراشيم والهواتف المحمولة " ومسدات بقى " ..
> بس الحقيقة يعنى من ساعة ما العادلى اتمسك والمخدرات اتوقف سوقها..
> ماتعرفش ليه يا زيزو ؟


احنا عندنا كان المخدرات الى بتتباع فى الشارع بتاعه رئيس المباحث ومسرح بيها العيال فى الشوارع يبيعوها  :: ده قبل 25 المهم يعنى هى ممكن تكون نظريه يعنى ياندى اللله يعنى لو المجتمع كله صالح الشرطه هتشتغل ازاى هما يجيبو ناس يدلهم مخدرات يبيعوها ويروحو نازلين مسكاينهم وعاملين ليهم قضيه يضربوهم قلمين ويدوهم الحرز تانى ينزلو يجربو حظهم فى حته تانيه اهم بيلعبو ياستى  :: 
انا عايز رز بلبن  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> طيب بمناسبه البلطجيه .. 
> اسمحولي ابلطج عليكم ...قصدي اسالكم سؤال استنكاري يعني من وجهه نظري 
> وقد يكون حقيقي من وجهه نظر اخرين .. 
> 
> من يصنع البلطجي ؟؟ 
> 
> اليس من يصنع البلطجي هو قسم الشرطه 
> هذا هو مارايته بعيني في العهد السابق 
> ان من يصنع البلطجي وينميه ويكبره ويحميه هو امين الشرطه وضابط القسم 
> ...


الى انت بتقوله انا متفق معاك فيه وفيه مناطق كمان بيكونو فى القسم مسرحين البطلجيه للسرقه وغيرها ويقسمو مابينهم الغنائم يعنى وده فعلا موجودج على ارض الواقع

----------


## R17E

علمت "بوابة الأهرام" أن هناك تحركاً من عدد من قبائل سيناء المطالبين بمحاسبة رجل الأعمال حسن راتب، خصوصاً أن هناك الكثير من الاتهامات الموجهة له من قبل بدو سيناء أهمها سيطرة راتب على مصنع الأسمنت وتصدير منتجاته إلى إسرائيل لبناء الجدار العازل. 
كماأتهم سيد عتيق أحد أبناء قبيلة السواركة راتب بالتورط فى أحداث الشغب التى حدثت فى موقعة الجمل، وأشار إلى أن راتب يطلق عليه فى سيناء رئيس جمهورية سيناء ،وأنه مسيطر على كافة القرارات السياسية والأماكن السيادية بالمحافظة ، وسيطرته على جامعة سيناء وتحويلها إلى جامعة خاصة ،تم إبعاد أبناء سيناء منها بسبب ارتفاع مصروفتها ،وأشار إلى أن نسبة أبناء سيناء داخل الجامعة لايتجاوز 3 وطالب بدوره بتحويل جامعة سيناء إلى جامعة حكومية وإبعاد راتب عنها كما أتهم عتيق راتب بأنه يحتكر الطفلة التى يتم توريدها إلى سعيد بدور من الأصول الفلسطينية ويقوم الأخير بدوره لتوريد هذه الحصة إلى علاء قوريا من المنظمة الفلسطينية وتدخل فى بناء الجدار العنصرى. وأشار عتيق الى أن الساعات القادمة ستشهد تصعيداً من أبناء سيناء ضد راتب.






خطوه محترمه جدا

----------


## طائر الشرق

> احنا عندنا كان المخدرات الى بتتباع فى الشارع بتاعه رئيس المباحث ومسرح بيها العيال فى الشوارع يبيعوها ده قبل 25 المهم يعنى هى ممكن تكون نظريه يعنى ياندى اللله يعنى لو المجتمع كله صالح الشرطه هتشتغل ازاى هما يجيبو ناس يدلهم مخدرات يبيعوها ويروحو نازلين مسكاينهم وعاملين ليهم قضيه يضربوهم قلمين ويدوهم الحرز تانى ينزلو يجربو حظهم فى حته تانيه اهم بيلعبو ياستى 
> انا عايز رز بلبن


 عارف يا ابنى

والله ليا واحد صاحبى ساكن فى مساكن عين شمس بيقولى المخدرات عندهم بتتباع على طربيزة منصوبة كدا فى الشارع صبح وليل غير المحلات 

حتى بيقولى فى مرة كان بيصلى فى الجامع لقى اللى بيصلى جنبه كان مدير النصبة :: 

كان ناقص بس انه يطلع له خمسة جنيه ويقوله قرش من فضلك**

----------


## R17E

تدور الآن مواجهات ساخنة بين مئات المتظاهرين وجهاز أمن الدولة بالأسكندرية، أسفرت هذه المواجهات عن سقوط 4 مصابين حتى الآن. تدور المواجهات داخل مقر الجهاز الذي يحاصره المتظاهرون مطالبين بإلغاءه ومحاكمة ضباطه. 

وتقوم الآن القوات التابعة لأمن الدولة بالأسكندرية بإطلاق الرصاص الحي على المتظاهرين وقنابل المولوتوف وقنابل مسيلة للدموع، وعلمت "بواية الأهرام" أن من بين المصابين الناشط حسن مصطفى عضو المكتب التنفيذي لائتلاف شباب الثورة بالأسكندرية. 
كما تمكن المئات من المعتصمين أمام مقر أمن الدولة بالأسكندرية من القبض على بعض عناصر من أفراد الشرطة التابعين للجهاز، في أثناء محاولة لإطلاق النار عليهم. 
رصدت "بوابة الأهرام" إلقاء أعداد كبيرة من قنابل المولوتوف من داخل المبنى على المتظاهرين مما أدى لاشتعلال النيران فى إحدى الشرفات المجاورة للمبنى، وقام سكان المنطقة بإزاحة السيارات ونقلها من الشوارع المحيطة بمقر أمن الدولة إلى أماكن بديلة. 
فيما واصل المعتصمون حصارهم للمبنى من جميع الاتجاهات المؤدية إليه، مؤكدين على أنهم لن يغادروا إلا بعد حضور لجنة من الجيش والقضاء لضبط الوثائق والمستندات الموجودة داخل الجهاز. 
وقام أفراد الأمن المركزي بتسليم أسلحتهم للمتظاهرين وخرجوا رافعين أيديهم.


http://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/45969.aspx

----------


## طائر الشرق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة R17E
					

علمت "بوابة الأهرام" أن هناك تحركاً من عدد من قبائل سيناء المطالبين بمحاسبة رجل الأعمال حسن راتب، خصوصاً أن هناك الكثير من الاتهامات الموجهة له من قبل بدو سيناء أهمها سيطرة راتب على مصنع الأسمنت وتصدير منتجاته إلى إسرائيل لبناء الجدار العازل. 
كماأتهم سيد عتيق أحد أبناء قبيلة السواركة راتب بالتورط فى أحداث الشغب التى حدثت فى موقعة الجمل، وأشار إلى أن راتب يطلق عليه فى سيناء رئيس جمهورية سيناء ،وأنه مسيطر على كافة القرارات السياسية والأماكن السيادية بالمحافظة ، وسيطرته على جامعة سيناء وتحويلها إلى جامعة خاصة ،تم إبعاد أبناء سيناء منها بسبب ارتفاع مصروفتها ،وأشار إلى أن نسبة أبناء سيناء داخل الجامعة لايتجاوز 3 وطالب بدوره بتحويل جامعة سيناء إلى جامعة حكومية وإبعاد راتب عنها كما أتهم عتيق راتب بأنه يحتكر الطفلة التى يتم توريدها إلى سعيد بدور من الأصول الفلسطينية ويقوم الأخير بدوره لتوريد هذه الحصة إلى علاء قوريا من المنظمة الفلسطينية وتدخل فى بناء الجدار العنصرى. وأشار عتيق الى أن الساعات القادمة ستشهد تصعيداً من أبناء سيناء ضد راتب.






خطوه محترمه جدا



مش عارف اذا كنت شفت الفيديو اللى على الفيس بوك بتاع تعذيب العيال اصحاب الجمال والاحصنة

هو ياريت ميتبعوش اى انثى لانه هو فيديو مش لطيف ابدا

بس هو بجد كارثة هتفهم منه حاجات كتيرة
*

----------


## حمادو

> احنا عندنا كان المخدرات الى بتتباع فى الشارع بتاعه رئيس المباحث ومسرح بيها العيال فى الشوارع يبيعوها ده قبل 25 المهم يعنى هى ممكن تكون نظريه يعنى ياندى اللله يعنى لو المجتمع كله صالح الشرطه هتشتغل ازاى هما يجيبو ناس يدلهم مخدرات يبيعوها ويروحو نازلين مسكاينهم وعاملين ليهم قضيه يضربوهم قلمين ويدوهم الحرز تانى ينزلو يجربو حظهم فى حته تانيه اهم بيلعبو ياستى 
> انا عايز رز بلبن


من حوالى سنة حصلت لى فى أمستردام حكاية زي حكايات الف ليلة وليلة, المهم انتهت الليلة ان ظابطة بوليس عزمتنى على واحد حشيش ممتاز من اللى مش بيتباع فى محلات الحشيش او الكوفى شوب الامستردامي
إحساس يا اخى بالعظمة لما تقعد تحشش نفس بنفس مع الشرطة فى كوفى شوب مصرح له ببيع المخدرات وله سجل تجاري هههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> من حوالى سنة حصلت لى فى أمستردام حكاية زي حكايات الف ليلة وليلة, المهم انتهت الليلة ان ظابطة بوليس عزمتنى على واحد حشيش ممتاز من اللى مش بيتباع فى محلات الحشيش او الكوفى شوب الامستردامي
> إحساس يا اخى بالعظمة لما تقعد تحشش نفس بنفس مع الشرطة فى كوفى شوب مصرح له ببيع المخدرات وله سجل تجاري هههههههه


هههههههههه والله عال يابيه بس قشطه  :: 
المهم هى كانت دبابه دبابه يعنى ولا كانت فستك ؟  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تدور الآن مواجهات ساخنة بين مئات المتظاهرين وجهاز أمن الدولة بالأسكندرية، أسفرت هذه المواجهات عن سقوط 4 مصابين حتى الآن. تدور المواجهات داخل مقر الجهاز الذي يحاصره المتظاهرون مطالبين بإلغاءه ومحاكمة ضباطه. 
> 
> وتقوم الآن القوات التابعة لأمن الدولة بالأسكندرية بإطلاق الرصاص الحي على المتظاهرين وقنابل المولوتوف وقنابل مسيلة للدموع، وعلمت "بواية الأهرام" أن من بين المصابين الناشط حسن مصطفى عضو المكتب التنفيذي لائتلاف شباب الثورة بالأسكندرية. 
> كما تمكن المئات من المعتصمين أمام مقر أمن الدولة بالأسكندرية من القبض على بعض عناصر من أفراد الشرطة التابعين للجهاز، في أثناء محاولة لإطلاق النار عليهم. 
> رصدت "بوابة الأهرام" إلقاء أعداد كبيرة من قنابل المولوتوف من داخل المبنى على المتظاهرين مما أدى لاشتعلال النيران فى إحدى الشرفات المجاورة للمبنى، وقام سكان المنطقة بإزاحة السيارات ونقلها من الشوارع المحيطة بمقر أمن الدولة إلى أماكن بديلة. 
> فيما واصل المعتصمون حصارهم للمبنى من جميع الاتجاهات المؤدية إليه، مؤكدين على أنهم لن يغادروا إلا بعد حضور لجنة من الجيش والقضاء لضبط الوثائق والمستندات الموجودة داخل الجهاز. 
> وقام أفراد الأمن المركزي بتسليم أسلحتهم للمتظاهرين وخرجوا رافعين أيديهم.
> 
> 
> http://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/45969.aspx


والجيش فين بقى من الليلة دي ؟؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

> والجيش فين بقى من الليلة دي ؟؟


 الجيش انا زعلان لهم سلف والله

----------


## hanoaa

> والجيش فين بقى من الليلة دي ؟؟


 
لسه بقول فين سارة
الأحداث كتير و إنتى مش موجوده
إيه الخبار فى الدقى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شرف وسط متظاهرى ميدان التحرير
 


 أبدت وسائل الإعلام الاسرائيلية قلقها  من تعيين عصام شرف وزير النقل  السابق رئيسا للوزراء بمصر موضحة ان شرف  يعارض التطبيع مع تل أبيب . 

وقالت  صحيفة جلوبز الاخبارية الاسرائيلية  في تقرير لها اليوم ان شرف معروف  بعدائه للتطبيع بين القاهرة وتل ابيب وتصريحاته التي نقلتها وسائل الاعلام  المصرية مؤخرا اعلن فيها  دعوته لانهاء الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي قبل اي  تطوير للعلاقات الاقتصادية بين مصر واسرائيل . 

وبعنوان " رئيس  وزراء معادي لإسرائيل " قالت اذاعة الجيش الاسرائيلي  في تقرير لها اليوم  ان عصام شرف رئيس الحكومة المصرية الجديد يعارض سياسة تطبيع العلاقات بين  القاهرة وتل أبيب مضيفة ان هذا يأتي في الوقت الذي اصبح فيه من غير الواضح   متى تجرى انتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية بمصر ومن سيكون المرشحون لتلك  الانتخابات " وفقا لتقرير الاذاعة العسكرية .    

وبعنوان " اعرضوا  السلام على 80 مليون مصري " دعت صحيفة يديعوت احرونوت الاسرائيلية تل ابيب  بالتوجه الى الشعب المصري رأسا  للدعوة الى السلام  وذلك في وسط التخوفات  من معارضة شرف للتطبيع مع تل ابيب ، وقالت الصحيفة في تقرير لها اليوم  :"  نحن نعيش في ايام تاريخية فالشرق الاوسط يتغير امام اعيننا وهناك من  يعتقدون في اسرائيل أن الاسوأ لم يأتي بعد وعلينا ان تسعد له ، على تل ابيب  ان تستغل الفرصة الآن وتتخذ عدد من الخطوات  كي نوضح للقاهرة أننا باحثون  عن السلام ونهتم بمستقبل ابنائها وابنائنا في المنطقة " 


وأضاف  يديعوت :" اليوم تتوجه أعين الشارع المصري للتغييرات الداخلية في البلاد  لهذا علينا ان نستغل تلك الفرصة وانشغال المصريين بالاصلاح و نمهد الطريق  امام اليوم التالي  حينما يتوجهون  باعينهم  إلى تل أبيب وقضية التطبيع  معها "  مضيفة بقولها :" لماذا لا يقوم ادباؤنا وشعراؤنا ومفكرونا  بهذا  الدور  في دعوة المصريين للسلام معنا ، مما نحن خائفين ، علينا الآن واجب  استراتيجي  في تدفئة العلاقات بيننا وبين 80 مليون مصري ومن ثم تدفئة  العلاقات بيننا وبين باقي الدول العربية "

وتحت عنوان " شرف ينتقل  من ميدان التحرير لرئاسة الوزراء" قال تسيبي برئيل ـ كبير محللي صحيفة  هأرتس الإسرائيلية السياسيين ـ أن شرف الحاصل على شهادة الدكتوراه في هندسة  الطرق كان وزيرا للنقل في حكومة احمد نظيف السابقة عام 2004 لكن بعد 18  شهرا تم اقالته من وظيفته دون ان يوضح له احد ما السبب وراء اقالته مضيفا  في تقريره بالصحيفة ان شرف كان معارضا لسياسة الخصخصة التي اتبعها جمال  مبارك نجل الرئيس السابق كما كانت لشرف نبؤة وهو اقامة شبكة طرق تربط انحاء  مصر ببعضها البعض وتساعد موانطي الضواحي للوصول الى المدن المركزية مما  يقلل ايضا من حوادث الطرق التي تسقط حوالي 12 الف ضحية سنويا .

وقال  برئيل ان هذا المشروع الذي تقدم به شرف كان يتطلب تمويلا حكوميا لكن  قيادات الحزب الوطني الحاكم وقتها وبالأخص رجال الأعمال رفضوا المبادرة  مضيفا ان شرف البالغ من العمر 59 عاما عاد الى حياته الاكاديمية كمهندس  وعندما اندلعت الثورة الشعبية المصرية والمظاهرات  في ميدان التحرير انضم  اليها  وطالب رحيل النظام .    

http://dostor.org/politics/egypt/11/march/4/37480

----------


## طائر الشرق

> شرف وسط متظاهرى ميدان التحرير
>  
> 
> 
>  أبدت وسائل الإعلام الاسرائيلية قلقها  من تعيين عصام شرف وزير النقل  السابق رئيسا للوزراء بمصر موضحة ان شرف  يعارض التطبيع مع تل أبيب . 
> 
> وقالت  صحيفة جلوبز الاخبارية الاسرائيلية  في تقرير لها اليوم ان شرف معروف  بعدائه للتطبيع بين القاهرة وتل ابيب وتصريحاته التي نقلتها وسائل الاعلام  المصرية مؤخرا اعلن فيها  دعوته لانهاء الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي قبل اي  تطوير للعلاقات الاقتصادية بين مصر واسرائيل . 
> 
> وبعنوان " رئيس  وزراء معادي لإسرائيل " قالت اذاعة الجيش الاسرائيلي  في تقرير لها اليوم  ان عصام شرف رئيس الحكومة المصرية الجديد يعارض سياسة تطبيع العلاقات بين  القاهرة وتل أبيب مضيفة ان هذا يأتي في الوقت الذي اصبح فيه من غير الواضح   متى تجرى انتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية بمصر ومن سيكون المرشحون لتلك  الانتخابات " وفقا لتقرير الاذاعة العسكرية .    
> ...


 ربنا يوفقه ويعينه فى الفترة دى

ونخلص بقى من حكاية اعتصامات الشركات والمصانع

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*ائتلاف شباب الثورة
 ضباط امن الدولة بالاسكندرية يواصلون حرق المستندات التى تفضحهم قبل مغادرتهم المبنى**ائتلاف شباب الثورة
 الان  تكرار اطلاق النار على المتظاهرين امام مقر امن الدولة بالاسكندرية وأصابة  مواطن اخر بالرصاص الحى ومدرعات الجيش تقترب من المبنى لاجلاء الضباط*

*ائتلاف شباب الثورة
 عاجل  : قيام قوة من الجيش  باصطحاب مجموعة من المتظاهرين امام امن الدولة  بالجيزة إلى داخل المبنى لاقناعهم بأن المبنى فارغ تماما من الضباط  والمستندات*

*ائتلاف شباب الثورة
 عاجل : وصول قوة من الجيش الى مقر أمن الدولة بالاسكندرية وتطالب عبر مكبرات الصوت الضباط الموجودين فيه بوقف إطلاق النار*

*ائتلاف شباب الثورة
 عاجل : عن شهود عيان :القاء قنابل مولوتف من داخل مبنى امن الدولة بالاسكندرية مما ادى الى احتراق بعض السيارات المجاورة له*

*ائتلاف شباب الثورة
 عاجل  : قيام الضباط محمد البرعى ومحمد فاروق وعلى امين باطلاق الرصاص الحى  وقنابل الغاز على المتظاهرين امام مبنى امن الدولة بالاسكندرية واصابة  المواطن محمد عبد الهادى برصاص حى فى الصدر والبطن ونقلة إلى مستشفى  السلامة فى حالة حرجة بالاضافة إلى اصابة 20 مواطن آخرين باختناقات وحروق*

*ائتلاف شباب الثورة
 عاجل : الاف المتظاهرين يحاصرون مقرات جهاز امن الدولة فى محافظتى الاسكندرية والجيزة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عاجل  : وصول بعض المتظاهرين إلى احد غرف الطابق الارضى بمبنى امن الدولة  بالاسكندرية واكتشاف كميات كبيرة من المستندات التى تم اعدامها بالحرق  والفرم

----------


## hanoaa

> شرف وسط متظاهرى ميدان التحرير
>  
> 
> 
>  أبدت وسائل الإعلام الاسرائيلية قلقها  من تعيين عصام شرف وزير النقل  السابق رئيسا للوزراء بمصر موضحة ان شرف  يعارض التطبيع مع تل أبيب . 
> 
> وقالت  صحيفة جلوبز الاخبارية الاسرائيلية  في تقرير لها اليوم ان شرف معروف  بعدائه للتطبيع بين القاهرة وتل ابيب وتصريحاته التي نقلتها وسائل الاعلام  المصرية مؤخرا اعلن فيها  دعوته لانهاء الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي قبل اي  تطوير للعلاقات الاقتصادية بين مصر واسرائيل . 
> 
> وبعنوان " رئيس  وزراء معادي لإسرائيل " قالت اذاعة الجيش الاسرائيلي  في تقرير لها اليوم  ان عصام شرف رئيس الحكومة المصرية الجديد يعارض سياسة تطبيع العلاقات بين  القاهرة وتل أبيب مضيفة ان هذا يأتي في الوقت الذي اصبح فيه من غير الواضح   متى تجرى انتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية بمصر ومن سيكون المرشحون لتلك  الانتخابات " وفقا لتقرير الاذاعة العسكرية .    
> ...



بيتهيألى بقى لو طلع حد بعد كده يقول إن دكتور عصام شرف لايصلح و لا بيعمل و بيعمل المفروض ينضرب بالنار
رأى إسرائيل معناه إنه أحسن واحد ينفع رئيس وزارء لمصر
د. عصام
كان الله فى عونك و ربنا يقدك تعدى بينا الفترة إللى جاية

----------


## hanoaa

> عاجل  : وصول بعض المتظاهرين إلى احد غرف الطابق الارضى بمبنى امن الدولة  بالاسكندرية واكتشاف كميات كبيرة من المستندات التى تم اعدامها بالحرق  والفرم


ياريت المجلس العسكرى ينتبه
كل تأخير فى قرارات الحسم ضد الفاسدين بيضيع حقنا
حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*ائتلاف شباب الثورة
 عاجل : الان عمليات حرق واسعه للمستندات بمقر أمن الدولة بمدينة نصر ومشاهدة دخان فوق المبنى*





*ائتلاف شباب الثورة
 عاجل : اصابة عضو الائتلاف / حسن مصطفى برصاص حى اطلق من داخل مبنى امن الدولة بالاسكندرية ونقلة للمستشفى 
واكد كل شهود العيان انه أصيب وهو يهتف سلمية .. سلمية ليهدئ من غضب المتظاهرين ..!!!!*

----------


## hanoaa

بيان لوزارة الداخلية أنه لايوجد قتلى أمام مبنى امن الدولة بشارع جابر بن حيان

----------


## hanoaa

عاجل
السيد محمود وجدى وزير الداخليه يجمد عمل جهاز أمن الدولة لحين إعادة هيكلتهِ

----------


## hanoaa

رويترز راحت فين
ساكتة يعنى
مش عادتك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> شرف وسط متظاهرى ميدان التحرير
>  
> 
> 
>  أبدت وسائل الإعلام الاسرائيلية قلقها  من تعيين عصام شرف وزير النقل  السابق رئيسا للوزراء بمصر موضحة ان شرف  يعارض التطبيع مع تل أبيب . 
> 
> وقالت  صحيفة جلوبز الاخبارية الاسرائيلية  في تقرير لها اليوم ان شرف معروف  بعدائه للتطبيع بين القاهرة وتل ابيب وتصريحاته التي نقلتها وسائل الاعلام  المصرية مؤخرا اعلن فيها  دعوته لانهاء الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي قبل اي  تطوير للعلاقات الاقتصادية بين مصر واسرائيل . 
> 
> وبعنوان " رئيس  وزراء معادي لإسرائيل " قالت اذاعة الجيش الاسرائيلي  في تقرير لها اليوم  ان عصام شرف رئيس الحكومة المصرية الجديد يعارض سياسة تطبيع العلاقات بين  القاهرة وتل أبيب مضيفة ان هذا يأتي في الوقت الذي اصبح فيه من غير الواضح   متى تجرى انتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية بمصر ومن سيكون المرشحون لتلك  الانتخابات " وفقا لتقرير الاذاعة العسكرية .    
> ...


 
تمام أوى 

ربنا معاه يوفقه للخير يااارب

----------


## R17E

كل اللي بيحصل من حولينا و كل الاخبار دي شيء عادي في الوقت غير العادي اللي بنعيشه
احنا مستعجلين شويه 
بس خير
و الجيش اساسا مستحلف لامن الدوله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> كل اللي بيحصل من حولينا و كل الاخبار دي شيء عادي في الوقت غير العادي اللي بنعيشه
> احنا مستعجلين شويه 
> بس خير
> و الجيش اساسا مستحلف لامن الدوله


ربنا يطمنك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> رويترز راحت فين
> ساكتة يعنى
> مش عادتك


كنت بغسل المواعين يا قطتي  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اول فيديو من داخل مقر امن الدول بالأسكندرية

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

وبعدين في حكايه  الشرطه المصريه 

بجد شيء بقي مش باين له اخر 

ربنا يوفقك يادكتور عصام .. بجد التركه تقيله اوي

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

طالب عدد من ضباط الشرطة أطلقوا على أنفسهم «المجلس الائتلافى لضباط الشرطة» وزير الداخلية المزمع اختياره فى حكومة رئيس الوزراء المكلف عصام شرف بمصارحة الرأى العام بما حدث أثناء ثورة 25 يناير والاعتراف تفصيليا بأخطاء جهاز الشرطة فى حق الشعب.

وطالب الضباط بمحاسبة كل من تسبب فى الانهيار الشامل الذى حدث للجهاز الأمنى أثناء الأزمة سواء كان نتيجة أوامر خطأ أو نتيجة التقاعس والسلبية فى أداء العمل وإدارة الأزمة والكشف عن جميع المتواطئين فى أعمال الشغب وفتح السجون ومحاسبتهم بدءا من وزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلى واتهامهم بالخيانة العظمى لما أحدثوه من خلل أمنى رهيب وزيادة الهوة بين الشعب والشرطة وإسقاط هيبة وشرعية الدولة الأمر الذى أدى إلى ترويع وتعريض المواطنين وأفراد الشرطة إلى مخاطر ليست محسوبة وتداعيات أمنية خطيرة.

وكان عدد من ضباط الشرطة بمختلف درجاتهم قد عقدوا اجتماعا بدار الضيافة بنادى شرطة مدينة نصر وكان عددهم أكثر من ألف ضابط لبحث سبل الوصول إلى طريقة لتجاوز المرحلة الحالية وبدء مرحلة جديدة من العمل الشرطى والأمنى. كما حضر الاجتماع أسر بعض الضباط.

وطالب الضباط فى اجتماعهم الذى بدأ بدقيقة حداد على أرواح شهداء الثورة من مواطنين وضباط ثم تلا الرائد محمد الصفتى قصيدة شعر عن تطهير جهاز الشرطة من الفاسدين وأعوانهم الذين سبق أن رصدتهم الجهات الرقابية على أن تتم محاسبة المخالفين إذا ثبت ذلك بالدليل القطعى وليس بأقوال مرسلة وتتم إحالتهم إلى النيابة العامة ومحاكمتهم عاجلا.

وطالب الضابط بإعلان مشترك من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ووزارة الداخلية يدعو إلى تحذير رجال الشرطة من استفزاز المواطنين الشرفاء بأى شكل من الأشكال وتحويل من يفعل ذلك للمحاكمة العسكرية. فى المقابل اتهم الضباط بعض الإعلاميين بالتحريض المباشر وغير المباشر للمواطنين على الشرطة.

كما طالب مجلس ائتلاف الضباط من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بإصدار بيان يوضح فيه أنه سوف يتم تطبيق صحيح القانون بأحكام رادعة ضد كل من يحاول الاعتداء على رجال القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة، ويهيب بالمواطنين لمساعدة رجال الأمن.


الشروق

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إبن طيبه
داوداو
بنت مصريه


من قبل التنحى ماظهروش

حد يطمنا عليهم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شرف يطيح بأبو الغيط ومرعى ومشعل وجورج ويونس ووجدى ولطيف والصاوى
                 أشرف بدر





الصاوى ووجدى وابو الغيط ومرعى


                 واصل  الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء المكلف، مشاوراته لتشكيل حكومته  الجديدة والتي من المتوقع – حسب المعلومات التى حصلت عليها بوابة الأهرام-  أن يتم الاستغناء عن أحمد أبو الغيط وزير الخارجية وممدوح مرعى وزير العدل  وسيد مشعل وزير الدولة للإنتاج الحربى وماجد جورج وزير الدولة لشئون البيئة  والدكتور حسن يونس وزير الكهرباء، وهؤلاء من الوجوه القديمة، بينما سيتم  الاستغناء من الوجوه الجديدة عن محمود وجدى وزير الداخلية ومحمود لطيف وزير  البترول ومحمد الصاوى وزير الثقافة، وإسماعيل فهمى وزير القوى العاملة،  وفايزة أبو النجا وزير التعاون الدولى بمنصبها. 
أكدت المصادر أنه سيتم البقاء على الدكتور يحيى الجمل فى منصبه كنائب لرئيس الوزراء. 
من المقرر أن يتم الإعلان خلال ساعات عن تشكيل الحكومه الجديدة، تمهيدا  لحلف اليمين امام المشير طنطاوي، رئيس المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة.
http://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/45954.aspx

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> إبن طيبه
> داوداو
> بنت مصريه
> 
> 
> من قبل التنحى ماظهروش
> 
> حد يطمنا عليهم


استاذ معتز مقضيها فيس بوك معانا  :: 
داو داو و إيمان اختفوا في ظروف غامضة ..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> طالب عدد من ضباط الشرطة أطلقوا على أنفسهم «المجلس الائتلافى لضباط الشرطة» وزير الداخلية المزمع اختياره فى حكومة رئيس الوزراء المكلف عصام شرف بمصارحة الرأى العام بما حدث أثناء ثورة 25 يناير والاعتراف تفصيليا بأخطاء جهاز الشرطة فى حق الشعب.
> 
> وطالب الضباط بمحاسبة كل من تسبب فى الانهيار الشامل الذى حدث للجهاز الأمنى أثناء الأزمة سواء كان نتيجة أوامر خطأ أو نتيجة التقاعس والسلبية فى أداء العمل وإدارة الأزمة والكشف عن جميع المتواطئين فى أعمال الشغب وفتح السجون ومحاسبتهم بدءا من وزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلى واتهامهم بالخيانة العظمى لما أحدثوه من خلل أمنى رهيب وزيادة الهوة بين الشعب والشرطة وإسقاط هيبة وشرعية الدولة الأمر الذى أدى إلى ترويع وتعريض المواطنين وأفراد الشرطة إلى مخاطر ليست محسوبة وتداعيات أمنية خطيرة.
> 
> وكان عدد من ضباط الشرطة بمختلف درجاتهم قد عقدوا اجتماعا بدار الضيافة بنادى شرطة مدينة نصر وكان عددهم أكثر من ألف ضابط لبحث سبل الوصول إلى طريقة لتجاوز المرحلة الحالية وبدء مرحلة جديدة من العمل الشرطى والأمنى. كما حضر الاجتماع أسر بعض الضباط.
> 
> وطالب الضباط فى اجتماعهم الذى بدأ بدقيقة حداد على أرواح شهداء الثورة من مواطنين وضباط ثم تلا الرائد محمد الصفتى قصيدة شعر عن تطهير جهاز الشرطة من الفاسدين وأعوانهم الذين سبق أن رصدتهم الجهات الرقابية على أن تتم محاسبة المخالفين إذا ثبت ذلك بالدليل القطعى وليس بأقوال مرسلة وتتم إحالتهم إلى النيابة العامة ومحاكمتهم عاجلا.
> 
> وطالب الضابط بإعلان مشترك من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ووزارة الداخلية يدعو إلى تحذير رجال الشرطة من استفزاز المواطنين الشرفاء بأى شكل من الأشكال وتحويل من يفعل ذلك للمحاكمة العسكرية. فى المقابل اتهم الضباط بعض الإعلاميين بالتحريض المباشر وغير المباشر للمواطنين على الشرطة.
> ...


والله فيه ظباط كتير كويسين
محمد لو كل الظباط كانوا وحشين كان فات حصل مجزره في مصر
العادلى امر بإطلاق الرصاص الحى ضد أى متظاهر 
وكتير من الظباط رفضوا 
ولما رفضوا راحوا ساحبين منهم قوات الأمن المركزى وكل القوى اللى تقدر تحمى وكل أما يكلموا مسئول يقولهم امشوا امشوا
الظباط المحترمين واجهوا الموت لواحدهم من البلطجيه وحاولوا يعملوا أى حاجه لكن ازاى 
واحد او اتنين  قصاد عشرات البلطجيه صعب أوى
فعلشان كده راحوا يحموا بيوتهم واولادهم أولى

منه لله العادلى اللى حط رجال الشرطه الشرفاء في الوضع والمنظر دا
وساواهم بالظباط البلطجيه اللى نفذوا الاوامر وقتلوا الناس

يارب نجى كل شريف
وورينا في العادلى وفي اللى زيه عدلك وانتقامك ياااارب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> شرف يطيح بأبو الغيط ومرعى ومشعل وجورج ويونس ووجدى ولطيف والصاوى
>                  أشرف بدر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الصاوى ووجدى وابو الغيط ومرعى
> 
> ...


مع السلامه مع السلامه







مع السلامه يا أبو عمه مايله  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بالمناسبة ..
التليفزيون المصري بينفي إطلاق النار على المعتصمين امام المبنى ..(مش لازم أحط علامة تعجب طبعا  :xmas 34: )

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بالمناسبة ..
> التليفزيون المصري بينفي إطلاق النار على المعتصمين امام المبنى ..(مش لازم أحط علامة تعجب طبعا )


على أساس إن اللى متصلين بقناة الجزيره وبيقولوا اطلاق نار من فوق الأسطح دول الشيخه موزه باعتاهم  :xmas 41: 

وعلى رأى المثل يا ساره

يموت الزمار ولسانه بيلعب يا تليفزيون يا مصري

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أظن أننا جميعاً نعرف الإسلام ...
حتى الكفار أثناء الغزوات الإسلامية بالقرون الأولى كان للإسلام حولهم آداب ...

أما ماسنراه الآن لاأعرف لأى ملة أو طريقة يُنسب أو ينتسب ، وماذا يمكن أن  يقال عنه ...

ضابط الشرطة : أخوك أو إبن عمك أو عمك أو أى قرابة ... 
في النهاية هو شخص تلقى تعليمة وحصل على الليسانس وعلوم أخري ثم كان له  ماله وعليه ماعليه والحساب عند الخالق للجميع ....

*للشفافية ولعرض الحقائق كاملة* أتركو هذا المشهد لمقتل معاون مباحث الشرابية على يد *البلطجية الذين يحكمون مصر الآن* ..... 
أشك أنكم ستفعلون ..

*هل يخيب ظني فيكم وأجد فيكم الجرأة لترك الفيديو كحدث حدث فعلاً ..*

تقديري للجميع

----------


## اليمامة

> أظن أننا جميعاً نعرف الإسلام ...
> حتى الكفار أثناء الغزوات الإسلامية بالقرون الأولى كان للإسلام حولهم آداب ...
> 
> أما ماسنراه الآن لاأعرف لأى ملة أو طريقة يُنسب أو ينتسب ، وماذا يمكن أن  يقال عنه ...
> 
> ضابط الشرطة : أخوك أو إبن عمك أو عمك أو أى قرابة ... 
> في النهاية هو شخص تلقى تعليمة وحصل على الليسانس وعلوم أخري ثم كان له  ماله وعليه ماعليه والحساب عند الخالق للجميع ....
> 
> *للشفافية ولعرض الحقائق كاملة* أتركو هذا المشهد لمقتل معاون مباحث الشرابية على يد *البلطجية الذين يحكمون مصر الآن* ..... 
> ...


الفيديو يحوى مشاهد وحشية يا جماعة..طبعا أنا ماشوفتوش وموش هاشوفه..بس واجب إنى أنوه بناء على كلام أخونا دراجون..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا مش هشوف الفيديو 
بس كل اللي اقدر اقوله إن البلطجية هم صناعة أمن الدولة مائة بالمائة 
وانا مش هنسى الخبر اللي قال ان مظاهرة قامت في الأقصر لمنع نقل مدير الأمن هناك لثقتهم فيه ..
انا مش ببرر اللي حصل.. اللي حصل جريمة طبعا
بس هذا ما زرعه هذا الجهاز الإرهابي اللعين و ها هم يحصدون ما زرعوه ..

----------


## اليمامة

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا..
أو بالأحرى مساء الخير..
انهاردة وأنا راجعة ..بجد شوفت مناظر كويسة أوى هنا فى الإسماعيلية..أولا الشرطة بدأت تظهر ولو إنهم قلائل جدا..بالتحديد المرور..
لقيت اللى واقف على إشارة ميدان الممر ضابط..ضابط بنفسه..وواضح إنه مهذب جدا من تعاملاته وتسييره لفوج السيارات..هو بنجمتين..نقيب يمكن أو ملازم موش عارفة بالضبط..واقف محترم.. بنفسه..بيؤدى واجبه فى هدوء وبعض الناس بتبتسم له ..ومعاه على الرصيف المقابل أمين شرطة أو معاون..ماسك الصفارة..وبيؤدى واجبه وبإشارات من إيديه..
بجد أنا شخصيا حسيت بالأمان لمجرد وجود الضابط..وحركة المرور كانت ماشية بنظام وبهدوء..الشارع كان هادى..أتمنى فعلا الشرطة تنزل بقى وأنا متفائلة بنظام الأمن القادم..وموش عارفة برضو ليه متأخرين كدا..!
مشيت شوية فؤجئت بمظاهرة كبيرة جدا جدا..والناس محتشدة وبتهتف..طبعا يعنى الحقيقة محاولتش أقرب..بس لقيت حد بيدينى ورقة.ببص فيها لقيت مكتوب الآتى..
...

حملة النصف مليون توقيع لشعب الإسماعيلية ( لتطهير المحافظة )
- محاكمة عبد الجليل الفخرانى محافظ الإسماعيلية على كل ما سببه من فساد " ملحوظة : الراجل مشى بقاله يومين..كان فاسد جدا ومرتشى وعمل أسوأ ما حصل للإسماعيلية "
- حل جميع المجالي المحلية ومحاكمة الفاسدين " مليانة فاسدين وعلى الملأ "
- إقالة رئيس القناةالرابعة وحل مجلس إدارة جريدة القناة وتعيين شباب من الإسماعيلية مؤهلين وإعادة هيكلة الجريدة على أسس ديمقراطية للتحدث باسم أبناء الإسماعيلية " القناة كانت بتعيين بالرشاوى والمحسوبيات ومن أولاد الناس اللى فيها بس..وطبعا كانت بايظة ومسروقة وموالية للنظام.."
- انتخاب محافظ منتخب من أبناء الإسماعيلية مدنى ويكون من أبناء المحافظة وله تاريخ مشرف .
- انتخاب مجالس محلية جديدة
الإشراف القضائى الكامل على جميع الإنتخابات
- أن يكون التعيين فى الوظائف الحكومية لأبناء الإسماعيلية فقط لمحاربة البطالة بالمحافظة
- تأسيس لجان مؤلفة من قانونييين ومدنيين تحت إشراف منظمة حقوق الإنسان وتفعيل دور حقوق الإنسان داخل أقسام الشرطة والمصالح الحكومية للتأكد والإشراف على حقوق المواطنين ومحاربة الفساد والروتين وسرعة الإجراءات..

أنا الموقع أدناه أوافق على كل ما سبق من المطالب
الإسم ...................
التوقيع.....................
الرقم القومى...............
رقم التليفون...............

يعنى الحقيقة أنا شايفة المطالب صحيحة ومنطقية وتحقيقها فعلا فى كل محافظة هايوقع الفاسدين بنسبة كبيرة..شايفة ان تفعيل المطالب دى فى كل محافظة ممكن يلغى الفساد المستشرى والمتخفى بشكل كبير جدا..ولكن السؤال هو..هل من الصحيح ان كل دا يتعمل آنيا..وحالا..وبسرعة..
ساعات بقول لازم..لازم دفع أكتر..لازم الخبط على الحديد وهو سخن ثم إعادة بناء على نظافة..وساعات بلاقى ان الإصلاح بالفعل هايحصل تقدمى واحدة واحدة ودا علشان المندسين فى الوسط اللى ممكن يخترقونا فى الزفة..وعلشان نحافظ على كيان محدد..وإلا فالإنهيار..وخاصة ان الفساد منتشر..وموش هايوقع بسهولة ولا مرة واحدة..والناس نفسها محتاجة تاخد التغيير بهدوء وببطء علشان إمكانياتها لأن لسه فيه ناس لغاية دلوقتى ماصحيتش منن النوم..
وسؤال كمان..هو اللى هايطبق فى القاهرة باعتبارها عاصمة جمهورية مصر العربية ورأس الثورة دى..هايطبق فى بقية المحافظات واللا لأ ؟ واللا هنا بقى مافيش مركزية ..ههههههه وفى أوقات تانية فيه مركزية..يعنى هل من الضرورى كل محافظة تعمل كدا..
أنا لسه ماوقعتش على فكرة..ايه رأيكم..؟

----------


## AhmeD RuSHDie

> انا مش هشوف الفيديو 
> بس كل اللي اقدر اقوله إن البلطجية هم صناعة أمن الدولة مائة بالمائة 
> وانا مش هنسى الخبر اللي قال ان مظاهرة قامت في الأقصر لمنع نقل مدير الأمن هناك لثقتهم فيه ..
> انا مش ببرر اللي حصل.. اللي حصل جريمة طبعا
> بس هذا ما زرعه هذا الجهاز الإرهابي اللعين و ها هم يحصدون ما زرعوه ..


*الحمد لله انك مش شوفتيه
لانه شبه مشهد من مشاهد افلام (دركولا)مصاص الدماء بس الفرق ان المشهد حقيقي وبين مصريين 
لكن برضوه رغم بشاعه الحصل ده مش هقول غير اعمل ما شئت كما تدين تدان
اكيد التعمل فيه كان نتيجه لافعاله 
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الحمد لله انك مش شوفتيه
> لانه شبه مشهد من مشاهد افلام (دركولا)مصاص الدماء بس الفرق ان المشهد حقيقي وبين مصريين 
> لكن برضوه رغم بشاعه الحصل ده مش هقول غير اعمل ما شئت كما تدين تدان
> اكيد التعمل فيه كان نتيجه لافعاله 
> *


بس أحب أكد لك أخى الكريم إن أى انسان مصرى عادى..موش هايعمل كدا..صدقنى..مهما عملت فيهم الشرطة موش هايعملوا فيهم كدا..لإن الإنسان المصرى العادى بيقدر يسامح ويفوت وينسى وموش فاضى كمان..
دا ببساطة تصفية حساب بين معاون الشرطة..حساب قديم..بين البلطجية المجرمين دول والمعاون دا نتيجة تربصات وتعذيب سابق مؤكد..وإلا ايه كل الحقد والإنتقام دا..الناس دى ماتتحسبش على الإسلام أصلا..
دا فعلى تخصصى على مستوى عالى من البلطجة..يعنى ربما يكون معنى ومقصود..بنوايا ما..زى الإساءة للناس أو إشاعة فوضى..أو كسب ود الناس فى المنطقة دى مع محاولة بث الرعب فى قلوبهم للخوف والإستكانة وفرض الإتاوات وما إلى ذلك..
فى كل الأحوال هذا عمل دنىء لا يرضى الله وإلا فلنتحول لغابة ..ربنا مقالش كدا..دا نصيبه..
وبعدين موش كل بلطجى بيصفى حاسبه واللا بيشيع الفوضى نلصقه بالناس المصريين اللى زينا كدا..ولا بالناس اللى ثاروا فى ميدان التحرير..دا موش منطقى بالمرة ولا يصح..
جهاز الشرطة بقدر ما كان به من فساد إلا انهم كلهم ماكانوش كدا..وفيه ناس كانت كويسة..واهينوا والصق بيهم هذه الشنائع..ولازم نعترف ان فئة زى البلطجية دول محتاجين منتهى الردع والقوة من الشرطة وإلا ما معناه لو جه حد يقتلك ويتهجم عليك موش ممكن هاتستسلم له..لازم هتدافع ولو بنفس الوسيلة طالما اتعدم القانون ..
لازم نحترم الشرطة ونحترم هيبتها..ونعرف ان الموقف حساس جدا ومحتقن ومحتاج إعادة ثقة ومن ناحية تانية عدم السكوت على الفاسدين منهم..احنا عايزين نتعامل بالقانون..ونتوسم فى روح القانون..وإن شاء الله رئيس الوزراء الجديد هايحسن الإختيار..

----------


## AhmeD RuSHDie

> بس أحب أكد لك أخى الكريم إن أى انسان مصرى عادى..موش هايعمل كدا..صدقنى..مهما عملت فيهم الشرطة موش هايعملوا فيهم كدا..لإن الإنسان المصرى العادى بيقدر يسامح ويفوت وينسى وموش فاضى كمان..
> دا ببساطة تصفية حساب بين معاون الشرطة..حساب قديم..بين البلطجية المجرمين دول والمعاون دا نتيجة تربصات وتعذيب سابق مؤكد..وإلا ايه كل الحقد والإنتقام دا..الناس دى ماتتحسبش على الإسلام أصلا..
> دا فعلى تخصصى على مستوى عالى من البلطجة..يعنى ربما يكون معنى ومقصود..بنوايا ما..زى الإساءة للناس أو إشاعة فوضى..أو كسب ود الناس فى المنطقة دى مع محاولة بث الرعب فى قلوبهم للخوف والإستكانة وفرض الإتاوات وما إلى ذلك..
> فى كل الأحوال هذا عمل دنىء لا يرضى الله وإلا فلنتحول لغابة ..ربنا مقالش كدا..دا نصيبه..
> وبعدين موش كل بلطجى بيصفى حاسبه واللا بيشيع الفوضى نلصقه بالناس المصريين اللى زينا كدا..ولا بالناس اللى ثاروا فى ميدان التحرير..دا موش منطقى بالمرة ولا يصح..
> جهاز الشرطة بقدر ما كان به من فساد إلا انهم كلهم ماكانوش كدا..وفيه ناس كانت كويسة..واهينوا والصق بيهم هذه الشنائع..ولازم نعترف ان فئة زى البلطجية دول محتاجين منتهى الردع والقوة من الشرطة وإلا ما معناه لو جه حد يقتلك ويتهجم عليك موش ممكن هاتستسلم له..لازم هتدافع ولو بنفس الوسيلة طالما اتعدم القانون ..
> لازم نحترم الشرطة ونحترم هيبتها..ونعرف ان الموقف حساس جدا ومحتقن ومحتاج إعادة ثقة ومن ناحية تانية عدم السكوت على الفاسدين منهم..احنا عايزين نتعامل بالقانون..ونتوسم فى روح القانون..وإن شاء الله رئيس الوزراء الجديد هايحسن الإختيار..


 *
 انا معاكي ان مفيش انسان مصري مسلم عادي يقدر يعمل كده والعمل كده مجموعه بلطجيه 
والله ياختي الفاضله انا اعرف ظباط شرطه محترمين جدا وبتعامل معاهم دايما بحكم شغلي لاني محامي وكنت بشوف في اقسام الشرطه البيتعمل وذي مفيه ظابط محترم وبيحترم القانون في ظابط بلطجي بيتعامل باسلوب البقاء للاقوي وكنت بقول مصيره في يوم يتعمل فيه البيعمله في الناس وخلق من ظلمه وفساده مجرمين وبلطجيه وده القصده من اني اقول علي المشهد الشوفته ده افعل ما شئت كما تدين تدان ان البطجي مصيره يوم يقع تحت ايد بلطجي شكله 

الله اعلم اذا كان هذا الظابط  بلطجي او لاء حتي لو كان بلطجي انا معاكي انه مش دي الطريقه ال نوجههم بيها لاننا هنكون ذي محضرتك بتقولي في غابه البقاء فيها للاقوي وهو عمل شنيع فعلا ميرضيش ربنا  علشان كده شبهته بيفلم مصاص الدماء والله اول مشوفته قلت دا لوكان يهودي مش هيتعمل فيه كده وكل الحصل ده بعيد تماما عن الثوره وعن مطالبها ووالثوره مكنتش هي السبب في ظهور البلطجيه وبالشكل ده لكن الرد عليها من قبل النظام هو السبب في ظهور البلطجيه وافعالهم
الشرطه يااختي الفاضله هي وسيله تحقيق الامن والامان للمواطنين وفرض سياده القانون ومحدش يقدر يقلل من احترامه لهذا الجهاز او يستغني عنه  لكن المحتاجينه بجد هو احترام الشرطه نفسها للقانون اذا هي احترمت القوانين في تعاملتها ونفذتها بطريقه صحيحه لن يظهر فيها مره اخري الفاسد او المرتشي او البلطجي 
وربنا يوفق رئيس الوزراء الجديد فيما يختاره ويكون خير لمصر ان شاء الله*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

غريبة ..... عجيبة ....
الفيديو تم تسريبه من أحد أقارب القتيل على الإنترنت وفقاً للمصدر كما أن أهل الشرابية أدرى بمن هو لأن القتله تعمدوا كشف وجهه بالفيديو ...
وقد نقلت وفقاً للمصادر التي أخبرت عنها ...

العجيب والغريب في الأمر هُنا
- لم يأتي حتى الآن الجهبذ الذي سيخبرني أن هذا ليس معاون مباحث الشرابية ، وأنها مشكلة بين بلطجية وبعضيهم وأن هذه المعلومة مؤكده من على لسان كبير البصاصين كما حدث بالفيسبوك وأخبرته أن يراجع الكلمات بالفيديو خاصة جملة (ده إللي أنت طلعته حرامي يا......) .

أخبرته أن السلاح لم يكن منتشر بالشوارع قبل الثورة وسرقة أقسام البوليس وأخبرته عن الكثير من قصص ذبح رجال الشرطة والتمثيل بجثثهم من خلال مراسلات شخصية ....

الخلاصة أنه ظل متأكد أنه ليس معاون مباحث الشرابية ، فأخبرته وليكن أنه كان من كفار قريش .. 
فهل يصح أن يحدث معه هذا ... 
فسكت جهبذ الفيسبوك ...

دمتم بخير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الحقووووووووووا  برنامج الحقيقة بتاع وائل الإبراشي بيكلم الطبيب الشرعي اللي مطلع تقارير  ان شهداء 25 يناير ماتوا بسبب اختناق أدى لهبوط حاد بالدورة الدموية  !!!!!!!!

----------


## hanoaa

> الحقووووووووووا  برنامج الحقيقة بتاع وائل الإبراشي بيكلم الطبيب الشرعي اللي مطلع تقارير  ان شهداء 25 يناير ماتوا بسبب اختناق أدى لهبوط حاد بالدورة الدموية  !!!!!!!!


تتخيليها إنتى دى يا رويترز
شباب زى الورد يموتوا كلهم بنفس السبب
طب إزاى
على رأى مام طب واحد منهم يموت موتة مختلفة علشان يخزى العين
هانعم إيه
حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
لما كل دول بيسرقوا و بيزوروا 
مين الشريف فيكى يا مصر

----------


## سوما

هبوط حاد ف الدورة الدموية ,,,,,, والله شئ مخجل ,,, لما يكون عايزين لأخر لحظة يحرفوا الحقيقة ,,,,
وده اللى حصل مع الشهيد أحمد بسيونى ,,, انه اتضرب من القناصة برصاص حى ف صدره لماا سقط ع الأرض قامت عربة أمن مركزى بالمرور فوق جسده لتدهسه في منظر أبكى جميع المتظاهرين، وقبل أن يفيق الجميع من الصدمة تفر العربة هاربة من قلب الميدان ومعها قوات الشرطة  وعند استلام جثته كانوا عايزين يمضوا أهله ع ورقة انه قتل أثناء أحداث شغف وعنف ف المظاهرات وتقرير يفيد بهبوط ف الدورة الدموية ولأن زوجته ووالده ووالدته رفضوا التوقيع والموافقة ع الكلام ده ,, قضى جثمانه ف المستشفى حوالى 4 أيام واضطر أهله ع  توقيع تنازل كامل عن جميع مستحقاته وحقوقه، عشان يستلموا جثمانه ليدفن مع تاكيد تقرير المستشفى إصابته برصاص حى، وبتهتك فى الذراع والصدر والأرجل، نتيجة دهس سيارة الشرطة له.... الله يرحمه ويرحم كل الشهداء يارب
وكمان ...
مباحث أمن الدولة ,,,, 
نفسي أعرف بقا هو الجهاز ده  كان بتأمن أى دولة ..... أعتقد من اللى بيحصل واللى حصل ده انه كان بتأمن دولة مبارك وأعوانه فقط... دولة الفساد والأستبداد ... تناسوا أمن الدولة ,, دولة جمهورية مصر العربية وأمن شعبها وأهلها ليحافظوا ع أمن الفاسدين وأعوانهم ... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ...
و
حقيقى ربنا يرحم كل الشهداء ,, شهداء شباب مصر ف كل المحافظات ,,, وكل الضباط الشرفاء الأحرار ,,,
بجد مش عارفة أقول ايه ,, اكيد ف ضباط شرفاء ولكن كانت الأغلبية الفاسدة هى الغالبة ,,, ربنا ينصر الحق والشرفاء ف كل زمان ومكان..


كل التحية والاحترام للشهيد اللواء محمد البطران وامثاله الضباط الشرفاء ...وكل شهداء تحرير مصر ..
ربنا يرحمهم ويرحمنا برحمته الواسعة :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

محدش بالله عليكم يقول مجموعة من البلطجية 

إن كان دول بلطجية فتلات تربع سكان شبرا والشرابية والزاوية الحمرا وامبابة وأكثر المناطق الشعبية أستخدموا نفس الأسلوب 

سواء في إشعال النار في أقسام البوليس
ومحدش يقولي دول بلطجية
لانهم ناس عاديين 


وأفكركم بشيء فقط

بالبلطجيه
الجيش
الشرطة
شباب التحرير
أحنا 

كلنا شعب مصر

فلو كان فينا بلطجي فهو مصري
لو كان فينا شرطي فاسد أو غير فاسد فهو مصري 


فسدت السمكة حتى رأسهاااااااااااااا

لا أحد يقول نظام قديم ونظام جديد 
ويسقط النظام

شعار غريب وأن كنت أتمنى ان يكون

تغيير النظام

وليس إسقاط النظام 

فعدم وجود نظام يعني فوضي

وهو ما نحن فيه الآن

شيلوا العادلي
لا شيلوا الحكومة
لا شيلوا حسني 
لا شيلوا شفيق
لا شيلوا الشرطة 
لا شيلوا أمن الدولة
لا شيلوا المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة


صباحكم ومسائكم ديمقراطية غير التي أراها في مصر

----------


## hanoaa

صفحة وزارة الدكتور عصام شرف على الفيس معلقة عندى حد عنده فكرة ليه

----------


## R17E

صدر قرر اليوم بإستلام الجيش كافة مقار امن الدوله
و الضباط يروحوا

----------


## حمادو

> صدر قرر اليوم بإستلام الجيش كافة مقار امن الدوله
> و الضباط يروحوا


وياترى ايه دلالات القرار دا؟


الحقيقة الخوف أن الأمر يتطور لما هو أسوأ...القانون أصبح بلا هيبة الآن والجيش لا يستطيع تحمل الشأن الداخلى وحده.
مش معقول يعني ننسب أي عملية سحل وضرب وقتل ظابط أنه كان من الظباط الوحشن اللى مش مصريين, وأن اللى عمل فيه كده من البلطجية الوحشين اللى برضه مش مصريين...فى حين أن باقى الناس ملائكة تمشى على الأرض ومصريين! كلنا مصريين هنا سواء الوحش أو الكويس ولازم الكل يكون تحت مظلة واحدة وهى القانون.
الأمر قد يخرج من السيطرة إذا إستمر على هذا النحو, ويجب لنا وقفة مع أنفسنا, أولها ألا نعطى للمخطئ أعذار بعد ذلك بل نظهر القسوة والشدة لمن يخرق القانون والأعراف ونسارع بعودة القانون على أرض الواقع مرة أخرى, وإلا.....

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ضباط أمن الدولة اثناء القبض عليهم

----------


## اليمامة

> محدش بالله عليكم يقول مجموعة من البلطجية 
> 
> إن كان دول بلطجية فتلات تربع سكان شبرا والشرابية والزاوية الحمرا وامبابة وأكثر المناطق الشعبية أستخدموا نفس الأسلوب 
> 
> سواء في إشعال النار في أقسام البوليس
> ومحدش يقولي دول بلطجية
> لانهم ناس عاديين 
> 
> 
> ...


أنا موش فاهمة احنا بننتقم من نفسنا واللا ايه بالضبط ؟
وكلمة مصريين اللى بقت تاعبة الناس ؟
هو اللى بيقول مصرى أو موش مصرى بيرفع عنه الجنسية ؟
أنا شخصيا بتكلم فى سلوك وصفات ..
بتكلم من نتاج صفات أصلية وعقل ناقد تاريخى..
البلطجة بدأت من الداخلية..وبعدين لما بدأ الجيش يسيطر شوية على الوضع..وتراجعت نسبة البلطجة الخلاقة دى..بدأ إتجاه آخر يظهر ..بدأت الناس تنتقم وتتشفى على طريقة العدالة الإنتقامية..وفى وسط الهيصة اللى يسرق يسرق..اللى كان مقموع بينفجر..اللى أصلا شغلانته بلطجى حن ليها ورجع..وهلم جرا..وطلعوا البلطجية الأصليين أصحاب المهنة..
ايه الحكاية يعنى ؟..
الحكاية ان دا إنفجار وتداعى مؤسف ولكنه واقعى ومتوقع..موش دفاع ولا إنكار..ولكنه اقرار بالحالة اللى لازم نقدر انها هتتوالى..وموش هايدوم..برغم خطورة الوضع..
وبالذات فى المناطق الشعبية الفقيرة المقهورة المذكورة..
ودى موش تفسيراتى..دى تحليلات محللين وشواهد على اللى بيحصل وبالأدلة..المجتمع موش كدا..ولكنه فيه بلطجية وحراميه ومجرمين..وفى الظروف دى هانتوقع ايه ؟ ولكن هل دا يعنى ان غالبية الناس كدا ..بلطجية..يمكن برضو..نبقى نبص فى بطاقاتهم نتأكد..
مين مخالفنا الرأى ان لازم يكون فيه أمن والشرطة تنزل..ويعود الإنضباط..هى دى القصة فعلا..
وخلاص ماتزعلوش..
الناس البلطجية دول مصريين..ابقوا بصوا فى بطايقهم هتلاقوا الجنسية مصرى..إذا كان دا اللى مزعلكم..
كل دا تداعيات القرف والفساد اللى كان بيحصل فى البلد..وصناعة المجرمين اللى كانت مصر بتاخد فيها شهادة الأيزو..الشعب هو اللى يتحملها..هو اللى عملها..؟!!
ولسه هايستمر الوضع كمان..ولسه بعد ما جهاز أمن الدولة يتحل لو حلوه..هايطلعوا الآلهة بتوعه يدبحوا فى الناس وينتقموا منهم..وساعتها هانقول ورونا البطاقة نشوفك مصرى واللا لأ..وهايطلعوا مصريين..
مين اللى معطل الشرطة..الناس ؟!!
مين مانعهم نفسى أفهم ؟!!
فعلا يا ابن البلد السمكة فاسدة حتى ديلها..مين كان يتصور ان البلد عايشة على قمة هرم من الفساد والظلم والقمع والسرقة..عمرى ماكنت أتصور كدا..
يظهر اللى بقى بيعتز بوطنيته ومصريته ومؤمن بحق الناس..بقى حالم وغير منطقى وغير براجماتى تقريبا فى الزمن الخاين..!!!
كلنا على فكرة كنا فاسدين..
ولسه عايشين فى الفساد..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الحقووووووووووا  برنامج الحقيقة بتاع وائل الإبراشي بيكلم الطبيب الشرعي اللي مطلع تقارير  ان شهداء 25 يناير ماتوا بسبب اختناق أدى لهبوط حاد بالدورة الدموية  !!!!!!!!


أنا شفت الحلقه يا ساره 
حاجه قمه في قلة الأدب والاستهزاء منهم لله

طب شوفتى الجزء التانى من الحلقه وحكاية البرنس اللى طلع





















كلب الرئيس  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

فعلا اليمامة ودي أول كلمة كتبتها في الموضوع هنا 

كلنا فاسدين من الصغير للكبير

يبقه الشعب المصري فاسد

يبقه أحنا المفروض ننادي ب

الشعب يريد تغيير المصريين 

ونأجر لنا شعب من بره على نضيف بقه 

او نستني جيل نضيف نقي بعد خمسين سنة ولا حاجه 

على العموم انا كان عندي شوية شعب مربيهم كده ممكن نستفاد منهم في المرحلة الجاية

بس مقلتليش أنتي بتزعقي ليه ؟
وناس مين اللي بدافع عن مصريتها  :2: 
وأيه الفرق بينه وبين اللي بيعتز بمصريته ؟
وهل الشبراوية مش مصريين مثلا ولا معندهمش ولاء لوطنهم ؟

أتمنى أني أجد الشعب يريد اصلاح الفساد
إصلاح النظام
تحسين من أنفسنا

مش إسقاط

الموضوع مش ناقص سقوط

----------


## ابن البلد

> وياترى ايه دلالات القرار دا؟
> 
> 
> الحقيقة الخوف أن الأمر يتطور لما هو أسوأ...القانون أصبح بلا هيبة الآن والجيش لا يستطيع تحمل الشأن الداخلى وحده.
> مش معقول يعني ننسب أي عملية سحل وضرب وقتل ظابط أنه كان من الظباط الوحشن اللى مش مصريين, وأن اللى عمل فيه كده من البلطجية الوحشين اللى برضه مش مصريين...فى حين أن باقى الناس ملائكة تمشى على الأرض ومصريين! كلنا مصريين هنا سواء الوحش أو الكويس ولازم الكل يكون تحت مظلة واحدة وهى القانون.
> الأمر قد يخرج من السيطرة إذا إستمر على هذا النحو, ويجب لنا وقفة مع أنفسنا, أولها ألا نعطى للمخطئ أعذار بعد ذلك بل نظهر القسوة والشدة لمن يخرق القانون والأعراف ونسارع بعودة القانون على أرض الواقع مرة أخرى, وإلا.....


بتفق معاك يا حمادو
وخايف فعلا ان المواضيع تبقي سبهلله
أو هي فعلا دلوقتي في الإتجاه ده

----------


## حمادو

الأخت العزيزة اليمامة...

أظن وأتمنى أننا نتفق جميعا على أنه من الخطأ أن نقول أن 
الشرطة الفاسدة ... مش مصريين
سواقين الميكروباص الفاسدين ... مش مصريين
البلطجية ... مش مصريين
أصحاب التظاهرات الفئوية ... مش مصريين

يعني شئ الحقيقة أظن أنه يبعث على الضحك لأنه لا أنا ولا أنتى ولا أي شخص آخر يستطيع أن يعطي أو يمنع صفة المصرية عن تلك الفئات أو عن أي شخص آخر, ولا أي فئة من تلك الفئات مطالبة بإثبات مصريتها وإنما الحاكم عليهم بإنعدام صفة المصرية هو المطالب بإثبات إنعدام المصرية فيهم.
الصحيح كما أظن وكما أتمنى أن توافقينيني عليه أن نقول أن تلك الفئات هى فئات فاسدة من المجتمع المصرى يجب مواجهتها بشدة وبحسم حتى يستقيم المجتمع كوحدة واحدة..

يعني بشكل بلدي كده هاتى بيضة فاسدة وقولى لطلبة المدرسة البيضة الفاسدة دي مش من البيض...وتخيلي كده منظر وشوشهم هايبقى عامل ازاي!


فى النهاية أنا لا أتهم أحد ولا أنزع الإتهام عن أحد...أنا فقط لى رأي شخصى أردت كتابته هنا وللجميع الحق فى الإعتراض عليه, لكنى الحقيقة سوف أتألم عندما أرى فئة ما تمنح أو تمنع المصرية عن فئة أخرى, لأن التاريخ الإنساني علمنا أن تلك الأمور البسيطة هى بذور الخلافات على مستوى الأشخاص, وهى نواة الحروب الأهلية على مستوى المجتمعات.

----------


## اليمامة

> بس مقلتليش أنتي بتزعقي ليه ؟
> وناس مين اللي بدافع عن مصريتها
> وأيه الفرق بينه وبين اللي بيعتز بمصريته ؟
> وهل الشبراوية مش مصريين مثلا ولا معندهمش ولاء لوطنهم ؟



أنا مابزعقش والله..دا أنا حتى خايفة أوى..
أصلى لسه سامعة تقرير منيل عن أمن الدولة  تعب أعصابى أوى..
والشبراوية أجدع ناس فى مصر..دا حتى خالتى ساكنة فى شبرا..وست جدعة أوى..هههههههه
أنا مقتنعة ان الوضع خطير..
ولازم الشرطة تنزل..وعارفة ان الناس لازم تتغير
ولكن التغيير ممكن جدا ولكن بالتدريج..موش مرة واحدة
وفى النهاية المجتمع برضو موش هايبقى رائع وخالى من الفساد..
لو القانون اتطبق صح وكل واحد أدى واجبه..أعتقد فيه أمل..
بخلاف كدا..
هايبقى مفيش فايدة..
بس أنا بقى مقتنعة ان الناس كويسة..والشعب دا كويس ومتحضر..ودى قناعتى..وكل واحد وقناعاته..يغسلها..يكويها..هو حر فيها..

----------


## ابن البلد

يا جماعة هو اللي بيحصل ده صح ولا غلط  ::(: 

في ثانية ويكيليكس بدأ يعرض وثائق أمن الدولة
وبكره هيعملوا موقع أسمه أمن الدولة وليكس

اللي حابب يتفرق على الوسائق من هنا 

http://bit.ly/hZLwC5

واللي عايز يحملها من هنا 
http://bit.ly/hh15Mw

المستندات كلها مطبوع عليها أنها من حزب الغد في البحيره يعني هو الي قدر يحصل على المستندات ويوزعها على ما اعتقد

انا مش عارف هل طبيعي أن البلاد الأخرى تعرف أزاي احنا بنتصرف حتى في طريقة تحليل الأمور من خلال المستندات دي 

هل طبيعي أن يتم تصوير الجيش في كل هجوم او محاولة إقتحام لأحد المباني ؟ 
ويتم عرض كل هذه المواد

----------


## اليمامة

> الأخت العزيزة اليمامة...
> 
> أظن وأتمنى أننا نتفق جميعا على أنه من الخطأ أن نقول أن 
> الشرطة الفاسدة ... مش مصريين
> سواقين الميكروباص الفاسدين ... مش مصريين
> البلطجية ... مش مصريين
> أصحاب التظاهرات الفئوية ... مش مصريين
> 
> يعني شئ الحقيقة أظن أنه يبعث على الضحك لأنه لا أنا ولا أنتى ولا أي شخص آخر يستطيع أن يعطي أو يمنع صفة المصرية عن تلك الفئات أو عن أي شخص آخر, ولا أي فئة من تلك الفئات مطالبة بإثبات مصريتها وإنما الحاكم عليهم بإنعدام صفة المصرية هو المطالب بإثبات إنعدام المصرية فيهم.
> ...


أخى الفاضل حمادو..
أشكرك على توضيحك..
وأحب برضو أقول إنى لا أرفع المصرية عن أحد..
عندما عنيت فى مداخلتى المدرجة سابقا بخصوص فيديو معاون الشرطة..كنت بعنى ان دول ربما يكونوا بلطجية بينهم حسابات أو حتى موش بينهم حاجة..بلطجية بيفرضوا اتاوات وهكذا..وطبعا هما مصريين..مصريين فعلا..ولكن المصرية فى نظرى هى العمل على مصلحة البلد دى..ولكن من زاوية تانية ولما نيجى نتكلم عن حجم الفوضى والفساد اللى فى المجتمع طبعا بعترف انهم فئة أصيلة فى المجتمع المصرى..ودا شىء موضوعى أعتقد وعادى..وحاليا الفئة دى استشرت وزادت وتضخمت..وخدت راحتها أوى..إنما بقت موجودة نا موش عارفة إحنا مختلفين على ايه بالضبط..؟
بل وبقر انه حتى لما جهاز الشرطة يكون ناجع يعنى ..لازم يقابل فئة البلطجة دى بمنتهى الحزم والقوة ..وبالقانون..وأشد..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> يا جماعة هو اللي بيحصل ده صح ولا غلط 
> 
> في ثانية ويكيليكس بدأ يعرض وثائق أمن الدولة
> وبكره هيعملوا موقع أسمه أمن الدولة وليكس
> 
> اللي حابب يتفرق على الوسائق من هنا 
> 
> http://bit.ly/hZLwC5
> 
> ...


يعني هنرجع تاني لنظريه المؤامره ... 
اعتقد مابقاش ليها مجال دلوقتي يااحمد
ولا ليك راي تاني

----------


## اليمامة

> يا جماعة هو اللي بيحصل ده صح ولا غلط 
> 
> في ثانية ويكيليكس بدأ يعرض وثائق أمن الدولة
> وبكره هيعملوا موقع أسمه أمن الدولة وليكس
> 
> اللي حابب يتفرق على الوسائق من هنا 
> 
> http://bit.ly/hZLwC5
> 
> ...


يا أستاذ أحمد دا فساد كان موجود..وبيقع..
وبعدين هما اللى بدأوا فى إعدام الملفات وفرمها موش الناس..
ولأن حصلت مواجهات الجيش اتدخل
ماهو الجيش اللى هايتدخل..مين غيره موجود..
بالنسبة للوثائق دى المفروض من وجهة نظرى تتسلم للجيش بس
ولا تذاع بالطريقة دى على النت تحسبا لأى شىء
وموش عارفة الحقيقة أبعاد الموقف على المستوى الأمنى ايه..وهل دا له علاقة بالشفافية واللا لأ
بس حتى جهاز أمن الدولة..كان فيه ناس كويسة
وبيحوى معلومات موثقة ومطلوبة عن أمن مصر الداخلى والخارجى واللى لازم مانفرطش فيها..
وكمان حل الجهاز دا تماما من رأيى موش صحيح..إنما ممكن اعادة هيكلته وتعديله لعدة أسباب خطيرة جدا
لأنه لازم يكون موجود كمؤسسة معلوماتية وادارية..وكمان لأن فى حالة حله الناس دول هايروحوا فين
أعتقد هايشكلوا خطر على المجتمع..
بس اللى عايزة أقوله ان الفساد اللى معشش بيوقع
ووقوعه على فكره مستمر ولن يتوقف لأنه وجوبى كما أعتقد
الفاسدين بيوقعوا نفسهم بنفسهم..
وواضح بالطريقة دى بقى إننا كلنا هانقع.. :: 
فياريت يا جماعة نمسك بعض كويس..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

بجد ياجماعه انا مستغرب 
لما نيجي نصلح من نفسنا ونثور علي وضع فاسد زي جهاز امن الدوله 
نيجي نقول الشعب يريد تغيير المصريين ..او حاجه شبه كده 
يعني ياجماعه امورنا لو مصلحنهاش بايدينا ..حد تاني هيجي يصلحهالنا 
انا مش عايز ازيد من صلاحيات امن الدوله كان بيتدخل في ايه 
ومش عايز اقلكم ان وجوده حتي بعد سقوط مبارك وضع مريب ومثير للخوف 

ايه المشكله لما يتحل يعني او يعاد هيكلته 
ماهي المصيبه المنتظره يعني ..
هانموت ..ولا هنعتقل ..ولاهنتحاكم 
ليه الخوف بقي مسيطر علي تفكيرنا كده في كل قرار نتخذه للبلد .. 
بمعين اصح ليه معندناش ثقه في انفسنا كده 
وشويه بلطجيه هنا وهناك يخوفونا اننا نصلح بلدنا ونقول كده كفايه عشان البلطجيه زادو عن الحد 
او حتي شريحه معينه بدات تسرق وتنهب .. 
مش هنستحمل يعني فتره انتقاليه مؤقته ..زي مابلاد تانيه كتير عملت كده 

بجد يامصريين ثوره يناير مش لازم تكون بس علي المستوي السياسي  والاجتماعي 
لازم تكون كمان ثوره علي المستوي النفسي والاخلاقي..والفكري

----------


## مصراويةجدا

نقلا عن قناة دريم ..


عمرو حمزاوي وزيرا للشباب
سكينة فؤاد وزيرة للثقافة 
و










و
































منصور العيسوي وزير الداخلية .. من هو

http://www.alshaab.com/news.php?i=27...4421ecae62%2C1

----------


## مصراويةجدا

نبيل العربي .. وزيرا للخارجية 
من هو ..
السفير الدكتور *نبيل العربي* رئيس مركز التحكيم الدولي والقاضي السابق بمحكمة العدل الدولية. تم تكليفه في ديسمبر 2009 بإعداد الملف المصري القانوني لاستعادة تمثال الملكة نفرتيتي من برلين.  
متزوج من عزمت تيمور شقيقة محمد وهدايت تيمور (زوجة هيكل).

----------


## اليمامة

> نقلا عن قناة دريم ..
> 
> 
> عمرو حمزاوي وزيرا للشباب
> سكينة فؤاد وزيرة للثقافة 
> و
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله الله
تغييرات رائعة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة
بالذات منصور العيسوى
بجد سعيدة
ويارب يحط خطة أمنية سريعة جدا جدا جدا

----------


## اليمامة

> نبيل العربي .. وزيرا للخارجية 
> من هو ..
> السفير الدكتور *نبيل العربي* رئيس مركز التحكيم الدولي والقاضي السابق بمحكمة العدل الدولية. تم تكليفه في ديسمبر 2009 بإعداد الملف المصري القانوني لاستعادة تمثال الملكة نفرتيتي من برلين.  
> متزوج من عزمت تيمور شقيقة محمد وهدايت تيمور (زوجة هيكل).


مصر بتتغير..
يارب..
يارب نكون أد المسئولية..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> نبيل العربي .. وزيرا للخارجية 
> من هو ..
> السفير الدكتور *نبيل العربي* رئيس مركز التحكيم الدولي والقاضي السابق بمحكمة العدل الدولية. تم تكليفه في ديسمبر 2009 بإعداد الملف المصري القانوني لاستعادة تمثال الملكة نفرتيتي من برلين.  
> متزوج من عزمت تيمور شقيقة محمد وهدايت تيمور (زوجة هيكل).


نبيل العربي كان مرشح عمرو موسي لخلافته لأمانة الجامعه العربيه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اخبار زي الفل ياساره .

كمليها علي خير بقي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إحتفاظ الدكتور عمرو عزت سلامة بمنصبه وزيراً للتعليم العالي والدولة للبحث العلمي والدكتور أحمد جمال الدين وزيراً للتربية والتعليم، والدكتور سمير رضوان وزيراً للمالية.  ::

----------


## اليمامة

المقال دا..جميل أوى..نصحتنى مصراوية اقراه..
جه فى الوقت المناسب يمكن علشان أوضح اللى اقصدة بمعنى المصرية على الطريقة الإيجابية..وبرضو كلنا مصريين..موش هانتخلى عن البلطجية..احنا وراهم والزمن طويل..هانربيهم من جديد..وندخلهم مفرمة التغيير " على طريقة مفرمة الورق بتاعة أمن الدولة "..هههههه..ولو ماتغيروش بالذوق..نبعتهم لمبارك يتعايشوا مع بعض بعيد عننا..ويبلطجوا على بعض..جحا أولى بلحم طوره..

تخلص من مبارك اللى جواك



تخلص من مبارك اللي جواك !
صورة

بقلم : د.شريف عرفة

أول كاريكاتير يومي أرسمه ، كان لرجلين يمشيان في جو حزين.. يقول أحدهما للآخر: شفت اللي بيحصل في البلد ؟

فيرد الرجل: و احنا مالنا ..هي بلدنا ؟

أول تغيير حدث للمصريين بعد رحيل مبارك ، هو الشعور الصادق بالانتماء.. فلم يكن أحد منا يدهن الحوائط أو يكنس الشوارع..

لم يكن أحد منا يرفع العلم لسبب غير مباريات الكرة.. لم يكن أحد منا يشعر أن مصر هي بلده و أن له أي تأثير فيها..

و كنا نقول أن مستقبل المصريين الوحيد هو الهجرة لكندا.

بعد ٣٠ عاما من حكم مبارك ، تشوهت أشياء كثيرة في داخلنا .. منها ما رحل برحيله، و منها مايزال موجودا في وجداننا الجمعي حتى اليوم.

 و كي نستطيع أن نصبح شعب دولة عظمى، يجب أن نتخلص من هذه القاذورات

دعونا نتأمل بعضها معا :
صورة

===========

١- العمل السياسي:

"ماليش في السياسة يا عم !"
============

 كلنا نعرف أن مبارك بنفسه منع ممارسة السياسة في الجامعة كي يكون الشعب جاهلا سياسيا.. كما نجح في إبعادنا عن صندوق الانتخابات بأساليب عديدة.

فجعلها بالبطاقة الانتخابية - التي لا تستخرج إلا في وقت محدد في السنة- بالإضافة إلى التزوير السافر الذي أفقد الناس الأمل في العملية الانتخابية برمتها.

 في انتخابات الشوري السابقة لم أكن قد فقدت الأمل بعد وقررت أن أشارك بصوتي.. فجمعت أسماء المرشحين لأجري بحثا عن نشاط كل منهم لأقرر من سأنتخب...

فوجدت هذا الفيديو على يوتيوب أثناء بحثي عن إحدى المرشحات.. تأملوا الفيديو أيها السادة:
إضغط لمشاهدة الفيديو: 
See video

ده كلام يا جماعة ؟

في الانتخابات الرئاسية المزورة السابقة ، وجدت عضو مجلس الشعب في منطقتنا واضعا لافتة يقول فيها : "كل أهالي المعادي و البساتين يبايعونك يا مبارك" !!

فقررت مقاضاته و طلب تعويض، لأنني لا أبايع مبارك  و ليس من حقه أن يقول هذا عني.. فليكتب مثلا : كل أهالي المعادي ماعدا شريف عرفة يبايعونك يا مبارك..دعك من أنها انتخابات و ليست مبايعة !

فنصحني المحامي بالابتعاد عن وجع الدماغ الذي لن يأخذني لشيء.. لأنه من رجال النظام و لأنه يمثلني فعلا في البرلمان !

 و أنت تقرأ هذا المقال، فكر معي.. من هو ممثل دائرتك في مجلس الشعب ؟

هل تعرف أنه كان -غالبا- يصفق و يهلل و يوافق في المجلس، بإشارة من يد أحمد عز ؟

قبل أن تأتي الانتخابات التشريعية.. دعونا نبدأ بالعمل الجماعي الحقيقي في الشارع لاختيار أشخاص يمثلوننا فعلا.. 

و تذكر أن سلبيتك ، تعني سماحك لنفس الوجوه القديمة بالفوز مجددا و التحدث باسمك في البرلمان.

علينا أن نبدأ في صنع قياداتنا و تشجيع كل من حولنا على انتخاب الشخص المناسب.

و تذكر أن أنباءا تقول أن الحزب الوطني البائد يجتمع بأعضائه الآن بالفعل، ليخطط للانتخابات القادمة.
صورة

============

٢- التفكير العقلاني:

"يا جماعة حرام عليكم- إهئ إهئ- الراجل ماعملش حاجة!"
============

المؤيدون لرئيس الوزراء السابق الفريق أحمد شفيق، حجتهم القوية لتأييده هي: أنه راجل محترم و مهذب !

و هذا صحيح فعلا بلا جدال.. لكنه أيضا دليل علي فساد نظام مبارك! فمعني هذاأن كل رؤساء الوزراء السابقين كانوا متعالين عديمي اللباقة لا يتواصلون مع الناس.. لدرجة أن وجود (راجل محترم و مهذب) يعتبر مكسبا استثنائيا لابد من الحفاظ عليه!

و بالمثل ، حين حاول مبارك قبل رحيله مداعبة مشاعرنا .. كانت حجج المؤيدين له، أن له تاريخا و أنه راجل عجوز و مريض و حرام يسيب الحكم كده..

"و كأن من الصواب أن يحكم بلد مهم كمصر، رجل "عجوز و مريض" لأن له تاريخ، على سبيل الجدعنة و "مايصحش كده يا جماعة !

هل هذا منطق سليم؟

نحن شعب عاطفي أجاد النظام الحفاظ على هذه الصفة لديه.. لذلك يجب أن نحذر كي لا تكون عاطفتنا هي المحرك الرئيسي لنا

في الفترة القادمة نحن من سيصنع مستقبل مصر.. فلا تجعل العاطفة مقياسك الأساسي أمام صندوق الانتخابات.

ما الذي يؤهل (فلان الفلاني) لقيادة مصر بأسلوب  مختلف عن مبارك ؟

نحن نتكلم عن أفعال و مواقف حقيقية و ليس مجرد كلام.. فالكلام سهل لكننا نحتاج من عنده القدرة على التنفيذ و إدارة شئون البلاد بكفاءة و لديه إنجازات حقيقية تتكلم عنه.

قال لي احدهم على الفيس بوك أنه لن ينتخب الدكتور البرادعي عشان ساعات بيتهته! 

فهل هذا مقياس محترم يقاس عليه؟

 الرجل أثبت كفاءته عالميا، بانتخاب دول العالم له مرتين لإدارة مؤسسة دولية ، في منصب شديد الحساسية و الخطورة.. و أعلن أن العراق ليس فيه أسلحة دمار شامل ، و ليس ما نجح مبارك في إقناع الكثيرين به !

أنا شخصيا أحب البرادعي و كنت وسط من استقبلوه في المطار بالورود حين أعلن معارضته لمبارك..

لكن هذا -أيضا - لا يكفي لانتخابه.. فالمهم هو برنامجه الرئاسي القادم..

أليس كذلك ؟
صورة

============

- ٣- ابحث عن الحقيقة: 

" بيقولوا الراجل ده مش كويس!"
============

وجود مبارك في الساحة ، جعل تفكير الكثيرين منا أحاديا.. بمعنى أن : مبارك سيء، وأي شخص يهاجمه: بطل رائع و عظيم !

 حين تستقر الأمور ، لن يكون هناك إجماع قومي شامل على أي موضوع من الموضوعات !

 و هذا طبيعي و متوقع على فكرة.. فالناس مختلفون في أفكارهم و توجهاتهم.. و أي شخصية في الحياة السياسية المصرية مهما كانت نظيفة، توقع أن تجد هجوما حادا عليها في الفترة القادمة..

 لأن عندنا حرية تعبير.

في هذه المرحلة  علينا التمييز بين ما هو حقيقي و ما هو كاذب.. فحين يقول شعبان عبد الرحيم أن البرادعي هو سبب حرب العراق، فإن هذا لا يعني أنها الحقيقة.

الطريقة الصحيحة هي: القراءة و البحث.. الطريقة السهلة هي: أن تسمع رأي شخص تثق في معرفته و علمه.

صورة

============

٤- تقبل الآخر: 

إنت تخرس خالص !
============

في أمستردام ، شاهدت مهرجانا في الشارع -تشارك فيه كل القوى السياسية- بمناسبة عيد تنصيب الملكة.. و رأيت أحدهم يرفع علم الشيوعية (المطرقة و المنجل ) !

فسألت صديقي عن هذا الأمر، فقال أن هناك بالفعل حزبا شيوعيا عندهم.. لكن ليس له شعبية و لا ينتخبه الناس.. لكنه يمارس حقه الطبيعي في التعبير عما يراه صوابا!.

و في واشنطن رأيت مظاهرة لبعض السود يشتمون فيها أمريكا ذاتها و ينادون بالتمييز العنصري ضد البيض !

سألت ضابط شرطة عن هذا الموضوع فقال أن هذه حرية التعبير و لابد من احترامها، ماداموا لا يؤذون أحدا و يتكلمون فقط !

لقد أصبحنا في بلد ديموقراطي أخيرا.. و أصبح هناك تيارات و أفكار و مرشحون و انتخابات حقيقية.. لذلك توقع أن يكون هناك خلافات في الرأي مع أقرب الناس لك.. لا تنفعل و لا تحاول إجبار الناس على اتباع وجهة نظرك.

فلك الحق في التعبير عن رأيك و المناداة به ، و لمن يختلف معك هذا الحق أيضا!

 و علينا جميعا احترام هذا الحق، الذي حصلنا عليه بدماء شهدائنا..

صورة

============

٥- الانفتاح على العالم : 

"آه يا عميل يا خاين"
============

و نحن أطفال ، كان عندنا أستاذ مريض بالسادية.. كان يستمتع بمعاقبتنا بمبرر أو دون مبرر.. لدرجة أن أحد الأطفال اشتكاه في قسم الشرطة لأن يده قد انكسرت من كثرة الضرب.

جاء الأستاذ في اليوم التالي و جعل هذا الطفل يقف أمامنا ، و ألقى عليه محاضرة في الأخلاق.. مفادها :  "بقى تشتكيني برا ؟ حد يشتكي أستاذه؟ كاد المعلم أن يكون رسولا.. أنا باعمل كده عشان أعلمك..

و الغريب أن الطفل اقتنع ، و طلب من والده أن يتنازل عن المحضر.

هذا المنطق يمارسه نظام مبارك منذ زمن.. و الغريب أن بعض الناس كانت تصدق.

كيف تطلب رقابة دولية عالانتخابات ؟

كيف تشتكيني في المحكمة الدولية ؟

"بقي تشتكيني برا ؟"

أوهم مبارك الناس أن الشكوى منه هي (استقواء بالخارج) و (تسويء سمعة الوطن).. في حين أن هناك منظمات دولية محترمة, مهمتها تحسين أوضاع البشر في كل مكان.. كمنظمات حقوق الإنسان.

لا تخف من العالم الخارجي.. دعونا نؤيد فكرة الرقابة الدولية (و القضائية طبعا) على الانتخابات.. فنحن بأنفسنا كنا نراقب انتخابات أمريكا و دول أخرى.. هذا ضمان للمصداقية لأن المزور يخاف من الفضيحة و خصوصا لو كانت دولية.

 لقد أقنعنا مبارك أن العالم كله يتآمر ضدنا ، كي نعتقد أنهم سبب ما نحن فيه،  و ليس فشله هو في إدارة البلاد.

و جعلنا نخاف من التعامل مع العالم كله .. كي لا نشتكيه لأحد.
صورة

============

٦- كرامة المصريين 

"إنت عارف أنا ابقى مين ؟"
============

قال مدير أمن البحيرة أن الشرطة(أسيادهم).

 هذا الاعتقاد طبيعي في ظل نظام مبارك، فقد تم السماح للبعض باستعراض قوتهم و شعورهم بالتفوق، كوسيلة تعويضية لنقص الرواتب و العمل الشاق الذي يتخلله مجاملة رجال النظام و الوقوف في التشريفات في الحر لساعات طويلة.. و هي أمور لا علاقة لها بوظيفة الشرطة الحقيقية. 

النظام أفرز هذه الشخصيات الموجودة بالفعل، و التي التحقت بجهاز الشرطة فقط كي تحصل على هذا الشعور بالتفوق.

و هو  الدافع هو الذي جعل كثير من الناس يلتحقون بالحزب الوطني بالمناسبة.

 هذا الشعور -السيادة و العبودية- متبادل بطبيعة الحال.. فالشعور بالعبودية مترسخ في قلوب بعض الناس.

- شاهدت في التلفزيون المصري - قبل رحيل مبارك- رجلا يبكي و يقول : عايز أجي أعتذر لك يا ريس و أجيب مراتي و عيالي و نعيش تحت رجليك نخدمك طول العمر!

يسمون هذا في علم النفس (التماهي مع المعتدي) .. أي أن القهر الذي تتعرض له يجعلك في النهاية تتقبل الوضع و تتعاطف مع المعتدي و تتقمص وجهة نظره و احتقاره لك.. كي تبرر لنفسك منطقية ما كان يفعله.. و عرف هذا على الإنترنت بمتلازمة ستوكهولم.

عزيزي المصري..  لا تسمح لأحد أن يمارس فكرة التسلط عليك.. كلنا مصريون و الاحترام -كل الاحترام- للقانون الذي يفصل بيننا.

الرئيس القادم موظف عام له كل الاحترام و كل التقدير بحكم منصبه ..لكن مسموح بنقده بالطبع.

فلا يوجد إنسان كامل.. كما كان يحاول ممتاز القط أن يصف مبارك

============

٧-- الديكتاتورية المضادة:

" هانشنقهم في ميدان التحرير"
============

عبأنا نظام مبارك بالغضب و القهر.. لذلك حدث الانفجار.

صدمني رد فعل الناس في حادثة سائق المعادي.. حين أطلق ضابط شرطة الرصاص على سائق فأوسعه الناس ضربا حتى كاد يفارق الحياة.

و ضايقني فيديو  لمجموعة من الرجال، يحملون شخصا مضرجا بالدماء على سيارة نصف نقل، و يطوفون به في المكان.. و قيل أنه معاون شرطة كان يعذب المواطنين و ها هم ينتقمون منه.

،لاحظ أن مبارك شجع استخدام البلطجة للخروج على القانون..فأحكام القضاء لا تنفذ و أصبح الناس يلجأون للبلطجية لتطبيق عدالتهم الخاصة.. كان هذا في عهد مبارك فلا يجب أن نلوث سمعة ثورتنا العظيمة بالدماء.. فالقانون سينتقم لنا ممن نراهم مخطئين، فلابد من احترام سيادة القانون.

 لا يجب أن نكون أكثر بشاعة من نظام مبارك، فنعود أسوأ مما كنا قبل الثورة.

حتى المسئولين الذين تتم محاكمتهم ، أتوقع أن يخرج بعضهم بحكم البراءة.. علينا وقتها - أيضا - أن نحترم سيادة القانون ، طالما تحقق استقلال القضاء.
كما لا يجب أن نكره الشرطة بشكل مطلق و نعمم أخطاء بعض المنحرفين.. فالشرطة لها دور قومي عظيم في نهضتنا القادمة.

قريبا جدا ، لن نحتاج إلى التظاهر من أجل تحقيق مطالبنا.. سيصبح هناك قانون حقيقي.. و قضاء حقيقي.. و انتخابات حقيقية..

عندها،  ربما يصبح الالتقاء في ميدان التحرير كل يوم جمعة ، نوعا من الاحتفال الأسبوعي، الذي سيأتي السياح حول العالم لزيارته و استلهام روح هذا الشعب العظيم.
عزيزي المصري..
نحن نعيش في وطن واحد..
و حان الوقت ليكون أعظم وطن في العالم.
د.شريف عرفة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> إحتفاظ الدكتور عمرو عزت سلامة بمنصبه وزيراً للتعليم العالي والدولة للبحث العلمي والدكتور أحمد جمال الدين وزيراً للتربية والتعليم، والدكتور سمير رضوان وزيراً للمالية.


أيوه صح تمام .. بس دي وظيفتي يا أخت  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> إحتفاظ الدكتور عمرو عزت سلامة بمنصبه وزيراً للتعليم العالي والدولة للبحث العلمي والدكتور أحمد جمال الدين وزيراً للتربية والتعليم، والدكتور سمير رضوان وزيراً للمالية.


لأن دول من الشرفاء يا إيمان..الدكتور عمرو عزت سلامة بيقولوا رجل كويس جدا فعلا..
وياريت فعلا أهم حاجة يكون وزير التعليم " التربية والتعليم " فعلا رجل له رؤية..علشان عايزين ندخل العيال تانى لأولى ابتدائى نمحو اميتهم..هههههه
أما الدكتور سمير رضوان فرجل مشهود له..على عكس سابقه الفاسد ال...والله ما عارفة أوصفه..
بجد حاجة تفرح..
كل واحد بقى يجهز نفسه وياخد موقعه علشان نشتغل..وعلشان نحس بالتغيير اللى بيحصل
مصر بتتغير بجد يا ولاد..
أنا حاسة انى باشهد مراسم تتويج تاريخية..لنجوم فى السما بتنزل على أرض مصر..تنورها وتبنيها وتحطها على أول الطريق
الناس هاتتطمن وشوية بشوية هاتهدأ الأوضاع ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أيوه صح تمام .. بس دي وظيفتي يا أخت


استغفر الله العظيم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> لأن دول من الشرفاء يا إيمان..الدكتور عمرو عزت سلامة بيقولوا رجل كويس جدا فعلا..
> وياريت فعلا أهم حاجة يكون وزير التعليم " التربية والتعليم " فعلا رجل له رؤية..علشان عايزين ندخل العيال تانى لأولى ابتدائى نمحو اميتهم..هههههه
> أما الدكتور سمير رضوان فرجل مشهود له..على عكس سابقه الفاسد ال...والله ما عارفة أوصفه..
> بجد حاجة تفرح..
> كل واحد بقى يجهز نفسه وياخد موقعه علشان نشتغل..وعلشان نحس بالتغيير اللى بيحصل
> مصر بتتغير بجد يا ولاد..
> أنا حاسة انى باشهد مراسم تتويج تاريخية..لنجوم فى السما بتنزل على أرض مصر..تنورها وتبنيها وتحطها على أول الطريق
> الناس هاتتطمن وشوية بشوية هاتهدأ الأوضاع ان شاء الله


فعلا يا ندى التلات وزراء من الناس الكويسه جدااا

هاتروء وتحلى يا ندى 

والله هاتروووووووووووووووووووووووووووء بس الصبر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تل أبيب:الإسرائيليون معرضون لخطر الموت بسبب توقف ضخ الغاز الطبيعي المصري




> حذر موقع عنيان مركازي الإخباري الإسرائيلي في تقرير له أمس الجمعة من تأثير وقف ضخ الغاز الطبيعي المصري على بيئة إسرائيل وتعرض مواطني الأخيرة للموت بسبب تلوث الهواء الناتج عن استخدام المازوت  لتوليد الكهرباء بديلا عن الغاز المصري وفقا لما أورده الموقع في تقريره.
> 
> وقال التقرير الإسرائيلي أن استخدام شركة الكهرباء الإسرائيلية للمازوت بما له من "خواص مسرطنة" لهو أكبر خطر على صحة المواطن الإسرائيلي مضيفا أن المخلفات الناتجة عن المازوت تصعد إلى الهواء وتنتشر وتتغلغل داخل الرئتين وتؤدي في النهاية إلى الوفاة ناقلة عن مصادر بوزارة الصحة الإسرائيلية قولها أن التقديرات تشير إلى وفاة آلاف الإسرائيليين سنويا أغلبهم من البالغين بسبب مخلفات المازوت.    
> 
> وأضاف عنيان مركازي أن السبب الذي دفع شركة الكهرباء لإستخدام المازوت كمادة خام لتوليد الكهرباء هو إغلاق خط أنابيب الغاز بين مصر وإسرائيل بعد سقوط نظام الرئيس المصري السابق حسني مبارك لافتاً إلى أن الغاز المصري كان يوفر 40 % من المادة الخام التي تستخدمها تل أبيب في إنتاج طاقتها الكهربائية، واصفة اتفاقية الغاز الطبيعي بين القاهرة وتل أبيب بأنها "خراج ملئ بالقيح والصديد" منذ توقيعها عام 2005.
> 
> وقال الموقع أن المعارضة المصرية هاجمت خلال حكم مبارك تلك الاتفاقية واصفة اياها بأنها اتفاقية فساد في ظل بيع القاهرة لغازها الطبيعي لكل من اسرائيل والأردن في الوقت الذي تعاني فيه مصر وتحتاج لهذا المورد الطبيعي الهام جدا " لافتا في الوقت نفسه الى قيام شركة اي ام جي المصري للغاز بالإستعانة بعناصر من الولايات المتحدة واسيا للضغط على الحكومة المصرية لاعادة بيع الغاز الطبيعي لتل ابيب ورفض القاهرة للقيام بهذا الأمر.
> 
> وأضاف عنيان مركازي ان المصريين يرفضون حتى الآن تقديم اي اسباب واضحة ومحددة لوقف ضخهم الغاز الطبيعي لكل من اسرائيل والأردن لكن التقديرات تشير الى ان الحديث يدور عن تورط عائلة مبارك والمقربين منع في الاستيلاء على مبالغ تتراوح ما بين 40 الى 80 مليون دولار من عمل يات بيع الغاز لإسرائيل.   
> ...



يا حرام لأ لازم تكون الجمعه الجايه جمعة ضخ الغاز لإسرائيل من تانى

مايموتوا ولا يولعوا بالمازوت إحنا مالنا  :xmas 19: 

ودى مهمة الحكومه الجديده

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تل أبيب:الإسرائيليون معرضون لخطر الموت بسبب توقف ضخ الغاز الطبيعي المصري
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يا حرام لأ لازم تكون الجمعه الجايه جمعة ضخ الغاز لإسرائيل من تانى
> 
> مايموتوا ولا يولعوا بالمازوت إحنا مالنا 
> 
> ودى مهمة الحكومه الجديده


فلتحترقوا بالمازوت .. ضحكات شريرة متقطعة
نياهاهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

تصدقو اليعازر كان عنده حق 

مبارك كنز استراتيجي لنا ..عليكم ان تصدقو انه انتهي 



تصريح زي الفل في كتاب التاريخ لسنه 2012

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> المقال دا..جميل أوى..نصحتنى مصراوية اقراه..
> جه فى الوقت المناسب يمكن علشان أوضح اللى اقصدة بمعنى المصرية على الطريقة الإيجابية..وبرضو كلنا مصريين..موش هانتخلى عن البلطجية..احنا وراهم والزمن طويل..هانربيهم من جديد..وندخلهم مفرمة التغيير " على طريقة مفرمة الورق بتاعة أمن الدولة "..هههههه..ولو ماتغيروش بالذوق..نبعتهم لمبارك يتعايشوا مع بعض بعيد عننا..ويبلطجوا على بعض..جحا أولى بلحم طوره..
> 
> تخلص من مبارك اللى جواك
> 
> 
> 
> تخلص من مبارك اللي جواك !
> صورة
> ...


شوفتي ؟
مقال جامد هبلللل  :: 
وخصوصا الفيديو بتاع رمز العجلة مبطلتش ضحك والله العظيم  ::

----------


## حمادو

الحاجات اللى بتكتبها إسرائيل دي على فكرة مش بتكون موجهه لينا وإنما للمجتمع الدولى وخصوصا أمريكا وأوروبا...هم عايزين يقولوا للمجتمع الدولى ان تغيير نظام الحكم فى مصر فيه دمار على إسرائيل, وأنا شخصيا لى زميلة صديقها إسرائيلي بيدرس دكتوراة فى إيطاليا, أول ما انتهت الثورة فى تونس تم إستدعاؤه من الجيش الإسرائيلي للعودة لاسرائيل...وهو شئ مش معمول علشان حماية إسرائيل وانما هى رسالة من إسرائيل للعالم أن اللى بيحصل فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط من ثورات على الحكومات شئ مرعب وضد مصلحة إسرائيل وضد مصلحة الشرق الأوسط بوجه عام لدرجة أنهم بيستدعوا الاسرائيلين خارج البلاد علشان يأمنوا إسرائيل!
وبناءا عليه هاتلاقى تصريحات الساسة الغرب هاتنزل زي المطر على حكومات العرب الجديدة فيما يخص أمن وتأمين إسرائيل وما إلى خلافه, وهو أمر لا جدل فيه الحقيقة, للدرجة اللى ممكن الحكومة المصرية الجديدة تعتذر فيها لاسرائيل عن توقف ضخ الغاز الفترة اللى فاتت بسبب الاضطرابات "واخدين بالكم من الاضطرابات مش الثورة!" اللى حصلت فى مصر مؤخرا.
الأمر دا بيفكرنى بكتاب رائع للمفكر الألماني بيتر شول لاتور بإسم يمكن ترجمته "أكاذيب فى الأرض المقدسة" كان إتكلم فيه عن دور إسرائيل الدعائي الكاذب فى إستعطاف شعوب وحكومات العالم لما تراه هى صحيح فيما يخص إدارة الشرق الأوسط.

الأمل حاليا أن الحكومة المصرية ومعاها الشعب المصري يقدروا ياخدوا مبادرة خطوة إيجابية قانونية ضد إسرائيل زي مثلا فيما يخص الغش والرشاوى وقضايا وزارة الزراعة السابقة والتهديد بضرب السد العالى وإثارة القلق فى وسط وجنوب إفريقيا لإضعاف دور مصر, وإلى آخره.
ملف كبير جدا ممكن يتقدم للمحاكم الدولية يضعف من صورة إسرائيل مبدأيا فيما يخص علاقتها مع مصر, بعد كده لو مصر رفعت الأمور دي دوليا هاتظهر بعدها دول كتيرة ومنظمات كتيرة ترفع ملفاتها ضد إسرائيل...ووقتها ممكن المكسب على المستوى القريب هو وضع حدود جغرافية لدولة إسرائيل مع نفيها سياسيا عن الشرق الأوسط حتى تتحد القوى العربية مرة أخرى إقتصاديا وعسكريا إن شاء الله.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

على او تي في يا نااااااااس
دخلوا مكتب حبيب العدلي وهمممممممممممم
اتفرجوا بسرعة

----------


## حمادو

طيب قولى لنا يا رويترز المنتدى بيقولوا ايه عقبال ما يفتح معايا موقعهم والبث المباشر...موقعهم بياخد راحته قوى عقبال ما يفتح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الحاجات اللى بتكتبها إسرائيل دي على فكرة مش بتكون موجهه لينا وإنما للمجتمع الدولى وخصوصا أمريكا وأوروبا...هم عايزين يقولوا للمجتمع الدولى ان تغيير نظام الحكم فى مصر فيه دمار على إسرائيل, وأنا شخصيا لى زميلة صديقها إسرائيلي بيدرس دكتوراة فى إيطاليا, أول ما انتهت الثورة فى تونس تم إستدعاؤه من الجيش الإسرائيلي للعودة لاسرائيل...وهو شئ مش معمول علشان حماية إسرائيل وانما هى رسالة من إسرائيل للعالم أن اللى بيحصل فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط من ثورات على الحكومات شئ مرعب وضد مصلحة إسرائيل وضد مصلحة الشرق الأوسط بوجه عام لدرجة أنهم بيستدعوا الاسرائيلين خارج البلاد علشان يأمنوا إسرائيل!
> وبناءا عليه هاتلاقى تصريحات الساسة الغرب هاتنزل زي المطر على حكومات العرب الجديدة فيما يخص أمن وتأمين إسرائيل وما إلى خلافه, وهو أمر لا جدل فيه الحقيقة, للدرجة اللى ممكن الحكومة المصرية الجديدة تعتذر فيها لاسرائيل عن توقف ضخ الغاز الفترة اللى فاتت بسبب الاضطرابات "واخدين بالكم من الاضطرابات مش الثورة!" اللى حصلت فى مصر مؤخرا.
> الأمر دا بيفكرنى بكتاب رائع للمفكر الألماني بيتر شول لاتور بإسم يمكن ترجمته "أكاذيب فى الأرض المقدسة" كان إتكلم فيه عن دور إسرائيل الدعائي الكاذب فى إستعطاف شعوب وحكومات العالم لما تراه هى صحيح فيما يخص إدارة الشرق الأوسط.
> 
> الأمل حاليا أن الحكومة المصرية ومعاها الشعب المصري يقدروا ياخدوا مبادرة خطوة إيجابية قانونية ضد إسرائيل زي مثلا فيما يخص الغش والرشاوى وقضايا وزارة الزراعة السابقة والتهديد بضرب السد العالى وإثارة القلق فى وسط وجنوب إفريقيا لإضعاف دور مصر, وإلى آخره.
> ملف كبير جدا ممكن يتقدم للمحاكم الدولية يضعف من صورة إسرائيل مبدأيا فيما يخص علاقتها مع مصر, بعد كده لو مصر رفعت الأمور دي دوليا هاتظهر بعدها دول كتيرة ومنظمات كتيرة ترفع ملفاتها ضد إسرائيل...ووقتها ممكن المكسب على المستوى القريب هو وضع حدود جغرافية لدولة إسرائيل مع نفيها سياسيا عن الشرق الأوسط حتى تتحد القوى العربية مرة أخرى إقتصاديا وعسكريا إن شاء الله.


أنا عند أمل كبير في الحكومه الحاليه
وخصوصا بعد ما عرفت إن إسرائيل مش حابه وجود الدكتور عصام شرف
لأنه عدو ليهم
ودى خطوة كويسه جداااا
وكمان لو البترول رجع يتضخ تانى ليهم
الدنيا هاتتقلب في مصر والمظاهرات مش هاتقف

ومتهيألى الحكومه دلوقتى أذكى من إنهم يحطوا نفسهم في موقف زى دا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طيب قولى لنا يا رويترز المنتدى بيقولوا ايه عقبال ما يفتح معايا موقعهم والبث المباشر...موقعهم بياخد راحته قوى عقبال ما يفتح


رويترز لا تقول يا فندم .. رويترز تأتي بالدلائل و البراهين رأسا ..  :Girl (13):

----------


## اليمامة

وبعدين معاكوا بقى..
شكلى كدا من الإنتشاء والفرحة موش هانام
موش عارفة أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
ناااااموش عمال يقرص ياخويا..موش عارف أنام منه ياخويا..
ناااموس.. :: 
ناموس متساقط كان شرير جدا..
أخيرا بيتهش لوحده وبيقع
وكمان الحقيقة يعنى تصريحات إسرائيل يعنى ضحكتنى أوى..
هو أنا نايمة وبحلم ؟!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> رويترز لا تقول يا فندم .. رويترز تأتي بالدلائل و البراهين رأسا ..


بعتذر لو فيه الفاظ خارجة شوية ..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> على او تي في يا نااااااااس
> دخلوا مكتب حبيب العدلي وهمممممممممممم
> اتفرجوا بسرعة


ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
بابا نام قدام التليفزيون والريموت في إيده
الثورة دى غيرت أبويا يا جدعان  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> رويترز لا تقول يا فندم .. رويترز تأتي بالدلائل و البراهين رأسا ..


يا خبر يا سارة..
هو دا مكتب ؟.!!!
عارفة..
جالى إحساس غريب أوى وأنا بتفرج
احساس مخيف من كتر خياليته..
حسيت وكأنى باتفرج على شىء بيشبه العراق أيام ما سقطت..
أنا حاسة أصلا من بعد الفيديو دا ان كان فيه شىء مستحيل اتكسر..
حاسة ان كل دا قديم..واقع..ساقط..
حاسة انه بعيد أوى..
يعنى ببساطة حاسة جدا بمصر الجديدة
مصر متغيرة بجد..
حاسة بتغيير تاريخى..محسوس جدا..وكأنى عبرت زمن
حاسة بكلمة تاريخ كما يجب أن تكون

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> رويترز لا تقول يا فندم .. رويترز تأتي بالدلائل و البراهين رأسا ..


دى مغاره
يالهوي


بس اللى لفت نظرى إن حبيب العادلى




كان بيلبس برنس بمبي  :: 
كتكوت أوى  :: 

طب محدش خد باله الصوره اللى فوق السرير صورة فرحه ولا إيه؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا خبر يا سارة..
> هو دا مكتب ؟.!!!
> عارفة..
> جالى إحساس غريب أوى وأنا بتفرج
> احساس مخيف من كتر خياليته..
> حسيت وكأنى باتفرج على شىء بيشبه العراق أيام ما سقطت..
> أنا حاسة أصلا من بعد الفيديو دا ان كان فيه شىء مستحيل اتكسر..
> حاسة ان كل دا قديم..واقع..ساقط..
> حاسة انه بعيد أوى..
> ...


و بعدين خدي بالك يا ندى 
ده مكتب حبيب العدلي بس اللي اول ما بدأوا يقعوا عملوه اول كبش فدا
أومال الحيتان الكبيرة بقى ايه نظامها ؟؟
بس انا بسأل نفسي سؤال 
هوا الراجل ده عمره ما شاف غلابة بيناموا في الشارع و صعبوا عليه ؟؟ هما قلبهم بيموت كده إزاي ؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> دى مغاره
> يالهوي
> 
> 
> بس اللى لفت نظرى إن حبيب العادلى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ::   ::   :: 
انا مش عارفة اركز اوي في الصورة بس هيا باين فيها ديل فستان فعلا ..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

سبحان الله العظيم 

مش هقول غير كده

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> سبحان الله العظيم 
> 
> مش هقول غير كده



مش فاهمه  :xmas 29:

----------


## اليمامة

تقصد أنها كانت مخططة يا محمد..وبتاعة أمن دولة وهما اللى عملوها ؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ياجماعه بصو تاني علي الصوره ..انا حطتها اول مره وكانت صوره صغيره 
لكن دلوقتي بقت اكبر 

دي صوره الملف بتاع المرحوم خالد سعيد شهيد الاسكندريه 

اللي كانت حادثه تعذيبه في قسم الشرطه حتي الموت حادثه شهيره جدا واللي تقريبا تسببت في غليان الشارع فتره طويله 

بس الله يمهل ..ولا يهمل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 ويكيليكس  تطلب بحسابها الرسمي بتوتير: للمصريين لا ترموا الاوراق التي فرمها النظام  لدينا أفضل فريق في العالم لاعادة ترميم هذه المستندات*

----------


## اليمامة

> *R.N.N | شبكة رصد
>  ويكيليكس  تطلب بحسابها الرسمي بتوتير: للمصريين لا ترموا الاوراق التي فرمها النظام  لدينا أفضل فريق في العالم لاعادة ترميم هذه المستندات*


موش عارفة دا صح واللا لأ يا سارة ؟
يعنى فى حالة لو الجهاز اتحل أو اتعدل..هايفيد بإيه القديم ؟
أو الرجوع للخلف؟
محاسبة ؟
وياترى هانقدر على دول كلهم..وندخل فى صراع مستمر..
كان فيه نظام اتبعه غاندى على ما أذكر لتصفية حسابات ما بعد الثورة والمرحلة الإنتقالية ونجح..ماكانش قايم على الإنتقام بقدر ما كان قايم على المكاشفة والإعتراف السلمى التفصيلى الصادق للإستفادة ورتق الفجوات ومعرفة ازاى بيعمل الفساد.. مع حصر حالات العقوبات المشددة..
عايزة أقول يعنى ان اللى بيحصل أساسى فى أى فترة إننتقالية مرت على أى ثورة حصلت على مستوى العالم من قبل..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

انا اساسا مش مع نشر الوثائق دي علي النت وصفحاات الفيس بوك لان فيها مايخص الامن القومي المصري 
وبضم صوتي لمناده مجلس الوزراء للشباب ..بعدم نشر اي وثيقه علي ارنت وتسليمها فورا الي النيابه العامه اوالقيادات في الجيش 

وهما بصراحه لديهم حق
لان من الممكن ان تكون هنك خطوره ربما لاندركها من وراء النشر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وثيقة: النظام استخدم عمرو موسى لإخماد ثورة 25 يناير




> كشفت وثيقة مُسربة من أحد مقرات أمن الدولة التي تم اقتحامها - السبت - تكليف عمرو موسي، الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية، بإخماد ثورة الشباب التي اندلعت يوم 25 يناير.
> 
> الوثيقة التي تناقلتها مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي كالـ ''فيس بوك''و''تويتر'' أشارت أن الرائد خالد محمد محسن الشرقاوي (كارنيه رقم 112874 - قوات مسلحة) تردد على مقر جامعة الدول العربية وقام بترك رسالة للسيد عمرو موسى تتضمن الإشارة إل ضرورة قيامه بدور في إنهاء أزمة المتجمعين بميدان التحرير اعتماداً على مكانته الجماهيرية.
> 
> وأقترحت الوثيقة المُسربة تشكيل لجنة حكماء برئاسة موسى مع بعض الرموز الدينية والرياضية لمناقشة المتظاهرين.
> 
> وكانت مقار أمن الدولة بعدة محافظات قد تعرضت لاقتحام من قبل متظاهرين بعد تردد أنباء حول قيام ضباط امن الدولة بحرق الوثائق التي تُدين بعض الجهات السيادية.




  :xmas 22:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

حسن يونس ..وزير للكهرباء 

د. فتحي البرادعي وزير للاسكان 

فايزه ابو النجا ..التعاون الدولي (معرفش يعني ايه تعاون دولي هههههه وتفرق ايه عن الخارجيه يعني)

ابراهيم مناع ..طيران مدني 

عاطف عبد الحميد ..وزير للنقل

----------


## R17E

متي ستنشر وثائق مسربه من فيلا شبرا الخيمه

متي سنتأكد بأن حسن بشندي طالب هندسه مسكين

ما يحدث هو النهايه الحتميه لمسلسل الاحتقار المتبادل بين الناس و الداخليه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

موضوع إتلاف أوراق ووثائق أمن الدولة ..... 
شل تفكيري فعلاً ...
من أحرقها ؟ 
ولمصلحة من ؟ 
وماذا كان بها ؟ 
أسئلة لاتتوقف في رأسي ولاأجد لها إجابات . 
وعجبت أيضاً أن موقع ويكيكلس أفتى أنه مستعد لإعادة الرسائل لوضعها الطبيعي بطرق خاصة ، وفكرت لحظياً أن طابعة ليزر ألوان وإجادة البرامج المناسبة كفيل بإعادتها وفق ماأهوى فليعطوني الوثائق المفرومة لإعادتها !!!!!
!!!

ظهور حقائق أو أكاذيب عن الكثير من الأشخاص في وقت واحد أمر مريب فعلاً ...
معضلة فعلاً ...
ربنا يوفق الأحوال ويوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه ...

----------


## R17E

اسأل نفسي :

           هل محاولة تغيير النظام الحاكم جريمه ... و هل مرتكبها مجرم ... أم هو ثائر خانه الحظ؟؟
هل سنراجع التاريخ بمفاهيم جديده... و هل سنجد من يحدثنا عن عصام القمري ...  أو سليمان خاطر

هل لدي أحد نسخه من كتاب فرسان تحت راية النبي.؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

الحقيقة فى شىء ما قالقنى فى جزئية أمن الدولة دى وموش قادرة أقبله بعقلى..
ولغاية دلوقتى موش عارفة أقول ولا تعليق على الوثائق اللى ظهرت بل يمكن ببص ليها بحذر وبتشكيك..
الحقيقة أنا خايفة أوى يكون فيه نية قصد بكشف أوراق محددة زى دى..أوراق كل القضايا اللى شغلت الرأى العام واللى الناس تقريبا كانت عارفة أنها مدبرة ومن عند النظام وكمان انها قضايا بتلاقى هوى عند الجمهور ومتماشية معاه..
طيب ليه فرموا ورق وسابوا دا..؟
دلوقتى يا جماعة اللى ماشى غير قانونى هل بيسيب أدلة وراه وبالطريقة التقريرية التفصيلية دى ؟
اللى تبدو متعمدة ؟
ساعات مابقدرش أتخيل ان دا طبيعى..
وساعات بقول فعلا هما كانوا دولة جوا دولة..وهما أصلا مايعرفوش قانون..وهما أصلا مابيخافوش من حد وكانوا واخدين الضور الأحمر فى حرية التصرف بأى وسيلة
ولذلك كانوا بيعملوا وبيتصرفوا وبيوثقوا..
وربما يكون التوثيق المدين بالطريقة دى على أساس انه لمجرد تنظيم الشغل داخليا ..يعنى خطوات التشغيل بينهم وبين بعض..وبالتالى كانت لازم تكون واضحة ومفصلة وعلى بينه بالطريقة دى ..
عمرهم مثلا ما كانوا يتخيلوا انهم هايقعوا وبالتالى كانوا عادى بيكتبوا بمنتهى الحرية والوضوح..!
وبعدين كمان مكاتبتهم دى للجهات المعنية طالعة من أمن الدولة التى لا تعنى بأى قانون والمعروف انها لا تستثنى أى وسيلة " لهدفها الشريف " أمن الدولة..فبالتالى الناس اللى بيكاتبوهم ماكانوش يقدروا يبدوا اعتراضهم ويقوموا ينفذوا حتى لو الخطوات غير قانونية وغير إنسانية !
حد يقدر يخالف سلطة رئيس الجمهورية المتمثلة فى أمن الدولة !!
دا تحليل مثلا..
بس لغاية دلوقتى موش شايفة اى أوراق ظهرت غير اللى احنا كنا عارفينه ومتوقعينه وبنتادوله..وبالعكس..على هوانا كمان..
هوا فيه ايه بالضبط ؟
هوا فيه حاجة بتحصل ؟!!
أنا طبعا مايهمنيش غير النهاية..ان الجهاز يعاد بناءه وهيكلته..؟
بس برجع أخاف وأسأل نفسى..
هل اللى بيحصل جزء ما من خطة لساعة طارئة زى دى !!
وبالتالى الورق دا بيطلع للتطبيع معانا..ههههههههه واسكاتانا..
طيب ليه ؟
أتمنى يكون السبب مثلا لأنهم بيهربوا من العقوبة والأحكام..
وأتمنى ان يكون هناك سبب آخر..وهو انهم ممكن يكونوا بيضربوا بعض داخليا..يعنى انقسموا على بعض..وبيحاولوا يرموا البلاوى كل واحد على التانى ..أو الكبار على الصغيرين..أو حتى لإبعاد نظرنا عن الأهم والذى لم يقال بعد..
دى الحاجة الغير منطقية اللى بفكر فيها..
أما الورق نفسه المعروض فالحقيقة انه موش هاممنى ولا مكترثه بيه..
ربما لأنى موش مصدقاه
وموش شايفاه منطقى
أو قديم

----------


## حمادو

> وأتمنى ان يكون هناك سبب آخر..وهو انهم ممكن يكونوا بيض


ههههههههههههههههههه

أنا قريت مداخلتك قبل تعديلها لغاية ما وصلت للجملة دي هههههههههههههههههه


بس على العموم أنا أساسا أشك فى مصداقية الأوراق اللى بيقولوا عليها مسربة من جهاز أمن الدولة, بغض النظر بأه كونهم بيض أو زودو اجرى
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أنا قريت مداخلتك قبل تعديلها لغاية ما وصلت للجملة دي هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> بس على العموم أنا أساسا أشك فى مصداقية الأوراق اللى بيقولوا عليها مسربة من جهاز أمن الدولة, بغض النظر بأه كونهم بيض أو زودو اجرى
> ههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه
أنا دوست على enter بالغلط فى وسط مانا بكتب..أصل صوابعى بتزودوا تجرى من السرعة على الكيبورد..وبتتشنكل..
وفجأة لقيت حاجة بتقولى " تم ..المشاركة "..
كنت هاسيبها بيض بيض وخلاص..
بس قلت مايصحش..
هايفرقوا ازاى دلوقتى بين البيض وبعضه ..
رجعت مارشدير ..وضبطت المرايات..
وعملت واحد زودوا اجرى أخير..ههههههه
تمام يا زيزو..يا مطلق المواهب...

ههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> تمام يا زيزو..يا مطلق المواهب...
> 
> ههههههههه


زيزو  :: 
واضح إنك متشنكله عالاخر يا ندى

دا حمادو يا ندى حمااااادو 

 ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ياريت حد من القاهره يقولنا ايه اللي بيحصل في لاظوغلي ..لان الانباء متضاربه جدا 

فينك يارويتر المنتدي

----------


## hanoaa

> نقلا عن قناة دريم ..
> 
> 
> عمرو حمزاوي وزيرا للشباب
> سكينة فؤاد وزيرة للثقافة 
> و
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ممكن مبدئياً أقولك من هو يا سارة
بإعتبارى من محافظة المنيا 
سيادة اللواء منصور عيسوى كان محافظ المنيا فى فترة سابقة أنا مش فاكرة تواريخ بالظبط بس ده فى الغالب كان أوائل التسعينات
كانت المنيا وقتها من أصعب الاماكن اللى ممكن تعيشى فيها
حظر تجوال و قلق و بيقولوا عليها بؤرة من بؤر الإرهاب
طبعاً أنا ماعرفش هو تعامل مع ده إزاى لأن ده كان من مده طويلة 
و كمان أنا إدراكى للأمور وقتها مش هايسعفنى أفتى
بس اللى وصلتله المنيا بيقول إنه تعامل معاه صح
بس أنا أعرف حد من إللى كانوا مقربين ليه وقتها
رأيه فيه إنه شخصية محترمة نضيفة من الناس إللى أدت كتير للمنيا
مش من الناس إللى أخدت منها زى التابعين لسيادته و أخرهم المحافظ الحالى
و رأى الشخص ده انا أثق فيه جدا
و موقعه يقول إنه يقدر ينقل وجهة نظر صح
أيام الثورة أنا سمعت تصريح لسيادة اللواء منصور العيسوى
طبعاً أنا مش فاكرة نصه لكنى إحترمته جداااااااااااااا و لا زلت و يومها تمنيت لو إنه ظل محافظاً للمنيا 
كانت الأمور هاتختلف كتييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 لاظوغلي | عاجل | مؤكد: المتظاهرين يتجمعون في شارع القصر العيني منتظرين وصول أعداد كبيرة لمحاولة إقتحام المبنى مرة أخرى**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 عاجل |مؤكد: رائحة "شياط" قوية تنبعث من مقر أمن الدولة بلاظوغلي وتنتشر في الشوارع المحيطة
#**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 لاظوغلى  | عاجل | مؤكد: أحد الصحفيات دخلت للمكان قبل بدء الإضطرابات منذ فترة  وعند خروجها أخذت منها جميع الأشرطة المصورة وحذف جميع الصور والفيديوهات  التي تم تصويرها من على كاميراتها
#egypt*




*R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 لاظوغلى  | عاجل | مؤكد: الجيش يطلق زخات من الرصاص في الهواء وبلطجية يقذفون  الحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة على المتظاهرين لتفريقهم ومنعهم من دخول المكان
#egypt #amndola**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 عاجل | مؤكد:الجيش يفرق المتظاهرين أمام مقر أمن الدولة في لاظوغلي وإستخدام العصى الكهربائية
#egypt*

----------


## طائر الشرق

مساء الاستهبال




> ام مجموعة من البلطجية ظهر الاحد باقتحام بوابة جامعة القاهرة وترويع الطلاب. 
> 
> وحاول بعض الطلاب التصدي لهم مما أسفر عن اصابة الكثير من الطلاب بجروح. 
> 
> واكد شهود عيان لمصراوي أن قوات الامن المدني بالجامعة لم تحاول التصدي لهؤلاء البلطجية واكتفت بالتفرج بل وسمحوا لهم بالدخول والخروج بعد انهاء مهمتهم في ترويع الطلاب علي حد تعبيرهم. 
> 
> وقام مجموعة من طلاب الجامعة بالإجتماع مع إدارات الكليات لتشكيل لجان طلابية لحماية امن الجامعة والطلاب خاصة في ظل السلبية التي يتعامل بها الامن المدني للجامعة. 
> 
> وشهدت الجامعة الاحد العديد من التظاهرات التي تطالب برحيل رئيس الجامعة الدكتور حسام كامل مرددين هتافات " ارحل .. ارحل " مؤكدين ان رئيس الجامعة احد اتباع النظام المصري الذي اسقطة الشعب ولابد من رحيله.

----------


## طائر الشرق

أطلق أفراد القوات المسلحة المكلفين بتأمين مقر أمن الدولة ووزارة الداخلية بلاظوغلي، أعيرة نارية في الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين، وذلك بعد نشوب اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وعشرات البلطجية مساء الأحد.

إلى ذلك، تصدى شباب اللجان الشعبية التي تحمي مقر مباحث أمن الدولة بمنطقة لاظوغلي، لعشرات البلطجية الذين حاولوا اقتحام المبني.

ووقعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين البلطجية والعشرات من أعضاء اللجان الشعبية، مساء الأحد، قبل أن يفر البلطجية هاربين، دون وقع إصابات بين شباب اللجان الشعبية أو البلطجية.

وبحسب شهود عيان فإن مجموعة من قاطني منطقة لاظوغلي بوسط القاهرة، أبدوا استيائهم من تواجد العشرات أمام مقر أمن الدولة، واتهموا المتجمهرين باثاؤة الفوضى بالمنطقة وانهم ينتمون لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ويحاول الأهالي تجميع أنفسهم وإقناع آخرين بضرورة الاشتباك مع المعتصمين أمام مقر أمن الدولة، واجبارهم على الرحيل، وأضاف الشهود أن مسلحين في ذي مدني يواجهون المتظاهرين، ويشتبكون معهم دون معرفة هويتهم بالتحديد.

ومن جانبهم قرر المتظاهرون المحتشدون أمام مقر أمن الدولة بلاظوغلي الاتجاه الى ميدان التحرير للاعتصام بعد أن فشلوا في اقتحام المقر للعثور على وثائق سرية حيث قامت قوات الجيش التي تقوم بتأمين مقر أمن الدولة بلاظوغلي باطلاق أعيرة نارية في الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين المحتشدين أمام المقر لمحاولة إقتحامه ، وقام بلطجية تابعين لأمن الدولة بالقاء الطوب على المحتشدين أمام المقر لمنعهم من دخوله.

----------


## hanoaa

> المقال دا..جميل أوى..نصحتنى مصراوية اقراه..
> جه فى الوقت المناسب يمكن علشان أوضح اللى اقصدة بمعنى المصرية على الطريقة الإيجابية..وبرضو كلنا مصريين..موش هانتخلى عن البلطجية..احنا وراهم والزمن طويل..هانربيهم من جديد..وندخلهم مفرمة التغيير " على طريقة مفرمة الورق بتاعة أمن الدولة "..هههههه..ولو ماتغيروش بالذوق..نبعتهم لمبارك يتعايشوا مع بعض بعيد عننا..ويبلطجوا على بعض..جحا أولى بلحم طوره..
> 
> تخلص من مبارك اللى جواك
> 
> 
> 
> تخلص من مبارك اللي جواك !
> صورة
> ...


هايل المقال ده
البت سارة دى أحياناً بيطلع منها حاجات حلوة على أد ماهى بتعمل دوشة و زيطة دماغها شغالة
المقال ده وصف حالة كتير مننا
و ترجم كلام كتير بيدور جوانا و مش قادرين نعبر عنه
ياريت نبتدى ناخد بالنا من بعض و من مصر

----------


## اليمامة

يعنى ايه كل دا ؟
هل فيه خطط سرية ومكائد ؟
هما بيهزروا واللا ايه؟
حد يطمنى..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

استرها يارب .... فيه حاجه غريبه شكلها بتحصل

----------


## R17E

http://www.facebook.com/video/video....05152&comments

للأسف مبعرفش أظهر الفيديو 
البركه فيكم

----------


## hanoaa

> تل أبيب:الإسرائيليون معرضون لخطر الموت بسبب توقف ضخ الغاز الطبيعي المصري
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يا حرام لأ لازم تكون الجمعه الجايه جمعة ضخ الغاز لإسرائيل من تانى
> 
> مايموتوا ولا يولعوا بالمازوت إحنا مالنا 
> 
> ودى مهمة الحكومه الجديده


هههههههههههههههه
واضح إن إسرائيل هاتبدى تمارس لعبتها المعتادة
المسكنة
أنا أحياناً بتخيل إنهم هايطلعوا يقولوا الشباب اللى أستشهدوا و إنصابوا أيام الثورة إسرائليين
و بنطالب بتعويضات ليهم
المقال واضح إنه بداية سياسة المسكنة المعهودة
و لكاتب المقال لو حضرتك بتفترض سيناريو حسن النية فى المصريين 
أنا بقى بقولك كمصرية أتمنى يحصل السيناريو التانى
سيناريو سوء النية 
يعنى
مالكوش عندنا غاز
الأظرف من المقال بقى
تعليقك يا لإيمى
تخيلوا لو فعلاً الجمعه الجاية كانت جمعة تصدير الغاز لأولاد عمنا فى إسرائيل
تفتكروا كام مليون هاينزلوا التحرير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 عاجل | رصد | قيام بعض الدول العربية بترحيل بعض المقيمين المصريين وغير المصريين وذلك إثر الاعلان عن ثورات فى هذه الدول**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 لاظوغلي | رصد | مؤكد: أشخاص في الأدوار العليا لمبنى أمن الدولة يلقون بالملفات المفرومة من نوافذ المبنى في الهواء
#**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 رصد|الاسكندرية|ميدان محطة مصر:مؤتمر لدعم مطالب الثوره وشرح التعديلات الدستوريه قبل الإستفتاء عليها والمقرر له 19 مارس*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 لاظوغلي  | رصد | عاجل | مؤكد:  تهريب كميات ضخمة من الملفات عن طريق مخبرين في  حقائب سفر ضخمة محمولة على الظهر ويدخلون عمارة سكنية بالقرب من المدرسة  الألمانية
#**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 لاظوغلي | رصد | عاجل | مؤكد: مئات يتوجهون لدعم المتظاهرين ويهتفون "الشعب يدين...إحراق الملفات"
#**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 لاظوغلي | رصد | عاجل | مؤكد: إشتباكات بين البلطجية والمتظاهرين وإصابة 50 بإصابات تتراوح بين متوسطة إلى خطيرة**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 لاظوغلي | رصد | عاجل | مؤكد: إحتجاز الإعلامية بثينة كامل من قبل قوات الجيش
#**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 لاظوغلي  | رصد | عاجل | مؤكد: المتظاهرين يهتفون " الشعب يدين...حرق الملفات"  ويدعون الجماهير للنزول والمشاركة لحماية ملفات فساد النظام من الحريق أو  الإتلاف**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 لاظوغلي  | رصد | عاجل |مؤكد: تجمع أكثر من 6000 متظاهر الآن في شارع القصر العيني  ويتوجهون إلى مقر أمن الدولة لمنع حرق الملفات وملاحظة أدخنة تتصاعد من  ناحية المبنى
#**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 عاجل  || رصد || مؤكد | أسيوط : إقتحام مبنى أمن الدولة بالقصية وتم التحفظ على  وثائق وشرائط فيديو وهى بحوزة المهندس محمود حلمى مرشح الاخوان المسلمين  بالقصية وسيتم تسليمها الى مجموعة من المحامين تمهيدا لتسليمها للنيابه* 


*آلاف يتظاهرون أمام مقر لاظوغلي ويهتفون "الشعب يريد تفتيش أمن الدولة" | الدستور*


*R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 رصد|الاسكندرية|ميدان محطة مصر:مؤتمر لدعم مطالب الثوره وشرح التعديلات الدستوريه قبل الإستفتاء عليها والمقرر له  19 مارس**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 رصد  | عاجل | مؤكد: آلالاف المسيحيين يتظاهرون أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون  إحتجاجا على حرق كنيسة الشهيدين بأطفيح ويطالبون بمحاسبة المسئولين عن  الحادث**R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 ميدان التحرير | عاجل | مؤكد:تجمع أعداد كبيرة من المتظاهرين في الميدان وثلاث مدرعات للجيش تدخل محيط الميدان
#*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

النيابة العامة: ضبط CD يحوي اتصالات «الأمن المركزي» خلال الثورة  

                                                         القاهرة        

أحمد شلبي 


                                                         Sun, 06/03/2011 - 19:59        



 


تصوير محمد عبد الوهاب 

 أعلن المتحدث الرسمي للنيابة  العامة أن فريقا من النيابة العامة انتقل إلى مقر رئاسة قوات الأمن المركزي  على مستوى الجمهورية وقاموا بضبط الدفاتر والسجلات الخاصة بغرف عمليات  الأمن المركزي خلال أحداث الاعتداء على المتظاهرين والانفلات الأمني للوقوف  على البيانات والمعلومات الخاصة بتحديد أماكن تواجد قوات الأمن المركزي  وأنواع الأسلحة والذخائر التي استعملوها أثناء الأحداث.

وأضاف بيان صادر عن النيابة  العامة، الأحد، أنه تم ضبط الأسطوانة المدمجة المسجل عليها كافة الاتصالات  الهاتفية بين قادة وضباط الأمن المركزي للتعامل مع المتظاهرين.

وأوضح أن النيابة العامة انتقلت  إلى ميدان التحرير وقامت بإجراء معاينة للأماكن التي أشار الشهود إلى  إطلاق النيران منها عليهم، وهي أسطح مبنى الجامعة الأمريكية؛ حيث تم ضبط  عدد من أظرف طلقات الخرطوش والطلقات الحية وكذا أسطح العمارات المجاورة، في  حين انتقل عدد آخر من أعضاء النيابة العامة إلى مبنى وزارة الداخلية  وقاموا بإجراء معاينة لأماكن إطلاق النيران وإجراء مسح وتصوير لها.

وأشار المتحدث الرسمي للنيابة  العامة إلى أن عددا من المصابين وأسر الشهداء قد تواصلوا مع النيابات على  مستوى الجمهورية في الإدلاء بأقوالهم وتقديم ما لديهم من أدلة ومعلومات.

وتبين للنيابة العامة من  التحقيقات وجود 19 جثة لأشخاص مجهولين كانت قد نقلت إلى مشرحة زينهم  بالقاهرة، منهم 6 جثث أصيبوا في المظاهرات، 13 جثة لمسجونين.


http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/341731

----------


## مصراويةجدا



----------


## nariman

> http://www.facebook.com/video/video....05152&comments
> 
> للأسف مبعرفش أظهر الفيديو 
> البركه فيكم


الفيديو اهو يا محمد ..انت بس بتحط اللينك في خانة ادراج الفيديو بيظهر على طول

----------


## اليمامة

> الفيديو اهو يا محمد ..انت بس بتحط اللينك في خانة ادراج الفيديو بيظهر على طول


يا حى يا قيوم..برحمتك أستغيث

 كيف أدعوك يا إلهى وأنا انا وكيف أقطع رجائي منك وأنت أنت ..إلهي ان لم أسألك فتعطني فمن دا الذي أسأله فيعطني..وان لم أدعك فتستجيب لي فمن دا الذي أدعوه فيستجيب لي ..وان لم أتضرع اليك فترحمني فمن ذا الدي أتضرع اليه فيرحمني.
إلهى.. وكما فلقت البحر لموسى فنجيته من الغرق..فصلي وسلم يارب على محمد وآل محمد ونجنا مما نحن فيه من كرب بفرج عاجل وغير آجل وبرحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم ما آمين..وحسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## hanoaa

ايه يا رويترز
أخبارك خلصت
بالمناسبة انا مش قدام التليفزيون
ياريت تقولى اخبار كلها قبل ما أنام

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*القبض على محمد أبو العينين أثناء محاولته الهرب بـ(لانش) من برج العرب*




> ألقى خفر السواحل القبض على عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، رجل الأعمال محمد أبو العينين، أثناء محاولته الهرب مستخدما (لانش) بالقرب من منطقة برج العرب، وذلك بحسب تأكيدات مصادر بمديرية امن الإسكندرية.
> 
> يذكر أن المستشار أحمد إدريس مستشار التحقيق، أرسل مذكرة إلى الخارجية لمخاطبة السلطات القضائية في عدد من دول العالم، مطالبا فيها بتجميد الحسابات والأرصدة الخاصة بكل من أمين أباظة وزير الزراعة السابق، ورجلي الأعمال محمد أبو العينين عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، وعمرو منسي رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة (براعم مصر) للتنمية والنظم الزراعية.. وذلك لحين اتخاذ باقي إجراءات المساعدة القضائية لإمكان استعادة تلك الأموال إلى بلدها الأصلي.
> 
> وتضمنت لائحة الدول التي طلب المستشار إدريس إلى الخارجية مخاطبتها بهذا الشأن دول: فرنسا  المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)  سويسرا  ألمانيا  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  الاتحاد الأوروبي  إمارة ليختنشتاين  الإمارات العربية المتحدة  بلجيكا  هولندا  كندا  استراليا.
> 
> وكان المستشار إدريس الذي يباشر التحقيق في بلاغات مقدمة ضد هؤلاء الأشخاص لارتكابهم مخالفات أضرت بالمال العام، وسهلت الاستيلاء عليه بغير وجه حق، قد قرر في وقت سابق منعهم من مغادرة البلاد والتحفظ على أموالهم السائلة والمنقولة والعقارية، ومنعهم من إدارتها، هم وزوجاتهم وأولادهم القصر.

----------


## hanoaa

واضح انه مافيش أخبار جديدة
أقولكوا *تصبحوا على مصر*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وإنتى من أهله يا نوءه 
 :36 2 57:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*العيسوي: رجال الشرطة سيعودون الى مواقعهم خلال أسبوع* 




> قال منصور العيسوى المرشح لتولى منصب وزير الداخلية أنه سيقوم الأحد بأداء اليمين الدستورية كوزير للداخلية في حكومة الدكتور عصام شرف.
> 
> وأوضح العيسوى فى تصريح له مساء الأحد أن رجال الشرطة سيعودون الى مواقعهم خلال أسبوع على الأكثر من أجل إعادة الأمن والاستقرار الى الشارع المصري ، لافتا الى أنه قام بالاتصال بمديري أمن القاهرة والجيزة من أجل إعادة ترتيب الأوراق والدفع برجال الشرطة بأسرع ما يمكن.
> 
> وطالب العيسوى المواطنين بالكف عن مهاجمة المواقع الشرطية المختلفة فورا من أجل إتاحة الفرصة لرجال الشرطة للقيام بمهامهم وإعطائهم الثقة المطلوبة التي تمكنهم من القيام بالمهام المكلفين بها وحماية أمن الوطن والمواطن.
> وتعهد العيسوى مجددا بإعادة هيكلة جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة ؛ بحيث تقتصر مهامه على مكافحة الإرهاب فقط دون التدخل في التعيينات في مختلف الأجهزة والجهات بالدولة.

----------


## 3M 2RTS

كانت حاجة تفرح صراحة وربنا معاكم ويبعد عنكم ولاد الحرام
ربنا يوفق

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *العيسوي: رجال الشرطة سيعودون الى مواقعهم خلال أسبوع*


 *يا ايمو 

ماهم فى مواقعهم بس زى البطيخة القرعة لا بتنش ولا بتهش* ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *يا ايمو 
> 
> ماهم فى مواقعهم بس زى البطيخة القرعة لا بتنش ولا بتهش*


يبقي مفيش قدامنا غير إننا نستنى للصيف يمكن يحمروا  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

هينشفوا ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا



----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هينشفوا


سيادة الوزير العيسوى هايصرف 
ماتقلقش إنت  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> 


وقعتى قلبي يا شيخه

----------


## طائر الشرق

> 


 ولو انى عارف انك مخنوقة منى


بس حلوة وتمشى ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ولو انى عارف انك مخنوقة منى
> 
> 
> بس حلوة وتمشى


كويس انك عارف  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا سيييييييييدي  :xmas 106:

----------


## طائر الشرق

قامت النيابة العامة بمحافظة الجيزة، بالتحقيق مع 22 ضابط أمن دولة، و42 من أمناء ومندوبي الشرطة، ووجهت لهم تهم إتلاف مستندات عامة والحرق العمدي لها، ومحاولة إخفاء معلومات مهمة.

واعترف بعض المتهمين من عناصر أمن الدولة بحرق مستندات ووثائق مهمة، فيما أنكر البعض الآخر منهم تلك التهم.

وقال مصدر قضائي إنه من المقرر أن يصدر قرار بحبس المتهمين على ذمة التحقيق.

كان التحقيق قد بدأ منذ 3 أيام، إثر اكتشاف أدخنة منبعثة من مقر أمن الدولة بمحافظة 6 أكتوبر، تبين إنها حدثت نتيجة إحراق كميات كبيرة من الأوراق والمستندات في أمن الدولة.

وتتحفظ الشرطة العسكرية على العناصر المتهمة من ضباط ومندوبي أمن الدولة.

----------


## طائر الشرق

> يا سيييييييييدي


رأسى ازاى

مش مفهومة دى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*ضباط الشرطة يعلنون الإضراب العام عن العمل السبت المقبل* 

                           الإثنين، 7 مارس  2011 - 18:22
 
منصور العيسوى وزير الداخلية                         
 كتب دندراوى الهوارى 

 
كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن ضباط الشرطة من رتبة ملازم تانى وحتى اللواء  من الذين لا يتبؤون مناصب قيادية قرروا الإضراب العام عن العمل السبت  المقبل فى جميع الإدارات والهيئات التابعة للشرطة بجانب المطارات والموانئ،  وذلك اعتراضا على اتهامهم بالخيانة، وتعرضهم للإهانة على يد المواطنين فى  الشوارع.

وقرر الضباط أن يبعثوا برسالة إلى المواطنين فى مصر مفادها "إذا قررتم  عودتنا للشارع فيجب أن تطالبونا بذلك بصوت مسموع، وإذا اعترضتم فلن ننزل  الشارع".

وأوضح اللواء أركان حرب متقاعد حسن أبو الدهب أن عدداً من المحاربين  القدامى من أبطال حرب أكتوبر اجتمعوا أمس مع الضباط من كافة الرتب،  وطالبوهم بالنزول للشارع لإعادة الأمن والأمان، ففوجئوا بأن الضباط فى حالة  سيئة، وأعلنوا عن قرارهم بتنظيم الإضراب العام فى كافة المواقع، وإذا رغب  الشعب فى نزولهم الشارع فليخرجوا معلنين ذلك وبصوت مرتفع.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ضباط الشرطة يعلنون الإضراب العام عن العمل السبت المقبل* 
> 
>                            الإثنين، 7 مارس  2011 - 18:22
>  
> منصور العيسوى وزير الداخلية                         
>  كتب دندراوى الهوارى 
> 
>  
> كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن ضباط الشرطة من رتبة ملازم تانى وحتى اللواء  من الذين لا يتبؤون مناصب قيادية قرروا الإضراب العام عن العمل السبت  المقبل فى جميع الإدارات والهيئات التابعة للشرطة بجانب المطارات والموانئ،  وذلك اعتراضا على اتهامهم بالخيانة، وتعرضهم للإهانة على يد المواطنين فى  الشوارع.
> ...


هما هيذلونا 
يغوروا في ستين داهية بلاش قرف

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هما هيذلونا 
> يغوروا في ستين داهية بلاش قرف


الصراحه انا قلت كده برضو مع انى رافض الوضع

----------


## اليمامة

> *ضباط الشرطة يعلنون الإضراب العام عن العمل السبت المقبل* 
> 
>                            الإثنين، 7 مارس  2011 - 18:22
>  
> منصور العيسوى وزير الداخلية                         
>  كتب دندراوى الهوارى 
> 
>  
> كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن ضباط الشرطة من رتبة ملازم تانى وحتى اللواء  من الذين لا يتبؤون مناصب قيادية قرروا الإضراب العام عن العمل السبت  المقبل فى جميع الإدارات والهيئات التابعة للشرطة بجانب المطارات والموانئ،  وذلك اعتراضا على اتهامهم بالخيانة، وتعرضهم للإهانة على يد المواطنين فى  الشوارع.
> ...


أنا موش فاهمة يعنى نطلع ونعلن بصوت مرتفع ازاى يعنى ؟
نتحايل عليهم يؤدوا واجبهم ؟
الحقيقة أنا مستغربة أوى 
تصريح مستفز..
هى دى بقة عنطزة ونفس تعالى النظام القديم من واقع يعنى انهم ياما هنا وياما هناك وانهم متعوديين على التقدير العالى اللى فوق القانون وطاعة الأوامر العمياء من الشعب..واللا دا خوف ؟!!
المفروض رجوعهم لعملهم غير مشروط بأى شىء..الناس تطلع تعمل مظاهرة تانى يعنى تقولهم إحنا آسفين يا باشوات ؟!!
طبعا أنا لازم أعترف ان الناس فعلا مقابلة سيرتهم بمنتهى الإحتقان ..لدرجة كره زيهم وعربياتهم وحتى رتبهم..
الناس متضايقة منهعم جدا..لكن كل دا هايهدى وهايتصلح منهم الأول..
أنا أسوأ خبر سمعته هنا فى الفترة الأخيرة هو وجود ضابط شرطة مقتول وعسكرى متقطع ومرميين ..اتفجعت حقيقى..
الناس بتقول ان الضابط كان مجرم جدا فى تاعمله مع الناس..ودا انتقام منه ومن العسكرى..معقول وصلنا للدرجة دى ؟!!
اللى أنا سمعاه دلوقتى ان فيه انقسام بين الضباط جوا الداخلية..
ناس كويسة عايزة تنزل تؤدى واجباتها مع العلم ان فيه منهم شاركوا فى اللجان الشعبية ونزلوا أمنوا الناس ومارسوا أدوراهم بلبس ملكى..
وفئة تانية شايف ان الشعب بيكره الشرطة وبيحملها مسئولية كل اللى حصل ولازم بالتالى يتعاقبوا لأنهم مذنبين وعلشان كدا هما لازم يسيبوا الشعب من غير حماية لغاية لما يعرفوا قيمتهم..
والحقيقة أنا عايزة أقول حاجة بنوع من الموضوعية البحتة..
الناس لما كانت بتمسك حرامى بيسرق أو بيدخل بيت أيام ما كانوا عاملين لجان شعبية كانوا بيمسكوه يضربوه ويبهدلوه زى ما الشرطة كانت بتعمل بالضبط..وكأن الكل متفق على ان دى هى وسيلة العقاب المستحبة والعادلة..يبقى الناس بتتكلم فى ايه..؟!!..يعنى أنا تعبت الحقيقة..
موش كل الظباط وحشين ولا كل الناس ملايكة..والإحترام بين الشرطى والمواطن لازم يكون متبادل..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

والمفروض قانونا عدم اطاعه الاوامر المفروض يحاكمو محاكمه عسكريه كل من يتخلف عن اداء مهامه المكلف بيها ده القانون الى بيقول كده والى مش عاجبه الشغل يقعد فى بيتهم يقشر بصل للمدام بقى  :: 
وياندى المفروض نعمل مظاهره ونطلع نبوس ايدهم بقى ونلبس ابيض فى ابيض ونقلهم احنا اسفين فعلا هما مش عايزين يرجعو محترمين الجينات الى جواهم قايمه فى الاساس على الغباء وقله الادب عايزين يرجعو زى الاول بالظبط
المفروض يتوقف مرتباتهم ووزير الداخليه الجديد بدل ماهو عامل زى شوال البطاطس كده يعمل تحقيق وينزلهم غصب عن الى خلفوهم الى مش عاجبه يتحاكم

----------


## طائر الشرق

> هما هيذلونا 
> يغوروا في ستين داهية بلاش قرف


 عاوزين نطلع حملة اسفين يا دبورة ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وبعدين بصوا لإختيارم لليوم اللي هيعملوا فيه الإعتصام 
يوم السبت المقبل عشان وزير الداخلية قاله هينزلوا خلال أسبوع .. يعني من الآخر اخبط راس معاليك في الحيط 
عاوزين يرجعوا زي الأول ..اصلا اللي بيقولوا التصريحات دي هما اول ناس لازم يتقبض عليهم لأنهم خ و ن ة 
انا شوفت ظباط وعساكر نزلوا النهاردة و محدش من الناس كان بيضايقهم ولا حاجة وكانوا بيمتثلوا لأوامرهم كمان في المرور 

وبعدين هما نسيوا ان الشعار رجع ولا إيه ؟
"الشرطة في خدمة الشعب"



























واللي يمد ايده على سيده .. تتقطع إيده  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أكثر مالفت إنتباهي بهذا الفيديو مايلي:-
- أعطت السيارة الديبلوماسية *إشارات ضوئية معينة* وهى ساكنة لتعلن لحظة التحرك ثم ثبتت الضوء بعد التحرك .
- التحرك المثالي للمصور مع تحرك السيارة وكأن كل شيئ تم إختياره بدقة شديدة .
- عدم وجود أى رد فعل للمصور رغم دموية ماشاهده .
- أول قناة عربية أذاعت الفيديو وقامت بتكراره كثيراً كانت الجزيرة وبعدها العربية .

أما التساؤل فهو :-
ماالهدف من هذا العمل الإحترافي والتصوير المحترف ؟
دمتم بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

درس مجاني مفيد على الفيسبوك

اضغط هنا

*ملحوظة : عنوان الفيديو أو التعليقات عليه لاتهمني ولاتمثل رأيي ...*
دمتم بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> والمفروض قانونا عدم اطاعه الاوامر المفروض يحاكمو محاكمه عسكريه كل من يتخلف عن اداء مهامه المكلف بيها ده القانون الى بيقول كده والى مش عاجبه الشغل يقعد فى بيتهم يقشر بصل للمدام بقى 
> وياندى المفروض نعمل مظاهره ونطلع نبوس ايدهم بقى ونلبس ابيض فى ابيض ونقلهم احنا اسفين فعلا هما مش عايزين يرجعو محترمين الجينات الى جواهم قايمه فى الاساس على الغباء وقله الادب عايزين يرجعو زى الاول بالظبط
> المفروض يتوقف مرتباتهم ووزير الداخليه الجديد بدل ماهو عامل زى شوال البطاطس كده يعمل تحقيق وينزلهم غصب عن الى خلفوهم الى مش عاجبه يتحاكم


يعنى يا زيزو حاجة تضايق فعلا..
دا القسم برضو اللى أقسموا عليه " هما بيقسموا واللا لأ ؟"
ازاى يصرحوا بكدا..دى دولة وموش مؤسسة أهلية..
وياترى بقى سيادة الوزير هايتصرف ازاى ؟!!
أنا كان عندى اقتراح مبادرة والله لو اتنشر يبقى لطيف أوى وهايعمل تصالح..بس بالطريقة دى موش هاينفع معاهم أى حاجة..
ان الناس زى ماهى بتدهن الأرصفة وتنضف الشوارع نعمل مبادرة ونعيد دهان الأقسام وصيانتها ودا موش مكلف أوى على فكرة لأنها محتاجة حاجات بسيطة ..ويبقى كدا بنقولهم احنا بنحترمكوا وبنتصالح معاكوا وتبقى مبادرة طيبة على المستوى الأخلاقى الإنسانى اللى ممكن ترجع الثقة والعلاقة المفقودة اللى بينا وبينهم..
انهاردة وأنا راجعة من الشغل لقيت تحت عمارتى وأنا جاية من بعيد تجمهر فظيع..قيادات جيش وشرطة..وموش أى قيادات..ماشاء الله لواءات..قلبى دق وحسيت بهلع..قلت ولادى عملوها وجارى القبض عليهم..ههههههه
أتارى طلع قبقى ان صاحب العقار اللى جنب عقارنا " عمارتنا يعنى "..عايز يهدها..وعمارة ضخمة جدا..عايز يهدها فى الظروف دى علشان عايز يبيع الأرض ب10 مليون جنية..وطبعا الهد مشكلة من الناحية الهندسية فى المنطقة ولازم هايقلب المرو وخاصة انه على الشوارع الرئيسية فى الإسماعيلية..فى قلب الإسماعيلية..
طبعا الناس اتصلت واستنجدت بالجيش وجم على طول فعلا ولقيت بقى الناس بتتكلم معاهم..وهم بيضحكوا معاهم والقيادات هادية وناس بسطاء انضموا للحوار وكانت وقفة صلح صغيرة..فعلا والله انبسطت..واتغميت بالخبر دا دلوقتى..
أنا كل اللى حازز فيا يا زيزو ان ممكن اللجان الشعبية ترجع تنزل تانى وأضطر أعمل رز بلبن من تانى وأدى كل الناس إلا أنت..وهذا يصيبنى فى مقتل..بالضبط كأن بلطجى ضربنى..تخيل الموقف الصعب اللى أنا فيه.. ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

‫مباشر  | الطلاب من داخل الاعتصام بالجامعة : حسام كامل رجل أمن الدولة وكان  موجودا لتنفيذ تعليماتهم ولابد أن يرحل برحيل أمن الدولة .‬













**********************

الإعتصام كان امام القبة بدأ الساعة 9 صباحا
والطلبة هددوا لو لم يستقيل هيكون اعتصام مفتوح ..

*************************
بالنسبة لكليتنا بقى 
امبارح العميد قرر يقعد مع الطلبة _قال يعني هيبقى ديموقراطي خلاص خلاص _
طلبنا من طلبين 
الأول اننا نعمل يوم تكريم للشهداء .. رفض 
الثاني 
انهم يلغوا قرار حجب التقدير 
اصل بسلامتهم كانوا حاطين شرط عشان تقديرك يظهر انك تاخدي منحة الـــicdl من جوة الكلية 
_غصبا و اقتدارا_
هوا الحقيقة مش رفض و بس ..ده قعد يتريق كمان  :xmas 7: 
ديموقراطي عالآآآآآآخر  :xmas 21: 

************************
كلية طب  القصر العيني 
استقال العميد اليوم بعدما تظاهر الطلاب
وخدوها مشي مرتديين البالطو الأبيض 
من القصر العين إلى قبة جمعة القاهرة

*********************
باقي المحافظات
*مُباشر | أنباء عن استقالات جماعية لرؤساء جامعات حلوان والزقازيق والإسكندرية وأسيوط وسوهاج .*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

النهاردة كان اعتصام طلبة هندسة مدنية جامعة القاهرة 
العيال قاعدين بيطلبوا طلب لطيف اوي ..
عاوزين يختاروا مشروع تخرجهم ..بس والله  :xmas 29: 
الطلبة بيتم التعامل معاهم كالآتي ..
المادة اللي تجيب فيها تقدير اعلى تعمل فيها مشروع بالعافية
طب افرض الإمتحان كان عبيط 
طب بلاش 
افرض كان حظه حلو و الدكتور صححله واكرمه في الدرجات 
طب بلاش 
طب افرض الدكتور اللي صحح المادة اللي بيحبها الطالب وعاوز يعمل فيها المشروع كان غلس و متعسف 
طب بلاش بلاش 
افرض الولد تعب في اليوم ده و محلش كويس ومعرفش يجيب تقدير 

ايييييييييه في ايييييييييييييييه
هيا عافية 
المهم ..
العيال اعتصموا 
خرج عليهم معيد بيقولهم اقعدوا من هنا للسنة الجاية محدش هيعبركوا !

حاجة تحرق الدم فعلا فعلا فععععععععلا 

صور من الإعتصام ..







 :xmas 32:

----------


## طائر الشرق

حسام كامل دا من زمان وانا بحتقره اصلا

من ساعة موضوع طالبات النقاب  وتجاهله لاحكام القذاء زى اى مسؤل فى مصر وانا بقول ان ربنا غصب عليه و يسر له الظلم عشان يزيد فى الغى والضلال

بكرة السحر ينقلب على الساحر ويروح فى خبر كان

----------


## طائر الشرق

حاصر أهالي شبرامنت فيلا مؤجرة لأحد ضباط جهاز امن الدولة، بعد أن شاهدوا دخول سيارات شرطة محملة بمستندات وصناديق، قبل أن يشاهدوا تصاعد الدخان من حديقة الفيلا.

وبحسب شهود عيان فإن الفيلا مملوكة لمصطفى . ك . ف، وقام بتأجيرها لأحد ضباط جهاز مباحث امن الدولة، وأنهم شاهدوا دخول عدد من سيارات الشرطة إلى الفيلا مساء الاثنين، وكانت محملة بصناديق ومستندات، بعدها شاهدوا تصاعد دخان كثيف من حديقة الفيلا، فقاموا بمحاصرة الفيلا ومحاولة اقتحامها خشية أن يكون هناك أعمال حرق لمستندات مهمة.

وأضاف الشهود أنهم أبلغوا الأجهزة المختصة بالقوات المسلحة بالواقعة، وفي انتظار وصول قوات الجيش لاقتحام الفيلا والتأكد مما يحدث بداخلها.

----------


## طائر الشرق

أمرت النيابة العامة اليوم بحبس 47 من ضباط وجنود الشرطة الذين ثبت من التحقيقات اتصالهم بوقائع حرق مستندات بمقار مباحث أمن الدولة وأتلاف بعض أجهزة الحاسب الآلي بها .

وأوضح المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد والمتحدث الرسمي للنيابة العامة ان النيابة تواصل تحقيقاتها بسؤال بقية المسئولين عن ارتكاب تلك الوقائع ..مشيرا الى ان كافة مقار مباحث أمن الدولة فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية وما بها من مستندات وأجهزة تحت سيطرة القوات المسلحة حاليا .

----------


## طائر الشرق

*روي مجموعة من طلاب جامعة القاهرة تفاصيل احداث البلطجة التي شهدتها الجامعة الاحد .

وقال الطالب محمد علوي تواجد شخصين بساحة كلية الآداب الاحد ويبدو علي وجوههم اثار المخدر و يحملون السلاح الابيض وهددوا احد زملائنا، وعندما قمنا بمحاولة الدفاع عنه قاموا برش سبراي " سلف دفنس " علي وجوهنا مما دفعنا للاشتباك معهم وادي ذلك لإصابة  ثلاثة من الطلاب  وقاموا بمطاردتهم حتي خرجوا من الجامعة واواضح انهم اثنان من بلطجية بين السرايات  .



واشار الطالب بكلية الآداب بهاء حسن الى انه تعجب تماما من موقف الامن الذي بمجرد ان هدده البلطجية بالسلاح قاموا بترك الابواب وفروا هاربين من امامهم فهرب البلطجية  واوضح بهاء انهم قاموا بتنظيم ما اسموه " اللجنة الطلابية للدفاع عن الجامعة " لحماية الجامعة وطلابها في الوقت التي لا تستطيع الجامعة الدفاع عن ابنائها .

واكد الطلاب ان المعركة مع البلطجية بدأت في ظل احداث المظاهرات التي تطالب برحيل رئيس الجامعة كما أن كل ذلك وقع في ساحة كلية الآداب مما ادي إلي عدم رؤية الاحداث من جانب الكثير من الطلاب الذين شغلتهم في المقام الاول احداث المظاهرات واشتركوا  فيها .


وتساءل الطالب احمد مصطفي كلية أداب " هل تلك الأحداث تدعونا لحمل الاسلحة والدفاع عن الجامعة ؟؟؟ مؤكدا ان العديد من الطلاب بعد تلك الاحداث اتوا اليوم مسلحين للدفاع عن انفسهم وزملائهم مبررين ذلك بان الجامعة والأمن الخاص لا يستطيع الدفاع عنهم  "

وقالت الطالبة مها صلاح الدين ان تلك الاحداث التي هي رسالة من امن الدولة ليقول لنا  تلك نتيجة الثورة مؤكده ان تلك الاحدث احد مظاهرة محاولة تطبيق الثورة المضادة للثورة المصرية التي قام بها الشباب .


وأكد مصدر مسئول بجامعة القاهرة، رفض نشر اسمه، ان احداث البلطجة التي شهدتها كلية الآداب ظهر الاحد هي جزء من نتائج غياب الامن ليس في الجامعة فقط ولكن غيابة عن مصر بكاملها في ظل الاحداث الاخيرة ، مشيرا عن وجود عدد من الوسائل سيتم الاعلان عنها قريبا لتحقيق الامن بالتعاون بين الطلاب والجامعة  ودعا الطلاب للاستمرار في الدراسة بعيدا عن تلك الاحدث التي وعد بعدم تكرارها مرة اخري  . 
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

وجه رئيس حكومة تسيير الأعمال الدكتور عصام شرف ، خطاباً جديداً  للشباب المصري الذي بدأه بضرورة مشاركة الشباب في بناء المجتمع من خلال دفع العجلة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية الذى اعتبارها جزء كبير من مهام الشباب قائلا :"اتي الوقت لمساعدة هذه البلد بالإضافة الى التعاون المستمر  للبحث عن الحقيقة والتي لم تؤد في نفس الوقت الى أي تشويه أو تزيف للحقائق".

واضاف شرف ، انه  بصدد تخطيط لمفوضية المرأة تبعاُ  لرئاسة الوزراء وأكد ان الاقتصاد المصري يسير في الاتجاه السليم نحو حياة اجتماعية ومعيشة كريمة لكافة المواطنين مع الالتزام الكامل لجميع الاتفاقيات، مؤكداً ان مصر لديها دعم ضخم من الخارج لمساعدة اقتصادها في ظل الاحداث الجارية .

و أكد شرف ان المرحلة القادمة هي مرحلة" البحث عن طاقتنا ومواردنا "واظهار روح الشباب المصري الحقيقي في بناء مجتمع جديد بعيداً عن اعمال الفساد والظلم.

وشدد رئيس حكومة تسيير الأعمال أن مصر ملتزمة بكافة اتفاقياتها الدولية، وأن حكومته تستمد شرعيتها من الشعب. 
ووجه شرف كلمته مخاطبا المصريين بالخارج قائلا "حان الوقت لتنفيذ ما كنتم تطالبون به، ولا تقلقوا لان الاقتصاد المصري سيعود قويا وهناك دعم كبير من الخارج ".

يشار إلى أن الدكتور عصام شرف عقد اجتماعا بالمشير حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، للتباحث حول الأدوار المنوط بالحكومة القيام بها في المرحلة المقبلة، ومن المقرر أن يعقد مجلس الوزراء أول اجتماعه بتشكيله الجديد يوم الأربعاء القادم.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الشعب يريد اسقاط بقايا النظام بالجامعات..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

باذن الله سيسقط ايضا اذناب النظام من رؤساء الجامعات ..وان شاء الله سيسقط امن الدوله 
وعقبال يارب رؤساء تحرير الصحف القوميه ..والنقباء المختلفون للمحامين والصحفيين ونقابات العمال 
عارفين ..بالتجربه اللي عشناها يتضح ان سقوط بقايا النظام لاتقل جهدا عن سقوط راس النظام 
لان تقريبا الوباء منتشر بشكل موسع اوي ..
وفق الله شباب مصر ..ورئيس وزرائنا الخارج من ميدان التحرير ..الي خير مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الشعب يريد القضاء على الفساد فى شتى المجالات
وبناء مصر وتنميتها على أسس العدالة والحرية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*رصد | عاجل | صفحة مجلس الوزراء نفت خبر اليوم السابع  اضراب ضباط الشرطة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*ظابط لشبكة رصد
انا  ظابط و اليوم السابع طلعت اشاعه ان احنا عاملين اضراب معرفش لمصلحه مين  انها توقع بينا,بس مفيش اضراب ولا حاجة,وحاولوا تتعاونوا معانا*



*رصد | عاجل | انباء عن اختراق موقع اليوم السابع وردت انباء الى شبكة رصد بأختراق موقع اليوم السابع*




*رصد | عاجل | اليوم السابع تعود الى العمل مرة أخرى*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

علي فكره اليوم السابع اقدر اقول عنها انها جريده غير شريفه ..وغير محترمه ..
وهي لسان اعلامي يمتد الي السنه الاخبار والاهرام والجمهوريه ...
وصاحبها خالد صلاح لايقل نفاقا وتملقا عن اسامه سرايا وباقي الشله اياها 
فقط لسه دوره مجاش

----------


## طائر الشرق

صرح المستشار بهي الدين زهدي نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة والمتحدث الرسمي باسم اللجنة القضائية المشرفة علي استفتاء التعديلات الدستورية المقرر اجراؤه 19 مارس الجاري بأن اللجنة انتهت من الصياغة النهائية لبطاقات الاستفتاء والدفاتر التي سيسجل فيها أسماء الناخبين وتبدأ المطابع غداً طباعتها وستتم طباعة 50 مليون بطاقة استفتاء. 

أكد المستشار زهدي ان المطبعة الأميرية اعتذرت عن عدم طباعة بطاقات الاستفتاء نظراً للمظاهرات الفئوية بها مما اضطر اللجنة للجوء إلي مطابع أخري لانجاز الطباعة.

كما أكد ان اللجنة قررت ان يقوم الناخب بالتصويت في دائرته الانتخابية من الساعة 8 صباحاً حتي الخامسة بعد الظهر علي ان يكون للناخب الحق في الادلاء بصوته بأي دائرة انتخابية قريبة منه من الساعة الخامسة وحتي الساعة الثامنة مساء بشرط ان يكون خارج نطاق دائرته ولهذا فان اللجنة قامت بطباعة استمارات للوافدين يتم فيها تدوين أسماء الذين يدلون بأصواتهم من خارج الدائرة الانتخابية وفي حالة ادلاء الناخب بصوته في أكثر من دائرة سنتم محاكمته طبقاً للقانون 7 لسنة 2011 ومعاقبته بالحبس من عام إلي 5 أعوام والغرامة من 5 إلي 10 الاف جنيه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ادعو كثيرا لاهل ليبيا ..فالامور باتت حرب اهليه فعلا ..والتدخل الاجنبي بدأ يخيم علي الاجواء ..

الموقف اصبع في منتهي الصعوبه والتعقيد

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

كر موقع "داون وايرز" الأمريكي الأحد 27/2/2011 على موقعه الرسمي تقريراً يفيد أن الملك السعودي عبدالله بن عبد العزيز عرض على "مارك زوكربيرغ " مؤسس الفيسبوك مبلغ 150 بليون دولار لشراء الموقع بالكامل.
وقد أوضح التقرير أن الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز قد اتجه لهذه الخطوة بعد أن انزعاجه الشديد من المظاهرات وانزعاجه من السماح بالصفحات التي تدعو إلى الثورات التي تحدث في المنطقة عبر "الفيسبوك".
يشار إلى أنه حتى الآن لم يورد الموقع أي تقرير عن رد فعل "مارك زوكربيرغ" تجاه هذا العرض والذي وصفه الموقع بالعرض "المغري".
والجدير بالذكر أن الثورات العربية التي أطاحت بالرئيس التونسي زين العابدين بن علي والرئيس المصري حسني مبارك قد بدأت عبر دعوات للتظاهر على الفيسبوك.
___________________

خبر مستفز..مستفز ..الي اقصي حد 
وفكر مقزز جدا ينتهجه ملك السعوديه الذي اتمني ان يطيح به شعبه (وهذه امنيه قديمه ) 
تخيلو استفزاز الخبر ..ياتي من طريقه تفكير ملك السعوديه  ..
كل حاجه يقيمها بالماده ..لايفهم ان هناك من لايباع ويشتري 
تخيلو ..حين يكثر المال ..وينعدم العلم ..وينحدر العقل .. ماذا تكون النتيجه 
النتيجه ان اصبحت الدنيا امامه سلعه ..تباع وتشتري ..وجيبه يتطيع ان يشتري الدنيا باسرها ..ياللسخافه والضحاله .. 
طريقه تعامله مع الفيس بوك ...كالتاجر حين يسال عن البضاعه ..بكام !! 
بس التاجر له عذره ..انه تاجر ..مهمته البيع والشراء والمكسب 
اما هذا ..وهو كما يسمي نفسه خادم الحرمين ..ماعذره ..اللهم الا ......... (اكمل الفراغ السابق بما يتراءي لك )

----------


## طائر الشرق

> علي فكره اليوم السابع اقدر اقول عنها انها جريده غير شريفه ..وغير محترمه ..
> وهي لسان اعلامي يمتد الي السنه الاخبار والاهرام والجمهوريه ...
> وصاحبها خالد صلاح لايقل نفاقا وتملقا عن اسامه سرايا وباقي الشله اياها 
> فقط لسه دوره مجاش


 طب ماهو دا يا محمد من زمان

المشكلة اننا كنا كل واحد نلاقيه بيتكلم عن الفساد نفتكره مش تبع النظام مع انها لعبة ومفهومة ومفيش حزب من المعارضة يقدر ينكر دا

----------


## اليمامة

> كر موقع "داون وايرز" الأمريكي الأحد 27/2/2011 على موقعه الرسمي تقريراً يفيد أن الملك السعودي عبدالله بن عبد العزيز عرض على "مارك زوكربيرغ " مؤسس الفيسبوك مبلغ 150 بليون دولار لشراء الموقع بالكامل.
> وقد أوضح التقرير أن الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز قد اتجه لهذه الخطوة بعد أن انزعاجه الشديد من المظاهرات وانزعاجه من السماح بالصفحات التي تدعو إلى الثورات التي تحدث في المنطقة عبر "الفيسبوك".
> يشار إلى أنه حتى الآن لم يورد الموقع أي تقرير عن رد فعل "مارك زوكربيرغ" تجاه هذا العرض والذي وصفه الموقع بالعرض "المغري".
> والجدير بالذكر أن الثورات العربية التي أطاحت بالرئيس التونسي زين العابدين بن علي والرئيس المصري حسني مبارك قد بدأت عبر دعوات للتظاهر على الفيسبوك.
> ___________________
> 
> خبر مستفز..مستفز ..الي اقصي حد 
> وفكر مقزز جدا ينتهجه ملك السعوديه الذي اتمني ان يطيح به شعبه (وهذه امنيه قديمه ) 
> تخيلو استفزاز الخبر ..ياتي من طريقه تفكير ملك السعوديه  ..
> ...


يا للسخف..
طبيعى أن تصدر مثل هذه العروض البيضاء الطاهرة المقصد من سلطة تعودت مثل هذا النهج..حتى فى التعامل مع شعوبهم..البيع والشراء..والكذب والتزييف وعدم الشفافية..القمع والقهر..حتى الموت والقتل..
فحتى لو لدى تحفظات على بعض المواقع الإجتماعية..فهل يعنى هذا إلغائها وتحيدها للسلطة مثلما اعتادوا..أفضل دهانها باللون الأصفر حتى تصبح أكثر ملائمة لواقعهم الأصفر..مثل صحفهم وإعلامهم..

----------


## اليمامة

> صرح المستشار بهي الدين زهدي نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة والمتحدث الرسمي باسم اللجنة القضائية المشرفة علي استفتاء التعديلات الدستورية المقرر اجراؤه 19 مارس الجاري بأن اللجنة انتهت من الصياغة النهائية لبطاقات الاستفتاء والدفاتر التي سيسجل فيها أسماء الناخبين وتبدأ المطابع غداً طباعتها وستتم طباعة 50 مليون بطاقة استفتاء. 
> 
> أكد المستشار زهدي ان المطبعة الأميرية اعتذرت عن عدم طباعة بطاقات الاستفتاء نظراً للمظاهرات الفئوية بها مما اضطر اللجنة للجوء إلي مطابع أخري لانجاز الطباعة.
> 
> كما أكد ان اللجنة قررت ان يقوم الناخب بالتصويت في دائرته الانتخابية من الساعة 8 صباحاً حتي الخامسة بعد الظهر علي ان يكون للناخب الحق في الادلاء بصوته بأي دائرة انتخابية قريبة منه من الساعة الخامسة وحتي الساعة الثامنة مساء بشرط ان يكون خارج نطاق دائرته ولهذا فان اللجنة قامت بطباعة استمارات للوافدين يتم فيها تدوين أسماء الذين يدلون بأصواتهم من خارج الدائرة الانتخابية وفي حالة ادلاء الناخب بصوته في أكثر من دائرة سنتم محاكمته طبقاً للقانون 7 لسنة 2011 ومعاقبته بالحبس من عام إلي 5 أعوام والغرامة من 5 إلي 10 الاف جنيه


ياريت يا هيثم ..انت أو محمد حسين ..تتكرموا علينا وتفهمونا بالضبط التعديلات اللى هايتم الإستفتاء عليها ايه هى بشكل أكثر وضوح..يعنى هانعمل ايه بالضبط..الأمر مختلط عندى شوية والحقيقة أنا بسأل علشان موش عايزة أعانى أى ارتباك فى الإدلاء برأيى لأنى حاسة بخطورة المسئولية وأعتقد أننا أو بعضنا فى حاجة فعلا وبدون خجل لأن نفهم ايه المطلوب..أو ايه المطروح..
 :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> كر موقع "داون وايرز" الأمريكي الأحد 27/2/2011 على موقعه الرسمي تقريراً يفيد أن الملك السعودي عبدالله بن عبد العزيز عرض على "مارك زوكربيرغ " مؤسس الفيسبوك مبلغ 150 بليون دولار لشراء الموقع بالكامل.
> وقد أوضح التقرير أن الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز قد اتجه لهذه الخطوة بعد أن انزعاجه الشديد من المظاهرات وانزعاجه من السماح بالصفحات التي تدعو إلى الثورات التي تحدث في المنطقة عبر "الفيسبوك".
> يشار إلى أنه حتى الآن لم يورد الموقع أي تقرير عن رد فعل "مارك زوكربيرغ" تجاه هذا العرض والذي وصفه الموقع بالعرض "المغري".
> والجدير بالذكر أن الثورات العربية التي أطاحت بالرئيس التونسي زين العابدين بن علي والرئيس المصري حسني مبارك قد بدأت عبر دعوات للتظاهر على الفيسبوك.
> ___________________
> 
> خبر مستفز..مستفز ..الي اقصي حد 
> وفكر مقزز جدا ينتهجه ملك السعوديه الذي اتمني ان يطيح به شعبه (وهذه امنيه قديمه ) 
> تخيلو استفزاز الخبر ..ياتي من طريقه تفكير ملك السعوديه  ..
> ...


الكلام دا شائعة متداولة من 27 فبراير فى الدول الغربية, وتم نفي الشائعة من أكثر من مصدر...حتى داون وايرز نفسه صرح أن الكلام دا كان دعابة منه شخصيا ليس إلا
التقرير الكاذب موجود عندي كامل باللغة الالمانية من يوم ما نزل, ومذكور فيه أنه بعد ما صاحب فيس بوك لقى ان التمن قليل جدا وطلب 500 مليار يورو, قام ملك السعودية بالدخول على فيس بوك ليبحث عن بنات صغيرات بملابس بكيني للاستعانة بيهم فى إستكمال المبلغ!!!
ياترى ليه الجزء دا لم يترجم للعربية؟

وبغض النظر عن رأيي الشخصى في السياسة السعودية سواء الداخلية أو الخارجية فأنا أرى أن هذا التقرير الكاذب فيه إهانة لنا جميعا.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> الكلام دا شائعة متداولة من 27 فبراير فى الدول الغربية, وتم نفي الشائعة من أكثر من مصدر...حتى داون وايرز نفسه صرح أن الكلام دا كان دعابة منه شخصيا ليس إلا
> التقرير الكاذب موجود عندي كامل باللغة الالمانية من يوم ما نزل, ومذكور فيه أنه بعد ما صاحب فيس بوك لقى ان التمن قليل جدا وطلب 500 مليار يورو, قام ملك السعودية بالدخول على فيس بوك ليبحث عن بنات صغيرات بملابس بكيني للاستعانة بيهم فى إستكمال المبلغ!!!
> ياترى ليه الجزء دا لم يترجم للعربية؟
> 
> وبغض النظر عن رأيي الشخصى في السياسة السعودية سواء الداخلية أو الخارجية فأنا أرى أن هذا التقرير الكاذب فيه إهانة لنا جميعا.


طيب ياحمادو قبل الرد ممكن بس افهم كلمه ( اهانه لنا جميعا ) 
كلمه (لنا) بالتحديد ..عائده علي مين بالظبط

----------


## طائر الشرق

*طب بصى يا استاذة ندى

هو فعلا دا وقت مهم لمناقشة التعديلات دى عشان الناس تقدر تحدد هى هتختار ايه وترفض ايه

دى النصوص للتعديلات الجديدة*
 :xmas 22: 

*التعديلات 8 مواد  مع الغاء المادة 179 وأهمها انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية بالاقتراع السري  المباشر وأن يكون من أبوين مصريين وألا تقل السن عن 40 عاما ومدة الرئاسة 4  سنوات تجدد بالانتخاب مرة واحدة. وأن يعين الرئيس خلال 60 يوما علي الأكثر  نائبا أو أكثر له. ويحق له بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء ونصف أعضاء البرلمان  طلب اصدار دستور جديد.. وإليك التفاصيل.* 
*"مادة 75" :  يشترط فيمن ينتخب رئيسا للجمهورية أن يكون مصريا من أبوين مصريين . وأن  يكون متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية . وألا يكون قد حصل أو أي من والديه  علي جنسية دولة أخري . وألا يكون متزوجا من غير مصرية . وألا نقل سنه عن  أربعين سنة ميلادية.* 
*"مادة 76" : ينتخب رئيس الجمهورية عن طريق الاقتراع السري العام المباشر.* 
*ويلزم لقبول  الترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية أن يؤيد المتقدم للترشح ثلاثون عضوا علي الأقل من  الأعضاء المنتخبين لمجلسي الشعب أو الشوري . أو أن يحصل المرشح علي تأييد  مالايقل عن ثلاثين ألف مواطن ممن لهم حق الانتخاب في خمس عشرة محافظة علي  الأقل . بحيث لايقل عدد المؤيدين في أي من تلك المحافظات عن ألف مؤيد.* 
*وفي جميع الأحوال لايجوز أن يكون التأييد لأكثر من مرشح . وينظم القانون الإجراءات الخاصة بذلك كله.* 
*ولكل حزب من  الأحزاب السياسية التي حصل أعضاؤها علي مقعد علي الأقل بطريق الانتخاب في  أي من مجلسي الشعب والشوري في آخر انتخابات أن يرشح أحد أعضائه لرئاسة  الجمهورية.* 
*وتتولي لجنة  قضائية عليا تسمي ¢لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية¢ الإشراف علي انتخابات رئيس  الجمهورية بدءا من الإعلان عن فتح باب الترشيح وحتي إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب.* 
*وتشكل اللجنة من  رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا رئيسا. وعضوية كل من رئيس محكمة استئناف  القاهرة وأقدم نواب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا . وأقدم نواب رئيس محكمة  النقض وأقدم نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة.* 
*وتكون قرارات  اللجنة نهائية ونافذة بذاتها . غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأي طريق وأمام أية  جهة. كما لايجوز التعرض لقراراتها بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء . كما تفصل  اللجنة في اختصاصها. ويحدد القانون الاختصاصات الأخري للجنة.* 
*وتشكل لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية اللجان التي تتولي الإشراف علي الاقتراع والفرز علي النحو المبين في المادة "88".* 
*ويعرض مشروع القانون المنظم للانتخابات الرئاسية علي المحكمة الدستورية العليا قبل إصداره لتقرير مدي مطابقته للدستور.* 
*وتصدر المحكمة  الدستورية العليا قرارها في هذا الشأن خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ عرض  الأمر عليها . فإذا قررت المحكمة عدم دستورية نص أو أكثر وجب إعمال مقتضي  قرارها عند إصدار القانون . وفي جميع الأحوال يكون قرار المحكمة ملزما  للكافة ولجميع سلطات الدولة . وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية خلال ثلاثة أيام من  تاريخ صدوره.* 
*"مادة 77" : مدة  الرئاسة أربع سنوات ميلادية تبدأ من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب . ولايجوز  إعادة انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية إلا لمدة واحدة تالية .* 
*"مادة 88" : يحدد القانون الشروط الواجب توافرها في أعضاء مجلس الشعب ويتبين أحكام الانتخاب والاستفتاء.* 
*"مادة 93" : تختص المحكمة الدستورية العليا بالفصل في صحة عضوية أعضاء مجلس الشعب.* 
*وتقدم الطعون إلي  المحكمة خلال مدة لاتجاوز ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب.  وتفصل المحكمة في الطعن خلال تسعين يوما من تاريخ وروده إليها .* 
*وتعتبر العضوية باطلة من تاريخ إبلاغ مجلس الشعب بقرار المحكمة .* 
*" مادة 139 " :  يعين رئيس الجمهورية . خلال ستين يوما علي الأكثر من مباشرته مهام منصبه .  نائبا له أو أكثر ويحدد اختصاصاته . فإذا اقتضت الحال إعفاءه من منصبه وجب  أن يعين غيره.* 
*وتسري الشروط الواجب توفرها في رئيس الجمهورية والقواعد المنظمة لمساءلته علي نواب رئيس الجمهورية.* 
*"مادة 148" :  يعلن رئيس الجمهورية حالة الطوارئ علي الوجه المبين في القانون ويجب عرض  هذا الإعلان علي مجلس الشعب خلال السبعة أيام التالية ليقرر مايراه بشأنه . * 
*فإذا تم الإعلان  في غير دورة الانعقاد وجبت دعوة المجلس للانعقاد فورا للعرض عليه وذلك  بمراعاة الميعاد المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة .* 
*وإذا كان مجلس  الشعب منحلا يعرض الأمر علي المجلس الجديد في أول اجتماع له .. ويجب موافقة  أغلبية أعضاء مجلس الشعب علي إعلان حالة الطوارئ .* 
*وفي جميع الأحوال يكون إعلان حالة الطوارئ لمدة محددة لاتجاوز ستة أشهر ولايجوز مدها إلا بعد استفتاء الشعب وموافقته علي ذلك .* 
*"مادة 179" تلغي.* 
*" مادة 189 " فقرة أخيرة مضافة :* 
*ولكل من رئيس  الجمهورية . وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء . ولنصف أعضاء مجلسي الشعب والشوري  طلب إصدار دستور جديد . وتتولي جمعية تأسيسية من مائة عضو . ينتخبهم أغلبية  أعضاء المجلسين من غير المعينين في اجتماع مشترك . إعداد مشروع الدستور في  موعد غايته ستة أشهر من تاريخ تشكيلها . ويعرض رئيس الجمهورية المشروع .  خلال خمسة عشر يوما من إعداده . علي الشعب لاستفتائه في شأنه . ويعمل  بالدستور من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليه في الاستفتاء .* 
*" المادة 189 " مكرر* 
*يجتمع الأعضاء  غير المعينين لأول مجلسي شعب وشوري تاليين لإعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء علي  تعديل الدستور لاختيار الجمعية التأسيسية المنوط بها إعداد مشروع الدستور  الجديد خلال ستة أشهر من انتخابهم . وذلك كله وفقا لأحكام الفقرة الأخيرة  من المادة 189.* 
*" المادة 189 " مكرر " 1 "* 
*يمارس أول مجلس شوري . بعد إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء علي تعديل الدستور . بأعضائه المنتخبين إختصاصاته .* 
*ويتولي رئيس  الجمهورية . فور انتخابه . استكمال تشكيل المجلس بتعيين ثلث أعضائه . ويكون  تعيين هؤلاء لاستكمال المدة الباقية للمجلس علي النحو المبين بالقانون .* 

ياريت الناس تراجعها وتفهمها كويس وبلاش نستمع للرأى الخارجى ومدعى الثقافة لان لعبة المصالح بقت شغالة دلوقتى :xmas 19:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*مسيرة نسائية بميدان التحرير تطالب بحقوق المرأة*

                           الثلاثاء، 8 مارس  2011 - 17:33 
 
صورة ارشيفية                         
 كتبت آية نبيل


نظمت العشرات من الناشطات فى مجال حقوق المرأة وممثلات منظمات  المجتمع المدنى مسيرة نسائية احتفالا باليوم العالمى للمرأة، طالبن خلالها  بالمساواة بين الرجل والمرأة، وانتقدن مظاهر التمييز بين الحانبين كما شددن  على ضرورة إقرار حقوق المواطنة. 

انطلقت المسيرة فى تمام الثانية ظهرا من أمام نقابة الصحفيين، ورفعت  المشاركات فيها لافتات "مصر لكل المصريين والمصريات"، "لا مساومة على حقوق  الإنسان"، وتقدمت المسيرة الإعلامية بثينة كامل التى حملت باقة ورود، موضحة  أنها تهديها للجيش المصرى. 

وقالت "نزلت اليوم لكى أعبر عن حقوق المرأة والتى يجب أن تعود إليها بعد  ثورة 25 يناير، كما أحمل وردة لكل جندى فى الجيش، لأعتذر له وأقدر وجوده  لحماية الحياة المدنية لأن انهيار العلاقة بين الجيش والشعب هدف أعداء  الثورة". 

كما انضمت للمسيرة الإعلامية جميلة إسماعيل والتى أكدت أن التعديلات  الدستورية طغت على حقوق المرأة، وأن المسيرة لا تدعو لمطالب فئوية، وإنما  إرساء حقوق الإنسان. 

وشهد الميدان اشتباكات بين القائمات على المسيرة والمعتصمين الذين رفضوا  المطالب التى ترفعها الناشطات وظلوا يهتفون "بره بره"، كما تبادلوا فيما  بينهم اتهام الناشطات بأنهن أجانب، ولسن مصريات، واشتبكت إحدى السيدات مع  أحد المصورين، مما أدى إلى نشوب تشابك بالأيدى وتعثر حركة المرور. 
ومن المنتظر أن يقام حفل مساء اليوم لتكريم شهيدات الثورة المصرية

************
((((((((((( يمهل ولا يهمل )))))))))))
تصدقو انى نفسى فعلا الاقى مساواه فى كل حاجه المراه مع الرجل وبجد بس اهم حاجه يبقى فى كل المجالات بما فيها المجالات الخدميه الى مبيعملش فيها غير رجال وبجد يعنى اصل الصرراحه انا مش عارف المراه ماتسوتش بالرجل فى ايه ؟
يعنى انزل الصبح كده الاقى واحده بتسلك فى بلاعه الشارع وبيت مولع الاقيها طالعه تجرى على السلم تنقذ الى بيولوعو جوا وكل الى معاهم هندسه ميكانيكا الاقيهم مشحمين ومزيتين نفسى اشوف واحده وهى بتربط على وش السلندر من فوق  ::

----------


## حمادو

> طيب ياحمادو قبل الرد ممكن بس افهم كلمه ( اهانه لنا جميعا ) 
> كلمه (لنا) بالتحديد ..عائده علي مين بالظبط


إهانة لعقولنا والعبث بها بإقناعنا بمثل هذا الكلام

إهانة لنا جميعا كمسلمين الذين نزلت علينا الآية الكريمة ( يا ايها الذين امنوا ان جاءكم فاسق بنبا فتبينوا ان تصيبوا قوما بجهاله ) مع العلم أن هذا الشخص صاحب تلك المدونة معروف عنه فى الأصل شطحاته "الكوميدية" سواء فيما يخص المسيح عليه السلام, أو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, حيث أنه فى مرة من المرات على إحدى القنوات الأمريكية قال فيما قاله أن المسيح عليه السلام لم يدمى بالشكل الكافى فى عملية صلبه لهذا ندمى نحن بالنيابة عنه حتى نلقاه فى يوم من الأيام لوضع صليبه فى دبره! وهو نفسه القائل فى نفس مقالة الفيس بوك تلك بأن ملك السعودية عندما يأس من إتمام الصفقة دخل على فيس بوك لمشاهدة صور البنات بالبكينيى لمحاولة إقناعهن بمساعدته للحصول على الفيس بوك...وهو نفسه الشخص الذى قال فى وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية أن كل ما قاله كانت دعابة!

إهانة لكل شخص لم يتحقق من المحتوى الكامل لهذا التقرير الكاذب قبل نشره

إن كان الشعب السعودي ومعه الشعوب المسلمة والعربية بحاجة لتغيير النظام السعودي, فالبتأكيد لدى كل شخص منهم مليون مبرر لهذا التغيير, ولكنى أرى أن خبر كهذا ليس له أى وضع من الإعراب فيما يخصص الثورات المطالبة بالتغيير. خصوصا إن جاء من مصدر غير موثوق فيه!

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *مسيرة نسائية بميدان التحرير تطالب بحقوق المرأة*
> 
>                            الثلاثاء، 8 مارس  2011 - 17:33 
>  
> صورة ارشيفية                         
>  كتبت آية نبيل
> 
> 
> نظمت العشرات من الناشطات فى مجال حقوق المرأة وممثلات منظمات  المجتمع المدنى مسيرة نسائية احتفالا باليوم العالمى للمرأة، طالبن خلالها  بالمساواة بين الرجل والمرأة، وانتقدن مظاهر التمييز بين الحانبين كما شددن  على ضرورة إقرار حقوق المواطنة. 
> ...


 *وخصوصا فى المواصلات يا ابنى وفى التجنيد كمان وفى النقاشة والطلوع عالثقالات*






*



والاهم من كل دا










هم اللى عليهم الشفة والمهر*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> إهانة لعقولنا والعبث بها بإقناعنا بمثل هذا الكلام
> 
> إهانة لنا جميعا كمسلمين الذين نزلت علينا الآية الكريمة ( يا ايها الذين امنوا ان جاءكم فاسق بنبا فتبينوا ان تصيبوا قوما بجهاله ) مع العلم أن هذا الشخص صاحب تلك المدونة معروف عنه فى الأصل شطحاته "الكوميدية" سواء فيما يخص المسيح عليه السلام, أو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, حيث أنه فى مرة من المرات على إحدى القنوات الأمريكية قال فيما قاله أن المسيح عليه السلام لم يدمى بالشكل الكافى فى عملية صلبه لهذا ندمى نحن بالنيابة عنه حتى نلقاه فى يوم من الأيام لوضع صليبه فى دبره! وهو نفسه القائل فى نفس مقالة الفيس بوك تلك بأن ملك السعودية عندما يأس من إتمام الصفقة دخل على فيس بوك لمشاهدة صور البنات بالبكينيى لمحاولة إقناعهن بمساعدته للحصول على الفيس بوك...وهو نفسه الشخص الذى قال فى وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية أن كل ما قاله كانت دعابة!
> 
> إهانة لكل شخص لم يتحقق من المحتوى الكامل لهذا التقرير الكاذب قبل نشره
> 
> إن كان الشعب السعودي ومعه الشعوب المسلمة والعربية بحاجة لتغيير النظام السعودي, فالبتأكيد لدى كل شخص منهم مليون مبرر لهذا التغيير, ولكنى أرى أن خبر كهذا ليس له أى وضع من الإعراب فيما يخصص الثورات المطالبة بالتغيير. خصوصا إن جاء من مصدر غير موثوق فيه!


طب بس بدون عصبيه ياسيدي الكريم.. 
اولا انا لم ادعوك لتصديقه ..ولا ادعو احدا لتصديق مااكتب الا اذا كانت ايه قرانيه فقط او حديث نبوي ..
وحريه التصديق من عدمها مكفوله بدون عصبيه ..
الخبر استفزك الي حد كبير كما هو واضح ..وبالتالي تقول انه شائعه او غير صحيح او 
وتقول بان الجريده الالمانيه قالت كذا وكذا ..وكانما نسيت بان الصحف الالمانيه لايقرؤها عامه المصريين ..
وكأنما ايضا سلمت بان اخبارهم صحيحه (دون جدال او تفكير ) 
لن اجادل في ها الكلام ..اذن نقول بانه اشاعه 
حتي هذه الاشاعه  
( لاتنفي عن هذا الملك السعودي سفاهته وتفاهته ونظرته التي لاتعرف اللهم الا ..بكام ..وكم تساوي من المال ) 
اي كل ماجاء في استنكاري له في المشاركه التي اغضبتك هذه .. حقيقه ..حتي وان كان الخبر كاذب لان له مظاهر اخري 
اظن انها ضد الاشاعات والكذب ..
ملك السعوديه هو اكبر حاكم في العالم منح هدايا لاوباما .. في العالم وليس في العرب 
في عام 2009 فقط منحه هدايا بقيمه قدرها الخبراء ب 180 الف دولار ..والسيده زوجته باقل من هذا قليلا 
واهدي موظفون عده في البيت الابيض بهدايا تبلغ قيمتها 80 الف دولار .. 
هذا ماقدمه ملك السعوديه في عام 2009 فقط ..وهذا ايضا غير الهدايا العينيه المتمقله في هدايا الذهب وماشابهه 
لزوجه اوباما وابنتا اوباما .. 
ناهيك عن باقي هدايا الملك العادل لبوش ..وبوش ..وكلينتون ..وما قبلهم حيث ان الملك كما تعلم 86 عاما 
ياتري بقي ايه سبب السفه الزائد اللازم عن الحد كده من ملك السعوديه لاوباما مثلا .. 
هل يطمع في اسلامه مثلا ..؟؟ ولا يطمع في عروبه ابيه ...ام هي هدايه مالايملك الا مالا يستحق 
ام لايري بلادا عربيه لاتجد قوت يومها ..
ام هو يظن ان تلك امواله وليست اموال الشعب السعودي .. 

شيء مستفز كالعاده ..اظن يعني 
ولا ينفي ايا ماقلته في المداخله السابقه حول استفزازي من عقليه الرجل الغريب 

نفس العقليه بموقفها من الثوره المصريه حين قال ..اذا تخلت امريكا عن معونه مبارك السنويه 
كتهديد له علي التنحي ..فساعطيها له ولا تنحي .. 

عقليه رجل اتحدث عنها وليس لها علاقه بخبر تقول عنه الصحف الالمانيه انه كاذب او اشاعه

----------


## اليمامة

> *طب بصى يا استاذة ندى
> 
> هو فعلا دا وقت مهم لمناقشة التعديلات دى عشان الناس تقدر تحدد هى هتختار ايه وترفض ايه
> 
> دى النصوص للتعديلات الجديدة*
> 
> 
> *التعديلات 8 مواد  مع الغاء المادة 179 وأهمها انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية بالاقتراع السري  المباشر وأن يكون من أبوين مصريين وألا تقل السن عن 40 عاما ومدة الرئاسة 4  سنوات تجدد بالانتخاب مرة واحدة. وأن يعين الرئيس خلال 60 يوما علي الأكثر  نائبا أو أكثر له. ويحق له بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء ونصف أعضاء البرلمان  طلب اصدار دستور جديد.. وإليك التفاصيل.* 
> *"مادة 75" :  يشترط فيمن ينتخب رئيسا للجمهورية أن يكون مصريا من أبوين مصريين . وأن  يكون متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية . وألا يكون قد حصل أو أي من والديه  علي جنسية دولة أخري . وألا يكون متزوجا من غير مصرية . وألا نقل سنه عن  أربعين سنة ميلادية.* 
> ...


أشكرك جدا يا هيثم ..لأن أعتقد كل اللى يهمنا ان تكون الإجراءات مشددة بحيث لا تسمح بإختراقها واللعب فيها أثناء مداولة عملية الإنتخاب نفسها..
ولكن المواد اللى اتلغت هى اللى كانت يهمنا الغائها لأنها كانت غير منطقية ومفصلة على أشخاص بعينهم..
ومواصفات الرئيس وأنا موافقة على ان لازم تكون مصريته نقيه تماما..طالما التجديد هايكون بالإنتخاب النزية..
ولكن عندى استفسار فيما يتعلق بإن المرشح يحصل علي تأييد مالايقل عن ثلاثين ألف مواطن ممن لهم حق الانتخاب في خمس عشرة محافظة علي الأقل . بحيث لايقل عدد المؤيدين في أي من تلك المحافظات عن ألف مؤيد..طيب هل دا كفاية فى بلد تعدادها 80 مليون ؟ و10 محافظات برضو كفاية..طيب وبرضو المجلس هايكون نصه فلاحين وعمال ؟!!!
أنا أعتقد يا هيثم ان المشكلة الأكبر هى فى أريحية الإنتخاب نفسه..يعنى الإنتقائية..يعنى كمان وعى المواطن بالمرشح..هل يكون فيه شفافية متوافرة للتمييز بين المرشحين..هل المواطن هايكون قاددر على الإنتخاب من وعيه بدون تحييز ولا واسطات ولا مجاملات..واللا لازم نقنن المسألة بضوابط أكثر جدية ومنطقية وعملية..؟!!!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

علي فكره ياندي ..فيه مشاركه ليا سابقه في المووع ده قلت رايي في التعديلات الدستوريه دي ..وايدتها تماما ..هحاول اجيبهالك تاني ان شاء الله 
بس دلوقتي الفكره في حاجه تانيه اخطر 
ان تتم الانتخابات البرلمانيه ...قبل الانتخابات الرئاسيه 
وده معناه ان هيتم اختيار مجلس شعب مشوه ..ولا يعبر ابدا عن الشعب 

كل القوي السياسيه ايدت هذا الاقتراح الهام ..بلا استثناء 
ولكن المجلس العسكري يري ان تتم الانتخابات البرلمانيه اولا ..والحكمه مجهوله 
اتمني يان يعيد المجلس العسكري قراره ويستمع لصوت القوي السياسيه في هذا الاطار

----------


## اليمامة

> طب بس بدون عصبيه ياسيدي الكريم.. 
> اولا انا لم ادعوك لتصديقه ..ولا ادعو احدا لتصديق مااكتب الا اذا كانت ايه قرانيه فقط او حديث نبوي ..
> وحريه التصديق من عدمها مكفوله بدون عصبيه ..
> الخبر استفزك الي حد كبير كما هو واضح ..وبالتالي تقول انه شائعه او غير صحيح او 
> وتقول بان الجريده الالمانيه قالت كذا وكذا ..وكانما نسيت بان الصحف الالمانيه لايقرؤها عامه المصريين ..
> وكأنما ايضا سلمت بان اخبارهم صحيحه (دون جدال او تفكير ) 
> لن اجادل في ها الكلام ..اذن نقول بانه اشاعه 
> حتي هذه الاشاعه  
> ( لاتنفي عن هذا الملك السعودي سفاهته وتفاهته ونظرته التي لاتعرف اللهم الا ..بكام ..وكم تساوي من المال ) 
> ...


على أية حال وهذا رأيى الشخصى أنه لا ضير من نقل خبر لم نكن نعرفه وعرفتنا به على سبيل عدم الوقوع فى فخ قراءته وتصديقه " من برا برا.." ..وخاصة أننا هنا قد نناقشه وندحضه..ننفيه أو نثبته..أعتقد أننا نتفهم طبيعة نقل خبر من المؤكد أنه سيحوى نسبة عدم مصداقية..هذا بالقياس على كل الأخبار الأخيرة التى من البديهى أننا نضع لها نسبة تشكيك ولو بسيطة..هذا بشكل عام..يعنى النتيجة الآن كانت هى الوصول لحقيقة الخبر طالما أن حمادو متأكد من مصدره..وأنا أعتقد أنها نتيجة إيجابية ولا بأس بها..
أشكرك يا محمد..

----------


## اليمامة

> علي فكره ياندي ..فيه مشاركه ليا سابقه في المووع ده قلت رايي في التعديلات الدستوريه دي ..وايدتها تماما ..هحاول اجيبهالك تاني ان شاء الله 
> بس دلوقتي الفكره في حاجه تانيه اخطر 
> ان تتم الانتخابات البرلمانيه ...قبل الانتخابات الرئاسيه 
> وده معناه ان هيتم اختيار مجلس شعب مشوه ..ولا يعبر ابدا عن الشعب 
> 
> كل القوي السياسيه ايدت هذا الاقتراح الهام ..بلا استثناء 
> ولكن المجلس العسكري يري ان تتم الانتخابات البرلمانيه اولا ..والحكمه مجهوله 
> اتمني يان يعيد المجلس العسكري قراره ويستمع لصوت القوي السياسيه في هذا الاطار


فعلا بقى يا محمد وعلى رأى هيثم الشيطان يكمن فى التفاصيل التى تبدو اختصاصية وذات درجة ثقافية معينة..
أنا قريت عن مسألة البرلمانية الأول واللا الرئاسية وللأسف قرأت كلام من أفواه مثقفين موثوق فيهم ولم أستطع أن أعرف بالتحديد أى الفريقين على صواب..يعنى يهيأ لى أن نسبة الإختيار فيما بين الإختيارين متقاربة وإن كنت أميل مثلك إلى أن تكون الرئاسية أولا ..فى انتظار مداخلتك..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*مداخله رقم 2010*

تعالو بقي نشوف ..ايه اللي انجزه المستشار طارق البشري النهارضه رئيس لجنه تعديل الدستور
بصراحه المواد المعدله مبدئيا ..في منتهي الروعه ..وجميله جدا جدا الي ابعد حد
وبوجودها ..ستطرد مركزيا كل بقايا النظام السابق طردا ساحقا ان شاء الله

اولا : بالنسبه للماده الخاصه بترشيح رئيس للجمهوريه
كانت الاول بتقول ..عضو من الحزب ..يباركله تلاتين عضو مجلس شعب
ولازم العضو ده يكون عضو مؤسس في الحزب ..او في القياده العليا في هذا الحزب
طبعا كان ناقص يقولو ..ويكون اول حرف من اسمه جمال مبارك هههههههه
وطبعا مكنش فيه مستقلين يقدر يترشحو ..

التعديل بقي : اصبح في طرق جديده لترشيح رئيس الجمعوريه

الاولي ..مرشح من الحزب (اي حزب ) ويكون لهذا الحزب مقعد واحد علي الاقل في مجلس الشعب او الشوري
الثانيه : مرشح مستقل يجمع 30 الف صوت من الشعب بواقع عدد معين في كل محافظه
او يستغني عن الاصوات الشعبيه في مقابل ان يحصل علي تلاتين صوت بالتزكيه من مجلس الشعب

اظن كده ..عشره علي عشره

الماده 77 الخاصه بشروط رئيس الجمهوريه :

طبعا هيا كانت بتقول .. من ابوين مصريين وبس
دلوقتي بقي بتقول ايه
من ابوين مصريين ..ومن جدين مصريين (عشان تيته جمال مكنتش مصريه ) ومن زوجه مصريه
والا يكون له او لاولاده او لزوجته جنسيه احري غير الجنسيه المصريه
الشرط ده ياجماعه ..اخرج الدكتور احمد زويل من الترشح لرئاسه الجمهوريه
لان الدكتور زويل متزوج من سوريه ..

الماده 88 ..واللي كانت بتتكلم عن الاشراف علي الانتخابات
اتعدلت واعطت كل صلاحيات الاشراف علي الانتخابات لصالح القضاه ..بالكامل دون شراكه من اي حد
بدءا من اعداد الجداول ...لغااااااااااااااااايه اعلان النتيجه

الماده الخاصه بالطوارئ
اتعدلت هي الاخري بعد ان كانت سداح مداح لرئيس الجمهوريه
دلوقتي .. لاتفرض لمده اكتر من 6 شهور ..ولا يجوز تجديدها الا باستفتاء شعبي
خلاص ..مفيش بقي حاجه اسمها قرر السيد الرئيس فرض حاله الطوارئ ..زانتهت الي غير رجعه

الماده الخاصه بالطعون الانتخابيه
يبقي عضو مجلس الشعب رايح بالتزوير ..ويقولو محدش له دعوه ..المجلس سيد قراره
انتهت
الان من يقرر استمرار العضو في البرلمان من عدمه ..هي المحكمه الدستوريه العليا


الماده الخاصه بقانون الارهاب ..واللي كنت مسميها انا دعاره دستوريه


تم الغاؤها

اصلها ماينفعش تتعدل ..تم الغائها تماما من الدستور



بجد بجد ..لو لم نستفد من الثوره الا هذا ..فهو والله يكفي
اصبح السدتور الان ..بحق دستور دوله محترمه
وان شاء الله مازال باقي المواد في القريب العاجل بعد الانتخابات الترشيعيه والبرلمانيه

----------


## R17E

كشفت تحريات المباحث الجنائية بمديرية أمن أسيوط عن تورط عبد الولى الشميرى، السفير اليمنى لدى القاهرة، فى الاتجار بالآثار والاتفاق مع أستاذ جامعى لشراء قطعة أثرية من محافظة الوادى الجديد.

وتبدأ وقائع القصة التى انفرد بها موقع "اليوم السابع"، الثلاثاء الماضى عندما تعرض الدبلوماسى لمحاولة اغتيال وقطع طرق من البلطجية الذين وجدوا بحوزته مبلغ 3 ملايين جنيه قال الدبلوماسى، إنه جاء ليدفع بها مصاريف الطلبة من رعايا سفارته بجامعة أسيوط وهو ما نفته الجامعة ومحافظ أسيوط أيضا اللذان نفيا علمهما بالزيارة.


وأثبتت تحريات اللواء إبراهيم صابر، رئيس المباحث الجنائية بأسيوط، أن الأستاذ الجامعى حرض البلطجية على قطع الطريق بعد أن أعطاهم مواصفات سيارة السفير وطلب منهم قطع الطريق وسرقة القطعة الأثرية ومبلغ مالى قدره 20 ألف جنيه وعدد 2 لاب توب و6 أجهزة محمول مقابل 20 ألف جنيه يدفعها الأستاذ الجامعى للبلطجية. 

وأبلغ الدبلوماسى مديرية أمن أسيوط بالواقعة وحرر المحضر رقم 1 جنح عسكرية.


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID...03&IssueID=156



يا سلام لو يطلب الجيش من الناس اللي عندهم معلومات عن تجارة الاثار التقدم بيها 

بجد فعلا لو الشرطه اللي عملت التحريات دي تبقي اتغيرت فعلا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الصفحة الرسمية للجنة القضائية العليا للإشراف علي استفتاء تعديل الدستور المصري.. لازم كلنا نشترك فيها

http://www.facebook.com/EgyRef2011?sk=wall

----------


## حمادو

> طب بس بدون عصبيه ياسيدي الكريم.. 
> اولا انا لم ادعوك لتصديقه ..ولا ادعو احدا لتصديق مااكتب الا اذا كانت ايه قرانيه فقط او حديث نبوي ..
> وحريه التصديق من عدمها مكفوله بدون عصبيه ..
> الخبر استفزك الي حد كبير كما هو واضح ..وبالتالي تقول انه شائعه او غير صحيح او 
> وتقول بان الجريده الالمانيه قالت كذا وكذا ..وكانما نسيت بان الصحف الالمانيه لايقرؤها عامه المصريين ..
> وكأنما ايضا سلمت بان اخبارهم صحيحه (دون جدال او تفكير ) 
> لن اجادل في ها الكلام ..اذن نقول بانه اشاعه 
> حتي هذه الاشاعه  
> ( لاتنفي عن هذا الملك السعودي سفاهته وتفاهته ونظرته التي لاتعرف اللهم الا ..بكام ..وكم تساوي من المال ) 
> ...


السلام عليكم محمد

أولا لا أنا عصبي ولا الموضوع استفزنى, والحقيقة مش قادر أستوعب أنت جالك الشعور دا إزاي

ثانيا دا مش خبر علشان الصحف الألمانية تكدبه أو تصدقه, دا دعابة من أصحاب المدونة, وهم شخصيا قالوا أن دي دعابة.
على العموم أصل الدعابة موجود على الرابط دا تقدر تقراه
http://dawnwires.com/politics/saudi-...nd-the-revolt/
وبالمرة كمان تقدر تدخل على صفحات الدعابات هاتلاقى مواضيع قديمة زي مبارك يعرض بيع عضوه الذكري وأوباما قتل الحلاق الخاص بتاعه بعد فشله فى صبغ شعره الأبيض, وميركل حامل...وما إلى ذلك من الدعابات المسموح بيها عندهم.
كمان فى المواضيع الجديدة هاتلاقى دعابة جديدة أن ملك السعودية يعرض شراء تويتر ب150 مليار دولار بس بعد ما لقى أن التويتر بيسمح ب140 حرف بس كمشاركة رفض الصفقة
دي كانت نقاط الإختلاف معاك

أما فى باقى ردك فأنا أتفق معاك فيه أن الفساد موجود فى كل أنظمة الدول العربية لأنهم بيتعاملوا مع أموال شعوبهم وكأنها أملاك خاصة, ولكن مع العلم أن السعودية أكبر متبرع على مستوى العالم بعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فيما يخص الكوارث الطبيعية, على سبيل المثال كارثة باكستان اللى كانت من حوالى سنة تقريبا.

مضطر أقوم دلوقتى مش علشان عصبي ولا استفزنى اي شئ, وإنما علشان باطبخ دلوقتى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سؤال في كتاب الدراسات الإجتماعية للصف الرابع الإبتدائي :
أخويا مصطفى في رابعة ابتدائي قاعد بيذاكر دراسات اجتماعية قابله سؤال من شقين بصوا جاوب ازاي ..

س:هل يستطيع رئيس الجمهورية إدارة البلاد بمفرده ؟
ج: لا 

س:لماذا ؟
ج: لأنه رئيس فاشل 

 ::   ::   ::  

ماما قالتله مصطفى يا حبيبي مينفعش نكتب كده 
يقولها لأ فااااااااااااشل والله العظيم فااااااااااشل 
وعمال يزعق مش عارفين نسكته  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> فعلا بقى يا محمد وعلى رأى هيثم الشيطان يكمن فى التفاصيل التى تبدو اختصاصية وذات درجة ثقافية معينة..
> أنا قريت عن مسألة البرلمانية الأول واللا الرئاسية وللأسف قرأت كلام من أفواه مثقفين موثوق فيهم ولم أستطع أن أعرف بالتحديد أى الفريقين على صواب..يعنى يهيأ لى أن نسبة الإختيار فيما بين الإختيارين متقاربة وإن كنت أميل مثلك إلى أن تكون الرئاسية أولا ..فى انتظار مداخلتك..


السلام عليكم

يا يمامة رئيس الجمهورية سيُقسم أمام مجلس الشعب كما يقضي البروتوكول المصري

وهناك سبيل آخر هو أن يؤدى القسم أمام رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا وهو البديل

وبصراحة لا أجد مبرر لهذا الجدل البيزنطى "هل خُلقت الدجاجة أولاً أم البيضة أولاً"

شكراً

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> يا يمامة رئيس الجمهورية سيُقسم أمام مجلس الشعب كما يقضي البروتوكول المصري
> 
> وهناك سبيل آخر هو أن يؤدى القسم أمام رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا وهو البديل
> 
> وبصراحة لا أجد مبرر لهذا الجدل البيزنطى "هل خُلقت الدجاجة أولاً أم البيضة أولاً"
> 
> شكراً


خلاص ماشى يا أبو أمنية..اللى تقول عليه ماشى طالما بقى هندخل البينزنطيين فى الوسط..ههههههههههه
بس تفرق كتير يا أبو أمنية..ان جيت للحق..
وبعدين يعنى انت موافق أهو ان الرئاسية الأول..طب مالهم بقى أهل بيزنطة بينا ؟
الفكرة موش مجلس الشعب واللا المحكمة الدستورية..الفكرة الرئيس الأول واللا البرلمان ؟
عموما من وجهة نظرى طالما الفرخة عاقلة وكويسة وآمنة وخالية من الأمراض هاتبيض براحتها بيض محترم وبمعدل عالى..وهتحافظ على الإنتاج وهاتعرف تسوقه لنفسها وفى الآخر برضو هناكله..
المهم الفرخة نفسها تقدر تميز بين البيض الأحمر والبيض الأبيض.. :: ..
وبعدين البيضة اللى ليها ودنيين يشلوها اتين..لكن لو افترضنا بقى دلوقتى انها بودن واحدة..هانعمل ايه..هانكون فى مأزق..والبيضة هاتوقع تتكسر..ويضيع المح..أهم شىء ..وسط البياض اللزج..
أتعشم يا أبو أمنية انك تقبل دعابتى لو كانت دعابة يعنى..
تحياتى لك..
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> خلاص ماشى يا أبو أمنية..اللى تقول عليه ماشى طالما بقى هندخل البينزنطيين فى الوسط..ههههههههههه
> بس تفرق كتير يا أبو أمنية..ان جيت للحق..
> وبعدين يعنى انت موافق أهو ان الرئاسية الأول..طب مالهم بقى أهل بيزنطة بينا ؟
> الفكرة موش مجلس الشعب واللا المحكمة الدستورية..الفكرة الرئيس الأول واللا البرلمان ؟
> عموما من وجهة نظرى طالما الفرخة عاقلة وكويسة وآمنة وخالية من الأمراض هاتبيض براحتها بيض محترم وبمعدل عالى..وهتحافظ على الإنتاج وهاتعرف تسوقه لنفسها وفى الآخر برضو هناكله..
> المهم الفرخة نفسها تقدر تميز بين البيض الأحمر والبيض الأبيض....
> وبعدين البيضة اللى ليها ودنيين يشلوها اتين..لكن لو افترضنا بقى دلوقتى انها بودن واحدة..هانعمل ايه..هانكون فى مأزق..والبيضة هاتوقع تتكسر..ويضيع المح..أهم شىء ..وسط البياض اللزج..
> أتعشم يا أبو أمنية انك تقبل دعابتى لو كانت دعابة يعنى..
> تحياتى لك..


يا ندى 

المهم البيضة تكون خالية من السالمونيللا

التخوف صادر من نقطتين فقط

1. الخوف من عودة فلول الحزب المنهار أخلاقياً

2. الخوف من قوة الإخوان المسلمين

وهما النقطتين التين قرأتهما وأثارهما حزب الوفد لخوفه من قوة الإخوان المسلمين لأن فلول الحزب المنهار معروفة لكل الناس ولن يثق فيهم أحد من الآن فصاعداً إلا في المناطق الريفية "وأعتقد أن هذه النقطة محل خلاف حيث أن الفلاحين يعلمون تماماً من الذيسينفعهم ومن الذي لن ينفعهم"

بقي فقط الإخوان 

وأعتقد أن هذه هى النقطة المهمة

وبرغم إعلان الإخوان عن أنهم لن يحاولوا السيطرة علي المجلس إلا أن الجميع مازال متخوفاً منهم

طيب ليه

مش فاهم

وع العموم ياريت تبعتى فرخة تكون كبيرة كده وحلوة "بلاش السمينة بالله عليكى"

صباح الخير

----------


## اليمامة

> يا ندى 
> 
> المهم البيضة تكون خالية من السالمونيللا
> 
> التخوف صادر من نقطتين فقط
> 
> 1. الخوف من عودة فلول الحزب المنهار أخلاقياً
> 
> 2. الخوف من قوة الإخوان المسلمين
> ...


ماهو فيه برضو وحدة بيطرية وتطعميات يا أبو أمنية..
وبعدين بالنسبة لنقطة فلول النظام..تفتكر حد فيهم هايجرؤ علانية يرشح نفسه وإلا...
الخوف من التخفى والإستعباط ولكنى شايف برضو ان الفرخة موقفها قوى وقادرة تميز..مابقاش فيه استنطاع بيتهيألى يا أبو أمنية..أو يعنى بيروح فى الغسيل أهوه ..شوية بشوية البقع بيخفت أثرها..هو الخوف من وجهة نظرى من الإستمالة..استمالة الفقرا يا أبو أمنية ..سحر المال كما تعلم وخاصة فى الحالات اللا إنسانية..واستخدام رموز وهمية وراها دواهى حقيقية مستنية اللدغة..علشان كدا بنقول الرئاسية الأول على الأقل لنترك فرصة للمجتمع لفهم لعبة السياسة شوية وعلشان يخلع عنه باقى الفساد والضعف وتتكشف الحقايق..ونضع اشتراطات للناخبين معقولة..
أما وبالنسبة للإخوان..أصلا أنا موش عارفة هى الناس مرتعبة من الإخوان ليه..هو احنا بقينا معقدين من أى حاجة بتحمل سمة الإسلام..؟!!
أنا شايفة ان وجودة ضرورى ومشاركته طبيعية لو احنا فعلا عايزين مجتمع ديمقراطى..الأيديولوجيات بشكل عام المتنوعة بتحفظ توازن المجتمع..وبتنشأ مجتمع مدنى قوى..
أما وبالنسبة للفرخة..الطيور السمان خلاص بتقع يا أبو أمنية..انت اتفرجت على السمان والخريف..؟
مفيش فراخ بلدى سمينة..والفراخ البيضا بتتحول لبلدى دلوقتى..فى زمن التحول..ههههههههههه
عندى بطة..تاخدها وخلاص؟

----------


## R17E

ذكرت صحيفة الديلى ميل، أن المخرج الأمريكى الشهير مايكل مور، شبه الاحتجاجات فى ولاية ويسكونسن بالثورة فى مصر، وحث المليونير الليبرالى، صاحب فيلم فهرنهايت 11/9 والحائز على أوسكار، المتظاهرين على تعبئة الأمريكيين ضد النخبة الثرية، مؤكدا على ضرورة مكافحة جهود الجمهوريين لخفض القوى النقابية.

وكان سكوت ووكر الحاكم الجمهورى لولاية ويسكونسن الأمريكية قد أصدر إنذارا بالفصل يوم الجمعة للنقابات التى تمثل عمال الولاية فى الوقت الذى يمضى فيه قدما فى سعيه للحد من حقوق نقابات عمال القطاع العام.

وقال مور أو "الرجل الكبير"، المعروف بآرائه الصريحة بشأن السياسيين والشركات التجارية والأسلحة، أمام الحشود الأحد: "نحن نتوق لاسترجاع بلادنا وديمقراطيتنا وسمعتنا، نريد عودة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وليس ولايات الشركات الأمريكية"، مضيفا: "نحتاج قليلا من روح مصر هنا".



http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=365745&

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> السلام عليكم
> 
> يا يمامة رئيس الجمهورية سيُقسم أمام مجلس الشعب كما يقضي البروتوكول المصري
> 
> وهناك سبيل آخر هو أن يؤدى القسم أمام رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا وهو البديل
> 
> وبصراحة لا أجد مبرر لهذا الجدل البيزنطى "هل خُلقت الدجاجة أولاً أم البيضة أولاً"
> 
> شكراً


فيه مشكله ...مثل مشكله الفوازير ..او بالاحري مثل مشكله لعبه الضومنه 
عارف اللعبه يابو امنيه لما تقفل من ناحيتين .. اهو دلوقتي وضعنا الحالي في الوضع ده 
وده بسبب المخلوع مش هقول غير ربنا ينتقم منه وباللي عمله في البلد .. 

دلوقتي الناس اللي بتقول الانتخابات البرلمانيه الاول قبل الرئاسيه .. 
عندي مشكله ..وهذه المشكله تقول ..كيف ساشكل برلمان يعبر عن الشعب 
وانا اساسا الي الان لم اقدم مجتمع مدني قوي واحزاب علي قدر المساواه تستطيع ان تدخل الانتخابات التشريعيه بقوه 
بمنافسه حره نزيهه ..وبالتالي البرلمان هيكون مشوه ..وهيسيطر عليه جماعه الاخوان المسلمين مثلا او حتي اقنعه من الحزب البائد
اذن برلمان سيكون فعلا ..عير معبر عن الشعب 

راي وانتقاد له وجاهته ..وتبنته تقريبا غالبيه القوي السياسيه في مصر ..ويقولون نبدا الرئاسيه اولا ... 

الراي الاخر يقول نبدا رئاسيه اولا ..وبعد هذا الانتخاب يكون مضي من الوقت مايسمح انشاء احزاب وتعديلها دستوريا 
وتاخذ كافه صلاحيتها ..وبعدها تتاح الفرصه امام الجميع لدخول منافسه برلمانيه حره نزيهه ..

ولكن يقابلها مشكله عويصه عويصه عويصه .. 
ماذا حين نجري الانتخابات الرئاسيه اولا ..ومازالت صلاحيات الرئيس بيده 
الصلاحيات ..معيار وضمان نجاح  الثوره ..والتي من اجل تقليصها قامت الثوره .. 


حد عنده حل ابلغه للمشر طنطاوي

----------


## zizoYAzizo

جاءنا البيان الأتى ان اليوم حدثت اعتصامات بفصل 4/1 بأحدى  المدراس الابتدائيه بأحدى المحافظات ...حيث طلب التلاميذ .تنحى امين الفصل (كريم ) عن منصبه لانه كان يظلمهم  ويسرق سندوتشاتهم وكانوا يرددون شعارات مختلفه منها (( مش هنخاف مش  هنطاطى-احنا كرهنا كريم الواطى)) وقد رضخ لرغبتهم وتنحى وعينوا بدلا منه  ((عمر وذلك بعد تدخل الشرطة المدرسيه ))

 :: 
اهى دى اخر نكته بجد  ::

----------


## حمادو

> جاءنا البيان الأتى ان اليوم حدثت اعتصامات بفصل 4/1 بأحدى  المدراس الابتدائيه بأحدى المحافظات ...حيث طلب التلاميذ .تنحى امين الفصل (كريم ) عن منصبه لانه كان يظلمهم  ويسرق سندوتشاتهم وكانوا يرددون شعارات مختلفه منها (( مش هنخاف مش  هنطاطى-احنا كرهنا كريم الواطى)) وقد رضخ لرغبتهم وتنحى وعينوا بدلا منه  ((عمر وذلك بعد تدخل الشرطة المدرسيه ))
> 
> 
> اهى دى اخر نكته بجد


معذرة يا زيزو عندي سؤال علشان التأكد من صحة الخبر ومن ثم نقله والتعليق عليه













هى اولى رابع ولا رابعة أول؟

----------


## اليمامة

> فيه مشكله ...مثل مشكله الفوازير ..او بالاحري مثل مشكله لعبه الضومنه 
> عارف اللعبه يابو امنيه لما تقفل من ناحيتين .. اهو دلوقتي وضعنا الحالي في الوضع ده 
> وده بسبب المخلوع مش هقول غير ربنا ينتقم منه وباللي عمله في البلد .. 
> 
> دلوقتي الناس اللي بتقول الانتخابات البرلمانيه الاول قبل الرئاسيه .. 
> عندي مشكله ..وهذه المشكله تقول ..كيف ساشكل برلمان يعبر عن الشعب 
> وانا اساسا الي الان لم اقدم مجتمع مدني قوي واحزاب علي قدر المساواه تستطيع ان تدخل الانتخابات التشريعيه بقوه 
> بمنافسه حره نزيهه ..وبالتالي البرلمان هيكون مشوه ..وهيسيطر عليه جماعه الاخوان المسلمين مثلا او حتي اقنعه من الحزب البائد
> اذن برلمان سيكون فعلا ..عير معبر عن الشعب 
> ...


كمان يا محمد من الناحية السيكولوجية الخاصة بالشعوب العربية عموما فى رأيى يعنى ان وجود رئيس للدولة أو رأس لها يعنى حتى لو كان مجرد رمز مؤقت من طبيعته انه بيعمل عى استقرار الأوضاع..بيعطى شبهة تنظيمية لهيكلة المجتمع والحياة السياسية جوا وجدان الناس..ودا طبعا بحكم انهم اتعودوا على وجود الرئيس وصعب كسر حاجز عادة جماعية أو إحساس جمعى فجأة كدا..وكون ان المكان يفضل شاغر .. دا بيحسس الناس بالفوضى وان البلد تايهة وملهاش كبير  وانت عارف عندنا فى مصر.." اللى مالوش كبير...."..هههههههه
ودا شىء حقيقى والله..دى ثقافة جمعية فى وعينا ومرتبطة بتقاليدنا وعاداتنا وبتمتد لثقافتنا الإسلامية..
فأنا فى رأيى كلما أسرعنا فى انتخاب رئيس لمصر على أسس كويسة ولو للفترة الإنتقالية دى..الناس ممكن تحس بنظامية الحياة وتشعر ببعض الأمن والإستقرار..مجرد ان العسكر بيحكم البلد دا عامل نوع من التوتر وخاصة ان الناس بتقول عليهم طيبين فكل واحد بيطلع يعمله كام مظاهرة كدا فى اليوم وعلى الماشى..

صباح الخير
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> معذرة يا زيزو عندي سؤال علشان التأكد من صحة الخبر ومن ثم نقله والتعليق عليه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه صباح الفل والياسمين والزنابق المعبقه المكان والله يا حمادو كانت عايى ايامن ان المنظر ده بيقول انه اولى رابع  :: 
بس عامه انا عندى اتنين من حضانه مرااسلين هبعتهم يتحققو من الخبر علشان الامانه الصحفيه بس علله يجردوهم من بزازتهم وهما داخلين مقر المدرسه  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

*مش عارف بجد الواحد يضحك على الحوار الصحفى دى ولا يقلق منه

هسيبكم تقرأوه وخلى بالكم من الفقرات الملونة*





> مجزرة بشرية.. هي التي قادتني إلى كشف أسرار فئة ''خطيرة'' من المواطنين الذين يتغلغلون في قلب المناطق العشوائية والشعبية، وهم ''الهنجرانية''. 
> 
> أما المجزرة  فقد وقعت بمنطقة "دار السلام" قبل أيام قليلة، نتج عنها 8 قتلى وعشرات المصابين، وعندما حاولت استطلاع الأمر من أهالي المنطقة، عرفت منهم أن "الهنجرانية" هم من قاموا بهذا الأمر، بسبب اختلافهم حول تقسيم الغنائم التي حصلوا عليها بالسرقة والبلطجة، وهي كثيرة بسبب الفوضى الأمنية التي تعيش فيها مصر حاليا.  
> 
> السرقة والنهب  
> 
> قررت الكشف عن طبيعة عمل "الهنجرانية"، بعد أن عرفت (منهم) أنهم السبب وراء أغلب عمليات السرقة والنهب التي حدثت وتحدث حاليا.  
> 
> وكانت البداية عندما ذهبت إلى المنطقة التي شهدت المجزرة الأخيرة (دار السلام)، ووجدت أنهم يقيمون في شكل تجمعات داخل بيوت وعشش قديمة ومتهالكة، ولم يترددوا في الحديث معي، لان قلبهم جامد - حسب تعبيرهم - "ومبيخفوش من حد" خاصة في ظل غياب الشرطة.الأصول الهندية  
> ...




*بيس  يا ونيس

 ويريز  زا بوليس
* ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اتفرجوا بقى على الإستهبال و الإستعباط








والله انا بحس ان المظاهرات الهبلة  دي حركات رخيصة من الحزب الواطي عشان يشوهوا صورة الثورة بأي شكل  ..واهالينا في البيوت يقولوا بصوا شوية العيال التافهين ..بجد حاجة مستفزة


تصدق يا هيثم ..
ابتديت احس إن الجملة اللي انت كتبتها عالفيس بوك تنفع مع بعضهن فعلا فعلا .. لا تعليق

----------


## طائر الشرق

*النبوت ولا البغلة ولا البلغةحززى* *

عارفة يا سارة 

انبارح كانوا جايبين شوية ستات من اللى بيقولوا عليهم ناشطات . ام هند عمالين يقولوا مساواة وشوية حاجات من  الديباجة دى وراحت واحدة لزقت كلمة فى النص ليها العجب(اشمعنى هو يخون والناس مبتتعتبهوش ولما الست تخون يعاتبوها لازم الست كمان ماحدش يعاتبها)** يعنى اذا بليتم فاستتروا .بيفكرنى والله لما هبلولة الدغيدى طلعت تقول ترخيص بيوت الدعارة جابوا فتيات ليل طبعا وجهوهم مستترة ورفضوا الفكرة  وقالوا دى حاجة مش نتشرف بيها يعنى** يعنى حتى فى ناس لما بتيجى تستعبط ما بيعرفوش

فى ناس نفسها نقضى حياتنا حياة امريكانى  بس خايفين البلغة اياها اصلها









































بلغة حمام جامع
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

حلوه بتاعه اوعي تعاكسها الا لما تتجوزها دي


ههههههههه


مش البنت ..


يعني اوعي تفهموني غلط 



اقصد الشعار

----------


## حمادو

> حلوه بتاعه اوعي تعاكسها الا لما تتجوزها دي
> 
> 
> ههههههههه
> 
> 
> مش البنت ..
> 
> 
> ...





> اتفرجوا بقى على الإستهبال و الإستعباط
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


معلش يا محمد بس أنا شايف أن كلهم حلوين...وأنا زيك تمام أقصد لشعارات مش البنات

بس ماشاء الله مستوى الجمال فى تطور...جمال الشعارات طبعا





أكتر حاجة ضحكتنى هى أختنا اللى هيثم بتقول عليها دي المفروض ماحدش يعاتبها على الخيانة...هو حد الخيانة والزنا النهاردة أصبح عتاب ولا ايه؟ دا إيه الحلاوة دي كلها ياجدعان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*رصد | مجلس الوزراء يقر قانونا خاصا للبلطجة يصل بالعقوبة إلى الإعدام بعد محاكمة سريعة وعاجلة*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> معلش يا محمد بس أنا شايف أن كلهم حلوين...وأنا زيك تمام أقصد لشعارات مش البنات
> 
> بس ماشاء الله مستوى الجمال فى تطور...جمال الشعارات طبعا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أكتر حاجة ضحكتنى هى أختنا اللى هيثم بتقول عليها دي المفروض ماحدش يعاتبها على الخيانة...هو حد الخيانة والزنا النهاردة أصبح عتاب ولا ايه؟ دا إيه الحلاوة دي كلها ياجدعان


 برضه الوقفة عوجة اوى

مش واقفة متظاهرات دول
















دول عاوزين عرسان ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *رصد | مجلس الوزراء يقر قانونا خاصا للبلطجة يصل بالعقوبة إلى الإعدام بعد محاكمة سريعة وعاجلة*


 والله ممتاز جدا

بس الخوف بس على المظلومين اللى بييجوا فى الرجلين :xmas 20: 

بس دا رادع جدا فى الوقت دا

ولازم يبدأو يصطادوا البلطجية دول

 :xmas 1:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

نبدأ بمقال الدستور






الشعب يريد تنظيف الميدان
 


 قامت قوات من الجيش بصحبة مئات من المواطنين بفض اعتصام ميدان التحرير  الذي يضم المئات من العاطلين وأطفال الشوارع وباعة جائلون وسط اشتباكات  عنيفة بين الطرفين، وقد رفع أحد المعتصمين أنبوبة غاز مهددا بتفجيرها إذا  أقترب منه أحد، قبل أن تسيطر عليه قوات الجيش التي نجحت في فض مكان  الاعتصام بالكامل، بعدها بدأ مئات من الشباب في تنظيف الجزيرة الوسطى التي  كان يوجد بها المعتصمون، وهم يهتفون "الشعب يريد تنظيف المكان"، قبل أن  يعاود مجموعة من البلطجية الهجوم عليهم مجددا، فعادت قوات الجيش وأمنت  منطقة ميدان التحرير وألقت القبض على عدد من البلطجية وطاردت عددا منهم في  المنازل المجاورة للميدان وسط هتافات من الشباب "الشعب والجيش إيد واحدة"،  كما نظم ما يقرب من 15 مواطن مظاهرة تجوب الميدان تهتف "المسلم والمسيحي  إيد واحدة".
 وكان ميدان التحرير، قد شهد اشتباكات عنيفة وإلقاء الحجارة وضرب بالعصي  بين المعتصمين وما يقرب من 500 بلطجي ممن يرغبون في فض الاعتصام وإخلاء  الميدان.
 وتضاربت الروايات بين الطرفين،  فيقول بعض شباب من الذين شاركوا في ثورة  25  يناير أن المعتصمين في ميدان التحرير ليسوا منهم وأنهم بلطجية وباعة  جائلين، وأضاف الشباب أنهم أتوا إلى ميدان التحرير لمطالبتهم بفض الاعتصام،  ففوجئوا بهم يهجمون عليهم بعصي وحجارة.

واعتلى البلطجية أماكن عالية حيث رشقوا المعتصمين بالحجارة فيما اندس بعضهم بين المتظاهرين وضربوهم بالشوم والعصى.

وأعاد  الجيش تحريك دباباته وأطلق الضباط الرصاص الحي في الهواء لفض الاشتباكات  والفصل بين الطرفين لكن ذلك لم يمنعهم من تبادل إلقاء الحجارة، قبل أن يقوم  الجيش باحتجاز مجموعة من البلطجية بجوار المتحف المصري، كما طاردت مجموعة  من القوات المسلحة مجموعة من البلطجية حاولوا الهرب بالدخول إلى عدد من  العمارات المحيطة بميدان التحرير.

وقال بعض المعتصمين في التحرير إن البلطجية يحركهم ضباط من أمن الدولة وبعض القيادات السابقة في الحزب الوطني.
وقال  مسعف ان ثمانية معتصمين في ميدان التحرير اسبوا في الاشتباكات مضيفا انه  عالج ثمانية معتصمين من جروح وكدمات. وأضاف أن الاصابات ناتجة عن رشق  بالحجارة.













*R.N.N | شبكة رصد
 عاجل  | ميدان التحرير | مؤكد |تم تطهير ميدان التحرير من البلطجية تماما وشباب  الثورة الذين ساعدوا الجيش يرددون الشعب والجيش إيد واحدة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لأول مرة احس ان الجيش لازم يعلن أحكام عرفية فعلا في الفترة دي ..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> لأول مرة احس ان الجيش لازم يعلن أحكام عرفية فعلا في الفترة دي ..


بصراحه حرام ..اي معتصم الان ضرره اكثر من نفعه 
الفتره الحرجه دي وهي من انتهاء الثوره الي قيام الدوله 
اصعب فتره هتواجهنا ..ويااما نقدر نقوم الدوله عل رجليها 
ياما الثوره لاقدر الله ترتد علي اعقابها ..

ثقتي في الله ..ثم في الدكتور عصام شرف ..واللواء منصور العيسوي 
ان نتخطي هذه المرحله التي ارجو الا تطول عن اللازم ..

ولازم الميدان ينفض تماما ..وفي رايي كمان تعليق مظاهرات الجمع القادمه 
اذا كان في الحسبان يعني ان تقوم مظاهرات في التحرير تحت اي مسمي 

لان لازم الدكتور شرف يسترد انفاسه 
وياريت ناخد بالينا يامصريين من خطر الفتنه  الطائفيه 
اللي الخبراء كلهم اجمعو انهم متخوفين من حدوث سيناريو القتنه 
عقب سقوط مبارك 
واو طلع ماتنبؤ به صحيح ..

انا قلقان فعلا ..وقلقي متزايد جداااا

----------


## طائر الشرق

> بصراحه حرام ..اي معتصم الان ضرره اكثر من نفعه 
> الفتره الحرجه دي وهي من انتهاء الثوره الي قيام الدوله 
> اصعب فتره هتواجهنا ..ويااما نقدر نقوم الدوله عل رجليها 
> ياما الثوره لاقدر الله ترتد علي اعقابها ..
> 
> ثقتي في الله ..ثم في الدكتور عصام شرف ..واللواء منصور العيسوي 
> ان نتخطي هذه المرحله التي ارجو الا تطول عن اللازم ..
> 
> ولازم الميدان ينفض تماما ..وفي رايي كمان تعليق مظاهرات الجمع القادمه 
> ...


 *فعلا  والله يا محمد

صوتنا هتنبح واحنا بنقول لازم الناس تتحلى بالمسؤلية

حتى الهوانم بتوع الحقوق النسائية والكلام دا بيقلك مليونية عشانهم 

شغل استهبال بجد ومنظرة* 

ق


> ام جنود من القوات المسلحة المصرية اليوم الأربعاء بمساعدة عدد من المواطنين بمطاردة بلطجية يحملون أسلحة بيضاء في الشوارع المحيطة بميدان التحرير بوسط العاصمة المصرية القاهرة.
> 
> وقال مصدر عسكري متواجد في ميدان التحرير: "تم القاء القبض على نحو مئة بلطجي يحملون أسلحة بيضاء بعد مطاردتهم في الشوارع المحيطة بميدان التحرير بمساعدة المواطنين".
> 
> وكان شهود عيان قالوا: إن قوات من الجيش المصري تدخلت لفض اعتصام في ميدان التحرير وإزالة خيام المعتصمين ، إثر اشتباكات عصر اليوم بين المعتصمين ومتظاهرين يطالبون بإخلاء الميدان.
> 
> وأضاف الشهود: قوات الجيش استخدمت العصي لتفريق المعتصمين في ميدان التحرير ، أكبر ميادين وسط العاصمة المصرية ، وأزالت الخيام التي كان يقيم بها المعتصمون وتسيطر قوات الجيش الآن على ميدان التحرير وفرضت طوقا أمنيا على الموقع الذي كان يضم خيام المعتصمين.





> أكدت المحامية والناشطة الحقوقية نهاد أبو القمصان، رئيسة المركز المصري لحقوق المرأة، أن هناك تجاهل متعمد للنساء، بعد تخلي الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك عن الحكم.
> 
> ودللت أبو القمصان على كلامها - خلال مقابلة لها مع فضائية ''يورونيوز'' يوم الأربعاء – بقولها إنه ''بعد أن كانت المرأة موجودة بقوة في ميادين الثورة، نرى اليوم لجانً تخلو من النساء، مثل لجنة صياغة الدستور التي تغلب عليها ميول الإسلام السياسي''.
> 
> وأوضحت الناشطة النسائية أن اللجنة بها عضواً من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ورئيسها كاتب معروف بميوله الإسلامية، في إشارة إلى المستشار طارق البشري.
> 
> وكان المركز المصري لحقوق المرأة قد اصدر بياناً سجل فيه اعتراضه على عدد من المواد الدستورية والتي طرحت للنقاش، ومن أهمها المادة 75 من الدستور، التي – حسب قول البيان – أنها صدرت بصياغات أدت إلى العديد من التأويلات في صفوف المجتمع، موضحاً أن هذه المادة، التي تحدد شروط الترشح للرئاسة، وضعت شرطاً بألا يكون من يتقدم لانتخابات الرئاسة متزوجاً من ''أجنبية''، بما يعني أنها امرأة، بما يؤكد أن المرشح لابد أن يكون رجلاً.
> وعبرت أبو القمصان عن تخوف المركز من أن ''تكون معركة الإخوان المسلمين المقبلة حول منصب الرئاسة، في عدم جواز تولي القبطي ولا المرأة رئاسة الجمهورية''، ملفتةً إلى أنه في الوقت الذي بات قرار النساء بأيديهن، وأصبحت لهن قوة في الشارع، يتم تعمد تجاهلهن وإبعادهن داخل غرف صنع القرار. 
> وأكدت الناشطة الحقوقية أن الخطوة التالية للاعتراض على التعديلات الدستورية هي ''الخروج في مسيرات احتجاجية لميدان التحرير، للمطالبة بمشاركة النساء في عملية صنع القرار، حيث لا ديمقراطية دون مشاركة النساء ولا مشاركة النساء دون مناخ ديمقراطي حقيقي''.
> ...

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

والله ياهيثم ..انا بقيت فعلا مستاء ..
اولا اللي في التحرير الان مش متظاهرين ابدا ..دول زي ماكدت جهات كتير واولها الجيش 
بانهم بلطجيه  ماجورين وباعه جائلين معتصمين بالتحرير ..ومن يومين حصل حاله اغتصاب بالتحرير 
واهل القاهره واسكندريه يصرخون يوميا من البلطجيه اللي نايمين علي ابواب بيوتهم .. 
بجد حرام حرام ..
انا قلت من يومين هنا ان البلطجيه يدخلو مدرسه ابتدائي ..دي ليها معني خبيث جدا 
النهارضه او امبارح تقريبا ..دخلو مستشفي ..ويروعو المرضي .. 

الموضوع ده كده وراه حاجه ..وحاجه مدروسه ومخططه بقي 
انا حاسس ان ممكن حد يروح يشتري طوب ورمل ويقولك انا عايز ابني ليا بيت هنا (في التحرير) ..
وياكده يااما هتظاهر ليكم للصبح .. ماساه بجد .. 

الدكتور عصام شرف النهارضه الصبح مدخلش مبني الوزاره الا بعد ساعتين 
لانه محاصر من المتظاهرين ..ولانه واقف معاهم وقالهم طلباتكو هنا ..واشار الي رقبته 

لازم وقفه .. ووقفه حازمه ان شالله يفرض احكام عرفيه ..احيانا الحزم مطلوب بشده
وزي مالجيش حمي ثورتنا في البدايه ضد نظام مبارك باكمله 
بنظالب الجيش الان ان يحمي الثوره ..من البلطجيه الماجورين طبعا من الباقي من فلول النظام البائد 
والله اعلم مين تاني .. 


حماكي الله يامصر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*صحافة | الأهرام | رصد | حظر التجوال في ميدان التحرير والشوارع المؤدية له من السابعة مساءً

==================
الجيش  اتخذ قراراً بحظر التجوال فى ميدان التحرير وجميع الشوارع المؤدية له،  اعتباراً من الساعة السابعة مساء اليوم، وتقرر إغلاق شارع القصر العينى  وجميع الشوارع التى قد يستطيع المارة الوصول منها إلى ميدان التحرير، مع  تحويل المسارات ا...لمؤدية إلى الميدان من هذه الشوارع إلى شوارع أخرى.*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*نفى مصدر عسكري مساء الاربعاء ما تردد عن  تمديد ساعات حظر التجوال‏ كما اشيع على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي .

واكد المصدر ان عدد ساعات حظر التجوال كما هي دون تغيير لتبدأ من منتصف الليل وحتى السادسة صباحا بمحافظات القاهرة والاسكندرية والسويس .

وناشد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المواطنين بالالتزام بتطبيق مواعيد حظر التجوال.*
http://www.masrawy.com/News/Egypt/Po...ing_hours.aspx

----------


## طائر الشرق

قرر مجلس الوزراء الاسراع بعودة الشرطة بكامل قواها للقيام بمهمامها الوطنية المتمثلة في حماية أمن الوطن والمواطنين، وأهاب المجلس بالمواطنين التعاون مع أجهزة الشرطة ومساندتها فب القيام بواجبها.

جاء ذلك في بيان وجهه المجلس الى الشعب المصري ، وأعرب مجلس الوزراء عن بالغ اهتمامه وقلقه مما يدور في البلاد في ظل ما تمر به مصر من مرحلة دقيقة وحرجة تحتاج الى تكاتفنا جميعا من أجل الحفاظ على مصر وضمان أمنها وبناء نهضتها.

وناشد مجلس الوزراء في بيانه جميع المواطنين اعلاء مصلحة الوطن والامتناع عن جميع الممارسات التي من شأنها تعطيل عجلة الانتاج ، وتأجيل المظاهرات والاهتمام بالمطالب الفئوية حتى تتمكن الحكومة من تحقيق الاستقرار

----------


## hanoaa

> جاءنا البيان الأتى ان اليوم حدثت اعتصامات بفصل 4/1 بأحدى  المدراس الابتدائيه بأحدى المحافظات ...حيث طلب التلاميذ .تنحى امين الفصل (كريم ) عن منصبه لانه كان يظلمهم  ويسرق سندوتشاتهم وكانوا يرددون شعارات مختلفه منها (( مش هنخاف مش  هنطاطى-احنا كرهنا كريم الواطى)) وقد رضخ لرغبتهم وتنحى وعينوا بدلا منه  ((عمر وذلك بعد تدخل الشرطة المدرسيه ))
> 
> 
> اهى دى اخر نكته بجد




لأ يا زيزو ماتقولش عليها نكتة
لو ده حصل فعلاً يبقى الثورة نجحت
أول حاجة قولتها لأصحابى غللى عندهم أولاد 
الثورةة دى علشان تعرفوا تعلموا أولادكم الحرية صح و غنه يبقى صوتهم عالى فى الحق
دايماً يدافعوا عن الحق و بالحق
ليا صديق قال لأولاده بعد الثورة يا بختكوا
فبنته بتسأله ليه يابابا بتقول كده 
قالها علشان أنتوا حظكوا أحسن
طبعاً البنت مافهمتش حاجة 
أصلها لسه فى أولى رابع
رد عليها قالها بكرة هاتفهمى
كان قصده إنهم هايتربوا على الحرية مش ع الخوف
المهم بعدها بيومين البنتين عملوا ثورة
كان شعارها
الشعب يريد إسقاط بابا و ماما
طبعاً لأنهم عايزين زيادة فى المصروف
كانت فرحته بيهم ماتتقدرش
و صورهم فيديو و هايرفعوا على الفيس
ما إعتبرهاش قلة أدب و لا سوء تربية
لكن إعتبرها بداية إنه يعلم إزاى يمارسوا الحرية صح

----------


## طائر الشرق

> لأ يا زيزو ماتقولش عليها نكتة
> لو ده حصل فعلاً يبقى الثورة نجحت
> أول حاجة قولتها لأصحابى غللى عندهم أولاد 
> الثورةة دى علشان تعرفوا تعلموا أولادكم الحرية صح و غنه يبقى صوتهم عالى فى الحق
> دايماً يدافعوا عن الحق و بالحق
> ليا صديق قال لأولاده بعد الثورة يا بختكوا
> فبنته بتسأله ليه يابابا بتقول كده 
> قالها علشان أنتوا حظكوا أحسن
> طبعاً البنت مافهمتش حاجة 
> ...


 *لا لا يا دكتورة

اللى بيحصل دلوقتى دا اسمه فوضى وبداية تحول من حالة الثورة لحالة التظاهر بالثورة
*
*دا حتى عند اختى فى الوحدة الصحية هى صيدلانية انبارح اداريين الوحدة راحوا ضربوا الادارين بتوع المنطقىة الصحية مش عارف ايه مسماها الحقيقى , ضربوهم لانهم معتقدين انهم فاسدين بدون بينة بدون تحقيقات مجرد انهم سمعوا وحسوا بكدا*
*
المسئول الامنى القادم لمصر سواء كان جيش او شرطة محترمة  لازم يتعامل بحزم مع التصرفات الغير مسئولة دى لان بالمنظر دا احنا  كدا مفتقدين هيبة الدولة والمؤسسة الرسمية وعلى الجيش والحكومة طالما ان بعض الجموع اما مأجورة واما مأتمرة واما فئوية هتكون خطر على استقرار الدولة*

----------


## hanoaa

> *لا لا يا دكتورة
> 
> اللى بيحصل دلوقتى دا اسمه فوضى وبداية تحول من حالة الثورة لحالة التظاهر بالثورة
> *
> *دا حتى عند اختى فى الوحدة الصحية هى صيدلانية انبارح اداريين الوحدة راحوا ضربوا الادارين بتوع المنطقىة الصحية مش عارف ايه مسماها الحقيقى , ضربوهم لانهم معتقدين انهم فاسدين بدون بينة بدون تحقيقات مجرد انهم سمعوا وحسوا بكدا*
> *
> المسئول الامنى القادم لمصر سواء كان جيش او شرطة محترمة  لازم يتعامل بحزم مع التصرفات الغير مسئولة دى لان بالمنظر دا احنا  كدا مفتقدين هيبة الدولة والمؤسسة الرسمية وعلى الجيش والحكومة طالما ان بعض الجموع اما مأجورة واما مأتمرة واما فئوية هتكون خطر على استقرار الدولة*


على فكرة يا هيثم أنا كان تعليقى على الأطفال الصغيرين و فكرهم
و إن الفكر ده ممكن ننميه و نوجه ناحية الصح
و نطلع جيل يحسن إستعمال الحرية

----------


## طائر الشرق

> على فكرة يا هيثم أنا كان تعليقى على الأطفال الصغيرين و فكرهم
> و إن الفكر ده ممكن ننميه و نوجه ناحية الصح
> و نطلع جيل يحسن إستعمال الحرية


 طب ما تقولى من الاول

لازم يعنى تسبينى افتح فى الكلام ::

----------


## hanoaa

> طب ما تقولى من الاول
> 
> لازم يعنى تسبينى افتح فى الكلام


ماعرفش إن حضرتك ماشوفتش الإقتباس

----------


## طائر الشرق

> ماعرفش إن حضرتك ماشوفتش الإقتباس


 بلاش بس حضرتك دى

لما اخلص الكلية ابقى قوليها براحتك ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هل عودة الشرطة سيصحبها إنسحاب الجيش من الشوارع وعودة المركبات والدبابات إلى الثكنات العسكرية؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الدكتور محمد البرادعى مباشر بعد قليل على on tv

----------


## طائر الشرق

> هل عودة الشرطة سيصحبها إنسحاب الجيش من الشوارع وعودة المركبات والدابات إلى الثكنات العسكرية؟


 اكيد لا طبعا  الى ان تسلم السلطة لرئيس والى حين انتخاب مجلس شعب لا اعتقد ان الجيش سيبارح اماكنه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هل عودة الشرطة سيصحبها إنسحاب الجيش من الشوارع وعودة المركبات والدبابات إلى الثكنات العسكرية؟


لاااااااا دا إحنا محتاجينه جدااااااااا الفتره دى
وغير كده الجيش قال إنه مش هايمشي غير لما يسلم السلطه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ماعرفش إن حضرتك ماشوفتش الإقتباس


حضرتك دى لهيثم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## طائر الشرق

> حضرتك دى لهيثم



خافى على ميداليتك :: 














ابقى علقيها بمشبك حتى ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مشبك  :: 
ربنا العالم بالى فى ضميرى بقى  ::  
ده حبيبى والله هيثم يعنى بس بردو ربنا العالم بالى فى ضميرى  ::

----------


## حمادو

> الدكتور محمد البرادعى مباشر بعد قليل على on tv


أشكرك يا أفندم على التنويه


كلام الدكتور البرادعى شايفه منطقى تماما الحقيقة لغاية دلوقتى فيما يخص التعديلات الدستورية

----------


## حمادو

الله
الإعلانات المصري جميلة قوى ... بس اللى جذب انتباهى حاجة وهى سعر شامبو جارنير

اللى اعرفه ان سعر الشامبو دا فى المانيا بيتراوح من 3 ل 5 يورو...واذا افترضنا صحة القاعدة بتاعة تساوى القيمة الشرائية للنقود على إختلافها فنقدر نقول أن سعر جارنير فى مصر إذا كان متصنع سواء فى مصر أو فى الشرق الأوسط فإن سعره يتحرك فى حدود خمسة جنيه نظرا لانخفاض تكلفة الإنتاج ورخص الأيدي العاملة فى الشرق الأوسط.
طيب دلوقتى بأه سعر الشامبو تمانيه جنيه ونص! ليه؟ لو مستورد المفروض سعره يوصل 40 جنيه مصري, ولو محلى يبقى المفروض يتباع فى حدود خمسة جنيه....ليه بأه سعره 8 جنيه ونص؟
شوية لخبطة أفكار لسعت مخى وانا قاعد باتفرج على الاعلانات على قناة اون تى فى

----------


## اليمامة

مبروك..أنا سمعت ان الشرطة نازلة بكرة مواقعها..
تنفست الصعداء الحقيقة وفرحت..
يارب يكون خبر صحيح
والأهم انهم يرجعوا بلباس جديد..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اقتنعت بشكل كبيـــــــــــــــــر بالدكتور البرادعى

ربنا يوفقه لو فيه الخير


ماحدش يفوت باقي الحوار على on tv

الحوار يعاد من بدايته دلوقتى على o tv
لأنها بعد on tv بساعتين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> خافى على ميداليتك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



إبن البلد مثبتها كويس  :xmas 3:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أشكرك يا أفندم على التنويه
> 
> 
> كلام الدكتور البرادعى شايفه منطقى تماما الحقيقة لغاية دلوقتى فيما يخص التعديلات الدستورية


كان حوار راااائع وكلام في الصميم
نفسي بجد كلنا ندي الفرصه لنفسنا إننا نسمعه كويس بعقلنا قبل ما نحكم عليه

----------


## طائر الشرق

> كان حوار راااائع وكلام في الصميم
> نفسي بجد كلنا ندي الفرصه لنفسنا إننا نسمعه كويس بعقلنا قبل ما نحكم عليه


انا برضه مصر انى ماحكمش على حد فيهم غير بعد سماع البرامج الانتخابية لان كل الكلام اللى بيتقال دلوقتى زبدة يطلع عليه النهار يسيح


اما البرنامج الانتخابى دى زى القسم مايعرفش يفلت منه ولا يقول ماكنتش قاصد ولا اتفسرت غلط

فخمتوا يا هانم


وعلى فكرة فى ميدالية بذمتك بتنور

هو ابن البلد فاكرك ايه
















زينات صدقى ::

----------


## حمادو

> انا برضه مصر انى ماحكمش على حد فيهم غير بعد سماع البرامج الانتخابية لان كل الكلام اللى بيتقال دلوقتى زبدة يطلع عليه النهار يسيح
> 
> 
> اما البرنامج الانتخابى دى زى القسم مايعرفش يفلت منه ولا يقول ماكنتش قاصد ولا اتفسرت غلط
> 
> فخمتوا يا هانم
> 
> 
> وعلى فكرة فى ميدالية بذمتك بتنور
> ...





> كان حوار راااائع وكلام في الصميم
> نفسي بجد كلنا ندي الفرصه لنفسنا إننا نسمعه كويس بعقلنا قبل ما نحكم عليه


فعلا يا زينات...أقصد يا إيمان... الحوار كان جميل جدا فى أكثر من نقطة هو طرحها زي موضوع التعديلات الدستورية والعراق وتسليح إسرائيل. وبالرغم من أن يسري فوده كان بيحاول بشكل متعمد تبييض صفحة الدكتور البرادعى من خلال كلمات وأسئلة معينة إلا أن الدكتور البرادعى كان بيرجع لنقطة الحوار العامة ويقول ما يجب على الرئيس الجديد أن يقوم به, وليس ما يجب على البرادعى تحديدا القيام به فى حالة وصوله لكرسى الحكم.

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انا برضه مصر انى ماحكمش على حد فيهم غير بعد سماع البرامج الانتخابية لان كل الكلام اللى بيتقال دلوقتى زبدة يطلع عليه النهار يسيح
> 
> 
> اما البرنامج الانتخابى دى زى القسم مايعرفش يفلت منه ولا يقول ماكنتش قاصد ولا اتفسرت غلط
> 
> فخمتوا يا هانم
> 
> 
> وعلى فكرة فى ميدالية بذمتك بتنور
> ...



بص يا عبد الفتاح يا قصري  :: 

البرادعى تقريبا قال برنامجه اتكلم في حاجات كتير وتفكيره وآراءه ممتازه
وأنا لحد دلوقتى معاه لحين ظهور شخص تانى أحس إنه مناسب أكتر

ومالكش دعوة بمداليتى






خليك في عينيك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> فعلا يا زينات...أقصد يا إيمان... الحوار كان جميل جدا فى أكثر من نقطة هو طرحها زي موضوع التعديلات الدستورية والعراق وتسليح إسرائيل. وبالرغم من أن يسري فوده كان بيحاول بشكل متعمد تبييض صفحة الدكتور البرادعى من خلال كلمات وأسئلة معينة إلا أن الدكتور البرادعى كان بيرجع لنقطة الحوار العامة ويقول ما يجب على الرئيس الجديد أن يقوم به, وليس ما يجب على البرادعى تحديدا القيام به فى حالة وصوله لكرسى الحكم.


صح
وأكتر حاجه عجبتنى لما قال إنه لازم يجمع كل الشخصيات العظيمه اللى في إيديها وعايزه تفيد مصر ومستقبلها أمثال الدكتور زويل والباز وغيرهم
ودى أهم حاجه لأنهم ثروة مصر الحقيقيه اللى هاتبنى مستقبل صح

----------


## طائر الشرق

تمكنت شجاعة ضابط بمديرية أمن القاهرة من انقاذ سيدة بعد قيام مجموعة من البلطجية باختطافها ومحاولة اغتصابها بأحد العقارات وسط القاهرة.

وكان الضابط المعين بالخدمة الأمنية لتأمين بنك الاتحاد الوطنى بشارع طلعت حرب قد سمع صوت استغاثة من سيدة، وباستطلاع الأمر تبين قيام مجموعة من البلطجية بمحاولة اختطاف سيدة بمدخل عقار سكنى مجاور لمقر خدمته ومحاولة الاعتداء عليها واغتصابها.

فقام الضابط على الفور بالتصدى لهم والقاء القبض على أحدهم وبحوزته سلاح أبيض "مطواه"، بينما لاذ بقية المتهمين بالفرار تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال المتهم ، واخطار النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق ، وجارى تكثيف الجهود الأمنية اللازمة لضبط بقية المتهمين.

وقد لاقى تصرف الضابط الشجاع استحسان جموع المواطنين بموقع الحادث؛ حيث وجهوا الشكر الى الضابط على موقفه النبيل.

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يا خوفى ملعوبهم يكون نجح عشان يفلتوا من المحاكمات  لفرارهم وللتعدى على حرمة المواطنين*

*لازم تحصل حركة تنقيح فى الجهاز دا عشان يقدر يكون مفيد للتغيير فى الفترة الجاية لكن بطريقة سيب وانا اسيب دى هترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة*




> *شهدت شوارع معظم محافظات مصر وبالأخص القاهرة والجيزة عودة رجال الشرطة بكامل طاقتهم الى الشوراع لأداء وممارسة دورهم فى حفظ الامن بعد فتح صفحة جديدة مع المواطنين متعهدين بالعمل على حفظ الامن للمواطن وحمايته من البلطجية واللصوص.
> 
> كما بدأت معظم أقسام الشرطة بالممحافظات فى إستقبال المواطنين الراغبين فى تحرير محاضر ضد بعض الاشخاص.
> 
> وفى القاهرة إستقبل الاهالى ضباط الشرطة بالورود وطلبوا منهم ألا يتركوا خدمتهم مرة أخرى لحمايتهم من أعمال البلطجة وترويعهم من البلطجية خلال الفترة العصيبة الماضية. 
> 
> وعلى جانب أخر وفى تقليد غير مسبوق وتوجه يعكس مدى تقدير كافة مؤسسات وأجهزة الدولة للدور الوطنى لجهاز الشرطة وجهود وتضحيات رجاله فى حماية أمن وإستقرار الوطن والمواطن.
> 
> إلتقى كل من الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء، واللواء منصور العيسوى وزير الداخلية بعدد من القيادات والضباط العاملين بمديرية أمن الجيزة من مديرى إدارات البحث الجنائى ، والمرور ، والنجدة ، والحماية المدنية ، ومأمورى المراكز الأقسام . 
> ...

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

يجد ...ياريت سكان القاهره اللي هنا اللي تقريبا هما كلهم مصراويه جدا  ::  
من الموجودين اون لاين معانا يعني بقاله فتره ..
انه يشرحلنا فعلا موضوع الشرطه اللي في القاهره
هل عادت فعلا وانتشارهم يعني مرضي ولا انتشار علي ااستحياء ..
يعني ياريت شهاده من المصدر

 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> بص يا عبد الفتاح يا قصري 
> 
> البرادعى تقريبا قال برنامجه اتكلم في حاجات كتير وتفكيره وآراءه ممتازه
> وأنا لحد دلوقتى معاه لحين ظهور شخص تانى أحس إنه مناسب أكتر
> 
> ومالكش دعوة بمداليتى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


قصرى يا مفترية :xmas 41: 


دا انا شبه احمد رمزى :xmas 16: 

على العموم انا سمعت حواره وهو كلامه جميل جدا  مش معترض عليه وهو برضه هيكون نفس كلام كل اللى ناويين يرشحوا نفسهم 

بس بجد البرنامج الانتخابى بيختلف جدا ودا تلاحظوه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية فى امريكا اوى كلام الاعلام حلو لكن البرنامج الانتخابى بيحمل سياسات وخطوات مغايرة واكبر من اللى ممكن تتقال فى برنامج تلفزيونى وعشان كدا باقول ان المفروض بعد الاستفتاءات يبدأو يبادرة بطرح برامجهم الانتخابية ويعملوا حراك سياسى محترم من جديد لان الركود اللى  احنا فيه بيزيد من حالات الانفلات الامنى وانعدام هيبة الدولة  وتوقف عجلة التنمية مع غموض المستقبل فى مصر وخصوصا اننا فى حالة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا

فخمتوا يا 
















زيزى
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> يجد ...ياريت سكان القاهره اللي هنا اللي تقريبا هما كلهم مصراويه جدا  
> من الموجودين اون لاين معانا يعني بقاله فتره ..
> انه يشرحلنا فعلا موضوع الشرطه اللي في القاهره
> هل عادت فعلا وانتشارهم يعني مرضي ولا انتشار علي ااستحياء ..
> يعني ياريت شهاده من المصدر


 *مستنيين يا برنس*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*د.محمد غنيم: الثورة لم تكتمل بعد.. والبرادعي هو الأفضل لرئاسة مصر لهذه الأسباب*




> هو أبرز وأشهر جراحى الكلى فى مصر والعالم، وصاحب المواقف السياسية الصريحة والحاسمة،إنه العالم المصري المرموق الدكتور محمد غنيم رائد زراعة الكلي في مصر والشرق الأوسط‏,‏ الذي شارك بنفسه فى الثورة  بل تزعم المظاهرات بالمنصورة التى طالبت برحيل النظام ...الدستور الأصلى التقته بالمنصورة  , حيث مقر مركزه الأشهر والأول فى مصر والشرق الأوسط وهو مركز جراحات الكلى والمسالك البولية، فكان هذا الحوار:
> 
> كيف ترى مصر بعد ثوره 25يناير؟
> 
> إشكالية ثورة 25يناير إنها لم تكمل بعد فلقد سقط النظام ويتطلب إنشاء نظاما جديدا ومن قام بالثورة هو الذى يجب أن يسيطر على السلطة ومن ثم فمن المنطقى ان الشعب الذى اسقط النظام هو الذى يسيطر على السلطة عن طريق انتخابات رئاسية ممثلين له فى انتخابات نزيهة وشفافة.
> 
> ومن المسلم به أيضا أن القوات المسلحة الوطنية قد قامت بحمايه الثورة  وتأسيسا عليه فإن المرحله الإنتقالية التى بدأت بسقوط النظام وتنتهى بانتخاب رئيس جمهورية وانتخابات مجلس الشعب يجب أن يكون لها خريطة طريق لتحقيق هذا الهدف المنشود .
> 
> وما الذى يجب أن تشمله خريطه الطريق؟
> ...



http://www.dostor.org/politics/egypt/11/march/10/37848

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

R.n.n | شبكة رصد
عاجل | رصد | مراسلنا في أطفيح| تم رصد أربعة ممن يتولون أمر الفتنة في أطفيح ويؤلبون المسلمين ضد إخوانهم المسيحيين بعد اتفاق المسلمون على النزول على رأي أئمتهم من المشايخ .. محمد حسان و صفوت حجازي و عبد الله بركات ..وعبد الرحمن عبد البر ..
وهؤلاء الأربعة الذين يتولون كبر هذه الفتنة هم
- كرم هلول ..صاحب مصنع طوب و من فلول الحزب الوطني
- ......اللواء : عبد الوهاب خليل مدير أمن الجيزة سابقا وعضو مجلس الشعب المنحل
- اللواء : سعد الجمال مدير أمن المنيا سابقا وعضو مجلس الشعب المنحل
- محي الزيدي عضو مجلس الشورى المنحل وأحد المتهمين في قضية العلاج على نفقة الدولة

----------


## the_chemist

وهو ده المتوقع من هذه الوجوه القذرة

وجوه تعفنت من كثرة الفساد الذي عاشت فيه وله

فلول الحزب الواطى

----------


## hanoaa

> R.n.n | شبكة رصد
> عاجل | رصد | مراسلنا في أطفيح| تم رصد أربعة ممن يتولون أمر الفتنة في أطفيح ويؤلبون المسلمين ضد إخوانهم المسيحيين بعد اتفاق المسلمون على النزول على رأي أئمتهم من المشايخ .. محمد حسان و صفوت حجازي و عبد الله بركات ..وعبد الرحمن عبد البر ..
> وهؤلاء الأربعة الذين يتولون كبر هذه الفتنة هم
> - كرم هلول ..صاحب مصنع طوب و من فلول الحزب الوطني
> - ......اللواء : عبد الوهاب خليل مدير أمن الجيزة سابقا وعضو مجلس الشعب المنحل
> - اللواء : سعد الجمال مدير أمن المنيا سابقا وعضو مجلس الشعب المنحل
> - محي الزيدي عضو مجلس الشورى المنحل وأحد المتهمين في قضية العلاج على نفقة الدولة


ماشاء الله
مالشرطة نزلت أهى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> قصرى يا مفترية
> 
> 
> دا انا شبه احمد رمزى
> 
> على العموم انا سمعت حواره وهو كلامه جميل جدا  مش معترض عليه وهو برضه هيكون نفس كلام كل اللى ناويين يرشحوا نفسهم 
> 
> بس بجد البرنامج الانتخابى بيختلف جدا ودا تلاحظوه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية فى امريكا اوى كلام الاعلام حلو لكن البرنامج الانتخابى بيحمل سياسات وخطوات مغايرة واكبر من اللى ممكن تتقال فى برنامج تلفزيونى وعشان كدا باقول ان المفروض بعد الاستفتاءات يبدأو يبادرة بطرح برامجهم الانتخابية ويعملوا حراك سياسى محترم من جديد لان الركود اللى  احنا فيه بيزيد من حالات الانفلات الامنى وانعدام هيبة الدولة  وتوقف عجلة التنمية مع غموض المستقبل فى مصر وخصوصا اننا فى حالة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا
> 
> ...


فخمتوا يا عبده  ::   ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الله معكم يااهل ليبيا 

ليبيا اصبحت بين شقين 

*اما الاستبداد ...واما الاستعمار* 

اللهم فرج كربهم ويسر امرهم ياكريم

----------


## طائر الشرق

> R.n.n | شبكة رصد
> عاجل | رصد | مراسلنا في أطفيح| تم رصد أربعة ممن يتولون أمر الفتنة في أطفيح ويؤلبون المسلمين ضد إخوانهم المسيحيين بعد اتفاق المسلمون على النزول على رأي أئمتهم من المشايخ .. محمد حسان و صفوت حجازي و عبد الله بركات ..وعبد الرحمن عبد البر ..
> وهؤلاء الأربعة الذين يتولون كبر هذه الفتنة هم
> - كرم هلول ..صاحب مصنع طوب و من فلول الحزب الوطني
> - ......اللواء : عبد الوهاب خليل مدير أمن الجيزة سابقا وعضو مجلس الشعب المنحل
> - اللواء : سعد الجمال مدير أمن المنيا سابقا وعضو مجلس الشعب المنحل
> - محي الزيدي عضو مجلس الشورى المنحل وأحد المتهمين في قضية العلاج على نفقة الدولة


دا الطبيعى

شو وجه الاستغراب

----------


## طائر الشرق

> الله معكم يااهل ليبيا 
> 
> ليبيا اصبحت بين شقين 
> 
> *اما الاستبداد ...واما الاستعمار* 
> 
> اللهم فرج كربهم ويسر امرهم ياكريم


 اللهم امين

الناس دى بجد فعلا فى كارثة ومأساة عظيمة

ربنا ينصرهم عليه بنصره ومدده

----------


## طائر الشرق

يا جماعة والله صحيح

يمهل ولا يهمل





> *أمرت النيابة العامة، اليوم ''الجمعة''، بحبس أربعة من قيادات وزارة الداخلية السابقين من المتهمين بارتكاب جرائم قتل المتظاهرين والتعدي عليهم خلال تظاهرهم السلمي يوم 28 يناير الماضي، وذلك على ذمة التحقيقات التي تجرى معهم ومع آخرين في تلك الوقائع.
> 
> والمتهمون الأربعة هم : اللواء إسماعيل الشاعر مساعد أول وزير الداخلية ومدير أمن القاهرة السابق، واللواء عدلي فايد مساعد أول وزير الداخلية ومدير مصلحة الأمن العام السابق، واللواء أحمد رمزي مساعد أول مدير أمن القاهرة السابق ومدير أمن القوات المركزي السابق، واللواء حسن عبدالرحمن مساعد أول وزير الداخلية السابق ومدير جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة السابق.
> 
> وذكر المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد والمتحدث الرسمي للنيابة العامة ان النيابة نسبت إلى المتهمين الأربعة (عدلي ورمزي والشاعر وعبد الرحمن) تهم ارتكاب جرائم الاشتراك بطرق الاتفاق والتحريض والمساعدة في قتل المجني عليهم من المتظاهرين، والمقترن بالقتل والشروع في قتل آخرين، وإطاعتهم وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي فيما أصدره من أمر بتعطيل الأوامر الصادرة من الحكومة للمحافظة على الأمن العام، وإلحاق الضرر الجسيم بأموال الدولة والجهات التابعة لها.
> 
> وقال المستشار السعيد إنه تم التحقيق مع مدير جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة اللواء حسن عبد الرحمن واستجوابه في شأن وقائع إتلاف وثائق ومستندات الجهاز، والذي قرر بدوره (عبد الرحمن) انه هو الذي أصدر الأمر لأعضاء الجهاز التابعين لإشرافه بالتخلص من المستندات الورقية الخاصة بالجهاز نظرا لسريتها أو اتصال بعضها بالأمن القومي للبلاد.
> 
> وأشار اللواء عبد الرحمن (خلال التحقيقات) إلى أن هذه المستندات محفوظة بأجهزة الحاسب الآلي المركزية التابعة للجهاز دون أن يمسسها أي سوء أو ضرر.
> ...

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ادي الفرق 

كنت لسه داخل اكتب الخبر ياهيثم 

ادي الفرق بين شرف ...وشفيق 
وبين منصور العيسوي ..ومحمود وجدي

----------


## طائر الشرق

> ادي الفرق 
> 
> كنت لسه داخل اكتب الخبر ياهيثم 
> 
> ادي الفرق بين شرف ...وشفيق 
> وبين منصور العيسوي ..ومحمود وجدي


اللى شكل لجنة التقصى دى كان فى فترة احمد شفيق يا محمد وكانت بتاخد وقتها لجمع الادلة و الاثباتات

----------


## حمادو

> R.n.n | شبكة رصد
> عاجل | رصد | مراسلنا في أطفيح| تم رصد أربعة ممن يتولون أمر الفتنة في أطفيح ويؤلبون المسلمين ضد إخوانهم المسيحيين بعد اتفاق المسلمون على النزول على رأي أئمتهم من المشايخ .. محمد حسان و صفوت حجازي و عبد الله بركات ..وعبد الرحمن عبد البر ..
> وهؤلاء الأربعة الذين يتولون كبر هذه الفتنة هم
> - كرم هلول ..صاحب مصنع طوب و من فلول الحزب الوطني
> - ......اللواء : عبد الوهاب خليل مدير أمن الجيزة سابقا وعضو مجلس الشعب المنحل
> - اللواء : سعد الجمال مدير أمن المنيا سابقا وعضو مجلس الشعب المنحل
> - محي الزيدي عضو مجلس الشورى المنحل وأحد المتهمين في قضية العلاج على نفقة الدولة


معلش عندي سؤال عارف أنه ممكن يضايقكم هنا ... بس مين شبكة رصد دي؟ يعني مصادرها إيه؟ هل هى مصادر موثقة ولا مجرد كلام واحد سمع عن واحد سمع عن واحد سمع عن واحد؟

بغض النظر أن الأسماء الموجودة دي من النظام السابق أو من الحزب الوثنى, وبغض النظر إنهم فعلا مشاركين فى الفساد اللى كان ولا يزال موجود.
إنما هل فعلا فيه مصادر موثقة غير شبكة رصد بتقول أن الأربعة دول بالذات ليهم دور بالذات فى الحادثة دي بالذات؟ ولا هو علشان احنا عارفين ان فيه أربعة فاسدين فى المنطقة نقوم نلبسهم كل التهم وخلاص؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> اللى شكل لجنة التقصى دى كان فى فترة احمد شفيق يا محمد وكانت بتاخد وقتها لجمع الادلة و الاثباتات


والله ياهيثم انا لم اكن اتوقع ان قرراتها كانت ستري النور في ظل بقاء سفيق 
وتقدر تدلل علي كده بفرم ملفات امن الدوله
اللي بدات بعد اقاله شفيق وتولي عصام شرف رئاسه الجكومه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*25/1/2011 حساب بـ"المركزى" لتلقى مساهمات المواطنين لدعم الاقتصاد* 

                           الجمعة، 11 مارس  2011 - 13:34
                             الدكتور سمير رضوان وزير المالية                         
 كتبت منى ضياء

 
أعلن الدكتور سمير رضوان وزير المالية، عن فتح حساب بالبنك  المركزى المصرى برقم 25/1/2011 باسم حساب مساهمات دعم الاقتصاد المصرى،  لتلقى تبرعات ومساهمات المواطنين فى الداخل والخارج لدعم الاقتصاد المصرى  فى مواجهة تداعيات الأحداث الراهنة.

وصرح رضوان، فى بيان له اليوم الجمعة، بأن فتح الحساب يأتى فى إطار استجابة  وزارتى المالية والخارجية لآلاف المكالمات التليفونية التى تلقتها  الوزارتان خاصة من المصريين العاملين بالخارج، والتى طالبت المشاركة فى  جهود دعم الاقتصاد المصرى فى مواجهة تداعيات الأحداث الأخيرة وما رافقها من  خسائر تكبدها الاقتصاد المصرى.

وقال الوزير إنه تم الاتفاق مع الدكتور فاروق العقدة محافظ البنك المركزى  المصرى على تلقى تبرعات ومساهمات المصرين بالخارج أو أى جهة ترغب فى التبرع  لدعم الاقتصاد المصرى على رقم هذا الحساب، وذلك من خلال مراسل البنك  المركزى فى الخارج سيتى بنك نيويورك ورقم البنك المركزى لديه 36001304،  أيضا يتم تلقى التبرعات والمساهمات من المواطنين لحساب دعم الاقتصاد المصرى  من خلال جميع فروع البنك المركزى المصرى فى أنحاء الجمهورية، وكذلك من  خلال شبكة فروع البنوك التجارية العاملة فى السوق المصرية.

وأشار رضوان إلى أنه بالتنسيق مع وزارة الخارجية ورئاسة الوزراء تم إخطار  القنصليات والسفارات المصرية بالخارج برقم الحساب ومراسل البنك المركزى فى  الخارج، وذلك لإعلام تجمعات المصريين فى الدول المختلفة، مشيرا إلى بدء  تلقى الحساب تبرعات بالفعل من داخل وخارج مصر.

وبالنسبة للمجالات التى سيتم توجيه حصيلة التبرعات لها أوضح الوزير أنه  سيتم استخدام الأموال المتجمعة بالحساب فى كل المجالات التى تدعم الاقتصاد  المصرى، مشيرا إلى أنه سيتم الإعلان عن الحصيلة وأوجه إنفاقها وذلك تحت  إشراف الجهات الرقابية المختلفة.

وأضاف الوزير، أنه تم اختيار رقم الحساب طبقا لتاريخ ثورة الشباب فى 25  يناير، تأكيدا على تقدير الحكومة لهذه الثورة المجيدة وما حققته لمصر من  مكانة عالية وإشادة من دول العالم.

----------


## hanoaa

خبر عاجل 
لحين ظهور رويترز المنتدىتم القبض على إثنين من النواب السابقين عن دائرة الهرم لإتهامهم بالترتيب لموقعة الجمل

----------


## طائر الشرق

ترددت أنباء عن القبض على عبدالناصر الجابري، عضو مجلس الشعب - ممثلاً عن الحزب الوطني - عن دائرة الهرم والعمرانية، والنائب عن الحزب الوطني يوسف خطاب، عضو مجلس الشعب عن نفس الدائرة، بتهمة تورطه في التخطيط لـ ''موقعة الجمل'' يوم 2 فبراير.

وأشارت الأنباء أن قوات مشتركة من الشرطة والقوات المسلحة ألقت، مساء الجمعة، القبض على نائبا الحزب الوطني من منزلهما لتورطهما في التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين في ''موقعة الجمل''.

وكانت النيابة العامة قد استجوبت وزير الداخلية المُقال حبيب العادلي في أحداث ''موقعة الجمل'' والفراغ الأمني بعد الثورة. 

أما وزير الداخلية السابق اللواء محود وجدي فقد صرح في وقت سابق أن عضوان تابعان للحزب الوطني هم من خططوا لـ ''موقعة الجمل'' التي نتج عنها مقتل عشرات المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير.

----------


## طائر الشرق

قال الرائد أحمد رجب المسئول الإعلامي بالائتلاف العام لضباط الشرطة إن اللواء منصور العيسوي وزير الداخلية طلب من ضباط الائتلاف توصيل رسالة إلى جميع الضباط والأفراد على مستوى الجمهورية مفادها عودتهم إلى مواقعهم بقوة وكرامة.

وأضاف رجب - في بيان صادر يوم الجمعة عن الائتلاف العام لضباط الشرطة- أن وزير الداخلية وعدداً من قيادات الوزارة الحاليين والسابقين التقوا بضباط الائتلاف في اجتماع عقد بنادي التجديف بالدقي، بالإضافة إلى شخصيات عامة من بينهم الداعية معز مسعود، والمستشارة نهى الزيني نائب رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، والمخرج خالد يوسف، وممثلي جمعيات الشرطة والشعب ، بالإضافة إلى عدد من قيادات المجتمع المدني.

وأشار الى أن وزير الداخلية نقل لهم تحيات الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء، وشدد على دعم كل المؤسسات الرسمية لعودة مشرفة للشرطة والإقرار بالدفاع عن النفس والمنشآت الشرطية، بالإضافة إلى الدعم الاعلامي لهم.

وأكد المسئول الإعلامي بالائتلاف العام لضباط الشرطة أن وزير الداخلية رفض عودة الضباط والأفراد المفصولين من الوزارة خاصة المدانون سلوكياً، بعد أن قرر وزير الداخلية السابق اللواء محمود وجدي عودة بعضهم، لافتاً الى أن الوزير دعا ضباط الائتلاف إلى الاجتماع بهم الاسبوع القادم بديوان الوزارة.

يشار إلى أن المئات من ضباط الشرطة قد اجتمعوا في نادى الشرطة بمدينة ونصر وأنشأوا ''الائتلاف العام لضباط الشرطة'' للعمل على تحسين صورة الشرطة وإعادة أواصر الثقة والتعاون بين رجل الشرطة والمواطن وتقديم اقتراحات لوزارة الداخلية من شأنها زيادة كفاءة وفاعلية ضباط وافراد الشرطة.

----------


## hanoaa

ماشاء الله يا هيثم
يالا كمل مكان رويترز لحد ماتظهر

----------


## R17E

> ترددت أنباء عن القبض على عبدالناصر الجابري، عضو مجلس الشعب - ممثلاً عن الحزب الوطني - عن دائرة الهرم والعمرانية، والنائب عن الحزب الوطني يوسف خطاب، عضو مجلس الشعب عن نفس الدائرة، بتهمة تورطه في التخطيط لـ ''موقعة الجمل'' يوم 2 فبراير.
> 
> وأشارت الأنباء أن قوات مشتركة من الشرطة والقوات المسلحة ألقت، مساء الجمعة، القبض على نائبا الحزب الوطني من منزلهما لتورطهما في التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين في ''موقعة الجمل''.
> 
> وكانت النيابة العامة قد استجوبت وزير الداخلية المُقال حبيب العادلي في أحداث ''موقعة الجمل'' والفراغ الأمني بعد الثورة. 
> 
> أما وزير الداخلية السابق اللواء محود وجدي فقد صرح في وقت سابق أن عضوان تابعان للحزب الوطني هم من خططوا لـ ''موقعة الجمل'' التي نتج عنها مقتل عشرات المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير.


كده يبقي ناقصهم خالد تامر  نائب اكتوبر و كرداسه
و كتير هيجروا بعض زي السبحه اللي بتنفرط

----------


## hanoaa

جهاز الكسب غير المشروع ينفى التحقيق مع أسرة مبارك الأحد المقبل 

أكد المستشار عاصم الجوهرى، مساعد وزير العدل لشئون الكسب غير المشروع عدم صحة الخبر الذى نشرته صحيفة الأهرام فى عددها الصادر اليوم الجمعة جملة وتفصيلا والذى تضمن أن أسرة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك وعدداً من كبار المسئولين حددتهم بالاسم سوف يمثلون للتحقيق بعد غد الأحد أمام الجهاز.

وأوضح المستشار الجوهرى أنه لم يدل بهذه التصريحات الكاذبة التى نسبت إليه، مشيرا إلى أن جهاز الكسب غير المشروع لايزال يدرس البلاغات المقدمة ضد أسرة مبارك وعدد من الشخصيات وأنه مازال فى انتظار تقارير الجهات الرقابية بشأن ثرواتهم تمهيدا لاتخاذ الإجراءات والخطوات القانونية اللازمة نحو التحقيق مع من ينسب تورطه بارتكاب كسب غير مشروع أيا كان موقعه خاصة أنه لا أحد فوق المساءلة والقانون.

وناشد وسائل الإعلام المختلفة بتحرى الدقة والأمانة وعدم نشر أخبار من نسج خيال محرريها تتعلق بسير التحقيقات أو محاولة التأثير فيها على نحو يمكن أن يعرض محررى الصحيفة والقائمين عليها للمساءلة القانونية

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا فعلا مش عارف اقول ايه غير حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
 ياريت تسمعو مكالمه جوده الملط على الحياه اليوم  ::(:  المكالمه كامله اهى على ال 3 اجزاء اسمعو بقى الارقام بجد الناس الى بيتكلم عليهم والمفروض يتحاكمو فعلا علنى قدام الناس كلها 
سعر متر الارض 47 قرش لا وقسيط كمان على 5 سنين   ::(:  
وفيه ناس بدور على تربه تدفن فيها وتلاقيها 2*4 متر ب 20 الف جنيه
ده المفروض يتنفخو مش يتحاكمو  
 ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:  ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:  ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## حمادو

اسلوب مرتضى منصور قذر جدا فى الكلام وفى نقد الثورة اللى حصلت...نازل شتيمة فى الناس

----------


## طائر الشرق

> انا فعلا مش عارف اقول ايه غير حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
>  ياريت تسمعو مكالمه جوده الملط على الحياه اليوم  المكالمه كامله اهى على ال 3 اجزاء اسمعو بقى الارقام بجد الناس الى بيتكلم عليهم والمفروض يتحاكمو فعلا علنى قدام الناس كلها 
> سعر متر الارض 47 قرش لا وقسيط كمان على 5 سنين   
> وفيه ناس بدور على تربه تدفن فيها وتلاقيها 2*4 متر ب 20 الف جنيه
> ده المفروض يتنفخو مش يتحاكمو


 نفسى اعرف مين اللى قال على الراجل دا انه فاسد وبيتستر على الفاسدين

دا وقت مبارك وعز فساد نظامه كان هو بارقة الامل الوحيدة فى كشف مستورهم والاعيبهم ومخيبش الظن ابدا فيه

واحد والله ايده نضيفة  وبجد من الشخصيات اللى تتحط على الراس مش زى المتلونيين اللى بيحاربوه دلوقتى

----------


## سوما

> انا فعلا مش عارف اقول ايه غير حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
>  ياريت تسمعو مكالمه جوده الملط على الحياه اليوم  المكالمه كامله اهى على ال 3 اجزاء اسمعو بقى الارقام بجد الناس الى بيتكلم عليهم والمفروض يتحاكمو فعلا علنى قدام الناس كلها 
> سعر متر الارض 47 قرش لا وقسيط كمان على 5 سنين   
> وفيه ناس بدور على تربه تدفن فيها وتلاقيها 2*4 متر ب 20 الف جنيه
> ده المفروض يتنفخو مش يتحاكمو


 شفت الحلقة أمبارح الحقيقة اتضايقت جدااااااااااااا من نبرة صوته والحقايق الكتير اللى كشف عنها ,,
نفسي ف محاكمة عاجلة وعلنية وعادلة لجميع المسئولين عن الفساد وزهق الأرواح والخيرات اللى ف البلد ..
حقيقي ربنا يحفظ مصر من كل شر وفتن وظلم وفساد يااااااااارب..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> نفسى اعرف مين اللى قال على الراجل دا انه فاسد وبيتستر على الفاسدين
> 
> دا وقت مبارك وعز فساد نظامه كان هو بارقة الامل الوحيدة فى كشف مستورهم والاعيبهم ومخيبش الظن ابدا فيه
> 
> واحد والله ايده نضيفة  وبجد من الشخصيات اللى تتحط على الراس مش زى المتلونيين اللى بيحاربوه دلوقتى



عجبنى جداااا الدكتور عصام شرف لما اعتذر ليه عن الاشاعات والكلام القذر اللى اتقال عليه
ولما قال إن المستشار الملط  شرف ووسام لكل مصري

بحترم جداااا الشخص دا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا عايز الفلوس دى ترجع تانى للبلد بجد ده حرام انا اتصدمت فعلا من الارقام انا مكنتش متخيل ان فيه فرق مابين الايرادات والمصروفات 1024 مليار جنيه غير المديونيات الداخليه وغير الديونات الخارجية انا فعلا مستغرب بجد 
والناهرده احمد عز بيقول انه مستعد لدفع مليار جنيه ويتوقف محاكمته انا قريت الكلام ده فى صحيفه الدستور وهاجيبلكو الرابط تصديقا لكلامى 
ده المفروض يتنفه مش يتحاكم ال مليار جنيه ال انا نفس ىانا ابقى القاضى الى هيحاكمه  :: 
دنا هحكم عليه انه يموت غرقان فى عرق الشعوب هحفرله حفره كبيره فى ميدان التحرير وكل الى مزنوق يجى يفك زنقته فى الحفره والله اموته غرقان  :: 

------------------ أحمد عز يعرض سداد مليار جنيه مقابل وقف محاكمته جنائيا






 
احمد عز
  
عرض عدد من رجال الأعمال الذين تم إحالتهم للمحاكمات الجنائية في قضايا  فساد سداد المبالغ المالية المتهمين فيها للدولة مقابل حفظ القضايا ووقف  المحاكمات.

وفي مقدمة رجال الأعمال هؤلاء كل من  أحمد عز الذي عرض سداد مليار جنيه  مقابل حفظ القضايا التي يتم التحقيق فيها معه،وعمر الفطيم وعرض سداد 500  مليون جنيه في قضية تخصيص أرض له بالتجمع الخامس والمتهم فيها معه وزير  الإسكان السابق أحمد المغربي، ومنير غبور وعرض سداد 85 مليون جنيه في قضية  تخصيص أرض له بمدية ميراج سيتي، ومحمد أبو العينين عرض إعادة أرض الساحل  الشمالي ومرسى مطروح التي تم تخصيها له من قبل وزارة السياحة

ومحمد عهدي فضلي رئيس مجلس إدارة أخبار اليوم السابق والذي عرض سداد 400 مليون جنيه في قضية أخبار اليوم.

وقام رؤساء النيابة محمد عبد السلام وهشام حمدي ومعتز الحميري وعبد  اللطيف الشرنوبي وبإشراف المحامي العام عماد عبد الله والمحامي العام الأول  علي الهواري، بإثبات هذه العروض المالية في التحقيقات وتم رفعها للنائب  العام لاتخاذ قرارا بشأنها.

وتأتي عروض رجال الأعمال هذه استنادا لما سبق وقامت به نيابة الأموال  العامة في قضايا تتعلق بالمديونيات للبنوك وأشهرها قضية رامي لكح وحسام أبو  الفتوح وذلك لأن قانون بنك المركزي بعد تعديله كان يتيح حفظ القضايا مقابل  سدادا المديونيات من رجال الأعمال إلا ان قانون المحاكمات الجنائية لاينص  على ذلك.

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يعنى واحد زى أحمد عز معاه 18 مليار يدفع مليار ويلهف هوا 17
أهو دا بقا اللى كان ناقص

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا قدّر الله (٢)

  بقلم   عمر طاهر    ١٢/ ٣/ ٢٠١١

فى البداية أود أن أعتذر للأصدقاء الذين انزعجوا من عنوان المقال السابق «عندما فشلت الثورة».. أنا شخصيا لم أحبه عندما رأيته مطبوعا، فوضع كلمة «فشل» إلى جانب كلمة «ثورة» كان غير مريح، لذلك جعلت للحلقة الثانية عنوانا جديدا برجاء اعتباره استكمالا للعنوان السابق.

الحلقة الثانية (والأخيرة) لعبت فيها دور المحرض فقط، لكن الأفكار التى ستقرؤها هى أفكار لأصدقاء أعزاء ساهموا فى كتابتها، طرحت السؤال على «الفيس بوك» بعد منتصف الليل (ماذا لو فشلت الثورة لا قدر الله؟!) وجاءت الإجابات كما يلى.

«كنا هنلاقى ناس كتيرة جدا طالعة بتقول: (أنا من يوم ٢٥ يناير وأنا بايت فى ميدان.. مصطفى محمود)».

قال أحد الأصدقاء الذى شارك فى قيادة إحدى اللجان الشعبية: «كنت هاكمل عمرى من غير ما اتعرف على جيرانى فى العمارة».

«بدل أغنية حمادة هلال (شهداء ٢٥ يناير راحوا ف أحداث يناير) كنا سنستمع لأغنية (أستاذ جمال مبارك ابن الريس مبارك)». ::   :: 

وقال صديق: «كنا هنفضل عايشين على ذكرى الأهرامات وجون حمص فى إيطاليا والدقيقتين بتوع ماتش البرازيل وجون مجدى عبدالغنى فى كأس العالم اللى بيذلنا بيه لحد دلوقتى».

بالنسبة للوزراء أبوالغيط فى مؤتمر صحفى: «مش قلت لكم احنا غير تونس؟!»، منح العادلى قلادة النيل، أحمد زكى بدر بدل ما هيحول المدارس تجريبى كان هيخلى البلد كلها تجريبى، بطرس غالى يفرض ضريبة جديدة وهى ضريبة انك لسه عايش فى مصر، كانوا هيلغوا يوم الجمعة.. هيبقى خميس سبت على طول، مانشيت الأخبار «ضبط ٨ ملايين من مثيرى الشغب»، *شعار مؤتمر الحزب ٢٠١١ «علشان تبقى تعمل راجل تانى»    .*

وقال آخر: «كان المستشار مرتضى منصور هيطلع السى ديهايه بتاعت مارك ذكربرج مخترع الفيس بوك».

وقال أحدهم: «كان محمود سعد هيشترى كل بيجامات العالم بالتسعة مليون اللى كان بيقبضهم ويقعد يغير فيهم فى البيت».

وقال صديق: «بعد تنحى مبارك لأسباب صحية وتولى جمال كان سيخرج علينا على الدين هلال، قائلا: «هرمناااا هرمنااا لنصل إلى هذه اللحظة التاريخية».

بخصوصى أنا «كان المقال ده زمانه بيتكتب على ورق جرايد قديم جوا المعتقل على ضوء شمعة من بواقى دهن اللحمة بتاعت يوم الجمعة.. أمير الانتقام»، أو كنت هاختفى للأبد بعد انتشار لافتة «مبارك طير انت».

وقالت صديقة: سيظهر شعار جديد «ارفع راسك فوق لما تشوف حلمة ودنك».

ورد صديق بشعار آخر كنا سنراه «أنا هانتخبك يا ريس حتى لو دمى سال.. ولو انت ماترشحتش هانتخب ابنك جمال».

بالنسبة للفن (تامر حسنى يقدم لنا أغنية «كدهوه» ردا على أغنية محمد منير «إزاى»).  ::   ::  

وبالنسبة للرياضة «أمن الدولة كان هيشارك بفريق فى الدورى.. اسمه (اتحاد الملفات)».

بالنسبة للعالم العربى «كانوا الليبيين هيصرفوا نظر عن الثورة».

وبالنسبة للبرلمان «فتحى سرور يضع على مجلس الشعب لافتة الدخول للوطنى فقط ويجبر الأعضاء على تغيير صفتهم يا وطنى يا كوتة».

أنا شخصيا ظللت طول الليل أنتظر إجابة بعينها، وعندما فقدت الأمل ظهرت هذه الإجابة تتهادى أمامى بثقة وشموخ وبساطة.. «لو كانت الثورة مانجحتش.. كنا هنعمل ثورة تانى».


 :xmas 34:   :xmas 34:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*استئناف تصدير الغاز المصري الى اسرائيل الاثنين*





> القدس (رويترز) - قال شريك اسرائيلي في كونسورتيوم غاز شرق المتوسط يوم الاحد ان من المتوقع استئناف امدادات الغاز الطبيعي من مصر الى المشترين الاسرائيليين يوم الاثنين بعدما لحقت أضرار بخط الانابيب منذ خمسة أسابيع.
> 
> وقالت شركة أمبال-أمريكان اسرائيل في بيان انه سيجري استئناف ضخ الغاز بعد اتمام أعمال الاصلاح بنجاح واختبار خط الانابيب الذي تضرر في انفجار وحريق وقعا يوم الخامس من فبراير شباط. وكان من المقرر أول الامر استئناف الصادرات في الرابع من مارس اذار لكنه تأجل عدة مرات.
> 
> وقال التلفزيون المصري ومسؤولون بالحكومة المصرية ان مخربين فجروا خط أنابيب يمتد عبر شمال سيناء مما عطل الامدادات المتجهة الى اسرائيل والاردن.
> 
> وغاز شرق المتوسط مملوكة لرجل الاعمال المصري حسين سالم والشركة المصرية للغازات الطبيعية وبي.تي.تي التايلاندية ورجل الاعمال الامريكي سام زل وأمبال- أمريكان ومرهاف الاسرائيلية.
> 
> وتورد غاز شرق المتوسط 45 بالمئة من حاجات مرفق الكهرباء الاسرائيلي من الغاز. وتأتي النسبة الباقية من قبالة السواحل الاسرائيلية.



أنا اضايقت

حد يقول حاجه  :xmas 20:

----------


## طائر الشرق

أمر النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود بحبس عضو مجلس الشعب السابق عن دائرة الهرم والعمرانية عبد الناصري الجابري، احتياطيا على ذمة التحقيقات التي تباشرها معه النيابة، في قضية اتهامه بتدبير الاعتداءات على المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير في 2 فبراير الماضي، والتي عرفت إعلاميا بـ "موقعة الجمل".. وذلك في ختام التحقيقات المطولة التي جرت معه.

ووجهت النيابة للجابري عدة تهم بينها ارتكاب جرائم الاشتراك في قتل بعض المتظاهرين والشروع في قتل آخرين.

واستدعت النيابة العامة الاحد كلا من عائشة عبد الهادى وزيرة القوى العاملة والهجرة السابقة وحسين مجاور رئيس اتحاد نقابات عمال مصر ورجل الاعمال الدكتور محمد إبراهيم كامل عضو الأمانة العامة للحزب الوطني وواجهتهم النيابة بأحداث "موقعة الجمل''، وأنكروا جميعا ما نسب إليهم من جرائم الاشتراك فى قتل بعض المتظاهرين .

واكدت النيابة انها تقوم بالتنسيق مع لجنة تقصي الحقائق، للوقوف على ما توصلت إليه اللجنة من معلومات في هذا الشأن، وانه لم يتم بعد تنفيذ الأمر الصادر من النيابة العامة بالقبض على عضو مجلس الشورى السابق يوسف هنداوي خطاب.

----------


## طائر الشرق

و تجمعات أو اعتصامات يوم التصويت على الاستفتاء لتعديل بعض مواد الدستور والمحدد له يوم السبت 19 مارس 2011 وذلك لتوفير المناخ المناسب لتنفيذ عملية الاستفتاء بأسلوب حضاري ديمقراطي.

وأكد المصدر في تصريح له الأحد أن كل من يحاول القيام بالتعرض أو إعاقة عملية الاستفتاء سيطبق عليه أحكام قانون البلطجة.

إلى ذلك، قرر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة اعتبار يوم السبت المقبل (19 مارس) إجازة رسمية بجميع قطاعات الدولة والجامعات والمدارس بمناسبة إجراء الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية، صرح بذلك الأحد الدكتور مجدى راضي المتحدث الرسمي باسم مجلس الوزراء.

----------


## the_chemist

> و تجمعات أو اعتصامات يوم التصويت على الاستفتاء لتعديل بعض مواد الدستور والمحدد له يوم السبت 19 مارس 2011 وذلك لتوفير المناخ المناسب لتنفيذ عملية الاستفتاء بأسلوب حضاري ديمقراطي.
> 
> وأكد المصدر في تصريح له الأحد أن كل من يحاول القيام بالتعرض أو إعاقة عملية الاستفتاء سيطبق عليه أحكام قانون البلطجة.
> 
> إلى ذلك، قرر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة اعتبار يوم السبت المقبل (19 مارس) إجازة رسمية بجميع قطاعات الدولة والجامعات والمدارس بمناسبة إجراء الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية، صرح بذلك الأحد الدكتور مجدى راضي المتحدث الرسمي باسم مجلس الوزراء.


والله عندهم حق

يا جماعة الدستور سقط ولكن مطلوب وضع قانونى تسير عليه الأحوال لحين تقنين وتشريع قانونى جديد

يارب إستر

----------


## hanoaa

> *استئناف تصدير الغاز المصري الى اسرائيل الاثنين*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أنا اضايقت
> 
> حد يقول حاجه


هانقول إيه 
مافيش كلام
حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
ده ميراث النظام السابق و علينا أن نقبله و نقتسمه حسب الشرع و القانون

----------


## hanoaa

> لا قدّر الله (٢)
> 
>   بقلم   عمر طاهر    ١٢/ ٣/ ٢٠١١
> 
> فى البداية أود أن أعتذر للأصدقاء الذين انزعجوا من عنوان المقال السابق «عندما فشلت الثورة».. أنا شخصيا لم أحبه عندما رأيته مطبوعا، فوضع كلمة «فشل» إلى جانب كلمة «ثورة» كان غير مريح، لذلك جعلت للحلقة الثانية عنوانا جديدا برجاء اعتباره استكمالا للعنوان السابق.
> 
> الحلقة الثانية (والأخيرة) لعبت فيها دور المحرض فقط، لكن الأفكار التى ستقرؤها هى أفكار لأصدقاء أعزاء ساهموا فى كتابتها، طرحت السؤال على «الفيس بوك» بعد منتصف الليل (ماذا لو فشلت الثورة لا قدر الله؟!) وجاءت الإجابات كما يلى.
> 
> «كنا هنلاقى ناس كتيرة جدا طالعة بتقول: (أنا من يوم ٢٥ يناير وأنا بايت فى ميدان.. مصطفى محمود)».
> ...


عجبنى أوى المقال ده
عمر طاهر زى عادته دايماً كتباته بتمتعنى و بتموتنى من الضحك
قريت له كتاب تحفة و أخدته معايا الشغل علشان أصحابى يقروه كان تعليقهم إنه زى مايكون عايش معانا
و بالمقال ده أثبت إنه فعلاً عايش معانا

----------


## hanoaa

> و تجمعات أو اعتصامات يوم التصويت على الاستفتاء لتعديل بعض مواد الدستور والمحدد له يوم السبت 19 مارس 2011 وذلك لتوفير المناخ المناسب لتنفيذ عملية الاستفتاء بأسلوب حضاري ديمقراطي.
> 
> وأكد المصدر في تصريح له الأحد أن كل من يحاول القيام بالتعرض أو إعاقة عملية الاستفتاء سيطبق عليه أحكام قانون البلطجة.
> 
> إلى ذلك، قرر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة اعتبار يوم السبت المقبل (19 مارس) إجازة رسمية بجميع قطاعات الدولة والجامعات والمدارس بمناسبة إجراء الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية، صرح بذلك الأحد الدكتور مجدى راضي المتحدث الرسمي باسم مجلس الوزراء.


قرار حتمى لابد منه

----------


## hanoaa

الدستور يا جماعة
التعديلات الدستورية
يا ريت عايزين اراء قانونية دستورية موضوعية
عايزين نروح نقول أه أو لأ و إحنا على بينة

----------


## hanoaa

> العاملون بالصرف المغطى بكفر الشيخ يرفضون التوقيع على عقود مؤقتة
> حاول المسئولون إجبار العاملين المؤقتين بالصرف المغطى والتابعين لإدارة غرب كفر الشيخ التوقيع على عقد مؤقت لمدة عام فقط ولكن العاملين رفضوا لأن العقود إهدار لحقوقهم على مدار سنوات سابقة والتي تعدت 15عامًا، مطالبين بالتثبيت. 
> وتحاول وزارة الموارد المائية إرغام العاملين على التوقيع على العقد، على الرغم من أن الوزارة لها الحق فى فسخه دون الرجوع للعامل.


على حد علمى إنه صدر قرار من الحكومة قبل التنحى بتثبيت العماله المؤقتة
و مازالت مصر تعانى من الطرش و الصمم لدى السئولين الغير مسئولين
لحد إمتى ده هايفضل موجود

----------


## hanoaa

آخر نكتة
إقروا الخبر ده يمكن تضحكوا شوية قبل ماتناموا



> الوطنى» يعلن فصل «مبارك».. ويستبعد ٢٢ قيادياً منهم ١١ وزيراً سابقاً و«جمال» و«عز»
> 
> أعلن الحزب الوطنى الحاكم السابق أنه بدأ ثورة تطهير بفصل عدد كبير من قيادييه، وخلو منصب رئيسه الذى كان يشغله حسنى مبارك، وقبول استقالة صفوت الشريف وزكريا عزمى ومفيد شهاب وجمال مبارك وعلى الدين هلال من جميع تشكيلات الحزب وعضويته.
> 
> قال الدكتور محمد رجب، أمين عام الحزب، فى تصريحات لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إن ثورة التطهير تشمل فصل كل العناصر التى ثبت تورطها فى أعمال الفساد. وأضاف أن الحزب أصدر القائمة الأولى للمفصولين تضم ٢٢ قيادياً، أبرزهم: أحمد عز، أمين التنظيم السابق، وحبيب العادلى، وأمين أباظة، وأحمد المغربى، ورشيد محمد رشيد، وزهير جرانة، ومحمد منصور، وسامح فهمى، وأنس الفقى، ويوسف بطرس غالى، ومحمد إبراهيم سليمان، وأسامة الشيخ، وبعض رجال الأعمال منهم هشام طلعت مصطفى، ومحمد أبوالعينين.
> 
> وأوضح «رجب»، أن «الوطنى» قبل استقالة كل من صفوت الشريف وزكريا عزمى ومفيد شهاب وجمال مبارك وعلى الدين هلال من جميع تشكيلات الحزب وعضويته، كما أعلن الأمين العام عن خلو منصب رئيس الحزب.
> 
> وقال: «تجرى حالياً عدة ترتيبات لعقد مؤتمر الحزب الاستثنائى نهاية أبريل المقبل، لانتخاب رئيس الحزب الجديد»، موضحاً أن الرئيس السابق مبارك تم فصله من «الوطنى» بعد قرار التنحى، الذى اعتبره الحزب تنحياً عن رئاسة الجمهورية ومنصبه بالحزب فى الوقت نفسه.
> ...


إيه رايكوا
هو لسه فى فيكى يا مصر حاجة إسمها الحزب الـ .......

----------


## hanoaa

بالمناسبة 
فين رويترز المنتدى 
هى مختفية ليه و مش باينة
كانت بتوفر عليا قراية الجرايد

----------


## طائر الشرق

قال مصدر مسئول ان هناك خطاب سطره أنس الفقي وزير الاعلام السابق حيث كان يحاك في كواليس النظام عن رغبة الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك للترشح لفترة جديدة وخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية‏.‏

واشار المصدر -الذي رفض ذكر اسمه- ان الخطاب الصادر من مكتب وزير الاعلام السابق بتاريخ ‏3‏ يناير‏2011 بالحديث إلي أحمد عز أمين التنظيم بالحزب الوطني سابقا يؤكد تفاصيل الاعداد للحملة الدعائية لانتخابات الرئاسة القادمة واسنادها لشخص يدعي مظهر عطا السيوفي‏،‏ وأن هناك اجراءات عديدة تم اتخاذها في سبيل ذلك وتبلورت في صورتها النهائية‏,‏ ولم يعد سوي الاتفاق علي المبالغ المالية التي يتم توفيرها للإنفاق علي الحملة‏.‏

وأخطر ما يحتويه خطاب الفقي إلي عز الاتفاق بينهما علي خفض المبلغ إلي‏8‏ ملايين جنيه كعمولة يتقاضاها الطرفان من صاحب الشركة التي أسند إليها تنفيذ حملة الدعاية‏,‏ ووافق علي الاقتراح‏,‏ وتم بالفعل اسناد الحملة إلي الشركة‏.‏

في الوقت نفسه ذكر مصدر مطلع بوزارة الاعلام‏ أن تلك الشركة كانت تسعي لعقد صفقات انتاجية مع اتحاد الاذاعة والتليفزيون والتقي الفقي صاحبها عدة مرات وطرح عليه فكرة تنفيذ الحملة الاعلانية لانتخابات الرئاسة مقابل‏400مليون جنيه تتضمن أفلاما تسجيلية عن انجازات مبارك في شتي المجالات وتنويهات اعلانية تبث في العديد من القنوات التليفزيونية الأرضية والفضائية‏، اضافة إلي العديد من الصحف‏.‏

وتم عرضها علي الرئيس السابق ووافق عليها مبارك بعد قيام أنس الفقي بمناقشتها مع الدكتور سامي عبد العزيز عميد كلية اعلام القاهرة وعضو أمانة السياسات‏.‏

واضاف المصدر أن من أتي بالشركة وصاحبها وغيرها هو أحمد طه مساعد وزير الاعلام للشئون الفنية الذي يتولى مهمة اختيار الشركات التي تتعامل مع قطاعات اتحاد الاذاعة والتليفزيون وأن الحزب الوطني أستقر علي أنس الفقي لتنفيذ الحملة الدعائية بعد توسلاته إلي سوزان مبارك التي تدخلت بدورها ليكون هو المشرف عليها‏,‏ وكان علي أحمد عز دور تدبير الأموال اللازمة للإنفاق علي حملة الدعاية‏.‏

----------


## طائر الشرق

تنظر محكمة القضاء الاداري بمجلس الدولة غدا الثلاثاء، في القضية المرفوعة لوقف الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية المقررة يوم 19 من آذار/مارس المقبل، فيما يعتزم ناشطون ومثقفون واكاديميون مصريون تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية للتنديد بالتعديلات الدستورية والتأكيد على سقوط الدستور الذي كان يحكم به الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، والمطالبة بدستور جديد.

ونقلت جريدة "القدس العربي" عن محمود عبد الرحيم منسق حملة المطالبة بكتابة دستور جديد ورفض التعديلات قوله :"إن الوقفة الاحتجاجية تأتي دعما للقضية المرفوعة من قبل المحامي عصام الاسلامبولي والتي تصب في هدف حملة رفض التعديلات الدستورية والدعوة لكتابة دستور جديد يتلاءم مع متطلبات المرحلة الثورية، وتقطع الطريق على ضرب الثورة في منتصف الطريق وسحب شرعيتها بحيل قانونية قبل ان تستكمل مسيرتها وتحقق اهدافها المعلنة الضامنة لتحول ديمقراطي حقيقي يدخل مصر الى عصر الحرية والعدالة والكرامة الانسانية".

وأضاف "ان الحملة وجدت دعما من قوى سياسية ونقابية وشخصيات مستقلة يتقدمها المؤتمر العام الناصري ولجنة الحريات بنقابة المحامين وحركة الديمقراطية الشعبية، وحركة حماية مكتسبات الثورة".

----------


## طائر الشرق

45 مليون مواطن مصري يحق لهم المشاركة في الاستفتاء حيث تخطوا سن 18 سنة في 1 مارس 2011 ويحملون بطاقة الرقم القومي. 

- صدر مرسوم قانون 9 لسنة 2011 ليجعل التصويت في الاستفتاء في أقرب لجنة للمواطن دون التقيد بمكان معين. 

- سيكون الاستفتاء على 9 مواد فقط هي 75 و 76 و77 و88 و93 و139 و148 وإلغاء المادة 179 وإضافة فقرة للمادة 189 وإضافة مادتين 189 مكرر و 189 مكرر 1. 

- ورقة الاستفتاء ستحتوي على نص المواد المعدلة وخانتين الاولى  نعم والثانية لا 

- عليك ان توافق التعديلات ككل أو ترفض ككل وليس مادة مادة. 

- سيتم استخدام الحبر الفسفوري في عملية الاستفتاء. 

- من يصوت أكثر من مرة في الاستفتاء سيعاقب بالسجن عامين مع دفع 5 الاف جنيه غرامة. 

- التصويت سيكون للمصريين المقيمين داخل مصر فقط، أما المصريين بالخارج فحتى الآن لا يمكنهم التصويت وفقا للقانون. 

- اعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء سيتم بعد تلقي النتائج من كل المحافظات. 

- سيكون هناك قاض على كل صندوق او قاض على كل لجنة يوجد بها 4 صناديق بحد أقصى بشرط عدم وجود حواجز بين هذه الصناديق داخل اللجنة ليتمكن القاضي من متابعتها كلها. 

- عملية الفرز ستتم في مقر اللجان الفرعية ثم يتم إبلاغها للجنة العامة التي ترسلها بدورها للجنة المحافظة. 

- القوات المسلحة والشرطة سيؤمنان عملية الاستفتاء ومن يحاول عرقلة الاستفتاء او الخروج عن النظام في هذا الوقت سيتم تطبيق قانون البلطجة عليه

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

يا سادة بمناسبة التعديلات الدستورية لابد أن نلاحظ أنه تمت إضافة مادة تُحتم علي رئيس الجمهورية المُنتخب ومجلس الشعب وضع دستور جديد للبلاد في خلال 6 أشهر من مباشرة عملهم

فهل نستمر في العِناد وتعطيل مصلحة البلاد والعِباد

وكما قالها الشعراوى (يرحمه الله ويتغمده بنعمته وفضله) (الثائر الحق هو من يثور ليهدم الفساد ثم يهدأ ليبنى الأمجاد)

فهل نعى ما نسمع

شكراً

----------


## R17E

> هانقول إيه 
> مافيش كلام
> حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
> ده ميراث النظام السابق و علينا أن نقبله و نقتسمه حسب الشرع و القانون



قالت مصادر مطلعة فى شمال سيناء، إن الغاز المصرى لم يصل إلى إسرائيل حتى الآن، مضيفة أنه مع بداية عملية إعادة الضخ تبين وجود تسرب كبير فى الأنبوب، وبالتالى توقف الضخ لحين إصلاح العطل الذى يحتاج عدة أيام.

ومن المنتظر أن يتم استئناف ضخ الغاز إلى الأردن خلال أسبوع من الآن، بعد الاتفاق على إعادة التسعير وفق المتغيرات والأسعار العالمية.

ويمد خط الغاز العربى، كلاً من الأردن وسوريا ولبنان، فيما يقوم خط آخر بضخ الغاز إلى إسرائيل بكميات أخرى.

وكان مجهولون قاموا بتفجير محطة مشتركة فى الخط صباح 5 فبراير الماضى فى منطقة قريبة من " لحفن " جنوب العريش.

----------


## R17E

بقلم: فهمي هويدي

2011-02-22


إذا كنا قد أدركنا شيئا مما يرتبه فلول النظام السابق في الداخل، فإن ما يرتبه حلفاؤه في الخارج لا يزال خفيا عنا. مع ذلك فبين أيدينا دليل يبين لنا كيف فكروا في الأمر وتحسبوا له قبل أن يقع، الأمر الذي يسلط ضوءه كاشفا على نواياهم بعد الذي وقع. 
(1) 
أتحدث عن القراءة الإسرائيلية للعلاقة مع مصر، كما رآها آفي ديختر وزير الأمن الداخلي الإسرائيلي في محاضرته التي ألقاها على الدارسين في معهد أبحاث الأمن القومي بتل أبيب في شهر سبتمبر في عام 2008، وفيها شرح موقف إسرائيل إزاء المتغيرات المحتملة في العديد من دول المنطقة، ومصر من بينها، وهي المحاضرة المهمة التي أشرت إليها أكثر من مرة من قبل، لكنني وجدت أن قراءتها باتت أكثر من ضرورية بعد ثورة 25 يناير، التي لم تخطر لأحد على بال، لا نحن ولا هم ولا أي طرف آخر في الكرة الأرضية، ذلك أنهم تصوروا أن التغيير «الدراماتيكي» الذي يمكن أن تشهده مصر لا يخرج عن أحد احتمالات ثلاثة، على حد تعبير ديختر، هذه الاحتمالات تتمثل في ثلاثة سيناريوهات هي: 
1 ـ سيطرة الإخوان المسلمين على السلطة بوسائل غير شرعية، أي خارج صناديق الاقتراع، وهذا السيناريو يفترض أن الأوضاع الاقتصادية والاجتماعية تدهورت بشدة في مصر، الأمر الذي يفقد النظام القائم القدرة على السيطرة على الوضع، ويؤدي إلى انفلات زمام الأمن، بما يمكن أن يؤدي إلى حدوث فوضى واضطرابات، في ظلها يجد الإخوان فرصتهم لتحقيق هدفهم في الوصول إلى السلطة. 
2 ــ حدوث انقلاب عسكري، وهو احتمال استبعده المخططون الإسرائيليون في الأجل المنظور، إذ اعتبروا أن الأوضاع في مصر قد تسوء إلى درجة خطيرة، مما قد يدفع قيادات عسكرية طموحة إلى السعي لركوب الموجة والاستيلاء على السلطة، لكن لدى إسرائيل العديد من الأسباب الوجيهة التي تجعلها تتعامل مع هذا الاحتمال باعتباره مجرد فرضية، ومن ثم تستبعد وقوعه. 
3 ــ أن تتفاقم الأوضاع في مصر، بحيث يعجز عن إدارة البلاد خليفة مبارك الذي راهن الإسرائيليون على أنه سيكون واحدا من اثنين: إما جمال مبارك أو عمر سليمان، مما يترتب عليه حدوث موجات من الفوضى والاضطرابات في أنحاء مصر، وهو وضع قد يدفعها إلى محاولة البحث عن خيار أفضل يتمثل في إجراء انتخابات حرة تحت إشراف دولي تشارك فيها جماعات سياسية وحركات أكثر جذرية من حركة كفاية، لتظهر على السطح خريطة جديدة للتفاعلات الداخلية. 
بعد عرضه لهذه السنياريوهات الثلاثة قال ديختر ما نصه: في كل الأحوال فإن عيوننا وعيون الولايات المتحدة ترصد وتراقب، بل وتتدخل من أجل كبح مثل هذه السيناريوهات، لأنها ستكون كارثية بالنسبة لإسرائيل والولايات المتحدة والغرب. 
(2) 
في محاضرته ركز وزير الأمن الداخلي على نقطتين أساسيتين هما: إن من مصلحة إسرائيل الحفاظ على الوضع في مصر بعد رحيل الرئيس مبارك، ومواجهة أية تطورات لا تحمد عقباها، بمعنى حدوث تحولات مناقضة للتقديرات الإسرائيلية، الثانية إنه مهما كانت الظروف فإن انسحاب مصر من اتفاقية السلام وعودتها إلى خط المواجهة مع إسرائيل يعد خطا أحمر، لا يمكن لأية حكومة إسرائيلية أن تسمح بتجاوزه، وهي ستجد نفسها مرغمة على مواجهة هذا الموقف بكل الوسائل. 
اعتبر الرجل أن العلاقات بين إسرائيل ونظام الرئيس مبارك «أكثر من طبيعية»، وهو ما سمح للقادة في تل أبيب ببلورة عدة محددات تجاه مصر تمثلت في ما يلي: 
[ تعميق وتوطيد العلاقات مع فريق الرئيس المصري، ومع النخب الأخرى الحاكمة المتمثلة في قيادات الحزب الوطني الديموقراطي الحاكم، ومع رجال الأعمال. 
[ توسيع قاعدة العلاقة مع المنظومة السياسية والاقتصادية والإعلامية من خلال الارتباط بمصالح مشتركة تنعكس بالإيجاب على الجانبين. 
[ السعي لصوغ علاقة أقوى مع العاملين في المجال الإعلامي بمصر، نظرا لأهمية دور وسائل الإعلام في تشكيل الرأي العام وبلورة اتجاهاته. 
وهي تنسج علاقاتها في هذه الاتجاهات فإن السعي الإسرائيلي حرص على إقامة علاقات ويتفق مع أقوى شخصيتين في مصر ستلعبان دورا رئيسيا في الإمساك بمقاليد السلطة بعد رحيل الرئيس حسني مبارك، وهما ابنه جمال واللواء عمر سليمان مدير المخابرات المصرية. 
هذا الارتياح إلى التمدد الإسرائيلي في الساحة المصرية لم يحجب عنها حقيقة القلق الذي يعانى منه المجتمع، وهو ما عبر عنه ديختر بقوله إن النظام في مصر يعاني من عجز جزئي في إحكام سيطرته على الوضع بقبضة من حديد، وإن الولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل حريصتان قدر الإمكان على تدعيم الركائز الأساسية، التي يستند إليها النظام، ومن بين تلك الركائز نشر نظام للرقابة والرصد والإنذار، قادر على تحليل الحيثيات التي يجري جمعها وتقييمها باستمرار ووضعها تحت تصرف القيادات في كل من واشنطن وتل أبيب والقاهرة. 
أضاف صاحبنا في هذا الصدد أن الولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل وهما تتحركان بشكل حثيث لتأمين النظام القائم في مصر تحرصان عبر ممثليهما في مصر (السفارات والقنصليات والمراكز الأخرى) على تقديم كل صور العون لحملة انتخاب جمال مبارك رئيسا للجمهورية بعد رحيل أبيه، والهدف من ذلك هو تمكينه من الفوز بتأييد الشارع والرأي العام المصري، ودعم أنشطته المختلفة الاجتماعية والثقافية لكي يصبح أكثر قبولا من والده. 
(3) 
وهما تسعيان إلى تأمين النظام القائم، فإن الولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل تبنتا استراتيجية ثابتة في هذا الصدد، شرحها آفي ديختر على الوجه التالي: منذ دخلت الولايات المتحدة إلى مصر عقب وفاة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وتولى السادات زمام الأمور، فإنها أدركت أنه لا بد من إقامة مرتكزات ودعائم أمنية واقتصادية وثقافية في أرجائها على غرار ما فعلته في تركيا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، وانطلقت في ذلك من اقتناعها بأن من شأن تلك الركائز أن تحجم أية مفاجآت غير سارة تحدث في مصر. والخطة الأميركية التي تغطي ذلك الجانب تعتمد على مجموعة من العوامل هي: 
[ إقامة شراكة مع القوى والفعاليات المؤثرة والمالكة لكل عناصر القوة والنفوذ في مصر الطبقة الحاكمة وطبقة رجال الأعمال والنخب الإعلامية والسياسية. 
[ شراكة أمنية مع أقوى جهازين لحماية الأمن الداخلي مباحث أمن الدولة والداخلية والقوات الخاضعة لها وجهاز المخابرات العامة. 
[ تأهيل محطات استراتيجية داخل المدن الرئيسية مراكز صنع القرار القاهرة والإسكندرية والإسماعيلية والسويس وبورسعيد. 
[ الاحتفاظ بقوة تدخل سريع من المارينز في النقاط الحساسة في القاهرة، في غاردن سيتي والجيزة والقاهرة (مصر الجديدة) بإمكانها الانتشار خلال بضع ساعات والسيطرة على مراكز عصب الحياة في القاهرة. 
[ مرابطة قطع بحرية وطائرات أميركية في قواعد داخل مصر وبجوارها في الغردقة والسويس ورأس ببناس. 
وهو يعلق على هذه الركائز قال إننا لا نستطيع أن نؤكد أنا حققنا المستوى المنشود، توفير الضمانات التي من شأنها أن تصد أية احتمالات غير مرغوبة بالنسبة لإسرائيل والولايات المتحدة. لكننا أنجزنا بعض الخطوات على الأرض، ونحسب أن بوسعها أن تكبح أية تطورات مباغتة أو عاصفة قوية، وفى كل الأحوال فإن إسرائيل قررت أن تعظم وتصعد من وتيرة وجود ونشاط أجهزتنا التي تسهر على أمن الدولة وترصد التطورات التي تحدث في مصر، الظاهرة منها والباطنة. 
إلى جانب عمليات القائمين التي تم اتخاذها، فإن إسرائيل بذلت جهدا من نوع آخر لمساندة نظام الرئيس مبارك، عن طريق دعوة الحلفاء الأميركيين إلى عدم تقليص حجم الدعم، الذي يقدم إلى مصر لتمكين الرئيس مبارك من مواجهة الضغوط الاجتماعية والاقتصادية المستفحلة، التي يمكن أن تحدث انفجارات تهز نظامه، وهو يصف الوضع في مصر ذكر أن أزمتها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية من ذلك النوع غير القابل للحل، وقال إن كل الاصلاحات الاقتصادية التي طبقت في مصر في عهد مبارك لم تسهم على الإطلاق في حل تلك الأزمات حتى المساعدات الأميركية السنوية (2,5) مليار دولار لم تعالج الخلل في الهيكل الاقتصادي والاجتماعي المصري لأن هناك خللا بنيويا في الاقتصاد المصري تصعب معالجته بمساعدات هي مجرد مسكنات تخفف من الآلام بشكل مؤقت ثم تعود الأزمة لتستفحل وتتفاقم، وكانت نتيجة ذلك أن الأوضاع أعادت مصر إلى ما كانت عليه قبل عام 1952، الأمر الذي أدى إلى حدوث الانقلاب، الذي قام به ضباط الجيش في ذلك العام، وهو ما أثار مخاوف نظام مبارك، وكذلك مخاوف الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد الأوروبي. وهي التي يمكن أن تبدد أي تغيير غير مرغوب فيه، وإذا ما حدث ذلك فإن تداعياته لن تكون مقصورة على مصر، ولكن آثاره ستنعكس على عموم المنطقة. 
(4) 
هل هناك تهديد حقيقي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تغيير النظام في مصر، وإذا كان الرد بالإيجاب فماذا أعدت إسرائيل لذلك الاحتمال؟ ذكر آفي ديختر أن هذا السؤال يتردد باستمرار داخل مراكز الدراسات الاستراتيجية في إسرائيل، وفي رده عليه قال ما يلي: إن النظام في مصر أثبت كفاءة وقدرة على احتواء الأزمات، كما أثبت قدرة على التكيف مع الأوضاع المتأزمة. مع ذلك فهناك تهديد ناجم عن تشابك وتعقيد المشاكل والأزمات الداخلية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية وحتى السياسية، الآن الحزب الديموقراطي، الذي يرأسه مبارك يهيمن على الحياة السياسية. 
في ما خص الشق الخاص بأسلوب مواجهة إسرائيل لأية تغييرات أو تحولات جادة تحدث في مصر، فإن الوزير الإسرائيلي الأسبق أكد أن الدولة العبرية على تنسيق مع الولايات المتحدة في كل ما يتعلق بهذه المسألة، وفي الوقت ذاته فإنها على استعداد لمواجهة أي طارئ بما في ذلك العودة إلى شبه جزيرة سيناء إذا استشعرنا أن تلك التحولات خطيرة، وانها ستحدث انقلابا في السياسة المصرية تجاه إسرائيل وأضاف اننا عندما انسحبنا من سيناء فإننا ضمنا أن تبقى رهينة. وهذا الارتهان تكفلة ضمانات أميركية، من بينها السماح لإسرائيل بالعودة إلى سيناء إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك، كذلك يكفله وجود قوات أميركية مرابطة في سيناء تمتلك حرية الحركة والقدرة على المراقبة، بل ومواجهة أسوأ المواقف، وعدم الانسحاب تحت أي ظرف من الظروف. 
في هذا السياق ذكر الرجل أن إسرائيل تعلمت دروسا لا تنسى من حرب عام 1967، لذلك فإن سيناء أصبحت مجردة من السلاح ومحظور على الجيش المصري الانتشار فيها، وتلك هي الضمانة الأقوى لاحتواء أي تهديد افتراضي من جانب مصر، وهو يعزز رأيه بأن إسرائيل لن تتخلى تحت أي ظرف عن تمسكها بتجريد سيناء من السلاح، مضيفا أن مصر حين طلبت ادخال 600 من أفراد الشرطة، كحرس الحدود والأمن المركزي للتمركز على حدود قطاع غزة، فإن الطلب درس دراسة مستضيفة من جانب الطاقم الأمني ومرت الموافقة عليه بمخاض عسير داخل الحكومة. 
يختتم محاضرته قال آفي دختر إن القاعدة الحاكمة لموقف الدولة العبرية هي أن مصر خرجت من ساحة مواجهة إسرائيل ولن تعود إليها مرة أخرى، وهى قاعدة تحظى بالدعم القوي والعملي من جانب الولايات المتحدة. 
هذا الاستعراض يثير أسئلة عدة حول طبيعة الأصداء، التي أحدثتها ثورة 25 يناير داخل إسرائيل، وحول مصير التجهيزات والركائز التي أعدتها بالتعاون مع الولايات المتحدة داخل مصر لمواجهة احتمالات التغيير «الدراماتيكي» خصوصا حين وقع من حيث لا يحتسبون، وحين جاء بمن لا يتمنون، إننا لا نعرف شيئا عما يجري تحت السطح أو يدور وراء الكواليس، لكننا ينبغي ألا نتصور أنهم يقفون صامتين وغير مبالين، ولذلك من حقنا أن نسأل عن حقيقة الدور الذي يقومون به في الوقت الراهن تحت الطاولة وبعيدا عن الأعين.

----------


## R17E

سقط النظام.. وتوارى جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة، الذى أذاق الشعب الأمرين، واستطاع أن يتحدث من وقع عليهم ظلم، بيد أن من يتحدث هذه المرة فرد ينتمى إلى وزارة الداخلية.. أمين شرطة أول سابق يدعى "محمد أحمد محمد عبد الوهاب".

يروى تفاصيل معاناته مع أمن الدولة فى بلاغً للنائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، اختصم فيه كل من "حبيب العادلى" وزير الداخلية السابق، واللواء "حسن عبد الرحمن" رئيس جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة الأسبق، و"مجدى التهامى" مساعد الوزير للأفراد، و"محمد نبوى" مدير الإدارة العامة لشئون الأفراد السابق و المقدم "شريف رشدى" واسمه الحقيقى (وائل طاهر) رئيس قسم مكافحة النشاط المتطرف بمقر أمن الدولة لاظوغلى.

يقول فيه إنه خدم فى مكتب وزير داخلية النظام البائد اللواء حبيب العادلى مدة أكثر من 14 عاما، وتم فصله تعسفياً من الخدمة بعد صدور حكما من المحكمة العسكرية بذلك، حيث أدين بالمواظبة على أداء فريضة الصلاة وخاصة "الفجر" بالمسجد، كما أدين بالتحاقه بكلية "الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية".

لم يشفع لـ"عبد الوهاب" 14 عاماً خدمة داخل مكتب الوزير، ولم يشفع له أيضاً التقارير السرية التى تكتب فيه وجاءت جميعها بتقدير "امتياز"، فأحالته الوزارة إلى المحاكمة العسكرية، وحسبما ورد فى جواب أمر إحالته التى حصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه، أنه بعد أن وردت معلومات لإحدى الجهات الأمنية الرقابية تفيد سوء سلوك أمين الشرطة، لسلوكه طريقاً يضر بضوابط النظام العسكرى.

وجاء نص أمر الإحالة كالتالى "وردت معلومات لإحدى الجهات الرقابية بسوء سلوكه مما يعد سلوكاً مضراً بضوابط العسكرية، وورد اتصال من جهة أمنية للاستفسار عن علاقته بأفراد ملتحية بالمنطقة التى يسكن فيها، إلا أنه أنكر أن يكون له أى علاقة بأى شخص ملتحى".

وكان حكم المحكمة كالتالى "المحكمة رأت انتفاء صلاحية المتهم للعمل فى جهاز الشرطة مما ارتكبه من سلوك غير منضبط يفقده الثقة والاعتبار، الأمر الذى قضت بسببه المحكمة استبعاده من الخدمة".

وفى حديث له مع "اليوم السابع"، قال "محمد" إنه كان يقوم أحيانا بأداء فريضة صلاة الفجر بالمسجد، إلا أنه أحيل إلى التحقيق فى هذه المسألة التى انتهى منها، وأنه كان يلتحق بكلية الحقوق تعليم مفتوح لدخول كلية الشرطة، غير أن المسئولين صرحوا بأن أى أحد سيلتحق بالتعليم المفتوح لن يدخل الكلية، فعقد العزم على الالتحاق بكلية الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية، وهو ما أثار حفيظة المسئولين داخل الوزارة مما دفعهم إلى تقديمه للمحاكمة التى قضت بفصله من الخدمة.

وطالب فى نهاية حديثه مقابلة وزير الداخلية الجديد اللواء "منصور العيسوي" للحديث عن وقائع فساد داخل الوزارة يعلمها ، حيث قال " لدى معلومات بسلب ونهب الملايين من الجنيهات شهرياً"

http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=369206&

----------


## طائر الشرق

> سقط النظام.. وتوارى جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة، الذى أذاق الشعب الأمرين، واستطاع أن يتحدث من وقع عليهم ظلم، بيد أن من يتحدث هذه المرة فرد ينتمى إلى وزارة الداخلية.. أمين شرطة أول سابق يدعى "محمد أحمد محمد عبد الوهاب".
> 
> يروى تفاصيل معاناته مع أمن الدولة فى بلاغً للنائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، اختصم فيه كل من "حبيب العادلى" وزير الداخلية السابق، واللواء "حسن عبد الرحمن" رئيس جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة الأسبق، و"مجدى التهامى" مساعد الوزير للأفراد، و"محمد نبوى" مدير الإدارة العامة لشئون الأفراد السابق و المقدم "شريف رشدى" واسمه الحقيقى (وائل طاهر) رئيس قسم مكافحة النشاط المتطرف بمقر أمن الدولة لاظوغلى.
> 
> يقول فيه إنه خدم فى مكتب وزير داخلية النظام البائد اللواء حبيب العادلى مدة أكثر من 14 عاما، وتم فصله تعسفياً من الخدمة بعد صدور حكما من المحكمة العسكرية بذلك، حيث أدين بالمواظبة على أداء فريضة الصلاة وخاصة "الفجر" بالمسجد، كما أدين بالتحاقه بكلية "الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية".
> 
> لم يشفع لـ"عبد الوهاب" 14 عاماً خدمة داخل مكتب الوزير، ولم يشفع له أيضاً التقارير السرية التى تكتب فيه وجاءت جميعها بتقدير "امتياز"، فأحالته الوزارة إلى المحاكمة العسكرية، وحسبما ورد فى جواب أمر إحالته التى حصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه، أنه بعد أن وردت معلومات لإحدى الجهات الأمنية الرقابية تفيد سوء سلوك أمين الشرطة، لسلوكه طريقاً يضر بضوابط النظام العسكرى.
> 
> وجاء نص أمر الإحالة كالتالى "وردت معلومات لإحدى الجهات الرقابية بسوء سلوكه مما يعد سلوكاً مضراً بضوابط العسكرية، وورد اتصال من جهة أمنية للاستفسار عن علاقته بأفراد ملتحية بالمنطقة التى يسكن فيها، إلا أنه أنكر أن يكون له أى علاقة بأى شخص ملتحى".
> ...


 قريتها النهاردة

بجد حاجة مستفزة ومقيتة

ماحدش فيهم مر عليه قبل كدا قوله تعالى (ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله ان يذكر فيها اسمه وسعى فى خرابها أولئك لهم خزى فى الدنيا ولهم فى الاخرة عذاب عظيم)صدق الله العظيم

يا اخى والله اللى يبصى ويتأمل بس هو اللى يعرف ان وعد الله صدق

اهو ربنا وعدهم بالخزى فى الدنيا واهو الخزى تحقق 

ياترى كيف ينجون من عذابه العظيم

نسأل الله العفو والعافية

----------


## طائر الشرق

> أعرب مصدر رفيع المستوي بالقوات المسلحة عن دهشته من الأنباء التي تداولتها بعض الصحف والمواقع الالكترونية، عن حصول الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك علي جنسية احدي الدول العربية.
> 
> وتساءل المصدر في اتصال هاتفي مع الإعلامي جابر القرموطي ببرنامج مانشيت على فضائية أون تي في قائلا : إذا كان الرئيس السابق حاملا جنسية أخري فكيف له ان يحكم مصر من الأساس .
> 
> وأبدى المصدر أسفه من عدم جدية الصحف والمواقع التي تنشر هذه الأخبار دون مراعاة الدقة وضرب مثلا بما تداولته بعض المواقع عن محاولة إنقلاب فاشلة قيل ان أحد قادة الحرس الجمهوري قد قام بها.
> 
> ونفى المصدر ما تردد أيضا عن محاولة الاغتيال التي اشيع عنها ضد نائب الرئيس السابق عمر سليمان اثناء مرور موكبه وانما اكد محاولة اطلاق النار التي حدثت في ظروف حظر التجول اثناء مرور الركاب بدون وجود عمر سليمان فيه وصلك بعد عودته لمنزله?.
> 
> وأكد المصدر على ضرورة اهتمام المصريين ببناء مصر من جديد والدعوة للإصلاح دون اثارة البلبلة ورفع الشعارات الفارغة ، ونفى المصدر تبنى القوات المسلحة للثورة المضادة من الاساس وقال “العجلة لن تعود إلي الوراء أبدا" مؤكدا أن هذا الموقف من قبل تنحى الرئيس السابق، واكد ان الجيش سيتصدى بقوة لمن يدعو إلى الثورة المضادة ودعا إلى تكاتف الجميع لإنقاذ الاقتصاد وتكاتف الاعلام مع الشعب لعدم اثارة الفتنة.
> ...


*طب ممكن يكون 

من شبرا*
*




احمد صلاح يعملها ويخبيه تحت اللحاف***

----------


## طائر الشرق

الكلام دا طبعا مش للتخويف ولا حاجة

بس دا توضيح من شخص ثقة للغاية




> أعلن المستشار محمد أحمد عطية ، رئيس اللجنة القضائية العليا للإشراف على تعديلات الدستور المصري ، أنه في حال إجماع الشعب على رفض التعديلات الدستورية سنعاني فراغا تشريعيا لن يملأه سوى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة.
> 
> وقال عطية إن مهمة اللجنة فقط هي الإشراف ومشاركة كافة أفراد الشعب المصري تجربة الاستفتاء.
> 
> وأضاف عطية في مؤتمر صحفي عقد الاثنين بمجلس الدولة أن من حق كل مواطن بلغ 18 عاما في مارس 2011 الأدلاء برأيه ببطاقة الرقم القومي الخاصة به بغض النظر عن محل الإقامة المثبت في البطاقة بل يمكن الادلاء بالرأي في أقرب مكان يتواجد به.
> 
> وأوضح أن الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية المزمع إجراؤه في التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري هو أولى ثمرات ثورة 25 يناير.
> 
> وأشار الى أن الاستفتاء متاح لكل مواطن متمتع بحقوقه السياسية (غير منتمى للقوات المسلحة أو الشرطة) وغير محروم من الحق في الانتخاب بسبب صدور حكم ضده.
> ...

----------


## طائر الشرق

اقترح الدكتور محمد البرادعي المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، رئيس الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، إلغاء الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية والمقرر إجراؤه السبت القادم.

وبرر البرادعي الاقتراح في تدوينه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر قائلا:" في ظل انقسام شعبي حاد حول تداعيات الاستفتاء، الغاؤه حتى تتضح الرؤية في مصلحة الجميع، التوافق الوطني على مستقبل مصر امر حتمي في هذه المرحلة".

يشار إلى أن أعلن المستشار محمد أحمد عطية ، رئيس اللجنة القضائية العليا للإشراف على تعديلات الدستور المصري ، أنه في حال إجماع الشعب على رفض التعديلات الدستورية سنعاني فراغا تشريعيا لن يملأه سوى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة.

وقال عطية إن مهمة اللجنة فقط هي الإشراف ومشاركة كافة أفراد الشعب المصري تجربة الاستفتاء.

وأضاف عطية في مؤتمر صحفي عقد الاثنين بمجلس الدولة أن من حق كل مواطن بلغ 18 عاما في مارس 2011 الأدلاء برأيه ببطاقة الرقم القومي الخاصة به بغض النظر عن محل الإقامة المثبت في البطاقة بل يمكن الادلاء بالرأي في أقرب مكان يتواجد به.

----------


## طائر الشرق

سيبكم من اللى بيقوله فى الاول دا

لكن ما يهمنى هو اخر 3 سطور



> *اتهم ضياء رشوان الاخوان المسلمين بالبحث عن مصلحتهم  على حساب الوطن من خلال موافقتهم على التعديلات الدستورية المقرر  التصويت عليها السبت القادم.
> 
> وأعلن رشوان رفضه لتلك التعديلات قائلا: "اللي عايز حبيب العادلي ورجالته يرجعوا تانى يقول نعم للتعديلات الدستورية "، مؤكداً على ضرورة وضع دستور جديد للبلاد يتواكب مع مطالب الثورة.
> 
> ودافع رشوان عن الجيش مؤكدا أنه حمى الثورة ورعاها وأسقط الفساد رافضا أية اتهامات  له بالتواطؤ.
> 
> وجاءت تصريحات رشوان خلال مؤتمر نظمته جبهة أحزاب المعارضة وائتلاف شباب الثورة بالاسماعيلية مساء أمس الأثنين بمقر حديقة الشيخ زايد المواجه لمقر ديوان عام محافظة الاسماعيلية.
> 
> وشهد المؤتمر مفاجأة عندما أنسحب أعضاء بحزب نهضة شباب مصر  "تحت التأسيس"  اعتراضا  على توجيه انتقادات حادة من الشاعر محمد رجب للمؤسسة العسكرية بسبب استمرار عمل زكريا عزمي رئيسا لديوان رئاسة   الجمهورية.
> ...

----------


## R17E

سوف أذهب و أقول نعم للتعديلات و سيذهب معي افراد من عائلتي و زوجتي لا اعرف بماذا سيصوتون الذي سيقول لا سأحترمه و احترم رأيه و لن افرض عليه وصايه من اي نوع سأحترم رأيه لانه فكر و توصل إلي رأي و هذه هي الحريه و هذا هو اول اختبار .
الذي لا يستحق الحريه هو الذي لن يذهب للاستفتاء.

----------


## طائر الشرق

روح الاختلاف السياسى مربكة

ولكنها تبعث باحساس جميل

احساس انك ليك لزمة فى بلدك

----------


## حمادو

من أنتم..من أنتم!
أين كنتم لما وقع ربيع مبيض المحارة؟

من أنتم من أنتم!

ثورة ثورة ثورة

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				احساس انك ليك لزمة فى بلدك
			
		

عندك حق ياهيثم 
اخيرااااا يااااااااااه 
احساس جمييييييل 

المهم ان سوريا انتقلت اليها رياح التغيير 
اكيد هنشوف بشار الاسد يطلع في تلات خطابات 
مقدما : الماجورين والحونه يريدون هدم استقرار سوريا 
الثاني : حوار مع المعارضه  ..وطريق الاصلاح 
الثالث : حاجه من اتنين ,,, فهمتكم ...او خدمتكم .. 

بعد كده سوريا تبقي حره 

بقت روشته دواء عربيه 
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> عندك حق ياهيثم 
> اخيرااااا يااااااااااه 
> احساس جمييييييل 
> 
> المهم ان سوريا انتقلت اليها رياح التغيير 
> اكيد هنشوف بشار الاسد يطلع في تلات خطابات 
> مقدما : الماجورين والحونه يريدون هدم استقرار سوريا 
> ...


ههههههههههههه  :: 
حفظنا خلاص السيناريو..
كل المستبدين واحد..
يالله
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *
> 
> عندك حق ياهيثم 
> اخيرااااا يااااااااااه 
> احساس جمييييييل 
> 
> المهم ان سوريا انتقلت اليها رياح التغيير 
> اكيد هنشوف بشار الاسد يطلع في تلات خطابات 
> مقدما : الماجورين والحونه يريدون هدم استقرار سوريا 
> ...


 والقذافى  وضع السم العزاف ليها

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> ههههههههههههه 
> حفظنا خلاص السيناريو..
> كل المستبدين واحد..
> يالله


مستبدين دي قليله شويه ياندي 
دول طواغيت 
شارون جمبهم ولا حاجه 
القذافي كده دلوقتي 
خير دليل 
والطاغوت المحتمي في السعوديه الان 
حمد بن خليفه 
طاغوت اشر واشر 
ده البحرين دي وضعها معقد 
ياريت الشعب البحريني مااكان طلع اصلا

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> والقذافى  وضع السم العزاف ليها


القذافي ده لاحرج عليه 
ده معدي

----------


## the_chemist

> سوف أذهب و أقول نعم للتعديلات و سيذهب معي افراد من عائلتي و زوجتي لا اعرف بماذا سيصوتون الذي سيقول لا سأحترمه و احترم رأيه و لن افرض عليه وصايه من اي نوع سأحترم رأيه لانه فكر و توصل إلي رأي و هذه هي الحريه و هذا هو اول اختبار .
> الذي لا يستحق الحريه هو الذي لن يذهب للاستفتاء.


السلام عليكم

بصراحة كنت موافق علي نعم لهذه التعديلات علي أن تكون بداية لوضع دستور جديد

ولكن سمعت حديثاً اليوم بالإذاعة مع الدكتورة / فوزية عبدالستار رئيس اللجنة التشريعية السابق بمجلس الشعب سابقاً وأستاذة القانون الدستورى حيث قالت:

هذه التعديلات لو وافق عليها الشعب الآن فسيفتح المجال لنفس الوجوه القديمة التى قامت الثورة لخلعها عن كاهل الشعب لأن تقوم هى نفسها بوضع الدستور الجديد

والأفضل أن نرفض هذه التعديلات ويتم إنتخاب جمعية تأسيسية من فقهاء دستوريين ومتخصصين ومثقفين لوضع دستور جديد للبلاد للحفاظ علي مكاسب الثورة وهذا كله لن يستغرق أكثر من شهرين

إحترت وإحتار خيالي

حد عنده كلام تانى

----------


## the_chemist

> والقذافى وضع السم العزاف ليها


بالمناسبة ياخال بودو

هى "سم زعاف مش عزاف"

----------


## R17E



----------


## R17E

لهذه الأسباب سأوافق على التعديلات الدستورية

الأربعاء، 16 مارس 2011 - 13:53


عزيزى القارئ لابد أن تشارك يوم السبت القادم فى الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية لتدلى رأيك، فقد حان الوقت لأن تكون إيجابيا، وتشارك فى صناعة مستقبلك، بل ومستقبل أجيال قادمة، فها هو الوقت الذى لن يجلس فيه البلطجى بجوار الصندوق، ها هو الوقت الذى تضمن فيه أن تقول نعم أو لا بأعلى صوت، ولن يعتقلك أحد بتهمة الانقلاب على الحكم، بل من سيؤمن طريقك القوات المسلحة والأمن المركزى... تخيـل..!!!

من المهم حين تدلى بصوتك لابد أن تعرف الأسباب الحقيقية التى تدفعك سواء بالرفض أو القبول.. فأنا عن نفسى سأقول نعم للتعديلات الدستورية لعدة أسباب، هى أنه ستجعل القوات المسلحة تعود إلى ثكناتها، وإلى هدفها الأصلى وهو العمل على حماية البلاد من أى خطر قادم، خصوصا أننا فى حالة شبه حرب، لأن الدستور معطل والوزارات شبه معطلة أيضا، والبورصة مغلقة، والاقتصاد ينهار يوما بعد يوم، والأمن غير مستتب... إلخ، فالموافقة تعيد الأمور إلى طبيعتها.

بالنسبة لمن يرفضون – وهذه حقهم – ويطالبون بوضع دستور جديد، ويقولون إن الدستور قد سقط بحكم الشرعية الثورية، أقول "الدستور أسقطت شرعيته السياسية لا القانونية، فإسقاط دستور يعنى تشكيل دستور آخر يقوم مقامه، فإذن فمن يحمى أعراض الناس فى حالة وجود فراغ دستورى"؟ وهذه هو رأى المتخصصين من أهل القضاء.

سأوافق، لأننا سندخل فى القيل والقال حينما نطبق الرأى الآخر القائل بتشكيل لجنة دستورية تقوم بوضع دستور جديد، فمن يحدد هذه اللجنة؟ ومن يضع معيرها؟ وهل سيوافق جميع الأطراف على تشكيلها؟؟ وهل سيصبر علينا وسيدللنا المجلس العسكرى حينما ناقش مواد حساسة مثل المادة الثانية من الدستور فى الوقت الذى الأولى فيه أن توجد فيه حكومة مهمتها مناقشة هذه التعديلات، وفى الوقت نفسه الصبر عليها.

سأوافق، لأن هذا يؤدى إلى المرحلة التالية، وهى انتخابات مجلس الشعب الذى يقوم بتشكيل لجنة أخرى لتضع دستورا جديدا، وذلك الدستور جديد سيوضع فى ظل حكومة قادرة على النقاش، وسيتم وضع دستور سيقلص صلاحيات الرئيس ولن يفرز لنا فرعون آخر ليقول لنا ما علمت لكم من حاكم غيرى، ولا أريكم إلا ما أرى وما أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد.

فبانتخاب مجلس سيكون هو الأولى من تشكيل لجنة دستورية فى الوضع الحالى قبل انتخابات مجلس شعب، فالمجلس هو الذى سيحدد من هى اللجنة، أى أنها لجنة منتخبة من مجلس من منتخب بطريقة نزيهة، أفضل من أفراد قلائل، وهى الطريقة الأضمن والأولى. 

سأوافق، لأن هذا هو الوقت السليم الذى سأفوت فيه الفرصة على الحزب الوطنى لإعادة تشكيل نفسه، فالتأخير فى مصلحته هو، فهذا هو الوقت الذى يعانى فيه الحزب وضعا مضطربا نتيجة حبس ورجال أعماله الذين هم مصادر تمويله.

سأوافق، لأن الإخوان لن ينفردوا فى الحكم، فإنهم أعلنوا أنهم لن يرشحوا أحدا فى المنصب الرئاسى ولن يسعوا إلى أغلبية، ولو فعلوا غير هذا لفقدوا تاريخهم ومصداقيتهم فى غمضة عين، والمدرك لحقيقة هذا الكلام سيصدق، لأنه ليس من مصلحة الإخوان أن يسيطروا على الحكم الآن، لأن السلطة الآن ليست مغنماً، ومن مصلحة الإخوان أن يكون هناك آخر لتبادل المصالح، ولا يريدوا أن يعيشوا فى السلطة منفردين.

والأهم من ذلك كله الإخوان والجماعات الإسلامية بشكل عام يريدون أن يبعثوا رسالة طمـأنة للداخل والخارج لإزالة الشبهات التى علقها فى الأذهان النظام البائد عبر عشرات السنين، فهم يريدون أن يصححوا مفاهيم أن الإخوان سيجعلون المرأة تلبس النقاب والحجاب قهرا، وسيستخدمون العنف لتطبيق الشريعة.

وأخيرا.. 
من الشعب المصرى إلى الرئيس القادم.. امشى بما يرضى الله لأن الشعب المصرى راح التحرير وخدوا تليفونات بعضهم وهى رنة وأنت عارف الباقى.. الله.. الوطن.. ميدان التحرير.


http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=370701

----------


## hanoaa

لهذه السباب سأقول لا للتعديلات الدستورية:1- المواد المطروحة للتعديل ليست هى المواد الخاصة بمؤسسة الرئاسة فلن يتم تعديل المواد المحدد فيها سلطات رئيس الجمهورية أى ستظل سلطاته و صلاحياته كما هى اى أننا لو أتينا بملاك طاهر نقى ليحكمنا بمثل هذا الدستور لتحول إلى فرعون العنيد الجبار المتكبر فهل يعقل أن نذهب بفرعون لنأتى بآخر و هذه المرة بأيدينا نحن لا بيدى عمرو.
2- أين الإلزام بوضع دستور جديد لمن سيأتى فى هذه المرحلة.
3- التعديلات المقترحة لا تضم بينها الماده 79 و التى تنص على أن يؤدى الرئيس الجديد اليمين الدستورية أمام مجلس الشعب قبل أن يمارس مهامه أى سيتم عقد إنتخابات مجلس الشعب على أساس الدستور الحالى و بالتالى أكبر قوتين مرشحين لإحتلال مقاعد المجلس الحزب الوثنى و فلوله الذى لم يعلن عن حله حتى الآن و جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التى تعد أقوى من هذا الحزب البائد حالياً بتنظيمها و سهولة دخولها لقلب الشعب المصرى المتدين بطبعه الذى يعتبر كل من يتكلم فى الدين و بلسان الدين شخص مقدس لايمكن مسه أو التجريح و التشكيك فيه و معنى ذلك إنتهاء حلم الدولة المدنية و إحتمال ظهور طالبان جديدة فى مصر.
4- مجلس الشعب الجديد سيتم ترشح و إنتخاب أعضاؤه بحسب نسبة الـ 50% عمال و فلاحين حسب المادة 87 و هى المادة التى جار عليها الزمن و أكل عليها الزمن و شرب.
5- سيتم إجراء الإنتخابات فى يوم واحد حسب المادة 88 التى لا تضمن الإشراف القضائى الكامل تذكروا إنتخابات مجلس الشعب قبل الأخيرة و التى جرت على 3 مراحل بإشراف قضائى كامل و أبرزت لنا فى أول مراحلها وجوهاً جديدة و تدارك النظام السابق هذا الخطأ فى المرحلتين التاليتين و تداركه فى إنتخابات 2005 لمجلس الشورى و 2010 لمجلس الشعب و زور تزويراً و لا أروع.
6- مجلس الشعب الجديد المنتخب وفقاً للدستور الحالى هو من سيضع الدستور الجديد تخيلوا لوفلول الحزب الوثنى هم أعضاؤه اى دستور هذا الذى ننتظره و تخيلوا أيضاً لو الإخوان المسلمون هم أعضاؤه أى دستور هذا الذى سنراه.
بيتهيألى كفاية كده مش كده و لا إيه

----------


## hanoaa

إقروا معايا المقال ده


> أحمد سمير : إلغاء الانتخابات لضمان الديمقراطية
> نؤجل انتخابات مجلس الشعب، ونطلب من الجيش عدم الالتزام بقصة الستة أشهر لأنها ليست قرأن والحياة السياسية ليست جاهزة، ونلت ونعجن لشهور حول تغيير الدستور تحت شعر” كله ولا حته منه، حته منه ولا كله”.
> 
> هذا ــ باختصار ــ الذي يردد في الفضائيات.
> 
> خلاصة هذا الكلام أننا ننتخب رئيس جمهوريه، ونمنحه كل السلطات، في بلد ليس فيها مجالس محلية منتخبة ولا نقابات منتخبه ولا اتحادات طلابية منتخبة ولا أحزاب قويه ولا نواب مجلس شعب، وفوق كل هذا دستور يغري جان جاك روسو شخصيا ليكون ديكتاتورا.
> 
> صباح الفل..
> 
> ...


وجهة نظر يجب عرضها
فهناك الرأى و الرأى الآخر

----------


## طائر الشرق

لهذه الاسباب 

مش داخل المنتدى تانى غير لما يخلص  الاستفتاء

عشان مش عاوز كل واحد بيدعى الثقافة يطلع يوجع دماغى بقصة لا ونعم  ومين المستفيد من الاتنين

ماحدش نص حد من دول وصى علينا وياريت كل واحد منهم يحط لسانه جوا بقه ويخلى نصيحته المجروحة لنفسه

----------


## سوما

> لهذه الاسباب 
> 
> مش داخل المنتدى تانى غير لما يخلص  الاستفتاء
> 
> عشان مش عاوز كل واحد بيدعى الثقافة يطلع يوجع دماغى بقصة لا ونعم  ومين المستفيد من الاتنين
> 
> ماحدش نص حد من دول وصى علينا وياريت كل واحد منهم يحط لسانه جوا بقه ويخلى نصيحته المجروحة لنفسه


هيثم طبعاً لك كامل الحرية فى تحديد دخولك المنتدى لمدة او عدمه بس حبييت اكلم معاك وأوضحلك نقطة بسيطة بس ,,
من حق اى انسان ومواطن مصرى يقول رأيه سؤاء نعم أو لا ,,,,, تفكيرنا ومناقشتنا وأختلافنا حتى مع بعض من ايجابيات الثورة بجد اللى محدش يقدر ينكرها ,, فعلا طعم الحرية ججميل وغيرررررررررررر ..
الجميل فى الاستفتاء ده مش "نعم" و "لا" ,, الجمال فى اختلافنا المهذب ..ان فى ناس بتقول "لا"و ناس بتقول "نعم" و كل واحد بيناقش التانى من غير تخوين ولا احتقار للرأى..والطرفين عايزين مصلحه مصر ....! 
الغلط اللى بجد ان حد بيكون عايز يفرض رأيه على حد تانى أو عليك ,,, والغلط برضه انى احس اغير رأيي لمجرد ان الاغلبية بتقول نعم أو لا عموما ,,, كل واحد له تفكير وحرية الأختيار وفى قدرته على الاختيار..
ربنا ادى كل واحد منا  عقل وفكر وبالتالى له حريه الاختيار فياريت مش نسطو ونحتقر فكر بعض ,,, والغريب اللى ضايقنى فعلا امبارح لما قرأيت منشورات وكمان اعلان رسمى ف صحيفة قومية بتقول ان نعم واجب شرعى ف الاستفتاء ياريت محدش يتحدث باسم الدين ويستخدم احاديث ليدعوا المواطنين بالتصويت لرأى معين ,,, اللى يقدروا فعلا يحددوا انه واجب شرعى هى المشاركة ف الاستفتاء ف حد ذاتها انما مفيش انسان ف الدنيا يقدر يحدد ان لاء او نعم هى الواجب الشرعى مادام فى اطار سياسى وخارج امور الدين ..... ياريت نحافظ ع وحدتنا وحريتنا ونقدر نحترم الرأى الاخر ومناقشتهم بدون احتكار للفكر معين او تخوينهم ,, واتمنى ان الكل يبقى قوى ويقدر يحافظ ع فكره ورأيه من الحيرة والتخبط وفرض الرأي بالقوة وحجب نور شمس الحرية والديمقراطية ف اتخاذ القرار الانسب ع حسب رأيي الشخصى ...
وعموماً سؤاء نعم أو لاء ,,, أكيد مصر كسبت عقول واراء وحرية فكر جميلة ... 
وان شاء الله الخير كل الخير لمصر ..
تحياتى  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لهذه الاسباب 
> 
> مش داخل المنتدى تانى غير لما يخلص  الاستفتاء
> 
> عشان مش عاوز كل واحد بيدعى الثقافة يطلع يوجع دماغى بقصة لا ونعم  ومين المستفيد من الاتنين
> 
> ماحدش نص حد من دول وصى علينا وياريت كل واحد منهم يحط لسانه جوا بقه ويخلى نصيحته المجروحة لنفسه


انت بتزعق ليه  :: 
اتهد واسكت وروح اعمل الى عايزه فى الاستفتاء هو يعنى الى هيقلك قول نعم هتسمع كلامه والى هيقلك قول لا هتسمع كلامه مانت هتعمل الى مقتنع بيه 

صحيح عملت ايه فى العربيه يا هيثم انا حاسس انك هتشيل الصاج من العربيه وهتديله العربيه 4 كراسى ودركسيون  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

بمناسبة التعديلات الدستورية اللي أنا مش فاهم منها حاجه 
أهدي لكم الغنوة للمعمرة صباح

----------


## طائر الشرق

> هيثم طبعاً لك كامل الحرية فى تحديد دخولك المنتدى لمدة او عدمه بس حبييت اكلم معاك وأوضحلك نقطة بسيطة بس ,,
> من حق اى انسان ومواطن مصرى يقول رأيه سؤاء نعم أو لا ,,,,, تفكيرنا ومناقشتنا وأختلافنا حتى مع بعض من ايجابيات الثورة بجد اللى محدش يقدر ينكرها ,, فعلا طعم الحرية ججميل وغيرررررررررررر ..
> الجميل فى الاستفتاء ده مش "نعم" و "لا" ,, الجمال فى اختلافنا المهذب ..ان فى ناس بتقول "لا"و ناس بتقول "نعم" و كل واحد بيناقش التانى من غير تخوين ولا احتقار للرأى..والطرفين عايزين مصلحه مصر ....! 
> الغلط اللى بجد ان حد بيكون عايز يفرض رأيه على حد تانى أو عليك ,,, والغلط برضه انى احس اغير رأيي لمجرد ان الاغلبية بتقول نعم أو لا عموما ,,, كل واحد له تفكير وحرية الأختيار وفى قدرته على الاختيار..
> ربنا ادى كل واحد منا  عقل وفكر وبالتالى له حريه الاختيار فياريت مش نسطو ونحتقر فكر بعض ,,, والغريب اللى ضايقنى فعلا امبارح لما قرأيت منشورات وكمان اعلان رسمى ف صحيفة قومية بتقول ان نعم واجب شرعى ف الاستفتاء ياريت محدش يتحدث باسم الدين ويستخدم احاديث ليدعوا المواطنين بالتصويت لرأى معين ,,, اللى يقدروا فعلا يحددوا انه واجب شرعى هى المشاركة ف الاستفتاء ف حد ذاتها انما مفيش انسان ف الدنيا يقدر يحدد ان لاء او نعم هى الواجب الشرعى مادام فى اطار سياسى وخارج امور الدين ..... ياريت نحافظ ع وحدتنا وحريتنا ونقدر نحترم الرأى الاخر ومناقشتهم بدون احتكار للفكر معين او تخوينهم ,, واتمنى ان الكل يبقى قوى ويقدر يحافظ ع فكره ورأيه من الحيرة والتخبط وفرض الرأي بالقوة وحجب نور شمس الحرية والديمقراطية ف اتخاذ القرار الانسب ع حسب رأيي الشخصى ...
> وعموماً سؤاء نعم أو لاء ,,, أكيد مصر كسبت عقول واراء وحرية فكر جميلة ... 
> وان شاء الله الخير كل الخير لمصر ..
> تحياتى


 *يا هندسة دا ما بيحصلش 

يكفى بس ان كل ما واحد يطلع يقول نعم يقولك دا فلول الوطنى او اخوان  واللى يطلع يقول لاء يقلك دا مش همه غير مصلحته

وكل واحد منصب نفسه الولى والمتصرف لدرجة ان الفتاوى طلعت بوجوب قول نعم وطلعت اتهامات العمالة من اللى بيقولوا لاء لللا بيقولوا اه, انتى فكرك دا هو الوجه الديموقراطى والاختلاف فى الراى اللى مطلوب فى العملية الانتخابية بالطبع لاء

الاتهامات طايلة الكل ومحدش بقى فى مأمن منها و الواضح ان المفروض نتلافى التصريح برأينا عشان تبعد عن اتهامات واحد مخالف للراى دا لان الكل واضع نظرية المؤامرة والمصلحة الشخصية كهدف ليه وعشان كدا انا متوقع اشتباكات عنيفة بعد الاستفتاء ما يظلع نتيجته  لو نعم هنلاقى مظاهرات فى التحرير ولو لاء هنلاقى حرب شوارع وانفلات امنى  اشد عنفا  والادهى انهم بيتحججوا بانهم مالقوش وقت يناقشو التعديلات دى فيه اسبوعين كاملين عمالين يهرجوا ويستهبلوا ويوجعوا دماغنا ويقلك الوقت ضيق
وتطلع الدعوة لمقاطعة الاستفتاء وهى وسيلة الضعف القديمة اللى كان البعض بيتحجج بيها وكنا بنديله عذر عشان كان النظام استبدادى لكن دلوقتى ايه الحجة للمقاطعة.

انا عن نفسى  اتخنقت من البرامج السياسية دى كل واحد بيتكلم على اساس انه هو ابو العريف وان العوام واللى بيسمعوه من التلفزيون ولامؤاخذة شوية بقر لازم يسوقهم حسب ماهو شايف ولو حظك المنيل خلاكى تشوفى مناظرة بين المؤيد والمعارض للتعديلات هتبقى عاملة زى التلفزيون اللى الريموت بتاعه معلق تسمعى دا تقولى نعم تسمعى التانى تقولى اه و هاتك يا حيرة

ومحدش بيفكر منهم يسمع كلام المءؤل او يعقله . حد منهم بالله عليك قرا بيان الجيش او كان عنده الامانة يقول بيان الجيش مفيش طبعا رغم ان الجيش هو حاليا المسئول عن الدولة وعن القرارات اللى فيها 

يبقى ليا حق ولا لاء
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> انت بتزعق ليه 
> اتهد واسكت وروح اعمل الى عايزه فى الاستفتاء هو يعنى الى هيقلك قول نعم هتسمع كلامه والى هيقلك قول لا هتسمع كلامه مانت هتعمل الى مقتنع بيه 
> 
> صحيح عملت ايه فى العربيه يا هيثم انا حاسس انك هتشيل الصاج من العربيه وهتديله العربيه 4 كراسى ودركسيون


  مش  قلتلك متقلقش ::

----------


## حمادو

> لهذه الاسباب 
> 
> مش داخل المنتدى تانى غير لما يخلص  الاستفتاء
> 
> عشان مش عاوز كل واحد بيدعى الثقافة يطلع يوجع دماغى بقصة لا ونعم  ومين المستفيد من الاتنين
> 
> ماحدش نص حد من دول وصى علينا وياريت كل واحد منهم يحط لسانه جوا بقه ويخلى نصيحته المجروحة لنفسه


هيثم...

أجمل وأبسط رد الحقيقة قريته فى مسألة التصويت هو رد أخونا يراع لما قال 




> سوف أذهب و أقول نعم للتعديلات و سيذهب معي افراد من عائلتي و زوجتي لا اعرف بماذا سيصوتون الذي سيقول لا سأحترمه و احترم رأيه و لن افرض عليه وصايه من اي نوع سأحترم رأيه لانه فكر و توصل إلي رأي و هذه هي الحريه و هذا هو اول اختبار .
> الذي لا يستحق الحريه هو الذي لن يذهب للاستفتاء.


هى دي فعلا الحرية والديموقراطية, والمفروض بأه اننا نعرف أن زمن الإتهامات المتبادلة دا خلاص راحت عليه وأصبح الكلام عنه شئ مضحك.
كمان الإخوان المسلمون قالوا فى تصريح رسمى لهم أنهم مالهومش علاقة بلافتة التصويت بنعم واجب شرعى.



عايز تروح تصوت حقك, مش عايز برضه حقك...عايز تقول لأ حقك, عايز تقول نعم برضه حقك. أنت الشحص الوحيد الذي يعلم متى وكيف يستخدم حقه, حتى وإن إستخدمت هذا الحق بالطريقة الخطأ, فمن الخطأ نعرف الصواب...المهم أن يكون لدينا الإستعداد لمعرفة الصواب وتصحيح الخطأ.

----------


## أوركيـدا

انا هقول اللى ربنا هيقدرنى عليه  :: 

بس يا ترا يوم الاحد هيبقا حال البلد إزاااااى؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

> هيثم...
> 
> أجمل وأبسط رد الحقيقة قريته فى مسألة التصويت هو رد أخونا يراع لما قال 
> 
> 
> 
> هى دي فعلا الحرية والديموقراطية, والمفروض بأه اننا نعرف أن زمن الإتهامات المتبادلة دا خلاص راحت عليه وأصبح الكلام عنه شئ مضحك.
> كمان الإخوان المسلمون قالوا فى تصريح رسمى لهم أنهم مالهومش علاقة بلافتة التصويت بنعم واجب شرعى.
> 
> ...


 يا بيه انا معنديش مشكلة فى كدا والله

وانا مش معترض على اى رأى

انا معترض على الوصاية المعتادة من اللى بيتقال عليهم مثقين دول

قبل كدا مبارك ونظيف وعمر سليمان قالوا الشعب غير ناضج سياسيا وبالتالى الديموقراطية كتيرة عليه

دلوقتى  الوصاية من من كانوا معارضين من قبل بحجة ان الشعب مش فاهم سياسة

لكن اللى عاوز يقول نعم يقول واللى عاوز يقول لاء يقول وانا والله لغاية دلوقتى حتى مش قادر ارسى على بر فى نعم ولا لاء دى

----------


## R17E

http://www.lagna.idsc.gov.eg/srch_gov.aspx
توزيع اللجان الانتخابيه

----------


## R17E

> لهذه السباب سأقول لا للتعديلات الدستورية:1 تخيلوا لوفلول الحزب الوثنى هم أعضاؤه اى دستور هذا الذى ننتظره و تخيلوا أيضاً لو الإخوان المسلمون هم أعضاؤه أى دستور هذا الذى سنراه.
> بيتهيألى كفاية كده مش كده و لا إيه


أنا مؤمن بان الشعب لن يجتمع علي شيء يضر الوطن طالما رأيهم صادر باراده حره مهما كان الاختيار

انا معترض علي حكاية فلول الوطني بصراحه 
في دائرتي وما حولها أنا متأكد انهم راحوا في الكازوزه خلاص و انتي مثلا إن لم تخونني الذاكره لو من سمالوط هل تتوقعي بأن نصر عامر ربنا يغفرله أو علاء مكادي مثلا كانوا يفوزو في انتخابات نزيهة؟؟

----------


## R17E

> يا بيه انا معنديش مشكلة فى كدا والله
> 
> وانا مش معترض على اى رأى
> 
> انا معترض على الوصاية المعتادة من اللى بيتقال عليهم مثقين دول
> 
> قبل كدا مبارك ونظيف وعمر سليمان قالوا الشعب غير ناضج سياسيا وبالتالى الديموقراطية كتيرة عليه
> 
> دلوقتى  الوصاية من من كانوا معارضين من قبل بحجة ان الشعب مش فاهم سياسة
> ...


اهم حاجه تروح
وربنا هايوفقك

----------


## the_chemist

> *يا هندسة دا ما بيحصلش* 
> 
> *يكفى بس ان كل ما واحد يطلع يقول نعم يقولك دا فلول الوطنى او اخوان  واللى يطلع يقول لاء يقلك دا مش همه غير مصلحته*
> 
> *وكل واحد منصب نفسه الولى والمتصرف لدرجة ان الفتاوى طلعت بوجوب قول نعم وطلعت اتهامات العمالة من اللى بيقولوا لاء لللا بيقولوا اه, انتى فكرك دا هو الوجه الديموقراطى والاختلاف فى الراى اللى مطلوب فى العملية الانتخابية بالطبع لاء*
> 
> *الاتهامات طايلة الكل ومحدش بقى فى مأمن منها و الواضح ان المفروض نتلافى التصريح برأينا عشان تبعد عن اتهامات واحد مخالف للراى دا لان الكل واضع نظرية المؤامرة والمصلحة الشخصية كهدف ليه وعشان كدا انا متوقع اشتباكات عنيفة بعد الاستفتاء ما يظلع نتيجته  لو نعم هنلاقى مظاهرات فى التحرير ولو لاء هنلاقى حرب شوارع وانفلات امنى  اشد عنفا  والادهى انهم بيتحججوا بانهم مالقوش وقت يناقشو التعديلات دى فيه اسبوعين كاملين عمالين يهرجوا ويستهبلوا ويوجعوا دماغنا ويقلك الوقت ضيق*
> *وتطلع الدعوة لمقاطعة الاستفتاء وهى وسيلة الضعف القديمة اللى كان البعض بيتحجج بيها وكنا بنديله عذر عشان كان النظام استبدادى لكن دلوقتى ايه الحجة للمقاطعة.*
> 
> ...


 ايه الهيصة دى يا هيثم

بسرعة كده إتخنقنا من الحوار والمناقشات

طيب كان ليه كل اللى حصل؟

وليه دم الشباب سال؟

وليه كل ده لما نزهق بسرعة

يا هيثم لا أحب السفسطة ولكن أحب المناقشات وليس الجدال

بلاش تتخنق بسرعة علشان من اليوم كل شئ لازم نتكلم فيه مش نسمعه تعليمات وأوامر ونقول آمين وبالعشرة باصمين

----------


## hanoaa

> أنا مؤمن بان الشعب لن يجتمع علي شيء يضر الوطن طالما رأيهم صادر باراده حره مهما كان الاختيار
> 
> انا معترض علي حكاية فلول الوطني بصراحه 
> في دائرتي وما حولها أنا متأكد انهم راحوا في الكازوزه خلاص و انتي مثلا إن لم تخونني الذاكره لو من سمالوط هل تتوقعي بأن نصر عامر ربنا يغفرله أو علاء مكادي مثلا كانوا يفوزو في انتخابات نزيهة؟؟


أنا فعلاً من سمالوط 
و شيفاهم بيستعدوا لنزول الإنتخابات
علشان كده بقول فلول الحزب الوطنى أنا بتكلم بناءاً على الواقع فى دايرتى
بس حضرتك عرفت عامر و مكادى منين هما مشهورين كده

----------


## hanoaa

> لهذه الاسباب 
> 
> مش داخل المنتدى تانى غير لما يخلص  الاستفتاء
> 
> عشان مش عاوز كل واحد بيدعى الثقافة يطلع يوجع دماغى بقصة لا ونعم  ومين المستفيد من الاتنين
> 
> ماحدش نص حد من دول وصى علينا وياريت كل واحد منهم يحط لسانه جوا بقه ويخلى نصيحته المجروحة لنفسه


يا هيثم إحنا هنا بنعرض أراء
كل واحد بينقل وجهة نظره و رأيه
ماحدش بيطلب من حد إنه ينساق ورا كلامه
إحنا بنتناقش يا هيثم
مش لازم نتخنق من النقاش و نحس إن نفسنا خلاص إتقطع
معنى كده يبقى نرجع لقبل 25 يناير
ماهو مالهاش لزوم الثورة

----------


## hanoaa

> هيثم طبعاً لك كامل الحرية فى تحديد دخولك المنتدى لمدة او عدمه بس حبييت اكلم معاك وأوضحلك نقطة بسيطة بس ,,
> من حق اى انسان ومواطن مصرى يقول رأيه سؤاء نعم أو لا ,,,,, تفكيرنا ومناقشتنا وأختلافنا حتى مع بعض من ايجابيات الثورة بجد اللى محدش يقدر ينكرها ,, فعلا طعم الحرية ججميل وغيرررررررررررر ..
> الجميل فى الاستفتاء ده مش "نعم" و "لا" ,, الجمال فى اختلافنا المهذب ..ان فى ناس بتقول "لا"و ناس بتقول "نعم" و كل واحد بيناقش التانى من غير تخوين ولا احتقار للرأى..والطرفين عايزين مصلحه مصر ....! 
> الغلط اللى بجد ان حد بيكون عايز يفرض رأيه على حد تانى أو عليك ,,, والغلط برضه انى احس اغير رأيي لمجرد ان الاغلبية بتقول نعم أو لا عموما ,,, كل واحد له تفكير وحرية الأختيار وفى قدرته على الاختيار..
> ربنا ادى كل واحد منا  عقل وفكر وبالتالى له حريه الاختيار فياريت مش نسطو ونحتقر فكر بعض ,,, والغريب اللى ضايقنى فعلا امبارح لما قرأيت منشورات وكمان اعلان رسمى ف صحيفة قومية بتقول ان نعم واجب شرعى ف الاستفتاء ياريت محدش يتحدث باسم الدين ويستخدم احاديث ليدعوا المواطنين بالتصويت لرأى معين ,,, اللى يقدروا فعلا يحددوا انه واجب شرعى هى المشاركة ف الاستفتاء ف حد ذاتها انما مفيش انسان ف الدنيا يقدر يحدد ان لاء او نعم هى الواجب الشرعى مادام فى اطار سياسى وخارج امور الدين ..... ياريت نحافظ ع وحدتنا وحريتنا ونقدر نحترم الرأى الاخر ومناقشتهم بدون احتكار للفكر معين او تخوينهم ,, واتمنى ان الكل يبقى قوى ويقدر يحافظ ع فكره ورأيه من الحيرة والتخبط وفرض الرأي بالقوة وحجب نور شمس الحرية والديمقراطية ف اتخاذ القرار الانسب ع حسب رأيي الشخصى ...
> وعموماً سؤاء نعم أو لاء ,,, أكيد مصر كسبت عقول واراء وحرية فكر جميلة ... 
> وان شاء الله الخير كل الخير لمصر ..
> تحياتى


تمام يا سومة 
كلام فى الصميم
و الله الصحف القومية دى هاتجننى 
لا نافع معاها ثورة و لا نافع عدم الثورة 
هما عايشين فى أنه زمن 
جابوها منين فتوى إن نعم واجب شرعى 
أفهم بقى

----------


## hanoaa

> هيثم...
> 
> أجمل وأبسط رد الحقيقة قريته فى مسألة التصويت هو رد أخونا يراع لما قال 
> 
> 
> 
> هى دي فعلا الحرية والديموقراطية, والمفروض بأه اننا نعرف أن زمن الإتهامات المتبادلة دا خلاص راحت عليه وأصبح الكلام عنه شئ مضحك.
> كمان الإخوان المسلمون قالوا فى تصريح رسمى لهم أنهم مالهومش علاقة بلافتة التصويت بنعم واجب شرعى.
> 
> ...


كلام جميل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بثق في فكر شخصيات منهم

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

لا 
لا 
لا

الرفض بسببين : 
1- شوفو ياجماعه 
انا عمري ماكرهت الاخوان المسلمين زي ماكيد كلكم تقرأون لي ..(وبعض الناس هنا حتي قالولي انك اخوان رغم طبعا اني لو اخوان لن امتنع ان اقول اني منهم ..) 
بس انا مش هخرح اغلبيه الحزب الوطني من المجلس ..عشان ادخل اغلبيه اخري اسمها.. الاخوان المسلمين حتي لو كانو تحت فئه المعارضه ..
موقفهم انا لااقتنع به ولا اعتقد فيه ..ومش عايز اقول كمان انه انتهازيه سياسيه .. 
واذا كان الاخزان يريدون كل المجلس فلياخذوه ..
ولكن بتمثيل حقيقي لباقي اطياف الشعب ..وليس بهذه الصوره 
والتمثيل الحقيقي للاحزاب..غير مكتسب الان ..

2- المجلس غير الحقيقي الان ..هو الذي سيحتوذ بشكل كبير علي كتابه الدستور الجديد ..

3- مصر ستدخل علي 8 انتخابات جديده لن نجني من ورائها شيئا ..وهذه هي افه التعديلات الان 
التي لم يتعرض لها من يقولون نعم للتعديلات ... 
8 ..هل تصدقون مااقول ... 
الان .. نعدها سويا ..

1- استفتاء علي التعديلات .. اللي هيا بكره
2- انتخابات مجلس شعب .. 
3 _انتخابات شوري .. 
4- انتخابات رئاسيه .. 
5- انتخابات تاسيسيه لوضع دستور جديد 
(وفي هذه اللحظه ..سقطت كل الانتخابات السابقه في 2و3و4 ..بسقوط الدستور القديم تماما ) 
نعاود الكره وبعد ان اصبحنا امام دستور جديد الان .. ونكمل باقي السلسله .. 
6- انتخابات برلمان جديده علي حسب نصوص الدستور الجديد 
7- انتخابات شوري علي حسب الدستور الجديد 
8- انتخابات رئاسيه .. علي حسب الدستور الجديد 

كل هذا ياجماعه في ظرف سنه او سنه ونصف ..فاين الاستقرار المنشود اذن !!

ولو تلاحظو كمان ياجماعه اني بقول انتخابات رئاسيه مرتين ...
ده وضع منتهي ..منتهي ..منتهي الصعوبه علي البلد 
يعني دعايه انتخابيه ..ومصاريف ..واعلام ..ومؤتمرات ..ووو ..
كل ده مرتين في وقت سنه ونصف ..شيء مهول
_________________________________
الا يسعنا الان ان نختصر الخطوات الاربعه الاولي ..والتي توفر علي البلاد نفق الله اعلم بمدي طوله وعمقه ..
انه يسعنا جدا 
مالذي يحدث لو ان المجلس العسكري كان اعلن عن انتخابات لجنه تاسيسيه لكتابه دستور جديد للبلاد ..
كنا وفرنا جهد ..ووقت ..واستنزاف ..
لذلك ساقول لا ..حتي ينفذ المجلس العسكري البديل الذي اعلنه هو ..بالبدء في كتابه دستور جديد 

لا للتعديلات ..
ده رايي اللي لسه ايضا ماحسمتوش بنسبه 100%


ياريت ياجماعه اسمع ارائكم من فضلكم ..انا بجد محتاج اقرا فكر كل واحد فيكم 
لاني في حاله جدل قوي مع نفسي (بيني وبينكم يعني مستمتع بيه ) بس صعب

نقول هل مش قادرين نتخذ قرار ..
عشان عمرنا ماتعودنا ناخد قرار لبلدنا ..
ولا عشان فعلا تعديلات لانفهم مغزاها .. 
ولا عشان دي حاله مراهقه ديمقراطيه .. 

طب تصدقو اني بنفسي ممكن جدا انتقد كل ماكتبته بيدي في السطور السابقه ..
واكيد هاكتبها ..عشان اقدر اتخذ قراار نهائي ..
لكن يبدو لي علي الارجح 




لا 



ومساء الحيره وحسبه برما السياسيه

----------


## حمادو

«الإخوان» تتهم رافضي تعديل الدستور بـ«تلقي تمويل أمريكي».. والقراء: أهلا بـ«الوطني»

بالرغم من أن الخبر مصيبة فى حد ذاته, إلا أن حذف الخبر وتكذيبه من قبل قيادات الإخوان هو الكارثة الحقيقية بالنسبة لى لأنهم بكده بيقولوا أنهم مالهومش رأي واضح, وموضوع اللافتات والأخبار دي هدفها جس نبص الشعب لمعرفة رد فعله فى حالة إظهار وشهم الحقيق.
وأن هدفهم بالفعل الوصول للكرسى بأي طريقة وبعد كده يخلعوا القناع المطاطي اللى على وشهم ويتعاملوا مع الشعب من منطلق أن اللى يقول لأ فى وشهم يبقى عميل وخائن وجاسوس ويستحق الرجم فى ميدان عام.

الحقيقة أنا بدأت أخاف على الوضع فى مصر...بس البركة فيكم انتم اللى هاتقدروا تصدوا أي حركة تخريب داخلية أو خارجية.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سأقول لا 
ولكن أتمنى ان نجتاز هذا التحدى العظيم أمام ممارستنا للديموقراطية ... أتمنى ان يُحترم رأى الاغلبية حتى وإن أتى على غير رضا منا وضد ما تمنينا 
أياً كانت النتيجة التى سنخرج منها من هذا الإستفتاء يجب أن نوافق عليها ونحترم صندوق الإقتراع ونحترم إرادة الغالبية ولا نشكك أو نخون أو نعترض.. آن الآوان أن ننقل إعتراضنا وأرائنا إلى صندوق الانتخاب ونكف عن إحداث الفوضى وإقامة الإعتصامات ومحاولة فرض الرأى بالقوة ...هل نستطيع يا مصريون أن نحقق هذا ؟؟؟ أثق وأثق وأثق فى أننا شعب متحضر وقادر على صنع هذا وأكثر ولكن هل يكون لسنين غياب الديموقراطية والحكم الشمولى وزرع القيم الغوغائية فى نفوس البعض تأثيرا أكبر مما نظن جميعا أتمنى ألا يكون هذا صحيحا...
انا الان أقول( لا) ولكنى سأحترم (نعم) إن حسمها صندوق الاقتراع وسأحاول جاهدة أن أختار لوطنى أفضل السبل دوما لتقدمه ورفعته حتى وان كان رأى الغالبية يخالفنى ...

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصراحه يا محمد أنا إلى الآن مش قادره أقرر رأي من جوايا
اللى بيقولوا لأ بيقنعونى واللى بيقولى آه بيقنعونى .... لكنى هاقول لأ إن شاء الله

لأ ليه بقا ,,,, أقولك ليه؟
لأن البرادعى قال لأ عمرو موسي قال لأ
أقوى اتنين مرشحين للرئاسه واللى كتير من الشعب منقسم بينهم قالوا لأ
دا غير الشخصيات المحترمه ومنهم مستشارين برضه قالوا لأ

فأكيد أنا مش هافهم أكتر منهم

يبقا نقول لأ ونشتغل على ميه بيضه وصفحه جديده

لأ
لأ
لأ

وإن شاء الله النتيجه لأ

----------


## طائر الشرق

*باقى سبع ساعات ونص و تبدأ اول صراع رأى حقيقى فى مصر

وبما انى قررت اروح انتخب الساعة خمس المغرب 

فباقى 16 ساعة ونص عشان الواحد دماغه ترتحاو يرجع هيثم من تانى بعد ما كان


















برق بنزين
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

غالبيه استطلاعات الراي ..تقول نعم للتعديلات 

نحترم صندوق الانتخاب الذي يكون للمره الاولي نزيها 
ونحترم من قالو لا ومن قالو نعم 
ونحن جميعا لانننشد الا ..مصلحه  الوطن

----------


## hanoaa

> لا 
> لا 
> لا
> 
> الرفض بسببين : 
> 1- شوفو ياجماعه 
> انا عمري ماكرهت الاخوان المسلمين زي ماكيد كلكم تقرأون لي ..(وبعض الناس هنا حتي قالولي انك اخوان رغم طبعا اني لو اخوان لن امتنع ان اقول اني منهم ..) 
> بس انا مش هخرح اغلبيه الحزب الوطني من المجلس ..عشان ادخل اغلبيه اخري اسمها.. الاخوان المسلمين حتي لو كانو تحت فئه المعارضه ..
> موقفهم انا لااقتنع به ولا اعتقد فيه ..ومش عايز اقول كمان انه انتهازيه سياسيه .. 
> ...


متفقة معاك يا محمد 100%

----------


## hanoaa

لهذه الأسباب ساقول لا للتعديلات:المواد المطروحة للتعديل ليست هى المواد الخاصة بمؤسسة الرئاسة فلن يتم تعديل المواد المحدد فيها سلطات رئيس الجمهورية أى ستظل سلطاته و صلاحياته كما هى اى أننا لو أتينا بملاك طاهر نقى ليحكمنا بمثل هذا الدستور لتحول إلى فرعون العنيد الجبار المتكبر فهل يعقل أن نذهب بفرعون لنأتى بآخر و هذه المرة بأيدينا نحن لا بيدى عمرو. أين الإلزام بوضع دستور جديد لمن سيأتى فى هذه المرحلة.التعديلات المقترحة لا تضم بينها الماده 79 و التى تنص على أن يؤدى الرئيس الجديد اليمين الدستورية أمام مجلس الشعب قبل أن يمارس مهامه أى سيتم عقد إنتخابات مجلس الشعب على أساس الدستور الحالى و بالتالى أكبر قوتين مرشحين لإحتلال مقاعد المجلس الحزب الوثنى و فلوله الذى لم يعلن عن حله حتى الآن و جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التى تعد أقوى من هذا الحزب البائد حالياً بتنظيمها و سهولة دخولها لقلب الشعب المصرى المتدين بطبعه الذى يعتبر كل من يتكلم فى الدين و بلسان الدين شخص مقدس لايمكن مسه أو التجريح و التشكيك فيه و معنى ذلك إنتهاء حلم الدولة المدنية و إحتمال ظهور طالبان جديدة فى مصر. مجلس الشعب الجديد سيتم ترشح و إنتخاب أعضاؤه بحسب نسبة الـ 50% عمال و فلاحين حسب المادة 87 و هى المادة التى جار عليها الزمن و أكل عليها الزمن و شرب. سيتم إجراء الإنتخابات فى يوم واحد حسب المادة 88 التى لا تضمن الإشراف القضائى الكامل تذكروا إنتخابات مجلس الشعب قبل الأخيرة و التى جرت على 3 مراحل بإشراف قضائى كامل و أبرزت لنا فى أول مراحلها وجوهاً جديدة و تدارك النظام السابق هذا الخطأ فى المرحلتين التاليتين و تداركه فى إنتخابات 2005 لمجلس الشورى و 2010 لمجلس الشعب و زور تزويراً و لا أروع. مجلس الشعب الجديد المنتخب وفقاً للدستور الحالى هو من سيضع الدستور الجديد تخيلوا لوفلول الحزب الوثنى هم أعضاؤه اى دستور هذا الذى ننتظره و تخيلوا أيضاً لو الإخوان المسلمون هم أعضاؤه أى دستور هذا الذى سنراه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لا لتعديل الدستور*
*لكل الاسباب اللي قالها محمد حسين*
*و لكل الاسباب اللي قالتها هنوءة*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

التعديلات ستخرج بنعم 


احساس دفين لاسباب ساسوقها في مساء الغد ..او بعد اعلان النتيجه عموما 
حتي لااتهم بتشويه صوره جميله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> التعديلات ستخرج بنعم 
> 
> 
> احساس دفين لاسباب ساسوقها في مساء الغد ..او بعد اعلان النتيجه عموما 
> حتي لااتهم بتشويه صوره جميله


ربنا يعديها على خير 
والنتيجه تكون الأصلح لمصر

ياااارب

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و انا متاكد يا محمد انها هتكون نعم*
*و ده مش هيمنعني من اني اقول لا* 
*و كمان لما تطلع النتيجة بنعم*
*هاكون سعيد لان الصناديق هي اللي جابتها بدون تزييف*
*اولا و اخيرا الصندوق هو اللي هيقرر مهما كانت الاراء*
*ده اللي عملته الثورة*
*اننا اصبحنا احرار لاول مرة و بجد*

----------


## اليمامة

استعد للتوجه للتصويت
ب..لاااااا...

----------


## طائر الشرق

هاروح اقول نعم

وعلى عكسكم والله حاسس انها ممكن تطلع لاء

ولو انى نفسى ان النتيجة تطلع عكس ما اختار

بس ربنا يستر 

وهاجى بعد ما اروح اقول انا اختارت نعم ليه

----------


## الصعيدي

*أنا لسه راجع من اللجنة .. شعور لا يمكن وصفه .. شعور رائع جدا
اللجنة اللي كانت بتنش في الانتخابات اللي فاتت .. وماحدش بيفكر يروحها
النهارده من قبل الساعة تمانية صباحا عليها طابور طويل جدا من كل الأعمار
الكل بيسلم على بعض .. وبيبتسموا لبعض
الكل من حي واحد .. من شارع واحد .. الكل جيران بعض
ماحدش بيسأل حد هتقول نعم وللا لأ .. ما حدش حتى بيناقش حد
لإن اللي هيوافق واللي هيرفض .. كلهم بيحبوا مصر
حقيقي النهارده حسيت من قلبي
إن الناس دي كلها بتقول بصدق
البلد بلدنا
ولازم نعمرها
تحيا مصر
ووحشتوني يا ابناء مصر .. لكم كل الحب*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *أنا لسه راجع من اللجنة .. شعور لا يمكن وصفه .. شعور رائع جدا
> اللجنة اللي كانت بتنش في الانتخابات اللي فاتت .. وماحدش بيفكر يروحها
> النهارده من قبل الساعة تمانية صباحا عليها طابور طويل جدا من كل الأعمار
> الكل بيسلم على بعض .. وبيبتسموا لبعض
> الكل من حي واحد .. من شارع واحد .. الكل جيران بعض
> ماحدش بيسأل حد هتقول نعم وللا لأ .. ما حدش حتى بيناقش حد
> لإن اللي هيوافق واللي هيرفض .. كلهم بيحبوا مصر
> حقيقي النهارده حسيت من قلبي
> إن الناس دي كلها بتقول بصدق
> ...


 *ازيك يا ابو يحيى

وازى يحيى وابو يحيى؟؟

الاحساس بجد جميل لأول مرة العصفور يطلع من قفصه مش خايف صياده يمسكه

المنظر والناس بتتوافد كان جميل جدا 


حتى الست بتاعة الخضار والله شايفها وهى بتقول للى معاها هو نعم يعنى ايه ولاء يعنى ايه؟ الناس نفسها تشارك وتجتمع على بناء صفوف الوطن من جديد

مبروك يا مصر عيدكم الجديد*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ازيك يا ابو يحيى
> 
> وازى يحيى وابو يحيى؟؟
> 
> الاحساس بجد جميل لأول مرة العصفور يطلع من قفصه مش خايف صياده يمسكه
> 
> المنظر والناس بتتوافد كان جميل جدا 
> 
> 
> ...


انت رايح تستفتى ولا رايح تبص على الست بتاعه الخضار  :: 
طيب فهمتها يا هيثم ؟ 

انا شويه وهنزل استفتى انا كمان  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> انت رايح تستفتى ولا رايح تبص على الست بتاعه الخضار 
> طيب فهمتها يا هيثم ؟ 
> 
> انا شويه وهنزل استفتى انا كمان


 *الست بتاعة الخضار كبيرة يا احمد

عارف لو كانت صغيرة كنت فهمتها عشان مش هتعب انى افهمها*

----------


## سوما

> *يا هندسة دا ما بيحصلش 
> 
> يكفى بس ان كل ما واحد يطلع يقول نعم يقولك دا فلول الوطنى او اخوان  واللى يطلع يقول لاء يقلك دا مش همه غير مصلحته
> 
> وكل واحد منصب نفسه الولى والمتصرف لدرجة ان الفتاوى طلعت بوجوب قول نعم وطلعت اتهامات العمالة من اللى بيقولوا لاء لللا بيقولوا اه, انتى فكرك دا هو الوجه الديموقراطى والاختلاف فى الراى اللى مطلوب فى العملية الانتخابية بالطبع لاء
> 
> الاتهامات طايلة الكل ومحدش بقى فى مأمن منها و الواضح ان المفروض نتلافى التصريح برأينا عشان تبعد عن اتهامات واحد مخالف للراى دا لان الكل واضع نظرية المؤامرة والمصلحة الشخصية كهدف ليه وعشان كدا انا متوقع اشتباكات عنيفة بعد الاستفتاء ما يظلع نتيجته  لو نعم هنلاقى مظاهرات فى التحرير ولو لاء هنلاقى حرب شوارع وانفلات امنى  اشد عنفا  والادهى انهم بيتحججوا بانهم مالقوش وقت يناقشو التعديلات دى فيه اسبوعين كاملين عمالين يهرجوا ويستهبلوا ويوجعوا دماغنا ويقلك الوقت ضيق
> وتطلع الدعوة لمقاطعة الاستفتاء وهى وسيلة الضعف القديمة اللى كان البعض بيتحجج بيها وكنا بنديله عذر عشان كان النظام استبدادى لكن دلوقتى ايه الحجة للمقاطعة.
> 
> ...


يا هيثم براحة على نفسك شوية ,,,, ولا تعطى أهتمام لهؤلاء الذين يروجوا برايهم ف التعديلات الدستورية سؤاء بنعم أو لاء ,,,
اعتبره يا سيدى دور من أدوارك كمصرى لللحفاظ ع نجاح الثورة أننا نرفض أي وصاية من أي حد بيروج لنعم أو لا ,,, كل واحد مننا ربنا أنعم عليه بعقل وتفكير ورأى شخصى وحرية الأختيار ...!!
من حقك تسمع كل الأراء وتحترمها ومن حقهم برضه يسمعوا رأيك ويحترمها اى انسان حتى لو كان رأيك مخالف ليهم ....!!!
اللى مش يدى فرصة لنفسه انه يسمع رايك وكمان بيحاول يعمل وصاية ع رأيك,,, لأنه بباص ع اى مصلحة شخصية لنفسه وناسى تماما مصلحة بلده ,, ولا عمره هيفهم معنى حرية الرأى والديمقراطية ,,,,وانا برفض الوصاية الرأى دى حتى ولو باسم الدين لأن ف الدين الإسلامى الحمدلله عندنا حرية الأختيار وابداء الرأى بحرية ما لا يخالف العقيدة والدين ..!
وفى ناس ع فكرة مش بيحاولوا يعملوا وصاية ع رأى الاخرين بس ممكن نقول واخدهم الحماسة شوية ,,, مش تنسى ان الاستفتاء ده ,, أول استفتاء حر وانت ضامن فيه ان صوتك هيوصل والنتيجة مش هيتلعب فيها أن شاء الله ... واكيد اول مرة فى حرية هتلاقى ناس واخدهم الفرحة والحماسة وناس عايزة تعمل وصاية ع الرأى زى ما اتعودت قبل كده ,,, وعقبال ما نوصل لمعنى حرية الأختيار واحترام الراى النهائي اكيد هناخد وقت شوية بس اعتقد ان شاء الله الوقت مش هيطول..
أنا نزلت وقلت لاء ,,, وهأحترم جدا النتيجة لما تظهر باذن الله حتى لو ظهرت بنعم للتعديلات الدستورية لأنى مفيش حد عمل وصاية على صوت حد ,,,, حتى لو فى هيكون النسبة قليلة لأنى شفت وعى غير عادى عند كل فئات المجتمع حتى الغير متعلم شفته بيسأل وعايز يعرف ايه هيحصل لو قلنا اه ,, وايه هيحصل لو قلنا لاء ,,, وسمعته بيقول عشان اعرف الحالتين عشان اعرف انهى الصح لمصر ..
تحياتى لك ,,,, ومنور المنتدى دايماً .. :f2:

----------


## سوما

> تمام يا سومة 
> كلام فى الصميم
> و الله الصحف القومية دى هاتجننى 
> لا نافع معاها ثورة و لا نافع عدم الثورة 
> هما عايشين فى أنه زمن 
> جابوها منين فتوى إن نعم واجب شرعى 
> أفهم بقى


 كله مع الوقت هيفهم وهيعرف يؤدي دوره صح ,,, وفى مصلحة مصر أن شاء الله ...وعلى فكرة انا رأيي متفق ع رأيك ورأى محمد حسين .. :2: 
تعرفى أنا كنت فرحانة أوى النهادرة وانا واقفة ف الطابور عشان أدخل اللجنة ,,, أد ايه الناس منظمة ومحترمة وفى الطابورين سؤاء الستات او الرجالة شفت كل الأعمار شباب وبنات سؤاء اقل من 20 أو اكبر ,, وفوق ال40 ,, واللى فرحنى لما لاقيت اكتر من 10 تقريبا كانوا فوق ال70 سنة ستات ورجالة برضه ,,, وكانت ورايا ف الطابور واحدة عندها 74 لاقيتها بتسالنى عن سنى ,,, وقالتى أنا اول مرة انزل استفتاء أو انتخابات لأنى كنت متأكدة انى صوتى لا هيودى ولا هيجيب وكمان كنت بخاف من البلطجية اللى كانوا مالين اللجان زمان وفرحانة اوى ان المرة دى صوتى هيوصل صح وبكل حرية ,,, وحسيت انى من الواجب انى اشارك ف الثورة ونجاحها ولو سنى منعنى انى انزل وقت الثورة ف التحرير فسنى مش هيمعنى انى انزل اوقف ف الطابور شوية عشان اقول رأيي اللى حساه هخدم البلد ,,, بجد بجد فرحتنى اوى بكلامها ,,,,
ولاول مصر أحس فعلاً أن مصر بتنفس حرية بجد  ....  :f: 
حمدلله ع سلامتك يا بلدى  :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

تتابع سفارات دول الاتحاد الأوروبي بالقاهرة سير عملية الاستفتاء علي التعديلات الدستورية من خلال المرور على بعض مراكز الاقتراع فى المحافظات المختلفة.

نقلت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط عن مصادر دبلوماسية أوروبية قولها إن كل سفارة من سفارات الدول الأوروبية تقوم بهذه العملية بشكل منفرد وليس بشكل رسمي.

وعبرت المصادر ذاتها عن انبهارها تجاه الاقبال الكبير وارتفاع أعداد المقترعين الذين يصطفون أمام اللجان في طوابير تتعدى المئات، وفي بعض الأوقات الالاف الأشخاص، حرصاً منهم على الادلاء بأصواتهم.

----------


## طائر الشرق

> شهدت المحلة ومحافظة الغربية زحام شديد واقبال على مقار اللجان الانتخابية وسط اجراءات امنية وتواجد الشرطة والجيش لتأمين اللجان في ظل غياب عدد من القضاة واللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات في العديد من المراكز مما أدى إلى توقف العمل بهذه اللجان تماما رغم فتحها في بداية اليوم.
> 
> قامت الجنة القضائية بإصدار تعليمات بوقف العمل باللجان والتصويت بها، وتحويل الناخبين للجان اخرى بها قضاة.
> 
> تعرض بعض الصحفيين لمضايقات في بداية اليوم حصولهم على تصاريح من رجال الشرطة وبعض القضاة بأنه ليس لديهم تعليمات بالصور  أو الحضور داخل اللجان ورغم إبراز هوياتهم إلا أنهم رفضوا تماما التصريح لهم بالدخول.
> 
> بينما تشهد اللجان التي توجد بها اشراف قضائي اقبالا شديداً خاصة أن التصويت ببطاقة الرقم القومي خاصة من جانب الإخوان المسلمين وأعضاء الحزب الوطني في الوقت التي شهدت فيه اللجان عدم توجه العديد من المعارضة خاصة الوفد والأحزاب الأخرى وبعض التيارات التي ترفض التعديلات وتطالب بدستور جديد.


الخبر بجد دا استفزنى اوى

طب ازاى انت عرفت ان دول اخوان ولا زفت وطنى طب الاخوان ممكن لكن مين يجرأ يقلك انه حزب وطنى ثانيا حتى المعترضين على الاستفتاء كتير منهم نزلوا و اختباروا التصويت وفالوا لاء 

 بجد امور عجيبة وخصوصا لما تكون فى المكان اللى انت عايش فيه وتحس انك ولا داى بالدنيا

----------


## طائر الشرق

لأول مرة منذ 30 عاما أصبح دور رجال الشرطة تأمين عملية الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية أو الانتخابات فعلا وقولا بعد ان كان خلال عصر الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك قولا حيث كانت عملية الاستفتاء والانتخابات تسير طبقا لتعليمات الشرطة التي كانت تتدخل في كل كبيرة وصغيرة قبل وبعد واثناء الانتخابات مرورا بنقل الصناديق وعمليات الفرز وما بعد الفرز من اعلان للنتائج.

والمراقب لعملية التصويت فى الاستفتاء السبت يلاحظ أنه كانت هناك معطيات مختلفة حيث غابت الشرطة واكتفت بالتواجد خارج اللجان فقط لتأمينها بالتنسيق مع رجال القوات المسلحة.

وأحكم القضاة سيطرتهم داخل اللجان على الصناديق لمنع أى أشياء تؤثر على المواطنين فى عمليات التصويت سواء بنعم او لا.

وقامت اللجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية بارسال بطاقات اقتراع إضافية وكميات من الحبر الفوسفوري للعديد من اللجان بعد زيادة الاقبال من المواطنين على صناديق الاستفتا

----------


## طائر الشرق

أدلى الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء بصوته فى الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية فى مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر بالدقى.

ووصف الدكتور عصام شرف ما يحدث اليوم فى الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية بانه عرس للديمقراطية وأحد دلائل ثورة 25 يناير.

وقدم رئيس الوزراء اعتذاره للمواطنين الواقفين فى اللجنة لعدم وقوفه فى الطابور بان لديه ارتباط جعله لا يقف فى الطابور.

وردا على سؤال حول ما اذا كان سيقول نعم ام لا على تلك التعديلات ، قال " كل حاجة لها وقتها " ، وقد تجاذب بعض المواطنين اطراف الحديث مع رئيس الوزراء الذى التقى بالدكتور يحيى الجمل نائب رئيس الوزراء خارج لجنة مدرسة جمال عبدالناصر بعد أن أدلى بصوته حيث كان الجمل متوجها للادلاء بصوته.

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *ء بصوته أن مصر تشهد حاليا مرحلة فارقة في تاريخها يختار شعبها تحديد مصيره الدستوري سواء بالموافقة على التعديلات التي أجرتها لجنة التعديلات الدستورية أو بالرفض وفي الحالتين يعد الأمر بمثابة الانتقال من حالة العزوف عن المشاركة السياسية في الماضي إلى المساهمة الفاعلة بما يمثل نجاحا لمصرنا الحبيبة وشعبها العظيم.
> 
> وأضاف فضيلته: اليوم ونحن نقف على أعتاب تلك  المرحلة الفارقة نقول ارفع رأسك فوق أنت مصري هذه خطوة مهمة ونحن في بداية الطريق في ونحتاج  إلى الكثير خلال المرحلة المقبلة  لنجتاز ما حمله الماضي  من عراقيل  ويأس يحتاجان إلي جهد قوي من الجميع لعودة ثقافة الأمل والتفاؤل بالمستقبل.
> 
> يذكر أن فضيلة مفتي الجمهورية ذهب مبكرا للإدلاء بصوته ولكن الزحام الشديد حال دون ذلك فآثر أن يرجع مرة أخرى ويدلي بصوته بعد الظهر وفي تعليقه على ذلك أكد فضيلته أن شعب مصر العظيم لبى نداء الوطن بمسؤولية وطنية سوف يتحدث عنها العالم أجمع.*


جميل اوى اللى بيحصلنا دا

كل المفاهيم القديمة سقطت والكل بقى راس واحدة

----------


## طائر الشرق

مش عارف ليه لما قريت الخبر دا فطست على نفسى من الضحك زى الاهبل :: 


اللى هيضحك يقول بالله عليكم 

عشان عاوز اعرف

انا اهبل ولا بستهبل :: 




> *تقديراً لحجم المصاعب الاقتصادية التي تواجهها مصر بعد ثورة  25 يناير، تضغط إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما على حُكام الخليج لإنشاء صندوق اقتصادي لدعم مصر، على غرار المساعدات التي رصدتها دول الخليج وحجمها نحو 20 مليار دولار لدعم البحرين وعمان بعد الاضطرابات السياسية الأخيرة في البلدين.
> 
> وقال مصدر، كان قد عمل على التقرير الذي أعدته الإدارة الأمريكية وتنبأت فيه بسقوط أنظمة عربية قبل أيام من بداية الأحداث في تونس لمجلة ''تايم'' الأمريكية، إن دولة مثل مصر سطرّت نموذجاً رائعاً في الثورة على النظام الحاكم، ولكن الأحداث فيها قد تتطور بشكل سلبي إن لم يفهم الشباب أن طريق الإصلاح ستكون طويلة، مؤكداً أن الشعب المصري سيجد نفسه بعد أشهر أمام وضع صعب، لأن التغيير السياسي الذي تحقق لم يترافق مع تطورات اقتصادية يمكنها توفير الوظائف والعيش الكريم لمئات آلاف الشبان الذين يشعرون بالإحباط بسبب الفقر والبطالة.
> 
> وذكر المصدر أن واشنطن تخشى أن تشهد ساحة التحرير، وساحات عربية أخرى، بعد أشهر موجات غاضبة من الشباب الذين يشعرون بخيبة أمل، ولكن تحركهم هذه المرة سيكون أكثر عُنفاً وتشدداً من المرة الماضية.
> 
> وتابع التقرير، نقلاً عن المصدر، أن واشنطن تشعر بالقلق حيال إمكانية وقوع هذا الاحتمال في مصر ومن ثم انتشاره إلى المنطقة ككل، لذلك فهي تدرس مجموعة من الخيارات الطويلة الأمد، مُدركة أن اقتصاد المنطقة يتجه إلى عُنق الزجاجة خارج الدول النفطية، وذلك بسبب خطوات الإصلاح الاقتصادي وتراجع المساعدات الدولية والاستثمارات.
> 
> ومن بين الخيارات المطروح، وفقاً للتقرير، إعادة إطلاق خطط إنشاء مناطق تجارة حرة في الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا، وضخ الأموال لإنعاش المشاريع الصغيرة، إلى جانب تأسيس صندوق خاص لتطوير البنية التحتية العربية.
> ...

----------


## طائر الشرق

مصر على الطريق الصحيح




> *رصدت منظمات حقوقية إقبالا غير مسبوق من الشعب المصري لأول مرة فى التاريخ الحديث بهذه الصورة الكثيفة التي تشهدها لجان الاقتراع.
> 
> وقالت منظمات مراقبون بلا حدود وشبكة المدافعين عن حقوق الانسان و تحالف المجتمع المدنى للحرية والعدالة والديمقراطية ومؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الانسان ان الناخبين تزاحموا على الدخول للجان وانتظروا بين ساعة الى 3 ساعات حتى يتمكنوا من الاقتراع، وسط حماس شديد للمشاركة فى صناعة و كتابة تاريخ جديد لمصر يسطر بدماء الشهداء والمصابين من أبناء ثورة 25 يناير.
> 
> وسجل المراقبون اعتزازهم وفخرهم بالروح الوطنية العالية والرائعة للشعب المصرى من شباب وسيدات ورجال وكبار السن وكهول للوقوف أمام اللجان برغبة و إرادة صادقة من أجل ترجمة حقيقية لإرادة الشعب المصري فى الاختيار الحر خلال الاستفتاء.
> 
> كما رصد المراقبون اهتمام قطاع عريض من الشعب المصري وشباب ثورة 25 يناير والمثقفين للتصويت ب " لا " للتعديلات الدستورية فى القاهرة والإسكندرية و السويس وكفر الشيخ وأسوان والاقصر وبنى سويف واستخدموا شعارات أمام اللجان للرغبة فى دستور جديد ، ووجود مؤشرات عن تصويت الناخبين فى المناطق الريفية والشعبية والقرى بنعم للتعديلات الدستورية.
> 
> بينما اهتم الاخوان المسلمين والسلفيين وعدد من الأحزاب السياسية القديمة بصورة كبيرة بدعوة المنتمين اليها والناخبين بالتصويت ب "نعم "للتعديلات بمحافظات الغربية و المنوفية والدقهلية والشرقية والفيوم وسوهاج وأسيوط واستخدموا شعاراتهم أمام اللجان للتأكيد على الرغبة في الاستقرار وقاموا بتوزيع بيانات و منشورات على الناخبين أمام اللجان.
> ...

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا رحت الاستفتاء اخيرا وقلت نعم للتعديلات هبقى اصورلكم صباعى الملون والمزركش باللون الاحمر  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

وانا صورته وهجيبهولك

----------


## اليمامة

> مش عارف ليه لما قريت الخبر دا فطست على نفسى من الضحك زى الاهبل
> 
> 
> اللى هيضحك يقول بالله عليكم 
> 
> عشان عاوز اعرف
> 
> انا اهبل ولا بستهبل


والله أنا موش عارفة الحقيقة يا هيثم..السياسة متداخلة بشكل كبير مع الثورات اللى قامت ...
بس أقدر أقول انهم بيصطادوا فى الماء العكر..أو بيحاولوا يركبوا الموجة فى كل حالاتها ..ودا برضو علشان صورتهم ادام شعوبهم ..يكونوا هما قادة العالم الأمريكيين..دعاة الديمقراطية فعلا والتحرر ..فى حين انهم موش عايزين غير مصالحهم فى المنطقة ..واحكام السيطرة على الوضع ومحاولة توجيهه بقدر المستطاع علشان إسرائيل ..
يعنى مركزين بالخصوص مع مصر أوى علشان وضعنا مع إسرائيل ..فلازم يطمنوا ننوس عين أمه ... :: 
ضحكت برضو ..مساء الفل..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

خلاص اهو هعدل شكل صباعى 





 :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*زى ما قلتلك يا اخويا

صباع بطاطا * 

ابقى صغرى الصورة يا ميس ندى لاحسن دى تيريرفاينج خالص**

----------


## hanoaa

> التعديلات ستخرج بنعم 
> 
> 
> احساس دفين لاسباب ساسوقها في مساء الغد ..او بعد اعلان النتيجه عموما 
> حتي لااتهم بتشويه صوره جميله





> *و انا متاكد يا محمد انها هتكون نعم*
> *و ده مش هيمنعني من اني اقول لا* 
> *و كمان لما تطلع النتيجة بنعم*
> *هاكون سعيد لان الصناديق هي اللي جابتها بدون تزييف*
> *اولا و اخيرا الصندوق هو اللي هيقرر مهما كانت الاراء*
> *ده اللي عملته الثورة*
> *اننا اصبحنا احرار لاول مرة و بجد*


عندى نفس إحساسك يا محمد 
و عملت نفس إللى عملته يا أستاذ معتز 
و خايفة أوى من بكرة و خايفة أكتر على مصر
خايفة حريتك يا بلدى يكون عمرها قصير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *زى ما قلتلك يا اخويا
> 
> صباع بطاطا * 
> 
> ابقى صغرى الصورة يا ميس ندى لاحسن دى تيريرفاينج خالص**


حاسب بقى من قدامه علشان ميدوسش عليك  :: 
انت شايف حجمه اد ايه وملون  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> 





> *زى ما قلتلك يا اخويا
> 
> صباع بطاطا * 
> 
> ابقى صغرى الصورة يا ميس ندى لاحسن دى تيريرفاينج خالص**


ايه دا يا هيثم ..أنا لقيت نفسى بجر ستارة والدنيا بتضلم حواليا  :: 
وشايفة خيال ..هههههههههههه
يا زيزو ..هو فين الصوباع يا بنى ..هوا تاه واللا ايه ؟
دا موش باين له معالم خالص ولا زوايا ولا حتى دريكسيون ..طب هاته يمين كدا شوية ..

----------


## اليمامة

خلاص ..خلاص ..
أنا لمحت أهوه القمة الوردية 
هى بعينها
عارف حاجة تضحك اوى اننا كلنا انهاردة فى مصر بإبهام وردى
كلنا الديمقراطية علمت علينا من أكبرنا لأصغرنا..
ومن أعيلنا لأعقلنا 
ومن ..ومن ايه ..
من أغنانا لأفقرقنا ..
كلنا فى الديمقراطية سواء
تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية ..
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اهو عدلت المقاس وجبتلكو صباعى الملون فى 3 مناظر مختلفه الرعب والسبنس والتراجيدى  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> كله مع الوقت هيفهم وهيعرف يؤدي دوره صح ,,, وفى مصلحة مصر أن شاء الله ...وعلى فكرة انا رأيي متفق ع رأيك ورأى محمد حسين ..
> تعرفى أنا كنت فرحانة أوى النهادرة وانا واقفة ف الطابور عشان أدخل اللجنة ,,, أد ايه الناس منظمة ومحترمة وفى الطابورين سؤاء الستات او الرجالة شفت كل الأعمار شباب وبنات سؤاء اقل من 20 أو اكبر ,, وفوق ال40 ,, واللى فرحنى لما لاقيت اكتر من 10 تقريبا كانوا فوق ال70 سنة ستات ورجالة برضه ,,, وكانت ورايا ف الطابور واحدة عندها 74 لاقيتها بتسالنى عن سنى ,,, وقالتى أنا اول مرة انزل استفتاء أو انتخابات لأنى كنت متأكدة انى صوتى لا هيودى ولا هيجيب وكمان كنت بخاف من البلطجية اللى كانوا مالين اللجان زمان وفرحانة اوى ان المرة دى صوتى هيوصل صح وبكل حرية ,,, وحسيت انى من الواجب انى اشارك ف الثورة ونجاحها ولو سنى منعنى انى انزل وقت الثورة ف التحرير فسنى مش هيمعنى انى انزل اوقف ف الطابور شوية عشان اقول رأيي اللى حساه هخدم البلد ,,, بجد بجد فرحتنى اوى بكلامها ,,,,
> ولاول مصر أحس فعلاً أن مصر بتنفس حرية بجد  .... 
> حمدلله ع سلامتك يا بلدى


صحيح يا سومة
أنا كمان لما نزلت شوفت الناس قد إيه مرتبة و منظمة 
كله واقف فى الطابور ماحدش بيزاحم و لابيتخانق
ماحدش بيسأل أنت هاتقول أه و لا لأ 
مختلف الأعمار مختلف التوجهات
و بما إنى كنت بنزل افنتخابات قبل كده لأنه دايماً كان عندى مرشح بسانده فقدرت أعمل مقارنة سريعة
طبعاً بكل المقاييس المقارنة لصالح النهاردة
و كانن تعليقى الناس دى لو كانت نازلة علشان تشترى عيش كان زمانهم قتلوا بعض
عارفه معنى كده إيه إننا شعب بيحترم النظام طالما النظام موجود فإحنا منظمين
إحساسى النهاردة نفس غحساسى لما نزلت المظاهرات ايام الثورة 
يومها لما سالونى نزلتى ليه قولتلهم بلدى بتتنفس الحرية صعب اوى مااكونش موجوده و بلدى بتننفس الحرية لول مرة
و النهاردة نفس افحساس بلدى بتتنفس الحرية
حمدالله على سلامتك يا بلدى

----------


## اليمامة

> اهو عدلت المقاس وجبتلكو صباعى الملون فى 3 مناظر مختلفه الرعب والسبنس والتراجيدى


هههههههههههههه
واسم الفيلم بقى " صوباع الديمقراطية والظل الوردى " ...
كدا اتأكدنا من هويتك يا زيزو ..
كل واحد يطلع صوباعه يا جماعة ..

----------


## hanoaa

بالنسبة للحبر الفسفورى 
هو فعلاً راح من صباعى بسرعة يعنى كان ممكن أنزل أستفتى تانى
يايرت الموضوع ده يكون ليه بديل
يعنى أخويا قال ممكن يتقص جزء معين من بطاقة الرقم القومى زى بعض الدول
ماما قالت ممكن تتعلم البطاقة أو تتختم 
بيتهيألى ده أفضل من الحبر
و أنا راجعة بعد ما أستفتيت بقول لماما نفسى الحبر ده يفضل فى صباعى واحد ماشى فى الشارع قالى إيه عايزاه 24 ساعة قولتله ل طول العمر
المرة دع مختلفة عن كل المرات
كان نفسى فعلاً يفضل الحبر فى صباعى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هههههههههههههه
> واسم الفيلم بقى " صوباع الديمقراطية والظل الوردى " ...
> كدا اتأكدنا من هويتك يا زيزو ..
> كل واحد يطلع صوباعه يا جماعة ..


سميه اى حاجه بقى يا ندى المهم انه صباعى  ::  ده الى عاجبنى اصل الصراحه انا مبسوط لانها اول مره من 25 سنه اروح استفتاء او انتخبات علشان كده انا مبسوط يعنى
عامه ممكن اسم الفيلم ( صباع زيزو زو القمه الورديه  :: )

اوعو تستغلو بصماتى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بالنسبة للحبر الفسفورى 
> هو فعلاً راح من صباعى بسرعة يعنى كان ممكن أنزل أستفتى تانى
> يايرت الموضوع ده يكون ليه بديل
> يعنى أخويا قال ممكن يتقص جزء معين من بطاقة الرقم القومى زى بعض الدول
> ماما قالت ممكن تتعلم البطاقة أو تتختم 
> بيتهيألى ده أفضل من الحبر
> و أنا راجعة بعد ما أستفتيت بقول لماما نفسى الحبر ده يفضل فى صباعى واحد ماشى فى الشارع قالى إيه عايزاه 24 ساعة قولتله ل طول العمر
> المرة دع مختلفة عن كل المرات
> كان نفسى فعلاً يفضل الحبر فى صباعى


والله يا hanpaa الموضوع روحه حلوه وده الى مخلينى مبسوط انا فعلا دى اول مره انزل فى شى زى ده واكيد فيه ناس غيرى كتير عمرهم ماشاركم ف الانتخبات 
موضوع البطاقه وكده جميل وفكره كويسه فوى وممكن الختم الى على البطاقه اقتراح مامتك جميل قوى ده بعد كده اصلا وفنفس الوقت كمان شرف تشبليه على بطاقتك انك شاركتى فى استفتاء او انتخبات

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ايه ياعم زيزو .. انت ياعم مصور صباعك وجاي توريهولنا 
انت عملت معجزه يعني ولا ايه ..ولا عديت المانش ياعم 
انت عارف يازيزو ..انت فكرتني بالمشهد المتكرر كل سنه 
يجي بسلامته صاحب الضربه البريه في ميدان التحرير ..والضربه الجويه في اكتوبر 
يجي بسلامته ..ويتعطف ..يتكرم ..ويتفضل علينا ..ويجي علي نفسه 
ويبل صباعه في الحبر الفوسفوري ..وبعدين هوبااااا بقي يجيب جون 
يحط الورقه في الصندوق الاسود المنيل علي دماغ الحزب الوطني يارب دائما 
وفي نفس اللحظه تلاقي الصوره اتقسمت نصين 
النص الاول ..جلاله الرئيس وهو بيصوت .. 
والنص التاني بقي.. مصر الحريه معاك ..عايشه بنور الحريه ..وادي ادي ادي ..اديها كمان حريه 
ههههههههههه 

معلش يازيزو 
صباعك يابني قلب عليا المواجع .. 

وخللي بالك بعد كده من لاغليغك 




قصدي من صباعك

----------


## طائر الشرق

صباع متربى فى صوبة ::

----------


## R17E

يا جماعه قبل ما زيزو يضحك عليكم بمعسول الكلام  :xmas 106:  او يفتنكم بجمال صوباعوا :xmas 15: 

زيزو امبارح كان في شرم الشيخ 

وبس :xmas 15:

----------


## طائر الشرق

ألقت الشرطة القبض على السيدة هناء شحاتة حنين عبد السيد ''37 سنة - موظفة''، من عرب بخواج مركز طهطا في سوهاج، وتقديمها للمحاكمة العسكرية، بعد أن ادلت بصوتها في مقرين انتخابيين مختلفين.

وأمر الحاكم العسكري الذى رفض الواسطة من قبل 4 من القساوسة وعلى رأسهم القس صليب والقس كاهن كنيسة عرب بخواج والقمص إليا بقرية الشيخ مسعود، بإحالة المتهمة للمحاكمة العسكرية، بعد غلائها بصوتها مرتين.

وكان المستشار وائل محمود حسن، رئيس لجنة الاستفتاء بمدرسة عرب بخواج الابتدائية قام بتحرير محضر بالواقعة وإحالته لمركز الشرطة، الذى قام بدوره بإحالته للنيابة العامة.

----------


## طائر الشرق

في إطار مراقبة المركز المصري لحقوق المرأة بالتنسيق مع التحالف المصري للتعليم المدني ومشاركة المرأة والتحالف المصري لمراقبة الانتخابات للاستفتاء.. رصدت غرفة عمليات التحالف في الساعات الأولي من الاستفتاء علي التعديلات الدستورية عدة مخالفات منها انتهاك جماعة الأخوان المسلمين لقرارات المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة بتحريض المواطنين علي قول ''نعم'' أمام اللجان الخاصة بالاستفتاء، وتوزيع مطبوعات بالمخالفة للقانون ولم يتم التدخل لمنعهم.

ورصد التحالف أيضاً توزيع مبالغ مالية على الناخبين للتصويت بـ ''نعم'' للتعديلات الدستورية في لجنة مدرسة الرفاعي الابتدائية المشتركة، مدرسة سوزان مبارك الابتدائية بالمرج، مدرسة المعلمات، المدرسة الزخرفية بأسوان.

ووفقاً للتحالف فإن إعلان يوم الاستفتاء وتحديده بيوم السبت بمثابة فرصة هائلة تم استغلالها من قبل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للإعلان وتأكيد الحوار لقول ''نعم'' للتعديلات الدستورية، في كافة مساجد الجمهورية وخطب الجمعة يوم 18 مارس 2011.

كما رصد المراقبون، وفقاً لبيان تلقى ''مصراوي'' نسخة منه، ما يلي :

أولا: لم تكن الاستعدادات الادارية  للاستفتاء بالشكل المطلوب :

لم تكن الاستعدادات الإدارية للاستفتاء بالشكل المطلوب حيث جاءت نسبة كبيرة في الاستمارات بدون أختام ، كما تم التأخر في فتح الكثير من الجان الاستفتاء عن الموعد المحدد، لا توجد ستائر ولا أقفال على الصناديق في أغلب اللجان ، عدم استخدام الحبر الفسفوري وسهولة إزالته من بعض اللجان ،وعدم وجود قضاة في بعض اللجان الاخري تمثلت في الأتي  :-

في محافظة الغربية :

مدرسة الشهيد جمال الدين غنيم ومدرسة الإعدادية بنات بسندرس بالمحافظة  حتى تمام الساعة 11 لم تفتح اللجان أبوابها لعدم حضور المستشارين، والمدرسة التي فتحت علي بعد كيلو هي التي فتحت أبوابها للمصوتين ونظراً لبعدها فان المواطنين قرروا العودة لمنازلهم، وعند اتصال أحد مُراقبي المركز بقسم الشرطة وكذلك الحاكم العسكري لم يُقيده أحد عن أسباب عدم حضور المستشارين.

محافظة القاهرة :

بمدرسة المنصورية في الشرابية أكد مُراقبينا علي خلو اللجان من صناديق الاقتراع وأن الموظف يأخذ الأوراق التي تم التصويت فيها ويجمعها لديه.

بمدينة نصر مدرسة ترميم الآثار  تأخر فتح اللجنة إلي 9.30

محافظة حلوان :

مدرسة المستقبل التجريبية لا يوجد بها أي قاضي إلي الساعة 12 ظهرا.

هناك إقبال شديد علي التصويت علي مقرات اللجان مما ترتب علية انصرف العديد من المواطنين و العودة إلي بيوتهم (مدرسة المعصرة المحطة بدائرة حلوان ).

مدرسة طه حسين لجنة 33 (بني مزار - شرق المحطة) هناك مخالفة للقواعد التي وضحتها اللجنة الخاصة بالانتخابات من قبل القاضي لمنع الناخبين إذا ما كانوا من منطقة أخري غير منطقة التصويت .

شوهد توزيع زيت وسكر وأرز علي المواطنين من قبل جماعة الإخوان بمنطقة المعصرة وعزبة الوالدة والمساكن الاقتصادية.

طالبت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من الناخبين في المنازل استلام أوراق لاستخراج لهم معاش ضمان اجتماعي.

عدم وجود الحبر الفسفوري وسهولة إزالته بمدرسة الفتاة بالمعادي.

محافظة الجيزة :

بمدارس منطقة الزمالك تم رصد استمارات غير مختومة . 
في منطقة العجوزة  بالمحافظة اشتكي المواطنون بلجنة المصل واللقاح من أن البطاقات غير مختومة   وبعد مرور 30 دقيقة جاءت البطاقات المختومة مما أثار الشك لدي المواطنين.

في المحافظة في منطقة بشتيل  شوهد توزيع زيت وسكر وأرز علي المواطنين من قبل جماعة الإخوان.

عدم وجود أعضاء هيئات قضائية بلجنة 205 بمدرسة كفرة نصار الابتدائية بالهرم، ولجنة مدرسة التجارة بنجع حمادي، ولجنة مدرسة كفر سنباط الإعدادية المشتركة، ولجنة مدرسة الحجيرات الابتدائية.

محافظة المنيا :

في مدرسة الثانوية بنات  بمركز بني مزار بالمحافظة أفاد العديد بمنع المواطنين من وضع بطاقات الاقتراع في الصناديق ويتم وضعها من قبل القاضي بالنيابة عن الناخبين  بعد الاطلاع عليها فإذا ما كانت بلا لا تدخل إلي الصندوق ويتم تجميعها بجانب الصندوق.

بمدرسة السنقورية ومدرسة طه حسين بمركز بني مزار يمنع القضاة المواطنين من الدخول بأقلامهم الخاصة للتصويت وذلك لتخوف الناخبين من الأقلام الصيني التي تمسح بعد ساعة.

في المدرسة الثانوية بنات بمحافظة المنيا بدائرة بني مزار يشارك أحد الموظفين المواطنين رأيهم في قول ''نعم'' للتعديلات مما جعل هناك مشاجرة بينه وبين أحد المواطنات وتدخل القاضي لوقف المشادة.

بمنطقة مطاي بالمحافظة بمدرسة الكوادي لجنة 1 قام أفراد من الإخوان بالتعدي علي المواطنين الذين قرروا قول ''لا''.

محافظة قنا :

لجنة القناوية مركز نجع حمادي محافظة قنا لم تبدأ عملها حتى هذه اللحظة الساعة الواحدة ظهرا لعدم حضور القاضي المشرف على اللجنة.

محافظة 6 أكتوبر :

في منطقة الكوم الأحمر في المدرسة الابتدائية المشتركة بنين حدثت مشاجرات بالأيدي بين شباب 25 يناير والأخوان بسبب حث الإخوان المواطنين علي قول ''نعم'' وتدخل الجيش لفض المشادات، وتم وقف اللجان حتي تهدئة الوضع.

إقبال نسائي علي المشاركة في الاستفتاء أكثر من الرجال بدائرة أوسيم بمدرسة الاتحاد للتعليم الأساسي بسقيل.

قيام بعض الأشخاص بتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت بـ ''نعم'' للتعديلات الدستورية بمدرسة الفندقية بالحي الثالث عشر بالشيخ زايد بمحافظة 6 أكتوبر

محافظة أسيوط :

الشيوخ في صلاة الجمعة، أمس، حثوا المواطنين علي قول ''نعم'' لذا خرج مواطني محافظة أسيوط لقول ''نعم'' لأن الشيخ محمد حسان قال ''نعم''.

تم توزيع منشورات وأوراق أمام اللجنة تحث المواطنين علي قول نعم.

محافظة الفيوم :

بمركز سنورس قامت جماعة الإخوان، الجمعة، بتوزيع مواد غذائية لحث المواطنين علي الذهاب إلي الاستفتاء وقول ''نعم''.

توجهت نساء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلي المنازل لحث النساء علي التصويت والذهاب بهن إلي مراكز الاقتراع.  

محافظة بني سويف :

تم رصد عدم وجود الحبر الفوسفوري بمدرسة جمال عبد الناصر بمحافظة بني سويف.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

::  
انا عايز المحامى بتاعى  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

التعديلات الدستورية ببعض قرى ومدن محافظة القليوبية.

وفقاً لما نشرته ''رصد''، التي لم تحصر جميع القري بالقليوبية، فإن الننائج جاءت كالتالي:

كفر كردي وصل عدد الحضور إلى 420 مواطن منهم 300 قالوا ''نعم'' و119 قالوا ''لا'' وصوت وحيد باطل.

أما كفر منصور فوصل عدد الحضور إلى 1200 مواطن قال 1000 منهم ''نعم'' للتعديلات بينما رفض 200 آخرين التعديلات.. ولم تشهد اللجان بكفرمنصور أي أصوات باطلة.

المنشية الكبرى شهدت حضور 2415 مواطن منهم 2131 قالوا ''نعم'' بينما 284 قالوا ''لا''.

أما عرب الصوالحة بشبين القناطر فقد حضر إليها 2359 وافق 2242 مواطن على التعديلات بينما قال 117 آخرين ''لا'' للتعديلات.

----------


## سوما

وردت انباء عن ان الطائرات الفرنسية وصواريخ امريكية ,, بدأت حالا تقصف وتضرب مقرات تابعة لمعمر القذافى فى طرابلس وبنى غازى .......

ربنا يستر بجد ,,, ويسلم الشعب الليبيي ,, والمصريين اللى هناك ....... ربنا يستر ويسلم ويحفظهم يارب

----------


## طائر الشرق

أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية لنتائج الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية بدمياط أن 75% موافقون على التعديلات الدستورية.

وأفادت شبكة ''رصد''، على صفحتها الاليكترونية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي ''فيس بوك''، أن 75% من المواطنين الذين قاموا بالاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية بمحافظة دمياط قالوا ''نعم'' للتعديلات الدستورية.. بينما رفض 25 % التعديلات.

من جهة آخرى أشارت ''رصد'' إلى إعادة فتح أبواب مدرسة "اللوزي" ودخول المواطنين مرة أخرى للتصويت على التعديلات.

----------


## اليمامة

> وردت انباء عن ان الطائرات الفرنسية وصواريخ امريكية ,, بدأت حالا تقصف وتضرب مقرات تابعة لمعمر القذافى فى طرابلس وبنى غازى .......
> 
> ربنا يستر بجد ,,, ويسلم الشعب الليبيي ,, والمصريين اللى هناك ....... ربنا يستر ويسلم ويحفظهم يارب


ماكنتش حابة كدا خالص يا وسام..باعترف انى متضايقة للتدخل الأجنبى ..والأمور كدا ممكن تاخد منحنى تانى فيما يتعلق بمصر نفسها..
يا خسارة يا قذافى..كان نفسى تطلع بنى آدم بعد كل اللى عملته فى شعبك..وآدى انت هاتسلمه لقمة سائغة ..
يارب..استرها وكملها بكرمك ورضاك علينا

----------


## الصعيدي

*الله يخليك يا هيثم .. واحشني جدا والله .. الحمد لله المشهد النهارده كان أكتر من رائع .. ويحيى كان نفسه يصوت .. بس ما كانوش بيوزعوا شيبسي ولا قلبظ فقرر يفكس لهم .. ههههههههههههه*

----------


## اليمامة

> يا جماعه قبل ما زيزو يضحك عليكم بمعسول الكلام  او يفتنكم بجمال صوباعوا
> 
> زيزو امبارح كان في شرم الشيخ 
> 
> وبس


ايه دا ..
دا زيزو بجد..
هو بعينه أحمد ..
أجمل حاجة فى الصور دى انى عارفة الطريق دا كويس فعلا
والخلفية الطبيعية دى ..
المهم ان التصويت كان انهاردة ..وبعدين كان ممكن تصوت فى شرم الشيخ عادى ..بلد الريس المحال كمان ..
يعنى يا زيزو رايح شارم تصوت هناك بالعند فيه وترجع ...هههههههههه
جاية فى وقتها
اوعى يكون صوباعك مزيف ..
انا كتبت السيناريو خلاص ..

----------


## اليمامة

> أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية لنتائج الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية بدمياط أن 75% موافقون على التعديلات الدستورية.
> 
> وأفادت شبكة ''رصد''، على صفحتها الاليكترونية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي ''فيس بوك''، أن 75% من المواطنين الذين قاموا بالاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية بمحافظة دمياط قالوا ''نعم'' للتعديلات الدستورية.. بينما رفض 25 % التعديلات.
> 
> من جهة آخرى أشارت ''رصد'' إلى إعادة فتح أبواب مدرسة "اللوزي" ودخول المواطنين مرة أخرى للتصويت على التعديلات.


 معنى كدا يا هيثم ان الإتجاة ماشى فى الموافقة..
طيب خير طالما دى ارادة الشعب
أما بعض المخالفات مؤكد هايحصل ..المهم رصدها وتعديها ..
ميزة الإسلوب الديمقراطى انه موش يمنع المخالفة بقدر ما عنده تكتيكات لتعديلها..ومعالجتها..يعنى الشفافية ..

----------


## سوما

> ماكنتش حابة كدا خالص يا وسام..باعترف انى متضايقة للتدخل الأجنبى ..والأمور كدا ممكن تاخد منحنى تانى فيما يتعلق بمصر نفسها..
> يا خسارة يا قذافى..كان نفسى تطلع بنى آدم بعد كل اللى عملته فى شعبك..وآدى انت هاتسلمه لقمة سائغة ..
> يارب..استرها وكملها بكرمك ورضاك علينا


يارب يسترها يارب يارب يارب ويسلم ,,,
الحقيقة اتضايق جدا من الخبر ,,, كان نفسي الموضوع ينتهى هناك قبل التدخل العكسرى الاجنبي بس القذافى بغبائه فاكر انه بيجاهد ضد الخونة وبيقتلهم مش مستوعب انه بيقتل شعبه المسالم ....!!
مش عارفة غبائه اخره ايه ,, نفسي كان هو لوحده يحتمل نتيجة غبائه ده ويموت ولا يقتتل حتى انما كل خوفى على الشعب الليبي والمصريين اللى هناك ...
بس ياترى هيكون موقفنا ايه من الضرب ده ؟؟ وافرض لو طلبوا امريكا او اى دولة فتح قناة السويس ليهم عشان يهاجموا ليبيا يا ترى هنقبل ؟؟!!
خايفة جدا وقلقت جدا من توابع الضرب والموت والقلق اللى ممكن يحصل ع الشعب المسالم والشعوب اللى حوالين ليبيا ,, ربنا يسلم الامور يارب..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ذهبت مع الأسرة للإدلاء بأصواتنا 
حوالى الساعة الثالثة عصرا
وجدت الناس أمم واقفة طابور طويل جدا
فعدنا للمنزل وعاودنا الذهاب فى الساعة الخامسة عصرا
وجدنا الطابور أطول 
وقفنا فى الطابور 
وإنتهينا من عملية التصويت فى حوالى الساعة الثامنة مساء
............
بالنسبة لموضوع ليبيا
أشارككما يا سوما ويا ندى الضيق من تدخل الدول الغربية
فهى ستأخذ ثمن هذه الفاتورة
كما أن ذلك سيشكل خطر حقيقى على حدودنا الغربية
ربنا يستر
ومنك لله يا قذافى 
أسأل الله أن تتحرر جميع شعوب العرب
وأن يتحدوا 
وألا يسمحوا أبدا لأى دولة غربية أن تملى علينا شروط أو وصاية

----------


## hanoaa

هيثم
الله يخليك بلاش تحط أى مؤشرات لأى حاجة
أنا مش ناقصة توتر و تعب أعصاب
سيبلها لما تعلن رسمى 
بلاش الكنترول

----------


## R17E

> ي بس القذافى بغبائه فاكر انه بيجاهد ضد الخونة وبيقتلهم مش مستوعب انه بيقتل شعبه المسالم ....!!
> مش عارفة غبائه اخره ايه ,, نفسي كان هو لوحده يحتمل نتيجة غبائه ده ويموت ولا يقتتل حتى انما كل خوفى على الشعب الليبي والمصريين اللى هناك ...
> بس ياترى هيكون موقفنا ايه من الضرب ده ؟؟ .


ليه نفترض إنه فاكر انه بيجاهد ضد الخونه 
أظنه عايز يحكم و خلاص هو و ابنه بغض النظر عن اي شيء
و انا اظن بان مصر مشاركه و بقوه و عدم الاعلان لوجود مصريين عند القذافي
هذا ما اظنه

----------


## طائر الشرق

ماشى يا دكتورة 

بس احب ابشرك برضه انى سمعت فى العاشرة مساء ان فى لجان برضه معظمها بيقولوا لاء

واهو اديك عرفتى اد ايه الوضع دا كان عامل ضغط عصبى 

اسألى بس دكتورة ايمان الشامى وهى تقولك الواحد كان عامل ازاى

انا انبارح والله فى نفس الوقت دا كنت انعزالى

----------


## طائر الشرق

أكد وائل غنيم، مؤسس جروب ''كلنا خالد سعيد''، أنه قال ''لا'' للتعديلات الدستورية وأضاف، وفقاً لما نشرته صفحة ''كلنا خالد سعيد'' على موقع ''فيس بوك''، ''أنا قلت (لا).. بس لو نتيجة الاستفتاء طلعت إن الأغلبية قالت (نعم).. هاحترم رأي الأغلبية وهاعتبر إني قلت (نعم)''.

غنيم، الذي درس علوم الكومبيوتر بجامعة القاهرة ومدير تسويق بشركة جوجل العالمية، طالب باحترام القرار النهائي لشعب مصر وقال ''لازم ننسى دلوقتي أي خلافات عشان نبني بلدنا ولازم نستمر في محاربة كل رموز الفساد اللي أفسدوا الحياة السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية في مصر''.

وكان ملايين المصريين قد أدلوا، منذ الثامنة من صباح السبت، بأصواتهم في الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية على مستوى مختلف محافظات الجمهورية، أمام 54 ألف لجنة اقتراع، وتحت إشراف قضائي كامل من جانب قرابة 16 ألف قاض وعضو بالهيئات القضائية المختلف.

اطول طابور استفتاءوشهدت معظم اللجان الانتخابية إقبالا من المواطنين منذ الصباح الباكر حرصا منهم على إثراء العملية الديمقراطية التي تشهدها البلاد بعد ثورة 25 يناير الماضي.

----------


## طائر الشرق

''فخور أنني مصري ''.. ''لم أعتز ببطاقتي المصرية مثلما أنا معتز بها الآن بعدما عادت لها هيبتها وقيمتها''.. ''بدأت أشعر بفخر أنني مصري'' كلمات عبر بها الكثير من المصريين عن سعادتهم بالمشاركة في الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية التي أعلنوا قبولهم لنتائجها سواء كانت ب ''نعم'' أو ''لا ''..مؤكدين أنهم سيحرصون على المشاركة في كافة الانتخابات والاستفتاءات التي ستجرى في مصر بعد ذلك.

وقال كثير من المواطنين إنهم لم يشاركوا في أي انتخابات من قبل ليس من منطلق السلبية ولكن من منطلق اللامبالاة لمعرفتهم المسبقة بنتائجها.. أما بعد الثورة فالموقف مختلف ولذلك كان حرصنا على المشاركة في ذلك الاستفتاء لأن صوتنا لن يضيع هباء ولن يتم التلاعب به.

وقال آخرون إننا نشارك في أول انتخابات حرة تجرى في مصر في تاريخها الحديث، لافتين إلى أنه كان من بين أمنياتهم أن يروا مثل هذا اليوم في مصر. وأضافوا ''لأول مرة نشعر بقيمة أصواتنا ولذلك فنحن على استعداد لتحمل أية مشقة في سبيل أن نعبر عن آرائنا بحرية.. وكل ذلك من أجل مصر التي تحتاج منا الكثير''.

من جانب آخر، تحول الحبر ذو اللون الأحمر - الذى يغمس فيه الناخب أصبعه بعد الادلاء بصوته في الانتخابات إلى مصدر فخر واعتزاز لجموع المواطنين الذين حرصوا على الأدلاء بأصواتهم في الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية.. كما أصبح رمزاً للمشاركة من عدمها في صياغة مستقبل مصر والمشاركة في عملية التحول الديمقراطي التي تشهدها مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير وبناء ''مصر الجديدة''.

وقد حرص الناخبون على أن يغمسوا أصابعهم في زجاجة الحبر وكأنهم يريدون أن يثبتوا لأنفسهم قبل الآخرين أنهم تخلو عن السلبية في المشاركة السياسية وتحولوا نحو اتخاذ المواقف الإيجابية.

وشهدت مراكز الاقتراع اقبالاً غير مسبوق من المواطنين للمشاركة في الاستفتاء على تعديل مواد الدستور حيث اصطفوا منذ الصباح الباكر في طوابير منتظمة امتدت لمئات الأمتار.. وضمت مختلف الفئات وجميع المراحل العمرية مابين رجال ونساء وشباب وكبار سن واغنياء وفقراء.. وحرصت العديد من السيدات على اصطحاب أطفالهن لتعوديهم على المشاركة في العملية الديمقراطية... كما شارك في الاستفتاء كبار السن سواء من الرجال أو السيدات وقد تجاوز بعضهم 85 عاماً.

----------


## R17E

> هيثم
> الله يخليك بلاش تحط أى مؤشرات لأى حاجة
> أنا مش ناقصة توتر و تعب أعصاب
> سيبلها لما تعلن رسمى 
> بلاش الكنترول


خير مهما كانت النتيجه
هل تظنين ان الناس الذين تواجدتي بينهم اليوم في الطابور للاستفتاء سيسمحون لاي ما بالضحك عليهم؟
لا اظن ذلك 
الوعي بين الناس مبهر
المهم الان الحديث عن نتيجة الاستفتاء اي ما تكون و كيفية تكريسها علي الوجه الامثل لنشر الديموقراطيه و العدل

----------


## سوما

> ليه نفترض إنه فاكر انه بيجاهد ضد الخونه 
> أظنه عايز يحكم و خلاص هو و ابنه بغض النظر عن اي شيء
> و انا اظن بان مصر مشاركه و بقوه و عدم الاعلان لوجود مصريين عند القذافي
> هذا ما اظنه


القذافى قال كده بنفسه فى اخر خطاب وجهه للشعب ,, انه بيجاهد ضد الخونة اللى عايزين يستعمروا ليبيا ..!!!
وهو فعلا عايز يحكم ويفضل للحكم وخلاص بدون اى اعتبارات تانية ويظهر كل اللى ف مكانه كده برضه بس المشكلة ان كلهم بنفس الغباء بس بيختلف هنا نسبة الغباء واستخدامه ,,, هو اثبت للشعبه وللعالم كله انه غبى سياسياً بنسبة مليون ف 100 والمفروض انه يتحاكم كمجرم حرب وكمان اضيف تهمة الغباء السياسى ليه ..!!
ربنا يستر ع المصريين اللى ف ليبيا ,, بجد مضايقة كتير من موقف وزارة الخارجية عندنا ,,, والغريب ان بعد الضرب العسكرى لامريكا وفرنسا بتطلب الخارجية من المصريين توخى الحذر وعدم الخروج من بيتهم ....!!!
والله تهريج اللى بيحصل ده ,,, من كام يوم سمعت ان فى ناس تبع القذافى كانوا بيدخلوا بيوت المصريين وبيقتلوهم بهمجية ووحشية ايا كان الخبر صح ولا غلط هو همجى ويمكن يعملها فعلا ,,, ليه دم المصرى رخيص عند الخارجية بالطريقة دى ؟؟!!
نفسي نحافظ ونحمى المصريين اللى هناك ,,,, ويارب يارب يارب سلم واحفظ الشعب الليبي واحفظ أرضه .. من كل معتد اثيم وظالم..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> خلاص اهو هعدل شكل صباعى



الحقي يا ندى 


زيزو عمل المكرونه المبقبقه والـــ 3 صوابع احمروا من كتر السوي  ::   ::

----------


## اليمامة

> الحقي يا ندى 
> 
> 
> زيزو عمل المكرونه المبقبقه والـــ 3 صوابع احمروا من كتر السوي


هههههههههه
يا مساء الفوقان
تصورى ماخطرش على بالى يا إيمان 
باين كدا يا أروبة انه عملها
ياترى روحتى تصوتى وعملولك صوابعك كدا برضو ؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا جماعه قبل ما زيزو يضحك عليكم بمعسول الكلام  او يفتنكم بجمال صوباعوا
> 
> زيزو امبارح كان في شرم الشيخ 
> 
> وبس



ما هوا برضه زيزو معذور

الرئيس بقاله 5 أسابيع مختفي ولا حتى تليفون  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> وردت انباء عن ان الطائرات الفرنسية وصواريخ امريكية ,, بدأت حالا تقصف وتضرب مقرات تابعة لمعمر القذافى فى طرابلس وبنى غازى .......
> 
> ربنا يستر بجد ,,, ويسلم الشعب الليبيي ,, والمصريين اللى هناك ....... ربنا يستر ويسلم ويحفظهم يارب



ربنا ينتقم منك يا قذافي أشد انتقام

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هههههههههه
> يا مساء الفوقان
> تصورى ماخطرش على بالى يا إيمان 
> باين كدا يا أروبة انه عملها
> ياترى روحتى تصوتى وعملولك صوابعك كدا برضو ؟



 ::   :: 
مساء الحريه والديمقراطيه مساء كل حاجه حلوه مهما كانت النتيجه بجد مش هازعل
لأن الشعب اللى إختار يا ندى
متخيله مصر اختارت طعمها
وأنا اخترت طعم اللأ  :: 

عارفه يا ندى حصل النهارده موقف استفزنى جدااا
وهوا الاخوان
لقيتهم منتشرين بطريقه كبيره وعاملين مجموعات وتيجى الستات تقولك نعم إن شاء الله 
نرد إن شاء الله لأن مش وقت نقاش واللى في دماغ كل واحد خلاص على كده
وكل واحده تقابلك تقولك كلمتين
حسيت يا ندى إن اسلوب الحزب الوطنى موجود بس بدل الترهيب لاحظت اسلوب الاحراج من الاخوان
لحد هنا ونقول عادى كل واحد بيدعى للى شايفه صح

لكن اللى حصل بقا فياللجنه ايه
بعد ما مامتى سجلوا الرقم القومى ومضت وكله تمام لقت الراجل بيقولها نعم إن شاء الله؟
ردت إن شاء الله
راح معلملها على الدايره الخضره يعنى نعم
كان هايجيلي سكته قلبيه ساعتها لأنى حسيت إنى لو كنت هاقول نعم كنت هاعاند ساعتها واختار لأ بالعند
لأن دا حقي إنى اختار مش حد يختارلي 
دا أول إحساس حريه فعلى لازم أعيشه كله بنفسي من اوله لأخره
بس ماما راحت قايلاله انت بتعلم مكانى ليه؟ قالها مش قولتلك نعم قولتى اه قالتله أنا قلت إن شاء الله وكل واحد حر الراجل قال خلاص خلاص إنتى شكلك من إياهم واداها ورقه تانيه تعلم فيها
ماما ماردتش عليه واخدت الورقه وعلمت لأ وحطتها في الصندوق وخرجت وإحنا كذلك

بس خرجت فرحانه لأنها مااتكسفتش وقالت اللى جواها ودافعت عن حقها
أنا والله مش ضد الإخوان ولا عمرى كنت ضدهم بس ضايقنى الأسلوب

لو حصل دا قدامك يا ندى هاتضايقى ولا أنا بالغت في إحساسي؟؟؟

وسلامو عليكو

----------


## حمادو

> القذافى قال كده بنفسه فى اخر خطاب وجهه للشعب ,, انه بيجاهد ضد الخونة اللى عايزين يستعمروا ليبيا ..!!!
> وهو فعلا عايز يحكم ويفضل للحكم وخلاص بدون اى اعتبارات تانية ويظهر كل اللى ف مكانه كده برضه بس المشكلة ان كلهم بنفس الغباء بس بيختلف هنا نسبة الغباء واستخدامه ,,, هو اثبت للشعبه وللعالم كله انه غبى سياسياً بنسبة مليون ف 100 والمفروض انه يتحاكم كمجرم حرب وكمان اضيف تهمة الغباء السياسى ليه ..!!
> ربنا يستر ع المصريين اللى ف ليبيا ,, بجد مضايقة كتير من موقف وزارة الخارجية عندنا ,,, والغريب ان بعد الضرب العسكرى لامريكا وفرنسا بتطلب الخارجية من المصريين توخى الحذر وعدم الخروج من بيتهم ....!!!
> والله تهريج اللى بيحصل ده ,,, من كام يوم سمعت ان فى ناس تبع القذافى كانوا بيدخلوا بيوت المصريين وبيقتلوهم بهمجية ووحشية ايا كان الخبر صح ولا غلط هو همجى ويمكن يعملها فعلا ,,, ليه دم المصرى رخيص عند الخارجية بالطريقة دى ؟؟!!
> نفسي نحافظ ونحمى المصريين اللى هناك ,,,, ويارب يارب يارب سلم واحفظ الشعب الليبي واحفظ أرضه .. من كل معتد اثيم وظالم..


ازيك يا سوما...
مش فاكر تقريبا إن كنت قلت لك دا فى رسالة خاصة من أسبوع تقريبا...بس فيما يخص الخارجية المصرية أنا ليا تجربة شخصية سواء من السفارة المصرية فى المانيا وسؤالها عن أخويا وأحواله فى طرابلس أيام ما كانت خطوط الإتصال بيني وبينه مقطوعة واتصالها بيا كل ما يحصل تطور, أو تعامل السفارة المصرية فى طرابلس مع أخويا ومع المصريين هناك لدرجة إنهم بعتوا له سيارة خاصة وملحق من السفارة يحاول يقنعه يرجع مصر بس هو رفض. ومش هو لوحده اللى رفض وإنما فيه مصريين كتير جدا رفضوا يرجعوا لأنهم شايفين انه من العيب يسيبوا اخواتهم فى ليبيا فى الظروف دي...لانهم بيقولوا أصلها مش معقولة يعني نجرى على البلاد دي لما تفتح لنا جيوبها, ونهرب منها لما يحصل فيها ثورات! بخلاف أن الشعب الليبي عارف يعني إيه مصري, وأخويا اللى بيحميه أهل ليبيا سواء جيرانه أو زملائه فى العمل.
كمان ماحدش ينسى أن مصر شغلت طيران وسفن دول العالم لاخراج المصريين من ليبيا وإرجاعهم لمصر!

زمان المصري كان رخيص سواء فى مصر أو خارجها...دلوقتى بيتصلوا بيا يطمنونى على أخويا فى ليبيا, ويعتذروا لى بشكل شخصى انى مش هاقدر أشارك فى الاستفتاء على الدستور!

----------


## R17E

صور من طابور لجنتي :xmas 34: 

علي فكره بوابه اللجنه مش في اخر الطابور اللي ظاهر :xmas 10: 

البوابه امام برج الارسال البعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد في الشارع الجانبي

----------


## طائر الشرق

عظمة على عظمة يا ام الدنيا

----------


## طائر الشرق

عجبك كدا يا زيزو






















اديك جبت لصباعك التهزيق ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن جمال مبارك نجل الرئيس المخلوع طلب من حبيب العادلى  وزير الداخلية فتح أقفاص الحيوانات المفترسة بحدائق الحيوان وإطلاقها فى  الشوارع فى المدن المصرية فى أعقاب جمعة الغضب ، هذا المطلب الإجرامى جاء  فى سياق زيادة حالة الفزع والرعب فى قلوب المصريين، خاصة بعد إنسحاب الشرطة  من الشوارع وإطلاق المساجين والبلطجية على الشعب المصرى، وقال أحد ضباط  الحراسة الشخصية للعادلى للعربى أنه كان حاضراً لللقاء ضمه هو وجمال مبارك ،  وان مبارك الصغير طلب منه التصرف بسرعة والهجوم على حدائق الحيوان وفتح  أقفاص الحيوانات المفترسة، بالتزامن مع حملة ترهيب إعلامية سيتم إخطار أنس  الفقى بها لتنفيذها على شاشات التلفزيون،من خلال الإلحاح على الناس  لتخويفهم من الحيوانات المفترسة التى تجرى فى الشوارع لإجبار المتظاهرين  على الإنسحاب من ميدان التحرير، الطريف ان العادلى إقتنع بخطة جمال مبارك  الجهنمية، وأشاد بذكاءه وقدراته على إبتكار وسائل تخويف مبتكرة. وعندما  حاول العادلى نقل تلك الأفكار لضباطه لتنفيذها لم يجد حماساً كافياً منهم،  بل وأنهم أبدوا مخاوف من تعرض الحيوانات المفترسة لعناصر الشرطة التى تقوم  بإطلاق النار فى الشوارع وتخويف الناس، كما ان ذلك سيعرض الحيوانات نفسها  للقتل لأن الناس ستضطر لضربها بالنار وقتلها، وأخبروا العادلى أنها خطة  غبية وستسبب فضيحة لهم ولن تحقق أى نتائج. وحينما علمت مؤسسات سيادية  بالخطة الإجرامية جرى تشديد الحراسة على حدائق الحيوان، وتم إعتقال العادلى  بعدها مباشرة ومنعه من التنفيذ، كما عجلت هذه الأفكار بنهاية نظام مبارك  وعائلته

----------


## طائر الشرق

قال المستشار محمد أحمد عطية، رئيس اللجنة القضائية العليا للإشراف علي  الاستفتاء، أن المؤشرات الأولية لفرز الأصوات، تشير إلى أن عدد المواطنين  الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم وصل إلى نحو 25 مليون مواطن. واكد  المستشار محمد عطية خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذي عقده بمجلس الدولة، إنه قام  بإجراء اتصالات هاتفية برؤساء اللجان بعد بدئهم عمليات الفرز، لفتح اللجان  مرة اخري، بعد أن و رود شكاوي من بعض المواطنين الموجودين باللجان عند  إغلاق لجان التصويت، قبل الإدلاء بأصواتهم في الاستفتاء، وذلك حتى يتمكن  جميع المواطنين الموجودين باللجان من الإدلاء بأصواتهم علي التعديلات  الدستورية ، يذكر ان عدد النخبين الذين لهم حق الادلاء باصواتهم حوالي 45  مليون مواطن

----------


## سوما

> ازيك يا سوما...
> مش فاكر تقريبا إن كنت قلت لك دا فى رسالة خاصة من أسبوع تقريبا...بس فيما يخص الخارجية المصرية أنا ليا تجربة شخصية سواء من السفارة المصرية فى المانيا وسؤالها عن أخويا وأحواله فى طرابلس أيام ما كانت خطوط الإتصال بيني وبينه مقطوعة واتصالها بيا كل ما يحصل تطور, أو تعامل السفارة المصرية فى طرابلس مع أخويا ومع المصريين هناك لدرجة إنهم بعتوا له سيارة خاصة وملحق من السفارة يحاول يقنعه يرجع مصر بس هو رفض. ومش هو لوحده اللى رفض وإنما فيه مصريين كتير جدا رفضوا يرجعوا لأنهم شايفين انه من العيب يسيبوا اخواتهم فى ليبيا فى الظروف دي...لانهم بيقولوا أصلها مش معقولة يعني نجرى على البلاد دي لما تفتح لنا جيوبها, ونهرب منها لما يحصل فيها ثورات! بخلاف أن الشعب الليبي عارف يعني إيه مصري, وأخويا اللى بيحميه أهل ليبيا سواء جيرانه أو زملائه فى العمل.
> كمان ماحدش ينسى أن مصر شغلت طيران وسفن دول العالم لاخراج المصريين من ليبيا وإرجاعهم لمصر!
> 
> زمان المصري كان رخيص سواء فى مصر أو خارجها...دلوقتى بيتصلوا بيا يطمنونى على أخويا فى ليبيا, ويعتذروا لى بشكل شخصى انى مش هاقدر أشارك فى الاستفتاء على الدستور!


انا بخير والحمدلله ,,
والله ما بقيت فاكرة مين اللى قالى انت ولا ابن عمى بس صح افتكرت انك تقريبا قلت ف الرسالة فيما معناه كده ,, معلش الأيام اللى فاتت كانت دماغى فيها زحمة غير عادية ,, ويمكن أتاثرت كتير ع تركيزى كتير ,,
وفعلاً أعرف ان السفارة المصرية ف ألمانيا بتؤدى واجبها تماماً مع المصريين وده بشهادة أقاربي المقيمين هناك ..
وتمام اللى حصل مع أخوك ف ليبيا ويارب تتطمن عليه دايما ونتطمن كلنا عن كل المصريين اللى لسه هناك ,,
ويارب المصري دايما أمن ومتطمن فى كل زمان ومكان ,,, وربنا يسلم ويحفظ الشعب الليبيي ...

----------


## اليمامة

> كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن جمال مبارك نجل الرئيس المخلوع طلب من حبيب العادلى  وزير الداخلية فتح أقفاص الحيوانات المفترسة بحدائق الحيوان وإطلاقها فى  الشوارع فى المدن المصرية فى أعقاب جمعة الغضب ، هذا المطلب الإجرامى جاء  فى سياق زيادة حالة الفزع والرعب فى قلوب المصريين، خاصة بعد إنسحاب الشرطة  من الشوارع وإطلاق المساجين والبلطجية على الشعب المصرى، وقال أحد ضباط  الحراسة الشخصية للعادلى للعربى أنه كان حاضراً لللقاء ضمه هو وجمال مبارك ،  وان مبارك الصغير طلب منه التصرف بسرعة والهجوم على حدائق الحيوان وفتح  أقفاص الحيوانات المفترسة، بالتزامن مع حملة ترهيب إعلامية سيتم إخطار أنس  الفقى بها لتنفيذها على شاشات التلفزيون،من خلال الإلحاح على الناس  لتخويفهم من الحيوانات المفترسة التى تجرى فى الشوارع لإجبار المتظاهرين  على الإنسحاب من ميدان التحرير، الطريف ان العادلى إقتنع بخطة جمال مبارك  الجهنمية، وأشاد بذكاءه وقدراته على إبتكار وسائل تخويف مبتكرة. وعندما  حاول العادلى نقل تلك الأفكار لضباطه لتنفيذها لم يجد حماساً كافياً منهم،  بل وأنهم أبدوا مخاوف من تعرض الحيوانات المفترسة لعناصر الشرطة التى تقوم  بإطلاق النار فى الشوارع وتخويف الناس، كما ان ذلك سيعرض الحيوانات نفسها  للقتل لأن الناس ستضطر لضربها بالنار وقتلها، وأخبروا العادلى أنها خطة  غبية وستسبب فضيحة لهم ولن تحقق أى نتائج. وحينما علمت مؤسسات سيادية  بالخطة الإجرامية جرى تشديد الحراسة على حدائق الحيوان، وتم إعتقال العادلى  بعدها مباشرة ومنعه من التنفيذ، كما عجلت هذه الأفكار بنهاية نظام مبارك  وعائلته


يا خبر ..معقول يا هيثم ؟!!

----------


## اليمامة

> مساء الحريه والديمقراطيه مساء كل حاجه حلوه مهما كانت النتيجه بجد مش هازعل
> لأن الشعب اللى إختار يا ندى
> متخيله مصر اختارت طعمها
> وأنا اخترت طعم اللأ 
> 
> عارفه يا ندى حصل النهارده موقف استفزنى جدااا
> وهوا الاخوان
> لقيتهم منتشرين بطريقه كبيره وعاملين مجموعات وتيجى الستات تقولك نعم إن شاء الله 
> نرد إن شاء الله لأن مش وقت نقاش واللى في دماغ كل واحد خلاص على كده
> ...


يا نهار أبيض يا إيمان ..كويس اوى انك مسكتى نفسك ..
أنا كان زمانى ناديت القضاة اللى قاعدين والمراقبين وخليته يسيب اللجنة خالص لأن دا شغل استهبال واستعباط..المفروض مايحطش ايده فى الورقة ولا يسأل أصلا ..
كويس ان ماماتك عملت كدا برغم انه قليل الذوق جدا ومايستهلش يكون موجود فى مكان زى دا ..لأنه حتى رده فيه تشكيك واتهام ..
عموما أنا كنت بقول انه لازم هاتكون فيه مخالفات..موش معقول فى غمضة عين هانتحول للنقيض ..
ولسه يا إيمان ..

تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

واكتر يا ندى والله

دول عالم لافيهم دم ولا قلب

----------


## R17E

أثار خبر تجاوز المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد بديع لطابور المواطنين المتواجدين بإحدى لجان الاستفتاء حالة من الجدل.

وكانت صحيفة مستقلة قد نشرت خبراً بأن بديع حاول تجاوز الطابور الطويل بلجنة مدرسة المنيل الإعدادية للإدلاء بصوته، وذلك بمساعدة شباب الإخوان وبقيادة الدكتور عصام العريان المتحدث باسم الجماعة، وقالت ان العريان طلب من سيارة الشرطة إفساح المكان لوقوف سيارة المرشد مباشرة أمام باب لجنة التصويت.

واشارت الصحيفة الى ان المواطنين المحتشدين للتصويت باللجنة ثاروا على المرشد والاخوان واجبروهم على الرجوع إلى الطابور.

لكن الصحفيين والمصورين الذين كانوا متواجدين باللجنة كذبوا تلك الرواية، وقالوا ان ما حدث كان شيئا مختلفا تماما.

وقال عمرو عبد الله (مصور وكالة رويترز للانباء) ان مرشد الاخوان وقف في الطابور فور دخوله اللجنة ولم يحاول تجاوزه.

وأشار الى ان حالة من الفوضى حدثت في اللجنة بسبب تسابق الصحفيين والاعلاميين على التقاط صور للمرشد واجراء احاديث معه.

وتابع: بمجرد ان علم الصحفيين ان المرشد وصل الى باب المدرسة التي توجد بها اللجنة اسرعوا الى الصعود الى مكان الادلاء بالرأي في الطابق الثاني وانتظروا دخول المرشد ليتم تصويره اثناء ادلائه بصوته حيث توقعوا انه سيتم ادخاله مباشرة الى اللجنة.

واوضح ان المستشارة رئيسة اللجنة غضبت من تصرف الاعلاميين وامرتهم بالخروج من اللجنة فقالوا لها ان مرشد جماعة الاخوان قادم للادلاء بصوته فأخبرتهم انه لن يتم استثناءه وانه سيقف في الطابور مثل اي مواطن، وهنا ثار عدد من المواطنين المتواجدين باللجنة وقالوا للصحفيين: لماذا تهتمون بالمرشد كل هذا الاهتمام فهو مواطن مثلنا ولا يزيد عنا في شيء.

وأكد عبد الله ان المرشد لم يحاول ان يتجاوز الطابور او يتخطى دوره طوال هذه الاحداث.

من جانبه علق محمد فوزي (مصور جريدة الوفد) على هذا الخبر قائلا: لا لا، المرشد لم يسعى لتجاوز الطابور، الحقيقة ان الصحفيين - وأنا واحد منهم - هم من أرادوا ان يحصلوا له على استثناء من رئيسة اللجنة ليتجاوز الدور ويدخل اللجنة بسرعة ويدلي بصوته بدلا من الانتظار في الطابور لوقت طويل.

واوضح: المرشد دخل المدرسة في الساعة الواحدة ظهرا وأراد الصحفيون ان يحصلوا على صور للمرشد وهو يدلي بصوته حتى يلحقوا بالطبعة الاولى لصحفهم بدلا من الانتظار ساعتين او ثلاثة.

وتابع: الصحفيون دخلوا اللجنة وقالوا للمستشارة "ده مرشد الاخوان عاوزينه يدخل بسرعة للادلاء بصوته" فردت: "مفيش استثناءات، هايقف في الطابور زي أي مواطن".

واختتم فوزي كلامه بالتأكيد على ان المرشد وقف في الطابور منذ البداية ولم يحاول تخطيه.

أما أحمد جمعة (مصور جريدة الدستور) فأكد أن المرشد كان ملتزما بالنظام منذ دخوله باب المدرسة وتوجه مباشرة للطابور للوقوف به.

وأضاف: انا اختلف مع فكر الاخوان كثيرا، لكن من الظلم اتهام الرجل بعدم النظام وهو ما لم يحدث منه، وهذه شهادة حق بما رأيته بعيني.

وأكد جمعة: الصحفيون هم من أحدثوا حالة من الفوضى بسبب تسابقهم لالتقاط صور للمرشد اثناء ادلائه بصوته.

ومن جهته روى عبد الناصر النوري (الصحفي بوكالة الانباء الصينية) ما شاهده قائلا: بصراحة لم يحدث ما اوردته بعض الصحف، فالرجل لم يخل بنظام اللجنة ولكن كان هناك بعض الناس تريد اصطناع مشكلة مع الاخوان.

وتابع: بغض النظر عن الاختلاف مع الجماعة الا ان المرشد وقيادات الجماعة ومن بينهم عصام العريان وسعد الكتاتني الذين كانوا مرافقين له التزموا بالنظام ووقفوا في طابور اللجنة.

وأوضح: رأيت بعيني بعض المواطنين الذين حاولوا استفزاز المرشد ووجهوا له اتهامات بأن جماعة الاخوان تحالفت مع بقايا النظام والحزب الوطني لتمرير التعديلات الدستورية وقالوا ان الاخوان خانوا دم الشهداء، لكن المرشد لم يرد على تلك الاتهامات والتزم الصمت.

وكانت جماعة الإخوان قد نفت ما نشر حول تجاوز المرشد لطابور الاستفتاء، وقالت ان هذا الخبر عارٍ تماماً من الصحة ويتنافى وآداب وقواعد الصحافة وأن محرر الخبر لم يكن موجوداً باللجنة التي أدلى فيها المرشد العام بصوته، مؤكدة أنه اختلق هذا الخبر.

وقال وليد شلبي، المنسق الإعلامي للمرشد العام للجماعة ان بديع التزم بالطابور ولم يتجاوزه موضحاً ''كان التذمر بسبب كثرة عدد الإعلاميين الذين كانوا يغطون تصويت المرشد العام''.

اقرأ أيضا:

الإخوان ينفون ما نُشر حول تجاوز ''بديع'' لطابورالاستفتاء

----------


## طائر الشرق

أعلنت اللجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة على الاستفتاء الشعبي على التعديلات الدستورية، نتائج التصويت، والتي جاءت بالموافقة على التعديلات، وذلك في مؤتمر عقد مساء الأحد بقاعة كامل مرسي بمبني مجلس الدولة.

وألقى المستشار محمد احمد عطية رئيس اللجنة القضائية العليا المشرفة علي استفتاء تعديل الدستور، بيانا بنتيجة الاستفتاء قال فيه: تهدي اللجنة تحية اعزاز وإكبار إلى شعب مصر، وتشكر شباب مصر الذين بعثوا في الأمة روح التغيير والحرية، مضيفا أن الاستفتاء تم 43059 لجنة فرعية ، بإجمال حق تصويت 45 مليون مواطن، وكان الحضورحوالي   18 مليون و 537 ألف، بنسبة حضور 41.19 %، وان عدد الأصوات الصحيحة بلغ حوالي 18 مليون 366 ألف، والأصوات الباطلة حوالي 171 ألف.

وأضاف رئيس اللجنة أن عدد الموافقون على التعديلات بلغ حوالي 14 مليون و 192 ألف ناخب، فيما بلغ عدد الرافضين، 4 مليون 174 ألف ناخب وأن نسبة الموافقون بلغت 77.2% والرافضون 21.8%.

----------


## the_chemist

شكراً لكل المصريين

ياريت الحماس يستمر 

علشان كل واحد يلاقي بلد له ولأولاده

ربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مارايكم في المحاكمات التي تطول الان عز والعادلي وجرانه والمغربي
والانباء المتوارده كل يوم عن تجميد ارصده نظيف . عاطف عبيد ..وبطرس غالي 
ناهيكم طبعا عن المطالبات اليوميه بحساب الثلاثي الشهير صفوت وزكريا والشريف 

ماريكم في هذه المحاكمات

----------


## R17E

صالون ابراهيم عيسي شغال

هي الديموقراطيه تكون إرادة بعض الناس ؟؟؟
يبدوا انهم إكتشفوا انهم في واد و الشارع في وادي تاني

----------


## R17E

قال الدكتور على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية، إن قرار حظر النقاب داخل الامتحانات قرار شرعى، ومخالفته خروجا على ولى الأمر، مشيرا إلى أن ارتداء النقاب بصفة عامة "عادة" ويجوز إصدار قرار بخلعه، وقتما يتطلب ذلك.

جاء ذلك فى خطاب أرسله جمعة إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا التى أصدرت فى شهر يناير الماضى قراراً تمهيداً للحكم فى الطعون المقامة ضد أحكام محكمة القضاء الإدارى برفض طلبات وقف تنفيذ قرار عدد من الجامعات المصرية بإلزام الطالبات المنتقبات بكشف وجوههن أثناء تأدية الامتحان، باستطلاع رأى دار الإفتاء لإبداء الرأى الشرعى حول مدى شرعية حظر النقاب داخل قاعات الامتحانات وأثناء فترة أدائه.

كانت المحكمة قد أكدت أن ارتداء النقاب بالنسبة للمرأة المسلمة هو أحد مظاهر الحرية الشخصية المنصوص عليها بالدستور، إلا أنها رأت أن من عناصر تكوين عقيدتها لإمكان الفصل فى الطعون المشار إليها الوقوف على الحكم الشرعى من جهة الاختصاص داخل الدولة وهى دار الإفتاء المصرية.

----------


## hanoaa

> خير مهما كانت النتيجه
> هل تظنين ان الناس الذين تواجدتي بينهم اليوم في الطابور للاستفتاء سيسمحون لاي ما بالضحك عليهم؟
> لا اظن ذلك 
> الوعي بين الناس مبهر
> المهم الان الحديث عن نتيجة الاستفتاء اي ما تكون و كيفية تكريسها علي الوجه الامثل لنشر الديموقراطيه و العدل


ردى على سؤالك ممكن يموتنى أو يجيبلى صدمة عصبية و أشرف فى العباسية 
يبقى إللى ماعملوش مبارك عمله فيا الإستفتاء
اللى انا شوفته الوعى الموجود بين المثقفين للأسف
و خلى بالك أنا قلت المثقفين
المتعلمين بقى حضرتك ينرفزوك و يعصبوك
ليه
السؤال المعتاد أنت قولت إيه
يقولك نعم
طب ليه إيه حيثيات النعم بتاعتك 
يكون رده 
أصل الشيخ فلان قال لازم نقول نعم يبقى نقول نعم ماهو ده يعتبر من أولى الأمر
بيتهيألى الوعى واضح
مش كده و لا إيه
على فكرة النقاش ده كان النهارده يعنى بعد الإستفتاء
لنه لو كان حصل إمبارح كنت هاأتهم بتهمة البلطجة و هايعدمونى فى ميدان عام
مش لأنى هابقى عايزة أفرض رأيى لأ و لكن لأن عدم الفهم و خصوصا من المتعلم بيجننى 
ده خسارة فيه العلم ماتقوليش بقى ماهو نتيجة النظام السابق ه أنا معاك بس أنت عملت إيه علشان تحسن وضعك بعد النظام السابق
أهو مشى و أنت واقف فى مكانك 
بقت عندك الفرصه تسمع و تسأل و تفهم  و أنت مستنى ولى الأمر يقولك تقول إيه
هامووووووووووووووووووووووت
أنا مش معترضه على كلام الشيخ فلان على عينى وراسى والله كل المشايخ و العلماءبس أنا فين رايى أنا فين طيب ماافهم الشيخ فلان بنى رأيه على إيه يمكن مايعجبنيش
أقولك على حاجة تانى
الشيخ بتاعى إللى بيحفظنى القرآن فى مدرسة القرآن سألوه زميلاتى قالهم نعم طبعاً و لما قولت له ليه طبعاً و عرف إنى من بتوع لأ دخلنا فى نقاش ساعة و ربع و فى أخره وصل لنتيجة إنى بروح مدرسة القرآن للتباهى و إنى لازم أجهز رد يوم القيامة لما أتسأل أنا قولت لأ ليه أرد بيه على فكرة الشيخ بتاعى عمره تقريباً 27 سنة و خريج كلية التربية قسم رياضيات 
مش بقولكوا هاموووووووووووووووووووووووت
خدوا النقاش التانى بالمرة بدال ماأعمل مشاركة جديدة
بنت عمى و زوجها محاميين دارسين قانون دستورى 
هى كانت من بتوع لأ و بعد نقاشها معاه بقيت من بتوع نعم ليه يا حاجة 
قالتلى أصلهم لما هايعملوا الدستور الجديد مش هاينزلوه نستفتى عليه
كنت هاطب ساكتة
يابنتى إنتوا الإأتنين دارسين قانون دستورى ماترجعوا للى إنتوا دارسينه
قالتلى أنا نسيته طب ياست دورى فى الكتب قالتلى أنا لسه هادور على الكتب 
قولتلها لأ إزاى كتر خيرك على كده كنتى قولى لى و أنا أجيبلك إللى إنتى عيزاه
قالتلى ماخلاص محمد بيقول نعم هاقول زيه خلى الدنيا تشتغل و المحاكم تشتغل بدل ماشغله واقف
الحمد لله إنه أنا ماجاتليش سكتة قلبية وإنى صامده لحد دلوقت

----------


## hanoaa

> مساء الحريه والديمقراطيه مساء كل حاجه حلوه مهما كانت النتيجه بجد مش هازعل
> لأن الشعب اللى إختار يا ندى
> متخيله مصر اختارت طعمها
> وأنا اخترت طعم اللأ 
> 
> عارفه يا ندى حصل النهارده موقف استفزنى جدااا
> وهوا الاخوان
> لقيتهم منتشرين بطريقه كبيره وعاملين مجموعات وتيجى الستات تقولك نعم إن شاء الله 
> نرد إن شاء الله لأن مش وقت نقاش واللى في دماغ كل واحد خلاص على كده
> ...




ده انا كان زمانى دفنته فى مكانه فى اللجنة
وكان هايعملوه نصب تذكارى
و يكتبوا عليه حكايته و إن نهايته كانت على إيدى علشان كل إنتخابات إللى هايجوا اللجنة دى ياخدوا منه عبرة و عظة
أنا أصلى ليا سوابق كتير مع الإنتخابات شبه كده بس الحمد لله لسه ماقتلتش حد بس كنت هابقى سعيدة و أنا بقتل الأخ ده
حظه بقى إنى ماتشرفتش بيه
يا صبرك عليه يا إيمان

----------


## طائر الشرق

> ده انا كان زمانى دفنته فى مكانه فى اللجنة
> وكان هايعملوه نصب تذكارى
> و يكتبوا عليه حكايته و إن نهايته كانت على إيدى علشان كل إنتخابات إللى هايجوا اللجنة دى ياخدوا منه عبرة و عظة
> أنا أصلى ليا سوابق كتير مع الإنتخابات شبه كده بس الحمد لله لسه ماقتلتش حد بس كنت هابقى سعيدة و أنا بقتل الأخ ده
> حظه بقى إنى ماتشرفتش بيه
> يا صبرك عليه يا إيمان


 *كنت هتعمليه صباع محشى ولا ايه*

----------


## hanoaa

> *كنت هتعمليه صباع محشى ولا ايه*



 محشى إيه بس يا هيثم
طب ارد عليك اقولك إيه
شوف أنت بنى أدم بيتصرف كده فى التوقيت ده ممكن يتعمل فيه إيه

----------


## طائر الشرق

*اسهل حاجة تعمليها تروحى تشتكى للقاضى اللى فى اللجنة

ايه فى كدا صعب؟
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا نهار أبيض يا إيمان ..كويس اوى انك مسكتى نفسك ..
> أنا كان زمانى ناديت القضاة اللى قاعدين والمراقبين وخليته يسيب اللجنة خالص لأن دا شغل استهبال واستعباط..المفروض مايحطش ايده فى الورقة ولا يسأل أصلا ..
> كويس ان ماماتك عملت كدا برغم انه قليل الذوق جدا ومايستهلش يكون موجود فى مكان زى دا ..لأنه حتى رده فيه تشكيك واتهام ..
> عموما أنا كنت بقول انه لازم هاتكون فيه مخالفات..موش معقول فى غمضة عين هانتحول للنقيض ..
> ولسه يا إيمان ..
> 
> تحياتى


والله يا ندى كل أما أفتكر اتغااااااااظ
وفعلا زى ما بتقولى أكيد فيه أخطاء المهم إنها تتعالج في الفتره الجايه وخصوصا إننا داخلين على انتخابات ماينفعش التعامل معاها زى الاستفتاء دا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ردى على سؤالك ممكن يموتنى أو يجيبلى صدمة عصبية و أشرف فى العباسية 
> يبقى إللى ماعملوش مبارك عمله فيا الإستفتاء
> اللى انا شوفته الوعى الموجود بين المثقفين للأسف
> و خلى بالك أنا قلت المثقفين
> المتعلمين بقى حضرتك ينرفزوك و يعصبوك
> ليه
> السؤال المعتاد أنت قولت إيه
> يقولك نعم
> طب ليه إيه حيثيات النعم بتاعتك 
> ...



فعلا يا هنوءه 
لقيت ناس كتير بتقول اصل الشيخ فلان وقناة كذا بيقولوا نعم

طب هوا المفروض أنهى أدرى بالموضوع السياسيين ولا الشيوخ؟؟؟
طب ترجعى تسألى أنت هاترشح مين للرئاسه يقولك عمرو موسي طبعا
طب ما عمرو موسي بيقول لأ يقول لا بس الشيخ قال
وهل يا هناء إحنا ملتزمين بكلام الشيوخ في كل حاجه وبنفذه !!!

المشكله دلوقتى يا هناء مش في الاستفتاء اللى حصل 
لكن المشكله في اللى جاى وفي انتخابات الرئاسه بالذات
خايفه نرشح رئيس بعواطفنا بس بغض النظر هل هوا الشخص المناسب واللى محتاجينه فعلا ولا لأ
من غير حتى ما نسمع الأخرين

يعنى مثلا يا هنوءه سمعت حد بيقول انا هاقول نعم بالعند في البرادعى
طب لييييييييه؟؟ طب انت سمعته ؟
تلاقي النتيجه لا وهوا كدا وخلاص

هى دى مشكلتنا الجايه واللى مهمتنا فيها اننا نوعي الناس ونخليهم على الأقل يسمعوا قبل ما يحكموا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ده انا كان زمانى دفنته فى مكانه فى اللجنة
> وكان هايعملوه نصب تذكارى
> و يكتبوا عليه حكايته و إن نهايته كانت على إيدى علشان كل إنتخابات إللى هايجوا اللجنة دى ياخدوا منه عبرة و عظة
> أنا أصلى ليا سوابق كتير مع الإنتخابات شبه كده بس الحمد لله لسه ماقتلتش حد بس كنت هابقى سعيدة و أنا بقتل الأخ ده
> حظه بقى إنى ماتشرفتش بيه
> يا صبرك عليه يا إيمان



المفاجآه يا هناء انى لو كنت مكان ماما احتمال كبير ماكنتش اتكلمت وكتمت حسرتى في قلبي
لانى عاده في المواقف اللى زى دى بفقد الكلام  :xmas 41:

----------


## hanoaa

ه


> فعلا يا هنوءه 
> لقيت ناس كتير بتقول اصل الشيخ فلان وقناة كذا بيقولوا نعم
> 
> طب هوا المفروض أنهى أدرى بالموضوع السياسيين ولا الشيوخ؟؟؟
> طب ترجعى تسألى أنت هاترشح مين للرئاسه يقولك عمرو موسي طبعا
> طب ما عمرو موسي بيقول لأ يقول لا بس الشيخ قال
> وهل يا هناء إحنا ملتزمين بكلام الشيوخ في كل حاجه وبنفذه !!!
> 
> المشكله دلوقتى يا هناء مش في الاستفتاء اللى حصل 
> ...



و الله يا إيمان أنا كنت فاكرة إن إللى بيفهموا فى السياسة السياسيين و طبقة المثقفين بس الكلام ده كان لحد الأسبوع إللى فات إكتشفت إيه بقى إن إللى بيفهم فى السياسة الشيوخ و بيفهموا بمنتهى الإبداع يعنى إللى عايز يترشح فى الإنتخابات بعد كده مش يروح للشيخ يدعى له و هو بيصلى لأ ده يروح يستأذنه يعمله دعاية ع المنبر و يحث الناس إنهم ينتخبوه
ربنا يسترها عليكى يا مصر

----------


## the_chemist

> فعلا يا هنوءه 
> لقيت ناس كتير بتقول اصل الشيخ فلان وقناة كذا بيقولوا نعم
> 
> طب هوا المفروض أنهى أدرى بالموضوع السياسيين ولا الشيوخ؟؟؟
> طب ترجعى تسألى أنت هاترشح مين للرئاسه يقولك عمرو موسي طبعا
> طب ما عمرو موسي بيقول لأ يقول لا بس الشيخ قال
> وهل يا هناء إحنا ملتزمين بكلام الشيوخ في كل حاجه وبنفذه !!!
> 
> المشكله دلوقتى يا هناء مش في الاستفتاء اللى حصل 
> ...


أيوه يا إيمان

بنسمع كلام الشيوخ كله وبنهز رؤوسنا ونقول: كلام عظيم ورائع عنده حق الشيخ والله

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعد ما يخلص كلام ولا كأننا سمعناه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طائر الشرق

> المفاجآه يا هناء انى لو كنت مكان ماما احتمال كبير ماكنتش اتكلمت وكتمت حسرتى في قلبي
> لانى عاده في المواقف اللى زى دى بفقد الكلام


 انتى تسكتى ساكتة خالص

ما اسمعش صوتك






























غير لما تجيبى جنيه ::

----------


## سوما

*من حقى أن أحلم بالرئيس الذى يناسب طموحاتى كمواطن..

كل الاحترام لأنصار الضمير، وكل الاحترام لأنصار الكاريزما،

أنا أريد «ضمير عنده كاريزما».

من حقى أن أحلم برئيس أفرض أنا عليه البرنامج الانتخابى ولا أنتظر حتى يتفضل هو بعرضه

أنا صاحب العمل الذى ينشر إعلانا يقول فيه «مطلوب رئيس جمهورية»

لابد أن يفهم جيدا أنه منذ هذه اللحظة «هو اللى بيشتغل عندى»

مطلوب رئيس جمهورية خريج جامعة مصرية ومواصلات عامة ومستشفيات حكومية

على ذراعيه آثار لسعات قنديل البحر وتطعيم الدرن و«قرصة» الأم المصرية فى لحظات عنفها الجميل..

نريده شخصاً طبيعياً استعار كتاباً ومارجعوش، ولم يتزوج من الفتاة التى أحبها لكنه أحب من تزوجها،

جرّب الفقر دون أن يتلف هذا كرامته، لابد أن يكون خاض تجربة القسط لمرة واحدة على الأقل فى حياته

وأصيب بتسمم من أكلة كبدة وسجق على العربية،

تعرض للنشل أو للنصب وتورط فى مشاجرة مع أبناء شارعه ضد آخرين،

لجأ فى لحظات إحباطه لمقام ستنا السيدة نفيسة،

يحفظ جملاً من حوارات الأفلام الكلاسيكية التى تربينا عليها،

كتب أشعاراً ساذجة فى مراهقته

وكان أهله يعتمدون عليه فى شراء الخبز واللبن.

مطلوب رئيس متعصب كروياً،

يعرف أسعار علبة الدخان وتذكرة المترو وكيلو الطماطم وسعر الدقيقة من فودافون لفودافون،
لديه هواية ما (إن شالله صيد السمك)

أصوله من الأقاليم لديه (بلد) يسافر إليها فى الأعياد والجنازات ولهجته بها مسحة خفيفة من لهجة البلد الأم،

معانا على الموجة يعرف جيداً الأسماء التى يشعر معها الشعب -على اختلاف أمزجته- بالونس بداية من «بهاء طاهر» نهاية بـ«بهاء سلطان»

ويتواصل مع الجميع، كل بطريقته، بداية من «الفيس بوك» نهاية بـ«الفيس تو فيس»..

لا يتحدث إلينا بالعامية ولا بالفصحى ولكن بالعامية الفصيحة،

يستشهد فى كلامه بآيات وأشعار.. نسمع فنتعلم، كلماته تغنى عن أى أبواق تتحدث باسمه،

نريد رئيسا كلما تكلم ترك فى وجداننا جملا مأثورة بها خلطة الذكاء والحماس كلماته حلول لا وعود، تطل من خلفه دائما وجوه نثق فيها تفهم وتدعم وتنصح،

يمتلك أفكاراً ذكية وبها ألمعية مثل أن يجعل وزارة الزراعة هيئة فى قوة وميزانية وزارة الدفاع..

أن يتبنى فلسفة الدفاع عن البلد ب وزارة الزراعة أصلا

به نزق الثوار.. يمتلك جرأة إعادة النظر فى كامب ديفيد واتفاقيات الغاز،

وجرأة إصدار قرار بتحويل ملاعب الجولف التى تستهلك مياهاً كثيرة إلى مزارع قمح،

والتلويح باستخدام القوة فى أزمة مياه النيل،

وسحب السفراء إذا ما مسّ أحد كرامة المصريين المقيمين بالخارج

أريد رئيساً «عن حب» قبل أن يكون عن «انتخابات»،

لا يصبغ شعره ويكره رابطات العنق ولديه جرأة أن يصلى العيد مثل كل المصريين بجلباب أبيض،

أريده عادلاً مستنيراً يؤمن بديكتاتورية الإرادة الشعبية ويفخر بخضوعه لها،

إذا خاصم كان شريفاً فى خصومته،

وإذا انحاز فللمظلومين والفقراء،

أريد رئيسا إذا امتدحته ارتبك، وإذا انتقدته انتبه،

لا يتحاشى الشوارع التى أسير أنا فيها، ولا أتحاشى الدموع إذا هو انتهت ولايته أو مات


مقـال : الحبيب المنتظر
عمر طاهر ,,,
*
مقال رائع بجد عجبنى جداااااااااااا, وعبر عن حلم من أحلامي انا شخصياً ,,
وان شاء الله هيتحقق قريب ويكون رئيس مننا وعايش وسطنا ,,, هيبقى فاهم كويس متطالبتنا واسلوب تفكيرنا وحياتنا ......
أتمني أشوفك يا مصر زى ما أنا عايزة ,, :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ه
> و الله يا إيمان أنا كنت فاكرة إن إللى بيفهموا فى السياسة السياسيين و طبقة المثقفين بس الكلام ده كان لحد الأسبوع إللى فات إكتشفت إيه بقى إن إللى بيفهم فى السياسة الشيوخ و بيفهموا بمنتهى الإبداع يعنى إللى عايز يترشح فى الإنتخابات بعد كده مش يروح للشيخ يدعى له و هو بيصلى لأ ده يروح يستأذنه يعمله دعاية ع المنبر و يحث الناس إنهم ينتخبوه
> ربنا يسترها عليكى يا مصر


ياااارب ويعدى الفتره دى على خير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أيوه يا إيمان
> 
> بنسمع كلام الشيوخ كله وبنهز رؤوسنا ونقول: كلام عظيم ورائع عنده حق الشيخ والله
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وبعد ما يخلص كلام ولا كأننا سمعناه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



 ::   :: 

لا يا أستاذ فريد ساعات بناخد الفتوى برضه نفتى بيها احنا كمان من غير ما ننفذها إحنا  :xmas 41:

----------


## R17E

ما زالت أصداء تلقى غرفة عمليات جنوب سيناء بلاغاً من الغواصين بمنطقة رأس محمد وجزيرة تيران بوجود أصوات مرتفعة لذبذبات شديدة فى أعماق البحر، وتكرارها على بعد مسافات كبيرة من شواطئ شرم الشيخ، تلقى بظلالها على الجميع، التقت "اليوم السابع" مع عدد من الخبراء ومسئولى المحميات الطبيعية بمنطقه جنوب سيناء للتحقق من صحة ذلك.

فى البداية أكد حسن الطيب، رئيس جمعية الإنقاذ البحرى، وحماية شئون البيئة، أن منطقة البحر الأحمر مصنفة بمنطقه زلازل، مشيرا لحدوث اهتزازات يومية بالبحر الأحمر تقدر بـ2درجة وفقا لمقياس رختر، مشيرا لتحذير الجمعية منذ عدة أشهر لاحتمالية حدوث أزمة طبيعية بعد ظاهرة هجرة عدد كبير من الأسماك من البحر الأحمر للبحر الأبيض، خاصة لتنبؤ الكائنات البحرية بالكوارث الطبيعية قبل الآلات والبشر. 

وكشف لطيب فى حديثه "لليوم السابع" عن احتمالية رجوع تلك الذبذبات القوية للمخطط الإسرائيلى، الذى يهدف لضم جزء من البحر الأحمر للبحر الميت، خاصة بعد انخفاض منسوب البحر الميت بمقدار 30 متراً من مستوى المياه به، بسبب عمليات التبخير وانخفاض معدل المياه الجوفية التى كانت تمد البحر الميت بالمياه. 

وتابع الطيب أن معدات مسح البترول لا تحدث هذا النوع من الذبذبات، مشيرا إلى أن سفن الكشف عن البترول تستخدم شاشات تصدر موجات وذبذبات "خفيفة" على حد تعبيره، ولا تحدث أصوات مثل أصوات الزلازل، مضيفا بقوله "أماكن البترول معروفة للجميع ومحددة، لكن الذبذبات تأتى من أماكن مختلفة. 

من جانب آخر قال محمد سالم، مدير المحميات بجنوب سيناء، إن تلك الذبذبات تحدث كل 15 ثانية بشكل منتظم، مؤكدا أن مثل تلك الذبذبات لاتصدر إلا من خلال جهاز يبعث بإشارات لطبقات الأرض لقياس حجم خزانات البترول، مشيرا لطبيعة المياه التى تعمل على نقل الصوت ضعف حجم الذبذبات فوق سطح الأرض، وذلك لأن المياه تنقل الصوت لمسافات أطول. 

وفيما يخص المخطط الإسرائيلى بنقل مياه من البحر الأحمر للبحر الميت، أكد سالم أن تلك الذبذبات ليس لها علاقة بالمخطط الإسرائيلى، مؤكدا بقوله "حتى لو كانت الدول المطلة على البحر الميت "إسرائيل وسوريا والأردن" تحتاج لمياه من البحر الأحمر، فهذا المخطط لايزال بمرحلة دراسة الجدوى". 

وأضاف سالم "لليوم السابع" أن أصوات الذبذبات ممتدة على سواحل محافظة البحر الأحمر، مشيرا إلى أن الجهات المعنية مازالت تبحث فى سبب ووجهة تلك الذبذبات، مرجحا أن يكون مصدر الصوت من جنوب خليج السويس.

----------


## طائر الشرق

> ما زالت أصداء تلقى غرفة عمليات جنوب سيناء بلاغاً من الغواصين بمنطقة رأس محمد وجزيرة تيران بوجود أصوات مرتفعة لذبذبات شديدة فى أعماق البحر، وتكرارها على بعد مسافات كبيرة من شواطئ شرم الشيخ، تلقى بظلالها على الجميع، التقت "اليوم السابع" مع عدد من الخبراء ومسئولى المحميات الطبيعية بمنطقه جنوب سيناء للتحقق من صحة ذلك.
> 
> فى البداية أكد حسن الطيب، رئيس جمعية الإنقاذ البحرى، وحماية شئون البيئة، أن منطقة البحر الأحمر مصنفة بمنطقه زلازل، مشيرا لحدوث اهتزازات يومية بالبحر الأحمر تقدر بـ2درجة وفقا لمقياس رختر، مشيرا لتحذير الجمعية منذ عدة أشهر لاحتمالية حدوث أزمة طبيعية بعد ظاهرة هجرة عدد كبير من الأسماك من البحر الأحمر للبحر الأبيض، خاصة لتنبؤ الكائنات البحرية بالكوارث الطبيعية قبل الآلات والبشر. 
> 
> وكشف لطيب فى حديثه "لليوم السابع" عن احتمالية رجوع تلك الذبذبات القوية للمخطط الإسرائيلى، الذى يهدف لضم جزء من البحر الأحمر للبحر الميت، خاصة بعد انخفاض منسوب البحر الميت بمقدار 30 متراً من مستوى المياه به، بسبب عمليات التبخير وانخفاض معدل المياه الجوفية التى كانت تمد البحر الميت بالمياه. 
> 
> وتابع الطيب أن معدات مسح البترول لا تحدث هذا النوع من الذبذبات، مشيرا إلى أن سفن الكشف عن البترول تستخدم شاشات تصدر موجات وذبذبات "خفيفة" على حد تعبيره، ولا تحدث أصوات مثل أصوات الزلازل، مضيفا بقوله "أماكن البترول معروفة للجميع ومحددة، لكن الذبذبات تأتى من أماكن مختلفة. 
> 
> من جانب آخر قال محمد سالم، مدير المحميات بجنوب سيناء، إن تلك الذبذبات تحدث كل 15 ثانية بشكل منتظم، مؤكدا أن مثل تلك الذبذبات لاتصدر إلا من خلال جهاز يبعث بإشارات لطبقات الأرض لقياس حجم خزانات البترول، مشيرا لطبيعة المياه التى تعمل على نقل الصوت ضعف حجم الذبذبات فوق سطح الأرض، وذلك لأن المياه تنقل الصوت لمسافات أطول. 
> ...


 لسه هتبحثوا 

يانهار اسود عليكم هو الداء بتاع اللجان والبحث دا مش هينتهى ابدا؟

دى كارثة طبيبعية ممكن تحصل واحنا لسه بنقول هنبحث وياعالم هتبحثوا ولا لاء وياعالم اللجنة بتاعتكم هتنفع ولا كالعادة هتسقط اى الامتحان

حاجة زى دى المفروض بيراسلوا بيها المركز الدولى للزلازل وهو بيجي يعمل دراسته  ويديك تقرير مفصل للى عندك  بس برضه هيقلك احنا ما بنسمحش بتدخل اجنبى لغاية ما المصيبة تحصل ونكتشف انهم كانوا متنيلين عارفين وساكتني

----------


## حمادو

ايه يا اخوانا مافيش جديد تحت سماء مصر؟

----------


## R17E

> ايه يا اخوانا مافيش جديد تحت سماء مصر؟


عايز ايه و انا اجيبهولك  :xmas 34: 

انت تأمر :xmas 9:

----------


## ابن البلد

حاجه جديدة أهوو يا حمادو

عصام شرف يعين الدكتور زاهي حواس وزيرا للآثار  :4:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة يقوم بالاعلان الدستورى للفتره الانتقاليه


 :xmas 9:  :xmas 9:  :xmas 9:  :xmas 9:  :xmas 9: 
 :xmas 9:  :xmas 9:  :xmas 9: 
 :xmas 9:

----------


## R17E

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إعـــــلان دستورى

المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة



بعد الاطلاع على الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 13 من فبراير .. وعلى نتائج الاستفتاء على تعديل دستور جمهورية مصر العربية الذي جرى يوم 19 من مارس سنة 2011 وأعلنت نتيجة الموافقة علية فى 20 من مارس سنة 2011 .. وعلى البيان الصادر من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى 23 من مارس سنة 2011...



قــــــــرر



( مــــــادة 1 )

جمهورية مصر العربية دولة نظامها ديمقراطي يقوم على أساس المواطنة ، والشعب المصري جزء من الأمة العربية يعمل على تحقيق وحدتها الشاملة .



( مـــــــادة 2 )

الإسلام دين الدولة ، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع .



( مــــــادة 3 )

السيادة للشعب وحده، وهو مصدر السلطات , ويمارس الشعب هذه السيادة ويحميها , ويصون الوحدة الوطنية .



( مــــــادة 4 )

للمواطنين حق تكوين الجمعيات وإنشاء النقابات والاتحادات والأحزاب وذلك على الوجه المبين في القانون ، ويحظر إنشاء جمعيات يكون نشاطها معاديا لنظام المجتمع أو سريا أو ذا طابع عسكرى ، ولا يجوز مباشرة أى نشاط سياسى أو قيام أحزاب سياسية على أساس دينى أو بناء على التفرقة بسبب الجنس أو الأصل .



( مـــــــادة 5 )

يقوم الاقتصاد فى جمهورية مصر العربية على تنمية النشاط الاقتصادى والعدالة الاجتماعية وكفالة الأشكال المختلفة للملكية والحفاظ على حقوق العمال .



 ( مـــــــادة 6 )

للملكية العامة حرمة , وحمايتها ودعمها واجب على كل مواطن وفقا للقانون ، والملكية الخاصة مصونة , ولا يجوز فرض الحراسة عليها إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون وبحكم قضائى , ولا تنزع الملكية إلا للمنفعة العامة ومقابل تعويض وفقا للقانون. وحق الإرث فيها مكفول .



( مــــــادة 7 )

المواطنون لدى القانون سواء ، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة ، لا تمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة .



 ( مـــــــادة 8 )

الحرية الشخصية حق طبيعى وهى مصونة لا تمس , وفيما عدا حالة التلبس لا يجوز القبض على أحد أو تفتيشه أو حبسه أو تقييد حريته بأى قيد أو منعه من التنقل إلا بأمر تستلزمه ضرورة التحقيق وصيانة أمن المجتمع , ويصدر هذا الأمر من القاضى المختص أو النيابة العامة , وذلك وفقا لأحكام القانون ، ويحدد القانون مدة الحبس الاحتياطى .



( مــــــادة 9 )

كل مواطن يقبض عليه أو يحبس أو تقيد حريته بأى قيد تجب معاملته بما يحفظ عليه كرامة الإنسان , ولا يجوز إيذاؤه بدنيا أو معنويا , كما لا يجوز حجزه أو حبسه فى غير الأماكن الخاضعة للقوانين الصادرة بتنظيم السجون ، وكل قول يثبت أنه صدر من مواطن تحت وطأة شئ مما تقدم أو التهديد بشئ منه يهدر ولا يعول عليه.



 ( مـــــــادة 10 )

للمساكن حرمة فلا يجوز دخولها ولا تفتيشها إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب وفقا لأحكام القانون .



( مــــــادة 11 )

لحياة المواطنين الخاصة حرمة يحميها القانون ، وللمراسلات البريدية والبرقية والمحادثات التليفونية وغيرها من وسائل الاتصال حرمة, وسريتها مكفولة , ولا تجوز مصادرتها أو الاطلاع عليها أو رقابتها إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب ولمدة محددة ووفقا لأحكام القانون.



( مــــــادة 12 )

تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية ، وحرية الرأي مكفولة , ولكل إنسان التعبير عن رأيه ونشره بالقول أو الكتابة أو التصوير أو غير ذلك من وسائل التعبير فى حدود القانون , والنقد الذاتى والنقد البناء ضمان لسلامة البناء الوطنى .



 ( مـــــادة 13 )

حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر ووسائل الإعلام مكفولة, والرقابة على الصحف محظورة, وإنذارها أو وقفها أو إلغاؤها بالطريق الإدارى محظور , ويجوز استثناء فى حالة إعلان الطوارئ أو زمن الحرب أن يفرض علي الصحف والمطبوعات ووسائل الإعلام رقابة محددة فى الأمور التى تتصل بالسلامة العامة أو أغراض الأمن القومى , وذلك كله وفقا للقانون.



 ( مـــــــادة 14 )

لا يجوز أن تحظر على أى مواطن الإقامة في جهة معينة ولا أن يلزم بالإقامة فى مكان معين إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون .



 ( مـــــــادة 15 )

لا يجوز إبعاد أى مواطن عن البلاد أو منعه من العودة إليها ، وتسليم اللاجئين السياسيين محظور.



 ( مـــــــادة 16 )

للمواطنين حق الاجتماع الخاص فى هدوء غير حاملين سلاحا ودون حاجة إلى إخطار سابق ، ولا يجوز لرجال الأمن حضور اجتماعاتهم الخاصة , والاجتماعات العامة والمواكب والتجمعات مباحة فى حدود القانون .



 ( مـــــادة 17)

كل اعتداء على الحرية الشخصية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة التي يكفلها الدستور والقانون جريمة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية ولا المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم , وتكفل الدولة تعويضا عادلا لمن وقع عليه الاعتداء .



( مــــــادة 18 )

إنشاء الضرائب العامة وتعديلها أو إلغاؤها لا يكون إلا بقانون . ولا يعفى أحد من أدائها إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون . ولا يجوز تكليف أحد أداء غير ذلك من الضرائب أو الرسوم إلا فى حدود القانون.



( مـــــادة 19 )

العقوبة شخصيــــــة .

لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون , ولا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائى , ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون .



( مــــــادة 20 )

المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته فى محاكمة قانونيه تكفل له فيها ضمانات الدفاع عن نفسه , وكل متهم فى جناية يجب أن يكون له محام يدافع عنه .



( مــــــادة 21 )

التقاضى حق مصون ومكفول للناس كافة , ولكل مواطن حق الالتجاء إلى قاضيه الطبيعى , وتكفل الدولة تقريب جهات القضاء من المتقاضين وسرعة الفصل فى القضايا ، ويحظر النص فى القوانين على تحصين أى عمل أو قرار إدارى من رقابة القضاء .



( مـــــادة 22 )

حق الدفاع أصالة أو بالوكالة مكفول ، ويكفل القانون لغير القادرين مالياً وسائل الالتجاء إلى القضاء والدفاع عن حقوقهم .



( مـــــادة 23 )

يبلغ كل من يقبض عليه أو يعتقل بأسباب القبض عليه أو اعتقاله فورا , ويكون لـه حق الاتصال بمن يرى إبلاغه بما وقع أو الاستعانة به على الوجه الذي ينظمه القانون , ويجب إعلانه علي وجه السرعة بالتهم الموجهة إليه , ولـه ولغيره التظلم أمام القضاء من الإجراء الذى قيد حريته الشخصية , وينظم القانون حق التظلم بما يكفل الفصل فيه خلال مدة محددة , وإلا وجب الإفراج حتما.



( مــــــادة 24 )

تصدر الأحكام وتنفذ باسم الشعب , ويكون الامتناع عن تنفيذها أو تعطيل تنفيذها من جانب الموظفين العموميين المختصين جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون. وللمحكوم لـه فى هذه الحالة حق رفع الدعوى الجنائية مباشرة إلى المحكمة المختصة .



 (مـــــادة 25 )

رئيس الدولة هو رئيس الجمهورية ، ويسهر على تأكيد سيادة الشعب وعلى احترام الدستور وسيادة القانون وحماية الوحدة الوطنية والعدالة الاجتماعية وذلك على الوجه المبين بهذا الإعلان والقانون ، ويباشر فور توليه مهام منصبه الاختصاصات المنصوص عليها بالمادة ( 56) من هذا الإعلان عدا المبين فى البندين 1 و 2 منها .



(مـــــادة 26 )

يشترط فيمن يُنتخب رئيساً للجمهورية أن يكون مصرياً من أبوين مصريين ، وأن يكون متمتعاً بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية ، وألا يكون قد حمل أو أى من والديه جنسية دولة أخرى ، وألا يكون متزوجاً من غير مصرى، وألا تقل سنه عن أربعين سنة ميلاديـة .



(مــــــادة 27 )

ينتخب رئيس الجمهورية عن طريق الاقتراع السرى العام المباشر .

ويلزم لقبول الترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية أن يؤيد المتقدم للترشح ثلاثون عضواً على الأقل من الأعضاء المنتخبين لمجلسى الشعب أو الشورى، أو أن يحصل المرشح على تأييد ما لا يقل عن ثلاثين ألف مواطـن ممن لهم حق الانتخاب في خمس عشرة محافظة على الأقل، بحيث لا يقل عدد المؤيدين فى أى من تلك المحافظات عن ألف مؤيـد ، وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يكون التأييد لأكثر من مرشح، وينظم القانون الإجراءات الخاصة بذلك كله ، ولكل حزب من الأحزاب السياسية التي حصل أعضاؤها على مقعد على الأقل بطريق الانتخاب فى أى من مجلسى الشعب والشورى فى أخر انتخابات أن يرشح أحد أعضائه لرئاسة الجمهورية .



(مـــادة 28 )

تتولى لجنة قضائية عليا تسمى " لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية " الإشراف على انتخابات رئيس الجمهورية بدءاً من الإعلان عن فتح باب الترشيح وحتى إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب ، وتـُشكل اللجنة من رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا رئيساً ، وعضوية كل من رئيس محكمة إستئناف القاهرة ، وأقدم نواب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، وأقدم نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ، وأقدم نواب رئيس مجلس الدولـة .

وتكون قرارات اللجنة نهائية ونافذة بذاتها ، غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام أية جهة، كما لا يجوز التعرض لقراراتها بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء ، كما تفصل اللجنة فى اختصاصها ، و يحدد القانون الاختصاصات الأخرى للجنـة .

وتـُشكل لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية اللجان التى تتولى الإشراف على الاقتراع والفرز على النحو المبين فى المادة 39 ، ويُعرض مشروع القانون المنظم للانتخابات الرئاسية على المحكمة الدستورية العليا قبل إصداره لتقرير مدى مطابقته للدستـور .

وتـُصـدر المحكمة الدستورية العليا قرارها فى هذا الشأن خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ عرض الأمر عليها، فإذا قررت المحكمة عدم دستورية نص أو أكثر وجب إعمال مقتضى قرارها عند إصدار القانون، وفى جميع الأحوال يكون قرار المحكمة ملزماً للكافة ولجميع سلطات الدولة، ويُنشـر فى الجريدة الرسمية خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ صدوره .



(مـــــادة 29 )

مدة الرئاسة أربع سنوات ميلادية تبدأ من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب ، ولا يجوز إعادة انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية إلا لمدة واحدة تاليـة .



(مـــــادة 30 )

يؤدى الرئيس أمام مجلس الشعب قبل أن يباشر مهام منصبه اليمين الآتية :-

" أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصاً على النظام الجمهورى ، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون ، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب رعاية كاملة ، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه " .



(مــــــــــادة 31 )

يعين رئيس الجمهورية ، خلال ستين يوماً على الأكثر من مباشرته مهام منصبه ، نائباً لـه أو أكثر ويحدد اختصاصاته ، فإذا اقتضت الحال إعفاءه من منصبه وجب أن يعين غيره ، وتسرى الشروط الواجب توافرها فى رئيس الجمهورية والقواعد المنظمة لمساءلته على نواب رئيس الجمهورية .



( مـــــادة 32 )

يُشكل مجلس الشعب من عدد من الأعضاء يحدده القانون على ألا يقل عن ثلاثمائة وخمسين عضوا، نصفهم على الأقل من العمال والفلاحين ، ويكون إنتخابهم عن طريق الانتخاب المباشر السرى العام .. ويبين القانون تعريف العامل والفلاح، ويحدد الدوائر الانتخابية التى تقسم إليها الدولة ، ويجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يعين فى مجلس الشعب عدداً من الأعضاء لا يزيد على عشرة .



( مـــــادة 33 )

يتولى مجلس الشعب فور انتخابه سلطة التشريع , ويقرر السياسة العامة للدولة , والخطة العامة للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية , والموازنة العامة للدولة , كما يمارس الرقابة على أعمال السلطة التنفيذية .



( مـــــادة 34 )

مدة مجلس الشعب خمس سنوات ميلادية من تاريخ أول اجتماع له .



(مــــادة 35 )

يشكل مجلس الشورى من عدد من الأعضاء يحدده القانون على ألا يقل عن مائة واثنين وثلاثين عضواً ، وينتخب ثلثا أعضاء المجلس بالاقتراع المباشر السرى العام على أن يكون نصفهم على الأقل من العمال والفلاحين، ويعين رئيس الجمهورية الثلث الباقى .

ويحدد القانون الدوائر الانتخابية الخاصة بمجلس الشورى .



(مـــــادة 36 )

مدة عضوية مجلس الشورى ست سنوات .



(مـــــادة 37 )

يتولى مجلس الشورى فور إنتخابه دراسة وإقتراح ما يراه كفيلا بالحفاظ على دعم الوحدة الوطنية والسلام الإجتماعى وحماية المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع وقيمه العليا والحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة ويجب اخذ رأى المجلس فيما يلى :

1ـ    مشروع الخطة العامة للتنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية.

2ـ    مشروعات القوانين التي يحيلها إليه رئيس الجمهورية.

3ـ    ما يحيله رئيس الجمهورية إلى المجلس من موضوعات تتصل بالسياسة العامة للدولة

أو بسياستها فى الشئون العربية أو الخارجية.

ويبلغ المجلس رأيه فى هذه الأمور إلى رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الشعب .



(مـــــادة 38 )

ينظم القانون حق الترشيح لمجلسى الشعب والشورى وفقا لأى نظام انتخابى يحدده . ويجوز أن يتضمن حدا أدنى لمشاركة المرأة فى المجلسين .



(مــــادة 39 )

يحدد القانون الشروط الواجب توافرها فى أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى ، ويبين أحكام الانتخاب والاستفتاء .. وتتولى لجنة عليا ذات تشكيل قضائى كامل الإشراف على الانتخاب والاستفتاء ، بدءاً من القيد بجداول الانتخاب وحتى إعلان النتيجة ، وذلك كله على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون .ويجرى الاقتراع والفرز تحت إشراف أعضاء من هيئات قضائية ترشحهم مجالسها العليا ، ويصدر باختيارهم قرار من اللجنة العليا.



(مـــــادة 40 )

تختص محكمة النقض بالفصل فى صحة عضوية أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى ، وتقدم الطعون إلى المحكمة خلال مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب ، وتفصل المحكمة فى الطعن خلال تسعين يوماً من تاريخ وروده إليها ، وتعتبر العضوية باطلة من تاريخ إبلاغ المجلسين بقرار المحكمـة



(مــــادة 41 )

تبدأ إجراءات انتخاب مجلسى الشعب والشورى خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا الإعلان ، ويمارس مجلس الشورى اختصاصاته  بأعضائه المنتخبين ، ويتولى رئيس الجمهورية فور انتخابه استكمال تشكيل المجلس بتعيين ثلث أعضائه ، ويكون تعيين هؤلاء لاستكمال المدة الباقيـة للمجلس على النحو المبين بالقانون .



(مـــــادة 42 )

يقسم كل عضو من أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى أمام مجلسه قبل أن يباشر عمله اليمين الآتية :

" أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصاً على سلامة الوطن والنظام الجمهورى ، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب ، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون " .



(مـــــادة 43 )

لا يجوز لكل عضو من أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى أثناء مدة عضويته أن يشترى أو يستأجر شيئا من أموال الدولة , أو أن يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئا من أمواله أو أن يقايضها عليه , أو أن يبرم مع الدولة عقدا بوصفه ملتزما أو موردا أو مقاولاُ.



( مــــادة 44 )

لا يجوز إسقاط عضوية أحد أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى إلا إذا فقد الثقة والاعتبار , أو فقد أحد شروط العضوية أو صفة العامل أو الفلاح التي انتخب علي أساسها , أو أخل بواجبات عضويته . ويجب أن يصدر قرار إسقاط العضوية من المجلس بأغلبية ثلثى أعضائه .



(مــــادة 45 )

لا يجوز فى غير حالة التلبس بالجريمة اتخاذ أية إجراءات جنائية ضد أحد أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى إلا بإذن سابق من مجلسه ، وفى غير دور انعقاد المجلس يتعين أخذ إذن رئيس المجلس ، ويخطر المجلس عند أول انعقاد له بما اتخذ من إجراء .



( مـــــادة 46 )

السلطة القضائية مستقلة ، وتتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها، وتصدر أحكامها وفق القانون .



( مـــــادة 47 )

القضاة مستقلون وغير قابلين للعزل وينظم القانون مساءلتهم تأديبياً، ولا سلطان عليهم فى قضائهم لغير القانون، ولا يجوز لأية سلطة التدخل فى القضايا أو فى شئون العدالة .



( مــــادة 48 )

مجلس الدولة هيئة قضائية مستقلة ، ويختص بالفصل فى المنازعات الإدارية وفى الدعاوى التأديبية ، ويحدد القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى .



( مـــــادة 49 )

المحكمة الدستورية العليا هيئة قضائية مستقلة قائمة بذاتها، وتختص دون غيرها بالرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح، وتتولى تفسير النصوص التشريعية، وذلك كله على الوجه المبين فى القانون .. ويعين القانون الاختصاصات الأخرى للمحكمة وينظم الإجراءات التى تتبع أمامها.



( مـــــادة 50  )

يحدد القانون الهيئات القضائية واختصاصاتها، وينظم طريقة تشكيلها ، ويبين شروط وإجراءات تعيين أعضائها ونقلهم .



( مـــــادة 51 )

ينظم القانون القضاء العسكرى ويبين اختصاصاته فى حدود المبادئ الدستورية  .



( مـــــادة 52 )

جلسات المحاكم علنية إلا إذا قررت المحكمة جعلها سرية مراعاة للنظام العام أو الآداب , وفى جميع الأحوال يكون النطق بالحكم فى جلسة علنية .



( مـــــادة 53 )

القوات المسلحة ملك للشعب, مهمتها حماية البلاد وسلامة أراضيها وأمنها , ولا يجوز لأية هيئة أو جماعه إنشاء تشكيلات عسكرية أو شبه عسكرية , والدفاع عن الوطن وأرضه واجب مقدس , والتجنيد إجبارى وفقاً للقانون .. ويبين القانون شروط الخدمة والترقية فى القوات المسلحة .



( مـــــادة 54 )

ينشأ مجلس يسمى " مجلس الدفاع الوطنى " ويتولى رئيس الجمهورية رئاسته، ويختص بالنظر فى الشئون الخاصة بوسائل تأمين البلاد وسلامتها، ويبين القانون إختصاصاته الأخرى .



( مـــــادة 55 )

الشرطة هيئة مدنية نظامية ، تؤدى واجبها فى خدمة الشعب ، وتكفل للمواطنين الطمأنينة والأمن ، وتسهر على حفظ النظام والأمن العام والآداب وفقاً للقانون .



( مـــــادة 56 )

يتولى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة إدارة شئون البلاد، ولـه فى سبيل ذلك مباشرة السلطات الآتية :

1ـ    التشريع .

2ـ    إقرار السياسة العامة للدولة والموازنة العامة ومراقبة تنفيذها .

3ـ    تعيين الأعضاء المعينين فى مجلس الشعب .

4ـ    دعوة مجلسى الشعب والشورى لانعقاد دورته العادية وفضها والدعوة لإجتماع غير عادى وفضه .

5ـ    حق إصدار القوانين أو الاعتراض عليها .

6ـ    تمثيل الدولة فى الداخل والخارج، وإبرام المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية ، وتعتبر جزءاً من النظام القانونى فى الدولة .

7ـ    تعيين رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء ونوابهم  وإعفاؤهم من مناصبهم .

8ـ    تعيين الموظفين المدنيين والعسكريين والممثلين السياسيين وعزلهم على الوجه المبين فى القانون، واعتماد ممثلى الدول الأجنبية السياسيين .

9ـ    العفو عن العقوبة أو تخفيفها أما العفو الشامل فلا يكون إلا بقانون .

10ـ    السلطات والاختصاصات الأخرى المقررة لرئيس الجمهورية بمقتضى القوانين واللوائح .

وللمجلس أن يفوض رئيسه أو أحد أعضائه فى أى من اختصاصاته .



( مـــــادة 57 )

يتولى مجلس الوزراء والوزراء السلطة التنفيذية كل فيما يخصه ، وللمجلس على الأخص مباشرة الاختصاصات الآتية :

1ـ    الاشتراك مع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى وضع السياسة العامة للدولة , والإشراف على تنفيذها وفقا للقوانين والقرارات الجمهورية.

2ـ    توجيه وتنسيق ومتابعة أعمال الوزارات والجهات التابعة لها والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة.

3ـ    إصدار القرارات الإدارية والتنفيذية وفقا للقوانين واللوائح والقرارات ومراقبة تنفيذها.

4ـ    إعداد مشروعات القوانين واللوائح والقرارات .

5ـ    إعداد مشروع الموازنة العامة للدولة.

6ـ    إعداد مشروع الخطة العامة للدولة.

7ـ    عقد القروض ومنحها وفقا للمبادئ الدستورية.

8ـ    ملاحظة تنفيذ القوانين والمحافظة على أمن الدولة وحماية حقوق المواطنين ومصالح الدولة.



( مـــــادة 58 )

لا يجوز للوزير أثناء تولى منصبه أن يزاول مهنة حرة أو عملا تجاريا أو ماليا

أو صناعياً, أو أن يشترى أو يستأجر شيئا من أموال الدولة , أو أن يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئا من أمواله , أو أن يقايضها عليه .



(مـــــادة 59 )

يعلن رئيس الجمهورية، بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الوزراء، حالة الطوارئ على الوجه المبين فى القانون ويجب عرض هذا الإعلان على مجلس الشعب خلال السبعة أيام التالية ليقرر ما يراه بشأنه ، فإذا تم الإعلان فى غير دور الانعقاد وجبت دعوة المجلس للانعقاد فوراً للعرض عليه وذلك بمراعاة الميعاد المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة السابقة ، وإذا كان مجلس الشعب منحلاً يعرض الأمر على المجلس الجديد فى أول اجتماع له ، ويجب موافقة أغلبية أعضاء مجلس الشعب على إعلان حالة الطوارئ ، وفى جميع الأحوال يكون إعلان حالة الطوارئ لمدة محددة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر ولا يجوز مدها إلا بعد استفتاء الشعب وموافقته على ذلك .



(مـــــادة 60 )

يجتمع الأعضاء غير المعينين لأول مجلسى شعب وشورى فى اجتماع مشترك ، بدعوة من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ، خلال ستة أشهر من انتخابهم ، لإنتخاب جمعية تأسيسية من مائة عضو ، تتولى إعداد مشروع دستور جديد للبلاد فى موعد غايته ستة أشهر من تاريخ تشكيلها، ويُعرض المشروع ، خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من إعداده ، على الشعب لاستفتائه فى شأنه ، ويعمل بالدستور من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليه فى الاستفتاء .



(مــــادة 61 )

يستمر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى مباشرة الاختصاصات المحددة فى هذا الإعلان وذلك لحين تولى كل من مجلسى الشعب والشورى لاختصاصاتهما , وحتى انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية ومباشرته مهام منصبه كلُ فى حينه.



(مـــــادة 62 )

كل ما قررته القوانين واللوائح من أحكام قبل صدور هذا الإعلان الدستورى يبقى صحيحا ونافذا ، ومع ذلك يجوز إلغاؤها أو تعديلها وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات المقررة فى هذا الإعلان .



(مـــــادة 63 )

ينشر هذا الإعلان فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره

----------


## سوما

قرأيت الأعلان 3 مرات ,,,, يمكن عشان أكذب الأحساس اللى جالى فى أول مرة وللأسف كل مرة أحساسى بيزيد .....
مش شايفين يا سادة أن الرئيس له صلاحيات سيادية زى ما كان ,,,, امممممممم بصراحة مش عارفة اننا بنقدم ولا بنرجع لورا ...!!!
ايه ده ؟؟؟ خوفى ساعة نتيجة الأستفتاء كان صحيح ع كده ,,,,, كنت خايفة اوووووووى نرجع لقبل 25 يناير ,,,, بحجة الأستقرار ,,,, وكفاية لحد كده ...!!
عندى علامات استفهام وتعجب كتير على المواد دى ومنها يعنى ايه نص المجلس عمال وفلاحين ويجوز تحديد حد أدنى لمشاركة المراة ف المجلسين ولاحظوا ان من الأعضاء دى ال100 اللى هيكونوا ضمن لجنة أعداد دستور جديد ,,, يعنى ايه مجلس الدفاع الوطنى اللى المفروض هيرأسه رئيس البلد ... يعنى ايه مثلا ممكن القوات المسلحة تعفو شامل أو جزئي ,,, يعنى ممكن نسمع ان العادلى لو اتحاكم واتحبس ممكن يتفرج عنه مثلا او ياخد عفوووووووووووووووو ..........................!!!!
انا اعرف ان الثورة معناها تغيير جذرى ......... تغيير جذري ,,, ده هو بداية الأستقرار اللى كنت بأمل فيه ,,,, اللى بيحصل ده تغيير جزيئ ويمكن نرجع بيه لخطوات كتير للخلف ,,,
بجد مش عارفة حاسة ان الثورة بتتسرق ,,, وبترجع لورا ,,,,,,و دم الشهداء ودموع الأمهات والزوجات ويتتم الأطفال بدأ فى طريق النسيان .......!!!
يارب أحفظ مصر وأحميها ...!!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> قرأيت الأعلان 3 مرات ,,,, يمكن عشان أكذب الأحساس اللى جالى فى أول مرة وللأسف كل مرة أحساسى بيزيد .....
> مش شايفين يا سادة أن الرئيس له صلاحيات سيادية زى ما كان ,,,, امممممممم بصراحة مش عارفة اننا بنقدم ولا بنرجع لورا ...!!!
> ايه ده ؟؟؟ خوفى ساعة نتيجة الأستفتاء كان صحيح ع كده ,,,,, كنت خايفة اوووووووى نرجع لقبل 25 يناير ,,,, بحجة الأستقرار ,,,, وكفاية لحد كده ...!!
> عندى علامات استفهام وتعجب كتير على المواد دى ومنها يعنى ايه نص المجلس عمال وفلاحين ويجوز تحديد حد أدنى لمشاركة المراة ف المجلسين ولاحظوا ان من الأعضاء دى ال100 اللى هيكونوا ضمن لجنة أعداد دستور جديد ,,, يعنى ايه مجلس الدفاع الوطنى اللى المفروض هيرأسه رئيس البلد ... يعنى ايه مثلا ممكن القوات المسلحة تعفو شامل أو جزئي ,,, يعنى ممكن نسمع ان العادلى لو اتحاكم واتحبس ممكن يتفرج عنه مثلا او ياخد عفوووووووووووووووو ..........................!!!!
> انا اعرف ان الثورة معناها تغيير جذرى ......... تغيير جذري ,,, ده هو بداية الأستقرار اللى كنت بأمل فيه ,,,, اللى بيحصل ده تغيير جزيئ ويمكن نرجع بيه لخطوات كتير للخلف ,,,
> بجد مش عارفة حاسة ان الثورة بتتسرق ,,, وبترجع لورا ,,,,,,و دم الشهداء ودموع الأمهات والزوجات ويتتم الأطفال بدأ فى طريق النسيان .......!!!
> يارب أحفظ مصر وأحميها ...!!


للاسف ياسوما .. 
انا محبط ومش عارف اصلا اكتب اي تعليق ازاء هذا الاعلان 
عايز بس اقول اننا مابتخترعش العجله 
وتونس دلوقتي مش بتخترع العجله 

وبس

وكله ينزل ينقذ الثوره يوم الجمعه في التحرير

----------


## the_chemist

والله مافيه فايدة

طالما المجلس العسكري مُصر علي نسبة 50% علي الأقل عمال وفلاحين

لازم تتلغي المادة دى يا جماعة

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا عايز أعرف
المجلس العسكرى يعمل إعلان دستورى مؤقت نقول ماشى
ما يستفتيش الشعب عليه 
ماشى
بس ما يحطش فيه مواد تتعلق بالمستقبل وبالذات فى إختصاصات رئيس الجمهورية وصلاحياته
هذا الإعلان الدستورى غير دستورى طالما تعدى الفترة المؤقتة إلى الفترة المستقبلية

----------


## hanoaa

بدأت أشك إن المجلس العسكرى ده حد مسلطه عليا مش أنا بس أنا و الشعب المصرى 
حرام عليكوا
50% عمال و فلاحين لقيتوها فى أنه دستور دى 
دى ماده من أيام حتشبسوت 
إحنا بنقول تغيير و تقدم و مدنية و عداله إجتماعية و إنتوا مصرين نفضل ورا
و بعدين فين الفلاحين دول إللى أنتوا عايزين تدخلوهوم المجلس
تخيلوا الفلاحين دى من بداية الثورة مش لاقيين ميه يروا أرضهم
و كانت التيجة إن المحاصيل باظت
تخيلوا كمان الفلاحين دول مش لاقيين يشتروا أسمده للأرض 
و حاجة تانيه الفلاحين دول مديونين للبنوك الزراعية بمبالغ فى الظروف دى أقل مايقال عنها إنها فلكية 
و ماحدش فكر فيهم هايعملوا إيه لأن مواعيد سداد المديونيات دى حل
ياترى هاتاخدوا من أحمد عز و تسددوا عنهم
أكيد هما مش عايزين يدخلوا المجلس عايزين حد قلبه عليهم و يحل مشاكلهم
تحبوا تعرفوا شوية مآسى كمان عن الفلاحين

----------


## R17E

> أنا عايز أعرف
> المجلس العسكرى يعمل إعلان دستورى مؤقت نقول ماشى
> ما يستفتيش الشعب عليه 
> ماشى
> بس ما يحطش فيه مواد تتعلق بالمستقبل وبالذات فى إختصاصات رئيس الجمهورية وصلاحياته
> هذا الإعلان الدستورى غير دستورى طالما تعدى الفترة المؤقتة إلى الفترة المستقبلية


والله يا ابو لبني انا نفسيا مستريح للاعلان ده لعدة اسباب غير محدده بدقه  :xmas 10: 

و من رأيي ان المواد التي تحتاج للاستفتاء عليها قد تم الاستفتاء عليها بالفعل 

أما سلطات رئيس الجمهوريه فهناك دستور سيصدر و أنا اظن ان المجلس العسكري لا يريد ان يورط نفسه بقرار يغير من شكل الدوله من رئاسيه لبرلمانيه و هو يترك ذلك للشعب , و هو تكرار لموقفه اثناء الثورة حين ترك مبارك للثوار لينحوه و لم يتدخل بصوره ظاهره حتي لا يسرق الاضواء من الشباب . 
و انا اظن ان المجلس العسكري يستمع و يناقش و يعدل من مواقفه بدليل هذا الاعلان حيث تنادي المثقفين ان الاعلان الدستوري سيكون في حال جائت نتيجة الاستفتاء بلا , و هذه العقليه في التفكير اظنها عقليه مبدعه لا تلتزم بمثال سابق محدد طالما لها وسائل توجيه و تقويم .
اتذكر يا احمد حين قلنا قديما بان من مميزات نظام مبارك بأن له معارضه تضحك الثكالي و تزرع البسمه علي شفاه النائحات 
يبدوا ان هذا هو الخط العريض الذي لا زال مستمر و لعله مخطط مدروس لحرق المعارضه و المثقفين امام الشعب  :xmas 10: 
فهم يتفقون علي ما لا يحدث دائما , و يحذرون مما يقع دائما , و يمارسون ثقافة الاستعلاء السياسي رغم كونهم الفرقه المهزومه سياسيا , و أنا اظن بصراحه ان الشعب يسخر منهم و هم لا يدركون  :xmas 9: 
سوف اعتبر من يرفض الاعلان الدستوري جملة واحدة محب للظهور و غير حريص علي مصالح الشعب في احسن تقدير 
و الدليل مثلا من الماده الثالثه إلي الرابعه و العشرين هل هناك من يعترض عليهم مثلا و قد ذكرت هذه المواد تحديدا لانها هي التي تهم البسطاء الغير مسيسين .
سوف انتظر من يجدثنا عن نقاط اختلاف فيما هو مطروح بالفعل .
ثم إني لا زلت أحب الاعلان الدستوري لمائة سبب لم اعرفهم بعد  :xmas 15: 
مودتي يا صديقي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> والله يا ابو لبني انا نفسيا مستريح للاعلان ده لعدة اسباب غير محدده بدقه 
> 
> و من رأيي ان المواد التي تحتاج للاستفتاء عليها قد تم الاستفتاء عليها بالفعل 
> 
> أما سلطات رئيس الجمهوريه فهناك دستور سيصدر و أنا اظن ان المجلس العسكري لا يريد ان يورط نفسه بقرار يغير من شكل الدوله من رئاسيه لبرلمانيه و هو يترك ذلك للشعب , و هو تكرار لموقفه اثناء الثورة حين ترك مبارك للثوار لينحوه و لم يتدخل بصوره ظاهره حتي لا يسرق الاضواء من الشباب . 
> و انا اظن ان المجلس العسكري يستمع و يناقش و يعدل من مواقفه بدليل هذا الاعلان حيث تنادي المثقفين ان الاعلان الدستوري سيكون في حال جائت نتيجة الاستفتاء بلا , و هذه العقليه في التفكير اظنها عقليه مبدعه لا تلتزم بمثال سابق محدد طالما لها وسائل توجيه و تقويم .
> اتذكر يا احمد حين قلنا قديما بان من مميزات نظام مبارك بأن له معارضه تضحك الثكالي و تزرع البسمه علي شفاه النائحات 
> يبدوا ان هذا هو الخط العريض الذي لا زال مستمر و لعله مخطط مدروس لحرق المعارضه و المثقفين امام الشعب 
> فهم يتفقون علي ما لا يحدث دائما , و يحذرون مما يقع دائما , و يمارسون ثقافة الاستعلاء السياسي رغم كونهم الفرقه المهزومه سياسيا , و أنا اظن بصراحه ان الشعب يسخر منهم و هم لا يدركون 
> ...


صديقى الحبيب محمد
أنا شايف إنك حابب الإعلان الدستورى
مع إنى عندما قرأته نمت مغموم وصحوت مهموم
لكن أنا بأثق فى رأيك جدا وقدرتك على قراءة الأمور
فياريت تريحنى الله يريح بالك
ح أقولك أنا زعلت ليه 
وسامحنى على جهلى إذا كنت أسأت التقدير وأسأت الظن فى بعض المواد
وصحح لى



> ( مـــــــادة 14 )
> 
> لا يجوز أن تحظر على أى مواطن الإقامة في جهة معينة ولا أن يلزم بالإقامة فى مكان معين إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون .
> 
> 
> 
> ( مـــــــادة 15 )
> 
> لا يجوز إبعاد أى مواطن عن البلاد أو منعه من العودة إليها ، وتسليم اللاجئين السياسيين محظور.


مثلا المادتين 14 و15
الفار بيلعب فى عبى إنهم معمولين علشان حسنى مبارك
فلا يجوز أن يحظر عليه الإقامة فى شرم الشيخ مثلا..ولا يجوز نفيه أو منعه من السفر والعودة
وفى حالة لجوئه السياسى لأى دولة وتمت إدانته فلن يسلموه لنا لأن لدينا نص يمنع من تسليم اللاجئين وعليه ستكون المعاملة بالمثل..
مش عارف ليه دائما أصبح لدى هاجس ..لكن الفقرة 9 من المادة 56



> 9ـ العفو عن العقوبة أو تخفيفها أما العفو الشامل فلا يكون إلا بقانون


حاسس برضه ورقة المجلس الأخيرة للعفو عن حسنى فى حالة إدانته

طيب نسيبنا من مبارك
مش هو الأهم دلوقتى
لكن الصلاحيات الكبيرة لرئيس الجمهورية دى ليه المجلس العسكرى يذكرها فى الإعلان الدستورى
لماذا لم يكتفى بأن يختص بها لنفسه فقط فى الفترة الإنتقالية؟



> (مـــــادة 25 )
> 
> رئيس الدولة هو رئيس الجمهورية ، ويسهر على تأكيد سيادة الشعب وعلى احترام الدستور وسيادة القانون وحماية الوحدة الوطنية والعدالة الاجتماعية وذلك على الوجه المبين بهذا الإعلان والقانون ، ويباشر فور توليه مهام منصبه الاختصاصات المنصوص عليها بالمادة ( 56) من هذا الإعلان عدا المبين فى البندين 1 و 2 منها .
> مـــــادة( 56 )
> 
> يتولى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة إدارة شئون البلاد، ولـه فى سبيل ذلك مباشرة السلطات الآتية :
> 
> 1ـ التشريع .
> 
> ...


معلش يا محمد
إستحملنى وفهمنى الله يبارك لك
 ::

----------


## the_chemist

> صديقى الحبيب محمد
> أنا شايف إنك حابب الإعلان الدستورى
> مع إنى عندما قرأته نمت مغموم وصحوت مهموم
> لكن أنا بأثق فى رأيك جدا وقدرتك على قراءة الأمور
> فياريت تريحنى الله يريح بالك
> ح أقولك أنا زعلت ليه 
> وسامحنى على جهلى إذا كنت أسأت التقدير وأسأت الظن فى بعض المواد
> وصحح لى
> 
> ...


والله ولا أنا يا أبا لبنى مستريح لهذا الإعلان

ولأسباب مختلفة منها ماذكرته أنت

ومنها أنه لايزال متمسك بالفيلم المحروق بتاع الـ 50% عمال وفلاحين

طيب من هم العمال والفلاحين

طيب أليس المهندس الذى يعمل في مصنع يُعتبر عامل

أليس المهندس الزراعي الذي هو منتسب لنقابة الزراعيين يُعتبر فلاح

ولا لازم العامل هو اللى يكون معاه دبلون وممكن يكون معاه إبتدائية وبيشتغل في أى مصنع

شكراً

----------


## R17E

> صديقى الحبيب محمد
> أنا شايف إنك حابب الإعلان الدستورى
> مع إنى عندما قرأته نمت مغموم وصحوت مهموم


 :f2:   اخي الحبيب الاكبر عقلا و موضعا أحمد ناصر 
هذا الشعور بالغم نابع من المسئولية , و هو يتضح عندما تحركنا مخاوفنا و هو امتداد طبيعي لما تعودنا عليه من احتقار متبادل بين السلطه و الشعب , ولكن الوضع تغير و يجب ان تحركنا طموحتنا و تطلعاتنا , و الفارق بين الخوف و الطموح يغير الزاويه التي ننظر بها للكلام و النصوص و المواد بل و الاشخاص يا صديقي .
و في السياسه يا صديقي لا أحد يدفع ثمن لما حصل عليه بالفعل هذه هي القاعده .
أذناب النظام البائد لكل منهم شأن يغنيه و كلهم يقول مالي و نفسي , و مبارك سيذل و يسجن حتي و إن كانت إقامه جبريه لا لشيء سوي ان الله عادل و نحن نؤمن بالله و عدله المطلق . 
حين تنظر في القرارات التي تتخذ في بلادنا هذه الايام ستلاحظ انها تاخذ في الاعتبار طبيعتنا المصريه كأشخاص مصريين مقيمين علي تراب مصري لهم علاقات جوار بل و نسب و روابط بدول الجوار باستثناء إسرائيل نظريا و حينما تتحرك في محيطك الخارجي لتخدم الداخل فمرحبا بك في الدول التي تمارس السياسه و مرحبا بك في الدول التي تملك مشروعا قوميا , لذلك يا أخي حينما تلاحظ قرار ما او قاعده أو قانون ما يتشابه أو يتطابق مع ما كان في العهد البائد فتذكر شيء مهم و هو أن "المشرط في يد الجراح غيره في يد السفاح" اعتذر عن الاسهاب يا اخي لكني و الله احب حديثك  :f2:  
و اعود للموضوع فأقول 
بأننا يا احمد كمصريين كان منا من يحدد امن الدوله اقامته في حي ما او عدم مغادرة محافظة ما بل و النفي الطوعي خارج البلاد يسمع القرار شفاهة و بالتليفون كمان عندك عمر عبد الكافي ووجدي غنيم مثلا و عمرو خالد احيانا و اشرف السعد لا يوجد علي اي احد قضايا ولا احكام بل و اين رضا هلال صحفي الاهرام هم مخيرون بين الاعتقال او الفسحه في بلاد الله الواسعه 
الماده الرابعة عشر و الخامسةعشر  نزلت بردا و سلاما علي امثال هؤلاء 
أماتجريم تسليم اللاجئين السياسيين فهذا يعيد لمصر بريقها و رونقها و هيبتها صدام حسين و الملك السنوسي كانا لاجئين بمصر و كذلك مالك بن نبي و الكثير من المثقفين و السياسين الذين باتت لندن ملاذهم بعد ان سلم النظام البائد منصور الكيخيا المعارض الليبي لجلاديه و سهل هروب سفير كوريا الشماليه لامريكا رغم كون كوريا شريك مهم .
يجب يا اخي ان يكون هناك من يملك سلطة إصدار قرار العفو عن العقوبه حينما تتعلق بحق المجتمع كرجل الاعمال الذي يسدد ما عليه مثلا فهنا يجب وجود من يملك سلطة العفو لتشجيع الاخرين و هكذا اما تخفيف العقوبه فكانت كألتماس من حكم عليه بالاعدام لتتحول الي مؤبد مثلا و هي سلطه كانت موجوده بالفعل للرئيس السابق .
و انا اظن يا احمد بان المجلس العسكري نقل لنفسه سلطات الرئيس مضيفا اليها سلطات مجلس الشعب غير الموجود و هي التشريع و سينقل ما تسلمه كل إلي صاحبه و لن يغير شكل الدوله و سيترك للدستور الجديد ذلك و للشعب الذي هو 
السيادة للشعب وحده، وهو مصدر السلطات , ويمارس الشعب هذه السيادة ويحميها , ويصون الوحدة الوطنية .

طبعا يا اخي انا انقل لك الصوره من الناحيه الاخري للشارع ولا انكر انني و انت نتحدث عن نفس الشارع و لكن يبقي ان العود المستقيم ظلة ليس بأعوج .
و لك مني الف راية بيضاء :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> والله ولا أنا يا أبا لبنى مستريح لهذا الإعلان
> 
> ولأسباب مختلفة منها ماذكرته أنت
> 
> ومنها أنه لايزال متمسك بالفيلم المحروق بتاع الـ 50% عمال وفلاحين
> 
> طيب من هم العمال والفلاحين
> 
> طيب أليس المهندس الذى يعمل في مصنع يُعتبر عامل
> ...


 أخى الحبيب أبو أمنية
نسبة الخمسين فى المية عمال وفلاحين 
أو كوتة المرأة
أو حق الرئيس فى تعيين عدد من الأعضاء
من وجهة نظرى بنود بها قصور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخي الحبيب الاكبر عقلا و موضعا أحمد ناصر 
> هذا الشعور بالغم نابع من المسئولية , و هو يتضح عندما تحركنا مخاوفنا و هو امتداد طبيعي لما تعودنا عليه من احتقار متبادل بين السلطه و الشعب , ولكن الوضع تغير و يجب ان تحركنا طموحتنا و تطلعاتنا , و الفارق بين الخوف و الطموح يغير الزاويه التي ننظر بها للكلام و النصوص و المواد بل و الاشخاص يا صديقي .
> و في السياسه يا صديقي لا أحد يدفع ثمن لما حصل عليه بالفعل هذه هي القاعده .
> أذناب النظام البائد لكل منهم شأن يغنيه و كلهم يقول مالي و نفسي , و مبارك سيذل و يسجن حتي و إن كانت إقامه جبريه لا لشيء سوي ان الله عادل و نحن نؤمن بالله و عدله المطلق . 
> حين تنظر في القرارات التي تتخذ في بلادنا هذه الايام ستلاحظ انها تاخذ في الاعتبار طبيعتنا المصريه كأشخاص مصريين مقيمين علي تراب مصري لهم علاقات جوار بل و نسب و روابط بدول الجوار باستثناء إسرائيل نظريا و حينما تتحرك في محيطك الخارجي لتخدم الداخل فمرحبا بك في الدول التي تمارس السياسه و مرحبا بك في الدول التي تملك مشروعا قوميا , لذلك يا أخي حينما تلاحظ قرار ما او قاعده أو قانون ما يتشابه أو يتطابق مع ما كان في العهد البائد فتذكر شيء مهم و هو أن "المشرط في يد الجراح غيره في يد السفاح" اعتذر عن الاسهاب يا اخي لكني و الله احب حديثك  
> و اعود للموضوع فأقول 
> بأننا يا احمد كمصريين كان منا من يحدد امن الدوله اقامته في حي ما او عدم مغادرة محافظة ما بل و النفي الطوعي خارج البلاد يسمع القرار شفاهة و بالتليفون كمان عندك عمر عبد الكافي ووجدي غنيم مثلا و عمرو خالد احيانا و اشرف السعد لا يوجد علي اي احد قضايا ولا احكام بل و اين رضا هلال صحفي الاهرام هم مخيرون بين الاعتقال او الفسحه في بلاد الله الواسعه 
> الماده الرابعة عشر و الخامسةعشر  نزلت بردا و سلاما علي امثال هؤلاء 
> أماتجريم تسليم اللاجئين السياسيين فهذا يعيد لمصر بريقها و رونقها و هيبتها صدام حسين و الملك السنوسي كانا لاجئين بمصر و كذلك مالك بن نبي و الكثير من المثقفين و السياسين الذين باتت لندن ملاذهم بعد ان سلم النظام البائد منصور الكيخيا المعارض الليبي لجلاديه و سهل هروب سفير كوريا الشماليه لامريكا رغم كون كوريا شريك مهم .
> ...


أخى الحبيب محمد
أدام الله عليك تواضعك وزادك عزة ورفعة
أصارحك بأننى كنت سعيد جدا بمواقف المجلس العسكرى فى بدايات الثورة
ثم بدأ شعورى يتحول إلى قلق
ثم إلى شكوك
لكن مشاركتك بينت لى أن فى الأمر سعة
وطالما حدث إختلاف ولم يحدث إجماع أو حتى أغلبية مؤثرة فسأضطر إلى أن أنتظر 
وهذا الإنتظار هو ما يعذبنى حاليا
أعترف أننى كنت أطمح بأن تخرج نتيجة الإستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية بلا 
وكنت أرى أن ذلك سيكون هو السبيل الأضمن لإقرار دستور جديد يرضى أغلبية الشعب إن لم يرضى الشعب كله..
لكن النتيجة خرجت بنعم
وهذا أمر لابد من أن أحترمه لأنه رأى الأغلبية والذى نريد أن يكون هو السئد من الآن فصاعدا فى حياة مصر السياسية..
لكننى لا أنكر أن هذا الطموح تحول إلى خوف بالفعل حيث ذكرتنى النتيجة بالمثل القائل(يعنى إبنى يبقى فوق كتفى وأدور عليه؟)
سننتظر البرلمان القادم واللجنة التأسيسية لنرى عن ماذا سيتمخض كل هذا
مخاوفى ألا يسير الأمر على ما يكون فى مصلحة البلاد والعباد
وأكبر مخاوفى هو أن نفقد حتى قدرتنا على الرجوع للمربع صفر بأن يثور الناس مرة أخرى
فما رأيته اليوم فى ميدان التحرير جعلنى أشعر بأنه هناك ثمة إنقسام بين الثوار
كما أن الحضور وإن كان بعشرات الألوف إلا أنه لم يكن كما كان فيما قبل سقوط النظام
تعالت الدعوات بمحاكمه مبارك وإعدامه وعقدت له محاكمة شعبية
بينما كنت أ{ى أنه وعملا بفقه الأولويات أن تكون أولوياتنا هى الفترة القادمة وكيفية التأكيد على عدم الموافقة على أن يحكمنا نظام فاسد بعد ذلك
وما هى الخطوات المطلوبة من الناس وخطتهم وكيفية مراقبة التحول لسياسى فى مصر
ربنا يستر
ومازلت أنتظر بلهفة أن تشرح لى أكثر ما خفى عنى من نقاط
وما حدث عندى من إلتباس
وأنتظر باقى الرسائل على أحر من الجمر
تحياتى ومودتى 
 :f2:

----------


## R17E

لنتفق بداية علي ان الثورة ليست هدفا بحد ذاتها ... الثورة نهايه ليست حتميه لمشروع إصلاحي .... والثورة...هي عملية تغيير لمفهوم او حالة او واقع انساني معين في مكان معين في ظروف معينة تبدأ ب( نقد) تنتهي الى (نقض) فاذا تحققت عملية التغيير بال(نقد) دون ان تتعدى الى ال(نقض) سمي ذلك ب(الاصلاح)

بين (التغيير) و(التغير)
التغير هو الانتقال من حالة الى حالة اخرى دون ان يكون للانسان ارادة في هذا الانتقال

التغيير هو الانتقال من حالة الى حالة اخرى بارادة الانسان واع او غير واع في هذا الانتقال ... و عملية التغيير  يحددها و يسببها 
1-	تراكم كمي يحققه الانسان في المجالات المختلفة
2-	مشكلات تعترض الانسان فيحاول التغلب عليها

فاذا كانت عملية التغيير تلك في اتجاه صالح الانسان وسعادته سمي ذلك (تقدما) واذاكانت عكس ذلك سمي (تخلفا)
واذاكانت عملية التغيير تلك تدريجية ايا كان اتجاه التغيير سمي ذلك (تطورا) واذا كانت فجائية سمي ذلك (طفرة)

و الخلاصه مما سبق ان التراكم الكمي والمشكلات تسبب وتحدد عملية التغيير تنتهي ب(نقض) يأخذ شكل ثورة مالم يفلح الاصلاح من خلال نقد بناء يؤدي الى تطور الانسان و تقدمه
وهنا تظهر النتيجة الهامة الاولى وهي ان الثورة ليست هدفا في حد ذاتها لكنها إحدى صور التغيير وقد تأخذ شكلا سلميا او عنيفا و إنما يتحدد ذلك من حدة التغيير ومن درجة و طبيعة الرافضين له .

 بين العقل الثائر و العقل الثوري
فالعقل الثائر هو الذي يتصدى لعملية التغيير عن طريق نقض الوضع الراهن وفقط 
اما العقل الثوري فهو الذي يتصدى لعملية التغييرعن طريق نقض الوضع الراهن ثم يتقدم بعد ذلك ببديل جديد من خلال افكار و اجراءات تتصف بالضرورة بالفاعلية ولاتتصف بالضرورة بالعنف 
والثائرية ضرورية في المرحلة الاولى من الثورة...لكن الثورية حيوية في باقي مراحلها...

وهنا تظهر النتيجة الهامة الثانية وهي ان الحالة الثائرة حالة مؤقته بينما الحالة الثورية حالة دائمة لانها تعتمد افكارا واجراءات ثورية فعالة في مواجهة عملية التغيير
واذا فان الثورية هي بالضبط ما نحتاجها جميعا الان
وعلينا جميعا ان ندرك ان معيار نجاح الثورة المصرية هي مدى اتساع رقعة الثوريين من المصريين لا الثائريين منهم وهو امر –الثورية- ولاشك يتطلب جهدا كبيرا ويقظة وتفانيا كل في موقعه في الحياة الخاصة لكل منا وفي الحياة العامة في مصرنا الحبيبة الغالية التي اعطت للعالم كله و على امتداد تاريخها الحافل المديد المتنوع ادبا و دينا و مواردا وتراثا اكثر مما اعطيناها وصفا او حكما او معونات اجنبية.
والثورية هي الضمان الموضوعي للتصدي لما يسمى بالثورة المضادة وهو مصطلح يطلق اصطلاحا على محاولات نظام سياسي بائد اعادة ترتيب اوراقه وتجميع صفوفه ليغير بدوره الحالة الجديدة المترتبة على الثورة لكي يعيد الحالة الى ما كانت عليه او يعيد صياغتها على الاقل لكي تلائم مصالحة و تصوراته...لكن الاهم ان هذا المصطلح (الثورة المضادة) يتسع ليشمل ليس النظام البائد فقط ولكن ليشمل كل القوى الاقليمية والدولية داخل الوطن او خارجه من بني الامة او من اعدائها التي تسعى الى عودة الامور الى ما كانت عليه او اعادة تشكيل الواقع في صورة جديدة تتناسب و مصالحها او الى حصر المد الثوري المصاحب لعملية التغيير او تفريغ القوى والشعارات الثورية من مضمونها او استنزاف القوى الثورية في مجالات تحيد بها عن وجهتها الاصلية او ما الى ذلك 
ومن هنا وعلى اساس ثوري (علمي وعملي) واضح و مفهوم وعلى اساس ثائري ادى ولازال يؤدي دوره في الثورة المصرية
من هنا نبدأ
يتبع

----------


## R17E

جنازة شعبية لشهيد الثورة المصرية ذي "الوجه المبتسم"
الاحد 03 ابريل 2011



مفكرة الاسلام:‎ تم تشييع جثمان الشاب المجهول ذي الوجه المبتسم الذي قتل أثناء الثورة المصرية إلى مثواه الأخير في جنازة شعبية يوم السبت وجرت صلاة الجنازة على جثمانه بمسجد السيدة نفيسة بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة. 
وثبتت صحيفة "الأهرام" طوال الفترة الماضية قصة الشهيد من أجل البحث عن أسرته, إلا أنه بسبب عدم تعرف أحد إليه طوال الفترة الماضية فقد تبرعت إحدى قارئات الأهرام بدفن الجثمان في مقابر أسرتها الخاصة.
وظل جثمان شهيد الثورة يتنقل ما بين ثلاجة مستشفى الهلال ومشرحة زينهم لا يملك إلا أن يبتسم.. لا يبوح بأسراره أو حتى آلامه ولا يشكو إلا لله، فهو يتيم ليست له أسرة تبحث عن حقه وتسأل من قتله لتثأر له، أو حتى تعطيه حق الدفن أو تقف في طوابير صرف التعويضات.
أسرة من الشرقية تحاول التعرف على حثمان الشهيد
وذكرت الصحيفة أن الجثمان لشاب مبتسم الوجه وقتل في جمعة الغضب يوم 28 يناير الماضي، وتم التوصل إلى إحدى الأسر من محافظة الشرقية حضرت الى مستشفى الهلال وتعرفت أمه وقتها إليه في مشهد إنساني صعب حمل دموعًا وصراخًا وآلامًا لتبدأ بعدها الإجراءات القانونية بتحويل جثمانه الى مشرحة زينهم لإجراء تحاليل dna لإثبات نسبه إلى أسرته.
وقالت الصحيفة: "جاءت المفاجأة بعدم تطابق التحاليل بينه وبين والده الذي ظل مصرًا على موقفه من أن الشهيد ابنه". 
واستغاث الأب بـ"الأهرام" مرة أخرى خاصة بعد أن كشف عن بعض العلامات الموجودة على الجسد من جرح في وجهه وقدمه وآثار عملية قديمة لاستئصال الزائدة الدودية، واستجاب الدكتور أشرف الرفاعي، مدير دار التشريح بمشرحة زينهم، لطلب "الأهرام" بإعادة التحليل مرة أخرى مع إضافة عينة من الأم لإلى التحاليل لتتكرر المأساة مرة أخرى ولا تتطابق العينة.
وأضافت الصحيفة: "بعد ذلك عادت الأسرة إلى قريتها بالشرقية وهي راضخة لقوة العلم والقانون مطالبين بمعرفة مكان دفن الجثمان لزيارته والترحم عليه لأنهم مازالوا على إصرارهم بأن من يقطن ثلاجة زينهم هو ابنهم المختفي".
قراء الأهرام يتبرعون بدفن الجثمان في مقابرهم الخاصة
وبقى الجثمان بعد ذلك أيامًا يعاني من برودة ثلاجته، وانتظرت أن يأتي أحد ليسأل عن الشهيد او يكشف عن سره أو حتى يذهب وحيدًا إلى مقابر الصدقة التابعة للمشرحة، ورغم طول الغياب ومرارة الانتظار وفقدان الأمل، لكن الكثيرين من قراء الصحيفة ظلوا متابعين بشكل شخصي قصته حتى الساعات الأخيرة.
وطالب بعض القراء بدفن الجثمان في مقابرهم الخاصة متبرعين بأكفان أو أعلام ليلتف بها جثمانه إيمانًا منهم بأنه ابن مصر دفع حياته ثمنًا لحريتنا دون أن يسأل عن أبسط حقوقه، وسيظل كل بيت في المحروسة بيته وكل أم أمه.
 وفي النهاية تحركت إحدى القارئات المصريات - رفضت ذكر اسمها - لتتقدم بطلب إلى المشرحة لاستلام جثمان الشهيد لدفنه إلى جوار والدها في مقابر الأسرة لتحيل المشرحة الأمر إلى المحامي العام لمنطقة وسط القاهرة الذي وافق على الطلب وأحاله إلى نيابة قصر النيل التي أيدت الموافقة بروح القانون والإنسانية مع اشتراطها أن تتم عملية الدفن بمحضر إجراءات رسمي وبإشراف الطب الشرعي.
وقد تحدد اليوم السبت موعدًا لتشييع جثمانه من المشرحة إلى مثواه الأخير بعد الصلاة عليه في مسجد السيدة نفيسة، وهي دعوة لكل مصري مخلص ليشارك في تشييع ابن مصر المجهول المبتسم.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_بعييييييييينك يا مخلوووووووع_

----------


## سوما

امممممممم مين منكم سمع كلمة الرئيس المخلوع السابق مبارك ف قناة العربية أمبارح,,,
ايه رأيكم في كلامه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طب للى مش سمع ,,, اسمعوا وعوا ,,,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MFfh...layer_embeddedو
اللى مش عنده وقت يسمع أو حتى مش عايز يسمع صوت الريس ,,, يتفضل يقرأ الكلام اللى قاله .
وعلى رأي شباب التحرير بعد ما سمعوا كلامه ,, بعد ما قلنا خلاص ودعنا..شكله راجع هايصدعنا  :: .

*حديث مبارك علي قناة العربية " تسجيل صوتي"
--------------------------------
"الأخوة و الأخوات أبناء شعب مصر..

تألمت كثيراً - و لا أزال - مما أتعرض له أنا وأسرتي من حملات ظالمة وإدعاءات باطلة تستهدف الإساءة إلى سمعتي والطعن فى نزاهتي ومواقفي و تاريخي العسكري والسياسي الذى إجتهدت خلاله من أجل مصر و أبنائها.. حرباً و سلاماً..

لقد آثرت التخلى عن منصبى كرئيس للجمهورية.. واضعاً مصالح الوطن وأبنائه فوق كل إعتبار، وإخترت الإبتعاد عن الحياة السياسية.. متمنياً لمصر وشعبها الخير والتوفيق والنجاح خلال المرحلة المقبلة.
إلاَّ أنني، وقد قضيت عمراً فى خدمة الوطن بشرف وأمانة، لا أملك أن ألتزم الصمت فى مواجهة تواصل حملات الزيف والإفتراء والتشهير، وإستمرار محاولات النيل من سمعتى ونزاهتي، والطعن فى سمعة و نزاهة أسرتي. ولقد إنتظرت على مدار الأسابيع الماضيه أن يصل الى النائب العام المصرى الحقيقه من كافة دول العالم والتى تفيد عدم ملكيتي لأى أصول نقدية أو عقارية أو غيرها من ممتلكات بالخارج.

و إيماناً من جانبى بأنه لا يصح فى النهاية إلا الصحيح و دحضاً لما يتم الترويج له من إدعاءات و إفتراءات، فلقد قررت الآتى :

١- بناء على ما تقدمت به من إقرار لذمتي المالية النهائي و البيان الذى أصدرته مؤكداً فيه عدم إمتلاكى لأى حسابات أو أرصدة خارج جمهورية مصر العربية فإننى اوافق على أن أتقدم بأى مكاتبات أو توقيعات تمكن النائب العام المصرى بأن يطلب من وزارة الخارجية المصرية الإتصال بكافة وزارات الخارجية فى كل دول العالم لتؤكد لهم موافقتى أنا و زوجتى على الكشف عن أى أرصدة لنا بالخارج منذ إشتغالى بالعمل العام عسكرياً و سياسياً و حتى تاريخه و ذلك حتى يتأكد الشعب المصرى من أن رئيسه السابق يمتلك بالداخل فقط أرصدة و حسابات بأحد البنوك المصرية طبقاً لما أفصحت عنه فى إقرار الذمة المالية النهائى.

٢- موافقتى على تقديم أى مكاتبات أو توقيعات تمكن النائب العام المصرى من خلال وزارة الخارجية المصرية الإتصال بكافة وزارات الخارجية فى كل دول العالم لإتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية المناسبة للكشف عما إذا كنت أنا و زوجتى و أى من أبنائى علاء و جمال نمتلك أى عقارات أو أى أصول عقارية بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر سواء كانت تجارية أو شخصية منذ إشتغالى بالعمل العام عسكرياً و سياسياً و حتى تاريخه حتى يتسنى للجميع التأكد من كذب كافة الإدعاءات التى تناولتها وسائل الأعلام و الصحف المحلية و الأجنبية حول أصول عقارية ضخمة و مزعومة فى الخارج أمتلكها أنا و أسرتى.

هذا و سيتضح من الإجراءات المعمول بها أن عناصر و مصادر أرصدة و ممتلكات أبنائى علاء و جمال بعيدة عن شبهة إستغلال النفوذ أو التربح بصورة غير مشروعة أو غير قانونية.

و بناء عليه و بعد إنتهاء الجهات المعنيه من هذا و التأكد من سلامته و صحته فإننى أحتفظ بكافة حقوقى القانونية تجاه كل من تعمد النيل منى و من سمعتى و من سمعة أسرتى بالداخل و بالخارج...

الأخوه و الأخوات
ستظل مصر دائماً لنا جميعاً هى الهدف و الرجاء …
وفق الله مصر و شعبها…
و سدد على طريق الخير خطى أبنائها…
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته…".*
الراجل ده فقع مرارتى بجد
حملات ظالمة وإدعاءات باطلة ,, ايه الكلام الفارغ ده,, هو بيكلم مين بالضبط ؟؟؟؟!!
تصدقوا كان ناقص عينى تدمع وافتح صندوق وحساب للتبرع ليه وللاولاده المساكين يا حرام
 كلامه استفزتنى جداااااااااا الحقيقة ,,
يعنى هو ملاك برئ ولا سرق ولا نهب ولا سكت عن السرقة والنهب ولا كان بيصدر اوامر بتعامل مع المتظاهرين باى شكل من الاشكال ولا كان حد بيتعذب ف الاقسام والسجون فى عهده ولا اولاده طلعوا بعمولات فى كل شئ مصري ولا كان عايز ولا بيجهز ابنه للحكم ولا خلى مراته تسيطر وتعين الوزارء ع مزاجها ,,,,, ولا اى شئ .... يا برئ يا ريس احنا مفتريين وظالمة ووحشين ومش لينا عين نشوفك ولا نسمعك انت جمايلك ع راسنا من فوق سرطان اطفال وقتل شباب وتعذيب ابرياء وترمل نساء وتشرد اطفال ودفن عائلات باكملها بالحيا لما يكونوا مش عارفين يعيشوا فين ويرضوا يناموا مع الأموات ف المقابر ولما حتى مش يلاقوا قرش يجيبوا رغيف عيش ولا قرص دواااااااااااااااا ........ وكمان هيقاضى الناس اللى شهروا بسمعته وتاريخه ,,,وزى ما انت عايز ترجع سمعتكم وسمعة أولادك وتحافظ ع تاريخك احنا بقا عايزين نرجع تاريخ مصر القوى زى ما كان زمان وهنرجع حق بلادنا ونحافظ عليها وعلى ارضها واهلها وخيرها ..!
بجد حسيت انه ف عالم تانى ولا اكنه سرق خير مصر ولا سكت ع الفساد اللى كان ماليها ولا قتل خيرة شبابها ,,ولا أمالهم وطموحهم وضحكتهم ..!!
ده ناقص كمان كان يطلب لحملة بإسم "جمعة الإعتذار" مطالباً فيها بأسلوب ساخر الشباب بالنزول لأرض ميدان التحرير والإعتذار للمخلوع عن كل ما قالوه عنه من إفتراءات.
سيادته تألم من حملات الدعاية الظالمة عليه وعلى أسرته ولم يتألم من موت مئات الآلاف من المصريين من المرض والجوع واستشهاد أكتر من 500 شخص برصاص شرطته وتعذيب عشرات الآلاف في سجونه واصابة الآلاف في عينهم برصاص زبانيته .. حقيقي حاجة تكسف وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
مش هنسيب حقنا وحق بلادنا وحق الشهداء والجرحى ........هنحاسبك يا ريس يا مخلوع !!

----------


## zizoYAzizo

سيبكو من حسنى مبارك بقى علشان انا ناويت اعمل مراره حديد عن اى واحد حداد علشان فعلا اتفقعت خلاص عندى  :: 

المقال ده عاجبنى الصراحه 
طره لاند 

*يوميات الكبار فى طره.. نظيف مصدوم..  والعادلى يحمل سبحة 99.. و"السيجار" يجمع عزمى وسليمان.. وخصام بين جرانة  والمغربى.. والسجناء يطالبون بتحويل "المزرعة" لمزار سياحى بأسعار مخفضة  للشعب* 

                           الإثنين، 11 أبريل  2011 - 12:29


 كتب شوقى عبد القادر

 
"إنها أزهى عصور المزرعة" هكذا يراها القيادات والنزلاء، فى سجن  المزرعة، الذى استقبل فى التاسعة من مساء أمس، الدكتورأحمد نظيف، لينضم إلى  قائمة السجناء السوبر ستارز، وبحسب مصادر فى سجن المزرعة، فإن نظيف مازال  يعانى من صدمة اليوم الأول.

وقالت المصادر، بمجرد أن وطأت قدما الدكتورأحمد نظيف، البوابة الرئيسة  للسجن، إلا وتحول لمثار دهشة الحرس بسبب طوله الفارع، وهو الأمر الذى مثّل  لهم صعوبة بالغة، فى أن يجدوا له ملابس تناسبة، مما اضطرهم للانتظار حتى  يأتى له نجله بملابسه الخاصة، وقائمة مشاكل نظيف فى ليلته الأولى لم تتوقف  عند حد الملابس فقط، بل ضمت أيضا السرير الذى سيرقد عليه، وإن اقترح بعض  الحراس بأن يتقدم بالتماس لمأمور السجن لحل هذه المشكلة.        

وبعفوية لا تخلو من السخرية، ناشد عدد من السجناء رئيس حكومة الثورة  الدكتورعصام شرف، تحويل سجن المزرعة الى مزارسياحى، على أن تكون  الزيارة  بأسعار مخفضة لأبناء الشعب المصرى، وهم على ثقة بأن عوائد الزيارة، ستساهم  بقدر كبير فى دعم الاقتصاد الوطنى، بعد أن ضم السجن بين جدرانه، باقة كبيرة  من الوزراء والمشاهير، وقد يكون هذا الطلب مشروعا، إذا ما علمنا أن حى طرة  نفسه يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بالفراعنة، الذين اعتمدوا على هذه المنطقة فى  جلب الحجر الجيرى، المستخدم فى بناء المقابر، وقد أطلقوا على هذه المنطقة  اسم "طرويو"، بينما أطلق عليها أحفادهم من السجناء "بورتو طرة" فى إشارة  لوجود وزيرى الإسكان أحمد المغربى، ومحمد إبراهيم سليمان، ووزير السياحة  زهير جرانة، وقد سبقهم إلى هناك رجل الأعمال الشهير، هشام طلعت مصطفى، الذى  تحول بحكم الأقدمية إلى كبير للسجناء، فمن الصعب أن يرد إلى سجن المزرعة،  وافد جديد إلا ويكون هشام طلعت، فى شرف استقباله، مثلما كان يستقبلهم أيام  المجد والحرية، فى فندق الفورسيزون، وهنا ينبغى الإشارة إلى أن ليس كل  قائمة السوبر ستار من السجناء، يخفف عنهم استقبال هشام صدمة التواجد فى  السجن، وفى مقدمة هؤلاء السجين أحمد عز، الذى يعتبر أن كلمات السباب  الفاحش، مضاف إليها النداء عليه بلقب "الطبال"، والمعاملة الخشنة من  الصولات، تتم بإيعاز من هشام طلعت، بسبب صراعاتهما السابقة، بعدما فتح هشام  باب استيراد الحديد من تركيا، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن هشام تلقى الأسبوع  الماضى، اتصالا هاتفيا من عائلته بالإسكندرية، عن حفل خطبة ابنة شقيقته  سحر.          

وبعيدا عن جولات الصراع بين أحمد عز، وهشام طلعت، خلف أسوار سجن المزرعة،  جاءت حالة الجفاء بين زهير جرانة وأحمد المغربى، لتلفت انتباه عدد كبير من  النزلاء وقيادات السجن مؤخرا، بعكس الأيام الأولى لهما فى سجن المزرعة،  ولكن زالت حالة الدهشة بين قيادات سجن طرة، بعدما علموا أن المغربى تخلى عن  صديقة المقرب جرانة فى تحقيقات النيابة، وألقى عليه بالمسؤولية كاملة،  خاصة فيما بتعلق بقضية أرض جمشة بالغردقة، ويبدوا أن المغربى، مارس نفس  اللعبة فى التحقيقات المتعلقة بفساد وزارة الإسكان مع غريمه اللدود، وزير  الإسكان الأسبق محمد إبراهيم سيلمان، الذى بمجرد أن زالت عنه آثار صدمة  اليوم الأول، إلا وسأل عن زانزنة أحمد المغربى، ولم ترد حتى الآن أنباء عن  حدوث مواجهة بينهما.

وبحسب مصادر فى سجن طرة، فإن محمد إبراهيم سليمان يقضى معظم وقت التريض،  الذى تسمح به إدارة السجن، مع الدكتور زكريا عزمى، رئيس ديوان رئاسة  الجهورية، خاصة وأن الاثنين من قائمة مدخنى السيجار.  

أما جروب سجناء الداخلية، الذى يضم حتى الان 5 سجناء، وهم اللواءات حبيب  العادلى وزير الداخلية الأسبق، وحسن عبد الرحمن رئيس جهاز مباحث أمن  الدولة، وأحمد رمزى رئيس قطاع الأمن المركزى، وإسماعيل الشاعر مدير أمن  القاهرة السابق، وعدلى فايد رئيس مصلحة الأمن العام، فأنهم يقضون معظم وقت  التريض مع بعضهم، باستثناء حبيب العادلى الذى شوهد مؤخرا، وهو يحمل سبحة"  99"، ولكنه يقضى معظم وقت الفسحة بالذهاب إلى كانتين السجن مع هشام طلعت،  بسبب حرص سجناء الداخلية تجنب اللقاء به.

وبعيدا عن القائمة السابقة من السجناء، يضم المزرعة مجموعة أخرى من النزلاء  الأقل شهرة وتضم عهدى فضلى رئيس مجلس إدارة مؤسسة أخبار اليوم السابق،  الذى ينزوى أغلب الوقت داخل غرفته مكتفيا بقراءة الصحف، ويشاركه نفس  الهواية عمرو عسل رئيس هيئة التنمية الصناعية، الذى يقضى معظم الوقت فى  الدعاء، وهناك أيضا علاء أبو الخير، العضو المنتدب المشارك فى شركة "عز  الدخيلة"، الذى انضم إلى قائمة نزلاء سجن طرة مساء الثلاثاء الماضى، بعدما  قرر المستشار على الهوارى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابة الأموال العامة  العليا، حبسه 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات، بتهمة الاستيلاء على 31 مليون  جنيه من أموال الشركة، بالاشتراك مع أحمد عز، إلى جانب تربحه لنفسه بمبلغ  11 مليون جنيه من أموال الشركة بدون وجه حق.

ومن المتوقع أن ينضم إلى قائمة النزلاء، أسماء جديدة فى إطار التحقيقات  التى تجريها نيابة الأموال العامة مع رموز الفساد فى عهد مبارك، إلى جانب  التحقيقات التى يجريها جهاز الكسب غير المشروع، هذا بخلاف الأسماء الواردة  فى  تقرير لجنة تقصى الحقائق عن موقعة الجمل.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عندى حالة غريبة مش قادرة افسرها حاسة انى كلى  متخدر وحاسة انى بقرا غلط او فاهمة غلط او اصابنى عته مفاجئ ومابقتش فاهمة  معانى الكلمات لاول مرة بحس بانتصارنا فى الثورة بالوضوح دا ولاول مرة  بتمنى تطلع مظاهرات وكل المساجد تعلن انها هاتصلى صلاة شكر فى وقت واحد قد  ايه حاسة بالذنب اننا ظلمنا المجلس العسكرى وظلمنا كمان النائب العام احنا  شعب عظيم اوى يا جماعة وفعلا اعظم شعب فى العالم والله ماعارفة اكتب حتى..هاتعيشى يا مصر وهاتبقى اعظم بلد فى الدنيا رغم انف كل الحاقدين والعملاء والخونة وكل الى استحلوا حرماتك ودم ولادك 
هاتعيشىىىىىىىىى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> عندى حالة غريبة مش قادرة افسرها حاسة انى كلى  متخدر وحاسة انى بقرا غلط او فاهمة غلط او اصابنى عته مفاجئ ومابقتش فاهمة  معانى الكلمات لاول مرة بحس بانتصارنا فى الثورة بالوضوح دا ولاول مرة  بتمنى تطلع مظاهرات وكل المساجد تعلن انها هاتصلى صلاة شكر فى وقت واحد قد  ايه حاسة بالذنب اننا ظلمنا المجلس العسكرى وظلمنا كمان النائب العام احنا  شعب عظيم اوى يا جماعة وفعلا اعظم شعب فى العالم والله ماعارفة اكتب حتى..هاتعيشى يا مصر وهاتبقى اعظم بلد فى الدنيا رغم انف كل الحاقدين والعملاء والخونة وكل الى استحلوا حرماتك ودم ولادك 
> هاتعيشىىىىىىىىى


يااااااااااااااه يا جيهان انا مش قادرة اوصف إحساسي 
اقولك ..
انا حاسة إن النيل رجع يجري في عروقي 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يااااااااااااااه يا جيهان انا مش قادرة اوصف إحساسي 
> اقولك ..
> انا حاسة إن النيل رجع يجري في عروقي


من يومين تلاتة سمعت بالصدفة برنامج يسرى فودة على الاون تى فى كان مستضيف اثنين من قواد المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة تابعت البرنامج بشغف كبير جدا لانى بحب جدا اسمع للناس دى بحس ان عندهم دراية واسعة جدا بكل الامور ودايما حجتهم قوية وبيحترموا عقول الناس دا غير مبادئهم العسكرية اللى بيحرصوا عليها جدا لدرجة مثيرة للاعجاب ...
جزء من الحوار تطرق لواقعة حكاها يسرى فودة حصلت بينه وبين المشير ابو غزالة الله يرحمه وكانت بتدور حوالين عودة النعوش بجثث مصريين من العراق فى بداية التسعينات ايام حرب الخليج على ما اظن وفيها قال ابو غزالة للرئيس السابق انه لازم ناخد موقف حازم فى المسألة دى فما كان من مبارك غير انه رد بهدوء وقال (ما هما اللى غلطانين ايه اللى وداهم ...!!) الرد مستفز جدا ومهين جدا لأى مصرى وبيعكس فى نفس الوقت سياسة مبارك مع الدول العربية اللى ادت الى انتهاك كرامة المواطن المصرى فى الدول دى ...الحقيقة انا حسيت ان ضغطى على ولكن يمكن اللى هدانى شوية هو رد اللواء اسماعيل عتمان والحقيقة مش الرد نفسه اللى هدانى ولكن نبرات صوته المختنقة واللى انا متأكدة انه بذل مجهود رهيب فى التماسك عشان يطلع رده هادئ ومحايد ..الناس دى حقيقى شايلة كتير اوى ... يمكن اهم حاجة قالها فى رده ان لو كان هناك كثيرين تجرعوا كاس الظلم فمش لازم نخلى كل الناس يحسوا الظلم دا يمكن الكلام لاول وهلة يبان مستفز لكن لو دققنا فيها هانعرف انه عنده حق وبدال القانون فى النهاية بياخد مجراه وبتتحقق العدالة يبقى لازم نطمن كلنا واكيد اللى حصل النهاردة دا يا سارة ابلغ رد على تحقق العدالة وان مافيش محاباه او حماية او مجاملة او اى شئ من اللى كان بيشاع على الجيش فى الفترة الاخيرة قريت تعليق على الفيس بوك  لمحمد حسين بيوصف فيه المجلس العسكرى وصف جميل جدا وحسيت انه حقيقى اوى 



> انتو  عارفين المجلس العسكري انا بشبهه بايه ..بانه صاحب العربيه الوحيده علي  الطريق بعد ماكل العربيات اتكسرت وانهارت ..وبقت شايله حمل ازيد من حمولتها  الاصليه ..هو ماشي ببطء محسوب ..واللي راكبين بيطالبوه انه يجري عشان  الزجمه خانقاهم ..هو عنده حق في بطئه وهما  عندهم حق في تسرعهم ..الي جانب ان الطريق مليان مجرمين ولصوص وقطاع طرق  عايزين بس يقلبو العربيه علي اللي فيها .. وكل خطوه بتمشيها العربيه دي   متعرفش الضربه هتجيلها منين .. ده كان مبرر البطء ..بطء الحذر ..مش بط  الخوف او الرعب ..صدقوني ده كان احساسي بالجيش والله العظيم طول الفتره  اللي فاتت ..


وصف حقيقى ومعبر جدا جدا  :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## مصراويةجدا

_رصد | المحافظين الجدد الذي تم تعينهم اليوم #



_


> *
> 
> من هو محافظ الجيزة الجديد؟
> 
> 
> 
>  الدكتور على عبد الرحمن، رئيس جامعة القاهرة السابق، بتولى منصب محافظ   الجيزة خلفاً للواء سيد عبد العزيز بعد صدور حركة تغيير المحافظين اليوم،   والذى تولى منصب رئيس جامعة القاهرة لمدة بعد 4 سنوات وأحيل على المعاش بعد   بلوغه السن القانونية للمعاش 30 أغسطس 2008.
> 
> وساهم الدكتور على عبد الرحمن بإعادة ترميم مجلس الشورى عقب احتراقه الذى وقع عام 2008 من خلال مكتبه الهندسى. 
> ...


_
معلش بقى انا جيبت معلومات عن المحافظ اللي يخصني 
وكل واحد بقى يدور على المحافظ اللي يخصه 
ومحدش يعترض على محافظ حد
كل واحد يخليه في المحافظ بتاعه 
وعلى رأي المثل ..
"من تدخل في غير محافظيه وجد ما لا يرضيه" 

_

----------


## nariman

*اللي أوله شرم آخره طره*


*بس يارب تكمل والقانون ياخد مجراه فعلا والحقوق تترد أدبية ومادية*
*ساعتها بس حاتكمل الفرحة ويتحقق العدل*
*وتبقى عبرة للي جاي..أي حد في البلد دي حايفكر ألف مرة قبل ما تطول ايده*
*محدش فوق القانون ..من الرئيس للغفير*

----------


## قلب مصر

وحشني ميدان تحرير المنتدى ....

عارفين يمكن امبارح بس حسيت أن الثورة ابتدت تتحقق وصورتها تبان
الخطوة اللي حصلت من بدء التحقيق مع النظام القديم بالكامل 
كانت لازم تبدا علشان الثوار وأبناء مصر يشعروا بحقيقة الثورة 
وأنها مش خدعة وكلام هتافات والسلام في الميدان
شعور جميل قوي لما الإنسان يشعر بإنه قدر يحقق إنسانيته بنفسه وأنه بيحقق كرامته بنفسه
وأن موقفه ممكن يتحول لفعل حقيقي 
الحمد لله يا مصر
وميروك مصر ... الحقيقية ... الجديدة ومبروك لكل ولاد مصر رجوع مصر 
نحافظ عليها بقى ومنسيبش حد يبهدلها تاني ويهينها ويستبيح ولادها ويذلهم

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> _رصد | المحافظين الجدد الذي تم تعينهم اليوم #
> 
> 
> 
> __
> معلش بقى انا جيبت معلومات عن المحافظ اللي يخصني 
> وكل واحد بقى يدور على المحافظ اللي يخصه 
> ومحدش يعترض على محافظ حد
> كل واحد يخليه في المحافظ بتاعه 
> ...





لاسف الشديد ياساره 

حركه تعديلات مخيبه للامال 
فعلا 
كثير من هؤلاء المحافظين ..ضباط امن الدوله سابقين 
وهو الجهاز الذي دخل بيوت المصريين وقمعهم وقتلهم 
مش عارف ليه الدكتور شرف لم يراعي هذه النقطه 

سمير سلام مثلا محافظ المنصوره (وهذه راي العين مني ) كان يرسل لنا بلطجيه 
وعدد الشهداء في المنصوره يزيدون عن الخمسه شهداء وهذا مانعلمه 
بدلا من ان يتم اعتقاله والتحقيق معه ..يتم احتياره محافظا للمنيا !!

والمحافظ الحالي _حفظي) .. ضابط امن دوله سابق في وزاره العادلي .. 

هل هذا معقول يادكتور شرف .. 

للاسف الشديد ..خطوه لن تساهم في القضاء علي الثوره المضاده 
بل ستزيد ..وستنمو ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لاسف الشديد ياساره 
> 
> حركه تعديلات مخيبه للامال 
> فعلا 
> كثير من هؤلاء المحافظين ..ضباط امن الدوله سابقين 
> وهو الجهاز الذي دخل بيوت المصريين وقمعهم وقتلهم 
> مش عارف ليه الدكتور شرف لم يراعي هذه النقطه 
> 
> سمير سلام مثلا محافظ المنصوره (وهذه راي العين مني ) كان يرسل لنا بلطجيه 
> ...


والله يا محمد انا مش عارفة ولا حد فيهم 
بس لفت انتباهي خبر خلاني مش عارفة ابطل ضحك..
*رصد | مصر |أصداء حركة المحافظين.. مظاهرات بجنوب سيناء وزغاريد بالفيوم*

 :: 
وعشان كده قولت كل واحد يخليه في المحافظ بتاعه 
المبسوطين يزأططوا 
والزعلانين يصوتوا بقى ويدوها مظاهرات وجمعات تطهير وزحف والذي منه لحد ما يوصلوا لمرحلة الزأططة  :: 
والله انا مبقيتش عارفة حاجة ويبدو إن تفكيري وقف عند مرحلة  محاكمة مبارك وحاشيته ..
يمكن لأني من هواة الأفلام اللي بتنتهي نهاية سعيدة يعني العريس يتجوز العروسة او مثلا الراجل الشرير يتقتل او حتى بنت الباشا تعرف إن مامتها هيا نفسها بياعة الورد اللي بتقف جنب بيتهم  :: 
فواضح ان عقلي خلاص انشكح و جاب آخره ومعطلكوش بقى  :: 
شالوا ألدو ..جابوا شاهين ..ألدو قال مانتوش لاعبين  ::   ::  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وحشني ميدان تحرير المنتدى ....
> 
> عارفين يمكن امبارح بس حسيت أن الثورة ابتدت تتحقق وصورتها تبان
> الخطوة اللي حصلت من بدء التحقيق مع النظام القديم بالكامل 
> كانت لازم تبدا علشان الثوار وأبناء مصر يشعروا بحقيقة الثورة 
> وأنها مش خدعة وكلام هتافات والسلام في الميدان
> شعور جميل قوي لما الإنسان يشعر بإنه قدر يحقق إنسانيته بنفسه وأنه بيحقق كرامته بنفسه
> وأن موقفه ممكن يتحول لفعل حقيقي 
> الحمد لله يا مصر
> ...


ايه النور والهنا ده 
منورة يا ام يوسف ..شوفتي مبارك اتحبس الحمد لله وانا بقى مش عارفة افكر تاني 
فين بقى الساسبينس ؟ يعني هنقبض على مين تاني؟؟.. ايوه صح ناقص سوزي 
بس ماذا بعد سوزي ؟  :: 
يعني اصل انا معرفش اشرار تاني اللي يعرف يقول بقى عشان نقبض عليهم 
اصل انا بعد مبارك وانا بقى مسيطر عليه إحساس  اني بقيت عيشة في يوتوبيا خلاص  :: 
يعني لو حبينا ننزل جمعة ما هنقول الشعب يريد إيه بقى ؟؟ ولا هننزل نقول الشعب يقول الحمد لله..الشعب يبوس إيده وش وظهر ؟  :: 
والله يا جماعة انا من كتر الفرحة بهيس ..فسيبكوا مني وكملوا انتوا المسيرة وانا أول ما افوق هاخد أول توك توك واحصلكوا واحد واحد ..واحدة واحدة ..إلى الأمااااام ثورة ثورة  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ايه النور والهنا ده 
> منورة يا ام يوسف ..شوفتي مبارك اتحبس الحمد لله وانا بقى مش عارفة افكر تاني 
> فين بقى الساسبينس ؟ يعني هنقبض على مين تاني؟؟.. ايوه صح ناقص سوزي 
> بس ماذا بعد سوزي ؟ 
> يعني اصل انا معرفش اشرار تاني اللي يعرف يقول بقى عشان نقبض عليهم 
> اصل انا بعد مبارك وانا بقى مسيطر عليه إحساس  اني بقيت عيشة في يوتوبيا خلاص 
> يعني لو حبينا ننزل جمعة ما هنقول الشعب يريد إيه بقى ؟؟ ولا هننزل نقول الشعب يقول الحمد لله..الشعب يبوس إيده وش وظهر ؟ 
> والله يا جماعة انا من كتر الفرحة بهيس ..فسيبكوا مني وكملوا انتوا المسيرة وانا أول ما افوق هاخد أول توك توك واحصلكوا واحد واحد ..واحدة واحدة ..إلى الأمااااام ثورة ثورة





> والله يا محمد انا مش عارفة ولا حد فيهم 
> بس لفت انتباهي خبر خلاني مش عارفة ابطل ضحك..
> *رصد | مصر |أصداء حركة المحافظين.. مظاهرات بجنوب سيناء وزغاريد بالفيوم*
> 
> 
> وعشان كده قولت كل واحد يخليه في المحافظ بتاعه 
> المبسوطين يزأططوا 
> والزعلانين يصوتوا بقى ويدوها مظاهرات وجمعات تطهير وزحف والذي منه لحد ما يوصلوا لمرحلة الزأططة 
> والله انا مبقيتش عارفة حاجة ويبدو إن تفكيري وقف عند مرحلة  محاكمة مبارك وحاشيته ..
> ...


هههههههههههههه
انتى اتجننتى يا بنت ؟!!
بس عندك حق برضو ..عندك حق تتجننى ..
مين كان يصدق ..مين كان يصدق اننا كنا تعبانيين اوى ..وخلاص روحنا بتطلع ومفيش فايدة يا صفية 
وفجأة ..فجأااااااااااااااااااااااة..خلال أيام 
الفسدة بكل مراكزهم وعلى رأسهم الرئيس وأسرته يتحبسوا 
لااااا...لاااااااا
ياريت حد يقولى دا صح واللا احنا لسه بنرسم سيناريو عايزين نطبقه فى الواقع ؟
احنا عايشين تاريخ يا ولاد..عايشين أحلى تاريخ وأجمل وأقيم تاريخ مرت به مصر فى رأيى 
احنا بجد خدنا فرصة لا يمكن أن تتكرر عشنا فيها التجربة كاملة 
ولعل الموضوع دا " أيام الغضب والحرية " هايفضل ذكرى سعيدة من بدايته لنهايته يشهد على أيام حرية مصر ونفض الظلم عنها وقهر المعتدين..اللى هايرجعه هاينتشى اوى ..
هو هو ..هو الشعب المصرى ..مهما قالوا..ومهما عملوا 
هو الشعب ..الشعب وحده وعلى مر تاريخك يا مصر ..اللى صاحب الكلمة العليا..صاحب الحق ..وصاحب الحرية ..
برغم كل شىء سلبى إلا ان اللى حصل إنجاز عظيم..المصريين دلوقتى بيقروا عينا فى بيوتهم..بجد الناس استريحت ..كانوا متعذبين ومشتتين والناس دى كانت برا السجون لسه
دلوقتى فيه اطمئنان ..هو اطمئنان الراحة من بعد عذاب طويل ..هو قصاص عادل وثأر مستحق أعاد الدماء فى عروقنا ودفع بالدفء فى أوصالنا الباردة ووجوهنا الشاحبة ..هو اطمئنان الإرتواء من بعد التشقق والتقشف والجفاء..اطمئنان لا يعنى الضحكة والفرحة بقدر ما يعنى الدمعة اللى بتنزل من الفرح ..وشتان بين دمعة الحزن ودمعة الفرح ..دمعة استعذاب المطأنينة والسكون..دمعة العودة لمصر وللوطن ..

ان كنتوا بتحبوا مصر فعلا ..انهضوا بقى ..انهضواااا 
اشتغلوا ..اشتغلوا بضمير ..ماتضيعوش الفرصة
ولا تخلوا الأخطاء تتراكم لغاية لما بتصنع فجوات تكبر وتبقى فجوة كبيرة توقعنا وتاخد مصر فى دوامتها ..
يا أبناء مصر ..ملناش حجة ..نواجه نفسنا بقى ونشوف كنا بنعمل ايه غلط ونعيد ترميمة ونعيد اصلاحه 
اتحدوا نفسكم ..قفوا قصادها واطرودها كل ما تركه الظلم والاستبداد والقمع علينا من خوف واتكال وكسل وصمت ..
تعالو بجد نرجع لنفسنا ..ونرجع لمصر ونحافظ عليها أفعالا لا أقوالا واستثيروا همة كل اللى تعرفوه
هاتقبلنا لسه مثالب ومشكلات ..بس هى محدودة وهاتزول لأنها أضعف وموش هايبقى لها وجود فى مصر الجديدة ..
وكلها كام سنة وهانحس بالتغيير حوالينا ملموس وفى حياتنا الشخصية 


 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههههههه
> انتى اتجننتى يا بنت ؟!!
> بس عندك حق برضو ..عندك حق تتجننى ..
> مين كان يصدق ..مين كان يصدق اننا كنا تعبانيين اوى ..وخلاص روحنا بتطلع ومفيش فايدة يا صفية 
> وفجأة ..فجأااااااااااااااااااااااة..خلال أيام 
> الفسدة بكل مراكزهم وعلى رأسهم الرئيس وأسرته يتحبسوا 
> لااااا...لاااااااا
> ياريت حد يقولى دا صح واللا احنا لسه بنرسم سيناريو عايزين نطبقه فى الواقع ؟
> احنا عايشين تاريخ يا ولاد..عايشين أحلى تاريخ وأجمل وأقيم تاريخ مرت به مصر فى رأيى 
> ...


_اه والله يا ندى انا اتجننت فعلا وعمالة اتنطط في البيت واعمل حاجات غريبة وكل اما اقابل حد في وشي اقوله انا الشعب انا الشعب_ 
_اول مرة احس ان في عدل بجد_ 
_وعمالة اسأل نفسي إيه اللي احنا عملنا ده؟!!!_
_انا انا ...حاسة اننا ابطال النينجا_ 
_وعمالة اسمع اغنية ملهاش علاقة بأي حاجة في أي حاجة بس متمزجة على الآآآآخر_ 




_بيعجبني أوي وهوا بيقول .._

_ياااا عيني مال الجميل مشغول ومتحير ..قولوا له بدري عليك الحيرة يا صغير_ 
_وحق ورد الخدود و العود وتفاحه .. ببسمه حلووووووة تخلي الدنيا تتغير_ 

_ايه الجمل ده ؟؟ في كده يا ربي ؟ انا مبزوطة اخر انبزاط_  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> _اه والله يا ندى انا اتجننت فعلا وعمالة اتنطط في البيت واعمل حاجات غريبة وكل اما اقابل حد في وشي اقوله انا الشعب انا الشعب_ 
> _اول مرة احس ان في عدل بجد_ 
> _وعمالة اسأل نفسي إيه اللي احنا عملنا ده؟!!!_
> _انا انا ...حاسة اننا ابطال النينجا_ 
> _وعمالة اسمع اغنية ملهاش علاقة بأي حاجة في أي حاجة بس متمزجة على الآآآآخر_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ربنا يسعدك يارب ويزأططك أكتر وأكتر
انتى على حق ..ماتجننتيش ولا حاجة 
الموضوع يستاهل فرح وأنا لسه هاعملكوا حفلة كبيرة اوى ان شاء الله
اللى احنا فيه بقولك تاريخ..تاريخ رسمناه فى الحقيقة وبنعيشه دلوقتى يا سارة
ان شاء الله مصر هاتبقى أحلى وأحلى
فاكرة لما قولتك أنا عندى ايمان راسخ وعقيدة يقينية ان البلد دى لن تصاب بأذى مهما استمر
وهاتقدر تنفض كل شىء فى موعده
صدقينى يا سارة
دى حقيقة 
حقيقة تاريخية فى الماضى والحاضر

بصى بقى انا بسمع دى ..بحبها اوى يا سارة ..كنت متعودة اسمعها الصبح بدرى فى الإذاعة ..فى بيت الأسرة ..لها عندى عبق تانى خالص ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وصل صباح اليوم، طلعت السادات رئيس الحزب الوطنى  المنحل إلى وزارة العدل، للمثول للتحقيقات فى البلاغ الذى قدمه ضد نفسه  وأفراد عائلته للتحقيق فى مصدر ثرواتهم.
> 
> وكان طلعت السادات نجل شقيق الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات، تقدم الأربعاء  الماضى، ببلاغ للنائب العام مطالبا بالتحقيق فى مصادر ثروته وثروات كل من  شقيقيه محمد أنور وزكريا أحمد عصمت السادات وابن عمه جمال السادات، واتهم  أفراد عائلة الرئيس السادات الوارد أسمائهم فى بلاغه بالاتجار فى الأراضى  فى عدة مناطق مختلفة، مشددا على ضرورة التحقيق فى مصادر ثروتهم، وأحال  النائب العام البلاغ للكسب غير المشروع.









 ::  ::  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*رصد | اليوم السابع | شرف وحواس يستعرضان خطة "الآثار"
الأحد،
 17 أبريل 2011 - 17:05
رصد | الاهرام | حبس زاهي حواس سنة وكفالة 500 جنيه لامتناعه عن تنفيذ حكم قضائي17-4-2011 | 16:29

الرأى والرأى الاخرر*


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_Staaaaar Wars

_




 :: 

هوا ايه اللي حصل للناس ؟
كل الناس بقت بتتخانق مع كل الناس بطريقة تضايق كل الناس 

وانا خلاااااص




















مخي فووووت

----------


## طائر الشرق

عاوز  انام

----------


## قلب مصر

لو كان حد قاللي الكلام دا من ثلاث شهور بالتمام والكمال كنت قولتله روح غير الصنف وتعالى علشان دماغك فوتت مش مستحملة

ما لم أكن أتخيله لا في أحلامي ولا يقظتي ولا حتى تهيئاتي وشطحاتي
النائب العام بيض الله وجهه  :: 
أمر بنقل مبارك لمستشفى مزرعة طرة 
حد يقدر يقولي على خبر اجمل من كدة
طبعا مش بتكلم على المرض لأنه لا شماتة في المرض
لكن بتكلم على تطبيق العدل والمساواة
وانه ليس هناك احد فوق القانون
والكل من اكبر كبير لصغر غفير حيتعامل نفس المعاملة
ويكفي ان نغمة انت مش عارف انت بتكلم مين او انت متعرفش انا ابن مين 
انتهت بح خلاص مبقالهاش وجود
حقول ايه بس ...
حقك يا مصر تتدلعي ولادك ردولك كرامتك وعزتك ومش حيهدالهم بال إلا لما اسمك يرتفع في عنان السماء بالجد والاجتهاد والعمل
بحبك يا مصر


خدوا بقى الخبر الطازة  بتاع نقل مبارك لمستشفى مزرعة طرة

أعلن المتحدث الرسمى للنيابة العامة، أن المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام، أمر بنقل الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك إلى مستشفى ليمان مزرعة طره، وكلف وزارة الداخلية بسرعة استكمال التجهيزات الطبية اللازمة به، وأبلغ بذلك كتابة اللواء منصور العيسوى وزير الداخلية، كما أمر بنقل الرئيس السابق إلى أحد المستشفيات العسكرية لحين نقله إلى مستشفى السجن.

وأوضح المتحدث الرسمى للنيابة العامة أن المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام، تلقى من الدكتور السباعى أحمد السباعى كبير الأطباء الشرعيين اليوم الأحد تقريرا عن حالة مستشفى السجن، لبيان مدى إمكانية نقل الرئيس السابق إليها لتنفيذ أمر الحبس الاحتياطى عليه، وكذا الانتقال إلى مستشفى شرم الشيخ لتوقيع الكشف الطبى على الرئيس السابق لبيان حالته الصحية وإمكانية نقله إلى مستشفى السجن بناء على ذلك.

وأفاد كبير الأطباء الشرعيين للنائب العام أن مستشفى سجن ليمان طره مازال تحت الإنشاء، وهو عبارة عن غرف خالية غير مجهزة، وأن الأجهزة الطبية الخاصة بالمستشفى مازالت فى صناديقها، ولم يتم تركيبها أو تشغيلها، وتحتاج إلى مده زمنية تصل إلى أكثر من شهر لتركيب الأجهزة بالمستشفى، وخاصة غرفة الرعاية المركزة.

كما أثبت كبير الأطباء الشرعيين انتقاله إلى مستشفى سجن مزرعة طره، وتبين أنه يمكن أن تستقبل حالات الرعاية بشرط استكمال تجهيزه ببعض الأدوات الطبية التى أثبتها فى تقريره، وأشار كبير الأطباء الشرعيين إلى أنه انتقل صباح أمس السبت إلى مستشفى شرم الشيخ ومعه بعض المختصين فى الرعاية المركزة، وتم توقيع الكشف الطبى على الرئيس السابق، وتبين أن حالته الصحية مستقرة بالعلاج الدوائى، ولا يوجد ما يمنع إمكانية نقله إلى مستشفى السجن بشرط تجهيزه لأنه معرض للإصابة بارتجاج أذينى والذى يعانى منه فى أى لحظة، وهو ما قد يودى بحياته نتيجة توقف القلب المفاجئ وهو ما يحتاج لوجوده تحت العلاج فى الرعاية المركزة سواء فى مستشفى السجن بعد تجهيزه أو خارجه.

وأضاف المتحدث الرسمى للنيابة العامة أنه قام اليوم الأحد بإرسال خطاب إلى وزير الداخلية يبلغها فيه باتخاذ إجراءات نقل الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك إلى أحد المستشفيات العسكرية لتنفيذ أمر الحبس الاحتياطى ضده به مؤقتا، مع اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات الطبية لملاحظة حالته وتوفير العلاج وتعيين الحراسة اللازمة عليه، كونه محبوسا احتياطيا، لحين استكمال التجهيزات بمستشفى السجن لنقل الرئيس إليه.


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=398116

----------


## اليمامة

دى عدالة السماء يا أم يوسف
دى معجزة مصر 
فعلا فعلا مصر بلد المعجزات
اللى موش قادر يصدق ييجى يتفرج ويشوف
أيها العالم ..
يا كل الامبراطوريات المتحضرة والمتقدمة 
يا كل الأمم وكل العصريات ..وكل الأيديولوجيات المقننة والمدروسة 
أيها العالم ..
تعال هنا عند بلد الحضارة الشامخة ..عند مفرق الشرق 
تعالوا لمصر ..الدولة المعجزة..الدولة التاريخية والثقافية والحضارية والعلمية
تعالوا لمصر دولة الإيمان 
دولة الإبداع ..دولة الصمود 
الدولة التى لا تقهر ولو مرت عليها آلاف الحقب المستبدة
تعالوا لمصر لتروا المعجزة الحقيقية التى لم تفعلها اعتى امبراطوريات العالم المتقدمة والديمقراطية
تعالوا لمصر لتتعلموا كيف تكونوا روحانيين وانسانيين وايمانيين ومبدعين
تعالوا لمصر ..ولهذا الشعب
الذى لم يكن يملك قوت يومه ربما ولا الحد الأدنى من متاع الحياة وامكاناتها الفاخرة 
ولكنه ملك إيمان ..ملك ضمير ..ملك كرامة انسانية ..ملك قلب قوى يشده لعمق الجذور 
تعالوا لمصر لتروا المعجزة وترون كيف هو الحق ..وكيف هى القوانيين عندما يجب أن تكون عادلة وحقيقية لا مفتعلة وسطحية وغير محايدةة ومفصلة 
تعالوا لمصر لتشهدوا معجزة الشعب المصرى الصبور والصامد والمكافح والصنديد
تعالوا لمصر لتشهدوا حكاية شعب ..وقصة حضارة
تعال أيها العالم هنا لتؤمن وتعرف وتتعظ ..
تعال أيها العالم ..تعال
ولتشهد يا ضميره

----------


## the_chemist

الحمد لله

كان حلماً وخيالاَ فهوى

النتيجة الأكيدة هى أن مصر بدأت تتغير للأفضل

ربنا يوفق شباب مصر

----------


## hanoaa

> لو كان حد قاللي الكلام دا من ثلاث شهور بالتمام والكمال كنت قولتله روح غير الصنف وتعالى علشان دماغك فوتت مش مستحملة
> 
> ما لم أكن أتخيله لا في أحلامي ولا يقظتي ولا حتى تهيئاتي وشطحاتي
> النائب العام بيض الله وجهه 
> أمر بنقل مبارك لمستشفى مزرعة طرة 
> حد يقدر يقولي على خبر اجمل من كدة
> طبعا مش بتكلم على المرض لأنه لا شماتة في المرض
> لكن بتكلم على تطبيق العدل والمساواة
> وانه ليس هناك احد فوق القانون
> ...


و الله يا أم يوسف لو كنت بعرف أزغرد كنت عملتها
عقبال يا رب إللى لازقين فى الكراسى و بيسمعوا إهاناتهم بودنهم و لازقين برضه فيها مايسيبوها
شرفت بورتو طرة يا سيادة الفريق

----------


## سوما

وبدأت أصدق ان مصر بتنفس حرية فعلاً ,, عقبال ما احس ان جميع طوائف وميول الشعب بتنفس حرية هى كمان بعيد عن تعصب كل اتجاة وميلهم وفرضهم لرأيهم بالقوة ..!!
بدأت أحس بتغيير السياسة فعلاً ,, بعد خبر اعتزام مصر فتح معبر رفح مع قطاع غزة بشكل دائم ان شاء الله  .. وكمان لما قرأيت الخبر ده

*مصر ترفض المساعدات الأمريكية المشروطة

رفضت مصر رسميا مقترحات وشروط الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية‏,‏ الخاصة بمنحها‏150 مليون دولار في إطار الدعم الأمريكي للتنمية الاقتصادية في مرحلة ما بعد ثورة‏25‏ يناير‏,‏ ومساعدة مصر علي تجاوز الخسائر الاقتصادية‏,‏ ودعم عملية التحول الديمقراطي‏.‏

وتلقت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة خطابا رسميا عاجلا من وزارة الخارجية المصرية, لتأكيد رفض الحكومة المصرية شروط واشنطن الخاصة بتقديم هذه المساعدة, ورفض الإجراءات الأحادية من جانب الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية.
وكان الدكتور سمير رضوان وزير المالية, وفايزة أبوالنجا وزيرة التعاون الدولي قد زارا واشنطن الشهر الماضي, وطالبا الجانب الأمريكي بإلغاء الديون المصرية للولايات المتحدة, أو منح مصر مساعدات عاجلة تصل إلي7 مليارات دولار, إلا أن واشنطن رفضت بحجة أن الموازنة الأمريكية لا تسمح بإلغاء الديون البالغة3,5 مليار دولار.

واعتبرت الحكومة المصرية أن المساعدات الأمريكية ليست مسألة حياة أو موت, وأن رفضها للقرارات الأحادية تأسيسا علي تكرار التجاوزات من الجانب الأمريكي في أسلوب تنفيذ بعض المشروعات, خصوصا ما يتعلق بتقديم تمويل مباشر من برنامج المساعدات الاقتصادية للقطاع الخاص المصري, ولمنظمات المجتمع المدني, والجمعيات غير الحكومية بشكل مباشر, ومن دون الالتزام بأن تكون هذه المنظمات والجمعيات مسجلة لدي وزارة التضامن والعدل الاجتماعي وفقا للقانون المصري, بما يتنافي مع الأعراف الدولية.*

----------


## hanoaa

ياريت تركزوا معايا
ملخص زيارة السيد عمرو موسى للمنيا يوم الأحد الموافق 1-5-2011
تقرير ملخص عن ما حدث خلال خطبه السيد عمرو موسي بالمنيا1- كان موعده العاشره صباحا جاء في حدود الثانيه ظهرا
2- استقبال  بفرقه الطبل و الزمر
3- حدوث تعدى من رجل يرتدى جلابيه  داكنة اللون ويضع نضاره شمس على رأسه وبخلفه مجموعه من البلطجيه على المعارضين وقد توصلنا الى اسمه فى النهايه وقادم فى سرد الأحداث.
4- تكلم عن السلبيات الموجوده في المجتمع و ضروره تغيرها مع عدم الاشاره و لو من بعيد عن كيفيه تغيره
- اعتراض الخطبه سيده من السيدات بقولها : لو سمحت اتكلم عن حقوق المرأه من فضلك .. فابتسم ابتسامه عريضه و قال لها مازحا انا ضد الكوته .. فقامت امرأه اخري من مؤسسي فكره الكوته و قالت له التي و لدت عمرو موسي امراه و التي جعلت من عمرو موسي مرشحا الان لرئاسه الجمهوريه امراه ايضا
5- نأتي لاهم جزء و هو جزء الاسئله برجاء التركيز
السؤال الاول: كان  من تامر ابو والليل من حزب الغد و كان السؤال : حضرتك لما جيت الاستقبال كان شبيها جدا بما كان يحدث من الحزب الوطني .. و حضرتك اختزلت الوزاره في عهدك الي شخصك لما لا اشعر باي تغيير عن اسلوب الحزب الوطني و السياسه القديمه ؟
كانت الاجابه : قال له بعصبيه : ده كلام مرسل انت مش عارف يعني ايه اصلا اختزلت الوزاره لشخصي .. انت قريت الكلمه دي في مقال و جي تقولها لكن انت مش فاهم معناها
السؤال الثاني : و كان من احمد نبيل طالب بالفرقه السادسه بكلية طب المنيا و كان السؤال كالاتي: حضرتك كان ليك فيديو و قلت فيه نصا : انا ارشح مبارك مئه مره ايا كان المرشح امامه - و عندما سألوك عن جمال مبارك فقلت انه كفء .. و الفيديو موجود علي اليوتيوب ممكن اي حد يدخل و يشوفه يا تري ايه سر التحول ده بعد الثوره؟؟
كانت الاجابه كالاتي : الثوره لما نجحت غيرت مقايسنا كلها ..انا فضلت اخدم عشر سنين في وزاره الخارجيه و الفيديو ده من 2009 .. و لما قلت ارشح مبارك انا كان قصدي انه لما اتحطت الماده 76 مكنش ممكن اي حد يترشح الا هو او ابنه .. فانا اختار الاب .. و الاسئله دي قديمه و اتسألت كثير.. و انا فى الحقيقه مش عارف ليه الشباب شاغلين دماغهم بالماضي؟؟
السؤال الثالث .. كان من احد الشابات .. و كان سؤالها هو : حضرتك الفتره اللي مسكت فيها جامعه الدول العربيه .. ايه التقدم اللي حصل فيها خلال الفتره دي - ؟ ده اولا .. ثانيا : ابته حبيب العادلي و ابنه فتحي سرور و ابن صفوت الشريف .. بيشتغلوا في جامعه الدول العربيه .. الكفاءات دي اتعينت ازاي ؟؟ ثالثا.... حضرتك النهارده بتناقش السلبيات اللي كلنا عارفين انها موجوده و علرفين انها لازم تتغير .. بس مقولتش ازاي .. انا من خلال معلوماتي المتواضعه اعرف ان البرنامج الانتخابي عباره عن خطه زمنيه لتغيير السلبيات دي و كيفيه تغيرها و ليس مجرد طرحها...
و كانت الاجابه .. لم يجيب تماما عن اول نقطتين في السؤال ... ثانيا قال لي الخطه عندما انتهي من البرنامج اصله لسه مخلصش....
 اولا اجاباته لم تكن مقنعه بالمره بالاضافه الي تجنبه الملحوظ للنقاط الاساسيه للاسئله المطروحه ...
ثانيا جزء ضئيل جدا من الموجودين في القاعه هم اللي بيقوموا بالتصفيق له و علي الفاضيه و المليانه ...
ثالثا عند حضورك في القاعه لابد و ان ينتابك شعور انك تشم و بشده رائحه الحزب الوطني المنحل و اسلوب النظام السابق
رابعا ... انا ذكرت في اول التقرير انها خطبه .. لانه فعلا كان بيلقي خطبه .. و كلام مرسل .. و محفوظ و ليس له اي اهميه و ليس فيه اي جديد
بالنسبه بقي للتعدي علي اعضاء حركه 6 ابريل فقد قام احد شباب الحزب ومجموعه من مؤيدي عمرو موسي بالتعدي في بدايه الندوه وذلك لانهم اعترضو علي عمرو موسي ولكن سرعان ماتم السيطره عليهم وفي نهايه الندوه قام شخص يدعي امير محمد عبدالرحيم بالتعدي علي حذيفه سعداوي احد شباب الحركه بالمنيا بعد الندوة ثم توجه بعد ذلك السيد عمرو موسى الى بهو الفندق استعدادا للدخول فى مؤتمر صحفى وأغلقت خلفه الابواب منعا لدخول الناس ولكن تمكن اثنين من أعضاء الحركه وهما عمرو خفاجه واسلام الاحمدى من الدخول وكان الغرض معرفة اسم الشخص الذى أحضر البلطجيه وفضح ذلك وتوضيح ماحدث داخل المؤتمر وبالفعل تمكنوا من ذلك فالشخص يدعى احمد ابو المجد مفتاح وهو عضو سابق فى مجلس الشعب عن الحزب الوطنى وتمكن عضوى الحركه الى الدخول فى المؤتمر الصحفى ثم استلم الكلمه عمرو خفاجه وقال تعقيبا على أحد الصحفيات المؤيدين لعمرو موسى والتى قالت أن من يسعى لفشل المؤتمر هو من يفعل ذلك فى كل مؤتمرات عمرو موسى وكان التعقيب سرد ماحدث بالتفصيل مع ذكر اسم الشخص المتسبب والذى كان متواجدا فى المؤتمر ثم بعد ذكر اسمه اختفى تماما وقاطع احد الصحفيين عمرو خفاجه بان هذا الكلام غير صحيح ولكنه طلب منه عدم التدخل فى الحديث لأن الكلام لا يوجه اليه واتضح بعد ذلك أن هذا الصحفى ابن اخت المدعو احمد مفتاح ثم اعترض الصحفيون على دخول من ليس صحفيا الى المؤتمر والاشاره الى عمرو خفاجه واسلام الاحمدى وتتابعت الاسئله ولكننا استطعنا أن نطلب الكلمه لتوجيه بعض الأسئله للسيد عمرو موسى وحدث ذلك بالفعل وبدأ عضو الحركه عمرو خفاجه مره اخرى فى الحديث وكان اول ماقاله
الانطباع الذى اخذته عن هذا المؤتمر هو مؤتمر لترشيح شخص لعضوية مجلس الشعب وليس منصب رئيسا للجمهوريه وهذا الانطباع بسبب توجيه الدعوه فقط الى كبار عائلات المنيا وعمد القرى  وبعض رجال الاعمال وكان من الافضل أن يكون مؤتمرا جماهيريا فى الشارع يستطيع الحضور اليه كل من اراد من ابناء المنيا فقد أدى ذلك الى أن أغلبية الحاضرين وجوها قديمه من الحزب الوطنى وهم من تعدوا علينا فى الداخل
ثم وجه اليه عدة أسئله وهى كالتالى :
1- ماهو تقييمكم لحركة المحافظين الأخيره وتعامل الحكومه مع أزمة قنا ، وفى حال فوزكم فى انتخابات الرئاسه كيف سيتم اختيار المحافظين عن طريق التعيين ام الانتخاب ؟
تم أخذ ذيل السؤال وتمت الاجابه عليه وان برنامجه الانتخابى يتضمن انتخاب المحافظين
2- بالنسبه للمجالس المحليه هل سيتم حلها فورا عقب انتخابات الرئاسه فى حالة الفوز ام سيرجئ هذا القرار عدة اشهر؟
كانت الاجابة أن المحليات جزء اساسى فى منظومة الفساد وسيتم حلها نهائيا
3- اشرتم فى حديثكم بأن الشباب يسئلون نفس السؤال المكرر الخاص بالحديث التليفزيونى الذى أعلنت فيه عن نيتك انتخاب مبارك الاب أيا كان المنافس ولكن دعنى أكرر هذا السؤال مع التسليم جدلا بأنه لم يكن هناك غير مبارك الاب والابن يستطيع الترشح وأنك اخترت الاب فذلك يعنى انك تماشيت مع مبدأ احسن الوحشين حسنا ولك ايضا تصريح فى المصرى اليوم اليوميه فى 23-12-2009 ردا على سؤال حول امكانية ترشحك لرئاسة الجمهوريه كانت الاجابة أن الطريق مغلق ، ماذا فعل السيد عمرو موسى فى كل هذه الفتره من محاولات لجعل الطريق مفتوحا له ولغيره ؟
كانت الاجابه  غير مقنعه بأنه ادلى بتصريح أن الماده 76 لا تسمح لأحد بالترشح ومن وجهة نظره بأن هذا التصريح قوى فى ظل جبروت النظام السابق ، ولكن قاطعه عمرو مره أخرى وقال له لماذا على سبيل المثال عند تكوين الجمعيه الوطنيه للتغييرلم تقم بدعم مطالبها تصريحا أو قولا فقط على اضعف الايمان وليس الانضمام لها ؟
كانت الاجابه أنه كان يشغل منصب الامين العام لجامعة الدول العربيه  ولم يكن يستطيع أن يأخذ مثل هذه المواقف وأن البرادعى لم يفعل هذا الا بعد تقاعده بشهرين.
4- السيد عمرو موسى امينا عاما لجامعة الدول قرابة العشر سنوات  وباقى فى ولايته خمسة عشر يوما لم نرى تقدم فى العلاقات العربيه أو حتى الاتفاق على قرار ، الم يكن من الاولى حاليا أن تتابع ماتبقى لك فى جامعة الدول مايحدث فى ليبيا وسوريا واليمن والبحرين  بدلا من البدء فى حملة الترشيح للرئاسه  والذهاب الان لكل المحافظات على الرغم من بعد الفتره الزمنيه لانتخابات الرئاسه؟
كان الرد غير مقنعا بأن ذلك يتم عن طريق الاتصالات المستمره وليس من الضرورى تواجده الدائم فى المكتب فقاطعه عمرو ماذا نفعل بالاتصالات نريد شيئا ملموسا على الارض فاكمل الامين العام بأن هناك مؤتمرا عربيا يتم التحضير له لاتخاذ موقف لما يحدث فى سوريا فقاطعه عمرو مره أخرى نرجو أن لا يكون القرار مقتصرا فقط على تجميد عضوية سوريا كما فعلتم مع ليبيا ولم يحول ذلك ضد استمرار نزيف الدم الليبى .
ثم تم استكمال المؤتمر الصحفى وتوجهنا الى باب الفندق لمغادرته.

----------


## hanoaa

طبعاً الحوار كله المفروض ينزل بالون الأحمر و كله علامات إستفهام 
أحد أصدقائى إللى كانوا موجودين فى اللقاء كاتب فى بوست ليه على الفيس إن السيد عمرو موسى كان قرفان مننا
ده لينك النوت على صفحتى ع الفيس
http://www.facebook.com/sweetbonbona...3?notif_t=like
و لو عايزين تشوفوا التعليقات إدخلوا على النوت الأصلى من على صفحتى
و مستنية أشوف رأيكوا إيه

----------


## hanoaa

> وبدأت أصدق ان مصر بتنفس حرية فعلاً ,, عقبال ما احس ان جميع طوائف وميول الشعب بتنفس حرية هى كمان بعيد عن تعصب كل اتجاة وميلهم وفرضهم لرأيهم بالقوة ..!!
> بدأت أحس بتغيير السياسة فعلاً ,, بعد خبر اعتزام مصر فتح معبر رفح مع قطاع غزة بشكل دائم ان شاء الله  .. وكمان لما قرأيت الخبر ده
> 
> *مصر ترفض المساعدات الأمريكية المشروطة
> 
> رفضت مصر رسميا مقترحات وشروط الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية‏,‏ الخاصة بمنحها‏150 مليون دولار في إطار الدعم الأمريكي للتنمية الاقتصادية في مرحلة ما بعد ثورة‏25‏ يناير‏,‏ ومساعدة مصر علي تجاوز الخسائر الاقتصادية‏,‏ ودعم عملية التحول الديمقراطي‏.‏
> 
> وتلقت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة خطابا رسميا عاجلا من وزارة الخارجية المصرية, لتأكيد رفض الحكومة المصرية شروط واشنطن الخاصة بتقديم هذه المساعدة, ورفض الإجراءات الأحادية من جانب الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية.
> وكان الدكتور سمير رضوان وزير المالية, وفايزة أبوالنجا وزيرة التعاون الدولي قد زارا واشنطن الشهر الماضي, وطالبا الجانب الأمريكي بإلغاء الديون المصرية للولايات المتحدة, أو منح مصر مساعدات عاجلة تصل إلي7 مليارات دولار, إلا أن واشنطن رفضت بحجة أن الموازنة الأمريكية لا تسمح بإلغاء الديون البالغة3,5 مليار دولار.
> ...



الله عليكى يا مصر
ايوه كده 
علميهم إن مالكيش دراع بيوجعك علشان يمسكوكى منه

----------


## اليمامة

> طبعاً الحوار كله المفروض ينزل بالون الأحمر و كله علامات إستفهام 
> أحد أصدقائى إللى كانوا موجودين فى اللقاء كاتب فى بوست ليه على الفيس إن السيد عمرو موسى كان قرفان مننا
> ده لينك النوت على صفحتى ع الفيس
> http://www.facebook.com/sweetbonbona...3?notif_t=like
> و لو عايزين تشوفوا التعليقات إدخلوا على النوت الأصلى من على صفحتى
> و مستنية أشوف رأيكوا إيه


يا هناء صباح الفل
هو فعلا كدا يا هناء
رجل متعالى وقرفان من الناس وبيتهم جدا بالمظهر..وحتى فى سياساته كان بيهتم بمواقف مظهرية ستعود على شخصه وتلقى الضوء عليه ..بيتكلم كتير ..لكن تنفيذ ومواقف قاطعة لأ..ممكن يقبل بالتراجع وبالقرارات الخاصة تحت الضغط وللمظهرية برضو ..لا يقارن بشجاعة نبيل العربى ..هذا رأيى ..ولقاءه مع شباب المنيا لقاء دعائى ولقاء واجب ولقاء على مضض كما شعرت من الحوار ..

صباح الفل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أما عمرو موسي سألته مني الشاذلي في العاشرة مساءً ، ما هو رد فعلك لو لم ينتخبك الناس وسقطت في الانتخابات؟
فرد موسي بمنتهي العجرفة والتعالي وأرجع ظهرة مستنداً علي الكرسي ووضع رجل علي رجل وأخذ يخبط بالقلم علي الترابيزة امامه وقال:

سوف أجلس في المنزل وأنسحب من الحياة السياسية وأعتزل العمل السياسي أستمتع بما تبقي من حياتي مع أسرتي


وأنا من موقعي هذا بقول لعمورة 































مع السلامة  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> يا هناء صباح الفل
> هو فعلا كدا يا هناء
> رجل متعالى وقرفان من الناس وبيتهم جدا بالمظهر..وحتى فى سياساته كان بيهتم بمواقف مظهرية ستعود على شخصه وتلقى الضوء عليه ..بيتكلم كتير ..لكن تنفيذ ومواقف قاطعة لأ..ممكن يقبل بالتراجع وبالقرارات الخاصة تحت الضغط وللمظهرية برضو ..لا يقارن بشجاعة نبيل العربى ..هذا رأيى ..ولقاءه مع شباب المنيا لقاء دعائى ولقاء واجب ولقاء على مضض كما شعرت من الحوار ..
> 
> صباح الفل



مساء الفل يا ندى 
هاقول إيه ربنا يرحمنا
أصل إحنا بينا و بين حسنى عشرة فلازم نلاقى حد يفكرنا بيه

----------


## R17E

> ياريت تركزوا معايا
> ملخص زيارة السيد عمرو موسى للمنيا يوم الأحد الموافق 1-5-2011
> تقرير ملخص عن ما حدث خلال خطبه السيد عمرو موسي بالمنيا1- كان موعده العاشره صباحا جاء في حدود الثانيه ظهرا
> 2- استقبال  بفرقه الطبل و الزمر
> 3- حدوث تعدى من رجل يرتدى جلابيه  داكنة اللون ويضع نضاره شمس على رأسه وبخلفه مجموعه من البلطجيه على المعارضين وقد توصلنا الى اسمه فى النهايه وقادم فى سرد الأحداث.
> 4- تكلم عن السلبيات الموجوده في المجتمع و ضروره تغيرها مع عدم الاشاره و لو من بعيد عن كيفيه تغيره
> - اعتراض الخطبه سيده من السيدات بقولها : لو سمحت اتكلم عن حقوق المرأه من فضلك .. فابتسم ابتسامه عريضه و قال لها مازحا انا ضد الكوته .. فقامت امرأه اخري من مؤسسي فكره الكوته و قالت له التي و لدت عمرو موسي امراه و التي جعلت من عمرو موسي مرشحا الان لرئاسه الجمهوريه امراه ايضا
> 5- نأتي لاهم جزء و هو جزء الاسئله برجاء التركيز
> السؤال الاول: كان  من تامر ابو والليل من حزب الغد و كان السؤال : حضرتك لما جيت الاستقبال كان شبيها جدا بما كان يحدث من الحزب الوطني .. و حضرتك اختزلت الوزاره في عهدك الي شخصك لما لا اشعر باي تغيير عن اسلوب الحزب الوطني و السياسه القديمه ؟
> ...


بالامس فقط كنت اتحدث مع زيزو عن استغرابه لحدوث افعال هي ليست مستغربه بالاساس , كنا نتحدث عن التسلسل التاريخي للافراد و طبائع البشر , و كم نحن طيبون ولا نتعلم من الشيخ الحكيم المسمي بالتاريخ 
أنا هنا فقط لاندهش و استغرب من استهجانك لحدوث ما لخصتيه من عمروموسي و هذا يذكرني بقول احمد نجم 

يبقى البتاع في البتاع؟...والناس صايبها ذهول
 وان حد قال ده البتاع...يقولوله مش معقول

هذا الرجل عندما يتحدث و أعني عمرو موسي ..يرتقي الكذب علي الكذب و يتساوي العلم بالجهل و يتطابق الفقر و الرفق و القرف

خالص مودتي

----------


## hanoaa

> بالامس فقط كنت اتحدث مع زيزو عن استغرابه لحدوث افعال هي ليست مستغربه بالاساس , كنا نتحدث عن التسلسل التاريخي للافراد و طبائع البشر , و كم نحن طيبون ولا نتعلم من الشيخ الحكيم المسمي بالتاريخ 
> أنا هنا فقط لاندهش و استغرب من استهجانك لحدوث ما لخصتيه من عمروموسي و هذا يذكرني بقول احمد نجم 
> 
> يبقى البتاع في البتاع؟...والناس صايبها ذهول
>  وان حد قال ده البتاع...يقولوله مش معقول
> 
> هذا الرجل عندما يتحدث و أعني عمرو موسي ..يرتقي الكذب علي الكذب و يتساوي العلم بالجهل و يتطابق الفقر و الرفق و القرف
> 
> خالص مودتي



 مش استهجان قد ماهو محاولة نقل صورة لما يحدث
و فتح باب للنقاش على المرشحين للرئاسة و طريقة تعاملهم معانا
و لسان حالنا كلنا بيقول فين الثورة ....... فين التغيير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*خاص  برصد | القاهرة | وزارة المالية | تظاهر اليوم أمام وزارة المالية 1000  شخص فقامت سيارة تحمل رقم((أ ه د 561 )) والتابعة لوزارة المالية بدهس  ثلاثة من المتظاهرين فاستشهد على الفور  عيد محمود محمد 60 سنة والجثمان  الآن في مستشفى التأمين الصحي بمدينة نصر وأصيب هشام محمد محمد 
وسائق السيارة ((أ ه د 561 )) والتابعة لوزارة المالية هو محمد علي سائق وكيل وزارة المالية 
قميص أزرق وبنطلون كحلي وقد تم عرضه على قسم ثان بمدينة نصر وتم الإفراج عنه بضمان محل عمله 
كما تم استخراج تصريح بالدفن للشهيد ويذكر أن أولاد السائق الذي دهس الثلاثة موجودون الآن بالمستشفى ..*

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
اييييييييييه بقى في اييييييييه احنا هنفض كذه ولا اييييييييه

----------


## اليمامة

> *خاص  برصد | القاهرة | وزارة المالية | تظاهر اليوم أمام وزارة المالية 1000  شخص فقامت سيارة تحمل رقم((أ ه د 561 )) والتابعة لوزارة المالية بدهس  ثلاثة من المتظاهرين فاستشهد على الفور  عيد محمود محمد 60 سنة والجثمان  الآن في مستشفى التأمين الصحي بمدينة نصر وأصيب هشام محمد محمد 
> وسائق السيارة ((أ ه د 561 )) والتابعة لوزارة المالية هو محمد علي سائق وكيل وزارة المالية 
> قميص أزرق وبنطلون كحلي وقد تم عرضه على قسم ثان بمدينة نصر وتم الإفراج عنه بضمان محل عمله 
> كما تم استخراج تصريح بالدفن للشهيد ويذكر أن أولاد السائق الذي دهس الثلاثة موجودون الآن بالمستشفى ..*
> 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
> اييييييييييه بقى في اييييييييه احنا هنفض كذه ولا اييييييييه


أنا مستغربة اوى ازاى دا حصل ..!!!
المفروض الناس بقى تخاف ..أو تحترم القانون وحق التظاهر السلمى ..
وبعدين وزارة المالية بتاعة سمير رضوان ..أعتقد الراجل دا كويس 
هل ممكن يكون فيه تفاصيل عليا محرضة ؟
طيب المهم يتقبض على الفاعلين وياخدوا جزاءهم ..
وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ورحم الله عم عيد العامل ..

----------


## ابن البلد

:: 

وهروب أكثر من 85 متهم من قسم الساحل بشبرااااا


وعاشت الثورة حرة مستقله وعاشت المظاهرات على طول الخططططططططططط

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وهروب أكثر من 85 متهم من قسم الساحل بشبرااااا
> 
> 
> وعاشت الثورة حرة مستقله وعاشت المظاهرات على طول الخططططططططططط


مهزلة ...!!!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> وهروب أكثر من 85 متهم من قسم الساحل بشبرااااا
> 
> 
> وعاشت الثورة حرة مستقله وعاشت المظاهرات على طول الخططططططططططط


مش عارف انت حاطط وش بيضحك مع ان الخبر في حد ذاته مؤسف .. 
المهم بس عايز اقلك زي مابقول لناس كتير حاجه واحده 
ايه علاقه الخبر ..بالثوره 
هيا كل مشكله بقت هتصحل في مصر هنقول ادي الثوره اللي عملناها !! 
المفروض ان نفصل في كل حدث علي انفراده . . 
مش نتعامل وكان مصر قبل الثوره كانت طاهره وشريفه وعفيفه ومكانش فيه اي مشاكل

----------


## حمادو

من حوالى اسبوع جمعنى طبق ملوخية مع مجموعة شباب مصري واتكلمنا هاتنتخب مين؟ ولا حد فينا مقتنع بلا واحد من الموجودين على الساحة.
لا البرادعى يصلح ولا ايمن نور يقدر ولا عمرو موسى مستعد للتغير...باقى الموجودين عاملين زي كدابين الزفة عايزين ياخدوا مكان بس فى التاريخ انهم دخلوا فى أول انتخابات حرة فى تاريخ مصر كله من أكتر من 7000 سنة.

الخوف أو القلق حاليا مش من الرئاسة, وإنما من البرلمان وخصوصا من لعبة الإخوان اللى كل شوية يصدمونا بحاجة شكل وكل يوم يطلعوا لنا بقرارات ومفاجآت تفسد صلاح نيتهم...فى الاول قالوا عايزين 30% من مجلس الشعب, وبعد كده زودوها 10% كمان, ودلوقتى عايزين يصبحوا أغلبية فى مجلس الشعب!!..............والحجة انهم عايزين يضمنوا تواجد كتلة إسلامية فى مجلس الشعب؟؟؟ شئ الحقيقة ظاهره جميل جدا بس الله أعلم بالنوايا.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وهروب أكثر من 85 متهم من قسم الساحل بشبرااااا
> 
> 
> وعاشت الثورة حرة مستقله وعاشت المظاهرات على طول الخططططططططططط


الإيموشن اللي بيضحك ده يا استاذ أحمد
يا ترى بيضحك على الثورة ولا على مصر؟ 
اصل الخبر ده يحزن أي مصري ..سواء شارك في الثورة ولا مشاركش وكان قاعد في البيت و عمال يتريق برضو !!
اللي انا متأكدة منه ان مصر بلدنا كلنا قبل أو بعد الثورة ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *خاص  برصد | القاهرة | وزارة المالية | تظاهر اليوم أمام وزارة المالية 1000  شخص فقامت سيارة تحمل رقم((أ ه د 561 )) والتابعة لوزارة المالية بدهس  ثلاثة من المتظاهرين فاستشهد على الفور  عيد محمود محمد 60 سنة والجثمان  الآن في مستشفى التأمين الصحي بمدينة نصر وأصيب هشام محمد محمد 
> وسائق السيارة ((أ ه د 561 )) والتابعة لوزارة المالية هو محمد علي سائق وكيل وزارة المالية 
> قميص أزرق وبنطلون كحلي وقد تم عرضه على قسم ثان بمدينة نصر وتم الإفراج عنه بضمان محل عمله 
> كما تم استخراج تصريح بالدفن للشهيد ويذكر أن أولاد السائق الذي دهس الثلاثة موجودون الآن بالمستشفى ..*
> 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
> اييييييييييه بقى في اييييييييه احنا هنفض كذه ولا اييييييييه


 شيء مؤسف
ولازم تنزل أقصى عقوبة على أى شخص يتورط فى قتل المواطنين سواء بالفعل أو بالتحريض
مهما كان إسم هذا الشخص أو صفته

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*رصد | الجزيرة: أنباء عن إطلاق نار و قنابل مسيلة للدموع فى محيط سجن طرة*

هوا  النطق بالحكم في قضية كريه الظلمي بكره ..صح ؟؟

----------


## hanoaa

حمدالله على سلامتك يا رويترز المنتدى
أيوه كده رجعتى تمارسى هوايتك المفضلة 
يالا ورينا الهمة بس ياريت تشوفى لنا كام خبر كويسين نهدى بيهم أعصابنا

----------


## سوما

موضوع الهروب او حتى محاولة الهروب من الأقسام والسجون حستها رجعت تانى بقوة اليومين دول ,,  :: 
خايفة لترجع الفوضى من جديد وتكون مقصودة ,,, حقيقي ربنا يستر ...
وأول خبر اسمعه الصبح ,,, هو
*الحكم بحبس حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية السابق بالسجن 12 سنة في قضية غسيل الأموال ...
قضت الدائرة 17 بمحكمة جنايات الجيزة، بالقاهرة الجديدة، برئاسة المستشار المحمدى قنصوة، 12 سنة وغرامة 13 مليون جنيه على حبيب العادلى، وزير الداخلية الأسبق، وعزله من وظيفته ومصادرة الأموال المضبوطة لإدانته بالتربح من وظيفته واستغلال نفوذه، والإضرار العمدى بالمال العام والاستيلاء عليه.
*

----------


## سوما

«رويترز» ترصد إنجازات وتحديات ثورة ٢٥ يناير بعد ١٠٠ يوم:
الإطاحة بـ«مبارك» وتفكيك الفساد أبرز الإيجابيات.. و«الفجوة الأمنية» أبرز السلبيات

رصت وكالة «رويترز» إنجازات ثورة ٢٥ يناير والتحديات التى لاتزال تواجهها، بعد مرور ١٠٠ يوم على قيامها. وقالت الوكالة، فى تقرير أمس، إن الثورة حققت أول نجاحاتها بتخلى الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك عن الحكم، بعد ٣٠ عاماً فى السلطة، يوم ١١ فبراير وتسليمها للجيش، وإن ذلك النجاح تلاه حل مجلسى الشعب والشورى وتعيين حكومة تسيير أعمال جديدة يحظى رئيسها عصام شرف بقبول فى الشارع، وإجراء استفتاء على تعديلات دستورية وحل الحزب الوطنى الحاكم ومحاكمة رموز النظام السابق، وعلى رأسهم مبارك.

وعن أبرز إنجازات الثورة قال حسن نافعة، أستاذ العلوم السياسية والناشط السياسى، فى تصريحات للوكالة: «أهم إنجازات الثورة هو سقوط رأس النظام وتقديمه للمحاكمة، إذ لم يكن أحد يتوقع أن يقدم الرئيس السابق ورموز نظامه للمحاكمة».
أضاف «نافعة» أن من نتائج الثورة كذلك «كشف كل هذا الكم الهائل من الفساد الذى يؤكد أن الثورة كانت حتمية وأن البلاد كانت ذاهبة إلى مصير مقلق جدا».

وقال أيمن نور، مؤسس حزب الغد، المرشح الرئاسى المحتمل إن أهم النجاحات هو بداية تفكيك منظومة الفساد الضخمة التى حكمت مصر ٣٠ سنة، وإن من أخطر الإخفاقات أن بعض التشريعات التى صدرت لم تأت تعبيراً حقيقياً عن إرادة الثورة أو حوار مجتمعى حقيقى.

وقال المحلل السياسى نبيل عبدالفتاح للوكالة إن أبرز إنجازات الثورة التى كان من بين أسباب نجاحها اعتصام شارك فيه مئات الألوف واستمر ١٨ يوما فى ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة وتجمعات حاشدة أخرى فى عدد من المحافظات- هو «كسر حاجز الخوف لدى المصريين من مواجهة السلطة السياسية». وأضاف: «ساهمت الثورة كذلك فى عودة الحريات الشخصية والكرامة الإنسانية».

وقالت الوكالة: «عانى دور مصر الإقليمى ومؤسستها الدبلوماسية انكماشاً وتراجعاً ملحوظاً فى السنوات الأخيرة لكنها تمكنت من استعادة قدر من عافيتها وإحراز عدة نجاحات بعد الثورة، فقد نجحت مصر فى إنهاء حالة الانقسام بين حركتى فتح وحماس الفلسطينيتين بعد ٤ سنوات من عدم قدرتها على تحقيق المصالحة بين الجانبين فى عهد النظام السابق وأجريت مراسم الاحتفال بتوقيع اتفاق المصالحة بين الحركتين وباقى الفصائل الفلسطينية فى القاهرة الأربعاء الماضى، الذى وافق اليوم المائة لإنطلاق الثورة».

وأضافت: «كما أعلنت إثيوبيا مؤخراً عن تأجيل التوقيع على الاتفاقية الإطارية الجديدة الخاصة بتوزيع مياه النيل، التى ترى مصر أنها قد تضر بحصتها، بعد زيارة قام بها وفد دبلوماسى شعبى مصرى لأديس أبابا بهدف فتح صفحة جديدة فى العلاقات بين البلدين، كما قطعت الدبلوماسية المصرية خطوات إلى الأمام على صعيد العلاقات مع إيران ودول الخليج وأفريقيا».

أضاف نافعة: «ما جرى فى الخارجية المصرية تغيير حقيقى وطبيعى ومنطقى وليس تغييراً تكتيكياً بسبب انتهاء مشروع التوريث، فقد أصبحت المصالح الوطنية وليس مصالح النظام والتمهيد للتوريث هى المحور الذى تقوم عليه الخارجية فى الوقت الراهن».
وقال «عبدالفتاح» إن من مكتسبات ثورة ٢٥ يناير عودة الاهتمام بقيمة ودور مصر الإقليمى وقوتها الناعمة فى الإقليم وأنها غير منفصلة عن الاتجاه العام لحقوق الإنسان العالمية والحرية.

وحول التحديات قال أيمن نور الذى سُجن فى عهد «مبارك»: «سقط النظام السياسى وسقط أبرز القائمين عليه، لكن الحقيقة أن الثورة لم تقم من أجل سقوط نظام بقدر ما قامت من أجل بناء نظام جديد أكثر ديمقراطية وأكثر احتراما للكرامة الإنسانية ولحرية وحقوق الإنسان فى مصر».

وأضاف: «إعادة بناء النظام الجديد مسألة تراوح مكانها لكن لم تتحرك فى الاتجاه الصحيح حتى الآن، لأن الاتجاه الصحيح هو الدعوة لجمعية تأسيسية تضع دستورا جديدا للبلاد، ثم تأتى بعدها انتخابات رئاسية ثم انتخابات برلمانية».

وقالت الوكالة: «وفقا لخارطة الطريق التى رسمها المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الذى يدير شؤون البلاد فإن من المقرر أن تجرى انتخابات برلمانية فى سبتمبر المقبل، تليها انتخابات رئاسية فى وقت لاحق العام الجارى. وسيعمل البرلمان على تشكيل لجنة تأسيسية لصياغة دستور جديد للبلاد».

وتابع «نافعة»: «الثورة لم تكتمل بعد، فالكل يدرك حجم الثورة المضادة، فقد قطع رأس النظام لكن الجسد لا يزال قائما وعلى الشعب أن يتمتع بالنفس الطويل». وأوضحت الوكالة أن مصطلح «الثورة المضادة» أُطلق على الأفعال والأنشطة التى يقوم بها أفراد أو مجموعات بهدف تشويه الثورة أو وضع العراقيل فى طريقها.

وقال أسامة صالح، رئيس الهيئة العامة للاستثمار، إن الاستثمار الأجنبى تراجع بمقدار ٤٠٠ مليون دولار فى الربع الأول من العام الحالى مقارنة مع نفس الفترة من ٢٠١٠، كما تراجع القطاع السياحى المهم للدخل القومى بدرجة كبيرة جدا.

وأوضحت الوكالة أن الحكومة تدعو إلى وقف الاحتجاجات الفئوية التى تعبر من خلالها مجموعات منفصلة من العاملين فى الهيئات المختلفة عن مطالب معينة مثل زيادة الرواتب أو تحسين الوضع الوظيفى أو تغيير القيادات. غير أن «نافعة» قال للوكالة إن الدعوات لإنهاء المطالبات الفئوية ذات «نظرة خطرة وقصيرة المدى. فكلما نجحنا فى استئصال الفساد مهدنا لمصر جديدة وقوية وقادرة على النهوض بسرعة وبقاء القوى القديمة نفسها سيكون له آثار ضارة وكارثية».
ومن التحديات - كذلك حسبما قال «نافعة» للوكالة - «الاستعداد للانتخابات المقبلة».

وأضاف: «هناك أمور سلبية من بينها الانقسامات العديدة فى معسكر الثورة والتمييز بين ما هو رئيسى وما هو ثانوى». وقال إن «على القوى التى صنعت الثورة ألا تتعامل بمنطق التنافس فيما بينها بل بمنطق التعاون لبناء مجلس شعب يليق بالثورة وقادر على صياغة دستور جديد يلبى مطالبها».
وقال: «هناك فجوة أمنية بين الواقع المؤسسى الأمنى وما يحدث من انفلات، ومن الضرورى وقف ذلك والعودة إلى أداء أمنى عملى ومهنى يعيد الأمن إلى مصر».

----------


## اليمامة

العيسوى يحيل ضباط قسمى التل الكبير والساحل للمحاكمة للتقصير في أداء واجبهم


أصدر اللواء منصور العيسوى، وزير الداخلية، اليوم، قرارا بإحالة ضباط قسمى شرطة التل الكبير بالإسماعيلية، والساحل بالقاهرة للمحاكمة التأديبية، تمهيداً لمحاكمتهم بتهمة التقصير فى أداء واجباتهم.

يأتى ذلك القرار على خلفية الأحداث التى شهدها قسمى التل الكبير والساحل من هروب 15 سجيناً من قسم شرطة التل الكبير بالإسماعيلية وهروب 88 سجيناً من قسم الساحل، وسط امتناع الضباط المتواجدين وقتها من الدفاع عن الأقسام

وقائع الأحداث بدأت فجر الاثنين الماضى، عندما قام المحتجزون بقسم شرطة التل الكبير بكسر باب غرفة الحجز، حيث استطاع 15 منهم الهروب، تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من إلقاء القبض على خمسة منهم.

أما فى قسم شرطة الساحل، فقد هرب جميع المحتجزين بقسم الساحل بعد تبادل إطلاق نار يوم الثلاثاء الماضى، وعددهم 88 محتجزاً بمساعدة ذويهم، بعد تمكنهم من تحطيم بوابات الحجز والخروج، إلا أن رجال مباحث القاهرة تمكنوا من إعادة 60 منهم.


http://www.elfagr.org/dailyPortal_Ne...d=7319&secid=1

----------


## سوما

*صحافة
اقتصاد مصر: الأكاذيب والمحاور المعادية

أصبحت أحوال الاقتصاد المصري ومستقبله محور التركيز في الوقت الراهن بصورة توحي للشعب بأن الاقتصاد المصري علي شفا الانهيار وأن الثورة وما تلاها من تداعيات هي السبب في ذلك, وهو أمر مجاف للحقيقة, لأن أي انهيارات اقتصادية تعاني منها مصر, هي تركة عصر مبارك وليست حدثا جديدا.
...
ولنأخذ المؤشرات الاقتصادية التي يجري الحديث عنها باعتبارها علامة علي الانهيار الاقتصادي, وأولها استنزاف ثمانية مليارات دولار من احتياطي مصر من العملات الحرة. وهذا الاستنزاف تم لتغطية عجز الميزان التجاري وميزان الحساب الجاري ولتوفير النقد الأجنبي وضخه في السوق للحفاظ علي سعر الجنيه المصري مقابل الدولار والعملات الحرة الأخري. والسببان اللذان تم استنزاف الاحتياطي من خلالهما يرتبطان بأوضاع سابقة علي الثورة أصلا, حيث أن العجز الهائل في الميزان التجاري لمصر, بلغ25.1 مليار دولار في2010/2009, وبلغ عجز تجارة السلع والخدمات معا نحو14.8 مليار دولار, نظرا لأن تجارة الخدمات التي تضم السياحة وقناة السويس تحقق فائضا وتعوض جزءا من عجز التجارة السلعية, وإذا أضفنا تحويلات العاملين بالخارج التي بلغت9.8 مليار دولار, وبعض التحويلات الأخري المحدودة, فإن ميزان الحساب الجاري أسفر في العام المالي المذكور عن عجز بلغ4.3 مليار دولار. وشكل العجز في ميزان الحساب الجاري نحو2.3%,2% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي في عامي2010/2009,2009/2008 علي الترتيب, بعد ثمانية أعوام من الفائض بفضل السياحة وتحويلات العاملين في الخارج وإيرادات قناة السويس وارتفاع أسعار النفط. وقبل الثورة, انخفض سعر صرف الجنيه مقابل الدولار خلال عام من5.45 جنيه لكل دولار, إلي نحو5.8 جنيه لكل دولار, أي بأكثر من6%.

أما سياسة البنك المركزي المصري باستنزاف الاحتياطي الرسمي من العملات الحرة فهي تعكس تفكيرا قديما وجامدا, فتجربة استنزاف الاحتياطي في الدفاع عن العملة, هي تجربة فاشلة, والأهم منها هو إنهاء أسباب ضعف العملة وهو العجز في الموازين الخارجية من خلال ترشيد الواردات وتطوير الصادرات, وتتبني سياسة واقعية في سعر الصرف يمكن أن تسمح بارتفاع أو انخفاض العملة في حدود5% علي أقصي تقدير في الوقت الراهن دون استخدام للاحتياطي, حتي لو اقتضي الأمر تطبيق نظام سعر الصرف التحكمي المتغير كل ثلاثة شهور بناء علي التغيرات في المؤشرات الاقتصادية في مصر وفي الدول صاحبة العملات الحرة الرئيسية, علي أن يترافق مع ذلك عملية ضبط للأسعار وحماية حقيقية للمستهلكين من استغلال مثل هذا التغير في رفع الأسعار بلا مبرر.

وتجدر الإشارة إلي أن إجمالي الديون الخارجية لمصر, بلغ30.7 مليار دولار في نهاية مارس عام2009, وارتفع إلي34.7 مليار دولار في نهاية سبتمبر عام2010, وهي تعني أن الحفاظ علي الاحتياطيات تم من خلال الاستدانة, وهو نفس المنهج الذي تتبعه الحكومة الراهنة. أما التباكي طوال الوقت علي الاستثمارات الأجنبية, فإن ما يعرقل تدفقها أساسا هو غياب الأمن, بسبب تقصير آلة الدولة في حفظه. كما أن مصر تحتاج استثمارات أجنبية مباشرة حقيقية وفعالة في الصناعة والزراعة والخدمات الحقيقية وليس في شراء أراضي مصر أو مشروعات القطاع العام القائمة بأقل من5% من اسعار أراضيها في صفقات فساد.

أما ما استجد من بعض العوامل السلبية في الاقتصاد فهي ناجمة عن قيام ذلك النظام المجرم بإستخدام العنف الرهيب في مواجهة ملايين المتظاهرين مما أوقع أكثر من846 شهيدا وأكثر من سبعة آلاف من الجرحي, ثم قيامه بإطلاق السجناء لترويع المجتمع, ثم استخدامه لجحافل حقيرة من البلطجية الذين كانوا تحت رعايته لترويع المواطنين وتزوير الانتخابات دائما, ثم ارتكاب وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي وبعض قيادات الشرطة لجريمة خيانة عظمي بالانسحاب من تأمين المدن والأحياء والقري بعد إطلاق كل المجرمين والبلطجية عليها, واستمرار التقصير الأمني حتي الآن... كل ذلك أدي لتراجع كبير في التجارة الداخلية والخارجية وفي إيرادات السياحة رغم أنها كانت مرشحة لأن تستعيد عافيتها سريعا وتحقق انطلاقة كبري بسبب الصورة الانطباعية الرائعة عن مصر في كل بلدان العالم والتي يعود الفضل فيها للثورة السلمية المتحضرة.

لكن بطء السلطات في مصر في محاكمة القيادات الفاسدة للحزب الوطني وكل رموز نظام مبارك الفاسدة وآلته الدنيئة المتمثلة في جهاز أمن الدولة الذي ارتكب كل الجرائم التي تستوجب المحاكمة من تلصص واعتقال وتعذيب وقتل للمواطنين, مكنتهم من تدبير وإثارة اضطرابات أمنية وطائفية وصلت إلي حد حرق بعض الكنائس لأسباب عبثية ومشينة, باستغلال كل الرواسب الطائفية والعصبية التي خلفها نظام مبارك والتي يسهل استدراج بعض البسطاء والغوغاء إليها, وهو ما أساء لصورة مصر في الخارج ووضع الكثير من علامات الاستفهام لدي السياح الأجانب حول حالة الاستقرار والأمن في مصر, وهي أمور يجب أن يتصدي المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة لها بكل حزم, لأن الدولة وحدها بكل مؤسساتها هي التي تملك الحق في سن وتنفيذ القوانين وفي حماية المواطنين ولا دور في هذا الصدد للمسجد أو الكنيسة أو المتطرفين من أي نوع.

وعلي أية حال فإن استعادة الأمن والاستقرار نهائيا سوف يساعد علي استعادة السياحة من كل بلدان العالم وتعويض خسائرها. كما أن تنشيط السياحة الداخلية وحفز المواطنين الذين يقومون بالسياحة في الخارج علي الاقتصار علي السياحة الداخلية لدعم الاقتصاد الوطني, وإعطاء السياح المصريين الأفراد والجماعات, نفس الشروط المتساهلة التي تعطي للأجانب, يمكن أن يقدم دعما لقطاع السياحة في المرحلة الحرجة بين تراجع السياحة الخارجية واستعادتها. كما أنه من المهم التأكيد علي دعوة من يرغبون في القيام بالعمرة أو الحج المتكرر لتأجيله لتوفير أكثر من عشرة مليارات جنيه لمصر هو أمر مهم أيضا. وفي كل الأحوال فإن الاقتصاد المصري يملك قدرات كبيرة, تحتاج لإدارتها بصورة أكثر كفاءة وفعالية ووطنية من خلال استثمارات خاصة وعامة ورعاية لمبادرات المصريين في الخارج وللمشروعات الصغيرة في الداخل, ويمكن من خلالها تحقيق نهوض قوي, بدلا من التباكي الخامل علي حالة الاقتصاد.*
يارب احفظ مصر ,, واحميها ........

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بيان رقم معرفش كام ..من مواطنة مصرية للمجلس العسكري ..الشعب المصري مبقاش عنده قفا يتضرب عليه ..كان في زمان وبح ...والله الموفق

----------


## سوما

خبر عاجل:

النائب العام يحيل الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك ونجليه علاء وجمال ورجل الأعمال الهارب حسين سالم للمحكمة جنايات بتهم التربّح واستغلال النفوذ...!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> خبر عاجل:
> 
> النائب العام يحيل الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك ونجليه علاء وجمال ورجل الأعمال الهارب حسين سالم للمحكمة جنايات بتهم التربّح واستغلال النفوذ...!!


وسام ..
كتر المسكنات بيفقد الأنسان الإحساس بيها مع الوقت لحد ما يبقى مالهاش اي تأثير و يرجع الألم زي الأول وفي حالة الأورام بيرجع اشد من الأول
وميفضلش غير حل واحد .. الإستئصال... و نتيجة من الإتنين يا نجاح العملية وشفاء المريض ..يا فشل العملية لا قدر الله

----------


## سوما

> وسام ..
> كتر المسكنات بيفقد الأنسان الإحساس بيها مع الوقت لحد ما يبقى مالهاش اي تأثير و يرجع الألم زي الأول وفي حالة الأورام بيرجع اشد من الأول
> وميفضلش غير حل واحد .. الإستئصال... و نتيجة من الإتنين يا نجاح العملية وشفاء المريض ..يا فشل العملية لا قدر الله


صح كلامك يا سارة انا معاكى جدا جداااااااااا فى كل كلمة ..:
يمكن حسيت الخير فى اول وهله انه قرص مسكن عشان الناس تهدأ شوية زيه زى قرارات أيام الخميس قبل اى جمعة مليونيه ...! :: 
وعندى ثقة فى الله كبيرة اوى وان شاء الله القصاص العادل هيكون قريب وهيتم استئصال كل الاورام الخبئثة اللى موجودة وهتنجح العملية وتتعافى مصــــــر من كل فساد ومرض وسؤء ..
خدى دول  :f2:  :f2:   ..

----------


## قلب مصر

يبدو أن أيام الغضب لم تنتهي بعد

ويبدو أننا نمر الآن بصيف الغضب كما مررنا بشتاء الغضب

ويبدو أن الحرية التي ننشدها تأبى أن تأتينا إلا بعد مخاض عنيف 

سيستنزف الكثير والكثير من أبناء هذا الوطن حتى نستعيد مصر

مصر الحرية الأبية

التي تاهت في فساد ساعات وأيام وشهور الثلاثين عاما الماضية

مصر ........

نعدك بأن نبقى غاضبين ثائرين 

حتى نعيد لك كرامتك التائهة منذ ثلاثة عقود

حتى نزيل عنك ركام الفساد المتناثر في كل شبر على ثوبك

حتى يشعر كل فرد من ابناءك بأنه ولد حرا في بلد حر 

يستحق أن يعيش حياة كريمة حرة

حينها فقط ابتسمي يا مصر واسعدي .. وعيشي أيام السعادة والحرية

----------


## nariman

*أكيد يا أم يوسف .. الثورة لم تنتهي* 

*الثورة بتبتدي*

----------


## قلب مصر

نفس أسلوب المماطلة القديم 

الارتباك واضح على ملامح الدكتور عصام شرف وهو يلقي بيانه

لم أعهدك هكذا أيها الانسان المحترم

نعم لا زلنا نحترمك يا دكتور عصام

ولكن ماعهدنا منك ان تلوى كلماتك وأن تجبر على قول ما لا تقبل

سؤال يتبادر إلى ذهني كثيرا هذه الأيام

لصالح من أن تلوى إرادة الشعب

سنقولها وسنظل نقولها

الشرعية من الميدان

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يبدو أن أيام الغضب لم تنتهي بعد
> 
> ويبدو أننا نمر الآن بصيف الغضب كما مررنا بشتاء الغضب
> 
> ويبدو أن الحرية التي ننشدها تأبى أن تأتينا إلا بعد مخاض عنيف 
> 
> سيستنزف الكثير والكثير من أبناء هذا الوطن حتى نستعيد مصر
> 
> مصر الحرية الأبية
> ...


صدقينى البلد مش هتنضف غير لو احنا نضفنا بس مش ممكن نمسك قبه الهرم ونعملها دب من فوق ونسيب الاساس طين مثلا

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أكيد يا أم يوسف .. الثورة لم تنتهي* 
> 
> *الثورة بتبتدي*


*هما حاولوا يوهمونا يا ناريمان ان الثورة خلاص وان مطالبكم في طريقها للتحقيق

وافتكرونا زي زمان .. كلمتين يسكتونا

ويشبعونا وينيمونا

الثورة فعلا بتبدأ ..

وكل دا كان استعداد للثورة الحقيفية في مصر

ثورة التغيير والتحرر من الفساد
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> صدقينى البلد مش هتنضف غير لو احنا نضفنا بس مش ممكن نمسك قبه الهرم ونعملها دب من فوق ونسيب الاساس طين مثلا


*ما هي دي المصيبة انهم فضلوا واهمينك طول السنين اللي فاتت ان انت السبب

وانك لو نضفت من جواك الأول الكون كله حينضف

وف نفس الوقت مش حيدوك فرصة ابدا تنضف

كل ما تحاول تقوم يوقعوك تاني في الطين

اللعبة دي اتكشفت 

احنا أقوى كتير وارادتنا واعية وبناءة

وحنقدر عليهم أكيد حنقدر عليهم وحننضف البلد منهم*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ما هي دي المصيبة انهم فضلوا واهمينك طول السنين اللي فاتت ان انت السبب
> 
> وانك لو نضفت من جواك الأول الكون كله حينضف
> 
> وف نفس الوقت مش حيدوك فرصة ابدا تنضف
> 
> كل ما تحاول تقوم يوقعوك تاني في الطين
> 
> اللعبة دي اتكشفت 
> ...


همتك معانا بقى فى التنضيف ولما تخلصو ابقو قلولى طيب بس المهم منلاقيش ناس تخرب وتضمنى للناس الامن بيتهيالى قرار زى بتاع وقف الملاحه فى قناه السويس وقفل مجمع التحرير مثلا مش من الفلول ولا انا بيتهيالى والدخول فى عصيان مدنى بردو مش من الفلول المشكله اننا عاملين زى الصعيدى الى معاه رهاين وبيقول لو منفذتوش طلباتى انا هموت نفسى  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> همتك معانا بقى فى التنضيف ولما تخلصو ابقو قلولى طيب بس المهم منلاقيش ناس تخرب وتضمنى للناس الامن بيتهيالى قرار زى بتاع وقف الملاحه فى قناه السويس وقفل مجمع التحرير مثلا مش من الفلول ولا انا بيتهيالى والدخول فى عصيان مدنى بردو مش من الفلول المشكله اننا عاملين زى الصعيدى الى معاه رهاين وبيقول لو منفذتوش طلباتى انا هموت نفسى


الحقيقة مش حوعدك انها حتبقى همتي لوحدي
هيا همة ناس سايبة حياتها وكنبتها وتلفزيونها وموبايلها ولعبها ونكتها وفوزايرها
وقاعدة في عز الشمس هناك .. في الميدان .. مليان صعايدة ومن بحري ومن كايرو يعني لامم شوية ناس فل 
اما الفلول بقى فخليهم قاعدين في قدرة الفول  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الحقيقة مش حوعدك انها حتبقى همتي لوحدي
> هيا همة ناس سايبة حياتها وكنبتها وتلفزيونها وموبايلها ولعبها ونكتها وفوزايرها
> وقاعدة في عز الشمس هناك .. في الميدان .. مليان صعايدة ومن بحري ومن كايرو يعني لامم شوية ناس فل 
> اما الفلول بقى فخليهم قاعدين في قدرة الفول


طيب برافو  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الفديو بتاع العدلى ونظيف وهما فى السجن اهو

----------


## قلب مصر

كلام منطقي ورأي صائب

ليت المجلس العسكري يستمع

لهذا المجاهد الوطني .. الحاج حسن

----------


## اليمامة

> كلام منطقي ورأي صائب
> 
> ليت المجلس العسكري يستمع
> 
> لهذا المجاهد الوطني .. الحاج حسن



فعلا يا أم يوسف ..منذ أن استمعت لهذه المداخلة لهذا الرجل الطيب والبسيط على الهواء مباشرة ورسالته للمشير طنطاوى ..اطمئنيت ..وعرفت أن الوعى المصرى لا زال بخير ..والمدهش أنه كلام صحيح جدا وفى الجون خرج من فم رجل لا ثورجى ولا مشتغل بالسياسة ولا من النخبة ولا من المثقفين ولا علمانى ولا اخوانى ولا اكاديمى ..انه فقط مصرى طيب ومتسامح وصبور ..رأى المشهد ..

فى كل الأحوال الناس لن تعود كالسابق يا أم يوسف ..لن ينفع التراجع ولم يعد من الممكن أن يحدث اطلاقا مثلما لا ينفع أبدا أن نعيد فتيل قنبلة تم نزعه و بدأت فى العد التنازلى ..صعب جدا التراجع ..فالزمن لا يعود للوراء ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *( عودة إلى الصُّورة )
> 
> 
> من هم الذين في أيديهم خيطُ ستارةِ المشهد ؟
> - منذ يناير وحتى الآن -
> 
> 
> " مجلس وطني .. عسكري مدني .. وجهاز مخاباراتي عسكري مدني مُذهل "
> 
> ...


*
مصرُ لن تحركُها الفوضى
والمصطلح الإعلامي " المجلس العسكري "
لابد من وجوده كواجهة تصدي للفوضى داخلياً
وأنياب الذئب خارجياُ

الحراك الآن ..
هو نحن 
وإدارة سياسية - عسكرية مدنية -
وجهاز مخابراتي - عسكري مدني - قوي
وأي محاولة لضرب ركن من هذه الأركان الثلاثة
لاشك سيؤدي إلى فوضى وانهيار

وكما نقول حي على الصلاة حي على الفلاح
أقولها

حي على الوعي

وعيٌ جمعيٌ يحرُّك هذا البلد
نحو يقينٍ سياسيٍ واقتصاديٍ وثقافي
وعيٌ جمعي تماماً كما الوعي في الحروب
تجتمع فيه كل القوي وكل التيارات الفكرية في حراكٍ جمعي نحو هدفٍ واحد
هو النهوض بهذا البلد ..*






*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

ليس لنا وطن آخر ..




> يبدو أن أشباح النظام السابق مازالت حتى الآن تتسلل مثل الأمراض الخبيثة بين أبناء الشعب الواحد.. مازالت هذه الأشباح بتراثها الطويل فى الفساد والإفساد تمارس لعبتها القديمة فى فتح أبواب الصراعات والمعارك والفتن بين أبناء الوطن الواحد..
> 
> كان النظام السابق بارعا فى صناعة الأزمات وتصدير الكوارث وخلق الفتن والمؤامرات ــ كانت لديه أوراق كثيرة يجيد اللعب بها ابتداء بالفتنة الطائفية وإحراق مسجد أو كنيسة وانتهاء بالسجون والمعتقلات والالاف الذين عانوا سنوات السجن والتعذيب تحت شعار مقاومة الإرهاب.. إذا هدأت المعارك بين الأقباط والمسلمين بدأت معركة أخرى بين الإخوان الشيوعيين وإذا دخل الإخوان السجون انطلقت مواكب الشيوعيين فى كل المجالات.. وإذا بدأ الصراع بين السلطة والشيوعيين تصالحت مع الإخوان.. واستطاعت السلطة فى مصر أن تجعل الصراع سمة أساسية فى حياة المصريين وكانت هناك مواكب من أصحاب المصالح وحملة المباخر تجيد هذه اللعبة لصالح النظام..
> 
> لم يتفق المصريون على شىء فى يوم من الأيام وكانت السلطة وراء ذلك كله فقد أجادت دائما لعبة الخصومات والصراعات.. فى فترة من الفترات تصدر اليسار المصرى الساحة فى الإعلام والفكر والتعليم والجامعات والفنون وتحول اليسار إلى أبواق للنظام يبرر الأخطاء ويتغنى بإنجازات كاذبة وفى كل الحالات كان حملة المباخر من أصحاب المصالح يتصدرون المشهد.. وحين اختلف النظام مع اليسار دفع بالإخوان المسلمين ثم أطاح بهم وأدخلهم المعتقلات والسجون.. وفى السنوات الأخيرة ظهرت مواكب رجال الأعمال من أصحاب الأموال الذين دخلوا فى شراكة غير مشروعة مع السلطة فكان الزواج الباطل بين السلطة ورأس المال..
> كنا نجد فترة من الفترات تحكمها مواكب اليسار وأخرى من نصيب الإخوان حتى جاء رأس المال وأطاح بالجميع..
> ومازالت السلطة فى مصر تجيد لعبة الخصومات بين المصريين وتحاول دائما أن تشجعها وتغذيها..
> 
> وعندما قامت ثورة 25 يناير استخدمت السلطة نفس أساليبها القديمة فكانت المذابح التى شهدتها مصر بين الشعب والشرطة واتسعت دائرة المواجهة ووجدنا أنفسنا أمام مواجهة ضارية بين الشعب والأمن رغم أن مسئوليات الأمن أن يحمى مواطنيه ولكن الأساليب العتيقة فى الفساد والإفساد فتحت أبوابا كثيرة للصدام بين الشعب والشرطة طوال السنوات الماضية وانتهت الخصومة مع كارثة مازلنا ندفع ثمنها.. كان النظام السابق هو الذى وضع كل بذور الفتنة بين الشرطة والشعب حين جعلها سيفا مسلطا على رقاب الناس..
> ...


مما أعجبنى مؤخرا لفاروق جويدة .. دائما ما يلمس المشهد بنظرة موضوعية ومخيلة رصينة ..قال تقريبا نفس ما ننادى به جميعا ..الإنتباه للعبة الكروت .. وخاصة اذا ما كان فيها جوكر يعمل على الإيقاع  ..والوقيعة ..والتوقع ..

ومهما كان من أمر هذا الجوكر أو غيره ..بالتأكيد ما يراه المصريون جميعا بوعيهم ويجمعهم فى هذا الوطن كافى جدا لكى يجمع خيوط المشهد كله بكروته وجواكره فى جعبتهم هم ..أعتقد أنهم أقوى من فى المشهد للآن..وأنهم وحدهم - كما رأينا - القادرين على التغيير والتحريك ..

عاش المصريين الشرفاء ..الواعيين

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> * د.حسام بدراوي : معظم القيادات والقوي السياسية قدموا واجب العزاء في وفاة شقيقتي ما عدا الاخوان المسلمين*


يا باشا ماهو انتا اللي محددتش 
العزا هيكون بالقايمة النسبية ولا الفردي  ::

----------


## سوما

الصبح قرأيت المقال ده ...... وحبيت تقرؤه معايا ..
محمد الجارحي يكتب: اعدموا حازم عبد العظيم أو اصلبوه في ميدان عام!
Wed, 20-07-2011 - 3:49

إقتلوا حازم عبد العظيم أو إطرحوه أرضا، إصلبوه في ميدان عام، إعدموه رمياً بالرصاص، علقوا له المشانق، واكتبوا في كل الصحف، حازم عبدالعظيم الخاين العميل، حازم عبدالعظيم الجاسوس اللعين، لا تتوقفوا عن سبابه ولا لعنه، فقد جاء بكل الموبقات، وارتكب كل الكبائر، مصر في خطر بسبب هذا الرجل، اقتصادنا سوف يدمر، ووطننا سوف يحتل، وإسرائيل بسببه ستلعب بنا بلاي ستيشن!

حازم عبدالعظيم عتيد الإجرام لأنه ضبط متلبساً بالحصول على جائزة الدولة التشجيعية مرتين، وأحراز قضيته تحتوي على براءتين اختراع عالميتن، وأدلة الاتهام ضده ثابتة وأهمها أنه عمل فى كبري الشركات العالمية، نعم، حازم عبدالعظيم متهم، ومجرم، ويستحق الإعدام، متهم لأنه أحب هذا الوطن، مجرم لأنه أخلص في حبه، ويستحق الإعدام لأنه ضحي بمنصبه ووقته وماله حتى يعيش حراً فى زمن كان هناك من يستعبدونا، حازم عبدالعظيم خان الوطن عندما اتصل بـ "طارق كامل " وزير الاتصالات السابق ليقول له كان أشرف لك أن تستقيل من منصبك عندما وافقت على قطع الاتصالات!

حازم عبدالعظيم خاين لأنه أعلن عن رغبته فى تطهير قطاع الاتصالات وتعديل قوانينه والعمل على منح المصريين فى الخارج حق التصويت فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، وعميل لأنه طالب تولى شخص مدنى منصب وزير الداخلية!

حازم عبدالعظيم إسرائيلي لأنه نزل ميدان  التحرير وبات فيه ليحصل على حرية وطنه التى كانت تنتهكها إسرائيل ليل نهار، كان فى غنى عن كل هذا؟ كان بإمكانه أن ينافق ويهادن ؟ وكان بإمكانه أن يترك الوطن ويظل في شركة IBM العالمية أو مايكروسوفت العالمية اللتين عمل بهما؟ لكنه ترك كل شئ ولبي نداء الوطن!

كنت أتوقع الهجوم عليه، لكن لم أكن أتخيل أن يكون الهجوم بهذه الدرجة من الفجاجة والبجاحة، وكنت متأكداً من خوضه معارك مع الفاسدين فى قطاع الاتصالات، لكن لم أتصور للحظة أن يشترك الفلول مع زبانيتهم فى وسائل الإعلام لإخراج مسرحية هزلية لتشويه صورة حازم عبدالعظيم وزير الاتصالات الجديد.

خبر مشبوه يزعم بأن حازم عبدالعظيم رجل أعمال وحليف لإسرائيل وعلي علاقة قوية بزوجة أحمد نظيف، ولأن الكذب مفضوح وبلا أرجل، تم نشر الخبر فى موقعين إلكترونيين مختلفين لكن في نفس التوقيت بنفس الصياغة تقريبا بنفس المعلومات بنفس تسلسل سردها.. وكأن الغباء في تنفيذ المهام والتعليمات لم يختلف بعد الثورة عما كان يفعله محمد على إبراهيم وأسامة سرايا!

عارض حازم عبدالعظيم نظام مبارك فى وقت كان يختبئ فيه كثيرون فى الجحور بمن فيهم من يشوهون صورته، دفع الثمن وأقيل من منصبه كرئيس لهيئة تنمية صناعة تكنولوجيا المعلومات فى أكتوبر 2010 لإنضمامه للجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، لم يخف ولم يتراجع ولم يتمسك بالكرسي، بل واجه ضغوطاً أشد من أمن الدولة وتلقى تهديدات مباشرة وغير مباشرة له ولأسرته، لم يتراجع واستمر، ولو كان ما يروجه الفلول صحيحاً لكان اغتيال حازم عبدالعظيم وقتها سهلاً وبسيطاً ولنشرت مباحث أمن الدولة كل هذا الهراء!

يزعمون أن حازم عبدالعظيم رئيساً لمجلس إدارة شركةcit  فى حين أن رئيسها معروف ويدعى أشرف عزت زكي، وهي شركة مساهمة مصرية ليس فيها أى إسرائيلي، وما يملكه حازم عبدالعظيم في الشركة هو 5 %، لا يتقلد فيها أي منصب إدارى، ثم يزعم الخبر المشبوه أن حازم عبدالعظيم التقي شخصاً إسرائيلياً فى طابا فى 2009 كممثل للشركة ( التى تركها فى 2007 )  ولم يعلم من كتب الخبر أن عبدالعظيم فى هذا التوقيت كان رئيساً لهيئة تنمية صناعة تكنولوجيا المعلومات!

ثم المعلومة العجيبة الغريبة وهى علاقته القوية بزوجة أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، وأنها التى أوصت بتوليه منصب الرئيس التنفيذى لهيئة تنمية صناعة تكنولوجيا المعلومات، وكأننا مساطيل، أو شاربين حاجة صفرا، ولا نعرف أن  نظيف تزوج من زينب زكي فى 2010 فى حين أن عبدالعظيم تولى منصبه في 2007!

يبقي السؤال ..لصالح من يتم تشويه صورة حازم عبدالعظيم؟ ولمصلحة من يتم بث خبر مدسوس بلا مصدر معروف ولا مستند حقيقى تدل على صدق كلمة واحدة فيه؟
عايزة اعرف بقى ايه رأيكم ف التشكيل الوزارى الجديد ؟؟!!
شايفين فعلاً انه تشكيل يستحق يجئ بعد ثورة 25 يناير ؟؟!!
وايه رأيكم مثلا فى استبعاد د. حازم عبد العظيم من وزارة الاتصالات .؟!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*شعب  مصر العظيم نظرا لكثرة الحالات المصابة العائدة من العباسية من لديه  المقدرة بهذه الإحتياجات للمستشفى الميدانى في التحرير عيادة الثورة ومن  ليس لديه القدرة فيساعدنا بنشر هذه الرسالة على كافة الصفحات فورا من فضلكم

مضاد حيوى " حقن " و مضاد حيوى " إسبراى " و مسكن حقن كيناكيون
شاش و ماء و سرنجات 5 سم

وأيضا المستشفى بحاجة إلى مسعفين
التواصل مع المستشفى الميدانى
0116317538 - 0112296799_0166073753*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حوران- الحراك : صورة الطفلة الشهيدة ليال عسكر ..
جراء صدمة قلبية خوفا من القصف المدفعي

*بأي ذنب قتلت؟*

اللهم عليك ببشار ومن معه فإنهم لا يعجزونك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بمناسبة المحاكمة بكرة

----------


## اليمامة

> بمناسبة المحاكمة بكرة


أستغفر الله العظيم 
أستغفر الله العظيم 
الواحد مش عارف يتكلم 
هانتكلم نقول ايه
احنا نخرس أحسن
أو نموت 
يارب ارحمنا
يارب اغفرلنا 
يارب لسه الأمل باقى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قد تكشف الأيام القادمة من هو المسئول الأول عن غرق العبارة
وعن أنها قد أغرقت بفعل فاعل للإستيلاء على الخط الملاحى من ممدوح إسماعيل
قد تكشف الأيام القادمة أن إغراق العبارة عبارة عن جريمة قتل مع سبق الإصرار والترصد
وإن غدا لناظره قريب

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" واحد وطن .. بيضة "*

*
آااااادي البيضة
البيضة
وادي اللى سرقها
سرقها
يمكن سواها
سواها
يمكن قشرها
قشرها
يمكن دمرها
دمرها
يمكن حمرها
حمرها
مين اللى أكلها
طب مين ؟
مين اللى شفطها ؟
طب مين ؟
اوعى تقول الحراميين
عاوز حتة
خدلك حتة
لا مش عاوز ديل البطة
تاخد شوربة ؟
آخد شوربة
وحنة أرنب
وانزِل زي ماحد يقولِّي 
ف أي محطة
تلبس عِمَّه ؟
فين العِمَّه ؟
جوا المطبخ
ف النملية
تلاقي الحاوي
ماسك بيضّة
بيبلع بيضّة
ف جيبُه البيضّة
بيقشرها 
بتطلع فرخة
بيحمرها
وعند ماتاكل
تتغير
تلقاها صابونة
حلو اما تزحلق أفكارك
تمشي وراكب نُص حمارك
والنُّص التاني أدامك
بالع بيضة
وسارق بيضة
ومستني الفرخة تبيض بيضة
كك
كك
كك
كاااااك*

*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

انا بعتز جدااااا بالموضوع ده 
ده ميدان تحرير المنتدي وقت الثوره 
شهد هذا الموضوع كل انفعالاتنا وارائنا من بدايتها لنهايتها

موضوع استقر في الذاكره للابد 
والنهارضه بيضاف يوم تاريخي للثوره المصريه
اللنهارضه المخلوع سيدخل القفص

تحياتي لاعتصام 8 يوليو

----------


## the_chemist

تجدد طلب أحد المحامين بتحليل الحمض النووى للرئيس المخلوع وكذلك مضاهاة توقيعاته قبل 2004 بتوقيعاته بعد 2004

حقيقي كل شئ ممكن

----------


## اليمامة

هيضت بشدة اليوم وترقرقت عيونى بالدموع بمجرد أن رأيت مبارك وأولاده وأركان نظامه السابق فى ساحة المحكمة داخل قفص الاتهام ..!!!
أدركت فجأة حقيقة موقفى الذى طالما حيرنى وأربكنى ..عرفت لأول مرة كم كرهت حقا هؤلاء الشرذمة التى فعلت فى أهلنا وشعبنا كل هذا البلاء ..وكيف حولت مصر لخرابة بعد أن سرقوا مواردها وأضعفوا من مكانتها الدولية والإقليمية ..لم تكن مشاعر تشفى ..أبدا ..ولكن كانت مشاعر يقين ..مشاعر خلاص..مشاعر عظة ..احساس عميق بعدل الله وحكمته ..

احساس عظيم عظيم جدا بهذا الشعب الجميل ..الشعب المصرى الذى ثابر واجتهد حتى حقق النصر وكانت هذه اللحظة الفاصلة فى تاريخ مصر والعرب والعالم كله ..شعرت بفخر حقيقى وعزة لأننى أنتمى لهذا الوطن ..انتمى لهؤلاء الناس المتحضرين على الفطرة أصحاب الثورة البيضاء التى سارت فى طريقها برقى وتخطيط صحيح حتى أثمرت هذه المحاكمة التاريخية ..مصر ..ومصر فقط هى ما حققت بمفردها هذه النتيجة الرائعة ..ثورتها فقط هى التى اكتملت تقريبا وحققت هذا الإنجاز ..

كان الدمع لأننى تصورت أن مصر أخيرا تغيرت ..مصر بالفعل تتغير ..والتغيير جاء على ايدى شعبها لا بيد خارجية ولا مدسوسة ..مصر الجديدة هى التى حررها ناسها وأهلها ..اهتززت بشدة عندما رأيتهم فى قفص الاتهام حيث مر فى ذهنى شريط سريع خطف كل صور الثورة واحداثها وأصواتها ..مرت أمام عيونى صور الشهداء الذين ماتوا ..الشباب ..ورد الجناين الذين  قتلوهم بلا رحمة ..شعرت بقلب كل أم مات ابنها ..شعرت ببكائها وحرقة قلبها وايضا ابتسامتها فى هذه اللحظة التى ترى فيها القصاص ..

لن أنس أبدا أن أؤكد على ثقتى المتجددة فى عسكر مصر ..أنا أثق بهم حقا ..أثق بهم منذ أن وقفوا بجوار الثورة من البداية ..أثق بهم لأنهم لم يتخلوا عن وعودهم ..

من ناحية أخرى أتمنى لو أن أقبل يد كل شاب فى مصر ثابر وشارك فى التظاهرات السلمية حتى اللحظات الأخيرة والتى جاءت بهذه النتيجة ..لولا ضغطهم ..لولا ثباتهم ..لولا ثقتهم وقبولهم بالثمن الذى كان من الممكن أن يكلفهم حياتهم نفسها ..ما كان هذا الحدث ..أدعو الله عز وجل أن يكملها بالستر وأن يفعل لمصر الخير دائما ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هيضت بشدة اليوم وترقرقت عيونى بالدموع بمجرد أن رأيت مبارك وأولاده وأركان نظامه السابق فى ساحة المحكمة داخل قفص الاتهام ..!!!
> أدركت فجأة حقيقة موقفى الذى طالما حيرنى وأربكنى ..عرفت لأول مرة كم كرهت حقا هؤلاء الشرذمة التى فعلت فى أهلنا وشعبنا كل هذا البلاء ..وكيف حولت مصر لخرابة بعد أن سرقوا مواردها وأضعفوا من مكانتها الدولية والإقليمية ..لم تكن مشاعر تشفى ..أبدا ..ولكن كانت مشاعر يقين ..مشاعر خلاص..مشاعر عظة ..احساس عميق بعدل الله وحكمته ..
> 
> احساس عظيم عظيم جدا بهذا الشعب الجميل ..الشعب المصرى الذى ثابر واجتهد حتى حقق النصر وكانت هذه اللحظة الفاصلة فى تاريخ مصر والعرب والعالم كله ..شعرت بفخر حقيقى وعزة لأننى أنتمى لهذا الوطن ..انتمى لهؤلاء الناس المتحضرين على الفطرة أصحاب الثورة البيضاء التى سارت فى طريقها برقى وتخطيط صحيح حتى أثمرت هذه المحاكمة التاريخية ..مصر ..ومصر فقط هى ما حققت بمفردها هذه النتيجة الرائعة ..ثورتها فقط هى التى اكتملت تقريبا وحققت هذا الإنجاز ..
> 
> كان الدمع لأننى تصورت أن مصر أخيرا تغيرت ..مصر بالفعل تتغير ..والتغيير جاء على ايدى شعبها لا بيد خارجية ولا مدسوسة ..مصر الجديدة هى التى حررها ناسها وأهلها ..اهتززت بشدة عندما رأيتهم فى قفص الاتهام حيث مر فى ذهنى شريط سريع خطف كل صور الثورة واحداثها وأصواتها .*.مرت أمام عيونى صور الشهداء الذين ماتوا ..الشباب ..ورد الجناين الذين  قتلوهم بلا رحمة ..شعرت بقلب كل أم مات ابنها ..شعرت ببكائها وحرقة قلبها وايضا ابتسامتها فى هذه اللحظة التى ترى فيها القصاص ..*
> 
> لن أنس أبدا أن أؤكد على ثقتى المتجددة فى عسكر مصر ..أنا أثق بهم حقا ..أثق بهم منذ أن وقفوا بجوار الثورة من البداية ..أثق بهم لأنهم لم يتخلوا عن وعودهم ..
> 
> من ناحية أخرى أتمنى لو أن أقبل يد كل شاب فى مصر ثابر وشارك فى التظاهرات السلمية حتى اللحظات الأخيرة والتى جاءت بهذه النتيجة ..لولا ضغطهم ..لولا ثباتهم ..لولا ثقتهم وقبولهم بالثمن الذى كان من الممكن أن يكلفهم حياتهم نفسها ..ما كان هذا الحدث ..أدعو الله عز وجل أن يكملها بالستر وأن يفعل لمصر الخير دائما ..

----------


## the_chemist

تليجراف: سرير مبارك حيلة



بطبيعة الحال هذا الرجل جمع في أعماقه عدة نفوس يتكامل فيها الشر بجميع أركانه وجوانبه المظلمة



إلي جوار أن معه فريق دفاع يعرف خطواته ويحسبها من جميع الجوانب وقد قالها محاميه ورئيس فريق الدفاع / فريد الديب بأنه المهم عنده هو المال وهو وسيلة الدفاع عن أى مجرم وكم من مجرم برأه هذا المحامى بسبل وحيل يعرفها المحامون ويعرفون طريقها جيداً ولكن القليل منهم هو الذى يجرؤ علي الدخول في دروبها



إن شاء الله ستفشل يا ديب في دفاعك عن كبير اللصوص حامى حمى العدو الصهيونى في مصر كما وصفوه هم بأنفسهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قل اللهم مالك الملك
تؤتى الملك من تشاء
وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء
وتعز من تشاء
وتذل من تشاء
*بيدك الخير*
إنك على كل شيء قدير
-------------
لو تمت محاكمة مبارك ونظامه على كل الجرائم الحقيرة التى إرتكبوها فى حق مصر والمصريين فإننا سنحتاج إلى أعوام وأعوام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

نسيت أن أقول
أننى فى طريق عودتى بعد إنتهاء العمل مررت من الناحية المقابلة للمستشفى الطبى العالمى
ورأيت المصفحات وعربات الشرطة والجيش والقوات التى تؤمن مداخل المستشفى
ورغم أننى من المقدرين للهدوء الواجب توافره فى حرم المستشفيات
إلا أننى لم أستطيع أن أمنع نفسى من إطلاق كلاكس السيارة بالطريقة التى يطلق بها فى أفراحنا المصرية
رحم الله شهداء الثورة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مش معقول 
مش ممكن
مش حقيقي 
لالالالا
لا يمكن يكون حقيقي 
في كده ؟؟
مش ممكن يكون في كده ابداً

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> مش معقول 
> مش ممكن
> مش حقيقي 
> لالالالا
> لا يمكن يكون حقيقي 
> في كده ؟؟
> مش ممكن يكون في كده ابداً



نريد

طبعا فيه كده
هوا فيه أحسن من كده

الواد ده تقريبا عنده حق
المشكلة كمان مش فى نريد بس
المشكلة فى 
نحن

وانتى حضرتك على الفيس بوك
هتلاقى نحن ونحن ونحن ... 
هتلاقى عشروميت نحن
نحن ونحنحه ونحنيات كتيرة
وكل نحن من النحنيات تريد
نحن تريد البيبسي
ونحن تريد الشيبسي
ونحن تريد الكافيار
وتعددت تريد إلى أن اصبحت تريدات

يعنى باختصار اختفت الغاية الجمعية
واصبحت مجموعة من الغايات النحنية

وزى ماحضرتك بتشوفى كل نحن شايفة ان نحن التانية جاهلة
وكل نحن عاوزة تبيد نحن
ونحن ماسكة السكينة لـ نحن
ونحن مش سامعة نحن
ونحن بتجري ورا نحن
ومولد من النحنيات
والتريدات

وطبعا فيه ناس بتبص على الفيس بوك
ومراقباه وكل شوية ترمى فيديو أو جملة عشان نحن تبقى كتيرة
والتريدات تبقى أكتر
والمولد يكبر

نحن موجودة فى كل مكان فى العالم
بس نحن بتبقى صح على تعددها لو كلها بتتحرك بغاية جمعية
مش بتتحرك بغايات متعارضة بتاكل فى بعضها وتبقى فوضى


" نحن نريد "

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الواد ده تقريبا عنده حق


لأ الواد ده معندوش حق ولا حاجة يا فندم 
تحياتي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لأ الواد ده معندوش حق ولا حاجة يا فندم 
> تحياتي



اهو شوفتى بقى حضرتك
النحنيات بترفض بعضها
عشان كل نحن معاها تريد
غير تريد ال نحن التانية
والتريدات بقت كتيرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مش معقول 
> مش ممكن
> مش حقيقي 
> لالالالا
> لا يمكن يكون حقيقي 
> في كده ؟؟
> مش ممكن يكون في كده ابداً


هو يقول أن كلمة يريد كلمة يهودية
وأن الأمريكان واليهود دائما يبدأون أقوالهم بنحن نريد
لكنه لو راجع القرآن فسيجد فيه (إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً)
وكما قالت له المذيعة فى نفس الحلقة عن المثل العامّى أنا أريد وأنت تريد والله يفعل ما يريد
لم أستسيغ معظم كلامه فى الحلقة التى تابعت معظمها
لكن لديه بعض الحق فى إنتقاده لأن بعض ألحان الثورة جاءت على موسيقى أجنبية
مثل أغنية فى كل شارع فى بلادى صوت الحرية بينادى
فالمناسبة وطنية مصرية صميمة فعلى الأقل يجب أن تكون الألحان مصرية أصيلة
كما أننى إحترمت موقفه بالثبات على المبدأ فى حبه لمبارك قبل الثورة وبعدها
لكن إحترام المواقف ليس معناه إحترام العقول فطالما صرح بذلك وبأنه من الذين وقفوا فى ميدان روكسى
فغالبا سأضطر مرغما إلى تصنيفة وأبدأ فى النحنحات التى أشار إليها حكيم عيون
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الواد شكله كان عنده حق فعلا  :: 



رصد|تل أبيب|قناة اسرائيل الثانيه : هتافات المتظاهرين فى تل ابيب الان
אנשים רצו להפיל את המשטר
" الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام "

 ::

----------


## hanoaa

> نريد
> 
> طبعا فيه كده
> هوا فيه أحسن من كده
> 
> الواد ده تقريبا عنده حق
> المشكلة كمان مش فى نريد بس
> المشكلة فى 
> نحن
> ...


معاك حق يا حكيم بس انت خضيت سارة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الواد شكله كان عنده حق فعلا 
> 
> 
> 
> رصد|تل أبيب|قناة اسرائيل الثانيه : هتافات المتظاهرين فى تل ابيب الان
> אנשים רצו להפיל את המשטר
> " الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام "


هؤلاء القوم لن يكفوا عن إدهاشى ....!!!
يعيشون بكم من المتناقضات أكثر من قدرة عقلى على الاحاطة بها ...!!
الشئ الوحيد المتأكدة منه انهم مجتمع هش جدااااا أكثر مما نتخيل ولذلك فستكون نهايتهم سريعة جدا وعنيفة جدا أيضا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الواد شكله كان عنده حق فعلا 
> 
> 
> 
> رصد|تل أبيب|قناة اسرائيل الثانيه : هتافات المتظاهرين فى تل ابيب الان
> אנשים רצו להפיל את המשטר
> " الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام "


 لا بقى
ده شيء لا يجب أن يمر علينا ونبتلع الطعم الذى يريدون للعالم أن يبتلعه
فنحن عندما هتفنا الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام
أثبتنا أن النظام فاقد للشرعية
أما الشعب الصهيونى فهو شعب فاقد أصلا للشرعية مثل حكوماته
وطالما أنهم عبارة عن محتلين وعنصريين ومغتصبين لأراضى فلسطين الحبية 
فلا شرعية لهم ولا لهتافاتهم ولا لمظاهراتهم
وإن شاء الله نطهر أرض فلسطين منهم جميعا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الواد شكله كان عنده حق فعلا 
> 
> 
> 
> رصد|تل أبيب|قناة اسرائيل الثانيه : هتافات المتظاهرين فى تل ابيب الان
> אנשים רצו להפיל את המשטר
> " الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام "


*
بس هما بيقولوا ارحل لميييييييييييييييييييييين ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*يمكن تعويم ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*طب يمكن زي مابيقول احمد ناصر
عشان يعملوا شرعيييييييييييييييييين ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*ولا يمكن ارحل دي
للفلسطينيييييييييييييييييين ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*عموما كده النحنحة زاااااااااااااااااادت

نحن

وصباح النحنحات بقى
وكمان التريدااااااااااااااااااات*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أما الشعب الصهيونى فهو شعب فاقد أصلا للشرعية مثل حكوماته
> وطالما أنهم عبارة عن محتلين وعنصريين ومغتصبين لأراضى فلسطين الحبية 
> فلا شرعية لهم ولا لهتافاتهم ولا لمظاهراتهم
> وإن شاء الله نطهر أرض فلسطين منهم جميعا


صححححححححححح


 




> *
> بس هما بيقولوا ارحل لميييييييييييييييييييييين ؟*


لمين ولا لمين ولا لمييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *يمكن تعويم ؟*


 




> *طب يمكن زي مابيقول احمد ناصر
> عشان يعملوا شرعيييييييييييييييييين ؟*


 



> <B>
> *ولا يمكن ارحل دي*
> *للفلسطينيييييييييييييييييين ؟*؟</B>





> <B>
> *عموما كده النحنحة زاااااااااااااااااادت*
> 
> *نحن*
> 
> *وصباح النحنحات بقى*
> *وكمان التريدااااااااااااااااااات*</B>


ايه يا حكيم كل دا تفكير فى الموقف ؟؟!! ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*عموما كده نهارنا ابيض فى المنطقة
وكل منطقة واحنا بياض وصفار

وواحد وطن .. بيضة*

*
آااااادي البيضة
البيضة
وادي اللى سرقها
سرقها
كاك كاك
ماشى وراك
بالكرباج
صاحب العِشَّة
يقولك قول
تاكل فول؟
قول قول
كاك كاك
آدى البيضة
وآدى الفرخة
وآدي العشة
وآدي الديك
والدستور
مِسئّه وفول
وفرارجي
والعيش مبلول
قول قول
كاك كاك
كك
كك
كك
كاااااك*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *طب يمكن زي مابيقول احمد ناصر
> عشان يعملوا شرعيييييييييييييييييين ؟*


علشان طول عمرهم من أيام الفراعنة بيغيروا منا
الظاهر صعبان عليهم إن الناس أبدت إنبهارها بثورتنا فعايزين يدخلوا فى الخط
بس إن شاء الله نحقق لهم إمنيتهم دى ونسقط نظامهم ونسقطهم معاه
الراجل بتاعهم ده (نسيت إسمه)قال الشعب المصرى أدار لمبارك ظهره
شوف حقدهم على الشعب المصرى إزاى
اللى ما يعرفوش البيه إن الشعب المصرى أدار ظهره لمبارك حتى يستطيع أن يواجههم
وإن شاء الله نرقع لهم صداغهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حالا قرأت النكتة دى على الفيس بوك

عاجل| إسرائيل | أنباء عن إعتقال أدمن كلنا جلعاد شاليط..

وإتهامات لحركة 6 أيلول بالخيانة والعمالة لجهات عرب
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> علشان طول عمرهم من أيام الفراعنة بيغيروا منا
> الظاهر صعبان عليهم إن الناس أبدت إنبهارها بثورتنا فعايزين يدخلوا فى الخط
> بس إن شاء الله نحقق لهم إمنيتهم دى ونسقط نظامهم ونسقطهم معاه
> الراجل بتاعهم ده (نسيت إسمه)قال الشعب المصرى أدار لمبارك ظهره
> شوف حقدهم على الشعب المصرى إزاى
> اللى ما يعرفوش البيه إن الشعب المصرى أدار ظهره لمبارك حتى يستطيع أن يواجههم
> وإن شاء الله نرقع لهم صداغهم


تعرف ان التحليل دا ممكن يكون صحيح جدا يا احمد..
الشعب دا بيعانى من مركبات نقص رهيبة وعمره ماتورع عن سرقة تاريخ وحضارة غيره وخاصة طبعا الحضارة المصرية القديمة 
ما اعتقدش طبعا ان دى حاجة منظمة من نظامهم او حكومتهم لكن اللى حاصل دا بيظهر قد ايه هما عندهم شغف بالسطو على انجازات الغير 
ودا حتى على مستوى رجل الشارع هناك فى حين انهم لو فكروا لحظة فى مدى شرعية وجودهم هما اساسا على الارض دى هايدفنوا نفسهم بالحيا دا لو عندهم دم طبعا ولكنى اشك ...غريبة ان يتواجد شعب بيعانى من كل العقد النفسية دى ....!!!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تعرف ان التحليل دا ممكن يكون صحيح جدا يا احمد..
> الشعب دا بيعانى من مركبات نقص رهيبة وعمره ماتورع عن سرقة تاريخ وحضارة غيره وخاصة طبعا الحضارة المصرية القديمة 
> ما اعتقدش طبعا ان دى حاجة منظمة من نظامهم او حكومتهم لكن اللى حاصل دا بيظهر قد ايه هما عندهم شغف بالسطو على انجازات الغير 
> ودا حتى على مستوى رجل الشارع هناك فى حين انهم لو فكروا لحظة فى مدى شرعية وجودهم هما اساسا على الارض دى هايدفنوا نفسهم بالحيا دا لو عندهم دم طبعا ولكنى اشك ...غريبة ان يتواجد شعب بيعانى من كل العقد النفسية دى ....!!!!


طبعا يا جيهان
هم لديهم أكثر من سبب لكى يحقدوا علينا
أول سبب هو إحساسهم القديم بتفوق المصرى القديم عليهم حين كان هو السيد وهم عبيد لديه
وثانيا لحقدهم القديم على السيدة هاجر التى تزوجها نبى الله إبراهيم 
وثالثا لحقدهم القديم على سيدنا إسماعيل وذريته
ورابعا لحقدهم القديم على سيدنا محمد الذى أخذوا يحيكون المؤامرات لقتله من قبل أن يولد بمئات السنين
ثم إن مصر حينما دخلها الإسلام صار شعبها هو حامى الحمى الذى وقف أمام التتار والصليبيين وأمام كل الغزاة
كما أن مصر هى البلد التى أذاقتهم ذل الهزيمة فى التاريخ الحديث
وأخيرا إدراكهم لأن شعب مصر هو الشعب القادر على الإنقضاض عليهم وتقويض دولتهم العنصرية فى أى وقت
وسنفعل إن شاء الله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لا بقى
> ده شيء لا يجب أن يمر علينا ونبتلع الطعم الذى يريدون للعالم أن يبتلعه
> فنحن عندما هتفنا الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام
> أثبتنا أن النظام فاقد للشرعية
> أما الشعب الصهيونى فهو شعب فاقد أصلا للشرعية مثل حكوماته
> وطالما أنهم عبارة عن محتلين وعنصريين ومغتصبين لأراضى فلسطين الحبية 
> فلا شرعية لهم ولا لهتافاتهم ولا لمظاهراتهم
> وإن شاء الله نطهر أرض فلسطين منهم جميعا


أي طعم يا استاذ احمد ؟
الطعم إحنا بالعينه بالتزغيط ..عارف البط بيتزغط إزاي؟  :: 
وهما رافضين حكومة نتنياهو ..وكمان بيشتكوا من غلاء الأسعار 
كيلو الخنزير بقى بــ100 شيكل يرضي مين ده ؟  :: 

تل أبيب ناااااااو

----------


## مصراويةجدا

رصد | التظاهرات فى تل أبيب اليوم#RNN



رصد | اعتقال احد المتظاهرين من قبل الشرطة الاسرائيلية فى تل ابيب#RNN



رصد | معركة الخيول فى تل أبيب والاعتداء على المتظاهرين #RNN



رصد | نصب الخيام والاعتصام تل أبيب لتلبية مطالب المتظاهرين#RNN

ناس قلودين أوي ياي  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> رصد | التظاهرات فى تل أبيب اليوم#RNN
> 
> 
> 
> رصد | اعتقال احد المتظاهرين من قبل الشرطة الاسرائيلية فى تل ابيب#RNN
> 
> 
> 
> رصد | معركة الخيول فى تل أبيب والاعتداء على المتظاهرين #RNN
> ...


ياكشى تولع  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ياكشى تولع


ياكشي جداً بقى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

المفروض نديهم شويه نصايح للتعامل مع القنابل المسيله للدموع طيب نقلهم لو الشرطه استخدمت القنابل دى يغسلو وشهم بميه النار  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هما كلهم عى بعض بسلاطتهم باباغنوجهم بعيالهم بستاتهم برجالتهم ده لو كان فيه يعنى حتى بالجنينات جمع جنين فى بطون مامتهم تقريبا 6 مليون يعن اد المصرين الى فى ليبيا بس  ::  واد شويه الناس الى كانو فى التحرير عندنا ثانيا دول جبنا اصلا  ::  يعنى احنا نستغل الفرصه ونطلع شويه بلطجيه من عندنا يهجمو عليهم وهما متجمعين كده وهى صفيحه جاز واحده واوسخ عود كبريت فيكى ياجمهورية ونولع فيهم  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> رصد | التظاهرات فى تل أبيب اليوم#RNN


ولعوا فيه بجاز وسخ




> رصد | اعتقال احد المتظاهرين من قبل الشرطة الاسرائيلية فى تل ابيب#RNN


يا خبر مالوش ملامح عندهم متطرفين يا هوووووووووه كل دى دقن يا مفترى 
خدوا بالكوا ممكن واحد ياخد الصورة دى ويقول متطرفين من السلفيين 



> رصد | معركة الخيول فى تل أبيب والاعتداء على المتظاهرين #RNN


عسل يا ناس آدى المتظاهرين ولا لاء 
إيه كل الحلاوة دى 
خلوا المظاهرات تشعلل وخلونا نتفرج ونشووووووووووووووووف 



> رصد | نصب الخيام والاعتصام تل أبيب لتلبية مطالب المتظاهرين#RNN 
> 
> ناس قلودين أوي ياي


طيب ممكن خيمة من دول نبيت فيها يا ناس

دى أكيد مكيفة قوىىىىىىىىى

مكيفة آخر حاجة يعنى

الخدمة هنا أكيد 99999 نجوم

----------


## the_chemist

> رصد | التظاهرات فى تل أبيب اليوم#RNN


ولعوا فيه بجاز وسخ




> رصد | اعتقال احد المتظاهرين من قبل الشرطة الاسرائيلية فى تل ابيب#RNN


يا خبر مالوش ملامح عندهم متطرفين يا هوووووووووه كل دى دقن يا مفترى 
خدوا بالكوا ممكن واحد ياخد الصورة دى ويقول متطرفين من السلفيين 



> رصد | معركة الخيول فى تل أبيب والاعتداء على المتظاهرين #RNN


عسل يا ناس آدى المتظاهرين ولا لاء 
إيه كل الحلاوة دى 
خلوا المظاهرات تشعلل وخلونا نتفرج ونشووووووووووووووووف 



> رصد | نصب الخيام والاعتصام تل أبيب لتلبية مطالب المتظاهرين#RNN 
> 
> ناس قلودين أوي ياي


طيب ممكن خيمة من دول نبيت فيها يا ناس

دى أكيد مكيفة قوىىىىىىىىى

مكيفة آخر حاجة يعنى

الخدمة هنا أكيد 99999 نجوم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الأسطى زلطة يزور مبارك فى المستشفى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

محاكمة مبارك ..
اول فيلم هندي يصور في مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

> محاكمة مبارك ..
> اول فيلم هندي يصور في مصر


ما قلنا ان كل ده تمثيلية 
محدش صدق  :: 

على كل حال
ربنا يظهر الحق إن شاء الله وكل ظالم ياخد جزائه

----------


## nariman

*مذيع الفضائية المصرية اللي موجود داخل قاعة المحكمة بجد مستفز .. مش قادرة أقول وصف تاني بصراحة غير كده*

*فعلا تمثيلية وسخيفة كمان*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

قرار رئيس المحكمه بالغاء البث التلفزيوني للمحاكمات (رغم قانونيته) يخصم من رصيد الثقه في القضاء ويفتح الباب للبلبله واثاره الفوضي ..
وعلي اي حال مازالت تقتي في سير المحاكمه حتي الحظه .. بخير

----------


## ابن البلد

آه والله يا نريمان سخيفة جدا
هما عايزين بس يسكتوا الناس وخلاص

ويا محمد تثق فيهم أيه ؟ بس 
أنا مش حاسس أن في أي تقدم 

سمعنا أيه احنا في الحلقتين اللي فاتوا ؟؟
ولا شيء مفيد 

بس حبوا يورونا الرئيس في القفص وخلاص

على كل حال الحق هيظهر إن شاء الله 
ويمكن يكون في سبب حقيقي وراء عدم بث المحاكمات

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
أرى أن هناك سبب حقيقي ومهم جدا في منع المحاكمات 
أولا علانية المحاكمة تتحقق بالسماح بالحضور وليس البث التليفزيوني 
أما السبب الحقيقي والهام في المنع قد يكون حماية الشهود وعدم التأثير عليهم
في البداية يجب إعطاء الشهود الثقة في أنهم غير مهددين 
بالإضافة لأن كل شاهد لايجب أن يعرف ماقاله شاهد آخر حتى تكون شهادته بلا تأثير 
يمكن يكون ده السبب الرئيسي للمنع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عندى إقتراح
يسجلوا المحاكمة ويبقوا يذيعوها على الثورة الجاية إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم 
> أرى أن هناك سبب حقيقي ومهم جدا في منع المحاكمات 
> أولا علانية المحاكمة تتحقق بالسماح بالحضور وليس البث التليفزيوني 
> أما السبب الحقيقي والهام في المنع قد يكون حماية الشهود وعدم التأثير عليهم
> في البداية يجب إعطاء الشهود الثقة في أنهم غير مهددين 
> بالإضافة لأن كل شاهد لايجب أن يعرف ماقاله شاهد آخر حتى تكون شهادته بلا تأثير 
> يمكن يكون ده السبب الرئيسي للمنع


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد يا دكتور مصطفي 
أن الشهود لما بيتكلموا في غياب الشهود الآخرين 
النقطة دي بتحصل في النيابة قبل ما تحول القضية للمحاكمة 
ولكن في المحكمة وأمام القاضي الكل بيستمع لكل الشهود

والشهود بيكونوا معروفين من سجل المحكمة من قبل وطلبات الإستدعاء

أو يمكن ده تخيلي عن الأمور القضائية

----------


## ابن البلد

> عندى إقتراح
> يسجلوا المحاكمة ويبقوا يذيعوها على الثورة الجاية إن شاء الله


علي سي دي بقه 
 :: 

ويقفوا بيها في العتبة وعليها صور خليعه شوية يمكن الناس تتهافت وتشتريها 
بس بعد رمضان علشان الصيام والمحاكمات دي من النوع اللي بتفطر حقيقة يعني 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> علي سي دي بقه 
> 
> 
> ويقفوا بيها في العتبة وعليها صور خليعه شوية يمكن الناس تتهافت وتشتريها 
> بس بعد رمضان علشان الصيام والمحاكمات دي من النوع اللي بتفطر حقيقة يعني


 :: 
فكرة عظيمة
يعنى الماتشات يشفروها
وكمان المحاكمات يمنعوها
أنا حاسس إن دى مؤامرة علشان يخلوا الناس تتفرغ لمسلسلات رمضان البايخة ولرامز قلب الأسد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يتربى فى سجنك
 ::

----------


## hanoaa

و الله الواحد حتى ماليه نفس يتكلم
ربنا يسد نفسعم

----------


## hanoaa

و الله الواحد حتى ماليه نفس يتكلم
ربنا يسد نفسعم

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

احمد ابن البلد .. السلام عليكم 
انا مش متضايق من قرار المنع .. وشايفه قرار صحيح مليون في الميه 
رغم اني هوايا الشخصي كان نفسي استمتع برؤيه مبارك ونجليه في القفص 
ولكن الحق احق ان يتبع : 
قرار المنع .. من وجهه نظري صائب . لاسباب كتيره .. اولا علشان القاضي يتخلص من محامين شبهه زي اللي شفناهم في الجلستين اللي فاتو ..وهم محامين الشو الاعلامي .. 
وثانيا وهو الاهم علشان شهاده الشهود الذي يجب ان تكون بمناي عن تاثير الاعلام... و الري العام وحفاظا علي حياتهم في قضايا كبيره مثل هذه القضايا .. كمان ماينفعش الشهود يسمعو بعضهم كل واحد قال ايه .. 
ثالثا : القرار ده حق للقاضي نفسه .. علانبيه المحاكمات تتحقق بحضور الجلسات .. مش بالبث التلفزيوني .. 
مع اني علي المستوي الشخصي اتضايقت من القرار .. 
بس ماينفعش نغلب هوانا الشخصي علي قرار القاضي اللي احنا ارتضينا انه يكون حكم بينا وبين مبارك ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا



----------


## مصراويةجدا

يوماتي بفطر امل

واتعشي بالإحباط

خيبتي بتركب جمل

ودمي ريحته شياط

في خير كتير في البلد

لكنه مش للبلد

وايش ياخد ابن البلد

من مجلس الظباط



واحشاني يا متعبة

في الحرب او في السلم

يا بعيدة وقريبة

وحبيببة اوي للعلم

انا وانتي يا طيبة

معمول علينا الفيلم

وانا حيلتي ايه غير حلم

والدعوة ف الصلوات



انا في التاريخ بتعرف

ماضي ومش حاضر

وانا ع الورق بعترف

ماضي ومش حاضر

ولما جيت اختلف

كتبوني قال حاضر

حاضر لامتي بقا

ده الريح مسبش بلاط




ما تسيبو حبه فرح

يتسرسبو فينا

نصبتو لينا الفرح

وفرحتو ليه فينا

دم الشهيد اتمسح

بس الجراح فينا

فينا مكفينا

فبلاش بقى استعباط

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

نفسي مسدوده من قرار احاله اسماء محفوظ للقضاء العسكري

مجلس اقل مااصقه انه مجلس الخزي والعار ولا يشرفني ان يكونو هؤلاء الذئاب هم قاده جيشنا المصري 
وصدق حازم ابو اسماعيل حين قال انهم ذئاب وثعالب 

ربنا ينتقم منكم واحد واحد 
ودوما ستخترق مسامعكم ... يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> نفسي مسدوده من قرار احاله اسماء محفوظ للقضاء العسكري
> 
> مجلس اقل مااصقه انه مجلس الخزي والعار ولا يشرفني ان يكونو هؤلاء الذئاب هم قاده جيشنا المصري 
> وصدق حازم ابو اسماعيل حين قال انهم ذئاب وثعالب 
> 
> ربنا ينتقم منكم واحد واحد 
> ودوما ستخترق مسامعكم ... يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر


انا مقهورة يا محمد
مجلس خونة .. 
الناس جرالها ايه ..مش بننزل الميدان ليه؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ودلوقتي كمان خبر بيقول انهم استدعو احد اعضاء بيدج انا اسف ياريس .. للتحقيق في النيابه العسكريه .. 

طبعا محاوله خبيثه  لاضقاء مصداقيه زائفه علي القضاء العسكري الظالم اهله .
ومبارك نفسه لايساوي اصبع اسماء محفوظ .. 

معرفش ياساره ليه مفيش دعوات للنزول 
قرات من شويه انها هتبقي يوم 9 سبتمبر .. تكون اخدت اعدام بقي .. !!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

شبكه الاتصالات في اسكندريه مقطوعه .. وصفحه كلنا خالد سعيد معطله .. 



لاتعليق

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بيقولوا يوم 9 سبتمبر 
عاوزين اسمه يبقى المبادئ الحاكمة اولا
لو كده ..للأسف انا مش هعرف انزل
القوى السياسية كلها بلا استثناء باعوا الثورة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

http://www.facebook.com/Third.Revolution?sk=wall

بص اللينك ده

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

القوي السياسيه مابعاتش الثوره ولا حاجه (حتي شباب الائتلاف الرمسي ماتكلمش بالمناسبه ) 
هو مفيش تعليق منهم علي خبر اسماء محفوظ لسببين : 

1- ان الان فقط نفت اسماء محفوظ علي تويتر ان يكون وصلها اعلان بميعاد المحاكمه او مكانها 
2- محدش عارف المحاكمه دي هتنتهي علي ايه 
ربما لايصل الحال بالمجلس العسكري ان يصل الي هذا الحد من الغباء والتعنت ان يستفز الشارع المصري بهذه الطريقه .. (انا لااتصور ان يصل الصلف والعند لهذا الحد ) 
هو من الممكن ان تكون محاوله لتبييض وجه القضاء العسكري قليلا بانه يعطي لاسماء حكم مع ايقاف التنفيذ .. او حكم بالبراءه 

ربما حتي الان يكون خبر احالتها للقضاء العسكري جس نبض ..  (( عادتهم ولا هيشتروها .. ))
هو ده سبب ان القوي الثوريه والاحزاب مش عايزه تاخد موقف علي شيء مش متاكدين منه حتي الان .. 

ولو اني علي المستوي الشخصي اري ان هذه الثوره علي المحاكمات العسكريه لايجب ان تهدا حتي لو كان هبر احاله اسماء محفوظ غير صحيح 
لان 12 الف مصري حتي الان موجود في السجون العسكريه من اول فبراير حتي الان .. 
(مبارك في 30 سنه قدم 6 الاف مواطن للمحاكمات العسكريه ) ... 
هؤلاء ليسو اقل من اسماء محفوظ ..
بالنسبه للمبادئ الحاكمه .. انا شخصيا موافق عليها 
ومش قادر الاقي سبب للاسلاميين انهم يرفضوها

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا محمد ..انت واثق في مجلس كهذا ليضع لك مبادئ حاكمة للدستور؟!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

نعم بقى؟
رصد | مصر | المصري اليوم : ميليشيات إلكترونية لـ «التصويت» لصالح عمر سليمان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

رصد | نقلا عن صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد | وثيقة تاريخية من اجتماع مجلس قيادة الثورة في مارس 1954بتؤكد إن المجلس هيتخلى عن السلطة خلال 4 شهور من تاريخ الاجتماع في ذكرى ثورة يوليو وعدم مشاركته نهائيا في الحياة السياسية .. وبتؤكد الوثيقة على فتح باب تكوين الأحزاب وانتخاب مجلس الشعب ومن ثم انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية .. ولكن بعد أسبوعين قرر المجلس إن الانتخابات تتأجل لبعد الفترة الانتقالية .. وفي نوفمبر 1954 تم إعفاء اللواء محمد نجيب من منصبه كرئيس للجمهورية .. واستمر الحكم العسكري لمصر من وقتها حتى ثورة يناير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> رصد | نقلا عن صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد | وثيقة تاريخية من اجتماع مجلس قيادة الثورة في مارس 1954بتؤكد إن المجلس هيتخلى عن السلطة خلال 4 شهور من تاريخ الاجتماع في ذكرى ثورة يوليو وعدم مشاركته نهائيا في الحياة السياسية .. وبتؤكد الوثيقة على فتح باب تكوين الأحزاب وانتخاب مجلس الشعب ومن ثم انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية .. ولكن بعد أسبوعين قرر المجلس إن الانتخابات تتأجل لبعد الفترة الانتقالية .. وفي نوفمبر 1954 تم إعفاء اللواء محمد نجيب من منصبه كرئيس للجمهورية .. واستمر الحكم العسكري لمصر من وقتها حتى ثورة يناير


والله يبقى بيحلموا يا سارة لو حبوا يعملوا كده
لايمكن أبدا ح نسكت بعد كده على أى إستهبال
هو إحنا قمنا بالثورة علشان خاطر مصر
ومش ممكن نتراجع أبدا ولا نرضى بأنصاف الحلول وطظ فى الفلول

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## أحمد ناصر

المهم يا جماعة إننا مش لازم نخللى الإحاط يتسرب إلى أنفسنا
بل يجب أن نجعل التصميم والإرادة هى الغالبة 
فالثورة نجحت بتجمع الناس على هدف 
ولن تستمر فى نجاحها إلا بتجمع الناس أيضا على نفس الهدف

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> المهم يا جماعة إننا مش لازم نخللى الإحاط يتسرب إلى أنفسنا
> بل يجب أن نجعل التصميم والإرادة هى الغالبة 
> فالثورة نجحت بتجمع الناس على هدف 
> ولن تستمر فى نجاحها إلا بتجمع الناس أيضا على نفس الهدف


كده يبقى الله ينور عليك بجد 

علشان اصلا فيه ناس كتير مصلحتها فى البلبله الى فيها البلد دى يعنى والمفروض الناس تتوحد على هدف واحد مينفعش الى بيخصل ده لان حتى الى بيخرب بيكون ليه خطه ومدروسه واوراق بتطلع فى الاوقات المناسبه وللاسف احنا كشعب بردو ماشين ورا الصوت العالى وللاسف الصوت العالى بيخلينا حتى منسمعش صوت دماغنا 

انا قاعد اسمع الاغنيه بتاعه محمد ثروت دى الصراحه لان فعلا بتقول كلام كتير نفسى الناس تعرفه وتفهمه وتمشى عليه حتى ولو الفتره دى بس

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> يا محمد ..انت واثق في مجلس كهذا ليضع لك مبادئ حاكمة للدستور؟!!


هما محطوش حاجه .. اللي حاطط المبادئ دي القوي الثوريه والسياسيه مش المجلس العسكري 
يعني مثلا وثيقه الازهر .. وحزب العداله .. وحزب عمرو حمزاوي ووثيقه البرادعي ووثيقه هشام البسطويسي وحقوق الانسان 
الوثيقه النهائيه هيا استخلاص من كووول الوثائق دي
هما عاملينها ليه ؟ 
معاهم جزء من الحق علي فكره 
لان واضح ان القوي الاسلاميه بس هيا اللي هتسيطر علي البرلمان 
وماينفعش قوه واحده بس تعمل الدستور .. حتي لو كانت تمثل اغلبيه برلمانيه 
المفروض بقي ان الاخوان يقولو هما ليه رافضينها 
لان واضح ان المساله متاخده عند وبس

وكمان ياساره اقرايها .. لو لقيتي فيها حاجه تتيح للعسكري ان يتدخل في مدنيه الدوله 
يبقي حقك ترفضيها

----------


## مصراويةجدا

رصد | فلسطين المحتلة | إنفجار في مدينة نتانيا يوقع 4 قتلى إسرائيلين ولم يعلم بعد أسباب التفجير حسب الإرسال الخاص بنجمة داود الحمراء ( الإسعاف الإسرائيلي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

رصد | الأراضي المحتلة | تجدد الاشتباكات في ايلات قبل قليل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> رصد | فلسطين المحتلة | إنفجار في مدينة *نتانيا* يوقع 4 قتلى إسرائيلين ولم يعلم بعد أسباب التفجير حسب الإرسال الخاص بنجمة داود الحمراء ( الإسعاف الإسرائيلي





> رصد | الأراضي المحتلة | تجدد الاشتباكات في *ايلات* قبل قليل


قل ولا تقل
قل قرية ام خالد التي تتبع قضاء طولكرم ولا تقل نتانيا
قل أم الرشراش ولا تقل إيلات

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

> قل ولا تقل
> قل قرية ام خالد التي تتبع قضاء طولكرم ولا تقل نتانيا
> قل أم الرشراش ولا تقل إيلات


قبل لازم العالم كله يقول
فلسطين ولا يقل إسرائيل

----------


## عصام كابو

> 


*مش قادر اقول اني اتأثرت

كم رأيت هذا المشهد و مللته.. في رأيي انه لا يهز شعره فى جسد اي صهيوني 
و اعتقد انه مطابق (على المستوي الشعبي) لسياسة الشجب و التنديد التي كان ينتهجها النظام السياسي السابق.. و النكته انه بخل علينا بها بعد ذلك*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

رصد |عــاجل: الثوار دخلوا العاصمة الليبية من أكثر من مدخل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قبل لازم العالم كله يقول
> فلسطين ولا يقل إسرائيل


كلامك صح جدا يا أبوحميد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *مش قادر اقول اني اتأثرت
> 
> كم رأيت هذا المشهد و مللته.. في رأيي انه لا يهز شعره فى جسد اي صهيوني 
> و اعتقد انه مطابق (على المستوي الشعبي) لسياسة الشجب و التنديد التي كان ينتهجها النظام السياسي السابق.. و النكته انه بخل علينا بها بعد ذلك*


بس المرة دى المشهد مختلف شوية يا عصام
فالموقف الآن مش مجرد تفريغ شحنة
لكنه رسالة بنبض الشارع المصرى الى سيداعب أحلامه كل من سيرشح نفسه للمناصب القيادية فى الفترة القادمة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> رصد |عــاجل: الثوار دخلوا العاصمة الليبية من أكثر من مدخل


وطائرات الناتو بتقصف مواقع فى طرابلس
الظاهر يا سارة القذافى خلاص ح يبقى فى الكليتش

----------


## the_chemist

بعد متابعة للموقف في دول الربيع العربي "اليمن وسوريا وليبيا" إتضح أن النظام الذي سقط في مصر كان نظاماً كارتونياً من ورق ليس له جذور ضاربة في الأرض وبالتالى سقطت فروعه وتم اقتلاع جذوره "إلا القليل منها" من أرض مصر لمجرد أن زأر الشعب المصري في وجهه

أما الأنظمة في الدول اخري فأكيد لها جذور ضاربة في عمق الأرض التى يحكمونها وبقدر عمق الجذور ستطول المقاومة "مقاومة السقوط"

فهل لكم رأى آخر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بعد متابعة للموقف في دول الربيع العربي "اليمن وسوريا وليبيا" إتضح أن النظام الذي سقط في مصر كان نظاماً كارتونياً من ورق ليس له جذور ضاربة في الأرض وبالتالى سقطت فروعه وتم اقتلاع جذوره "إلا القليل منها" من أرض مصر لمجرد أن زأر الشعب المصري في وجهه
> 
> أما الأنظمة في الدول اخري فأكيد لها جذور ضاربة في عمق الأرض التى يحكمونها وبقدر عمق الجذور ستطول المقاومة "مقاومة السقوط"
> 
> فهل لكم رأى آخر


متفق معاك يا أبو أمنية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*أحمد الشحات ... المصرى الذى انزل العلم الصهيونى*




*

يا علي ياااااااااا زيييييييييييييييييييبق 

وفي وسط الضلمة تهل انتا
ولا نعرف فين مين او امتى
ترفع بنيان الغلبان
وتطاطي بنيان الوالى
وترقص قصر السلطان*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

قطع مئات المواطنين من أهالي حي الجناين وأقارب المتوفى، محمد  علي عبد الباقي، 26 سنة، الشهير بـ«حمادة السواحلي» طريق «السويس-  الإسماعيلية» الصحراوي في الخامسة والنصف من صباح الأربعاء, لاتهامهم  الشرطة بـ«قتله»، فيما نفى مدير الأمن هذه الرواية, مؤكداً أن المتوفى حاول  اختطاف فتاة واصطدم بالرصيف أثناء هروبه من مطاردة الشرطة بدراجة نارية.
وأشعل المحتجون النار بإطارات سيارات ووضعوها على الطريق، مما  أدى إلى تكدس السيارات القادمة من سيناء من خلال نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي  والإسماعيلية والقاهرة بالطريق الصحراوي، مطالبين بالقصاص من الشرطة.
كما أشعلوا إطارات سيارات ووضعوها على قضبان السكة الحديد  المتجهة إلى الإسماعيلية لتعطيل حركة نقل الركاب والبضائع، فيما هاجم عدد  كبير منهم قسم شرطة «الجناين»، وذكروا أن: «الجيش أطلق النيران في الهواء  لتفريقنا لكننا مصرون على اقتحام القسم لاستمرار ممارسات الشرطة ضد  المواطنين»، حسب قولهم.
وقد انتقلت جهات أمنية على رأسها اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن  السويس، وكلف اللواء أركان حرب صدقي صبحي، قائد الجيش الثالث الميداني،  العميد أركان حرب محمد رأفت الدش، قائد تأمين السويس, بإرسال قوات لتأمين  المكان وإقناع الأهالي بفتح الطريق أمام الحركة المرورية.
كما تظاهر عدد من المواطنين من أهالي قرية «جبلاية الفار»  وأقارب المتوفى أمام مشرحة السويس ومديرية أمن السويس منذ الساعات الأولى  لصباح الأربعاء، مرددين الهتافات المعادية للشرطة والمطالبة بالقصاص  للمتوفى.
وأمام المشرحة جلس والداه وجيرانه وهم يبكون عليه ويتهمون  الشرطة بالتسبب في وفاته, وقال علي عبد الباقي، 57 سنة، والد المتوفى، إن  نجله «لم يكن مسجلاً خطراً، مثلما تدعي الشرطة، فكلها ادعاءات القصد منها  التجني على ابني, وإبعاد الاتهامات عنهم بالتسبب في وفاته».
كما نفى ما جاء بمحضر الشرطة بقيام المتوفى وآخرين باختطاف  فتاة للاعتداء عليها جنسيا, وقال إنه «من بيئة صعيدية ولا يمكن أن يفعل  نجله هذا».
من جانبه أكد اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن السويس، أن «المتوفى  كان يطارده عدد من ضباط الشرطة لاختطافه فتاة، وأثناء هروبه من الشرطة  بالدراجة البخارية اصطدم بالرصيف وسقط ميتاً، ولا دخل للشرطة في وفاته».
كان قد جاء في محضر الشرطة «قيام ضباط مباحث قسم شرطة  (الجناين) بالقبض على كل من محمد حلمي، 26 سنة، عاطل وسبق اتهامه في 4  قضايا جنايات ما بين مخدرات وحيازة سلاح دون ترخيص ومطلوب ضبطه لهروبه من  ليمان (430) أثناء أحداث الثورة، وأثناء مطاردته تعثر وسقط على الرصيف، مما  أدى لوفاته في الحال, في حين عثر بحوزته على سلاح ناري وطلقات حية دون  ترخيص».
وأضاف المحضر أنه «تم ضبط تامر السيد، مسجل خطر وهارب أيضا من  ليمان (430) ومعهما فتاة تدعى (ش.ع) مقيمة بكفر حودة الأربعين، وبسؤالها  قالت إنه تم اختطافها عنوة للتعدي عليها جنسياً قبل ضبط الجناة, ولولا  مطاردة الضباط للمتهمين وهي تستغيث لتمكنوا من اغتصابها».
في السياق ذاته، تولى محمد الشرقاوي، وكيل نيابة فيصل  والجناين، التحقيق تحت إشراف محمد موسى البعبولي، رئيس النيابة، وتمت  مناظرة الجثة وانتداب الطب الشرعي, ومازالت التحقيقات جارية, وسيتم استدعاء  شهود الواقعة لسماع أقوالهم حول الواقعة.

----------


## اليمامة

> قطع مئات المواطنين من أهالي حي الجناين وأقارب المتوفى، محمد  علي عبد الباقي، 26 سنة، الشهير بـ«حمادة السواحلي» طريق «السويس-  الإسماعيلية» الصحراوي في الخامسة والنصف من صباح الأربعاء, لاتهامهم  الشرطة بـ«قتله»، فيما نفى مدير الأمن هذه الرواية, مؤكداً أن المتوفى حاول  اختطاف فتاة واصطدم بالرصيف أثناء هروبه من مطاردة الشرطة بدراجة نارية.
> وأشعل المحتجون النار بإطارات سيارات ووضعوها على الطريق، مما  أدى إلى تكدس السيارات القادمة من سيناء من خلال نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي  والإسماعيلية والقاهرة بالطريق الصحراوي، مطالبين بالقصاص من الشرطة.
> كما أشعلوا إطارات سيارات ووضعوها على قضبان السكة الحديد  المتجهة إلى الإسماعيلية لتعطيل حركة نقل الركاب والبضائع، فيما هاجم عدد  كبير منهم قسم شرطة «الجناين»، وذكروا أن: «الجيش أطلق النيران في الهواء  لتفريقنا لكننا مصرون على اقتحام القسم لاستمرار ممارسات الشرطة ضد  المواطنين»، حسب قولهم.
> وقد انتقلت جهات أمنية على رأسها اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن  السويس، وكلف اللواء أركان حرب صدقي صبحي، قائد الجيش الثالث الميداني،  العميد أركان حرب محمد رأفت الدش، قائد تأمين السويس, بإرسال قوات لتأمين  المكان وإقناع الأهالي بفتح الطريق أمام الحركة المرورية.
> كما تظاهر عدد من المواطنين من أهالي قرية «جبلاية الفار»  وأقارب المتوفى أمام مشرحة السويس ومديرية أمن السويس منذ الساعات الأولى  لصباح الأربعاء، مرددين الهتافات المعادية للشرطة والمطالبة بالقصاص  للمتوفى.
> وأمام المشرحة جلس والداه وجيرانه وهم يبكون عليه ويتهمون  الشرطة بالتسبب في وفاته, وقال علي عبد الباقي، 57 سنة، والد المتوفى، إن  نجله «لم يكن مسجلاً خطراً، مثلما تدعي الشرطة، فكلها ادعاءات القصد منها  التجني على ابني, وإبعاد الاتهامات عنهم بالتسبب في وفاته».
> كما نفى ما جاء بمحضر الشرطة بقيام المتوفى وآخرين باختطاف  فتاة للاعتداء عليها جنسيا, وقال إنه «من بيئة صعيدية ولا يمكن أن يفعل  نجله هذا».
> من جانبه أكد اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن السويس، أن «المتوفى  كان يطارده عدد من ضباط الشرطة لاختطافه فتاة، وأثناء هروبه من الشرطة  بالدراجة البخارية اصطدم بالرصيف وسقط ميتاً، ولا دخل للشرطة في وفاته».
> كان قد جاء في محضر الشرطة «قيام ضباط مباحث قسم شرطة  (الجناين) بالقبض على كل من محمد حلمي، 26 سنة، عاطل وسبق اتهامه في 4  قضايا جنايات ما بين مخدرات وحيازة سلاح دون ترخيص ومطلوب ضبطه لهروبه من  ليمان (430) أثناء أحداث الثورة، وأثناء مطاردته تعثر وسقط على الرصيف، مما  أدى لوفاته في الحال, في حين عثر بحوزته على سلاح ناري وطلقات حية دون  ترخيص».
> ...


بصراحة الموضوع وصل لمنحنى خطير جدا !!
شىء غريب فعلا لأنها عمرها ما كانت معادلة موزونة ولا طبيعية ..ناس ..و..شرطة !!
والناس خلاص بقى عندها حس انتقامى مدهش ..
المفروض اننا مهما كان مانعاديش الشرطة بالطريقة دى ولا ندخل معاهم فى علاقة ندية 
لأنه ماينفعش اصلا ..
صحيح ان الشرطة كانت سيئة جدا مع الناس ..لكن مش كلهم
دا غير ان من الواضح ان فيه فئة لا يستهان بها من الشعب محتاجة ردع شديد من الشرطة 
طالما انكسر حاجز الإحترام فأعتقد الأمر انفرط 
وأصبح الشارع حاليا ..وحتى جوا البيوت ..فى خطر شديد
مابقيناش بنعرف نخرج من بعد المغرب من كتر اللى بيحصل 
بجد لازم يبقى فيه حل للمشكلة دى 
ومحاولة كسب الاحترام المتبادل مرة تانية 

 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

إرتفاع حالات الوفاة في أحداث ماسبيرو إلي 17 حالة وفاة

----------


## ابن البلد

وزارة الصحة : إرتفاع حالاة الوفاة في أحداث ماسبيرو إلي 19 حالة .

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## اسكندرانى

*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

فين الوجع  مش عارف 

الكل بيقطع فى لحمك يا مصر 

والكل ماسك سكاكين البطوله 

واكل عارف طريق حريتك فين وانتى بس اللى مش عارفه 

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

فعلا صدق من قال 

لكل داء دواء الا الحمق اعيى من دواه*

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## the_chemist

> *ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
> 
> *فين الوجع  مش عارف*  
> *الكل بيقطع فى لحمك يا مصر*  
> *والكل ماسك سكاكين البطوله*  
> *واكل عارف طريق حريتك فين وانتى بس اللى مش عارفه*  
> *ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه* 
> *فعلا صدق من قال*  
> 
> *لكل داء دواء الا الحمق اعيى من دواه*


 السلام عليكم الإسكندرانى

بطبيعة الحال كل شخص شاطر طالما أن السكين لن يقطع يده وطالما أن البارود لن يطول ملابسه ويحرقها
أعرف وتعرف ويعرف الجميع ممن لا يريدون دفن رؤوسهم في الرمال أن هناك مُخطط دولي ينفذه ببراعة مجموعة من مسيحيي مصر وللأسف الشديد أنهم استطاعوا استقطاب عدد من شباب مصر الطامحين للمال وللشهرة من أمثال أسماء محفوظ ومهندس حمزة وغيرهم بدعوى تغيير وجه مصر وتشكيل حركة 6 أبريل والتى هدفها "تنظيف تاريخ مصر من الشُرفاء وتلطيخهم"
والهدف النهائي المطلوب للمسيحيين هو تقسيم مصر لقسمين مصر العليا "الصعيد" يحكمه المسيحيين بزعم أنهم الأغلبية برغم أن نسبتهم لن تزيد عن 25% من مجموع سكان الصعيد في حالة تهجير كل مسيحيي مصر للصعيد "ولكنهم أثرياء ويملكون سطوة المال وهكذا تخيلوا أنهم سيكونوا أغلبية"
ولن ننسي ما حدث منهم في ستينيات القرن الماضي عندما طالبوا بذلك ولكن رد عبدالناصر عليهم كان قاسياً فهم لم ولن ينسوا ويحاولون بعد سقوط مصر "كما يُخيل لهم خيالهم المريض" أن يفعلوا ذلك

وفي مصر السفلي "الوجه البحري" حكومة علمانية تتفق معهم
"مش بأقول لك أحلام مريضة قذرة"

كما يجب أن نعرف أن البابا شنودة لن ينسي ما فعله السادات معه وعزله في الدير ومنعه من التحدث لأى شخص وحتى من قيامه بالصلاة في الكاتدرائية بسبب جنوحه السياسي ومحاولته التقوى بأمريكا للضغط علي السادات لتنفيذ مكاسب للمسيحيين أكثر من حقهم

نأتى للأحداث الأخيرة وسببها المعلن هو كنيسة المريناب
ذلك المبنى الذي كان مضيفة وحاولوا تحويله لكنيسة بدفع رشاوى لبعض الموظفين المنحلين الذين لا يهمهم سوى جمع المال من حِله وحرامه لا يهم

المهم أن عدد المسيحيين في تلك القرية لا يزيد عن 120 فرد ويريدون إقامة كنيسة لهم 
طيب المفروض يكون للمسلمين بقي مش أقل من 600 مسجد في تلك القرية طالما أنهم يريدون لكل 120 فرد مكان لإقامة الصلاة
وإعتقدوا أن الوقت في صالحهم لإنشغال المصريين في الأحداث الجارية
ولكن هيهات لهم
لن يحدث أبداً

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* 

ده المجلس مش تكية*
حقا أنها مهزلة المهازل
وإنتخابات سلق بيض
دايرتي الإنتخابية تشمل الأحياء التالية
أمبابة والدقي والعجوزة
ولا أعرف حتى الآن
كيف سأختار الأنسب
ليمثلني في مجلس الشعب
كفانا أغاني من مطربين
زي أحمد عدوية
يا ريت نشوفه وهو بيختار 
عشان نتعلم منه
ونختار زيه بالضبط
بدلا من الأغاني  عاوزين نعرف
برامج المرشحين
وكل  سلق البيض ده 
في خلال شهر واحد
* ده المجلس مش تكية*
....و*عجبي*!


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أحمد زويل يحتل المرتبة الأولى فى قائمة أعظم علماء العالم*
 





> احتل العالم المصرى الكبير الدكتور أحمد زويل  المرتبة الأولى بين أعظم مائة عالم على المستوى الدولى حسب دراسة علمية  أجراها مشروع "أعظم نجوم العالم"، وتم الإعلان عن نتائجها هذا الأسبوع،  وجاء زويل فى المرتبة الأولى برصيد نقاط 2027 نقطة بفارق 189 نقطة عن  العالم الألمانى روبرت هابر، الذى جاء فى المرتبة الثانية، فيما احتل  العالم الأمريكى فيليب شارب المرتبة الثالثة برصيد 1720 نقطة.
> 
> ويستند هذا التصنيف العالمى إلى عدد من المحددات، يأتى من بينها الفوز  بجائزة نوبل فى العلوم، ثم مدى مساهمة العالم المرشح للقائمة بأبحاث لخدمة  البشرية فيما بعد الفوز بجائزة نوبل، ومدى عطائه العلمى فى مجالات متعددة،  وقدرته على نقل هذه العلوم وتبسيطها للناس، ودفع العلم لخدمة الإنسانية.
> 
> جدير بالذكر أن المشرفين على هذا التقييم العالمى صنفوا الدكتور أحمد زويل  باعتباره عالما مصريا، وأضافوا اسم مصر إلى جوار اسمه فى القائمة التى تضم  أحمد زويل فى المركز الأول، وبقية العلماء فى المراكز التالية له.



ياااااااااااااااااااااااه 
أيه الخبر الحلو دا 
 ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *أحمد زويل يحتل المرتبة الأولى فى قائمة أعظم علماء العالم*
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااه 
> أيه الخبر الحلو دا






 :: عزيزتي جيهان 
شئ جميل حقا ولكن لا بد من رفع العديد  من علامات الإستفهام حول هذا الخبر....لماذا وضعت تلك المؤسسة   إسم "مصر"  كبلد بينما الدكتور أحمد زويل عالم أمريكي من أصول مصرية ؟؟!...هل هو جهل مطبق من هذه المؤسسة ؟؟!!..وإلى متي نحن كمصريين سنفرح بقشور الأمور فقط ؟؟!!.... ما الذي أستفادته مصر حتى الآن من علم هذا العالم الأمريكي ذو الأصول المصرية والذي عاني الأمرين أيام الطاغية المخلوع وما زال حتى الآن يعاني هل صعدنا القمر هل تخلصنا من مرض سرطان الأطفال هل قضينا على أمراض الكبد وفيروس سي هل أستفدنا من الطاقة الشمسية المتوفرة في مصر طوال العام ...وهل.. وهل....؟؟؟!!! 
أنا أرى أن المستفيد الوحيد من هذا العالم الأمريكي ذو الأصول المصرية هو صديقه الحميم الزعيم عادل إمام ....وعجبي!





مجرد جوايز..جوايز..  
لكن عمل يووك مفيش




وأنصحك  عزيزتي جيهان بزيارة الروابط التالية

الأكثر شعبية في العالم 

الأكثر شعبية في مصر




وجريدة اليوم السابع  المنقول منها  هذه الصفحة لم تذكر أسم المؤسسة التى أصدرت هذا الترتيب والتصنيف الدولي


أن هذه النتيجة غير معلومة المصدر

من أين جاءت بها  جريدة اليوم السابع

 




> 6 
>    
> * Ahmed Zewail Added by: Roger Royce* 
> 
> 
>  Wolf Prize in Chemistry, Nobel Prize in Chemistry, NAS Award in Chemical Sciences, Priestley Medal 
>  1993, 1999, 1996 
> 
> Ranker


في التصنيف أعلاه زويل هو السادس وليس الأول 









> احمد زويل يعرض على رئيس الوزراء تقدم انشاء مدينة العلوم والتكنولوجيا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *نشرت بتاريخ - الثلاثاء,18 اكتوبر , 2011 -22:28*  
> 
> 
> أكد د. عصام شرف   رئيس   مجلس   الوزراء   خلال استقباله صباح اليوم 18 أكتوبر الجارى للعالم المصرى د. أحمد   زويل   حرص الحكومة   على    تقديم الدعم والمساندة المطلوبة لتطوير البحث العلمى فى مصر، وأن اهتمام  الحكومة بالمسار السياسى والاقتصادى لم يشغلها عن متابعة جهود تطوير  التعليم والبحث العلمى بوصفه ركيزة التقدم والتنمية وبناء مصر المستقبل.
> ...


 للعلم زويل حصل على نوبل
في عام 1999 
ونحن الآن على مشارف عام 2012

ويا رب حلم زويل يتحقق  وأنا ما زلت على قيد الحياة ؟؟!!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يارب مصر تنضف من الزبالة
والزبالة مش فى الشوارع وبس
وعلى رأيك يا عدوية
سلامتها أم حسن

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::  ::  :: 
الأفضل أن نقول يارب مصر تستفيد من إعادة تصنيع زبالتها إلي منتجات مفيدة تزيد من دخلها القومي وتقلل من حجم البطالة فيها ....وعجبي!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أحمد زويل يحتل المرتبة الأولى فى قائمة أعظم علماء العالم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااه 
> أيه الخبر الحلو دا


العالم  أحمد زويل يجسد الفارق بين المفخرة والمسخرة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بل 
*أحمد زويل*  
يمثل الفارق بين أمريكا ومصر علميا وبحثيا
وهو أيضا يمثل الفارق بين روح الفريق وروح الفرد
......وعجبي!


 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> فين الوجع  مش عارف 
> 
> الكل بيقطع فى لحمك يا مصر 
> 
> والكل ماسك سكاكين البطوله 
> 
> واكل عارف طريق حريتك فين وانتى بس اللى مش عارفه 
> ...


 فعلا
لكل داء دواء يستطاب به
إلا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لدى إحساس سئ نحو ما يحدث الان فى التحرير ..
وأنه مدبر وأن السبب الوحيد لما يدور الان هو إجهاض العملية الانتخابية المقبلة 
أريد أن أعرف سبب واحد معقول ومنطقى لكل ما يحدث الان فى التحرير ولمصلحة من يصب كل هذا ؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## zizoYAzizo

::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## the_chemist

> لدى إحساس سئ نحو ما يحدث الان فى التحرير ..
> وأنه مدبر وأن السبب الوحيد لما يدور الان هو إجهاض العملية الانتخابية المقبلة 
> أريد أن أعرف سبب واحد معقول ومنطقى لكل ما يحدث الان فى التحرير ولمصلحة من يصب كل هذا ؟؟؟!!!!!!


السلام عليكم

واضح جداً من المرسوم الذي تم تسريبه بقانون العزل السياسي والذي وضح تهافته وتفاهته
أن هناك تكاملاً ما سوف يحدث بين فلول الحزن الواطى والمجلس العسكري 
وهكذا المجلس العسكري يسحب من رصيده وليست تلك هى المشكلة
المشكلة أن معدل السحب زاد بشكل سيئ

شكراً

----------


## ندى الايام

> لدى إحساس سئ نحو ما يحدث الان فى التحرير ..
> وأنه مدبر وأن السبب الوحيد لما يدور الان هو إجهاض العملية الانتخابية المقبلة 
> أريد أن أعرف سبب واحد معقول ومنطقى لكل ما يحدث الان فى التحرير ولمصلحة من يصب كل هذا ؟؟؟!!!!!!


والله يا جيهان نفس الاحساس عند ناس كتير
وهو مدبر فعلا جمعة امبارح عدت على خير وكانت المتظاهرين حرصين على انها تعدى بسلام وكانوا مأمنين المكان كويس 
تقريبا صعب على اللى بالى بالك انها عدت بسلام فقالوا نبعت شوية صيع بقى يولعوها 
علشان فى الاخر يتقال هو كل شوية اعتصامات 
ادى الثورة واللى اخدناه منها اللى يخرب بيوتهم اللى كانوا السبب ما كان عايشين فى امان 
وانتى عارفه بقى الكلام المتداول عند بعض الناس
وكل واحد حر فى رأيه بس بلاش كله يلزقها فى شباب الثورة
وربنا يعديها على خير

----------


## the_chemist

> والله يا جيهان نفس الاحساس عند ناس كتير
> وهو مدبر فعلا جمعة امبارح عدت على خير وكانت المتظاهرين حرصين على انها تعدى بسلام وكانوا مأمنين المكان كويس 
> تقريبا صعب على اللى بالى بالك انها عدت بسلام فقالوا نبعت شوية صيع بقى يولعوها 
> علشان فى الاخر يتقال هو كل شوية اعتصامات 
> ادى الثورة واللى اخدناه منها اللى يخرب بيوتهم اللى كانوا السبب ما كان عايشين فى امان 
> وانتى عارفه بقى الكلام المتداول عند بعض الناس
> وكل واحد حر فى رأيه بس بلاش كله يلزقها فى شباب الثورة
> وربنا يعديها على خير


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

حمدا لله علي سلامة العودة

منذ زمن طويل لم أر مشاركة لك يا ندى

وفعلاً كلامك 100% صحيح

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ضباط الشرطة وجنود الامن المركزى اللى كنا بنتحايل عليهم وبنبوس على ايديهم  يتعاملوا ببعض الحزم مع مثيرى الشغب وقطاع الطرق وخبراء تعطيل مصالح الناس فى البلد طوال الشهور الماضية ويردوا علينا يقولولنا -يا حرام- الشرطة انهاااااااارت وانكسرت ومعنوياتها فى الارض...!!!! اول امبارح بقدرة قادر ربنا ينفخ فى صورتهم و يدخلوا زى الوحوش والكلاب السعرانة على كام خيمة من خيم مصابى الثورة اللى كلهم تقريبا عندهم عاهات مستديمة وقاعدين فى مكانهم من اسبوع ..دخلوا عليهم بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع والعصيان والرصاص المطاطى وكان ناقص يقذفوهم بالقنابل الذرية ..كل دا لييييييييه ؟؟ عشان يفضوا الاعتصام اللى معطل المرور  ....!!!

مين العبقرى اللى اخرج الفيلم دا وعاوزنا نصدقه ؟؟؟ مين العبقرى اللى اختار التوقيت دا قبل الانتخابات بأسبوع ؟؟
مين العبقرى اللى حيد التيارات الاسلامية كلها ومنعها من مشاركة المعتصمين - لحد اللحظة دى - فى ميدان التحرير؟؟
مين العبقرى اللى رسم سيناريو بيتنفذ بدقة من شهور واحنا عمرنا ..ما خرجنا عن النص ...!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هاك عيونى فاقلعيهم..... ماحاجة الحلم للعيون؟؟؟
قد وضعت زهرتين مكانهم فأقطفيهم.....
وأفرحى ....
ان فرحك هو غايتى وجنونى!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هاك عيونى فاقلعيهم..... ماحاجة الحلم للعيون؟؟؟
> قد وضعت زهرتين مكانهم فأقطفيهم.....
> وأفرحى ....
> ان فرحك هو غايتى وجنونى!


قاااااااااتلة  ::(:

----------


## ابن البلد

فيديو للي بيحصل عند وزارة الداخلية من شوية صغيرة

----------


## ابن البلد

فيديو مجمع لأحداث اليوم من المصري اليوم

----------


## ابن البلد

فيديو خاص بمظاهرات طنطا وطريقة تعامل الشرطى هناك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*الولاد أهم يا مصر ..استكفيتي ولا لسة ؟؟*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مخطط ومؤامره 
رد جاهز علي كل من يفتح فمه هذه الايام 
الثوره ستنتصر رغما عن انف طنطاوي وعنان وباقي مجلسهم الدموي الذي يقذف المصريين باشد القنابل المحرمه دوليا
قطار الثوره مستمر وحينما شعرو بانه علي قرب دهسهم دافعو عن انفسهم دفاع البقاء الاخير 

للاسف نجحو في شيئ : 
نجحو في اخراج الاخوان المسلمين من الكتله الصلبه للثوره .. ووثق الاخوان في الانتخابات كحل لتحقيق مطالب الثوره 
والحقيقه انهم واهمون ..ولااقول باعو قضيتهم من اجل البرلمان ..ولكن اقول انهم تم ((استكرادهم )) بسذاجه لاتليق بتاريخ الاخوان المسلمين السياسي
الانتخابات التي يرجوها الاخوان المسلمين ويعولو عليها ..لن تمر نزيهه في وجود المجلس العسكري ولم تعبر بصراحه مطلقه عن صوت الشعب المصري 
لان المجلس العسكري لن يسمح بقيام سلطه تشريعيه ورقابيه قويه تحاسبه عما فعل ويفعل وقد ترمي به في نهايه المطاف الي سجن طره 
هل المجلس العسكري الذي استباح علي مدار الخمس ايام الماضيه ..حياه المصريين ... سيكون امينا علي اصواتهم الانتخابيه !!!
لنفرض ان هذا صحيح ؟ 
لماذا لم يقوم المجلس العسكري باعطاء القضاء حريته واستقلاله ؟
لماذا لم يعزل الفلول وقيادات الحزب الوطني ؟ 
لماذا لم يفرض الانتخابات بالقائمه فقط حتي يقطع الطريق علي الوطني المنحل ؟ 
لماذا لم يفرض قانون العزل ؟
ماهي جهود المجلس في اعاده الامن للشارع المصري حتي تتم عملية الانتخاب بامان واطمئنان ؟ 
ماهي نتائج التحقيقات لمن هددو امن مصر وحرقو الكنائس وافتعلو الازمات طوال الاشهر الماضيه ؟ 
بعد كل هذا ... هل يظن الاخوان ان هذا المجلس امينا علي انتخابات حره !!! 
كيف يؤتمن المجلس علي انتخابات قد يقضي فيها برصاصه الرحمه علي الثوره ؟

وسؤال مهم | 
الم يقم المجلس العسكري بعمل استفتاء للشعب من ست مواد ... واخرجه لنا ب63 ماده في تزوير فج وعدوان علي ارادة الشعب المصري ؟

بروفه لما سيحدث وبكره افكركم 

والاخوان خسرو كثيرااااا من رصيدهم .. بسبب موقفهم المائع مما يحدث الان 
واقراو تصريح عصام اللعريان " اذا نزلنا سنعمق المشكله .. واذا لم ننزل ستتهمونا بالتخوين ... الميدان مفتوح لمن اراد ن ينزل من شباب الجماعه "
ويقابله تصريح (غريب) من محمد مرسي رئيس حزب الحريه والعداله ... (علي الشباب ...الطاعه ) 

موقف مائع يقرا من اليمين مثلما يقرا من اليسار 
وعموما .. الاحداث مازالت مشتعله ولا اعرف علي المستوي الشخصي كيف سيكون المخرج ؟
ولا اقول الا ... اللهم احقن دماء المصريين

----------


## فاضــل

يبدو أن الأمر اشكل على الجميع لدرجة أنه لم يعد هناك من يستطيع أن يرى ابعد من قدميه - و هذا ينطبق على كل الأطراف

المشاعر الملتهبة تحرك الجماهير .. و المشاعر وحدها يمكن ان تحدث تغييرا و لكنها لا تبني مستقبلا

و على الناحية الأخرى فيبدو أن ولاة الأمر (قادة المجلس العسكري ) لم يستطيعوا بعد أن يتحرروا من فهمهم التقليدي للأمور و الذي تجاوزه الزمن - و بالتالي لم يستطيعوا أن يواكبوا التغير الحادث في الأفكار و في القدرة على الفعل الذي حدث بعد 25 يناير

المشكلة الكبرى من وجهة نظري الشخصية أن درس حكومة عصام شرف لم يتم استيعابه بعد 

عصام شرف اتى من الميدان و حمل على الأعناق أملا في تحقيق رغبات الثورة ..و لكن الأماني شيء و القدرة على تنفيذها شيء آخر

اليوم يتكرر نفس السيناريو مرة أخرى من جانب المتظاهرين .. و ليس فقط تغيير الحكومة و لكن اسقاط المجلس العسكري

تسليم سلطة البلد و هي على هذا الحال إلى حكومة أو سلطة غير مؤهلة مدفوعه بسيل من المشاعر الغاضبة سيدفع للمزيد من إطالة أمد الفترة الملتهبة المسماة الفترة الانتقالية

الفترة الانتقالية ستصبح فترة انتقائية و ستطول أكثر و ربما تصبح ابدية 

تسليم السلطة لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية قد يصبح نفق مظلم جديد يستهلك الوقت و الجهد حيث أن رئيس المحكمة ليس له اي خبرة في مجال السياسة و الحكم خصوصا في مثل تلك الأوقات الدقيقة

يقولون أن الرياح الهادئة لا تصنع بحارا ماهرا .. فما بالكم بالرياح الهادرة العاصفة .. التي تحتاج إلى بحار ماهر بالفعل يحسن التعامل معها و ليس ليتعلم منها

لو كان لابد من تسليم السلطة فليتسلمها من يستطيع التعامل معها بفهم و بقدرة و ليس بمجرد التمنيات الطيبة

و إطالة أمد الفترات الانتقالية يحولها إلى ابدية حيث أنه يخلق واقعا جديدا لم يكن هو المطلوب من الأساس و يصعب تغييره بعد ذلك

الشعب أثبت أنه لم يعد يخاف 

و السلطة الحالية أثبتت أنها لم تعد تفهم 

بقي أن نجد من يعرف كيف ينظر إلى الأمام و كيف يستطيع تحويل هذه الرؤية إلى واقع بعيدا عن أطماع السلطة و تقسيم الكعكة و الأمنيات الطيبة المجردة

----------


## nariman

> الشعب أثبت أنه لم يعد يخاف 
> 
> و السلطة الحالية أثبتت أنها لم تعد تفهم 
> 
> بقي أن نجد من يعرف كيف ينظر إلى الأمام و كيف يستطيع تحويل هذه الرؤية إلى واقع بعيدا عن أطماع السلطة و تقسيم الكعكة و الأمنيات الطيبة المجردة


فعلا يا فاضل ..بالظبط كده

----------


## ابن البلد

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :

تكون فتنة ؛ النائم فيها خير من المضطجع ، والمضطجع فيها خير من القاعد ، والقاعد فيها خير من القائم ، والقائم خير من الماشي ، والماشي خير من الراكب ، والراكب خير من المجري ، قتلاها كلها في النار .
قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ! ومتى ذلك ؟
قال : ذلك أيام الهرج .
قلت : ومتى أيام الهرج ؟
قال : حين لا يأمن الرجل جليسه .
قال : فبم تأمرني إن أدركت ذلك الزمان ؟
قال : اكفف نفسك ويدك ، وادخل دارك .
قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ! أرأيت إن دخل علي داري ؟
قال : فادخل بيتك .
قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ! أرأيت إن دخل علي بيتي ؟
قال : فادخل مسجدك ، واصنع هكذا – وقبض بيمينه على الكوع – وقل : ربي الله ؛ حتى تموت على ذلك
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3254
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :
> 
> تكون فتنة ؛ النائم فيها خير من المضطجع ، والمضطجع فيها خير من القاعد ، والقاعد فيها خير من القائم ، والقائم خير من الماشي ، والماشي خير من الراكب ، والراكب خير من المجري ، قتلاها كلها في النار .
> قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ! ومتى ذلك ؟
> قال : ذلك أيام الهرج .
> قلت : ومتى أيام الهرج ؟
> قال : حين لا يأمن الرجل جليسه .
> قال : فبم تأمرني إن أدركت ذلك الزمان ؟
> قال : اكفف نفسك ويدك ، وادخل دارك .
> ...


اللهم إكفنا شر الفتن ...اللهم إكفنا شر الفتن 
يارب ..يارب ..يارب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*مصادر: تكليف الجنزورى رسميا برئاسة حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *مصادر: تكليف الجنزورى رسميا برئاسة حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى*


هو فعلا مش ناقص غير أنهم يجيبوا لنا النحاس باشا

الجنزوري في الحوار مع اسمها أيه اللي مش بطيقها بتاعت العاشرة مساءا
كانت أستضافته زمان
وقالها أنه بينام من الساعة 11

هيتابع أزاي ده الناس اللي في التحرير اللي بتسهر 100 ساعة متواصله 
 :: 


لك الله يا مصر
المهم بس يعجب

----------


## the_chemist

> هو فعلا مش ناقص غير أنهم يجيبوا لنا النحاس باشا
> 
> الجنزوري في الحوار مع اسمها أيه اللي مش بطيقها بتاعت العاشرة مساءا
> كانت أستضافته زمان
> وقالها أنه بينام من الساعة 11
> 
> هيتابع أزاي ده الناس اللي في التحرير اللي بتسهر 100 ساعة متواصله 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه

بسيطة يا عمدة

نجيب له قرصين تامول أو ترامادول

بس من الأصلي بلاش الصينى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* إتهام  عام  وعايم
ينقصه الشجاعة
لا يقبله أي قاضي عادل
ولا أي إنسان عاقل


ومصر تبكي أسفاً
لمن ؟!  ...ولماذا؟! 




....وعجبي!




*

----------


## ابن البلد

:2:

----------


## nariman

ماهو الكلام ده حتلاقي مقابله كلام تاني كتير ومش حنخلص

وبعدين فيه حاجة مهمة بقى..لو فيه ناس متأجرة وبلطجية لازم نفكر مين اللى بيأجرها وليه..وجهاز الأمن الهمام والمخابرات دورهم ايه فى البلد دي
وأساس المشكلة كان فين
الداخلية لو بتتعامل بأدب مكنتش بدأت الاستفزاز بفض اعتصام التحرير واستعراض قوتهم الزائفة على كام نفر في الصينية..وبالمناسبة الباشوات كان لهم هناك شوية ألفاظ أقل ما يقال عنها انها بذيئة
للأسف الثورة لم تصل بعد لا للداخلية ولا للجيش اللى متصور انها حركة اصلاح وتغيير حكومات ومجرد ايقاف لمشروع توريث المحروس جمال

----------


## the_chemist

> 



دا إهداء خطييييييييييير بس ياريت حد يسمع ويفهم ويعقل

شكراً علي الإهداء يا حضرة العمدة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وما النصر إلا صبر ساعة

----------


## ابن البلد

والله يا جماعة وأنا بتابع للآسف الفيس بوك النهارده 

جالي نوبة هيستريه من الضحك

الكل بيتكلم من وجهة نظر خاصه
والكل بيتهم الآخرين بالخيانة

والكل بيلبس الآخرين طرابيش
وزعابيط

ويوسف طلع لي بإختراع جديد من إختراعاته وسألني
هو مينفعش أختار واحد من كل حته وخلاص (يقصد شخص من كل حزب )
قلت له أزاي يعني ؟

قالي يعني مثلا نختار واحد من هنا وواحد من هنا وواحد من هنا علشان محدش يزعل
برضوا قلت له أزاي يعني يا يوسف

قالي يعني مثلا مثلا يعني
نختار واحد من النور ( يقصد حزب النور ) 
وأختار واحد من الناس بتوع الكهرباء وكده
 :: 
قلت له والله أنت بتفهم عن أبوك بس لا مينفعش لا بتوع الكهرباء ولا بتوع المياه
 ::rolleyes::   :: 

طبعا هي كملت بكلام يوسف اللي معرفش جابه منين مع اني فعلا قافل التلفزيون تماما ومش مشغلين عليه أي قناة
علشان بس الزعابيب الفكرية متلخبطش شوية التراب اللي في دماغنا ودماغ العيال
بس للآسف اللخبطة الفكرية وصلت لهم برضوا أزاي مش فاهم

وأجمل ما في الموضوع
هو إلقاء الضوء على أسماء الأحزاب
ولا رموزهم
رمز النجفه
ورمز عنقود العنب
ورمز الفازة ( ولو أني بشوفه قلة )
ورمزعربية السباق
وعربية يد ( وهي عربية كارو )


وأفتكرت مقوله زمان كنت بقولها في المواقف دي
زكريا أديله فلوسه

----------


## ابن البلد

> ماهو الكلام ده حتلاقي مقابله كلام تاني كتير ومش حنخلص
> 
> وبعدين فيه حاجة مهمة بقى..لو فيه ناس متأجرة وبلطجية لازم نفكر مين اللى بيأجرها وليه..وجهاز الأمن الهمام والمخابرات دورهم ايه فى البلد دي
> وأساس المشكلة كان فين
> الداخلية لو بتتعامل بأدب مكنتش بدأت الاستفزاز بفض اعتصام التحرير واستعراض قوتهم الزائفة على كام نفر في الصينية..وبالمناسبة الباشوات كان لهم هناك شوية ألفاظ أقل ما يقال عنها انها بذيئة
> للأسف الثورة لم تصل بعد لا للداخلية ولا للجيش اللى متصور انها حركة اصلاح وتغيير حكومات ومجرد ايقاف لمشروع توريث المحروس جمال


 :y:  :y: 

أي ما يكون فين المشكلة 
فهي مسئولية المسئولين عن حماية وأمن وإستقرار الدولة

سواء بقه دول بلطجيه ولا عواطليه 
ولا حتى الألترس 

المشكلة تكمن في المسئولين

----------


## ابن البلد

> دا إهداء خطييييييييييير بس ياريت حد يسمع ويفهم ويعقل
> 
> شكراً علي الإهداء يا حضرة العمدة


الفترة الحالية محدش لا بيسمع ولا بيشوف ولا بيفهم
من كل الأطراف
علشان كده أنا مريح نفسي وزي ما قلت 
قاعد على الكنبة لحين إشعار آخر

 ::(: 
معنديش غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
 :Sad:

----------


## ابن البلد

:2:

----------


## ابن البلد

عجبني الكاريكاتير ده

----------


## the_chemist

> عجبني الكاريكاتير ده


تصدق بالله لو جاب لهم المجلس العسكري لبن العصفور برضوا هيقولوا لا ده لبن مغشوش

تعرف يا أبو يوسف دول بيفكرونى بالدكتور اللي بيقول للراجل: أبوك مات مات

يرلاد ويقول له: يعنى م الآخر هيروح الشغل بكره ولا أعطى له الدوا ويستريح له يومين

برضوا البرادعى وغيره من المرشحين للرئاسة رفضوا يبقوا رئيس وزارة ودول يقول لك لك: لا عاوةزين البرادعى رئيس وزارة 

ياعمنا رفض

يعنى هو هيبقي رئيس وزارة ولا هيبقي وزير بس "دا ردهم طبيعاً"

العملية كلها بزازة مسكوها ومش عاوزين يتفطموا وطبعا المحركين الأساسيين قابضين وبيهيصوا

ههههههههههههههههههههههيييييييييييييه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> عجبني الكاريكاتير ده


الشعب يريد حرية العصفور
يريد كرامة
لا أن يضرب أو يشتم أو يهان
لا من عسكرى بوليس ولا من عسكرى جيش 
الشعب لا يريد من يوقع بينه وبين أخيه فى خلافات جانبية تنسينا هدفنا الموحد
الشعب يريد أن يتساوى الجميع أمام القانون بدءا بالمشير وإنتهاءا بالغفير
الشعب يريد العدالة وعدم إعطاء ميزات مبالغ فيها ودون وجه حق لفئة دون فئة
الشعب يريد الخير لمصر 
الشعب يريد النهوض بمصر
مهما تربص بمصر المتربصون
وخطط لهدمها الأعداء
فالشعب يريد أن يجتمع ويتوحد على هدفه الأوحد وهو مصر
 دون أن يخون الأخ أخيه
ولا أن يبسط له يده ليقتله

----------


## nariman

شفت النهارده محمود سعد على قناة النهار ومعاه أم الشهيد أحمد اللي دهسته عربية الأمن المركزي الصبح وقبلها اتضرب بالنار
الكدب حصري على التليفزيون المصري

قد ايه الحرية غالية وطريقها مليان تضحيات وأرواح ودم
وبرضه مليان خسة وندالة ونفوس متعفنة
ضرائب ولازم تندفع ..وربنا كبير قوي 
بس مأساة البعض انه بينسى ولا يعتبر

----------


## ابن البلد

> شفت النهارده محمود سعد على قناة النهار ومعاه أم الشهيد أحمد اللي دهسته عربية الأمن المركزي الصبح وقبلها اتضرب بالنار
> الكدب حصري على التليفزيون المصري
> 
> قد ايه الحرية غالية وطريقها مليان تضحيات وأرواح ودم
> وبرضه مليان خسة وندالة ونفوس متعفنة
> ضرائب ولازم تندفع ..وربنا كبير قوي 
> بس مأساة البعض انه بينسى ولا يعتبر


أنا النهارده سمعت بقه خبر غريب المعالم يا نريمان

بيقولوا أن أحمد مات بطلق ناري
من مسدسات للشرطة كاتمه للصوت 
:s
بصراحة يعني الإشاعات في بلدنا لا ليها حصر ولا أول من آخر
وفي الآخر بضيع الحقيقة في النص

ودي مشكلتي الحاليه مع كل اللي بيحصل
أنا مش عارف الحقيقة فين 
 ::(:

----------


## ابن البلد

> الشعب يريد حرية العصفور
> يريد كرامة
> لا أن يضرب أو يشتم أو يهان
> لا من عسكرى بوليس ولا من عسكرى جيش 
> الشعب لا يريد من يوقع بينه وبين أخيه فى خلافات جانبية تنسينا هدفنا الموحد
> الشعب يريد أن يتساوى الجميع أمام القانون بدءا بالمشير وإنتهاءا بالغفير
> الشعب يريد العدالة وعدم إعطاء ميزات مبالغ فيها ودون وجه حق لفئة دون فئة
> الشعب يريد الخير لمصر 
> الشعب يريد النهوض بمصر
> ...


 بس مين يفهم ده يا أبو حميد 
كل الناس مش شايفه غير مصلحتها 
أو الأغلبيه العظمة مش شايفه غير كده

----------


## ابن البلد

> تصدق بالله لو جاب لهم المجلس العسكري لبن العصفور برضوا هيقولوا لا ده لبن مغشوش
> 
> تعرف يا أبو يوسف دول بيفكرونى بالدكتور اللي بيقول للراجل: أبوك مات مات
> 
> يرلاد ويقول له: يعنى م الآخر هيروح الشغل بكره ولا أعطى له الدوا ويستريح له يومين
> 
> برضوا البرادعى وغيره من المرشحين للرئاسة رفضوا يبقوا رئيس وزارة ودول يقول لك لك: لا عاوةزين البرادعى رئيس وزارة 
> 
> ياعمنا رفض
> ...


هما يمكن لسه ممسكوش حاجه في أديهم
لكن كل واحد طمعان في حته من البلد
يكون له كلمته وشهرته وكيانه الخاص به

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> شفت النهارده محمود سعد على قناة النهار ومعاه أم الشهيد أحمد اللي دهسته عربية الأمن المركزي الصبح وقبلها اتضرب بالنار
> الكدب حصري على التليفزيون المصري
> 
> قد ايه الحرية غالية وطريقها مليان تضحيات وأرواح ودم
> وبرضه مليان خسة وندالة ونفوس متعفنة
> ضرائب ولازم تندفع ..وربنا كبير قوي 
> بس مأساة البعض انه بينسى ولا يعتبر


انا عايزة اسأل شئ يا ناريمان ليه الخبر بيتقال فيه دهسته عربات الامن المركزي!!!
اصلا انا امبارح شوفت الفيديو على الجزيرة مباشر الخاص بالحادثة ديه ماكانش فيه اي دهش
ايوة صح خبطته العربية وجاله نزيف واتوفى لكن مش دهسته لأن الفرق كبير
في نفس التوقيت اللي المشهد ده قصادنا على الشاشة واحد يتصل بالقناة ويقول لا ده مات وانا شايفه بقنبلة غاز مسيلة اتحدفت عليه عملت له كسر مضاعف
واحد تاني يتصل يقول ان عربية الامن المركزي سحلته 50 متر ..في حين الشاشة جايبة ان الناس قلبته علشان تورينا هو اتخبط فين وشالوه

مش هيكون مفيد ابداً اننا نحاول إيجاد ملاك وشيطان
اللهم هيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*....وعجبي!**....وعجبي!**....وعجبي!
**....وعجبي!**....وعجبي!**....وعجبي!**
....وعجبي!**....وعجبي!**....وعجبي!
**....وعجبي!


**
*

----------


## ابن البلد

المتشابهه في كل فيديو من الفيديوهات اللي بتكون ضدد الثوار من وجهة نظري أو اللي بتجيب مساوئ الثوار 
أن جملة واحده تتذكر
محدش يصور
محدش يصور
محدش يصور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بس مين يفهم ده يا أبو حميد 
> كل الناس مش شايفه غير مصلحتها 
> أو *الأغلبيه العظمة*  (X)  مش شايفه غير كده



*وعشان هذا السبب الجوهري
الديمقراطية لا تصلح للشعب المصري
وإنما يصلح لها
الشورقراطية الإسلامية


من خلال دولة برلمانية ورئيس شرفي

*
*

....وعجبي!




** 

*
*العظمة =* _Bone_*

*

* 
*

----------


## ابن البلد

ده شاهد من الشارع

----------


## ابن البلد

شاهد من نفس الشارع




الغريب بس اللي مش فاهمه
امال الناس اللي ماتت يوم السبت والاحد 
كانوا مين ؟
لما دول كانوا أطفال
وكانت الشرطة بتتعامل بلطف
وأهل المنطقة كانوا بيحاولوا يهدوا الامور 
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## ابن البلد

الأخ ده بيتكلم عن اللي دخلوا المدرسة وأزاي أتحرقت




وبرضوا ساكن قريب من الشارع على حد قوله أنه شايف من البلكونة 
 :: 
ده بقه حزب البلكونة يا بخته
الحزب المتقدم من حزب الكنبة

----------


## ابن البلد

المفروض أن دي حقيقة وفاة أحمد
سواء دهسا ولا بالرصاص

الطب الشرعى: لم نعثر على أثر رصاص فى جثة شهيد مجلس الوزراء




> حصل "اليوم السابع" على التقرير المبدئى الذى أعدته مصلحة الطب الشرعى حول سبب الوفاة لشهيد مجلس الوزراء الذى توفى دهسا بسيارة قوات الأمن المركزى أثناء تواجده فى الاعتصام الخاص بمجلس الوزراء.
> 
> أكد الدكتور أشرف الرفاعى مساعد كبير الأطباء الشرعيين أن سبب الوفاة جاء نتيجة الإصابة الاحتكاكية المنتشرة بأجزاء متفرقة بالجسم، وما أحدثته الكسور من مضاعفات بعظمتى الحوض، بالإضافة إلى تهتك بالأوعية الدموية ونزيف دموى غزير أدى إلى وفاته فى الحال نتيجة هبوط حاد فى الدورة الدموية.
> 
> وأوضح الدكتور أشرف بأن المصلحة تعد حاليا التقرير النهائى تمهيدا لتسليمه إلى النيابة العامة التى تحقق فى القضية، موضحا بأن الإصابة جاءت نتيجة دهس المجنى عليه بسيارة وخلوها من أى طلقات نارية كما ردد البعض.


الجميل أن في لقاء تلفزيوني لوالدة وأخ الشهيد
قالوا انه مضروب بالرصاص

----------


## ابن البلد

يظهر يا دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني في حد بينافسك في الكاريكاتيرات

----------


## ابن البلد

يا دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني

مصر مينفعاش ديمقراطية ولا شيروقراطية ولا الكفتة اللي مش فاهمها دي صدقني
أحنا متعلمناش إحترام خصوصية الآخرين ولا حتى إحترام الرأي الآخر
وأسهل حاجه عندنا هي التسفيه والتسفيف لرأي الآخر فقط

ممكن تعتبر ردي ده مثال على اللي أتعلمناه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
> 
> مصر مينفعاش ديمقراطية ولا شيروقراطية ولا الكفتة اللي مش فاهمها دي صدقني
> أحنا متعلمناش إحترام خصوصية الآخرين ولا حتى إحترام الرأي الآخر
> وأسهل حاجه عندنا هي التسفيه والتسفيف لرأي الآخر فقط
> 
> ممكن تعتبر ردي ده مثال على اللي أتعلمناه


هوا ينفع حد يتعلم وياخد شهادة كمان _سواء ناجح او راسب_ من غير ما يدخل المدرسة؟؟!
يا كبير ؟  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> هوا ينفع حد يتعلم وياخد شهادة كمان _سواء ناجح او راسب_ من غير ما يدخل المدرسة؟؟!
> يا كبير ؟


المدرسة مش الأساس يا مصراوية
على سبيل المثال
أنا بنت خالي وصلت لسنة أولي إعدادي
ومكنتش بتعرف تكتب اسمها 
 :2:  :3: 

وأنا درست الفرنساوي في المدرسة 3 سنين وأتخرجت من الثانوية معرفش أقول اسمك أيه حتى بالفرنساوي


ممكن حد يعلق ويقولي ده نتيجة النظام القديم
علشان بس نفتكر سويا أن النظام القديم والتعليم كان سبب في اللي أحنا فيه دلوقتي
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

من باب الفكاهه ليس إلا

----------


## nariman

انا بس عايزة أقول حاجة يا أحمد ويا ريهام
لو على الاشاعات وتعدد الروايات لنفس الواقعة دي حاجة بقت طبيعية في الشارع المصري.. واقع بنعيشه 
انما فيه حاجات لازم نحكم فيها عقلنا للحظة مع شوية منطق 
يعني مثلا في واقعة الشهيد احمد بتاع مجلس الورزاء ..فيه اكثر من فيديو وفيه اكثر من شهادة من الناس اللي كانوا في الشارع أو اللى مكانوش بس بيتكلموا وخلاص
 لو رجعنا للقاء التليفزيوني اللي عمله محمود سعد مع والدة الشهيد واخوه ..((لاحظوا ان الناس دول أصحاب المصيبة فعلا واللي عايشينها في هذه اللحظة ))
ياترى لما أخوه يحكي ويقول انه لما راح المشرحة لما جاله الخبر مع والدته وانه قابل الطبيب وقاله اخوك واخد رصاصة قبل العربية.. وبعدين يطلع التقرير ومش فيه الكلام ده ويطلع ناس كتير تتكلم وتقول شفنا وحصل وحصل
ياترى حصدق مين ..رواية امه واخوه من المشرحة ورؤيتهم لجثة فقيدهم..ولا كلام الناس ولا ورقة تقرير ولا حصدق ظابط ولا حصدق مذيع التليفزيون !!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> المدرسة مش الأساس يا مصراوية
> على سبيل المثال
> أنا بنت خالي وصلت لسنة أولي إعدادي
> ومكنتش بتعرف تكتب اسمها 
> 
> 
> وأنا درست الفرنساوي في المدرسة 3 سنين وأتخرجت من الثانوية معرفش أقول اسمك أيه حتى بالفرنساوي
> 
> 
> ...


بس حضرتك وبنت خالتك دخلتوا المدرسة ..جربتوا ..اي نعم فشلتوا بس مش مهم ..المهم انكم جربتوا  ::   ::   :: 

بقى مستكتر على مصر شرف التجربة ؟؟ نجرب ممكن تطلع مصر من التجربة دي بإنها مبتعرفش تقول إسمها بالفرنساوي 
بس اكيد كمان انها ممكن تبقى مديرة جامدة لمنتدى جامد زي منتدى ابناء مصر فيه مبدعين في مختلف المجالات وعندهم المجال والمساحة انهم يطلعوا إبداعهم  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا بس عايزة أقول حاجة يا أحمد ويا ريهام
> لو على الاشاعات وتعدد الروايات لنفس الواقعة دي حاجة بقت طبيعية في الشارع المصري.. واقع بنعيشه 
> انما فيه حاجات لازم نحكم فيها عقلنا للحظة مع شوية منطق 
> يعني مثلا في واقعة الشهيد احمد بتاع مجلس الورزاء ..فيه اكثر من فيديو وفيه اكثر من شهادة من الناس اللي كانوا في الشارع أو اللى مكانوش بس بيتكلموا وخلاص
>  لو رجعنا للقاء التليفزيوني اللي عمله محمود سعد مع والدة الشهيد واخوه ..((لاحظوا ان الناس دول أصحاب المصيبة فعلا واللي عايشينها في هذه اللحظة ))
> ياترى لما أخوه يحكي ويقول انه لما راح المشرحة لما جاله الخبر مع والدته وانه قابل الطبيب وقاله اخوك واخد رصاصة قبل العربية.. وبعدين يطلع التقرير ومش فيه الكلام ده ويطلع ناس كتير تتكلم وتقول شفنا وحصل وحصل
> ياترى حصدق مين ..رواية امه واخوه من المشرحة ورؤيتهم لجثة فقيدهم..ولا كلام الناس ولا ورقة تقرير ولا حصدق ظابط ولا حصدق مذيع التليفزيون !!


أنا ضدد تكذيب والدته وأخوه
ولكن أيضا أحب في الظروف دي أمشي على المثل اللي بيقول

لا تصدق كل ما تسمع ولا نصف ما ترى

----------


## ابن البلد

> بس حضرتك وبنت خالتك دخلتوا المدرسة ..جربتوا ..اي نعم فشلتوا بس مش مهم ..المهم انكم جربتوا   
> 
> بقى مستكتر على مصر شرف التجربة ؟؟ نجرب ممكن تطلع مصر من التجربة دي بإنها مبتعرفش تقول إسمها بالفرنساوي 
> بس اكيد كمان انها ممكن تبقى مديرة جامدة لمنتدى جامد زي منتدى ابناء مصر فيه مبدعين في مختلف المجالات وعندهم المجال والمساحة انهم يطلعوا إبداعهم


أنهين ؟

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اكيد مش هكدب اهله كان الله في عونهم وربنا يصبرهم ...بس الاهل مش بيكونوا معاهم يعني بيتحكي لهم
كمان الحادثة قبل ما توصل لاهله اتنقلت بالموبايلات على القنوات والانترنت
مش تقليل من الحدث وطبعا لازم التحقيق في ملابساته ومعاقبة من تسبب فيها حتى ولوكانت عن طريق الخطأ
بس كمان طول ما احنا مقتنعين ان لازم فيه الشيطان والجهة الشرير واللي على الضفة التانية الناس الكُمّل عمر ما حكمنا هيكون صح
بالعقل برضه شايفة روايات ناس كتيرة غير منطقية  ومضللة وبتثير الناس وتثير الفتن
بجد كل شئ بقى مختلط وغير واضح لذلك ليس امامنا غير الدعاء
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وأرزقنا إتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وأرزقنا إجتنابه

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## مصراويةجدا



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> من باب الفكاهه ليس إلا


*

الراجل 20 سنه عايش بره مصر واخد على أجازة  يوم الأحد بس مش زي خيبتنا يومين أجازة في الأسبوع خميس وجمعة  أو جمعة وسبت ...مساكين  بنتعب جدا من الشغل طوال أيام العمل خمسة أيام  في الأسبوع نصهم بيضيع في المواصلات وربعهم بيضيع حناكل إيييه النهاردة وتمنهم إللي بيقشر بطاطس ويقمع بامية ويقور بتنجان والباقي فووت علينا بكره يا مواطن ....وعجبي!


*

من أرشيفي وقتها كنت مبتدئ فوتوشوب









*





*

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا حطيت الفيديو ده بس علشان أوضح فكرة ان ممكن أي حد يعمل أي حاجه
سواء أن كان الفيديو ده مفبرك
أو الفيديو الأساسي مفبرك
في الآخر أحنا في عصر الفبركه



فأكرر مرة تانيه
متصدقش كل اللي تسمعه
ولا نص اللي تشوفه

----------


## ابن البلد

عجبتني النكت دي 
ههههههههه أو الألش ده 

بعد سيطرة "الإخوان" على الدار البيضاء و تونس وليبيا و مصر و غزة مش ناقص لهم غير "عدن" و "محطة البنزين" ويقفلوا "بنك الحظ"!!؟ بس أيام مبارك كان طول الدور معاهم كارت "اذهب الي السجن حالاً "  :: 

اغانى الشباب الجديدة

عمرو دياب : ولسة بتحبو يا سلفي ، يا سلفي حرام عليك
...
ابو الليف :انا شيخ فلتان ...سلفي و اخوان ..انا مالاخر عفريت لابس بدلة انسان
...
عمرو دياب :عايز تسيب دقنك كده سيبها ... وتعالى على نفسك وحددها

... نانسى عجرم: أنا سلفي وأبويا سلفي.. بزبيبتي ودقني سلفي.. وكل سلفي بارك الله فيه

عدوية:يا بنت "الاخوان"...حلمك علي "البرلمان". ده المجلس في أيديكي و سويرس عطشان

ابو الليف :مستهون بالاخوان يا خويا .. دولا كسباني

المجموعة:إخوان ورا إخوان، دايسين على حلمنا

عمرو دياب:يا ريت لبسك يزيد مترين عشان لبسك كدة قصير .


وأخيرا أغنية الشبشب

تبا الشبشب ضاع
سحقا ده كان بصباع
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ابن البلد

ياله عن ما حد حوش
وأدي فيديو من أوله للراجل اللي بيشدوا ميت 
أنطنيوس بتاع اليونان
بس يظهر أنه كان جاي يتظاهر في التحرير 
 :: 




لو حد بس يقولي الحقيقة فين 
يمكن أستريح

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *لو حد بس يقولي الحقيقة فين 
> يمكن أستريح
> 
> *
> *
> *





 

وعندما تستريح  
يا هل ترى ماذا ستفعل؟؟!!



 الحقيقة المرة

هي 
حاميها حراميها
المذنب الأول هو
مجلس مبارك العسكري






....وعجبي!

----------


## nariman

بالظبط يا دكتور.. أحسنت
هي دي فعلا الحقيقة المره

يارب

----------


## ابن البلد

يعني المجلس العسكري هو المذنب الأول
يبقى حسني بريء
 :: 

ولما أستريح أكيد هريح
 ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بالظبط يا دكتور.. أحسنت
> هي دي فعلا الحقيقة المره
> 
> يارب




وأتلم  تنتن على تنتون




> *«الجنزورى» لـ «طنطاوى»: التشكيل متعثر.. دبّرنى يا مشير*
> كشفت  مصادر رفيعة المستوى أن الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، المكلف بتشكيل الحكومة  الجديدة، لجأ إلى المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى، رئيس المجلس العسكرى أمس،  للوصول إلى مخرج لأزمة التشكيل الجديد، بعد اعتذار عدد كبير من الشخصيات عن  عدم قبول حقائب وزارية، إضافة إلى رفض القوى السياسية عددا آخر من الأسماء  المطروحة.واجتمع «الجنزورى» مع «المشير» فى الواحدة ظهر أمس «السبت»  بوزارة الدفاع. ورجحت المصادر أن يكون الاجتماع تطر
> 
> _[SIZE=11px;"] نشوى الحوفى ويسرى البدرى ومنصور كامل وعماد سيد أحمد[/SIZE]_
>  											التفاصيل...




 :: 

......وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يعني المجلس العسكري هو المذنب الأول
> يبقى حسني بريء
> 
> 
> ولما أستريح أكيد هريح



حسني ده غلباااااان  غلب
المتهم الرئيسي في القضية
هو الموكوس
 
البكباشي ناصر
هو إللي عين السادات نائبا له

والسادات من خيبته عين مبارك نائبا له

يبقي مبارك مرغم وغصب عنه وفي غفلة منه
ساب طنطاوي في منصبه لمدة  طويلة

يبقي بكده
لو كان معينشي السادات
مكنشي حصل كل حصل
ومكنشي مبارك  الغلبان إتعالج في ألمانيا
ولا كان شال المرارة في هايدلبرج







 :: 
.....وعجبي!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ياله عن ما حد حوش
> وأدي فيديو من أوله للراجل اللي بيشدوا ميت 
> أنطنيوس بتاع اليونان
> بس يظهر أنه كان جاي يتظاهر في التحرير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الحقيقة واضحة زى الشمس يا أحمد
إحنا شفناها بعنيننا
وشفناها كمان فى التليفزيون على الهواء مباشرة
وفى التليفزيون المصرى الرسمى
هم كانوا يريدون أن يمكروا مكرا
ومازالوا يمكرون
وإن شاء الله ربنا ينصر مصر وينصر الحق 
المثل يقول تستطيع أن تخدع الناس بعض الوقت
ولكنك لا تستطيع أن تخدعهم طول الوقت
ولابد من أن يأتى يوم تنكشف فيه الوجوه وتخلع فيه الأقنعة
عسى أن يكون قريبا

----------


## ابن البلد

يارب النصر دائما لمصر 
يارب يا ابو حميد

شوفوا الفيديو ده بقه اللي ظهر إمبارح ومحدش فاهم الحكمة من ظهورة أيه وليه وأشمعنى دلوقتي وليه مقصود يتصور بكاميرا محمولة
ده معناه أنه فيديو متفق عليه

----------


## ابن البلد

أبو حميد أنا جايب لك الفيديو ده علشان عارفك بتحب الراجل بتاع حمرا ده 
 :: 




أنا مش مع رغده على فكرة 
 :: 
للآسف كان نفسي أكون معاها
 ::k:: 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

وكلنا ضدد العنف ضدد الأخوة البلطجية اقصد المتظاهرين 
 :: 
مين دول بجد ؟
وفاهمين في السياسية ؟
وعندهم فكر سياسي ومطالب سياسية 




المهم نطالب بإعدام كل من حاول الحفاظ على وزارة الداخلية فهي مبني من مباني الدولة الهامة
ولكن يجب أن يعدم

بعتذر عن الألفاظ الموجوده
يستحسن متسمعوش الصوت
يكفي تشوفوا الصورة 

لكل شخص في الدنيا طاقه
 :2:

----------


## ابن البلد

تفتكروا لو جابلهم فعلا ضباط من الصين هينبسطوا ؟؟
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> بالنسبة لما بثه موقع ” اليوم السابع ” بشأن نشر صورة الملازم أول/ أحمد فرج – الضابط بقوات الأمن المركزى – والإدعاء بقيامه بإطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش وسط جنود الأمن المركزى على المتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود، ومطالبة النشطاء على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى محاكمته ومحاسبته .. فإن مسئول المركز الإعلامى الأمنى بوزارة الداخلية يؤكد على ما يلى:
> قامت الوزارة بفحص ومراجعة كافة الخدمات التى شاركت فى تأمين مبنى وزارة الداخلية وتواجدت بشارع محمد محمود خلال فترة الأحداث الماضية وتبين أن الضابط المشار إليه يعمل بأحد قطاعات الأمن المركزى بالوجه القبلى ولم يكن ضمن ضباط قوات الأمن المركزى المشاركة فى تأمين مبنى وزارة الداخلية، كما أنه لم يتواجد على الإطلاق ضمن القوات المتواجده بالقاهرة خلال تلك الفترة .


بكلام زي ده 
الراجل اللي بينشن في العيون
هيطلع براءه بكل تأكيد

----------


## ابن البلد

الفيديو ده إهداء لمصراوية
لانها كانت بتقول الرجاله مش بالبطاقة



أهيي الرجاله اللي على حق
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يارب النصر دائما لمصر 
> يارب يا ابو حميد
> 
> شوفوا الفيديو ده بقه اللي ظهر إمبارح ومحدش فاهم الحكمة من ظهورة أيه وليه وأشمعنى دلوقتي وليه مقصود يتصور بكاميرا محمولة
> ده معناه أنه فيديو متفق عليه


الفيديو ده ظهر 
عشان الرد ده يطلع




بالروح بالدم نفديك يا عتمان  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

فيلم الموسم

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
الشريط لا يزال في جيبي  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الفيديو ده إهداء لمصراوية
> لانها كانت بتقول الرجاله مش بالبطاقة
> 
> 
> 
> أهيي الرجاله اللي على حق


مش عارفة اضحك ولا اعيط والله 
يارب البلد دي تقوم على رجليها بقى  ::(:

----------


## tina

ركوب موجة الفتاوي المناهضة لفريضة الجهاد  /من مواضعي التي كتبتها ايام الغضب والحرية عندنا في فلسطين وبالتحديد في غزة التي سبقت كل العرب في ربيعها العربي الغض 

عجبت من هذا الفريق وذاك الفريق ،   يريدون ركوب الموجة في غفلة من الناس عنهم ،  وهم واهمين اذ أن الناس باتت أكثر يقظة وانتباها لهم  

الاعجب  في امر هؤلاء  هو محاولة منع الجهاد بحجج توهم انها منطلقة من الشريعة السمحاء

" كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم "

شخص اسمه رمضاني يقول عن نفسه انه خطيب جمعة ، وسواء كان حقا خطيب جمعة في احدى مساجد بلاد الله الواسعة او لم يكن فنحن لا نحاكم شخصه ولكن نحاكم مزاعمه التي تهدف الى بث اليأس في النفوس والإدعاء ان الله لا يوجب الجهاد عندما يكون قد اصاب الأمة وهن وضعف في قوتها العسكرية ويزعم ان الجهاد العسكري فقط عندما يكون للامة مقدرة عسكرية ضاربة ! وهو يركب الموجه المعادية لكل من حمل سلاحا دفاعا عن المقدسات الاسلامية في فلسطين وغيرها ويسخر من علمهم ويضعف من علو كعبهم في العلم والفضل والجهاد ويحاول ضحد حججهم القوية المستندة على الايات القرانية الشريفة والاحاديث النبوية التي علمتها الأمة منذ عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو يسفه اراء الاقدمين والاحدثين من كبار علماء الامة ويفسر على هواه حديث التحذير عن التهاون عن الجهاد  بحجج بات فريق تلك الموجة يلوكها وهي حجة ان للجهاد فقهه وشروطه وان مضيت معه في ثنايا سطور كتابه المشبوه لتعرف منه ماهي تلك الشروط وذلك الفقه لم تجد عنده بضاعة حقيقية بل تجده ينقل الاقوال مجزأة في غير سياقاتها بل في وقاحة يلجأ غالبا الى الكذب على الله وعلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  وهو يتجاوز كل الامثلة القوية من الايات القرانية الكريمة والاحاديث النبوية الصحيحة المؤكدة التي لا يختلف عليها احد من علماء الدنيا ويصر على ان كل الايات القرانية انما هي تعني بالجهاد فقط جهاد النفس وجهاد الانسان في تأمين لقمة العيش وان الواجب الرضوخ للزعماء الخونة الذين يضعون ايديهم في ايدي الاعداء بحجج واهية ضد المجاهدين في سبيل الله ويتعاونون معهم في توهين شأن الجهاد والمجاهدين وتشويه سمعة كل مجاهد نذر نفسه لاعلاء كلمة الله

وكتاب المدعو رمضاني  يحمل عنوانا عجيبا فهو معنون ب" السبيل الى العز والتمكين "

ومن اعجب ادلته على عدم تخطئة المتخاذلين امام واجباتهم في حماية الديار الاسلامية ومقدساتها وشيوخها ونسائها واطفالها  قوله في صفحة 118 الطبعة السابعة  من كتابه المذكور زعمه أن قول عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه عند وصفه لما أصاب رسول الله من أذى ابو جهل وعدم مبادرته الى انقاذ الرسول ومناصرته هو الدليل على عدم وجوب مناصرة المسلمين بعضهم بعضا  ويعلق على ذلك الموقف بقوله بالنص " فلم ينتصر  لا بلسانه  ولا بيده  ، فهل يجرؤ احد على تأثيمه في ذلك بعد أن سكت عنه صاحب الشريعة "

والمدعو  رمضاني بقوله ذلك ينفي وجوب الالتزام  وبالايات الواضحة في وجوب نصرة المظلوم   واجابة الاستنصار في مثل قوله تعالي "وإن استنصروكم في الدين فعليكم النصر إلا على قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق ، والله بما تعملون بصير*والذين كفروا بعضهم أولياء بعض ، إلا تفعلوه تكن فتنة في الارض وفساد كبير"  وضمنيا ينكرالاحاديث النبوية الصريحة "كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " انصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما " وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من لم يهمه امر المسلمين فليس منهم .

ان موجه التنديد بدعوات الجهاد استجابة لرغبات رسمية في بعض الدول العربية والاسلامية قد باتت ملفتة للنظر وان راكبي هذه الموجة هم فئات من بعض الاشخاص الذين تعينهم الجهات الرسمية للخطابة والامامة في المساجد وهي تعلم ضحالة العلم الذي يحملونه في صدورهم وان ركوب هؤلاء مثل هذه الموجه لن يغير من حقيقة الصحوة التي تعيشها الامة الاسلامية التي باتت تتوق الى الجهاد ورد الأذى عن ثالث الحرمين الشريفين

كتبته : اختكم   تينه العيجان

http://tina2.4t.com


   فلسطين تنزف ونحن نلهو ونلعب ، فلسطين تموت كل يوم ونحن لانبالي  فقلوبنا تحجرت والشكوى لله


واسلاماه


واسلاماه

----------


## ابن البلد

احمد حرارة شخصية العام في مجلة التايم الامريكية 2011


http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2101745_2102138_2102236,00.html

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> احمد حرارة شخصية العام في مجلة التايم الامريكية 2011
> 
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2101745_2102138_2102236,00.html


 هذا الشخص فدا مصر بعيونه
المفروض نحطه فى عينينا
لازم يكون تكريمه من البلد اللى بيحبها وبتحبه
مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لشيخ عماد عفت أمين الفتوى بدار الإفتاء الذى توفى جراء إصابته بطلق نارى فى محيط مجلس الوزراء.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صورة الناشطة غادة كمال

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

الشيخ عماد عفت أمين الفتوى بدار الإفتاء الذى توفى جراء إصابته بطلق نارى فى محيط مجلس الوزراء.


أسكنك الله فسيح جناته 
والصبر والسلوان لأسرة الشهيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

> هذا الشخص فدا مصر بعيونه
> المفروض نحطه فى عينينا
> لازم يكون تكريمه من البلد اللى بيحبها وبتحبه
> مصر


يا أبو حميد أنت مش قادر لسه تفهم البلد
 :: 
الراجل ده مش بعيد يحاكموا علشان فقد عينه 

أيه اللي يخليه يحط عينه قدام المددسسسس 
 :: 

الحقيقة ولاد مصر دائما بيتكرموا برا مصر
مبيتكرموش داخل مصر إلا بعد موتهم
 ::(:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يا أبو حميد أنت مش قادر لسه تفهم البلد
> 
> الراجل ده مش بعيد يحاكموا علشان فقد عينه 
> 
> أيه اللي يخليه يحط عينه قدام المددسسسس 
> 
> 
> الحقيقة ولاد مصر دائما بيتكرموا برا مصر
> مبيتكرموش داخل مصر إلا بعد موتهم


والله يا أحمد كل ده حيتغير
غصب عن عين كل المندسين والقناصة ومجلس العسكر
كل ما بيصعدوا الأحداث ويسخنوها 
كل ما بيزودوا الإصرار على إننا ننضف البلد منهم
والإنتخابات ح تنجح غصب عن عينهم
حتى لو ولعوا فى مجلس الشعب وألصقوا التهمة بالثوار
المسألة مسألة وقت
وكل جانى ح ياخد عقابه
إن عاجلا أو آجلا

----------


## ابن البلد

> والله يا أحمد كل ده حيتغير
> غصب عن عيت كل المندسين والقناصة مجلس والعسكر
> كل ما بيصعدوا الأحداث ويسخنوها 
> كل ما بيزودوا الإصرار على إننا ننضف البلد منهم
> والإنتخابات ح تنجح عصب عن عينهم
> حتى لو ولعوا فى مجلس الشعب وألصقوا التهمة بالثوار
> المسألة مسألة وقت
> وكل جانى ح ياخد عقابه
> إن عاجلا أو آجلا


آمين يارب العالمين
كل مسئول عن الضحاية والمتضررين والمشاكل ووقف الحال الموجود في البلد 
يأخد حسابه اللي يستحقه

أنا زهقت من اللي حاصل ده 
بس مبسوط

لان كل ما أوحلت أشرفت على الحل 
وبقيت أنضف فعلا 
بعون الله فرجه قريب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> آمين يارب العالمين
> كل مسئول عن الضحاية والمتضررين والمشاكل ووقف الحال الموجود في البلد 
> يأخد حسابه اللي يستحقه
> 
> أنا زهقت من اللي حاصل ده 
> بس مبسوط
> 
> لان كل ما أوحلت أشرفت على الحل 
> وبقيت أنضف فعلا 
> بعون الله فرجه قريب


بعون الله يا أحمد
ما ضاقت إلا ما فرجت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مع السلامة يا إبتسامة الزهر
مع السلامة يا نسيم  الحياة
مع السلامة يا  إنتعاشة مصر
إنت الشهيد اللى إتقتلنا معاه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تغازل العصافير قضبانها
زنزانة لجلك كارهة سجانها
دوق زينا حلاوة الزنازين

على برشها بتمد أطرافك
سجانك المحتار فى أوصافك
مهما إجتهد ما حيعرف إنت مين

طوبى لكل المسجونين باطل
فى زمن بيخدعنا وبيماطل
فى شموس بتبرق فى غرف عتمين

أما اللى خان فى أوطانى
م الهيبة حاطينه ف قفص تانى
يصحى وينعس والجميع واقفين

 ومصر شايفة وعارفة وبيتصبر
لكنها ف خطفة زمن تعبر
وتسترد الإسم والعناوين

يادى الميزان اللى طلعت لفوق
بينزلوك بالعافية أو بالذوق
دول مش بتوع الصدق فى الموازين

دى الثورة نور واللى طفاها خبيث
يرقص ما بين شهدا وبين محابيس
والدم لسه مغرق الميادين

الحزن طايح فى قلوبنا بجد
ما فضلش غير الشوك فى شجر الورد
غلط الربيع ودخل فى أغبى كمين

وف إنتظار نيأس مع الأيام
غيرك فى قفصه بيضربوله سلام
وإنت..الجزم قبل الكفوف جاهزين

ومصر عارفة وشايفة وبتصبر
لكنها ف خطفة زمن تعبر
وتسترد الإسم والعناوين

يا عم أقعد بس وإشرب شاى
الدنيا ماشية وشعبنا نساى
والبركة فى الشاشة وفى الجرانين

وإذا هوهوا قوم إعلن الأحكام
وكل بؤ تلجمه بلجام
ومش ح تغلب تطبخ القوانين

يا مصر هدى وإنت بتفوتى
الصوت فى صمته أعلى من صوتى
آدى السجين اللى ما باتش حزين

واللى يقف فى وش ثوارها
ما ح يورث إلا ذلها وعارها
واللى ح يفضل ضحكة المساجين

ومصر عارفة وشايفة وبتصبر
لكنها فى خطفة زمن تعبر
وتسترد الإسم والعناوين

كلمات عبدالرحمن الأبنودى
ألحان فاروق الشرنوبى
غناء على الحجار

----------


## ابن البلد

حلوة أوي الغنوة
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:: 
....وعجبي!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

أحمد حراره 
ينقطع الكلام حين اراه 
حين رايته في تكريم نقابه الصحفيين احسست بالاختناق 
ليس اشفاقا عليه 
بل كرها في الظلم والاستبداد 

لماذا حرموه من نور عينيه .. 
لالسبب الا انه رفض ان يحكمه العسكر 

يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

استقبال تاريخي لحراره في مطار القاهره 



مع والده خالد سعيد






*يعيش حراره في سعه البصيره
وسجنهم في اقفاص وحشيتهم وهمجيتهم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حلوة أوي الغنوة


 فعلا يا أبو حميد
أغنية تحفة وبتعبر بدقة عن الوضع الحالى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أحمد حراره 
> ينقطع الكلام حين اراه 
> حين رايته في تكريم نقابه الصحفيين احسست بالاختناق 
> ليس اشفاقا عليه 
> بل كرها في الظلم والاستبداد 
> 
> لماذا حرموه من نور عينيه .. 
> لالسبب الا انه رفض ان يحكمه العسكر 
> 
> يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر


لأن عميان البصيرة يتخيلون أن إعماء البصر سيحجب نور الحقيقة
ونور الحقيقة لا يمكن أبدا أن يحجب

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ياحبة قلب كل عربي ياسوريا 
يارب 
انقطع الرجاء الا منك 

دماء السوريين اصبحت انهارا .. مثل انهار دماء العراقيين حين احتلها التتار 
وصمودها اصبح اسطوره يخلدها التاريخ 

المجد للشهداء 
والحريه لسوريا
واللعنه علي بشار الاسد وابيه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وزير مصرى بيسأل وزير أمريكي: إنتو ازاى بتسرقوا من الشعب؟

الوزير الأمريكي: شايف المشروع الي قدامنا ده؟؟

الوزير المصرى: إيوه شايفه

الوزير الأمريكي: دا تكلّفته مليار دولار, زبّطناها و قلنا إنّه اتكلف مليار ونص.

و إنتو ازاى بتسرقوا؟

الوزير المصرى: شايف المشروع الي هناك ده؟؟

الوزير الأمريكي: لا مش شايف حاجة

الوزير المصرى: الله ينور علييييييك,

اهو دا بقى يا سيدي اتكلّف خمس مليارات

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> وزير مصرى بيسأل وزير أمريكي: إنتو ازاى بتسرقوا من الشعب؟
> 
> الوزير الأمريكي: شايف المشروع الي قدامنا ده؟؟
> 
> الوزير المصرى: إيوه شايفه
> 
> الوزير الأمريكي: دا تكلّفته مليار دولار, زبّطناها و قلنا إنّه اتكلف مليار ونص.
> 
> و إنتو ازاى بتسرقوا؟
> ...


انتي كل النكت بتاعتك قديمه ليه كده 


 ::  

مفيش جديد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> انتي كل النكت بتاعتك قديمه ليه كده 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> مفيش جديد


ما هي دي الخدعة يا دكتور
النكت قبل 25 طلعت هي هي النكت بعد 25 
شفت الحواوة ؟  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وزير مصرى بيسأل وزير أمريكي: إنتو ازاى بتسرقوا من الشعب؟
> 
> الوزير الأمريكي: شايف المشروع الي قدامنا ده؟؟
> 
> الوزير المصرى: إيوه شايفه
> 
> الوزير الأمريكي: دا تكلّفته مليار دولار, زبّطناها و قلنا إنّه اتكلف مليار ونص.
> 
> و إنتو ازاى بتسرقوا؟
> ...


ولا سحر ولا شعوذة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

وبعدين يا مصر
 ::(: 
أنا تعبت

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها

----------


## ابن البلد

> يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
> يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
> يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
> يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
> يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
> يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها
> يارب احرق قلبهم زي ما حرقوا قلبها


اللهم آمين
 ::(:

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا هتجنن ومش عارف أنام 
 ::(: 

مش عارف أقول أيه والله 
دي صورة اخدتها دلوقتي من بروفايل حماده توتي ألتراس بورسعيد




ومعنديش أي تعليق الحقيقة

----------


## ابن البلد

يقول الله تعالى : " ولاتحسبن الله غافلاً عما يعمل الظالمون، إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار. مهطعين مقنعي رؤوسهم، لايرتد إليهم طرفهم، وأفئدتهم هواء.".

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ابن البلد

وطبعا مصائب قوم عند قوم إنتصار



حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ابن البلد

محطة مصر -- الآلاف في استقبال جماهير الأهلي


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من تسبب في إهدار دم أبرياء

----------


## zizoYAzizo

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ابن البلد

اسف ليكي يا امي علي نزول دمعتك ...... مهوا انا مكنش قصدي افارق بسمتك
انا يا امي كنت رايح امان في امان ......... انضربت يا امي والضرب كان مهان
معلش مهوا الي ضربني كان غليل .........انسان ملوش مله ولا دين زي اسرائيل
كنت شهم و رافع علمي بأيدي ........... بس هوا دا نصيبي اعمل ايه مش بايدي
كان جمبي صاحبي علي ومحمد ............ ايدهم في ايدي وبعلم واحد بنتجمع
قولي لاخواتي ان موووت بريء ............... بصو لقدام انا نوووور لكشف الطريق
طريق كله فساد ومحسوبية .............. معلش مهيا البلد بقت اغلبها بلطجية
بلدي خلاص يا امي مليش مكان فيها .......... ولا لاي حد زي بريء يقدر ينام فيها
هشكيلك اية ولا اية يا امي .............. اشوفك علي خير ومتزعليش علي فراقي
هيوحشني اوي حضنك يا امي ............ متنسنيش ولا ثانيه من دعائك يا امي
اسف ليكي يا امي علي نزول دمعتك ...... مهوا انا مكنش قصدي افارق بسمتك

----------


## اليمامة

> اسف ليكي يا امي علي نزول دمعتك ...... مهوا انا مكنش قصدي افارق بسمتك
> انا يا امي كنت رايح امان في امان ......... انضربت يا امي والضرب كان مهان
> معلش مهوا الي ضربني كان غليل .........انسان ملوش مله ولا دين زي اسرائيل
> كنت شهم و رافع علمي بأيدي ........... بس هوا دا نصيبي اعمل ايه مش بايدي
> كان جمبي صاحبي علي ومحمد ............ ايدهم في ايدي وبعلم واحد بنتجمع
> قولي لاخواتي ان موووت بريء ............... بصو لقدام انا نوووور لكشف الطريق
> طريق كله فساد ومحسوبية .............. معلش مهيا البلد بقت اغلبها بلطجية
> بلدي خلاص يا امي مليش مكان فيها .......... ولا لاي حد زي بريء يقدر ينام فيها
> هشكيلك اية ولا اية يا امي .............. اشوفك علي خير ومتزعليش علي فراقي
> ...


استغفر الله العظيم ..
يارب ارحمنا برحمة من عندك لا نضيع بعدها ابدا 
المنظر الحقيقة يسيل الدموع 
حزن عميق 
والسؤال : ليه ؟
ازاى وصلنا للدرجة دى ؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لازم يتعدموا الكلااااااااااااااب

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

(   إِنَّمَا    جَزَاءُ    الَّذِينَ    يُحَارِبُونَ   اللَّهَ   وَرَسُولَهُ   وَيَسْعَوْنَ  فِي  الأَرْضِ   فَسَاداً  أَن  يُقَتَّلُوا  أَوْ  يُصَلَّبُوا  أَوْ  تُقَطَّعَ  أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُم مِّنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ يُنفَوْا مِنَ  الأَرْضِ  ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ *)

(المائدة:33)




مفيش حل تانى

----------


## ابن البلد

> استغفر الله العظيم ..
> يارب ارحمنا برحمة من عندك لا نضيع بعدها ابدا 
> المنظر الحقيقة يسيل الدموع 
> حزن عميق 
> والسؤال : ليه ؟
> ازاى وصلنا للدرجة دى ؟


يا ندى
هما معروفين 
الأمن يعرف كل فئه بتجلس فين في المدرجات
والنادي عارف مين مسئول عن كل جروب تشجيعي 
ولما يكون التدبير من قبلها بيومين 
والامن ميتحركش

ولما أسمع واحد بيقولي أصلها كانت يافطه مستفزة

فقتلوا بقه 70 واحد ولا حاجه وسرقوا اليافطة 

ولا الأسواء يتباهوا بكده 

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## اليمامة

> يا ندى
> هما معروفين 
> الأمن يعرف كل فئه بتجلس فين في المدرجات
> والنادي عارف مين مسئول عن كل جروب تشجيعي 
> ولما يكون التدبير من قبلها بيومين 
> والامن ميتحركش
> 
> ولما أسمع واحد بيقولي أصلها كانت يافطه مستفزة
> 
> ...


مش عارفة ابن البلد
مش قادرة افكر
منظر الاستاذ اللى اتحول لحلبة قتل وصراع عاملى رعب 
بس فعلا الامن ماتدخلش ومابيتدخلش 
وكتبت فى موضوع نورا حوادث مؤكدة 
دلوقتى بيطالبوا بسحب الثقة من رئيس الوزراء 
وحل مجلس الشعب
ومش عارفين البلد هاتروح على فين ؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

* ربنا لاتؤاخذنا إن نسينا أوأخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين "


إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ده عمر علي محسن 
الصورة دي من 21 سنة ..يعني هو كان عنده امبارح 21 سنة 
واخر مرة حد شافه بيضحك كده كانت امبارح 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
انا بمووووووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هو الواحد مفروض يعمل ايه لما يقابل أم شاب عنده 16 سنة ألجمتها الصدمة و واقفة في زاوية على رصيف المحطة مستنية جثة ابنها بعد ما لقت اسمه بالصدفة ع التلفزيون؟

 مفروض يعمل ايه لما يلاقي أبوه جاي يجري عليها و يقوللها "كلموني في الشغل بيقولولي البقاء لله، هو الواد جراله حاجة؟"

 مفروض يعمل ايه لما يلاقي الأب بيطلب منه انه يتأكد له ممكن اسم أحمد يكون  جه غلط و يطلع مصاب مش شهيد "أحمد أسامة صلاح الدين من فيصل .. ممكن  تتأكديلي؟" و يلاقي عينيه فيها دموع مليانة أسى و أمل مش عايز يموت؟

 مفروض يعمل ايه لما يتأكد ان الولد اسشهد بس مش قادر يواجه أهله الي لسة مقتنعين انه "ممكن يطلع اتصاب ان شاء الله"؟

 يعمل ايه و هو واقف جنبهم بعد ما الخبر يتأكد و يلاقي الأم اختفت راحت  تدور على ابنها في المحطة و الأب بيخبَّط بإيده على راسه و تسمع جوه صدره  صوت أنين مكتوم بس بيصم الآذان؟
 مفروض تعمل ايه لما يعجز لسانك عن نطق كلمة مواساة واحدة؟

 تعمل ايه لما تلاقي عائلة كاملة جاية بتقول لهم "ماتخافوش ممكن يكون اتصاب  بس لسة في بورسعيد، احنا برضه محمد ابننا لسه مانعرفش عنه حاجة بس ان شاء  الله عايش"، و على ماتيحي تشاورلهم ان أحمد خلاص مات عشان مايتعبوش الراجل و  مراته أكتر تلاقي ابنهم التاني بيجري عليهم و صوت صريخه بيرج المحطة و  بيقوللهم "محمد راح.. اتأكدت انه راااااح" فتسقط أم محمد بين يديك و جسمها  ينتفض؟

 تعمل ايه لما طول ما انت واقف رجالة الألتراس واقفين يهتفوا و أول ما يتعبوا من الهتاف ياخدوا بعض بالأحضان و يجهشوا بالبكاء؟

 هو الواحد مفروض يعمل ايه لما يحس ان البلد دي قبل الثورة و بعد الثورة مش جاية غير ع الغلابة؟

 يعمل ايه لما رجله تبقى مش مطاوعاه انه يمشي يرَّوح في نهاية ليلة زي دي .. يعني ايه "ارجع ع البيت" و في ألف بيت النهارده خالي؟

 يا محطة مصر .. يا نقطة اللقاء و الفراق .. امبارح كنتي نقطة فراق أبدي ما  بين أهالي ملكومين و أطهر الأبناء .. و كنتي بين قلوب كتير اتوحدت ضد  العسكر الخونة نقطة لقاء

 - الشيخ أنس السلطان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أنعي إليكم شهيد صناع الحياة وأدعوكم لصلاة غائب على شهداء أحداث بورسعيد مساء اليوم عقب صلاة العشاء بالمركز الإسلامي بالشيخ زايد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ده معانا في الكلية في رابعة مدني
يعني كان فاضله 5 شهور ويتخرج ويبقى مهندس..مات امبارح في استاد بورسعيد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

74 واحد ماتوا امبارح في نص ساعة 
من غير ما عسكري يتحرك فيه اي شعور ادمي ويحميهم
من غير عربيات اسعاف 
من غير جيش 
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

----------


## ابن البلد

*موجة من الغضب العارم تعم مصر بعد "كارثة بورسعيد"*

 
                 	 						 								هسبريس - و م ع 							 						 					 					 					 						 		                	الخميس 02 فبراير 2012 - 11:15 						 					
                      					استفاقت العاصمة المصرية ومعها مختلف محافظات الجمهورية، اليوم  الخميس، على صدمة الأحداث التي تلت لقاء كرة القدم الذي جمع بين فريقي  الاهلي والمصري البورسعيدي، مساء أمس بميدان هذا الأخير، والذي انتهى على  غير كل مباريات كرة القدم بنتيجة مأوساوية هي مقتل 73 من المشجعين وجرح  الآلاف.
وأعادت هذه الأحداث بقوة الحديث عن الانفلات الأمني بالبلاد  والذي زادت حدته بشكل مقلق خلال الأسبوع الماضي حيث تم السطو على العديد من  المؤسسات المصرفية والمالية كما تم تسجيل حالات خطف للأشخاص والمطالبة  بفدية لإطلاق سراحهم فيما أصبحت الاعتداءات بالاسلحة النارية حدثا مألوفا  خاصة في القاهرة.
وفي محاولة لامتصاص غضب الجماهير، بادر المجلس  العسكري الذي يتولى تدبير شؤون البلاد، إلى إعلان حالة الحداد لمدة ثلاثة  أيام وقرر تشكيل لجنة لتقصي الحقائق للوقوف على الأبعاد المختلفة للأحداث  المؤسفة التي شهدتها المباراة، فيما أصدر وزير الخارجية قرارا بتنكيس  الأعلام المصرية فى جميع سفارات وقنصليات مصر في مختلف أرجاء العالم.
من  جهته، سارع وزير الداخلية، اللواء محمد ابراهيم، إلى إعفاء مدير أمن  بورسعيد واستدعائه على عجل الى مقر الوزارة بعد أن طالب عدد من نواب مجلس  الشعب بإقالة وزير الداخلية وتحميله المسؤولية في هذه الاحداث بسبب ما  وصفوه امتناع قوات الأمن عن التعامل مع المتظاهرين وتوخيها حيادا أفضى الى  ما آلت اليه الأمور من مأساة.
وفيما خرج الآلاف من أنصار نادي الاهلي  في مظاهرات حاشدة بالقاهرة وأعلنوا توجههم إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية، طالبت  أحزاب وقوى سياسية ومرشحون محتملون لرئاسة الجمهورية ونواب وممثلون  لائتلافات شباب الثورة مجلس الشعب الذي يعقد جلسة طارئة في هذه الأثناء  بسحب الثقة من حكومة كمال الجنزوري وتشكيل حكومة من رحم ثورة 25 يناير.
وشددت  هذه القوى والائتلافات والتيارات السياسية على ضرورة "محاكمة كل من شارك  في ارتكاب مجزرة بورسعيد وغيرها وتحميل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة  المسؤولية الكاملة عن كل ما يحدث بصفته المسؤول عن إدارة شؤون البلاد في  المرحلة الحالية".
وأكدت في بيان مشترك أن مجلس الشعب المنتخب "مدعو  لأن يتحمل مسؤوليته كممثل للأمة في هذه المرحلة الحاسمة والخطيرة في تاريخ  مصر وأن يقوم بسحب الثقة من الحكومة الحالية وتشكيل أول حكومة من رحم ثورة  25 يناير وبإرادة شعبية يمثلها البرلمان المنتخب ويحقق الأمن لأبناء  الوطن".
من جهتها، حذرت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المسؤولين مما وصفته  بمحاولات تدمير مصر أو حرقها أو هدم مؤسساتها وطالبتهم بتطبيق القانون على  الجميع دون محاباة أو مراعاة لضغوط داخلية أو خارجية.
  وأكدت الجماعة في بيان نشرته على موقعها على شبكة الانترنيت أن ما حصل  كان "نتيجة عدوان آثم تم التدبير له من طرف جهات خفية"، معتبرة أن "تقاعس  السلطة عن حماية المواطنين وإهمالها وتقصيرها في أداء واجبها نتج عنه حالة  من الانفلات الامني في جميع أنحاء البلاد أفرزت حالات سطو مسلح على البنوك  واستسهال القتل لأتفه الأسباب" .
وأبرزت الجماعة أن كل هذه الأحداث  تدفع للاعتقاد بأن "الشرطة تقوم بمعاقبة الشعب على قيامه بالثورة وحرمانها  من الطغيان على الناس وتقليص امتيازات ضباطها".
أما المدير السابق  للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، محمد البرادعي، فدعا للبدء فورا في إعادة  هيكلة أجهزة الأمن، واعتبر التأخر عن ذلك "جريمة في حق الوطن".
واستنكر  البرادعي الذي خرج من السباق نحو الرئاسة في مصر بسبب ما وصفه "فقدان  الربان الذي تولى قيادة مصر للبوصلة وتخبطه بين الامواج" في إشارة إلى  المجلس العسكري، ما وقع من أحداث في بورسعيد والموقف الرسمي إزاءها، مطالبا  بتحري الشجاعة والمصداقية في مخاطبة الشعب.
وامتدت تداعيات هذه  الأحداث إلى البورصة المصرية التي فقدت في مستهل معاملاتها، صباح اليوم،  أزيد من 10 مليار جنيه (نحو مليار و 660 مليون دولار) من رأسمالها السوقي  في أول خمس دقائق من بدء جلسة التداول، فيما تراجع مؤشر البورصة الرئيسي  (ايجا إكس) بنسبة 6ر4 بالمائة.
أما على صعيد ردود فعل الهيآت  الرياضية العالمية، فعبر جوزيف بلاتر، رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  (الفيفا)، عن صدمته إزاء أحداث العنف التي أعقبت مباراة المصري والاهلي،  مبرزا في بيان مقتضب نشر على الموقع الرسمي للفيفا أنه شعر بالحزن والصدمة  عندما علم بوفاة وإصابة العديد من مشجعي كرة القدم بعد المباراة.
ووصف بلاتر ما وقع بأنه يوم أسود لكرة القدم، وتابع "لا يمكنني تخيل هذا الوضع الكارثي الذي كان يجب ألا يحدث".
وعبر  رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم، عيسى حياتو، من جانبه عن الصدمة  والدهشة حيال هذه الاحداث التي لم تشهد الملاعب الافريقية ولا العالمية  نظيرا لها على الاطلاق.
وأعلن حياتو، حسب موقع الاتحاد على شبكة  الانترنيت، أنه سيتم وقوف دقيقة صمت تكريما لذكرى ضحايا مجزرة بورسعيد قبل  انطلاق كل اللقاءات المقبلة في بطولة أمم أفريقيا التي تقام بغينيا  الاستوائية والغابون.
وفيما أعلنت العديد من الفرق الرياضية المصرية  انسحابها رسميا من الدوري، أكدت صحف مصرية أن مدرب نادي الأهلي قرر فسخ  عقده مع ادارة النادي عقب تلك الاحداث المؤسفة، ومغادرة مصر رفقة الطاقم  التقني الذي يساعده في وقت لاحق اليوم.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أنس ..مات امبارح

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جوزيه»: سأعتزل كرة القدم «احتراماً للموتى»

 ووصف جوزيه أحداث  المباراة منذ بدايتها بالجنون قائلاً : « إدارة كرة القدم بهذا الشكل لا  يمكن ان تكون سليمة فمن قبل بداية المباراة والجماهير في الملعب وهو ما  تكرر بعد ذلك أثناء اللقاء حتى وصل الجنون إلى ذروته في نهاية المباراة،  وللأسف اختفت قوات الأمن عند اندلاع الأحداث في مشهد أراه للمرة الأولى في  حياتي»

معلش ..اصل جوزيه بني آدم مش مشير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*وائل  غنيم علي تويتر: مات 38 سائح في مذبحة الأقصر سنة 1997 فأقيل وزير  الداخلية، ومات 77 مصري في مذبحة بورسعيد فتم نقل مدير الأمن لديوان عام  الوزارة*

----------


## ابن البلد

:Sad:

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

اصحى يا مرسى و صحى النوم .... عدوا و فاتوا ال 100 يوم
 اصحى يا مرسى بلاش تهجيص .... احنا زهقنا من الترقيص
 مشروع نهضه طلع فنكوش .... و ال 100 يوم كانوا حلق حوش
 100 يوم خلوا العيشه تييييت .... مرسى بيجي مصر ترانزيت
 بيب بيب بيب بيب  100 يوم مش لاقييين انابيب
 الانبوبه ب 100 جنيهالغلابه هيعملوا ايه
 و البنزين ولا السولارالطوابير من دار ل نار
 غنى علينا بناى و كمنجه ساب الباميه و قال على المانجه
 يا مرسى فى بيتكوا بتطبخوا ايه .... 100 يوم قوطه ب 10 جنيه
 يا مرسى فى بيتكوا بتشوو فراخ .... 100 يوم عيش دوخنا و داخ
 يا مرسى فى بيتكوا بتعملوا لحمه ؟؟100 يوم عدوا ما شوفنا الرحمه
 حد ادنى للاجورمطلب ثوار مع جمهور
 مرسى يا مرسى يا مرسى يا مرسىيا العداله يا اما الكرسى
 احكى يا مرسى على المرورلف يا مرسى علينا و دور
 لا لا و لا لا و لا لا .... احكى يا مرسى عن الزباله
 و احكى كمان على سيناء كتيير .... على الارهاب و على التهجير
 قال هيجيب حق التحريركرم عنان و المشير
 قال هيوازن التأسيسيه100 يوم عدوا و خيبه قويه
 قال هيهكل فى الداخليهوالداخليه هي هي
 قال هيجيب ديموقراطيهساب جماعته مش قانونيه
 قال جاى يحكم بإسم الدينساب اخواتنا فى الزنازين
 قال هيجيبلنا هيبه الدوله100 يوم شايفين خيبه الدوله
 قال مش جاى بقميص و حراسهناقص يمشى معاه قناصه
 الجرافيتى ... و دانيال100 يوم خلوا العيشه شمال
 اخون اخون فيها كمان .... 100 يوم بيعين اخوان
 هتحقق فى محمد محمود .... حق اخواتنا اكيد هيعود
 القصر العينىو فى ماسبيروالقصاص و مفيش حاجه غيره
 حق الاولتراس راجع راجع100 يوم عدوا الم و مواجع
 مرسى يا مرسى يا مرسى يا مرسى
 ثوره و قامت للحريهو العداله الاجتماعيه
 انا مش خايف زى زمان لسه الثوره فى كل مكان
 لو ضربونا فى الشوارع .... صوت الثوره طالع طالع
 لو مسكونا فى البيوت .... بردوا الثوره مش هتموت
 على فى سور السجن و على .... بكره الثوره تشيل ما تخلى
 على يا مرسى كمان و كمان .... بكره نشيل و الزور هيبان
 على يا مرسى كمان و كمان ....صوت الثوره فى كل مكان
 على يا مرسى كمان و كمان ....صوت الثوره فى كل مكان

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

مافيش تراجع يامصريين ...
تخلصوا من هذا العفن لتحيوا كراما  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح



----------


## إبراهيم صالح

هو مش الرئيس محمد مرسي رئيس لكل المصريين ....!؟
ومن كام يوم كان بيخطب في الشعب المصري عند الإتحادية ....
طيب مايطلع يخطب في الشعب المصري تاني عشان الأزمة دي تنتهي ...
ولا يمكن في شعبين مصريين عايشين في مصر ...!؟
الحل ... مبادرة حضن لكل مواطن ...
وعلى رأي خيال المآته كله بالحنية بيفك .... :: 
والمريض يخف والمتغرب يرجع والمحروم يشبع والعانس تلاقي عريس وكله بأمر الله ...

----------


## مصراويةجدا

استاذ ابراهيم منور ..والله فكرتنا بالموضوع الجميل ده
انت عثرت عليه إزاي ؟؟  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> استاذ ابراهيم منور ..والله فكرتنا بالموضوع الجميل ده
> انت عثرت عليه إزاي ؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههه
هو حد ينسى مواضيع قلب مصر برضه ....
بس دورت كتير الصراحة .... ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هو حد ينسى مواضيع قلب مصر برضه ....
> بس دورت كتير الصراحة ....


بس فين رأي الشيخ إياه في مظاهرات الانقلاب على الحاكم ؟ 
لالالا مش الشيخ إمام طبعا  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> بس فين رأي الشيخ إياه في مظاهرات الانقلاب على الحاكم ؟ 
> لالالا مش الشيخ إمام طبعا


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أيوه ماأنا لسه معاه وماخرجتش 
بس عملت فشار وقعدت على الكنبة عشان أتفرج 
مش متناقض أنا يامصراوية ومافيش أجدع من حزب الكنبة ...
وبعدين في ناس من أولي الأمر قالوا أن مرسي فقد الشرعية ويمكن عشان كده الناس طلعت على الإتحادية ....
سمعت وليه الصبح بتقول قادر على كل ظالم يارب ....
أديتها إللي فيه القسمة وقلتها أنت تقعدي تدعي كده يومين  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

وعلى فكرة الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان (الشيخ إياه) قالنا نوضح فساد منهجهم بس مانخرجش على الحاكم

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

خفة دم المصريين مالهاش حدود ...
واحد من شوية في إستاتس على الفيسبوك بيقول :-
يامحمد يامحمد أكسر التليفزيون ..... القصر متحاصر وبيهربوني ....  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> بس فين رأي الشيخ إياه في مظاهرات الانقلاب على الحاكم ؟ 
> لالالا مش الشيخ إمام طبعا


بس تعرفي
المشكلة الحقيقية مش في الشيخ إياه ...
المشكلة في واحد زي القرضاوي إللي بيقول دلوقت ممنوع الخروج على الحاكم ...
على أساس أنهم خرجوا قبل كده على مدرب بترول أسيوط  :: 

ده موقع الشيخ إياه لو عايزة تتابعي دروسة ....

http://www.rslan.com/

شيخ كويس جداً ربنا يحفظه ويمد لنا في عمره لنتعلم منه منهج السلف ...

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لأ مش بتابع مشايخ امن الدولة  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> لأ مش بتابع مشايخ امن الدولة


هو لسه في أمن دولة  :: 
 البلطجية مشوهم بعيد  :: 
دلوقت إستبدلوهم بمشايخ الإخوان بتوع زواج الأطفال ...
قال يعني الكبار لاقيين يتجوزوا  ::  
وبعدين مايصحش تقولي على الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان مشايخ أمن الدولة 
الراجل قاعد في بيت طين بسيط حتى الآن رغم ملايين الجنيهات التي تعرض عليه من كافة الدول المسلمة 
لا تتهمي الناس بالباطل  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

طبعا لسة فيه امن دولة..انا اللي هقولك برضو يا استاذ ابراهيم   ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> طبعا لسة فيه امن دولة..انا اللي هقولك برضو يا استاذ ابراهيم


لو تسأليني أنا .... هأقولك مافيش حاجة إسمها أمن دولة دلوقت ... 
إنما في مخابرات ...
وأغلطي فيا براحتك 
بس الشيخ محمد رسلان لأ
لأ لأ لأ لأ وألف لأ  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا شيخ حسنى يا جن
ولادك بتوع إحنا آسفين ياريس
وإحنا أسافين يا شفيق
شايفهم بالألافات عند الإتحادية وعاملين نفسهم ثورجية
فى جلد مالوهش لون وجلد بألف لون
وآهو كله بينعمل جزمة وحزام وشنطة
لو تغسله بصابون يطلع لونه أونطة
 ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا الجلود أنواع
معلم يامحمود عبد العزيز
خاصة في فيلم الكيت كات
بس جلود الخرفان وحشة ماتتدبغش 
يداس عليها بالأقدام فقط ...

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

:: 
الله يمسك بكل خير ياقلب مصر

----------


## إبراهيم صالح



----------


## إبراهيم صالح

::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

::   ::   :: 


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

التحرير والإتحادية الأتنين

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

مظاهرات في كافة أنحاء مصر وأخبار مظاهرة الإتحادية تغطي على جميع الأخبار

*سيدي جابر الآن*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

أسكندرية ماريا

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

أسيــــــوط

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*مظاهرة حاشدة تحاصر ماسبيرو وتطالب بإسقاط وزير الإعلام الإخواني
*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

الأمن المركزي يرفض الإحتكاك بالمتظاهرين والهتافات الشرطة والشعب إيد واحدة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

خليهم يتسلوا  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

كان ومازال معكم دراجون أبو العافية من فوق الكنبة ..... 
 ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> خليهم يتسلوا


كانوا بيقولوا كده ..... ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> كانوا بيقولوا كده .....


الله يرحمهم ... ويحسن إليهم ...... ويدخلهم جناته  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

الأقصــــــر

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

اليوم السابع
*أمريكا تحث متظاهرى "الاتحادية" على "سلمية التظاهر" ضد مرسى*

دعت الخارجية الأمريكية اليوم، الثلاثاء، القوى المعارضة للرئيس المصرى  محمد مرسى إلى الحفاظ على "سلمية التظاهر"، بعد أن اقتربت المسيرة  الاحتجاجية من قصر الرئاسة فى القاهرة.

وقال المتحدث باسم الوزارة مارك تونر: "نحث فقط المحتجين على التعبير عن آرائهم بشكل سلمى، حيث يوجد توتر كبير حاليا فى القاهرة"

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*بورسعيد  الان ..
 دميه مكتوب عليها خروف يحملها المتظاهرون وصور تهاجم الرئيس محمد مرسى*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

صورة من سور قصر الإتحادية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> خليهم يتسلوا


 ::  
رد عليهم إنت يا حسين

----------


## مصراويةجدا



----------


## إبراهيم صالح

فيديو يصور هروب الرئيس من قصر الإتحادية 
وحديث المتظاهرين الآن أنها حركة وأنه لسه موجود والله أعلم

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

البرادعي جنكيز خان هولاكوا ماو تسي تونج
كله أفضل من الإخوان  :: 

وحسين عند الإتحادية على فكرة وركب مناخير صلب ....  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> رد عليهم إنت يا حسين


ناس طيبين اوي يا خال  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

البحيرة 
تهتف - شدي حيلك يابلد الإخوان باعوا البلد

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

المحلـــــة

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

بدون تعليق

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

المتظاهرين حملوا ضباط الشرطة على الاعناق مع ترديد الشعب والشرطة ايد واحدة 
 والضباط رددوا معهم الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

اليوم السابع



قام منذ قليل العشرات من أهالى قرية الهصامية بمركز فاقوس بالشرقية بالهجوم على مقر الحرية والعدالة ومحاولة إشعال النيران به.

وسبق أن تعرض المقر لمحاولة اقتحام يوم السبت الماضى وسرقة شاشة عرض وجهاز  كمبيوتر ومجموعة من الأوراق بداخله أثناء تظاهر شباب الحرية والعدالة  بمظاهرات "الشرعية والشريعة" وبعد عودتهم فوجئوا باقتحام المقر وتحطيم بعض  نوافذه وسرقته بالكامل.

ومن جانبه، انتقل رجال مباحث مركز فاقوس ورجال فرع البحث بفرع الشرق للسيطرة على الموقف.

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

اليوم السابع

علم "اليوم السابع" أن الدراجة البخارية الأخيرة ضمن موكب د. محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية تعرضت للاعتداء من قبل المتظاهرين.

وروى شاهد عيان لـ "اليوم السابع" تفاصيل ملاحقة المتظاهرين لموكب الرئيس  محمد مرسى، وهى أن المتظاهرين لاحقوا موكب الرئيس لدرجة أن أحد المتظاهرين  اشتبك مع فرد الأمن الذى يتولى قيادة الدراجة البخارية الأخيرة فى الموكب  وأسقط المتظاهرون فرد الأمن وحصلوا على الدراجة البخارية وحطموها بينما  أسرع فرد الأمن بالهروب".

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*              لحظة إقتحام المتظاهرين لقصر الإتحادية.. و هروب الرئيس محمد مرسي*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

جدران قصر الإتحادية

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

رصد الإخوانية ترصد لحظة هروب الرئيس محمد مرسي من قصر الإتحادية

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا شيخ حسنى يا جن
> ولادك بتوع إحنا آسفين ياريس
> وإحنا أسافين يا شفيق
> شايفهم بالألافات عند الإتحادية وعاملين نفسهم ثورجية
> فى جلد مالوهش لون وجلد بألف لون
> وآهو كله بينعمل جزمة وحزام وشنطة
> لو تغسله بصابون يطلع لونه أونطة


أنا من بتوع آسف يا ريس على فكرة 
 :: 

وقاعد في البيت 
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا من بتوع آسف يا ريس على فكرة 
> 
> 
> وقاعد في البيت


آسفين يا ريس وقاعد في البيت ؟!!
تبقى عينك مليانة يا ابو يوسف  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

الفرق بين ماتعرضه الجزيرة وماتعرضه اون تي في وباقي القنوات 
إللي هايهرب هايطلع على حمد وموزة  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

هناك فرق كبير بين الحشد الجماهيري والشحن الخرفاني في الأتوبيسات والنصف نقل  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> رصد الإخوانية ترصد لحظة هروب الرئيس محمد مرسي من قصر الإتحادية


الحقيقةى أنا ضدد أن يتقال الرئيس هرب 
ده كلام فاضي 

الراجل خلص كل لقاءاته اللي المفروض جدول أعماله محددها النهارده 
ومشي 

مهربش ولا حاجه 

وكان يقدر يجيب طائرة هليكوبتر تنقله من القصر 

يعني الموضوع مفيهوش هروب أبدا


ولكن نقدر نقول أنه تطنيش

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

من الفيسبوك

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> الحقيقةى أنا ضدد أن يتقال الرئيس هرب 
> ده كلام فاضي 
> 
> الراجل خلص كل لقاءاته اللي المفروض جدول أعماله محددها النهارده 
> ومشي 
> 
> مهربش ولا حاجه 
> 
> وكان يقدر يجيب طائرة هليكوبتر تنقله من القصر 
> ...


وجهات نظر في الأحداث
وبعدين العبد لله قاعد على الكنبة وبينقل الأخبار 
عشان المنتدى مايبقاش بمعزل عن الأحداث

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> الحقيقةى أنا ضدد أن يتقال الرئيس هرب 
> ده كلام فاضي 
> 
> الراجل خلص كل لقاءاته اللي المفروض جدول أعماله محددها النهارده 
> ومشي 
> 
> مهربش ولا حاجه 
> 
> وكان يقدر يجيب طائرة هليكوبتر تنقله من القصر 
> ...


وعلى فكرة .... القصر مكانه الطبيعي ...
مش هو الرئيس برضه ...
بعد مايخلص الإجتماعات .. الناس هي إللي بتمشي ...
وهياخد طيارة ويروح فين
قصر رئاسي تاني ماعندوش زحمة مثلاً  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ما شاء الله ..انا مبهووورة من الاعداد في كل المحافظات بصراحة 
أومال خايفين من الإستفتاء ليه بقى ..ما انتوا كتير اهو  ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الحقيقةى أنا ضدد أن يتقال الرئيس هرب 
> ده كلام فاضي


 :good: 
معقول الرئيس يهرب علشان الفلول واللى ساقطين فى الإنتخابات عايزين يستولوا على السلطة
دا عند أم ترتر
 ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> ما شاء الله ..انا مبهووورة من الاعداد في كل المحافظات بصراحة 
> أومال خايفين من الإستفتاء ليه بقى ..ما انتوا كتير اهو


أصلهم خايفين من المزورين الوحشين إللي مالهمش كلمة وإللي ليهم سوابق في التزوير والبلطجية بتوع ياننجح يانولعها ....
بلاش كلام فارغ ولع ولع ولع  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

خلاص يابن البلد ...
أول مالرئيس يهرب البحرية هاتضرب ثلاث طلقات عشان الأسطول الأمريكي يرجع تاني  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قال لك مزورين  :: 

على فكرة الراجل بتاع التزوير خلعناه  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

سور الإتحادية

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> قال لك مزورين 
> 
> على فكرة الراجل بتاع التزوير خلعناه


الله يرحمه كان بيزور بشويش
مش تسويد بطاقات وبلطجة وتعطيل قضايا التسويد والتزوير وياإما ننجح يانولعها ...
كل عصر وله مزورين 
بس بتوع اليومين دول فاجرين قوي ....

----------


## إبراهيم صالح



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ما شاء الله ..انا مبهووورة من الاعداد في كل المحافظات بصراحة 
> أومال خايفين من الإستفتاء ليه بقى ..ما انتوا كتير اهو


أصل المسجلين خطر ليس لهم حق فى التصويت
وبعدين دول ما يجوش واحد على عشرة من قندهار
والقندهاريين مستنيين إشارة
 :: 
 قندهار يا قندهار
الفلول عاملين ثوار
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يبقى كده حضرتك هتصوت بلا ..انت قرأت الدستور ؟؟
اقراه ومتخليش حد يأثر عليك  ::   ::   ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

بس بقى يامصراوية ماتزاولنيش خليني أعرف أنقل الأحداث  :: 

وبعدين أدينا قاعدين على الكنبة لحد مانسمع الزيطة ....  :: 
ولا تزعلي نفسك ولو مضايقك أني بأنقل الأحداث أبطل خالص
هو حد يقدر يزعل كبيرة الياكشاوية برضه
المنتدى وإللي في المنتدى مايقدروش على زعلك ...

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> يبقى كده حضرتك هتصوت بلا ..انت قرأت الدستور ؟؟
> اقراه ومتخليش حد يأثر عليك


معقولة تقولي عليا كده ....
لا لا لا ....
ماكانش العشم
هو أنا ورايا غير القراية طول حياتي
العبد لله حاطط الدستور بتاع 71 وإللي قبليه وإللي قبليه وإللي قبليه وبتاع اليومين دول وقاعد اقارن وأسال أهل العلم زي الفقية إبراهيم دستور وأشوفه بيقول إيه ...
وبعدين إسكندراني عامل موضوع في الحكاية دي وهايرسينا على كل حاجة 
أبقي تعالي موضوع سكندراني لو كنت مش ناوية تقري

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هو انا زعلانة ..هو حد يشوف المادة 232 في الدستور ويزعل  ::  
وبعدين نعم بتدخل الجنة ..يبقى ازعل ليه  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> هو انا زعلانة ..هو حد يشوف المادة 232 في الدستور ويزعل  
> وبعدين نعم بتدخل الجنة ..يبقى ازعل ليه


إذا كانت نعم بتدخل الجنة يبقى في كلام تاني ...
بس قلت على بتاعة نعم بتدخل الجنة في مارس قبل كده
معقولة يخرجوني ويدخلوني النار تاني  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أصل المسجلين خطر ليس لهم حق فى التصويت
> وبعدين دول ما يجوش واحد على عشرة من قندهار
> والقندهاريين مستنيين إشارة
> 
>  قندهار يا قندهار
> الفلول عاملين ثوار



متفكرنيش بقندهار يا ابو لبنى ..كانت توووووحفة يوم السبت  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

بس تعرفي ياست الكل 
الشيوخ إللي مش تبع الإخوان بيقولوا إن إللي هايقول نعم (آثــم) وبعضهم بيقول إللي يقول نعم هايدخل النار
الواحد محتار يصدق أنهي شيوخ
بتوع العيال وللا بتوع إللي بيقول قولو لأ عشان تدخلوا الجنة
والله الواحد محتار
أجيبلك كلام من بتوع إللي هايقول نعم (آثم ومش كويس  :: )  لو تحبي
كتير قوي وبيقولوا مخالف للشريعة

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

ياسلام يابو لبني
لو القندهاريين يتدخلوا دلوقت والعملية تولع كده وتبقى حرب
تبقى عنب  :: 

وهأهتف معاك كمان
قندهار يا قندهار
الفلول عاملين ثوار
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وانا مالي ومال الشيوخ  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> متفكرنيش بقندهار يا ابو لبنى ..كانت توووووحفة يوم السبت


ما هو يوم السبت دايما نقطة ضعف بالنسبة للصهاينة
 ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

ياسلام يابو لبني
ده أنت يظهر كلامك حِكم

*جريدة الفجر 
 قيادي إسلامي: سنعلن "الجــــــــهاد" اذا تم المساس بشرعية الرئيس مرسي
 أكدت قناة العربية ، انها حصلت علي تصريح من أحد قادة الجماعات الاسلامية ، كشف فيه عن نيتهم إعلان الجهاد اذا ما تم المساس بشرعية الرئيس مرسي.
*
* 
 ولم تذكر قناة العربية ، اسم القيادي الاسلامي او اي تفاصيل اخري حتي الان.

 كانت مظاهرات حاشدة قد خرجت اليوم لإجبار الرئيس مرسي علي التراجع عن الاعلان الدستوري ، و الاستفتاء علي الدستور.

 في الوقت الذي ارتفع فيه سقف المطالب لدي البعض الي اجبار الرئيس محمد مرسي علي التنحي بعد عدة أشهر من توليه منصبه.


وطوبة على طوبة خللي العركة منصوبة على رأي ماري منيب
يعلنوا الجهاد من ناحية والجيش ينزل من ناحية والشعب يتسلح وتبقى سوريا ....
عنب عنب عنب
*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

وعلى رأي واحد صعيدي ده أنا أحرقها وأولع فيها بجاز ولا إن الإخوان ياخدوها  ::

----------


## فراشة

المعارضة اللي مسميا نفسها جبهة انقاذ بتلعب لعبة فيا ياأخفيها
هههههه عاوزة تخفي مصر كلها وشعبها من الحقد والغل ان السلطة مش في ايدهم
حمدين صباحي بيقول مش هاوافق على الدستور حتى لو وافق عليه الشعب المصري كله
هههههه ما شاء الله على الديمقراطية

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> وانا مالي ومال الشيوخ


يابنت الناس مش انت بتقوليلي إللي يقول نعم بيدخل الجنة
فقلت أقولك أن كل الشيوخ ماعدا بتوع العيال بيقولوا إللي يقول نعم هايدخل النار ...
ولو مش مصدقة أجيبلك كلامهم
بس كده

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> المعارضة اللي مسميا نفسها جبهة انقاذ بتلعب لعبة فيا ياأخفيها
> هههههه عاوزة تخفي مصر كلها وشعبها من الحقد والغل ان السلطة مش في ايدهم
> حمدين صباحي بيقول مش هاوافق على الدستور حتى لو وافق عليه الشعب المصري كله
> هههههه ما شاء الله على الديمقراطية


أيوه ياأستاذة عندك حق
مش حمدين ده إللي هو واحد خمنا  ::  
بس طالما واقف ضد اللإخوان يبقى راجل كويس قوي
على ماتفرج بقى
أو تولع بجاز ... 
شبعنا من الدنيا وماعندناش حاجة نبكي عليها ...

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

رجاء خاص لميلشيات الإخوان
الرئيس في خطر كبير ...
هجــــووووووووووم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> المعارضة اللي مسميا نفسها جبهة انقاذ بتلعب لعبة فيا ياأخفيها
> هههههه عاوزة تخفي مصر كلها وشعبها من الحقد والغل ان السلطة مش في ايدهم
> حمدين صباحي بيقول مش هاوافق على الدستور حتى لو وافق عليه الشعب المصري كله
> هههههه ما شاء الله على الديمقراطية


هههههههههه
ديموقراطية الملوخية
خليهم يحلموا
نقبهم على شونة

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

الإتحادية الآن
والرئيس مش جوه  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يابنت الناس مش انت بتقوليلي إللي يقول نعم بيدخل الجنة
> فقلت أقولك أن كل الشيوخ ماعدا بتوع العيال بيقولوا إللي يقول نعم هايدخل النار ...
> ولو مش مصدقة أجيبلك كلامهم
> بس كده


انا اللي بقول نعم بتدخل الجنة ..هو انا هستنى رأي الشيوخ ولا ايه  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

السادة ميليشيات الإخوان المسلحة والمدربة أعلى تدريب في الوجود منذ بدء الخليقة
رئيسكم في خطر وأي تأخير ليس في مصلحتكم
الوضع متأزم
ولا توجد أمامكم عقبات للتمكين غير جنود فرعون المسماة الجيش المصري
سوف تأكلوهم في 10 دقائق فقط
هجــــــووووووووووووووووم

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> انا اللي بقول نعم بتدخل الجنة ..هو انا هستنى رأي الشيوخ ولا ايه


.
طيب راجعي كده ....
حتى بالأمارة قولتيلي هو أنت هاتقرا الدستور ولا بتقول لأ من غير ماتقرا
وبعدين بقى إيه اللخبطة دي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هههههههههههههههههه
حمدين صباحى بيقول  : لا أتوقع أن يتراجع الرئيس محمد مرسى عن الإعلان الدستورى
أول مرة يقول حاجة وأحس إنه بيفهم
حمدين فاكر إنه ح يقدر ياخد أصوات تانى فى المستقبل
ناقص يقول عايز صوفيا لورين وموبيل و dvd ف قلب الزنزانة

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

أبداً مافيش حاجة
بس زودت سطر في المشاركة قبل إللي فاتت وقلت لازم أقول 
عشان لو في حد ماأخدش باله ...

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

بدون تعليق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا اللي بقول نعم بتدخل الجنة ..هو انا هستنى رأي الشيوخ ولا ايه


  فى تجربة السنة الماضية
رغم كل الحملات الرهيبة التى دعت ل لا 
الناس قالت نعم
الظاهر نعم دى سرها باتع
 ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*متجمعين على خير بأمر الله .....*
الحدث :- مظاهرات حاشدة في مصر لجماعة المصريين ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ....

----------


## فراشة

> هههههههههههههههههه
> حمدين صباحى بيقول  : لا أتوقع أن يتراجع الرئيس محمد مرسى عن الإعلان الدستورى
> أول مرة يقول حاجة وأحس إنه بيفهم
> حمدين فاكر إنه ح يقدر ياخد أصوات تانى فى المستقبل
> ناقص يقول عايز صوفيا لورين وموبيل و dvd ف قلب الزنزانة


حقيقي والله الحق بقى باطل والباطل بقى حق
ولينصرن الله من ينصره
ان شاء الله هاينصر الإسلام وهاينصر الشرعية والإرادة الحرة
على الباطل والعمالة 
سبحان الله .. كل مازاد الهجوم عليهم كل مازاد مؤيديهم
انا ماكنش معاهم لكن دلوقت من الغل والحقد إللي في ههههه اللي مسميين نفسهم جبهة انقاذ
ومن كل اللي بيعملوه هم وإللي مصدقينهم وماشيين وراهم .. حقيقي كرهتهم 
ربنا يرد كيدهم في نحورهم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> حقيقي والله الحق بقى باطل والباطل بقى حق
> ولينصرن الله من ينصره
> ان شاء الله هاينصر الإسلام وهاينصر الشرعية والإرادة الحرة
> على الباطل والعمالة 
> سبحان الله .. كل مازاد الهجوم عليهم كل مازاد مؤيديهم
> انا ماكنش معاهم لكن دلوقت من الغل والحقد إللي في ههههه اللي مسميين نفسهم جبهة انقاذ
> ومن كل اللي بيعملوه هم وإللي مصدقينهم وماشيين وراهم .. حقيقي كرهتهم 
> ربنا يرد كيدهم في نحورهم


وتلاقي قبل كل انتخابات القوى اللامؤاخذة مدنية  :: 
تعمل عملة سودة تقرف الناس منها فيدوا صوتهم للإسلاميين  :: 
خليهم يتسلوا بقى  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> حقيقي والله الحق بقى باطل والباطل بقى حق
> ولينصرن الله من ينصره
> ان شاء الله هاينصر الإسلام وهاينصر الشرعية والإرادة الحرة
> على الباطل والعمالة 
> سبحان الله .. كل مازاد الهجوم عليهم كل مازاد مؤيديهم
> انا ماكنش معاهم لكن دلوقت من الغل والحقد إللي في ههههه اللي مسميين نفسهم جبهة انقاذ
> ومن كل اللي بيعملوه هم وإللي مصدقينهم وماشيين وراهم .. حقيقي كرهتهم 
> ربنا يرد كيدهم في نحورهم


*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 

ايه حكاية  يافراشة 

دعاءك طيب وجميل ربنا ينصر الاسلام والمسلمين وهاينصر الشرعية والارادة الحرة 

وكأن المعترضين معترضين على الاسلام والشرعيه 

برجاء التركيز التركيز التركيز 

الخلاف مجرد خلاف سياسى فقط 

لا ولم ولن يكون ابدا خلاف على الاسلام 

اى جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل  فى مصر 

مؤمن ويعرف ربنا زيه زى اعلى مسلم مربى دقنه 

ربنا لا ينظر لمظهرنا وذقوننا ولملبسنا 

الله ينظر لقلوبنا 

الخلاف  ولم يكن ولن يكون خلاف على الاسلام 

ربنا ينصر الاسلام والمسلمين وينصر الشرعية والمتشرعين وينصر الارادة الحره 

مساءك ورد يا فراشة 

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حقيقي والله الحق بقى باطل والباطل بقى حق
> ولينصرن الله من ينصره
> ان شاء الله هاينصر الإسلام وهاينصر الشرعية والإرادة الحرة
> على الباطل والعمالة 
> سبحان الله .. كل مازاد الهجوم عليهم كل مازاد مؤيديهم
> انا ماكنش معاهم لكن دلوقت من الغل والحقد إللي في ههههه اللي مسميين نفسهم جبهة انقاذ
> ومن كل اللي بيعملوه هم وإللي مصدقينهم وماشيين وراهم .. حقيقي كرهتهم 
> ربنا يرد كيدهم في نحورهم


ههههههههههه
على فكرة أنا دلوقتى بعد ما شفت بعض الناس مزقططة زى رجائى عطية وأبوالعز الحريرى
وكام فسفوس من الفسافيس على القنوات الفضائية إتأكدت إنهم قدموا أكبر خدمة للإسلاميين فى الإنتخابات البرلمانية القادمة
أنا مش عارف الناس دى ما بتتعلمش من أخطائها ليه وتعرف إن الناس بتعاند معاهم
وبعدين الفلول واقفين معاهم دلوقتى بس ومتنكرين فى زى حزب الكنبة علشان بيحاولوا يرجعوا للسلطة
أنا سمعت تصريحات كتيرة فى فيديوهات على إنهم حزب الكنبة
فاكرين إننا فى حفلة تنكرية
لكن حيفشلوا و ح يبيعوا البهوات بتوع النخب فى ثانية 
الفلول ح يرجعوا لعاداتهم القديمة فى مسح الجوخ وبوس الأيادى
وشباب الثورة الحقيقى مش حيعرف يعارض مين ولا مين ساعتها
الرئيس ولا الحكومة ولا البرلمان ولا الفلول ولا النخب
يالا بقى تصبحى على خير
وما تقلقيش
الفلول نفسهم قصير وآخرهم موقعة جمل خايبة

----------


## فراشة

> *لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> 
> ايه حكاية  يافراشة 
> 
> دعاءك طيب وجميل ربنا ينصر الاسلام والمسلمين وهاينصر الشرعية والارادة الحرة 
> 
> وكأن المعترضين معترضين على الاسلام والشرعيه 
> 
> برجاء التركيز التركيز التركيز 
> ...


فعلا يااستاذ نادر اللي معترضين .. اعتراضهم على اعتلاء اليار الاسلامي السلطة
وكان كل همهم يمسكوها هم علشان يفضل الناس يبعدوا عن الاسلام لغاية ماتبقى بلد علياء المهدي
ايوه .. العلمانيين والليبراليين والفلول حربهم دلوقت ضد تيار اسلامي
وشعارهم (لا نريدها اسلامية .. نريدها مدنية)
وعاملين انهم هم حماة الديمقراطية رغم انهم أول من رفض الشرعية 
واختيار الشعب .. وهايفضلوا يعملوا مشاكل حتى لو وافق الاغلبية على الدستور
هههههه علشان الأغلبية دي قطيع خرفان .. ناس جهله مش فاهمين حاجة
مش دا فكرهم ورأيهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

لايسخر قوممن الفيسبوك
 من قوم

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

من الفيسبوك

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*رويترز*: وصول اعداد المتظاهرين ضد الدستور و الاعلان الدستورى الى ما يقرب  من 25 مليون مصرى فى جميع انحاء جمهوريه مصر العربيه ، و جميع الهتافات  تطالب بإسقاط الدستور و رحيل النظام الحاكم

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

صور من الفيسبوك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قندهار يا قندهار
الفلول عاملين ثوار
 :: 
 :: 
 ::

----------


## فراشة

*أسامة غريب .. كاتب في جريدة الوطن والتحرير || وشهد شااهد من أهلها

لماذا لم يعد يلتفت سيادة سيادة الرئيس محمد مرسي للمعارضة؟؟

المعارضة العنيفة للرئيس مرسي في كل قراراته الجيد منها والرديء قد جعلت  الرجل ييأس من ارضاء خصومه ﻷنه أدرك عدم موضوعية الكثير منهم، وفهم أنهم ﻻ  يريدون منه ان يُصلح لكن يريدون منه – بالعربي - ان يرحل ولن يقبلوا سوى  برحيله !!

لقد أدرك هذا بعد أيام من توليه السلطة عندما نجح في فك أسر الصحافية التي  كانت محتجزة في الخرطوم واصطحبها معه على الطائرة الى مصر، فقالوا : هذا  واجبه والطائرة مملوكة للمصريين ! 

وازداد يقينه بذلك بعد ان أقال طنطاوي وعنان وكان هذا مطلباً ثورياً فثاروا ضده واتهموه بالخروج على الشرعية !

ثم يأتي العدوان على غزة ويكون للرجل موقف واضح في ادانة العدوان ثم ينجح  في وقفه وعلى الرغم من ذلك يهاجمونه على موقف جدير بالتقدير .! 

أعتقد ان مرسي أصبح بفضل هؤﻻء أشبه بمن سدوا في وجهه باب الرحمة فيئس منهم وقرر ان يكون كما يصورونه .. 

فليشربوا اذن .. أو فلتشرب مصر .! 

***********

عندما تكون المعارضة هدفها الإطاحة والإسقاط
ربما يفوزون في اتنخابات جديدة تصبح معارضة غير شريفة
- عندما تكون المعارضة لكل قرار ولكل تصرف تصبح معارضة 
ذات اهداف خاصة
لايحزنني رموز المعارضة فهدفهم واضح
ولا يحزنني الإعلام فتوجهه أيضا معروف
ولكن ما يحزنني بعض فئات الشعب الذين يصدقون
شعاراتهم رغم ان حربهم ليس لمصلحة البلد
ولكن ضد تيار يرفضونه وهو التيار الإسلامي المتمثل في الإخوان
وليتها حرب شريفة ولكنها حرب بترويج الاشاعات
- بطباعة نسخ مختلفة من الدستور وترويجها على النت وغيره
- بأن يعتبروا الديمقراطية من حقهم هم فقط
وليس من حق الأغلبية .. لأن الأغلبية في نظرهم قطعان خرفان وجهله
بالذمة دي جبهة انقاذ؟؟؟
*

----------


## فراشة

هههههههه تعالوا نخرج من جو التوتر دا
ونتفرج على مقطع فيديو سوا

----------


## فاضــل

هناك شيء اسمه "شرف الخصومه" لا يعرفه خصوم الرئيس و الذين يمكن وصفهم ايضا بخصوم الإخوان حيث أنهم مصرون على ربط الرئيس بالإخوان بمناسبة و بدون مناسبة 
شرف الخصومة يقتضي أن تبعد عن الأساليب الرخيصة مثل الكذب و الافتراء على الخصم .. الغريب أن نفس اساليب حملة شفيق تتكرر الآن من جبهة الانقاذ .. و لا عزاء لشرف الخصومة الذي اصبح سلعة بالية لا يلقي لها أحد بالا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *رويترز*: وصول اعداد المتظاهرين ضد الدستور و الاعلان الدستورى الى ما يقرب  من 25 مليون مصرى فى جميع انحاء جمهوريه مصر العربيه ، و جميع الهتافات  تطالب بإسقاط الدستور و رحيل النظام الحاكم


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> 


أبوه صحيح
فلول رويترز كدابين قوي  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

أنت فين ياجهاد
 ::

----------


## فراشة

*ايتها الجماهير العريضه ما دام انتوا اكتر من المؤيدين للريس 
خايفين من الاستفتاء لييييييه ؟؟؟

ما تروحوا تقولوا لأ وخلاص ؟؟

من يسمون أنفسهم بالنخبه تري ان يمشي الكل علي هواها 
فهم الاوصياء علي الشعب الجاهل

وتري ان تحرق وتقتل وتسحل وتدمر وتلقي المولوتوف حريه

لكن التصدي ولو بالكلام لافعالها فهو ارهاب وبلطجه وديكتاتوريه 

هؤلاء الذين من المفروض هم المعارضه اصبحوا الان 
لا يروا إلا أنفسهم هم الفئة الحاكمة

كلامهم هو الذي يجب ان ينفذ ولو بالتصعيد للعنف والدم

تخيل معارضه تعترض بالعنف والحرق والتدمير 
فكيف يكون حالها لو حكمت وعارضها احد؟؟

سؤال يطرح نفسه بقوه هل تأمنون ان يحكمكم من يعارض بالعنف 
ويحرض علي خراب مصر من اجل اسقاط الاغلبيه الحااكمه؟؟*

(كلمات أعجبتني)

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*فات الميعاد ....*
خلاص القندهاريين نزلوا وضربوا وعملوا شوية شغل زي الطين  ::  
أصبح هناك دم وثأر بين المصريين وبين الإخوان ...
*ننتظر لنرى من الأغلبية لأنها ستظهر الآن ...
شكراً لغباء الإخوان المسلمين ومؤيديهم ....
نشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم 
*

----------


## فراشة

*
اللهم من اراد بمصر سوءا فرد كيده فى نحره واجعل 
تدبيره تدميرا عليه ولا تحقق له غاية وارنا فيه آيه ، 
اللهم ارنا فيهم ساعة قريبة
اللهم احمِ مصر من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن
اللهم وفق حاكم مصر الى ما فيه الخير للبلاد والعباد 
اللهم رد عنه كيد الكائدين وحقد الحاقدين

(الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم 
فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل)*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

حزنت قديما لأني لم أشارك في هذا الموضوع وقت أن كان أيام الغضب والحرية فعلا . واليوم حزنت أكثر لأنه أصبح مثيرا للغضب ومقيدا للحرية .

الحرية ليست ابداء رأيك بأريحية . فلربما طريقتك في التعبير عن حريتك هي أعنف طريقة للتعدي على الحريات .

فقط دعاء بالرحمة وتذلل للمولى أن يحفظ مصر وأهلها في أي فريق كانوا ماظلوا مسلمين وسلم الناس من لسانهم وأيديهم .

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*ليه ؟*
*هو أنا إللي أمرت ميليشيات الإخوان تهجم على المصريين السلميين وتضربهم بالشوم والأسلحة البيضاء والخرطوش والبنادق الآلية وتقتلهم ....؟!
ناس غلابة وقاعدين وسلميين ومعاهم الشرطة ... !
ميليشيات الإخوان تهجم على المصريين وقوات الشرطة ليه ؟
كل واحد هياخد جزاءه ....
والقاتل مكانة خلف القضبان أو الإعدام ...*

*لم يكن يتصور أحد أن  تستباح دماء  المسلمين بحجج واهيةٍ وشبهٍ باطلة وبمنطق لا يقبله شرع ولا عقل  البتّة،  ألم يعلم ذلك الشاب ومن يقف وراءه من الفئة الضالة والشرذمة  القليلون  الذين لا يتقون الله في مؤمن إلّاً ولا ذمّة ولا يراعون الحرمات  ولا دماء  المسلمين، أن المسلم معصوم الدم والمال، لا تُرفعُ عنه هذه العصمة  إلاّ  بإحدى ثلاث ؛ إذ يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا يَحلُّ دمُ   امرىءٍ مسلم إلاّ بإحدى ثلاث : كَفَرَ بعدَ إسلامهِ ، أو زَنَى بعد إحصانهِ   ، أو قَتَلَ نفساً بغير نفس )) رواه أبو داود والنسائي، وما عدا ذلك ،   فحرمة المسلم أعظم عند الله من حرمة الكعبة ، بل من الدنيا أجمع . وفي ذلك   يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( والذي نفسي بيده لقتل مؤمن أعظم عند   الله من زوال الدنيا )) رواه النسائي، وفي رواية أخرى: ((لزوال الدنيا  أهون  على الله من قتل مؤمن بغير حق ولو أن أهل سماواته وأهل أرضه اشتركوا  في دم  مؤمن لأدخلهم الله النار)) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب. 

ويقول  أيضاً:  ((لن يزال المؤمن في فسحة من دينه ما لم يصب دماً حراماً)) رواه  البخاري،  وهذا الحديث وحده يكفي لبيان عظيم حرمة دم المسلم. 

ألم يعلم  هؤلاء  بقوله تعالى: (( وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِناً مُتَعَمِّداً  فَجَزَاؤُهُ  جَهَنَّمُ خَالِداً فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ  لَهُ عَذَاباً عَظِيماً )) [ النساء : 93 ].  وبقوله  عز وجل:  ((وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا ءَاخَرَ وَلَا   يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا   يَزْنُونَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَلْقَ أَثَامًا يُضَاعَفْ لَهُ   الْعَذَابُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَخْلُدْ فِيهِ مُهَانًا)) [الـفـرقان:   68-69].  فأيُّ خطر هذا ، وأي مهلكة يقدم عليها المرء ويجازف بها، عندما   يستبيح دم المسلم دون حق وإنما بالغي والباطل والهوى والجهل. 

وأين   السمع والطاعة والتسليم للأمر النبوي في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((المسلم   أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يخذله ولا يحقره … كل المسلم على المسلم حرام  دمه  وعرضه وماله)) رواه البخاري ومسلم. 

**قال ابن كثير عند تفسير  قوله تعالى  : (( وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِناً مُتَعَمِّداً فَجَزَاؤُهُ  جَهَنَّمُ  خَالِداً فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ  لَهُ  عَذَاباً عَظِيماً )) [ النساء : 93 ] : ( يقول الله تعالى : ليس  لمؤمنٍ  أنْ يقتل أخاه بوجه من الوجوه ، وكما ثبت في الصحيحين (3) عن ابن  مسعود :  أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا يحلُ دم امرىء مسلم  يشهد  أنْ لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله ، إلا بإحدى ثلاث : النفس بالنفس  ،  والثيب الزاني ، والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة )) ، ثم إذا وقع في شيء  من  هذه الثلاث فليس لأحد من آحاد الرعية أنْ يقتله ، وإنَّما ذلك إلى  الإمام  أو نائبه )(4) . وقال ابن كثير في تفسير نفس الآية : ( وهذا تهديد  شديد  ووعيد أكيد لمن تعاطى هذا الذنب العظيم الذي هو مقرون بالشرك بالله في  غير  ما آية في كتاب الله ، حيث يقول الله سبحانه في سورة [ الفرقان : 68 ]  ((  وَالَّذِينَ لا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهاً آخَرَ وَلا يَقْتُلُونَ   النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقّ )) الآية ، وقال   تعالى : (( قُلْ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ   أَلاَّ تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئاً )) إلى أنْ قال : (( وَلا تَقْتُلُوا   النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ   بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ )) [ الأنعام : 151 ] ، والأحاديث في تحريم   القتل كثيرة جداً )) (5) : 
(( وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من جحد آية من القرآن ، فقد حل ضرب عنقه ،   ومن قال : لا إله إلاّ الله وحده لا شريك له وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله ، فلا   سبيل لأحد إلاّ أنْ يصيب حداً فيقام عليه )) (6).
وفي رواية عن أنس  رضي  الله عنه : (( فإذا شهدوا أنْ لا إله إلاّ الله وأنَّ محمداً رسول  الله  واستقبلوا قبلتنا وأكلوا ذبيحتنا وصلوا صلاتنا فقد حُرّمتْ علينا  دماؤهم  وأموالهم إلاّ بحقها ، لهم ما للمسلمين وعليهم ما عليهم )) (7).* 

*قال تعالى في محكم آياته :-
**"قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالًا (103)الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا (104)
سورة الكهف**


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الفلول نفسهم قصير وآخرهم موقعة جمل خايبة


...............

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> حزنت قديما لأني لم أشارك في هذا الموضوع وقت أن كان أيام الغضب والحرية فعلا . واليوم حزنت أكثر لأنه أصبح مثيرا للغضب ومقيدا للحرية .
> 
> الحرية ليست ابداء رأيك بأريحية . فلربما طريقتك في التعبير عن حريتك هي أعنف طريقة للتعدي على الحريات .
> 
> فقط دعاء بالرحمة وتذلل للمولى أن يحفظ مصر وأهلها في أي فريق كانوا ماظلوا مسلمين وسلم الناس من لسانهم وأيديهم .


*
ليه ؟
*
*هو أنا هددت بالقندهاريين والعنف وأنا مش واخد بالي ؟ !!

قال تعالى :- (وَإِن  طَآئِفَتَانِ مِنَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ٱقْتَتَلُواْ فَأَصْلِحُواْ بَيْنَهُمَا  فَإِن بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَىٰ ٱلأُخْرَىٰ فَقَاتِلُواْ ٱلَّتِي  تَبْغِي حَتَّىٰ تَفِيۤءَ إِلَىٰ أَمْرِ ٱللَّهِ فَإِن فَآءَتْ  فَأَصْلِحُواْ بَيْنَهُمَا بِٱلْعَدْلِ وَأَقْسِطُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُقْسِطِينَ) الحجرات 9 

*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

* فَإِن بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَىٰ ٱلأُخْرَىٰ فَقَاتِلُواْ ٱلَّتِي  تَبْغِي*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> ليه ؟
> *
> *هو أنا هددت بالقندهاريين والعنف وأنا مش واخد بالي ؟ !!
> 
> قال تعالى :- (وَإِن  طَآئِفَتَانِ مِنَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ٱقْتَتَلُواْ فَأَصْلِحُواْ بَيْنَهُمَا  فَإِن بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَىٰ ٱلأُخْرَىٰ فَقَاتِلُواْ ٱلَّتِي  تَبْغِي حَتَّىٰ تَفِيۤءَ إِلَىٰ أَمْرِ ٱللَّهِ فَإِن فَآءَتْ  فَأَصْلِحُواْ بَيْنَهُمَا بِٱلْعَدْلِ وَأَقْسِطُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُقْسِطِينَ) الحجرات 9 
> 
> *


كده ياأستاذ إبراهيم دخلتنا في موضوع مين اللي بغى الأول .

وشوف ياسيدي فيه ناس كتير جدا مش عارفة هي عايزة ايه وفاهمة انها لازم تكون في أحد الفريقين وان الوقت ده هو موسم البطولات والشهرة وانه يظهر في التليفزيون بقى ويدلي برأيه في البرامج ويعارض ويبقى رئيس حركة ويبقى من زمرة الشباب اللي زي الفل وورد الجناين اللي فتح في الميدان وهلم جرا . لذلك بيشوف الموجة رايحة فين وبيرمي نفسه فيها وليه لأ ماهو شايف فلان وعلان بيعمل كده أو يعني النكت اللي على الجماعة دول أحلى من النكت على التانيين أو القافية حكمت مع الأسامي دي أو مادام الناس دول متعصبين أكتر وخرجوا عن شعورهم يبقى هما اللي على حق . 
ونسي أخينا إن علية القوم بيعملوا كده علشان مصالح بالملايين وطموح بأعلى المناصب وإن المتعصبين الغاضبين مش بيعملوا كده علشان سواد عيون مصر .

يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا يكن أحدكم إمعة يقول: إن أحسن الناس أحسنت، وإن أساءوا أسأت، ولكن وطنوا أنفسكم إن أحسن الناس أن تحسنوا، وإن أساءوا أن تجتنبوا إساءتهم ".

وعلشان إحنا مش في حرب ولا هنكون بإذن الله أتمنى ألا ننقسم أو نحقد على بعضنا البعض ، فقط رؤية مشتركة بمنطق الود بأن مايحدث أزمة تسببنا فيها كلنا .

وكلنا بالفعل يجب أن يهدأ ويتقي الله .

أنا مش هرد في الموضوع ده تاني ومسامح عن أي كلام  لوجه الله .

اللهم لك العتبى حتى ترضى .

----------


## فراشة

> أنا مش هرد في الموضوع ده تاني ومسامح عن أي كلام  لوجه الله .
> 
> اللهم لك العتبى حتى ترضى .


عندك حق ..وانا معاك مش هارد في الموضوع دا تاني
وسعيدة وراضية جدا عن نفسي لأني مع الأغبياء من مؤيدي الإخوان
اللهم لك العتبى حتى ترضى .

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> كده ياأستاذ إبراهيم دخلتنا في موضوع مين اللي بغى الأول .
> 
> وشوف ياسيدي فيه ناس كتير جدا مش عارفة هي عايزة ايه وفاهمة انها لازم تكون في أحد الفريقين وان الوقت ده هو موسم البطولات والشهرة وانه يظهر في التليفزيون بقى ويدلي برأيه في البرامج ويعارض ويبقى رئيس حركة ويبقى من زمرة الشباب اللي زي الفل وورد الجناين اللي فتح في الميدان وهلم جرا . لذلك بيشوف الموجة رايحة فين وبيرمي نفسه فيها وليه لأ ماهو شايف فلان وعلان بيعمل كده أو يعني النكت اللي على الجماعة دول أحلى من النكت على التانيين أو القافية حكمت مع الأسامي دي أو مادام الناس دول متعصبين أكتر وخرجوا عن شعورهم يبقى هما اللي على حق . 
> ونسي أخينا إن علية القوم بيعملوا كده علشان مصالح بالملايين وطموح بأعلى المناصب وإن المتعصبين الغاضبين مش بيعملوا كده علشان سواد عيون مصر .
> 
> يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا يكن أحدكم إمعة يقول: إن أحسن الناس أحسنت، وإن أساءوا أسأت، ولكن وطنوا أنفسكم إن أحسن الناس أن تحسنوا، وإن أساءوا أن تجتنبوا إساءتهم ".
> 
> وعلشان إحنا مش في حرب ولا هنكون بإذن الله أتمنى ألا ننقسم أو نحقد على بعضنا البعض ، فقط رؤية مشتركة بمنطق الود بأن مايحدث أزمة تسببنا فيها كلنا .
> 
> ...


ياباشا .... أنا مش سبب في حاجة أبداً وراجع كده الموضوع كويس من ساعة مارفعته بالأخبار الجديدة المتعلقة بالموضوع ....!
راجع بإنصاف كل كلمة كتبها أي شخص ومن يحاول إستفزاز الآخر ..... راجع بإنصاف ... المشاركات موجودة ...
نقل الأخبار والحقائق كما جاء بالموضوع من بدايته ليس إستفزاز لأحد (عند المنصفين)
، والوقت ده مش وقت بطولات ولا حاجة ، إحنا في شهر حرام ودي مش تصرفات ناس مسلمين في الشهر الحرام ...
طبيعي أن نبحث من الباغي وعلى الباغي تدور الدوائر ....
حصل قتل ياأستاذ حسن
قتل ....

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

غضب عارم في كافة محافظات مصر....
حرق وتدمير مقرات الإخوان المسلمين في الإسماعيلية والشرقية ومحاصرة عدد من المقرات في كافة المحافظات ...
إشتباكات عنيفة في الأسكندرية وغضب عارم ضد الإخوان المسلمين
إحتقان شديد وغضب ضد تصرفان الإخوان السلمين في كافة أنحاء جمهورية مصر العربية ...
المصريين في جانب - الإخوان المسلمين في الجانب الآخر 
مافيش داعي للتفصيل عشان الدنيا والعة لوحدها ....
ربنا يصرفها لخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا حلاوتهم
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

البقاء للأقوى !

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من يتخيل أن هذا هو الحل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> البقاء للأقوى !
> 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من يتخيل أن هذا هو الحل


حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى يسرى فودة وأمثاله من الإعلاميين الموتورين

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> *البقاء للأقوى !
> 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من يتخيل أن هذا هو الحل 
> *




أم حسب الذين في قلوبهم مرض أن لن يخرج الله أضغانهم (29) ولو نشاء لأريناكهم فلعرفتهم بسيماهم ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول والله يعلم أعمالكم (30) سورة محمد

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

**

صدق الله العظيم
*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

إعترافات البلطجية على المؤامرة الكونية ضد الإسلام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إمسك فلول

----------


## ابن البلد

> إمسك فلول


أنت غلطان يا أبو حميد بالفيديو ده 
في تعريف الفلول

فالأخوان ومرشدهم والكل كان بيؤيد مبارك ومبايعته لفترة جديدة هو هو ابنه

----------


## ابن البلد

يمكن الفيديو ده يشفي غليل البعض !
يمكن صورة الدم والقتل تكون مريحه 
للفريقين

----------


## ابن البلد

بعيدا عن اللي مكتوب في أول الفيديو وآخرة
ولكن اللي أتقال فعلا أتنفذ بالحرف وبصدق وبأمانة وشرف

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> يمكن الفيديو ده يشفي غليل البعض !
> يمكن صورة الدم والقتل تكون مريحه 
> للفريقين


 :y: 
 :y: 
 :y:

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*من صفحة أنا آسف باريس 
كشف  الناشط السياسي والحقوقي مالك عدلي تعرض أهالى المصابين والشهداء لضغوط من  الإخوان حتى ينسبوا قتلى الأحداث للإخوان ، وكشف أيضاً أنه فوجئ بصورة أحمد خلف  "البلتاجى " وكأنه تزوير للحقائق وخداع للشعب
 صورة المصاب : أحمد سعد فيصل متولي ، معارض لقرارات الرئيس مرسي
 أصيب بطلق خرطوش فى الرقبة تسبب بقطع فى شرايين الرقبة ويرقد
 الآن في مستشفي عين شمس
*

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*أبشروا يامصريين*
حماس موافقين على الدستور المصري ياجماعة ....
يعني أكيد معمول شوية شغل زي الفل ...
إلا هي غزة ضموها لمصر فعلياً وفق المخطط الصهيوني ، وعشان كده بيقولوا رأيهم في الدستور المصري بالشكل الجميل ده ...؟!

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

إيه علاقة القرآن أو الإسلام أو الشريعة الإسلامية بالموافقة على الدستور أو الإعلان الدستوري أو الرئيس الإخواني أو جماعة الإخوان المحظورة المخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية ؟؟؟!!!
إيه علاقة الدستور المصري والإعلان الدستوري والرئيس محمد مرسي بالقرآن والشريعة والدين الإسلامي رغم أن الجماعة محظورة والدستور غير شرعي ...
مش فاهم ... 
ليه إصرار الإخوانجية على تصوير الدستور والإعلان الدستوري أنه له علاقة بالإسلام أو القرآن أو الشريعة ، إذا كان معظم الشيوخ أقروا أنه غير شرعي من الأساس
مش عارف الناس دي هاتبطل إستهبال وسخافة أمتى ؟
ولا هايفضلوا بالطريقة دي كدابين ومنافقين ومدلسين ومعرضينها قوي ...
ناس عجيبة جداً ....


مظاهرة الإخوان عند مسجد رابعة العدوية لدعم الرئيس والدستور والقإعلان الدستوري إنطلاقاً من الحفاظ على القرآن والشريعة والإسلام ....!!! 
والاربعة باربعة صاغ .......!

----------


## ابن البلد

> *أبشروا يامصريين*
> حماس موافقين على الدستور المصري ياجماعة ....
> يعني أكيد معمول شوية شغل زي الفل ...
> إلا هي غزة ضموها لمصر فعلياً وفق المخطط الصهيوني ، وعشان كده بيقولوا رأيهم في الدستور المصري بالشكل الجميل ده ...؟!


أنا مش ضدد أن غزة توافق على الدستور 
ولا ضدد أننا ندافع عن غزة 

ولا شايف أن دي مشكلة أبدا بالعكس ده واجب علينا جميعا الدفاع عن الأراضي المقدسه

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> أنا مش ضدد أن غزة توافق على الدستور 
> ولا ضدد أننا ندافع عن غزة 
> 
> ولا شايف أن دي مشكلة أبدا بالعكس ده واجب علينا جميعا الدفاع عن الأراضي المقدسه


وأنا كُنت كده زمان برضه ...
قبل مايقتحموا السجون ويقتلوا في الشرطة المصرية ، ويهربوا السلع المدعمة من الأنفاق ، ويقتلوا جنودنا على الحدود وينشروا الإرهاب في سيناء ويقطعوا الطرق في مصر ويسرقوا السيارات وينقلوها لغزة عن طريق الأنفاق ...
إحنا دخلنا حروب كتير من أجل القضية الفلسطينية ولنا مئات الآلاف من القتلى في سيناء ودلوقت عايزين سيناء ليهم وعندهم حقد وغل وكراهية على المصريين والجيش والشرطة في مصر ويسمون الجيش المصري جنود فرعون ...
يعني في رأيي أنهم خونة وناكرين للجميل ...

حالياً أتمنى تسوية غزة بالأرض عشان نخلص من قرفهم وخيانتهم لمصر ... 
مافيش حاجة عندي أهم من مصر ... 
وتولع غزة بجاز من إللي بيسرقوه من المصريين ...
ومصريين كتير قوي أو نقول معظم المصريين مشاعرهم تجاه غزة حاليا زي ماشرحت كده ...
ماعدا الإخوان لأن حماس قدمت البيعة للإخوان ....
أن يحاربوا في سبيل الإخوان إلى آخر شروط البيعة العجيبة والتي تشبه البيعة التي تبرم بمحافل الماسون .....!
- وجهات نظر بقى يابن البلد ووجهة نظرك أنت حر فيها والأيام ستثبت من على حق .... 
والحق لابد أن يظهر مهما تأخر ...

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

هو صحيح الغزاويين إللي أشتروا اراضي في سيناء بعد القوانين الجديدة ، وكمان حصلوا على الجنسية المصرية بقرارات سيادية ، هايبقى من حقهم وفق الدستور المصري المقترح دخول البرلمان وربما بقوانين فرعية تخرج بعد ذلك أو تعديلات دستورية تمكنهم من الترشح للرئاسة ..... 
إنما أنا شايف أنهم فلسطينيين ومالهمش دعوة بدستور مصر والمصريين ، وكفاية قرف لحد كده عشان نتقدم بمصر ...
وبعدين المزايدين في العالم العربي يهتموا هما بقى بغزة والكلام الفارغ ده بدل المزايدة على الدور المصري ...
وبعدين فين القدس والضفة من ده كله أم أن غزة وقصص غزة وقرف غزة مطلوب أنها تلهي الجميع عن تهويد القدس وتفريغ القضية الفلسطينية من جوهرها وكتابة نهايتها على يد حماس وقاداتها المنتقين بعناية ؟؟!...

----------


## ابن البلد

> وأنا كُنت كده زمان برضه ...
> قبل مايقتحموا السجون ويقتلوا في الشرطة المصرية ، ويهربوا السلع المدعمة من الأنفاق ، ويقتلوا جنودنا على الحدود وينشروا الإرهاب في سيناء ويقطعوا الطرق في مصر ويسرقوا السيارات وينقلوها لغزة عن طريق الأنفاق ...
> إحنا دخلنا حروب كتير من أجل القضية الفلسطينية ولنا مئات الآلاف من القتلى في سيناء ودلوقت عايزين سيناء ليهم وعندهم حقد وغل وكراهية على المصريين والجيش والشرطة في مصر ويسمون الجيش المصري جنود فرعون ...
> يعني في رأيي أنهم خونة وناكرين للجميل ...
> 
> حالياً أتمنى تسوية غزة بالأرض عشان نخلص من قرفهم وخيانتهم لمصر ... 
> مافيش حاجة عندي أهم من مصر ... 
> وتولع غزة بجاز من إللي بيسرقوه من المصريين ...
> ومصريين كتير قوي أو نقول معظم المصريين مشاعرهم تجاه غزة حاليا زي ماشرحت كده ...
> ...


في فرق كبير بين البلد والأرض والشعب 
وكل شعب فيه الكويس والوحش
مبدأ التعميم مش صح 
ولا يمكن الإعتماد عليه

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> في فرق كبير بين البلد والأرض والشعب 
> وكل شعب فيه الكويس والوحش
> مبدأ التعميم مش صح 
> ولا يمكن الإعتماد عليه


إن كان في غزة ناس كويسين ...
ربنا يتولاهم برحمته ، عز وجل أدرى بعباده ...
إنما التأثير العام لغزة على مصر ، يخليني أتمنى زوال غزة بكل من على أرضها كزوال عاد وثمود ...
وأكيد عاد وثمود كان فيهم ناس كويسين برضه ...

----------


## ابن البلد

شباب الأخوان متعملش كده 

وشباب مصر متعملش كده 




وأنت كمان معملتش كده 
 :Sad:

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> شباب الأخوان متعملش كده 
> 
> وشباب مصر متعملش كده 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وأنت كمان معملتش كده


هههههههههههههههه
هو معد السؤال كان عارف إللي هايحصل ولا إيه الحكاية ...؟؟!!
سبحان مغير الأحوال

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

شوف كده يابن البلد بيعة حماس للإخوان ....
العياذ بالله مما يقولون ...
أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم ....
يجاهدوا في سبيل الجماعة ....!
 البيعة تكون لله ورسوله ، والجهاد يكون في سبيل الله عز وجل ولا غير ذلك أبداً ...
أم أتخذوا من دون الله أولياء ؟

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

وده قسم تجديد البيعة... !




أعوذ بالله ....

----------


## ابن البلد

أي شخص غير مؤيد هو شخص خائن

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

قام عدد من الأحزاب والنشطاء على الفيسبوك بحملة كبيرة تحت إسم قاطع منتجات ومشاريع الإخوان ، وأعدوا قائمة بكافة منتجات وشركات الإخوان (القائمة أدناه) ، وتمتعت الحملة بصدى كبير ورفض غاضب من مؤيدي الإخوان ومؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي ، هذا وكان أول ردود الفعل التجارية على هذه الحملة هو تبرأ محلات ومطاعم مؤمن من الإخوان المسلمين والتصريح بذلك إعلامياً ، فيما أوضح بعض الساسة والنشطاء أن تبرأ مطاعم مؤمن من الإخوان كان نتيجة لهذه الحملة ، حيث أن الشعب المصري وفقا لتصريحات النشطاء والساسة والأحزاب إنقسم لقسمين ، قسم يشمل الإخوان وبعض التيارات المحسوبة على السلفية ، والقسم الآخر هو باقي الشعب المصري كله ، وجدير بالذكر أن الإحصائيات تشير إلى أن عدد الإخوان المسلمين في مصر لايتعدى 2 مليون نسمة ، مما يوضح إمكانية تأثير هذه الحملة بشكل كبير على المشاريع والنشاطات التجارية لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة ....

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

* اختطاف المذيع يوسف الحسينى بعد التهديد باغتياله ....!* 



أكدت عائلة الإعلامي يوسف الحسيني  مقدم برنامج صباح أون أنها لا تعلم مكانه منذ أمس وبحثت عنه في كل مكان لكن  دون جدوى كما فشلت في التواصل معه عبر الهاتف لأنه خارج نطاق الخدمة دائما  وبسؤال كل المقربين منه نفوا معرفتهم بمكانه .

 وطالبت عائلة الإعلامي الشهير الرئيس محمد  مرسي بضرورة البحث عنه متهمين جماعة الإخوان بإيذائه لأنه دائم الانتقاد  لسياساتهم تماما كما حدث مع الناشط السياسي محمد أبو حامد .

جدير بالذكر ان الإعلامي يوسف الحسيني قال أمس عبر تويتر :"وصلتني أخبار أن  هناك نية لاغتيالي وتهديدي إن ذهبت للبيت"، مضيفاً أنه يحمل مرسي وكل  أعضاء الجماعة مسئولية أي مكروه يصيبه.

وأشار الحسيني إلى أنه لن يتراجع عن قول الحقيقة وإظهارها مهما كلفه الأمر،  مؤكداً أنه ليس ممن يخافون أو يبرمون الصفقات ولن يضع يده في يد الإخوان  المجرمين.

وكان الحسيني قد شن هجوماً شرساً في حلقة الأمس على كلا من الدكتور مرسي  واصفاً إياه بأنه لم يعد رئيس مصر لأنه فقد شرعيته، كما وجه هجومه لكلاً من  خيرت الشاطر، عصام العريان، محمد البلتاجي، ومحمود غزلان باعتبار أنهم  المحرضين على ما حدث أمام الإتحادية.

*


المصدر :- http://www.alnaharegypt.com/nhar/art104424-cat9.html*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

شهادة مينا فيليب 
أحد ضحايا موقعة الإتحادية




مينا فيليب مهندس الاتصالات بشركة أورانج العالمية الذي تم الاعتداء عليه  بالاشتباكات التي وقعت بين مؤيدي الرئيس أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  والمعارضين له بمحيط قصر الاتحادية ، أنه اثناء عودته من عمله للمنزل ، إستوقفه المشهد في محيط قصر الاتحادية واثناء مشاهدته ما يحدث ،  قام بعض  المعتصمين من جماعة الإخوان بسحبه تجاة قصر الاتحادية وقاموا بضربه وسحله .
وأكد  فيليب، أنه تم تهديده بالقتل *إن لم يقل انه من أتباع الدكتور محمد  البرادعي و حمدين صباحي* ، كما هددوه في حالة عدم اعترافه بتسليمه مرة أخرى  لمن أعتدوا عليه .

----------


## إبراهيم صالح



----------


## إبراهيم صالح

قامت جماعة الاخوان  المسلمين بالاعتداء بالخطف على الدبلوماسى وسفير مصر السابق يحيى نجم فى  احداث الاتحادية وقاموا بضربه هو ومن كان معه مستخدمين كل انواع التعذيب .
مثل  ما يحدث دائما من الاخوان المسلمين مع الفريق احمد شفيق او البرادعى او  حمدين صباحى او ابراهيم عيسى او باسم يوسف كلها اعتداءات وحشية فاذا لم  يملكوا ضربك شوهوا صورتك وسيرتك أمام الشعب 


 
شهادة سفير مصر يحيى نجم عن تعذيبه على يد الإخوان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كمان جمعية رسالة!!
مرضى نفسيين  :: 
بس والله عملوا خير..كده عرفت انا هشتري منين بعد كده  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> كمان جمعية رسالة!!
> مرضى نفسيين 
> بس والله عملوا خير..كده عرفت انا هشتري منين بعد كده


*
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 

احنا وصلنا للدرجة دى 

كتير قوى كده 

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كمان جمعية رسالة!!
> مرضى نفسيين 
> بس والله عملوا خير..كده عرفت انا هشتري منين بعد كده


 :good: 
ههههههههههه
ده كان نفس ردى عندما رأيت دعوة المقاطعة على الفيس بوك

----------


## إبراهيم صالح



----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *
> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> 
> احنا وصلنا للدرجة دى 
> 
> كتير قوى كده 
> 
> *



متقلقش يا استاذ نادر ..موصلناش للدرجة دي ولا حاجة 
دي تصرفات شاذة مجتمعنا بيلفظها سريعا..
وبعدين ..تفتكر اللي عامل القائمة دي بيتعامل مع "التوحيد والنور"؟
خليهم يتسلوا ..والمجد للغلابة واللي حاسس بالغلابة   ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*فهمنا بقى تقصد إيه يا إسكندراني ؟

أصل الفهم ألتبس ....*  :: * 

حلوه إلتبس دي*  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

مقطع من خُطبة قديمة  
الحكم بما أنزل الله ..... 

للشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان حفظه الله ومد لنا في عمره لنتعلم منه منهج النبوة ومنهج السلف الصالح

----------


## إبراهيم صالح



----------


## اليمامة

> كمان جمعية رسالة!!
> مرضى نفسيين 
> بس والله عملوا خير..كده عرفت انا هشتري منين بعد كده


مقاطعة للمنتجات على طريقة مقاطعة منتجات الصهاينة !
خلاص..رفعوا الجنسية عنهم كدا خبط لزق بمزاجهم 
هما مش مرضى نفسيين
هما حالميين ..استبد بهم الغرور شوية بس
فنسيوا نفسهم 
هى دى تبقى معارضة برضو يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس ؟

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

لقطة من بداية النكسة التي أتت بالإخوان للحكم
ربما يشاهد الآن من كان به صمم وتعامي
من قتل المتظاهرين

----------


## nariman

> كمان جمعية رسالة!!
> مرضى نفسيين 
> بس والله عملوا خير..كده عرفت انا هشتري منين بعد كده


لا كله إلا محلات الفريدة ..دي احسن محلات لبس محترم في مصر 
أعمل انا ايه دلوقتي  :: 
وكمان بيقولوا ان داليدريس توكيلها تبع خيرت الشاطر
طب ماشي انا مش بطيقه خيرت انما المحل ممتاز  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لا كله إلا محلات الفريدة ..دي احسن محلات لبس محترم في مصر 
> أعمل انا ايه دلوقتي 
> وكمان بيقولوا ان داليدريس توكيلها تبع خيرت الشاطر
> طب ماشي انا مش بطيقه خيرت انما المحل ممتاز


وزارا كمان تبع خيرت الشاطر  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح



----------


## إبراهيم صالح



----------


## إبراهيم صالح

هتاف (بالروح والدم هانزور الإستفتاء)
تكبير

*المصدر : http://egykwt.com/node/46266*


كشفت مصادر اخوانية لـ»الشاهد« ان رابطة الأمل التي كان يطلق  عليها في السابق حملة محمد مرسي بدأت طباعة المستندات وتوفير الأدوات التي  يحتاجها قرابة الـ200 ألف مقيم مصري للمشاركة في الاستفتاء على الدستور غدا  الأربعاء بكلمة «نعم».


مصادر إعلامية تساءلت عما اذا كان يحق لمطابع كويتية طباعة أوراق  الاستفتاء المصرية دون اذن من الجهات الرقابية، مشيرة الى انها ليست المرة  الأولى لكنها حدثت في انتخابات الرئاسة المصرية بدافع مساندة مرشح الإخوان  محمد مرسي.

وتساءلت المصادر: أين وزير الإعلام؟ وهل إدارة المطبوعات بوزارة  الإعلام مررت محاضر بذلك أم ان هناك متنفذين خارج السيطرة يديرون مثل هذه  المطابع، خصوصا اذا علمنا ان هذه العملية تحتاج تمويلاً كبيراً لطباعة  المظاريف والبطاقات، بالاضافة الى طباعة إقرار التصويت الذي يحتوي على  خانات فارغة تملأ بالقلم العادي.

وأشارت المصادر الى ان إحدى مطابع الشويخ تقوم بطباعة أوراق  الاقتراع بإقرار التصويت الذي لا يحق لأحد طباعته إلا من موقع استفتاء مصر  بالرقم المدني الخاص، متساءلة: كيف وصلت هذه الأوراق وهل يحق لهم طباعتها  وتوزيعها أمام اللجان يوم غد الأربعاء؟!

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## إبراهيم صالح



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## إبراهيم صالح

لذاذ وهما بيقولوا مشروع نهضة طلع فنكوش

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## إبراهيم صالح

أغرب حاجة ممكن تشوفها اليومين دول إن دعاة الإستقرار وتمرير الدستور بيستخدموا الجرافيك والفيديوهات والكاركاتير إللي إحنا (حزب الكنبة) كُنا بنستخدمه من سنتين .... 
شيئ عجيب جداً بجد ...
كتبت مشاركة في موضوع تخاريف وأرفقت بيها خطاب للزعيم السادت وهو آخر خطاب له قبل الغدر به وقتله على المنصة ...
الخطاب ده يوضح كويس الكدب والكدابين والنصب والنصابين ...

* وإللي عايز يفهم ياريت يشوف خطاب السادات ، يتفرج عليه وينصت بتركيز ويحاول يفهم .....
أصل الحكاية قديمة ....*

 :: 

هانقل المشاركة هنا برضه ... 
من  سنتين كان في ناس خايفين على مصر من الفوضى والمصير الأسود ، قوم ناس  تانيين عملوا فوضى وقتلوا مدنيين وقتلوا رجال شرطة مصريين وقتلوا رجال جيش  مصريين ونشروا الفوضى والرعب في الشوارع والطرقات ، وسرقوا خير مصر  وممتلكات الناس وحولوها حتة تانية ، وبعدين مسكوا الحكم وعقلوا مرة واحدة  بعد كل ده وجايين دلوقت يقولوا خايفين على مصر من الفوضى وكفاية فوضى بقى على قد كده .....
لأ وقطر كوم والقصة دي كلها كوم .....

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

سلفيو كوستا

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

رصاصة تصيب محمد عبد المنعم بالشلل
محمد مش إخوان على فكرة  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

هأقعد أعيد الفيديو ده كل شوية عشان الكل يشوفه
أتفرجوا عشان تفهموا مين إللي كان بيقتل المصريين من البداية  ومين القناصة 
ضروري تشوفوا الفيديو ده

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

* الطب الشرعي*
المقذوفات التي قتلت المصريين بالإتحادية مطابقة للأسلحة التي ضُبطت مع أفراد الحرية والعدالة

 ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

الأخوة جريوا وراء الجناه وهم حشاشين وخمورجية وبلطجية وأقل واحد وشه مليان بشل
* ومن الضمن واحد ديبلوماسي* **

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

المسلماني : إذاعة القرآن الكريم تدخل المعترك السياسي ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## إبراهيم صالح

الديموقراطية  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

الهيافة لها ناسها برضه  :: 
نكت على الدستور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

::  أتأخرت عليكم أصلي كُنت بآكل لقمة على السريع  :: 

ويارب ..... يارب
أشفي كل مريض نفسي ، وأرحمنا من الدستور الإخواني وخزعبلات الإخوان ونفاق الإخوان وكذب الإخوان وهبل الإخوان ، وهيافة بعض الناس 
....

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

هأقعد أعيد الفيديو ده كل شوية عشان الكل يشوفه
أتفرجوا عشان تفهموا مين إللي كان بيقتل المصريين من البداية  ومين القناصة 
ضروري تشوفوا الفيديو ده

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أزعفراااااااااان  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

> أتأخرت عليكم أصلي كُنت بآكل لقمة على السريع 
> 
> ويارب ..... يارب
> أشفي كل مريض نفسي ، وأرحمنا من الدستور الإخواني وخزعبلات الإخوان ونفاق الإخوان وكذب الإخوان وهبل الإخوان ، وهيافة بعض الناس 
> ....


نسيت حاجة مهمة
عبط الإخوان  ::  
يارب ماتحرم الإخوان من بعضيهم أبداً ...
يارب بحق حبيبك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، تخليهم في ناحية لوحديهم كده على طول ومايندسوش تاني بين باقي الشعب المصري ، عشان نتخلص منهم مرة واحدة وننضف المجتمع المصري من المؤامرات والخداع والكذب والنفاق والعفن والجهل والتخلف ....

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أزعفراااااااااان


ههههههههه
أزعفراااااااان
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه


 :: 
رايح مشوار
ماذا حدث لثورة مصر
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

ها
حصل حاجة وأنا بأصلي المغرب  :: 
أوعوا أكون أتأخرت عليكم  :: 


خدوا دي


*بناء مراحيض عند مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي*


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

المستقبل الأسود لمصر والمصريين في ظل الإخوان
ضروري تشوف الفيديو ده ...... 
ضروري

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

جرائم الإخوان

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

الإسلام قادم على إيدك ولا إيد الإخوان ياصفوت أنت وعبدالله بدر ووجدي غنيم ...!؟
 :: 
بأمارة إيه ... ؟
بأمارة إن الإخوان خوارج ...!
بس عجبني الفيديو ده ...
يدل عن الكثير ويفضح الكثير ...

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*محكمة القضاء الإداري تحكم ببطلان النائب العام الذي أتي بإعلان دستوري باطل ...*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*فظيعة جداً اللقطة دي .... *  ::  

(يوم موقعة الجمل بالليل علماً أن قتلى هذا اليوم كانوا جميعاً بعد منتصف الليل .... راجعو الأحداث هتلاقوها كده ...)


 حضرتك تعرف مين إللي في الصورة ده ؟
 أكيد حد من الشباب بتوعنا إللي كا............!
*إيه ده ... ده أنا ....!*  ::  
 مسخرة ....







 :Baby:

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

فضيحة بجلاجل وجرسة بحناجل للإخوان على الفيسبوك  :: 

بس ماتظلموش الراجل بتاع اللجنة الإلكترونية للإخوان ياجماعة ...
هو مايعرفش أن ممثلات البورنو مشاهير برضه ، خاصة عند الشباب في العالم العربي كله ... :: 
وبعدين الراجل جاب أقرب صورة من إيديه وعمل عليها الفبركة ...  :: 
هايعمل إيه يعني ،
ماكانش عارف أنها ممثلة بورنو 
دي صورة لقيها على الجهاز عنده مالهاش صاحب ، ولا عارف مين إللي حطهاله على الجهاز  :: 
 :: 
 :: 
 :: 
 :: 
 ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

من صفحة أنا إخوان أنا مقطف بودان على الفيسبوك






 ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*كاذبــــون*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

تزوير الإخوان لنتيجة الإستفتاء خارج مصر
مواطن في باريس دخل يعطي صوته فوجد إسمه متعلم عليه أنه قام بالتصويت فعلاً ...





شايفها عادية بالنسبة للإخوان الذين لم يحققوا في قضية تسويد البطاقات في الإنتخابات ....

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

كلمات لـ 
محمود محمد طه
 مفكر سوداني شهير

"من  الأفضل للشعب أن يمر بتجربة حكم جماعة الأخوان المسلمين ، 
إذ لا شك أنها  سوف تكون مفيدة للغاية ،
فهي تكشف لأبناء هذا البلد مدى زيف شعارات هذه  الجماعة ،
التي سوف تسيطر على السودان سياسياً وإقتصادياً ، 
ولو بالوسائل  العسكرية ، 
وسوف يذيقون الشعب الأمرين ، 
وسوف يدخلون البلاد في فتنة تحيل  نهارها إلى ليل ، 
وسوف تنتهي هذه الفتنة فيما بينهم ، 
وسوف يُقتلعون من أرض  السودان اقتلاعاً". 


 كلما أسأت الظن بالإخوان المسلمين ، تكتشف أنك كنت تُحسن الظن بهم .

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*

الإخوان دول ناس غريبة جداً خاصة في إزدواجيتهم في المعايير ...
**مش عارف ، هل هو عدم إحساس أم بلادة أم تنطع أم إستهبال .....
شيئ مُحير
*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

::  ::  :: 

* غلطة عجيبة جداً للشيخ الإخواني بإعتصام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي وهو يغني للرئيس محمد مرسي .*

 ::  ::  :: 






 ::  ::  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

نفس اللقطة إللي فاتت بدون قطع اللقطة التي فيها الغلطة العجيبة فقط ...
في الدقيقة 7.45 تسمع حاجة غريب جداً  :: 







 ::  ::  ::

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

الأسكندرية تتحول لحرب شوارع بسبب تجارة الإخوان بالدين في المساجد 
ملخص ماحدث وفق وكالات الأنباء
البداية كانت بمسجد القائد إبراهيم والخطاب السياسي بالمسجد والدعوة لقول نعم للدستور .
إستعد بلطجية الإخوان بالأسلحة البيضاء والشوم والجنازير والعصي الكهربائية والعصي الفولاذية من البداية ...
هاج الشعب المصري* ودحر* تجار الدين *وطاردهم* في الشوارع ،وقبضوا على الكثير من *بلطجية* الإخوان المسلحين
وبإنتظار كلمة *إسكندراني* إذا كان يملك تفاصيل أو أخبار مغايرة أو مطابقة

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

شاهدوا أصحاب اللحى المزيفة وهم يمسكون السنج والسيوف للمواطنين ، ثم شاهدوا حصار المواطنين لهم ودحرهم كالفئران ....
أقوم حالياً بتجهيز مادة مرئية ومصورة لما حدث في الأسكندرية يوم الجمعة 14-12-2012 تعرض تباعاً ...

*لا لتجار الدين
لا للدستور الذي أريقت من أجله دماء المصريين ...
لا لتحويل المساجد لمنابر للدعوة لسياسات الإخوان ...*





*يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*رجل خيرت الشاطر / أحمد المغير 
على تويتر*

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

*معركة المحلاوي بمسجد القائد ابراهيم :- 
الإخوان يهاجمون المتظاهرين بمجموعات كبيرة من الشوارع الجانبيه
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

> لا لمخطط تقسيم مصر نعم للم الشمل


 :لا تعليق:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


يا نهار أبيض
والله ما قصدى كده خالص
طيب أعمل إيه ؟
 :: 
خلاص بلاش نعم ولا خالص
نخليها لم الشمل بلاش تفكيكا
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لم الشمل بلاش تفكيكا
ياللى بتلعب بالبولوتيكا
عايز تاكل
كل من قمحك
عايز تعزف
إعزف سيكا
أرضك واحدة وربك واحد
لاتروح روسيا ولا أمريكا
وإفهم بقى ربى يخليكا

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## hanoaa

يا مصر
أيامى بقت زى أيامك كلها غضب فى غضب
لا بنام و لا بتنامى
نفسى أتنفس الحرية اصلى لا حساها و لا حسانى

----------


## الصقر المقاتل

قُلْ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي  الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ  مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ

----------


## الصقر المقاتل

وبالدستور العجلة تدور  :: 




ناقل المشاركة دي من موضوع تاني بس عجبتني قوي  ::

----------


## الصقر المقاتل

ينتظر إبراهيم محمد في خيمته منذ 9 أيام تحت صورة للرئيس الإسلامي المعزول محمد مرسي عودة هذا الأخير إلى الحكم.  

ويؤمن إبراهيم بان "الملايين تساند رئيسنا" شأنه شان عشرات الآلاف من  مناصري الإخوان المسلمين المعتصمين في مدينة نصر، شرق القاهرة، والذين  باتوا معزولين عن الخارج فلا يسمعون غير خطباء منصة الاعتصام. 

ومنذ أسبوعين، يحتشد عشرات الآلاف من انصار جماعة الإخوان، التي ينتمي  إليها مرسي، بمحيط مسجد رابعة العدوية في ضاحية مدينة نصر للمطالبة بعودة  الرئيس المعزول، لكن هؤلاء ومعظمهم من قرى فقيرة لا يتلقون المعلومات إلا  من منصة عملاقة يعتليها قادة الإخوان وأنصارهم. 

وعادة ما يعلن من على تلك المنصة عن أعداد مبالغ فيها للمتظاهرين، لكن المعتصمين يصدقونها دون نقاش، لا بل ويحتفلون بها. 

وأعلن حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية للإخوان، الأحد الماضي  للصحافة الأجنبية عبر بريد إلكتروني أن عدد المتظاهرين في الاعتصام يتراوح  بين 4 و5 ملايين مؤيد لمرسي، وهو رقم بعيد جدًا عن العدد الحقيقي. 

ويقول الشاب إبراهيم، الذي جاء من محافظة الشرقية "دلتا النيل" لفرانس  برس "نحن هنا بالملايين، أعدادنا تفوق أعداد معارضي مرسي"، ويضيف: "الرئيس  مرسي سيعود للحكم، المنصة تؤكد لنا ذلك". 

وفيما كانت تمسك يد طفلتها التي تحمل صورة لمرسي، قالت حنان التي جاءت  من الإسكندرية "نحن بالملايين، أعدادنا أكبر بكثير من المعارضة، قنواتنا  تقول ذلك ونحن نصدقها". 

ويعتقد أنصار مرسي أن معظم المصريين يساندون مطالبهم، ذلك رغم أن ملايين المصريين خرجوا في 30 يونيو للمطالبة بعزله. 

ويقول المهندس سيد عبد الله "من تظاهر في 30 يونيو كانوا جنود الأمن  المركزي والفلول. الإعلام كبر الصور وأشاعوا أن مصر كلها خرجت"، وهي رواية  يوافق عليها العشرات من حوله. 

ومن على "منصة رابعة العدوية" قيل مرارًا أن هناك مسيحيين مؤيدين لمرسي  في الاعتصام للدلالة على أن الجميع يساند مرسي، وذلك برغم مشاركة الآلاف  من مسيحيي مصر في التظاهرات التي عزلت مرسي قبل أسبوعين. 

ويقول محمد احمد من الاسكندرية: "أصدق أن هناك مسيحيين موجودين معنا في  الاعتصام"، وهو ما ردده إبراهيم محمد القادم من الشرقية "يوجد بيننا  مسيحيون مؤيديون لمرسي"، لكن كليهما يؤكدان أنهما لم يقابلا أي مسيحي منذ  بدء الاعتصام. 

وتستخدم المنصة الخطاب الديني لبث الحماسة بنفوس المحتشدين، ويروى دعاة  من الإخوان أو مقربون منهم رؤى بالمنام عن حضور مرسي مجلسًا مع الرسول  وأنه طلب منه أن يؤم الصلاة، او تمثل الملاك جبرائيل فوق رابعة العدوية  وأخرى عن لفريق اول عبد الفتاح السيسي الذي عزل مرسي وهو غارق في دمائه،  بحسب قولهم. 

ويقول أحمد عارف، الناطق باسم جماعة الاخوان المسلمين لفرانس برس: "ليس  لنا اي سيطرة على المنصة وما يقال عليها آراء فردية لاصحابها". ويضيف "نحن  لا نستدعي أي أكاذيب أو (نمارس) ضغوطات، ولا نضغط على أحد للبقاء معنا  فالقرار للمؤيدين". 

ويقول الدكتور أحمد عكاشة استاذ الطب النفسي لفرانس برس ان "غالبية  انصار مرسي مغرر بهم عبر عملية غسيل مخ وتغيير المفاهيم المعرفية من خلال  قصر تثقيفهم على تعاليم الجماعة وتفسيرها للقران والشريعة"، وتابع "هم  منفصلون تمامًا عن الواقع". 

وعن خضوع أنصار مرسي لقادتهم، يقول عكاشة "هناك ما يسمى غريزة القطيع ومعناها أن البسطاء ينساقون وراء قادتهم بلا مراجعة أو تفكير". 

وخلاف المنصة، يقول المئات من أنصار مرسي أنهم لا يتابعون ما يحدث في  البلاد إلا من خلال بعض القنوات الدينية او التابعة للتيار الإسلامي، وهو  الأمر الذي يجعلهم معزولون تماما عن مصادر الأنباء الأخرى، سواء المحايدة  أو المعارضة. 

واغلقت السلطات المصرية ست قنوات دينية تعد المصدر الرئيسي لأنصار مرسي  من الإسلاميين. وهو ما اعتبروه اضطهادًا لهم وتضييقا على الحرية. 

ويقول المهندس محمد مصيلحي، القادم من طنطا: "نحن نتابع ما يحدث في مصر  عبر قنوات الحوار والأقصى واليرموك" وهي قنوات تابعة لتيار الاسلام  السياسي، مضيفًا: "لا نتابع أي قنوات أخرى لأنها غير محايدة". 

و قال الطالب السيد بدر القادم من الشرقية "أتابع صحيفة حزب الحرية والعدالة.. لا أصدق غيرها على الإطلاق". 

ويعيش انصار الرئيس مرسي في حالة صدمة بالغة جراء التغيير المفاجيء في  وضعهم من أنصار لحاكم البلاد إلى أنصار رئيس معزول وجماعة مطلوب قادتها  للتحقيق. وتظهر المرارة والأسى على ملامح بعضهم، كما يبكي المئات منهم  بإخلاص أثناء الصلاة وهم يدعون له بالعودة. 

ويقول ابو يوسف الذي جاء مع زوجته للاعتصام "نحن نشعر بالخيانة والصدمة.. ما حدث أمر لا يصدقه عقل". 

ويقول الدكتو حازم حسني أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة:  "الخطورة أن هناك قيادات قادرة على إرباك المشهد بجماهير غير واعية وليس  لها إرادة حرة". 

وتابع: "يخشى في حال تعقد المشهد استخدامهم في عمليات انتحارية أو  هجمات جماعية ضد المنشات العسكرية والأمنية عبر خطاب ديني يعدهم بالجنة". 

وبحمل اكفانهم البيضاء والسير بها أمام الكاميرات يعبر أنصار مرسي عن استعدادهم لبذل حياتهم من أجله ومن أجل الشرعية. 

وفيما كان يحمل كفنه مع العشرات، قال طه أبو الشيخ بثقة "لو قالوا للناس روحوا انتحروا في أي مكان سنحمل كفننا ونسير وراءهم". 

وباتت تنتشر في الشوارع قمصان قطنيةكتب عليهم "مشروع شهيد"، ويقول  المراهق محمد يسري الذي كان يرتدي فانلة منها "لن أغادر المكان ولو على  جثتي. سندافع عن مرسي بدمائنا"، وأضاف "أنا أعي معنى هذه العبارة تمامًا..  نعم مستعد للموت من أجل ديني وجماعتي ورئيسي".

المصدر : الأهرام

----------

